# *October Bumpkins*2014* 43 Babies Born!



## Yo_Yo

Hi everyone! I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo. Since I couldn't find an October group I decided to make one. If you are due end of September, October or Beginning of November please join us! Wishing everyone H&H 9 months! Congrats to everyone! I am excited to watch everyone's baby bumps grow!

Please feel free to use the link below to add the October 2014 due date pumpkin to your signature. This will take you directly to this page by clicking on the pumpkin in your signature. :happydance: 
Thanks GingerPanda!


Spoiler
[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html"][IMG]https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a452/jmandrews12/Octoberpumpkin4_zps12b3cd01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


* Bumps- 44 *
 :blue:*Bumps-35 * 
 :pink: *Bumps-24 * 
* Babies-19 *

:cloud9: *Babies born:43!!!* :cloud9:

*Hopettc3*-:blue: @35+2 weeks 09/07 *5lbs 8oz*

*Mamamac*-:blue: & :pink: @33 weeks 09/10 *6lb 8oz & 5lbs 9oz*

*Whigfield*-:blue: @37+4 weeks 09/12 *6lbs 5oz*

*Lilahbear*-:blue: @36+4 weeks 09/12

*Baby3onboard*-:blue: @38+1 weeks 09/16 *7lbs 15oz*

*JT2013*-:blue:-37+6 weeks 09/21 *6lbs 10oz*

*Newlywed2013*-:pink: @36 weeks 09/22 *6lbs 10.5oz*

*Zebadi*-:pink: @38+6 weeks 09/23 *6lbs 5oz*

*Calm*-:blue: :blue: @35 weeks

*Mommyberry*-:pink: @38 weeks 09/25 *6lbs 7oz*

*Elsa50501*-:pink: @37+6 weeks 09/26 *7lbs 5oz*

*StarBrites*-:pink: @39+6 weeks 09/28 *7lbs 6oz*

*Kel21*-:blue: @39+1 weeks 09/28 *7lbs 7.6oz*

*Loopy Laura*-:pink: @38+3 weeks 09/28 *6lbs*

*Laelani*-:blue: @39 weeks 09/30 *7lbs 10oz*

*Jcliff*-:blue: @40+1 weeks 09/30 *8lbs 4oz*

*La Mere*-:blue: @38+1 weeks 10/02 *5lbs 7 oz*

*RcdM*-:blue: @39 weeks 10/03 *7lbs 4oz*

*Ljo1984*-:pink: @40+1 weeks 10/06 *7lbs 6.5oz*

*ferens06*-:blue: @39+5 weeks 10/06

*SisterRose*-:blue: @37+1 weeks 10/07 *6lbs 14oz*

*Ashaz*-:blue: @39+2 weeks 10/08 *7lbs 13oz*

*Vickyandchick*-:blue: @41+1 weeks 10/08 *8lbs 12oz*

*CharlieKeys*-:blue: @40+5 weeks 10/09 *9lbs 2oz*

*Zephyr*-:pink: @40+5 weeks 10/09 *9lbs 13oz*

*Yo_Yo*-:blue: @40+12 weeks 10/10 *9lbs 6oz*

*rbourre*-:blue: @38+6 weeks 10/10 *7lbs 3oz*

*lauraemily17*-:blue: @40 weeks 10/14 *9lbs*

*AK89*-:pink: 10/14 *7lbs 12oz* 

*Cntrygrl*-:blue: 10/15 *8lbs 8.8oz*

*AllStar*-:blue: @40+6 weeks 10/17 *8lbs 9.5oz*

*GeralynB*-:blue: @38+3 weeks 10/17 *8lbs 6oz*

*SoBlessedMama*-:blue: 10/18 *8lbs 4oz*

*CharmedKirsty*-:pink: @38+4 weeks 10/18 *5lbs 13oz*

*Mushymilkfor2*-:blue: 10/20 *9lbs 2oz* 

*Tasheetravels*-:blue: 10/21 *9lbs 2oz*

*Nikko88*-:pink: 10/22 *7lbs 13oz*

*ToughGal*-:pink: 10/23 @39+3 weeks

*Krippy*-:pink: 10/23 8lbs 14oz

*AshleyLK*-:pink: @38+6 weeks 10/24 *7lbs 15oz*

*Kiki28*-:blue: 10/25 *6lbs 8oz*

:happydance: **DUE DATES** :happydance:

****September****

onelove526- 9/11 :yellow:

cnsweeney- 9/26 :pink:

truthbtold- 9/27 :yellow:

kittycat155- 9/28 :yellow:

bundlesofjoy- 9/28 :yellow:

skinnysmrs- 9/28 :yellow:

kittylady- 9/30 :yellow:

****October****

Victoria1987- 10/1 :blue:

grich2011- 10/1 :angel:

MrsMurphy2Be- 10/1 :pink:

Twelvty-10/2 :yellow:

jmandrews- 10/2 :angel:

GingerPanda- 10/2 :angel:

milosmum- 10/3 :angel:

Lijsken87- 10/3 :yellow:

staceymxxx- 10/4 :blue:

Shylin- 10/4 :yellow:

AK89- 10/4 :yellow:

sprite30- 10/4 :pink:

Zephyr- 10/4 :yellow:

Scottishmum2b- 10/4 :pink:

mommyof2peas- 10/5 :angel:

KC6- 10/5 :yellow:

Hairsky- 10/5 :yellow:

Mrs Eleflump- 10/5 :yellow:

lesbianmommys- 10/5 :yellow:

Monjon07- 10/5 :blue:

kaylamariee- 10/6 :blue:

trying4four- 10/6 :angel:

Laelani- 10/7 :blue:

mixedmama- 10/7 :blue: 

Lilahbear- 10/8 :yellow:

Mumato2- 10/8 :yellow:

babyfeva- 10/9 :angel:

angiepie- 10/10 :blue:

Hopettc3- 10/10 :blue:

Cricket in VA- 10/10 :yellow:

AndreaLove- 10/10 :yellow:

HGsurvivor05- 10/11 :yellow:

RedheadBabies- 10/11 :pink:

jessieJ24- 10/11 :blue:

Nikko88- 10/11 :pink:

Mushymilkfor2- 10/12 :blue:

KiKi28- 10/13 :blue:

Pixiedust22- 10/13 :angel:

Smallmoomin- 10/13 :yellow:

Cntrygrl- 10/14 :blue: :angel:

eme- 10/14 :angel:

Embo78- 10/14 :yellow:

Sour_Skittle- 10/14 :pink:

Scootie- 10/14 :yellow:

snowflakes120- 10/15 :pink:

darkriver- 10/15 :angel:

Cntrygal-10/15 :blue:

Glasses13- 10/16 :yellow:

Krippy- 10/16 :yellow:

xSamantha- 10/16 :blue:

XFliss18X- 10/16 :pink:

30andready4- 10/17 :yellow:

sunflowers28- 10/17 :angel:

KylasBaby- 10/18 :angel:

Tasheetravels- 10/18 :blue:

Radiance- 10/18 :angel:

Noshowjo- 10/18 :pink:

perfectangels- 10/19 :blue:

ToughhGal- 10/19 :pink: 

Sunseal- 10/19 :pink:

Shannyrae- 10/19 :pink:

xxMichellexx- 10/21 :yellow:

robinson380- 10/21 :yellow: :yellow:

mrs sunflower- 10/22 :yellow:

_Anya_- 10/23 :angel:

ttclou25- 10/23 :yellow:

Eriamel- 10/23 :yellow:

Tikske- 10/23. :yellow:

fides- 10/24 :pink: :pink:

SoBlessedMama- 10/24 (c-section booked 10/21!) :blue:

ItsJana- 10/24 :yellow:

lovin- 10/26 :yellow:

NatandMat- 10/27 :yellow:

taquito0523- 10/28 :yellow:

ttc1st- 10/28 :yellow:

shx- 10/30 :yellow:

chelle81- 10/29 :yellow:

Jinbean- 10/30 :angel:

AllyTiel- 10/30 :pink:

MamaMac123- 10/30 :pink: :blue:

Busytulip-10/10 :angel: :yellow:

Kazine-10/31 :pink:

Mama1985- 10/31 :yellow:



****November****

AshleyLK- 11/1 :pink:


----------



## whigfield

Yay! Happy to be here in this group even though I am due end of September - as it's my first baby I will probably go over into October anyway! :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> Yay! Happy to be here in this group even though I am due end of September - as it's my first baby I will probably go over into October anyway! :haha:

yay!!!! I know i could possible go early. I figured I'd include september and November months just in case. :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> Yay! Happy to be here in this group even though I am due end of September - as it's my first baby I will probably go over into October anyway! :haha:

How Many dpo were you when you got your bfp?


----------



## Kittycat155

Add me for 9/28 please:) I got faint faint at 9dpo and a for sure BFP on FRER at 10dpo. Got pregnant in May and got BFP 20 days later by best guess(was not thinking it could happen as had ttc years) MC July 15 then had 2 chemicals and had not had period after last chemical end of November. So I was tracking with OPK and found that eggie early January:) 

Original EDD from May baby was 1/26 and I REALLY wanted to get pregnant again before that.


----------



## jmandrews

Kittycat155 said:


> Add me for 9/28 please:) I got faint faint at 9dpo and a for sure BFP on FRER at 10dpo. Got pregnant in May and got BFP 20 days later by best guess(was not thinking it could happen as had ttc years) MC July 15 then had 2 chemicals and had not had period after last chemical end of November. So I was tracking with OPK and found that eggie early January:)
> 
> Original EDD from May baby was 1/26 and I REALLY wanted to get pregnant again before that.

wow what a blessing!!! Welcome! :happydance: 
so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Kittycat155 said:


> Add me for 9/28 please:) I got faint faint at 9dpo and a for sure BFP on FRER at 10dpo. Got pregnant in May and got BFP 20 days later by best guess(was not thinking it could happen as had ttc years) MC July 15 then had 2 chemicals and had not had period after last chemical end of November. So I was tracking with OPK and found that eggie early January:)
> 
> Original EDD from May baby was 1/26 and I REALLY wanted to get pregnant again before that.

when is your first appointment?


----------



## Kittycat155

Not set yet. We are having issues with Obama care aplication. Been trying months and spoken to many people trying to sort it out. Supposedly it was submitted few days ago and we are to follow up with Social Services. That place is a mad house.

Last time was told to make appointment for 8 weeks. I actually had first appointment set and hospital said to go if I passed baby or not by then. I cancelled and never went so need to call and see if they still say same thing. I should be going there if papers for health care come or not. I plan to do no testing/samples but my blood so no worry I need to get in for early US.

Going for low key prenatal care. Have read so many who get tests and stress over them and then come to find out that all is ok so would rather not test.


----------



## jmandrews

Kittycat155 said:


> Not set yet. We are having issues with Obama care aplication. Been trying months and spoken to many people trying to sort it out. Supposedly it was submitted few days ago and we are to follow up with Social Services. That place is a mad house.
> 
> Last time was told to make appointment for 8 weeks. I actually had first appointment set and hospital said to go if I passed baby or not by then. I cancelled and never went so need to call and see if they still say same thing. I should be going there if papers for health care come or not. I plan to do no testing/samples but my blood so no worry I need to get in for early US.
> 
> Going for low key prenatal care. Have read so many who get tests and stress over them and then come to find out that all is ok so would rather not test.

Hope everything gets sorted out soon. I can't wait for everyone to start have US. yea we didn't do the extensive testing. It didnt matter what happened we were going to love our baby no matter what. 

I see you are from NJ :) my cousin lives there and my Dad grew up there. Might be vacationing there in July.


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh sweet! I am close to Philly but grew up in Ocean and Monmouth counties for most part.

My old neighborhood took a real hit from Sandy and then the fire that hit seaside!
Have a level 3 Nicu close by so feel I am prepared as I can be if anything really wrong happens. I am an over planner..:) i do not mind issues as long as baby is not in alot of pain is my only fear.


----------



## StarBrites

Hi! I got your invitation to join this thread.. so here I am! I haven't had my appointment yet but EDD calculator said around 09/29. 

This is my first! My 3rd cycle of TTC.. I can't believe it happened so quickly. I'm really excited but now I am terrified of something going wrong. I can't catch a break lol! I'm really tired. Exhausted. Increased appetite. Feeling heavy. Sore/burning boobs. A little bit dizzy sometimes. My brain is mush too.. hehe.


----------



## cnsweeney

hi :) can you add me ? due sept 26th :) congrats on all the bfps!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Holy crap! October babies already!! Congrats ladies, from a July 2014 Momma!


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Kittycat, StarBrites, cnsweeney! :happydance:

I'm exactly like Kittycat - I got a super faint line at 9dpo, and then a more definite faint line at 10dpo, and they've gotten stronger from there. Just got my "Pregnant 2-3" on a Clearblue digi this morning, too. :happydance: What about you?? :flower:


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh 2-3 that is great! I have one test left and I want to use it so!!! bad but holding off. LOL I had no idea I had will power for a pregnancy test. Want to get 2-3 or 3+ as got 2 1-2 already(I tested 10dpo and 13 so expected)

I am having issue eating as soon as I make anything it sounds gross or tastes off though I know it isn't


----------



## jmandrews

Yay welcome ladies!!!! I updated the first page! So excited for our 9 month journey together! I have tested twice so far. I have one more test but I'm waiting until Thursday to use it. I will have officially missed AF by then :) so far I'm the only one with an October baby on the way. 

I don't know about you call but I have been having a lot of pressure in my uterus. Crazy how much more I feel things and notice things this time around. I already had round ligament pain.:dohh: torture! Not sure if anyone knows what I'm talking about. It's a sharp stabbing pain in your lower abdomen on right or left side. It happens if I sneeze or cough hard. I remember with DD I would get it if I got up too fast. 

Is this your 1st pregnancy or do you all have little ones already?


----------



## jmandrews

BrandiCanucks said:


> Holy crap! October babies already!! Congrats ladies, from a July 2014 Momma!

Haha :happydance: it's crazy I know! Brandi I remember when you got your BFP!!! Hope you are feeling ok!


----------



## whigfield

Teehee! No children here so this is our first baby. :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> Teehee! No children here so this is our first baby. :happydance:

Yay congrats!!! That's so exciting! Do you have a preference on boy or girl or does it not matter? Nothing like your first baby. Such an amazing experience.


----------



## whigfield

Hmmm... Not really! A girl would be extra sweet for OH (he'd be wrapped around her little finger :haha:) but we are both perfectly happy with either. How about you? :flower:


----------



## jmandrews

Aww nothing like a Daddy's girl :) my DD loves my DH so much. She melts his heart that's for sure. We would love a boy. So we can experience having. Son and carry our last name on. If we have a girl we will be thrilled too because DD would have a close relationship with her. So I'm fine either way. We plan on having one more. :)


----------



## zebadi

Hi Guys,
Can I join? I got my BFP yesterday. !! So exciting. This is my first. I had a early MC in Jan last year.

due early Oct i think... wont be sure until Monday next week.


----------



## zebadi

StarBrites said:


> Hi! I got your invitation to join this thread.. so here I am! I haven't had my appointment yet but EDD calculator said around 09/29.
> 
> This is my first! My 3rd cycle of TTC.. I can't believe it happened so quickly. I'm really excited but now I am terrified of something going wrong. I can't catch a break lol! I'm really tired. Exhausted. Increased appetite. Feeling heavy. Sore/burning boobs. A little bit dizzy sometimes. My brain is mush too.. hehe.

Hi Star, 
I know exactly what you mean. I am soooo terrified something will go wrond but I'm trying to keep as calm as I can. 

Happy and Health 9 months xx


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can I join? I got my BFP yesterday. !! So exciting. This is my first. I had a early MC in Jan last year.
> 
> due early Oct i think... wont be sure until Monday next week.

Congrats!!! Welcome! That's so exciting! Do u know when your last period was? That's the date I went off of to come up with my EDD.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

jmandrews said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap! October babies already!! Congrats ladies, from a July 2014 Momma!
> 
> Haha :happydance: it's crazy I know! Brandi I remember when you got your BFP!!! Hope you are feeling ok!Click to expand...

Doing great here! Almost halfway through. Congrats and HH9M!!!


----------



## Kittycat155

I got that pain if I sneeze and also sometimes peeing I feel it. But yup LOTS of odd uterus area pulling/moving... 

I feel nervous about a girl only cause I worry I can not give her all she needs if she is girly girl. Princesses is one thing matching outfits/gown shopping is NOT me. Sure she will have friends for that so not to worried. Then again my Grandma, Mom and I are all not to girly so sure some depends on how raised. I just don't want child to feel they missed out on so much cause of my style.


----------



## jmandrews

Kittycat155 said:


> I got that pain if I sneeze and also sometimes peeing I feel it. But yup LOTS of odd uterus area pulling/moving...
> 
> I feel nervous about a girl only cause I worry I can not give her all she needs if she is girly girl. Princesses is one thing matching outfits/gown shopping is NOT me. Sure she will have friends for that so not to worried. Then again my Grandma, Mom and I are all not to girly so sure some depends on how raised. I just don't want child to feel they missed out on so much cause of my style.

Haha you are funny. I wasn't very girly when I was little. I have a twin and my mom would put us in matching outfits but not because I wanted to. I got more girly after high school. My daughter runs around with purses and bracelets. I'm always wondering where she gets that from. You will do just fine. They will be who they are meant to be. Plus style doesn't really matter. :)


----------



## Kittycat155

:) I will just find play groups for her. Leaning to this is a boy but will see in Sept/October. I babysat a girl for years and we did fine. She still remembers playing! Used to let her lead the way and I did ok following the "rules of her games" Did alot of coloring and playdoh/"cooking"


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yea you will be a wonderful mommy. 
Are you not finding out the gender?


----------



## Kittycat155

No I always wanted to wait:) No spare room and our bedroom is painted pink(we never got around to repainting and then...it grew on us lol) Getting a pack n play new and want one with more features so it will be whatever color. Other items will be mostly used items. Diapers I can not bring self to buy used but will reuse among additional kids I have(PLEASE!!!)


----------



## whigfield

That is so sweet about your DD! It will be fun to compare this pregnancy with your DD's pregnancy - I wonder if it'll be really different if it's a boy? :haha:

Welcome zebadi!

@KittyCat I feel the same way about a girl. I'm not an overly girly girl either, I wear makeup but it's very minimal. I straighten my hair but only because it would be a giant frizzball of poof if I didn't. :haha: I think it will be fine though! Not all girls are girly girls. :flower:


----------



## Kittycat155

Glad to find others who understand! My sister is more girly then me but not your typical girly girl and she did a make over on me once. Did not tell me to be careful taking it off and I had swollen eye for a few good hours:S


----------



## jmandrews

It will be so exciting to hear what you have kittycat. :) the best surprise! 

I will find out with this one. We did a reveal party with DD and found out what we were having with our friends and family. This time we will probably will find out the traditional way during the ultrasound and when we have another I want to try to keep it a surprise.


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone thought of names yet?


----------



## Kittycat155

I have girl and boy picked out, have for years!!! That is the sucky part of LTTTC. So many oh I will get that and do this. Then they stop making the product. 

I am SO thristy! I been drinking so much water from the gallon jug. Need one of those 5 gallon tank dispensers next to my bed!


----------



## jmandrews

aw yay!!! i have no names picked out really. DH and I have a hard time agreeing lol

omg i have the same way!! so thirsty! i was telling DH that tonight.


----------



## Kittycat155

Was thirsty last time to. Heard very normal. It is unreal though! Husband is not to concerned about names as long as it is not off the wall. I would never do that so we are ok:)


----------



## jmandrews

Yea drink lots of water ladies. I had many episodes of dehydration when I was preg with DD even though I was drinking water. I'm so so sleepy today/tonight. I'm headed to bed now. :) 
Yea we haven't talked about names yet. Everlee is unique so we will probably do another unique name. Just don't want it to be weird. So it will be awhile until we decide.


----------



## StarBrites

Went in today for a blood test. Results came back with 233, that puts me around 4 weeks! So I am even more excited now! We go back in on the 10th.

This is our 1st. We are hoping for a girl. We like the name Elysia. I've been feeling pretty bloated and dehydrated. I am not a fan of water so I have been trying to suck it down with a straw. My belly sometimes has a burning feeling, but that might be my ulcer acting up. I'm really tired but having a hard time sleeping :( But! We are very excited and I think no matter what bad side effects I have, I'm going to love being pregnant! Now if I can just get over the fear that something bad is going to happen.. eek!


----------



## Kittycat155

I been adding fresh lemon or lime-NOT near bedtime. Learned that few days ago. Sipped some water and minutes later was on hunt for Tums. Also trying to find other things to add as no beer and no soda pretty much was it for me.


----------



## whigfield

I am so incredibly thirsty too! It's nuts.. I thought it was just me. :haha: I find I'm craving a ton of salt, too. I normally have a really sweet tooth!

We've had names picked out for a while. After LTTTC as Kittycat mentioned... You end up planning and thinking about things. Although we've gone through lots of different names over the last 3/4 years.. We like Alana for a girl, and either James or Hunter for a boy. If James, it'd be James Hunter, if Hunter, it'd be Hunter James. My husband prefers Hunter but I'm not sure - in the UK that name is very rare and I'm not sure how it'd go over. :haha:

@StarBrites Great numbers! :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Can I join? I got my BFP yesterday. !! So exciting. This is my first. I had a early MC in Jan last year.
> 
> due early Oct i think... wont be sure until Monday next week.
> 
> Congrats!!! Welcome! That's so exciting! Do u know when your last period was? That's the date I went off of to come up with my EDD.Click to expand...

Thanks Jmandrews - I cant go by my lmp as it was in Oct last year.. lol. I'm very irregular. We have been ttc for ages but as AF isnt reglaur i dont ever know when i'm ovulating so this was a real shocker. I had been referred to a RE last month who was going to start me on provera to induce a period then clomid days 2-6.


----------



## zebadi

Guys - Are period pains normal in early pregnancy? I was having pains last night and its totally scared me. I misscarried last year so every little niggle is going to set me off


----------



## whigfield

From what I've heard it can be perfectly normal. It's if they get rather painful and accompanied by spotting/bleeding that you need to worry. :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

So many times on these boards you will see woman say they are out this month as AF cramping started and then it doesn't and they get +. I agree if not to bad and nothing else with it I would not worry. I felt ALOT of pulling first few dpo and for a week then less and started up again yesterday. Common with all things pregnancy it seems it will be here one day gone the next and then twice as bad after

Go by your gut to. If it feels wrong fight for tests if they say all is ok. In my area of US if you go in to ER they tend to do a complete work up, AB US and vag US, bloodwork.


----------



## zebadi

Thanks Kitty and whigfield. 
I have another question... Sorry!!! I had some ewcm today with a tinge of red... is that normal? i'm freaking out about everything!


----------



## Kittycat155

Can be, especially in early pregnancy and if you had sex. If it is gets heavier you want to call DR but I would not if it is light.


----------



## truthbtold

Hello I would like to join. So far my due date is 10/1 but based on my short cycles I pretty sure I will be a late Sept. Mom so lets go with 9/27th. This will make my 4th baby. I was totally caught off guard because I stopped ttc in October. But New Years champagne must have got the best of us lol. Congrats to everyone!


----------



## truthbtold

Zebadi, I have had cramps with all of my pregnancies there totally normal. I feel bad this time because I really wasnt expecting to be pregnant so I popped a motrin 800 for two days before taking a test. These first few weeks are so nerve wrecking for everyone.


----------



## zebadi

truthbtold said:


> Zebadi, I have had cramps with all of my pregnancies there totally normal. I feel bad this time because I really wasnt expecting to be pregnant so I popped a motrin 800 for two days before taking a test. These first few weeks are so nerve wrecking for everyone.

Congrats Truth.! 
Thank-you, yes i cant wait for the 1st trimester to be over. h&h 9 months to you. x


----------



## whigfield

Congrats and welcome truthbtold! :happydance:


----------



## StarBrites

Does anyone plan on making a pregnancy journal? I made mine yesterday. Feel free to stalk and if you make one I will subscribe! Mines posted in my signature.


----------



## Kittycat155

I won't be making one but will be stalking them:)


----------



## truthbtold

Has everyone started making there appointments yet? Im biting the bullet until 8 weeks this time.


----------



## Kittycat155

I am waiting to. I started spotting around 6 weeks or so and when I had US at 7 and few days it got worse so I want to wait it out and get past that. Had US when I was 9 weeks and no HB. I really was further but use their dates to make it easier. Baby was few weeks behind at 7 week scan as I think she should have been more like 10 weeks then.


----------



## truthbtold

I think thats why I am waiting til 8 weeks also. Those early US are for dating and always get my hopes up. Hopefully these 4 weeks fly by. I may go pick up some dollar store test just for the heck of it. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kittycat155

Just keep in mind at some point they may turn negative and all can be fine! Hook effect I think is name. With that said...I am testing on OPKs that I have on hand.It turned +(Test dark as or darker then control) few days after first +HPT. It is now way darker then control.


----------



## whigfield

My first scan will be at 6+5. I had my first last time at around 5+3 or something silly, and we saw the bean and a heartbeat then, so hoping we see something this time. Of course we're prepared incase we don't see anything yet too.


----------



## truthbtold

Just made my first appointment 2/25 exciting lol. 

So funny you mention opk, I have some old ones that expired in 2012 so out of desperation to figure out where af was. I took it and what do you know a smiley face appeared then dh ran out to get a frer and those two lines popped up immediately.


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:
 

> truthbtold said:
> 
> 
> Zebadi, I have had cramps with all of my pregnancies there totally normal. I feel bad this time because I really wasnt expecting to be pregnant so I popped a motrin 800 for two days before taking a test. These first few weeks are so nerve wrecking for everyone.
> 
> Congrats Truth.!
> Thank-you, yes i cant wait for the 1st trimester to be over. h&h 9 months to you. xClick to expand...




truthbtold said:


> Hello I would like to join. So far my due date is 10/1 but based on my short cycles I pretty sure I will be a late Sept. Mom so lets go with 9/27th. This will make my 4th baby. I was totally caught off guard because I stopped ttc in October. But New Years champagne must have got the best of us lol. Congrats to everyone!

Welcome!!! I updated the first page and put u down for 9/27. Congrats such an exciting surprise!!!

I also experienced cramping with DD and am with this one too. Very normal. :) I am prob more nervous with this pregnancy than my first.


----------



## jmandrews

My first appt is on jan. 30th. I will be 5+1 weeks. Not sure what to expect at this appt. we moved in August so this is a new Dr... With DD my first appt/US was at 8 weeks. I kind of hope they wait to do the ultrasound.

I took my last test today at 13dpo :) the line has gotten darker and darker. AF will have been due tomorrow. Yay goodbye AF for 9 months!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kittycat155

With my first I was like I know I took a pregnancy test 10 days or so ago but DAMN I feel off and took an OPK on urine right before I went to sleep, hour tops hold and boom dark dark line and almost no control. IC HPT in AM gave me one INTENSE line!


----------



## truthbtold

My af was due on the 18th so I past that goal. 

At 5 +1 I guess they would do another urine test or blood test to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## Kittycat155

Yup that was a major goal for me to pass to. I was like ok due in 6 days, 5,4...1 day past 2 day past:) Husband was like uhm?


----------



## whigfield

Great line progession jmandrews! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks! Yea that' is what I'm thinking they will do. I can't wait to get out of the first Tri. I will feel a lot better. My cousin text me last night. She sent me a picture of her 6 month old daughter wearing a big sister shirt :) I couldn't believe she was pregnant. Haha I text her back a pic of DD wearing her big sis shirt. She's not sure when she is due because her cycles have been messed up but she thinks sometime in September. :) I'm so excited for her.


----------



## StarBrites

Hi guys! Today has been a pretty blah day. I am feeling really shaky, dizzy, weak. Really cold, can't seem to get warm today. Hopefully this is normal and will go away soon. Other than that, just a little crampy, boobs aren't as sore today. I've e-mailed my doctor asking if I can come in sometime soon and get my HCG levels checked to make sure they are rising/doubling properly. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I think that is pretty normal. So Wouldn't worry but if it continues maybe u should have your iron levels checked to see if you are anemic. I felt like that later in my pregnancy with DD and I was anemic. 

I have been freezing as well. I can not get warm. Not sure if it's because it's so cold outside and our house can't keep up with it or it's me.


----------



## jmandrews

Are you drinking a lot of water?


----------



## StarBrites

Honestly, no,. I'm having a really hard time drinking water. I hate it. Tried crystal light but found out it's not really good to have when you're pregnant. My urine is pretty dark and it's worrying me that I'm dehydrated. Any advice on other things to drink other than plain water?


----------



## jmandrews

I know it is hard. I was never a water drinker either. I have to force myself. Your body will want it though. You are definitely dehydrated. That's not good. Try to drink 32oz of water or something a day. You will feel so much better otherwise you could end up at the hospital getting ivy fluids. I had to do that once even though I was drinking water. I drink water now but also drink these bottle drinks called ICE they are so good. $1 a piece. You can find them at grocery stores. Not sure what you have out in Iowa. You should look for them. The are in tall skinny bottles. 
Also they make these cups with infusers inside that you can put cut up fruit in to flavor your water. Bed bath and beyond sells those :)


----------



## jmandrews

How do you add the link of your pregnancy journal to your signature like that?


----------



## StarBrites

jmandrews said:


> How do you add the link of your pregnancy journal to your signature like that?

 words here [*/URL*]

remove the stars :)

On our way to the grocery store now to get some of that ICE stuff. We do have those and they are $1 here too :)


----------



## Kittycat155

I like adding fresh fruit cut up to water. eat most of it and throw a slice in. I HATE water but I know I need to to have best shot of healthy baby. I found it helpful to keep a container of water and try to challenge myself to finish it within few hours/the day.


----------



## jmandrews

Lol ok sorry I'm confused. Do I put the link where you have words here? 

Yay! Hope you like them! Or have you had them? They have 0 calories and are pretty good for you. They have carbonation in them so hope you don't mind that.


----------



## jmandrews

Kittycat155 said:


> I like adding fresh fruit cut up to water. eat most of it and throw a slice in. I HATE water but I know I need to to have best shot of healthy baby. I found it helpful to keep a container of water and try to challenge myself to finish it within few hours/the day.

That's a great idea! I also find it easier to drink it if I use a straw. I find that I drink more. I just carry my cup around all day.


----------



## jmandrews

Ok baby brain scratch what I asked about where to put the link. Geez! I'm already losing it. I don't think it ever went away from my first pregnancy.:dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay it worked! I now have a pregnancy journal. :)


----------



## cnsweeney

as far as the water thing goes .. I like to put cut up lemon in my water. if I don't have lemon I put just a splash of 'simply lemonade' in there. that helps me drink more :) I too have been dehydrated the past couple of days. me , dh, & dd have all contracted some sort of food poisoning :( but I think it's at the end of its course! thank god!


----------



## StarBrites

Yay, glad you figured it out jmandrews :) Sorry I didn't respond, we left to the grocery store. 

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I bought a couple of the crisp apple ICE's. I've had them before, we actually had some here but my bf drank them  Our grocery store has their own brand too instead of 10/$10 it was 10/$6.. we bought a few of those too.. they aren't calorie free though they are 10 calories.. but I'm fine with that. Also bought some fruit to snack on to get extra water and some lemons to put in my water. Not sure why I dislike water so much, but I always have! I'll crave it every once in awhile.. but when I really need it, I can't seem to drink it.. hah!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi!
Can I join you ladies?
Due October 3rd! Super excited!
Anyone got symptoms yet? 
I'm feeling symptom free, can't actually wait for morning sickness again!


----------



## kittylady

Hi ladies,

I think I am due the 30/9 (or the 9/30 in the USA) so if you could add me. I went to 40+1 last time so I will prepare for an early labour this time I think.

jmandrews our daughters are almost the same age :) how are you finding running around after a toddler? I am finding it more of a struggle now, I'm so tired by the end of the day.

I really need to start a pregnancy journal :p


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome aboard Yo_Yo and Kittlady congrats!! 

Yo_yo, I dont have any symptons other than cramps its a little scary but I am trying to enjoy it because I usually get really bad morning sickness around 6 weeks.

I hate water and I hate lemon so I might do fruit infused water with my favorite fruits.

Who is a first time mom here? I dont see any introductions so I will start. (Sorry if I overlooked them).

Im Erika, 31 with three sons ages 12, 5, and 2. All of them are December/January babies so it was a busy time for me up until last weekend. My DH is 29. We were NTNP since April then converted to Not TTC in October so this was a little bit of a surprise but we are thrilled. Also Im from the US. If all goes well this is my last pregnancy so I plan to really enjoy it and not complain like I usually do lol.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome YoYo and kittylady! :happydace:

I am a first time mom. :D


----------



## jmandrews

StarBrites said:


> Yay, glad you figured it out jmandrews :) Sorry I didn't respond, we left to the grocery store.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I bought a couple of the crisp apple ICE's. I've had them before, we actually had some here but my bf drank them  Our grocery store has their own brand too instead of 10/$10 it was 10/$6.. we bought a few of those too.. they aren't calorie free though they are 10 calories.. but I'm fine with that. Also bought some fruit to snack on to get extra water and some lemons to put in my water. Not sure why I dislike water so much, but I always have! I'll crave it every once in awhile.. but when I really need it, I can't seem to drink it.. hah!

Thank you! That is ok :) I am glad you were able to get to the store and something you actually like to drink. Water is hard to drink. I def. understand.


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome Yo Yo and kittylady!!!! 

I am tired and hungry/thirsty more than normal. I'm also going to the bathroom way more! My bladder always feels full. My boobs are super sensitive. I really hope I don't get morning sickness. I didn't have it with DD either.


----------



## zebadi

welcome new mommy's 2 be and congratts! 

I live in the UK, London, also going to be a 1st time mum and sooo excited about it. we have been ttc for 2 years, had an early mc in january last year.. the same day i found out i was PG last week can you beleive it! 

I'm not sure what my edu is, will find out on Monday after blood draw.

h&h 9 months to everyone.


----------



## jmandrews

kittylady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I think I am due the 30/9 (or the 9/30 in the USA) so if you could add me. I went to 40+1 last time so I will prepare for an early labour this time I think.
> 
> jmandrews our daughters are almost the same age :) how are you finding running around after a toddler? I am finding it more of a struggle now, I'm so tired by the end of the day.
> 
> I really need to start a pregnancy journal :p

Aw they are!!! I love that! Yes I am sooooo tired! I am falling asleep earlier than normal and I have been taking naps when she does. How are you feeling? Any symptoms other than being tied?


----------



## Kittycat155

Pregnant 3 times(9-11 weeks first time and 2 and 3 were both only few weeks in) no baby yet. First time Mom. 31 LTTTC since early 09.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Hi!
> Can I join you ladies?
> Due October 3rd! Super excited!
> Anyone got symptoms yet?
> I'm feeling symptom free, can't actually wait for morning sickness again!

Yo yo how old are your daughters? Are you hoping for a boy this time?


----------



## jmandrews

cnsweeney said:


> as far as the water thing goes .. I like to put cut up lemon in my water. if I don't have lemon I put just a splash of 'simply lemonade' in there. that helps me drink more :) I too have been dehydrated the past couple of days. me , dh, & dd have all contracted some sort of food poisoning :( but I think it's at the end of its course! thank god!

Hope you feel better soon! How have you been feeling other than sick from food poisoning?


----------



## jmandrews

My DD thinks this is for her. Such a silly girl. :) I had to share. It made me laugh. She did this on her own.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## truthbtold

Lots of first time moms, so exciting.

jmandrews your little lady is so adorable!


----------



## kittylady

jmandrews said:


> kittylady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I think I am due the 30/9 (or the 9/30 in the USA) so if you could add me. I went to 40+1 last time so I will prepare for an early labour this time I think.
> 
> jmandrews our daughters are almost the same age :) how are you finding running around after a toddler? I am finding it more of a struggle now, I'm so tired by the end of the day.
> 
> I really need to start a pregnancy journal :p
> 
> Aw they are!!! I love that! Yes I am sooooo tired! I am falling asleep earlier than normal and I have been taking naps when she does. How are you feeling? Any symptoms other than being tied?Click to expand...

I think tiredness has been the worst, I've had stomach cramps on and off and a feeling of being unwell though not like last time when I constantly felt nauseous though wasn't sick much. I am eating like a horse and am never full :haha: I do keep meaning to nap when she does but I enjoy my quiet time so I haven't really been taking advantage :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

kittylady said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittylady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I think I am due the 30/9 (or the 9/30 in the USA) so if you could add me. I went to 40+1 last time so I will prepare for an early labour this time I think.
> 
> jmandrews our daughters are almost the same age :) how are you finding running around after a toddler? I am finding it more of a struggle now, I'm so tired by the end of the day.
> 
> I really need to start a pregnancy journal :p
> 
> Aw they are!!! I love that! Yes I am sooooo tired! I am falling asleep earlier than normal and I have been taking naps when she does. How are you feeling? Any symptoms other than being tied?Click to expand...
> 
> I think tiredness has been the worst, I've had stomach cramps on and off and a feeling of being unwell though not like last time when I constantly felt nauseous though wasn't sick much. I am eating like a horse and am never full :haha: I do keep meaning to nap when she does but I enjoy my quiet time so I haven't really been taking advantage :dohh:Click to expand...

I know what you mean about the cramping. I'm happy to have that because I know everything is fine. It's when I feel nothing I get nervous. Haha i can not eat enough! My stomach feels so empty. I'm afraid if I let it feel that way I will start to feel sick so I keep eating. Nothing wrong with just enjoying quiet time :)


----------



## jmandrews

truthbtold said:


> Lots of first time moms, so exciting.
> 
> jmandrews your little lady is so adorable!

There are! I'm excited for you ladies to experience everything for the first time! :) 

Thank you she is a silly sweet girl.


----------



## jmandrews

Make sure if you haven't already to write down questions to ask your dr or midwife. I just remembered to. This is a new dr for me so I have a few questions for her.

Do you ladies know what type of birth plan u would like?


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Can I join you ladies?
> Due October 3rd! Super excited!
> Anyone got symptoms yet?
> I'm feeling symptom free, can't actually wait for morning sickness again!
> 
> Yo yo how old are your daughters? Are you hoping for a boy this time?Click to expand...

Daughters are 8 and 2!

I thought I'd like a boy, but I just adore parenting girls, so I'll be blessed either way-hubby is well and truly outnumbered by females :haha:

What about you? Any gender preference? Or a gut feeling?

I best introduce myself! 

I'm 27 (28 next month!) a sahm to two girls 8+2 years. I live in the UK, married to my lovely hubby, with a little cat called rose! 

I like sewing, baking, cooking, yoga, spending time with family and friends.

Nice to meet you all

Ps definitely want a water birth-had one last time and it was a positive experience. I Might have to have a home birth as my last labour was 40 minutes from the first twinge. Worried about getting to hospital on time already!


----------



## truthbtold

I would love to have a waterbirth Yo-Yo but its not offered at my hospital and Im high risk (incompetant cervix) so I cant see a midwife.

Well I have three boys, I am ultra girly so I feel your husbands pain lol. In some ways I dont mind because I feel like a queen of the castle, I have my own beauty room (My name is Erika and I am a makeup addict). No one uses my bathroom lol but I also long for that mother daughter bond, proms, wedding, hair, makeup etc. So I am secretly hoping for a girl but wont be shocked if its a boy.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw two girls. I love having a girl. :) so nice that you can be at home with them. I am a SAHM too. I'm sure your girls love their daddy so much. Nothing like daddy's girl. Your DH wouldn't mind another. ;) 
I would love a boy and when I think about I think boy but not sure. Another girl would be so much fun too. I would love if Everlee could have a little sister/best friend to grow up with. So I am torn. Either I will be happy.

Sounds like you have a wonderful family. I would love to visit the UK and Europe in General. So beautiful over there. Your hobbies sound so much fun. I wish I could sew. I do enjoy cooking but I'm not very good at baking. My MIL and DH are very good cooks. 
You are a very strong brave woman. Your deliveries are fast!!! Wow! You don't have much time at all so I don't blame you for wanting to be home. :)


----------



## jmandrews

truthbtold said:


> I would love to have a waterbirth Yo-Yo but its not offered at my hospital and Im high risk (incompetant cervix) so I cant see a midwife.
> 
> Well I have three boys, I am ultra girly so I feel your husbands pain lol. In some ways I dont mind because I feel like a queen of the castle, I have my own beauty room (My name is Erika and I am a makeup addict). No one uses my bathroom lol but I also long for that mother daughter bond, proms, wedding, hair, makeup etc. So I am secretly hoping for a girl but wont be shocked if its a boy.

I love your perspective :) queen of the castle. I'm sure your boys are sweethearts. I'll be routing for a girl for you! I love wearing makeup but these days it doesn't happen as much since I'm just at home. I wish u could teach me to wear it better. If that makes sense. 
How were your births with your boys?


----------



## jmandrews

I guess I should introduce myself a little more as well.

I'm 27 and DH is 27 (I am 5 months older than him though) haha he never lets me forget that. We have been married 2 1/2 years. Our first babies were two dogs who are now 4 and 3. They are very big but very gentle with DD. We love them so much!
We moved 2 hours away from where we grew up and our family so it has been an adjustment. We have met some very sweet people and made so close friends whom we are vacationing to Punta Cana DR in March. I live in Indiana same state that I grew up in.
DD was born July 20,2012. I was induced with her at 39 weeks. I wasn't sleeping and was itching all over my body aka miserable so my Dr. Agreed to induce. I received the an epidural before pitocin because I was contracting. I was give. Pitocin at 6am, waters broke at 8 am, started pushing at 12:45pm, and she was born 15 min later at 1:02pm. :) I couldn't be happier with my delivery. I hope this time I can go on my own and it be as smooth.
My hobbies are chatting with you ladies, photography, shopping, love shoes and clothes, cooking with hubby, and any outdoor activity when it is warm ;)
Fun fact about me. I have an identical twin sister. She is my best friend.

Sorry so long! I talk a lot too. Hehe


----------



## truthbtold

Thank you jmandrews. My boys are really sweet, my 5 year old is more of a daddies boy and likes to hide his nice side.

I was planning to surprise my husband with a trip to puerto plata in may for his 30th birthday but now I was considering cancelling. I planned excursions that I know I wont be able to do and my husband would be bored just sitting on the beach all day. Its a tough call I need to decide something fast. 

All of my pregnancies have been induced for one reason or another. With my first my doctor said he was traveling for the holidays if I didnt want a stranger in the room I could be induced that night at 39 weeks. With my second I was induced because the whole area where the hospital is located was blocked off for the presidental inaugation in 2009 so I checked in that night. With my third son it had became a habit and I begged my doctor to induce me. I was having that condition where your pelvic muscles hurt during pregnancy. I cant remember the medical term for it but it is so painful I wouldnt wish it on anyone. Its like after you sit or lay down for a while and attempt to get up you get major main like your pelvic bones are shifting. But I have decided no matter how miserable I am that I want to experience going into labor on my own with this baby.


----------



## jmandrews

truthbtold said:


> Thank you jmandrews. My boys are really sweet, my 5 year old is more of a daddies boy and likes to hide his nice side.
> 
> I was planning to surprise my husband with a trip to puerto plata in may for his 30th birthday but now I was considering cancelling. I planned excursions that I know I wont be able to do and my husband would be bored just sitting on the beach all day. Its a tough call I need to decide something fast.
> 
> All of my pregnancies have been induced for one reason or another. With my first my doctor said he was traveling for the holidays if I didnt want a stranger in the room I could be induced that night at 39 weeks. With my second I was induced because the whole area where the hospital is located was blocked off for the presidental inaugation in 2009 so I checked in that night. With my third son it had became a habit and I begged my doctor to induce me. I was having that condition where your pelvic muscles hurt during pregnancy. I cant remember the medical term for it but it is so painful I wouldnt wish it on anyone. Its like after you sit or lay down for a while and attempt to get up you get major main like your pelvic bones are shifting. But I have decided no matter how miserable I am that I want to experience going into labor on my own with this baby.

Wow that's pretty cool that you have a different story for each even though you were induced with all. I will be here to cheer you on to the end! We can do it no matter how whiny we r at the end. Haha


----------



## jmandrews

Oh cm and about ur vacation could u find friends to go so that way it would be a little more fun? We are going with two other couples.


----------



## whigfield

My introduction:

OH and I are in our twenties. I work from home as a computer programmer, and he is in the Air Force. :) We have 2 small dogs (a miniature schnauzer called Murphy, and a cavalier cross called Shadow), and 2 cats (Kitty & Eevee), as well as a tank full of tropical fish. We have been married since August 2010 and TTC since September 2010. Sadly I have PCOS and conceiving is very difficult for us without the help of Clomid!

Unfortunately, we have had 3 miscarriages. The first two were very early, but the last one (we had a vanishing twin at around 6 weeks as well) would have made it if it wasn't for a subchorionic hematoma that grew too large and collapsed the sac. :nope: I bled all the way through that last pregnancy with several gushes so I am ultra sensitive and checking for blood every 5 minutes with this pregnancy so far. And so far.. So good. :happydance:

Really hoping this is our rainbow baby!


----------



## truthbtold

So sorry for your losts whigfield.

jmandrews being a twin must be great. Can your kids tell you and your sister apart? I have twin uncles and their not identical but we always find it amusing when their babies cant tell them apart. Oh and feel free to ask me any makeup questions you want. Youtube is great for learning techniques. I can tell you some channels to check out.


----------



## jmandrews

Whigfield I love that you have all those animals! So sorry for your losses. I hope this is your rainbow baby as well. This baby has many guardian angels watching over him or her. :) 

Truthbtold haha yes everlee at first could not tell us apart. My sister lives in NC so we don't get to see her much. It was nice when she visited because I could give DD to her when she would go to no one else. Now she knows the difference. Funny how she can tell at such a young age. My sisters DD is almost 1year and she has been able to tell us apart from the beginning. No fooling her!
I will def have to check out YouTube! Would love some channels.


----------



## zephyr

I got my bfp yesterday! After a couple of faint ones the day before. 
Due oct 1st give or take a day or two.

Hubby and I had fraternal twins last, they are 20 months old and I have 3 older singletons 13, 8 and 5 years old so this makes baby #6 eeek
We are both very excited!
This is our last baby.


----------



## jmandrews

Hi!!! Welcome!!! Congrats! You have a very big family :) so much fun! You twins were born at very healthy weights too! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## zephyr

Thanks! Yup our house gets very busy. Wouldn't change it for the world though.
the older two are from a previous relationship the younger 3 (soon to be 4) are with hubby. 
Happily married! Im 31 in february. Stay at home mum.


----------



## StarBrites

I haven't really felt pregnant today and yesterday. I'm hoping that's normal. My nipples go from hurting pretty bad to not at all.. mostly not at all though. I went in today to get my HCG levels checked again to make sure they were rising properly, but I didn't get the results back today. I hate waiting! I'm scared :/


----------



## jmandrews

Yes that is normal. I remember with DD I didn't feel anything. Not like I do this time. I'm sure you are fine. Still very early for symptoms. :) I didn't have any true symptoms with DD until later in the first Tri.
But I agree waiting is no fun :) hope they call tomorrow so you can have peace of mind.


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies 

im due oct 1st by lmp or oct3 rd by ovulation day.

I'm glad I found this thread I just read through it and I am glad to hear the others have the same concerns as I do. First, I'm having horrible pains on my right side that come and go so I hope that's normal dh thinks that if it was ectopic that the pain would be all the time and probably not even detectable yet. 

Also I'm not girly girl either so I would probably want a boy as well but I'll take what I can get. 

I'm 31 dh just turnd 38 we have ttc #1 for one year until we finally turned to iui/clomid/trigger. I'm still in shock that our first iui worked as dh has low morphology so I'm fx that everything works out. I think I still have a wall up until we get betas/scan and such to ease my mind. I've read so many horror stories on here that it frankly scares the crap out of me. I go Saturday for betas.

I wish everyone here a h&h 9 months and I look forward to chit chatting with you all.


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome Sprite!!! Would you like me to add u as oct 1st or 3rd for now? We can always change it.
You could be experiencing round ligament pain. Happens as your uterus grows and you round ligament stretches. I have it off and on. I've already had it a couple of times. I had it bad with DD. Try not to stress and don't read others horror stories. I'm so excited for you and your first pregnancy! You and your DH have come a long way for your sweet miracle. Try to enjoy it because likely everything is fine. Wishing you a H&H 9 months! Look forward to chatting and getting to know you!


----------



## jmandrews

Sprite nvm I will go with ur ticker and use oct 1st if that's ok :)


----------



## whigfield

Welcome zephyr!! :happydance: Baby 6, wow! :haha:


Welcome sprite30! I'll keep my fingers crossed it's not an ectopic but I think your DH is probably right - are you having any bloods done or have any scans booked? Congrats on the IUI/Clomid/Trigger though - first time, that's awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

Welcome aboard Zephyr and Sprite30.

I was having a panic attack last night, I usually dont keep testing but I decided to take my second FRER. To me it look like my positive was not as dark as it was monday. I went to bed all worried after googling and reading horror stories. Then I woke up this morning and realized that its the control line that was lighter and the positive line was darker lol. No more testing for me.


----------



## whigfield

:haha: Truthbtold!! I have done the exact same thing. I have definitely decided no more testing for now. Next week I hope to get 3+ on a digi though...


----------



## zebadi

I tested again, just to see it 1-2 weeks had changed to 2-3 and it has! :happydance:

welcome to all the new mummys and congrats! 

I had a blood test this morning, wobt be getting results back until Monday afternoon, so i will finally know how far along I am.. 

I'm also not feeling very pregnant, my only sympton is EXTREAMLY sore boobs. I've never felt so sore, ever! also (tmi) i always feel very wet down there so I have to keep checking that AF hasnt arrived!


----------



## jmandrews

I just realized I haven't been having much of any CM. I remember I had a bunch with DD but couldn't still be too early. Maybe in a few days.


----------



## Kittycat155

I was dry yesterday and today felt like I just had sex. Threw up water this am. Husband was in shower and just stared at me. Think he forgot this is normal.


----------



## jmandrews

Lol that's funny it does feel like that!

Aw hope u r feeling better.


----------



## sprite30

thank you ladies for the warm welcome - oct 1st is fine for now until i see what the doc says. oct 2nd is our wedding anniversary so i am very excited about that.

i go in for betas tomorrow morning, my sheet here says they will do an ultrasound but i dont know for what? can you even see anything at this point? sorry 1st pregnancy here i probably should know that LOL

thank you, i am still in shock that out first iui worked. a true blessing.

i will not be testing now until next week im going to go by the betas plus i ran out of the surepredict tests that i like so i dont want to be disappointed with the wondfos. so i have one frer, and 2 cb digis with weeks indicators im saving. 

im having some nausea but i also take 2 doses of iron everyday so i am used to the nausea already it just feels alittle worse then normal. i am sooo bloated tho. and the pains seems to be getting better they come and go so that eases my mind alittle. only time will tell.


----------



## StarBrites

Yesterday I had so much CM I had to keep checking myself to make sure it was actually CM. It was insane. Seems much calmer now, lol.

I got my beta hcg results back today. They are doubling just fine so I am told to stop worrying :) She did say I wouldn't have my first ultrasound until 10 weeks though. That seems sooo far away. I don't know how I'm going to do it!


----------



## whigfield

Good news about your betas! 10 weeks does seem so far away. :nope: I booked a private scan for 6+5, not sure when my first 'official' scan will be!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay that's great news!!! It seems far away but believe me time flies. Plus you will get to see your babies arms and legs by then. I had one done last time at 8 weeks. DD was just a little blob. They only did it as a dating scan. Plus u will be able to see the heartbeat at 10 weeks. The wait will be worth it. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, everyone! I have a 2014 October rainbow thread, but it doesn't seem like there are going to be lots of rainbows (hi, Whigfield!), so I might as well join you guys!

I'm due October 2nd, and my first scan is on Valentine's Day because my betas almost quadrupled instead of doubled, and the doc thinks I might be having twins (I was on a high dose of Clomid).


----------



## zephyr

Exciting ginger! Good luck for your scan :)

I dont think im having twins again but in a few weeks im going to see my doc and request a scan just to be sure.

yesterday I too took another frer test and thought it was lighter but it was actually the control line that was lighter so im not testing anymore either! Lol had a mini heart attack.

Ive been having headaches and my nose is super sensitive (I could smell hubby cutting cucumber from another room)
I am super duper hungry and sometimes feel a bit sick :p but I cant stop eating.


----------



## whigfield

@GingerPanda Yay, hi! :wave: How high was your dose?


----------



## GingerPanda

100mg. I did four rounds of 50mg after my D&C, and none of them worked. But the 100mg did the trick! When I O'd, I had very painful cramps on both sides. So who knows?


----------



## whigfield

Ooooh that's so exciting! I conceived this time on 100mg too :D


----------



## GingerPanda

Woohoo!


----------



## sprite30

woohoo i was on 100 mg of clomid as well. i thought it was excessive at first since i never took it before but im happy with the outcome so i cant complain LOL


----------



## whigfield

Hahaha! Clomid rocks. :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda said:


> Hi, everyone! I have a 2014 October rainbow thread, but it doesn't seem like there are going to be lots of rainbows (hi, Whigfield!), so I might as well join you guys!
> 
> I'm due October 2nd, and my first scan is on Valentine's Day because my betas almost quadrupled instead of doubled, and the doc thinks I might be having twins (I was on a high dose of Clomid).

Yay welcome Ginger!!! Twins would be so exciting!!! we are due the same day! :) excited for valentines day to hear how many rainbow babies you have.


----------



## jmandrews

Clonus babies!!! :happydance: I took Clomid to get preggo with DD! :)


----------



## StarBrites

Awww.. twins would be so awesome!

My boyfriends grandmother was a twin. Possibility for us I guess!

Not sure if I'd want twins my first time though. Haha :)


----------



## zephyr

tbh I think having twins first would be better as you dont know any different :p though in saying that it would be a huge shock to the system.
My twins were my last two babies and it was pretty rough going as I was running the other kids to ballet, school and had a preschooler running round too so I never got to rest much. 

will be so cool if someone in this group has twins! :)


----------



## Kittycat155

Is anyone having bloating that feels more intense on one side? Not painful, though think I have cysts and have had them last few months and that does hurt here and there. It is off to right side. Bloated all around but this just feels different and was making me a bit nervous. Got a line 9dpo if that matters. Boobs were more painful first few days then now but still sore. I did not feel this bloated until 7-8 weeks last time.

besides that just glued to my nice comfy warm bed and laptop!


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, thanks everybody! Go Clomid babies!

Kittycat, my cramping and bloating is all over the place depending on the time of day and what I've eaten.


----------



## jmandrews

I am super bloated today too but I don't have any pain beside the cramping off and on. My boobs aren't as sore either. Have u asked ur dr about the pain?


----------



## Kittycat155

Do not have a Dr or insurance just yet as having delay with healthcare.gov. It is not that bad jsut different? I think you girls know what I mean. Though I am fatter then I have been and that may be why it feels different. I do tend to notice things pretty early.

At moment we were told we start coverage on March 1st. And I been trying since it opened to get enrolled. GRR.


----------



## Jcliff

Im due October 4th. I got a SURPRISE BFP yesterday. My daughter is only 7 months old. Needless to say, my husband and I were very shocked.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you're able to get enrolled and covered soon! Can't wait until it's all implemented and had the kinks worked out of it!

Congrats, Jcliff! What a shock!


----------



## Kittycat155

Congrats Jcliff!!! I think it is awesome for a kid to have a real close sibling. 

GingerPanda: I SO agree. Not the best coverage and I know many lost a decent plan. But it did work out for us. I will be going to a womens center partners of the hospital.


----------



## sprite30

I'm experiencing the same thing kittycat. I'm extremely bloated and I have pain on my right side that comes and goes. It's actually much better today but yesterday it was bad it actually woke me up at 4 am. I think I was kind of gassy too bc once I passed gas the pain was less. I was freakin out at first worried it was an ectopic but it's probably too early to feel that, I don't know?


----------



## Kittycat155

sprite30-Yeah my mind went there to. After MMC in July I was like ok now what. But I gently pressed on stomache and nothing hurts. Just odd how damn bloated. But I am 275lbs and stomachs large so sure that has something to do with it. Ectopic scares me. To have to end a beating heart in some cases. Yeah.

Thinking also since I was pregnant 3 times(no kids from any) that maybe my body is already a bit "broken in"

The hunger is so insane. Feel pregnant and healthy so hopefully! I was having gas pain in back left. Farted and it felt instantly better. I also been sleeping the entire night and not waking up once and not turning at all so been sore from that. I am also used to a beer or two at night so that had a lot to do with nighttime waking for bathroom!


----------



## Kittycat155

What is cs in your signature?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hey kitty cat, I have major bloating! 
Much more than with my first, but I had bloating with no2. 
Hardly any trousers fit anymore!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Aw two girls. I love having a girl. :) so nice that you can be at home with them. I am a SAHM too. I'm sure your girls love their daddy so much. Nothing like daddy's girl. Your DH wouldn't mind another. ;)
> I would love a boy and when I think about I think boy but not sure. Another girl would be so much fun too. I would love if Everlee could have a little sister/best friend to grow up with. So I am torn. Either I will be happy.
> 
> Sounds like you have a wonderful family. I would love to visit the UK and Europe in General. So beautiful over there. Your hobbies sound so much fun. I wish I could sew. I do enjoy cooking but I'm not very good at baking. My MIL and DH are very good cooks.
> You are a very strong brave woman. Your deliveries are fast!!! Wow! You don't have much time at all so I don't blame you for wanting to be home. :)

I do love where we live. We are by the sea, and it's very pretty. Recently moved to this area. Feels home already! 
What's it like where you live? 

I do worry my hubby will end up delivering the baby! Not sure he'd cope!


Feeling a little rough right now, sure it's the hormonal changes causing it! 

And I've been less patient than usual! Anyone else feel different? 

Hope your all ok x


----------



## whigfield

Yay welcome Jcliff! 

@Kittycat :haha: I've been having some gas pain too - it's such a relief to let it out. I had some bad bloating to begin with, but it seems to have gone down now. Along with all my other symptoms! 

@YoYo I just feel more emotional really! Little things set off the tears. It's so annoying - I'm never really like this. :haha:

I keep worrying every morning that I don't "feel" pregnant.. The only thing I have really is that I'm not bleeding. My boobs hurt on and off (more off than on) and I have gas occasionally, but that's not exactly unusual either. :haha: I hope some more symptoms kick in soon just for reassurance!


----------



## jmandrews

Hi welcome Jcliff!!! :) 

Yo yo- it is very cold and snowy right now. I live in the Midwest of the US. It is pretty here. We get all the seasons. I'm ready for spring though. It's been super cold. I would love to live on the coast or somewhere warmer though. :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Whigfield-aww hope your emotions aren't bothering you too much, pregnancy does bring them out!
I know what you mean about wanting symptoms, I have non really and just relly want some like you do! When we get the, we won't want them lol

Jmandrews-I absolutely love the snow! This winter is passing without any here :-(
It looks so pretty when it's snowed, your right! I've heard it's been quite cold over there, recently too. Keep warm!

Raining here, so spent the day baking with dd1! 

Least I have an excuse for a belly!


----------



## jmandrews

The snow is pretty but makes it tough to do anything. It has been freezing. Going into the negatives. Today it is a little warmer. It has been years since we've seen snow like this. Hope you can have a pretty snow fall before winter is over. Aw I wish I could bake that would be so much fun to do with DD. What did you bake? Im so hungry all the time all I can think about is food lol.

This is the view out my front window.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jmandrews

I posted about the vivid dream I had last night in my journal. Lol according to my dream I'm having another girl. I can't wait for May to find out!


----------



## sprite30

Kittycat, I'm heavy too prob about 210 right now so maybe that has more to do with it then I thought. Seems to be worse in the morning so maybe I am sleeping wrong. And of course I forgot to ask when I was at the re's

Cervical stenosis, I used to have it typed out in full but I ran out of room for everything so I had to abbreviate. My cervix is small and norrow no idea why so they will have to keep a close eye on it during pregnancy. 

I got my first betas this morning I'm 16 dpt, 15 &14 dpiui and my betas were 112. They said that is exactly where they want it to be and I will go in again Monday morning and they want to see the number rise at minimum 66% which would be 185 but I'm kind of hoping the number doubles since that's what I've been reading. If all goes well I'll have my first scan Monday, feb 3rd


----------



## whigfield

Bit of pink spotting after a BM. :nope: Praying it's nothing.


----------



## Kittycat155

remember the cervix is easily irritated due to increase blood flow. I know it is scary. Hugs to you and I hope it is just normal.


----------



## zephyr

Jmandrews - that looks so pretty! Would be so cold though. Im in NZ so its summer here at the moment and quite warm. We moved to the south island back in august and will be having our first winter here and im unsure what to expect. It wont snow where we are though but it does get very cold.
ive been having vivid dreams too about having a boy. Cant wait to see if we are right :p will you be finding out?
We are going to try stay team yellow.

Hubby came home last night (he worked till midnight) and his nana had given him some meatballs to cook up and omg they smelt disgusting!!! It woke me up and I couldnt sleep cos I felt like spewing for ages.


----------



## victoria1987

Hi can I join? :flower: 
Due 1 Oct I believe but I have my first scan on 5 Feb so hopefully I will have a more accurate date then. This is my second pregnancy (1st ended in mc) and it will be both DH and my first child.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks. :hugs: It's so hard to take your own advice, isn't it?! :haha:

Welcome victoria!


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh I know! I have not had sex since getting positive! Even though I know if baby is good nothing I can do will change that within reason. 

Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## whigfield

Thank you. :hugs: We haven't BDed either and probably won't! :haha:


----------



## Kittycat155

Welcome Victoria1987! How sad, I had a Chemical Christmas 08 it was so tough. We are also trying to have 1st.


----------



## GingerPanda

We're not BDing either, at least for a while. :haha:


----------



## StarBrites

I'm the outcast.. DB and I have had sex 3 times already :3

I've been having the worst nightmares the last 2 days. All having to do with me losing my baby. It's so scary waking up from those but such a relief when I realize they were just dreams! I know it's on my mind all the time, but now I have to dream about it!


----------



## Kittycat155

I had a Chem in 08,MC at 9-11 weeks in July 13 and 2 back to back Chems end of 13. So I am just playing it extra safe at this point as terrified. Day we had sex I was 6dpo and had implantation bleeding(thought it was at time but since never had it did not bank on it but days later got + so had to be that.


----------



## sprite30

We will not be bd'ing either, I'm scared out of my mind. Mainly bc of the cervix issues but I don't want to take any chances at this point


----------



## StarBrites

Now you all have me scared to have sex! Oh no :(


----------



## GingerPanda

StarBrites, if baby is healthy, sex can do no harm. My paranoia is nonsensical, but after my last loss I just can't. You shouldn't be afraid to have sex.


----------



## StarBrites

Okay, thanks for the info! I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. I wish you all the best in this pregnancy :)


----------



## sprite30

So ladies what do you do to pass the time. I feel like I've been wtt and then ttc for so long that I kind of "lost" myself. Besides work and ttc that all I have done for the last year lol. 

I was thinking about reorganizing my office/scrapbooking room and it suddenly dawned on me that I can't even get back into scrapbooking yet because I'm going to need that room for the baby, so just a slight wrench in my plans on something to do to keep busy to pass the time.

We don't plan on telling anyone until 8-10 weeks so I can't buy anything just yet. I do already have the crib and a dresser so maybe I can do some planning but not quite ready for that either.....


----------



## zephyr

Im usually quite busy already but in my spare time I am currently working on sanding down an old dolls house for my daughter's. My hubby will have to paint it now cos pregnant hehe
we are not telling anyone apart from a select few till after the scan. 

I'm not buying anything till later on. I have alot of stuff left over from the twins but will need a new bed, swing, bouncer and changing table. Im looking at getting a baby hammock this time round to see what they are like.

I got hit with full on morning sickness this evening. I cut cucumber up for my salad and I just knew by how the smell made me feel it was a bad idea however I ate it anyways and felt so sick after!! Ugggh going to have to get some lemons now I think!!

Has anyone been craving anything? I been craving cheese alot. I don't eat gluten or dairy so this I found weird but have given in and gone through so much cheese


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome Victoria!!!

Aw don't be afraid to have sex. Maybe after the first Tri u will feel better. DH and I haven't yet either but I just have been so tired I do t feel like it. We DTD a lot while I was pregnant with DD. Hormones made me want to haha 

Right now I'm staying busy with DD. So luckily don't have a lot of down time.


----------



## whigfield

Awww, don't feel scared to have sex! I still have the instructions from my last pregnancy ringing in my ears - we were told not to BD, but that was because I was having bleeding every day thanks to a hematoma. It's hard to break that habit!

Sprite, I feel the same. I'm so frustrated with how slow everything is going. We got to 11 weeks in the last pregnancy and it feels like 'starting over' again.. I just wish I could sleep until 12 weeks! I'm just sticking to B&B, working, and trying to watch a lot of TV/movies in between so I don't have much time to sit and fret. Of course it feels like all I do is sit and fret. :haha:

I want a lot of salty things right now, zephyr, which is strange for me because I normally have a sweet tooth! 

Still no real symptoms for me today. Boobs don't even hurt anymore, and the clearblue digi this morning said 2-3 weeks even though I hit 5 weeks today. After the spotting last night, my mind is telling me the worst but I keep trying to swat it off because I know those tests can be so inaccurate. :dohh: I need a chill pill. :haha:


----------



## GingerPanda

Whigfield, I think the digi saying 2-3 is right on for five weeks. I'm still coming up 1-2 (well, did on Friday. Haven't tried again yet) and not worried. It's basically saying you're 4-5 weeks pregnant, which you are. Don't get too worried, love. It'll switch over soon. :thumbup: I have a friend who didn't get 3+ until 6 weeks, and she's due any day now.



We actually DTD this morning. I hope I don't spot, because I'll freak out. We had spotting from sex about four days before our ultrasound where we found out the baby was dead and measuring four days behind. The woman asked if I'd had any spotting, and I said yes from sex, and she gave me a look like it was my fault. Even though I know it wasn't, it still makes me nervous to have sex.


Edit: I got tempted to take my digi, and I got a 2-3! And my FRER control and test lines are the same darkness. I feel pretty good for 4w3d!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> The snow is pretty but makes it tough to do anything. It has been freezing. Going into the negatives. Today it is a little warmer. It has been years since we've seen snow like this. Hope you can have a pretty snow fall before winter is over. Aw I wish I could bake that would be so much fun to do with DD. What did you bake? Im so hungry all the time all I can think about is food lol.
> 
> This is the view out my front window.

Wow! What an awesome view! That's beautiful. 

We made cupcakes...they were gone almost instantly! 

I'm hungry all the time too! It's annoying. :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jmandrews-how do I get a pumpkin on my signature too? I want one lol


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Jmandrews-how do I get a pumpkin on my signature too? I want one lol


Try this just remove the * at beginning and end. :) 

[*IMG]https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a452/jmandrews12/Octoberpumpkin4_zps12b3cd01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]*


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all! Trying to catch up, but only on page 10 LOL I'm due October 5th ish with number 5 :) Happy to join you ladies!


----------



## whigfield

@GingerPanda Good to know. :D I will probably hold out until 6 weeks to take another digi.. Hopefully it will show 3+ by then. :dohh:

What a horrible woman to give you a look like that. Even if you thought that, you should at least keep it to yourself.

Congrats on 2-3 though! :happydance:

I'm staying at mom's for the week now - needed a little break and to take my mind off things. I'll still be working since I work from my computer, but I feel so bad for leaving OH home. But we both agree it's better I see out the 5th week with extra distractions to keep me occupied. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Mommyof2peas - congrats!! Wow #5 :) how old are your other kiddies? We are having our last baby #6


----------



## whigfield

Welcome mommyof2peas - baby #5, wow! Exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Jmandrews-how do I get a pumpkin on my signature too? I want one lol
> 
> 
> Try this just remove the * at beginning and end. :)
> 
> [*IMG]https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a452/jmandrews12/Octoberpumpkin4_zps12b3cd01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]*Click to expand...

Thank you! Going to go try do it now! :flower:


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey all! Trying to catch up, but only on page 10 LOL I'm due October 5th ish with number 5 :) Happy to join you ladies!

Yay so glad you found us!!! So excited!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay Yo Yo it worked!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

zephyr said:


> Mommyof2peas - congrats!! Wow #5 :) how old are your other kiddies? We are having our last baby #6

Number 6? Congrats!

11 dd, 5ds, 2dd, 1ds :D


----------



## jmandrews

I love that we have two here with big families :) 

How was everyone's weekend? DH and I took DD out in the snow yesterday to sled. She loved it. Last night our power went out for 3 hours. It's a good thing we had already planned to eat out with friends. Today we told our parents we are expecting #2 :) they are so excited! I told them to not tell anyone but we will see. Right now we are on our way home from DH's hockey game. DD loves watching him play. Overall we had a great weekend but now I'm ready to lay down and relax. I have been so tired. I'm still super hungry all the time and having dull cramping off and on. Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend.


----------



## GingerPanda

We had a nice lazy weekend around the house, playing video games and watching anime. :haha:

Got a 2-3 on the digi today, and of course had to run out for more to take next week so I can see my 3+! I took a FRER today, and the test line was darker than the control. Someone told me that doesn't usually happen til after 5 weeks. :shrug:

Anyway, good weekend here. :)

Would love to hear how everyone else's weekends went!


----------



## zephyr

Gingerpanda - omigosh do frers really not get darker than control till after 5 weeks?? Thats a good sign then!
Mine were darker than the control a few days ago so ive stopped testing now.

Our weekend was okay. Didnt do much just chilled round home with hubby and the kids. Today we are gardening.

I was craving raw onion earlier :( same craving I had with my last pregnancy raw onion and cheese.


----------



## mommyof2peas

zephyr how old are you little ones? Have you announced your pregnancy yet? I'm almost afraid to. I want to enjoy this excitement a while longer before the negativity gets in from everyone who things they should have a say. 

I'm also wondering when I should call the doc. I normally wait but last time I saw him he said I ws getting to the age of high risk...I think hes out of his mind LOL


----------



## Kittycat155

My FRER was dark as control 18dpo. I did one 10dpo very light then waited till 18 to do another. I do have one FRER left. I am 21dpo today. I feel it is going by pretty fast! found out 9dpo.


----------



## zephyr

How old are you if you dont mind me asking?

Nah I havnt told anyone yet, I have 20 month old twins so everyone assumed we were done after that. Annnnnd we were but then we started feeling like one more would be nice and we wanted to do it now rather than later.
everyone who I hadnt told we were going to try again will be shocked and im sure some will have something to say. Im going to wait until ive had a scan to rule out multiple pregnancy again before I announce the news. 
Im happy to wait a while before being judged lol youll probably understand what I mean!
hubby told everyone he works.with and I told a couple of people but thats it.

I dont know when to see a doc either. I was just going to wait till maybe 7 weeks ish and then go in and request a scan.

my mum is coming over from australia to stay with us for 3 weeks from the 18th of feb along with my nana so I may or may not break the news then however if I dont she will probably guess anyhow pretty quickly as morning sickness will have set in good by then.

my older children are 5ds, 8dd and 13dd


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'll be 34 when the baby is born :) 

I'm already getting that all to familiar bad taste in my mouth. I can't believe it's already starting! Nursing is giving me issues too, wonder if Ill be able to nurse though this time around of if I'll have to stop


----------



## zephyr

34?! And your doctor said that?? Lol he is a bit mad. I'm 31 in feb :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Right!~~


----------



## zebadi

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 
i had a bit of ligh pinking cm this weekend. it's really scared me. I'm booked in for an ultrasound at the EPU today and also should find out how far gone I am. 
This is so worrying. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## jmandrews

Zebadi- that is scary but it's good that it's only pink. Glad you are having a ultrasound done. Please let us know. I'll be thinking about ya.


----------



## Yo_Yo

:


zebadi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend.
> i had a bit of ligh pinking cm this weekend. it's really scared me. I'm booked in for an ultrasound at the EPU today and also should find out how far gone I am.
> This is so worrying. I hope everything is ok.

:hugs:

Hope everything's ok for you honey.

At least you get a scan, so your not left worrying.

Will be thinking of you.

Sure you will be ok and will feel better after the scan :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> I love that we have two here with big families :)
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? DH and I took DD out in the snow yesterday to sled. She loved it. Last night our power went out for 3 hours. It's a good thing we had already planned to eat out with friends. Today we told our parents we are expecting #2 :) they are so excited! I told them to not tell anyone but we will see. Right now we are on our way home from DH's hockey game. DD loves watching him play. Overall we had a great weekend but now I'm ready to lay down and relax. I have been so tired. I'm still super hungry all the time and having dull cramping off and on. Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend.


Hope the cramping goes soon, I have a bit of crampy pains right now actually. 
Sounds like a fun weekend. Bet your dd loved sledding! 

How nice to tell your parents  it makes it more real sharing the news doesn't it? Actually saying those words makes it hit home!

We told my inlaws this weekend too! They are very happy!

Hope you got to put your feet up and relax :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

GingerPanda said:


> We had a nice lazy weekend around the house, playing video games and watching anime. :haha:
> 
> Got a 2-3 on the digi today, and of course had to run out for more to take next week so I can see my 3+! I took a FRER today, and the test line was darker than the control. Someone told me that doesn't usually happen til after 5 weeks. :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, good weekend here. :)
> 
> Would love to hear how everyone else's weekends went!

Yay!
Glad your weeks went up on the digi-they are fab! 

I've one left, holding off to use it for a 3+

Anyone else still poas?
I test with my Internet cheapies every morning to check I wasn't dreaming/it's progressing! 

Hubby must think I'm insane :blush:


----------



## zebadi

So I've just got back from the hospital. They decided not to do an ultrasound as my hcg from friday shows im in the very early stages of pregnancy.. 4weeks 4days. she did take another blood draw to check hcg has doubled and i will be getting those back in 5 hours. they were 324 so she would like it to be 600+ today. 

I spoke to her about the pinkish discharge, she did a quick internal check and said the lining of my womb is very raw which is normal in early pregnancy. should settle down in a couple of days. 

This has really put my mind at ease.


----------



## truthbtold

Good Morning, glad everyone had an uneventful weekend. This group is growing by the day. Welcome to the new ladies. 

Still not symptoms over here lol In a few weeks I know I will be wishing I was back at this place of no symptoms.


----------



## GingerPanda

My boobs had shooting pains so bad they woke me up this morning. Wow.


----------



## kel21

Hello ladies, may I join? I am due Oct. 4th :) This will be #2 for me, after trying for almost 7 years we gave up 5 months ago. I lost 20lbs and then got a big surprise!!


----------



## GingerPanda

:wave: Welcome!


----------



## zebadi

GingerPanda said:


> My boobs had shooting pains so bad they woke me up this morning. Wow.

I've been getting loads of that too... so painful right!


----------



## Kittycat155

I am really really moody. Everything is irritating me. Husband is getting pissed which is making me more pissed. Like yeah it sucks I am pissed off but if I tell you a few things I need done do it the first day and I won't be as snappy, when I have to ask few times by 3rd time I am not going to be still smiling. 

Boobs are starting to hurt again after being ok few days. Getting very particular about food i want to eat and just how it is cooked/heated. Get to do grocery shopping Friday so will be MUCH happier then. Until then lots of rest and watching tv to stay calm. I was NOT like this last pregnancy, snappy yes but not this damn intense.


----------



## GingerPanda

Zebadi, Yeah, it's like electric shocks that go from the nipple to your soul. :haha:

Kittycat, I've been easily irritated too, but not that intense. I hope Friday arrives quickly so you can get your peace of mind back.


----------



## truthbtold

kel21 Welcome aboard, congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## zebadi

LOL - were going to be driving our other halfs mad for the next 8 months!!


----------



## jmandrews

:wave: Welcome kel21!!! Congrats!!! How are you feeling?

I know what you mean about feeling moody and irritated! I have been snappy at times especially with DH. I just can't help it. These hormones are crazy!


----------



## jmandrews

Cnsweeney how are you feeling? Haven't hear from you in awhile.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> LOL - were going to be driving our other halfs mad for the next 8 months!!

Lol I do 365 days a year anyway! Bless him :haha:

Definitely more emotional though-I cried at a music video today?! Not like me!


----------



## kel21

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

So far so good for me, bbs hurt a lot! But I remember from my ds that that gets worse. Cramps on and off, some pretty intense, thats about it...so far ;)


----------



## Kittycat155

My husband was raised to not see much emotion/real day to day life. He thinks his parents/aunts and uncles never fight...yeah.

So he also thinks I am very over the top and probably nervous as knows I am not due till 9/28. He does try and understand but I think it is very hard to grasp what it feels like and the I am hungry nothing sounds good that we want I want xyz don't help!

Making a chocolate cake. That HAS to help!!! I mean how can you be pissed with a chocolate cake in house to eat! LOL.

I cried at some judge show the other day. It was nothing sad just felt bad the one had gone what she had. Have Maury on and about to cry from this episode-the guy "does not make sick babies" is his defense on why the child is not his. 

Nipples are turning VERY red and aerola is tanned looking. Been going topless alot as shirt rubbing hurts. Yeah thankfully I am a home buddy huh?


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear about our spotting zebadi. Hopefully it's nothing. :hugs: I had some too on Saturday.

Welcome kel21! :happydance:

@GingerPanda My boobs are back with avengence today too!


----------



## jmandrews

So glad to hear from you all :) and our pregnancy problems. Haha
I keep finding myself very frustrated because I'm hungry yet nothing sounds good.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just been looking at baby clothes online-couldn't stop myself!



Way too early to buy, but oh-forgot how cute little baby clothes were!!!!

Anyone else been looking? Or decided on anything they want?

Ps-glad I'm pregnant, they were making me want a baby lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Not even thinking about buying baby stuff yet. Last pregnancy stopped growing at 8 weeks, so gonna be super nervous for a while longer!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I saved all the cloths from my last two pregnancy. One of each. SO no matter what I have Ill have cloths. Problem is though that my daughter was a summer baby. So if this one is a girl the cloths with be off in size! But my last, a boy, was a winter baby (January) So at least his cloths will work if I have another boy. 

I'm sure someone has asked, but is anyone hoping for a gender of over the other one? I want a girl. I want my 2 year old to have a sister more here age. We even tried the shettles method for this one, stopped DTD 3 days before O. So I am hoping it worked. Although I would be just as happy with a happy healthy baby boy


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope you get your girl!

I'd like a boy, as that's always what I've wanted, but I would be okay with either.


----------



## Kittycat155

I bought clothes BEFORE my pregnancy in May that ended in July. I just got a bunch of clearance figured I would have a baby before they broke down lol. I may buy a lot or two of clothes on ebay if something catches eye. Diapers and wipes are going to be a gift and that leaves playpen,stroller and car seat to be bought. I would rather buy them few months before.


----------



## sprite30

I can't wait to buy baby clothes but I think I'll wait until I find out what I'm having otherwise ill end up with all yellow and green stuff and would like to be more gender specific with clothes. 

And maternity clothes, omg can't wait!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

With my mc, I was so bloated, I bought some maternity clothes when I was 6 weeks because I was so bloated that none of my pants were comfortable! :haha:


----------



## Kittycat155

If I have a girl I would not do dresses so just getting onsies and gowns for easy care:) Been looking at dressers online as need one. Couple nice ones in budget. Will get one soon as I can always use it.

Been trying to go through everything I own and condense down things I have not used. I got a bit of energy so figured that is logical thing to do.


----------



## Jcliff

Thinking I may lose this one ladies! My FRER is only a bit darker then 14DPO. (or what I think is 14DPO) we were not trying this was a big surprise! We only BD ONCE (Jan 11th) so Im assuming I Od that day. Also, my clearblue is still saying 1-2. I got blood work today, but im assuming the worst. Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Jcliff, I'm hoping for good things for you, hon.


----------



## zephyr

Jcliff - aww try not to worry yet!! I hope everything is okay. 

I wont be buying much, ive been looking at the natures sway baby hammock but I kept all my b/g twins stuff and I have doubles of everything so I have plenty. 
im hoping by the time we need to use a cot one will be free by then . We are planning on putting the twins into beds when they turn 2 and seeing how they go. 

Im hoping for a girl dh is hoping for a boy, we are not finding out though. Of course we are both happy with whatever we get but thats the preference right now.

ive been having lower back cramps and yesterday I had no symptoms then last night I dreamt I lost it and I woke up feeling pretty sad but im feeling sick again today so i feel a bit better however the back cramps are still there.

Anyone else having vivid dreams? I normally dont get much sleep the babies wake me often so I dont dream much but this past week ive been dreaming all sorts of strange stuff.


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks! This is 14DPO and 16DPO, (this was mid day urine, hour hold.) So who knows. But Im okay with either outcome :) this was a surprise! I have my rainbow here to keep me busy.
 



Attached Files:







same.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> Thinking I may lose this one ladies! My FRER is only a bit darker then 14DPO. (or what I think is 14DPO) we were not trying this was a big surprise! We only BD ONCE (Jan 11th) so Im assuming I Od that day. Also, my clearblue is still saying 1-2. I got blood work today, but im assuming the worst. Good luck to everyone! :)

Don't assume the worst honey, 

Hope everything's ok. Hugs


----------



## GingerPanda

I think those FRERs look great. Did you take the digi with FMU?


----------



## Jcliff

Nope, took after like an hour mid day hold. It showed up right away but 1-2 took a while to show. But who knows! :) Im okay with anything!!


----------



## Kittycat155

Can't judge to much into it as even if you take them after same hold you could have had more/less to drink. As long as you still feel ok keep good thoughts.

You could also be a few days behind! CB weeks one are not always right on.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=225470

That is my progression. No idea how to make image come into post sorry!


----------



## GingerPanda

So it usually takes longer for the conception time to show up than the "pregnant". So don't worry about that at all. :)

The conception indicator tests work MUCH better with FMU because it actually works pretty specifically off the hCG levels it can see. I called Clearblue's helpline, and here's what they told me:

1-2 = 10-155
2-3 = 156-2599
3+ = 2600+

So if your diluted midday urine came up at 155, it would give you a 1-2, even if your blood levels were at 400.


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff, that frer looks great ! Fx for you, hopefully time will ease your mind.


----------



## StarBrites

I have reached the 5 week milestone! Woke up today with no symptoms, even my breasts are not tender.. my areolas also got lighter. I had a burning cramp feeling on the left side of my abdomen last night, it was uncomfortable. Uggggh. I have an appointment on Thursday to check my levels again. Took another test today, the lines are dark, but I'm still a bit worried, haha. I know symptoms coming and going are normal, but I just need a bit more reassurance. The blood tests are keeping me going until I actually see babe on the ultrasound! 

Not sure what DPO I am since I didn't chart this time, but using online calculators they predict it on the 6th of January, so today would be around 21 DPO.

My tests from yesterday and this morning:
https://i.imgur.com/Mltrrvj.png

Also, welcome to all the new comers!

Haven't thought about buying any baby clothes yet. So far all we've bought are a couple books and some DHA supplements. We definitely want to find out the gender and hoping for a girl!


----------



## GingerPanda

The cheapies look awesome!


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks all :) Ill update everyone with my BETA numbers when I get them, probably tomorrow I'd assume...Until then Im snuggin with my sweet baby girl :) Who can be sad when you have this doll with you!
 



Attached Files:







Little love.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GingerPanda

She's so cute!


----------



## kel21

Jcliff said:


> Thanks! This is 14DPO and 16DPO, (this was mid day urine, hour hold.) So who knows. But Im okay with either outcome :) this was a surprise! I have my rainbow here to keep me busy.

Those frers look great, you really shouldn't compare tests unless you take it at the same time, and then still you have different levels of dye in each test. Your little girl is so cute!

Afm: I just got my first beta back...473.7 !!:happydance: seems really high, but I am happy! Now to wait fr Wednesday's test.


----------



## GingerPanda

Great number!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm loving how chatty all you ladies have been today! Took me a few min to catch up! 

I haven't thought about clothes yet, but I def can't wait to find out the gender so I can buy! Although if we have a girl I won't need much.
I was looking at cribs online today. I'm excited to decorate the nursery :) 
I've also been searching names because I know it will be a long time until DH and I can agree on :)

Everyone's test lines look great to me! 
Also no symptoms is totally normal. I didn't have any really with DD. Hope everyone's nerves/minds can be put to ease soon.

I don't plan on testing anymore. I just don't want to stress nor buy more test. I'm going to the Dr. Thursday so I feel better knowing I have that to look forward to.

Oh my gosh what a sweet baby girl! She's beautiful!

My DD and fur son have take. Over my snoogle pillow today haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyof2peas

Call the doctor today, first appointment isnt until Feb 27 :(


----------



## zephyr

Love the photos!!
Here are all my babies.
1st photo is of the twins 2nd is of my middle daughter and my son 3rd is of my middle daughter again with my oldest

[URL=https://s1031.photobucket.com/user/aimeehartnell/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131219_210715_zps9151514b.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131219_210715_zps9151514b.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1031.photobucket.com/user/aimeehartnell/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140117_092818_zpsc656ac5a.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140117_092818_zpsc656ac5a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=https://s1031.photobucket.com/user/aimeehartnell/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140117_092410_zpsc5462d0b.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140117_092410_zpsc5462d0b.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## StarBrites

zephyr how precious! all of them!
jmandrews your daughter is so adorable!


----------



## mommyof2peas

This is my 4 :) Since we are sharing :)
 



Attached Files:







fam.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 6









1463314_662090003814314_141760023_n.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9









1546222_719249391428181_976883352_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sprite30

Awesome pics ladies, such adorable families you have. 

Is anyone having any symptoms? Ihave a crazy amount of lotiony cm right now. And I had some nausea earlier today but the pains on my right side have gone away completely so I think they were just gas pains. Fx they were anyway


----------



## StarBrites

sprite30 said:


> Is anyone having any symptoms? Ihave a crazy amount of lotiony cm right now. And I had some nausea earlier today but the pains on my right side have gone away completely so I think they were just gas pains. Fx they were anyway

Today I woke up and my breast tenderness was gone, they are usually really sore and burn. I had increased cm for a few days earlier last week, I had to keep checking to make sure it was okay, it would run down my legs (tmi, sorry) there was so much of it. That went away though. Yesterday I had a small bout of nausea while I was eating a salad. I usually have some cramping every day. Yesterday I had more of a burning feeling on my left side though. Symptoms coming and going are normal from what I keep hearing and reading. It makes me worried though, but I just worry about everything! I'll probably never be completely satisfied this whole pregnancy :laugh2:


----------



## zebadi

zebadi said:


> So I've just got back from the hospital. They decided not to do an ultrasound as my hcg from friday shows im in the very early stages of pregnancy.. 4weeks 4days. she did take another blood draw to check hcg has doubled and i will be getting those back in 5 hours. they were 324 so she would like it to be 600+ today.
> 
> I spoke to her about the pinkish discharge, she did a quick internal check and said the lining of my womb is very raw which is normal in early pregnancy. should settle down in a couple of days.
> 
> This has really put my mind at ease.

Morning Ladies, 
Hope your all doing well... I got my results back... they went up from 324 to 1113!!! :happydance: I've got another one tomorrow and then an ultrasound the following week.


----------



## whigfield

@Jcliff Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Your FRERs are looking good though!

@Kittycat I'm the same, I don't think I will bother too much with outfits as it's going to be such a struggle to figure out wth I'm doing as a FTM that I just want things as easy as possible! :haha: So onesies and babygrows it will be. I have also bought stuff while on offer and don't have TOO much left to buy, but I'm going to wait until we find out what we're having before I look into things like, nursery decor etc. I have always wanted a giraffe theme though - I guess that's gender neutral, right?! :haha: Wonderful line progression too.

@Zephy Yay team yellow! :happydance: I keep having pretty vivid dreams. It's so weird.

@StarBrites Yay for 5 weeks! I'm sorry about your symptoms though. As everyone says, it's normal for them to come and go. I know how difficult it is to believe that though when you suddenly lose them!

@Zebadi Yay!! That's an awesome rise. Congrats!

@Kel Awesome number! :happydance:

Everyone has such cute kids in here. I have no pics of kids I can share - but here are my doggies. :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> So I've just got back from the hospital. They decided not to do an ultrasound as my hcg from friday shows im in the very early stages of pregnancy.. 4weeks 4days. she did take another blood draw to check hcg has doubled and i will be getting those back in 5 hours. they were 324 so she would like it to be 600+ today.
> 
> I spoke to her about the pinkish discharge, she did a quick internal check and said the lining of my womb is very raw which is normal in early pregnancy. should settle down in a couple of days.
> 
> This has really put my mind at ease.
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> Hope your all doing well... I got my results back... they went up from 324 to 1113!!! :happydance: I've got another one tomorrow and then an ultrasound the following week.Click to expand...


That's awesome! What a relief :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> @Jcliff Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Your FRERs are looking good though!
> 
> @Kittycat I'm the same, I don't think I will bother too much with outfits as it's going to be such a struggle to figure out wth I'm doing as a FTM that I just want things as easy as possible! :haha: So onesies and babygrows it will be. I have also bought stuff while on offer and don't have TOO much left to buy, but I'm going to wait until we find out what we're having before I look into things like, nursery decor etc. I have always wanted a giraffe theme though - I guess that's gender neutral, right?! :haha: Wonderful line progression too.
> 
> @Zephy Yay team yellow! :happydance: I keep having pretty vivid dreams. It's so weird.
> 
> @StarBrites Yay for 5 weeks! I'm sorry about your symptoms though. As everyone says, it's normal for them to come and go. I know how difficult it is to believe that though when you suddenly lose them!
> 
> @Zebadi Yay!! That's an awesome rise. Congrats!
> 
> @Kel Awesome number! :happydance:
> 
> Everyone has such cute kids in here. I have no pics of kids I can share - but here are my doggies. :haha:

Aww how cute!!


----------



## zebadi

Finally i have a due date... O:)

jmandrews please could you put me down for 1st October


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi can I join you? 
I think I will be due 28th of Sept but do not have my scan till the 12th feb
This is my first pregnancy, have been trying since 2010 and this is our first cycle on ivf. Two embryos were put back. So far I have been having a lot of cramping, I spoke to the nurse at the clinic yesterday who said as this was my first pregnancy it was normal as long as no blood. But it is still scary:wacko:
I am also on progesterone gels that make me always feel wet ( sorry tmi) so I am always worried its AF.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, bundlesofjoy! :wave:

Cramping is totally normal and also totally terrifying. Did they tell you what your chances of twins were?


----------



## kel21

sprite30 said:


> Awesome pics ladies, such adorable families you have.
> 
> Is anyone having any symptoms? Ihave a crazy amount of lotiony cm right now. And I had some nausea earlier today but the pains on my right side have gone away completely so I think they were just gas pains. Fx they were anyway

Bbs are my biggest symptom, although I think ms has sort of started. I didn't get sick until after I ate. (Thought that was weird)



StarBrites said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having any symptoms? Ihave a crazy amount of lotiony cm right now. And I had some nausea earlier today but the pains on my right side have gone away completely so I think they were just gas pains. Fx they were anyway
> 
> Today I woke up and my breast tenderness was gone, they are usually really sore and burn. I had increased cm for a few days earlier last week, I had to keep checking to make sure it was okay, it would run down my legs (tmi, sorry) there was so much of it. That went away though. Yesterday I had a small bout of nausea while I was eating a salad. I usually have some cramping every day. Yesterday I had more of a burning feeling on my left side though. Symptoms coming and going are normal from what I keep hearing and reading. It makes me worried though, but I just worry about everything! I'll probably never be completely satisfied this whole pregnancy :laugh2:Click to expand...

I hear you about always worrying! I worry when I have cramps, but I also worry when I don't! Sometimes have to poke the "girls" just to make sure they still hurt! Lol



zebadi said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> So I've just got back from the hospital. They decided not to do an ultrasound as my hcg from friday shows im in the very early stages of pregnancy.. 4weeks 4days. she did take another blood draw to check hcg has doubled and i will be getting those back in 5 hours. they were 324 so she would like it to be 600+ today.
> 
> I spoke to her about the pinkish discharge, she did a quick internal check and said the lining of my womb is very raw which is normal in early pregnancy. should settle down in a couple of days.
> 
> This has really put my mind at ease.
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> Hope your all doing well... I got my results back... they went up from 324 to 1113!!! :happydance: I've got another one tomorrow and then an ultrasound the following week.Click to expand...

Congrats! That is amazing!



whigfield said:


> @Jcliff Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Your FRERs are looking good though!
> 
> @Kittycat I'm the same, I don't think I will bother too much with outfits as it's going to be such a struggle to figure out wth I'm doing as a FTM that I just want things as easy as possible! :haha: So onesies and babygrows it will be. I have also bought stuff while on offer and don't have TOO much left to buy, but I'm going to wait until we find out what we're having before I look into things like, nursery decor etc. I have always wanted a giraffe theme though - I guess that's gender neutral, right?! :haha: Wonderful line progression too.
> 
> @Zephy Yay team yellow! :happydance: I keep having pretty vivid dreams. It's so weird.
> 
> @StarBrites Yay for 5 weeks! I'm sorry about your symptoms though. As everyone says, it's normal for them to come and go. I know how difficult it is to believe that though when you suddenly lose them!
> 
> @Zebadi Yay!! That's an awesome rise. Congrats!
> 
> @Kel Awesome number! :happydance:
> 
> Everyone has such cute kids in here. I have no pics of kids I can share - but here are my doggies. :haha:

Thanks for the happy dance, and cute fur babies :)


----------



## OneLove526

I got my :bfp: on Sunday January 26th!!!! I have not yet had my doctor's appointment so I am clueless as to how far along I am. I've always had very irregular cycles so I really can't rely on my last menstrual period. I'm assuming end of September or sometime in October. Happy to be here!!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> So I've just got back from the hospital. They decided not to do an ultrasound as my hcg from friday shows im in the very early stages of pregnancy.. 4weeks 4days. she did take another blood draw to check hcg has doubled and i will be getting those back in 5 hours. they were 324 so she would like it to be 600+ today.
> 
> I spoke to her about the pinkish discharge, she did a quick internal check and said the lining of my womb is very raw which is normal in early pregnancy. should settle down in a couple of days.
> 
> This has really put my mind at ease.
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> Hope your all doing well... I got my results back... they went up from 324 to 1113!!! :happydance: I've got another one tomorrow and then an ultrasound the following week.Click to expand...

Yay!!!! That's great news!!! Do you know ur due date or will u find out at your ultrasound?


----------



## jmandrews

Oops scratch my last post haha just saw u say oct 1st :)


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats and welcome onelove and bundlesofjoy!!!! I will update the first page. One love we can always add a date when you know. :)

Whigfiekd love your fur babies!!!! They totally count as children. I have two dogs too and they are my first babies. Spoiled rotten. 

Sorry I'm late getting on here. I've spent my whole morning calling and scheduling dentist and eye dr appt. so fun haha

Anyway headed over to a neighbors for a play date. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Zebadi and OneLove!


----------



## kel21

Welcome onelove


----------



## Jcliff

Hey ladies. thanks for all the well wishes. My FRER today was alot darker, but my digital still says 1-2. I thought it should say 2-3 by now? Im about 4w2d, (i could be less but thats what im guessing) it has said 1-2 since Friday. Anyway, i should get my results today. Ill let you know. Having lunch with a friend and our babies, it will keep me busy! But im preparing for the worst. Thanks again!
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KC6

Hi!! Can I join please? I found out on fri 24th at 12dpo that I'm pregnant with my first. Took us 5 cycles to conceive and we are delighted! Think I'm due 5th October. Just keeping fingers crossed that all will go well, it's going to be such an anxious wait until my 1st scan at around 12 weeks. Might pay and get a private one early. Had some brown discharge today, I've read this is quite normal so trying not to worry too much. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, KC6! Welcome and congrats!

Jcliff, those FRERs look great! Don't worry yet!


----------



## skinnysmrs

Hey lovely ladies. Can you add me here please. Am edd 28 sept give or take. Wishing everyone h+h 9 months xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

These are my test over 4 days...Im starting to panic. I never obsess but these arnt changing, and in fact look lighter. The bottom two are from today first and second MU. I had extra and figured I would watch the tests get darker. I have no symptoms yet. Bah, Wish I had a little extra money to get get real tests.
 



Attached Files:







20140128_075807.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GingerPanda

Mommyof2peas, have you expressed concern to your doctor? I would even say you should try a Dollar Tree test or a Walmart First Signal. They're $1/88c each, and very sensitive. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## Kittycat155

Can you call doctor to get a blood draw?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yeah Im going to run to walmart today some time and get some different ones. I really hope these are just crap tests. I have no history of MC, so Im really hoping its the tests


----------



## Kittycat155

First signal is good but mine tended to stay light first week I tested. so 3w3d-4w3d. Also possible you just rising different. Did you test previous pregnancies daily?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yeah I did, This is the only one I knew DPO though


----------



## GingerPanda

I personally like the Dollar Tree ones better, but the FS ones are okay. I think the Dollar Tree ones are better than FRER!


----------



## Kittycat155

Dollar Tree tests tend to be brighter/pink,easy to read, the first signals are so dark and harder to see faints even right as test line appears. At least for me. The FRER had indent few months ago that normaly was not there and I ALWAYS look them over to see what is normal for that test. I almost thought I had + from that.


----------



## sprite30

I just got off the phone with the res nurse and my thyroid is elevated she said they wanted it to be less then 2.5 and it is 3.6 she said anything under 4 is fine in non pregnant women but for pregnant women they want it to be lower. Does anyone else have this problem? It's making me nervous bc she said it puts me at risk for miscarriage if I don't take the meds


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats and welcome KC6 and skinnysmrs :happydance: will you two be finding out the gender? 

First page is updated! Yay we have 20 bumps so far! 
Double check and make sure I have everyone down right. Thanks!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats and welcome all the new people :)

mommyof2peas - I'm not familiar with those tests but I took some cheap ones last week and the positive was barely there but when I took a frer the next afternoon it was really dark so hopefully it's just those tests!! Good luck with the testing later :)

I'm starting to feel really tired during the day. Can't wait till hubbys day off so I can catch up on sleep.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hi! :wave:

I'm Kate, due 7th October. This is my first pregnancy. I'm 4 weeks today :D

I got my BFP on Sunday (26th) at 12dpo on our first cycle of trying, even though I thought we had no chance this month due to timing and illness.

I've been married since August 2010, and been with hubby since December 2003. We're both 32, he's a day older than me. We were WTT for 3 years while we bought a house, sorted out job issues (redundancy, possible merger which has since thankfully fallen through) and got my complicated health issues under control.

I think I've got used to the idea of being pregnant now, but I'm really stressed about what work will say, since I'm partway through a course of training that I will have to pause when I'm 3/4 of the way through so I can go on maternity leave. Going to try and get all the book-work done by the time LO is due, though, so when I go back I'll only have the 6 months of practical work to fill in. Fingers crossed they'll be ok.

Nice to meet everyone :D I hope your babies are all snuggling in tight :cloud9:


----------



## GingerPanda

I noticed an error in the code you added on the first page with the pumpkin. It doesn't have the URL part to make it a link.

If you want to place a code box like this on the front page, it would be much easier for people. :)


Spoiler
[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html"][IMG]https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a452/jmandrews12/Octoberpumpkin4_zps12b3cd01.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Here's the code you would post in order to make the box with all the code. Just copy everything below and replace the code you originally posted. No stars needed! :)

[SPOILER][plain][URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2108249-october-2014-babies.html"][IMG]https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a452/jmandrews12/Octoberpumpkin4_zps12b3cd01.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/plain][/SPOILER]


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome mrs eleflump! What a blessing on the first cycle! 

Gingerpanda- hmm well I had it so that all u have to do is remove the * on beginning and end of the link to have it show in your signature. Is that not working?


----------



## GingerPanda

It just had a [/URL] on the end of it without the first part of the URL tag, so I wasn't sure if you'd wanted it to be a link. The code I gave will make it so that you can click on the pumpkin and it will bring you to this thread. If you're not interested, that's fine. Just thought I'd offer to help. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Oh really! I love that! Yes I'll add that to the front page. Anything I need to do to it to add to my signature?


----------



## skinnysmrs

jmandrews said:


> Congrats and welcome KC6 and skinnysmrs :happydance: will you two be finding out the gender?
> 
> First page is updated! Yay we have 20 bumps so far!
> Double check and make sure I have everyone down right. Thanks!


Thank u xxx 

Yes I think I will find out. I'm an organised freak and don't think I could resist


----------



## GingerPanda

jmandrews said:


> Oh really! I love that! Yes I'll add that to the front page. Anything I need to do to it to add to my signature?

Just go to the first page, open the spoiler, copy all that code, and paste it into your signature. You can just erase your current pumpkin code when you put the new in. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Ok! I did it! :) I took off the spoiler on mine. Tell me if I did it wrong on the front page. Thank you!


----------



## GingerPanda

You did it right in both places. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Woo Hoo! Thanks :)


----------



## Jcliff

UPDATE!! So my Dr called me and told me everything seems fine so far. I had my blood taken yesterday, (i was 4w1D or 4w2D, im not sure when I Od) but my HCG was 267! Which he say is pretty good! My Progesterone was a tad low (11.8) which it was REALLY low with my daughter so he put me on oral progesterone supplements. I go back tomorrow for more BETAS will see if they rise. Hopefully! :shrug:


----------



## GingerPanda

Great news, Jcliff!


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies - I want to join the October fun! I have one DS who is now 2 years old and on Saturday I discovered we are expecting number 2 ( although this is my 4th pregnancy.) My EDD is 3rd October just 6 days before DS 3rd birthday. However DS was 2 weeks early so we might actually have a September baby instead!

Hope everyone is well and had a Happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats, bundlesofjoy! :wave:
> 
> Cramping is totally normal and also totally terrifying. Did they tell you what your chances of twins were?

Thanks gingerpanda no they did not tell me my chances , I will have to wait till the 12th to see.


----------



## kel21

Congrats jcliff! Great number :)


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome and congrats milosmum!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## grich2011

Hello I got my BFF yesterday went and had my levels checked today because I gave birth to my daughter on November 5th so I didn't miss a period before getting pregnant they said I am about 3.5 weeks along. My babies will be 11 months apart I'm so excited and didn't think it would happen so fast since I am breast feeding. I will be getting an early scan in a few weeks due to past miscarriages. Can't wait to start this journey again I'm beyond excited!


----------



## angiepie

I found out 2 days ago at 10DPO (possibly 11, not 100% sure of O this month) that I'm pregnant! If I did O on CD13 like FF says, my EDD is 10/10/14. 

I am 22 and DF is 23 and this BFP is extra special because we were WTT for 3 years and conceived on cycle 1 despite me having PCOS!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay welcome to the group grich2011 and angiepie!!! 

grich2011 your babies are going to be so close I love that. They will have a best friend forever. So happy for you. Do you know your EDD?

angiepie what a blessing on cycle 1. So thrilled it didn't take you long.


----------



## grich2011

I do not know it yet I am hoping to get a scan next week to fin out has anyone had their hcg levels checked before because I had mine taken today and it was 1400 and the doctor said she thinks I'm 3.5 weeks along but that seems high.


----------



## jmandrews

Hmm I've not had my levels checked before so I can't help but that fine I just put you down with ?? :) 

Maybe one of the ladies here can answer your questions.


----------



## kel21

grich2011 said:


> I do not know it yet I am hoping to get a scan next week to fin out has anyone had their hcg levels checked before because I had mine taken today and it was 1400 and the doctor said she thinks I'm 3.5 weeks along but that seems high.

That does sound really high for only 3.5 WKS, I wouldn't be surprised to hear you are farther along than that! Congrats!


----------



## zephyr

How did the doctor work out that you were 3.5 weeks? 
With those numbers you probably are further along :p


----------



## grich2011

She just said based on those numbers that's what she thought I think it was just a guess.


----------



## zebadi

jcliff - thats great news! 
welcome grich2011 and angiepie.!! 

I have my 3rd and last beta today. will update you with results this evening. x


----------



## Yo_Yo

bundlesofjoy said:


> Hi can I join you?
> I think I will be due 28th of Sept but do not have my scan till the 12th feb
> This is my first pregnancy, have been trying since 2010 and this is our first cycle on ivf. Two embryos were put back. So far I have been having a lot of cramping, I spoke to the nurse at the clinic yesterday who said as this was my first pregnancy it was normal as long as no blood. But it is still scary:wacko:
> I am also on progesterone gels that make me always feel wet ( sorry tmi) so I am always worried its AF.

Yay congrats! 

Welcome to the group 

Wow this post is getting so long now, I'm struggling to keep up! 

Welcome any other new mothers to be! 

Hope everyone's ok?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hey, 
Will be interesting to see how many blue/pink bumps we get for October as and when people choose to find out! 

Wonder if it will be more boys or girls? Or even mainly team yellow?


----------



## whigfield

Welcome to the new ladies! :happydance:

I'm struggling to keep up at the moment as I'm really sick, so I might disappear for a couple of days! I'll try to catch back up when I feel a bit better. :)


----------



## GingerPanda

grich2011 said:


> I do not know it yet I am hoping to get a scan next week to fin out has anyone had their hcg levels checked before because I had mine taken today and it was 1400 and the doctor said she thinks I'm 3.5 weeks along but that seems high.

I found out I was pregnant at 3w4d. Had betas drawn that day, and they were at 22. Had betas drawn again at 3w6d, and they'd jumped to 79. These numbers were awesome for gestational age (in fact, my doctor suspects I might be carrying twins). There is no way you're only 3.5 weeks along with a number like 1400. I would say you're probably almost 5 weeks along!

Here's a helpful site for betas: BetaBase.info

Welcome new ladies! :wave:

Feel better, Whigfield!


----------



## zebadi

Kel21 - i would say your further along with those numbers. 
mine were 1113 on Monday and I'm 5+2 today. 

Just had my last beta... doc said my BP was high but these first 3 months are so stressful! 

Awww Whigfield, hope your feeling better real soon hun. x


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi zebadi
Are you getting your beta test done privately or under the nhs? I have not been offered any beta testing


----------



## zebadi

Hi Bundles. I am having mine done under the NHS. 
My first beta was taken only to determine how far along I am as I havent had a period since October last year but my GP decided to do another 2 beta's 48hrs apart. 

I dont think we are offered this as I was not offered it with my last pregnancy which sadly ended in MC. you could always request it though.


----------



## zebadi

How is everyone feeling today? 

I feel exhausted and its only 13:33!!! I'm experiancing some sort of stabbing/ pinching pain in near my right ovary... anyone else having or had this before?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im sick as a dog, pretty sure its the flu. I have a apt today to go and get something to help. Ive had a fever that I cant seem to get down, been sitting at 100+ for 16 hours. I'm a bit scared because Dr.Google said a fever is super scary in the first few weeks.


----------



## zebadi

mommy - im sorry your not feeling too well. Google is the worst thing to go by and will make you feel even worse! too many people telling you different things. 
let us know what the docs say. hope you get well soon hun. x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thanks! Me too, This sucks a lot. I would trade this for MS any day LOL


----------



## grich2011

That's great to know makes me very excited!


----------



## kel21

zebadi said:


> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I feel exhausted and its only 13:33!!! I'm experiancing some sort of stabbing/ pinching pain in near my right ovary... anyone else having or had this before?

I had that and on the same side a few days ago. When I checked with dr. Google the majority said that that pain is most likely the side you o'd on and that it is the corpus leuteum.

Not sure what is up with me today. I have felt so sure this was going to stick since the beginning, even though I've also been nervous. And today I woke up feeling like it's not. I don't like ths feeling :(


----------



## GingerPanda

kel21 said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I feel exhausted and its only 13:33!!! I'm experiancing some sort of stabbing/ pinching pain in near my right ovary... anyone else having or had this before?
> 
> I had that and on the same side a few days ago. When I checked with dr. Google the majority said that that pain is most likely the side you o'd on and that it is the corpus leuteum.Click to expand...

Oh snap, I've been having that pain in both ovaries! 





kel21 said:


> Not sure what is up with me today. I have felt so sure this was going to stick since the beginning, even though I've also been nervous. And today I woke up feeling like it's not. I don't like ths feeling :(

I think that feeling is normal. Take a deep breath and repeat the mantra: "Today, I am pregnant." Our appointments and scans will come and go, and what will be will be. We make ourselves so sick worrying about whether or not it's going to stick this time that we forget to stop and just enjoy the fact that we are pregnant *right now*. So whenever I start to feel nervous that I'm going to have another MMC, I just tell myself, "Today, I am pregnant."


For those of you who like POAS science, I dismantled my CB Digis with conception indicators to have a peek at the strips that measure the hCG. I think pretty soon I should be able to get a 3+!
 



Attached Files:







conceptionindicators.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Yo_Yo

GingerPanda said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I feel exhausted and its only 13:33!!! I'm experiancing some sort of stabbing/ pinching pain in near my right ovary... anyone else having or had this before?
> 
> I had that and on the same side a few days ago. When I checked with dr. Google the majority said that that pain is most likely the side you o'd on and that it is the corpus leuteum.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap, I've been having that pain in both ovaries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what is up with me today. I have felt so sure this was going to stick since the beginning, even though I've also been nervous. And today I woke up feeling like it's not. I don't like ths feeling :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think that feeling is normal. Take a deep breath and repeat the mantra: "Today, I am pregnant." Our appointments and scans will come and go, and what will be will be. We make ourselves so sick worrying about whether or not it's going to stick this time that we forget to stop and just enjoy the fact that we are pregnant *right now*. So whenever I start to feel nervous that I'm going to have another MMC, I just tell myself, "Today, I am pregnant."
> 
> 
> For those of you who like POAS science, I dismantled my CB Digis with conception indicators to have a peek at the strips that measure the hCG. I think pretty soon I should be able to get a 3+!Click to expand...


Ohhh so that's what they look like underneath?! Cool!

Mommy-don't trust dr google, it will scare you. Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## mommyof2peas

oh yeah I know :) Thats why Im going in. I am hoping for something to help with the pain and a antibotic to help things along. there is nothing I can do at this point but relax and hope everything turns out ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I hope you feel better soon. Being sick is no fun :(

Today I'm not feeling much of any symptoms. Tomorrow is my Dr. Appt. I can't wait!


----------



## Jcliff

I refuse to let the clearblue indicator get the best of me!!! my FRER is just as dark as control, and my wondfo as well, I am 4w3D today, and had my blood drawn at 4w1D, im determined to see the 2-3! Ill buy some more today!!! :)


----------



## Jcliff

Forgot to mention my beta was 268 on monday, and it still said 1-2 at 4w1D. we shall see!


----------



## zebadi

jcliff - when do you get your beta results back?


----------



## StarBrites

Cue morning sickness! Can't eat anything and I'm starving which makes me more nauseous :(


----------



## Jcliff

I have to go today for my second set, should be tomorrow. I went at 4w1D and they were 268. I am 4w3D today, so hopefully they rise. (I could be earlier, im not sure when I Od, but this was NOT planned at all and my husband and I only BD once the past few weeks!)


----------



## GingerPanda

Make sure you use FMU on the CB tests!


----------



## Jcliff

I will do it tomorrow :) Ill be 4w4d so it should be changing by then! I will get my blood work back tomorrow...lets hope its over 500! Im still in shock about this pregnancy. I havent allowed myself to accept it until my first US (Feb 14), and hopefully well see a heartbeat. I had two early losses before my sweet daughter so im very skeptical!! Luckily, its easier this time around because my daughter keeps me busy :)


----------



## GingerPanda

My scan is on the 14th too! :)


----------



## zebadi

I'm sorry about your losses. I had an EMC in Jan last year so I wont let myself get excited until I've had my 12week scan. 
I havent booked an appointment with the midwife yet, I'm going to wait till i get my results back today and then book myself in. When i spoke to my GP yesterday, the earliest available date with the midwife isnt until 20th Feb!!! such a long way away!


----------



## grich2011

I am going to get levels checked again tomorrow and then they are going to book me for an early scan I can't wait. When is everyone going to announce it? I think I'm going to tell my family April first they will think it's an April fools joke lol


----------



## StarBrites

We haven't announced it publicly but we've told our parents, siblings, and a few friends! We are waiting until further along, probably after the first ultrasound to go public :) good luck at your appt! I have one tomorrow too for my levels


----------



## grich2011

Good luck I always go early in the am that way they call me back by the afternoon so I don't have to wait over night.


----------



## zebadi

wow! grich! i dont think i could wait that long... i wthink i will announce it as soon as I have had my 12week scan. x


----------



## GingerPanda

We'll announce to friends and family after 12 weeks. :)


----------



## grich2011

Last year we told our family on Mother's Day and I was 14 weeks along so this will almost be the same amount as last time :)


----------



## jmandrews

Wow so I just had a wave of nausea. I feel like his is early for it. :(

We will tell everyone as soon as we have our US. We have told our parents my twin sis and a few friends. I plan on telling my other siblings next weekend when I see them. I won't be able to keep it secret because I show so early. I started showing at like 11 weeks with DD so I can't imagine how soon I will this time.


----------



## skinnysmrs

Hey ladies

So I had my scan this morning and it was reading 6+1 although im convinced im 5+3 with my own calculations.

Had an internal scan which was not half as bad or uncomfortable as I thought it would be.

Saw my little bean and yolk sac. Heartbeat should come in the next week or so, so they have me back in again in 2 weeks.

Nausea seems to have me all day, yesterday was so bad. I had to go bed at 6pm :( today I wasn't as bad all day but now again I am feeling so rotten and seem to really loathe the thought or smell of meat!!!!!!!!


----------



## whigfield

Okay.. Feeling better today, and been stalking through the posts. Man this thread moves fast! :haha:

Welcome bundlesofjoy (congrats on the IVF success!!), OneLove526, skinnymrs, Mrs Eleflump, milosmum, grich2011 & angiepie! :happydance: (omg so many new BFPs! Eeee!)

Congrats on your scan skinnymrs - that's so exciting!

I go for my scan at 6+5, which is Feb 7th. A little nervous, hoping to see a heartbeat then, but know we may not see one. Can only hope!

Now this cold is starting to clear off my symptoms are too - byebye sore boobs! :wave: :haha: No spotting at all lately so I'm super happy about that.. And since I'm staying with my mom for the week, I haven't managed to take anymore HPTs, so hopefully the lines will still be super strong if I take one again. :dohh: I hate worrying!


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Thanks zebadi I am not sure if I will ask I might just wait till the scan on the 12th then. 

I have been super tired today I had to leave work at 12 to go home for a nap! And then woke up feel nausea and have been heaving for the last couple of hours. 
I have told my parent and my brother and dh has told his parents. I don't think I will tell anyone else till the 3 months scan.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm really not sure when to tell family...they'll be mega-excited, which is nice, but they can also get a little...overexcited! It can be overwhelming, and I need to try and stay as calm as possible!

We're just enjoying having our little secret in these early weeks. We'll probably spill the beans in a few weeks, maybe 6-7 weeks, depending on how things go. I kinda want to wait til 12 weeks, after I've at least seen a heartbeat, but my mum'll never forgive me if I wait that long.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey girls, so back from the dr. Sinus and double ear infection and a cold. So I have antibiotics and confirmed my pregnancy. Thanks for listening to me whine :)


----------



## skinnysmrs

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey girls, so back from the dr. Sinus and double ear infection and a cold. So I have antibiotics and confirmed my pregnancy. Thanks for listening to me whine :)

You poor thing. Try and rest up xxx 

Thanks whigfield. Try not to worry. I was giving myself a headache from the constant worry. Still wont rest til I hear the heartbeat.

But we are preggers n lets just go with it


----------



## kel21

Well I just got my 2nd beta back...978.80 !! That is a doubling time of 45.8 hours :) so excited, looks like I finally have my sticky rainbow!


----------



## KC6

Hey! Haven't been on in a day or so and feel like I've missed so much. We are team yellow, we both really want a surprise. I've told my sis in law as I'm to be her bridesmaid in August, she had already bought the dress, so I had to tell her so she could take it back and not waste money! Plan on telling the rest of the family on mothers day when I should be 13 weeks, that's if my mum hasn't sussed it by then! Might have to tell my running buddy sooner though, we have been marathon training together, which I'm obviously not doing any more, but I'm avoiding long runs with her and I think she'll know somethings not quite right.


----------



## skinnysmrs

kel21 said:


> Well I just got my 2nd beta back...978.80 !! That is a doubling time of 45.8 hours :) so excited, looks like I finally have my sticky rainbow!

Congrats kel x


----------



## jmandrews

Yay such wonderful new skinny

Mommyof2peas :( that is a horrible combination. Hope the meds kick in quick and you can rest. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.

I really love how chatty everyone is. 

KC6 when is mother'a day for you? 

I need to eat but I'm really hating the thought of food right now. I'm so hungry though. 
Everyone keeps mentioning twins to me. They think it's so early for me to be feeling so crappy and to feel my uterus so much. What do u wall think. I think it's just cuz it's my second so I notice it and maybe I have more hormones this time.


----------



## whigfield

Some pink spotting. My nerves are shot. :cry:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hubbies gone away to London on business for two nights. I feel so lonely. Miss him :-(

Sat here feeling sad! Silly hormones! :-(


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> Some pink spotting. My nerves are shot. :cry:

:hugs: thinking of you lovely.

Sending positive vibes. Sure all will be ok.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi can I join? :) By LMP I'm due 30th September ... but I didn't get a positive until 7 days late so, I'm guessing my due date will be around the 6th October :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Hi can I join? :) By LMP I'm due 30th September ... but I didn't get a positive until 7 days late so, I'm guessing my due date will be around the 6th October :)

Welcome :flower:

Congrats! 

Quite a few October babies now! :happydance:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Ladies well I got my BFP today......hoping it gets darker but would like to join you all

EDD at the moment is 11th October 2014 

Congratulations ladies x


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyof2peas said:


> Hey girls, so back from the dr. Sinus and double ear infection and a cold. So I have antibiotics and confirmed my pregnancy. Thanks for listening to me whine :)

Glad you figured out the problem. You poor thing. I have suffered with ear infections, and they are not nice. Must be awful with it in both ears and sinuses. 

Put your feet up and look after yourself honey :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Hi Ladies well I got my BFP today......hoping it gets darker but would like to join you all
> 
> EDD at the moment is 11th October 2014
> 
> Congratulations ladies x

 Welcome! :flower:

Congratulations


----------



## CharlieKeys

ear infections and sinus infections are horrible!!! Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

This is my furbaby, rose. She's so chilled out with my girls. Very protective over them too. 

She adores kids, so hopefully she won't mind a new addition lol

Ps it was my 8 year old who took this pic! Don't think she likes the hat !


----------



## zephyr

Jmandrews - it could be just cos its your second or it could be twins :p I knew I was having twins from dreams and a gut feeling I had but then that may of been me hoping for it because we got pregnant right after a loss and I was feeling pretty terrible about it all.
I had morning sickness right away then it vanished for 1 or 2 weeks (not normal for my pregnancies) then came back in full force till week 34 where I was medicated for it.
I also noticed round week 5 that I was so bloated I couldnt do my pants up (never happened in my single pregnancies)
I also had terrible cramps from what i assume was implantation till after my scan at 6.5 weeks. 
my betas were not high or anything so there was no reason to suspect multiples (betas arent a good indicator or multiple anyways)
Do you feel like its twins?

Im a bit nervous about twins again. I dont think I am but since I already have frats the odds are pretty freaky in the twin groups 1 in 12 is quoted alot hehe
twins are amazing but more than 1 set would be very hard.


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah I also forgot to mention the hunger. Right from the start I was so hungry and I got really protective over my food. I think I was about 5 weeks I growled at dh when he tried eating my food (yes an actual growl) and then realised how rediculous I must of sounded. the hunger was a real deep hollow hunger that nothing could satisfy. I never got that with my singles either, I mean I felt hungry with them but this was something entirely different.


----------



## GingerPanda

Lol, my doctor thinks I might be having twins because of the 100mg of Clomid, painful ovulation that felt like it was coming from both sides, and my hCG almost quadrupled in less than 48 hours. I'm also having what feels like corpus luteum pains on both ovaries.


----------



## zephyr

honestly I wouldn't be surprised if you were hehe how exciting!! I bet you can't wait till your first scan. 
We saw both heartbeats with one measuring 6.5 and the other 6 3 :) when do you go for your scan?


----------



## Yo_Yo

GingerPanda said:


> Lol, my doctor thinks I might be having twins because of the 100mg of Clomid, painful ovulation that felt like it was coming from both sides, and my hCG almost quadrupled in less than 48 hours. I'm also having what feels like corpus luteum pains on both ovaries.

Twins?! 

Ohhh how exciting! Guess you'll find out at the scan


----------



## zephyr

Nevermind just saw your ticker! :p


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep! Nervous (we found out about our MMC at our first ultrasound last pregnancy), but excited! Can't wait!


----------



## Kittycat155

My dogs are acting different. Last night and today. Snuggling next to my chest, cuddling head on my arm. Both cuddle but normally by legs, very unusual for them to snuggle hours on end like they did. They did this last time when I was about 5 weeks to so thinking something to do with baby HB maybe? Odd JUST started.

I am getting NOTHING done as I wake/eat and crash out a few hours an wake very sick to stomach. Was heaving in bathroom and cat just came to watch head tilted.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Charliekeys and HGsurvivor! :happydance:

Laying down a lot, spotting hopefully dying off.


----------



## jmandrews

zephyr said:


> Oh yeah I also forgot to mention the hunger. Right from the start I was so hungry and I got really protective over my food. I think I was about 5 weeks I growled at dh when he tried eating my food (yes an actual growl) and then realised how rediculous I must of sounded. the hunger was a real deep hollow hunger that nothing could satisfy. I never got that with my singles either, I mean I felt hungry with them but this was something entirely different.

Haha you are freaking me out! You pretty much described how I feel and have felt since I found out. I haven't had any dreams and not sure if my feelings are because of what people say. Look at my pregnancy journal. There is a pic before bloat and with bloat. I'm not really hoping for twins is rather it just be one but if i do then I would be happy and make it work even though it would be very very hard especially since DD will only be 2 and I have no family close by. Tomorrow I'm going to mention it.


----------



## jmandrews

I'm not sure when my first scan is but my appt is tomorrow.


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats and welcome CharlieKeys and HGsurvivor05!!! Yay for more October babies!


----------



## sprite30

Wow jmandrews you are bloated. And I thought I was, you def are


----------



## kittylady

I'm really hungry most of the time and gassy :blush: but no sickness as of yet, you gals are lucky, my first appointment is 19/02 (or the 02/19 for Americans) and my scan wont be until the end of March.:shrug: So bored already, this pregnancy is going to be so long :dohh:


----------



## skinnysmrs

whigfield said:


> Some pink spotting. My nerves are shot. :cry:

You ok Whigfield. If it is worrying u I would say pop a call in to your doc? xx


----------



## skinnysmrs

kittylady said:


> I'm really hungry most of the time and gassy :blush: but no sickness as of yet, you gals are lucky, my first appointment is 19/02 (or the 02/19 for Americans) and my scan wont be until the end of March.:shrug: So bored already, this pregnancy is going to be so long :dohh:

I know right, we in for the long haul. Luckily we all here to keep eachother company :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

guess what? yay! 4weeks3days! Will get my BETA results tomorrow. Lets hope they have doubled! :)
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## zephyr

Jmandrews - wow that is some bloat!! Good luck with your appointment. 

Im still not really feeling much. I keep having awful dreams Bits of nausea here and there, tired and heaps of cramping still and a bit hungry but morning sickness hasnt set in yet.


----------



## whigfield

I think if I have anymore spotting I will call into my docs on Monday. For now, I have threatened my body to stop worrying me! :haha:


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry whigfield. I really hope it eases up so you can relax.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks. :hugs: Me too!


----------



## StarBrites

Thinking of you whigfield and hoping for the best!!

I've had nausea off and on all day. It's pretty sucky. Only thing I've craved all day is chili from Wendy's.. :wacko: Not the healthiest but when DB brings it home and I can actually eat it without wanting to throw up, that will be my goal completed for the day! Freeze pops just aren't cutting it, lol.


----------



## zephyr

I got hit with full on sickness today :( feel so gross and shakey. Sucked on a lemon and I feel a bit better but don't feel like eating anything except fruit.


----------



## GingerPanda

I am weirdly jealous of your morning sickness!


----------



## zephyr

Hehe you'll get some soon!! :p id love to just skip the first tri the sickness isn't much fun. Todays was manageable but came out of nowhere. I spent an hour with my nana in law picking berries and getting watermelon and shopping for fruit and veggies. It was fun and the watermelon was just what I felt like and she didn't suspect a thing! Thank goodness.


----------



## jmandrews

Zephyr I'd love to have your weather right now! That sounds like fun and fruit sounds so yummy! 

Yes very bloated. I was able to eat dinner tonight but I still be nauseas. DH just had a bunch of m&ms and he is breathing on me. Ugh I can't handle it. 

I'll let you all know how my dr appt goes in the morning. 

Sorry if I'm not able to make any updates until the afternoon.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thank you ladies for the concern. I've been laid up in bed all day and having to take Tylenol every 4 hours to help with pain and fever. Now the cough has set in and my sternum is on fire. Not sure what happened there. I am hoping the antibotics help soon!

Thanks for listening to me whine! You all are the best :)


I must have missed the bloat picture :( LOL I haven't gotten any yet, or any MS yet. Kinda off putting, but I know it will all be here soon enough. 

I will be writing a blog post to announce my pregnancy. I get a lot of grief because of my large family, so I have a article planned to put any nay sayers in their place :)


----------



## Kittycat155

Interesting 2 hours.

Hunger,craving burgerking,got BK. Ate indigestion on last bite 4 tums felt great and boom its not staying down...Had to laugh as getting sick cause just spent how much on a meal and nope no go. Husband has been good about getting different items. Though a bit annoyed as one day one thing next another and none really seems to stay down that well.


----------



## whigfield

@GP I know what you mean about being jealous! :haha: I keep wondering if I will get hit with morning sickness if I make it to 6 weeks. I didn't really get any last pregnancy, but started feeling a bit nauseous at around 9 weeks. 

No bleeding so far today. :happydance: It's only 10am though BUT I will live in hope!


----------



## skinnysmrs

whigfield said:


> @GP I know what you mean about being jealous! :haha: I keep wondering if I will get hit with morning sickness if I make it to 6 weeks. I didn't really get any last pregnancy, but started feeling a bit nauseous at around 9 weeks.
> 
> No bleeding so far today. :happydance: It's only 10am though BUT I will live in hope!

Thats great Whigfield, :thumbup: 

I don't know whether I am coming or going today, do not know what to do with myself. :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

I have a morning rant. I was sound asleep until a smoke detector went out in my DD's room. The batteries were dying so it kept making a very loud chirping sound at 6am! DH got up and replaced the batteries but it woke up DD. Luckily she settled back down and went to sleep. Except I can't get back to sleep especially since I need to get up soon to get ready for my Dr. Appt. im def going to need a nap today. :(
Now I am starving. Lol I'm a mess.

Ps I'm 5 weeks today! Woo Hoo!
Hope everyone has a great day!!!

That's great whigfield!!! :)


----------



## whigfield

Congrats on 5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> @GP I know what you mean about being jealous! :haha: I keep wondering if I will get hit with morning sickness if I make it to 6 weeks. I didn't really get any last pregnancy, but started feeling a bit nauseous at around 9 weeks.
> 
> No bleeding so far today. :happydance: It's only 10am though BUT I will live in hope!

Ah that's great news :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Jmandrews, happy 5 weeks to us! The passed three days, if I get disturbed I can't go back to sleep either. :(

Whigfield, I hope that nasty bleeding stays away!

Mo2P, I hope you feel better soon!

Kittycat, that's a bummer about craving something then throwing it up!



AFM, 5 weeks today! I'm finally no longer a frickin' sesame seed! :haha:

But I woke up with a sore throat. My sinuses were draining down my throat all night I guess. I'll have to figure out what's safe to take.

Does anybody feel guilty for sleeping on their back or right side at this stage? I mean, I figure nothing's big enough at this point to do any damage. And when I was pregnant before, my midwife actually told me it was safe to lay on my right side throughout the pregnancy, but not on my back.


----------



## kel21

Congrats GingerPanda and jmandrews on 5 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Spoke to my midwife today. She seems nice.

Got my first appointment 6th feb 

Thinking of a home birth due to fast labours-anyone else considering a home birth?


----------



## GingerPanda

I wish I could have a home birth, but it's illegal for midwives to attend them here. And I'm not comfortable being unattended.


----------



## Yo_Yo

GingerPanda said:


> I wish I could have a home birth, but it's illegal for midwives to attend them here. And I'm not comfortable being unattended.

Wow. Didn't know they were illegal in some places! 

They aren't allowed if your classed as a risky pregnancy though.

You get two midwifes with you throughout your birth/labour, so it's not unattended....can't imagine doing it alone, how scary.

I definitely want a water birth too


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep, for a midwife to perform a home birth in the state of Kentucky, she has to have a special permit. But they stopped issuing those permits in the 70's. :(

It's really hard to find midwives here at all. I go to a doctor's office across the state line in Ohio, as it's the closes office that has them. I'm not using them now, because I don't trust them after my loss. So I have an OB now anyway! But he will let me birth in the birthing center unit of the hospital, rather than the regular L&D unit. I can use the water tub for pain management, but I can't give birth in it.


----------



## Yo_Yo

I had my last in a birth centre-was a really positive experience. Doesn't feel clinical like a hospital l&d ward. 

I would have another, but it's a bit far away-don't fancy giving birth on the way.

So sorry for your loss lovely. :hugs:

Sounds like your in better care now


----------



## bundlesofjoy

I would like a home birth, it seems so much more relaxing, well as relaxing as childbirth can be! Haha
And as you said yo yo you get two midwives, who will stay with you thought the labour. In the hospital this is not guaranteed you might just have one midwife and they can come and go depending on their shift. 
I don't think it's allowed with twins though so might have to have a hospital birth


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda said:


> Yep, for a midwife to perform a home birth in the state of Kentucky, she has to have a special permit. But they stopped issuing those permits in the 70's. :(
> 
> It's really hard to find midwives here at all. I go to a doctor's office across the state line in Ohio, as it's the closes office that has them. I'm not using them now, because I don't trust them after my loss. So I have an OB now anyway! But he will let me birth in the birthing center unit of the hospital, rather than the regular L&D unit. I can use the water tub for pain management, but I can't give birth in it.

Yay happy 5 weeks to you too! 

I had no idea it was illegal in KY! I live 15 min north of Louisville in Indiana :) we aren't far from each other. 
I really like my birth experience at my hospital in Indianapolis. It didn't feel like I was in a hospital at all. It was very nice it felt like a hotel. I was induced with DD and everything went very smooth and pretty quick. I had an epidural so I felt great. Smiling and laughing the whole time. I'm hoping for the same this time. 
I will let you all know how my appt goes. I am leaving here soon.


----------



## GingerPanda

I used to drive though a piece of Indiana on my way to work in Cincinnati. :haha: Indianapolis is really nice. I spent two days walking around the Monument Circle area doing photography, and have lots of great pictures. :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

bundlesofjoy said:


> I would like a home birth, it seems so much more relaxing, well as relaxing as childbirth can be! Haha
> And as you said yo yo you get two midwives, who will stay with you thought the labour. In the hospital this is not guaranteed you might just have one midwife and they can come and go depending on their shift.
> I don't think it's allowed with twins though so might have to have a hospital birth

Aww your having twins? How lovely! 

Double congrats!


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda said:


> I used to drive though a piece of Indiana on my way to work in Cincinnati. :haha: Indianapolis is really nice. I spent two days walking around the Monument Circle area doing photography, and have lots of great pictures. :)

I love Indianapolis. I miss it. We moved to southern Indiana in August. DH works in Louisville. I do really like it down here though.

Do you do photography? Is a business or hobby? I am working on starting my photography business. :) I love it.


----------



## GingerPanda

As a hobby. I'd love to get into the business, but I don't have the experience. I just have a low end DSLR (Canon Rebel T3/1100D) and a couple of lenses. But I'm good at Photoshop! :haha:


----------



## grich2011

Hey I live in michigan not too far! :)


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm due on october 4th.. had a very worrying time as just before i got pregnant i kept having a pain in my side my hcg on 27th was 113 & on the 30th it was 384 so i can relax a little now until saturday when i'm tested again haha x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Morning ladies! Anyone else still POAS? I cant seem to stop, although I only have one test left so I guess I will have too lol

you ladies wanting or doing a home birth are so much braver then me! To be honest I kinda look forward to the hospital. We have private rooms here. I love that I have the epidural. I also love the day or two where my meals are made for me and its just bub and be bonding before heading home to all the kaos.


----------



## sprite30

dh was looking forward to visiting a few hospital/birthing centers here but i was refered to a maternal fetal specialist due to my small/narrow cervix and he has already warned us that a c-section might be better if we plan to have more children but only time will tell. he only has permissions at one hospital so we would be stuck with them. it would have probably been our choice anyway but its kind of bittersweet that we wont be able to do the research. yah well


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyof2peas said:


> Morning ladies! Anyone else still POAS? I cant seem to stop, although I only have one test left so I guess I will have too lol
> 
> you ladies wanting or doing a home birth are so much braver then me! To be honest I kinda look forward to the hospital. We have private rooms here. I love that I have the epidural. I also love the day or two where my meals are made for me and its just bub and be bonding before heading home to all the kaos.

Yes, poas this morning actually-was as dark as they go, so that's good.

When you using your last one? 

I would like a hospital birth in a birth entire, I just don't think I'd get there in time! It's lovely getting your food made for you, it was like a hotel lol.

Never had an epidural-glad you know what works for you-that makes all the difference in labour.


----------



## GingerPanda

I want to do gas and air if just water doesn't help, but I don't know if they do that here.


----------



## zebadi

Hi ladies..

So I got my beta results back... 
27th Jan 324
29th Jan 1113
30th Jan 2228

What do u guys think?
I had a little more pinkish discharge today... Hoping its the raw womb like my Tyne said. Still no morning sickness, boobs as sore as anything!

Last beta 2moro nd an ultrasound. I'm so nervous.


----------



## zebadi

Welcome all new mummy's 2be xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I took one this morning, this is what it looks like today. Slow to progress, but they are progressing :)
 



Attached Files:







20140130_075603.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommyof2peas

GingerPanda said:


> I want to do gas and air if just water doesn't help, but I don't know if they do that here.

Wish we had that here!


----------



## sprite30

progression looks great mommyof2

betas sound wonderful, zebadi

what is gas and air? oh geez i had to google that. ive never heard of it.


----------



## whigfield

@mommyof2peas Yay for progression! They're coloring up pretty nicely! I found ICs always took a LOT longer to get decent lines.

Welcome staceymxxx! 

@Zebadi Those numbers sound GREAT! Super excited for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will be fine.:hugs:

@YoYo I LOVE the idea of a home birth but as this would be our first baby I don't even know if we'd be allowed...? Also, I have no idea how I'll cope in labour.. So I want the option of pain relief if I need it. :haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

zebadi said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> So I got my beta results back...
> 27th Jan 324
> 29th Jan 1113
> 30th Jan 2228
> 
> What do u guys think?
> I had a little more pinkish discharge today... Hoping its the raw womb like my Tyne said. Still no morning sickness, boobs as sore as anything!
> 
> Last beta 2moro nd an ultrasound. I'm so nervous.

I think they are really good! i can't wait to hit 1000 so i get a scan x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Anyone getting round ligament pain? I read that you can only get them in the 2nd tri, but thats crap! lol


----------



## zephyr

Mommyof2peas Yeah ive had some of that pain already. Im getting all sorts of weird pains.

I'm not sure if I'm doing a home birth or not All my labours never went as planned.
my second I almost had at home and was too late for drugs as I had her just after walking in the door.
my third I wanted a water birth but I couldnt because my water broke and labour wouldnt start so I had an induction and my nasty midwife refused me pain meds :(
The twins I wanted a home water birth but once we knew it was twins we realised that wouldnt happen and again I had to be induced at 38 weeks.
soooo im a bit funny about making plans with this one. As much as I want a home water birth I think I may just go to the hospital as it saves getting my hopes up again! Also im not sure how the babies will react to mummy being in pain as they are still too young to understand.

I slept terribly last night!! Im so tired.


----------



## grich2011

mommyof2peas said:


> I took one this morning, this is what it looks like today. Slow to progress, but they are progressing :)


What kind of tests are those? Mine look the same they are internet cheapies and seem like they haven't been any darker but my hcg was 1400 so I know that's not the case.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Not sure, just internet cheapies. They are crap. I had a walmart test and a digi give me better lines then these test did. I just love to watch the tests get darker and these just suck for that.


----------



## Hairsky

Due Oct 5th... This is our first pregnancy and we are super excited but I'm really scared as well. It's so early in the game, that I just want everything to go off without a hitch. I'm being optimistic and my DH is just the best. He's taken over everything from cleaning, cooking, and just about everything that needs to be done. I have been experiencing super sore breasts and just started noticing them change colors. I'm also experiencing some mild cramps, but no bleeding thank goodness. Anybody else experiencing mild/slight headaches throughout the day? I can't seem to shake them because there is no way any medication is entering this body. Have only slight nausea after I eat, but I hear that doesn't increase until the 2nd and 3rd month. Honestly, I slightly want all of the pregnancy signs just so I can feel the pregnancy is going according to plan, especially since I'm not seeing my doctor until 2/20!!! I hate the waiting game. :wacko: Congratulations to everyone else here! DH and I have been trying for a little over a year now, so we are pretty ecstatic.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi ladies .. how are we all feeling today? 

I hate night times as this is when my cramps really step up a notch - feels like labour all over again :( and today the exhaustion has kicked in ... not very helpful with 3 toddlers :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hairsky said:


> Due Oct 5th... This is our first pregnancy and we are super excited but I'm really scared as well. It's so early in the game, that I just want everything to go off without a hitch. I'm being optimistic and my DH is just the best. He's taken over everything from cleaning, cooking, and just about everything that needs to be done. I have been experiencing super sore breasts and just started noticing them change colors. I'm also experiencing some mild cramps, but no bleeding thank goodness. Anybody else experiencing mild/slight headaches throughout the day? I can't seem to shake them because there is no way any medication is entering this body. Have only slight nausea after I eat, but I hear that doesn't increase until the 2nd and 3rd month. Honestly, I slightly want all of the pregnancy signs just so I can feel the pregnancy is going according to plan, especially since I'm not seeing my doctor until 2/20!!! I hate the waiting game. :wacko: Congratulations to everyone else here! DH and I have been trying for a little over a year now, so we are pretty ecstatic.

Welcome!


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome and congrats staceymxxx and hairsky!!! Yay for more October babies :)

So I had my dr appt a little bit ago. They didnt do much. Just met with the nurse practitioner . She asked a bunch of questions and answered ours. They took blood and did a urine test. Not sure if I'll hear anything from that or not. The NP calculated my due date to be oct 1st but she just used one of those hand charts. I'm sticking with the 2nd since that's what my ticker and the internet says it is. 
I go back March 11th at 10 weeks+ 5 for my US. I can't wait seems forever away. I just want to see my little bean so I know everything is ok.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I know the feeling! My first apt isn't until the 27th of feb. But Ill be 8 weeks. the doc has mini US in the office so Ill be able to at least see bub and get a HB.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw yay I can't wait to hear about it! Hopefully time flies! 

I have horrible round ligament pain. Especially if I cough sneeze or move too quick. 
I notice that my cramping is worse if I haven't had a lot to drink. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## kel21

Cramps cramps and more cramps! Holy cow. They have been bad today. Some days I just get the slight every once in awhile cramps, and days like today are more often then not.


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Not sure will know for definite on the 12th but two embryos were put back


----------



## HGsurvivor05

so glad I am not the only one with cramps, I can not remember these with DD. Although yesterday felt light headed and dizzy today just cramps, pinches and plenty EWCM! It is such a strange feeling as I had no symptoms what so ever up until couple of days ago and they weren't real tell tale signs of pregnancy.

So is everyone feeling ok??


----------



## zephyr

I'm feeling alright today. No nausea. Cramps still though and tired. 
Still havnt got round to phoning a midwife :p not sure when to do it tbh, quite happy to wait a bit first so im not counting down a long wait for an appointment. Might start phoning round end of next week.


----------



## Hairsky

I was scared about cramps the first time because they felt a lot like menstrual cramps. I'm feeling a bit better now having them knowing others are experiencing it too and that it is completely normal. I feel I am questioning everything, because this is my first.


----------



## Hairsky

mommyof2peas said:


> I know the feeling! My first apt isn't until the 27th of feb. But Ill be 8 weeks. the doc has mini US in the office so Ill be able to at least see bub and get a HB.

My first appointment is Feb 20th, and I should be around the 8 week mark. I'm hoping I'm able to see something as well. I do not like this waiting game and as much as I'm trying to enjoy every minute of it because I've been told time will fly. I just wish at this time, time would fly so I can stop being a nervous wreck and I can finally get myself into a routine and stop worrying about everything.

Good luck!


----------



## kel21

Just got my first ultrasound appt! February 14th. Can't think of a better valentines day present!


----------



## grich2011

It's so frustrating I called my docs office to find out my hcg numbers and they said that they couldn't find them and would call me in the morning, the reason I go early is so I don't have to wait all night :(


----------



## kel21

So sorry grich! That is so frustrating


----------



## StarBrites

Sorry grich :(

I went in today for my HCG levels too. I won't get them back until tomorrow. I've had some bouts of MS today. I have not been sleeping well at all. It's been quite frustrating! I got the okay to take some benadryl to help me fall asleep but I'm trying not to take anything unless I absolutely need to, so I haven't taken any since the first week I found out I was pregnant. As for sleeping positions, I just sleep in whatever position is comfortable, which is about all of them throughout the night. The things we go through for our little ones :) We are pretty much super heroes, I think!


----------



## zephyr

Is anyone else getting lower backache? Ive had this off and on over the past week and I dont recall getting it with previous pregnancies and I dont remember if I had it with my mc.
I dont know if its a bad sign or if im over doing it or if its normal. I am really busy during the day chasing toddlers and keeping house but I never suffered from lower backache prior to getting pregnant so I dont know.


----------



## jmandrews

zephyr said:


> Is anyone else getting lower backache? Ive had this off and on over the past week and I dont recall getting it with previous pregnancies and I dont remember if I had it with my mc.
> I dont know if its a bad sign or if im over doing it or if its normal. I am really busy during the day chasing toddlers and keeping house but I never suffered from lower backache prior to getting pregnant so I dont know.

Yes me too!!! I don't remember it this early with DD. I think it's from being active and chasing toddlers. It is horrible though :(
My sciatic nerve and round ligaments have been super sore today. 
I feel so whiny today haha


----------



## zephyr

Aww that makes me feel a bit better that its not just me! Some days its fine but others its a pain. I suppose it probably is cos we are busy but new pains always freak me out :p im having a sit down and rest before dh goes to work then its all on haha.


----------



## jmandrews

I know I don't think our minds will be put at ease until we see out little babes. I just think it's a good sign to be feeling something.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay 5 weeks today .....only another 35 to go! :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Anyone else no symptoms? 

Keep reading about everyone's symptoms and feeling left out lol. 
I want some!


----------



## Jcliff

Yo_Yo said:


> Anyone else no symptoms?
> 
> Keep reading about everyone's symptoms and feeling left out lol.
> I want some!

I have none but extreme fatigue! I'm in bed asleep by 9. Ugh


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else no symptoms?
> 
> Keep reading about everyone's symptoms and feeling left out lol.
> I want some!
> 
> I have none but extreme fatigue! I'm in bed asleep by 9. UghClick to expand...

Hope you by some energy soon. It's annoying being tired :flower:

I went to bed at 9pm last night, but was wide awake at 3am :dohh:


----------



## sprite30

Yo_Yo said:


> Yay 5 weeks today .....only another 35 to go! :haha:

Oh boy that's a long time.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay yo yo 5 weeks!!!! 
You will have symptoms soon but I'm jealous of you not having any lol. I didn't have any with DD.


----------



## kel21

Congrats on 5wks yo yo!


----------



## grich2011

Just got a call from the doctor numbers Tuesday were 1400 and Thursday they were up to 2400 didn't quite double :/ I go for an early ultrasound next week to determine how far along I am


----------



## CharlieKeys

zephyr said:


> Is anyone else getting lower backache? Ive had this off and on over the past week and I dont recall getting it with previous pregnancies and I dont remember if I had it with my mc.
> I dont know if its a bad sign or if im over doing it or if its normal. I am really busy during the day chasing toddlers and keeping house but I never suffered from lower backache prior to getting pregnant so I dont know.

Yep really bad back ache here :( and my hip keeps feeling like it's popping out ?!


----------



## grich2011

With my last pregnancy I never had any symptoms other than acid reflux throughout my whole pregnancy if I had a day without it I started to worry so far I have had it once and have had what feels like round ligament pain already


----------



## Kittycat155

grich2011-How long between blood draws? I never had BW pulled so no idea but have heard some women take a bit longer to double and still do fine:) FX alls good.


----------



## kel21

Grich that is a doubling time of 61.73 hours. That still falls within the normal range! They also say one your numbers rise abouve 1200 the doubling time slows down.

Under 1200 the "normal doubling time is 31-72 hours.
Over 1200 doubling time goes to 72-96 hours
And you are faster than that! Take a deep breath and try to relax!


----------



## zebadi

Hey ladies.
just got back from hospital... so I had a US. Saw a gestational sac and yolk sac... thats all! Im 5 weeks 3 days 2day. Apparently its too early to see a heartbeat is that right? Hcg is still rising and they feel its all going in the right direction. Im booked in 4 another US on the 11th and my 1st midwife appt on 20th Feb. x


----------



## grich2011

Zebadi last time I wasn't able to see the heartbeat until 6+2 so that seems right next one you should see it flickering away! 

Doctor just called back and said next Thursday I will have my ultrasound can't wait to find out my due date!

Today I made my daughter a big sister shirt for when we tell everyone I looked all over online and they don't make them in her size but it still turned out really cute:)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Morning all! Dunno if it's from being sick, or from not eating (we are out of all the snack foods) but I've lost 8 pounds this month..lol 

Feeling much better today, although not perfect. my nose looks like it is about to fall of from all the wiping the first few days...I hate it :( 

We need a name for our bumps :) Lat group I was in it was the January Jelly beans. There is already a group called October Bumpkins. Although not nearly as big as this group. We need a name and a sticky :D Anyone?


----------



## Hairsky

Yo_Yo said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else no symptoms?
> 
> Keep reading about everyone's symptoms and feeling left out lol.
> I want some!
> 
> I have none but extreme fatigue! I'm in bed asleep by 9. UghClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you by some energy soon. It's annoying being tired :flower:
> 
> I went to bed at 9pm last night, but was wide awake at 3am :dohh:Click to expand...

It is such a relief to come on here and hear about everyone else's symptoms or nonexistent ones. I have been taken 2+ hour naps in the afternoon after work for the last week and I'm still in bed by 9pm and sleeping through the whole night. A little tossing and turning, but I was wondering if I was getting too much sleep! My symptoms keep fluctuating so I'm still worried that I'm not pregnant. I can't wait until my first doctors appointment! That'll definitely put my mind at ease. Hope everyone's first trimester progresses smoothly!:happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Hey ladies.
> just got back from hospital... so I had a US. Saw a gestational sac and yolk sac... thats all! Im 5 weeks 3 days 2day. Apparently its too early to see a heartbeat is that right? Hcg is still rising and they feel its all going in the right direction. Im booked in 4 another US on the 11th and my 1st midwife appt on 20th Feb. x

I had the same thing-had a transvaganal and they could only see a sack and yolk, a week after flashing heart beat.

It is very early-think how small that baby is right now! 

Hgc rising is very positive


----------



## Jcliff

Got my levels
4w1d 272
4w3d 670

Not sure how this is?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yay, I got my booking appointment :D 10th March :happydance: I'll be 9+6.


----------



## Hairsky

Anyone experiencing random chills?!? If not, for those already mothers, is this normal? They only last for a few minutes, but I was just concerned. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I don't know about chills specifically, but I know I'm feeling the cold much more now, and I always felt it badly before. I'm always cold! I was warm for the first couple of days after I got my BFP, but since then I've been frozen solid. I wonder if it's a hormonal thing?


----------



## StarBrites

Okayy, got my results back today from yesterdays beta hcg test. Here are my levels so far:

Jan 21: 233
Jan 23: 552
Jan 30: 10966

What do you ladies think? 
I can barely eat today, so much nausea :(


----------



## kel21

Jcliff said:


> Got my levels
> 4w1d 272
> 4w3d 670
> 
> Not sure how this is?

If you got them both at the same time of day that is a 36.91 doubling time, that is excellent!



StarBrites said:


> Okayy, got my results back today from yesterdays beta hcg test. Here are my levels so far:
> 
> Jan 21: 233
> Jan 23: 552
> Jan 30: 10966
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> I can barely eat today, so much nausea :(

If these were all taken at the same time as well the first 2 have a doubling time of 38.57 and the middle and last one have a doubling time of 38.96! That is great!

You ladies are making mine look too long! LOL
Nervous today, bbs don't hurt quite as much and not as tired today. I'm sure it is all fine, but time is just dragging until the 14th when I can see my beans heartbeat!


----------



## OneLove526

mommyof2peas said:


> Morning all! Dunno if it's from being sick, or from not eating (we are out of all the snack foods) but I've lost 8 pounds this month..lol
> 
> Feeling much better today, although not perfect. my nose looks like it is about to fall of from all the wiping the first few days...I hate it :(
> 
> We need a name for our bumps :) Lat group I was in it was the January Jelly beans. There is already a group called October Bumpkins. Although not nearly as big as this group. We need a name and a sticky :D Anyone?

I LOVE the name October Bumpkins!


----------



## Jcliff

I think this may be a sticky bean! My betas didn't double with my two mc but did with my daughter :) fingers crossed!! First US apt on Feb 17!


----------



## Hairsky

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I don't know about chills specifically, but I know I'm feeling the cold much more now, and I always felt it badly before. I'm always cold! I was warm for the first couple of days after I got my BFP, but since then I've been frozen solid. I wonder if it's a hormonal thing?

I'm really hoping it's a hormonal thing too... and not a cold!


----------



## zephyr

I think morning sickness is starting to kick in for me now :( has been getting worse slowly each day. Yesterday was good but today I felt shakey and sick again and couldnt stomach lunch. Fruit helps for some reason and I don't feel sick thinking about fruit so been eating lots of plums and watermelon :p
I brought 3 watermelons and 3 rockmelons the other day and they are almost all gone. Whooops hehe

Lower back still sore off and on and sometimes my hips. Its so weird.


----------



## jmandrews

I agree I think we need a better group name. I just couldn't think of one off the top of my head. Is October bumpkins taken? Any ideas anyone? 
Is it normal to have two October groups?


----------



## zephyr

Theres another October bumpkins thread but I think they are looking for someone to take over it as the lady who set it up mc.
Maybe you could suggest in that one that people move over here and rename this October bumpkins? This one has more pages and seems to be more active.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw that breaks my heart. Ok I'll see about doing that. Thank you. 

I'm waiting to hear if it's ok or not to take over the group.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I posted a link to this thread a few days ago before her MC. It's super sad but she wants the October Bumpkins name to live on, so I like the Idea of letting the other ladies come over to this thread and renaming this one. There are way more ladies here and everyone is so nice and helpful who wouldnt want to come here:)


----------



## hopettc3

Hi there! I'm just coming over from the october bumpkin thread. I'm 4 weeks today and due Oct10th. I can't wait to get to know all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## mommyof2peas

hopettc3 said:


> Hi there! I'm just coming over from the october bumpkin thread. I'm 4 weeks today and due Oct10th. I can't wait to get to know all of you lovely ladies!

Welcome! :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

If everyone on the other post is okay I'm happy for this to be October Bumpkins :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

CharlieKeys said:


> If everyone on the other post is okay I'm happy for this to be October Bumpkins :)

Sounds good to me :thumbup: I have been in both threads, so am happy to just come here :)

Is anyone else sneezing loads? It's usually my husband's job to have random sneezing fits, but for the last week I have been sneezing way more than usual. What is that about? Is it a pregnancy thing or is it just me? :haha:


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. Just coming over from the October Bumpkins.

Hi everyone.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah think it's a pregnancy thing ... Don't you just love hormones ;)


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Welcome all the new ladies
Yes I have been sneezing a lot to and I usually never sneeze even when I have a cold.


----------



## jmandrews

Scottishmum2B said:


> Hi. Just coming over from the October Bumpkins.
> 
> Hi everyone.

Hi!!! :wave: welcome! You will love it over here. All the women are very kind and supportive. When is ur EDD? I'll add u to the first page. :)
How are you feeling? Is this or first?


----------



## jmandrews

hopettc3 said:


> Hi there! I'm just coming over from the october bumpkin thread. I'm 4 weeks today and due Oct10th. I can't wait to get to know all of you lovely ladies!

Congrats and welcome! You are going to love it over here. How are you feeling? Are you going to find out the gender? Do you have an appointment set yet? Excited to get to know you.


----------



## jmandrews

Hopettc3 let me know if it is ok to change the name. I know you were going to take over the other thread. :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

jmandrews said:


> Scottishmum2B said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Just coming over from the October Bumpkins.
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Hi!!! :wave: welcome! You will love it over here. All the women are very kind and supportive. When is ur EDD? I'll add u to the first page. :)
> How are you feeling? Is this or first?Click to expand...

Thanks. :)

I am due about the 6th October. It is my second child, I already have a 2 year old daughter. I have been feeling a little tired, really thirsty which is making me use the bathroom a lot! I'm getting mild cramps on and off and very slight nausea when I am hungry.


----------



## kel21

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is well. Welcome to all the new ladies! 

I woke up with a raging headache today :( And I too find myself sneezing way more than normal. I told my dh that apparently it is a pg symptom... he told me I'm on the Internet too much. LOL


----------



## jmandrews

Scottishmum2B said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishmum2B said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Just coming over from the October Bumpkins.
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Hi!!! :wave: welcome! You will love it over here. All the women are very kind and supportive. When is ur EDD? I'll add u to the first page. :)
> How are you feeling? Is this or first?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :)
> 
> I am due about the 6th October. It is my second child, I already have a 2 year old daughter. I have been feeling a little tired, really thirsty which is making me use the bathroom a lot! I'm getting mild cramps on and off and very slight nausea when I am hungry.Click to expand...

Aw how sweet. My DD is 18 months. I feel very similar to you. :)


----------



## Hairsky

LOL!!! I've been sneezing so much lately and I thought I was just coming down with a cold but I'm experiencing no other symptoms!! There are days when I just don't feel pregnant at all and I worry that something is wrong. But I'm being hopeful that my body is doing exactly what it needs to be doing and the little one is progressing as is. :shrug:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi ladies 
How are you all today. As we say in Scotland I am knackered (tired) today didn't sleep well so that didn't help then up at 7 and swimming lessons at 9.30am!! Then was invited to my friends little boys 1st birthday now home and feet up!!

As for symptoms not too many last couple of days hungry but then once I make huge plate I just pick. Just enjoying each day as hg could hit without warning so munching on all my favourite things!! Oh and had few pinches. 

Took a high sensitivity ic hpt and still just showing faint line!! Haven't taken another frer since thur but got 2 clearblue (one digital) in today so will take one tomorrow and wait and take digital on wed when hubby is home. Decided its day after my birthday so will put digital in box and tell him I need to show him the best prezzie I got and get him to open in! Just hope he gets home as forecast poor next week and hate having this to myself other than you ladies!!

When are you ladies going to spill the beans?? With dd everyone knew by 5 wks! Just due to being admitted for fluids and ended up on maternity ward in room next to our next door neighbours!!! 

Was thinking about telling everyone on dd 8th birthday but will only be 8 wks or so and we don't get first scan till 12 wks!. Thought it would be cute wrapping her up 'big sister' t-shirt will just see what happens. Got dr on tue and was advised last feb from midwife that I need to get early referral with them so they can monitor me. X


----------



## hopettc3

jmandrews said:


> hopettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! I'm just coming over from the october bumpkin thread. I'm 4 weeks today and due Oct10th. I can't wait to get to know all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> Congrats and welcome! You are going to love it over here. How are you feeling? Are you going to find out the gender? Do you have an appointment set yet? Excited to get to know you.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm feeling okay so far. I've had sore boobs off and on since 1dpo and mild cramps for the same amount of time. I've also had some mild nausea especially if I forget to eat which is normal for me when I'm playing with my girls. I somehow remember to feed them and then don't eat myself. Anyways, the nausea reminds me and I eat right away. I've also been getting quite a bit of gas which is completely unusual for me. 
I've been seeing an ob/gyn in a city about 2hrs from town so we've been communicating by email. I don't ovulate on my own so I used clomid for all my pregnancies and was able to get pregnant first try with all 3! I've gone for two hcg tests. My first was 3+5 and it was at 53. The second was at 4 wks on friday and I'm still waiting on those results. I'll be going for an ultrasound soon to (as my dr put it) see if we inadvertently caused me to have twins. That should be within the next couple weeks. I didn't find out the gender with my girls, but we're finding out this time. That way I can figure out if I can keep all my girl's clothes or if I can give them away and buy some boy stuff! 

I don't mind at all if you change the name of this thread. I think its better if all of us October girls stick together!


----------



## Lijsken87

Can I join too? I am from the other October site....
I think I am due on the 3rd of October...if my calculations are correct. I'm 5 weeks and 2 days along now.

I'm about to be 27 and this is our first baby after trying for 5 cycles to conceive. 

I have sore boobs, feeling really tired and occasionally have a lower back ache.

I'm so excited, but very nervous too. Maybe I'm trying not to even let the news "sink in" until I've been to the doctor. (Tomorrow-FINALLY!) It seems too good to be true!

I know its negative of me...but I'm scared of all the things I am feeling...and afraid it's not normal....or something may be wrong...or even thoughts of "I can't be this lucky...." and so I'm keeping very blaise about the whole thing.....just in case anything does go wrong.

That's terrible, isn't it?! But true.

I'm always anxious when I feel a niggle here and there, afraid it's my period coming on. 

Does anybody else feel this way, or felt this way before?!

Just want my little bean to stick!! 
(5:30am at the moment....can't sleep!)


----------



## zephyr

Welcome all the new ladies!

I'm still having crazy vivid dreams I think I'll be having these all the way through :p 

not sure if I mentioned it or not yet but I found out my sister is pregnant too. She's 11 weeks and we don't live close but we keep in touch online. I'm really excited.


----------



## zephyr

Lijksken - congrats! I'm still getting cramps that feel like af cramps and did with my other pregnancies. I know cramps are common but I still freak out too :p


----------



## ljo1984

I'm due 5th oct with my 3rd baby (5th pregnancy) and will be team yellow all the way


----------



## Scottishmum2B

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Hi ladies
> How are you all today. As we say in Scotland I am knackered (tired) today didn't sleep well so that didn't help then up at 7 and swimming lessons at 9.30am!! Then was invited to my friends little boys 1st birthday now home and feet up!!
> 
> As for symptoms not too many last couple of days hungry but then once I make huge plate I just pick. Just enjoying each day as hg could hit without warning so munching on all my favourite things!! Oh and had few pinches.
> 
> Took a high sensitivity ic hpt and still just showing faint line!! Haven't taken another frer since thur but got 2 clearblue (one digital) in today so will take one tomorrow and wait and take digital on wed when hubby is home. Decided its day after my birthday so will put digital in box and tell him I need to show him the best prezzie I got and get him to open in! Just hope he gets home as forecast poor next week and hate having this to myself other than you ladies!!
> 
> When are you ladies going to spill the beans?? With dd everyone knew by 5 wks! Just due to being admitted for fluids and ended up on maternity ward in room next to our next door neighbours!!!
> 
> Was thinking about telling everyone on dd 8th birthday but will only be 8 wks or so and we don't get first scan till 12 wks!. Thought it would be cute wrapping her up 'big sister' t-shirt will just see what happens. Got dr on tue and was advised last feb from midwife that I need to get early referral with them so they can monitor me. X

Where in Scotland are you from?

My mum knows as she guessed last night when I was on the phone to her. As for other people, we are hoping to keep it secret until after our scan, which will be around 12 weeks. I'm not sure if we will be able to keep it from relatives/friends we see often as I think I might show before that. I haven't called the gp for an appointment with the midwife yet, will hold off until about 8 weeks I think. I don't have to be monitored but will need a test for gestational diabetes at some point due to the size of my last baby.

x


----------



## whigfield

Omg, this group moves so fast! :haha:

Welcome Hairsky! :hugs: Your OH sounds really lovely and caring and I think it's great he's doing that for you! 

I've had the occasional cramping, but nothing too bad. However, I never really have bad cramping with AF, so wondering if anything like that could be related? :dunno: Either way, not complaining. Although I do panic at every twinge. :haha:

Congrats on your scan zebadi. :happydance: 

My cold/flu thing is starting to clear up and go away now, thank god! :dohh: I really can't handle being sick right now! :haha:

Welcome to the ladies that came from the other thread! :happydance:

I turn 6 weeks tomorrow. So nervous!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies!

I'm due Oct 9 with my second. Best of luck to everyone and congratulations!


----------



## whigfield

Welcome babyfeva! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

An update from meeee: just took another digi with evening urine, and got a 3+! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Scottishmum2B said:


> HGsurvivor05 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> How are you all today. As we say in Scotland I am knackered (tired) today didn't sleep well so that didn't help then up at 7 and swimming lessons at 9.30am!! Then was invited to my friends little boys 1st birthday now home and feet up!!
> 
> As for symptoms not too many last couple of days hungry but then once I make huge plate I just pick. Just enjoying each day as hg could hit without warning so munching on all my favourite things!! Oh and had few pinches.
> 
> Took a high sensitivity ic hpt and still just showing faint line!! Haven't taken another frer since thur but got 2 clearblue (one digital) in today so will take one tomorrow and wait and take digital on wed when hubby is home. Decided its day after my birthday so will put digital in box and tell him I need to show him the best prezzie I got and get him to open in! Just hope he gets home as forecast poor next week and hate having this to myself other than you ladies!!
> 
> When are you ladies going to spill the beans?? With dd everyone knew by 5 wks! Just due to being admitted for fluids and ended up on maternity ward in room next to our next door neighbours!!!
> 
> Was thinking about telling everyone on dd 8th birthday but will only be 8 wks or so and we don't get first scan till 12 wks!. Thought it would be cute wrapping her up 'big sister' t-shirt will just see what happens. Got dr on tue and was advised last feb from midwife that I need to get early referral with them so they can monitor me. X
> 
> Where in Scotland are you from?
> 
> My mum knows as she guessed last night when I was on the phone to her. As for other people, we are hoping to keep it secret until after our scan, which will be around 12 weeks. I'm not sure if we will be able to keep it from relatives/friends we see often as I think I might show before that. I haven't called the gp for an appointment with the midwife yet, will hold off until about 8 weeks I think. I don't have to be monitored but will need a test for gestational diabetes at some point due to the size of my last baby.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hi Hun,

I am in Moray, keep waiting to meet a neighbour or something and secret out LOL
Where are you in Scotland?? 
We must be due around the same time 
Don't think dr will be pleased to see me as they tend to see you are wasting their time especially going so early. It feels so long before your first midwife appointment over here. With DD I had been admitted to hospital twice before the local midwife decided to see me by then there was no controlling the hyperemesis unless I was on a drip. I met with her in Feb last year to chat and she did say to get appointment with DR ASAP after BFP although made it clear that I will more than likely be treated same way as they continue to no nothing about hyperemesis but she did say she would see me earlier but that may have changed! got appointment Tuesday so will keep you updated.

My mum said they might pop over tomorrow but don't think she would guess as I think this will be a shock to everyone they gave up asking about another grand child few years back LOL I was at a meeting with my boss and colleagues yesterday and boss in my eyes was looking at me in what i thought was strange way so my little voice was ticking away in my head thinking 'wonder if she has guessed' lol x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Wigfield,

I was tempted to take evening test, think I will wait till tomorrow morning  x


----------



## whigfield

@HG That's definitely a good idea. I hated myself as I was waiting for it to load because in my head I was all, "if it says 2-3 or 1-2 then what.. Would it be because of the time? Or would it be an issue? Why did I do this!!" but luckily it came up at 3+ :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

I got a 3+ this morning and I'm 4+6!!! So wasn't expecting that lol


----------



## whigfield

Holy moly that's early! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

I'm hoping it's more high hcg levels than twins!! Just so I don't have to fight for a hb or spend a fortune on an independant midwife lol. X


----------



## mommyof2peas

Morning gals :)

Welcome to all the ladies from the other thread! 

I knew you would find us ljo :)

No symptoms yet. I normally get MS pretty early but nothing. My boobs dont even hurt and I am still BF my 1 year old. I dont even really have cramps. Its still early so Im sure everything is fine. But you cant help but worry a little bit.


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi HGSurvivor. I'm in fife.
My mum only guessed because she knew we wanted another soon, I don't actually know what else made her think that though.

I hope you don't have any of the same with this pregnancy. I am so tired today, I can hardly keep my eyes open. My DD is just away to bed (very late night for her), don't think I will be long at the back of her though. Yes, I think we are due quite close together. I'm just going off what date I think so might change when I get our scan. 
I'm quite lucky in that my last pregnancy was quite easy. I hope I get the same this time. :) Just with an easier (and smaller) delivery at the end. :)

x


----------



## milosmum

Evening ladies - this thread moves really fast I am struggling to keep up! Sounds like everyone is doing well with nice Hcg results and good symptoms. Who is first for an ultrasound? I love seeing all the scan pictures! 

As for me - I have resisted doing anymore tests (seem to have found some will power from somewhere!) I have sore boobs and I am also permanently cold which is odd cause I was really warm last time I was pregnant but maybe I am just cold cause I am just so tired! Fell asleep in the sofa this evening and now I am in bed - night night all x


----------



## zephyr

I'm not getting boob pain either (normally I do) I'm still breastfeeding one of my twins so maybe it's cos of that? I havnt breastfeed while pregnant before so I wouldn't know :p


----------



## Jcliff

I literally cant deal with this fatigue!! It was never this bad with my DD. I have also started to feel a bit nauseous. Mostly at the mid/end of the day. Its funny because I wake up STARVING, and then its all down hill from there. Yikes!! Anyway, how are you all feeling? Im scheduling my first US for February 17th! The first US is always so nerve wracking!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

My first antenatal appt is 25th feb .... The week i *should* be 12 weeks is the week I'm on holiday ... So not sure how they'll work the U/S around that :shrug:


----------



## staceymxxx

So monday my hcg was 113, thursday 384 so today it was suppose to be 768. ... its 1215 Instead! !!!! First scan on Thursday to see if we are having one or two babies! !! Xx


----------



## kel21

Congrats on those numbers staceymxx.


----------



## whigfield

Oooh CharlieKeys my first midwife appointment is the 25th Feb too. :happydance: Maybe they'll do the US a bit earlier?

Congrats on the numbers stacey! They sound great!


----------



## grich2011

My first scan is Thursday as well to give me my due date!


----------



## mommyof2peas

zephyr said:


> I'm not getting boob pain either (normally I do) I'm still breastfeeding one of my twins so maybe it's cos of that? I havnt breastfeed while pregnant before so I wouldn't know :p

I breastfeed through my last pregnancy and it was SOOOO painful! It's why I decided to test in the first place lol. I figured it would be the same this time around


----------



## zephyr

Oh wow I hope I don't get any pain then! 
Did your kids self wean while pregnant? I'm kinda hoping my boy will cos he is a boobie man and won't give them up.


----------



## sprite30

I'm having my first scan on Monday morning at 7 am just to see if there are multiple and to make sure it's in the uterus. I can't wait to get another set of betas as well


----------



## jmandrews

Wow! Everyone has been very chatty today :) I love it! I'm having trouble getting caught up. I updated the first page. Please double check and make sure I did not miss you. I changed the name to October bumpkins. Seemed like everyone agreed it would be best if we were all together :) 

Hope everyone is getting rest and not too nauseas. I am so excited for the ladies who have scans this week! Can't wait to see everyone's little beans and if anyone has multiples. Yay! 

Sorry I haven't been able to be on here much today. My twin sister is here visiting with her DH and baby who turned one today :) our DD's love each other so much it's so sweet.


----------



## mommyof2peas

zephyr said:


> Oh wow I hope I don't get any pain then!
> Did your kids self wean while pregnant? I'm kinda hoping my boy will cos he is a boobie man and won't give them up.

Nope she nursed through the whole pregnancy. I was hoping to tandom until she was at least 2. But As soon as baby got here she stopped nursing. I dont know if it was because she was used to nothing being there or if she didnt like the new milk taste. But she did wean on her own. :) It kinda worked out for me :) 

I thought since I nursed through my whole pregnancy that I would be ok nipple wise when baby got here...Boy was I wrong! Im kinda glad she weaned when she did, cause it hurt SO bad. :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

Oh thats really cool how that worked out! 

Today has been a good day. No sickness or anything, just cramps still.


----------



## zephyr

I'm looking forward to hearing who has multiples too :p

im freaking out about multiples again, im a bit chubby, had frat twins already, over 30, have lots of kids already and was also breastfeeding when I got pregnant so I have good reason to panic. The ONLY thing keeping my mind at ease about having multiples again is the fact I got pregnant two days after I *think* I ovulated. 
Tbh I think that's probably why im putting off my scan lol it wouldn't be too bad as I know what to expect and there's so much id do differently the second time round but I know twins are lots of work and I would pack myself the entire pregnancy lol 

We knew we were taking a risk having one more and were happy to take the risk but we did discuss the what ifs a lot beforehand to make sure we were both sure hehe


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, I need some support. I had hcg levels checked on 1/27 at 3 weeks 6 days and had hcg level of 73. I decided to email my nurse practioner to ask if it was a good # and she said that it concerned her with me being almost 4 weeks. I did do another blood test yesterday 1/31 but still waiting for results. I hope it will all be ok.


----------



## hopettc3

babyfeva: I got my results for 3+5 and they were 53. My dr told me that was a good number for early pregnancy. I'm waiting on Friday's results. You're one day ahead of me and at 73 so I would think that's a good number. Don't stress yourself out. The most important thing is that your levels are rising the way they should. I'm sure your results from Friday are right on track!


----------



## live_in_hope

:wave: hey all! I am hoping to join you lovely ladies! I am only 4dpo today, so should know either way this time next week....fingers crossed! Hope to see you all soon! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ljo1984

I bf in my last pregnancy that ended in mmc, but never had any pain. So maybe you won't this time  she's stopped feeding since :-( 

Got booking in with mw on 12th feb


----------



## staceymxxx

kel21 said:


> Congrats on those numbers staceymxx.


Thankyou I can relax now until Thursday when its my first scan x


----------



## staceymxxx

kel21 said:


> Congrats on those numbers staceymxx.


Thankyou I can relax now until Thursday when its my first scan x


----------



## whigfield

I would say 73 sounds like a good number for your dates too!

@live_in_hope Hope to see you back here soon! :wave:

Lots of scans due this week. Very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hey ladies been on mad clean this morning now I am knackered and my folks are coming over. Had some light headedness this am and now just had bit of spotting bright red was bit constipated sorry for tmi so was maybe to do with trying to get no.2 out??? Anyway will try and not stress and if I have anymore I probably will start to worry and try get dr appointment changed for tomorrow instead of Tue.

Anyone else had spotting?? Did get another positive this morning so that's a plus x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I had a bit of red this morning shortly after dtd. It wasn't much and it's stopped now, but I'm kind of scared to dtd again! I think being constipated can make you spot a bit, as the straining will put pressure on the cervix, which is already congested.

Being pregnant is terrifying at times...


----------



## grich2011

zephyr said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing who has multiples too :p
> 
> im freaking out about multiples again, im a bit chubby, had frat twins already, over 30, have lots of kids already and was also breastfeeding when I got pregnant so I have good reason to panic. The ONLY thing keeping my mind at ease about having multiples again is the fact I got pregnant two days after I *think* I ovulated.
> Tbh I think that's probably why im putting off my scan lol it wouldn't be too bad as I know what to expect and there's so much id do differently the second time round but I know twins are lots of work and I would pack myself the entire pregnancy lol
> 
> We knew we were taking a risk having one more and were happy to take the risk but we did discuss the what ifs a lot beforehand to make sure we were both sure hehe

Does breast feeding increase the chance of multiples? Idk if I could handle 3 under 1 :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

@HG I have had spotting and I noticed it usually correlates with bowel movements... Or needing one, and not being able to. :blush: I think it is fairly normal but I try not to go now unless I am desperate so I won't have to sit there for very long... If you know what I mean. :haha:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Eleflump that's the word I was looking for straining lol my head is mince meat already!!

My bowels were working better than usual until 3 days ago!! I have nothing since.

Need to slow down but got into nesting early lol cleaned house and me and dd been up loft sorting dump pile and rest into plastic containers I am a bit of a freak and loft is mental so want to build up plastic containers and fill and label them also the other month neighbours informed us they had mice!!! Scares heck out of me and the damage they do. I have never found no sign but today I found a bag of videos and inside was a plastic bag which has been shredded by mouse eeek!!! No other sign but think hubs can do the rest when he gets home!!

So we found box full of baby stuff I forgot about and dd no playing with my old polly pockets and tiny terrapins I collected from kinder eggs many moons ago.

Wigfield IKWYM lol think I will do the same!! X


----------



## babyfeva

Update! I spoke to my NP last night and she looked up my second hcg level and it went from 73 to 202! Thank god!! I will do another test on Monday just for peace of mind.


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Babyfeva - great news. :)

How is everyone feeling today? I still don't 'feel' pregnant. Wish I did so I wouldn't worry as much.


----------



## skinnysmrs

Hey girls. Can anyone offer and help on nausea apart from Ginger. Yesterday and today have been sheer and utter hell :( I am green all day and cannot put a bite past my lips 

6 wks today I bet this is the start of it


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi Skinnys.

I never really had morning sickness with my first and don't have it with this one so I'm not too much help. I have heard of people using some kind of sickness band on their wrists? I used to feel sick until I ate something.
Are you keeping water down?


----------



## skinnysmrs

Thank you Scottishmom. I am sipping water and gingerale all day. I should be drinking more, i'm trying my best. I just feel sick :( I am gagging but trying my best not to vomit as im afraid if I start I wont stop.


----------



## mommyof2peas

grich2011 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing who has multiples too :p
> 
> im freaking out about multiples again, im a bit chubby, had frat twins already, over 30, have lots of kids already and was also breastfeeding when I got pregnant so I have good reason to panic. The ONLY thing keeping my mind at ease about having multiples again is the fact I got pregnant two days after I *think* I ovulated.
> Tbh I think that's probably why im putting off my scan lol it wouldn't be too bad as I know what to expect and there's so much id do differently the second time round but I know twins are lots of work and I would pack myself the entire pregnancy lol
> 
> We knew we were taking a risk having one more and were happy to take the risk but we did discuss the what ifs a lot beforehand to make sure we were both sure hehe
> 
> Does breast feeding increase the chance of multiples? Idk if I could handle 3 under 1 :dohh:Click to expand...

Yup it does lol :)


----------



## hopettc3

live_in_hope said:


> :wave: hey all! I am hoping to join you lovely ladies! I am only 4dpo today, so should know either way this time next week....fingers crossed! Hope to see you all soon! :thumbup: xxx

Hope we see you back here soon!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Skinny, Suck on lemons :) or put them in your water. Just the smell of something sour will help. Also I find when I got MS before I would have a nasty taste and lump in my throat that I found only sparkling water would take care of the bubbles helped my tummy too.

No symptoms today yet either. Got a bunch of pink last night after DTD. In 4 other pregnancies that hasn't happened. Ive had previa before, so Im a bit scared to DTD again until after I see the doc again. I know a bit of red is normal. 

It's SUPERBOWL sunday!!!! I'm from Seattle, so I am screaming for my Hawks today. On the plus side my MS hasnt kicked in yet, so I get to eat and have a good time. Just no beer :( lol

How is everyone else today?


----------



## hopettc3

babyfeva: I'm glad you were able to get your last results! 202 is a great number!!

skinnysmrs: Have you tried peppermint tea or even gum. That can help with nausea. Or like Scottishmum mentioned there are Sea Bands that apply pressure to acupuncture points to help with the nausea. I hope you feel better!


----------



## whigfield

Great news babyfeva!

Sorry to hear about your MS skinnymrs. :nope: I hope it gets better for you soon.

Interesting development for me today.. Came home to a letter from the hospital, telling me I have an appointment on Wednesday afternoon for a scan and then an appointment with a midwife straight after! Not sure how that's randomly happened, but I will have to try and move my private scan now. :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry MS has caught up with you. I love reading everyone's tips. If those don't work ask your Dr. about zofran. My sis had to take it and it worked great. Also try to eat high protein meals. Hope you feel better.

I'm from Indianapolis so I have to cheer on Peyton manning and the Broncos for the SuperBowl! Haha although I do love the Seahawks colors. 

I'm just feel super tired. We had company all weekend so I am whipped. Other than that I feel pretty good and often forget I'm pregnant. I wonder if MS or anything will kick in this time. 

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## babyfeva

I didn't feel any MS with my son and so far not with this pregnancy. I do notice that if I eat too much that my tummy kind of feels bleh. Sorry I can't offer any advice but the other ladies suggestions seem good. I really hope you feel better Skinnymrs!


----------



## zephyr

Grich - yep it sure does!! Lol 

skinny - someone else beat me to it but I suck on lemons too! And sometimes if the lemon is warm it doesnt help much so I pop them in the fridge. I also fill a glass with ice and then squeeze lemon juice (no water) into it and sip that. I was plagued with nausea till 34 weeks last time and lemon and ice were the only things that helped me. It's was the cold and sour combo that did it. 

jmandrews - I forgot to ask are you and your sister id or frat?

I dont feel much today, still waiting for nausea to kick in proper so I can get it over with! Atm its very all over the place and not that bad.
I have been getting lightheaded a lot though and have had to bend over a few times to stop myself from passing out :/ never had that before.


----------



## jmandrews

zephyr said:


> Grich - yep it sure does!! Lol
> 
> skinny - someone else beat me to it but I suck on lemons too! And sometimes if the lemon is warm it doesnt help much so I pop them in the fridge. I also fill a glass with ice and then squeeze lemon juice (no water) into it and sip that. I was plagued with nausea till 34 weeks last time and lemon and ice were the only things that helped me. It's was the cold and sour combo that did it.
> 
> jmandrews - I forgot to ask are you and your sister id or frat?
> 
> I dont feel much today, still waiting for nausea to kick in proper so I can get it over with! Atm its very all over the place and not that bad.
> I have been getting lightheaded a lot though and have had to bend over a few times to stop myself from passing out :/ never had that before.

We are identical :) I DD thinks my sis is Mommy. She is so confused haha but my niece who is 12 months can tell us apart. I think DD would figure it out if we lived closer. DD won't come to me sometimes because she is convinced my sis is mommy. Funny little girl.


----------



## zephyr

Oh that is really cool! Yeah I was going to ask if your daughter ever got you two confused :p


----------



## CharlieKeys

mommyof2peas said:


> Skinny, Suck on lemons :) or put them in your water. Just the smell of something sour will help. Also I find when I got MS before I would have a nasty taste and lump in my throat that I found only sparkling water would take care of the bubbles helped my tummy too.
> 
> No symptoms today yet either. Got a bunch of pink last night after DTD. In 4 other pregnancies that hasn't happened. Ive had previa before, so Im a bit scared to DTD again until after I see the doc again. I know a bit of red is normal.
> 
> It's SUPERBOWL sunday!!!! I'm from Seattle, so I am screaming for my Hawks today. On the plus side my MS hasnt kicked in yet, so I get to eat and have a good time. Just no beer :( lol
> 
> How is everyone else today?

Was just going to ask if that was normal!!! We just dtd, went to the toilet and there was really faint pink on the tissue!


----------



## lesbianmommys

I'm happy to join this thread too. I'm 5 wks today, due Oct 5th with our first baby. We are VERY excited but also very anxious. We have a prenatal appt in two weeks and our first US scheduled for week 12. My symptoms have been early onset and pretty prominent; we are hoping maybe twins?! Headaches, heightened smell, exhaustion, increased appetite all starting around 10 DPO and nausea starting week 4. Anyone have thoughts regarding multiples? Just curious.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

skinnysmrs said:


> Hey girls. Can anyone offer and help on nausea apart from Ginger. Yesterday and today have been sheer and utter hell :( I am green all day and cannot put a bite past my lips
> 
> 6 wks today I bet this is the start of it

I am so sorry you are going through this. I suffered Hyperemesis which is severe morning sickness. If you are feeling really bad visit your doctor and get them to test keytones etc make sure you are not to dehydrated. I was encouraged to drink lucozade or full fat coke etc if I could also souk on ice cubes. It was horrendous and hope things improve for you, also please rest! don't feel like you are being lazy ect but the more I tried to move about the worse it became. I think in the states you get lollypops, i will try find them again on Amazon, never tried them there is also a ice pop. I found out last week we are expecting number 2 after 8 years I am currently stocking up on pro-cations. I know of a lot of ladies in the states who take unisom (not the gel tabs, if that make sense) and B6 (thorne B complex) at night which seemenly helps. We don't get unisom in UK but got some shipped in but please do some research as these are just suggestions I have got from HG support page. There is good website in UK pregnancy sickness support which has good info. There are treatments out there but our medical provision I feel failed me and made be suffer and by time they did prescribe meds (around 20wks) it was too late as my body couldn't take anything even after being admitted at 5wks then in and out they still wouldn't diagnose HG till then. Thats why I am going in to dr on Tuesday and hopefully it wont have started by then! enjoying each day as it comes at the moment. 

Hope this hasn't scared you as I am sure you will improve but take it easy and sip its amazing how your body protects your growing baby :hugs:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

skinnymrs 

They are called preggie pops 

Also lillipops x


----------



## zephyr

Preggy pops!! I heard of them but never got round to trying them are they good??

I am having cramps again today I dont know why they are so bad this time round :( I freak out every time expecting to lose it but it all goes away. Gahh I dont know why pregnancy has to so stressful from the get go!

lesibianmommys - only an ultrasound can tell if its twins!! I had heightened symptoms with mine and a gut feeling I was having twins but was still shocked at the scan because I didnt think itd actually happen. Is this your 1st? Good luck with your scan.

I cant believe how many people have a good chance of having multiples in this thread!!
The thread I was in when I had my twins no one spoke of twins beforehand so this is really exciting I cant wait to see who is!!


----------



## kittylady

I feel less ill then I did last time so I'm not expecting twins lol but good luck to everyone who thinks they might be :thumbup:

I have been really crampy these few weeks but I vaguely remember it being like this before. :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Woke up after 2 horrible nightmares - one where I miscarried, and one where a nest of spiders exploded in our bed! :dohh:


----------



## zebadi

oh whigfield - i know exactly what you mean! i dreamt i went to the toilet and there was blood every where!!! its our minds working overtime. 

how are we all doing today? I have terrable sickness all weekend and today. 
I'm 5weeks 6 days today :)


----------



## whigfield

Re-found a website I stalked a lot when I was pregnant last time - it has (supposedly??) real footage of babies inside the womb starting at 6 weeks (they call it '4 weeks' as they move from conception). Very interesting to watch!

https://www.ehd.org/movies.php?mov_id=20


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> Woke up after 2 horrible nightmares - one where I miscarried, and one where a nest of spiders exploded in our bed! :dohh:

:hugs:
That sounds horrible honey.

It's definitely a thing that effects your sleep and dreams-apparently I meowed really loud in my sleep and woke my poor hubby up! :blush:
What the ?!! Meow?!! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

:rofl: A meow?? That's hilarious!


----------



## zebadi

yo-yo lmao! thats really funny!! 

I'm feeling terrible today, sickness started on saturday and I've got it really bad. On top of that I've got a stinkin cold! 
I've got another US booked for 11th Feb and my first midwife booking appt on the 20th! cant wait! 

Its defo a singleton for me.. although we do have twins in the family. My sister was pg with twins in June last year but MC'd both very early on :( 
I would love twins though.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> yo-yo lmao! thats really funny!!
> 
> I'm feeling terrible today, sickness started on saturday and I've got it really bad. On top of that I've got a stinkin cold!
> I've got another US booked for 11th Feb and my first midwife booking appt on the 20th! cant wait!
> 
> Its defo a singleton for me.. although we do have twins in the family. My sister was pg with twins in June last year but MC'd both very early on :(
> I would love twins though.

Oh no, hope your sickness snd cold goes soon honey.

Aww your scan isn't far away-how exciting! It's great seeing the little baby on it

Get well soon :flower:


----------



## sprite30

well ladies i had my first scan this morning i am only measuring at 5 weeks i thought i was 5+5 the re thought i was 5+3 but she said i am still within normal ranges. shell probably have me back in a couple days so they can look again for a fetal pole and yolk sac. i was too early to see that today. but there is def only one sac and it is in my uterus so thats a start.
 



Attached Files:







2-3 5 weeks.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kel21

Congrats Sprite! That is a nice looking sac :)


----------



## jmandrews

sprite30 said:


> well ladies i had my first scan this morning i am only measuring at 5 weeks i thought i was 5+5 the re thought i was 5+3 but she said i am still within normal ranges. shell probably have me back in a couple days so they can look again for a fetal pole and yolk sac. i was too early to see that today. but there is def only one sac and it is in my uterus so thats a start.

Aw what a beautiful scan! :) so excited! I'm sure everything is fine but it's nice u get to go back for reassurance.


----------



## jmandrews

YoYo! :rofl: that made me laugh so hard!!! Thanks I really needed a good laugh!

I also had a horrible dream that I was cramping and went to the bathroom and there was blood everywhere :( I don't like having dreams like this. Makes me so nervous! 

I had to go over to my neighbors last night and watch her daughters while her DH and her went to the hospital. She is almost 8 months pregnant and couldn't stop vomiting :( poor thing I'm so worried about her. She's in the hospital she was so dehydrated. Her and her family were over here the other night with my sisters family. I'm so nervous it's a stomach bug going around because today my BIL is vomiting. I hope I don't catch it. Scares me to death.


----------



## sprite30

thanks ladies, im a bit nervous though i think ill feel better when i get my betas back and see what they are today.

i had a horrible nightmare last night. i think i was just anxious to get my scan done that i had alot on my mind.


----------



## babyfeva

Nice scan Sprite, looking forward to hearing about your hcg levels!


----------



## whigfield

Yay Sprite! What a cute little scan. :cloud9:


----------



## Hairsky

The weird dreams must be going around right now. I had, I don't even know how to explain it, a weird dream. Had absolutely nothing to do with pregnancy, but whatever was going on, my mother instincts were on hyper drive and woke up just feeling absolutely weird and confused and scared. Anywho... I hear that weird dreams will continue to happen throughout pregnancy? It will be interesting to see how this progresses especially since I'm a known thrasher in bed and DH is not too happy about that. :dohh: I've been feeling a little congested lately, but I'm wondering if it has to do with allergies since my eyes have been more watery and itchy lately. Although I do not know of any allergies I have that it was weird. I've been reading pregnancy books and a symptom in the second trimester is congestion... but there's no way I can be anywhere near the second trimester now. So I was wondering if I could be experiencing some second trimester symptoms just early on. Because another one I read was dark spots forming around the chest and face, and what do you know, a dark spot presented itself on my chin yesterday. :shrug: Still having the sore BBs, only slight MS after I eat or completely empty stomach. Still experiencing pressure headaches but I'm wondering if that's part of the congestion. I'm feeling forgetful a lot lately and spaced out, but I think that's due to me always having baby on mind that everything else takes second. :happydance: I'm hoping I get my referral to an OBGYN this week so I can finally make an appointment and get some US going... I'm a military spouse and the way it works is that I first have to see my GP to confirm pregnancy and then they refer me out to an OBGYN that takes my insurance. The waiting game has been a bit hard this last week. :growlmad:


----------



## sprite30

my res nurse just called with my betas they are 2580 so perfectly in line with how many dpo I am I am extremely excited about that I was starting to get worried that bc they didn't see the yolk sac and fetal pole that it wasn't looking good but both the re and the nurse said no as long as those betas are raising appropriately they will just wait a few more days. So I go back on Thursday to check again...if I want to...I told her I did. I figured it'll just give me piece of mind 

Im so excited!!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on the scan and numbers sprite :) Good luck for Thursday.

My daughter had a bleeding nose early this morning and didnt wake any of us up and didnt flush the toilet the monkey before going back to bed and hubby got up 2 hours before me and couldn't sleep and panicked till I got up thinking I was mc!!! I said to him why didnt you wake me up?! He said he wanted me to sleep. 
The poor guy he was so worried. 

Still lightheaded and crampy occasionally feel a bit of nausea but nothing too bad.


----------



## Scottishmum2B

That's great Sprite. :)

I haven't been feeling right at all today. I really struggled to get up for work today as I was so tired. I have felt nauseous most of the day and had an upset stomach. I have also had quite strong cramps on and off today.


----------



## kel21

So woke up today and bbs are all of a sudden way more sore. Yay! Now it is lunch time, I'm feeling slightly nauseous and need to eat but nothing sounds good :( Lol. I love having pg related symptoms!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's great news Sprite :) can't wait until everyone starts having their scans! 

So tired today - had an afternoon nap which never happens and falling asleep now! 

So just wondering who is finding out what you're having when the time comes? :) we found out with the other three, so I've decided to stay team yellow for this one.


----------



## sprite30

We're finding out ..I'm too much of a planner not too.

I'm exhausted today too. This snow just makes me wanna sleep.


----------



## whigfield

We'll be finding out, too. I want a giraffe themed nursery (so lots of yellow) either way so it won't affect the decorating of the nursery itself, and I'm going to TRY not to buy too many gender specific clothes (so they can be reused for next baby), but we just can't wait. :haha: I don't know if I'll tell family or not. I think my mom will try to weasel it out of me, though!


----------



## Scottishmum2B

We weren't sure whether to find out or not as we found out with our daughter. We are only wanting 2 kids so thought we might stay team yellow for a surprise. However, we have so many clothes for a girl that is taking up space so if we find out, we can either keep them for a girl or get rid of them for space for boy clothes.
Decisions, decisions! :) If we do find out though, we will not be telling family/friends, it will be our secret! Ha. :)


----------



## Hairsky

We will definitely be finding out. DH and I are too anxious especially since it's our first. We are also too much of planners to not want to know. 

Just got my referral call today! Unfortunately, I have to wait until 2/26 for them to see me! ugh... this is going to be a long 3 weeks. Hoping everyone has better luck than me!


----------



## jmandrews

We found out with DD and will find out with this baby. We want 3 so I'm thinking the 3rd one we will stay team yellow. :) I can't wait to find out!

Hairsky will you have a scan at that appt? I wish my scan was sooner :( March 11th is so far away.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Awww lovely sprite 

Hope you are all good ladies and not too bad with any MS :-(

I too have baby brain, took our wee ones at work a walk to shop and I forgot to take the money, had to rum back with couple to pick it up. They had great fun telling their Mums at pick up time 

Not too much to report today tired and feeling bit queezy feel hungry then pick away and either before or after tummy does somersaults just trying to sit for a while after and continually sipping even have bottle in the car to sip but that makes me have more pee runs 

Been going to my bed hour earlier but not sleeping thing am worried about HG and also excitement. I still have this little secret to myself and hubs thinks he is going to be delayed so totally gutted apart from you guys had to keep this to myself ;-(
Anyway have doctor tomorrow but with us they never seem to take bloods, check your beta or even get you to take a pregnancy test they go with what you have told them and refer you to a midwife who I am sure isn't meant to see you until 8 weeks or so although when I met with MW last Feb to discuss my plans she said she would see me early but will wait and see. 
Anyway heading to bead. Got some books from midwife last year so away to look up in them. Also been naughty as Next have some maternity clothes in sale/clearance so bought some bits for work!!! anyone else had sneaky buys?? x


----------



## zephyr

We are staying team yellow :) I was team yellow once before and the surprise was amazing also having everyone else trying to guess beforehand is really cool. 

First day back at school today After the summer holidays and omg what a mission.
We live on a very steep hill and the school is at the bottom. Ten minute walk so not worth the drive plus the main road at the bottom makes it hard to get across in a car. So going down was fine but pushing my toddlers back up was a killer!! And I have to do it again this afternoon :(
I'm thinking about ditching the double pushchair and walking them down but feeling really nervous about that as I don't like walking them without a second person there.

Hgsurvivor - I am starting payments on a natures sway baby hammock and stand this week :) was a bit of a sneaky buy. I was meant to wait but couldnt hehe. Making payments meant I could cancel it if I needed to.


----------



## Jcliff

Feeling a tad better today. Not as tired as yesterday. Still nauseous throughout the day. BBs dont hurt yet, (they never really did with my daughter.) I was thinking of getting another digital test just to see if has gone up to 3 yet but we are in the midst of a snow storm, cant leave the house! Maybe Ill go out tomorrow. Anyway, I dont want to find out the sex of the baby this time around. We did with my DD. But I guess I have ALOT of time to decide! :)


----------



## Jcliff

sprite30 said:


> well ladies i had my first scan this morning i am only measuring at 5 weeks i thought i was 5+5 the re thought i was 5+3 but she said i am still within normal ranges. shell probably have me back in a couple days so they can look again for a fetal pole and yolk sac. i was too early to see that today. but there is def only one sac and it is in my uterus so thats a start.

Thats so exciting though! I hate when its too early to see any heartbeat, causes un-wanted anxiety! But anyway, congrats!


----------



## babyfeva

I think we will want to know the sex of our second one but also having it be a suprise sounds exciting!


----------



## Kittycat155

For a weird dream. I shrunk my husband and put him in the freezer after he would not leave the kicking baby in me alone. I woke up and was like how did you defrost. Sigh I think he is getting afraid of me now.


----------



## grich2011

Well had my first symptoms today ate lunch and lost it and then I took a nap and woke up and it tasted like I was sucking on a paper clip, I don't mind these symptoms it makes me know things re going good :) can't wait till my scan on Thursday hoping it's not to early to see a heartbeat. We did not find out the sex of our daughter so this baby we are going to find out.


----------



## hopettc3

zephyr: Your poor DH!! He must have been freaking out! My DH sleeps with his hand on my tummy all night. I've been pretty moody lately (which of course is totally pregnancy related :winkwink:) so its nice at the end of the day to know he understands.

I've been waiting all day for my hcg results from friday and didn't receive any emails from the dr so I've just sent her a message asking if she's got them yet. Hopefully I'll know by tomorrow. 
We didn't find out the gender for our first two which was DH's decision so I told him this time its all me! We're definitely finding out!!:happydance:


----------



## Hairsky

jmandrews said:


> We found out with DD and will find out with this baby. We want 3 so I'm thinking the 3rd one we will stay team yellow. :) I can't wait to find out!
> 
> Hairsky will you have a scan at that appt? I wish my scan was sooner :( March 11th is so far away.

I'm really hoping to get a scan!! I heard that this office does a scan at the 8+ week mark so hopefully yes. I see them to fill out paperwork tomorrow and that's on my list of questions to ask. Because I for sure want one then.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hello ladies!! Got my :bfp: at 9dpo on 1/25. EDD: 10/11/14. I've had 3 losses, and tomorrow is my daughters 2nd Birthday!!! I live in Michigan, and am a SAHM. I think I'll be spending a lot of time on here til our 4 feet of snow melts!!


----------



## whigfield

Yay, welcome Redhead! Sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs:

The dreams in here are just too funny. :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

I think the sickness is kicking in!! Eeeeek. It normally doesn't hit till 6 weeks but despite how crappy it feels it's a symptom I welcome  also thinking of booking an early scan for 18th or 20th feb just need to decide and book


----------



## jmandrews

RedheadBabies said:


> Hello ladies!! Got my :bfp: at 9dpo on 1/25. EDD: 10/11/14. I've had 3 losses, and tomorrow is my daughters 2nd Birthday!!! I live in Michigan, and am a SAHM. I think I'll be spending a lot of time on here til our 4 feet of snow melts!!

:wave: congrats and welcome!!!! Happy Birthday to your DD!!! 
Wow 4 feet of snow! That's insane! I'm on my way up to Indianapolis this afternoon. I'm going to try to beat the snow storm coming. Hope you enjoy the day with your DD. :)

Have a great day everyone! I will be on later to check on you all and make updates if needed.


----------



## Jcliff

Woke up feeling really sad/emotional. Had a good cry for 10 minutes. I hate this part of being pregnant, its like the worst case of PMS ever.


----------



## sprite30

Aww sorry to hear that jcliff, hope you feel better soon. 

It's pretty quiet on here today, I'm watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" right now. That show cracks me up. It's kind if funny that this women thinks she has kidney stones but she's in labour, unbelievable lol


----------



## Kittycat155

My sister and I always talk about that show. I have known very early with all 5 pregnancies. She worked with someone who was a bit off then called in sick and it turned out she was in early labor when she felt off! I just can not imagine it. 
Spotted and when wiped there was a tiny fleck on tissue. Still feel pregnant and the nausea turned more into must eat 24/7 to avoid it. I know I can not change anything so hanging back for the ride.


----------



## truthbtold

Has anyone tried B6 for morning sickness?


----------



## Kittycat155

No but I am craving beer so bad and it has ALWAYS worked for me being slightly sick to stomach so thinking I will try B6 if/when it comes back. I tend to be sick to stomach as a normal part of life and had tests done few years(ok 15 years now I think about it!) and all was normal. Mom is the same way. Any stress will make it alot worse.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! I'd like to join please! I got my BFP on Sunday at 10dpo. I went to the dr. yesterday and confirmed due date of 10/15/14. I also have a bladder infection so I am taking some antibiotics for that. Dr. is going HCG betas and testing my progesterone. I had fertility issues conceiving baby #1 (8 months) so we are hoping for a healthy, happy and uneventful 9 months! 1st ultrasound is 2/20/14 to hope to hear the heartbeat. Don't have any symptoms so I'm kinda worried!


----------



## ljo1984

Jcliff I just had a cry too lol. Xx


----------



## truthbtold

The the B6 was working for a few hours but its wearing off


----------



## whigfield

I THINK I may be having the beginning tinges of nausea.. Not sure though, will see if it disappears after eating. MS is meant to do that, right? :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah I've felt a bit nauseous today too! And keep getting he shakes if I don't eat often :-/ the cramps have also stepped up a gear ... So not a good day today :(


----------



## Jcliff

Worried about my digital test not changing! my HCG was 670 last wednesday, and im still getting 2-3. I opened up the test and it looked like this. I dont even know what this means, why there is only one line on one strip, or what to even look for. Does anyone know?? GRR i wisht they never sold these in the usa! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







clear blue.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kel21

Did you use fmu or smu?


----------



## Jcliff

Just mid-day, like an hour hold.


----------



## sprite30

Ahh I'm so glad I'm all out of these tests there is no doubt it would be driving me crazy as well. They are not dependable


----------



## Jcliff

Yeah Im over it now. Im not bleeding, or cramping. Im still feeling crappy. The test strip is darker then the control. I think the digital part is just unreliable. Oh well! :) Im still pregnant thats what matters lol I WILL NOT BE USING THESE EVER AGAIN


----------



## kel21

Ugh, I had just bought some and they should be coming in tomorrow! Lol. Should have saved my money I guess.


----------



## zephyr

Aww thats frustrating! I dont test after the first few days of positives (I took 5 tests this time) just because I know that if I dont get the result I expect I would be very upset. And everything varies so much with those tests, how diluted urine is etc. Try not to worry :)

Put some rubbish in our bin this morning......started dry retching very loudly on the side of the road. How embarrassing. Guess its starting now lol


----------



## Kittycat155

I am known to sit out during summer having a few beers and yesterday I was helping husband free his car(...) and I just started getting sick on pretty much water and 2 neighbors were out-the teen age son and the dad. Felt like yelling I am not drunk! I am growing a baby!!!

I liked the CB even though I got 3 1-2 weeks I thought the last MAY be 2-3 but it was not. I decided not to get more just cause 3 for $15 just can be better spent. Was fun to test and see PREGNANT


----------



## Yo_Yo

I find the clearblue digi s have been reliable with me this time around...but last time I got a 2-3 at 8 weeks, so they are not foolproof.

You really need to use fmu with them for accuracy
I really wouldn't let it worry you though


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi ladies. Can I join this group? I'm due the 8th of October with my second child. We already have a little girl who is 13 months old.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Yeah I tried to google it as I was wandering the same as I re-tested and still showed up 1-2wk put them in the bin as like we have all said we got it in writing and 2 lines on other tests so going to try stop stressing. IMA though I have one left as DH still does not know, he is due home tomorrow so going to put it in a box I got a birthday gift in and tell him I got a fab birthday prezzie and tell him to check! just hope he gets home so not sure to hold off till I know he is definitely on chopper. My only worry with that is if I take later in afternoon will my urine be strong enough? do have my FRER with 2 lines if it doesnt go to plan!

Anyway I had appointment with Dr today to discuss my HG fears. She was so lovely and could tell I was freaking out a bit. She says if I get an indication its starting I just have to phone her. The worrying thing with HG is it starts so quickly and once it takes hold then its a battle to keep anything down. Anyway taking each day as it comes and enjoying them! Did wake this as and thought I was going to puke but think I jumped out my bed too quick. Had drink and half dry pancake and perked up. What I have noticed is my sense of taste and smell has increased greatly!! few pinches but other than than nothing.

Made and appointment with midwife for booking appointment so got to wait till 19th Feb that was the nearest date she had even after me saying midwife wanted to see me early oh well 2 weeks to keep myself busy


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I haven't been able to be on much today. I updated the first page :) 

Poor DD has a stomach bug and has been getting sick. It's been going around like wildfire here :( my niece and Brother in law were sick throwing up all day yesterday. I assume it's only a matter of time before I get it. 
Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## Hairsky

Welcome snowflakes!! Congratulations. Glad you can be with us through this journey. 

jmandrews I hope that bug passes you up! That's one thing you should not have to be worrying about. If not, I hope it passes quickly.


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome to the new ladies! 
I finally heard back from the dr on my hcg test results from last wednesday and friday. So wed was 53 and fri was 123 which she said "suggests a normal pregnancy" and now she will book an ultrasound for me between 6 and 7 weeks to "check fetal viability and rule out twins" (because I took clomid). I had asked her about the chances of me getting placental abruption because I had it with my last pregnancy and she completely didn't answer my question. She has done this before and its really frustrating. I live 2 hours away from her office and it difficult to drive the roads because of our extreme winters here so it was kind of her to offer communicating through email. The only downside is that she tends to only answer one question per email. Its like she has some kind of limit. Soooo frustrating!! I'll be seeing my family dr after the ultrasound and then maybe try to find another ob/gyn.


----------



## sprite30

Are there any don't suggestions that anyone can think of for a first timer. I got on youtube and they said don't eat cold lunch meat because of risk of listeria bacteria. And I swear I would have never known that. I knew about the mercury in fish but the cold lunch meat was a shock.


----------



## hopettc3

sprite30 said:


> Are there any don't suggestions that anyone can think of for a first timer. I got on youtube and they said don't eat cold lunch meat because of risk of listeria bacteria. And I swear I would have never known that. I knew about the mercury in fish but the cold lunch meat was a shock.

There's actually a whole thread on it. Click here for the link!!


----------



## Kittycat155

Maybe try listing the questions
1:
2:
and see maybe it is she forgets.

I suggest trying not to go to insane with worry if you did eat something off the "bad" list! Limit caffennie,watch some cheeses your not supposed to eat-I am not a cheese person so don't know much about it, undercooked meats/eggs,anything you did not do normally before pregnancy ease into. If nothing else to avoid backache from over exerting yourself.


----------



## sprite30

Thanks hopettc3 I will def read that


----------



## jmandrews

You can eat lunch meat as long as you microwave it for 15 seconds first. :)


----------



## grich2011

When I asked my doctor she said no albacore tuna other kinds is ok in small amounts also lunch meat is ok for 7 days after that don't eat it. Make sure all you meat is cooked through no medium rare.


----------



## sprite30

Yeah I might have to consider doing a "melt" instead of a cold sandwich. Luckily I haven't eaten any yet I did have a hot dog tho but it was def cooked so I'm covered there


----------



## zephyr

I rarely eat out as I am gluten free and cant eat at most places but in previous pregnancies I avoided eating at birthdays or other gatherings with food that has been sitting out for too long and id only eat out at places where I knew the food was safe. 
Also along with the ones already mentioned i avoided caffeine, sushi, cookie dough and cake batter (raw eggs) urrrm I cant think of anything else right now :p


----------



## StarBrites

Anyone else feeling absolutely miserable? I hate to say it because I know so many woman would love to be pregnant right now and I should just feel blessed. I just haven't been able to enjoy anything with the constant nausea, cramping, bloating, and lack of sleep. I hope it gets better :(


----------



## jmandrews

StarBrites I hope u get some relief soon. Sorry you feel so yucky. It's ok to complain here :) we know you are grateful.... Grateful but uncomfortable hehe! I'm sure most can relate and those who can't soon will. 

I'm just feeling super crampy today. I didn't drink as much water as I should so I think that is why. DD's puking has made me quizzy :( I took a zofran and it seemed to help. I'm super exhausted I had a very busy long day. Talk to you all in the morning :) ps where I am right now we are predicted to get 8 to 13 inches of snow! Yuk! This winter has been crazy here this year. (This weather is not normal for here most years we will have 3 to 4 in a couple times throughout th winter) anyone else having crazy weather? Anyone having summer weather? <I'm jealous of u if so!


----------



## zephyr

Naw so much snow!! Yup we have great summer weather at the moment :p we relocated to another part of the country 6 months ago so it is our first summer here and sunny nelson has lived up to its name hehe. We live about a 10 minute walk to a beautiful safe beach :) 
Not looking forward to our first winter though as I hear it gets cold here.


----------



## babyfeva

Hope you little one feels better Jmandrews!


----------



## Hairsky

Just had my first bout of true MS. Not the greatest feeling in the world but at the same time I'm happy to have it. Also experiencing my first signs of sensitivity to smells. The weather has changed to super windy and I've cold. We've been experiencing a rather warm winter and in a state of drought. Should start to rain soon. So for all those experiencing more snow, we'd gladly take some water our way!! I'm scared of summer and how dry it'll be and what the fire season will look like. Have a good night all. 

p.s. I'm really glad I found this forum because it makes these days a lot less stressful hearing and talking with you all. And I can get all my pregnancy talk out without annoying others around me since that's all I talk about 24/7 now it seems.


----------



## darkriver

Due the 15th. So excited.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Lilahbear and Darkriver! :happydance:

My scan is today. I didn't sleep much last night from worrying. :haha: I keep panicking that there will be nothing there and I imagined it all in my head!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I had medium rare steak all the way through all 3 previous pregnancies ... With my boys that's all I craved - medium rare steak! Midwife said it's a precaution and incredibly rare to get anything from a medium rare steak


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck at your scan today Whigfield! :)


----------



## kel21

whigfield said:


> Welcome Lilahbear and Darkriver! :happydance:
> 
> My scan is today. I didn't sleep much last night from worrying. :haha: I keep panicking that there will be nothing there and I imagined it all in my head!

I can't wait to hear how your scan goes, I'm curious to know how much you can see! Next week I will be 6+4 when I get my scan and I can't wait!


----------



## jmandrews

darkriver said:


> Due the 15th. So excited.

Yay yay yay darkriver!!! So excited to see you over here! Congrats!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Can't wait to hear about your scan whigfield! Enjoy it! :) so excited for you!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck Whigfield!

Soo hormonal today and very tired!

Dd2 is refusing a day nap too! 

Hope everyone else is doing good?

It's raining non stop here!You still got snow Jmandrews?


----------



## StarBrites

Found some ODT Zofran I got in December for a vomiting spell. I only had 2 left so I took one this morning. So far seems to be helping tremendously. I am now eating pickles for breakfast :laugh2: Going to ask my doctor on my first prenatal appointment on the 10th about possibly getting a prescription. I have a bunch of promethazine but I have seen too many mixed reactions, and I don't feel comfortable taking them, even though she told me I could.. 

Good luck at your scan whigfield!


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck today whigfield!


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Good luck Whigfield!
> 
> Soo hormonal today and very tired!
> 
> Dd2 is refusing a day nap too!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good?
> 
> It's raining non stop here!You still got snow Jmandrews?

Yuk rain is no fun either. I am ready for some sunshine. We have about 8 inches of snow here. I am visiting my parents and staying here since my sister is in town. :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Has everyone made an appointment with their gp or midwife? I was planning on holding off until 8 weeks, or there abouts as we don't get a scan till 12 weeks.
My symptoms seem to be minimal today no nausea which I have had for a few days and no cramps. My breasts are still quite tender though, especially when my 2 year old uses them to push herself up, ouch!!


----------



## darkriver

I booked mine today.I got my clearblue confirmation.


----------



## jmandrews

Scottishmum2B said:


> Has everyone made an appointment with their gp or midwife? I was planning on holding off until 8 weeks, or there abouts as we don't get a scan till 12 weeks.
> My symptoms seem to be minimal today no nausea which I have had for a few days and no cramps. My breasts are still quite tender though, especially when my 2 year old uses them to push herself up, ouch!!

My DD does the same thing! Hurts so bad! Briggs tears to my eyes.


----------



## kel21

The last 2 days my bbs have gotten progressively less sore and have had some sharp pains on my right side :( Only thing that is keeping my hopes up is that I was very nauseous when I woke up today and that was new. But also am coming down with a cold. I wish I could get more bloods done, but now I am between drs. The sharp cramps are really starting to worry me.


----------



## whigfield

https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/05/1891276_10153877569825122_1919433727_n.jpg

Hello, my name is Blob! :wave:

:haha:

Baby measured between 5-6 weeks (so they think I'm earlier along than what I am, but I measured 5+3 at 6 weeks last time and caught up with the next scan) and was there with a heartbeat. The big black thing to the right of the scan is a cyst on my ovary, they say it's a corpus luteum cyst? And can be beneficial to the baby, helping to secrete hormones. Hopefully it will go away on its own, but if it bursts it can cause pain and bleeding. :dohh: (So naturally I am going to think miscarriage! Hopefully it will just go away though!)

My "12" week scan will be March 25th - I'm actually 13 weeks then (very certain of my dates, thank you!) but hopefully they can still look for the abnormalities then even if I'm a little bit further ahead?

I've been given my bounty pack and starter midwife notes too so that's something. But next scan is at 8+1 so I'm looking forward to that more as it's a private one and we should hopefully see more.

But so far, so good! Just one baby, a heartbeat, and in the right place. And best of all, no evidence of a SCH so far. :cloud9:


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/05/1891276_10153877569825122_1919433727_n.jpg
> 
> Hello, my name is Blob! :wave:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Baby measured between 5-6 weeks (so they think I'm earlier along than what I am, but I measured 5+3 at 6 weeks last time and caught up with the next scan) and was there with a heartbeat. The big black thing to the right of the scan is a cyst on my ovary, they say it's a corpus luteum cyst? And can be beneficial to the baby, helping to secrete hormones. Hopefully it will go away on its own, but if it bursts it can cause pain and bleeding. :dohh: (So naturally I am going to think miscarriage! Hopefully it will just go away though!)
> 
> My "12" week scan will be March 25th - I'm actually 13 weeks then (very certain of my dates, thank you!) but hopefully they can still look for the abnormalities then even if I'm a little bit further ahead?
> 
> I've been given my bounty pack and starter midwife notes too so that's something. But next scan is at 8+1 so I'm looking forward to that more as it's a private one and we should hopefully see more.
> 
> But so far, so good! Just one baby, a heartbeat, and in the right place. And best of all, no evidence of a SCH so far. :cloud9:

Aw yay such a cute little blob!!!! So glad everything looks great. Can't wait for ur next scan :)


----------



## jmandrews

I wish I could have betas done. They don't do them here. :( I hate that I have to wait 5 more weeks for reassurance.


----------



## kel21

Very cute blob! Glad everything went well!


----------



## Scottishmum2B

That's great wigfield. :) I hope the cyst disappears on it own and doesn't cause any worry by bursting.
You have your 12 week scan on my 30th birthday.


----------



## whigfield

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

That's exciting Scottishmum! It's 4 days before my birthday, too. March birthday buddies. :haha:

Could you get betas done privately jmandrews? Or pay for an early scan?


----------



## Scottishmum2B

That will be a nice early birthday present for you - getting to see your little blob. :)


----------



## whigfield

Hopefully blob will be active and kicking around alot, but the midwife has warned me baby has to lay nicely so they can take the measurements for the downs syndrome test. :haha: I bet this one will be a little bugger and make it difficult!


----------



## zephyr

Whigfield - congrats on the scan! Glad to hear it went well :)

Scottishmum - I havnt booked an appointment with anyone yet either. I figured they dont do much at this stage anyway and if I had concerns id just go to my gp. 

i feel so sick today :( I was hoping to avoid morning sickness this time round as I had it really bad last time.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww look at your little bean whigfield! 



Glad baby is doing well.


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Whigfield!
> 
> Soo hormonal today and very tired!
> 
> Dd2 is refusing a day nap too!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good?
> 
> It's raining non stop here!You still got snow Jmandrews?
> 
> Yuk rain is no fun either. I am ready for some sunshine. We have about 8 inches of snow here. I am visiting my parents and staying here since my sister is in town. :)Click to expand...

Will you swap the rain for some snow please?! Lol

That's nice-have a nice time with your family


----------



## Yo_Yo

Scottishmum2B said:


> Has everyone made an appointment with their gp or midwife? I was planning on holding off until 8 weeks, or there abouts as we don't get a scan till 12 weeks.
> My symptoms seem to be minimal today no nausea which I have had for a few days and no cramps. My breasts are still quite tender though, especially when my 2 year old uses them to push herself up, ouch!!

You should get booked in soon honey. I got told off for waiting last time as they need to get things in motion such as the 12 week scan booked a good few weeks beforehand.:flower:

In booked to see midwife tomorrow and she will book the scan whilst I'm there.


----------



## sprite30

Congrats Whigfield such a good looking blob. I have another scan tomorrow morning hopefully I'll be able to see a blob too.


----------



## darkriver

Great blob whigfield. 

I have to wait another 4-8 weeks for a scan boo. Cant afford private.

I am having a major stress inside. Me and my oh have had issues as we rushed into our relationship. We were best friends for 3 years and when we got together we got pregnant straight away. His family have been saying that we should wait a year to have more children. They dont know I am pregnant yet and I dont know how to tell them!


----------



## Lilahbear

Scottishmum2B said:


> Has everyone made an appointment with their gp or midwife? I was planning on holding off until 8 weeks, or there abouts as we don't get a scan till 12 weeks.
> My symptoms seem to be minimal today no nausea which I have had for a few days and no cramps. My breasts are still quite tender though, especially when my 2 year old uses them to push herself up, ouch!!

Hi Scottishmum2B, I'm in Scotland too!

I'm in Lothian so I phoned the central midwife team number and they booked me in for my 8 week midwife appointment and gave me a date for my 12 weeks scan. It's early, but I just like having the dates in my diary. The 12 week scan is on DHs birthday! 

So far I've had no symptoms apart from the occasional bit of cramping, but even that has been quiet for the past few days. Last time I had really sore boobs at this point, but nothing this time. My sickeness and tiredness didn't start till just before 6 weeks with DD so I am just enjoying having no symptoms at the moment in case it all kicks off next week.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: baby blob!! Lovely scan :) 

I booked in with the midwife at 9 weeks, but apparently I need to see the nurse at 9 weeks so they changed me over! 

Can't wait to see everyone's 12 week scans start popping up on here :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Yo_Yo said:


> Scottishmum2B said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone made an appointment with their gp or midwife? I was planning on holding off until 8 weeks, or there abouts as we don't get a scan till 12 weeks.
> My symptoms seem to be minimal today no nausea which I have had for a few days and no cramps. My breasts are still quite tender though, especially when my 2 year old uses them to push herself up, ouch!!
> 
> You should get booked in soon honey. I got told off for waiting last time as they need to get things in motion such as the 12 week scan booked a good few weeks beforehand.:flower:
> 
> In booked to see midwife tomorrow and she will book the scan whilst I'm there.Click to expand...

I never thought about waiting times for the scan etc so I might just make some enquires. :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Lilahbear said:


> Scottishmum2B said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone made an appointment with their gp or midwife? I was planning on holding off until 8 weeks, or there abouts as we don't get a scan till 12 weeks.
> My symptoms seem to be minimal today no nausea which I have had for a few days and no cramps. My breasts are still quite tender though, especially when my 2 year old uses them to push herself up, ouch!!
> 
> Hi Scottishmum2B, I'm in Scotland too!
> 
> I'm in Lothian so I phoned the central midwife team number and they booked me in for my 8 week midwife appointment and gave me a date for my 12 weeks scan. It's early, but I just like having the dates in my diary. The 12 week scan is on DHs birthday!
> 
> So far I've had no symptoms apart from the occasional bit of cramping, but even that has been quiet for the past few days. Last time I had really sore boobs at this point, but nothing this time. My sickeness and tiredness didn't start till just before 6 weeks with DD so I am just enjoying having no symptoms at the moment in case it all kicks off next week.Click to expand...

Another Scot, happy days. :)
I'm in Fife. With my last pregnancy, I made an appointment with the gp who referred me to the midwife. I'd rather not go to the gp this time as its a waste of their time and mine. I wonder if fife has a central midwife number I can call. I will have to go and google that.

My boobs have just started to get sore the last couple of days. I'm not as tired or nauseous today. Maybe it's the calm before the storm!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Scottishmum2B said:


> Lilahbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottishmum2B said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone made an appointment with their gp or midwife? I was planning on holding off until 8 weeks, or there abouts as we don't get a scan till 12 weeks.
> My symptoms seem to be minimal today no nausea which I have had for a few days and no cramps. My breasts are still quite tender though, especially when my 2 year old uses them to push herself up, ouch!!
> 
> Hi Scottishmum2B, I'm in Scotland too!
> 
> I'm in Lothian so I phoned the central midwife team number and they booked me in for my 8 week midwife appointment and gave me a date for my 12 weeks scan. It's early, but I just like having the dates in my diary. The 12 week scan is on DHs birthday!
> 
> So far I've had no symptoms apart from the occasional bit of cramping, but even that has been quiet for the past few days. Last time I had really sore boobs at this point, but nothing this time. My sickeness and tiredness didn't start till just before 6 weeks with DD so I am just enjoying having no symptoms at the moment in case it all kicks off next week.Click to expand...
> 
> Another Scot, happy days. :)
> I'm in Fife. With my last pregnancy, I made an appointment with the gp who referred me to the midwife. I'd rather not go to the gp this time as its a waste of their time and mine. I wonder if fife has a central midwife number I can call. I will have to go and google that.
> 
> My boobs have just started to get sore the last couple of days. I'm not as tired or nauseous today. Maybe it's the calm before the storm!Click to expand...

Evening my fellow Scots 

Scottishmum I met with GP yesterday but like you say it is a waste of time as they do nothing. I really just wanted to touch base and discuss my fears over Hyperemesis again. The DR was lovely young Doctor and she could tell I was stressing but was really lovely was like a little counselling session. I was physically shaking and out in hot sweat when I got talking. Anyway if I feel symptoms of HG I have to phone her asap. I was also advised about making my initial booking appointment. I recieved my pack from reception and explained midwife said previously she would see me early for reassurance and earliest I could get was 19th Feb which will make me 6+ so not too far away from the 8 weeks! Never thought about 12 week scan will sort that out with them when I meet as will have to work around work. Only work PT so hopefully be easy enough. :happydance:

Whigfield love your little 'blob' congratulations  roll on the 12 week scans  x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I think you done the right thing about going to see your gp, especially if you were feeling anxious about HG. Are you feeling better after talking things through and knowing you can contact them anytime regarding HG? I wouldn't say it was a waste of time for you. I don't have any issues that I need to discuss in early pregnancy (well I had no issues from pregnancy with my daughter thankfully), mine comes later. :)
I am taking my DD to the dr tomorrow so I'll see ask about making an appointment with the midwife while I'm there.


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> Thanks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> That's exciting Scottishmum! It's 4 days before my birthday, too. March birthday buddies. :haha:
> 
> Could you get betas done privately jmandrews? Or pay for an early scan?

I'm not sure about getting betas done. I never asked because I didn't have them with DD but I had a early scan with her. This is a different hospital and Dr. so their policies are different. There are places I could have a early scan but they are expensive and DH won't let me. So now I just have to wait. Bummer :( hope time flies.


----------



## Lilahbear

Yay, lots of Scots!

I went to the GP last time too and like you say it was a waste of time. I was glad I went though as my Dr knew it had taken us a while to conceive so she was really happy it had happened for us and actually cheered and clapped her hands! All she did after that though was give me an EDD and pass my details on to the midwife. This time was a happy accident so I just went straight to the midwives.


----------



## Plex

:hi: Can I join? I only found out today that im expecting number 2. Im due 15th Oct. So looking forward to comparing symptoms with you all! xx


----------



## zephyr

Wow it sounds like you guys do things really different where you are.
my gp was very helpful confirmed pregnancy via bloods, did my betas when I asked and also sent me for an early scan when I asked also.

the midwives are the ones who I have found a waste of time here. Hand you a booklet ask a few questions and send you on your way. 
I actually requested hospital care last time as I didnt want to be under midwifery care again and my doctor said he would try refer me but was declined.......funnily enough I wound up with twins and was put under ob care at the hospital anyways :p which was what I wanted.

we dont even do a routine 12 week scan here.


----------



## hopettc3

Hi all! I got a call today to book my ultrasound. The dr wanted it between 6 and 7 weeks so it will be on the 17th! I also called my family dr to get an app and the earliest they could give me is mar 10th! So ridiculous! I feel like if you're pregnant, you should be seen as soon as possible. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## eme

Hey ladies, joing the fun...dur date is the 14th. Symptoms so far are sore bb's, TIRED, frequent urination, and mild cramping...tugs...pulls...pinches, etc

Ive recently moved so I dont have a dr set up yet! :/ going to call my sister-in-laws OB this coming Monday


----------



## grich2011

Awesome first scan! 
I go for mine tomorrow morning can't wait to find out my due date.
My daughter is 3 months today I can't believe how fast this has gone :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ljo1984

:-( wish they didn't grow so fast!

So I'm 30 today and sickness is settling in except its 11.30pm and fighting the urgh not to be sick! Urgh! So much for "morning" sickness lol.


----------



## grich2011

happy birthday!!:cake::cake:


----------



## eme

Hey ladies, joing the fun...dur date is the 14th. Symptoms so far are sore bb's, TIRED, frequent urination, and mild cramping...tugs...pulls...pinches, etc

Ive recently moved so I dont have a dr set up yet! :/ going to call my sister-in-laws OB this coming Monday


----------



## KylasBaby

Hi everyone! I just had a positive hpt tonight at 9dpo. Based on my lmp my EDD will be October 18th! Waiting for a few more positive tests through the weekend then I'll call my doctor and see when they want to see me. I have Pcos so I want to get in ASAP to check my progesterone levels so I can start taking supplements if needed. So excited! It's my first and first month trying!


----------



## kel21

Welcome ladies! Congrats on your bfp's.

I bought a 2 pack of the conception indicator digi's and decided to give one a try tonight instead of waiting for fmu... I got 3+ tonight! Woohoo! I was working up all the ways I would have to convince myself it was okay when it came out less. I am very relieved. Fxd this healthy peanut is in it for the long haul!


----------



## jmandrews

grich2011 said:


> Awesome first scan!
> I go for mine tomorrow morning can't wait to find out my due date.
> My daughter is 3 months today I can't believe how fast this has gone :nope:

Aw she is so adorable!!! She wS born the same day as my cousins baby girl :)


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome and congrats Plex, eme, and kylasbaby!

Happy Birthday ljo!!!


----------



## whigfield

@jmandrews Aw. :hugs: Hopefully it does! Really, I'm surprised I'm sitting at 6+4 already. :haha:

Welcome Plex, eme and Kyla! :happydance:

Happy birthday for yesterday ljo! :happydance:


----------



## Jcliff

Ugh woke up with a pounding headache this am, I hope this isn't how it's going to be for 9 months. I had a terrible migraine when I was preg with my daughter, it was AWFUL


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks everyone! I'm very cautiously expecting until I see the line darkening. I've been up for a while now and won't get out of bed so I can hold fmu a bit longer haha. Had a terrible time sleeping. A combination of being excited and I've had a bad sore throat the past two days where every time I breathe it irritates my throat and I cough. But I would happily deal with this for the next none months if it means a happy healthy baby!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm worried this morning. Took another FRER this morning and it was lighter than the one I took last night. Don't think my camera could pick up the line. But them the wondofo showed a faint positive whereas it didn't show anything last night... Was it just too soon between testing?


----------



## Plex

Can you remove me from the first page please - am no longer pregnant :cry: xx


----------



## whigfield

So sorry plex. :hugs:

Kyla, try not to worry. Maybe your urine concentration is stronger at night if the one you took at night was stronger then?


----------



## KylasBaby

whigfield said:


> So sorry plex. :hugs:
> 
> Kyla, try not to worry. Maybe your urine concentration is stronger at night if the one you took at night was stronger then?

So sorry Plex :(

Thanks I'm trying not to. I hope that's the case. I'll use a wondofo tonight and see. Hopefully I can save my last frer for tomorrow since that'll be two days from my first test so hopefully my levels will havre doubled.


----------



## kel21

So sorry plex :(


----------



## sprite30

so sorry to hear that plex.

afm i had my follow up ultrasound and they were able to find the yolk sac and fetal pole so i am still measuring 3 days behind at 5+3, she said its fine. so i guess its fine.?


----------



## jmandrews

I am so sorry Plex :( I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## jmandrews

sprite30 said:


> so sorry to hear that plex.
> 
> afm i had my follow up ultrasound and they were able to find the yolk sac and fetal pole so i am still measuring 3 days behind at 5+3, she said its fine. so i guess its fine.?

Yay that is great news! Baby is growing at a great pace so I think that's why baby is fine :) hope this eases your mind a bit.


----------



## jmandrews

6 weeks today! :) time is somewhat flying because I have been so busy. Hope it keeps it up.


----------



## mommyberry

I'm in! Oct 13 it is!


----------



## whigfield

Yay! Happy 6 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

And welcome mommyberry!


----------



## KylasBaby

This morning FRER can barely see it in person, but it was there. Not sure the camera picked it up. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps2ae7b6fd.jpg
This morning Wondofo. Strangely it was the FRER that's as positive last night and the Wondofo negative. This morning they seem to have reversed. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zpsca6958e1.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

Here are both together. The FRER I think was too light for the camera. Maybe because there wasn't enough urine in the cup for me to fully submerge the test tip?
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps54be3011.jpg


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Very sorry to hear that Plex. Big hugs.


----------



## eme

Plex im so sorry for your loss :(




I scheduled my first appointment for next week Wednesday, only 6 days away but feels like forever! Haha 

The slight menstral cramps are so unnerving, I know its normal, but still I find myself running to the bathroom often. ...just to check! 

But seeing the line grow darker each morning has some reassurance.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome new girls! Congrats to all!

So sorry for your loss Plex. 

Great news my way! Beta more than doubled! Went from 31 on Monday (11dpo) to 121 yesterday (13dpo)! Hooray! But my progesterone is low. again. So I will be supplementing. :( Scan in exactly 2 weeks!


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I can see the line on the second test kylasbaby. :)
Congratulations to all the new ladies. 

I done another clearblue this morning and got 3+. I only done it as it was sitting there so I had to use it. :) I also asked at the gp surgery about referring me to the midwife so I should probably hear from her in a couple of weeks. In the meantime I was given a bounty pack and a welcome pack of some description that I have to fill in.

I am so tired today, I would happily have a little sleep on the sofa but my DD is not keen on that idea. She wants to go outside and jump in muddy puddles!!


----------



## sprite30

Awesome snowflakes. I was just wondering if this bfp was natural or did you have to do iui again?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Plex said:


> Can you remove me from the first page please - am no longer pregnant :cry: xx

I am so sorry for your loss Plex :( :cry:


----------



## staceymxxx

Had my first scan today saw a little yolk sac growing perfectly. .. go back in two weeks to see heartbeat etc xx


----------



## grich2011

Found out my due date it is October 4th!!! Also we seen 2 sacs but only one baby the lady said that there is a small possibility of the other one hiding, I don't know why to think I'm happy that there is one but wouldn't mind two anyone have something like this happen?


----------



## sprite30

congrats stacey!!! YAY

congrats grich - this should be interesting to see what happens maybe the other one is hiding? or is just a couple days behind so you cant see the yolk yet?? ill be stalking to find out.

congrats on the due date, was it what you thought it was...technically my edd should have been oct 3rd but if im measuring 3 days behind does it change to oct 6th or should i still go by oct 3rd? so confused!


----------



## grich2011

Sprite will they be doing another scan normally the earlier the scan the more accurate I'm not sure what I would go by. I honestly had no clue how far along I was I just took a guess based on when I took the pregnancy test. Three under one would be nuts but I would love twins it was great being able I see the heartbeat today!


----------



## whigfield

Yay for both of your scans! :happydance:


----------



## sprite30

yeah i go back next thursday to see the heartbeat. wow thats awesome you got to see the heartbeat as well. im jealous lol j/k.

i changed my ticker for now i guess i can always change it later


----------



## Embo78

Hi everyone. Please can I join you. 

I found out today I'm pregnant with baby number 5! We only Bded once, the day of ov!!!

When I got pregnant with Max my toddler I didn't join the august thread because I was constantly worried I was going to lose him (3 mmc's) but I've always regretted it so I wanted to jump straight in and get to know you all and vice versa. 

I'm due October 14th. My birthday :cloud9:


----------



## eme

Embo78 said:


> Hi everyone. Please can I join you.
> 
> I found out today I'm pregnant with baby number 5! We only Bded once, the day of ov!!!
> 
> When I got pregnant with Max my toddler I didn't join the august thread because I was constantly worried I was going to lose him (3 mmc's) but I've always regretted it so I wanted to jump straight in and get to know you all and vice versa.
> 
> I'm due October 14th. My birthday :cloud9:

Welcome! Due the same day! I have had a mc before as well and was a little apprehensive foe the same reason but I decided I didnt want to let fear rob me of any joy :) so im going full steam ahead! Lol


----------



## Embo78

Thanks eme I'm much calmer this time around. I was an absolute wreck with Max but that's understandable after suffering three missed miscarriages.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Embo! :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Grich - when I went for my scan at what I thought was over 7 weeks I had two measuring 6.5 and 6.3
so it is possible one implanted later and is too small to see yet. At 6.5 and 6.3 both had heartbeats and were obvious so hopefully at your next scan you see more!!
In the twin groups we often get posts of people with 2 sacs and only seeing one. Quite often its just too early. Of course other times there is just the one that developed but there's still a chance! Good luck :)

embo - welcome!! Number 5 congrats :) we dtd once 2 days after when I thought I o'd so I have no idea how we even managed it tbh lol 

Today I woke up almost vomiting, heaving in the bathroom but hadnt eaten yet so nothing. Ohhhh I didnt miss this at all.
Cramping for the most part has stopped yay!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Embo78 said:


> Hi everyone. Please can I join you.
> 
> I found out today I'm pregnant with baby number 5! We only Bded once, the day of ov!!!
> 
> When I got pregnant with Max my toddler I didn't join the august thread because I was constantly worried I was going to lose him (3 mmc's) but I've always regretted it so I wanted to jump straight in and get to know you all and vice versa.
> 
> I'm due October 14th. My birthday :cloud9:


Welcome! I'm expecting number 5 as well :happydance:


Still no symptoms really other then being tired. Keep waiting for it all to kick in out of nowhere. Going to see a screening of "mom's night out" It isnt out in theaters until April so I'll let you all know if it's any good LOL


----------



## Embo78

Oh yay mommyof2peas. Glad I'm not the only one with a big family :)

What's your name or do you have a Bnb nickname?


----------



## ljo1984

The tiredness has kicked in here too!! And nipples are feeling really sore which is a new symptom for me. And the all day nausea has arrived.


----------



## zephyr

Embo - this is number 6 for us there are a couple of us in the group with big families :)


----------



## snowflakes120

sprite30 said:


> Awesome snowflakes. I was just wondering if this bfp was natural or did you have to do iui again?

Hey Sprite! Since we had fertility issues TTC #1 - we decided to go ahead and start TTC #2 as soon as AF arrived after nursing to get a jump start. We tried for 1 month and was BFN. 2nd month TTC was our BFP!!! We are in complete shock!! We did not expect me to get pregnant right away given my issues. We are very happy. I guess having #1 cleaned out the cobwebs!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Embo78 said:


> Oh yay mommyof2peas. Glad I'm not the only one with a big family :)
> 
> What's your name or do you have a Bnb nickname?

Amanda :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow you are a chatty bunch!! 
:D


----------



## sprite30

snowflakes120 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome snowflakes. I was just wondering if this bfp was natural or did you have to do iui again?
> 
> Hey Sprite! Since we had fertility issues TTC #1 - we decided to go ahead and start TTC #2 as soon as AF arrived after nursing to get a jump start. We tried for 1 month and was BFN. 2nd month TTC was our BFP!!! We are in complete shock!! We did not expect me to get pregnant right away given my issues. We are very happy. I guess having #1 cleaned out the cobwebs!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thats awesome! we got a bfp on our first iui as well so hopefully ill be as lucky as you are


----------



## CharlieKeys

Embo - this is number 4 for me (number 5 for OH)


----------



## Embo78

This is awesome. All these big families! And I thought I wouldn't fit in with my brood :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

Did anyone else feel crappy pretty early? I started feeling crappy 2-3days before my BFP. Nausea, dull uterine cramping, irritability. Although I have been exhausted from about 2dpo. I swear I felt the implantation too. I had bad cramps and lower back pain and the next day had a big temperature dip. My doctors office got back to me saying to call the nurses station and ask about blood because they could order it.....not sure why she couldn't do it or transfer me but I called and left a message. FX


----------



## OneLove526

Does anyone know if there is a September babies group? Just had my first appointment today and found out I am actually 9 weeks along and due September 11th!!!!!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Plex I am so sorry about your loss, thinking of you hun x

Kylas I see the line on the wondo I have my fingers crossed x

Such a busy thread so not got time to reply to everyone, just glad its moving along nicely. Hope everyone is ok. 

I so wish we could get early scans in the uk just to put our minds at rest. I was lucky to get one with last pregnancy just because I was so ill. Fingers crossed all ok with this one so far but very early days.

Can I ask, I have cramps but had the odd shooting pain always left side just I got one quite sharp pain this evening but it seemed very low but it stopped me in my tracks hate all this niggles which lead to worries :-(
Maybe just over done it as was cleaning mad at home over weekend and today went mad at work, stretching into cupboards cleaning and sorting them all out. Downside came home sorted tea and started nodding off!!! heading to bed soon.

Other good thing is Hubby got home so was able to tell someone  he was chuffed and discussing the nursery  Don't think we will agree on names though this time  x


----------



## Jcliff

Okay everyone FINALLY ( everyone knows ive been stressing, but i can stop testing now!)
5w4d afternoon pee 1 hour hold ( i decide to dip instead of pee on stick, i have bad aim), but anyway look!!
 



Attached Files:







YES.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I somehow got accidentally unsubscribed! I'm back! :haha:


----------



## Scottishmum2B

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Plex I am so sorry about your loss, thinking of you hun x
> 
> Kylas I see the line on the wondo I have my fingers crossed x
> 
> Such a busy thread so not got time to reply to everyone, just glad its moving along nicely. Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I so wish we could get early scans in the uk just to put our minds at rest. I was lucky to get one with last pregnancy just because I was so ill. Fingers crossed all ok with this one so far but very early days.
> 
> Can I ask, I have cramps but had the odd shooting pain always left side just I got one quite sharp pain this evening but it seemed very low but it stopped me in my tracks hate all this niggles which lead to worries :-(
> Maybe just over done it as was cleaning mad at home over weekend and today went mad at work, stretching into cupboards cleaning and sorting them all out. Downside came home sorted tea and started nodding off!!! heading to bed soon.
> 
> Other good thing is Hubby got home so was able to tell someone  he was chuffed and discussing the nursery  Don't think we will agree on names though this time  x

I think the cramps and shooing pains are normal. I'm sure I had them with my first (I def had the cramps, not sure of the shooting pains) and I have cramps and the odd twinge/shooting pain with this. I think it is when I have over done things or dehydrated. It's a total worry isn't it! I will feel a lot better after 12 weeks!
As for the names, you have about 8 months to get him round to your way of thinking. ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jcliff said:


> Okay everyone FINALLY ( everyone knows ive been stressing, but i can stop testing now!)
> 5w4d afternoon pee 1 hour hold ( i decide to dip instead of pee on stick, i have bad aim), but anyway look!!

Yaaaaay!!! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on +3, Jcliff!


----------



## eme

Jcliff said:


> Okay everyone FINALLY ( everyone knows ive been stressing, but i can stop testing now!)
> 5w4d afternoon pee 1 hour hold ( i decide to dip instead of pee on stick, i have bad aim), but anyway look!!


Nice! Ive taken 5 traditional pee sticks (all very positive) and took a digi @ 3+4 (silly me haha) and it came back not pregnant! I refuse to pee on my second digi until somewhere between 5 and 6! Stupid digis! Lol

So glad you finally turned one!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hi Ladies :hi:

Jmandrews-- Can I be added for October 15th please.

I have a TMI question did anyone experience diarrhea in early pregnancy. I was kind of constipated for a couple of days, but now have diarrhea. I looked up online and of course see it can be an early sign of a MC. Just wondering if any other ladies have experienced it as well.


----------



## eme

cntrygrl said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Jmandrews-- Can I be added for October 15th please.
> 
> I have a TMI question did anyone experience diarrhea in early pregnancy. I was kind of constipated for a couple of days, but now have diarrhea. I looked up online and of course see it can be an early sign of a MC. Just wondering if any other ladies have experienced it as well.

Its also a pregnancy sign...I had it for about a week just after implantion...its subsided now though. I think its just our digestive systems adjusting :)


----------



## GingerPanda

cntrygrl said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Jmandrews-- Can I be added for October 15th please.
> 
> I have a TMI question did anyone experience diarrhea in early pregnancy. I was kind of constipated for a couple of days, but now have diarrhea. I looked up online and of course see it can be an early sign of a MC. Just wondering if any other ladies have experienced it as well.

I haven't had diarrhea, but I have been having WAY more BMs than usual. I think it's normal. Could it have been something you ate? I wouldn't worry.

I certainly didn't get diarrhea with my miscarriage. Doctor google will tell you all kinds of scary stuff. Don't freak out. Keep hydrated. :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Jcliff said:


> Okay everyone FINALLY ( everyone knows ive been stressing, but i can stop testing now!)
> 5w4d afternoon pee 1 hour hold ( i decide to dip instead of pee on stick, i have bad aim), but anyway look!!

Yeah! :)
I also got 3+ today.


----------



## whigfield

Welcome cntrygrl! :happydance: I have had a few bouts of diarrhea this time around. Hoping it's normal!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep I have on and off this time as well ... Did with my 3rd baby - the whole way through I had the runs until 2 weeks before she was born! :blush:


----------



## jmandrews

OneLove526 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a September babies group? Just had my first appointment today and found out I am actually 9 weeks along and due September 11th!!!!!

Yay congrats!!! Yes there is a September Stars group :) I kept u in the group so we can follow how u r doing :) good luck!


----------



## jmandrews

Wow everyone has been very chatty! Took me a good few minutes to get caught up haha first page is all updated :)


----------



## snowflakes120

cntrygrl said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Jmandrews-- Can I be added for October 15th please.
> 
> I have a TMI question did anyone experience diarrhea in early pregnancy. I was kind of constipated for a couple of days, but now have diarrhea. I looked up online and of course see it can be an early sign of a MC. Just wondering if any other ladies have experienced it as well.

Congrats! I don't know if you remember me from the 6+ thread last year but we were on it together! I am so happy to see your BFP! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## milosmum

Jmandrews - I am so impressed you can keep up to date with this group, I can't it moves too fast !

Plex sorry to hear about your loss x

Congratulations on all the new BFP, digi 3+ and scans sounds like everyone is doing well. 6 weeks tomorrow for me and early scan on Monday - can't decide if I am excited or terrified! At my last 6 week scan I burst into tears because it was the first time we had a pregnancy in my uterus and with a heart beat, it was such a massive relief! Now we have a gorgeous 2 year old! Hopefully I will be a bit more calm and composed at my scan this time.

Hello to all the Scottish ladies - I am a scot too but in exile 'down South' although Northumberland is nearly Scotland really!


----------



## GingerPanda

Is anybody else SUPER bloated? It was like this last time for me too. By six weeks I had to wear maternity clothes, because I was too bloated to button my jeans!


----------



## Hairsky

GingerPanda said:


> Is anybody else SUPER bloated? It was like this last time for me too. By six weeks I had to wear maternity clothes, because I was too bloated to button my jeans!

I'm calling my bloat, my bloat baby.... I'm having trouble buttoning up some pants and have resorted to my more stretchier ones. :dohh: I just keep telling myself, my body is extra preparing me for the months to come. :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Here's my 6 week bloat!
 



Attached Files:







6w bloat.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## zephyr

I dont feel very bloated but I have gained a lot of weight this past few weeks :( And I know it's all from my eating!!

Has anyone had cravings? I been craving raw onions. Same as my last pregnancy. Together with cheese. I've gone through so much cheese. Oh yeah and nutella. Oops I really gotta stop eating that.


----------



## Kittycat155

oranges is latest craving. Sick at thought of soda and I LOVE soda(well now it is caffeine free).


----------



## sprite30

I had the opposite I was constipated at first and it was making the bloat soo bad but I took a laxative and now I'm more regular the bloat isn't completely away tho I'm down to only fitting one pair of jeans ...so lucky I work from home. I'll be in maternity cloths in no time at all but it certainly doesn't help that I'm heavy to begin with. The nausea wasn't too bad so far but today was bad so I can see it coming already. I'll need to buy some crackers lol my nipples are soooo sore they are hard non stop. I'm surprisingly energetic the last 3 weeks i was expecting to be tired all the time dh says that I'm out like a light when I do go to sleep which is unusual but that's probably helping me in the long run as I usually lay in bed for a good 30 mins before I can fall asleep


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm very bloated. Can't suck anything in anymore haha. I'm a nanny so I just wear yoga pants everyday so thankfully those should last through delivery lol


----------



## jmandrews

milosmum said:


> Jmandrews - I am so impressed you can keep up to date with this group, I can't it moves too fast !
> 
> Plex sorry to hear about your loss x
> 
> Congratulations on all the new BFP, digi 3+ and scans sounds like everyone is doing well. 6 weeks tomorrow for me and early scan on Monday - can't decide if I am excited or terrified! At my last 6 week scan I burst into tears because it was the first time we had a pregnancy in my uterus and with a heart beat, it was such a massive relief! Now we have a gorgeous 2 year old! Hopefully I will be a bit more calm and composed at my scan this time.
> 
> Hello to all the Scottish ladies - I am a scot too but in exile 'down South' although Northumberland is nearly Scotland really!

Haha thanks! I have to read carefully :)

Aw yay that's so exciting I can't wait to hear about ur scan!


----------



## jmandrews

I haven't been very bloated the last couple days. Lol this morning I thought wow I look skinny today. Haha I've actually lost weight this last month. Super weird. I'm back to my pre pregnancy weight with my DD. I was craving queso but now I haven't been wanting much food. The thought of it makes me nauseas.


----------



## eme

I've been craving buttered bread and buttered toast. It's kind of out of control. As well as Wendy's chicken sandwiches ahahah I don't hardly EVER eat fast food but the other day I was driving past and I almost drooled on myself over the thought of one so I turned around and got one......it was heaven! LoL Had another today.....I gotta stop driving past Wendy's!


----------



## Kittycat155

My last pregnancy I went insane with checkers hot dogs. Well there is only one Checkers close enough to go to so I was going in am getting 3 and sending husband at night for more...I was so embarrassed ans happy when that craving went away!


----------



## hopettc3

I haven't had any cravings yet, but I'm totally off sweets! Just the thought of them makes me queasy. I've already had nausea on and off all day so I'll definitely be staying away from those nasty chocolates!


----------



## GingerPanda

Having some cramping and red bleeding. Going in to the doctor tomorrow for an emergency scan.


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda said:


> Having some cramping and red bleeding. Going in to the doctor tomorrow for an emergency scan.

Oh no Gingerpanda :( I hope everything is ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## Jcliff

Oh no. Hope all is well!

Is anyone else on progesterone?


----------



## hopettc3

I hope all is well, Gingerpanda. Please keep us updated.


----------



## grich2011

Jcliff I am I had to be on it when I was pregnant with my daughter in the beginning. Were you on It for your first?


----------



## mommyberry

Gingerpanda - please be well! I hope it is nothing and the baby is alright. :dust:

JCliff - For progesterone, I'm on Crinone Gel vaginal suppositories. Doc asked me to continue them until around 12 weeks.

AFM, I have a new concern. I got to know about my pregnancy on 4th (14DPO) through Beta which was 84.83. Today is 17DPO and just for the heck of seeing the double lines I poased and got a very very very faint line :( I was expecting a good dark line and this is what I get! :dohh: I'm now worried if the beta is not doubling like it should? Doc said there is no need for another beta for me... but looks like I'll go for one anyways.

I really had to tweak the pictures to be able to see even that.This is disappointing! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







7Feb2014-17dpo - Tweaked.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 8









7Feb2014-17dpo - Tweaked2.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jcliff

mommyberry said:


> Gingerpanda - please be well! I hope it is nothing and the baby is alright. :dust:
> 
> JCliff - For progesterone, I'm on Crinone Gel vaginal suppositories. Doc asked me to continue them until around 12 weeks.
> 
> AFM, I have a new concern. I got to know about my pregnancy on 4th (14DPO) through Beta which was 84.83. Today is 17DPO and just for the heck of seeing the double lines I poased and got a very very very faint line :( I was expecting a good dark line and this is what I get! :dohh: I'm now worried if the beta is not doubling like it should? Doc said there is no need for another beta for me... but looks like I'll go for one anyways.
> 
> I really had to tweak the pictures to be able to see even that.This is disappointing! :nope:

Maybe you should get a second beta?? 

Yes I was on it with my daughter, but I'm feeling like this pregnancy not going well. Not feeling as pregnant as before, and I think my levels have stopped rising, or slowly rising. I just want to make sure the progesterone doesn't prolong the obvious. I'm on oral 200mg twice a day. I have my us Wednesday so well see. This limbo is the WORST


----------



## Shylin

hello ladies. i dont have my first appointment until the 21st and thats for blood work. i get my first ultra sound on the 7th and i will get to see my doctor after the ultra sound. it takes so long to get in i guess depending on your doctors office. i have had like literally no cravings no sickness no nausea. only symptoms i have even had is sore nipples, and being super tired. everyone keeps asking me have you had morning sickness yet? im like um no... i feel great. :happydance: but i know its only a matter of time.. the nurse at our wic office estimated that i am due on Oct 4th. that puts me at 5 weeks and 5 days. how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## grich2011

Jcliff said:


> mommyberry said:
> 
> 
> Gingerpanda - please be well! I hope it is nothing and the baby is alright. :dust:
> 
> JCliff - For progesterone, I'm on Crinone Gel vaginal suppositories. Doc asked me to continue them until around 12 weeks.
> 
> AFM, I have a new concern. I got to know about my pregnancy on 4th (14DPO) through Beta which was 84.83. Today is 17DPO and just for the heck of seeing the double lines I poased and got a very very very faint line :( I was expecting a good dark line and this is what I get! :dohh: I'm now worried if the beta is not doubling like it should? Doc said there is no need for another beta for me... but looks like I'll go for one anyways.
> 
> I really had to tweak the pictures to be able to see even that.This is disappointing! :nope:
> 
> Maybe you should get a second beta??
> 
> Yes I was on it with my daughter, but I'm feeling like this pregnancy not going well. Not feeling as pregnant as before, and I think my levels have stopped rising, or slowly rising. I just want to make sure the progesterone doesn't prolong the obvious. I'm on oral 200mg twice a day. I have my us Wednesday so well see. This limbo is the WORSTClick to expand...


My doctor has me on it vaginally because that way more of it is absorbed and not just secreted in your urine. I haven't had any major symptoms yet and I never did with my daughter lets just hope your baby is being nice to you :)


----------



## zebadi

Hi Ladies, hows everyone doing? 
I've been suffering with a cold this whole week. its not nice especially when you cant take any drugs for it!! 

GingerPanda - I had some bleeding on wednesday morning - booked an US at the EPU for Thursday and got to see a beautifull little heartbeat! try not to worry. fingers crossed for you, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## staceymxxx

Does any one else feel run down and crap? 

I use to sleep for 8 hours on a night, last night I slept for 10 and half hours! ! X


----------



## ljo1984

I'm so tired this morning and went to bed at 9.30!! I nearly forgot about my youngests 2year review with the health visitor lol.
Got a bloat bump going on too


----------



## zebadi

yep - feeling run down is deffo a symptom. You will sleep more then usual. 
I find i need to have an afternoon nap, an evening nap and a good nights sleep lol!


----------



## KylasBaby

im definitely run down. Exhausted all the time. I have a pretty sore throat too. I can't wait till this weekend so I can sleep it all away!

Holy baby bloat! I'm not the thinnest person, but usually I can suck it all in. Not anymore
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zpsb96fb8b0.jpg


----------



## snowflakes120

Add me into the progesterone club. I am taking 200mg of Prometrium vaginally 2x a day. My P4 was only 10.4 on 11dpo. My last pregnancy was with fertility treatments so I started on 2dpo but it was still in the 20's. Hoping all goes well for us. 

Kinda nervous. My IC didn't really darken much this AM from when I tested on Wed. They look about the same. 

I am way bloated! Don't really have any other symptoms. A good bit of cramps which is also scaring me. But other than that. Nada. Nothing. Big sigh.


----------



## kel21

I was actually woken up by nausea today. Oh boy! How is everyone else?


----------



## eme

Im coming down with a cold...I blame baby ;) and I keep waking uo at 5am, tired...buy wont fall back asleep until 7 or 8am and then sleep late (currently not working due to a rotator cuff injury). And I have nooooo energy, sore bb's, cramping, nausea here and there, gassy, and now can add constipated to the mix. ....lovely hahaha. Oh yes and bloated, how could I forget that?!


----------



## jessieJ24

Hi ladies! I'm due October 11th :) My name is Jess and this is my second!


----------



## cntrygrl

snowflakes120 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Jmandrews-- Can I be added for October 15th please.
> 
> I have a TMI question did anyone experience diarrhea in early pregnancy. I was kind of constipated for a couple of days, but now have diarrhea. I looked up online and of course see it can be an early sign of a MC. Just wondering if any other ladies have experienced it as well.
> 
> Congrats! I don't know if you remember me from the 6+ thread last year but we were on it together! I am so happy to see your BFP! H&H 9 months! :happydance:Click to expand...

I do remember you. Hi again and Thank You!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope everything goes okay ginger panda!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everybody! Scan is at 12:40 EST. We're preparing for the worst and hoping for the best.


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I called up the midwife today. I have my booking appointment on the 21st when I should be 7+ weeks.
I have no symptoms today, apart from slightly tender boobs and a little tiredness. I have no bloat as of yet. I'm pretty sure I will start to put weight on soon though as I seem to be always hungry.


----------



## Hairsky

jessieJ24 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm due October 11th :) My name is Jess and this is my second!

Welcome Jess! We are a pretty chatty group, but always love new members. See you on the threads!


----------



## Hairsky

GingerPanda said:


> Having some cramping and red bleeding. Going in to the doctor tomorrow for an emergency scan.

I hope your doctor appointment goes well today! Sending you well wishes...


----------



## xSamantha

Hey everyone. I got my BFP last night. Due Oct 19th. Still can't believe it. LoL.


----------



## cntrygrl

Beta #2 came back at 465.03. My first ultrasound is next friday @10am. Yay!!!!! what a Valentine's Day present!


----------



## truthbtold

eme, I have a head cold. I keep checking to make sure I dont get a fever, fevers are not good at this early stage.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Oh me what a day!! Think one of my pre- schoolers has slap cheek!! Phoned midwife who wasn't too concerned and said I can get appointment to have bloods to check my immunity to it as cant think if I have had it before, I have worked with lots of kids who have had it but now I am freaked out and read too much negative things on it especially in early pregnancy. Anyway called to get bloods and have to wait till Tuesday I did explain but nothing else available aaaaahhhhgggg

Anyone else ever come across slap cheek in previous pregnancy I take it you have to get actual virus for it to be a threat?? 

On positive did get nice chat with midwife but am a bit worried that she didn't give clear options I.e you must get bloods etc as read on threads here that midwifed have expressed seriousness of slap cheek. Other issue is no one knows at work about pregnancy but if I am not immune might have to discuss with head teacher and midwife my safest option!! X

Phew glad it's the weekend! X

How's everyone else c


----------



## GingerPanda

We saw a tiny hearbeat! :cloud9:

https://s1352.photobucket.com/albums/q655/GingerPanda89/Mobile%20Uploads/WP_20140207_001_zpsdd4e1c46.jpg


----------



## KylasBaby

xSamantha said:


> Hey everyone. I got my BFP last night. Due Oct 19th. Still can't believe it. LoL.

Welcome! A day after me :)


----------



## kel21

Yay gingerpanda! Congrats on the heartbeat!


----------



## zephyr

Gingerpanda glad to hear all was okay :)

My husband has been working till midnight the last few nights and when he wakes me up when he gets home I am so sick! Is awful. Thankfully he starts a new job on the 24th and will be home for dinner and helping tuck the kids into bed. Midnight finishes are a killer! I'm so exhausted by then and having to feed, bathe and bed the 4 younger ones on my own is really exhausting at this stage. 

Yesterday I went tomato picking! Picked 8 kilos worth and then came home and made a tomato relish. It is so delicious :p


----------



## Jcliff

So cute!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Ginger panda delighted all went well 

Loving the baby bloat I was uk 12 and just had to go buy a 14 as so bloated!! This happened before with dd until hg hit and lost weight after that!! Also put jeans on I had on last week and felt really tight!! X

Welcome to all the new ladies 

Scottishmum so glad you got your appointment sorted hoping days go in quick just got 4 day week next week and week after thank goodness! X


----------



## KylasBaby

First prenatal appointment 2.24 I'll be 6weeks 2days. Holy crap! It's real :D


----------



## jmandrews

Just checking in on here to how everyone is. GingerPanda that is great! Such a great ultrasound pic. :)

Sorry I haven't been on here much today. I've been sooo busy today I'll update the first page tonight. Have a great day!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Glad everything went okay Gingerpanda!! Lovely scan :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray Gingerpanda! Great scan!


----------



## xSamantha

Made my first prenatal appointment for March 21st. About 8 weeks. If counting from my first day of last AF.. it's about 10 weeks. But I think I ovulated/conceived between the 22nd-28th. So actual 8 weeks. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone! :cloud9:

This is the first scan I've ever had that didn't deliver horrible news, so I'm pretty excited! :haha:


They did conclude that the bleeding was probably from sex, so I have to go on pelvic rest for at least two weeks.


----------



## grich2011

Doctor called and said most likely the other baby will not form so no twins for me on the bright side she is sending me for another scan in 2 weeks to make sure things are still going good :)


----------



## hopettc3

Gingerpanda and grich2011: I'm glad all is well! 

I'm 5 weeks today and still feeling alright. This is definitely different than my other pregnancies. I was already experiencing ms by now and this time its just mild nausea all day. I didn't have any migraines and now I'm getting them every couple days. The only thing that's the same is the fatigue. I find myself nodding off between 2 and 4pm. I have to tell my girls I need to rest and they usually give me about 20min before they start poking at me :pop:


----------



## staceymxxx

For the first time ever I have a cold sore!! Baby is obviously a stubborn boy in the making lol


----------



## mommyberry

Hooray Gingerpanda! :)

:thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Great scan gingerpanda :)


----------



## jmandrews

First page is updated :) welcome new ladies!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> First page is updated :) welcome new ladies!!!

So crazy to see me on any expecting list!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Gingerpanda on your scan!

Sorry if I missed anyone else, been away. Welcome to all the newcomers!


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies, I just had a horrible bout of diarrhea. I freaked out at first bc I of course thought the worse. I don't know what it was from...


----------



## staceymxxx

babyfeva said:


> Hey ladies, I just had a horrible bout of diarrhea. I freaked out at first bc I of course thought the worse. I don't know what it was from...

I have woken with trapped wind but feel like I'm going to have it too when I go to toilet x


----------



## whigfield

I seem to feel nauseous every morning until I eat now. Guessing this is the start of morning sickness!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Whigfield I got the same - waited too long to make some toast and, ended up just wretching :( was fine as soon as I ate!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

whigfield said:


> I seem to feel nauseous every morning until I eat now. Guessing this is the start of morning sickness!

Me too!

Had a bit of a disturbed night the last couple of nights, and I'm shattered. My insides have also been acting up, and I have a headache. I feel a nap coming on...


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh wow! 

Can't believe how much this groups grown! 

Not been on in a couple of days 

Lots of October babies now yay!

Hope everyone's doing well.

Saw my midwife last week. She's lovely. Feels official now!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw that's great Yo Yo! 

Yes our group has definitely grown! Yay!

For anyone with nausea or MS my friend is wearing sea sick wrist bands and she said they work. So it may be worth trying :) thought I'd share. Have a great weekend!
I won't be on much today :) it is my nieces first birthday party.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hey ladies 
Hope you are all fine. I am sooooo tired today maybe cause I am off for weekend and feeling lazy! Was up at 7am picked hubby ap at 10am came home and curled up on sofa till 11.30! Feel bad but would rather chill as it is my day off and dd not well so luckily didn't have to be at swimming lessons for 9.30am. Had really bad heartburn today think that was making me feel off too hubs says I look awful lol think he is worrying about hyperemesis too. 
Anyone else freezing?? We have wood burner on and I was lying with hoody and blanket and still freezing lol! X


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm not enjoying being so tired all the time and then not being able to sleep...seems counter productive


----------



## HGsurvivor05

I know its horrible been going to bed early but then can't sleep and when I do I keep wakening. I think our minds are far to active at the moment.

I am still feeling blah, pancakes keeping me going once start getting peckish that's when feel worse so munching on a pancake and gets me going again!!

Kylasbaby did you re-test?? X


----------



## babyfeva

Yay Yo Yo for getting to see your midwife. 

I've been going to bed at a decent time but always wake up at around 4am!!


----------



## KylasBaby

HGsurvivor05 said:


> I know its horrible been going to bed early but then can't sleep and when I do I keep wakening. I think our minds are far to active at the moment.
> 
> I am still feeling blah, pancakes keeping me going once start getting peckish that's when feel worse so munching on a pancake and gets me going again!!
> 
> Kylasbaby did you re-test?? X

Retest? I've taken a couple and all have been positive if that's what you mean?


----------



## hopettc3

babyfeva: I had a weird diarrhea episode the other day too. After that, I didn't get it again, but it was really strange. I kept going over what I had eaten and couldn't think of anything that would have caused it. I hadn't had any meat or anything else that could have caused it. Just weird.

I'm 5 weeks now and feeling ok. I get nausea on and off throughout the day, I've had crazy breakouts, migraines if I don't go to sleep on time, and fatigue. I've been trying to take a nap during the day, but its not always easy when you have a 2 and 4 year old.
I'm glad everyone is doing well! It looks like we'll be getting some beautiful bumps soon!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Freezing, very much so. Just cannot get warm :( Have had to turn the heating up and am sleeping in tog-rated socks and thermal tops.

Waking up far too early, also very much so. 4.30 or so most days. My alarm goes off at 6 on workdays. Sulk.

And so ridiculously thirsty! I'm used to having a dry mouth, as I have sjogren's syndrome, but this is just something else entirely.

My headache is starting to turn into a migraine. I really need to take an Imigran but I don't know if it's safe :cry: The leaflet says 'no known risks but talk to your doctor', which is no help. Who can I call at this time on a Saturday who could tell me?

Copping out and having pizza for dinner tonight. At least it's a thin crust with about a billion veggies on it...I imagine hubby will eat the majority of it.


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Fatigue got the better of me today and I had to have a little sleep at half 3 for an hour, my OH took our 2 year old out for a little while. I am still exhausted and to top it off I have a bit of heartburn.
Can you maybe call nhs24 mrs eleflump? I hope it goes soon. I haven't had migraines since I was a lot younger but I know how much of a nightmare they are.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Scottishmum2B said:


> Fatigue got the better of me today and I had to have a little sleep at half 3 for an hour, my OH took our 2 year old out for a little while. I am still exhausted and to top it off I have a bit of heartburn.
> Can you maybe call nhs24 mrs eleflump? I hope it goes soon. I haven't had migraines since I was a lot younger but I know how much of a nightmare they are.

I have been bothered with heartburn today too need to stock up rennies!

Still panicking about possible slap cheek outbreak at work need to stop reading, blood test on Tuesday so hopefully wont have to wait too long for results. I have huge needle phobia so could be fun 

My DD has been unwell today so might be in for a rough night :-(

bed calling. 

Kylas glad tests got darker think I missed some posts as the thread is so busy


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey!

I haven't tested yet, but I'm 95% certain that I am pregnant. OH will hopefully get a test for me tonight. :)

I am 4 days late, was afraid to test sooner because of the fear of seeing a negative and being discouraged. But today every symptom in the book hit me, and I just instantly knew I am pregnant. We will see tonight if I am right.

I woke up this morning sick as could be, nauseau wise. Slight cramping, feeling very faint accompanied with pulling in my uterus that just felt like not enough blood flow was going down there fast enough, heart Burn/reflux, headaches, and my breast have become covered in veins which is my #1 sign that I'm pregnant, and my nipples feel like someone's pinching them. It all happened so much sooner with my first two pregnancies, this ones symptoms seem to be coming on slower but once it hit, it hit hard. 

Congrats on all of the newly pregnant ladies! My first was an October Bumpkin for 2010 brings a tear to my eye remembering the journey.

XoXo


----------



## Jcliff

Not feeling well today... Tired and nauseous. Supposed to go out for an early valentines day dinner with my husband but feeling blah &#128542;


----------



## staceymxxx

How are everyone's emotions?! I've just been crying at the frog dying in cheaper by dozen and his owner the little boy reminds me of my brother when he was little :( :(


----------



## KylasBaby

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Kylas glad tests got darker think I missed some posts as the thread is so busy

Here is my line progression thus far :)
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps66de93b2.jpg


----------



## kel21

That is a very nice progression kylasbaby!


----------



## KylasBaby

kel21 said:


> That is a very nice progression kylasbaby!

Thanks. Those are the only kind of reassurances I can get that everything is going well so I test ever two days like a crazy person haha


----------



## kel21

I tested everyday in the begining! I tried to skip a day and about went out of my mind. Thankfully the tests can't get any darker for me so I had to stop! Lol


----------



## grich2011

6 Weeks!


----------



## mommyberry

Ladies... I'm only 5 weeks now.... but I seemed to have bloated a loooootttt!! It is not that I was thin earlier... just that...I'm big now. I'm not really eating for two yet... why am I bloating so much?
 



Attached Files:







4w6d - 03.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6









4w6d - 01.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## zephyr

Jmandrews - thanks for the heads up about the sea bands!! I was actually going to ask if anyone tried them. My nausea is slowly getting worse and my mum is here in a little over a week to stay with us for 3 weeks and I really dont want her guessing as we are holding off making it public till at least 12 weeks or after a scan.

ill get some bands this week and let everyone know how they go. Usually lemon and ice does it for me but this pregnancy ive gone off lemon and sour fruit!!

my cramps have mostly gone, but I now have frequent heartburn ugggh.


----------



## trying4four

Hi! Can I join? :flower:

I'm due with number four on October 6.


----------



## mommyof2peas

mommyberry said:


> Ladies... I'm only 5 weeks now.... but I seemed to have bloated a loooootttt!! It is not that I was thin earlier... just that...I'm big now. I'm not really eating for two yet... why am I bloating so much?

Bloating is pretty normal. It will go away just n time for your baby bump lol


----------



## trying4four

mommyof2peas said:


> mommyberry said:
> 
> 
> Ladies... I'm only 5 weeks now.... but I seemed to have bloated a loooootttt!! It is not that I was thin earlier... just that...I'm big now. I'm not really eating for two yet... why am I bloating so much?
> 
> Bloating is pretty normal. It will go away just n time for your baby bump lolClick to expand...

Me too. With #3 I had a bump by 7 weeks and I'm only 5 weeks now and so bloated that I can't do up my jeans :dohh:


----------



## Lijsken87

About the bloating...about three days ago I looked huge! Even hubby noticed it...and one little girl in the school I work at innocently and sweetly said, "You look like you're having a baby!!" Argh!! Hahah.

I'm 6+2 today.....and have my first scan on Wednesday. Bloods came back all wonderful and good a week ago...but now I can't help but worry over my lack of symptoms. I am VERY tired, and still have sore boobs....but no hint of morning sickness or anything.

I know not everybody gets morning sickness and I shouldn't wish it on myself....but it might help reassure me that I'm actually pregnant!!

Who else is about 6 weeks and also is still feeling pretty much "normal"?????


----------



## ljo1984

6 weeks today, after fighting nausea last few days I was sick this morning!!! Only cause hubby didn't wash his plate last night and he'd had curry!!! Urgh too strong a smell for my pregnancy sences to handle!!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Scottishmum2B said:


> Can you maybe call nhs24 mrs eleflump? I hope it goes soon. I haven't had migraines since I was a lot younger but I know how much of a nightmare they are.

I contacted nhs direct, but they didn't know the answer :wacko: I had a miserable night, waking up all the time thirsty and headachey. I still have the headache this morning, so I'm going to see if the pharmacist can advise me better, and if not, I'll have to make a GP appointment, I suppose :( My migraines don't incapacitate me, they just go on and on for about three days, and I feel crappy, but not crappy enough that I think I can stay off work etc. 

I don't know if I feel sick because of the migraine or if it's actually morning sickness. I feel a bit better now I've eaten though. My boobs have gone to another level of tender this morning...I can't lie on my stomach any more (guess I'd better get used to that, huh? :haha:). I did an IC yesterday and the test line was much darker than the control line, which was very reassuring :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Lijsken87 said:


> About the bloating...about three days ago I looked huge! Even hubby noticed it...and one little girl in the school I work at innocently and sweetly said, "You look like you're having a baby!!" Argh!! Hahah.
> 
> I'm 6+2 today.....and have my first scan on Wednesday. Bloods came back all wonderful and good a week ago...but now I can't help but worry over my lack of symptoms. I am VERY tired, and still have sore boobs....but no hint of morning sickness or anything.
> 
> I know not everybody gets morning sickness and I shouldn't wish it on myself....but it might help reassure me that I'm actually pregnant!!
> 
> Who else is about 6 weeks and also is still feeling pretty much "normal"?????

Kylasbaby fantastic progression  

Lijsken I am 5 +1 had some cramping and odd shooting pain but boobs are fine and no ms yet!! I am really tired though. During my last pregnancy 8 years ago!! I had had my first admission to hospital for ms which turned out to be 9 months of severe hyperemesis and hospital became my second home so hoping I get off lightly this time it has taken us 8 years to come back but I must admit I am a bit scared as thought my boobs would be sore lol


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone bought anything for baby yet? i've seen a lovely blanket for him for when he gets out of bath, we are going to buy it later x


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi I'm new here and wondered if I could join please? I've been TTC for over a year with irregular periods and got lucky on my first cycle of clomid! Got my bfp yesterday and still can't believe it! Especially as I was told from my progesterone blood test a couple of weeks ago that I didn't ovulate! So confused! Going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow.


----------



## staceymxxx

Loopy Laura said:


> Hi I'm new here and wondered if I could join please? I've been TTC for over a year with irregular periods and got lucky on my first cycle of clomid! Got my bfp yesterday and still can't believe it! Especially as I was told from my progesterone blood test a couple of weeks ago that I didn't ovulate! So confused! Going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow.

Congratulations, what is your due day x


----------



## Loopy Laura

staceymxxx said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new here and wondered if I could join please? I've been TTC for over a year with irregular periods and got lucky on my first cycle of clomid! Got my bfp yesterday and still can't believe it! Especially as I was told from my progesterone blood test a couple of weeks ago that I didn't ovulate! So confused! Going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Congratulations, what is your due day xClick to expand...

Thanks! You too! I think it's October 15th but I guess it will be confirmed at my appointment.


----------



## staceymxxx

Loopy Laura said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new here and wondered if I could join please? I've been TTC for over a year with irregular periods and got lucky on my first cycle of clomid! Got my bfp yesterday and still can't believe it! Especially as I was told from my progesterone blood test a couple of weeks ago that I didn't ovulate! So confused! Going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Congratulations, what is your due day xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! You too! I think it's October 15th but I guess it will be confirmed at my appointment.Click to expand...

I'm the 4th, its flying by x


----------



## jmandrews

Sour_Skittle said:


> Hey!
> 
> I haven't tested yet, but I'm 95% certain that I am pregnant. OH will hopefully get a test for me tonight. :)
> 
> I am 4 days late, was afraid to test sooner because of the fear of seeing a negative and being discouraged. But today every symptom in the book hit me, and I just instantly knew I am pregnant. We will see tonight if I am right.
> 
> I woke up this morning sick as could be, nauseau wise. Slight cramping, feeling very faint accompanied with pulling in my uterus that just felt like not enough blood flow was going down there fast enough, heart Burn/reflux, headaches, and my breast have become covered in veins which is my #1 sign that I'm pregnant, and my nipples feel like someone's pinching them. It all happened so much sooner with my first two pregnancies, this ones symptoms seem to be coming on slower but once it hit, it hit hard.
> 
> Congrats on all of the newly pregnant ladies! My first was an October Bumpkin for 2010 brings a tear to my eye remembering the journey.
> 
> XoXo


That's so exciting that you have all those symptoms! Can't wait to see that beautiful BFP and hear the good news. Let me know when ur EDD is and I'll add you. :)


----------



## jmandrews

zephyr said:


> Jmandrews - thanks for the heads up about the sea bands!! I was actually going to ask if anyone tried them. My nausea is slowly getting worse and my mum is here in a little over a week to stay with us for 3 weeks and I really dont want her guessing as we are holding off making it public till at least 12 weeks or after a scan.
> 
> ill get some bands this week and let everyone know how they go. Usually lemon and ice does it for me but this pregnancy ive gone off lemon and sour fruit!!
> 
> my cramps have mostly gone, but I now have frequent heartburn ugggh.

Your welcome!!! I hope that they work for you! You have to get one for each wrist. Please let us know how u feel :) hope you can keep your secret!


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome and congrats trying4four and Loopy Laura!!! 

Yesterday we told a lot of my family we are expecting #2 :) everyone is thrilled. We still need to tell DH's family. We need to call his grandma first. It's so fun to share our exciting news. I'm ok sharing it with our family and close friends because if something happens I will have the most loving support system. 

I haven't been having many symptoms lately. I hate when the symptoms disappear. I have a little cramping this morning. My bbs are super sore to the touch still. DD pushes off on them almost sending me into tears. Other than that I feel normal.


----------



## Jcliff

I almost had to take Meds last night because my boobs hurt so bad! But they feel fine this AM. So strange how it all comes and goes


----------



## whigfield

Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:

7 weeks for me today. Eeee. :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay whigfield!!! Happy 7 weeks!


----------



## kel21

HGsurvivor05 it has been 8 years (almost) since I had my ds too! I had forgotten some of the little stuff!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

kel21 said:


> HGsurvivor05 it has been 8 years (almost) since I had my ds too! I had forgotten some of the little stuff!

Its strange isn't it. I was speaking to a midwife on Friday as I was worried about suspected slapped cheek outbreak at work and was telling her about my niggles and can't remember any of these cramps, niggles 1st time but we had a giggle as all I remember from my 1st pregnancy is being sick! as was sick from around 4 weeks. 

Think I am stressing more with this one. Looked in to early private scan so they are £100 here in uk will have a think about it, just to put my mind at ease! I have blood test scheduled for tuesday to check my immunity to slapped cheek so I will maybe see if they can check my betas too. This is not something they would normally do on NHS I don't think unless there was a concern during previous pregnancies but may as well ask


----------



## ljo1984

Where in the uk are you? Cause there are cheaper about. Baby bond is ridiculous prices but I've found one for £50 here. I know my sil payed £50 Birmingham way too  xx


----------



## HGsurvivor05

ljo1984 said:


> Where in the uk are you? Cause there are cheaper about. Baby bond is ridiculous prices but I've found one for £50 here. I know my sil payed £50 Birmingham way too  xx

We are north of Scotland so very limited lol priced 2 think will probably just wait till the 12 wks. One positive from hg was that I had early scan at 5+4 with dd and few extra scans to keep an eye on her because I had been so ill. Still early days can't wait till we reach 12 wks you are just day behind me  x


----------



## Kittycat155

7 weeks today. Heavy discharge of lotion like and NO BLOOD at all so I am thrilled.


----------



## StarBrites

7 weeks today! First appointment tomorrow. My doctor wrote me a prescription for Zofran the other day. Yesterday it didn't seem to help much though. I've been really constipated too :( I got some stool softeners though, but only took one.. I couldn't find out how many mgs are safe. They are 100mg docusate sodium. Will ask my doctor tomorrow about getting relief. I haven't been sleeping at night, at all. I can't get to bed until like 6AM. It's driving me insane! A few cramps here and there throughout the day, bloated, sore/swollen boobs, nausea, increased cm, and lots of sneezing! Really craving some carrots dipped in ranch, so I think we'll be going to the store today :)


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm still waiting on any symptoms other than sore boobs and occasional cramping! Can't wait for my ultrasound on Friday so I can see exactly how much has changed in a week! (Hopefully a lot!)


----------



## babyfeva

Why am I not having any symptoms?


----------



## whigfield

@babyfeva Try not to worry! I barely have anything (except tiredness right now) and our scan showed a healthy bean. :flower:


----------



## Bug222

Hi JM!! Well I think I may be joining you here... I'm still a little confused on dates but got a faint positive on a FRER and a Pregnant 1-2 on a digi in the last couple of days... we are a little shocked and trying not to get too excited as the dates don't really work and I have had some bleeding but we *may* get to be bump buddies again!


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks whigfield!! Congrats on 7 weeks :)

Welcome and congrats bug!


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Bug! :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can I change my due date at the beginning? By lmp it's 29th sept :) 

The tiredness has really kicked in here now ... In bed by half 9 as I've fallen asleep on the sofa at 8pm lol.


----------



## Glasses13

Hi ladies congrats to each and everyone of you! What an exciting process! My husband and I have been trying to conceive for a year now. We decided to stop trying and two months later I am pregnant. We are absolutely thrilled! I got my BFP on superbowl Sunday. I am 4 weeks and due October 16th. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Glasses13

How do I attach a progression chart for my baby?


----------



## Laelani

Can I join you ladies? I am due on October 7! :) Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey! I just got my :bfp: 10 minutes ago! Congrats to everyone and happy and healthy 9 months! Hope to join you on this journey!

My EDD is 14 October 2014 :)


----------



## Laelani

Sour_Skittle said:


> Hey! I just got my :bfp: 10 minutes ago! Congrats to everyone and happy and healthy 9 months! Hope to join you on this journey!
> 
> My EDD is 14 October 2014 :)

Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## Baby3onboard

I'd like to join. Here's my background. I have a 7 year old son and a 3 1/2 year old son. Found out I was pregnant on January 25th, after trying since December. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and this puts my edd at 9/29. I'd like to be a member here though. So far symptoms include ms (all day off and on), peeing a lot more than normal, extremely sore bbs, and not sleeping well even though I'm tired all the time. I had two mc between my babes so I'm really nervous with this one, but had a scan at 6 weeks for dating and spotting and saw heartbeat. Just praying and trying to act as if everything is normal. I've been reading this thread for awhile and just decided to join.


----------



## jmandrews

Bug222 said:


> Hi JM!! Well I think I may be joining you here... I'm still a little confused on dates but got a faint positive on a FRER and a Pregnant 1-2 on a digi in the last couple of days... we are a little shocked and trying not to get too excited as the dates don't really work and I have had some bleeding but we *may* get to be bump buddies again!

EEEEEK!!!!!! I am so so soooooo excited to see you here!!!!! How cool is it that we were prego with our first together and now our 2nd :) keeping my fingers crossed for a healthy sticky bean! So glad you are here!


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome all new ladies!!! Congrats! So excited to get to know you all. I'll update the first page as soon as I can. :) yay for a growing group


----------



## jmandrews

Baby3onboard said:


> I'd like to join. Here's my background. I have a 7 year old son and a 3 1/2 year old son. Found out I was pregnant on January 25th, after trying since December. I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and this puts my edd at 9/29. I'd like to be a member here though. So far symptoms include ms (all day off and on), peeing a lot more than normal, extremely sore bbs, and not sleeping well even though I'm tired all the time. I had two mc between my babes so I'm really nervous with this one, but had a scan at 6 weeks for dating and spotting and saw heartbeat. Just praying and trying to act as if everything is normal. I've been reading this thread for awhile and just decided to join.

Yay welcome! So excited it didn't take you long TTC. :) hope the MS eases up soon for you. But those are all great symptoms for a healthy bean. So glad you decided to join us!


----------



## jmandrews

Bring on the Bacne aka (acne on back) :( I had horrible Bacne with DD. It's awful. I was really hoping I wouldn't have it this time.


----------



## Bug222

Thanks JM- can't quite believe it myself!!! Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sour skittle ... We must have been in the October group 2010 together then, as I used to use it when pregnant with my first :)


----------



## whigfield

Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies. :)

I am feeling really queasy today. I have had it on and off for a week or so but today seems worse. I was also getting some sharp pains in my lower abdomin, not sure what was causing that, hopefully nothing bad.


----------



## GingerPanda

jmandrews said:


> Bring on the Bacne aka (acne on back) :( I had horrible Bacne with DD. It's awful. I was really hoping I wouldn't have it this time.

Ugh, I was on six rounds of Clomid. So that gave me bacne, and now it isn't going away. Never had acne as a teenager, but now I'm so spotty all over! Gross!


----------



## kel21

Glasses13 said:


> How do I attach a progression chart for my baby?

Click on someones chart and it will take you to the site where you can make it. Copy the bbc code, come back here and paste it to your signature (in the user cp). Good luck!

Welcome to all of the new ladies!

Wow has everything come in full force! I now have to sleep in a sports bra cause I just can't handle my bbs when I roll over anymore! Ms is here to stay, still have not actually thrown up yet, but it is all day and will even wake me up in the middle of the night! On the bright side I have my first ob appt today! It is just supposed to be for paperwork, but it's a start. :)


----------



## Sour_Skittle

CharlieKeys said:


> Sour skittle ... We must have been in the October group 2010 together then, as I used to use it when pregnant with my first :)

Yes we must have! How awesome! We are preggo this month together too! I had another little one since the October 2010, so this makes baby number three for me. :)

I think I went by a different name in that thread though, it was so long ago.

I'm actually so much more nervous to have a 3rd than I was having my first and second... How is it having three children?? Tell me the nitty gritty please. :) Our house will never be quiet again that's for sure! Lol. So happy for everyone! :happydance:


----------



## staceymxxx

My 2nd scan next monday, i can't wait :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Should I be concerned that I don't have MS? I've been craving foods more than anything. I woke up this morning craving Crab Rangoon. My mum didn't have it so hoping maybe I'll just follow in her footsteps.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sour_Skittle said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Sour skittle ... We must have been in the October group 2010 together then, as I used to use it when pregnant with my first :)
> 
> Yes we must have! How awesome! We are preggo this month together too! I had another little one since the October 2010, so this makes baby number three for me. :)
> 
> I think I went by a different name in that thread though, it was so long ago.
> 
> I'm actually so much more nervous to have a 3rd than I was having my first and second... How is it having three children?? Tell me the nitty gritty please. :) Our house will never be quiet again that's for sure! Lol. So happy for everyone! :happydance:Click to expand...


I found three A LOT easier than two to be honest :) number 3 just sort of slots into your life :)


----------



## snowflakes120

cntrygrl said:



> Should I be concerned that I don't have MS? I've been craving foods more than anything. I woke up this morning craving Crab Rangoon. My mum didn't have it so hoping maybe I'll just follow in her footsteps.

I didn't have a bit of nausea or MS with my son. Don't have any this time either. It doesn't mean a thing! My mom and aunts never had any either. I swear it's genetic!!I am almost the same as you - I'm 4 weeks 4 days today. Most say if it does come it's not til at least 6 weeks. Don't worry. :thumbup:


----------



## newlywed2013

Can I join in? I found out yesterday I'm pregnant =) Due date based on first day of last period: Oct. 20th =)


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: I got a bfp this morning either 9 or 10dpo. It's so, so faint though it's a real squinter! AF not due til thursday so dont know whether i want to get too excited or not. Really worried about chemicals and things. I was due October 24th last year with Georgia who was born on the 8th! my due date will be 25th oct 14. xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Holy sore boobs! Soon it will be time to ditch my cute little bras and get some mor comfortable. I also have bad me, however, if I eat every 2 or so hours it tends to stay away. It's when I get hungry I get really nauseous. Little pumpkin needs sustenance!


----------



## Pink1981

Can I join please? I'm due on the 18th Oct!

This is my second October baby :baby:


----------



## sprite30

I'm 6 weeks today yay!! My ms is not bad at all I was totally expecting worse. Still have the sore nipples, not it's not my whole boob is that weird that it's just the nipple? I have some smell adversions so I just try not to smell things lol. I have some lower backaches today but I think it's because I helped my sister move her couch (sectional) but it was more like pushing it I'm kicking myself for doing that now but my sister doesn't know I'm pregnant so what was I supposed to do.??

I finally got some relief from this constipation I was doing ok and then it just got bad so I had to take a laxative. Didn't want to do that either but i felt horrible.


----------



## staceymxxx

I've had constant lower back ache for weeks now, i feel like a old lady trying to get round!


----------



## ljo1984

Sprite my nipples are sore too, not boobs. And totally get the strong smell thing. Everything stinks and turns my stomach lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: to all the new ladies :)


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> Holy sore boobs! Soon it will be time to ditch my cute little bras and get some mor comfortable. I also have bad me, however, if I eat every 2 or so hours it tends to stay away. It's when I get hungry I get really nauseous. Little pumpkin needs sustenance!

Same here as with the nausea! I have to keep nibbling on things and keeping my stomach full! 

My boobs have already grown and I'm debating whether it's too early to buy a new bra since I'm about to spill out of mine! I just don't want to keep buying new bras every two weeks! :shrug:


----------



## Sour_Skittle

CharlieKeys said:


> Sour_Skittle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Sour skittle ... We must have been in the October group 2010 together then, as I used to use it when pregnant with my first :)
> 
> Yes we must have! How awesome! We are preggo this month together too! I had another little one since the October 2010, so this makes baby number three for me. :)
> 
> I think I went by a different name in that thread though, it was so long ago.
> 
> I'm actually so much more nervous to have a 3rd than I was having my first and second... How is it having three children?? Tell me the nitty gritty please. :) Our house will never be quiet again that's for sure! Lol. So happy for everyone! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found three A LOT easier than two to be honest :) number 3 just sort of slots into your life :)Click to expand...

Hearing that is beyond relieving! Thank you for the insight. :)


----------



## zebadi

welcome and congrats to all the new ladies! 

I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow.. Yay!! 1st Midwife appt next Thursday and I'm booked in for an US next friday too. I have had ms but not a hugh amount. what I have had is really bad lower back pain, extreamly sore boobs and feeling really tired!!!


----------



## Jcliff

My first US is Wednesday, nervous but trying not to think about it


----------



## mommyof2peas

For those worried about lack of MS, dont worry if your gonna get it you will! I started to get mine at 6 weeks on the dot lol

I have 4 kids, and I think its easier with the 4 (soon to be five) as long as everyone has their jobs. But to be honest, My house is never clean, clean. Laundry is never caught up, and there are always dishes in the sink. But I do have more love then one person should be able to handle. The sound of giggles fill the air all the time and conversations with children have me laughing all the time.


----------



## GingerPanda

newlywed2013 said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Holy sore boobs! Soon it will be time to ditch my cute little bras and get some mor comfortable. I also have bad me, however, if I eat every 2 or so hours it tends to stay away. It's when I get hungry I get really nauseous. Little pumpkin needs sustenance!
> 
> Same here as with the nausea! I have to keep nibbling on things and keeping my stomach full!
> 
> My boobs have already grown and I'm debating whether it's too early to buy a new bra since I'm about to spill out of mine! I just don't want to keep buying new bras every two weeks! :shrug:Click to expand...


Your boobs might have grown some, but your ribcage might also be expanding! Before you go out and buy a ton of new bras that you may outgrow before this is all over, do your wallet a favor and get a bra band extender. They're like $2-3, and they have made my bras so much more comfortable!


----------



## newlywed2013

GingerPanda said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Holy sore boobs! Soon it will be time to ditch my cute little bras and get some mor comfortable. I also have bad me, however, if I eat every 2 or so hours it tends to stay away. It's when I get hungry I get really nauseous. Little pumpkin needs sustenance!
> 
> Same here as with the nausea! I have to keep nibbling on things and keeping my stomach full!
> 
> My boobs have already grown and I'm debating whether it's too early to buy a new bra since I'm about to spill out of mine! I just don't want to keep buying new bras every two weeks! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your boobs might have grown some, but your ribcage might also be expanding! Before you go out and buy a ton of new bras that you may outgrow before this is all over, do your wallet a favor and get a bra band extender. They're like $2-3, and they have made my bras so much more comfortable!Click to expand...

Oh okay! Where do I get one? Its actually the cup size I think that's too small right now. I was right on the verge of going up beforehand so I think if I get one or two in a bigger cupsize and then get an extender I'll be good to go :thumbup:


----------



## Scootie

Can I join? I'm due October 14 based on my ovulation date!


----------



## jmandrews

Woo Hoo we are up to 56 bumps in the making! Love this growing group!


----------



## GingerPanda

Newlywed, I bought mine at Motherhood Maternity, but I think you should be able to find them just about anywhere that sells bras.

I actually just bought two new pairs of maternity jeans (my bloat is so outrageous that my regular jeans don't fit anymore) yesterday at Motherhood Maternity. Their pants were buy one, get one 50% off. There was also a really cute shirt there I wanted, but I didn't get it. Now I regret it, and may go back for it! :haha:

My bloat was super bad last time, too. So even though I had a MMC at 8 weeks, I was already wearing maternity clothes then, too! Unfortunately, that was during the summer, so all I had were capris. Which are not comfortable to wear when there's a ton of snow and ice on the ground!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

When did everyone's bloat appear? I'm a little concerned by my apparent complete lack of bloating. I'm not complaining...in fact, my insides are working more efficiently right now than they ever have in my life, which is fantastic, since they normally do not behave at all. Is it possible to not get bloat until later? I'm assuming I *will *get it at some point! I'm 5+6 today.


----------



## GingerPanda

My bloat started getting annoying in the middle of week 5. By week 6, my pants became REALLY uncomfortable to sit in. I'm not bloated 24/7, but if I eat or if I drink certain things, I blow up like a balloon. :wacko:


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh mid 5th week. Love the bloat bump


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Mrs Eleflump said:


> When did everyone's bloat appear? I'm a little concerned by my apparent complete lack of bloating. I'm not complaining...in fact, my insides are working more efficiently right now than they ever have in my life, which is fantastic, since they normally do not behave at all. Is it possible to not get bloat until later? I'm assuming I *will *get it at some point! I'm 5+6 today.

I have no bloat either, not yet anyway. I keep checking every night but nope, nothing there!


----------



## KylasBaby

I have definite baby boat going on


----------



## Kittycat155

Got first appointment. 2/19. They said it can take up to 3 hours and I will meet with numerous people. Oh fun. Is that normal for USA first appointment in with no known issues? Will be glad to get ball rolling and sure as it progresses into a bump/feeling kicks it will be more feeling like I need to be going. Right now I have one concern-is there a garbage can in there or BYO bag


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome to all the new ladies!! I love how many women we have in our group! 

I'm feeling ok still. Still nauseous off and on throughout the day, but not bad enough that I've actually thrown up. My boobs kill!! My nipples are super sore too! I really don't remember them being this bad the first two times. 
Anyone else getting sharp pains when they sneeze? I know its just normal round ligament pain, but geez it hurts! I sometimes have to hold my abdomen for a few seconds before it goes away. This happened with my previous pregnancies, but I've been totally stuffed up lately so I'm sneezing more often. 

I'm counting down to my scan next monday so one more week!! So excited!!


----------



## AK89

Hey guys! 

Not sure if I joined this thread.. I'm due 4th October! 


I just stupidly started reading up on MMCs 'cause I feel like I barely feel pregnant anymore and am 6+2 and have had no MS yet.. Have freaked myself out a bit! :( But saying that my boobs are sore, I'm super tired and hungry and I've got heartburn...so s'pose there are symptoms after all! I just think my symptoms have lessened recently.. I've not been getting dizzy at all for the past few days which was a major issue for me up until then and the most noticeable missing symptom! And for the most part when I'm at work and busy, I often just completely forget that I'm pregnant! I know there are lots of cases of women just not having many symptoms while pregnant so I should just stop being silly and worrying myself but I can't help it :( 

Is POAS a good way of checking that everything's going alright in there...?? If you have a MMC I presume your line would get fainter..?


----------



## zephyr

This morning I brought some sea bands. Havnt really tried them long enough to know if they are working or not though yet.
I also brought blackmores morning sickness formula which is vit b6 and ginger. Will be taking that soon so hope it works. Im so sick :(
And tired. 

Yesterday I took my middle daughter to her first highland dance class. Shes done ballet and jazz for 5 years (since she was 3) so this is a bit of a change for her and she really loves it. Was lots of fun.


----------



## sprite30

Kittycat, 3 hours seems long but I have no clue. We met with our maternal fetal dr already for a preconception appt and that did take about an hour but we didnt need to meet anyone else just him...who else is there to meet ? Lol sorry if I'm being naive I guess I don't know. When we go to our re the us usually only takes max 20 minutes as they rarely make us wait long.

Ak, try not to worry so much about symptoms each person is different. My symptoms at this point seem very minimal which I am glad about and I often don't "feel" pregnant either but I wouldn't jump to mmc right away. Just be sure your taking care of yourself. I wouldn't be testing at this point at all tests are different and contain more or less dye and you could be just causing yourself more stress. When is your first scan?


----------



## ljo1984

I've had two mmc and the reason there "missed" (as such) is because your body still continues to produce hormones, placenta still carries on etc. with both mine I still had bfp's for weeks after actually MC. :-( but honestly not everyone gets sickness do don't think the worse. It is very common but both my SIL's didn't have any ms or nausea with their kids, I have with all mine yet my mum never. Suppose it depends how sensitive to hcg you are maybe.  I'm sure you have a healthy and happy bean in there. Xx


----------



## babyfeva

AK, if it makes you feel any better (which it probably wont, because I still worry too) with my son, I didn't have any symptoms. Now with this second one none either. I'm always thinking the worst everyday but we have to try our best to stay positive and happy.


----------



## Kittycat155

I live in an area known not to comply with prenatals and they go all out trying to prevent issues. I just hope I get a low key experience as I do not want to be grouped with these women and have to have longer exams/more involvement cause of the statistics. 
Looks like a nurse, social worker and nutritionist will be there. Though I do see on intake are you considering abortion? Was this planned? so maybe it is more a crisis/normal care in one center. They are really close by and heard good things in general online but no one I personally can ask about experience.


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh goodness holy emotions! Im at my parents for dinner as they watch my dogs during the day so I just stay for dinner. My mom made a deal out of a joke I made and I had to leave the room so I wouldn't cry. Gonna be a long 8 months.


----------



## Kittycat155

If it helps...

I told my husband to take the stick out of his ass or I would give him enough xanax to knock him out weeks at a time...lmao He is a little boy often and taking him into medical offices can sometimes end with hun put that down! or "What is this"? and me saying I will tell you later.


----------



## zephyr

Kylasbaby haha im like that too! Yesterday at my daughters dance class I kept tearing up watching the dances and when another twin parent introduced themselves I got teary eyed seeing their twins all grown up (they were 11) They must of thought I was nuts since id never met them before haha

as for the morning sickness stuff I got earlier so far so good! I was actually able to eat food without feeling like I didn't want it :p gosh I hope this actually works.


----------



## KylasBaby

zephyr said:


> Kylasbaby haha im like that too! Yesterday at my daughters dance class I kept tearing up watching the dances and when another twin parent introduced themselves I got teary eyed seeing their twins all grown up (they were 11) They must of thought I was nuts since id never met them before

Ugh! Like an emotional prepubescent girl


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> Oh goodness holy emotions! Im at my parents for dinner as they watch my dogs during the day so I just stay for dinner. My mom made a deal out of a joke I made and I had to leave the room so I wouldn't cry. Gonna be a long 8 months.


I cried yesterday because I spilled my husbands root beer. :blush:


----------



## mrs sunflower

Hi everyone! I'd like to join - I'm due 10/22! :cloud9:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I can't remember who said about worrying about no morning sickness (sorry! :blush: ) 

If it helps I didn't have morning sickness with my last three pregnancies, and nothing really this time yet either (I feel ill if I don't eat as soon as I get up - then am fine). No MS isn't a sign something is wrong ... Just enjoy not feeling sick. :)


----------



## sprite30

Omg my husband is the same way kittycat, so annoying. I'm going to have two children lol

Oh a nutritionist would be wonderful I don't think they have that in our area. Think they would just refer me to the hospital weight center which would kind of be silly to go to while pregnant. 

Aww Kyla, it'll be ok . A good cry never hurt anyone


----------



## sprite30

mrs sunflower said:


> Hi everyone! I'd like to join - I'm due 10/22! :cloud9:

Welcome to the group mrs sunflower. When I saw 10/22 I thought wow were on 10/22 due dates and then I looked at my ticker and saw 19 days I found out I'm pregnant and thought holy crap it's been 19 days already lol


----------



## Kittycat155

He get worse in times of stress? I was euthanizing a cat and waiting for iv placement and husband starts looking at displays they have for the vet to show you stuff and I was like put that down....Put that down!!!! He picked up the display for the hip displasia and something fell out.

Yeah nutrionist sounds cool just not at 8 weeks! I was in line today and a Mom gave her kids some chewy fruit snack and it just progressed to outright bad smell. Started as just strawberry.

I feel the same way at all the new ones and feels like it was not long ago I was 3w and some days and now I am nearly month past! But why does due date feel SO far away!


----------



## kel21

I started to cry the other day in Walmart when I got in line to check out and the cashier told me she was closed! Lol


----------



## KylasBaby

sprite30 said:


> Aww Kyla, it'll be ok . A good cry never hurt anyone

Haha thanks. I'm a very emotional person as well so I suppose that doesn't help. I just not telling my parents for another few weeks until I'm sure I have a sticky little sea monkey so I couldn't let them see me cry or they'd know something was up.


----------



## newlywed2013

I don't know how you couldnt tell your parents yet! Thats the first thing I did after I told my husband, and now my parents, grandparents, aunt, brother... haha well everybody knows. :blush:


So question.. well more of a concern. 
I ate my lunch today (buffalo chicken quesadilla- homemade) and it literally went straaight through me. I barely finished my last bite and I was sitting on the toilet. 

Anywaays, I thought it was the hot sauce, so I decided something mellow for dinner- tomato soup, and again, same thing happened. 

I'm trying to stay hydrated, but it's really irritating and I'm hoping it doesnt continue! Any tips? I'm nervous if my food is going right through me before I get any nutrition or anything from it. It's also making me completely exhausted. :sleep:


----------



## mommyberry

I had a sharp pinching pain in my abdomen yesterday and I was getting all kinda thoughts like is this ectopic? am I aborting etc etc... So I called in and went for a scan immediately.

I saw my precious 3mm baby sac sitting right there with no qualms. It was lovely! Doc told me that everything was alright and that the pain might have been the bowel movements. And thatz how my first scan was to be! Eeeekkk!!

I'm asked to come back on the 20th for the heartbeat scan... yay!!

And all those without symptoms... no worries! Symptoms got nothing to do with "how pregnant you are". Don't miss them too much... they might just decide to visit you anytime.


----------



## KylasBaby

newlywed2013 said:


> I don't know how you couldnt tell your parents yet! Thats the first thing I did after I told my husband, and now my parents, grandparents, aunt, brother... haha well everybody knows. :blush:

It is very hard. I don't want to tell anyone until at least after my first ultrasound and I'm sure everything will stick!


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how you couldnt tell your parents yet! Thats the first thing I did after I told my husband, and now my parents, grandparents, aunt, brother... haha well everybody knows. :blush:
> 
> It is very hard. I don't want to tell anyone until at least after my first ultrasound and I'm sure everything will stick!Click to expand...

I thought about waiting but I figured the people that I am telling, I would need their support if bean doesn't stick, so I am okay with it :thumbup:
Plus I can't keep a secret for the life of me!


----------



## hopettc3

Good for you for keeping it quiet and not telling myself. I told my mom first, then a close friend, then I just couldn't keep my mouth shut. I held off telling my step-MIL till yesterday because I know how she can be. I told her we're having a baby and it took her 3 full minutes to actually say congratulations! She kind of hmmm'd and haaah'd. Then tried to tell me she was going to tell us to have a baby now if we wanted a third. I know she doesn't like children because she has told us. She also told my BIL's wife to stop having kids after they had #2. She would never say that to me because I would tell her exactly what I think. Anyways, I was pretty annoyed with her. At least DH supports me and knows what she's like.


----------



## sprite30

I haven't told my parents yet either, or dh's parents. I literally only told dh cause he was kind of expecting it lol my coworker, my BFF and my sil and I only told them bc I know they won't blab. I haven't even told my own sister yet, shell totally tell everyone and were not ready for that yet. I'm still debating if I want to wait until 12 weeks, 10 weeks or just get it over with at 8 weeks?


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome AK89 and mrs sunflower! :) first page all updated.

Has anyone else's abdomen felt like ur muscles are sore or like and tightening sensation as if u have been doing crunches? Mine feels that way and it's so uncomfortable. I had it with DD but not this early on.


----------



## zephyr

I havnt told my mum yet for a few reasons, she is good friends with the mil (they were best friends when we were kids) and she will tell her when shes visiting here and the longer till the mil knows the better! When my mums goes back to oz theres less of a chance of her telling the mil.
honestly if the mil and nana in law know I will go crazy they are very in your face pushy people and I told hubby we arent telling them till at least 12 weeks. He agreed cos he knows what they are like.
thinking about telling mum on her last night here maybe that might be nice cos my nana will be here too. 

the other reason I dont want to broadcast another loss if that happened as last time people were really insensitive about it. Again mainly the inlaws.

I also want to get a scan and make sure there is just one.
Is hard keeping it a secret though. Apart from people at hubbys work only a few others know.


----------



## babyfeva

newlywed, 
I've been going through the same issue. I put a thread together for this exact problem. The only thing I can say is to stay hydrated.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Anyone totally convinced you know what gender your going to have? I just have it in my head that we are going to have a girl, and I love the name we have picked out. I may be a little sad if it turns out to be a boy, But of course Ill get over it really fast and love him just the same lol

I cant wait for 16-20 weeks!

Edit: I need journal stalkers! If you get bored I would be happy to have ya lol


----------



## whigfield

I told my parents but they've known everything every step of the way so far and are very supportive, and were when we lost each baby as well. I remember them coming up to see us the day after with this massive boquet of flowers, white lilies and such... :cry: My mom is even considering coming to our 8w+1d scan next Monday! :haha:

Unfortunately, OH told his mom (but not his dad - they're divorced), and I'm just really mad about it. I really don't like his family and don't get on very well with them. I've already had his mom and her boyfriend tell me, "keep it to yourself this time", "keep it off of facebook" (we announced on facebook last time at 8 weeks after being reassured by sonographers and my GP that the risk of natural miscarriage (unrelated to the SCH) was very similar at 8 weeks to 12 weeks -- however due to the condition I had, we could have lost the baby at ANY stage in the pregnancy, not just the first trimester so another thing for it was that I wanted to celebrate the time we had with baby). It makes me so mad. When we lost the baby last time, the first thing his mom said was "OH you'll have to tell everyone now!" I nearly killed her. I was never ashamed to have to announce the death of my baby, just devastated. It's likely after 5 good scans and listening to the heartbeat daily I would have put something on about it on facebook after we lost LO anyway. And why not? I can do what I damn well like. If people feel 'uncomfortable' that my baby died then they know where the door is in my life!

So now I feel like I can't tell anyone (on her side) about the baby because if we lose it, she'll be filled with "embarrassment" again. I have no intention anyway and will leave it entirely up to OH if and when he decides to tell people. I feel like that whole side of his family (including his dad) have absolutely no right to this baby at all, and I'm still mad at OH for telling her. :haha:

We'll probably be finding out the gender, but after the way she treats us, I've decided we'll keep that from her. Wouldn't want her to be filled with shame incase the sonographer was wrong. :haha:


----------



## zebadi

7 weeks today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> I told my parents but they've known everything every step of the way so far and are very supportive, and were when we lost each baby as well. I remember them coming up to see us the day after with this massive boquet of flowers, white lilies and such... :cry: My mom is even considering coming to our 8w+1d scan next Monday! :haha:
> 
> Unfortunately, OH told his mom (but not his dad - they're divorced), and I'm just really mad about it. I really don't like his family and don't get on very well with them. I've already had his mom and her boyfriend tell me, "keep it to yourself this time", "keep it off of facebook" (we announced on facebook last time at 8 weeks after being reassured by sonographers and my GP that the risk of natural miscarriage (unrelated to the SCH) was very similar at 8 weeks to 12 weeks -- however due to the condition I had, we could have lost the baby at ANY stage in the pregnancy, not just the first trimester so another thing for it was that I wanted to celebrate the time we had with baby). It makes me so mad. When we lost the baby last time, the first thing his mom said was "OH you'll have to tell everyone now!" I nearly killed her. I was never ashamed to have to announce the death of my baby, just devastated. It's likely after 5 good scans and listening to the heartbeat daily I would have put something on about it on facebook after we lost LO anyway. And why not? I can do what I damn well like. If people feel 'uncomfortable' that my baby died then they know where the door is in my life!
> 
> So now I feel like I can't tell anyone (on her side) about the baby because if we lose it, she'll be filled with "embarrassment" again. I have no intention anyway and will leave it entirely up to OH if and when he decides to tell people. I feel like that whole side of his family (including his dad) have absolutely no right to this baby at all, and I'm still mad at OH for telling her. :haha:
> 
> We'll probably be finding out the gender, but after the way she treats us, I've decided we'll keep that from her. Wouldn't want her to be filled with shame incase the sonographer was wrong. :haha:

Honey-you tell who you like, when you like, how you like-this is your lovely news to tell! :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Welcome AK89 and mrs sunflower! :) first page all updated.
> 
> Has anyone else's abdomen felt like ur muscles are sore or like and tightening sensation as if u have been doing crunches? Mine feels that way and it's so uncomfortable. I had it with DD but not this early on.

Kind of like Brixton hicks? I'm getting odd Brixton hicks like a muscle pulled feelings in belly very now and again.

:flower:

Hope your doing ok-can't keep up with this group as its so fast moving now!


----------



## zebadi

i am sooooo convinced that were going to have a little princess!! but i think its because I REALLY wont one that I'm so convinced, if you know what i mean... 

We are 6 sisters, no brothers... my 2 older sisters have children, all boys no girls! so its a race to see who has the first girl...! really hoping its me. :pink:

To be honest, i dont want to find out, i would love for it to be a surprise but DH, my mom and MIL really want to know - we havent dicided for sure yet if we will or not though.


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I told my parents but they've known everything every step of the way so far and are very supportive, and were when we lost each baby as well. I remember them coming up to see us the day after with this massive boquet of flowers, white lilies and such... :cry: My mom is even considering coming to our 8w+1d scan next Monday! :haha:
> 
> Unfortunately, OH told his mom (but not his dad - they're divorced), and I'm just really mad about it. I really don't like his family and don't get on very well with them. I've already had his mom and her boyfriend tell me, "keep it to yourself this time", "keep it off of facebook" (we announced on facebook last time at 8 weeks after being reassured by sonographers and my GP that the risk of natural miscarriage (unrelated to the SCH) was very similar at 8 weeks to 12 weeks -- however due to the condition I had, we could have lost the baby at ANY stage in the pregnancy, not just the first trimester so another thing for it was that I wanted to celebrate the time we had with baby). It makes me so mad. When we lost the baby last time, the first thing his mom said was "OH you'll have to tell everyone now!" I nearly killed her. I was never ashamed to have to announce the death of my baby, just devastated. It's likely after 5 good scans and listening to the heartbeat daily I would have put something on about it on facebook after we lost LO anyway. And why not? I can do what I damn well like. If people feel 'uncomfortable' that my baby died then they know where the door is in my life!
> 
> So now I feel like I can't tell anyone (on her side) about the baby because if we lose it, she'll be filled with "embarrassment" again. I have no intention anyway and will leave it entirely up to OH if and when he decides to tell people. I feel like that whole side of his family (including his dad) have absolutely no right to this baby at all, and I'm still mad at OH for telling her. :haha:
> 
> We'll probably be finding out the gender, but after the way she treats us, I've decided we'll keep that from her. Wouldn't want her to be filled with shame incase the sonographer was wrong. :haha:
> 
> Honey-you tell who you like, when you like, how you like-this is your lovely news to tell! :flower:Click to expand...

I totally agree with Yo-Yo. You take your time and tell everyone as and when you like! x


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> 7 weeks today!!! :happydance:

Yay!
Happy 7 weeks honey! :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

I had huge gut feelings about my girls, knew they were going to be :pink: 

gut feeling this time is boy!


----------



## zebadi

wow - and you were right both times!! 

its so exciting isnt it!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Pregnant with number 2 here, due 21st October, big shock as i messed up with the pill last month and now im 4 weeks pregnant eeeeek.

Addicted to BNB through first pregnancy and have been stalking for a week now so thought I would do something useful and write something! xxx


----------



## zebadi

Congrats and Welcome Michelle!


----------



## whigfield

Happy 7 weeks zebadi!!

I think we are having a girl, have done since we conceived, but I have no idea if it's because that's what we'd prefer (though not to say we'd be unhappy with a boy!), or whether it's just because I 'feel' that. It does feel more pink than blue, though. I can't imagine this bump turning blue. No idea why! It would be nice if it was a girl though - we haven't had a girl born in the family in a while!

Welcome Michelle :happydance:


----------



## Scootie

Since we are all around the same weeks, I wonder if you guys can answer a question for me. I have a lot of pelvic pain/soreness and I wonder how much is normal? Some investigating leads me to believe maybe it's all the ligaments stretching and softening. But it hurts a lot. I don't have any weird discharge or a fever so I don't suspect infection. It just feels like I have been working out my abs non stop. My whole pelvis aches and my lower back and my hips a little too. It is especially worse at the end of the day which at that point it feels like all my muscles are burning. I have only had like 1 or 2 cramps at night for the past 2 nights and this does not feel like cramps. Please tell me you guys have experienced this as well? I was on depo for many years and only had 1 real period before getting pregnant so maybe my uterus is just out of shape?


----------



## xxMichellexx

zebadi said:


> i am sooooo convinced that were going to have a little princess!! but i think its because I REALLY wont one that I'm so convinced, if you know what i mean...
> 
> We are 6 sisters, no brothers... my 2 older sisters have children, all boys no girls! so its a race to see who has the first girl...! really hoping its me. :pink:
> 
> To be honest, i dont want to find out, i would love for it to be a surprise but DH, my mom and MIL really want to know - we havent dicided for sure yet if we will or not though.

My partner would love a boy, however I just think I am having another girl (kind of hope its a girl as ive had the name picked out since I had my daughter ha ha) xxx


----------



## jmandrews

xxMichellexx said:


> Pregnant with number 2 here, due 21st October, big shock as i messed up with the pill last month and now im 4 weeks pregnant eeeeek.
> 
> Addicted to BNB through first pregnancy and have been stalking for a week now so thought I would do something useful and write something! xxx

Welcome Michelle!!!! Congrats on #2 :) I am also expecting #2. How old is your first?


----------



## JT2013

Hello! I'm due October too - 7th by LMP but I'm not sure when I ovulated and so I think this date might change when I go for my scan next week! 

To join in with the gender conversation, I think we're having a girl- and so does DH but the chinese gender predictor says boy! We really don't mind though and aren't planning to find out the sex.


----------



## jmandrews

Scootie said:


> Since we are all around the same weeks, I wonder if you guys can answer a question for me. I have a lot of pelvic pain/soreness and I wonder how much is normal? Some investigating leads me to believe maybe it's all the ligaments stretching and softening. But it hurts a lot. I don't have any weird discharge or a fever so I don't suspect infection. It just feels like I have been working out my abs non stop. My whole pelvis aches and my lower back and my hips a little too. It is especially worse at the end of the day which at that point it feels like all my muscles are burning. I have only had like 1 or 2 cramps at night for the past 2 nights and this does not feel like cramps. Please tell me you guys have experienced this as well? I was on depo for many years and only had 1 real period before getting pregnant so maybe my uterus is just out of shape?

This sounds totally normal. Is it off and on throughout the day? I have this same thing. Round ligament pain and sore abdomen muscles. Plus sore back. It really sucks. Take regular Tylenol. Hope u feel better.


----------



## jmandrews

Happy 7 weeks zebadi!!!

With my first I was convinced I was having a boy. The Chinese calendar and all the other old wives tales said boy. Lol wrong I had a girl. I did have two dreams I was having a girl so I should have gone with that.
This time I'm not sure. The Chinese calendar says boy again but I had a dream I was having another girl. So probably another girl. We will be finding out and I can't wait! 

We don't have names picked out yet. It is going to be a challenge for DH and I because we can't agree on anything. Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh :hi: Michelle ;) 

I would like another girl ... But I just hVe a feeling it's a boy. Not really sure why.


----------



## jmandrews

This group is growing fast!!!! 60 bumps so far!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Chinese gender say girl for us! 

Four females in the house? How would my hubby cope!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

xxMichellexx said:


> Pregnant with number 2 here, due 21st October, big shock as i messed up with the pill last month and now im 4 weeks pregnant eeeeek.
> 
> Addicted to BNB through first pregnancy and have been stalking for a week now so thought I would do something useful and write something! xxx

Congrats on expecting baby no2!


----------



## Scootie

jmandrews said:


> Scootie said:
> 
> 
> Since we are all around the same weeks, I wonder if you guys can answer a question for me. I have a lot of pelvic pain/soreness and I wonder how much is normal? Some investigating leads me to believe maybe it's all the ligaments stretching and softening. But it hurts a lot. I don't have any weird discharge or a fever so I don't suspect infection. It just feels like I have been working out my abs non stop. My whole pelvis aches and my lower back and my hips a little too. It is especially worse at the end of the day which at that point it feels like all my muscles are burning. I have only had like 1 or 2 cramps at night for the past 2 nights and this does not feel like cramps. Please tell me you guys have experienced this as well? I was on depo for many years and only had 1 real period before getting pregnant so maybe my uterus is just out of shape?
> 
> This sounds totally normal. Is it off and on throughout the day? I have this same thing. Round ligament pain and sore abdomen muscles. Plus sore back. It really sucks. Take regular Tylenol. Hope u feel better.Click to expand...

It's not really on and off. Its constant, but just sometimes worse than other times. But generally sounds like what you described. Sometimes the soreness even travels to my upper abdominal muscles.


----------



## xxMichellexx

jmandrews said:


> xxMichellexx said:
> 
> 
> Pregnant with number 2 here, due 21st October, big shock as i messed up with the pill last month and now im 4 weeks pregnant eeeeek.
> 
> Addicted to BNB through first pregnancy and have been stalking for a week now so thought I would do something useful and write something! xxx
> 
> Welcome Michelle!!!! Congrats on #2 :) I am also expecting #2. How old is your first?Click to expand...

She is 2.5 years old, shes a bit of a madam but she will be brilliant with a baby!



CharlieKeys said:


> Oh :hi: Michelle ;)
> 
> I would like another girl ... But I just hVe a feeling it's a boy. Not really sure why.

Hi charlieeeee, found myself on BNB again!


----------



## Kittycat155

Every calculator I have used says boy. Last time I felt strongly it was a girl and all said same. I have no strong feeling either way this time. 

Whigfield-sounds like my Mom. She asked if I was up for them to come over day I MC(early am) I said yeah she had gifts,food, oh my crying thinking about it now. They did not stay long but it was so nice to not be left alone all day as it was a Monday and they tend to drag anyways.


----------



## cntrygrl

I have a feeling we may be having twins. We had quite a few follicles with our medication and IUI. Really just hoping for at least one healthy sticky bean this time around. I can't wait for Friday to get here for our first scan. I'm with a fertility specialist so more bloodwork and scans than normal. Have any of you ladies had your Beta tested? My numbers were at 14DPIUI and 16DPIUI.


----------



## GingerPanda

Cntrygrl, my doctor suspects twins because of my betas. At 10dpo @3pm, they were 22. At 12dpo @ 9am, they rocketed up to 79! Haven't had any drawn since then. Had an emergency scan last Friday (had some bleeding Thursday night), and they only saw one. But they were quick to point out that it was probably too early for another to show up yet. In the printout they gave me, I swear I can see the shadow of something on the other side of my uterus. Now I don't know what to think, as hubs was convinced it was twins, and I was convinced it was just one.

Our next scan is on Friday, too!


----------



## newlywed2013

Guys, please put my mind at ease. I have seen where some ladies take a test and it's an okay line and then a couple days later take another test and it's an awesome line, and I wanted to do the same, but it's almost the same line I got two days ago! I know everyones different but it's making me a bit nervous. 

https://i57.tinypic.com/2nhhvyu.jpg


----------



## cntrygrl

Mine were 240 at 14dp and 465 at 16dp. Curious to see what they are Friday as I've been nervous about not having ms. My BBs and nipples still hurt, I have major bloat, and my stomach muscles are actually sore to the touch.


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- I did some reading online and there's only so much dye in the tests and the tests could be different even in the same batch. It put my mind at ease a little. I think today's line is darker than the other one.


----------



## newlywed2013

Oh that does help! That's why they say if there's a line there's a line, it could be picking up all the dye it has! Okay, phew. You're awesome, thank you!!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I think todays line is darker too!


----------



## GingerPanda

Newlywed, today's line is definitely darker. And FRER are complete and total crap. After my experience with them this time, I'm never going to buy them again. My line at 22 hCG was exactly the same as it was at 79 hCG. If I hadn't had my betas done, I would've been convinced I was having another miscarriage.


----------



## cntrygrl

You're Very Welcome. I'm a bit of a worry wart this time around with already having a mc. I'm trying not to stress so I look a lot of stuff up online or ask questions like you do. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

For those wondering about twins and have done beta's check out this website. Here are betas for twins: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin And betas for singles: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single They also have triplets + posted too on the site.


----------



## newlywed2013

GingerPanda said:


> Newlywed, today's line is definitely darker. And FRER are complete and total crap. After my experience with them this time, I'm never going to buy them again. My line at 22 hCG was exactly the same as it was at 79 hCG. If I hadn't had my betas done, I would've been convinced I was having another miscarriage.


Oh this really helps too! Thank you!!! :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

Haha, I love BetaBase. I lived on that site for like a month. :haha:


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol I am definitely in the twin range as far as the median is concerned.


----------



## KylasBaby

Lovely progression! Eases my worries a bit. I have one more FRER which I'll use at 16dpo and then 2 more digis for weekly. 

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps8e626764.jpg


----------



## newlywed2013

nice! I am jealous I didnt even implant until 11dpo! so i didnt have a positive test until 13, i am now 15dpo


----------



## KylasBaby

newlywed2013 said:


> nice! I am jealous I didnt even implant until 11dpo! so i didnt have a positive test until 13, i am now 15dpo

I felt implantation at 7dpo


----------



## newlywed2013

Nice!


So I just scheduled my first doctors appointment for thursday! So excited, it still doesnt feel real!


----------



## sprite30

Were expecting a lot of snow here Thursday so I had to reschedule my next scan to Friday. It'll be nice to have it done on valentines day but I'm getting nervous now Friday is far away lol I don't feel like working or anything I just want to go lay in bed until Friday I have zero motivation ugh


----------



## Kittycat155

We are in the 6-8 inches of snow category. My husband is talking of moving ANYWHERE that does not snow as he can not tolerate much more of this weather. 

I had implantation 6dpo. We had sex after and had fleck of blood and some brown blood mixed in. And that....was the last time we had sex....

I just am to terrified. 3 Chemicals and 1 MC. Sad what it affects.


----------



## grich2011

My doctor just called and set me up for a scan on the 20th maybe this time there will be a baby in the ssecond sac. I have to go back to work friday i have been on maternity leave for the last 3 months i don't know what my work is going to say about me being pregnant again im kind of worried.


----------



## Kittycat155

That would be so cool to have 2 babies so close in age,possibly 3. That should be a interesting day. Can not wait to see what the scan brings! Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Grinch. We're kinda in a similar position. My youngest just turned 4months! x


----------



## Yo_Yo

For those with babies-your kids are going to grow up so close! 

So lovely  :flower:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im having some horrible pains now. Just felt like an electric shock through my body 5 times across my belly and chest, so weird!


----------



## grich2011

Sisterrose did you plan it this way? After i gave birth my husband said when can we try fpr a boy lol i wae so excited to heqr him ask that!


----------



## Jcliff

First scan tomorrow. Nervous!


----------



## mommyberry

Gingerpanda and Cntrygirl - I'm wondering too! DH and I really really want 2 lovely babies! More than I, DH is convinced it would be two! Just like gingerpanda, I had emergency scan and saw one implanted baby sac. But like they say... it is too early. Next scan is on 20th... just praying hard that we see another one too that day!

Betabase is awesome! I'll keep stalking it! Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Scottishmum2B

grich2011 said:


> Sisterrose did you plan it this way? After i gave birth my husband said when can we try fpr a boy lol i wae so excited to heqr him ask that!

My OH was the opposite. He said he wasn't sure he wanted another after our daughters birth, he didn't want to go through it again!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

What a day went to get bloods to check my immunity to slapped cheek. On explaining to nurse I have really poor veins and I am not good with blood I would need to lie down and a butterfly clip to extract the blood she did this but oh my it was sore and then my vein gave in and after all the pain she only got a dribble I then passed out and she started getting worried as my blood pressure went really low, took 20 minutes to get my pressure up and said she couldn't do another one because of my awful veins and she was concerned my blood pressure would drop too low again. I still feel awful and my arm is in agony doesn't usually feel this bad think she was a bit rough!! She has put on my notes for midwife about my greediness to keep my blood and my blood pressure. Will get stressed when comes to my other bloods with midwife as they need 3 tubes only needed one today and couldn't even get a 1/4!! 

Anyway dd off Ill so got home and watched frozen with dd and fell asleep I am sooooo tired and seem to be getting queazy in afternoon. X

Hope everyone else is ok away to read back not had chance yet, lots to catch up on


----------



## zephyr

Twin pregnancy was rough and stressfull the entire pregnancy I must be the only one hoping im not having twins :p 

my betas were on the low side (singleton numbers) with twins and it varies so much in the twin groups its always said betas don't usually mean anything as numbers can be high for a single also. 

The morning sickness stuff I got yesterday works a treat I feel great!

I am hoping for a girl but I think it's a boy. 

One of my friends in is Early labor with her twins at the moment and today is my birthday so I'm hoping she has them today. I told her months ago to have them on this date hehe


----------



## SisterRose

Grich- they weren't planned this close but still happy :-D


anyone else really early getting lower tummy pains? Ive been getting af cramps on and off all day and tugging pains. Not officially missed af yet, was due Thursday. Argh! Youd think id remember from only 13months ago haha. First tri is so nerve wracking.


----------



## Kittycat155

My Mom has BAD veins like that. she can be ok if one of us was having blood done but her own she tends to pass out. That is funny about being greedy. Some can pull blood first shot and others just should get out of the job.

I am lucky to have huge veins, when in ER for Scan to cinfirm MC they did blood and she was shocked it was filling so fast. My only requirment is NEVER go into my top of hand. Once was enough.


----------



## GingerPanda

Top of the hand is the worst! They did that for anesthesia for my D&C, and it was SOOOO painful!


----------



## cntrygrl

I only have them take from my left arm. While I was still getting bloodwork done for the injectable fertility meds the nurse mentioned I have scar tissue build up. I may have to start going to the right arm, but they always bruise me badly on that arm.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Zephyr .... I also am hoping it's NOT twins :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I also don't want twins LOL I don't want to go from 4 to 6 children! Lol. 

Happy bday BTW! :)


----------



## Hairsky

jmandrews said:


> Welcome AK89 and mrs sunflower! :) first page all updated.
> 
> Has anyone else's abdomen felt like ur muscles are sore or like and tightening sensation as if u have been doing crunches? Mine feels that way and it's so uncomfortable. I had it with DD but not this early on.

yes!!! I feel like my upper abs near my rib cage feel like I've been doing hundreds of crunches nonstop... I thought I was just sleeping funny... lol


----------



## kel21

zephyr said:


> Twin pregnancy was rough and stressfull the entire pregnancy I must be the only one hoping im not having twins :p
> 
> my betas were on the low side (singleton numbers) with twins and it varies so much in the twin groups its always said betas don't usually mean anything as numbers can be high for a single also.
> 
> The morning sickness stuff I got yesterday works a treat I feel great!
> 
> I am hoping for a girl but I think it's a boy.
> 
> One of my friends in is Early labor with her twins at the moment and today is my birthday so I'm hoping she has them today. I told her months ago to have them on this date hehe

Happy birthday!


----------



## La Mere

Hi there, ladies :) I just found out (on the 8th) I am expecting #3 around October 15th. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. Look forward to getting to know you ladies!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Thanks ladies I had a alot of scar tissue after DD as I was poked and prodded so much with having to get so many IV's at one point they were going through my leg until they found the hospitals 'queen of veins!' and she got it in first time! although if I get IV's i need to get kids ones LOL
I do think it depends on who is doing it as I needed to get put to sleep last year at dentist and I never felt IV going in he was fantastic and took his few shots. The nurse has advised me to go to different nurse next time she gave me names of 2 nurses who are good with people like me. I still feel yuck looking at my arm and faint when I look at the bruise LOL must be hormones 

As for niggles and pain I suffered really bad lower back pain yesterday even hot water bottle didin't ease it also had the odd stitch like pain in pelvic area. I too was worried and mentioned it too Midwife on phone but said it was normal as long as no bleeding or if in continued and was really painful getting.

As for team blue or pink, with DD we were convinced boy think the midwifes kept calling her a boy when I spent many nights in hospital so took it they knew something. This time I am again thinking team blue. First difference is my MS which turned out to be hyperemesis started at 4 weeks with DD by 5+4 I have been admitted twice for IV's for fluid and meds I am currently 5+3 anf feeling ok (touch wood) Chinese gender predictor predicts boy and got this done last march before we had even started TTC, 

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of January 2014 from a cycle that starts in December. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of September 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 17th. I can also see another child in your future, another boy, born in spring 2016, this baby may come as a surprise to you.

I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.

Suzy

Her prediction was pretty close, and I don't usually believe in all this kind of stuff just did it for a bit of fun  and the last part will not be happening DH will be heading for snip LOL


----------



## Loopy Laura

La Mere said:


> Hi there, ladies :) I just found out (on the 8th) I am expecting #3 around October 15th. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. Look forward to getting to know you ladies!

Congratulations! Same due date as me! I'm expecting #1!


----------



## La Mere

Loopy Laura said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, ladies :) I just found out (on the 8th) I am expecting #3 around October 15th. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. Look forward to getting to know you ladies!
> 
> Congratulations! Same due date as me! I'm expecting #1!Click to expand...


How awesome! Congratulations!! The first is always so exciting and also a bit nerve wracking!


----------



## Kittycat155

Nothing is 100% in life. Blank may not be a blank! Man I want to follow you till end of 2016 now!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Thanks ladies I had a alot of scar tissue after DD as I was poked and prodded so much with having to get so many IV's at one point they were going through my leg until they found the hospitals 'queen of veins!' and she got it in first time! although if I get IV's i need to get kids ones LOL
> I do think it depends on who is doing it as I needed to get put to sleep last year at dentist and I never felt IV going in he was fantastic and took his few shots. The nurse has advised me to go to different nurse next time she gave me names of 2 nurses who are good with people like me. I still feel yuck looking at my arm and faint when I look at the bruise LOL must be hormones
> 
> As for niggles and pain I suffered really bad lower back pain yesterday even hot water bottle didin't ease it also had the odd stitch like pain in pelvic area. I too was worried and mentioned it too Midwife on phone but said it was normal as long as no bleeding or if in continued and was really painful getting.
> 
> As for team blue or pink, with DD we were convinced boy think the midwifes kept calling her a boy when I spent many nights in hospital so took it they knew something. This time I am again thinking team blue. First difference is my MS which turned out to be hyperemesis started at 4 weeks with DD by 5+4 I have been admitted twice for IV's for fluid and meds I am currently 5+3 anf feeling ok (touch wood) Chinese gender predictor predicts boy and got this done last march before we had even started TTC,
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of January 2014 from a cycle that starts in December. The baby shows as a boy and the expected birth date is in the month of September 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 17th. I can also see another child in your future, another boy, born in spring 2016, this baby may come as a surprise to you.
> 
> I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
> 
> Suzy
> 
> Her prediction was pretty close, and I don't usually believe in all this kind of stuff just did it for a bit of fun  *and the last part will not be happening DH will be heading for snip LOL*

Maybe that's why it'll be a surprise! :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

Oh my gosh so I was having a really good day, not really tired or nauseous or anything, and then I took a shower, did my hair and makeup, and now boom, both tired and nauseous. Hit me like a brick wall. And now I get to sit in a car for almost 2 hours while we drive up to MIL's house to tell them the news? Yucky.


----------



## Kittycat155

So much for telling them they may take one look and KNOW being that sick. Good luck on drive up-bring some wipes, a fresh shirt in case and a few bags! Look straight ahead and crack window if needed(car sickness advice, worked good for me during pregnancy too though)


----------



## zephyr

Charlie and mommyof2peas - yay! Glad im not the only one :p 
Going from 3 to 5 kids was really hard. On the upside going from 5 to 6 ill be able to do blindfolded lol! 

Kel21 - thanks!


----------



## staceymxxx

mommyof2peas said:


> Anyone totally convinced you know what gender your going to have? I just have it in my head that we are going to have a girl, and I love the name we have picked out. I may be a little sad if it turns out to be a boy, But of course Ill get over it really fast and love him just the same lol
> 
> I cant wait for 16-20 weeks!
> 
> Edit: I need journal stalkers! If you get bored I would be happy to have ya lol

i'm 110% convinced we are having a boy, everyone keeps laughing at me cos i call baby him and he and its like i know his gender!x


----------



## KylasBaby

staceymxxx said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Anyone totally convinced you know what gender your going to have? I just have it in my head that we are going to have a girl, and I love the name we have picked out. I may be a little sad if it turns out to be a boy, But of course Ill get over it really fast and love him just the same lol
> 
> I cant wait for 16-20 weeks!
> 
> Edit: I need journal stalkers! If you get bored I would be happy to have ya lol
> 
> i'm 110% convinced we are having a boy, everyone keeps laughing at me cos i call baby him and he and its like i know his gender!xClick to expand...

I'm convinced my little pumpkin is a girl :). Time will tell if we are right.


----------



## Scootie

Hairsky said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Welcome AK89 and mrs sunflower! :) first page all updated.
> 
> Has anyone else's abdomen felt like ur muscles are sore or like and tightening sensation as if u have been doing crunches? Mine feels that way and it's so uncomfortable. I had it with DD but not this early on.
> 
> yes!!! I feel like my upper abs near my rib cage feel like I've been doing hundreds of crunches nonstop... I thought I was just sleeping funny... lolClick to expand...

I'm so glad you posted this. Makes me a lot less nervous.


----------



## kel21

I'm thinking this one is a girl, even thought the gender predicted boy. With my first I wanted a boy, didn't want a girl at all, and had a boy. Then in all the years of ttc I decided I wanted a girl. When I found out I was pg I went back to wanting a boy (I have the perfect boy name picked out already). But had a dream the night I found out that it is a girl. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## KylasBaby

kel21 said:


> I'm thinking this one is a girl, even thought the gender predicted boy. With my first I wanted a boy, didn't want a girl at all, and had a boy. Then in all the years of ttc I decided I wanted a girl. When I found out I was pg I went back to wanting a boy (I have the perfect boy name picked out already). But had a dream the night I found out that it is a girl. I can't wait to find out!

According to the chinese gender chart mine is a boy. But then again I went back and did it for my mother and I was supposed to be a boy and my brother a girl. According to the Mayan chart my little one is predicted a girl.


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry I havent been able to check in and make updates but I promise I will as soon as I put DD to bed. I still need to read and catch up.
Having horrible nausea tonight. Currently sitting next to the toilet. :( yuk!


----------



## sprite30

Thanks for mentioning the Mayan chart I never heard of it. It also predicted boy, so that is exciting


----------



## KylasBaby

sprite30 said:


> Thanks for mentioning the Mayan chart I never heard of it. It also predicted boy, so that is exciting

No problem! 

I feel it's a girl. Chinese say its a boy. Mayans say girl. And a few psychics say girl. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kel21

KylasBaby said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this one is a girl, even thought the gender predicted boy. With my first I wanted a boy, didn't want a girl at all, and had a boy. Then in all the years of ttc I decided I wanted a girl. When I found out I was pg I went back to wanting a boy (I have the perfect boy name picked out already). But had a dream the night I found out that it is a girl. I can't wait to find out!
> 
> According to the chinese gender chart mine is a boy. But then again I went back and did it for my mother and I was supposed to be a boy and my brother a girl. According to the Mayan chart my little one is predicted a girl.Click to expand...

Haha. I had never heard of the mayan chart! That one predicts girl for me too!


----------



## Kittycat155

Chinese says boy and now Mayan too says boy.


----------



## GingerPanda

If I go by my "lunar dates" on the Chinese calendar, I'm predicted a girl. If I go by my actual dates, I'm predicted a boy. Mayan predictor says girl.

I hope it's a boy! Would be happy with a tomboy too.


----------



## KylasBaby

GingerPanda said:


> If I go by my "lunar dates" on the Chinese calendar, I'm predicted a girl. If I go by my actual dates, I'm predicted a boy. Mayan predictor says girl.
> 
> I hope it's a boy! Would be happy with a tomboy too.

Oooh okay so once I calculated my lunar age and out that in I'm predicted girl!


----------



## mommyof2peas

who do you go to for the predictions? I know I did a couple with my daughter but that was 3 ish years ago


----------



## sprite30

So I just spent the last 20 minutes searching google for gender prediction and every single one said a boy, eek lol


----------



## Jcliff

With my daughter all signs pointed boy!


----------



## sprite30

Hah jcliff that would be my luck too


----------



## Bug222

looks like it wasn't meant to be this time for me- wishing the rest of you ladies a health and happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## zephyr

I'm sorry bug :(


----------



## jmandrews

Bug222 said:


> looks like it wasn't meant to be this time for me- wishing the rest of you ladies a health and happy pregnancy xxx

Aw bug I'm so sorry. I was really hoping we'd be bump buddies again. Praying you will have a littler miracle soon. :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry bug :(


----------



## xxMichellexx

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## xxMichellexx

CharlieKeys said:


> Zephyr .... I also am hoping it's NOT twins :haha:

I am also hoping its not twins ha ha :wacko:


----------



## ljo1984

So sorry bug :-(

I already have 2 girls and would quite like a 3rd  but I'm team yellow to the very end and just want a health baby really, sort of hoping Imogen is about(she starts school the month before) wen I have the baby (home birth) and she can look first. Think that would be really special for her getting involved. She loves everything about babies and loves birth programmes, midwife in the making 

Mw appointment today eeeeeeek then taking my girlies for lunch and to meet doc mcstuffins at a local toy shop.


----------



## whigfield

So sorry bug. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

I think I am predicted a boy in both cases.. But I paid for a psychic reading :blush: and that said girl. So all of it means nothing. :haha: :haha:


----------



## zebadi

:hugs: I'm so sorry bug. hoping you get your little miracle soon. :hugs:


----------



## zebadi

i would have thought at 7+1 Id have more symptoms then just sore bbs and lower back pain????


----------



## Yo_Yo

So sorry Bug :-( 
Hugs


----------



## zebadi

also... im getting sharp pains in my left and right ovaries. my pelvic area and the very top of my legs... its freaking me out! anybody else ever experianced this?


----------



## SisterRose

Had sore boobs starting yesterday. Today...nothing! No pregnancy symptoms at all. Anyone else boobs not sore this early?

did another frer today, line is still the same as yesterday. AF was due to come tomorrow
hoping its not going to be a chemical :(


----------



## zebadi

fingers corssed for you sister rose. xxx


----------



## AK89

Thanks for all the replies to my lack-of-symptoms-freakout girls! I know I was just being silly and I knew it then...sometimes you just need a bit of reassurance from people who know what they're talking about! :blush: I don't really know what I was worrying about to be honest, but my symptoms have kinda come back with a vengeance now. Been feeling sickly most of this morning and for a long time yesterday. Couldn't bring myself to eat anything this morning (even though my appetite has been through the roof otherwise!) 'cause the smell/thought of everything was making me wanna throw up. And my boobs have been very sore and have grown quite a bit over the last week or so! 

I've "known" it's a boy since the day after conception! Or what I think was the day after conception..! I sat there and I went "I'm pregnant and it's a boy" and my boyfriend was like ?!?!! Haha.. And ever since I can't think of it as anything but a boy! I would like a boy first 'cause I've got older brothers and I'd like it to be that way round with my kids too, and I definitely want one of each, but at the same time I'm not too bothered! :)

I've been getting pains in my lower abdomen too. I googled it and put it down to round ligament pain, even though on most of the websites I looked at it said that's not really common until 2nd trimester? But everyone's different I suppose, and there is a lot of stretching and growing going on in there!


----------



## xxMichellexx

zebadi said:


> i would have thought at 7+1 Id have more symptoms then just sore bbs and lower back pain????

When i was pregnant with my daughter, apart from the bump and the odd occasional need for cupcakes i didnt really have any symptoms throughout the whole of. Apart from sore boobs that is but nothing else. Count yourself lucky at the moment :happydance:


----------



## Jcliff

I wish I kept a journal of all my pregnancy symptoms and when with my daughter! Because now I can't remember what I felt!! Anyway, my first US is today. Nervous. Do not have a good feeling :(


----------



## xxMichellexx

Jcliff said:


> I wish I kept a journal of all my pregnancy symptoms and when with my daughter! Because now I can't remember what I felt!! Anyway, my first US is today. Nervous. Do not have a good feeling :(

Good luck sweety xxxx


----------



## cntrygrl

Bug-- So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Jcliff-- Good Luck with your ultrasound today!

I did the Mayan and Chinese gender predictor. Mayan says girl and Chinese says boy. Lol they've both got a 50/50 chance.


----------



## kel21

So sorry bug.


----------



## CharlieKeys

So sorry bug :hugs: 

Jcliff - good luck!!


----------



## zebadi

good luch jcliff. let us know how it goes. x


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> also... im getting sharp pains in my left and right ovaries. my pelvic area and the very top of my legs... its freaking me out! anybody else ever experianced this?

That's sounds like the awful Round Ligament pain :( it's the worst. I get it a lot especially if I cough, sneeze, or move too quick. It's normal.


----------



## jmandrews

Jcliff said:


> I wish I kept a journal of all my pregnancy symptoms and when with my daughter! Because now I can't remember what I felt!! Anyway, my first US is today. Nervous. Do not have a good feeling :(

I know I wish I had with the first. So I am this time :) 
Yay can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry, Bug! :hugs:

Good luck, today, Jcliff!


----------



## whigfield

Good luck jcliff! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

So sorry Bug.

Good luck Jcliff!

Add me to no-symptoms club. I am 5 weeks tomorrow and I ain't got nothing! Not even sore boobs like I had with DS - super worried. So happy that I have a ultrasound next Thursday at 6 weeks.


----------



## sprite30

Good luck jcliff

Zebadi, my thighs and right side of my stomach seem sore. Like i just got done running. I was having this pain on my right very early on but it went away and now it is back, I wonder if I am sleeping weird? When I asked the re about the pains in my ovaries she said its because I have simple cysts on both side that doesn't seem to be so bad right now but I think I have that sciatica too cause every now and then when I'm sitting I get these shooting pains in my back on the right. 

Other than that symptoms are minimal. My nipples aren't as sore as they were before, nausea is there but not bad at all and I've mastered the art of not smelling lol


----------



## newlywed2013

Kittycat155 said:


> So much for telling them they may take one look and KNOW being that sick. Good luck on drive up-bring some wipes, a fresh shirt in case and a few bags! Look straight ahead and crack window if needed(car sickness advice, worked good for me during pregnancy too though)

Hahahaha! I actually did really well, DH did a good job of keeping me distracted and I brought some sprite and some small snacks. They were over the moon excited to find out =) :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

3 weeks 6 days until my ultrasound! I can not wait! I'm counting down the days. :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Me too Jmandrews-can't wait to have the ultrasound! It's so long between finding out, and having one!

Good luck jcliff


----------



## La Mere

Bug- I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Jcliff- Good luck!

The only symptom I've had is some cramping and nausea, that does "thankfully" seems to be getting worse.


----------



## La Mere

Bug- I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Jcliff- Good luck!

The only symptom I've had is some cramping and nausea, that does "thankfully" seems to be getting worse.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Me too Jmandrews-can't wait to have the ultrasound! It's so long between finding out, and having one!
> 
> Good luck jcliff

I know it's torture!!! I didn't have to wait this long with DD. When is yours again?


----------



## jmandrews

La Mere said:


> Bug- I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> Jcliff- Good luck!
> 
> The only symptom I've had is some cramping and nausea, that does "thankfully" seems to be getting worse.

I feel the same as you. The nausea kicked in strong last night and comes and goes.


----------



## La Mere

jmandrews said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Bug- I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> Jcliff- Good luck!
> 
> The only symptom I've had is some cramping and nausea, that does "thankfully" seems to be getting worse.
> 
> I feel the same as you. The nausea kicked in strong last night and comes and goes.Click to expand...

I haven't thrown up yet, but I do wake up with a headache and just super sick stomach. I amazingly finished all my breakfast this morning! I wish it would make up it's mind whether it was going to stay away or stay for good, lol.


----------



## sprite30

jmandrews said:


> 3 weeks 6 days until my ultrasound! I can not wait! I'm counting down the days. :)

Wow jm, that's awhile. Let the countdown begin.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I have at least another 5-6 weeks before I get a scan :( can't really justify spending £99 either for a private one!


----------



## Kittycat155

I woke up this 9am very sick from MS. Just getting to eating now at noon. My dog has had gas all morning and it is not helping lol. Husband will most likely be home tomorrow due to the snow or leave for work quite late so will get caught up on few things then.


----------



## sprite30

Oh no I'd go crazy I'm already getting anxious for my scan on Friday. I feel like such a tool bc I told dh omg I hate how they are wanting to scan so much that I'm not coming back for awhile and when she said ok I'll see you next week I was like ok...dh was like what happened to not coming back for awhile?? Lol


----------



## babyfeva

So sorry bug.


----------



## babyfeva

Jcliff-good luck on your scan!!

I don't have a scan until March 3! It's so far away!


----------



## milosmum

Sorry for your loss bug x

Not looking too good here either. I had my early scan on Monday should have been 6 weeks 3 days but I am measuring really far behind - only 5 weeks. There was a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole or heartbeat. I know when I ovulated due to my ovulation tests so I shouldn't be measuring that far behind.
Bit distressing really as last time this happened I miscarried a week later. I really was praying for a 'good' scan like I had with DS - at 6 weeks 3 days he had a perfect little heartbeat which made my heart sing.
Anyway back for another scan next Tuesday to see if bean is developing - keep your fingers crossed for me ladies xxx

Hope everyone else is feeling well - don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I felt fine for my entire pregnancy with DS barely a sign, symptom or a bump. No one really knew I was pregnant unless I had told them cause I had such a teeny bump!


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Kittycat155

Did you use ovulation sticks after as maybe your body tried to O didn;'t and then did few days later? I actually had that with this cycle. They got darker and darker then was + and we BD and then they got darker again and I Oed that time for sure as got + HPT 9 days later-also felt implantation 6DPO

Either way good luck! I knwo the limbo feeling.


----------



## La Mere

I've never had a scan with either of my previous pregnancies and won't be getting any with this pregnancy either. But hopefully for those of you who are getting them, the time goes by quickly!


----------



## SisterRose

Fingers crossed for you milosmum :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Fx'd for you, milosmum! :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

La Mere-I had 1 in last(MMC) cause I had an idea where I was but was curious and it was a 1 minute scan-Heartbeat and CRL and it was over, ended up finding out at scan I was 2 week or so behind. I have decided to do no scans unless proven medically needed. Did you have regular prenatal care/regular DR? I am thinking I am going to have to fight for a lot just with how they were about a dating scan. 

Would rather enjoy this pregnancy as long as I can-hopefully till birth but do NOT want to have that black cloud hanging over that something is wrong. Also I do not think it is possible to know the US risks. Xray used to be used and deemed safe and now they won't use it at all to do any xray unless your in life and death. I know that is not a common view among many on board but to me why risk it.


----------



## jmandrews

I know you show early with your second but wow! This just came out of no where last night. I had some bloat a couple weeks ago but it went away. My tummy had been flat. I am freakish out there is two in there. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## La Mere

Kittycat155- I am sorry to hear that. :hugs: With my first I had midwives and regular prenatal care. Attempted a home water birth but was non-emergency transferred to hospital. With my youngest, I actually did everything myself. I did my own prenatal care, my own measurements, I do have a doppler to check the baby's heart beat and once I got into later months of pregnancy, I did my own urinalysis testing (bought test strips from amazon). When it was time to deliver, it was just myself and my husband. I know a lot of people will probably give me some flack about it, but let them. I hope you can enjoy this pregnancy!!


----------



## La Mere

jmandrews- Aw, so cute! I would say that was a bump.. maybe a little bloat, but definitely bump!


----------



## GingerPanda

I think it is every mother's right to approach pregnancy and birth the way they want to. So no judgment here. We're all on our own personal journeys. :)


----------



## babyfeva

cute little bump jmandrews!


----------



## La Mere

GingerPanda- Thank you! It's always nice to hear someone so open minded and honest! I appreciate it!


----------



## GingerPanda

:)

Jmandrews, wow! Bump already!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies :) I'm shocked to see a bump already! I showed early with DD so I guess it makes sense id have a bump sooner this time.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm jealous! We're at the same point in pregnancy, and I'm just fat. :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

I think it's because this is my second. 
I've lost 6 lbs the last month. I weigh less than I did before DD. I haven't changed anything but I think it's because I've been busy chasing DD around and this baby is sucking everything out of me. Lol

This is my tummy last week. Huge change!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kittycat155

I am very overweight and all these bumps(even bloat ones) I am JEALOUS! I fear I won't get anything till last few months. But for 7 weeks that looks huge! 

I really would like to do unassisted pregnancy but I know I am not in position due to my state being one that really is over involved with CPS and scare tactics I would rather go to Dr after talking to few in area. I also have in-laws that will flip when they learn I am pregnant. I feel more then capable to do my own care(I normally test blood sugar due to being large-so far always normal reading, do BP when at the store, urine tests) I do plan to monitor that still now even though I am going to Dr just cause you can not rely on a monthly check.

I love that there are a few on here who are doing UP and have posted that so freely on this site.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

babyfeva said:


> Jcliff-good luck on your scan!!
> 
> I don't have a scan until March 3! It's so far away!

Mine's not til March 27th, at 12+2...I'm going out of my mind! May have to give in and get an early private scan done, but am holding off at the moment because my symptoms are quite strong. No throwing up yet, but definite nausea, and very big tender boobies, still!


----------



## La Mere

jmandrews- You got me wanting to post a "bump" pic! Though, I think mine is still mostly bloat!

Kittycat155- I can understand that. It's pretty "liberal" here in Colorado, especially where I live. There are tons of midwives, some independent and some who work for the hospital. Of course, having had my first with a midwife and a doctor to deliver her.. I felt nervous at first going on with a UP and UC for my son but as I progressed my confidence grew and I feel awed to be able to do it again. Hopefully this time both my LO's will sleep through it, don't know how I would manage labor if they were both awake. (DD was asleep my whole labor with DS. It was a much shorter labor as well so that helped.)


----------



## whigfield

All these bump pics are just too cute! I'd post a pic up of mine but there's nothing there, just some chub. :haha:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Bug I am so sorry to hear about your loss, thinking of you and your familyx

JM that is some bump/baby bloat wow, so cute 

I have been very bloated today went from uk 12 and bought 14 at the weekend and they have been fine but after a day of wearing them today i felt so relieved to whip them off. My belly was huge now in my joggers. Had some pulls and twinges today too and when I bent over to tie my boots already feels my belly getting in the way and pressure pushing up to my ribs if that makes sense?

I am still sooooo tired felt blah this morning and had half dry pancake then seems to hit lunch time, usually only work mornings but was in till 5 today so was bit of a stuggle but came ok after munching some chewits


----------



## Kittycat155

I am planning to do home birth in a oops waited to long to go to hospital if medical stays ok. I worry about my sugar but nothing I can do now to change it. Time will tell. If nothing else I got a hospital that is 22% c section picked out(most here are 40-45 or higher!)

Whigfield-same boat here I'll post bump in 8th month


----------



## cntrygrl

I have to agree with GingerPanda let every woman approach their pregnancy how they want to and what ever gives them peace of mind. In my case I'm glad I get an early ultrasound it will put my mind at ease some after having a MC last April.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I got a bump too :( considering we live with MIL and are trying to hide it until we move ... I think she'll figure it out soon lol. Especially as all I'm eating is cheese on toast.


----------



## GingerPanda

Holy hormones, Batman! I was just watching Netflix. There was a lady talking about her cat who had just passed away, and I just lost it. :cry:

Jeeze!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww ginger panda bless you! These hormones are a pain!


----------



## Jcliff

Had US today, heard and saw HB 118bpm. Thought I was 6w4d but measuring more like 6 weeks.. Is this okay???


----------



## whigfield

Yay jcliff! :happydance: It's perfectly okay! At this stage it's very hard to get accurate measurements of such a small bean so they can easily mark you down up to a week out.


----------



## Laelani

Wow this has been a busy thread! To jump in on the conversation on gender prediction I only did the chinese one on Countdown To Pregnancy and it said boy. Though I have a gut feeling of girl. I also have a gut feeling that it could be twins, kind of hoping it's not though. 

How have all of you been feeling?

I've been feeling not so bad lately though I feel quite yucky in the mornings until about 1pm. My chest is still sore and my lower back is still sore. I notice some days I want to eat everything in sight and then for a few days I don't want to eat anything. 

I went into the clinic Monday to go get checked out and come to find out I will have to travel to my family doctor as no one at the office close to me is qualified for prenatal. Ugh. So I go for bloodwork next week and go see my doctor on February 25th. I am hoping we can hear the baby's heartbeat by then. I am also hoping that she will send me for a scan too so I can see that everything is ok.


----------



## ljo1984

Kittycat155 said:


> I am planning to do home birth in a oops waited to long to go to hospital if medical stays ok. I worry about my sugar but nothing I can do now to change it. Time will tell. If nothing else I got a hospital that is 22% c section picked out(most here are 40-45 or higher!)
> 
> Whigfield-same boat here I'll post bump in 8th month

I'm wanting a whoops it came too quick hb too  we have a hb team at the hospital but after everything going wrong and unnecessary transfer last time I know I'd do better with my chosen support, listening to my baby, body and instincts. Then just call them out to check us over ;-)


----------



## GingerPanda

Jcliff, yay for HB! I'm measuring 2 days behind, but when I look at my chart, I O'd on CD16 instead of CD14. I think you'll be fine. A heartbeat is a great sign!


----------



## Kittycat155

I KNOW I am the type who could handle it and the more peace I have the faster it will go. I just hate the homebirth? You will kill the baby. My sister is on board and can sleep over. I think she will be great cause she has a great sense of humor and until it gets to end I can laugh away some of tension. She also is not to easily grossed out:) My husband on the other hand... 

Getting a lot of feeling in belly. Not sure how to describe it-not pain or anything alarming but odd.


----------



## kel21

Yay for a heartbeat jcliff! That is great :)


----------



## jmandrews

Yay Jcliff that's great!!!! So glad you got to see the HB :) post pic if u can!


----------



## La Mere

Jcliff- Yay for seeing the HB!! :happydance:

Kittycat155- When you say "HB", were you talking about a heartbeat or a home birth? Just curious, lol.

Also, here are my "bump" pics! :p Sorry bout the dirty mirror!
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-12 13.45.16.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









2014-02-12 13.45.34.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kittycat155

Lol I just reread that and was like nope that looks wrong. Home birth. :) My Mom is funny cause she had a hard labor with brother who was pretty sick and then with me she left and was really really close but dr was not around so they gave her epidural to try and stall her! There is logic. A hospital full of Drs and nurses skilled yet they wanted to wait for one Dr. No wonder I am impatient in life. Oddly enough I only found out about this few months ago!


----------



## La Mere

Oh, okay... It confused me because you said "you will kill the baby" afterwards.. :p


----------



## Kittycat155

Yeah I am out of it more then I realized. LOL. I like to watch the news and my brain was fried cause ALL the news is today is....

City almost out of salt
this store has salt that store does not
what to use instead of salt

I was like this is all they could do? 

I ended up wanting salty fries-and made them.


----------



## KylasBaby

So since were posting belly pics I figured I'd post my bloaty belly...holy bloat! I'm not the thinnest person, but I can usually suck it in. Not anymore. The last pic was taken at night, so I'd been bloating all day ;)

https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zpsf7dd5d84.jpg


----------



## zephyr

I thought I wanted a home birth but I'm sorta on the fence now after talking with hubby the other day :/ hes too scared and I want it to be a pleasant experience not one with him freaking out the whole time. Hospital doesn't bother me. They tend to leave you alone here and push for drug free births at least in my experience they have so if it saves hubby stressing about it I'll prob go hospital. Though being at home would be nice.


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> So since were posting belly pics I figured I'd post my bloaty belly...holy bloat! I'm not the thinnest person, but I can usually suck it in. Not anymore. The last pic was taken at night, so I'd been bloating all day ;)
> 
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zpsf7dd5d84.jpg

Yay I'm loving the baby bump/bloat pics! :)


----------



## sprite30

Yay jcliff, so glad. I'm measuring 3 days behind as of last Thursday so I'm sure that fine as me re said 3 was fine

Dh was nice and did laundry for me on Saturday while I worked overtime and I feel bad because I yelled at him because I felt like he shrunk all my clothes I mean everything was tight. My bra barely clipped and I'm overfilling the cups and my shirt was like skin tight and my pants, the only pants I have now that fit are tight so I flipped and then I felt like an idiot because I put my jacket on and it was sooooo tight too and he obviously didn't wash or shrink my jacket so it's official my ass is fat. Lol


----------



## hopettc3

I can't keep up with you ladies! It takes me a while to get through all these posts.

bug: I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

jcliff: Wonderful heartbeat and the measuring is always a little off. It sounds like you're doing great! I can't wait to see a pic of the scan!

I'm a little late, but my chinese gender chart and the mayan chart both say boy! I went back to see for my girls and I was predicted a girls for both! I'm really hoping for a boy this time so keeping my fingers crossed!!
These bumps are looking great! I think mine is all bloat. It really sucks because I can't fit into my clothes already! I have to leave my top button undone and then cover with belt or belly band. I also bought a bunch of cheap long tanks. I wore one today and it covered the top of my pants really well. I guess the third time your body just says "oh, I remember this! Let me get a head start and just pop back out for you." :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

I phoned a few midwives the other day and the one I really wanted phoned me back tonight! She's going to come see me on monday, its really good cos she can do home visits which makes things a lot easier for me :p I hope she will send me for a scan!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Urgh. Feel so sick today. It's finally kicked in! 

Hope everyone's doing ok. Can't believe the amount of Oct babies now!


----------



## GingerPanda

Every time I think I've started to feel sick, it goes like this:


*Me:* Oh! I think I kind of feel sick!
*Body:* We've been found out! Quick! No more feeling sick!
*Me:* Huh... Maybe I'm just imagining things. Bummer. I'd like to have a nice, strong symptom like MS.
*Body:* Muwahahahaha...


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm so glad I've had no MS .... Like ever! :haha: don't even wish for it! And just don't have the time for it.


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda said:


> Every time I think I've started to feel sick, it goes like this:
> 
> 
> *Me:* Oh! I think I kind of feel sick!
> *Body:* We've been found out! Quick! No more feeling sick!
> *Me:* Huh... Maybe I'm just imagining things. Bummer. I'd like to have a nice, strong symptom like MS.
> *Body:* Muwahahahaha...

Haha this made me laugh so hard! :rofl:
I sometimes feel like this. I get nauseas off and on. I really don't want to get sick though so hoping it stays like this.


----------



## newlywed2013

I have my first drs appointment this morning! Yaay! Hopefully I can schedule my first scan! But not feeling too well, I think it was the OJ... 

Here's my bloat pic. I am not a thin girl at all, but I cannot for the life of me suck my bloat in... This was yesterday. I ended up going to motherhood maternity on my break for a pant expander because they are digging into my sides!!

https://i62.tinypic.com/28br8xt.jpg


----------



## grich2011

Yesterday afternoon there was a very light streak of pink on the tp and every few times i go its there, we seen the heartbeat at 5+5 And that's when we seen the sevond empty sac could this be because of the empty sac? I have had more morning sickness since yesterday. as well so I'm very confused and freaking out I'm not scheduled for another scan until next thursday. what do you guys think???


----------



## cntrygrl

Here is my baby bloat. Certainly not used to having a belly at all.
 



Attached Files:







Belly.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jmandrews

newlywed2013 said:


> I have my first drs appointment this morning! Yaay! Hopefully I can schedule my first scan! But not feeling too well, I think it was the OJ...
> 
> Here's my bloat pic. I am not a thin girl at all, but I cannot for the life of me suck my bloat in... This was yesterday. I ended up going to motherhood maternity on my break for a pant expander because they are digging into my sides!!
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/28br8xt.jpg

So cute! I love that shirt! :)


----------



## jmandrews

grich2011 said:


> Yesterday afternoon there was a very light streak of pink on the tp and every few times i go its there, we seen the heartbeat at 5+5 And that's when we seen the sevond empty sac could this be because of the empty sac? I have had more morning sickness since yesterday. as well so I'm very confused and freaking out I'm not scheduled for another scan until next thursday. what do you guys think???

I'm not sure but it's sounds like a possibility. Have you called ur dr. I know pink spotting is normal for some women. I'm sure baby is ok and that it could be the other sac.


----------



## newlywed2013

jmandrews said:


> So cute! I love that shirt! :)


Thank you! I don't have many to choose from right now. This is one of my 'big' shirts aand, yeah. But I'm having a hard time wanting to break down and buy maternity clothes at 4.5 weeks... :blush:


----------



## jmandrews

cntrygrl said:


> Here is my baby bloat. Certainly not used to having a belly at all.

Wow you def can't hide that! Adorable bloat bump!!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda we are 7 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy 7 weeks Ladies!


----------



## grich2011

No i haven't called my doctor yet laat time i had a miscarriage they said if its going to happen there is nothing they can do.


----------



## GingerPanda

jmandrews said:


> GingerPanda we are 7 weeks today! :happydance:

Yay! :dance:

(Although by my O date, I'm 6w5d.)


----------



## ToughhGal

Hey everyone! Hope I can join? I was referred by Newlywed2013  

I got my BFP three days ago, and can't seem to stop looking at them. I am fairly early; due somewhere between October 18th-20th. <3


----------



## KylasBaby

ToughhGal said:


> Hey everyone! Hope I can join? I was referred by Newlywed2013
> 
> I got my BFP three days ago, and can't seem to stop looking at them. I am fairly early; due somewhere between October 18th-20th. <3

I'm due the 18th!


----------



## ToughhGal

KylasBaby said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope I can join? I was referred by Newlywed2013
> 
> I got my BFP three days ago, and can't seem to stop looking at them. I am fairly early; due somewhere between October 18th-20th. <3
> 
> I'm due the 18th!Click to expand...

Yay sooo close  My OH's birthday is the 31st!


----------



## whigfield

Yay for 7 weeks! :happydance:

Welcome ToughGal :wave:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

GingerPanda said:


> Every time I think I've started to feel sick, it goes like this:
> 
> 
> *Me:* Oh! I think I kind of feel sick!
> *Body:* We've been found out! Quick! No more feeling sick!
> *Me:* Huh... Maybe I'm just imagining things. Bummer. I'd like to have a nice, strong symptom like MS.
> *Body:* Muwahahahaha...

This cracked me up! Had similar sutuation today. So far just odd iffy nausea moment usually in pm and this morning was my first morning I felt really quite bad and my whole hyperemesis memories came flooding back I was actually quite scared :-(

Anyway forced pancake down and got out house quick as I could not to worry DH or DD and found myself giving myself a therapy session in car and actually shouting out

I am in control
You are not going to win this time
I am in control
You are nothing and not going to spoil this pregnancy
I am in control

Lol I don't know what any passing people thought but seemed to work. Did feel iffy again in afternoon once kids left but was hungry and cold. Now home and feeling iffy again sore boobs have hit, sore lower back and ribs feel like I have completed work out today is crap day but on positive it is a long weekend and off for 4 days  x

Love belly shots need to take one of mine and compare from week 4 feel huge!! X


----------



## Jcliff

I didn't show with my dd until 18 weeks!


----------



## ToughhGal

whigfield said:


> Yay for 7 weeks! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome ToughGal :wave:

Thanks so much, happy to be here! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> GingerPanda we are 7 weeks today! :happydance:

Yay! Happy 7 weeks ladies!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ToughhGal said:


> Hey everyone! Hope I can join? I was referred by Newlywed2013
> 
> I got my BFP three days ago, and can't seem to stop looking at them. I am fairly early; due somewhere between October 18th-20th. <3

Welcome!


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> GingerPanda we are 7 weeks today! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! :dance:
> 
> (Although by my O date, I'm 6w5d.)Click to expand...

Oh yea! I'm curious to see if my date will change when I have my ultrasound.


----------



## GingerPanda

I had my 6w1d ultrasound, and baby was measuring 5w6d, so that was right on with my O date. I'm curious to see if I'll still be 2 days behind at my scan tomorrow.


----------



## jmandrews

ToughhGal said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope I can join? I was referred by Newlywed2013
> 
> I got my BFP three days ago, and can't seem to stop looking at them. I am fairly early; due somewhere between October 18th-20th. <3
> 
> I'm due the 18th!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay sooo close  My OH's birthday is the 31st!Click to expand...

Hi :wave: welcome!!! Congrats glad you are here! Would u like me to add u for the 19th until you know for sure and we can always change it :)


----------



## cntrygrl

This made me feel much better. Has anyone used these or happen to know what level your HCG has to be above for it to say 3+?
 



Attached Files:







Test 3+.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ToughhGal

cntrygrl said:


> This made me feel much better. Has anyone used these or happen to know what level your HCG has to be above for it to say 3+?

I have no idea but I took one yesterday and it was 2-3, so pretty accurate (most the time), but that is lovely :flower:


----------



## Jcliff

cntrygrl said:


> this made me feel much better. Has anyone used these or happen to know what level your hcg has to be above for it to say 3+?

2000+


----------



## ToughhGal

jmandrews said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Hope I can join? I was referred by Newlywed2013
> 
> I got my BFP three days ago, and can't seem to stop looking at them. I am fairly early; due somewhere between October 18th-20th. <3
> 
> I'm due the 18th!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay sooo close  My OH's birthday is the 31st!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :wave: welcome!!! Congrats glad you are here! Would u like me to add u for the 19th until you know for sure and we can always change it :)Click to expand...

Sure that would be great! :happydance: Thanks everyone for being so welcoming!!


----------



## ToughhGal

Jcliff said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> this made me feel much better. Has anyone used these or happen to know what level your hcg has to be above for it to say 3+?
> 
> 2000+Click to expand...

oo! can you tell me what it's supposed to be for 2-3?? :flower:


----------



## jmandrews

ToughhGal I added you :dance:


----------



## ToughhGal

jmandrews said:


> ToughhGal I added you :dance:

Thank you, and happy 7 weeks  Bet you feel awesome! :kiss:


----------



## GingerPanda

cntrygrl said:


> This made me feel much better. Has anyone used these or happen to know what level your HCG has to be above for it to say 3+?

I called the ClearBlue helpline, and the woman told me this:

1-2 = 10+
2-3 = 156+
3+ = 2600+


----------



## La Mere

Yay for 7 weeks ladies!!

Welcome, Toughhgal!

I am loving all the baby bump/bloat pics! So cute!! 

Well, I was up most of the night with both DD and DS. DD has a cold and was crying all night. DS is teething hardcore right now and everything I would move away from him (we still co-sleep) he would stir and wake up and need to be put back to sleep! So I am kind of cranky and exhausted! I was feeling sick most of the night while I was awake and I could hardly eat my breakfast this morning, there is over half of it left in the bowl. So I guess for me that is a reassuring sign until I can get a digi to test again and until I am far enough along to hear the HB! Hope all of you ladies are doing well!! :flower:


----------



## ToughhGal

thanks for helping Gingerpanda


----------



## cntrygrl

Thank You GingerPanda.


----------



## grich2011

Went to doctor and she said it could be a number of things in connection to the empty sac she booked me for a scan at 2:30 hope everything looks good then! Also my due date is now October 1st!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I hate being so big sometimes. All these adorable bump pictures! I just get even bigger LOL Maybe at 20 weeks my B will turn into a real bump.


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Grich!


----------



## sprite30

GingerPanda said:


> Every time I think I've started to feel sick, it goes like this:
> 
> 
> *Me:* Oh! I think I kind of feel sick!
> *Body:* We've been found out! Quick! No more feeling sick!
> *Me:* Huh... Maybe I'm just imagining things. Bummer. I'd like to have a nice, strong symptom like MS.
> *Body:* Muwahahahaha...

Hahahaha this is so me. I got upset this morning about work and I was kind of raising my voice at dh and I had to stop because I felt like I was going to throw up but only had the feeling in my throat and dh was like oh man what's wrong so I had to have a conversation in my head with myself until I felt better


----------



## newlywed2013

It was so cool seeing the words "pregnant" on the doctors computer! I go in for a scan March 4th! :happydance:


----------



## ToughhGal

newlywed2013 said:


> It was so cool seeing the words "pregnant" on the doctors computer! I go in for a scan March 4th! :happydance:

Yay! They still haven't told me my scan cause I live in New Orleans and it's so populated.


----------



## newlywed2013

ToughhGal said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> It was so cool seeing the words "pregnant" on the doctors computer! I go in for a scan March 4th! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! They still haven't told me my scan cause I live in New Orleans and it's so populated.Click to expand...

oh bummer . :flower:

I live in a city with population 300,000 but we have 2 really big hospitals.


----------



## ToughhGal

newlywed2013 said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> It was so cool seeing the words "pregnant" on the doctors computer! I go in for a scan March 4th! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! They still haven't told me my scan cause I live in New Orleans and it's so populated.Click to expand...
> 
> oh bummer . :flower:
> 
> I live in a city with population 300,000 but we have 2 really big hospitals.Click to expand...

They have huge hospitals here, too, of course. But I personally know an ultrasound technician who has to go "on call" sometimes and barely gets any sleep during that time frame. So, that is kinda frustrating. The more I wait the more tests I'll buy :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

ToughhGal said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> It was so cool seeing the words "pregnant" on the doctors computer! I go in for a scan March 4th! :happydance:
> 
> Yay! They still haven't told me my scan cause I live in New Orleans and it's so populated.Click to expand...
> 
> oh bummer . :flower:
> 
> I live in a city with population 300,000 but we have 2 really big hospitals.Click to expand...
> 
> They have huge hospitals here, too, of course. But I personally know an ultrasound technician who has to go "on call" sometimes and barely gets any sleep during that time frame. So, that is kinda frustrating. The more I wait the more tests I'll buy :haha:Click to expand...

Oh goodness! :dohh: 

LOL about the tests!


----------



## jmandrews

grich2011 said:


> Went to doctor and she said it could be a number of things in connection to the empty sac she booked me for a scan at 2:30 hope everything looks good then! Also my due date is now October 1st!

In so glad you are able to have a scan and talk with your Dr. Let us know. I'll change your date!


----------



## KylasBaby

My OB doesn't do ultrasounds until 10-12 weeks. So I'm gonna schedule a 3d one for 9weeks at this one place I found that does them early. Other than that there are no places I can go for an early ultrasound around here :(


----------



## ToughhGal

KylasBaby said:


> My OB doesn't do ultrasounds until 10-12 weeks. So I'm gonna schedule a 3d one for 9weeks at this one place I found that does them early. Other than that there are no places I can go for an early ultrasound around here :(

We are so similar in our pregnancies! I feel a lil jealous of people with super early ultrasounds :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

ToughhGal said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> My OB doesn't do ultrasounds until 10-12 weeks. So I'm gonna schedule a 3d one for 9weeks at this one place I found that does them early. Other than that there are no places I can go for an early ultrasound around here :(
> 
> We are so similar in our pregnancies! I feel a lil jealous of people with super early ultrasounds :haha:Click to expand...

Me too! Only a lot jealous haha


----------



## ToughhGal

I think I have another symptom; emotional. I wanna cry cause everyone keeps asking my why I want a waterbirth sometime in my lifetime :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> My OB doesn't do ultrasounds until 10-12 weeks. So I'm gonna schedule a 3d one for 9weeks at this one place I found that does them early. Other than that there are no places I can go for an early ultrasound around here :(
> 
> We are so similar in our pregnancies! I feel a lil jealous of people with super early ultrasounds :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Only a lot jealous hahaClick to expand...

I'm in the jealousy club haha! I don't have mine until 11 weeks. :( long long wait.


----------



## jmandrews

Who all has a pregnancy journal? I want to follow you. My journal has been quiet lately lol not sure of what to write.


----------



## ToughhGal

I only had a TTC journal, which I barely started before finding out.


----------



## newlywed2013

I need to start one. Maybe after todays nap ;)


----------



## mommyof2peas

you know I do, but your already following lol


----------



## zephyr

Was thinking about starting one.


----------



## ToughhGal

I would start a pregnancy journal, but not much is happening!


----------



## KylasBaby

I have one. So far mostly test and bloat pics haha. And my thoughts and feelings and such.


----------



## whigfield

I'm meant to keep a journal, but I never update, so it's pointless. :haha:


----------



## ToughhGal

Lol, we need to get some ideas so we can keep up with the "modern" BnB :haha:


----------



## Jcliff

I need my due date changed please! Oct 8th! Wasn't sure about my dates but first scan dated me 6w1d


----------



## staceymxxx

Eeeek so excited for my scan on monday, i will be 7w3d :D


----------



## La Mere

Grich- Good luck! Glad you are going to get a scan! Keep us updated! 

Jmanderws- I have one that is a parenting/pregnancy journal. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1019801-sarahs-continuing-crazy-journey-called-motherhood-rayven-samuel.html


----------



## jmandrews

I think you all should start a journal if you haven't especially if this is your first. I wish I had with DD. So far I don't have much yet I wanted to be able to compare from the very beginning :) follow me! I need more followers. 
Where's your journal kylasbaby? I'll follow u. 
Jcliff I'll change that date for you. :)


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> I think you all should start a journal if you haven't especially if this is your first. I wish I had with DD. So far I don't have much yet I wanted to be able to compare from the very beginning :) follow me! I need more followers.
> Where's your journal kylasbaby? I'll follow u.
> Jcliff I'll change that date for you. :)

I can't for the life of me figure out how to link it on my siggy, but here it is
Kyla's Growing a Pumpkin


----------



## kel21

I can not wait until tomorrow! !! My first scan :) Just keeping my fxd that everything looks good!


----------



## KylasBaby

Woohoo figured out how to get my journal into my signature. It's nothing great. Just pictures and thoughts and such. But stackers are welcomed :)


----------



## Jcliff

Thank you!! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

jmandrews said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> My OB doesn't do ultrasounds until 10-12 weeks. So I'm gonna schedule a 3d one for 9weeks at this one place I found that does them early. Other than that there are no places I can go for an early ultrasound around here :(
> 
> We are so similar in our pregnancies! I feel a lil jealous of people with super early ultrasounds :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Only a lot jealous hahaClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in the jealousy club haha! I don't have mine until 11 weeks. :( long long wait.Click to expand...

Me too! I haven't even got a date for my first appointment yet and they said scan would be around week 11!


----------



## jmandrews

Grich how was your scan?


----------



## ToughhGal

Hope everyone is well and happy &#9825;


----------



## Scootie

I wanted to post what was going on in case anyone has symptoms like me and is worried! I have moderate pelvic pain and soreness all day and night worse at the end of the day usually. It is accompanied by some shooting pains on either side of my pelvis and even travels all the way up my abdominal muscles! I called the OB office on Wednesday and asked if it was normal and they said I shouldn't have that much pain and they wanted me to have an ultrasound. The ultrasound just showed a gestational sac meas 5mm in the right place and nothing seemed wrong. Even though my ticker says I'm almost 6 weeks, I ovulated 3 days late so I was only 5 w 1 d when I had the ultrasound so it was normal to only see the GS. My doc seems baffled at my pain and said to take it easy and take Tylenol. I am convinced that I am just really sore from the ligaments and everything stretching in there. Doesn't seem to be very common for women to be this sore though!


----------



## jmandrews

Scootie said:


> I wanted to post what was going on in case anyone has symptoms like me and is worried! I have moderate pelvic pain and soreness all day and night worse at the end of the day usually. It is accompanied by some shooting pains on either side of my pelvis and even travels all the way up my abdominal muscles! I called the OB office on Wednesday and asked if it was normal and they said I shouldn't have that much pain and they wanted me to have an ultrasound. The ultrasound just showed a gestational sac meas 5mm in the right place and nothing seemed wrong. Even though my ticker says I'm almost 6 weeks, I ovulated 3 days late so I was only 5 w 1 d when I had the ultrasound so it was normal to only see the GS. My doc seems baffled at my pain and said to take it easy and take Tylenol. I am convinced that I am just really sore from the ligaments and everything stretching in there. Doesn't seem to be very common for women to be this sore though!

I'm glad you and baby are ok and right on track :) but that pain is awful. I know it's rare early on but I get it too. Not as bad as you but you are not alone. Our hormones must be stronger or something. Did your due date change then?


----------



## fides

Hi! Just found this thread and would love to join!

Got my :bfp: yesterday. Our EDD is 10/24. Thanks!


----------



## grich2011

I had my ultrasound baby didn't have a heartbeat anymore doctor said i eill miscarry in a few days. Hope that everyone else has a great successful pregnany i guess it wasn't meant for me this time. Maybe i will be back in a few months.


----------



## fides

:hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh no I am so sorry to hear.


----------



## babyfeva

grich-so sorry!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay for your scan tomorrow Kel!!


----------



## jmandrews

grich2011 said:


> I had my ultrasound baby didn't have a heartbeat anymore doctor said i eill miscarry in a few days. Hope that everyone else has a great successful pregnany i guess it wasn't meant for me this time. Maybe i will be back in a few months.

I am so very sorry :cry: I will keep you in my prayers. We are all here for you. Please stay in touch when you are ready. 
Goodbye sweet angel baby you are ao missed. :hugs:


----------



## kel21

So so sorry for your loss grich :(


----------



## Jcliff

Im so sorry :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

I am so so sorry grich! My heart is breaking for you. You and baby will be missed :cry:


----------



## hopettc3

So sorry about your loss grich. :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

I have a journal!! The link is in my siggie! I haven't written much yet, but will try to keep regular posts.


----------



## zephyr

Im so sorry for your loss Grich :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have evening sickness....My nose is going into hyper drive. I had a cross between coffee breath and wet dog...I about lost it! Not to mention the baby poop diapers....I hate this part!


----------



## SisterRose

:hugs: so sorry grich


----------



## ljo1984

So sorry grich. Xxx


----------



## whigfield

So sorry for your loss grich. :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Hi everyone :wave: Hoping this is a birth board i can stay on for more than a few weeks as i usually suffer mc's early on. 

Sorry to see your loss Grich :hugs:


----------



## StarBrites

Sorry for your loss grich :hugs:


----------



## zebadi

:hugs:I'm so so sorry for you loss grich.:hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

So sorry Grich :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Grich-so sorry to hear that. Gutted for you. :-(


----------



## sprite30

i am really sorry to hear the grich, it just goes to show how much a blessing pregnancy is. i had a scan today as well and i was very nervous as this was the first time we were looking for the heartbeat and i did get to see a wonderful little flicker.

my baby is catching up with my original due date as well. i was measuring 3 days behind before and she told me that i should have stuck with the original one because i had iui so they know exactly when i ovulated within 2 days so i guess technically i am 6+6 today by their calulations and the baby measured 6+5
 



Attached Files:







2-14 6+5 copy.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jcliff

Glad baby catching up! Hoping my baby catches up as well! Thought due date was oct 5 but moved to oct 9


----------



## La Mere

Scootie- I am pregnant with my 3rd and have already been having bad round ligament pains.

Fides- Welcome and congratulations!

Grich- I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: We're here for you.. keep in touch when you feel ready. :hugs:

Jcliff- So glad your scan went well:)

Sprite30- Glad your saw baby's HB! 

I've been nauseous almost all day for the past few days. When I wake up at night, I feel nauseous. Yay for MS kicking in! lol. Good sign there as I have been having weird pains and cramps... can't wait until I can check for baby's HB with my doppler! Hope everyone is doing well. :flower: Sorry to anyone I forgot!


----------



## 30andready4

Hi Ladies, I would like to join! 
EDD Oct 17th. Got my first BFP at around 11dpo (2/3/2014) and beta tests 2/6/14- 78.3 and 2/8/14- 311. Waiting on my first scan at 7 weeks (2/28)... so very anxious! Need this little bean to stick...


----------



## newlywed2013

Okay I officially started a journal, "torie made a mini"


----------



## La Mere

Welcome and congratulations, 30andready4! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## staceymxxx

So sorry for your loss grich xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> i am really sorry to hear the grich, it just goes to show how much a blessing pregnancy is. i had a scan today as well and i was very nervous as this was the first time we were looking for the heartbeat and i did get to see a wonderful little flicker.
> 
> my baby is catching up with my original due date as well. i was measuring 3 days behind before and she told me that i should have stuck with the original one because i had iui so they know exactly when i ovulated within 2 days so i guess technically i am 6+6 today by their calulations and the baby measured 6+5

We are due the same day, i go for another scan on monday so hope its as clear as yours, i'm so excited x


----------



## sprite30

yay! stacey. hopefully it will be very clear for you. fx. so now i can just look at your tickers instead of getting my own lol


----------



## ttclou25

sprite30 said:


> i am really sorry to hear the grich, it just goes to show how much a blessing pregnancy is. i had a scan today as well and i was very nervous as this was the first time we were looking for the heartbeat and i did get to see a wonderful little flicker.
> 
> my baby is catching up with my original due date as well. i was measuring 3 days behind before and she told me that i should have stuck with the original one because i had iui so they know exactly when i ovulated within 2 days so i guess technically i am 6+6 today by their calulations and the baby measured 6+5

Congrats on your scan! Always great to see a good flicker of a heartbeat :flower: x


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> yay! stacey. hopefully it will be very clear for you. fx. so now i can just look at your tickers instead of getting my own lol

Hahaha yes you can... i looked on chinese gender prediction thing and it said i was predicted a boy, i'm already convinced baby is a boy 110% x


----------



## cntrygrl

I had my first scan today. It is indeed Twins!


----------



## staceymxxx

cntrygrl said:


> I had my first scan today. It is indeed Twins!

Awwww are they identical or not?x


----------



## ttclou25

cntrygrl said:


> I had my first scan today. It is indeed Twins!

Omg wow thats amazing, Congratulations!!! :oneofeach:


----------



## zebadi

cntrygrl! Wow!!! twins! were you expecting that? I would love twins 
congrats! xx


----------



## zebadi

im 7+3 today and having lower back pains... normal?


----------



## cntrygrl

Stacey-- Two separate sacs, so fraternal.

Zebadi-- With the number of follicles I had I was expecting more than one. I was just happy to see at least one sac in there!


----------



## KylasBaby

cntrygrl said:


> I had my first scan today. It is indeed Twins!

Congrats! Double the love :)


----------



## sprite30

staceymxxx said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> yay! stacey. hopefully it will be very clear for you. fx. so now i can just look at your tickers instead of getting my own lol
> 
> Hahaha yes you can... i looked on chinese gender prediction thing and it said i was predicted a boy, i'm already convinced baby is a boy 110% xClick to expand...

same here i am total convinced but we will see

YAY! cntrygrl, that is so exciting, twinS!!


----------



## staceymxxx

zebadi said:


> im 7+3 today and having lower back pains... normal?

Yeah for weeks now i've had it and everythings fine with me :)


----------



## staceymxxx

cntrygrl said:


> Stacey-- Two separate sacs, so fraternal.
> 
> Zebadi-- With the number of follicles I had I was expecting more than one. I was just happy to see at least one sac in there!

My friend had twins at xmas, hard work but absolutely worth it, when is your due day x


----------



## cntrygrl

Due date is still October 15th. So measuring right on schedule :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats on the twins! Thats so exciting!


----------



## sprite30

stacey, tomorrow we will be blueberries...thats pretty big actually. 

when i was at my appointment today the RE said that she read once that the most populat due date was 10/7 and i asked why and she said probably alot of people trapped inside mid-january....could be very true

cntrygrl, so glad you are measuring on track that was my biggest concern.


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> stacey, tomorrow we will be blueberries...thats pretty big actually.
> 
> when i was at my appointment today the RE said that she read once that the most populat due date was 10/7 and i asked why and she said probably alot of people trapped inside mid-january....could be very true
> 
> cntrygrl, so glad you are measuring on track that was my biggest concern.

I know then the week after raspberries.... its crazy to think were due 33 weeks tomorrow, i panic thinking amount of jobs i have to do around the house lol!!!!


----------



## staceymxxx

Quite funny really, i've been panicking bad things are happening due to having bellyache for a few days.... turns out i just needed a number 2!!! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

cntrygrl said:


> I had my first scan today. It is indeed Twins!

Congrats that awesome!! I bet you are over the moon!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> I had my first scan today. It is indeed Twins!

Aww twins! How exciting :flower:


----------



## sprite30

i know i have so much to do as well. i started cleaning up my office because that will eventually be the nursery but im stuck at the moment bc dh has a bum back right now so he cant take this old dresser out so i cant bring anything in. im trying to do as much as i can no bc i know im not going to want to do anything once i get huge. 

i had the same issue earlier this week i actually had to take a laxative and then i felt much better, even the bloat went down alittle


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> im 7+3 today and having lower back pains... normal?

I think it's pretty normal. Ligaments soften, and even sneezing can cause back or stomach pains for me!

Was like this Every pregnancy for me

Hope it goes soon honey :flower:


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> i know i have so much to do as well. i started cleaning up my office because that will eventually be the nursery but im stuck at the moment bc dh has a bum back right now so he cant take this old dresser out so i cant bring anything in. im trying to do as much as i can no bc i know im not going to want to do anything once i get huge.
> 
> i had the same issue earlier this week i actually had to take a laxative and then i felt much better, even the bloat went down alittle

I'm going to start next week when i've had my 2nd scan to make sure babys growing ok, i need to move back into my middle bedroom as baby is going to have the huge bedroom due to having so much stuff lol, i cant wait to get started on nursery!x


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone bought any baby things yet?x


----------



## 30andready4

La Mere said:


> Welcome and congratulations, 30andready4! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!

Thanks so much La Mere! Same to you- H&H! Looks like you are a few days ahead of me! :)

With all of us in here, January was a busy month to get busy, wasn't it! lol


----------



## 30andready4

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone bought any baby things yet?x

Stacey- i sheepishly admit i've started to buy stuff. Just the crib and rocking chair (I LOVE rocking chairs!), but i have already started my baby registry on babiesrus.com too. lol 
I am jumping the gun a bit!


----------



## cntrygrl

I've bought some gender neutral clothing. We had bought a stroller shortly after Christmas because it was the Eddie Bauer one we wanted and it was on clearance, but it looks like it will be going back since it only seats 1.


----------



## sprite30

We bought a dresser at an auction that I painted cream already and the crib because I was looking for a specific style and someone was selling it on craigslist so I couldn't pass up the deal, we bought those last year already. I def got on babiesrus.com and printed the registry check list and I'll be on the hunt for the things we don't mind buying used. I actually was able to cross a lot of things off as it seemed kind of repetitive and my sil has a lot to give. 

Oh no cntrygirl, that's a great problem to have though. Hope it's not to late to return to the store. Maybe they'll do store credit at least.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats cntrygrl!!!


----------



## Jcliff

Been having some sharp lower stabbing pain like really low on and off all day! Should I be worried?


----------



## GingerPanda

My ultrasound detected no heartbeat... Doc says I have a 90% chance of miscarrying again. I have a followup scan on Wednesday to verify... But I'm 100% sure that this is over. :cry:


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh GingerPanda I am so sorry.


----------



## sprite30

Oh my goodness ginger panda, I'm so sorry to hear that. Fx that Wednesday brings you a miracle


----------



## cntrygrl

Ginger-- So sorry :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Gingerpanda, I'm really hoping the Dr. is wrong and that you are in the 10% chance!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm so so sorry GingerPanda. My prayers are with you.


----------



## fides

congrats on teh twins!


----------



## SisterRose

Gingerpanda :hugs: so sorry hun. Prayers to you that everything is ok.

Cntrygrl - Congrats on the twins x


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm sorry GingerPanda :(


----------



## zephyr

Im sorry Gingerpanda :(


----------



## La Mere

Cntrygrl- How amazing! Congratulations! 

30andready4- You're welcome! Yes, I am about 5+2. :) It certainly was, Dh and I weren't trying as our youngest turned one in January. Was quite the surprise! 

Staceymxxx- No, might by a few things, but as this is my 3rd I shouldn't need for much. Maybe some cute winter girl clothes though.. we will see!

GingerPanda- I am so sorry. :hugs: Praying that Wednesday will bring you a miracle!

Jcliff- I have been having sharp lower back pains today too. I think it should be fine. Try a warm towel on the area and relax for a bit. I find that helps. 

My goodness, my bb's are soo terribly sore today! They even look bigger already.. Things seem to be happening quicker in this pregnancy. I'm already wearing my maternity pants and super stretchy undies. :/


----------



## zephyr

Cntrygirl - congrats on the twins!!! Its an amazing journey :) is the news still sinking in? 
Also even though chances are they are frat what alot of docs fail to tell you is there is still a small chance of them being id with seperate sacs and placentas :) its all too do with the timing of when the egg spilts.
I know a few mums who had what they were told were frat twins but had them genetically tested and they were id!! 

Well great news my friend had her twins last night!! She was messaging me right up until push time it was really exciting. Everything went really well and she ended up with Valentines Day babies :) best present ever.


----------



## fides

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ginger


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ginger panda-I'm so sorry lovely :-(

Sending you hugs


----------



## CharlieKeys

So sorry gingerpanda :( 

Ctry- congrats on the twins!!!


----------



## ToughhGal

Im sorry Ginger panda. Sending warm thoughts your way. &#9825;


----------



## Scootie

jmandrews said:


> Scootie said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to post what was going on in case anyone has symptoms like me and is worried! I have moderate pelvic pain and soreness all day and night worse at the end of the day usually. It is accompanied by some shooting pains on either side of my pelvis and even travels all the way up my abdominal muscles! I called the OB office on Wednesday and asked if it was normal and they said I shouldn't have that much pain and they wanted me to have an ultrasound. The ultrasound just showed a gestational sac meas 5mm in the right place and nothing seemed wrong. Even though my ticker says I'm almost 6 weeks, I ovulated 3 days late so I was only 5 w 1 d when I had the ultrasound so it was normal to only see the GS. My doc seems baffled at my pain and said to take it easy and take Tylenol. I am convinced that I am just really sore from the ligaments and everything stretching in there. Doesn't seem to be very common for women to be this sore though!
> 
> I'm glad you and baby are ok and right on track :) but that pain is awful. I know it's rare early on but I get it too. Not as bad as you but you are not alone. Our hormones must be stronger or something. Did your due date change then?Click to expand...

No because there was no fetal pole to measure. Hopefully I'll have another early scan though.


----------



## ToughhGal

My symptoms are disappearing again, what little ones I have. Hopefully I'm just over reacting :|


----------



## Scootie

cntrygrl said:


> Stacey-- Two separate sacs, so fraternal.
> 
> Zebadi-- With the number of follicles I had I was expecting more than one. I was just happy to see at least one sac in there!

If you were on fertility meds that they are probably fraternal, but identical twins can have 2 separate sacs as well, just depends on how early they divide.


----------



## sprite30

ToughhGal said:


> My symptoms are disappearing again, what little ones I have. Hopefully I'm just over reacting :|

My symptoms come and go as well. I was very nauseas last night before dinner and this morning when I woke up but I feel fine right now so who knows.


----------



## hopettc3

cntrygirl: Congrats on the twins!! You must be so excited!!


----------



## hopettc3

Gingerpanda: Did you have an abdominal ultrasound because I've heard that they can't see a heartbeat until mid 6weeks. I could be wrong, but I hope that it was just too early to see it.


----------



## ToughhGal

sprite30 said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms are disappearing again, what little one5s I have. Hopefully I'm just over reacting :|
> 
> My symptoms come and go as well. I was very nauseas last night before dinner and this morning when I woke up but I feel fine right now so who knows.Click to expand...

I hope so. I got a big nasty pimple today, though. :haha:


----------



## kel21

Cntrygrl congrats on the twins!!

Gingerpanda I am so sorry :(

I had my scan today :) Beautiful little peanut with a heartbeat of 132bpm!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay Kel!


----------



## AK89

staceymxxx said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> stacey, tomorrow we will be blueberries...thats pretty big actually.
> 
> when i was at my appointment today the RE said that she read once that the most populat due date was 10/7 and i asked why and she said probably alot of people trapped inside mid-january....could be very true
> 
> cntrygrl, so glad you are measuring on track that was my biggest concern.
> 
> I know then the week after raspberries.... its crazy to think were due 33 weeks tomorrow, i panic thinking amount of jobs i have to do around the house lol!!!!Click to expand...


Sorry to butt in here but I'm panicking too - I've not gotta do jobs around the house, I've got to FIND a house! The lease is up on our small 1 bed flat around July and we've got to find somewhere new to live.. :wacko: Not looking forward to that.. We've put our names down for a council house but doubt we'll find anything before that so I think it might be moving back into my mum's for me and OH..! Will hopefully find something before little one arrives... 

STRESS!

PS. Stacey, we've got the same due date! :)


----------



## fides

c ongrats, kel!


----------



## newlywed2013

Omg so I had a lot of discharge this evening. I freaked out at first but I calmed myself down because I am assuming its normal, and there was no pink or red in it.lol.

I am exhausted. We bought a Halloween sleeper today on clearance!


----------



## Kittycat155

I just have near constant pink/red discharge mixed with cream or ewcm. I am just so fed up that it has to be like this. Had sex 6dpo and nothing since. Doing very little housework/anything but shopping for groceries every other week. Watch tv and stay o computer most hours of the day


----------



## mommyof2peas

Broke out the doppler today. I was able to find bub :) It was pretty faint, but it was 122-125 per min. Super sweet to hear :)


----------



## zephyr

Omigosh that's really early to hear on a doppler isn't it?? I've tried round 9 10 weeks with success but never though to try earlier! I may get mine out later hehe


----------



## mommyof2peas

It is super early lol I didnt expect to get it, but was super excited to hear that little train :D


----------



## jmandrews

I apalogize that I haven't been able to get on and check in with you ladies today. It was a crazy busy day. 
Cntrygrl congrats on the twins!!! So exciting!

Gingerpanda I am not losing hope for you! Praying for a miracle. 

I am working on making updates to the first page. 
welcome 30andready4 and ttclou25! ttclou25 when is your EDD? Sorry I might have missed that. 

Tomorrow I'll read through everyone's post more in depth. So sorry again it took me so long to make updates. Hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok.


----------



## zephyr

Mommyof2peas - wow that is so cool!! 

Well I got my sea bands wet whil bathing the twins, forgot to take them off and so now I gotta wait for them to dry and it sucks cos the sickness starts after not wearing them for a little bit.....and its just constant.
ive been doing a bit of testing and the blackmores formula takes the majority of the sickness away and the bands take the last of it away.
every pregnancy I am usually so sick! I hope it doesn't change as this is really working for me. 

Im really tired too but I have to keep going during the day and ignore it cos toddlers! It's hard but I'm managing.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Not a good couple of days here ... Feel constantly nauseous that I don't even want to move off the sofa. Not very practical when one of your kids constantly wants something. Heeeeelp :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow mommyof2peas!!! That's so early! I've tried mine but nothing yet.


----------



## staceymxxx

AK89 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> stacey, tomorrow we will be blueberries...thats pretty big actually.
> 
> when i was at my appointment today the RE said that she read once that the most populat due date was 10/7 and i asked why and she said probably alot of people trapped inside mid-january....could be very true
> 
> cntrygrl, so glad you are measuring on track that was my biggest concern.
> 
> I know then the week after raspberries.... its crazy to think were due 33 weeks tomorrow, i panic thinking amount of jobs i have to do around the house lol!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to butt in here but I'm panicking too - I've not gotta do jobs around the house, I've got to FIND a house! The lease is up on our small 1 bed flat around July and we've got to find somewhere new to live.. :wacko: Not looking forward to that.. We've put our names down for a council house but doubt we'll find anything before that so I think it might be moving back into my mum's for me and OH..! Will hopefully find something before little one arrives...
> 
> STRESS!
> 
> PS. Stacey, we've got the same due date! :)Click to expand...

I'd go into meltdown mode lol!! Hopefully you will find something suitable, I've got so much junk I never knew I had so mines like having t do a new house lol.

Happy 7 weeks! !!!! Its flying by xx


----------



## whigfield

Wow that is super early! I tried to find bub but failed yesterday. :haha: I didn't find baby til 9weeks 1 day last time though!


----------



## ljo1984

Wow that's so cool you heard the hb already! I've been contemplating listening in but managed to leave it lol, I know I'll only panic if I don't despite it been so early! Think I'm gonna book early scan for 20th although I'm terrified after September! :-(

So sorry for your loss ginger. Xxxx


----------



## Loopy Laura

I didn't really have any symptoms until last night when I was sick 4 times! Feeling nauseous still... It's a bit early for this at 5 weeks - is it normal to have MS so regularly in one night? I'm hoping this doesn't happen every day! 

Ginger panda I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyof2peas said:


> Broke out the doppler today. I was able to find bub :) It was pretty faint, but it was 122-125 per min. Super sweet to hear :)

Wow that's so early! WhAt Doppler do you Have? 
I'm going to buy one, your must be good!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Does anyone else keep getting really shakey if they don't eat regularly?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

CharlieKeys said:


> Does anyone else keep getting really shakey if they don't eat regularly?

YES! Shaky and faint, as well as nauseated. My blood pressure has plummeted over the last couple of weeks (it wasn't high to start with!), and I think that's part of it for me, but I definitely feel any lack of food a lot more, even though I don't want to eat much.


----------



## ttclou25

Ive been feeling really faint but read up its all to do with the hormones and getting low blood pressure with all this progesterone!

WOW on the Doppler thats amazing finding LO so early your so lucky :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Any one else still cramping? I still am and it freaks me out. I haven't really been nauseas either. I am still somewhat sleepy. Just get nervous because most of u have MS by now. :(


----------



## KylasBaby

5 weeks today! Only 35 to go ;)


----------



## cntrygrl

jmandrews-- I know I'm a couple weeks behind you, but still no MS here. I get crampy first thing in the morning or right after peeing. I think it's everything readjusting.


----------



## Jcliff

jmandrews said:


> Any one else still cramping? I still am and it freaks me out. I haven't really been nauseas either. I am still somewhat sleepy. Just get nervous because most of u have MS by now. :(

I cramped aloe yesterday on and off. It freaked me out. No blood tho. Also no MS for me yet, just food aversions and craving... It's 9am and I want some Italian dressing with bread yum


----------



## snowflakes120

I was cramping a bunch last night JM. Had me a bit freaked out to be honest. And no MS or nausea at all over here. I am 5 weeks 2 or 3 days.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! Makes me feel a little better knowing I'm not alone and that it's normal. I was cramping last night and it's pretty bad right now. I peed already and I ate some breakfast. I hope it disappears soon.


----------



## cntrygrl

I've been having pain in my tailbone area. I twisted wrong to get my laptop the other day and have been paying for it ever since.


----------



## snowflakes120

Drink lots of water too JM and relax. I know they say dehydration can cause cramps. I downed a huge glass of water when I awoke with cramps and woke up cotton mouth so I think I'm slightly dehydrated but the cramps are gone.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Cramping here too Hun. I find if I've not drunk enough water it is worse than if I make sure I'm drinking regularly. 

As for the shakes ... Is it a sign of low blood pressure then? Same though even though I'm not hungry if i don't eat then get really shakey and 'weak'


----------



## kel21

7 weeks today! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks that is a good point! I'll try to drink more. :)


----------



## whigfield

Not everyone gets MS! :hugs:


----------



## ToughhGal

Dont feel bad jm, my sore boobs are definitely disappearing, and I had back pain last night. I took another FRER which was darker but still not feeling hopeful anymore..


----------



## staceymxxx

I've had a cold for weeks now and generally run down... tired and feel sick on and off, lower back ache and thats it... if i hadn't taken a million tests, had bloods done and a scan i wouldn't think i was pregnant i'd just think i was poorly x


----------



## KylasBaby

Damn pregnancy hormones! The movie Brave just had me balling like a baby!


----------



## Jcliff

Is anyone else only having pain in one boob?? Lol I was having stabbing pain only on one side All day yesterday!


----------



## Laelani

Jcliff said:


> Is anyone else only having pain in one boob?? Lol I was having stabbing pain only on one side All day yesterday!

Yeah I had that yesterday too.


----------



## hopettc3

Jcliff said:


> Is anyone else only having pain in one boob?? Lol I was having stabbing pain only on one side All day yesterday!

Yup, mine keeps alternating. The left side does it more and I noticed that it actually looks bigger than the right side, but then I guess its always been slightly bigger. Its just a bit more noticeable now.:dohh:


----------



## staceymxxx

mine does same... they aren't sore just that every so often x


----------



## _Anya_

Hi everybody! I'm new here. Pregnant for the first time in my life. Im currently 4w3d.
My due date is October 23. I hope everything is fine with my baby. Worried a little and still can't believe that it's really happening :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Charlie keys-yes, I have to eat immediately when hungry or I shake and feel so sick!


----------



## Yo_Yo

_Anya_ said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new here. Pregnant for the first time in my life. Im currently 4w3d.
> My due date is October 23. I hope everything is fine with my baby. Worried a little and still can't believe that it's really happening :)

Welcome and congrats honey!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kel21 said:


> 7 weeks today! :)

Happy 7 weeks!


----------



## rbourre

Hey everyone. I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant, due October 19. This is baby #2 for us and a bit scary since our daughter was born at 29 weeks.


----------



## staceymxxx

What a day :cry: :cry: :cry:

I got in earlier and let my dogs out for a wee, one come to back door with skin hanging off her and and her bone showing, she was rushed to vets and operated on then we went to collect her and on way back a taxi pulled out on us and my OH had to slam breaks on and my belly now hurts so bad... and after all that i asked him if he was staying at mine tonight and hes chosen xbox over me as usual :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## staceymxxx

rbourre said:


> Hey everyone. I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant, due October 19. This is baby #2 for us and a bit scary since our daughter was born at 29 weeks.

Congratulations!x


----------



## noshowjo

Hi ya I'm Jo . Pg with. My 3rd . I have 2 sons age 11and 6 and a foster son age 14 . 
So kinda hoping for little girl this time round as this will be my last . 
But I do love boys they are so much fun .


----------



## milosmum

Grich - so sorry to hear about your loss x
Ginger panda - so sorry to hear about your bad news. I am hoping and praying that your scan on Wednesday is more positive x

Cntrygrl - fabulous news about the twins very exciting! 

Hope everyone else is well. All my early symptoms have disappeared and although I haven't had any bleeding or cramping I am not expecting good news at our second scan on Tuesday. This last week has gone by so slowly while we have been waiting for the repeat scan xxx


----------



## newlywed2013

If I wasn't so tired,I would keep forgetting I am pregnant! Other than occasional nausea and heartburn and light cramping I don't have any symptoms...


----------



## fides

_Anya_ said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new here. Pregnant for the first time in my life. Im currently 4w3d.
> My due date is October 23. I hope everything is fine with my baby. Worried a little and still can't believe that it's really happening :)

welcome! and huge congratulations! how exciting

I'm due the day after you. :)



rbourre said:


> Hey everyone. I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant, due October 19. This is baby #2 for us and a bit scary since our daughter was born at 29 weeks.

congrats! 29 weeks - wow - that must have been hard. :hugs: do they know if you just need a stitch this time around or something like that? hope you make it to full term this time around. :)


----------



## AK89

newlywed2013 said:


> If I wasn't so tired,I would keep forgetting I am pregnant! Other than occasional nausea and heartburn and light cramping I don't have any symptoms...

Ohhh there's plenty of time yet! I was exactly the same, then about a week ago my boobs started hurting so much I couldn't not wear a bra (soft, squishy and underwired!) at all times. And then a few days ago I started to feel nauseous for the first few hours of the day.. but no actual vomit! And it gets much worse when I'm hungry.. (think that's why it's worse at the start of the day - I just can't get my breakfast quick enough!)

I advise you to stock up on foods that are easy to make and won't make you feel worse if you're feeling queazy! I had to have cheese and crackers for breakfast the other day 'cause I couldn't stomach the idea of cereal and didn't have bread for toast! That's if you get morning sickness...lots of people don't I s'pose! :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Congrats to all the new ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Jcliff

I have a terrible cold, it's miserable :(


----------



## StarBrites

8 weeks today. I've been having intense nausea all day that makes me gag but not vomit. Cramping here and there. Crying like a baby at random things. Very constipated thanks to Zofran. Can't eat some of my favorite foods as they make me queasy to think about. Sore boobs and insomnia! Oh the wonders of pregnancy, I hope I'm not one of the unlucky few whose bad MS doesn't go away the whole pregnancy lol

Welcome to all the newcomers!!


----------



## SisterRose

Jcliff - I've been the same, really nasty cold! I've spent three days unable to breathe, coughing really badly to the point ive strained my sides and chest :( hoping its nearly over! hope you feel better soon too.

Congrats to all the ladies who've just found out they're expecting :happydance:

Newlywed - I have no symptoms at all!


----------



## whigfield

8 weeks for me today too! :happydance: It feels like a nice little milestone to hit. I just hope we have a good scan tomorrow to round it all off.


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone else have upper belly pain? I was woken up around 2:30 this morning with pain in the middle of my abdomen. A bit above my belly button. I had to take Tylenol I couldn't deal with it. And I had lower back pain too. :(. My legs felt weak but they're fine now. Once the Tylenol kicked in I was able to get back to sleep. But 5 hrs later now anytime I move I feel the pain. Not as bad as it was but definitely uncomfortable. No idea what this is. My arms are really weak now


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> 8 weeks for me today too! :happydance: It feels like a nice little milestone to hit. I just hope we have a good scan tomorrow to round it all off.

Yay! Happy 8 weeks lovely! 

Good luck with scan


----------



## Yo_Yo

milosmum said:


> Grich - so sorry to hear about your loss x
> Ginger panda - so sorry to hear about your bad news. I am hoping and praying that your scan on Wednesday is more positive x
> 
> Cntrygrl - fabulous news about the twins very exciting!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. All my early symptoms have disappeared and although I haven't had any bleeding or cramping I am not expecting good news at our second scan on Tuesday. This last week has gone by so slowly while we have been waiting for the repeat scan xxx

:flower:

Sure you will be fine honey, 

My symptoms come and go. With dd2, I wouldn't have known i was pregnant without a test as I was symptom free completely all the first trimester.

Good luck with scan


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-get well soon Hun. It's horrible feeling poorly when pregnant.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well ladies lying In hospital on a drip. Sickness/hyperemesis hit thur night. Went into really bad spasm in hospital and airways closed down a bit hoping for a strong bean like DD and hope bub is ok. In for another night and scan tomorrow to check bean and rough dates. X

Not had chance to read back hope you are all fine x


----------



## Yo_Yo

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well ladies lying In hospital on a drip. Sickness/hyperemesis hit thur night. Went into really bad spasm in hospital and airways closed down a bit hoping for a strong bean like DD and hope bub is ok. In for another night and scan tomorrow to check bean and rough dates. X
> 
> Not had chance to read back hope you are all fine x

Oh no honey :-(

Get well soon. Your in the best place possible being in hospital.

Glad you get to see your baby on a scan,should make you feel a bit better seeing that. :flower:


----------



## jmandrews

noshowjo said:


> Hi ya I'm Jo . Pg with. My 3rd . I have 2 sons age 11and 6 and a foster son age 14 .
> So kinda hoping for little girl this time round as this will be my last .
> But I do love boys they are so much fun .

Congrats and welcome! What is you EDD and I'll add you to the first page :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> What a day :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I got in earlier and let my dogs out for a wee, one come to back door with skin hanging off her and and her bone showing, she was rushed to vets and operated on then we went to collect her and on way back a taxi pulled out on us and my OH had to slam breaks on and my belly now hurts so bad... and after all that i asked him if he was staying at mine tonight and hes chosen xbox over me as usual :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

:hugs:

Aww sounds a rubbish day for you Hun :-(

Hope your OH makes up for not staying after a tough day. I'd be annoyed and upset too. 

Hope your dogs better soon. 

Ps, don't worry about the pains from having to stop suddenly. Baby is very well padded and protected in there-you likely pulled muscles. 
Hugs


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> 8 weeks for me today too! :happydance: It feels like a nice little milestone to hit. I just hope we have a good scan tomorrow to round it all off.

Woo Hoo 8 weeks!!! That's a big milestone :)


----------



## jmandrews

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well ladies lying In hospital on a drip. Sickness/hyperemesis hit thur night. Went into really bad spasm in hospital and airways closed down a bit hoping for a strong bean like DD and hope bub is ok. In for another night and scan tomorrow to check bean and rough dates. X
> 
> Not had chance to read back hope you are all fine x

Oh no I hope that you start feeling better soon! I'm glad you are being well taken care of. Keep us posted.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> What a day :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I got in earlier and let my dogs out for a wee, one come to back door with skin hanging off her and and her bone showing, she was rushed to vets and operated on then we went to collect her and on way back a taxi pulled out on us and my OH had to slam breaks on and my belly now hurts so bad... and after all that i asked him if he was staying at mine tonight and hes chosen xbox over me as usual :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww sounds a rubbish day for you Hun :-(
> 
> Hope your OH makes up for not staying after a tough day. I'd be annoyed and upset too.
> 
> Hope your dogs better soon.
> 
> Ps, don't worry about the pains from having to stop suddenly. Baby is very well padded and protected in there-you likely pulled muscles.
> HugsClick to expand...

I agree with Yo Yo I fell at 15 weeks while walking my huge dogs and everything was fine. Right now that are super protect because baby is so small. :) hope DH comes around. That is so frustrating. My DH does things like that sometimes. Hope your fur baby gets well soon. :( that's so scary.


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> Anyone else have upper belly pain? I was woken up around 2:30 this morning with pain in the middle of my abdomen. A bit above my belly button. I had to take Tylenol I couldn't deal with it. And I had lower back pain too. :(. My legs felt weak but they're fine now. Once the Tylenol kicked in I was able to get back to sleep. But 5 hrs later now anytime I move I feel the pain. Not as bad as it was but definitely uncomfortable. No idea what this is. My arms are really weak now

Is it a sharp pain or like a dull sore pain like you have been doing sit ups? My abdomen has been super sore off and on. My lower back also hurts. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## SisterRose

Hg- Oh no, that sounds horrible hun. Hope that the sickness eases off soon and you feel better. Good luck with the scan, sure all is well x

Stacey - Your poor doggy :( I hope she recovers well soon and everything is ok :hugs: as for slamming the breaks on, I'm sure all is fine with baby. Like someone else said, they're so small right now they're well padded! I had a bit of an accident the other day, when the winds were bad a tree fell down on top of our car while we were driving. My mum had to slam her breaks on too, such a thud! my poor little 4 month old in the back too. We were very lucky, I was shaken up but im sure baby is fine this early even though it was a bit of a jolt.

A pic of the tree! felt so lucky to not even have a scratch on me(sorry, i spam this lately but i feel like i had a brush with death or something and so happy im still okay! lol!)



When is everyone planning midwife bookings?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jcliff said:


> I have a terrible cold, it's miserable :(

I just woke up with one too! It sucks. And I have no clue I could have gotten it - I haven't left the house since Tuesday because of the snow we got! Unless it took a long time to manifest... Hope we both feel better soon.


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome :wave: and congrats new ladies!!! So excited you are joining us! 

I'm feeling pretty symptom free lately. Occasional cramping and sore abdomen but other than that I feel great. I don't think nausea really kicked in until later in the 1st Tri. Maybe 9 weeks I can't really remember. So I'm not expecting in for a couple of weeks. My belly is looking very large for only being 7 weeks. Lol DH and I finally had a date night last night. It was so fun and nice to have a date without DD. It's a good thing we don't know anyone here because you can def tell I'm pregnant. Lol it's only easy to hide because I live 2 hours away from all our family and friends. If I were up there I wouldn't be able to hide it. :rofl:


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have upper belly pain? I was woken up around 2:30 this morning with pain in the middle of my abdomen. A bit above my belly button. I had to take Tylenol I couldn't deal with it. And I had lower back pain too. :(. My legs felt weak but they're fine now. Once the Tylenol kicked in I was able to get back to sleep. But 5 hrs later now anytime I move I feel the pain. Not as bad as it was but definitely uncomfortable. No idea what this is. My arms are really weak now
> 
> Is it a sharp pain or like a dull sore pain like you have been doing sit ups? My abdomen has been super sore off and on. My lower back also hurts. Hope you get some relief soon.Click to expand...

Right now it's like a sharp dull achy pain. I honestly can't remember what it was like earlier. I just know it was miserable. My arms are super achy too. Like my biceps. Hurts to move my arms at all. I've already taken 3 extra strength Tylenol and I'm still in pain. Though it has been 6 hours so I can probably take some more now.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome to all the newly expecting ladies :hi:

I've been getting a horrible headache that started yesterday, blech! I hate taking medicine, but finally broke down in the middle of the night and took some tylenol.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 8 weeks whigfield!

HGsurvivor- I'm so sorry you're in the hospital. I hope you feel better once you see your little bubs.


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have upper belly pain? I was woken up around 2:30 this morning with pain in the middle of my abdomen. A bit above my belly button. I had to take Tylenol I couldn't deal with it. And I had lower back pain too. :(. My legs felt weak but they're fine now. Once the Tylenol kicked in I was able to get back to sleep. But 5 hrs later now anytime I move I feel the pain. Not as bad as it was but definitely uncomfortable. No idea what this is. My arms are really weak now
> 
> Is it a sharp pain or like a dull sore pain like you have been doing sit ups? My abdomen has been super sore off and on. My lower back also hurts. Hope you get some relief soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Right now it's like a sharp dull achy pain. I honestly can't remember what it was like earlier. I just know it was miserable. My arms are super achy too. Like my biceps. Hurts to move my arms at all. I've already taken 3 extra strength Tylenol and I'm still in pain. Though it has been 6 hours so I can probably take some more now.Click to expand...

Aw I'm sorry you feel so bad :( can you take extra strength Tylenol? Do you think u might have the flu or something? Sounds like body aches. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## rbourre

fides said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant, due October 19. This is baby #2 for us and a bit scary since our daughter was born at 29 weeks.
> 
> congrats! 29 weeks - wow - that must have been hard. :hugs: do they know if you just need a stitch this time around or something like that? hope you make it to full term this time around. :)Click to expand...

I had placental abruption and pre-eclampsia and still have high blood pressure 17 months later. I haven't seen the doctor yet, but I have to make an appointment first thing Tuesday morning. The pharmacist said to stop taking my blood pressure meds until I can see a doctor.


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have upper belly pain? I was woken up around 2:30 this morning with pain in the middle of my abdomen. A bit above my belly button. I had to take Tylenol I couldn't deal with it. And I had lower back pain too. :(. My legs felt weak but they're fine now. Once the Tylenol kicked in I was able to get back to sleep. But 5 hrs later now anytime I move I feel the pain. Not as bad as it was but definitely uncomfortable. No idea what this is. My arms are really weak now
> 
> Is it a sharp pain or like a dull sore pain like you have been doing sit ups? My abdomen has been super sore off and on. My lower back also hurts. Hope you get some relief soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Right now it's like a sharp dull achy pain. I honestly can't remember what it was like earlier. I just know it was miserable. My arms are super achy too. Like my biceps. Hurts to move my arms at all. I've already taken 3 extra strength Tylenol and I'm still in pain. Though it has been 6 hours so I can probably take some more now.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I'm sorry you feel so bad :( can you take extra strength Tylenol? Do you think u might have the flu or something? Sounds like body aches. Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...

That's what I've been taking. It helped my stomach during the night but now it's not touching my arm pain. They're both very painful and weak. If I don't move they're fine but the minute I move them they're so painful. I don't know what would be affecting my arms except extra blood flow maybe? My body isn't used to it and my veins aren't used to the extra flow so maybe that's what hurts?


----------



## hopettc3

hg: It sucks that the hyperemesis got you. I hope you feel better soon. 

rbourre: That must have been tough to go through. I had placental abruption with my last dd and delivered at 35+6weeks. I can't imagine how hard it must have been delivering so early. Are you at higher risk to get it again? 

My nausea seems to be getting worse day by day. I usually take a while to get to my breakfast because I get breakfast for my girls before myself. I find myself running to the bathroom, gagging, but not actually throwing up. Its almost like I might feel better if I actually throw up, but then I don't want to throw up. Its so annoying. 
I can't wait till tomorrow. I got my scan at 12pm. We have to drive 2hrs to the next town, but its so worth it!


----------



## Kittycat155

Kylasbaby only thing I would worry is they say shoulder pain could be bleeding-did you have a scan yet that showed this pregnancy is in uterus? If you did not lift anything I would get that checked being you can not move.

Got my dog her rabies shot and had to hold her at odd angle on lap in car there and back so my thighs are odd feeling. She puke and is chilling out on heated blanket now. Pot holes are insane! One was SO huge it would have really messed our car up had husband hit it. Came back to see a cone in it and looked like a minature.

Can not believe first appointment is this week!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hello ladies!! Just read back through, but my memory is awful.

Grich - so sorry for you loss. Praying you soon bring home your rainbow.

To all others with scans approaching, I hope you see a sticky strong bean!

I'm 6w1d by lmp, 6w3d by O. Nausea has struck a few times, but I haven't thrown up yet. With DD, I threw up several times a day like clockwork starting at 8 weeks. I'm hoping not to repeat it as severely.

My nipples are no longer sore at all, so I'm starting to get anxious. My scan is a week from Wednesday (7+4/7+6) and it seems forever away. My first pregnancy was a MMC at 10 weeks, we saw a baby with a hb at 8 weeks, but was measuring almost 2 weeks behind. I then had my daughter, followed by a chemical, and MC at 5 weeks last September. I hope and pray this baby will be coming home healthy in October!


----------



## staceymxxx

whigfield said:


> 8 weeks for me today too! :happydance: It feels like a nice little milestone to hit. I just hope we have a good scan tomorrow to round it all off.

my scan tomorrow too, what time is yours?x


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> What a day :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I got in earlier and let my dogs out for a wee, one come to back door with skin hanging off her and and her bone showing, she was rushed to vets and operated on then we went to collect her and on way back a taxi pulled out on us and my OH had to slam breaks on and my belly now hurts so bad... and after all that i asked him if he was staying at mine tonight and hes chosen xbox over me as usual :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww sounds a rubbish day for you Hun :-(
> 
> Hope your OH makes up for not staying after a tough day. I'd be annoyed and upset too.
> 
> Hope your dogs better soon.
> 
> Ps, don't worry about the pains from having to stop suddenly. Baby is very well padded and protected in there-you likely pulled muscles.
> HugsClick to expand...

After my vent i feel loads better, oh yes he has he took me to an all u can eat restraunt today lol!! i think it is just pulled muscles as i ache allover but feel fine now, having 2 mc's am scared of every knock and touch.. my 2nd scan tomorrow so am sure everythings fine x


----------



## rbourre

hopettc3 said:


> rbourre: That must have been tough to go through. I had placental abruption with my last dd and delivered at 35+6weeks. I can't imagine how hard it must have been delivering so early. Are you at higher risk to get it again?

From looking it up, I am higher risk to get it again. I had it because I had pre-eclampsia, so if I can manage to get through my pregnancy without getting pre-eclampsia again, then we should be good. My daughter was IUGR too and only 2lbs 2oz. I really hope this time everything goes better.


----------



## staceymxxx

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> What a day :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I got in earlier and let my dogs out for a wee, one come to back door with skin hanging off her and and her bone showing, she was rushed to vets and operated on then we went to collect her and on way back a taxi pulled out on us and my OH had to slam breaks on and my belly now hurts so bad... and after all that i asked him if he was staying at mine tonight and hes chosen xbox over me as usual :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww sounds a rubbish day for you Hun :-(
> 
> Hope your OH makes up for not staying after a tough day. I'd be annoyed and upset too.
> 
> Hope your dogs better soon.
> 
> Ps, don't worry about the pains from having to stop suddenly. Baby is very well padded and protected in there-you likely pulled muscles.
> HugsClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with Yo Yo I fell at 15 weeks while walking my huge dogs and everything was fine. Right now that are super protect because baby is so small. :) hope DH comes around. That is so frustrating. My DH does things like that sometimes. Hope your fur baby gets well soon. :( that's so scary.Click to expand...

i know i need to calm down lol! What dogs do you have? i have 3 mongrels :)


----------



## staceymxxx

SisterRose said:


> Hg- Oh no, that sounds horrible hun. Hope that the sickness eases off soon and you feel better. Good luck with the scan, sure all is well x
> 
> Stacey - Your poor doggy :( I hope she recovers well soon and everything is ok :hugs: as for slamming the breaks on, I'm sure all is fine with baby. Like someone else said, they're so small right now they're well padded! I had a bit of an accident the other day, when the winds were bad a tree fell down on top of our car while we were driving. My mum had to slam her breaks on too, such a thud! my poor little 4 month old in the back too. We were very lucky, I was shaken up but im sure baby is fine this early even though it was a bit of a jolt.
> 
> A pic of the tree! felt so lucky to not even have a scratch on me(sorry, i spam this lately but i feel like i had a brush with death or something and so happy im still okay! lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> When is everyone planning midwife bookings?

Oh my lord thats so bad, your all so lucky to be fine after whats been on the news!!! i bet your on cloud 9 now! lol... 

my first midwife appt is tuesday afternoon x


----------



## KylasBaby

So I'm in the emergency room. Lot of abdominal pain in addition to me weird arm pain. Dr doesn't think they're related and based on symptoms and presentation doesn't think it's ectopic. But waiting for an ultrasound and maybe I'll see something but at only 5 weeks maybe not.


----------



## whigfield

Oh no! Good luck KylasBaby. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

Glad to hear your getting checked out. Hope it goes fast as ER's drag at times.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you feel okay soon HGsurvivor :hugs: 

Hope everything is okay with you as well kylarsbaby


----------



## jmandrews

staceymxxx said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> What a day :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I got in earlier and let my dogs out for a wee, one come to back door with skin hanging off her and and her bone showing, she was rushed to vets and operated on then we went to collect her and on way back a taxi pulled out on us and my OH had to slam breaks on and my belly now hurts so bad... and after all that i asked him if he was staying at mine tonight and hes chosen xbox over me as usual :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Aww sounds a rubbish day for you Hun :-(
> 
> Hope your OH makes up for not staying after a tough day. I'd be annoyed and upset too.
> 
> Hope your dogs better soon.
> 
> Ps, don't worry about the pains from having to stop suddenly. Baby is very well padded and protected in there-you likely pulled muscles.
> HugsClick to expand...
> 
> I agree with Yo Yo I fell at 15 weeks while walking my huge dogs and everything was fine. Right now that are super protect because baby is so small. :) hope DH comes around. That is so frustrating. My DH does things like that sometimes. Hope your fur baby gets well soon. :( that's so scary.Click to expand...
> 
> i know i need to calm down lol! What dogs do you have? i have 3 mongrels :)Click to expand...

Aw I just love dogs so much! I have a Great Dane and my other is a mix of Weimaraner, American Bulldog, and pointer. They are gentle giants though. They are so good with my DD. :)


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> So I'm in the emergency room. Lot of abdominal pain in addition to me weird arm pain. Dr doesn't think they're related and based on symptoms and presentation doesn't think it's ectopic. But waiting for an ultrasound and maybe I'll see something but at only 5 weeks maybe not.

Thinking of you! Hope you and baby are ok. I'm glad you are getting checked out though.


----------



## jmandrews

Just got back from buying some maternity clothes :) It's becoming more real now! So excited!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm too scared to buy maternity clothes incase something goes wrong .... But can't fit in my normal clothes for much longer :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

Just back from ultrasound. Saw a gestational sack and a tiny fetal pole :). I think that's normal for just 5 weeks

Tho still no explanation for the ATM pain. At least little nugget is okay.


----------



## Kittycat155

Good to hear. Did they tell you to follow up with dr tomorrow or refer you anywhere?


----------



## KylasBaby

Kittycat155 said:


> Good to hear. Did they tell you to follow up with dr tomorrow or refer you anywhere?

I'm still in the er. They're still trying to figure out my arm pain. Slightly elevated white blood cell count but that's all they can tell so far.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay glad baby is healthy! Hope you can they some answers soon! :)


----------



## ToughhGal

Has anyone else had deflating breasts? They were so full and heavy this morning, now they feel normal. Help? :|


----------



## rbourre

I am feeling a little nauseous today. This is all new to me, I had no sickness with my daughter. At dinner, the beef was making me feel sick and I couldn't eat it. 

We told the in laws today that I am pregnant. We said that Aimee (our 17 month old) had a secret, that she was going to be a big sister. At first my mother in law said how do you know she's going to be a big sister? And then she was like oh wait...duh.


----------



## Kittycat155

What a cute reaction!


----------



## Baby3onboard

Well, I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow! Feeling pretty hopeful that this pregnancy is going well. I have extreme all day nausea. No vomiting, but just really queasy. Spotting stopped over a week ago. My bbs are still sore and still have to pee more than normal. Onward!


----------



## KylasBaby

So we're headed home. Little nugget is fine and other than an elevated white count they can't say why my arm hurts so much. The dr offered me Percocet but said it's risky at this stage of pregnancy so I declined. Probably going to have to take work off tomorrow and just chill. I'm in so much pain. Praying I wake up tomorrow with no pain!


----------



## zephyr

Had my first midwife appointment today. She sent me for a scan and im booked in for friday at 11am :)

Didnt do much at the appointment just took down notes and history pretty much. She said at our next appointment (around 12 weeks depending on what this scan says I'm at) she will look for babies heart beat. 

Will be going for the 12 week scan also :)


----------



## newlywed2013

So I bought a picture frame to paint with chalkboard paint and do weekly pictures starting tomorrow, and I am super bummed because apparently the paint had to dry for 3 days before you can draw on it. I may fib it on the computer, or just start at week 6. I am sad...


----------



## jmandrews

Aw oh no I have some chalkboard spray paint and it only says to dry for 24 hours I think. :( 
6 weeks isn't a bad week to start at though! I should do that &#55357;&#56842; cute idea!


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks! Hubby wanted real paint, it was more bang for your buck. It must take longer to dry. I got the idea from pinterest!


----------



## babyfeva

Kylasbaby-glad to hear little bubs is ok. Hope you're arm feels better.


----------



## ttclou25

Zephyr great news you get your scan glad the appointment went well how exciting 

Kylas hope the arm gets better, did you get a scan to check in bean or was it too early?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kylarsbaby- glad bubba is okay - could it be carpal tunnel? Does that cause pain?


----------



## ttclou25

Happy 8 weeks Charlie!! Wish I was that far x


----------



## ljo1984

Booked a reassurance scan for Thursday eeeeeeek, mixed emotions going on now.


----------



## Jcliff

Feeling awful tonight! I feel like I'm getting the flu :( had a terrible cold all day, now laying in bed trying to sleep but wide awake! Feeling nauseous and shaky like my heartrate is up :(


----------



## staceymxxx

My scan in 1 hour... I am sooooooooo nervous I feel sick! ! Xx


----------



## whigfield

Good luck stacey!! Mine is at 1 and I feel the same!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Good luck to all those with scans! I had 24 hours of severe vomiting and nausea on Friday and since then - nothing! I'm hoping I just caught a stomach bug or something but a bit worried...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Anyone else starving all of the time? I had 2 slices of toast at half 7 ... Then at 9.30 I was starving and gagging cause I was so hungry. Normally 2 slices of toast lasts me until at least 11!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ttclou25 said:


> Happy 8 weeks Charlie!! Wish I was that far x

Thanks Hun :)


Good luck to those with scans today!!


----------



## zebadi

welcome new mommies! 
Good luck with the scans today, let us know how you get on. x

Charlie - I'm the total opposite! just the thought of eating anything makes me gagg! I've also gone off chicken & lamb.!


----------



## whigfield

Me! Me! I seem to alternate between feeling nauseous and feeling ravenous. I ate 2 weetabix this morning (and a breakaway bar :blush:) and I am desperate to eat again already!


----------



## CharlieKeys

My stomach can't even begin to stomach veg which is sad cause I LOVE vegetables :( all it seems to be able to handle is junk food or toast... Not good when i worked so hard to lose 3st :dohh:


----------



## staceymxxx

Absolutely amazing. .. baby measures 7w1d so my dates are bang on... could see little heart beating away... so emotional and all seems real now xx


----------



## newlywed2013

5 Weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Anyone else starving all of the time? I had 2 slices of toast at half 7 ... Then at 9.30 I was starving and gagging cause I was so hungry. Normally 2 slices of toast lasts me until at least 11!

Yes! And I've got to eat immediately or I few like i will be sick!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> 5 Weeks!

Happy 5 weeks honey!


----------



## cntrygrl

Stacey-- Yay for a wonderful ultrasound.

Whigfield-- Good Luck with yours this afternoon.

Charlie-- That's funny because all I'm craving is veggies and steak. I can't even look at candy or chocolate.


----------



## staceymxxx

Baby measures at 7w1d... x
 



Attached Files:







rsz_20140217_125254[1].jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> Good luck stacey!! Mine is at 1 and I feel the same!




staceymxxx said:


> My scan in 1 hour... I am sooooooooo nervous I feel sick! ! Xx

Good luck today!!! Can't wait to hear back from you both!


----------



## jmandrews

staceymxxx said:


> Baby measures at 7w1d... x

Aww love this! That's great!


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Baby measures at 7w1d... x

Aww look at your little baby! :flower:

Love scan pics, always make me smile.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck Whigfield!


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> So we're headed home. Little nugget is fine and other than an elevated white count they can't say why my arm hurts so much. The dr offered me Percocet but said it's risky at this stage of pregnancy so I declined. Probably going to have to take work off tomorrow and just chill. I'm in so much pain. Praying I wake up tomorrow with no pain!

Bet your glad to be home.

Try and get some rest honey :flower:


----------



## staceymxxx

jmandrews said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby measures at 7w1d... x
> 
> Aww love this! That's great!Click to expand...

Thankyou, his little heart was beating so fast! I'm over the moon x


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby measures at 7w1d... x
> 
> Aww look at your little baby! :flower:
> 
> Love scan pics, always make me smile.Click to expand...

Thankyou, i didn't expect to be so emotional :) x


----------



## KylasBaby

For those who asked, yes I had an ultrasound. Saw a little gestational sack and the beginning of a teeny tiny fetal pole. Beta was 2100. I go back tomorrow for repeat bloodwork to make sure beta is rising as it should and my white blood cell count hasn't gone up anymore. It's supposed to be I think 13 max for a pregnant person and mine was 20. Dr thinks maybe beginning of appendicitis due to my right side pain or an underlying infection somewhere. But then if my numbers are rising normally tomorrow I will have another ultrasound there next week I believe. This is the hospital my GP is at not the hospital where my OB is. However my OB was less than helpful when I called yesterday so we went to the ER here rather than where my OB is. Hopefully everything is rising normally tomorrow.

My arms still hurt it's from the shoulder all the way down my fingers. And my legs as well. It's the weirdest thing. Seems manageable this morning but I'm also still in bed. Praying for a good outcome but I'm confident bub is okay :)


----------



## newlywed2013

My mom sent me an article saying that pregnant women should avoid rodents, and I am on the verge of tears at the thought of basically ignoring my very social gerbils for 9 months :(


----------



## whigfield

Well.. Had my scan.

Baby measured exactly on track (give or take a day, in some positions it was 8+1, others 8+0) and had a strong heart rate of 162! :happydance: :cloud9:

https://vpx.pl/i/2014/02/17/20140217_145633.jpg


----------



## whigfield

Wonderful news stacey and what a great pic! :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Love the pic Whigfield. Congrats!

My two look like a couple of dark blobs, Lol


----------



## Kittycat155

Congrats!!! Nice scan!


----------



## babyfeva

Nice scan Whigfield!


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful scan Stacey!

Newlywed happy 5 weeks!


----------



## newlywed2013

So happy to see these beautiful scans! Congrats!


----------



## babyfeva

Happy 8 weeks Charlie!


----------



## ttclou25

:happydance: Great news on these gorgeous scans!! loving the pics of the beans x


----------



## sprite30

Congratulations whigfield and Stacey, lovely scan pics and so glad both are measuring well. So exciting!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

newlywed2013 said:


> My mom sent me an article saying that pregnant women should avoid rodents, and I am on the verge of tears at the thought of basically ignoring my very social gerbils for 9 months :(


Surely only wild/feral rodents? I'd have thought domesticated pets were fine? I can see having to avoid the wildlife because they carry fleas and all sorts of nasty salmonella etc, but it seems a bit extreme if the gerbils have been caged since birth etc...I could be totally wrong though. What does your midwife/ob say?


Lovely scans, ladies...beautiful beans! Still 5.5 weeks until my first scan...


----------



## newlywed2013

Mrs Eleflump said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> My mom sent me an article saying that pregnant women should avoid rodents, and I am on the verge of tears at the thought of basically ignoring my very social gerbils for 9 months :(
> 
> 
> Surely only wild/feral rodents? I'd have thought domesticated pets were fine? I can see having to avoid the wildlife because they carry fleas and all sorts of nasty salmonella etc, but it seems a bit extreme if the gerbils have been caged since birth etc...I could be totally wrong though. What does your midwife/ob say?
> 
> 
> Lovely scans, ladies...beautiful beans! Still 5.5 weeks until my first scan...Click to expand...


I haven't called her yet. Didn't even think about it at my appointment


----------



## KylasBaby

newlywed2013 said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> My mom sent me an article saying that pregnant women should avoid rodents, and I am on the verge of tears at the thought of basically ignoring my very social gerbils for 9 months :(
> 
> 
> Surely only wild/feral rodents? I'd have thought domesticated pets were fine? I can see having to avoid the wildlife because they carry fleas and all sorts of nasty salmonella etc, but it seems a bit extreme if the gerbils have been caged since birth etc...I could be totally wrong though. What does your midwife/ob say?
> 
> 
> Lovely scans, ladies...beautiful beans! Still 5.5 weeks until my first scan...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't called her yet. Didn't even think about it at my appointmentClick to expand...

I have pet rats and do not plan to get rid of them. As long as you practice proper hygiene - keeping their cage clean so you're not breathing dirty bedding and such in and wash your hands really well after cleaning or handling then there shouldn't be a reason why you cannot keep them.


----------



## Radiance

Hey Ladies!! Would love to join!
Going by lmp I should be in the beginning of 5 weeks.
Due around October 18 :)
 



Attached Files:







1780795_10202552537722080_1410792965_n.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KylasBaby

Radiance said:


> Hey Ladies!! Would love to join!
> Going by lmp I should be in the beginning of 5 weeks.
> Due around October 18 :)

Congrats! I'm due then too :)


----------



## whigfield

Surely rodents must be a similar protocol to cats? Keep it all clean, wear gloves if possible, etc etc.. I guess there is a risk domesticated rodents could come into contact with wild rodents (if a mouse or rat got into your house for example) but surely it's so minuscule it isn't much room for concern? I have 2 cats, a hamster and 2 mice in my home.. :blush: (as well as 2 dogs). I won't get rid of any of my fur babies!


----------



## newlywed2013

Mrs Eleflump said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> My mom sent me an article saying that pregnant women should avoid rodents, and I am on the verge of tears at the thought of basically ignoring my very social gerbils for 9 months :(
> 
> 
> Surely only wild/feral rodents? I'd have thought domesticated pets were fine? I can see having to avoid the wildlife because they carry fleas and all sorts of nasty salmonella etc, but it seems a bit extreme if the gerbils have been caged since birth etc...I could be totally wrong though. What does your midwife/ob say?
> 
> 
> Lovely scans, ladies...beautiful beans! Still 5.5 weeks until my first scan...Click to expand...


I haven't called her yet. Didn't even think about it at my appointment


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks guys! I feel better about handling them now, and hubby can take over cleaning the cages


----------



## Kittycat155

Do your own research for the reason why cause I know some drs used to be(still are I am sure to some extent) anti cat and you may be told "get rid of them" without a real need to. For cats the disease they worry about can also be gotten from gardening and eating undercooked meat yet you hardly hear anything but toxo=cats. 

I am the same as you whigfield my babies are here to stay. My one neighbor knows I have a few cats and I forever hear stay away from the cats! Have tried to tell her more then once that it really is not a concern. I just gave up and nod my head as it just isn't worth it-she cares don't get me wrong but just a lost cause. If I do litter I wash hands well.


----------



## whigfield

Haha, I use the excuse to make OH clean the litter tray - he's been doing it for the past 3 1/2 years that we've been trying, just incase. :haha: :haha: My cats are indoor cats anyway though, so I think the risk is lessened anyway. :shrug:


----------



## ttclou25

Same here my husband is on cat litter tray duty since I had first mc 3 years ago ;)


----------



## Kittycat155

I just make him do the rescue cats as I sometimes trap to get a cat neutered and release it back outside. Have not done any in few months but usually when weather warms up they pop up one after another. If I can have him do it I do but sometimes I have no choice but to do litter if it is a smelly one. I also have a dog who digs for treasure. She can squeeze into small spaces so I can not block box from her as one of my cats is huge and can not jump to well as he is a bit older. 

He has been great about mopping as my backs been freezing up(something it does only in winter-will ask Dr about doing tests after baby as curious what it is, and anything I can do). Trying to get him to do somethings he has not done yet to get him a bit well rounded in housework as I can not see me cleaning our tiny bathroom when I got a huge belly in few months. It is just awkard the layout. I threatened to make it a half bath on more then one occasion.


----------



## smurfette85

Please read the forum rules 



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loving the scan pics ladies!!! Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## milosmum

If it is any reassurance ladies I am a vet so constantly surrounded by animals large and small and as long as you wash your hands after handling them there is no worries for your pregnancy. My DS is a fit healthy testimony to that as are the multiple off spring of all my vet friends and colleagues!!!


----------



## 30andready4

Me too! LOVE those scans! Your "concrete evidence" that your little one is on his/her way! They are beautiful!
I have to wait 11 more days for my first 7wk scan... I can't wait... so impatient to see my baby. Seems like forever. grr... lol


----------



## 30andready4

so- Magnesium. I keep hearing about it. My SIL just gave birth and she couldn't recommend it enough.

What are your thoughts on the subject? Anyone taking a supplement of magnesium? if so, how much and when? also- how do you feel it helped you (previously, if this isn't your first pregnancy)


----------



## zephyr

What is magnesium meant to do?

I am still managing my sickness okay . Forgot to take a dose and I was trying real hard not to vomit this morning tho :(

Also I have a very strong adversion to cucumber. Hubby was cutting it 2 rooms away and I could smell it and it made me want to vomit so bad. As soon as I see or smell cucumber my head goes dizzy and I wanna puke.
Never had an adversion quite as strong as this one so its a bit weird.


----------



## staceymxxx

Thanks everyone for well wishes... roll on 12 week scan :) 

I have 3 dogs - 1 is moving inwith my sister which has been planned for months as shes getting her own place so wants a 2nd dog, I will have 2 dogs and a baby I must be mad lol xx


----------



## jmandrews

Beautiful scan whigfield!!! 
Congrats and welcome Radiance! I'll add u to the first page :)

I have two huge dogs and they are womderful with my DD. It really isn't that difficult to take care of all 3 :) 

Milosmum that is so neat that you are a vet! I always wanted to be a vet when I was little but I went for graphic arts instead lol my twin sister is a vet tech


----------



## jmandrews

Ok ladies I am showing a lot at only 7 weeks 4 days. Do you think it's because this is number 2? I looked like this at 15 weeks with my DD.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sprite30

Good luck with the animals I can't even find the energy to make myself lunch and dinner let alone take care of something/someone else right now. 

I had to tell a coworker today that I am pregnant, it was such a relief to tell her as I felt like I was lying to her and she was wondering why the hell she had to train a new person on her job but it's because I am her backup so if I'm out on maternity then she pretty much won't be able to take off and she has 2 kids of her own so she'll be needing to take off so after I told her things started making more sense to her and she wasn't so mad at our boss. It's really getting me excited to start telling people, it's killing me actually.


----------



## Radiance

KylasBaby said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!! Would love to join!
> Going by lmp I should be in the beginning of 5 weeks.
> Due around October 18 :)
> 
> Congrats! I'm due then too :)Click to expand...


Thank you!! :)


*When is everyone planning on sharing? *

Our son was stillbirth in August followed by two miscarriages at 9+1 and estimated 6/7 weeks. My plan is not to share until 20+ weeks. I told my mom, OH and best friend though. It's so hard, I am so excited and feel good about this.


----------



## newlywed2013

I already told everyone,lol. It's my first and I am beyond excited!I know I should've waited, but I couldn't


----------



## sprite30

So sorry to hear about your loss.

We were originally planning on waiting until 12 as a friend of ours had a miscarriage at 10 weeks and my sil had one at 8 weeks but the more I think bout it, I think well def crack by 8-9 weeks. I'm just so damn excited.


----------



## Radiance

I know, I really don't want to wait! A few really good friends posted tonight and they are due in October, it was so old to hold back and not say "me too!!!" 
I shared right away with my first three but now I know loss and I know it can go either way but I'm not quite ready to share nor am I prepared if it happens again. 

I wanted to wait until 35 weeks and thought at 20 weeks that would be fine but I really think we will be spilling at 12 weeks! <--- Oh I must add my husband and I moved hours away from our original city so no one would be suspicious!


----------



## Kittycat155

I told everyone I had planned to tell when I first found out at 9dpo:) I have had 3 chemicals and 1 MC at 11 weeks. I did not tell mom of the 2 and 3 chemicals as it was after MC and she is terrified I am going to die cause TTC has not been easy. She knew of first chemicals cause it was christmas 09 and I was so depressed.


----------



## ljo1984

Jm, I'm exactly the same! I'm 7+2 and have a right bump, I say it bloat but it's there all the time!! At first I was flat on a morning then the bloat would appear later! Unless there's two in there :-/ lol. Xx


----------



## StarBrites

Ahh, you ladies and your cute bumps!
I'm also jealous of all your early scans, mine is not for another month!


----------



## jmandrews

So far this "bloat bump" sticks around 24'7... It doesn't change in size at all. Lol 
Starbrites I know how you feel! Hopefully time flies until our scans! :)


----------



## Radiance

Having a lot of cramps tonight :(


----------



## Kittycat155

x


----------



## ljo1984

jmandrews said:


> So far this "bloat bump" sticks around 24'7... It doesn't change in size at all. Lol
> Starbrites I know how you feel! Hopefully time flies until our scans! :)

Yep I'm exactly the same! Can't remember been this bloated in previous pregnancies :-/


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I am feeling quite nervous. I have had constant nausea for over a week now and my breasts have been killing me but I have woken up this morning with nothing. I don't think it's right so feeling quite down today. :(


----------



## StarBrites

I was just thinking to myself that my nausea has been quite low today and my breasts don't feel so swollen. Trying my best to stay positive though!!


----------



## whigfield

I have told my parents, and some other close family/friends. All the people I would tell if we miscarried anyway, I think. :flower: I plan to 'announce' it facebook-wise on Mother's Day (30th March in the UK) as it's 1 day after my birthday and the day I should turn 14 weeks.

We announced at 8 weeks last time. I don't regret it at all, without the SCH, it's likely the pregnancy would have continued to term. And even with the SCH, it was looking good. And I think I would have still made an announcement of our loss even if we hadn't announced the pregnancy before, anyway.

I think the typical time of 12 weeks is being changed now, which is good in my opinion! People are having scans and finding out information much earlier, and I'm hoping the 'taboo' of miscarriage is starting to pass and people are becoming more open to talking about it. I know someone on facebook who announced the day she got a positive test! :haha:


----------



## whigfield

I had a sex dream last night. :blush: OH and I had sex in some bathroom (classy!) and then I started bleeding heavily afterwards. I think it's safe to say that dream has put me off sex for at least a few months now. :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh it's 430am and I am wide awake with indigestion. Looks like tacos are a no go for me!


----------



## zebadi

so 8 weeks today!!! 
I'm booked for an US tomorrow but I'm feeling so nervous about it! i dont want to go... just scared of hearing the worst. :cry:


----------



## whigfield

@Zebadi Congrats on 8 weeks!! I'm sure it will be fine. :hugs: :hugs: I felt the same way for my scan (and pretty much every scan I have ever had!)


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> so 8 weeks today!!!
> I'm booked for an US tomorrow but I'm feeling so nervous about it! i dont want to go... just scared of hearing the worst. :cry:

Good luck with scan. Will be fine honey!

Happy 8 weeks!


----------



## cntrygrl

We have told family and a few close friends, but won't be making any official announcement until 12 weeks or later.


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> Haha, I use the excuse to make OH clean the litter tray - he's been doing it for the past 3 1/2 years that we've been trying, just incase. :haha: :haha: My cats are indoor cats anyway though, so I think the risk is lessened anyway. :shrug:

Lol wish my hubby would clean the litter tray-he thinks I'm being dramatic or something! 

My cats an indoor cat too-considering toxoplasmosis is caught when they eat 
/catch live prey, doubt it's an issue as wing indoor they don't catch any birds etc.


----------



## kittylady

We have a deal, I do the bathroom and hubby does the cat trays. I have my booking in appointment tomorrow but don't get an US scan until 12 weeks. I am going to ask about the possibility of a home birth so fingers crossed.:thumbup:


----------



## zebadi

Thanks guys. 
Will let you know how I get on 2moro... I'm booked in for 9am... nice and early!


----------



## sprite30

zebadi said:


> Thanks guys.
> Will let you know how I get on 2moro... I'm booked in for 9am... nice and early!

Oh perfect I like those nice and early scans I'd drive myself crazy if I had to wait until like 1 in the afternoon lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

kittylady said:


> We have a deal, I do the bathroom and hubby does the cat trays. I have my booking in appointment tomorrow but don't get an US scan until 12 weeks. I am going to ask about the possibility of a home birth so fingers crossed.:thumbup:

Sounds a good deal!

I'm also thinking of a home birth, as my hospital is 35 mins drive, and last labour only 40 mins. 

They are usually quite pro them. My last two midwives themselves had home births, which is quite telling.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rbourre

I just scheduled my first appointment for Thursday at 11 am. I was hoping to get in tomorrow but my doctor is off. I need to get a medication switched because I normally take a blood pressure pill that is not recommended during pregnancy. The pharmacist advised me on Saturday to stop taking it so I am hoping my blood pressure is not getting high while I wait for my appointment. 

My right boob is sore today. I didn't have any sickness, food aversions or pain with my daughter so this is all new to me. I'm always hungry, but don't really want to eat.


----------



## babyfeva

Ladies, I had bleeding after intercourse last night. It was only when I wiped. This morning it's very very light brown upon wiping. I posted this on a new thread and a few ladies have calmed me down a bit. Has this happened to any of you?

Also, last night I couldn't sleep because I had a freaky dream. I went in for an ultrasound and the doctor kept doing a pelvic exam over and over. Finally, he instructed me to use a cream on my hands in for inside my vagina. I asked what it was for and what was wrong. He used some fancy word that I didn't understand. He then pointed to an aquarium full of fish and said he was afraid maybe my baby would be deformed!!! WTH! That dream freaked me out.


----------



## newlywed2013

we haven't done the deed since I found out I'm pregnant. I'm soo afraid to because I hear stories of it causing bleeding! Though @babyfeva yours sounds fine since it was just a light bleed, probably just irritated the cervix?


----------



## ljo1984

kittylady said:


> We have a deal, I do the bathroom and hubby does the cat trays. I have my booking in appointment tomorrow but don't get an US scan until 12 weeks. I am going to ask about the possibility of a home birth so fingers crossed.:thumbup:

Don't ask about possibility, just tell them that's what your thinking of doing/what you want  you gave the right to birth where you want and they should support you in that  I'm also planning homebirth and there is an amazing fb group I can give you info for as it is a closed group. Xx


----------



## La Mere

Okay, I just read through, but so much info most of it has floated away!

Beautiful scan pics, just loved them! Good luck to those with scans soon!

Kinda curious to who smurfette85 is and if she is still TTC why she posted here? And as far as I could tell her post was irrelevant as I did not see any posts with links to third party pages or the like.

I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and it is also my DD's 3rd birthday!! :dance: Hope everyone is doing well and sorry to anyone I forgot!


----------



## KylasBaby

Okay so had my repeat beta test this morning. It was 3100 as of 9:30am. First was 2100 at 3 or 4 on Sunday. So there was about 41-42 hours I between. The doctor said they like it to rise at least 50% and that I was within normal limits.

I used a hcg calculator and it said that was a 47% increase and on a graph showed my levels were good and double about every 73hours. And that when levels are between 1200-6000 it can take 72-96 hours for levels to double? So I with an approximate 73hour doubling period that should be normal right? I have my first roe natal appointment with my OB on Monday and an ultrasound back at this place next Tuesday. I'll be 6w3d so I should hopefully be able to see the heartbeat then, right? I'm gonna be on pins and needles until the ultrasound :/


----------



## cntrygrl

La Mere-- I completely ignored her post and didn't pay attention to it.I couldn't figure out what it was about either.


----------



## La Mere

Cntrygrl- Haha, I had planned to ignore it, I suppose I let my curiosity get the better of me. Honestly it really confused me. How are you and your precious twins doing?


----------



## newlywed2013

I had to go back to see what you guys were talking about! I think she must be an admin and someone posted a link to another forum and she edited it?


----------



## La Mere

Possibly, but usually somewhere it would say she is an admin..?


----------



## ljo1984

What page is it on? I can't find it. X


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think she posted a Facebook group link - hence why admin changed her post?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yup, looks like she is still in the TTW, but if I remember right she posted a FB support group link. That is against the rules and a admin edited her post because of it. :D Hope that clears some stuff up.


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> Thanks guys.
> Will let you know how I get on 2moro... I'm booked in for 9am... nice and early!

Happy 8 weeks!!!! Enjoy ur scan I'm sure baby is fine :) can't wait to hear about it!



kittylady said:


> We have a deal, I do the bathroom and hubby does the cat trays. I have my booking in appointment tomorrow but don't get an US scan until 12 weeks. I am going to ask about the possibility of a home birth so fingers crossed.:thumbup:

Good luck!!! Hope it works out!


----------



## La Mere

Ahh, okay... weird, though as I've seen others in other groups post links and never had anything said about it.


----------



## jmandrews

DH and I had sex once so far. I was a little nervous but I know it's safe to. No bleeding but I know it is normal if you do. I am way more horny while I'm preggo haha sorry tmi. I have crazy sex dreams with DH all the time. 

My dreams lately have been scary so I haven't been sleeping well. I didn't sleep much at all last night. This insomnia is bad with this pregnancy. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> Yup, looks like she is still in the TTW, but if I remember right she posted a FB support group link. That is against the rules and a admin edited her post because of it. :D Hope that clears some stuff up.

Somehow I missed this haha I'm not sure how. I'll have to go back to re read it.


----------



## cntrygrl

La Mere-- We're good. I have another ultrasound Thursday.

jmandrews-- I've been having crazy sex dream since right before I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## jmandrews

Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one! They are insane!


----------



## ljo1984

Oh yeh I saw the fb link message at work (was on nights!) but ignored it too lol. X


----------



## La Mere

Cntrygrl- That's great! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## newlywed2013

jmandrews said:


> DH and I had sex once so far. I was a little nervous but I know it's safe to. No bleeding but I know it is normal if you do. I am way more horny while I'm preggo haha sorry tmi. I have crazy sex dreams with DH all the time.
> 
> My dreams lately have been scary so I haven't been sleeping well. I didn't sleep much at all last night. This insomnia is bad with this pregnancy. Anyone else having the same problem?

Ah thank you! I'm sure that my hubby kind of misses it since we did it so often during ttc! :haha:

I get bad insomnia due to heartburn and indigestion. I haven't had any scary dreams, just weird ones!


----------



## StarBrites

@jmandrews oh yeah, I have the worst insomnia, and now my sleep schedule is very messed up. I don't fall asleep now until around 7AM and wake up around 3 PM. I lay down around 1-2 AM and just sit there trying really hard to fall asleep for hours. It's awful. A lot of times I will fall asleep but wake up an hour later and feel totally refreshed, I don't get it!


----------



## jmandrews

StarBrites said:


> @jmandrews oh yeah, I have the worst insomnia, and now my sleep schedule is very messed up. I don't fall asleep now until around 7AM and wake up around 3 PM. I lay down around 1-2 AM and just sit there trying really hard to fall asleep for hours. It's awful. A lot of times I will fall asleep but wake up an hour later and feel totally refreshed, I don't get it!

I hope this doesn't last much longer. It's horrible! I will fall asleep and wake up a couple hours later and not be able to go back to sleep for hours. Then I finally fall back to sleep and wake up a few more times due to vivid dreams. Grrrr it's so frustrating. Especially when my 18 month old wants to play all day. Today she wouldn't take a nap. Plus DH is out of town until Thursday for work. I just want to cry :cry:


----------



## AK89

Just had my first scan! They've dated me at 6 weeks 5 days but she said 'cause it's still really early on it's hard to date it accurately as it's still so tiny so I'm just gonna keep going off my LMP..

Went in for a scan 'cause I had some bleeding before :| Was really worried all day. Went to the hospital but all they could do was take a blood test and book me in for a scan on Thursday. I obviously couldn't cope with waiting 2 days to check up on my bean so I went for a private scan tonight! They said it's all going fine and they can't explain the bleeding.. just one of those things I s'pose..

Here he is anyway! 

https://i60.tinypic.com/w8rmns.jpg


----------



## newlywed2013

Nice! Glad to hear you had some good news after bleeding!


----------



## Jcliff

Anyone else get MS in afternoon? Ugh I'm miserable right now


----------



## La Mere

Jcliff said:


> Anyone else get MS in afternoon? Ugh I'm miserable right now

I'm nauseous all day :( I even wake up in the middle of the night nauseous...


----------



## StarBrites

Jcliff said:


> Anyone else get MS in afternoon? Ugh I'm miserable right now

Pretty much 24/7 MS over here! :-(


----------



## rbourre

I've had bad insomnia too. It's starting to get better after over a week of hardly sleeping. No sickness yet, but I had a bit of an upset stomach last night after dinner. It only lasted about 15 minutes.


----------



## Laelani

jmandrews said:


> Just got back from buying some maternity clothes :) It's becoming more real now! So excited!

Yay! I have a few pieces of maternity clothes from when I was pregnant last year and I do wear those but I will be waiting until I can't wait anymore to get any others. 



CharlieKeys said:


> I'm too scared to buy maternity clothes incase something goes wrong .... But can't fit in my normal clothes for much longer :haha:

I am in the same boat! Since this is not my first pregnancy I am showing a bit already and won't be able to wear my clothes much longer. May have to give in and get some clothes soon...especially pants. Shirts are easier this early in. 



KylasBaby said:


> Just back from ultrasound. Saw a gestational sack and a tiny fetal pole :). I think that's normal for just 5 weeks
> 
> Tho still no explanation for the ATM pain. At least little nugget is okay.

Glad you were able to get checked out and the baby is doing good. I can imagine being on pins and needles waiting for the next US as well. Will pray for you and your nugget that everything will work out just fine, as I am sure it will. :hugs: 



staceymxxx said:


> Baby measures at 7w1d... x

Yayy! Glad your US went well! 




whigfield said:


> Well.. Had my scan.
> 
> Baby measured exactly on track (give or take a day, in some positions it was 8+1, others 8+0) and had a strong heart rate of 162! :happydance: :cloud9:

What a great scan! Glad everything went well! 



jmandrews said:


> DH and I had sex once so far. I was a little nervous but I know it's safe to. No bleeding but I know it is normal if you do. I am way more horny while I'm preggo haha sorry tmi. I have crazy sex dreams with DH all the time.
> 
> My dreams lately have been scary so I haven't been sleeping well. I didn't sleep much at all last night. This insomnia is bad with this pregnancy. Anyone else having the same problem?

I find that sex just doesn't feel right anymore and I have lost my sex drive completely. I couldn't get enough while we were TTC (not just because of the baby making, just in general) and now I could care less. It sucks. I feel bad for poor OH. :( This has to be hard on him. :haha: 


Whew finally all caught up. Sorry I've been out of touch with every one. It's been a rough few days. My aunt was given 12 hours to live on Sunday and passed away at 1:20am yesterday. All week last week and the weekend has been a waiting game and we've all been waiting. She was a strong lady and had a valiant battle with cancer but is now hanging out in Heaven with her dad (my grandfather). It's hard to go through and I am trying to not stress out too much because it's not good for baby. 

Today is 7 weeks for me. Feeling pretty good and so far haven't had anything happen that would cause concern. I have my first prenatal appointment a week from today and will hopefully be scheduled for a US. Will keep you all updated.

PS -- Sorry this post ran a little long.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Has anyone done the gender predictors you can find on Ebay and what not? I did the intelligender last time and it was right :) Although I really wanted it to be a girl. This time both test said girl :)

This is a link to my blog where I posted the review of the first test 
https://saving4five.com/2012/07/intelligender-review-and-giveaway.html
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jcliff

mommyof2peas said:


> Has anyone done the gender predictors you can find on Ebay and what not? I did the intelligender last time and it was right :) Although I really wanted it to be a girl. This time both test said girl :)
> 
> This is a link to my blog where I posted the review of the first test
> https://saving4five.com/2012/07/intelligender-review-and-giveaway.html

Don't waste your money! I used them twice and got boy both times!! I had a girl! Lol they are just a money scam


----------



## mommyof2peas

lol I just do them for fun :) and it was right with my son last time around.


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> lol I just do them for fun :) and it was right with my son last time around.

That sounds fun! I want to try it and see what it says haha!
I can't wait to find out if it's right for you again this time! :)

What is it called?


----------



## jmandrews

Laelani said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from buying some maternity clothes :) It's becoming more real now! So excited!
> 
> Yay! I have a few pieces of maternity clothes from when I was pregnant last year and I do wear those but I will be waiting until I can't wait anymore to get any others.
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> I'm too scared to buy maternity clothes incase something goes wrong .... But can't fit in my normal clothes for much longer :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am in the same boat! Since this is not my first pregnancy I am showing a bit already and won't be able to wear my clothes much longer. May have to give in and get some clothes soon...especially pants. Shirts are easier this early in.
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Just back from ultrasound. Saw a gestational sack and a tiny fetal pole :). I think that's normal for just 5 weeks
> 
> Tho still no explanation for the ATM pain. At least little nugget is okay.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you were able to get checked out and the baby is doing good. I can imagine being on pins and needles waiting for the next US as well. Will pray for you and your nugget that everything will work out just fine, as I am sure it will. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby measures at 7w1d... xClick to expand...
> 
> Yayy! Glad your US went well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Well.. Had my scan.
> 
> Baby measured exactly on track (give or take a day, in some positions it was 8+1, others 8+0) and had a strong heart rate of 162! :happydance: :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> What a great scan! Glad everything went well!
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> DH and I had sex once so far. I was a little nervous but I know it's safe to. No bleeding but I know it is normal if you do. I am way more horny while I'm preggo haha sorry tmi. I have crazy sex dreams with DH all the time.
> 
> My dreams lately have been scary so I haven't been sleeping well. I didn't sleep much at all last night. This insomnia is bad with this pregnancy. Anyone else having the same problem?Click to expand...
> 
> I find that sex just doesn't feel right anymore and I have lost my sex drive completely. I couldn't get enough while we were TTC (not just because of the baby making, just in general) and now I could care less. It sucks. I feel bad for poor OH. :( This has to be hard on him. :haha:
> 
> 
> Whew finally all caught up. Sorry I've been out of touch with every one. It's been a rough few days. My aunt was given 12 hours to live on Sunday and passed away at 1:20am yesterday. All week last week and the weekend has been a waiting game and we've all been waiting. She was a strong lady and had a valiant battle with cancer but is now hanging out in Heaven with her dad (my grandfather). It's hard to go through and I am trying to not stress out too much because it's not good for baby.
> 
> Today is 7 weeks for me. Feeling pretty good and so far haven't had anything happen that would cause concern. I have my first prenatal appointment a week from today and will hopefully be scheduled for a US. Will keep you all updated.
> 
> PS -- Sorry this post ran a little long.Click to expand...

Your sex drive will come back. Mine did I'm the 2nd Tri with my DD. :) 

I am so sorry that your aunt passed away :( cancer is awful. I'm glad she is a peace now in heaven. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## jmandrews

AK89 said:


> Just had my first scan! They've dated me at 6 weeks 5 days but she said 'cause it's still really early on it's hard to date it accurately as it's still so tiny so I'm just gonna keep going off my LMP..
> 
> Went in for a scan 'cause I had some bleeding before :| Was really worried all day. Went to the hospital but all they could do was take a blood test and book me in for a scan on Thursday. I obviously couldn't cope with waiting 2 days to check up on my bean so I went for a private scan tonight! They said it's all going fine and they can't explain the bleeding.. just one of those things I s'pose..
> 
> Here he is anyway!
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/w8rmns.jpg

Yay for another beautiful scan! I love seeing all of these. :) glad you and baby are healthy. My best friend was having light bleeding throughout this pregnancy. She and baby are perfectly healthy at 32 weeks now. Try not to stress about it. Hope that makes you feel better. She was also worried. Dr said her cervix is probably just more vascular.


----------



## Laelani

jmandrews said:


> Your sex drive will come back. Mine did I'm the 2nd Tri with my DD. :)
> 
> I am so sorry that your aunt passed away :( cancer is awful. I'm glad she is a peace now in heaven. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.

I sure hope so! I hear the second tri is the best as you have more energy and everything. I think having more energy alone will help with the sex. :haha: I am just so exhausted all the time!


----------



## jmandrews

Laelani said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Your sex drive will come back. Mine did I'm the 2nd Tri with my DD. :)
> 
> I am so sorry that your aunt passed away :( cancer is awful. I'm glad she is a peace now in heaven. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> I sure hope so! I hear the second tri is the best as you have more energy and everything. I think having more energy alone will help with the sex. :haha: I am just so exhausted all the time!Click to expand...

Haha you are def right about that! I can't wait for the 2nd Tri! My DD is so busy busy busy! I don't even know how I'm functioning anymore.


----------



## mommyof2peas

jmandrews said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> lol I just do them for fun :) and it was right with my son last time around.
> 
> That sounds fun! I want to try it and see what it says haha!
> I can't wait to find out if it's right for you again this time! :)
> 
> What is it called?Click to expand...

Intelligender just search gender predictor on eBay and it should pop them both up.


----------



## Radiance

I had my first appointment today! Just confirmed pregnancy by a urine test and the normal vitals. I have to wait 3 weeks for an ultrasound and she wouldn't let me get hCG blood drawn :( That stresses me out more!! Seeing my hCG levels is a comfort. I'm 5+4 according to my lmp.


----------



## hopettc3

Laelani, I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. It can't be easy to lose someone, especially when you're pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

I went in for my ultrasound on monday and it went great! I have one lovely little bean and we even got to see the tiny flutter of the hearbeat. My oldest dd was absolutely amazed. She asks me all the time how big the baby is. 
When I went in for the scan, I drank all that water like you're supposed to. As soon as she started the scan, she says "oh, you have a retroverted uterus so we'll have to let you pee and then do a transvaginal". I was like what the heck is a retroverted uterus! And I just drank all that water for nothing!! Anyone have experience with a retroverted uterus? I didn't have one with my girls.


----------



## zephyr

Well aside from the baby hammock im making payments on we made our first official purchase today! Or should I say hubby did! He went shopping on his own cos his work had a good sale on. He got a couple of double ups cos hes hoping for twins again (hes crazy lol)
But I think he actually did really well.
https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140219_194938_zps7c1eaf02.jpg


----------



## whigfield

Sorry to hear about your appointment, Radiance. I wasn't allowed to know my HCG levels either. 3 weeks sucks too! :hugs:

Congrats hopettc! I don't have any experience of a retroverted uterus but hopefully one of the girls here does. :hugs:


----------



## Loopy Laura

6 weeks today! Feels like a tiny little milestone! I still don't even have a scheduled appointment and won't have a scan until 12 weeks but hopefully I'm half way there! This is my first and I'm feeling pretty impatient! It's great to see all your beautiful scans though, such a special time!

In terms of symptoms I've just got very sore bbs. No weird dreams - in fact they are becoming more dull! I don't have any bump yet. 

Laelani - sorry to hear about your aunt. Thinking of you.

Zephyr - those clothes are so cute! I bet it makes it feel real! 

Hope everyone else is feeling alright and look forward to seeing more pics of scans and bumps while I'm waiting for mine!


----------



## Yo_Yo

zephyr said:


> Well aside from the baby hammock im making payments on we made our first official purchase today! Or should I say hubby did! He went shopping on his own cos his work had a good sale on. He got a couple of double ups cos hes hoping for twins again (hes crazy lol)
> But I think he actually did really well.
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140219_194938_zps7c1eaf02.jpg

How cute!! Your hubby has great taste! I bet you had a big smile when he brought these home! 

Ps happy 6 weeks loopy Laura!


----------



## Yo_Yo

hopettc3 said:


> I went in for my ultrasound on monday and it went great! I have one lovely little bean and we even got to see the tiny flutter of the hearbeat. My oldest dd was absolutely amazed. She asks me all the time how big the baby is.
> When I went in for the scan, I drank all that water like you're supposed to. As soon as she started the scan, she says "oh, you have a retroverted uterus so we'll have to let you pee and then do a transvaginal". I was like what the heck is a retroverted uterus! And I just drank all that water for nothing!! Anyone have experience with a retroverted uterus? I didn't have one with my girls.

I have a tilted uterus too. It's nothing to worry about. It can genetics, or previous pregnancies that cause it. It means nothing really.

Ps it usually corrects itself about 12 weeks. By which time, lots if woman haven't even been scanned by then, so it's probably even more common than they say.


----------



## zebadi

Jcliff said:


> Anyone else get MS in afternoon? Ugh I'm miserable right now

Jcliff - i never have morning sickness in the morning, always in the evening and its reallyyyyy bad!


----------



## zebadi

Loopy Laura said:


> 6 weeks today! Feels like a tiny little milestone! I still don't even have a scheduled appointment and won't have a scan until 12 weeks but hopefully I'm half way there! This is my first and I'm feeling pretty impatient! It's great to see all your beautiful scans though, such a special time!
> 
> In terms of symptoms I've just got very sore bbs. No weird dreams - in fact they are becoming more dull! I don't have any bump yet.
> 
> Happy 6 weeks hun. x


----------



## Jcliff

I have a tilted uterus, it never caused any problems besides my sciatic acting up early on (already hurts now)! Also when I was giving birth to my daughter she was posterior and wouldn't move! Making labor back pain unbearable!! Dr said I could have been from my tilted uterus but not a guarantee!


----------



## zebadi

Had my US today at 8+1.
Everything looked perfect! saw baby's little heart flickering away... feels like another milestone, no longer have to have internals which is great.. I'm feeling soooo happy :cloud9:

1st midwife appt booked for 2moro, no more US until 12 weeks now which will be booked at tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## whigfield

Yay congrats zebadi! :happydance:


----------



## Loopy Laura

zebadi said:


> Had my US today at 8+1.
> Everything looked perfect! saw baby's little heart flickering away... feels like another milestone, no longer have to have internals which is great.. I'm feeling soooo happy :cloud9:
> 
> 1st midwife appt booked for 2moro, no more US until 12 weeks now which will be booked at tomorrow's appointment.

Congrats on your positive scan!!


----------



## AK89

Bleeeuurrgh I feel so sick and nothing's helping :( WAH


----------



## cntrygrl

I was going to do the old fashioned gender test. The one with the cabbage and the other with baking soda, but now that it's twins not sure what results I'd get. We have another ultrasound first thing tomorrow morning hoping to see two little hearts flickering.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Had my US today at 8+1.
> Everything looked perfect! saw baby's little heart flickering away... feels like another milestone, no longer have to have internals which is great.. I'm feeling soooo happy :cloud9:
> 
> 1st midwife appt booked for 2moro, no more US until 12 weeks now which will be booked at tomorrow's appointment.

Yay! That's great news!


----------



## snowflakes120

I have a scan tomorrow too ladies. I'm pretty worried and scared. Trying to stay positive though! 6 weeks today or tomorrow. A little unsure of my dates. Hoping for the best.


----------



## jmandrews

Happy 6 weeks loopy Laura!!!! 3 weeks will fly by. I've had to wait 6 :( now I have 2 weeks 6 days until my scan... Hehe let the count down begin!!! 

Yay Zebadi!!!! Post a pic if you can! :) so excited for you!


----------



## jmandrews

snowflakes120 said:


> I have a scan tomorrow too ladies. I'm pretty worried and scared. Trying to stay positive though! 6 weeks today or tomorrow. A little unsure of my dates. Hoping for the best.

Fingers Crossed! I'm sure everything will be great. Once you see your little bean all those worries will go away. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone heard from GingerPanda? I've been thinking about her a lot. Hope she is ok.


----------



## milosmum

Sounds like everyone is doing well, lots of lovely scan pictures x

Still very mixed news for me. I had my second ultrasound yesterday and when I was supposed to be 7+4. The gestational sac in my uterus has doubled in size since last week and there is now a tiny fetal pole present but no heartbeat yet. They say its too early for a heartbeat as I am only measuring 5 weeks 5 days from their scans and so they want me back to scan me again next week. They reckon I ovulated much later than I think I did but I was doing ovulation tests and got a nice positive then they went negative again and also if I am 2 weeks behind then I got my positive pregnancy test the day after they think I ovulated! I know this pregnancy should be bigger than it is and have a heart beat by now so I have kind of lost hope for this bean. :nope:

Anyway another week of limbo, insomnia and nausea (think the insomnia and nausea are from stress rather than pregnancy!) Praying we know one way or the other next week - I can't take much more waiting.


----------



## sprite30

Aw Zebadi, so happy for you. I have my 8week scan on Friday and I can not wait the anticipation is going to kill me lol between tomorrow and Friday were going to have a lot of scan updates. Yay so exciting.

Lol @ zephyr, how sweet of your dh. Anytime I mention buying something to my dh he says "we don't even know what it is!!!" So looks like I'm going to be waiting a while yet unless I get things neutral but dh doesn't want to jinx it.

I'm having issues getting my first appointment with an obstetrician??? The nurse said she will call me back on Wednesday with more information because my re isn't releasing me until Tuesday but the way she is making it should is like they don't want me as a patient?? They aren't my regular gyn, I was referred to a different obstetrician because of my cervix issues and the nurse was all like well why can't you see your gyn he is an obgyn and I was all like idk ask so and so I was told to call and make an appointment. She had my records so obviously I was supposed to be calling???? Nurses sometimes I swear they think they run the show. I'll give her until Wednesday but if she doesn't tell me what I wanna hear I'm gonna have to call the referring doc and give a hassle.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I had a tilted uterus with my second ... But by the time they scanned me with my third it was back to 'normal' ... Work that out lol. 


Milosmum - at least there is some progression! You may just have well ovulated late the strips you did were wrong?


----------



## sprite30

Aww so sorry to hear milosmum, I hope that the next scan gives you good news and you just ovulated later then you thought. Fx. Miracle do happen. I'm glad they have shown growth and you were able to see a fetal pole both very good signs


----------



## whigfield

So sorry to hear, milosmum. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Hopefully the machine wasn't very good and they will be able to get better measurements next time. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

whigfield said:


> Sorry to hear about your appointment, Radiance. I wasn't allowed to know my HCG levels either. 3 weeks sucks too! :hugs:

It makes its so much harder! I had hCG with Elijah and Hope. I would expect both since I'm higher risk with my history. I know the other midwife and OB would let me. In fact if I saw the OB he would give me one right there. I'm 5+5 today so they would see something!! I'm attempting to take it a step at a time and will try to wait it out. :thumbup:

Woke up exhausted after 9 hours of sleep, starving and a little nausea! :happydance: I threw up half the day on Sunday, didn't have much yesterday but horrible breast pain and cravings.


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh, it seems the last couple of days a few new symptoms have popped up =( My boobs were just fine, now they are sore. I have been going to the bathroom more. I can't eat regular meals, I have to eat every couple of hours. If I don't eat when I start feeling hungry I get shaky. And this morning, nausea. Holy nausea. :wacko:


----------



## kel21

jmandrews said:


> DH and I had sex once so far. I was a little nervous but I know it's safe to. No bleeding but I know it is normal if you do. I am way more horny while I'm preggo haha sorry tmi. I have crazy sex dreams with DH all the time.
> 
> My dreams lately have been scary so I haven't been sleeping well. I didn't sleep much at all last night. This insomnia is bad with this pregnancy. Anyone else having the same problem?




Jcliff said:


> Anyone else get MS in afternoon? Ugh I'm miserable right now




La Mere said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get MS in afternoon? Ugh I'm miserable right now
> 
> I'm nauseous all day :( I even wake up in the middle of the night nauseous...Click to expand...

Me too! Partial insomnia, I fall asleep pretty quickly, but I wake up in the middle of the night and have trouble getting back to sleep! 
And all day nausea, it is very rough. I'm glad for all of the symptoms though :)


----------



## rbourre

I woke up feeling a little nauseous this morning. I had a bagel and now I feel better. I put on a nursing bra that I had from when I had my daughter and it is so much more comfortable, but I find it is already getting tight. I don't need bigger boobs, I really hope they don't get any bigger.


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Ugh, it seems the last couple of days a few new symptoms have popped up =( My boobs were just fine, now they are sore. I have been going to the bathroom more. I can't eat regular meals, I have to eat every couple of hours. If I don't eat when I start feeling hungry I get shaky. And this morning, nausea. Holy nausea. :wacko:

:flower: try to think if it as a good sign-mean those lovely pregnancy hormones are on the increase to support baby!

It's all worth it! Even though we feel rubbish lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Anyone heard from GingerPanda? I've been thinking about her a lot. Hope she is ok.

No-I've been wondering too. Hope she's ok


----------



## Yo_Yo

snowflakes120 said:


> I have a scan tomorrow too ladies. I'm pretty worried and scared. Trying to stay positive though! 6 weeks today or tomorrow. A little unsure of my dates. Hoping for the best.

Good luck! Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from GingerPanda? I've been thinking about her a lot. Hope she is ok.
> 
> No-I've been wondering too. Hope she's okClick to expand...

She has a journal, I was peeking through it earlier, her scan is today, she hasn't had any bleeding yet and her pregnancy symptoms keep increasing. :shrug:


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, it seems the last couple of days a few new symptoms have popped up =( My boobs were just fine, now they are sore. I have been going to the bathroom more. I can't eat regular meals, I have to eat every couple of hours. If I don't eat when I start feeling hungry I get shaky. And this morning, nausea. Holy nausea. :wacko:
> 
> :flower: try to think if it as a good sign-mean those lovely pregnancy hormones are on the increase to support baby!
> 
> It's all worth it! Even though we feel rubbish lolClick to expand...

Grow baby Grow! :haha:

I made a smoothie and now I feel a little better. Maybe the donut for breakfast was a little too rich for first thing in the am.... LOL :dohh:


----------



## La Mere

6 weeks today!! Hello little sweet pea! My DD is also turning 3 today, goodness how time flies! Didn't have time to read through everything this morning, but I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, it seems the last couple of days a few new symptoms have popped up =( My boobs were just fine, now they are sore. I have been going to the bathroom more. I can't eat regular meals, I have to eat every couple of hours. If I don't eat when I start feeling hungry I get shaky. And this morning, nausea. Holy nausea. :wacko:
> 
> :flower: try to think if it as a good sign-mean those lovely pregnancy hormones are on the increase to support baby!
> 
> It's all worth it! Even though we feel rubbish lolClick to expand...
> 
> Grow baby Grow! :haha:
> 
> I made a smoothie and now I feel a little better. Maybe the donut for breakfast was a little too rich for first thing in the am.... LOL :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha! A doughnut! I had ice cream for lunch! Whoops! Not helping ourselves here are we?! :haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

So i had my first midwife appointment yesterday, she asked lots of questions, gave me about 50 leaflets and took some blood with great difficulty now the feeling keeps coming and going in my arm :( 

Is anyone else exhausted? i slept for 10 hours 30 mins last night and been asleep for 2 hours this afternoon!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

La Mere said:


> 6 weeks today!! Hello little sweet pea! My DD is also turning 3 today, goodness how time flies! Didn't have time to read through everything this morning, but I hope all is well with everyone!

Happy 6 weeks! And happy birthday to your lo. Hope you have a fab day


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, it seems the last couple of days a few new symptoms have popped up =( My boobs were just fine, now they are sore. I have been going to the bathroom more. I can't eat regular meals, I have to eat every couple of hours. If I don't eat when I start feeling hungry I get shaky. And this morning, nausea. Holy nausea. :wacko:
> 
> :flower: try to think if it as a good sign-mean those lovely pregnancy hormones are on the increase to support baby!
> 
> It's all worth it! Even though we feel rubbish lolClick to expand...
> 
> Grow baby Grow! :haha:
> 
> I made a smoothie and now I feel a little better. Maybe the donut for breakfast was a little too rich for first thing in the am.... LOL :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! A doughnut! I had ice cream for lunch! Whoops! Not helping ourselves here are we?! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha nope, not at all! :blush:


----------



## zephyr

Everyone is so active in this thread when im alseep! Hehe have trouble remembering who to reply to as im on my phone :p

good luck for the scans today!!

Usually a day or two before a scan ill dream of my scan, last time I dreamt it was multiples and I was right anyways last night I had a very vivid dream about my scan complete with the waiting and busting to go toilet (I was busting irl)
So the techs were all joking about multiples again and I slide up on the bed and just as she puts the ultrasound wand thing on me I woke up!!! I couldnt believe it lol its just a dream anyways but I did wake up feeling a bit annoyed haha

for those ladies with morning sickness I definitely recommend blackmores morning sickness formula, or anything that has vit b6 and ginger for pregnancy sickness.

I have had 4 pregnancys and am usually really ill so it cant be a coincedence that I actually feel okay this time. If I miss a dose I feel terrible but if I keep on it every 8 hours I feel mostly okay. And when I dont I wear sea bands and that helps. Its really strange being at this stage of pregnancy and not being that ill, it actually worries me sometimes. But its worth a try anyways!


----------



## jmandrews

newlywed2013 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from GingerPanda? I've been thinking about her a lot. Hope she is ok.
> 
> No-I've been wondering too. Hope she's okClick to expand...
> 
> She has a journal, I was peeking through it earlier, her scan is today, she hasn't had any bleeding yet and her pregnancy symptoms keep increasing. :shrug:Click to expand...

That is good to hear! I thought her scan was today. I pray for good news. I'll try to find her journal.


----------



## jmandrews

YES DD finally fell asleep!!! Now I can nap! :happydance:


----------



## newlywed2013

jmandrews said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from GingerPanda? I've been thinking about her a lot. Hope she is ok.
> 
> No-I've been wondering too. Hope she's okClick to expand...
> 
> She has a journal, I was peeking through it earlier, her scan is today, she hasn't had any bleeding yet and her pregnancy symptoms keep increasing. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That is good to hear! I thought her scan was today. I pray for good news. I'll try to find her journal.Click to expand...

babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1963469-catching-hatchling.html


----------



## La Mere

Oh yeah, ginger is a miracle for morning sickness! I practically lived on ginger mints that are made by Newman's Own when I was pregnant with my son and they're organic lol! I'm making ramen for lunch (make my own broth as we don't use the packets because they are loaded with MSG) and I put some ginger powder in it!


----------



## jmandrews

I spoke too soon. She wasn't asleep. :( I need sleep!!!! Horrible week for DH to be gone for work.


----------



## newlywed2013

I want a nap soo bad but I can't take my eyes away from watching the olympic figure skating! :dohh:


----------



## newlywed2013

Do you guys think something like this is okay to take to help with my heartburn and indigestion? 

Antacid Supplement 

Helps strengthen bones as it soothes your stomach
Does not contain aspirin 

Calmicid tackles occasional heartburn, acid indigestion, and upset stomachs with an exclusive formula including these 4 trusted, herbal ingredients:

Calcium carbonate to neutralize acid while it strengthens your bone structure
Ginger to soothe and help calm occasional nausea
Chamomile to help calm the digestive tract
Fennel seed to help ease occasional stomach cramps and gas


----------



## snowflakes120

My list says: Rolaids, Tums, Maalox, Zantac and Pepcid AC for heartburn/indigestion are ok.


----------



## La Mere

I use papaya enzyme tablets for my heartburn, etc. Used them during both of my other pregnancies. :)


----------



## Jcliff

Actually ate a big lunch today! Haven't been that hungry in days!


----------



## Jcliff

Oh and Zantac I lived off of with my LO when pregnant and all was fine.


----------



## La Mere

Anise seed tea, fennel tea and chamomile tea are all good for MS, upset tummies and heartburn too :) In case you haven't noticed I am very pro natural remedies, lol.


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks Yo_Yo, jcliff, and Charlie_keys! I'm glad it fixes itself by 12 weeks. It must have been from my previous pregnancy because I didn't have it before. So weird that your uterus just randomly decides to move around. 

I'm totally about to take a nap right now. I tell the girls "mommy needs to rest now" and they just play nicely beside me. I can get about a half hour in and out (wake up whenever they start fighting), but its better than nothing.


----------



## rbourre

I tried to take a nap while my daughter was napping. Just as I was falling asleep, she woke up. That always happens.

Does anyone else get out of breathe really easily? I changed my daughters diaper and then went upstairs to put it in the diaper pail and came back down and now I'm out of breathe.


----------



## trying4four

Just came back from the doctors and didn't get great news.
I wish you all a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry to hear:(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sorry to hear that :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

rbourre said:


> I tried to take a nap while my daughter was napping. Just as I was falling asleep, she woke up. That always happens.
> 
> Does anyone else get out of breathe really easily? I changed my daughters diaper and then went upstairs to put it in the diaper pail and came back down and now I'm out of breathe.

Yes!!! It's so annoying lol - even just getting my kids dressed for bed I seem to be out of breath lol


----------



## whigfield

So sorry, trying4four. :(


----------



## newlywed2013

I get out of breath easily too! I thought I was crazy! 

Thanks for all the tips on heartburn guys. I have been doing tums, but they aren't something I really want to pop in my mouth at 3-4 am. 

I prefer natural stuff too right now, that's why I pulled up those supplements, they are all natural. I have tried about a hundred teas and I don't like any =(


----------



## Pink1981

So sorry Trying4four xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

I just announced our pregnancy...totally scared what people are going to say...but here goes! 

https://saving4five.com/2014/02/big-news-saving4five.html


----------



## Musician

I'm due early October!! I was so excited to be pregnant and a little shocked since I had zero symptoms. It's our first and I'm nervous. Next week is our ultrasound and I can't wait to see a heartbeat :) I also started having morning sickness recently and really no appetite. Any cures? I am taking Zofran but don't want to take it all the time if I don't have too! Congrats to everyone else as well!


----------



## jmandrews

trying4four said:


> Just came back from the doctors and didn't get great news.
> I wish you all a happy and healthy nine months.

oh no i am so sorry. here for you. Ill keep you in my prayers. :cry:


----------



## jmandrews

Musician said:


> I'm due early October!! I was so excited to be pregnant and a little shocked since I had zero symptoms. It's our first and I'm nervous. Next week is our ultrasound and I can't wait to see a heartbeat :) I also started having morning sickness recently and really no appetite. Any cures? I am taking Zofran but don't want to take it all the time if I don't have too! Congrats to everyone else as well!

Hi :wave: congrats!!!! when is your EDD and ill add you to the first page.

Eat a high protein diet every day. I have heard that makes a huge huge difference. They say 1g per pound that you weigh, but i would just try to eat as much as possible. Yogurts, peanut butter if you can, lunch meat.. anything with protein. I have started making a green smoothie everyday and ill add yogurt or peanut better to it for protein. Hope that helps. I know some women wear sea sick bands on their wrist. Good Luck!


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> I just announced our pregnancy...totally scared what people are going to say...but here goes!
> 
> https://saving4five.com/2014/02/big-news-saving4five.html

yay so excited you announced it! haha i love how you did too! i can't wait to announce my news with everyone either. i really don't see why its a big deal to have a large family. i have 4 siblings. some are half siblings but still i love it. i have a new friend here and she is expecting her 5th. its very exciting.


----------



## jmandrews

I am a photographer and I have been editing my best friends Maternity session tonight. I have to share a few really cute ones with you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9841.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









IMG_9584.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_9732.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9837.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopettc3

So sorry trying4four. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## hopettc3

jm, those are some super cute pics! I can't wait till we can do our maternity shots!!!


----------



## ttclou25

I'm so sorry to hear your news trying4four :( xx


----------



## ttclou25

jmandrews said:


> I am a photographer and I have been editing my best friends Maternity session tonight. I have to share a few really cute ones with you ladies!

Love the pics they look great!!! Your are very talented lady :) 

Oh p.s my due date is 23rd cot for front page xx if I get that far :/


----------



## whigfield

Welcome Musician! I started out with absolutely no symptoms either - even in the TWW! :happydance:

Adorable shots jmandrews! :cloud9:


----------



## ToughhGal

Oh my goodness jm! Those are absolutely amazing


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all so much! You are so sweet! I can't wait for all of is to get our maternity pics done! :) 
I'll get the front page edited. Thanks for letting me know. 
We have bad thunderstorms on the way. Makes me so nervous. DH will be flying home when they hit. Hope he makes it back safely. This weather is nuts. We go from freezing temps and snow to super warm spring like temps and thunderstorms in a matter of a few days.


----------



## ToughhGal

awh, well I am sure your OH will be just fine.


----------



## ToughhGal

happy 8 weeks by the way jm!


----------



## Yo_Yo

trying4four said:


> Just came back from the doctors and didn't get great news.
> I wish you all a happy and healthy nine months.

Oh no. Sorry to hear that :-(
Hugs


----------



## staceymxxx

I get out of breathe too, i thought i had a chest infection at 1st! x


----------



## jmandrews

ToughhGal said:


> happy 8 weeks by the way jm!

Thank you!!! I totally forgot today I'm 8 weeks!!! Yay!!!


----------



## kel21

trying4four said:


> Just came back from the doctors and didn't get great news.
> I wish you all a happy and healthy nine months.

So so sorry :(


----------



## newlywed2013

Awesome Pictures JM!


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh I had quite a nightmare last night. We were in a car ride heading to a vacation and I just started bleeding everywhere =( I hate that our biggest fears come out at night. Can't wait to hear my pumpkins heartbeat and feel better about everything.


----------



## ToughhGal

I hear you newlywed, I have a super early scan tomorrow. My nerves are going crraazzy. :nope:


----------



## newlywed2013

Awe good luck! I have to wait until the 4th, I will be 7+1 and my dr said they don't usually do them until 8-12 weeks. I have a feeling I'm going to have to keep reminding them that I''m only 7.

*and after this scan, I dont get another one until my 20 week gender scan =(


----------



## ToughhGal

awh I apologize. I was desperate and did some searching. You should look up and see if they have New Womans Life centers or Pregnancy Counseling Centers. 

I am going to the pregnancy counseling center tomorrow and everything is absolutely free. I didn't know that when I called, I was just desperate for some kind of appointment.


----------



## rbourre

I have my first appointment in less than 2 hours. I hope he gives me the papers so I can go for an ultrasound in a couple weeks.


----------



## cntrygrl

Had our second ultrasound this morning. We lost Baby B, but Baby A's heart rate was at 122. Just fluttering away.


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> Anyone heard from GingerPanda? I've been thinking about her a lot. Hope she is ok.

I've been looking through her journal today - she had her US, sadly it hasnt ended well. 

Thinking of you GingerPander. :hugs:


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> Happy 6 weeks loopy Laura!!!! 3 weeks will fly by. I've had to wait 6 :( now I have 2 weeks 6 days until my scan... Hehe let the count down begin!!!
> 
> Yay Zebadi!!!! Post a pic if you can! :) so excited for you!

jmandrews - Thank-you! i am super excited! we dont get scan pics until 12 weeks here! rubbish!!!


----------



## zebadi

1st booking in appt in an hour!! :happydance: why am i so excited lol.


----------



## zebadi

cntrygrl said:


> Had our second ultrasound this morning. We lost Baby B, but Baby A's heart rate was at 122. Just fluttering away.

cntrygrl - I'm so sorry you lost 1. Wishing you a h&h 9 months for the little miracle sticking by you. :hugs:

How many weeks are you?


----------



## zebadi

rbourre said:


> I have my first appointment in less than 2 hours. I hope he gives me the papers so I can go for an ultrasound in a couple weeks.

Good luch rbourre - let us know how it goes. 
Im hoping my 12 weeks US will be booked at my appt this afternoon.


----------



## ToughhGal

cntrygrl- sorry for your loss, but glad for baby A. Hope you are okay <3

rbourre & zebadi- please keep us all updated of your scans! so exciting!


----------



## zebadi

ToughhGal said:


> I hear you newlywed, I have a super early scan tomorrow. My nerves are going crraazzy. :nope:

Try to relax toughhgal, everything will be ok.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## cntrygrl

Zebadi-- I am 6w 1d. I'm with a fertility specialist so I'm getting earlier scans.


----------



## zebadi

ToughhGal said:


> cntrygrl- sorry for your loss, but glad for baby A. Hope you are okay <3
> 
> rbourre & zebadi- please keep us all updated of your scans! so exciting!

i dont have a scan today - it was yesterday. everything looked perfect for 8+1. :cloud9:
today is my booking appt with midwife.


----------



## ToughhGal

thanks zebadi! and oops :dohh: well I am happy for you  I will definitely let you know how the scan goes.


----------



## jmandrews

cntrygrl said:


> Had our second ultrasound this morning. We lost Baby B, but Baby A's heart rate was at 122. Just fluttering away.

Aw I am so sorry you lost baby B. So glad baby A has a strongHB. :) 



rbourre said:


> I have my first appointment in less than 2 hours. I hope he gives me the papers so I can go for an ultrasound in a couple weeks.

Good luck at your first appt!!!



newlywed2013 said:


> Awe good luck! I have to wait until the 4th, I will be 7+1 and my dr said they don't usually do them until 8-12 weeks. I have a feeling I'm going to have to keep reminding them that I''m only 7.
> 
> *and after this scan, I dont get another one until my 20 week gender scan =(

That's how my Dr office is too. I get one at 11 weeks and 20 weeks. I think that's pretty normal unless you are high risk. 



zebadi said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Anyone heard from GingerPanda? I've been thinking about her a lot. Hope she is ok.
> 
> I've been looking through her journal today - she had her US, sadly it hasnt ended well.
> 
> Thinking of you GingerPander. :hugs:Click to expand...

:cry: I was really hoping for a miracle. So sorry GingerPanda :hugs:



zebadi said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Happy 6 weeks loopy Laura!!!! 3 weeks will fly by. I've had to wait 6 :( now I have 2 weeks 6 days until my scan... Hehe let the count down begin!!!
> 
> Yay Zebadi!!!! Post a pic if you can! :) so excited for you!
> 
> jmandrews - Thank-you! i am super excited! we dont get scan pics until 12 weeks here! rubbish!!!Click to expand...

Really? That's not fair. Well I am glad you got to see baby. :) is your next scan at 12 weeks?


----------



## whigfield

Oh no, cntrygrl! :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KylasBaby

Back at work after taking almost a week off after my little ER stint. I just want to take a nap. They cancelled my first prenatal appointment so instead of being on Monday it's in 2 weeks. I'd probably be upset, but it have an ultrasound Tuesday so I'll still get to make sure the little nugget is okay :)

Can you say bloated much....
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps0954c0d6.jpg


----------



## mommyof2peas

cntrygrl : Sorry about baby b. Im so glad baby a is hanging in there!


----------



## Scootie

I had an ultrasound yesterday and got to see a little bean and the heart beat! That was definitely a relief. On the other hand I'm so sick and miserable! Can't stand the thought of food but my stomach hurts like I'm starving. On top of that hubby has a cold so can you imagine having all day nausea, plus a cold, plus not being able to take most meds. Yikes!


----------



## jmandrews

KaylasBaby!!! Yay for a baby bloat bump!!! Glad you get to have your ultrasound still! :)
Scootie- so happy your scan went well! Sorry you are feeling so sick :(


----------



## newlywed2013

Note to self: dont watch videos of soldiers returning home while pregnant. :cry::cry::haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> KaylasBaby!!! Yay for a baby bloat bump!!! Glad you get to have your ultrasound still! :)
> Scootie- so happy your scan went well! Sorry you are feeling so sick :(

I look like I'm 5 months pregnant right now. My body wants to make sure it's nice and cushioned for this baby haha. Very excited for the ultrasound. And nervous. They barely saw the sac at my last one and only the fetal pole for a second. Though I was only 5w1d so super early. I'll be 6w3d for my next so praying all is well!


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to hear about baby b cntrygrl, but so glad baby a is good. 

Sorry to hear about your loss trying4four

And if ginger panda is reading sorry to hear about your loss.

Too many loses today it has me a bit nervous. I have my scan tomorrow and I am fx that everything is fine. I keep reading that once we see a heart beart your risk drops significantly so I really hope that is true as we saw a nice healthy hb last scan but I haven't yet had horrible nausea I had a couple days were I did t feel quiet right but nothing I couldn't handle. My boobs arent sore anymore. Kinda wish I had more symptoms right now ugh


----------



## kel21

cntrygrl said:


> Had our second ultrasound this morning. We lost Baby B, but Baby A's heart rate was at 122. Just fluttering away.

Sorry about baby b :) glad baby a had a strong hb though!:happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Had our second ultrasound this morning. We lost Baby B, but Baby A's heart rate was at 122. Just fluttering away.

Aww. Sorry you lost one of the twins :-(

So glad baby A is doing fine honey


----------



## ljo1984

Had my early scan today and all is well  measuring two days ahead which she said was reassuring as it means it's growing well and she pointed out the cord which she said looks like it's implanting. Yolk sac a good size and pointed out its brain. Fantastic hb and got to listen to it, 161bpm. She was absoloutly amazing, never had so much explained to me in a scan before.  on cloud 9 with my little perfect rainbow.

Although I measured 7+6 I'm sticking with my date as I know when I ovulated.


----------



## whigfield

Congrats ljo! :happydance:


----------



## rbourre

I just got back from my first appointment. Urine test confirms I am pregnant, which I already knew anyways. They did blood work and asked me a million questions. I don't get an ultrasound until 13 weeks which sucks. I was really hoping to have one earlier. He said I'd only get an earlier one if I had any bleeding or any problems.

My blood pressure was ok. He's keeping me off BP meds for now and sending me to an OB as well as seeing him.


----------



## KylasBaby

Of course the first day I go back to work I have really bad ms. I don't know how people do this more than once


----------



## newlywed2013

So yesterday my husband made a comment of "well you slept all night, did nothing all day, and took an afternoon nap. I don't understand why you are tired." 

I guess my answer of "Um, because I'm pregnant" did nothing. I guess he doesnt know the correlation. I'm going to google "why are pregnant women so tired" and have a good answer for him next time he makes a comment. :growlmad:


----------



## sprite30

How exciting ljo, that's wonderful. Any pics?


----------



## sprite30

Haha newlywed, I've told my dh a couple times "hey, I'm growing a baby here" and then he has no response. I went to bed at 1020 slept until 715 and I'm still exhausted and didn't want to get up


----------



## snowflakes120

Love the 2nd pic JM! You are very talented! Can't wait to do maternity photos again! 

Congrats on the ultrasound and heartbeat Cntry. Sorry about baby b.

Congrats LJO!! 

We had our ultrasound today too. Saw heartbeat - 117bpm!! I am 6 weeks 1 day. Going to get a ticker tonight!! We are so excited!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Had my early scan today and all is well  measuring two days ahead which she said was reassuring as it means it's growing well and she pointed out the cord which she said looks like it's implanting. Yolk sac a good size and pointed out its brain. Fantastic hb and got to listen to it, 161bpm. She was absoloutly amazing, never had so much explained to me in a scan before.  on cloud 9 with my little perfect rainbow.
> 
> Although I measured 7+6 I'm sticking with my date as I know when I ovulated.

Great news!


----------



## ljo1984

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/C23CA7E9-FEBC-40B8-947A-D1CF44516698-4229-00000478A5BFE535_zpsaf8bd172.jpg


----------



## sprite30

Aww great scan pic ljo, now I'm getting more excited for mine. Can't wait until tomorrow!!! Is it too early to go to bed now??


----------



## KylasBaby

ljo1984 said:


> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/C23CA7E9-FEBC-40B8-947A-D1CF44516698-4229-00000478A5BFE535_zpsaf8bd172.jpg

Awe baby! Congrats! Beautiful picture


----------



## KylasBaby

sprite30 said:


> Aww great scan pic ljo, now I'm getting more excited for mine. Can't wait until tomorrow!!! Is it too early to go to bed now??

Nope! I would if I could. I slept from 8:30 last night until 6:15 this morning and had trouble dragging myself out of bed. So sad I don't get a nap today


----------



## ToughhGal

looking good ljo 

hope everyone is feeling well <3


----------



## newlywed2013

loving all the happy scan pictures and heartbeats! Makes me more optimistic for mine!! 12 days and counting! 

toughgal, I'm actually feeling really good today, especially since yesterday I had all day nausea! I think I just did too much the day before. How are you feeling?


----------



## zephyr

Sorry for your loss cntrygrl :( really glad to hear baby a is doing good.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay that's wonderful new ljo!!! Beautiful scan pic! 

My DH kept asking me why I was so tired and I said if you ask me that one more time I'm going to go crazy. So now he doesn't say anything and understand that nothing is getting done around here :)

So a friend of mine told me about this super cute pregnancy journal. I wanted to write in a journal with DD but I never ended up doing it. Anyway this one is called From Pea to Pumpkin (which is totally fitting ;) ) it is super cute! It will ask questions you answer each week and will start a sentence for you that you fill in the blank. U can add pictures too. I just received mine today in the mail. I ordered it on amazon. I thought you ladies might be interested in starting one too.
This is what it looks like...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 10


----------



## newlywed2013

Oh cute! Yeah I've managed maybe a load of laundry, cooking meals, and maaybe, maybe dishes. My bathroom needs to be cleaned sooo bad but I just can't muster up the energy! :blush:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Cntrygirl sorry to hear about baby B. Really good that baby A is looking strong though.

Newlywed2013 - apparently we are using more energy at rest than they would use at exercise! 

Congrats to everyone who had scans today - loving the pics!


----------



## newlywed2013

Loopy Laura said:


> Cntrygirl sorry to hear about baby B. Really good that baby A is looking strong though.
> 
> Newlywed2013 - apparently we are using more energy at rest than they would use at exercise!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who had scans today - loving the pics!

Oooh maybe if I tell him that he'll understand!!! :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

My scan is in 3 1/2 hours. Cant wait. Hoping everything is okay.

im feeling so exhausted myself but my days are go go go. I sleep about 6 hours a night broken with the twins still stirring in their sleep and I dont nap during the day because one of them doesnt nap!!

Yesterday I didnt sit down till 8pm as hubby did a midnight shift I was so exhausted I wound up in bed at 9 but one of the babies kept waking up lol so my plan for an earlier night backfired on me as she then woke the other one grrr.

hubby starts his new job on monday work from 9-5 basically and just down the road (he currently bikes 15 kms a day to amd from work)
I cant wait till next week!! My evenings will become alot easier having him here to help get the babes down. 

Ive really been missing coffee lately haha


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> Yay that's wonderful new ljo!!! Beautiful scan pic!
> 
> My DH kept asking me why I was so tired and I said if you ask me that one more time I'm going to go crazy. So now he doesn't say anything and understand that nothing is getting done around here :)
> 
> So a friend of mine told me about this super cute pregnancy journal. I wanted to write in a journal with DD but I never ended up doing it. Anyway this one is called From Pea to Pumpkin (which is totally fitting ;) ) it is super cute! It will ask questions you answer each week and will start a sentence for you that you fill in the blank. U can add pictures too. I just received mine today in the mail. I ordered it on amazon. I thought you ladies might be interested in starting one too.
> This is what it looks like...

Totally getting that!


----------



## Elsa50501

Hi ladies:). I'm wondering if I can join up? I'm due Oct 11th. (So almost to the blueberry on my ticker! lol).


----------



## jmandrews

Elsa50501 said:


> Hi ladies:). I'm wondering if I can join up? I'm due Oct 11th. (So almost to the blueberry on my ticker! lol).

Of course you can!!! Congrats!!! When is your first ultrasound or appt do you know? Yay for almost a blueberry!


----------



## La Mere

Cntrygrl- So sorry to hear about baby b but so glad that baby a is thriving!

GingerPanda- If you are reading this, I am so sorry. :hugs:

Ljo- Great scan pic! (Can't wait to see the other ladies scan pics)

JM- Those pics are so awesome! You have a lot of talent, I'm jealous!

Mommyof2peas- Read your announcement! Loved it!

Sorry to anyone I may have missed!!

To anyone who may be interested, I was doing a little refresher reading in my huge herbal remedy book last night about some of the more common symptoms and herbs that would be good for them... If you're interested PM me and I can send you the list. (It was written by a DR. for those who might be skeptical and also not only tells you which herbs are good but those to avoid!)

Feeling kinda crappy as the MS is really kicking in now. :)


----------



## ToughhGal

newlywed, i am feelin slightly exhausted and of course jumpy nerves about tomorrow. 

I calculated when my bean's heart should start beating; the 22nd, a day after my scan :haha:


----------



## Elsa50501

My first appointment and ultrasound are both March 4th ( at 8 weeks 3 days). Can't believe how soon it's coming up now! I just went back and read a bunch of the pages in the group. I love reading about what everyone goes through (especially when they're at similar pregnancy stages)! 

This is my first baby, I'm on February break right now and so glad, because MS kicked in on Monday. Hoping I'll be finding some things that ease it when I go back to my second graders on Monday! 

Also --I saw the baby bump bloat picture and I know how you feel.. A week after my BFP (at around 4 weeks 4 days) my coworker came and got 5 inches from my stomach and asked if I was pregnant "I see something" were her exact words. I was like... ugh.. I should not be showing yet. lol. My friend assured me that there was nothing to see, but you'll only believe the one that says you're fat (basically) right?


----------



## jmandrews

Time is flying! My ultrasound is on March 11 at 10 weeks + 5 days. I can't wait :)

It's ok the hostess at a restaurant the other day asked if I was expecting. I was like ugh how do u know lol she saw my blump I'm calling it a blump because it's a bloat/bump :) haha

I have no MS . I've only been nauseous a couple of times. I feel normal other than having no energy. That's my only symptom.


----------



## sprite30

Lol @ blump. Wow that's pretty brave of the hostess, good thing you are pregnant. I wouldn't dare ask someone if they were that small. Lol my luck I'd be wrong

I went out to dinner last night with a friend but I wore a sweater so you couldn't tell anything I just looked normal and she asked me if I was showing yet and I was like uhh I don't think so but if I am it's only bc I'm fat lol I think I'll start taking weekly pictures soon just so I can see if there is a difference


----------



## newlywed2013

Haha I love "blump"! 

Soo I just cleaned my entire kitchen, including, 2 sinks full of dishes =( my eyelids were getting heavier and heavier as I was washing hahaha. Naptime!!!

I am going to start taking pictures monday, at 6 weeks, and every monday after that. Assuming that my DH finally finishes painting my picture frame for my chalkboard!


----------



## KylasBaby

I love "blump". Mind if I steal? Totally gonna call it that. 

So I currently work part time as a nanny. Was hired fulltime in August, but the family lost one of their twin boys at 7 months old due to an I diagnosed heart problem so I went down to part time there. Also part time at my mothers daycare and part time for 2 year old twin girls. (I'm a busy bee). But my mother has been doing budgeting and whatnot and can take me on fulltime come the fall so I can spend at least the first year with the baby! So happy :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

So sorry about twin b ctrygirl but so happy about twin A!!! :) 


Mums of more than one or two ... Have you felt flutters yet?? 100% I've been feeling flutters - it's not gas etc, it feels exactly the same when I felt my others move.


----------



## ttclou25

newlywed2013 said:


> Haha I love "blump"!
> 
> Soo I just cleaned my entire kitchen, including, 2 sinks full of dishes =( my eyelids were getting heavier and heavier as I was washing hahaha. Naptime!!!
> 
> I am going to start taking pictures monday, at 6 weeks, and every monday after that. Assuming that my DH finally finishes painting my picture frame for my chalkboard!

We should all do a monday bump picture :haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

ttclou25 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I love "blump"!
> 
> Soo I just cleaned my entire kitchen, including, 2 sinks full of dishes =( my eyelids were getting heavier and heavier as I was washing hahaha. Naptime!!!
> 
> I am going to start taking pictures monday, at 6 weeks, and every monday after that. Assuming that my DH finally finishes painting my picture frame for my chalkboard!
> 
> We should all do a monday bump picture :haha:Click to expand...

I second that!


----------



## newlywed2013

Hahaha that would be awesome! I only chose monday because that's when my 'week' changes, but that would be so fun!


----------



## cntrygrl

My super bloat has luckily gone down. Mine was caused by all the fluid around my ovaries. It actually hurt just below my belly button and my belly was very hard. I still have quite a bit of fluid, but not nearly as bad.


----------



## zephyr

Charliekeys with my first I felt flutters at 12 weeks no one believed me tho. With my second I felt around 9 weeks but then felt nothing till later on like 15 weeks or round there. 
My 3rd I didn't feel til after 20 weeks. 
My twins I didn't feel definite movements till after 17 I think. I did feel a flutter here and there but never knew if it was them or not. 
I don't know why I've felt later pregnancies later than my first. 

Felt nothing yet with this one, I'm hoping I feel it early!!

scan is in an hour. So nervous.I've only managed to down 600 mls of water can't stomach anymore :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I didn't know if it was impossible to feel flutters at 8 weeks? I felt it at 17 with my 1st, 14ish weeks with my 2nd and 10 weeks with my third :-/

Good luck with your scan :)


----------



## whigfield

Since I'm a FTM and we're talking about movement... Can any of you ladies explain what it feels like so I know what to look for? :haha:


----------



## Jcliff

I didn't even feel anything until 16-7 weeks with my LO


----------



## whigfield

Just a quick squee moment: found baby's heartbeat on the doppler, 175-180bpm! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

It feels like pop corn popping in ur belly really low. :) I felt DD at 15 weeks. I am sure I'll notice it sooner since I know what to expect :) I can't wait to feel those flutters again!


----------



## sprite30

whigfield said:


> Just a quick squee moment: found baby's heartbeat on the doppler, 175-180bpm! :happydance: :happydance:


Yay!!! I want to buy a Doppler but all the posts I see on it say you can't find the heartbreak until 9-10 so I figured I would wait another week or 2 just so I'm not driving myself crazy with it.


----------



## jmandrews

What's a good Doppler to get?


----------



## zephyr

Feels like bubbles popping or something gently tickling you on the inside to begin with is all I can describe. Similar to gas movement lol

well I had my scan and everything is fine!! One baby heart rate 178. 

Jmandrews My due date has changed to oct 5th if you could change that that would be awesome :)

Booked in again for the end of March for another scan :)


----------



## zephyr

Here's a pic :)


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140221_125329_zpsfe52dcb5.jpg


----------



## Kittycat155

I have to ask are you holding a dog-I swear I see a dog on the left reflecting.

CONGRATS!:)


----------



## Elsa50501

cntrygrl said:


> My super bloat has luckily gone down. Mine was caused by all the fluid around my ovaries. It actually hurt just below my belly button and my belly was very hard. I still have quite a bit of fluid, but not nearly as bad.

Aww, that's no fun at all. Glad it's lessening at least


----------



## zephyr

Lol! No I dunno what that is a reflection of the light shade maybe??


----------



## Kittycat155

Lol, All I could think of was this.

https://imgur.com/QGJRpKb

Sister sent that to me shortly after I told her I was pregnant.


----------



## zephyr

Oh hehe thats cute!!


----------



## jmandrews

Kittycat155 said:


> Lol, All I could think of was this.
> 
> https://imgur.com/QGJRpKb
> 
> Sister sent that to me shortly after I told her I was pregnant.

Hahaha that is hilarious!
I see what looks like dog too.


----------



## jmandrews

zephyr said:


> Feels like bubbles popping or something gently tickling you on the inside to begin with is all I can describe. Similar to gas movement lol
> 
> well I had my scan and everything is fine!! One baby heart rate 178.
> 
> Jmandrews My due date has changed to oct 5th if you could change that that would be awesome :)
> 
> Booked in again for the end of March for another scan :)

Yay!!! Great to hear! I'll move you to the 5th. :)


----------



## sunflowers28

Hello! I am new to this thread. 

Today we saw the yolk sac! I am 5w6d. This made our day especially wonderful because I was told on Monday that I most likely had an ectopic pregnancy. We did IVF and my hcg numbers have been low but always at least doubling.

I am so relieved and excited and wanted to share my happiness here! :happydance:

I don't have an official due date but did it online, and it says October 17th.

My biggest symptom right now is fatigue. I have never been more exhausted in my whole life. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!


----------



## rbourre

sunflowers28 said:


> Hello! I am new to this thread.
> 
> Today we saw the yolk sac! I am 5w6d. This made our day especially wonderful because I was told on Monday that I most likely had an ectopic pregnancy. We did IVF and my hcg numbers have been low but always at least doubling.
> 
> I am so relieved and excited and wanted to share my happiness here! :happydance:
> 
> I don't have an official due date but did it online, and it says October 17th.
> 
> My biggest symptom right now is fatigue. I have never been more exhausted in my whole life. Does anyone else feel this way?

I feel the same way. I am sooooo tired and it's so much worse this time because I have a 17 month old too.


----------



## jmandrews

sunflowers28 said:


> Hello! I am new to this thread.
> 
> Today we saw the yolk sac! I am 5w6d. This made our day especially wonderful because I was told on Monday that I most likely had an ectopic pregnancy. We did IVF and my hcg numbers have been low but always at least doubling.
> 
> I am so relieved and excited and wanted to share my happiness here! :happydance:
> 
> I don't have an official due date but did it online, and it says October 17th.
> 
> My biggest symptom right now is fatigue. I have never been more exhausted in my whole life. Does anyone else feel this way?

Welcome!!! Congrats on ur sweet little miracle! Wishing u a H&H 9 months! I'll add u to the first page :) just let me know if ur due date changes. Yes I think we all feel very exhausted at this point lol


----------



## SoBlessedMama

SoBlessedMama said:


> Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!

Forgot to say my due 
date is October 24th. : )


----------



## jmandrews

SoBlessedMama said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!
> 
> Forgot to say my due
> date is October 24th. : )Click to expand...

:wave: congrats on baby #2!!! Sorry for your loss fingers crossed this bean sticks. How old is your first? Thanks I'll add you too! :)


----------



## Kittycat155

The B6 takes away that constant I may get sick I may not feeling and I swear it is increasing energy-probably cause I am not as limited on what I can eat and eat better. No kids just my pets to care for helps out alot too


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!
> 
> Forgot to say my due
> date is October 24th. : )Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: congrats on baby #2!!! Sorry for your loss fingers crossed this bean sticks. How old is your first? Thanks I'll add you too! :)Click to expand...

Thank you!! He just turned 4 last week. : ) So he is much easier to care for than a younger toddler. We haven't told him yet, but he LOVES his baby cousin. I can't wait to see him get to be a big brother!


----------



## jmandrews

SoBlessedMama said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!
> 
> Forgot to say my due
> date is October 24th. : )Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: congrats on baby #2!!! Sorry for your loss fingers crossed this bean sticks. How old is your first? Thanks I'll add you too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! He just turned 4 last week. : ) So he is much easier to care for than a younger toddler. We haven't told him yet, but he LOVES his baby cousin. I can't wait to see him get to be a big brother!Click to expand...

Aw happy birthday to you son! What a great birthday present! :) sounds like he will be very excited when you do tell him. My DD is only 1 1/2 so I'm pretty exhausted at this point. Haha


----------



## zephyr

Kittycat im taking b6 and ginger and I feel the same. Its actually amazing stuff!! Ive never taken anything for morning sickness so its strange feeling good at this stage.

Have you missed a dose? Ive missed a couple and I feel terrible when I do.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!
> 
> Forgot to say my due
> date is October 24th. : )Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: congrats on baby #2!!! Sorry for your loss fingers crossed this bean sticks. How old is your first? Thanks I'll add you too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! He just turned 4 last week. : ) So he is much easier to care for than a younger toddler. We haven't told him yet, but he LOVES his baby cousin. I can't wait to see him get to be a big brother!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw happy birthday to you son! What a great birthday present! :) sounds like he will be very excited when you do tell him. My DD is only 1 1/2 so I'm pretty exhausted at this point. HahaClick to expand...

Thank you!! : ) I can't imagine how exhausted you must be!! I feel worn out by the end of the day as it is. I can't imagine chasing an 18 month old around! But it will be so fun for them to be close in age!


----------



## jmandrews

SoBlessedMama said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!
> 
> Forgot to say my due
> date is October 24th. : )Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: congrats on baby #2!!! Sorry for your loss fingers crossed this bean sticks. How old is your first? Thanks I'll add you too! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! He just turned 4 last week. : ) So he is much easier to care for than a younger toddler. We haven't told him yet, but he LOVES his baby cousin. I can't wait to see him get to be a big brother!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw happy birthday to you son! What a great birthday present! :) sounds like he will be very excited when you do tell him. My DD is only 1 1/2 so I'm pretty exhausted at this point. HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! : ) I can't imagine how exhausted you must be!! I feel worn out by the end of the day as it is. I can't imagine chasing an 18 month old around! But it will be so fun for them to be close in age!Click to expand...

I'm used to it now, but you are right I am excited they will be close. It will be hard at first but the will be best friends. :) so worth it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Very worth it : ) the age difference between our 2 will be almost 5 years, and I almost wish they were a bit closer. But, looking back, I'm not sure I could have handled it lol.


----------



## jmandrews

It will be a perfect age. It's only noticeable when they are younger but when they get older they will become very close. My older sister and brother are 12 and 9 years older than me. Now we are very close :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> It will be a perfect age. It's only noticeable when they are younger but when they get older they will become very close. My older sister and brother are 12 and 9 years older than me. Now we are very close :)

That's reassuring! Thanks : ) I am one of 4, and we are all 3 year stairsteps, so we always had someone close, and have always been tight-knit. But DH and his little brother are 5 years apart, and they fought like rabid dogs until probably 5 years ago. Hopefully that was more just a personality conflict that a hint of things to come lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Me and my brothers were close in age ... And weren't really close to each other until we all moved out and got our own lives. 

Mine however are all close in age, and they get on really really well. I have friends with bigger age gaps and the older one absolutely adores the younger one. No matter what age gap at some point they'll be close :)


----------



## whigfield

I used the Sonoline B 3mhz doppler. I managed to get a HB at 9+1 with it last time. :happydance: I definitely recommend that doppler!

Yay Zephyr and sunflowers for your scans! :happydance:

Welcome soblessed! :wave:


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> Hi girls!! I am new to the thread, but so excited to be here! DH and I have been TTC #2 since August, and I got my BFP a week ago today. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I am still really nervous, because I had a very early miscarriage in December, so we are praying this is a sticky little bean!

Welcome! Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just realised I'm 8 weeks today!! Yay, only another 32 to go!! Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy 8 weeks! :)


----------



## whigfield

Happy 8 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> Just realised I'm 8 weeks today!! Yay, only another 32 to go!! Lol

Happy 8 weeks sweety!! :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

whigfield said:


> I used the Sonoline B 3mhz doppler. I managed to get a HB at 9+1 with it last time. :happydance: I definitely recommend that doppler!


I've just ordered mine! so excited. 
I will be 9 weeks on Tuesday, do you think i'll be able to hear it by then?


----------



## whigfield

Hopefully! Try not to worry if you don't though. Some women don't hear it until much later. :hugs:


----------



## zebadi

oh dear! I can just imagine myself going crazy if i cant detect anything!


----------



## mommyberry

Hope all you ladies are doing well! MS, fatigue, flutters... hope all of that is on! ;)

Scan is tomorrow! Super excited + Tensed!

I'm not trying to spook you guys or anything but someone at work told me that staying near or around electronics devices like laptops, ipads, smartphones etc., in the organ formative weeks is causing abnormalities / malformations in the fetus due to all the radiation that is emitted by these devices. That apparently is one of the top reasons for organs like heart / brain / spine not to form in the early weeks.

Should I believe that? I see there are quite a few losses here and I'm really worried after hearing this. Advice please!


----------



## jmandrews

Happy 8 weeks Yo Yo!!!


----------



## jmandrews

mommyberry said:


> Hope all you ladies are doing well! MS, fatigue, flutters... hope all of that is on! ;)
> 
> Scan is tomorrow! Super excited + Tensed!
> 
> I'm not trying to spook you guys or anything but someone at work told me that staying near or around electronics devices like laptops, ipads, smartphones etc., in the organ formative weeks is causing abnormalities / malformations in the fetus due to all the radiation that is emitted by these devices. That apparently is one of the top reasons for organs like heart / brain / spine not to form in the early weeks.
> 
> Should I believe that? I see there are quite a few losses here and I'm really worried after hearing this. Advice please!

Yay that exciting! Good luck! 
I wouldn't listen to that lady. I don't know why people tell pregnant women things like that. I worked on a computer every single day while preggo with DD. I was always around electronics. There is not enough radiation to hurt your baby. Baby is so protected right now. There is no way they can prove that is even true. There are many reasons to MC. Try to enjoy your scan. Sure baby is fine :)


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> I used the Sonoline B 3mhz doppler. I managed to get a HB at 9+1 with it last time. :happydance: I definitely recommend that doppler!
> 
> Yay Zephyr and sunflowers for your scans! :happydance:
> 
> Welcome soblessed! :wave:

Thank you! I am going to check it out. :)


----------



## rbourre

I had my first bit of sickness last night. I was laying in bed and felt so sick. I was trying to ignore it and go to sleep, but ended up laying there tossing and turning until it went away.


----------



## sprite30

Good mornng ladies, I had my scan today I am measuring at 8 now actually a day ahead from their calculations everything went well and the re released me to my obgyn. I don't have an appt with them until mar3rd. Dh and I decided that we will announce our pregnancy after that appointment just to make sure everything is good. I've attached the scan pic. The us tech said everything was perfect she even pointed out the arm and legs buds but said baby was facing us so it was harder to keep it on the screen and she showed me the brain. Hb was 178 bpm but no sound again she said its not safe at this stage. It was very cool. Pic is attached
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jcliff

My follow up scan is today. Pray for some good news!


----------



## KylasBaby

Jcliff said:


> My follow up scan is today. Pray for some good news!

FX!


----------



## whigfield

Good luck jcliff!


----------



## zebadi

sprite30 said:


> Good mornng ladies, I had my scan today I am measuring at 8 now actually a day ahead from their calculations everything went well and the re released me to my obgyn. I don't have an appt with them until mar3rd. Dh and I decided that we will announce our pregnancy after that appointment just to make sure everything is good. I've attached the scan pic. The us tech said everything was perfect she even pointed out the arm and legs buds but said baby was facing us so it was harder to keep it on the screen and she showed me the brain. Hb was 178 bpm but no sound again she said its not safe at this stage. It was very cool. Pic is attached

Congrats! thats a gorgeous scan picture! happy 8 weeks to you. 
You guys are lucky you get pics this early!


----------



## zebadi

Jcliff said:


> My follow up scan is today. Pray for some good news!

Good luck hun. x


----------



## ljo1984

Fab scan sprite, and good luck jcliff 

I got my 12 week scan date through for 1st April (although I'm actually 13+2 then :-/ ) but I'm between night shifts so need to swap a shift otherwise will have to change scan date which I really don't want to do! X


----------



## jmandrews

sprite30 said:


> Good mornng ladies, I had my scan today I am measuring at 8 now actually a day ahead from their calculations everything went well and the re released me to my obgyn. I don't have an appt with them until mar3rd. Dh and I decided that we will announce our pregnancy after that appointment just to make sure everything is good. I've attached the scan pic. The us tech said everything was perfect she even pointed out the arm and legs buds but said baby was facing us so it was harder to keep it on the screen and she showed me the brain. Hb was 178 bpm but no sound again she said its not safe at this stage. It was very cool. Pic is attached

Yay for another beautiful scan pic and healthy growing baby! That's wonderful news! :) why is the sound now safe?


----------



## jmandrews

Jcliff said:


> My follow up scan is today. Pray for some good news!

FX'd!!! And praying for healthy baby.


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone elses boss at work been awful? i signed for my induction the day after found out i was pregnant hes been so awful to me! x


----------



## ToughhGal

I rescheduled my scan for exactly 8 weeks (march 8th) I knew it may be too early to find a hb and also I really want OH by my side at least for the first one.


----------



## Yo_Yo

ToughhGal said:


> I rescheduled my scan for exactly 8 weeks (march 8th) I knew it may be too early to find a hb and also I really want OH by my side at least for the first one.

So glad your oh can come with you honey. 

You will feel better with him by your side.


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> Good mornng ladies, I had my scan today I am measuring at 8 now actually a day ahead from their calculations everything went well and the re released me to my obgyn. I don't have an appt with them until mar3rd. Dh and I decided that we will announce our pregnancy after that appointment just to make sure everything is good. I've attached the scan pic. The us tech said everything was perfect she even pointed out the arm and legs buds but said baby was facing us so it was harder to keep it on the screen and she showed me the brain. Hb was 178 bpm but no sound again she said its not safe at this stage. It was very cool. Pic is attached

Great scan pic lovely


----------



## ToughhGal

Yo_Yo said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> I rescheduled my scan for exactly 8 weeks (march 8th) I knew it may be too early to find a hb and also I really want OH by my side at least for the first one.
> 
> So glad your oh can come with you honey.
> 
> You will feel better with him by your side.Click to expand...

oh yes, definitely. and he seemed more comfortable with me not going by myself. he doesn't like me taking cabs :haha: the cab drivers around here try to cheat you out of money. 

I noticed your sig and I bet you are pumped for your 8 week scan. :happydance:


----------



## rbourre

I just scheduled my first ultrasound for April 7. I will be 12 weeks 1 day. It seems soooooo far away.


----------



## sprite30

jmandrews said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Good mornng ladies, I had my scan today I am measuring at 8 now actually a day ahead from their calculations everything went well and the re released me to my obgyn. I don't have an appt with them until mar3rd. Dh and I decided that we will announce our pregnancy after that appointment just to make sure everything is good. I've attached the scan pic. The us tech said everything was perfect she even pointed out the arm and legs buds but said baby was facing us so it was harder to keep it on the screen and she showed me the brain. Hb was 178 bpm but no sound again she said its not safe at this stage. It was very cool. Pic is attached
> 
> Yay for another beautiful scan pic and healthy growing baby! That's wonderful news! :) why is the sound now safe?Click to expand...

The way she explained it was that the machine has the ability to hear it but they at there practice will not use it bc they are perfectly fine confirming with the flicker and seeing the waves thing something about the heart valves at that stage. I was alittle upset I was looking forward to hearing it but I didn't push it. Maybe bc it was a transvaginal scan???


----------



## ljo1984

rbourre said:


> I just scheduled my first ultrasound for April 7. I will be 12 weeks 1 day. It seems soooooo far away.

It really does!! Mines the 1st and I keep thinking were still in feb then there's ALL of march to get through urgh lol. Xx


----------



## Kittycat155

Lost 2 things I was going to return and so upset. Rationally shit happens but I am just about to cry. it was not even that much. Think I had it hanging and on garbage day thought it was trash or we started to use it as trash. Just something stupid like that makes me think "and I am going to be a mother?"

On bright note did 3 sugar readings today12 hour fast, 1 hour after breakfast and 2 hours after. all 3 are great readings. Need to buy more strips tomorrow to get few more readings in. And then monitor few times a week during rest of pregnancy.


----------



## sprite30

Ugh I hate when I lose things, but even worst is when you find it and it's in the stupidest place and you think "now why the heck would I have put that there"

No worries about crying I was crying on and off all morning for no good reason. When a sad song came on the radio or the tv show I was watching had a sad ending...that's one pregnancy symptom I can do without.

I'm sure you'll be a great mother, the baby will cry when it needs something it'll be hard to forget lol


----------



## KylasBaby

The pain that brought me to the ER on Sunday is back. I am in excruciating amounts of pain. This time it's not my whole arm but from the middle of my forearms all the way down to my ring fingers. Thankfully no cramping this time or leg pain. Only thing I can take is Tylenol and it is not helping. I just want to cry :'(


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry to hear it came back:( Are they concerned at all or they feel they ruled out anything that could be wrong? Have you tried to get 2nd opinion on it?

Yeah it is just that oh crap moment of what I have done. Would have been nice to have few bucks to buy something vs knowing I sent food to the trash! Jeez would have given it for free to a neighbor had I knew this would happen.

Yeah I am known to do that. I KNEW I had a credit card in house and I knew I had moved it "safe spot" yet no idea what safe spot was. I looked for a week then finally me and husband started from kitchen then hit living room which was the last spot I remember having it-I had put it in the cookie jar I display only. It is a jar from the 70's that we used growing up. I just looked at him like do you know how many times I checked the shelf it was on??? 

Debating lunch options. Will be dinner time soon so probably should get anything at this point!


----------



## StarBrites

9 weeks this Sunday. Last night my MS started getting much worse and I've had it throughout the whole night, gagging every 10 minutes. Today I am actually vomiting. I tried eating some crackers and drinking ginger ale and they came right back up. I tried taking a B6 but I don't think it was in my system long enough before I threw it up. Just took a Zofran, hoping I don't throw up before it kicks in! Tomorrow is my nieces 7th birthday party at the bowling alley, 2 hours away, hoping I can get this under control! I went and bought Sea Bands last week and they don't work at all for me, which is a shame :( Hoping to get some sleep sometime today, got maybe 2 hours throughout the whole night because of my MS. Eep!!


----------



## Jcliff

Update: well I have a severe tilted uterus so it was hard for tech to see but she did take a few measurements that were between 6w6d-7w2d, and we heard and saw heartbeat of 160bpm! I think I am right on track now! Next apt in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ToughhGal said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> I rescheduled my scan for exactly 8 weeks (march 8th) I knew it may be too early to find a hb and also I really want OH by my side at least for the first one.
> 
> So glad your oh can come with you honey.
> 
> You will feel better with him by your side.Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes, definitely. and he seemed more comfortable with me not going by myself. he doesn't like me taking cabs :haha: the cab drivers around here try to cheat you out of money.
> 
> I noticed your sig and I bet you are pumped for your 8 week scan. :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm nervous and excited. Just hope all is ok! 

That's so bad about the cab drivers trying to cheat people out if money!


----------



## KylasBaby

Kittycat155 said:


> Sorry to hear it came back:( Are they concerned at all or they feel they ruled out anything that could be wrong? Have you tried to get 2nd opinion on it?
> 
> Yeah it is just that oh crap moment of what I have done. Would have been nice to have few bucks to buy something vs knowing I sent food to the trash! Jeez would have given it for free to a neighbor had I knew this would happen.
> 
> Yeah I am known to do that. I KNEW I had a credit card in house and I knew I had moved it "safe spot" yet no idea what safe spot was. I looked for a week then finally me and husband started from kitchen then hit living room which was the last spot I remember having it-I had put it in the cookie jar I display only. It is a jar from the 70's that we used growing up. I just looked at him like do you know how many times I checked the shelf it was on???
> 
> Debating lunch options. Will be dinner time soon so probably should get anything at this point!

Thanks. I don't even know who I would go to get a second opinion. I'll definitely ask my OB, but I don't see her for two weeks since they changed my appointment from this coming Monday to two weeks from today. I wonder if it's maybe something to do with reduced salt since I've been trying to cut back as I'm a salt FIEND! I had some salty ritz crackers and now the pain is a lot less. I'm also wondering if it was too much vitamin d? I didn't know my prenatals had 1000 d3 and ie as taking 2000 d3 as I did before the prenatals. But then when people are vitamin d deficient they give them like 30000 for a couple of weeks so I doubt it would be that. 

I just want it to go away :(


----------



## KylasBaby

Jcliff said:


> Update: well I have a severe tilted uterus so it was hard for tech to see but she did take a few measurements that were between 6w6d-7w2d, and we heard and saw heartbeat of 160bpm! I think I am right on track now! Next apt in 2-3 weeks!

Great news!


----------



## Kittycat155

Maybe call ob to let her know the pain that sent you to er last time is back and see if they can move you up. You may be on to something with the salt as anything your body is used to and taking it away could give you some side affects.


----------



## KylasBaby

Kittycat155 said:


> Maybe call ob to let her know the pain that sent you to er last time is back and see if they can move you up. You may be on to something with the salt as anything your body is used to and taking it away could give you some side affects.

That's the only thing I could find that's been different. I called the OB before I went to the ER and the OB on call keeps saying she didn't know what to tell me and the pain and the pregnancy aren't related. Hence why I didn't go to that hospitals ER. They would have called her in and she's as no help.


----------



## jmandrews

I am exhausted! I've been cleaning and picking up my house all day. My DD has been into everything making it impossible to keep this house picked up so that I could clean. I got a lot done during her nap but I still need to dust and organize/ put away a few more things plus clean the bathrooms. This house is far to big for me to get this all done by myself. I have 3 friends coming to visit tomorrow. They are coming to see my new house. So I'm trying to finish before they come. I hope DH helps me when he gets home from work because DD needs my attention.


----------



## sunflowers28

Quick question: where can I get the "Due in October" pumpkin for my signature?


----------



## rbourre

sunflowers28 said:


> Quick question: where can I get the "Due in October" pumpkin for my signature?

The first post on the first page. :)


----------



## newlywed2013

I just bought the"from pea to pumpkin" journal at a bookstore!I am so excited to start writing in it!


----------



## jmandrews

newlywed2013 said:


> I just bought the"from pea to pumpkin" journal at a bookstore!I am so excited to start writing in it!

Yay!!!! I'm so excited you bought it!!! It's so cute :)


----------



## zephyr

Jmandrews - I know how you feel. My twins are pulling apart everything and making huge messes. Im constantly cleaning too its really wearing me down. And I have my mum staying here and shes quite snobby and I feel like im being judged lol so I feel like I have to work extra hard when all I wanna do is rest and watch a movie with the kids.
I wont be telling my mum about the pregnancy while she is here either I decided. Having her here I remembered just how judgemental she is and after she had a whinge about the twins throwing dinner on the floor and how that would never happen in her house, or how my aunty doesnt allow her grankids to have ice cream till all their dinner is finished and how you have to be strict on kids blah blah blah I decided im not saying anything. 
She whinged about other stuff too but she has no clue. Lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Pain has not gotten any better and I'm maxed out on Tylenol. Not that it does anything. Takin some Benadryl and praying I can sleep and that this pain goes away. It's in my arms (from elbow to ring finger) and legs now (from quads to knees). It's excruciating :(


----------



## sprite30

Ugh ladies I have horrible congestion and a sore throat. I took Zyrtec thinking it was allergies but I threw it up because I was coughing so hard my gag reflex kicked in. I just took a hot shower and garbled with salt water and put on some Vicks vapor rub but geez I hope this doesn't turn into a full blown cold especially since I can't take anything for it. Ugh.

Off to have some warm tea with honey and pray I get some relief


----------



## Kittycat155

I would just go back to er and eventually think someone would refer you to someone that can help. If you never had it before and now do I really do not know how they can say not related to pregnancy. Only time I get pain in legs is when low in potassium. You must have had that checked? and also diabetes nerve pain but cant see that starting overnight like it did. Mom has that and it built up over a long time.

Tea and honey sounds good but not cause your feeling like crap.


----------



## Yo_Yo

I just had my scan! Now due 1st October! 

Can you change my date on here please jm Andrews? 

It's finally hit me-I'm having a baby!!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yo_Yo said:


> I just had my scan! Now due 1st October!
> 
> Can you change my date on here please jm Andrews?
> 
> It's finally hit me-I'm having a baby!!!

Congratulations!! So glad the scan went well!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thank you!

Was so great to hear the heartbeat as see the baby! Feeling so relieved


----------



## ToughhGal

Yo_Yo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Was so great to hear the heartbeat as see the baby! Feeling so relieved

Yay! Glad it went extremely well.


----------



## Jcliff

Also my due date was changed to Oct 8th!


----------



## SisterRose

Still no symptoms for me!! getting worried :/ something feels "off" I'm actually convinced it'll be bad news at my first scan. :(


----------



## ljo1984

It's still very early. I'm normally around 6 weeks then all kicks in. Xxx


----------



## mommyberry

Yay! I'm on :cloud9: !!! 165 beats per min! Such a precious thing to see! I feel so blessed! Measuring dot on with my ovulation date at 6w3d! I'm at my in laws' to make an announcement. Will post the picture when I get back home. Thank goodness for early scans!!! Will upload video too if this interface allows. :happydance: 

jmandrews: Please change due date to Oct 15!

kylasbaby: You might want to try some acupressure / acupuncture. That might ease your pain.


----------



## whigfield

YAY congrats mommyberry! :happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats mommyberry!!

Sisterrose--praying all is ok and that a perfect scan lets you relax!


----------



## KylasBaby

6 weeks today!


----------



## kel21

Yay kyla on 6 weeks! Hope everyone is doing well or feeling better!

8 weeks today for me :) Sitting at my husbands office waiting for the mailman to come. My doppler came in to town but I keep missing the mailman! Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just seen there's a November babies group appeared-no longer the newest baby group! Feels like times finally moving!!


----------



## staceymxxx

Soooo today is exactly a month since i found out... in the month i've had 5 hospital appointments, 2 doctors and 1 midwife... today its hit me i'm going to be a mummy!!!! 

8 weeks today too, its going so fast before long we will all be complaining that its dragging and be 38 weeks pregnant!! lol x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm really struggling today. I feel low about putting weight on when it took me nearly 8 months to lose 3st. I'm annoyed because the only thing I can stomach is bread, cheese and junk food. 

I'm annoyed because I feel like crap, so haven't done anything today and, my kids have driven me up the wall. I have never been so frustrated with them before, all because my patience has just disappeared today. 

It doesn't help that at the moment we live with the in laws and they do absolutely NOTHING around the house to help me. The rule is whoever cooks doesn't wash up. I cook every night, wash their clothes, sort their washing out ...the least they could bloody do is the washing up. 

Sorry rant over :cry:


----------



## ttclou25

Yo_Yo said:


> Just seen there's a November babies group appeared-no longer the newest baby group! Feels like times finally moving!!

I noticed that too :haha Cant wait until theres 8 new threads then us :wacko:


----------



## La Mere

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your bfps! 

Love the scan pics and glad things are going well for all of you ladies!

Things are going well for me, I suppose. DH finally told his dad that we're expecting again and I took that as a green light to start telling people! I've told my mom and she is so excited! She was planning a trip to come see us early on in the summer but she now says she's going to push it back to October so she can be here for the birth of grand baby #3! She especially wants to be here this time since she missed my son's birth.. I would have liked for her to be here for his birth but I think I enjoyed the experience even more with it just being my DH and I. Sorry I don't post much, but it so hard to keep up with you ladies and tbh sometimes I feel a little like I'm not all together really a part of this group. 

Hope all is well with you ladies. Good luck to those with scans soon and good luck with patience for those who still have to wait a while for their scans.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

La mere--how exciting that you have started sharing your news!! I can't wait for that day! We are waiting about 3 more weeks. Seems like forever!

That's great that your mom will be able to make it this time--it was such a blessing with our #1 to have everyone so close.


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs:


CharlieKeys said:


> I'm really struggling today. I feel low about putting weight on when it took me nearly 8 months to lose 3st. I'm annoyed because the only thing I can stomach is bread, cheese and junk food.
> 
> I'm annoyed because I feel like crap, so haven't done anything today and, my kids have driven me up the wall. I have never been so frustrated with them before, all because my patience has just disappeared today.
> 
> It doesn't help that at the moment we live with the in laws and they do absolutely NOTHING around the house to help me. The rule is whoever cooks doesn't wash up. I cook every night, wash their clothes, sort their washing out ...the least they could bloody do is the washing up.
> 
> Sorry rant over :cry:

 Some days will be harder than others, but you can do it! Hopefully your family will become more supportive.:shrug:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Wow I've just had my first nap. After doing absolutely nothing! The tiredness has really kicked in today. 

La Mere - it must be nice to start sharing the news! Glad all is well.


----------



## La Mere

SoBlessedMama said:


> La mere--how exciting that you have started sharing your news!! I can't wait for that day! We are waiting about 3 more weeks. Seems like forever!
> 
> That's great that your mom will be able to make it this time--it was such a blessing with our #1 to have everyone so close.


Congratulations again on your little bean!

Oh, I know! The wait was killing me! I even told my "adopted" dad yesterday (he and his wife are really good friends of my DH and I, but are about the same age as my mom. My dad passed away a few months before my daughter was born) and he was really excited too! I was lucky with my daughter as most of my family lived just one state away (we were in Oklahoma and they were all back in Texas) Which depending on who was coming was anywhere from a 4-8 hour drive.. compare that to a 12 hour or more drive now from Texas to Colorado. I will just be very happy to see my mom again since I haven't seen her in over 2 years (the last time we saw each other was my daughter's 1st birthday).

Thanks, Loopy Laura! How are you feeling?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thanks, la mere : ) I hope it works out for everyone to be close this time!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi La Mere, apart from feeling tired (and a bit grumpy as a result!) I'm ok thanks. How about you?


----------



## La Mere

SoBlessedMama said:


> Thanks, la mere : ) I hope it works out for everyone to be close this time!

You're welcome! I hope so too!


----------



## ljo1984

We told our eldest daughter today, she's very excited about a baby sister (she doesn't like boys at the moment lol) and we let her tell her grandad which was cute  also told my mum eeeeeeek. 
I want my two girls, oh, mum and my best friend is coming over from NZ to be there when I have the baby at home. Can not wait  were gonna turn the little bedroom into a "birth room" where I can put my pool, and will have affirmations on the wall, candles music. Eeeeeek. Will he perfect to bring my little rainbow into the world in calm and peace.  xx


----------



## rbourre

I bought 2 pairs of maternity pants today. I'm too bloated to wear my regular jeans and I didn't want to just buy a bigger pair since I will just grow out of those too. One pair is maternity but it doesn't have the big belly band just a stretchy part on the front so I will wear those ones for now. I also bought a maternity bathing suit yesterday since I couldn't pass up the deal on it.


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> We told our eldest daughter today, she's very excited about a baby sister (she doesn't like boys at the moment lol) and we let her tell her grandad which was cute  also told my mum eeeeeeek.
> I want my two girls, oh, mum and my best friend is coming over from NZ to be there when I have the baby at home. Can not wait  were gonna turn the little bedroom into a "birth room" where I can put my pool, and will have affirmations on the wall, candles music. Eeeeeek. Will he perfect to bring my little rainbow into the world in calm and peace.  xx

Aww that's lovely!

A birth room all calm sounds a lovely way to bring a baby into the world!

My eldest found out today too-she said she wants a sister as boys are annoying! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Charliekeys - sorry you feel down today! I can relate with the weight loss. After the twins I worked so hard for a year to lose 25 kgs and now it's all piling on again :( sucks.


----------



## ljo1984

I get boys are stinky ha ha. X


----------



## Krippy

May I join? Due October 16th and can't wait. I have for once been losing weight this pregnancy but I have been so sick that I can understand why...Also on a low-glycemic diet to avoid GD and have a successful VBAC! Happy to be here!


----------



## ToughhGal

Anyone else have a tiny dizzy spell yet?


----------



## hopettc3

La mere: I know how you feel. I miss a day or two and I feel like I have missed so much. There are so many ladies on here its hard to really feel a part of it, but I'm trying. 
I will definitely look into the pea to pumpkin book!

I'm 7 weeks now and still feeling nauseous. My dd is happy to learn that baby is growing and is now the size of a blueberry! I can't wait till the end of each week to learn which fruit baby is the size of! It gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## kel21

Charliekeys I can relate about the weight loss too! I recently lost over 20 lbs (pretty sure that's why I got pg) on a calorie controlled diet and it is coming back quicker than I would like! 

I finally got my doppler and actually found baby! 157-160 hr. :)


----------



## La Mere

Loopy Laura said:


> Hi La Mere, apart from feeling tired (and a bit grumpy as a result!) I'm ok thanks. How about you?

I am doing pretty well, tired most of the time though. Also slowly increasing MS now that I am about 6.5 weeks. But the fun has only just started as Dh has given the green light to start telling people!



Krippy said:


> May I join? Due October 16th and can't wait. I have for once been losing weight this pregnancy but I have been so sick that I can understand why...Also on a low-glycemic diet to avoid GD and have a successful VBAC! Happy to be here!

Welcome, Krippy! Congrats on your bfp! You're due the day after me and that happens to be my mom's birthday, lol!



ToughhGal said:


> Anyone else have a tiny dizzy spell yet?

Yep! Had 'em with both my other pregnancies and this one doesn't seem to be an exception. Though I have problems with low blood sugar to begin with.. so long as I don't go too long without eating or get to hot, I am usually fine!



hopettc3 said:


> La mere: I know how you feel. I miss a day or two and I feel like I have missed so much. There are so many ladies on here its hard to really feel a part of it, but I'm trying.
> I will definitely look into the pea to pumpkin book!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks now and still feeling nauseous. My dd is happy to learn that baby is growing and is now the size of a blueberry! I can't wait till the end of each week to learn which fruit baby is the size of! It gives me something to look forward to.

:) It's nice to know, I'm not the only one who feels that way! It's so hard to get on everyday when I have to other kiddos that need looking after! Happy 7 weeks! I'll be 7 weeks on this upcoming Wednesday! I love seeing what fruit baby is going to be the size of too! Haha, still hard to believe how quickly they grow from say a pea (which baby is now) to a watermelon or jack fruit! (Can't remember which comes first on the ticker once it is that far along!)


----------



## Laelani

Just checking on everyone. Glad to hear that the scans have been going well. Sorry to hear about Baby B cntrygrl but glad Baby A is healthy! 

I caved and started a pregnancy journal which you can read here.

I think I am suffering through a UTI or bladder type infection right now. :( I swear every time I fall pregnant I get one. As hard as I try I cannot not get one. It's annoying. I know it's common but geez. I had a few very tiny spots of blood earlier today but none since and I've had 2 UTI's in the last year and this feels the same so I know that's what it is. I am just worried that the UTI will affect baby.

I have my first prenatal appointment on Tuesday and I am hoping we will get to hear the heartbeat and will get booked for a scan!!!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Hi All! 

Hoping I can join everyone! I am still catching up on the journal but I just found I was pregnant yesterday! My due date is Nov 1., but will likely go the last week of October for a scheduled c-section. 

I have one daughter who was born Oct. 2012, so i am going to have two Oct babies! They are wonderful aren't they? I love fall babies!!

H&H 9 months everyone!


----------



## sprite30

Yay!! I'm so happy to be a raspberry lol seems like from 4-6 weeks went incredibly slow and then 6-8 just flew by. Can't believe I once looked at the apple seed and thought wow that is small and now thinking a raspberry is pretty big. Lol

I'm still sick. But I did get to sleep in and slept from 5-830 tonight so now I'm just trying to stay awake so that I'm not wide awake at 3am. Ate some soup and toast and took some Zyrtec and Tylenol and put on th Vicks vapor rub and that's about all I can do. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Jcliff

Awake with acid reflux ugh


----------



## newlywed2013

Jcliff said:


> Awake with acid reflux ugh

I get woken up with it a lot.because of course it can't come in the middle of the day, it has to wake you up.


----------



## sprite30

Ugh I hate acid reflux. I've been avoiding tomato sauce all week bc that seems to bring it on.


----------



## shx

Hi everyone, hope u dont mind me joining in. Found out i was pregnant last week with baby nr 2 and should be due around 30th october :) x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi ladies just quick hello. Still not good but managing not to vomit since my stay in hospital they kept me 3 days/2 nights. I required 12 bags of fluids and was in quite a bad way at one point. So far Thais baba is proving strong like DD and after early scan everything is where it should be and growing at normal pace. I am signed off work and have dr on Monday to sign me off again. Hyperemesis sucks but glad the vomiting is under control. I have been bedded most days since getting home and getting to the toilet is huge task. My husband has been amazing but he goes away on wed for his 2 weeks so may have to get my mum to move in depending how I am.

Due to the hyperemesis we have had to tell DD, family and close friends and DD is delighted. We stay in a village so gossips were already asking questions so fingers crossed bean continues to grow well.

Far too much to read back on but congrats to all the new ladies x


----------



## Loopy Laura

AshleyLK said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Hoping I can join everyone! I am still catching up on the journal but I just found I was pregnant yesterday! My due date is Nov 1., but will likely go the last week of October for a scheduled c-section.
> 
> I have one daughter who was born Oct. 2012, so i am going to have two Oct babies! They are wonderful aren't they? I love fall babies!!
> 
> H&H 9 months everyone!

Congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

shx said:


> Hi everyone, hope u dont mind me joining in. Found out i was pregnant last week with baby nr 2 and should be due around 30th october :) x

Congratulations!!


----------



## mommyberry

Here are the pics! First one shows my darling 5.2mm baby and the second one with a tiny ring is the yolk sac. They were seen in different angles so 2 different pics. Unable to upload the heartbeat video though! :shrug: It says file too large! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0819.2014-02-23_022822.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0821.2014-02-23_023036.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely scan pic! :)


----------



## kiki28

Can I join? I'm 7 weeks today and due on 13th October :D 

I'm so excited it's my first baby and hoping that everything is going to go ok :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ugh...the nausea is really bad today. Had some dry-heaving over the loo earlier but no actual throwing up, even though I felt like I was going to. It's a lot worse than it has been, though :( Hubby's very apologetic because he 'made me ill' (i.e. he got me pregnant), bless him. I told him it will be worth it in the end, and I'd rather have the morning sickness than not, as I know I'd only be worrying about why I didn't have it if it went away! But for the moment...bleeeeeeegh!


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats on the new pregnancies!! :flower:

Fab scan pics glad everything went well xxx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome to all the new ladies on here! 

Congratulations to you all!

I've had morning sickness for 9 hours straight now. Wish I'd jut actually be sick and get it over with!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hi!!!! Sorry I have been MIA since Friday... I had such a busy day. Weekends are always hard for me to get on here. 3 of my best friends came from 2 hours away to visit me yesterday :) we had a great time.

Any way congrats and welcome to the 4 new ladies!!! 
Jcliff and mommyberry I made changes to the first page for you :)
Mommyberry beautiful scan pic :)

I've been scanning so I promise I'll get caught up.

I'm starting to not feel preggo anymore :( no symptoms anymore. Ugh makes me worry. I just want to feel something.


----------



## Jcliff

Thank you!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Gorgeous scan pics!!! : )
I can't wait --our doc visit will be in about 2 weeks, since I am only 5 wks 2 days today.


----------



## rbourre

6 weeks today. I hope the next 6 fly by, I can't wait for my ultrasound.


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> Hi!!!! Sorry I have been MIA since Friday... I had such a busy day. Weekends are always hard for me to get on here. 3 of my best friends came from 2 hours away to visit me yesterday :) we had a great time.
> 
> Any way congrats and welcome to the 4 new ladies!!!
> Jcliff and mommyberry I made changes to the first page for you :)
> Mommyberry beautiful scan pic :)
> 
> I've been scanning so I promise I'll get caught up.
> 
> I'm starting to not feel preggo anymore :( no symptoms anymore. Ugh makes me worry. I just want to feel something.

I don't really feel pregnant anymore either :(. Virtually no symptoms. No nausea, boobs not as sore anymore, not as tired. Nervous for my ultrasound on Tuesday...


----------



## kel21

jmandrews said:


> I'm starting to not feel preggo anymore :( no symptoms anymore. Ugh makes me worry. I just want to feel something.

Me too! Nausea is less, bbs hurt less, less tiered during the day. I would be fine with all of that if I was sure baby was ok. Pretty sure I found it yesterday with the doppler, but I couldn't find it again so now I am doubting. Wondering if I should call ob office Monday. Ugh! I can't wait to get out of first tri!


----------



## cntrygrl

All of you ladies have had heart rates of 160 or higher. At 6w1d mine was only 122 that makes me a little worried for remaining bean.


----------



## jmandrews

rbourre said:


> 6 weeks today. I hope the next 6 fly by, I can't wait for my ultrasound.

Yay happy 6 weeks!!!
Time will fly! I had 6 weeks to my ultrasound and now I'm down to 2 weeks 2 days :) time is flying. I can't wait!


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!!! Sorry I have been MIA since Friday... I had such a busy day. Weekends are always hard for me to get on here. 3 of my best friends came from 2 hours away to visit me yesterday :) we had a great time.
> 
> Any way congrats and welcome to the 4 new ladies!!!
> Jcliff and mommyberry I made changes to the first page for you :)
> Mommyberry beautiful scan pic :)
> 
> I've been scanning so I promise I'll get caught up.
> 
> I'm starting to not feel preggo anymore :( no symptoms anymore. Ugh makes me worry. I just want to feel something.
> 
> I don't really feel pregnant anymore either :(. Virtually no symptoms. No nausea, boobs not as sore anymore, not as tired. Nervous for my ultrasound on Tuesday...Click to expand...




kel21 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to not feel preggo anymore :( no symptoms anymore. Ugh makes me worry. I just want to feel something.
> 
> Me too! Nausea is less, bbs hurt less, less tiered during the day. I would be fine with all of that if I was sure baby was ok. Pretty sure I found it yesterday with the doppler, but I couldn't find it again so now I am doubting. Wondering if I should call ob office Monday. Ugh! I can't wait to get out of first tri!Click to expand...

This is torture! I need to get a Doppler I would feel so much better. I feel like my normal self. I can't remember if I felt like this with DD. I think I did for a period of time. Hopefully I'll have signs of something otherwise I am going to wait in worry until my ultrasound in 2 weeks. :(


----------



## jmandrews

cntrygrl said:


> All of you ladies have had heart rates of 160 or higher. At 6w1d mine was only 122 that makes me a little worried for remaining bean.

I'm sure that's normal for 6 weeks. I'm not really sure though because I never had a ultrasound that early. When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## KylasBaby

jmandrews said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!!! Sorry I have been MIA since Friday... I had such a busy day. Weekends are always hard for me to get on here. 3 of my best friends came from 2 hours away to visit me yesterday :) we had a great time.
> 
> Any way congrats and welcome to the 4 new ladies!!!
> Jcliff and mommyberry I made changes to the first page for you :)
> Mommyberry beautiful scan pic :)
> 
> I've been scanning so I promise I'll get caught up.
> 
> I'm starting to not feel preggo anymore :( no symptoms anymore. Ugh makes me worry. I just want to feel something.
> 
> I don't really feel pregnant anymore either :(. Virtually no symptoms. No nausea, boobs not as sore anymore, not as tired. Nervous for my ultrasound on Tuesday...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to not feel preggo anymore :( no symptoms anymore. Ugh makes me worry. I just want to feel something.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Nausea is less, bbs hurt less, less tiered during the day. I would be fine with all of that if I was sure baby was ok. Pretty sure I found it yesterday with the doppler, but I couldn't find it again so now I am doubting. Wondering if I should call ob office Monday. Ugh! I can't wait to get out of first tri!Click to expand...
> 
> This is torture! I need to get a Doppler I would feel so much better. I feel like my normal self. I can't remember if I felt like this with DD. I think I did for a period of time. Hopefully I'll have signs of something otherwise I am going to wait in worry until my ultrasound in 2 weeks. :(Click to expand...

Mine is on Tuesday. I'm petrified :(


----------



## kel21

cntrygrl said:


> All of you ladies have had heart rates of 160 or higher. At 6w1d mine was only 122 that makes me a little worried for remaining bean.

At my ultrasound on 6w6d mine was about 135 which is just right. It gets faster once you get into the 7th week. No worries!


----------



## Jcliff

cntrygrl said:


> All of you ladies have had heart rates of 160 or higher. At 6w1d mine was only 122 that makes me a little worried for remaining bean.

This baby was 118bpm at 6 weeks and 160 7 weeks.


----------



## cntrygrl

jmandrews said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> All of you ladies have had heart rates of 160 or higher. At 6w1d mine was only 122 that makes me a little worried for remaining bean.
> 
> I'm sure that's normal for 6 weeks. I'm not really sure though because I never had a ultrasound that early. When is your next ultrasound?Click to expand...

My next appointment is Thursday.


----------



## jmandrews

Everyone must be enjoying their Sunday because it has been super quiet here today. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hey jmandrews : )

Allergies are kicking my tail, so I suffered through church and then haven't done much but sit on the couch and sneeze lol. Anyone have any safe suggestions on meds I can take? I know benadryl is safe, but it knocks me totally out.


----------



## ToughhGal

Hey jm, yes very much enjoying my sunday. Me and my mum went to a frozen yogurt place and have pretty much been lazy in bed since.


----------



## sprite30

cntrygrl said:


> All of you ladies have had heart rates of 160 or higher. At 6w1d mine was only 122 that makes me a little worried for remaining bean.

 My 6+3 hr was 130 she said that was completely normal. This last Friday @8 weeks it was 172 I believe she said that was also normal.


----------



## sprite30

SoBlessedMama said:


> Hey jmandrews : )
> 
> Allergies are kicking my tail, so I suffered through church and then haven't done much but sit on the couch and sneeze lol. Anyone have any safe suggestions on meds I can take? I know benadryl is safe, but it knocks me totally out.

I took Zyrtec it is catagory b but I found a couple sites that said it was safe. Basically I wouldn't have taken it if I didn't absolutely need to


----------



## Loopy Laura

sprite30 said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Hey jmandrews : )
> 
> Allergies are kicking my tail, so I suffered through church and then haven't done much but sit on the couch and sneeze lol. Anyone have any safe suggestions on meds I can take? I know benadryl is safe, but it knocks me totally out.
> 
> I took Zyrtec it is catagory b but I found a couple sites that said it was safe. Basically I wouldn't have taken it if I didn't absolutely need toClick to expand...

I normally have really bad allergies (am allergic to my cat!) and my doctor said it was fine to take zirtek if needed (and it doesn't make you drowsy). Weirdly I haven't had to take it yet - it's almost like pregnancy has cured my allergy as I took it daily beforehand! Hope the allergies get under control, I know it can be really miserable when you can't stop sneezing.


----------



## Krippy

I was at work this morning and then had a big nap with my LO...I am feeling so rotten. I never had this either of my other pregnancies so maybe it is a girl! ;)

I also usually have really bad allergies when I am pregnant and nothing so far...It is crazy how pregnancy is so different each time! It is amazing!


----------



## Jcliff

I've been nauseous all day. Went to a family party and ate two pieces of pizza, some chicken, salad and Ice cream cake... Lol so weird I'm sick then starving


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh I took 2 naps today!I feel so lazy!


----------



## AshleyLK

Don't feel lazy you need your rest! I can't remember a finer thing I did prior to having babies then napping! Lol


----------



## Jcliff

Oooooo I miss first time pregnancies.. You can nap anytime you want!!! Ugh now I'm lucky if I get 30 mins to close my eyes if my daughter is napping


----------



## babyfeva

Just like some of you, I don't have any symptoms. Of course, I should feel relaxed since I also didn't have any symptoms with my son-but no. I just took a HPT just to see if I still am! What is wrong with me haha. I can't wait for my first ultrasound on March 3!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies... im a bit late in joining so I hope you dont mind me coming in! Im due October 1st with baby number 3 :)

So far, zero symptoms! Im a bit worried, but i had none at all with my other pregnancies and everything turned out just fine, so trying not to panic and just get on with it!

I have my first midwife appointment on wednesday though im sure its not my booking in appointment, and also have a private scan booked for saturday! Cant wait :D

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## zephyr

Im still not feeling very ill. Every week that passes I feel relieved as ive been so sick in past pregnancies. 
Im really glad!

no sore boobs but I am exhausted however I have to push through it as my twins do not let me rest!!

im having really crazy vivid dreams also.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jcliff said:


> Oooooo I miss first time pregnancies.. You can nap anytime you want!!! Ugh now I'm lucky if I get 30 mins to close my eyes if my daughter is napping

Know that feeling! My two boys don't nap anymore .... Disaster :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just noticed my ticker moved up!! :D


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Just noticed my ticker moved up!! :D

Yay for your ticker moving up! 

My 2 yr old is trying to give up her day nap-bad timing as I'm tired!


----------



## Yo_Yo

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies... im a bit late in joining so I hope you dont mind me coming in! Im due October 1st with baby number 3 :)
> 
> So far, zero symptoms! Im a bit worried, but i had none at all with my other pregnancies and everything turned out just fine, so trying not to panic and just get on with it!
> 
> I have my first midwife appointment on wednesday though im sure its not my booking in appointment, and also have a private scan booked for saturday! Cant wait :D
> 
> How are all of you ladies doing?


We are due the same day! Also due October 1st! 
Welcome! 

Sure you'll enjoy your scan-had a private one Saturday and was lovely.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> Can I join? I'm 7 weeks today and due on 13th October :D
> 
> I'm so excited it's my first baby and hoping that everything is going to go ok :D

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## staceymxxx

Apart from occasional twinges in uterus and breasts i feel nothing at all... the nausea has near enough gone away.... 

I had a dream about a coach built pram last night lol! I can't wait to get one!x


----------



## ljo1984

I wish my nausea would do one! It just seems to have been worse last few days :-( and now I have more night shifts to do which was awful couple weeks ago :-(


----------



## staceymxxx

Ooooh so excited!!!!! Just got my 12 week scan date through!:)


----------



## zebadi

Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 
Welcome to the new mommies. 

So since this weekend ive been having yellowish sticky discharge... its not itchy, doesnt smell, no pain or cramping... should i be worried???? :shrug:


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome :wave: and congrats MrsMurphy2Be! According to my calculations I'm due oct 2. So close to you :)

Yay CharlieKeys for 9 weeks and moving up!

zebadi I have had that before. I don't think it's bad but if it continues maybe ask your Dr. Mine only lasted a day.

Still no symptoms here besides feeling a little more tired. I think it's due to DD running around all day haha


----------



## jmandrews

Had a dream I went to the bathroom and had a little bit of blood :( freaked me out. These dreams are out of control.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hate dreams like that! :( they seem to be so vivid in pregnancy. Damn hormones.


----------



## newlywed2013

I have dreams like that too. They are terrible! 


6 weeks today!


----------



## cntrygrl

Those dreams are the worst. They scare the crap out of you when you wake up.


----------



## jmandrews

newlywed2013 said:


> I have dreams like that too. They are terrible!
> 
> 
> 6 weeks today!

Yay!!! Happy 6 weeks!


----------



## jmandrews

I know these dreams feel so real. 3 1/2 weeks until the 2nd Tri!


----------



## Kittycat155

Talked to husband about car seats:) For some reason that is the one thing I want first. Hormones. Bed,diapers nope...a car seat.

Next time we go to BJ's we are hitting the baby store that is close by to see displays.

Got first real appointment this Wed when I meet Dr. Very excited as thought last appointment was that and was pretty let down. Not like he can do much of anything at this point but still

Weather got real nice over weekend so dogs were so active and into everything. Husband ran them a bit to get energy out(I do not run, at all).


----------



## HGsurvivor05

[IMG]https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b347/kermit20/null_zps4d1cbab2.jpg[/IMG]Here is my bean after early scan due to my recent visit in hospital baby is 6+2.
I am 7+2 today still very run down and have dr at 4pm today my best day so far not great but maybe light at the end of the tunnel hopefully  just feel so useless at the moment :-(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww hiii baby :) 

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Aw such a cute tiny baby :)
Hope you feel better! 


Kittycat glad you get to meet with your Dr! :) 
Th weather was so nice here too over the weekend. We took our dogs on a long walk. Ever lee enjoyed the sunshine too. :)


----------



## La Mere

Hi, girls! It's been a while since I posted anything! I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday.. Been feeling super tired and super nauseous but haven't thrown up at all yet, though I've have been having some dry heaving. Can't wait until I can break out my doppler and hear bean's HB.. I've tried just for the heck of it a few times already but could only find my HB. Hope everything is going well with you ladies and if it is going rough for you, I hope things even out for you soon! <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## sprite30

The weather was beautiful here over the weekend. I didn't get anything done bc of this cold but it was beautiful. It's nice to see the sun shining for a change. It's cold today but still sunny which is nice. And I've got about a million things I'd rather be doing than working and some of them aren't even fun it just needs to get done like the bathroom, I've been avoiding it bc I misplaced my steamer mop heads and I didn't want to get down on my hands and knees but i can't put it off anymore. That's first on my list today.


----------



## sprite30

La Mere said:


> Hi, girls! It's been a while since I posted anything! I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday.. Been feeling super tired and super nauseous but haven't thrown up at all yet, though I've have been having some dry heaving. Can't wait until I can break out my doppler and hear bean's HB.. I've tried just for the heck of it a few times already but could only find my HB. Hope everything is going well with you ladies and if it is going rough for you, I hope things even out for you soon! <3<3<3<3<3

Oh that reminds me I wanted to order the Doppler today. Ok bathroom is now second on the list lol


----------



## jmandrews

Haha sprite yes that's way more important. Floors can def wait :)


----------



## ljo1984

I tried with my Doppler a bit ago but nothing, it needs charging though and I can't find the stupid charger for it :-/ x


----------



## jmandrews

What's the Doppler called u ladies use again? I forget. 

I am do bored today. I can't wait for DD to take a nap because all I want to do is sleep.


----------



## cntrygrl

Have any of you ladies tried the baking soda or the red cabbage test for predicting baby's gender?


----------



## zebadi

I orderd my doppler on friday, should be getting it this week.. Yay!!! so excited!


----------



## KylasBaby

cntrygrl said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the baking soda or the red cabbage test for predicting baby's gender?

I did baking soda. But I think I may have put too much baking soda in it. Not sure but there was no reaction. I plan to do it again with less baking soda. No reaction means girl I believe. Which would line up with what everything else is telling me.


----------



## sprite30

I haven't tried the cabbage or baking soda test but I did find out that a local private 3d ultrsound place does gender scans at 14-16 weeks for $70 so I am def doing that I just hope they can find it at 14 weeks bc there is a huge consignment event that next weekend and I would like to know before hand so I can buy more gender specific items. If not the next event like that one isn't until May and it's over an hour away but dh said he doesn't mind making the trip. Worst comes to worse I've always got yard sales but that takes more time.


----------



## KylasBaby

sprite30 said:


> I haven't tried the cabbage or baking soda test but I did find out that a local private 3d ultrsound place does gender scans at 14-16 weeks for $70 so I am def doing that I just hope they can find it at 14 weeks bc there is a huge consignment event that next weekend and I would like to know before hand so I can buy more gender specific items. If not the next event like that one isn't until May and it's over an hour away but dh said he doesn't mind making the trip. Worst comes to worse I've always got yard sales but that takes more time.

I found a place that does it starting at 15weeks. So doing it!


----------



## jmandrews

We have a place here too that will do them at 15 weeks and they also do the 4D scans. DH won't let me pay to find out early :( so I told him fine I'm having a 4D ultrasound done then.


----------



## lovie

Hello :)

Can I join you? My due date is the 26th of october, but my little boy was nearly 2 weeks late, so I imagine I will actually give birth at the beginning of November.

Congratulations to all you mummys to be :flower:


----------



## ToughhGal

Hope everyone is feeling well.

I woke up with absolutely no symptoms.. and it is getting me down in the dumps :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I stayed home from work today because I am sick, and now I am crampy, and had a tiny bit of pink/brown spotting. I'm afraid I'm miscarrying again. I can't believe this might be happening again. At this point, I'm expecting the worst, and just waiting for it to happen.


----------



## ToughhGal

SoBlessedMama said:


> I stayed home from work today because I am sick, and now I am crampy, and had a tiny bit of pink/brown spotting. I'm afraid I'm miscarrying again. I can't believe this might be happening again. At this point, I'm expecting the worst, and just waiting for it to happen.

Praying for you dear :hugs:


----------



## Loopy Laura

SoBlessedMama said:


> I stayed home from work today because I am sick, and now I am crampy, and had a tiny bit of pink/brown spotting. I'm afraid I'm miscarrying again. I can't believe this might be happening again. At this point, I'm expecting the worst, and just waiting for it to happen.

Sometimes spotting happens, it doesn't necessarily mean the worst. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kittycat155

I have ha spotting and some light bleeding on and off since a few weeks into. I am still going. I read some women say past MC have higher chance of bleeding/spotting next pregnancy. I am trying to just ignore it cause I know I can not change anything.


----------



## La Mere

cntrygrl said:


> Have any of you ladies tried the baking soda or the red cabbage test for predicting baby's gender?

I tried the baking soda test when I was pregnant with my son. I never found out what either of my kids were before they were born, but the baking soda test was right on for my son. Most of the old wives tales were spot on for him. 



lovie said:


> Hello :)
> 
> Can I join you? My due date is the 26th of october, but my little boy was nearly 2 weeks late, so I imagine I will actually give birth at the beginning of November.
> 
> Congratulations to all you mummys to be :flower:

Welcome and congratulations!! My first was 8 days late and my second was 8 days early... so who knows? lol



SoBlessedMama said:


> I stayed home from work today because I am sick, and now I am crampy, and had a tiny bit of pink/brown spotting. I'm afraid I'm miscarrying again. I can't believe this might be happening again. At this point, I'm expecting the worst, and just waiting for it to happen.

Praying for you and keeping fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

Ugh nauseous. On one hand yay! A pregnancy symptom is reassuring. On the other blah. I feel gross. At least work is over within the hour and I get to go home and eat and go to bed early so I can wake up and go to my ultrasound! So nervous. Im praying the bub is okay.


----------



## sprite30

Soblessedmama, I am sick today as well and was a bit cramps earlier but I was thinking i was getting dehydrated or something so I started drinking water and I feel better now. Fx the spotting stops and all is well.

Kylasbaby, yay!! GL with your scan tomorrow that is my intention tonight as well as soon as I get off work I'm going to eat and hopefully go to bed early


----------



## Elsa50501

Ugh, first day back from February Vacation today. SO TIRED! My second graders were all awesome today. We only had one time out all day. Even my student teacher commented on what a great day they had:). 

This was a good ending considering I started the day puking again. (That's now part of my morning routine: wake up, pee, puke). I am seeing my Dr. for my first visit next Tuesday at 8 weeks 3 days, not sure if I should call them earlier though, I've been vomiting so hard that theres little bits of blood for the last two days (not much, just a tiny drop or two mixed in). 

Thinking of the nervous ladies and their little beans. Hoping everything will be A Okay for everyone:). 

Also, glad for more sunlight these last few days:). Bring on the longer days of spring!


----------



## KylasBaby

sprite30 said:


> Kylasbaby, yay!! GL with your scan tomorrow that is my intention tonight as well as soon as I get off work I'm going to eat and hopefully go to bed early

Thanks!

I'm a proud member of the 'in bed by 8:30' club. Wanna join? Hehe


----------



## StarBrites

I ordered From Pea to Pumpkin. Got it today. 

Question for those of you doing pregnancy books, do you wait for that week to be over before you write in it or do you start right away? Say for instance you are on week 8, do you wait until week 8 is over to do the week 8 questions, or do you write in it during week 8? Just something I was curious about :)

Woke up this morning and couldn't stop throwing up for a few hours. Seem to be okay now. Was able to keep down a chicken wrap. It was delicious, too!


----------



## GeralynB

Hi ladies! I got my BFP last Sunday! I'm due oct. 28. Im 34 and This is our first baby. I just made my appt for a midwife on march 18 and an OB for the 21. Not sure which one we will use yet. DH doesn't feel completely comfortable not using a doctor so we'll see after the appointments which we like better. So far I haven't been sick at all just very tired, my boobs are huge, and I have to pee all the time.


----------



## taquito0523

GeralynB said:


> Hi ladies! I got my BFP last Sunday! I'm due oct. 28. Im 34 and This is our first baby. I just made my appt for a midwife on march 18 and an OB for the 21. Not sure which one we will use yet. DH doesn't feel completely comfortable not using a doctor so we'll see after the appointments which we like better. So far I haven't been sick at all just very tired, my boobs are huge, and I have to pee all the time.

Hi Geralyn!! Boy are we on the same schedule -- I too got my BFP on Valentine's day and also have the estimated due date of 10/28!! Also our first... and I too am 34!!! wow!!! Crazy time huh?

I too have to pee all the time and am always thirsty! Just praying right now that all goes well because I don't know really what to expect yet, as I am sure you don't either!

I think it also may be all in my brain, but I swear I have pants that already don't fit. LOL. How are you feeling?


----------



## GeralynB

Taquito that's so cool we really are on the same schedule! I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I was feeling a slight cramp but not really a cramp on my left side but not as much anymore. I just really want to get a sono to make sure everything is okay and baby has a heartbeat and everything. I know it's a little too early for that but my sister is a sono tech so I may have her do one next weekend when I'm at the end of my sixth week.


----------



## taquito0523

So jealous that you have a relation to a sono tech!!! LOL! I too can't wait, my first appointment isn't until 4/1! I can't believe they are having me wait that long! It is scary -- I just want to know what is going on in there, you know? I did call my doc when I got my BFP and asked them to do blood work.... just to be sure the 12 HPT weren't all faulty. LOL ;) They did it and said that my levels were good, even brought me back to make sure 48 hours later that they were still doubling.... and now nothing. It's so scary. Wondering what is ok to do, what isn't ok to do, what is ok to eat and not to eat, can I get my hair colored, can I get my nails done? AGH!!!! LOL! I am sure you're dealing with some of the same things too. At least we can be there for each other now! ;)

where are you from? when is your first official appt?


----------



## GeralynB

I'm from Long Island, NY. Yea, the waiting is the worst! My first appt is March 18 with a midwife. I'll be having a sono that day too. I also made an appt on the 21 with an OB because DH isn't completely sold on using a midwife.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi welcome and congratulations GeralynB! I'm also pregnant with number 1 so I totally agree that it's impossible to know what to expect! I haven't had a single appointment scheduled yet, not even blood work. Can't wait to have my first scan!


----------



## GeralynB

Yea it's like every little cramp or anything I feel I'm like, "Is this normal? Am I supposed to be feeling this?" Ah the joys of first time mommyhood


----------



## newlywed2013

I am going to write at the first day of that week. I have been doing a blog too, so today I wrote my "week 6" blog, even though it's day one of week 6.


----------



## newlywed2013

By the way, I cannot get enough food today!!! It's ridiculous! I had breakfast around 8, then lunch around noon, a snack around 2, dinner at like 4 (I couldnt wait!) and now its 6 and I'm starving again!! Come on baby, mommy's already gained 2 lbs and I'm overweight and I'm not supposed to gain a whole lot at all! Yikes!


----------



## KylasBaby

newlywed2013 said:


> By the way, I cannot get enough food today!!! It's ridiculous! I had breakfast around 8, then lunch around noon, a snack around 2, dinner at like 4 (I couldnt wait!) and now its 6 and I'm starving again!! Come on baby, mommy's already gained 2 lbs and I'm overweight and I'm not supposed to gain a whole lot at all! Yikes!

Since like the day after I conceived I was starving and it has just gone down thank god. I'm not supposed to gain a lot either, but baby wants a nice cushioned home ;)


----------



## ToughhGal

I feel you ladies. I have such a huge bloat going on and ate so much lately. And seems as if OH just keeps getting skinnier :O


----------



## newlywed2013

LOL I think my oh is having sympathy bloat. He keeps mentioning that his pants are a little too tight. :haha:


----------



## ToughhGal

Awh, I wish mine was, he literally looks like the skinniest he has ever been since we have been together. I dont wanna knock him over xD


----------



## sprite30

KylasBaby said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Kylasbaby, yay!! GL with your scan tomorrow that is my intention tonight as well as soon as I get off work I'm going to eat and hopefully go to bed early
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm a proud member of the 'in bed by 8:30' club. Wanna join? HeheClick to expand...

Yes, it's getting close to that time now still have to shower yet and blow dry my hair( I cannot sleep with a wet head) and I'll be ready for bed most likely by 9 tonight. I used to stay up until 11 but lately I'm fighting it by 9


----------



## jmandrews

StarBrites said:


> I ordered From Pea to Pumpkin. Got it today.
> 
> Question for those of you doing pregnancy books, do you wait for that week to be over before you write in it or do you start right away? Say for instance you are on week 8, do you wait until week 8 is over to do the week 8 questions, or do you write in it during week 8? Just something I was curious about :)
> 
> Woke up this morning and couldn't stop throwing up for a few hours. Seem to be okay now. Was able to keep down a chicken wrap. It was delicious, too!

Yay so excited you bought it too! That is a great question because I was wondering the same thing. This week I wrote in it at the beginning so I think that's what I'll continue doing.
Sorry you are puking ( I oddly envy you haha) but glad you manged to eat something and enjoy it only going down ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Yay 3 new ladies!!! Welcome and congrats! Glad to you are joining us! I'll add you to the first page.


I am exhausted and feel like going to bed but 8:30pm is far to early. Lol I'd wake up at 4 or 5am and not go back to sleep. So I'll be watching the Bachelor tonight them going to bed. :) anyone else watch that show??


----------



## jmandrews

newlywed2013 said:


> LOL I think my oh is having sympathy bloat. He keeps mentioning that his pants are a little too tight. :haha:

It's a Blump!! :rofl:


----------



## KylasBaby

I was so ready to get to bed early but there's a new season of the voice on so looks like I'm gonna be up for a while. I'm so excited and nervous for tomorrow I hope I can sleep when the time comes!


----------



## jmandrews

Not sure if you are all have paid attention to the first page but we are up to 77 bumps! :happydance:

Anyone hear from these ladies below? I still don't have their EDD. 

live_in_hope- ?? :yellow:
noshowjo- ?? :yellow:


----------



## jmandrews

KylasBaby said:


> I was so ready to get to bed early but there's a new season of the voice on so looks like I'm gonna be up for a while. I'm so excited and nervous for tomorrow I hope I can sleep when the time comes!

Good luck tomorrow! I'm so excited for you! Everything will be great! :)


----------



## newlywed2013

jmandrews said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I think my oh is having sympathy bloat. He keeps mentioning that his pants are a little too tight. :haha:
> 
> It's a Blump!! :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: Hahaha, I just laughed so hard. Good thing he's not home or I'd have to explain what's so funny!


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> I was so ready to get to bed early but there's a new season of the voice on so looks like I'm gonna be up for a while. I'm so excited and nervous for tomorrow I hope I can sleep when the time comes!

Ugh I'm watching it too! These shows always make me emotional in general (I love watching people follow their dreams!), this one's got me laughing/crying all at the same time. :dohh:


----------



## sprite30

Oh jm, I forgot to mention my edd is oct 4th now. I was measuring behind at first but baby caught up so they are going by my iui date for due date now.


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I'm chatty tonight lol
My cousin (who I grew up really close with) told me the same day I found out that was expecting that she is also expecting. This was a huge surprise to her and her DH because their DD is only 7 months old. Haha anyway she didn't know the last time she had AF so she didn't know how far along she was. She thought she was about 12 weeks right now. Well she had her appt today and found out she is 9 weeks! Due Sept 28th! 4 days before me! So excited! She lives like super away though so we won't be able to experience this together in person. Our family is going to be shocked when they find out they are expecting again. :)


----------



## jmandrews

newlywed2013 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I think my oh is having sympathy bloat. He keeps mentioning that his pants are a little too tight. :haha:
> 
> It's a Blump!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: Hahaha, I just laughed so hard. Good thing he's not home or I'd have to explain what's so funny!Click to expand...

Haha I know I'm constantly telling DH funny things on here. I don't think he quite gets it. He thinks I'm a little crazy getting on here so much to chat with you ladies.


----------



## jmandrews

sprite30 said:


> Oh jm, I forgot to mention my edd is oct 4th now. I was measuring behind at first but baby caught up so they are going by my iui date for due date now.

Thanks for letting me know :) I'll make that change for you!

If anyone else needs EDD changed let me know :)


----------



## newlywed2013

jmandrews said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> LOL I think my oh is having sympathy bloat. He keeps mentioning that his pants are a little too tight. :haha:
> 
> It's a Blump!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: Hahaha, I just laughed so hard. Good thing he's not home or I'd have to explain what's so funny!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I know I'm constantly telling DH funny things on here. I don't think he quite gets it. He thinks I'm a little crazy getting on here so much to chat with you ladies.Click to expand...

Yeah I think mine thinks I'm crazy too, like- why would you get so close to complete strangers instead of talking to people you know? 
Especially when I get so upset when someone loses a baby on here. He tells me to stay away. But it's almost therapy to me! :shrug:


----------



## ToughhGal

My OH says maybe thats what he should do. Talk to a bunch of men about pregnancy. Men just dont get it :dohh:


----------



## newlywed2013

Husband win: he just came home with frozen custard from Culvers, in 2 of my favorite flavors!!! EEK! :happydance:


----------



## Tasheetravels

Hi there! We have a little surprise due 16th Oct (my date with Ov) or 20th Oct (midwife's date)!!! Also have a DS who is 2! Can I please join you lovely ladies?


----------



## GeralynB

I had a destination wedding and spoke to ladies on that forum and we actually now have our own forum and it's 5 years later and we have all become very close...even met a few of them. We planned our weddings together and now a lot of them have babies. Men just don't get it.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats TasheeTravels!


----------



## ToughhGal

Tasheetravels said:


> Hi there! We have a little surprise due 16th Oct (my date with Ov) or 20th Oct (midwife's date)!!! Also have a DS who is 2! Can I please join you lovely ladies?

Congrats and welcome! <3


----------



## sprite30

Never did get that shower and I think I just caught my second wind although I really should be in bed. Dh got caught up in watching the voice he's so happy that Usher and shakira are back he was not liking celo green and Cristina aguilera


----------



## AshleyLK

While on the topic of sleep, here's a link to a sleep study that was performed. It basically says women are biologically designed to NEED more sleep then men. 

So ladies, with all of us being preggers and all, I must say, time to hit the hay!

https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/h...e-sleep-than-men/story-fneuz9ev-1226596253113


----------



## KylasBaby

Voice is over so time for sleepies. Night ladies. Nice chatting! 7:45 ultrasound tomorrow morning. Nervous to say the least


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome and Congrats Tasheetravels!

I'm off to bed as well. I have a horrible headache! I feel sick to my stomach because of it too. :(


----------



## Jcliff

Taking my daughter to our first mommy and me swim class tomorrow morning. So excited! Hoping the water helps my back too!


----------



## jmandrews

What Tylenol can I take? I can't find my regular strength. My head I killing me. Making me sick to my stomach. :(


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh my husband just sleep farted. Gaaaag!


----------



## StarBrites

You can take up to 650mg every 4 hours or 1000mg every 6 hours in a 24 hour period but do not exceed more than 4000mg in a 24hr period. Igot that from web md on pregnancy. I take 500mg of Tylenol PM sometimes and my doctor said it was safe.


----------



## zebadi

9 Weeks today!! 

12 week scan booked for 19th March - only 3 weeks away! time is fying.


----------



## KylasBaby

Leaving for my ultrasound in about 45 minutes. Holy crap am I nervous!


----------



## GeralynB

Good luck kylasbaby!


----------



## zebadi

Good luck Kaylasbaby!!!! let us know how it goes. x


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks ladies! I have to leave in ten minutes and haven't even gotten out of bed yet....whoops. So tired this morning.


----------



## jmandrews

Zebadi- happy 9 weeks!!!! :happydance: yay only 3 weeks left until your scan!

Kylasbaby- so excited for you! Lol you are so funny! You better get going. Just throw on some sweats :) 

2 weeks until my ultrasound!!!! I am soo sooo soooooo excited and I can not wait! I am up early this morning. I have my Mom's group. :)


----------



## Jcliff

Good luck'


----------



## KylasBaby

Just finished. Not gonna say the ultrasound tech was a bitch but yanno she was. Didn't say a word to me the entire time, wouldn't let me see the screen even after I asked. It's not my body or anything ... The tech last time was amazing. Told me what she was doing the entire time and let me see and told me what was what. Now I have to wait an hour or so for the radiologist to see the pictures and then for my doctor to call me after and the nurse said she might be in the OR today so who knows when I'll be getting a call. Awesome :(


----------



## cntrygrl

I had an ultrasound tech like that when I went to the hospital for my MC last year. Wouldn't even let DH in the room. I was like are you kidding me!


----------



## KylasBaby

The doctor called me. She said at this point they do not think it's a normal pregnancy. She said they could schedule a DnC or have another ultrasound in a week and go from there. I chose the ultrasound but she's not optimistic. :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just seen your update-fingers crossed for you kylasbaby x


----------



## newlywed2013

So sorry kylasbaby. Fingers crssed for you.


----------



## Yo_Yo

AshleyLK said:


> While on the topic of sleep, here's a link to a sleep study that was performed. It basically says women are biologically designed to NEED more sleep then men.
> 
> So ladies, with all of us being preggers and all, I must say, time to hit the hay!
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/h...e-sleep-than-men/story-fneuz9ev-1226596253113

I like this news very much! Must tell my husband next time he says I'm always tired!:haha:


----------



## KylasBaby

I have my next ultrasound march 7th. I'll be a day before 8 weeks. I'm not thinking anything will change but I'm hoping. Completely deveststed right now


----------



## newlywed2013

Kyla my friend said her dr tried to schedule a d&c and she opted out and carried a helthy baby.


----------



## newlywed2013

So I was really hoping to get away without having any morning sickness. Well as I was finishing my bagel yesterday I got nauseous, and as I was finishing todays bagel, I had to run to the bathroom. Didnt actually get sick but I really thought I was going to =( Now I just feel like crap and I have to work today.


----------



## KylasBaby

newlywed2013 said:


> Kyla my friend said her dr tried to schedule a d&c and she opted out and carried a helthy baby.

Why did her doctor want to so that? Did she have an ultrasound that didn't show anything?

She only let me see it quick. But the sac was bigger and I saw something in it. Though I'm not sure what she didn't let me see it long.


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry to hear. Was worried when you said would not let you look. 

When I went in for MMC they did not let husband in but I knew it was over so did not matter much to us at that point. I will be honest I just wanted to get drunk if it was over as I knew I would not do D&C unless really medically needed.


----------



## newlywed2013

I'm not sure if it was due to bleeding or lack of heartbeat? Not sure. 

Did they say why yours isn't a 'viable pregnancy'?


----------



## Kittycat155

The guidelines set for what is normal/what is considered not viable sometimes do not go with how baby is growing. I would think often they are right but sometimes baby is just growing to a different standard.


----------



## Loopy Laura

So sorry Kylasbaby. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ttclou25

KylasBaby said:


> The doctor called me. She said at this point they do not think it's a normal pregnancy. She said they could schedule a DnC or have another ultrasound in a week and go from there. I chose the ultrasound but she's not optimistic. :(

OMG what a horrid experience youve had today - why did they say its not looking good, maybe your a bit behind - DEFO have a another scan! and get bloods drawn xx


----------



## sprite30

Oh Kylas I am so sorry to hear but I am so so so glad you opted for another ultrasound. You can't be too sure but march 7th is way far away. It would have been nice for them to get you in sooner. Did you get to see pictures at least?


----------



## KylasBaby

newlywed2013 said:


> I'm not sure if it was due to bleeding or lack of heartbeat? Not sure.
> 
> Did they say why yours isn't a 'viable pregnancy'?

She never said it wasn't viable just that it's an "abnormal" pregnancy. And that they didn't see what they should have seen at that stage. That's all she said and I was too in shock and crying so couldn't really ask her to elaborate.


----------



## ttclou25

KylasBaby said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it was due to bleeding or lack of heartbeat? Not sure.
> 
> Did they say why yours isn't a 'viable pregnancy'?
> 
> She never said it wasn't viable just that it's an "abnormal" pregnancy. And that they didn't see what they should have seen at that stage. That's all she said and I was too in shock and crying so couldn't really ask her to elaborate.Click to expand...


That is a awful way to leave you. Now your expected to wait for another 2 weeks... I would call them and demand your bloods taken to see if they are going up


----------



## newlywed2013

Weird. It seems a little fishy to me...


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kyla--I am so, so sorry. What a horrible experience for you. I'm praying for you to get some peace, rest, and answers.

I'm heading to the doctor at 11:00 to get checked out for some brown discharge and light cramps. I'm really expecting bad news, and at this point I just want an answer.


----------



## KylasBaby

sprite30 said:


> Oh Kylas I am so sorry to hear but I am so so so glad you opted for another ultrasound. You can't be too sure but march 7th is way far away. It would have been nice for them to get you in sooner. Did you get to see pictures at least?

They could have seen me march 3rd but I only have Tuesdays and every other Friday off work and that was a Monday. No pictures. It's not an OB ultrasound just a regular ultrasound machine so they don't print pictures. The tech barely let me look.

I'm supposed to be working in my mothers daycare today but I'm just upstairs on the couch crying.


----------



## Kittycat155

To me reason to wait so long is so that if there is a baby growing they will see it and know for sure by next ultrasound. 

Why don't you call them back and discuss exactly what made them think it is abnormal-if it is just measurements or if they saw something else that indicates issue. Have paper and pen to write it down as emotions make remembering hard.


----------



## newlywed2013

SoBlessedMama said:


> Kyla--I am so, so sorry. What a horrible experience for you. I'm praying for you to get some peace, rest, and answers.
> 
> I'm heading to the doctor at 11:00 to get checked out for some brown discharge and light cramps. I'm really expecting bad news, and at this point I just want an answer.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Kyla, so sorry to hear! :( Definitely a good plan to do the ultrasound because you never know.

I went in at 9:30am today for my first appointment. Things are looking good here which is a sigh of relief. Will be going for an ultrasound as soon as they call to schedule it with me. I will also be doing some more blood work to make sure my levels are rising. My levels as of the blood work I got on Friday was over 40,000 so that's pretty good and on track for 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> So I was really hoping to get away without having any morning sickness. Well as I was finishing my bagel yesterday I got nauseous, and as I was finishing todays bagel, I had to run to the bathroom. Didnt actually get sick but I really thought I was going to =( Now I just feel like crap and I have to work today.

:flower:

Hope you feel better soon. Sickness isn't fun.


----------



## Kittycat155

When you go for US make it clear you KNOW there was an issue on this scan today and this is a follow up can I see the screen. If they know you know there is issue maybe they will be more willing to let you view it. If it is a partial molar or baby has broken down they may tell you or still say no.


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Kyla my friend said her dr tried to schedule a d&c and she opted out and carried a helthy baby.
> 
> Why did her doctor want to so that? Did she have an ultrasound that didn't show anything?
> 
> She only let me see it quick. But the sac was bigger and I saw something in it. Though I'm not sure what she didn't let me see it long.Click to expand...

She sounds awful!! :growlmad:

I saw a post on the tri 1 forum about a week back where the woman was told it wasn't looking good, and then on the rescan she saw a baby/heartbeat

It can and does happen. They cannot definitively say at 6 weeks it's all going wrong-a fetal pole for example sometimes isn't seen until up to I think it's the 9th week.

I have had a scan in the past that was at 4/5 weeks where they didn't see even the sac.l.although I'm sure I saw it. Low and behold it was there a few weeks later.

There's still hope lovely :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

I don't know I don't have any hope. These next ten days are going to be the worst days of my life.


----------



## ToughhGal

Praying for you KylasBaby <3


----------



## sprite30

That is very true yo_yo, at this stage it is just to early and you could have ovulated later then you thought. So maybe March 7th isn't too bad at least then you will know for sure. When I went in for my first scan all they saw was a gestational sac and they scared the crap out of me bc they wanted me back in 3 days and when I went back they said I was measuring 3 days behind and that it all rested on what my betas looked like and low and behold my betas were fine and now baby is measuring right on track. 

I would probably for my own curiousity call back and see if they can tell you more details but of course it's understandable that you are upset right now


----------



## KylasBaby

My mother is going to call back at some point and get the info for me. I'm to upset to talk to anyone


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> My mother is going to call back at some point and get the info for me. I'm to upset to talk to anyone

I am sure you are. :hugs: Hope you get some answers.


----------



## Kittycat155

They may not let her have that sort of info unless you put her on paperwork. Make sure your in room as she calls so you can get on phone and talk if you must. Maybe go in person with her so you can really go into detail what it is they saw/did not see that has them offering D&C this early in the game


----------



## ljo1984

You need more info than that, you need to know why they think it's abnormal. If there's no hb it's still quite early, I had a scan at same time with my eldest and was told not to panic if they didn't see a hb yet as still very early. Massive hugs. Xx


----------



## Jcliff

KylasBaby said:


> The doctor called me. She said at this point they do not think it's a normal pregnancy. She said they could schedule a DnC or have another ultrasound in a week and go from there. I chose the ultrasound but she's not optimistic. :(

Uhh I would callback and DEMAND be told what they meant by not normal pregnancy??? They can't just say that! It could mean many things!!!?


----------



## KylasBaby

Jcliff said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> The doctor called me. She said at this point they do not think it's a normal pregnancy. She said they could schedule a DnC or have another ultrasound in a week and go from there. I chose the ultrasound but she's not optimistic. :(
> 
> Uhh I would callback and DEMAND be told what they meant by not normal pregnancy??? They can't just say that! It could mean many things!!!?Click to expand...

She said they didn't see what they should at this point.


----------



## Kittycat155

How sure are you of dates-is 6W3 off when you ovulated or is that estimate from LMP? If you know days you had sex try playing with those to see if you get a different due date. And are you sure of LMP?


----------



## Jcliff

I went at what I thought was 6w3d, measured 5w6d with HB. Went back 9 days later baby measured 7w1d, so I've been meauring behind as well but dr said everything looked great!!? I don't think drs should shut out if things are behind?? Ugh I would call Back and say I need an exact explanation


----------



## zebadi

Kaylas im so sorry they have left you feeling like this! 
When i went for my US last week there was also another lady there for a follow up as she was told a week before that she's most likely to end up MC (baby wasnt measuring as it should be, also no HB), any way, she come out after her US totally excited, baby was measuring as it should have been and there was a HB!!!. sometimes its just to eary. I am glad you opted for a re-scan. 

Good luck sweety. xxx :hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

I think I might actually make it for work. After a frozen waffle and some chicken noodle soup I am feeling better, almost normal. 

I think I wasnt feeling well because I didn't sleep well last night and I didnt get something to eat fast enough. I'm gonig to keep some cheerios by my bed and hope it was a fluke. I really dont want MS!


----------



## ToughhGal

KylasBaby said:


> I have my next ultrasound march 7th. I'll be a day before 8 weeks. I'm not thinking anything will change but I'm hoping. Completely deveststed right now

I also have an ultrasound that day. I am holding on faith for you. Babies are still so small at this point. and I am sorry your experience with the tech was awful. :hugs:


----------



## KylasBaby

Kittycat155 said:


> How sure are you of dates-is 6W3 off when you ovulated or is that estimate from LMP? If you know days you had sex try playing with those to see if you get a different due date. And are you sure of LMP?

I uses a sperm donor so I know the exact dates I did the inseminations and when I ovulated and lmp and whatnot. Earliest I could be would be 6w1d. By lamp im 6w3d. I'm not very hopeful. I just wish it would end soon and not drag on.


----------



## Jcliff

Did they tell you what you were measuring?


----------



## Kittycat155

Got ya.

I know the feeling. With last pregnancy I should have been over 9 weeks and was coming up 7W 3 and was like ok this is not going to work just let it end so we can recover/try again at some point.


----------



## KylasBaby

Jcliff said:


> Did they tell you what you were measuring?

Nope. Didn't give me any numbers or anything.


----------



## cntrygrl

Kyla-- Sorry about the ultrasound. I would definitely be calling and getting answers for my own peace of mind. As the other ladies have said have them explain what doesn't look normal.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Hi could I be put down for the 28th of October please


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you get some answers soon Kylasbaby :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

So sorry the tech out you through all of that. She should have made it a good experience regardless. I would be complaining about her. I had a horrible tech with DD. She was just like her. Made me cry. I'm praying that baby is healthy and will catch up by March 7th. I can imagine that this is incredibly painful news. I am sorry.


----------



## rbourre

I am so hungry today. I've had an english muffin, soup, pasta salad, a muffin and a cheese string. I'm excited for dinner, but it's over 2 hours away.


----------



## kel21

CharmedKirsty said:


> Hi could I be put down for the 28th of October please

Welcome!

So sorry kylasbaby! Fxd baby catches up by your next scan!


----------



## Kittycat155

I just can not get enough milk, especially chocolate from Aldi. So get to go tonight when husband returns as my car needs a look over as running rough. OH and SO getting english muffins as it sounds so good! Some jelly and butter:)


----------



## Jcliff

Kittycat155 said:


> I just can not get enough milk, especially chocolate from Aldi. So get to go tonight when husband returns as my car needs a look over as running rough. OH and SO getting english muffins as it sounds so good! Some jelly and butter:)

Thats so funny because Im totally off milk . ugh. I even went out and bought Coconut milk because I couldnt stomach regular milk. Then again, there isnt much i do feel like eating :wacko:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

My doctor worked me in this morning due to my spotting and cramping yesterday. She did an U/S, and the sac is right where it should be, and is measuring right on schedule. She said the spotting, since it is brown, is probably just leftover implantation bleeding, and nothing to worry about. I go back next Friday (7th) for a follow up U/S, and hopefully that will be far enough to see the heartbeat.

I'm still nervous, but I feel SO much more reassured than I did yesterday!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> My doctor worked me in this morning due to my spotting and cramping yesterday. She did an U/S, and the sac is right where it should be, and is measuring right on schedule. She said the spotting, since it is brown, is probably just leftover implantation bleeding, and nothing to worry about. I go back next Friday (7th) for a follow up U/S, and hopefully that will be far enough to see the heartbeat.
> 
> I'm still nervous, but I feel SO much more reassured than I did yesterday!!

:flower:
So glad things look good for you honey at your scan.


----------



## jmandrews

SoBlessedMama glad baby is measuring right on track and you mind is at ease now :) glad you have a follow up ultrasound too! :)


----------



## jmandrews

I am exhausted today. I didn't get to nap when DD did. Needless to say I haven't moved from the couch since she's been up. I hope DH gets home soon.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jmandrews, I'm exhausted with my 4 year old--I can't imagine having the energy to chase a 1 year old around!!


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> I am so hungry today. I've had an english muffin, soup, pasta salad, a muffin and a cheese string. I'm excited for dinner, but it's over 2 hours away.

OOOOH my gosh. *sends hubby to the store for pasta salad ingredients*. 

YUM! Thats the best sounding food thing that I've heard all day.


----------



## kel21

https://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2014/02/24/acetaminophen-in-pregnancy-linked-to-adhd-like-behaviors/

Did anyone else hear about this?

I have been kind of upset about the 8 1/2 year difference between my ds and this new lo, but after listening to how hard you all have it chasing around toddlers and going through this stage I am now kind of glad! Lol. At least mine is in school all day so I can nap or be lazy :)


----------



## GeralynB

CharmedKirsty said:


> Hi could I be put down for the 28th of October please

We're due the same day!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I am so hungry today. I've had an english muffin, soup, pasta salad, a muffin and a cheese string. I'm excited for dinner, but it's over 2 hours away.
> 
> OOOOH my gosh. *sends hubby to the store for pasta salad ingredients*.
> 
> YUM! Thats the best sounding food thing that I've heard all day.Click to expand...

What kind of pasta salad are you going to have? I had macaroni with tuna, carrots and celery. I hate tuna but I love it in a pasta salad. I made it yesterday and it's always better the next day.

I'm making dinner and I've been craving it all day, but cooking it is making me feel sick.


----------



## Loopy Laura

SoBlessedMama said:


> My doctor worked me in this morning due to my spotting and cramping yesterday. She did an U/S, and the sac is right where it should be, and is measuring right on schedule. She said the spotting, since it is brown, is probably just leftover implantation bleeding, and nothing to worry about. I go back next Friday (7th) for a follow up U/S, and hopefully that will be far enough to see the heartbeat.
> 
> I'm still nervous, but I feel SO much more reassured than I did yesterday!!

Great news!! So pleased all is looking well!


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I am so hungry today. I've had an english muffin, soup, pasta salad, a muffin and a cheese string. I'm excited for dinner, but it's over 2 hours away.
> 
> OOOOH my gosh. *sends hubby to the store for pasta salad ingredients*.
> 
> YUM! Thats the best sounding food thing that I've heard all day.Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of pasta salad are you going to have? I had macaroni with tuna, carrots and celery. I hate tuna but I love it in a pasta salad. I made it yesterday and it's always better the next day.
> 
> I'm making dinner and I've been craving it all day, but cooking it is making me feel sick.Click to expand...

I have never heard of it with tuna. I do rotini pasta with cut up pepperoni, salami, black and green olives, cubed cheese, and drenched in italian dressing. My mom also puts mushrooms and artichoke hearts in it but I leave those two out (blech!)


----------



## newlywed2013

alright guys, heres my monday picture a day late. Excuse the no makeup! Starting to wish I wouldve lost some weight beforehand so that I actually will look pregnant sooner. Oh well. 

https://i59.tinypic.com/15re9s7.jpg


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Adorable idea : ) you look great--can't wait to see the changes as
the weeks progress!! : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> I am exhausted today. I didn't get to nap when DD did. Needless to say I haven't moved from the couch since she's been up. I hope DH gets home soon.

It's horrible being so tired and having a toddler to look after. Hope you get some rest when your hubby is back


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> alright guys, heres my monday picture a day late. Excuse the no makeup! Starting to wish I wouldve lost some weight beforehand so that I actually will look pregnant sooner. Oh well.
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/15re9s7.jpg

Aww. Lovely pic. 
Take weekly pics. It's great to look back on , and show your lo when older!

I did this last time, must do it again! 

Ps wish I looked so fresh faced without make up!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww looking good newlywed :) 

Is anyone getting the flu jab? She offered it to me today but, it seems like we're coming out of flu season right?


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> alright guys, heres my monday picture a day late. Excuse the no makeup! Starting to wish I wouldve lost some weight beforehand so that I actually will look pregnant sooner. Oh well.
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/15re9s7.jpg

Lookin good! I need to do this!


----------



## Kittycat155

I am not getting flu shot-it was offered last week that I could do it tomorrow and I already said no. 

Nice pic! I know what you mean about the weight I am close to 300 and I sorta get sad about that but try to keep in mind belly is nothing it is BABY I want:) But I looked up women my size and heavier and all did get a BABY belly sooner or later so it will come.


----------



## Elsa50501

Wow! So much to catch up on today!

-Kylasbaby, I hope you get better news at your next scan. If not, I'd still ask for a second opinion at another practice or something. They weren't very forthcoming with you. Also, maybe see if your mom can come with you to your next scan, or someone that you trust who can be level headed and ask the questions with you if you get concerning news again.

-Newlywed, hopefully the MS eases up. I was having bad MS all of last week and was concerned going back to work (after Feb vacation), but I found that if I snack on blueberries, baby carrots, raspberries and celery in small bites all day it keeps the nausea at bay while I teach (something to do with the bloodsugar levels I think). Also staying busy makes me feel better than laying still... Sometimes I feel like laying down and napping is the only thing that will make me feel better, but forcing myself up and eating something small has relieved a lot of the nausea. 

Also very cute Week 6 picture!

Welcome new ladies who I haven't met yet!

Congrats to those with good news on their scans and yay to bleeds that are part of normal pregnancy instead of concerning news.

I think that's all:) Please forgive the typos, I'm tired lol.


----------



## sprite30

Aww very cute newly, I can't wait to see the bump grow. I was wanting to do the same thing but I haven't gotten around to it. When I got off work today I slept for 2 hours so now I need to get my butt out of bed and eat something but man I'm exhausted. But at least I can say I won't be in bed at 9pm lol


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I am so hungry today. I've had an english muffin, soup, pasta salad, a muffin and a cheese string. I'm excited for dinner, but it's over 2 hours away.
> 
> OOOOH my gosh. *sends hubby to the store for pasta salad ingredients*.
> 
> YUM! Thats the best sounding food thing that I've heard all day.Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of pasta salad are you going to have? I had macaroni with tuna, carrots and celery. I hate tuna but I love it in a pasta salad. I made it yesterday and it's always better the next day.
> 
> I'm making dinner and I've been craving it all day, but cooking it is making me feel sick.Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of it with tuna. I do rotini pasta with cut up pepperoni, salami, black and green olives, cubed cheese, and drenched in italian dressing. My mom also puts mushrooms and artichoke hearts in it but I leave those two out (blech!)Click to expand...

That sounds good, aside from the olives. 

I am disappointed tonight. I bought a pizza on my way home from getting some groceries because I was craving it. I got home, opened the pizza and it's made wrong. It was supposed to be half just cheese for me but it's all green peppers, mushrooms and pepperoni. :cry: Now I have to wait 40 minutes for them to make a new one and send it out.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I love living in the same area as amazon. Ordered pea to pumpkin yesterday got it today!


----------



## zephyr

Kylasbaby I hope your next scan brings better news. Its so weird they wouldnt tell you more.
With the knowing when you o'd im not sure how much implantation affects dates but I personally think it does as every pregnancy of mine ive always been behind.
my son they thought was ectopic and kept checking my tubes as he never showed up in my uterus till a week after my first scan (I had about 4 scans that week) I was getting one sided pain had positive preg tests and knew my dates yet they couldnt see anything and when they finally did find him he was behind what my dates said.
With my twins I knew my dates also as I was temping yet when I went in for my 7 and a half week scan they were measuring 6w5 and 6w3
this pregnancy I was put behind again also but know that I o'd 2 days before we even did anything so........I dunno, unless they think its something else you could just be behind in dates. I hope thats all it is.

nothing much happening here. My mum leaves to meet her husband tomorrow and then they will stay in a motel for another week and then thats the holiday over.

sickness is still barely there though I am exhausted.


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I am so hungry today. I've had an english muffin, soup, pasta salad, a muffin and a cheese string. I'm excited for dinner, but it's over 2 hours away.
> 
> OOOOH my gosh. *sends hubby to the store for pasta salad ingredients*.
> 
> YUM! Thats the best sounding food thing that I've heard all day.Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of pasta salad are you going to have? I had macaroni with tuna, carrots and celery. I hate tuna but I love it in a pasta salad. I made it yesterday and it's always better the next day.
> 
> I'm making dinner and I've been craving it all day, but cooking it is making me feel sick.Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of it with tuna. I do rotini pasta with cut up pepperoni, salami, black and green olives, cubed cheese, and drenched in italian dressing. My mom also puts mushrooms and artichoke hearts in it but I leave those two out (blech!)Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds good, aside from the olives.
> 
> I am disappointed tonight. I bought a pizza on my way home from getting some groceries because I was craving it. I got home, opened the pizza and it's made wrong. It was supposed to be half just cheese for me but it's all green peppers, mushrooms and pepperoni. :cry: Now I have to wait 40 minutes for them to make a new one and send it out.Click to expand...


I am an olive fanatic. Sorry that they messed up your pizza. I hate when that happens :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone else getting pimples? My chin is breaking out like crazy!


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> Anyone else getting pimples? My chin is breaking out like crazy!

I look like a teenager in puberty. And they are the nasty, deep, painful ones too. :dohh:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

GeralynB said:


> Anyone else getting pimples? My chin is breaking out like crazy!

Yes!! Like I'm 16!


----------



## newlywed2013

best thing about increased sense of smell? knowing what Popsicle you grabbed without trying to guess what color it is through the wrap!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> best thing about increased sense of smell? knowing what Popsicle you grabbed without trying to guess what color it is through the wrap!

Lol! That made me laugh : ) way to find a perk! : )


----------



## Jcliff

I'm the opposite my skin is great for once!


----------



## newlywed2013

SoBlessedMama said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> best thing about increased sense of smell? knowing what Popsicle you grabbed without trying to guess what color it is through the wrap!
> 
> Lol! That made me laugh : ) way to find a perk! : )Click to expand...

Lol. I grabbed one and couldnt figure out if it was red for fruit punch or purple for grape, until I caught the scent! It was awesome! Especially because I wanted one, not the other! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

I have horrible backne! My face and chest has some spots. It was bad with DD too. :(


----------



## sprite30

GeralynB said:


> Anyone else getting pimples? My chin is breaking out like crazy!

I was doing great for awhile. My skin looked perfect until last week I got 2 on my back and one on my face close to my ear but they were the ones that were very painful and didn't want to come to a head so I could pop so I had to wait the whole week for them to go away and now my skin is back to looking perfect, I was like wth...


----------



## Yo_Yo

Not getting the flu shot either. When I read the nhs staff take up of it was wry low, I figured if the doctors don't use it, that's significant.

So many chemicals in it, and we are coming into spring.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kel21 said:


> https://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2014/02/24/acetaminophen-in-pregnancy-linked-to-adhd-like-behaviors/
> 
> Did anyone else hear about this?
> 
> I have been kind of upset about the 8 1/2 year difference between my ds and this new lo, but after listening to how hard you all have it chasing around toddlers and going through this stage I am now kind of glad! Lol. At least mine is in school all day so I can nap or be lazy :)

A bigger gap has its benefits, definitely! 

My dd1 was 5 when dd2 was born. As she was at school I got to have naps :haha:

I'm sp pleased dd2 (two) still has her day nap...long may it continue! :happydance:


----------



## Jcliff

8 weeks today and MS is out of control ugh no vomiting but I have been awake since 3am nauseous


----------



## GeralynB

Jcliff- sorry you're not feeling good. I really hope I skip the morning sickness...so far so good but I read week 5 and 6 is when it can start and I'm at the beginning of week 5


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm sorry some of you are so sick! But at least its a bit of reassurance. : )

I have had a couple of waves of nausea, but with my son, MS didn't hit me until almost 8 weeks, and when it hit, it hit with a vengeance! I'm only 5 wks 5 days today, so we will see how the next few weeks go. At this point, I've been so worried that I think I would actually welcome another sign that baby is in there growing.


----------



## cntrygrl

No acne or anything here. I've been lucky and no morning sickness either. I've been nauseous a couple of times, but realized it was because I hadn't eaten yet. I'm 7 weeks today ultrasound tomorrow morning.


----------



## milosmum

Bad news here unfortunately - no progression on my ultrasound today and still no HB so this pregnancy is not going to continue sadly. Now I just have to wait for my body to realise that.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies x


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry milosmum :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

So sorry :(


----------



## kel21

So sorry milosmom.:hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

today is much better so far. Asked the hubby to bring me something to eat before I am fully awake and I think that did the trick!


----------



## newlywed2013

So sorry milosmom


----------



## jmandrews

milosmum said:


> Bad news here unfortunately - no progression on my ultrasound today and still no HB so this pregnancy is not going to continue sadly. Now I just have to wait for my body to realise that.
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies x

I am so sorry... Breaks my heart :hugs: here for you. Keeping u in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Yo_Yo

milosmum said:


> Bad news here unfortunately - no progression on my ultrasound today and still no HB so this pregnancy is not going to continue sadly. Now I just have to wait for my body to realise that.
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely ladies I hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies x

I'm so sorry to hear that. Such sad news :hugs:

X


----------



## SisterRose

milosmum :hugs: so sorry


----------



## newlywed2013

Watching last nights "the voice" and crying like a baby. Seriously? The moms and dads of these 16 year olds start crying and I just lose it..


----------



## Yo_Yo

I cried at a music video a few weeks back...felt such a loser lol!

Stupid hormones! 

Yay-I'm 9 weeks today....only another 31 to go!!! :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay YoYo! haha happy 9 weeks!!! 
Those 31 weeks are going to fly by! :)


----------



## jmandrews

I need to go to the grocery store but I'm dreading it lol. I have so much to get and I have to take DD with me. Luckily she's pretty good when we go. We have friends coming to visit for the weekend. 
I can't wait for nap time!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yay YoYo! haha happy 9 weeks!!!
> Those 31 weeks are going to fly by! :)

Not fast enough! Lol

Hope your shopping trip goes smoothly, and you have fun with your guests


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Head colds and morning sickness do not go well together! Every time I cough I feel like I'm going to throw up :sick: Am drinking a lot of hot orange and honey, and hoping the cold goes away soon. I'm fine with having morning sickness, for the moment!


----------



## GeralynB

Happy 9 weeks yoyo!



jmandrews said:


> Yay YoYo! haha happy 9 weeks!!!
> Those 31 weeks are going to fly by! :)

I feel like time is crawling by! I guess it's because I really want a scan to see that everything is okay so we can tell our family


----------



## Pink1981

So sorry milosmum xx


----------



## ttclou25

Sorry Milosmum xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Am I the only one who still pees on a stick every so often just to make sure this is real? It's still hasn't fully sunk in yet
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Head colds and morning sickness do not go well together! Every time I cough I feel like I'm going to throw up :sick: Am drinking a lot of hot orange and honey, and hoping the cold goes away soon. I'm fine with having morning sickness, for the moment!

Get well soon. Sounds tough :-(


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> Happy 9 weeks yoyo!
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Yay YoYo! haha happy 9 weeks!!!
> Those 31 weeks are going to fly by! :)
> 
> I feel like time is crawling by! I guess it's because I really want a scan to see that everything is okay so we can tell our familyClick to expand...

I know what you mean! When is your scan? Hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## GeralynB

Not until March 18...I'll be 8 weeks that day. My sister is a sono tech so if I really feel like I want one before I could have her do it...not sure how I feel about my sis doing an internal though


----------



## Scootie

Hi ladies! Just trying to catch up here, miss a couple days and you're way behind! I am a little past 7 weeks and feeling nauseous all the time. Luckily my doc put me on Promethezine and without I literally could not function, which I just can't risk right now as I only have 2 months left before I finally graduate with my degree!

I just wanted to address something that I see come up often. I study ultrasound, and as a result of that I have learned a lot about OB ultrasound specifically. Many women here mention wanting to hear that heartbeat at their early scans. However, it is considered bad practice to use pulsed wave Doppler (the one that makes the noise) or Color Doppler (the one that shows blood flow as a color on the screen) during the first trimester. Instead we use something called M mode, which does not make a sound, to measure the heartbeat. The reason is, PW and Color Doppler use a lot of energy and can cause something called tissue cavitation, and on a tiny little bean we do not know what kind of effect this could have. I always think of this example: in an US of the breast, you can use color Doppler to kick up debris in a cyst to see whether or not it is mobile. So just think how much energy that has if it can move something around like that.

For this reason I question the safety of using these at home Dopplers to hear your baby's heartbeat in the first trimester when so much is still developing. I don't know if the technology is different, but assuming that it is the same as the technology used by ultrasound it makes me cautious. I just want to throw that out there for you ladies so you can make an informed decision. I am sure many doctors are ok with it, but I have also seen plenty of techs use Color Doppler on 1st trimesters when we are definitely taught not to do that unless it is absolutely necessary.

Don't want to scare anyone, just want all you ladies to be informed :)


----------



## Jcliff

My new MS cure: SOUR PATCH KID GUM!


----------



## Scootie

I also have to address another issue as I saw it come up recently. When you have an early ultrasound, if it is done in a hospital and not a doctor's office, the US tech is not allowed to give you results or tell you what they see. It is not that they are mean, or want you to have a bad experience, it is the law and they could lose their job. With that being said, there is of course a nice way of explaining that and some people can just come off bitchy, ya know, which of course is not ok. I just wanted to throw that out there so people can kind of expect how things might go at an early scan so they aren't disappointed.


----------



## CharlieKeys

So sorry milosmum :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Scootie said:


> I also have to address another issue as I saw it come up recently. When you have an early ultrasound, if it is done in a hospital and not a doctor's office, the US tech is not allowed to give you results or tell you what they see. It is not that they are mean, or want you to have a bad experience, it is the law and they could lose their job. With that being said, there is of course a nice way of explaining that and some people can just come off bitchy, ya know, which of course is not ok. I just wanted to throw that out there so people can kind of expect how things might go at an early scan so they aren't disappointed.

that makes sense then :thumbup:, but kinda harsh you have to wait. In the Uk a technician (well certainly where im based) they will tell you what they are doing while they are doing it and give a report straight after.


----------



## rbourre

I woke up feeling nauseous today. I was showering and thought I was going to be sick. I had to get something to eat and then I felt better. I'm fine with it if I get some morning sickness, it's all new to me though since I had none with my daughter.


----------



## sprite30

Scootie said:


> I just wanted to address something that I see come up often. I study ultrasound, and as a result of that I have learned a lot about OB ultrasound specifically. Many women here mention wanting to hear that heartbeat at their early scans. However, it is considered bad practice to use pulsed wave Doppler (the one that makes the noise) or Color Doppler (the one that shows blood flow as a color on the screen) during the first trimester. Instead we use something called M mode, which does not make a sound, to measure the heartbeat. The reason is, PW and Color Doppler use a lot of energy and can cause something called tissue cavitation, and on a tiny little bean we do not know what kind of effect this could have. I always think of this example: in an US of the breast, you can use color Doppler to kick up debris in a cyst to see whether or not it is mobile. So just think how much energy that has if it can move something around like that.
> 
> For this reason I question the safety of using these at home Dopplers to hear your baby's heartbeat in the first trimester when so much is still developing. I don't know if the technology is different, but assuming that it is the same as the technology used by ultrasound it makes me cautious. I just want to throw that out there for you ladies so you can make an informed decision. I am sure many doctors are ok with it, but I have also seen plenty of techs use Color Doppler on 1st trimesters when we are definitely taught not to do that unless it is absolutely necessary.
> 
> Don't want to scare anyone, just want all you ladies to be informed :)

Thanks so much for explaining this. I haven't heard baby's hr yet and the only reason I was disappointed was bc I thought it was normal to be able to hear it but this makes a lot of sense. Thanks


----------



## Kittycat155

Thank you so much Scootie! Great post full of info.


----------



## hopettc3

Milosmum: Very sorry about your loss

Kylasbaby: I hope you get some positive news at your next scan.

As for me, I'm still feeling nauseous. I'm just stuffing my face constantly to keep the nausea away. My younger dd had a fever all day yesterday and now she's all stuffed up and coughing. I really hope I don't get whatever she has.


----------



## La Mere

Thanks for the post, Scootie. Used at home dopplers with both my kiddos with no adverse effects to them. :) Again thanks for the info.

So sorry, milosmum. :hugs:

Sorry to anyone I missed, so much to read back and catch up on... 7 weeks today here. MS has kinda been kicking my butt, but my lovely mom will be sending me sour candies sometime next week! They worked for her when she was pregnant and worked for me with both mine. Fx'd they work again!


----------



## Hairsky

I am super behind on reading past posts... my apologies to everyone I am unable to name specifically. 

I wanted to say congratulations to all of the new mommy-to-be's that have found our wonderful forum!!!

I am SUPER sad to hear those mommy's with the not so happy news the last few weeks...I haven't been on in a LONG while because I was getting worried myself because my symptoms have been virtually non-existent. I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through. I am wishing you all the best for the next time around and I am hoping everything works out sooner rather than later. Sending more baby dust your way!!!!

Had my 8 week US sound today and I'm measuring 2 days ahead of schedule!! Saw the wonderful flicker of my "lima" bean's heartbeat and yes, I cried like a little baby. Doctor says I'm measuring right on schedule and baby looks perfect. 

I cannot wait until these last 4 weeks are over and I'm in the home stretch... lol.
 



Attached Files:







babyH.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, hairsky! : ) lovely pics!!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a great scan hairsky!


----------



## jmandrews

I am a hormonal wreck. I asked DH to feed DD some yogurt so he did and I look over to see he fed her my yogurt and not hers. I got so upset with DH because her yogurt is called yotoddler and he knows that is hers. I only have a few yogurts for myself which I bought tonight. Silly to get upset about but I did because my hormones are raging, I'm hungry, and so tired. He got super pissed at me and now won't talk to me. Ugh I just want to cry. He doesn't get what I'm going through right now. He never asks how I'm doing. I dunno if he forgets that I'm pregnant or that he just doesn't care. I just need some support and help. I take care of a toddler all day and keep this house cleaned, his laundry done, and us fed. :cry:


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats hairsky! Your scan is so clear :) makes me excited! I bet my bean looks just like that. :) i hope anyway


----------



## GeralynB

jmandrews said:


> I am a hormonal wreck. I asked DH to feed DD some yogurt so he did and I look over to see he fed her my yogurt and not hers. I got so upset with DH because her yogurt is called yotoddler and he knows that is hers. I only have a few yogurts for myself which I bought tonight. Silly to get upset about but I did because my hormones are raging, I'm hungry, and so tired. He got super pissed at me and now won't talk to me. Ugh I just want to cry. He doesn't get what I'm going through right now. He never asks how I'm doing. I dunno if he forgets that I'm pregnant or that he just doesn't care. I just need some support and help. I take care of a toddler all day and keep this house cleaned, his laundry done, and us fed. :cry:

I have been hormonal too and DH gets upset and will make a comment like "this is going to be a long 9 months" and then I get pissed and then I cry lol


----------



## Kittycat155

I know for me with my husband if I am ill and puking or severe headache to point I am in dark room/not moving it is ALOT different then being sick but still moving around. He will do anything I ask of him when I am really sick but during the MC and both bouts of MS he is just lost. 

Try to tell him clear directions(the load of white towels in the dryer needs to come in and be folded/put away or feed lo yotoddler strawberry. Seems to work with my husband


----------



## rbourre

My husband makes comments sometimes too. Last week he said "Is everything going to be about you being pregnant now?" I'm the one who has to grow a baby and yes I'd like to talk about it sometimes. We haven't shared publicly so there's not many people I can talk to.


----------



## newlywed2013

Oh my gosh I just stuffed my face with cheese pizza! It was heavenly! I can't wait for it to digest a bit so I can have some more =)


----------



## GeralynB

Yum...pizza


----------



## Scootie

ttclou25 said:


> Scootie said:
> 
> 
> I also have to address another issue as I saw it come up recently. When you have an early ultrasound, if it is done in a hospital and not a doctor's office, the US tech is not allowed to give you results or tell you what they see. It is not that they are mean, or want you to have a bad experience, it is the law and they could lose their job. With that being said, there is of course a nice way of explaining that and some people can just come off bitchy, ya know, which of course is not ok. I just wanted to throw that out there so people can kind of expect how things might go at an early scan so they aren't disappointed.
> 
> that makes sense then :thumbup:, but kinda harsh you have to wait. In the Uk a technician (well certainly where im based) they will tell you what they are doing while they are doing it and give a report straight after.Click to expand...

I think I've heard that in the uk they are allowed to give results but not totally sure. I've actually heard some talk of them creating the position of ultrasound practitioner, which would be kind of like a nurse practitioner for a radiologist. I bet they could give results if the test was pretty straightforward, but it's so new I'm not really sure.

So glad the info was helpful to you ladies!


----------



## AshleyLK

Lovely scan hairsky!

I don't think I have had much pregnancy symptoms. A little cramping here and there and I *think* my tummy felt a little funny at breakfast and I couldn't finish. But maybe it was my mind playing tricks!

So odd, I should be so happy I'm not sick, yet it makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## AshleyLK

Oh I have backne though :(


----------



## sprite30

Omg I am so hormonal today I actually yelled at the new neighbor she was so freakin annoying she apparently hit the other neighbors car but refused to admit that she did so instead of acting like a normal human being and explaining herself she just stood out in the middle,of the street screaming for 15+ minutes at him so finally I went out and said listen I don't care what's going on but I'm trying to work here and if you live on this street you should try being a little nicer and which point she called me some obscenities and told me to go back into my house. So I did and I called the cops on her for noise disturbance and guess what.....she got a ticket for it. So ha!! And apparently she wasn't to happy about it bc she started crying and I overheard the cop telling her to keep "her volume down" basically saying shut up lol stupid people don't mess with a hormonal pregnant woman. In all reality I should have just minded my own business but I just had this overwhelming urge to prove a point. I'm horrible I know


----------



## mommyof2peas

Nervous about my apt tomorrow. Should have a simple can at the office and hopefully set up a 12 week scan. I don't know why Im so nervous. I still have MS but that is really the only symptom. 

I also had pizza tonight! So good, but now Im paying for it!


----------



## newlywed2013

I ate too much lol. Having some indigestion. Yuck!


----------



## Hairsky

My husband is acting the same way!! He knows I'm pregnant and he says he understands what I'm going through but I really don't think he does. I tell him I'm nauseous and I need to lay down but he gets all upset like I'm over exaggerating or something. I told him today I don't feel good and felt like I was going to be sick all afternoon. He had the audacity to say "when are you not feeling good?" All sarcastic like. It really irks me that us women are experiencing all of these symptoms and putting our body through so much and the men just sit back and say they understand but in actuality they have no clue!!! I feel like they think it's just another walk in the park. Like today during my first appointment my husband was asking about level of activity for exercise and whatnot. Doctor of course said to regularly exercise in moderation and it's perfectly healthy. Well husband took that as continue to work during the day, come home, clean, cook, do laundry, etc. I'm sorry, but this pregnant wife right here is exhausted by the end of the day and just needs a little nap or she's going to snap. But oh no.... DH gets upset because he is now feeling forced to pick up the slack that I haven't been feeling alright to get around to. I'm sorry, but the smell of dirty dishes is a little nauseating. Lol. Anywho. That's my tirade and I'm sure it'll just get more infuriating the next 7 months. Can you all believe it? Only 7 more months left!!


----------



## Hairsky

mommyof2peas said:


> Nervous about my apt tomorrow. Should have a simple can at the office and hopefully set up a 12 week scan. I don't know why Im so nervous. I still have MS but that is really the only symptom.
> 
> I also had pizza tonight! So good, but now Im paying for it!

I really hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. I'm sure everything is fine. I was so nervous today before my appointment I couldn't keep any food down and my stomach was in nervous knots. But once I say my little peanut on that screen all stress and worries disappeared and the world literally felt like it stopped for me to bask in the moment of seeing the little one and how precious making a baby really is.


----------



## ljo1984

mommyof2peas said:


> Nervous about my apt tomorrow. Should have a simple can at the office and hopefully set up a 12 week scan. I don't know why Im so nervous. I still have MS but that is really the only symptom.
> 
> I also had pizza tonight! So good, but now Im paying for it!

Good luck and hope it all goes well. Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Eek when you put it as 7 months left .... It doesn't seem that long at all!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> I am a hormonal wreck. I asked DH to feed DD some yogurt so he did and I look over to see he fed her my yogurt and not hers. I got so upset with DH because her yogurt is called yotoddler and he knows that is hers. I only have a few yogurts for myself which I bought tonight. Silly to get upset about but I did because my hormones are raging, I'm hungry, and so tired. He got super pissed at me and now won't talk to me. Ugh I just want to cry. He doesn't get what I'm going through right now. He never asks how I'm doing. I dunno if he forgets that I'm pregnant or that he just doesn't care. I just need some support and help. I take care of a toddler all day and keep this house cleaned, his laundry done, and us fed. :cry:

:hugs:
I had a big hormonal rant at my hubby last night when he got in. I have been at home with 2 kids all week, no adult conversation and he was out two nights in a row at the gym! 
I told him he needs to help around the house a bit too, as I'm struggling to keep it all tidy!

I really don't think men get it sometimes lol. Especially the first few weeks when there's no real bump or anything physical to show for the way we feel inside.

I fully expect a big bar of chocolate when he returns from work tonight as a sorry!

Your not alone honey x

Ps-if it was men having babies-the world would stop for 9 months!! They couldn't cope with it the way we ladies do!!:haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

They definitely give your scan results in the uk as they are doing them-I have had so many scans between my pregnancies, and they all talked me through what they were seeing.

I must have had 20 or so scans in my time amongst all my pregnancies, and it's always been the case.

Must be hard if they don't tell you what they find and leave you waiting.


----------



## Jcliff

Woke up with ms basically gone hmmmm kinda worried


----------



## kiki28

uurrrghh had my first bout of actual ms today :( strangely enough im not feeling as nauseous as i was yesterday but am hoping this will go away soon. seriously cant cope with it!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm glad I'm not the only crazy hormonal pregnant women :laugh: 

I started having a sore throat last night :( I hope it doesn't turn I to anything. Unfortunately it usually does and it's viral so I can't so anything about it. I'm drinking OJ now so I hope that helps. I need to get better before my friends get here tomorrow.


----------



## Jcliff

Anyone else dealing with headaches? :( I wake up with one every morning.


----------



## rbourre

I had headaches from 4-5 weeks. I had really bad headaches almost every day when pregnant with my daughter, it was awful.


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> Anyone else dealing with headaches? :( I wake up with one every morning.

Yes, I had headaches a lot at the begining but then they just went away but it came back yesterday and today but I've taken so much Tylenol already because I was fighting that cold so I'm hesitant to take anything just yet. But if it gets too bad I will.

Aww so sorry to hear so many are having bad ms, the ms isn't horrible for me but it's the exhaustion that is killing me luckily dh has been understanding on that front and he doesn't mind eating egg sandwiches for dinner every night because I'm too tired to cook anything. 

How bad is this, I still haven't cleaned the bathroom even after my rant about it being bad the other day. Sorry just the thought of it makes me wanna puke. I'm gonna have to ask dh to do it. Lol


----------



## newlywed2013

I had a dream last night that we went in for a scan and baby was doing great, but was huge and had 12 toes... Uuuuh, okay? LOL. Silly dreams :haha:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi everyone could I join you all? I'm due 5th October and this is my second baby, looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## xSamantha

MS finally hit me a couple of days ago.. constant queasy feeling. Not so much throwing up. Totally losing my appetite.. Had to force myself to eat dinner last night. :/


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh I wish I had a dishwasher. I have noo energy to do the dishes and every single dish in our house is now dirty. I've resorted to using styrofoam plates with christmas trees on them that were hidden in the back of the pantry. :blush:

I can't ask hubby to do anything, he's gone from 630 am until 9 most days, he works and then has night classes and the days he doesnt have night classes he picked up a second job. :cry:


----------



## cntrygrl

Ultrasound went well. Baby is measuring on schedule. I have one more week the specialist and then I graduate to an OBGYN. YAY!!!!!!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Ugh I wish I had a dishwasher. I have noo energy to do the dishes and every single dish in our house is now dirty. I've resorted to using styrofoam plates with christmas trees on them that were hidden in the back of the pantry. :blush:

I have so many pots and pans to wash. They are almost all dirty. I have an apartment sized portable dishwasher so I loaded that last night with all the plates, cups and silverware so now it's all clean but I don't feel like putting it all away. I said to my husband that I was hoping I'd come downstairs this morning and he'd have done all the dishes. He just laughed and said that wouldn't happen, especially not at 8 am. 

I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm so tired.


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> Happy 9 weeks yoyo!
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Yay YoYo! haha happy 9 weeks!!!
> Those 31 weeks are going to fly by! :)
> 
> I feel like time is crawling by! I guess it's because I really want a scan to see that everything is okay so we can tell our familyClick to expand...




cntrygrl said:


> Ultrasound went well. Baby is measuring on schedule. I have one more week the specialist and then I graduate to an OBGYN. YAY!!!!!!


Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I wish I had a dishwasher. I have noo energy to do the dishes and every single dish in our house is now dirty. I've resorted to using styrofoam plates with christmas trees on them that were hidden in the back of the pantry. :blush:
> 
> I have so many pots and pans to wash. They are almost all dirty. I have an apartment sized portable dishwasher so I loaded that last night with all the plates, cups and silverware so now it's all clean but I don't feel like putting it all away. I said to my husband that I was hoping I'd come downstairs this morning and he'd have done all the dishes. He just laughed and said that wouldn't happen, especially not at 8 am.
> 
> I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm so tired.Click to expand...

I am so glad I'm not the only one. My in laws wanted to come over and I'm like, uh nope. My house look like a tornado hit it because I dont have the energy to clean anything or pick up at all. It's embarrassing.


----------



## newlywed2013

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi everyone could I join you all? I'm due 5th October and this is my second baby, looking forward to getting to know you all

Welcome and congratulations :flower:


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone!

My name is Amanda and I'm due with my first on Oct 28th :) Mind if I join you all?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hi everyone! My name is Tabatha and I'm due with my first October 12! Had my first ultrasound last Monday and was told everything is going great!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mummy to be x said:


> Hi everyone could I join you all? I'm due 5th October and this is my second baby, looking forward to getting to know you all

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Welcome everyone!


----------



## MamaMac123

How can I put that nifty little pumpkin into my signature? :)


----------



## La Mere

Welcome to the new mommies! 

I totally can relate to all you ladies with hubby troubles. My DH says I've been acting like a "half dead zombie" and he gets so snippy with me sometimes. Don't even get me started on asking him for help, I do and he doesn't... I asked him to take our son while I went pee and he said "He'll just scream his head off if I take him." So I ended up having to use the bathroom while still holding him and told DH "Fine, I just won't ask you for anything anymore." So far, I haven't and probably won't... You would think with this being my third pregnancy he'd be more understanding.:cry:

Here are my "bump" pics for week 7! Hope everyone is doing okay!!
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-26 14.20.28.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8









2014-02-26 14.20.42.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome mamamac and mushymilk too! 

Congrats all new ladies!


----------



## newlywed2013

MamaMac123 said:


> How can I put that nifty little pumpkin into my signature? :)

The IMG code is on the first page =)


----------



## jmandrews

MamaMac123 said:


> How can I put that nifty little pumpkin into my signature? :)

Hi! Congrats and welcome! 
If you go to the first page you will find the link that you can copy and paste to your signature. :) let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Yo_Yo

The pumpkin code is on the first post in here. Just pop it into your sig!


----------



## newlywed2013

La Mere said:


> Welcome to the new mommies!
> 
> I totally can relate to all you ladies with hubby troubles. My DH says I've been acting like a "half dead zombie" and he gets so snippy with me sometimes. Don't even get me started on asking him for help, I do and he doesn't... I asked him to take our son while I went pee and he said "He'll just scream his head off if I take him." So I ended up having to use the bathroom while still holding him and told DH "Fine, I just won't ask you for anything anymore." So far, I haven't and probably won't... You would think with this being my third pregnancy he'd be more understanding.:cry:
> 
> Here are my "bump" pics for week 7! Hope everyone is doing okay!!

awe cute bump! My hubby is starting to get more understanding of me being tired. I hope yours does too =(


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome new mamas to be!!! I'll update the first page as soon as Dd goes down for a nap. :)

Yay 9 weeks today!!!!! Time is flying! Still no MS. Just feeling tired. 1 week 5 days until my ultrasound! Can't wait!


----------



## La Mere

newlywed2013 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new mommies!
> 
> I totally can relate to all you ladies with hubby troubles. My DH says I've been acting like a "half dead zombie" and he gets so snippy with me sometimes. Don't even get me started on asking him for help, I do and he doesn't... I asked him to take our son while I went pee and he said "He'll just scream his head off if I take him." So I ended up having to use the bathroom while still holding him and told DH "Fine, I just won't ask you for anything anymore." So far, I haven't and probably won't... You would think with this being my third pregnancy he'd be more understanding.:cry:
> 
> Here are my "bump" pics for week 7! Hope everyone is doing okay!!
> 
> awe cute bump! My hubby is starting to get more understanding of me being tired. I hope yours does too =(Click to expand...

:) Thank you! I still haven't "popped" yet! I hope so too, especially with having to run around after a 3 year old and a 14 month old!


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks guys! 

Oh husbands hahaha
Mine is being pretty good. He's a gamer so he's actually thrilled I'm so exhausted! Now he gets to stay up playing Minecraft half the night while I'm passed out at 9 pm and not bugging him for attention! Haha

Last night he was teasing me about being a wimp because I've been whining a bit about the cramps I'm having. They always seem to get worse at night and wake me up. I so wish I could make him experience these cramps for a day or two! Then maybe he'd understand and tell me I'm amazing! Or maybe I really am a total wimp haha Oh well.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

La Mere said:


> Welcome to the new mommies!
> 
> I totally can relate to all you ladies with hubby troubles. My DH says I've been acting like a "half dead zombie" and he gets so snippy with me sometimes. Don't even get me started on asking him for help, I do and he doesn't... I asked him to take our son while I went pee and he said "He'll just scream his head off if I take him." So I ended up having to use the bathroom while still holding him and told DH "Fine, I just won't ask you for anything anymore." So far, I haven't and probably won't... You would think with this being my third pregnancy he'd be more understanding.:cry:
> 
> Here are my "bump" pics for week 7! Hope everyone is doing okay!!

That's a real bummer that your DH is like that. Mine is very helpful, almost too helpful...he sometimes acts like I'm a fragile flower and can't do anything on my own anymore. Thankfully he's loosened up a little bit after my first doctors appointment, but for a while there it was getting a little annoying haha.


----------



## newlywed2013

I still can't believe with all the bumps in this group that I dont have a due date buddy! surely someone on this forum is also due Oct 20th!


----------



## MamaMac123

So hopefully here is my week 5 pic. Not sure I'm attaching it right lol

 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ttclou25

cntrygrl said:


> Ultrasound went well. Baby is measuring on schedule. I have one more week the specialist and then I graduate to an OBGYN. YAY!!!!!!

Great news xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> So hopefully here is my week 5 pic. Not sure I'm attaching it right lol
> 
> View attachment 738265


----------



## GeralynB

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Amanda and I'm due with my first on Oct 28th :) Mind if I join you all?

I'm due on the 28th also! Welcome :p



Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Tabatha and I'm due with my first October 12! Had my first ultrasound last Monday and was told everything is going great!

Woohoo for a great scan! Welcome!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Welcome new mamas to be!!! I'll update the first page as soon as Dd goes down for a nap. :)
> 
> Yay 9 weeks today!!!!! Time is flying! Still no MS. Just feeling tired. 1 week 5 days until my ultrasound! Can't wait!

Happy 9 weeks! How exciting you scan is getting near! Not surprised you can't wait!


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Ultrasound went well. Baby is measuring on schedule. I have one more week the specialist and then I graduate to an OBGYN. YAY!!!!!!

So glad all is going well.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Today I think chocolate tastes horrible :cry:


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't been feeling sick but today I don't really have an appetite


----------



## MamaMac123

Anyone having any cravings or food aversions yet? 

So far I'm craving pizza with garlic dip and baked potatoes haha 

No real aversions so to speak, but I'll feel starving, take a few bites and feel stuffed.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

MamaMac123 said:


> Anyone having any cravings or food aversions yet?
> 
> So far I'm craving pizza with garlic dip and baked potatoes haha
> 
> No real aversions so to speak, but I'll feel starving, take a few bites and feel stuffed.

Today I've discover I don't like the tastes of chocolate.


----------



## Hairsky

Welcome mummy to be x, mamamac123, and mushymilkfor2!!!

Cntrygrl - congratulations!!!

Newlywed2013 - i would say at least your dream had a healthy baby and wasn't scary. extra toes just mean extra love! lol... it's so crazy with all of these weird dreams already! i cannot imagine what the next few months have in store for us.

i wish i had a dishwasher that actually work!!! mine is just a glorified drying rack at this point. we live in military housing so not everything is so peachy clean and this dishwasher has definitely seen better days. it's more of a hassle to call for them to replace than to just wash everything by hand. plus this way it saves electricity. always the cost savers in my house! we haven't even turned on the heater in our house and we've lived here for about a year and yes it has been extremely cold. we run around in thick sweatshirts and socks and lots and lots of blankets.

I'm running on 3 hours of sleep and a massive headache... sitting at a computer screen all day at work is not helping it go away. oh ya... i ate a bowl of cereal this morning plus a bagel and i'm still hungry. there are times like last night where i couldn't get any food down but DH forced a small piece of chicken on me; and then there are other days where i want to eat everything in sight. :dohh:


----------



## Hairsky

CharmedKirsty said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone having any cravings or food aversions yet?
> 
> So far I'm craving pizza with garlic dip and baked potatoes haha
> 
> No real aversions so to speak, but I'll feel starving, take a few bites and feel stuffed.
> 
> Today I've discover I don't like the tastes of chocolate.Click to expand...

no real food aversions, just strong desires of wanting certain foods... like right now, clam chowder in a bread bowl just sounds really delicious to me. lol...


----------



## ljo1984

I havnt had chocolate for a couple of weeks now! Just the thought of the taste of it turns my stomach!! lol. What a rubbish thing to go off :-(


----------



## newlywed2013

Hairsky said:


> Welcome mummy to be x, mamamac123, and mushymilkfor2!!!
> 
> Newlywed2013 - i would say at least your dream had a healthy baby and wasn't scary. extra toes just mean extra love! lol... it's so crazy with all of these weird dreams already! i cannot imagine what the next few months have in store for us.

Oh I've had the opposite dreams too! I definitely prefer the good dreams over the nightmares!


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm one who usually has really messed up and vivid dreams. I was very curious about how my dreams would be in pregnancy. For the first week or toe I had no dreams at all. I was just dead asleep haha. Just the past few days dreams have started to come back again. I had one a couple nights ago that we are having twins. Then I had a dream that I wrecked my car. This morning I dreamt that I got to work (I'm a nanny) and the family ha completely gutted their brand new house. Glad that was a dream! Haha


----------



## MamaMac123

Aversion to chocolate??? How sad!


----------



## GeralynB

I've been having some totally bizarre and vivid dreams. I keep dreaming that we have the baby and are not ready for it to be here...like the nursery isn't set up, we don't have a car seat, etc Then last night I dreamt mafia hit men were after me lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi: I seem to be craving fruits and veggies more so than normal. No morning sickness here and hoping I get away with not having any the next 5 weeks.


----------



## kel21

Welcome to all of the new ladies!

I am so tired of ms! Although I have to say the B6 seems to be helping a bit!


----------



## MamaMac123

GeralynB said:


> I've been having some totally bizarre and vivid dreams. I keep dreaming that we have the baby and are not ready for it to be here...like the nursery isn't set up, we don't have a car seat, etc Then last night I dreamt mafia hit men were after me lol

Haha oh gosh! Dreams are so nuts!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh man, wish I was craving fruits! Haha veggies I'm okay with but fruits not so much. I guess you could call it an aversion. I try to eat them anyway but after a few bites yet make me feel sick.


----------



## cntrygrl

MamaMac123 said:


> Oh man, wish I was craving fruits! Haha veggies I'm okay with but fruits not so much. I guess you could call it an aversion. I try to eat them anyway but after a few bites yet make me feel sick.

I tend to like fruits like watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew right now.


----------



## sprite30

Ugh I have the worse acid reflux today it's annoying!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

All my dreams have been about running away from t-Rex's .... Not surprising as my 3 year old is OBSESSED with dinosaur shows at the minute. 

Welcome new ladies :)


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I wish I had a dishwasher. I have noo energy to do the dishes and every single dish in our house is now dirty. I've resorted to using styrofoam plates with christmas trees on them that were hidden in the back of the pantry. :blush:
> 
> I have so many pots and pans to wash. They are almost all dirty. I have an apartment sized portable dishwasher so I loaded that last night with all the plates, cups and silverware so now it's all clean but I don't feel like putting it all away. I said to my husband that I was hoping I'd come downstairs this morning and he'd have done all the dishes. He just laughed and said that wouldn't happen, especially not at 8 am.
> 
> I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm so tired.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad I'm not the only one. My in laws wanted to come over and I'm like, uh nope. My house look like a tornado hit it because I dont have the energy to clean anything or pick up at all. It's embarrassing.Click to expand...

I finally did the dishes but I still haven't unloaded the dishwasher. I love having a dishwasher now (I just got it last month) but I hate putting everything away.


----------



## jmandrews

cntrygrl said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, wish I was craving fruits! Haha veggies I'm okay with but fruits not so much. I guess you could call it an aversion. I try to eat them anyway but after a few bites yet make me feel sick.
> 
> I tend to like fruits like watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew right now.Click to expand...

That is what I craved with DD :) maybe you are having a girl too.


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I wish I had a dishwasher. I have noo energy to do the dishes and every single dish in our house is now dirty. I've resorted to using styrofoam plates with christmas trees on them that were hidden in the back of the pantry. :blush:
> 
> I have so many pots and pans to wash. They are almost all dirty. I have an apartment sized portable dishwasher so I loaded that last night with all the plates, cups and silverware so now it's all clean but I don't feel like putting it all away. I said to my husband that I was hoping I'd come downstairs this morning and he'd have done all the dishes. He just laughed and said that wouldn't happen, especially not at 8 am.
> 
> I don't feel like doing anything today. I'm so tired.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad I'm not the only one. My in laws wanted to come over and I'm like, uh nope. My house look like a tornado hit it because I dont have the energy to clean anything or pick up at all. It's embarrassing.Click to expand...
> 
> I finally did the dishes but I still haven't unloaded the dishwasher. I love having a dishwasher now (I just got it last month) but I hate putting everything away.Click to expand...

I did my plates, some bowls, and some cups, and all silverware. Trying to get a second wind to do pots and pans and to scrounge the house for watever never made it to the kitchen..


----------



## La Mere

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new mommies!
> 
> I totally can relate to all you ladies with hubby troubles. My DH says I've been acting like a "half dead zombie" and he gets so snippy with me sometimes. Don't even get me started on asking him for help, I do and he doesn't... I asked him to take our son while I went pee and he said "He'll just scream his head off if I take him." So I ended up having to use the bathroom while still holding him and told DH "Fine, I just won't ask you for anything anymore." So far, I haven't and probably won't... You would think with this being my third pregnancy he'd be more understanding.:cry:
> 
> Here are my "bump" pics for week 7! Hope everyone is doing okay!!
> 
> That's a real bummer that your DH is like that. Mine is very helpful, almost too helpful...he sometimes acts like I'm a fragile flower and can't do anything on my own anymore. Thankfully he's loosened up a little bit after my first doctors appointment, but for a while there it was getting a little annoying haha.Click to expand...

He's usually pretty good with helping out but it seems like every time I ask him for help he'll say he will then never does. :shrug: But he dad (who lives with us) seems to get help EVERY TIME he "asks". Okay, I get that he's helping us build our house and everything, but come on! You should be rushing to help your wife with your kids or helping pick crap up or maybe do the dishes for me (last time he did that was sometime last month, so it's not like he NEVER helps, just not often enough in comparison to how often I ask). One thing he does do that I don't have to ask him, is he usually always makes dinner or breakfast.. we switch off on breakfast though and I usually always make lunch. Sometimes I wish he would treat me like a "fragile" flower, lol... but all I get is "You're pregnant not diseased." :nope: Could've fooled me, lol, with the way I feel some mornings. Feels kinda nice to vent a little bit but sometimes I don't give him enough credit for all the work he does towards getting our house finished and during the spring and summer to bring in cash flow. Don't mean to make it sound like DH is a bad guy, cause he's really sweet... when he wants to be.:haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay I just realized I can write in my pea to pumpkin journal today! :happydance:


----------



## newlywed2013

I'm so hungry, but nothing sounds good....


----------



## 30andready4

Hi Ladies!

I wonder- do they have any farting contests that I could enter? I think I could win for quantity... 

:D


----------



## Jcliff

Tried my Doppler today... Nothin! :( I know it's super early but I thought id try!


----------



## jmandrews

I am starving to newlywed. I need to start making dinner but not sure what to make. 

Let's just talk about these pregnancy hormones and why they make me look like I'm a teenager going through puberty. My face, chest, back look horrible. I don't normally have acne. I had this with DD too.
I am going to go ahead and predict another Girl :pink: for me.


----------



## AshleyLK

No food aversions yet, but with my 1st, I didn't like meats, and couldn't stand steak! So far this has not happened yet...


----------



## newlywed2013

I ended up reheating a baked potato and putting cheese, sour cream, and turkey on it. And I made a cheese quesadilla and burned the crap out of it :( 

I've been wanting bland foods and lots of starches, cheese, and sour cream. Not sure why...


----------



## MamaMac123

newlywed2013 said:


> I ended up reheating a baked potato and putting cheese, sour cream, and turkey on it. And I made a cheese quesadilla and burned the crap out of it :(
> 
> I've been wanting bland foods and lots of starches, cheese, and sour cream. Not sure why...

Same here. Baked potatoes have been a big deal for me the past few weeks. The night before I got my bfp I was out to dinner with DH and had a baked potato and thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Seriously best thing id ever eaten! Haha I've been eating them regularly since. Just butter and sour cream for me :) mmmmmm now I want to go home and eat one! I bake up a big batch and keep them in the fridge for easy quick reheating.


----------



## ljo1984

I found hb just now eeeeeeek!! Was panicking early cause I couldn't (even though it's early etc I can't help it :-( ) but I was just about to give up when I found it! So happy and can now relax again!! X


----------



## newlywed2013

MamaMac123 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I ended up reheating a baked potato and putting cheese, sour cream, and turkey on it. And I made a cheese quesadilla and burned the crap out of it :(
> 
> I've been wanting bland foods and lots of starches, cheese, and sour cream. Not sure why...
> 
> Same here. Baked potatoes have been a big deal for me the past few weeks. The night before I got my bfp I was out to dinner with DH and had a baked potato and thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Seriously best thing id ever eaten! Haha I've been eating them regularly since. Just butter and sour cream for me :) mmmmmm now I want to go home and eat one! I bake up a big batch and keep them in the fridge for easy quick reheating.Click to expand...

I do the same thing. Except I only have a toaster oven, no microwave, so they take forever to reheat! I'm about to cave and get a microwave, except I have absolutely no where to put it.. :dohh:


----------



## Kittycat155

I know for me I crave bland food when not feeling well as that was what Mom always wanted to make to prevent it from coming up. So bland reminds me of being taken care of and sick at home when I was young.


----------



## newlywed2013

Kittycat155 said:


> I know for me I crave bland food when not feeling well as that was what Mom always wanted to make to prevent it from coming up. So bland reminds me of being taken care of and sick at home when I was young.


Thats usually when I want it too, but for the most part I am feeling fine. Just in the mornings I get a bit nauseous..


----------



## CharlieKeys

Craving cheese here. Same as my little girl before ... So I'm also leaning towards girl!


----------



## sprite30

Ha same here with the baked potatoes with sour cream. That was I had for dinner 2 nights last week as I had zero energy to cook and nothing sounded good. I def didn't want anything flavorful and now I'm craving shrimp far diavolo bc I went out t dinner with my friend last week and that is what she ordered and we went out last night and they had it on the menu and then they had it on Rachel Ray today. And I'm not usually a big fan of shrimp or spicy but I feel like I need to just try it so I can get it out of my head lol


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I have been craving curry and yoghurt up to now, but I seem to be developing a new one instead...sultana bran. How bizarre. Currently eating my 3rd bowl of the day. Oh well, at least it's healthy :shrug:

I've completely gone off tea :cry: I haven't had a cuppa since about 5w4d, and am now at 8w2d. That's the longest I've gone without tea for about 15 years. I just can't stomach the thought of it :/

Really wishing this cold would go away, too :(


----------



## Jcliff

I craved watermelon, grapes, Popsicles with my daughter! Now I'm craving like vinegar, Italian dressing stuff weird..


----------



## GeralynB

I woke up from a nap with a headache. Ugh


----------



## newlywed2013

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I've completely gone off tea :cry: I haven't had a cuppa since about 5w4d, and am now at 8w2d. That's the longest I've gone without tea for about 15 years. I just can't stomach the thought of it :/

I'm the same way with coffee. I've had some every day for years and right after I got my BFP I lost the taste for it. I've had a few sips of a frappe from starbucks and that was good, but other than that, yuck.


----------



## MamaMac123

Does anyone else have the super human nose going on??? The other day I got out of the car and could have sworn I walked right into a Mexican restaurant! I'm still craving fajitas and I have no idea where the smell was coming from! Maybe from a neighbouring house? 

Then one of my nanny kidlets was coloring and the marker smell almost made me vomit. And last night I was in the bath and suddenly smelled dog pee very strongly. Turned out my puppy had just peed on her pad....in the other room with a closed bathroom door and a hall between us! It's crazy! I smell everything!!!


----------



## GeralynB

Here's an odd question...my SIL who just had a baby 6 weeks ago wants me to go with her to a bouncy castle place tomorrow so my 2 year old niece can have some fun. She wants me to go in the castles with her since she'll be holding the baby. She doesn't know I'm pregnant...is it safe to go in those things?


----------



## GeralynB

MamaMac123 said:


> Does anyone else have the super human nose going on??? The other day I got out of the car and could have sworn I walked right into a Mexican restaurant! I'm still craving fajitas and I have no idea where the smell was coming from! Maybe from a neighbouring house?
> 
> Then one of my nanny kidlets was coloring and the marker smell almost made me vomit. And last night I was in the bath and suddenly smelled dog pee very strongly. Turned out my puppy had just peed on her pad....in the other room with a closed bathroom door and a hall between us! It's crazy! I smell everything!!!

Yes I definitely notice I've been smelling things a lot stronger...I noticed this even before I got my BFP.


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have the super human nose going on??? The other day I got out of the car and could have sworn I walked right into a Mexican restaurant! I'm still craving fajitas and I have no idea where the smell was coming from! Maybe from a neighbouring house?
> 
> Then one of my nanny kidlets was coloring and the marker smell almost made me vomit. And last night I was in the bath and suddenly smelled dog pee very strongly. Turned out my puppy had just peed on her pad....in the other room with a closed bathroom door and a hall between us! It's crazy! I smell everything!!!
> 
> Yes I definitely notice I've been smelling things a lot stronger...I noticed this even before I got my BFP.Click to expand...

super human sniffer here too. I work in the mall and I could smell the nail salon from a mile away. I also made a post a few days ago that I could smell the Popsicle that I pulled out of the freezer to know what flavor I grabbed.


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> Here's an odd question...my SIL who just had a baby 6 weeks ago wants me to go with her to a bouncy castle place tomorrow so my 2 year old niece can have some fun. She wants me to go in the castles with her since she'll be holding the baby. She doesn't know I'm pregnant...is it safe to go in those things?

I consulted "Dr. Google" and it seems fine as long as you don't go crazy to where you could hurt yourself. Small bounces seem fine, and since it's with little kids you wouldn't be jumping like a maniac anyways.


----------



## zephyr

Ive been craving steak. Every time I go out for a meal with my mum I order a steak and its so great!

I still have a very strong cucumber aversion. Never had one quite like this before but even the smell makes me feel really ill.

My mums husband meets up with her today and they go to the motel. She doesn't know I'm pregnant and im not telling her. She said some pretty hurtful things the other day about the number of children I have, the amount of food I eat, she even said my ex should be putting his partner before his kids. Gosh she made me so mad! So no. I wont be telling her while shes here.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I wouldn't be jumping just really making sure my niece doesn't fall.


----------



## newlywed2013

I've been mentioning to dh how good steak sounds, but of course I dont have the energy to go out to eat, and our grill is buried under feet and feet of snow.


----------



## Kittycat155

How many other kids will be in there. I would not worry about 2 yo and you but if there are some older kids who can really bounce I would feel horrible if one nudged me as I would worry. 


My aversion is onions and cream cheese. the onions is pretty sad as I bought SO many as was eating a few a day and then I can not handle one. Good they are cheap but waste is waste.


----------



## Kittycat155

steak does sound really good. The drive home after does not. Steak is something I enjoy while eating out...without my 2 piggy dogs drooling and acting like they never get fed. They are usually good though


----------



## mommyof2peas

I lost the baby at 8 weeks


----------



## GeralynB

Kittycat155 said:


> How many other kids will be in there. I would not worry about 2 yo and you but if there are some older kids who can really bounce I would feel horrible if one nudged me as I would worry.
> 
> 
> My aversion is onions and cream cheese. the onions is pretty sad as I bought SO many as was eating a few a day and then I can not handle one. Good they are cheap but waste is waste.

I went with them a couple months ago and it's all little ones around 2 or 3 years old



mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

Oh no so sorry :hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

Oh no I am so sorry :cry: :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

I am so sorry :( :hugs: :hugs: :cry:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

So sorry for your loss, mommyof2peas. Big hugs!


----------



## Scootie

I'm so tired of being nauseous all day and night! Anyone else?

I was bad today and had roast beef. It was the only thing that sounded good. Now I feel guilty!


----------



## GeralynB

My headache went away after having some pizza and chugging down 3 glasses of water...maybe I was just hungry or dehydrated


----------



## GeralynB

I'm a vegetarian so the not eating deli meats or sushi is not an issue for me


----------



## newlywed2013

So I have 3 gerbils and with all my hormones, every noise they make is driving me nuts, so DH put them in our bathroom on the other side of the house, but since I'm going to the bathroom a hundred times a day, I keep forgetting to close the door! So across the house, over my tv, all I hear is my gerbils throwing around their ceramic food bowl! AAaaaargh! 

Rant over. *gets butt out of recliner and shuts bathroom door. again*


----------



## GeralynB

I am sitting on the couch crying for absolutely no reason whatsoever.


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> I am sitting on the couch crying for absolutely no reason whatsoever.

https://i62.tinypic.com/rhtpwo.png


Hahaha. Stupid hormones. :dohh:


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

What? Oh no!! I am so sorry. Did you have any feeling? Or were you surprised at ultrasound? :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I am sitting on the couch crying for absolutely no reason whatsoever.
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/rhtpwo.png
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Stupid hormones. :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha so true!


----------



## rbourre

I'm so hungry but I don't have the energy to make anything. I want a smoothie but I'm afraid of the blender making too much noise and waking my daughter up.


----------



## zephyr

Mommyof2peas I am so sorry :(


----------



## zephyr

We decided to replace the kids furniture and I ordered a bed yesterday and it showed up today!! Super fast delivery. So I have been putting that together this morning. Really love it so will order the other 3 through this company. 
I am hoping to have our twins in their own beds after they turn 2 which is on the 1st May. 

Yeah I really feel like steak I brought like 8 packets of it last week but put it all in the freezer :/ so I can't have any right now which is really stink. 
I'm making a curry for tea :) it smells so yummy. Its in the slow cooker and the smell is making me hungry.


----------



## sprite30

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

Oh no I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## newlywed2013

Oh my gosh do I have bad gas tonight :haha: 

DH is in for a treat when he gets home from school!


----------



## kel21

I am so so sorry mommyof2peas. :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

jmandrews said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I lost the baby at 8 weeks
> 
> What? Oh no!! I am so sorry. Did you have any feeling? Or were you surprised at ultrasound? :hugs:Click to expand...

No I was surprised. I still feel pregnant :cry: I have a D&C tomorrow morning. My husband wants to try again as soon as possible. I've never seen him cry like that. It was a hard day. We went to the hospital to confirm and while getting a US my 2 year old feel off a chair and hit her head, big ol goose egg. So we had to go to the ER. I just can't believe this is happening. The hardest part was trying to explain to my 5 year old that the baby had passed and just wasnt ready yo meet us yet.


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I lost the baby at 8 weeks
> 
> What? Oh no!! I am so sorry. Did you have any feeling? Or were you surprised at ultrasound? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No I was surprised. I still feel pregnant :cry: I have a D&C tomorrow morning. My husband wants to try again as soon as possible. I've never seen him cry like that. It was a hard day. We went to the hospital to confirm and while getting a US my 2 year old feel off a chair and hit her head, big ol goose egg. So we had to go to the ER. I just can't believe this is happening. The hardest part was trying to explain to my 5 year old that the baby had passed and just wasnt ready yo meet us yet.Click to expand...

I am so sorry :( that is terrifying. I didn't think you were having any issues. Such a horrible surprise. Your poor DH and DD. Hope you all can get some rest. Keeping you in my prayers. I hate this is happening to you. I feel so gutted. I want to protect all these babies and keep them healthy and safe.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh, mommyof2peas, that is heartbreaking. I am so very sorry!!! Sending lots of love and prayers your way. I hope tomorrow goes as planned, and you heal and move forward very quickly. Know we all support and are thinking of you! 

I hope your little one's head also heals quickly!


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

I am so, so sorry to hear your sad news-just heartbreaking :-(

My thoughts are with you x


----------



## ljo1984

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

I am so so sorry to hear this :-( sending hugs and healing vibes. Xxx


----------



## zebadi

:hugs: I'm so sorry mommyof2peas. :hugs:


----------



## zebadi

So my doppler arrived yesterday.... I found baby's hb first time round and then i lost it and couldnt find it again!!! argghhh! so frustrating! took me ages, im not even sure where to start :huh:


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> So my doppler arrived yesterday.... I found baby's hb first time round and then i lost it and couldnt find it again!!! argghhh! so frustrating! took me ages, im not even sure where to start :huh:

Around just above the public bone area-start to one side and work your way across x


----------



## jmandrews

I have already asked this but lost the post... What Doppler do you ladies use?


----------



## Jcliff

I have a sonoline b


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Is anyone else feeling SUPER thirsty and dehydrated? I have been pounding water down like crazy (120 ounces yesterday), and it feels like I can't get enough!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

So sorry mommyof2peas :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> Is anyone else feeling SUPER thirsty and dehydrated? I have been pounding water down like crazy (120 ounces yesterday), and it feels like I can't get enough!!!

I was like this one night in bed last week. I drank about 3 pints of water!!

I've frequently found myself ultra thirsty-I guess it has something to do with kidneys working harder due to having 50% more blood pumping around our bodies.


----------



## kel21

jmandrews said:


> I have already asked this but lost the post... What Doppler do you ladies use?

I have the sonoline c1, but that is only because I found it cheaper than the b. I also opted for the 2mhz wand instead of the 3mhz. They say the 2mhz penetrates deeper and I figured with it being so small I'd need that!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Threw up for the first time yesterday. Ate a jalapeno popper, and my tummy didn't want it. :( I really like jalapeno poppers..


----------



## Jcliff

mommyof2peas said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I lost the baby at 8 weeks
> 
> What? Oh no!! I am so sorry. Did you have any feeling? Or were you surprised at ultrasound? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No I was surprised. I still feel pregnant :cry: I have a D&C tomorrow morning. My husband wants to try again as soon as possible. I've never seen him cry like that. It was a hard day. We went to the hospital to confirm and while getting a US my 2 year old feel off a chair and hit her head, big ol goose egg. So we had to go to the ER. I just can't believe this is happening. The hardest part was trying to explain to my 5 year old that the baby had passed and just wasnt ready yo meet us yet.Click to expand...

I am so sorry! Was this your first US?


----------



## SisterRose

I had a dating scan today, I thought I was 5+6 but they said I'm measuring 5+4. I didn't expect to see much, especially since they said I was early but there was a tiny, tiny baby AND a heartbeat! I've researched a bit and most places i've read have said that 5+4 is too early to see a baby or a heartbeat so im thinking that maybe I am more likely 5+6 - 6 and just measuring a bit behind. What's the earliest anyone else has seen baby and heartbeat?

Im also a bit bummed because the scan shows I have another subchorionic hematoma :-( bigger than in my last pregnancy. Last time it went away on it's own and I also had no bleeding but now I have a heads up to be aware of bleeding and will have an idea why! just hope it goes away.


----------



## ljo1984

I was exactly 6 weeks with my eldest daughter and saw a bean with hb  xx


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> I have already asked this but lost the post... What Doppler do you ladies use?

i ordered the sonoline b only cuz a few mommies on here also use it and reccomend it. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Jcliff said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I lost the baby at 8 weeks
> 
> What? Oh no!! I am so sorry. Did you have any feeling? Or were you surprised at ultrasound? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No I was surprised. I still feel pregnant :cry: I have a D&C tomorrow morning. My husband wants to try again as soon as possible. I've never seen him cry like that. It was a hard day. We went to the hospital to confirm and while getting a US my 2 year old feel off a chair and hit her head, big ol goose egg. So we had to go to the ER. I just can't believe this is happening. The hardest part was trying to explain to my 5 year old that the baby had passed and just wasnt ready yo meet us yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry! Was this your first US?Click to expand...

Yes it was. Have my D&C this morning.


----------



## zebadi

SoBlessedMama said:


> Is anyone else feeling SUPER thirsty and dehydrated? I have been pounding water down like crazy (120 ounces yesterday), and it feels like I can't get enough!!!

Yep! today I'm SUPER DUPER thirsty!!


----------



## zebadi

SisterRose said:


> I had a dating scan today, I thought I was 5+6 but they said I'm measuring 5+4. I didn't expect to see much, especially since they said I was early but there was a tiny, tiny baby AND a heartbeat! I've researched a bit and most places i've read have said that 5+4 is too early to see a baby or a heartbeat so im thinking that maybe I am more likely 5+6 - 6 and just measuring a bit behind. What's the earliest anyone else has seen baby and heartbeat?
> 
> Im also a bit bummed because the scan shows I have another subchorionic hematoma :-( bigger than in my last pregnancy. Last time it went away on it's own and I also had no bleeding but now I have a heads up to be aware of bleeding and will have an idea why! just hope it goes away.

I was 5+5 when i saw hb xx


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> I lost the baby at 8 weeks
> 
> What? Oh no!! I am so sorry. Did you have any feeling? Or were you surprised at ultrasound? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No I was surprised. I still feel pregnant :cry: I have a D&C tomorrow morning. My husband wants to try again as soon as possible. I've never seen him cry like that. It was a hard day. We went to the hospital to confirm and while getting a US my 2 year old feel off a chair and hit her head, big ol goose egg. So we had to go to the ER. I just can't believe this is happening. The hardest part was trying to explain to my 5 year old that the baby had passed and just wasnt ready yo meet us yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry! Was this your first US?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was. Have my D&C this morning.Click to expand...

So sorry :( hope you recover quickly. Here for you always.


----------



## zebadi

so the only people who know I'm expecting are my mom and sisters, and DH parents and siblings.. 

I was at my cousins party last night, tried to wear something slightly loose around the stomach as i can already see a tiny bump! I asked DH b4 we left, what do we say if anyone asks the question cuz I dont want to say no and i dont want to say yes... he just shrugged and said.. i dont know, you'll think of something.. 

Annnyyy wayyy, this is the convo that took place between me and my cousin.. 

Cousin: gosh you've put on weight, are you preggerz? 
Me: do I really look that big??? 
Cousin: well yeh, and you've got a little bump...
Me: Must be all that food I just ate! :shy:

ARGGHHH!!! Why do people ask! WHEN we want you to know we will tell you!!!! :growlmad:
Only 3 more weeks to go then i can tell EVERYONE! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Yay ordered my Doppler :) I'm excited!


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> so the only people who know I'm expecting are my mom and sisters, and DH parents and siblings..
> 
> I was at my cousins party last night, tried to wear something slightly loose around the stomach as i can already see a tiny bump! I asked DH b4 we left, what do we say if anyone asks the question cuz I dont want to say no and i dont want to say yes... he just shrugged and said.. i dont know, you'll think of something..
> 
> Annnyyy wayyy, this is the convo that took place between me and my cousin..
> 
> Cousin: gosh you've put on weight, are you preggerz?
> Me: do I really look that big???
> Cousin: well yeh, and you've got a little bump...
> Me: Must be all that food I just ate! :shy:
> 
> ARGGHHH!!! Why do people ask! WHEN we want you to know we will tell you!!!! :growlmad:
> Only 3 more weeks to go then i can tell EVERYONE! :happydance:

Sounds like she already knows and was just trying to get you to tell her. Did someone tell??? That's how my family is.


----------



## rbourre

I really want a doppler, but I don't really want to spend $100 on one. I wish there was a cheaper one other than the really cheap one that says it doesn't work until the third trimester.


----------



## newlywed2013

I'm so tired of being nauseous and tired all the time! Is first tri over yet?? I need to go grocery shopping soo bad but it's so hard to get going and get out of the house :(


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> so the only people who know I'm expecting are my mom and sisters, and DH parents and siblings..
> 
> I was at my cousins party last night, tried to wear something slightly loose around the stomach as i can already see a tiny bump! I asked DH b4 we left, what do we say if anyone asks the question cuz I dont want to say no and i dont want to say yes... he just shrugged and said.. i dont know, you'll think of something..
> 
> Annnyyy wayyy, this is the convo that took place between me and my cousin..
> 
> Cousin: gosh you've put on weight, are you preggerz?
> Me: do I really look that big???
> Cousin: well yeh, and you've got a little bump...
> Me: Must be all that food I just ate! :shy:
> 
> ARGGHHH!!! Why do people ask! WHEN we want you to know we will tell you!!!! :growlmad:
> Only 3 more weeks to go then i can tell EVERYONE! :happydance:
> 
> Sounds like she already knows and was just trying to get you to tell her. Did someone tell??? That's how my family is.Click to expand...

I have a feeling my mom has told people! she wont admit it though.


----------



## KylasBaby

I've been doing some calculating and I ovulated 3-4 days late so I think that would put me back 3-4 days right? So instead of being 6wks3days at my ultrasound I could have just been 6weeks. I'm not sure if that would have made much of a difference with seeing anything in the sac. So by those calculations for my next ultrasound I'll be 7wks 3days rather than 7wks 6days. I don't know it those few days are enough to make a difference between seeing something I'm the sac and not?


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> Yay ordered my Doppler :) I'm excited!

Yayy!! which one did you order?


----------



## Jcliff

KylasBaby said:


> I've been doing some calculating and I ovulated 3-4 days late so I think that would put me back 3-4 days right? So instead of being 6wks3days at my ultrasound I could have just been 6weeks. I'm not sure if that would have made much of a difference with seeing anything in the sac. So by those calculations for my next ultrasound I'll be 7wks 3days rather than 7wks 6days. I don't know it those few days are enough to make a difference between seeing something I'm the sac and not?

When is your next scan?


----------



## KylasBaby

Jcliff said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I've been doing some calculating and I ovulated 3-4 days late so I think that would put me back 3-4 days right? So instead of being 6wks3days at my ultrasound I could have just been 6weeks. I'm not sure if that would have made much of a difference with seeing anything in the sac. So by those calculations for my next ultrasound I'll be 7wks 3days rather than 7wks 6days. I don't know it those few days are enough to make a difference between seeing something I'm the sac and not?
> 
> When is your next scan?Click to expand...

March 7


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Yay ordered my Doppler :) I'm excited!
> 
> Yayy!! which one did you order?Click to expand...

I order the sonoline b :)



rbourre said:


> I really want a doppler, but I don't really want to spend $100 on one. I wish there was a cheaper one other than the really cheap one that says it doesn't work until the third trimester.

I didn't want spend that much but I looked on eBay and got this one for $53 and free shipping.


----------



## sprite30

Oh man mommy2peas, I am so sorry ..now I truly understand why people say to wait to tell people. I feel like at this point we have told all the most important people. But now I do think I will wait until 12 weeks to announce to the rest. It's such a heartbreaking situation. We were originally planning to announce it after our scan on March 3rd but probably not now. It's just so heartbreaking bc I want to be so excited and share my excitement with people now but I don't think I can handle it if it doesn't work out. 

Until I started ttc, I never even knew anyone who had a miscarriage. It wasn't even in my vocabulary. And I certainly didn't know anyone that had fertility problems, it wasn't until we were married for almost 3 years that friends and family started telling me there stories assuming that we were having trouble. 

Now I know more about pregnancy then I ever needed too and it's scaring the crap out of me. Ectopic, blighted ovum, molar pregnancy, and the list goes on and on. Boy was I naive. I think I liked it better that way.


----------



## rbourre

I live in a shared house and my neighbours food smell keeps coming over through the vents when the heat turns on. It is making me feel sick it is so strong and it smells so bad. I'd say about 95% of the time, it's the same smell. It's so bad. It even makes my husband gag, I keep telling him to imagine what it would be like being pregnant and already feeling sick. I need to get up and make my daughter lunch, but I feel so sick right now because of that smell.


----------



## newlywed2013

Somehow my husband has convinced me to meet him and one of his coworkers for lunch. For pizza of all things. I've had pizza the past two days, so I'm not quite sure how I feel about this. It's a different kind of pizza I think though. So hopefully It will be fine. Then I have to go grocery shopping. Ugh- where to find the energy?


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> Oh man mommy2peas, I am so sorry ..now I truly understand why people say to wait to tell people. I feel like at this point we have told all the most important people. But now I do think I will wait until 12 weeks to announce to the rest. It's such a heartbreaking situation. We were originally planning to announce it after our scan on March 3rd but probably not now. It's just so heartbreaking bc I want to be so excited and share my excitement with people now but I don't think I can handle it if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Until I started ttc, I never even knew anyone who had a miscarriage. It wasn't even in my vocabulary. And I certainly didn't know anyone that had fertility problems, it wasn't until we were married for almost 3 years that friends and family started telling me there stories assuming that we were having trouble.
> 
> Now I know more about pregnancy then I ever needed too and it's scaring the crap out of me. Ectopic, blighted ovum, molar pregnancy, and the list goes on and on. Boy was I naive. I think I liked it better that way.

I feel the same way. I already told EVERYONE, and now I'm wondering if that was a bad idea. Talking about miscarriage is so taboo that I really didn't know it was so common. I feel like if I never joined this site I'd feel much better about my pregnancy, but this site has also made me aware of so many things. :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

sprite30 said:


> Oh man mommy2peas, I am so sorry ..now I truly understand why people say to wait to tell people. I feel like at this point we have told all the most important people. But now I do think I will wait until 12 weeks to announce to the rest. It's such a heartbreaking situation. We were originally planning to announce it after our scan on March 3rd but probably not now. It's just so heartbreaking bc I want to be so excited and share my excitement with people now but I don't think I can handle it if it doesn't work out.
> 
> Until I started ttc, I never even knew anyone who had a miscarriage. It wasn't even in my vocabulary. And I certainly didn't know anyone that had fertility problems, it wasn't until we were married for almost 3 years that friends and family started telling me there stories assuming that we were having trouble.
> 
> 
> Now I know more about pregnancy then I ever needed too and it's scaring the crap out of me. Ectopic, blighted ovum, molar pregnancy, and the list goes on and on. Boy was I naive. I think I liked it better that way.

I feel exactly the same - i thought you got pregnant and that was it, turns out it took 6 years with 3 mc inbetween my son, its really taken he fun out of early pregnancy. I did get a great scan today so feeling a tad more excited though :flower:


----------



## GeralynB

The only people we told were my sister and my cousin(had to tell her bc I went on a trip to Mexico with her 2 days after I found out and wasn't going to be able to hide the fact that I wasn't drinking) my scan isn't until March 18 but I really don't want to wait that long to find out if everything is okay. I might just have my sister do a scan (she's a sono tech) next weekend (even if it is internal) just to put my mind at ease


----------



## Jcliff

We haven't told anyone. This was a big shock to us, I wasn't taking prenatals, or taking care of myself in the beginning because I had no idea! I've had two US.. Measuring 4 days behind but strong HB. I have another apt next Thursday, if things are good well tell family. I havevt felt pregnant the last 2 days so I'm alittle worried,but whatver happens, happens. I had two mc before my dd so who knows


----------



## sprite30

Ohh ttclou that is so wonderful to hear I am so glad for you. I'm just an emotional wreck today. I went out to grab lunch and a song came on the radio and the lyrics said " this was the day they'd waited for all their lives" and I just burst into tears. 

I am very glad I found bnb, my first friend to ever miscarry actually told me about it but if it wasn't for bnb it prob would have taken me much longer to conceive because I did learn a lot about what was normal especially when it comes to Fallopian tubes, I would have never had the strength to remove my left tube if I hadn't heard all the success stories. 

I will feel a whole lot better when I go on Monday, but it's killing me to have to wait all weekend. Also I think the reason I am so nervous was bc the two people I know in person that miscarried was at 9weeks and 10 weeks and I'm getting too close to that


----------



## ttclou25

sprite30 said:


> Ohh ttclou that is so wonderful to hear I am so glad for you. I'm just an emotional wreck today. I went out to grab lunch and a song came on the radio and the lyrics said " this was the day they'd waited for all their lives" and I just burst into tears.
> 
> I am very glad I found bnb, my first friend to ever miscarry actually told me about it but if it wasn't for bnb it prob would have taken me much longer to conceive because I did learn a lot about what was normal especially when it comes to Fallopian tubes, I would have never had the strength to remove my left tube if I hadn't heard all the success stories.
> 
> I will feel a whole lot better when I go on Monday, but it's killing me to have to wait all weekend. Also I think the reason I am so nervous was bc the two people I know in person that miscarried was at 9weeks and 10 weeks and I'm getting too close to that

I hope Monday comes round quick for you, i know the wait it horrid. Keep yourself busy all weekend. Your Betas look good so i bet you doing great x


----------



## jmandrews

For the past week and a half I haven't felt pregnant. I'm not having any symptoms. I am feeling very nervous! We have told most of our family and our close friends. If something happens is rather they know than not. I wouldn't be able to hide that secret as well. I just continue to try to have faith everything is ok.


----------



## rbourre

I just got my letter in the mail for my first OB appointment. It's not until April 11 so I will be 12 weeks 5 days. I have an ultrasound that week too. I have an appointment with my regular doctor March 17. 

I am hungry, but I don't want anything. I felt like eating pasta so I boiled some water but then I turned it off and dumped the water out. I was going to eat some crispy crackers with hummus, but I ate one and then didn't want anymore.


----------



## sprite30

Thanks ttclou, I hope it does too. I have a bday party on sat to attend. My friend who had the miscarriage at 10 weeks did go on to have a beautiful little girl and she is turning one. So I think I'll tell her that I'm pregnant only bc I am def going to need to support even just to get threw the next 3 weeks. 

Fx everything will be fine jm, fx for myself as well, I've been having very minimal symptoms this week. Today was the first morning I felt nauseas all week other then that I've just been exhausted. Which I usually am due to low iron, so it's weird.


----------



## GeralynB

rbourre said:


> I just got my letter in the mail for my first OB appointment. It's not until April 11 so I will be 12 weeks 5 days. I have an ultrasound that week too. I have an appointment with my regular doctor March 17.
> 
> I am hungry, but I don't want anything. I felt like eating pasta so I boiled some water but then I turned it off and dumped the water out. I was going to eat some crispy crackers with hummus, but I ate one and then didn't want anymore.

I'm with you...I'm hungry but there's nothing I want to eat. I'm not nauseous just don't feel like eating much. I'm forcing myself to eat some pizza


----------



## mommyberry

Wow... this surely is a very chatty group... tens of pages have passed before I came back. 

Mommy2peas - I'm so sorry you had to find out this way. My thoughts are with you. I really loved the large family concept with 5 kids... I sure hope you get better soon and get the bun back in the oven.

jmandrews - You'll be fine hun! Keep faith!

Cntrygirl - My friend craved veggies with her DS. Good luck! And we are EDD buddies... so I'm going to stalk you!

AFM - I'm having difficulty with my sleeping position. Flat on the back, Right side, Left side... none of it is comfortable. Ofcourse on my tummy is not even an option... but that is what I am used to all these years. My back is so stiff and painful because of restless sleep. 

If this is the case now... I'm just scared how it is going to be further along! All you second timers, nth timers... please tell me how to sleep better!? Especially with this fatigue... I surely need some tips!


----------



## jmandrews

mommyberry said:


> Wow... this surely is a very chatty group... tens of pages have passed before I came back.
> 
> Mommy2peas - I'm so sorry you had to find out this way. My thoughts are with you. I really loved the large family concept with 5 kids... I sure hope you get better soon and get the bun back in the oven.
> 
> jmandrews - You'll be fine hun! Keep faith!
> 
> Cntrygirl - My friend craved veggies with her DS. Good luck! And we are EDD buddies... so I'm going to stalk you!
> 
> AFM - I'm having difficulty with my sleeping position. Flat on the back, Right side, Left side... none of it is comfortable. Ofcourse on my tummy is not even an option... but that is what I am used to all these years. My back is so stiff and painful because of restless sleep.
> 
> If this is the case now... I'm just scared how it is going to be further along! All you second timers, nth timers... please tell me how to sleep better!? Especially with this fatigue... I surely need some tips!

you can sleep are on your tummy up to 17 or 18 weeks. I am a huge tummy sleeper so when it came time that i couldn't anymore it was tough. I would invest in a body pillow or a snoogle. it always helped me to have a body pillow in front for belly support and to go between my legs and then on in back. that way if i rolled over i wouldn't have to move my pillow. lol you dH with be thrilled. haha i also would try white noise. it helps me.


----------



## zephyr

Mommyberry im a tummy sleeper too and sleeping on my tummy in early pregnancy always helps me sleep better. Done it with all 4 of my pregnancies, my son I did up until 15 17 weeks ish, til it got too uncomfortable for me. 
Use pillows or get a maternity pillow. I used one of those with the twins and slept really well for a few weeks with it.


----------



## SisterRose

Tummy sleeper here too, I still do until it's uncomfortable!

I was also curious how many of you have three children or more? I was just reading this https://www.scarymommy.com/having-a-third-child/ and I found it too funny but also scary! is it really hard jumping from one to two? im so scared! and excited...and scared!!! :wacko:


----------



## taquito0523

*New to Group*

Please someone tell me that I am NOT already the crazy mom... LOL. Had an unscheduled visit with my OB yesterday as I woke up in the middle of the night and had to pee...then saw light light pink blood. :( Was devestated! Spent the next few hours crying, and then on hold with my dr. for about an hour trying to speak to a nurse. They wanted me to come in right away for an ultrasound.

I made it there and they saw a beautiful gestational sac! measured right in alingment with my LMP. The yolk sac was a bit hidden and blurry in the angles she could find it, but it was there! I now have another appointment earlier than originally scheduled (moved to 3/14 from 4/1) and although she said everything looked good and that it was leftover implantation bleeding just making its way out slowly, why am I still so nervous?!?! 

I have a feeling this little "appleseed" just wanted me to see it and let me know everything was progressing as it shoud be. Am I just crazy? Has anyone else experienced any spotting or had any of these issues?

Oh and due date (estimated until next u/s) is 10/27!!!!! Add me to the list please! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Tummy sleeper here too!

Boy am I going to miss that in a few weeks!

I remember dd2 kicking me if I slept even slightly on my stomach! Lol


----------



## Loopy Laura

Wow I've been away for a couple of days and so much to catch up on! 

Mommyof2peas - I'm so sorry, that must have been a big shock. I'm thinking of you.

Sprite30 - as this is also my first pregnancy I'm totally with you. I had no idea about all the things that could go wrong and always assumes if you miscarried you would know about it. I'm glad I do know more about it now as at least I can be prepared for each scenario. 

I barely have any symptoms anymore. My bbs are less sore and I'm not even tired or nauseous. It is all worrying me so much I just booked a private scan for 12th march which will be at 9 weeks. Time just seems to be so slow right now! 

I've just been on an overnight work trip and I'm pretty sure my work colleagues guessed. I usually love my wine and they definitely clocked that I wasn't drinking. This would be ok for once but I'm at another overnight work thing with the same people on Tuesday and they will get suspicious twice in a row! But I really don't want to tell anyone at work yet...

On another note I always sleep on my tummy and it's reassuring to hear that I can continue to do so until I get uncomfortable! 

Congrats to those with positive scans!


----------



## MamaMac123

Doppler question....I don't know a lot about the ones you rent or buy. Are there any risks using it? Can you use it daily? How soon can you hear a heartbeat with it? I'm overweight, would it still work for me through all my belly fat? 

Deli meat question....how strictly are you guys following that one? When I first heard about it I was determined to stick with it but then I also hear so many people saying its overkill and to just be careful that things haven't gone bad and you'll be fine. I had one friend say that she was obsessing over the details and her doc told her babies are resilient and as long as she's not doing crack everything will be fine. Haha

I don't think I'd go THAT lax, but I do think some of what we're told not to do is taken to an extreme. What do you all think?

As to the question of who to tell and when, we've told almost everyone already. Short of a Facebook announcement anyway. I didn't think I'd do that but we were trying for so long and most people in our life knew about it. They'd ask about kids and I'm a really open person so the story would easily come out. We had a lot of family and friends praying right along with us for this so when it finally happened we couldn't wait to share the joy and the blessing! My thinking is this, first, I don't want to assume the worst. Anything could happen, yes, but I'm naturally a pessimistic person so if I don't keep myself in check my brain will spiral to every possible bad outcome. So I've been very consciously trying to assume the best instead. May bite me in the butt! But I just want to have faith and know that good or bad it's in God's hands not mine. Telling people won't change the outcome and it won't hurt less if something happens and no one knows. Second, if something does happen I would most likely tell all these people anyway just because that's who I am. 

Feeling exhausted today. It's been a doozy! Went to get a leaky tire patched for $30 and came away $800 later after finding out the issue was much bigger! Yuck! There went the baby budget for the next few months! The stress of all that has me feeling drained today. Looking forward to a weekend of rest! 

Hope you all had a better day than I!


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi ladies! Hope it's not too late to hop in. I'm 8 weeks today, due Oct 10, although I just had an us that measured 7w3d. I have a 20 month old and massive m/s, which is miserable, but I keep reminding myself it's for a good cause!

Also, I'll address my signature sometime soon...it's obviously left over from my last pregnancy!


----------



## cricket in VA

Mommyberry, I slept on my tummy until about 25 weeks last time, and then was still mostly on my tummy but just propped up a bit on my Dream Genii until almost the end! My bump never got insanely huge, so it was fine for me. I would definitely recommend a pillow of some sort. Good luck!


----------



## zephyr

Sisterrose from memory I don't think going from 2 to 3 was that bad. I remember wishing for an extra hand at times but we managed just fine :) juggling the kids, a new baby and school, ballet etc was hard also. 

Lol my nana and mum showed up earlier asked if I wanted to go out for dinner and immediately I said a steakhouse with a giant steak sounds perfect!! Then I realized that probably sounded pregnant as. Both sorta stared at me like huh? 

Steak is really the only thing I feel like right now. I usually crave fruit but gone off it all. No other food sounds good.


----------



## cntrygrl

Mommyberry-- Like other ladies have said I'd get one of those giant body pillows and sleep on your stomach as long as comfortable. Unfortunately I've been sleeping with a pillow since I found out I was pregnant. My ovaries are currently the size of plums from the fertility meds and this is smaller than what they originally were. 

MammaMac-- I would just be cautious. If you're ordering from a deli that you've frequented before and haven't had any issues I would say you're safe. I was eating a roast beef sub at quarter to 11 this morning.


----------



## La Mere

MamaMac123 said:


> Does anyone else have the super human nose going on??? The other day I got out of the car and could have sworn I walked right into a Mexican restaurant! I'm still craving fajitas and I have no idea where the smell was coming from! Maybe from a neighbouring house?
> 
> Then one of my nanny kidlets was coloring and the marker smell almost made me vomit. And last night I was in the bath and suddenly smelled dog pee very strongly. Turned out my puppy had just peed on her pad....in the other room with a closed bathroom door and a hall between us! It's crazy! I smell everything!!!

Me! Lol, I've had it since about 5 weeks or so and it's hell sometimes! Especially when it come to changing my son's poopy diapers!! Hope it eases up soon!



mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

I am so sorry, mommyof2peas! Sending prayers and healing vibes! :hugs:



jmandrews said:


> I have already asked this but lost the post... What Doppler do you ladies use?

I have a Sonoline b 3 MHz. Can't remember the site I bought it from but it was about $50.



SoBlessedMama said:


> Is anyone else feeling SUPER thirsty and dehydrated? I have been pounding water down like crazy (120 ounces yesterday), and it feels like I can't get enough!!!

Yeppers! Can't believe it! I feel like a fish out of water most of the day and it makes me pee so danged much! :haha:



MamaMac123 said:


> Doppler question....I don't know a lot about the ones you rent or buy. Are there any risks using it? Can you use it daily? How soon can you hear a heartbeat with it? I'm overweight, would it still work for me through all my belly fat?
> 
> Deli meat question....how strictly are you guys following that one? When I first heard about it I was determined to stick with it but then I also hear so many people saying its overkill and to just be careful that things haven't gone bad and you'll be fine. I had one friend say that she was obsessing over the details and her doc told her babies are resilient and as long as she's not doing crack everything will be fine. Haha
> 
> I don't think I'd go THAT lax, but I do think some of what we're told not to do is taken to an extreme. What do you all think?
> 
> As to the question of who to tell and when, we've told almost everyone already. Short of a Facebook announcement anyway. I didn't think I'd do that but we were trying for so long and most people in our life knew about it. They'd ask about kids and I'm a really open person so the story would easily come out. We had a lot of family and friends praying right along with us for this so when it finally happened we couldn't wait to share the joy and the blessing! My thinking is this, first, I don't want to assume the worst. Anything could happen, yes, but I'm naturally a pessimistic person so if I don't keep myself in check my brain will spiral to every possible bad outcome. So I've been very consciously trying to assume the best instead. May bite me in the butt! But I just want to have faith and know that good or bad it's in God's hands not mine. Telling people won't change the outcome and it won't hurt less if something happens and no one knows. Second, if something does happen I would most likely tell all these people anyway just because that's who I am.
> 
> Feeling exhausted today. It's been a doozy! Went to get a leaky tire patched for $30 and came away $800 later after finding out the issue was much bigger! Yuck! There went the baby budget for the next few months! The stress of all that has me feeling drained today. Looking forward to a weekend of rest!
> 
> Hope you all had a better day than I!

I have a doppler but I don't use it everyday. Still a little early for me to actually start using it. When I get into using it, I only use it once or twice a week, mostly for when I do my prenatal check ups. My midwife with my first had all shapes and sizes for clients and the doppler worked for all of them, but some wanted her to use the fetal stethoscope (aka as the Pinard horn or fetoscope). 

As for the deli meat: I am a not so strict vegetarian. But never have meat or any animal products in the house. If I do eat deli meat, I always heat it after making sure it's not expired. 

Hope you have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

taquito0523 said:


> *New to Group*
> 
> Please someone tell me that I am NOT already the crazy mom... LOL. Had an unscheduled visit with my OB yesterday as I woke up in the middle of the night and had to pee...then saw light light pink blood. :( Was devestated! Spent the next few hours crying, and then on hold with my dr. for about an hour trying to speak to a nurse. They wanted me to come in right away for an ultrasound.
> 
> I made it there and they saw a beautiful gestational sac! measured right in alingment with my LMP. The yolk sac was a bit hidden and blurry in the angles she could find it, but it was there! I now have another appointment earlier than originally scheduled (moved to 3/14 from 4/1) and although she said everything looked good and that it was leftover implantation bleeding just making its way out slowly, why am I still so nervous?!?!
> 
> I have a feeling this little "appleseed" just wanted me to see it and let me know everything was progressing as it shoud be. Am I just crazy? Has anyone else experienced any spotting or had any of these issues?
> 
> Oh and due date (estimated until next u/s) is 10/27!!!!! Add me to the list please! :)

I'm the same way!! On Monday of this week, I had some brown discharge, and I PANICKED. Went in to doc the next day for an early scan, and the sac is measuring spot on. Doctor said its probably just old implantation bleeding making its way out. She said unless it is bright red, its nothing to worry about. I spotted like that (very small amounts) Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. I cried and prayed and cried and prayed!! I convinced myself I was losing the baby, and then I'd think it was fine. I felt like a complete LUNATIC. I think it's natural to worry, and we really should just try to relax and enjoy it. : ) Just know you aren't alone!!


----------



## sprite30

zebadi said:


> So my doppler arrived yesterday.... I found baby's hb first time round and then i lost it and couldnt find it again!!! argghhh! so frustrating! took me ages, im not even sure where to start :huh:


My Doppler arrived today. I couldnt find the hb I got a nice swooshing sound but by the videos on youtube that's not the hb as it registered in the 130's and I think it's supposed to be in the 160's at this stage. I'm gonna wait until after my appointment on Monday make sure yhe doc says everything is ok and then try again


----------



## ljo1984

Sister rose, I'm also going from two to three (also have two girlies) how hard can it be right?? :-/ lol. Xx


----------



## rbourre

I bought my first thing for the new baby today. I went to a consignment store and they were having a fill a bag for $5 sale so I got my daughter some new clothes and a few things for the new baby. Basically gender neutral, but I couldn't pass up the giraffe outfit. I wish there was a way to know this early if it's a boy or a girl because that is a great sale and if it's a boy then I have nothing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140228-00439.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GeralynB

That giraffe outfit is so cute!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Eeek! Super cute outfits! : )


----------



## MamaMac123

Just got our first pregnancy/baby gift from one if my best friends! So exciting!


----------



## MamaMac123

So the little girl I nanny has been sleeping with this musical toy seahorse forever and I absolutely love it! It's the cutest baby toy! I always told myself that as soon as I was pregnant it's the first thing I'd buy my baby. Last week I finally got to go out and buy it and I was so excited! Then today this popped up on Facebook. :( so sad

https://www.abc15.com/news/national...oy-despite-fire-safety-concerns?autoplay=true

Now I feel like I have to take it back. *sniff sniff* :cry:


----------



## Jcliff

MamaMac123 said:


> So the little girl I nanny has been sleeping with this musical toy seahorse forever and I absolutely love it! It's the cutest baby toy! I always told myself that as soon as I was pregnant it's the first thing I'd buy my baby. Last week I finally got to go out and buy it and I was so excited! Then today this popped up on Facebook. :( so sad
> 
> https://www.abc15.com/news/national...oy-despite-fire-safety-concerns?autoplay=true
> 
> Now I feel like I have to take it back. *sniff sniff* :cry:

That's crazy my DD has one! She used to sleep with it when she was really young!


----------



## newlywed2013

They say that the new toys are fine because they only take 2 batteries instead of 3


----------



## MamaMac123

newlywed2013 said:


> They say that the new toys are fine because they only take 2 batteries instead of 3

Yeah I need to check mine and see how many batteries it takes. My nanny munchkins is the 3 battery one! Scary!


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> I bought my first thing for the new baby today. I went to a consignment store and they were having a fill a bag for $5 sale so I got my daughter some new clothes and a few things for the new baby. Basically gender neutral, but I couldn't pass up the giraffe outfit. I wish there was a way to know this early if it's a boy or a girl because that is a great sale and if it's a boy then I have nothing.

How cute is the giraffe outfit?! Ahh can't wait to shop!


----------



## Yo_Yo

cricket in VA said:


> Hi ladies! Hope it's not too late to hop in. I'm 8 weeks today, due Oct 10, although I just had an us that measured 7w3d. I have a 20 month old and massive m/s, which is miserable, but I keep reminding myself it's for a good cause!
> 
> Also, I'll address my signature sometime soon...it's obviously left over from my last pregnancy!

Welcome! 
Ms is hard work when you have a toddler to look after too, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

taquito0523 said:


> *New to Group*
> 
> Please someone tell me that I am NOT already the crazy mom... LOL. Had an unscheduled visit with my OB yesterday as I woke up in the middle of the night and had to pee...then saw light light pink blood. :( Was devestated! Spent the next few hours crying, and then on hold with my dr. for about an hour trying to speak to a nurse. They wanted me to come in right away for an ultrasound.
> 
> I made it there and they saw a beautiful gestational sac! measured right in alingment with my LMP. The yolk sac was a bit hidden and blurry in the angles she could find it, but it was there! I now have another appointment earlier than originally scheduled (moved to 3/14 from 4/1) and although she said everything looked good and that it was leftover implantation bleeding just making its way out slowly, why am I still so nervous?!?!
> 
> I have a feeling this little "appleseed" just wanted me to see it and let me know everything was progressing as it shoud be. Am I just crazy? Has anyone else experienced any spotting or had any of these issues?
> 
> Oh and due date (estimated until next u/s) is 10/27!!!!! Add me to the list please! :)

Welcome! 

Sounds like a little scare for you. Hope your ok now. :flower:

Must have been nice seeing the scan for reassurance though-all sounds great and as it should be on it for you.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm so sorry mommyof2peas :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh and I found going from 2 babies to 3 was a lot easier than from 1 to 2.


----------



## Jcliff

I'm so nervous to go from 1-2, esp when they will be 17 months apart.... I suffered terrible PPD with my DD so I'm terrified it's going to be just as bad or worse :(


----------



## SisterRose

It's nice hearing that Charliekeys, I hope it's the same here!

Jcliff - Going from 1-2 was a bit of a leap at first just getting in to routine but honestly has been great so far now that we're all settled! i am nervous about the small age gap of no.2 and no.3 as well there will be 13 months between them.x


----------



## MamaMac123

Jcliff said:


> I'm so nervous to go from 1-2, esp when they will be 17 months apart.... I suffered terrible PPD with my DD so I'm terrified it's going to be just as bad or worse :(

Have you ever considered placenta encapsulation? It's supposed to really help combat PPD. I have suffered depression for years so I know I'm totally at risk for PPD. When I first heard about it the concept grossed me out but the more I learned about the health benefits I couldn't imagine not doing it. Maybe look into it of you haven't already :) since you know PPD is an issue for you this could really help.


----------



## newlywed2013

I hate that my stomach and my bladder wake me up way before I am fully rested. And I have a feeling I am not getting back to sleep either...


----------



## SisterRose

That sucks Newlywed! I have started waking up in the night to pee too :-(


----------



## MamaMac123

SisterRose said:


> That sucks Newlywed! I have started waking up in the night to pee too :-(

Me as well, I wake up 2-3 times through the night for pee breaks.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I feel ya, newleywed!! Been waking up every morning at 4am with my bladder about to bust! And then it takes so long to go back to sleep, which isn't good since I wake up at 6:15 for work. But I take all the symptoms as a good sign that things are going right. : )


----------



## CharlieKeys

MamaMac123 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous to go from 1-2, esp when they will be 17 months apart.... I suffered terrible PPD with my DD so I'm terrified it's going to be just as bad or worse :(
> 
> Have you ever considered placenta encapsulation? It's supposed to really help combat PPD. I have suffered depression for years so I know I'm totally at risk for PPD. When I first heard about it the concept grossed me out but the more I learned about the health benefits I couldn't imagine not doing it. Maybe look into it of you haven't already :) since you know PPD is an issue for you this could really help.Click to expand...

My friend did this and swears by it.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Anyone had a sharp stabbing pain? I keep getting it on and off today :( it's not one one side it's right in the middle just above my pubic bone. :shrug: 

Personally I really struggled going from 1 to 2 ... But my second child was a very difficult baby. He had colic and silent reflux ... And even now behaviourally he's very challenging.


----------



## ljo1984

MamaMac123 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> I'm so nervous to go from 1-2, esp when they will be 17 months apart.... I suffered terrible PPD with my DD so I'm terrified it's going to be just as bad or worse :(
> 
> Have you ever considered placenta encapsulation? It's supposed to really help combat PPD. I have suffered depression for years so I know I'm totally at risk for PPD. When I first heard about it the concept grossed me out but the more I learned about the health benefits I couldn't imagine not doing it. Maybe look into it of you haven't already :) since you know PPD is an issue for you this could really help.Click to expand...

Totally look into this!! I've not suffered pnd but after my youngest had post traumatic stress and been looking into this as a help out just incase, also if you plan on bf it's fab for milk supply too 

And it's more getting into routine I found going 1-2 just took a few weeks to master then it's like you've been doing it forever


----------



## Jcliff

I had a friend who did it! I was going to ask her and see if the pills helped her and then discuss it with my husband


----------



## Loopy Laura

CharlieKeys said:


> Anyone had a sharp stabbing pain? I keep getting it on and off today :( it's not one one side it's right in the middle just above my pubic bone. :shrug:
> 
> Personally I really struggled going from 1 to 2 ... But my second child was a very difficult baby. He had colic and silent reflux ... And even now behaviourally he's very challenging.

I get sharp stabbing pains if I move suddenly or twist to get out of bed. It only lasts a second but it's very painful. It's on the left side usually though. No idea if this is normal I'm afraid.


----------



## CharlieKeys

If it's still happening I'll ask the midwife tomorrow at my booking in appt


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't gotten up yet in the middle of the night...I'm sure it's coming soon bc when I wake up in the morning I have to go so bad


----------



## Krippy

Loopy Laura said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Anyone had a sharp stabbing pain? I keep getting it on and off today :( it's not one one side it's right in the middle just above my pubic bone. :shrug:
> 
> Personally I really struggled going from 1 to 2 ... But my second child was a very difficult baby. He had colic and silent reflux ... And even now behaviourally he's very challenging.
> 
> I get sharp stabbing pains if I move suddenly or twist to get out of bed. It only lasts a second but it's very painful. It's on the left side usually though. No idea if this is normal I'm afraid.Click to expand...

Round ligament pain...just things growing and loosening up. I have got it with all 3 pregnancies! I am getting up in the night to pee, luckily I fall right back to sleep. Been feeling really rotten all day but happy for the reassurance. Scan on Tuesday afternoon! Hope everyone is well...with a 1 year old and feeling so crappy I am finding it hard to keep up on here! :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Charlie keys--I am having some sharp, stabbing pain when I twist or move the wrong way. Its painful, but not TOO bad, and only happens occasionally. I asked my doc about it at my appt on Tuesday, and she said it is very common. I think it has something to do with everything stretching and moving. If it worries you, just give your doc a call. But as long as its not constant, or accompanied by spotting, its probably very normal. : )


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I am feeling so much more tired than I did with my first. With my first at this stage I don't recall being tired at all until 3rd tri.


----------



## MamaMac123

Jcliff said:


> I had a friend who did it! I was going to ask her and see if the pills helped her and then discuss it with my husband

My best friend just did it with her third and says it's made a noticeable difference. The doula we've hired is goin to do it for us and the cost really isn't that much. ;)


----------



## MamaMac123

So last night I had a total miscarriage dream...bleeding, rush to the hospital the whole bit. Woke up terrified and rushed to the bathroom. Everything fine thank goodness. This happening to anyone else? I figure it must be normal as that is my fear right now, but still scary :(


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

MamaMac123 said:


> So last night I had a total miscarriage dream...bleeding, rush to the hospital the whole bit. Woke up terrified and rushed to the bathroom. Everything fine thank goodness. This happening to anyone else? I figure it must be normal as that is my fear right now, but still scary :(

Yes, I have had a few of these dreams. They are so horrible :cry: I think it's pretty normal - obviously we worry about it happening, and it crops up in our dreams as we process what we've been thinking about. As you say, though, that doesn't make them any easier.

I'm patiently waiting on a *nice* pregnancy dream, but it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> I haven't gotten up yet in the middle of the night...I'm sure it's coming soon bc when I wake up in the morning I have to go so bad

That's lucky for you! I get up 2-3 times a night! Its so frustrating!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mamamac, that's terrifying!!! So sorry you had to wake up that way!

I've been so nervous about things, that I'm sure a dream like that will hit me sooner or later.


----------



## zephyr

I forgot to take my morning sickness stuff before bed and woke up this morning so ill. My mum is picking me up in half an hour to go on a day trip which involves alot of driving eeeeeek so worried im going to vomit :(
I suppose I can wear the sea bands and just say im car sick tho.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I haven't had any mc dreams yet ..... But I do keep having naughty dreams ;) and very vivid and intense!! :blush:


----------



## MamaMac123

CharlieKeys said:


> I haven't had any mc dreams yet ..... But I do keep having naughty dreams ;) and very vivid and intense!! :blush:

Haha I'd definitely prefer those dream!


----------



## MamaMac123

Just scored some awesome baby items for from a mom swap group I'm in. Got a swing, an exersaucer, an activity play mat and a snoogle pregnancy pillow. I'm super excited about this pillow as sleeping is already miserable! I keep stealing hubby's pillows to arrange all around me. He's not loving that haha 

Also think I may have gotten my first wave of ms today. I didn't get totally "sick" just felt really nauseous for about 15 mins. Came on suddenly and left suddenly. Not sure of that's the real deal but I worried for a bit that I'd throw up in my guitar lesson this morning! Gross.


----------



## taquito0523

MamaMac123 said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> That sucks Newlywed! I have started waking up in the night to pee too :-(
> 
> Me as well, I wake up 2-3 times through the night for pee breaks.Click to expand...

Same here!! I just hate it when I wake up and then it wakes my 2 dogs up to go outside. Then I pretty much never get back to sleep. :(


----------



## GeralynB

taquito0523 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> That sucks Newlywed! I have started waking up in the night to pee too :-(
> 
> Me as well, I wake up 2-3 times through the night for pee breaks.Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!! I just hate it when I wake up and then it wakes my 2 dogs up to go outside. Then I pretty much never get back to sleep. :(Click to expand...

Yea if I get up then my 2 dogs want to go out too so I try and stay in bed as long as possible


----------



## rbourre

I went to the store I got the cute baby clothes yesterday and got maternity clothes. The owner posted on our local buy and sell group that she was adding maternity clothes to the fill a bag for $5 sale. I got 13 items for $5. I got 2 dresses, 1 pair of capris and the rest are shirts. 1 of the dresses and 2 shirts are too small, but it was still a great deal.


----------



## GeralynB

Wow that's a great deal...I wonder if we have those fill a bag sales around here?? I've never heard of them.


----------



## MamaMac123

rbourre said:


> I went to the store I got the cute baby clothes yesterday and got maternity clothes. The owner posted on our local buy and sell group that she was adding maternity clothes to the fill a bag for $5 sale. I got 13 items for $5. I got 2 dresses, 1 pair of capris and the rest are shirts. 1 of the dresses and 2 shirts are too small, but it was still a great deal.

Awesome deal! I love a good bargain!


----------



## MamaMac123

Had a nap this afternoon (heaven!) and this time I had a dream that my baby was here and it was a boy and my husband was playing with him on our bed. MUCH better pregnant dream! Yay!


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! :hi:
Cautiously joining in here as have already had a couple of wipe scares since BFP on Tues 25th Feb! Been to see EPAU and had scan and sac visible and everything looking as it should but have another scan booked for 17th March to check pregnancy is progressing.

Not too sure on due date but thinking around 30th October. Not sure as have a 9 month old DS and have only had 2 AF since he was born and nothing regular due to still breastfeeding! Started feeling queasy every morning for about a week or so, so decided to test as that's how I found out with DS and wow there it was! Nice shock as took 3 years to finally get pregnant with one that went full term so we were NTNP this time round. My DS has been the best contraception though as he has been sleeping in our bed for past couple of months and we very rarely get a night to ourselves so this one happening first chance we got was really a surprise!!! Eeek!!

Feeling rubbish with this tiredness and queasiness at the moment and so much more than last time around, but I guess running around after the never ending bag of energy that is DS can do that to you!

Sorry for the essay, I have a tendancy to do that, but looking forward to hopefully sharing this journey with you all and getting to know you over the months to follow!

Big hugs!
J x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome jinbean! : ) Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## AshleyLK

rbourre said:


> I really want a doppler, but I don't really want to spend $100 on one. I wish there was a cheaper one other than the really cheap one that says it doesn't work until the third trimester.

I had a Sonoline B Doppler, worked perfectly in 1st tri with my first...runs about $50


----------



## newlywed2013

Is anyone else having to shave twice as often?


----------



## AshleyLK

MamaMac123 said:


> Just got our first pregnancy/baby gift from one if my best friends! So exciting!
> 
> View attachment 738905

I always wanted one of those teething necklaces/bracelets but never got around to buying myself one. What great friends!


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I haven't been on to make updates. We have had friends staying with us all weekend. I don't want to be rude and on my phone all the time. I'll make updates tomorrow :) welcome new ladies! 
Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## AshleyLK

Is anyone else nervous about the possibility of twins!? I already have one toddler, I seriously don't know if I could handle two newborns along with her. It scares me to even think about this!


----------



## rbourre

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else nervous about the possibility of twins!? I already have one toddler, I seriously don't know if I could handle two newborns along with her. It scares me to even think about this!

A few people have asked me if it's twins. We only want 2 kids so we hope it's only 1 baby.


----------



## AshleyLK

rbourre said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else nervous about the possibility of twins!? I already have one toddler, I seriously don't know if I could handle two newborns along with her. It scares me to even think about this!
> 
> A few people have asked me if it's twins. We only want 2 kids so we hope it's only 1 baby.Click to expand...

I just remember how exhausting carrying one baby was and then how exhausting caring for her as a newborn was. I don't know how moms of twins do it...they must have super powers! Lol 

I never had a concrete plan in mind of how many children I was going to have so I guess from that perspective I would be ok with three children but I just don't know if I could handle it..I told my mom if I was twins I would sell one on the black market!:haha: lol


----------



## MamaMac123

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else nervous about the possibility of twins!? I already have one toddler, I seriously don't know if I could handle two newborns along with her. It scares me to even think about this!

We are actually hoping for twins :) took us several years to get this bfp and DH is already 40 so two at a time sounds good to us! I was on follicle stimulating meds so you never know. Really we will be thrilled with whatever we are blessed with but twins would be awesome. Exhausting! But awesome :)


----------



## Jcliff

Thought I was spotting/bleeding today. Saw a streak of blood in the back of my undies... Wiped and nothing then I realized it was prob from a hemroid due to terrible constipation.. GROSS


----------



## ItsJana

Hi!

I'm new to this thread. This will be my and DH's third baby, we have 2 little girls already age 4 and 5. Depending on how this pregnancy goes we may try for another later on, or this could be our last. I had severe pre-clampsia with my first and my blood pressure went up with my second starting at 34 weeks, thankfully she made it to 38 weeks. This baby's due date is Oct 24th one week before my husband's birthday.


----------



## ItsJana

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else nervous about the possibility of twins!? I already have one toddler, I seriously don't know if I could handle two newborns along with her. It scares me to even think about this!

Twins would scare me too! If I had family and friends to help out it might be a little less scary, unfortunately I don't.


----------



## mommyberry

I was so hoping mine was a twin pregnancy :oneofeach: coz we are TTC#1 and at this stage I thought I could handle 2 babies. :baby: :baby:

Since my pregnancy was also through fertility treatment, the odds were high. However, after my 2nd U/S, my doc confirmed that there is only one!

*sigh* I don't think I'll be able to handle twins later again. But the idea is still exciting! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

I feel like all I do is eat, sleep, and pee! And even when I am sleeping, I wake up to pee or eat. I went to bed at 9:30 and it's 12:30 and I am eating cereal. Lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

For those wanting to know I wrote a "birth" story for my baby. We wanted her to have a story even if it was a sad one. We also decided to name her Faye. Cause I was convinced the baby was a girl :)


----------



## zephyr

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else nervous about the possibility of twins!? I already have one toddler, I seriously don't know if I could handle two newborns along with her. It scares me to even think about this!

I have 21 month old frat twins so my chances were higher to have another set, I wont lie, I was packing myself before my scan as since I already have twins I know what to expect for the pregnancy newborn and now toddler stages. Its hard work!! I carried mine to 38 weeks and was in complete agony and was not keen on that again.
I was relieved to only see one however we knew of the risk and we would of managed another set :)
hubby wanted twins again.


----------



## kiki28

8 weeks today :) yay :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My nearly 3 year old saw my husband touch my belly and say "you are eating for two". My son said "...three, four".


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> 8 weeks today :) yay :)

Happy 8 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> My nearly 3 year old saw my husband touch my belly and say "you are eating for two". My son said "...three, four".

Aww that's cute! 

Perhaps he's on to something?! Could be triplets! Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Went shopping yesterday. 

Bought my first maternity wear stuff...I am so bloated I don't fit much! 

I had a look at prams in the shops...thought I liked the icandy strawberry until I moved the hood-so loud, any poor baby would be terrified! 

Saw some gorgeous baby clothes, but my hubby doesn't even want to look at them this early! 

Anyone else holding off buying until later on?


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> For those wanting to know I wrote a "birth" story for my baby. We wanted her to have a story even if it was a sad one. We also decided to name her Faye. Cause I was convinced the baby was a girl :)

I think that is beautiful... And I love her name! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Went shopping yesterday.
> 
> Bought my first maternity wear stuff...I am so bloated I don't fit much!
> 
> I had a look at prams in the shops...thought I liked the icandy strawberry until I moved the hood-so loud, any poor baby would be terrified!
> 
> Saw some gorgeous baby clothes, but my hubby doesn't even want to look at them this early!
> 
> Anyone else holding off buying until later on?

We are holding off buying until we know the gender. I guess that's normal for already having one child. If we have another girl we are pretty much set. If we have a boy then we will need to go shopping. :) I can't wait to find out!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyof2peas said:


> For those wanting to know I wrote a "birth" story for my baby. We wanted her to have a story even if it was a sad one. We also decided to name her Faye. Cause I was convinced the baby was a girl :)

I think that's a beautifully sweet idea, Mommy. : ) I hope it was cathartic and brought you some peace. I love her name!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ItsJana said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this thread. This will be my and DH's third baby, we have 2 little girls already age 4 and 5. Depending on how this pregnancy goes we may try for another later on, or this could be our last. I had severe pre-clampsia with my first and my blood pressure went up with my second starting at 34 weeks, thankfully she made it to 38 weeks. This baby's due date is Oct 24th one week before my husband's birthday.

Hi! Welcome : ) I hope you have a healthy and uncomplicated 9 months. My due date is also the 24th. : )


----------



## kazine

Can I join? I was an october due date last month and miscarried and got pregnant again straight away, my due date is 4th November. I'd like to still be part of the October group, and of course baby could always come early :)

Please add my angel too x


----------



## MamaMac123

So I'm sitting at the hospital waiting...woke up this morning to some brown spotting. Hoping I'm just majorly overreacting but with my doc and midwife office both closed for Sunday the hospital was my only real option and I'd rather overreact than do nothing. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about....feeling nervous though, especially after that stupid miscarriage dream yesterday. :(


----------



## Jcliff

MamaMac123 said:


> So I'm sitting at the hospital waiting...woke up this morning to some brown spotting. Hoping I'm just majorly overreacting but with my doc and midwife office both closed for Sunday the hospital was my only real option and I'd rather overreact than do nothing. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about....feeling nervous though, especially after that stupid miscarriage dream yesterday. :(

Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping yesterday.
> 
> Bought my first maternity wear stuff...I am so bloated I don't fit much!
> 
> I had a look at prams in the shops...thought I liked the icandy strawberry until I moved the hood-so loud, any poor baby would be terrified!
> 
> Saw some gorgeous baby clothes, but my hubby doesn't even want to look at them this early!
> 
> Anyone else holding off buying until later on?
> 
> We are holding off buying until we know the gender. I guess that's normal for already having one child. If we have another girl we are pretty much set. If we have a boy then we will need to go shopping. :) I can't wait to find out!Click to expand...

When do you get to find out gender?

I'm hoping to book a scan for gender at 16 weeks!


----------



## GeralynB

AshleyLK said:


> Is anyone else nervous about the possibility of twins!? I already have one toddler, I seriously don't know if I could handle two newborns along with her. It scares me to even think about this!

Yes, twins run in my family so it's a possibility. I would probably freak at first but I would be happy with it.



MamaMac123 said:


> So I'm sitting at the hospital waiting...woke up this morning to some brown spotting. Hoping I'm just majorly overreacting but with my doc and midwife office both closed for Sunday the hospital was my only real option and I'd rather overreact than do nothing. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about....feeling nervous though, especially after that stupid miscarriage dream yesterday. :(

Hope everything is okay


----------



## newlywed2013

I have my scan on Tuesday and I am so nervous! I tried talking to my husband about being nervous, he asked why, and I said all the stories I read about going in for a scan and baby isn't progressing, etc. he is now telling me that he is going to block this site, and that he would rather me be naive than prepared... Men.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping yesterday.
> 
> Bought my first maternity wear stuff...I am so bloated I don't fit much!
> 
> I had a look at prams in the shops...thought I liked the icandy strawberry until I moved the hood-so loud, any poor baby would be terrified!
> 
> Saw some gorgeous baby clothes, but my hubby doesn't even want to look at them this early!
> 
> Anyone else holding off buying until later on?
> 
> We are holding off buying until we know the gender. I guess that's normal for already having one child. If we have another girl we are pretty much set. If we have a boy then we will need to go shopping. :) I can't wait to find out!Click to expand...
> 
> When do you get to find out gender?
> 
> I'm hoping to book a scan for gender at 16 weeks!Click to expand...

I am so jealous! I would love to have a early scan but they don't do them here until 20 weeks. So won't be until May :(


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> I have my scan on Tuesday and I am so nervous! I tried talking to my husband about being nervous, he asked why, and I said all the stories I read about going in for a scan and baby isn't progressing, etc. he is now telling me that he is going to block this site, and that he would rather me be naive than prepared... Men.

 I wish I had this site my first pregnancy. I went in for my US at 6 weeks and saw nothing. Was told my dates were off and I was prob 4 weeks. I was told to go back in 2 weeks for another US. I was naive and believed my dr, thought nothing was wrong, continued to buy some stuff etc, then was heartbroken shocked when I started to miscarry a week later. With my second mc I was more aware and wasn't as shocked or distraught. Then with my third pregnancy (DD) I was fully prepared for everything!


----------



## AshleyLK

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping yesterday.
> 
> Bought my first maternity wear stuff...I am so bloated I don't fit much!
> 
> I had a look at prams in the shops...thought I liked the icandy strawberry until I moved the hood-so loud, any poor baby would be terrified!
> 
> Saw some gorgeous baby clothes, but my hubby doesn't even want to look at them this early!
> 
> Anyone else holding off buying until later on?
> 
> We are holding off buying until we know the gender. I guess that's normal for already having one child. If we have another girl we are pretty much set. If we have a boy then we will need to go shopping. :) I can't wait to find out!Click to expand...

Yeah the first time around, I could NOT wait to buy something for baby. I just couldn't, It was too exciting and it made it feel more real.

Now, with this being my second, im not in such shock and kinda just going with the flow better, I don't have the need to go out and buy stuff for this one right away because I already feel so prepared (having all the baby necessities already)

I'm obviously still excited, just a bit more laid back now.


----------



## MamaMac123

Doctor thinks we're okay, just told me to rest up, not to life anything heavy and no intercourse till I get to my scan on Tuesday and see what's up in there. The ER doc tried the external ultrasound and said he could see there is def something in there just can't get a good look. So at least that's good. My urine test is still pos and will know my hcg levels here soon. ::deep breath:: 

I'm totally that crazy overreacting mom already!


----------



## Loopy Laura

MamaMac123 said:


> Doctor thinks we're okay, just told me to rest up, not to life anything heavy and no intercourse till I get to my scan on Tuesday and see what's up in there. The ER doc tried the external ultrasound and said he could see there is def something in there just can't get a good look. So at least that's good. My urine test is still pos and will know my hcg levels here soon. ::deep breath::
> 
> I'm totally that crazy overreacting mom already!

Really glad everything seems ok!


----------



## Jcliff

I think I heard baby on Doppler!! It was only like 5 seconds and then I couldn't find it again! :( it was like it disappeared!! Didn't even have time to register on Doppler boo. At least I know it's in there!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mamamac, that's great news! I hope you get great results on Tuesday! Keep us posted.


----------



## Kittycat155

Major issues getting on site I can only get on from Burger King at the moment in last 2 days it will not let me in at home at all. I can not even get on the site to view as a guest.


----------



## staceymxxx

Does anyone have the date for their 12 week scan through yet?x


----------



## rbourre

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone have the date for their 12 week scan through yet?x

I wasn't even 6 weeks when I booked my 12 week ultrasound. It's April 7 which still seems so far away.


----------



## jmandrews

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone have the date for their 12 week scan through yet?x

Mine is in 9 days :) it's a little earlier than 12 weeks because March 11th is the only day that worked for DH and I's schedules.


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone have the date for their 12 week scan through yet?x

Mines 18th march...I think lol. Need to check! 

Not had any letter confirming though, which I thought I would by now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> I think I heard baby on Doppler!! It was only like 5 seconds and then I couldn't find it again! :( it was like it disappeared!! Didn't even have time to register on Doppler boo. At least I know it's in there!

That's great!  I love hearing the heartbeat. Must have been wriggling around by the sounds of things!


----------



## newlywed2013

I don't get a 12 week scan =( I have to wait until 20 weeks for my next scan after tuesday's! 

:cry:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping yesterday.
> 
> Bought my first maternity wear stuff...I am so bloated I don't fit much!
> 
> I had a look at prams in the shops...thought I liked the icandy strawberry until I moved the hood-so loud, any poor baby would be terrified!
> 
> Saw some gorgeous baby clothes, but my hubby doesn't even want to look at them this early!
> 
> Anyone else holding off buying until later on?
> 
> We are holding off buying until we know the gender. I guess that's normal for already having one child. If we have another girl we are pretty much set. If we have a boy then we will need to go shopping. :) I can't wait to find out!Click to expand...
> 
> When do you get to find out gender?
> 
> I'm hoping to book a scan for gender at 16 weeks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so jealous! I would love to have a early scan but they don't do them here until 20 weeks. So won't be until May :(Click to expand...

Aww. Well it will be worth the wait when you find out  and probably more accurate at 20 weeks than earlier!


----------



## Jcliff

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone have the date for their 12 week scan through yet?x

March 26!


----------



## Loopy Laura

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone have the date for their 12 week scan through yet?x

I'm disappointed as I haven't had any contact at all from my doctors since I told them I was pregnant. I have no midwife or information. I'm supposed to have an appointment to do blood tests etc then the 12 week scan but nothing received on either so far. I think I may need to chase as I'm worried they've forgotten about me! I did book a private scan on 12th march though which will be at 9 weeks as I was getting impatient!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mamamac / glad everything seems okay! Take it easy momma!!! 

Had my booking in appt today with the midwife - BP and urine are perfect. Weights fine (though I asked about weight loss, and she said no more than 7lbs). Also told her I can only handle junk food at thre minute and, she said that if it's the Only thing that settles my stomach to go with it for now, and establish healthier eating patterns towards the 2nd tri. 

12 week scan is on the 19th March :) is everyone doing the Nuchal testing?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

CharlieKeys said:


> Mamamac / glad everything seems okay! Take it easy momma!!!
> 
> Had my booking in appt today with the midwife - BP and urine are perfect. Weights fine (though I asked about weight loss, and she said no more than 7lbs). Also told her I can only handle junk food at thre minute and, she said that if it's the Only thing that settles my stomach to go with it for now, and establish healthier eating patterns towards the 2nd tri.
> 
> 12 week scan is on the 19th March :) is everyone doing the Nuchal testing?

What is nuchal testing?


----------



## newlywed2013

CharlieKeys said:


> Mamamac / glad everything seems okay! Take it easy momma!!!
> 
> Had my booking in appt today with the midwife - BP and urine are perfect. Weights fine (though I asked about weight loss, and she said no more than 7lbs). Also told her I can only handle junk food at thre minute and, she said that if it's the Only thing that settles my stomach to go with it for now, and establish healthier eating patterns towards the 2nd tri.
> 
> 12 week scan is on the 19th March :) is everyone doing the Nuchal testing?

I'm not.


----------



## ljo1984

I have it's 1st April I'll be 13+2 I saw the mw a couple of weeks ago and appointment came through a week later.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushy--I believe it is a specific screening for disabilities via U/S. (I think maybe just Downs?)

We weren't offered it with my 4 year old (I had never even heard of it at the time.) 

But, we did opt out of some other screenings. Our reasoning was that #1) it wouldn't change anything that we did and #2) I was terrified of getting false results either positive or negative. 

I think we will probably opt out this time as well. I know that sounds naive! But we decided last time that we would just trust that everything was as it should be, and love and raise the baby God blessed us with. : )


----------



## kel21

SoBlessedMama said:


> Mushy--I believe it is a specific screening for disabilities via U/S. (I think maybe just Downs?)
> 
> We weren't offered it with my 4 year old (I had never even heard of it at the time.)
> 
> But, we did opt out of some other screenings. Our reasoning was that #1) it wouldn't change anything that we did and #2) I was terrified of getting false results either positive or negative.
> 
> I think we will probably opt out this time as well. I know that sounds naive! But we decided last time that we would just trust that everything was as it should be, and love and raise the baby God blessed us with. : )

We are opting out of all the testing for the same reasons! Even though I will be 38 by the time the lo arrives :)


----------



## SisterRose

Anyone else got sch? :( second pregnancy with one for me, and worried again. x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

kel21 said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Mushy--I believe it is a specific screening for disabilities via U/S. (I think maybe just Downs?)
> 
> We weren't offered it with my 4 year old (I had never even heard of it at the time.)
> 
> But, we did opt out of some other screenings. Our reasoning was that #1) it wouldn't change anything that we did and #2) I was terrified of getting false results either positive or negative.
> 
> I think we will probably opt out this time as well. I know that sounds naive! But we decided last time that we would just trust that everything was as it should be, and love and raise the baby God blessed us with. : )
> 
> We are opting out of all the testing for the same reasons! Even though I will be 38 by the time the lo arrives :)Click to expand...

We have a friend from church who had #3 at age 37, and now he is a happy, healthy, wild little 2 year old! : )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

SisterRose said:


> Anyone else got sch? :( second pregnancy with one for me, and worried again. x

Sub chorionic hematoma/hemorrhage? (I'm sure that spelling is WAY off!)

I've never had that, but I'm sure its scary with the spotting. : ( I'm so sorry you're dealing with that! Did everything go okay the first time?


----------



## ljo1984

newlywed2013 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Mamamac / glad everything seems okay! Take it easy momma!!!
> 
> Had my booking in appt today with the midwife - BP and urine are perfect. Weights fine (though I asked about weight loss, and she said no more than 7lbs). Also told her I can only handle junk food at thre minute and, she said that if it's the Only thing that settles my stomach to go with it for now, and establish healthier eating patterns towards the 2nd tri.
> 
> 12 week scan is on the 19th March :) is everyone doing the Nuchal testing?
> 
> I'm not.Click to expand...

Me neither. We do combined screening with a blood test too which came back as high risk with my youngest daughter. But I refused amnio anyway as no matter what the result I'd have gone on to have her, so I've refused this time to save my husband the stress again lol.

Eta yes it is screening for Down's syndrome.


----------



## zephyr

SisterRose said:


> Anyone else got sch? :( second pregnancy with one for me, and worried again. x

i had a sch with my second daughter and bled from 9 weeks ish through to 15 weeks ish. It was scary and I always thought the worst but shes now 8 :) im sure everything will be fine!


----------



## zephyr

CharlieKeys said:


> Mamamac / glad everything seems okay! Take it easy momma!!!
> 
> Had my booking in appt today with the midwife - BP and urine are perfect. Weights fine (though I asked about weight loss, and she said no more than 7lbs). Also told her I can only handle junk food at thre minute and, she said that if it's the Only thing that settles my stomach to go with it for now, and establish healthier eating patterns towards the 2nd tri.
> 
> 12 week scan is on the 19th March :) is everyone doing the Nuchal testing?

yup we are doing the testing. First time I have been tested but we would rather find out and know what to expect than be surprised later on.


----------



## Jcliff

I'll probably have the US not blood work for the nuchal. So many false worries happen. Not worth it!


----------



## rbourre

I am doing the testing because otherwise I don't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks.


----------



## sprite30

Took me awhile to get caught up but I'm glad everyone is doing well. Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Afm, I have my first prenatal appt/scan tomorrow with the regular obgyn ( this will be our 5th scan )so I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. And of course were expecting a snowstorm so that annoys me as if they decide to close or we can't make it over there then who know when I'll be able to go. I only have a half day of work tomorrow but I wish now that I had scheduled the whole day off, Ugh! So I'm gonna do a reverse snow dance and sing snow snow go away come back on another day lol!!


----------



## AshleyLK

SoBlessedMama said:


> Mushy--I believe it is a specific screening for disabilities via U/S. (I think maybe just Downs?)
> 
> We weren't offered it with my 4 year old (I had never even heard of it at the time.)
> 
> But, we did opt out of some other screenings. Our reasoning was that #1) it wouldn't change anything that we did and #2) I was terrified of getting false results either positive or negative.
> 
> I think we will probably opt out this time as well. I know that sounds naive! But we decided last time that we would just trust that everything was as it should be, and love and raise the baby God blessed us with. : )

Yep same here. You can get false positives and it wouldn't change my mind about having the baby. Some people do it to prepare for what could lay ahead with a disabled child or because they would terminate.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I completely understand people wanting to screen just in order to prepare themselves for what might come. And honestly, if they had been able to say, "yes, the screening will give you a definite and accurate answer" we probably would have done it. It still wouldn't have changed our actions. But just knowing that the test results could be misleading, we opted not to. I am all for being prepared. : ) But this whole time is so worrisome anyway, we didn't want to add any unwarranted stress. (I am a HUGE worrier lol.)


----------



## shannyrae

Hi ladies. I just wanted to briefly post that I would also like to join. I am 7 +0 today, so I am due oct. 19. My first scan isnt until march 11. This seems like such a great site filled with really knowledgable people!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome, shanny! : ) Congrats!!!


----------



## ljo1984

SoBlessedMama said:


> I completely understand people wanting to screen just in order to prepare themselves for what might come. And honestly, if they had been able to say, "yes, the screening will give you a definite and accurate answer" we probably would have done it. It still wouldn't have changed our actions. But just knowing that the test results could be misleading, we opted not to. I am all for being prepared. : ) But this whole time is so worrisome anyway, we didn't want to add any unwarranted stress. (I am a HUGE worrier lol.)

Yep this is why we are opting out this time, I did it previously so I had an idea that something may lay ahead at birth but was never going to have an amnio to get a 100% answer. I 'knew' from instincts that she was fine, even the mw didn't bat an eyelid over it but my dh was really stressed until my 20 week scan which didn't highlight any downs markers. So it's just not worth it for us. Xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ergh. If I don't eat as soon as I feel hungry the sickness comes on really strong! 

Anyone else get this? 

I'm sure I wasn't this bad with my last or even first baby!

Bossing me around already lol


----------



## SisterRose

SoBlessedMama said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else got sch? :( second pregnancy with one for me, and worried again. x
> 
> Sub chorionic hematoma/hemorrhage? (I'm sure that spelling is WAY off!)
> 
> I've never had that, but I'm sure its scary with the spotting. : ( I'm so sorry you're dealing with that! Did everything go okay the first time?Click to expand...

Thank you, everything went ok the first time and it was gone by 12 weeks. Its just so worrying reading about it, and that it is a cause of miscarriage. I just keep thinking maybe i was lucky last time and wont be as lucky this time. I think this one is also larger than last. x


----------



## HGsurvivor05

These bloody hormones!!!!

I am still signed off work with HG and my DD is taking part in music festival and my mum promised to go cause the school I work in are taking part and thought if I was caught in audience the parents would questioning why I am up and about iykwim, anyway to be honest I don't think I would cope with car journey and sitting for long period. My DD was totally fine with this and understands. But just phoned my mum to remind her and she was like awww I forgot can someone else go? I am so pissed off. I asked if she had something else on and she stuttered and said no well.... My dad would go mad and I bet she hasn't even told him about it. Burst into tears when I came off the phone feel do useless and hormonal!!

The other thing I know we have discussed cramps between us but has anyone woke through night with quite severe cramps?? I woke last night in a sweat and really bad cramps. I curled up in a ball and rocked myself till they had gone. Only lasted 20 minutes but really scared. Had no bleeding and nothing since. The midwife just called back but in uk I feel they don't really bother until you are past the 12 weeks. She just said if they return or I bleed call and go into hospital. She asked if I had a scan and I said yes while I was in hospital and she said ok. Today is going to be a shit hormonal day I think lol

Now going away to catch up as missed so many pages!! X


----------



## cntrygrl

Yo_yo-- I have been getting that. If I don't eat straight away I'm extremely nauseous and it takes forever to go away. I actually ended up getting sick while grocery shopping last night. Luckily we were at the checkout so the bathrooms were right there.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> Ergh. If I don't eat as soon as I feel hungry the sickness comes on really strong!
> 
> Anyone else get this?
> 
> I'm sure I wasn't this bad with my last or even first baby!
> 
> Bossing me around already lol

Babies ARE bossy little things!! I'm exactly the same. I had this with my son between weeks 6-7, and then in week 8, MS hit with a vengeance! We will see how it goes this time around!! : ) (I will be 7 weeks on Friday.) I take any symptoms as reinforcement that baby is growing big and strong!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

SisterRose said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else got sch? :( second pregnancy with one for me, and worried again. x
> 
> Sub chorionic hematoma/hemorrhage? (I'm sure that spelling is WAY off!)
> 
> I've never had that, but I'm sure its scary with the spotting. : ( I'm so sorry you're dealing with that! Did everything go okay the first time?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, everything went ok the first time and it was gone by 12 weeks. Its just so worrying reading about it, and that it is a cause of miscarriage. I just keep thinking maybe i was lucky last time and wont be as lucky this time. I think this one is also larger than last. xClick to expand...

That has to be scary--I'm sorry!!! I'm praying that all goes well for you this time, also!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

HGsurvivor05 said:


> These bloody hormones!!!!
> 
> I am still signed off work with HG and my DD is taking part in music festival and my mum promised to go cause the school I work in are taking part and thought if I was caught in audience the parents would questioning why I am up and about iykwim, anyway to be honest I don't think I would cope with car journey and sitting for long period. My DD was totally fine with this and understands. But just phoned my mum to remind her and she was like awww I forgot can someone else go? I am so pissed off. I asked if she had something else on and she stuttered and said no well.... My dad would go mad and I bet she hasn't even told him about it. Burst into tears when I came off the phone feel do useless and hormonal!!
> 
> The other thing I know we have discussed cramps between us but has anyone woke through night with quite severe cramps?? I woke last night in a sweat and really bad cramps. I curled up in a ball and rocked myself till they had gone. Only lasted 20 minutes but really scared. Had no bleeding and nothing since. The midwife just called back but in uk I feel they don't really bother until you are past the 12 weeks. She just said if they return or I bleed call and go into hospital. She asked if I had a scan and I said yes while I was in hospital and she said ok. Today is going to be a shit hormonal day I think lol
> 
> Now going away to catch up as missed so many pages!! X

I'm sorry about your mom leaving you in a bind!! That stinks. : ( and I completely understand reacting that way. Hormones make everything seem much bigger than it is, especially when it is something that involves your kids, and was important to start with!

The cramps sound painful and scary--I'm sorry you're dealing with that! I was having some cramping last week, and my doc said to make sure I stay really hydrated (I am currently drinking between 100-150 ounces of water a day!!! Does NOT help constantly going to the restroom!) And since I have been doing that, the cramps haven't been back. She basically said that unless it is severe over time, or accompanied by bleeding, its not anything to worry about. FXd they don't come back for you!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Yo_yo-- I have been getting that. If I don't eat straight away I'm extremely nauseous and it takes forever to go away. I actually ended up getting sick while grocery shopping last night. Luckily we were at the checkout so the bathrooms were right there.

Oh poor you! What timing for you! Glad there was a bathroom nearby.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Ergh. If I don't eat as soon as I feel hungry the sickness comes on really strong!
> 
> Anyone else get this?
> 
> I'm sure I wasn't this bad with my last or even first baby!
> 
> Bossing me around already lol
> 
> Babies ARE bossy little things!! I'm exactly the same. I had this with my son between weeks 6-7, and then in week 8, MS hit with a vengeance! We will see how it goes this time around!! : ) (I will be 7 weeks on Friday.) I take any symptoms as reinforcement that baby is growing big and strong!Click to expand...

It's funny, you do take comfort in feeling rubbish! At the same time, you don't like feeling sick!


----------



## jmandrews

I kinda of wish I had some sort of nausea or sickness just so that I can be reassured that everything is ok. I don't feel anything at all. I don't feel pregnant. It's kind of scary... 8 more days until my scan.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> I kinda of wish I had some sort of nausea or sickness just so that I can be reassured that everything is ok. I don't feel anything at all. I don't feel pregnant. It's kind of scary... 8 more days until my scan.

I'm sure you will have a beautiful scan!! I read last night that 25% of pregnant women don't get any type of sickness. You're just one of the lucky ones! : ) Like yo yo said, its a bit silly that feeling awful makes us happy. 

I do get where you're coming from, though. Reassurement is nice. I have my follow up scan this Friday, and every time I get comfortable with things and think, "this baby is fine!" I get petrified that I will get bad news from the scan. Pregnancy is just a scary thing all around.


----------



## newlywed2013

I am a blueberry today! Scan tomorrow! so excited and nervous!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> I am a blueberry today! Scan tomorrow! so excited and nervous!

Yay!!! Hope all goes well tomorrow. Keep us updated! : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> I kinda of wish I had some sort of nausea or sickness just so that I can be reassured that everything is ok. I don't feel anything at all. I don't feel pregnant. It's kind of scary... 8 more days until my scan.

Aww. I know what you mean. You want it, if you have it you don't want it too. Can't win.

I'm sure your scan will put you at ease honey. With dd2 I just wouldn't have known I was pregnant unless I tested. Felt normal.

Don't worry :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> I am a blueberry today! Scan tomorrow! so excited and nervous!

Good luck! How exciting!!

Yay a blueberry 

Happy 7 weeks!


----------



## rbourre

shannyrae said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to briefly post that I would also like to join. I am 7 +0 today, so I am due oct. 19. My first scan isnt until march 11. This seems like such a great site filled with really knowledgable people!

I am also due October 19. My first ultrasound isn't until April 7 so I'm jealous. I wish I could have one sooner than 12 weeks.

I don't really feel pregnant either other than peeing more and if I don't eat when I'm hungry I feel a little sick. I didn't feel pregnant with my daughter at all, I didn't even know I was pregnant with her until 22 weeks. I keep thinking that for some reason the tests and blood work were all wrong....which obviously I know is not true. I just want an ultrasound so I can see the baby and really know there is a baby in there.


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for a blueberry!

I still haven't gotten ms so I'm hoping I may skip it all together.

Holy lower back and hip pain. I kept waking up last night because my lower back was killing me. Finally I put a pillow in between my legs and that seemed to help. Anyone else have this?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies :) that makes me feel better. Pregnancy is a roller coaster of emotions that's for sure. I felt pretty good with DD I just remember being nauseous here and there. 
I woke up to thicker yellowish (thought it had a brown color to it) discharge when I wiped. I have been having dull cramps all morning. I kind of this this maybe a uti or bladder infection. I had one in the first Tri with DD. I know they aren't good to have so I'm going to see how I feel this afternoon and call my dr f I don't feel better.


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- My nausea only started at the end of last week. I sleep with a pillow between my knees and it helps a lot with backache. Especially if you have sciatica issues at all.


----------



## jmandrews

newlywed2013 said:


> I am a blueberry today! Scan tomorrow! so excited and nervous!

Happy 7 weeks!!!! Yay for a blueberry!


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> Thanks ladies :) that makes me feel better. Pregnancy is a roller coaster of emotions that's for sure. I felt pretty good with DD I just remember being nauseous here and there.
> I woke up to thicker yellowish (thought it had a brown color to it) discharge when I wiped. I have been having dull cramps all morning. I kind of this this maybe a uti or bladder infection. I had one in the first Tri with DD. I know they aren't good to have so I'm going to see how I feel this afternoon and call my dr f I don't feel better.

Hi jmandrews. I've been having that ever since 8 weeks and I'm 10 weeks 2moro, still getting it. I spoke to my MW about it and she said as long it doesnt smell or make you itchy its perfectly normal. Apparently its the rise in our hormone levels which causes it. some ladies have it through out the whole of their pregnancy, sometimes is settles by 12 weeks and some dont get it at all!


----------



## zebadi

Booked in for a 10week scan 2moro.. So excited and a little nervous!!! Finally I will get a scan picture! :happydance:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. I have my first scan today and am nervous!


----------



## sprite30

I have a scan today too. This will be my 5th scan and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat today as we have only seen the flicker so far no sound and I couldn't find it on the Doppler either so I'm getting excited. 2 hours and 15 minute yet to wait lol


----------



## babyfeva

Can't wait for you to hear your babys heartbeat Sprite! Mines in 2 hours!!


----------



## Krippy

Good luck on all the scans today! Mine is tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FXd for all the scans today!! Can't wait to hear great updates! : ) 

Mine is Friday, and I really hope to hear the heartbeat and see good growth. (I will be 7 weeks exactly.)


----------



## GeralynB

cntrygrl said:


> Geralyn-- My nausea only started at the end of last week. I sleep with a pillow between my knees and it helps a lot with backache. Especially if you have sciatica issues at all.

I usually don't have back issues. I may have to get that pregnancy pillow now...I was going to wait until I had a bit more of a bump but hopefully it will help with my back issues.

Yay for all that scans! Good luck! I decided to have my sister do one early this sat since our first scan isn't until March 18 and it seems like forever to wait


----------



## cntrygrl

My last scan with the Specialist is Thursday morning then I graduate to an OBGYN. Yay!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck all the ladies having scans soon!

I loved my scan...if I had one of those ultrasound machines, I'd be constantly watching my baby-I'd never move lol!


----------



## StarBrites

jmandrews, want to trade? First thing I eat and drink every morning gets puked back up! Then I have nausea all day and it peaks at night and I don't stop throwing up! It's fun times 

I thought I had a uti/bladder infection too, I have a lot of pressure in my abdomen when I go pee, it hurts and my urine always smells strong and is really cloudy. I went to the doctor though and they didn't find anything wrong. I was having bad flank pain on the right side too so I was worried it went to my kidneys, but that has gone away and I'm thinking it was just a pulled muscle from vomiting all the time. Still not sure why I'm having the other symptoms though!


----------



## jmandrews

Got my Doppler today! I watched a YouTube video to make sure I use it right then I tried it but I couldn't find the HB. Probably too early since baby is all tucked in. I can't wait to try again. :) anyone with a Doppler found the HB yet?


----------



## ljo1984

I've found it quite easy last couple of days, I've worked out to do it on a full bladder do it pushes the uterus up  x


----------



## kel21

jmandrews said:


> Got my Doppler today! I watched a YouTube video to make sure I use it right then I tried it but I couldn't find the HB. Probably too early since baby is all tucked in. I can't wait to try again. :) anyone with a Doppler found the HB yet?

Have a full bladder, and the only way I can find it is if I lean against the bed or a chair. I can't find it if I lay down. Stay right at the pubic bone, start in the middle and angle it up and down slowly. Fxd for you!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just bought a Doppler on Amazon. 

I can't stand these gaps between scans worrying. Hope of works so soon.

JmAndrews-it's still early, so will be harder to find on a doppler, but with patience and a bit of time, you will find it.

Took me ages with dd2!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm so frustrated I had a full bladder. I moved it all over slowly near my pubic bone and still couldn't find it. I'm as far as u two are so I don't understand why I can't find it. :( so much for reassurance. Now I just want to have my scan.


----------



## MamaMac123

HGsurvivor05 said:


> These bloody hormones!!!!
> 
> I am still signed off work with HG and my DD is taking part in music festival and my mum promised to go cause the school I work in are taking part and thought if I was caught in audience the parents would questioning why I am up and about iykwim, anyway to be honest I don't think I would cope with car journey and sitting for long period. My DD was totally fine with this and understands. But just phoned my mum to remind her and she was like awww I forgot can someone else go? I am so pissed off. I asked if she had something else on and she stuttered and said no well.... My dad would go mad and I bet she hasn't even told him about it. Burst into tears when I came off the phone feel do useless and hormonal!!
> 
> The other thing I know we have discussed cramps between us but has anyone woke through night with quite severe cramps?? I woke last night in a sweat and really bad cramps. I curled up in a ball and rocked myself till they had gone. Only lasted 20 minutes but really scared. Had no bleeding and nothing since. The midwife just called back but in uk I feel they don't really bother until you are past the 12 weeks. She just said if they return or I bleed call and go into hospital. She asked if I had a scan and I said yes while I was in hospital and she said ok. Today is going to be a shit hormonal day I think lol
> 
> Now going away to catch up as missed so many pages!! X

I've been getting menstral like cramps off and on the entire pregnancy this far. I noticed they tend to hit harder in the night. I'll wake up to pee and by the time I get back to bed the cramps are bad enough I have to so the curl up on my side thing and moan a bit before I'm able to get back to sleep. Doesn't happen every night but it's happened a few times.


----------



## ljo1984

It will all depend on anatomy too, what position your uterus is etc and sometimes there just plain tricky to find!!! On Saturday I was trying on and off through the day panicking I couldn't find it, I finally did at night but it was sooooo faint so will have been the position the baby was in too. Xx


----------



## shx

Hi everyone, seen that quite a few people have had recent scans. I have one tomorrow as ive been having quite abit of pain. Ill only b around 5+5, will i see anything? X


----------



## MamaMac123

GeralynB said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn-- My nausea only started at the end of last week. I sleep with a pillow between my knees and it helps a lot with backache. Especially if you have sciatica issues at all.
> 
> I usually don't have back issues. I may have to get that pregnancy pillow now...I was going to wait until I had a bit more of a bump but hopefully it will help with my back issues.
> 
> Yay for all that scans! Good luck! I decided to have my sister do one early this sat since our first scan isn't until March 18 and it seems like forever to waitClick to expand...

I'm only 6-7 weeks and I'm getting my prego pillow tonight haha and I couldn't be more excited about it! I've been very surprised by how much pregnancy is affecting my sleep already. I always thought that would come with the bump but it's already making a very noticeable difference.


----------



## MamaMac123

Scan question: 

I have my first scan tomorrow morning and I have 2 questions for you ladies...

First off, should I go in with a full bladder? The nurse didn't tell me that but I seem to recall that I've heard you need a full bladder for us. Is that right? 

Second, because I ovulated later than normal I'm not sure of my weeks. I could be just at 6 or just getting to 7. I want to be sure my expectation of the scan are right for the timing. If I'm only 6 weeks tomorrow then will they even be able to find/see/hear a heartbeat? I just don't want to panic if they can't find one because it's too early. Anyone have a scan this early? I'd love to have a better idea of what to expect from it. :)


----------



## Jcliff

MamaMac123 said:


> Scan question:
> 
> I have my first scan tomorrow morning and I have 2 questions for you ladies...
> 
> First off, should I go in with a full bladder? The nurse didn't tell me that but I seem to recall that I've heard you need a full bladder for us. Is that right?
> 
> Second, because I ovulated later than normal I'm not sure of my weeks. I could be just at 6 or just getting to 7. I want to be sure my expectation of the scan are right for the timing. If I'm only 6 weeks tomorrow then will they even be able to find/see/hear a heartbeat? I just don't want to panic if they can't find one because it's too early. Anyone have a scan this early? I'd love to have a better idea of what to expect from it. :)

My dr said I do not need to drink water for US until 13 weeks. If you are 6 weeks you should see heartbeat. We saw and heard this baby at 5w6d. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies, I just returned from my scan. Everything looks great. I measured exactly for my due date. We did get to hear the heartbeat but very quickly. I text the pic to a coworker and she said it looks like a gummy bear, and it does lol I'm so excited that it looks like a baby now and not just a blob.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Laelani

mommyof2peas said:


> I lost the baby at 8 weeks

I am so sorry to hear!!! :hugs: Thinking of you and your family. 



MamaMac123 said:


> Doppler question....I don't know a lot about the ones you rent or buy. Are there any risks using it? Can you use it daily? How soon can you hear a heartbeat with it? I'm overweight, would it still work for me through all my belly fat?
> 
> *Deli meat question....how strictly are you guys following that one? When I first heard about it I was determined to stick with it but then I also hear so many people saying its overkill and to just be careful that things haven't gone bad and you'll be fine. I had one friend say that she was obsessing over the details and her doc told her babies are resilient and as long as she's not doing crack everything will be fine. Haha*
> 
> I don't think I'd go THAT lax, but I do think some of what we're told not to do is taken to an extreme. What do you all think?
> 
> As to the question of who to tell and when, we've told almost everyone already. Short of a Facebook announcement anyway. I didn't think I'd do that but we were trying for so long and most people in our life knew about it. They'd ask about kids and I'm a really open person so the story would easily come out. We had a lot of family and friends praying right along with us for this so when it finally happened we couldn't wait to share the joy and the blessing! My thinking is this, first, I don't want to assume the worst. Anything could happen, yes, but I'm naturally a pessimistic person so if I don't keep myself in check my brain will spiral to every possible bad outcome. So I've been very consciously trying to assume the best instead. May bite me in the butt! But I just want to have faith and know that good or bad it's in God's hands not mine. Telling people won't change the outcome and it won't hurt less if something happens and no one knows. Second, if something does happen I would most likely tell all these people anyway just because that's who I am.
> 
> Feeling exhausted today. It's been a doozy! Went to get a leaky tire patched for $30 and came away $800 later after finding out the issue was much bigger! Yuck! There went the baby budget for the next few months! The stress of all that has me feeling drained today. Looking forward to a weekend of rest!
> 
> Hope you all had a better day than I!

For the deli meats I still eat them but I will eat them from home where I know they are stored at the proper temperature. A co-worker and I were talking about this recently and she said with DS she ate Subway all the time. So I think anything in moderation should be just fine. Just make sure wherever you do eat deli meats from is a place you trust. 



newlywed2013 said:


> I hate that my stomach and my bladder wake me up way before I am fully rested. And I have a feeling I am not getting back to sleep either...

Me too!!!! I sleep like 3-4 hours then wake up and have to go and then I sleep another 3-4 and have to go again. I am up 2-3 times per night already. I do not want to see what it will be like in a few months time. 



sprite30 said:


> Hi ladies, I just returned from my scan. Everything looks great. I measured exactly for my due date. We did get to hear the heartbeat but very quickly. I text the pic to a coworker and she said it looks like a gummy bear, and it does lol I'm so excited that it looks like a baby now and not just a blob.

Cute, it does look kind of like a gummy bear! Glad things are looking good!!

For myself I am feeling ok I guess. I really don't know how people get up and go to work everyday. I am exhausted and really could live in my bed. I am still waiting on my call to go for my US. I do have an appointment with my doctor again next week to make sure things are good. Hopefully I will get in for my US by then.


----------



## jmandrews

Aww such a cute little gummy bear! So neat that u can see the tiny arms and legs now. :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

This fatigue is killing me! I can't seem to get enough sleep. I've taken two naps today, and I NEVER do that! 

Although I'll take extra fatigue to balance out the fact that I haven't gotten any MS yet! 

Btw 8 weeks 1 day today


----------



## sprite30

Question for you all that most of you already answered but I just have to ask again...dh and I had originally said we would announce our pregnancy after this scan but after mommyof2pea announced her miscarriage it scared the shit out of me and I had said oh no we are def waiting until 12 weeks. Well how the day has come that dh and I originally discussed and he's excited to start telling and really so am I. I want for people to be excited for me and I want to start feeling like this pregnancy is real and I am not lying to people. 

I guess I'm just Looking for reassurance that it is ok to start telling people? I'm thinking now at this point if anything goes wrong I might need all the support I can get but I'm still torn.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay, sprite!! Great pic! Congrats : )


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> Question for you all that most of you already answered but I just have to ask again...dh and I had originally said we would announce our pregnancy after this scan but after mommyof2pea announced her miscarriage it scared the shit out of me and I had said oh no we are def waiting until 12 weeks. Well how the day has come that dh and I originally discussed and he's excited to start telling and really so am I. I want for people to be excited for me and I want to start feeling like this pregnancy is real and I am not lying to people.
> 
> I guess I'm just Looking for reassurance that it is ok to start telling people? I'm thinking now at this point if anything goes wrong I might need all the support I can get but I'm still torn.

DH and I already told everyone and we are announcing on facebook tomorrow after our scan. It's totally up to you guys. Yeah, it scares me too, but if something happens, I will worry about it then. Until then, I'm enjoying the heck out of being pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## kel21

jmandrews said:


> I'm so frustrated I had a full bladder. I moved it all over slowly near my pubic bone and still couldn't find it. I'm as far as u two are so I don't understand why I can't find it. :( so much for reassurance. Now I just want to have my scan.

The baby could have implanted farther back in the uterus so it won't be easy to find. Just keep trying. Even though I know the general area of where mine is, I still sometimes have a hard time finding it. Sometimes I have to just stop and try again later (after drinking more water :) )




sprite30 said:


> Hi ladies, I just returned from my scan. Everything looks great. I measured exactly for my due date. We did get to hear the heartbeat but very quickly. I text the pic to a coworker and she said it looks like a gummy bear, and it does lol I'm so excited that it looks like a baby now and not just a blob.

great pic! I wish I could get another look at mine too! 



shx said:


> Hi everyone, seen that quite a few people have had recent scans. I have one tomorrow as ive been having quite abit of pain. Ill only b around 5+5, will i see anything? X

You may or may not. Most people see something by then, but some don't, so try not to get upset if you don't see anything yet. ( I know, imposible!)



sprite30 said:


> Question for you all that most of you already answered but I just have to ask again...dh and I had originally said we would announce our pregnancy after this scan but after mommyof2pea announced her miscarriage it scared the shit out of me and I had said oh no we are def waiting until 12 weeks. Well how the day has come that dh and I originally discussed and he's excited to start telling and really so am I. I want for people to be excited for me and I want to start feeling like this pregnancy is real and I am not lying to people.
> 
> I guess I'm just Looking for reassurance that it is ok to start telling people? I'm thinking now at this point if anything goes wrong I might need all the support I can get but I'm still torn.

We told all of our friends and family around here before 5 weeks (it was inlaw pressure!) And my husband reasoned it out for me like this, we would tell them if we had a loss any way, so they may as well enjoy the pg with us! Gl!


----------



## Jcliff

I an craving citrus. I have been licking lemons all day. What??? lol


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats to all those with great scans! Exciting stuff! Good luck to those with scans tomorrow!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

sprite30 said:


> Question for you all that most of you already answered but I just have to ask again...dh and I had originally said we would announce our pregnancy after this scan but after mommyof2pea announced her miscarriage it scared the shit out of me and I had said oh no we are def waiting until 12 weeks. Well how the day has come that dh and I originally discussed and he's excited to start telling and really so am I. I want for people to be excited for me and I want to start feeling like this pregnancy is real and I am not lying to people.
> 
> I guess I'm just Looking for reassurance that it is ok to start telling people? I'm thinking now at this point if anything goes wrong I might need all the support I can get but I'm still torn.

Its totally about personal preference--with our son, we told everyone at 8 weeks. This time, I'm having a scan at 7 weeks, and if all looks ok, we will probably tell everyone within 1-2 weeks after that. 

I had an early miscarriage in December at 4w3d, and we had not told anyone. We didn't tell anyone about the loss, either. I'm very private, and I didn't want to have to answer a lot of questions about it. 

I really would prefer to wait until 12 weeks, just to feel safer. But, if something does go wrong, I have a feeling it would be a lot more intense physically than the early loss was, and would therefore be harder to hide. 

So, crazy reasoning on my part lol, but either way, I figure we will tell people between 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

sprite30 said:


> Question for you all that most of you already answered but I just have to ask again...dh and I had originally said we would announce our pregnancy after this scan but after mommyof2pea announced her miscarriage it scared the shit out of me and I had said oh no we are def waiting until 12 weeks. Well how the day has come that dh and I originally discussed and he's excited to start telling and really so am I. I want for people to be excited for me and I want to start feeling like this pregnancy is real and I am not lying to people.
> 
> I guess I'm just Looking for reassurance that it is ok to start telling people? I'm thinking now at this point if anything goes wrong I might need all the support I can get but I'm still torn.

I would have shouted it to the world the moment I found out, if I didn't want to tell our parents in person. Which coincidentally wont be until we are 12 weeks. I don't think anyone should base their pregnancy off of another persons. Or their chance of MC. Everyone is different, and if you feel safe and comfortable to announce it then do so. If you really wish to wait a few more weeks for your peace of mind, then that's great too.


----------



## Laelani

sprite30 said:


> Question for you all that most of you already answered but I just have to ask again...dh and I had originally said we would announce our pregnancy after this scan but after mommyof2pea announced her miscarriage it scared the shit out of me and I had said oh no we are def waiting until 12 weeks. Well how the day has come that dh and I originally discussed and he's excited to start telling and really so am I. I want for people to be excited for me and I want to start feeling like this pregnancy is real and I am not lying to people.
> 
> I guess I'm just Looking for reassurance that it is ok to start telling people? I'm thinking now at this point if anything goes wrong I might need all the support I can get but I'm still torn.

As scary as it is to start telling people just in case, it is always good to tell people because the more people you tell the more support you will have for all of the good things and if something bad happens. When I had my miscarriage last year I was very happy that I told the people I did as they helped me get through it and I had such a great support system.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> I an craving citrus. I have been licking lemons all day. What??? lol

That's hilarious! I can't even count how many clementines I have eaten today!!


----------



## newlywed2013

I'm almost embarrassed by the astonishing rate at which I just devoured my fettuccine alfredo. It was delicious!!! :haha:


----------



## hopettc3

I'm constantly hungry. My nausea stays completely in control if I'm snacking on something every 2-3 hours. I'm really worried I'm going to gain way too much weight this time.


----------



## newlywed2013

I downloaded an app that lets me keep track of my pregnancy weight and it tells me if I'm gaining more or less than recommended. At the moment, more. Oops.


----------



## newlywed2013

Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well! 
https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:


----------



## hopettc3

newlywed2013 said:


> I downloaded an app that lets me keep track of my pregnancy weight and it tells me if I'm gaining more or less than recommended. At the moment, more. Oops.

I need to get myself something like that. Although, I haven't stepped on the scale in a while. I'm a little afraid of what I'll see. 
I love your announcement! It is so cute!


----------



## newlywed2013

hopettc3 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I downloaded an app that lets me keep track of my pregnancy weight and it tells me if I'm gaining more or less than recommended. At the moment, more. Oops.
> 
> I need to get myself something like that. Although, I haven't stepped on the scale in a while. I'm a little afraid of what I'll see.
> I love your announcement! It is so cute!Click to expand...

Thank you! The app I am using is called "I'm expecting". Its super cute, you can put a widget on your main screen that shows you how big baby is, and it lets you keep track of your symptoms everyday and your weight each week, plus gives you neat info about what you and baby should be experiencing that week. 
And it's main screen when you open it is always different pictures of super cute newborns!


----------



## GeralynB

sprite30 said:


> Question for you all that most of you already answered but I just have to ask again...dh and I had originally said we would announce our pregnancy after this scan but after mommyof2pea announced her miscarriage it scared the shit out of me and I had said oh no we are def waiting until 12 weeks. Well how the day has come that dh and I originally discussed and he's excited to start telling and really so am I. I want for people to be excited for me and I want to start feeling like this pregnancy is real and I am not lying to people.
> 
> I guess I'm just Looking for reassurance that it is ok to start telling people? I'm thinking now at this point if anything goes wrong I might need all the support I can get but I'm still torn.

We are having our first scan on Sat and if all is good then we will be telling family. I would tell them even if something happens so either way they'll know.



newlywed2013 said:


> Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well!
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
> I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:

So cute! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well!
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
> I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:

So sweet!!!! Have fun sharing! : )


----------



## AshleyLK

newlywed2013 said:


> Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well!
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
> I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:

Very cute!


----------



## AshleyLK

jmandrews said:


> I kinda of wish I had some sort of nausea or sickness just so that I can be reassured that everything is ok. I don't feel anything at all. I don't feel pregnant. It's kind of scary... 8 more days until my scan.

I don't feel anything at all either! I noticed we have children the same age, it may be be because our bodies are already used to the pregnancy hormones.


----------



## zephyr

I keep having the most yuckie craving for bacon!! I hate bacon! But every now and then I keep craving it. Normally I ignore this craving but hubby had brought some and I couldn't help it so I had bacon and egg gluten free sandwiches with heaps of peri peri sauce for lunch lol

The blackmores stuff is still working for me. Aside from the days I forgot to take it the night before I have had no sickness. I get it when I don't take it though so I know it's working. 

May try using the doppler tomorrow after the kids go to school. not in any hurry to use it though so we will see.


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well!
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
> I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:

That's so cute. I really want to announce soon, I don't think I can wait until after April 7 when I have my ultrasound. I've been trying to find a shirt that says Big Sister for my daughter to wear so I can change my profile picture on Facebook to that.

I have felt nauseous all day today. It sucks, but it makes me feel like there's definitely a baby in there.


----------



## jmandrews

We are announcing on Facebook next week after our appt if all goes well :) I'm doing some type of cute pic with DD in it. I can't wait! We have told all of our family and friends. I'm glad the people who matter the most know. 

I ate and drank water before trying my Doppler again. Bladder was full but still no luck :( ugh I just want so reassurance! I hate not having any symptoms at all. I really thought the Doppler would work. Just feel bummed tonight.


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well!
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
> I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:


Seeing how you were born in 1999 makes me feel so old LOL


----------



## Jcliff

I meant 1990 lol


----------



## La Mere

Wow, you ladies have been busy! So much to catch up on!!

Welcome to the new mamas!! Congratulations on your bfps and wishing you a happy healthy 9 months~~

Congratulations to all the ladies who had great scans! Love the pics!!

I'll be 8 weeks on Wednesday! Whoop! Still haven't been sick enough to throw up (only once) but get terribly nauseated during the day and night (worse if I don't eat on time)! I've been soo tired, which is frustrating as with to toddlers running around leaves not much time for a nap!! :haha: Am going to try to use my Doppler again here after I post.. found both my kiddos heart beats at around 8 weeks so fingers crossed I can catch this little gummi's HB around now! 

Hope all the ladies still waiting for their scans can manage to stay sane during the wait and get wonderful happy results and beautiful scan pics!!

Newlywed-- I love your announcement! You're just a few months older than I am as well! I was born in August of '90! :)

Hope all remains well with all of you ladies! <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## jmandrews

I'm an 80's baby :) 1986! Whoop whoop! Haha!


----------



## newlywed2013

Jcliff said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well!
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
> I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:
> 
> 
> Seeing how you were born in 1999 makes me feel so old LOLClick to expand...

Lol sorry!


----------



## babyfeva

Had my scan today and got to shortly hear the heart beat which was faster than 150bpm. I first saw the flickering heart beat before hearing it. It was awesome!


----------



## mommyberry

This week seems to be exciting for this thread with so many scans and announcements!! I'm so happy for all you people who have seen their gummy bears and those who are soon going to see and announce. Keep the nice pictures coming! 

Sprite - You should surely announce! After seeing that cute little thing and hearing the heartbeat even, there is no point keeping all the happiness to yourself! If things go wrong... you can think about it when they do and just think it won't go wrong!

Cntrygirl and LaMere - We are together going to be 8 weeks tomorrow~ Yay!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Sprite - I LOVE that little Gummy bear!!!!! Soooooo cute! 

And I second what Newlywed says. We told all the close fam and friends within the first few days. We also reason that we'd tell these people if something happened anyway so we may as well share the joy and have that many more prayers and good thoughts heading out baby's way :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Awwww the pregnancy pillow is BLISS!!!

So excited for my scan tomorrow morning! :happydance: not sure if I'll be able to sleep much! I'll keep waking up hoping its time to go! 

Still no real morning sickness exactly but when my cramps hit I've started to feel a wave of nausea accompany it. It sucks but so far no actually being sick. 

Hope everyone else having scans today and tomorrow get great news!!! :) 

Btw Newlywed I love the announcement! Very cute! We have ours planned just haven't shot the photo yet. Will post it when we do :) we've been holding off the Facebook announcement until this ultrasound tomorrow. 

Sweet dreams mamas! :)


----------



## Jcliff

Nausea wasn't too terrible today. I think it's because I are often. 9 week scan Thursday! Oh and I was born in 85 :) I'm 29


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

9 weeks today :dance:

I feel *really* old now...I'm a 1981 baby, I'll be 33 when LO comes! :argh:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> I'm an 80's baby :) 1986! Whoop whoop! Haha!

Me too! Just turned 28!


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Here's the announcement I'm posting on facebook tomorrow assuming our scan goes well!
> https://i58.tinypic.com/2r40pqg.jpg
> I put my boots first because I think its funny that I'm older than DH. Even if it's only a few months older :haha:
> 
> That's so cute. I really want to announce soon, I don't think I can wait until after April 7 when I have my ultrasound. I've been trying to find a shirt that says Big Sister for my daughter to wear so I can change my profile picture on Facebook to that.
> 
> I have felt nauseous all day today. It sucks, but it makes me feel like there's definitely a baby in there.Click to expand...

I love your pic!

Announce when you like-everyone knew by 8+3 for us. 

Too hard to keep secret!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mrs Eleflump - I'm with you - I'm also a 1981 baby!! This is my first as well so feeling old haha! 

Newlywed - love your announcement, so cute! Hope all goes well with the scan!

Cntrygirl, mommyberry and la mere - I'm also 8 weeks tomorrow yay!

We are telling the parents in law on Saturday as we will be seeing them anyway. I would have preferred to have my scan first but never mind. My mum knew within an hour of me knowing but we are really close! So far have only told close friends but will reconsider after my scan on the 12tn.


----------



## zebadi

Mrs Eleflump said:


> 9 weeks today :dance:
> 
> I feel *really* old now...I'm a 1981 baby, I'll be 33 when LO comes! :argh:

Yay!!! Happy 9 Weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I'm an 80's baby :) 1986! Whoop whoop! Haha!
> 
> Me too! Just turned 28!Click to expand...

Me too!! :winkwink:


----------



## zebadi

10 Weeks today! Sooo excited for my scan later on.


----------



## zebadi

babyfeva said:


> Had my scan today and got to shortly hear the heart beat which was faster than 150bpm. I first saw the flickering heart beat before hearing it. It was awesome!

congrats babyfeva!! so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## kiki28

I want a scan now!! I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow - excited and nervous at the same time! :D


----------



## zebadi

good luck for your 1st appt 2moro Kiki. I was sooo excited when i had my 1st MW appt, makes it all so real! 

1hr until my scan! I'm feeling so nervous..


----------



## ttclou25

zebadi said:


> good luck for your 1st appt 2moro Kiki. I was sooo excited when i had my 1st MW appt, makes it all so real!
> 
> 1hr until my scan! I'm feeling so nervous..

Hope you get a great piccy xx


----------



## GeralynB

Mrs Eleflump said:


> 9 weeks today :dance:
> 
> I feel *really* old now...I'm a 1981 baby, I'll be 33 when LO comes! :argh:

I feel really old! Born in 1979...I'll be 35 when LO arrives and this is our first


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> I'm an 80's baby :) 1986! Whoop whoop! Haha!
> 
> Me too! Just turned 28!Click to expand...

Yay! Happy Birthday! I will be 28 in July :) I am older than DH by 5 months. He won't be 28 until December. HeHe! ;)


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> 10 Weeks today! Sooo excited for my scan later on.

Happy 10 Weeks!!!! :happydance: yay for double digits!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mrs. Eleflump & Loopy Laura -- I was born in 81 also. I'll be 33 when the baby arrives too.

As for the announcing we told our family and close friends between 5-6 weeks. We will not be making a facebook announcement til 12 weeks or maybe when we have the gender scan.

Yay!!!!!!! To all the ladies moving to 8 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck ladies with your scans!!! Enjoy seeing your sweet little gummy bears :) can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## jmandrews

kiki28 said:


> I want a scan now!! I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow - excited and nervous at the same time! :D

Best of luck Kiki! How many weeks are u now?


----------



## jmandrews

Mrs Eleflump said:


> 9 weeks today :dance:
> 
> I feel *really* old now...I'm a 1981 baby, I'll be 33 when LO comes! :argh:

Happy 9 weeks!!!


----------



## jmandrews

One more week until my scan! Hoping this week flies by. I am needing some reassurance. DH talked to me last night and made me feel a little better. After having no symptoms for the last 2.5 weeks I was really hoping id hear the HB on my Doppler. Since I didn't I just feel worse. Praying for a healthy baby and good news next week.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> 10 Weeks today! Sooo excited for my scan later on.

Happy 10 weeks! 

Enjoy your scan!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> 9 weeks today :dance:
> 
> I feel *really* old now...I'm a 1981 baby, I'll be 33 when LO comes! :argh:

Happy 9 weeks!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Eek!! So many scans coming up!!! How exciting--FXd that everything looks perfect for each little bean!

Jmandrews--I'm sure everything is fine. Baby is probably just nestled a bit too far back to find just yet. I hope the next week flies by for you so you can get some reassurance.

I'm also an '80s baby--1982, and I'm also 6 months older than DH. You ladies are cracking me up this morning. : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> One more week until my scan! Hoping this week flies by. I am needing some reassurance. DH talked to me last night and made me feel a little better. After having no symptoms for the last 2.5 weeks I was really hoping id hear the HB on my Doppler. Since I didn't I just feel worse. Praying for a healthy baby and good news next week.

Dopplers can either give you reassurance or stress you out early on.

Just keep trying with it, you'll find the heartbeat eventually.

Hope the week goes quickly for you lovely


----------



## kel21

GeralynB said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks today :dance:
> 
> I feel *really* old now...I'm a 1981 baby, I'll be 33 when LO comes! :argh:
> 
> I feel really old! Born in 1979...I'll be 35 when LO arrives and this is our firstClick to expand...

I must be the oldest cause I've got you beat! I was born in 1976! :)


----------



## zebadi

So I've just got back from my scan... 

Most amazing thing ever!!!! baby already has tiny limbs and was kicking and punching about. very active baby lol. 
heart beat perfect, measuring exactly 10 weeks.. WOW! Im just so excited... 

How do i attach a pic?


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> So I've just got back from my scan...
> 
> Most amazing thing ever!!!! baby already has tiny limbs and was kicking and punching about. very active baby lol.
> heart beat perfect, measuring exactly 10 weeks.. WOW! Im just so excited...
> 
> How do i attach a pic?

Awww wow honey! 

Sounds amazing.

Click on Go Advanced

Go to the little paper clip pic above the text reply box, and you can add one there x


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to all the ladies on their scans! Can't wait to see more coming in!

I was born in 1980. I will be 34 when baby comes. ;)


----------



## cntrygrl

As for being older than DH I'm a bit older than DH by a few years.


----------



## rbourre

I was born in 1986, I will be 28 in August. 

I just made this to announce it on Facebook. I wanted to get a big sister shirt for my daughter but I can't find one. I just asked my husband if he's fine if we announce it now, just waiting for an answer. He said before that he doesn't care, I just wanted to ask him first.
 



Attached Files:







pizap.com10.91507027251645921393943972713.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jmandrews

zebadi said:


> So I've just got back from my scan...
> 
> Most amazing thing ever!!!! baby already has tiny limbs and was kicking and punching about. very active baby lol.
> heart beat perfect, measuring exactly 10 weeks.. WOW! Im just so excited...
> 
> How do i attach a pic?

Yay can't wait to see a pic!!!! :)


----------



## jmandrews

rbourre said:


> I was born in 1986, I will be 28 in August.
> 
> I just made this to announce it on Facebook. I wanted to get a big sister shirt for my daughter but I can't find one. I just asked my husband if he's fine if we announce it now, just waiting for an answer. He said before that he doesn't care, I just wanted to ask him first.


So cute!!! She is adorable! 
I bought DD's big sis shirt on Etsy.com


----------



## zebadi

oh it says file too big :nope:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Zebadi--congrats on the great scan!!!

Rbourre--that announcement is adorable! She's precious!!

AFM, nausea has really hit today. Thankfully, we are iced in, so I've had the day off work. I'll take it if it means I will see a happy little baby at my scan on Friday! 

I hope everyone else is doing well today. : )


----------



## Jcliff

Took my daughter to a mommy And me swim class.. She loved it!! I wish we could do it everyday! She's napping right now think ill do the same


----------



## snowflakes120

Jcliff said:


> Took my daughter to a mommy And me swim class.. She loved it!! I wish we could do it everyday! She's napping right now think ill do the same

Awesome! I've been thinking about enrolling my son into a swim class but was wondering if he was too young still. I see your daughter is about a month younger than him! I think I'm going to go and check out the classes now! Glad she loved it!


----------



## jmandrews

Having brown spotting and light cramping. At Dr. Right now. :( so nervous.


----------



## Jcliff

jmandrews said:


> Having brown spotting and light cramping. At Dr. Right now. :( so nervous.

Oh no. Praying for you!xo


----------



## GeralynB

zebadi said:


> So I've just got back from my scan...
> 
> Most amazing thing ever!!!! baby already has tiny limbs and was kicking and punching about. very active baby lol.
> heart beat perfect, measuring exactly 10 weeks.. WOW! Im just so excited...
> 
> How do i attach a pic?

Woohoo Amazing!



rbourre said:


> I was born in 1986, I will be 28 in August.
> 
> I just made this to announce it on Facebook. I wanted to get a big sister shirt for my daughter but I can't find one. I just asked my husband if he's fine if we announce it now, just waiting for an answer. He said before that he doesn't care, I just wanted to ask him first.

So cute!!



jmandrews said:


> Having brown spotting and light cramping. At Dr. Right now. :( so nervous.

I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

snowflakes120 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Took my daughter to a mommy And me swim class.. She loved it!! I wish we could do it everyday! She's napping right now think ill do the same
> 
> Awesome! I've been thinking about enrolling my son into a swim class but was wondering if he was too young still. I see your daughter is about a month younger than him! I think I'm going to go and check out the classes now! Glad she loved it!Click to expand...

 She loves it!! It's a great bonding experience too! It's also nice to swim in the dead of winter! I would def recommend it!


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> Having brown spotting and light cramping. At Dr. Right now. :( so nervous.

praying everything is ok with you jmandrews. please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## mommyberry

29 with Jcliff!



zebadi said:


> oh it says file too big :nope:

Open picture using Microsoft Office Picture Manager (If you are using Windows) On the right find the link which says 'compress picture' Make it the size of a document and use 'Save As' to save with a different filename. Attach the compressed file here.

Yay!!! To the 10 weeks gummy bear!



jmandrews said:


> Having brown spotting and light cramping. At Dr. Right now. :( so nervous.

Don't worry hun! All will be well! :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

jmandrews said:


> Having brown spotting and light cramping. At Dr. Right now. :( so nervous.

Hope everything is okay! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kel21

Hoping everything is all right jmandrews!


----------



## sprite30

jmandrews said:


> Having brown spotting and light cramping. At Dr. Right now. :( so nervous.

Oh no, jm fx that everything will be ok!


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> I was born in 1986, I will be 28 in August.
> 
> I just made this to announce it on Facebook. I wanted to get a big sister shirt for my daughter but I can't find one. I just asked my husband if he's fine if we announce it now, just waiting for an answer. He said before that he doesn't care, I just wanted to ask him first.


cute! My husband decided to tell me last night that he isn't ready to announce on facebook. I'm pretty bummed as I've already been having a hard time not posting anything! I just want it out already! But I have to respect his wishes so, we will see. :dohh:


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I was born in 1986, I will be 28 in August.
> 
> I just made this to announce it on Facebook. I wanted to get a big sister shirt for my daughter but I can't find one. I just asked my husband if he's fine if we announce it now, just waiting for an answer. He said before that he doesn't care, I just wanted to ask him first.
> 
> 
> cute! My husband decided to tell me last night that he isn't ready to announce on facebook. I'm pretty bummed as I've already been having a hard time not posting anything! I just want it out already! But I have to respect his wishes so, we will see. :dohh:Click to expand...

Did u have your scan today?


----------



## newlywed2013

Heartrate was 140bpm! It was amazing! :cry: :happydance:

measuring at 6+5 so they are keeping my duedate at the 20th!

She did a transvaginal ultrasound as well as a pap so I am supposed to have light period-like bleeding all day :( 

They also did bloodwork. I hate bloodwork!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound march42014.PNG
File size: 256 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jmandrews

Hey lovely mamas. I sadly lost the baby. During my ultrasound there wasn't much of a baby there at all. Pretty much just a sac. So nothing ever developed. Just waiting to MC. I'll be ok it's really hard and pretty much the worst day of my life but I have a wonderful family and friends here for me. We will heal and try again. Thank you all. You all have been the most amazing women. I'm going to miss u all. I'll come back to check on u. I'll just need someone to take over October bumpkins. Yo yo I'd like to nominate you. If not that's ok just let me know. I'm not sure
Who to contact to get this all switched. Love u all and I wish u all happy healthy pregnancies. Pls do not stress or worry because of what happened to me. I have a beautiful daughter and I'm thankful for her everyday.


----------



## Kittycat155

So sorry to hear. Hugs to you and family.


----------



## newlywed2013

jmandrews said:


> Hey lovely mamas. I sadly lost the baby. During my ultrasound there wasn't much of a baby there at all. Pretty much just a sac. So nothing ever developed. Just waiting to MC. I'll be ok it's really hard and pretty much the worst day of my life but I have a wonderful family and friends here for me. We will heal and try again. Thank you all. You all have been the most amazing women. I'm going to miss u all. I'll come back to check on u. I'll just need someone to take over October bumpkins. Yo yo I'd like to nominate you. If not that's ok just let me know. I'm not sure
> Who to contact to get this all switched. Love u all and I wish u all happy healthy pregnancies. Pls do not stress or worry because of what happened to me. I have a beautiful daughter and I'm thankful for her everyday.


So so sorry to hear :cry::cry:
:hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So, so sorry to hear that, jmandrews. Lots of love and hugs, and know we are thinking of and praying for you!!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Newlywed, that's amazing! : ) so glad you got such a lovely pic and great report!


----------



## Laelani

First off jm I hope everything is ok with you! :hugs: I am sorry to hear the news. 

Great news about the recent scans ladies :) 

Today is week 9 for me!!! :happydance: Only 3 weeks 3 days left until I pass my miscarriage point. Things are so far looking great. Still waiting on a call to go for my scan. Ugh. I hate waiting.

To jump on this age conversation I was born in 1985 and will turn 29 just a few short months after LO is born.


----------



## kel21

jmandrews said:


> Hey lovely mamas. I sadly lost the baby. During my ultrasound there wasn't much of a baby there at all. Pretty much just a sac. So nothing ever developed. Just waiting to MC. I'll be ok it's really hard and pretty much the worst day of my life but I have a wonderful family and friends here for me. We will heal and try again. Thank you all. You all have been the most amazing women. I'm going to miss u all. I'll come back to check on u. I'll just need someone to take over October bumpkins. Yo yo I'd like to nominate you. If not that's ok just let me know. I'm not sure
> Who to contact to get this all switched. Love u all and I wish u all happy healthy pregnancies. Pls do not stress or worry because of what happened to me. I have a beautiful daughter and I'm thankful for her everyday.

I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Jm - so sorry to hear that :(


----------



## zephyr

Im 1983 and dh is 1986 :p

dh was actually friends with my younger brothers as kids and dhs mum and my mum were besties for many years however 10 or so years had passed since we saw each other last so we never knew who each other was till we were already dating. Was freaky when we found out.


----------



## kiki28

jmandrews said:


> kiki28 said:
> 
> 
> I want a scan now!! I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow - excited and nervous at the same time! :D
> 
> Best of luck Kiki! How many weeks are u now?Click to expand...

Hehe thank you :D I'm 8 weeks 2 days :D


----------



## Jcliff

Found baby on Doppler today but only for a minute! So faint the Doppler won't even register the rate!


----------



## sprite30

jmandrews said:


> Hey lovely mamas. I sadly lost the baby. During my ultrasound there wasn't much of a baby there at all. Pretty much just a sac. So nothing ever developed. Just waiting to MC. I'll be ok it's really hard and pretty much the worst day of my life but I have a wonderful family and friends here for me. We will heal and try again. Thank you all. You all have been the most amazing women. I'm going to miss u all. I'll come back to check on u. I'll just need someone to take over October bumpkins. Yo yo I'd like to nominate you. If not that's ok just let me know. I'm not sure
> Who to contact to get this all switched. Love u all and I wish u all happy healthy pregnancies. Pls do not stress or worry because of what happened to me. I have a beautiful daughter and I'm thankful for her everyday.

I'm so sorry jm, so so sorry.


----------



## sprite30

Can't I get a show of hands of who is over 8weeks and hasn't had a scan yet? I'm thinking more of the earlier people esp in the us have had a scan already?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

jmandrews, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

sprite30 said:


> Can't I get a show of hands of who is over 8weeks and hasn't had a scan yet? I'm thinking more of the earlier people esp in the us have had a scan already?

I'm 9 weeks and no scan yet. First one will be 27th March at 12+2 - it'll be a 'viability' scan done by my obstetrician, and I don't know when my actual 12-week NT scan will be. I'm hoping I can arrange it to be the same day, as I've taken that day off work.

Quite anxious not having seen anything yet, hoping tiny bean is ok in there. Trying to resist going for a private scan...


----------



## Kittycat155

I was offered one for 12 week NT and the 20 week that is required. Unless I had issues they would not have done it until 20 weeks if I say no to NT.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

sprite30 said:


> Can't I get a show of hands of who is over 8weeks and hasn't had a scan yet? I'm thinking more of the earlier people esp in the us have had a scan already?

I had a scan at 5w4d, but only because I was spotting. I will have another one on Friday at 7w, but that is just a follow up to make sure baby is still progressing. Otherwise, my first would've been at 12 weeks. (That was the time of my first one with DS.)


----------



## rbourre

sprite30 said:


> Can't I get a show of hands of who is over 8weeks and hasn't had a scan yet? I'm thinking more of the earlier people esp in the us have had a scan already?

I'm not 8 weeks yet, but my first ultrasound isn't until 12+1. I asked if I could get one earlier and the doctor said that you only get an early ultrasound if they have to check on the baby for any reason.


----------



## sprite30

Oh wow ok wasn't expecting so many to not have had scans yet. Is that a uk thing? 
I'm feeling incredibly blessed to have had so many scans right now, I've probably had wayyy too many tho.


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Hey lovely mamas. I sadly lost the baby. During my ultrasound there wasn't much of a baby there at all. Pretty much just a sac. So nothing ever developed. Just waiting to MC. I'll be ok it's really hard and pretty much the worst day of my life but I have a wonderful family and friends here for me. We will heal and try again. Thank you all. You all have been the most amazing women. I'm going to miss u all. I'll come back to check on u. I'll just need someone to take over October bumpkins. Yo yo I'd like to nominate you. If not that's ok just let me know. I'm not sure
> Who to contact to get this all switched. Love u all and I wish u all happy healthy pregnancies. Pls do not stress or worry because of what happened to me. I have a beautiful daughter and I'm thankful for her everyday.

I'm just so devastated for you lovely. :-(

Yes I can take over-how do I do that? Anyone know?

Such sad news. Heartbroken for you x


----------



## ljo1984

I think you just email admin, should be n problem changing over.

JM I am so so sorry to hear you sad news :-( sending hugs. Xx


----------



## Jcliff

I had one at 6w and 7w.. Next Thursday which will be 9 weeks. My dr said I can come whenever I want my anxiety would me threw the roof if I had to wait


----------



## Kittycat155

Well I am on State insurance for low income so that most likely is the reason. But notice UK does a lot less.

One place I looked at did 1 at first appointment and then at 2nd appointment and then again at 20 weeks with the 12 NT optional testing! They are in a REALLY good area so sure they get hardly any state insurance.


----------



## GeralynB

So sorry jm


----------



## jmandrews

Anyone know how I can email Admin?


----------



## cntrygrl

jm-- I am so sorry for your loss sending you hugs and lots of healing thoughts.

As for contacting an Admin. If you go to the Pregnancy First Trimester, Wobbles is the Admin. You can click on her name and send her a private message.


----------



## rbourre

sprite30 said:


> Oh wow ok wasn't expecting so many to not have had scans yet. Is that a uk thing?
> I'm feeling incredibly blessed to have had so many scans right now, I've probably had wayyy too many tho.

I'm in Canada. Apparently if I had told the doctor I wasn't sure on my dates then I could have had a dating scan earlier. That's what happened with my daughter because I had no idea when I conceived and we were WAY off when I went for my dating scan. We thought about 11-12 weeks, I was 23+6. 

My daughter is 18 months today. My hormones are making me a little sad that my little girl is a year and a half old already. I got a really nice cuddle with her last night which also made me sad and I was almost crying. She fell asleep on me with her head on my shoulder. She isn't cuddly so it was really nice and I didn't want to ever put her down (but unfortunately I was falling asleep).


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow ok wasn't expecting so many to not have had scans yet. Is that a uk thing?
> I'm feeling incredibly blessed to have had so many scans right now, I've probably had wayyy too many tho.
> 
> I'm in Canada. Apparently if I had told the doctor I wasn't sure on my dates then I could have had a dating scan earlier. That's what happened with my daughter because I had no idea when I conceived and we were WAY off when I went for my dating scan. We thought about 11-12 weeks, I was 23+6.
> 
> My daughter is 18 months today. My hormones are making me a little sad that my little girl is a year and a half old already. I got a really nice cuddle with her last night which also made me sad and I was almost crying. She fell asleep on me with her head on my shoulder. She isn't cuddly so it was really nice and I didn't want to ever put her down (but unfortunately I was falling asleep).Click to expand...

I completely understand!!! There have been several times in the past few weeks that my 4 year old has said or done something so sweet and grown up that I've almost cried. And he is just so helpful and tries to go out of his way to do things for us, and sometimes that will hit me that he is going to be such a great big brother. Lol but I cry at just about anything these days!


----------



## Jcliff

Wow that must have been a shock thinking you were 12 weeks off!! Lol


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> Wow that must have been a shock thinking you were 12 weeks off!! Lol

That's exactly what I was thinking...I'm kind of wishing that had happened to me right about now lol


----------



## hopettc3

So sorry for your loss jm. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## hopettc3

newlywed: I'll definitely be getting that app. I like to keep track of how things are going. I let my bil's wife borrow my "what to expect" book when she was pregnant and she never gave it back. Now, I'm a 12 hour drive away from them so I will have to either buy a new one or find another way to feed my pregnancy info addiction!

On the subject of ages, I was born in 1983 so I'll be 31 when baby comes. 

I'm 8+4 today and my nausea has died down. I'm a little nervous about that. The only thing I really feel is hunger, but that's it. I just keep seeing all these losses and I get so worried. I know everyone goes through it, but for some reason the feeling is stronger for this time than it was with my girls. I really hope all is well. I have my first dr appointment on monday. I hope I'm able to listen to the heartbeat. I'm thinking about getting a doppler just to keep my mind at ease.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!

Yo Yo you must have gotten it all figured out. I'm going to miss being on this journey with u all. I'm excited to see ur bumps grow. I will def continue to check in on u all. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

hopettc3 said:


> newlywed: I'll definitely be getting that app. I like to keep track of how things are going. I let my bil's wife borrow my "what to expect" book when she was pregnant and she never gave it back. Now, I'm a 12 hour drive away from them so I will have to either buy a new one or find another way to feed my pregnancy info addiction!
> 
> On the subject of ages, I was born in 1983 so I'll be 31 when baby comes.
> 
> I'm 8+4 today and my nausea has died down. I'm a little nervous about that. The only thing I really feel is hunger, but that's it. I just keep seeing all these losses and I get so worried. I know everyone goes through it, but for some reason the feeling is stronger for this time than it was with my girls. I really hope all is well. I have my first dr appointment on monday. I hope I'm able to listen to the heartbeat. I'm thinking about getting a doppler just to keep my mind at ease.

Try not to worry :hugs: you sound pregnant and healthy to me. I don't want anyone to stress or worry. Try to enjoy being pregnant. These a precious times.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yo Yo you must have gotten it all figured out. I'm going to miss being on this journey with u all. I'm excited to see ur bumps grow. I will def continue to check in on u all. :hugs:

We will miss you, JM, and I hope you get a sticky rainbow baby as soon as you feel ready to try again...big, big, hugs!!!!!


----------



## rbourre

Jcliff said:


> Wow that must have been a shock thinking you were 12 weeks off!! Lol

Oh, it was. There was 51 days between finding out I was pregnant and giving birth since she was born at 29 weeks. It all happened very fast. I keep thinking I am going to go for my 12 week ultrasound and be super far along again but this time I am pretty sure on my dates.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yo Yo you must have gotten it all figured out. I'm going to miss being on this journey with u all. I'm excited to see ur bumps grow. I will def continue to check in on u all. :hugs:

We will miss you, JM, and I hope you get a sticky rainbow baby as soon as you feel ready to try again...big, big, hugs!!!!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm so sorry jmandrews. I am thinking of you and feel heartbroken for you. X


----------



## La Mere

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, JM :hugs: Sending lots of love to you and your family.

I feel bad for posting this now but I was able to find gummi's HB last night for a minute! I had found my heart beat also and it registered at around 80 bpm and gummi's heart beat (though fleeting) registered (if I remember correctly, was so excited just to find it) at about the upper 130's to lower 140's!

I am hoping that the rest of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That's great, LaMere!! Very exciting! : )


----------



## newlywed2013

La Mere said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your loss, JM :hugs: Sending lots of love to you and your family.
> 
> I feel bad for posting this now but I was able to find gummi's HB last night for a minute! I had found my heart beat also and it registered at around 80 bpm and gummi's heart beat (though fleeting) registered (if I remember correctly, was so excited just to find it) at about the upper 130's to lower 140's!
> 
> I am hoping that the rest of you ladies are doing well.

I know how you feel. I posted my ultrasound right after JM posted about having to go to the Dr and I felt bad..


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your loss, JM :hugs: Sending lots of love to you and your family.
> 
> I feel bad for posting this now but I was able to find gummi's HB last night for a minute! I had found my heart beat also and it registered at around 80 bpm and gummi's heart beat (though fleeting) registered (if I remember correctly, was so excited just to find it) at about the upper 130's to lower 140's!
> 
> I am hoping that the rest of you ladies are doing well.
> 
> I know how you feel. I posted my ultrasound right after JM posted about having to go to the Dr and I felt bad..Click to expand...

I didn't get to congratulate you newlywed, we got distracted. But that's a lovely scan pic.

And congrats la mere.

I haven't tried to find the hb again, I really should be I feel better knowing the doc found it.


----------



## sprite30

So we told my sister and her girls tonight they were very happy for us. My dh was holding my 5year old niece and she was trying to get him to hold her like a baby and I said aww are you letting him practice and she said yeah and I said are you letting him practice for his baby and my sisters eyes got huge and I said I think he'll need practice for October and my sister said "are you" and I said yes and she started freaking out saying did you hear that, did you hear that aunt crystals gonna have a baby and of course my 12 yo niece was in Lala land so she didnt catch the conversation right away but she was very excited and asked a million questions and you could tell she wanted to ask more things. She asked about names and if I know if it's a boy or girl and if she can babysit. But my sister made a comment that annoyed me she asked how far along I was and I said Friday will be 10 weeks so I could tell she was kind of annoyed that I didn't tell her sooner but she made a comment about "your not supposed to tell ppl until 12 weeks" I just ignore her I think she was just trying to teach my niece that is still very early.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sprite, that sounds like a very sweet way to share the news!!! 

I would prefer to wait, but I think if everything goes well at my appointment Friday, we will probably tell our families this weekend. I will be 7w2d. I was about the same when we told them about DS.


----------



## mommyberry

I'm so so sorry Jmandrews!! This was so unexpected! I hope you heal soon. All our thoughts are with you.

Newlywed - Great scan pic! 

Lamere - Nice to hear about the heartbeat! May be its time I buy a doppler too!

Sprite - Your sister's comment sure sounded like she was actually telling her kids not to shout it out loud yet! But that is a sweet announcement.


----------



## Laelani

sprite30 said:


> Can't I get a show of hands of who is over 8weeks and hasn't had a scan yet? I'm thinking more of the earlier people esp in the us have had a scan already?

I am 9 weeks today and am on a waiting list to go for a scan. My doctor told me at my last appointment that I was on the list and that someone would call me to schedule my dates. No one has called yet...


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh having a rough time getting to sleep. I think I did too much today. Feeling nauseous :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm so sorry jmandrews :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hope everyone's doing ok?

Will be checking through the last few pages for anything I need to update when dd2 goes for her day nap in a couple of hours.

Dd2 has had me up since 5am today-would love a fraction of her energy today.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I feel sick on and off all day. I'm almost always tired. I felt so well in my first pregnancy.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Exhausted over here. Went out for dinner with two of my mum friends. Stayed out until 11pm ..... Couldn't sleep until gone midnight, and my middle child was up at 6am. And they're all misbehaving today ....


----------



## SoBlessedMama

CharlieKeys said:


> Exhausted over here. Went out for dinner with two of my mum friends. Stayed out until 11pm ..... Couldn't sleep until gone midnight, and my middle child was up at 6am. And they're all misbehaving today ....

Oh my goodness, I admire the fact that you are chasing around 3 of them and still manage to make it through the day!! I am exhausted chasing my 4 year old around. I can't imagine adding two more little ones to the mix AND being pregnant! You're a super mom! : ) I hope your LOs cooperate enough for you to get some rest at some point today.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed2013-cute scan pic, glad went well. Hope you get sleep soon, it's horrible being tired. 

Sprite30- how exciting to be able to tell your sister...you did better than me keeping it quiet...I couldn't stop myself telling family straight away!

CharmedKirsty-sickness sucks! Hope you feel better soon lovely. 

CharlieKeys-poor you not sleeping then your lo waking you early. Hope they all have an early night for you tonight so you can rest. 

JmAndrews-your in my thoughts today, hope your doing ok honey. 

I've updated the list, and added 5 more ladies-welcome to October bumpkins :flower:


----------



## Jcliff

My husbands parents are coming to visit today. We won't be telling them the news yet. I think if the scan goes well tomorrow we will start to tell family...hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy 8 weeks to all of us due on October 15th. After throwing up my water and crackers this morning I am now eating cheez doodles.


----------



## AllyTiel

Hi! I'd like to join! I'm preg with number 2 due October 30th :). My daughter is 19 months now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Happy 8 weeks to all of us due on October 15th. After throwing up my water and crackers this morning I am now eating cheez doodles.

Happy 8 weeks!

Jcliff-must be so hard having the, visit and not telling! I'd so let it slip by accident! :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

AllyTiel said:


> Hi! I'd like to join! I'm preg with number 2 due October 30th :). My daughter is 19 months now.

:flower:

Congratulations and welcome!

Will and you to the list now. 

Will be a lovely age gap between your kids when the baby arrives.


----------



## rbourre

Ugh I gagged on a banana this morning. I'm trying to eat healthy but I just don't like bananas. 

I'm exhausted this morning. I didn't want to get out of bed.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> Ugh I gagged on a banana this morning. I'm trying to eat healthy but I just don't like bananas.
> 
> I'm exhausted this morning. I didn't want to get out of bed.

Oh no! It's horrible when you gag like that, Ergh! 

Hopefully youll find healthy food you can stomach.

I really wanted oranges last night, when I got them and sat down I had gone right off having them :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I can't seem to stomach the thought of certain foods but I don't have ms...weird


----------



## snowflakes120

I am so sorry JM. Thinking of you. I hope you get your rainbow soon.

Hooray for 8 weeks! Still feeling 100% - just like I did with my son.

Nervous though, I tried my doppler last night and didn't find HB. Found mine plenty. And mad I even tried because I said I wasn't going to til the weekend. I know it's still super early. I can't remember when I could find DS consistently. Praying it's just too soon.


----------



## newlywed2013

Still not feeling the greatest, and dreading my 8 hour retail shift :(


----------



## La Mere

Welcome to all the new mamas! And congratulations!!

JM- Thinking of you, hoping you are doing okay, hun. :hugs:

Thanks ladies, I was super excited to find it before I was officially 8 weeks! A little nervous to try again, but more at ease with the fact I have found it once already!!

Happy 8 weeks to all those due on October 15th!! :dance: Seems to be flying by!


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey ladies. Just thought I'd pop in and say hey. I've been lurking, but not posting much as I've been an emotional mess. Can't stop thinking about my ultrasound Friday and hoping my little one was just too small or hiding at my last ultrasound. Praying I will see the little one on Friday. Being in limbo sucks


----------



## Laelani

GeralynB said:


> Yea I can't seem to stomach the thought of certain foods but I don't have ms...weird

I'm the same way. I really need to be in a mood to eat certain things. I don't have any MS now though. I did for the first couple weeks but that seems to have passed. 



KylasBaby said:


> Hey ladies. Just thought I'd pop in and say hey. I've been lurking, but not posting much as I've been an emotional mess. Can't stop thinking about my ultrasound Friday and hoping my little one was just too small or hiding at my last ultrasound. Praying I will see the little one on Friday. Being in limbo sucks

:hugs: Been praying for you and LO. I hope that Friday brings good news.


----------



## KylasBaby

Laelani said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Just thought I'd pop in and say hey. I've been lurking, but not posting much as I've been an emotional mess. Can't stop thinking about my ultrasound Friday and hoping my little one was just too small or hiding at my last ultrasound. Praying I will see the little one on Friday. Being in limbo sucks
> 
> :hugs: Been praying for you and LO. I hope that Friday brings good news.Click to expand...

Thank you so much! It means a lot


----------



## Krippy

I am so sorry for your loss JM. May time be gentle and healing.

Good luck on Friday Kyla...hope it brings good news!

I had a wonderful scan yesterday, babe measured exact and little heartbeat flickering away! It was amazing...it diesnt matter how many time you see it. It is such a miracle!


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> Hey ladies. Just thought I'd pop in and say hey. I've been lurking, but not posting much as I've been an emotional mess. Can't stop thinking about my ultrasound Friday and hoping my little one was just too small or hiding at my last ultrasound. Praying I will see the little one on Friday. Being in limbo sucks

:hugs:have my fingers crossed for you. Sure your little bean was hiding-one of mine did that on a scan! :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Krippy said:


> I am so sorry for your loss JM. May time be gentle and healing.
> 
> Good luck on Friday Kyla...hope it brings good news!
> 
> I had a wonderful scan yesterday, babe measured exact and little heartbeat flickering away! It was amazing...it diesnt matter how many time you see it. It is such a miracle!

That's lovely news! 

It is amazing to see, makes it real doesn't it?


----------



## KylasBaby

Yo_Yo said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Just thought I'd pop in and say hey. I've been lurking, but not posting much as I've been an emotional mess. Can't stop thinking about my ultrasound Friday and hoping my little one was just too small or hiding at my last ultrasound. Praying I will see the little one on Friday. Being in limbo sucks
> 
> :hugs:have my fingers crossed for you. Sure your little bean was hiding-one of mine did that on a scan! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am hoping that as well. Hopefully he or she was just too little to be seen. I was a tiny baby so maybe my baby is too. I was labeled "failure to thrive" when I was a newborn as I was so tiny and here I am almost 25 years later. Lots of praying going on


----------



## La Mere

Krippy- Great news!! :)

Kyla- Fingers crossed for you and your little bean!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm having a scan on sat...I'll be 6w4d. I should be able to see a heartbeat then right?


----------



## newlywed2013

So I've apparently started this thing where I wake up with a tickle in my throat and spend all morning coughing, and everytime I cough, I gag. Seriously? No fun.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> I'm having a scan on sat...I'll be 6w4d. I should be able to see a heartbeat then right?

I would think so! But don't quote me on that!


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Just thought I'd pop in and say hey. I've been lurking, but not posting much as I've been an emotional mess. Can't stop thinking about my ultrasound Friday and hoping my little one was just too small or hiding at my last ultrasound. Praying I will see the little one on Friday. Being in limbo sucks
> 
> :hugs:have my fingers crossed for you. Sure your little bean was hiding-one of mine did that on a scan! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am hoping that as well. Hopefully he or she was just too little to be seen. I was a tiny baby so maybe my baby is too. I was labeled "failure to thrive" when I was a newborn as I was so tiny and here I am almost 25 years later. Lots of praying going onClick to expand...

Aww. Thats a fab story. Your little baby will be strong like you! X


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> So I've apparently started this thing where I wake up with a tickle in my throat and spend all morning coughing, and everytime I cough, I gag. Seriously? No fun.

That's annoying. Id take a glass of water to bed to have as soon as you wake to try and avoid it.

Hope that goes soon.


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> So I've apparently started this thing where I wake up with a tickle in my throat and spend all morning coughing, and everytime I cough, I gag. Seriously? No fun.
> 
> That's annoying. Id take a glass of water to bed to have as soon as you wake to try and avoid it.
> 
> Hope that goes soon.Click to expand...

I might have to try that. I do wake up with a really dry mouth. Thank you!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thinking of you Kyla - hope all goes well on Friday. 

Krippy - congrats!


----------



## KylasBaby

Loopy Laura said:


> Thinking of you Kyla - hope all goes well on Friday.

Thanks so much!


----------



## KylasBaby

Yo_Yo said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Just thought I'd pop in and say hey. I've been lurking, but not posting much as I've been an emotional mess. Can't stop thinking about my ultrasound Friday and hoping my little one was just too small or hiding at my last ultrasound. Praying I will see the little one on Friday. Being in limbo sucks
> 
> :hugs:have my fingers crossed for you. Sure your little bean was hiding-one of mine did that on a scan! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am hoping that as well. Hopefully he or she was just too little to be seen. I was a tiny baby so maybe my baby is too. I was labeled "failure to thrive" when I was a newborn as I was so tiny and here I am almost 25 years later. Lots of praying going onClick to expand...
> 
> Aww. Thats a fab story. Your little baby will be strong like you! XClick to expand...

FX!


----------



## zephyr

Taking the twins to the park this morning. Last time we will spend time with my mum and nana in probably a year :( feeling a bit sad. 

Went out for dinner with them last night and wound up crying after our meal at the table. Was kinda embarrassing. Hormones yay!
And then my mum kept trying to get me to order a cocktail and I had to quickly come up with excuses.


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> So I've apparently started this thing where I wake up with a tickle in my throat and spend all morning coughing, and everytime I cough, I gag. Seriously? No fun.
> 
> That's annoying. Id take a glass of water to bed to have as soon as you wake to try and avoid it.
> 
> Hope that goes soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I might have to try that. I do wake up with a really dry mouth. Thank you!Click to expand...

Oh me too!

I take two or three glasses of water to bed some nights-then I need to pee all night! Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

zephyr said:


> Taking the twins to the park this morning. Last time we will spend time with my mum and nana in probably a year :( feeling a bit sad.
> 
> Went out for dinner with them last night and wound up crying after our meal at the table. Was kinda embarrassing. Hormones yay!
> And then my mum kept trying to get me to order a cocktail and I had to quickly come up with excuses.

:hugs:

Do they live far? Sorry you got upset lovely.

My mum lives far away, hardly ever see her. I think when your pregnant missing people can feel worse sometimes.
Hugs.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah im in new zealand she moved to australia a few years ago and makes a once a year trip back. It is quite hard, she can be a right rude toad at times and she certaintly did upset me while she was here but shes mostly really cool and it sucks shes leaving again.
pregnancy hormones definitely don't help, I'm already trying not to cry and i havnt even left the house yet haha


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww. Sure you'll feel better in a few days. Its always hard straight after they go.

Hugs


----------



## MamaMac123

jmandrews said:


> Hey lovely mamas. I sadly lost the baby. During my ultrasound there wasn't much of a baby there at all. Pretty much just a sac. So nothing ever developed. Just waiting to MC. I'll be ok it's really hard and pretty much the worst day of my life but I have a wonderful family and friends here for me. We will heal and try again. Thank you all. You all have been the most amazing women. I'm going to miss u all. I'll come back to check on u. I'll just need someone to take over October bumpkins. Yo yo I'd like to nominate you. If not that's ok just let me know. I'm not sure
> Who to contact to get this all switched. Love u all and I wish u all happy healthy pregnancies. Pls do not stress or worry because of what happened to me. I have a beautiful daughter and I'm thankful for her everyday.

I'm so so sorry to hear this :( hugs and prayers for you and your family. My heart just hurts for you :cry:


----------



## MamaMac123

Scan went fantastic yesterday...

We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right! 

My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr 

Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early. 

Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha

That's fantastic news honey! So pleased for you!

Sorry you didn't get a scan pic, next time you will though :flower:


----------



## kazine

MamaMac123 said:


> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha

Omg twins! How very exciting!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay Mamamac!! Twins :) congrats lovely :) 


Is anyone else having to pee a lot during the day? Can't wait for baby to move up out of my pelvis, because I'm needing to pee every 20 minutes. Even nearly wet myself ... Bad pelvic floor muscles :haha: :blush:


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Yaaay Mamamac!! Twins :) congrats lovely :)
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having to pee a lot during the day? Can't wait for baby to move up out of my pelvis, because I'm needing to pee every 20 minutes. Even nearly wet myself ... Bad pelvic floor muscles :haha: :blush:

:haha: I have that during the night, not day. Super annoying! Our babies must be using our bladders as trampolines or something!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Cheeky babies!! At least in 2nd tri your bladder gets some relief ;)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

CharlieKeys said:


> Yaaay Mamamac!! Twins :) congrats lovely :)
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having to pee a lot during the day? Can't wait for baby to move up out of my pelvis, because I'm needing to pee every 20 minutes. Even nearly wet myself ... Bad pelvic floor muscles :haha: :blush:

Yeah, I'm like that at night! It doesn't help that I keep a huge glass of water by my bed that I drink through out the night. 

Mamamac, congrats on the twins! That's super exciting!


----------



## GeralynB

Twins!! So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## La Mere

SoBlessedMama said:


> That's great, LaMere!! Very exciting! : )

Thank you, SoBlessed! It was very exciting!



zephyr said:


> Taking the twins to the park this morning. Last time we will spend time with my mum and nana in probably a year :( feeling a bit sad.
> 
> Went out for dinner with them last night and wound up crying after our meal at the table. Was kinda embarrassing. Hormones yay!
> And then my mum kept trying to get me to order a cocktail and I had to quickly come up with excuses.

Aw, I am sorry! My mom lives in Texas and it really sucked when I moved from Oklahoma to Colorado. What was a 4-8 hour drive to see any of my family is now a 12+ hour drive. I haven't seen my mom since my daughter's first birthday and she turned 3 on the 19th of last month! :hugs: I know how you feel! :hugs:



MamaMac123 said:


> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha

I am sorry you didn't get a scan pic, but congratulations on the twins!! How exciting! :happydance: 




CharlieKeys said:


> Is anyone else having to pee a lot during the day? Can't wait for baby to move up out of my pelvis, because I'm needing to pee every 20 minutes. Even nearly wet myself ... Bad pelvic floor muscles :haha: :blush:

YES! All night too! I have wet myself before when I was pregnant with my son, I was changing my daughter's diaper in the car before going in the store. It was so embarrassing!! :blush:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Can't wait to find out what we are all having-any feelings on gender ladies?

I have no idea personally!


----------



## GeralynB

I think boy but my sister had a dream on the day we found out I was preggo before she knew that it was a girl and one of my friends also had a dream I was having a girl and he didn't even know I was preggo


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I think another boy but I do feel worse this pregnancy.


----------



## La Mere

Yo_Yo said:


> Can't wait to find out what we are all having-any feelings on gender ladies?
> 
> I have no idea personally!

I think girl this time, but won't be finding out until October!


----------



## Jcliff

I'm almost positive a another girl


----------



## GeralynB

DH and I have an orientation at the hospital tomorrow night with the midwives. "Meet the Midwives" They answer questions and take you on a tour of the labor and delivery rooms. We're trying to decide if we should use a midwife or an OB. I want a midwife but DH is not convinced because they are not a doctor.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MamaMac--congrats!!!! How exciting!!!

Kyla--praying for you, girl. I really hope you see your little miracle baby on Friday.

Newlywed--I also wake up with a horribly dry mouth. I have started keeping a 32 oz water bottle on my nightstand, and drinking most of it through the night. I pee constantly lol, but a lot of that is because I'm drinking between 100-150 oz of water a day because I am so stinking thirsty!!!!!

DH is convinced this one is a girl. However, he thought the same thing when I was pregnant with our now 4 year old son. I personally have no clue either way right now!


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha

congrats!! Twins are so much fun :) I carried mine to 38 weeks so you can carry them to term however a lot of ladies have them earlier.
Such an amazing experience! Hard work yes, but just amazing. All babies are amazing but multiples is something entirely different. Congrats :)


----------



## zephyr

I think we are having a boy but thats only based on us dtd 2 days after I ovulated and boy sperm swimming faster.
I am hoping for a girl tho. We are staying team yellow.

I found out some exciting news, my sister who I already knew was pregnant and 6 weeks ahead of me had a scan and her dates were wrong and she's actually only 2.5 weeks ahead im really excited cos we will be close enough to experience the same sorta things, 6 weeks is a huge gap at the end but 2.5 weeks isnt really :p

park visit with mum went okay, I well up every time I think about it so its definitely the hormones. They are visiting a final time this afternoon and im probably going to bawl then too hahaha saying bye to nana is especially hard as she is old with health issues and ya just never know if itll be the last goodbye.


----------



## kel21

MamaMac123 said:


> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha

Congrats on the twins! 


Both my husband and I think girl this time. I had a dream the night I got my bfp that I had to buy the baby a stocking for xmas and it was pink :) tbh the thought of a girl scares me, but they have such cute clothes! Lol


----------



## Laelani

MamaMac123 said:


> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha


How exciting!!!!! That's fantastic news! Sorry you didn't get the scan picture but you will know to ask next time and will be able to get one when your twins are more visible :) 



Yo_Yo said:


> Can't wait to find out what we are all having-any feelings on gender ladies?
> 
> I have no idea personally!

I have a gut feeling that I am having a girl. I don't know why I just feel like it's a girl. When I talk about the baby it's "her" or "she" and when I have dreams it's always a girl.


----------



## MamaMac123

Yo_Yo said:


> Can't wait to find out what we are all having-any feelings on gender ladies?
> 
> I have no idea personally!

My husband has all girls so I'm guessing we will have either girl/girl or girl/boy. I would be in total shock if we got 2 boys. 

I've always felt like we'd have a girl and every dream I've had pre pregnancy was a girl. I had one boy dream but it was awful. He was very premature, in an incubator and I knew in my dream he'd die. Awful. Any good dreams were always girls. 

Then this past weekend out of no where I had a dream that my husband and I were sitting on our bed playing with our baby and I referred to it as "she" and he scolded me and said it was a boy. He turned him to face me and sure enough it was a boy! That was the first happy boy dream I've ever had. So now I feel maybe we have a boy in there. 

So I guess my official guess is boy/girl :) haha


----------



## MamaMac123

zephyr said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha
> 
> congrats!! Twins are so much fun :) I carried mine to 38 weeks so you can carry them to term however a lot of ladies have them earlier.
> Such an amazing experience! Hard work yes, but just amazing. All babies are amazing but multiples is something entirely different. Congrats :)Click to expand...

Any twin advice for me!? Haha :)


----------



## MamaMac123

GeralynB said:


> DH and I have an orientation at the hospital tomorrow night with the midwives. "Meet the Midwives" They answer questions and take you on a tour of the labor and delivery rooms. We're trying to decide if we should use a midwife or an OB. I want a midwife but DH is not convinced because they are not a doctor.

Have you guys watched the documentary The Business of Being Born? That's what did it for me...my husband wanted to do a midwife and I thought it was crazy until I started doing the research. Now I feel like going with a doctor is the crazy choice haha

But that also depends on what country you are in. In America there is no way I'd go with a doctor unless midwives told me I absolutely had to.


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> Can't wait to find out what we are all having-any feelings on gender ladies?
> 
> I have no idea personally!

I think boy. We are hoping for a boy and I have a feeling that it is a boy. I had a dream that it was a boy and it felt so real.


----------



## GeralynB

MamaMac123 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> DH and I have an orientation at the hospital tomorrow night with the midwives. "Meet the Midwives" They answer questions and take you on a tour of the labor and delivery rooms. We're trying to decide if we should use a midwife or an OB. I want a midwife but DH is not convinced because they are not a doctor.
> 
> Have you guys watched the documentary The Business of Being Born? That's what did it for me...my husband wanted to do a midwife and I thought it was crazy until I started doing the research. Now I feel like going with a doctor is the crazy choice haha
> 
> But that also depends on what country you are in. In America there is no way I'd go with a doctor unless midwives told me I absolutely had to.Click to expand...

No, I haven't seen it but I'll definitely check it out. We're in the US...live in New York


----------



## Jcliff

MamaMac123 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> DH and I have an orientation at the hospital tomorrow night with the midwives. "Meet the Midwives" They answer questions and take you on a tour of the labor and delivery rooms. We're trying to decide if we should use a midwife or an OB. I want a midwife but DH is not convinced because they are not a doctor.
> 
> Have you guys watched the documentary The Business of Being Born? That's what did it for me...my husband wanted to do a midwife and I thought it was crazy until I started doing the research. Now I feel like going with a doctor is the crazy choice haha
> 
> But that also depends on what country you are in. In America there is no way I'd go with a doctor unless midwives told me I absolutely had to.Click to expand...


My OB is amazing. Actually all of them are at my practice. I just LOVE every single one. I'm very happy I did not decide on a midwife because my labor did not go as planned and I needed an emergency c section. I trusted and was very comfortable with my OB performing my surgery. I would make sure you find an OB as well incase things don't go as planned.


----------



## Kittycat155

C section rates are INSANE in some areas. By me they are 40%. They state so little women truly need a csection. Some say as little as 4% but will vary depending on which study. Midwife is way to go IMO-can always get reffered if midwife sees issue or get Doctor at delivery of whoever is on call.


----------



## Jcliff

Kittycat155 said:


> C section rates are INSANE in some areas. By me they are 40%. They state so little women truly need a csection. Some say as little as 4% but will vary depending on which study. Midwife is way to go IMO-can always get reffered if midwife sees issue or get Doctor at delivery of whoever is on call.


She Is having twins though and will be high risk and is even more opt to having a c section with them. But whatever it's everyone's own choice


----------



## sprite30

Silly questions but do they have midwives in Pennsylvania? I wouldn't even know who to call. I think it's just standard anymore to go with an obstetrician. I'm not even sure if there are doulas. I think I need to do some research lol but regardless I'm being co managed by a maternal fetal doctor so their is no way I could see just a midwife. They would flip. I will tell you this tho my first appointment with the obgyn was very scary. All about signing consents and what do we want tested. I swear if I was just 21 having a baby it would have scared the crap out of me but since I've been thru it with my sister already twice I knew going in not to let them scare me, we declined the citric fibrous/genetics testing. We declined the cvs? And amnio, I thought an amnio was for an absolute emergency, I had no idea why they were even asking me this crap at 9 weeks pregnant. They have me going for a 1hour glucose test already just bc my bmi is 35 and I have to due a 24 hour urine hold bc apparently I'm at risk for preeclampsia, I was just looking at them like whatever just tell me what you need me to do so I can give you all my money lol

On a happier note, I did have the feeling I'm having a boy right from the start but I suppose it could go either way.


----------



## Kittycat155

There is a GREAT place in Bryn Mawr that alot talk about! The birth center. But yeah they do. Go to your insurance plans website and look up midwife-even the state insurance for NJ covers a good amount(over 300 but some are double listed)

They told me to do a GTT at first visit for same reason and I told them no I will monitor sugar at home.


----------



## sprite30

Kittycat155 said:


> There is a GREAT place in Bryn Mawr that alot talk about! The birth center. But yeah they do. Go to your insurance plans website and look up midwife-even the state insurance for NJ covers a good amount(over 300 but some are double listed)
> 
> They told me to do a GTT at first visit for same reason and I told them no I will monitor sugar at home.

I've never ever had problems with my sugar so I was kind of offended to be singled out just because I'm heavy. I hate sweets lol. I should monitor it at home anyway. I can't get in for the gtt for another month anyway bc they only have appointment times at 730 am on a Saturday and I refuse to wake up that early on a Saturday so they are just going to have to wait until I can get some time off work during the week


----------



## Kittycat155

LOL. Yeah go to Walmart and get the relion meter. I paid 10 or so for machine and strips are $20 for 50 or so.

Just find a machine that has cheap strips. I love the Confirm from Relion cause it really sucks the blood and easy-I bought it for my diabetic cat as one I had you had to place the blood on strip and this one wicks it away.

I did fasting then ate and did BS at 1hr 2 hr and 3 hr after eating all 3 meals. I am happy with numbers and also feel fine. Will continue to do it weekly so I can keep close tabs on it. I am over 250lbs


----------



## Krippy

I am on a low-glycemic diet but I have had GD in my last 2 pregnancies! Hoping to control it this time. My first pregnancy it went undiganosed and caused the death of my son and we only discovered at 33 weeks with my second and I was on insulin for the last weeks. I develop GD after the 28 week check and I am not overweight and I exercise regularly. It can effect anyone...I will be monitoring my sugar at home as well. Hoping to have a smaller baby and a VBAC! Going with midwives too this time around! :)


----------



## rbourre

It's 1 am here and I just woke up for my usual middle of the night pee and had some light pink on the toilet paper. I've been really calm so far this pregnancy but now I am freaking out.


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Scan went fantastic yesterday...
> 
> We're having TWINS!!!! Sooo excited! We suspected it because of my hcg levels and the fertility meds I was on but still was exciting to find out we were right!
> 
> My only complaint is that they didn't give me a scan photo! What the heck!? Apparently I had to ask during the scan. Why the heck wouldn't I want a photo!? Yeah I'm pissed about that. But they're only 5 1/2 weeks so there wasn't much to see but still. I want to show my babies off! Errrrr
> 
> Doc moved my due date to Oct 30 though with twins I'm sure I'll go early.
> 
> Anyway for now we're just basking in happy and worryin about how we're gonna get double of everything we need and how we'll never sleep ever again hahaha
> 
> congrats!! Twins are so much fun :) I carried mine to 38 weeks so you can carry them to term however a lot of ladies have them earlier.
> Such an amazing experience! Hard work yes, but just amazing. All babies are amazing but multiples is something entirely different. Congrats :)Click to expand...
> 
> Any twin advice for me!? Haha :)Click to expand...

I got heaps lol but the biggest that springs to mind is the double pushchair! Be sure it is exactly want you want out of a double. Really test them all out before buying and do research and ask other twin mums in your area what they use and what they like/dislike about theirs. Long story short I didnt and I now have 3 doubles and only use one :p
I guess it depends on how often you'll use one too. mine is used daily. 

I also wish I joined my local mulitple birth club earlier. I waited till 36 ish weeks and I never got to meet any of the ladies till the babies were about 6 months old. 
I waited till the babies were born before joining facebook groups too and wish I had joined while pregnant, I learnt heaps off those ladies!!


----------



## zephyr

Rbourre I know its hard not to panic but spotting is really common! fingers crossed everything is okay for you. 

Well my morning sickness has finally kicked up a notch. The vitb6 and ginger did great up until now but I feel sick and havnt missed any doses :( I hope it stops soon.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope the spottings stopped rbourre. Spotting is common though so try not to panic.

Gender ... I had a dream it said on my notes 'baby is a boy, but mother declined to know' ... But I'm getting the same cravings as I did with my little girl .... I would like another girl, so Phoebe has a sister, but won't be upset if I have another boy. She might be though :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow, so many of you have a feeling on gender-let's look back when we find out and see if those feelings were right in a few weeks/months!

Krippy-so sorry for your loss Glad you can take action by watching your diet this time around. :flower:

Rbourne-hope thr spotting has stopped. Send you hugs, I know it's worrying :hugs: have you called anyone about it?


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Hope the spottings stopped rbourre. Spotting is common though so try not to panic.
> 
> Gender ... I had a dream it said on my notes 'baby is a boy, but mother declined to know' ... But I'm getting the same cravings as I did with my little girl .... I would like another girl, so Phoebe has a sister, but won't be upset if I have another boy. She might be though :haha:

My eldest is desperate for another sister! She doesn't want a brother :haha:

Told her she doesn't have a say in it! 

Wonder if it's another girl then? Sounds like it could be!


----------



## Jcliff

sprite30 said:


> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> There is a GREAT place in Bryn Mawr that alot talk about! The birth center. But yeah they do. Go to your insurance plans website and look up midwife-even the state insurance for NJ covers a good amount(over 300 but some are double listed)
> 
> They told me to do a GTT at first visit for same reason and I told them no I will monitor sugar at home.
> 
> I've never ever had problems with my sugar so I was kind of offended to be singled out just because I'm heavy. I hate sweets lol. I should monitor it at home anyway. I can't get in for the gtt for another month anyway bc they only have appointment times at 730 am on a Saturday and I refuse to wake up that early on a Saturday so they are just going to have to wait until I can get some time off work during the weekClick to expand...

That is crap! I know some of the tiniest women who had GD! Its all just how your body deals with sugar when pregnant! I hmph


----------



## Jcliff

Oh and I have my 9 week apt today! Very nervous!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> Oh and I have my 9 week apt today! Very nervous!!

Good luck!


----------



## rbourre

The spotting seems to have just been the one time. If it happens again, I will call the doctor.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> The spotting seems to have just been the one time. If it happens again, I will call the doctor.

I'm so glad it stopped! I had some spotting last week, and it is definitely panic inducing. It's so common that I'm sure it is nothing to worry about. Big hugs, and I hope you can relax!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> Oh and I have my 9 week apt today! Very nervous!!

FXd for a wonderful appointment!!


----------



## kiki28

I had my first appointment yesterday and it went all ok :) It was just a load of form filling in but it definitely made it feel more real! I'm classed as low risk according to the midwife so no scan for me until 12 weeks :( I just want to have a scan so that I can just make sure everything is all ok :)

On the subject of gender I am convinced its a little boy but OH is convinced its a little girl so we will have to see on that one!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> I had my first appointment yesterday and it went all ok :) It was just a load of form filling in but it definitely made it feel more real! I'm classed as low risk according to the midwife so no scan for me until 12 weeks :( I just want to have a scan so that I can just make sure everything is all ok :)
> 
> On the subject of gender I am convinced its a little boy but OH is convinced its a little girl so we will have to see on that one!

Glad your midwife appointment went well! 

Have you thought of books a private scan? Mine was only£22.50

:flower:

Rbourre-glad the spotting has stopped :hugs:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

kiki28 said:


> I had my first appointment yesterday and it went all ok :) It was just a load of form filling in but it definitely made it feel more real! I'm classed as low risk according to the midwife so no scan for me until 12 weeks :( I just want to have a scan so that I can just make sure everything is all ok :)
> 
> On the subject of gender I am convinced its a little boy but OH is convinced its a little girl so we will have to see on that one!

I'm glad it all went well!! : )


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping to get a more exact due date! So far it's been between oct 5-10th! I'm going with the 9th right now!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck today jcliff :) 

October 9th was my due date with my 1st :)


----------



## kittylady

I had my 'booking in' blood tests done finally, I've been putting it off for three weeks. I felt feint and sick afterwards so decided to have a hot chocolate from costa - BIG mistake!! Felt so sick afterwards :(

I have my 12 week scan next Tuesday and I just want to see that my baby is there:thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Good luck, Jcliff!

Glad it went well, Kiki!

I feel so miserable right now. I've made breakfast but can't seem to find the motivation to eat it yet. I am so nauseous and I threw up half my lunch yesterday! Hoping to only have about 4 more weeks (without getting terribly worse) of MS as I am 8+1 today! Was also thinking of maybe trying my Doppler again to see if I could per chance find gummi again!

Hope all is well with everyone! :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

rbourre said:


> The spotting seems to have just been the one time. If it happens again, I will call the doctor.

Hopefully everything is okay!

Husbands alarm went off at 5:15am before he decided he was going to go to work late. Now I'm wide awake. :( 

Nausea started to kick in really bad these past couple of days, can't even stomach eating meat anymore. And I feel like a terrible wife because I don't have the energy to clean the house and I can't stand the smell of meat, raw and cooked so I haven't been cooking. Had a good cry about that last night.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kittylady said:


> I had my 'booking in' blood tests done finally, I've been putting it off for three weeks. I felt feint and sick afterwards so decided to have a hot chocolate from costa - BIG mistake!! Felt so sick afterwards :(
> 
> I have my 12 week scan next Tuesday and I just want to see that my baby is there:thumbup:

Aww. It's horrible getting bloods done. Not looking forward to mine as I have thin veins apparently!

Yum-hot chocolate! Sorry you felt sick after it, chocolates been making me feel sick :-( 

Good luck with your scan-how exciting!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 and La Mere -hope your sickness gets a little better. It's a horrible feeling!

Im really tired! It's raining here and I have to go walk and pick up dd1 from school. 

Got to get some energy!!


----------



## MamaMac123

GeralynB said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> DH and I have an orientation at the hospital tomorrow night with the midwives. "Meet the Midwives" They answer questions and take you on a tour of the labor and delivery rooms. We're trying to decide if we should use a midwife or an OB. I want a midwife but DH is not convinced because they are not a doctor.
> 
> Have you guys watched the documentary The Business of Being Born? That's what did it for me...my husband wanted to do a midwife and I thought it was crazy until I started doing the research. Now I feel like going with a doctor is the crazy choice haha
> 
> But that also depends on what country you are in. In America there is no way I'd go with a doctor unless midwives told me I absolutely had to.Click to expand...
> 
> No, I haven't seen it but I'll definitely check it out. We're in the US...live in New YorkClick to expand...

Yes definitely give it a watch. Really great information. Gives a whole new perspective. The midwife and births they follow are in the NY area. 

Not sure about the states but in Canada it's available on Netflix. ;)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Mushymilkfor2 and La Mere -hope your sickness gets a little better. It's a horrible feeling!
> 
> Im really tired! It's raining here and I have to go walk and pick up dd1 from school.
> 
> Got to get some energy!!

Thanks me too! Although I haven't actually been sick, just feel like I should be. Not sure if that's worse or not. 

If you find a way to get some energy let me know!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 and La Mere -hope your sickness gets a little better. It's a horrible feeling!
> 
> Im really tired! It's raining here and I have to go walk and pick up dd1 from school.
> 
> Got to get some energy!!
> 
> Thanks me too! Although I haven't actually been sick, just feel like I should be. Not sure if that's worse or not.
> 
> If you find a way to get some energy let me know!Click to expand...

I havent been sick either-although it feels like I wish I would be sick and get it over and done with! :haha:

I will most certainly let you know if I find a way to get some energy!


----------



## rbourre

I have a feeling my spotting might be a UTI. It wasn't really spotting as much as a very light pink coloured urine only noticeable when I wiped. It was only that one time at 1 am. I've checked about 10 times since then and nothing. If it happens again or I feel anymore UTI symptoms I will definitely call the doctor.

I am feeling pretty rough today. I'm very tired because I couldn't really sleep after that happened. I feel nauseous today too.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> I have a feeling my spotting might be a UTI. It wasn't really spotting as much as a very light pink coloured urine only noticeable when I wiped. It was only that one time at 1 am. I've checked about 10 times since then and nothing. If it happens again or I feel anymore UTI symptoms I will definitely call the doctor.
> 
> I am feeling pretty rough today. I'm very tired because I couldn't really sleep after that happened. I feel nauseous today too.

Uti's are horrible things. Definitely call the doctors and get treatment.. Drink plenty of water honey :flower:

The sickness, as horrible as it is is a good sign anyway.


----------



## MamaMac123

Jcliff said:


> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> C section rates are INSANE in some areas. By me they are 40%. They state so little women truly need a csection. Some say as little as 4% but will vary depending on which study. Midwife is way to go IMO-can always get reffered if midwife sees issue or get Doctor at delivery of whoever is on call.
> 
> 
> She Is having twins though and will be high risk and is even more opt to having a c section with them. But whatever it's everyone's own choiceClick to expand...

I wondered about that very thing. Because it's twins now I could be labeled automatically high risk, and with my PCOS I believe that also increases my miscarriage risks though my doctor has me on medication to decrease those risks. 

We hired a doula a few weeks ago and she's worked with my midwife time many times. We already suspected twins so I asked her if my hope for midwives is just a lost cause with that. She told me absolutely not. They definitely do twin births and can even stick with higher risk pregnancies and work with a doctor if they feel one is necessary. Even home birth is still an option if the pregnancy goes smoothly, all looks good and the babies are both head down. I'm not counting on that as I know it's probably very common for it to be one down and one breech. But I don't want to be automatically forced into a c section just because it's twins. Twins can have perfectly healthy vaginal births. Whether I need a doctor or can stay with a midwife I'll just be very sure to do my own research and be able to make informed decisions and not be bullied into a c section because it's easier for the doctor or because the hospital has me on a liability clock. Those things simply are not right. If something does happen and I truly need a c section I'm totally fine with that, but so many c sections are the results of unnecessary interventions and everyone goes "oh thank goodness or c sections that we were able to save that baby!" When more often then not the baby wouldn't have been in danger if everyone involved had allowed the mother and baby to do their thing together without unnecessary medical interruptions. You can tell I feel strongly here lol sorry....stepping off soap box lol 

Really in the end my belief is that every woman deserves to know her options. A schedule c section might be one woman's dream birth. Another's may be a vaginal with an epidural. Another's may be a home water birth. The point though is that it's the mothers who should be making those decisions, not doctors vacation schedules or hospitals lawyers or health insurance companies. I believe pregnancy is our journey as mothers and we deserve to have the best experience possible.


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> C section rates are INSANE in some areas. By me they are 40%. They state so little women truly need a csection. Some say as little as 4% but will vary depending on which study. Midwife is way to go IMO-can always get reffered if midwife sees issue or get Doctor at delivery of whoever is on call.
> 
> 
> She Is having twins though and will be high risk and is even more opt to having a c section with them. But whatever it's everyone's own choiceClick to expand...
> 
> I wondered about that very thing. Because it's twins now I could be labeled automatically high risk, and with my PCOS I believe that also increases my miscarriage risks though my doctor has me on medication to decrease those risks.
> 
> We hired a doula a few weeks ago and she's worked with my midwife time many times. We already suspected twins so I asked her if my hope for midwives is just a lost cause with that. She told me absolutely not. They definitely do twin births and can even stick with higher risk pregnancies and work with a doctor if they feel one is necessary. Even home birth is still an option if the pregnancy goes smoothly, all looks good and the babies are both head down. I'm not counting on that as I know it's probably very common for it to be one down and one breech. But I don't want to be automatically forced into a c section just because it's twins. Twins can have perfectly healthy vaginal births. Whether I need a doctor or can stay with a midwife I'll just be very sure to do my own research and be able to make informed decisions and not be bullied into a c section because it's easier for the doctor or because the hospital has me on a liability clock. Those things simply are not right. If something does happen and I truly need a c section I'm totally fine with that, but so many c sections are the results of unnecessary interventions and everyone goes "oh thank goodness or c sections that we were able to save that baby!" When more often then not the baby wouldn't have been in danger if everyone involved had allowed the mother and baby to do their thing together without unnecessary medical interruptions. You can tell I feel strongly here lol sorry....stepping off soap box lol
> 
> Really in the end my belief is that every woman deserves to know her options. A schedule c section might be one woman's dream birth. Another's may be a vaginal with an epidural. Another's may be a home water birth. The point though is that it's the mothers who should be making those decisions, not doctors vacation schedules or hospitals lawyers or health insurance companies. I believe pregnancy is our journey as mothers and we deserve to have the best experience possible.Click to expand...

My pregnancy yoga instructor with dd2 had twins with a natural birth, she says it was a brilliant experience. So did hubby's cousin

Aim to go for the birth you want lovely. I have to say I did with dd2, and I actually really loved my birth experience and wish dd1s was as positive. Never thought I'd say i loved giving birth! 
:flower:


----------



## MamaMac123

How is everyone symptom wise? I had a tough evening yesterday. Extreme exhaustion, massive heartburn and just that overall feeling of sick and blah. I haven't had true morning sickness yet but I can't think it's not coming. Those of you who have ms, how soon did it start for you? I'm 6 weeks today so I imagine it could hit me any time now.

Oh also, my pregnancy pillow may be the greatest thing on Earth! Haha anyone having trouble being comfortable at night I totally recommend it! I still have to wake up to pee but I'm sleeping much better otherwise.


----------



## cntrygrl

Ultrasound went great this morning. Baby is measuring two days ahead and heart rate was at 174. Starting to look more like a baby and less blob like, Lol.


----------



## Kittycat155

I think risk of being sued if something goes wrong has caused the twins=csection in some places. 

I agree Csections can help but when they are overused many times it is from interferrence or trying to push baby out when just not ready yet. My sisters friend had a Csection for "big baby" turned out it was ALOT smaller then the ultrasound had measured. 
There is one practice that is accounting for more then half the csections at a hospital near me. The hospital has a 33% csection rate and that is pretty low for the area. The hospital has many midwives/very pro breast feeding and natural birth if that is your thing. Tubs/showers and wireless monitoring so you can move freely. That group will more then likely not leave as they also invested money into the maternity ward.


----------



## Kittycat155

I got to order a pillow. I have bad hip pain to start with if I do not turn often during night so that should help ease that too. I can just see my smaller dog falling in love with pillow. Tried to tell her pittys and pitty x sleep outside on concrete in many places but she has taste and style, and a thief for taking over my pillows at night!


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Ultrasound went great this morning. Baby is measuring two days ahead and heart rate was at 174. Starting to look more like a baby and less blob like, Lol.

Aww that's great news! :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> How is everyone symptom wise? I had a tough evening yesterday. Extreme exhaustion, massive heartburn and just that overall feeling of sick and blah. I haven't had true morning sickness yet but I can't think it's not coming. Those of you who have ms, how soon did it start for you? I'm 6 weeks today so I imagine it could hit me any time now.
> 
> Oh also, my pregnancy pillow may be the greatest thing on Earth! Haha anyone having trouble being comfortable at night I totally recommend it! I still have to wake up to pee but I'm sleeping much better otherwise.

My ms started at about 6+4 days. I've not been sick yet, just feel like I'm going to be sick..then nothing! 


Pregnancy pillows are great. Had one with my last baby as I had hip pain, was really helpful.

Hope it helps your hips kittycat!


----------



## MamaMac123

My hubs and I had our Facebook announcement all planned out then found out its twins and had nothing haha 

Been thinking on it for a few days with my friend and DH and had a few ideas but nothing I was super excited about. Then just now it hit me! A great idea I'm stoked about! Yay! DH and I will be making it tomorrow as part of our date night. I'll post it up when it's ready! :happydance: can't wait! Yay!


----------



## Laelani

Just got my call. I go for my first ultrasound on Monday morning!!! :happydance:


----------



## StarBrites

Soo last night I woke up in the middle of the night around 1:30 AM feeling very dizzy and weak, had some chest discomfort and abdominal cramping, confusion, and vomiting. I hadn't had a scan yet so I had no idea if baby was even in the right place and was immediately worried it was an ectopic pregnancy or something and I just wasn't bleeding yet. So we went to the hospital and they checked everything and gave me some IV fluids and medicine. Checked my urine again for a UTI because I was still having all the symptoms. Everything came back fine. They aren't exactly sure what was wrong but they are pretty much chalking it up to just being pregnant and not getting enough water and all that. 

Also, we got to see our baby for the first time. My boyfriend took my hand and started tearing up. They said the baby was in the right place, was the around the right size for how far along I am, and the heart was just beating away. It was also bouncing around everywhere! I am so glad that everything is okay and I can stop worrying. I'm ready for the morning sickness to be over though :)


----------



## jmandrews

MamaMac123 said:


> My hubs and I had our Facebook announcement all planned out then found out its twins and had nothing haha
> 
> Been thinking on it for a few days with my friend and DH and had a few ideas but nothing I was super excited about. Then just now it hit me! A great idea I'm stoked about! Yay! DH and I will be making it tomorrow as part of our date night. I'll post it up when it's ready! :happydance: can't wait! Yay!

Congrats on twins!!! You should check out Pinterest for cute twin announcements :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all so much for all your love and sweet encouraging comments. It helps me in more ways than you will ever know. I'm excited to hear about your beans growing. I can't wait to join the pregnancy club again. :)


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> How is everyone symptom wise? I had a tough evening yesterday. Extreme exhaustion, massive heartburn and just that overall feeling of sick and blah. I haven't had true morning sickness yet but I can't think it's not coming. Those of you who have ms, how soon did it start for you? I'm 6 weeks today so I imagine it could hit me any time now.
> 
> Oh also, my pregnancy pillow may be the greatest thing on Earth! Haha anyone having trouble being comfortable at night I totally recommend it! I still have to wake up to pee but I'm sleeping much better otherwise.

Around 6 1/2 - 7 weeks it hit me :) ive been taking a morning sickness supplement with b6 and ginger that had been really helping up until the last day. 

With the twin birth, I delivered mine vaginally and my leading twin was alot smaller than my second (5.13 and 7.7) he was head down so was she kinda, they said her position was 'not quite transverse, not quite head down' but she arrived head first face up.
im pretty sure as long as the leading twin is head down they will allow you to attempt a vaginal birth even if the second is breech. At least that is what they do here. I think it depends on the ob and history too. Mine was going to allow me to attempt a breech birth if my leading twin was breech based on my history but I wasnt keen on that.

I think there are risks but its good to read everything you can and educate yourself :)


----------



## La Mere

Yo_Yo said:


> Mushymilkfor2 and La Mere -hope your sickness gets a little better. It's a horrible feeling!
> 
> Im really tired! It's raining here and I have to go walk and pick up dd1 from school.
> 
> Got to get some energy!!

Thank you, Yo_Yo! :) I hope so too, my mom is supposed to be sending me some MS supplies! Lol, sour jolly ranchers and sour gummies! 



MamaMac123 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> C section rates are INSANE in some areas. By me they are 40%. They state so little women truly need a csection. Some say as little as 4% but will vary depending on which study. Midwife is way to go IMO-can always get reffered if midwife sees issue or get Doctor at delivery of whoever is on call.
> 
> 
> She Is having twins though and will be high risk and is even more opt to having a c section with them. But whatever it's everyone's own choiceClick to expand...
> 
> I wondered about that very thing. Because it's twins now I could be labeled automatically high risk, and with my PCOS I believe that also increases my miscarriage risks though my doctor has me on medication to decrease those risks.
> 
> We hired a doula a few weeks ago and she's worked with my midwife time many times. We already suspected twins so I asked her if my hope for midwives is just a lost cause with that. She told me absolutely not. They definitely do twin births and can even stick with higher risk pregnancies and work with a doctor if they feel one is necessary. Even home birth is still an option if the pregnancy goes smoothly, all looks good and the babies are both head down. I'm not counting on that as I know it's probably very common for it to be one down and one breech. But I don't want to be automatically forced into a c section just because it's twins. Twins can have perfectly healthy vaginal births. Whether I need a doctor or can stay with a midwife I'll just be very sure to do my own research and be able to make informed decisions and not be bullied into a c section because it's easier for the doctor or because the hospital has me on a liability clock. Those things simply are not right. If something does happen and I truly need a c section I'm totally fine with that, but so many c sections are the results of unnecessary interventions and everyone goes "oh thank goodness or c sections that we were able to save that baby!" When more often then not the baby wouldn't have been in danger if everyone involved had allowed the mother and baby to do their thing together without unnecessary medical interruptions. You can tell I feel strongly here lol sorry....stepping off soap box lol
> 
> Really in the end my belief is that every woman deserves to know her options. A schedule c section might be one woman's dream birth. Another's may be a vaginal with an epidural. Another's may be a home water birth. The point though is that it's the mothers who should be making those decisions, not doctors vacation schedules or hospitals lawyers or health insurance companies. I believe pregnancy is our journey as mothers and we deserve to have the best experience possible.Click to expand...

I love your view and how you are so calm about it! I also agree with you very strongly that it should be the mother's decision on how she gives birth and brings her child into the world! I attempted a home water birth with my first, but was non-emergency transferred to the local hospital due to dehydration and exhaustion (my daughter was very reluctant to come even after I finally went into labor! ) and was still able to have her naturally, even with no pain meds and labor with my daughter was about 17 1/2 hours! Labor with my son was about 5 1/2 hours and I had him at home in what some refer to as a "free birth" or "unassisted birth". It was just my husband and I present for the birth. I even did all my own prenatal care during that pregnancy.. am tentatively planning the same for this pregnancy, but plans always change!!



jmandrews said:


> Thank you all so much for all your love and sweet encouraging comments. It helps me in more ways than you will ever know. I'm excited to hear about your beans growing. I can't wait to join the pregnancy club again. :)

So glad to see you! I hope you are doing all right. :hugs: We certainly miss you and can't wait to hear your good news when it comes!!


----------



## MamaMac123

StarBrites said:


> Soo last night I woke up in the middle of the night around 1:30 AM feeling very dizzy and weak, had some chest discomfort and abdominal cramping, confusion, and vomiting. I hadn't had a scan yet so I had no idea if baby was even in the right place and was immediately worried it was an ectopic pregnancy or something and I just wasn't bleeding yet. So we went to the hospital and they checked everything and gave me some IV fluids and medicine. Checked my urine again for a UTI because I was still having all the symptoms. Everything came back fine. They aren't exactly sure what was wrong but they are pretty much chalking it up to just being pregnant and not getting enough water and all that.
> 
> Also, we got to see our baby for the first time. My boyfriend took my hand and started tearing up. They said the baby was in the right place, was the around the right size for how far along I am, and the heart was just beating away. It was also bouncing around everywhere! I am so glad that everything is okay and I can stop worrying. I'm ready for the morning sickness to be over though :)

So glad everything is okay! That must have been so scary. What a relief to be able to see your little one!


----------



## Jcliff

Had my scan!! My due date is October 4th officially! I'm almost 10 weeks wow! Saw baby bouncing around and waving so funny! Heartrate was 153bpm! Dr said if I wanted to do another c section hell schedule me for September 29th! I'm still not sure if I'll attempt a vbac. I have time to decide! Feeling good today!! Glad apt went well! Hope everyone havibg a good day!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Really pleased cntrygirl and starbrites for your good news!

I still don't really have any symptoms except extreme hunger pangs. I woke up at 3am and had to eat a bowl of cereal before I could go back to sleep! Otherwise I'm a bit worried about my lack of symptoms and feel like I should be having more. My scan next Wednesday feels like a lifetime away!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats jcliff! That must feel amazing to be further along than you thought!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Thank you all so much for all your love and sweet encouraging comments. It helps me in more ways than you will ever know. I'm excited to hear about your beans growing. I can't wait to join the pregnancy club again. :)

I was wondering how you were. 

Nice to see you in here honey :flower:sure it won't be long until your back with a bfp


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> Had my scan!! My due date is October 4th officially! I'm almost 10 weeks wow! Saw baby bouncing around and waving so funny! Heartrate was 153bpm! Dr said if I wanted to do another c section hell schedule me for September 29th! I'm still not sure if I'll attempt a vbac. I have time to decide! Feeling good today!! Glad apt went well! Hope everyone havibg a good day!

That's great news!

Will change your date on the first page  it's great to be further on that you think, a few days nearer for you now! 

You have plenty of time to decide on a c-section or vbac.


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> Soo last night I woke up in the middle of the night around 1:30 AM feeling very dizzy and weak, had some chest discomfort and abdominal cramping, confusion, and vomiting. I hadn't had a scan yet so I had no idea if baby was even in the right place and was immediately worried it was an ectopic pregnancy or something and I just wasn't bleeding yet. So we went to the hospital and they checked everything and gave me some IV fluids and medicine. Checked my urine again for a UTI because I was still having all the symptoms. Everything came back fine. They aren't exactly sure what was wrong but they are pretty much chalking it up to just being pregnant and not getting enough water and all that.
> 
> Also, we got to see our baby for the first time. My boyfriend took my hand and started tearing up. They said the baby was in the right place, was the around the right size for how far along I am, and the heart was just beating away. It was also bouncing around everywhere! I am so glad that everything is okay and I can stop worrying. I'm ready for the morning sickness to be over though :)

Aww that's lovely your boyfriend got emotional seeing the scan! Bless him, he sounds caring. 

Hope your feeling better now. I have had dizzy phases throughout all my pregnancies at some point. 

Great all is fine with baby!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laelani said:


> Just got my call. I go for my first ultrasound on Monday morning!!! :happydance:

Good luck with your ultrasound, bet your excited! Not long to wait


----------



## Jcliff

Question about HR: at 7w baby was 160 and today at 9w4d baby was 153bpm! Is this normal? I think my daughter was 170s this time!


----------



## La Mere

Just broke out my Doppler again! I found gummi again! Such a little wiggle worm, lol... I got a few seconds of a steady HB of 145!! Feeling so blessed right now!

Jcliff- It fluctuates a bit. From what I remember my midwife telling me, is that it depends on how active you are, how active baby is and the amount of sugar in your system. I've heard it recommended to drink OJ before an appointment to get baby up and moving due to a "sugar rush". HTH :flower:


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> Had my scan!! My due date is October 4th officially! I'm almost 10 weeks wow! Saw baby bouncing around and waving so funny! Heartrate was 153bpm! Dr said if I wanted to do another c section hell schedule me for September 29th! I'm still not sure if I'll attempt a vbac. I have time to decide! Feeling good today!! Glad apt went well! Hope everyone havibg a good day!


Yay congrats. So glad everything went well. Were the same due date now.


----------



## sprite30

cntrygrl said:


> Ultrasound went great this morning. Baby is measuring two days ahead and heart rate was at 174. Starting to look more like a baby and less blob like, Lol.

Congrats so glad!


----------



## Laelani

Yo_Yo said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Just got my call. I go for my first ultrasound on Monday morning!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck with your ultrasound, bet your excited! Not long to waitClick to expand...

Excited yet nervous. I just want to make sure everything is good.


----------



## sprite30

La Mere said:


> Just broke out my Doppler again! I found gummi again! Such a little wiggle worm, lol... I got a few seconds of a steady HB of 145!! Feeling so blessed right now!

Yay! You inspired me to get mine out again and I found it straight away I even had to double check it wasn't my hb or the swooshing sound but it was def the babies hb and I was registering in the 160's. Yay so excited


----------



## GeralynB

Kittycat155 said:


> I got to order a pillow. I have bad hip pain to start with if I do not turn often during night so that should help ease that too. I can just see my smaller dog falling in love with pillow. Tried to tell her pittys and pitty x sleep outside on concrete in many places but she has taste and style, and a thief for taking over my pillows at night!

My hips are killing me too! I ordered a pillow and it helps some but still get woken up in the middle of the night from feeling it.

I think morning sickness is starting. The last few days I have been very sensitive to smells and not wanting to eat certain foods. Haven't actually gotten sick yet but I feel like it's coming


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay!!! All these great scans! Congrats to everyone : )

I have a scan tomorrow as a follow up from my appt last week due to spotting. I will be 7 weeks exactly. I'm VERY nervous, and really hoping we see a strong heartbeat!!


----------



## rbourre

I'm so jealous of everyone with the dopplers being able to hear their babies heartbeat. I want a doppler, but I won't buy one because they are too expensive and I will hear it at the doctor's office. I'm going to 2 different doctor's, so I am sure I will hear it often enough. 

I have been really turned off food today. I haven't ate very much and I know I need to eat something but I really don't want to.


----------



## Jcliff

I feel so bad for my husband. I haven't cooked dinner in like 5 days because my MS gets terrible late afternoon. I can't even think about food without gagging


----------



## AshleyLK

SoBlessedMama said:


> Yay!!! All these great scans! Congrats to everyone : )
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow as a follow up from my appt last week due to spotting. I will be 7 weeks exactly. I'm VERY nervous, and really hoping we see a strong heartbeat!!

Good luck on your scan! I'm sure baby is doing fab in there!



Jcliff said:


> I feel so bad for my husband. I haven't cooked dinner in like 5 days because my MS gets terrible late afternoon. I can't even think about food without gagging

Same here! I just haven't had the energy or motivation. Yesterday we went out for fish and our daughter was a terror. Wouldn't sit in her highchair and threw a ton of sugar packets on the floor...hmm that will teach us from ever going out to eat again, EVER :baby:

I have my first obgyn appointment on the 11th. I called my doctor today because I had a discoloration in my undies...not real red, but a tanish brown, very faint. My nurse wasn't incredibly concerned and I am trying to be calm too. I am O- blood type so I know that puts baby at higher risk if there is blood mixing so that's why I'm being extra cautious. My nurse said it was more than likely just something sloughing off. Just trying to stay positive!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

AshleyLK said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!! All these great scans! Congrats to everyone : )
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow as a follow up from my appt last week due to spotting. I will be 7 weeks exactly. I'm VERY nervous, and really hoping we see a strong heartbeat!!
> 
> Good luck on your scan! I'm sure baby is doing fab in there!
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> I feel so bad for my husband. I haven't cooked dinner in like 5 days because my MS gets terrible late afternoon. I can't even think about food without gaggingClick to expand...
> 
> Same here! I just haven't had the energy or motivation. Yesterday we went out for fish and our daughter was a terror. Wouldn't sit in her highchair and threw a ton of sugar packets on the floor...hmm that will teach us from ever going out to eat again, EVER :baby:
> 
> I have my first obgyn appointment on the 11th. I called my doctor today because I had a discoloration in my undies...not real red, but a tanish brown, very faint. My nurse wasn't incredibly concerned and I am trying to be calm too. I am O- blood type so I know that puts baby at higher risk if there is blood mixing so that's why I'm being extra cautious. My nurse said it was more than likely just something sloughing off. Just trying to stay positive!Click to expand...

Thanks, Ashley : ) I'm sure your spotting is nothing, but I completely understand how scary it can be. FXd that all is well and you can relax and enjoy being pregnant! : )


----------



## KylasBaby

Off to bed. OB appointment in 12 hours! I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight. I'm hoping they will do the ultrasound there so I do t have to get it done at the other place at 2:30. Their technicians are better trained than the general ultrasound techs at the other place. So scared :(


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> Off to bed. OB appointment in 12 hours! I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight. I'm hoping they will do the ultrasound there so I do t have to get it done at the other place at 2:30. Their technicians are better trained than the general ultrasound techs at the other place. So scared :(

Good luck!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KylasBaby said:


> Off to bed. OB appointment in 12 hours! I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight. I'm hoping they will do the ultrasound there so I do t have to get it done at the other place at 2:30. Their technicians are better trained than the general ultrasound techs at the other place. So scared :(

I hope you have a wonderful scan with great results!!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> I think morning sickness is starting. The last few days I have been very sensitive to smells and not wanting to eat certain foods. Haven't actually gotten sick yet but I feel like it's coming

That's how I've been. Only gotten sick once and it was from eating something gross. These past few days I've only been eating peanut butter and strawberry jam sandwiches because that's all I can stomach.


----------



## babyfeva

jmandrews-I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad that you have great family and friends to support you.


----------



## hopettc3

kylasbaby: I hope all goes well for you tomorrow!

As for me, my ms has died down. It wasn't even that bad compared to my other pregnancies. I felt nausea on and off all day, but as soon as I ate I was fine. Now, I'm just hungry all the time, but I don't feel the nausea anymore. 
I'm a little late to it, but I think I might be having a boy. I have two little girls and I had the strongest feeling they were girls right from the beginning. I really hope I'm right about this. I would love to have a boy!


----------



## mommyberry

" My mom didn't have MS so I don't have MS! " This is how I'm justifying the lack of MS and trying to comfort myself that everything is okay!

Cntrygirl & La Mere - Since we are Due date buddies...and you've had recent sweet scans and heartbeat records... I'm at the moment trusting that my baby is just as fine as yours! My next scan is not until April 4th so I just have to wait and wait and wait till I see my LO again!

The gender guess - Team Pink! :pink:


----------



## ljo1984

Got my Doppler out this morning after a couple of days off. Found baby again quite easy  it was this exact gestation in my last pregnancy I went to bed to dream I had lost my baby, couldn't find hb on Doppler the next morning so booked a private scan to confirm what my instincts were telling me!! But all my instincts this time are mega positive, I can actually see myself having this baby in October  my rainbow!!!
Thinking of ordering this for first outfit from a FB seller who makes them (you can have a name put on if you know the sex too)


https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/FA943A2D-3D22-4B39-B423-B71B5E26EA87-4105-00000395ABEC510B_zps1d216a7b.jpg


----------



## Jcliff

Had a terrible migraine all night. How miserable :(


----------



## MamaMac123

KylasBaby said:


> Off to bed. OB appointment in 12 hours! I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight. I'm hoping they will do the ultrasound there so I do t have to get it done at the other place at 2:30. Their technicians are better trained than the general ultrasound techs at the other place. So scared :(

Good luck! Fx everything goes great!!


----------



## MamaMac123

One of my best friends called me around 1 am to tell me her water broke! :) so excited for her!!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ljo1984 said:


> Got my Doppler out this morning after a couple of days off. Found baby again quite easy  it was this exact gestation in my last pregnancy I went to bed to dream I had lost my baby, couldn't find hb on Doppler the next morning so booked a private scan to confirm what my instincts were telling me!! But all my instincts this time are mega positive, I can actually see myself having this baby in October  my rainbow!!!
> Thinking of ordering this for first outfit from a FB seller who makes them (you can have a name put on if you know the sex too)
> 
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/FA943A2D-3D22-4B39-B423-B71B5E26EA87-4105-00000395ABEC510B_zps1d216a7b.jpg

Yay for hearing the little heartbeat!!!! : ) that little outfit is precious!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-my Doppler HB varies hugely for some reason. I looked it up, apparently it goes up in periods of activity. Sorry to hear your ms is bad in the afternoon, don't worry about not cooking. 

La Mere-glad you found your gummy bear on Doppler, always makes me smile!

GeralynB-my morning sickness started right around same time as you, it's a good sign!

SoBlessedMama-good luck with your scan, can't wait to hear how it goes.

Rbourre-sorry to hear your off your food-I'm the same sometimes, yet others I could eat anything. Crazy how pregnancy effects you. 

AshleyLK-I can so relate to tantrums! My dd2 is two and gets cross irrationally all the time! She threw her chair at the cat the other day. Try not to worry about the discolouration, seems quite common, and if your nurse isn't concerned that's a good sign.

KylasBaby-good luck for OB appointment today!


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> One of my best friends called me around 1 am to tell me her water broke! :) so excited for her!!!!

Ohhh good luck for your friend. How exciting!


----------



## KylasBaby

Heading to my OB appointment. So unbelievably scared and nervous :(. Luckily it's like 5 minutes from my house so there isn't a long drive to get even more worked up.


----------



## GeralynB

KylasBaby said:


> Heading to my OB appointment. So unbelievably scared and nervous :(. Luckily it's like 5 minutes from my house so there isn't a long drive to get even more worked up.

Good luck!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

The last two days I've had not sickness. It's been quite a relief.


----------



## KylasBaby

That wasn't helpful at all. Didn't do am exam or anything. Pee test was positive. Duh. Having me do bloodwork and again on Monday. Said I shouldn't go to my ultrasound. Yeah okay lady. Said it'll just make me worry and it's not through them so.


----------



## GeralynB

KylasBaby said:


> That wasn't helpful at all. Didn't do am exam or anything. Pee test was positive. Duh. Having me do bloodwork and again on Monday. Said I shouldn't go to my ultrasound. Yeah okay lady. Said it'll just make me worry and it's not through them so.

Ugh sorry you didn't get any answers


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby-saw this is first tri too-so sorry was a rubbish appointment.

Definitely still go to the ultrasound! X


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> The last two days I've had not sickness. It's been quite a relief.

Glad to hear your sickness hasn't been so bad.


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> That wasn't helpful at all. Didn't do am exam or anything. Pee test was positive. Duh. Having me do bloodwork and again on Monday. Said I shouldn't go to my ultrasound. Yeah okay lady. Said it'll just make me worry and it's not through them so.

So sorry. I would still go just to try and get some answers!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm definitely still going. Can't worry anymore than I am now. No matter the results today I'll have an answer so I don't see how that's going to make me worry more. Just think she didn't want me going to another place.


----------



## Kittycat155

I would do US as for me it would give answers to is there a beating heart/anything obvious. Is it a private scan that is offered as non medical peek? Even if it is that they are trained and if they see anything they will send results to the DR for review in every case I heard of.

When will you get todays BW results back?

I am getting odd dreams again. Nothing about baby just dreaming we are in war and living out in open on toxic land. See I said odd

Woke up trying to figure out something in dream and was stuck between dream and real life. Then yelled at husband for talking asw the snipers were going to fire. He is like huh?


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> I'm definitely still going. Can't worry anymore than I am now. No matter the results today I'll have an answer so I don't see how that's going to make me worry more. Just think she didn't want me going to another place.

Glad your still going. 

Her answer it would make you worry more is illogical!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kittycat155 said:


> I would do US as for me it would give answers to is there a beating heart/anything obvious. Is it a private scan that is offered as non medical peek? Even if it is that they are trained and if they see anything they will send results to the DR for review in every case I heard of.
> 
> When will you get todays BW results back?
> 
> I am getting odd dreams again. Nothing about baby just dreaming we are in war and living out in open on toxic land. See I said odd
> 
> Woke up trying to figure out something in dream and was stuck between dream and real life. Then yelled at husband for talking asw the snipers were going to fire. He is like huh?

Oh my word! Your dreams sound like Hollywood movie plots!
It's strange how hormones make crazy stuff happen. I had terrible nightmares a few weeks back. 
Bet your hubby was confused!


----------



## KylasBaby

No it's not a private ultrasound. It's just at the hospital my doctors are at. I'm only at this dr for OB care so my other doctors are will there. That hospital doesn't have an OB department so the ultrasound is ordered by the gynecology department. Not I get to worry another 3 hours.


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> No it's not a private ultrasound. It's just at the hospital my doctors are at. I'm only at this dr for OB care so my other doctors are will there. That hospital doesn't have an OB department so the ultrasound is ordered by the gynecology department. Not I get to worry another 3 hours.

Aww. Try to keep busy until the scan. Your going to get more answers from that scan than the appointment you just had. 

fingers crossed for you x


----------



## newlywed2013

I think I did too much the past couple days, having done light light tan spotting this morning. Not too worried,.just going to take it easy. I will call my ob if it gets worse


----------



## AshleyLK

KylasBaby said:


> No it's not a private ultrasound. It's just at the hospital my doctors are at. I'm only at this dr for OB care so my other doctors are will there. That hospital doesn't have an OB department so the ultrasound is ordered by the gynecology department. Not I get to worry another 3 hours.

Sometimes I think doctors and nurses don't put themselves in our shoes as the pregnant woman; wouldn't they like peace of mind if it were them!? I think that is referred to as no bedside manner. They weren't being emotionally connected to your situation. FX'ed for your ultrasound!


newlywed2013 said:


> I think I did too much the past couple days, having done light light tan spotting this morning. Not too worried,.just going to take it easy. I will call my ob if it gets worse

Yes take it easy! Stressing can only make it worse I'm sure.


----------



## GeralynB

Newlywed~ def take it easy.

Ugh I still can't eat anything other than cereal, bagels, and muffins. Prob not the best diet for me or the baby


----------



## newlywed2013

My boss asked me to come into work so ugh now she knows I am spotting. she wouldn't take no as an answer until I told her..


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> My boss asked me to come into work so ugh now she knows I am spotting. she wouldn't take no as an answer until I told her..

Ugh I hate when they do crap like that. My sister does that to me all the time. Like hello it's none of your business why I can't, I just can't. So sorry she put you on the spot

Kylasbaby, good luck with your scan I would def still go.


----------



## KylasBaby

I should know in half an hour whether or not I will be bringing home a baby in October.


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> My boss asked me to come into work so ugh now she knows I am spotting. she wouldn't take no as an answer until I told her..

Urgh! Your boss doesn't sound very understanding. Glad you told her. Hope the spotting goes honey.


----------



## StarBrites

Anyone here find out they have an anterior placenta, where your placenta is in front and your baby is in back instead of vice versa? They told me that at the ER in the ultrasound, the lady that was doing it was also pregnant and she said she had one too. From what I read it's nothing serious but it can make it harder to feel baby and might make complications if you are having a C-Section. Just wondering if anyone else is in that position too :)


----------



## kiki28

Got my scan date through for my 12 week scan :) 7th April :D It seems so far away at the minute and i'll also be 13 weeks 1 day by then! Just wish I didnt have to wait so long!


----------



## zephyr

Starbrites I've had anterior placentas. No probs just didn't feel babies move as much.

I finally get a rest day!! Granted I still have to chase after my toddlers and other kids but I don't have to leave the house and walk up our huge hill yay!! Normally I walk up and down twice a day with the double pushchair as the older kids school is at the bottom. Just so glad it is the weekend :p


----------



## SoBlessedMama

StarBrites said:


> Anyone here find out they have an anterior placenta, where your placenta is in front and your baby is in back instead of vice versa? They told me that at the ER in the ultrasound, the lady that was doing it was also pregnant and she said she had one too. From what I read it's nothing serious but it can make it harder to feel baby and might make complications if you are having a C-Section. Just wondering if anyone else is in that position too :)

I had an anterior placenta with my son. It did make me feel him move a bit later, but only by a week or so. I also had to have a c-section, and it went perfectly. : ) the only time it ever came up as an "issue" was we couldn't see him on a 4D ultrasound, because it was so sensitive that it picked up the placenta instead of focusing through on the baby. As she was showing us this on the monitor, he reached his hand up above the placenta, and looked like a swamp monster coming up behind a blob lol. Other than that, it cause no problems at all. : ) don't stress about it!


----------



## StarBrites

Thanks ladies for the reassurance! I'm pretty excited to go to my usual US on the 17th and get to bring home pictures and stuff! We are going to announce that day and photoshop a little leprechaun hat or something to do with St Patrick's Day onto baby and post it on Facebook


----------



## MamaMac123

Of course being pregnant I've been feeling a lot more tired than usual. But I've noticed the past 3 days that around 3-5 pm I get hit with this major wave of exhaustion that makes me feel like I'm going to die if I don't close my eyes and check out for a bit. I'm currently at work. Ugh I'm so tired I want to start crying! This is going to be a long evening. :dohh:


----------



## KylasBaby

Not good news. Yolk sac is bistable now whereas it wasn't last week. But still no baby and the gestational sac hasn't grown much. Doctor said biology isn't 100%. Last week we didn't see the yolk sac and now we do. Baby might be there next week. But it's a vey slim chance. Another ultrasound next Friday. And my OB did blood today and repeat on Monday so I'll see then what my hcg numbers are like. But it's not looking good.


----------



## newlywed2013

KylasBaby said:


> Not good news. Yolk sac is bistable now whereas it wasn't last week. But still no baby and the gestational sac hasn't grown much. Doctor said biology isn't 100%. Last week we didn't see the yolk sac and now we do. Baby might be there next week. But it's a vey slim chance. Another ultrasound next Friday. And my OB did blood today and repeat on Monday so I'll see then what my hcg numbers are like. But it's not looking good.

So sorry kyla


----------



## sprite30

So sorry to hear kylasbaby, I'm glad there bringing you in for another us and keeping track of your bloods.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KylasBaby said:


> Not good news. Yolk sac is bistable now whereas it wasn't last week. But still no baby and the gestational sac hasn't grown much. Doctor said biology isn't 100%. Last week we didn't see the yolk sac and now we do. Baby might be there next week. But it's a vey slim chance. Another ultrasound next Friday. And my OB did blood today and repeat on Monday so I'll see then what my hcg numbers are like. But it's not looking good.

So sorry, kyla. I'm praying that the slim chance turns into your miracle baby!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I had my follow up scan today for the spotting last week. Everything looked perfect! The baby is measuring 7w1d, and the heartrate was 136. We even got to hear it...I cried I was so relieved!!! I was really terrified I was going to get awful news today.


----------



## GeralynB

SoBlessedMama said:


> I had my follow up scan today for the spotting last week. Everything looked perfect! The baby is measuring 7w1d, and the heartrate was 136. We even got to hear it...I cried I was so relieved!!! I was really terrified I was going to get awful news today.

Great news!!


----------



## Jcliff

KylasBaby said:


> Not good news. Yolk sac is bistable now whereas it wasn't last week. But still no baby and the gestational sac hasn't grown much. Doctor said biology isn't 100%. Last week we didn't see the yolk sac and now we do. Baby might be there next week. But it's a vey slim chance. Another ultrasound next Friday. And my OB did blood today and repeat on Monday so I'll see then what my hcg numbers are like. But it's not looking good.

So sorry. Still saying a prayer


----------



## GeralynB

Kylasbaby~ thinking of you


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sorry to hear that Kylas. It's good that there is still a chance for next week although I can appreciate the wait will be difficult. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Great news soblessedmama!


----------



## zephyr

KylasBaby said:


> Not good news. Yolk sac is bistable now whereas it wasn't last week. But still no baby and the gestational sac hasn't grown much. Doctor said biology isn't 100%. Last week we didn't see the yolk sac and now we do. Baby might be there next week. But it's a vey slim chance. Another ultrasound next Friday. And my OB did blood today and repeat on Monday so I'll see then what my hcg numbers are like. But it's not looking good.

So sorry for your news. Hoping you see baby next week!


----------



## AshleyLK

KylasBaby said:


> Not good news. Yolk sac is bistable now whereas it wasn't last week. But still no baby and the gestational sac hasn't grown much. Doctor said biology isn't 100%. Last week we didn't see the yolk sac and now we do. Baby might be there next week. But it's a vey slim chance. Another ultrasound next Friday. And my OB did blood today and repeat on Monday so I'll see then what my hcg numbers are like. But it's not looking good.

It sounds like there has been some progress with the yolk sack. I still have hope for you honey.:hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

Watching the titanic while pregnant.. Terrible, terrible idea. :cry:


----------



## hopettc3

Kylasbaby: I hope everything works out. I still have hope for you. Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## kel21

I really hope things work out kylasbaby!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> Watching the titanic while pregnant.. Terrible, terrible idea. :cry:

And yet now that's all I want to do! I love that movie!


----------



## zephyr

Anyone else getting hip, buttock and leg pain?
I've been in pain all day, even had to take pain relief. It really sucks :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

zephyr said:


> Anyone else getting hip, buttock and leg pain?
> I've been in pain all day, even had to take pain relief. It really sucks :(

I did with dd2. I got diagnosed with pgp (pelvic girdle pain)

Hope it eases off for you honey


----------



## mommyberry

Kyla - Keep faith! Next week scan will bring you good result! :hugs:

SBM - Great news! Where are the pictures?

Mamamac - 3pm - 5pm it is for me too. I just can't keep my eyes open and I start yawning so bad. I'm a teacher and it gives a real bad impression if I do that yawning thing in front of my students! :dohh: But I see there is no working around it... we just need that sleep! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kyla - still have hope for you! Hopefully things will be a lot better for you next Friday :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Still praying for you Kyla! :hugs:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyberry said:


> Kyla - Keep faith! Next week scan will bring you good result! :hugs:
> 
> SBM - Great news! Where are the pictures?
> 
> Mamamac - 3pm - 5pm it is for me too. I just can't keep my eyes open and I start yawning so bad. I'm a teacher and it gives a real bad impression if I do that yawning thing in front of my students! :dohh: But I see there is no working around it... we just need that sleep! :haha:

Thank you!! : ) I have only posted from my phone for the last 2 days, and I haven't been able to figure out how to post pics from there. If I figure it out, I will put one up!! I was so excited to see that little flutter on the screen, and we even got to listen to it!!

I'm a teacher, too, and I completely understand!! I am totally wiped by the end of the day.


----------



## GeralynB

zephyr said:


> Anyone else getting hip, buttock and leg pain?
> I've been in pain all day, even had to take pain relief. It really sucks :(

Yes! My hips have been killing me! But only really at night. I got a pregnancy pillow and it helps a bit


----------



## GeralynB

My first scan is today...I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! If everything is good we'll tell our families this weekend


----------



## SoBlessedMama

GeralynB said:


> My first scan is today...I'm so excited and nervous at the same time! If everything is good we'll tell our families this weekend

Good luck!!! I hope it is beautiful! : ) 

We have been debating when to tell our families. I'm nervous about telling them this early, but I'm also tired of hiding it. Morning sickness has really kicked in now, so it's going to get even harder to hide. I think we will probably tell them soon. : )


----------



## kel21

10 weeks today. :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay to 10 weeks :)


----------



## newlywed2013

My spotting stopped yesterday evening!I read somewhere that at this stage it could be the placenta attaching itself... Phew!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Think my youngest has chicken pox .... I've had it before so do I need to be wary still?


----------



## Scottishmum2B

CharlieKeys said:


> Think my youngest has chicken pox .... I've had it before so do I need to be wary still?

I think it is unlikely to get it more than once but it's not impossible, especially if it was a mild dose you had before. I think it's worse getting chicken pox towards the end of pregnancy. I'm sure that's what I was told.


----------



## La Mere

Here is my teeny tiny little bump for 8 weeks
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-08 10.13.31.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









2014-03-08 10.13.45.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









2014-03-08 10.14.01.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1









2014-03-08 10.14.28.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newlywed2013

La Mere said:


> Here is my teeny tiny little bump for 8 weeks

Cute! I am jealous!


----------



## GeralynB

La Mere- such a cute bump!


----------



## KylasBaby

Scottishmum2B said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Think my youngest has chicken pox .... I've had it before so do I need to be wary still?
> 
> I think it is unlikely to get it more than once but it's not impossible, especially if it was a mild dose you had before. I think it's worse getting chicken pox towards the end of pregnancy. I'm sure that's what I was told.Click to expand...

I've gotten chicken pox three times as well as shingles two to three times as well which is the same virus. So I'd just be really careful.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I can't really avoid it ... I have no one else to watch them, and it's going around my boys nursery :( so it's looking pretty likely they're gonna get it. 

La mere - lovely little bump :)


----------



## newlywed2013

It's so quiet here today!


----------



## Kittycat155

It has been so nice out by me-nearly 60F/16C after snow snow and more snow We went out to do a mini grocery trip and was actually not packed at all so we were able to get in and out FAST.

Windows open watching it getting darker. Getting a little snow tonight. Coating so husband is happy no shoveling needed!

My baby will not allow me to drink pepsi-mixed emotions on that.


----------



## Laelani

Kittycat155 said:


> It has been so nice out by me-nearly 60F/16C after snow snow and more snow We went out to do a mini grocery trip and was actually not packed at all so we were able to get in and out FAST.
> 
> Windows open watching it getting darker. Getting a little snow tonight. Coating so husband is happy no shoveling needed!
> 
> My baby will not allow me to drink pepsi-mixed emotions on that.

Mine won't let me drink it either. I am very sad about that. I treated myself to a can tonight and it took 3 hours to drink it and now I am in pain with heartburn and Tums aren't doing the trick to fix it completely. Ugh. Oh well. Gonna have to just face the fact Pepsi will have to come back after the baby is born. :cry:


----------



## GeralynB

Just saw baby and heartbeat of 140!! So excited!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

GeralynB said:


> Just saw baby and heartbeat of 140!! So excited!

Yay!!!! Congrats!! : )


----------



## kel21

GeralynB said:


> Just saw baby and heartbeat of 140!! So excited!

Yay! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Im still stuck with this pain in my leg and bum and hip joint :(

I got it in both sides with the twins so its not a new pain for me and it was bad I couldnt walk without great pain but it started round the 20 week mark with them and it stayed for months after the birth. I had a belt and physio for it.

I hope its a passing thing and its not here to stay :( hubby said he will massage later tonight and see if that helps it as right now it flares up bad if I stand longer than ten minutes. Havnt had any pain relief today yet but will be soon. 

Also have had cravings for sour cream and sweet chilli sauce so I made home made wedges and had that on them and it was so great!! Been craving it for days and held off cos I really dont want to gain too much weight lol


----------



## zephyr

Oh yeah and 10 weeks today yay!! This means my scan is in 2 weeks :p


----------



## rbourre

I am so exhausted today. We had a 1 year old's birthday party and then we had dinner at my moms to celebrate her birthday. It was a lot to do in one day and tonight we lose an hour of sleep. :( Stupid daylight savings time.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ugh! Rbourre, I agree. I've been waking up between 5 and 6 and haven't been able to go back to sleep. I'm not excited about feeling like that is happening at 4:00 tomorrow!!


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> Just saw baby and heartbeat of 140!! So excited!

Yay!


----------



## newlywed2013

So excited, finally get to announce on Facebook tomorrow! Eeeek!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Kittycat155 said:


> My baby will not allow me to drink pepsi-mixed emotions on that.

I seriously can't way anything I like lately, like olives. I love olives, but not now! Or chicken, can't when stand the smell. There's a bunch more, but all I keep thinking about is yummy foods haha


----------



## newlywed2013

Well so much for announcing on Facebook. Spotting again. Still mixed with lots of cm and a light brown with a hint of pink. Like my implantation bleeding was. Not really worried, but being cautious.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Well so much for announcing on Facebook. Spotting again. Still mixed with lots of cm and a light brown with a hint of pink. Like my implantation bleeding was. Not really worried, but being cautious.

Praying all is ok, NW!! I know that can be a scary thing. I'm sure all is just fine. : )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm having a horrible time with allergies!! Anyone have any suggestions about meds cleared by your doc? I know its better to go med free right now, but I'm feeling pretty miserable.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SoBlessedMama said:


> I'm having a horrible time with allergies!! Anyone have any suggestions about meds cleared by your doc? I know its better to go med free right now, but I'm feeling pretty miserable.

Claritin or zyrtec my doctor said that claritin was the most safe though.


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> Well so much for announcing on Facebook. Spotting again. Still mixed with lots of cm and a light brown with a hint of pink. Like my implantation bleeding was. Not really worried, but being cautious.

Was baby measuring right on? You saw HB today I'm sure all is fine


----------



## Jcliff

I meant last week not t


----------



## Jcliff

I meant last week not today sorry


----------



## newlywed2013

Jcliff said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Well so much for announcing on Facebook. Spotting again. Still mixed with lots of cm and a light brown with a hint of pink. Like my implantation bleeding was. Not really worried, but being cautious.
> 
> Was baby measuring right on? You saw HB today I'm sure all is fineClick to expand...

Baby was measuring 6+5 and I was 7+1 so pretty darn close. I wonder if it's leftover from my pap Tuesday? Would that blood stay around that long?


----------



## newlywed2013

ok nothing when I wiped this time, but a spot in my liner. Nervous.. It has a pink tint. Don't think I am cramping. Feeling some pinches but might be in my head lol. Hoping it's leftover from my pap or something insignificant.. Going crazy here...

Or maybe BC my second missed period was today?


----------



## zephyr

Just found baby with the doppler. Very faint but definitely the babies heart beat :) was higher than I first started looking. Was about to give up but thought id try a little bit higher then just above the pubic bone and I managed to find it right away :p


----------



## Jcliff

I thought I was spotting tonight as well,. Saw a dot of blood in underware but nothing with I wiped... Then I realized I had a cut on my inner thigh. Ugh


----------



## ttc1st

Hi Ladies,

A bit of a late comer but hoping I can join you? I'm expecting number 2 on Oct 28th and extremely excited!
I have a beautiful little boy turning 1 next weekend  so am secretly hoping for a little girl to complete our family but will be very happy either way.

Look forward to chatting with you all and sharing our journeys.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: ttc1st :) 

Hope the spotting stops Newlywed - but it could be the pap irritated yor cervix! they won't do paps here until 13 weeks postpartum.


----------



## kiki28

I'm 9 weeks today and its my birthday too :) Celebrating with morning sickness :( oh the joys hehe


----------



## ttc1st

kiki28 said:


> I'm 9 weeks today and its my birthday too :) Celebrating with morning sickness :( oh the joys hehe

Happy Birthday:cake:
Morning sickness means your baby is healthy, that got me through my last pregnancy :winkwink: hopefully you only have 3 more weeks of it.


----------



## ljo1984

10 weeks today whoop. 3 weeks on tues till my "dating" scan and out of first tri  happy happy. Oh and 1/4 of way down which makes it sound like it's going so quick!


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> Well so much for announcing on Facebook. Spotting again. Still mixed with lots of cm and a light brown with a hint of pink. Like my implantation bleeding was. Not really worried, but being cautious.

Hope it's nothing! Fxd for you!



ttc1st said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A bit of a late comer but hoping I can join you? I'm expecting number 2 on Oct 28th and extremely excited!
> I have a beautiful little boy turning 1 next weekend  so am secretly hoping for a little girl to complete our family but will be very happy either way.
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you all and sharing our journeys.

Welcome!



kiki28 said:


> I'm 9 weeks today and its my birthday too :) Celebrating with morning sickness :( oh the joys hehe

Happy 9 weeks!



ljo1984 said:


> 10 weeks today whoop. 3 weeks on tues till my "dating" scan and out of first tri  happy happy. Oh and 1/4 of way down which makes it sound like it's going so quick!

Happy 10 weeks!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome to the new ladies!!!

Happy milestones to the ladies reaching a new week!

Newlywed--I am praying it goes away and stays away!!! I have read about "breakthrough bleeding" that can happen around the time your period would have, but I've never experienced that, so I don't really have any input. I know any kind of spotting is nerve-wracking, and I'm thinking of you today!


----------



## rbourre

8 weeks today. I woke up feeling a little nauseous but I had a small danish and now I'm ok.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> 8 weeks today. I woke up feeling a little nauseous but I had a small danish and now I'm ok.

Yay! Happy 8 weeks! :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> ok nothing when I wiped this time, but a spot in my liner. Nervous.. It has a pink tint. Don't think I am cramping. Feeling some pinches but might be in my head lol. Hoping it's leftover from my pap or something insignificant.. Going crazy here...
> 
> Or maybe BC my second missed period was today?

:hugs: try not to worry honey. I did spot with dd1 and she is fine. Perhaps its cervical erosion. That's what mine was-it's harmless, but it does alarm you even so. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

ttc1st said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> A bit of a late comer but hoping I can join you? I'm expecting number 2 on Oct 28th and extremely excited!
> I have a beautiful little boy turning 1 next weekend  so am secretly hoping for a little girl to complete our family but will be very happy either way.
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you all and sharing our journeys.

Hi,
Welcome! Congratulations, will add you to the list :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama-hope you find something for your allergies honey.

GeralynB-how exciting seeing baby, and hearing the heartbeat  love those moments!

Zephyr-sorry your still in pain-I suspect it's starting in this pregnancy for md like last time. It sucks! Yum-homemade wedges. Going to have to make some now as I love them! Happy 10 weeks 

CharlieKeys-as Scottishmum2b says, the risk is towards the end of pregnancy as it can be passed to the baby (happened to my mum with me, was born with one spot)

La Mere-fab bump pics!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Is anyone getting more anxious about bean as time passes? I have no reason to be worried - my boobs still hurt, I'm still nauseated, I'm still getting really strong lines on ICs (I know, I can't stop!), but I'm worrying more and more that something is not right.

I'm going for my booking appointment tomorrow so I will say something then, but I'm probably just being a neurotic FTM, aren't I? 

How can I keep this in check? I still have to wait 18 days for a scan...


----------



## GeralynB

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Is anyone getting more anxious about bean as time passes? I have no reason to be worried - my boobs still hurt, I'm still nauseated, I'm still getting really strong lines on ICs (I know, I can't stop!), but I'm worrying more and more that something is not right.
> 
> I'm going for my booking appointment tomorrow so I will say something then, but I'm probably just being a neurotic FTM, aren't I?
> 
> How can I keep this in check? I still have to wait 18 days for a scan...

I was worried too and really for no reason. I still had symptoms and no other reason to worry. Seeing baby and heartbeat yesterday definitely put my mind at ease.


----------



## Yo_Yo

I think it's quite normal to feel anxious and worry sometimes. This is my third and I still worry.
Not sure if it would help, but I have a Doppler and I tend to use that if I'm feeling worried.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm thinking about getting a doppler...I'd like to have one for later anyway as LO is at risk of congenital heart block, so even though I'll be having scans every 2-3 weeks from 18 weeks on, I'll still want to check inbetween!

What make of doppler do you have? I should be able to pick the HB up at 10 weeks, shouldn't I? I notice most of them say 12 weeks onwards, but I have noticed a few ladies in this thread using them, and I don't think anyone's quite 12 weeks yet, are we?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I'm thinking about getting a doppler...I'd like to have one for later anyway as LO is at risk of congenital heart block, so even though I'll be having scans every 2-3 weeks from 18 weeks on, I'll still want to check inbetween!
> 
> What make of doppler do you have? I should be able to pick the HB up at 10 weeks, shouldn't I? I notice most of them say 12 weeks onwards, but I have noticed a few ladies in this thread using them, and I don't think anyone's quite 12 weeks yet, are we?

I have a sonoline B. it's really good. I picked up heartbeat at 10 weeks exactly. I got it on Amazon for £46


----------



## HGsurvivor05

I have sono b too and after an hour of hunting found baby's HB on Wednesday at 8 + 4  kept picking up mine but eventually got baby and was between 158-168 managed to record it on my phone  not tried again don't want to get obsessed!

Kylas i am praying hard for you.

AFM still off work and drowsy on mess but stopping me from vomiting although have bad days of nausea just need to rest and glad my HG is no where near like with DD. x


----------



## KylasBaby

Thank you everyone for the support and prayers! They are all greatly appreciated. I don't mean to photobomb, but I'm gonna for a minute. I want to get all the opinions I can. 

I've also read that it's possible for the fetal pole not to develop until 8 weeks. I'm going to try to push my ultrasound back from Friday to next Tuesday. I'll be 9 weeks then rather than 8+3. Will get a more concrete answer then I think. 

Posted in first tri and my journal also....

I know I'm probably grasping at straws here, but working off only one picture the bitch of an ultrasound took. I've been researching online and have heard a few positive stories. I mostly accepted there's no baby, but my mother keeps saying there is and that "kids are a pain in the ass so why not start now" haha. Anyway, I found a few stories where the parts of my ultrasound I circled were the baby so I'm looking for opinions

Original
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zpsc083df40.jpg
First possibility
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps8731a29c.jpg
Second possibility. There's also a very faint line going from the end of this on the right across the yolk and to the other side of the sac. 
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps62902507.jpg
Third possibility
https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps6bdc9417.jpg


----------



## sunflowers28

Hi Ladies! Haven't posted in awhile probably because if I am not working I am sleeping. Since I had IVF, I get an ultrasound every week. This pic was on Thursday at 7 w 6 d. There was a heartbeat and now the little one is starting to look like a person. Unfortunately, my doctor is worried that the baby is measuring behind and is afraid one day it will just stop growing. The baby has been behind the whole time so I am trying to stay optimistic. Every time we go, it grows and hearing a heartbeat makes me feel better.

Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 7


----------



## newlywed2013

So far today no spotting. Thanks everyone for the well wishes


----------



## kel21

KylasBaby not sure I see anything, ut could baby be behind that big yolk sac? Fxd it is just hiding.

Sunflowers that is a cute pic :)

Mrs Eleflump I have the sonoline c (not sure if it is different from the B, but I found it cheaper) and I have been able to find my peanut since 8w0d. 

Just wanted to share my first bump pic with you ladies! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140309_093815.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## staceymxxx

Can't believe how fast its going, 10 weeks now.. only symptom i have is tiredness x


----------



## AshleyLK

KylasBaby said:


> Thank you everyone for the support and prayers! They are all greatly appreciated. I don't mean to photobomb, but I'm gonna for a minute. I want to get all the opinions I can.
> 
> I've also read that it's possible for the fetal pole not to develop until 8 weeks. I'm going to try to push my ultrasound back from Friday to next Tuesday. I'll be 9 weeks then rather than 8+3. Will get a more concrete answer then I think.
> 
> Posted in first tri and my journal also....
> 
> I know I'm probably grasping at straws here, but working off only one picture the bitch of an ultrasound took. I've been researching online and have heard a few positive stories. I mostly accepted there's no baby, but my mother keeps saying there is and that "kids are a pain in the ass so why not start now" haha. Anyway, I found a few stories where the parts of my ultrasound I circled were the baby so I'm looking for opinions
> 
> Original
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zpsc083df40.jpg
> First possibility
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps8731a29c.jpg
> Second possibility. There's also a very faint line going from the end of this on the right across the yolk and to the other side of the sac.
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps62902507.jpg
> Third possibility
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps6bdc9417.jpg

I think there is a possibility, and there is still some mystery involved in conception, maybe you implanted way later than expected. I think that's a good idea you hold off the ultrasound as long as possible, that way you have some definitive answers by then. You know, some kids develop quicker than others, some develop slower, but in the end, they are all normal. Like you said, maybe you just make small beans! FX'ed for you honey:hugs:


sunflowers28 said:


> Hi Ladies! Haven't posted in awhile probably because if I am not working I am sleeping. Since I had IVF, I get an ultrasound every week. This pic was on Thursday at 7 w 6 d. There was a heartbeat and now the little one is starting to look like a person. Unfortunately, my doctor is worried that the baby is measuring behind and is afraid one day it will just stop growing. The baby has been behind the whole time so I am trying to stay optimistic. Every time we go, it grows and hearing a heartbeat makes me feel better.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

It seems like doctors are in the business of overreacting because sometimes under reacting can get them sued! Lol. I wouldn't worriy, this baby is a fighter!:thumbup:


newlywed2013 said:


> So far today no spotting. Thanks everyone for the well wishes

Great news! I am convinced your bleeding was from the pap. I had bleeding days after mine, just light, here and there, with my first, for about 4 days if I remember. 


kel21 said:


> KylasBaby not sure I see anything, ut could baby be behind that big yolk sac? Fxd it is just hiding.
> 
> Sunflowers that is a cute pic :)
> 
> Mrs Eleflump I have the sonoline c (not sure if it is different from the B, but I found it cheaper) and I have been able to find my peanut since 8w0d.
> 
> Just wanted to share my first bump pic with you ladies! :happydance:

Adorable bump!


----------



## Jcliff

I am SO sick today! I really should slap my own hand for complaining about no symptoms a few weeks ago. Karma!! :(


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh hubby made a delicious breakfast this morning of bacon, eggs, and toast. But he cooks the eggs in the bacon grease and now my intestines are screaming :(


----------



## AshleyLK

Jcliff said:


> I am SO sick today! I really should slap my own hand for complaining about no symptoms a few weeks ago. Karma!! :(

Same here! Well yesterday was my very sick day! I didn't Actually vomit but I felt like I was hungover all day. My husband was a sweetie and took our daughter twice out so I could relax on the couch and just work on getting over it. Today I am much better.. I guess it might come in waves like that...

Off topic, but today I made nachos for my family, and everything was tasty until I bit into something amiss. I couldn't put my finger on what it was because I had tasted everything as I was cooking and everything tasted fine, until I realized I didn't try the sour cream or smell it before I put some on top. BIG MISTAKE! It was absolutely spoiled. I put just a very little bit on everyone's plate...fortunately I made a ton of nachos so I was able to make everyone a new plate, sans the nasty sour cream...but I am still concerned I could make the baby ill. I just had a tiny taste 


I am also worried for my 17 month old.
:cry:


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> Thank you everyone for the support and prayers! They are all greatly appreciated. I don't mean to photobomb, but I'm gonna for a minute. I want to get all the opinions I can.
> 
> I've also read that it's possible for the fetal pole not to develop until 8 weeks. I'm going to try to push my ultrasound back from Friday to next Tuesday. I'll be 9 weeks then rather than 8+3. Will get a more concrete answer then I think.
> 
> Posted in first tri and my journal also....
> 
> I know I'm probably grasping at straws here, but working off only one picture the bitch of an ultrasound took. I've been researching online and have heard a few positive stories. I mostly accepted there's no baby, but my mother keeps saying there is and that "kids are a pain in the ass so why not start now" haha. Anyway, I found a few stories where the parts of my ultrasound I circled were the baby so I'm looking for opinions
> 
> Original
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zpsc083df40.jpg
> First possibility
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps8731a29c.jpg
> Second possibility. There's also a very faint line going from the end of this on the right across the yolk and to the other side of the sac.
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps62902507.jpg
> Third possibility
> https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a589/KylaMissa22/image_zps6bdc9417.jpg

I've heard the fetal pole can take up until the 9th week. I've got my fingers crossed do you. I know I've had a scan before where they couldn't even see the sac! This was later found and all was well, but you do worry. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

HGsurvivor05 said:


> I have sono b too and after an hour of hunting found baby's HB on Wednesday at 8 + 4  kept picking up mine but eventually got baby and was between 158-168 managed to record it on my phone  not tried again don't want to get obsessed!
> 
> Kylas i am praying hard for you.
> 
> AFM still off work and drowsy on mess but stopping me from vomiting although have bad days of nausea just need to rest and glad my HG is no where near like with DD. x

So glad your hg isn't as bad this time. :flower: well done on finding the HB with Doppler. After 1 hour too, you have more patience than me! It's worth it though


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

9 weeks today! 

Anyone else having trouble brushing inside their mouth? I've always had a bit of a slight problem with gagging on brushing my tongue, but I was always able to get through it fairly easily. Ever since I've gotten pregnant if my toothbrush goes anywhere past my theeth I gag and if I even attempt to get my tongue I'm guaranteed going to throw up. 

It really makes having fresh breath impossible, because once I've thrown up even gargling with mouthwash makes me want to hurl some more. I don't know what to do about it! Its gross in a couple of ways. I can't have a fresh mouth, cause I can't thoroughly brush, and if I attempt to, I throw up. Leaving me with vomit mouth. 

I don't think its the taste of the toothpaste, but in case it is I'm going to search for flavorless or a really mild one. Any other advice on what to do?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yo_Yo said:


> I have a sonoline B. it's really good. I picked up heartbeat at 10 weeks exactly. I got it on Amazon for £46

I managed to find one for £36, bargain :D Should have it Tuesday. I can't wait to hear that little heartbeat :cloud9: Hopefully that will help to reassure me at least some.


----------



## Kittycat155

MrsEleflump-I am pretty relaxed about baby-but also stopped spotting so that is a lot to do with my relaxing. My MC started light and got heavier and heavier so feel as this is so different it means good things. My symptoms been all over the place and right now nothing but I can not be in car. Always got car sick as passenger but even going straight down road is gettting me now. 

Kylasbaby-I would wait long as possible to get scan again, especially if you think they may not do another one after or pressure you into D&C again if nedxt one. 

Cleaned up with husbands help as I been doing the basics but he had to do the deep clean. Worked out well he is in shower now and I am waiting(please don't use up the hot water!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> 9 weeks today!
> 
> Anyone else having trouble brushing inside their mouth? I've always had a bit of a slight problem with gagging on brushing my tongue, but I was always able to get through it fairly easily. Ever since I've gotten pregnant if my toothbrush goes anywhere past my theeth I gag and if I even attempt to get my tongue I'm guaranteed going to throw up.
> 
> It really makes having fresh breath impossible, because once I've thrown up even gargling with mouthwash makes me want to hurl some more. I don't know what to do about it! Its gross in a couple of ways. I can't have a fresh mouth, cause I can't thoroughly brush, and if I attempt to, I throw up. Leaving me with vomit mouth.
> 
> I don't think its the taste of the toothpaste, but in case it is I'm going to search for flavorless or a really mild one. Any other advice on what to do?

Same problem here, girl. I've not found a solution either! Its yucky.


----------



## rbourre

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> 9 weeks today!
> 
> Anyone else having trouble brushing inside their mouth? I've always had a bit of a slight problem with gagging on brushing my tongue, but I was always able to get through it fairly easily. Ever since I've gotten pregnant if my toothbrush goes anywhere past my theeth I gag and if I even attempt to get my tongue I'm guaranteed going to throw up.
> 
> It really makes having fresh breath impossible, because once I've thrown up even gargling with mouthwash makes me want to hurl some more. I don't know what to do about it! Its gross in a couple of ways. I can't have a fresh mouth, cause I can't thoroughly brush, and if I attempt to, I throw up. Leaving me with vomit mouth.
> 
> I don't think its the taste of the toothpaste, but in case it is I'm going to search for flavorless or a really mild one. Any other advice on what to do?

I gagged brushing my teeth every day when pregnant with my daughter. I've gagged a few times this time but it's not as bad. No solution though, it really sucks.

Aside from being tired, I have felt pretty good today. I got my kitchen cleaned and did laundry. I ate 3 meals and have felt fine after all 3. I thought today was going to be a crappy day when I woke up feeling nauseous but eating a danish first thing this morning made that feeling go away. I also got a decent sleep last night...finally.


----------



## zephyr

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> 9 weeks today!
> 
> Anyone else having trouble brushing inside their mouth? I've always had a bit of a slight problem with gagging on brushing my tongue, but I was always able to get through it fairly easily. Ever since I've gotten pregnant if my toothbrush goes anywhere past my theeth I gag and if I even attempt to get my tongue I'm guaranteed going to throw up.
> 
> It really makes having fresh breath impossible, because once I've thrown up even gargling with mouthwash makes me want to hurl some more. I don't know what to do about it! Its gross in a couple of ways. I can't have a fresh mouth, cause I can't thoroughly brush, and if I attempt to, I throw up. Leaving me with vomit mouth.
> 
> I don't think its the taste of the toothpaste, but in case it is I'm going to search for flavorless or a really mild one. Any other advice on what to do?

I had that with my twin pregnancy the entire way through. I could not brush without vomiting. 
Tried all the flavors even the kids ones and nothing worked. 
In the end I used 'toothy tabs' from Lush. Not sure if you have it where you are but it helped. For me it was definitely the flavor. Maybe search them and see if you have something similar.


----------



## zephyr

Just to add, the tabs didnt cure it. I still gagged occasionally and sometimes still vomited but it was a lot better than toothpaste and better than nothing.


----------



## newlywed2013

I can't sleep! All I can think about is food that I am craving, and none of it is in my house! Sigh....


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thanks everyone for the tips! At least I know I'm not the only one, my husband thinks I'm crazy, but now I can tell him I'm not!

I'll try a lower flavored one, maybe at least I'll be able to not actually vomit.


----------



## mommyberry

Though I have no MS... Brushing my teeth is the only time I feel some gag reflexes. I heard it is quite common. While for some women change of toothpaste flavor helps, for most others nothing does. 

But I'm quite sure this phase will pass after the 12week milestone. Or so I've heard!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> 9 weeks today!
> 
> Anyone else having trouble brushing inside their mouth? I've always had a bit of a slight problem with gagging on brushing my tongue, but I was always able to get through it fairly easily. Ever since I've gotten pregnant if my toothbrush goes anywhere past my theeth I gag and if I even attempt to get my tongue I'm guaranteed going to throw up.
> 
> It really makes having fresh breath impossible, because once I've thrown up even gargling with mouthwash makes me want to hurl some more. I don't know what to do about it! Its gross in a couple of ways. I can't have a fresh mouth, cause I can't thoroughly brush, and if I attempt to, I throw up. Leaving me with vomit mouth.
> 
> I don't think its the taste of the toothpaste, but in case it is I'm going to search for flavorless or a really mild one. Any other advice on what to do?

Happy 9 weeks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you get some answers soon Kyla but for now keep hope that something will be seen at your next scan :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ergh! Worst sickness this morning so far! Not been sick but keep wrenching whilst getting ready for the school run! 

Just wish id be sick as get it over with! 

Hope everyone's doing ok today? It's a beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Though I have no MS... Brushing my teeth is the only time I feel some gag reflexes. I heard it is quite common. While for some women change of toothpaste flavor helps, for most others nothing does.
> 
> But I'm quite sure this phase will pass after the 12week milestone. Or so I've heard!

Can't wait for this 12 week milestone! I expect a pregnancy glow!!


----------



## zebadi

Morning ladies... 

Wow you guys have been busy this weekend! 
my MS has been the worst it can possibly get this past week. its been morning, afternoon and evening. Cant beleive i'll be 11 weeks 2moro!!! Eeeekkk! so exciting. My 12 week scan was booked for tuesday next week but as I have PCOS my midwife would like it to be carried out by a consultant so its been moved to friday next week enstead.

how is every one getting on 2day?


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> Wow you guys have been busy this weekend!
> my MS has been the worst it can possibly get this past week. its been morning, afternoon and evening. Cant beleive i'll be 11 weeks 2moro!!! Eeeekkk! so exciting. My 12 week scan was booked for tuesday next week but as I have PCOS my midwife would like it to be carried out by a consultant so its been moved to friday next week enstead.
> 
> how is every one getting on 2day?

How exciting! You looking forward to your scan? Mines next week. Can't wait. 

My sickness has got worse too-you'd think at nearly 11 weeks it would get better!


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> 
> Wow you guys have been busy this weekend!
> my MS has been the worst it can possibly get this past week. its been morning, afternoon and evening. Cant beleive i'll be 11 weeks 2moro!!! Eeeekkk! so exciting. My 12 week scan was booked for tuesday next week but as I have PCOS my midwife would like it to be carried out by a consultant so its been moved to friday next week enstead.
> 
> how is every one getting on 2day?
> 
> How exciting! You looking forward to your scan? Mines next week. Can't wait.
> 
> My sickness has got worse too-you'd think at nearly 11 weeks it would get better!Click to expand...

You would deffo think it would have eased off by now, but nope... its worse then ever. im really craving pasta for lunch today, I've had it on my mind since i woke up this morning! hehe 
what day is your scan next week yoyo? Were due on the same day! yayy! :happydance:


----------



## Jcliff

My ms was terrible this weekend! I couldn't even feed DD any of her meals without throwing up! :( I felt so bad. Hopefully I'll feel better today.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> 
> Wow you guys have been busy this weekend!
> my MS has been the worst it can possibly get this past week. its been morning, afternoon and evening. Cant beleive i'll be 11 weeks 2moro!!! Eeeekkk! so exciting. My 12 week scan was booked for tuesday next week but as I have PCOS my midwife would like it to be carried out by a consultant so its been moved to friday next week enstead.
> 
> how is every one getting on 2day?
> 
> How exciting! You looking forward to your scan? Mines next week. Can't wait.
> 
> My sickness has got worse too-you'd think at nearly 11 weeks it would get better!Click to expand...
> 
> You would deffo think it would have eased off by now, but nope... its worse then ever. im really craving pasta for lunch today, I've had it on my mind since i woke up this morning! hehe
> what day is your scan next week yoyo? Were due on the same day! yayy! :happydance:Click to expand...

It's on 18th! 

Yay for same due date! Wonder if they'll be October or September babies? 
Yum-pasta is great. Love anything with mayonnaise or cheese at the moment. It's funny how you can really want a certain food in pregnancy.


----------



## kel21

Has anyone tried B6 supplements? I too was having bad all day and wake me in the middle of the night nausea, then I started taking 100mg of B6 a day and barely have nausea except slightly every once in a while! It takes a couple days to fully work, but it did for me!

Congrats to all those in a new week!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> My ms was terrible this weekend! I couldn't even feed DD any of her meals without throwing up! :( I felt so bad. Hopefully I'll feel better today.

Hopefully you'll feel better today. Ms is horrible! Being on second trimester.


----------



## newlywed2013

8 Weeks! So jealous of those closing in on second tri!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> 8 Weeks! So jealous of those closing in on second tri!

Happy 8 weeks!


----------



## sprite30

Yay so many milestones today congrats to all who are hitting 8,9,&10 weeks+.

I have a scan today with the high risk specialist not sure if they'll see anything they will be concerned with at this point probably just looking to see what's going on and scheduling a follow up to check cervical length but my understanding is they can't really check that until 16 weeks when the baby is starting to put pressure on your cervix. 

I had to do my 1 hour glucose test on sat morning which wasn't too bad I'm not really sure why I was so against it I guess I was just annoyed that They even suggested that I needed it. So I'm hoping to have those results by Wednesday when I meet with the hematologist. 

Ugh gotta get back to work now I'm looking forward to only working half the day yay!! Lol


----------



## Jcliff

Has anyone else not told everyone? I don't think we are going to tell until 12 weeks!


----------



## sunflowers28

I'm out ladies. Just got in from the hospital. Woke up from a clot in the middle of the night and went to ER. It was an incomplete miscarriage, so they gave me a pill, which is supposed to finish it. Sucks! I was hopeful.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> Has anyone else not told everyone? I don't think we are going to tell until 12 weeks!

We started telling people on Tuesday and we made all our final phone calls on Sunday so everyone important knows now and those who don't I'm sure they will hear it from someone else. I was very worried about telling before 12 weeks but I just couldn't do it anymore I felt like I was lying to people and that had I wait much longer people would start getting upset that I didn't include them sooner.

It's a personal choice really I dont think anyone can tell you not to start telling but if you don't want to that is fine as well.


----------



## sprite30

sunflowers28 said:


> I'm out ladies. Just got in from the hospital. Woke up from a clot in the middle of the night and went to ER. It was an incomplete miscarriage, so they gave me a pill, which is supposed to finish it. Sucks! I was hopeful.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

Oh no sunflower, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kel21 said:


> Has anyone tried B6 supplements? I too was having bad all day and wake me in the middle of the night nausea, then I started taking 100mg of B6 a day and barely have nausea except slightly every once in a while! It takes a couple days to fully work, but it did for me!
> 
> Congrats to all those in a new week!

Thanks for sharing! Hopefully thy will help some ladies on here. Might do it myself. But I think my prenatal vits may have b6 so will check first! 
Glad it's working for you


----------



## Yo_Yo

sunflowers28 said:


> I'm out ladies. Just got in from the hospital. Woke up from a clot in the middle of the night and went to ER. It was an incomplete miscarriage, so they gave me a pill, which is supposed to finish it. Sucks! I was hopeful.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

Oh no :-(

I'm just so sad and sorry to read your post honey 

Sending you hugs x :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

So sorry, sunflower! Sending hugs xxx

Congrats to those hitting new weeks milestones and those close to the 2nd tri!!

I'm going to be 9 weeks on Wednesday! Whoo! Haven't been bother by my MS for the past few days :/ Going to get out my Doppler today, try to put myself at ease.. 

Hope everyone is doing well and so sorry again to those who have suffered recent losses. :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

The B6 for MS is like 50-100 the dose in prenatals tends to be a lot lower. It DOES work for me. Still have MS this far along. But it is very low and easily deal able as long as I follow my body far as what it wants. If I try to eat some thing that sound ok I will get sick. So I wait for things that sound GREAT and they settle. Sometimes it is candy other times it is decent full meals.


----------



## Kittycat155

OMG 199!!!! Days to go!!! I MADE IT!

This is day I had MC confirmed at ER based on my dates last time around even thought baby was off about 2 weeks. Bittersweet. Have spotted this time around but nothing like bleeding I was getting for last few weeks at end of other pregnancy. Also spotting stopped few days ago with this one.


----------



## CharlieKeys

So sorry sunflowers :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

MS seems to have worn off here! 11 weeks today as well :) scan is on the 19th ... Can't believe some of us are so close to 2nd tri now!!


----------



## robinson380

Can I join? I am due 10/21 with twins. I am still in shock that there are two! Especially since I have a 10 month old little girl.


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh I think I have a cold coming on, and when I cough, I gag. This should be fun. My prenatal has 120Mg vitamin c. Is it safe to take c supplements? How much?


----------



## rbourre

4 more weeks until my ultrasound. I'm so excited and it is coming so fast. I hope the next 4 weeks fly by.

When do doctors start listening to the heartbeat? I missed all of this early pregnancy stuff with my daughter since I had no idea I was pregnant. I will be 9 weeks 1 day at my next doctor's appointment, is that too early for them to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## kel21

Jcliff said:


> Has anyone else not told everyone? I don't think we are going to tell until 12 weeks!

The only thing I have left to do is announce on Facebook. I have decided to wait until my next appointment on the 24th. I will be almost 13 weeks by then I think. 



sunflowers28 said:


> I'm out ladies. Just got in from the hospital. Woke up from a clot in the middle of the night and went to ER. It was an incomplete miscarriage, so they gave me a pill, which is supposed to finish it. Sucks! I was hopeful.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

I am so sorry to hear that hun! :hugs:



Kittycat155 said:


> OMG 199!!!! Days to go!!! I MADE IT!
> 
> This is day I had MC confirmed at ER based on my dates last time around even thought baby was off about 2 weeks. Bittersweet. Have spotted this time around but nothing like bleeding I was getting for last few weeks at end of other pregnancy. Also spotting stopped few days ago with this one.

Congrats. :)



robinson380 said:


> Can I join? I am due 10/21 with twins. I am still in shock that there are two! Especially since I have a 10 month old little girl.

Welcome!

My poor ds is home sick today. Over 101 temp :( and nasty cough. Really hope I don't get it too!


----------



## mommyberry

sunflowers28 said:


> I'm out ladies. Just got in from the hospital. Woke up from a clot in the middle of the night and went to ER. It was an incomplete miscarriage, so they gave me a pill, which is supposed to finish it. Sucks! I was hopeful.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

So sorry to hear that hun! Hope you get your rainbow soon!




rbourre said:


> 4 more weeks until my ultrasound. I'm so excited and it is coming so fast. I hope the next 4 weeks fly by.
> 
> When do doctors start listening to the heartbeat? I missed all of this early pregnancy stuff with my daughter since I had no idea I was pregnant. I will be 9 weeks 1 day at my next doctor's appointment, is that too early for them to hear the heartbeat?

I've got to hear my Gummi's heartbeat at 6w2d scan! 9w1d... More than sure you should hear it loud and nice! :dance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

robinson380 said:


> Can I join? I am due 10/21 with twins. I am still in shock that there are two! Especially since I have a 10 month old little girl.

Welcome! How exciting twins!! :flower:

Will add you to the list


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> Yay so many milestones today congrats to all who are hitting 8,9,&10 weeks+.
> 
> I have a scan today with the high risk specialist not sure if they'll see anything they will be concerned with at this point probably just looking to see what's going on and scheduling a follow up to check cervical length but my understanding is they can't really check that until 16 weeks when the baby is starting to put pressure on your cervix.
> 
> I had to do my 1 hour glucose test on sat morning which wasn't too bad I'm not really sure why I was so against it I guess I was just annoyed that They even suggested that I needed it. So I'm hoping to have those results by Wednesday when I meet with the hematologist.
> 
> Ugh gotta get back to work now I'm looking forward to only working half the day yay!! Lol

Good luck with you scan! :flower:


----------



## ljo1984

I've let work know (I'm a nurse so need to be careful with moving and handling), my mum n dad, in laws my brother and a couple of close friends. That's it so far. Waiting unil my scan for rest although still debating if to wait longer on fb, although I had a major clear out of "friends" at new year so not a great deal on their now lol.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hello ladies!

I just spent 40 minutes catching up!!! Chatty girls!

First and foremost hugs and prayers to all of our ladies who have lost their littles. It's so hard having something you love ripped away. Praying for healing and a healthy rainbow for you all soon!

I'm 9+2 today. Had a scan at 7+4. Baby measured 7+1 with a hr of 156. I'm feeling hopeful and positive, but I so wish it would have been closer to my actual date...that being off a couple days toys with my head.

I've been quite nauseous, and have thrown up several times. I spend a lot of time laying on the couch like a bum. Lol After being up and around for 15 mins, I usually end up gagging several times. Today though I'm actually feeling really well, and as much as I hate feeling sick, suddenly feeling well is scary! I did look up posts with my daughter, and I had a MS lull around this time too. Hoping that's all it is. 

My next appointment is either the 26th or 28th... I can't remember. :/ Hoping to hear babies heart beating away on the Doppler. I so want this little rainbow to be healthy and in my arms in October.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

Sunflower-- So sorry for your loss :hugs:

JCliff-- We still haven't told everyone yet. We haven't decided if we're announcing on facebook at 12 weeks or when we know what we're having.


----------



## Yo_Yo

RedheadBabies said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I just spent 40 minutes catching up!!! Chatty girls!
> 
> First and foremost hugs and prayers to all of our ladies who have lost their littles. It's so hard having something you love ripped away. Praying for healing and a healthy rainbow for you all soon!
> 
> I'm 9+2 today. Had a scan at 7+4. Baby measured 7+1 with a hr of 156. I'm feeling hopeful and positive, but I so wish it would have been closer to my actual date...that being off a couple days toys with my head.
> 
> I've been quite nauseous, and have thrown up several times. I spend a lot of time laying on the couch like a bum. Lol After being up and around for 15 mins, I usually end up gagging several times. Today though I'm actually feeling really well, and as much as I hate feeling sick, suddenly feeling well is scary! I did look up posts with my daughter, and I had a MS lull around this time too. Hoping that's all it is.
> 
> My next appointment is either the 26th or 28th... I can't remember. :/ Hoping to hear babies heart beating away on the Doppler. I so want this little rainbow to be healthy and in my arms in October.

Don't worry about being out a few days. Scans in 1st trimester are often harder to date, and can be out by up to a week. My sonographer told me to expect my date ossicle change at my next scan. :flower:


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome to all the new ladies!
I'm exhausted today. We had a big day of announcements yesterday. My mom came over and we told her and then we went to my FILs and told him and his wife and then to my MILs. They were all very surprised and happy. I'm not feeling too nauseous today and can actually eat something other than cereal. My scan on sat showed baby was measuring 7 + 0 and I thought I was 6 + 4...so my due date may be changing. I'll see when I go for my midwife appt on March 18.


----------



## La Mere

Glad things went well with your scan, GeralynB!

I found gummi again! And pretty quickly too! Steady HB of 164 bpm!! :happydance:


----------



## Loopy Laura

So sorry for your loss sunflowers.

Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations!

I've got my first scan on Wednesday and just can't stop thinking about it and getting worried as I barely have any symptoms. I'm really hoping for positive news!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm all midwifed out now...the booking appointment is exhausting! I'm glad to have finally had it :) Next see the midwife at 16+2, and only have to wait 2 and a bit more weeks to see sprog on ultrasound. I really hope he/she is ok in there...

Just hope they actually deliver my doppler tomorrow so I can try and find a HB...parcel is being sent via royal mail tracked and they are absolutely awful at not leaving parcels in the specified 'safe place' if you're out, so I'm almost guaranteed to have to wait til Wednesday and take a trip to the sorting office to pick it up :(


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies, I just returned from my appt with the high risk specialist. Just as I thought there wasn't really much they could measure today as I'm still very early but I met a couple of the doctors and 2 nurses and 2 us techs. Guess they really wanted to make me feel welcomed. I go back in 2 weeks again to measure my cervix. It's all extra precaution they said they usually don't measure cervix until 16 weeks but with my history they're going to keep an extra eye on it.

The baby was hiding today she tried to do the abdominal us which hurt bc she had to push so hard but I guess she couldn't get the measurements at all so ended up doing it transvaginal anyway. It was cute though I saw the baby wiggle and then it put its hand up too. The pic didn't come out too well but here it is.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GeralynB

Cute picture!


----------



## newlywed2013

I wish I had more energy. First time we have seen 50f since November! I want so bad to go for a walk along the lake!


----------



## zephyr

kel21 said:


> Has anyone tried B6 supplements? I too was having bad all day and wake me in the middle of the night nausea, then I started taking 100mg of B6 a day and barely have nausea except slightly every once in a while! It takes a couple days to fully work, but it did for me!
> 
> Congrats to all those in a new week!

been taking them since 6 weeks. I feel sick occasionally but only if I miss a dose or not strict with taking it every 8 hours. 
And im usually very sick while pregnant so yes they have worked for me :)
If I miss a dose I'm terribly ill so I know it's working.


----------



## zephyr

My hip and leg pain has eased slightly. Still there but not as bad as before.

not much happening here, went into town yesterday to start planning for the next birthday coming up! I usually start planning months in advance. :p im stumped on what to do this time tho.


----------



## MamaMac123

zephyr said:


> Anyone else getting hip, buttock and leg pain?
> I've been in pain all day, even had to take pain relief. It really sucks :(

I've had a lot of lower back pain happening. Particularly when I first get up.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feel sick still! All day now! I really want some ice cream or a brownie...my head says yes, but my stomach a big no! Lol


----------



## newlywed2013

MamaMac123 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting hip, buttock and leg pain?
> I've been in pain all day, even had to take pain relief. It really sucks :(
> 
> I've had a lot of lower back pain happening. Particularly when I first get up.Click to expand...

I get it at night. I get sore and my body gets antsy the more tired I get


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> Hi ladies, I just returned from my appt with the high risk specialist. Just as I thought there wasn't really much they could measure today as I'm still very early but I met a couple of the doctors and 2 nurses and 2 us techs. Guess they really wanted to make me feel welcomed. I go back in 2 weeks again to measure my cervix. It's all extra precaution they said they usually don't measure cervix until 16 weeks but with my history they're going to keep an extra eye on it.
> 
> The baby was hiding today she tried to do the abdominal us which hurt bc she had to push so hard but I guess she couldn't get the measurements at all so ended up doing it transvaginal anyway. It was cute though I saw the baby wiggle and then it put its hand up too. The pic didn't come out too well but here it is.

It's good for you to meet some of the doctors etc. sounds a good place your getting care at. 
I love your scan pic! :flower: aww how cute baby was moving its hand! Sounds like baby was waving at you!


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> Feel sick still! All day now! I really want some ice cream or a brownie...my head says yes, but my stomach a big no! Lol

I am the same way with tacos! I want some so bad, but I tried it about a month ago and it was baaaad.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura said:


> So sorry for your loss sunflowers.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers and congratulations!
> 
> I've got my first scan on Wednesday and just can't stop thinking about it and getting worried as I barely have any symptoms. I'm really hoping for positive news!

:hugs: can't wait to hear about your scan. Don't worry-dd2 was symptom free pregnancy, and she's now two! 
Some babies give us a harder time than others...like kids really :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Feel sick still! All day now! I really want some ice cream or a brownie...my head says yes, but my stomach a big no! Lol
> 
> I am the same way with tacos! I want some so bad, but I tried it about a month ago and it was baaaad.Click to expand...

It's awful to be off food you love! Never had this problem before :dohh:

How are you doing? Has the spotting stopped? :flower:


----------



## AshleyLK

Sorry for your loss sunflowers.


----------



## MamaMac123

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Is anyone getting more anxious about bean as time passes? I have no reason to be worried - my boobs still hurt, I'm still nauseated, I'm still getting really strong lines on ICs (I know, I can't stop!), but I'm worrying more and more that something is not right.
> 
> I'm going for my booking appointment tomorrow so I will say something then, but I'm probably just being a neurotic FTM, aren't I?
> 
> How can I keep this in check? I still have to wait 18 days for a scan...

If I don't keep myself in positive check I can get very worried. I've never been pregnant before but I'm sure it's harder at this stage when miscarriage risks are higher and when we can't feel them yet. Between scans theres nothing we can do but hope all is well in there. You're definitely not alone.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I'm all midwifed out now...the booking appointment is exhausting! I'm glad to have finally had it :) Next see the midwife at 16+2, and only have to wait 2 and a bit more weeks to see sprog on ultrasound. I really hope he/she is ok in there...
> 
> Just hope they actually deliver my doppler tomorrow so I can try and find a HB...parcel is being sent via royal mail tracked and they are absolutely awful at not leaving parcels in the specified 'safe place' if you're out, so I'm almost guaranteed to have to wait til Wednesday and take a trip to the sorting office to pick it up :(

Ah good old royal mail! They always come when I'm out!

Does it feel more official now youve seen the midwife? It did with me!

Hope you get it tomorrow. Let us know when you've tried it out.


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Feel sick still! All day now! I really want some ice cream or a brownie...my head says yes, but my stomach a big no! Lol
> 
> I am the same way with tacos! I want some so bad, but I tried it about a month ago and it was baaaad.Click to expand...
> 
> It's awful to be off food you love! Never had this problem before :dohh:
> 
> How are you doing? Has the spotting stopped? :flower:Click to expand...

It has! I haven't had any since Saturday night! Must have been leftover from my pap. So relieved!


----------



## Jcliff

I got 10 viles of blood taken today that's always fun. Had to get the prenatal blood tests my dr orders for everyone like blood type antibodies rubella etc.


----------



## Laelani

I apologize I am unable to go back and read previous posts right now for now I will catch up later. I just wanted to tell you all about my first scan today. Here they will not allow for pics to be taken and they will not give you any unless you pay for them. We did get to see our LO though and he/she was very active. Nothing bad was said, though there wasn't much said at all. I am measuring 9+3 and I'm 9+6 so pretty much on track she said. I will find out if anything bad came up tomorrow at my doctor's appointment.


----------



## Kittycat155

I was a bit shocked when they took 10 vials. Then told my I was getting the GTT done due to weight and I was like no thanks:) Make sure to get a copy as I know in NJ they HIV test and good to have that when you go to hospital to deliver.


----------



## Kittycat155

Currently eating pizza and the local joint actually knew my name today...oh no. Well makes sense as this is my...5th pizza in 4 days I think. My husband had 1 slice of them all. And iced tea. I have peach,regular, unsweetened and raspberry(yuck) by Arizona, Wawa, no name brand from dollar Tree(omg it is GOOD) and Nestle. Also have the powder mixes.


----------



## rbourre

Jcliff said:


> I got 10 viles of blood taken today that's always fun. Had to get the prenatal blood tests my dr orders for everyone like blood type antibodies rubella etc.

That's a lot of blood. I had 7 taken with my daughter and felt really faint after since they made me fast first. I only had 4 with this baby and wasn't told to fast first so it was much easier. I found out last time that I don't keep immunity to rubella so I have to get the MMR shot after delivery. I imagine I will hear the same thing when I go for my next appointment next week.


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> I got 10 viles of blood taken today that's always fun. Had to get the prenatal blood tests my dr orders for everyone like blood type antibodies rubella etc.

I had 11 vials taken on Saturday morning including for the 1 hour gtt they were going to take 10 and I said you better take one more cause last time they didn't take enough and i couldn't get the test they needed for another 2 months so I said ahh better take an extra one.


----------



## MamaMac123

robinson380 said:


> Can I join? I am due 10/21 with twins. I am still in shock that there are two! Especially since I have a 10 month old little girl.

Yay more twins!!! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Sunflower - I'm so sorry Hun :( hearts just breaking for you :cry: :hug: 

Kyla - saying prayers hun! Hope everything works out.


----------



## MamaMac123

We went ahead with our Facebook announcement this weekend. Still super early but so many people knew already that I felt it was only a matter of time till the news leaked and I wanted to be the one to announce it.


----------



## sprite30

MamaMac123 said:


> We went ahead with our Facebook announcement this weekend. Still super early but so many people knew already that I felt it was only a matter of time till the news leaked and I wanted to be the one to announce it.
> 
> View attachment 742541

Aww that's so cute, such a great idea.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MamaMac123 said:


> We went ahead with our Facebook announcement this weekend. Still super early but so many people knew already that I felt it was only a matter of time till the news leaked and I wanted to be the one to announce it.
> 
> View attachment 742541

That is so cute!!! Hilarious idea!


----------



## MamaMac123

I think ms might be starting to set in for me. I haven't actually thrown up yet but had several instances today where I thought I was going to. Did it hit you guys suddenly or did it sort of gradually get worse. I feel like mine is happening gradually. Each time it hits more intensely.


----------



## rbourre

MamaMac123 said:


> We went ahead with our Facebook announcement this weekend. Still super early but so many people knew already that I felt it was only a matter of time till the news leaked and I wanted to be the one to announce it.
> 
> View attachment 742541

I love that. It's so cute.


----------



## AshleyLK

MamaMac-Adorable and clever!

I'm still trying to figure u a cute way to announce ours. We have a 1 1/2 year old little girl so I would *like* to incorporate her somehow....


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So sorry for your loss, sunflower. Big hugs!!! Praying for you...


----------



## jmandrews

Laelani said:


> I apologize I am unable to go back and read previous posts right now for now I will catch up later. I just wanted to tell you all about my first scan today. Here they will not allow for pics to be taken and they will not give you any unless you pay for them. We did get to see our LO though and he/she was very active. Nothing bad was said, though there wasn't much said at all. I am measuring 9+3 and I'm 9+6 so pretty much on track she said. I will find out if anything bad came up tomorrow at my doctor's appointment.




sunflowers28 said:


> I'm out ladies. Just got in from the hospital. Woke up from a clot in the middle of the night and went to ER. It was an incomplete miscarriage, so they gave me a pill, which is supposed to finish it. Sucks! I was hopeful.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

Aw sunflower I am so sorry. :( it breaks my heart to see another angel join the October group. Please know you are in my prayers. It's all still so raw to me. If you need a chat pls send me a message. I'm here for you. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## ttc1st

Sunflower I am so sorry for your loss :-( heartbreaking

Mamamac that is a great announcement!

I haven't told anyone other than our parents and 2 close friends it's so hard to keep quiet though.

Any of you ladies from Australia?


----------



## ttc1st

Sunflower I am so sorry for your loss :-( heartbreaking

Mamamac that is a great announcement!

I haven't told anyone other than our parents and 2 close friends it's so hard to keep quiet though.

Any of you ladies from Australia?


----------



## mommyberry

MamaMac123 said:


> We went ahead with our Facebook announcement this weekend. Still super early but so many people knew already that I felt it was only a matter of time till the news leaked and I wanted to be the one to announce it.

Awww.... so sweet! I still haven't figured out how to announce mine! It is so exciting since it is the first. My mom made me promise that I won't announce until the 12 week scan... She isn't paranoid but she doesn't want me to be hurt if things get bad!



sprite30 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> I got 10 viles of blood taken today that's always fun. Had to get the prenatal blood tests my dr orders for everyone like blood type antibodies rubella etc.
> 
> I had 11 vials taken on Saturday morning including for the 1 hour gtt they were going to take 10 and I said you better take one more cause last time they didn't take enough and i couldn't get the test they needed for another 2 months so I said ahh better take an extra one.Click to expand...

OMG! So much of blood! I have my tests scheduled for the end of this month. I faint when look at blood :roll: ... so I turn away when they draw it... I'm not sure how I can survive a drawing of 10 vials! :nope:


----------



## ljo1984

God that's slot of blood! I've got my booking bloods next week but they don't take that much here lol think it's only 4-5 plus I've refused Down's syndrome screen so that's one less too lol.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jm-it's lovely to see you back on here. Missed having you around.

Hope your doing ok honey. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kittycat155 said:


> I was a bit shocked when they took 10 vials. Then told my I was getting the GTT done due to weight and I was like no thanks:) Make sure to get a copy as I know in NJ they HIV test and good to have that when you go to hospital to deliver.

Oh you poor thing! It's horrible having bloods done.


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> We went ahead with our Facebook announcement this weekend. Still super early but so many people knew already that I felt it was only a matter of time till the news leaked and I wanted to be the one to announce it.
> 
> View attachment 742541

This is fantastic! Love it! That's a keeper to show your twins when they are older.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laelani said:


> I apologize I am unable to go back and read previous posts right now for now I will catch up later. I just wanted to tell you all about my first scan today. Here they will not allow for pics to be taken and they will not give you any unless you pay for them. We did get to see our LO though and he/she was very active. Nothing bad was said, though there wasn't much said at all. I am measuring 9+3 and I'm 9+6 so pretty much on track she said. I will find out if anything bad came up tomorrow at my doctor's appointment.

Yay for a good scan! It's lovely seeing baby for first time. Glad all is going great. Shame you have to pay for pics-we do here in the uk most places too.


----------



## GeralynB

Such a cute announcement mamamac


----------



## MamaMac123

AshleyLK said:


> MamaMac-Adorable and clever!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure u a cute way to announce ours. We have a 1 1/2 year old little girl so I would *like* to incorporate her somehow....

Try Pinterest. Lots of fun ideas to find there :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Had yet another vivid miscarriage dream last night. Woke up shaking and terrified. What is wrong with my brain!? It's like I'm scared my body will listen to my dreaming subconscious or something. I want to make it shut up! 

Blah. Wish we had the money to get a Doppler but at the moment we are stretched to the max. Plus it's still prob too soon anyway. It's so easy to let your brain go nuts with worry.


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Had yet another vivid miscarriage dream last night. Woke up shaking and terrified. What is wrong with my brain!? It's like I'm scared my body will listen to my dreaming subconscious or something. I want to make it shut up!
> 
> Blah. Wish we had the money to get a Doppler but at the moment we are stretched to the max. Plus it's still prob too soon anyway. It's so easy to let your brain go nuts with worry.

Those type of dreams are horrible. I think it's partly subconscious fears that can come out in these dreams like this. :hugs:

Just remember, it's only a dream and all is ok. :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Definitely think I am coming down with a cold. I think I have a slight fever, slept very restless last night, stuffy nose and a cough. so much for grocery shopping today...


----------



## KylasBaby

Bloodwork not good. 5400 on Friday and 5800 yesterday. Considering it was 3100 a month ago. Not good. I also learned I have rh- blood. So that's not good either. Gonna have an ultrasound at the OB Friday, but I'm 99% sure it's over.


----------



## sprite30

KylasBaby said:


> Bloodwork not good. 5400 on Friday and 5800 yesterday. Considering it was 3100 a month ago. Not good. I also learned I have rh- blood. So that's not good either. Gonna have an ultrasound at the OB Friday, but I'm 99% sure it's over.


Aww Kyla I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> Bloodwork not good. 5400 on Friday and 5800 yesterday. Considering it was 3100 a month ago. Not good. I also learned I have rh- blood. So that's not good either. Gonna have an ultrasound at the OB Friday, but I'm 99% sure it's over.

:hugs: so sorry your having all this worry.


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry it is not better news regarding the numbers.


----------



## kel21

KylasBaby said:


> Bloodwork not good. 5400 on Friday and 5800 yesterday. Considering it was 3100 a month ago. Not good. I also learned I have rh- blood. So that's not good either. Gonna have an ultrasound at the OB Friday, but I'm 99% sure it's over.

So so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for your loss Sunflower. 

Cute announcement Mac. 

Sorry about the numbers Kyla. Glad you got some answers and is no longer in limbo land. Take care of yourself. 

I was able to find baby's HB on the doppler over the weekend. I've put it away til this weekend again. Not going to go nuts over it and try all the time. 

We have told my parents and only my one sister and hubby's mom so far. And my BFF. We won't be sharing the news til later. Def after 1st trimester. Maybe around 14/15 weeks. Around Easter time most likely. With DS, we waited til 16/17 weeks. I loved our FB announcement with DS - It was around Christmas time so we incorporated that - it's going to be hard to top it this time but I am sure I will figure something cute out again! Maybe something Easter related this time!


----------



## GeralynB

I am always solo tired! I think it's time for a nap


----------



## MamaMac123

KylasBaby said:


> Bloodwork not good. 5400 on Friday and 5800 yesterday. Considering it was 3100 a month ago. Not good. I also learned I have rh- blood. So that's not good either. Gonna have an ultrasound at the OB Friday, but I'm 99% sure it's over.

:( I'm so sorry


----------



## AshleyLK

KylasBaby said:


> Bloodwork not good. 5400 on Friday and 5800 yesterday. Considering it was 3100 a month ago. Not good. I also learned I have rh- blood. So that's not good either. Gonna have an ultrasound at the OB Friday, but I'm 99% sure it's over.

I'm sorry it's not Better news. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> I am always solo tired! I think it's time for a nap

:thumbup: sounds good to me! I had one today too when lo was asleep!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oy I'm dying for a nap! I work 11-12 hr days. This tired is torture on me!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

The doppler came today but I didn't manage to find a heartbeat. Disappointed, but will keep trying :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> The doppler came today but I didn't manage to find a heartbeat. Disappointed, but will keep trying :(

It takes patience when you first try. For me it was just at the very bottom of the abdominal area. As soon as I find it, baby moves off! 

Mamamac-oh poor you! How do you manage such long hours? Hope yor not working too hard honey


----------



## zephyr

So sorry sunflowers :(

Sorry about the numbers kyla :(


----------



## zephyr

ttc1st said:


> Any of you ladies from Australia?

I'm not in Australia im in NZ but my family is in Darwin and surfers :)

well the inlaws know our news now!!! Which isnt so bad I guess however they asked me in front of my kids and I had to talk my way out of it as the kids dont know yet either!! 
After our miscarriage before we had our twins I became very paranoid about breaking news to them.

apparently someone asked them how my pregnancy was going and when they said what pregnancy ?
All the person could say was uh oh..... lol a conversation I would of loved to have seen.

Oh well, a bit annoyed we didnt get to do the announcing. I told hubby to be careful who he told but hes told so many people grr oh well.

the inlaws are excited which is strange cos I honestly thought theyd be the first to judge us but the mil was squealing on the phone when hubby confirmed it haha

I'm glad we already had a scan because all I heard was "you know your chances of twins are alot higher now" twin this and twin that and I was able to stop that before it got crazy by telling them there's only one. My goodness that would of gone on for weeks.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yo_Yo said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> The doppler came today but I didn't manage to find a heartbeat. Disappointed, but will keep trying :(
> 
> It takes patience when you first try. For me it was just at the very bottom of the abdominal area. As soon as I find it, baby moves off!Click to expand...

Thank you for this :) I tried again after watching a couple of youtube demos, and I went higher up and pressed harder, and I got something in roughly the right place that might have been LO. It was quite faint but sounded quite like the 'train' noise you're supposed to hear, and the bpm climbed really rapidly up to 150+ but I kept losing it before it could plateau to a steady reading. Hopefully it was LO just swimming all over the place, and it'll get easier with practice and LO growing bigger.


----------



## Jcliff

The weather here today was gorgeous! 60 degrees. Went out with my sister for Pizza (YUM). and did some shopping. Got home and put my Lo down for a nap, i heard a weird noise on the monitor and realized the poor thing had thrown up all in her crib, and in her hair!! :( So i gave her a bath and then about 45 minutes later she had a blow out of diarrhea! I think she has a stomach bug. My poor thing. I hate when she is sick! She wont eat anything, but I have been getting her to drink water most of the day. She is sleeping again now. Ugh, its so hard when your sweet baby is sick!! :( :( But on a higher note, I feel great today. Not much nausea nor headache!


----------



## MamaMac123

Yo_Yo said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> The doppler came today but I didn't manage to find a heartbeat. Disappointed, but will keep trying :(
> 
> It takes patience when you first try. For me it was just at the very bottom of the abdominal area. As soon as I find it, baby moves off!
> 
> Mamamac-oh poor you! How do you manage such long hours? Hope yor not working too hard honeyClick to expand...

It's not terrible normally. I work as a nanny so it's basically just being stay at home mom for 12 hours. It can be hectic but a lot of the time it's just sitting with kids playing barbie haha not to strenuous.


----------



## GeralynB

Jcliff - just realized your in NY too...I live in Long Island. Sorry LO isn't feeling well...hopefully she's better soon


----------



## MamaMac123

Err I'm so annoyed right now. I had a bit of brown spotting again this afternoon. Not wanting to overreact and run to the hospital again like last time I decided to call my midwives and ask them what they thought. I left a message and finally they got back to me hours later only to tell me "sorry we can't even comment legally because you're lot officially a client until after your first visit" 

What the freak is up with that!? You've got a worried pregnant lady and you have no comment? I'm so annoyed. So now I will probably be going to the hospital tonight like a paranoid freak because I have no other options! The spotting has gone away again for now so maybe I'll wait it out and see if it comes back. No cramping or anything so hopefully it's nothing. Ugh I hate feeling so paranoid! I think it's so absurd doctors and midwives don't see you till you're so far along. Now is when crap is most likely to happen and now is when you need the reassurance. Errrrrrrrrrr sorry just venting :(


----------



## Jcliff

MamaMac123 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> The doppler came today but I didn't manage to find a heartbeat. Disappointed, but will keep trying :(
> 
> It takes patience when you first try. For me it was just at the very bottom of the abdominal area. As soon as I find it, baby moves off!
> 
> Mamamac-oh poor you! How do you manage such long hours? Hope yor not working too hard honeyClick to expand...
> 
> It's not terrible normally. I work as a nanny so it's basically just being stay at home mom for 12 hours. It can be hectic but a lot of the time it's just sitting with kids playing barbie haha not to strenuous.Click to expand...

I was a nanny up until my third trimester with my DD last year. I was working 12 hours a day m-f for a very successful family. It was so tiring! Two boys. 5 months and 3 years old. The oldest boy was diagnosed with autism my last month and he started to get really violent. Kicked me in my stomach one day that knocked the air out of me while I was 20 weeks pregnant. Needless to say I quit the next day! It was time anyway, I was too exhausted to work that many hours and be pregnant.


----------



## Kittycat155

Legally I get where they are coming from. They could get sued if you do not go to er and something happens. 

I personally had spotting from 3-10 weeks. Sometimes brown sometimes red. I did not go to ER as in my mind nothing they can do. Well very few things they can do(low progesterone being the main)

Will they at least let you in on an earlier appointment? Can you private pay them one appointment to get in?


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Err I'm so annoyed right now. I had a bit of brown spotting again this afternoon. Not wanting to overreact and run to the hospital again like last time I decided to call my midwives and ask them what they thought. I left a message and finally they got back to me hours later only to tell me "sorry we can't even comment legally because you're lot officially a client until after your first visit"
> 
> What the freak is up with that!? You've got a worried pregnant lady and you have no comment? I'm so annoyed. So now I will probably be going to the hospital tonight like a paranoid freak because I have no other options! The spotting has gone away again for now so maybe I'll wait it out and see if it comes back. No cramping or anything so hopefully it's nothing. Ugh I hate feeling so paranoid! I think it's so absurd doctors and midwives don't see you till you're so far along. Now is when crap is most likely to happen and now is when you need the reassurance. Errrrrrrrrrr sorry just venting :(

that really sucks :( try not to worry though spotting is very common in twin pregnancys. 
During my twin pregnancy I spotted twice and got a scan the first time it happened which confirmed both were doing just fine. Good luck at the hospital if you decide to go.


----------



## rbourre

I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.

It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.


----------



## zephyr

rbourre said:


> I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.
> 
> It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.

Naw its hard when you have little ones as well.
the twins and I watch a kids movie during the day together. I cant sleep during the day so this is our quiet time when I can put my feet up and not feel bad. They enjoy it. Is you lo getting into movies yet? Or is it still a bit too early?


----------



## AshleyLK

rbourre said:


> I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.
> 
> It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.

Yes I sort of feel bad I'm not playin as much with my little girl. But I figure independent play is good for her to learn too. Shows them they don't always need others to be satisfied and happy! She brings me her toys on the sofa and I read books to her. That is about as energetic as I get these days, lol:cry:


----------



## rbourre

zephyr said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.
> 
> It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.
> 
> Naw its hard when you have little ones as well.
> the twins and I watch a kids movie during the day together. I cant sleep during the day so this is our quiet time when I can put my feet up and not feel bad. They enjoy it. Is you lo getting into movies yet? Or is it still a bit too early?Click to expand...

She doesn't sit still long enough yet. She's a very active child who is happy running around all day. I'm glad she sleeps well so at least I get a break during nap time.


----------



## zephyr

rbourre said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.
> 
> It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.
> 
> Naw its hard when you have little ones as well.
> the twins and I watch a kids movie during the day together. I cant sleep during the day so this is our quiet time when I can put my feet up and not feel bad. They enjoy it. Is you lo getting into movies yet? Or is it still a bit too early?Click to expand...
> 
> She doesn't sit still long enough yet. She's a very active child who is happy running around all day. I'm glad she sleeps well so at least I get a break during nap time.Click to expand...

thats good!! Hehe you are lucky she is still sleeping. Mine both dropped their day naps :( so its go go all day long apart from when we have a sit down for quiet time. 
occasionally one or both will fall asleep during that but it's very rare nowadays.

some kids love their day naps! My singles did but these two absolutely refuse them.


----------



## StarBrites

2nd baby appointment tomorrow at 11:30! Hoping doctor will get the doppler out again and maybe we will get to hear it this time. She couldn't find it at 7 weeks but we know for sure it's beating after our ER ultrasound last week. I wonder if having an anterior placenta can affect hearing the baby's heartbeat. 

I feel really crummy today. I've had a general unwell feeling and my stomach kind of feels ick. Hoping I feel better tomorrow. I can barely move around these days, I feel so stiff! It hurts my back when I move around in bed or get up. Still having pressure when I urinate sometimes. 2 tests have ruled out an infection though. Otherwise everything else seems to be okay. I've been sleeping a lot more, which is nice. I was getting a little irritated the first few weeks of hardly being able to sleep!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wish I could nap too! But with pre-school runs, clubs they go too, groups etc there's never any time to just chill out and nap. Plus the older two don't sleep during the day anymore :( 

Love the announcement Mamamac! And hope the spotting has stopped. I still think it's to do with the pap. 

7 days to my scan! Sooooo excited now. It's flying by.


----------



## ljo1984

I've woke up to a uti :-( ouchy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.
> 
> It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.

:hugs:
Don't feel bad. My lo is2,and you can only do so much. It was my midwife who actually said to me, it's ok to rest while your little ones play and to not feel bad over it.


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> I've woke up to a uti :-( ouchy.

Uti's are horrible. Try to flush it out with plenty of water honey :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Wish I could nap too! But with pre-school runs, clubs they go too, groups etc there's never any time to just chill out and nap. Plus the older two don't sleep during the day anymore :(
> 
> Love the announcement Mamamac! And hope the spotting has stopped. I still think it's to do with the pap.
> 
> 7 days to my scan! Sooooo excited now. It's flying by.

Oh good luck for your scan. Mines next week too (Tuesday) 

I can imagine your busy with your kids. Hopefully that will make time go faster for you though!


----------



## ljo1984

Was very painful this morning but been drinking water with baking soda (and eating blueberries) and I went to the loo just now and was pain free! Whoop. Tastes like crap though!! Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Was very painful this morning but been drinking water with baking soda (and eating blueberries) and I went to the loo just now and was pain free! Whoop. Tastes like crap though!! Lol

Aww poor you! Sounds like tis getting better though! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc1st

All this talk of naps is making me so jealous!! I'm recently back at work after 12 months off. My LO is getting his molars and has had an inflamed bowel with severe diarrhea for several weeks so we've had some very long nights. It's been tough considering he started sleeping through at 6 weeks, now I'm pregnant again and need sleep he's decided to wake through the night!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ttc1st said:


> All this talk of naps is making me so jealous!! I'm recently back at work after 12 months off. My LO is getting his molars and has had an inflamed bowel with severe diarrhea for several weeks so we've had some very long nights. It's been tough considering he started sleeping through at 6 weeks, now I'm pregnant again and need sleep he's decided to wake through the night!

Oh no. Sounds such hard work-you must be shattered.
Hope things get better with your lo soon. :flower:


----------



## Jcliff

I miss being pregnant with #1. It was so much easier! Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> I miss being pregnant with #1. It was so much easier! Lol

Definitely! When you've other kids to look after, it's so much harder.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm enjoying not having to chase LOs yet and napping whenever I want...I know that will soon be a thing of the past


----------



## cntrygrl

MamaMac-- Hope everything is well and the spotting has stopped. 

Happy 9 weeks to us October 15thers :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Spotting has stopped. Only was really for one or two bathroom trips yesterday dyer noon so hopefully it's nothing. Everything seems to indicate that type of spotting is more common with twins so hopefully it's all normal. I won't worry unless it keeps happening a lot or gets worse. 

Ugh UTIs are miserable! I find cranberry juice can help a lot. 

Today my big issue is gas....what the heck body! I go through these strings of burps one right after the other for awhile and my intestines are actually vocalizing their discomfort! I get those awful shooting pains that send me running to the bathroom for relief. Yuck! Gas....who knew what a pregnancy joy this would be! Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Spotting has stopped. Only was really for one or two bathroom trips yesterday dyer noon so hopefully it's nothing. Everything seems to indicate that type of spotting is more common with twins so hopefully it's all normal. I won't worry unless it keeps happening a lot or gets worse.
> 
> Ugh UTIs are miserable! I find cranberry juice can help a lot.
> 
> Today my big issue is gas....what the heck body! I go through these strings of burps one right after the other for awhile and my intestines are actually vocalizing their discomfort! I get those awful shooting pains that send me running to the bathroom for relief. Yuck! Gas....who knew what a pregnancy joy this would be! Lol

Glad the spotting has stopped. Its worrying when it happens :hugs:
I burp all the time lately :blush: and they are big man style burps! Oh it's embarrassing! 

Cntrygirl-happy 9 weeks!

Just realised I'm 11 weeks today! 29 to go!


----------



## zebadi

:happydance: Cntrygirl - Happy 9 Weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

11 weeks today!! Cant believe its gone so quick. Looking so fwd to 12 week scan next week. :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

I have a crazy craving for fresh lemons! last night i cut a fresh lemon into 4 peices and just sucked on them! and then 4 lunch again today... Just checked its safe to do so (after eating 2!) and its perfectly fine.. Phew.!


----------



## kel21

Yay to 11 and 9 weeks ladies!

My gas has been horrible as well. My poor dh, he does not believe in girls tooting, so far I have managed not to do that ( where he could hear it) in front of him. Lol. Burping is on though. Big man sized ones for me as well!

My ds was always such a good napper, he napped until kinder, and would fall asleep on the bus on the way home! Lol. I am really really hoping this next lo sleeps as well or better than my ds :
I had the craziest dream last night! My lo was born (it was a girl, but I named her with my boy name) but I was not ready for her, didn't have all of the baby stuff, but she could talk! Lol. And already had 2 teeth! Except for the day I got my bfp this is the first baby dream I'v had! Glad it was a niceish one. :)


----------



## rbourre

zephyr said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.
> 
> It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.
> 
> Naw its hard when you have little ones as well.
> the twins and I watch a kids movie during the day together. I cant sleep during the day so this is our quiet time when I can put my feet up and not feel bad. They enjoy it. Is you lo getting into movies yet? Or is it still a bit too early?Click to expand...
> 
> She doesn't sit still long enough yet. She's a very active child who is happy running around all day. I'm glad she sleeps well so at least I get a break during nap time.Click to expand...
> 
> thats good!! Hehe you are lucky she is still sleeping. Mine both dropped their day naps :( so its go go all day long apart from when we have a sit down for quiet time.
> occasionally one or both will fall asleep during that but it's very rare nowadays.
> 
> some kids love their day naps! My singles did but these two absolutely refuse them.Click to expand...

I don't know how I would manage without her naps. She loves her sleep and she's miserable if she doesn't go down for a nap by 1:30 pm at the latest. When she has a nap, I have lunch and then lay on the couch watching TV. That just so happens to be my most nauseous time of day so I am glad I can just lay down while I don't feel good.



Yo_Yo said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I hope I get some energy soon. I feel bad, I haven't been doing too much with my 18 month old because I am so exhausted. I wish I could just lay on the couch all day every day.
> 
> It seems like my sickness is in the afternoon. As long as I eat breakfast, I feel ok until around 12-1 pm and feel sick until around dinner time. Then in the evening, I am always really hungry.
> 
> :hugs:
> Don't feel bad. My lo is2,and you can only do so much. It was my midwife who actually said to me, it's ok to rest while your little ones play and to not feel bad over it.Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I just feel so bad for not playing with her enough. We are trying to make play dates with friends a regular thing so at least she will have other kids her age to play with. Our play date group has 4-5 adults and their kids and the kids are all from 15 months to 2 years so all really close in age. 3 of us are also pregnant so it's nice to just let the kids run around and play together and get some adult talk too.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Yo_Yo ! :) I like to check in on my October girls and your little beans. It's good to see how you all are doing. Happy 11 weeks yo yo. I watch you tr most since my Dr. Told me my due date was Oct. 1st even though I stuck with Oct. 2nd. Crazy to think you are almost out of the 1st Tri already! 

Makes me feel like I have an eternity until I'm there again. The good news is everything has been moving along smoothly and I've been able to miscarry naturally. Yesterday was one week since we found out and yesterday I passed the baby. So hoping this means my HCG will go to zero quickly so DH and I can get back to TTC. :) I've been doing good though. Ready to just move on. 
I do enjoy keeping in touch with I ladies. My oct baby will always be in my heart. Just means I have something special coming that if this hadn't happened then I may have never known my rainbow baby. So tryingn to look at it from that perspective. I don't want to be sad about it anymore.


----------



## GeralynB

Jmandrews- glad youre doing well. Hope you get your rainbow baby very soon


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jmandrews - you are so strong, I have my fingers crossed it happens for you soon.

Happy 9 and 11 weeks to people! I'm 9 weeks myself today and just came back from my scan. It was perfect - baby was measuring 2 days ahead at 9 weeks 2 days and I could see the heart beating away! Because I had no symptoms I was so stressed this morning but I guess I'm just very lucky!! 

There was another empty sac but definitely just the one baby. I guess this could mean there were two and I lost one but not really sure.

I feel so reassured and happy right now!


----------



## CharlieKeys

JM - good to see you popping in & love your positive approach :hugs: 

Happy 9 weeks ctrygirl 

Happy 11 weeks yoyo 

Ljo - does baking soda in water help utis? Never knew that!! Hope it goes soon!

Sorry if I missed anyone else :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> 11 weeks today!! Cant believe its gone so quick. Looking so fwd to 12 week scan next week. :happydance:

Happy 11 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Thanks Yo_Yo ! :) I like to check in on my October girls and your little beans. It's good to see how you all are doing. Happy 11 weeks yo yo. I watch you tr most since my Dr. Told me my due date was Oct. 1st even though I stuck with Oct. 2nd. Crazy to think you are almost out of the 1st Tri already!
> 
> Makes me feel like I have an eternity until I'm there again. The good news is everything has been moving along smoothly and I've been able to miscarry naturally. Yesterday was one week since we found out and yesterday I passed the baby. So hoping this means my HCG will go to zero quickly so DH and I can get back to TTC. :) I've been doing good though. Ready to just move on.
> I do enjoy keeping in touch with I ladies. My oct baby will always be in my heart. Just means I have something special coming that if this hadn't happened then I may have never known my rainbow baby. So tryingn to look at it from that perspective. I don't want to be sad about it anymore.

So nice to see you here, Jm. Yes, your baby with always be in your heart lovely. :hugs: nothing changes that.
You'll be back with a bfp soon, I'm sure of it-you must come and tell us when you do 
It's good to see your feeling better, it's been quite a week for you, but time is a healer. :flower: it's always lovely to see you on here


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura said:


> Jmandrews - you are so strong, I have my fingers crossed it happens for you soon.
> 
> Happy 9 and 11 weeks to people! I'm 9 weeks myself today and just came back from my scan. It was perfect - baby was measuring 2 days ahead at 9 weeks 2 days and I could see the heart beating away! Because I had no symptoms I was so stressed this morning but I guess I'm just very lucky!!
> 
> There was another empty sac but definitely just the one baby. I guess this could mean there were two and I lost one but not really sure.
> 
> I feel so reassured and happy right now!

Happy 9 weeks. Glad your scan went well, it's so stressful pre the scan. I hope your feeling nice and relaxed...your baby is obviously giving you an easy time if you have no symptoms!


----------



## GeralynB

Loopy Laura said:


> Jmandrews - you are so strong, I have my fingers crossed it happens for you soon.
> 
> Happy 9 and 11 weeks to people! I'm 9 weeks myself today and just came back from my scan. It was perfect - baby was measuring 2 days ahead at 9 weeks 2 days and I could see the heart beating away! Because I had no symptoms I was so stressed this morning but I guess I'm just very lucky!!
> 
> There was another empty sac but definitely just the one baby. I guess this could mean there were two and I lost one but not really sure.
> 
> I feel so reassured and happy right now!

Yay for a great scan! Did you get a pic?


----------



## Kittycat155

JM I share the view that without that loss this baby I have now would not be coming. 

Just been dealing with husband and worn out. Stupid little things that just add up and no patience as I am so tired. Getting there I think.


----------



## ljo1984

CharlieKeys said:


> JM - good to see you popping in & love your positive approach :hugs:
> 
> Happy 9 weeks ctrygirl
> 
> Happy 11 weeks yoyo
> 
> Ljo - does baking soda in water help utis? Never knew that!! Hope it goes soon!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone else :flower:

Yeh it neutralises the urine so it doesn't sting when you wee. It's really helped, it's not been too bad this afternoon so hoping it's flushing out well


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks Geralyn! I did get a photo but can't work out how to post it on here! Can anyone help?


----------



## cntrygrl

Loopy Laura-- If you click the go advanced button you can attach it with the paperclip.


----------



## StarBrites

Had a DR appointment today. We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time :)

It was 162! Next week we will finally have photos!


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> Had a DR appointment today. We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time :)
> 
> It was 162! Next week we will finally have photos!

That's lovely news! :flower:


----------



## sprite30

Happy 9 weeks cntrygirl, happy 11 weeks yo_yo. I love hearing about milestones. Yay!!

So glad to hear from you jm, I'm glad you were able to go naturally and you are such a strong person. Good luck on your ttc journey. 

Afm, I've had a burst of energy today not really sure what is going on. It's weird to go from drop down tired to actually wanting to do things. Leaving for my hematologist appt in 30 minutes I'm so excited to tell her I'm pregnant and see what my iron levels are. Hopefully they're good with all this energy I've got.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks cntrygirl - I think this should show my scan. Happy 9 weeks by the way! 

The scan is a bit blurred, it was much clearer on the screen but baby was wriggling around!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GeralynB

StarBrites said:


> Had a DR appointment today. We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time :)
> 
> It was 162! Next week we will finally have photos!

That's so exciting! I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat next tues at our appt. with the midwife...is 8 weeks too early to hear? We saw it last weekend at 6w4d...so I'm hoping we'll hear it this time



Loopy Laura said:


> Thanks cntrygirl - I think this should show my scan. Happy 9 weeks by the way!
> 
> The scan is a bit blurred, it was much clearer on the screen but baby was wriggling around!

Great pic!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats starbrites!

Thanks Geralyn... My scan today was at 9 weeks and we only saw the heartbeat. I'm not sure if I could have heard it with better technology or whether it was too soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> Had a DR appointment today. We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time :)
> 
> It was 162! Next week we will finally have photos!
> 
> That's so exciting! I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat next tues at our appt. with the midwife...is 8 weeks too early to hear? We saw it last weekend at 6w4d...so I'm hoping we'll hear it this time
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Thanks cntrygirl - I think this should show my scan. Happy 9 weeks by the way!
> 
> The scan is a bit blurred, it was much clearer on the screen but baby was wriggling around!Click to expand...
> 
> Great pic!!Click to expand...

I heard it at a scan, as well as saw the heartbeat! It is possible to hear it :flower: iwas 8+3


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's a lovely pic loopy Laura! :)


----------



## newlywed2013

Tried laying on my stomach last night and it is getting uncomfortable, felt weird, like I had something between me and the bed.. Oh wait, its called my uterus. Lol, joy! Time to figure out a new sleeping position!


----------



## jmandrews

Loopy Laura said:


> Thanks cntrygirl - I think this should show my scan. Happy 9 weeks by the way!
> 
> The scan is a bit blurred, it was much clearer on the screen but baby was wriggling around!

So cute! Congrats! Happy 9 weeks!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Tried laying on my stomach last night and it is getting uncomfortable, felt weird, like I had something between me and the bed.. Oh wait, its called my uterus. Lol, joy! Time to figure out a new sleeping position!

I feel the same way. I can't get comfortable at night and I have been having so much trouble sleeping because of it.


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Tried laying on my stomach last night and it is getting uncomfortable, felt weird, like I had something between me and the bed.. Oh wait, its called my uterus. Lol, joy! Time to figure out a new sleeping position!
> 
> I feel the same way. I can't get comfortable at night and I have been having so much trouble sleeping because of it.Click to expand...

Yup, and then my husband can't fall asleep because I can't stop tossing and turning!


----------



## StarBrites

Loopy Laura said:


> Congrats starbrites!
> 
> Thanks Geralyn... My scan today was at 9 weeks and we only saw the heartbeat. I'm not sure if I could have heard it with better technology or whether it was too soon.

Yes it is possible! Our first time trying was our 7 week appointment but she said she wasn't very good at finding it at 7 weeks, lol. Found it pretty fast today though!


----------



## sprite30

We had a transvaginal us at 9+2 and she let use hear it then but we were having weekly scans prior to that and they wouldn't let us hear it only showed us on the screen and measured it with the waved thing before then they had said it wasn't safe to hear it that early.


----------



## newlywed2013

well, I am Facebook official! Feels even more real!


----------



## hopettc3

I really need to come on here more often. It takes me at least an hour to catch up with everyone! 
I stopped getting ms (or all day nausea) a week ago and it gave a bit of a scare. I had ms up until the second trimester with both of my girls. This time, its already gone and I have no other major symptoms to rely on that everything is fine. I keep telling myself that I had a great scan at 6+3weeks and even got to see the heartbeat, but its hard convincing yourself. I think I might have felt a flutter today. Super early! The earliest I felt it last time was 11 weeks, but I guess thats only a week away!! I really hope that's baby telling me they're ok in there. I had my first prenatal appt on monday. Everything seemed to go well. It felt a bit different seeing a totally new doctor, but she was really nice and informative. I was hoping she would try to listen for the heartbeat, but she said the dopplers they have aren't that sensitive so we'd have to wait until next time. Also, I have a retroverted uterus so it might be even harder to get to. I also got my prenatal blood workup package. Apparently, they now do screening tests for all pregnant women. The doctor said it was procedure for all pregnancies, but I know I didn't get it with my last two. It just gave me a little bit of a scare because she started going on about what would happen if anything came back positive. Everything would be our decision like if we wanted to do further testing, leave it be, or well I don't want to think about anything else. It just scared me. I really hope it all comes back normal. 

Anyways, I hope you're all doing well and I'll try to log on tomorrow to keep up with all you chatty ladies!!:flower:


----------



## Kittycat155

I am no longer a lime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbourre

It's 3 am here and I am awake eating a bowl of mini wheats. I woke up to pee about half an hour ago and couldn't fall back asleep because I was so hungry.


----------



## ljo1984

So thought I was doing a good job flushing out this uti but been up several times overnight in agony after going to loo and my bladder feels like it's hypersensitive!! I even got up and had more water with bicarbonate soda (vom) and it's not helped this time :-( thinking it's time to go to antibiotics before it gets any worse! 

Also I heard hb at early scan 7+4


----------



## CharlieKeys

Definitely get some antibiotics Hun :( hope it goes soon!


----------



## Jcliff

Ended up in ER last night. Suffered a terrible stomach flu all day and was severely dehydrated, I had to be IVed for 8 hours. Finally feeling better but worried because dr didn't even check baby:( I've never been so sick in my entire life!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats on fb announcement newlywed!

Hopettc3 fxd everything comes back normal! 

Yay kittycat on plum!!

Hope you feel better soon ljo1984 and jcliff!


----------



## AshleyLK

Jcliff said:


> Ended up in ER last night. Suffered a terrible stomach flu all day and was severely dehydrated, I had to be IVed for 8 hours. Finally feeling better but worried because dr didn't even check baby:( I've never been so sick in my entire life!!

You poor dear. Take it easy. When is your next appointment?


----------



## staceymxxx

Look what I'm buying girls... absolute bargain so can't miss the opportunity even though I was going to wait x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_44787765906628.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## snowflakes120

Jcliff said:


> Ended up in ER last night. Suffered a terrible stomach flu all day and was severely dehydrated, I had to be IVed for 8 hours. Finally feeling better but worried because dr didn't even check baby:( I've never been so sick in my entire life!!

I had this horrible stomach bug last month and ended up in ER too. It was the worst - never been so sick either. 18 hrs of pure hell. Got the IV fluids & IV anti nausea med. Even potassium pills as it was so low. I was worried about baby too. ER wanted follow up with OBGYN. So I went after the weekend and expressed my concern to her and they did a super duper fast US. All was well with baby. She said they usually don't even have patients come in when they get the stomach flu. Hope this puts your mind at ease a bit. Anyways, they told me to have salty fluids - Dr. said Ramen or broth. Also drink Gatorade or something like it. Feel better soon - I know it sucks.


----------



## Kittycat155

I was also up eating. Never went to sleep and by 3 or so I HAD to find something. Had Ihop at home griddle sausage. OH my. I need to get more! they are so damn good and hit the spot. Now if I can only eat eggs again I would have that together.

staceymxxx-LOVE it. Where I am many use the all in one systems of the infant car seat snapped in.


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Congrats on being FB official.

JCliff-- Hope you feel better. DH woke up this morning not feeling very well. Stomach bug as well.

AFM-- My stomach has been making noises all morning. The snow/ice here was horrible yesterday and last night. My SUV went into the dealership yesterday and they broke my axle replacing the wheel bearing assembly :(. I had DH get on the phone with them and it's all sorted out now. On a brighter note here is my idea for our FB announcement.
 



Attached Files:







announcement.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## newlywed2013

cntrygrl said:


> Newlywed-- Congrats on being FB official.
> 
> JCliff-- Hope you feel better. DH woke up this morning not feeling very well. Stomach bug as well.
> 
> AFM-- My stomach has been making noises all morning. The snow/ice here was horrible yesterday and last night. My SUV went into the dealership yesterday and they broke my axle replacing the wheel bearing assembly :(. I had DH get on the phone with them and it's all sorted out now. On a brighter note here is my idea for our FB announcement.

That's a cute announcement! So creative!


----------



## GeralynB

I have been craving Nestle Quick Chocolate Milk which is weird because I never drink that stuff...Just got some...delic!


----------



## newlywed2013

I had a dream last night that I was bored and decided to practice pumping. I got done sort of sticky sludge out and then Al of a sudden my entire chest was covered in a huge black bruise! Freaky!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats to all the new fruits! Can't believe I am 9 weeks already! My MS has decided to rear it's head again. I still haven't eaten yet this morning.. Breakfast didn't seem appealing and just thinking about reheating the soup I made last night for dinner as that does seem appealing. 

The kids and I have what seems to be a cold. Runny noses, watery eyes... a bit of a cough. Good news is my daughter seems to be on the mend now, so it's just me and my son.. hopefully DH won't be affected by it! 

Congrats to all the good scan results! So glad it is progressing well for you ladies!

So sorry to hear sad news from a few of you ladies. Sending lots of love and hugs your way!!

I hope those of us feeling ill, will start on the mend soon and be back to feeling semi-normal!!


----------



## kiki28

I'm working myself into a panic today :( I have had a drs appointment in this pregnancy and a midwife appointment and not once have i had any confirmation of pregnancy or reassurance that everything is ok with baby. I couldnt get an early scan apparently at the hospital they only scan before 12 weeks if there has been a problem with the pregnancy or pregnancy before. I worked out today by the time I have a scan i'll be 13 weeks 1 day. What makes it worse is DP is away on a course the week of my scan and while he is coming back for the scan if anything is wrong I'll have to be on my own for the week. I've spoken to the hospital and the only time I can change it to is another two weeks from that date so I'd be 15 weeks by then! 

I have considered getting a doppler but if I cant find a heartbeat I know it will just worry me :( 

Just wish I could get in earlier :( I tried to book a private appointment but I can only get in there the same week as the scan too :(


----------



## StarBrites

kiki28 said:


> I'm working myself into a panic today :( I have had a drs appointment in this pregnancy and a midwife appointment and not once have i had any confirmation of pregnancy or reassurance that everything is ok with baby. I couldnt get an early scan apparently at the hospital they only scan before 12 weeks if there has been a problem with the pregnancy or pregnancy before. I worked out today by the time I have a scan i'll be 13 weeks 1 day. What makes it worse is DP is away on a course the week of my scan and while he is coming back for the scan if anything is wrong I'll have to be on my own for the week. I've spoken to the hospital and the only time I can change it to is another two weeks from that date so I'd be 15 weeks by then!
> 
> I have considered getting a doppler but if I cant find a heartbeat I know it will just worry me :(
> 
> Just wish I could get in earlier :( I tried to book a private appointment but I can only get in there the same week as the scan too :(


Sorry dear :( I found out at my appointment yesterday that if I didn't want the screening ultrasound (where they do the defects testing thing at 12ish weeks) that I wouldn't even have one until 20 weeks! I was hesitant about getting it done because it'd probably worry me but I don't want to wait until 20 weeks, either!


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Look what I'm buying girls... absolute bargain so can't miss the opportunity even though I was going to wait x

That is beautiful! Your baby is very lucky already!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-get better soon honey. You poor thing, sounds awful.


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Newlywed-- Congrats on being FB official.
> 
> JCliff-- Hope you feel better. DH woke up this morning not feeling very well. Stomach bug as well.
> 
> AFM-- My stomach has been making noises all morning. The snow/ice here was horrible yesterday and last night. My SUV went into the dealership yesterday and they broke my axle replacing the wheel bearing assembly :(. I had DH get on the phone with them and it's all sorted out now. On a brighter note here is my idea for our FB announcement.

Love the fb announcement idea pic!


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Look what I'm buying girls... absolute bargain so can't miss the opportunity even though I was going to wait x
> 
> That is beautiful! Your baby is very lucky already!Click to expand...

I know very very spoilt lol babys granny and aunty are knitting away too.. I love all traditional things xx


----------



## staceymxxx

Kittycat155 said:


> I was also up eating. Never went to sleep and by 3 or so I HAD to find something. Had Ihop at home griddle sausage. OH my. I need to get more! they are so damn good and hit the spot. Now if I can only eat eggs again I would have that together.
> 
> staceymxxx-LOVE it. Where I am many use the all in one systems of the infant car seat snapped in.



I know we are getting a smaller pram as we have a small car so this silver cross wont fit in, my justification is only partner drives and I have to have a pram what gets me through snow lol! X


----------



## mommyberry

Yay to all the Olives this week! 

All those who aren't feeling so well.... I wish you speedy recovery. I'm in "No MS... No mess" zone and hope it remains the same way. Thoroughly enjoying my #1... nothing to worry too much about!


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Look what I'm buying girls... absolute bargain so can't miss the opportunity even though I was going to wait x
> 
> That is beautiful! Your baby is very lucky already!Click to expand...
> 
> I know very very spoilt lol babys granny and aunty are knitting away too.. I love all traditional things xxClick to expand...

Awwwww love the pram!!! X


----------



## MamaMac123

Jcliff & ljo - hope you both get feeling better!

Jmandrew - good to hear from you and glad you're feeling better. Fx for your rainbow baby! 

Tummy sleeping - I did this last night without realizing it and woke up totally sore in my lower back and stomach. Ugh It's so hard to be comfortable now! I disbelieving expect that until later....worries me about what is coming! 

Food dreams - the past 3 or 4 nights I've been having wildly vivid food dreams! Haha maybe I need to start snaking when I'm up in the night to pee!


----------



## MamaMac123

Newlywed - congrats on going Facebook public! 

Stacey - love it!!! So cute! I'd found the one I want for a steal but I never heard back from the seller so it must have already sold. 

I'm 7 weeks today! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Newlywed - congrats on going Facebook public!
> 
> Stacey - love it!!! So cute! I'd found the one I want for a steal but I never heard back from the seller so it must have already sold.
> 
> I'm 7 weeks today! :)

Happy 7 week!


----------



## La Mere

Love all the cute announcements and congrats to those who've recently announced on FB!

Can't believe I am already 9 weeks! Seems to be going by so fast! Haven't tried to find gummi again on the Doppler will probably try to hold out a few more days! Can't wait until I start more in depth prenatal care! I so enjoyed doing it when I was pregnant with my son!

Hope all is well with you lovely ladies! :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Jcliff - hope you feel better!! Try and rest when you can, and maybe just phone your dr, and ask if you need a follow up with your baby after being dehydrated and on an IV etc? 

Ctrygirl - love your announcement! 

Kiki - try not to panic. Did they do a urine test at your gp or midwife appt? They sometimes use that to confirm pregnancy.


----------



## GeralynB

Can't believe some of you are already 11 and 12 weeks...I feel like it will take forever to get that far...time seems to be going so slow
I get to see baby again next Tues at our midwife appt...so excited!


----------



## AshleyLK

GeralynB said:


> Can't believe some of you are already 11 and 12 weeks...I feel like it will take forever to get that far...time seems to be going so slow
> I get to see baby again next Tues at our midwife appt...so excited!

I hear you! 12 weeks seems like ages! But I know all to well it will fly by! I have my 1st scan Monday at 2:30. Excited!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jcliff - hope you're feeling a bit better, what a horrible experience.

Cntrygirl - love your announcement! 

Newlywed - congrats on the Facebook announcement! 

Geralyn - I totally agree that time goes so slow in these early stages! My friend who is due any day told me that the first 12 weeks were slow then time goes along really fast after that! 

To those who have reached milestones congratulations! 

I've just eaten so much I feel uncomfortable!


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks everyone. Feeling better today but the sickness is running through my house! Everyone is getting it! Terrible! I haven't aten in 2 days but have been drinking a lot of fluids. I haven't been able to swallow my prenatals the passed few days ugh


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

JCliff, I hope everyone at your house is feeling better soon! That sounds miserable :(

I've not been too bad with the ms today, a few heaves but not much more.

And I definitely got LO's heartbeat on the doppler :dance: It was between 150-162bpm, does that sound about right for 10+2? LO cooperated a bit more than the other night and stayed still for a short while so I could listen :cloud9:


----------



## kel21

Mrs Eleflump said:


> JCliff, I hope everyone at your house is feeling better soon! That sounds miserable :(
> 
> I've not been too bad with the ms today, a few heaves but not much more.
> 
> And I definitely got LO's heartbeat on the doppler :dance: It was between 150-162bpm, does that sound about right for 10+2? LO cooperated a bit more than the other night and stayed still for a short while so I could listen :cloud9:

That sounds about right, that is about what mine has been. :)


----------



## hopettc3

Wow! There are some great announcements here! I've never done a fb announcement before, but maybe I'll do a little something this time.


----------



## rbourre

GeralynB said:


> Can't believe some of you are already 11 and 12 weeks...I feel like it will take forever to get that far...time seems to be going so slow
> I get to see baby again next Tues at our midwife appt...so excited!

I thought 12 weeks was going to take forever to come too but it seems to be coming so fast for me. It's already just over 3 weeks away. 

Tonight I made beef stroganoff for dinner. My sour cream was expired, so I used some half and half cream to thin out the sauce. The food tasted awful so my husband tasted the cream and it had gone bad. It wasn't expired and it smelled fine, but apparently it was really gross. We all ate some of it before we realized it was bad so I hope we don't get sick. I emailed the company about it telling them I fed it to an 18 month old and that I am pregnant so hopefully they will send me some coupons or something.

I ended up going to McDonalds and having half a big mac and some fries for dinner. Now I feel yucky, but it was so good.


----------



## sprite30

AshleyLK said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe some of you are already 11 and 12 weeks...I feel like it will take forever to get that far...time seems to be going so slow
> I get to see baby again next Tues at our midwife appt...so excited!
> 
> I hear you! 12 weeks seems like ages! But I know all to well it will fly by! I have my 1st scan Monday at 2:30. Excited!Click to expand...

Yeah it's actually a little hard to believe that's I'll be 11 weeks on Saturday. Yay. The first 4-5 weeks were horribly slow and then it seemed like once I hit 9 weeks and we started telling people that the last 2 weeks have just flown by. It's very exciting now


----------



## Kittycat155

I so agree one I got to 8 for me it flew. The first few weeks were torture as I found out 9DPO and had a feeling it would take from day I O then had implantation pinches 6dpo. Looking back and thinking I found out 1/14/14 feels like it FLEW


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm 8 weeks today--I feel like it creeps along some days! We have told everyone now, so at least we can be excited and talk about it. : )


----------



## MamaMac123

Anyone else experience something like this? 
Tonight I've started to get this major aching pains in my upper thigh/hip/bum area of my left side. Only the left side but the pain is so bad. Like muscle ache type of pain localized to that area. No idea what caused it. May have just slept weird last night or something but was wondering if it's pregnancy related at all this early on.


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Anyone else experience something like this?
> Tonight I've started to get this major aching pains in my upper thigh/hip/bum area of my left side. Only the left side but the pain is so bad. Like muscle ache type of pain localized to that area. No idea what caused it. May have just slept weird last night or something but was wondering if it's pregnancy related at all this early on.

yup! This was the pain I was talking about last weekend. Even on the same side!! Mine traveled down my leg to halfway down my calf. 
I took pain relief and after 3 days or so it started easing a bit. Started feeling it again this afternoon tho so I've been sitting down relaxing hoping it doesn't flare up again 
I got hubby to massage it even tho it hurt like heck and that seemed to help a bit.


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Anyone else experience something like this?
> Tonight I've started to get this major aching pains in my upper thigh/hip/bum area of my left side. Only the left side but the pain is so bad. Like muscle ache type of pain localized to that area. No idea what caused it. May have just slept weird last night or something but was wondering if it's pregnancy related at all this early on.

Sounds like it could be spd or pgp. I had pgp with dd2-I'd describe it like toothache in the pelvic joints. 
It's due to loosening of the muscles due to hormone changes. I usually got it on the side I slept on in the previous night. 
Do you have a pregnancy pillow? That really helped me.
Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> I'm 8 weeks today--I feel like it creeps along some days! We have told everyone now, so at least we can be excited and talk about it. : )

Happy 8 weeks!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy New Weeks to those who moved up today!

Feeling quite yucky today. Not sure if I'm getting what DH has as he's still sick today with some sort of stomach bug. I have a doctor's appt. later today with the OBGYN. Hopefully I'll get to see our little cherry or at least hear the heartbeat for reassurance. I've been a bit worried the last few days, but when do we ever stop worrying


----------



## AshleyLK

Totally off topic but our golden retriever puppy was getting into everything, so I put her in her kennel, kind of like a time out. I turn around a few minutes later and to my surprise, my 17 month old figured out how to unlatch her cage and let her out!

I was a little annoyed but she is just so sweet. She didn't like her pup all locked up!


----------



## Yo_Yo

AshleyLK said:


> Totally off topic but our golden retriever puppy was getting into everything, so I put her in her kennel, kind of like a time out. I turn around a few minutes later and to my surprise, my 17 month old figured out how to unlatch her cage and let her out!
> 
> I was a little annoyed but she is just so sweet. She didn't like her pup all locked up!

Aww clever pup! Love golden retrievers.


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Happy New Weeks to those who moved up today!
> 
> Feeling quite yucky today. Not sure if I'm getting what DH has as he's still sick today with some sort of stomach bug. I have a doctor's appt. later today with the OBGYN. Hopefully I'll get to see our little cherry or at least hear the heartbeat for reassurance. I've been a bit worried the last few days, but when do we ever stop worrying

Good luck at your appointment. Try not to worry, I ibow it's easier said than done.


----------



## KylasBaby

No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

I'm so sorry! My prayers are with you!


----------



## Yo_Yo

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

:-(
So sorry your going through this lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

Awl how cute about letting puppy out. I used to get up ion middle of night and feed our golden milkbones. Dad took him to ER vet once as he was not eating. Xray revealed why.


----------



## rbourre

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

So sorry.


----------



## kel21

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

So so sorry huni :hugs:


----------



## rbourre

I'm so tired this morning, I had the hardest time falling asleep last night. I'm so glad it's Friday so my husband is home to help for the next 2 days. 

I am watching my friends son for a little while today. She's 20 weeks pregnant and has her anatomy scan today. Our first kids are 2 weeks apart but we were actually 10-11 weeks apart when pregnant (my daughter was early and she went overdue). Our second kids will be the same age too because I am 11 weeks behind her, I just hope this time mine isn't born before hers.


----------



## Jcliff

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

So sorry


----------



## sprite30

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

So sorry to hear this Kyla, i was hoping so much for a better outcome but I have to commend you for sticking in there and being strong and giving all avenues a chance. You will be in my thoughts and prays and I hope the d&e goes well and you are back to ttc before long.


----------



## mommyberry

So sorry to hear Kyla! Stay strong Hun! :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

My house is a mess and I have zero motivation to clean it...all I want to do is take a nap


----------



## newlywed2013

My mom just bought us a stoller and infant seat combo!


----------



## CharlieKeys

So sorry kylas :hugs:


----------



## rbourre

GeralynB said:


> My house is a mess and I have zero motivation to clean it...all I want to do is take a nap

Mine was a mess too. I cleaned the main floor today because I was supposed to watch my friend's son but she never showed up and just finally messaged me. I hate when I clean and then people don't show up, especially now that it takes so much effort to clean and makes me so tired.


----------



## ljo1984

I've been cleaning today my brother, wife and nephews are over for the weekend. I had to have a bps after the bathroom lol. Takes so long :-(


----------



## AshleyLK

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

I am very sad to hear this. Lots of hugs during this awful time for you:cry:


GeralynB said:


> My house is a mess and I have zero motivation to clean it...all I want to do is take a nap

Same here. I get spurts of energy / motivation but it is not enough to keep everything in order.


newlywed2013 said:


> My mom just bought us a stoller and infant seat combo!

Congrats! Wonderful mamma! Mine said she would buy my double stroller as that's all I really need


----------



## AshleyLK

Kittycat155 said:


> Awl how cute about letting puppy out. I used to get up ion middle of night and feed our golden milkbones. Dad took him to ER vet once as he was not eating. Xray revealed why.

I can definitely relate to that, all my daughter does is feed her off the side of her highchair! It doesn't help our dogs nose is in perfect level with her hands now when sitting in the chair. My pup thinks its a match made in heaven

Hopefully you can see this picture of my daughter loving on her pup
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rbourre

AshleyLK said:


> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> Awl how cute about letting puppy out. I used to get up ion middle of night and feed our golden milkbones. Dad took him to ER vet once as he was not eating. Xray revealed why.
> 
> I can definitely relate to that, all my daughter does is feed her off the side of her highchair! It doesn't help our dogs nose is in perfect level with her hands now when sitting in the chair. My pup thinks its a match made in heaven
> 
> Hopefully you can see this picture of my daughter loving on her pupClick to expand...

My daughter feeds the dog off the side of her seat too. She sits on a booster seat at the table and loves to feed the dog. 

Your daughter is beautiful and your puppy is adorable.


----------



## newlywed2013

newlywed2013 said:


> My mom just bought us a stoller and infant seat combo!

And she bought me 5 maternity shirts, 2tanks, and 2 pairs maternity Jeans! She's pretty awesome!


----------



## sprite30

Aww your puppy and daughter are so cute.

Afm, I have no motivation but I'm wide awake it's not a great combination. I've worked 6 hours already and I have 4 more to go and it's killing me. There are like 10 thousand other things I'd rather be doing right now. Ugh


----------



## newlywed2013

AshleyLK said:


> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> Awl how cute about letting puppy out. I used to get up ion middle of night and feed our golden milkbones. Dad took him to ER vet once as he was not eating. Xray revealed why.
> 
> I can definitely relate to that, all my daughter does is feed her off the side of her highchair! It doesn't help our dogs nose is in perfect level with her hands now when sitting in the chair. My pup thinks its a match made in heaven
> 
> Hopefully you can see this picture of my daughter loving on her pupClick to expand...

Adorable!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> My mom just bought us a stoller and infant seat combo!
> 
> And she bought me 5 maternity shirts, 2tanks, and 2 pairs maternity Jeans! She's pretty awesome!Click to expand...

Wow! She sounds very generous. I bet she's super excited!


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> My house is a mess and I have zero motivation to clean it...all I want to do is take a nap

Oh me to! I have a pile of ironing I'm ignoring :blush:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I am also in the neglecting the house work club.


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> My mom just bought us a stoller and infant seat combo!
> 
> And she bought me 5 maternity shirts, 2tanks, and 2 pairs maternity Jeans! She's pretty awesome!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! She sounds very generous. I bet she's super excited!Click to expand...

She is generous and definitely excited! First grand baby on both sides so he or she will be very spoiled! My mom also knows that I have had a hard time getting a job since I lost my full time job just before Christmas, so she likes to help where she can


----------



## Loopy Laura

So sorry Kylas - you have been so strong through this. Thinking of you.

I've just tidied the house and am now officially exhausted - I've been putting it off for days but it's my DH's birthday tomorrow so thought I'd better make an effort!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

KylasBaby said:


> No change in the ultrasound from a week ago. I officially have a missed miscarriage . Going to get my rhogam shot and then someone will call to schedule my d&e. I'd rather not wait to miscarry which could take weeks and whereas I'm RH- this is the safer option.

So very sorry, kylas. Thinking of you and praying that you have a safe procedure and easy recovery.


----------



## GeralynB

That's so nice of your mom newlywed. Thinking about registering/getting stuff for the baby is overwhelming because I have absolutely no clue what I need. I'm clueless when it comes to babies!


----------



## zephyr

So sorry to hear your news kyla :(


----------



## zephyr

Our dog sits under the table and the kids sneak her food under there. Shes not normally allowed to sit under there while we eat but shes so quiet and sneaky we usually don't notice till the babes are holding their hands under while giggling :p

I think I may of felt movement last night but not sure. It was the second time in the past couple of days I felt the little flutters. 
I guess time will tell if it's the real thing or not!! Was pretty exciting to think it could of been though. I think cos I just happened to be sitting down relaxing at the time if I was up and about I probably wouldnt of noticed.


----------



## staceymxxx

So sorry Kyla xx


----------



## staceymxxx

11 weeks tomorrow, so close to 2nd tri now. .. I cant believe how fast its going ive known for 7 weeks!


----------



## La Mere

So sorry to hear your news, Kyla.. :hugs:

I found gummi's heart beat again today.. he/she was being a right little wiggle worm! But I was able to get a decent bpm of 170! :happydance: Feeling so blessed that things are going well with this pregnancy... I also think I have been feeling little flutters! Super early, but I guess with this being my third pregnancy... it's not too uncommon to feel them earlier!


----------



## GeralynB

I feel sick...blah. My "morning" sickness is def worse at night...I still have yet to throw up though. Fingers crossed I don't


----------



## fides

maybe you'll be one of those lucky ladies who never throw up during pregnancy 

my younger son thinks it's hilarious when i throw up - laughs his head off :wacko:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Fides, that is too funny!! My littlest niece did the same thing to my sister during her last pregnancy. 

I've thrown up several times today --I am right at 8 weeks, and that's when it hit with my son, also. Hopefully it is a sign that all is going well at least. : )


----------



## rbourre

GeralynB said:


> That's so nice of your mom newlywed. Thinking about registering/getting stuff for the baby is overwhelming because I have absolutely no clue what I need. I'm clueless when it comes to babies!

Babies R Us gave us a huge list of everything we needed when we registered. It made it much easier, even though we only got like 3 things off of our registry.


----------



## rbourre

fides said:


> maybe you'll be one of those lucky ladies who never throw up during pregnancy
> 
> my younger son thinks it's hilarious when i throw up - laughs his head off :wacko:

I'm one of those "lucky" ones, but I hate it. I feel nauseous all the time and I feel like I am going to throw up, but I don't. I only got sick once when pregnant with my daughter and I was 28 weeks.


----------



## sprite30

rbourre said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> That's so nice of your mom newlywed. Thinking about registering/getting stuff for the baby is overwhelming because I have absolutely no clue what I need. I'm clueless when it comes to babies!
> 
> Babies R Us gave us a huge list of everything we needed when we registered. It made it much easier, even though we only got like 3 things off of our registry.Click to expand...

I printed the checklist from babies r us and started doing my research already. Looking at people's blogs and see what people recommend. I def crossed a lot of things off. This is my first baby but I have 2 nieces and there is no way one little baby needs all that stuff.

I wanna get my registry started before March 31 tho they are running a special right now that you can get 10% up to $200 of what people buy for you. I was going to register with them anyway but this just sweetens the deal


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I'm so sorry kylasbaby. I've been checking in to see how you are doing :( I really hoped and prayed your baby bean would make it. Breaks my heart all over again. If you need to chat I'm hear to listen. I would have been 11 weeks yesterday. So hard.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Feeling flutters here too!


----------



## ljo1984

I keep thinking if what I'm feeling is flutters or wind. Can't wait for proper kicks. Love being pregnant when I have a bump and movement. Feels so much more real and usually by then my sickness and exhaustion has buggered off!!! X


----------



## Jcliff

I woke up really wanting an egg mcmuffin


----------



## Yo_Yo

Can't wait to feel kicks!  
I felt dd2 at 14 weeks, so hoping this ones even sooner. Glad the weekends here, no rushing around! 
Mmm-McDonald's...could just have one of their milkshakes right now. 
Hope everyone's doing ok :flower:

Ps-who has been buying for baby?! I haven't yet, but I can't wait to shop.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jm-so sorry, must be hard for you sometimes more than others :hug: stay strong honey :flower:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> Aw I'm so sorry kylasbaby. I've been checking in to see how you are doing :( I really hoped and prayed your baby bean would make it. Breaks my heart all over again. If you need to chat I'm hear to listen. I would have been 11 weeks yesterday. So hard.

Thinking of you, JM. Milestones are hard. Big hugs!


----------



## kiki28

Just a general question . . . When do you start to feel movement? As I thought I felt a little flutter last night but pushed it straight to the back of my mind thinking it was far to early for that yet! Can't wait to start feeling it :D


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I haven't brought anything but if it's a boy I've got all the clothes as I have not thrown/given away any of my sons clothes except one coat that he never wore as it was too warm.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm lying in bed with my husband still snoozing away. I kept having terrible nightmares, so I didn't let myself go back to bed. I'm super hungry and I have to pee, but if I get up I'll end up waking my dogs up, and they'll have to go out. And my husband would probably want me to make him breakfast. 

But on the bright side I woke up today, and none of my nightmares were true!

Anyone else having nightmares? Ever since I got pregnant I've started having a bunch. They're generally not pregnancy related but occasionally they are.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

kiki28 said:


> Just a general question . . . When do you start to feel movement? As I thought I felt a little flutter last night but pushed it straight to the back of my mind thinking it was far to early for that yet! Can't wait to start feeling it :D

I've heard several things. Some say with your first not until around 20 weeks. But I've also heard others say they could feel it as early as 13 weeks as long as you know what the feeling is.


----------



## Jcliff

Found baby on Doppler today! Baby sitting right below bellybutton but Lower. Feeling relieved after being so sick last week and in ER for dehydration!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> Found baby on Doppler today! Baby sitting right below bellybutton but Lower. Feeling relieved after being so sick last week and in ER for dehydration!

Yay!! So exciting, and I'm sure that is a big relief! : )


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Jcliff said:


> Found baby on Doppler today! Baby sitting right below bellybutton but Lower. Feeling relieved after being so sick last week and in ER for dehydration!

So lovely :) Now I know what I'm listening for, I love hearing baby's heartbeat, even if I do still have to hunt around for it to begin with! I'm sure your LO is just fine in there and growing well :flower:


----------



## kel21

Nothing fancy, but here is the Facebook announcement I just posted! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140315_142725-1.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SoBlessedMama

kel21 said:


> Nothing fancy, but here is the Facebook announcement I just posted! :happydance:

Very cute! : )


----------



## zephyr

Yo_Yo said:


> Can't wait to feel kicks!
> I felt dd2 at 14 weeks, so hoping this ones even sooner. Glad the weekends here, no rushing around!
> Mmm-McDonald's...could just have one of their milkshakes right now.
> Hope everyone's doing ok :flower:
> 
> Ps-who has been buying for baby?! I haven't yet, but I can't wait to shop.

I have been paying off a natures sway hammock for baby to sleep in. Itll be paid off round 17 weeks so they will deliever it then.
hubby also brought some clothes a while back

next week there is a half price childrens and infants clothing sale at a store here so ill be buying for all my kids then, including the new baby :) cant wait!!

I have most of everything else left over from the twins though, boys and girls stuff so I guess I dont need all that much. I kept toys, teethers, carriers, bottle warmer, steriliser, clothes and jolly jumper and we have so many cot blankets and swaddles plus loads of other stuff so we are pretty sorted really.


----------



## rbourre

I bought 3 clothing items, but that's all so far. I have almost everything still from my daughter so if it's a girl then we won't need much. If it's a boy, then we will have to buy all new clothes and a crib bedding set. We bought the swing, car seat, bouncy seat, etc all gender neutral in case we ended up with a boy in the future.


----------



## AshleyLK

rbourre said:


> I bought 3 clothing items, but that's all so far. I have almost everything still from my daughter so if it's a girl then we won't need much. If it's a boy, then we will have to buy all new clothes and a crib bedding set. We bought the swing, car seat, bouncy seat, etc all gender neutral in case we ended up with a boy in the future.

Same here with the gender neutral stuff...I think it is crazy to buy the big stuff in gender specific if you are planning having any more children in the future!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It's 1.45am, and I'm eating a bowl of cereal :dohh: Woke up to pee (again) and couldn't get back to sleep...this is quite common for me these days...practicing for sleep deprivation maybe? Anyway, I realised I was so hungry I was getting a headache, so here I am eating.

On the plus side, apart from feeling sick before breakfast yesterday morning, I got through the whole day with no queasies and no sea-sickness bands on! I hope I can repeat that today, as I have a long car journey ahead of me (not driving, thank goodness, but with 2 friends who don't know I'm pregnant).


----------



## CharlieKeys

I had to get something to eat at 3am this morning! Woke up starving and feeling so sick :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump and Charlie Keys-I wake up starving and feeling sick too! It's horrible.

Kel21-cute Facebook announcement! 

Nice to hear what everyone's been buying and planning to buy!

Ohhh my ticker says 199 days to go!! Yay!!


----------



## Jcliff

Finally told my family we were pregnant.. Even pulled out the Doppler for my mom to prove there was something in there!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Was she happy jcliff? :) 

Yo yo - it's horrible isn't it?! First time ever I had to wake up and grab some toast!


----------



## GeralynB

We were at my moms last nigh and all my aunts and uncles were there so we told them all. So now all of our family knows. We still didn't tell our friends but we will as we see them. Still not announcing on FB until after 12 weeks


----------



## Yo_Yo

Charliekeys-yes! I have to carry food everywhere now. I look so greedy! As soon as I feel hungry I must eat-especially first thing. Toast is great-such a safe bet when you feel sick!

Jcliff and GeralynB-how nice you got to share your news  so much more will power to keep quiet than me-we told family at 3+4!! Crazy!


----------



## Kittycat155

Bad few days and nerves are just so shot I can't keep food down. This is supposed to be a happy time and turning into horrible experience.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kittycat155 said:


> Bad few days and nerves are just so shot I can't keep food down. This is supposed to be a happy time and turning into horrible experience.

So sorry, girl! I hope things settle down and you can relax and enjoy it soon. Hope all is okay!


----------



## AshleyLK

Kittycat155 said:


> Bad few days and nerves are just so shot I can't keep food down. This is supposed to be a happy time and turning into horrible experience.

I'm sorry you are going through this. I think it's common to have good days and bad days during pregnancy. Keep your head up, tomorrow will be a good one!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kittycat155 said:


> Bad few days and nerves are just so shot I can't keep food down. This is supposed to be a happy time and turning into horrible experience.

Aww no :-( sorry to hear that lovely. Hope you feel better soon. Nerves can make you feel awful.


----------



## newlywed2013

So I hardly slept last night. I was cramping, been must be growing. Slept all morning and all afternoon lol. 

Planning a summer vacation to go see our families in Indiana and my grandparents will be there from new York at the same time. Mom surprised me today and told nee she booked a place to have a baby shower while we are there! I will be 21 Weeks


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> So I hardly slept last night. I was cramping, been must be growing. Slept all morning and all afternoon lol.
> 
> Planning a summer vacation to go see our families in Indiana and my grandparents will be there from new York at the same time. Mom surprised me today and told nee she booked a place to have a baby shower while we are there! I will be 21 Weeks

I've been getting achy cramps in my leg at night around my knee. It makes it hard to sleep. Your vacation sounds fun.

I have been obsessed lately with drinking cranberry juice and ginger ale mixed. It's really been helping when I feel nauseous too.


----------



## Jcliff

Today I actually felt like myself more then I have in weeks.. It was nice!


----------



## zephyr

Had my mw appointment today she tried listening in for a minute but didnt hear baby however she said it was picking up something in the 140s so it suggests baby is hiding somewhere and we should hear it next time :)

We spoke about home birth too and she said as long as the pregnancy is fine I should be able to.

scan next monday :) then we will tell the kids afterwards.

feeling pretty good, havnt taken my b6 at all the past few days, had a few nauseous moments but I think its starting to go away now. Feeling pretty good tbh. Don't even feel all that tired either.


----------



## CharlieKeys

12 weeks today!! :) 2 days until my scan :) 

Glad you're feeling more normal now jcliff :)


----------



## kiki28

10 weeks :) 3 weeks until my scan :D


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I saw the mw today. All was good. She is referring me to the OB, the anti D clinic as I'm rhesus negative and for my scan. For those of us in the UK not expecting our first I think the new maternity notes look so much better.


----------



## kel21

zephyr said:


> Had my mw appointment today she tried listening in for a minute but didnt hear baby however she said it was picking up something in the 140s so it suggests baby is hiding somewhere and we should hear it next time :)
> 
> We spoke about home birth too and she said as long as the pregnancy is fine I should be able to.
> 
> scan next monday :) then we will tell the kids afterwards.
> 
> feeling pretty good, havnt taken my b6 at all the past few days, had a few nauseous moments but I think its starting to go away now. Feeling pretty good tbh. Don't even feel all that tired either.

Yay for good appt and feeling better!

Yay for the new weeks and scans coming up :)

I still have a week beford my first ob appt. Time is dragging!


----------



## Laelani

I am really hating that your immune system is weaker while pregnant. Two weeks ago I had the flu, then a week or so after that I ended up with a cold that turned into another flu and then yesterday I was sneezing and coughing all day and now I have a full on head cold. Ugh. Will this sickness ever end?!


----------



## ljo1984

CharmedKirsty said:


> I saw the mw today. All was good. She is referring me to the OB, the anti D clinic as I'm rhesus negative and for my scan. For those of us in the UK not expecting our first I think the new maternity notes look so much better.

Did you used to have some sort of paper booklet before? My SIL is Birmingham and it was just a coloured (can't remember colour) booklet thing and was so tatty by the end. Ours here (well since my first pregnancy at least) have always been in some sort of folder, but our booklets have been the same throughout


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> 12 weeks today!! :) 2 days until my scan :)
> 
> Glad you're feeling more normal now jcliff :)

Happy 12 weeks! Almost out of first trimester now! 

Jcliff-glad your feeling more yourself. :thumbup:

Laelani-hope you feel better soon. It's awful catching everything going :flower:

12 week scan tomorrow morning! It's finally nearly time :happydance:


----------



## Laelani

Yo_Yo said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks today!! :) 2 days until my scan :)
> 
> Glad you're feeling more normal now jcliff :)
> 
> Happy 12 weeks! Almost out of first trimester now!
> 
> Jcliff-glad your feeling more yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> Laelani-hope you feel better soon. It's awful catching everything going :flower:
> 
> 12 week scan tomorrow morning! It's finally nearly time :happydance:Click to expand...


Yes it is!!! Someone sneezes near me I am sick for 3 days. Ugh. At least this is all going to be worth it. :cloud9:


----------



## ljo1984

So hubby can't make my dating scan on 1st April due to work :-( buuuuuut instead I booked a private scan for this Saturday as well eeeeeeeek. It was only £50 so not too bad but then I noticed they will look in 4d from 10 week, and their cheapest package is £50 also so would be rude not to go for it lol. Woman said we may not see much but seen some fab 12 week pics on google and if it's not clear will just ask for 2d instead. Very excited either way.


----------



## GeralynB

I have a scan and appt with the midwife tomorrow at 1pm...so excited...this will be the second scan i...I'm excited to see the growth


----------



## newlywed2013

9 Weeks!


----------



## zebadi

CharlieKeys said:


> 12 weeks today!! :) 2 days until my scan :)
> 
> Glad you're feeling more normal now jcliff :)

Yay for 12 weeks!!! Good luck with the scan CharlieKeys.. :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

So excited for you all !! happy 8,9,10,11 and 12 weeks ladies!!! :happydance:
Welcome to all the new mommies. :hugs:

Well, my 12 week scan was suppose to be tomorrow but I had a call from the hospital and now on friday as they would like me to be seen by a consultant... apparently with PCOS your at high risk of developing pregnancy related diabetes... :huh: so an extra 3 days wait! GREAT! 

for the past couple of weeks I have been EXTRA tired :sleep::sleep::sleep: and EXTRA EXTRA sick! gosh this MS had me morning, noon and evening. since hitting 11 weeks i feel like im getting my energy back and the MS has vanished :happydance:

Heard baby on doppler yesterday hb was 178. Sure is the most beutifull sound ever! 

DH is unable to make my appt on Friday as he's on a business trip abroad but we have decided to go for a 16 week private gender scan, so exciting. :cloud9:

we havent brought a single thing for baby yet, we want to wait until we know what it is but we have been looking at moses baskets and may buy one this weekend as we want that to be white. Can not wait to start shopping for baby clothes. 

We also havent told a sole were having a baby, cant believe we've kept it quiet this long. i dont know if i can wait until Friday!!!


----------



## zebadi

ljo1984 said:


> So hubby can't make my dating scan on 1st April due to work :-( buuuuuut instead I booked a private scan for this Saturday as well eeeeeeeek. It was only £50 so not too bad but then I noticed they will look in 4d from 10 week, and their cheapest package is £50 also so would be rude not to go for it lol. Woman said we may not see much but seen some fab 12 week pics on google and if it's not clear will just ask for 2d instead. Very excited either way.

Hi ljo
it sucks hubby cant make it! dh cant make my 12 week scan either. 
i went for a private scan at 9+6 and it was honestly the most amazing thing ever. we could actually see baby moving about, they even gave me 2 pictures and 15min dvd of my scan. she showed us in 4d as well but tbh i prefered seeing it in 2d as i could make out what is what much better. i think 4d would be alot clearer at 12 weeks.

Good luck hun, x


----------



## sprite30

Yay so many of you your weeks change over on Mondays that's so exciting. I was 11 weeks on Saturday and I am estatic about it so I'm sure you guys are equally estatic for your milestones. 

Yay good luck with all the scans coming up mine next one isn't until next Monday. Hopefully the week goes quick.

Wow Zebadi, that's great that you were actually able to not tell people I completely cracked at 9+3 it was driving me insane, I just had to tell lol

Were doing the private gender scan at 14/16 weeks as well, that's going to be so exciting


----------



## Jcliff

I have my 12 week scan on Thursday! Crazy how fast first tri is going by this time around


----------



## zebadi

sprite30 said:


> Yay so many of you your weeks change over on Mondays that's so exciting. I was 11 weeks on Saturday and I am estatic about it so I'm sure you guys are equally estatic for your milestones.
> 
> Yay good luck with all the scans coming up mine next one isn't until next Monday. Hopefully the week goes quick.
> 
> Wow Zebadi, that's great that you were actually able to not tell people I completely cracked at 9+3 it was driving me insane, I just had to tell lol
> 
> Were doing the private gender scan at 14/16 weeks as well, that's going to be so exciting

Can you have a gender scan at 14weeks? i know different places say different things. The clinic i go to said 16 weeks is the earliest they will do it. 

I'm so excited for us all!!!


----------



## rbourre

I feel awful this morning. My back is sore, I almost threw up for the first time but ended up just gagging and I am really tired. Plus my daughter is teething and she's been miserable. She just got her first molar. She followed me into the bathroom when I thought I was going to throw up and kept giving me hugs.

It's a day when I'd love to stay home and lay around but we both have doctor's appointments at 2pm.


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats to all the week movers today :)


----------



## ljo1984

zebadi said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> So hubby can't make my dating scan on 1st April due to work :-( buuuuuut instead I booked a private scan for this Saturday as well eeeeeeeek. It was only £50 so not too bad but then I noticed they will look in 4d from 10 week, and their cheapest package is £50 also so would be rude not to go for it lol. Woman said we may not see much but seen some fab 12 week pics on google and if it's not clear will just ask for 2d instead. Very excited either way.
> 
> Hi ljo
> it sucks hubby cant make it! dh cant make my 12 week scan either.
> i went for a private scan at 9+6 and it was honestly the most amazing thing ever. we could actually see baby moving about, they even gave me 2 pictures and 15min dvd of my scan. she showed us in 4d as well but tbh i prefered seeing it in 2d as i could make out what is what much better. i think 4d would be alot clearer at 12 weeks.
> 
> Good luck hun, xClick to expand...

My dating scan I will be 13+2 so thought going this weekend I'll be 12 weeks and should be some good pics and movement and not only will dh see it but my girls can come along too  (which there not allowed to nhs ones!)


----------



## sprite30

zebadi said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Yay so many of you your weeks change over on Mondays that's so exciting. I was 11 weeks on Saturday and I am estatic about it so I'm sure you guys are equally estatic for your milestones.
> 
> Yay good luck with all the scans coming up mine next one isn't until next Monday. Hopefully the week goes quick.
> 
> Wow Zebadi, that's great that you were actually able to not tell people I completely cracked at 9+3 it was driving me insane, I just had to tell lol
> 
> Were doing the private gender scan at 14/16 weeks as well, that's going to be so exciting
> 
> Can you have a gender scan at 14weeks? i know different places say different things. The clinic i go to said 16 weeks is the earliest they will do it.
> 
> I'm so excited for us all!!!Click to expand...

They are all different around here one advertises for 14 weeks and all the rest advertise for 16 weeks so were not sure which one well go with yet. Probably the 16 weeks just so there is no guessing involved.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Yay so many of you your weeks change over on Mondays that's so exciting. I was 11 weeks on Saturday and I am estatic about it so I'm sure you guys are equally estatic for your milestones.
> 
> Yay good luck with all the scans coming up mine next one isn't until next Monday. Hopefully the week goes quick.
> 
> Wow Zebadi, that's great that you were actually able to not tell people I completely cracked at 9+3 it was driving me insane, I just had to tell lol
> 
> Were doing the private gender scan at 14/16 weeks as well, that's going to be so exciting
> 
> Can you have a gender scan at 14weeks? i know different places say different things. The clinic i go to said 16 weeks is the earliest they will do it.
> 
> I'm so excited for us all!!!Click to expand...

They said they couldn't tell gender or at least tell you what they thought they saw when I had my scan at 14 weeks with dd1.

Earliest I've seen it where it's reliable is 16 weeks-that's when I'm going for a gender scan!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Get well soon rbourre :flower: sounds a tough day feeling rough and teething lo


----------



## Kittycat155

What are the reviews like for the 14 week one? Seems jsut trying to beat competition. Have read a few early scans(under 16 weeks) saying it was one and few weeks later turns out they were wrong.


----------



## SisterRose

Anyone using dopplers? I have a sonoline b from my last pregnancy. It arrived around 9 weeks and I found the HB right away. 

I've just cracked it out, and I think I have just found baby on the doppler at 8+2 but it's all very faint!! the doppler keeps on picking up numbers between 137-154 that flash on the screen in one certain area but then disappears again after seconds, i kept fiddling and the numbers don't register on the screen display when i think im finding it but i can hear a really faint, very fast chugging beat in the background behind my own slower heartbeat! For a couple of seconds it did go to around 144 while i could hear it, when it went to its loudest and then fainted back out again. 
I'm so sure after hearing my other two on dopplers that this was baby! soooo happy :cloud9: hopefully it'll get clearer over the next week.

thoughts? is this possible or am i clutching at straws/hearing things?


----------



## Kittycat155

Was all cuddled up last night with dog and I sneezed and got instant pain so yelled she got up and started barking like mad! Also feeling pain in feet if I stretch them wrong way while sitting/in bed. And damn my shoes are getting a bit tighter!


----------



## kel21

SisterRose said:


> Anyone using dopplers? I have a sonoline b from my last pregnancy. It arrived around 9 weeks and I found the HB right away.
> 
> I've just cracked it out, and I think I have just found baby on the doppler at 8+2 but it's all very faint!! the doppler keeps on picking up numbers between 137-154 that flash on the screen in one certain area but then disappears again after seconds, i kept fiddling and the numbers don't register on the screen display when i think im finding it but i can hear a really faint, very fast chugging beat in the background behind my own slower heartbeat! For a couple of seconds it did go to around 144 while i could hear it, when it went to its loudest and then fainted back out again.
> I'm so sure after hearing my other two on dopplers that this was baby! soooo happy :cloud9: hopefully it'll get clearer over the next week.
> 
> thoughts? is this possible or am i clutching at straws/hearing things?

I heard mine around the same time! 

I thought I was supposed to be feeling better by now! Even though I have been diligent about taking my b vit, I have been more nauseous the last couple of days! And today I've got a headache to top everything off! :(


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks today!! :) 2 days until my scan :)
> 
> Glad you're feeling more normal now jcliff :)
> 
> Happy 12 weeks! Almost out of first trimester now!
> 
> Jcliff-glad your feeling more yourself. :thumbup:
> 
> Laelani-hope you feel better soon. It's awful catching everything going :flower:
> 
> 12 week scan tomorrow morning! It's finally nearly time :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay can't wait to hear about it!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Jcliff

We had a gender scan with my dd at 15 weeks and we were told boy! She's not a boy! Be careful with the eart scan!


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I don't post very often but wondering if anyone can tell me if lower back pain that is travelling round to my hips and down to me knees is normal, I have had it all day without a break. I am feeling really rotten today, choked up, runny eye/nose, no appetite and headache. I'm wondering if it is all normal (maybe a bug) or maybe something more sinister.

Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## taquito0523

First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....

Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.


----------



## La Mere

SisterRose said:


> Anyone using dopplers? I have a sonoline b from my last pregnancy. It arrived around 9 weeks and I found the HB right away.
> 
> I've just cracked it out, and I think I have just found baby on the doppler at 8+2 but it's all very faint!! the doppler keeps on picking up numbers between 137-154 that flash on the screen in one certain area but then disappears again after seconds, i kept fiddling and the numbers don't register on the screen display when i think im finding it but i can hear a really faint, very fast chugging beat in the background behind my own slower heartbeat! For a couple of seconds it did go to around 144 while i could hear it, when it went to its loudest and then fainted back out again.
> I'm so sure after hearing my other two on dopplers that this was baby! soooo happy :cloud9: hopefully it'll get clearer over the next week.
> 
> thoughts? is this possible or am i clutching at straws/hearing things?

I think you heard baby! The first time i found baby with the Doppler this go around I was just a few days shy of being 8 weeks and it was much as you described! very faint, all over the place and between 135-155!



Scottishmum2B said:


> I don't post very often but wondering if anyone can tell me if lower back pain that is travelling round to my hips and down to me knees is normal, I have had it all day without a break. I am feeling really rotten today, choked up, runny eye/nose, no appetite and headache. I'm wondering if it is all normal (maybe a bug) or maybe something more sinister.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies.

I am sorry you are feeling so crummy!! I'm not sure about the back pain traveling down to your knees. I know that sometimes I get back pain that radiates to my hips but not anywhere else. You could just have a bit of a cold, but I know that nasal congestion is normal at this stage in pregnancy! HTH and hope you feel better soon!



taquito0523 said:


> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.

I haven't had a similar experience but I just wanted to respond to give you a little encouragement! :hugs: For sure go tomorrow, it's better to know that to keep worrying and stress your body out. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you to see the heart beat tomorrow morning and will be keeping you in my prayers tonight! :hugs: :flower:

AFM: I have been really nauseated the past week or so. My kiddos have a cold, but think they are over the worst of it. Though nasal congestion is normal at this stage, but I think I may have a touch of their cold.... other than that things are going well, I am going to try to hopefully have my on potty trained by Oct. when baby is born as it is IMO terrible to have two in diapers when you are cloth diapering and don't have a washer at home yet! :dohh: DH and I tried to put him on his potty and he screamed as if he were terrified of it! I couldn't help but think this doesn't bode well for the potty training! :wacko: 

Hope all is well with my lovely Oct. mamas!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks jm  Hope your doing ok :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

taquito0523 said:


> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.

No experience personally, but good luck tomorrow. Sure all will be fine.
It's hard to date the pregnant before 12 weeks, and they frequently are out by a bit! :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

La Mere-we are starting on potty training for my 2 year old too. No way am I doing that twice over every day lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Scottishmum2B said:


> I don't post very often but wondering if anyone can tell me if lower back pain that is travelling round to my hips and down to me knees is normal, I have had it all day without a break. I am feeling really rotten today, choked up, runny eye/nose, no appetite and headache. I'm wondering if it is all normal (maybe a bug) or maybe something more sinister.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies.

Is it in the joints the pain? I had ligament pain just where you describe. It's due to softening of the muscles-they can relax a little too much and cause pain.
As for the headache and feel if poorly-that could be a cold/bug or even a pregnancy related headache. I've had the joy of that too.
You know in yourself if it doesn't feel right-see your doctor if you don't get better.


----------



## MamaMac123

Kel21 - cute announcement!

Kyla - :( I'm so so sorry :hugs: :cry: 

Yo yo - I've been given a bunch of things from friends and through a mom swap group. This past weekend we bought our double stroller because we found the one we really wanted for a great deal on kijiji. Other than that pretty much everything I've gotten so far has been hand me down and free.


----------



## taquito0523

Yo_Yo said:


> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.
> 
> No experience personally, but good luck tomorrow. Sure all will be fine.
> It's hard to date the pregnant before 12 weeks, and they frequently are out by a bit! :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the note! I am praying all will be ok. Woke up this morning feeling a bit queasy so hoping that is a good sign still. I guess more concerned about the not hearing a heartbeat yet and my having high BP too. :( I'll make sure to keep everyone posted.... u/s is at 8:30am CST tomorrow......


----------



## MamaMac123

zebadi said:


> So excited for you all !! happy 8,9,10,11 and 12 weeks ladies!!! :happydance:
> Welcome to all the new mommies. :hugs:
> 
> Well, my 12 week scan was suppose to be tomorrow but I had a call from the hospital and now on friday as they would like me to be seen by a consultant... apparently with PCOS your at high risk of developing pregnancy related diabetes... :huh: so an extra 3 days wait! GREAT!
> 
> for the past couple of weeks I have been EXTRA tired :sleep::sleep::sleep: and EXTRA EXTRA sick! gosh this MS had me morning, noon and evening. since hitting 11 weeks i feel like im getting my energy back and the MS has vanished :happydance:
> 
> Heard baby on doppler yesterday hb was 178. Sure is the most beutifull sound ever!
> 
> DH is unable to make my appt on Friday as he's on a business trip abroad but we have decided to go for a 16 week private gender scan, so exciting. :cloud9:
> 
> we havent brought a single thing for baby yet, we want to wait until we know what it is but we have been looking at moses baskets and may buy one this weekend as we want that to be white. Can not wait to start shopping for baby clothes.
> 
> We also havent told a sole were having a baby, cant believe we've kept it quiet this long. i dont know if i can wait until Friday!!!

Do your doctors have you on Metformin at all? I've been on it for my PCOS while we were ttc to help my pcos symptoms. Now I'm pregnant my fertility doc has told me to continue taking it. Typically you keep taking it through first trimester to help decrease the risk of miscarriage but my doc is having me stay on it the whole pregnancy because it can help avoid gestational diabetes and he sees a lot of pcos patients develop GD as soon as they stop their metformin. Anyway, if GD is a concern maybe see what they think about putting you on metformin if you're not already. ;)


----------



## zephyr

La mere my twins are cloth diapered :) im probably going to have 3 in cloth :p though one of my twins did do poos once in the toilet this week though I think that was a bit of a fluke.

we got one of our twins sleeping in their big girl bed last night! Was the first night and it went really well. She slept all night. Once shes doing this consistently we will work on the other one but hes currently Co sleeping so I imagine that transition will be a lot harder since he's never slept on his own, not even for day naps. He's either slept in a carrier or on me.


----------



## newlywed2013

I just had a mini heart attack! i went to the bathroom and there was red blood in my liner! then I realized I cut myself shaving this afternoon :dohh: :haha::blush:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats to all those reaching milestones today! 

Hope all goes well with those who have scans tomorrow. Taquito - I think your last scan was still quite early to see a heartbeat so I am thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you see a healthy heartbeat. Feeling queasy is a good sign!


----------



## rbourre

I had my doctor's appointment. My blood pressure was a little high, but the doctor isn't worried about it right now. He's waiting until I see the OB in 3 weeks and letting him decide what to do.

My daughter is still grumpy and she's got a fever. The doctor didn't give her the 18 month vaccination today because of her fever. He says she's got a mild flu.


----------



## La Mere

Yo_Yo said:


> La Mere-we are starting on potty training for my 2 year old too. No way am I doing that twice over every day lol

I actually amazingly had my now 3 year old potty trained before she was 2! She was about a year and a half and hated having wet/dirty diapers! I am hoping my son will catch on quick... he is only 14 1/2 months atm. Good luck with potty training!!



zephyr said:


> La mere my twins are cloth diapered :) im probably going to have 3 in cloth :p though one of my twins did do poos once in the toilet this week though I think that was a bit of a fluke.
> 
> we got one of our twins sleeping in their big girl bed last night! Was the first night and it went really well. She slept all night. Once shes doing this consistently we will work on the other one but hes currently Co sleeping so I imagine that transition will be a lot harder since he's never slept on his own, not even for day naps. He's either slept in a carrier or on me.

Oh, don't get me wrong! I love my cloth diapers and wouldn't mind it so much to have more than one in diapers... Just as we are still building our house we don't have my washer or dryer set up so I have to use the laundry mat and as it is I only make it into town once a week. So, that was my only complaint about it, lol. 

Well done on your little girl sleeping all night in her big girl bed! My DH built our daughter a bed as she was still using the crib as a toddler bed. Now we have started putting our son in the crib (he still hasn't quite figured how to climb down from things yet :haha: ) and he's been doing fairly well... still wakes sometimes in the night. Both of mine co slept with us and it was a bit of a transition... Hoping my son will adjust soon as the new baby will be taking his spot in the bed. My DH said when we found out "I'm never going to sleep in my bed without a baby again... Am I?":haha:


----------



## taquito0523

Loopy Laura said:


> Congrats to all those reaching milestones today!
> 
> Hope all goes well with those who have scans tomorrow. Taquito - I think your last scan was still quite early to see a heartbeat so I am thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you see a healthy heartbeat. Feeling queasy is a good sign!

Thanks Laura! I guess what my bigger concern is how far behind baby was measuring.... hopefully he or she is already being a little stinker and will catch up tomorrow morning and let us see its little heartbeat! Thanks for the note. It means a lot.


----------



## zephyr

La Mere said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> La Mere-we are starting on potty training for my 2 year old too. No way am I doing that twice over every day lol
> 
> I actually amazingly had my now 3 year old potty trained before she was 2! She was about a year and a half and hated having wet/dirty diapers! I am hoping my son will catch on quick... he is only 14 1/2 months atm. Good luck with potty training!!
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> La mere my twins are cloth diapered :) im probably going to have 3 in cloth :p though one of my twins did do poos once in the toilet this week though I think that was a bit of a fluke.
> 
> we got one of our twins sleeping in their big girl bed last night! Was the first night and it went really well. She slept all night. Once shes doing this consistently we will work on the other one but hes currently Co sleeping so I imagine that transition will be a lot harder since he's never slept on his own, not even for day naps. He's either slept in a carrier or on me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong! I love my cloth diapers and wouldn't mind it so much to have more than one in diapers... Just as we are still building our house we don't have my washer or dryer set up so I have to use the laundry mat and as it is I only make it into town once a week. So, that was my only complaint about it, lol.
> 
> Well done on your little girl sleeping all night in her big girl bed! My DH built our daughter a bed as she was still using the crib as a toddler bed. Now we have started putting our son in the crib (he still hasn't quite figured how to climb down from things yet :haha: ) and he's been doing fairly well... still wakes sometimes in the night. Both of mine co slept with us and it was a bit of a transition... Hoping my son will adjust soon as the new baby will be taking his spot in the bed. My DH said when we found out "I'm never going to sleep in my bed without a baby again... Am I?":haha:Click to expand...

Oh wow you have to use the laundry mat! I couldnt even imagine that with cloth! My goodness :p I bet you cant wait to get your washer and dryer back. Id be so lost without mine. We had to get a huge one to suit our family and even then we do at least a load a day, usually two.

thats good to hear your son is transitioning well. I hope mine does too, he has always been very clingy tho so im sort of expecting it to be a very long process and I dont do cio or any form of sleep training. 
Awesome that hubby made a bed. I wanted to make beds but hubby is not a handy man at all and I wouldnt know where to start.

My hubby said something similar about never sleeping on our own again lol


----------



## StarBrites

Got our ultrasound today! Baby's hand was up by its face and was waving around sometimes and had ankles crossed. So cute. Everything looked great and had a heartrate of 165!
 



Attached Files:







meme2.png
File size: 414.2 KB
Views: 6









mememe.png
File size: 418.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7224.png
File size: 300.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7227.png
File size: 377.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kel21

Trying not to freak out! Couldn't find baby with the Doppler today. I've had times I couldn't find it, but when I try again later I always find it! I have searched 4 times since early afternoon and nothing :(


----------



## ljo1984

I had this once with my youngest daughter at around 12 weeks!! Couldn't find her all day! When I eventually did she was right far over by my hip nearly :-/ they are really good at hiding!!! 
Fab pics starbrites. Xx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

StarBrites said:


> Got our ultrasound today! Baby's hand was up by its face and was waving around sometimes and had ankles crossed. So cute. Everything looked great and had a heartrate of 165!

Eeeek! Great pics!!!!! It's so fun when you get far enough along that they really put on a show. Congrats! : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just had my 12 week scan! Baby was wriggling and everything looks fine!

New due date is 28th September now-husbands birthday!!  feeling happy!


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for great scans!
I have a scan today! Can't wait


----------



## Baby3onboard

Had my 12 week scan yesterday, everything was great! Baby measured 4 days ahead, but they didn't change my due date. My babies tend to come early, so wondering if this one will too. Sonographer guessed boy but said it was 50/50. I am still hopeful it could be a girl to go with my two boys, but will be ecstatic either way. Heart rate was 154. He/she waved its hand, and flopped around quite a bit.


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay to all the new scans. It's amazing how much they change and grow in just a few weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck GeralynB! And congrats all other ladies who have been scanned! It's a lovely moment.


----------



## AshleyLK

taquito0523 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those reaching milestones today!
> 
> Hope all goes well with those who have scans tomorrow. Taquito - I think your last scan was still quite early to see a heartbeat so I am thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you see a healthy heartbeat. Feeling queasy is a good sign!
> 
> Thanks Laura! I guess what my bigger concern is how far behind baby was measuring.... hopefully he or she is already being a little stinker and will catch up tomorrow morning and let us see its little heartbeat! Thanks for the note. It means a lot.Click to expand...

Finngers crossed for you Hun. I think the progress you have already seen is a good sign!:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

StarBrites said:


> Got our ultrasound today! Baby's hand was up by its face and was waving around sometimes and had ankles crossed. So cute. Everything looked great and had a heartrate of 165!

Amazing scan pics! :)


----------



## kel21

Found baby this am! Right where it always is, must have been way to the back or something. It was still faint, but I feel so much better!

So glad everyone has had good scans!


----------



## mommyberry

StarBrites said:


> Got our ultrasound today! Baby's hand was up by its face and was waving around sometimes and had ankles crossed. So cute. Everything looked great and had a heartrate of 165!

Amazing pictures!! Feels like your LO is waving at you saying hello mommy I'm here! :) So cute!!!



Yo_Yo said:


> Just had my 12 week scan! Baby was wriggling and everything looks fine!
> 
> New due date is 28th September now-husbands birthday!!  feeling happy!

Where are the pictures Yo_yo & baby3onboard?

I don't have my scan until 04/04/14 - Waiting!

Have all of you started dtd again :blush: ? We haven't... :shrug: just feeling unsure. I actually didn't ask my doctor about it...neither did she tell me anything. Consulted Google which says good to go as long as there is no complication. I had 2 MCs earlier... so I'm not too sure. How are things with everyone else?


----------



## rbourre

Glad everyone is having good ultrasounds. Mine is in 20 days. I've been counting down. 19 more days until I am 12 weeks. 

I hope I start getting some energy back soon. I went to the mall for 2 hours yesterday after going to the doctor (we were out for 3 hours total). I was sooo exhausted last night and felt like I had run a marathon.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi ladies :wave:

I'd like to join your group. I'm due 18th October. 

I had a scan this morning and was very nervous as my symptoms have been getting better. They didn't with my son until later. Turns out all is well though, measures 1 day ahead with a heart rate of 167bpm and is a wriggler!!

Speck says hi!

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/78AA4B53-27C6-47F0-A203-9697C841B312.jpg


----------



## cntrygrl

mommyberry-- We never stopped dtding. There are times we go a few days, but that's it. Mainly because I'm just too tired and in bed between 8:30-9.


----------



## newlywed2013

mommyberry said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> Got our ultrasound today! Baby's hand was up by its face and was waving around sometimes and had ankles crossed. So cute. Everything looked great and had a heartrate of 165!
> 
> Amazing pictures!! Feels like your LO is waving at you saying hello mommy I'm here! :) So cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 12 week scan! Baby was wriggling and everything looks fine!
> 
> New due date is 28th September now-husbands birthday!!  feeling happy!Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the pictures Yo_yo & baby3onboard?
> 
> I don't have my scan until 04/04/14 - Waiting!
> 
> Have all of you started dtd again :blush: ? We haven't... :shrug: just feeling unsure. I actually didn't ask my doctor about it...neither did she tell me anything. Consulted Google which says good to go as long as there is no complication. I had 2 MCs earlier... so I'm not too sure. How are things with everyone else?Click to expand...

I haven't. not only does it make me nervous, but I just don't have the energy


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Just had my 12 week scan! Baby was wriggling and everything looks fine!
> 
> New due date is 28th September now-husbands birthday!!  feeling happy!

Yay yo yo!!!! That's great!!! :) 

Ps I'm pretty good. Super busy this week packing for vacation. We leave early Sat. Morning for Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic. I'm super excited about this get away. DH and I definitely need it.
Had my blood drawn yesterday to check HCG level again. Hoping it has dropped a lot. Eager for them to call with the results. I am just spotting now so should be ending any day now. Can't wait to get to BDing again. :)


----------



## zebadi

Great scan results today. So happy for you all. xx


----------



## Jcliff

Doing baby on Doppler right away this am! Annoying because it doesn't register the rate right! Oh well at least I know it's there and very loud and strong!


----------



## Jcliff

I meant found baby


----------



## Yo_Yo

lauraemily17 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> I'd like to join your group. I'm due 18th October.
> 
> I had a scan this morning and was very nervous as my symptoms have been getting better. They didn't with my son until later. Turns out all is well though, measures 1 day ahead with a heart rate of 167bpm and is a wriggler!!
> 
> Speck says hi!
> 
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/78AA4B53-27C6-47F0-A203-9697C841B312.jpg

Welcome! Will add you  lovely scan pics-very detailed too!


----------



## Yo_Yo

This is my little baby  12+2 days so blessed!! Was sleeping soundly, so we gave my belly a wriggle and baby started kicking in protest :cloud9:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 12 week scan! Baby was wriggling and everything looks fine!
> 
> New due date is 28th September now-husbands birthday!!  feeling happy!
> 
> Yay yo yo!!!! That's great!!! :)
> 
> Ps I'm pretty good. Super busy this week packing for vacation. We leave early Sat. Morning for Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic. I'm super excited about this get away. DH and I definitely need it.
> Had my blood drawn yesterday to check HCG level again. Hoping it has dropped a lot. Eager for them to call with the results. I am just spotting now so should be ending any day now. Can't wait to get to BDing again. :)Click to expand...

Thanks lovely 
Oh wow! Sounds like your infor an awesome vacation! Be lovely for you and your family to enjoy some time together somewhere beautiful.


----------



## La Mere

zephyr said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> La Mere-we are starting on potty training for my 2 year old too. No way am I doing that twice over every day lol
> 
> I actually amazingly had my now 3 year old potty trained before she was 2! She was about a year and a half and hated having wet/dirty diapers! I am hoping my son will catch on quick... he is only 14 1/2 months atm. Good luck with potty training!!
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> La mere my twins are cloth diapered :) im probably going to have 3 in cloth :p though one of my twins did do poos once in the toilet this week though I think that was a bit of a fluke.
> 
> we got one of our twins sleeping in their big girl bed last night! Was the first night and it went really well. She slept all night. Once shes doing this consistently we will work on the other one but hes currently Co sleeping so I imagine that transition will be a lot harder since he's never slept on his own, not even for day naps. He's either slept in a carrier or on me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong! I love my cloth diapers and wouldn't mind it so much to have more than one in diapers... Just as we are still building our house we don't have my washer or dryer set up so I have to use the laundry mat and as it is I only make it into town once a week. So, that was my only complaint about it, lol.
> 
> Well done on your little girl sleeping all night in her big girl bed! My DH built our daughter a bed as she was still using the crib as a toddler bed. Now we have started putting our son in the crib (he still hasn't quite figured how to climb down from things yet :haha: ) and he's been doing fairly well... still wakes sometimes in the night. Both of mine co slept with us and it was a bit of a transition... Hoping my son will adjust soon as the new baby will be taking his spot in the bed. My DH said when we found out "I'm never going to sleep in my bed without a baby again... Am I?":haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow you have to use the laundry mat! I couldnt even imagine that with cloth! My goodness :p I bet you cant wait to get your washer and dryer back. Id be so lost without mine. We had to get a huge one to suit our family and even then we do at least a load a day, usually two.
> 
> thats good to hear your son is transitioning well. I hope mine does too, he has always been very clingy tho so im sort of expecting it to be a very long process and I dont do cio or any form of sleep training.
> Awesome that hubby made a bed. I wanted to make beds but hubby is not a handy man at all and I wouldnt know where to start.
> 
> My hubby said something similar about never sleeping on our own again lolClick to expand...

It can be hard, though it is all right! But yes, I cannot wait to have them back.. life will be a bit easier then! I was pretty lost when we first moved and I didn't have them. I was usually doing about 2 loads a day of just my daughter's things... *sighs* Simpler times, lol!

We started with cio for a little while in conjunction with half a chewable melatonin tablet. Worked pretty well, I try to make sure he has a super full tummy and isn't too awake or overtired. When I do that he usually goes down without too much trouble... he will sometimes cry a bit before going to sleep if he isn't quite ready to go down or if he is overtired.



mommyberry said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> Got our ultrasound today! Baby's hand was up by its face and was waving around sometimes and had ankles crossed. So cute. Everything looked great and had a heartrate of 165!
> 
> Amazing pictures!! Feels like your LO is waving at you saying hello mommy I'm here! :) So cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 12 week scan! Baby was wriggling and everything looks fine!
> 
> New due date is 28th September now-husbands birthday!!  feeling happy!Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the pictures Yo_yo & baby3onboard?
> 
> I don't have my scan until 04/04/14 - Waiting!
> 
> Have all of you started dtd again :blush: ? We haven't... :shrug: just feeling unsure. I actually didn't ask my doctor about it...neither did she tell me anything. Consulted Google which says good to go as long as there is no complication. I had 2 MCs earlier... so I'm not too sure. How are things with everyone else?Click to expand...

We never stopped. :haha: We usually do everyday, sometimes we are both just to tired. And just so you know, it is totally fine. Never had any problems with either of my previous pregnancies and my midwife with my first actually told us to do it as much as possible as the semen is good for softening up the cervix when it is close to time of delivery. :) HTH :)


----------



## ljo1984

Urgh got mw tomorrow but it's for bloods!!! Booooo although with my youngest they did bloods at hospital after 12 week scan which was ridiculous waiting for it it!! So it that sense it's better but still boooo for needles lol. 

Fab scan pic yo yo making me all excited for Saturday now  

JM glad your recovering well, and your holiday sounds fab. Xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Urgh got mw tomorrow but it's for bloods!!! Booooo although with my youngest they did bloods at hospital after 12 week scan which was ridiculous waiting for it it!! So it that sense it's better but still boooo for needles lol.
> 
> Fab scan pic yo yo making me all excited for Saturday now
> 
> JM glad your recovering well, and your holiday sounds fab. Xx

Thanks! Good luck with yours- let me know how it goes!

Had my bloods done today, was surprisingly easy for my veins for once. Sure yours will go fine. I find not looking when they do it helps :flower:


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh they don't normally have any trouble doing them, just don't like the thought lol. I just won't look


----------



## junebaby08

i would like to join iknows its late im due oct 2nd


----------



## GeralynB

Just had a scan...saw baby and heard heartbeat. Heartbeat was 171


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay for all the great scan results and pictures! SO fun! 

Welcome lauraemily! 

Mommysberry - I was nervous at first to dtd as well but we've done it a few times a week since finding out and we've been just fine. :) To be honest, it's been really great since I got pregnant so I say enjoy it! :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

junebaby08 said:


> i would like to join iknows its late im due oct 2nd

Welcome! :)


----------



## kiki28

Yay congrats on all the scans today :)


----------



## Jcliff

Anyone else ms stop? Mind has basically disappeared since turning 11 weeks. I'm so happy! I hope it stays away!!


----------



## zephyr

Jcliff said:


> Anyone else ms stop? Mind has basically disappeared since turning 11 weeks. I'm so happy! I hope it stays away!!

Mine too, ive stopped taking my b6 and im not sick anymore. I sometimes do get a few waves but it doesnt last long.


----------



## sprite30

zephyr said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else ms stop? Mind has basically disappeared since turning 11 weeks. I'm so happy! I hope it stays away!!
> 
> Mine too, ive stopped taking my b6 and im not sick anymore. I sometimes do get a few waves but it doesnt last long.Click to expand...

Same here I'll get a wave here and here but it's pretty much gone. My ms wasn't even really horrible tho so I think I'm getting lucky here


----------



## AshleyLK

Just had our scan. Baby measuring perfectly and heartbeat was in the 150's. 

My MS is still around, I haven't puked (thank god!) but I am commonly nauseous and very exhausted. Not a good combo when I have to chase around an 18 month old. What I have learned through this trying time, is that motherhood should be considered sainthood...lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GeralynB

AshleyLK said:


> Just had our scan. Baby measuring perfectly and heartbeat was in the 150's.
> 
> My MS is still around, I haven't puked (thank god!) but I am commonly nauseous and very exhausted. Not a good combo when I have to chase around an 18 month old. What I have learned through this trying time, is that motherhood should be considered sainthood...lol

Congrats on a great scan!:thumbup:


----------



## newlywed2013

so many great scans today! Congratulations everyone! 

And welcome to those just joining us!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congratulations to all these great scans!!! : )

Welcome, new ladies! : )


----------



## newlywed2013

Is anyone else having a terrible time falling asleep? I can be so tired when I go to bed, but I toss and turn for one or two hours trying to find a position that doesn't hurt my back or hips, or doesn't put pressure on my stomach, or I am too hot or too cold. My husband gets so irritated!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> Is anyone else having a terrible time falling asleep? I can be so tired when I go to bed, but I toss and turn for one or two hours trying to find a position that doesn't hurt my back or hips, or doesn't put pressure on my stomach, or I am too hot or too cold. My husband gets so irritated!

My only issue is the hot and then cold thing! My husband had made me start using my own blanket, because it screws with him all night when I toss it off and then take it (and most of the rest of the blankets) back. And thankfully the only thing that causes me pain so far while laying down are my boobs, which is easily solved with a sports bra or two.


----------



## mommyberry

Good to see that MS is going down for most of you who had it. Sleeping / lying down is becoming problematic for me too coz no position seems to comfort my back. The Pregnancy pillow definitely helps until I fall asleep though... after that I still keep tossing around on the bed. 

I'm getting hotter everyday... I mean the temperature :haha: By night DH says "you are burning!" I also have dry / chapped lips due to the inner heat. I'm trying to eat right but I'm craving spicy stuff. I should probably add cooler foods to the diet. Any suggestions?

And yay! Prune today.... 10 weeks!!! Congrats to all other milestones! La mere, cntrygirl, loopylaura, starbites ... welcome to week 10!... Quarter way through! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

newlywed2013 said:


> Is anyone else having a terrible time falling asleep? I can be so tired when I go to bed, but I toss and turn for one or two hours trying to find a position that doesn't hurt my back or hips, or doesn't put pressure on my stomach, or I am too hot or too cold. My husband gets so irritated!

Newleywed, sorry your having a hard time falling asleep.. me on the other hand can fall asleep anywhere and everywhere! I have been waking couple of time in the night for a wee but thats about it.


----------



## zebadi

MamaMac123 said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you all !! happy 8,9,10,11 and 12 weeks ladies!!! :happydance:
> Welcome to all the new mommies. :hugs:
> 
> Well, my 12 week scan was suppose to be tomorrow but I had a call from the hospital and now on friday as they would like me to be seen by a consultant... apparently with PCOS your at high risk of developing pregnancy related diabetes... :huh: so an extra 3 days wait! GREAT!
> 
> for the past couple of weeks I have been EXTRA tired :sleep::sleep::sleep: and EXTRA EXTRA sick! gosh this MS had me morning, noon and evening. since hitting 11 weeks i feel like im getting my energy back and the MS has vanished :happydance:
> 
> Heard baby on doppler yesterday hb was 178. Sure is the most beutifull sound ever!
> 
> DH is unable to make my appt on Friday as he's on a business trip abroad but we have decided to go for a 16 week private gender scan, so exciting. :cloud9:
> 
> we havent brought a single thing for baby yet, we want to wait until we know what it is but we have been looking at moses baskets and may buy one this weekend as we want that to be white. Can not wait to start shopping for baby clothes.
> 
> We also havent told a sole were having a baby, cant believe we've kept it quiet this long. i dont know if i can wait until Friday!!!
> 
> Do your doctors have you on Metformin at all? I've been on it for my PCOS while we were ttc to help my pcos symptoms. Now I'm pregnant my fertility doc has told me to continue taking it. Typically you keep taking it through first trimester to help decrease the risk of miscarriage but my doc is having me stay on it the whole pregnancy because it can help avoid gestational diabetes and he sees a lot of pcos patients develop GD as soon as they stop their metformin. Anyway, if GD is a concern maybe see what they think about putting you on metformin if you're not already. ;)Click to expand...

Thanks for the info :hugs: . Its lovely having all you ladies her for help and advice or just to listne to each other rant lol. 
No.. Im not on Metformin, I'm not on anything at all. I was just about to start fertility treatment and found out i was pregnent. I'm not sure what the consultant will be doing on friday apart from my 12 week scan. do you know at what stage you would develp GD during pregnancy?


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> Is anyone else having a terrible time falling asleep? I can be so tired when I go to bed, but I toss and turn for one or two hours trying to find a position that doesn't hurt my back or hips, or doesn't put pressure on my stomach, or I am too hot or too cold. My husband gets so irritated!

I sleep like a log everynight! This is nothing! Wait until your belly is so big you can't even breath while laying in certain positions! The last few weeks are just terrible! Enjoy your body now! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats to all the Wednesday movers. As for sleeping I fall asleep and wake up 10-15 times a night either it be I'm uncomfortable, too hot, or have to pee. Lately it seems I have been getting way too hot at night.


----------



## kel21

I can fall asleep just fine, but end up waking at some point, and then it takes about an hour (sometimes more) to fall back asleep!


----------



## zebadi

I had a bit of brown discharge (tmi! sorry) on my panty liner today, its the first time i've had it this pregnancy and its worrying me sick. I've just turned 12 weeks but my scan is not until friday. im so worried! :cry:


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Is anyone else having a terrible time falling asleep? I can be so tired when I go to bed, but I toss and turn for one or two hours trying to find a position that doesn't hurt my back or hips, or doesn't put pressure on my stomach, or I am too hot or too cold. My husband gets so irritated!

This is exactly me. It's awful and I'm so exhausted all day. I feel bad because my husband isn't getting a lot of sleep because of me and he has to get up and go to work in the morning.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> I had a bit of brown discharge (tmi! sorry) on my panty liner today, its the first time i've had it this pregnancy and its worrying me sick. I've just turned 12 weeks but my scan is not until friday. im so worried! :cry:

:hugs: have you contacted your midwife lovely? Im sure it's nothing to worry about. Sounds like old blood. :flower:


----------



## AshleyLK

zebadi said:


> I had a bit of brown discharge (tmi! sorry) on my panty liner today, its the first time i've had it this pregnancy and its worrying me sick. I've just turned 12 weeks but my scan is not until friday. im so worried! :cry:

I would ring your doctor just in case but sounds like nothing. More than likely, just a lot of stretching going on in there and some things sloughing off.


----------



## zebadi

I did contact my midwife, she said as long as theres no pain or bright red blood then its fine. she said this is very normal in pregnancy but I'm not re-assured. 

I guess I'll have to wait until Friday morning. 
I havent had it again since so fingers crossed its just nothing. 

Thanks Guys. xxx


----------



## zebadi

I'll be getting the doppler out when i get home.!


----------



## taquito0523

taquito0523 said:


> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.


UPDATE:

So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:


----------



## staceymxxx

My next scan a week tomorrow, I cant wait. How is everyone getting on? X


----------



## zebadi

taquito0523 said:


> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:Click to expand...

I'm so so sorry to hear your news. You WILL get your miracle baby. Stay strong and we are here for you if you need a chat. :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

Been sleeping great just in one spot to long so getting sore. Folded up a comforter and will put that under the sheet to see if that helps. Need to breakdown and buy the pillow I know:)

Have not felt much of anything lately but some pain when sneezing. Will be much easier/reassuring when I can feel uterus growing/baby moving soon.


----------



## Kittycat155

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rbourre

I'm feeling a bit sick because I'm hungry but I can't find anything to eat that sounds good. My husband is driving home on his lunch to bring me a pita. I just have to wait about an hour. I have to get some groceries tonight.


----------



## cntrygrl

Taquito-- So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yo_Yo

taquito0523 said:


> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear this lovely :-(
Sending you hugs. X


----------



## RedheadBabies

taquito0523 said:


> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:Click to expand...

So sorry Taquito.:hugs: Praying you hold your rainbow very soon!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Here's baby at 9+6. Measuring right on at 9+6. Baby was super active and wiggling all over the place. Hr was 183! It was so cool watching baby squirm! My next appointment is the 28th. Will see my OB and hopefully get to hear the heartbeat again. The tech did mention this pregnancy I have an inverted uterus and it looks like I'll have an anterior placenta too...so I'm really hoping I get to hear it by Doppler in 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## _Anya_

I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...

*taquito0523*, sorry for your loss. Let's hope that our babies are in heaven now.


----------



## GeralynB

Taquito and Anya - so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

taquito0523 said:


> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:Click to expand...

So, so, so very sorry for your loss!! That is heartbreaking. I'm praying you have peace, healing, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Yo_Yo

_Anya_ said:


> I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...
> 
> *taquito0523*, sorry for your loss. Let's hope that our babies are in heaven now.

:-( oh no. So sorry to read this. 2 angels here today :cry:
Stay strong ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## sprite30

Aww Anya and taquito, so sorry to hear.


----------



## sprite30

RedheadBabies said:


> Here's baby at 9+6. Measuring right on at 9+6. Baby was super active and wiggling all over the place. Hr was 183! It was so cool watching baby squirm! My next appointment is the 28th. Will see my OB and hopefully get to hear the heartbeat again. The tech did mention this pregnancy I have an inverted uterus and it looks like I'll have an anterior placenta too...so I'm really hoping I get to hear it by Doppler in 2 weeks!

Very cute redhead. I don't know much about an inverted uterus but I think that subject was brought up before so I'm sure there are others here with the same situation.


----------



## AshleyLK

Taquito and Anya- I am terribly sorry for your losses. We are a great support system here if you need someone to talk to. Lots of hugs during this awful time and we look forward to both of you rejoining us in the 1st tri.


----------



## zephyr

Taquito and Anya im so sorry for your losses :(


----------



## kel21

Taquito and Anya I am so so sorry for your losses! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kazine

​
Measuring 7+0 with a heartbeat of roughly 120bpm. Can't believe it!!!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Anya-- So sorry for your loss.

Kazine-- Was your current baby a twin? I was just looking at your tickers.


----------



## kazine

Nope I just got pregnant again immediately ! Hence why my LMP is the day I started bleeding from my MC.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kazine said:


> Nope I just got pregnant again immediately ! Hence why my LMP is the day I started bleeding from my MC.

That's great you got pregnant straight away. Sorry for your loss :flower:

Fab scan pic, so lovely seeing them on there isn't it?! Definitely makes it real!


----------



## Yo_Yo

RedheadBabies said:


> Here's baby at 9+6. Measuring right on at 9+6. Baby was super active and wiggling all over the place. Hr was 183! It was so cool watching baby squirm! My next appointment is the 28th. Will see my OB and hopefully get to hear the heartbeat again. The tech did mention this pregnancy I have an inverted uterus and it looks like I'll have an anterior placenta too...so I'm really hoping I get to hear it by Doppler in 2 weeks!

Is inverted uterus the same as tilted uterus/retroverted uterus? If so, I have one of these, and it doesn't really mean anything! :flower:
Love the way baby looks like its waving with both hands for the scan! Cute!


----------



## Loopy Laura

So so sorry to hear of your losses, taquito and anya. Thinking of you x


----------



## SisterRose

Taquito and Anya :hugs: so sorry x


----------



## Laelani

mommyberry said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> Got our ultrasound today! Baby's hand was up by its face and was waving around sometimes and had ankles crossed. So cute. Everything looked great and had a heartrate of 165!
> 
> Amazing pictures!! Feels like your LO is waving at you saying hello mommy I'm here! :) So cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 12 week scan! Baby was wriggling and everything looks fine!
> 
> New due date is 28th September now-husbands birthday!!  feeling happy!Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the pictures Yo_yo & baby3onboard?
> 
> I don't have my scan until 04/04/14 - Waiting!
> 
> Have all of you started dtd again :blush: ? We haven't... :shrug: just feeling unsure. I actually didn't ask my doctor about it...neither did she tell me anything. Consulted Google which says good to go as long as there is no complication. I had 2 MCs earlier... so I'm not too sure. How are things with everyone else?Click to expand...

We stopped DTD for a bit (like the first 2 months) as I just wasn't feeling it. I had lost my entire sex drive. Now it's slowly starting to come back though and have DTD a few times already this month. 



Yo_Yo said:


> View attachment 745049
> 
> This is my little baby  12+2 days so blessed!! Was sleeping soundly, so we gave my belly a wriggle and baby started kicking in protest :cloud9:

Omg so cute that they kicked when you poked at your belly. 



Jcliff said:


> Anyone else ms stop? Mind has basically disappeared since turning 11 weeks. I'm so happy! I hope it stays away!!

Yep I have that too. Other than being tired and having some RLP I haven't really had any other symptoms that I used to. 



newlywed2013 said:


> Is anyone else having a terrible time falling asleep? I can be so tired when I go to bed, but I toss and turn for one or two hours trying to find a position that doesn't hurt my back or hips, or doesn't put pressure on my stomach, or I am too hot or too cold. My husband gets so irritated!

YES!!!! 1000000000% YES!!!!!! I toss and turn all night and have a very hard time staying asleep. I wake up 5-6 times a night and I am so exhausted once morning comes to get up and go into work. It's tough. 



_Anya_ said:


> I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...
> 
> *taquito0523*, sorry for your loss. Let's hope that our babies are in heaven now.




SisterRose said:


> Taquito and Anya :hugs: so sorry x

Taquito and Anya - I am so sorry for your losses :cry:

Welcome to all the new ladies that have joined us!!!!

AFM -- I have been doing alright. Work has gotten very stressful though so I may need to look into other options or maybe take a small leave of absence to settle myself. I have had very high anxiety the last week and I know that's not normal for me and I figure the hormones of pregnancy are to thank for that. So we will see.


----------



## Jcliff

I have my 12 week US tomor am. Positive vibes please! :)


----------



## mommyberry

taquito0523 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:




_Anya_ said:


> I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...
> 
> *taquito0523*, sorry for your loss. Let's hope that our babies are in heaven now.

So Sorry for your loss Taquito and Anya! :hugs: We are all here and you are in our thoughts! :cry:



Jcliff said:


> I have my 12 week US tomor am. Positive vibes please! :)

Good luck and go see your gummi waving and wriggling in joy!

Redheadbabies and Kazine - Such cute little ones!!! Feels so good to see scan pictures.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Looks like I might be miscarrying at 12+4. Had a huge bleed last night and still ongoing.
Have a scan this morning-so scared. :cry:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Looks like I might be miscarrying at 12+4. Had a huge bleed last night and still ongoing.
> Have a scan this morning-so scared. :cry:

I really hope this isn't true! I've got my fingers crossed and you in my prayers that it is just bleeding!


----------



## ljo1984

Oh god yoyo!! I really hope its not a mc!! Will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## mommyberry

Yo_Yo said:


> Looks like I might be miscarrying at 12+4. Had a huge bleed last night and still ongoing.
> Have a scan this morning-so scared. :cry:

Oh no! :nope: I really hope that is not true. Be strong Yo yo... we will all pray for you!


----------



## Jcliff

Yo_Yo said:


> Looks like I might be miscarrying at 12+4. Had a huge bleed last night and still ongoing.
> Have a scan this morning-so scared. :cry:

I hope this isn't true!! Didn't you just have your 12wscan?? I'm sure there is an explanation!


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> Looks like I might be miscarrying at 12+4. Had a huge bleed last night and still ongoing.
> Have a scan this morning-so scared. :cry:

you must be so worried sweety, try and be calm. hopefully everything is ok. I have heard of women who have these random bleeds during pregnancy and still end up with health babies 9 months later. 

fx every thing is ok. Please keep us updated. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## zebadi

Jcliff said:


> I have my 12 week US tomor am. Positive vibes please! :)

Good luck hun. let us know how it goes. xx


----------



## SisterRose

Thinking of you YoYo. Really hope all is well, perhaps it was an undetected sch, I have one but havent bled as yet x


----------



## cntrygrl

YoYo-- Hoping the bleeding isn't a mc and it's nothing a little relaxation & rest won't take care of. :hugs:


----------



## StarBrites

Thought maybe my ms was getting better so I didn't ask for a renewal on my zofran but I've done nothing but lay in bed and puke after e eating or drinking anything for the last few days. I hope it ends soon!


----------



## StarBrites

Thinking of you yoyo.. I hope everything is okay!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Yo_Yo said:


> Looks like I might be miscarrying at 12+4. Had a huge bleed last night and still ongoing.
> Have a scan this morning-so scared. :cry:

Yoyo, I hope all is ok. I'm very worried for you.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks everyone.
Just back from scan and baby is amazingly all ok. I have a placental heamatoma sp? They is a pocket of blood at the edge of the placenta, and its slightly come away from the uterine wall. That's what caused the bleed. 
I am so relieved baby is ok-it's a miracle as I lost so much blood.
I've been told to relax the next few days.
Off to bed now as I havent slept for ages. Hope this post makes sense 

Xx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

So glad baby is ok Yoyo, that must have been very scary. Take care.
And for the ladies who have lost their angels, I am truly sorry.

x


----------



## kel21

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Just back from scan and baby is amazingly all ok. I have a placental heamatoma sp? They is a pocket of blood at the edge of the placenta, and its slightly come away from the uterine wall. That's what caused the bleed.
> I am so relieved baby is ok-it's a miracle as I lost so much blood.
> I've been told to relax the next few days.
> Off to bed now as I havent slept for ages. Hope this post makes sense
> 
> Xx

So glad to hear everything is ok! That is so scary!

Good luck jcliff!


----------



## rbourre

So glad everything is ok Yo_Yo. I had a lot of bleeding in my first pregnancy.


----------



## SisterRose

I was right thinking sch then! So sorry you had such a scare. I had one in my last pregnancy too but had no bleeding, but was so worried and scared. I was also diagnosed with one early in this pregnancy so just taking each day as it comes, obviously i will be scared but kind of prepared for bleeding.

So, so glad everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

So glad everything is okay yoyo! Off to my apt!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Glad everything is okay yoyo!


----------



## AshleyLK

Such good news yoyo!


----------



## zebadi

so glad everything is ok yoyo :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

So glad to hear your news yoyo, I was hoping it would have been a haematoma. Rest well. Xx


----------



## La Mere

So glad everything is okay, Yo_Yo! :hugs:

Anya and taquito- I am so sorry for your losses. Praying for you both to have speedy recoveries and hoping to see you ladies soon with your rainbow babies!!

AFM- All these losses have made me very sad and a little nervous, tbh. I've amazingly never suffered a loss but it still worries me. I am 10+1 today, have yet to get the Doppler out this week.. still feeling sick most of the time and still eating like a bird! (For those who don't get that, birds actually eat quite a lot as they burn so much energy flying about all day.) Will be getting the Doppler out later, will let you ladies know if/when I find gummi's HB. 

Would like to say welcome to all the new mommies in the group! :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

YoYo-- So glad that everything is okay with your little bean. Enjoy your rest.


----------



## kiki28

Pleased everything is ok :)


----------



## Kittycat155

Wow what a night Yo_Yo. So glad all is ok! It is amazing what our bodies can do and yet all still be fine.


----------



## La Mere

Well, I am reassured for the most part :) Took me a few minutes but I found gummi (in the usual spot by my right hip, a little lower down) and a heart rate of 174... I was relieved. Hope everyone else is doing all right. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thank you everyone. I'm touched by all the kind ladies on here. I'm still bleeding so trying to rest. This is such a stress-just hope little baby hangs in there. Hope all you ladies are ok. :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Got my maternity clothes in the mail from my mom! Maternitypants are my new best friend! Much more comfortable than the elastic attachment and my old Jeans! Plus it rounds out my bump so it looks less flabby


----------



## unknown87649

So glad baby is okay yo_yo

Can I join? I was waiting for confirmation of the hb before joining any groups & I got that on tuesday :) 

My EDD is October 27th and I just noticed nobody is down for that date yet.


----------



## mommyberry

Thank goodness everything is okay yo_yo. Take a good rest and keep us posted! :)


----------



## Jcliff

Scan went great! Baby bouncing all around heartrate 175!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm so glad all was ok yo_yo. That must have been a scary experience. Make sure you rest up now. 

Congrats jcliff on the scan!! 

Laelani - I am also pretty stressed at work and I'm having to do a lot of travelling. I know it's not good for me but it's just ongoing! Nobody knows yet so it's hard to say anything. Some leave sounds like a good idea! Hope you settle yourself soon. 

Welcome natandmat and congrats on the hb!!


----------



## zephyr

Glad to hear everything was okay yoyo :)


----------



## rbourre

I got a pregnancy pillow today. I can't wait to try it out tonight. My 18 month old thought it was pretty fun climbing all over it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Glad all is ok, yo yo! Get some well deserved and much needed rest! Praying your LO is growing healthy and strong.

Welcome to the new ladies, and Congrats on all the great scans! : )


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on all the great scans ladies!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

_Anya_ said:


> I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...
> 
> *taquito0523*, sorry for your loss. Let's hope that our babies are in heaven now.

:cry: I am so sorry. I just went through this two weeks ago. It's so heartbreaking. I also had a blighted ovum but we did see a sac and cells. I was 9 weeks 5 days when I found out and 10 weeks 5 days when I miscarried naturally. 
It's absolutely devastating and I wish no one had to go through it. Praying for you both. Our October angel babies are I'm heaven together now. :angel: here to chat if u want. Finding the TTC after loss threads very helpful.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Just back from scan and baby is amazingly all ok. I have a placental heamatoma sp? They is a pocket of blood at the edge of the placenta, and its slightly come away from the uterine wall. That's what caused the bleed.
> I am so relieved baby is ok-it's a miracle as I lost so much blood.
> I've been told to relax the next few days.
> Off to bed now as I havent slept for ages. Hope this post makes sense
> 
> Xx

Oh my gosh I was terrified reading this. Thanking god everything is ok with baby. Hope you get some rest and take it easy for awhile. Sending you lots of hugs! :hugs: your baby must stay healthy and growing. Mine did not make it but yours has to.


----------



## Andrealove

I'm 10 weeks due October 10 th ;)))


----------



## zebadi

so I had my 12 week scan this morning... baby was measuring at 12+4 with a hb of 163


----------



## cntrygrl

I ordered my doppler last night as the midwife was able to find the heart beat at my last appointment. Hopefully this will help with not worrying so much in between appointments.

Yay for all the great scans and Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## kel21

Yay zebadi! 

Welcome andrealove!

So for the last week or so I have not really been able to find baby, I was freaking out! Once I caught the heartbeat sortof, so soft and faint I wasn't 100% sure it was baby because it wouldn't register on the doppler. Yesterday was more of the same, couldn't find it all day. So last night I drank water until I was near to bursting and finally found it, with no question!! It was about an inch and a half higher and to the right instead of the left! Thank God! I guess the uterus has left my pelvis! Lol. I am so relieved I have felt like I was floating, despite the fact that I am sick :( :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow. So much to catch up on! 
Welcome new ladies and thanks again for everyone's kind words of support. I'm resting up as much as the kids will allow! Bleeding seems to have stopped for now. But I'm obsessively checking! 
Will add new ladies now  lovely to have more bumpkins x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel21-glad you found the baby on the Doppler-they can be so good at hiding!

CntryGirl-you'll have fun when you get your Doppler, it can get addictive to listen to them 

Zebadi-yay for having your 12 week scan! Sounds all good with a great hr too 

Jm-hope your doing well-you on your vacation yet? I forget when you were going!

La Mere-glad you feel reasurance after hearing the HB-love my Doppler these days.

SisterRose-you had more idea than the first doctor I saw! Sch is scary, but I know what you mean about being prepared to bleed-horrible though. Let's hope we don't have to go through it. It was a frightening experience..I'm sleeping with my legs crossed lol

Starbrites-hope your sickness gets better :flower:

Jcliff-awesome news you had a good scan 

Laelani-hope your anxiety eases. Try to relax lovely.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I had an appointment with my OB yesterday for an unrelated pregnancy issue, but since I am prenatal I still get a US with every visit, so I got to see baby yesterday! I didn't get any pictures which is fine, I'm glad to just have the reassurance that everything is okay in there, especially since the husband and I are telling our family next weekend! I'm super excited for that! 

I've been having more trouble staying asleep lately, but I'm not sure of that's baby's fault or extra loud snoring husbands fault!


----------



## La Mere

Thank you, Yo_Yo :) I am so glad to hear that the bleeding is seeming to be coming to a stop! It's so scary at the sight of even the tiniest amount of blood, red or brown! I hope it stops completely and you can have some more peace of mind.

Congrats to all the ladies with great scans and those who got to see baby!! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Oh random side note, lol. It was a while back when we were talking about journals. The link to mine i in my signature if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## ljo1984

Eeeeeeeeek scan in the morning  and as it's private my girls can come too! My eldest keeps saying one more sleep till we see the baby. Love her!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck with scan ljo1984! Will be great for your girls to see the baby!

La Mere-will check out your journal  its a lovey idea to write one, and one day you can look back at it and remember things you would forget!

Mushymilkfor2-how nice you got to see baby on scan-always out your mind at ease


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Can children not go to any NHS scan?


----------



## perfectangels

I'm due October 19th! Would love to join this group! Had my 2nd ultrasound with babies heartbeat of 154! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## ljo1984

CharmedKirsty said:


> Can children not go to any NHS scan?

I don't know about other areas but no not here. With my first ever scan my mum couldn't even go in as it's only 1 other person allowed :-(


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> Can children not go to any NHS scan?

They didn't mind my 2 year old coming, but it really does vary area to area. The previous hospital with dd2 had posters everywhere saying no children will be allowed in.


----------



## Yo_Yo

perfectangels said:


> I'm due October 19th! Would love to join this group! Had my 2nd ultrasound with babies heartbeat of 154! :flower::thumbup:

Welcome! :flower: will add you to the list now. Yay for another October baby


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Thanks I will have to ask my MW or ask my DH to FB message his old neighbour who is now a MW working in my area.


----------



## zephyr

Mushymilk im having trouble sleeping too! Hubbys snoring has been irritating me a lot more than usual lately and I cant get to sleep. When I finally get to sleep after midnight the twins stir heaps which wakes me up. Hubby has been nice and taking both babies at 5 - 5:30 am and leaving me to sleep till 7 ish so I do get a couple of hours uninterrupted at least.
It's enough to get me through the day :p


----------



## MamaMac123

newlywed2013 said:


> Is anyone else having a terrible time falling asleep? I can be so tired when I go to bed, but I toss and turn for one or two hours trying to find a position that doesn't hurt my back or hips, or doesn't put pressure on my stomach, or I am too hot or too cold. My husband gets so irritated!

I was having a rough time till I got my pregnancy pillow I swear that thing is sent from heaven! I still wake up a few times to pee but in between I sleep great. Still exhausted all the time though! 




zebadi said:


> I had a bit of brown discharge (tmi! sorry) on my panty liner today, its the first time i've had it this pregnancy and its worrying me sick. I've just turned 12 weeks but my scan is not until friday. im so worried! :cry:

Don't panic too much (easier said than done I know!) I've had this a few times so far. First time we rushed to ER and it was nothing. I started to keep tabs on when it happened and it always seems to show up within about 24 hrs of us dtd. Apparently in pregnancy your cervix is more sensitive so sex can make it bleed a tiny bit. Brown usually isn't too concerning especially if it's not combined with any cramping or pain. Mine never has been. If you have cramping or pain or bright red bleeding that is bad but a bit of brown discharge should be okay. Definitely contact your doc or midwife just to be sure. They may want to see you sooner just to double check things but you're probably just fine. :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

taquito0523 said:


> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:Click to expand...




_Anya_ said:


> I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...
> 
> *taquito0523*, sorry for your loss. Let's hope that our babies are in heaven now.

Oh I'm so sorry for both of you :( just breaks my heart hearing about these. :hugs: I'm sure your little angels are safe and sound now and I'm praying for your rainbow babies! 



Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Just back from scan and baby is amazingly all ok. I have a placental heamatoma sp? They is a pocket of blood at the edge of the placenta, and its slightly come away from the uterine wall. That's what caused the bleed.
> I am so relieved baby is ok-it's a miracle as I lost so much blood.
> I've been told to relax the next few days.
> Off to bed now as I havent slept for ages. Hope this post makes sense
> 
> Xx

Yo Yo so glad your little one is okay! So scary! Rest up and feel better!!! 

Welcome to all the new mommies! :) 

Afm - pretty much same old here. Still not super ms which is great but I'm exhausted beyond belief! My friend told me today with my body making two placentas it's not surprising I'm so drained. I hadn't thought of that. In hungry all the time too. Just constantly grazing haha which I think may be what's helped me to not have too much ms. Anytime I start feeling a bit sick it's because I haven't eaten for a few hours and as soon as I eat I'm okay again. 

All these lost babies in our group has me feeling on edge. I just found out I don't get another scan at my next apt which has me super bummed out. I want to see these babies and know they are okay! So now I really think I want a Doppler. How soon were you all able to get a heartbeat on them? I'm worried I'm still too early. Only 8 weeks now. What do you guys think?


----------



## AshleyLK

MamaMac123 said:



> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taquito0523 said:
> 
> 
> First off, I want to apologize for lurking on our site the past few weeks. Was trying to stay offline and not cause myself undue worry.... but now I need my fellow October Mommies to help me....
> 
> Where do I start?? So, I should be 8weeks today. Had to go in for an early u/s at 5 weeks 3 days from light pink and brown spotting. Turned out at that time all we saw was a gestational sac and a tiny little yolk sac -- measured out perfectly to where I should be at that time -- 5 weeks 3 days. Dr. said that they wanted me to come back in 2 weeks to check progress -- that was on Friday 3/14. At that visit I would have been 7 weeks and 4 days. Did the u/s and saw the baby!! I was so super excited and couldn't believe how much changed in 2 weeks time. The bad thing was though that the baby was measuring behind at only 6 weeks 2 days. And they were unable to find a heartbeat. I just don't know what to think now. I am high risk too as in between my u/s I had to go back in for a blood pressure check and am now on prescription meds for my high blood pressure. I did read that sometimes having high BP can slow the growth of the baby too I am just really confused and feel really helpless right now. Not sure what to do or what to think. Have my follow up u/s tomorrow morning and as much as I want to go to see everything is ok, I don't want to go. Please anyone have a similar story or issue? How did things turn out? I know that everyone is different, just looking for someone to share in what I am feeling. thanks in advance for responding.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> So the news was not good . Had the u/s yesterday and the baby has actually gotten smaller in size than it was on Friday. Dr. said that my body has already started the process of miscarriage and that it was just a matter of time now. She said to decide if I wanted to do it naturally or if I wanted a d&c...... ugh. What a day. Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. Heaven just has another little angel now. Love you my little blueberry!!! :angel:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anya_ said:
> 
> 
> I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...
> 
> *taquito0523*, sorry for your loss. Let's hope that our babies are in heaven now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry for both of you :( just breaks my heart hearing about these. :hugs: I'm sure your little angels are safe and sound now and I'm praying for your rainbow babies!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> Just back from scan and baby is amazingly all ok. I have a placental heamatoma sp? They is a pocket of blood at the edge of the placenta, and its slightly come away from the uterine wall. That's what caused the bleed.
> I am so relieved baby is ok-it's a miracle as I lost so much blood.
> I've been told to relax the next few days.
> Off to bed now as I havent slept for ages. Hope this post makes sense
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Yo Yo so glad your little one is okay! So scary! Rest up and feel better!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the new mommies! :)
> 
> Afm - pretty much same old here. Still not super ms which is great but I'm exhausted beyond belief! My friend told me today with my body making two placentas it's not surprising I'm so drained. I hadn't thought of that. In hungry all the time too. Just constantly grazing haha which I think may be what's helped me to not have too much ms. Anytime I start feeling a bit sick it's because I haven't eaten for a few hours and as soon as I eat I'm okay again.
> 
> All these lost babies in our group has me feeling on edge. I just found out I don't get another scan at my next apt which has me super bummed out. I want to see these babies and know they are okay! So now I really think I want a Doppler. How soon were you all able to get a heartbeat on them? I'm worried I'm still too early. Only 8 weeks now. What do you guys think?Click to expand...


8 weeks would be incredibly early,I think I found mine between 10-13 weeks. It may just worry you more. Perhaps you could order the Doppler next week and by the time it arrives at your home, it might work for you. But even at 9-10-11 weeks, finding the babies can be very tricky. I had one during my first pregnancy and it did give me peace of mind but I made sure not to try it too early.


----------



## AshleyLK

I have been feeling a lot better thankfully. Back to cooking for my family...still don't have the energy to clean however ;)


----------



## GeralynB

I've been feeling pretty good too...nausea seems to have gone...still always exhausted though


----------



## newlywed2013

Pretty good here too. I have the energy to get a couple things done a day! I was going to get groceries today but we got 6 inches of wet heavy lake effect snow!


----------



## xSamantha

My due date got changed to 10/16 today! :) I was further ahead 3 days than I thought.


----------



## rbourre

I'm starting to get more energy, but I have been feeling nauseous especially if I am hungry. I just randomly gag throughout the day and sometimes I have to stop talking mid-sentence or I feel like I'm going to be sick.


----------



## slowloris

Can i join?!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations! Glad a lot of you are starting to feel better! 

I'm feeling a bit frustrated. I am 10 weeks and 3 days but still haven't received a booking appointment or 12 week scan date. Is anyone else in the UK experiencing similar problems? I thought I was supposed to have the booking appointment at around 10 weeks and it looks likely my 12 week scan will now be at more like 14 weeks now. I called them about 10 days ago and they just said I needed to be patient as they were inundated. This doesn't bode well for the birth!! Any other similar stories would be appreciated!


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac I think with the twins my uterus was above my pubic bone round 10 weeks and I started using mine round 9 to 10 weeks. Id have to look back to get an exact time I found them but id say wait till after ten weeks but keep in mind you still may not hear them. It's hard early on with dopplers, ive found for myself they've caused more stress when I hadn't found a hb.
also I was ravenous during my twin pregnancy, constant empty hollow hungry feeling. Further on I loaded up on protein shakes in between meals to keep hunger away and help babies gain weight. I myself was throwing up alot tho so that may be why I was always starving. Really awesome you aren't very sick!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA. My phone broke whilst on holiday as well. 

I'll try and catch up when I put the kids down for a nap ;) 

Had my scan on Wednesday - due date has changed and I'm due 4th October! (1day before my DS1s birthday :-/ ) Anatomy scan is on the 19th May. Nuchal measurement was 1mm, and it was the most wriggly baby we've ever seen on screen! :)
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ljo1984

Eeeeeek had my private scan an hour ago, was amazing seeing it in 4d so tiny. Was jumping about, showed me the brain, heart, stomach and bladder nawwwwww, hb was 162. Here's a couple of pics. She asked if we were gonna find out sex, don't know if she was gonna have a look for nub for a bit of fun but we said we didn't want to know (well I don't lol) oh and measuring 12+3 but she left me to my ovulation date as too true she said they come when they want  
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/i%20phone%20pics/319AD58F-EF22-451A-85A9-536218C55493.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/i%20phone%20pics/1B65FEB4-95CE-4C6B-AA15-83740076551B.jpg


----------



## Jcliff

Are any moms deciding on a vbac or scheduled c section? I'm leaning more towards the c section.. My delivery with dd was long and terrifying. I was in labor for 2 days, she was side ways and heartrate started to drop resulting in an emer c section. It was so scary!! My drs said it's my choice but I've scheduled my c section for September 29th already. I have time to change my mind.


----------



## MamaMac123

zephyr said:


> Mamamac I think with the twins my uterus was above my pubic bone round 10 weeks and I started using mine round 9 to 10 weeks. Id have to look back to get an exact time I found them but id say wait till after ten weeks but keep in mind you still may not hear them. It's hard early on with dopplers, ive found for myself they've caused more stress when I hadn't found a hb.
> also I was ravenous during my twin pregnancy, constant empty hollow hungry feeling. Further on I loaded up on protein shakes in between meals to keep hunger away and help babies gain weight. I myself was throwing up alot tho so that may be why I was always starving. Really awesome you aren't very sick!!

I have that hollow empty hungry feeling a lot! That's when I feel the most sick. I eat constantly! I've been watching my weight and while I'm eating a ton more I've only gone up a pound or two. I actually lost a few pounds the first few weeks.


----------



## MamaMac123

Blah, feel all stressed and icky. Had another miscarriage dream last night. I hate that so much :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mamamac-I would order a doppler now, and when it arrives give it a try-a full bladder will help push things up so you may hear the HB. It is hit and miss at 8 weeks. I heard it this time at 10/11 weeks as that's when I bought the Doppler, so who knows if I had had it earlier. I recommend the Sonoline B Doppler.

AshleyLK-do glad your feeling better...don't worry about housework. I am not doing any at the moment, other than loading the dishwasher and washing machine. You need to listen to your body :flower:

Newlywed-you be careful walking with that snow lovely. Glad your feeling more energetic.

XSamantha-yay for being a few days ahead! Will change your date now 

Rbourre-sorry your feeling sick and gagging randomly. I've had that myself, and it's horrible. Have you tried having snacks in between meals? This stopped it for me! 

Slowloris-you can definitely join  lovely to have new bumps here. What's your EDD?

Loopy Laura-they are certainly making you wait! I would chase them up, and get them to sort it. As for your scan, they should make room for you no matter what within the time scale they are meant to do the dating scan-especially if they are doing the NT part, as it has to be within a time frame. But yes, phone them!


----------



## AshleyLK

MamaMac123 said:


> Blah, feel all stressed and icky. Had another miscarriage dream last night. I hate that so much :(

I had a very similar, vivid dream last night. Terrible. First one I have ever had. These dreams are out of control...:cry:


Wonderful scans ladies! Isn't it awesome how "human like" they look at only 12 weeks?!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> Are any moms deciding on a vbac or scheduled c section? I'm leaning more towards the c section.. My delivery with dd was long and terrifying. I was in labor for 2 days, she was side ways and heartrate started to drop resulting in an emer c section. It was so scary!! My drs said it's my choice but I've scheduled my c section for September 29th already. I have time to change my mind.

I will be having a scheduled c-section. I had a c-section with my son because my blood pressure shot way up at 38 weeks, and he wasn't moving around as he should. (They don't really know why on either account.) There are 2 hospitals near us...one allows VBACs, and one does not. The hospital that does not allow them is the one where my doctor (whom I LOVE) works.

Also, I had a relatively smooth, uncomplicated procedure. I don't have any issues with having another one. Especially (and this is just selfish reasoning) since my husband is a football coach, and I am due smack in the middle of football season. So with a scheduled c-section, we can at least plan it around when he will be in town (to a certain degree, of course.)

Like I said, I love and trust my doctor. And if she says a c-section is the safest way for me to deliver the 2nd time, I'm all for it. : )

I think its great you are keeping an open mind either way--like you said, you have plenty of time to change your mind. The end goal is always a healthy baby, so we have to just focus on that, and not so much the process as to which she/he arrives. : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys-good to see you around. I hate being without Internet! Lovely scan-a wriggly baby is a fab sign!  Will change your date too!

Ljo1984a-aww love the 3d scan pic...how cute is your little baby?! You can see the face and everything! Wow! 

Mamamac-so sorry your having bad dreams :-( at least when you wake up you know it wasn't real. Your babies are fine :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

JCliff, we are planning a VBAC but like BlessedMama said it is such a personal choice. Go with what you want to do not with what your doctors want, search your heart and find what will work best for you. I had a scheduled c-section with my second after a traumatic vaginal birth with my first and I regret it everyday but that is me! You will find what works for you! ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks Yo Yo!! How are you feeling now?? 


I can't remember who asked ...(I read A LOT of posts catching up), but, in Watford I was allowed my son in the scans with us. However, for this scan, as I was going in, I heard them tell another lady and her partner, that their child would not be allowed in until they had found baby on the screen and, baby was okay. This is in Essex. So, again it's just down to the area you are in, and what policies they have. However, you would think being all NHS that they would all have the SAME policies. 

Sorry to Taquito and Anya for your losses :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Thanks Yo Yo!! How are you feeling now??
> 
> 
> I can't remember who asked ...(I read A LOT of posts catching up), but, in Watford I was allowed my son in the scans with us. However, for this scan, as I was going in, I heard them tell another lady and her partner, that their child would not be allowed in until they had found baby on the screen and, baby was okay. This is in Essex. So, again it's just down to the area you are in, and what policies they have. However, you would think being all NHS that they would all have the SAME policies.
> 
> Sorry to Taquito and Anya for your losses :(

I'm doing ok thanks :flower: just putting my feet up. Praying for no more complications now!


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on all the good scans and welcome and congrats to the new mamas joining us!!

Yo_Yo -- Thanks! I try to update it as often as I can, but with a 3 year old and a 1 year old.. it can be hard to find time to! It is nice looking back at how my son was measuring and such. I do have my records from when I was pregnant with my daughter, it's just not the same, lol. :)

MamaMac -- I've heard the heart beat around 8 weeks with both of my previous pregnancies and found this baby's heart beat a few days shy of 8 weeks this time. Everyone is different and this is my 3rd baby. If you want to try I think you should try.. but it can be worrying if you don't find it right away or at all at first.

Jcliff -- I am sorry your labor with your daughter was so long and scary! :hugs: I have been lucky with both of my labors. I will be planning another home birth/water birth come October.

AFM -- 10+3 here, so I guess gummi would be a prune now, lol. Still getting nauseous and still pretty tired. No motivation to get up and put laundry away and do dishes.  We went shopping (grocery) and did laundry in town yesterday.. boy was I tired! Got some ginger ale, that's been nice :) Still don't think I am showing much at all yet. :/ Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## rbourre

Jcliff said:


> Are any moms deciding on a vbac or scheduled c section? I'm leaning more towards the c section.. My delivery with dd was long and terrifying. I was in labor for 2 days, she was side ways and heartrate started to drop resulting in an emer c section. It was so scary!! My drs said it's my choice but I've scheduled my c section for September 29th already. I have time to change my mind.

I'm pretty sure I am having a scheduled c-section. I will see my OB on April 11 and talk to him about it. With my daughter, they wouldn't even consider letting me be induced and have her. My blood pressure was too high. I don't mind that I will most likely be having a c-section. It's safer given my history and as long as I can carry to term this time then I will be happy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-oh bless you honey. If you had a scary birth, definitely go with what you want-c section or vbac it's totally your choice. Sure this time it will be a fab experience :flower:


----------



## AshleyLK

Scheduled c-section here. My daughter was breech so I had a c-section with her then I am just doing the same this time around. Down time was very minimal for me and I didn't even have to take any of the potent pain meds after I was home. 

I like the idea of scheduling it and not having to risk a possible difficult vbac. 

I think you should go with what feels right. I believe in life, we are never given more than we can handle....I honestly don't believe I could have handled the labor process so I was grateful for the low impact surgery.


----------



## AshleyLK

And just to add to that, if you are planning on breastfeeding, the c section never had an impact on our routine


----------



## _Anya_

jmandrews said:


> _Anya_ said:
> 
> 
> I'm leaving... Had a blighted ovum (first diagnosed at 7+1 weeks), didn't see the baby though the gestational sack was already 22mm. And no heartbeat, no yolk sac. Checked in 3 different clinics. All doctors said that I had to have a D&C. The operation went well, I was 8 weeks at that point. So sad. That was my first pregnancy, I was so happy... Now I'm devastated. Back to planning in 5 or more cycles...
> 
> :cry: I am so sorry. I just went through this two weeks ago. It's so heartbreaking. I also had a blighted ovum but we did see a sac and cells. I was 9 weeks 5 days when I found out and 10 weeks 5 days when I miscarried naturally.
> It's absolutely devastating and I wish no one had to go through it. Praying for you both. Our October angel babies are I'm heaven together now. :angel: here to chat if u want. Finding the TTC after loss threads very helpful.Click to expand...

Jmandrews, thank you for your support! It breaks my heart that so many women have to go through this :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Anya, jmandrews, and others with losses--I am so, so sorry, and praying for a peaceful and quick recovery for you. I had an early loss in December, and it broke my heart. But it does get better, and you do move forward, even though you don't forget. Praying that healing comes quickly for you ladies!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Loopy Laura said:


> Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations! Glad a lot of you are starting to feel better!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit frustrated. I am 10 weeks and 3 days but still haven't received a booking appointment or 12 week scan date. Is anyone else in the UK experiencing similar problems? I thought I was supposed to have the booking appointment at around 10 weeks and it looks likely my 12 week scan will now be at more like 14 weeks now. I called them about 10 days ago and they just said I needed to be patient as they were inundated. This doesn't bode well for the birth!! Any other similar stories would be appreciated!

That's awful laura I am in the uk and booked my booking appointment when I was around 7 weeks they prefer up here for you to wait till 8+ but cause of my hypermedia last preg I wanted to be seen sooner rather than later. I then got another appointment at 9+ where they took first routine bloods and midwife organised for my 12 week scan my date came through week after I have it a week Monday  eek we did have early 6 week scan as I was admitted to hospital with hypermedia again. Can you not just request booking appointment with midwife? Or do they contact you? Have you got number for community midwifes who you could call and ask booking appointment procedures? My midwife was fab before I even made booking appointment. I have noticed though you hardly get seen now with DD you were seen once every 4 weeks at beginning then nearer end every fortnight I last seen my midwife at 9 weeks and she said not to book another appointment till I am 17/18 weeks!! That's even with me having hyperemesis. I would keep on at them do you know other ladies in your area that have encountered same issues? Good luck x

I have just had a quick recap not been on for a while and so sorry to hear of some more losses my prayers are with all the ladies and their families. 

Afm I am still signed off work with hyperemesis but have improved so much in last week. I have adjusted to medication and managing to stay awake most days as before they made me sleep all the time. I have arranged with my boss to get back to work 2 days next week and then we have 2 weeks hols then again faze myself back to normal hours over couple of weeks. Need to try and stay positive as only really have 12 weeks to work then I get school hols then will return for maybe 4 and maternity leave middle sept  joys of working te time x

We also have 12 week scan booked for 31st march taking DD who is 8 and dead excited. As far as I know my friends siblings have been allowed in recently if not will book a 3/4d scan. 

Hope everyone doing ok x


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks HGSurvivor - I don't have a midwife yet. I called my GP and they just said I had to call the hospital. Called them about 10 days ago and they just told me they were running behind and to wait to be contacted. This is my first pregnancy so I am surprised no one has been in touch yet. I had a private scan last week so that made me feel better but the NHS don't know that! I don't know anyone else in my area who is pregnant so no one else to compare to unfortunately. Thanks for the tips though, I think I will chase again on Monday. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better and hope all goes well at the scan!


----------



## Kittycat155

Hmm. I feel uterus but I also feel a small bump within or right on it? 

Got stroller yesterday:) It is older but great for my needs and not bulky at all. Just need to give it a wipe down but in GREAT shape. And a few more outfits:) Trying to stay away from NB as want to get stuff I will need for few months after at great prices so not trying to shop with a baby Been fun so far.


----------



## newlywed2013

So earlier I was sitting down and felt vibrations in my lower abdomen, was that baby? It felt like my phone was vibrating in my pelvis!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies, hope all are doing well. 
I've been spotting for the last 3 days! First day I woke up to pee and saw red blood when I wiped. The rest of the day it was brown spotting. The second day I was constipated and had to strain and caused red blood again. The rest of the day was brown blood again. Today, I've been having a medium to darker brown spotting all day. I have an appointment on Monday. I hope all is ok with my baby. Why is being pregnant so stressful?


----------



## MamaMac123

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies, hope all are doing well.
> I've been spotting for the last 3 days! First day I woke up to pee and saw red blood when I wiped. The rest of the day it was brown spotting. The second day I was constipated and had to strain and caused red blood again. The rest of the day was brown blood again. Today, I've been having a medium to darker brown spotting all day. I have an appointment on Monday. I hope all is ok with my baby. Why is being pregnant so stressful?

Good luck on Monday! Hopefully the spotting will stop before then. Have you called your doc/mw to let them know what's going on? They may want you checked right away rather than waiting till Monday.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-sounds like it could be baby! Wow that's so cute!


----------



## Jcliff

We still haven't announced the news! May wait until 14 weeks or so!


----------



## Yo_Yo

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies, hope all are doing well.
> I've been spotting for the last 3 days! First day I woke up to pee and saw red blood when I wiped. The rest of the day it was brown spotting. The second day I was constipated and had to strain and caused red blood again. The rest of the day was brown blood again. Today, I've been having a medium to darker brown spotting all day. I have an appointment on Monday. I hope all is ok with my baby. Why is being pregnant so stressful?

Oh honey :hugs: I know how horrible and stressful bleeding is. I had a big bleeding episode a few days ago, and it's so scary. But baby doing ok, so don't fear the worst. Take it easy until you see doctor


----------



## SoBlessedMama

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies, hope all are doing well.
> I've been spotting for the last 3 days! First day I woke up to pee and saw red blood when I wiped. The rest of the day it was brown spotting. The second day I was constipated and had to strain and caused red blood again. The rest of the day was brown blood again. Today, I've been having a medium to darker brown spotting all day. I have an appointment on Monday. I hope all is ok with my baby. Why is being pregnant so stressful?

Praying all goes well on Monday, girl! I hope your doc can put your mind at ease. I had some spotting early on, and it was terrifying and SO stressful. Big hugs!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jcliff - I am doing a repeat c-section. I don't have a choice as my pelvic bones were too small to birth my son and he was a normal 7lb 8oz baby. I am 5' tall and barely 100pds. I'm not surprised as my cousin had the same. I don't have a date yet - they said they would give me a date around 28 weeks. They said they usually do it at 39 weeks - I am hoping my OBGYN that did my first will be at the hospital that week to possibly do my 2nd. I had an awesome recovery (another surgery I had was way worse!) and plenty of milk - if not too much!

newlywed - Wayyy too early for you to feel baby - even if it is not your first.

babyfeva - Hope the spotting goes away soon! 

I'm still feeling wonderful. No symptoms other than being exhausted - just like with my son. ;) Finding baby easily on doppler. I am excited for the NT scan in the beginning of April. Still haven't told anyone. Waiting it out til Easter 14/15 weeks. I can't wait to stop these Progesterone supplements in 2 weeks!


----------



## rbourre

10 weeks today. 2 weeks and 1 day until my ultrasound.


----------



## Laelani

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Just back from scan and baby is amazingly all ok. I have a placental heamatoma sp? They is a pocket of blood at the edge of the placenta, and its slightly come away from the uterine wall. That's what caused the bleed.
> I am so relieved baby is ok-it's a miracle as I lost so much blood.
> I've been told to relax the next few days.
> Off to bed now as I havent slept for ages. Hope this post makes sense
> 
> Xx

Glad to hear everything is ok. Rest, rest, rest! 



Loopy Laura said:


> I'm so glad all was ok yo_yo. That must have been a scary experience. Make sure you rest up now.
> 
> Congrats jcliff on the scan!!
> 
> Laelani - I am also pretty stressed at work and I'm having to do a lot of travelling. I know it's not good for me but it's just ongoing! Nobody knows yet so it's hard to say anything. Some leave sounds like a good idea! Hope you settle yourself soon.
> 
> Welcome natandmat and congrats on the hb!!

Thank you. I hate feeling stressed. With the raging hormones of pregnancy I feel like everything in life either stresses me or makes me angry. I am not as happy as I once was. I am hoping that will all subside in second trimester. 



Yo_Yo said:


> Kel21-glad you found the baby on the Doppler-they can be so good at hiding!
> 
> CntryGirl-you'll have fun when you get your Doppler, it can get addictive to listen to them
> 
> Zebadi-yay for having your 12 week scan! Sounds all good with a great hr too
> 
> Jm-hope your doing well-you on your vacation yet? I forget when you were going!
> 
> La Mere-glad you feel reasurance after hearing the HB-love my Doppler these days.
> 
> SisterRose-you had more idea than the first doctor I saw! Sch is scary, but I know what you mean about being prepared to bleed-horrible though. Let's hope we don't have to go through it. It was a frightening experience..I'm sleeping with my legs crossed lol
> 
> Starbrites-hope your sickness gets better :flower:
> 
> Jcliff-awesome news you had a good scan
> 
> Laelani-hope your anxiety eases. Try to relax lovely.

Thanks, I definitely try my best. It's hard sometimes. As I mentioned above I feel I am either stressed or angry a lot of the times right now. 


AFM now everything seems to be ok besides my crazy mood swings. My appetite has finally leveled off and I am not eating like a cow any more which is good. I am starting to show a but as my co-workers are now noticing. It is fine though as my manager at work already knows because I am a high risk pregnancy this time around and the doctor told me to tell them right away in case of any complications. My manager was super excited and is sooooooo supportive. It's great considering I've only been working there 4 months. :) 

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to everyone on their amazing scans!


----------



## Eriamel

I am due on the 23rd of October. Now a more important question... how do I get that pumpkin in my signature? :mrgreen:


----------



## newlywed2013

Eriamel said:


> I am due on the 23rd of October. Now a more important question... how do I get that pumpkin in my signature? :mrgreen:

Welcome! Its in the veryfirst post. Click on "spoiler" and copy and paste the link into you signature


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eriamel said:


> I am due on the 23rd of October. Now a more important question... how do I get that pumpkin in my signature? :mrgreen:

Welcome!  will add you to the bumpkin list! :flower:


----------



## AshleyLK

Welcome new ladies!

I am still feeling so tired. I hate this feeling, it feels like I'm hungover all day. Just seems like there's no end in sight...then I think about having a newborn and a toddler and I'm starting to feel overwhelmed. 

With this extreme exhaustion, I've kinda been a crappy parent in my opinion, my daughter is used to me sitting on the floor with her and playing, going shopping, doing crafts, etc and I havent been doing any of that! 

Do you ladies have any suggestions on natural ways to get my energy levels to rise? I could really use a boost! 

Also I am having an aversion to coffee right now so that's just not an option.


----------



## babyfeva

Mama mac-thank you so much! My doctors office basically told me to rest and drink fluids for the weekend. They said if it got worst to call. I'm scheduled for 9:30 am tomorrow!


----------



## babyfeva

Yo Yo-thank you for the positive words. I did read about your bleed. Sorry I didn't get to respond sooner. I'm so happy that all is well for you. I have an appointment tomorrow morning at 9:30, so we'll see what they say.


----------



## babyfeva

So blessed mama-thank you dear. I did have an episode of spotting early on but it lasted 1 day. Now, this time around I'm on my fourth day of spotting! I really hope all is well with baby.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

babyfeva said:


> So blessed mama-thank you dear. I did have an episode of spotting early on but it lasted 1 day. Now, this time around I'm on my fourth day of spotting! I really hope all is well with baby.

I really hope it is, too! Thinking of you --let us know how the appointment goes tomorrow!


----------



## zephyr

Had my 12 week scan today :) all was well. Baby was kicking away and the measurements were good. 
Got a few videos and heaps of photos :)


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140324_155033_zpsb721b3cd.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

zephyr said:


> Had my 12 week scan today :) all was well. Baby was kicking away and the measurements were good.
> Got a few videos and heaps of photos :)
> 
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140324_155033_zpsb721b3cd.jpg

Aww super cute baby!  bet you are feeling happy after seeing the baby on the scan. Such a lovely experience


----------



## Yo_Yo

babyfeva said:


> Yo Yo-thank you for the positive words. I did read about your bleed. Sorry I didn't get to respond sooner. I'm so happy that all is well for you. I have an appointment tomorrow morning at 9:30, so we'll see what they say.

Thank you.
I'm sure all will be fine for you too. It's such a stress, I know :hugs: good luck with your appointment lovely. Try to relax as much as you can in between now and then


----------



## Yo_Yo

AshleyLK said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> I am still feeling so tired. I hate this feeling, it feels like I'm hungover all day. Just seems like there's no end in sight...then I think about having a newborn and a toddler and I'm starting to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> With this extreme exhaustion, I've kinda been a crappy parent in my opinion, my daughter is used to me sitting on the floor with her and playing, going shopping, doing crafts, etc and I havent been doing any of that!
> 
> Do you ladies have any suggestions on natural ways to get my energy levels to rise? I could really use a boost!
> 
> Also I am having an aversion to coffee right now so that's just not an option.

Hey honey-I'm pretty sure your not being a crappy parent. Take it easy and listen to your body. It's hard to rest with a lo I know, but don't feel bad. Me and my dd2 are sitting watching Despicable Me! 

Eating well and drinking plenty of fluids are big energy boosters too :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

Babyfeva-- I hope all is well with your little bean.

Instead of getting better my nausea seems to be getting worse over the last week. Hopefully it passes. My doppler should be here within the next couple of days. Can't wait to check on baby.


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Welcome to the new ladies :hi:
> 
> Babyfeva-- I hope all is well with your little bean.
> 
> Instead of getting better my nausea seems to be getting worse over the last week. Hopefully it passes. My doppler should be here within the next couple of days. Can't wait to check on baby.

Hope the sickness passes soon for you :flower: not nice feeling sick. 
Have fun with your doppler when it arrives, I find mine very reassuring.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to the newbies! :)

Babyfeva - saying prayers for ya hun! Let us know how it goes! 

I'm doing the extreme exhaustion thing as well. I have to do things in spurts. Get up and ready for the day then sit for awhile. Take the kids to school, then sit for awhile. Haha I work as a nanny so I have to entertain a 3 yr old all day so I feel the pain of not having the energy for it. We play a lot of doctor patient these days. I tell her I'm tired and not feeling so good because of the babies and she plays doctor and takes care of me haha 

Will be nice when it's finally warm out and I can take her to the park and stuff. Fresh air seems to help revive me a bit. 

Last night I started feeling a bit short of breath. I wasn't even doing anything. I was laying in bed! My hubby thinks it's anxiety as I'm a worry wart and always wondering if the babies are okay in there. Anyone else experienced shortness of breath when not exerting themselves? Wondering if I need to talk to my doc about it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

zephyr said:


> Had my 12 week scan today :) all was well. Baby was kicking away and the measurements were good.
> Got a few videos and heaps of photos :)
> 
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140324_155033_zpsb721b3cd.jpg

So cute!!! Congrats! : )


----------



## MamaMac123

zephyr said:


> Had my 12 week scan today :) all was well. Baby was kicking away and the measurements were good.
> Got a few videos and heaps of photos :)
> 
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140324_155033_zpsb721b3cd.jpg

This is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> I am still feeling so tired. I hate this feeling, it feels like I'm hungover all day. Just seems like there's no end in sight...then I think about having a newborn and a toddler and I'm starting to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> With this extreme exhaustion, I've kinda been a crappy parent in my opinion, my daughter is used to me sitting on the floor with her and playing, going shopping, doing crafts, etc and I havent been doing any of that!
> 
> Do you ladies have any suggestions on natural ways to get my energy levels to rise? I could really use a boost!
> 
> Also I am having an aversion to coffee right now so that's just not an option.
> 
> Hey honey-I'm pretty sure your not being a crappy parent. Take it easy and listen to your body. It's hard to rest with a lo I know, but don't feel bad. Me and my dd2 are sitting watching Despicable Me!
> 
> Eating well and drinking plenty of fluids are big energy boosters too :flower:Click to expand...

I agree, girl. : ) You're being a good mom by getting the rest that you need. I feel the same way with my 4 year old. We haven't spent nearly enough time outside playing, or doing fun, active things lately, because I just can't. I just keep telling myself that I will hopefully have energy again in a few weeks. He is old enough that he is great about entertaining himself for a while, too, which has been wonderful. It will pass, and I know you are still being a wonderful mom. Just the fact that you're aware and concerned about it says that you are a good mom. : )


----------



## kel21

Welcome to the new ladies!

Love the new scan pics :)

Have my first ob appt today! Finally! I just wish they would do a 12 week scan! I'll see if I can talk her into it ;) Nervous about the spotting after the exam though. I know to expect it, but I know it will still freak me out!


----------



## newlywed2013

double digits today!

Ugh I hate pregnancy dreams. This morning I dreamed, that my husband died in an accident. I would rather have miscarriage dreams :(. And of course he already left for work so he isn't here to comfort me :(


----------



## GeralynB

I guess I spoke too soon about the morning sickness. I have been feeling great the last 2 weeks and then last night at 4am I woke up with a massive headache and puked I still feel nauseous now. I'm trying to eat some cereal. Hopefully it stays down.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> double digits today!
> 
> Ugh I hate pregnancy dreams. This morning I dreamed, that my husband died in an accident. I would rather have miscarriage dreams :(. And of course he already left for work so he isn't here to comfort me :(

I had a dream that my husband went to go for a hike and never came back, and when Itried to get help to go find him no one cared. And he's on a business trip until the end of this week. 

On the bright side, I'm meeting him at his parents house and we are telling both our parents that I'm pregnant this weekend. My husbands birthday is this weekend so we are having a party at his parents house, and my mom is coming so they all get to hear at the same time! I'm super excited to finally get it out there!


----------



## rbourre

AshleyLK said:


> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> I am still feeling so tired. I hate this feeling, it feels like I'm hungover all day. Just seems like there's no end in sight...then I think about having a newborn and a toddler and I'm starting to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> With this extreme exhaustion, I've kinda been a crappy parent in my opinion, my daughter is used to me sitting on the floor with her and playing, going shopping, doing crafts, etc and I havent been doing any of that!
> 
> Do you ladies have any suggestions on natural ways to get my energy levels to rise? I could really use a boost!
> 
> Also I am having an aversion to coffee right now so that's just not an option.

I feel hungover all day too. I also haven't been playing with my daughter as much as usual. I am hoping to get some energy soon so I can play with her more. 

I find doing a little bit, then resting for a bit really helps. I think it will be a lot better once it warms up and we can go to the park, go for walks, etc.


----------



## sprite30

I've probably missed a bunch bc I haven't been on since Friday so I wanted to give a quick update while I'm online, I'll try my best to catch up on my next break. I had my nt scan today and all was well. Baby was moving around a lot and hr is still high it was 164 bpm today it's been 166 bpm on the Doppler lately. We decided to do the sequential screening as well, not really sure why it was needed but whatever it's only bloodwork.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kel21 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Love the new scan pics :)
> 
> Have my first ob appt today! Finally! I just wish they would do a 12 week scan! I'll see if I can talk her into it ;) Nervous about the spotting after the exam though. I know to expect it, but I know it will still freak me out!

Hope you can talk her into a scan-you might just get a 12 week scan!

Good luck with ob appointment :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> I've probably missed a bunch bc I haven't been on since Friday so I wanted to give a quick update while I'm online, I'll try my best to catch up on my next break. I had my nt scan today and all was well. Baby was moving around a lot and hr is still high it was 164 bpm today it's been 166 bpm on the Doppler lately. We decided to do the sequential screening as well, not really sure why it was needed but whatever it's only bloodwork.
> 
> View attachment 747071

Aw love your pic  yay for a wriggly baby!


----------



## Jcliff

DD head butted me in the belly last night! it hurt so bad. i was so worried! But thankful for the doppler..baby was fine HB 170BPM! ugh. terrible.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> double digits today!
> 
> Ugh I hate pregnancy dreams. This morning I dreamed, that my husband died in an accident. I would rather have miscarriage dreams :(. And of course he already left for work so he isn't here to comfort me :(
> 
> I had a dream that my husband went to go for a hike and never came back, and when Itried to get help to go find him no one cared. And he's on a business trip until the end of this week.
> 
> On the bright side, I'm meeting him at his parents house and we are telling both our parents that I'm pregnant this weekend. My husbands birthday is this weekend so we are having a party at his parents house, and my mom is coming so they all get to hear at the same time! I'm super excited to finally get it out there!Click to expand...

Have fun sharing your news 
Ah-pregnancy dreams can be rubbish :flower: at least you wake up and know it's not real honey


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-yay for double figures! Times moving now!

Jcliff-ouch glad you heard the heartbeat afterwards. That's a relief. They are tough and well protected in there :flower:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Can I join? :) My due date is the 13th.


----------



## kiki28

11 weeks today :) 2 weeks today and I'll have had my scan :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Pixiedust22 said:


> Can I join? :) My due date is the 13th.

Welcome, pixie! : )


----------



## MamaMac123

Blah! Bad things happening to hubby in dreams are terrible!!! I've had a few of those before, none recently thankfully, but they are always horrible. :( 

I definitely prefer my food pregnancy dreams!


----------



## fides

welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Pixiedust22 said:


> Can I join? :) My due date is the 13th.

Welcome! :flower: will add you to the list of Bumpkins!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> 11 weeks today :) 2 weeks today and I'll have had my scan :)

Happy 11 weeks!


----------



## rbourre

kiki28 said:


> 11 weeks today :) 2 weeks today and I'll have had my scan :)

Mine is in 2 weeks too. I can't wait.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Should be getting my 12 week scan appointment date soon. Only because I phoned to ask where it was...I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and no sign of it yet! But someone was apparently going to sort it out today and get me a letter sent out. Just glad I have a scan on Thursday when I see the obstetrician, so hopefully that'll be a good one and maybe we'll get a picture. Hoping to be able to announce within the week, so we'll see what Thursday brings, and hopefully the proper 12 week scan won't be too far away.


----------



## ljo1984

Ring back tomorrow for the date and time rather than waiting (just incase too so you know it's been done!) glad your having a scan on Thursday anyway  xx


----------



## AshleyLK

Jcliff said:


> DD head butted me in the belly last night! it hurt so bad. i was so worried! But thankful for the doppler..baby was fine HB 170BPM! ugh. terrible.

My daughter uses my belly as a jungle gym! I am starting to get a little irritated by all her climbing because it is painful!


----------



## newlywed2013

ugh guys, I have to vent for a minute. 

I've had such a crappy day, starting with waking up from the dream that my husband died. 

Then I realized that tomorrow would be my 1 year anniversary at my 'forever job'. A little back story there. After I graduated from college with a degree in drafting and design (with 80,000$ in debt), my husband and I took off and moved 12 hours from where we grew up, in with his parents who had moved here a couple years prior, so that he could go to college. after working retail for 7 months and living in their basement, I got a job offer for what I went to school for, but it was almost two hours away, so we up and moved in a matter of two weeks, and I started working March 25th. Well, the week before Christmas, they told me that I wasnt working out for them anymore. The week after christmas they had someone new in. I was absolutely devastated, and haven't been able to find work since. Meanwhile still paying a ridiculous amount monthly to my student loans. 

So yeah, tomorrow should be my one year anniversary with what I thought would be my 'forever job' and I'm really upset about that, and that I haven't found something else. It's not a huge industry where I live. Basically, my job requires me to be in a big city, and his job requires him to be in the middle of nowhere, and we really havent found a happy medium somewhere. So now I have to either wait for a job to pop up and work retail until then, or completely rethink my career path so that I can actually contribute to the family finances and not place the burden of my student loans onto my husband. 

And to top my day off, I pulled a muscle in my back. 

And I'm stressed out because our lease is up the end of april and we have no idea of where we are going because he doesn't have a job offer yet. 

I just want to cry and cry! This baby, and the fact that my husband is graduating soon and has an interview this week for what he is going to school for, is the only thing we have going for us right now. 

Sorry for writing a book guys. Just had to vent to someone.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Big hugs, newlywed!!! Job changes are stressful. Bills are stressful. Hubby's job interview is stressful. Pregnancy is stressful. Girl, you have it ALL happening now!! But, the good news is that God has a plan for you and your sweet little, growing family. Praying that you get some peace and rest until the plan falls into place!!! And you never have to apologize for venting here. That's what we are here for. : )


----------



## kel21

Yo_Yo said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Love the new scan pics :)
> 
> Have my first ob appt today! Finally! I just wish they would do a 12 week scan! I'll see if I can talk her into it ;) Nervous about the spotting after the exam though. I know to expect it, but I know it will still freak me out!
> 
> Hope you can talk her into a scan-you might just get a 12 week scan!
> 
> Good luck with ob appointment :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :) My appt went great, no scan but she found the heartbeat right away! 164:happydance:

Newlywed I hope you get positive answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Should be getting my 12 week scan appointment date soon. Only because I phoned to ask where it was...I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and no sign of it yet! But someone was apparently going to sort it out today and get me a letter sent out. Just glad I have a scan on Thursday when I see the obstetrician, so hopefully that'll be a good one and maybe we'll get a picture. Hoping to be able to announce within the week, so we'll see what Thursday brings, and hopefully the proper 12 week scan won't be too far away.

Sounds like you got them into action! They sound stupidly slow. Mind you, when I went for my 12 week scan, they seemed terribly unorganised!


----------



## Yo_Yo

:hugs: newlywed. Things will sort themselves out in time, you'll see. X


----------



## Jcliff

Pretty sure I've been feeling baby move! I thought it was gas but it's all very familiar!


----------



## Laelani

I didn't have a chance to go back and read the last 3-4 pages that I missed right now, I'll have to do it later tonight. I just wanted to pop in and say that I finally made it to 12 weeks! Just 3 more days to go before passing by that miscarriage date and finally being about to breathe and enjoy this pregnancy -- well here's hoping at least.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-that's great! Love little kicks and movement. Think I've been feeling baby too 

Laelani-happy 12 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Urgh. I feel so rubbish today. No sleep properly for days. Within the space of a 5 days I've had a big bleed, now sore throat and some kind of bug. :-(

Looking forward to being able to enjoy pregnancy!


----------



## MamaMac123

Newlywed - hang in there :hugs: job and money stuff can be so stressful. DH and I are struggling financially right now and once the babies arrive (or sooner depending on how the pregnancy goes of course) I have to stop working and that will really hurt our budget. It's hard to relax and enjoy the pregnancy with those types of worries looming overhead but all we can do is try our best and trust things will work out. Fingers crossed all goes well for your husbands job opportunity!


----------



## MamaMac123

Pregnancy dreams strike again! Last night I dreamt my babies were here but I was thinking back on the birth several days before and realized I'd forgotten everything! We didn't take any photos of the birth. I forgot to have the placenta saved for encapsulation, my doula never showed up, I forgot to do skin to skin, the babies wouldn't breast feed and I kept forgetting to feed them anyway. Blah. 

Apparently I'm stressed about the birth! The dreams are driving me nuts. I wake up feeling all stressed and on edge and unsettled. And I don't feel rested at all. So tired today! 

Also had a few episodes of waking up and feeling really sick. Still haven't actually thrown up and I say there on my bed with the bowl in hand for awhile before being able to lay back down and sleep and again this morning I felt the same way. 

On top of which I've had to work overtime the past few days. 13 hours yesterday. I'm exhausted. Thankfully tomorrow I only work a few hours in the morning then have the afternoon off. I will be sleeping! Hopefully without all the nutsy dreams!


----------



## MamaMac123

Curious....

1. Is anyone considering or planning on doing placenta encapsulation? When I first heard of it I was grossed out but the more research I did the more sense it made. Now I've decided to go for it. Wondering if anyone else is thinking about it :)

2. Cloth diapering? Anyone? I have a few friends doing it and again, didn't love the idea at first but the more I've learned the more I like the idea. Just decided on our diaper styles and brands yesterday. Anyone else planning to cloth diaper? :)


----------



## newlywed2013

MamaMac123 said:


> Curious....
> 
> 1. Is anyone considering or planning on doing placenta encapsulation? When I first heard of it I was grossed out but the more research I did the more sense it made. Now I've decided to go for it. Wondering if anyone else is thinking about it :)
> 
> 2. Cloth diapering? Anyone? I have a few friends doing it and again, didn't love the idea at first but the more I've learned the more I like the idea. Just decided on our diaper styles and brands yesterday. Anyone else planning to cloth diaper? :)

I have been debating both :)


----------



## Kittycat155

Yes to both:)! Cloth we are doing flat diapers for most and looking into options for a few AIO or something for going out-depends what I find in next few months used Seems used are not on often it is moms who tried them a few weeks and got out so they go quite close to new diaper cost. Also doing cloth wipes.

Sister will do placenta but if her roomate is around I may pay for it to be done. My oven is broke:( Toaster oven we use is not option due to size.


----------



## Kittycat155

If I lay hand on uterus I will feel a bubble rise up and then go away is that baby? As that is all I can think it is. If not what is it? If I was not so fat think I could actually see it. It is not always but last two nights it has happened few times.


----------



## rbourre

I'm exhausted today. I thought my energy was starting to pick up. I'm laying on the couch with my daughter watching Despicable Me.


----------



## ljo1984

MamaMac123 said:


> Curious....
> 
> 1. Is anyone considering or planning on doing placenta encapsulation? When I first heard of it I was grossed out but the more research I did the more sense it made. Now I've decided to go for it. Wondering if anyone else is thinking about it :)
> 
> 2. Cloth diapering? Anyone? I have a few friends doing it and again, didn't love the idea at first but the more I've learned the more I like the idea. Just decided on our diaper styles and brands yesterday. Anyone else planning to cloth diaper? :)

I'm looking into both 
I've i do the placenta I think I will do it myself, I've already watched you tube videos and it's all very straight forward.
I'm looking at cloth too, was looking the other day at types and brands to try and get my head around it all lol. Oh wasn't keen last time but then at the end of the day I change 99% of nappies do he can stick his vote where the sun don't shine this time around ha ha.


----------



## La Mere

I've cloth diaper both of my kids and will use them for this one! I've never done the placenta encapsulation but would definitely like to try at some point!


----------



## StarBrites

Sooo we ordered my first pregnancy item over the weekend! It's a swimsuit for this summer, lol. I'm really excited to get it and go to the beach when it gets hot! I attached a picture at the bottom.

Other than that, I've still got yucky morning sickness with vomiting. Had to go to the ER and get some fluids the other day because I was getting too dehydrated. Ended up getting more Zofran but it doesn't seem to really work anymore. I think I'm going to try the Unisom/B6 thing. I can't feel the baby yet but holy cow every time we see it on the U/S it is EVERYWHERE. I'm a little worried when I do feel it, it's going to be kicking me all over the place =P I've also got a nice constant sneeze, runny nose, headache mess going on. Can't wait for that to be over!
 



Attached Files:







wooop.png
File size: 174.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cntrygrl

StarBrites-- Love the bathing suit. Where did you order it from? I'm thinking of just getting a bikini top and bottoms.


----------



## sprite30

Very cute swim suit. I am soo mad right now I lost the bottoms to my favorite swimsuit so now I def have to go out and buy a swimsuit. If I can even get clearance to swim. I have a short cervix so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. It's going to be one miserable summer if I can't swim , ugh!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Everytime I have a friend or family member that has a baby I crochet them a baby blanket. I love to crochet, and I love the feeling of giving something that I made. Unfortunately for me I don't know anyone who crochets. So I am making myself a baby blanket!


https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1306_zpsrt5rnbue.jpg


----------



## StarBrites

I got it from Seraphine Maternity! I wish I could wear bikinis but I always have to have like.. shorts or a skirt for bottoms because I get extremely bad razor burn when I trim/shave my bikini line, so I have red bumps everywhere and it looks gross :( My last swim suit doesn't fit anymore, lol! My boobs have definitely grown and fall out of the top.. so I figured I'd just get a whole new one 


I didn't think of having complications with not being able to swim. Hm. I hope I can swim, too.. if not I will be sad but I still want to lay on the beach at least!


----------



## MamaMac123

Cute swim suit!

And cute baby blanket! I don't knit or crochet at all but my mother in law is amazing at it! Shes already making cute things for the twins :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooo I love that so many of us are cloth diapering! I thought I'd be the only one! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MamaMac123 said:


> Cute swim suit!
> 
> And cute baby blanket! I don't knit or crochet at all but my mother in law is amazing at it! Shes already making cute things for the twins :)

Thanks, my grandma used to be the one to do it for us, but she passed and now I've taken over. She's the one who taught me, and I'm really glad she did. 

I also plan on cloth diapering, not too sure where to start or what products to get yet, but I'll figure it out eventually!


----------



## sprite30

Aww very nice blanket. My grandmother made me one years and years ago. It's packed away as when we moved to this house there were a bunch of boxes that I never had the chance to go through so I def have to dig it out. That's probably the only thing is all the 10 boxes down there that I actually want. I'll be doing some major spring cleaning here soon


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Everytime I have a friend or family member that has a baby I crochet them a baby blanket. I love to crochet, and I love the feeling of giving something that I made. Unfortunately for me I don't know anyone who crochets. So I am making myself a baby blanket!
> 
> 
> https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1306_zpsrt5rnbue.jpg


I crochet also. I just made DH's cousin a blanket and a headband. I'll be making my own blanket as well. I've made some hats and booties also.


----------



## zephyr

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Everytime I have a friend or family member that has a baby I crochet them a baby blanket. I love to crochet, and I love the feeling of giving something that I made. Unfortunately for me I don't know anyone who crochets. So I am making myself a baby blanket!
> 
> 
> https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1306_zpsrt5rnbue.jpg

I crochet too! I made this newborn hat yesterday. Hubbys nana is cleaning out her house as she is moving and gave me probably.close to a hundred balls of wool so I started crocheting.
I made my daughter a blanket for her 7th birthday. She loves it! Its quite a large blanket and it took me about a month to do and is made with soft baby wool so its super soft.

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140326_090225_zpse11304df.jpg


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Curious....
> 
> 1. Is anyone considering or planning on doing placenta encapsulation? When I first heard of it I was grossed out but the more research I did the more sense it made. Now I've decided to go for it. Wondering if anyone else is thinking about it :)
> 
> 2. Cloth diapering? Anyone? I have a few friends doing it and again, didn't love the idea at first but the more I've learned the more I like the idea. Just decided on our diaper styles and brands yesterday. Anyone else planning to cloth diaper? :)

I wont be doing placenta encapsulation. Ive heard its good too but I dont think theres many that do it here and if they did its probably really expensive. I've had pnd before but never had it after the twins surprisingly :p

I cloth diaper the twins. The first few months we didnt as they pooped heaps and it was crazy!! And newborn poop leaked out the sides cos the nappies didnt fit all too well. Once they started solids we started cloth and its been great. We have saved so much money! When we moved house we took a cloth break and we used 400 nappies in a small amount of time I couldnt believe how fast we went through that box so we quickly switched back to cloth.
We use disposables over night so they would wake less tho as we found they woke more and needed to be changed in cloth and although that works okay with one baby having to do it twice or more a night got old pretty quick.
we have about 30 cloth osfa nappies and that's enough for the twins if we wash and dry them every 2nd day.

we will be doing cloth again this time too :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

zephyr said:


> I crochet too! I made this newborn hat yesterday. Hubbys nana is cleaning out her house as she is moving and gave me probably.close to a hundred balls of wool so I started crocheting.
> I made my daughter a blanket for her 7th birthday. She loves it! Its quite a large blanket and it took me about a month to do and is made with soft baby wool so its super soft.
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140326_090225_zpse11304df.jpg

Thats beautiful! I'm holding off on making any clothing type things until I know the gender. I can't wait to find out and crochet the heck out of things!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Talented ladies!! :) 

In laws finally found out about the baby ....... MIL is being a complete bitch to me about it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

CharlieKeys said:


> Talented ladies!! :)
> 
> In laws finally found out about the baby ....... MIL is being a complete bitch to me about it.

That's terrible! Why is she being a bitch about it?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Apparently having more than two kids is disgusting, and (we're living with them until we find a house ... I do all their cooking, cleaning, washing, washing up etc) it's bang out of order expecting them to cope with a new baby .... Urm we'll be out by May?! How having 4 kids is the end of our lives etc. Had enough of her rubbish.


----------



## Kittycat155

Sorry CharlieKeys. If MIL is told mine will flip. She has yet to get over I married her son-over 4 years ago! Just keep your head up and ignore her much as you can.


----------



## newlywed2013

So to add to my vent yesterday, hubby just got a job after.. Awesome right? Except it's 6 hours away! Hello stress!


----------



## zephyr

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> I crochet too! I made this newborn hat yesterday. Hubbys nana is cleaning out her house as she is moving and gave me probably.close to a hundred balls of wool so I started crocheting.
> I made my daughter a blanket for her 7th birthday. She loves it! Its quite a large blanket and it took me about a month to do and is made with soft baby wool so its super soft.
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140326_090225_zpse11304df.jpg
> 
> Thats beautiful! I'm holding off on making any clothing type things until I know the gender. I can't wait to find out and crochet the heck out of things!Click to expand...

Thanks :) my neighbor is pregnant and my sister is pregnant also so im picking at least one of us will have a girl and if not I'll just change the ribbons to blue :p


----------



## AshleyLK

MamaMac123 said:


> Pregnancy dreams strike again! Last night I dreamt my babies were here but I was thinking back on the birth several days before and realized I'd forgotten everything! We didn't take any photos of the birth. I forgot to have the placenta saved for encapsulation, my doula never showed up, I forgot to do skin to skin, the babies wouldn't breast feed and I kept forgetting to feed them anyway. Blah.
> 
> Apparently I'm stressed about the birth! The dreams are driving me nuts. I wake up feeling all stressed and on edge and unsettled. And I don't feel rested at all. So tired today!
> 
> Also had a few episodes of waking up and feeling really sick. Still haven't actually thrown up and I say there on my bed with the bowl in hand for awhile before being able to lay back down and sleep and again this morning I felt the same way.
> 
> On top of which I've had to work overtime the past few days. 13 hours yesterday. I'm exhausted. Thankfully tomorrow I only work a few hours in the morning then have the afternoon off. I will be sleeping! Hopefully without all the nutsy dreams!

I hate those dreams because they are completely silly! I think it's just your brains way of telling you that you must get organized and ready for the event. Hello! You have nine months to prepare, you are going to be just fine! I remember having dreams that I would not take care of my baby properly, like forgetting to feed her but that obviously doesn't happen in real life, they will not allow you to forget! LoL:haha:



Yo_Yo said:


> Urgh. I feel so rubbish today. No sleep properly for days. Within the space of a 5 days I've had a big bleed, now sore throat and some kind of bug. :-(
> 
> Looking forward to being able to enjoy pregnancy!

Feel better soon YoYo! Nothing worse then getting a bug on top of being completely exhausted. Sending healthy vibes your way!



MamaMac123 said:


> Curious....
> 
> 1. Is anyone considering or planning on doing placenta encapsulation? When I first heard of it I was grossed out but the more research I did the more sense it made. Now I've decided to go for it. Wondering if anyone else is thinking about it :)
> 
> 2. Cloth diapering? Anyone? I have a few friends doing it and again, didn't love the idea at first but the more I've learned the more I like the idea. Just decided on our diaper styles and brands yesterday. Anyone else planning to cloth diaper? :)

I would love to do placenta encapsulation because I suffered about a one month to two month "depression" (I wouldn't really call it depression, more of a difficult transitional period) after I had my daughter. I would try anything to not let that happen again!

Also I had planned to cloth my first, bought all the materials, joined a cloth diapering co-op but then decided at the last minute disposables would just be easier for me. Like I said I had a difficult go of things at first so I just stuck with the disposables. 

But if I can give you ladies any tips of diapers to go with, look into Alva baby diapers. They are the same quality as some of the high end cloth diaper all in ones, but only cost about $6 per diaper! I can attest to their quality. I still have about 10 cloth diapers and inserts so who knows maybe I will try doing it.




newlywed2013 said:


> So to add to my vent yesterday, hubby just got a job after.. Awesome right? Except it's 6 hours away! Hello stress!

Oh I know how difficult that is! We just moved 1000 miles away from our families 6 months ago because my husband found a better job that did not make him travel. That transition has Been difficult but I think every day gets better. Are you all planning on relocating then?


----------



## newlywed2013

newlywed2013 said:


> So to add to my vent yesterday, hubby just got a job after.. Awesome right? Except it's 6 hours away! Hello stress!

Oh I know how difficult that is! We just moved 1000 miles away from our families 6 months ago because my husband found a better job that did not make him travel. That transition has Been difficult but I think every day gets better. Are you all planning on relocating then?[/QUOTE]

we aren't sure. We have to talk it over. He has another interview friday with someone local and I am hoping they offer more. we will do what we have to do though. I wish it would put us closer to my parents (they are 12 hours away) but it would be close to the same, and instead of being 1.5 hours from his parents we'd be just over 7. :dohh:


----------



## mommyberry

Bleeding a lot :( Red blood... Panic Mode. I called my doc and she asked me to get an emergency scan done. Rushing to the ER. :nope:


----------



## newlywed2013

mommyberry said:


> Bleeding a lot :( Red blood... Panic Mode. I called my doc and she asked me to get an emergency scan done. Rushing to the ER. :nope:

Good luck! Hope it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies,

My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.


----------



## ashaz

Hey ladies may I please join? 
My due date for now is October 13th but not sure if the doctor will move me forward since I measured one week ahead last week, will find out Tuesday. I couldn't sleep last night so read I think 150+ pages ands I love hearing all the success stories and sorry for those that have lost their little beans. 

I had a miscarriage back in September so this little one is truly my rainbow. I also had the fetal chromosome test last week and heard back tonight that I am pretty much the lowest risk for Downs and about 20 other abnormalities. Plus she knows the sex and they are sending in an envelope tomorrow. Eeeckkkk. We hope to have a small family reveal party this weekend or next to find what we are having. 

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to introduce myself and wish you ladies all the best!


----------



## ljo1984

mommyberry said:


> Bleeding a lot :( Red blood... Panic Mode. I called my doc and she asked me to get an emergency scan done. Rushing to the ER. :nope:

Good luck, I hope it's not bad news. Xx



babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.

So sorry you have to go through this, I've had 2 mmc myself and it is awful but I do promise it does get easier. Sending hugs and love xxx


----------



## Pixiedust22

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.

So sorry to hear that :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thinking of you momma berry. Keep us updated :hugs:

And I'm so so sorry babyfeva :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.

I'm so, so sorry!!! That is completely heartbreaking. I'm praying you have a smooth procedure and recovery.


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

Babyfeva-- I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: Hoping your heart mends and you get your Rainbow baby.

Mommyberry-- Hoping it's nothing a little relaxation and rest can't take care of.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ashaz said:


> Hey ladies may I please join?
> My due date for now is October 13th but not sure if the doctor will move me forward since I measured one week ahead last week, will find out Tuesday. I couldn't sleep last night so read I think 150+ pages ands I love hearing all the success stories and sorry for those that have lost their little beans.
> 
> I had a miscarriage back in September so this little one is truly my rainbow. I also had the fetal chromosome test last week and heard back tonight that I am pretty much the lowest risk for Downs and about 20 other abnormalities. Plus she knows the sex and they are sending in an envelope tomorrow. Eeeckkkk. We hope to have a small family reveal party this weekend or next to find what we are having.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just wanted to introduce myself and wish you ladies all the best!

Welcome!! : ) those are great test results, and how exciting to know already if its a boy or girl!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyberry said:


> Bleeding a lot :( Red blood... Panic Mode. I called my doc and she asked me to get an emergency scan done. Rushing to the ER. :nope:

Praying all went well, mommy!!!!!


----------



## La Mere

mommyberry said:


> Bleeding a lot :( Red blood... Panic Mode. I called my doc and she asked me to get an emergency scan done. Rushing to the ER. :nope:

Hope it is nothing to worry about :hugs: Thinking of you!



babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: 



ashaz said:


> Hey ladies may I please join?
> My due date for now is October 13th but not sure if the doctor will move me forward since I measured one week ahead last week, will find out Tuesday. I couldn't sleep last night so read I think 150+ pages ands I love hearing all the success stories and sorry for those that have lost their little beans.
> 
> I had a miscarriage back in September so this little one is truly my rainbow. I also had the fetal chromosome test last week and heard back tonight that I am pretty much the lowest risk for Downs and about 20 other abnormalities. Plus she knows the sex and they are sending in an envelope tomorrow. Eeeckkkk. We hope to have a small family reveal party this weekend or next to find what we are having.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just wanted to introduce myself and wish you ladies all the best!

Congratulations on the great results! Welcome to the group! Look forward to getting to know you! This will be my 3rd baby, due around October 15th. I went 8 days late with my daughter and 8 days early with my son. (aged 3 and 15 months) This baby was a surprise as we weren't trying. I am 11 weeks today, heard heart beat for first time just shy of 8 weeks. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## kel21

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.

So so sorry!:hugs:



ashaz said:


> Hey ladies may I please join?
> My due date for now is October 13th but not sure if the doctor will move me forward since I measured one week ahead last week, will find out Tuesday. I couldn't sleep last night so read I think 150+ pages ands I love hearing all the success stories and sorry for those that have lost their little beans.
> 
> I had a miscarriage back in September so this little one is truly my rainbow. I also had the fetal chromosome test last week and heard back tonight that I am pretty much the lowest risk for Downs and about 20 other abnormalities. Plus she knows the sex and they are sending in an envelope tomorrow. Eeeckkkk. We hope to have a small family reveal party this weekend or next to find what we are having.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just wanted to introduce myself and wish you ladies all the best!

Congrats on the great results! And how exciting you will already know gender! Welcome :)



mommyberry said:


> Bleeding a lot :( Red blood... Panic Mode. I called my doc and she asked me to get an emergency scan done. Rushing to the ER. :nope:

Hope everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## mommyberry

newlywed2013 said:


> Good luck! Hope it's nothing to worry about!




ljo1984 said:


> Good luck, I hope it's not bad news. Xx




La Mere said:


> Hope it is nothing to worry about :hugs: Thinking of you!




SoBlessedMama said:


> Praying all went well, mommy!!!!!




cntrygrl said:


> Mommyberry-- Hoping it's nothing a little relaxation and rest can't take care of.




kel21 said:


> Hope everything is ok! :hugs:


Thanks all you lovely ladies. Baby is doing fine thankfully. I can just say that baby wanted me to see her early on and not wait until after 12 weeks :) She was actively beating her hands and legs and had a wonderful heartbeat. 

Doc was talking about some marginal discharge of blood and asked me to rest up properly for the next 10 days.


----------



## Jcliff

Glad is all okay..p.s do you know its a girl?


----------



## GeralynB

Mommyberry~ so glad everything is okay!!!


----------



## kel21

So glad everything is going well mommyberry!


----------



## La Mere

So glad everything is okay, mommyberry!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyberry said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck! Hope it's nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, I hope it's not bad news. XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hope it is nothing to worry about :hugs: Thinking of you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Praying all went well, mommy!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry-- Hoping it's nothing a little relaxation and rest can't take care of.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is ok! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks all you lovely ladies. Baby is doing fine thankfully. I can just say that baby wanted me to see her early on and not wait until after 12 weeks :) She was actively beating her hands and legs and had a wonderful heartbeat.
> 
> Doc was talking about some marginal discharge of blood and asked me to rest up properly for the next 10 days.Click to expand...

Yay!!! Best news!!! I'm so glad everything went well--get some rest! : )


----------



## mommyberry

Thank you all for thinking about me!



Jcliff said:


> Glad is all okay..p.s do you know its a girl?

No... it is just my gut!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mommyberry-- So glad everything went well. Now it's time to do as the dr. said feet up and rest.


----------



## Loopy Laura

So sorry for your loss babyfeva. That must be heartbreaking but hope all goes ok and you're back here soon. 

So pleased that all is well mommyberry. Make sure you rest up! 

I haven't really had any symptoms yet until this week and I'm soooo tired now. Weird it's just hitting me at 11 weeks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yo yo - how are you Hun?


----------



## StarBrites

I had a dream last night that my gender U/S showed a girl! Crossing my fingers :)
I also decided to eat half a jar of dill pickle relish for lunch. My tummy might be upset with me.


----------



## AshleyLK

StarBrites said:


> I had a dream last night that my gender U/S showed a girl! Crossing my fingers :)
> I also decided to eat half a jar of dill pickle relish for lunch. My tummy might be upset with me.

Yumm pickles! Just found out my daughter enjoys them too! :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Sorry for your loss babyfeva

mommyberry im.glad to hear everything was fine!

I made it official this morning. Now everyone knows :p


----------



## staceymxxx

Sorry I've not been on much lately girls.. everytime I come on I see bad news its no good for me mentally as ive lost two angels before, its my 12 week scan tomorrow so will be around more once ive got the reassurance I need. Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

staceymxxx said:


> Sorry I've not been on much lately girls.. everytime I come on I see bad news its no good for me mentally as ive lost two angels before, its my 12 week scan tomorrow so will be around more once ive got the reassurance I need. Hope everyone is ok xxxx

I completely understand the feeling. I hope you have an amazing scan, and can get the reassurance and peace that you need so you can enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## staceymxxx

SoBlessedMama said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've not been on much lately girls.. everytime I come on I see bad news its no good for me mentally as ive lost two angels before, its my 12 week scan tomorrow so will be around more once ive got the reassurance I need. Hope everyone is ok xxxx
> 
> I completely understand the feeling. I hope you have an amazing scan, and can get the reassurance and peace that you need so you can enjoy your pregnancy!Click to expand...

Thankyou I'm so nervous lol. Everything was fine at 7 weeks so im sure it will be the this time. How are you x


----------



## newlywed2013

Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped the tp was pink. I really hope the stress I am under didn't hurt my baby :( I have been feeling abnormally good the past few days too... :(


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped the tp was pink. I really hope the stress I am under didn't hurt my baby :( I have been feeling abnormally good the past few days too... :(

I had that happen a few weeks ago. It was just once. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped the tp was pink. I really hope the stress I am under didn't hurt my baby :( I have been feeling abnormally good the past few days too... :(
> 
> I had that happen a few weeks ago. It was just once. Hope everything is ok.Click to expand...

Makes
me feel a little better. Thank you. Maybe I tried doing too much since I have been feeling better


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped the tp was pink. I really hope the stress I am under didn't hurt my baby :( I have been feeling abnormally good the past few days too... :(

I'm sure all is fine with baby, NW. But either way, I know that can be terrifying. Try to relax and just take it easy now. Give your doc a call if you think it would put your mind at ease. I'm sorry you're dealing with that --I'm praying all is okay!


----------



## fides

Jcliff said:


> Pretty sure I've been feeling baby move! I thought it was gas but it's all very familiar!

how exciting!!! :happydance:



Laelani said:


> I didn't have a chance to go back and read the last 3-4 pages that I missed right now, I'll have to do it later tonight. I just wanted to pop in and say that I finally made it to 12 weeks! Just 3 more days to go before passing by that miscarriage date and finally being about to breathe and enjoy this pregnancy -- well here's hoping at least.

awww, yay for 12 weeks!



MamaMac123 said:


> Curious....
> 
> 1. Is anyone considering or planning on doing placenta encapsulation? When I first heard of it I was grossed out but the more research I did the more sense it made. Now I've decided to go for it. Wondering if anyone else is thinking about it :)
> 
> 2. Cloth diapering? Anyone? I have a few friends doing it and again, didn't love the idea at first but the more I've learned the more I like the idea. Just decided on our diaper styles and brands yesterday. Anyone else planning to cloth diaper? :)

1. did it with DS2, and plan to do it again this time. my m/w charges $40 for it - sooo worth it - I had ZERO milk supply for DS1, and thankjs to the pills, I was able to combi-feed for 4 months with DS2 until the pills ran out. so much easier to sooth a newborn with a breast while DH prepared a bottle instead of having the kid scream his head off the whole time he has to wait! :haha:

2. cloth diapering both of my kids from day one - have not used a single chemical diaper on either. wouldn't have it any other way. :thumbup: which brands did you decide on?


----------



## ashaz

Thanks ladies for the welcome. I love reading all the stories and it is nice to go thru together with others. Congrats on those that made 12 weeks and to those with upcoming scans.


----------



## Yo_Yo

My bleeding came back yesterday. Bright red pouring and heavy! I've had a scan and the doctor wasn't too hopeful. She was a cold uncaring woman who was really blunt and told me I may or may not have a second trimester miscarriage! 
On bed rest now as have a new bigger blood clot :-( please send me good luck ladies 

Newlywed-sure you will be ok-take it easy lovely :hugs:

Welcome ashaz :flower:

Sorry of I've missed anything. Been pretty distracted


----------



## Yo_Yo

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.

:cry:
I am so so sorry honey. My heart sinks whenever I read this on Bumpkins. My thoughts are with you in this horrid time. You will get through this, and things do get easier in time. :hugs: xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yo yo I have everything crossed that you and baby will be fine.

I'd also complain about the dr & ask for a more detailed explanation as you have been left in limbo.


----------



## Laelani

babyfeva said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My scan yesterday didn't go well. I lost the baby. :( I was supposed to be 11 weeks 4 days but baby only measured at 9 weeks with no heartbeat. I now understand how it feels to lose a little one. I don't ever wish this upon anyone. I have a scheduled D & C on Friday.

So sorry to hear :hugs: 



ashaz said:


> Hey ladies may I please join?
> My due date for now is October 13th but not sure if the doctor will move me forward since I measured one week ahead last week, will find out Tuesday. I couldn't sleep last night so read I think 150+ pages ands I love hearing all the success stories and sorry for those that have lost their little beans.
> 
> I had a miscarriage back in September so this little one is truly my rainbow. I also had the fetal chromosome test last week and heard back tonight that I am pretty much the lowest risk for Downs and about 20 other abnormalities. Plus she knows the sex and they are sending in an envelope tomorrow. Eeeckkkk. We hope to have a small family reveal party this weekend or next to find what we are having.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, just wanted to introduce myself and wish you ladies all the best!

Congrats and welcome! :wave:



mommyberry said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck! Hope it's nothing to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, I hope it's not bad news. XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hope it is nothing to worry about :hugs: Thinking of you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Praying all went well, mommy!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry-- Hoping it's nothing a little relaxation and rest can't take care of.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everything is ok! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks all you lovely ladies. Baby is doing fine thankfully. I can just say that baby wanted me to see her early on and not wait until after 12 weeks :) She was actively beating her hands and legs and had a wonderful heartbeat.
> 
> Doc was talking about some marginal discharge of blood and asked me to rest up properly for the next 10 days.Click to expand...

Glad to hear that the baby is doing well! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Yo-yo-- Sending hopeful thoughts your way. I would call the Dr. also. People can be so uncaring just because they are used to it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> My bleeding came back yesterday. Bright red pouring and heavy! I've had a scan and the doctor wasn't too hopeful. She was a cold uncaring woman who was really blunt and told me I may or may not have a second trimester miscarriage!
> On bed rest now as have a new bigger blood clot :-( please send me good luck ladies
> 
> Newlywed-sure you will be ok-take it easy lovely :hugs:
> 
> Welcome ashaz :flower:
> 
> Sorry of I've missed anything. Been pretty distracted

Oh, yo yo, how dreadful and scary!! I'm so sorry you are dealing with this, and I'm so sorry that it sounds like you had a horrible doctor for the scan. I'm praying for you that all is ok, and that your little one stays safely tucked away and growing healthily!! I hope you can get some rest and peace of mind. You are a sweetheart to continue to be so supportive to everyone else on this thread even while you are dealing with this.


----------



## newlywed2013

Just the one instance of spotting so far! Nothing since I posted last night


----------



## mommyberry

Yo_yo - I totally understand since I'm going through the same thing from the last 2 days. Luckily my doc isn't so indifferent. 

She explained to me about something called Marginal bleeding where the placenta attached to our uterus moves up a bit and the blood beneath it flows out. As long as the baby has a heartbeat, there are high chances that the placenta will attach right back and everything will fall in place. For that to happen you need to rest up properly and take good care of yourself. Avoid running around or lifting heavy loads. Unless placenta rips completely off from the uterus, your baby will have his blood supply and will do just fine.

Try not to worry and take care of yourself through this hard time. We are all thinking of you.

AFM - Though my doc assured me everything is alright, my bleeding hasn't completely stopped. I'm worried as hell too... but just trying to stay calm.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Just the one instance of spotting so far! Nothing since I posted last night

Great news!!!!! Keep taking it easy...I hope it stays away! : )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyberry said:


> Yo_yo - I totally understand since I'm going through the same thing from the last 2 days. Luckily my doc isn't so indifferent.
> 
> She explained to me about something called Marginal bleeding where the placenta attached to our uterus moves up a bit and the blood beneath it flows out. As long as the baby has a heartbeat, there are high chances that the placenta will attach right back and everything will fall in place. For that to happen you need to rest up properly and take good care of yourself. Avoid running around or lifting heavy loads. Unless placenta rips completely off from the uterus, your baby will have his blood supply and will do just fine.
> 
> Try not to worry and take care of yourself through this hard time. We are all thinking of you.
> 
> AFM - Though my doc assured me everything is alright, my bleeding hasn't completely stopped. I'm worried as hell too... but just trying to stay calm.

Still thinking of you, mommyb...I can't imagine how hard it is to try to relax right now. I'm so glad you have a supportive doctor!! This sounds like great info, and I'm praying this is the case for you and yo yo, and that both of your little ones stay safe and healthy.


----------



## La Mere

Newlywed- Try to take it easy, I am sure it will be okay and glad to hear there has not been anymore spotting. :)

ashaz- I know how you feel. I didn't have a group with my first but the group I had/have from being pregnant with my son was and is amazing. We are still in touch daily, share pics of our kids and share pretty much anything and are always there to support each other!

Yo_Yo - Oh, no, lovey!! I am sorry to hear your bleeding has returned!! :hugs: :hugs: I am praying so hard for you and your little one. :flower: :hugs: I wish you had a more sensitive doctor, it's so harsh to leave a mom in limbo like that. I hope you get some rest and answers soon!! :hugs: :flower:

Mommyberry- Still thinking of you. Hope the bleeding completely stops soon. :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

Yup it's official maternity pants coming out of the closet ugh I didn't need them with my DD until like 16 weeks!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-just seem you had a scare. :hugs: hope your putting your feet up and resting. So glad your doctors are more caring. 
How are you feeling? Drink plenty of water. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm sick of being in bed lol never thought I'd say that!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yo-yo, I hope the bleeding stops soon, that sounds very scary :(

I'm doing good, though utterly wiped out. I had my obstetrician appointment and two scans today! They'd booked me in for two appointments (ob/viability scan and NT scan) simultaneously and hadn't sent me the second appointment letter because they had it in someone else's records - someone with almost the same name as me :dohh: Good job the appointments were at the same time or I'd never have known :/

All sorted out now, and baby is absolutely perfect :cloud9: Measuring 12w4d (or 12w6d by the NT scan, but I thiink I'm going with 12w4d as it's the middle date - going by ov, I'm 12+2), and NT is 1.6mm, so really couldn't have asked for any better.

Bean was lying quite calm and well-behaved for the first scan, just waving its arms and legs about a bit, and then for the NT scan it started rolling about and doing full-body hiccup-type movements. Incredible to see. Up til now, even with hearing the HB on the doppler, I was doubtful about whether there was actually a real baby in there!

Hubby was quite contained and quiet in the hospital, he was quite annoyed at all the messing about and how disorganised it was, but he was obviously really happy in the car when I was taking him in to work afterwards, and his best friend just texted me to say congratulations and said he looked really chuffed :D

Scan pic to come, when hubby gets home and takes a photo of it with the good camera ;)


----------



## MamaMac123

Babyfeva - :( I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: saying prayers for you

Yo-yo & mommyberry - yikes! So scary and I can't believe that doc you got yoyo! How awful! Hope the bed ret does the trick and that both your little beans are just fine! 

Newlywed - that's good about the job but sorry about the distance. Hopefully the other job pans out for you guys! As for the pink spotting don't worry too much. Let your doc or midwife know but as it has stopped you're probably fine. I've noticed I get a bit of brown spotting sometimes within about 24 hrs of DH and I dtd. It only happens once or twice when I wipe and then it's gone. Think that type of spotting is normal. As long as it's not red blood and there's no pain associated with it you're probably okay. Fx for you! 

Can't remember who posted about the relish lunch but that cracked me up haha I've been craving cheese sandwiches and pickles lately myself. 

Finally had a good pregnancy dream last night. Dreamt we were almost done with the pregnancy and that we could take our babies out one at a time to check on them for a few minutes then put them back in (weird huh? Lol) so we had taken one out (a girl) and my DH was holding her. So neat :) I can't wait to be holding them for real! I usually know in my dreams that I have twins but I never see them both, I only ever see one and the other is either not born yet or just isn't in the room or in view. So weird. And the one I see is always a girl.

Anyway, 9 weeks today! Babies have officially graduated from embryo status to fetus! :) 

Midwife and second doc apt coming up soon! :happydance:


----------



## AshleyLK

Yo_Yo said:


> Mommyberry-just seem you had a scare. :hugs: hope your putting your feet up and resting. So glad your doctors are more caring.
> How are you feeling? Drink plenty of water.
> Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm sick of being in bed lol never thought I'd say that!

Yoyo I hate this stress for you! I would hate being in bed all the time but please take it easy!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yo yo I'm so sorry you're going through this. I get so angry at heartless doctors - they should remember how traumatic this can be for individuals. I agree you should let someone know. I really hope all is ok and the bed rest helps. 

Mommyberry - likewise i hope the bleeding stops soon. I'm sure all is ok and it sounds like your doc gave you a reasonable explanation. 

Newlywed - glad the spotting stopped.


----------



## staceymxxx

yo-yo are you ok ?x


----------



## staceymxxx

Had my scan today i'm 12 week 6 days so 1 day ahead of what i thought, had nuchal done and its 4.4 thick so baby may have downs syndrome, underlying heart problem or nothing wrong at all, i've had bloods done and get results next week then see consultant week after, baby was been a little bugger and wouldn't move then when he did i don't think they got an accurate measurement as he wasn't very happy been prodded and poked!
 



Attached Files:







12week5.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Yo-yo, I hope the bleeding stops soon, that sounds very scary :(
> 
> I'm doing good, though utterly wiped out. I had my obstetrician appointment and two scans today! They'd booked me in for two appointments (ob/viability scan and NT scan) simultaneously and hadn't sent me the second appointment letter because they had it in someone else's records - someone with almost the same name as me :dohh: Good job the appointments were at the same time or I'd never have known :/
> 
> All sorted out now, and baby is absolutely perfect :cloud9: Measuring 12w4d (or 12w6d by the NT scan, but I thiink I'm going with 12w4d as it's the middle date - going by ov, I'm 12+2), and NT is 1.6mm, so really couldn't have asked for any better.
> 
> Bean was lying quite calm and well-behaved for the first scan, just waving its arms and legs about a bit, and then for the NT scan it started rolling about and doing full-body hiccup-type movements. Incredible to see. Up til now, even with hearing the HB on the doppler, I was doubtful about whether there was actually a real baby in there!
> 
> Hubby was quite contained and quiet in the hospital, he was quite annoyed at all the messing about and how disorganised it was, but he was obviously really happy in the car when I was taking him in to work afterwards, and his best friend just texted me to say congratulations and said he looked really chuffed :D
> 
> Scan pic to come, when hubby gets home and takes a photo of it with the good camera ;)

Congrats on the great scan!!! : )


----------



## Scottishmum2B

We had our scan today. Measuring 12 weeks 5 days which is a few days ahead of what we first thought. I am due 4th October. Everything looked good so we can relax a little now and start to enjoy the pregnancy.

I haven't read the last few pages, I hope everyone is doing alright.

x


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats to all of you with the great scans today! :) that's great news!


----------



## newlywed2013

I saw someone posted that's due in december. I feel like this is flying by!


----------



## Kittycat155

December!? Does the math, damn that IS possible. Amazing isn't it! I finally feel this one IS going to be alright. Been planning more of when baby is here/with baby I will need to do this instead of that. Like this years Black Friday will be DIFFERENT for sure. Online only!


----------



## zephyr

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140328_082056_zps3ed13e48.jpg

I picked up these last night :p feels weird buying for a newborn again. Extra weird that I'm only buying for one and don't need to double up this time :p


----------



## staceymxxx

Its crazy, I'm 13 week today so that means were nearly all in second tri! Its going to be October before we know it and we will all be sat complaining cos babies are late and were fed up of been pregnant lol


----------



## staceymxxx

zephyr said:


> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140328_082056_zps3ed13e48.jpg
> 
> I picked up these last night :p feels weird buying for a newborn again. Extra weird that I'm only buying for one and don't need to double up this time :p

Lovely!! Clothes are only thing we've not really bought unisex is so limited I think, I can't wait to find out the sex of baby, will u be finding out x


----------



## zephyr

Nah i won't be finding out. I figured a couple of blue items are okay for a girl so im getting a couple of Blues the rest will be creams, whites and Browns. 
Ill get some neutral for 0-3 months also but will just get some basics so I can do shopping then for a girl or boy.


----------



## zephyr

I cant believe how fast time is flying either! The first tri and the last few weeks I find are the longest and I can't believe first tri is already almost over.


----------



## ashaz

Praying for you yo-yo! Keep us posted.
Congrats on all the scans. 
Zephyr the clothes are so cute. We waited to find out the sex of our first, but figured we would find out with this one for planning purposes. Can't wait to go shopping! 
Told one of my close friends today and she said that she kind of already knew...apparently I am showing more than I thought. Plan to tell more after next weeks appt as I will be for sure over 12 weeks then.


----------



## babyfeva

Yo-yo so sorry to hear about the bleeding. I hope it stops ASAP and that all is well with baby.


----------



## junebaby08

im due 10/2 but will have a c section around 39 weeks


----------



## StarBrites

I am definitely starting to feel all the lovely back/hip/pelvic pains. Today my boyfriend and I went to my old house to start packing up all of my things (I moved in months ago but haven't went and got my old room cleaned out yet.) we were there for maybe 2 hours packing clothes and such and I just got sooo sore. I have to waddle when walking because of the pain :( I had sciatic pain flare ups before pregnancy but now it's in the other leg too and more often, and more spread out. 

Still throwing up daily but not as often. It's about 1-2 times a day now. I'm still not able to eat as well as I'd like and as often, so hoping that I will get to soon. I haven't gained any weight yet since getting pregnant, and I believe I actually lost a pound. So I'm a little worried about that! I'm sure it will be okay, though.

We've found out that making me laugh hard causes me to vomit so we have to be careful, lol. Last night the cat did something hilarious and I ended up throwing up from laughing and started hyperventilating and crying in the process and it was just awful. DB was great though and he actually had tears in his eyes because he felt so bad for me. He's been really sympathetic with all of my morning sickness. He always goes to the hospital with me if I need IV fluids for re-hydration and anti-nausea meds, even if he has to be to work that morning and we're stuck there for 5 hours.

Today we had to go shopping for some totes for my clothes and we stopped to look at car seats and strollers and he was picking out the ones he thought looked "the coolest".. hahah. I can't wait until we find out the sex of the baby so I can fulfill my need to buy baby things!

I also want to say that I am so sorry for those of you who have experienced a loss recently, and my fingers are crossed for those of you who are currently going through a scare :hugs: I hope you are able to find comfort soon.


----------



## ljo1984

13 weeks this weekend eeeeeek!! Can't believe it!! Still not bought anything yet but planning a little shopping trip with a friend soon yay. Team yellow here too so neutral clothes, although I have two girls do plenty of pink baby stuff already lol.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi everyone. 
Congrats to those on a new week or nearly on a new week!  a week nearer each time! 
Love the baby clothes zephyr 
Still bleeding red-still on bed rest. Hate this waiting game. Heard the heart beat with doppler this morning though.
Hope everyone's doing ok. :flower:


----------



## kel21

Glad you heard the heartbeat yoyo!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yo-yo-- So glad you heard baby's heartbeat. My little bean was being a stinker this morning and I only caught it for 3-4 seconds.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks everyone. 

CntryGirl-they do tend to wander off when your trying to have a listen on doppler! Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry- hope your doing ok today. Thinking if you. Hope the bleeding has gone now :hugs:


----------



## rbourre

I overdid it yesterday and I'm paying for it today. I went for a walk and walked around the mall for a couple of hours. My leg is so sore today. 

I woke up feeling quite sick this morning. I took my blood pressure and the systolic (top) number was low and the diastolic (bottom) number was a bit high. This has happened a few times lately. I will be talking to my OB about it when I see him.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> I overdid it yesterday and I'm paying for it today. I went for a walk and walked around the mall for a couple of hours. My leg is so sore today.
> 
> I woke up feeling quite sick this morning. I took my blood pressure and the systolic (top) number was low and the diastolic (bottom) number was a bit high. This has happened a few times lately. I will be talking to my OB about it when I see him.

Rest lovely. :hugs: feet up and relax for a bit. Definitely worth mentioning if your feeling not great to your ob. X


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I overdid it yesterday and I'm paying for it today. I went for a walk and walked around the mall for a couple of hours. My leg is so sore today.
> 
> I woke up feeling quite sick this morning. I took my blood pressure and the systolic (top) number was low and the diastolic (bottom) number was a bit high. This has happened a few times lately. I will be talking to my OB about it when I see him.
> 
> Rest lovely. :hugs: feet up and relax for a bit. Definitely worth mentioning if your feeling not great to your ob. XClick to expand...

I'm trying to relax as much as possible. I'm babysitting my friends son again today, she had to have a repeat ultrasound for her 20 week one. I watch her son for her ultrasounds and she watches my daughter during mine.


----------



## mommyberry

Yo_Yo said:


> Mommyberry- hope your doing ok today. Thinking if you. Hope the bleeding has gone now :hugs:

It was almost gone and just couple hours ago I had a huge red bleed this time with some clumpy thing. :cry:

Called doc. She said there can be nothing really done at this stage except to rest, wait and watch. I have a scan scheduled for tomorrow. But the waiting game is on just like yours Yo_yo. She asked me to use progesterone anyways so that the cervix relaxes but nothing really for the bleed. :nope:

Praying all is well for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

So jealous of everyone with dopplers! Hubby won't let me get one! Last I saw hb was almost 4 Weeks ago, and I have yet to hear it :( I am so worried about going in for my appointment Tuesday and them not finding it!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> So jealous of everyone with dopplers! Hubby won't let me get one! Last I saw hb was almost 4 Weeks ago, and I have yet to hear it :( I am so worried about going in for my appointment Tuesday and them not finding it!

My husband won't let me get one either. I just want to hear it once and then I will be happy. I haven't heard the heartbeat or had an ultrasound yet.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> Hi everyone.
> Congrats to those on a new week or nearly on a new week!  a week nearer each time!
> Love the baby clothes zephyr
> Still bleeding red-still on bed rest. Hate this waiting game. Heard the heart beat with doppler this morning though.
> Hope everyone's doing ok. :flower:

That's great about the heartbeat, yo yo! Keep taking it as easy as possible--praying for and thinking of you!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I overdid it yesterday and I'm paying for it today. I went for a walk and walked around the mall for a couple of hours. My leg is so sore today.
> 
> I woke up feeling quite sick this morning. I took my blood pressure and the systolic (top) number was low and the diastolic (bottom) number was a bit high. This has happened a few times lately. I will be talking to my OB about it when I see him.
> 
> Rest lovely. :hugs: feet up and relax for a bit. Definitely worth mentioning if your feeling not great to your ob. XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to relax as much as possible. I'm babysitting my friends son again today, she had to have a repeat ultrasound for her 20 week one. I watch her son for her ultrasounds and she watches my daughter during mine.Click to expand...

Hope you get some rest!! That's great that you and your friend can swap babysitting like that! : )


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyberry said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry- hope your doing ok today. Thinking if you. Hope the bleeding has gone now :hugs:
> 
> It was almost gone and just couple hours ago I had a huge red bleed this time with some clumpy thing. :cry:
> 
> Called doc. She said there can be nothing really done at this stage except to rest, wait and watch. I have a scan scheduled for tomorrow. But the waiting game is on just like yours Yo_yo. She asked me to use progesterone anyways so that the cervix relaxes but nothing really for the bleed. :nope:
> 
> Praying all is well for both of us! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry you are having such a scary go of things right now, mommyb! Praying that all is well with your little one, and that you have a great scan tomorrow!


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: sending hugs, and lots of positive vibes to those who're having troubles.

I'm almost 10 weeks! wohoo, that's gone fast. So far nothing has happened with my hematoma too so I'm really hoping that it's gone by my 12 week scan :shrug:

Also feeling awful because all I can eat is junk :-( I had mcdonalds for dinner yesterday, and I'm having dominos for tea tonight. I feel so guilty, as I'm already over weight but this pregnancy I just don't feel like eating anything other. I really need to sort it out soon, in my last two pregnancies I gained hardly any weight at all really. Any reassurance from anyone that this won't hurt the baby any way? I'm taking all my vitamins and other than the junk today and yesterday I did have healthier meals the rest of the week.


----------



## Jcliff

My Doppler is a savior! It keeps my mind at ease!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

SisterRose said:


> :wave: sending hugs, and lots of positive vibes to those who're having troubles.
> 
> I'm almost 10 weeks! wohoo, that's gone fast. So far nothing has happened with my hematoma too so I'm really hoping that it's gone by my 12 week scan :shrug:
> 
> Also feeling awful because all I can eat is junk :-( I had mcdonalds for dinner yesterday, and I'm having dominos for tea tonight. I feel so guilty, as I'm already over weight but this pregnancy I just don't feel like eating anything other. I really need to sort it out soon, in my last two pregnancies I gained hardly any weight at all really. Any reassurance from anyone that this won't hurt the baby any way? I'm taking all my vitamins and other than the junk today and yesterday I did have healthier meals the rest of the week.

The baby takes what he/she needs from you. : ) you have to eat what you can keep down at this point. As you start to feel better, make the best choices you can. With my son, I was so sick that I lost 15 pounds in the first trimester. My doctor encouraged me to just eat what I could stomach, make good choices when I could, and reassured me that the baby was taking from me everything that was needed. YOU may feel awful from making junky choices lol, but baby is just fine. : ) I hope you feel better soon! Its miserable not being able to eat good food. : (


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sisterrose - I'm exactly the same! Just wanting junk food all the time! I'm trying to balance with the odd healthy snack but I'm also feeling guilty.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just coming on to vent for a second. I'm beyond pissed. My coworker comes in today and says "Oh I have the Norovirus and am still contiguous. Make sure to wash your hands and use hand sanitizer." Ummm! Stay home!! I am so mad. I cannot get this again - I had it last month already. How rude and inconsiderate of her! I work like 5 feet away from her. And we all have babies - if my son gets this - I am going to be beyond livid. Ugh. I just don't understand people. If your sick, stay home. You have the time to take off. Ok end rant.


----------



## Yo_Yo

snowflakes120 said:


> Just coming on to vent for a second. I'm beyond pissed. My coworker comes in today and says "Oh I have the Norovirus and am still contiguous. Make sure to wash your hands and use hand sanitizer." Ummm! Stay home!! I am so mad. I cannot get this again - I had it last month already. How rude and inconsiderate of her! I work like 5 feet away from her. And we all have babies - if my son gets this - I am going to be beyond livid. Ugh. I just don't understand people. If your sick, stay home. You have the time to take off. Ok end rant.

Grr-it's people like that who cause germs and virus to spread! Keep out if her way honey :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry- hope your doing ok today. Thinking if you. Hope the bleeding has gone now :hugs:
> 
> It was almost gone and just couple hours ago I had a huge red bleed this time with some clumpy thing. :cry:
> 
> Called doc. She said there can be nothing really done at this stage except to rest, wait and watch. I have a scan scheduled for tomorrow. But the waiting game is on just like yours Yo_yo. She asked me to use progesterone anyways so that the cervix relaxes but nothing really for the bleed. :nope:
> 
> Praying all is well for both of us! :hugs:Click to expand...

I think the clots are a good sign believe it or not-your body is trying to clot the bleed...I've been googling crazy these past few days. 
Drink plenty, feet up, breath slowly and be calm and things will be ok lovely :hugs:
Staying hydrated prevents the uterus contracting which can increase bleeding. Keeping your feet up will allow your body to focus energy into healing. 
Good luck for scan-thinking of you x

Ps if you want someone to talk to through this crazy time, pm me :flower: I know how horrible it is, and what your going through-and your not alone :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

SisterRose said:


> Also feeling awful because all I can eat is junk :-( I had mcdonalds for dinner yesterday, and I'm having dominos for tea tonight. I feel so guilty, as I'm already over weight but this pregnancy I just don't feel like eating anything other. I really need to sort it out soon, in my last two pregnancies I gained hardly any weight at all really. Any reassurance from anyone that this won't hurt the baby any way? I'm taking all my vitamins and other than the junk today and yesterday I did have healthier meals the rest of the week.

I ate pancakes and ice cream every morning for breakfast when I was pregnant with the twins and I craved ice cream with everything even a meat burger ewww and I ate alot of mcds too and I made curry pizzas and I ate steak cooked in cream.
they turned out fine (one had very severe reflux but we have a family history so I dont think it was diet related) however I did try and balance it out and ate lots of salads and fruit even though I didnt feel like it as much as I wanted junk. 

ive gone off sugar this time and after I had the twins my health plummeted and I wound up with multiple food intolerances including gluten so my junk food choices are very limited now sob sob. I've only just started eating dairy again since being pregnant cos I keep having cheese cravings. 
I eat lots of peri peri sauce I put it on everything :p


----------



## zephyr

snowflakes120 said:


> Just coming on to vent for a second. I'm beyond pissed. My coworker comes in today and says "Oh I have the Norovirus and am still contiguous. Make sure to wash your hands and use hand sanitizer." Ummm! Stay home!! I am so mad. I cannot get this again - I had it last month already. How rude and inconsiderate of her! I work like 5 feet away from her. And we all have babies - if my son gets this - I am going to be beyond livid. Ugh. I just don't understand people. If your sick, stay home. You have the time to take off. Ok end rant.

Omg that irritates me! I hate it when people do that!!
I had a friend who would always visit with his kid while sick when my twins were babies and it was awful.....so bad that when he phoned or came over my first question was "are you sick?" If he said yes id say no or tell him to go away lol
parents sending kids to school sick is also a big issue I have! My girls used to do ballet and even the teachers encouraged them to still go sick but to just sit and watch grrrr we were sick every 2nd week!
I just don't understand what goes through people's heads your co worker should absolutely stay home!
Why doesnt the boss send them home? Hopefully you dont catch it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies--I know some of you may be far enough along now that nausea has waved goodbye, but for those of you still struggling with "morning" sickness (possibly 24 hours a day lol) I stumbled across this drink recipe, and let me tell you--NOTHING has curbed my nausea like this did, and it was immediate. So I thought I'd share the mix for anyone who wants to try! Hope you're all feeling well! 

1 cup cold water
10 drops real lime juice
1/2 teaspoon of sugar
1/4 teaspoon of baking soda

I will now be drinking this often! : )


----------



## staceymxxx

Anyone in maternity clothes yet? x


----------



## MamaMac123

Yo yo and mommyberry - got my fingers crossed and saying prayers for both your little babes!!! Hope everything is okay! Get lots of rest! 

Zephyr - such cute clothes!!!! Love it!

I hear you guys on the junk food. I force myself to eat fruit. Luckily I still love veggies but mostly I want bad carbs and sweets. I've been craving cheese a lot lately and pickles so those aren't too bad. I can polish off some crazy big bowls of cereal though. So bad!


----------



## MamaMac123

Just saw this on Facebook and had to share given our recent topic of conversation lol


----------



## newlywed2013

staceymxxx said:


> Anyone in maternity clothes yet? x

I am. My clothes were a bit tight to begin with and got uncomfortable fast


----------



## slowloris

I also got some mat trousers as only had one pair that fit! And that's with an elistic band through the button. Mostly down to major bloat!


----------



## rbourre

I've been wearing maternity jeans for about 5 weeks. I didn't feel like squeezing my bloated stomach into my regular jeans. 

I have felt pretty nauseous tonight. I'm hungry and I really want a big mac but McDonalds does not agree with me since I got pregnant.


----------



## zephyr

I'm still in my normal clothes but am starting to feel the tightness lol
Most of my clothing is normally stretchy anyways, yoga pants etc. Im mostly round the home so I dress for comfort.

Mamamac another cheese lover!! I dont know what it is about cheese but its so tasty.
I brought this vintage hard cheese recently and ate it in some gf salad wraps. It was so good.
I like eating peri peri sauce on cheese but have had to cut back on my cheese intake as I stated piling weight on haha


----------



## ashaz

Snowflakes, I hate when people do that! It is so rude. 
Yo-yo and Mommyb, hope you both are resting!

My hubby took me maternity clothes shopping today. Then went to get a fetal Doppler only to get it home to read it is really deigned for late second and third trimester. scared to try.... What brands do you all use and any recommended for earlier?


----------



## ljo1984

I'm still in normal jeans, need to go shopping for new mat jeans seen as the ones I've worn through two pregnancies (and one pair my friend has loaned twice too) are now only fit for the bin lol.


----------



## Yo_Yo

ashaz said:


> Snowflakes, I hate when people do that! It is so rude.
> Yo-yo and Mommyb, hope you both are resting!
> 
> My hubby took me maternity clothes shopping today. Then went to get a fetal Doppler only to get it home to read it is really deigned for late second and third trimester. scared to try.... What brands do you all use and any recommended for earlier?

Thanks x

What make is your doppler? Have you tried it- often they say they are for use later than they actually work. Also-drink plenty to push the womb up-this makes it easier to hear.

Angel sounds doppler worked from about 11 weeks-cheap basic doppler but did the job. (Had with dd2)

Sonoline B-a more expensive doppler-more like the ones they use in hospitals-worked from 11 weeks-when I bought it. Better quality and gives you the fetal heartrate.

I love the sonoline b doppler-with everything going on, it's great.


----------



## slowloris

IM too scared to get one incase i panic when i cant find it. Think ill wait till after scan and then see!


----------



## Jcliff

13 weeks today! Finally second tri! Wow. Been so busy lately keep forgetting I'm pregnant again lol! Taking our first vacation next week as a family! Can't wait but nervous for the 6 hour drive with a 9 month old!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy 13 weeks Jcliff! Sure your drive will go fine with lo. 
We did a 6 hour drive with a 18 day old dd2. Wasn't as bad as we predicted!
Plenty of rest stops and you'll be fine! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Laelani

staceymxxx said:


> Its crazy, I'm 13 week today so that means were nearly all in second tri! Its going to be October before we know it and we will all be sat complaining cos babies are late and were fed up of been pregnant lol

I know! It's crazy to think what feels like a couple of weeks ago we were all excited and nervous that we just got our BFP! Now we are almost out of the longest stretch - first tri. :happydance:



Yo_Yo said:


> Hi everyone.
> Congrats to those on a new week or nearly on a new week!  a week nearer each time!
> Love the baby clothes zephyr
> Still bleeding red-still on bed rest. Hate this waiting game. Heard the heart beat with doppler this morning though.
> Hope everyone's doing ok. :flower:

Glad you were able to hear baby's heartbeat. Stay rested up! :) Sending lots of prayers your way. 



mommyberry said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry- hope your doing ok today. Thinking if you. Hope the bleeding has gone now :hugs:
> 
> It was almost gone and just couple hours ago I had a huge red bleed this time with some clumpy thing. :cry:
> 
> Called doc. She said there can be nothing really done at this stage except to rest, wait and watch. I have a scan scheduled for tomorrow. But the waiting game is on just like yours Yo_yo. She asked me to use progesterone anyways so that the cervix relaxes but nothing really for the bleed. :nope:
> 
> Praying all is well for both of us! :hugs:Click to expand...

Been praying for you as well. I hope and pray that things are good and the bleeding will stop. 



newlywed2013 said:


> So jealous of everyone with dopplers! Hubby won't let me get one! Last I saw hb was almost 4 Weeks ago, and I have yet to hear it :( I am so worried about going in for my appointment Tuesday and them not finding it!

I hear you. I can't get one either. We just don't have the extra money right now. So I won't hear the heartbeat for another 2 weeks at my next doctor's appointment. 

AFM -- I have officially passed my miscarriage milestone!!!! I had my miscarriage last year at barely 12w3d at 12:31am. Today I am 12w4d! Bring on the new territory! I've felt more positive about this pregnancy the whole way through and I think that's a telling sign that this could most definitely my rainbow. Yayyy. :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm bigger myself so I think shirts wise I'll be fine a long time. But even though my jeans still fit fine I've found that the pressure of the waist on my belly really hurts and bothers me, even in jeans that are too big! Think I'll need to grab a Bella band or mat jeans soon.

Hope everyone is doing well...yay for second trimesters! Yay for vacations! Yay for passing miscarriage milestones!!!! All great things! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

This is probably a really stupid question - but when is the official start of second trimester? Some places say it's 13 weeks and some say 14 weeks? 

Congrats laelani - must be a huge relief to get past that milestone. 

Thinking of you yoyo and mommyberry.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Today is the day my husband and I were supposed to tell our parents we are expecting. My mom was coming over to his parents house for my husbands birthday and we were going to tell them all at once. And then we had an earthquake, which caused A LOT of damage to his parents house, thankfully mostly just the material things, but its a lot of glass everywhere. And since the power went out here last night as well they weren't able to clean much of it up. 

I haven't gone to talk to his parents yet to see if they're still having his party, but I really hope they do!


----------



## Yo_Yo

The second tri thing is different depending where you read:
Some say 12 weeks, some 13, and others 14!

If you divide 40 weeks by three trimesters, it's 13+3 weeks-if you want to be picky lol 

Mommyberry-hoping all goes ok today..keep thinking of you :flower: a heap of good luck vibes to you


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Today is the day my husband and I were supposed to tell our parents we are expecting. My mom was coming over to his parents house for my husbands birthday and we were going to tell them all at once. And then we had an earthquake, which caused A LOT of damage to his parents house, thankfully mostly just the material things, but its a lot of glass everywhere. And since the power went out here last night as well they weren't able to clean much of it up.
> 
> I haven't gone to talk to his parents yet to see if they're still having his party, but I really hope they do!

Oh no-not good. Hope the house gets fixed up again soon. What bad timing for you guys. Hope everything still goes to plan :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yoyo me too! As soon as I hear movement downstairs I'm off to help them clean up!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Yoyo me too! As soon as I hear movement downstairs I'm off to help them clean up!

Don't over do it though honey! Bet you can't wait to share news! You've kept it quite so long now! Impressed-I can't keep a secret like this!


----------



## kel21

I've been in maternity clothes for awile, well pants anyways. I couldn't take the pressure of regular pants! 

Yay for all of the milestones! 

13 weeks for me today! According to a pregnancy rundown sheet I printed off of countdown to pregnancy website they have week 13 as the start of second tri, so I am officially celebrating today!:happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Yoyo me too! As soon as I hear movement downstairs I'm off to help them clean up!
> 
> Don't over do it though honey! Bet you can't wait to share news! You've kept it quite so long now! Impressed-I can't keep a secret like this!Click to expand...

We don't live close to them, which made it easier. If I was around them all the time I probably would have said something as soon as I found out!


----------



## La Mere

Stacy- I am! I have been practically since I found out I was pregnant. All of my "regular" pants are just super uncomfortable and I'm not really even showing yet and I am almost 12 weeks!!

Yo_Yo & mommyberry- thinking of you and hoping you are both getting plenty of rest!!

ashaz- I have a sonoline b fetal doppler (the kind my midwife used when I was pregnant with my daughter) it cost us around $50 and I was able to hear this baby's heart beat and my son's heart beat around 8 weeks. 

Jcliff- Congrats on 13 weeks!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel21-happy 13 weeks!! 

La Mere-thanks lovely-I'm resting and have been giving chocolate by hubby...I could get used to this bed rest after all ha ha!


----------



## CharlieKeys

kel21 said:


> I've been in maternity clothes for awile, well pants anyways. I couldn't take the pressure of regular pants!
> 
> Yay for all of the milestones!
> 
> 13 weeks for me today! According to a pregnancy rundown sheet I printed off of countdown to pregnancy website they have week 13 as the start of second tri, so I am officially celebrating today!:happydance:

:happydance: yaaay if it's 13 weeks that means 2nd tri here too ;)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay! Happy 13 weeks CharlieKeys!! 

A few of us celebrating a new week


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Yoyo me too! As soon as I hear movement downstairs I'm off to help them clean up!
> 
> Don't over do it though honey! Bet you can't wait to share news! You've kept it quite so long now! Impressed-I can't keep a secret like this!Click to expand...

We don't live close to them, which made it easier. If I was around them all the time I probably would have said something as soon as I found out!


----------



## staceymxxx

i'm going to get some maternity trousers tomorrow my work ones don't fit, rest of time i'm in leggings x


----------



## ljo1984

I'm about to brave a curry :-/ not sure how this is gonna turn out ha ha.


----------



## CharlieKeys

How are you feeling today yo yo? I keep coming on checking to see how you're doing!


----------



## kiki28

Has anyone got a ill bump yet? I've been noticing the last couple of days that it looks more like a bump than bloat on me :D can't wait to have a bump :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thursday's scan (12+4) :cloud9:

I have a tiny bump, but most of it is bloat/fat, and the actual bump isn't really visible yet. I can feel it, but it's too low down to be a proper bump yet.
 



Attached Files:







anonscan1.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm doing ok thanks CharlieKeys-bleeding old blood now-has to be better than red. Such a stressful pregnancy! All worth it though 

Mrs Eleflump-beautiful scan pic! 

Hope mommy berry is ok :flower:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

So glad it seems to be getting better, Yo_Yo! Thinking of you and sending good wishes x


----------



## kel21

Congrats on 14 weeks yoyo! Glad things are going better :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel21-thanks lovely! :flower:

Ant believe we are all heading to second tri so soon


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo yo--so glad it seems to be better!! Old is definitely better than red. Hope it stops completely soon!

Mommyberry--thinking of you, girl! How are you doing?


----------



## AshleyLK

Just playing catch up over here :wave:

We moved into our new house today. Wow is that exhausting!:dohh:

I'm glad to see everyone is entering their second tri and experiencing some relief!

Next appointment isn't till April 17... I wonder if they will do a 12 week scan or just give me one at 20? Anyone in the states know what standard procedure is?


----------



## newlywed2013

AshleyLK said:


> Just playing catch up over here :wave:
> 
> We moved into our new house today. Wow is that exhausting!:dohh:
> 
> I'm glad to see everyone is entering their second tri and experiencing some relief!
> 
> Next appointment isn't till April 17... I wonder if they will do a 12 week scan or just give me one at 20? Anyone in the states know what standard procedure is?

It depends on if you opted for the first tri testing out not. I decided against it so I don't get a 12 week scan.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Newlywed, how are you feeling? Has the spotting stayed away?


----------



## ashaz

I have the summers fetal Doppler. Usually I always look into things before I buy, but got really anxious and there was only one left at the store so bought. Going to look into the sono b that has been recommended. Thx ladies. 
I also got the envelope today with the sex of our little one. So hard not to open but we will this week. 
Glad everyone else sounds good and yeah for second trimester. Are you all going to spread the word now and announce?


----------



## newlywed2013

SoBlessedMama said:


> Newlywed, how are you feeling? Has the spotting stayed away?

 OTE]

It has, thank you for asking!

Feeling pretty good! Even got enough confidence to finally dtd for the first time since I found out we were pregnant, and no spotting from that either!


----------



## newlywed2013

Had some of my husbands Dr pepper around 10 and now it's almost midnight and I can't sleep! Haven't had caffeine in so long I guess my body is more sensitive to it than it was pre_pregnancy! Oops....


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Newlywed, how are you feeling? Has the spotting stayed away?
> 
> OTE]
> 
> It has, thank you for asking!
> 
> Feeling pretty good! Even got enough confidence to finally dtd for the first time since I found out we were pregnant, and no spotting from that either!Click to expand...

That's great news!! : ) spotting is so scary. I'm glad all is well now!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

So glad the spotting has gone for you Newlywed! :flower:

How's everyone today?
I'm still in bed, but got a lovely breakfast in bed with Oreo pop tarts-wow you guys have to try these!!! Why have I only just discovered them! 

It's Mothers Day here in the UK, so to all the mothers and mothers to be wherever you are happy Mother's Day and happy mothers to be day!! :flower:


----------



## rbourre

11 weeks today. I feel like I am starting to get a bit of energy again. I managed to tidy up my daughters room yesterday, pull out the couch and chair and vacuum under them and go through toys to put some away upstairs. Plus I did like 5 loads of laundry. 

I've been dealing with a sick toddler. Last week, she had a fever and then a rash. This week she was ok, but this weekend she's thrown up a couple times. She seems to throw up when she's getting teeth and she's got a few molars coming through.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy Mother's (and mothers-to-be) day!! Mmm Oreo pop tarts sound amazing! I'm glad you are staying rested yoyo. 

Newlywed - glad the spotting stopped.

Mommyberry - how are you?

Congrats to all those entering the second tri! I finally got my appointments through - my first booking appointment where they do blood tests etc is on 7th April and the 12 week scan will be on 8th April. They've certainly kept me waiting but feels good to have the dates anyway. 

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend!


----------



## kel21

Happy Mother's day to all of the UK ladies!

Just wondering if I am the only one who does this or not... I have been stalking the labor threads! I love reading about the end of their pregnancies, how labor starts for them and then reading their labor stories! Please tell me I am not the only one! Lol


----------



## ljo1984

I've announced off fb today  off out for food soon for Mother's Day I neeeeeed pasta, I decided earlier lol. X


----------



## Loopy Laura

Kel21 - I've steered clear haha! Don't think I'm ready to terrify myself yet!! Getting through one hurdle at a time but I can see how it would be tempting to read birth stories! 

Ljo - congrats on your fb announcement!! Enjoy the Mother's Day meal!


----------



## mommyberry

A huge thank you to all those rooting for me and sending me wonderful positive vibes.

The scan did not happen yet and is moved ahead to Wednesday as my bleeding stopped completely. After the clotted bleed, it is gone!!! My doc is very convinced that all is well in there after doing a physical exam. :)

On Wednesday I will finish 12 weeks and my doc wants me to do the viability and nuchal screen together on that day. So still a bit anxious till I see LO wriggling around after 3 days.


----------



## Elsa50501

mommyberry said:


> A huge thank you to all those rooting for me and sending me wonderful positive vibes.
> 
> The scan did not happen yet and is moved ahead to Wednesday as my bleeding stopped completely. After the clotted bleed, it is gone!!! My doc is very convinced that all is well in there after doing a physical exam. :)
> 
> On Wednesday I will finish 12 weeks and my doc wants me to do the viability and nuchal screen together on that day. So still a bit anxious till I see LO wriggling around after 3 days.

That's great news:) FX'd for more good news at your zcan :)!


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> A huge thank you to all those rooting for me and sending me wonderful positive vibes.
> 
> The scan did not happen yet and is moved ahead to Wednesday as my bleeding stopped completely. After the clotted bleed, it is gone!!! My doc is very convinced that all is well in there after doing a physical exam. :)
> 
> On Wednesday I will finish 12 weeks and my doc wants me to do the viability and nuchal screen together on that day. So still a bit anxious till I see LO wriggling around after 3 days.

So pleased the bleeding stopped!! Been wondering how you are. Take it easy lovely and just relax and enjoy the pregnancy


----------



## Jcliff

Hi everyone! Happy Mother's Day to all the Uk ladies! Ours isn't until may! Can't wait! My first Mother's Day as a Mommy!
Woke up with a terrible migraine :( so awful. I think it's the weather! Puts such a damper on my Sunday plans!
We leave Tuesday am for our vacation! I haven't even packed! Need to get started.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hope the migraine goes Jcliff-horrible things to get. :flower:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mommyberry, that's WONDERFUL news!! I hope you have a beatiful scan! : )

Am I the only airhead American girl who had a moment of panic thinking I had forgotten to get my mom a mother's day gift? I read that first post today that said, "happy mother's day!" and my heart skipped a beat...maybe I can blame it on pregnancy brain. ; )


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> Mommyberry, that's WONDERFUL news!! I hope you have a beatiful scan! : )
> 
> Am I the only airhead American girl who had a moment of panic thinking I had forgotten to get my mom a mother's day gift? I read that first post today that said, "happy mother's day!" and my heart skipped a beat...maybe I can blame it on pregnancy brain. ; )

Ha ha! Sorry to panic you honey! You can totally blame it on hormones-I tried to open my front door with my car keys with dd2...took a good few minutes for me to work out why it didnt open lol...hormones!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry, that's WONDERFUL news!! I hope you have a beatiful scan! : )
> 
> Am I the only airhead American girl who had a moment of panic thinking I had forgotten to get my mom a mother's day gift? I read that first post today that said, "happy mother's day!" and my heart skipped a beat...maybe I can blame it on pregnancy brain. ; )
> 
> Ha ha! Sorry to panic you honey! You can totally blame it on hormones-I tried to open my front door with my car keys with dd2...took a good few minutes for me to work out why it didnt open lol...hormones!Click to expand...

Ha! Thanks, girl! Even if it might not always be valid, it's nice to have a go-to excuse. : )


----------



## staceymxxx

My first mothers day card :happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







card1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## staceymxxx

Look what i bought for baby today, absolutely love them!!
 



Attached Files:







simbabag.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3









simbachange.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CharmedKirsty

kel21 said:


> Happy Mother's day to all of the UK ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if I am the only one who does this or not... I have been stalking the labor threads! I love reading about the end of their pregnancies, how labor starts for them and then reading their labor stories! Please tell me I am not the only one! Lol

Feel free to read my birth story. Link in siggy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Stacey-how cute is your card?!!

Love your baby bits  lucky baby already


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Aww Stacey-how cute is your card?!!
> 
> Love your baby bits  lucky baby already

I know i can't stop buying things lol. how are you doing x


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Aww Stacey-how cute is your card?!!
> 
> Love your baby bits  lucky baby already
> 
> I know i can't stop buying things lol. how are you doing xClick to expand...

Having a baby is a great reason to indulge in a bit or retail therapy!! 

I'm doing ok thanks-been on bed rest since my second bleed. Get extra scans though, so there is a plus to this stress!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

staceymxxx said:


> My first mothers day card :happydance: :cloud9:

So sweet : )


----------



## kel21

CharmedKirsty said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's day to all of the UK ladies!
> 
> Just wondering if I am the only one who does this or not... I have been stalking the labor threads! I love reading about the end of their pregnancies, how labor starts for them and then reading their labor stories! Please tell me I am not the only one! Lol
> 
> Feel free to read my birth story. Link in siggy.Click to expand...

I LOVE birth stories, and yours was great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StarBrites

Today is my birthday! I am 24 now :) I got this beautiful card in the mail from my dad the other day and thought I'd share it with you guys. It made me tear up so much, it is such a perfect card :)

My boyfriend and roommate put money together to get me a pregnancy pillow, so far it's nice! I've spent most of the day sleeping and puking though :( Hope you're all doing well! I can't get my nose to stop producing little tiny blood clots, it's annoying!
 



Attached Files:







card1.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 10









card2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SoBlessedMama

StarBrites said:


> Today is my birthday! I am 24 now :) I got this beautiful card in the mail from my dad the other day and thought I'd share it with you guys. It made me tear up so much, it is such a perfect card :)
> 
> My boyfriend and roommate put money together to get me a pregnancy pillow, so far it's nice! I've spent most of the day sleeping and puking though :( Hope you're all doing well! I can't get my nose to stop producing little tiny blood clots, it's annoying!

Awww! It made ME tear up! How very sweet. : )

Sorry you're feeling so yucky! My nose is the same way. I swear I blow it 50 times a day, and grossly enough, the tissue always comes away red and pink. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## rbourre

Now my husband is sick too. My daughter got sick at dinner tonight, but otherwise she seems to be happy. My husband is miserable. I really hope I don't get it. I've been feeling fine other than my usual bit of nausea if I let myself get hungry.


----------



## ashaz

Rbourre 
Sorry that everyone is sick in your house, glad you have some more energy though! Just try to not get sick


----------



## ashaz

Mommyb and yoyo, so glad the bleeding has stopped for you both...great news. Continue to take it easy. 

Feeling better this past week. A few episodes of nausea but no vomiting. Yeah! Excited for appt tomorrow but as always nervous too!


----------



## zephyr

I love birth stories too but I'm nervous about this birth and I try not to think about it lol. I am a total wuss.

been feeling nausea again the last day or two. Really hoping it passes. My last pregnancy my morning sickness left for two weeks then came back for the rest of the pregnancy so im hoping so bad that doesnt happen again. If it does I will start the b6 again and see if it helps.

evreything else is going great. Been feeling the odd flutter here and there if im sitting down relaxing.


----------



## kiki28

12 weeks today :) going so quick :)


----------



## calm

Just thought I'd say hello as I am due in October with twins so I will be following this thread XXXX


----------



## Tikske

I'm due in october too. My due date is 23th (I thought 21st but got set back).

This will be our 4th 'kid' :) 

My husband has gotten his vasectomy reversal last year, so very lucky we got pregnant within the year (8 months trying post), though the sperm results weren't super.


I'm on couch rest since 6 weeks, because of a bleeding. On the 7,5 week scan there was a subchorionic hemmorage (possible wrong written) seen. I now and then have brown spotting, but no bleeding since week 6. Pretty boring and difficult not doing anything around the house, since I'm a stay-at-home mom. But I'll do everything to keep this little one safe.

Baby seems to be doing alright (scans on week 6, 6,5, 7,5 and 10,5).
Next week next scan.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Tikske said:


> I'm due in october too. My due date is 23th (I thought 21st but got set back).
> 
> This will be our 4th 'kid' :)
> 
> My husband has gotten his vasectomy reversal last year, so very lucky we got pregnant within the year (8 months trying post), though the sperm results weren't super.
> 
> 
> I'm on couch rest since 6 weeks, because of a bleeding. On the 7,5 week scan there was a subchorionic hemmorage (possible wrong written) seen. I now and then have brown spotting, but no bleeding since week 6. Pretty boring and difficult not doing anything around the house, since I'm a stay-at-home mom. But I'll do everything to keep this little one safe.
> 
> Baby seems to be doing alright (scans on week 6, 6,5, 7,5 and 10,5).
> Next week next scan.

Hi,
Welcome! 
Have added you to the list 
I also have a sch and have has bleeding. On bed rest at moment-it is hard with little ones though-take it easy honey. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> Today is my birthday! I am 24 now :) I got this beautiful card in the mail from my dad the other day and thought I'd share it with you guys. It made me tear up so much, it is such a perfect card :)
> 
> My boyfriend and roommate put money together to get me a pregnancy pillow, so far it's nice! I've spent most of the day sleeping and puking though :( Hope you're all doing well! I can't get my nose to stop producing little tiny blood clots, it's annoying!

Happy birthday lovely! :cake:


----------



## ljo1984

calm said:


> Just thought I'd say hello as I am due in October with twins so I will be following this thread XXXX

Congratulations


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Aww Stacey-how cute is your card?!!
> 
> Love your baby bits  lucky baby already
> 
> I know i can't stop buying things lol. how are you doing xClick to expand...
> 
> Having a baby is a great reason to indulge in a bit or retail therapy!!
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks-been on bed rest since my second bleed. Get extra scans though, so there is a plus to this stress!Click to expand...

I know, thats the only plus side with my nuchal translucency coming back high.. i get an extra scan to see if its changed.. whens your next scan xx


----------



## rbourre

I caught whatever my husband and daughter have. It's awful. I can't even keep water down.


----------



## calm

rbourre said:


> I caught whatever my husband and daughter have. It's awful. I can't even keep water down.

Be careful you don't get dehydrated hun!


----------



## Jcliff

Couldn't find baby where I usually do with my Doppler... Turns out baby is much higher today! A little bit under my belly button wow. Also I noticed I have a bump higher then I thought yikes can't hide this much longer


----------



## MamaMac123

Migas - Yay :happydance: so excited to see another twin mama in here!!! And we're even the same week! This is awesome!!! :) welcome to the group! 

Yoyo & Mommyberry - so glad things are looking better for you both!!! Keeping the prayers and good vibes coming your way! 

Stuffy noses??? Oh yeah! I've had that going on for weeks now! Thought it was a cold but it's just not leaving. Then I read it can be a pregnancy symptom due to hormones. Learn something new everyday! 

Doctors this morning and I'm freaking out a little. I have no reason to think anything is wrong, I'm just a paranoid super dork! My stomach is in knots, I actually feel sick and like I might throw up! (I'm so sad for you guys who feel this all the time!) I keep worrying that I'll go in and find out one or both babies isn't okay in there :( 

I don't get a scan today (boo) so I don't even know what happens today. Do I get to hear heart beats at least? Is it just take some blood, take some urine and send me away? I hate not knowing what to expect :( 

Tomorrow I have my first midwife appointment and I'm nervous for that too but also excited. I hope they take me on so I can leave my doctor. He's very knowledgeable and I definitely owe him this pregnancy thanks to his fertility expertise but he's not warm or personable at all. I prefer some warmth during pregnancy thanks! 

Anyway, fx I don't pass out from fear in the next hour waiting for the apt time! 
Hope everyone has a great day!

Oh and happy belated Mother's Day to the UK Mommies!!! Can't wait for our Mother's Day! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy birthday starbrites!! 

And welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stomach bug here so really suffering :( will catch up when I can. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Tikske

rbourre said:


> I caught whatever my husband and daughter have. It's awful. I can't even keep water down.

Hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey every one. Had my 12 week appt today with the OB today. Heard ghe heartbeat. Strong at 176 bpm. Have my next scan next Tuesday at 13 w 3 days.


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys-get some rest lovely. Hope your better soon x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elsa50501 said:


> Hey every one. Had my 12 week appt today with the OB today. Heard ghe heartbeat. Strong at 176 bpm. Have my next scan next Tuesday at 13 w 3 days.

Great HR! How nice to hear it  hope your scan comes around quickly


----------



## La Mere

Yo_Yo & mommyberry - so glad the bleeding has stopped! :happydance: Keep resting!!

Kel21- Here is the link to my birth story from my son's birth, if you're interested. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...8597-samuel-owens-unassisted-birth-story.html

Happy belated birthday, starbrites!

Happy belated Mother's day to our UK mommies! 

Congratulations and welcome to all our new mommies!!!

Congrats to those who have had great scans and have gotten to hear the heart beat!!

AFM: I am doing all right. Been getting more nauseous, blah! LOL! But luckily haven't thrown up very much, just a few times earlier on. Still not got much of a bump going on. :/ Can't wait till I start showing, but if my previous pregnancies are any indication, I won't show for a while!! I didn't start showing with my daughter until I was darn near 6 months and a little earlier with my son. Haven't tried to find gummi with the Doppler in about a week, so will probably be trying soon (today or tomorrow). Haven't been feeling to "right" so have been a little paranoid but haven't had any cramping or bleeding, so I am probably just stressing for no reason! I am 11 weeks 5 days today, so close to being 12 weeks! Golly, it's gone fast! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cntrygrl

The stomach bug seems to be going around. I'm having the lower intestine bug, not so much fun when you get those horrible cramping pains. 

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

Starbrites-- Happy Birthday!

Mommyberry & Yoyo-- Glad you two are on the mend.

Happy Belated Mother's Day to the UK women.


----------



## ljo1984

La mere, love your birth story  xx


----------



## newlywed2013

Week 6 and week 11. Not sure there's much of a difference LOL. 

But I'm a lime today! Woohoo! Tomorrow I have a drs appointment and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time!
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-24 21.01.43.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12









2014-03-30 14.07.07.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww great pics newlywed! 

Get well soon cntrygirl :flower:

I've booked another scan for Wednesday. So nervous to how things are going on in there. :-( hoping things will be improved with the nasty clot!


----------



## kel21

Thanks lamere for sharing your story!

Good luck yoyo! 

Welcome new ladies!

Hope everyone who is sick feels better soon!


----------



## La Mere

ljo- Thanks, hun. :flower: It was an awesome experience. :)

Yo_Yo- Thinking of you and sending positive vibes for good news on Wednesday! :hugs:

Kel21- You're welcome. :flower:

Hope all you girls under the weather get to feeling tip top again soon!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Welcome to the new ladies :) 

Ctrygirl - love your comparison pics - you look like you're glowing in the most recent one :flower:

Yo-yo and mommaberry - glad to see the bleeding has slowed down/stopped! :) 

Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day in the UK yesterday :) 

I'm so sorry if I've forgotten anything else. Had like 8 pages to catch up on! 

Question: anyone cramping really badly? It gets to 7ish and I cramp all the time until I go to bed. Yesterday was weird because I cramped all day, and had really bad back ache :-/


----------



## CharlieKeys

La mere ... Are you doing this pregnancy all by yourself again? I think that's amazing.


----------



## La Mere

Charlie- Yes, I am. :) That's very sweet of you to say.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

So, my husband and I announced to our parents this past Saturday. It was really exciting! 

I had my friend record it, and although she does film for a living she kind of did a rough job! That's okay, I'm glad it's recorded! 

https://youtu.be/0bGQYMBtStM 

That's the video if anyone would like to see. I started balling the moment my mom opened her bag. Which is normal for me pregnant or not, I'm a big crier! 

Surprisingly, I only got one negative response, but that was much later from one of my husbands married in aunts. Her first response was, "Was this planned?!? I mean you've only been married since November!" And then instead of congratulating us started asking one of our sister in laws when she was going to have a second baby. 

Oh well, no one likes her anyway! 


Congrats to everyone else and their new weeks/new scans/ and anything else that is going good! I haven't been able to really catch up on everything.


----------



## ljo1984

La Mere said:


> ljo- Thanks, hun. :flower: It was an awesome experience. :)
> 
> Yo_Yo- Thinking of you and sending positive vibes for good news on Wednesday! :hugs:
> 
> Kel21- You're welcome. :flower:
> 
> Hope all you girls under the weather get to feeling tip top again soon!!

 it's how I want my birth, no interference from mw's just me listening to my body and my baby. My instincts are always right this time in gonna listen. X


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Doctors this morning and I'm freaking out a little. I have no reason to think anything is wrong, I'm just a paranoid super dork! My stomach is in knots, I actually feel sick and like I might throw up! (I'm so sad for you guys who feel this all the time!) I keep worrying that I'll go in and find out one or both babies isn't okay in there :(

sorry you feel that way! I can definitely relate. 
My twin pregnancy was by far the most worrisome. My twins were also rainbow babies so I worried about everything.

the best thing I can suggest is to avoid google and stick to multiple mum groups for advice! I freaked myself out so many times reading about all these things that can go wrong with twins.

and the worry didnt go until they were born, I worried until viability day about one not making it, then I worried about them gaining weights, then I worried about pre term labour, then worried when one didnt gain weight ugh the worry just didnt stop lol......it is all worth it though :) 

im not sure if they will check for heartbeats yet, they may do but they will probably tell you they may not find both.
my midwife didnt find both of mine till 15 - 16 weeks, id found them myself long before that but I didn't tell her that :p She only found one hb at 11-12 weeks

Also how does you care work where you are? Where I am for twins we have a midwife up until 28 weeks (if all goes well) then I was handed over to hospital ob care for the twins as its considered high risk and independant midwives here dont do twin births.
I still had my midwife all the way through but that was at her request, she wanted to follow the pregnancy till the end. So I had both ob and midwife on alternate weeks


----------



## kel21

CharlieKeys said:


> Welcome to the new ladies :)
> 
> Ctrygirl - love your comparison pics - you look like you're glowing in the most recent one :flower:
> 
> Yo-yo and mommaberry - glad to see the bleeding has slowed down/stopped! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day in the UK yesterday :)
> 
> I'm so sorry if I've forgotten anything else. Had like 8 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Question: anyone cramping really badly? It gets to 7ish and I cramp all the time until I go to bed. Yesterday was weird because I cramped all day, and had really bad back ache :-/

Have you been drinking enough? I have heard not drinking enough water can cause cramping, or doing too much.


----------



## sprite30

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> So, my husband and I announced to our parents this past Saturday. It was really exciting!
> 
> I had my friend record it, and although she does film for a living she kind of did a rough job! That's okay, I'm glad it's recorded!
> 
> https://youtu.be/0bGQYMBtStM
> 
> That's the video if anyone would like to see. I started balling the moment my mom opened her bag. Which is normal for me pregnant or not, I'm a big crier!
> 
> Surprisingly, I only got one negative response, but that was much later from one of my husbands married in aunts. Her first response was, "Was this planned?!? I mean you've only been married since November!" And then instead of congratulating us started asking one of our sister in laws when she was going to have a second baby.
> 
> Oh well, no one likes her anyway!
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone else and their new weeks/new scans/ and anything else that is going good! I haven't been able to really catch up on everything.


Aww thanks for sharing this. That's such a special moment to have caught on camera. 

No worries what others say especially if it's a married in aunt.


----------



## cntrygrl

CharlieKeys said:


> Welcome to the new ladies :)
> 
> Ctrygirl - love your comparison pics - you look like you're glowing in the most recent one :flower:
> 
> Yo-yo and mommaberry - glad to see the bleeding has slowed down/stopped! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day in the UK yesterday :)
> 
> I'm so sorry if I've forgotten anything else. Had like 8 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Question: anyone cramping really badly? It gets to 7ish and I cramp all the time until I go to bed. Yesterday was weird because I cramped all day, and had really bad back ache :-/

Lol those weren't mine. Those were newlyweds. I've been really bad about taking weekly pictures.


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> So, my husband and I announced to our parents this past Saturday. It was really exciting!
> 
> I had my friend record it, and although she does film for a living she kind of did a rough job! That's okay, I'm glad it's recorded!
> 
> https://youtu.be/0bGQYMBtStM
> 
> That's the video if anyone would like to see. I started balling the moment my mom opened her bag. Which is normal for me pregnant or not, I'm a big crier!
> 
> Surprisingly, I only got one negative response, but that was much later from one of my husbands married in aunts. Her first response was, "Was this planned?!? I mean you've only been married since November!" And then instead of congratulating us started asking one of our sister in laws when she was going to have a second baby.
> 
> Oh well, no one likes her anyway!
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone else and their new weeks/new scans/ and anything else that is going good! I haven't been able to really catch up on everything.

Cute! I teared up a little!

Wish I would've gotten my mother in laws response on video. We got her a sign that says "grandma and grandpas, where memories are made".. She looks at it and says "that's cute"and sets it down. I said, uh hello! Took her a minute


----------



## newlywed2013

cntrygrl said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :)
> 
> Ctrygirl - love your comparison pics - you look like you're glowing in the most recent one :flower:
> 
> Yo-yo and mommaberry - glad to see the bleeding has slowed down/stopped! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day in the UK yesterday :)
> 
> I'm so sorry if I've forgotten anything else. Had like 8 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Question: anyone cramping really badly? It gets to 7ish and I cramp all the time until I go to bed. Yesterday was weird because I cramped all day, and had really bad back ache :-/
> 
> Lol those weren't mine. Those were newlyweds. I've been really bad about taking weekly pictures.Click to expand...

Hahaha! Thank you!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Week 6 and week 11. Not sure there's much of a difference LOL.
> 
> But I'm a lime today! Woohoo! Tomorrow I have a drs appointment and I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time!

Aww, newlywed, love the pic! You look great : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :)
> 
> Ctrygirl - love your comparison pics - you look like you're glowing in the most recent one :flower:
> 
> Yo-yo and mommaberry - glad to see the bleeding has slowed down/stopped! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day in the UK yesterday :)
> 
> I'm so sorry if I've forgotten anything else. Had like 8 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Question: anyone cramping really badly? It gets to 7ish and I cramp all the time until I go to bed. Yesterday was weird because I cramped all day, and had really bad back ache :-/
> 
> Lol those weren't mine. Those were newlyweds. I've been really bad about taking weekly pictures.Click to expand...

I meant newly wed!! Lol! My pregnancy brains in action! :wacko: whoops!

Cntrygirl-hope your feeling better. :flower:

Newlywed-love your new pics! 
Lol that's what I meant!


----------



## zebadi

14 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilk-aww so glad you got to shat your news in the end! Lovely!


----------



## Yo_Yo

calm said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I caught whatever my husband and daughter have. It's awful. I can't even keep water down.
> 
> Be careful you don't get dehydrated hun!Click to expand...

Welcome, Calm!
What's your EDD? :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> 14 weeks today :happydance:

Happy 14 weeks!!


----------



## zebadi

:hugs: how are you feeling yo_yo? :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> :hugs: how are you feeling yo_yo? :hugs:

I'm doing ok thanks. Just on edge and constantly paranoid about every twinge! Fingers crossed my US tomorrow shows major improvement and a happy baby! 

How are you? Is time going quickly for you? 14 weeks-officially 2nd tri!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: how are you feeling yo_yo? :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks. Just on edge and constantly paranoid about every twinge! Fingers crossed my US tomorrow shows major improvement and a happy baby!
> 
> How are you? Is time going quickly for you? 14 weeks-officially 2nd tri!!Click to expand...

Praying the scan is perfect, yo yo!!


----------



## newlywed2013

I had to cancel my appointment, got some nasty weather last night. Plushubby went to work and accidentally brought my keys with him :( so I can't even get to work this afternoon...


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol Yo_Yo it was Charliekeys not you. You got it right.


----------



## MamaMac123

Yo yo - fx for a great scan this week!!!

Newlywed - cute pics!!! I've been doing weekly pics and love it, it's helping the time seem to fly by! 

About cramping - I had a lot of cramping in the beginning. It wasn't terrible and wasn't constant but it was like the start of menstral cramps and would last 10-20 mins each time a few times a day. As the pregnancy has progresed it's almost completely stopped but sometimes I get a bit of mild cramping after going to the bathroom. I think some of it is intestinal stuff thanks to te lovely number pregnancy is doing to my digestive system! I'd say if it's bad to definitely call your doctor and see what they say. Good luck!

Zephyr - thanks so much for the words of advice! 

Doctors appointment was pretty frustrating yesterday. They don't do anything really. Urine test, checked my weight and blood pressure. Doc came in for all of 30 secs and said maybe 3 words to me. :dohh: But at least they've schedule another ultrasound to determine for sure if they're identical or fraturnal. I can't imagine they're not fraternal as we were on fertility meds but I guess you never know! However that isn't until May 7! Ugh!

My blood pressure was crazy high yesterday which had us all concerned but it turned out I was just stressed over the doc visit. I always assume I'll be getting bad news and stress myself out. I checked myself later in the day and my blood pressure was back to normal so hopefully that doesn't become a major issue. 

I see the midwife today so hopefully that is more positive and they decide to take me on. If not I think I need a new doctor! My fertility doc was great for fertility but does not have the personality a pregnant lady needs!


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: how are you feeling yo_yo? :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks. Just on edge and constantly paranoid about every twinge! Fingers crossed my US tomorrow shows major improvement and a happy baby!
> 
> How are you? Is time going quickly for you? 14 weeks-officially 2nd tri!!Click to expand...

time is flying by now. cant beleive 14 weeks already. MS has gone, i've got my energy and apetite back :thumbup:

I've got my 16 week private gender scan to look forward to and then a 17 week appt with midwife. finally feel like i can relax and start enjoying this pregnancy. 

I still havent brought a single thing for baby, trying to hold out till ive had this private scan.

Let us know how you get on at your scan 2moro. fx everything is fine and baby is looking healthy. :hugs:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> Cute! I teared up a little!
> 
> Wish I would've gotten my mother in laws response on video. We got her a sign that says "grandma and grandpas, where memories are made".. She looks at it and says "that's cute"and sets it down. I said, uh hello! Took her a minute

Haha, yeah my FIL didn't quite understand what was going on either. Apparently I accidentally gave him a cup that said "I love Grandma!" 

Eventually he got it! 


On the downside I got sick and I have no idea what to do to make myself feel better. I have a sore throat and it hurts to drink any fluids. I am thirsty, but it hurts so bad that I'm not able to get down as much as I need. Plus I'm dizzy and body aches. :(

Thankfully I still have an appetite! But if there is any tips on what I could do to make myself feel better, that would be great! Or am I just supposed to bitch it out when pregnant?


----------



## staceymxxx

As i mentioned on my scan post babys nuch translucency test come back at 4.4, my bloods have now come back too. There is 1 in 280 chance baby has downs syndrome, i'm seeing consultant on friday then been reffered to a specialist hospital so they can do a scan on his heart, they are very thorough x


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Cute! I teared up a little!
> 
> Wish I would've gotten my mother in laws response on video. We got her a sign that says "grandma and grandpas, where memories are made".. She looks at it and says "that's cute"and sets it down. I said, uh hello! Took her a minute
> 
> Haha, yeah my FIL didn't quite understand what was going on either. Apparently I accidentally gave him a cup that said "I love Grandma!"
> 
> Eventually he got it!
> 
> 
> On the downside I got sick and I have no idea what to do to make myself feel better. I have a sore throat and it hurts to drink any fluids. I am thirsty, but it hurts so bad that I'm not able to get down as much as I need. Plus I'm dizzy and body aches. :(
> 
> Thankfully I still have an appetite! But if there is any tips on what I could do to make myself feel better, that would be great! Or am I just supposed to bitch it out when pregnant?Click to expand...

I would call your doc, especially since even fluids hurt. Any spots on your throat? Or redness and swelling? Could be something that needs antibiotics


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm out of town visiting my mom, which is about 8 hours away from my doctor :( 

I'm hoping it's just a cold, and if it gets worse by tomorrow I'm going to go to a place down here and see what they say. I'm just hoping there's something that can make me feel better. I'm drinking tea, but just like water it hurts my throat. I am able to drink milk though, and thankfully my pregnancy tongue absolutely loves it! But is milk as my main fluid good enough for a couple of days?


----------



## GeralynB

10 weeks today! Double digits! woo hoo


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yay for double digits! Time started to fly by for me when I got to 10 weeks. Like it seriously felt like just yesterday I was hitting 10 weeks. Granted its only been two weeks, but it doesn't feel like its gone by at all. I can only imagine how fast it is all going to go!


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I feel like it's starting to go faster


----------



## ljo1984

Had my scan today (nhs one) all fine, although placenta at front she said so boooooo to that!! Won't feel much till it's a lot stronger then. 20 week scan 20th may 
MS and nausea is a lot better now, still constantly tired though.


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Had my scan today (nhs one) all fine, although placenta at front she said so boooooo to that!! Won't feel much till it's a lot stronger then. 20 week scan 20th may
> MS and nausea is a lot better now, still constantly tired though.

Glad scan was all fine. Hope your baby surprises out with some big kicks! 
Yay for nausea going, it's horrible feeling sick


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> As i mentioned on my scan post babys nuch translucency test come back at 4.4, my bloods have now come back too. There is 1 in 280 chance baby has downs syndrome, i'm seeing consultant on friday then been reffered to a specialist hospital so they can do a scan on his heart, they are very thorough x

When you think of it, those odds are still very low, so dont stress lovely.
Glad you get another scan. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: how are you feeling yo_yo? :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks. Just on edge and constantly paranoid about every twinge! Fingers crossed my US tomorrow shows major improvement and a happy baby!
> 
> How are you? Is time going quickly for you? 14 weeks-officially 2nd tri!!Click to expand...
> 
> time is flying by now. cant beleive 14 weeks already. MS has gone, i've got my energy and apetite back :thumbup:
> 
> I've got my 16 week private gender scan to look forward to and then a 17 week appt with midwife. finally feel like i can relax and start enjoying this pregnancy.
> 
> I still havent brought a single thing for baby, trying to hold out till ive had this private scan.
> 
> Let us know how you get on at your scan 2moro. fx everything is fine and baby is looking healthy. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ohh wonder what your having?! Any feelings on gender?
I've got a gender scan on the 11th-your like me I bet..can't wait to find out! 
So pleased you eek you can start enjoying pregnanxy-it's a lovely time in your life, and you look back on it and smile


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Cute! I teared up a little!
> 
> Wish I would've gotten my mother in laws response on video. We got her a sign that says "grandma and grandpas, where memories are made".. She looks at it and says "that's cute"and sets it down. I said, uh hello! Took her a minute
> 
> Haha, yeah my FIL didn't quite understand what was going on either. Apparently I accidentally gave him a cup that said "I love Grandma!"
> 
> Eventually he got it!
> 
> 
> On the downside I got sick and I have no idea what to do to make myself feel better. I have a sore throat and it hurts to drink any fluids. I am thirsty, but it hurts so bad that I'm not able to get down as much as I need. Plus I'm dizzy and body aches. :(
> 
> Thankfully I still have an appetite! But if there is any tips on what I could do to make myself feel better, that would be great! Or am I just supposed to bitch it out when pregnant?Click to expand...

Popsicles were amazing when my throat hurt. Feel better soon!

Stacymxxx good luck with your scans and such. I am nervous about downs because of my age :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

cntrygrl said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies :)
> 
> Ctrygirl - love your comparison pics - you look like you're glowing in the most recent one :flower:
> 
> Yo-yo and mommaberry - glad to see the bleeding has slowed down/stopped! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Mother's Day in the UK yesterday :)
> 
> I'm so sorry if I've forgotten anything else. Had like 8 pages to catch up on!
> 
> Question: anyone cramping really badly? It gets to 7ish and I cramp all the time until I go to bed. Yesterday was weird because I cramped all day, and had really bad back ache :-/
> 
> Lol those weren't mine. Those were newlyweds. I've been really bad about taking weekly pictures.Click to expand...

Ahh baby brain!! I swear I saw your name :blush: sorry newlywed I meant I love your comparison pics :flower:


----------



## MamaMac123

Midwife apt went great this morning! I adore them! Sooo much better than the doctor visits! I am bummed today though because there are so many birth options pulled off the table due to the fact that it's twins :( 

Oh well, I need to just deal with it. I'm getting two babies and that's all that really matters! Did find out today that I'll need to work with an OB as well because the midwives can't do the actual delivery. They can be there but an OB must do the delivery. So lame! Blah

BUT the upside is I got her to try to find heartbeats today! They were hesitant as it's still early but I promised if they couldn't find anything I wouldn't panic. I'd rather have the chance of hearing something and being relieved! I'm so glad I did. At first it took awhile and thought we'd get nothing. Then we found one for just a few seconds. I was so excited. The midwife grabbed a newer doppler that was a bit more sensitive and boom, there it was loud an clear! 150! :) I was so happy and relieved I started crying! No idea if we heard both or just the same one twice but either way it's just such a relief to know there's at least one heartbeat in there somewhere! :happydance:

Has anyone heard a theory about heart rates helping predict gender? I ears it from someone but can't recall the numbers. I think higher numbers are supposed to be boys and lower are girls. But I can't remember if that's right. Thought it would be a fun theory to test with some further along moms who already know genders!


----------



## RedheadBabies

MamaMac123 said:


> Has anyone heard a theory about heart rates helping predict gender? I ears it from someone but can't recall the numbers. I think higher numbers are supposed to be boys and lower are girls. But I can't remember if that's right. Thought it would be a fun theory to test with some further along moms who already know genders!

It's Higher means girl, lower means boy... Usually 145 above = girl, and below 145 = boy. :) It definitely held true for my daughter. She was always around 155. This one is right around the same too. :)

Can't believe we are all so close (or already in) second trimester!! I threw up this morning...hoping my nausea will beat it with first tri!

:hugs: To all of the truly ill ladies with flu and cold symptoms. That's so hard when there's so little you're allowed to take! Hope you're all staying hydrated, and are well very soon!


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac glad to hear it went well! My plan was a home water birth. It was gutting that went out the window having twins. Instead it was an epi stuck to a bed :( but as you say.....as long as they are both born healthy that's all that matters!

I have heard that theory too and I do believe it. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was convinced she was a boy and my midwife said the heart rate is pretty high and she told me about how more often than not she is pretty good guess of gender based on heart rates and to not be too surprised if I have a girl. And she was right......the boy I was convinced I was having was actually a girl! 

Im convinced its a boy again this time round but the heart rate was 164 at my 12 week scan.....if it is still high at my 20 week scan it will be interesting to see if its right!


----------



## zephyr

I saw my appointment card for my 20 week scan yesterday. 19 th of may. I thought no way!!! That seems too soon and I checked it out and sure enough I'm 20 weeks then.

I have the twins 2nd birthday coming up on the 1st of may so im busy planning that and also easter for all the kiddies so time is really flying. I cant believe it. I'm going easter and birthday shopping next week. Cant wait :p


----------



## StarBrites

My belly is definitely getting more round and I now have a little bump! Figured I'd share :) Anyone else who wants to share, please do! This is at 14 weeks and 4 days.
 



Attached Files:







babybump.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6









babybump2.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## zephyr

Cute bump star brites!
I have the worst twin skin so I wont be sharing mine till a bit later :p


----------



## CharmedKirsty

RedheadBabies said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard a theory about heart rates helping predict gender? I ears it from someone but can't recall the numbers. I think higher numbers are supposed to be boys and lower are girls. But I can't remember if that's right. Thought it would be a fun theory to test with some further along moms who already know genders!
> 
> It's Higher means girl, lower means boy... Usually 145 above = girl, and below 145 = boy. :) It definitely held true for my daughter. She was always around 155. This one is right around the same too. :)
> 
> Can't believe we are all so close (or already in) second trimester!! I threw up this morning...hoping my nausea will beat it with first tri!
> 
> :hugs: To all of the truly ill ladies with flu and cold symptoms. That's so hard when there's so little you're allowed to take! Hope you're all staying hydrated, and are well very soon!Click to expand...

The heart rate thing was wrong for me.


----------



## SisterRose

Heart rate was wrong for me twice!

Cute bump Starbrites, looking like a proper little baby bump. I also aren't keen on sharing mine as I just have loose skin and im terribly fat after not losing weight from last pregnancy either. At the moment as the weeks go on im just looking fatter and fatter not pregnant!


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> As i mentioned on my scan post babys nuch translucency test come back at 4.4, my bloods have now come back too. There is 1 in 280 chance baby has downs syndrome, i'm seeing consultant on friday then been reffered to a specialist hospital so they can do a scan on his heart, they are very thorough x
> 
> When you think of it, those odds are still very low, so dont stress lovely.
> Glad you get another scan. :flower:Click to expand...


I forgot to say im really low risk for downs syndrome jist hope everything else is fine, I'm not stressed at all to say whats happening and I'm naturally a stress head lol x


----------



## La Mere

Yo_Yo- Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Starbrites- Lovely bump! Can't wait till I have a proper bump!

MamaMac- I do believe there is some validity to the heart rate theory, my daughter's heart rate was always 160's or higher, though I was convinced she was a boy, lol! With my son, his heart rate was always a bit lower... around 130 - 140's. So I guess it held true for me! Can't wait to hear what everyone is having.. won't be finding out here until October!

Congrats to all the ladies who had milestones recently! AFM: I will be 12 weeks tomorrow!!! So close to the second trimester! Haven't been able to find my Doppler, which really irks me as I keep it up on top of my wardrobe away from the kids. Hope I find it soon!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Turns out I might have strep throat. I have an appointment tomorrow morning to see what can be done. Popsicles for dinner tonight!


----------



## Jcliff

HR was right with my dd! She was always 170-180s. This baby is about the same but well see!


----------



## newlywed2013

I bought a new prenatal I want to try. Anything special I need to do to switch or am I fine to just start taking the new one?


----------



## mommyberry

12 weeks today! :dance:

Scan in 2 hours! I am so so nervous. After all that bleed episode, I just want to hear that LO is doing good in there + Nuchal Screening too.

Yo_yo - Looks like we are both in the same boat. Sending a ton of good vibes to you for your scan as well.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mommyberry and yo yo--thinking of you both, and praying you see absolutely perfect scans!!

Newlywed--I haven't ever switched vitamins, so I don't really know, but I would assume that as long as your new vits contain everything your doctor recommends, then you'd be good to just make the switch. I had a couple of friends switch to the gummis after a few weeks because they couldn't stomach the pills, and they had no problem. (That being said, I have no clue if either of them talked to their doc first.)

There have been so many great scans and exciting milestones lately! : ) Congrats to everyone!!!

I have my intake appointment tomorrow. I've already seen my doctor twice when I was having spotting, so I'm not really sure what all the appointment tomorrow will cover. I don't expect a scan, or even to get to listen to the heartbeat, but maybe I will be pleasantly surprised! : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> 12 weeks today! :dance:
> 
> Scan in 2 hours! I am so so nervous. After all that bleed episode, I just want to hear that LO is doing good in there + Nuchal Screening too.
> 
> Yo_yo - Looks like we are both in the same boat. Sending a ton of good vibes to you for your scan as well.


Thanks for the good luck lovely!

How are you feeling? Anymore bleeding? 
I'm glad your scan is nearly here. Fingers crossed for you. I am sure all will be great :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> I bought a new prenatal I want to try. Anything special I need to do to switch or am I fine to just start taking the new one?

You can just switch-generally, they are all pretty similar in content. I used to switch brands, depending what was on offer/in store when buying with previous pregnancies


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: how are you feeling yo_yo? :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks. Just on edge and constantly paranoid about every twinge! Fingers crossed my US tomorrow shows major improvement and a happy baby!
> 
> How are you? Is time going quickly for you? 14 weeks-officially 2nd tri!!Click to expand...
> 
> time is flying by now. cant beleive 14 weeks already. MS has gone, i've got my energy and apetite back :thumbup:
> 
> I've got my 16 week private gender scan to look forward to and then a 17 week appt with midwife. finally feel like i can relax and start enjoying this pregnancy.
> 
> I still havent brought a single thing for baby, trying to hold out till ive had this private scan.
> 
> Let us know how you get on at your scan 2moro. fx everything is fine and baby is looking healthy. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh wonder what your having?! Any feelings on gender?
> I've got a gender scan on the 11th-your like me I bet..can't wait to find out!
> So pleased you eek you can start enjoying pregnanxy-it's a lovely time in your life, and you look back on it and smileClick to expand...

I would LOVE a girl but i have a feeling its a boy..
only 9 days left until yours!! so excited for you!! mines on the 19th and i cant wait! thats when we can really start the baby shopping. :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

mommyberry said:


> 12 weeks today! :dance:
> 
> Scan in 2 hours! I am so so nervous. After all that bleed episode, I just want to hear that LO is doing good in there + Nuchal Screening too.
> 
> Yo_yo - Looks like we are both in the same boat. Sending a ton of good vibes to you for your scan as well.

Good Luck Mommyberry :hugs:
Good Luck Yo_Yo :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zebadi-I'm going to beg the sonographer to show me between the legs tonight! I need to know! I'm hoping she gives it a go or takes a pic so I can interpret what I see down there until next scan-be good to have something positive to focus on! 

Aww-a boy or girl will be lovely for you! My nephews were super cute baby boys, and girls are gorgeous too...wonderful either way  I'm going to guess its a girl for you then! I've a 50/50 chance!


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> Zebadi-I'm going to beg the sonographer to show me between the legs tonight! I need to know! I'm hoping she gives it a go or takes a pic so I can interpret what I see down there until next scan-be good to have something positive to focus on!
> 
> Aww-a boy or girl will be lovely for you! My nephews were super cute baby boys, and girls are gorgeous too...wonderful either way  I'm going to guess its a girl for you then! I've a 50/50 chance!

Oh Yes!!! you have to literally beg her to show you! apparently sometimes they are able to tell at 14 weeks but there is a chance of mistaking a girl for a boy at this stage as girls genitals are slightly swollen. let me know how it goes!!! 

well I'm one of 6 girls, no brothers.. but then 2 of my sisters have 6 boys between them, no daughters! so its a race to see who has the 1st girl lol. i really dont mind eaither way to be honest, im just so happy im having a baby but the girls outfits are super super cute lol.


----------



## mommyberry

Scan went perfectly well!!! :happydance:

Baby is so active and wasn't staying still. Whatever my ticker is saying is proven wrong 'coz baby is measureing 6 days ahead! :cloud9: Heartrate of 155 bpm. I'm just sooo soo soooo happy right now. 

So my EDD has moved to 10/09... I'll be changing my ticker shortly and Yo_yo please change the first page for me! :flower:

Attached is the picture. It is a little grainy but that little white thing above the chest is the hand. My baby says "Hi!" to all you lovely ladies here!

Yo_yo - F'xed your scan goes well too and you get that pottyshot to find the gender too! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







12wScan-RamyaMidhun.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## zebadi

mommyberry said:


> Scan went perfectly well!!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby is so active and wasn't staying still. Whatever my ticker is saying is proven wrong 'coz baby is measureing 6 days ahead! :cloud9: Heartrate of 155 bpm. I'm just sooo soo soooo happy right now.
> 
> So my EDD has moved to 10/09... I'll be changing my ticker shortly and Yo_yo please change the first page for me! :flower:
> 
> Attached is the picture. It is a little grainy but that little white thing above the chest is the hand. My baby says "Hi!" to all you lovely ladies here!
> 
> Yo_yo - F'xed your scan goes well too and you get that pottyshot to find the gender too! :flower:

Thank you for the update and what a lovely scan pic!! 
Hi Baby!! thats just amazing. so happy for you. xx :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommy berry!! I'm sooo happy for you!! :happydance:
Beautiful scan pic too 
I'm sure you feel so relieved now you've seen your active little baby. I know it's been a worrying time for you, so relax now :hugs:

Will move your date now.

Thanks for the good luck honey. X


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh my word, Mommyberry...when you look closely at your baby, you see the eyes, nose and mouth and on the hand waving little fingers!! That's so cute!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I had my first baby dream last night. I had a boy with lots of dark hair. I was annoyed because I didn't have the right brand of nappy with me and the midwife brought over a bottle of formula without asking me if I wanted to breast feed.


----------



## zebadi

ladies, when do you think is the earliest we will start to feel baby ?? 
some say between 14-16 weeks... thats really early!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zabadi
With dd1 i got kicks from 16 weeks
Dd2 14 weeks
This one from 13.4 weeks. 
It varies person to person, but you might notice it in the bath or bed, wjen your still!


----------



## GeralynB

So glad your scan went well! So cute baby is waving


----------



## CharlieKeys

zephyr said:


> I saw my appointment card for my 20 week scan yesterday. 19 th of may. I thought no way!!! That seems too soon and I checked it out and sure enough I'm 20 weeks then.
> 
> I have the twins 2nd birthday coming up on the 1st of may so im busy planning that and also easter for all the kiddies so time is really flying. I cant believe it. I'm going easter and birthday shopping next week. Cant wait :p

Our 20 week scan is on the same day! Eeeek we can now say it's NEXT month :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely scan picture mommyberry!! So clear and yaaaay for being moved forward :)


----------



## ljo1984

Movement depends on placenta position too. I was told yesterday it is at front so could be a good few week still till I feel anything! Gutted :-(


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Lovely scan picture mommyberry!! So clear and yaaaay for being moved forward :)

Yeah...I'd like to be moved forwards....about 5 months forwards :haha:


----------



## zebadi

Yo_Yo said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan picture mommyberry!! So clear and yaaaay for being moved forward :)
> 
> Yeah...I'd like to be moved forwards....about 5 months forwards :haha:Click to expand...

LOL !!! I second that!!! :haha:


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the great scan mommyberry!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

CharlieKeys said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> I saw my appointment card for my 20 week scan yesterday. 19 th of may. I thought no way!!! That seems too soon and I checked it out and sure enough I'm 20 weeks then.
> 
> I have the twins 2nd birthday coming up on the 1st of may so im busy planning that and also easter for all the kiddies so time is really flying. I cant believe it. I'm going easter and birthday shopping next week. Cant wait :p
> 
> Our 20 week scan is on the same day! Eeeek we can now say it's NEXT month :)Click to expand...

OMG, I hadn't thought of that. Next month! My 20-week scan is May 22nd :wacko:

Mommyberry, I'm glad all is well with your little bean. So cute :)


----------



## newlywed2013

I hope I get to schedule my 20 week scan when I go in today! 

I also hope they try and listen for a heartbeat! Any thoughts on if they will?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Grr-just got a speeding ticket for doing 41mpr in a 30mpt zone! 
Wouldn't mind, but we were rushing to hospital when I was bleeding heavily! What a couple of weeks!

Scan in a couple of hours! Nervous big time!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> I hope I get to schedule my 20 week scan when I go in today!
> 
> I also hope they try and listen for a heartbeat! Any thoughts on if they will?

They did it with me at 12 or so weeks! Think it varies depending on your midwife/ob 
It doesn't hurt to ask/beg lol


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> Grr-just got a speeding ticket for doing 41mpr in a 30mpt zone!
> Wouldn't mind, but we were rushing to hospital when I was bleeding heavily! What a couple of weeks!
> 
> Scan in a couple of hours! Nervous big time!


Oh no! I would dispute that!


----------



## Kittycat155

Far as vitamins they are really for the Mom the baby WILL get what it needs from your body. Even if your not eating well/enough unless your not eating at all. 

I am feeling movement and have for few days. Not really inside much but if I rest hand on skin I can feel some. Especially at night time! I have always been very in tune with my body. Like when I fell one time I heard bone break and the nurse said I was faking. Told me to walk it off. Dr said I most likely would have broke skin and good thing I did my own thing. I also knew I was pregnant days after and started testing 2dpo even though I knew it would be - as I jsut felt lots of new things.


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Grr-just got a speeding ticket for doing 41mpr in a 30mpt zone!
> Wouldn't mind, but we were rushing to hospital when I was bleeding heavily! What a couple of weeks!
> 
> Scan in a couple of hours! Nervous big time!
> 
> 
> Oh no! I would dispute that!Click to expand...

It appears hard to contest on any grounds! they say there's no excuse! Urgh.
Must...stay....calm lol! :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

ugh so I leave in 20 min for my appointment and I started spotting! Again! Pink and brown when I wipe. I hope she listens for, and hears, babys heartbeat so I have a piece of mind!


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Grr-just got a speeding ticket for doing 41mpr in a 30mpt zone!
> Wouldn't mind, but we were rushing to hospital when I was bleeding heavily! What a couple of weeks!
> 
> Scan in a couple of hours! Nervous big time!
> 
> 
> Oh no! I would dispute that!Click to expand...
> 
> It appears hard to contest on any grounds! they say there's no excuse! Urgh.
> Must...stay....calm lol! :haha:Click to expand...

not even if you produce proof that you were on your way to the ER? That stinks! :nope:


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> ugh so I leave in 20 min for my appointment and I started spotting! Again! Pink and brown when I wipe. I hope she listens for, and hears, babys heartbeat so I have a piece of mind!

Hope it stops soon lovely :hugs: anything like that is stressful. Maybe she can give you a check to see if it's your cervix just a little irritated. 
Sure she will listen if your worried :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Hb 160 and she wasn't worried at all about the spotting. Baby wouldnt stay still!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-that's fab! :flower:

Had my scan-clot still there...still 50/50 really, but se did day there's signs of it turning into old blood.

And it looks like it's a baby boy!! We checked twice and I saw erm..quite a sizeable object between the legs-but we will see at the next scan to be sure


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Newlywed--that is great!!! FXd the spotting goes away quickly. Get some rest!

Yo yo--that sounds like a good report! So exciting that you got to see already that its a little boy! : )


----------



## newlywed2013

Somehow I have gained 15 lbs :( she set my goal at only one or two pounds over the next month and she wants me to try and have 2 servings of veggies with lunch and 2 with dinner. I haate most veggies.


----------



## junebaby08

Yo_Yo said:


> Newlywed-that's fab! :flower:
> 
> Had my scan-clot still there...still 50/50 really, but se did day there's signs of it turning into old blood.
> 
> And it looks like it's a baby boy!! We checked twice and I saw erm..quite a sizeable object between the legs-but we will see at the next scan to be sure

awesome !!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Somehow I have gained 15 lbs :( she set my goal at only one or two pounds over the next month and she wants me to try and have 2 servings of veggies with lunch and 2 with dinner. I haate most veggies.

Absolutely, no not worry about weight! I don't even weigh myself to know what I've gained, but if your feeling good, and trying to eat well I wouldn't be concerned. People gain at different stages in pregnancy-I'm usually a third tri gainer! But once baby is here, it got lost very fast!


----------



## ljo1984

That's madness!! Here you get weighed at booking in to do bmi (which is a load of crap anyway) and that's it, you don't get weighed again. Why is it a concern how much you put on and how is having a certain amount of veg at meals gonna change it lol. Really don't worry and I'd be inclined to refuse any more weight checks .i normally put on at end too cause of the nausea at beginning. Like yoyo said everyone gains at different rates at different times  xx


----------



## newlywed2013

thanks guys. They didnt even want me to gain anything until 20 weeks which I think is ridiculous. 

I know I havent been eating that great, I'm reaching for whats quick and yummy rather than what will be filling and healthy. I'm going to try and eat healthier and see how it goes.


----------



## kel21

Congrats on boy, yoyo! Glad to hear it is starting to turn to old blood.

Yay for heartbeat newlywed!


----------



## jmandrews

So scary YoYo! That officer is a jerk for giving you a ticket. Glad everything is ok! Yay for a baby boy! Crazy to think pretty soon everyone will be finding out the genders. 

Found out today my HCG is down to less than 2 :) got
The ok to start TTC again! Yay! I'm going to temp this time since I'm not sure where I am in my cycle. 

Best wishes everyone! Happy 2nd Tri to some of you! Miss you all! 
It's almost been one month since we said goodbye. :( time is flying.


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> Somehow I have gained 15 lbs :( she set my goal at only one or two pounds over the next month and she wants me to try and have 2 servings of veggies with lunch and 2 with dinner. I haate most veggies.

I know it's really hard but you should def try! You will probably gain the most weight the last trimester and the more you gain before the worst you'll feel towards the end. It's really important! Also, GD is very common when a lot of weight is gained! I made the mistake of eating all I wanted with my first DD and my last trimester was miserable. Luckily, this time around I've actually lost 15 lbs my first tri and trying to watch what I eat! It's very important!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> So scary YoYo! That officer is a jerk for giving you a ticket. Glad everything is ok! Yay for a baby boy! Crazy to think pretty soon everyone will be finding out the genders.
> 
> Found out today my HCG is down to less than 2 :) got
> The ok to start TTC again! Yay! I'm going to temp this time since I'm not sure where I am in my cycle.
> 
> Best wishes everyone! Happy 2nd Tri to some of you! Miss you all!
> It's almost been one month since we said goodbye. :( time is flying.

Thinking of you, JM! Praying you get a healthy, sticky little bean soon!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I got to have a scan today at my checkup, and little one would not sit still!! But we did manage to get a ton of good pics, and the heartrate was 176. It was such a relief to see that all looked as it should! : )


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats newlywed on the good scan! I'm worried that I haven't gained any weight yet. I am overweight already, so part of me is excited. Especially since I truly am eating whatever I want! But, on the other hand part of me is worried. 

Yo-yo, that's awesome that they're able to see this early! Hopefully it's accurate! 


AFM I went to the doctor today because as of last night my throat hurt so badly that I could barely talk. I was running a fever, but had major chills. Didn't even think about the fact that I was using a heated blanket to keep my outside warm. At the doctors today, the doctor confirmed that it is strep throat and gave me antibiotics. 

It was a very awkward visit, as I am out of town, and wasn't able to see my doctor. And even though I told them I was pregnant when I made the appointment they didn't send me to an OB, but a general doctor and she just didn't know what was acceptable to subscribe me or not. Eventually she was able to figure it out. It's been very hard to eat, but I'm trying very hard to drink as much as I can! 

I'm also having a lot of trouble sleeping, so if anyone knows any tips on what I could do to help myself fall asleep that would be great! I asked the doctor today and she just told me to exercise more, but other than that I'm screwed. :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Mushymilkfor2 - do you have a maternity pillow? That's done the trick for me. Super comfy! I have to have a pillow propped under my belly to be comfy. 

Newlywed and Mommyberry yay for the good scans!!!! Glad the babes are all okay! 

Yo yo - so exciting to know it may be a boy! :) 

Love the bump and scan pics everyone! 

Sorry to every now feeling well :( 

As to weight gain, I'm overweight and my doc told me I should gain anything till end of 2nd or even 3rd trimester and that I should only gain 15 lbs. in a twin pregnancy! I was like are you kidding me! But so far I haven't gained any. I actually lost a few lbs at first. I've come back up to prepregnancy weight and seem to be staying there for now even though I eat constantly! I'm being conscious about eating lots of healthy foods but I also indulge my cravings. 

Today I took a nap and woke up craving animal crackers and soft serve ice cream sundaes haha got my crackers here and taking DH out for ice cream tonight lol

During my nap I had a dream about a baby boy and at the end of the dream the boy turned into a girl. I'm taking this as a sign that I'm getting a boy and a girl haha


----------



## mommyberry

Yo_yo - Good sign that clot is turning into old blood. Rest up properly and the whole clot should be out of your system soon. So you are team :blue: !! Yay!!! It must be nice to find out that you are having a boy after 2 girls right!?

Newlywed - Congrats on hearing the heartbeat and don't you worry about the weight. If veggies is a big problem replace it with some other healthy food which you actually like. I'm sure there are a ton of options if you visit a dietician once.

Mushymilkfor2 - Sleeping well has been a problem for me too. I moved my bed to the wall so that I can have my back against the wall when I sleep and it helped a little. So wall supports my back and the pregnancy pillow comforts my tummy and leg. You should try that.


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Congrats newlywed on the good scan! I'm worried that I haven't gained any weight yet. I am overweight already, so part of me is excited. Especially since I truly am eating whatever I want! But, on the other hand part of me is worried.
> 
> Yo-yo, that's awesome that they're able to see this early! Hopefully it's accurate!
> 
> 
> AFM I went to the doctor today because as of last night my throat hurt so badly that I could barely talk. I was running a fever, but had major chills. Didn't even think about the fact that I was using a heated blanket to keep my outside warm. At the doctors today, the doctor confirmed that it is strep throat and gave me antibiotics.
> 
> It was a very awkward visit, as I am out of town, and wasn't able to see my doctor. And even though I told them I was pregnant when I made the appointment they didn't send me to an OB, but a general doctor and she just didn't know what was acceptable to subscribe me or not. Eventually she was able to figure it out. It's been very hard to eat, but I'm trying very hard to drink as much as I can!
> 
> I'm also having a lot of trouble sleeping, so if anyone knows any tips on what I could do to help myself fall asleep that would be great! I asked the doctor today and she just told me to exercise more, but other than that I'm screwed. :(

If you are having trouble falling asleep because of your illness then you could try benadryl. I usually do nyquil when I'm sick, so benadryl is a good alternative when you're sick.


----------



## AshleyLK

Sounds like all is well in the land of baby making!

My next ob appointment was moved up a week because apparently my doc has to leave town...so next appointment is April 10th. This weekend I will be double digits (hey I'm playing catch up to the rest of you all:haha:)


As if pregnany isn't stressful enough, we put moving on top of it all! Also we bought a house where all the walls were dark green! I was getting depressed just sitting in my new house, so dark and gloomy... lol I had to get It painted STAT! I've attached some photos. The brightness just changes my mood. Funny how paint color can effect ones feelings

Also I have yet to announce on Facebook so yesterday (April fools day) I purposely posted a picture of the new baby's Room With the caption "new baby's room all painted and ready to go!...well everyone thought it was an April fools joke! Lol so funny, jokes on them. 

Good night y'all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## AshleyLK

Only allowed me to attach one image, well here is more the final outcome
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kel21

Very nice!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jm-we miss you here too. Love seeing you check in here :flower: and you'll slways be part of this group :hugs:
So pleased you have the ok to start ttc-cant wait to hear about your bfp! Your fertility is higher after you've had a pregnancy, so ive got my fingers crossed its going to be quick for you. 

Mommyberry-yes, resting up still...hope you are too? We have had quite a week haven't we? These babies better give us a nice relaxing pregnancy from now on!
Boy of girl I am happy, after all the stress I just want to have a healthy baby!  its so early to tell gender, but its nice thinking of a ba y as boy or girl rather than 'it' lol
Are you going to find out gender? 

Can't wait you update our bumpkin list with pinks and blues ladies!


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> I got to have a scan today at my checkup, and little one would not sit still!! But we did manage to get a ton of good pics, and the heartrate was 176. It was such a relief to see that all looked as it should! : )

That's great news! Love it when they put on a show for the scan! Glad you got nice pics too


----------



## calm

Just noticed I didn't say my due date. Its 28 of October, but I don't think I will get there. Firstly because I'm having twins so I think they let you get to 37 weeks, and then because I have to have a C-section due to hip problem. If we make it to October I will be happy!


----------



## Yo_Yo

calm said:


> Just noticed I didn't say my due date. Its 28 of October, but I don't think I will get there. Firstly because I'm having twins so I think they let you get to 37 weeks, and then because I have to have a C-section due to hip problem. If we make it to October I will be happy!

Will put your date up. It makes sense you will go a little earlier though with it being twins


----------



## cntrygrl

With all the questions and concerns to the weight gain. I am 5'3" and 125lbs, my midwife told me I should only gain 20-25lbs. Which seemed reasonable to me. If you think about it the extra weight gain puts stress on your joints, back, and hips. If you are already over weight there is really no need to add a tremendous amount of weight to that carrying twins or not. Your baby will naturally take from you. So even though we are eating for 2 or 3 in some cases we don't need that many extra calories per day. Let alone you're setting yourself up for GD and complications further on.


----------



## jmandrews

Don't stress about weight gain. I just let my body do what it needed to do. My dr told me to gain between 25 and 30 lbs. I gained 36 lbs with my DD. I was 106 prepregnancy. I lost most of it quickly. :) just drink lots of water! I got super dehydrated when I was pregnant even though I was drinking tons of water. 

Thanks Yo Yo :) 
Makes me feel good knowing I'm still welcome here. I really enjoy hearing about how u all are doing. I'll def let you know when I get my BFP. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## mommyberry

Due to the 6days leap I got from the dating scan yesterday... I quickly jumped from the plum to the Peach! :happydance: Second trimester!!!

Jm - :thumbup: for BFP!


----------



## GeralynB

calm said:


> Just noticed I didn't say my due date. Its 28 of October, but I don't think I will get there. Firstly because I'm having twins so I think they let you get to 37 weeks, and then because I have to have a C-section due to hip problem. If we make it to October I will be happy!

We're due date buddies!



mommyberry said:


> Due to the 6days leap I got from the dating scan yesterday... I quickly jumped from the plum to the Peach! :happydance: Second trimester!!!
> 
> Jm - :thumbup: for BFP!

Yay for a peach and the 2nd trimester!


----------



## kel21

I gained 90lbs with my ds and did not get gd. My ob has not told me an amount to gain, and I am not going to stress about it either. I know I won't gain like I did before, just because I am better informed this time (never even occurred to me last time to look things up on the Internet! ) and won't make the same rookie mistakes. No stress!! :) 

Yay for skipping ahead to second tri!

Good luck jm!

Yesterday I carried too many heavy groceries at one time and my stomach hurts (still) right across where baby is :( No spotting, I think I just pulled something. A little worried though.


----------



## cntrygrl

https://www.marchofdimes.com/pregnancy/overweight-and-obesity-during-pregnancy.aspx#

Thought this might help on why doctors want some women to gain little weight. It's all based on your bmi.


----------



## calm

GeralynB :happydance:


----------



## AshleyLK

Kel21- I just noticed you had your bpm of your baby in your signature. Do you have a feeling you are having a boy with that rate? Mine was in the 150's around that same time, I think I'm having a girl!


----------



## kel21

AshleyLK said:


> Kel21- I just noticed you had your bpm of your baby in your signature. Do you have a feeling you are having a boy with that rate? Mine was in the 150's around that same time, I think I'm having a girl!

Last time I was at the dr the heart rate was in the 160's. I think it was that slow because it was still early. We are thinking girl :) But really we have no idea!


----------



## StarBrites

Good luck JM!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Glad to hear lots of positive news of scans, entering second tris and people feeling better! 

Jm - I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Got my first appointment on Monday, can't wait!


----------



## rbourre

My ultrasound is coming fast, it's on Monday. I'm so excited. I think this is the only week ever that I will be hoping the weekend goes fast. 

It seems like just yesterday that I booked my ultrasound and I wasn't even 6 weeks then.


----------



## MamaMac123

Ashley - your house is gorgeous! I'm jealous! Haha an I definitely agree on the paint change affecting mood. It's so true how environment can effect us. For me my mood changes drastically with the weather. I'm sooo relieved days are gettin longer and we're finally headed out of this dreadful winter! 

Jm - fx for your rainbow baby!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

rbourre said:


> My ultrasound is coming fast, it's on Monday. I'm so excited. I think this is the only week ever that I will be hoping the weekend goes fast.
> 
> It seems like just yesterday that I booked my ultrasound and I wasn't even 6 weeks then.

Good luck with the scan! Can't wait for mine! Still a month to go :sigh:


----------



## ashaz

Wow ladies such good news over the past few days. Congrats on those that have moved to the 2nd trimester. 

AFM: heard the heartbeat on Tuesday (143). Going to high risk doctor tomorrow and hope they do a scan but not sure if they will. Overall feeling well. We are doing the gender reveal party this Sunday since we got the bloodwork at 10 weeks which told us the sex. We are so excited.

Good luck to everyone over the weekend!


----------



## mommyberry

Just gave 7 vials of blood for all those tests! :sad1: I'm going to :sleep: and pamper myself for the rest of today! :awww:


----------



## kiki28

Monday is my scan too :) hoping the weekend goes quickly!


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Just gave 7 vials of blood for all those tests! :sad1: I'm going to :sleep: and pamper myself for the rest of today! :awww:

Yikes! 7?! You deserve chocolate and rest now lovely!

Just had bloods taken too, but too much of a whimp to see how many they did!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ashaz said:


> Wow ladies such good news over the past few days. Congrats on those that have moved to the 2nd trimester.
> 
> AFM: heard the heartbeat on Tuesday (143). Going to high risk doctor tomorrow and hope they do a scan but not sure if they will. Overall feeling well. We are doing the gender reveal party this Sunday since we got the bloodwork at 10 weeks which told us the sex. We are so excited.
> 
> Good luck to everyone over the weekend!

How nice you've found out gender nice and early! Hope you get your scan!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> Monday is my scan too :) hoping the weekend goes quickly!

Good luck for your scan! Exciting! 

Good luck rbourre for yours too! :flower:


----------



## staceymxxx

I've had my follow up scan baby was wriggling like mad.. seen everything including his BOY BITS!!!!!!! consultant is certain hes a boy and there was no mistaking his little willy lol!! Gutted i forgot to ask for a pic of him though :( :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> I've had my follow up scan baby was wriggling like mad.. seen everything including his BOY BITS!!!!!!! consultant is certain hes a boy and there was no mistaking his little willy lol!! Gutted i forgot to ask for a pic of him though :( :(

Aww that's great!  a little boy!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

staceymxxx said:


> I've had my follow up scan baby was wriggling like mad.. seen everything including his BOY BITS!!!!!!! consultant is certain hes a boy and there was no mistaking his little willy lol!! Gutted i forgot to ask for a pic of him though :( :(

That's great news you found out so early! Glad all is well.


----------



## StarBrites

ooo We have a few :blue: 's for the first page now!! Congrats ladies!
I had another dream last night that the U/S lady told me it was a girl. 
I can't wait to find out!


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I've had my follow up scan baby was wriggling like mad.. seen everything including his BOY BITS!!!!!!! consultant is certain hes a boy and there was no mistaking his little willy lol!! Gutted i forgot to ask for a pic of him though :( :(
> 
> Aww that's great!  a little boy!!Click to expand...

I know all along ive been calling him he and my gut instinct said boy xx


----------



## staceymxxx

Loopy Laura said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I've had my follow up scan baby was wriggling like mad.. seen everything including his BOY BITS!!!!!!! consultant is certain hes a boy and there was no mistaking his little willy lol!! Gutted i forgot to ask for a pic of him though :( :(
> 
> That's great news you found out so early! Glad all is well.Click to expand...

Thankyou i'm so excited i could burst lol x


----------



## MamaMac123

staceymxxx said:


> I've had my follow up scan baby was wriggling like mad.. seen everything including his BOY BITS!!!!!!! consultant is certain hes a boy and there was no mistaking his little willy lol!! Gutted i forgot to ask for a pic of him though :( :(

:( I hate that so much! We didn't get a photo of the twins at our first ultrasound either because I didn't know I had to ask for one. Why wouldn't a mom want a photo??? Seriously why isn't that just automatic?!? Makes me nuts! I have to wait till next month to have a pic :( 

So fun though that you know the gender already!!! :) that is exciting! I can't wait to know!


----------



## staceymxxx

MamaMac123 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I've had my follow up scan baby was wriggling like mad.. seen everything including his BOY BITS!!!!!!! consultant is certain hes a boy and there was no mistaking his little willy lol!! Gutted i forgot to ask for a pic of him though :( :(
> 
> :( I hate that so much! We didn't get a photo of the twins at our first ultrasound either because I didn't know I had to ask for one. Why wouldn't a mom want a photo??? Seriously why isn't that just automatic?!? Makes me nuts! I have to wait till next month to have a pic :(
> 
> So fun though that you know the gender already!!! :) that is exciting! I can't wait to know!Click to expand...

I know i was so shocked when she said she knew what sex baby was!! And exactly i could of cried when she said afterwards i didnt get one because i didnt ask, who wouldnt want one :( xx


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the boy Stacymxxx! Sorry you didn't get a picture though.


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for finding out the gender!! 
I still have another 4 weeks before my sister will do an early scan to try and see the gender


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> ooo We have a few :blue: 's for the first page now!! Congrats ladies!
> I had another dream last night that the U/S lady told me it was a girl.
> I can't wait to find out!

Wonder if it's a girl then?!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

How cool that you know what you are having already Staceymxxx and yo_yo. I think I will have another boy.


----------



## La Mere

JM- So glad to hear from you! :hugs: Fingers crossed for your bfp!

Good luck to all those with scans coming up and congrats to those who have had them and gotten great pics of their little one and/or got to hear the heart beat!! Also congrats to those who have already found out the gender of their little one!

AFM: I am now 12 weeks two days! :happydance: Can't believe it seems to be going so quickly! All this talk of gender thought I would pipe in that I think I will be having another girl this time... but won't know for sure until gummi decides to make his/her appearance in October! I'm curious as to how many of you girls are planning to stay yellow throughout the pregnancy or if most everyone is finding out? I've been yellow with both of my previous pregnancies and I thought it was so fun! I've got clothes from my daughter and son in storage, so I am covered either way... though the clothes I have from when my daughter was a newborn and up are mostly light spring/summer clothes as she was born in February. :/ So guess I will probably have to get some winter stuff if it is a girl.. but not too worried! 

Hope that everyone is doing well and can't wait to hear how the scans go for the ladies who have them coming up soon~~


----------



## ljo1984

^ I'm team yellow  was with last two as well. I absolutely love not knowing  both times I didn't even look straight away, just took in their little faces for a few mins. I'm hoping my eldest is about for the birth this time as I said she can be my mini mw and she can say if it's a girl or boy and help daddy cut the cord <3 
I think another pink at the moment. Which if if is I'm very excited about it  love having girlies although they a madams at the moment!! They sense my weakness that I'm exhausted lol.


----------



## Kittycat155

I will not find out. I am not even having US done anyways. I have been buying clothes(used) an am set first 9 months. I will be trailing clearence sales for 9+months clothing as should be able to get things for $1-2 a piece at the season end sales. Need cloth diapers/wipes and a car seat. All else is taken care of lol.


----------



## La Mere

ljo1984 said:


> ^ I'm team yellow  was with last two as well. I absolutely love not knowing  both times I didn't even look straight away, just took in their little faces for a few mins. I'm hoping my eldest is about for the birth this time as I said she can be my mini mw and she can say if it's a girl or boy and help daddy cut the cord <3
> I think another pink at the moment. Which if if is I'm very excited about it  love having girlies although they a madams at the moment!! They sense my weakness that I'm exhausted lol.

I am completely with you! I understand that some women find it easier if they know beforehand... but for me it is so much more exciting to get to hear for the first time if it is a boy or girl along with their first cries. Once my daughter is a little older, I'd like for her to be part of it, but as she is only 3.. I would prefer her and her brother to sleep through it. She actually did sleep through my labor with my son, woke up just a few minutes after he was born. It was such a sweet thing to see, my baby girl sleepily coming to investigate this screaming little bundle! :haha: But it all really just depends on when I go into labor with this one. My mom will (fingers crossed) make it up for the birth, so she will be able to take care of them if they are wide awake. 



Kittycat155 said:


> I will not find out. I am not even having US done anyways. I have been buying clothes(used) an am set first 9 months. I will be trailing clearence sales for 9+months clothing as should be able to get things for $1-2 a piece at the season end sales. Need cloth diapers/wipes and a car seat. All else is taken care of lol.

It's nice that at least a few of us aren't finding out! Surprises are always so much fun!!

I've never had any US with either of my previous pregnancies. With my first my midwifes were a private practitioners, so didn't offer them and with my second, I did all my own prenatal care and took care of all the birthing arrangements myself (well, my DH helped). We were extremely lucky, we were given everything we needed by my first midwife.. clothes, car seat, even a jumper! We've only just really had to start buying clothes for my daughter and even then we still go to thrift stores, etc.


----------



## staceymxxx

CharmedKirsty said:


> How cool that you know what you are having already Staceymxxx and yo_yo. I think I will have another boy.

I know my partner missed today so i've booked a private scan for in 4 weeks, then 20 week nhs scan, the specialist heart scan at 22 weeks and private 3d at 28 weeks and thats it, i love having scans x


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone decided on what they are doing for feeding, bottle or breast? 

Also is anyone having cloth nappies?x


----------



## La Mere

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone decided on what they are doing for feeding, bottle or breast?
> 
> Also is anyone having cloth nappies?x

Breast and cloth diapering here! I've breastfeed both my older kids and they were both cloth diapered. My youngest who just turned 15 months is still in diapers, but am working on getting him out of them by October.


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone decided on what they are doing for feeding, bottle or breast?
> 
> Also is anyone having cloth nappies?x

I love scans too! I've two next week  be lovely for your oh to see the baby on the scan next time.

I'm breastfeeding. I did with my other two girls. Once you get through those first few days, it's great! 
I love the cute cloth nappies! Seriously going to look into it. Anyone know if they are easy/hard work? 

Nice to see some sticking team yellow! Will be exciting when you hold that baby and find out. I've no will power to not find out!


----------



## staceymxxx

I couldn't hold out i HAD to know lol..... 

La Mere, can you explain cloth nappies to me and how they work? like with liners and things? i'm confused x


----------



## La Mere

Stacy- I've never used any of the like g diapers which I've heard are sort of a cross between cloth and disposables. They use liners. 

I used bird's eye knit flat diapers, cotton prefolds with plastic covers (several brands and kinds, will compile a list) and a few pocket diapers. The brands of pocket diapers I have are swaddlebees and baby kicks. The swaddlebees can be used with or without an insert as they have a nice little sewn in "pad" where as the inserts IMO should always be used with the baby kicks as they are a thin-ish terry cloth like material made from organic cotton and hemp. I've found them to be quite easy, though with our house being under construction, I've had to use a laundry mat so that makes it a little difficult! I've sent you some amazon links in a message to look at some of the kinds of cloth diapers there are out there! I hope it helps and happy to answer anymore questions you may have. :flower:


----------



## kel21

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone decided on what they are doing for feeding, bottle or breast?
> 
> Also is anyone having cloth nappies?x

I plan on breast feeding, I did with my ds until he was 6 months old. I thought it would be easier to bottle feed, but soon found out it was a pain and so very expensive! I will probably bf longer this time!

And I am a disposable diaper girl all the way! Sorry if that offends anyone, but that is just the way I roll. :haha:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kel, I am ALL over the disposable diaper bandwagon. ; ) I think cloth diapering is fabulous and of course great for the environment. But our LO will be shuffled around to so many family members during the week while DH and I are at work, that the convenience factor does it.

I'm also going to bottle feed. I tried to breastfeed my son, and had a horrific experience! It was such a load off my shoulders when we switched to formula. I was a better mom when we switched to formula. So I plan to start out using bottles with this little one. I know there are a ton of benefits to breastfeeding, but my 4 year old is incredibly healthy, and is smart and happy. So I have to believe formula is a healthy option as well. : ) But I do admire women who breastfeed and stick with it!! Its a tough gig.


----------



## zephyr

I cloth diaper my twins so will be for this one too.

I wont be breast feeding though :( ive breastfed all my kids except one twin she had alot of feeding/latching issues when born so couldnt feed and she was reacting to my milk when i expressed and was losing weight.

My other twin refused to eat off one of my breasts and it was later discovered that there was a lump in there.

had an ultrasound and they said its not cancer, they didnt know what it was but they suspect it is trapped milk because I was breastfeeding.

it has caused a great deal of pain for the last 2 years so once my guy weans I wont be going through that again. (It still hurts constantly to this day) 
I am a bit sad about it but we decided we wouldnt be breastfeeding before I got pregnant so its okay.


----------



## GeralynB

I plan on breastfeeding. Don't know much about the cloth diapering...I'll have to look into this. Does it create a lot of extra laundry?


----------



## La Mere

GeralynB said:


> I plan on breastfeeding. Don't know much about the cloth diapering...I'll have to look into this. Does it create a lot of extra laundry?

A little but no more so than having a baby will crate extra laundry lol. Course, it also depends on how often you do laundry in the first place.


----------



## rbourre

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone decided on what they are doing for feeding, bottle or breast?
> 
> Also is anyone having cloth nappies?x

I am going to try really hard to breastfeed this time. I couldn't right from the start with my daughter because she was premature. She got used to bottles and then wouldn't latch very well, plus she was badly tongue tied which wasn't fixed until she was 4 months. She had pumped milk exclusively for 4 months, then for 2 months she had a mix of pumped milk and formula before we ran out of frozen breastmilk and I dried up. I did buy a few bottles this time just in case we need them. 

I am sticking to disposable diapers.


----------



## zephyr

GeralynB said:


> I plan on breastfeeding. Don't know much about the cloth diapering...I'll have to look into this. Does it create a lot of extra laundry?

not for us it didnt, an extra load every 2 days.
we do about 2 loads a day of regular laundry for our family with a 10kg washer so for us it wasnt a big change.
The amount of naps two babies go through is crazy so it has saved us thousands.
We do use disposables over night tho. I find my ones sleep better when they arent in cloth over night.

I was actually looking online yesterday at reusable baby wipes :p I go through about 5 packs with the twins each week. This may be a little nuts but im going to buy some and test it out :p
we have bum flannels we use when we run out of wipes anyways and we dont mind it and I figured it cant be too much different to that.
will be getting colour coded ones so we know which are for faces and hands :p


----------



## Jcliff

Breast feeding, and disposable diapers. I tried the cloth with my DD and was a haste. I'll most likely have two in diapers at the same time so Huggies it is!


----------



## La Mere

Well, I will admit.. for the first week of my daughter's life she was in disposables, lol. I have nothing against them really, cloth diapering has just saved us so much money and some of the things I found when I was doing research before I had my daughter really kind of put me off disposables. Plus, I've noticed a lot less diaper rashes, etc. while using cloth diapers versus disposables... not just with my babies either. I had a friend who used cloth for a few months after baby was born then switched to disposables and had terrible troubles with diaper rashes. :shrug: But it is each individuals choice, as is bottle feeding versus breastfeeding. I know a lot of moms who have a high opinion of themselves because they are "natural" moms... but I've always felt that no one has the right to make another feel like a "failure" for not going the "all natural" route. What works for one simply won't work for another... not sure why I went off on this tangent, tbh... I guess it was because I was just trying to make sure no one got offended or felt as if I was trying to act in a "holier than thou" manner. Now I am just rambling.. so I think I am off.... :dohh:


----------



## Kittycat155

Breast(worst case pumping) and cloth diaper. Getting the flats that you fold up and then cover. Will do a load every other day as seems to be best for keeping odor down and stains managable. Have heard of some going longer or doing them everyday to keep what is needed to minimum. 

My husband is a little worried about the washer smelling but I was a home health aide and put in adult bed pads/bedding and never and issue until she got a front loader. I will not go there. Just if you have one check the rims as they get nasty very very easily.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

La Mere said:


> Well, I will admit.. for the first week of my daughter's life she was in disposables, lol. I have nothing against them really, cloth diapering has just saved us so much money and some of the things I found when I was doing research before I had my daughter really kind of put me off disposables. Plus, I've noticed a lot less diaper rashes, etc. while using cloth diapers versus disposables... not just with my babies either. I had a friend who used cloth for a few months after baby was born then switched to disposables and had terrible troubles with diaper rashes. :shrug: But it is each individuals choice, as is bottle feeding versus breastfeeding. I know a lot of moms who have a high opinion of themselves because they are "natural" moms... but I've always felt that no one has the right to make another feel like a "failure" for not going the "all natural" route. What works for one simply won't work for another... not sure why I went off on this tangent, tbh... I guess it was because I was just trying to make sure no one got offended or felt as if I was trying to act in a "holier than thou" manner. Now I am just rambling.. so I think I am off.... :dohh:

You put that all very sweetly, and there's no way anyone would be offended by it. : )

I think you're exactly right...great moms come in all fashions, and it takes just doing it and finding what works for you. We all love our babies, and we all do what we feel is best, and that is what matters. : )


----------



## StarBrites

I plan on breastfeeding and we are probably going to use disposables as we live in an apartment and share a washer with everyone else in the building. I don't feel like it would be very sanitary or fair for our neighbors to use the same washer we'd use to wash our babes poopy diapers. The washer also doesn't have very many settings and I can't choose whether to use hot or cold water. I wish we could, though!


----------



## AshleyLK

I will be using disposables and doing a mix of breastfeeding and formula feeding.

Unlike some other ladies, breastfeeding went very good for my daughter and I...too good perhaps she still breast feeds to sleep at 18 months...

As a baby she wouldn't take a bottle, no one could watch her and I had to leave my career. This was very stressful for me and restrictive. I am now a firm believer, what's best for momma, is best for baby. I will make sure this baby can adapt to a bottle when needed because I have other requirements in life now, such as my toddler. 

This is the best combination for my family!


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I have severe morning sickness that's put me in getting IV fluids...starting to come around now, but it's put me out of commission! Luckily my MIL was able to come stay for a few weeks and help with my almost 2 year old. 

Super excited for all the scans and gender reveals! Congrats!

I had my first tri screening/scan and got to see the little bugger drinking amniotic fluid, which was so cool! Also kicking heaps, which is fun but scary for the third tri! I felt movement today for the first time - also exciting :happydance:

To jump in on some current topics, I'll breastfeed again...I loved it! DD just weaned herself at about 20/21 months. I also cloth diapered for 8 months, and will def cloth for the first 6 months. We had issues with our old pipes and the washer, so I stopped since it was starting to require too much time, but a purely bf baby poops water soluble poo, so it's super easy. Gets gross with solids though!:nope: if you do choose to cloth diaper and have questions, allaboutclothdiapering.com (I think that's the site) is a great resource.

I think whatever works for each family is best for baby!


----------



## zephyr

La Mere said:


> Well, I will admit.. for the first week of my daughter's life she was in disposables, lol. I have nothing against them really, cloth diapering has just saved us so much money and some of the things I found when I was doing research before I had my daughter really kind of put me off disposables. Plus, I've noticed a lot less diaper rashes, etc. while using cloth diapers versus disposables... not just with my babies either. I had a friend who used cloth for a few months after baby was born then switched to disposables and had terrible troubles with diaper rashes. :shrug: But it is each individuals choice, as is bottle feeding versus breastfeeding. I know a lot of moms who have a high opinion of themselves because they are "natural" moms... but I've always felt that no one has the right to make another feel like a "failure" for not going the "all natural" route. What works for one simply won't work for another... not sure why I went off on this tangent, tbh... I guess it was because I was just trying to make sure no one got offended or felt as if I was trying to act in a "holier than thou" manner. Now I am just rambling.. so I think I am off.... :dohh:

Hey you know that's funny you say that neither of my twins have ever had a rash while in cloth. My other children who I used disposables on got a few.

I feel the same way! It really annoys me when people make you feel bad for your choices! I'll happily give advice but cloth isn't for everyone. Heck I refused to use cloth on them as newborns ick! We did a couple of nb poos and that was it till they started solids lol


----------



## newlywed2013

I am cloth diapering with disposables while we are out. 
And breast feeding


----------



## Kittycat155

Was like oh she felt kicking cool how far along...oh crap 135 weeks!!!:) I know some may think I am nuts but I am feeling lots of something. Especially sitting in husbands car as I drive SUV and seat is very adjustable adn his only moves front to back.


----------



## Yo_Yo

cricket in VA said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I have severe morning sickness that's put me in getting IV fluids...starting to come around now, but it's put me out of commission! Luckily my MIL was able to come stay for a few weeks and help with my almost 2 year old.
> 
> Super excited for all the scans and gender reveals! Congrats!
> 
> I had my first tri screening/scan and got to see the little bugger drinking amniotic fluid, which was so cool! Also kicking heaps, which is fun but scary for the third tri! I felt movement today for the first time - also exciting :happydance:
> 
> To jump in on some current topics, I'll breastfeed again...I loved it! DD just weaned herself at about 20/21 months. I also cloth diapered for 8 months, and will def cloth for the first 6 months. We had issues with our old pipes and the washer, so I stopped since it was starting to require too much time, but a purely bf baby poops water soluble poo, so it's super easy. Gets gross with solids though!:nope: if you do choose to cloth diaper and have questions, allaboutclothdiapering.com (I think that's the site) is a great resource.
> 
> I think whatever works for each family is best for baby!

Oh no. Sorry you've been on an iv drip-are you feeling better? :flower:
Glad your mil could help with your lo. Makes all the difference.
Cute your feeling those first kicks  aww!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Urgh. Feel sick today :-( did last night too. It's not morning sickness, but more something I ate or a virus. Absolutely cannot be sick as I worry it will trigger another bleed!
On a positive note-15 weeks today! Yay.

How's everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## mommyberry

Wow... so much insight! This is my first baby and I haven't thought so much about all the diapering and breastfeeding. Looks like it is time I start planning/researching on what would suit me better.

My mom told me strictly that I was cloth diapered and so should be my baby :haha: But I like newlywed's idea of disposable when out and cloth when at home. Sounds reasonable and doable. ((pssstt - In India we hire maids for all cleanings and washings. Oh no... we are not oppressing anyone... we pay them handsomely :haha: ))

Breastfeeding sounds like a healthy option provided I get enough to satisfy baby's hunger. A few days ago Mamamac mentioned placenta encapsulation enhances breastmilk and it got me intrigued. I'm still going to deeply research on this. 

Like La mere put it so sweetly, it is everyone's own choice and all the options are damn good. No saints in here.


----------



## Monjon07

I guess I would be considered a late new-comer lol but I just found this post perusing around this site. I am due October 5th with a little boy! Also, how do I edit my signature? I haven't been able to figure it out for the life of me haha


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Monjon07 said:


> I guess I would be considered a late new-comer lol but I just found this post perusing around this site. I am due October 5th with a little boy! Also, how do I edit my signature? I haven't been able to figure it out for the life of me haha

Welcome! October 5 is a good day! It's my birthday so I'm a little biased! 

I wish I could tell you how to change your signature, but I forgot. I did a lot of exploring. I would do it again, but I'm on my phone so it's a pain. 


I plan on breastfeeding and cloth diapering with disposables while out. I just don't know anything about cloth diapers yet! But it's something I told myself I would do many years ago!


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone decided on what they are doing for feeding, bottle or breast?
> 
> Also is anyone having cloth nappies?x

I'll be bf again. I did with my other two and I'm do glad I stubbornly stuck to it with my first (I almost cracked at one point lol) when I see how much formula is!! Ridiculous prices.
I also just bought some cloth nappies last night and very excited to give them a go this time! One lot I got at birth to potty so I'm gonna test them ones on my toddler when they arrive


----------



## ljo1984

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Monjon07 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I would be considered a late new-comer lol but I just found this post perusing around this site. I am due October 5th with a little boy! Also, how do I edit my signature? I haven't been able to figure it out for the life of me haha
> 
> Welcome! October 5 is a good day! It's my birthday so I'm a little biased!
> 
> I wish I could tell you how to change your signature, but I forgot. I did a lot of exploring. I would do it again, but I'm on my phone so it's a pain.
> 
> 
> I plan on breastfeeding and cloth diapering with disposables while out. I just don't know anything about cloth diapers yet! But it's something I told myself I would do many years ago!Click to expand...

I've been researching nappies for about a week and finally think I've got my head around all the different types (think been the main word lol) but I'll be using disposables while meconium is going on and over night or long journys/days out.


----------



## calm

Got myself a pumpkin! :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

I'm so starving!! This past week I've woken up during the night hungry. Well the last few nights I've been having a second dinner later on as I'm hungry before bed now haha. 

After dinner tonight I wound up eating a bowl of roasted figs, an apple, a 2 egg omelette and a huge green salad!!!

Anyone else really hungry?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Monjon07 said:


> I guess I would be considered a late new-comer lol but I just found this post perusing around this site. I am due October 5th with a little boy! Also, how do I edit my signature? I haven't been able to figure it out for the life of me haha

Welcome to bumpkins  I will add you to the list! 

If you click on your username at the top right, and click of customise profile it should come up on your left hand side 'edit signature' 


Calm-yay for your pumpkin on siggy

Zephyr-I am hungry all the time too-I sent my hubby downstairs for food at midnight. Still feel sick if I don't eat. Think it's normal though/I alwYs get super hungry when pregnant!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ps-three baby boys on our by bumpkin list now!

Hopefully we will get some pink soon too! Exciting finding out what everyone's having!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats yoyo on 15 weeks! Hope you don't get sick. 

I plan on breastfeeding but as this is my first baby I have no idea what to expect and have heard some horror stories - so I'm not going to worry if it doesn't work for me or baby - and will be quite happy to switch to formula if so.

I think I will be using disposables but need to look into this a bit more.

Zephyr - I'm so hungry all the time - I can't sleep in in the mornings anymore as my stomach won't let me! (And I want to make the most of nice sleepy mornings!) - you're very good with your healthy choices though - I need to get more veg inside me.

I am really suffering from hayfever at the moment - I had to take a zirtek a couple of days ago as I was in meetings all day at work but I don't want to get into a routine of doing this. I think I'm going to buy some local honey to help. Any more suggestions? I'm dreading the whole summer without medication!


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Wow... so much insight! This is my first baby and I haven't thought so much about all the diapering and breastfeeding. Looks like it is time I start planning/researching on what would suit me better.
> 
> My mom told me strictly that I was cloth diapered and so should be my baby :haha: But I like newlywed's idea of disposable when out and cloth when at home. Sounds reasonable and doable. ((pssstt - In India we hire maids for all cleanings and washings. Oh no... we are not oppressing anyone... we pay them handsomely :haha: ))
> 
> Breastfeeding sounds like a healthy option provided I get enough to satisfy baby's hunger. A few days ago Mamamac mentioned placenta encapsulation enhances breastmilk and it got me intrigued. I'm still going to deeply research on this.
> 
> Like La mere put it so sweetly, it is everyone's own choice and all the options are damn good. No saints in here.

I could do with one of those maids here! That's great, as it's hard work so should make things easier for you!

It's definitely everyone's choice-as with breast or bottle feeding. We make choices that are the best for us. :flower:


----------



## zephyr

Glad it's not just me then! I all of a sudden started eating a whole bunch more. I think the 2nd tri must of started hehe

laura - ive been craving apples which is weird cos I absolutely cant stand apples usually. Its the one fruit I hate to eat.
also been craving salad with red wine vinegar on it. If it doesnt have the vinegar I cant eat it.
im also gluten free so I kinda have to eat healthy. I would love burgers and donuts and would eat them if I could :p


----------



## Loopy Laura

Haha I wish I had cravings for healthier things! I love red wine vinegar though so that's given me ideas! Thanks!


----------



## zephyr

Hehe yeah its so tasty. I made my own oven fries last week and drizzled that on them. It was great!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mmm...doughnuts! Nice! 

I'm going to make a conscious effort to eat well. Hope it will help with the sch clot if I do. 
Diet has a huge impact on how you feel!


----------



## AshleyLK

zephyr said:


> I'm so starving!! This past week I've woken up during the night hungry. Well the last few nights I've been having a second dinner later on as I'm hungry before bed now haha.
> 
> After dinner tonight I wound up eating a bowl of roasted figs, an apple, a 2 egg omelette and a huge green salad!!!
> 
> Anyone else really hungry?

I've never heard of roasted figs! They sound delish! If you can tell, yes,I'm hungry all the time! Lol




zephyr said:


> Glad it's not just me then! I all of a sudden started eating a whole bunch more. I think the 2nd tri must of started hehe
> 
> laura - ive been craving apples which is weird cos I absolutely cant stand apples usually. Its the one fruit I hate to eat.
> also been craving salad with red wine vinegar on it. If it doesnt have the vinegar I cant eat it.
> im also gluten free so I kinda have to eat healthy. I would love burgers and donuts and would eat them if I could :p


I sent my husband for burgers last night! Bad bad bad! Lol then when he got here, I didn't want it anymore,:haha:the dog had a good snack!


----------



## kel21

Congrats on 15 weeks Yoyo! 

Mommyberry I think I need to look into moving to India :) That would be heaven! 

Welcome monjon07!

14 weeks today! Woohoo! Last couple of days I think I have been feeling baby :happydance:

Does everyone plan on announcing the name before baby arrives? With my ds we started talking about the names we were considering and everyone had an opinion, so we ended up keeping it a secret until he was born. I would like to do the same this time, but now that I have a son it may help him bond ahead of time if he knows the name already. Ladies who already have 2 or more what did you do?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've been craving lemon cake today but I don't have the energy to make or buy one.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't have two or more, but we did tell everyone already what we plan on naming baby if its a boy or girl. Thankfully for us our family really likes the names we chose. 

I don't think it should matter what others say. When my older sister had my nephew she told everyone what she wanted to name him and everyone (including myself) hated the name. She used it anyway, and I couldn't picture my nephew with any other name.


----------



## La Mere

Well, as I never found out the gender with either of my two, their names came after they were born. We had a few names picked out but never announced anything beforehand. It's kind of frustrating, but it is also kind of fun to see the baby.. hold them and then pick out their name. My son didn't have a middle name till he was a few days old, lol.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel21-didn't announce names until they were here. It sounds funny, but I wanted to see if the names suited them! 
We told parents we liked this or that name though beforehand. But not whic one we has chosen.


----------



## ljo1984

We had a set girl and boy name both time and openly told people our choices, but this time I'm wanting to keep it a secret when we finally choose names that is.


----------



## newlywed2013

I haven't decided yet if I will announce the name or not


----------



## GeralynB

We are going to keep our name a secret...I don't want to hear everyone's opinion about it. Plus it's nice to have a surprise


----------



## Loopy Laura

I just found out I now have two sister in laws who are also due in October! How weird! It is their second and third babies while it's my first. I hope they don't take my names!!


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm really confused about cloth nappies, do you have a nappy then liner inside it? i want to use those when at home and disposable for night time and when we go out..

Still not made my mind up about breast feeding or bottle! x


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm naming baby Alistair :D x


----------



## ljo1984

Stacy, it's mega confusing at first cause there's so much out there and so many brands. You can get all in ones where everything is built in but you can add booster liners if they wet a lot, and disposable liners for easy clean up of poo. Then you can get these in sizes or you can get them birth to potty and there are poppers to adjust the length and width of the nappies.
Then you can get separate nappies with a wrap (you put on over nappy) to make it water proof. Again you get liners with these generally but you can get boosters to add in. Then there's different materials also! It's all so confusing lol. I bought yesterday a set of 8 birth to potty all in ones as I will test them out on my toddler then can always use on baby too, and I got 5 bamboo nappies and pack disposable liners. I just need a couple of wraps. Girl I spoke to said she used a wrap upto 5 changes so not too bad (unless they explode lol). Bamboo is supposed to be best absorbing, you can get microfibre which dries really quick, and cotton. Mine I got were little lamb, but I want some called pop ins too which I like the look of. Sorry I've probably confused you even more ha ha. X

Just to add apparently bf poo is a lot easier to clean off nappies too due to its water content or something like that. X


----------



## rbourre

We will tell a few people the baby's name beforehand, but not everyone. With our daughter, the only people that knew were a few friends, our parents, my sister and my husbands grandparents. 

Today, I bought preggie pop drops and I was feeling sick and ate one. It really helped. I have to go to a baby shower this evening and I am hoping they are my lifesaver if I am feeling bad. 
https://preggiepopdrops.com/


----------



## StarBrites

I was officially diagnosed with hyperemesis gravidarum yesterday at my appointment :( Still vomiting daily and having terrible nausea. Not being able to eat properly or take vitamins yet.

Baby is doing great though, heart rate was 155 and my uterine size was measured on point. I ordered an at home doppler off ebay the other day and got it today, I tested it out and found baby :) HR still 155! Waiting for my boyfriend to get home from work so he can listen to baby today since he didn't make it to my appointment yesterday. He's pretty excited! We are booking a private ultrasound for a gender scan soon. It's only $100 for 10 min, dvd, pictures, and it comes with a $25 off certificate for any other US if we would want one (they do 3D, too). I can't wait to find out what we are having!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

staceymxxx said:


> I'm naming baby Alistair :D x

Love! : )


----------



## Laelani

Wow, such great news in here the last few days!!! I have been extremely tired this week and work was pretty stressful so I rested rather than coming online. Glad to see the gender news for those who know. Makes me wonder if I should get a private scan done to see if we can get the gender in a few weeks. ;)

AFM - 2nd tri now which is good. All new territory and it's good. Everything still feels great. Been feeling pretty good, aside from being tired. To get in on the diaper and feeding conversation, I am going to be bottle feeding and for diapering I will be doing disposables simply because it's the best option for us with our laundry situation especially (i.e $4 a LOAD -- so brutal). Would love to cloth diaper but it's just not going to be very realistic for us.


----------



## Kittycat155

Now I am curious how much are regular diapers per day or week. I know many different brands/coupons and offers but on average what are you women paying?


----------



## rbourre

Kittycat155 said:


> Now I am curious how much are regular diapers per day or week. I know many different brands/coupons and offers but on average what are you women paying?

I always buy Pampers diapers when they are on sale at Walmart. I used baby dry's until she was really active and then we switched to cruisers during the day (still baby dry at night). A box lasts a little over a month now, but was about 3 weeks when she was younger. The box is normally $50, but I only buy when on sale for about $35-3$38. You get less in a box as you go up in size, but they also use less diapers as they get older. A box of newborn diapers was $30. They have about 100 diapers (they don't come in the big box) and that would last about 1.5-2 weeks. 

I have a horrible headache tonight. I went to a baby shower and there were 4 really loud people. I had a headache within 30 minutes of being there.


----------



## Jcliff

I usually buy my diapers in bulk, usually online or at a shop like Costco. Usually about $40 for 180-230 diapers. Lasts me about a month.


----------



## mommyberry

Yo_Yo said:


> I could do with one of those maids here! That's great, as it's hard work so should make things easier for you!




kel21 said:


> Mommyberry I think I need to look into moving to India :) That would be heaven!


Kel & Yo_yo - Most definitely it is heaven. See me struggle out of bed and drag myself into the kitchen, my maid offered to cut the veggies for me while I cook, though it isn't a part of her job. So sweet of her :kiss:

Living in India has its own pros and cons though. One of the cons being... I'm forcefully stuck to team :yellow: :dohh: Once I get my 20 weeks scan, I'm madly hoping that all you lovely ladies in here will help me guess the gender with the scan pics. I will never know otherwise! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

14 weeks today! 2nd tri! :yipee::wohoo::dance:


----------



## staceymxxx

ljo1984 said:


> Stacy, it's mega confusing at first cause there's so much out there and so many brands. You can get all in ones where everything is built in but you can add booster liners if they wet a lot, and disposable liners for easy clean up of poo. Then you can get these in sizes or you can get them birth to potty and there are poppers to adjust the length and width of the nappies.
> Then you can get separate nappies with a wrap (you put on over nappy) to make it water proof. Again you get liners with these generally but you can get boosters to add in. Then there's different materials also! It's all so confusing lol. I bought yesterday a set of 8 birth to potty all in ones as I will test them out on my toddler then can always use on baby too, and I got 5 bamboo nappies and pack disposable liners. I just need a couple of wraps. Girl I spoke to said she used a wrap upto 5 changes so not too bad (unless they explode lol). Bamboo is supposed to be best absorbing, you can get microfibre which dries really quick, and cotton. Mine I got were little lamb, but I want some called pop ins too which I like the look of. Sorry I've probably confused you even more ha ha. X
> 
> Just to add apparently bf poo is a lot easier to clean off nappies too due to its water content or something like that. X

I get it more now, thanks xx


----------



## staceymxxx

SoBlessedMama said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm naming baby Alistair :D x
> 
> Love! : )Click to expand...

Thankyou its unusual and no one where I live is called it lol x


----------



## SisterRose

Where are you from Stacey? I love the name Alistair, so cute!!! but I have known of about 2-3 in the past so not very common either :-D 


We have decided(we think) on a girls name although we're still throwing some around. We haven't got a boys name though!!! we will wait until our gender scan before we think of a boys name as we're 95% sure we're going to have anther girl. Our girls name will have to be a flower middle name as both our other girls have flower middle names
I don't mind sharing our girls name, we like Jessica Poppy. I think it's so pretty. I'm not much for unusual names, I don't mind popularity when it comes to names i just like a nice traditional name <3

I think Ellie, Georgia and Jessica go nice together too :)


----------



## ljo1984

Sisterrose I though they all go well together before I even read your last line  x


----------



## AshleyLK

mommyberry said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> I could do with one of those maids here! That's great, as it's hard work so should make things easier for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry I think I need to look into moving to India :) That would be heaven!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kel & Yo_yo - Most definitely it is heaven. See me struggle out of bed and drag myself into the kitchen, my maid offered to cut the veggies for me while I cook, though it isn't a part of her job. So sweet of her :kiss:
> 
> Living in India has its own pros and cons though. One of the cons being... I'm forcefully stuck to team :yellow: :dohh: Once I get my 20 weeks scan, I'm madly hoping that all you lovely ladies in here will help me guess the gender with the scan pics. I will never know otherwise! :shrug:Click to expand...



They won't even scan between the legs?! So strange!


----------



## kiki28

12 week scan tomorrow so excited and nervous!


----------



## GeralynB

I had a scan yesterday. Baby actually looked like a baby and not like a little blob as it did at 8 weeks. He was moving around and you could see the little arms and legs. Heart rate was 164


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kiki--hope the scan goes beautifully! 

Geralyn--congrats! That's super exciting!


----------



## mommyberry

AshleyLK said:


> They won't even scan between the legs?! So strange!

Ashley - They do scan between the legs. However, they won't show us or give us a picture of that shot. They kinda turn the screen away from us. 

Well, I understand that law is made for greater good as there is too much sex selection that happens here. But for couples like us who would be happy with either one, but are just curious to know and prepare, it is quite torturous not to know.

On the upside, it is a true surprise in October and there is a thrill of holding the baby while we get to know. I also see there are many advocates of team :yellow: in this forum too! :thumbup: So it is probably for the best!


----------



## rbourre

I am 12 weeks today. I have my ultrasound tomorrow. I'm so excited to finally see the baby.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck for ultrasounds coming up ladies :flower: can't wait to hear all about them!

Rbourre-happy 12 weeks! 

GeralynB-oooohh I notice you say 'he' do you have a feeling it's a boy?! Glad scan went well.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> 14 weeks today! 2nd tri! :yipee::wohoo::dance:

Happy 14 weeks!

Ljo1984-happy 14 weeks to you too! 

And happy new week to anyone else I may have missed! We seem to have a few new weekers at the weekends!


In bed at the moment, had a terrible nights sleep...my cat is snoring keeping me awake now though! 
:dohh:


----------



## mommyberry

My bloodwork reports jus came in. All seems to be perfect :dance: except Vit D deficiency... for which I'm sure my doc will put me on supplements.

Now I'm in the clear to make FB announcement...yay! I picked this idea off the internet and added my own personal touch to it.
 



Attached Files:







Shoe Announcement - Web.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## GeralynB

Yo_Yo said:


> Good luck for ultrasounds coming up ladies :flower: can't wait to hear all about them!
> 
> Rbourre-happy 12 weeks!
> 
> GeralynB-oooohh I notice you say 'he' do you have a feeling it's a boy?! Glad scan went well.

I have referred to baby as he from the beginning. I really do think it's a boy. It'll be fun to see if I'm right in a few weeks


mommyberry said:


> My bloodwork reports jus came in. All seems to be perfect :dance: except Vit D deficiency... for which I'm sure my doc will put me on supplements.
> 
> Now I'm in the clear to make FB announcement...yay! I picked this idea off the internet and added my own personal touch to it.

So cute!


----------



## kel21

Cute mommyberry!


----------



## StarBrites

We have booked our gender scan appointment! We will be finding out on the 19th :) Hopefully baby cooperates but if not they let you come back again for free. It is a 2 hour drive though! I'm so excited! My sister is going to come with us, and my dad might be able to make it, too. They said we could have anyone we wanted because the rooms are big so I thought I'd invite them, and my sister was really happy that I asked her to come. Can't wait!!


----------



## newlywed2013

So a little over a year ago I got the flu, and all I had in my stomach was peanut butter cookies, and I haven't been able to eat it since. Right now, I want some sooooo bad! Ew! I don't want to give in.


----------



## GeralynB

Baby was fist pumping during the scan yesterday lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Loopy Laura

GeralynB said:


> Baby was fist pumping during the scan yesterday lol

Aw that's cute!


----------



## kittylady

I feel huge, it transpires that what I thought was bloat is actually bump and its been growing since 8 weeks :wacko: so now I look the same as when I was 5 months pregnant last time at 3 months, I'm lucky I've told my work!

I actually felt the baby move the other day, really weird but it definitely wasn't gas and I have felt it once or twice since in the last few days. Things seem to be moving so fast this time.


----------



## Laelani

Does anyone know how early they can tell the gender of the baby at a private 3D ultrasound?? My parents offered to get one for us so we don't have to wait until the end of May to find out.


----------



## GeralynB

My sister is a sono tech and she is going to try for us at 14 weeks to find out the gender but she said it may be too early


----------



## Laelani

GeralynB said:


> My sister is a sono tech and she is going to try for us at 14 weeks to find out the gender but she said it may be too early

I want to get a 3D ultrasound this month as there is a really good special going on at a private ultrasound place here. I will go at 16 or 17 weeks. Do you think it would be pretty accurate at that point? I keep seeing mixed reviews online.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm 13 weeks today! I've finally told all family and announced on facebook. Nothing fancy, just saying hey I'm pregnant! 

I swear I've felt the baby move today. I'm not too sure but there was a feeling in my lower abdomen that I have never felt before. It went on for about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

GeralynB said:


> Baby was fist pumping during the scan yesterday lol

So funny!! I'm sure that was very cute to see. : )


----------



## GeralynB

Laelani said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> My sister is a sono tech and she is going to try for us at 14 weeks to find out the gender but she said it may be too early
> 
> I want to get a 3D ultrasound this month as there is a really good special going on at a private ultrasound place here. I will go at 16 or 17 weeks. Do you think it would be pretty accurate at that point? I keep seeing mixed reviews online.Click to expand...

If baby cooperates and opens their legs you should definitely be able to tell by then


----------



## newlywed2013

Oh my gosh this back pain makes me want to lay in bed and never move :(


----------



## StarBrites

newlywed2013 said:


> Oh my gosh this back pain makes me want to lay in bed and never move :(


Ugh, I know how you feel! Tailbone/buttock/hips too.


----------



## newlywed2013

StarBrites said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh this back pain makes me want to lay in bed and never move :(
> 
> 
> Ugh, I know how you feel! Tailbone/buttock/hips too.Click to expand...

I feel it in my tailbone too! Hubby thinks tickling me is so funny but I keep getting mad and telling him it hurts!


----------



## ashaz

Just had to share the exciting news. We had our gender reveal party and out of the big box came......blue balloons! We are so excited and to think we will have our little girl Isabella and now a boy we feel so blessed especially after our loss last year. 

Can't wait to hear what he rest of you ladies are having. The Chinese calendar has been right both times with me!


----------



## kiki28

13 weeks today :) and scan in a few hours :) so excited today!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

ashaz said:


> Just had to share the exciting news. We had our gender reveal party and out of the big box came......blue balloons! We are so excited and to think we will have our little girl Isabella and now a boy we feel so blessed especially after our loss last year.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what he rest of you ladies are having. The Chinese calendar has been right both times with me!

That sounded lovely. Has anyone here ever had the Chinese predictor be wrong?


----------



## ljo1984

Last time it said boy and I had a girl. It's just like all the other old wives tales and gender prediction test you can do with red cabbage n baking soda, it's just a bit of fun  x


----------



## newlywed2013

12 Weeks! Last week in first tri!

Congrats to the others who change Weeks today!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ashaz said:


> Just had to share the exciting news. We had our gender reveal party and out of the big box came......blue balloons! We are so excited and to think we will have our little girl Isabella and now a boy we feel so blessed especially after our loss last year.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what he rest of you ladies are having. The Chinese calendar has been right both times with me!

Congratultions! We have a few blue bunps now! :happydance:


----------



## rbourre

The Chinese predictor was wrong with my daughter, it said boy. This time it says girl, so I am hoping it is wrong again. 

Ultrasound in a few hours. I am so excited.


----------



## kel21

So which chinese predictor is everyone using? I am getting conflicting results. The regular predictor says "boy", the one that uses lunar age says "girl"! Lol


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I am getting different results with the Chinese predictor too


----------



## SisterRose

Chinese predictor says boy for me but it said boy for my last and she was a girl. I'm 95% sure we'll have another girl by the end of October!!


----------



## GeralynB

Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.

That's what I have been doing. Not like I have a choice, my boy dog doesn't go unless he is walked. So far its helped me from gaining weight, even though I can feel my belly getting a little bigger so I know everything is okay.


----------



## Tikske

Got my 12-week scan today (at 11w5d). 
Everything looked good, too soon to see the gender.
Nuchal fold was measured at 2.2mm, think this is quite high, but the gyn didn't say anything about it. They will combine with the blood works and I can mail for the results tomorrow. 
Baby was moving and waving :). 

The SCH was still there, but it seems to have gotten smaller. Still on rest 'till 16 weeks, maybe I can start doing things again then.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I am no more or less active than I was before finding out I pregnant


----------



## sprite30

Is anyone like really nervous to find out what they're having? I though for sure I was going at 16 weeks to get a 3d scan and now I'm just like ahh I think I'll wait until 20 weeks. I'm nervous that people won't like my names so I know for sure I won't be sharing any of them until I'm like 200% sure that's the name and I almost feel like I need to see the baby before I can know for sure. My dh's family is so damn critical and they all hated...still hate ...my nephews name so it's like ugh don't even wanna deal with that. And the most recent babies my nephew who is now like 18 mon and my other bil just found out his gf is having a boy so it's like omg if I have a boy they'll probably just blend right I'm with the rest of them but if I have a girl she will for sure be special. Which is so weird because all my chinese predictors said boy and now I'm like yikes...I shouldn't really be caring this much what I have, right? 

I'll blame it on the hormones lol


----------



## sprite30

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.
> 
> That's what I have been doing. Not like I have a choice, my boy dog doesn't go unless he is walked. So far its helped me from gaining weight, even though I can feel my belly getting a little bigger so I know everything is okay.Click to expand...

I am not exercising at all lol dh asked me if I wanted to go for a walk in the park last night while the sun was going down and I seriously was like no way I'm exhausted. Dh apparently was too because he fell asleep at 9 pm, I told him I think he's coming down with the flu that I just got over. I hope not tho because that wasn't fun


----------



## Yo_Yo

Tikske said:


> Got my 12-week scan today (at 11w5d).
> Everything looked good, too soon to see the gender.
> Nuchal fold was measured at 2.2mm, think this is quite high, but the gyn didn't say anything about it. They will combine with the blood works and I can mail for the results tomorrow.
> Baby was moving and waving :).
> 
> The SCH was still there, but it seems to have gotten smaller. Still on rest 'till 16 weeks, maybe I can start doing things again then.

Glad scan went well. I'm sure if the nuchal fold had been high, you would have been either checked in more depth, or told by the sonographer. 
Fab news about your sch looking a bit smaller  :flower: keep doing whst your doing as it must be working on shrinking it. 

There's a good support group for the sch on here actually. If you ever have any questions over it, there's a few of us over there in the same boat.


----------



## La Mere

Who is ready to post a new bump pic? :haha: I'm planning to take and post one here in a bit after I make myself presentable and get things picked up around here first. Am kind of self conscious, about my tiny bump, so was hoping someone might post one with me? :looks hopeful: If not, I will brave it, lol.


----------



## newlywed2013

La Mere said:


> Who is ready to post a new bump pic? :haha: I'm planning to take and post one here in a bit after I make myself presentable and get things picked up around here first. Am kind of self conscious, about my tiny bump, so was hoping someone might post one with me? :looks hopeful: If not, I will brave it, lol.

I will post another :)


----------



## Tikske

newlywed2013 said:


> Oh my gosh this back pain makes me want to lay in bed and never move :(

Hope you'll feel better soon.
I sometimes have bad backpains too, luckily it comes and still goes.


----------



## Kittycat155

Still no bump otherwise I would post with you! but can feel baby move like crazy-especially at night after I eat. Last night it felt like it was rolling down a hill bumping up every so often. 

I so wanted to walk but my husband is perpetually freezing. It was 60F/15.5C Not much wind and we got a fire burning in state park so smells amazing.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

sprite30 said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.
> 
> That's what I have been doing. Not like I have a choice, my boy dog doesn't go unless he is walked. So far its helped me from gaining weight, even though I can feel my belly getting a little bigger so I know everything is okay.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not exercising at all lol dh asked me if I wanted to go for a walk in the park last night while the sun was going down and I seriously was like no way I'm exhausted. Dh apparently was too because he fell asleep at 9 pm, I told him I think he's coming down with the flu that I just got over. I hope not tho because that wasn't funClick to expand...

To be honest, if I didn't have to walk him I probably wouldn't do any kind of exercise at all!


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.
> 
> That's what I have been doing. Not like I have a choice, my boy dog doesn't go unless he is walked. So far its helped me from gaining weight, even though I can feel my belly getting a little bigger so I know everything is okay.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not exercising at all lol dh asked me if I wanted to go for a walk in the park last night while the sun was going down and I seriously was like no way I'm exhausted. Dh apparently was too because he fell asleep at 9 pm, I told him I think he's coming down with the flu that I just got over. I hope not tho because that wasn't funClick to expand...
> 
> To be honest, if I didn't have to walk him I probably wouldn't do any kind of exercise at all!Click to expand...

Haha ok glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## newlywed2013

4 weeks in pink, 12 weeks. Still no change!

excuse pic 2, I had just recovered from a coughing attack, the flash had blinded me, I had worked that day, and I was ready for bed!
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-20 19.18.03.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7









2014-04-06 21.02.20.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rbourre

I will post a bump picture in a little while. I have to leave for my ultrasound soon. I already have to pee so bad, I hate drinking all that water.


----------



## ljo1984

SisterRose said:


> Chinese predictor says boy for me but it said boy for my last and she was a girl. I'm 95% sure we'll have another girl by the end of October!!

I have girly vibes for me too, quite excited at the prospect of a house full of pink  are you staying team yellow? I won't be finding out, I'm always team yellow lol.


----------



## cntrygrl

We've told family our names. Nobody has had any adverse reactions as far as know. We have Esme Margaret for a girl and Parker Jay for a boy. I've thought I was having a girl since the 8 week ultrasound, but I am definitely happy with either after our long wait.


----------



## kiki28

Had my scan and everything was good :) baby was very wiggly and kicking and waving too. It's crazy how bump moves so much but I can't feel much at all at the minute! Hopefully this will let me post a picture of the scan I'm leaning towards a boy at the minute but not fussed really as long as it's happy and healthy :) if anyone has any guesses I'd love to hear them :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## newlywed2013

calender says boy for me, heart rate says girl. Will be interesting to see which is correct! 

I have a girl name picked out already, but it will probably change as I am notorious for changing my mind! Emersyn Lynn. 
I can't find a boys name I like yet.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> Had my scan and everything was good :) baby was very wiggly and kicking and waving too. It's crazy how bump moves so much but I can't feel much at all at the minute! Hopefully this will let me post a picture of the scan I'm leaning towards a boy at the minute but not fussed really as long as it's happy and healthy :) if anyone has any guesses I'd love to hear them :)

Aww great everything went well. That's a really good pic


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I wish I had some sort of mini bump or something to show but I don't have anything yet. I can feel my stomach getting harder and I can see a slight difference but nothing major. 

I have a feeling one morning I'm going to wake up and there's going to be a huge bump staring back at me. Or maybe that's just what I hope!


----------



## GeralynB

kiki28 said:


> Had my scan and everything was good :) baby was very wiggly and kicking and waving too. It's crazy how bump moves so much but I can't feel much at all at the minute! Hopefully this will let me post a picture of the scan I'm leaning towards a boy at the minute but not fussed really as long as it's happy and healthy :) if anyone has any guesses I'd love to hear them :)

Great scan pic!!



newlywed2013 said:


> calender says boy for me, heart rate says girl. Will be interesting to see which is correct!
> 
> I have a girl name picked out already, but it will probably change as I am notorious for changing my mind! Emersyn Lynn.
> I can't find a boys name I like yet.

I'm the same wayhave a girls name but no idea for a boy name


----------



## rbourre

Just got back from my ultrasound. Baby is measuring 1 day ahead so my official due date is October 18. NT is 1.2. Baby was waving and sucking his/her thumb.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140407-00851.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20140407-00852.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kel21

I have a boy name but no girl name! Lol

My bump is huge! I think I am about as big as I was at 5 months last time! My belly button is already getting more shallow.

Love all the great scans :)


----------



## snowflakes120

My NT scan measurements didn't turn out well so I had a CVS test done right away on Thursday. Got the prelim results (tests chromosomes 21,18, 13 and X/Y for gender) and it said those were normal and I will be having a baby GIRL :pink: (I noticed that I will the first on the front page with a girl!!) - but we just need to wait on the rest of the tests to come back and do some extra ultrasounds to verify some things with baby.


----------



## MamaMac123

Holy cow lots of catching up to do! Haha bear with me here ladies, lots to comment on! 

Love all the scan pics! Makes me so jealous! Can't wait for mine! 

Mommyberry - love the announcement! Very cute!

Okay on to all the topics:

Breast or bottle - I'm planning to try breast feeding though I know it's tougher with twins. If nothing else I will try to pump so they can be breast milk even if from a bottle for as long as possible. I'm very large up top and I can't imagine how big they'll get! My mom said breast feeding for her was a nightmare because she was also very big busted so we'll see how it goes. 

Diapers - we are going to cloth diaper with prefolds and covers. I think whatever works for you go for it! I know a lot of people cloth for the environment and money saving. For us it was money that made us look into it but the big factor for me is some health things I've read and heard about. I hear the less diaper rash claim a lot. But I've also heard that girls who are diapered with disposables have a higher risk of fertility issues later in life. Since we had issues that is a biggie for me. Also I heard if babies have any respiratory issues that cloth can really help with their breathing when they're newborns. Since we are having twins who could easily be on the premature side I worry about their lung development so anything that can help is good by my book. I have a few friends who cloth diaper and love it! As to reusable wipes, I've been told not to both with buying the fancier more expensive ones but just to buy a big stack of baby wash cloths to use as wipes. My friend makes a homemade baby bum spray that she wets them with and swears by it so I'll probably do that as well. 

Eating a lot - that is for sure!!! My cravings are really random. Right now I want carbs, chocolate and French fries haha all terribly unhealthy! I had a funny story from the other day...I made pasta for dinner and about an hour after dinner I went to put the leftovers away. Got them all set in a container and went to put it in the fridge and at that point decided I wanted to eat it instead and pulled it right back out! Haha So far my constant eating hasn't caused any weight gain so must be getting used up by those babies! 

Gender - we will definitely find out genders! I thought about waiting with just one but with 2 I want to know to be prepared! Plus I like having the surprise half way through pregnancy. It's a nice half way mark for me :) I've never been a patient one! Haha

Names - we have a list of favorites so far but won't decide till we know genders. I'm pretty set on Brooke for a girl though. But I'm known to change my mind! 

Exercising - I've been the same. Just too dang tired! Now I'm getting a bit more energy and weather is shaping up I've been trying to get out for a walk each evening but it's definitely the lowest setting of exercise intensity! Haha 

Tailbone pain - tailbone, hips, behind...all really sore at the moment! Sitting in the same seat for very long is torture! 

Bump pics - love seeing everyone's bumps! Just noticed this weekend mine is starting to show up! I'm overweight so I've got a "bump" anyway :haha: but it's definitely changing now! It's bigger and more firm. I was about to get in the bath and was feeling it and ran out of the bathroom in my birthday suit to make DH feel it haha it's exciting! I'll post my week 10 photo later and will try to do a belly shot soon. 

Baby movements - I'm soooooo jealous! I want to feel them soooo badly! I have had one or two quick moments where I think "oh my gosh is that them?" But I think it's probably in my head. Way too early still. Can't wait! 

Okay think that's all the comments. I'll do a new post in a bit for my "update" because this is a long one already haha


----------



## rbourre

Here is my picture, 12 weeks 2 days. I was overweight to begin with and since that shirt is tight, it makes me look bigger. I like to wear tank tops under my sweaters so I took the picture before I put my sweater on. I am definitely getting rounder.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140407-00844.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac that's really cool you know someone doing reusable baby wipes. Im glad you said something as I was looking at $50 for 20 bamboo ones and I want sure whether I should pay that much for them or just get regular wash cloths. 
so it doesnt matter at all which type you get? 
I will try baby wash cloths on my twins and see how they go :p
I found a recipe for a solution online using witch Hazel and rose water. There seems to be so many different solution recipes. 
what does she use in hers do you know?
For us using cloth was a money thing too, the fact that we had to diaper two babies at a time motivated me to use them this long. I said earlier ive used disposables for a bit on the twins and they went through so many!! I quickly changed back.

good luck with the breast feeding, so many twin mums breast feed so it definitely is possible, I tried but my girl was very sick so only succeded in breastfeeding one baby.


----------



## zephyr

I wont be posting a bump photo yet still :p
I still have 'twin skin' so my lower belly just looks fat not pregnant lol though I have noticed a change in its shape and theres less skin so hopefully soon!

I have the twins birthday coming up on the 1st of may! Eek they are 2 already. I miss them as babies :( the last two years has been pretty full on.
anyways we got them a woody and jessie doll each from toy story. They absolutely love toy story so I cant wait to see their faces.

I havnt really felt much movement, I have an anterior placenta again so I think that may be why. I've noticed I get movement low down on the left side sometimes and one night in bed there was heaps and it was definitely the baby :) but it's not often. 

Finding hb is easy now though I only really check once a week. With the twins it was multiple times a day the whole way through cos I was super paranoid and worried. So I do feel quite relaxed this pregnancy which is a nice feeling!

Hubby and I have discussed names. We thought Lilybelle for a girl might be nice however we havnt really looked for names for a girl properly yet.
He suggests awful boys names. I'm talking weird awful names. I named our son Nathan he named our other son Maximus (i call him max) so there is quite a difference between us when it comes to name choices. 
He wants Julius this time and I'm sure he suggests these other awful names so I wind up going with the least weird one. Which is how we got Maximus, it was the best name he suggested.

My nausea has been back this week :( I thought I was getting sick but I think its morning sickness again. Hoping it goes soon.


----------



## MamaMac123

Zephyr - I'm not sure her solution in full but I know it uses coconut oil. Just be sure whatever solution you use that what's in it is safe for the cloth diapers. As for the type of cloths I just think the little soft terry cloth baby washcloths you use for bathing etc (obviously use different ones for bathing than bum wiping haha but that type of washcloth) the dollar stores here have them like 3 or 4 for a buck so I'm just going to load up on them. Then you just throw them in with the diapers to wash.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Wow a lot of great scans and news today!! Congratulations everyone! Very exciting people are starting to find out genders! 

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow - so excited but also feeling nervous, just hoping everything is ok. I can then finally start telling more people! 

Had my first midwife appointment today - had lots of blood taken so fingers crossed it all comes back ok. It finally feels like things are moving along!


----------



## MamaMac123

As for my update :) 

I'm feeling significantly more energized. Not back to normal by any means but definitely not as exhausted as I've been so far. Not sure if it's because I'm a few weeks away from second trimester or if it's te improved weather or maybe a bit of both but either way I'm happy about it :) 

This weekend I got a twins snap n go stroller frame for the infant car seats to pop into. Was going to buy one new for about $80 because our big stroller won't fit our infant seats (only takes it's own brand which are $400 a piece! Thanks but no thanks!) but I found one on kijiji for $35! I was so excited...then I got a speeding ticket on my way home from picking it up...to the tune of $50 haha so the thing ended up costing about $80 anyway! Lol oh well, we have one so that's all that matters! 

I've been thinking a lot about my birth and wondering if it might be easier to just go for the scheduled c section. The whole idea of labor in the hospital and them telling me I have to do this or have that or whatever and so many docs and nurses around just makes me nuts. I wonder if just saying okay do a c section will at least mean I know what to expect and won't have to labor in such an irritating environment. But a mom in my twin group suggested I your the hospital and find out their procedures etc and maybe that will make me feel better about a hospital vaginal birth. So I think I'm going to call the hospital and see when I could do that.


----------



## MamaMac123

Here's my week 10 photo :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh one thing I forgot.....anyone else experiencing this or have advice on dealing with it...

My boobs have been sore since the 2ww so that's nothing new but in the last couple days my nipples, particularly one more than the other, have been itching and aching like crazy! Maybe it's just due to them swelling an skin stretching but it's driving me batty!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MamaMac123 said:


> Oh one thing I forgot.....anyone else experiencing this or have advice on dealing with it...
> 
> My boobs have been sore since the 2ww so that's nothing new but in the last couple days my nipples, particularly one more than the other, have been itching and aching like crazy! Maybe it's just due to them swelling an skin stretching but it's driving me batty!

I have! It feels kind of like an inside sharp twinge.


----------



## ljo1984

My nipples are anoying me too!! Wish it's stop now!!


----------



## La Mere

Sorry it has taken me all day to get back! Love the bump pics ladies! My phone won't sync up with my laptop so I am still waiting for my phone to email the pics I took :( Soon as I have them on the laptop!


----------



## La Mere

Here they are ladies! I'll be 13 weeks on Wednesday! What do you think? Is there a baby bump or :shrug: ?
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-07 18.17.04.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4









2014-04-07 18.18.05.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









2014-04-07 18.18.48.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jmandrews

ashaz said:


> Just had to share the exciting news. We had our gender reveal party and out of the big box came......blue balloons! We are so excited and to think we will have our little girl Isabella and now a boy we feel so blessed especially after our loss last year.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what he rest of you ladies are having. The Chinese calendar has been right both times with me!

This is so good to hear!!! I love hear about rainbow babies. Gives me hope :hug: congrats!


----------



## mommyberry

Lovely bumps and excellent scans everyone!



GeralynB said:


> Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.

Geralyn - Take it easy on the long walks part until your anatomic ultrasound at about 19/20weeks. Until then 15-20mins walk twice a day is enough. Post 20weeks do all the walking you want to help you get normal delivery. Don't exert yourself now. It isn't so safe yet. Relax all you can.



MamaMac123 said:


> Oh one thing I forgot.....anyone else experiencing this or have advice on dealing with it...
> 
> My boobs have been sore since the 2ww so that's nothing new but in the last couple days my nipples, particularly one more than the other, have been itching and aching like crazy! Maybe it's just due to them swelling an skin stretching but it's driving me batty!

Itchy nipples here too. I just keep applying body lotion to calm them. Why? What? How? - unanswered here too.

AFM- Announced to my family yesterday and they are all so happy. My kid is going to have 3 (out of 8) great grandparents and they are the most happy ones. DH's maternal grandma, my paternal grandma and my maternal grandpa. Now they are all getting ready to buy presents! :happydance:


----------



## Jcliff

Gender/anatomy scan May 7th :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I wish I had some sort of mini bump or something to show but I don't have anything yet. I can feel my stomach getting harder and I can see a slight difference but nothing major.
> 
> I have a feeling one morning I'm going to wake up and there's going to be a huge bump staring back at me. Or maybe that's just what I hope!

That happened to me last time, but not until 26 weeks! This time I'm starting to pop quite a bit at 13.5 weeks!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mommyberry said:


> Lovely bumps and excellent scans everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.
> 
> Geralyn - Take it easy on the long walks part until your anatomic ultrasound at about 19/20weeks. Until then 15-20mins walk twice a day is enough. Post 20weeks do all the walking you want to help you get normal delivery. Don't exert yourself now. It isn't so safe yet. Relax all you can.
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Oh one thing I forgot.....anyone else experiencing this or have advice on dealing with it...
> 
> My boobs have been sore since the 2ww so that's nothing new but in the last couple days my nipples, particularly one more than the other, have been itching and aching like crazy! Maybe it's just due to them swelling an skin stretching but it's driving me batty!Click to expand...
> 
> Itchy nipples here too. I just keep applying body lotion to calm them. Why? What? How? - unanswered here too.
> 
> AFM- Announced to my family yesterday and they are all so happy. My kid is going to have 3 (out of 8) great grandparents and they are the most happy ones. DH's maternal grandma, my paternal grandma and my maternal grandpa. Now they are all getting ready to buy presents! :happydance:Click to expand...

How amazing that your little one will have 3 living great grandparents! That is definitely rare.What a blessing! : )


----------



## cricket in VA

Kittycat155 said:


> Was like oh she felt kicking cool how far along...oh crap 135 weeks!!!:) I know some may think I am nuts but I am feeling lots of something. Especially sitting in husbands car as I drive SUV and seat is very adjustable adn his only moves front to back.

Haha...someday I will fix that. Yeah, my little watermelon is now a walking, talking almost two year old! I'm now 13.5 weeks - Friday is when I switch weeks. I felt my first at 17 weeks, but now that I know for sure what it feels like, I felt this one right at 13 weeks. Not often yet, but that is probably my favorite part of pregnancy, so I'm excited!

To respond to other posts: solid team yellow, no sharing of names or potential names until after birth (don't want reactions!) except sometimes in online groups like this, and bf baby poo is water soluble so you can just throw the diapers in the wash and it washes away like dirt! Super easy. Solids or formula mean pre cleaning.


----------



## newlywed2013

Apparently when your vitamins say "take with food" you really should. not even 15 minutes later I puked for the first time inover a year


----------



## ashaz

jmandrews said:


> ashaz said:
> 
> 
> Just had to share the exciting news. We had our gender reveal party and out of the big box came......blue balloons! We are so excited and to think we will have our little girl Isabella and now a boy we feel so blessed especially after our loss last year.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what he rest of you ladies are having. The Chinese calendar has been right both times with me!
> 
> This is so good to hear!!! I love hear about rainbow babies. Gives me hope :hug: congrats!Click to expand...

I wish you all the best that you too will get your little rainbow. People say you are more fertile after so we tried to take advantage. :winkwink:


----------



## Tikske

snowflakes120 said:


> My NT scan measurements didn't turn out well so I had a CVS test done right away on Thursday. Got the prelim results (tests chromosomes 21,18, 13 and X/Y for gender) and it said those were normal and I will be having a baby GIRL :pink: (I noticed that I will the first on the front page with a girl!!) - but we just need to wait on the rest of the tests to come back and do some extra ultrasounds to verify some things with baby.

Luckily all turned out normal! Congrats with :pink:


----------



## SisterRose

Does anyone else get lower abdominal stomach aches/cramps a lot? Some times it's pretty uncomfortable for a while. I also had a bit of pain and tenderness on my left side the other night that hurt when i moved or pressed on the area but went away after a while(I had a scan at 5+4 baby is in the right place)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Snowflakes120-congrats on a little girl!!! :happydance: glad all is looking great after your tests 

Rbourre-yay for a lovely scan! Awww such a cute little baby sucking thumb  love it! Changed your date. How great to be a day ahead.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura said:


> Wow a lot of great scans and news today!! Congratulations everyone! Very exciting people are starting to find out genders!
> 
> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow - so excited but also feeling nervous, just hoping everything is ok. I can then finally start telling more people!
> 
> Had my first midwife appointment today - had lots of blood taken so fingers crossed it all comes back ok. It finally feels like things are moving along!

So glad you finally saw a midwife! Good luck for you scan tomorrow! Exciting times! :flower: 
Don't worry, just focus on enjoying it


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Newlywed - my vitamins do not say take with food and I've thrown up twice because of them. The first time I thought it was just because I got too hungry before I ate. But when it happened the second time I knew for sure it had to be the vitamins! 

Sisterrose - I have mild cramping every now and then. And occasionally it is more intense than normal. But I haven't experienced any tenderness too these cramps.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Just came back from my scan. Baby was measuring ahead by 6 days so I am now 13 weeks 5 days and due date has changed to 9th October!

Baby was so active, I couldn't stop laughing! It waved then flipped over onto its stomach and continued to wriggle! It's going to be a cheeky one! They did manage to get one clear shot though! 

I feel so happy, I just can't believe my luck that everything is ok! 

My 20 week scan isn't until 29th May which seems ages to wait (and is actually 21 weeks). Hoping to find out the gender then.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura said:


> Just came back from my scan. Baby was measuring ahead by 6 days so I am now 13 weeks 5 days and due date has changed to 9th October!
> 
> Baby was so active, I couldn't stop laughing! It waved then flipped over onto its stomach and continued to wriggle! It's going to be a cheeky one! They did manage to get one clear shot though!
> 
> I feel so happy, I just can't believe my luck that everything is ok!
> 
> My 20 week scan isn't until 29th May which seems ages to wait (and is actually 21 weeks). Hoping to find out the gender then.

:flower: love the pic-your baby looks so sweet. How cute he/she put on a show for you :haha:

Changed your date-yay for going forward nearly a whole week!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks yoyo! Yes it does feel great to jump ahead almost a week!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm so, so nervous for my scan tomorrow for updates on the clot. Stomach is in knots!
Keep your fingers crossed for me! Hope it's not the mean obstetrician this time! 
Think chocolates the only way to calm the nerves :haha:


----------



## Loopy Laura

I hope all goes well yoyo - I'm sure it will but I will keep my fingers crossed for you anyway. I hope you get someone nicer doing the scan x


----------



## MamaMac123

Jcliff said:


> Gender/anatomy scan May 7th :)

Ooo that's the day of my next scan too! But most likely too soon for genders for us :) 



Tikske said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> My NT scan measurements didn't turn out well so I had a CVS test done right away on Thursday. Got the prelim results (tests chromosomes 21,18, 13 and X/Y for gender) and it said those were normal and I will be having a baby GIRL :pink: (I noticed that I will the first on the front page with a girl!!) - but we just need to wait on the rest of the tests to come back and do some extra ultrasounds to verify some things with baby.
> 
> Luckily all turned out normal! Congrats with :pink:Click to expand...

Exciting! Our first team pink!!! Congrats! Hope all the test results come back okay!



SisterRose said:


> Does anyone else get lower abdominal stomach aches/cramps a lot? Some times it's pretty uncomfortable for a while. I also had a bit of pain and tenderness on my left side the other night that hurt when i moved or pressed on the area but went away after a while(I had a scan at 5+4 baby is in the right place)

I had a lot the first few weeks and still get then occasionally. I think in the beginning it was from implantation and also throughout it's probably from the uterus expanding. Mine felt like the start of menstral cramps but never lasted too long and never had any spotting associated with it. I'd call your doc or mw and see what they say but hopefully it's all normal. 



Loopy Laura said:


> Just came back from my scan. Baby was measuring ahead by 6 days so I am now 13 weeks 5 days and due date has changed to 9th October!
> 
> Baby was so active, I couldn't stop laughing! It waved then flipped over onto its stomach and continued to wriggle! It's going to be a cheeky one! They did manage to get one clear shot though!
> 
> I feel so happy, I just can't believe my luck that everything is ok!
> 
> My 20 week scan isn't until 29th May which seems ages to wait (and is actually 21 weeks). Hoping to find out the gender then.

Congrats!!!! Great scan pic and so fun to jump ahead! At my scan I got knocked back a week haha!


----------



## GeralynB

Love the scan pic!


----------



## Jcliff

I keep forgetting I'm pregnant! This time around has been so much easier so far!! I think because I'm so busy chasing around my DD!!


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> I keep forgetting I'm pregnant! This time around has been so much easier so far!! I think because I'm so busy chasing around my DD!!

Same here. If it wasn't for this stupid acid reflux I'd probably just feel like I'm coming down with a cold, not actually pregnant. We had another scan today 14+3 to check cervical length. Looks like they'll be checking weekly from now on"just in case" 

I posted a new thread about the nub theory, if anyone has any experience with this please feel free to post on my thread 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...nub-not-even-nub-lol-14-3-a.html#post32275259
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww that's a really clear scan pic, Sprite!

Wish I was good at guessing gender, but I have no idea. I think I see the leg, but no nub-maybe a girl? When do you find out?


----------



## sprite30

Dh and I are still debating when to find out. As of now we've decided to wait until our 20 week scan but there is a place here that does 3d gender scans at 16 weeks I don't know if I can stand the suspense lol much longer


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm dying to know genders for my babes but I think we will wait till week 20 as well. DH is a bit paranoid about getting told the wrong gender so I want to be sure it's far enough that the room for error is diminished. I'm worried if we go to early we may get the wrong info. Haha Plus my mom will visit week 20 so would be nice to find out while she's here.


----------



## newlywed2013

We are until 20 Weeks and doing the envelope thing, then at 21 we are driving to my parents and they are throwing us a reveal party. 

I had a dream last night that I had twins_ a boy and a girl


----------



## SisterRose

I will find out the gender at 16 weeks private :D


----------



## MamaMac123

So I've been feeling like I'm getting some of my energy back the last week or so......and today I lost it all again! :dohh: 

I'm seriously sooooo exhausted today. I can barely keep my eyes open. And all I want to eat is chocolate! Lol

And speaking of, I can't stand it when pregnant women say they're craving chocolate and someone says, "oh you should eat some fruit instead. Your body just wants the sweet."

Um...no actually my body wants a candy bar! Thanks though 

Sometimes my cravings are so specific I want a certain item from a certain restaurant or a certain brand. The other day I wanted pizza but only from a specific pizza shop. The thought of any other pizza made me feel sick. So how someone thinks my body will accept a banana when I'm craving a Snickers is beyond me! Lol


----------



## sprite30

Lmao @ mamamac I know exactly how you feel about craving a specific thing from a specific place. I love red robins but dh hates it yet he loves hamburgers so I was sooo pissed when he suggested we go to another hamburger place. Like hello I want red robins and only red robins and after about 30 minutes of debating with him he caved and went with and the whole time I was wishing I would have just left him at home because I wanted to just eat everything they had there but I would have totally felt like a pig if I ordered everything I wanted. Next time I'm taking my sister so we can share since we typically like all the same things. 

Oh a side note I actually lost weight when I went to the docs this morning still up about 5 lbs but about 2 lbs lighter then last visit.


----------



## cntrygrl

I can say I'm pretty much turned off from sweets, but I was never really into sweets to begin with.


----------



## Jcliff

I won't trust gender scans until 18w. We had one with DD at 16 weeks and were told boy! 3 weeks later confirmed girl! This time arising I'll be almost 19 weeks May 7th.. Can't wait!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies - not been on here for a while. How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Charliekeys-nice to see you here. How are you doing? 14 weeks now?! We are all getting into second trimester now or nearly there! 

Jcliff-they can be inaccurate early on can gender scans, even though we think it's a boy, won't buy anything until 20+ weeks to be sure! I'd hate to have been told wrong gender like you were! But it can happen! Good luck with yours! Exciting!


----------



## staceymxxx

SisterRose said:


> Where are you from Stacey? I love the name Alistair, so cute!!! but I have known of about 2-3 in the past so not very common either :-D
> 
> 
> We have decided(we think) on a girls name although we're still throwing some around. We haven't got a boys name though!!! we will wait until our gender scan before we think of a boys name as we're 95% sure we're going to have anther girl. Our girls name will have to be a flower middle name as both our other girls have flower middle names
> I don't mind sharing our girls name, we like Jessica Poppy. I think it's so pretty. I'm not much for unusual names, I don't mind popularity when it comes to names i just like a nice traditional name <3
> 
> I think Ellie, Georgia and Jessica go nice together too :)

I'm from South yorkshire :) where are you from?X


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for ultrasounds coming up ladies :flower: can't wait to hear all about them!
> 
> Rbourre-happy 12 weeks!
> 
> GeralynB-oooohh I notice you say 'he' do you have a feeling it's a boy?! Glad scan went well.
> 
> I have referred to baby as he from the beginning. I really do think it's a boy. It'll be fun to see if I'm right in a few weeks
> 
> 
> mommyberry said:
> 
> 
> My bloodwork reports jus came in. All seems to be perfect :dance: except Vit D deficiency... for which I'm sure my doc will put me on supplements.
> 
> Now I'm in the clear to make FB announcement...yay! I picked this idea off the internet and added my own personal touch to it.Click to expand...
> 
> So cute!Click to expand...

I was 100% mine was a boy and i was right so i bet you are, always trust your gut feeling :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I know yo yo! It's going so quick!! Can't believe you're 15 weeks now!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

My 14 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## staceymxxx

This pregnancy is going so quick!!! i've got 4 days off work in a couple of weeks so i'm decorating the nursery :) xx


----------



## zephyr

I agree it is going so fast!
Im running round after my toddlers all day so I forget im pregnant too.

ive got school holidays and easter coming up and a birthday so my 20 week scan will be here before I know it!

Also ive paid over half of my natures sway baby hammock and itll be delivered in another 8 weeks or so! I am so glad I set that up when I did as I barely noticed the money leaving each week and now I wont have to fork out $350 in one go for it yay!
Cant wait for it to arrive, once we set that up it will feel more real.


----------



## Laelani

SisterRose said:


> Does anyone else get lower abdominal stomach aches/cramps a lot? Some times it's pretty uncomfortable for a while. I also had a bit of pain and tenderness on my left side the other night that hurt when i moved or pressed on the area but went away after a while(I had a scan at 5+4 baby is in the right place)

Yes!!!!!! Omg yes. Especially in the morning and the evenings. I have just been thinking it's because I'm tired. Not sure. I was going to mention it to my doctor as I've been having them off and on since 9 weeks. 

AFM -- Things are going well, today is new fruit day! :happydance: Each passing Tuesday is a very exciting milestone now. I will try to get a bump pic posted this week.


----------



## GeralynB

Tuesday is my new fruit day too! Lime for me this week


----------



## AshleyLK

Yo_Yo said:


> I'm so, so nervous for my scan tomorrow for updates on the clot. Stomach is in knots!
> Keep your fingers crossed for me! Hope it's not the mean obstetrician this time!
> Think chocolates the only way to calm the nerves :haha:

Yo yo - everything is crossed here for you!:hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

Im really stumped on the babys gender this time around. I was almost positve it was another girl, but i feel so much better this pregnancy then with my DD (UGH it was terrible.) Also, im craving TOTALLY different foods this time around...with my DD I was craving ice cream, and sweet stuff. This time Im craving like green olives and vinegar. ITs so weird! So maybe a boy?? Well find out May 7th. Cant wait!


----------



## zephyr

I'm craving vinegar too, red wine, balsamic and apple cider vinegars!

Have you had it on oven fries? Yuummm


----------



## mommyberry

I'm craving spicy things. I usually love sweets but can't stomach them now! I hate apples but I want to eat apples now... such strange things this pregnancy brings about!



Loopy Laura said:


> Just came back from my scan. Baby was measuring ahead by 6 days so I am now 13 weeks 5 days and due date has changed to 9th October!
> 
> Baby was so active, I couldn't stop laughing! It waved then flipped over onto its stomach and continued to wriggle! It's going to be a cheeky one! They did manage to get one clear shot though!
> 
> I feel so happy, I just can't believe my luck that everything is ok!
> 
> My 20 week scan isn't until 29th May which seems ages to wait (and is actually 21 weeks). Hoping to find out the gender then.

Loopy Laura - This is amazing! We were both on Oct 15 and we both jumped to Oct 9th. This is such a lovely coincidence! :) Looks like our babies are in a great hurry to meet us :happydance:

My 20week scan is a little earlier than yours... May 23.


----------



## ashaz

Such great news everyone. 
Yo-yo any updates?
So I think I might have felt the baby move...is 13weeks 2days too early?


----------



## Tasheetravels

Hi lovely ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on much, I have been stalking though... 
We had our 12 week scan yesterday and we now have a new due date! Now due 18th Oct. 
The scan was A-Maze-ing! Mr. 2 spent the whole time saying "wow" and "baby sister"!!!! He might be onto something but I feel like it'll be a boy. Won't be finding out till early June... Seems like forever away. 

Fingers crossed for your scan yo yo! Wishing everyone a h + h rest of your pregnancy, and thoughts are with those who experienced loss. 

I've (hopefully) attached a 3d picture from our scan, so amazed at the quality this early on!
 



Attached Files:







popcorn 12+3 3.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## zephyr

Mommyberry I hate apples too! But have been craving and eating them its so weird.
Only certain types tho. 

Ashaz - I don't think its too early! I was feeling my first baby move weeks earlier than you are and everyone said it was gas but it wasnt, the movements got stronger :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yoyo - good luck with your scan! I have my fingers crossed it will be fine :) 

Tashee - what an amazing scan! :) 

Cravings for me have been cheese - normal cheese, cheese on toast, goats, Brie, cottage cheese lol. Same as my last pregnancy - so would be nice to think it means another girl, but we're not fussed.


----------



## Loopy Laura

mommyberry said:


> I'm craving spicy things. I usually love sweets but can't stomach them now! I hate apples but I want to eat apples now... such strange things this pregnancy brings about!
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Just came back from my scan. Baby was measuring ahead by 6 days so I am now 13 weeks 5 days and due date has changed to 9th October!
> 
> Baby was so active, I couldn't stop laughing! It waved then flipped over onto its stomach and continued to wriggle! It's going to be a cheeky one! They did manage to get one clear shot though!
> 
> I feel so happy, I just can't believe my luck that everything is ok!
> 
> My 20 week scan isn't until 29th May which seems ages to wait (and is actually 21 weeks). Hoping to find out the gender then.
> 
> Loopy Laura - This is amazing! We were both on Oct 15 and we both jumped to Oct 9th. This is such a lovely coincidence! :) Looks like our babies are in a great hurry to meet us :happydance:
> 
> My 20week scan is a little earlier than yours... May 23.Click to expand...

That's so funny! It's good to have a due date buddy!! It feels great to jump ahead so far!


----------



## ljo1984

In your face anterior placenta!!! Was trying to sleep last night n turned over and defo felt movement/somersaults in there


----------



## kiki28

I'm almost convinced its a little boy! I'm not sure why but my guy feeling literally the second I found out was a little boy. Also my 7 year old cousin told me last night I had a boy in my belly and I didn't tell her I was pregnant until later on that night! Kids are spooky!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Well my scan was a waste of time. 3 people have told me 3 conflicting things now. I have come to the conclusion my dd1 could have done a better job! 

Private gender scan Friday, so will ask more then. 

Ljo1984-yay for feeling movement!! Glad placentas not stopping those lovely kicks


----------



## kel21

Sorry your scan wasn't more informative Yoyo! 

Yay for kicks Ljo1984! 

I've been feeling baby a little for the last week or so :) Both my husband and I were sure from the start this lo is a girl, but I have been going back and forth for a bit now. With my ds I knew it was a boy because that was all I wanted! Lol. Healthy of course :)


----------



## ljo1984

Yoyo that's really crap :-(
It was an odd feeling it mush have been tumbling around lol.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay for movements Ljo! 

Sorry about the scan yo yo - you must be so confused :( 

Afm. Before I even knew I was pregnant I applied to do midwifery at uni. Today I got my answer back from one and it's an offer. I start THIS September. Deferring my place isn't an option and, I'd have to go through the whole process all over again. Not really sure what to do - I've wanted this for 10 years, and if I qualify ... The extra wage would be a decider on everything - we could afford anything we wanted without any struggles. I want to take the place, have the baby in October and then return ... Even considering my OH taking the full 26 week paternity leave he's entitled too. But, then I feel like I'm being so selfish on the baby.


----------



## staceymxxx

The top pic is 5 weeks and the bottom is 14 weeks! x
 



Attached Files:







5w14w.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## staceymxxx

When is everyones 20 week scans? x


----------



## Jcliff

staceymxxx said:


> When is everyones 20 week scans? x

I'm getting my anatomy scan may 7th! I'll be almost 19w


----------



## CharlieKeys

19th may :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

20 week scan is 12th may. Once we have that, we will be more or less half way there ladies! :happydance:


----------



## kel21

I don't have mine set yet :( Hoping I will get to make it at my next appt which will be in 2 weeks. I'm shooting for may 9th when I will be 18w6d.


----------



## rbourre

staceymxxx said:


> When is everyones 20 week scans? x

May 30, I will be 19 weeks 6 days. (edited this, I wrote the 19w1d the first time)

This morning, my 19 month old kept pointing to my ultrasound pictures on the fridge and saying "what's that?" I kept telling her it's the baby. :baby:


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Yaaay for movements Ljo!
> 
> Sorry about the scan yo yo - you must be so confused :(
> 
> Afm. Before I even knew I was pregnant I applied to do midwifery at uni. Today I got my answer back from one and it's an offer. I start THIS September. Deferring my place isn't an option and, I'd have to go through the whole process all over again. Not really sure what to do - I've wanted this for 10 years, and if I qualify ... The extra wage would be a decider on everything - we could afford anything we wanted without any struggles. I want to take the place, have the baby in October and then return ... Even considering my OH taking the full 26 week paternity leave he's entitled too. But, then I feel like I'm being so selfish on the baby.

Wow. What an amazing opportunity! Congrats. You have to decide what's best for you. Don't feel guilty if you take the offer up, as plenty of new mums go bsck to work soon after. 
Have a think about it honey


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> When is everyones 20 week scans? x
> 
> May 30, I will be 19 weeks 1 day.
> 
> This morning, my 19 month old kept pointing to my ultrasound pictures on the fridge and saying "what's that?" I kept telling her it's the baby. :baby:Click to expand...

Aww bless her! That's so cute! :)


----------



## La Mere

Stacy- I'm not having any scans whatsoever. 

rbourre- That is so cute!!

Yo_Yo- I'm sorry your scan was not more helpful. :hugs:

I'm 13 weeks today! Yay! :happydance: Seems my due date buddies are leaving me for the 9th, lol! but it's cool they are still due date buddies! 

Congrats on all the great scans and such beautiful pics!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy 13 weeks LaMere!


----------



## La Mere

cntrygrl said:


> Happy 13 weeks LaMere!

Thank you, cntrygrl! You're 13 weeks now as well, aren't you?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

staceymxxx said:


> When is everyones 20 week scans? x

May 22nd at 20+4 :dance: Can't wait!


----------



## SisterRose

Mine isn't until June 11th!


----------



## cntrygrl

La Mere said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Happy 13 weeks LaMere!
> 
> Thank you, cntrygrl! You're 13 weeks now as well, aren't you?Click to expand...

I am currently we'll see if they change it at my scan on friday.


----------



## kiki28

Mine is 19th May :) I'll be 19 weeks :)


----------



## La Mere

cntrygrl said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Happy 13 weeks LaMere!
> 
> Thank you, cntrygrl! You're 13 weeks now as well, aren't you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am currently we'll see if they change it at my scan on friday.Click to expand...

Oh, well until Friday we're due date buddies lol


----------



## ljo1984

May 20th


----------



## fides

9 weeks from now - don't have a date yet


----------



## La Mere

(TMI ALERT): It's been a few days since DH and I have had sex (which for me right now isn't a big deal, :p) and he's getting kind of.. shall we say frustrated? Lol. Anyway, last night was kind of rough between us, is he asked if I was just going to fall asleep, he was tossing and turning, sighing a lot, got up and did some random crap on the laptop, got up went into the kitchen in the middle of the night to chop stuff for his and his dad's lunch today. In there somewhere he said that it seems like I just have sex with him just to get him off my back and in some cases that is true... but he just seems to want it so freaking often! Always asking for bj's, etc. But usually once we get into I start enjoying it and getting into it. After a while I decide to get him to sleep I move over to him and get things started and then right in the middle Sam decides he wants to wake up, so we didn't even get to finish! So, naturally this morning he wakes up and gets on to whatever porno website he uses, lol and does his thing that way.. but after he left for work I noticed (he didn't clear the search bar) he had done a search for pregnant with no sex drive. Like there is something wrong with me?! Excuse me for popping out two of your kids and chasing after them and picking up after them, and cleaning the house and cooking your dinner and growing your third child and being too tired to have sex with you every night! How is that supposed to make me feel? I cried quite a bit this morning. Sorry for the ranting novel... I just needed to vent.


----------



## zephyr

I think mines on the 19th may. I'll have to check.


----------



## rbourre

La Mere said:


> (TMI ALERT): It's been a few days since DH and I have had sex (which for me right now isn't a big deal, :p) and he's getting kind of.. shall we say frustrated? Lol. Anyway, last night was kind of rough between us, is he asked if I was just going to fall asleep, he was tossing and turning, sighing a lot, got up and did some random crap on the laptop, got up went into the kitchen in the middle of the night to chop stuff for his and his dad's lunch today. In there somewhere he said that it seems like I just have sex with him just to get him off my back and in some cases that is true... but he just seems to want it so freaking often! Always asking for bj's, etc. But usually once we get into I start enjoying it and getting into it. After a while I decide to get him to sleep I move over to him and get things started and then right in the middle Sam decides he wants to wake up, so we didn't even get to finish! So, naturally this morning he wakes up and gets on to whatever porno website he uses, lol and does his thing that way.. but after he left for work I noticed (he didn't clear the search bar) he had done a search for pregnant with no sex drive. Like there is something wrong with me?! Excuse me for popping out two of your kids and chasing after them and picking up after them, and cleaning the house and cooking your dinner and growing your third child and being too tired to have sex with you every night! How is that supposed to make me feel? I cried quite a bit this morning. Sorry for the ranting novel... I just needed to vent.

That would bother me too. I am so exhausted, I couldn't imagine having sex every night. 

Unfortunately, my husband says it's "weird" when I am pregnant so we haven't had sex in 8 weeks. I'm the one who is starting to get frustrated.


----------



## ljo1984

La Mere said:


> (TMI ALERT): It's been a few days since DH and I have had sex (which for me right now isn't a big deal, :p) and he's getting kind of.. shall we say frustrated? Lol. Anyway, last night was kind of rough between us, is he asked if I was just going to fall asleep, he was tossing and turning, sighing a lot, got up and did some random crap on the laptop, got up went into the kitchen in the middle of the night to chop stuff for his and his dad's lunch today. In there somewhere he said that it seems like I just have sex with him just to get him off my back and in some cases that is true... but he just seems to want it so freaking often! Always asking for bj's, etc. But usually once we get into I start enjoying it and getting into it. After a while I decide to get him to sleep I move over to him and get things started and then right in the middle Sam decides he wants to wake up, so we didn't even get to finish! So, naturally this morning he wakes up and gets on to whatever porno website he uses, lol and does his thing that way.. but after he left for work I noticed (he didn't clear the search bar) he had done a search for pregnant with no sex drive. Like there is something wrong with me?! Excuse me for popping out two of your kids and chasing after them and picking up after them, and cleaning the house and cooking your dinner and growing your third child and being too tired to have sex with you every night! How is that supposed to make me feel? I cried quite a bit this morning. Sorry for the ranting novel... I just needed to vent.

I think we are married to the same man :-(


----------



## La Mere

rbourre said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> (TMI ALERT): It's been a few days since DH and I have had sex (which for me right now isn't a big deal, :p) and he's getting kind of.. shall we say frustrated? Lol. Anyway, last night was kind of rough between us, is he asked if I was just going to fall asleep, he was tossing and turning, sighing a lot, got up and did some random crap on the laptop, got up went into the kitchen in the middle of the night to chop stuff for his and his dad's lunch today. In there somewhere he said that it seems like I just have sex with him just to get him off my back and in some cases that is true... but he just seems to want it so freaking often! Always asking for bj's, etc. But usually once we get into I start enjoying it and getting into it. After a while I decide to get him to sleep I move over to him and get things started and then right in the middle Sam decides he wants to wake up, so we didn't even get to finish! So, naturally this morning he wakes up and gets on to whatever porno website he uses, lol and does his thing that way.. but after he left for work I noticed (he didn't clear the search bar) he had done a search for pregnant with no sex drive. Like there is something wrong with me?! Excuse me for popping out two of your kids and chasing after them and picking up after them, and cleaning the house and cooking your dinner and growing your third child and being too tired to have sex with you every night! How is that supposed to make me feel? I cried quite a bit this morning. Sorry for the ranting novel... I just needed to vent.
> 
> That would bother me too. I am so exhausted, I couldn't imagine having sex every night.
> 
> Unfortunately, my husband says it's "weird" when I am pregnant so we haven't had sex in 8 weeks. I'm the one who is starting to get frustrated.Click to expand...


I don't mind that he watches pron from time to time. But what really upset me was his stupid search! It's like come on! We were like that with our first but we both enjoy it when I am pregnant.. it's tricky at times though, lol. The sad thing is.. I actually kinda wanted it last night! :/



ljo1984 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> (TMI ALERT): It's been a few days since DH and I have had sex (which for me right now isn't a big deal, :p) and he's getting kind of.. shall we say frustrated? Lol. Anyway, last night was kind of rough between us, is he asked if I was just going to fall asleep, he was tossing and turning, sighing a lot, got up and did some random crap on the laptop, got up went into the kitchen in the middle of the night to chop stuff for his and his dad's lunch today. In there somewhere he said that it seems like I just have sex with him just to get him off my back and in some cases that is true... but he just seems to want it so freaking often! Always asking for bj's, etc. But usually once we get into I start enjoying it and getting into it. After a while I decide to get him to sleep I move over to him and get things started and then right in the middle Sam decides he wants to wake up, so we didn't even get to finish! So, naturally this morning he wakes up and gets on to whatever porno website he uses, lol and does his thing that way.. but after he left for work I noticed (he didn't clear the search bar) he had done a search for pregnant with no sex drive. Like there is something wrong with me?! Excuse me for popping out two of your kids and chasing after them and picking up after them, and cleaning the house and cooking your dinner and growing your third child and being too tired to have sex with you every night! How is that supposed to make me feel? I cried quite a bit this morning. Sorry for the ranting novel... I just needed to vent.
> 
> I think we are married to the same man :-(Click to expand...

:-( It's frustrating isn't it?! I don't mind that he wants it so often.. it's his reaction if he doesn't get it that bothers me...


----------



## Monjon07

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Monjon07 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I would be considered a late new-comer lol but I just found this post perusing around this site. I am due October 5th with a little boy! Also, how do I edit my signature? I haven't been able to figure it out for the life of me haha
> 
> Welcome! October 5 is a good day! It's my birthday so I'm a little biased!
> 
> I wish I could tell you how to change your signature, but I forgot. I did a lot of exploring. I would do it again, but I'm on my phone so it's a pain.
> 
> 
> I plan on breastfeeding and cloth diapering with disposables while out. I just don't know anything about cloth diapers yet! But it's something I told myself I would do many years ago!Click to expand...

Haha well hey obviously great people are born on such a day :winkwink:


----------



## sprite30

Aww your dh would die if I was his wife. I've been on pelvic rest since I got pregnant but we have still managed to dtd maybe 3 times but my dh is great about it. He knows better then to turn me on right now as I have a crazy sex drive but when the doc says no that's the final word. Men can be so needy sometimes. 

Hopefully in his search he found something that actually made him understand why your tired, etc. I'd probably be alittle upset if my dh googled that too.


----------



## kel21

Lamere I would be upset too, hopefully he did find something to open his eyes to reality! 

Thought I'd share my 10w1d (multi colored shirt and no head :haha:) and todays 14w4d pic :) since I didn't share yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







20140312_101528.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11









20140409_143655-1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CharlieKeys

La mere - I'd be upset too. My OH is the same except I get the 'you clearly don't love me anymore cause we never have sex' etc etc and 'I work all day and I manage to still want sex with you even though I'm tired' :yawn: 

It's like a completely different kind of tired and, it's SO frustrating that they're not more understanding :hugs:


----------



## fides

I haven't been on here lately, but wanted to share - 

had my first m/w appt today and heard the HB! :happydance: such a good sound! have already felt the baby move, but even better to hear the HB> :cloud9:


----------



## GeralynB

Cute bump Kel!


----------



## ljo1984

CharlieKeys said:


> La mere - I'd be upset too. My OH is the same except I get the 'you clearly don't love me anymore cause we never have sex' etc etc and 'I work all day and I manage to still want sex with you even though I'm tired' :yawn:
> 
> It's like a completely different kind of tired and, it's SO frustrating that they're not more understanding :hugs:

I get that too!! You don't love me, you don't find me attractive anymore............... God get a bloody grip lol,emotional blackmail don't work on me. I take the girls to bed and then the texts start, are they asleep? Do you want to cuddle? (There's bugger all cuddling involved when that's said btw) I usually fall asleep and ignore lol, I'm 14 weeks and still as drained as ever!! Thought it would start easing off by now! Or maybe the looking after two kids/working etc is just making it all still do bad. Only 4.5 month till mat leave :-/ X


----------



## SoBlessedMama

fides said:


> I haven't been on here lately, but wanted to share -
> 
> had my first m/w appt today and heard the HB! :happydance: such a good sound! have already felt the baby move, but even better to hear the HB> :cloud9:

Great news!!! : )


----------



## newlywed2013

I think I felt baby move today! Felt like something tickling me from the inside!


----------



## MamaMac123

La Mere said:


> (TMI ALERT): It's been a few days since DH and I have had sex (which for me right now isn't a big deal, :p) and he's getting kind of.. shall we say frustrated? Lol. Anyway, last night was kind of rough between us, is he asked if I was just going to fall asleep, he was tossing and turning, sighing a lot, got up and did some random crap on the laptop, got up went into the kitchen in the middle of the night to chop stuff for his and his dad's lunch today. In there somewhere he said that it seems like I just have sex with him just to get him off my back and in some cases that is true... but he just seems to want it so freaking often! Always asking for bj's, etc. But usually once we get into I start enjoying it and getting into it. After a while I decide to get him to sleep I move over to him and get things started and then right in the middle Sam decides he wants to wake up, so we didn't even get to finish! So, naturally this morning he wakes up and gets on to whatever porno website he uses, lol and does his thing that way.. but after he left for work I noticed (he didn't clear the search bar) he had done a search for pregnant with no sex drive. Like there is something wrong with me?! Excuse me for popping out two of your kids and chasing after them and picking up after them, and cleaning the house and cooking your dinner and growing your third child and being too tired to have sex with you every night! How is that supposed to make me feel? I cried quite a bit this morning. Sorry for the ranting novel... I just needed to vent.

Sex stuff can be so frustrating! And it's almost always the case even without pregnancy that one spouse wants it more than the other. In our marriage I'm the one who wants it more often than DH and now I'm pregnant I don't necessarily want it more but it's with more intensity. When I want it I need it RIGHT NOW! :haha: drives DH nuts sometimes haha 

I've got a suggestion for you though. There is a book that was just recently released called The Bead Method....basically it outlines a way to help bridge the gap between sex drives. You would give your DH a bunch of beads. You tell him each of these beads represents a time you will have sex with him. You have some sort of bowl you keep by the bed. Anytime he wants sex he just drops a bead in your bowl. When he does this you have 24 hours to give him sex. This way you can control part of the "when" and get yourself in the mood without feeling the immediate "do me now" pressure and your DH can relax knowing he will definitely be getting some in the next 24 hours. I haven't read the book but I've heard interviews with the authors discussing the concept and how they came up with it and how well it worked. Might be worth looking into :) Good luck!

Here's a link to the website for the book:

https://www.thebeadmethod.com


----------



## La Mere

MamaMac- That is interesting! Thanks for the suggestion, I will have to check it out! :flower:


----------



## mommyberry

La Mere - You should talk to him about it. Men are really simple creatures... He must be so driven by passion to search for smthing like that... put it out in the open and he will realize it was a stupid thing to do. There is no point of you feeling bad all by yourself and being stressed out about this. This Bead method seems like an awesome idea to work things around this issue.

I know how frustrating it is to see some unexpected search words after DH leaves to work. When we were newly weds, I found out he went to porn websites when I saw his previous searches and it drove me nuts! Well now... it doesn't bother me as much.

Like Mamamac and rbourre - It is the other way round in my marriage. I am the one who seems to be needy all the time (esp in pregnancy). He totally ignores my subtle moves and wants me to verbally tell him when I want to do it. DH is an advocate and is so drained physically and mentally most of the time and I don't want to push him when I know he is not upto it. (Men on the other hand can't be so understanding... as we see) Looks like this beads will work well for us. Thanks for the suggestion Mamamac. I will surely check it out.

20 week scan on 23rd May. Seems like forever!


----------



## CharlieKeys

We usually have equal sex drive to be honest ... But right now it's so exhausting looking after a house, nursery runs twice a week, baby groups, food shops, washing, cooking, And running around after 3 that when it comes to sexy time I have NO energy left. It's okay when we get going but leading up to that point is like Urgh do we have too? :blush:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

By son is not a great sleeper. He often does not go to sleep until late and does not always nap and add work into the mix. so it not that we don't want too but the opportunity is not always there.


----------



## rbourre

I'm feeling a bit crampy this morning. Something must be stretching in there. I do remember having some cramps when pregnant with my daughter. 

I have my first OB appointment tomorrow. Until now, I just saw my family doctor. He wants me to see an OB because of my history of pre-eclampsia and a premature birth.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww At least they're being careful -will you need extra monitoring?


----------



## rbourre

Toward the end, I assume so. More than likely I will have to have ultrasounds to check on growth since my daughter was IUGR. I hope I don't have to go to the OB too often, his office is an hour away.


----------



## staceymxxx

16th april is my next midwife appt, 3rd of may is my private scan, 21st of may is nhs scan then on the 11th july i have the glucose test.. tired just thinking about it all lol!


----------



## MamaMac123

mommyberry said:


> La Mere - You should talk to him about it. Men are really simple creatures... He must be so driven by passion to search for smthing like that... put it out in the open and he will realize it was a stupid thing to do. There is no point of you feeling bad all by yourself and being stressed out about this. This Bead method seems like an awesome idea to work things around this issue.
> 
> I know how frustrating it is to see some unexpected search words after DH leaves to work. When we were newly weds, I found out he went to porn websites when I saw his previous searches and it drove me nuts! Well now... it doesn't bother me as much.
> 
> Like Mamamac and rbourre - It is the other way round in my marriage. I am the one who seems to be needy all the time (esp in pregnancy). He totally ignores my subtle moves and wants me to verbally tell him when I want to do it. DH is an advocate and is so drained physically and mentally most of the time and I don't want to push him when I know he is not upto it. (Men on the other hand can't be so understanding... as we see) Looks like this beads will work well for us. Thanks for the suggestion Mamamac. I will surely check it out.
> 
> 20 week scan on 23rd May. Seems like forever!


You're welcome :) hope it's helpful! I thought it sounded like a cool idea. But we've worked our stuff out enough that I don't think we need it. In the beginning though this would have been great! For us, in the beginning of our marriage it was a big issue. I wanted sex a lot more than my hubby did and I'd get all hurt and upset if he didn't catch on to my hints and advances or when I was always the one initiating sex. Felt like I wasn't good enough to hold his interest or something. But eventually I came to realize it's not an issue he has with me it's just who we are. My sex drive is higher than his, that's it. He's 8 years older than me and I waited till marriage for sex while my hubby had been married before an having sex for years. It was pretty normal that I'd want it more than him. When I finally just accepted that fact things got a thousand times better for us. Now I don't stress that I'm usually the one to initiate sex. DH is always really good about giving me what I need and I don't hint about it. I'll just tell him when I get home from work "Babe, I want sex tonight, k?" :haha: So he knows early on that he better not sit up on the computer or watching tv too late and better get his butt to bed. Works for us and I almost always get sex when I want/need it. Guys aren't so good with the subtle hints lol 

Another little suggestion just in general for marriage...just because I love it and it's made a huge difference for me specifically in my marriage. There is this guy Mark Gungor (he's actually where I heard about the bead method) and he does a seminar called Laugh Your Way To A Better Marriage. He's a Christian pastor so there's a bit of religious talk involved but mostly he's just hilarious and gives some great relationship advice for how men and women operate and think and how to understand each other better. You can find the seminar sessions on YouTube. They are fantastic and really changed my understanding of how men think and how we as women think and how to use that knowledge to understand and communicate with each other without all the petty arguments and resentments. Totally recommend it if anyone is interested.....improved my marriage so much!


----------



## MamaMac123

CharlieKeys said:


> We usually have equal sex drive to be honest ... But right now it's so exhausting looking after a house, nursery runs twice a week, baby groups, food shops, washing, cooking, And running around after 3 that when it comes to sexy time I have NO energy left. It's okay when we get going but leading up to that point is like Urgh do we have too? :blush:

That's where the bead thing could be really helpful I bet because you'd have some notice to get ready for it :) 

Pregnancy is just so exhausting though! Honestly men do not understand this kind of tired! That's been the biggest issue for me is just how dang tired I am all the time. Hopefully once we all hit second trimester we'll get some energy back! Only a couple more weeks for me! :happy dance:


----------



## MamaMac123

rbourre said:


> I'm feeling a bit crampy this morning. Something must be stretching in there. I do remember having some cramps when pregnant with my daughter.
> 
> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow. Until now, I just saw my family doctor. He wants me to see an OB because of my history of pre-eclampsia and a premature birth.

Good luck! Hope all goes well! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

11 Weeks Today!!!! Two little limes in there! :happydance: Every week that goes by makes me so happy! One week closer! Only two weeks till second trimester! I want some energy back! Lol

Next midwife appointment in just under 3 weeks and next scan May 7th. Think I'm going to book a private 3D scan for week 20 when my mom is visiting for our gender scan. Might call today :) feeling excited!!! 

Some other twin moms informed me they had to quit working as early as 20 weeks with twins. Yikes! I wasn't expecting that soon! Now I'm a bit worried about how soon I'll need to quit. We really need my pay as long as possible. Hopefully I can go longer than that! Though I'd love an excuse to stay home and relax all day! Haha


----------



## kel21

My little monkey is hiding again :( Last time I couldn't find it, it had moved up and over. I tried going up and over this time but still couldn't find it! Fxd I can find it this afternoon, it always worries me when I can't, even though I know I'm not supposed to. Lol


----------



## Jcliff

Prenatal massage today so excitedddddd grandma watching DD


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> 11 Weeks Today!!!! Two little limes in there! :happydance: Every week that goes by makes me so happy! One week closer! Only two weeks till second trimester! I want some energy back! Lol
> 
> Next midwife appointment in just under 3 weeks and next scan May 7th. Think I'm going to book a private 3D scan for week 20 when my mom is visiting for our gender scan. Might call today :) feeling excited!!!
> 
> Some other twin moms informed me they had to quit working as early as 20 weeks with twins. Yikes! I wasn't expecting that soon! Now I'm a bit worried about how soon I'll need to quit. We really need my pay as long as possible. Hopefully I can go longer than that! Though I'd love an excuse to stay home and relax all day! Haha

Happy 11 weeks! :)

Kel21-drink lots of water-will help push the womb up so you can find baby easier-they seem to like hiding! :flower: don't worry 

Jcliff-prenatal massage sounds wonderful! Enjoy your pampering honey.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> I'm feeling a bit crampy this morning. Something must be stretching in there. I do remember having some cramps when pregnant with my daughter.
> 
> I have my first OB appointment tomorrow. Until now, I just saw my family doctor. He wants me to see an OB because of my history of pre-eclampsia and a premature birth.

Hope the cramps go soon lovely :flower: it's good your getting an extra close eye kept on you after having a premmie. Drink plenty of water, as it eases cramps


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mamamac - I know of a few twin mums who worked up until 30ish weeks. It's doable I think, but only if you are feeling okay. The minute you start to feel like you can't do it anymore - then you will know that's your time to go on maternity


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac - what charliekeys said :) quite a few twin mums work late. I myself couldnt of, I was struggling to walk by week 28 with pelvis and hip joint pain which for me started round week 20 so theres no way I could of worked. But ive heard many stories.of other people who sailed through twin pregnancy and they found it easy going so they were able to continue work well past 30 weeks. Hopefully you are in that group of lucky ladies :p

I can feel my uterus at my bellybutton. I find this extremely odd! Anyone else?
I didnt think it was that high until 20 weeks?
I was drinking a hot chocolate yesterday and felt some soft kicks yesterday way up.there but dismissed them as I thought it was far too high but sure enough laying down this morning it is! Will have to ask my midwife about it on monday.


----------



## Kittycat155

My uterus is nearly at belly button. I feel movement in many spots is that right though? I know baby has room but feel it low at times on cervix. Most often feeling baby through stomach on right side.

I can not get past the internal itching anyone else? Not to do with where baby is at moment as last night is was real bad and baby was on right and itch was left. 

I am SO loving this! I wake up looking for baby and drink oj to jump start baby:) Seeing sister this weekend and she will be able to feel baby!:)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've been seeing a lot of posts around this forum (not just this thread, where it is actually very minimal) of everyone hating on their OH. 

It kind of brings me down, and I just want to put it out there that I love my husband! He is super awesome, supportive and helpful. He doesn't complain when I don't feel like cooking him dinner. He doesn't complain when he comes home and I haven't cleaned the house. He doesn't complain that I'm too tired to get up and make him breakfast and lunch. He doesn't get upset if I'm too tired for sex. He is just there for me, supporting me and loving me. 

His only request for me everyday is to "take care of my baby!" 

So, I love my husband!


----------



## AshleyLK

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of posts around this forum (not just this thread, where it is actually very minimal) of everyone hating on their OH.
> 
> It kind of brings me down, and I just want to put it out there that I love my husband! He is super awesome, supportive and helpful. He doesn't complain when I don't feel like cooking him dinner. He doesn't complain when he comes home and I haven't cleaned the house. He doesn't complain that I'm too tired to get up and make him breakfast and lunch. He doesn't get upset if I'm too tired for sex. He is just there for me, supporting me and loving me.
> 
> His only request for me everyday is to "take care of my baby!"
> 
> So, I love my husband!


I love my husband too..hard worker, excellent father and doesn't complain *too* much about my pregnancy antics. I hit the husband lotto for sure. I wish I could show him how much I appreciate him every day but I am too tired lol, but I do tell him!


----------



## zephyr

I feel the same way about my husband! He is great with the kids, he works hard and hes also started getting up early with the kids to give me an hour or two uninterrupted sleep as I wake up heaps during the night.
He even helps me clean during his days off so we have more time together and im not spending all my time catching up on the cleaning :) hes a good man.


----------



## mommyberry

Oh I love my man! There is no second thought about it... He is very supportive of me. But a healthy marriage should have hiccups :D We'd probably appreciate having each other more then!


----------



## Jcliff

My hub is a pain in the butt but he puts up with a lot of my crap! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww mushymilk-your hubby sounds fab :)

I think it's easy to hormonally rant about them, and i guess sometimes they don't understand how we feel. It must be hard too from their perspective. My hubby has been my rock through all this stress with the bleeding, and boy can I moan lately lol

Hope everyone's doing ok today? Yay it's Friday :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

mommyberry said:


> Oh I love my man! There is no second thought about it... He is very supportive of me. But a healthy marriage should have hiccups :D We'd probably appreciate having each other more then!

We have our hiccups, but he's been nothing short of amazing through this pregnancy so far. 

I'm glad the women in this thread have great husbands or OH's as well. The ladies in this thread are pretty awesome!

Oh, and just to be more clear, I really was referring to a lot of posts I've been reading lately in the first and second tri boards.


----------



## CharlieKeys

My OH is the most frustrating man on this planet. But, I love him, and he's pretty good with the kids. He puts up with me as well ... And I can be bloody hard work! :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> My OH is the most frustrating man on this planet. But, I love him, and he's pretty good with the kids. He puts up with me as well ... And I can be bloody hard work! :haha:

:haha: sounds like me and my hubby-think we can annoy each other sometimes-and I am hard work and irritable!

Have you decided about the midwifery course lovely?


----------



## GeralynB

Think I'm going to have to buy some maternity pants soon. My jeans don't fit and my dress pants for work are starting to get snug. Any one else?


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> Think I'm going to have to buy some maternity pants soon. My jeans don't fit and my dress pants for work are starting to get snug. Any one else?

I've been in them ages! I think being my third my muscles aren't what they were! :haha:
Treat yourself to some nice bits to wear honey. :flower:


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm currently wearing jeans that are a good 2 sizes too big! My regular jeans still fit but the pressure on my stomach hurts. I need some mat pants for sure! Today I'm in yoga capris haha they rock! 

Yesterday the brakes in my car started grinding. Blah. So now I'm sitting at the repair shop getting new brakes....there goes all our money this week. Hate car stuff :( 

Hope everyone else is having a better Friday!


----------



## GeralynB

I've been wearing a lot of yoga pants!

I'm having mild cramping/stretchy feelings the last couple of days. No spotting but every new feeling has me worried. I read your uterus starts stretching around this time. Could that be what it is?


----------



## rbourre

I'm sitting at the OB office waiting to be seen. For some reason, I'm really nervous. No idea why, I've been through this before since it's not my first baby.


----------



## ljo1984

I'm getting stretching pains too, totally normal 
I got some mat jeans last week!! Also on my third I have a bump now lol.


----------



## SisterRose

This is my 3rd and no bump here at all, I can't even feel where my uterus is yet. I think because I am already overweight it makes it all a little less fun in the bump department. I am definitely growing but instead of getting a cute baby bump I have a overhang and my stomach is growing and looking like more fat. Oh joy to that!!

I really would love a huge prego bump this time but my last two pregnancies resulted in quite small babies so I really lacked in the bump department :-(


----------



## MamaMac123

rbourre said:


> I'm sitting at the OB office waiting to be seen. For some reason, I'm really nervous. No idea why, I've been through this before since it's not my first baby.

I always get nervous going into appointments. For my last OB visit I worked myself up so much my blood pressure was through the roof! Checked it later in the day and it was totally fine. Think it's easy to think the worst especially so early in pregnancy. Take a deep breath as think happy thoughts! Fx for a great visit! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just had Gender confirmation scan-it's definitely a boy!!! :happydance:


----------



## kel21

Yo_Yo said:


> Just had Gender confirmation scan-it's definitely a boy!!! :happydance:

Yay! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for a boy! I can't wait to find out what my little one is. I have a strong feeling it's a boy for some reason.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yo_Yo said:


> Just had Gender confirmation scan-it's definitely a boy!!! :happydance:

That's so exciting! I'm so glad everything is ok! Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yo_Yo said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> My OH is the most frustrating man on this planet. But, I love him, and he's pretty good with the kids. He puts up with me as well ... And I can be bloody hard work! :haha:
> 
> :haha: sounds like me and my hubby-think we can annoy each other sometimes-and I am hard work and irritable!
> 
> Have you decided about the midwifery course lovely?Click to expand...

I'm going to have a chat with my midwife at my next appointment and see what she thinks. I'm hoping they'll let me defer ... But if not I'll take my legal two weeks off and then go back. I might never get his chance again :shrug: ... I don't know keep changing my mind. How am I supposed to leave my two week old baby?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaaaay for a little boy yo yo :) really happy for you


----------



## Jcliff

Yay! Can't believe I'll be 15w tomorrow! Crazy! 3 more weeks until our anatomy scan


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats on your boy YoYo! :-D X


----------



## rbourre

I got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time today at my appointment. The doctor thinks I have a really good chance of going full term and having a successful vbac. I thought for sure he was going to say c-section. He didn't put me on any blood pressure meds, but I am going to be taking a low dose aspirin once a day.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Glad your appt went well rbourre :) 

Jcliff - only just realised we have the same due date :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations yo-yo! That's super exciting!


----------



## kiki28

Congrats yo-yo :D 

We have a lot of lil boys so far in the group, cant wait to find out what wriggle is - think I'll be team blue too on gut feeling and nub :)


----------



## zephyr

Congrats on the boy yoyo!

Can't believe genders are being revealed already. Time surely is flying.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Charliekeys - you just need to do what's right for you but it's a good idea to talk to your midwife about the practicalities of taking just the two weeks. I'm sure otherwise the course would let you defer. It will all work out in the end!


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats Yo Yo! So exciting to know the gender! 

I had several people tell me today they think I'm having girls because I'm having such crazy cravings and they never had weird cravings with boys. :shrugs: 

Charliekeyes, that's a hard decision. Just do what's best for you and your family. It's an amazing opportunity! Hope you can get the deferment. 

Yay for heartbeats and new week milestones!!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Scheduling my gender ultrasound for mid-may, so one more month! I am so excited for all the other ladies finding out what their babies genders are!


----------



## mommyberry

Yo_yo - Congrats on the gender confirmation! Now your family is complete with girls and boy!!! :happydance:



GeralynB said:


> I've been wearing a lot of yoga pants!
> 
> I'm having mild cramping/stretchy feelings the last couple of days. No spotting but every new feeling has me worried. I read your uterus starts stretching around this time. Could that be what it is?

I get sharp pains in the abdomen while tossing or turning sideways on bed. Is this something like stretching or something to worry about? Its been 10 days since I saw the LO on scan and these pains now have me worried if all is well in there.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Can't wait to find out more bump genders-it's getting exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> My OH is the most frustrating man on this planet. But, I love him, and he's pretty good with the kids. He puts up with me as well ... And I can be bloody hard work! :haha:
> 
> :haha: sounds like me and my hubby-think we can annoy each other sometimes-and I am hard work and irritable!
> 
> Have you decided about the midwifery course lovely?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to have a chat with my midwife at my next appointment and see what she thinks. I'm hoping they'll let me defer ... But if not I'll take my legal two weeks off and then go back. I might never get his chance again :shrug: ... I don't know keep changing my mind. How am I supposed to leave my two week old baby?Click to expand...

It's definitely a big decision for you , but have a chat with the midwife. I bet she can offer good advice. 

Had a lovely student midwife look after me after I had dd2 and she had a baby. 

Might be worth joining some midwifery forums and asking in there if anyone's had a baby before doing the course and see if anyone can give you insight. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Quite a few have gut feeling on gender-can't wait to find out if they are correct! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I feel girl .... Only cause it's so like my girl pregnancy compared to my boys pregnancy.


----------



## zephyr

I feel mines a boy. Id like another girl but will be happy if it is a boy.

felt baby moving quite high up again just before writing this :p


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ha! Zephyr-sounds like baby kicking after you saying it's a boy might be him saying yes, your right!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Is anyone still throwing up? I'm 15 weeks tomorrow, and still losing my breakfast nearly every day. It seems to be getting worse, not better :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Is anyone still throwing up? I'm 15 weeks tomorrow, and still losing my breakfast nearly every day. It seems to be getting worse, not better :(

Poor you :flower: I still have waves of feeling sick, but I'm not actually sick. Hope it goes for you soon.


----------



## SisterRose

I wouldn't mind either way but I felt like I'd like another girl, and said it'd be easier too since we have two girls and one 6 months so we have everything we need for another girl too. But I keep dreaming I'm hoping for a boy! No idea if it's subconscious. I have kind of come to the conclusion after two girls that we will keep on having more girls and that's the vibe I get so I'm preparing myself for a girl. I don't know if maybe I'm just preparing myself for the more likely rather than get disappointed if you know what i mean? Even though I would be happy either way.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi Ladies, is it alright if I join?:flower:

I'm due 30th September and as this is my first baby I've got a feeling he or she will be late, especially if they take after their mum as I'm late to everything:haha:

I'm Vicky, 21 and from Chester but my OH is from East London so we spend time between the two.
I've thought we're having a boy since the beginning but starting to get the feeling we may be having a little girl:thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> Hi Ladies, is it alright if I join?:flower:
> 
> I'm due 30th September and as this is my first baby I've got a feeling he or she will be late, especially if they take after their mum as I'm late to everything:haha:
> 
> I'm Vicky, 21 and from Chester but my OH is from East London so we spend time between the two.
> I've thought we're having a boy since the beginning but starting to get the feeling we may be having a little girl:thumbup:

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Jcliff

I think we are having a boy. But then again I was wrong with my DD!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Welcome Vickyandchick :)


----------



## rbourre

I think I am having a boy. I've had a feeling it was a boy since I found out and everyone (except my mom) says boy.

13 weeks today.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Is anyone still throwing up? I'm 15 weeks tomorrow, and still losing my breakfast nearly every day. It seems to be getting worse, not better :(

I'm still pretty nauseous, and occasionally throw up, but not every day anymore. (But then again, I'm only just past 12 weeks.) So sorry you are still feeling that way! : ( I hope it eases up soon!!


----------



## kel21

mommyberry said:


> Yo_yo - Congrats on the gender confirmation! Now your family is complete with girls and boy!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I've been wearing a lot of yoga pants!
> 
> I'm having mild cramping/stretchy feelings the last couple of days. No spotting but every new feeling has me worried. I read your uterus starts stretching around this time. Could that be what it is?
> 
> I get sharp pains in the abdomen while tossing or turning sideways on bed. Is this something like stretching or something to worry about? Its been 10 days since I saw the LO on scan and these pains now have me worried if all is well in there.Click to expand...

Sounds like round ligament pain, which is totally normal. :)



Mrs Eleflump said:


> Is anyone still throwing up? I'm 15 weeks tomorrow, and still losing my breakfast nearly every day. It seems to be getting worse, not better :(

Sorry to hear that! Hope it stops soon!



vickyandchick said:


> Hi Ladies, is it alright if I join?:flower:
> 
> I'm due 30th September and as this is my first baby I've got a feeling he or she will be late, especially if they take after their mum as I'm late to everything:haha:
> 
> I'm Vicky, 21 and from Chester but my OH is from East London so we spend time between the two.
> I've thought we're having a boy since the beginning but starting to get the feeling we may be having a little girl:thumbup:

Welcome! 

15 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## vickyandchick

Thanks all :)

Has anyone felt baby move yet? I seem to be able to feel something, mainly late on when I've been sat a while but not totally sure what it is:shrug: Can't wait till I can feel proper kicks


----------



## AshleyLK

I feel like I am having another girl...I think this is because I already have a little girl and that's what I am familiar with. I would love to give my dh a little boy but I am just as satisfied giving him another child to love :) Cravings/food aversions have been different this time around so we will see!


----------



## La Mere

I feel I am having a girl this go around, which would be wonderful as I have a 3 year old daughter and a 15 month old son! I was totally off guessing with my daughter, but I was right guessing a boy with my son... so who knows this time?! 

I was terribly sick with my daughter, pretty much through the first and second trimesters! Even got sent home from work due to "projectile" vomiting, talk about an embarrassing way to tell everyone your expecting! I wasn't all that sick with my son and I haven't been too terribly sick with this baby, so only time will tell and come October we'll see if I am right. 

One nice thing about all you ladies finding out what you are having makes it a little easier for me to not be anxious about trying to find out! Of course, this being the third time around, it's not something I'm not used to already! :haha: 

I am pretty sure I have been feeling baby moving, but will be so glad when I can feel proper rolls and kicks and have a proper bump! I know a few friends who say I am lucky that I don't get big right off, but I find it kind of reassuring to have a nice proper bump. I didn't really even start showing with my daughter until I was about 6 months or closer to 7 months and with my son I showed a little earlier around 5-6 months! Just kind of baffles me how something the size of a peach can remain so hidden in there! :haha:

Hope all is going well for all you ladies!!! Sorry for such a long post, lol... just trying to catch up!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thank you for the comiserations about the upchucking...seems quite a few 2nd tri ladies are still having sickness, so I'm not alone.

We're not going to find out what we're having...I have a feeling it's a girl, but I'd be delighted with either.

No sign of any movements here yet, but it's still waaaaay early, especially as this is my first baby. Also my placenta is anterior so I was warned it may take a couple of weeks longer to feel anything, boo :( 

I can't wait to be able to feel movements and to actually have a bump! My middle has expanded, and I'm in maternity trousers, but still normal tops, and it just looks like I've got a food baby, not a real baby :haha: I think I can feel the top of my uterus about halfway to my belly button, but there's not really any sticking out bit yet.


----------



## rbourre

Yesterday, we went out for dinner and had to wait for a bit for a table. A lady offered her seat to me. I was wondering if she noticed I am pregnant or offered it just because. I am getting bigger much faster this time. My mom said I look almost as big as I did when my daughter was born (29 weeks). Today, I noticed that if I don't wear a maternity shirt, my stomach seems to want to hang out at the bottom.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I wish I had some sort of a bump. When I was visiting my mom I went and saw a few old co-workers. When I told them I was pregnant they looked at my stomach to look for something, but there is nothing there. This was just last week. I almost still feel like I'm lying when I tell people I'm pregnant.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've got a little bump. You would not be able to tell because I'm small anyway. I was a UK size 8 and now I'm in elastacated UK 10.


----------



## AshleyLK

CharmedKirsty said:


> I've got a little bump. You would not be able to tell because I'm small anyway. I was a UK size 8 and now I'm in elastacated UK 10.

I noticed your siggy says your are still breastfeeding- I was curious how often are you still breastfeeding ? My 18 month old only wants to do it before she goes down to sleep and I am looking to wean her soon as I do not want to breastfeed bth. I know many women do, but I find it exhausting!


----------



## zephyr

Ashleyk im also breastfeeding one of my twins still :)
Though we are currently in the process of weaning as the last few weeks my supply (which is normaly good) has been plummeting and now there is barely nothing there.
he was feeding whenever he asked which was morning afternoon evening and over night (we co sleep) 
my supply is gone almost because of the pregnancy and I feel a bit bad because he still keeps trying and he gets a bit sad when he doesnt get much :( so im trying to make the trasition easier on him by not offering it and trying to keep him distracted.
I dont refuse when he asks but he is asking less and less now and we have more cuddles instead.
at bed times he still does it and falls asleep, im not sure how we are going to stop that :/

he is two in a few weeks so it was around the time I planned on weaning anyways.

I think its quite common for your supply to drop during pregnancy so maybe your lo will do it less if that happens?


----------



## AshleyLK

zephyr said:


> Ashleyk im also breastfeeding one of my twins still :)
> Though we are currently in the process of weaning as the last few weeks my supply (which is normaly good) has been plummeting and now there is barely nothing there.
> he was feeding whenever he asked which was morning afternoon evening and over night (we co sleep)
> my supply is gone almost because of the pregnancy and I feel a bit bad because he still keeps trying and he gets a bit sad when he doesnt get much :( so im trying to make the trasition easier on him by not offering it and trying to keep him distracted.
> I dont refuse when he asks but he is asking less and less now and we have more cuddles instead.
> at bed times he still does it and falls asleep, im not sure how we are going to stop that :/
> 
> he is two in a few weeks so it was around the time I planned on weaning anyways.
> 
> I think its quite common for your supply to drop during pregnancy so maybe your lo will do it less if that happens?


I co-sleep with my daughter as well and about two months ago I reached my breaking point with her bf'ing at night-she wanted to do it every 2 hours! I was tired and exhausted and finally made a point to do no middle of the night breastfeeding. If she was thirsty I handed her a cup of milk. And believe me, she fought tooth and nail against it that first week. Sadly, lots or tears were spilt, but after that she has been great with her sippy at night! I felt like I got a piece of my sanity back!

I just can't imagine doing two babies at a time, one was rough enough! I don't think she is even breastfeeding to get anything out, just the little suckling relaxes her, that's why we do it only before bedtime now.


----------



## rbourre

I definitely felt movement tonight. We were at the movies and it felt like baby was doing flips. It seems so early for that, but I know that it was the baby because it was right where they found the heartbeat yesterday.


----------



## zephyr

AshleyLK said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Ashleyk im also breastfeeding one of my twins still :)
> Though we are currently in the process of weaning as the last few weeks my supply (which is normaly good) has been plummeting and now there is barely nothing there.
> he was feeding whenever he asked which was morning afternoon evening and over night (we co sleep)
> my supply is gone almost because of the pregnancy and I feel a bit bad because he still keeps trying and he gets a bit sad when he doesnt get much :( so im trying to make the trasition easier on him by not offering it and trying to keep him distracted.
> I dont refuse when he asks but he is asking less and less now and we have more cuddles instead.
> at bed times he still does it and falls asleep, im not sure how we are going to stop that :/
> 
> he is two in a few weeks so it was around the time I planned on weaning anyways.
> 
> I think its quite common for your supply to drop during pregnancy so maybe your lo will do it less if that happens?
> 
> 
> I co-sleep with my daughter as well and about two months ago I reached my breaking point with her bf'ing at night-she wanted to do it every 2 hours! I was tired and exhausted and finally made a point to do no middle of the night breastfeeding. If she was thirsty I handed her a cup of milk. And believe me, she fought tooth and nail against it that first week. Sadly, lots or tears were spilt, but after that she has been great with her sippy at night! I felt like I got a piece of my sanity back!
> 
> I just can't imagine doing two babies at a time, one was rough enough! I don't think she is even breastfeeding to get anything out, just the little suckling relaxes her, that's why we do it only before bedtime now.Click to expand...

Thanks! I will give it a go with the cup at night.

Its the comfort sucking I need to break :( sounds like its the same for you also. Good luck!

Oh and btw our girl twin is a pleasure to deal with lol she goes down in her own bed at night and had been sleeping through recently and has normal milk :) I would of gone bat crazy if they both did this haha


----------



## zephyr

rbourre said:


> I definitely felt movement tonight. We were at the movies and it felt like baby was doing flips. It seems so early for that, but I know that it was the baby because it was right where they found the heartbeat yesterday.

It may seem early but it probably was the baby!! How exciting.


----------



## mommyberry

I was wondering what happened to all our tickers! Looks like the bump website is down for maintenance!


----------



## ljo1984

My youngest stopped feeding just before two and at that point was just bed time, prior to that morning and bed. X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I just woke up choking on bile being coughed up without warning. It was very, and still is scaring me. I'm not sure why it happened, and now my stomach and back ache. My only theory is that I keep waking up on my stomach. I am a true stomach sleeper, but have managed to sleep on my left side, for the most part since I found out I was pregnant. Occasionally I will wake up on my back, but that's no big deal, and I plan on getting the pregnancy pillow by the time I hit 16 weeks. 

Anyone know anything on why this happened? I have a doctor's appointment on Monday, so I'll ask my doctor then, but an idea of what happened now would be great!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I just woke up choking on bile being coughed up without warning. It was very, and still is scaring me. I'm not sure why it happened, and now my stomach and back ache. My only theory is that I keep waking up on my stomach. I am a true stomach sleeper, but have managed to sleep on my left side, for the most part since I found out I was pregnant. Occasionally I will wake up on my back, but that's no big deal, and I plan on getting the pregnancy pillow by the time I hit 16 weeks.
> 
> Anyone know anything on why this happened? I have a doctor's appointment on Monday, so I'll ask my doctor then, but an idea of what happened now would be great!

That must've been so scary :( Poor thing. In pregnancy the valve between your stomach and oesophagus that keeps stuff from backing up relaxes quite a bit, which is why we're prone to heartburn. It might be that that's caused the bile to come up? That's the only anatomical explanation I can think of for it. Your doctor will undoubtedly know more. I hope you don't get that again!


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> I definitely felt movement tonight. We were at the movies and it felt like baby was doing flips. It seems so early for that, but I know that it was the baby because it was right where they found the heartbeat yesterday.

Aww that so cute :)
Must be a strong little baby!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I just woke up choking on bile being coughed up without warning. It was very, and still is scaring me. I'm not sure why it happened, and now my stomach and back ache. My only theory is that I keep waking up on my stomach. I am a true stomach sleeper, but have managed to sleep on my left side, for the most part since I found out I was pregnant. Occasionally I will wake up on my back, but that's no big deal, and I plan on getting the pregnancy pillow by the time I hit 16 weeks.
> 
> Anyone know anything on why this happened? I have a doctor's appointment on Monday, so I'll ask my doctor then, but an idea of what happened now would be great!

Oh honey :hugs: sounds scary. No idea what could have caused it, sorry. 
I'd invest in a pregnancy pillow sooner, it really does help with getting comfortable. I had one with dd2. I am also a tummy sleeper, and find it hard to get comfy myself.
Hope your doctor can give you answers :flower:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

AshleyLK said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> I've got a little bump. You would not be able to tell because I'm small anyway. I was a UK size 8 and now I'm in elastacated UK 10.
> 
> I noticed your siggy says your are still breastfeeding- I was curious how often are you still breastfeeding ? My 18 month old only wants to do it before she goes down to sleep and I am looking to wean her soon as I do not want to breastfeed bth. I know many women do, but I find it exhausting!Click to expand...

Not normally more than once during the day and that's normally if he wants a nap. He goes a couple of days a week not feeding in the day at all. He still wakes in the night for a feed by a feed I mean 2-3 on average. On the odd night I'm lucky and it's just the 1. My DH did not sleep through the night until he was 5. I never planned to be breastfeeding at 3. Once upon a time I would of probably thought it was wrong. I just failed at weaning. Good luck.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thank you Mrs eleflump and yo-yo. 

It's been a few hours and I do feel better, so im not as worried, I think it was more the shock of being woken up so suddenly. I'm still going to ask my doctor about it, but what you said Mrs eleflump sounds like it could be right. And I think I will get that pregnancy pillow sooner rather than later now!


----------



## Laelani

Yo-Yo that's so exciting - baby boy!!! 

In terms of the sickness, I got lucky in that department so to speak. I didn't have any morning sickness or any pregnancy related sickness at all. However, with my immune system being awful from the start and now worse with pregnancy I catch every single cold and flu going. So in a way I would almost rather the morning sickness. :haha:

From time to time I can feel flutters from baby and occasionally baby likes to make his/her way under my ribs and has for a bit. Also I have had very strong feelings that it's a girl since early March. We will find out in 3 weeks if I am right. :cloud9:


----------



## AshleyLK

CharmedKirsty said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> I've got a little bump. You would not be able to tell because I'm small anyway. I was a UK size 8 and now I'm in elastacated UK 10.
> 
> I noticed your siggy says your are still breastfeeding- I was curious how often are you still breastfeeding ? My 18 month old only wants to do it before she goes down to sleep and I am looking to wean her soon as I do not want to breastfeed bth. I know many women do, but I find it exhausting!Click to expand...
> 
> Not normally more than once during the day and that's normally if he wants a nap. He goes a couple of days a week not feeding in the day at all. He still wakes in the night for a feed by a feed I mean 2-3 on average. On the odd night I'm lucky and it's just the 1. My DH did not sleep through the night until he was 5. I never planned to be breastfeeding at 3. Once upon a time I would of probably thought it was wrong. I just failed at weaning. Good luck.Click to expand...



I'm not great at weaning either :nope: I think I am going to try a new approach with the baby to be...pumping more perhaps


----------



## MamaMac123

mommyberry said:


> Yo_yo - Congrats on the gender confirmation! Now your family is complete with girls and boy!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I've been wearing a lot of yoga pants!
> 
> I'm having mild cramping/stretchy feelings the last couple of days. No spotting but every new feeling has me worried. I read your uterus starts stretching around this time. Could that be what it is?
> 
> I get sharp pains in the abdomen while tossing or turning sideways on bed. Is this something like stretching or something to worry about? Its been 10 days since I saw the LO on scan and these pains now have me worried if all is well in there.Click to expand...

I've had this happen a few times as well. Almost always when I'm rolling over in bed. Scared me as well! But meet had any bleeding or spotting with it so I assume it's all part of the deal. 



Mrs Eleflump said:


> Is anyone still throwing up? I'm 15 weeks tomorrow, and still losing my breakfast nearly every day. It seems to be getting worse, not better :(

I haven't had much morning sickness but I've felt more nauseous the last week or so. Brushing my teeth is the worst. I almost always feel like I'm going to throw up when I brush. Blah. Hope it gets better for you! 



vickyandchick said:


> Hi Ladies, is it alright if I join?:flower:
> 
> I'm due 30th September and as this is my first baby I've got a feeling he or she will be late, especially if they take after their mum as I'm late to everything:haha:
> 
> I'm Vicky, 21 and from Chester but my OH is from East London so we spend time between the two.
> I've thought we're having a boy since the beginning but starting to get the feeling we may be having a little girl:thumbup:

Welcome! :) 



Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I just woke up choking on bile being coughed up without warning. It was very, and still is scaring me. I'm not sure why it happened, and now my stomach and back ache. My only theory is that I keep waking up on my stomach. I am a true stomach sleeper, but have managed to sleep on my left side, for the most part since I found out I was pregnant. Occasionally I will wake up on my back, but that's no big deal, and I plan on getting the pregnancy pillow by the time I hit 16 weeks.
> 
> Anyone know anything on why this happened? I have a doctor's appointment on Monday, so I'll ask my doctor then, but an idea of what happened now would be great!

It sounds like heartburn. I'm overweight and have had heartburn issues for years. Sometimes if I eat the wrong foods too close to bedtime this happens to me. I startle myself awake and sit up like a flash and have to choke back the burning blech to keep from hurling everywhere. It's miserable! Try to avoid acidic foods in the evening before bed. Tomato sauces are terrible for me and heartburn. Keep some tums by the bed as well and it helps to be a bit propped up on an extra pillow or two. Heartburn is miserable :( Definitely mention to your doc but that is what it sounds like to me. Maybe they can put you on a prescription heartburn med to help. Good luck!


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm still convinced we're having a boy and a girl. I've had people say all my crazy food cravings indicate at least one girl. I had another dream last night about a baby boy. In this dream it was weird though because I had this little newborn boy but I was currently pregnant with my twins haha not sure how that happened! 

It's weird though. In all my baby dreams my brain always makes reference to the fact that I'm having twins but I still have yet to have a dream where I actually see both babies in the dream...like my subconscious hasn't wrapped itself around this fact yet that there will be two!


----------



## AllStar

Hello ladies, can I join please? I'm pregnant with number three after a miscarriage in December. Due 11th October at the moment but have my dating scan tomorrow. Both nervous and excited for scan, fingers crossed all goes well. Will try and read a few pages back to catch up a wee bit. Look forward to talking with you all


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome Allstar!

I had a dream last night that I went for a scan and they told me I was having twins. I was like no that's impossible, I've had 3 scans already and they told me there was only 1 baby in there!


----------



## SisterRose

Welcome Allstar. So sorry for your loss last year, hoping all goes well tomorrow :hugs: I also have my dating scan tomorrow.

Geralyn - I had an early scan and they dated me 5+4 which would make my due date 28th October too! The only thing is I was tracking OV and know when I ovulated and also it'd mean that I got my BFP at only 7dpo if they're right which is possible but less possible than when I think I got it at 9dpo so I will see who is right tomorrow and maybe we will be due date buddies :O
Also on the line of twins I keep freaking out and wondering if it's possible they missed a twin in there with my scan being so early, there was barely anything to see just a tiny heartbeat and I can hear heartbeats in two places on the doppler. The most logical explanation for that is I'm hearing an echo through the cord or just hearing baby from a different angle. But it would be a shock to find more after only expecting the one eh?


----------



## zephyr

Rose - its rare, but it does happen :p I think Its common to think about an extra baby. I've had two scans and im still worried about finding another baby and during my twin pregnancy I was worried about them missing a 3rd the entire pregnancy despite the fact i had so many scans!
Are the hbs you are finding very different? And not the placenta swooshing beat?
My two had very different hbs I always knew who was who based on how it sounded. 

Mamamac - im guessing you have didi twins then? They very well could be b/g! Will you be finding out?

I have my mw appointment today yay, even though ive heard the hb myself it will be good to have her find it :)


----------



## staceymxxx

Well we've been window shopping today, we have chosen mattress, carseat & we've found another pram we want!!!! So going to try save up for it, its £800. 

https://www.4moms.com/origami


----------



## CharmedKirsty

AshleyLK said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> I've got a little bump. You would not be able to tell because I'm small anyway. I was a UK size 8 and now I'm in elastacated UK 10.
> 
> I noticed your siggy says your are still breastfeeding- I was curious how often are you still breastfeeding ? My 18 month old only wants to do it before she goes down to sleep and I am looking to wean her soon as I do not want to breastfeed bth. I know many women do, but I find it exhausting!Click to expand...
> 
> Not normally more than once during the day and that's normally if he wants a nap. He goes a couple of days a week not feeding in the day at all. He still wakes in the night for a feed by a feed I mean 2-3 on average. On the odd night I'm lucky and it's just the 1. My DH did not sleep through the night until he was 5. I never planned to be breastfeeding at 3. Once upon a time I would of probably thought it was wrong. I just failed at weaning. Good luck.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not great at weaning either :nope: I think I am going to try a new approach with the baby to be...pumping more perhapsClick to expand...

Yes I know what you mean. You can look back and see the "booby traps" you feel into.


----------



## Kittycat155

I puke bile when I am real nervous or have yet to eat and start getting to active. 

I did read a lady who would puke in her sleep while pregnant so maybe something like that? But just no food to come up.

Did a bunch of shopping and it is 530 PM and SO happy to be in my bed.


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh I all of a sudden got a pain in my lower right and it went away as soon as it started. I hope baby hasn't found my organs!


----------



## zephyr

Had my mw appointment. Everything is good. She said I am measuring really high but it's not a concern so yes I have been feeling movement at my bellybutton :p


----------



## SoBlessedMama

zephyr said:


> Had my mw appointment. Everything is good. She said I am measuring really high but it's not a concern so yes I have been feeling movement at my bellybutton :p

How exciting!! Congrats! : )


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh I've had a headache all day


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Well we've been window shopping today, we have chosen mattress, carseat & we've found another pram we want!!!! So going to try save up for it, its £800.
> 
> https://www.4moms.com/origami

I love prams, and am a bit obsessed ! Just want to say, great choice! The 4moms is a really great design...also men love it as it's a proper gadget type pram! I love the self fold on it :)

Can't wait to shop :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> Ugh I've had a headache all day

Oh no :-( hope it goes soon lovely :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

AllStar said:


> Hello ladies, can I join please? I'm pregnant with number three after a miscarriage in December. Due 11th October at the moment but have my dating scan tomorrow. Both nervous and excited for scan, fingers crossed all goes well. Will try and read a few pages back to catch up a wee bit. Look forward to talking with you all

Welcome to the group! :) good luck with your scan, and sorry for your loss :hugs:
Will add you now to our ever growing list! :happydance:


----------



## zebadi

Morning ladies..

Gosh i have so much to catch up on!! I've had terrible terrible flu, so bad ive been unable to get out of bed for over a week. good news, baby is fine! been feeling movement for the past couple of days. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. going to read through the thread and catch up on eveyrthing i have missed.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you're feeling better zebadi! and yaaaay for movement :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Morning ladies..
> 
> Gosh i have so much to catch up on!! I've had terrible terrible flu, so bad ive been unable to get out of bed for over a week. good news, baby is fine! been feeling movement for the past couple of days.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well. going to read through the thread and catch up on eveyrthing i have missed.

Get well soon lovely. Sorry to hear your feeling poorly :flower:


----------



## Jcliff

Just realized I will need a double stroller! Ugh. So expensive


----------



## MamaMac123

GeralynB said:


> Welcome Allstar!
> 
> I had a dream last night that I went for a scan and they told me I was having twins. I was like no that's impossible, I've had 3 scans already and they told me there was only 1 baby in there!

Welcome Allstar!! 

Haha my hubby told me yesterday he's worried they will find a 3rd baby at our next ultrasound! I sure hope not! Twins is daunting enough! Of course I'll take whatever God gives us but boy would triplets be a task!!! 



zephyr said:


> Rose - its rare, but it does happen :p I think Its common to think about an extra baby. I've had two scans and im still worried about finding another baby and during my twin pregnancy I was worried about them missing a 3rd the entire pregnancy despite the fact i had so many scans!
> Are the hbs you are finding very different? And not the placenta swooshing beat?
> My two had very different hbs I always knew who was who based on how it sounded.
> 
> Mamamac - im guessing you have didi twins then? They very well could be b/g! Will you be finding out?
> 
> I have my mw appointment today yay, even though ive heard the hb myself it will be good to have her find it :)

We'll confirm what type of twins they are on May 7th scan but I'm betting they're fraturnal due to our fertility meds. I'd be really surprised if they are identical. 



Jcliff said:


> Just realized I will need a double stroller! Ugh. So expensive

We found ours on Kijiji. We found the one we wanted and it was a $700-$800 stroller and I about died! But then we found it used in great condition for $250 :) I'd say figure out what one you want and then look for second hand deals ;) good luck! 

Good luck to everyone with scans today!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

After all my baby dreams this weekend I'm just aching to hold my babes!!!! 

I'm so jealous of all of you who can feel movements already! Can't wait! Hopefully in a few more weeks!


----------



## cntrygrl

Jcliff-- This was the one we were looking at when they first told us we were having twins. I loved it because you could position the seats differently. It is also reasonably priced.

https://www.target.com/p/contours-optima-tandem-stroller/-/A-14302158#prodSlot=medium_1_11


----------



## newlywed2013

Second trimester today!


----------



## GeralynB

When is the official start of the second trimester? I keep reading different things&#8230;some say beginning of week 13 and some say end of week 13 beginning of week 14. And when does third tri start?

Woo hoo for a peach newlywed!


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> After all my baby dreams this weekend I'm just aching to hold my babes!!!!
> 
> I'm so jealous of all of you who can feel movements already! Can't wait! Hopefully in a few more weeks!

Oh I bet when you start feeling movement it'll be crazy with twins! That must be an awesome experience to have two kicking inside of you :)
Worth the wait honey


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> When is the official start of the second trimester? I keep reading different things&#8230;some say beginning of week 13 and some say end of week 13 beginning of week 14. And when does third tri start?
> 
> Woo hoo for a peach newlywed!

I'm the US it is 13 weeks and I think everywhere else is 14 weeks.

I have a doctors appointment today! I haven't seen baby since 10 weeks so hopefully everything is okay in there! While I haven't put on weight my pants have suddenly gotten too tight. And by suddenly I do mean within a matter of days. So I am taking that as a sign that baby is okay in there! Hopefully I can get some ultrasound pictures today as well!


----------



## SisterRose

Had my dating scan today. My due date is now 27th October not 25th October although I'm still confused because that'd mean I got a BFP at 7dpo and also when the measured the baby the ultrasound said 12w1d next to the measurements but when she read 55.5mm as CRL to the woman at the computer she confirmed it was in date with my last scan and my notes read 12w0d exactly :shrug: 
anyway, baby was perfect with two arms, hands, legs, feet and very wriggly! jumping around from sitting up to laying down so that is the main thing :)

Here's a pic of baby today.
https://oi60.tinypic.com/2zzoosn.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely scan pic :) glad all looks great with baby 

Will change your due date. :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Awww lovely scan pic :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a213/charmed_kirsty/Mobile%20Uploads/image-4.jpg
I had my first scan today. No date change. Everything looked normal.


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a213/charmed_kirsty/Mobile%20Uploads/image-4.jpg
> I had my first scan today. No date change. Everything looked normal.

Aww bless :)
Love these scan pics ladies!
Fab all went well for you.


----------



## GeralynB

Great scan pics ladies!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, lovely scans :)

I just realised, Yo-yo, I never asked for my date to be changed on this thread - please can it be October 5th now, instead of 7th? :flower:


----------



## MamaMac123

Love the scan pics ladies!! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Here's a belly shot from the weekend :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Aww, lovely scans :)
> 
> I just realised, Yo-yo, I never asked for my date to be changed on this thread - please can it be October 5th now, instead of 7th? :flower:

Done it lovely :flower:


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> After all my baby dreams this weekend I'm just aching to hold my babes!!!!
> 
> I'm so jealous of all of you who can feel movements already! Can't wait! Hopefully in a few more weeks!

oo exciting your next scan isnt too far away :)
And dw you will get plenty of movement soon!! Hehe
I did find later on for me (it may be different for others) there was alot less movement than a singleton because theres barely any room but 18 - 28 weeks were a blast, they moved so much it was amazing :p

funny about the triplet thing, It was my biggest fear during the pregnancy. 3 would be a wonderful gift but I honestly don't know how triplet mummas do it they are truly amazing!


----------



## zephyr

Yoyo my date is Oct 5th also :) I think I'm still down for the 1st.

Having terrible nightmares. Last night I was fighting zombies, so not cool. What was even stinker was i woke up 3 times and it took ages to get back to sleep and when i did my dream just picked up where it left off each time haha.
Does anyone else get vivid dreams while pregnant?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

October 5 is such an awesome day to have a baby! I'm totally biased, as that's my birthday, but whatever! 

So, I had an appointment today with my doctor, I didn't get to see my baby but she did let me hear the heart beat with the doppler. I got my 20 week scan appointment for May 27th. But my husband and I are totally going to do the early scan for gender. 

And being totally honest here, I smoked pot before finding out I was pregnant (absolutely none since!) and I obviously tested positive for it in my urine. As well as being completely honest on the form I turned in about substances I've used. Thanks to that I got a huge lecture with a drug counselor through my insurance that pretty much told me over and over again how terrible drugs, smoking and alcohol could be to a baby. I just spent an hour and a half repeating myself that I haven't touched it since I found out I was pregnant. That I don't drink, and didn't drink regularly before I found out I was pregnant. But again since forms ask about family history for alcohol and my family history has a bit of alcohol abuse, I was also harassed about that quite a bit. 

It was very annoying.


----------



## Kittycat155

Jeez that sucks. I get that they have liars at times but not EVERYONE is like that! This is WHY people lie is they went through this.


----------



## newlywed2013

Love the scans ladies!


----------



## ashaz

Glad you are feeling better zebadi


----------



## ashaz

Wow so many great scans.

For those having vivid dreams, agh they are so bad now. Last night my husband and I had to try to cross an alligator infested river and he kept taking the "boat" which was the top of a kids board game. So weird, but woke up apparently questioning him why he wouldn't give his pregnant wife the boat. He was so confused. So weird! Was then up from 4am till when my alarm went off at 5:30. :wacko:

Hoping to get some good sleep tonight. Next doctors appt on May 1st but next ultrasound 2 weeks after that which seems so far away...


----------



## cricket in VA

Hey ladies,

Just read through all the posts...not going to remember who wrote what, but going to respond to some. 

Yes, fellow sicky - I'm still vomiting! With meds it's only a few times a day, but definitely can't stop meds yet or I'll be back for another fluid IV! It's the worst. I just want it to stop! Got way better by 16 weeks and gone by 20 last time, so crossing fingers but this time has been totally different. 

OHs definitely do not understand the level of tiredness! They can be fantastic husbands and great people, but they just don't get it. I think the infant and toddler years are just a time of trying to survive for moms - yes, there are a million amazing, incredible moments, but it's HARD! And the male experience is just totally different.

Cramping and pulling and even shooting pains are usually just your uterus stretching. They can be scary, but unless it's super intense, prolonged pain don't worry. Also, if a spot is sore it might be that the baby is kicking that spot repeatedly and it's kind of bruised...so said my doc last time!

I'm a little nervous - after feeling Babbert kicking a bit at 13 weeks I haven't felt him/her in about a week...I'm hoping s/he just turned and is kicking in a direction I can't feel, but I'll feel a lot better after hearing the heartbeat at my fri appt!

We're staying team yellow, but it's funny - with my junebug a group it was almost all girls, and this is looking like a boy-heavy group! Hoping there's something to that :)

I get super vivid dreams. Some are normal, but vivid. Some are super weird. Supposedly it's normal? I also had really bad insomnia first tri last time, but this time I'm on meds that make me drowsy at night, so think that's curbed. Can't wait to stop taking them though!

Have a good night, everyone!


----------



## zephyr

Sorry mushymilk. Thats awful :( 

oct 5th is a good day however my sons bday is on the 10th so im actually kinda hoping theres either a bigger gap at least a week either side or it happens on the 10th so they share a birthday.
im very big on celebrating birthdays on the actual birthday and having two a couple of days apart is annoying! (Hubby and my oldest are 4 days apart)

ive always gone over so I am picking it will be close to the 10th but you never know!
I picked my date with the twins early on, said I was going to have them on the 1st of may and despite my induction starting the day before the twins held off until the 1st :p I was thrilled.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zephyr said:


> Yoyo my date is Oct 5th also :) I think I'm still down for the 1st.
> 
> Having terrible nightmares. Last night I was fighting zombies, so not cool. What was even stinker was i woke up 3 times and it took ages to get back to sleep and when i did my dream just picked up where it left off each time haha.
> Does anyone else get vivid dreams while pregnant?

Hey honey-changed that for you now :flower:

I have had some pretty vivid dreams, but not for a good few weeks. How weird you carried on with the same dream after waking 3 times too!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I keep having dreams on how beat my level of farm heroes :blush: 


Mushy - the 5th is my eldest son's birthday as well ... So a great day to be born on ;)


----------



## Kittycat155

Thanks for that info about baby hitting certain spot. That was my only concern cause I lay hadn on belly and sometimes it hurts and it confused me as I am not pushing to be causing that!

My baby turned for a day and it drove me insane. But knew as what I could feel through stomach was totaly different then last few weeks. Could feel no feet/arms just the back.


----------



## noshowjo

For the last week or 2 I've been getting shoulder tip pain . Same side as the breast that's been aching , 
Is this pregnancy related has anyone else had this . ?


----------



## SisterRose

Omfg! Just tried to pull the tip from a balloon my daughter got from Mcdonalds yesterday to let it down and instead it rebounded back and hit me square in the nipple. I was scared to look incase it was bleeding! Lol! Most painful thing ever D:

just thought id share that


----------



## AllStar

Scan went brilliant, baby was so wriggly and kept kept curling up so she had to measure head circumference to get a date. Dates matched early scan exactly so still due on the 11th  so so happy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SisterRose

Glad the scan went well, great pic  x


----------



## SisterRose

Is any one else taking 75mg low dose aspirin? I took it with my last pregnancy but was a bit nervous about it, obviously my daughter was fine. I'm due to start taking it any time now but I'm sooooo nervous again about doing it!! Im sure the pro's outweigh the cons and the consultant wouldnt ask me to take it unless it was necessary. Only thing that makes me worry is I was told last time and this time to take it up until birth and I've read that can lead to risk of hemorrhage because of it being a blood thinner :wacko:


----------



## Jcliff

I'm on 81mg a day, due to borderline bloodpressure/headaches with my DD. So far so good!


----------



## cntrygrl

I was on low dose baby aspirin in the beginning of my pregnancy, but have since stopped. I only had to take it til week 10 or 11.


----------



## cntrygrl

This was Friday's scan that I forgot to post. Baby was very cooperative for the Nuchal test. It was weird watching the baby stretch out and still not being able to feel it. They did change my due date to the 14th, but it's only one day difference from the original so it's no biggie on having it changed here.
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rbourre

I'm on 81mg aspirin. I started taking it on the weekend. 

I had trouble sleeping last night and I'm so tired today.


----------



## GeralynB

Plum today! A little bump starting to show
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ljo1984

Omg!!! I've spent the entire day spring cleaning the whole house (including sorting and getting rid of a lot of toys!!) and my back and hips are killing me!!! Joints are officially softened i guess lol. Gonna chill out for half hour before nursery run. Then I have 3 days at work (I'm a nurse 12 hours on my feet mainly) oh it's gonna be fun in this state :-(


----------



## mommyberry

SisterRose said:


> Is any one else taking 75mg low dose aspirin? I took it with my last pregnancy but was a bit nervous about it, obviously my daughter was fine. I'm due to start taking it any time now but I'm sooooo nervous again about doing it!! Im sure the pro's outweigh the cons and the consultant wouldnt ask me to take it unless it was necessary. Only thing that makes me worry is I was told last time and this time to take it up until birth and I've read that can lead to risk of hemorrhage because of it being a blood thinner :wacko:

I'm on 75mg delayed release aspirin too. My doc explained that this will ensure proper oxygen supply to the baby and as long as you are not anemic, it will be perfectly okay to continue these until labor. Don't panic, I've seen a lot of women take it here and deliver perfectly without any hemorrhaging. I started it when I was about 6 weeks and I see no harm in continuing it.


----------



## vickyandchick

Lovely scans ladies :flower: 
I'm on 75mg of aspirin too, my doctor said I'll have to take it (or possibly something else) up until the baby's born x


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks ladies! A lot of us are on aspirin's then :-D x


----------



## newlywed2013

Lol I was sitting, feeling baby flutter around, then I sneezed and I can't feel him anymore! I must have scared it into hiding!


----------



## Jcliff

Is anyone else still taking unisom? I took it at night due to really bad MS at night but I'm no longer sick.. But still taking it to sleep!


----------



## Baby3onboard

Had our private gender scan yesterday at 16+1. After two boys already, we found out we are team....... blue! Another little man. Good news is I kept everything from first two, so other than diapers, wipes, and the like- won't be needing much! Have to admit I was a little disappointed (don't think this makes me a bad person), but am really thrilled that he looked perfectly healthy. Now, just to choose a name (we have lots of boys in our family, church, and community). Wish me luck with all this testosterone to deal with!


----------



## kel21

Ugh I just typed out a long reply and my tablet erased it all!:growlmad:

Baby3onboard it does not make you a bad person to feel disappointed! I'm glad all looked well!

Jcliff I never took unisom, but I do still take benadryl to help me sleep a fair amount!

I got my new exercise dvd in today! I can't wait to try it :happydance: Now to stay motivated to keep doing it! I am not exhausted anymore, but I am still tired and lazy. I find it harx to get up off the couch and do housework! :blush: Here is a pic of the video incase anyone else is looking for one. The reviews were really good on this one.
 



Attached Files:







20140416_065605.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rbourre

The exhaustion has been worse the last few days. It would be nice if I could have some energy, even just a little bit. We've been stuck in the house all week due to bad weather, that doesn't help with being so tired.


----------



## vickyandchick

Baby3onboard no I would definitely say that does not make you a bad person at all, just means you're going to have fun when it comes to the teenage years:winkwink:

Had my 16wk midwife appointment today and she said everything looks great, all my tests came back negative for everything and my NT scan result was 1:9081 :D
She felt my stomach and said my uterus is at my belly button already but nothing to be concerned about, then I got to listen to my little lovebug's heartbeat:happydance: Took her a while as baby kept kicking the Doppler and wriggling away but she found him/her in the end, a healthy heartbeat around 140bpm:cloud9:

Hope everyone's day is going well:flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

kel21 said:


> I got my new exercise dvd in today! I can't wait to try it :happydance: Now to stay motivated to keep doing it! I am not exhausted anymore, but I am still tired and lazy. I find it harx to get up off the couch and do housework! :blush: Here is a pic of the video incase anyone else is looking for one. The reviews were really good on this one.

Have you tried it yet? I have another of those pilates DVD's that's not prenatal and I did it once and never again. It was WAY too tough! And, I think it was a beginners one.


----------



## cntrygrl

Anyone had a baby with the heart in the 170's and it turned out to be a boy. Just trying to determine if the heart rate old wives tale is true or false.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

cntrygrl said:


> Anyone had a baby with the heart in the 170's and it turned out to be a boy. Just trying to determine if the heart rate old wives tale is true or false.

When I went to the doctor the other day when she told me the heartbeat, she made sure to say that the old wives tale is just that, and that it really has no correlation to gender. 

But, hey she could have been saying that so I don't harass her with information regarding it!


----------



## newlywed2013

I bought a prenatal yoga dvd I need to try. I am having a hard time though because it's an hour long! ANd when I do get the energy I have so many other things to do that I don't even think of yoga! I also have a gym membership that started back up this month, but again, the energy thing! I must prioritize! 

Yesterday I cleaned my kitchen and living room, went grocery shopping, and baked banana bread!


----------



## kazine

Hi all just thought I'd pop in from November mummies. 











Baby was wriggling around and everything today :D. All looks okay, so excited for 12 week scan now!!! :D Was measuring 11+5 even though I&#8217;m 11+1, so we&#8217;ll see what they say at the dating scan regarding my due date, if I am 4 days ahead my due date will be 31st October.

She gave us NINE pictures!!! Just wanted to share them everywhere really *guilty face* So yeah I might be joining you next Thursday if my date gets moved.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kazine-whoa! How many pics?! That's great!!

They are all great pics too :)

Aww I see baby waving! Is that a potty shot? Looks like a girl :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Baby3onboard said:


> Had our private gender scan yesterday at 16+1. After two boys already, we found out we are team....... blue! Another little man. Good news is I kept everything from first two, so other than diapers, wipes, and the like- won't be needing much! Have to admit I was a little disappointed (don't think this makes me a bad person), but am really thrilled that he looked perfectly healthy. Now, just to choose a name (we have lots of boys in our family, church, and community). Wish me luck with all this testosterone to deal with!

Congrats on a little boy! :)

The three brothers will be great friends growing up :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Anyone had a baby with the heart in the 170's and it turned out to be a boy. Just trying to determine if the heart rate old wives tale is true or false.

It's true for me. Baby is always between 130-150 

But I never knew heart rate of the girls, so who knows!


----------



## vickyandchick

I just felt my very first kick :happydance: little one has got some strong arms and legs :D x


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> I just felt my very first kick :happydance: little one has got some strong arms and legs :D x

That's so cute.


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I got my new exercise dvd in today! I can't wait to try it :happydance: Now to stay motivated to keep doing it! I am not exhausted anymore, but I am still tired and lazy. I find it harx to get up off the couch and do housework! :blush: Here is a pic of the video incase anyone else is looking for one. The reviews were really good on this one.
> 
> Have you tried it yet? I have another of those pilates DVD's that's not prenatal and I did it once and never again. It was WAY too tough! And, I think it was a beginners one.Click to expand...

Not yet, I'll update when I do :)

Yay vickyandchick for first kick!

Congrats kazine! Nice picks!

Cntrygrl the heart rate for mine used to be between 158 to 178, and now when I check it has been as low as 126 to 145. I am hoping that doesn't mean something is wrong!


----------



## zephyr

Countrygirl - my daughter who i stayed team yellow with always had a fast rate, I was convinced she was a boy but my midwife said in her experience she usually had a pretty good guess of babies genders by listening in and she said she thought mine was a girl. I thought she was wrong and she just said "we will see" shes been a midwife for years, like 30 years or something crazy and she was right. 

However a lot have said its been wrong for them too so I dunno.

with my twins one was fast one was slow, the slow one being my boys.

At my appointment mine was at 130 so with everything else im leaning towards boy for us. 

We will see! It will be interesting to find out how much truth there is in it :)


----------



## zephyr

Ive started vomiting every morning :(
im fine all other times its only in the morning when I cook my omelette.
if any white or yolk touches my skin I start heaving immediately.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sorry I've been away for a while - congrats on loads of great scan pics! I've been really busy at work and it's been non stop! 

I got my pregnancy pillow yesterday and I couldn't sleep at all! I started off fairly comfortable but then wanted to turn over onto my right side and got all tangled up! I know I'm going to have to train myself to only sleep on my left side but it's difficult as I think I'm generally a bit of a wriggly sleeper! I'm so tired though and not sure if it's work stress or the pillow but I need some sleep! 

Otherwise I think all good here. I haven't seen my baby's heart rate or even heard it yet - the nurse doing the scan told me they don't measure heart rate. I was a bit disappointed! Hoping to hear the heartbeat for the first time at my next midwife appointment on 2nd may. 

It's really exciting people are starting to feel kicks and find out genders!


----------



## Jcliff

My daughter was always high like 170s. This baby is 150-160s.. Still high!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I looked through my old pregnancy journal and my DSs was heart rate 164.


----------



## Kittycat155

Little nervous coming down with something as used inhaler quite a few times today. Feel mostly fine just trying to not do to much to keep it just one thing. Well did have to go to Wawa for free coffee...

Got my car seat today! Very high weight limit so will last a long long while. And bought a few toys and books.


----------



## Mumato2

Hello all!

I'm due October 8th.
Still don't know what we're having, have to wait until May 20th to find out!


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies! Glad to see that everyone is doing so well! So exciting to see all the scan pics and hear what everyone else is having! Welcome to the new gals and congratulations as well! :flower:

!4 weeks here today! :happydance: Can't believe I am in the second trimester already! Going by way too fast! I think I have definitely been feeling little flutters and that my bump is finally starting to pop! I haven't busted out my doppler for about a week now, so might try to do that tonight!

Hope all continues to go well for all you gals!! :flower:


----------



## MamaMac123

Kittycat155 said:


> Little nervous coming down with something as used inhaler quite a few times today. Feel mostly fine just trying to not do to much to keep it just one thing. Well did have to go to Wawa for free coffee...
> 
> Got my car seat today! Very high weight limit so will last a long long while. And bought a few toys and books.

Ooooo I'm so jealous! I miss WaWa!! I love the sandwiches there!


----------



## MamaMac123

Crazy dreams....

The other night I dreamt my twins and another friends twins were all grown up but they were like crazy poltergeists wreaking havoc on the world (like Peeves from Harry Potter!) so my husband and my friends were all like the ghost busters and we had to run around town trying to stop their shenanigans and trap them in those ghost buster traps. Lol 

Technically I saw both my twins in this dream.....but as they were ghosts/poltergeists I don't think this counts! Lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Can't remember if I said this already but.....got our 3D ultrasound scheduled for June 9th! We'll find out genders that day! Can't wait!!!!!! :) Could prob find out sooner but we're waiting till my mom is here visiting :)

Also, anyone else suffering from severe pregnancy dumb! Lol I feel like a moron. I keep forgetting stuff. I've literally called someone and forgotten why I called them by the time they say hello! I tried to cut the little girl I babysits waffles with two butter knives instead of a knife and fork. I made my husband and I tea the other night then forgot to bring it to us and found it next to the kettle the next morning. Total baby brain! It's pathetic!


----------



## Jcliff

I have a dr apt tomorrow but waiting for my gender scan may 7th. My mom wants to come!


----------



## Kittycat155

Baby brain here to. Threw away something to return, went out and forgot wallet and had items in cart...Thought I paid car registration and...I did not. Found out when insurance called for updated info. No fees and got it paid okay just a pain.

I love Wawa as they actually put meat on sub not a strip or two like Subway.


----------



## perfectangels

13w2d looking like a boy for me, I think.

https://i920.photobucket.com/albums/ad45/mrspatterson1988/baby11.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mumato2 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm due October 8th.
> Still don't know what we're having, have to wait until May 20th to find out!

Welcome! Will add you to the list! :)


----------



## calm

I had my 12 week scan, both babies measuring ahead and everything as it should be! Wondering when the sickness will go away now


----------



## Yo_Yo

A few new weekers I notice today! :)

Kittycat165-happy 17 weeks! Hope you feel better soon :flower:

Mamamac123-happy 12 weeks to you and your twins! Hope the strange dreams calm down-sounds like a movie plot!

La Mere-happy 14 weeks for yesterday :) lovely your feeling flutters!

Happy new week to anyone I've missed :flower:

Perfectangels-certainly does look like another boy! Will add it to the list! Can't believe all these boys!! 

Calm-glad your babies are doing well :) hope your sickness goes soon-should t be much longer :flower:


----------



## kiki28

Im getting a few flutters everyday now. Not sure if im looking out for them more and they are in my head or if it is the baby! Yesterday morning when my OH put his hand on my stomach im sure that I felt one just where his hand was but could have imagined it!


----------



## zebadi

Morning Ladies, 
Congrats to all who have entered 2nd TRI.. Congrats to those who have entered a new week! :happydance:

16+2 for me today and I'm full of energy lol. GOSH i wouldnt want to go through those 1st 3 months again, i found it reallyyy difficult.

I have my gender scan on Saturday morning. Eeeeeeekkkkkk CAN NOT WAIT!! 

me and dh are doing a reveal party with the family on sunday and have decided to use the cupcake method. so were having 14 plain vanilla sponge cupcakes all decorated with white icing, pink flowers and blue feet.. then ONE of those cupcakes will have either a blue or pink icing when u bite into it depending on the sex. family are so excited about whos going to end up with the special cupcake. 

I still havent brought anything, am waiting till saturday then I'll go alllll out lol. I have a feeling I'll be team blue... dh thinks pink lol.


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Congrats to all who have entered 2nd TRI.. Congrats to those who have entered a new week! :happydance:
> 
> 16+2 for me today and I'm full of energy lol. GOSH i wouldnt want to go through those 1st 3 months again, i found it reallyyy difficult.
> 
> I have my gender scan on Saturday morning. Eeeeeeekkkkkk CAN NOT WAIT!!
> 
> me and dh are doing a reveal party with the family on sunday and have decided to use the cupcake method. so were having 14 plain vanilla sponge cupcakes all decorated with white icing, pink flowers and blue feet.. then ONE of those cupcakes will have either a blue or pink icing when u bite into it depending on the sex. family are so excited about whos going to end up with the special cupcake.
> 
> I still havent brought anything, am waiting till saturday then I'll go alllll out lol. I have a feeling I'll be team blue... dh thinks pink lol.

Ohh! Can't wait to hear the gender news-so exciting when one of us has a gender scan! Another boy on here would be crazy!! We only have one girl so far!
Enjoy the reveal party :)


----------



## vickyandchick

zebadi said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Congrats to all who have entered 2nd TRI.. Congrats to those who have entered a new week! :happydance:
> 
> 16+2 for me today and I'm full of energy lol. GOSH i wouldnt want to go through those 1st 3 months again, i found it reallyyy difficult.
> 
> I have my gender scan on Saturday morning. Eeeeeeekkkkkk CAN NOT WAIT!!
> 
> me and dh are doing a reveal party with the family on sunday and have decided to use the cupcake method. so were having 14 plain vanilla sponge cupcakes all decorated with white icing, pink flowers and blue feet.. then ONE of those cupcakes will have either a blue or pink icing when u bite into it depending on the sex. family are so excited about whos going to end up with the special cupcake.
> 
> I still havent brought anything, am waiting till saturday then I'll go alllll out lol. I have a feeling I'll be team blue... dh thinks pink lol.

How exciting! I've been thinking boy too, there seems to be a lot of boy babies due in October :D


----------



## AllStar

Most people have thought boy when looking at my scan pic but a couple have said girl. I'm rubbish at guessing from scan photos. With DS I just knew he was a boy right from the start but I wasn't quite so sure with DD and I'm not too sure this time either although I'm swaying a little towards boy. I can't wait to find out, I'm so impatient!


----------



## GeralynB

The gender party sounds so fun! Are you going to find out what the sex is on sat or be surprised with the family on Sunday? We are going to do a gender party May 3 and have a cake with the color in the middle we will cut. DH and I will be surprised and find out the gender with the family at the reveal party.


----------



## kel21

We had family in from out of town last night and were talking about when we find out the gender of the baby. I said I didn't know how we were going to reveal it yet, and my mil's jaw drops and she says just call us like you did last time! I told her nope, it was going to be different this time! She is not too happy with me! Lol. I'm thinking we will go to the store after we find out and let my ds pick out an outfit, then we'll put it in a bag and they can open it :)


----------



## rbourre

The nausea has returned the last couple days. I haven't thrown up, but I feel like I am going to.


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooo the cupcake party sounds fun! Our plan is that my mom gets to find out the two genders at our 3D ultrasound but DH and I will have to close our eyes at that part haha DH really wants to do a fun reveal and I like the idea because I want to photograph and video our reactions for the big reveal on our baby blog and Facebook. So my mom will find out at the scan then we are stopping at a party store with two big boxes. My mom will go in and fill each box with either pink or blue helium balloons which we will then find a cute place (probably a park) to open and release while my mom and maybe my step daughter film and photo us :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Blah :( sorry to all those still feeling so sick 

I woke up this morning with a massive headache. Luckily it's subsided now. Think I may have been a bit dehydrated. I haven't felt very hungry or thirsty the past few days. Need to be more on top of things and make myself eat as drink enough. I'm not really morning sick, but I'm finding very few things sound good to me. I've just got a load of food aversions. This morning all I want is Olive Garden! Lol and that would be fine except we don't have one here!!!! Ugh


----------



## GeralynB

MamaMac123 said:


> Ooo the cupcake party sounds fun! Our plan is that my mom gets to find out the two genders at our 3D ultrasound but DH and I will have to close our eyes at that part haha DH really wants to do a fun reveal and I like the idea because I want to photograph and video our reactions for the big reveal on our baby blog and Facebook. So my mom will find out at the scan then we are stopping at a party store with two big boxes. My mom will go in and fill each box with either pink or blue helium balloons which we will then find a cute place (probably a park) to open and release while my mom and maybe my step daughter film and photo us :)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## AllStar

MamaMac123 said:


> Ooo the cupcake party sounds fun! Our plan is that my mom gets to find out the two genders at our 3D ultrasound but DH and I will have to close our eyes at that part haha DH really wants to do a fun reveal and I like the idea because I want to photograph and video our reactions for the big reveal on our baby blog and Facebook. So my mom will find out at the scan then we are stopping at a party store with two big boxes. My mom will go in and fill each box with either pink or blue helium balloons which we will then find a cute place (probably a park) to open and release while my mom and maybe my step daughter film and photo us :)

Lovely idea :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MamaMac123 said:


> Blah :( sorry to all those still feeling so sick
> 
> I woke up this morning with a massive headache. Luckily it's subsided now. Think I may have been a bit dehydrated. I haven't felt very hungry or thirsty the past few days. Need to be more on top of things and make myself eat as drink enough. I'm not really morning sick, but I'm finding very few things sound good to me. I've just got a load of food aversions. This morning all I want is Olive Garden! Lol and that would be fine except we don't have one here!!!! Ugh

That's how I've been with food. Finding something I want to eat is so difficult! And right now all I want is a ham and cheese croissant from a donut shop but I have no idea where to go, since I recently moved from southern California to northern California. 

I feel like I'm going to have an adventure this morning!


----------



## cntrygrl

You ladies are lucky. I asked my doctor at my visit last friday if I could get the gender test done at my next appointment. I'll be 17 1/2 weeks then and she told me it would be too early. Blah!!!!!! May pay to have a private scan done.


----------



## La Mere

Haha, I just have to say the gender reveals sound adorable! You ladies finding out give me my fix of finding out, thus making it easier for me to wait until October, lol!! So thanks for that! 

Cntrygrl- I thought most who opted to find out, get to do so at around 16 weeks. I could be wrong but I know a few ladies who were apart of my group when I was pregnant with my son who found out then and the one who got pregnant again before I did, also found out around that time I thought...


----------



## Jcliff

Had a dr apt today... Saw baby for a Minute heartrate was 145bpm.. I have a feeling this is a boy! Our anatomy scan is may 8th! :)


----------



## Krippy

That is exactly how i feel La Mere...hearing about everyon's gender reveals gives me so much joy and keeps me going until we find out at the birth! 

Still feeling really sick....wasn't like this with my boys! Maybe it is a girl, so much fun to guess!


----------



## cntrygrl

La Mere-- I thought so too! I'm disappointed that my doctor is making me wait til I'm 21 weeks. I'll mention something again when I'm there for my appointment on May 9th.


----------



## jmandrews

Just popping in to say hello! 
Hope all of your pregnancies are going well.
Good news for me. AF finally arrived after a long 45 days since my MC. So excited I can finally look forward to testing again and possibly and BFP. Pls keep me in your thoughts and send me all your baby dust ;)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> Just popping in to say hello!
> Hope all of your pregnancies are going well.
> Good news for me. AF finally arrived after a long 45 days since my MC. So excited I can finally look forward to testing again and possibly and BFP. Pls keep me in your thoughts and send me all your baby dust ;)

Great to hear from you!! Praying all goes well, and you get your BFP very soon!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

Fingers crossed for you jm!


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh exciting JM! I know the feeling of when it shows and it is normal!


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Well we've been window shopping today, we have chosen mattress, carseat & we've found another pram we want!!!! So going to try save up for it, its £800.
> 
> https://www.4moms.com/origami
> 
> I love prams, and am a bit obsessed ! Just want to say, great choice! The 4moms is a really great design...also men love it as it's a proper gadget type pram! I love the self fold on it :)
> 
> Can't wait to shop :happydance:Click to expand...

I know! my partner loves it so hopefully we can get it x


----------



## staceymxxx

I saw midwife yesterday and listened to babies heartbeat for 2nd time officially... I keep getting this sensation like when your heart races really really fast in my lower belly and she says its probably baby wriggling round


----------



## Loopy Laura

Fingers crossed for a BFP jmandrews! X


----------



## kel21

jmandrews said:


> Just popping in to say hello!
> Hope all of your pregnancies are going well.
> Good news for me. AF finally arrived after a long 45 days since my MC. So excited I can finally look forward to testing again and possibly and BFP. Pls keep me in your thoughts and send me all your baby dust ;)

Good luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## GeralynB

jmandrews said:


> Just popping in to say hello!
> Hope all of your pregnancies are going well.
> Good news for me. AF finally arrived after a long 45 days since my MC. So excited I can finally look forward to testing again and possibly and BFP. Pls keep me in your thoughts and send me all your baby dust ;)

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

staceymxxx said:


> I saw midwife yesterday and listened to babies heartbeat for 2nd time officially... I keep getting this sensation like when your heart races really really fast in my lower belly and she says its probably baby wriggling round

Yay for the good visit!!! : )


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Good luck JM, tons of :dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Fingers crossed for you JM :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Just popping in to say hello!
> Hope all of your pregnancies are going well.
> Good news for me. AF finally arrived after a long 45 days since my MC. So excited I can finally look forward to testing again and possibly and BFP. Pls keep me in your thoughts and send me all your baby dust ;)

Lovely to see you here honey 

Sending you all the luck and baby dust in the world. 
Love your new profile pic-what a cute little girl your lo is. :flower:


----------



## MamaMac123

Fx for you JM!!!! Baby dust coming your way!!! Definitely keep us posted! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Starting to get so upset - I lost just over 3st from June to December .... Got pregnant and have now put on 1.5st :( literally I CANNOT stop eating and snacking during the day .... Then I don't eat dinner cause I'm full. 

Thing is all I want is chicken, cucumber and lettuce sandwiches, or sweet things like chocolate, ice cream etc. 

Putting all the weight I lost back on :(


----------



## cntrygrl

JM-- Lots and lots of babydust scattered your way.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Easter.


----------



## kel21

CharlieKeys said:


> Starting to get so upset - I lost just over 3st from June to December .... Got pregnant and have now put on 1.5st :( literally I CANNOT stop eating and snacking during the day .... Then I don't eat dinner cause I'm full.
> 
> Thing is all I want is chicken, cucumber and lettuce sandwiches, or sweet things like chocolate, ice cream etc.
> 
> Putting all the weight I lost back on :(

I feel for you hun! I am 5lbs short of the weight I lost right before I got pg too :( I could smack myself but I can't help it.


----------



## AshleyLK

I still weigh 10 lbs less than I did at the start of my 1st pregnancy so I am kinda hoping I don't get as close to that 200lb mark that I did with my first. But you just never know for sure how your body is going to react to pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## zephyr

Charlie I'm in the same boat. I lost 25 kgs last year then xmas came and I gained a couple back then I got pregnant and I've been gaining since! Easily 10kgs :( I feel so bad about it as I didnt think I'd gain this much this early and it took me so long to get rid of it all.
I am maintaining at the moment though as I decided to cut out the sugar and junk and if I have a craving I'll first eat an egg and a salad and that usually curbs it. If it doesn't then I'll give in.


----------



## sprite30

I just got weighed today and I'm up only 5 lbs from the start of the cycle we got pg but only up 1 lb from what the ob thinks my starting weight was


----------



## Jcliff

I'm down about 12 lbs before being pregnant, but the same thing happened while pregnant with my daughter. And then gained 20lb my third trimester! Yuck! Then lost 40lbs after giving birth and nursing!


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say hello!
> Hope all of your pregnancies are going well.
> Good news for me. AF finally arrived after a long 45 days since my MC. So excited I can finally look forward to testing again and possibly and BFP. Pls keep me in your thoughts and send me all your baby dust ;)
> 
> Lovely to see you here honey
> 
> Sending you all the luck and baby dust in the world.
> Love your new profile pic-what a cute little girl your lo is. :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :) she is a sweetie pie! She will be 21 month's on Sunday! My baby is getting so big! Makes this mama sad.


----------



## mommyberry

Good luck Jm! Fxed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## GeralynB

I had a dream last night that we cut open our gender reveal cake and it was pink. I've been thinking boy this whole time but mi sister and one of my good friends dreamt that I was pregnant with a girl before they even knew I was pregnant. So maybe I am team pink...2 weeks from today is our gender party so we'll see!!


----------



## La Mere

Good luck, JM!! :hugs:

Haha, I don't often remember my dreams, but last night I had what I thought was kind of a weird dream. I don't remember where I was, but I met Troy Aikman (in his younger days.. also for those who don't know who he is, he is a former Quarterback for the American Football team the Dallas Cowboys) we hit it off and before I was woken up from the dream he kissed me, lol!


----------



## StarBrites

Finding out the gender today around 4:30. Way too excited! Hoping for a girl and that the baby cooperates :)


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Starbrites, don't forget to update us! :-D

I have my gender scan booked for 15th May. Eeep! When I woke up this morning, I had a very full bladder which made a little baby bump, OH had a feel and was like "My youngest daughter" I think he is totally expecting another pink bundle!


----------



## whigfield

Sorry ladies, I know I haven't been active in this group for a couple of months now!! :dohh:

Just wanted to update and say we're team blue. :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies, I know I haven't been active in this group for a couple of months now!! :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to update and say we're team blue. :happydance:

Yay for team blue!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, all these lovely gender reveals :) My bump is staying :yellow: but it's really nice to read other people's moments of finding out :D I'm still feeling mostly :pink: vibes for myself, but I do think of how lovely it would be to have a son, too.

I have a definite bump when lying on my back now, but I think the food bump covers it when standing up. Hoping I'll have a proper bump and actually look pregnant in the next few weeks, but it's going to have to appear from nowhere, I think. I'm still half-worried that I won't look pregnant at all for the entire time  I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow so hopefully my bump will pop in the next month or so :)

We're having a mega-lazy day today, managed to have a small lie-in (anything after 6am is a lie-in for us), and have only done one load of laundry. We went back to bed for a read/nap and actually slept again for an hour or two. I've been knitting (sweater for baby!!) in bed while hubby watched a film downstairs, and we're going to cop out of making dinner by ordering Domino's tonight (to eat while watching Masterchef :haha:). We haven't had a proper lazy day for so long, and it's just been lovely.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Whigfield! Awesome news! A little boy :)
Congratulations!


----------



## jmandrews

GeralynB said:


> I had a dream last night that we cut open our gender reveal cake and it was pink. I've been thinking boy this whole time but mi sister and one of my good friends dreamt that I was pregnant with a girl before they even knew I was pregnant. So maybe I am team pink...2 weeks from today is our gender party so we'll see!!

I thought I was having a boy when I was pregnant with DD. I also dreamt that she was a girl. Lol I bet you are having a girl :) can't wait to find out.


----------



## jmandrews

whigfield said:


> Sorry ladies, I know I haven't been active in this group for a couple of months now!! :dohh:
> 
> Just wanted to update and say we're team blue. :happydance:

That's awesome news! Congrats!!!


----------



## StarBrites

Team pink!! We couldn't be happier :)


----------



## kel21

Congrats StarBrites on the girl! 

Congrats on the boy whigfield! 

Lazy day with the dh sounds like heaven mrs Eleflump!


----------



## newlywed2013

Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it


----------



## rbourre

A lazy day sounds nice. We had a very busy day today. We went to a mom to mom sale, an Easter egg hunt, Sears, Bonnie Togs (a kids clothing store), Babies R Us, a used kids store to bring back something I bought that was broken and then spent the rest of the day at my moms house. I also went shopping for a little while with my mom while my sister took my daughter to the park.

I think I found the stroller I want. I just have to contact Graco to make sure that my car seat will fit on it since my seat is almost 2 years old. https://www.sears.ca/product/graco8482-duoglider8482-dragonfly-stroller/632-000289363-6L14DGF


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it

Aww, sorry newlywed : ( that sounds miserable!! I've never experienced that, but I hope you find some relief!


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> Team pink!! We couldn't be happier :)

Aww! A little girl! Congratulations! Have fun pink shopping :)


----------



## jmandrews

StarBrites said:


> Team pink!! We couldn't be happier :)

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it

I have restless legs always (not just when pregnant) and even though it sounds redundant walking/exercise really helps! I walk my dog during the day, and since I've started doing that (since November) I've probably only gotten restless legs two or three times. 

AFM I went shopping with my husband today, just to get new walking shoes. I decidedbto check out a maternity store since my pants are getting tight. And apparently you can't be plus size and pregnant! So to cure my sadness I got a new coach purse :). 

I also ate half a pizza and didn't feel full, and then took a two hour nap. Baby must be going through a growth spurt!


----------



## whigfield

Congrats StarBrites!!

I am suffering with restless legs a lot this pregnancy. I try to do lots of stretches, standing up and walking around when it happens. Drives me nuts!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats starbrites!! x


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats StarBrites and whigfield! :D x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

newlywed2013 said:


> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it

My husband gets restless legs really badly. He gets up and walks around and stretches them out, which seems to help a bit. It looks like a nightmare, you have my sympathy! I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## Yo_Yo

:bunny: Happy Easter to all the lovely Bumpkin ladies :bunny:

Next Easter we will have a baby! :)


----------



## Laelani

Happy Easter everyone!!! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Far too much chocolate today!
Im still on bed/couch rest, and I'm going to put so much weight on!
Why are all the nice foods so bad for you?! :)


----------



## SisterRose

I've eaten too much chocolate too, and tempted to order pizza for tea but Ive gained sooo much weight already too 
:-(


----------



## AllStar

Happy easter everyone! Hope you're all having a nice day. We've had a lovely day in the sunshine


----------



## Yo_Yo

AllStar said:


> Happy easter everyone! Hope you're all having a nice day. We've had a lovely day in the sunshine

We have had rain here in Wales!

Sister rose-yum! Love pizza, can see the temptation! :)

Just ordered the car seat. My first purchase, and I'm super nervous because of all the problems I've had so far. Silly sch, I so want to enjoy shopping! :dohh:


----------



## whigfield

I really want pizza now. :blush: So, so tempted! But I too am piling weight on! :dohh:

Ooooh, what car seat did you order YoYo?


----------



## newlywed2013

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on team blue Whigfield! And congrats on team pink starbrite :) 

Lots of boys at the minute ..... Starting to doubt my bump is a girl :haha: 

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter today :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

whigfield said:


> I really want pizza now. :blush: So, so tempted! But I too am piling weight on! :dohh:
> 
> Ooooh, what car seat did you order YoYo?

We will all lose the weight running around after a baby, pushing the pram etc. :) 

I got a maxi cosi pebble in crystal graphic (think that's the name!)

You bought anything yet?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My pram is coming on Tuesday. 
hauck Apollo All-in-One Travel System (Tomato Red) by Hauck https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004911BAO/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_dcbvtb07QWDB6


----------



## staceymxxx

whigfield said:


> I got a maxi cosi pebble in crystal graphic (think that's the name!)

We are getting a britax dualfix, i'm SLIGHTLY inlove with it :cloud9: Have you signed upto kiddicare? apparently they invite you for tea and you get 10% off and to shop when store is closed!


----------



## staceymxxx

CharmedKirsty said:


> My pram is coming on Tuesday.
> hauck Apollo All-in-One Travel System (Tomato Red) by Hauck https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004911BAO/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_dcbvtb07QWDB6

Thats lovely.... We've gone a bit mad on prams, i have a big coach built one, a pushchair and we are getting a stroller... i REALLY want 4moms origami so if we get to have that i'm selling the pushchair


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone had any kicks yet? i had two last night, can't wait to be kicked all the time :)


----------



## zephyr

I got a few kicks last night too but I only ever feel them up high at the top of my uterus now. 
Been getting heaps of lower backache the past couple of days guess I must be starting to stretch a bit :p

went through all our baby stuff the other day and all we need is a new mattress for our cot (for later on)
Bottles, and just baby stuff like nappies and creams etc. So I'll start buying that stuff in the shopping. 

I'm having problems with the in laws again so they will not be here for the birth if I have a home birth. Cant believe I even considered it. Have yet to tell them it's not happening and that I'll be calling someone else to come watch our kids. Eeek.


----------



## rbourre

Baby was very active today. I think I had too many chocolates. I felt tons of movement this afternoon. 

Tonight, my boobs really hurt. I haven't had that problem yet until now.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've not bought anything yet .... Waiting until my 20 week scan. 

Movements - my uterus is now by my belly button, but definitely still only feeling movements really low down. Not sure if that's because they think my placenta is anterior or not? 

Zephyr - sorry your in laws are being pains :(


----------



## StarBrites

We got a lot of pictures at our private US the other day, and even though I'm only around 17 weeks they did some 3D ones for fun. The lady also recorded the entire US and put it on DVD. I thought this one (attached below) was really cute! 

I'm also getting really bad headaches. I'll have one for days and days. I've had one for 2 days now and before that was 5 days in a row. I think this one might be a migraine because it's making me pretty nauseous =(
 



Attached Files:







1488679_1468051956759604_2306356331633996563_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 12


----------



## whigfield

That is super cute, Starbrites! :cloud9:

We got some 3d shots too.. They weren't quite as clear as that, though!

Had a sex dream about OH today and woke up really wanting to BD. But he won't. :nope: I'm also banned from O'ing.. Just incase. But apparently, according to OH, we're allowed to BD again in 3rd tri. :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> My pram is coming on Tuesday.
> hauck Apollo All-in-One Travel System (Tomato Red) by Hauck https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004911BAO/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_dcbvtb07QWDB6

I guess your spending Tuesday watching out your window in anticipatin then! :) I know I will be when I get my pram? 
Exciting?


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I got a maxi cosi pebble in crystal graphic (think that's the name!)
> 
> We are getting a britax dualfix, i'm SLIGHTLY inlove with it :cloud9: Have you signed upto kiddicare? apparently they invite you for tea and you get 10% off and to shop when store is closed!Click to expand...

I never knew they did that! I think I signed up with dd1, but never took advantage if it.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Lovely 3D scan, StarBrites, baby looks really chilled :D

I really like the look of the Babystyle Oyster travel system - I'm thinking I'd get the carrycot and a maxi-cosi cabriofix car seat with the isofix base to go with it, and the bright yellow colour pack:

https://www.boots.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10052&productId=1160948

I love it! Of course have to go and try it out, but I like this one better than any others I've seen, and it has good reviews.

I didn't know that about Kiddicare, Stacey, that's useful to know :) I'll have to find out where the nearest one is to me. 

That's what I'm dreading about going to the big baby stores - for buggy purposes we'll have to take the car and all the mothercare, babies r us etc shops are in city areas, where I hate driving :( I suppose we can avoid taking the car if we get dimensions etc. Hate taking the car into busy areas I don't know well. There's one Babies r us that we can get to on the train, so might wimp out and do that instead. I wish they'd open one near us, but there's no chance of it, I don't think!

I think I've been feeling little squirmies the last couple of days - it feels like something rolling over low down in my abdomen. Feels weird, and I have to be sitting really still doing not a lot to notice it happening, but I quite like it (as long as it is the baby and not my insides doing something bizarre!)


----------



## kiki28

15 weeks today :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Happy 15 weeks Kiki :D


----------



## AllStar

We're waiting until we know the gender before starting to buy as we still have everything from ds and dd so it'll be mostly just some new clothes we need this time, so he or she is not totally in their brother or sisters hand me downs lol and new mattresses for the Moses basket and cot.

We still have our pram and also a double which has had hardly any use and probably won't be needing it this time either as dd is very rarely in a buggy anymore so may sell that.

Happy 15 weeks Kiki 

Movements have been getting more frequent but I felt loads yesterday too, definitely agree it must have been all the chocolate


----------



## Jcliff

StarBrites said:


> We got a lot of pictures at our private US the other day, and even though I'm only around 17 weeks they did some 3D ones for fun. The lady also recorded the entire US and put it on DVD. I thought this one (attached below) was really cute!
> 
> I'm also getting really bad headaches. I'll have one for days and days. I've had one for 2 days now and before that was 5 days in a row. I think this one might be a migraine because it's making me pretty nauseous =(

You must be having a girl. I suffered terrible migraines until the day I gave birth to my dd. My dr said estrogen headaches! This time around nothin! Hence why I think it's a boy


----------



## newlywed2013

14 Weeks! Congrats to the other week changers today!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I was looking on all the fb selling sites as you do, and found an isofix base and car seat for £40. Picking it up on Friday. Her twins never used them, as she used to walk, as two twin newborns in on her own in the car terrified her. So, I'm happy with my little purchase :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I haven't bought anything yet, and actually this past weekend started to get very overwhelmed with the thought of all the stuff I need. And I don't know what I need. There's so much, and we are so far from family. They were super helpful financially with brother and sister in law, and I'm super worried that they're not going to act the same. 

I keep seeing everyone talk about prams/strollers and what they're getting or have gotten and I don't even know what anyone is talking about. I'm very overwhelmed and scared that I won't get the things I need or quality things.


----------



## CharlieKeys

At the end of the day - baby only needs a few basics. I bought EVERYTHING for my first .... And half of if I didn't even use at all. So I wouldn't panic hun.


----------



## Kittycat155

I bought a used stroller from a thrift store for $15. In my eyes not everything needs to be new/top of the line. As long as it works as it should and is reasonably clean/can be cleaned your good. Babies only cost as much as you make them cost! 

Food,diapers,place to sleep and safe way to go out(in my case that is car seat as nothing I can walk to but know some may not need car seat that often/at all if all shops are super close) were top priorities.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I haven't bought anything yet for the baby but I did buy my first maternity jeans yesterday! They are so comfy!! Just ordered some smart maternity trousers for work as well. I did look at buggies today and think I've picked one (bugaboo) but I feel like I want to wait a bit before making that purchase. 

Starbrites - I'm with you on the headaches. I've been getting them daily and I've tried drinking loads and it's not shifting. Jcliff - interesting that you think this could be a sign of a girl! I'm pretty sure mine is a boy although that could be because I've always wanted a girl! We will see soon! 

Happy new week to all those moving today!


----------



## ljo1984

I've only bought two baby grows, some vests and a blanket. I've everything from previous although I do want a chicco next 2 me crib, new change bag and some swaddle wraps, but don't need car seat, and plan to wear this baby a lot and have a double pram already for when needed


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We haven't bought anything at all yet, apart from two balls of yarn that I'm knitting a baby jumper with, that I bought before we even conceived. We'll start shopping after the 20-week scan, not for gender reasons, because we're not finding out, but for peace of mind reasons (and feeling-like-a-fraud-for-going-into-mothercare-without-a-real-bump reasons...:blush:). I know my Mum's already bought and made a lot of clothing etc, but she's a very excited first-time grandmother, so we're just letting her get on with it, lol. She's not sent anything to me yet (we live quite far apart), as I've said I don't want to have anything in the house for a few more weeks yet. 

That hasn't stopped me window-shopping though :haha: I'm coming to this as a clueless newbie with hardly any experience of babies, so I've been doing some serious reading and researching about what we need to do.

Kittycat, I agree with you about spending loads - we will be restricting ourselves to what we're actually going to need, and resisting all the gadgets etc...trying to be very practical about things. If it turns out we need something we didn't buy, we can always get whatever it is at that time. As long as baby has somewhere to sleep, things to wear, food to eat, things for keeping clean and healthy, and a way to travel, (and Mummy and Daddy to look after him/her) I think we'll be good. It could be so easy to spend thousands on top of the line stuff but then all our savings (and then some) would be gone, and baby won't notice if they're in the latest pram etc, and we really aren't bothered either, so we're just going to go for sensibly-priced stuff that's safe and well-made. That said, if someone has the money and has their heart set on the top of the line things, then why not? You have to do what's right for you!

Gran and Great-Aunty want to buy e.g. cot and one or two of the other big-ticket items for us, but we're still not going to splash out on mega-expensive things, even if they try and pressure us to. If they want to spend more money, I'll ask them if they'd like to put it in baby's savings account :thumbup:


----------



## GeralynB

We announced on FB today with this video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuXBhJ4siVc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## newlywed2013

My mom bought us a stroller/infant seat combo, and both our moms have gone crazy with clothes! First time grandparents on both sides make for a spoiled baby


----------



## Loopy Laura

Ah Geralyn that's lovely! Great way to announce!


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> We announced on FB today with this video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuXBhJ4siVc&feature=youtu.be

This is amazing!!!! I cried the whole way through haha x


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> My mom bought us a stroller/infant seat combo, and both our moms have gone crazy with clothes! First time grandparents on both sides make for a spoiled baby

That's for sure. My daughter got so spoiled between new clothes and hand me downs that I have barely had to buy any clothes for her and she's 19 months (wears 12-18 month). 

I have only bought a couple little outfits that are gender neutral from a used store. I don't plan on buying anything until we know if it's a girl or a boy.


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> I got a maxi cosi pebble in crystal graphic (think that's the name!)
> 
> We are getting a britax dualfix, i'm SLIGHTLY inlove with it :cloud9: Have you signed upto kiddicare? apparently they invite you for tea and you get 10% off and to shop when store is closed!Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew they did that! I think I signed up with dd1, but never took advantage if it.Click to expand...

I know we didn't until a work friend told OH.. i can't wait to go for tea :happydance:


----------



## staceymxxx

Today we got some really good bargains!!! Cot bed mattress, play pen mattress & coach built pram mattress all for £55 brand new in kiddicare, i think its my new favorite shop lol!


----------



## Kittycat155

Way I look at it is someone has to buy the top of the line things brand new so I can find them at thrift/Craigslist after they are done:) My brother is going to buy something odd I just know. He always gets the latest/greatest. And his GF is very into decorating and crafting. My Mom offered to take me shopping and sister said to create wish list she will buy off of. But then I bought 2 items off it  Got to stop that!

Got a belt last week as jeans are very baggy(always buy few sizes larger) but the belt I had was getting tighter. Best 10 I spent in while. Was tired of going out in sweat pants!


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it

I used to get that real bad and then didn't have it for awhile, now I have been getting it off and on since pg, but mostly in my arms! So annoying! Wish I had some advice!



GeralynB said:


> We announced on FB today with this video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuXBhJ4siVc&feature=youtu.be

I cried through the whole thing! That was beautiful! 

Well I spent all Easter day sick as a dog! I spent 9 hours straight throwing up (both ends, tmi sorry!), body aches and fever. Dh only got fever and nausea. Ds gave it to us (and my in laws) luckily he didn't have it as bad as I did. I kept telling my husband I think I'm dieing! (And I wonder where my son gets his Drama King tendencies! Lol) Better today, thank God! And baby has been going nuts :)

I'm not sure if I have chimed in on the buying things debate yet but I am waiting until after my scan. I have all of my big things left over from my ds, so I don't have much except for the small things. Makes me kinda sad that I can't shop for those things though!


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> We announced on FB today with this video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuXBhJ4siVc&feature=youtu.be

That was awesome!


----------



## newlywed2013

I think baby is growing. My back and hips are sore and I am having slight cramping.. Blah.


----------



## jmandrews

GeralynB said:


> We announced on FB today with this video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuXBhJ4siVc&feature=youtu.be

That's was the best announcement I've ever see! So cool! Love everyone's reactions too. So funny! Something to treasure forever. :)


----------



## ToughhGal

Absolutely beautiful video. You have such a wonderful family already!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Geralyn!! That was so sweet and perfect! LOVE it : )


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

CharlieKeys said:


> At the end of the day - baby only needs a few basics. I bought EVERYTHING for my first .... And half of if I didn't even use at all. So I wouldn't panic hun.

The logical side of my brain keeps telling me this, but the irrational side (which honestly is the stronger side!) keeps telling me to freak out! Just when I start to think about it all I start to overwhelm myself. I looked at a list, and that didn't help at all! 

Geralyn that video was wonderful! I cried! I love all the delayed reactions!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I also have my appointment for my gender scan for April 30th! Which is only 9 days away! I'll be happy with either, but my fingers are crossed that it's a girl!


----------



## zephyr

Im glad I wasnt the only one who cried all the way through that video! How lovely Geralyn :)

as for buying stuff, ya you really dont need much at all. Ive brought new (and good quality second hand stuff) for each baby I had and half of it I didnt even use!
We brought a baby swing for our twins after the lady at the shop advised us not to get 2 of them (thank goodness) and to wait and see and they both hated it and the most I got for it was $30 reselling it when we paid over $120. 

For me the basics are a carrier (I use a moby wrap) a place to sleep, blankets, a good swaddling wrap, food, bottles, nappies clothing and a car seat.

anything over that isnt really a necessity. I wore all my kids so even the pushchair is not used much. The only time I ever got good use with a pram was with the twins because carrying two gets exhausting. 
Hubby and I got two good hiking backpacks for the twins so we wore them on our backs a lot if we went out when they got too heavy to carry on our front

yesterday I brought my first packet of nb size nappies and hubby opened them thinking they were the twins nappies grrr. He quickly realised they weren't lol


----------



## zephyr

I also got baby flannels and all the stuff I need to make a baby wipe solution so ill be testing out those this week sometime. If it's any good I'll be stocking up on more flannels.


----------



## Laelani

Omg that video!!! So amazing!!!! Those are some fantastic memories.


----------



## MamaMac123

La Mere said:


> Good luck, JM!! :hugs:
> 
> Haha, I don't often remember my dreams, but last night I had what I thought was kind of a weird dream. I don't remember where I was, but I met Troy Aikman (in his younger days.. also for those who don't know who he is, he is a former Quarterback for the American Football team the Dallas Cowboys) we hit it off and before I was woken up from the dream he kissed me, lol!

I've been having crazy dreams lately. Last night I dreamt that I ran into P!NK in a parking lot and she was singing and we became friends and I ended up going on your with her as part of her entourage! Lol



newlywed2013 said:


> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it

Okay, no idea if this will help anyone but I listen to this podcast called Pregtastic (great listen btw!!!) and some of the pregnant ladies on there complained about leg cramping and one of them had a grandmother or something that told her to put a bar of soap down at the foot of the bed between the fitted and flat sheet. She thought it was crazy but was willing to try whatever and came back and reported it actually worked! Haha so no idea if it was like a placebo effect or what and no idea why soap in the bed would help except that this lady claimed it did lol She just used a little hotel bar of soap. So like I say, might be nothing but maybe something to try ;) 



whigfield said:


> That is super cute, Starbrites! :cloud9:
> 
> We got some 3d shots too.. They weren't quite as clear as that, though!
> 
> Had a sex dream about OH today and woke up really wanting to BD. But he won't. :nope: I'm also banned from O'ing.. Just incase. But apparently, according to OH, we're allowed to BD again in 3rd tri. :haha:

Ugh that would make me nuts! I've been a horny one this whole pregnancy so far! :haha: DH doesn't get to opt out lol I'm going to be a sad one if I end up on vaginal rest!! lol 


Geralyn the video is adorable!!!!! Love it! 

Congrats to all the genders found out and new weeks started! 

We have bought our stroller and a stroller snap n go frame for the infant seats but both were second hand and great deals. We have a ton of other stuff but it's all been second hand from other moms giving us stuff. We have a ton of clothes, two swings, two bassinets, two bouncers, a high chair, an exersaucer, baby bath, and a few other odds and ends. 

I want to get a video monitor, a co sleeper/playpen, cloth diapers, a nice rocking chair for nursing, a breast pump, a twin carrier or wrap of some sort, and we need a dresser/change table. But those are the only big things to buy I think. My mom is doing the cribs for us. Oh we have one car seat but need to buy a second. 

Makes my head spin a bit! lol 

This weekend though there is a big sale hosted by the local twins and multiples parenting group that's like a big baby stuff yard sale. Hoping to score some items there! Can't wait! 

Totally jealous of the moms already feeling movement! Can't wait! 

Haven't gained any weight so far which amazes me as I eat like crazy! Guess the twins are just eating it all up! My belly is definitely growing bigger but the scale is staying consistent. Which is good as my fertility doc said I Should try not to gain until 3rd trimester since I started out overweight. So far so good! 

Next midwife apt is a week from tomorrow. Really wanting to hear both babies heartbeats and know for sure they're both in there and okay! Last apt we heard one but didn't spend a lot of time hunting down both as it was still a bit early. Hoping this time I'll hear both for sure! Will make me a lot less stressed going into the ultrasound on May 7th! 

Sorry for the long post...lots of catch up today! :)


----------



## rbourre

Tonight I bought a booster seat for the table. I was at the thrift store and they had one that looked basically brand new for $2. It's the same one that my daughter has. I know we won't need it for a long time, but I couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## AshleyLK

Geralyn- Absolutely loved the video, your baby to be is so blessed to have such a warm family!




Mushymilkfor2 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - baby only needs a few basics. I bought EVERYTHING for my first .... And half of if I didn't even use at all. So I wouldn't panic hun.
> 
> The logical side of my brain keeps telling me this, but the irrational side (which honestly is the stronger side!) keeps telling me to freak out! Just when I start to think about it all I start to overwhelm myself. I looked at a list, and that didn't help at all!
> 
> Geralyn that video was wonderful! I cried! I love all the delayed reactions!Click to expand...

It is easy to panic but you have to look at your budget and realize it CAN be done (if you make some sensible purchases.) I had a cousin who wanted everything the most expensive, registered for the most expensive stuff, but at the end of the day, it was her second child so many people didnt agree with second baby showers, and her baby's father worked at a fast food restaurant...so she didn't get hardly anything she registered for. My mother bought her a $60 bouncy seat which she could have returned for several items but she refused. She just wasn't sensible.

The ladies here are giving excellent advice. For example, baby swings do not sooth a baby as well as your own arms will soothe him/her. Your beautiful bundle of joy will just need some food in that tummy, a clean diaper and some comfortable onesies to start. Girl you will be just fine!:hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

I agree babies don't use half the things you buy! My slings (yep, I had more than one!) got no use, I could not find a pram I found good to use and bought several-all of this was bought brand new too! Such a waste if money! I've just added up in my head the figure spent on the new prams...not good!! 

This time, I've read reviews and I will be careful to chose what to buy.

Rbourre-that's a great deal you found yourself there!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-hope your pains go soon :flower:

Geralyn-love the video :)

Mushymilk-can't wait to hear your gender news!


----------



## CharlieKeys

All my prams were second hand, apart from the one it have now. With Stephen I was like Urgh I want everything to be new .... Then Henry came along and half the second hand stuff you can find is like new anyways. :) 

Loving that announcement video :) 

16 week appointment today!! Really hoping she'll try and find baby's heartbeat. Will be the first time I'll have heard it.


----------



## SisterRose

I spent quite a lot first time around, second time around was so-so in terms of spending but we knew what was a waste of time and what wasnt! we sold most of out daughters baby things not really thinking about the future and having another so we had to buy back most of the essentials and baby bits like moses basket, bouncer, toys, high chair, pram etc. We would have had a new pram anyway as the one we had first time around was like hell on wheels, seriously. Such a pain in the arse. We also didnt research before we bought! 
This time (daughter 2) we have a silver cross surf. I love it! DD has only just grown out of the maxi cosi car seat attatchment as shes only 6 months and is in the surf frame and she loves that too. It was £600. obviously we have got to sell it soon as there isnt a double option and we need a pram for 2 under 2 as they're only gonna be 12 months apart :( I was looking at the icandy peach blossom 2 but its almost £900! which we dont mind paying if its going to be good but i have heard bad things from my mummy friends and instead they recommended baby jogger city select which looks amazing for the money!! x


----------



## ljo1984

Sister rose I got a baby jogger double when I had dd2, I looooooove it!! So much so I bought the single too as my eldest's not wanting to be in the pram any more. You can get attachments for car seat (I'm not 100% but sure they use maxi cosi too) and the cot type pram attatchment. The collapse is just the best, you pull on the cords in both seats and it just collapses, no faffing lol. I have the buggy board for it too for when doing a lot of walking. 
I have the silver cross car seat and sort of have this thing that I want to use it for all my babies, it's quite bigger than most other brands too so both mine (been petite too) have used it until almost two, prefer to keep them rear facing for longer than possible and extended rear facers won't fit in out current car, although that's our major buy before oct  a people carrier eeeeeeek lol.


----------



## mommyberry

Geralyn - Loved the video. It is so precious! Now I'm like why didn't I record all those for myself. And yeah... I cried through it too. It is something to be cherished for life! Bless your family! Good one!

Mushymilkfor2 - I'm in the same state as you are. Thanks for bringing it up here. I was happy reading the advice from all the ladies. Guess it is time for us to buck up and think straight to plan well.

Severe headaches here too. I'll be glad if it is because of baby girl. My initial guess was 'gas' causing the headaches but now estrogen seems to be a good reason too. I have a lot of pressure in the stomach... guess the stretching has begun! Have my scan next Monday April 28. Since they won't be telling the gender here, I'll just go and check if everything looks good with my LO.

Yay for all the week changers and to all the super shoppers!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose-I'm looking to get the icandy peach in cobalt blue this time-I just love it, and plan on walking everywhere. Hubby is fine with this but condition is I don't want to get a new one a few months later! And if he turns out to be a girl, she is stuck with a blue pram! I think it may be worth going into a John laws or somewhere and testing them out! 
I love the look of the silver cross surf too...so hard to decide on which pram!

Ljo1984-baby jogger prams are meant to be great-I hear so many good things about them, that they were on my short list.

Charliekeys-good luck for appointment. Hope you hear the heart beat :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Geralyn - Loved the video. It is so precious! Now I'm like why didn't I record all those for myself. And yeah... I cried through it too. It is something to be cherished for life! Bless your family! Good one!
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 - I'm in the same state as you are. Thanks for bringing it up here. I was happy reading the advice from all the ladies. Guess it is time for us to buck up and think straight to plan well.
> 
> Severe headaches here too. I'll be glad if it is because of baby girl. My initial guess was 'gas' causing the headaches but now estrogen seems to be a good reason too. I have a lot of pressure in the stomach... guess the stretching has begun! Have my scan next Monday April 28. Since they won't be telling the gender here, I'll just go and check if everything looks good with my LO.
> 
> Yay for all the week changers and to all the super shoppers!

Hope your headaches go soon. :flower:

Good luck for your scan-I'd be keeping an eye out for what I could see in terms of boy or girl bits if they won't tell, as it may be obvious! (I am impatient to know these things!)


----------



## SisterRose

It's funny how much of a big deal buying a pram is!! do your oh's totally not understand it? My OH and my dad can't understand why I want to spend so much money on a pram but they're a life saver when you've got a decent pram and you have to do quite a bit of walking/getting in and out of cars etc! 

Ljo- We have a teeny renault clio campus at the moment so our major spend this time is going to be a people carrier too, eep! Have you seen anything you like so far?


----------



## zebadi

newlywed2013 said:


> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it

oh god yes!! and its terrible isnt it??? 
Any one any advice on this?


----------



## zebadi

:happydance: 17 weeks today.


----------



## zebadi

Morning ladies, 
Hope you all had a lovely Easter break. I certainly did. 
Had gender scan on Saturday.. We are Team...... :pink:

Can not beleive it.. Exactly what i wanted. Am over the moon!!!


----------



## AllStar

Love the announcement video, so sweet! 

I've been getting a lot of headaches too, didn't know it could possibly mean girl. It'll be interesting to see how many girls there are from the ladies suffering from headaches at the moment :) 

What people carriers are you ladies thinking of? We had to get a new car a few months ago as our other one died and as we were ttc for number three we took that into consideration and got a Honda frv and we both love it! It has 6 seats and a huge boot but it doesn't look like a people carrier if you know what I mean lol. We've also had three carseats in the back already while babysitting and there's plenty room! So glad we got it. 

In still waiting for my 20 weeks scan date, I hope it comes soon! I'm phoning the mw today as I don't have a 16 week appointment yet either, hoping to hear the hb then too as we haven't heard it yet either. 

Happy 17 weeks zebadi and congrats on team pink!! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

zebadi said:


> Morning ladies,
> Hope you all had a lovely Easter break. I certainly did.
> Had gender scan on Saturday.. We are Team...... :pink:
> 
> Can not beleive it.. Exactly what i wanted. Am over the moon!!!

Aww a little girl! :happydance: congratulations!
Happy 17 weeks :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

AllStar said:


> Love the announcement video, so sweet!
> 
> I've been getting a lot of headaches too, didn't know it could possibly mean girl. It'll be interesting to see how many girls there are from the ladies suffering from headaches at the moment :)
> 
> What people carriers are you ladies thinking of? We had to get a new car a few months ago as our other one died and as we were ttc for number three we took that into consideration and got a Honda frv and we both love it! It has 6 seats and a huge boot but it doesn't look like a people carrier if you know what I mean lol. We've also had three carseats in the back already while babysitting and there's plenty room! So glad we got it.
> 
> In still waiting for my 20 weeks scan date, I hope it comes soon! I'm phoning the mw today as I don't have a 16 week appointment yet either, hoping to hear the hb then too as we haven't heard it yet either.
> 
> Happy 17 weeks zebadi and congrats on team pink!! :)

We got a Nissan quashqai +2 it's a 7 seater. I love the boot space, as the two rear seats fold down. It's nice to drive-panoramic roof which the kids love, built in sat nav, cheap to insure, reverse camera and cruise control(never used that, but dh likes it) 
We also looked at Volvo xc90, but insurance was insane! 

Was in my friends vw Sharon the other day, and its got built in booster seats, so I thought they are pretty cool.

Zafiras seems big hit amongst bigger families too


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on Team pink Zebadi :) 

Appointment went well - she said that my headaches were down to hormones and, they should disappear soon. BP was perfect, iron levels were super high, urine was perfect, and she found baby's heartbeat straight away. Was amazing!! So happy :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Sister Rose- We're thinking of getting the oyster max or icandy strawberry. OH got rid of his fiesta when we found out I was pregnant and bought an audi a3, at least that was his excuse lol. Has a big boot though so I don't mind.

Zebadi- Happy 17 weeks and congrats on team pink:pink:!

CharlieKeys- Glad everything is okay, hearing the heartbeat was amazing for me too :)

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for team pink! 
I have my 12 week midwife appointment later today. 13 weeks today!!


----------



## zebadi

GeralynB said:


> Yay for team pink!
> I have my 12 week midwife appointment later today. 13 weeks today!!

Good luck with your appt. let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## MamaMac123

zebadi said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it
> 
> oh god yes!! and its terrible isnt it???
> Any one any advice on this?Click to expand...

Mentioned this in my last post but it was a long one so it may have gotten lost in the shuffle. Try a bar of soap in between your sheets at the foot of the bed. I have heard this before and just googled it. 

https://forums.thebump.com/discussion/7364711/bar-of-soap-in-bed-leg-cramp-cure

Apparently no one has any idea why this works but people swear by it! Worth a try maybe :) According to the comments on that link certain brands of soap work better than others. Good luck! I've always been curious about if this really works or not.


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm also wanting a new people carrier for when the babies arrive! We have a mini van and have enough seats for everyone but trouble is there is zero trunk space unless the back seats are folded down. Thus if we have all the kids with us there's no where for the stroller to go! Not going to work well. So I'm wanting to look for another van or svu that has the seating and trunk space. We shall see. DH isn't as fussed about it as I am. Of course! :dohh: Men. Lol


----------



## kel21

zebadi said:


> Morning ladies,
> Hope you all had a lovely Easter break. I certainly did.
> Had gender scan on Saturday.. We are Team...... :pink:
> 
> Can not beleive it.. Exactly what i wanted. Am over the moon!!!

Congrats on the girl! And happy 17 weeks :)

Congrats to those with a new week and good appts! Good luck to those with appts coming up :)

I have my 16/17 week appt on friday, can't wait to set up my scan date!!


----------



## zebadi

MamaMac123 said:


> zebadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have terrible restless legs? I need help in what to do for it
> 
> oh god yes!! and its terrible isnt it???
> Any one any advice on this?Click to expand...
> 
> Mentioned this in my last post but it was a long one so it may have gotten lost in the shuffle. Try a bar of soap in between your sheets at the foot of the bed. I have heard this before and just googled it.
> 
> https://forums.thebump.com/discussion/7364711/bar-of-soap-in-bed-leg-cramp-cure
> 
> Apparently no one has any idea why this works but people swear by it! Worth a try maybe :) According to the comments on that link certain brands of soap work better than others. Good luck! I've always been curious about if this really works or not.Click to expand...

Must have missed it mammamac! will deffo try this, I'll try anything!!!!


----------



## rbourre

I've been taking the low dose aspirin for about a week and a half now and my blood pressure has been getting so much better. I've also been cooking a lot more meals instead of eating out. When I was at the OB on the 11th, my blood pressure was in the 140's/high 90's. This morning, it was 115/77. I could not be happier right now and everything with this pregnancy is going great. So much better than my first pregnancy.


----------



## cntrygrl

Looks like team pink is starting to catch up with team blue now. Happy new weeks to everyone!


----------



## Jcliff

I woke up on my belly this morning, yikes! I hate when that happens. I'm already starting to get uncomfy sleeping! With my first I didn't have a belly until like 25 weeks, this time my bump popped over night!


----------



## StarBrites

Jcliff said:


> I woke up on my belly this morning, yikes! I hate when that happens. I'm already starting to get uncomfy sleeping! With my first I didn't have a belly until like 25 weeks, this time my bump popped over night!

I fell asleep the other night on my belly on accident.. I don't usually sleep on my stomach either! I sleep in pretty much every other position throughout the night now though. Back, left side, right side. It's been hard for me to focus on just the left side because I get this weird feeling in my chest when I sleep on that side, always have! It makes my heart pump harder and it gives me anxiety. Gotta do it for the babes though!


----------



## ljo1984

SisterRose said:


> It's funny how much of a big deal buying a pram is!! do your oh's totally not understand it? My OH and my dad can't understand why I want to spend so much money on a pram but they're a life saver when you've got a decent pram and you have to do quite a bit of walking/getting in and out of cars etc!
> 
> Ljo- We have a teeny renault clio campus at the moment so our major spend this time is going to be a people carrier too, eep! Have you seen anything you like so far?

Hubby's looking at ford c max. All I'm bothered about is the colour ha ha oh and that it has reverse sensors!! . I have a ford fiesta at the moment so love ford and happy to get one of those, I love the grey/gunmetal colour. Mine at the moment is purple :-( I'll miss it lol. 
Are you looking at any particular model yet? X


----------



## Jcliff

My Bump already, almost 17w :wacko: baby #2. I wasnt this big until 25 weeks or more with my DD! yikes!!
 



Attached Files:







prego baby # 2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on team pink zebadi! 

The people carrier I have is a ford focus. My husband thinks it's premature to buy a bigger cat when we'll only have just one. And maybe he's right, I don't know. Plus he's about to get a new company car and that's going to be a Chevy equanox, or something like that. So we'll have a bigger car of we need more space for longer trips. 

This morning I'm feeling back pain, almost like aunt flow back pain. Is that the normal pregnancy back pain?


----------



## zebadi

Jcliff said:


> My Bump already, almost 17w :wacko: baby #2. I wasnt this big until 25 weeks or more with my DD! yikes!!

Thats a lovely bump you have there!! :hugs:


----------



## zebadi

jcliff - i wake up on my stomach every morning.. really need to stop doing that!


----------



## La Mere

zebadi- congrats on 17 weeks and on your little girl!

Jcliff- You have a lovely bump! 

I will do a better update here in a little while, just wanted to get caught up!


----------



## newlywed2013

So jealous of your bump jcliff! 
So far my boobs are the only thing that has grown. 

I have a Toyota Avalon and hubby has a ford focus. Both big enough for 1 baby probably even 2, so its not even something w have considered.

We spent some time Sunday with a friends 3 month old, and hubby got her to laugh for the first time! It was so precious! He is going to be a great daddy!


----------



## cntrygrl

I have a Ford Edge that I love and DH has a Dodge Dart and a Chrysler 200.


----------



## Kittycat155

My husband has a 2 door Honda Accord. We will be using my car more as I have 4 door SUV. Both our cars are on way out. Mine will be ok as it is a grocery getter/visit family monthly who is hour away. Do not plan to go out all that much until baby is a bit older so by then I think his car will have died and been replaced with a 4 door. He drives it A LOT! daily so it takes a beating. Do want to get an infant seat with base for his car but holding off till end in case his is replaced before October.

Baby took a vacation from kicking but started back up right where it left off. Feels like it is laying left to right belly facing out by kicks. 

fetoscope was due to come yesterday but did not so hope today! I know I will be playing with that wayyyyyyyyy to much.


----------



## noshowjo

Being a foster carer I always had a great big car . At the moment we have a 7 sweater scenic grand . It's a good job really as there will, 7 of us when baby arrives , me , hubby , 2 sons 2 fostered children and new baba :wacko: 
Crazy but loads of fun .


----------



## vickyandchick

Jcliff I love your bump! Mine just makes me look fat:haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

Jcliff - cute bump! You're little ones are so close together I'm sure that helps account for the bump appearing so quickly! I have a close friend that had her two newest children very close together and same thing happened to her. But I think it's probably common with second pregnancies anyway. Your body remembers what to do and just gets on with it haha 

I'm getting a bump but my weight makes it less noticeable to anyone but DH and I. Can't wait to really look pregnant and not just extra fat haha


----------



## mommyberry

I'm waking up on my belly too and feel like I'm putting LO in discomfort every night. :dohh:

Also my right hand keeps numbing up all the time when I'm lying down. Even if I'm actually lying on my left side, it is my right hand that goes numb. Have to ask my doctor in the next visit but does anyone know what is going on? Also itchy nipples!


----------



## Elsa50501

Question: 
I woke up this morning with a visible lump in the lower right side of my abdomen. I could feel it, it was the size of half a tennis ball and hard. It was above my uterus (below belly button an inch or so and to the right). I think it was gas, or food digesting, but it worried me. I've had a sour stomach all day... I don't know if it's normal to be able to SEE trapped wind/food in your intestine through your stomach like that!

The lump dissipated.. but I'm still curious if I should be worried about this. What do people think? Call the OB or wait till my appointment Thursday morning?


----------



## kel21

Cute bump jcliff!


----------



## cntrygrl

Elsa-- If it's gone I wouldn't worry about it. Like you said it was probably food or wind stuck. Especially even more so if you hadn't had a bowel movement.


----------



## SisterRose

Elsa - Is this your first pregnancy? Don't worry about it! totally normal. That is most likely your uterus/where baby may be laying and it happens a whole lot once you get further along in the pregnancy, until you have a big bump and its obvious! 

I used to love waking up and feeling my little "baby bump"

*edit* forgive me if im totally wrong here, but im sure thats what it is. I was trying to find a picture but can't find one! But it's like a lopsided round lump/bump that feels hard to touch.

found an old thread though, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/954741-hard-bump-left-side-woke-up.html

just to put your mind at ease  x


----------



## Elsa50501

SisterRose said:


> Elsa - Is this your first pregnancy? Don't worry about it! totally normal. That is most likely your uterus/where baby may be laying and it happens a whole lot once you get further along in the pregnancy, until you have a big bump and its obvious!
> 
> I used to love waking up and feeling my little "baby bump"
> 
> *edit* forgive me if im totally wrong here, but im sure thats what it is. I was trying to find a picture but can't find one! But it's like a lopsided round lump/bump that feels hard to touch.
> 
> found an old thread though, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/954741-hard-bump-left-side-woke-up.html
> 
> just to put your mind at ease  x

So weird! I didn't think that could happen this early. It didn't hurt, it was just so visible! It did go away when I stood up and walked around a little. So weird.. who knows, food, gas or baby.


----------



## SisterRose

Elsa50501 said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Elsa - Is this your first pregnancy? Don't worry about it! totally normal. That is most likely your uterus/where baby may be laying and it happens a whole lot once you get further along in the pregnancy, until you have a big bump and its obvious!
> 
> I used to love waking up and feeling my little "baby bump"
> 
> *edit* forgive me if im totally wrong here, but im sure thats what it is. I was trying to find a picture but can't find one! But it's like a lopsided round lump/bump that feels hard to touch.
> 
> found an old thread though, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/954741-hard-bump-left-side-woke-up.html
> 
> just to put your mind at ease  x
> 
> So weird! I didn't think that could happen this early. It didn't hurt, it was just so visible! It did go away when I stood up and walked around a little. So weird.. who knows, food, gas or baby.Click to expand...

I'd definitely say baby :thumbup: and it did happen around 15 weeks for me! infact, I had a teeny little lump the other morning when my bladder was very full and this is my third


----------



## ToughhGal

I feel this sometimes too. One side will be flat and mushy and the other part you can feel the hard lump.


----------



## Smallmoomin

I have no idea if I'm posting in the right bit lol I'm due the 13th October x


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: hi smallmoomin! This is the right place for October babies so welcome! :-D


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on gender reveals! Team pink is definitely catching up! 

Great bump jcliff! Mine is starting to appear too - so exciting! I still haven't felt anything yet... 

In terms of restless legs, I used to get this before I was pregnant and took magnesium supplements which really helped. I have no idea if this is safe to take in pregnancy and it may even be included in the prenatal vitamins we take but it worked instantly for me when it happened. I have been fine so far in pregnancy. 

My headache has gone today - it feels great feeling normal for a change!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome smallmoomin!


----------



## StarBrites

I think I found the culprit of my daily non-stop headaches. Allergies. I've been sneezing and coughing and having stuffed up and runny noses.. it feels like I have fluid in my ears too. I figured it was just pregnancy but I decided to take regular Claritin for a couple days and my headache stopped and has not come back. I've suffered from allergies for years but last year I did not have any allergy flare-ups at all so I guess I just sort of brushed it off.. I guess they are back full force this year!

Yesterday I slept pretty much the entire day and night except for a couple hours. The 2 days before that I barely slept at all maybe 2 hours, then today I took a nap for 4 hours. I'm really sleepy now! Catching up on those 2 days without sleep I suppose.

Also, during our ultrasound on Saturday she said baby is sitting directly on my bladder, her head was pressed right on it.. which I already knew because I am running to the bathroom over 15 times a day. She is preferring the right side of my uterus, has all the extra space on the left but doesn't go there! I can feel her moving around sometimes, she's a wiggle worm for sure, it's such a neat experience. I love her already and I haven't even met her yet :)


----------



## Elsa50501

Welcome smallmoomin:), your name reminds me of a little boy I used to teach YEARS ago, he was a kindergartener named Moomin (and was SOO cute and naughty!) I will never forget his big eyes and little face.

Starbrites: I've never had seasonal allergies, but lately I've been waking up sneezing every morning. I think it must be pregnancy related. Hope the claritin helps!


----------



## newlywed2013

I think baby moved up under my belly button, which must be why I was so achy this weekend. 

a few times today I have had sharp pains maybe an inch directly below my belly button. What is that?


----------



## sprite30

Congrats on all the gender reveals. It's been a couple days since I've been on so I had a lot to catch up on. 

I can't remember who posted it but my right hand is also falling asleep on me. Never my left. It's very weird.

Anyone else still have nausea or vomiting. I got so sick yesterday after taking my vitamins that I vomited my whole lunch and it hurt so bad I've never vomited so hard in my entire life. Kinda gross but I was vomiting so hard that I couldn't control my bladder and now I have all these spots on my face like I was straining so hard that it actually left those blood under your skin marks. Sorry I don't know what it's called but it looks horrible. I tried to take a pic of it but I can't get a clear pic of it. I don't feel nauseas all the time just randomly but def worse yesterday and today. I was actually thinking I might have had food poisoning but I don't know.

My allergies are horrible too. Great bump pic jcliff, so cute. I'm def feeling bigger and also having trouble staying on my left side. Right side actually seems move comfortable but I don't think baby likes when I toss and turn overnight because a couple of times I've woken straight up thinking oh wow if that the baby moving around. But could have just been a dream lol


----------



## Elsa50501

sprite30 said:


> Anyone else still have nausea or vomiting. I got so sick yesterday after taking my vitamins that I vomited my whole lunch and it hurt so bad I've never vomited so hard in my entire life. Kinda gross but I was vomiting so hard that I couldn't control my bladder and now I have all these spots on my face like I was straining so hard that it actually left those blood under your skin marks. Sorry I don't know what it's called but it looks horrible. I tried to take a pic of it but I can't get a clear pic of it. I don't feel nauseas all the time just randomly but def worse yesterday and today. I was actually thinking I might have had food poisoning but I don't know.

This sounds strange, but it's what my OB asked me at my 12 week appointment. Did your vomit taste sour? If it did, then it was not morning sickness related, it was a virus/illness. I was sick as a dog for 48 hours and could not hold ANYTHING down (including water) at 11 weeks 1 day. I asked if my MS could have been responsible and they said that if it taste sour or astringent, it's a stomach virus/illness. 

Hopefully you start feeling better. If not, call your Dr. so that you don't become dehydrated.


----------



## StarBrites

sprite30 said:


> Anyone else still have nausea or vomiting. I got so sick yesterday after taking my vitamins that I vomited my whole lunch and it hurt so bad I've never vomited so hard in my entire life. Kinda gross but I was vomiting so hard that I couldn't control my bladder and now I have all these spots on my face like I was straining so hard that it actually left those blood under your skin marks. Sorry I don't know what it's called but it looks horrible. I tried to take a pic of it but I can't get a clear pic of it. I don't feel nauseas all the time just randomly but def worse yesterday and today. I was actually thinking I might have had food poisoning but I don't know.


I still have nausea/vomiting at 17 weeks, but I also have hyperemesis gravidarum. It has gotten a lot better though. I can go nearly all day without throwing up but will get sick all of a sudden and it will seem like none of the food I ate that day actually digested and it just sat in my stomach. I hope you feel better!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

sprite30 said:


> Anyone else still have nausea or vomiting. I got so sick yesterday after taking my vitamins that I vomited my whole lunch and it hurt so bad I've never vomited so hard in my entire life. Kinda gross but I was vomiting so hard that I couldn't control my bladder and now I have all these spots on my face like I was straining so hard that it actually left those blood under your skin marks. Sorry I don't know what it's called but it looks horrible. I tried to take a pic of it but I can't get a clear pic of it. I don't feel nauseas all the time just randomly but def worse yesterday and today. I was actually thinking I might have had food poisoning but I don't know.

Me :( I've had the spots on my face a few times, too, they're called petechiae, it's just broken capillaries from increased blood pressure caused by the retching. Mine usually disappear within a week. Looks horrible, but they're harmless.

My m/s comes and goes, but when I have it, it's awful. I had weeks of throwing up my breakfast every morning, then two days with only nausea over the weekend, which was a welcome relief, and then it came hurtling back in the middle of the night on Monday. I feel ok so far this morning, touch wood, only mildly nauseated.

I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow so I'm going to ask if there's anything I can do/take...I've tried ginger, crackers, lemonade, sea-bands, etc etc already and nothing's taken it away, though the sea-bands did help for a while in the earlier weeks. I did not expect to still be having this at over 16 weeks!!

I hope you feel better soon, it's miserable :/


----------



## ljo1984

In your face anterior placenta  felt a good few kicks yesterday, although very dull I could tell it was the baby eeeeeek.


----------



## zephyr

sprite30 said:


> Congrats on all the gender reveals. It's been a couple days since I've been on so I had a lot to catch up on.
> 
> I can't remember who posted it but my right hand is also falling asleep on me. Never my left. It's very weird.
> 
> Anyone else still have nausea or vomiting. I got so sick yesterday after taking my vitamins that I vomited my whole lunch and it hurt so bad I've never vomited so hard in my entire life. Kinda gross but I was vomiting so hard that I couldn't control my bladder and now I have all these spots on my face like I was straining so hard that it actually left those blood under your skin marks. Sorry I don't know what it's called but it looks horrible. I tried to take a pic of it but I can't get a clear pic of it. I don't feel nauseas all the time just randomly but def worse yesterday and today. I was actually thinking I might have had food poisoning but I don't know.
> 
> My allergies are horrible too. Great bump pic jcliff, so cute. I'm def feeling bigger and also having trouble staying on my left side. Right side actually seems move comfortable but I don't think baby likes when I toss and turn overnight because a couple of times I've woken straight up thinking oh wow if that the baby moving around. But could have just been a dream lol

I have been vomiting off and on but don't feel nauseas much anymore however my last pregnancy I was sick almost the entire pregnancy 6+ times a day. 
For me if I took iron supplements I was terribly ill the whole day as opposed to off and on during the day but I had to take them as I was very low in iron. 
If it keeps happening I would look at your vitamins and see if that is making you sick :)


----------



## kiki28

Uurrgghh I'm one that still has sickness :( so weird it comes on at any time of the day or night but I don't actually feel too bad some days then it just comes on! I've got the midwife in a week so will see what she says :)

I had a really vivid dream last night that I was at my 20 week scan and was told BOY! I am convinced its a boy so we will see but it was so realistic!


----------



## ljo1984

kiki28 said:


> Uurrgghh I'm one that still has sickness :( so weird it comes on at any time of the day or night but I don't actually feel too bad some days then it just comes on! I've got the midwife in a week so will see what she says :)
> 
> I had a really vivid dream last night that I was at my 20 week scan and was told BOY! I am convinced its a boy so we will see but it was so realistic!

In my last pregnancy I had sickness upto 20! It'd go away for a couple of days then I'd start been sick again. The good thing was though I lost weight n didn't put on till third tri, with breast feeding and running round after my toddler I finally ended up back in size 10 jeans which I'd not been in for absoloutly years lol.


----------



## zebadi

Smallmoomin said:


> I have no idea if I'm posting in the right bit lol I'm due the 13th October x

Welcome Smallmoomin and Congrats. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome smallmoomin! :)


----------



## AllStar

I've had the wee broken capillary spots on my face a few times this time round when my ms has been really bad. Like someone else said they usually last a week or so. Hope everyone who is still sick feels better soon! 

Yesterday evening and still this morning, I feel very achey in my lower abdomen, is it just things stretching more as baby has a growth spurt do you think? I'm worrying so much more this time round since our mc. I've also had a very busy past few days, could it be I've done too much?


----------



## vickyandchick

AllStar said:


> I've had the wee broken capillary spots on my face a few times this time round when my ms has been really bad. Like someone else said they usually last a week or so. Hope everyone who is still sick feels better soon!
> 
> Yesterday evening and still this morning, I feel very achey in my lower abdomen, is it just things stretching more as baby has a growth spurt do you think? I'm worrying so much more this time round since our mc. I've also had a very busy past few days, could it be I've done too much?

I feel achy some days, my doctor said it's just everything stretching. It is very worrying but I usually just sit down for a while and have a cup of tea, usually feel better after that.
Also try drinking loads of water and having something to eat :) x


----------



## kel21

Allstar I think it could be either! I've gotten really sore from doing too much and from what I assume is baby growth spurt!

Welcome smallmoomin!

I feel really sick today, but I think it is just a relapse of my stomach bug. I will be surprised if I don't end up throwing up. And my dogs are on my poop list! They woke me up barking at about 3 am, and I only started dozing right before the alarm went off at 5:45 :( I plan on not letting them nap all morning, we'll see how they like that! :haha:


----------



## Mama1985

Hello everyone!! I just got my due date so I was wondering if I could come and join you ladies? 

I'm due on the 31st October


----------



## SisterRose

Welcome Mama1985! A Halloween baby!! (sorry, I bet you will get sick of that :blush: )


----------



## kel21

Welcome mama1985!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mama1985 said:


> Hello everyone!! I just got my due date so I was wondering if I could come and join you ladies?
> 
> I'm due on the 31st October

Welcome Mama! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow our Bumpkins group is big now! October seems to be the month to have a baby :happydance:


----------



## sprite30

I am so relieved to hear I'm not the only one. 

Elsa50501, it wasn't sour. I'm starting to think it's the vitamins or maybe the iron more specifically because I haven't taken anything is 2 days now and I'm getting better. Still alittle nausea but that I can deal with. Like zephyr said it's probably the iron. I see a hematologist so I think I'll just skip the iron tablets for now and see about getting an infusion instead. I'm probably due for one soon anyway.

Thanks mrseleflump, I had no clue what it was called and it's hard to good something that you don't know the name for and I couldn't even think of the word capillaries lol my brain is mush right now 

Kiki28, I had a very vivid boy dream last night as well. I dreamt I was getting an ultrasound and I could clearly see the boy bits lol

I go in for an appointment with the high risk doctor on Friday so I'm hoping they agree that these broken Capillaries are just from vomiting and not something totally crazy. And maybe just maybe they'll take a peek and see what were having or at least give me a definitive date for my level 2 scan. Ugh the suspense is making this week go so slow lol


----------



## zephyr

Sprite, I was told to take mine before bed as that works for some people but me, I woke up vomiting in my sleep it was awful :(

I know theres different types you can take there was a liquid iron supplement that still made me sick but it wasnt as bad as the pills.
Hopefully they can sort something for you when you see them!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sorry to the ladies who are still being/feeling sick :( 

Welcome to the new mummies as well :) 

I just booked my gender scan for FRIDAY!! Can't wait :)


----------



## fides

^that's exciting!

and, yes, i also keep getting the broken capillaries. so tired of throwing up - looking forward to just being constantly nauseous without the throwing up because that just takes all my energy and makes me feel worse than not throwing up... 

we'll get there! :)

welcome new moms!


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Sorry to the ladies who are still being/feeling sick :(
> 
> Welcome to the new mummies as well :)
> 
> I just booked my gender scan for FRIDAY!! Can't wait :)

Super exciting! :) 
Can't wait to find out what your having! Any feelings on gender?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I don't know really ... I was thinking girl because it's the exact same cravings I had with my girl .... But this time has differed to all three with the headaches, spots, dry skin etc so, really not sure at all :)


----------



## kiki28

I think I'm going to book a gender scan for the next couple of weeks! Has anyone had one and what are they like? I'm debating the 3d scans as I'm not sure if ill like them or not!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> I think I'm going to book a gender scan for the next couple of weeks! Has anyone had one and what are they like? I'm debating the 3d scans as I'm not sure if ill like them or not!

I've had a few private scans now. The official gender one was great-he gave us a glimpse in 3D and a pic, and lots of normal scan pics.

I highly recommend them. I had mine at 16 weeks.


----------



## SisterRose

I had gender scans at 16 weeks with both my daughters and have one booked this time for 16+1, 15th May. I love them!

Just curious, is there any one who's on a subsequent pregnancy that can't feel their uterus yet? I can't feel anything yet and this is my 3rd baby. I thought it'd move up sooner too since I only had a baby 6 months ago. I'm starting to worry myself now as both my other children had IUGR in the later stages and im scared this baby isn't growing properly. I thought I'd be able to feel something by now but everything is still squishy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> I had gender scans at 16 weeks with both my daughters and have one booked this time for 16+1, 15th May. I love them!
> 
> Just curious, is there any one who's on a subsequent pregnancy that can't feel their uterus yet? I can't feel anything yet and this is my 3rd baby. I thought it'd move up sooner too since I only had a baby 6 months ago. I'm starting to worry myself now as both my other children had IUGR in the later stages and im scared this baby isn't growing properly. I thought I'd be able to feel something by now but everything is still squishy.

Can never really tell when I prod my belly personally.
I'm sure if it didn't look right at your 12 week scan, they would have noticed honey . Don't worry. 
:flower:
Are they going to offer you third tri scans to keep an eye on this baby, given your history? Is definitely push for it if they don't. 

Can't wait to see your gender update :)


----------



## SisterRose

In my first preg i had GD so i had a routine growth scan expecting to find a huge baby but instead the opposite! second pregnancy i had routine growth scan at 28 weeks too and found the same

this time the actual consultant im under is doing a scan for me at 20 weeks to look at the placenta and blood flow. I guess normal sonographers cant do that? I dont know! she said they dont anyway. Apparently its different to the doppler scans i had in my previous pregnancies after 28 weeks to check the cord flow and it can indicate whether or not ill have the same problems with growth and how my actual placenta is functioning and if it comes back positive for any of those things they are going to routinely scan me every week from 24 weeks this time to keep a close eye on things and if its inconculsive then they will wait to do a growth scan at 28 weeks again. x


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> In my first preg i had GD so i had a routine growth scan expecting to find a huge baby but instead the opposite! second pregnancy i had routine growth scan at 28 weeks too and found the same
> 
> this time the actual consultant im under is doing a scan for me at 20 weeks to look at the placenta and blood flow. I guess normal sonographers cant do that? I dont know! she said they dont anyway. Apparently its different to the doppler scans i had in my previous pregnancies after 28 weeks to check the cord flow and it can indicate whether or not ill have the same problems with growth and how my actual placenta is functioning and if it comes back positive for any of those things they are going to routinely scan me every week from 24 weeks this time to keep a close eye on things and if its inconculsive then they will wait to do a growth scan at 28 weeks again. x

Glad they are going to get a consultant to do a detailed scan. I had growth issues around 28/29 weeks last time and it's such a worry. To know they are being cautious is good :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Yo_Yo said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> In my first preg i had GD so i had a routine growth scan expecting to find a huge baby but instead the opposite! second pregnancy i had routine growth scan at 28 weeks too and found the same
> 
> this time the actual consultant im under is doing a scan for me at 20 weeks to look at the placenta and blood flow. I guess normal sonographers cant do that? I dont know! she said they dont anyway. Apparently its different to the doppler scans i had in my previous pregnancies after 28 weeks to check the cord flow and it can indicate whether or not ill have the same problems with growth and how my actual placenta is functioning and if it comes back positive for any of those things they are going to routinely scan me every week from 24 weeks this time to keep a close eye on things and if its inconculsive then they will wait to do a growth scan at 28 weeks again. x
> 
> Glad they are going to get a consultant to do a detailed scan. I had growth issues around 28/29 weeks last time and it's such a worry. To know they are being cautious is good :flower:Click to expand...


It is reassuring! Are you going to be having growth scans too? How did every thing go in the end? did they let you go to term and how big was your little one? x


----------



## AllStar

I had to have growth scans with dd as she only had a 2 vessel cord and agree it's such a worry. She turned out fine though, arrived 6 days early weighing 5lb 13oz. Glad they're looking after you with the consultant scan :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

With me, my waters had been leaking, and fundal height was low. Scans confirmed this. They scanned me weekly and predicted a 5lb baby and gave steroids at 29 weeks. 
Waters got back to normal and everything went great she was 7lbs 7
8oz at 40+6

No extra scans have been offered, but I will push for them if the fundal heights low again. Although shockingly bad nhs treatment where I am! 

Allstat-glad your baby was ok, must have had you stressed. :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Where are you yo yo? 

I don't even know what to look for when feeling for my uterus .... So, I've not even felt where mine is sister rose.


----------



## ljo1984

I've never had a gender scan but the place I've been to this time and had two private reassurance scans with have been amazing and their scan pics amazing quality compared to the nhs one I got. I'll be booking a 4d one for around 28-29 week too


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Where are you yo yo?
> 
> I don't even know what to look for when feeling for my uterus .... So, I've not even felt where mine is sister rose.

I am in Cardiff. :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> I've never had a gender scan but the place I've been to this time and had two private reassurance scans with have been amazing and their scan pics amazing quality compared to the nhs one I got. I'll be booking a 4d one for around 28-29 week too

Yes, they said to me 28-29 weeks is the best time for a 4D scan! I'm getting one done then.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to our new members! :)

Sorry to all those still feeling so sick :( hope it improves for you all!

We booked our private 4D scan for our gender determination for 19 weeks. When I called to schedule the woman told me it's better to wait till later in the pregnancy but when I told her it was twins she took it back and said 19-20 weeks would be perfect timing for a twin pregnancy. 

Can't wait to see my babes and find out genders! :happydance:


----------



## kazine

Got put 4 days ahead so due date is now 31st October!!!

I lost a baby that was due on 4th October and then got pregnant again immediately. So it feels nice to be in October babies again :). Still mostly be posting on November babies mind hehe.


----------



## MamaMac123

So I'm curious...kind of personal I guess but have heard right around now you may start to notice nipples darkening and the linea nigra starting to appear. Is that happening for anyone? So far I got nothing! Haha

Someone was mentioning the strange hard lumps that come and go though and I have noticed that. The other night I had two up high just below my breasted and two down lower around belly button area. Think they're all too high to be babies, DH and I figured its probably just all my insides getting pushed up and moved around in there. So weird though!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kazine said:


> Got put 4 days ahead so due date is now 31st October!!!
> 
> I lost a baby that was due on 4th October and then got pregnant again immediately. So it feels nice to be in October babies again :). Still mostly be posting on November babies mind hehe.

Those pics are great! Will change your date! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Great scan pics Kazine! Beautiful rainbow baby!!!


----------



## Elsa50501

Hey mamamac:). I had the lumps, lol. I talked to my OB at my appointment this morning.. I showed where they were, right at the top of my uterus (which she confirmed). And she said that's also where my intestines are so it was probably poop! haha.. I had my poor hubby putting his hand there when it happened again and I had to tell him today I had him touching my old food. He was laughing. 

As far as the linea negra, none here yet. Darkening nipples, hard to tell.. I guess mine are just a little darker pink, but no pigmentation around.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

MamaMac123 said:


> So I'm curious...kind of personal I guess but have heard right around now you may start to notice nipples darkening and the linea nigra starting to appear. Is that happening for anyone? So far I got nothing! Haha

I haven't got any darkening of nipples etc, but my midwife did point out this morning that I have a few long dark hairs in the same position as the linea nigra would be. Urgh! She's forbidden me from removing them, as she says they will disappear once baby comes and if I remove them they may just keep growing back. But, eww!

All else was ok at the midwife this morning, baby's hb sounds good. I don't have a bpm figure, but on my own doppler it's usually around 150 so wasn't concerned that she didn't tell me what it was. She said baby sounds happy though :)

Also got a cuddle with my friend's 3-day-old daughter today :cloud9: She is gorgeous. She fell asleep for me! I can't believe I'll have one of those in 5 months :wacko:


----------



## SisterRose

Mrs_Eleflump - I never get a line nigra, I'm very fair skinned but I always get dark hairs down under my belly button during pregnancy :-( they do disappear afterwards though!
I also some times get tiny hairs on my chin during pregnancy, but seems to mostly be in the first and later third trimester! must be when hormones are raging :haha:


----------



## Jcliff

The line doesn't really show until belly pretty stretched out, most likely third tri!


----------



## La Mere

Welcome to all the new mommies! Can't wait to find out what everyone is having!! Love seeing all your scan pics, ladies!!

AFM: 15 weeks yesterday, starting to get a proper bump now! :happydance: I'll take a pic later. Been so exhausted lately, slight headaches and still getting a bit nauseous. Finding it hard to eat my breakfast in the mornings, but no vomiting so guess I should be happy with that! Hope all is well with you ladies!:flower:


----------



## GeralynB

Just found out I won't be able to do my gender party until May 10 now. We were going to do it May 3 but my mom is in the hospital and won't be getting out until May 6. So now I have to wait another week to find out the gender. :(


----------



## ljo1984

I've never had a line on my stomach either.


----------



## La Mere

I had a faint line on my tummy with both of mine.

Sorry your mom is in the hospital and that you have to wait to find out the gender, Geralyn. :(


----------



## GeralynB

Yea she had knee replacement surgery. It will be hard to wait but I want her to be there so we will move the date of the party.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Wow our Bumpkins group is big now! October seems to be the month to have a baby :happydance:

Yay I am so proud of the October bumpkins 2014 group :)


----------



## ashaz

Great scan pic and seems like everyone is doing well.
I am feeling good and last got sick Easter night. Anxious for next week when I meet with the high risk doctor again and then the following week will get my 18 weeks scan.

One question for you ladies, I have this horrible pain in my left buttocks. I think maybe it is because I have been sleeping on that side? Anyone have before and know of good ways to help the pain? OUCH!:cry:


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> Just found out I won't be able to do my gender party until May 10 now. We were going to do it May 3 but my mom is in the hospital and won't be getting out until May 6. So now I have to wait another week to find out the gender. :(

Sorry to hear she is in hospital. :hugs:

Will be something nice to enjoy when you do get to do it :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

ashaz said:


> Great scan pic and seems like everyone is doing well.
> I am feeling good and last got sick Easter night. Anxious for next week when I meet with the high risk doctor again and then the following week will get my 18 weeks scan.
> 
> One question for you ladies, I have this horrible pain in my left buttocks. I think maybe it is because I have been sleeping on that side? Anyone have before and know of good ways to help the pain? OUCH!:cry:

Is the pain inside where the hip bone is? I get that from sleeping in my sides. For me I got diagnosed with pgp (pelvic girdle pain) 

Try to get a bunp pillow, or placing a normal pillow between your legs-I don't know why, but this helps me.

Hope it goes soon, as I know it hurts :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww. Sat in bed and can feel baby kicking where my hand is :)

Anyone else feeling kicks yet?


----------



## AllStar

Can't believe we're 16 weeks tomorrow! Got our scan date this morning! 20th may when we'll be 19+3, so only a few weeks away, so excited. Hopefully we'll find out gender that day but if not, we're having a 3d one done a few weeks later so will definitely find out then. 

I never got the line down my tummy with either of my previous babies.

Sorry you've had to move your gender reveal but it'll be something nice for your mum to look forward to when while she's in hospital. 

Dh brought me a cup of tea in bed this morning and while sitting there drinking it, it felt like baby was having a little party in there! It was so lovely, I can't wait until dh and the kids can feel it too :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> Aww. Sat in bed and can feel baby kicking where my hand is :)
> 
> Anyone else feeling kicks yet?

Not proper kicks but sometimes, if I lie really still, I can feel little movements :D

I have had a stinking headache for days though, feel really unwell too and can't get an appointment at my docs as they are fully booked :(


----------



## cntrygrl

I saw earlier on pinterest that if the placenta is on the left it's a girl and if it's on the right it's a boy. I guess that would depend on if your ultrasound picture is transverse also.


----------



## MamaMac123

Geralyn - sorry about the delay on the gender reveal :( hope your mom heals up well!


----------



## kel21

Yo_Yo said:


> Aww. Sat in bed and can feel baby kicking where my hand is :)
> 
> Anyone else feeling kicks yet?

When I am sitting I can feel kicks and punches. A few times it feels like baby is doing the backstroke or something! LOL Nothing on the outside though!


----------



## ljo1984

I've felt some kicks last few days, have an anterior placenta and feel kicks top right hand side really. So presume the placenta is more to the left at the front. God knows but eeeeeeek for kicks  x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Had my gender scan!! Yo yo can you update me to team blue please!! :) definitely got another little boy on the way. So so so happy :) only room for one diva in our house clearly :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww charliekeys!! Great news on your little boy :)

Off to update the list now :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely to hear some of you are starting to get little kicks :)


----------



## jmandrews

CharlieKeys said:


> Had my gender scan!! Yo yo can you update me to team blue please!! :) definitely got another little boy on the way. So so so happy :) only room for one diva in our house clearly :haha:

Yay congrats on another boy :) so exciting!


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> Lovely to hear some of you are starting to get little kicks :)

Best feeling ever :) can't believe how far everyone is. Time is flying. :) enjoy it ladies.


----------



## jmandrews

Any of you have names picked out yet?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats Charliekeys on team blue!! 

I'm still not feeling anything but this is my first pregnancy so I guess that's why. I can't wait till I can do.

I'm not sure if I over exerted myself today or what but I was at work in a meeting (after walking up quite a steep hill for 20 mins) and suddenly I got so unbearably hot I started dripping with sweat and felt like I might faint. I put my head between my legs as I felt dizzy. Is this normal? It only lasted about 10 mins but it was awful and I almost had to lay on the floor in the middle of the meeting!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jmandrews - I have 3 girls names but only 1 boys name!! My two sister in laws are both due in October too so am worried they will take my names as one is due before me!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies :flower: 

I think it's between Jacob or Oliver ... Maybe Oscar I'm not sure :dohh:


----------



## Jcliff

We only have a girl named picked out! Sydney!


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats on team blue Chaliekeyes! 

We have a list of names we like for boys and girls but nothing officially picked out yet. Maybe once we know genders, but may wait to decide till we see them :) 

Having a grand debate in another mom group I'm in on Facebook about crib bumper pads. What have you all done or plan to do? Use them or not? I'm pretty much decided on not. All the evidence I'm reading about is saying they just aren't worth the risks they impose.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Congratulations CharlieKeys on your little boy!

jm, no names picked out here...we're staying :yellow: so will have to think of names for both genders, but we won't decide until we meet our baby - we both think we can't decide for definite on a name before the birth in case he/she doesn't suit it, and neither of us have any family names or names with strong personal meanings that we want to use, so we'll start thinking about it a bit later on :thumbup: I think we'll need a names book, though...there are very very few names that I see or hear that I like enough to add to a shortlist!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hubby likes Thomas. Will see if any other ideas pop up :)
Lovely to hear all your name ideas.
How are you JM? :flower:


----------



## rbourre

MamaMac123 said:


> Congrats on team blue Chaliekeyes!
> 
> We have a list of names we like for boys and girls but nothing officially picked out yet. Maybe once we know genders, but may wait to decide till we see them :)
> 
> Having a grand debate in another mom group I'm in on Facebook about crib bumper pads. What have you all done or plan to do? Use them or not? I'm pretty much decided on not. All the evidence I'm reading about is saying they just aren't worth the risks they impose.

My daughters crib has bumpers on it. She didn't sleep in her crib until she was able to roll so I was never worried. The one time she laid in her crib without bumpers, within seconds she had an arm or a leg through the crib (can't remember if it was an arm or leg). 

As for names, we aren't even thinking about it until we know if the baby is a boy or a girl. Names are so hard, so we are waiting so that we only have to come up with a name for a boy or a girl, not both.


----------



## CharlieKeys

MamaMac123 said:


> Congrats on team blue Chaliekeyes!
> 
> We have a list of names we like for boys and girls but nothing officially picked out yet. Maybe once we know genders, but may wait to decide till we see them :)
> 
> Having a grand debate in another mom group I'm in on Facebook about crib bumper pads. What have you all done or plan to do? Use them or not? I'm pretty much decided on not. All the evidence I'm reading about is saying they just aren't worth the risks they impose.

Nah no crib bumpers here for us! Never used them .... Don't get the point of them really?


----------



## whigfield

Thomas is a beautiful name! We're naming our LO Finn. :flower:


----------



## cricket in VA

rbourre said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on team blue Chaliekeyes!
> 
> We have a list of names we like for boys and girls but nothing officially picked out yet. Maybe once we know genders, but may wait to decide till we see them :)
> 
> Having a grand debate in another mom group I'm in on Facebook about crib bumper pads. What have you all done or plan to do? Use them or not? I'm pretty much decided on not. All the evidence I'm reading about is saying they just aren't worth the risks they impose.
> 
> My daughters crib has bumpers on it. She didn't sleep in her crib until she was able to roll so I was never worried. The one time she laid in her crib without bumpers, within seconds she had an arm or a leg through the crib (can't remember if it was an arm or leg).
> 
> As for names, we aren't even thinking about it until we know if the baby is a boy or a girl. Names are so hard, so we are waiting so that we only have to come up with a name for a boy or a girl, not both.Click to expand...


We have mesh bumpers - keeps her limbs from poking through but no danger to them. 

We're team yellow, so will have sets of names for both genders, as we did last time, but haven't picked anything out yet this time. We found girls names really easy and boys names harder!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

jmandrews said:


> Any of you have names picked out yet?

For a girl Paige but we have nothing for a boy.


----------



## cntrygrl

Charlie-- Congrats on team Blue!

We have Esme Margaret picked out for a girl and Parker Jay for a boy.


----------



## GeralynB

Those of you feeling kicks, is this your first baby? I know I'm still early and it's my first so I probably won't feel anything for a while.

As for names, we have a girls name we like but no idea for a boy. I guess we'll wait to see what we're having before we really start to think about it.


----------



## zephyr

We have Lillybelle picked out for a girl but im not sure if we will have one l in lily or two. We had that name picked out over a year ago so im hoping its a girl.

no boys name yet.....boys names are so much harder. Hubbys no help either he sucks at picking boys names.


----------



## kel21

MamaMac123 said:


> Congrats on team blue Chaliekeyes!
> 
> We have a list of names we like for boys and girls but nothing officially picked out yet. Maybe once we know genders, but may wait to decide till we see them :)
> 
> Having a grand debate in another mom group I'm in on Facebook about crib bumper pads. What have you all done or plan to do? Use them or not? I'm pretty much decided on not. All the evidence I'm reading about is saying they just aren't worth the risks they impose.

I used one with my ds, but probably won't with this one. Or at least a mesh one.



whigfield said:


> Thomas is a beautiful name! We're naming our LO Finn. :flower:

I like Finn :)

I like Thomas too :)

Congrats CharlieKeys on team blue!

If mine is a boy I want to name him Benjamin Thomas :happydance: (Thomas is my Dad's name)

So I had an appt today. Got to hear the heartbeat :happydance: But now I'm kinda freaking out. I told her about this odd pain I have real low down and she was feeling my uterus and really squeezing it. She squeezed so hard baby wrenched and freaked. It was the weirdest feeling ever! But now I have an odd pain similar to what I always feel but on the opposite side. I know I'm being stupid, but I'm afraid she made baby tangle itself in the cord and is dieing or something equally stupid! :dohh: This is dumb and baby is fine...right? :blush:


----------



## fides

congrats on team blue!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on team blue charlie keys! :)

Kel I'm sure baby is just fine but I'm such a worry wart I can totally relate to thinking of (sometimes crazy) things that could be wrong whenever I have any pain or twinges etc. 

My ds is convinced baby is a boy and is desperate to call him Flynn! He even tells people that's our baby's name lol dh likes Jackson but I'm not so sure, and also Noah? So far no girls names. Think we'll wait until we know gender before discussing it properly, although if it's a boy I'm not sure ds will give up on Flynn :)


----------



## Kittycat155

What is the point of feeling uterus if you heard HB? At this stage not like they can deliver you. shaking head. I would think baby just moved to the other side or changed position so feels odd.


----------



## MamaMac123

Great names everyone! I actually really like Flynn! :)

Our fav boys names:

Sawyer
Cody
Jackson (I think I'd call him Jack though)
Adam
James
Archer 
Skyler

For girls my top name is Brooke

Also like:

Peyton
Sawyer
Skylar
Mandy
Merida

DH loves Justice for a girl but I'm not keen on it at all so trying to steer him from it haha I'm pretty set on Brooke so hopefully won't be an issue unless we have 2 girls. Haha


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Great names everyone! I actually really like Flynn! :)
> 
> Our fav boys names:
> 
> Sawyer
> Cody
> Jackson (I think I'd call him Jack though)
> Adam
> James
> Archer
> Skyler
> 
> For girls my top name is Brooke
> 
> Also like:
> 
> Peyton
> Sawyer
> Skylar
> Mandy
> Merida
> 
> DH loves Justice for a girl but I'm not keen on it at all so trying to steer him from it haha I'm pretty set on Brooke so hopefully won't be an issue unless we have 2 girls. Haha

I've always loved the name James. Even as a kid I named my favorite teddy 'James Snoopy Wally' lol

hubby will not agree with it though :( he is set on weird names. So far he likes Bear and Julius. Gaaah.
And if it gives you any idea those two names are the better two of everything hes suggested. 
Even his own nana said to me "please don't let him name the baby" lol so im really hoping for a girl as our girl name is sorted.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on team blue charlie! I get to find out next wednesday, I'm super excited! 

My husband and I have decided on names long before we were even pregnant! For a girl we want Amelia Margaret. Amelia being his great grandma's name and Margaret being my great grandma's name. And for a boy Alexander Thomas. Alexander, just because we like it and Thomas because it's a family name on both sides. 

I've had minor pains and twinges in my stomach the past few days. It's been awfully uncomfortable. Nothing major, but still uncomfortable. And I've been having awful headaches all week. Tylenol sucks, and does nothing. Coffee is the only thing that is helping. Good thing I love it!


----------



## kel21

Kittycat155 said:


> What is the point of feeling uterus if you heard HB? At this stage not like they can deliver you. shaking head. I would think baby just moved to the other side or changed position so feels odd.

She was checking for hernias and I don't know what else! Lol. 

I just pulled out my doppler and the lo is kicking and beating away! I'm just not happy unless I've got something to worry about I guess! Lol

Loving all these names!


----------



## StarBrites

We've named our little girl Elysia Marie. Pronounced e(or uh)-lee-see-uh. Ellie for short. We really loved the name Ellie right away before we even got pregnant but wanted a "full" name.. if that's what you'd call it =)


----------



## newlywed2013

We picked emersyn Lynn for a girl and Greyson Allen for a boy.

It's my first and I felt flutters a couple Weeks ago, and starting a few days ago I feel an occasional kick


----------



## jmandrews

Love all of these names! We chose our DD's name before we knew she was a girl :) I'm so excited to hear the names chosen. It's so special. Something that will identify them forever. 
I forget who was asking about when they might feel baby because it is their first. I felt DD just before 16 weeks. Felt like tiny popcorn pops. Wasn't as frequent at first but kept increasing into strong kicks :) best part! I loved being pregnant. I can't wait to be again. 
Thanks Yo Yo for asking. I'm do pretty good just waiting to O. DH has to go out of town for work (of course during my fertile week) so hoping we still have a chance. Timing isn't on our side this cycle. We will see. 
I've been keeping busy with photography sessions. I had a bunch of babies born this month. Lots of newborn sessions and an engagement session coming up next week. :) just trying to keep myself busy. I am keeping a TTC journal if anyone wants to follow my journey feel free! Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on team blue Charlie!
We have a selection of names that we like but will probably find a completely different one once we know what bubs is, only 19 days till we find out:happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

:wave: I had my downs screening results back this morning and my risk is 1 in 41,000 which is great but much lower than my last pregnancy, last year my results were 1 in 100,000!

I don't know if anyone remembers me saying about how at my 12 week scan the baby measured 12+1 on the ultrasound screen but they kept my dates at 12+0 exactly by my notes instead of putting me a day ahead. Today when I had my letter it said "the results from your ultrasound at 12+1 weeks" so I was right, and I am a day ahead but they've kept me a day behind! I don't get why they have done that? especially since I have growth problems in both other pregnancies I know its only a day but it'll make the baby look a day bigger in the long run than it actually is? :shrug: 
I did ask my midwife and she said a day wont matter, but if i was measuring a day ahead then why keep me a day back? :-s


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/


----------



## AllStar

My husband knows better than to say 'don't worry' to me these days lol as it's pointless and just annoys me! 

So many of you finding out the gender has made me super excited to find out. I did think at one point of staying team yellow as it's our last but I know now I just couldn't!!


----------



## AllStar

Ooh and 16 weeks today!!  congrats to all ladies with new weeks today!


----------



## SisterRose

1 in 600 is still a really good number Mrs_Eleflump! I don't really know how they calculate it, I think its something to do with bloods, weight and age?

I do good on the age factor as I just turned 25 but Im over weight.

we were iffing and ahhing about doing the screening as we'd have been more than happy to carry on the pregnancy if the results came back that baby had downs, but we decided it'd be better to know and to prepare.


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on team blue Charlie!

AFM - Things have been going well. I am not super certain what baby kicks and movements feel like but I think I have been able to feel movement. The other night I had a warm bath and had my hand on my belly and could feel little movements if I applied a little pressure. So I assume that's baby? I had to message my best friend (who is a mom of two boys under 3 years and a nurse) to ask about pelvic pressure and luckily she was able to ask me a bunch of questions and we determined these are normal aches and pains and I will feel them there because I sit a lot because of work. As the pain was around my hips. 

In terms of names I like Cecilia Rose which is a combination of my two grandmothers names. OH doesn't care for it and really likes Emily Sophia so I'm not sure what we will do there. As you see we don't have any boys names picked as I am so convinced this baby is a girl. :blush:


----------



## Jcliff

Starting to not sleep as well! Guess I need my body pillow now


----------



## Elsa50501

Jcliff said:


> Starting to not sleep as well! Guess I need my body pillow now

Same here, I've been building a nest (of pillows and blankets) to keep me on my side, but I still manage to find myself of my back everytime I wake up.

Unfortunately, it's like an anti-snuggle zone for my husband. 

In other news, I tried to spoon my husband yesterday and I found my little belly bump now makes that uncomfortable! lol, a blessing and a curse. (Yes, I was trying to be the big spoon, haha).


----------



## Kittycat155

Picked up a body pillow from Target for 10 and 2 pack of covers for 10. I am HAPPY! Dog is unsure cause it blocked her favorite spot so had to adjust it a bit. I love the name Emily. Was up till almost sunrise but slept 6 hours like a log.


----------



## La Mere

Congrats to ladies moving to the next week! 

As for bumpers in the crib, I have them but never used them as ended up co-sleeping with both of them while they were babies and only put them in the crib after they were a year old. 

Also for names, I have tons picked out but as we're staying team :yellow: again we won't be making a final decision until baby is born. I do like Paige, Anya, Lily and Prudence (Prue for short) for a girl and I like Parker, Noah, Gideon and Travis for a boy! but there are so many names that I like that it will be hard (as it always is) to narrow it down! My mom really wants me to use the name Jackson (my maiden name) as either a first or middle name, boy or girl, but it just does not go with our last name. It's hard because she has wanted that since my daughter was born after my dad passed and I just really don't know what to do about it....


----------



## StarBrites

Feeling lots of "popcorning" in my tummy this morning! It's so neat to think there's a little person being made in there.. I'm never alone anymore, she's always right there=) 
I can't wait until I can feel stronger movements.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

SisterRose said:


> 1 in 600 is still a really good number Mrs_Eleflump! I don't really know how they calculate it, I think its something to do with bloods, weight and age?
> 
> I do good on the age factor as I just turned 25 but Im over weight.
> 
> we were iffing and ahhing about doing the screening as we'd have been more than happy to carry on the pregnancy if the results came back that baby had downs, but we decided it'd be better to know and to prepare.

Thank you SisterRose :flower: 

I'm 32 and will be 33 when baby comes, so I think that probably had a lot to do with our number. 

I'm also slightly overweight - I started about 5lb overweight - 10st 10 when I should really be 10st 5 or under), but have put on 10lb so far this pregnancy, and they took that weight, plus the 7lb that I swear the hospital scales always add on, to do the calculations, so that probably artificially upped the risk too.

Regardless of what the risk factor is, baby's NT was 1.6 (they wrote 1.8 in the report, but told us 1.6 at the scan :shrug:), and the sonographer said there was absolutely nothing she'd seen that gave her any cause for concern. I'm just a big stress-pot!

I hope this doesn't sound bad but if baby did have a serious problem I really don't know what we'd do. It's a 'cross that bridge if we come to it' thing, I suppose, and the decision is based on so many factors, so I feel it's impossible for us to say what we'd do unless we were in that situation. I want to know as much as possible though, I'm a firm believer in being prepared!


----------



## Jcliff

Mrs Eleflump said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> 1 in 600 is still a really good number Mrs_Eleflump! I don't really know how they calculate it, I think its something to do with bloods, weight and age?
> 
> I do good on the age factor as I just turned 25 but Im over weight.
> 
> we were iffing and ahhing about doing the screening as we'd have been more than happy to carry on the pregnancy if the results came back that baby had downs, but we decided it'd be better to know and to prepare.
> 
> Thank you SisterRose :flower:
> 
> I'm 32 and will be 33 when baby comes, so I think that probably had a lot to do with our number.
> 
> I'm also slightly overweight - I started about 5lb overweight - 10st 10 when I should really be 10st 5 or under), but have put on 10lb so far this pregnancy, and they took that weight, plus the 7lb that I swear the hospital scales always add on, to do the calculations, so that probably artificially upped the risk too.
> 
> Regardless of what the risk factor is, baby's NT was 1.6 (they wrote 1.8 in the report, but told us 1.6 at the scan :shrug:), and the sonographer said there was absolutely nothing she'd seen that gave her any cause for concern. I'm just a big stress-pot!
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound bad but if baby did have a serious problem I really don't know what we'd do. It's a 'cross that bridge if we come to it' thing, I suppose, and the decision is based on so many factors, so I feel it's impossible for us to say what we'd do unless we were in that situation. I want to know as much as possible though, I'm a firm believer in being prepared!Click to expand...

This is why we never did the screening. I think its redic they give you a number? Like what is the point of that? Either your child has a disablity or it doesnt! The numbers just stress you out. MOST problems are seen at anatomy scan, even then nothing is 100 % until child is born. Ive had numerous friends told their children had a 1/20 or 1/10000 chance of downs. Both were negative. Its just a stress factor.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea we decided we didn't want the screening because of the stress factor. We would have the baby regardless so if something is wrong we will deal with it when the baby is born


----------



## rbourre

I only did the screening because otherwise I wouldn't have an ultrasound until 20 weeks. I don't care about the results and haven't even bothered to ask for the results. I just wanted to see the baby. 

15 weeks today. Getting closer to half way done.


----------



## AllStar

We decided to not get the screening either but luckily we still got a 12 week scan. 

Can't believe I'm only 4 weeks away from half way point! I hadn't thought of that til you mentioned it rbourre! :)


----------



## ljo1984

I was high risk in last pregnancy and refused amnio as it would have made zero difference to me if she had of had downs, dh was mega stressed though so didn't have screening this time.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay to all the ladies on new weeks today :) 

La mere .... Do you like charmed by any chance? Prue, Paige, Gideon lol :) 

Not really sure what you could do about the name Jackson - won't be as bad if baby is a boy, unless you maybe use it as a second middle name?


----------



## staceymxxx

jmandrews said:


> Any of you have names picked out yet?

I'm calling him Alistair, it sounds so posh and hes going to be a doctor or forensic scientist as everytime i watch these programs he kicks lol!! Someone planted the seed & i was so tempted to call him Jethro, my fave tv character off ncis and my partners fave band is jethro tull!


----------



## staceymxxx

AllStar said:


> Congrats on team blue charlie keys! :)
> 
> Kel I'm sure baby is just fine but I'm such a worry wart I can totally relate to thinking of (sometimes crazy) things that could be wrong whenever I have any pain or twinges etc.
> 
> My ds is convinced baby is a boy and is desperate to call him Flynn! He even tells people that's our baby's name lol dh likes Jackson but I'm not so sure, and also Noah? So far no girls names. Think we'll wait until we know gender before discussing it properly, although if it's a boy I'm not sure ds will give up on Flynn :)

Aww!! my brother didn't acknowledge my other one when he was born as my mum wouldn't call him buzz lightyear! my brother was obsessed with toystory lol!! Flynn is a lovely name! x


----------



## staceymxxx

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/

My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

staceymxxx said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...

I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.

On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...

I just had a more detailed scan at 20 weeks too, they should look for other markers too such as feamour length and Down's syndrome have the middle finger joint missing. Also I think if I remember from mine cleft palet is a marker too, all mine were looking fine but the scan still doesn't rule it out completely just cut odds by 50%, but as I said earlier it was good enough for me as was not interested in amnio, ending pregnancy or anything like that, she's have been perfect no matter what


----------



## kiki28

I have a private gender scan tomorrow . . . So excited to find out but pretty convinced we are team blue :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hello ladies! I haven't updated in a while. :) Feeling baby moving around quite often, and my morning sickness disappeared around 15 weeks. I'm treating a yeast infection right now, so that is NO FUN. Our scan is 3 weeks from Tuesday, and I'm struggling with the decision to find out or not. We did with DD, and I would love to try Team Yellow... I just don't know if I'll have the strength to say no when they ask if I want to know! Part of me wants to know, and part of me doesn't. What to do, what to do....


----------



## StarBrites

RedheadBabies said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't updated in a while. :) Feeling baby moving around quite often, and my morning sickness disappeared around 15 weeks. I'm treating a yeast infection right now, so that is NO FUN. Our scan is 3 weeks from Tuesday, and I'm struggling with the decision to find out or not. We did with DD, and I would love to try Team Yellow... I just don't know if I'll have the strength to say no when they ask if I want to know! Part of me wants to know, and part of me doesn't. What to do, what to do....

You could always have them write it down for you and put it in an envelope to take home!


----------



## newlywed2013

baby moved out of my pelvis and my belly popped out!

https://i57.tinypic.com/k81zs.jpg

Top picture April 23, bottom April 26. Both laying down


----------



## sprite30

Well ladies I thought for sure we were team blue but we found out on Friday we are team pink:pink:. I even made the lady show me the 3 lines and move it all around and prove it to me. I was in disbelief most of the day on Friday but then started getting more excited on Saturday as we were shopping and seeing girly things. Dh is very excited. He wanted a girl so exactly what he expected. 

So my chinese chart was wrong, the baking soda test was wrong and basically every other old wives tales were all wrong. And all those boy dreams were just me hoping for a boy. Dh says don't worry we have three more tries for a boy as he insisted today that having 5 kids wouldn't work for him and his finances lol so I'm getting more excited for our first to be a girl.


----------



## Jcliff

sprite30 said:


> Well ladies I thought for sure we were team blue but we found out on Friday we are team pink:pink:. I even made the lady show me the 3 lines and move it all around and prove it to me. I was in disbelief most of the day on Friday but then started getting more excited on Saturday as we were shopping and seeing girly things. Dh is very excited. He wanted a girl so exactly what he expected.
> 
> So my chinese chart was wrong, the baking soda test was wrong and basically every other old wives tales were all wrong. And all those boy dreams were just me hoping for a boy. Dh says don't worry we have three more tries for a boy as he insisted today that having 5 kids wouldn't work for him and his finances lol so I'm getting more excited for our first to be a girl.


All of my gender charts and such were wrong as well... We even had an early scan at 15w and told boy. She came out a girl! :) this is why I don't trust anything early!


----------



## jmandrews

sprite30 said:


> Well ladies I thought for sure we were team blue but we found out on Friday we are team pink:pink:. I even made the lady show me the 3 lines and move it all around and prove it to me. I was in disbelief most of the day on Friday but then started getting more excited on Saturday as we were shopping and seeing girly things. Dh is very excited. He wanted a girl so exactly what he expected.
> 
> So my chinese chart was wrong, the baking soda test was wrong and basically every other old wives tales were all wrong. And all those boy dreams were just me hoping for a boy. Dh says don't worry we have three more tries for a boy as he insisted today that having 5 kids wouldn't work for him and his finances lol so I'm getting more excited for our first to be a girl.


Congrats! You will love having a girl! I was just like u and was convinced I was having a boy. All the old wives tales said boy! Lol nope ultrasound showed girl. :)


----------



## mommyberry

Been at Mom's the whole of last week and was thoroughly pampered. Guess only few more months of such royal treatment... nobody is going to even look at me after the little one is out :haha:

Lot of catching up to do! 

Welcome all new ladies and Yay to week changers and gender reveals! :flower:

Nuchal screen came out to be 1.3cm and risk 1:4430. I think it is reassuring to know the numbers. I'm an engineer and numbers do calm me down. :D

I had a lot of pelvic pain + tummy ache last week. Ran to the doc like I always do... tummy ache is normal and expected. She sent me to Physiotherapy for pelvic girdle pain and they taught me some exercises + kegels and tricks to avoid pains like such. Been doing much better after doing those exercises. 

Regarding the numbness if anyone does have it... - Vit B12 deficiency : Eat steak, bacon etc and it will settle down.

Something is definitely moving in there. Waiting for a real kick!! ;)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-your doctors sound so good! They made me struggle on until 32 weeks before I got to see a physiotherapist, and even then he was so rude I nearly cried!
Glad your nt results are good! :)

JM-I was convinced dd2 was a boy too! I even referred to her as 'he' no ones let me forget it! :haha:

So much catching up to do-weekends are busy with two kids...only going to get busier :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...

Wishing you both good luck. Its not nice to have thins to worry about in pregnancy, but I'm sure the odds are on both your sides :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sprite30-yay for a little girl! :)
Have fun pink shopping!


----------



## kiki28

16 weeks today :D and gender scan too :D


----------



## newlywed2013

I dont know what is going on but I am in so much pain. It started in My lower back and traveled around my hip and down my thigh. Putting a pillow between my legs did nothing. I finally moved into the living room chair and it's seemed to help a little. Any thoughts?


----------



## SisterRose

Newlywed - Maybe baby is laying on a nerve? perhaps you could ring your midwife/OB and just ask them what they think?


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> I dont know what is going on but I am in so much pain. It started in My lower back and traveled around my hip and down my thigh. Putting a pillow between my legs did nothing. I finally moved into the living room chair and it's seemed to help a little. Any thoughts?

My first thoughts are it could be sciatica or like sisterrose says a trapped Nerve.I'd call your midwife/ob though and get advice :flower:
Hope it goes soon

Edit-not sure if it could also be pelvic girdle pain (pgp) I have this and my hips in the bone area ache constantly. But I don't have the pain down the thighs.


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> 16 weeks today :D and gender scan too :D

Happy 16 weeks! :)

Any thoughts on gender before you find out?

Good luck, will keep an eye out for an update!


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks ladies. I am going to try and get some sleep in the chair and call my ob in the morning when they open


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am going to try and get some sleep in the chair and call my ob in the morning when they open

On a more positive note-happy 15 weeks honey :flower:


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am going to try and get some sleep in the chair and call my ob in the morning when they open

If it's a constant dull ache, then I'd call dr. If it seems like pinching pain then may be sciatic


----------



## rbourre

I am exhausted today. I went to a baby show yesterday and scored tons of freebies and I even got in free for volunteering to do a Salsa Babies demonstration. I had to salsa dance with my daughter in a baby carrier on my back. I bet it was funny to watch. The freebies were great though. I came home with 4 full size cans of formula (I want to breastfeed, but it's good to have as back up), 2 Playtex bottles, a full size bottle of an electrolyte drink, 2 sun shades, 2 pacifiers, wipes, 4 pouches of baby food (which my daughter still likes to have sometimes), tons of samples (baby wash, diaper cream, etc), a snack cup, a couple of toys and more. 

Doing all that walking made me exhausted, it usually takes me a couple of days to feel normal again after going to one of these shows and I've never been pregnant while going to one. My daughter is already wanting to go play outside and it isn't even 9 am yet.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> I am exhausted today. I went to a baby show yesterday and scored tons of freebies and I even got in free for volunteering to do a Salsa Babies demonstration. I had to salsa dance with my daughter in a baby carrier on my back. I bet it was funny to watch. The freebies were great though. I came home with 4 full size cans of formula (I want to breastfeed, but it's good to have as back up), 2 Playtex bottles, a full size bottle of an electrolyte drink, 2 sun shades, 2 pacifiers, wipes, 4 pouches of baby food (which my daughter still likes to have sometimes), tons of samples (baby wash, diaper cream, etc), a snack cup, a couple of toys and more.
> 
> Doing all that walking made me exhausted, it usually takes me a couple of days to feel normal again after going to one of these shows and I've never been pregnant while going to one. My daughter is already wanting to go play outside and it isn't even 9 am yet.

Aww bless! Bet your little girl loved the salsa dancing :) so cute!

Yay for lots of freebies!

Sounds like you should take it easy today after yesterday. I'm tired just thinking about it :haha:


----------



## AllStar

Rbouure, I get achey after a walk to the shop, it would take me a week to recover after your day! Sounds like a great day though and yay for freebies! :)


----------



## kel21

Oh my! I finally got to do my new exercise dvd. Only 10 minutes but my legs are still shaky! If I can stick with this I think it will be great for me!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on team pink sprite! 

I get to find out in two days, i'm SUPER excited! I can't wait. I'm convinced it's a girl, so we'll see if my mothers intuition is correct! 

I wish I had some sort of baby bump, even if it was just a little. I keep making my husband feel my belly and tell me if it's gotten any bigger. I think he's getting a little annoyed. 

I thought second trimester you were supposed to stop going pee so much. For me it's only increased. It's getting seriously ridiculous. I can go pee, and then ten minutes later have to go again. It's like 3-5 times per hour. I can only imagine what third trimester is going to be like!


----------



## Kittycat155

I am a bit shocked at my bump going. No one but family would notice. Went out to eat and sat a bit to long as my butt is sore!

I am getting mainly boy guesses from family, one saying a girl/boy twin! That was surprising as no scan or anything just was a guess. Twins have never showed up in family.

Had an odd experience maybe someone can learn from. I had some pain that was just different from anything and I was like I got nothing to loose maybe I need to use bathroom...Yup... It was nothing like my normal I should go pain. Feel alot of new stuff below belly button that is not baby so organs I imagine.


----------



## kel21

Congrats on team pink sprite!


----------



## kiki28

Well I'm officially Team . . . :blue: :D

I have been convinced that its a boy from the start so it want to much of a shock! My OH had a few tears as he really wanted a boy so we are both happy :)

Not going to tell the world just yet as we want to make sure at the NHS scan but I think it is very obvious that its a little boy!!


----------



## zephyr

I've been sick the past two days with the flu. Had real bad diarrea and vomiting yesterday :( been trying to keep my fluids up and drinking enerlyte.
woke up during the night in pain everywhere then woke up again this morning feeling great!! Just a runny nose and sore throat, ate some breakfast and now I'm sick all over again :(
Been feeling off colour for a over a week now but thought it was just morning sickness. 

And I have a party to arrange in two days :( uggh


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay on all the new gender reveals! :) 

Anyone getting heart palpitations? The last two nights they've started up again ... They're not nice at all :(


----------



## ljo1984

I've got a proper bump now eeeeeek, just need more movement now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats Kiki! A little boy!! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Here's my little boy :)

My clot is still there annoyingly, but he is doing great!

Amazing in 4d how he moves around and touches his face. He was pouting too!


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> View attachment 759249
> Here's my little boy :)
> 
> My clot is still there annoyingly, but he is doing great!
> 
> Amazing in 4d how he moves around and touches his face. He was pouting too!

That's a great picture. I can't wait to see my baby again but I have over another month to go.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww love the pic yoyo! 

They didn't get very good 4D ones at my gender scan cause he was sucking his toes lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks ladies :flower:

Aww sucking his toes-that is so cute! :)


----------



## kel21

Yay for your boy kiki!

Hope you feel better soon zephyr!

Cute pick yoyo!

I am so upset! My dr office is sending me off site for my 20 week scan, so I just called this other place to set up my appt and their office policy states that they will not do a scan before 20 weeks! My dr had told me a week or 2 ahead would not be a problem, but this place won't do it :( I have to wait until may 23rd, and all I can do is cry! Stupid hormones!


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for all the new gender reveals! I bought a bunch of pink and blue plates and cups and some balloons at Target today for our gender reveal party. Can't wait until May 10 so we can find out!


----------



## cntrygrl

Kel21-- I know how you feel. My doctor is making me wait til after my next appointment on the 9th. If they're going 4 weeks after that I'll be 21 weeks. I even asked if I could find out at this coming appointment, she said "It would be too early". That can't be true since plenty of the ladies here are finding out earlier than that.


----------



## GeralynB

cntrygrl said:


> Kel21-- I know how you feel. My doctor is making me wait til after my next appointment on the 9th. If they're going 4 weeks after that I'll be 21 weeks. I even asked if I could find out at this coming appointment, she said "It would be too early". That can't be true since plenty of the ladies here are finding out earlier than that.

My sister is a soon tech and she said it is possible to find out the gender at 14 weeks. It just may take time, up to an hour, to find out and most places don't want to spend the time. That's why they say it's too early.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on all the great scans and gender reveals! 

Kel21 - I totally understand. They won't do my scan until 21 weeks so I have another month to wait. At least it's something to look forward to! 

Charliekeys - I've suffered from heart palpitations for the past couple of years and have had a couple of episodes since being pregnant. It's not nice at all so I sympathise. Drinking lots of water helps, and try putting something cold at the back of your neck! Sounds strange but sometimes works for me. 

I have had bad neck pain for about 2 weeks now. I removed a pillow last night and seems slightly better today so hoping this will resolve it.


----------



## sprite30

Thanks for all the congrats ladies. It's sinking in now I'm starting to get more excited. I'll def be going for more purple things then pink I've always disliked pink lol


----------



## La Mere

Charliekeys- Haha, yes I do. One of my BIL's middle name is Gideon, so it's not just from the show. A couple DH and I are getting to know, they just recently moved into the area we live, have a month old daughter named Piper! :) Lol, the daddy also likes charmed 

Congrats on all the new gender reveals! So exciting, soon most of us will be assigned to team blue or pink. Can't believe it is going by so fast! Loving all the scan pics! SO adorable!!

I was laying in bed with Dh last night and felt a few proper kicks! :happydance: Can't wait until I can feel more kicks. I hope everyone is felling better if the have been under the weather and to those who have been feeling good, I hope it stays that way! :flower:


----------



## rbourre

I have had headaches 3 times since last night. It's driving me nuts, I'm hoping it's just because I am overtired and need a good night sleep.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> View attachment 759249
> Here's my little boy :)
> 
> My clot is still there annoyingly, but he is doing great!
> 
> Amazing in 4d how he moves around and touches his face. He was pouting too!

Aw he is so adorable!!!! Wow that is an amazing pic.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks! Also checked again-definitely a boy! I have this paranoia I will but lots of blue then have a girl! :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

rbourre said:


> I have had headaches 3 times since last night. It's driving me nuts, I'm hoping it's just because I am overtired and need a good night sleep.

I've been having awful headaches since last week. They've been just terrible! It took me two days to cave and drink a cup of coffee, since Tylenol was doing nothing. The coffee instantly cured it! 

I don't want to get back into being an avid coffee drinker, as I've been really great at avoiding it so I've only been drinking it when its mind splitting! It's so delicious!


----------



## zephyr

Mushymilk - I quit coffee but love it so much!! I avoided it completely in the 1st tri and still mostly avoid it now however I do cave sometimes too. I don't know why but the smell of fresh coffee drives me nuts and I have to have some. 

Im still sick today. I thought I was okay but I've been stuck to the couch all morning and the twins are sick too so they have been sleeping on me. 
Still have to do the grocery shopping soon when hubby gets home :( hoping tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope you and the twins feel better soon Zephyr :hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

Hope you all feel better soon Zephyr.

your little boy looks so cute yo_yo! hopefully that stupid clot will be gone by 20 weeks :grr:

Ive never drank tea or coffee - i can't stand hot drinks, even hot chocolate makes me heave. I instead have an unhealthy addiction to diet coke so have to watch out for the caffeine in that. 

wow 9 blue bumps - 4 pink bumps. Looks like the odds really do stack up for me being :pink: this time again !


----------



## AllStar

Lovely pic yo-yo I can't wait for our 3d scan in a couple of months. 

I had the worst headache I've ever had in my life yesterday and it's still lingering today although not quite as bad. Also felt like I was going to pass out a couple of times yesterday. I haven't slept properly for a few nights so maybe it's that? Determined to get an early night tonight and hopefully feel better tomorrow.

Congrats on the new gender reveals  20 days until our scan, really hope we can find out boy or girl then!


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats everyone on the gender reveals!!! So exciting! Can't wait for ours! Still over a month away :sigh: 

Haven't update since last week so this will be a long one. Sorry in advance! 

Sorry to all those feeling yucky :( no advice on headaches but for any lingering morning sickness or stomach flus running around I heard this from a doctor recently...try taking a spoonful or two of the syrup from canned fruit (peaches, pears etc) apparently the feeling to vomit comes from irritation of the stomach lining. The syrup coats te stomach and soothes that irritation for kids and adults. No idea if it works but it was one I'd never heard before so may be worth a try :)

While I'm still good with no big morning sickness I've had a few headaches as well. My big things lately have been tailbone pain (I injured mine last year so I think that's why it's hurting so early in the pregnancy), round ligament pains happening frequently and heart burn. Blah. Also stuffy and bloody nose...anyone else dealing with this one?? Been getting bloody noses the past week and have had a stuffy nose basically the entire pregnancy. So annoying. 

On the flip side though, my DH has been amazing the last few days. He's been cooking and doing dishes (the kitchen is usually completely my domain!) and he's been tackling house projects this week. I expressed this weekend that I want to get as much possible done in the next month or so before my mom visits. She and I will be doing the nursery together and by then I want all the house stuff in order because I'll be about halfway through and who knows what will happen in terms of how I'll be doing energy wise and how big I'll be getting and if I'll end up on bedrest or something. I just want everything ready early so it's not a panic at the end if they come early or I'm stuck in bed round the clock. I guess he actually heard me because he's been doing a lot to get things done. :) I'm proud of him haha

Also this past weekend I FINALLY had a dream with both my babies in it! It was a boy and a girl. Not sure what the girls name was but the boy was named James (after my brother). The dream was really simple, just me taking care of them during their first few days home from the hospital, but it was so vivid! I woke up at about 6 am Sat morning and couldn't go back to sleep! I'm so convinced its a boy and a girl. People keep telling me how they had dreams it was one and got the other. And I reply, well I'm sure it's a boy and a girl but if I'm wrong then I guess it'll be a girl and a boy :haha: We'll see in June! Also this weekend I think we decided on names for a boy and girl twins :) if it's girl/girl or boy/boy the names will change but for boy/girl I think we're decided. Going to keep it quiet for now though till we know genders....

Got some great deals at a baby second hand sale this weekend. Got my Brest friend nursing pillow for twins and got a bunch of maternity clothes for super cheap! Yay! 

Midwife tonight :) can't wait to hear those heartbeats again! :) :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

Rocking the maternity jeans! :)


----------



## AllStar

I had a dream recently that I had a boy. I gave birth at home on our bed and after he was born, our dd was cuddling him and wouldn't let anyone else have a cuddle lol very strange 

Dh really does love the name Jackson but he'd like to spell it Jaxon. What do you ladies think, I've heard it's become very popular in the US so does mean it will get more popular here in the uk do you think? Also how would you spell it? Jackson, Jaxon or Jaxson? 

We had both girls and boys names by now with ds and dd and so far we have none we both agree on for this little one!


----------



## whigfield

I love the name Jaxon, AllStar. I would spell it like that. I think it's slowly gaining popularity in the UK. :thumbup:


----------



## whigfield

Love your pic YoYo! :cloud9:


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats to everyone finding out the gender of their babies, I am insanely jealous:haha: Only 16 days till we can hopefully find out:happydance:
Yoyo your little boy is so cute!


----------



## kel21

AllStar said:


> I had a dream recently that I had a boy. I gave birth at home on our bed and after he was born, our dd was cuddling him and wouldn't let anyone else have a cuddle lol very strange
> 
> Dh really does love the name Jackson but he'd like to spell it Jaxon. What do you ladies think, I've heard it's become very popular in the US so does mean it will get more popular here in the uk do you think? Also how would you spell it? Jackson, Jaxon or Jaxson?
> 
> We had both girls and boys names by now with ds and dd and so far we have none we both agree on for this little one!

When I think about whether to spell a popular name the same as everyone else or make it different I think of my best friend. Her mom decided to give her name a little twist and growing up the poor girl could never find anything with her name on it! No mugs, pens, necklaces, little license plates for her bike (that one really bugged her! Lol) and she hated that growing up! Just something to think about :)


----------



## AllStar

kel21 said:


> When I think about whether to spell a popular name the same as everyone else or make it different I think of my best friend. Her mom decided to give her name a little twist and growing up the poor girl could never find anything with her name on it! No mugs, pens, necklaces, little license plates for her bike (that one really bugged her! Lol) and she hated that growing up! Just something to think about :)

Thank you :) 

I could never get anything like that growing up either, neither could my brother or sister. We don't have wacky, odd names just not common enough. My older two childrens names are never available on things like that either - again just not common enough round here - so I'd actually prefer a name that wasn't available lol I wouldn't like for my youngest to be able to get all these things and not the oldest two. It didn't really bother me growing up, I liked having a more unusual name so hopefully they'll be ok with it too. Thanks a lot for thinking of it though :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

kel21 said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream recently that I had a boy. I gave birth at home on our bed and after he was born, our dd was cuddling him and wouldn't let anyone else have a cuddle lol very strange
> 
> Dh really does love the name Jackson but he'd like to spell it Jaxon. What do you ladies think, I've heard it's become very popular in the US so does mean it will get more popular here in the uk do you think? Also how would you spell it? Jackson, Jaxon or Jaxson?
> 
> We had both girls and boys names by now with ds and dd and so far we have none we both agree on for this little one!
> 
> When I think about whether to spell a popular name the same as everyone else or make it different I think of my best friend. Her mom decided to give her name a little twist and growing up the poor girl could never find anything with her name on it! No mugs, pens, necklaces, little license plates for her bike (that one really bugged her! Lol) and she hated that growing up! Just something to think about :)Click to expand...

I second this. My name in general is not that common, so chances of my getting a mug or keychain weren't that high to begin with. But there were places I would find my name, but my parents spelled my name differently. And yes, this always bugged me. 

Also the constantly having to tell people how to spell my name has really gotten so old, that unless it's a document or time that matters I don't even bother. And really, it's all said the same, what is so wrong with traditional spelling?


----------



## rbourre

My daughters name is Aimee. We didn't purposely change the spelling of Amy, she was named after someone. My husband is half french and they spell it Aimee. We haven't even started thinking about names this time. We aren't even thinking about it until we know if it's a boy or a girl. The only thing we have decided is a boy middle name will be David after my dad.

Aimee was practicing being a big sister this morning. She loves to feed her baby. I can't wait to see how she is as a big sister. My neighbour had a friend over last week with her 7 month old and Aimee was so cute with her. She gave her a bottle and was playing and talking to her. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1010721_10151996666511548_7649315801128423262_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ljo1984

I have an Imogen and a Freya already and these are my lists

Boys

Nate
Ethan (had this name for the last two too but I love Nate now aswell :-/)
Tristan (not totally sold so probably not)

Patrick would be the middle name as per family tradition on hubby's side


Girls

Isabelle
Madeleine (maddie)
Lottie
Amelie


----------



## Kittycat155

I love the name Tristan but never met one person with that name. 

Odd about the syrup from fruits cause that has been my go to food in am. Usually peaches but I drink a bit of syrup first.

Aimee looks to be a great big sister!


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh I love the name "Lottie"! I wanted a girl to be Charlotte and call her Lottie and my DH vetoed it :( so sad. 

I love Tristan as well. I knew a little guy named Tristan when I first worked in day care. He was a cutie :) 

I was actually thinking about the whole name on merchandise thing this week. I watch a little girl named "Kyla" and they can never find stuff. This week we found a necklace that actually said her name and she went nuts and bought it with her tooth fairy money haha

I'm Amanda so I've never had trouble finding my name but to be honest I've never bothered with that stuff much. What bugged me was that in school there were always 2-3 other Amanda's in class. From day 1 of kindergarten I had to be Amanda W. I hated that! I think that's why I tend to prefer less common names and unique spellings. I don't like far out names but avoid the top 10 lists for sure. 

Although that said, while most of my baby list names are less popular the two names I'm going with if it's boy/girl twins are both totally mainstream haha so there you go!


----------



## La Mere

Well, I would love to try to use the name Jackson some how and my mom has been pushing for it since I was pregnant with my first. It just doesn't flow with our last name which is Wilson. I was thinking if it was a girl I would kind of compromise Jacqueline for a middle name as that is the most feminine form I can find that is close to Jackson. It's really hard to tell my mom just straight out that we're not going to use Jackson (It's my maiden name, so it's not like I don't like it!) I've just tried to find ways of making it work and none of the names including use as first and middle name don't sound right. I feel bad, but I just don't know what to do... :/

Oh, I love the name Tristan! And, I actually do know someone named Tristan, lol. There are a lot of names that I like and have wanted to use for my other two but DH pretty much vetoed them straight away! Like when my son was born, I had wanted to name him Samuel Vaughn.. DH agreed on Samuel but didn't like Vaughn (I was so upset), so we searched and searched and finally found a name that fit well with Samuel that we both liked.. so our son was named Samuel Owen :) lol, why are men so picky?


----------



## GeralynB

Officially 2nd trimester for me! Woohoo!


----------



## ljo1984

Lol I don't really like Charlotte, all the ones I know are really spoilt brats ha ha but love lottie. 

My hubby didn't like Freya, it was a name I liked with our first, so it took me till 20 week in second pregnancy till he came around to it lol. 

Middles name we already have are
Imogen grace and Freya Emilia 
I like "posh" names, I'm far from posh though lol.


----------



## kiki28

My little one has a name already that OH and me love . . . Ethan Michael :) 

It's not too unusal but not very common around my way so I'm totally in love with it :)


----------



## ljo1984

Ethan is a fab choice


----------



## CharmedKirsty

ljo1984 said:


> I have an Imogen and a Freya already and these are my lists
> 
> Boys
> 
> Nate
> Ethan (had this name for the last two too but I love Nate now aswell :-/)
> Tristan (not totally sold so probably not)
> 
> Patrick would be the middle name as per family tradition on hubby's side
> 
> 
> Girls
> 
> Isabelle
> Madeleine (maddie)
> Lottie
> Amelie

I liked Nate but my husband wasn't keen. So no names for a boy.


----------



## RedheadBabies

My dd is Mallory, and we are struggling with a name for #2. I'm very traditional in terms of names and spellings. I don't want my kids having people mispelling their names their entire lives. This Baby is also the 23 great grandchild on my dad's side. A lot names I would consider have already been used within the family. I'm a little weird too, and check all names I like on the SSA baby names list. If it's in the top 100, I won't consider it. I like uncommon, but not what I would consider off the wall, IMO. So far we've tossed around Cassidy for a girl, but don't really have anything for a boy. We also don't have much in the line of family names I like, and having a short last name that starts with a vowel is just another curveball in the name game.


----------



## cntrygrl

ljo-- My youngest brothers name is Nathan.

Mushymilk-- I'm doing Margaret after my great grandmother as well.

So many great name choices by everyone.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Names of grandchildren and great grand children in my family:



Joshua
Nathan
Michael
Daniel
Timothy
Amy
Sara
Dana
Sidney
Samuel
Kyle
Jacob
Zachary
Tanner
Brieanna
Brandon
Catherine
Travis
Stephanie
Dominic
Skye
Ethan
Madeline
Ian
Levi
Caleb
Brody

I'm sure I've missed a few since there are so many...


----------



## Loopy Laura

We are thinking fairly traditional names. For a girl we like Chloe, Lucy and Emily. Middle name either Ella or Elena (but not if we go for Emily!)

For a boy our favourite at the moment is Benjamin but possibly also Marcus. We are struggling for boys names but the middle name would be Christopher who was my dad (passed away 5 years ago).


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Redhead that is a lot of grand children! On my husband's moms side we are giving them their second and on my moms side this will be the first! 

I'll be giving my great grandparents their third great great though.

I'm loving all these name choices though!


----------



## ToughhGal

We chose Priscilla Evangeline, uncertain for boy.


----------



## Laelani

Yayyy for the gender reveals!!! Congrats to all! 

For names I am pretty certain we are leaning to Emily Sophia. Unless we find something else we both like...or it is a boy ;)


----------



## sprite30

I love the name Sara Rose. Since we announced we're having a girl everyone keeps asking what's the name but I don't think I'm going to share it with anyone. When my sil found out she was having a boy she told everyone immediately that she was naming him Dominic and everyone was sooo opinionated so I defiantly want to avoid that. Also I think I'd like to see her and hold her before I lock into anything. I might see her and think omg she's def not a Sara lol idk


----------



## La Mere

I think Sara Rose is a lovely name. Mine is Sarah Renae.. so maybe I am a little biased! :haha: I think everyone has chosen lovely names :)


----------



## rbourre

sprite30 said:


> I love the name Sara Rose. Since we announced we're having a girl everyone keeps asking what's the name but I don't think I'm going to share it with anyone. When my sil found out she was having a boy she told everyone immediately that she was naming him Dominic and everyone was sooo opinionated so I defiantly want to avoid that. Also I think I'd like to see her and hold her before I lock into anything. I might see her and think omg she's def not a Sara lol idk

We only shared our daughters name with close family and a few friends. I plan to do the same thing this time. I didn't want to listen to anyone's comments because it's not their baby, it's ours.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

So, I ordered maternity pants online last week, and I just got them in the mail today! They're absolutely amazing, I never want to wear regular pants ever again. Haha The only issue I have is I'm 6' tall and they're kind of short. That really is a bummer about being tall, it's hard to find pants long enough as it is, I doubt I'll ever find maternity pants long enough!

It also came with gift cards for free, I had no idea I was getting them to basically get one product from free from four different things. The nursing pillow, a carseat canopy, a nursing cover and a baby sling. I'm super excited to find out the gender so I can get all those things tomorrow! I only have to pay for shipping, which is still an awesome deal! 

My husband is trying to tell me that the nursing pillow isn't even worth paying the shipping. So I told him he can nurse the baby. I'm getting one anyway, he can't deny a free nursing pillow! Well, I can't at least!


----------



## sprite30

I think I got that same coupon at my doctors office on Friday I was wanting to look up the car seat canopy lol

You should check out gap maternity for tall jeans. Their regular inseam is a 33 so I'd imagine the tall length is pretty long.


----------



## AshleyLK

Our DD's name is Ainsley Grace...we don't know what we are having yet but a few girls names I like are

Ariana Elisabeth 
Elaine. Or "Laney" for a nick name

For a boy I like
Grant
Graylan
Audie

Middle name would be Christopher on any of the boys.


So tough picking a name!


----------



## Jcliff

Is any 18weekers feeling hiccups already? Prett sure baby has them right now! It's a familiar feeling I had with my DD! She always had them and still does!


----------



## jmandrews

I love hearing all these names :)
rbourre- our DD's are very close in age. I love
How you spelt her name. So pretty!
My DD's name is Everlee Rowe. It doesn't have a special meaning I just love how it sounded together. I like unique names. I grew up with a family of unique names so maybe that's why. My parents did a J theme with us. My older sisters Janalyn and Jocelyn, then a brother named Jordan, and my twin sister and I are Janene(me) and Janelle. My twin sister named her daughter Nora Jade. :) 
We liked the name Cohen Lynn for a boy. (Lynn is my husbands middle name and runs in his family) not sure if we will stick with that or not when we have another. Any way hope You don't mind me chiming in.

This is Everlee
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jmandrews

It wouldn't let me post more than one pic but here is one of my DH Chris and I last month while we vacationed in the Dominican Republic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ljo1984

Awwwww i looooove hiccups, so cute. Not sure when there supposed to happen, mine have been further on though. But everyone's different and all that 
I felt loads of kicks last thurs and fri morning in top right corner, not felt a great deal since (glad I have a Doppler lol). Anterior placenta is pissing me off, can't wait for baby to be stronger so I can feel a lot more. X


----------



## zebadi

You have a beautifull family jmandrews. xxx

Congrats on all the gender reveals!! 

afm - i turned 18 weeks yesterday and feeling great! xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> It wouldn't let me post more than one pic but here is one of my DH Chris and I last month while we vacationed in the Dominican Republic.

Aww. You guys make a lovely couple :)


----------



## newlywed2013

You know you're pregnant when the rain falling outside is keeping you awake and you want to cry. I usually love the sounds of rain and it would actually make me fall asleep. Tonight, it's just irritating!


----------



## whigfield

18 weeks and 2 days today.. Took a "bump" pic.. I just see a fat belly. :haha: Does it seem quite high up to you ladies?
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vickyandchick

Whigfield my bump/belly looks like yours! Mine is quite high up too, always has been:thumbup:
Was 18 weeks yesterday and the hormones have hit hard lately, I cry at everything!


----------



## Jcliff

1 week from today we have our gender scan/anatomy scan!


----------



## GeralynB

Jcliff said:


> 1 week from today we have our gender scan/anatomy scan!

We have our gender scan 1 week from today too! But we're not actually finding out until next sat at our gender party...can't wait!!


----------



## kiki28

I had my 16 week midwife appointment today and I couldn't be more disappointed. I went in and saw a different midwife to the one I saw before and it was just like she didn't care. All she did was check a urine sample then told me I had a trace of protein but wouldn't explain what that meant. I'm resisting the urge to google as I know it will just scare me! She did blood pressure check and asked if I had any concerns. I keep having pains in my stomach and all she said was visit your GP or take paracetamol. :( 

She didn't discuss anything with me only that I have to attend parenting classes as it's my first . . . Never heard that before! I have to go to breastfeeding classes to which I'm not too bothered about but it was so awful she just made me feel like a child that knew nothing :(

She didn't check anything on me or the baby just told to come back in six weeks. I'm pleased I had a private scan on Monday just for reassurance purposes as for some reason she just didn't seem to care at all!


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> So, I ordered maternity pants online last week, and I just got them in the mail today! They're absolutely amazing, I never want to wear regular pants ever again. Haha The only issue I have is I'm 6' tall and they're kind of short. That really is a bummer about being tall, it's hard to find pants long enough as it is, I doubt I'll ever find maternity pants long enough!
> 
> It also came with gift cards for free, I had no idea I was getting them to basically get one product from free from four different things. The nursing pillow, a carseat canopy, a nursing cover and a baby sling. I'm super excited to find out the gender so I can get all those things tomorrow! I only have to pay for shipping, which is still an awesome deal!
> 
> My husband is trying to tell me that the nursing pillow isn't even worth paying the shipping. So I told him he can nurse the baby. I'm getting one anyway, he can't deny a free nursing pillow! Well, I can't at least!

The nursing pillow is the best thing ever!!! When my ds was 3 months old I took him on his first airplane ride, the pillow made it so much nicer! It puts them at the perfect angle for bf and it really saves your arms!



jmandrews said:


> It wouldn't let me post more than one pic but here is one of my DH Chris and I last month while we vacationed in the Dominican Republic.

Beautiful family! 



whigfield said:


> 18 weeks and 2 days today.. Took a "bump" pic.. I just see a fat belly. :haha: Does it seem quite high up to you ladies?

Such a cute bump!



kiki28 said:


> I had my 16 week midwife appointment today and I couldn't be more disappointed. I went in and saw a different midwife to the one I saw before and it was just like she didn't care. All she did was check a urine sample then told me I had a trace of protein but wouldn't explain what that meant. I'm resisting the urge to google as I know it will just scare me! She did blood pressure check and asked if I had any concerns. I keep having pains in my stomach and all she said was visit your GP or take paracetamol. :(
> 
> She didn't discuss anything with me only that I have to attend parenting classes as it's my first . . . Never heard that before! I have to go to breastfeeding classes to which I'm not too bothered about but it was so awful she just made me feel like a child that knew nothing :(
> 
> She didn't check anything on me or the baby just told to come back in six weeks. I'm pleased I had a private scan on Monday just for reassurance purposes as for some reason she just didn't seem to care at all!

Sorry :(


----------



## SisterRose

So jealous of bumps. I know I'm only 14 weeks but I have NOTHING! and this is my 3rd :-( its even starting to worry me a bit, my tummy is completely squishy, can't feel any uterus or anything


----------



## vickyandchick

kiki28 said:


> I had my 16 week midwife appointment today and I couldn't be more disappointed. I went in and saw a different midwife to the one I saw before and it was just like she didn't care. All she did was check a urine sample then told me I had a trace of protein but wouldn't explain what that meant. I'm resisting the urge to google as I know it will just scare me! She did blood pressure check and asked if I had any concerns. I keep having pains in my stomach and all she said was visit your GP or take paracetamol. :(
> 
> She didn't discuss anything with me only that I have to attend parenting classes as it's my first . . . Never heard that before! I have to go to breastfeeding classes to which I'm not too bothered about but it was so awful she just made me feel like a child that knew nothing :(
> 
> She didn't check anything on me or the baby just told to come back in six weeks. I'm pleased I had a private scan on Monday just for reassurance purposes as for some reason she just didn't seem to care at all!

Well she sounds like a delight, not! I'm sorry your visit was so negative, I'd deffo book an appointment with your GP if she wasn't helpful about the stomach pains:flower:


----------



## rbourre

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> So, I ordered maternity pants online last week, and I just got them in the mail today! They're absolutely amazing, I never want to wear regular pants ever again. Haha The only issue I have is I'm 6' tall and they're kind of short. That really is a bummer about being tall, it's hard to find pants long enough as it is, I doubt I'll ever find maternity pants long enough!
> 
> It also came with gift cards for free, I had no idea I was getting them to basically get one product from free from four different things. The nursing pillow, a carseat canopy, a nursing cover and a baby sling. I'm super excited to find out the gender so I can get all those things tomorrow! I only have to pay for shipping, which is still an awesome deal!
> 
> My husband is trying to tell me that the nursing pillow isn't even worth paying the shipping. So I told him he can nurse the baby. I'm getting one anyway, he can't deny a free nursing pillow! Well, I can't at least!

I am sure the nursing pillow, carseat canopy and nursing cover are ok, but I've heard horrible reviews about the baby sling. I've heard the sizing is all wrong with them and they fit really small. I am hoping to get one of the nursing covers since it seems easier than using a blanket.


----------



## jmandrews

rbourre said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> So, I ordered maternity pants online last week, and I just got them in the mail today! They're absolutely amazing, I never want to wear regular pants ever again. Haha The only issue I have is I'm 6' tall and they're kind of short. That really is a bummer about being tall, it's hard to find pants long enough as it is, I doubt I'll ever find maternity pants long enough!
> 
> It also came with gift cards for free, I had no idea I was getting them to basically get one product from free from four different things. The nursing pillow, a carseat canopy, a nursing cover and a baby sling. I'm super excited to find out the gender so I can get all those things tomorrow! I only have to pay for shipping, which is still an awesome deal!
> 
> My husband is trying to tell me that the nursing pillow isn't even worth paying the shipping. So I told him he can nurse the baby. I'm getting one anyway, he can't deny a free nursing pillow! Well, I can't at least!
> 
> I am sure the nursing pillow, carseat canopy and nursing cover are ok, but I've heard horrible reviews about the baby sling. I've heard the sizing is all wrong with them and they fit really small. I am hoping to get one of the nursing covers since it seems easier than using a blanket.Click to expand...

Have you see the cute scarves that you can undo and use as a cover? :)
I agree with the slings. My sis bought me one and it was so small I couldn't get DD into it. I would recommend getting the ergo carrier. You can wear them on your back as they get older. Holds more weight.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

jmandrews said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> So, I ordered maternity pants online last week, and I just got them in the mail today! They're absolutely amazing, I never want to wear regular pants ever again. Haha The only issue I have is I'm 6' tall and they're kind of short. That really is a bummer about being tall, it's hard to find pants long enough as it is, I doubt I'll ever find maternity pants long enough!
> 
> It also came with gift cards for free, I had no idea I was getting them to basically get one product from free from four different things. The nursing pillow, a carseat canopy, a nursing cover and a baby sling. I'm super excited to find out the gender so I can get all those things tomorrow! I only have to pay for shipping, which is still an awesome deal!
> 
> My husband is trying to tell me that the nursing pillow isn't even worth paying the shipping. So I told him he can nurse the baby. I'm getting one anyway, he can't deny a free nursing pillow! Well, I can't at least!
> 
> I am sure the nursing pillow, carseat canopy and nursing cover are ok, but I've heard horrible reviews about the baby sling. I've heard the sizing is all wrong with them and they fit really small. I am hoping to get one of the nursing covers since it seems easier than using a blanket.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you see the cute scarves that you can undo and use as a cover? :)
> I agree with the slings. My sis bought me one and it was so small I couldn't get DD into it. I would recommend getting the ergo carrier. You can wear them on your back as they get older. Holds more weight.Click to expand...

That scarf turned sling sounds pretty cool! I haven't looked at any of the reviews for the sling but I did see that they have different sizes. Maybe your sis got one that was too small? I'll definitely read the reviews first before getting it, but at the same time it's still going to be only like $5!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Also I find out the gender today!


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Also I find out the gender today!

Yay! So exciting! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## RedheadBabies

kiki28 said:


> I had my 16 week midwife appointment today and I couldn't be more disappointed. I went in and saw a different midwife to the one I saw before and it was just like she didn't care. All she did was check a urine sample then told me I had a trace of protein but wouldn't explain what that meant. I'm resisting the urge to google as I know it will just scare me! She did blood pressure check and asked if I had any concerns. I keep having pains in my stomach and all she said was visit your GP or take paracetamol. :(
> 
> She didn't discuss anything with me only that I have to attend parenting classes as it's my first . . . Never heard that before! I have to go to breastfeeding classes to which I'm not too bothered about but it was so awful she just made me feel like a child that knew nothing :(
> 
> She didn't check anything on me or the baby just told to come back in six weeks. I'm pleased I had a private scan on Monday just for reassurance purposes as for some reason she just didn't seem to care at all!

I'm so sorry Kiki! They should have at least let you listen to baby...sounds like your appointment was rather pointless. :( Do you already know what you're having or will you find out Monday?


----------



## RedheadBabies

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> So, I ordered maternity pants online last week, and I just got them in the mail today! They're absolutely amazing, I never want to wear regular pants ever again. Haha The only issue I have is I'm 6' tall and they're kind of short. That really is a bummer about being tall, it's hard to find pants long enough as it is, I doubt I'll ever find maternity pants long enough!
> 
> It also came with gift cards for free, I had no idea I was getting them to basically get one product from free from four different things. The nursing pillow, a carseat canopy, a nursing cover and a baby sling. I'm super excited to find out the gender so I can get all those things tomorrow! I only have to pay for shipping, which is still an awesome deal!
> 
> My husband is trying to tell me that the nursing pillow isn't even worth paying the shipping. So I told him he can nurse the baby. I'm getting one anyway, he can't deny a free nursing pillow! Well, I can't at least!
> 
> I am sure the nursing pillow, carseat canopy and nursing cover are ok, but I've heard horrible reviews about the baby sling. I've heard the sizing is all wrong with them and they fit really small. I am hoping to get one of the nursing covers since it seems easier than using a blanket.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you see the cute scarves that you can undo and use as a cover? :)
> I agree with the slings. My sis bought me one and it was so small I couldn't get DD into it. I would recommend getting the ergo carrier. You can wear them on your back as they get older. Holds more weight.Click to expand...
> 
> That scarf turned sling sounds pretty cool! I haven't looked at any of the reviews for the sling but I did see that they have different sizes. Maybe your sis got one that was too small? I'll definitely read the reviews first before getting it, but at the same time it's still going to be only like $5!Click to expand...

If you ladies are a little crafty, any light weight knit fabric in the form of an infinity scArf is the best cover I've found! Joann Fabrics has lots of cute knits. Since knits don't fray, it's just straight sewing! You can make them to go with lots of outfits and always have a stylish cover handy. ;)

And I second gap for their maternity longs! I'm 5'9, and have a pair of longs from there that were still too long with 3 inch heels!


----------



## xSamantha

We are expecting a boy! :) It's crazy we can find out so early. :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

xSamantha said:


> We are expecting a boy! :) It's crazy we can find out so early. :)

Congrats on your blue bundle!!:happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

xSamantha said:


> We are expecting a boy! :) It's crazy we can find out so early. :)

Aww! Congrats on a boy! Another for the list :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-so sorry you had a rubbish appointment. If the pains are bad call up the maternity unit for advice. Don't be brushed off :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Whigfield-lovely bump :)

Mushymilk-can't wait for an update!


----------



## kiki28

Congratulations on the little boy :) 

I've spoke to a few other people about my appointment today and I'm going to go to the Drs tomorrow and see what they say. Also I'm going to look a bit more into these 'parenting classes' as I cant find anything on them at all in my area. Not sure why I'm being offered them when everyone else I know that has a baby recently hasnt ever had to go!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> Congratulations on the little boy :)
> 
> I've spoke to a few other people about my appointment today and I'm going to go to the Drs tomorrow and see what they say. Also I'm going to look a bit more into these 'parenting classes' as I cant find anything on them at all in my area. Not sure why I'm being offered them when everyone else I know that has a baby recently hasnt ever had to go!

You don't have to go to parenting classes at all! It's not compulsory. Only do it if you want to :flower: Are they pushing you? 
Personally I find that sort of thing patronising.

Hope your doctors more helpful-mine was better than all the other uncaring professionals I have had to deal with.


----------



## busytulip

Hi, may I join? I have actually been reading this thread for months but this pregnancy has gotten off to a very rough start and I didn't want to officially say 'hi' only to publish awful news.

Initially we found out that we were expecting fraternal twins (a big surprise as we are not under fertility treatments) but sadly at 9 weeks were told that Twin A no longer had a heartbeat. I also had quite a large bleed between the babies and it was unclear whether or not Twin B would survive. I was placed on bed rest and I have seen the OB several times since then. The bleed is gone and at my check-up yesterday the surviving twin looked very healthy. We are praying the rest of the pregnancy goes well.

We still have not told any friends or family, with the exception of my MIL. We are just being very cautious.

I almost forgot to say when I was due. October 30th-so maybe a Halloween baby.

I enjoy reading all the gender reveals, we will be strictly team yellow. There is just something special about finding out at delivery-and it gives me something to look forward to during labor.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome busytulip! Will add you to the list :flower:

Sorry for your loss of one of your twins x


----------



## vickyandchick

Samantha congrats on team blue :D
Welcome busytulip and I'm sorry for the loss of one of your twins:hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

welcome busytulip :hugs: So sorry for the loss of your twin. I lost one early on with this pregnancy also.


----------



## whigfield

Yay, another boy! :happydance:

Welcome busytulip :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on the little blue bundle!!

Welcome busytulip :flower: So sorry for the loss of one of your twins :hugs:

AFM: I am 16 weeks today! I've been feeling proper little kicks over the last few nights! I love that I am starting to feel baby. Found baby's heart beat very quickly last night it was about 153 bpm. :)


----------



## GeralynB

Wow so many boys in this group! Congrats!!


----------



## chelle81

hello ladies can I join please due baby number 5 10/29 eeeek xxx


----------



## busytulip

Thanks cntrygrl! It's kind of nice to know that I am not the only one, sorry for your loss as well. I have been on a weird emotional roller coaster. I feel extremely blessed, but also quite sad.

Welcome chelle81!


----------



## Yo_Yo

chelle81 said:


> hello ladies can I join please due baby number 5 10/29 eeeek xxx

Welcome! :) added you to the list. 
Your going to be busy when baby arrives with 5! Must be lovely


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the new gender reveals, each new one makes me more excited to find out in a few weeks! 

Hi to the new ladies, sorry for your loss and that you've had a hard time busy tulip. 

Congrats on number 5 chelle! I would love a big family


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Just got back from my ultrasound! And I'm happy to announce I'm part of the majority and expecting a boy!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1365_zps4masu2iw.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## La Mere

Welcome, chelle! Congrats on baby number 5! Sounds like you'll be busy! I'm pregnant with number 3 and am slightly apprehensive!

Congrats on the baby boy, mushymilk!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Just got back from my ultrasound! And I'm happy to announce I'm part of the majority and expecting a boy!

Congrats mushy!!! So exciting! 

Alright all of you blue bumps, what has your boys heart rate been? I'm totally checking the validity of the wives tale. ;)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

The first time went it was like 150, the second time was 147 and today was 146.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Edit...double post.


----------



## Laelani

Congrats to all the gender reveals!!! So many boys! I still feel like I have a little team pink bundle in there. We will see in just 6 days!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats milky, I just ordered the car seat canopy with my coupon and only paid $12.95 for shipping I'm excited to received it. I looked at them on etsy and they were a bit expensive. I read a few reviews and a lot say they are cheap made in China but I guess I'll see when it arrives. Really I am just looking for something that will keep the wind off baby when I have to take her out. By October the weather will be getting colder. I was thinking about asking a friend who is an older women to sew me something up but for $12.95 I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's what I'm saying! It doesn't realy have to be fancy, its just covering the baby and as long as it does that I'm fine with it! And if I could get for a fraction of the cost like that why the heck not? And yeah, I'm sure they charge too much for shipping, but its still cheaper than full price!


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the boy mushymilk!

Welcome to the new ladies!!


----------



## sprite30

Exactly milky, I would have even considered the others but I already bought a boppy pillow at second hand, I have a bad back so any type of sling or carrier is out, and if I breastfeed it'll be pumped and bottle fed. I'll let you know how it is when I get the canopy in the mail


----------



## newlywed2013

So I just read that pregnant women shouldn't use face products with salicylic acid? I was never told and I have been using it all along!


----------



## newlywed2013

So many boys! I want a boy but I am convinced it's a girl! I won't find out until our reveal party June 8, which also happens to be or first wedding anniversary!


----------



## Kittycat155

I am leaking:) I am probably way more excited then I should be about that;P Hey hun look at this...Uh yeah.

Ended up eating a can of green beans for dinner. That just sounds awful but oh so good!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sprite thanks I'll tell my husband that I'll get a first hand review soon and maybe he'll be more comfortable with me getting it. Cause as of now he still says no! 

Newlywed, I was convinced I was having a girl. My gut was wrong!


----------



## busytulip

Mushymilkfor2 I purchased the udder cover as well as the carseat canopy for the price of shipping and can honestly say that if I had spent the retail amount on either product I would have been very upset. That old saying 'you get what you pay for' definitely comes to mind. The material is a cheap feeling linen. I was very glad that I had only paid the cost of shipping. The nursing cover I would not recommend purchasing at all. And the carseat canopy would best be used in warm weather for shade. I hope that is helpful.


----------



## mommyberry

10 boys and only 4 girls!? :o Buck up team pink!!! :D 

I so want a girl... and I won't know until October. So jealous of all your gender reveals and reveal parties! But I'm so happy for all of you at the same time :D

Anatomy scan is 22days away. My baby's heartrate which was initially 155 went to 136 during my last visit. Girl or boy? I can't even guess with such variations. 

And 17 weeks today! Yay!! :dance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!
> 
> Just got back from my ultrasound! And I'm happy to announce I'm part of the majority and expecting a boy!

Aww so happy for you :) :blue:


----------



## whigfield

Yee another boy! :happydance: We need some more girls to even out the odds! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Thought I would upload a couple of pictures from the twins 2nd birthday today! Was a big day but we all had fun. Woke up feeling much better this morning which also helped :)

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140501_193302_zps1e147c25.jpg

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140501_193125_zps0a5eff8e.jpg


----------



## whigfield

Awwww, so cute zephyr! That cake looks great too!


----------



## kiki28

Yo_Yo said:


> kiki28 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the little boy :)
> 
> I've spoke to a few other people about my appointment today and I'm going to go to the Drs tomorrow and see what they say. Also I'm going to look a bit more into these 'parenting classes' as I cant find anything on them at all in my area. Not sure why I'm being offered them when everyone else I know that has a baby recently hasnt ever had to go!
> 
> You don't have to go to parenting classes at all! It's not compulsory. Only do it if you want to :flower: Are they pushing you?
> Personally I find that sort of thing patronising.
> 
> Hope your doctors more helpful-mine was better than all the other uncaring professionals I have had to deal with.Click to expand...

Yeah she was really pushing them on me :( I'm not sure if it's because I'm quite young (24) or still look like I'm younger than I am (I'm constantly ID'd for everything!) but she was just so patronising.

I have three young cousins that I have been very involved with so I do know one end of a baby from another but she was literally implying that I had to go :( 

I don't know what it is healthcare professionals :( 





On another note I've just spotted a due in January thread . . . Things are definitely moving on now!


----------



## zephyr

Thanks, im still wondering where the last two years have gone.
its 8:03 pm here. 2 years ago today I would of been getting ready to push shortly. They had to pull an ob out of theatre cos they thought they would have time but things went very fast and babies would not wait!
Max was born at 8:55pm and Aria at 9:37pm.


----------



## AllStar

Lovely photos Zephyr :) times goes so fast when you have little ones doesn't it. I can't believe my little man will be 4 in a few weeks!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats mushy! So many boys in this group, I think baby is a boy but reckon it'll turn out that we're having a girl:haha:
Zephyr your twins are adorable, lovely photos too:flower:

I keep getting horrendous nosebleeds:wacko: 2 weeks left till my 20 week scan:happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

*Welcome Chelle* :)

*Mushymilk* Congrats on the boy!

My baby's heart rate has been in the 170's. We'll see come gender scan next month.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Zephyr, your twins are soooo stinking cute! The looks are their faces cutting the cake is adorable!


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> So I just read that pregnant women shouldn't use face products with salicylic acid? I was never told and I have been using it all along!

Yes i heard that early on in my pregnancy so I stopped using it



newlywed2013 said:


> So many boys! I want a boy but I am convinced it's a girl! I won't find out until our reveal party June 8, which also happens to be or first wedding anniversary!

So exciting!


----------



## kel21

Cute pics zephyr! Time really does fly! My little man will be 8 in a couple of weeks, it just seems like I gave birth to him only a couple of years ago, not 8!

Newlywed I need to go check my face cream :( is there anything we can use or eat? Lol

My heart rate has ranged from the low 130's to mid 160's so I can't even go off of hear rate for old wives tales! Lol I'm starting to feel like it is a boy now though.


----------



## rbourre

sprite30 said:


> Congrats milky, I just ordered the car seat canopy with my coupon and only paid $12.95 for shipping I'm excited to received it. I looked at them on etsy and they were a bit expensive. I read a few reviews and a lot say they are cheap made in China but I guess I'll see when it arrives. Really I am just looking for something that will keep the wind off baby when I have to take her out. By October the weather will be getting colder. I was thinking about asking a friend who is an older women to sew me something up but for $12.95 I couldn't refuse.

I really like the look of the canopy and want to order one, but I already have 2 car seat covers. I like the canopy because it keeps nosy people from poking around at the baby.



newlywed2013 said:


> So I just read that pregnant women shouldn't use face products with salicylic acid? I was never told and I have been using it all along!

I was never told that either, but I googled it early on and found out I shouldn't. I've always struggled with acne and salicylic acid is in basically every acne face wash.

It's May, it's the month of my anatomy ultrasound now. :thumbup: It's at the very end of the month (30th) but at least it's the right month now.

Is anyone else waking up every morning with a sore throat? I'm wondering if I am starting to get heartburn because I've had a burning sensation in my throat during the day and I'm waking up with a sore throat every day. It goes away once I am up and moving.


----------



## busytulip

vickyandchick said:


> Congrats mushy! So many boys in this group, I think baby is a boy but reckon it'll turn out that we're having a girl:haha:
> Zephyr your twins are adorable, lovely photos too:flower:
> 
> I keep getting horrendous nosebleeds:wacko: 2 weeks left till my 20 week scan:happydance:

If you take in extra vitamin C that will help strengthen the capillaries in your nose and cut down the nosebleeds-you could also try normal saline spray to help prevent drying out.


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats milky, I just ordered the car seat canopy with my coupon and only paid $12.95 for shipping I'm excited to received it. I looked at them on etsy and they were a bit expensive. I read a few reviews and a lot say they are cheap made in China but I guess I'll see when it arrives. Really I am just looking for something that will keep the wind off baby when I have to take her out. By October the weather will be getting colder. I was thinking about asking a friend who is an older women to sew me something up but for $12.95 I couldn't refuse.
> 
> I really like the look of the canopy and want to order one, but I already have 2 car seat covers. I like the canopy because it keeps nosy people from poking around at the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> So I just read that pregnant women shouldn't use face products with salicylic acid? I was never told and I have been using it all along!Click to expand...
> 
> I was never told that either, but I googled it early on and found out I shouldn't. I've always struggled with acne and salicylic acid is in basically every acne face wash.
> 
> It's May, it's the month of my anatomy ultrasound now. :thumbup: It's at the very end of the month (30th) but at least it's the right month now.
> 
> Is anyone else waking up every morning with a sore throat? I'm wondering if I am starting to get heartburn because I've had a burning sensation in my throat during the day and I'm waking up with a sore throat every day. It goes away once I am up and moving.Click to expand...

I do, but mine goes away when I drink something, so I think mine is because I an thirsty


----------



## zephyr

Thanks everyone!
Ive just woken up starving and realised there is still cake left :p 
guess what im doing after breakfast haha


----------



## MamaMac123

rbourre said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> So, I ordered maternity pants online last week, and I just got them in the mail today! They're absolutely amazing, I never want to wear regular pants ever again. Haha The only issue I have is I'm 6' tall and they're kind of short. That really is a bummer about being tall, it's hard to find pants long enough as it is, I doubt I'll ever find maternity pants long enough!
> 
> It also came with gift cards for free, I had no idea I was getting them to basically get one product from free from four different things. The nursing pillow, a carseat canopy, a nursing cover and a baby sling. I'm super excited to find out the gender so I can get all those things tomorrow! I only have to pay for shipping, which is still an awesome deal!
> 
> My husband is trying to tell me that the nursing pillow isn't even worth paying the shipping. So I told him he can nurse the baby. I'm getting one anyway, he can't deny a free nursing pillow! Well, I can't at least!
> 
> I am sure the nursing pillow, carseat canopy and nursing cover are ok, but I've heard horrible reviews about the baby sling. I've heard the sizing is all wrong with them and they fit really small. I am hoping to get one of the nursing covers since it seems easier than using a blanket.Click to expand...




busytulip said:


> Hi, may I join? I have actually been reading this thread for months but this pregnancy has gotten off to a very rough start and I didn't want to officially say 'hi' only to publish awful news.
> 
> Initially we found out that we were expecting fraternal twins (a big surprise as we are not under fertility treatments) but sadly at 9 weeks were told that Twin A no longer had a heartbeat. I also had quite a large bleed between the babies and it was unclear whether or not Twin B would survive. I was placed on bed rest and I have seen the OB several times since then. The bleed is gone and at my check-up yesterday the surviving twin looked very healthy. We are praying the rest of the pregnancy goes well.
> 
> We still have not told any friends or family, with the exception of my MIL. We are just being very cautious.
> 
> I almost forgot to say when I was due. October 30th-so maybe a Halloween baby.
> 
> I enjoy reading all the gender reveals, we will be strictly team yellow. There is just something special about finding out at delivery-and it gives me something to look forward to during labor.

Oh Hun, your story just breaks my heart. :hugs: I'm so happy your other baby is doing well. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is smooth sailing. When we found out we're having twins losing one was a huge fear to me. I'm just so very sorry it happened to you :( 

On a more positive note, we have the same due date! Welcome to the group and baby dust and best wishes for the rest of your pregnancy! Also happy second trimester today! 14 weeks! Yay!


----------



## MamaMac123

Vicky - I've been getting nosebleeds as well. So annoying!

JM - love the family pics! Beautiful!

Milky - yay team blue! So exciting!

Zephyr - the twins are sooo cute. Love it!

Welcome to all the newbies! 

Love all the names being shared! So fun!

Congrats to everyone's new weeks!


----------



## MamaMac123

Finally have a real bump! I look pregnant now instead of just fat haha 
Also 14 weeks today! Officially second trimester! Yay! :happydance: 



Heard both babies heartbeats at the midwives on Tuesday. So exciting! HRs were 150 and 140. My mom read that below 140 is a boy, above 150 is a girl and anything from 140-150 can go either way haha so no help from ours! I forget who is who but one said it was 130 something so maybe that's a boy. And someone said 170 something so that could be girl! I'm so curious to see how many heart rates predict gender :) apparently a lot of babies are in the neutral zone like mine so maybe that's why it seems so uncertain. If you cut out that middle zone maybe the accuracy improves for the more extreme highs and lows :shrugs: 

Bad news from my visit is my blood pressure was crazy high. I'm convinced I have white coat syndrome and keep freaking out in the office worrying about getting bad baby news. But it was so high my midwife freaked out and sent me to the ER! It was something like 175/105. Scary high! 

She's also transferring care to an OB. I got kicked out of midwife practice! I'm bummed but also think it's probably for the best. I'd rather transfer sooner than later and with twins who knows what complications will come up. The OB I'm being referred to is one my midwife recommended and he's supposed to be open to natural birth options so we'll see. 

Anyway I went to the ER and by the time they checked me my bp was 124/80! Totally fine! I seriously just freak out in the office. It's so dumb. But I'm glad it's not constantly so scary high. 

Ultrasound next Wed! Can't wait!


----------



## GeralynB

Mama glad your blood pressure went back down and everything is ok


----------



## busytulip

Thanks MamaMac Happy 14 weeks to you as well! :dance: Cute bump! Probably just as well that care was transferred to OB, better safe than sorry. It definitely sounds like white coat syndrome I'll be sending good thoughts your way regarding BP!


----------



## SisterRose

Happy 14 weeks Mama! I'm totally the same as you, when they do my blood pressure in clinic it sky rockets, so they send me up to the MAU to get checked over and by the time I've gotten up there, waited and calmed down a bit my blood pressure has returned to normal!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Nice bump mamamac! Glad the blood pressure has gone down. 

Congrats to those on new weeks and to those with gender reveals! Such a boy heavy group at the moment! 

I am 17 weeks today and have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning. I'm stressing out though as earlier I absent mindedly bit into an apple that I hadn't washed and it was a bit rotten. I'm freaking out about toxoplasmosis. Why is pregnancy so stressful?!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Mamamac, I'm so jealous of your bump! I still have nothing, except tight pants. Granted you have two in there and I only have one! I still want something!


----------



## sprite30

Omg mushy milk, I went to a consignment event tonight it was the presale for co signers and first time parents and they have the car seat canopy there but they had the whole matching set in the same exact pattern I picked all for $20 but I said to dh it wasn't worth it now because I don't need 2 canopies. It was very good quality I'm actually suprised by some of the reviews I've read, they much not have actually bought the products to be giving reviews like that. Man I wish I would have waited a couple of days I could have had the whole set lol but I'm still glad I got the canopy you can't go wrong with the coupon. I don't think the whole set would have been worth it if paying full price but it was very nice.


----------



## La Mere

Just curious... how many of the ladies here are planning hospital births or home births?


----------



## Kittycat155

Home birth here. Maybe water-will have tub up and see. Have a feeling I will not use it for actual delivery but for during labor.

Baby is kicking me good. It went away for about 2 weeks of not much and not in the regular spot but definatley back up in that spot. Maybe placenta was blocking it is my guess.


----------



## zephyr

Home birth here too. Never done one before but I think it would suit our family best. I really don't want to go to the hospital unless I have to. 

Will have a birthing pool set up maybe and will see if I use it. 

I have a fantastic view from our lounge so im hoping that will relax me and keep me focused. 
Am pretty nervous about having no drugs tho


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sprite, that sucks but at the same time at least you know its going to be nice now! I wonder if people just have high expectations, and that's why reviews are weird. Sometimes, its so hard to tell with reviews because people are so nit-picky now days. 


I am having a hospital birth, but at a birth center.


----------



## newlywed2013

I haven't felt baby since Sunday and it makes me sad :(

Hospital birth here.


----------



## Kittycat155

I went through 2 weeks where I felt baby only once or twice and VERY lightly. I know it is scary. Mine is back and stronger then ever!


----------



## zephyr

I rarely feel the baby move. I don't even remember the last time I did :/


----------



## hopettc3

Wow! I haven't been on here in a while, but it looks like everyone is doing well! I occasionally feel kicks, but not that often. It kind of scares me because I haven't felt a whole lot of symptoms. The only thing I feel (still) is nausea if I don't eat every 3-4 hours. I have my next dr appointment on Monday and my 18 week ultrasound on the 9th. I'm really hoping that they tell me the gender. I didn't find out with my girls, but I really want to this time. 
I will be having a hospital birth since I have to have a c-section this time.


----------



## ljo1984

La Mere said:


> Just curious... how many of the ladies here are planning hospital births or home births?

Home birth  after unnecessary transfer with my last I need a perfect healing birth. So scary thinking this could be my last and still never had the "perfect" birth (for me). So as soon as I've had my 20 week scan, pool is coming out of the loft and start preparing


----------



## whigfield

I felt NOTHING for a whole day 2 days ago, and then yesterday he moved a ton. Not sure if I'll feel movement today, but I wish I could feel it all the time..


----------



## SisterRose

I still haven't felt anything! I was 15 weeks with 2nd so really hoping it'll be soon. 

I'll have a hospital birth too.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hospital birth here :)
I've felt the occasional pop here and there but it felt like something was vibrating against my belly button last night:haha: so I imagine baby was on the move.


----------



## kiki28

I realllllly want a home birth but as it's my first baby apparently here I'm not allowed one :( 

I hate hospitals they really stress me out as I've had bad experiences there but apparently I have no option but a hospital birth.


----------



## AllStar

I've been feeling a lot of movement the past couple of days but there's still quiet days too, can't wait until it's proper kicks every day 

Hospital birth for me if I make it! Lol with dd, I arrived at the local hospital to be checked over before we drove almost 2 hours away to the larger hospital (was due to give birth at larger one as dd had a 2 vessel cord) and she was born 15 minutes later! All being well this time though I'm allowed to deliver at the local one so I should hopefully make it there!


----------



## GeralynB

Hospital birth for me


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I haven't felt a proper kick yet, or really any movement. But at my ultrasound he was so calm and wouldn't even move when my belly was jiggled , except in protest, I don't expect anything for a couple weeks or more.


----------



## GeralynB

I can't sleep late anymore :( I have off today and was up at 6:30am. I guess my body is getting ready for those early morning when baby arrives


----------



## MamaMac123

La Mere said:


> Just curious... how many of the ladies here are planning hospital births or home births?

Hospital birth for me. So jealous of the home birth plans! That's what we really wanted, a home water birth with midwives, but then we got twins so there went that! 

I was upset about it at first, and I'm still sad about having to be in hospital as I hate them but I'm accepting it. Would never wish for te perfect birth over my two babies so it'll be totally fine. I'm just hoping for a vaginal delivery as opposed to a c section but will see what happens :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Definitely having a hospital birth. I give kudos to you ladies having a home birth. I think I would be more stressed at home not having trained doctors around me. Then again it didn't take majority of you over 2 years to get pregnant and have to go through injectable fertility meds and IUI, LOL. I find comfort in the fact that if anything goes wrong I'm in the right place.


----------



## rbourre

I am having a hospital birth. My first was born premature and by c-section so I will need to be monitored since I am hoping for a vbac. In the end, I don't really care how baby gets here. I am just hoping for a full term birth, if it's by c-section then I am fine with that. 

I feel baby every now and then but not as much the last couple of days. Baby has moved up higher and I am bigger there so I figure it's blocking being able to feel the baby as much. I can't wait until I can feel him/her all the time.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm hoping for another birth centre birth. As long as there are no problems.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on all the new gender reveals :) 


Hospital (well birthing unit in a hospital) birth here! 

Zephyr - hope your babies had a nice birthday :)


----------



## busytulip

I'll be having a hospital birth as I am considered high risk. Ironically enough I'll be delivering on the same unit where I used to work (I just left in Sept of last year). I have mixed feelings about it, I am a pretty private person usually and I think it might be a bit weird to have former colleagues involved in such an I intimate time. But if something were to go wrong I have many friends in the NICU and would feel most comfortable with my baby being cared for there.

It would be lovely to be able to have a successful home birth, I have always thought it would be a beautiful way to bring a LO into this world.


----------



## GeralynB

I just bought my first pair of maternity jeans


----------



## Kittycat155

cntrygrl said:


> Definitely having a hospital birth. I give kudos to you ladies having a home birth. I think I would be more stressed at home not having trained doctors around me. Then again it didn't take majority of you over 2 years to get pregnant and have to go through injectable fertility meds and IUI, LOL. I find comfort in the fact that if anything goes wrong I'm in the right place.

Took us over 4 years to get pregnant that was off from the start and ended in MC and MC that baby in July and got BFP again in January. Few weeks before my due date.

If csestion rates were not so high I would not mind hospital to much it is just now pushing 1/2 are having them in my area. I just can not imagine our bodies are failing to make a baby we can vaginally birth to THAT rate. 

I firmly believe csections have their benefits(Like Aimee being SO premature!) Just hate when I hear women being told failure to progress when they are not allowed to walk or move around(my local hospital is that way-check in and your bed bound till after delivery). It is amazing how policies can vary from hospital to hospital-let alone different states and countries!

Busytulip-that is a strange position to be in. But keep in mind they see women all day and unless your pubic hair is hot pink your just another one in the line:) 

I was wearing my joe boxer lounge pants and husband commented that they are getting tight in belly. He is used to me in my bigger pants/shorts so that normally well fitted pair was OBVIOUS:)!


----------



## cntrygrl

Kitty-- Did you do fertility meds and IUI or were you able to get pregnant naturally? It's nice knowing that someone else understands the struggle. We had many dr's appointments and different surgeries and procedures.


----------



## GeralynB

Kittycat155 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Definitely having a hospital birth. I give kudos to you ladies having a home birth. I think I would be more stressed at home not having trained doctors around me. Then again it didn't take majority of you over 2 years to get pregnant and have to go through injectable fertility meds and IUI, LOL. I find comfort in the fact that if anything goes wrong I'm in the right place.
> 
> Took us over 4 years to get pregnant that was off from the start and ended in MC and MC that baby in July and got BFP again in January. Few weeks before my due date.
> 
> If csestion rates were not so high I would not mind hospital to much it is just now pushing 1/2 are having them in my area. I just can not imagine our bodies are failing to make a baby we can vaginally birth to THAT rate.
> 
> I firmly believe csections have their benefits(Like Aimee being SO premature!) Just hate when I hear women being told failure to progress when they are not allowed to walk or move around(my local hospital is that way-check in and your bed bound till after delivery). It is amazing how policies can vary from hospital to hospital-let alone different states and countries!
> 
> Busytulip-that is a strange position to be in. But keep in mind they see women all day and unless your pubic hair is hot pink your just another one in the line:)
> 
> I was wearing my joe boxer lounge pants and husband commented that they are getting tight in belly. He is used to me in my bigger pants/shorts so that normally well fitted pair was OBVIOUS:)!Click to expand...

The high rate of c-sections is one of the reasons I'm using a midwife. The group I'm using only has a less than 10% rate of c-section and use them only if absolutely necessary. We're using a midwife but giving birth in a hospital. That way if anything goes wrong we will have any medical attention we needbest of both worlds


----------



## cntrygrl

I'm sorry if my post upset anyone.


----------



## Kittycat155

GeralynB said:


> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Definitely having a hospital birth. I give kudos to you ladies having a home birth. I think I would be more stressed at home not having trained doctors around me. Then again it didn't take majority of you over 2 years to get pregnant and have to go through injectable fertility meds and IUI, LOL. I find comfort in the fact that if anything goes wrong I'm in the right place.
> 
> Took us over 4 years to get pregnant that was off from the start and ended in MC and MC that baby in July and got BFP again in January. Few weeks before my due date.
> 
> If csestion rates were not so high I would not mind hospital to much it is just now pushing 1/2 are having them in my area. I just can not imagine our bodies are failing to make a baby we can vaginally birth to THAT rate.
> 
> I firmly believe csections have their benefits(Like Aimee being SO premature!) Just hate when I hear women being told failure to progress when they are not allowed to walk or move around(my local hospital is that way-check in and your bed bound till after delivery). It is amazing how policies can vary from hospital to hospital-let alone different states and countries!
> 
> Busytulip-that is a strange position to be in. But keep in mind they see women all day and unless your pubic hair is hot pink your just another one in the line:)
> 
> I was wearing my joe boxer lounge pants and husband commented that they are getting tight in belly. He is used to me in my bigger pants/shorts so that normally well fitted pair was OBVIOUS:)!Click to expand...
> 
> The high rate of c-sections is one of the reasons I'm using a midwife. The group I'm using only has a less than 10% rate of c-section and use them only if absolutely necessary. We're using a midwife but giving birth in a hospital. That way if anything goes wrong we will have any medical attention we needbest of both worldsClick to expand...

Need more midwifes and even Doctors like that. I found 2 great places one would not take my state insurance because I am in NJ and they are in PA and the other had many issues with my insurance. I was so depressed at one point cause the care I want seems to be only for the well insured or rich enough to private pay. You seem to have found a GREAT option!

First time I got pregnant(MC) it was natural 2nd time(current pregnancy) I KNOW it was the Fertilaid. It was strange as I had a chemical in December 08 and then...nothing...did OPK on and off but they just confirmed the times I thought I was ovulating(obviously did I actually O those other cycles we won;t know cause I did not temp much or follow up with any testing-I know you can get a +OPK and not actually O) 

Then in May 2013 I got BFP. After MC I had few more chemicals back to back and then this little one stuck:) The MC and this one I ovulated really late in cycles. Like Got BFP's 2 months after last period! I would HPT test daily after getttng a +OPK. Cheapies of course!:)

I had great insurance then husband lost job in 2010 and had nothing until getting on the ACA insurance. 

I have a strange view on fertility-my own is a lot more wait and see/no intervention but I fully support others going all the way. But that is not a surprise as I will be first to say go to ER or dr yet last to take my own advice. I have a intense mistrust in Drs as more then one misdiagnosed my Mom and one injured her. I feel many of them are not in touch with my reality of living with little spare cash. If I ask how much is this test/med do not tell me it is cheap at few hundred.

I do wonder if there is something more on husbands side as he,his sister and brother all are having issues getting pregnant/getting wife pregnant. My weight is very high but I know that is not a end all to getting pregnant(obviously:)) Did you notice anything like that-other family having same issues? Please do not answer if that is to personal!:)


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh I am always hungry and I can't stop gaining weight. I am dreading my doctors appointment Monday because I know she is going to lecture me and make me feel bad.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'd have loved a home birth but I'm high risk so will be in hospital, probably on the consultant-led unit, if I can't safely be in the midwife-led birthing unit (next ward down). Obviously hoping for the midwife-led unit, but if there's any sign that there might be anything wrong with the baby's heart or growth, consultant-led it is. 

That said, I trust my obstetrician a lot more than I trust any of the midwives I've met so far (none of whom would be delivering my baby, so I'm hoping the midwives on the birthing unit are better)!


----------



## ljo1984

kiki28 said:


> I realllllly want a home birth but as it's my first baby apparently here I'm not allowed one :(
> 
> I hate hospitals they really stress me out as I've had bad experiences there but apparently I have no option but a hospital birth.

That's rubbish. Your in the uk so as it stands your bossy, your baby your choice no matter what number baby  if your wanting to push for it you can contact AIMS of your hospital supervisor of midwifery and I can point you in the right direction for an amazing hb group on fb which is predominantly uk people so they can give you some fab advise. Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Kitty-- We were quite surprised when we had any issues getting pregnant. We both come from very fertile families. My mum even had two tubal pregnancies(both had to be ended) after having her tubes tied and cauterized. I was placed under unexplained infertility as they never really had an explanation for why it wasn't working for us. I had tried the FertilAid aka FertilityBlend, but it didn't work for us. I luckily have great insurance that covered infertility except for IVF. We did get pregnant briefly last March, but I'm guessing it was chemical since it didn't last long. We were referred to a Specialist after 6 months of Clomid and 3 failed IUI's. I have to say CNY Fertility really took care of us and I have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Kittycat155

Will pass it along. :)

Wow 2 tubals after tubes tied. My Mom had no issues at all and I am Dads only. He is one of 4 but all 4 only had 1 kid each. My siblings have yet to try far as I know-sister did have a chemical though. I have always had periods all over the place-will cramp like it is about to start and then nothing. I just though it would take a year or 2 extra. NEVER thought it would go this long. I do believe there is some plan and things happen at time they are supposed. I hate hearing it at times but how many times have you been in the "right place right time" to help someone out or be helped? Or a chain of events kept you where you needed to be then and there. I just can not wait for this little one to be here in few months. SO wanted and long waited for.


----------



## MamaMac123

We had infertility struggles as well though thankfully it wasn't terrible compared to a lot of women and compared to your stories. Took us almost 2 years. I have PCOS which was our issue. Also took forever to get the green light to see a fertility specialist. Regular OB put me on clomid which didn't work at all. Once we got to the fertility doctor though it was like everything fell into place. He tweaked all my meds and put me on Femara and we were pregnant by the third cycle. It was such an emotional and tough couple of years. I can't even imagine having to go through it for years and years and going through all the major procedures over and over. My heart just breaks for anyone going through infertility. 

I had a lady talk to me a few weeks ago and say her doctor told her that with PCOS she should expect to never have children. I was livid! I told this poor lady who was close to tears about what we went through and now here we are with twins. So many of us struggle with infertility but so many of us overcome it now too! How any doc can say there's no hope after not trying anything is beyond me!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm having a hospital birth. 

I also had infertility issues - I only had two periods in a year (took nearly 2 years to conceive) but it wasn't PCOS and it was just diagnosed as unexplained fertility. In fact the fertility doctor told me I was going through the menopause which was devastating (I'm 32), particularly because my egg count came back as very low. Luckily the clomid worked for me but I would have tried IVF if it hadn't. I totally understand the heartbreak of thinking it will never happen and even now I get so scared something will go wrong!

I had a midwife appointment today and heard the heartbeat for the first time! It was only 129 though which I think is quite low? I wonder if this means it is a boy. I also had no morning sickness which is also making me think this. I still have 4 weeks before I can find out. 

The midwife told me not to worry about the unwashed fruit so I'm feeling calmer today!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ljo1984 said:


> kiki28 said:
> 
> 
> I realllllly want a home birth but as it's my first baby apparently here I'm not allowed one :(
> 
> I hate hospitals they really stress me out as I've had bad experiences there but apparently I have no option but a hospital birth.
> 
> That's rubbish. Your in the uk so as it stands your bossy, your baby your choice no matter what number baby  if your wanting to push for it you can contact AIMS of your hospital supervisor of midwifery and I can point you in the right direction for an amazing hb group on fb which is predominantly uk people so they can give you some fab advise. XxClick to expand...


I agree with this! Definitely push for it. What are they going to do if baby starts coming at home - deny you any midwifery care? I heard that they tend to put a lot of first time mum's off home births because a) they don't want to have to spare two midwives for a home birth and b) because they feel if you have a hospital birth the first time - you will subsequent times.


----------



## rbourre

I thought for sure we were going to have problems getting pregnant. We were ntnp for a long time and it never happened. I had always had irregular cycles and figured that was the reason I never got pregnant. When I decided to go back to college, I went on the pill and got pregnant. My periods have been regular since I had my daughter, every 28-30 days (and that's never happened before) and when we decided to start TTC, I was already pregnant. It was a huge shock, I was hoping to be pregnant by the end of the year but instead I will have a baby.

I am starting to get the "is she pregnant" looks when I go out. My husband says I look exactly the same as before, but my mom says I look almost as big as at 29 weeks with Aimee. My MIL says it's obvious too, but for some reason my husband doesn't see it.


----------



## ljo1984

Lol one hospital birth put me off going back for more! They can't refuse to come out and there should be someone on call for hb's or in some areas like here we have a home birth team designated at out hospital and they come out. With my last she got a taxi here with a suitcase full of everything she needed. I hate to see women told they can't do this that and the other, they can't deny you nothing....... It's a real pet peeve ha ha. Anyway hoping to have a intentional birth before arrival (of mw) this time. That would be my perfect outcome


----------



## La Mere

It's nice to see so many are having home births! I'm not alone, lol! There weren't any other home birthers in my previous group, so I was kind of the odd one out!! This will be my second home birth. I had an unnecessary transfer to the hospital with my daughter after about 15 or so hours of labor and hopefully some words or encouragement for you, zephyr. I didn't have any type of pain relief with either of my two other kiddos. With my first, I labored at home, in and out of the birthing pool and was in labor for a total of 17.5 hours. With my second, I was at home, literally felt and heard my waters break and contractions started soon after for a labor of 5.5 hours. It is hard and painful to labor with no pain relief, but it can be done successfully. It's funny (or I think it is) the first thing I said to the doctor who ended up delivering my daughter was "I don't want any pain meds and I don't want a c-section unless ABSOLUTELY necessary!" I've had wonderful experiences with both of my births so far (even though my first didn't go as planned). If you want to know more about my home birth just ask anything you want to know or PM me with any questions (that goes for all of you, not just zephyr!)

I also just want to say, (not sure if I need to, but going to anyway) I do not judge or look down upon any mother who chooses to give birth in a hospital or take pain relief during labor. It is what is most comfortable for you to have a more relaxing, calm and wonderful birth experience! Home birth is definitely not for everyone and neither is giving birth without pain relief. This is just what is most comfortable for me and works best for my family. In the end it is all about what will make you happy, what will work best for you and your family and what will make it the most relaxing and memorable for you.. It's a beautiful thing, no matter where it happens!!


----------



## busytulip

Kittycat155 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Definitely having a hospital birth. I give kudos to you ladies having a home birth. I think I would be more stressed at home not having trained doctors around me. Then again it didn't take majority of you over 2 years to get pregnant and have to go through injectable fertility meds and IUI, LOL. I find comfort in the fact that if anything goes wrong I'm in the right place.
> 
> Took us over 4 years to get pregnant that was off from the start and ended in MC and MC that baby in July and got BFP again in January. Few weeks before my due date.
> 
> If csestion rates were not so high I would not mind hospital to much it is just now pushing 1/2 are having them in my area. I just can not imagine our bodies are failing to make a baby we can vaginally birth to THAT rate.
> 
> I firmly believe csections have their benefits(Like Aimee being SO premature!) Just hate when I hear women being told failure to progress when they are not allowed to walk or move around(my local hospital is that way-check in and your bed bound till after delivery). It is amazing how policies can vary from hospital to hospital-let alone different states and countries!
> 
> Busytulip-that is a strange position to be in. But keep in mind they see women all day and unless your pubic hair is hot pink your just another one in the line:)
> 
> I was wearing my joe boxer lounge pants and husband commented that they are getting tight in belly. He is used to me in my bigger pants/shorts so that normally well fitted pair was OBVIOUS:)!Click to expand...

Kittycat I have actually cared for a laboring mum who had a hot pink downstairs that included a heart-shaped cutout so I don't think even that would throw any of them. LOL It's not about being shy about showing off my bits that I was referring to.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MamaMac123 said:


> I had a lady talk to me a few weeks ago and say her doctor told her that with PCOS she should expect to never have children. I was livid! I told this poor lady who was close to tears about what we went through and now here we are with twins. So many of us struggle with infertility but so many of us overcome it now too! How any doc can say there's no hope after not trying anything is beyond me!

My best friend was told this, but her doctor was absolutely awful. Always would ask her things like, "is there anything else wrong with you besides obesity?" I've known her practically my whole life and know the struggle she goes through to lose weight. Her doctor should know the affect PCOS has on a woman and her weight! 

It surprises me how many women have fertility issues. I've always been I guess so naive when it comes to things like that. I always thought it wasn't that common. But at the same time, this forum opens the table up to the whole world and not just the bubble of people around me. 

My husband was really worried that we would have a tough time getting pregnant, I'm not too sure why he felt this way. We were both quite shocked to have it happen the first try though! It made him feel better about being so cautious all these years though!


----------



## Jcliff

Hospital birth, already booked c section for September 29th! And I can't be happier! My natural 2 day planned birth with my daughter was terrible, I almost bled to death and her heart rate dropped numerous times. It was the scariest thing in the world and will not be chancing it again.. Happy with my c section decision!


----------



## Elsa50501

Well, today I found out that the passion tea lemonades I've been getting this week from Starbucks are a huge no-no during pregnancy. Apparently they have hibiscus flowers in them for the color and that's a "DO NOT CONSUME" during pregnancy. I hope I didn't do any damage. 

Ugh, now I'm going to worry until the 13th when we have our next scan.


----------



## Laelani

I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat. 

In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.

Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
* Emily Sophia
* Sophia Emily

OH and I cannot decide which we like better.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Elsa50501 said:


> Well, today I found out that the passion tea lemonades I've been getting this week from Starbucks are a huge no-no during pregnancy. Apparently they have hibiscus flowers in them for the color and that's a "DO NOT CONSUME" during pregnancy. I hope I didn't do any damage.
> 
> Ugh, now I'm going to worry until the 13th when we have our next scan.

Oh no...I drink the very berry hibiscus refresher drink all the time! 

What's wrong with hibiscus?!


----------



## Elsa50501

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> Well, today I found out that the passion tea lemonades I've been getting this week from Starbucks are a huge no-no during pregnancy. Apparently they have hibiscus flowers in them for the color and that's a "DO NOT CONSUME" during pregnancy. I hope I didn't do any damage.
> 
> Ugh, now I'm going to worry until the 13th when we have our next scan.
> 
> Oh no...I drink the very berry hibiscus refresher drink all the time!
> 
> What's wrong with hibiscus?!Click to expand...

Apparently hibiscus is one of the herbs that can cause miscarriage. I guess it says on the packages of the passion tea not to drink if you are pregnant (according to what I read, not seeing with my own eyes). 

Some of the things I read said that it was more relevant in the first trimester, but it's on the do not consume list of herbal things. I never knew! I thought I was being good by getting rid of all the caffeine. (I had been having about 120 mg of caffeine every couple days by having a chai tea latte since that was well within the safety limits, but then I started feeling bad and switched to the passion tea lemonades!)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Elsa50501 said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> Well, today I found out that the passion tea lemonades I've been getting this week from Starbucks are a huge no-no during pregnancy. Apparently they have hibiscus flowers in them for the color and that's a "DO NOT CONSUME" during pregnancy. I hope I didn't do any damage.
> 
> Ugh, now I'm going to worry until the 13th when we have our next scan.
> 
> Oh no...I drink the very berry hibiscus refresher drink all the time!
> 
> What's wrong with hibiscus?!Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently hibiscus is one of the herbs that can cause miscarriage. I guess it says on the packages of the passion tea not to drink if you are pregnant (according to what I read, not seeing with my own eyes).
> 
> Some of the things I read said that it was more relevant in the first trimester, but it's on the do not consume list of herbal things. I never knew! I thought I was being good by getting rid of all the caffeine. (I had been having about 120 mg of caffeine every couple days by having a chai tea latte since that was well within the safety limits, but then I started feeling bad and switched to the passion tea lemonades!)Click to expand...

Thankfully it didn't cause me to miscarry! And I did just see him the other day. Strong healthy heartbeat, so I'm not too worried. Just now I know, no more hibiscus! 

The doctor really should give you a real list of things to avoid consuming, because really there are so many, and if it weren't for this website I would have had no idea besides the basics.


----------



## zephyr

LaMere thank you! Im sure I will have lots of questions closer to the time. Im trying not to think about the birth tbh lol

I have had 2 drug free births at hospital. 
I had a drug free birth by choice and it was okay however it did hurt a lot more than I expected so when it came to my next baby I stressed to the midwife numerous times that I wanted pain relief but I would try water first and see if I could do it with just that.

well....my waters broke and labour never started I was overdue by a week or round there so they gave me syntocin (I think thats what it is called) and I couldnt do a water birth

I begged the entire time for pain relief and she kept telling me to wait until it was bad and then during an internal she said I wasnt fully dialated so i had to wait and I screamed at her that she better get me some pain relief (mid internal) so she pushed my cervix over his head and said "too late start pushing"
I just cried and cried, she was just awful!
Having an induced labor with no drugs was terrifying for me it was 10x worse than my drug free birth beforehand.

so then I had twins after that and that obviously had to be at hospital with an epidural I chose what I felt was safest for babies, also being under ob care as opposed to midwifery care made me feel better about being at the hospital, however the aftercare treatment was awful!! Im not even going to go into that part.....I was out of there after 2 nights with the twins, I couldnt handle another night there.

so....for me being at hospital has always been stressful, I end up leaving as soon as im allowed to, the longest stay was 2 nights with the twins, the others I left the next morning.
Going drug free again does scare me tho as I really only have that induced labour in my mind!
tho I know with the one before that I was more relaxed as I mostly laboured at home, I literally walked into the hospital and started pushing.

does water really help with pain?? And have you tried the tens machine thing?


----------



## zephyr

Laelani said:


> I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat.
> 
> In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.
> 
> Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
> * Emily Sophia
> * Sophia Emily
> 
> OH and I cannot decide which we like better.

emily sophia!

But then emily has always been a favourite for me :)
Do both first names on their own go with the last name you will be using?


----------



## cntrygrl

Yes make sure her initials don't spell anything. We were going to do Parker Michael, but then realized his initials would spell PMS.


----------



## AshleyLK

zephyr said:


> LaMere thank you! Im sure I will have lots of questions closer to the time. Im trying not to think about the birth tbh lol
> 
> I have had 2 drug free births at hospital.
> I had a drug free birth by choice and it was okay however it did hurt a lot more than I expected so when it came to my next baby I stressed to the midwife numerous times that I wanted pain relief but I would try water first and see if I could do it with just that.
> 
> well....my waters broke and labour never started I was overdue by a week or round there so they gave me syntocin (I think thats what it is called) and I couldnt do a water birth
> 
> I begged the entire time for pain relief and she kept telling me to wait until it was bad and then during an internal she said I wasnt fully dialated so i had to wait and I screamed at her that she better get me some pain relief (mid internal) so she pushed my cervix over his head and said "too late start pushing"
> I just cried and cried, she was just awful!
> Having an induced labor with no drugs was terrifying for me it was 10x worse than my drug free birth beforehand.
> 
> so then I had twins after that and that obviously had to be at hospital with an epidural I chose what I felt was safest for babies, also being under ob care as opposed to midwifery care made me feel better about being at the hospital, however the aftercare treatment was awful!! Im not even going to go into that part.....I was out of there after 2 nights with the twins, I couldnt handle another night there.
> 
> so....for me being at hospital has always been stressful, I end up leaving as soon as im allowed to, the longest stay was 2 nights with the twins, the others I left the next morning.
> Going drug free again does scare me tho as I really only have that induced labour in my mind!
> tho I know with the one before that I was more relaxed as I mostly laboured at home, I literally walked into the hospital and started pushing.
> 
> does water really help with pain?? And have you tried the tens machine thing?

Wow I'm so sorry you had that experience, that woman sounds wretched. I am not a fan of pain myself either. With my first, my water broke at home and as soon as I got to the hospital I made it clear i wanted an epidural ASAP.



zephyr said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat.
> 
> In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.
> 
> Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
> * Emily Sophia
> * Sophia Emily
> 
> OH and I cannot decide which we like better.
> 
> emily sophia!
> 
> But then emily has always been a favourite for me :)
> Do both first names on their own go with the last name you will be using?Click to expand...


I second Emily Sophia


----------



## hopettc3

I'm with Emily Sophia as well!! It sounds beautiful!


----------



## newlywed2013

I like Emily Sophia


----------



## jmandrews

AllStar said:


> I've been feeling a lot of movement the past couple of days but there's still quiet days too, can't wait until it's proper kicks every day
> 
> Hospital birth for me if I make it! Lol with dd, I arrived at the local hospital to be checked over before we drove almost 2 hours away to the larger hospital (was due to give birth at larger one as dd had a 2 vessel cord) and she was born 15 minutes later! All being well this time though I'm allowed to deliver at the local one so I should hopefully make it there!

My DD had a 2 vessel cord too :) I've not heard of anyone else's baby ever having it.


----------



## Kittycat155

Oh 1DPO!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## vickyandchick

Laelani said:


> I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat.
> 
> In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.
> 
> Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
> * Emily Sophia
> * Sophia Emily
> 
> OH and I cannot decide which we like better.

I like Emily Sophia best :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree - Emily Sophia :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

I think both names are lovely. Emily is one of mine so I would also go Emily Sophia.


----------



## kiki28

Thanks everyone for the home birth advise definitely going to look more into it now and see what I can come up with!


----------



## Laelani

zephyr said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat.
> 
> In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.
> 
> Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
> * Emily Sophia
> * Sophia Emily
> 
> OH and I cannot decide which we like better.
> 
> emily sophia!
> 
> But then emily has always been a favourite for me :)
> Do both first names on their own go with the last name you will be using?Click to expand...

Yes it does though I think Emily Sophia works best but OH likes them flipped. 



cntrygrl said:


> Yes make sure her initials don't spell anything. We were going to do Parker Michael, but then realized his initials would spell PMS.

ESC or SEC so nothing too horrible. Maybe with the initials ESC she would become a computer programmer or something :rofl: Only a few more days until we find out for sure it's a girl or not. 



AshleyLK said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> LaMere thank you! Im sure I will have lots of questions closer to the time. Im trying not to think about the birth tbh lol
> 
> I have had 2 drug free births at hospital.
> I had a drug free birth by choice and it was okay however it did hurt a lot more than I expected so when it came to my next baby I stressed to the midwife numerous times that I wanted pain relief but I would try water first and see if I could do it with just that.
> 
> well....my waters broke and labour never started I was overdue by a week or round there so they gave me syntocin (I think thats what it is called) and I couldnt do a water birth
> 
> I begged the entire time for pain relief and she kept telling me to wait until it was bad and then during an internal she said I wasnt fully dialated so i had to wait and I screamed at her that she better get me some pain relief (mid internal) so she pushed my cervix over his head and said "too late start pushing"
> I just cried and cried, she was just awful!
> Having an induced labor with no drugs was terrifying for me it was 10x worse than my drug free birth beforehand.
> 
> so then I had twins after that and that obviously had to be at hospital with an epidural I chose what I felt was safest for babies, also being under ob care as opposed to midwifery care made me feel better about being at the hospital, however the aftercare treatment was awful!! Im not even going to go into that part.....I was out of there after 2 nights with the twins, I couldnt handle another night there.
> 
> so....for me being at hospital has always been stressful, I end up leaving as soon as im allowed to, the longest stay was 2 nights with the twins, the others I left the next morning.
> Going drug free again does scare me tho as I really only have that induced labour in my mind!
> tho I know with the one before that I was more relaxed as I mostly laboured at home, I literally walked into the hospital and started pushing.
> 
> does water really help with pain?? And have you tried the tens machine thing?
> 
> Wow I'm so sorry you had that experience, that woman sounds wretched. I am not a fan of pain myself either. With my first, my water broke at home and as soon as I got to the hospital I made it clear i wanted an epidural ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat.
> 
> In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.
> 
> Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
> * Emily Sophia
> * Sophia Emily
> 
> OH and I cannot decide which we like better.Click to expand...
> 
> emily sophia!
> 
> But then emily has always been a favourite for me :)
> Do both first names on their own go with the last name you will be using?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I second Emily SophiaClick to expand...

Thanks.



hopettc3 said:


> I'm with Emily Sophia as well!! It sounds beautiful!

Thank you. 



newlywed2013 said:


> I like Emily Sophia

Thanks.



vickyandchick said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat.
> 
> In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.
> 
> Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
> * Emily Sophia
> * Sophia Emily
> 
> OH and I cannot decide which we like better.
> 
> I like Emily Sophia best :DClick to expand...

Thanks! 



CharlieKeys said:


> I agree - Emily Sophia :)

Thanks!



Loopy Laura said:


> I think both names are lovely. Emily is one of mine so I would also go Emily Sophia.

Thanks!! 


Thank you ladies so much for your opinions and I totally agree. :)


----------



## Jcliff

I start back to work this week. I was lucky enough to have almost a year with my daughter. But I won't be that lucky when baby #2 comes! I will probably only take 8 weeks maternity


----------



## newlywed2013

Anyone else having trouble with sleep? I keep waking up in the middle of the night- sometimes 2 am, feeling completely rested, and today, after a whole 6 hours of sleep I am wide awake.


----------



## MamaMac123

On fertility issues - I think it's 3 part why so many women suffer from infertility now. Partly I think it's the simple fact that it's so openly talked about now. I think a lot of women had unexplained infertility and there just wasn't anything to be done. My half brother is adopted because his mom could never have babies. When we were going through all our stuff I remember telling her maybe it wasn't worth it to pour money into fertility treatments, maybe I should just adopt. She got very emotional and told me to take advantage of all the medical options she never had and even offered to help us financially if that's what it took. I was blown away! But it made me think about how much harder infertility must have been when there was literally nothing you could do. Also though I think infertility is on the rise because women are marrying and having kids later in life and also due to environmental causes, food pesticides etc. I think all of it plays a factor. 

Baby name - I prefer Emily Sophia as well! So cute! 

Zephyr - this is my first pregnancy so obviously I have no first hand experience but everything I've read or researched says that induction makes labor sooooooo much worse! It almost guarantees you'll want/need that epidural. Honestly I'm more against induction than c section. If they say they need to induce me I'd go straight to c section instead. That said I know there are lots of women who get te epidural and induction goes fine for them but I also know so many women who were induced and just have horror stories from it. My friend was induced with her twins and had 4 failed epidurals. Her body just wouldn't take to them. So she ended up with a twin vaginal birth with both pitocin and Cytotec and was seriously traumatized by the whole experience. I think if you go naturally without the induction drugs you'll be able to do a natural birth and have a much better experience. And that midwife you had sounds like a psycho! That is insane! 

On sleeping - I was up this morning at 7 unable to go back to bed and I'm usual a sleep in girl. Can't sleep in anymore now I'm pregnant. So sad!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Definitely Emily Sophia :) Beautiful name!

My sleep has been suffering for a few weeks now. I wake up thirsty and needing to pee, or just uncomfortable, or simply just awake. I seem to have pulled a muscle under my ribcage on the right, and that kept me awake for a while last night. Normally when I have pain in my ribcage it's pleuritis, which gets less painful if you lie on it, but this was worse when I lay on it, so I had to shuffle around a bit to try and get comfy. Also having round ligament pains which don't help with the getting comfy.

A couple of people at work told me I looked a bit more 'alive' than usual the other day, must have been because I slept through from 8.30-6! That hasn't happened in such a long time and I did feel so much better for it. Not been able to do it again since though! They're used to me looking shattered anyway, so it was nice to be told I looked quite perky for a change!

I actually had a non-scary baby dream the other night, featuring my own baby! That's the first time that's happened, normally it's been horrible m/c dreams. but in this one I was cuddling my little one, who was a boy with blonde hair and lovely blue eyes the same as hubby's. Hubby's hair is dark brown/grey now but he was blonde as a little boy. I'm still feeling girl vibes, as is apparently everyone else, but this is such a boy-heavy group, maybe mine's a little boy too! Only 22 weeks to go to find out! :haha:


----------



## kel21

cntrygrl said:


> Kitty-- Did you do fertility meds and IUI or were you able to get pregnant naturally? It's nice knowing that someone else understands the struggle. We had many dr's appointments and different surgeries and procedures.

I was married before and never could get pg for 3 years, did not do any fertility treatments. My current dh and I got surprised by my dh after 5 months of ntnp and I figured I would have to do treatments or something! So I thought #2 would be no problem... Wrong! 6 1/2 years later, countless tests, surgeries, drugs, 2 angels... nothing! We gave up, and then surprise! :happydance: So I understand the struggle. And by the way my problem was severe endo.


----------



## rbourre

16 weeks today. 

I had Pitocin after my c-section with my daughter. I don't remember it being bad, but I have blocked out a lot of her birth since it was so awful. I think I'd rather be induced than have another c-section.


----------



## Kittycat155

Had a dream baby came very early and was missing a bone in head and no one would help saying it was not worth it to try and save and to go have another. I looked online and found adults with the condition and ways the parents raised them to bypass the issue. Very glad I woke up then as it was not good dream and scared shit out of me.

Think baby must have been active last night cause I woke up a bit sore where it is.


----------



## La Mere

Laelani said:


> I am so relived that I am not alone with feeling baby move! I seem to be getting more and more worried getting closer to my gender scan since I haven't been able to feel baby move and it's been almost 3 weeks since we heard the heartbeat.
> 
> In terms of the birth we will be a hospital birth. I need to have a c-section because of my back problems. We also wanted to have it scheduled as well so that our families can both be here for the birth and my doctor agrees.
> 
> Here's a little mini poll for you ladies which do you think sounds better/cuter:
> * Emily Sophia
> * Sophia Emily
> 
> OH and I cannot decide which we like better.

Emily Sophia! 



zephyr said:


> LaMere thank you! Im sure I will have lots of questions closer to the time. Im trying not to think about the birth tbh lol
> 
> I have had 2 drug free births at hospital.
> I had a drug free birth by choice and it was okay however it did hurt a lot more than I expected so when it came to my next baby I stressed to the midwife numerous times that I wanted pain relief but I would try water first and see if I could do it with just that.
> 
> well....my waters broke and labour never started I was overdue by a week or round there so they gave me syntocin (I think thats what it is called) and I couldnt do a water birth
> 
> I begged the entire time for pain relief and she kept telling me to wait until it was bad and then during an internal she said I wasnt fully dialated so i had to wait and I screamed at her that she better get me some pain relief (mid internal) so she pushed my cervix over his head and said "too late start pushing"
> I just cried and cried, she was just awful!
> Having an induced labor with no drugs was terrifying for me it was 10x worse than my drug free birth beforehand.
> 
> so then I had twins after that and that obviously had to be at hospital with an epidural I chose what I felt was safest for babies, also being under ob care as opposed to midwifery care made me feel better about being at the hospital, however the aftercare treatment was awful!! Im not even going to go into that part.....I was out of there after 2 nights with the twins, I couldnt handle another night there.
> 
> so....for me being at hospital has always been stressful, I end up leaving as soon as im allowed to, the longest stay was 2 nights with the twins, the others I left the next morning.
> Going drug free again does scare me tho as I really only have that induced labour in my mind!
> tho I know with the one before that I was more relaxed as I mostly laboured at home, I literally walked into the hospital and started pushing.
> 
> does water really help with pain?? And have you tried the tens machine thing?

You're welcome! I can relate to not wanting to think about it just yet, lol. I actually find it somewhat comforting to start thinking about it early on and talking about it helps me as well. 

That midwife just sounds awful! I am very sorry you were put through that! Never having anything really traumatic happen during either of my labors, I don't really get apprehensive until I actually start feeling contractions. I usually have a semi-low tolerance for pain, so pain makes me a bit nervous. Even the pain of waxing makes me squirm, lol. 

I do think the water does help with pain, as I don't quite remember the contractions with my daughter being as intense feeling as the contractions with my son. Of course, I did have a much shorter labor with my son and had a "dry land" birth. With my daughter, I labored mostly in the water, walked some, laid in my bed some... Still ended up having a "dry land" birth with her as well. No, I have never used a tens machine or anything of the sort.


On a side note: Baby was moving around last night quite a bit and I tried to get hubby to feel it, but I guess baby is still to little for him to feel yet. I could feel it where his hand was but he said he couldn't feel it. :/


----------



## hopettc3

Oh man! I am so glad I can never remember my dreams!


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac she really was insane. I would never ever recommend induction without an epi.
My epidural and induction went very well with the twins! I cant really fault my twin birth really only the care before and after the birth. 
I think I wasnt informed properly with my son. She said if I didnt induce id be risking infection and scared me into it.
looking back and after reading stuff I would of waited longer to see if labour started on its own but I just did what she said as I trusted she knew what she was taking about. I do think she made it fit into her schedule tho.

La mere that sounds wonderful! I really hope the water does help, it makes me feel a bit better haha. I will have to look at hiring a pool I think. I always wanted to try a water birth but both times I had planned to it was out of my hands.

My pain tolerance isnt too bad however im not sure if this is how it is for everyone else, everything I read says otherwise but the labour that I did natural was pretty mild. I had very irregular contractions for 24 ish hours a little painful but I could still function fine.
my waters broke and then no pain or anything at all for about an hour (im foggy on times) then because I was feeling nothing at all we took the long way to the hospital to pick a friend up, stopped to get a few things, meandered our way through the hospital lol
as soon as I got to my room I felt the bearing down pushing pains so it was quite intense......they reckon that labour was very short they called it from when my waters broke. 
I do hope that happens again!! I didnt like going from no pain to 'omg help' pain tho as I said, it was quite a shock to the system but being at home was so lovely.
I even made chocolate fudge and sat eating that while I had the irregular contractions at home :p


----------



## staceymxxx

Mrs Eleflump said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...

What happens at a heart ultrasound? mine is on wednesday, ive only had to wait two weeks for appointment but a month all together which isn't that long compared to some i have to wait for lol! If anything is wrong i hope its his heart or hes got downs syndrome as horrid as it sounds, chromosome is really really bad from what i've seen with short life expectancy xx

p.s sorry for late reply ive only just got internet back


----------



## staceymxxx

ljo1984 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I just had a more detailed scan at 20 weeks too, they should look for other markers too such as feamour length and Down's syndrome have the middle finger joint missing. Also I think if I remember from mine cleft palet is a marker too, all mine were looking fine but the scan still doesn't rule it out completely just cut odds by 50%, but as I said earlier it was good enough for me as was not interested in amnio, ending pregnancy or anything like that, she's have been perfect no matter whatClick to expand...

i've been sent for a extra scan to check his heart, i had one at 14 weeks which showed everything and it all looked fine.. i've been offered amnio loads of times but refused, i just couldn't take that risk at all x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

staceymxxx said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What happens at a heart ultrasound? mine is on wednesday, ive only had to wait two weeks for appointment but a month all together which isn't that long compared to some i have to wait for lol! If anything is wrong i hope its his heart or hes got downs syndrome as horrid as it sounds, chromosome is really really bad from what i've seen with short life expectancy xx
> 
> p.s sorry for late reply ive only just got internet backClick to expand...

I don't know, as my first won't be for another 6 weeks or so. As far as I'm aware, for me, they look at the heart rate, as that's what can be damaged in my case, and if it is damaged there will possibly be scar tissue (though I'm not sure that'd be visible on U/S) and baby's heart rate will be slow. In my case, by the time I have these special scans, the structure of baby's heart will already have been checked at the 20-week scan, so if the structure is fine I don't think they'll look in detail at it again. Maybe they'll look in detail at your LO's heart structure and how it's beating etc at your scan, as you won't have had your anomaly scan yet? I really hope all is ok for you :hugs:


----------



## mommyberry

ESC - Emily Sophia is cute... though late I'd like to register my vote Lealani!

I've taken fertility treatment too. But like Mamamac said it wasn't as horrible as many other women have had. My brother in law and co-sister in Philadelphia are still going through that rough journey and my heart breaks to see how anxious / dejected they get at every failed round of IUI or IVF. I also feel that infertility has risen due to pollution, GM foods and delayed conception planning. One of my doctor friends had once told that 25 - 28 is the child bearing age for women. And these days let alone ttc... people are not even thinking of a partner at that age. My PCOS, Thyroid problem and 2 years of infertility treatment put me through enough hell so now I'd really like to lay back and enjoy this pregnancy thoroughly. :haha:

I think I speak for many first timers in here when I say that except for hearing about that excruciating pain and hard labor we have nothing to really hold on to and haven't really thought beyond a hospital birth for it is a completely unknown territory we are dwelling into. If I somehow summon my courage and opt for home birth I wouldn't even know what to do if something goes wrong. Still... There is a lot of research on this pending to be done on my side. But as of now Hospital birth it is. Like cntrygirl said, this is the result of our hard earned pregnancy... we'd do anything to keep it in a safest possible scenario.

I feel some weird movements down there but doesn't really feel like a baby... I just keep thinking that it is gas. :haha: Waiting to be kicked! ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

staceymxxx said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What happens at a heart ultrasound? mine is on wednesday, ive only had to wait two weeks for appointment but a month all together which isn't that long compared to some i have to wait for lol! If anything is wrong i hope its his heart or hes got downs syndrome as horrid as it sounds, chromosome is really really bad from what i've seen with short life expectancy xx
> 
> p.s sorry for late reply ive only just got internet backClick to expand...

We had to see a fetal cardiologist with our little girl. All the did was enlarge the pictures of the heart, check the valves, chambers, the septum, blood flow through all the chambers, the heart beat to see if it was regular etc.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hey,
Hope everyone's doing ok. :flower:

Not been around for a couple of days.
Had a horrible stomach bug.

Will chexk through see if there's anything needing updating. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Eek! See talk of birth already! I kind of foget I've got to go through all that birth stuff until the last few weeks! :haha:

I may have to have a home birth, as my last labour was only 35 minutes long. But I do worry about if things were to go wrong too. I like the nice birthing centres that are midwifery run


----------



## zephyr

35 minutes yoyo? Oh my! And I thought mine were fast!

I went off sugar mostly but after I wrote about that fudge earlier id been craving it all day so I sent hubby to go get me some stuff to make some and omg yum!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Glad you're feeling better Yoyo, was thinking about you after your post in 2nd tri. 35 mins labour, I'm so jealous! Mine will probably be 35 hours:haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Wow 35 minutes! That's amazing, so quick! That definitely doesn't leave you much time to get to the hospital. I'm sure they'll have all the precautions ready to home birth.

My first birth was 3hrs start to finish and my second was about 4hrs start to finish but I had to get started on picotin that time, so I think that's why it took a bit longer. I tend to go fully in to labour quickly, contractions both came repeatedly one after another until pushing in both of my births.
The midwife told me in my last labour to ignore anyone who tells me to wait and labour at home until the contractions get closer to go in, and she thinks I'd definitely not make it to the hospital if I started going in to labour at home and to go to the hospital asap. I was induced both times previously though!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I keep joking my husband with be te one to deliver the baby...seriously, I think he's pass out! 

Thanks-the leaking has slowed down. Still think it could be amniotic fluid, but I'm not going to panic too much, as it happened last time and I ended up overdue anyway! Only one spot of blood since too and he is kicking away :)

Wow sister rose! Are you having a home birth? 3 hours for a 1st labour is so fast! 

Vickyandchick-I'm sure it will be quick for you-best thing is to not be on your back, but try to let gravity help-birthing balls Are great for bouncing them down lol

Zephyr-fudge, yum! Love it. Your twins are adorable by the way :) I bet they will be great siblings for little baby.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow yo yo!! Only 6 days until you're at the half way point!! :) 

I'm starting to struggle with my hips and back. Normally don't get this until right at the end so, I'm starting to panic he's going to be a BIG boy!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharlieKeys said:


> Wow yo yo!! Only 6 days until you're at the half way point!! :)
> 
> I'm starting to struggle with my hips and back. Normally don't get this until right at the end so, I'm starting to panic he's going to be a BIG boy!!

How big were your other babies? I think each subsequent pregnancy you get more aches and pains anyway. I definitely got more pains with dd2 and she was lighter than dd2! But my bump was bigger.

Can't believe we are all heading towards the middle over the next few weeks! :)


----------



## AllStar

Yo_Yo said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Wow yo yo!! Only 6 days until you're at the half way point!! :)
> 
> I'm starting to struggle with my hips and back. Normally don't get this until right at the end so, I'm starting to panic he's going to be a BIG boy!!
> 
> How big were your other babies? I think each subsequent pregnancy you get more aches and pains anyway. I definitely got more pains with dd2 and she was lighter than dd2! But my bump was bigger.
> 
> Can't believe we are all heading towards the middle over the next few weeks! :)Click to expand...

I got a lot more pain second time round too and dd was a lot lighter than ds. I'm starting to get quite sore if I do too much walking so I'm guessing it's going to be the same this time. I think having toddlers/other kids to run about after means you don't rest as much as you do with #1 so maybe that's why some ladies get sorer with subsequent pregnancies too?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Think your right Allstar! 
All worth it in the end though :)


----------



## Jcliff

Is everyone feeling baby? I feel baby sometimes! Usually when I'm sitting or laying down. No big kicks yet just tiny movements


----------



## SisterRose

I'm not feeling baby yet, though I'm dragging behind at the end of October so still early days!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Feeling baby most days. Hubby felt a kick a few days ago too. :)

But some days I go without feeling barely a thing, and then I worry.


----------



## ljo1984

I've started feeling it more last few days again sitting or laying down and not massive kicks as placentas at front cushioning it all. But glad I'm starting to feel it more. Makes it so much more real


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yoyo I'm happy to see you're okay, I've been worried since your post in the second tri boards! 

17 weeks today! Still no movement over here, but I do feel my "bump" getting bigger. 

My husband told me that last night my breathing was really shallow, almost like I was out of breath. He said he's never heard me breath like that before, and thought it was weird. He also said I was on my back. I'm doing everything I can short of buying the pregnancy pillow to keep myself from rolling over. As it is I'm putting three pillows behind my back at night, but with a king size bed there's plenty of room to move over some and get away from them.


----------



## hopettc3

Glad you're doing better Yo_Yo! 

I've been feeling little flicks! I wish it was more often as that is the only thing that really reminds me that I'm pregnant. I'm also definitely feeling more soreness and pain this time. I didn't get any migraines with my last 2, but this time its all the time! And I get really bad back pain. I guess that's what you get when you have two little ones to chase after.

Insomnia is also kicking in. I'm a tummy sleeper and if I'm not on my tummy, I'm on my right side. I know they say we should try to sleep on our left sides, but geez its hard!


----------



## MamaMac123

No movements yet for me. I've thought I may have felt it once or twice but it's so quick I really don't know. Can't wait to feel them!

Also dealing with aches and pains. Tailbone pain is killing me! Also having some headaches and random dizziness now. A weird one, the past week I've noticed my nipples going hard a lot! And it hurts! So bizarre. My friend said that's typical. Anyone else dealing with that??


----------



## staceymxxx

Mrs Eleflump said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What happens at a heart ultrasound? mine is on wednesday, ive only had to wait two weeks for appointment but a month all together which isn't that long compared to some i have to wait for lol! If anything is wrong i hope its his heart or hes got downs syndrome as horrid as it sounds, chromosome is really really bad from what i've seen with short life expectancy xx
> 
> p.s sorry for late reply ive only just got internet backClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know, as my first won't be for another 6 weeks or so. As far as I'm aware, for me, they look at the heart rate, as that's what can be damaged in my case, and if it is damaged there will possibly be scar tissue (though I'm not sure that'd be visible on U/S) and baby's heart rate will be slow. In my case, by the time I have these special scans, the structure of baby's heart will already have been checked at the 20-week scan, so if the structure is fine I don't think they'll look in detail at it again. Maybe they'll look in detail at your LO's heart structure and how it's beating etc at your scan, as you won't have had your anomaly scan yet? I really hope all is ok for you :hugs:Click to expand...

no my 20 week scan will be 22nd of may roughly, thats what hospital said when i rung to ask them due to not having letter yet... i'm so nervous for wednesday x


----------



## staceymxxx

CharlieKeys said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What happens at a heart ultrasound? mine is on wednesday, ive only had to wait two weeks for appointment but a month all together which isn't that long compared to some i have to wait for lol! If anything is wrong i hope its his heart or hes got downs syndrome as horrid as it sounds, chromosome is really really bad from what i've seen with short life expectancy xx
> 
> p.s sorry for late reply ive only just got internet backClick to expand...
> 
> We had to see a fetal cardiologist with our little girl. All the did was enlarge the pictures of the heart, check the valves, chambers, the septum, blood flow through all the chambers, the heart beat to see if it was regular etc.Click to expand...

did u get a sneak peek of baby? i'm just wanting it over and done with now, all looked ok with his heart at 14 weeks so hopefully it will still be same x


----------



## lauraemily17

Hello ladies. I've been a bit quiet on here since first posting. 

Got a couple of updates. Due date has changed from 18th to 14th and we're having our second little boy. Still thinking about names, favourites so far are either Maxwell or Zane. Still want to do some more looking though, not sure if either are the one. 

Here his latest pics. 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/0F92379E-7D23-4A47-802F-1FE508C93D0D.jpg

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/BF970FBB-E888-4F40-8DA8-BF2BAAE36627.jpg

I can't believe how quick some of you ladies have laboured! With my first it was 36 hours of induced, failed epidural hell! The pushing was the best part as it meant it was nearly over. Really hoping to go natural this time but that depends on how comfy baby gets. I can't got overdue so if he doesn't come of his own accord before then it'll be another induction. 

I'm feeling movement too. Started really early this time and feel it nearly every day. Still mostly light little rolls or taps but getting the odd proper kick now. Had the strongest yet today. 

Good luck to the ladies with scans coming up.


----------



## staceymxxx

Girls i'm so angry.. i was on a probation with work & my manager isn't keeping me on as according to him i work slower then others its a load of crap hes using that as an excuse and hes getting rid of me because i'm pregnant!!!


----------



## AllStar

I'm getting more headaches/migraines this time round too but as you say yoyo, definitely worth it!! :)

Lovely pics Lauraemily, congrats on another little boy :) 

That's awful Stacey!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Stacey - if you're in the uk, not keeping you on during or after probation is still a dismissal so you should be able to appeal that. They should give factual evidence of why they feel you're slower than others and if you say it is sex discrimination that should make them concerned enough to keep you on! You may not want to stay on after that anyway - that's horrible for you and hope you find something else soon.


----------



## rbourre

Last night, baby was moving around a lot and quite a bit today too. :D

I am exhausted today. I went out last night to my cousins buck and doe (which is basically a fundraiser for their wedding). I didn't get home until 2 am and wasn't asleep until closer to 3. I haven't stayed up that late since before I became a mom. I also cleaned my daughters room and put away a bunch of laundry today. I put all of her winter clothes away and put the lighter clothes in her drawers/closet. I am so tired and ready for bed and it's not even 8 pm yet.


----------



## newlywed2013

Left is tonight, right was t
12 Weeks. I can even see a difference between tonights and last Weeks

https://i58.tinypic.com/2hnnebr.jpg


----------



## Baby3onboard

Yo_Yo said:


> Feeling baby most days. Hubby felt a kick a few days ago too. :)
> 
> But some days I go without feeling barely a thing, and then I worry.



I do this too. I've been feeling baby boy move for a few weeks now, and some days quite a lot. Then today I haven't felt hardly anything and I'm trying not to worry. I know I shouldn't, but oh well!


----------



## kiki28

17 weeks today :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

staceymxxx said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What happens at a heart ultrasound? mine is on wednesday, ive only had to wait two weeks for appointment but a month all together which isn't that long compared to some i have to wait for lol! If anything is wrong i hope its his heart or hes got downs syndrome as horrid as it sounds, chromosome is really really bad from what i've seen with short life expectancy xx
> 
> p.s sorry for late reply ive only just got internet backClick to expand...
> 
> We had to see a fetal cardiologist with our little girl. All the did was enlarge the pictures of the heart, check the valves, chambers, the septum, blood flow through all the chambers, the heart beat to see if it was regular etc.Click to expand...
> 
> did u get a sneak peek of baby? i'm just wanting it over and done with now, all looked ok with his heart at 14 weeks so hopefully it will still be same xClick to expand...

Yeah they did all the measurements to see that she was up to date with her due date :)


----------



## cntrygrl

As for movements I haven't really felt any kicks or much movement. I did feel the baby roll after dtd.

MamaMac-- I had the same thing with the nipples. It has definitely calmed down for me now though luckily. It gets a tad irritating.


----------



## Yo_Yo

lauraemily17 said:
 

> Hello ladies. I've been a bit quiet on here since first posting.
> 
> Got a couple of updates. Due date has changed from 18th to 14th and we're having our second little boy. Still thinking about names, favourites so far are either Maxwell or Zane. Still want to do some more looking though, not sure if either are the one.
> 
> Here his latest pics.
> 
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/0F92379E-7D23-4A47-802F-1FE508C93D0D.jpg
> 
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/BF970FBB-E888-4F40-8DA8-BF2BAAE36627.jpg
> 
> I can't believe how quick some of you ladies have laboured! With my first it was 36 hours of induced, failed epidural hell! The pushing was the best part as it meant it was nearly over. Really hoping to go natural this time but that depends on how comfy baby gets. I can't got overdue so if he doesn't come of his own accord before then it'll be another induction.
> 
> I'm feeling movement too. Started really early this time and feel it nearly every day. Still mostly light little rolls or taps but getting the odd proper kick now. Had the strongest yet today.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies with scans coming up.

He is so cute! What great pics :) I'm sure he is smiling?! 

will update the list! Another :blue: boy!! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Girls i'm so angry.. i was on a probation with work & my manager isn't keeping me on as according to him i work slower then others its a load of crap hes using that as an excuse and hes getting rid of me because i'm pregnant!!!

That's awful! :growlmad: any chance of negotiation? Such as extending your probationary period? Any meeting prior to this to review how your getting on? 
Surely they should have given you a chance to put right these supposed issues prior to your probation meeting?

If it's a big company, I'd take it above his head to HR or his boss. It's very dodgy.
So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Baby3onboard said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling baby most days. Hubby felt a kick a few days ago too. :)
> 
> But some days I go without feeling barely a thing, and then I worry.
> 
> 
> 
> I do this too. I've been feeling baby boy move for a few weeks now, and some days quite a lot. Then today I haven't felt hardly anything and I'm trying not to worry. I know I shouldn't, but oh well!Click to expand...

Really don't worry-chances are when your not feeling them, baby is kicking your insides or towards to back where you can't feel it. As you get further on, when baby is kicking the back, you know as their back starts to stick out as they kick your insides!


----------



## newlywed2013

Appt 1 hb- 125
2- 160
3- 149

Scan June 2 but we aren't finding out we are going to have her write it down and we find out at out party on the 8th


----------



## newlywed2013

I also have been referred to a dietitian. I have gained 25 lbs so far


----------



## Jcliff

Anatomy scan on Thursday! Nervous and excited


----------



## staceymxxx

CharlieKeys said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm seeing all these Down's screening things coming back with really low risk numbers in the thousands...ours was still 'low risk' but was 1 in 600. I thought that was good until I saw all these other numbers :( I wonder why ours is like it is? The midwife didn't say anything at all about it, which makes me think there's still nothing to worry about, but 'don't worry' is easier said than done for a pregnant woman :/
> 
> My nuchal was measuring 4.3 then a week later 4.1 so no difference really, my downs come back at 1 in 280 so we have to go for a specialist heart scan on baby to make sure his heart has formed ok and if not then not sure what course of action is but if it is then still don't know whats going to happen as it could be a chromosome problem.. although nothing at all could be wrong xClick to expand...
> 
> I really hope it's the latter for you, Stacey, and your little guy is 100% healthy. How long do you have to wait for the heart scan? I have to have those every few weeks after week 24 to make sure my autoimmune condition hasn't damaged baby's heart. If it is damaged, baby will probably need a pacemaker for life :( It's a worrying time, definitely. I'm thinking of you and your bean, and wishing you both the best.
> 
> On the bright side, baby is an onion today! 17 weeks! Happy new weeks to all who have just changed over or are about to :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> What happens at a heart ultrasound? mine is on wednesday, ive only had to wait two weeks for appointment but a month all together which isn't that long compared to some i have to wait for lol! If anything is wrong i hope its his heart or hes got downs syndrome as horrid as it sounds, chromosome is really really bad from what i've seen with short life expectancy xx
> 
> p.s sorry for late reply ive only just got internet backClick to expand...
> 
> We had to see a fetal cardiologist with our little girl. All the did was enlarge the pictures of the heart, check the valves, chambers, the septum, blood flow through all the chambers, the heart beat to see if it was regular etc.Click to expand...
> 
> did u get a sneak peek of baby? i'm just wanting it over and done with now, all looked ok with his heart at 14 weeks so hopefully it will still be same xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they did all the measurements to see that she was up to date with her due date :)Click to expand...

Oooh thankyou, i can't wait to see him now!!! i love having scans i'm slightly obsessed.. not had one in 4 weeks haha x


----------



## staceymxxx

Loopy Laura said:


> Stacey - if you're in the uk, not keeping you on during or after probation is still a dismissal so you should be able to appeal that. They should give factual evidence of why they feel you're slower than others and if you say it is sex discrimination that should make them concerned enough to keep you on! You may not want to stay on after that anyway - that's horrible for you and hope you find something else soon.

I am in the UK. Going to ring ACAS & head office tomorrow and explain how i'm not happy etc, he also said and i quote "off the record you will be better off on benefits when baby is here" The thing is, it was in a shop, i put 4 huge trolleys out to another girls 1, she is slower no reason and she got kept on and another girl failed i.d test with alcohol and shes been kept on! x


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Girls i'm so angry.. i was on a probation with work & my manager isn't keeping me on as according to him i work slower then others its a load of crap hes using that as an excuse and hes getting rid of me because i'm pregnant!!!
> 
> That's awful! :growlmad: any chance of negotiation? Such as extending your probationary period? Any meeting prior to this to review how your getting on?
> Surely they should have given you a chance to put right these supposed issues prior to your probation meeting?
> 
> If it's a big company, I'd take it above his head to HR or his boss. It's very dodgy.
> So sorry :hugs:Click to expand...

I am its a very big company, there is so much stuff i can say like how drugs were found in the shop dropped by a customer and i don't even think police have been rung yet, that happened last week! x


----------



## staceymxxx

Jcliff said:


> Anatomy scan on Thursday! Nervous and excited

I have a scan on thursday for his heart then around 22nd its my anatomy, i'm so excited!!! Have you had a letter for glucose test?X


----------



## Loopy Laura

staceymxxx said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Stacey - if you're in the uk, not keeping you on during or after probation is still a dismissal so you should be able to appeal that. They should give factual evidence of why they feel you're slower than others and if you say it is sex discrimination that should make them concerned enough to keep you on! You may not want to stay on after that anyway - that's horrible for you and hope you find something else soon.
> 
> I am in the UK. Going to ring ACAS & head office tomorrow and explain how i'm not happy etc, he also said and i quote "off the record you will be better off on benefits when baby is here" The thing is, it was in a shop, i put 4 huge trolleys out to another girls 1, she is slower no reason and she got kept on and another girl failed i.d test with alcohol and shes been kept on! xClick to expand...

That's really bad. You should definitely contact your HR department and they will be able to advise what to do about raising a grievance or appealing the decision. ACAS will also be able to help, and your trade union if your company has one. Hope you're able to sort it out.


----------



## staceymxxx

Loopy Laura said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Stacey - if you're in the uk, not keeping you on during or after probation is still a dismissal so you should be able to appeal that. They should give factual evidence of why they feel you're slower than others and if you say it is sex discrimination that should make them concerned enough to keep you on! You may not want to stay on after that anyway - that's horrible for you and hope you find something else soon.
> 
> I am in the UK. Going to ring ACAS & head office tomorrow and explain how i'm not happy etc, he also said and i quote "off the record you will be better off on benefits when baby is here" The thing is, it was in a shop, i put 4 huge trolleys out to another girls 1, she is slower no reason and she got kept on and another girl failed i.d test with alcohol and shes been kept on! xClick to expand...
> 
> That's really bad. You should definitely contact your HR department and they will be able to advise what to do about raising a grievance or appealing the decision. ACAS will also be able to help, and your trade union if your company has one. Hope you're able to sort it out.Click to expand...

Thankyou, he hasn't even done 1 risk assesment and he has known i was pregnant since the 28th of january! its just ridiculous, my complaint is a mile long! x


----------



## fides

wow - i can't imagine a 35 minute labor (or even 3 hours)! 

reminds me of a story my m/w had last year - the lady had a couple contractions and called the m/w to give her a head's up. m/w said to call back once she reached the 5min apart/1min long mark. after she got off the phone, she went to go brush her teeth, and baby started coming. her husband rushed in to catch the baby - she delivered while standing there in the bathroom at the sink!! :haha:


----------



## Jcliff

staceymxxx said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Anatomy scan on Thursday! Nervous and excited
> 
> I have a scan on thursday for his heart then around 22nd its my anatomy, i'm so excited!!! Have you had a letter for glucose test?XClick to expand...


They don't usually do glucose test here until later, unless you are showing signs


----------



## zephyr

Omigosh fides!! I dont know how id feel delivering or having hubby deliver our own baby eeek how scary!

Reminds me of when I was newly pregnant with my twins I wemt to my doctors appointment which was the first of the morning. I always show early but as I walked up the drive I realised something was terrible wrong!
There was a car skidded right outside the front door door wide open kids sitting in the car.
no one at reception so I sat down and could hear screaming and people going its okay love! You are doing great!!
I didnt know what the heck was going on. Then an ambulance pulled up and this lady was still screaming. Before the paramedics could get out of the ambo I hear this tiny newborn screaming its head off and I lost it. Burst into tears lol it was such a relief as I thought someone was dying :(

my appointment was very late and I got to hear from my nurse about the birth as she delivered the baby. First time she delivered one.

Its a very small practice an old house converted into two doctors rooms so it wasnt a huge place with long halls.

apparently this ladys husband was away and she couldnt make it to the hospital, the doctors wasnt open so she was banging on the pharmacy next door yelling for help.
my nurse had decided to go in early that day which is good else she probably would of had to deliver on the side of the street with her kids in the car.

Why she didnt phone an ambulance from home is beyond me, I guess she thought maybe she would make it to hospital.


----------



## Laelani

Super exhausted as I went out to the Backstreet Boys concert last night and stood for like 4 hours straight so yeah very tired and super sore today!! Anyway I just wanted to give a quick update that I will be 18 weeks tomorrow and we have a prenatal appointment in the morning to make sure things are good and then we have our private gender scan tomorrow afternoon!!! Will make sure to pop in to update! :) Hope you are all well.


----------



## rbourre

I have been feeling baby move a lot the last 3 days. I love it. A couple little thumps, but mostly just wiggling around.


----------



## AshleyLK

newlywed2013 said:


> I also have been referred to a dietitian. I have gained 25 lbs so far

Considering your baby and placenta probably weigh no more than two pounds (I'm overestimating) I'm sure you find that weight gain very discerning.. I hope you can find a resolution:hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

AshleyLK said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I also have been referred to a dietitian. I have gained 25 lbs so far
> 
> Considering your baby and placenta probably weigh no more than two pounds (I'm overestimating) I'm sure you find that weight gain very discerning.. I hope you can find a resolution:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you., it is hard, and very unhealthy. She didn't want me gaining until 20 Weeks, as I am quite overweight to begin with. I just am so hungry. hopefully we can figure something out and limit weight gain for the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I also have been referred to a dietitian. I have gained 25 lbs so far
> 
> Considering your baby and placenta probably weigh no more than two pounds (I'm overestimating) I'm sure you find that weight gain very discerning.. I hope you can find a resolution:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you., it is hard, and very unhealthy. She didn't want me gaining until 20 Weeks, as I am quite overweight to begin with. I just am so hungry. hopefully we can figure something out and limit weight gain for the rest of my pregnancy.Click to expand...

 Have they said anything about checking for GD yet?


----------



## Kittycat155

My thought too about GD. I am overweight and nothing worse then being hungry and trying not to eat enough to gain. So far I lost 20 lbs and am maintaining 260. But I fear going the opposite way at some point. 

Did you have thyroid looked at?


----------



## newlywed2013

She hasn't says anything about gd or thyroid. I think it's just my terrible eating habits, so we will see if changing helps any


----------



## sprite30

I wish you luck newlywed, weight gain is hard. I'm holding steady at the moment but when I went in for my first appointment with my regular obgyn they really attempted to scare the crap out of me. I was 202 when we started the cycle with the fertility specialist so I'm blaming the first 5lbs I gained on the fertility meds and the regular obgyns official start weight was 207 and I just weighed in with them 9 weeks later and I was only 207.8 so I was very very happy with that but still feel fat lol

I'm starting to feel very sore now tho. I woke up this morning and my stomach hurt like I was doing crunches all night. And after sitting on my butt for nearly 8 hours today when I finished with work my tummy just hurt. I had some gardening to do tonight bc dh decided that tonight was a great night to lay down mulch and pulling the weeds is my job so I was bending and sitting low for awhile by the time I had a chance to rest and lay in bed my tummy was so sore. Ugh def taking it easy now. Those weeds can wait until October now, lol


----------



## StarBrites

I have only gained two pounds so far and I'll be 20 weeks next weekend.. Is that bad? :/ I don't know how much we should be gaining. It worries me she won't grow properly.


----------



## SisterRose

I hope that you manage to sort something out Newlywed, and if you'd like we can encourage each other eating healthy, and not to gain much more weight. I've gone from 10st(about 140lbs) to 220lb in two-three years with pregnancy and whatnot. I didn't overly gain with dd2 but I did gain quite a bit afterards, and in this pregnancy ive put on around 14lbs already. I'm aiming not to gain any more now which I know is possible as I only gained around 21lb with each other baby including baby, placenta, waters and lost a good 9-10lb of that right after birth.
I did have GD in my first pregnancy but as far as I'm aware GD doesn't make YOU gain weight rapidly, it just increases the babies risk of being a big baby.


----------



## kiki28

I'm off to the drs this morning as I'm still getting bad pains in my stomach :( I'm also going to complain about the midwife I saw there the other day for just brushing off all my concerns too!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Kiki, hope you get some answers. x


----------



## zephyr

Good luck kiki!

Its different that you guys are weighed at your appointments and your weight is watched. We dont get weighed, except my twin pregnancy I got weighed during the last 10 weeks of that but all my other pregnancies I was just asked a starting weight.

I eat very healthy gluten free mostly veg and meat diet yet I have gained 10kgs last I checked. I actually hid the scales cos I didnt want to stress about it.
if that makes anyone feel better :) you are not alone on the weight gain!!
Ive been slipping with the healthy eating the last week or two tho :/ tonight I gorged on pickles dipped in cream cheese. Yum!


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks everyone! Love having such a support system!

So todays my birthday and I just woke up at 4am in tears because of a dream, then I heard someone that kept saying "hello" and it sounded like it was in my apartment! As I woke up, I think it actually was just my hubby snoring and I was still out of it, but I don't really know and I am a ball of nerves now! What a way to start a birthday!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy birthday newlywed! I hope your day improves! I'm sure you will be able to work something out with the doctor for the rest of the pregnancy re weight gain.

Has anybody flown anywhere during pregnancy yet? We are planning a trip to New York in early June (I'm in London) when I will be 22 weeks. I know guidance says there isn't a risk (except that there won't be any care on the plane if anything does happen and risk of thrombosis) but am still a bit worried about the pressure in the cabin etc. I remember last year when I wasn't pregnant I went on holiday and I felt really bloated and the flight triggered my period and I'm just worried something similar will happen! But I would like a holiday before little one arrives! Any advice from previous experience would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GeralynB

Happy Birthday! 
I flew to Mexico 2 days after I found out I was pregnant. Don't think it made any difference since it was so early. I will be flying to Chicago in July when I'm around 25 weeks. I think you just need to drink a lot of water and get up and walk because you're at a higher risk for blood clots.
15 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

I think some pregnancies just naturally lead to more weight gain. I put on about 70lbs with ds1 and by now had put on around 10lbs I think, whereas this time I've only gained 1lb. I think for me it's also a lesson learnt from first time round. I ate whatever I wanted, whenever I wanted and craved sweets & chocolate something awful so it's not surprising I put so much on. I'm being a lot more thoughtful about what I'm eating this time plus my morning sickness is still lingering which puts me off food. Last time eating made it better! (There really was no hope for me!) 

I'm really really hoping to put on a lot less this time. Took me 18months to loose it last time. I wasn't one of the lucky ladies whose weight dropped off through breastfeeding.


----------



## vickyandchick

Happy birthday newlywed, hope you have a fab day:flower:

On the subject of weight gain, I think I've gained about 12lbs so far? Tbh I couldn't give a crap what the scales say, the only place I've put weight on is my belly and boobs and I don't think I look any fatter but that's my personal opinion:haha:

I've had a terrible weekend, my OH and I broke up on Sunday:cry: We were arguing and agreed to take a couple of days apart but he came home and said it was over. He said he still loves me and I still make him happy, he just doesn't want to be with me anymore:shrug::cry: 
I just can't believe we're over:nope:


----------



## Jcliff

I've lost 12 lbs in the first tri so luckily I have some weight to spare! Really try to be active and eat healthy.. You are only in the beggining of your second tri. You will gain a lot the last trimester! It's mostly water but it's just miserable!!


----------



## newlywed2013

Double post


----------



## cntrygrl

I started out at 124 and last appointment I was at 134. So I had gained 10lbs that was at my 13week check up. We'll see what I weigh in at this Friday at 17weeks. I've also been trying to do 30 minutes on the treadmill every other day. My mum who is a freak of nature gained 50, 55, and 65 for each of us kids and was back down to pregnancy weight of 110 by her 6 week check up. I think that had to do more with her young age and how active she was.


----------



## newlywed2013

vickyandchick said:


> Happy birthday newlywed, hope you have a fab day:flower:
> 
> On the subject of weight gain, I think I've gained about 12lbs so far? Tbh I couldn't give a crap what the scales say, the only place I've put weight on is my belly and boobs and I don't think I look any fatter but that's my personal opinion:haha:
> 
> I've had a terrible weekend, my OH and I broke up on Sunday:cry: We were arguing and agreed to take a couple of days apart but he came home and said it was over. He said he still loves me and I still make him happy, he just doesn't want to be with me anymore:shrug::cry:
> I just can't believe we're over:nope:


I am so sorry :( I couldn't imagine how hard that must be : hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy birthday Newlywed! :cake:

Vicky-thinking of you with you oh troubles :hugs:

Loopylaura-I flew with dd2 at 18 weeks pregnant to Venice. My tips are;
Get travel insurance that covers pregnancy
Wear flight socks
Try to get a seat with leg room
Find out the address of the local hospital in case if emergencies 
Drink plenty of water
And...enjoy yourself!! :)

Had no complications from flying, and really enjoyed our break


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> I'm off to the drs this morning as I'm still getting bad pains in my stomach :( I'm also going to complain about the midwife I saw there the other day for just brushing off all my concerns too!

Hope all is well honey :flower:


----------



## AshleyLK

Newlywed-happy bday! And it's interesting you should have such a dream because I just had a creepy dream like that too..that a man came right up to our huge bedroom window in the middle of the night-jolted me awake! Had a hard time sleeping after that now I am also nervous about putting my dd in her own room :(

Geralyn-I just flew a week ago with my dd. all was fine (other than having to entertain my dd on a plane LOL. ) I will fly again around 18 weeks. I didn't feel any differently. I did fly 1st class and appreciated the extra space.


Vicky- so sorry about the relationship troubles. Maybe this route will make your pregnancy more stress free? I hope so.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy birthday newlywed! I'm sorry you're going through this thing with the weight gain. Honestly from the pictures you posted it doesn't look like you've gotten bigger anywhere but belly and boobs. I hope it all works out for you. 

Vicky, I'm sorry that happened! Maybe in the long run it'll all be for the best for all three of you. 

Kiki I hope everything's okay!


----------



## kel21

Happy birthday newlywed! :cake:
I have stopped weighing myself at home (too depressing) but at my last appt I had gained about 14lbs, which in reality is about 20lbs :blush: Trying not to stress, but I tend to be an all or nothing kind of girl. If I am on a diet I can say no and limit myself. But when not on a diet I can't say no...to anything! :wacko: Plus I'm lazy and find it hard to stick with exercise :blush: I hate myself sometimes! :dohh:



Loopy Laura said:


> Happy birthday newlywed! I hope your day improves! I'm sure you will be able to work something out with the doctor for the rest of the pregnancy re weight gain.
> 
> Has anybody flown anywhere during pregnancy yet? We are planning a trip to New York in early June (I'm in London) when I will be 22 weeks. I know guidance says there isn't a risk (except that there won't be any care on the plane if anything does happen and risk of thrombosis) but am still a bit worried about the pressure in the cabin etc. I remember last year when I wasn't pregnant I went on holiday and I felt really bloated and the flight triggered my period and I'm just worried something similar will happen! But I would like a holiday before little one arrives! Any advice from previous experience would be great. Thanks.

I have not flown yet but will in a couple of weeks when I will be about 21 weeks. Fxd for us both :thumbup:



vickyandchick said:


> Happy birthday newlywed, hope you have a fab day:flower:
> 
> On the subject of weight gain, I think I've gained about 12lbs so far? Tbh I couldn't give a crap what the scales say, the only place I've put weight on is my belly and boobs and I don't think I look any fatter but that's my personal opinion:haha:
> 
> I've had a terrible weekend, my OH and I broke up on Sunday:cry: We were arguing and agreed to take a couple of days apart but he came home and said it was over. He said he still loves me and I still make him happy, he just doesn't want to be with me anymore:shrug::cry:
> I just can't believe we're over:nope:

So sorry hun :hugs:

Things are starting to get a little more crazy around here, between baseball and soccer, and homework I'm going crazy! Lol. Baby has been very wiggly and getting stronger :) 17 days until my scan!


----------



## La Mere

zephyr- LOL! My hubby caught our son when he was born at home. We had an unassisted pregnancy and birth with him. 

Newlywed- Happy birthday!! Hope the rest of the day gets better! 

Vicky- So sorry to hear about your troubles with your OH. :hugs: 

On the subject of weight gain, not sure how much I have gained so far.. I would probably say 10 lbs or less so far. I've only really ever started gaining late 2nd and on through the 3rd trimester.. and only ever about 40 lbs. I've been lucky to drop most of the weight with baby and loss of the placenta and waters, then the rest by breastfeeding. Can't believe I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow! It's flying by so fast!!


----------



## GeralynB

Here's my 15 week bump. Starting to show
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, cute bump, Geralyn :)

I had to tell someone to please take their hand off my stomach this morning. Really, why do people think that's ever an acceptable thing to do?? :growlmad:

Admittedly I have been feeling very irritable and down the last few days, and things are getting to me a lot more than they would normally, whereas I've actually been on a very even keel up to now. I'm having a busy few weeks and it's not feeling like I have much time to myself, urgh.


----------



## rbourre

Woohoo, I just won a photo shoot. She said it's to be used this spring/summer so I asked if I could do it in July. That way I should look a lot more pregnant and not just like I am gaining some weight. We are going to do a family photo shoot but I'm hoping to get a couple pictures alone as maternity photos. I want to do them earlier rather than later in case baby is born early again. I didn't get a chance with my daughter since she was born at 29 weeks.


----------



## MamaMac123

Laelani said:


> Super exhausted as I went out to the Backstreet Boys concert last night and stood for like 4 hours straight so yeah very tired and super sore today!! Anyway I just wanted to give a quick update that I will be 18 weeks tomorrow and we have a prenatal appointment in the morning to make sure things are good and then we have our private gender scan tomorrow afternoon!!! Will make sure to pop in to update! :) Hope you are all well.

Oh how did you do at the concert?? We got tickets for Katy Perry back in January then got prego in February! The concert is in July and I'm worried how I'll survive it being so far along with twins! Been waiting to see her for years though so don't want to not go! Haha 

Newlywed - Happy Birthday! Sorry about the weight stuff. So far I've gone up only 2 or 3 lb from my start weight but I was big to begin with. 

Vicky - so sorry for the relationship stuff you're going through. :hugs: 

Geralyn - cute bump!

Have my scan tomorrow to determine identical or fraturnal! Finally! Haven't seen my babes since 5 1/2 weeks! DH isn't going to be able to come though because of his stupid job. I'm so annoyed! But my mother in law is going to come with me. 

I keep hitting an exhaustion wall everyday at about 1-3 pm. Sooooo tired! I so want to quit workin and sleep whenever I want! Lol oh well


----------



## GeralynB

We have our gender scan tomorrow but won't find out until sat at our gender reveal party


----------



## staceymxxx

Jcliff said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Anatomy scan on Thursday! Nervous and excited
> 
> I have a scan on thursday for his heart then around 22nd its my anatomy, i'm so excited!!! Have you had a letter for glucose test?XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't usually do glucose test here until later, unless you are showing signsClick to expand...

i will be 28 weeks i think when i have it done x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Vicky - so sorry you're having a tough time at the minute :( hope you manage to sort it out, or find a way to move forwards :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> Woohoo, I just won a photo shoot. She said it's to be used this spring/summer so I asked if I could do it in July. That way I should look a lot more pregnant and not just like I am gaining some weight. We are going to do a family photo shoot but I'm hoping to get a couple pictures alone as maternity photos. I want to do them earlier rather than later in case baby is born early again. I didn't get a chance with my daughter since she was born at 29 weeks.

That's great! What a loved thing to win when your pregnant :)


----------



## kel21

GeralynB said:


> Here's my 15 week bump. Starting to show

Cute bump! 



rbourre said:


> Woohoo, I just won a photo shoot. She said it's to be used this spring/summer so I asked if I could do it in July. That way I should look a lot more pregnant and not just like I am gaining some weight. We are going to do a family photo shoot but I'm hoping to get a couple pictures alone as maternity photos. I want to do them earlier rather than later in case baby is born early again. I didn't get a chance with my daughter since she was born at 29 weeks.

Yay!


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac good luck with your scan :) 

La mere oh my! Unassisted. I must of missed that part :p well done haha! I would of been absolutely terrified tho your partner must of felt pretty awesome.

Well hubby and I have finally agreed on a boys name. I read a top 100 list as I was sure we could comprimise by sticking to more common names for me and letting him pick the ones he liked. He only liked 4 names out of the list but loved one and I thought on it for a day and 2 nights and decided its a nice fit. Not something I would of chosen but it has grown on me.
so now we just need middle names for both girl and boy which should be a lot easier.


----------



## busytulip

Oh my, sometimes this thread moves so fast.

newlywed-hoping that some dietary changes can help with slowing weight gain for you, that is a tough thing to combat sometimes.

Vickyandchick- I'm really sorry to hear about your relationship troubles, I pray things get sorted out for you soon. That is really difficult. Do you have a great support system nearby?

kiki-thinking good thoughts for you :hugs:

LaMere- 17 weeks tomorrow, how exciting!!

Mrs. Eleflump- praying you are able to find some time for yourself soon

Rbourre-what an amazing and lovely thing to win! 

Zephyr- yay for agreeing on a boys name! good luck on middle names

MamaMac- good luck at your scan tomorrow, sad that your OH cannot attend but thankful that MIL can go

Geralyn- Yay for 15 weeks!! Cute bump pic, looking forward to hearing if you'll be having a little boy or little girl!


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi ladies! Doing my usual random hop in and leave a message...I do read all the posts before I post, but I know a lot of my responses are late.

Protien in the pee for me meant the baby is eating my muscle (due to my low food intake due to vomming), and excreting protien. Maybe eat a bit more protien?

Sorry to all those struggling with weight gain - that's hard. To the woman who was worried about low weight gain, I've lost almost 20 lbs due to morning sickness. Last time I lost 15, but gained it all back plus some after 20 weeks. Docs say don't worry - the baby will take what it needs. As we're team yellow, we refer lovingly to our little one as 'parasite pat' for the first half of the pregnancy. Just make sure you're getting as much calcium and protien as possible!

So sorry, Vicky! Pregnancy is stressful enough without this! Hang in there, and I hope if reconciliation is an option/hoped for that it happens, and if not that you have a strong support system!

As for the downs screen, my cousin was 1 in 60 and her dd is fine. It's so hard to tell! I hope all the scans and tests come back ok!

Felt my first kicks first pregnancy at 17 weeks, and 13 weeks this time. They are getting more consistent now.

Afm, I'm still on meds and sick sometimes...can't wait for it to be over! I'll be 18 weeks Friday - hoping that's the magic number!

I think that's all...congrats to all the gender reveals! So fun :)


----------



## Laelani

Just got back from our 3D gender scan and it's a BOY!!!!!! Team Blue here as well. :blue:
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_17.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cricket in VA

Congrats!! Fun to see all the boys! Secretly hoping we end up team blue, but love my girlie too, so ok either way!


----------



## GeralynB

Laelani said:


> Just got back from our 3D gender scan and it's a BOY!!!!!! Team Blue here as well. :blue:

Congrats on a boy!!


----------



## newlywed2013

Guys help! 

So a few hours ago my left hand/arm started feeling sore, now it feels like I hit my funny bone, except I didn't! I googled and it sounds like cubital tunnel syndrome, anyone heard of it? my doc is closed for the day, and so is urgent care. It hurts! Anyone have any advice to ease it a bit?


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! I usually try to check in regularly on here, but it has been a busy couple months. I'm trying to come back on here more often now. 

newlywed: Hope you had a great birthday!

vicky: very sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope it all works out the way you want and that you have family and friends to help support you through it. 

I have gained 8lbs so far and am just reaching 18 weeks. My doctor says that I'm doing pretty good. I didn't put much weight on with my second, but I think it was because I was staying very active. I haven't been walking as much as I usually do lately and I'm just starting to pick it up again. I'm hoping to stay under 25lbs if possible, but I'm not going to worry too much if I go over. I'm just trying to eat healthy and stay active.


----------



## AshleyLK

newlywed2013 said:


> Guys help!
> 
> So a few hours ago my left hand/arm started feeling sore, now it feels like I hit my funny bone, except I didn't! I googled and it sounds like cubital tunnel syndrome, anyone heard of it? my doc is closed for the day, and so is urgent care. It hurts! Anyone have any advice to ease it a bit?

I know a carpal tunnel wrap puts pressure on the tendons to alleviate some of the pain. Perhaps you could apply a wrap with a bit of pressure and see if that helps? I'm not a doctor so I don't know but it seems logical!


----------



## newlywed2013

AshleyLK said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Guys help!
> 
> So a few hours ago my left hand/arm started feeling sore, now it feels like I hit my funny bone, except I didn't! I googled and it sounds like cubital tunnel syndrome, anyone heard of it? my doc is closed for the day, and so is urgent care. It hurts! Anyone have any advice to ease it a bit?
> 
> I know a carpal tunnel wrap puts pressure on the tendons to alleviate some of the pain. Perhaps you could apply a wrap with a bit of pressure and see if that helps? I'm not a doctor so I don't know but it seems logical!Click to expand...

I tried pressure but it makes it worse. i called the after hours nurse and the receptionist said she would have a nurse call me :dohh:


----------



## newlywed2013

So the nurse couldn't figure out what it was and wanted me to go to the er. But said if I don't, she wants me looked at tomorrow. It's eased up a little so I am going to try and sleep and call my Dr in the morning., hubby said to wake him up if I decide I need to go in. 

While I was on the phone, the other apartment in the duplex had a small fire. 

What a birthday! lol ;)

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## StarBrites

Hope you can get some relief soon newlywed!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-hope your arms better soon-what timing with your birthday too :flower:


----------



## Jcliff

I had a bad pinched nerve due to baby's positioning when pregnant with my daughter. It made my left hand numb and pain thru my back and leg. Although I believe I was further along.. But maybe it's what is bothering you


----------



## lauraemily17

I had carpel tunnel with my son. It got progressively worse starting with tingling fingers but ended up really painful, especially at night. It also made using my fingers quite difficult. Not great for doing up poppers on a small baby sized sleep suit! Thankfully it went within a few weeks after giving birth. 

I'm not so sure that's specifically what you have as it relates to swelling over some specific tendons I think and I don't think comes on so badly or suddenly, could be wrong though. Could you have trapped a nerve somehow? That can be really painful.


----------



## cntrygrl

I would try the usual heat to cold remedy and see if that helps at all if it happens again.


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the boy laelani!

Hope you are feeling better newlywed!


----------



## cntrygrl

Laelani-- Yay for team blue!!!! Blue is definitely taking over!


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks everYone. It seems to be a bit better this morning, but I also haven't done much. Waiting on my Dr to call me and let me know what she wants me to do.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hopefully its something simple newlywed. 

Congrats on team blue laelani! Blue certainly is taking over!


----------



## newlywed2013

So I finally got ahold of my OB and she said it sounds like carpal tunnel, which I know it isn't because I've had that before, which leaads me to believe that it's what i initially thought, cubital tunnel. She told me to see my primary physician so I have an appointment for tomorrow morning


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on team blue laelani, so many baby boys due in October :D
Well my OH and I are officially over, or at least we're supposed to be. He's not treating me any differently really, still calls me babe and tells me he loves me:shrug: I don't know what's gonna happen but I've got the support of my family and friends so I'll be okay :)


----------



## hopettc3

Glad you're doing okay vicky. 

Congrats on the boy laelani!! I can't wait to find out what we're having!!


----------



## staceymxxx

We've just got back from specialist heart scan!! His heart is fine so time to relax & enjoy my pregnancy x


----------



## Jcliff

Glad to hear! I have my antatomy scan tomorrow...My husband has a big meeting in the city so my mom is coming with me...wish hubby could come but i understand


----------



## hopettc3

Glad to hear heart is doing well stacey!!


----------



## La Mere

zephyr- Lol, it was pretty awesome for both of us! Hubby was running around getting everything ready i.e. scissors, thread, towels, etc. So I ended up doing most of the work! :haha! 

busytulip- Thank you! Can't believe 17 weeks have already gone by since I found out about our little surprise!

Laelani- Congratulations on team blue!!

Newlywed- hope you get some relief at you appt. tomorrow! Glad you are doing better!

Vicky- Glad you have friends and family there to support you. :hugs: It sounds like it must be very confusing....

Stacy- Glad to hear his heart is doing well!

17 weeks today! Feeling baby move tons more everyday! <3 Finally got a proper bump going on now, lol! Will have to try to take a couple bump pics to share!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Stacey, I'm glad everything is good with little guy's heart, now you can relax :D


----------



## staceymxxx

Jcliff said:


> Glad to hear! I have my antatomy scan tomorrow...My husband has a big meeting in the city so my mom is coming with me...wish hubby could come but i understand

Mines on the 22nd, so in 2 weeks, i can't wait :) Let me know how you get on x


----------



## staceymxxx

hopettc3 said:


> Glad to hear heart is doing well stacey!!

Thankyou its been very worrying x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Stacey - your anatomy scan is the same day as mine :D What time is yours? Mine's at 9am :dance:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Laelani - congrats on the boy! This group has so many boys now, I'm dying to find out my own! 

Stacey - glad the heart was all fine, that must be a relief.

Vicky - it's good you have a support network. It must be a really confusing time but we are all here to help too. 

Hope you get to the bottom of the problem soon. 

I just tried Pilates for the first time and get the feeling I will ache a bit tomorrow!


----------



## staceymxxx

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Stacey - your anatomy scan is the same day as mine :D What time is yours? Mine's at 9am :dance:

mines at 12 so dinner time, so awkward for other half having half day, think he will have to have full day off.. are you excited? only 2 weeks away! x


----------



## cntrygrl

Stacey-- So glad everything is okay with your little guys heart.

Jcliff & MrsEleflump-- Yay for anatomy scans tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

staceymxxx said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Stacey - your anatomy scan is the same day as mine :D What time is yours? Mine's at 9am :dance:
> 
> mines at 12 so dinner time, so awkward for other half having half day, think he will have to have full day off.. are you excited? only 2 weeks away! xClick to expand...

I know, so excited :D We're not finding out what colour our bump is, but I just can't wait to see our little sprog again. Hubby's trying to get the whole day off, and I already have it booked off. But if he can't get the whole day he'll at least get time for the scan and then I'll drop him off at work afterwards.

We're going to start baby shopping after the scan :dance:


----------



## staceymxxx

Mrs Eleflump said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Stacey - your anatomy scan is the same day as mine :D What time is yours? Mine's at 9am :dance:
> 
> mines at 12 so dinner time, so awkward for other half having half day, think he will have to have full day off.. are you excited? only 2 weeks away! xClick to expand...
> 
> I know, so excited :D We're not finding out what colour our bump is, but I just can't wait to see our little sprog again. Hubby's trying to get the whole day off, and I already have it booked off. But if he can't get the whole day he'll at least get time for the scan and then I'll drop him off at work afterwards.
> 
> We're going to start baby shopping after the scan :dance:Click to expand...

We've got everything apart from car seat :) i couldn't do team yellow i wanted to but couldn't resist knowing lol! x


----------



## Jcliff

We are hopefully finding out tomorrow if the monkey is in a good position! I'd be happy w either! A boy my husband would be thrilled (he comes from a large family of girls), and if it's a girl my daughter will have a best friend and I won't need to buy a darn thing. Wahoo!


----------



## StarBrites

19th week belly picture! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bb19.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kittycat155

For fun the ones who know the gender are you feeling bump or movement more to one side vs the other?


----------



## StarBrites

Kittycat155 said:


> For fun the ones who know the gender are you feeling bump or movement more to one side vs the other?

Movement is pretty scarce right now, but I definitely feel her right below my belly button. When we had our last U/S she was laying her head directly on my bladder (using it as a pillow?) and was favoring the right side of my uterus. I find her in those 2 spots on my doppler. She is usually never on the left side.


----------



## Kittycat155

Starbrites-what a nice pic! So close to 1/2 way mark!

Lol at the pillow! Mine is ALWAYS on the right. Even at the start I bloated out on right and left was fine. Was curious cause I had heard of placenta locaation/sex when TTC(cause I was stalking first tri boards....:).


----------



## GeralynB

Cute bump starbrites!


----------



## GeralynB

Had my gender scan today. Baby cooperated and spread it's legs so my sister( she's a sono tech) could see. I still don't know what it is. We'll find out on Saturday at our gender reveal party.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jcliff

Baby has been on left until recently mostly in the middle now. We find out tomorrow!


----------



## newlywed2013

My Dr has been finding him or her mostly on my right side, and that is where I have felt most of the movement too.


----------



## AshleyLK

Next Friday, the 16th we find out at 9am. I am taking my best friend with me and my daughter. My mom was a little peeved I didn't invite her but I wanted my bestie and my daughter to have a day together since I recently moved some 1000 miles away! 

She is not too hurt since she got to go to my DD's ultrasound before...I gotta spread the wealth with these babies! Lol...and my friend is so excited she took the whole day off.

Anyway as far as sex preference goes...I kinda would like a boy to have one of each but I think it would be great for my daughter to have her best girlfriend by her side ;)


With my first child, she was in a position called "frank breech " my entire pregnancy and put all her weight on my bladder and I literally had to pee every thirty minutes But hardly anything ever came out! I am hoping this baby will lay in a better position and not pinch my bladder so much-it was awful!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Starbrites cute bump! I'm totes jelly cause I have nothing still. Oh well my time will come! 

I'm pretty sure I felt movement today for the first time! And for the record it was on the left side. Totally looking forward to more of that!


----------



## StarBrites

I wonder if the side they favor is the side they implanted


----------



## Kittycat155

StarBrites that is what made me look it up as I do not do ultrasounds so have no idea where I implanted. 

All I know is I got a lot on the very very right. Not sure if feet or what but nothing on left. I am bigger so guess it feels different on outside then a skinny or fit person.

Ramzi theory is left is girl right is boy. But this was based on 6 week US. I am playing with all the theories/old wives tales to kill time. 

I am so gassy fetoscope sounds like a horror movie with all the noises going on in there.


----------



## lauraemily17

DS1 & 2 both love to play on the left. DS1 definitely implanted on the left and DS2 at the top, in the middle. My boys also had girly nubs. My rebellious boys don't like to abide by gender theories!! :haha:


----------



## Kittycat155

lauraemily17 said:


> DS1 & 2 both love to play on the left. DS1 definitely implanted on the left and DS2 at the top, in the middle. My boys also had girly nubs. My rebellious boys don't like to abide by gender theories!! :haha:

Lol to cute! 

Baby is up for playtime and not to easy to sleep so figured I would get some much needed housework done. Have heard lots of movement will put them back to sleep. Husband rolled over when I came back up to ask where I went.


----------



## kiki28

I had a brilliant drs appointment on tuesday, my dr has really put my mind at ease he is fantastic :)

He spent a while checking me over, testing a sample etc and he says it's just the ligaments stretching at the minute however with the amount of pain that I have been in he thinks I may end up with SPD :( however I have got to go back if/when the pain gets worse.

As for the midwife apparently I am not the first complaint they have had about her in the last week so fingers crossed I don't have to see her again! The dr was shocked that she just palmed me off with nothing and wrote in my notes that I didn't have any concerns when I did!


So excited for all the up and coming gender reveals :D


----------



## SisterRose

Great bump pic starbrites! almost half way.

Looking forward to hearing more baby genders, there's gotta be some girls coming soon! I think I'll be team pink when I find out next Tuesday, the odds are definitely against me having a boy. The numbers have got to even up somewhere!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow Kiki, the midwife sounds she needs a bit of training if yours is not the only complaint. 
Glad your doctors better. I've had rubbish maternity care, but my docs are like yours great. Don't hesitate to bypass your midwife and see the doctor over concerns, or ask to see another midwife. :flower:

Sister rose-not long until you find out gender! Exciting! :)


----------



## Jcliff

Gender scan/ Anstomy scan in a few hours. I had a dream baby was a girl. Well see!


----------



## SisterRose

omg Ive just had the creepiest thing happen!

Had a knock at the door, from two guys in black suits who said "hi we're from the corras office" or something, i'm like "Who? what?" they say "you're not expecting us are you?" then left. I shut the door and realize they said "we're from the coroners office" and the side of the van says private ambulance. I assume the ambulance was for transporting the deceased? Im so freaked out by it. What a huge balls up of a wrong house call is that? terrible :/

I dont know whether or not to call the local cororners and just ask them about it. They left without appologisng or saying anything about it!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> Gender scan/ Anstomy scan in a few hours. I had a dream baby was a girl. Well see!

Good luck! Enjoy it :) can't wait to hear the gender news. Wonder if your dreams right or wrong?!


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> omg Ive just had the creepiest thing happen!
> 
> Had a knock at the door, from two guys in black suits who said "hi we're from the corras office" or something, i'm like "Who? what?" they say "you're not expecting us are you?" then left. I shut the door and realize they said "we're from the coroners office" and the side of the van says private ambulance. I assume the ambulance was for transporting the deceased? Im so freaked out by it. What a huge balls up of a wrong house call is that? terrible :/
> 
> I dont know whether or not to call the local cororners and just ask them about it. They left without appologisng or saying anything about it!!

What?! That's crazy. That's the most weird thing isn't it?! Bet you didn't know what to say.


----------



## StarBrites

Baby just kicked hard enough to see it from the outside! That was so neat. She's very active this morning :)


----------



## rbourre

I've been feeling so much movement, but sometimes it's right by my belly button but to the left of it and sometimes it is lower, but still on the left. I am thinking baby is sitting on the left and the feet are near my belly button and head is lower. The feeling near my belly button is more like light kicks than just flutters.

I had a dream that I had to go to the doctor and they did a really quick ultrasound and said the baby is a boy. I was telling everyone it's a boy and I was so happy and excited. I can't wait to find out. My ultrasound is in 22 days but I won't find out until the following week since they aren't allowed to tell you at the ultrasound here. :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-why can't they tell you at the ultrasound? Seems an odd rule. Hope the time passes quickly for you to know what your having :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-aww that's so cute :) it's lovely feeling the kicks from outside.


----------



## ljo1984

SisterRose said:


> omg Ive just had the creepiest thing happen!
> 
> Had a knock at the door, from two guys in black suits who said "hi we're from the corras office" or something, i'm like "Who? what?" they say "you're not expecting us are you?" then left. I shut the door and realize they said "we're from the coroners office" and the side of the van says private ambulance. I assume the ambulance was for transporting the deceased? Im so freaked out by it. What a huge balls up of a wrong house call is that? terrible :/
> 
> I dont know whether or not to call the local cororners and just ask them about it. They left without appologisng or saying anything about it!!

Lol that's funny, I bet they were absoloutly mortified!


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> Rbourre-why can't they tell you at the ultrasound? Seems an odd rule. Hope the time passes quickly for you to know what your having :)

There are signs all over the place saying the technician is not allowed to tell you the gender of the baby. I don't get why because when I call my doctor after, they are just going to tell me the same thing the technician would have.


----------



## Kittycat155

Wow SisterRose! I had FBI or someone at my door few months ago that was doing a background check on my neighbor. I heard dogs flip out barking but never heard knock they would not stop so went to let them out to find a man in suit at door.


----------



## Yo_Yo

FBI?! Why do I never get this excitement! :haha: best I get is the lady coming for her Avon magazine!

Happy 20 weeks kitty!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I've felt a couple of bubble like flutters on the left side but it's not regular and still not 100% sure it's baby.

Looking forward to hearing more gender updates! 

Sister rose that is creepy! What a mistake! 

I've just come back from A&E as I had heart palpitations that went on for 1.5 hours and I just couldn't get them to stop on their own no matter how much water I drank or how much I relaxed. Typically they stopped while I was sat in the waiting room so had to hang around for blood tests etc. They didn't even check baby was ok :( they just said I was likely to continue having them and there was not much I could do. Bit of a waste of a day and had to cancel a meeting at work which only means rescheduling!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura said:


> I've felt a couple of bubble like flutters on the left side but it's not regular and still not 100% sure it's baby.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more gender updates!
> 
> Sister rose that is creepy! What a mistake!
> 
> I've just come back from A&E as I had heart palpitations that went on for 1.5 hours and I just couldn't get them to stop on their own no matter how much water I drank or how much I relaxed. Typically they stopped while I was sat in the waiting room so had to hang around for blood tests etc. They didn't even check baby was ok :( they just said I was likely to continue having them and there was not much I could do. Bit of a waste of a day and had to cancel a meeting at work which only means rescheduling!

Oh no. How are you now? Did they check you over-bp etc?

Sorry they were so useless :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

Where is JCliff wasn't her gender scan at 9 this morning?


----------



## Kittycat155

Thank you Yo_Yo! My sister is having a beer for her and one for me to celebrate I get the Jehovah Witnesses and another group all the time. They do not knock anymore as the dog scares them. I was wondering about JCliff too.

Oh yeah found out she is marrying in about a year so I will be BF for sure then. Told her to wait another year. Lol. She offered to get me root beer. Jeez thanks.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kittycat155 said:


> Thank you Yo_Yo! My sister is having a beer for her and one for me to celebrate I get the Jehovah Witnesses and another group all the time. They do not knock anymore as the dog scares them. I was wondering about JCliff too.
> 
> Oh yeah found out she is marrying in about a year so I will be BF for sure then. Told her to wait another year. Lol. She offered to get me root beer. Jeez thanks.

Ah you can get your own back if she's pregnant one day :haha:

Yes, wondered where Jcliff is too. Can't wait for another update :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yo_Yo said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I've felt a couple of bubble like flutters on the left side but it's not regular and still not 100% sure it's baby.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more gender updates!
> 
> Sister rose that is creepy! What a mistake!
> 
> I've just come back from A&E as I had heart palpitations that went on for 1.5 hours and I just couldn't get them to stop on their own no matter how much water I drank or how much I relaxed. Typically they stopped while I was sat in the waiting room so had to hang around for blood tests etc. They didn't even check baby was ok :( they just said I was likely to continue having them and there was not much I could do. Bit of a waste of a day and had to cancel a meeting at work which only means rescheduling!
> 
> Oh no. How are you now? Did they check you over-bp etc?
> 
> Sorry they were so useless :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes they did check blood pressure, checked my heart rate and did a blood test and that was all fine. I'm kind of used to having palpitations (although they don't usually go on for that long). I was just worried about baby as I did get a bit dizzy and faint with it so it would have been nice if they'd checked its heart rate too. Oh well, I'm sure it's fine. Hopefully I will start feeling proper movement soon! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I've felt a couple of bubble like flutters on the left side but it's not regular and still not 100% sure it's baby.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more gender updates!
> 
> Sister rose that is creepy! What a mistake!
> 
> I've just come back from A&E as I had heart palpitations that went on for 1.5 hours and I just couldn't get them to stop on their own no matter how much water I drank or how much I relaxed. Typically they stopped while I was sat in the waiting room so had to hang around for blood tests etc. They didn't even check baby was ok :( they just said I was likely to continue having them and there was not much I could do. Bit of a waste of a day and had to cancel a meeting at work which only means rescheduling!
> 
> Oh no. How are you now? Did they check you over-bp etc?
> 
> Sorry they were so useless :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Yes they did check blood pressure, checked my heart rate and did a blood test and that was all fine. I'm kind of used to having palpitations (although they don't usually go on for that long). I was just worried about baby as I did get a bit dizzy and faint with it so it would have been nice if they'd checked its heart rate too. Oh well, I'm sure it's fine. Hopefully I will start feeling proper movement soon! :)Click to expand...

:hugs:
Baby will be fine. Do you have low bp? I have very low bp on pregnancy and go dizzy and faint on a frequent bases. 
Do you have a doppler? Might he worth you getting one to put your mind at ease-but I agree, it would have been nice of them to check.


----------



## staceymxxx

Wonder where Jcliff is!


I think i'm getting spd, my pelvis hurts i'm in so much pain i can't cope and today i've had to go and claim jobseekers allowance :( they expect me to job search a hour bus journey away and walk around for 8 hours in the town then get a hour bus journey home :( :(


----------



## Jcliff

Hi all!! Just got home from the baker! Ordered our cupcakes for gender reveal tonight! No one knows but my mom and I! Scan went fantastic baby was so sweet sucking thumb and such! Measuring a week a head and everything looks great! Oh and we're having a boy!!! Sooooo excited! We will have one of each!! Can't wait to tell my husband! He is the only boy in his family! 3 sisters!


----------



## staceymxxx

Jcliff said:


> Hi all!! Just got home from the baker! Ordered our cupcakes for gender reveal tonight! No one knows but my mom and I! Scan went fantastic baby was so sweet sucking thumb and such! Measuring a week a head and everything looks great! Oh and we're having a boy!!! Sooooo excited! We will have one of each!! Can't wait to tell my husband! He is the only boy in his family! 3 sisters!

Boys are taking over this group lol! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

JCliff congrats on the boy!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a boy jcliff!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats on boy!

Exactly the same happened with the group I was in when pregnant with ds1 too! Ended up fairly equal once the babies were born.


----------



## SisterRose

congrats jcliff!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yo_Yo said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I've felt a couple of bubble like flutters on the left side but it's not regular and still not 100% sure it's baby.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more gender updates!
> 
> Sister rose that is creepy! What a mistake!
> 
> I've just come back from A&E as I had heart palpitations that went on for 1.5 hours and I just couldn't get them to stop on their own no matter how much water I drank or how much I relaxed. Typically they stopped while I was sat in the waiting room so had to hang around for blood tests etc. They didn't even check baby was ok :( they just said I was likely to continue having them and there was not much I could do. Bit of a waste of a day and had to cancel a meeting at work which only means rescheduling!
> 
> Oh no. How are you now? Did they check you over-bp etc?
> 
> Sorry they were so useless :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Yes they did check blood pressure, checked my heart rate and did a blood test and that was all fine. I'm kind of used to having palpitations (although they don't usually go on for that long). I was just worried about baby as I did get a bit dizzy and faint with it so it would have been nice if they'd checked its heart rate too. Oh well, I'm sure it's fine. Hopefully I will start feeling proper movement soon! :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> Baby will be fine. Do you have low bp? I have very low bp on pregnancy and go dizzy and faint on a frequent bases.
> Do you have a doppler? Might he worth you getting one to put your mind at ease-but I agree, it would have been nice of them to check.Click to expand...

I didn't see the blood pressure but they didn't say there was a problem with it. It had returned to normal by the time I went in though anyway so that could well have been the problem. I don't have a Doppler, no. I think you're right it would be a good idea. I just worry it will concern me more if I can't find the heartbeat! Thanks


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jcliff said:


> Hi all!! Just got home from the baker! Ordered our cupcakes for gender reveal tonight! No one knows but my mom and I! Scan went fantastic baby was so sweet sucking thumb and such! Measuring a week a head and everything looks great! Oh and we're having a boy!!! Sooooo excited! We will have one of each!! Can't wait to tell my husband! He is the only boy in his family! 3 sisters!

Congratulations!!! That's great news!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww congrats Jcliff! I thought you'd be having a boy! Most of us seem to be! :)


----------



## SisterRose

I didn't think I had a preference, but seeing all of these boys I'm actually hoping that my baby turns out to be a boy too. I feel totally mean saying that, because I'll love my baby unconditionally no matter what but after two girls it'd be pretty nice to have a boy I guess. I don't think it'll happen though.


----------



## Yo_Yo

14 boys
4 girls 
Crazy!! :haha:


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the boy jcliff!


----------



## zephyr

Wow really? That big of a difference!

Well im hoping for a girl but im convinced its a boy.
in saying that tho I was convinced my second daughter was a boy but she was a girl. Even after they said "its a girl" it took me a few seconds to really register it as I thought boy.

Babys heart rate is low and we dtd 2 days after I ovulated so, that kind of just backs up what I think for me but im probably wrong.


----------



## StarBrites

Congrats on the boy Jcliff! I feel kind of lucky that we got the girl we wanted after seeing all these boys, lol! :)


----------



## Kittycat155

So exciting for all the reveals! I think the last few who went and got told boy most have been like yeah I saw that coming from this groups trend.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on your little boy jcliff! 

Wow that's a big difference! I guess there's quite a few ladies still to find out or staying team yellow so maybe all the surprises are girls? lol I can't wait to find out! 11 days for me :)


----------



## Kittycat155

Anyway to indicate on front page who is waiting till the end and who is a temp yellow? or just leave the yellows on front for the ones waiting till end? I know that is what one group did. Another had scan dates on front page of when women were finding out. 

I would offer to help but apparently I pissed someone off on the boards cause my account has been so slow for months now. I have logged onto sisters account from same computers and both are fine and if I am not logged in it is fine. NO other site is like this. It reminds me of dial up in the 90's.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on the boy jcliff! Welcome to the group!


----------



## rbourre

Lots of boys. I am hoping to join you all with boys. We are done after this baby and we'd really love to have a girl and a boy.


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks everyone! We are so excited! My husband cried during the cup cake reveal!


----------



## Kittycat155

Awl Jcliff that is so sweet!


----------



## GeralynB

Aww so cute jcliff!


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats on the boy jcliff!

I have my scan tomorrow and will hopefully find out the gender. They don't usually tell you here, but it really depends on the tech. I think its mostly because there are women in certain cultures that don't want girls so they try to find out early so they can do something about it. I come from a culture that is like this and I'm hoping the tech doesn't just look at my skin colour and assume I'm like that. Although I have two little girls so that should show them that I'm not like that. If the tech doesn't tell me then I have to wait till at least next Wednesday to ask my dr what they wrote in the report. 

This will be our last baby so it would be nice to have a boy, but I'm happy either way. Dh thinks its a girl, but only because he thinks he can only produce girls. Lol!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

hopettc3 said:


> Congrats on the boy jcliff!
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow and will hopefully find out the gender. They don't usually tell you here, but it really depends on the tech. I think its mostly because there are women in certain cultures that don't want girls so they try to find out early so they can do something about it. I come from a culture that is like this and I'm hoping the tech doesn't just look at my skin colour and assume I'm like that. Although I have two little girls so that should show them that I'm not like that. If the tech doesn't tell me then I have to wait till at least next Wednesday to ask my dr what they wrote in the report.
> 
> This will be our last baby so it would be nice to have a boy, but I'm happy either way. Dh thinks its a girl, but only because he thinks he can only produce girls. Lol!!

I've read somewhere before that the chances of a couple having the same gender at their third baby is higher if they have 2 girls or boys already. Example cause that sentence confused me a little is 3 girls or 3 boys. If any of that actually makes sense.


----------



## ljo1984

I'm staying team yellow but feeling like it must be a boy with the group trend ha ha. Can't believe how much blue there is in here lol


----------



## kiki28

Congrats on the little boy :) my OH cried when he found out too! He really wanted a boy but was convinced ill one was a girl so when they told us he's a boy he was over the moon :)


----------



## StarBrites

My boyfriend cried too when she announced the gender. He squeezed my hands and we both just started bawling. We were so happy! My dad was there and he started crying too. It was so sweet.


----------



## mommyberry

Congratulations JCliff & Lealani on team blue! Now we wait for Geralyn's reveal party! :D

Lealani - Guess Emily Sophia is shelved for this time. Hope you have a girl next time.

I'm past 18 weeks now... and I still feel only very light movement on the left or under the belly button. I was expecting to feel a lot more than this by now. But prolly this is it for first timers? 

Have anatomy scan exactly 2 weeks from now. Like hopettc3 says...if the tech pities me and tells me the gender... I'll be so very happy! Otherwise... will just stick to forced team yellow.


----------



## SisterRose

I heard that if you've got 2 the same gender it's slightly more likely you'll have another baby of the same gender too!

Also, in last years october group it was the same with all boys. They were outnumbering the girls by far, and I think I may have broken the trend, and then it evened out towards the end!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on the boy JCliff!
My scan is in 6 days and hopefully we'll find out then, got a feeling I'll be joining the blue club;)


----------



## cntrygrl

JCliff-- That's so sweet that he cried.

Hope-- Good Luck with your scan today.

Geralyn-- Can't wait for your reveal.

AFM-- I have a doctor's appt. today at 2 then I'll find out when my anatomy scan is. I'm hoping they don't wait til my next 4 week appt. and make it earlier.


----------



## La Mere

Congrats, Jcliff!!

It was like this in my January group when I was pregnant with my son. There were a few who stayed yellow but most ended up being boys! 

I couldn't say what I think I am having, this pregnancy is so different from my last two! Nausea yes, throwing up not really... I was horribly sick with my daughter and was still decently sick with my son... :shrug: Who knows? lol.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My mum and dad had 2 girls together but each had a boy with there new partners.


----------



## MamaMac123

Been a crazy couple of days! So much to catch up on in here!

Congrats to all the gender reveals! So many boys! Hope that rubs off on us! DH wants a boy sooooo badly! Poor guy, he's got 3 girls already! His ex also had a girl with her new fiancé. I'm hoping now he's with me we can combine to get a boy for him! My MIL had all boys and wants us to have two more girls haha DH and I are still predicting boy/girl. We find out one month from today! :happydance: I could find out a few day sooner on the 4th because that's when I have my anatomy scan but I'm going to tell them to keep it secret for me. We've agreed to wait till the 3D scan with my mom on the 9th and to do our balloon reveal :)


----------



## MamaMac123

So on Wednesday we had a scan and I FINALLY got pics of my babies!!! I can't stop looking at them! :happydance: 



DH had to work so my MIL came with me. It was cute because she's never seen a scan before and was so amazed by it! I cried when I saw my babies wiggling around. So awesome! Baby B was more relaxed and chill while Baby A was doing flips and bouncing and waving. It was so cute! While the tech was trying to get photos of Baby B, Baby A kept trying to photo bomb and push over into the shot. So funny! My DH is very laid back and I'm very much the wanna get up and go and be social one so I think baby A is taking after mama and baby b is taking after daddy! 

Scheduled my anatomy scan for June 4th and have our 3D scan and gender reveal on the 9th! One month away! Eeeekkkk!!!! So excited! 

That night after the scan I noticed a numb spot on my upper left thigh. I got worried and called a 24 hr nurse hotline. The so called "nurse" who spoke to me was a total idiot! She was clearly reading from a script on a computer screen. I'd tell her things and then she'd ask questions I'd already answered. She wasn't actually listening to me at all. In the end the computer decided I needed an ambulance! What!?!? I told her no way, as I literally live across the street from a hospital. So I hung up and walked myself over in a total panic. Turns out everything is fine and the numbness is actually quite normal in pregnancy. It's just happening to me very early because it's twins. It's caused by a pinched nerve. No pain, just odd numbness like when you get a shot for dental work. So 3 hrs in the ER later to be told it's normal. Nice! Glad it wasn't anything serious though! And the fun part was they did a quick ultrasound just to double check babies were okay so DH got to see them after all! The next morning the numb area was spreading so I called my OB office. They confirmed all is normal and to just watch for pain, redness and if the area is hot to the touch. Otherwise it's all totally fine.

So weird the things you learn are pregnancy symptoms that no one ever tells you about beforehand!


----------



## cntrygrl

MamMac-- Isn't it amazing watching them on the screen!

We find out in 2 weeks what we're having. Heart rate was down to 150 so I'm guessing baby was sleeping, but my blood pressure was also really low. I've gained 1lb since my last 4 week visit.


----------



## GeralynB

Going to the Billy Joel concert in the city tonight, gender party tomorrow, and Mother's Day on Sunday. Busy weekend...I'm going to be exhausted!


----------



## hopettc3

So the results are in.....we're having a boy!!!! Baby was moving around so much that the tech thought it was a girl for a minute! She actually asked me if I wanted to know which was a pretty nice surprise. She kept checking and didn't actually stop until she was absolutely positive it was a boy! We're so excited! DD1 had told me originally that she already had a sister so she wanted a brother. She was so happy when she found out! I guess I'll have to get rid of a lot of girl clothes now.


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats! Year of the boys!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on the boy! 

I've had an awful headache all day, I can't handle it! Tylenol won't do anything, I just want to cry. Also my husband seems to be craving things more than I do. He is seriously putting pickles on everything. He also sent me to get him ice cream and original potato chips yesterday. Like really? It makes me laugh so much!


----------



## hopettc3

Lol! The men always seem to have it worse! Sorry about the headache. I get migraines and they seem to be worse during this pregnancy. I can usually tell when its starting and have to drink a cup of coffee to keep it away (caffeine usually helps me, but can make it worse for some people) and close my eyes and rest for a while. I hope you can find something that works for you.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Coffee usually works for me as well, but not today! Nothing seems to be working. I don't know if it's really that bad, or if I'm just a big wimp!


----------



## Jcliff

Here is our baby boy from the scan. The tech said she saw his winky 8 or 9 times so shes positive its a boy! LOL I have not ONE boy thing, so we went out today and got a few sleepers :) Just for fun!
 



Attached Files:







baby boy.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopettc3

Awww! I'm sure it must be bad. I doubt you're a wimp especially if your usual fixes aren't working. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cute scan Jcliff-well he doesn't doing shy showing the tech his bits so much :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mamamac-your twins are so sweet on the scan! Must be fasten sting to see then both on ultrasound :)

Hopettc3 yay for a boy! :happydance:

I'm getting shocked at all these boys! :)


----------



## ljo1984

So this if you've had two of the same sex your third is most likely going to be the same, what if youve had more than 2? Lol do your odds go up? The first baby I lost I had genetic tests done to see why and that was a girl. I don't know what my most recent loss was but I have conceived a definite 3 girls.i feel obliged to buck the trend ha ha ha. Obviously I don't mind whats in there and won't find out till birth but it's all very interesting.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo1984-this is a good article with stats on chances of having certain genders https://www.in-gender.com/xyu/odds/gender_odds.aspx

Interesting read!


----------



## ljo1984

Ha ha I love the closing comment where it says odds are actually 50/50!! Durrrr. So from that odds drop after 3 girls than what they are after 2.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay I'm half way there today! :)

Anyone got their 20 week scan coming up soon? I'm nervous for mine!


----------



## StarBrites

Yo_Yo - I booked my anatomy scan today at my appointment. It will be in 2 weeks but I will be around 22 weeks. Yay for being halfway! :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on the boy hopettc3! :D
Yoyo my anatomy scan is in 5 days, I'm excited but terrified:haha: Congrats on being halfway!


----------



## kiki28

Congrats at halfway :D


----------



## Kittycat155

Yo-Yo CONGRATS! Such a good feeling!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yay for 20 weeks, Yo-yo! My anatomy scan is on the 22nd, so just under 2 weeks to go! I can't wait :D I hope everything's ok...edging into the time now where heart damage could happen, so hoping all looks good and heart rate is ok. It's dropped a little on the doppler, but it's still usually between 140-150, so I'm not worried yet...

Is it usual to see the midwife around 21-ish weeks? I'm sure the next time I see her is one week after my scan, on May 29th, but as I walked out at the end of last appt, she said 'see you in June'...well it can't be 29th June, as that's a Sunday :dohh: I phoned her and asked her to confirm, but had to leave a voicemail and she hasn't got back to me yet. That was 2 weeks ago :(


----------



## ljo1984

My scan is on 20th. X


----------



## SisterRose

yay! Congrats on half way Yo Yo, the last 20 weeks will fly by now. :-D

Mrs_Eleflump - I can't remember exactly when the appointments are either, but I think it does differ from area to area. I *think* that my appointments are something like first at booking, then one at 16 weeks to check in and listen to the heartbeat, then the next one is at something like 25 weeks or maybe 28 weeks for bloods and then it doesn't get more frequent until later on in the pregnancy unless there are other problems.

To those who are hoping for boys, Does the fact that there are so many in this group already dishearten you or make you hopeful? I feel like there are so many already that it's got to even up somewhere and so I think most people soon will be announcing girls instead of boys, therefor my chances are now a lot slimmer than before. OH thinks that's crap and that it doesn't work that way, because you have to take in to consideration how many other people are pregnant with boys or girls in the world etc. What do you think?


----------



## AllStar

My scan is the 20th too! 9 days!! :D

Congrats on your little boy hopettc3.

Lovely scan pics ladies. My ds keeps asking when we're getting more photos of the baby.

Congrats on half way yoyo! 18 weeks for me today, congrats to all ladies with new weeks today :) I love it when I wake up and I have a notification from my pregnancy app with my new week info. 

Baby has been moving so much and I seem to feel him/her more every day. My friend just recently admitted to me that she didn't like it when the baby moved and kicked much, she found it odd and it creeped her out! It's my favourite part of being pregnant. Even third time round, I can't help but smile every time I feel him/her move. I love it :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mamamac and jcliff - great scan pics! 

Yoyo - congrats on being halfway - that's such an exciting milestone!! 

My anatomy scan is on 29th may when I hope to find out the gender then I have a doc appt at 24 weeks. 

In terms of gender I'm becoming more and more positive mine is a boy because of all the boys on here! Also because I had no morning sickness and the heart rate was only 129 this makes it more likely. However I've always secretly wanted a girl - mainly because I have such a good relationship with my mum I want something similar and I understand girls more because I was one! I'm a bit nervous about having a boy but I will be happy either way!


----------



## SisterRose

Loopy_Laura - You never know, I had no sickness at all in my first two pregnancies and I had two girls, both with "boy" heart rates! This time I was sick two or three times and felt super nauseous compared to last time but also thinking girl x


----------



## vickyandchick

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Yay for 20 weeks, Yo-yo! My anatomy scan is on the 22nd, so just under 2 weeks to go! I can't wait :D I hope everything's ok...edging into the time now where heart damage could happen, so hoping all looks good and heart rate is ok. It's dropped a little on the doppler, but it's still usually between 140-150, so I'm not worried yet...
> 
> Is it usual to see the midwife around 21-ish weeks? I'm sure the next time I see her is one week after my scan, on May 29th, but as I walked out at the end of last appt, she said 'see you in June'...well it can't be 29th June, as that's a Sunday :dohh: I phoned her and asked her to confirm, but had to leave a voicemail and she hasn't got back to me yet. That was 2 weeks ago :(

My midwife booked me in for an appointment a week after my scan at 21weeks as she likes to see you after the scan. Didn't think it was normal as I thought you had one at 25 weeks but another one can't hurt :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Loopy Laura said:


> Mamamac and jcliff - great scan pics!
> 
> Yoyo - congrats on being halfway - that's such an exciting milestone!!
> 
> My anatomy scan is on 29th may when I hope to find out the gender then I have a doc appt at 24 weeks.
> 
> In terms of gender I'm becoming more and more positive mine is a boy because of all the boys on here! Also because I had no morning sickness and the heart rate was only 129 this makes it more likely. However I've always secretly wanted a girl - mainly because I have such a good relationship with my mum I want something similar and I understand girls more because I was one! I'm a bit nervous about having a boy but I will be happy either way!

I felt exactly the same but now I have a son I'm so glad I've got to experience that relationship. I still look at the future feeling a little nervous (how on earth will I know what to do with an adolescent boy, well, make that 2 now!) but I'm sure it'll come naturally as it has so far. You never know, you could still get your little girl.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose- I kind I agree with your oh. Based on just the fact you have one gender, that alone can't make it concrete your having another.

I do think however dtd in relation to timing of ovulation is a more accurate way to base your chances of a certain gender. The shettles method goes on that principle.
That's why I think we have a boy.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yo_Yo said:


> I do think however dtd in relation to timing of ovulation is a more accurate way to base your chances of a certain gender. The shettles method goes on that principle.
> That's why I think we have a boy.

I'm kind of hoping this holds true for me...we dtd 3 days before ov, and Shettles states that chances of a girl are higher with earlier dtd. Of course I just want a healthy baby, and won't care a bit about gender when he/she arrives, but I've always had a quiet urge for as long as I can remember to have a daughter.

But, we will have whichever child we are meant to have, and we're still staying :yellow: even though I had wobbles a few days ago on finding out my friend, who everyone thought was carrying a boy, gave birth to a little girl!

I am amazed at how many baby boys we have in this group though :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

My first I didnt track ovulation at all but must have caught before ovulation based on shettles, second time around we were DTD 3-4 times a week ALL month and every day around ovulation and I did ovulation tests too. So I think it could have gone either way, obviously if we were dtd the whole month there would have been girly sperm more likely waiting for the egg already when it released.

This time was a total surprise, we werent trying but Id recently started taking the pill. I felt a little uneasy about the whole thing and so took an ovulation test the day after DTD and it was a blazing positive, and was positive the day after that too and went back negative the day after that.
We dtd 12am friday morning, and saturday morning, tested positive for ovulation 11am saturday morning through til sunday night so I think I'd be more likely to conceive a boy based on the shettles theory this time since we DTD to close to ovulation? and it was only the one day too. Based on my due date it fits in right with concieving on the saturday as I turn 16 weeks tomorrow according to my dating scan(ticker is off)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Then I lean towards a boy sister rose! Do you plan to find out? I had to know :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for half way yoyo!


----------



## lauraemily17

I looked into some gender swaying methods as really wanted a girl this time and timed intercourse isn't believed to have any influence any more. Can't remember what things were better now. I gave up pretty early as it's just so damned hard for us to get pregnant anyway without adding in the pressure of trying to make a girl. So wasn't a great surprise to end up with a second boy.(to me at least, it was to my entire family) I really don't think I'm capable of carrying girls :shrug:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks lauraemily - that makes me feel better! I agree when it's so hard to get pregnant it's too difficult to time things to try for a certain sex. I have no idea when I ovulated as I never showed up positive on an ovulation test, despite testing twice a day! The hospital also said I didn't ovulate when I had a blood test so I'm none the wiser!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm not hoping for a boy, I don't mind what it is but all my pregnancies have been the same apart from this time having sore boobs. That's the only difference. I was dtd prior to ovulation and did do on all 5 pregnancies (3 girls and one ? ) so who knows....... 5 months till I find out lol. X


----------



## SisterRose

Yo Yo - I have a gender scan on Tuesday evening. Excited!!

Can't wait to see what everyone else is having too. I really respect women who can stay team yellow and wait until baby is born, I'd love to do it but I'm not capable of keeping secrets and I know I'd drive myself crazy :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on all the scans! 

I am astounded how many of us are team blue! It's crazy!!!!


----------



## mommyberry

Babies heart rate seems to be around 107 - 110 on doppler.... should I worry? :nailbiting:


----------



## StarBrites

mommyberry said:


> Babies heart rate seems to be around 107 - 110 on doppler.... should I worry? :nailbiting:

To be honest I don't go by what the doppler says. It seems to be pretty off for me. If I went by mine it would be between 80 and 130 lol! But she is always around 150. I've done the counts myself and the doctor always gets 150, too. Try doing the counts yourself and see if you get a different number than your doppler :) Count the number of beats in 15 seconds and multiply by 4. They can be off with LO wiggling around :)


----------



## La Mere

It sounds to me like you might be hearing your own heart beat. When I use my Doppler I always try to find my heart beat then baby's. Depending on what I have been doing (cleaning vs. relaxing) my heart rate can be anywhere from about the mid 70's to the mid 110's. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but if it persists I would call just to put your mind at ease.


Just wondering if anyone has been bothered by hemorrhoids yet? I never had them during either one of my other pregnancies but seems I am plagued by them atm. I never realized how horrible they are! :haha: It's not so much that they are painful, it's they make the area itch like mad! I feel like I wanna act like a dog who has worms and scootch across the carpet! :haha: Luckily I've found some natural remedies that will take care of them if a few days.. especially handy as they are things I have on hand most of the time!


----------



## ljo1984

La mare I got them last time towards the end :-( but I've already discovered my pelvic floor is pretty knackard after two and now the weight of a third. I have to cross my legs when I sneeze lol and still got around 21 week left :-/


----------



## La Mere

ljo1984 said:


> La mare I got them last time towards the end :-( but I've already discovered my pelvic floor is pretty knackard after two and now the weight of a third. I have to cross my legs when I sneeze lol and still got around 21 week left :-/

Lol, luckily my pelvic floor is still pretty strong after two... I just hate the itching lol. If you get them again, the remedies I found are coconut oil, apple cider vinegar and aloe vera.. also witch hazel, but I don't keep that on hand... though maybe I should.


----------



## Jcliff

mommyberry said:


> Babies heart rate seems to be around 107 - 110 on doppler.... should I worry? :nailbiting:

Try and hold your breath...also, you may be hearing your own heartbeat. That does sound low though if it is baby.


----------



## Kittycat155

I had to laugh at the timing. See I was REALLY getting late in cycle so thought I may not O so stopped doing OPK for week or so and I woke up one day and had EWCM so figured let me do a test DARKEST I had in long while. So dtd again that night but also had done it few days ago. So I can not really narrow it down.

My Mom was VERY sick with boy and fine with both girls and I am 20 weeks and still sick and have to really watch what I eat or I will sit in a hangover like state for a few hours.

I found the first real movements a bit strange but now it is fine. Just the ones that felt like it was spinning into itself and felt like it was going to pop out.


----------



## newlywed2013

I haven't had movements in a week. we did the deed the night before I ovulated. I thought for sure I was out that cycle! I was so sick and had to make myself dtd! Lol


----------



## Kittycat155

I had nothing for over a week around the same point. I was a bit more freaked as dog hit me hard as she jumped off ground and hit into my pudgy overhanging belly(...sorry). I did not feel baby at all through pressing stomach. I even said to husband for this size where the heck did it go? I felt it at 13 weeks and now I do not? Then baby came full force and REALLY started tossing and turning.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> Yo Yo - I have a gender scan on Tuesday evening. Excited!!
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else is having too. I really respect women who can stay team yellow and wait until baby is born, I'd love to do it but I'm not capable of keeping secrets and I know I'd drive myself crazy :haha:

I thought you'd said you were finding out, but wasn't sure! :) Update as soon as you can-I love gender updates in here!
I'm the same-I have to know-it's always been the same with each baby!


----------



## newlywed2013

Kittycat155 said:


> I had nothing for over a week around the same point. I was a bit more freaked as dog hit me hard as she jumped off ground and hit into my pudgy overhanging belly(...sorry). I did not feel baby at all through pressing stomach. I even said to husband for this size where the heck did it go? I felt it at 13 weeks and now I do not? Then baby came full force and REALLY started tossing and turning.

That makes me feel a million times better! I tried pushing on it, coffee, all the usuals, and nothing! Thank you!


----------



## Kittycat155

newlywed2013 said:


> Kittycat155 said:
> 
> 
> I had nothing for over a week around the same point. I was a bit more freaked as dog hit me hard as she jumped off ground and hit into my pudgy overhanging belly(...sorry). I did not feel baby at all through pressing stomach. I even said to husband for this size where the heck did it go? I felt it at 13 weeks and now I do not? Then baby came full force and REALLY started tossing and turning.
> 
> That makes me feel a million times better! I tried pushing on it, coffee, all the usuals, and nothing! Thank you!Click to expand...

Awl glad to hear:) My best guess was any kicks were being absorbed by placenta or just not a part you can feel as I was prodding belly thinking I know it did not fall out so uh??? Now I joke about it cause that baby was minding its own business when jumping bean took one good jump from a sit and went into me. It was like screw this I am out of here and took a dive south far as it could to stay hidden:)

I took so much OJ husband asked if it was a craving and I just was like yeah. Did not want to explain I was trying to get baby. The day after I broke down to him that it had been so many days was day it came back up and out a bit.


----------



## newlywed2013

Thank you! I am having such a hormonal day! Between that, and I am about to go chop all the length off my hair that I have been working so hard to grow because it's not cooperating and it's getting hot on my neck, and I hate every outfit I have!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone, 

Taking a break from a busy day. We just moved my step daughters into our smaller bedroom so we can set up the nursery in the bigger one that is closer to our room. Our girls live with their mom so they're only here every other weekend and one night a week so they don't mind the smaller room thankfully. No way we'd fit two cribs in there! 

How's everyone's weekend so far?

Geralyn - waiting waiting for that gender reveal!!!!! :) 

Congrats on all the new boys revealed! And yay Yo yo for being halfway!!!! That's crazy! Time is flying!


----------



## StarBrites

I've managed to worry myself sick. The last couple days I had some loose bowels and increased discharge. Some cramping here and there, and now I am not feeling baby hardly at all.. if what I do feel is even her. I can hear her on the doppler but I haven't felt her. I've been up all night and day, I am exhausted but can't seem to sleep. This doesn't get better does it?! Still feeling worried even though I can hear her heartbeat. Bah.


----------



## Kittycat155

Ended up getting hit by a fast moving storm and have some branches down on wires. Hoping to not lose power but if they move we will. Amazing there is less damage considering how bad it came on.

Soon as power company comes we are grabbing some coffee and something to eat.


----------



## GeralynB

:blue: We're team blue!!!!! Going with the majority of the October group!


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Geralyn! Exciting news :happydance:


----------



## busytulip

Kittycat155 said:


> Ended up getting hit by a fast moving storm and have some branches down on wires. Hoping to not lose power but if they move we will. Amazing there is less damage considering how bad it came on.
> 
> Soon as power company comes we are grabbing some coffee and something to eat.

Sorry to hear. We live in tornado alley-our home was severely destroyed 2 years ago and we are still rebuilding; so I can relate. I hope that they get things taken care of quickly and I am glad that the damage wasn't any worse.


----------



## zephyr

Starbrites, ive kept quiet this weekend as I had a scare yesterday myself :( 
Know how you feel!! I'm sure everything will be okay though. 

A few days ago I had the flu shot and reacted badly to it that night. Had vertigo and vomiting for over an hour. I was vomiting when there was nothing to vomit anymore it was awful!! 
I slept it off and the next day had no appetite and spent that evening vomiting also. 
Woke up yesterday feeling great but had spotting most of the day and felt a bit crampy and had diarreah again.
I hadn't felt baby at all the last few weeks really so I thought the worst. 

Today is mothers day and I didn't want to spend another mothers day in hospital so I took the day off yesterday, put my feet up and did nothing at all and anything I did do I timed with when I needed to go toilet. 

Anyways the spotting was short lived and baby is moving and hb on doppler etc. Woke up today with no spotting and feel better but resting again.

Midwife appointment on Tuesday so will let her know then. 
I think its probably from all the hard vomiting I was doing tbh but it was still very upsetting. 

Hubby has gone to super to get me ice cream and roasted seaweed. My appetite has returned and no amount of salad or what I normally eat is satisfying me so I've given in to my craving! White chocolate and berry coulis icecream.


----------



## zephyr

Oh and something hillarious last night I dreamed a huge spider crawled up from the corner of my bed and I woke as I was dreaming it and thought it was real so I flew out of bed and sorta fell over hubby onto the floor hehe.

here I am in the middle of the night turning our light on making sure there was no giant spider next to my head :p


----------



## Jcliff

My first Mother's Day tomorrow as a mom :) hubby has to work but spending day w my mom. Can't wait!


----------



## XFliss18X

Morning all,

Joined this group as my due date is October 16th, although likely will go slightly before this date as had previous c-sections with my first 2 children so will probably be booked in for another one.

Anyone jest due around the same time as me?

I have my 20wk scan at the end of the month and booked in to see consultant this week as am high risk pregnancy this time :(

Xxx


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Joined this group as my due date is October 16th, although likely will go slightly before this date as had previous c-sections with my first 2 children so will probably be booked in for another one.
> 
> Anyone jest due around the same time as me?
> 
> I have my 20wk scan at the end of the month and booked in to see consultant this week as am high risk pregnancy this time :(
> 
> Xxx

Welcome Fliss! Me again lol :haha: 

Will add you to the list :) x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Jcliff enjoy your first Mother's Day with your family and blue bump :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

zephyr said:


> Oh and something hillarious last night I dreamed a huge spider crawled up from the corner of my bed and I woke as I was dreaming it and thought it was real so I flew out of bed and sorta fell over hubby onto the floor hehe.
> 
> here I am in the middle of the night turning our light on making sure there was no giant spider next to my head :p

Oh no. Hope you get sleep soon!

Weird-but I had more or less the same dream last year. I got up still asleep thinking a huge spider was about to land on my face from the ceiling. I actually turned the light on and sat up still asleep. Only woke myself up when I was screaming?! Was horrible...poor you :flower:

I hate spiders!


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> I've managed to worry myself sick. The last couple days I had some loose bowels and increased discharge. Some cramping here and there, and now I am not feeling baby hardly at all.. if what I do feel is even her. I can hear her on the doppler but I haven't felt her. I've been up all night and day, I am exhausted but can't seem to sleep. This doesn't get better does it?! Still feeling worried even though I can hear her heartbeat. Bah.

Could you have a stomach bug? I had one for a week-just got over it and I had awful cramps and tightening along with it. Everything Is getting squashed up in there, and can cause pains when your bowels are playing up.
Perhaps baby is facing inwards too. If you can hear her heart, try not to worry. :hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Yo_Yo said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Oh and something hillarious last night I dreamed a huge spider crawled up from the corner of my bed and I woke as I was dreaming it and thought it was real so I flew out of bed and sorta fell over hubby onto the floor hehe.
> 
> here I am in the middle of the night turning our light on making sure there was no giant spider next to my head :p
> 
> Oh no. Hope you get sleep soon!
> 
> Weird-but I had more or less the same dream last year. I got up still asleep thinking a huge spider was about to land on my face from the ceiling. I actually turned the light on and sat up still asleep. Only woke myself up when I was screaming?! Was horrible...poor you :flower:
> 
> I hate spiders!Click to expand...

I hate spiders too! It's not the first time I've dreamt about one crawling near me or the bed. I had one where I dreamt one crawled across my bed and over my pillow and I woke up then thinking it was real too and had to turn on the light and check the bed. 

Pregnancy dreams are so weird! Seems they are like my normal dreams but more real!


----------



## StarBrites

yo_yo & zephyr: Thanks for your replies :) She was moving up a storm just awhile ago so I am now at ease! Also, it really hurts when they are on your bladder.. I think it's my bladder anyway.. or maybe hitting my cervix? I get a "nerve" feeling down near my pubic bone.. we were in the car earlier and every bump we hit hurt and I kept feeling like I needed to urinate and it felt like she was going to come out! Such a strange feeling. 

zephyr: I kind of had a similar dream the other day except it was that my cat was insanely infested with fleas and that they were crawling all over me and the bed and then somehow they turned into ants. I woke up super freaked out and in a panic, haha. My cat's never had fleas though so I have no idea where it came from! The ants part, however, our building is infested with them(they are living inside all the walls) and they won't come spray so we are constantly trying to keep them out of the apartment.


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> yo_yo & zephyr: Thanks for your replies :) She was moving up a storm just awhile ago so I am now at ease! Also, it really hurts when they are on your bladder.. I think it's my bladder anyway.. or maybe hitting my cervix? I get a "nerve" feeling down near my pubic bone.. we were in the car earlier and every bump we hit hurt and I kept feeling like I needed to urinate and it felt like she was going to come out! Such a strange feeling.
> 
> zephyr: I kind of had a similar dream the other day except it was that my cat was insanely infested with fleas and that they were crawling all over me and the bed and then somehow they turned into ants. I woke up super freaked out and in a panic, haha. My cat's never had fleas though so I have no idea where it came from! The ants part, however, our building is infested with them(they are living inside all the walls) and they won't come spray so we are constantly trying to keep them out of the apartment.

Well I remember on my 20 week scan with dd2 she was using my bladder as a cushion. They can kick your insides around a bit, and it's things you wouldn't normally feel, so it does feel weird!

So glad she's kicking away :flower:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Starbrites and zephyr - glad you're both feeling movements again and all seems ok. 

Geralyn - congrats on the boy! 

Happy Mother's Day to those celebrating today!


----------



## lauraemily17

I had a spider dream like that while on holiday in Australia with poisonous spiders. It's freaked me out that much I was too scared to go back to sleep that night!! :rofl:


----------



## XFliss18X

I must admit that in the last couple of months I'm having some very odd dreams. Actually woke up worrying close family members had died and they felt so flipping real. I think it's a natural pregnancy thing, lots of anxiety. 

I think I would have literally been terrified about your spider one tho, they are one thing I cannot cope with. I once found a spider under my quilt cover and I was just about to lie down in bed and it ran up near my pillow. I put my kiddies in the cot and just stood panicking. My hubby was working so I ran next door and got my neighbour to move it.. Ha ha cannot cope with that kind of crisis lol.

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

19 weeks! :dance:


----------



## GeralynB

Happy Mothers Day to all of you mommies and mommies to be!


----------



## rbourre

I saw a centipede outside while letting my dog out before bed and I told my husband it would be in my nightmares and of course it was. I dreamt that it was in my bedroom. I was freaked out when I woke up to pee and was looking all over the place to make sure the centipede hadn't come in my house.

Yesterday, baby was kicking like crazy. I love it and can't wait until it is stronger.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on the boy Geralyn! 

Happy mothers day to ask the mothers and soon to be ones! 

As for me I'm one of those weird girls that actually likes them. I saw a centipede the other day in a bathroom at a restaurant, so I told someone. I felt awful that they killed it. And usually in my own home (with an exception of things that infest) I try to capture and release back into the wild. 

Although not about bugs coming to get me or anything, I have been having weird dreams. They're usually about silly things though, like trying to wash my car but the hose doesn't reach. 

Also, 18 weeks today and we tell our family we are having a boy!


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Congrats on the boy Geralyn!
> 
> Happy mothers day to ask the mothers and soon to be ones!
> 
> As for me I'm one of those weird girls that actually likes them. I saw a centipede the other day in a bathroom at a restaurant, so I told someone. I felt awful that they killed it. And usually in my own home (with an exception of things that infest) I try to capture and release back into the wild.
> 
> Although not about bugs coming to get me or anything, I have been having weird dreams. They're usually about silly things though, like trying to wash my car but the hose doesn't reach.
> 
> Also, 18 weeks today and we tell our family we are having a boy!

I actually like bugs too and never kill them. I always put them back outside if they're in the house.


----------



## newlywed2013

I had a dream last night that baby was stillborn :(


happy mothers day ladies!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's an awful dream newlywed! Good thing it was just a dream! 

Geralyn I'm glad I'm not the only one! My family teases me a lot about it. Especially my father in law, he thinks it's the weirdest thing!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> 19 weeks! :dance:

Happy 19 weeks :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB yay for a little blue bundle! :)


----------



## sprite30

Oh no sorry to hear about all the horrible dreams, I've had some crazy ones myself. I don't dream about spiders here at this house anymore but when I still lived at my parents house my room was in the attic and the ceilings were slanted but not low but for some reason I always felt like spiders were falling on me or climbing down on me. Now that we have 9 foot ceiling here I don't dream about spiders lol thank goodness.

Dh never kills any bugs either, but not me ...man I'll smush them and everything I hate bugs. ...and rodents. We live in a half a double or twin home and my neighbor has dogs, cats and birds so along with that she also has mice and for the longest time I was catching them and setting them free at dh's request but just this week we have come across this one mouse who is just brilliant he eats all the peanut butter and still manages not to get trapped. We he's getting so brave that now he just comes out all the time and I got so mad I actually ran after him and that littler sucker had come through a hole in the wall in the basement stairway so I blocked it up with a plastic bag and I haven't seem him since. Mice are the nastiest creatures ever. Yuck.

He better go back to were he came from because if I catch him he'll be dead, I'll just have to keep it a secret from dh lol


----------



## Kittycat155

I do not normally dream of spiders but this reminded me of something years ago. I had an old cat who had been outside for years as a stary before we moved and I was able to take him in as a pet. He was a blob after beinga housecat and would move to only eat and use the box then back to bed. Older but nothing really wrong.

I was working nights and had come in room before heading to bed to see him sitting facing the wall and thought well he is older...went back out to eat came back same spot. I thought I saw something so move bed a inch from wall to see the biggest spider I ever saw in my life. Black,thick legs. Nothing like the big spiders I am used to see with stick legs.

I screamed and he just got up and went to sleep. Had to get vacuum in and had trouble getting it down the vacuum and then freaked cause maybe it is alive so vacuumed the entire room. 

Lived in that house 3 years and NEVER saw a spider like that before or after that spider. 

Most of my dreams are just strange at this point. Though had a ddream of 10/2 so wonder if that means babies bday? Soon enough I guess I will know


----------



## cricket in VA

I've been having crazy dreams too...luckily not every night. But involving all sorts of randos from my past. Weird.

As for gender, it may not balance out! My group from my first baby was almost all girls! There are about twenty of us who still keep in touch, and 15 have girls. We'll see!


----------



## Yo_Yo

My anatomy scan is in 4 hours. I can't sleep ands it's almost 5am. In bed heart racing as I'm worried :dohh:

Hoping and praying my blood clots gone and I get nothing else to worry about...my nerves can't take anything else, I'm going to turn into a crazy lady if there is :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My fingers are crossed for you yo-yo! You deserve to be able to enjoy at least the second half!


----------



## mommyberry

Good luck Yoyo!

I dreamt that at 6 am I went into labor, 9am I delivered a baby boy and by 10:30am we are home and suddenly he is about 1 year old and sitting and playing with me. It felt like my life was on fast forward mode. Then I wake up to see that there is still a long way to go :haha:


----------



## XFliss18X

Yo_Yo said:


> My anatomy scan is in 4 hours. I can't sleep ands it's almost 5am. In bed heart racing as I'm worried :dohh:
> 
> Hoping and praying my blood clots gone and I get nothing else to worry about...my nerves can't take anything else, I'm going to turn into a crazy lady if there is :haha:

Awww best of luck sweetie and please try not to worry now. Sending you positive thoughts. Hopefully all will be ok now and you get to see your baby and then you can finally enjoy your pregnancy just like you deserve.
Xx

:)


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Yo Yo. I hope everything's great with baby.


----------



## kiki28

Good luck Yo Yo :) 


I'm 18 weeks today :)


----------



## StarBrites

Good luck yo_yo!!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck Yo Yo! x


----------



## Kittycat155

Good luck Yo_Yo. Really hope your beyond all the worrying things and can enjoy the rest of an easy pregnancy! 

AFM it is 430am and I had to wake to eat.


----------



## AllStar

Good luck yoyo! :)


----------



## zephyr

Good luck yoyo :)


----------



## SisterRose

Got my first GTT tomorrow :-( but also a gender scan! yay! I bought something girly yesterday, i am so sure. Is anyone else finding out before tomorrow? Or am I going to break the boy combo :haha:


----------



## Baby3onboard

20 weeks today! Halfway there! Both of my boys came early though (one 17 days early, one 25 days early), so I'm not counting on another 20 weeks. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## GeralynB

Baby3onboard said:


> 20 weeks today! Halfway there! Both of my boys came early though (one 17 days early, one 25 days early), so I'm not counting on another 20 weeks. Hope everyone has a good day!

Yay for 20 weeks!

Good luck yoyo!


----------



## Jcliff

I was so afraid to have my anatomy scan but it was so exciting! :) p.s is Anyone else starting to leak?? Lol i woke up to wet spots on my shirt. This is a bit early I believe


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn and Hope-- Congrats on your Boys!

Happy Belated Mother's Day to those of us in the US. 

We are having our anatomy scan May 23rd and having a gender reveal picnic on the 24th.


----------



## SisterRose

Jcliff - I never leaked in either of my other pregnancies and took a good few days for my milk to come in. My midwife said "Your milk will come in quick this time" since I got pregnant 4 months after giving birth but I don't think it will, I think it'll be the same.


----------



## StarBrites

jcliff; mine don't leak on their own yet that I've been able to tell, but if I gently squeeze I get a lot of colostrum already, have since I was around 16 weeks!


----------



## SisterRose

Ooooh! I forgot to mention, i've been feeling baby move for the last 3 days or so :happydance:


----------



## Kittycat155

Look into the GTT as some things can cause a false positive and best to avoid that from get go. I REALLY recommend walking a bit if you are allowed to. Same with drinking water. Not to fake the test but to get an ideal. Issue many run into is drinking the solution and sitting for the entire time. I know I normally do not eat and just sit. Plates to clear things to put away/wash and if your a Mom already kids to chase

I passed on my GTT they wanted as I do my own sugar monitoring from regular meal at fasting and post meals here and there to make sure none come up to high. My meals are not normally as much carb as the drink to start with.


----------



## SisterRose

Kitty - I had gestational diabetes in my first and second pregnancy. I failed the test in my first, but passed the second but started to develop high sugar readings from testing my sugars after food later in the pregnancy.

As far as I'm aware, we have to sit for two hours afterwards and not allowed to walk around. I totally agree with you though, because really, who eats and sits for two hours straight? I'm definitely not sitting in the waiting room tomorrow morning with two small children screaming and running around, I'm going to go home and at least sit in my living room!


----------



## Jcliff

My boobs have been growing and hurting a lot more this pregnancy. With my DD nothing happened until I gave birth!


----------



## Kittycat155

SisterRose-Got you. Sucks with a past history of GD. But at least it is controlable and good to know early on:) Good luck and hope it goes easy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks everyone. Baby all looks great. He was super active, and the sonographer found it difficult to get measurements with all the wriggling, but she persisted. All looks great! 
They couldn't see the sch (clot) but couldn't say with confidence it was totally gone. 
looking at scan pics I see what I think could be a tiny bit of remaining clot. But it's either gone or nearly gone :)

Amniotic fluid looks good too, so I don't think I can have leaked any. 

Think I will sleep for a week now :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> Good luck Yo Yo :)
> 
> 
> I'm 18 weeks today :)

Happy 18 weeks! :)


----------



## SisterRose

Great news Yo Yo! So pleased for you. Finally time to relax a little now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Baby3onboard-happy 20 weeks! Half way...well more than half way based on your others

Sister rose good luck for gender scan tomorrow :)


----------



## cntrygrl

YoYo-- Glad everything looks good with your little guy.

How many gender scans do we have this week?


----------



## busytulip

Glad to hear things went well at your scan Yo_Yo


----------



## XFliss18X

Great news for you yo-yo- time to enjoy it!
Cntrygirl not this week for me but mine is the 28th may! 
Good luck to all you ladies having scans this week.

I am booked in to have a GTT when I'm 24 weeks apparently because I was previously diagnosed with polycystic ovaries as a teenager but funny they never told me this in my first 2 pregnancies. I am not looking forward to the test and being starved from midnight- so unfair :(

Xxx


----------



## SisterRose

They've always told me no food from 10pm the day before :-(


----------



## La Mere

Starbrites and zephyr - glad you're both feeling movements again and all seems all right. :flower:

Geralyn - Congrats on your baby boy!

Fliss - Welcome! I am due October 15th! :flower:

Yo_Yo - So glad everything is good with your little boy!!

Things have been hectic around here lately! Things going wrong with the car, kids were sick but much better now! I have been feeling baby move a lot recently! :happydance: We spent the day yesterday with some friends yesterday, it was really nice! Only thing is I forgot to call my Oma (Grandmother) and tell her happy mother's day! :dohh: I'm going to have to try to remember to call her today!

I've also been getting so much more achy and sore. I can feel my stomach muscles stretching.. Gah! My back is starting to hurt but at least I can tentatively say my hemorrhoids are gone! Hope all is well with all of you ladies and can't wait to hear more gender reveals!


----------



## XFliss18X

Aww thanks la mere and we are very close then (16th).
I'm getting really worried tho when you all say that your feeling baby move as I'm not feeling anything. With it being my 3rd I expected to feel it already, do you think it's normal? 
Hoping to feel something soon as scan seems far away :( xxx


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo I'm so happy for you, hopefully you can enjoy the last half without any worry:flower:
My anatomy scan is on Thursday at 10.50am, I'm soooo nervous!


----------



## GeralynB

Yoyo -so glad everything looks good with your little boy!


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies!!

Geralyn: congrats on the little boy!!

Fliss: Welcome! I'm due on the 10th, but will be earlier because I've had two previous c-sections as well! 

Yo Yo: I'm glad baby's doing well! 

I had a very nice mother's day yesterday with my two little girls. I called my step-mil and decided not to tell her the gender of our baby. We would rather not tell too many people. I'm just tired of hearing that it has to be a boy or there must be something wrong with me. I don't want to hear "oh, its good its a boy or you would have had to have more kids". My step mil kept trying to say my family would only be complete if we had a boy so I told her that it doesn't matter to us. We are happy with our girls and we would be happy with another one. This will be our last baby regardless of gender. I think she got the point...hopefully.


----------



## GeralynB

Question: Has anyone used two middle names for their child? Is there room on the birth certificate? And how would that work when filling out forms? Would he use one middle name? both? initials?


----------



## zephyr

Geralyn Not sure if it's the same where you are but here we used two for our twins and we put them round the best way they sounded andrew nicholas.
Every place that we signed up to only used the first middle name tho so Nicholas was never heard of. It was still in their records but when letters were sent etc they only used andrew. And some.places didnt even want the second middle name.

so we paid for a name change to switch them round.

im in NZ tho so it may be different here.


----------



## staceymxxx

Hey how is everyone? Xx


----------



## AllStar

GeralynB said:


> Question: Has anyone used two middle names for their child? Is there room on the birth certificate? And how would that work when filling out forms? Would he use one middle name? both? initials?

Both our kids have two middle names. They are on their birth certificates and we put both on most forms etc and if they recieve any letters from doctors/dentist etc they usually come with their middle names initials which we're fine with


----------



## ToughhGal

Geralyn, I have two middle names. My initials are L.R.S.Y..when they ask for middle initials I always put both. When forms ask for middle names I put one, comma, then the other. But usually on documents like my license only one middle name shows up and I get a lot of questions where I got my name I go by since it doesn't usually show. So that is something to be aware of


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats Geralyn on the boy!!! So exciting! My DH wants a boy so bad so I'm hoping the testosterone of the group will rub off on us and we get at least one! Haha

Yoyo glad the scan went well! 

Welcome to the newbies! :)

Yuck to all the crazy dreams! I hate all bugs. DH and I have an understanding, if I yell "spider" or "bug" he drops whatever he is doing immediately and comes running! Even at 3 am if I see a bug in the bathroom and he's sound asleep! Haha 

I was not a fan of two middle names at first. My DH has two middle names and so do all my step kids. I nevet thought I'd do that with our kids but the names I have picked out so far both have two middle names and I love them! Haha I think if you like it, go for it! 

That's interesting about the second middle name being overlooked though. For our boys name we've picked 3 family names but plan to call him the second middle name. It ended up in the second spot just because I like the sound of the 3 names in a certain order. Hope we don't have issues with that. Hmmm maybe will have to switch the first name and second middle name. 

The name is Phillip Adam James and planning to call him James. Maybe we should simplify the poor kids life though and do James Adam Phillip....wonder if I can get used to that. I'm so used to thinking Phillip Adam James now though. Phillip is my DH's name and both our dad's names so it's a big time family thing but I can't deal with calling another person Phillip! My nephew is also Phillip after my dad so it's just too many Phillips. So because I told DH no to calling a boy Phillip I agreed to give the name too billing for genealogical purposes but said we had to go by a middle name instead. Adam and James are my two brothers.


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the new boys!

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Glad you had a good scan yo yo!

Sorry I had so much to catch up on! I had a great mother's day :) Hard to believe that next year I will have 2 on mother's day!


----------



## Loopy Laura

So pleased all looked well, yoyo! 

Looking forward to hearing more gender reveals this week. Good luck to all those having anatomy scans!


----------



## Elsa50501

I think my belly bump doubled in size over night. I have "popped" since yesterday. I went to a bridal shower on Saturday and people were nervously asking my friends mom "I thought you said Elsa was pregnant" before coming up to me to ask about the pregnancy. Apparently I still didn't look pregnant due to my outfit and everyone's been shocked that I'm 18 weeks along.

In other news, I have my anatomy scan tomorrow:). 

I'm a little nervous about it, only because I've been gaining so very little. I've been feeling lots of movement since last week so I know the baby's fine. I'm just nervous that my first trimester weight loss paired with minimal weight gain back might be affecting the baby (only gained back 3 lbs and still down 7 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight). I don't have any reason to think it is affecting the baby, but I'm nervous that I'll go tomorrow and find out s/he is measuring small.

I am excited to find out the gender though:). Anyone else experiencing/experienced weight concerns on the not gaining end?


----------



## Kittycat155

Took a nap and woke up about to pee myself from kick. Dog was all cuddled up and justn about impossible to get to bathroom.

I am doing no middle name. I knew someone growing up who her and siblings do not have middle names and always liked that idea. My Mom...has not yet adjusted to that idea just yet.

Been having easier time eating last few days and even craved a few ON HAND items:) But after buying 5 tomatoes it seems I can not eat them. But can eat cherubs or grape tomatoes just fine. ??? lol


----------



## jmandrews

So many boys!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see what the rest of you are having! :)


----------



## zephyr

Had my midwife appointment today and she said the spotting was most likely due to the vomiting and said not to worry unless it's actual bleeding or doesn't stop so that's a relief. 
I mean its the same advice I was given in other pregnancies but I always manage to worry anyways. 

I asked about home birth options and apparently they don't do gas and air at home. She said there was talk of them doing it but they decided that it made people too spaced out and that they need people to be able to push a baby out quickly.

soooo now I have to get my head around another drug free birth otherwise it will be hospital. 

I think I can do it. I'm nervous as heck when I think about it but I think I'll be fine going drug free again. I'm glad I asked now as I have 20 something weeks to get used to the idea :p
I can also hire a birthing pool for really cheap.

Have my 20 week scan in less than a week now (next Monday) I really don't want to know what we are having now and I'm scared I'm going to see a willy flash and have the surprise ruined for us lol I'm so determined to stay team yellow!


----------



## AshleyLK

Glad to hear everyone is settling into pregnancy! I am definitely getting rounder. I went to a family party this weekend, and since we moved far away, I haven't seen most of my family for 6+ months, nor have I made the official announcement...and they were all shocked that not only was I preggers, but I am also finding out what the baby is on Friday!


It is much easier to keep secrets when you move away from everyone you know! Lol. I am going to make the official Facebook announcement after we find out the sex on Friday. I think I am going to pose my daughter with corresponding color balloons and make a cute rhyming phrase to go with the picture. Something simple.

I am excited to see many of you ladies are approaching your V-day. So exciting!


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> Had my midwife appointment today and she said the spotting was most likely due to the vomiting and said not to worry unless it's actual bleeding or doesn't stop so that's a relief.
> I mean its the same advice I was given in other pregnancies but I always manage to worry anyways.
> 
> I asked about home birth options and apparently they don't do gas and air at home. She said there was talk of them doing it but they decided that it made people too spaced out and that they need people to be able to push a baby out quickly.
> 
> soooo now I have to get my head around another drug free birth otherwise it will be hospital.
> 
> I think I can do it. I'm nervous as heck when I think about it but I think I'll be fine going drug free again. I'm glad I asked now as I have 20 something weeks to get used to the idea :p
> I can also hire a birthing pool for really cheap.
> 
> Have my 20 week scan in less than a week now (next Monday) I really don't want to know what we are having now and I'm scared I'm going to see a willy flash and have the surprise ruined for us lol I'm so determined to stay team yellow!

Look into hypnobirthing, it's fab  I just used a cd rather than classes and will be using it again this time (also planning hb). Xx


----------



## newlywed2013

3 Weeksuntil my ultrasound,we are having the nurse write down the gender so we won't find out for almost a week after!


----------



## zephyr

Ljo thanks ill look into it :) ive never looked into that stuff before so its all new territory to me :p


----------



## ljo1984

It's really useful, teaches how fear cause increased pain levels, so how to breath and trust your body etc etc, really relaxing. You've plenty of time still I won't start properly till around 30+ weeks. Xx


----------



## vickyandchick

20 weeks today, I am halfway!:happydance: And only 2 days till my anatomy scan :D
Geralyn one of my OH's cousins gave her son 5 or 6 middle names! I don't even think she remembers them all:haha:


----------



## StarBrites

Elsa50501 said:


> I think my belly bump doubled in size over night. I have "popped" since yesterday. I went to a bridal shower on Saturday and people were nervously asking my friends mom "I thought you said Elsa was pregnant" before coming up to me to ask about the pregnancy. Apparently I still didn't look pregnant due to my outfit and everyone's been shocked that I'm 18 weeks along.
> 
> In other news, I have my anatomy scan tomorrow:).
> 
> I'm a little nervous about it, only because I've been gaining so very little. I've been feeling lots of movement since last week so I know the baby's fine. I'm just nervous that my first trimester weight loss paired with minimal weight gain back might be affecting the baby (only gained back 3 lbs and still down 7 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight). I don't have any reason to think it is affecting the baby, but I'm nervous that I'll go tomorrow and find out s/he is measuring small.
> 
> I am excited to find out the gender though:). Anyone else experiencing/experienced weight concerns on the not gaining end?

Don't feel too nervous! I have only gained 2 pounds so far and I'll be 21 weeks this weekend, my doctor said not to worry. My uterus is the correct size when measured and I can feel her moving around. She said "You have 20 more weeks to gain weight, don't worry about it now!" Good luck though, I hope every thing is good and baby is measuring on time :)


----------



## AllStar

Elsa I haven't gained much weight yet either but I was the same with my other pregnancies so I'm not too worried. I think it's just another one of those things where all women are different. Good luck for your scan  

Our scan is a week today! Going shopping for some baby stuff afterwards with my sister, can't wait!


----------



## lauraemily17

jmandrews said:


> So many boys!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see what the rest of you are having! :)

That's a rather nice implantation dip on your chart. Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## cntrygrl

Can't wait to see all the gender scans this week!

As to the weight question I gained 1lb since my last visit. Overall a total of 11, but I think my weight may have dropped this week due to some stress going on at home. I have a really hard time eating when I get stressed out.


----------



## XFliss18X

Aww so is it majority boys on here now? I find out in the 28th- I have no preference though as already so blessed with one of each.

As for weight gain- I'm generally petite and weigh about 46kg at the start- I now weigh between 50-51kg. It seems like iv put alot on but I needed too and I'm happy.

Has anyone else not felt baby move yet? I'm worried because I haven't :(

Xxx


----------



## jmandrews

lauraemily17 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> So many boys!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see what the rest of you are having! :)
> 
> That's a rather nice implantation dip on your chart. Sending lots of :dust:Click to expand...

I thought so too but so far I'm only getting BFNs ... We will see :)


----------



## StarBrites

Nausea is back full force :( trying so hard to get up but it's so bad. I need to eat but I will get sick as soon as I get up.. It's my cats 3rd birthday and I want to go get her some yummy cat grass and gourmet wet food and a new toy.. Hoping it passes soon!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

GeralynB said:


> Question: Has anyone used two middle names for their child? Is there room on the birth certificate? And how would that work when filling out forms? Would he use one middle name? both? initials?

My brother has 3!


----------



## ljo1984

jmandrews said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> So many boys!!! Congrats! Can't wait to see what the rest of you are having! :)
> 
> That's a rather nice implantation dip on your chart. Sending lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought so too but so far I'm only getting BFNs ... We will see :)Click to expand...

I spotted that dip too


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck jm! I have my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Code:




CharmedKirsty said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Question: Has anyone used two middle names for their child? Is there room on the birth certificate? And how would that work when filling out forms? Would he use one middle name? both? initials?
> 
> My dd1 has two (rather long) middle names! Works findClick to expand...


----------



## SisterRose

Not long now before my scan and breaking the boy chain! :p x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

StarBrites said:


> Nausea is back full force :( trying so hard to get up but it's so bad. I need to eat but I will get sick as soon as I get up.. It's my cats 3rd birthday and I want to go get her some yummy cat grass and gourmet wet food and a new toy.. Hoping it passes soon!

That sucks that you're sick, but that's really cute that you do that for your cat! Mine don't get anything special, but I don't even remember when I got them half the time! In my defense they are old, 16, 15 and 7.


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> 20 weeks today, I am halfway!:happydance: And only 2 days till my anatomy scan :D
> Geralyn one of my OH's cousins gave her son 5 or 6 middle names! I don't even think she remembers them all:haha:

Congrats on being half way there lovely :)


----------



## La Mere

Fliss - You are due on my mom's birthday, lol. This is my third as well. I don't feel movements all the time yet, but if you are really worried about not feeling baby yet maybe call your Dr./Midwife?

Congrats to the ladies reaching new weeks, the halfway point and finding out the gender soon! Can't wait to hear the new gender reveals.. Maybe we'll get a girl this time?:haha:

AFM: I'll be 18 weeks along tomorrow! :happydance: On the weight gain front, I'm pretty petite to begin with, lol. But so far I have gained about 8.5 lbs. I've still not got a chance to take a bump pic yet. The weather has taken a turn back towards winter here, light snow this morning and it was pretty snowy and windy yesterday... really sucks because this time last week it was in the 60's-70's!! I hate how the weather fluctuates like that here sometimes.


----------



## SisterRose

Its a babyyyy...............


Boy! :blue:


----------



## XFliss18X

SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:

Congratulations and the boy chain is yet to be broken.
Xxx


----------



## SisterRose

I couldn't believe it! I asked her to double check, he had his legs crossed mostly but you could deff see boy parts sticking up she said shes happy to say its definitely a little boy :cloud9:


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:

Waaaa, congratulations! :D 
So many boys! Wonder if I'll break the chain on Thursday;)


----------



## fides

SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:


awww, congrats! now you'll have both genders running around the house - how special!


----------



## ljo1984

SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:

I guess it's down to me now to break it ha ha. Congratulations though  xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:

Congratulations. I'm assuming you were surprised?


----------



## SisterRose

Never been more surprised!


----------



## newlywed2013

I just speezed for the first time :( isn't it too early for that??


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations SisterRose!


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:

Awww! A little boy :)

Congratulations honey. Will add the blue bump to the list!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sister rose congrats on not breaking the chain! ;) 

Newlywed what do you mean speezed?


----------



## cntrygrl

SisterRose-- Congrats on the Boy!

Newlywed-- I peed one of the times I had gotten sick while cleaning up cat puke at like 16 weeks. I've also speezed and here I thought I had strong bladder control.


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Sister rose congrats on not breaking the chain! ;)
> 
> Newlywed what do you mean speezed?

Peeing when you sneeze :)


----------



## newlywed2013

cntrygrl said:


> SisterRose-- Congrats on the Boy!
> 
> Newlywed-- I peed one of the times I had gotten sick while cleaning up cat puke at like 16 weeks. I've also speezed and here I thought I had strong bladder control.

I thought I did too! Guess this means kegals? Lol


----------



## StarBrites

lol! I haven't speezed yet, but I have peed while laughing a few times, mostly when laying down.. :( hahah.

I finally felt well enough to get out of bed. Still a bit nauseous, I have a feeling my HG is going to come back again. At least I had a few good weeks!


----------



## Kittycat155

Heard squats are better for pelvic floor then kegals.

Had a rough day with MS. A salad! My baby hates anything remotely healthy So just resting a few hours till next meal that will hopefully sit better. or sit at all.


----------



## Elsa50501

Anatomy scan today. We're team pink!


----------



## StarBrites

Elsa50501 said:


> Anatomy scan today. We're team pink!

Yay!! Another girl! You broke the chain :) Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Elsa! :-D x


----------



## cntrygrl

Elsa Congrats on the baby Girl!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations on the boy sisterrose - that must have been a surprise!! 

Congrats on the girl Elsa! 

So exciting!!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Elsa!


----------



## Laelani

yoyo - Glad to hear things went well at your appointment and that you can rest easier now :)

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!!

Loving all the gender scans, so exciting!!!! I can't wait to see what the final tally of girls to boys will be at the end once we have all had our babies. Congrats to all of you!!!

Congrats on the BOY SisterRose, haha. You and I were in the same boat. I was soooooo convinced our baby was a girl and turned out to be a boy as well. :) 

For the whole speeze thing, I've been doing this about 2 weeks now and it can sometimes occur when I cough. It's annoying and I have started wearing panty liners for this sole purpose and keeping a few extra on hand in case it does happen I can change it and be on my way again. 

AFM things are good. 19 weeks today and I couldn't be happier. Just a few more weeks to v-day and I am now FINALLY starting to feel very confident in this pregnancy. I don't feel him move very much but I am told until 22 weeks some women barely feel their babies and that everything is just fine. I will trust everyone's judgement on that and continue going with things are fine considering I have no symptoms or aches and pains that say otherwise. Have any of you noticed any stretch marks yet?? I have some on the bottom half of my breasts and some near my hips but that's it so far. I have been religiously putting on lotions and stuff too and I guess they are just inevitable and are bound to happen anyway.


----------



## ljo1984

newlywed2013 said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Sister rose congrats on not breaking the chain! ;)
> 
> Newlywed what do you mean speezed?
> 
> Peeing when you sneeze :)Click to expand...

Lol I got what you ment!! And I'm already at it :-( I am on number 3 though, my poor pelvic floor is obviously battered from 1&2! X


----------



## ljo1984

Whoop congrats elsa (on breaking the trend also lol)


----------



## zephyr

Another boy! Wow I sorta want to know what im having now. I bet it's another boy :p

congrats on the girl Elsa. 

Havnt speezed yet! But itll happen sooner or later.

I wet my pants while.pregnant with my daughter. In public. And I couldnt stop cos she was jumping on my bladder. I was mortified! She obviously didn't like me having a full bladder. 

With the twins I had to wear panty liners all the time because it would just leak out and I lost all sensation down there so I couldnt even feel it. Granted this was when I was huge but it still made me sad lol


----------



## GeralynB

SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:

Congrats!! Were you shocked? You thought it was a girl right?


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a girl Elsa!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the gender reveals!! Makes me so excited for next Tuesday!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats to everyone finding out boy or girl! Can't believe the ratio in here so far!

AllStar I also find out next Tuesday. I think there was another in here who is as well...ljo maybe? Wondering if DD will be big sis to a baby girl or boy!!! I had an inkling it was a girl, but I'm unsure now!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on the girl elsa! Finally broke the boy chain...for now at least! 

I've never heard of speezing until today! It hasn't happened to me just yet! Trying to keep doing those kegals though so it hopefully won't happen!


----------



## kel21

Congrats SisterRose and elsa!


----------



## AshleyLK

Elsa & sister rose - do you know what the Chinese calculator predicted for your genders?


----------



## sprite30

Congrats elsa and sister rose. 

Hah omg never heard of speezing however I'm right there I can feel it like it's gonna happen and I have to cross my legs really hard to avoid it. And must go to the bathroom immediately out of paranoia lol that one time I vomited so hard that I peed myself and I had just gone pee too it was so weird like I had absolutely no control.

Anyone else have a breech baby? She's been breech since 16 weeks and since I was getting weekly checks for cervical length I was was getting annoyed with the us tech always saying in a low voice, oh the baby is breech. But the doc says it doesn't matter because baby can move freely where ever she wants until 26 weeks and can even move up to 36 weeks so I shouldn't be worried about it just yet. But I can't help to be. I said to dh geez, here I'm worried about having to have a csection because baby's hr drops or some other medical issue and here I might not even get to go into labor because she's breech. I really hope she turns because she's kicking me real real low and it's sensitive down low. Almost feels like a shock so I started getting excited when I was feeling kicks on the side thinking she turned but nope, she just decided to punch me instead cause she's still head up feet down for 4 weeks now.


----------



## zephyr

Sprite my son stayed breech the whole pregnancy at my 36 week appointment we discussed sending me to hospital to see what would be the best route to take whether manually turning him or c sec.
I had another scan to confirm his position then the night before my 37th week appointment before I was to be seen at the hospital he turned and a scan confirmed it.

Dw there is still plenty of time for baby to turn!! I don't think they start worrying until well after 30 weeks at least for me it wasnt an issue till round 34 weeks. That's when the what if talks started.


----------



## ljo1984

At 16 weeks there's still plenty of room in there for baby to be in all sorts of positions so defo don't even worry about it, weird they mentioned it really. I'd never expect at 16 week for baby to be head down. Xx

Eta I've had kicks low left last 8ish hours but prior to that were top right and it changes all the time. Also where I find hb with Doppler. I'm 20 week and thinking awwww at lest it can still have a swim around while it still has chance lol.


----------



## XFliss18X

AshleyLK said:


> Elsa & sister rose - do you know what the Chinese calculator predicted for your genders?

Congrats ladies on your boy and girl news! Makes ne so excited to find mine out- exactly 2 weeks today until my anatomy scan.

Ashley I have been predicted a girl in the Chinese gender chart. My own inclination was a boy but everyone around me keeps saying girl.
Xxx


----------



## SisterRose

Chinese gender predictor said boy for me, but it said boy last time too! x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elsa50501 said:


> Anatomy scan today. We're team pink!

Yay for a little girl! :) :pink:


----------



## StarBrites

My Chinese predictor said girl :) How neat!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on the girl Elsa:pink: someone finally broke the chain:haha:
I speezed when I was about 15/16 weeks? My FOB almost cried with laughter when I told him, knob.

Less than 24 hours till my anatomy scan, I'm going to have to find something new to obsess about after this because waiting another 20 weeks to see baby is way to long:haha:


----------



## Baby3onboard

Anybody struggling with swelling yet? I swelled a little with my first (mainly at the very end- he was born in September); and swelled horribly with my second (he was born in May.) It was so bad, my ankles finally started seeping. Never had high blood pressure or anything, so nothing was said. I'm only 20 weeks now and already have cankles at the end of the day. Thought maybe I wasn't getting enough water- but doesn't seem to matter. It has been rather warm and humid the last few days here. Also, my hands swell after I go for a walk. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come or it could be a long summer.


----------



## cntrygrl

Do we have any gender scans today?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Baby3onboard said:


> Anybody struggling with swelling yet? I swelled a little with my first (mainly at the very end- he was born in September); and swelled horribly with my second (he was born in May.) It was so bad, my ankles finally started seeping. Never had high blood pressure or anything, so nothing was said. I'm only 20 weeks now and already have cankles at the end of the day. Thought maybe I wasn't getting enough water- but doesn't seem to matter. It has been rather warm and humid the last few days here. Also, my hands swell after I go for a walk. Hope this isn't a sign of things to come or it could be a long summer.

I have this problem already. It's not so bad in my ankles as it is my hands. But it has also been very warm here as well. And it's a problem I've had before, except now it's worse. Happens way more quickly than before pregnancy. I plan to ask my doctor about it at my next visit and see what she has to say.


----------



## AshleyLK

cntrygrl said:


> Do we have any gender scans today?

Mine is Friday morning :)

I like to compare the results of the Chinese gender predictor- thanks for your response ladies :)


----------



## vickyandchick

cntrygrl said:


> Do we have any gender scans today?

Mine is tomorrow morning :D:D


----------



## SisterRose

Looking forward to hearing more genders! Good luck tomorrow morning vickyandchick :D X


----------



## kel21

So the lunar chinese calendar says girl, and it said boy for my son. But the regular calendar says boy for this one and boy from my first as well! Guess I will find out which is more accurate.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Can't wait to see what other people gender scan results are! I love hearing what other people are having. 

Also as for the Chinese gender predictor mine told me it would be a boy, so it was right for me. All the other wives tales though pointed towards girl. 

I had an awful dream about spiders last night! In my dream I couldn't hear out of my right ear. So I went to my father (who I'm not in contact with) to have him help me out to figure out what was going on. He was looking around and all of a sudden little spiders started crawling or of my ear. It was so gross! 

I should probably start writing down all my crazy pregnant dreams.


----------



## Kittycat155

It is odd with my last pregnancy(mc) I felt strongly girl from really early on and when I did all the gender calendars online ALL 10 said girl. This one is all over the place and no feelings. So Moms guess of boy girl twins freaked me out a tad No US so assume it is just one. I am going more boy then girl. Even before this boy trend!


----------



## rbourre

I went for the second part of the ips testing today and the lady hurt my arm pretty bad doing the blood work. My arm is pretty bruised already and I am sure it will get worse. I'm not sure why they do second blood work around 17 weeks. I would think between the ultrasound and blood work at 12 weeks, they would be able to determine the risk of down syndrome. I've never heard of it being called ips, when I had my daughter they called it an nt scan but that was a different doctor.

I found out today my neighbour is pregnant. We've become pretty good friends lately. We went out this morning and she grabbed a test on the way home and it was very positive. Our kids will be a few months apart.


----------



## fides

Elsa50501 said:


> Anatomy scan today. We're team pink!

awww, congratulations!!!


----------



## GeralynB

The Chinese predictor and the ring test both said boy for me and they were right!


----------



## fides

i'm getting so nervous - we're doing a private scan Friday evening after DH's last final for the semester. 

Just going to admit it - I've wanted a baby girl to hold in my arms all four pregnancies now, and the desire just gets stronger and stronger each pregnancy!! It's unbelievable! I decided to do a private scan and get the news out of the way so that I can cope with it if it's another boy (I cried for days last time around but had accepted it by the time birth rolled around). Boys are great, don't get me wrong, but just one little girl, pretty please?! I'm already in so much pain from SPD that I don't know if I could handle trying yet again for a baby girl after this pregnancy... Oh, i'm so nervous! eek!!!

As for Chinese gender, both of my sons were predicted girl, so I haven't bothered to look it up this time. :shrug:


----------



## GeralynB

I bought some things for the nursery today!! We decided on a nautical theme. I found a bunch of cute stuff at Homegoods. An oar to hang above the crib, anchor book ends, a navy and white hamper and some navy and white baskets. Can't wait to start putting everything together!


----------



## Kittycat155

So cool about neighbor being pregnant too! Some draw blood a lot better then others. Do want to decorate a little nook for baby. We will not be in this house by time baby comes and not sure where we will be but I do have the play pen so can get a few little things to match that more or less. And since you said Gome Goods I want to go as it is in same plaza as grocery store so not like I will waste gas going LOL Love that store but have to be careful as you can find TO MUCH.


----------



## AshleyLK

fides said:


> i'm getting so nervous - we're doing a private scan Friday evening after DH's last final for the semester.
> 
> Just going to admit it - I've wanted a baby girl to hold in my arms all four pregnancies now, and the desire just gets stronger and stronger each pregnancy!! It's unbelievable! I decided to do a private scan and get the news out of the way so that I can cope with it if it's another boy (I cried for days last time around but had accepted it by the time birth rolled around). Boys are great, don't get me wrong, but just one little girl, pretty please?! I'm already in so much pain from SPD that I don't know if I could handle trying yet again for a baby girl after this pregnancy... Oh, i'm so nervous! eek!!!
> 
> As for Chinese gender, both of my sons were predicted girl, so I haven't bothered to look it up this time. :shrug:


Aw! I know gender disappointment is very common (especially after so many same sex pregnancies!) I would like a boy this time around just so my husband can experience what it's like to have a little "mini me" running around. I can see why you would want the same!:hugs:


----------



## StarBrites

rbourre - I had to get blood drawn twice too (one around 12 weeks and one around 16) and my results from the first one weren't available until the 2nd draw was done.

Found a link here: https://www.womenandinfants.org/prenatalspecialtesting/integrated-test.cfm 

Read under where it says "What does the Integrated Test involve?"


----------



## SisterRose

Fides - I totally understand how you feel. I really hope you get your baby girl this time :hugs:


----------



## StarBrites

Well I'm officially freaking out :( Today boyfriend and I got into a pretty big argument and I did a lot of crying and yelling.. everything is A okay with that and we are just fine. However I was lying here on the couch because I couldn't sleep and started getting a dull ache on the right side of my uterus and it is constant and not going away. Now it's starting to get pretty sharp in other areas. It hurts quite a bit. So I decided to get out the doppler to make sure baby was okay and her heart is beating funny. It will skip beats or have an extra beat. It's freaking me out with this constant pain my uterus is in and with her heart beating funny.. but I don't want to call and be seen and tell them I was using the doppler since they frown upon using one at home because it can cause worry.. I don't know what to do. The pain has been for about an hour now and doesn't seem to be letting up at all. I'm scared I hurt her from our argument earlier.


----------



## vickyandchick

Had our anatomy scan and everything is perfect. Baby is quite clearly a little........



BOYYYYY!:happydance::blue:
My mama's intuition was right:D:D the lady doing the scan showed us straight away and even FOB could tell he was a boy:rofl: I'm over the moon!


----------



## GeralynB

Yay! Congrats on a boy!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

StarBrites said:


> Well I'm officially freaking out :( Today boyfriend and I got into a pretty big argument and I did a lot of crying and yelling.. everything is A okay with that and we are just fine. However I was lying here on the couch because I couldn't sleep and started getting a dull ache on the right side of my uterus and it is constant and not going away. Now it's starting to get pretty sharp in other areas. It hurts quite a bit. So I decided to get out the doppler to make sure baby was okay and her heart is beating funny. It will skip beats or have an extra beat. It's freaking me out with this constant pain my uterus is in and with her heart beating funny.. but I don't want to call and be seen and tell them I was using the doppler since they frown upon using one at home because it can cause worry.. I don't know what to do. The pain has been for about an hour now and doesn't seem to be letting up at all. I'm scared I hurt her from our argument earlier.

I'm sorry, SB, that is scary. I would call the doc, just to get some peace of mind. I am praying the pain goes away soon for you, and that all is well with your little bean!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Vicky!!! 

Starbrites I'm sure baby is ok but you could call and just mention the pain and the worry it's causing you without mentioning the Doppler and hopefully they'll see you and check the hb themselves?


----------



## cntrygrl

Vicky Congrats on the baby Boy!


----------



## GeralynB

StarBrites said:


> Well I'm officially freaking out :( Today boyfriend and I got into a pretty big argument and I did a lot of crying and yelling.. everything is A okay with that and we are just fine. However I was lying here on the couch because I couldn't sleep and started getting a dull ache on the right side of my uterus and it is constant and not going away. Now it's starting to get pretty sharp in other areas. It hurts quite a bit. So I decided to get out the doppler to make sure baby was okay and her heart is beating funny. It will skip beats or have an extra beat. It's freaking me out with this constant pain my uterus is in and with her heart beating funny.. but I don't want to call and be seen and tell them I was using the doppler since they frown upon using one at home because it can cause worry.. I don't know what to do. The pain has been for about an hour now and doesn't seem to be letting up at all. I'm scared I hurt her from our argument earlier.

I would just call the doc and tell them about the pain. You don't have to tell them about the doppler.


----------



## vickyandchick

Thank you all, we're so excited:D:D:D
Here's a photo of my perfect little man:cloud9: He was so wriggly it was hard to get a good one:haha:
 



Attached Files:







my boy 20weeks.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kel21

Congrats vickyandchick! 

Hope you and lo are doing good StarBrites. 

Nothing much going on here. Trying to get my house ready for my sons 8th b-day party! Crazy to think he is already 8 years old! Baby is quite active every day now, and since Saturday everything can be felt from the outside! :) Both my ds and dh have gotten to feel the lo! 8 days until my scan and I am back to feeling like it is a girl. Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

:hugs: starbrites. Definitely get looked at. I'm sure all is ok, but it's not nice worrying either.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely scan pic Vicky :)

Can't believe all these boys!


----------



## MamaMac123

XFliss18X said:


> Aww so is it majority boys on here now? I find out in the 28th- I have no preference though as already so blessed with one of each.
> 
> As for weight gain- I'm generally petite and weigh about 46kg at the start- I now weigh between 50-51kg. It seems like iv put alot on but I needed too and I'm happy.
> 
> Has anyone else not felt baby move yet? I'm worried because I haven't :(
> 
> Xxx

I haven't felt the babies yet either. My friend with twins said it took her till week 21. I wouldn't worry yet. Might still take another couple weeks :) 




SisterRose said:


> Its a babyyyy...............
> 
> 
> Boy! :blue:

Yay! Congrats!!! 



Elsa50501 said:


> Anatomy scan today. We're team pink!

Yay! Another girl finally! Congrats!



GeralynB said:


> I bought some things for the nursery today!! We decided on a nautical theme. I found a bunch of cute stuff at Homegoods. An oar to hang above the crib, anchor book ends, a navy and white hamper and some navy and white baskets. Can't wait to start putting everything together!

Sounds so cute! Can't wait to do our nursery! One thought, be careful about the ore above the crib...just worried it could fall on baby :( I'm paranoid that way! Lol



StarBrites said:


> Well I'm officially freaking out :( Today boyfriend and I got into a pretty big argument and I did a lot of crying and yelling.. everything is A okay with that and we are just fine. However I was lying here on the couch because I couldn't sleep and started getting a dull ache on the right side of my uterus and it is constant and not going away. Now it's starting to get pretty sharp in other areas. It hurts quite a bit. So I decided to get out the doppler to make sure baby was okay and her heart is beating funny. It will skip beats or have an extra beat. It's freaking me out with this constant pain my uterus is in and with her heart beating funny.. but I don't want to call and be seen and tell them I was using the doppler since they frown upon using one at home because it can cause worry.. I don't know what to do. The pain has been for about an hour now and doesn't seem to be letting up at all. I'm scared I hurt her from our argument earlier.

I'd get checked out and just don't mention the doppler. Mos likely they will check hb and maybe even do a quick ultrasound to check. I've had to go to ER three times so far and twice they did an ultrasound to check the babies. 
Worth it to put your mind at ease :hugs:



vickyandchick said:


> Had our anatomy scan and everything is perfect. Baby is quite clearly a little........
> 
> 
> 
> BOYYYYY!:happydance::blue:
> My mama's intuition was right:D:D the lady doing the scan showed us straight away and even FOB could tell he was a boy:rofl: I'm over the moon!

Yay! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

16 Weeks Today! :happydance:

I have my anatomy scan in two weeks! Had to be moved up due to doctors schedule. I had planned to wait till the 3D scan for gender reveal with my mom a few weeks later but I think I'm caving! :haha: I'm starting to think I like the idea of knowing first since I'm the mommy and making DH and my step kids do the cute reveal. Although hopefully DH will be with me for scan so maybe we'll find out together. Hmmm....will see how well my self control holds out....in general I'm pretty terrible at things like this haha 

Just found out another friend is pregnant and due just a few weeks after me! So excited! They've been trying for awhile. 

Crazy pregnancy dream last night. Dreamt I was in a polygamous marriage with Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt hahahaha but Angelina hated me because Brad liked me better. Hahahaha insane. Apparently my pregnant subconscious is very high on herself :rofl: 

Got some yuck news this week. My brother who is a military chaplain is being deployed to Afghanistan right before my babies are born :( this means my sister in law who was planning to come visit when babies arrived won't be able to now. Plus I'm just super scared for my brother :( 

Hope everyone is having a good week! Any gender reveals today or tomorrow??? :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Kel is your gender scan the 23rd also?

MamaMac-- I understand that fear my brother was in Iraq back in 2006 when my niece was born. I have a cousin who has just returned from Afghanistan. I stopped watching the news while my brother was over there.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Vickyandchick! :-D :blue:


----------



## rbourre

StarBrites said:


> rbourre - I had to get blood drawn twice too (one around 12 weeks and one around 16) and my results from the first one weren't available until the 2nd draw was done.
> 
> Found a link here: https://www.womenandinfants.org/prenatalspecialtesting/integrated-test.cfm
> 
> Read under where it says "What does the Integrated Test involve?"

Thanks. I'm not worried about the results at all, I only did the testing so I could have an ultrasound. I didn't want to wait until 20 weeks for an ultrasound. 

My arm is so sore from the blood work yesterday. I've had tons of blood work done in the past and it doesn't usually bother me, but this one hurt really bad while she was doing it and now it's bruised. I've never had a bruise like this from getting blood drawn.

15 more days until my ultrasound. I have an OB appointment a week from today so I will get to hear the heartbeat again which I am looking forward to. They picked it up at my last appointment at 12 weeks but it was only for a few seconds and it was faint. This time, it should be louder and hopefully for a bit longer so they can tell me what the heartbeat is.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140515-01417.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ToughhGal

rbourre said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> rbourre - I had to get blood drawn twice too (one around 12 weeks and one around 16) and my results from the first one weren't available until the 2nd draw was done.
> 
> Found a link here: https://www.womenandinfants.org/prenatalspecialtesting/integrated-test.cfm
> 
> Read under where it says "What does the Integrated Test involve?"
> 
> Thanks. I'm not worried about the results at all, I only did the testing so I could have an ultrasound. I didn't want to wait until 20 weeks for an ultrasound.
> 
> My arm is so sore from the blood work yesterday. I've had tons of blood work done in the past and it doesn't usually bother me, but this one hurt really bad while she was doing it and now it's bruised. I've never had a bruise like this from getting blood drawn.
> 
> 15 more days until my ultrasound. I have an OB appointment a week from today so I will get to hear the heartbeat again which I am looking forward to. They picked it up at my last appointment at 12 weeks but it was only for a few seconds and it was faint. This time, it should be louder and hopefully for a bit longer so they can tell me what the heartbeat is.Click to expand...

I have an ultrasound on the 30th too  sorry for just poppin in, I usually just stalk this thread lol


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Starbrites I agree with what everyone else had said! Just go and tell them about the pain that's enough to be seen. 

Vicky Congrats on the boy!


----------



## MamaMac123

Added a link to my pregnancy blog at the bottom of my signature if anyone wants to check it out :)


----------



## newlywed2013

Congrats on all the genders and good ultrasounds ladies!

So I think I had a bh contraction last night? Can they hurt? I was laying in bed and the bottom of my tummy got really tense and didn't hurt bad, just enough to make me breath sharp for a second. It lasted about ten seconds...


----------



## StarBrites

Thanks ladies for your suggestions! I ended up going in and they sent me up to Women's Health and did an exam and my cervix was closed and no amniotic fluid leaking or anything. They didn't look at baby or listen but were confident that everything was fine and just cramping due to stretching and possibly not drinking enough water. She's been pretty active this morning and I'm going to try not to worry about the heartbeat thing because I was reading that them moving can make it sound like the heart skips a beat, even though I didn't feel or hear her move when it happened, I wouldn't doubt it because she moves a lot! Our anatomy scan is in a week so I will find out everything then anyways.

newlywed2013- Sometimes my BHs can get pretty uncomfortable, I've been feeling them for a few weeks now. It feels like a tight squeeze and my uterus will get hard by touch for a few seconds and then it will go soft again.


----------



## Kittycat155

I have read that little skips can be normal and someone on BnB is a sono tech and said if your pushing to hard you can stop heart/interfere. I can not remember the thread and if I cokme across it will post. It was pretty recent.

Baby was up for 5 hours last night rolling and kicking. Then I had apple juice and made it worse lol SMH. Felt ok this Am so did a bit of grocery shopping:) Was nice to be out earlier then I been getting out so not many people at store!


----------



## Kittycat155

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ster/2170653-irregular-heartbeat-doppler.html


----------



## lauraemily17

fides said:


> i'm getting so nervous - we're doing a private scan Friday evening after DH's last final for the semester.
> 
> Just going to admit it - I've wanted a baby girl to hold in my arms all four pregnancies now, and the desire just gets stronger and stronger each pregnancy!! It's unbelievable! I decided to do a private scan and get the news out of the way so that I can cope with it if it's another boy (I cried for days last time around but had accepted it by the time birth rolled around). Boys are great, don't get me wrong, but just one little girl, pretty please?! I'm already in so much pain from SPD that I don't know if I could handle trying yet again for a baby girl after this pregnancy... Oh, i'm so nervous! eek!!!
> 
> As for Chinese gender, both of my sons were predicted girl, so I haven't bothered to look it up this time. :shrug:

Got everything crossed for a girl. I cried when I found out I was having another boy. This is it for us, no more babies so definitely no baby girl that I always thought I would have. We had a gender scan for the same reason, needed to just get it out if the way. It was also great as I got to actually spend more time looking at the baby and a 4d peak which helped immensely with bonding. 

I still have moments but I'm mostly over it now. I'm seeing it as I wasn't meant to have a girl & I recon boys are easier so I should probably be grateful!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mamamac-great blog! :) lovely thing to do and look back on


----------



## GeralynB

lauraemily17 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> i'm getting so nervous - we're doing a private scan Friday evening after DH's last final for the semester.
> 
> Just going to admit it - I've wanted a baby girl to hold in my arms all four pregnancies now, and the desire just gets stronger and stronger each pregnancy!! It's unbelievable! I decided to do a private scan and get the news out of the way so that I can cope with it if it's another boy (I cried for days last time around but had accepted it by the time birth rolled around). Boys are great, don't get me wrong, but just one little girl, pretty please?! I'm already in so much pain from SPD that I don't know if I could handle trying yet again for a baby girl after this pregnancy... Oh, i'm so nervous! eek!!!
> 
> As for Chinese gender, both of my sons were predicted girl, so I haven't bothered to look it up this time. :shrug:
> 
> Got everything crossed for a girl. I cried when I found out I was having another boy. This is it for us, no more babies so definitely no baby girl that I always thought I would have. We had a gender scan for the same reason, needed to just get it out if the way. It was also great as I got to actually spend more time looking at the baby and a 4d peak which helped immensely with bonding.
> 
> I still have moments but I'm mostly over it now. I'm seeing it as I wasn't meant to have a girl & I recon boys are easier so I should probably be grateful!Click to expand...

 We only plan on having 2 and now that we're having a little boy this time I would be upset if we didn't have a girl next time but I would get over it. Whatever is meant to be is meant to be


----------



## mommyberry

Congrats on all the gender reveals! Team blue is growing stronger by the day!

19 weeks today!!! Yay! :dance:

I can't really say it is movements that I feel but the bottom part of my tummy feels so sore most of the time. I attribute it to stretching. I'm getting those little stretchlines too. No speezing etc in my case... but yeah swelling in ankles is there. I heard drinking barley water is good to bring the swelling down.

Cntrygirl - I have anatomy scan on the 23rd. Can't expect gender reveal... but I plan to indirectly ask the technician.


----------



## Jcliff

GeralynB said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> i'm getting so nervous - we're doing a private scan Friday evening after DH's last final for the semester.
> 
> Just going to admit it - I've wanted a baby girl to hold in my arms all four pregnancies now, and the desire just gets stronger and stronger each pregnancy!! It's unbelievable! I decided to do a private scan and get the news out of the way so that I can cope with it if it's another boy (I cried for days last time around but had accepted it by the time birth rolled around). Boys are great, don't get me wrong, but just one little girl, pretty please?! I'm already in so much pain from SPD that I don't know if I could handle trying yet again for a baby girl after this pregnancy... Oh, i'm so nervous! eek!!!
> 
> As for Chinese gender, both of my sons were predicted girl, so I haven't bothered to look it up this time. :shrug:
> 
> Got everything crossed for a girl. I cried when I found out I was having another boy. This is it for us, no more babies so definitely no baby girl that I always thought I would have. We had a gender scan for the same reason, needed to just get it out if the way. It was also great as I got to actually spend more time looking at the baby and a 4d peak which helped immensely with bonding.
> 
> I still have moments but I'm mostly over it now. I'm seeing it as I wasn't meant to have a girl & I recon boys are easier so I should probably be grateful!Click to expand...
> 
> We only plan on having 2 and now that we're having a little boy this time I would be upset if we didn't have a girl next time but I would get over it. Whatever is meant to be is meant to beClick to expand...

I really wanted a girl first and got that! Really wanted a boy this time and it's def a boy! Feel blessed we have one of each!


----------



## staceymxxx

I've done the nursey :)

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/staceyx1989x/n1_zps1a5b20af.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/staceyx1989x/n2_zps1a5eedbd.jpg


----------



## staceymxxx

Officially half way tomorrow!!! Scan next thursday, can't wait to see him properly we only got a quick glimpse last week at heart scan x


----------



## staceymxxx

Also i've got a question, you know those cotton hats what baby wears soon as he or she is born? how long do they have to wear them for? as in days or weeks? x


----------



## GeralynB

Nursery looks great!


----------



## zephyr

Stacey it depends on how warm it is. 
Heat is lost through the head so hats (any kind, doesn't have to be cotton) help keep baby warm. 

Generally the first few weeks my babies always have a hat on. In a heated room I use a thin cotton hat. Otherwise I use wool. If it's very hot I will take it off but I've only ever had one newborn over summer. The rest were either at the start or end of winter when it was still cold so hats were used a lot.

I'm currently crocheting a bunch of woolen hats. Only in newborn size tho as our cold mornings will be easing up not long after baby is born.


----------



## rbourre

staceymxxx said:


> Also i've got a question, you know those cotton hats what baby wears soon as he or she is born? how long do they have to wear them for? as in days or weeks? x

They don't have to wear them, but I kept hats on my daughter for the first few months because she was preemie, plus it was winter. If I had a baby in the warmer months, I wouldn't have put them on at all once we left the hospital.


----------



## Jcliff

Had my monthly appointment today. C section scheduled for September 29th at 9:30am. Maybe I should have my due date changed on here?


----------



## StarBrites

Jcliff said:


> Had my monthly appointment today. C section scheduled for September 29th at 9:30am. Maybe I should have my due date changed on here?

That was my original due date :) I measured a day or two ahead so that's what I go by, but the doctor/hospital still goes by Sept 29. Yay!


----------



## AshleyLK

Stacey- I love the jungle decals! So sweet!

We have our gender scan tomorrow morning! Very excited to see our little bean!


----------



## kel21

cntrygrl said:


> Kel is your gender scan the 23rd also?
> 
> MamaMac-- I understand that fear my brother was in Iraq back in 2006 when my niece was born. I have a cousin who has just returned from Afghanistan. I stopped watching the news while my brother was over there.

Yes mine is on the 23rd too. I can't wait! 

Good luck Ashley! 

Love the nursery stacey!


----------



## jmandrews

Some how I'm not subscribed anymore :( I'm not receiving notice of unread post. Can u subscribe again? Anyone know how?


----------



## XFliss18X

Morning all, that nursery is beautiful!
I went to see consultant yesterday and they did a little scan as I haven't been feeling baby moving at all and I'm 18 weeks. Baby was moving around like crazy lol and im just not feeling a thing- I feel so relieved. :)
I cannot wait for my anatomy scan on the 28th :)
Hope everyone else is well.
Anyone having a scan today? 

Xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> Also i've got a question, you know those cotton hats what baby wears soon as he or she is born? how long do they have to wear them for? as in days or weeks? x

It's really weird cause here in uk as my babies have had hair at birth I had been told NOT to put on a hat in doors due to over heating, and even babies with no hair, a hat isn't put on them anyway, it's parent preference and if they have one to put on the baby. 
Outside yeh cause they wre both born in winter but inside with the heating been on etc they never wore a hat.


----------



## zephyr

Ljo that's funny. I'd love to have a baby with a full head of hair! All my babies have been bald for months! My first was bald and toothless at her first birthday :p

my midwife stressed the importance of hats, maybe it was cos they were bald? I never even considered babies with hair :p


----------



## ljo1984

My SIL's were all bald and hats optional. It's just a county difference thing I guess lol. My youngest didn't get a tooth till 13 month mega cute lol but yeh both hairy and I paid forgot with mega heartburn ha ha. 

Where in NZ are you? We were there in nov/dec visiting our friends in tauranga. She's coming over to be my birth partner (if it doesn't come early :-/ ) can not wait to have her home  xx


----------



## lauraemily17

ljo1984 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Also i've got a question, you know those cotton hats what baby wears soon as he or she is born? how long do they have to wear them for? as in days or weeks? x
> 
> It's really weird cause here in uk as my babies have had hair at birth I had been told NOT to put on a hat in doors due to over heating, and even babies with no hair, a hat isn't put on them anyway, it's parent preference and if they have one to put on the baby.
> Outside yeh cause they wre both born in winter but inside with the heating been on etc they never wore a hat.Click to expand...

Our hospital told us they need one for the first 24 hours but after that only when outside if in a heated house. It does also depend on baby as to when they'll need to wear one. Some babies are hotter than others. Xander used to sweat buckets very easily as a newborn when he was too hot, totally took me by surprise!! I didn't think they could sweat!


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> Thanks ladies for your suggestions! I ended up going in and they sent me up to Women's Health and did an exam and my cervix was closed and no amniotic fluid leaking or anything. They didn't look at baby or listen but were confident that everything was fine and just cramping due to stretching and possibly not drinking enough water. She's been pretty active this morning and I'm going to try not to worry about the heartbeat thing because I was reading that them moving can make it sound like the heart skips a beat, even though I didn't feel or hear her move when it happened, I wouldn't doubt it because she moves a lot! Our anatomy scan is in a week so I will find out everything then anyways.
> 
> newlywed2013- Sometimes my BHs can get pretty uncomfortable, I've been feeling them for a few weeks now. It feels like a tight squeeze and my uterus will get hard by touch for a few seconds and then it will go soft again.

So glad you got checked out honey. Hope your feeling less worried :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Some how I'm not subscribed anymore :( I'm not receiving notice of unread post. Can u subscribe again? Anyone know how?

Hi jm :)
Maybe you accidently unsubscribed? I'm on my iPhone and I accidently subscribe to threads etc all the time..my inbox is full of bnb messages :dohh:
At the bottom of the thread, click Go Advanced, then there's a scroll bar and you can choose to get notified for new messages on here or not.

Hope your doing well? :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

My dd1 was born with loads of hair too! It was crazy how much she had.


----------



## zephyr

ljo1984 said:


> My SIL's were all bald and hats optional. It's just a county difference thing I guess lol. My youngest didn't get a tooth till 13 month mega cute lol but yeh both hairy and I paid forgot with mega heartburn ha ha.
> 
> Where in NZ are you? We were there in nov/dec visiting our friends in tauranga. She's coming over to be my birth partner (if it doesn't come early :-/ ) can not wait to have her home  xx

Aww that will be really nice if she makes it, what a long trip! Did she move to NZ? 

We are in Nelson, top of the South Island so it does get very cold over night. Winter doesn't start officially till next month and im already feeling it.


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> I've done the nursey :)
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/staceyx1989x/n1_zps1a5b20af.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/staceyx1989x/n2_zps1a5eedbd.jpg

Beautiful nursery! Love how your dog is photo bombing the pic! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Aww lucky yoyo! I really hope we get a full head of hair this time.

one of my twins had a teeny thin patch of hair on the top of his head (about 20 strands if that) and a very little amount on the sides. With him being 5.13 he was teeny and very wrinkly and so his hair made him look like a little old man. Was very cute tho.


----------



## vickyandchick

I'm hoping this one comes out with a full head of hair, I had a shock of dark hair that stuck straight up and FOB came out with loads of dark curly hair so fingers crossed:thumbup:
And I always thought babies wore hats for the first day or two because they come out with cone heads:dohh::haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Kittycat155 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ster/2170653-irregular-heartbeat-doppler.html

Hey, this was my thread. Starbrites - The heartbeat seemed to go back to normal a day later. Hope everything was okay for you! x


----------



## XFliss18X

Both of my children were born with no hair :( lol in fact they were both still almost bald at first birthday. 
I'm hoping this baby has a head full of hair.
I'm in the UK too but never been told had to wear hat on babas, I think it's an optional thing really. I love hats though so have always done as I pleased.
Xxx


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL's were all bald and hats optional. It's just a county difference thing I guess lol. My youngest didn't get a tooth till 13 month mega cute lol but yeh both hairy and I paid forgot with mega heartburn ha ha.
> 
> Where in NZ are you? We were there in nov/dec visiting our friends in tauranga. She's coming over to be my birth partner (if it doesn't come early :-/ ) can not wait to have her home  xx
> 
> Aww that will be really nice if she makes it, what a long trip! Did she move to NZ?
> 
> We are in Nelson, top of the South Island so it does get very cold over night. Winter doesn't start officially till next month and im already feeling it.Click to expand...

Yeh they went just over 2 years ago now :-( it is a long way, I always tell her she should have moved to bloody Spain lol. It was chilly when we were there, we were in oz for two week before and was red hot. We were gonna go over in jan too but flights are double what we paid last year and we want to take kids to disney world too so trying to get them to meet us there lol. I really do miss her :-( she won't really Skype cause she finds it too hard so only ever get to text her :-( x


----------



## StarBrites

SisterRose- Her heart is still beating funny today. I decided to take a video of it, here it what it sounds like:

https://youtu.be/b-0CyQ6gU1A


I'm trying not to freak out, but it's really worrying me especially since I don't feel her hard kicks and movements anymore. Just little pops. Ughhhhhhhh.


----------



## jmandrews

Yo_Yo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Some how I'm not subscribed anymore :( I'm not receiving notice of unread post. Can u subscribe again? Anyone know how?
> 
> Hi jm :)
> Maybe you accidently unsubscribed? I'm on my iPhone and I accidently subscribe to threads etc all the time..my inbox is full of bnb messages :dohh:
> At the bottom of the thread, click Go Advanced, then there's a scroll bar and you can choose to get notified for new messages on here or not.
> 
> Hope your doing well? :)Click to expand...

Thank you!!! That helps haha I must have done something. I'm good just waiting for AF to show. I'm having some intense cramps. I expect her today. 
Hope all is well with you! Time is flying! :)


----------



## rbourre

My daughter was born with a bit of blonde hair but she lost it and was bald for a long time. She's 20 months now and finally has a full head of hair but it's very blonde. Her hair looked funny when she was born, I think just because she was soooo small (2 pounds 2 ounces). 

I had a dream last night that we decided on baby names. We picked Kayden David for a boy and Brooke Lynn for a girl. I always wanted to name my daughter Brooke but my cousin did and I think it would be confusing with 2 Brooke's in the family. I have no idea where Kayden came from, but David will for sure be the middle name if it's a boy. I'm so stuck on baby names, we haven't even started talking about it yet. 2 weeks until my ultrasound and we will start trying to figure out a name after that.


----------



## SisterRose

StarBrites said:


> SisterRose- Her heart is still beating funny today. I decided to take a video of it, here it what it sounds like:
> 
> https://youtu.be/b-0CyQ6gU1A
> 
> 
> I'm trying not to freak out, but it's really worrying me especially since I don't feel her hard kicks and movements anymore. Just little pops. Ughhhhhhhh.

Thats what it sounded like for me too, beating then skipping, then carrying on. has your doppler got full battery? mine was just about to die, but I changed the battery and it still sounded the same until I tried the day after. I do know baby was very active and moving around, I wonder if it has something to do with baby moving in and out of range of the doppler :shrug:

If youre worried, I'd definitely go get it checked out or mention it to your midwife. If it happens again Im going to get it checked out too x


----------



## cntrygrl

That makes three of us having scans on the 23rd. Mine isn't until 3:45 in the after noon.


----------



## mommyberry

A little tip on having a hairy baby! Eat almonds - 5 per day.


----------



## Yo_Yo

jmandrews said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Some how I'm not subscribed anymore :( I'm not receiving notice of unread post. Can u subscribe again? Anyone know how?
> 
> Hi jm :)
> Maybe you accidently unsubscribed? I'm on my iPhone and I accidently subscribe to threads etc all the time..my inbox is full of bnb messages :dohh:
> At the bottom of the thread, click Go Advanced, then there's a scroll bar and you can choose to get notified for new messages on here or not.
> 
> Hope your doing well? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! That helps haha I must have done something. I'm good just waiting for AF to show. I'm having some intense cramps. I expect her today.
> Hope all is well with you! Time is flying! :)Click to expand...

Hopefully af won't show for you honey. I had period crops and felt it was coming, but it was a bfp :)

Glad I could help!


----------



## GeralynB

I had a little freak out moment last night thinking about the baby coming. I realized I have no clue about babies! Like how much they're supposed to eat, what happens if they don't stop crying, how do you know if they're sick, etc. I haven't the slightest idea!


----------



## cntrygrl

Aww Geralyn your mommy instincts will kick in at that point. :hugs:


----------



## vickyandchick

GeralynB said:


> I had a little freak out moment last night thinking about the baby coming. I realized I have no clue about babies! Like how much they're supposed to eat, what happens if they don't stop crying, how do you know if they're sick, etc. I haven't the slightest idea!

Same here, I have no idea how to be a parent:dohh:


----------



## StarBrites

We're taking a childbirth class and a breastfeeding class. The hospital also offers a caring for newborn class that I think I'm going to sign up for too. I've babysat infants (my nieces) but pretty much know nothing. I want to try and get as much information as I can haha.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea we'll probably sign up for a class too


----------



## rbourre

GeralynB said:


> I had a little freak out moment last night thinking about the baby coming. I realized I have no clue about babies! Like how much they're supposed to eat, what happens if they don't stop crying, how do you know if they're sick, etc. I haven't the slightest idea!

You will just know once baby is here. I had barely any time to prepare when I had my daughter, I found out I was pregnant at 22 weeks and she was born at 29 weeks. Even though she didn't come home with us for 62 days, I did most of her care after the first few weeks. I was so scared because I had no idea what to do, but I quickly figured it out. They eat as much as they want to eat. The hospital tried to force feed her 2 ounces (of pumped milk) every 3 hours. She was only 4-5 pounds at the time and it was too much for her so I used to lie to them and tell them she finished it all but she would usually leave a small amount in every bottle. If I told them she left some, they wanted to put it in a feeding tube and she used to push it back out the tube because she was full and didn't need it. As her mom, I knew it was too much so I just started telling them she drank it all.


----------



## ljo1984

Your instincts take over. When I had my first the mw asked how many I had at home and when I said she was my first she said wow you just seem so comfortable and relaxed like you've done this before!!!! Ok then lol.


----------



## sprite30

That reminds me I've got to sign up to take a tour of the hospital. Only been in the labor and delivery section once and it was quick. I'll prob sign up for breastfeed And newborn care as well. I'd like to try pumping but will bottle feed. I used to think I knew a lot about babies and children in general but lately I'm second guessing myself. I hope instincts kick in lol


----------



## busytulip

If I could suggest taking a first aid class. They offer infant/child CPR classes at many of the hospitals here in the US. I know none of us want to think about ever having to be in a situation where we would have to use those skills but speaking from experience it could happen.

Like others have said, once you become a mom instinct does kick in. No one is given a handbook, we are all just kind of winging it. But it is nice to have other moms as a support system around you. With my first I think I read every book I could possibly get my hands on, it seems rather silly now. You'll develop your own parenting style as you go.

Good luck to those of you with upcoming scans. Excited for more gender reveals!


----------



## AshleyLK

We just had our gender scan and we are: TEAM :pink:

I am very excited for my daughter to have a sissy as I never had one. My husband is happy but a little disappointed he won't get his mini. But it is hard for us to be not pleased because our family is growing and our first daughter has been such a joy!


----------



## AshleyLK

Oh yeah Chinese gender predictor: Wrong! Lol!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on the girl ashley:flower:

I bought my first ever blue outfit today, it's so adorable I wanted to cry:haha: Also put a deposit down on a pram, we're getting the M&P Sola2 as it's currently on offer with a free carrycot:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







First ever blue purchase!.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Ashley!! 

Lovely outfit Vicky. 

Tuesday seems to be taking forever! I don't want to wish time away but I'm just so inpatient to know boy or girl! I hope baby doesn't have his/her legs crossed!


----------



## AllStar

busytulip said:


> If I could suggest taking a first aid class. They offer infant/child CPR classes at many of the hospitals here in the US. I know none of us want to think about ever having to be in a situation where we would have to use those skills but speaking from experience it could happen.

We went to a baby/child first aid course a few months ago and it was brilliant. Like you said, no one likes to think of these things but it definitely makes me feel better that I know what to do if something should happen.


----------



## RedheadBabies

AllStar said:


> Congrats Ashley!!
> 
> Lovely outfit Vicky.
> 
> Tuesday seems to be taking forever! I don't want to wish time away but I'm just so inpatient to know boy or girl! I hope baby doesn't have his/her legs crossed!

We can wait impatiently together! Mine isn't until 2:45pm on Tuesday...it's going to be a looooooong morning!!! What time is yours?


----------



## GeralynB

AshleyLK said:


> We just had our gender scan and we are: TEAM :pink:
> 
> I am very excited for my daughter to have a sissy as I never had one. My husband is happy but a little disappointed he won't get his mini. But it is hard for us to be not pleased because our family is growing and our first daughter has been such a joy!

Congrats on a girl! I have a younger sister and it's just the two of us and we're very close


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Hey everyone!

I haven't been active in here except in the beginning when announcing the birth. I had insurance issues until recently so JUST went to my first appointment last week. Now I feel I'm in the loop with you guys. :)

I heard babies heart beat at 150 bpm. 

This is baby number 3 for us! We have two girls already... So team blue would be awesome! But another girl would be just a good. :) our girls are 20 months and 3.5 years old. So close in age! :)

Dropping in to say hi! And congrats on those who found out babies gender recently! I find out in 10 days... Feels forever away!


----------



## ljo1984

My scan is tues too at 12 uk time


----------



## XFliss18X

Sour_Skittle said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I haven't been active in here except in the beginning when announcing the birth. I had insurance issues until recently so JUST went to my first appointment last week. Now I feel I'm in the loop with you guys. :)
> 
> I heard babies heart beat at 150 bpm.
> 
> This is baby number 3 for us! We have two girls already... So team blue would be awesome! But another girl would be just a good. :) our girls are 20 months and 3.5 years old. So close in age! :)
> 
> Dropping in to say hi! And congrats on those who found out babies gender recently! I find out in 10 days... Feels forever away!

Welcome back!
It's baby number 3 here too and I also have 2 already quite close together one just 2 1/2 and one almost 4. 
I have been blessed with a boy and a girl- so I'm just so excited this time to know now.
My scan is in 12 days and I do just hope it hurries up I just want to buy something that's not neutral :)

Congrats Ashley on your team pink and yes the Chinese gender prediction was so wrong.

Xxx


----------



## Kittycat155

Just placed my last order! Bouncer and play mat. Have everything I need for first 6 months or so depending on how fast baby outgrows clothes. Summer I can garage sale for toddler toys.


----------



## AllStar

RedheadBabies said:


> AllStar said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ashley!!
> 
> Lovely outfit Vicky.
> 
> Tuesday seems to be taking forever! I don't want to wish time away but I'm just so inpatient to know boy or girl! I hope baby doesn't have his/her legs crossed!
> 
> We can wait impatiently together! Mine isn't until 2:45pm on Tuesday...it's going to be a looooooong morning!!! What time is yours?Click to expand...

Mine is 11.40am but we have to drive 2 hours to get to the hospital as our local one doesn't have a sonographer at the moment! Our 12 week one was at 6.30pm and the day dragged by so bad!!

Do you have any feelings on the gender? :)


----------



## AllStar

Our scans are around the same time ljo!

Baby three for us too. Our little girl was 2 in march and our wee man is 4 in a few weeks. It's lovely them being close. We hoped to have a closer gap between 2 and 3 but it took longer to concieve this time and had a MC in December but we're just happy to finally be here and it's still not too big a gap


----------



## MamaMac123

Yo_Yo said:


> Mamamac-great blog! :) lovely thing to do and look back on

Thanks :) I enjoy writing it and it's fun because I have lots of friends and family in another country so this helps them stay up to date on the pregnancy :)



Yo_Yo said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Some how I'm not subscribed anymore :( I'm not receiving notice of unread post. Can u subscribe again? Anyone know how?
> 
> Hi jm :)
> Maybe you accidently unsubscribed? I'm on my iPhone and I accidently subscribe to threads etc all the time..my inbox is full of bnb messages :dohh:
> At the bottom of the thread, click Go Advanced, then there's a scroll bar and you can choose to get notified for new messages on here or not.
> 
> Hope your doing well? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! That helps haha I must have done something. I'm good just waiting for AF to show. I'm having some intense cramps. I expect her today.
> Hope all is well with you! Time is flying! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully af won't show for you honey. I had period crops and felt it was coming, but it was a bfp :)
> 
> Glad I could help!Click to expand...

I had the same thing, I was getting cramps the night before AF was due and thought for sure that was it and we were out that cycle but next morning my temp was still up high so I took the test and boom! We were pregnant! Fx for you JM! :dust: 



AshleyLK said:


> We just had our gender scan and we are: TEAM :pink:
> 
> I am very excited for my daughter to have a sissy as I never had one. My husband is happy but a little disappointed he won't get his mini. But it is hard for us to be not pleased because our family is growing and our first daughter has been such a joy!

Congrats on team pink!!!


----------



## staceymxxx

Thankyou for replying about hats everyone i've been really baffled... and now i think ive accumulated too many hats ive got about 30 cotton ones and 10 knitted, at least knitted will last him ages! So if anyone wants a couple of boys hats posting in the uk i will happily send them x


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I've done the nursey :)
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/staceyx1989x/n1_zps1a5b20af.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n170/staceyx1989x/n2_zps1a5eedbd.jpg
> 
> Beautiful nursery! Love how your dog is photo bombing the pic! :haha:Click to expand...

I know it made me laugh, she is crazy! x


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> I had a little freak out moment last night thinking about the baby coming. I realized I have no clue about babies! Like how much they're supposed to eat, what happens if they don't stop crying, how do you know if they're sick, etc. I haven't the slightest idea!

At first my OH was stressing out about things like this now hes calm and i'm absolutely terrified, i baby sat my cousins 10 years ago and the youngest is 8, so we have had no babies in family for a long time x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay congrats on :pink: Ashley! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Having a miserable day. So achy all over. My numb thigh is starting to ache a lot. Not painful really just aching like when your foot falls asleep an then wakes up and is sore for a bit. Except my thigh doesn't wake up! Still numb. Errrrr 

Also having a lot of foot pain and tailbone pain. Think it's time to call our insurance and find out if chiropractic and/or massage therapy is covered at all. I need something! 

Hope everyone else is having a better day. Yay for all the gender reveals! And Stacey the nursery is adorable!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> Congrats on the girl ashley:flower:
> 
> I bought my first ever blue outfit today, it's so adorable I wanted to cry:haha: Also put a deposit down on a pram, we're getting the M&P Sola2 as it's currently on offer with a free carrycot:thumbup:

One of my friends has the Sola and loves it. Lovely choice!

That is super cute-where is it from? I'm struggling to find boy clothes myself!


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> Congrats on the girl ashley:flower:
> 
> I bought my first ever blue outfit today, it's so adorable I wanted to cry:haha: Also put a deposit down on a pram, we're getting the M&P Sola2 as it's currently on offer with a free carrycot:thumbup:

Aww i love that, we've got 2 big snow suits and a fleece one, aswell as a wardrobe full of clothes, my friend had twin boys last xmas so i get what boys have grown out of, thats why i'm not stressed if he turns out to be a girl, we have only spent £25 on all his clothes x


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Having a miserable day. So achy all over. My numb thigh is starting to ache a lot. Not painful really just aching like when your foot falls asleep an then wakes up and is sore for a bit. Except my thigh doesn't wake up! Still numb. Errrrr
> 
> Also having a lot of foot pain and tailbone pain. Think it's time to call our insurance and find out if chiropractic and/or massage therapy is covered at all. I need something!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day. Yay for all the gender reveals! And Stacey the nursery is adorable!!!

:hugs:

Hope your pains go and you have a better day tomorrow lovely. All worth it in the end!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Ashley congrats on being team pink! Maybe it's baby girls turn to make a comeback! Either way October is still a really blue month so far! 

Mamamac just keep reminding yourself all the pain and discomfort will be worth it in the end holding both your beautiful babies! 

My husband and I decided on a theme for our babies room. We are going for an ocean/nautical theme. His idea! I was actually shocked he came up with it, but his reasoning is that it's something we can make to be very visually stimulating for him. Husband said he wants the babies room to be busy and colorful and almost tacky with stuff since it's for a baby not us. I agree with him. So thanks to Geralyn for mentioning her finds at home goods I hoped my butt over there for some shopping! I got a bunch of awesome stuff! I'll upload pictures soon. I had a lot of fun getting this stuff though. He's going to have the best decorated room in the house!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Here's pictures of the stuff I got. Excuse my dog for photo bombing she just wanted to see if anything was for her. Plus she's nosy and an attention whore! 

The chair is my favorite thing!
 



Attached Files:







20140516_153534_zpspk2rd6v8.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 20









20140516_153551_zpsl1vdobrl.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 19









20140516_153614_zpscq6zkdv5.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## newlywed2013

We don't have room for baby where we live now. Hubby graduated from college this past Wednesday, and has been job hunting for awhile. once he gets one, we are house hunting! All we have gotis a stroller/infant seat combo, and some neutral clothes. It's driving me nuts that we have nothing! 

It's our first :)


----------



## ljo1984

AllStar said:


> Our scans are around the same time ljo!
> 
> Baby three for us too. Our little girl was 2 in march and our wee man is 4 in a few weeks. It's lovely them being close. We hoped to have a closer gap between 2 and 3 but it took longer to concieve this time and had a MC in December but we're just happy to finally be here and it's still not too big a gap

Yeh I had mmc in oct :-( so two perfect rainbows for us  I'm feeling positive about the scan but I won't let myself think about planning birth (hb) until after I know 100% alls good in there. Out LO's arnt too far out in age too mine are 2 and 4


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Here's pictures of the stuff I got. Excuse my dog for photo bombing she just wanted to see if anything was for her. Plus she's nosy and an attention whore!
> 
> The chair is my favorite thing!

So cute! They have such great stuff there! Also, I've been stalking www.projectnursery.com They have such cute rooms


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Here's pictures of the stuff I got. Excuse my dog for photo bombing she just wanted to see if anything was for her. Plus she's nosy and an attention whore!
> 
> The chair is my favorite thing!
> 
> So cute! They have such great stuff there! Also, I've been stalking www.projectnursery.com They have such cute roomsClick to expand...

They really do! I was so overwhelmed! I'm going back, partly because my husband wants me to return a couple things he thinks is too "mature" and because I want to buy more!


----------



## fides

17 week private scan today... 

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/twins%2017%20week%20scan%20May%202014/baby_23-Copy_zps80e15df9.jpg

YES! natural twins!!! what?!?!? sooooo shocked. twins do NOT run in my family, and we were lucky not to need fertility tech/aids/etc to conceive. not even slightly on the radar.

and
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/twins%2017%20week%20scan%20May%202014/baby_4-Copy_zps2d9f7740.jpg

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/twins%2017%20week%20scan%20May%202014/baby_6-Copy_zpsb143e179.jpg

she said they're both girls, but i'm not that good at ultrasounds - one looks like testes to me - anyone think they're both truly girls? could we really be that lucky?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

You are getting your girl times 2!! That's so exciting! You had no idea you were having twins until now? That's so awesome! Congrats big time!!!


----------



## fides

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> You are getting your girl times 2!! That's so exciting! You had no idea you were having twins until now? That's so awesome! Congrats big time!!!

thanks - no, we didn't have a clue at all!

so glad we didn't wait that extra 3 weeks to find out! :haha:


----------



## zephyr

Haha congrats fides! Mine were a natural surprise also but I found out at 6.5 weeks. I still had an inkling there was 2 but was still surprising. 
How funny you had no clue!! That would of been a huge shock! Being so far along too :p


----------



## fides

zephyr said:


> Haha congrats fides! Mine were a natural surprise also but I found out at 6.5 weeks. I still had an inkling there was 2 but was still surprising.
> How funny you had no clue!! That would of been a huge shock! Being so far along too :p

wow! i think that would probably be harder to know so early - i'd wager you had more stress/worry during the 1st tri that i was lucky to skip out on


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the girl ashley:flower:
> 
> I bought my first ever blue outfit today, it's so adorable I wanted to cry:haha: Also put a deposit down on a pram, we're getting the M&P Sola2 as it's currently on offer with a free carrycot:thumbup:
> 
> One of my friends has the Sola and loves it. Lovely choice!
> 
> That is super cute-where is it from? I'm struggling to find boy clothes myself!Click to expand...

Thank you, it's from Mamas and Papas. Tenner in the sale:thumbup:
Struggling to find boys clothes I like too, although Next and Debenhams have a good choice but more expensive.

And congrats on your girly twins fides! That must have been a shock:D


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow fides!! I can't imagine just finding out you have twins almost halfway through pregnancy! And to be blessed with two girls?! That's awesome!
:happydance:

Ps amazing 3d pic :)


----------



## zephyr

fides said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Haha congrats fides! Mine were a natural surprise also but I found out at 6.5 weeks. I still had an inkling there was 2 but was still surprising.
> How funny you had no clue!! That would of been a huge shock! Being so far along too :p
> 
> wow! i think that would probably be harder to know so early - i'd wager you had more stress/worry during the 1st tri that i was lucky to skip out onClick to expand...

I didnt really know how to say that in my post before but yes id say you are very lucky to have gone through half of your pregnancy before finding out!

I made the mistake of googling very early on and read awful things and yes.....worried from the start. Didnt help that they were rainbow babies also so I was very anxious!


----------



## ljo1984

fides said:


> 17 week private scan today...
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/twins%2017%20week%20scan%20May%202014/baby_23-Copy_zps80e15df9.jpg
> 
> YES! natural twins!!! what?!?!? sooooo shocked. twins do NOT run in my family, and we were lucky not to need fertility tech/aids/etc to conceive. not even slightly on the radar.
> 
> and
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/twins%2017%20week%20scan%20May%202014/baby_4-Copy_zps2d9f7740.jpg
> 
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc490/fidesqi/twins%2017%20week%20scan%20May%202014/baby_6-Copy_zpsb143e179.jpg
> 
> she said they're both girls, but i'm not that good at ultrasounds - one looks like testes to me - anyone think they're both truly girls? could we really be that lucky?

Wow so you didn't know until now!! That's an amazing surprise  the 4d is do adorable <3


----------



## SisterRose

Wow Fides!! huge congrats. I bet that was a shock, but not only do you get your little girl now you get two :-D Both potty shots look girly to me hun, for sure. xx


----------



## Jcliff

Half way! Eventho he will be here a week early! :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Wow, fides, what amazing news :D Congratulations on your two girlies!

Congratulations on being halfway, Jcliff! That's me tomorrow, too!

I bought a few baby bits and pieces online the other day, just waiting for them to be delivered :dance: I also got some more yarn, 3 balls each of lemon and cream, the softest, fluffiest yarn ever, for a stripy blanket. Yay :D

Anatomy scan on Thursday, will have to look away for 'that' bit of it so we don't see what we're having! I can't wait to see my little pip again :cloud9:


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on your twin girls!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Fides! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy half way Jcliff!


----------



## AllStar

WOW! Congrats fides! That's amazing, lovely scan photos too  

Congrats on half way Jcliff, one more week for me to be there. 'Happy new week' to all the ladies with new weeks today. 

Mrs Eleflump do you knit or crochet? I crochet but haven't done any for a couple of months. Will be buying some new yarn after our scan on Tuesday


----------



## ljo1984

Half way there!!!!! These are my 20week bumps eldest on left, youngest in middle and then this bump. Thinking it looks a similar shape to last time but higher up.
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-05/06858126-4F8C-4504-A482-401937B8028A.jpg


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

AllStar - I knit :) I've only been doing it since October, when I re-learned everything I'd forgotten as a little girl ;) I currently have just the baby jumper on the go, and will start the new blanket shortly.

I can't seem to get my head around crochet! I don't know why, because technically it seems like it should be do-able, but yeah, I just can't do it.


----------



## MamaMac123

Yay Fides!!! :happydance: So excited to have more twins in here! And way to go adding 2 more girls to the group! Love the scan pics!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Mrs Eleflump said:


> AllStar - I knit :) I've only been doing it since October, when I re-learned everything I'd forgotten as a little girl ;) I currently have just the baby jumper on the go, and will start the new blanket shortly.
> 
> I can't seem to get my head around crochet! I don't know why, because technically it seems like it should be do-able, but yeah, I just can't do it.

That's how I feel about knitting. I've tried and tried and I can't get it! Crochet on the other hand I can do super easy!


----------



## XFliss18X

Congrats fides, just catching up. I bet after the shock it was amazing news for you.
Double the fun! :)
Xxx


----------



## AllStar

Mrs Eleflump, I can't knit! I've tried once or twice but just couldn't get the hang of it but I taught myself to crochet a couple of years ago from a book and youtube videos and I love it. Can't wait to do some baby things. Was planning doing a little jumper/cardigan for his/her coming home outfit.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> AllStar - I knit :) I've only been doing it since October, when I re-learned everything I'd forgotten as a little girl ;) I currently have just the baby jumper on the go, and will start the new blanket shortly.
> 
> I can't seem to get my head around crochet! I don't know why, because technically it seems like it should be do-able, but yeah, I just can't do it.
> 
> That's how I feel about knitting. I've tried and tried and I can't get it! Crochet on the other hand I can do super easy!Click to expand...

Lol, I've heard most people can do one or the other, not both...I have a friend who does both, very envious of her, she's really good. She taught me again a few months ago. 

Even though I've got the basics down now, I still don't really understand how knitting works, which makes it almost impossible for me to fix any mistakes I make, so I just have to be really careful I don't make any :haha:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

AllStar said:


> Mrs Eleflump, I can't knit! I've tried once or twice but just couldn't get the hang of it but I taught myself to crochet a couple of years ago from a book and youtube videos and I love it. Can't wait to do some baby things. Was planning doing a little jumper/cardigan for his/her coming home outfit.

Aww, so cute :D I'm hoping the jumper I'm knitting will be a bit big to begin with, as it's 0-3 size, but at least it shouldn't be too small and/or outgrown in a week or two! It's emerald green so will be nice nearer Christmas.


----------



## zephyr

I can crochet bit can't knit also!

Ive crocheted a dress some booties and about 6 hats and im onto my third cardigan now. 

I taught myself how to when I was pregnant with the twins I could never teach myself how to knit even though I tried heaps.


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm a knitter too! Only really started properly in October last year so was extremely proud to knit my sons first Xmas jumper! My mum & mil both knit so I'm lucky to be able to get 1 to 1 tuition whenever I need it! (Or I use YouTube if it's late at night!) The more I do the easier it's getting. Just finished a lace cardigan for a friends baby & my first pair of booties for our littlest boy. 

I can't however get my head around crochet. My friend tried to show me but I just don't get it! My mil however can do both.


----------



## staceymxxx

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Here's pictures of the stuff I got. Excuse my dog for photo bombing she just wanted to see if anything was for her. Plus she's nosy and an attention whore!
> 
> The chair is my favorite thing!

My dog photo bombed nursery pic! Do you just have one dog?


----------



## AllStar

lauraemily17 said:


> I'm a knitter too! Only really started properly in October last year so was extremely proud to knit my sons first Xmas jumper! My mum & mil both knit so I'm lucky to be able to get 1 to 1 tuition whenever I need it! (Or I use YouTube if it's late at night!) The more I do the easier it's getting. Just finished a lace cardigan for a friends baby & my first pair of booties for our littlest boy.
> 
> I can't however get my head around crochet. My friend tried to show me but I just don't get it! My mil however can do both.

Aw it's lovely when you make something for your LOs and you feel so happy and proud when they wear it  my sons favourite hat last winter was one I made him. 

Would be lovely to see some pics if and when you ladies make some knitted/crochet items


----------



## newlywed2013

I taught myself crochet this winter after I lost my job. I never tried knitting. I am making my friend a baby blanket and when I find out the gender I am going to work on some hats and blankets for our pumpkin


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

staceymxxx said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Here's pictures of the stuff I got. Excuse my dog for photo bombing she just wanted to see if anything was for her. Plus she's nosy and an attention whore!
> 
> The chair is my favorite thing!
> 
> My dog photo bombed nursery pic! Do you just have one dog?Click to expand...

I have one other dog. He's not as nosy as she is! Whenever I go shopping she digs through bags in hopes of finding something for herself! 

On another note my husband and I went to babies-r-us today and he started telling me we aren't going to buy a crib until after he's born. I had a little melt down and had to explain to him there's something in a woman's brain that is pre - programmed to make sure everything is ready before the baby is born. 

We ended up doing a registry and I had a little meltdown again when I was in an aisle with breast pumps and I had no idea what to even look at. My lovely husband did everything he could to make me laugh and start enjoying myself. 

I feel a little better but still very overwhelmed at everything there is. I know I'll have everything I need, but it's hard not to freak out a little. At least for me it is.


----------



## rbourre

I bought my daughter a big sister shirt today. :happydance: Getting ready for our gender reveal, I also bought little brother and little sister onesies. I am going to have my daughter (wearing her big sister shirt) hold both of them up for one picture and in another picture hold up just the little brother or little sister one. My ultrasound isn't until the 30th, but I don't get into the city much where I can buy the shirts so I picked them up today. I will return whichever one I don't end up using. 

18 weeks today and have not been feeling too good. I was gagging a lot earlier today but still haven't thrown up at all.

Ignore the mess behind my daughter in the one picture, she insists her toys must be in the kitchen.
 



Attached Files:







10274000_10152027757941548_2373167303840311475_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9









IMG-20140517-01450.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AshleyLK

Rbourre- cute pics, where did you find the bi sister shirt at?


----------



## AshleyLK

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Here's pictures of the stuff I got. Excuse my dog for photo bombing she just wanted to see if anything was for her. Plus she's nosy and an attention whore!
> 
> The chair is my favorite thing!
> 
> My dog photo bombed nursery pic! Do you just have one dog?Click to expand...
> 
> I have one other dog. He's not as nosy as she is! Whenever I go shopping she digs through bags in hopes of finding something for herself!
> 
> On another note my husband and I went to babies-r-us today and he started telling me we aren't going to buy a crib until after he's born. I had a little melt down and had to explain to him there's something in a woman's brain that is pre - programmed to make sure everything is ready before the baby is born.
> 
> We ended up doing a registry and I had a little meltdown again when I was in an aisle with breast pumps and I had no idea what to even look at. My lovely husband did everything he could to make me laugh and start enjoying myself.
> 
> I feel a little better but still very overwhelmed at everything there is. I know I'll have everything I need, but it's hard not to freak out a little. At least for me it is.Click to expand...


Make sure you check your insurance BEFORE you register for a breast pump / accessories. Most insurances are now required to cover a breast pump to a mother at NO cost under the new health care legislation. I already got my pump with my toddler and was so elated not to shell out $400!


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Here's pictures of the stuff I got. Excuse my dog for photo bombing she just wanted to see if anything was for her. Plus she's nosy and an attention whore!
> 
> The chair is my favorite thing!
> 
> My dog photo bombed nursery pic! Do you just have one dog?Click to expand...
> 
> I have one other dog. He's not as nosy as she is! Whenever I go shopping she digs through bags in hopes of finding something for herself!
> 
> On another note my husband and I went to babies-r-us today and he started telling me we aren't going to buy a crib until after he's born. I had a little melt down and had to explain to him there's something in a woman's brain that is pre - programmed to make sure everything is ready before the baby is born.
> 
> We ended up doing a registry and I had a little meltdown again when I was in an aisle with breast pumps and I had no idea what to even look at. My lovely husband did everything he could to make me laugh and start enjoying myself.
> 
> I feel a little better but still very overwhelmed at everything there is. I know I'll have everything I need, but it's hard not to freak out a little. At least for me it is.Click to expand...

It is overwhelming for me, too. My mom has been helping me a lot with trying to figure out what I should register for


----------



## rbourre

AshleyLK said:


> Rbourre- cute pics, where did you find the bi sister shirt at?

They are from Carter's.


----------



## zephyr

This is the stuff ive made so far.
I actually did more than 6 hats.....and the cardigans still need buttons and one I am currently working on (the one missing a sleeve)


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140518_154912_zps6dc16835.jpg


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140518_155016_zpsa0d44a71.jpg


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140518_155102_zpsbf7ee079.jpg


----------



## StarBrites

zephyr - those are soooo cute! I wish I could make clothes.


----------



## zephyr

Oh and 20 weeks today! have my scan tomorrow morning.

I was sitting here just before and felt something in my ribs and thought "surely not, its too soon for rib kicks" so I pushed down on the side that was getting pressure let go once it eased and got some short very strong kicks right where my hand was and more of the rib pressure.
think baby was doing a big stretch ahaha
movement has definitely kicked up the last couple of days.


----------



## zephyr

StarBrites said:


> zephyr - those are soooo cute! I wish I could make clothes.

its very easy! I taught myself following video tutorials on youtube.

hats are a good place to start! I find booties fiddly so I dont bother with many of those.

the cardigans and dress were my first try. I mainly stuck to hats and blankets while learning.

now im able to read patterns so dont have to bother with videos anymore but they did help heaps.


----------



## XFliss18X

zephyr said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> zephyr - those are soooo cute! I wish I could make clothes.
> 
> its very easy! I taught myself following video tutorials on youtube.
> 
> hats are a good place to start! I find booties fiddly so I dont bother with many of those.
> 
> the cardigans and dress were my first try. I mainly stuck to hats and blankets while learning.
> 
> now im able to read patterns so dont have to bother with videos anymore but they did help heaps.Click to expand...

They look fab! I love knitted and crocheted things for babies. I wish I could learn too, but I work from home and am also full time mum, so don't get lots of time at the moment. I am determined to learn soon tho.
I love baby bonnets- my little girl had one for every day :)

Xx


----------



## XFliss18X

Is anyone taking any of the pregnacare vitamins? Any good? Iv been taking them for the last month and do find them quite good.
I'm taking the plus ones with the extra omega 3 oils.
Xxx


----------



## vickyandchick

Zephyr they're amazing:D also not too early for rib kicks, at my scan my LO's foot was right up in my ribs:thumbup:
Fliss I've been taking pregnacare since I found out, so far so good:flower:


----------



## kiki28

I have my scan tomorrow afternoon :) excited to see him again but hoping that everything is ok :) got to wait til 3pm tomorrow too so I know it's gonna drag all day tomorrow :/


----------



## noshowjo

Good luck kiki28 . I can't wait till my next scan . Not till the 5 th so little while yet . 
Keep getting the strong lump by my rib and I know it's a foot as I got the same with both my boys . But dying to know what position she is in now .


----------



## AllStar

They are lovely Zephyr! I love the stripey hat :) 

I've not done a jumper or cardigan before but I've looked up some patterns and doesn't look too difficult so will be trying that soon.


----------



## XFliss18X

Good luck for your scans this week- mine isn't until the week after. I'm so desperate to know now so I can prepare :) xx


----------



## Elsa50501

Fides- Wow! I can't imagine what I'd think if I suddenly had found out that I was having twins at 17 weeks. That's really exciting:)! 

Zephyr- Those little outfits are adorable. Now I'm going to have a take a trip to the yarn store I like (it's usually a fall hobby of mine to knit and crochet, but once summer vacation hits I'm going to have to plan out some soft baby projects). 

To all the 20 weeker's- congrats on halfway:)! I can't believe how far along we all are now.


----------



## mommyberry

Fides! - Congratulations on the baby girls! It must be twice as exciting now! :)

Zephyr - Those are super cute!!! Especially love the purple dress! I once crotcheted a cardigan for my friend's daughter but I completely forgot how to do it now. Could you direct me to one of the best videos you found initially? (If it is not too much to ask for) 

My mom knows both knitting and crotchet. I could ask her to make these hats but I'd like to give it a good try before pushing it to my mom.

5 days to scan but seems like forever. Especially because I don't feel anything like kicks and my bump is just like fat and not like baby. Wish I had more signs of baby moving. Or is it just me who is not able to distinguish kick and gas!?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Would knitting or crochet be easier for a blanket. I have only ever done basic knitting as a child and never crochet.


----------



## AllStar

CharmedKirsty said:


> Would knitting or crochet be easier for a blanket. I have only ever done basic knitting as a child and never crochet.

I think it depends on the person. I found crochet easy to pick up but can't knit to save myself and there are others who are the oposite, then others who can do both! Maybe watch a couple of YouTube videos of both and see what you think you'd be able to pick up easiest? Someone else might have better advice


----------



## Elsa50501

CharmedKirsty said:


> Would knitting or crochet be easier for a blanket. I have only ever done basic knitting as a child and never crochet.

I knit and crochet, and personally I like crocheted blankets better. I think they are easier to form and I like their texture better. (That's just my opinion). I would say try out some basic crochet stiches and do a sample of each (knit and crochet) and see which one you like better. With knit, you'll probably need a circular needle (to achieve the width you want). To me, those are always annoying to work with.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Zephyr those are really adorable! Makes me feel like I'm way behind! I haven't even finished the blanket I started for myself like two months ago. I've just stopped doing it for whatever reason. 

19 weeks today only one more week until I'm halfway! Is so crazy how quickly I'm getting to that point!


----------



## staceymxxx

Not sure if anyone saw earlier post but I have about 15 cotton hats spare if anyone wants some sending in the UK? They are for baby boy :) x


----------



## newlywed2013

baby kicks me when I sing!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mommyberry - we have the same due date and I also can't distinguish between kicks or gas!! I think this is pretty normal for a first. I have to wait until 29th until my scan, it feels like ages away! 

Fides - congrats on the twin girls!! That must have been amazing seeing them at the scan! 

The only thing I've bought for baby so far is the buggy, which is living at my mums house. I feel a bit overwhelmed by everything I need to buy, and we are doing an extension on our house before then so I should really get a move on. Before I had a bump I felt like a bit of a fraud! But I think I'm now ready!! 

I've just been camping for the weekend and am so tired - sleeping on an air bed is not comfortable when pregnant! And lots of trips to the toilet in the middle of the night. I hate camping at the best of times but this wasn't fun! We were lucky with great weather though!


----------



## rbourre

I keep feeling kicks and movement just above my belly button and to the left of it, but it seems high for only being 18 weeks. I guess I will see on the 30th where baby is when I have my ultrasound. I can't wait, I'm so excited to see baby and find out if it's a boy or a girl. I am hoping the technician will show me the parts since they are not allowed to tell you here if it's a boy or a girl. If they won't, I have to wait until the following week to ask the doctor.


----------



## StarBrites

lol newlywed that's pretty cute!


----------



## AllStar

That's lovely of you Stacey, there's plenty little boys in the group  I find out Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## staceymxxx

AllStar said:


> That's lovely of you Stacey, there's plenty little boys in the group  I find out Tuesday hopefully.

I would love to save people money especially when I have so many spare, I know how expensive baby's are lol! Xx


----------



## zephyr

Had my scan! Still team yellow. Baby was perfect and everything looks good. Baby had its legs crossed so we wouldnt of found out anyway :p

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/20140519_133800_zpsbdd91dad.jpg


https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/20140519_133744_zps4475c20c.jpg


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats fides!! Such an exciting surprise!

Zephyr- how sweet! :) glad baby is healthy. Can't wait to find out what you are having.


----------



## XFliss18X

zephyr said:


> Had my scan! Still team yellow. Baby was perfect and everything looks good. Baby had its legs crossed so we wouldnt of found out anyway :p
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/20140519_133800_zpsbdd91dad.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/20140519_133744_zps4475c20c.jpg

Aww Zephyr, glad baby is well tho, sorry you didn't get to find out- when will you be able to scan again? Xx


----------



## zephyr

We wont be having another unless there are growth issues or breech etc.

we wanted to stay team yellow :) baby took away any temptation we may of had to change our minds :p


----------



## kel21

Great scan pics zephyr! 

Congrats fides on the twins! Biggest surprise ever I am sure! Had you had an early scan where they missed one?

Well it is 2am here and I am awake :( I hate being awake in the middle of the night! Today is my son's 8th birthday! It goes so so fast! Sorry for the middle of the night rant lol.


----------



## StarBrites

I'm awake too at 4:30 AM, due to heartburn :(

I got some good news today! My mom lives out of state up in Washington and she will be coming for the birth. She's going to come a week or so before my EDD and wait around until it's time. She will be in the room with us (we needed extra support for my boyfriend, lol) and will be staying with us for a month or two to help with the baby and around the apartment. Boyfriend will be going back to work shortly after and he usually works between 7am and 6pm. I feel extremely grateful that she is going to be here to help us. We don't always get along but I'm hoping things will work out this time so we can be together peacefully for this moment :)


----------



## kiki28

19 weeks today :) Scan later too but today is dragging loads :(


----------



## GeralynB

I had heartburn last night and couldn't fall asleep :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

GeralynB said:


> I had heartburn last night and couldn't fall asleep :(

Ugh! I understand. I've been eating Tums like they're candy lol. I only had heartburn once or twice with my son. This time around it is a daily thing.


----------



## cntrygrl

I've been getting heartburn/acid reflux as well. I noticed I need to stay away from onions and any kinds of spicy foods. A glass of milk used to help me, but Friday and Saturday I broke out the Tums. Can't wait to see all the gender reveals this week. Has anyone elses belly button started to pop out?


----------



## StarBrites

Heartburn has been plaguing me nearly 24/7 for the last 2 weeks.. nothing seems to help.. it's been one of the main reasons for not being able to sleep :(

My belly button has started to pop out. I had a pretty deep innie and it's nearly all the way up to the surface now. 

Baby was kicking up a storm this morning. It kind of hurts sometimes! I had some big bladder kicks. So excited we get to see her again in 4 days :)


----------



## AshleyLK

I just wanted to upload a potty shot of my baby. Do any of you think there is any possibility this is a boy. Just wanted opinions :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 30


----------



## SisterRose

hows babys heartbeat going starbrites? 

I had a bit of heartburn last week, but nothing too bad since then! I didnt have any in my other pregnancies either.

Does anyone else not look pregnant? I never get a good round bump. I am over weight, and instead of my tummy popping out it just kind of hangs if I leave my jeans below the waist so I just look really, really fat instead of pregnant. It's making me really self conscious because before pregnancy I didnt look as bloated, but now I look bloated and I can't wear my jeans below the waist because everything hangs and so I have to have them pulled right up which is unflattering and makes a B bump and digs in to my stomach :( I cant wear skirts or dresses because my legs are awful and my maternity jeans don't fit right or hold my "bump" because there's not enough there yet.


Ashley - Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't look pregnant yet, I just look like my bottom half of my belly has gotten fat. And my baby hasn't even reached my belly button yet. He's just below it, almost there but not quite. So my belly button is still an innie. 

Ashley looks like a girl to me too!


----------



## StarBrites

SisterRose- It's actually very good! I found out I was pressing too hard with the doppler and stopping her heartbeat (SCARY!!). I hope I didn't do any damage.. but now when I listen I just set the doppler on and gently glide it without pressing down and it sounds perfect now. I am far enough along now I don't need to press down to hear it... :dohh:

AshleyLK- I am awful at reading ultrasound photos, here's what my girls looked like:


Everyone I've asked reassured me it's a girl. I'm still worried that our scan on Friday is going to show that she has grown boy parts! lol :)


----------



## Kittycat155

My belly button has been on the way out for weeks. Last night it was itchy and I said to my husband oh wow I can see it all! As usually it was like a black hole I also noticed for the first time yesterday....above my belly button appears to be the cutest baby bump, but my baby is not there yet and it is just bloat or something. B belly for sure but very strange as it really jsut came yesterday to THAT extent. Then of course I had a dream about my belly ONLY growing on the bottom and being straight on out and the head sorta poking through.


----------



## jmandrews

Looks like. Girl to me :)


----------



## SisterRose

Glad all was ok :D x

Sorry for the awful pics of me in underwear but this is me at the start of this pregnancy. about 4-5 weeks


This is me today, just looking fatter! the hang is soooo much worse than this when wearing jeans as obviously its more squashed :/ 


This is me at 4+1 with my second pregnancy :(
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=567515&d=1360921953

And me in 2011 8 months after giving birth to DD1


I just feel really crap about myself right now. Ive gained around 4 stone or more probably and really look awful. It took me so much work to get in shape after DD1. I didnt have time to work on getting back in shape after DD2 because shes only 7 months and fell preg with this baby 4 months after giving birth! Id love a proper baby bump not just fat!


----------



## vickyandchick

Ashley and StarBrites I'd say yours are both definitely girls:flower: My little boy had quite an obvious willy in between his legs at our scan so I think you'd be able to tell:haha:
My belly button has always been quite deep but it looks suspiciously shallower now that I look at it:-k I hope it doesn't pop as outtie's have always freaked me out since someone made me touch theirs when I was a kid:rofl:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow sister rose-you certainly lose the baby weight fast looking at your pic 8 months post pregnancy. I really wouldn't worry about any weight gain :flower:

I think having 3 kids to keep us on our feet that we will lose the bsby weight in no time :)


----------



## lauraemily17

AshleyLK said:


> I just wanted to upload a potty shot of my baby. Do any of you think there is any possibility this is a boy. Just wanted opinions :)

Looks very much girl to me. It's not uncommon for girls predictions to be wrong as the willy can hide but I don't even see a hint of any testicles there. 

Here's my little boys potty shot. Clearly a lot more going on between the legs!
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/3A639221-52E3-4E1B-98B0-7194A7A5D11D.jpg


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks Yo_yo! It took so much work though, 1hr exercise every day and no junk food! But I can't wait to lose the weight! x


----------



## zebadi

Hi Guys
Gosh I have LOADS to catch up on...!!! My internet has been down at home, and I've been signed off work due to terrible leg and back pain. 

Congrats on all the gender scans ladies!! so happy for you all.. just makes everything so much more exciting doesn't it.

I had my 20 week scan last week, although I already new it was a girl I needed the confirmation lol. its deffo a girl.

How is everyone feeling... I read a few of you are suffering from heartburn... I spoke to my midwife about this the other day, apparently baby having a lot of hair on the head causes heartburn... who knows!


----------



## newlywed2013

My belly button is getting shallower too. I got a weird feeling in my tummy yesterday, I think it was babies butt! And another bh last night. Ugh. 

kicks are definitely getting stronger, hubby still can't feel them though. 2 Weeks until our scan! I haven't seen baby since 7 Weeks!


----------



## cntrygrl

I've heard that too Zebadi. I was born with a full head of hair and had a trim at 2 months old because my bangs were in my eyes.


----------



## AllStar

Glad scan went well Zephyr and baby kept his/her legs crossed for you. 

I've been getting heartburn on and off too, I got it terrible with both my pregnancies so fully expecting it to get worse! 

Scan tomorrow!!! Bit nervous but so excited!! Hope baby lets us see if it's a he or a she lol then we're going shopping afterwards for some baby stuff and some things for ds and dd, sooo looking forward to it


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> My belly button is getting shallower too. I got a weird feeling in my tummy yesterday, I think it was babies butt! And another bh last night. Ugh.
> 
> kicks are definitely getting stronger, hubby still can't feel them though. 2 Weeks until our scan! I haven't seen baby since 7 Weeks!

I have not seen my lo since 7 weeks either!

I am so anxious for it to be friday already!


----------



## newlywed2013

5 weeks in pink, 18 weeks in green!
 



Attached Files:







2014-02-20 19.18.03.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









1513757_10152049472596924_7765608274901206629_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> Ashley and StarBrites I'd say yours are both definitely girls:flower: My little boy had quite an obvious willy in between his legs at our scan so I think you'd be able to tell:haha:
> My belly button has always been quite deep but it looks suspiciously shallower now that I look at it:-k I hope it doesn't pop as outtie's have always freaked me out since someone made me touch theirs when I was a kid:rofl:

I don't like outties either!! i don't think mine will pop but never know!


----------



## staceymxxx

zebadi said:


> Hi Guys
> Gosh I have LOADS to catch up on...!!! My internet has been down at home, and I've been signed off work due to terrible leg and back pain.
> 
> Congrats on all the gender scans ladies!! so happy for you all.. just makes everything so much more exciting doesn't it.
> 
> I had my 20 week scan last week, although I already new it was a girl I needed the confirmation lol. its deffo a girl.
> 
> How is everyone feeling... I read a few of you are suffering from heartburn... I spoke to my midwife about this the other day, apparently baby having a lot of hair on the head causes heartburn... who knows!

i've been signed off too, its leg / pelvis and lower back pain.. hope your ok & congrats on the girl xx


----------



## zephyr

I had terrible heartburn in all my pregnancies. It was so bad. But all my babies were bald haha 

this time round i don't have it as much. Some nights I get it a little but in other pregnancies id wake up choking on acid and had to sleep reclined. 

It's quite interesting because after the twins I got horribly ill for months and was told to go gluten free by my doctor so now that means I can't eat any of the foods I normally ate while pregnant. So I am thinking this may be why I'm not getting it as bad this time round. I definitely think certain food triggers it!


----------



## GeralynB

I have an appt with the midwife tomorrow. Don't think they're doing anything major but I'll be booking the apt for the anatomy scan.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Cute bump newlywed! I can't wait to get a bump of my own! 

I have only had a bit of heartburn so far. I woke up one morning coughing up bile and when I told my doctor about it she just advised me to eat my last major meal at least 3 hours before I go to bed. Since I've been doing that I've had no problems.


----------



## zephyr

My toddlers were up at 4am this morning and I didn't sleep till after midnight and my sleep was broken. It's 10am and im hoping they both nap at the same time so I can too. Im soooooo tired! I did my daily morning clean and they were right behind me messing it again so I gave up!


----------



## newlywed2013

OH my gosh I thinnk my baby has the hiccups! Ahh so cute!


----------



## AllStar

I can't sleep, 11 hour until my scan!! :) 

Zephyr I hope they nap at the same time for you and you get a better nights sleep tonight. It's so difficult if your trying to get through the day while exhausted. 

Aw it's lovely when you can feel when they have hiccups. I haven't felt this one have them yet. Lots of kicks and wiggles but so far no hiccups. 

Hopefully I can get to sleep soon so I don't look like a zombie for my appointment!


----------



## La Mere

Hmm, for some reason it won't let me upload my bump pics....:shrug: no idea how else to post them...


----------



## zephyr

Thanks Allstar they didn't nap at the same time :( ones asleep now the other is fighting it as usual which means I have to fight off sleep also!
Arr today is going to be a long day. I have to do the grocery shopping after hubby gets home from work too. 

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## ljo1984

AllStar said:


> Glad scan went well Zephyr and baby kept his/her legs crossed for you.
> 
> I've been getting heartburn on and off too, I got it terrible with both my pregnancies so fully expecting it to get worse!
> 
> Scan tomorrow!!! Bit nervous but so excited!! Hope baby lets us see if it's a he or a she lol then we're going shopping afterwards for some baby stuff and some things for ds and dd, sooo looking forward to it


My scan is tomorrow too!! Not sure how I'm feeling. A bit laid back but anxious all in one lol. Mines at 1.30, what about yours?


Newlywed that's so cute!! Can't wait for hiccups!


----------



## Jcliff

I've started a new job and have to put my 1 year old in daycare for 3 days a week. She hates it and cries for most of the day. It's so hard for me to watch. I hope things get better soon


----------



## fides

zephyr said:


> This is the stuff ive made so far.
> I actually did more than 6 hats.....and the cardigans still need buttons and one I am currently working on (the one missing a sleeve)

tooo cute! and congrats on staying :yellow:




kel21 said:


> Congrats fides on the twins! Biggest surprise ever I am sure! Had you had an early scan where they missed one?

no, around here it's usually only an early scan if you're high risk - i've only had an early scan with DS1 b/c i was PAL. i'm certainly high risk now, though, which will mean more scans between now and October, lol!



Jcliff said:


> I've started a new job and have to put my 1 year old in daycare for 3 days a week. She hates it and cries for most of the day. It's so hard for me to watch. I hope things get better soon

:hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

So the past couple nights I have noticed that whenever I have a big yawn, I get sharp pains and tightening in my uterus. Only while I am yawning. Should I be concerned?


----------



## kiki28

Scan yesterday went really well :) he is measuring where he should be so it's all good :) he is definitely a little boy too as he wasn't shy hehe! 

That's it for scans for me too :( unless there is a problem they don't do anymore scans here which I know is a good thing but I just wanna keep looking at him! Hehe


----------



## calm

newlywed2013 said:


> So the past couple nights I have noticed that whenever I have a big yawn, I get sharp pains and tightening in my uterus. Only while I am yawning. Should I be concerned?

Sounds to me like round ligament pain, it is brought on by sneezing, coughing, stretching, I would say its fine but then again no expert here, just my own experience and what I read :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My dog must be trying to train me for when I have a baby she's woken me up twice already to go out and go potty!


----------



## lauraemily17

Jcliff said:


> I've started a new job and have to put my 1 year old in daycare for 3 days a week. She hates it and cries for most of the day. It's so hard for me to watch. I hope things get better soon

It's so hard when they're first left. :hugs: It took my little boy a while to adjust when I went back to work. I left nursery in tears a few times. I also work 3 days a week. She will get there in time though and the day will come when she runs off without a second glance and you'll then feel sad for a totally different reason!


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck to the ladies with scans today!

19 weeks today for me. Anyone else having issues with the Maleficent add on the homepage? I couldn't get it to go away on my work computer so logged in on my kindle.


----------



## La Mere

Haha! Finally let me upload my pics! First pic was yesterday at 8+3 and the second was at 18+5!
 



Attached Files:







2014-03-08 10.14.28.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









2014-05-19 12.06.30.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> I've started a new job and have to put my 1 year old in daycare for 3 days a week. She hates it and cries for most of the day. It's so hard for me to watch. I hope things get better soon

Must be hard for you starting a new job when pregnant and having a lo. But I'm sure things will get easier :)

Congrats on the job


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

For every one that has or is having a boy https://www.fightingfrumpy.com/2014/05/ten-boy-mom-musts.html?m=1


----------



## StarBrites

It's 9am and nearly 80 degrees already! I can't wait for it to be consistent so I can go to the beach!


----------



## ljo1984

This is my yellow bump  
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/70DC25A6-8404-4392-9BC7-0EEF75D6E03F.jpg

All went fab, which I'm glad about as was so anxious about it last couple of days doubting my instincts telling me baby was ok. But I think that's just past issues making me expect something to be wrong. But no, it's perfect


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies, not been on for AGES!! 

How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> For every one that has or is having a boy https://www.fightingfrumpy.com/2014/05/ten-boy-mom-musts.html?m=1

So funny and so true! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on all the happy and healthy babies at the scans ladies:D

Found out today that my parents want to move which means that I either have to find a place to live by myself or move away from my friends and my FOB:nope: 
I am literally having the worst couple of weeks of my life.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

kel21 said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> For every one that has or is having a boy https://www.fightingfrumpy.com/2014/05/ten-boy-mom-musts.html?m=1
> 
> So funny and so true! Thanks for posting this!Click to expand...

You're welcome! I don't have any boys yet, but I have one on the way! 

Vicky I'm sorry that's going on! There's no one that you could stay with or rent a room from that's still where you are?


----------



## AllStar

Lovely pic Ljo! 

So sorry you're having such a hard time Vicky :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Had our scan this morning and it's a...boy!!!! 

So so happy, everything is measuring perfect so we're over the moon. Ds is very happy too, he's said all along it's a boy  he was being awkward and was very low down so took a while plus a couple of walks to get the head and face measurements but got there in the end. Cord was wiggling about by his legs but he checked a couple of times for us and said he was certain it's a boy and I thought so too. 

After being so anxious for basically the whole pregnancy after our mc, I'm feeling a lot happier and relaxed and hopefully I can enjoy the second half


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a boy allstar!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Allstar! :blue:


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats on the boy Allstar! And yay for all the great scan and bump pics! Looking great everyone! 

Zephyr - love the stuff you've made, especially the purple dress! 

Heartburn has not been my friend either but so far tums do the trick and it's usually only at night. 

My tailbone and low back pains just keep getting worse every day and now my numb thigh is hurting if I put weight on that leg too long. Blah. 

Had a 3 day weekend though and DH and I got a lot done. We went shopping for baby and got our pack n play we will use for them to sleep by the side of the bed when first born. Also got a more compact double stroller from a friend that's better for travel and keeping in the car. Got a secon. Infant car seat and a few other things. Also got our carpet laid in the hallway. Just need to do the edge finishing and it's done! As getting things organized in the house and the back yard ready for our pool install in a few weeks! Yay! I think nesting is kicking in early for me. I feel the need to get as much ready as soon as possible. I have a feeling I may end up on bedrest if these aches keep getting worse like they are. I'm not sure I can make it too much longer on my normal day to day schedule. I'm in so much pain now already and this is only the beginning!


----------



## cntrygrl

AllStar-- Congrats on the boy!

MamaMac-- I know exactly what you mean with the nesting. Mine started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Twelvty

Hey guys, I'm a bit late to the party but can I join? I'm due 2nd October. Team yellow.


----------



## kel21

Twelvty said:


> Hey guys, I'm a bit late to the party but can I join? I'm due 2nd October. Team yellow.

Welcome!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Twelvty said:


> Hey guys, I'm a bit late to the party but can I join? I'm due 2nd October. Team yellow.

Hi! 
Welcome! :) will add you to our list!


Allstar-yay!! A baby boy :happydance: congrats!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Twelvty said:


> Hey guys, I'm a bit late to the party but can I join? I'm due 2nd October. Team yellow.

Welcome! 

Congrats on the boy AllStar! 

I don't think I've started nesting but I did freak out when my husband told me he doesn't want to buy a crib until after the baby is born!


----------



## Elsa50501

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Twelvty said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a bit late to the party but can I join? I'm due 2nd October. Team yellow.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Congrats on the boy AllStar!
> 
> I don't think I've started nesting but I did freak out when my husband told me he doesn't want to buy a crib until after the baby is born!Click to expand...


That's scary. 3 of my girlfriends from work have given birth in the last month and they all said "Order your crib ASAP because they can take 8-12 weeks to arrive". My friend ordered hers way in advance, and it kept getting delayed, It ended up arriving two days before the baby was born even though it was scheduled to arrive WEEKS before that. 

I never thought it would be a hassle, but I started looking into it early due to their advice. 

I guess it depends on your area and where you order yours from. (Or if you have a crib in mind that you can buy and bring straight from the store).


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Elsa50501 said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twelvty said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a bit late to the party but can I join? I'm due 2nd October. Team yellow.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Congrats on the boy AllStar!
> 
> I don't think I've started nesting but I did freak out when my husband told me he doesn't want to buy a crib until after the baby is born!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's scary. 3 of my girlfriends from work have given birth in the last month and they all said "Order your crib ASAP because they can take 8-12 weeks to arrive". My friend ordered hers way in advance, and it kept getting delayed, It ended up arriving two days before the baby was born even though it was scheduled to arrive WEEKS before that.
> 
> I never thought it would be a hassle, but I started looking into it early due to their advice.
> 
> I guess it depends on your area and where you order yours from. (Or if you have a crib in mind that you can buy and bring straight from the store).Click to expand...

After I started crying in the middle of the store he caved and said I could get a crib whenever! He had no idea how stressed I really am, he doesn't quite understand the whole concept of nesting!


----------



## mommyberry

My Radiologist's office called me and asked me to reschedule the scan as the radiologist is going to be on leave on Friday when I was initially scheduled to go. They luckily gave me an option to move it up too... so scan in 3 hours!!!! Eeeek!!!

Hoping everything will turn out alright! Have a ton of shopping to do afterwards! :)


----------



## zephyr

Congrats allstar!

I have two more payments left on my natures sway hammock! It should arrive in two weeks. I cant wait to set it up. 
We already have 1 cot we saved from the twins so when baby has outgrown the hammock we will move into a cot but I'm hoping to get a few months out of the hammock at least.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

mommyberry said:


> My Radiologist's office called me and asked me to reschedule the scan as the radiologist is going to be on leave on Friday when I was initially scheduled to go. They luckily gave me an option to move it up too... so scan in 3 hours!!!! Eeeek!!!
> 
> Hoping everything will turn out alright! Have a ton of shopping to do afterwards! :)

That's awesome! Do they tell you them what the gender is? Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

I have my anatomy scan next Tuesday. I already know the gender so I'm just super excited to be able to see my baby again. This party of the pregnancy has me the most worried. I mean I don't really feel anything movement wise. Sometimes I think I feel something, but then no nothing for a few days. And my symptoms are on and off.


----------



## Sunseal

Ooh, can I join you lovely ladies? I'm due October 19th!


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats kiki and allstar on the boys! :) so exciting:)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sunseal said:


> Ooh, can I join you lovely ladies? I'm due October 19th!

Welcome :)
Will add you to the first page


----------



## Sunseal

Thank you Yo_Yo :)


----------



## Sunseal

Oh, also! I forgot to say, I found out at 17 weeks I'm team pink :D


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

My nursery set should be arriving at the store today! We chose a 4 in 1 crib so it can grow with the baby. Also ordered changing table and 3 drawer dresser. DH will be painting within the next few weeks. I'm a crazy planner and have to have everything ready ahead of time. Somehow though I seem to be very relaxed about the birth part though. The only thing I have planned for that is I would like to try no drugs and do it on my own, but that could change during labor.


----------



## kel21

Sunseal said:


> Ooh, can I join you lovely ladies? I'm due October 19th!

Welcome! And congrats on the girl! 

Congrats Allstar on the boy!

Today is my 20wk ob appt, and then 2 more days until my scan!! I wish they were on the same day since I have to drive 80 miles to get to both. Oh well. Baby has gotten so strong, both ds and dh have gotten lots of feels! And yesterday I started noticing a few kicks and movements while standing, not just sitting! Can't wait for confirmation that it is healthy, and that I can stop calling it "it"! Lol


----------



## rbourre

I am excited, we found a new house. We currently live in an old country house divided into 2 units and we only have 2 bedrooms. We found a 3 bedroom house and we get it July 15. :D The house is perfect for a family of 4 and I can't wait to move in and start getting everything ready for baby.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi ladies! Here is a pic of baby girl! :pink:

Everything measured perfectly, and looked perfect. They did spot one tiny CPC around the brain, which the doc said she only told me about because she had to, but that it's nothing to worry about since she's perfect otherwise. Of course I'll worry a little, but I'm doing pretty well not letting it get to me. :) I have a follow up scan at 28 weeks to get a few other measurements they couldn't get clearly bc her head was so low. Exact same position as her older sister, and we also had a second scan with her at 28 weeks. Hoping to see the CPC is gone also. I'm so excited that DD will have a sister!

Sorry the pic is sideways! I'm not sure why it did that!:shrug::haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Yo_Yo

RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Here is a pic of baby girl! :pink:
> 
> Everything measured perfectly, and looked perfect. They did spot one tiny CPC around the brain, which the doc said she only told me about because she had to, but that it's nothing to worry about since she's perfect otherwise. Of course I'll worry a little, but I'm doing pretty well not letting it get to me. :) I have a follow up scan at 28 weeks to get a few other measurements they couldn't get clearly bc her head was so low. Exact same position as her older sister, and we also had a second scan with her at 28 weeks. Hoping to see the CPC is gone also. I'm so excited that DD will have a sister!
> 
> Sorry the pic is sideways! I'm not sure why it did that!:shrug::haha:

Congratulations honey! A little girl :pink: :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats on the girl Red! Maybe the girls will catch up this week, Lol.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sunseal said:


> Oh, also! I forgot to say, I found out at 17 weeks I'm team pink :D

Congrats honey! :) will add :pink: to the list! 

Girls are starting to appear and may still catch up with all these boys yet! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Welcome sunseal and congrats on the girl! 

Also Congrats to you red! Cute ultrasound picture too! 

All these girls might just catch up! :pink:


----------



## kel21

Congrats red!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Red! Lovely pic!


----------



## GeralynB

Bought some more stuff for our nautical themed nursery. And I thought this little plague was hilarious. I'm going to put it on the changing table
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## GeralynB

Here's the other stuff I got
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> Bought some more stuff for our nautical themed nursery. And I thought this little plague was hilarious. I'm going to put it on the changing table

Cute! 

I just bought an applique for the booty of one of our cloth diapers, it says,"oh shit!" Lol! Sorry if that offends anyone :)


----------



## mommyberry

Yay! Scan went so well. Baby is so active and kicking all over the place... though I feel nothing much as yet. Everything measured accurately!

The radiologist did not tell me the gender :( But my DH swears that he saw the boy parts when the doctor was looking at the lower body. We are both happy either ways but my DH would like to believe he saw it right and that we are team :blue: ! I'm the 20th Blue bump in here!

So I'm just going to go with the blue team for now and call my darling baby... HE!

Heartrate is at 156 bpm.


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Bought some more stuff for our nautical themed nursery. And I thought this little plague was hilarious. I'm going to put it on the changing table
> 
> Cute!
> 
> I just bought an applique for the booty of one of our cloth diapers, it says,"oh shit!" Lol! Sorry if that offends anyone :)Click to expand...

That is too funny!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

20-week scan tomorrow! So excited and hoping everything will be fine :) (and that baby's legs are crossed!)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats mommyberry! Geralyn where did you get that stuff? I love it it's so cute! 

Newlywed that's cute!


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Congrats mommyberry! Geralyn where did you get that stuff? I love it it's so cute!
> 
> Newlywed that's cute!

I got it all at Homegoods and I ordered the poop deck plaque from amazon


----------



## rbourre

Single digits until my ultrasound. :D 9 more days. I can't wait. I have an OB appointment tomorrow, can't wait to hear the heartbeat again.


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Yay! Scan went so well. Baby is so active and kicking all over the place... though I feel nothing much as yet. Everything measured accurately!
> 
> The radiologist did not tell me the gender :( But my DH swears that he saw the boy parts when the doctor was looking at the lower body. We are both happy either ways but my DH would like to believe he saw it right and that we are team :blue: ! I'm the 20th Blue bump in here!
> 
> So I'm just going to go with the blue team for now and call my darling baby... HE!
> 
> Heartrate is at 156 bpm.

Sounds like a boy to me! There was no mistaking what I saw, so I'm betting your husband did indeed see :blue: a boy! 

:)
Yay!! Congrats honey


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump said:


> 20-week scan tomorrow! So excited and hoping everything will be fine :) (and that baby's legs are crossed!)

Good luck! Update when you have had your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yo_Yo said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 20-week scan tomorrow! So excited and hoping everything will be fine :) (and that baby's legs are crossed!)
> 
> Good luck! Update when you have had your scan tomorrow :)Click to expand...

Thank you :D I will!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mommyberry! Geralyn where did you get that stuff? I love it it's so cute!
> 
> Newlywed that's cute!
> 
> I got it all at Homegoods and I ordered the poop deck plaque from amazonClick to expand...

You're homegoods must be way better than mine!


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mommyberry! Geralyn where did you get that stuff? I love it it's so cute!
> 
> Newlywed that's cute!
> 
> I got it all at Homegoods and I ordered the poop deck plaque from amazonClick to expand...
> 
> You're homegoods must be way better than mine!Click to expand...

I went to two different ones by my house. They have tons of nautical stuff!


----------



## fides

Twelvty said:


> Hey guys, I'm a bit late to the party but can I join? I'm due 2nd October. Team yellow.




Sunseal said:


> Ooh, can I join you lovely ladies? I'm due October 19th!

:wave: welcome!



AllStar said:


> Had our scan this morning and it's a...boy!!!!




RedheadBabies said:


> Hi ladies! Here is a pic of baby girl! :pink:

congrats!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome to those who have just joined and congrats on all the gender reveals! Mommyberry, I'm pretty sure it's a boy if that's what was seen! 

20 weeks today so halfway through. Exactly a week until my scan. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Just back from my 20-week scan :D 

It took a bit longer than they said - around half an hour instead of 20 minutes - because baby had squished up headfirst into my right side, and had legs stretched against my left side  So baby's upper body was kind of angled awkwardly and the sonographer had me coughing and doing sit-ups (sort of!) and turning from my back to my side, and he was really giving it some with the probe, trying to poke and jiggle baby into moving so he could get the measurements. After I sat up when he'd finished I saw my stomach was covered in hives from where he'd been pressing!

He eventually got baby to turn a bit and got what he needed, and we have a couple of pictures of baby's profile and one of the feet <3 

He didn't ask if we wanted to know the gender, which I'm glad of, so we're still very much :yellow: - I didn't see him even look at a 'potty shot' angle. 

Everything looks fine, all the structures he looked at were normal, and we saw baby yawning and wriggling about.

Feeling really quite tired now though! Just going to have a lazy day from here. Scan pics to follow once hubby's finished tidying them up :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mrs Eleflump-yay! So glad all went well and you got to stay team yellow...I know some babies aren't that shy :haha:

Loopy Laura-happy 20 weeks today! :) half way there :happydance:


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Twelvty and Sunseal! 

Congrats on the girls Sunseal & Red! 

Mommyberry - congrats on the "boy" :haha: I think the others are prob right that I he saw it it's a pretty safe bet on boy! 

Geralyn - LOVE the nursery loot! So cute! Can't wait to start nursery shopping with my mom in a few weeks when she visits! 

Rbourre - congrats on the new house! That's so exciting!!

Mushymilk - Men simply can't understand nesting! They are clueless haha
My hubby had the "baby's room" full of his stuff and when I told him it was time to clear out he replied, "I still have 9 months!" Really??? So dumb! I finally convinced him that if he didn't let me nest now then he'd be doing all the work alone when I'm on bedrest or at least too big to help! Haha

Our next big purchase is the cribs. Want to try and get them in the next 2 weeks so we have that all set before my mom arrives as she and I will be tackling the nursery as soon as we know genders! :) 

Have my anatomy scan next Wed and the 3D gender scan on June 9th! Can't wait!!!!!

Started last night waking up with majorly aching hips, especially on my numb thigh side. So painful :( I'm a side sleeper anyway so I didn't think that would become an issue for me but I guess the combination of babies weight pressing down and the pinched nerve are not making the side sleep stuff very fun :( Any advice? I already have the pillow between the legs.


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations and welcome to the new ladies! So exciting when new ladies join the group!

Congrats to the ladies who have recently had scans and found out genders. Can't believe we are all so far along already!

AFM: I am now 19 weeks! Can't believe that I am almost halfway through this pregnancy! Where on Earth has the time gone?! :shrugg: I hope everyone is doing well! I have been amazingly sleeping really well the last few nights. My hips have been starting to bother me, along with some lower to mid back aching. Have been dealing with a stupid yeast infection.. but thankfully it finally seems to clearing up. So annoying! :haha: I could handle it if it weren't for the danged itching!! :haha:


----------



## Cntrygal

I am late to the ballgame but would love to join you ladies. I'm 19wks+1 and Due Oct 15th. We find out next week if we are team pink or blue!


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol uh oh another Cntrygal. Welcome :hi:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cntrygal said:


> I am late to the ballgame but would love to join you ladies. I'm 19wks+1 and Due Oct 15th. We find out next week if we are team pink or blue!

Welcome :)
Will add you to our list!


----------



## lauraemily17

La Mere said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the new ladies! So exciting when new ladies join the group!
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who have recently had scans and found out genders. Can't believe we are all so far along already!
> 
> AFM: I am now 19 weeks! Can't believe that I am almost halfway through this pregnancy! Where on Earth has the time gone?! :shrugg: I hope everyone is doing well! I have been amazingly sleeping really well the last few nights. My hips have been starting to bother me, along with some lower to mid back aching. Have been dealing with a stupid yeast infection.. but thankfully it finally seems to clearing up. So annoying! :haha: I could handle it if it weren't for the danged itching!! :haha:

Any tips on how to clear it? I'm also suffering. I've had 1 lot of stuff from the Drs which did nothing! Many years ago I used to take a tablet which cleared it but guess I probably can't take that now.


----------



## StarBrites

Anatomy scan tomorrow at 22 weeks.. so excited!! 2 more weeks until V-Day :)

Boyfriend is very sick. He's been violently coughing, spitting, getting chills, headaches, fevers, body aches, congestion, runny nose, sore throat. I took care of him all day yesterday.. well I tried.. but nothing was working. I started getting a scratchy throat and a fever, and a tiny cough yesterday afternoon but I went to the doctor and they checked for strep throat and I was negative. Suggested possible viral URI. Not sure if he has the flu or not but I did get my flu shot and nothing has progressed past what my symptoms were yesterday. I'm nowhere near him in sickness. He's still very sick today :( Hoping he gets better tomorrow but he will have to wear a mask while we are at the doctor just in case!


----------



## StarBrites

lauraemily17 said:


> Any tips on how to clear it? I'm also suffering. I've had 1 lot of stuff from the Drs which did nothing! Many years ago I used to take a tablet which cleared it but guess I probably can't take that now.

I got BV a few months ago and was able to take Flagyl. You can still take medications for yeast infections during pregnancy. Just talk to your doctor :)


----------



## busytulip

Just wanted to pop in and say welcome to the new ladies as well as congrats on gender reveals! It's nice to see a few girls being added.


----------



## Cntrygal

cntrygrl said:


> Lol uh oh another Cntrygal. Welcome :hi:

I tried Cntrygrl when I joined BnB but it was taken so I modified...too funny! :haha: :hi:


----------



## Cntrygal

Yo_Yo said:


> Cntrygal said:
> 
> 
> I am late to the ballgame but would love to join you ladies. I'm 19wks+1 and Due Oct 15th. We find out next week if we are team pink or blue!
> 
> Welcome :)
> Will add you to our list!Click to expand...

Thank ya! :flower:


----------



## La Mere

lauraemily17 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations and welcome to the new ladies! So exciting when new ladies join the group!
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who have recently had scans and found out genders. Can't believe we are all so far along already!
> 
> AFM: I am now 19 weeks! Can't believe that I am almost halfway through this pregnancy! Where on Earth has the time gone?! :shrugg: I hope everyone is doing well! I have been amazingly sleeping really well the last few nights. My hips have been starting to bother me, along with some lower to mid back aching. Have been dealing with a stupid yeast infection.. but thankfully it finally seems to clearing up. So annoying! :haha: I could handle it if it weren't for the danged itching!! :haha:
> 
> Any tips on how to clear it? I'm also suffering. I've had 1 lot of stuff from the Drs which did nothing! Many years ago I used to take a tablet which cleared it but guess I probably can't take that now.Click to expand...

I take acidophilus which is a probiotic, also cleaning the surround area with coconut oil helps. One remedy I found worked great last time I had one and seems to have helped this time was taking a small-ish clove of fresh garlic and actually inserting it up in there! Mine is all but gone now. HTH!


----------



## rbourre

I had an OB appointment today, baby's heartbeat was 140. :D I'm so tired today, my OB is in the city so we have to go 45 minutes away and it was first thing this morning. We went shopping after and now I am really tired. I hate how easily I get tired being pregnant.


----------



## vickyandchick

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on all the new gender reveals, it's all so exciting:happydance:

However personally I am absolutely fuming, I was getting crampy period pains and my midwife told me to ring the labour ward which I did. She said to take paracetamol and call back in a few hours if not any better:wacko:
So I called FOB to let him know, as I didn't just want to say in a couple of hours "hey I'm going to hospital" and he answered the phone and just said "I'll call you back, I'm leaving now and I'm starving":growlmad: I don't even know where he is and he doesn't even care to ask what was wrong, I don't understand how he's changed so much in 2 weeks of us breaking up:nope:
I rang his mum and told her and she got upset and told me to come visit her next week as she doesn't want me so upset. 

I rang him 2 hours ago, I imagine his mother has text or call him and he's not even arsed!


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on all the new gender reveals, it's all so exciting:happydance:
> 
> However personally I am absolutely fuming, I was getting crampy period pains and my midwife told me to ring the labour ward which I did. She said to take paracetamol and call back in a few hours if not any better:wacko:
> So I called FOB to let him know, as I didn't just want to say in a couple of hours "hey I'm going to hospital" and he answered the phone and just said "I'll call you back, I'm leaving now and I'm starving":growlmad: I don't even know where he is and he doesn't even care to ask what was wrong, I don't understand how he's changed so much in 2 weeks of us breaking up:nope:
> I rang his mum and told her and she got upset and told me to come visit her next week as she doesn't want me so upset.
> 
> I rang him 2 hours ago, I imagine his mother has text or call him and he's not even arsed!

Honestly.. your obviously better off without if he can't step up now whats he going to be like when baby is here?! :growlmad: 

Hope your ok, i'd go hospital anyway xx


----------



## staceymxxx

Had 20 week scan today, nuchal is measuring average now and he looks healthy :cloud9::cloud9: obviously something like a chromosome problem may happen when hes born but he looks good!! he was wriggling round like mad and kept looking straight at us, so awkward like his daddy and nosy like me lol! oh and he started pouting he looked like a little monkey haha... i'm measuring 27th september so a week ahead hes going to be a big baby :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for the advice ladies, much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## newlywed2013

I hate that I can't fall asleep no matter how tired I am! I just love laying here listening to my husband snore....


----------



## zephyr

Ugh my husband snores too. Do you find the sound extra annoying while pregnant?

Hope you manage to sleep soon.


----------



## newlywed2013

I do! I usually can tolerate it, but now it makes me cringe!


----------



## zephyr

Haha same here. I don't know why but I get so annoyed at it now! And hes so hard to wake up. Ive started tickling his feet with my toenails hehe its the only thing that stops him for a minute or so


----------



## Yo_Yo

That's great Stacey! Sounds a little cute boy pouting away already! :)


----------



## SisterRose

Good news Stacey 

I'm feeling poorly today, sore throat, bad chest and runny nose :-( first cold since christmas. We were all laid up and ill over christmas for almost a month and couldnt get rid of it! hopefully won't be a repeat situation.
Also getting bummed out about not feeling this baby move very much. I was feeling my others frequently at this stage and Georgia was especially wriggly. I used to feel her for 15mins at a time wobbling and poking around about 4 times a day from 15 weeks. 
I feel this baby do one poke or kick about 2-3 times a day some times around 5 and other times not at all.


----------



## lauraemily17

SisterRose said:


> Good news Stacey
> 
> I'm feeling poorly today, sore throat, bad chest and runny nose :-( first cold since christmas. We were all laid up and ill over christmas for almost a month and couldnt get rid of it! hopefully won't be a repeat situation.
> Also getting bummed out about not feeling this baby move very much. I was feeling my others frequently at this stage and Georgia was especially wriggly. I used to feel her for 15mins at a time wobbling and poking around about 4 times a day from 15 weeks.
> I feel this baby do one poke or kick about 2-3 times a day some times around 5 and other times not at all.

Boys are lazy! My oldest wasn't a big mover at all. This one seems to be equally as lazy!!


----------



## kaylamariee

Hey everyone!
My name is Kayla, I'm due October 6th with a little boy! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to the new members!!! :)


----------



## kel21

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Congrats staceymxx on a good scan :)

Congrats to the other ladies on good scans!

Today (FINALLY!) Is my big day!!:wohoo:
It os not until later this afternoon but I have lots to do so it shouldn't drag too bad. I am nervous because of my age, but hopeful everything is fine.


----------



## StarBrites

Anatomy scan today at 4!!! So excited. Can't wait to see her again. Today is going to take forever! 

*TMI-*

I think I got my first hemorrhoid today.. or an anal fissure. It really scared me and made me worried. I was using the bathroom (#2) and it hurt a lot and so I looked down and blood was dripping out, and when I wiped the toilet paper was covered in bright red blood. I cleaned up with a baby wipe and haven't had any blood since then. It made me sick to my stomach though. I don't see anything on the outside, but now I'm worried about blood infections. I don't know if that can happen with hemorrhoids though. I took a sitz bath. I was reading about Tucks pads but not sure how helpful they are for pain if you don't have any on the outside. I don't know if there are any more. Anyone have any information on these?


Congrats on the recent gender reveals and good scans, and welcome to the new members!


----------



## busytulip

Welcome Kaylamariee! :wave:

Thinking of you Kel21 and StarBrites FX'd for all good news! :hugs:


----------



## kel21

StarBrites said:


> Anatomy scan today at 4!!! So excited. Can't wait to see her again. Today is going to take forever!
> 
> *TMI-*
> 
> I think I got my first hemorrhoid today.. or an anal fissure. It really scared me and made me worried. I was using the bathroom (#2) and it hurt a lot and so I looked down and blood was dripping out, and when I wiped the toilet paper was covered in bright red blood. I cleaned up with a baby wipe and haven't had any blood since then. It made me sick to my stomach though. I don't see anything on the outside, but now I'm worried about blood infections. I don't know if that can happen with hemorrhoids though. I took a sitz bath. I was reading about Tucks pads but not sure how helpful they are for pain if you don't have any on the outside. I don't know if there are any more. Anyone have any information on these?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the recent gender reveals and good scans, and welcome to the new members!

Good luck on your scan today! With my ds I got an anal fissure, I don't remember doing anything for it though. For hemorrhoids I like to use the creams, but my MIL swears by the tucks pads! 


busytulip said:


> Welcome Kaylamariee! :wave:
> 
> Thinking of you Kel21 and StarBrites FX'd for all good news! :hugs:

Thank you!


----------



## GeralynB

Good luck with the scans today ladies and welcome to the new members


----------



## La Mere

StarBrites- I haven't had an anal fissure... but I recently just got rid of some mild external hemorrhoids. The remedies I found that worked best for me were Coconut oil, Aloe Vera, Witch Hazel and a couple other things I can't remember off the top of my head. Warm bathes helped ease the pain for me. HTH! :flower:

Welcome to the new ladies! I noticed one of you (I think it was Cntrygal) who is due the same day as I am!!


----------



## newlywed2013

zephyr said:


> Haha same here. I don't know why but I get so annoyed at it now! And hes so hard to wake up. Ive started tickling his feet with my toenails hehe its the only thing that stops him for a minute or so

Lol!


----------



## newlywed2013

Good luck on todays scans!


----------



## newlywed2013

I am having major problems with my hands falling asleep. Today they both hurtso bad and I can't even make fists :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck for the scans ladies! Can't wait for updates :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

kaylamariee said:


> Hey everyone!
> My name is Kayla, I'm due October 6th with a little boy! :)

Hi Kayla! Welcome :)
Will add your blue bump to our list!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

It feel like a long wait until the 10th of June for my 20 week. Once I know I can sort out Leo's cloths again by putting them away or getting rid of them (charity shop or selling).


----------



## CharmedKirsty

StarBrites said:


> Anatomy scan today at 4!!! So excited. Can't wait to see her again. Today is going to take forever!
> 
> *TMI-*
> 
> I think I got my first hemorrhoid today.. or an anal fissure. It really scared me and made me worried. I was using the bathroom (#2) and it hurt a lot and so I looked down and blood was dripping out, and when I wiped the toilet paper was covered in bright red blood. I cleaned up with a baby wipe and haven't had any blood since then. It made me sick to my stomach though. I don't see anything on the outside, but now I'm worried about blood infections. I don't know if that can happen with hemorrhoids though. I took a sitz bath. I was reading about Tucks pads but not sure how helpful they are for pain if you don't have any on the outside. I don't know if there are any more. Anyone have any information on these?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the recent gender reveals and good scans, and welcome to the new members!

You can get internal haemorrhoids as I found out after having Leo. For these you would need to use suppositories.


----------



## SisterRose

11th june for mine too, charmedkirsty. Counting down the days!!


----------



## newlywed2013

10 days until our ultrasound, 14 days until we drive to my parents house, and 16 days until we find out the gender (and 16 days until our first wedding anniversary)!!!!

Not like I'm counting or anything :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> 10 days until our ultrasound, 14 days until we drive to my parents house, and 16 days until we find out the gender (and 16 days until our first wedding anniversary)!!!!
> 
> Not like I'm counting or anything :haha:

Aww you're finding out the gender on your anniversarywhat a great present!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yesterday's scan pictures :D
 



Attached Files:







profile1a.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 12









profile2a.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 11









feeta.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats to all the ladies with those beautiful scans and all the new gender reveals! 

Welcome to the new ladies!!

I hit the halfway point today!! 20 weeks! I'm loving it and baby is kicking like crazy!! The girls didn't kick as much or as hard as this little guy. 
I'm hoping I can get started on the nursery soon. We've been doing renovations around the house so its hard to really start on something when we haven't finished the other stuff. Fortunately, I have everything from my first two little ones so I don't need to buy anything. We were team yellow with the girls so our bedding is neutral. Luckily, it can easily be changed to make it more boyish. The colours were blue, green, and yellow so I'll just pick up on the blue a bit more. Also, we're planning on having baby in a bassinet in our room for the first few months. 
The only thing I need to buy is a carseat. Mine is expiring this year...just missed the cutoff! So frustrating!


----------



## rbourre

One more week until my ultrasound. :D

I am feeling awful today. I have a cold and a lot of sinus pain. I hope this is gone soon because it really sucks on top of feeling so tired all the time.


----------



## zephyr

Starbrites - are you constipated at all? With my first I had anal fissures but I was very constipated. I was given suppositories and also a cream to put up there. It was so gross but it did help as it hurt every time I needed to go #2
Eating things that softened #2 helped also.

im 21 weeks tomorrow. Im finding it hard to believe there is 19 weeks left.....21 weeks maximum!


----------



## SisterRose

Wow! soon you'll be wondering where the baby came from. Totally flying by. 

I can't wait until 20+ weeks, always seems to go quicker from then. I think the first half is all nerves for the 12 and 20 week scans


----------



## cricket in VA

Hey - I had anal fissures after my DD was born due to terrible constipation. Finally at the 6 week check up the OB told me there was an easy solution and prescribed this cream that's an anti-inflammatory and works magic. Healed within days. It has a terrible name with anal in it that I can't remember, but is a tube you stick up there and squeeze and the medicine comes out little holes in the side. Makes you feel SO much better. Tucks pads do help, but mostly with external hemorrhoids from what I know. I haven't had those, so not much help though. If it is a fissure, talk to your docs. They can fix it right up! Also, you can take up to 6 colace per day, although start with one and increase slowly - it can cause major stomach pain if you increase too fast! I never needed more than two per day. It's just a stool softener - make sure to get the one WITHOUT a laxative.


----------



## cricket in VA

I had my 20 week scan today! All looks good, although the baby is measuring 20w3d, which means nothing but they kind of freaked me out by bringing in the radiologist to tell me that it's a bit big and my doctors might talk to me... Hopefully it all evens out!


----------



## StarBrites

Thanks everyone for the suggestions about the bum issues! I'll talk to my doctor at my next appointment to see what I can do :)

As for the anatomy scan today.. everything is super perfect! She is beautiful and everything seems to be developing just fine! I am so happy and grateful! She is head down on the right side with her body going over my belly and feet up past my belly button. She weights 1lb and some ounces.

I love her!! :happydance:
Sorry for the crappy quality, I don't have a scanner and my camera sucks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7328.png
File size: 299.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_7332.png
File size: 380.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_7338.png
File size: 343.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sprite30

Hi guys just stopping in to say hello. It took me awhile to catch up on all that I've missed. Congrats on the gender reveals and welcome to the new ladies. 

I'll be going to do my registry tonight. Dh and I have bought sooo much already that I might not even need to put much on there. We went to 3 consignment events and got many items given to us used so if baby came tomorrow we would be prepared just need to get some decorations and wash a bunch of things but it's getting very exciting well be 21 weeks tomorrow. And my sister told me today that baby shower will be July 26th the day after my bday so soon well be doing invitations and all that fun stuff.


----------



## busytulip

That is great news StarBrites...and she is beautiful!


----------



## kel21

Well I am team...:blue: !! 
All of his measurements are normal and I couldn't be more thrilled! :cloud9:

He is actually measuring 21w4d and today I am 20w6d so he is a little ahead just like my ds always was :)

Congrats on the other great scans!


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for team blue!!


----------



## newlywed2013

any ideas on how to get baby to change positions? The little booger is on my nerve and causing awful back pain!


----------



## Kittycat155

Have done hands and knees when baby is in bad spot and always helped me. Otherwise real cold OJ to make it move?


----------



## newlywed2013

I tried both and they helped a little, but my husband is picking up a stability ball on his way home from work, I read bouncing on that works wonders.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Starbrites those are beautiful shots! Love the foot! For being so little it looks so big. 

Kel21 congrats on being team blue!


----------



## Kittycat155

Good luck:) My baby is pretty good about moving. Then again maybe it is just nuts:)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww congrats on team :blue: blue kel21! :)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on team blue kel  

20 weeks today!! I can't believe it, half way!


----------



## Twelvty

Yay! Congratulations on all the scan news.

We are starting to clear out the 'man cave' to get organised for the nursery today. We've chosen our cot/changing unit and pram now so it's feeling a bit more real. Need to actually buy them now though!


----------



## Elsa50501

StarBrites said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions about the bum issues! I'll talk to my doctor at my next appointment to see what I can do :)
> 
> As for the anatomy scan today.. everything is super perfect! She is beautiful and everything seems to be developing just fine! I am so happy and grateful! She is head down on the right side with her body going over my belly and feet up past my belly button. She weights 1lb and some ounces.
> 
> I love her!! :happydance:
> Sorry for the crappy quality, I don't have a scanner and my camera sucks!

She's beautiful!


----------



## StarBrites

We've been garage saleing all morning! So far we got a couple onesies and sleepers, a hat, a diaper genie elite for $2!.. I wanted to use one because our apartment isn't well ventilated and I don't want to run up and down stairs all day taking out the trash to avoid it smelling like diapers, a boppy nursing pillow with removable cover for $3, and a maternity belt for $1, we've saved over $100 so far. I'm pretty happy about it :)


----------



## Jcliff

Baby boy has started to move a lot and my bump is getting bigger by the hour it seems! Yikes!


----------



## fides

welcome, Kayla!



newlywed2013 said:


> I am having major problems with my hands falling asleep. Today they both hurtso bad and I can't even make fists :(

could it be the beginnings of pregnancy carpal tunnel? had that both times with my boys - it sucks, but wearing splints overnight to bed and then the tight carpal tunnel gloves during the day does help. :hugs:



kel21 said:


> Well I am team...:blue: !!
> All of his measurements are normal and I couldn't be more thrilled!

congrats!


----------



## rbourre

19 weeks today. One more week until I am half way there and 6 more days until my ultrasound. 

I started sorting baby girl clothes today. I wanted to sort them by size so I can either start washing or get rid of them all after I find out what I am having next week. We are moving on July 15 so I don't want to buy much before then. I want to get the 0-6 month clothes washed if we are having a girl before we move. We don't pay for the water here, but we will at the new house. It's a big job to tackle, there's a lot.


----------



## vickyandchick

StarBrites your little girl looks gorgeous already!
Kel- welcome to team blue!:blue:

Today I've got a pain in my bum, feels like I've been doing squats for days! I look like a right idiot when trying to walk:haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

fides said:


> welcome, Kayla!
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I am having major problems with my hands falling asleep. Today they both hurtso bad and I can't even make fists :(
> 
> could it be the beginnings of pregnancy carpal tunnel? had that both times with my boys - it sucks, but wearing splints overnight to bed and then the tight carpal tunnel gloves during the day does help. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have a feeling. I got one splint yesterday, they only had one left, I have to go get another. I wore it on my left hand last night and it helped!


----------



## Baby3onboard

Girls- anybody still suffering with sore boobs?


----------



## vickyandchick

Baby3onboard said:


> Girls- anybody still suffering with sore boobs?

Not hurting as much as uncomfortable, sometimes severely. I also getting a stabbing/slicing pain in my nips at times, that bloody hurts.
Tbh they're making me depressed, they look disgusting and I can't even wear an underwired bra anymore:(


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Vicky they don't get much better :(. I hate my boobs.

Baby3onboard my boobs are still sensitive. I normally wince or satay ouch when Leo latches. Lucky he is just a night feeder.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on the baby boy kel21! 

Great scan starbrites! 

Happy 20 weeks allstar and happy 19 weeks rbourre!

We chose our Moses basket today and I finally bought a couple of new bras. Why don't they make any remotely attractive maternity bras?! I also bought a maternity swimsuit and some maternity clothes for my holiday in a couple of weeks! I love my bump - it finally looks like a proper bump rather than just fat! I can't stop thinking how amazing being pregnant is! :)


----------



## Laelani

Question ladies: Have any of you starting leaking any liquid from your breasts yet? 

I have noticed this over the last few days and I am just wondering if this is any cause for concern or if this is normal. I am not allowed to Google according to my doctor so I'm asking friends ;)


----------



## rbourre

Laelani said:


> Question ladies: Have any of you starting leaking any liquid from your breasts yet?
> 
> I have noticed this over the last few days and I am just wondering if this is any cause for concern or if this is normal. I am not allowed to Google according to my doctor so I'm asking friends ;)

I haven't started leaking this pregnancy yet, but I did with my daughter around 22 weeks so I expect it to start pretty soon.


----------



## Laelani

rbourre said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies: Have any of you starting leaking any liquid from your breasts yet?
> 
> I have noticed this over the last few days and I am just wondering if this is any cause for concern or if this is normal. I am not allowed to Google according to my doctor so I'm asking friends ;)
> 
> I haven't started leaking this pregnancy yet, but I did with my daughter around 22 weeks so I expect it to start pretty soon.Click to expand...

So around 20w4d is about normal then would you say?


----------



## vickyandchick

CharmedKirsty said:


> Vicky they don't get much better :(. I hate my boobs.
> 
> Baby3onboard my boobs are still sensitive. I normally wince or satay ouch when Leo latches. Lucky he is just a night feeder.

Oh lord please don't say that:( They were an F to begin with and looked okay sans bra but now they are horrendously huge and veiny and ugh.. I wanna cry every time I look in the mirror.

Also has anyone experienced pain in their bum that radiates down their legs and also into hips? It hurts and it just seems to be getting worse:( pain is even going into my shins too. Why did I think this was going to be fun again?


----------



## busytulip

Congrats on the blue bump kel21!

Love the savings StarBrites! I try to be pretty frugal so buying second hand is wonderful.

Vickyandchick could it be sciatic nerve pain? I wrestled with this for a bit, quite painful. Stretches, warm baths, and increased potassium in diet have helped a bit.

I think sore boobs is just par for the course unfortunately. I have gone up 4 cup sizes so far. Sorry for all those still dealing with the pain.

Congrats to those who hit a new week!


----------



## StarBrites

DB felt baby today! She's been giving me big kicks where I can see from the outside but he's never trying to feel her at those times. He's been trying to feel her for a few weeks. So we were sitting on the couch earlier and I told him she was moving, so he put his head where her feet were on our U/S yesterday and she gave him a big kick to the cheek! :happydance: :laugh2:


----------



## La Mere

Laelani- Definitely normal! It's just your breasts way of preparing for breastfeeding! If I remember correctly it is just a bit of colostrum, so nothing to worry about!

Kel- Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Laelani

Thank you all for reliving my worry about leaking today! :)


----------



## kel21

Baby3onboard said:


> Girls- anybody still suffering with sore boobs?

I do! Not quite the agony it was in the first tri, unless I wear a push up bra!



vickyandchick said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> Vicky they don't get much better :(. I hate my boobs.
> 
> Baby3onboard my boobs are still sensitive. I normally wince or satay ouch when Leo latches. Lucky he is just a night feeder.
> 
> Oh lord please don't say that:( They were an F to begin with and looked okay sans bra but now they are horrendously huge and veiny and ugh.. I wanna cry every time I look in the mirror.
> 
> Also has anyone experienced pain in their bum that radiates down their legs and also into hips? It hurts and it just seems to be getting worse:( pain is even going into my shins too. Why did I think this was going to be fun again?Click to expand...

Sounds like sciatic! My chiropractor is a miracle worker!

So all day today I have been feeling period like cramps :( I am hoping it is just a reaction to the transvaginal ultrasound that I had yesterday to check my cervix. While she was "up there" she did note that she could see me have a contraction that I did not feel. I have not felt any tightening today, but still nervous. It also gets better the longer I lay still. I'm alright, right?


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats on the boy, kel!! 

My boobs are still sore! They didn't hurt this much with the last two and they also didn't grow until after I had my babies.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> Vicky they don't get much better :(. I hate my boobs.
> 
> Baby3onboard my boobs are still sensitive. I normally wince or satay ouch when Leo latches. Lucky he is just a night feeder.
> 
> Oh lord please don't say that:( They were an F to begin with and looked okay sans bra but now they are horrendously huge and veiny and ugh.. I wanna cry every time I look in the mirror.
> 
> Also has anyone experienced pain in their bum that radiates down their legs and also into hips? It hurts and it just seems to be getting worse:( pain is even going into my shins too. Why did I think this was going to be fun again?Click to expand...

Oh the veiny look does not last forever.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Kel I still feel period pain like cramps occasionally too so I'm sure there's nothing to worry about. If they were concerned about the contraction they would have done something. 

Baby kicked properly for the first time last night! Before that I just felt the odd bubble sensation and was never sure whether it was baby or not. This time I was so sure so I told my DH and he could feel from the outside too! So exciting!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My boobs don't hurt much anymore but when I first got pregnant through to the start of second trimester they hurt soo bad I couldn't even walk without them being in pain. Now I feel no pain except occasionally only in the nipples. 

Vicky I also get that sharp shooting pain in my nips too! It hurts so bad and my only way that I think makes it feel better is to apply pressure to my boob haha. 

Congrats on feeling a proper kick Laura! I still only feel flutters.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh also 20 weeks today!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Oh also 20 weeks today!

Happy halfway point!


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for halfway!


----------



## vickyandchick

Yay for halfway but boo for the stabby nipples!:haha:


----------



## SisterRose

My nipples have been sore again today! Been feeling small kicks and jabs here for about a week but it's started to get more frequent over the last few days  felt him quite a lot yesterday and today. <3


----------



## cntrygrl

It's been a busy last two day with the gender scan and then our picnic reveal yesterday. We are officially team :blue:


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> It's been a busy last two day with the gender scan and then our picnic reveal yesterday. We are officially team :blue:

Yay! Congrats on being team blue :)


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> That's great Stacey! Sounds a little cute boy pouting away already! :)

Hes going to be such a little character i think, hes always upto mischeif moving away when hes scanned haha! so happy hes still a boy i have a full wardrobe of boys clothes! x


----------



## staceymxxx

Top is 7 weeks 3 days, middle is 12 weeks 6 days and bottom is 20 weeks 6 days, hes growing so fast especially as hes measuring 21 weeks 6 days lol! x
 



Attached Files:







71220.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats cntrygrl! Welcome to team blue! 

I have my 20 week scan in two days! I'm super excited to see him again and to know he's okay! 

Cute ultrasound progression pics stacey!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on team blue cntrygirl! Great pics Stacey!


----------



## rbourre

I feel like I gained weight and got huge overnight. My belly seems to be weighing me down and making me tired today. I'm trying to get things done around the house and get stuff sorted because we are moving July 15. I know it's going to take me a while to sort and pack being pregnant so I want to start early.

Just 5 more days until my ultrasound. I can't wait to see baby again.


----------



## kiki28

20 weeks today :) halfway there :) it's gone so quick :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I don't post much but follow when I can to see how everyone is doing.
We have had our 20 week scan and baby looks perfect. Our hospital don't reveal the sex so went for a private scan 2 days after. We are having another girl. I was a little disheartened when I first found out as I really wanted a little boy for my OH and I was convinced it was a boy. I feel terrible for having felt that way as she is perfectly healthy from the looks of things and that's is ultimately all we want.
Hope you are all well. x


----------



## newlywed2013

One week until our scan and the halfway point!


----------



## rbourre

I woke up feeling really dizzy at 7 am this morning. I went back to sleep for a bit but when I got up again I felt dizzy. I still do and it's almost 10 am now. I took my blood pressure, it was 122/82, I've ate something and I've had something to drink but I am still dizzy. Hoping this goes away soon because it's a gorgeous day outside and I want to be able to go out with my daughter and enjoy it.


----------



## vickyandchick

Cntrygrl- congrats and welcome to team blue!
Scottishmum2b- congrats on the girl! :)


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> I woke up feeling really dizzy at 7 am this morning. I went back to sleep for a bit but when I got up again I felt dizzy. I still do and it's almost 10 am now. I took my blood pressure, it was 122/82, I've ate something and I've had something to drink but I am still dizzy. Hoping this goes away soon because it's a gorgeous day outside and I want to be able to go out with my daughter and enjoy it.

I am dizzy and lightheaded today too. And so mad I can't get someone to cover my shift at work, even though I have covered everyone else more times than I can count


----------



## Jcliff

This pregnancy is wayyyyyyy too easy compared to my daughter. This is too good to be true!


----------



## kel21

cntrygrl said:


> It's been a busy last two day with the gender scan and then our picnic reveal yesterday. We are officially team :blue:

Congrats on team blue! 



Scottishmum2B said:


> I don't post much but follow when I can to see how everyone is doing.
> We have had our 20 week scan and baby looks perfect. Our hospital don't reveal the sex so went for a private scan 2 days after. We are having another girl. I was a little disheartened when I first found out as I really wanted a little boy for my OH and I was convinced it was a boy. I feel terrible for having felt that way as she is perfectly healthy from the looks of things and that's is ultimately all we want.
> Hope you are all well. x

Congrats on the girl, I understand the slight disappointment! All I really cared about was healthy... but as this is our last we were (and everyone else) kind of hoping for a girl. :hugs:

Doing better here, was still cramping most of the day yesterday but by last night it stopped! Hoping it stays away. Wednesday my ds and I are supposed to fly to California to visit family. If my ds misses out on Legoland and the real life battleship we are going to see he may never speak to me again! Lol


----------



## GeralynB

My back and hips hurt so much at night. I wake up throughout the night needed to roll over so many times. I have a pregnancy pillow but it's not helping. I'm going to be in trouble I think later on in this pregnancy with sleeping.


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> My back and hips hurt so much at night. I wake up throughout the night needed to roll over so many times. I have a pregnancy pillow but it's not helping. I'm going to be in trouble I think later on in this pregnancy with sleeping.

That's not fun honey. I'm the same in pain. Can you see a physiotherapist? Would be good for you to get it looked at. :flower:

Hope it gets better soon


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Scottishmum2B Congrats on team pink! I'm sorry that you felt a little disappointed. 

Kel21 that sounds fun! I worked at Legoland when I was in high school. It was a lot of fun! I don't live down there anymore though. I hope you guys have a lot of fun!


----------



## ljo1984

21 week now!!! Took the girls to peppa pig world this weekend took nearly 5 hours to drive there urgh! Traffic then youngest was sick all over, not nice!! They had a fab time though, my right hip is causing me trouble, so painful at times.


----------



## zephyr

Jcliff said:


> This pregnancy is wayyyyyyy too easy compared to my daughter. This is too good to be true!

I feel the same way! My last pregnancy was rough and the pelvic pain had already started by now.
aside from a little lower backache here and there from lifting my toddlers I actually feel brilliant compared to my last.

sorry to everyone else who is having aches etc I hope it eases a bit before third tri!


----------



## staceymxxx

Is anyone else amazed at how quick their pregnancy is going?! I am, 22 weeks on friday, it wont be long before we are all sat complaining we are overdue lol!


----------



## Tasheetravels

Hi lovely ladies!! We went for our anatomy scan yesterday and we are officially team BLUE!! 
Really excited as I think he and my 2 year old will be best friends. 
Sorry I'm not much if a poster, I do like having a read through. I hope everyone has a half and healthy rest of pregnancy.


----------



## Tasheetravels

* happy and healthy... Damn auto correct!!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Tashee :) I don't post too often either, not much to say really. I'll just wind up posting about Yummy food and how badly I want stuff like how I've been craving a cheese ball and rice crackers all week lol

stacey yes!! It is going too fast. I often lose track of the week and I get to the night before my week ticks over and then I think about how many are left and freak a little. 

Last night I dreamt I had a boy and a girl so my dreams aren't helping me guess the sex :p


----------



## Kittycat155

Yes about it going fast! 

Nothing new except I can eat again! MS seems to have left for good-3 days so far of eating most foods. Still have some aversions but anything is better then how I was eating! Was beginning to think babys first words would be "chicken" or "candy"! I am pretty open minded of eat what works but I have REALLY missed cooking decent food(and the bank balance missed it even more!).

Baby is moving around and damn it feels so strange at times when it turns-anyone else get that? The kicks and little movements are find but it feels like it does flips and like it will pop. Laying sideways and feet on right. Had feet on left for a while.

Husband is starting to get an even more "this is real" feeling and even experimented with the fetoscope and just laying head on belly. The movement he gets a bit freaked about but will watch it. Nice to be past that part where baby would move then go silent days/weeks!


----------



## Laelani

Had our 20 week scan today. All went pretty good and he is measuring 20w5d and I am 20w6d so he's right on schedule. He wasn't fully cooperative though because they need to be able to view his whole spine and all that but couldn't get it so we have to go back in a week or so to get that checked. It was nice to see our little man again though. :cloud9:


----------



## newlywed2013

I managed to convince a friends 5 year old that I ate a watermelon seed, lol!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> I managed to convince a friends 5 year old that I ate a watermelon seed, lol!

Haha that's awesome! I love how gullible and innocent kids can be! 

Congrats on being team blue tasheetravels! Welcome to the club ;) 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow and I can't wait. I've been the most worried during these past few weeks than I have my whole pregnancy. Everything is just so inconsistent right now with feelings, and pregnancy symptoms that I'm finding it hard not to worry.


----------



## zephyr

Good luck with your scan Mushymilk! I'm sure everything will be fine :)

I got an email from natures sway saying they have put my baby hammock on the courier! Which means it arrives tomorrow or the next day. Omg I'm so excited! Totally going to set it up as soon as it arrives. I've wanted one for each of my babies but never got one because I could never justify spending that much and I didn't want to buy two with the twins. This time I can and don't feel bad because it is my last baby! :p
so excited! 

I have heard so many good things about them and how well babies sleep in them. Hope the baby likes it.


----------



## sprite30

Congrats on the recent gender reveals. I can understand the gender disappointment, I thought for sure we were having a boy and when they said girl I just thought oh go figure because I wanted a boy and had I wanted a girl I would have gotten a boy bc that's the kind of luck i have but I totally agree at the end of the day all we really want is a healthy baby.

In regards to boobs, I'm not leaking or anything like that and they aren't sore anymore just my nipples are kind of sensitive and omg are they ugly. I'm still in the same bra size but def busting out and my nipples are so dark, I even said to dh oh man I think I'm ruined now. Lol

I just finished my registry which was very exciting but I don't have much on it at all so hopefully I don't get a ton of phone calls saying are you sure you don't need such and such. Baby shower will be July 26th, anyone else have a date set for their shower?

Yes, time is going so fast. But luckily I'm not In too much pain or discomfort or anything like that. Aside from the insomnia and just overall feeling fat I don't particularly feel pregnant. Lucky she's kicking me a lot or I'd prob be worried lol.


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> I managed to convince a friends 5 year old that I ate a watermelon seed, lol!

It's hilarious what children believe, my niece is 5 and the first ultrasound pic I showed her the baby looked like a gummi bear so she's totally hung up on that, she asked me yesterday "how big is your baby" bc I just look fat right now so she's is confused why the baby is so small right now lol 

So her mother had to explain to her that the baby still needs to grow and wow did that open a bag of worms lol


----------



## mixedmama

Hi can I join? A bit late I know, but I have only just found this thread. I'm due on Oct 7th and we're having a lovely little BOY!!!! I was part of the September Stars chat group in 2010 when pregnant with DD1 but she decided to stay in until Oct :haha: Now I'll probably have two DC with October birthdays, hopefully not on the same day!!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey Mixedmama! I was a september star 2010 too with my first daughter :-D Did you ever join/find the facebook group?

Im due #3 now! Had another baby girl last october, and this october baby is a boy.

congrats on your pregnancy and little boy x


----------



## zebadi

Welcome to all the new ladies.

WOW! so many 4 team blue!!! Congrats for all the gender scans :happydance:

22 weeks for me today and I am reallyyyy staring to a) look pregnant and b) feel pregnant. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ljo1984

My eldest who is 4 asks every morning what my baby is now! (On my app it's the length of a carrot this week) I can't get through to her that it only tells me something different every week lol. 
My youngest stuck her foot into my belly this morning and the baby kicked it <3 so annoyed she was asleep so didn't feel it lol.


----------



## GeralynB

sprite30 said:


> Congrats on the recent gender reveals. I can understand the gender disappointment, I thought for sure we were having a boy and when they said girl I just thought oh go figure because I wanted a boy and had I wanted a girl I would have gotten a boy bc that's the kind of luck i have but I totally agree at the end of the day all we really want is a healthy baby.
> 
> In regards to boobs, I'm not leaking or anything like that and they aren't sore anymore just my nipples are kind of sensitive and omg are they ugly. I'm still in the same bra size but def busting out and my nipples are so dark, I even said to dh oh man I think I'm ruined now. Lol
> 
> I just finished my registry which was very exciting but I don't have much on it at all so hopefully I don't get a ton of phone calls saying are you sure you don't need such and such. Baby shower will be July 26th, anyone else have a date set for their shower?
> 
> Yes, time is going so fast. But luckily I'm not In too much pain or discomfort or anything like that. Aside from the insomnia and just overall feeling fat I don't particularly feel pregnant. Lucky she's kicking me a lot or I'd prob be worried lol.

I haven't even started my registry. My shower is sept. 6 so I still have some time


----------



## SisterRose

Just wondering....I cant find any comfortable maternity or non maternity jeans. I went out and bought ANOTHER pair of comfortable jeggings, with the stretch waist but not the light material, they're thick jeans. I got them in a size bigger but when I sit down they dig in to my stomach, and I have to wear them kind of half way over my bump because they dont sit right under it. 

I always wonder, can it hurt the baby if jeans are digging in to your bump? Im a bit annoyed because that's another £22 spent, and the third pair of jeans Ive bought this pregnancy desperate to find something that fits and isnt hideous :(

They're these..

https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...=-1&productIdentifier=product&catalogId=33053


----------



## Yo_Yo

mixedmama said:


> Hi can I join? A bit late I know, but I have only just found this thread. I'm due on Oct 7th and we're having a lovely little BOY!!!! I was part of the September Stars chat group in 2010 when pregnant with DD1 but she decided to stay in until Oct :haha: Now I'll probably have two DC with October birthdays, hopefully not on the same day!!

Welcome! :)
Will add you to the list


----------



## cntrygrl

Welcome to all the new ladies and all the new little boys and girls we have! 20 weeks today. I have reached the half way point and finally feel a little more relaxed in my pregnancy now. We finished one of our registries at Target this past weekend. I may have had a little too much fun with the scanner. Anyone else pregnant with a boy notice they don't get a whole lot of movement?


----------



## kel21

mixedmama said:


> Hi can I join? A bit late I know, but I have only just found this thread. I'm due on Oct 7th and we're having a lovely little BOY!!!! I was part of the September Stars chat group in 2010 when pregnant with DD1 but she decided to stay in until Oct :haha: Now I'll probably have two DC with October birthdays, hopefully not on the same day!!

Welcome! And congrats on the boy! 



SisterRose said:


> Just wondering....I cant find any comfortable maternity or non maternity jeans. I went out and bought ANOTHER pair of comfortable jeggings, with the stretch waist but not the light material, they're thick jeans. I got them in a size bigger but when I sit down they dig in to my stomach, and I have to wear them kind of half way over my bump because they dont sit right under it.
> 
> I always wonder, can it hurt the baby if jeans are digging in to your bump? Im a bit annoyed because that's another £22 spent, and the third pair of jeans Ive bought this pregnancy desperate to find something that fits and isnt hideous :(
> 
> They're these..
> 
> https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...=-1&productIdentifier=product&catalogId=33053

I don't know if you can get these in the UK (I think your overseas from me) but the only brand of maternity jeans and capri's that are sewn correctly and fit great arou5the bump is Oh Baby by Motherhood! I bought several other pairs from Old Navy and I hate them!

Cntrygrl this lo seems to move a fair amount! It seems to me he moves more than my ds but that was over 8 years ago so I know I have forgotten a lot!


----------



## Jcliff

cntrygrl said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and all the new little boys and girls we have! 20 weeks today. I have reached the half way point and finally feel a little more relaxed in my pregnancy now. We finished one of our registries at Target this past weekend. I may have had a little too much fun with the scanner. Anyone else pregnant with a boy notice they don't get a whole lot of movement?

I just now started to feel more then I used to! But I think my dd was a lot more active! It's still early tho!


----------



## sprite30

Movements for me seem to be dependent on what I'm doing. I spent an hour on Saturday teaching my sister and her 13 yo daughter how to use the push lawn mower and the baby must have been having fun because when I sat down afterwards to relax she was kicking me like crazy. And she def kicks me most in the morning and evening when I'm trying to relax.


----------



## ljo1984

SisterRose said:


> Just wondering....I cant find any comfortable maternity or non maternity jeans. I went out and bought ANOTHER pair of comfortable jeggings, with the stretch waist but not the light material, they're thick jeans. I got them in a size bigger but when I sit down they dig in to my stomach, and I have to wear them kind of half way over my bump because they dont sit right under it.
> 
> I always wonder, can it hurt the baby if jeans are digging in to your bump? Im a bit annoyed because that's another £22 spent, and the third pair of jeans Ive bought this pregnancy desperate to find something that fits and isnt hideous :(
> 
> They're these..
> 
> https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...=-1&productIdentifier=product&catalogId=33053

I got some Jeggins from new look last week and there not very comfy either :-( don't know about you but half the shops that sold maternity when I had my previous two no longer do! Hardly anywhere has a mat range now :-( our Dorothy Perkins stores don't do them anymore and George too!! And I don't like buying jeans online cause of sizing and mothercare prices are ridiculous! Argh!!! Going on holiday in 4 weeks and need more mat clothes but it's hard work :-(


----------



## La Mere

Mushy & Cntrygrl - Congrats on team blue! xx

Congrats to all the ladies who are halfway now! 

Scottishmum2b- Congratulations on team pink! x

Tasheetravels- Congratulations on the little boy! x

Stacy- Great comparison pics! SO cute! I also feel like this pregnancy is going really fast!! I thought my last pregnancy went fast, but this is crazy!

mixedmama- Welcome and congratulations on your little boy! 

ljo- That's so cute! 

As for me: Things have been a little hectic. We've been having some minor trouble with the car not starting, but figured out it was just a jammed throttle body and has been starting fine lately.

We've also been busy planting trees, onions, carrots and all kinds of other things to put in our garden and our auqaponics system in the green house. I am hoping we can get some flowers and things I can plant to attract the hummingbirds that are already buzzing around! Already have my feeder up but need to refill it already!

Things with the baby are going very well! I will be 20 weeks on Wednesday! Can't believe it is going by so quickly! I am measuring right on schedule and haven't been too terribly uncomfortable lately... But am sure that will come along later!

Sorry for the novel, hope all of you girls are doing well! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats on all the gender reveals and welcome to the new ladies:flower:

22 weeks today:happydance: life is still tumultuous but I'm going to visit FOB's mum on Friday so hoping I can sort my head out. He still doesn't have a name either:dohh:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

cntrygrl said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and all the new little boys and girls we have! 20 weeks today. I have reached the half way point and finally feel a little more relaxed in my pregnancy now. We finished one of our registries at Target this past weekend. I may have had a little too much fun with the scanner. Anyone else pregnant with a boy notice they don't get a whole lot of movement?

I have my 20 week appointment today too! Actually it's a little annoying because I have a regular prenatal appointment at 9:45AM and then my 20 week scan at 3:30PM. This wouldn't be too big of a problem except I live about 35 minutes away from the hospital. 

And as for the movement question I feel some movement and some days or times it's more than others but it's so inconsistent!


----------



## hopettc3

Welcome mixedmama!! 

lamere: I'm glad your car is working again. I'm so jealous of your garden. I've been wanting a garden for the last two years, but life has been a little crazy so it looks like I'll have to wait till next year :cry: My friend and her hubby were telling me about starting an aquaponics herb garden. It sounds pretty amazing. Glad you and baby are doing well!!

As for movement, my little man is an acrobat! My girls never moved as much as this little guy. He is constantly in motion. I love it!!


----------



## La Mere

Re: Movement: It is really dependent on what I am doing or if I've just eaten something or drank something kinda cold. Baby starts moving like crazy at those times. I do notices quite a bit of movement when I am laying in bed at night. Love feeling all those little kicks and flips!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Just got done with my first prenatal appointment and my doctor told me I was at risk for pre eclampsia. She said my blood pressure isn't high, but high enough for it to possibly be a concern in the third trimester.


----------



## cntrygrl

Oh no Mushy! I hope it's something they're watching closely and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats to all those with revealed genders and hello to new members.

Will be thinking of you Mushy as your pregnancy progresses. Preeclampsia with your 1st baby is fairly common, praying they keep a close eye on things for you.

I just returned from a prenatal check-up. Baby's heartbeat was perfect-I brought my youngest daughter with me and she was able to hear for the first time. It was lovely to see her little face light up. She has been really excited about becoming a big sister. I'm still struggling with my weight. I've lost a little over 18 pounds, but baby is measuring a good size. Anatomy scan is scheduled for June 17th-pretty anxious.

Congrats to those hitting the half-way point!


----------



## SisterRose

Mushy - Ive suffered with high blood pressure on and off in all pregnancies. At my last appointment it was 158/100. She did look a bit worried, but it came down a bit.
I think it's only a problem if it stays up, and it's accompanied by protein in urine. I've never had protein in urine, medication to control blood pressure and nobody has ever seemed to be too worried.

I hope yours does stay okay, or come down though x


----------



## mixedmama

SisterRose said:


> Hey Mixedmama! I was a september star 2010 too with my first daughter :-D Did you ever join/find the facebook group?
> 
> Im due #3 now! Had another baby girl last october, and this october baby is a boy.
> 
> congrats on your pregnancy and little boy x

Oh how lovely! Lots of birthday parties for you to plan at once! Thank you and congratulations on your pregnancy with your boy :flower:

I think I joined the Facebook group, not sure whether the group is still active? Haven't had any notifications but I've kept in touch with a few Sep '10 ladies

x


----------



## mixedmama

cntrygrl said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies and all the new little boys and girls we have! 20 weeks today. I have reached the half way point and finally feel a little more relaxed in my pregnancy now. We finished one of our registries at Target this past weekend. I may have had a little too much fun with the scanner. Anyone else pregnant with a boy notice they don't get a whole lot of movement?

Congrats on reaching the halfway point. My DD was definitely more active at this stage, I only feel occasional movements with my boy now. I have an anterior placenta so maybe that's part of the reason why.


----------



## GeralynB

I just ordered the crib! Somehow that makes things feel more real


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome to those who have just joined and congrats on all the gender reveals!

Sisterrose - in terms of maternity jeans I bought mine from jojo maman bebe - they were £35 but absolutely perfect. I could live in them! 

I feel movement mainly just before going to sleep but other than that I don't notice much and if I do it's very inconsistent. Not sure until Thursday whether it's a boy or girl yet though.


----------



## newlywed2013

I love my maternity jeans from Motherhood Maternity. 

and my LO's movements are very inconsistent too. We find out in 12 days!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Thank you everyone for your replies! I'm slightly worried, but only cause well it's not something to not worry about! My doctor is taking precautions, so that's good. She's having me do a 24 hour urine test to get a base sample for comparison later. 

I feel she never would have mentioned anything if I didn't ask about a certain allergy medicine. It's one that is on the okay list but it is one that has extra decongestant. She said no because my blood pressure. And that it isn't that high but also not low enough to be considered normal. 

Other than that everything else was good. His heartbeat is 144 so that's good. She had a hard time finding it at first, because he was higher than expected. Now I get to wait for my 20 week scan!


----------



## rbourre

My blood pressure is slightly high sometimes but other times completely normal. My OB has me on a daily low dose aspirin for it. When I had my daughter, my BP was 165/120 at its highest even with 13 blood pressure pills a day. It was crazy, but this time it's been much better.


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow! Took me 2 days to get caught up! Sorry if my replies and thoughts come out jumbled and aren't directed at people specifically! So much to say!

First welcome to newbies and congrats on all the gender reveals! So many boys!!!! 

Also yay for all the good scan results and pics! My anatomy scan is tomorrow :happydance: so I'll hopefully also have a good report and new photos of my babes! 

Sore boobs? Heck yes! Been sore since I ovulated! At the moment the big issue is very itchy boobs, especially nipples. Yuck! Belly is itchy too. Babies are def growing!

Maternity jeans...I've also had the issue of the digging into the belly in all the wrong spots. So annoying and I also worry about it squishing my little ones! 

Blood pressure - Mushy, one thing it could be is of you're worried in the doc office your bp can be much higher. I stress at every visit and mine shoots up something scary but I've been monitoring at home regularly and it's always in normal range for me. Maybe check yours at home (or in grocery stores etc with those machines they have) when you're more relaxed and not worried about getting bad news. Also the protein in urine is also part of it. I haven't had that so far so that is a good thing. 

Yay for all the registering and buying things! I'm waiting to register and plan shower until we know genders, but today I bought my cribs! So excited to pick them up tonight. I bought them second hand from another twin mom so saved a bundle! Just need to get fresh new mattresses and sheets and we're good to go! My mom arrives in a week and a half! We find out genders on the 9th and then she and I go nuts on nursery decor! :happydance: 

Still not feeling any real movements. Hoping it's coming soon. 

Hips and tailbone pain and heartburn are making sleep suck! Blah

Hoping to discuss with my doc when I can quit working at my apt tomorrow. I'm so done workin already haha but need to put in at least another month or two. 

Nervous and excited for scan tomorrow. Wish me luck! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh and have a crazy story from the weekend...

Got a call from one of my very best friends announcing she's pregnant and due a week after me! They'd been dealing with fertility issues and actually got pregnant with twins as well but lost one early on. Then this one was touch and go awhile so they were keeping it all hush hush until they felt like all was goin to be okay. So excited to be pregnant together!!!!! Yay!


----------



## zephyr

La mere Aquaponics....is that the one where you have fish in it?
I looked into something like that a while ago it looked really cool but I cant remember the name of it. I wanted to do it but it looked so complicated :p
I love gardening!

Tomorrow im spending the day baking for the family and school lunches etc.
I used to bake a day for the week but got too busy with the twins and they were too young to be interested in baking but now im hoping they will love it!

I have a question for everyone.
Does anyone here have epsom salt baths? I read its good for muscle aches and stress etc and tried to get all the info on doing it while pregnant and the answer was yes its fine but to check with midwife first.

im just wondering if it actually works? Ive never used them before but want to try.


----------



## La Mere

Yes, it is! We're running what they call a "fishless cycle" to get the good bacteria growing and stuff before we get the fish to put in the tank! It's really cool, I can't wait until we can start planting in the grow bed!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Looks like our house will be full of princesses! It's a girl! This makes our third little girl,a and our last child. :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ljo1984

Awwww congrats. I think I'd quite like another girl  can never have enough pink. X


----------



## zephyr

La Mere said:


> Yes, it is! We're running what they call a "fishless cycle" to get the good bacteria growing and stuff before we get the fish to put in the tank! It's really cool, I can't wait until we can start planting in the grow bed!

Wow yeah I remember reading about it a couple of years back and seeing lots of videos and thinking it was really cool!

The fish that you use they are usually edible ones arent they? Can you just use like......goldfish and not eat them?

Such a fantastic idea! Definitely something I want to try once we have put our permanent roots down as I imagine it wouldn't be very portable :p


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MamaMac123 said:


> Blood pressure - Mushy, one thing it could be is of you're worried in the doc office your bp can be much higher. I stress at every visit and mine shoots up something scary but I've been monitoring at home regularly and it's always in normal range for me. Maybe check yours at home (or in grocery stores etc with those machines they have) when you're more relaxed and not worried about getting bad news. Also the protein in urine is also part of it. I haven't had that so far so that is a good thing.
> 
> Yay for all the registering and buying things! I'm waiting to register and plan shower until we know genders, but today I bought my cribs! So excited to pick them up tonight. I bought them second hand from another twin mom so saved a bundle! Just need to get fresh new mattresses and sheets and we're good to go! My mom arrives in a week and a half! We find out genders on the 9th and then she and I go nuts on nursery decor! :happydance:
> 
> Still not feeling any real movements. Hoping it's coming soon.
> 
> Hips and tailbone pain and heartburn are making sleep suck! Blah
> 
> Hoping to discuss with my doc when I can quit working at my apt tomorrow. I'm so done workin already haha but need to put in at least another month or two.
> 
> Nervous and excited for scan tomorrow. Wish me luck! :)

I should definitely check it out! I never thought that it could only be doctor office related. But it has been consistent every time I go in. Hopefully I'm just consistently slightly worried! 

Sorry you're having so much pain! Hopefully it doesn't get much worse! Can't wait until you find it the gender of your babies! 

Congrats sour_skittle on being team pink! 

Had my 20 week scan today. He's measuring 6 days ahead and she said that puts me at due October 6. But does it? Either that or he's going to be a big baby. Which is very possible! My husband and his siblings were all 10 lbs and up except his oldest brother that was premature. He was born at 6 lbs. 

I won't know much else until I'm caked back in by a doctor to go over everything. And I will need to come back for more scans since he wouldn't do a profile.


----------



## zephyr

Did you have an earlier scan?

When I went for my 20 week mine was measuring just over a week ahead but she said to ignore that because they go off the earlier scans because they are more accurate than later ones.

I hope I'm not having a really big baby ouch haha
hubbys family has big babies also.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yes I had one at 7 weeks and he measured just right. I didn't think it would change it, but the way she said it made it seem questionable.


----------



## Jcliff

Keep original due dates! Rather be surprised he's early then stressed he's late! (Which they usually are)


----------



## mommyof2peas

mommyberry said:


> Mommy2peas - I'm so sorry you had to find out this way. My thoughts are with you. I really loved the large family concept with 5 kids... I sure hope you get better soon and get the bun back in the oven.

Don't worry :) We are trying our best to get number 5 back in there. I am on cycle 2 with clomid and 4dpo. Really looking forward to getting pregnant again. 

I'm glad to see so many happy pregnant ladys. I truly miss you all and wish I was still pregnant, but I know it was meant to be this way. 

Hugs to you all! Thank you all for your well wishes from Feb. Sorry I'm jsut now getting around to saying thanks.


----------



## XFliss18X

Hi sorry have been on here much, work has been keeping me busy!
Today is the day- my anamoly scan....... So excited!

Team pink or blue? 

Will let you all know, my scan is not until lunch time :(

Xxx


----------



## zebadi

Morning Ladies, 

I was just wondering, when you had your scans were you told how much baby weights? I was having a look through my notes this morning and can see baby was weighting 11oz at 20+2 is this ok...? 

I would have asked the sonographer but didn't know this could also check the weight!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

zebadi said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering, when you had your scans were you told how much baby weights? I was having a look through my notes this morning and can see baby was weighting 11oz at 20+2 is this ok...?
> 
> I would have asked the sonographer but didn't know this could also check the weight!!

I was told 14 oz and according to my app they should be around 9 oz. So you're baby is right on track.


----------



## MamaMac123

Anatomy scan today! Get to see my babies in about 2 1/2 hours! :happydance: 

I'm a bit nervous but mostly excited. Can't wait to see then again and see how they've changed in the last 3-4 weeks. 

DH is purposefully not going with me because hes afraid of seeing genders before we're ready for the big reveal in a few weeks. So I'm flying solo. My friend wanted to come with me but DH said no to that too. He's afraid she'll know before we do! Lol paranoid much??? Hahha

New symptom....got jolted awake around 5 am with a massive calf cramp! Ouch! Calf is still aching but thankful not as intensely. 

I joined a local group for parents of multiples and attende my first moms night out last night. So much fun and so awesome to talk to other twin moms. Also picked up the cribs last night. Yay! 

Have a great day everyone! Fx for my scan! :)


----------



## mixedmama

zebadi - I wasn't told at my scan but I used the measurements I was given to work out baby's weight online. Weight was 11.9oz at 20 weeks.

Sour Skittle - congrats! I love little girls!

MamaMac123 - good luck! :)

XFliss18X - good luck - I'm guessing pink from you avatar pic


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck mamamac! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck Fliss. Look forward to your gender news! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyof2peas said:


> mommyberry said:
> 
> 
> Mommy2peas - I'm so sorry you had to find out this way. My thoughts are with you. I really loved the large family concept with 5 kids... I sure hope you get better soon and get the bun back in the oven.
> 
> Don't worry :) We are trying our best to get number 5 back in there. I am on cycle 2 with clomid and 4dpo. Really looking forward to getting pregnant again.
> 
> I'm glad to see so many happy pregnant ladys. I truly miss you all and wish I was still pregnant, but I know it was meant to be this way.
> 
> Hugs to you all! Thank you all for your well wishes from Feb. Sorry I'm jsut now getting around to saying thanks.Click to expand...

Nice to see you on here honey :flower: hoping you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats on a girl soul skittle! :) :pink:


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay for all the gender scans today!!!!!

MamaMac-- I have been getting the leg cramp first thing in the morning also. It's only happened a couple of times, but hurts like hell.

How many people was the Chinese Gender Calendar correct for? Mine actually was right!


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> Yay for all the gender scans today!!!!!
> 
> MamaMac-- I have been getting the leg cramp first thing in the morning also. It's only happened a couple of times, but hurts like hell.
> 
> How many people was the Chinese Gender Calendar correct for? Mine actually was right!

Mine was wrong 2 out of 3 times with my babies! :)

Be interesting to see how many it was right/wrong with!


----------



## kel21

cntrygrl said:


> Yay for all the gender scans today!!!!!
> 
> MamaMac-- I have been getting the leg cramp first thing in the morning also. It's only happened a couple of times, but hurts like hell.
> 
> How many people was the Chinese Gender Calendar correct for? Mine actually was right!

It was right for me both times!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck with all the scans!

Congrats on team pink Sour_skittle! :pink:


----------



## GeralynB

Baby is kicking a lot today. Feels so strange knowing there's a person growing inside of you.

Depending on which website I looked at my Chinese Gender Predictor was girl with one and boy with the other. I think some websites use the lunar calendar and some use the regular calendar.


----------



## newlywed2013

So I live in a really bad neighborhood on the bottom floor of a duplex. I had to call the cops yesterday on what sounded like violent fighting upstairs. They actually arrested someone on a warrant, but I was freaking out my heart was beating soo bad, and my usually quiet baby was flipping around like crazy. My husband and I have decided to move asap, as the stress isnot affecting just him and I anymore, it's not good for the baby either =( This is the second time I've had to call the cops on them. 


In other news, does anyone still get the urge to POAS? I want to sooo bad, just to see what it would look like, LOL .


----------



## Cntrygal

I had my 20 week ultrasound this morning and the ultrasound tech said my placenta was a little low and my doctor would talk to me about it. Luckily my next appt with my doctor is Friday so I will get more info on my specifics in a couple of days. I'm not stressing yet based on what I've read since I don't know the severity of it. It could very well move up on it's own and all will be well. But I'm just wondering if any of you ladies (or anyone you know) has dealt with this and how things went for you/them. 

Thanks in advance. :flower:


----------



## Cntrygal

La Mere said:


> StarBrites- I haven't had an anal fissure... but I recently just got rid of some mild external hemorrhoids. The remedies I found that worked best for me were Coconut oil, Aloe Vera, Witch Hazel and a couple other things I can't remember off the top of my head. Warm bathes helped ease the pain for me. HTH! :flower:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! I noticed one of you (I think it was Cntrygal) who is due the same day as I am!!

Hey...sure enough!!! Woo-hoo! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cntrygal said:


> I had my 20 week ultrasound this morning and the ultrasound tech said my placenta was a little low and my doctor would talk to me about it. Luckily my next appt with my doctor is Friday so I will get more info on my specifics in a couple of days. I'm not stressing yet based on what I've read since I don't know the severity of it. It could very well move up on it's own and all will be well. But I'm just wondering if any of you ladies (or anyone you know) has dealt with this and how things went for you/them.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :flower:

I had complete previa with my dd2. I had no issues, no bleeding and it moved in time for me to deliver normally. Don't stress :)


----------



## La Mere

zephyr said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it is! We're running what they call a "fishless cycle" to get the good bacteria growing and stuff before we get the fish to put in the tank! It's really cool, I can't wait until we can start planting in the grow bed!
> 
> Wow yeah I remember reading about it a couple of years back and seeing lots of videos and thinking it was really cool!
> 
> The fish that you use they are usually edible ones arent they? Can you just use like......goldfish and not eat them?
> 
> Such a fantastic idea! Definitely something I want to try once we have put our permanent roots down as I imagine it wouldn't be very portable :pClick to expand...

Well, the two best kinds of fish to use in the tank are Talapia and Catfish. I'm not exactly sure how well goldfish would work as they have to be able to keep the tank clean somewhat. Catfish would stay 'round the bottom and would eat all the solid waste and even eat whatever scraps you threw in. I guess it would just have to be something you would have to look into before getting set up. It is definitely neat, lol and something that is definitely not portable! :haha:



Cntrygal said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> StarBrites- I haven't had an anal fissure... but I recently just got rid of some mild external hemorrhoids. The remedies I found that worked best for me were Coconut oil, Aloe Vera, Witch Hazel and a couple other things I can't remember off the top of my head. Warm bathes helped ease the pain for me. HTH! :flower:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! I noticed one of you (I think it was Cntrygal) who is due the same day as I am!!
> 
> Hey...sure enough!!! Woo-hoo! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Happy 20 weeks, due date buddy! :haha: I am sorry I can't be much help with info on low laying placenta issues. :flower: But I am sure someone will have some info to share with you!


----------



## ljo1984

Cntrygal said:


> I had my 20 week ultrasound this morning and the ultrasound tech said my placenta was a little low and my doctor would talk to me about it. Luckily my next appt with my doctor is Friday so I will get more info on my specifics in a couple of days. I'm not stressing yet based on what I've read since I don't know the severity of it. It could very well move up on it's own and all will be well. But I'm just wondering if any of you ladies (or anyone you know) has dealt with this and how things went for you/them.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :flower:

They generally move up before delivery, they will scan yu nearer the time to make sure. But if it's only slightly low I'd say you have no problem.


----------



## cntrygrl

Cntrygal-- Mine was actually over my cervix during the external ultrasound. The tech said I must've been having a contraction because during the internal it had moved and wasn't there. It could be something as simple as that.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-sounds awful :-( sorry your having to put up with that.

You'll feel better when you move, but I just wanted to say don't worry about the stress affecting the baby-I had tons of stress with dd1 and she is fine. :flower:


----------



## XFliss18X

Anatomy scan.... We are team PINK!
Altho baby stayed so tight and legs crossed for whole scan but even tho it was hard to see well we couldn't see anything to say boy so 90% it's a girl lol.

So exciting!
Xxxx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

XFliss18X said:


> Anatomy scan.... We are team PINK!
> Altho baby stayed so tight and legs crossed for whole scan but even tho it was hard to see well we couldn't see anything to say boy so 90% it's a girl lol.
> 
> So exciting!
> Xxxx

Congrats on being team pink! 

Newlywed hope you find a new place soon! That sounds awful even when not pregnant, I can only imagine the added stress of being pregnant.


----------



## Cntrygal

Thank you ladies for the reassurance. This is #1 for me so it's all new. I'm with you though, lots of time to get things moved where it needs to be. Good to know to be prepared, but I can't see any reason to worry about it yet.

Oh and I totally forgot....it's a boy :blue:!!! :cloud9: I have the cutest picture of his foot. :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Anatomy scan.... We are team PINK!
> Altho baby stayed so tight and legs crossed for whole scan but even tho it was hard to see well we couldn't see anything to say boy so 90% it's a girl lol.
> 
> So exciting!
> Xxxx

Yay ! Congrats on a girl Fliss! 

Did they say anything about your sch?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cntrygal said:


> Thank you ladies for the reassurance. This is #1 for me so it's all new. I'm with you though, lots of time to get things moved where it needs to be. Good to know to be prepared, but I can't see any reason to worry about it yet.
> 
> Oh and I totally forgot....it's a boy :blue:!!! :cloud9: I have the cutest picture of his foot. :happydance:

Yay! A little boy! Congratulations honey :)


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on the little girl, Fliss!! :flower:

Oh, how awesome, Cntrygal! Congrats on the little boy! I have one of each and this baby is #3 for DH and I!

Goodness, still can't believe I am 20 weeks today! Hello halfway, lol! :haha:


----------



## XFliss18X

Yo_Yo said:


> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> Anatomy scan.... We are team PINK!
> Altho baby stayed so tight and legs crossed for whole scan but even tho it was hard to see well we couldn't see anything to say boy so 90% it's a girl lol.
> 
> So exciting!
> Xxxx
> 
> Yay ! Congrats on a girl Fliss!
> 
> Did they say anything about your sch?Click to expand...


Ye it was one of the first q's I asked- no sign of it at all now, huge relief. I still have major cramping tho :(

Thanks everyone!

How many pinks and blues have we got now?

My Chinese gender prediction was right. :)
Xxx


----------



## zephyr

La mere haha first fish I thought of! Cat fish would be easy to do here maybe I think finding fish to keep in captivity here would be the hard one :/ unless it's fish from a pet shop. It's really cool to hear of someone actually doing it though!


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFliss18X said:
> 
> 
> Anatomy scan.... We are team PINK!
> Altho baby stayed so tight and legs crossed for whole scan but even tho it was hard to see well we couldn't see anything to say boy so 90% it's a girl lol.
> 
> So exciting!
> Xxxx
> 
> Yay ! Congrats on a girl Fliss!
> 
> Did they say anything about your sch?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ye it was one of the first q's I asked- no sign of it at all now, huge relief. I still have major cramping tho :(
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> How many pinks and blues have we got now?
> 
> My Chinese gender prediction was right. :)
> XxxClick to expand...

That's fantastic honey!! Your sch clearing up is brilliant news. You must be relieved? 
I cramp quite a bit too-braxton hicks pains seem way more intense with no3 for me. Sure it's nothing to worry about. 
26 boys
16 girls so far! :) crazy how many boys!


----------



## hopettc3

Yay! More gender reveals!! It seems like the girls are trying to catch up, but the boys just keep coming! 
As for the chinese gender charts, they were right for me all three times!!


----------



## XFliss18X

Thanks yo-yo really pleased, but ye the cramps were non existent with my first 2 so I think that's why I have abit if worry in the back of my mind.
Hope your feeling better now too.

Hopettc3 my Chinese gender prediction was right 2 out of 3 times 
:)

I bought a neutral pram but I think I was so adamant it was a boy lol, now I've found out I feel abit like I want to buy a pink one &#128525;
Anyone else felt like that since they found out the gender?

Xxxx


----------



## zephyr

Look what just arrived!! Im so happy. I was in such a rush to put it up and see it :p its back down now and packed away but I love it!!
love it so much ive ordered organic cotton swaddle wraps, a baby carrier and some more sheets for the hammock off the same company!

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140529_183656_zps3751f836.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow, Zephyr that's amazing! What a lucky baby your going to have! 
I'd like one of those for myself :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

XFliss18X said:


> Thanks yo-yo really pleased, but ye the cramps were non existent with my first 2 so I think that's why I have abit if worry in the back of my mind.
> Hope your feeling better now too.
> 
> Hopettc3 my Chinese gender prediction was right 2 out of 3 times
> :)
> 
> I bought a neutral pram but I think I was so adamant it was a boy lol, now I've found out I feel abit like I want to buy a pink one &#128525;
> Anyone else felt like that since they found out the gender?
> 
> Xxxx

Yes! I did feel like that-when I was pregnsnt with dd2, we decided not to find out, so we bought a grey pram. Then as my I needed extra scans due to growth problems and leaking fluid we found out team pink at 29 weeks!

Eventually we bought a girly pram then :)

You could easily make a neutral pram girly though with pink toys, blankets, footmuff etc though :)


----------



## kiki28

The gender preditor was right for me :) 

Brought my first newborn outfit yesterday :) it's two little babygrows with matching bibs and hats . . . So cute!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I've got my anomaly scan this afternoon and hope to find out the gender too. A bit nervous but mainly excited to see baby again!:happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Yo_Yo said:


> Wow, Zephyr that's amazing! What a lucky baby your going to have!
> I'd like one of those for myself :haha:


Thanks! Ive wanted one for ever! I told myself I wasnt going to spend much this time round cos its my last baby and we have most of what we need but then I decided, its my last baby!! What the hay I wont be able to spoil any more babies till I have grandies :p


----------



## CharmedKirsty

XFliss18X said:


> Thanks yo-yo really pleased, but ye the cramps were non existent with my first 2 so I think that's why I have abit if worry in the back of my mind.
> Hope your feeling better now too.
> 
> Hopettc3 my Chinese gender prediction was right 2 out of 3 times
> :)
> 
> I bought a neutral pram but I think I was so adamant it was a boy lol, now I've found out I feel abit like I want to buy a pink one &#128525;
> Anyone else felt like that since they found out the gender?
> 
> Xxxx

I don't know the gender but my DH said no to girly pram :( we have brought a red one.


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats to all of the recent gender reveals! Good luck to those having scans coming up.

The Chinese gender predictor was right for me both times :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

Fliss-- Congrats on the girl!

Cntrygal-- Yay for a boy. Lol we're due only a day apart and both having boys. Please tell me your name isn't Danielle also. That would just be too freaky of a coincidence.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys! Congrats on all the gender reveals! Zephyr the hammock is lovely! How fun!

18 Weeks today! Yay! 

Had my anatomy scan yesterday. Everything is looking great but Baby A wasn't in the most cooperative position so I'm going back in 3 weeks to finish up the angles they weren't able to get yesterday. Babies are measuring ahead of schedule. Baby A was 18+3 yesterday and Baby B was 18+5. Due date hasn't changed though. 

The scan took so long I literally fell asleep on the table! Haha 

After it was over the tech asked me if I wanted to know the sexes. I asked if she knew and she said she felt pretty certain about Baby B but didn't know about Baby A because of the less than ideal position. I told her to hold of telling me till next scan in 3 weeks. I've felt strongly that Baby B is a boy and now I feel it even more. I'm thinking the reason she felt so "certain" is that she must have seen a little willy! Haha but that could just be my wishful rationalization! Haha 

Here's a pic of Baby B:


----------



## MamaMac123

And here's Baby A (sorry can't get more than one image in a single post)


----------



## cntrygrl

MamaMac-- Can't wait to hear what they are. Love the ultrasound photos.


----------



## rbourre

My ultrasound is tomorrow. I can't wait. I won't be able to find out gender because our hospital won't reveal gender. I have to wait until the doctors office gets the results and then I can find out.


----------



## Krippy

We have our 20 week ultrasound today...Still staying Team Yellow but sure am excited to see this little munchkin again.


----------



## newlywed2013

Going to our cabin in Canada this weekend, so excited it will make the weekend go faster because our ultrasounds monday! It's going to be so hard not to find out, but she's gonig to write it down and we are finding out the following sunday with all our friends and family!

Question, what has everyone done with their pregnancy tests? Mine still look great, Not sure if I want to keep them, or toss them. Is it gross to keep them?


----------



## ljo1984

I still have my tests from last three pregnancies!! My first I used digi only otherwise I'd have one for that pregnancy too.


----------



## Kittycat155

I had the tests from my first pregnancy and kept them awhile after MC this time I threw them away in case it happened again as it was so hard to dump the first ones. I know digitals you can take apart and save the "guts" for future refferrence


----------



## La Mere

newlywed- I still have all my old pregnancy tests lol

MamaMac- Love the pics!


----------



## cntrygrl

I kept mine in a zip lock bag after they had dried. I have them from my MC and from this pregnancy.


----------



## MamaMac123

newlywed2013 said:


> Going to our cabin in Canada this weekend, so excited it will make the weekend go faster because our ultrasounds monday! It's going to be so hard not to find out, but she's gonig to write it down and we are finding out the following sunday with all our friends and family!
> 
> Question, what has everyone done with their pregnancy tests? Mine still look great, Not sure if I want to keep them, or toss them. Is it gross to keep them?

I've still got mine. One is in my purse in an inside zipper pocket and the other is on my nightstand by the bed. Haha in the beginning I had such a hard time believing it was real I needed to keep looking at them. I haven't needed to look at them for awhile now but have never bothered to throw them away. Not sure if I'll toss them or save them. I did take a photo so I'll have that to save. It's a funny thing to feel attached to a per stick isn't it? Haha but in a way I am. I really thought I may never see those 2 pink lines. It was one of the biggest moments of my life peeing on those sticks. Haha I probably sound mental lol


----------



## vickyandchick

Still got my tests except my clearblue digi doesn't show anything anymore, boo!


----------



## rbourre

I threw my pregnancy tests out from both pregnancies. I took pictures of the 2 I took with my daughter (one cheapie, one digital) and the 1 I took this time (just a cheapie) so I have those.


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> In other news, does anyone still get the urge to POAS? I want to sooo bad, just to see what it would look like, LOL .

I can show you what a test at 22 weeks looks like. I had no idea I was pregnant with my daughter until my husband convinced me to take a test at 22 weeks and although it was positive, the test line was lighter than the control line.
 



Attached Files:







Cambridge-20120715-00408.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yo_Yo

I had several photos of my poas's...must have looked a bit odd if you had looked through my phone :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

MamaMac123 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Going to our cabin in Canada this weekend, so excited it will make the weekend go faster because our ultrasounds monday! It's going to be so hard not to find out, but she's gonig to write it down and we are finding out the following sunday with all our friends and family!
> 
> Question, what has everyone done with their pregnancy tests? Mine still look great, Not sure if I want to keep them, or toss them. Is it gross to keep them?
> 
> I've still got mine. One is in my purse in an inside zipper pocket and the other is on my nightstand by the bed. Haha in the beginning I had such a hard time believing it was real I needed to keep looking at them. I haven't needed to look at them for awhile now but have never bothered to throw them away. Not sure if I'll toss them or save them. I did take a photo so I'll have that to save. It's a funny thing to feel attached to a per stick isn't it? Haha but in a way I am. I really thought I may never see those 2 pink lines. It was one of the biggest moments of my life peeing on those sticks. Haha I probably sound mental lolClick to expand...

you dont sound mental! I kept mine on the dining room table ntil DH made me move them :haha: Now they are in a baggie in my dresser drawer. I'm just wondering what to do with them now. :dohh:


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> In other news, does anyone still get the urge to POAS? I want to sooo bad, just to see what it would look like, LOL .
> 
> I can show you what a test at 22 weeks looks like. I had no idea I was pregnant with my daughter until my husband convinced me to take a test at 22 weeks and although it was positive, the test line was lighter than the control line.Click to expand...

Oh neat! I thought for sure it would be darker than the control by now, and I've even heard that the tests cant even detect hcg after it gets so high that it shows negative. Shows those people wrong! :dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

I have my tests saved for all 3 pregnancies and photos!


----------



## ljo1984

I think hcg drops too once placenta takes over, then there's the hook effect where it's to high for the test so get a faint or neg line.


----------



## AllStar

Yo_Yo said:


> I had several photos of my poas's...must have looked a bit odd if you had looked through my phone :haha:

I thought this too! I had quite a few photos of tests over a few days to compare the lines lol and as we kept it quiet longer this time due to miscarrying last time I kept worrying someone would see them but couldn't bring myself to delete them! 

Weirdly, the lines on the positive tests I had from my mc faded away to nothing so I kept the tests I took this time and kept looking at them to make sure the lines were still there. I know it didn't mean anything really but it made me feel better. I still have them and the lines are still there. Can't bring myself to throw them away yet even though I feel him move everyday now. Strange how the others disappeared?


----------



## staceymxxx

mixedmama said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies and all the new little boys and girls we have! 20 weeks today. I have reached the half way point and finally feel a little more relaxed in my pregnancy now. We finished one of our registries at Target this past weekend. I may have had a little too much fun with the scanner. Anyone else pregnant with a boy notice they don't get a whole lot of movement?
> 
> Congrats on reaching the halfway point. My DD was definitely more active at this stage, I only feel occasional movements with my boy now. I have an anterior placenta so maybe that's part of the reason why.Click to expand...

My placenta is anterior too, i was worried i wouldn't feel him at all but hes a little wiggle bum! x


----------



## Loopy Laura

I had my anomaly scan today. All was great but I do have an anterior placenta. I think from reading previous posts this just means it's at the front and I won't feel the kicks as much?? 

Also despite the ovulation dates, slower heartbeat and no morning sickness (indicating boy) the Chinese predictor was right - I am definitely team :pink:

I'm so happy as this was what I secretly wanted. I feel over the moon that baby is healthy and a girl! 

In terms of pee sticks, I kept mine too. I took 11 tests at the beginning as I just couldn't believe it! I think that makes me crazy!!


----------



## staceymxxx

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Blood pressure - Mushy, one thing it could be is of you're worried in the doc office your bp can be much higher. I stress at every visit and mine shoots up something scary but I've been monitoring at home regularly and it's always in normal range for me. Maybe check yours at home (or in grocery stores etc with those machines they have) when you're more relaxed and not worried about getting bad news. Also the protein in urine is also part of it. I haven't had that so far so that is a good thing.
> 
> Yay for all the registering and buying things! I'm waiting to register and plan shower until we know genders, but today I bought my cribs! So excited to pick them up tonight. I bought them second hand from another twin mom so saved a bundle! Just need to get fresh new mattresses and sheets and we're good to go! My mom arrives in a week and a half! We find out genders on the 9th and then she and I go nuts on nursery decor! :happydance:
> 
> Still not feeling any real movements. Hoping it's coming soon.
> 
> Hips and tailbone pain and heartburn are making sleep suck! Blah
> 
> Hoping to discuss with my doc when I can quit working at my apt tomorrow. I'm so done workin already haha but need to put in at least another month or two.
> 
> Nervous and excited for scan tomorrow. Wish me luck! :)
> 
> I should definitely check it out! I never thought that it could only be doctor office related. But it has been consistent every time I go in. Hopefully I'm just consistently slightly worried!
> 
> Sorry you're having so much pain! Hopefully it doesn't get much worse! Can't wait until you find it the gender of your babies!
> 
> Congrats sour_skittle on being team pink!
> 
> Had my 20 week scan today. He's measuring 6 days ahead and she said that puts me at due October 6. But does it? Either that or he's going to be a big baby. Which is very possible! My husband and his siblings were all 10 lbs and up except his oldest brother that was premature. He was born at 6 lbs.
> 
> I won't know much else until I'm caked back in by a doctor to go over everything. And I will need to come back for more scans since he wouldn't do a profile.Click to expand...

My baby is measuring a week ahead, keeping original date and hes just going to be a chunky monkey if he carrys on lol!


----------



## staceymxxx

newlywed2013 said:


> Going to our cabin in Canada this weekend, so excited it will make the weekend go faster because our ultrasounds monday! It's going to be so hard not to find out, but she's gonig to write it down and we are finding out the following sunday with all our friends and family!
> 
> Question, what has everyone done with their pregnancy tests? Mine still look great, Not sure if I want to keep them, or toss them. Is it gross to keep them?

i'm keeping mine, i have about 15 in a box, i kept taking them to make sure they were getting darker :blush:


----------



## staceymxxx

Is anyone having a 4d scan done?x


----------



## ljo1984

I've an anterior placenta and felt movement from 18 week but in last few days it's gone from kicks to full on wiggling about. Love it 
I'm having a 4d around 28/29 weeks
I did this at the weekend, my two year old and her 4d scan pic <3
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/i%20phone%20pics/54671B20-9087-44D4-ADED-8A7DAFFB0542.jpg


----------



## AllStar

staceymxxx said:


> Is anyone having a 4d scan done?x

We are in a few weeks. We had them with our other two and they're amazing. We have DVDs of ds and dd's scans so will be getting one again this time so they all have one each to see when they're older  the place we go has a half price sale right now too so even better!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> I've an anterior placenta and felt movement from 18 week but in last few days it's gone from kicks to full on wiggling about. Love it
> I'm having a 4d around 28/29 weeks
> I did this at the weekend, my two year old and her 4d scan pic <3
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/i%20phone%20pics/54671B20-9087-44D4-ADED-8A7DAFFB0542.jpg

Aww she's a cute little girl. Wish I had eyelashes like that! So long :)

We are getting a 4d scan done at 28 weeks-do exciting as you can see so much. Had a 4d one at 18 weeks too, will be great to see the changes.


Loopy Laura-yay for a little girl! How exciting :)


----------



## zephyr

newlywed2013 said:


> Going to our cabin in Canada this weekend, so excited it will make the weekend go faster because our ultrasounds monday! It's going to be so hard not to find out, but she's gonig to write it down and we are finding out the following sunday with all our friends and family!
> 
> Question, what has everyone done with their pregnancy tests? Mine still look great, Not sure if I want to keep them, or toss them. Is it gross to keep them?

I still have all of mine even the one I took 14 years ago with my oldest! I just put them in a ziploc bag once they were dry. Once dry I don't think its gross. Heaps of people keep them. 
I have a 60 litre storage box that I have put them in for each child. In that box goes other stuff too, hospital notes, cards, first clothing shoes haircut drawings certificates etc. They will be brought out for their 21st birthdays :)


----------



## staceymxxx

i'm booking ours tomorrow its all this for £99... 

Weeks 24-32
5 minute DVD of scan. CD of pictures

Four 6x4 prints and 1 7x5 colour prints.
Sexing if required or if you dont want to know, we simply dont look.

We offer one free rescan if baby is in an un-scanable position.


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> I've an anterior placenta and felt movement from 18 week but in last few days it's gone from kicks to full on wiggling about. Love it
> I'm having a 4d around 28/29 weeks
> I did this at the weekend, my two year old and her 4d scan pic <3
> https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/i%20phone%20pics/54671B20-9087-44D4-ADED-8A7DAFFB0542.jpg
> 
> Aww she's a cute little girl. Wish I had eyelashes like that! So long :)
> 
> We are getting a 4d scan done at 28 weeks-do exciting as you can see so much. Had a 4d one at 18 weeks too, will be great to see the changes.
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura-yay for a little girl! How exciting :)Click to expand...

My eldest has long eyelashes too, inherited from DH. Very jealous of them lol.
I had a look in 4d at 12 weeks which was really weird, can't wait for next one.


----------



## sprite30

I kept all my pregnancy tests and testing out the trigger sticks as well. I'm kind of glad to see everyone kept them as well cause I did struggle with that but then thought no way I don't care how weird someone else thinks it is, it's personal stuff. I have all the pics of them before they dried as well. Can't bring myself to delete them.

Were def getting a 3d/4d scan around 28-30 weeks. Wow your daughter is beautiful and I can not believe how much she looks like her scan pic, it's amazing. Now I see why people do them. I had a doc appt today to check cervical length and the tech snuck one in. 



I've only gained 3-5 lbs so far, she said that was great but it just seems so contradictory. With all these wives tales about eating for two and cravings I'm hearing I'm like well ok time for them to kick in because I don't like eating right now or being full. After that appt I went straight to mcdonalds and ate a Big Mac, fries, soda and 7 chicken nuggets lol so I def exceeded my calories for today hah!


----------



## cricket in VA

mixedmama said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mixedmama! I was a september star 2010 too with my first daughter :-D Did you ever join/find the facebook group?
> 
> Im due #3 now! Had another baby girl last october, and this october baby is a boy.
> 
> congrats on your pregnancy and little boy x
> 
> Oh how lovely! Lots of birthday parties for you to plan at once! Thank you and congratulations on your pregnancy with your boy :flower:
> 
> I think I joined the Facebook group, not sure whether the group is still active? Haven't had any notifications but I've kept in touch with a few Sep '10 ladies
> 
> xClick to expand...

Was Emma B. a Sept. 2010 star too? Daughter Holly? I think so... She was in my June Bugs 2012 group :)


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm getting a 4D scan at around 28 weeks - they offered us a free one after the 20 week, so we figured why not! Still team yellow, although both DH and I were sure we saw boy bits during the scan :) But I couldn't really tell where on the body she was at any given time (other than hands and feet moving around), so who knows. I am curious, but we're staying team yellow. 

Babbert moves even more than DD did! And I thought she was active! This one does not rest. And you know that crazy feeling you get towards the end of pregnancy where you think you're going to look between your legs and see a hand or foot coming out? I'm already feeling that! It's so weird.


----------



## vickyandchick

I would love a 4d scan but money wise it's not an option right now:(
I have an anterior placenta too, still feel him quite a lot though:flower:


----------



## SisterRose

cricket in VA said:


> mixedmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mixedmama! I was a september star 2010 too with my first daughter :-D Did you ever join/find the facebook group?
> 
> Im due #3 now! Had another baby girl last october, and this october baby is a boy.
> 
> congrats on your pregnancy and little boy x
> 
> Oh how lovely! Lots of birthday parties for you to plan at once! Thank you and congratulations on your pregnancy with your boy :flower:
> 
> I think I joined the Facebook group, not sure whether the group is still active? Haven't had any notifications but I've kept in touch with a few Sep '10 ladies
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Was Emma B. a Sept. 2010 star too? Daughter Holly? I think so... She was in my June Bugs 2012 group :)Click to expand...

If it's the same Emma we're both thinking of then yes she was, and she had another little girl in June 2012. We all still talk and share photos, it was a lovely group :-D


----------



## GeralynB

I still have my pregnancy tests in my nightstand. 
I want to look into getting a 3D/4D scan. When's the best time to get one?


----------



## rbourre

Ultrasound day! :D I can't wait. I have a little over 4 hours until I go. Since they won't tell me what the baby is today, I am hoping to get a little peek so I can guess before I actually find out.


----------



## GeralynB

rbourre said:


> Ultrasound day! :D I can't wait. I have a little over 4 hours until I go. Since they won't tell me what the baby is today, I am hoping to get a little peek so I can guess before I actually find out.

Yay! Good Luck!


----------



## MamaMac123

We have our 3D/4D scan a week from Monday! :happydance: :wohoo: 
I can't wait! I remember booking it and thinking it was so far away and now it's almost here!!! Ours is $200 and we get a 30 min scan plus DVD of the entire session set to music, some print photos and all images on disc plus the gender reveals and a free follow up scan if we can't see genders that day. 

I'm feeling excited! Yesterday while driving home I felt certain that I felt Baby B for a moment. Since my scan Wed I know where abouts they're located as the feeling I got was right where Baby B is. Now sitting here catching up on messages I swear I just felt Baby A! It was brief and both times it felt like the baby was rolling over or doing a somersault! Haha am I actually feeling them? I hope so! Hopefully this means more consistent feeling of them is just around the corner!


----------



## ToughhGal

Hey ladies. I silently stalk this thread but thought I would update! 

I had my gender ultrasound today (2D and 4D). And definitely team pink!! :pink: She was being so stubborn and even pushed up on the ultrasound wand to make it go away :haha: I was very surprised to learn her foot was right under my belly button as I have still felt no movements! :shrug:

I hope everyone is doing great!!
 



Attached Files:







18bd78d9-8e16-4b41-b146-ecf60bedb1a9.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ToughhGal

Here she is hiding. As the tech said 'no paparazzi'
 



Attached Files:







20140530_125612~2.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cntrygal

zebadi said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I was just wondering, when you had your scans were you told how much baby weights? I was having a look through my notes this morning and can see baby was weighting 11oz at 20+2 is this ok...?
> 
> I would have asked the sonographer but didn't know this could also check the weight!!

At my 20 weeks scan this past week baby weighed 12 ounces. She said it was a little big, I've read 10 1/2 is about normal so I say you are good. Hopefully their weight will even out and they won't be too big!


----------



## Cntrygal

cntrygrl said:


> Fliss-- Congrats on the girl!
> 
> Cntrygal-- Yay for a boy. Lol we're due only a day apart and both having boys. Please tell me your name isn't Danielle also. That would just be too freaky of a coincidence.

Oh my gosh...that's my name too!!!!...Ok, just kidding! :haha: I'm Tommie, so if people call you Dani for short, we both have boy names. :thumbup:


----------



## newlywed2013

Cute Toughhgal!


----------



## rbourre

I'm back from my ultrasound. Still team :yellow: as the technician would not even give us a hint or show us what the baby is. We will know either Monday or Tuesday. I hate that they aren't allowed to tell you here. 

Baby is sitting with it's head down to my right and it's feet to the left of my belly button which is exactly where I feel kicks. He/she was wiggling around like crazy and the technician was having trouble getting a few of the pictures she needed.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140530-01544.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20140530-01548.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-lovely scan pics. Hope your wait to find out isn't long now :) did you see anything to give any gender indication whilst you had your scan?

Tough gal-saw your girl update in second tri! :) will update here now-congrats again!


----------



## ToughhGal

rbourre said:


> I'm back from my ultrasound. Still team :yellow: as the technician would not even give us a hint or show us what the baby is. We will know either Monday or Tuesday. I hate that they aren't allowed to tell you here.
> 
> Baby is sitting with it's head down to my right and it's feet to the left of my belly button which is exactly where I feel kicks. He/she was wiggling around like crazy and the technician was having trouble getting a few of the pictures she needed.

Cute lil baby! I got a foot pic today too and they seem so big to be so teeny!


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> Rbourre-lovely scan pics. Hope your wait to find out isn't long now :) did you see anything to give any gender indication whilst you had your scan?
> 
> Tough gal-saw your girl update in second tri! :) will update here now-congrats again!


No, she didn't show me that area. She was showing the legs and it looked like there might be a little something there but the baby was moving so much it was hard to tell.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rbourre - I'm glad everything was ok at the scan. I'm sure you will find out the gender soon. Great scan pics!

Here is my scan pic from yesterday. It was funny - the sonographer was nudging my belly to try and make baby move and she responded by what looked like shaking her hand back! She then sucked her thumb. Very cute!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww how cute loopy Laura! :) it's amazing to think they can suck their thumbs and respond to movemebt. :cloud9:

Lovely clear pic you got too


----------



## mommyberry

Lovely scans and gender reveals!

Last 2 weeks were horrible for me with urine infection. I had to gulp down 4 litres of water a day and lots of juices to keep myself hydrated. I spent half the day running in and out of restroom! :sigh:

Hope everyone is doing well. Itchy boobs and itchy tummy here... LO is kicking away to catch my attention I suppose. How cute! :winkwink:


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Lovely scans and gender reveals!
> 
> Last 2 weeks were horrible for me with urine infection. I had to gulp down 4 litres of water a day and lots of juices to keep myself hydrated. I spent half the day running in and out of restroom! :sigh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Itchy boobs and itchy tummy here... LO is kicking away to catch my attention I suppose. How cute! :winkwink:

You poor thing-urine infections are horrible, but being pregnant on top of it must have worn you out :flower:

Glad baby is kicking away :)


----------



## Kittycat155

My cat has been way to sick so been up all hours trying to help him and the MS that had gone away came back. Bad combo.

I get itchy inside my stomach. Have not found anything that helps it. Nipples itch because they are leaking. Otherwise feel fine. Notice when I get really stressed baby will give a few good kicks of like hey Mom relax it is not just you anymore!


----------



## rbourre

20 weeks today. Officially half way. :D


----------



## La Mere

rbourre said:


> 20 weeks today. Officially half way. :D

Happy 20 weeks! Congrats on being halfway!! :flower: xx

Lovely scan pics and gender reveals! Congrats to our team pink mamas! Thanks for sharing and staving off my own need to know until Oct.! :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy half way rbourre :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy 20 weeks rbourre! 

I've been having quite bad period pain-like cramps today on and off. It gets a lot worse when I need to pee (which I'm doing more often as well today). I'm not sure whether this is just growing pains and baby is sitting on bladder or whether it's something I should be getting checked out? Anyone have anything similar?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura-it could be your little baby is bouncing around in there on your bladder causing pain. I've had ultrasounds where my babies have used them as punch bags and you can see them kicking it etc-ouch when you need a wee. 

I'd maybe look out for signs of a uti just to be cautious though-this can cause similar discomfort. Might be worth dropping a sample off with your doctors to give your midwife to test.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yo_Yo said:


> Loopy Laura-it could be your little baby is bouncing around in there on your bladder causing pain. I've had ultrasounds where my babies have used them as punch bags and you can see them kicking it etc-ouch when you need a wee.
> 
> I'd maybe look out for signs of a uti just to be cautious though-this can cause similar discomfort. Might be worth dropping a sample off with your doctors to give your midwife to test.

Thank you yoyo! Hopefully that's it (obviously a cheeky monkey in there!) It's a lot better so far today but may drop a sample off to docs tomorrow if it comes back.


----------



## Laelani

Haven't updated much in this thread. I go back for a rescan on Tuesday from last week's ultrasound as little mister was not being cooperative and they want to get a good shot of his spine. I have scoliosis and they want to ensure he doesn't have signs of it as well as apparently it can change how they take the baby out during the c-section. 

AFM I have been feeling pretty much back to normal, minus the baby bump now of course. We have finally started feeling him a little on the outside when he kicks. OH got to feel him kick for the first time last night. :cloud9:


----------



## staceymxxx

Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx


----------



## rbourre

I should find out what baby is tomorrow assuming my doctor's office gets the results from my ultrasound. A few of my friends said they called the next business day and found out what they were having. I am expecting to hear boy based on all the theories/wives tales, this pregnancy is completely different than my first and the baby looks so different on ultrasound compared to my daughter. If it's a girl, I will be very surprised. Almost everyone has guessed boy except for 3 people.

I can't wait to take our gender reveal photos. I am hoping to get it done today since I have to take pictures for both gender either way. I have a big sister shirt for my daughter to wear and hold up a shirt that says little sister in one picture and little brother in the second picture. I am going to put them side by side and write "or" in between the pictures, so it will look like "little sister or little brother." Then the next picture will reveal which one it is and say either "It's a girl" or "It's a boy." I hope my daughter co-operates and lets me take the pictures.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

22 weeks :D 

Congratulations to those changing weeks and reaching the halfway mark, and those finding out if they're :pink: or :blue: :dance: Those girls are catching up a bit!


----------



## staceymxxx

rbourre said:


> I should find out what baby is tomorrow assuming my doctor's office gets the results from my ultrasound. A few of my friends said they called the next business day and found out what they were having. I am expecting to hear boy based on all the theories/wives tales, this pregnancy is completely different than my first and the baby looks so different on ultrasound compared to my daughter. If it's a girl, I will be very surprised. Almost everyone has guessed boy except for 3 people.
> 
> I can't wait to take our gender reveal photos. I am hoping to get it done today since I have to take pictures for both gender either way. I have a big sister shirt for my daughter to wear and hold up a shirt that says little sister in one picture and little brother in the second picture. I am going to put them side by side and write "or" in between the pictures, so it will look like "little sister or little brother." Then the next picture will reveal which one it is and say either "It's a girl" or "It's a boy." I hope my daughter co-operates and lets me take the pictures.

That sounds brilliant!! i cant wait to see pics x


----------



## staceymxxx

Does anyone take vitamins etc? x


----------



## AllStar

Pictures sound adorable rbourre! 

Busy busy weekend so a bit sore and very tired now but we had a great weekend away so worth it. Baby is doing really strong kicks now and can kick my ribs when I'm sitting down. He also likes to stretch himself out when I sit down as if it annoys him lol  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## newlywed2013

Ultrasound tomorrow! But we have to wait until Sunday to find out gender! Twenty Weeks tomorrow too! Just excited to make sure baby looks healthy!


----------



## Laelani

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone take vitamins etc? x

I don't. I took them for a few months before I got pregnant but they were making me really ill and come to find out there was fish oil in them and I am allergic to seafood so it was making me super sick. My doctor wasn't able to find me a replacement vitamin without the fish oil so I'm not on any at all. :)


----------



## mixedmama

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone take vitamins etc? x

I took folic acid until 13 weeks and I've recently started taking weekly vitamin D tablets prescribed by my doctor for my low levels.

I took pregnacare multivitamins throughout my first pregnancy though


----------



## rbourre

I take prenatal vitamins when I remember. Unfortunately, that isn't every day. I also take low dose aspirin.

I didn't get my gender reveal photos taken today. I will do it tomorrow. My mom and sister came to visit this afternoon and I spent most of the morning cleaning and organizing stuff. I'm exhausted now and my ankle is swollen (normal for me) so I am sitting with my feet up.


----------



## ljo1984

I took them the majority of first 3 month (and prior to conception) apart from few times I'd forgot, but I'm rubbish I just forget all the time now :-/ despite having 3 boxes left. Oops.


----------



## GeralynB

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone take vitamins etc? x

I take prenatal vitamins



newlywed2013 said:


> Ultrasound tomorrow! But we have to wait until Sunday to find out gender! Twenty Weeks tomorrow too! Just excited to make sure baby looks healthy!

Yay so exciting!


----------



## Elsa50501

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone take vitamins etc? x

I take a prenatal with folic acid and a fish oil tablet with DHA daily. My OB suggested adding the fish oil tablet in my first visit instead of paying extra for the prenatals with the dha (which were like $45 dollars a bottle *crazy*). 

I take them nightly before bed.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I take raw prenatal vitamins, which are disgustingly expensive! But I had to get something else because other ones were making me sick. And I take a DHA supplement. 

Newlywed congrats on everything coming up! Do you have any feeling of whether it's a boy or girl? 

21 weeks today! And I have another scan coming up on Wednesday. Can't wait!


----------



## sprite30

staceymxxx said:


> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx


Were officially prepared. Just picked up the bassinet yesterday at a yard sale and I love it was so happy to find this one . All we need now is little toiletries and such. 

I took pics of most of what we have exept the pack n play and bassinet, haven't had a chance to wash and set them up yet

https://s1270.photobucket.com/user/anonymous545/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## sprite30

staceymxxx said:


> Does anyone take vitamins etc? x

I have to admit I am having such a hard time taking them. I took them for almost 2 years before becoming pregnant without a problem and once I hit 12 weeks I just cannot stomach them. They give me horrible acid reflux so when I do take them I have to take a gazillion tums as well . At best I might take them 3-4 times a week. I kind of feel bad about that. Yikes!


----------



## newlywed2013

I have a feeling its a boy, but people that say they've never been wrong say girl.

I take Cvs brand prenatals and 1200Mg fish oil.


----------



## zephyr

I take b6 but that's for my breast pain. I have issues with one of my breasts and the doctor said b6 can help with the pain.
I dont take anything else tho. Ill take iron if its needed but not needed yet.

so ive been craving pickled ginger and I had a bit today and then googled it to see if it was okay during pregnancy cos I wanted to eat the whole jar and already had it with my eggs and then again at lunchtime with my rice and veges and apparently even tho I got a gluten free 'natural' one it has aspartame in it. Grr. So I want ginger on basically everything but I dont want the extra additives :( soooo ive chosen to go without. Kinda sad about it tbh. Its so tasty.


----------



## zephyr

Also we are pretty sorted for baby stuff now, ive just finished getting all my stock of nb sized nappies and will be getting the next size up. Oh and I need to get maybe 6 more bottles. 

Just getting the wants now, my want list is pretty long lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx
> 
> 
> Were officially prepared. Just picked up the bassinet yesterday at a yard sale and I love it was so happy to find this one . All we need now is little toiletries and such.
> 
> I took pics of most of what we have exept the pack n play and bassinet, haven't had a chance to wash and set them up yet
> 
> https://s1270.photobucket.com/user/anonymous545/library/Mobile UploadsClick to expand...

Wow your so well organised ladies!

Sprite you have bought lovely things for your little girl. :)

I've been taking folic acid before we started trying, then since we started ttc I started taking pregnancy vitamins. I was taking ones with fish oils too but stopped them after my first big bleed after researching.
Will take vitamins until the end.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Anyone else get painful braxton hicks? I've had them wake me from my sleep they hurt that much last night, and it's not the first time they have done that!


----------



## whigfield

How many bottles is a good amount of bottles to have in the house to start out with? Ideally I'd like to breastfeed, but I have no idea if a) I will even be capable of it (my cousin has PCOS as well and never produced any milk) and b) if I will be able to handle it. 

I think we have practically everything now, it's mostly just maternity and comfort stuff for me left, and hospital bag etc. I bought a Snuzpod in Babies R Us the other day, absolutely love it, I can't wait to have him in there. :cloud9: 

When I get around to tidying up the nursery and making it look nice I'll snap some pics. :happydance:


----------



## kiki28

21 weeks today :) it feels so strange that it's gone so quick kinda feels very real today hehe!

We have hardly anything yet! I have a few bits of clothing but that's it! Really need to start buying!


----------



## zephyr

Whigfield - I'm going to get 8. I think that's plenty. It means I can have 6 in the steriliser and have 2 there ready to use if needed.

If you plan on breastfeeding tho id probably only get a couple to start with ya never know! You may not need them :)


----------



## lauraemily17

We're only prepared in what we have left from ds1, Moses basket, car seat, lots of clothes (not that that's stopping me buying & knitting more!!) breast pump, steriliser, toys.... I was going to reuse bottles (we combi fed) but I've changed me mind. Still need everything for the nursery & a double pushchair. Really want a good tandem but struggling to justify the cost when it'll prob only be used for 6 months max, however it'll be a lifesaver I think during that time. Hoping to stock up on nappies & wipes to save money while on maternity leave. 

Starting to feel very pregnant now. Bumps much more noticeable & his movement is getting stronger. We have our detailed scan this afternoon & hopefully he'll still be happy & healthy. Had my first pregnancy nose bleed today. Had a few in my last pregnancy too, although they're a lot more annoying being on blood thinners, took 25 mins to stop today!! My ankles are also starting to swell, even earlier than last time. Was really hoping I'd escape that particularly symptom this time! Anyone else with their second finding this pregnancy is getting more & more similar to their first?!


----------



## cntrygrl

We have everything. Now it's just a matter of getting the room painted and crib, dresser, and changing table put together. Finished two registries so that it gives people options when shopping. 

I also take a prenatal, l had been the entire 2 years ttc. It kind of just became routine for me.


----------



## rbourre

I have nothing ready for baby yet because we are moving in 6 weeks. I should find out today if baby is a boy or a girl. If baby is a girl, I already have almost everything I will need but we really think it's a boy (both of us are sure we saw boy parts on the ultrasound). If it's a boy, I am having a big sale this weekend to get rid of 4 totes of girl clothes, girl toys (like pink rattles and bears), blankets, towels, crib bedding, etc. All of our big items (swing, car seat, bouncy seat) are gender neutral.


----------



## Kittycat155

I have had everything for a few weeks:S. I like to REALLY be planned. I am going to breastfeed and will not be getting any bottles. I feel the odds are low that I can not breastfeed.


----------



## rbourre

Kittycat155 said:


> I have had everything for a few weeks:S. I like to REALLY be planned. I am going to breastfeed and will not be getting any bottles. I feel the odds are low that I can not breastfeed.

I bought 3 bottles so I can pump and feed when baby is a bit older. The only reason I bought them already is I found them on clearance because the packaging was made for winter.


----------



## cntrygrl

rbourre-- I plan on pumping into some bottles too so that DH can help with feeding and it also makes it easier with having anyone watch him.


----------



## ToughhGal

I have three bottles of one size, and three bottles of a different size.


----------



## busytulip

Yo_Yo said:


> Anyone else get painful braxton hicks? I've had them wake me from my sleep they hurt that much last night, and it's not the first time they have done that!

I started having Braxton hicks earlier this week that have been preventing me from sleeping very well. I try to stay hydrated really well as they say that can irritate things and bring them about, but that hasn't seemed to help. I experienced the same thing with my last pregnancy, it's not very fun. I am sorry that you are experiencing the same thing.


----------



## busytulip

sprite30 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx
> 
> 
> Were officially prepared. Just picked up the bassinet yesterday at a yard sale and I love it was so happy to find this one . All we need now is little toiletries and such.
> 
> I took pics of most of what we have exept the pack n play and bassinet, haven't had a chance to wash and set them up yet
> 
> https://s1270.photobucket.com/user/anonymous545/library/Mobile UploadsClick to expand...

This post and the many comments that followed make me feel so ill prepared. TBH I haven't purchased much of anything. We have a cradle, as it's a family heirloom-but even that is still put away. I think with losing one of our twins early on and having given birth prematurely last time (my daughter is nearly 6 years old now) my husband and I are a little leery of putting things together. I had purchased a breastfeeding cover about a month ago and my husband expressed that he didn't want to get too excited about making baby arrangements until V-day. We still haven't even shared news that I am expecting with friends and family.

Is anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## whigfield

You shouldn't be made to feel ill prepared. Everyone is ready at different stages. I experienced recurrent miscarriage and I'm not counting my chickens, but for _me personally_, I feel better knowing that things are ready, and that I can relax as things go on. Plus I'm so busy it's nice to have things checked off my list. 

Considering you lost a twin already this pregnancy, I would say it's completely understandable. :flower:


----------



## sprite30

busytulip said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx
> 
> 
> Were officially prepared. Just picked up the bassinet yesterday at a yard sale and I love it was so happy to find this one . All we need now is little toiletries and such.
> 
> I took pics of most of what we have exept the pack n play and bassinet, haven't had a chance to wash and set them up yet
> 
> https://s1270.photobucket.com/user/anonymous545/library/Mobile UploadsClick to expand...
> 
> This post and the many comments that followed make me feel so ill prepared. TBH I haven't purchased much of anything. We have a cradle, as it's a family heirloom-but even that is still put away. I think with losing one of our twins early on and having given birth prematurely last time (my daughter is nearly 6 years old now) my husband and I are a little leery of putting things together. I had purchased a breastfeeding cover about a month ago and my husband expressed that he didn't want to get too excited about making baby arrangements until V-day. We still haven't even shared news that I am expecting with friends and family.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing something similar?Click to expand...

Don't let me get you down. I think I have the complete opposite problem then you. I have cervix issues and it took us forever to conceive and then all along the doc was warning that my cervix might not hold up and baby will come early so while we have this huge need to make it to v-day I also had this horrible feeling that I needed to have everything ready for baby in case I did go into preterm labor. This is my first and I think I'm just overly excited. We hardly bought anything new everything we have is hand me down or bought at a consignment events. I really do think I'm just crazy. When we moved into this house 5 years ago I purposely picked a gender neutral color so that we wouldn't have to re paint so I think I'm just crazy lol


----------



## newlywed2013

Baby wouldnt cooperate, couldnt get good heart images, hardly any face shots, and had it's legs crossed tight. So I either pay 130$ for a private scan so we can stil lhave our gender reveal party, or make it just a baby shower and wait the 4 weeks to go back so the doctor can get good heart pictures.


----------



## busytulip

Thanks ladies. I think I have just been really emotional as life has changed so much for me since becoming pregnant. I went from working full time at the hospital and always go go go to a stay-at-home mom on modified bedrest. And since we are being so cautious about telling people I feel like I haven't been able to be excited about being blessed with another little one. I would love to go and purchase layette and nursery items but I also want to respect my husbands' feelings, especially since I know how difficult it must have been for him to be so honest with me about it.

I don't think that it is crazy at all to want to nest and be prepared, especially given the chance that baby may come early. Our daughter came weeks before her baby shower was scheduled. And as for having picked out a gender neutral color years ago I think that was excellent planning!!


----------



## newlywed2013

Just scheduled a private scan for the day before the party. Baby better cooperate this time!!!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Just scheduled a private scan for the day before the party. Baby better cooperate this time!!!

Hope baby co-operates for you. Mine was being stubborn on Friday at my ultrasound but we did manage to get everything finally.

I called my doctor's office 2 hours ago to ask the gender and they have the results but the receptionist wouldn't tell me. She said that a nurse would call and let me know, which is fine but it's taking so long. I'm getting frustrated because it's my baby and nobody will tell me if it's a boy or a girl. They are on lunch now, so I am hoping that when they get back from lunch they will call.


----------



## newlywed2013

Any guesses girls?



As far as being prepared, all we have is a carseat and a stroller. and tons of clothes. It's hard on me not being ready yet!
 



Attached Files:







CAMP_TORIE_6.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cntrygal

staceymxxx said:


> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx

Wow, I'm impressed you have so much already! I've bought 2 things for the baby. 1) A quilt kit that I want my Mom to put together and quilt that I'll also be using to pick out colors for the nursery, and 2) bought a onesie over the weekend that say's "I Love My Daddy" to give to DH for Father's Day. My BFF in the whole wide world will be bringing down her sisters pack n' play w/ bassinet when she comes to paint the nursery. I'm not too concerned with getting a crib right away since I know I'll want the baby in the bassinet in the bedroom/with me. OH SIL & BIL bought us a cow bean bag for baby too. So just a few random items here. lol


----------



## Jcliff

So tired today!


----------



## sprite30

busytulip said:


> Thanks ladies. I think I have just been really emotional as life has changed so much for me since becoming pregnant. I went from working full time at the hospital and always go go go to a stay-at-home mom on modified bedrest. And since we are being so cautious about telling people I feel like I haven't been able to be excited about being blessed with another little one. I would love to go and purchase layette and nursery items but I also want to respect my husbands' feelings, especially since I know how difficult it must have been for him to be so honest with me about it.
> 
> I don't think that it is crazy at all to want to nest and be prepared, especially given the chance that baby may come early. Our daughter came weeks before her baby shower was scheduled. And as for having picked out a gender neutral color years ago I think that was excellent planning!!

That's completely understandable. And it is very kind of you to respect your husbands feelings on the situation as well. You've got a lot of changes going on right now and I def learned thru this whole process that baby doesn't really need much right away. Many baby items are more of a want or a convenience then a necessity anyway.


----------



## rbourre

Another team :blue: here. Here's my gender reveal. It didn't turn out like I wanted, my daughter was refusing to hold the shirts.

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/pizapcom14017145044631.jpg

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/pizapcom14017148490101.jpg


----------



## newlywed2013

Cute!


----------



## ljo1984

Newlywed the skull looks girly, we've got a thread going on my fb homebirth group this evening guessing people's nubs and skulls LOL

Congrats on team blue, love the pics. X


----------



## MamaMac123

busytulip said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx
> 
> 
> Were officially prepared. Just picked up the bassinet yesterday at a yard sale and I love it was so happy to find this one . All we need now is little toiletries and such.
> 
> I took pics of most of what we have exept the pack n play and bassinet, haven't had a chance to wash and set them up yet
> 
> https://s1270.photobucket.com/user/anonymous545/library/Mobile UploadsClick to expand...
> 
> This post and the many comments that followed make me feel so ill prepared. TBH I haven't purchased much of anything. We have a cradle, as it's a family heirloom-but even that is still put away. I think with losing one of our twins early on and having given birth prematurely last time (my daughter is nearly 6 years old now) my husband and I are a little leery of putting things together. I had purchased a breastfeeding cover about a month ago and my husband expressed that he didn't want to get too excited about making baby arrangements until V-day. We still haven't even shared news that I am expecting with friends and family.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing something similar?Click to expand...

I think this is totally understandable. One of my best friends is going through a very similar situation. She's only a week behind me and just barely told me she's pregnant. She was having twins and lost one early on. We were talking last night and I was busy working in the nursery and all the stuff we have already and she was like "oh man, we have nothing!" 

I think when you experience loss like that it almost feels like a jinx to prepare. It's easier to not get anything until you feel safer and more secure in the pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## sprite30

Congrats on team blue Rbourne


----------



## MamaMac123

Rbourre the gender reveal is soooo cute! Love it!

Congrats on the new gender reveals!!!

Vitamins - I'm taking prenatals plus an extra folic acid as well as a couple prescriptions my doc has me on and I'm also taking a fish oil supplement. 

As far as being prepared we're just about there! I need to get our diapers as we are doing cloth but I think that's the last big item we need. We have all the nursery furniture except I need a little side table to go next to the nursing chair. My mom is coming next week and we are doing the nursery together. 

This past weekend I tore apart all the items I have (almost all I've gotten second hand for cheap or free) and got everything washed up and Lysol wiped. My hubby also got the cribs put together and I bought the mattresses for them. So excited! It's making it all seem so real! 

I decided a month or two ago that I wanted to do an owl theme in the nursery and assuming it's not two boys then I found really cute owl stuff at Target in a pink and green theme. I've held off buying waiting to find out genders but today they had all those things on for but one get one free! So I went ahead and bought it all. If it's two boys I'll just return I guess haha. I probably just insured it's two boys! Haha I even dreamed that last night. We find out in a week! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We are not prepared at all! We've decided to go shopping on our birthday weekend/on my birthday, at the end of this month, but to date we only have the rocking chair and chest of drawers (both of which we had already), a few items of clothing, and the nursery is painted yellow but not not 'decorated' yet, though will be doing that in the next few weeks. 

I suppose we're waiting to get the big stuff because by the end of the month we will have an idea of whether the baby is likely to have heart block or not, and if so, how bad it will be. All looked fine on the anomaly scan, but it was still too early to tell, so until we (hopefully) hear the magic words from the obstetrician on June 19th, I'm still going to be stressing. Even if this scan is clear, it could still develop later, but from what I've been told, if it comes on later it's not likely to be as severe as it would be if it started earlier. 

I thought I was going to be fine buying after 20 weeks, but actually I feel a lot better about waiting til the end of this month, though I have been window shopping and trying to make shortlists of the bigger things so I'm not going in totally clueless. Hopefully by 30 weeks we'll be mostly sorted!


----------



## busytulip

Rbourre congrats on the blue bump, I think the announcement still turned out lovely.

Thanks Sprite and MamaMac!

I love the idea of an owl themed nursery-it works well for either gender.

Cntrygal is that your latest bump pic featured for your profile? Super cute!

I will be praying for good news for you Mrs. Eleflump on the 19th :hugs:


----------



## Kittycat155

Cool find on the winter bottles:) I have no plans for anyone to watch baby for long enough time that I am not worried about that. If it changes I will pump. Though if baby is anything like me...I REFUSED any and all bottles and would wait to be BF. She worked a very PT job when I was a bit older and adjusted my feeds around her work.

One of the reasons I shopped early was I bought many used items and wanted plenty of time to find great pieces. And being big to start with I figured it was better to shop now then be tired and HUGE. That may have back fired as I am 262 at moment. Started around 275-280. I felt jipped from first pregnancy that ended in MC as felt I never enjoyed it as at dating scan it was obvious baby was way behind. I had only bought a toy for that baby and then started bleeding. So when I found out I started planning and bought things so early on. Stroller was first big item for $10. It was so meant to be of right time/right place and it was just being put on display so had to grab it. I took it as a sign that all would be ok as colors/pattern is something I would have paid extra for in store had I gone new.


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on the new gender reveals! 

Re: Preparedness: We're pretty well prepared for either gender (which is nice considering we're staying team yellow!) we're all set for a boy with fall/winter items as my son was born in Jan. But where we were living when my daughter was born in Feb. it started getting fairly warm around mid March or so and didn't really need a lot of cold weather items. So we're not exactly prepared with baby girl fall/winter stuff, but a friend of a friend sent me some girl things that she was getting rid of and it's mostly winter stuff. But as for big items, we're totally set.

Re: Bottles: I have between 2-5 bottles hanging around. I only have those in case of needing to use my hand pump to feed in the car. Neither one of my older two ever really took a bottle or pacifier, so I don't see the need for more than that.

Re: Vitamins: I take a one a day prenatal made by Rainbow Light that are vegan and don't make me sick! I also take a hemp oil supplement in place of fish oil supplements for all my essential oils and minerals.

AFM: The weather has been getting warmer and warmer which is so nice! The kids can play outside more, except when the wind is blowing. The wind where we live is horrible during early spring due to the snow melting off the mountain peaks. 

Things with baby are going really well. I have been feeling really good, but have been getting more soreness in my back lately. Still measuring on schedule, haven't used the doppler for about a week now, so not sure what baby's HR is at the moment but Dh told me this morning he felt baby moving around while he was cuddling me while I was asleep. :) 21 weeks on Wednesday! :happydance: Will have to try to get a recent bump pic take and posted!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!! :flower: xxx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats rbourre! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats rbourre - love the announcement! You were obviously right when you saw something at the last scan! 

Newlywed - that's frustrating baby wouldn't cooperate but I'm sure he/she will do do in the private scan. I think they will take more time in a private scan to try and move baby around. I was asked to bend and stretch and walk during mine when they couldn't see baby's brain properly and we did a lot of prodding the belly! On the plus side you will get to see baby again soon! 

I'm also not prepared at all. I just have the buggy which is at my mums but we have absolutely nothing in our house yet! I think we've been a bit cautious but after our holiday this week I think we will start properly shopping. We've had so many offers from people wanting to give us stuff which is great too!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on team blue rbourre, lovely announcement photos too. 

We haven't really bought much for baby yet apart from a few bits of clothing. Mostly because we have all the big items from our first two but also because we miscarried before this pregnancy I was really nervous to buy anything until recently so I definitely understand the ladies who are feeling similar. 

I'm still taking pregnacare vitamins but I do forget now and then.


----------



## zephyr

lauraemily17 said:


> Still need everything for the nursery & a double pushchair. Really want a good tandem but struggling to justify the cost when it'll prob only be used for 6 months max, however it'll be a lifesaver I think during that time.

If you are only going to use a double for 6 months have you thought about getting a good carrier or wrap instead and wearing baby and pushing the other? I know its not for everyone but its an idea :)

im wearing my baby if I go out with the twins.


----------



## rbourre

I just went through and took pictures of some of my girls clothes I am selling. My daughter had sooooooo many clothes. I have to get rid of all of this stuff before July or it all gets donated. I'd love to be able to donate it all, but I have to buy a whole new boy wardrobe and I'd like to be able to put some of the money towards that.


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> Just scheduled a private scan for the day before the party. Baby better cooperate this time!!!

Hopefully baby cooperates!

Rbourre - congrats on team blue!!

AFM- I don't feel lie I'm even close to being ready for baby. I bought a crib that just got delivered today and some nursery decor but that's it. The nursery still needs to get cleaned out and painted and I still have to register. Registering seems so overwhelming being a first time mom. I have no idea what to even get. I've been trying to research strollers and car seats so I have some idea when I go into the store what I want before hand.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Just scheduled a private scan for the day before the party. Baby better cooperate this time!!!
> 
> Hopefully baby cooperates!
> 
> Rbourre - congrats on team blue!!
> 
> AFM- I don't feel lie I'm even close to being ready for baby. I bought a crib that just got delivered today and some nursery decor but that's it. The nursery still needs to get cleaned out and painted and I still have to register. Registering seems so overwhelming being a first time mom. I have no idea what to even get. I've been trying to research strollers and car seats so I have some idea when I go into the store what I want before hand.Click to expand...

It is very overwhelming! At least for me it was. I cried like three times doing the registry because I was so overwhelmed. 

I also don't feel ready. Besides nursery decor and some baby clothes we have nothing. No crib, or really anything. My husband wants to wait to buy anything until after the baby shower to start buying anything. 

Congrats on the boy rbourre!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies!! I haven't checked in for a while, but I silently stalk. ; )

We had the gender scan today, and are now officially team BLUE!! : )

I was actually pretty surprised, but am ecstatic about having another little boy! : )


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats soblessedmama! Welcome to team blue! 

So many blue bumps here, thought girls were making a comeback but now I'm not too sure!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats soblessedmama! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats SoBlessedMama!!!!

21 weeks today. Definitely seems to be going by more quickly now.


----------



## AllStar

Happy 21 weeks cntrygal and congrats soblessedmama!! 

How's everyone getting on with names so far? Think we've pretty much decided on Jackson. Although I haven't made up my mind 100%, dh and the two kids refer to bump as Jackson lol. Having trouble with middle names though. Ds an dd both have 2 middle names but there's only one we like/want for this little one and I don't know if we should try an find another so they all have two or if it will be ok if this one only has one? What do you ladies think?


----------



## newlywed2013

if we ever find out if baby is a boy or girl :haha: 
Boy: Grayson Allen
Girl: Emersyn Lynn


----------



## lauraemily17

We're going with 2 middles names mainly because our eldest has 2, doesn't seem to fair to not given them both 2. Ds1 has our grandads names, we're going to give ds2 DH name but struggling on finding a second with a family connection that we like. 

Our short list for his first name is currently -

Toby
Logan
Quinn
Cohen
Josh
Reuben
Maxwell

Not really very short! I'm turn between all of them! What do you ladies like? 

Newlywed - I love Grayson but DH wouldn't go for it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

AllStar said:


> Happy 21 weeks cntrygal and congrats soblessedmama!!
> 
> How's everyone getting on with names so far? Think we've pretty much decided on Jackson. Although I haven't made up my mind 100%, dh and the two kids refer to bump as Jackson lol. Having trouble with middle names though. Ds an dd both have 2 middle names but there's only one we like/want for this little one and I don't know if we should try an find another so they all have two or if it will be ok if this one only has one? What do you ladies think?

I think one would be fine. But at the same time he might feel different or even get teased by his siblings for only having one. Maybe try to find a second. 

Newlywed cute names! 

We have decided on Alexander Thomas for our boy.


----------



## newlywed2013

lauraemily17 said:


> We're going with 2 middles names mainly because our eldest has 2, doesn't seem to fair to not given them both 2. Ds1 has our grandads names, we're going to give ds2 DH name but struggling on finding a second with a family connection that we like.
> 
> Our short list for his first name is currently -
> 
> Toby
> Logan
> Quinn
> Cohen
> Josh
> Reuben
> Maxwell
> 
> Not really very short! I'm turn between all of them! What do you ladies like?
> 
> Newlywed - I love Grayson but DH wouldn't go for it.

My hubby loves it, I was surprised, I thought he would hate it.


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on the blue bump, soblessedmama!

Haha, there are so many blue bumps, can't wait until October when we see how many of the yellow bumps turn blue or pink!

As for names, I have tons of names that I like but my hubby is so picky! Plus with us staying team yellow again, it's just easier for us to really settle on names after baby is born. Beauty of home births, no one asking you right away what baby's name is, lol! :haha:


----------



## cntrygrl

I see you have a Xander Lauraemily any thoughts on maybe Xavier? I like Logan and Maxwell. 

We've decided on Parker Jay.


----------



## Yo_Yo

We are thinking Thomas for our baby. :) will give it more thought as time gets nearer!


----------



## lauraemily17

Yeah we did think about Xavier & DH loves Zane too. I do like both names but I think they sound too similar too Xander. Although my sister is called Lisa & DH argues that Laura & Lisa sound just as similar. I'm not convinced though. 

We're hoping to narrow it down to 2 names then wait until we meet him before deciding between the 2.


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol Xander & Xavier are easy to yell together when they are getting into trouble.


----------



## whigfield

Finn here for our little one. :flower:

I love Thomas, YoYo!


----------



## Kittycat155

AllStar-If one middle name sounds good go for it. He could end up in glasses or something the kids and my brother teased me for that. Now he needs them for most things


----------



## Jcliff

Michael for our little boy. It is my husbands fathers name and his middle. Well prob call him Mikey.


----------



## newlywed2013

Any ideas for a nickname for "grayson"? I figured Gray, but my mom made a face at it, LOL. We figured Emmy for Emersyn.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm jealous of all of you who have names picked. I wish we could decide. DH says we should wait and see when the baby is born but I'd like to decide before.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Whigfield-thanks! I like Finn too, lovely name :) Thomas is the only one we both agree on so far though!


----------



## GeralynB

I just ordered this bedding set from Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/170582...ecent&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery I got the ultimate 3 piece set with the sheet, bumpers, and skirt. I got fabric #1 for the bumpers and #9 for the skirt.


----------



## MamaMac123

Love all the names you guys are coming up with! So cute!

Congrats soblessedmama on the blue bump!

We find out genders next Monday! :happydance: I just posted a blog up today asking everyone to guess genders :) 

https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/06/let-play-game.html?m=1

I still think Baby A is a girl and Baby B is a boy but the last few nights I've have dreams they're both boys. So who knows! Haha 

Our names are:

Boy - James Adam Phillip (or James Phillip Adam if my hubby gets his way...opinions? Which way sounds better)

Girl - Brooke Alishea Rose 

If it's two boys or two girls we'll have to think up some more! Haha we have short lists though of favs. My fav boy names are Sawyer, Davis and Skyler

My fav girls names are Mandy, Sawyer, Skylar, Peyton. I have a few others too. Lots of girl ideas! Think I mentioned before but hubby still loves Justice and I just don't like it. So we'll see...haha

My oldest step daughters both have 2 middle names but then my youngest only has one because they couldn't think of a second they liked. It's never been an issue for her. ;)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

So my doctor is having me do a 24 hour pee sample. Lucky me I get to sit at home all day peeing into a bottle they've provided. It's very awkward and kind of gross!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Everyone has picked lovely names! Geralyn I love that bedding set it's very cute.


----------



## mommyberry

Wow! So much to catch up on! Congrats rbourre, soblessedmama on blue bumps.

Vitamins: I'm on much more medication than any of you here I guess.

1. Prenatal Vitamins
2. Vitamin B12 shots (once a month)
3. Vitamin D3 sachets (once a week)
4. Delayed release Asprin
5. Iron with Folic Acid
6. Calcium with Vit D

Preparations: Some of you are really so prepared and it makes me super nervous. Those who are not prepared... please do not panic. I'm sure you'll be able to get everything in place by the time baby is here. My mom still insists we wait until month 7 or 8. But some of my close friends already bought some small stuff we need... diaper bag, towels, blankets, rubber sheets, bedding with mosquito net etc., Though I haven't bought anything myself yet, I've been going window shopping and marking up things I will buy when I can.

Names: Lovely names everybody! Indians have a weird naming method where the baby's time of birth decides what letter the name will start with. So I'll have to wait until I see my baby to be able to name him. For the time being, I'm calling him Mickey... which will prolly be what I call him at home later too.

Newlywed - Could Grayson be called Sonny for short? or is it too cheeky? I like Emmy.

Ankle swells: Feet up is always good. However what worked wonders for me was Barley water. The swelling literally disappeared.

AFM - UTI is gone completely and I feel so relieved but I still need to continue my water therapy. 

Hope all of you are doing well and sorry about the length! ;)


----------



## vickyandchick

23 weeks today and spent over 3 hours in the assessment unit on labour ward:wacko: 
LO is fine but I've been suffering with abdominal pain which they've put down to stretching however they did find something in my wee so that's been sent off. Was not a fun afternoon lol. However only one more week till V-day:happydance:

I think we've decided on either Logan or Jaiden, I prefer Logan however FOB prefers Jaiden:dohh:


----------



## La Mere

Haha, this is something fun the team yellow mamas did in my Jan. Jellybeans group. We set up a pool game for guessing dob, gender, weight and length for all the yellow babies. I just set one up for myself. Here is the link for anyone who wants to give it a try: https://www.expectnet.com/games/MysteryPumpkin 

It's super easy to set up, they have a aid version and a free version, which is nice. Also, for 2nd and 3rd or more time mamas giving info on previous babes, helps the guessers, lol. My daughter was 8 days late, 5 lbs 15 oz, 17 3/4 inches. My son was 8 days early, 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 inches long.


----------



## rbourre

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> So my doctor is having me do a 24 hour pee sample. Lucky me I get to sit at home all day peeing into a bottle they've provided. It's very awkward and kind of gross!

I hated doing that when I had my daughter. 

We haven't decided on any first names. I honestly have no idea what his name will be. The middle name will be David after my dad who passed away in 2007. We just have to come up with a name that goes with David. 

Baby has been moving around a lot today. I keep feeling what I assume is punches to my bladder. His feet are up by my belly button so I know it's not kicks. 

10 days until I get to see him on the ultrasound again. I'm not sure if I mentioned that I have to go back on the 13th because they couldn't get some measurements. This time, since I already know it's a boy I am going to ask them to show me his boy parts for confirmation. I saw them very briefly last week at the ultrasound but the tech went past so fast since she wasn't allowed to tell us what the baby is.


----------



## sprite30

GeralynB said:


> I'm jealous of all of you who have names picked. I wish we could decide. DH says we should wait and see when the baby is born but I'd like to decide before.

Same here I've had a name picked for years now. Sara rose, and now that I'm actually pregnant I just can't be 100% sure until I see her. Dh and I sat down to look at names together but literally liked nothing...not even any maybes.


----------



## ljo1984

It's really weird we've not really discussed names that much and have no names as of yet, with the last two we had a girl and boy name sorted by now. I'm really laid back with preparation this time though best get a move on though otherwise I'll be full term and panicking before I know it ha ha. X


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> 23 weeks today and spent over 3 hours in the assessment unit on labour ward:wacko:
> LO is fine but I've been suffering with abdominal pain which they've put down to stretching however they did find something in my wee so that's been sent off. Was not a fun afternoon lol. However only one more week till V-day:happydance:
> 
> I think we've decided on either Logan or Jaiden, I prefer Logan however FOB prefers Jaiden:dohh:

Oh honey. Must have been stressful. What did they check? Did they scan you?
Hope the pains have gone now. :flower: I like Logan-lovely name, it would be on my short list but soneone in the family's got that name already!


----------



## Kittycat155

Never heard of 24 hour sample. May I ask what they check for? All I have is the image of Extreme Cheapskates or some similar show where the person(swear I remember it as a female) would save money by peeing in bottle. 

I had so much experience peeing in cups for OPK/HPT but to go 24 hours uh...yeah.. Good luck passing it:)


----------



## Kittycat155

La Mere said:


> Haha, this is something fun the team yellow mamas did in my Jan. Jellybeans group. We set up a pool game for guessing dob, gender, weight and length for all the yellow babies. I just set one up for myself. Here is the link for anyone who wants to give it a try: https://www.expectnet.com/games/MysteryPumpkin
> 
> It's super easy to set up, they have a aid version and a free version, which is nice. Also, for 2nd and 3rd or more time mamas giving info on previous babes, helps the guessers, lol. My daughter was 8 days late, 5 lbs 15 oz, 17 3/4 inches. My son was 8 days early, 6 lbs 12 oz and 19 inches long.


Just signed up this site rocks! I LOVE the day by day calendar. Thanks!


----------



## zephyr

We have Lilybelle for a girl and Felix for a boy. 
No middle names yet. Will wait till after the baby is born. 

We chose Lilybelle over a year ago, it was a "if we ever have another girl let's call her that"

Felix, well hubby and I have a rough time agreeing with names. He likes really weird unique names for boys. .... where as I don't. 
So I got a list of top 100 and let him pick a few off there. He liked Oscar, Sebastian and Felix, then he settled on Felix.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I love seeing all these names! I think we're pretty set on Chloe Freya but this could change! 

Vickyandchick - hope all is ok. 

Congrats to more gender reveals!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Haha my DH keeps throwing out stupid joking names whenever I ask his opinion. His most recent was Kareem (and then our next kids can be Abdul and Jabar!) :dohh: 

I told him this is why I get to pick the names and he can just shut up about it because he's had his chance to get his say in and he always acts like an idiot! Lol


----------



## newlywed2013

So I was talking to a customer at work today and she asked if I was having a boy or a girl. I told her babys legs were crossed so they couldnt tell. She told me that she's an ultrasound tech, and that they usually say that because they are pretty sure it's a girl, but they can't quite be sure and don't want to tell you wrong. So I'm preparing myself for it to be a girl (DH and I both want a boy, but I will be happy if it's a girl!!). Hopefully we find out on saturday at our private scan! :coffee: 

Facebook friends are giving me so much grief for getting an extra ultrasound, saying they heard too many ultrasounds are bad for baby. Wish people would just respect our decisions. I never did a 12 week scan, and some people get so many more ultrasounds than I've gotten and have perfectly healthy babies.:shrug:.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Kittycat155 said:


> Never heard of 24 hour sample. May I ask what they check for? All I have is the image of Extreme Cheapskates or some similar show where the person(swear I remember it as a female) would save money by peeing in bottle.
> 
> I had so much experience peeing in cups for OPK/HPT but to go 24 hours uh...yeah.. Good luck passing it:)

To get a baseline of my urine. Mostly for whether or not there is protein in it or not. If I do currently have protein in my urine it means I've got a pre - existing kidney problem to be figured out after pregnancy. If no protein in the urine it's for comparison for third trimester if my blood pressure does rise to check for pre - eclampsia. 

Mamamac I'm the one doing that to my husband! Our last name is Wayne and I keep trying to get him to let me name him Bruce... for some reason he doesn't agree!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-extra scans aren't bad for baby. I've had so many with this and last pregnancy! 
Don't worry what anyone says :flower:


----------



## busytulip

That is funny Mushymilk! My sister decorated her son's nursery with the Batman theme so I think she would actually be envious of the opportunity. LOL That is awful about the 24 hour urine sample an I hope that it reveals that you don't have a underlying kidney issue.

newlywed-I wouldn't put much stock in what other people have to say. I pray your LO cooperates and you get to find out gender like you hope.

I love hearing all the different name ideas. My daughter has come up with a few names herself that I think would be fun to share. 
If we have a boy her top name is Hotdog followed by Bograth. If we have a girl she would like to name her Angel Flower or Roseletta. It's so precious.

My husband and I have barely discussed names. We named twin A Brennan and are fairly certain that if twin B is a girl we'll call her Avery, if a boy Elijah. Not too sure about middle names at this point. There is still time though.


----------



## GeralynB

Here's a 19 week bumpdate
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks girls. I don't know what I would do without you!! I'd be going crazy!! 

Cute bump Geralyn!


----------



## AllStar

Newlywed I had to have loads of scans with dd because of her two vessel cord to check the blood flow of the cord and her growth and she is perfectly fine!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> So I was talking to a customer at work today and she asked if I was having a boy or a girl. I told her babys legs were crossed so they couldnt tell. She told me that she's an ultrasound tech, and that they usually say that because they are pretty sure it's a girl, but they can't quite be sure and don't want to tell you wrong. So I'm preparing myself for it to be a girl (DH and I both want a boy, but I will be happy if it's a girl!!). Hopefully we find out on saturday at our private scan! :coffee:
> 
> Facebook friends are giving me so much grief for getting an extra ultrasound, saying they heard too many ultrasounds are bad for baby. Wish people would just respect our decisions. I never did a 12 week scan, and some people get so many more ultrasounds than I've gotten and have perfectly healthy babies.:shrug:.

I volunteer at a pregnancy help center once a week, and with DS, I had ultrasounds "for fun" at least once a month lol. He is perfect and healthy! People mean well, but can come across so judgmental. I don't blame you AT ALL for doing another scan.


----------



## Kittycat155

Hotdog. Oh my I love her thinking!


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> Facebook friends are giving me so much grief for getting an extra ultrasound, saying they heard too many ultrasounds are bad for baby. Wish people would just respect our decisions. I never did a 12 week scan, and some people get so many more ultrasounds than I've gotten and have perfectly healthy babies.:shrug:.

Guess I'm in trouble then because I get biweekly ultrasounds to check cervical length and from 14-18 weeks was going weekly. If you count all the weekly scans from the fertility specialist my baby has been scanned 12-14 times already. One extra scan is not going to hurt, especially if you skipped the 12 week one. And you know what I bet the remarks are coming from all the non-pregnant people. I'm finding that all my friends who have never been pregnant have the most to say. I can't imagine if I told my friends I had 12-14 scans they would probably say something too which is why I don't tell people stuff like that lol. 

You'll be fine. Do what you gotta do and hope baby cooperates this time for you.


----------



## Jcliff

I had an us every week with my dd up until 20 weeks. She is perfect.


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx
> 
> 
> Were officially prepared. Just picked up the bassinet yesterday at a yard sale and I love it was so happy to find this one . All we need now is little toiletries and such.
> 
> I took pics of most of what we have exept the pack n play and bassinet, haven't had a chance to wash and set them up yet
> 
> https://s1270.photobucket.com/user/anonymous545/library/Mobile UploadsClick to expand...

Aww lovely stuff.. will post photos of mine next time on laptop xx


----------



## staceymxxx

Cntrygal said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby is so strong with his kicks now.. even though my placenta is anterior i feel him all time and got him on video friday night... We officially have all the big items!!!!! now just for small bits like clothes and toiletries :D is anyone else prepared?xx
> 
> Wow, I'm impressed you have so much already! I've bought 2 things for the baby. 1) A quilt kit that I want my Mom to put together and quilt that I'll also be using to pick out colors for the nursery, and 2) bought a onesie over the weekend that say's "I Love My Daddy" to give to DH for Father's Day. My BFF in the whole wide world will be bringing down her sisters pack n' play w/ bassinet when she comes to paint the nursery. I'm not too concerned with getting a crib right away since I know I'll want the baby in the bassinet in the bedroom/with me. OH SIL & BIL bought us a cow bean bag for baby too. So just a few random items here. lolClick to expand...

We've only bought 2 items brand new which is car seat and a stroller for car, weve been bargain hunting big time lol! I am normally so unorganised so I just felt I had to be during pregnancy ?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Urgh. Dd2 kicked me in the bump full force and it was so painful :-( been so worried about if baby is ok, I just burst into tears. It's been a rough pregnancy with the extra scans and hospital visits for heavy bleeds. 

Just want to be full term already!


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Urgh. Dd2 kicked me in the bump full force and it was so painful :-( been so worried about if baby is ok, I just burst into tears. It's been a rough pregnancy with the extra scans and hospital visits for heavy bleeds.
> 
> Just want to be full term already!

Hope your ok! I'd ring midwife just to make sure or for a check up x


----------



## staceymxxx

On name front I picked Alistair, I hadbit picked from last winter it sounds posh lol! 

Baby has been kicking loads then over last few days hes gone quiet, very worried x


----------



## Jcliff

I was up all night with stomach issues ugh. Baby was moving and kicking like crazy I hope nothing is wrong!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Stacey. Think we are going to try and get a private scan done as soon as they can fit us in


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hopefully everything is okay yoyo! Is there any other pain besides the kick itself?


----------



## GeralynB

staceymxxx said:


> On name front I picked Alistair, I hadbit picked from last winter it sounds posh lol!
> 
> Baby has been kicking loads then over last few days hes gone quiet, very worried x

This happened to me too...the last few weeks I've been feeling kicking everyday then this week for like 2 days I felt nothing but then last night and this morning I felt him again. I think since it's still early the kicking won't be as consistent. But if you are worried maybe call the doctor and see what they say


----------



## rbourre

Baby was active all day yesterday, but was quiet this morning. I've felt him a little bit over the last half an hour. He's starting to move up past my belly button now and my belly looks lopsided. 

I went shopping last night and looked at all the baby boy clothes. I love baby boy clothes and always hoped I'd have a boy so I could buy them. I'm excited to start buying stuff, but that won't be for another 5-6 weeks. We don't want to buy a bunch of stuff just to have to pack and move it next month. I'm sure there will be times when I see something and buy it before then, but we don't want to get too much before we move.


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> On name front I picked Alistair, I hadbit picked from last winter it sounds posh lol!
> 
> Baby has been kicking loads then over last few days hes gone quiet, very worried x
> 
> This happened to me too...the last few weeks I've been feeling kicking everyday then this week for like 2 days I felt nothing but then last night and this morning I felt him again. I think since it's still early the kicking won't be as consistent. But if you are worried maybe call the doctor and see what they sayClick to expand...

I put doppler on and his heart beat is strong, I'm trying to be rational not expecting kicks to be constant but going to ring hospital in a couple of days if it carrys on x


----------



## GeralynB

staceymxxx said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> On name front I picked Alistair, I hadbit picked from last winter it sounds posh lol!
> 
> Baby has been kicking loads then over last few days hes gone quiet, very worried x
> 
> This happened to me too...the last few weeks I've been feeling kicking everyday then this week for like 2 days I felt nothing but then last night and this morning I felt him again. I think since it's still early the kicking won't be as consistent. But if you are worried maybe call the doctor and see what they sayClick to expand...
> 
> I put doppler on and his heart beat is strong, I'm trying to be rational not expecting kicks to be constant but going to ring hospital in a couple of days if it carrys on xClick to expand...

At my last appt, which was at 17 weeks, my midwife said I prob wouldn't be feeling kicks until 20-22 weeks. I told her I was already feeling them starting at 15 weeks. She said that was definitely early especially since this is my first baby. It's hard not to worry since I've already been feeling them but I have to remember it's still early. He gave me a really good kick earlier when I was drivingdefinitely reassuring to feel that!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Think baby is ok-he has been kicking me. Got my stroppy toddler to bed-she's been a nightmare today! 

Booked a 3d scan that's in 18 days, can't wait :)


----------



## vickyandchick

So glad your LO seems to be okay Yo_Yo:flower:

Is it acceptable to beat someone to death when you're pregnant? My FOB is a complete nightmare!
He said he'd come round today as it's his day off to see our puppy and how I'm doing after being in hospital then bails as he "might" be going ice skating with his friend and some random girl and that he's been busy all day, found out his version of busy is watching his mate play xbox all day :growlmad:
He knows how stressed and terrified I was from being there yesterday and on top of that one of my dogs is dying:cry: He knows all this and I thought he might want to show me some support.
I have given him SO many chances and I thought he might actually give a flying f**k that I was in hospital whilst 5 months pregnant with his son but no.
I feel so terrible that I can't get my son's dad to even care:cry:


----------



## ljo1984

I'd not felt movement all yesterday evening, actually got Doppler out for first time in weeks and found hb. Felt small movement once last night and this morning, finally got loads of movement this afternoon so was a very quiet 24 hours. Did not like it at all :-(


----------



## rbourre

Baby has been flopping around and kicking all afternoon. I can't get him to kick my hand though, he stops kicking every time I put my hand on my belly to feel. I want to feel a kick from the outside, but so far I haven't because he does this every time. If he is anything like my daughter, he will be kicking me really hard in a few weeks.


----------



## Baby3onboard

Just wanted to share our name choice. We already have a Noah Thomas and an Eli Chase, this baby boy will be Joshua Colton. Not sure yet if we'll call him Joshua or Colton. Love hearing everyone else's choices. Had appointment today. Belly measured well, heartbeat was 138 and she said swelling of my feet/ankles was not an issue because blood pressure was ok. Not real happy with my weight gain- but think my feet might weigh 2 pounds each! :)


----------



## AllStar

Baby3onboard I love the names Noah and Eli, they were both on our original list


----------



## whigfield

So sorry to hear, vickyandchick. :hugs: Hopefully he will come round the closer you get to your DD. You split up fairly recently, didn't you? :hugs:

Glad to hear everything's fine YoYo!


----------



## La Mere

Glad baby boy seems to be doing okay, Yo_Yo!

Vicky- I am very sorry your FOB is being so insensitive! Hopefully he comes to his senses soon and starts being there for you!

21 wks today! Here are my most recent bump pics! Measuring on schedule still, all my levels are normal and baby's HR was at 158 the other night when I checked it! I thought of a girl's name I really liked, and Dh likes it too... except that it's so long! :haha: Anyway, it's Emberlee Savannah...
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-04 14.36.59.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 6









2014-06-04 14.36.52.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6









2014-06-04 14.36.17.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yoyo I'm glad you're a bit more reassured and you have a scan to look forward to. I'm sure all is fine.

As for me I have had the worst day. I'm worried about the impact of all the stress on the baby. This morning I found out that my friend (age 33) who has been having cancer treatment for a year has been told there's nothing more they can do and may only have a few weeks left. As if that wasn't enough I then received a call this afternoon to say my mum and partner were involved in a major car crash on holiday in Scotland and my mum was taken to hospital by air ambulance. She seems ok except for a broken pelvis, 2 broken arms and a bruised face and her partner has fractured his sternum but she's in shock and will be in for a few days. I really want to see her but she's so far away and I'm supposed to be flying to New York tomorrow for my holiday! Mum has insisted I still go and she's fine but I do worry... What a day.


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> Baby has been flopping around and kicking all afternoon. I can't get him to kick my hand though, he stops kicking every time I put my hand on my belly to feel. I want to feel a kick from the outside, but so far I haven't because he does this every time. If he is anything like my daughter, he will be kicking me really hard in a few weeks.

Mine does the same thing! I get super hard kicks, but as soon as I put my hand on my belly, the kicks stop!


----------



## newlywed2013

I have been craving soda soooo bad, and I know it's terrible for me! I can't stay away from it! I'm seriously considering investing in a soda stream so that It's not aaaas bad...


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to sideline your conversations but I love seeing all these lovely baby bumps. Everyone looks so cute and I seriously thought I did too. I'll be posting a bump pic tomorrow after I get together for the day but i am finding it so strange that people are actually shocked when I say I am pregnant, like uh yes, this is def a baby it's not just fat!!! And it's like 3 different people now, I'm so confused. Here is my bump at 20 weeks and I'm over 22 now and clearly bigger yet we went to an amusement park over the weekend and I ran into a nice women I know from a local restaurant she's a hostess so she always chit chats with us and she was seriously like "oh why aren't you going on any rides" and I responded "because I can't I'm pregnant" and she looked at me so strange and said "are you really I had no idea, does so and so know? " I mean granted ive only gained between 3-5 lbs but still ...I look pregnant.

Dh says that people probably just don't want to assume and offend me. But honestly I think it might be more offensive that people think I'm just fat. Lol

And just today I bought a bedding set from this woman on craigslist and I met her on my lunch break and bless her heart she was so nice and gave me such a great deal and even brought other stuff to give for free but even she was like uh, are you pregnant now? Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AshleyLK

sprite30 said:


> Sorry to sideline your conversations but I love seeing all these lovely baby bumps. Everyone looks so cute and I seriously thought I did too. I'll be posting a bump pic tomorrow after I get together for the day but i am finding it so strange that people are actually shocked when I say I am pregnant, like uh yes, this is def a baby it's not just fat!!! And it's like 3 different people now, I'm so confused. Here is my bump at 20 weeks and I'm over 22 now and clearly bigger yet we went to an amusement park over the weekend and I ran into a nice women I know from a local restaurant she's a hostess so she always chit chats with us and she was seriously like "oh why aren't you going on any rides" and I responded "because I can't I'm pregnant" and she looked at me so strange and said "are you really I had no idea, does so and so know? " I mean granted ive only gained between 3-5 lbs but still ...I look pregnant.
> 
> Dh says that people probably just don't want to assume and offend me. But honestly I think it might be more offensive that people think I'm just fat. Lol
> 
> And just today I bought a bedding set from this woman on craigslist and I met her on my lunch break and bless her heart she was so nice and gave me such a great deal and even brought other stuff to give for free but even she was like uh, are you pregnant now? Lol


I think some people think it is "impolite" to assume one is pregnant...especially if you assume wrong and the individual just packed on a few pounds in the mid-section. :shrug:


----------



## sprite30

Here is my 9+3 pic, this is probably very close to my normal weight maybe alittle bloating
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sprite30

AshleyLK;32869599
I think some people think it is "impolite" to assume one is pregnant...especially if you assume wrong and the individual just packed on a few pounds in the mid-section. :shrug:[/QUOTE said:

> Very true, but I can't wait until I clearly look pregnant


----------



## newlywed2013

I agree, I havent had a whole lot of people say anything about me being pregnant without me saying something first, I think it's just being polite. I can't tell you how many people asked when my baby was due waaay before we got pregnant. Now nobody says anything! Lol

I think you look pregnant! Do you usually wear looser shirts though? I notice I get more comments when I wear something tighter, or something that has a tie or belt above my bump. When I wear a looser shirt I dont even think I look pregnant, just fat :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Right, geez I guess I can't win, before I got pregnant everyone was asking me when we were gonna have kids probably trying to figure out if I was already pregnant lol and now nothing. 

Thanks I'm glad someone besides my dh thinks so. I have been wearing looser shirts lately actually. I used to wear nothing but those v neck tank tops from old navy but I find I'm constantly pulling them down or adjusting it so I went out and bought a whole bunch of looser shirts that I thought I could probably wear during and after I have baby.


----------



## MamaMac123

Mushy milk - Bruce Wayne.... :rofl: awesome!

Love all the bumps ladies! I'll need to post an updated one soon. 

Vicky - sorry your having a rough time with fob :hugs:

Loopy - so sorry about your friend and mom! :( :hugs: 

Yo yo - glad baby is okay! Yay for the scan coming up! 

I had my first experience of a stranger knowin pregnant without telling them two weekends ago. I was do excited! I'm overweight so for a long time I just looked my fat self haha Now I finally look pregnant enough that people assume it. It definitely helps when I wear maternity clothes. If I wear regular loose clothes I just look fat again. Clothes that accentuate the bump make it obvious. 

Totally excited tonight! I'm laying here reading through posts and I'm feeling one of the babies move! I've felt them a couple times but only for a moment. This time I'm feeling it softly but it's happening every few minutes...little soft flutters right around where Baby A was at the scan last week. :cloud9: I love this so much! Can't wait to feel them more clearly and consistently!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sprite-lovely bump! It's an obvious bump to me and very neat :) I do think some people wait for you to bring up your bunp before mentioning it even when it's obvious. Mind you, that's better than my poor sil-she was in the shops a week it so after having her baby and someone asked when she was due! :haha:

Mamamac-aww how cute your little babies are moving-I wonder what it's like with twins. Must be amazing to carry two babies :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura-I'm so sorry about your friend honey :hugs:

And your mum having an accident-so glad they are both ok. I can imagine the worry your going through, but I think a holiday sounds just what you need :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Vicky I say go ahead! Or at least just a good beating! You and tie baby don't deserve to be treated like that by him. I really do hope he pulls his act together before you give birth. 

Laura that's really awful stuff going on for you. I'm sorry your friend got such awful news. And on top of it your mom getting in an accident. On the bright side she is alive and will recover and be okay! 

Sprite you look pregnant to me, but as others said with a loose fitting top probably not. I truly do not look pregnant at all! I'm really tall and so is my torso so baby is still pretty low. And he's pushed all my organs up giving me a pooch above my belly button. Which my belly button doesn't want to move out any further. So I look awfully awkwardly fat. 

To anyone who gives me a weird look of questioning whether I'm really pregnant or just a little fatter can go screw off. I can't wait to look obviously pregnant, but for myself not others. People are going to judge no matter what.


----------



## AllStar

So sorry you've had such an awful day Laura :hugs: 

I've had quite a few people ask if I'm pregnant in the last week or so. Some say my bump is huge for 21 weeks and a couple have said it's tiny and they wouldn't have thought I was that far along?! So who knows lol 

It's so lovely to feel movement isn't it mamamac, I can imagine you'll be getting a lot more soon with two in there! 

Dd fell asleep with her head on my bump last night and baby was kicking her head! Then twice she moved it and he moved where he was kicking to where her head was! As if she was annoying him


----------



## kel21

Sprite maybe get a ribbon and tie it above your bump with your looser tops? That would make it more obvious :) I find I get less comments with looser shirts too.

Vicky I hope things work out the way you want them too. Maybe not call him for awhile and see if he seeks you out? Good , uck hun, I can't imagine how hard it must be to be going through that at this point! :hugs:

Laura what a crappy day! Glad your Mom only has injuries that she can recover from and sorry about your friend. Try to have a good time on your holiday:hugs:

Sorry for anyone I missed, it's been awhile since I posted in here. Had a great vacation in ca, but glad to be home! My ds was a total stinker, but it is partially my fault. They are 1 hour behind our usual time and my parents like to stay up late so we weren't getting to bed until after midnight for almost 5 days! Ugh.

I got a call from the ultrasound place saying they need to scan me again which freaked me out! But I finally got a hold of my dr and apparently they were unable to get all of the measurements they needed so it is just to finish things up. So now I am super excited I get to see my little boy again! 10 days :happydance:


----------



## cntrygrl

Here is my bump :)
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kel21

Every time I try to post a pic lately it says I can't due to low memory. Does anyone know what that means and how to fix it?


----------



## cntrygrl

Are you posting from your phone?


----------



## kel21

Never mind! Got it! Was trying to do it from my tablet, but I guess I had too pics on it. Got rid of them and now it works :wacko:

So here is my bump pics from this am. 22w5d
 



Attached Files:







20140605_073210.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol I was going to recommend getting rid of some pictures.


----------



## newlywed2013

Cute bumps ladies! My most recent- at 19 weeks 6 days. 

I cant figure out how to post pics from my phone.. it wont let me! I have to get on the computer to do it...

Also, we leave tonight! Driving halfway to my parents tonight, the rest of the way in the morning. It isnt a long drive.. 11-12 hours depending on traffic around chicago :dohh: and then saturday is our private scan and sundays our gender reveal party!

My mom decided that we can find out the gender at the private scan, that we dont have to wait until sunday, but part of me still wants to be surprised at the party.. I'm so torn!!
 



Attached Files:







10339619_10152076122396924_8898786036174748007_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## rbourre

I did too much yesterday and I'm paying for it today, my back is killing me. I'm having a yard sale on Saturday and went through all the baby toys and my storage closet to get stuff to sell. Today I am taking it easy.


----------



## Cntrygal

busytulip said:


> Rbourre congrats on the blue bump, I think the announcement still turned out lovely.
> 
> Thanks Sprite and MamaMac!
> 
> I love the idea of an owl themed nursery-it works well for either gender.
> 
> Cntrygal is that your latest bump pic featured for your profile? Super cute!
> 
> I will be praying for good news for you Mrs. Eleflump on the 19th :hugs:

Yes, a friend of mine took it, unknown to me, over the weekend while I was looking for a card for DH. Thank you! Some days it feels tiny, other days it feels huge!


----------



## MamaMac123

Loving all the bump shots ladies! :) Here's my latest, a comparison between today (week 19) and week 14:



19 Weeks Today! :happydance: 

Can't believe I'm this far! I remember making my 3D scan apt a couple months ago and feeling like it was so far away and now it's here! October will be here before we know it! 

Next big milestone beyond the halfway point next week (though with twins I probably hit my halfway a couple weeks ago!) is V-Day. Just get me to 24 weeks!!! :) 

After that we have end of work time probably in August and then babies in October! Hoping the hot summer flies by! 

I'm having some pains now in my numb thigh. Not constant but just a sharp jab once or twice a day. Hope it's not a big deal. If it gets worse going to call my doc. Also having lots of carpal tunnel pain and numbness in my right hand. So annoying! 

I've thought I felt the baby or babies again a few times today, though not as much as last night. Can't wait to feel them more!!!


----------



## sprite30

Aww such cute bumps everyone has thanks so much for sharing. 

Here is my updated 22+6 pic. I gained 2 lbs just this week. Eek! Ok gotta cut back on the snacks now lol

I decided to wear just a tank top so you can really see the bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## La Mere

Adorable bumps everyone!! I love seeing comparison pics! I am thinking of doing a comparison collage of my bumps from all my pregnancies to see if I can tell by how I am carrying if it is a boy or girl. 

Hey ladies, a name came to me a few days ago and I shared it with my Dh. He likes it but he thinks it will be too long for him to remember, lol. It's Emberlee Savannah. He says he does like it a lot, he just doesn't want to forget how to spell his daughter's name (if we are having a girl) like leaving the "h" off of Savannah or putting "ly" on the end of Emberlee instead of the "lee". What do you girls think?


----------



## kel21

Cute bumps!

La mere I think that is a beautiful name! He'd get 6sed to the spelling I bet! Lol


----------



## GeralynB

Lamere - very pretty. I'm sure DH would get used to it


----------



## AshleyLK

Bump photo from today, hopefully you can see it through the mess on the mirror, just got it out from storage after moving across the country. 


Note to self: Clean the mirror. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, ladies... I'd like to come up with a couple more girl names and the same number of boy names so we can have so picked out and then can meet our little mystery pumpkin to see which name suits them best!


----------



## zephyr

La mere - Emberlee is a cute name :) im not sure about the spelling. I think whatever looks best with the last name is probably the better way to go. Your hubby will get used to the spelling :)

We had the same issue with Lilybelle.
I couldnt decide on Lilliebelle, Lillybelle, Lily-Belle or Lilybelle.
So I just went with the last one. Our last name is Hartnell and I thought it looked the best with it.
have no idea what middle name we will use tho. 

I have been cleaning like mad trying to get rid of clutter and junk. Before we moved to this city we downsized to the essentials and somehow we have accumulated so much stuff. its driving me crazy so I started with the kids toys. Bagged up 3 bags of them!! The linen cupboard is on my list next as soon as I have the energy to move and my back stops aching lol


----------



## jmandrews

Such beautiful bumps!! I can't believe everyone is I'm the 2nd Tri and some so close to the 3rd Tri! Congrats on all the most recent gender reveals :) boys are still in the lead :) hope you ladies are all doing well. I like to pop in here every now and then to see how you all are and new things are happening in your lives. 

Not much happening here. Im currently in the TWW yay! FX for. Feb baby. I still can't believe I won't be having a October baby with u ladies. I loved this group. So glad I can stay in touch. Will be testing next week! Can't wait!


----------



## zephyr

Good luck with your testing jm! It's really good to hear how you are :) I hope you get a sticky very soon!!

This is my 22+5 bump pic. It is so high. Im not sure why. My uterus is up by my ribs already.
the only other time I was this high was with the twins so maybe my uterus is just really stretchy after having them? None of my singles were this high this early.

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140606_162204_zpsd1633af7.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely bumps ladies! :) 

JM-fingers crossed, well I have everything crossed for you honey. :flower: you'll always be one of the Bumkins Group, even with a Feb etc baby :)


----------



## Jcliff

zephyr said:


> Good luck with your testing jm! It's really good to hear how you are :) I hope you get a sticky very soon!!
> 
> This is my 22+5 bump pic. It is so high. Im not sure why. My uterus is up by my ribs already.
> the only other time I was this high was with the twins so maybe my uterus is just really stretchy after having them? None of my singles were this high this early.
> 
> https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140606_162204_zpsd1633af7.jpg

My bump is super high too. I already feel rib kicks. Carrying completely different then with my daughter.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cute bump Jcliff. 

I've never been kicked in the ribs! I always seem to carry really low!


----------



## La Mere

Oh, rib kicks are killers! Since I am so short and have such a short torso.. ugh, both my daughter and son loved to kick me in the ribs and keep their feet lodged between them! By that time in my pregnancy I was so ready to not be pregnant anymore... :haha:

zephyr - I hadn't though of that, lol. I guess because we didn't have that issue with my LO's names. I don't really like the spelling with the "ly" on the end for some reason and I think changing it to "leigh" would make the matter worse! :haha: Our last name is Wilson, so I really think any of them would work.


----------



## newlywed2013

So I finally got the full results of my ultrasound. I was measuring 3 days ahead, I have an anterior placenta, and they couldn't get the "4 chamber view" of babies heart... Should I worry about that?


----------



## ljo1984

My first they had trouble seeing one chamber cause of her position and she wouldn't move. They just asked me to go back the following week. All was fine.


----------



## Jcliff

Yo_Yo said:


> Cute bump Jcliff.
> 
> I've never been kicked in the ribs! I always seem to carry really low!

That's not me hehe


----------



## Yo_Yo

:haha: oh yes! Now I see it's zephyrs! 

I really should use my eyes better!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> So I finally got the full results of my ultrasound. I was measuring 3 days ahead, I have an anterior placenta, and they couldn't get the "4 chamber view" of babies heart... Should I worry about that?

It's probably just baby's position. I have to go back next Friday because they couldn't get a proper view of something, but I'm not sure what. My friend had to go back after her ultrasound because they couldn't get a good view of the chambers in baby's heart and when she went back, everything was fine.


----------



## sprite30

I wouldn't worry about it right now, newlywed, are they going to have you back for a repeat scan to try again. They had some trouble getting spinal measurements when I went but she just made me get up walk around a lay back down and baby just moved a tiny bit enough to get what they needed.

I can't remember who it was who posted about making a 11-12 hour drive coming up but if you're reading this can you let me know how that goes? We have just booked our vacation for July 4th week and it'll be a 12 hour drive and I'll be 27/28 weeks at that point. Dr said it's fine just make sure I'm stopping often to get out and move legs and stuff but I'm a bit nervous. But soooo excited for a vacation I need some sooo badly and I'll be counting down the days.


----------



## SisterRose

Ive never had rib kicks either, I always carry so low!


----------



## kel21

With my ds he assumed the position early, which meant he spent a lot of time kicking my ribs! This one is sideways all the way at the bottom!


----------



## sprite30

I hope my baby gets into position soon because her kicking my cervix does not feel good and the doc said as long as I can tell it's a kick I'm fine but it's like a shock when she kicks and sometimes she kicks hard now. Doc says I might just be sensitive in that area....and I said yeah, because she keeps kicking me lol. Please turn baby, please LOL


----------



## SisterRose

My second daughter was head down and in position from 20 weeks until birth. Still no rib kicks! first daughter was breech until around 35 weeks, no rib kicks but a lot of pain to my bladder :'(
both my girls had short legs too though :-D hehe


----------



## La Mere

Haha, it's probably because my kids take after their tall daddy, lol. I'm like 5'0" and Dh is 5' 10". So far no rib kicks with this little one, but I am sure they will start all too soon!


----------



## cntrygrl

This lil guy is low but likes to put his feet and arms straight up. At the doctors earlier I'm not sure if it was punches or kicks right below my breast bone.


----------



## sprite30

I've been trying to get dh to feel some of the kicks but because she's so low he can't feel it but as soon as he puts his hand on me she stops kicking lol so now I know how to calm her down


----------



## StarBrites

It's my V-Day today! 

Feeling nauseous today :( I can feel LO often now. I get lots of punches/kicks to my cervix which feels like shocks and it hurts a bit! She moves A LOT. I can see my tummy moving. I also have the worst sciatica pain in my right leg. It's been going on for about a week now. It has me limping and in tears sometimes. I'm hopefully going to the beach tomorrow to go swimming, so maybe that will help a bit. It seems like my belly always has pressure so I wonder if that just means she's head down, I'm quite uncomfortable!

I have a yeast infection and had to see a different doctor about it because mine was booked up for weeks.. he prescribed me 3 suppositories for Terconazole and I take my last one tonight. It kind of freaks me out everything I've read about it but he knew I was pregnant and said it seems to be the safest option during pregnancy. I hope nothing comes of it.

My belly button is doing some weird stuff today. The top is like.. flipping or something. I used to have a pretty deep innie. It freaks me out haha. I'll post a photo 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7527.png
File size: 417.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm so jealous of all these bumps! I'm still just looking extra fat. I'm 6' tall though so I don't expect anything anytime soon.

I do feel kicks all the time now though! I keep trying to get my husband to see if he can feel them but they're not strong enough yet for that. 

Had blood drawn the other day and turned in my 24 hour urine to check my kidneys and fit my results back last night. Everything is okay with them. So that's good to know. Now just keeping a close eye on possibility of pre - eclampsia.


----------



## zephyr

I get a few rib stretches too, both my single girls did it a lot also. They would push against my ribs and stay there and id have to poke them to get them to stop and as soon as I took my hand away they would give me a quick kick and then go back to it again lol

I never really had it with my boy because he stayed breech till really late but my ribs were bruised because of his hard head between them.

And the twins. ..... well they were up in my ribs AND low down in my pelvis so I had both rib pain and awful pelvis pain that stopped me from being able to move/walk without every step being agony :(
so. .... for now I think I'm okay with the rib kicks lol I am worried about getting that pelvis pain I had. Im hoping since its only one I wont get it! it had started by this point already.

I'm feeling the baby kick more and more now. I got woken up at 5am to it kicking away :p


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm not sure whether my little boy is doing somersaults or it's a combination of punchs and kicks but I get it low down on my bladder & cervix and I'm getting the add one I my ribs!! At my scan on Monday he was breach, feet right on my bladder so it may be punches to my ribs. 

I've got awful pelvis pain. It's started way earlier than last time. I hear it crunching too sometimes. Got a phsyio appointment on Monday, hoping they'll be able to do some magic on it!!


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it right now, newlywed, are they going to have you back for a repeat scan to try again. They had some trouble getting spinal measurements when I went but she just made me get up walk around a lay back down and baby just moved a tiny bit enough to get what they needed.
> 
> I can't remember who it was who posted about making a 11-12 hour drive coming up but if you're reading this can you let me know how that goes? We have just booked our vacation for July 4th week and it'll be a 12 hour drive and I'll be 27/28 weeks at that point. Dr said it's fine just make sure I'm stopping often to get out and move legs and stuff but I'm a bit nervous. But soooo excited for a vacation I need some sooo badly and I'll be counting down the days.

I go back in 4 Weeks. 

And that was me. We ended up splitting it in half. But it went well. The extra stops to pee were enough to stretch. I did swell a little though, my ankles and fingers.


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it right now, newlywed, are they going to have you back for a repeat scan to try again. They had some trouble getting spinal measurements when I went but she just made me get up walk around a lay back down and baby just moved a tiny bit enough to get what they needed.
> 
> I can't remember who it was who posted about making a 11-12 hour drive coming up but if you're reading this can you let me know how that goes? We have just booked our vacation for July 4th week and it'll be a 12 hour drive and I'll be 27/28 weeks at that point. Dr said it's fine just make sure I'm stopping often to get out and move legs and stuff but I'm a bit nervous. But soooo excited for a vacation I need some sooo badly and I'll be counting down the days.
> 
> I go back in 4 Weeks.
> 
> And that was me. We ended up splitting it in half. But it went well. The extra stops to pee were enough to stretch. I did swell a little though, my ankles and fingers.Click to expand...

That's good that your going back in 4 weeks and also good that your drive went well. Going there well pretty much have to drive straight but coming home we can stop a lot and maybe even split the trip up since I don't have to be back to work until Monday. I wonder if drinking more water will reduce or make swelling worse? Off to google i go lol I also read to wear compression socks but I hate them so I don't know about all that.


----------



## Jcliff

Went to a movie today..it was so loud, baby did not like it and kicked the entire time LOL


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it right now, newlywed, are they going to have you back for a repeat scan to try again. They had some trouble getting spinal measurements when I went but she just made me get up walk around a lay back down and baby just moved a tiny bit enough to get what they needed.
> 
> I can't remember who it was who posted about making a 11-12 hour drive coming up but if you're reading this can you let me know how that goes? We have just booked our vacation for July 4th week and it'll be a 12 hour drive and I'll be 27/28 weeks at that point. Dr said it's fine just make sure I'm stopping often to get out and move legs and stuff but I'm a bit nervous. But soooo excited for a vacation I need some sooo badly and I'll be counting down the days.
> 
> I go back in 4 Weeks.
> 
> And that was me. We ended up splitting it in half. But it went well. The extra stops to pee were enough to stretch. I did swell a little though, my ankles and fingers.Click to expand...
> 
> That's good that your going back in 4 weeks and also good that your drive went well. Going there well pretty much have to drive straight but coming home we can stop a lot and maybe even split the trip up since I don't have to be back to work until Monday. I wonder if drinking more water will reduce or make swelling worse? Off to google i go lol I also read to wear compression socks but I hate them so I don't know about all that.Click to expand...


I think we are going straight through on our way back so I will let you know... 


Anyone elses baby kick when there's anotherbaby crying?


----------



## rbourre

My baby was kicking at dinner like crazy while my daughter was crying. We were eating dinner and she just started crying and freaking out, we couldn't figure out why but the baby was kicking my bladder so hard that I had to stop eating to pee.


----------



## zephyr

Mine kicks when the twins are running around squealing and laughing. One of then does this high pitched scream and thinks it's funny and every time she does it the baby jumps and kicks a few times the poor thing lol
so I guess this means they can hear the outside now?


----------



## ljo1984

Jcliff said:


> Went to a movie today..it was so loud, baby did not like it and kicked the entire time LOL

Lol I went to see the last Harry potter with my youngest and she was kicking loads!! Loads of dramatic music and noises/bangs. I was further along too so massive kicks!


----------



## vickyandchick

Happy V-Day StarBrites :D

I seem to be carrying really high too, I always get movement around my belly button and in my ribs. Then he'll flip round and kick me really low:haha: 
Also he seems to love when I drink tea or eat brown toast, he always goes nuts afterwards :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-happy V Day for yesterday! :)

It's my V Day today! :) great feeling.


----------



## mommyberry

Having a hard time as my dad is hospitalized for an unknown infection. He had severe stomachache and has been in the ICU for the last 4 days. Mom is worried sick and I'm at my mom's trying to morally support her. All kinds of investigations are being done to find out the cause of that wretched pain.

I'm stressed and all my relatives insist that I go back to my house and leave mom and dad in their care. But I believe at times like these I cannot stay peacefully wherever I stay. 

Baby seems to be okay as he kicks, punches and flips a lot since last week (Jun 2). My bump is so obvious that strangers (nurses at the hospital where dad is) also told me to go home, rest and be at peace and not hang around morose places like hospitals for long. 

Need all your prayers that Dad should be okay.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-sending you my thoughts :hugs: sounds a tough time or you and your family, and I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mommyberry--praying all turns out well with your dad very soon. I'm the same way--I would have a hard time going home. Try to take care of yourself and get some rest when you can!


----------



## newlywed2013

Ultrasound today with 3d images, and a4d sneak! Hoping baby cooperates today for our gender reveal tomorrow!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hope you have a great scan NW!!! Will they check the heart chambers today for you as well? (I assume this one is a private scan, but it'd be nice for you to have the reassurance!)


----------



## Jcliff

24 weeks. Yikes!
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## vickyandchick

Happy V-Day Yo_Yo, must be such a relief as it's all been stressful for you so far :)

Mommyberry- sending :hugs: and prayers for your dad.

Jcliff- your bump is awesome :D


----------



## newlywed2013

They didn't check the heart, but baby was great! uncrossed it's legs just long enough, hubby and my mom know, the rest of us, including me, find out tomorrow at the party! Got to watch baby open and close it's mouth, stick it's tongue out, etc. the private scan was amazing!


----------



## kel21

So glad everything went well newlywed!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> They didn't check the heart, but baby was great! uncrossed it's legs just long enough, hubby and my mom know, the rest of us, including me, find out tomorrow at the party! Got to watch baby open and close it's mouth, stick it's tongue out, etc. the private scan was amazing!

yay!!! Have fun at the party! : )


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> They didn't check the heart, but baby was great! uncrossed it's legs just long enough, hubby and my mom know, the rest of us, including me, find out tomorrow at the party! Got to watch baby open and close it's mouth, stick it's tongue out, etc. the private scan was amazing!

You're good...I wouldn't be able to not know if hubby knew


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> They didn't check the heart, but baby was great! uncrossed it's legs just long enough, hubby and my mom know, the rest of us, including me, find out tomorrow at the party! Got to watch baby open and close it's mouth, stick it's tongue out, etc. the private scan was amazing!
> 
> You're good...I wouldn't be able to not know if hubby knewClick to expand...

Lol it's hard, but it's only one day, and he's not torturing me or anything, he's being good about it! Which really surprises me


----------



## Laelani

Hi ladies!!!!! Hope you are all having a good weekend!! Things for me are pretty good. I have been having a lot of back issues and I am feeling pretty down that I am going to have to take my belly ring out soon and it will most likely grow over before I am able to put it back in. :( Otherwise things are great! Today we went and bought our first big baby item which was so exciting. My parents have purchased most of our big stuff but since they live 4 hours away we have yet to see any of it so it was pretty exciting to have some baby stuff around the house. The best part was it was on sale half price today! 

I also wanted to get in on the bump pics as well. This is one I took earlier this week at exact 22 weeks. 

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab30/Laelani21/photo2_zps4e8315a4.jpg

The baby's bouncer. The little ears on the headrest is just too cute. 

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab30/Laelani21/photo3_zps0d829a54.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

Larlani-you have such a cute bump :) 

Sorry your having back pains-have you seen your doctor about it for advice? A bump support belt might help, so look into it honey.

What a nice baby bouncer :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww love these bump pics ladies :) I really must take one myself!

Newlywed-hope you enjoy your gender reveal party. Come tell us when your done if you have a boy or girl! :)

Vickyandchick-thanks. It's been a long pregnancy, hopefully times going to move faster now. Not long until your v day :)
Have you decided on what your doing with your parents moving now?


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> Aww love these bump pics ladies :) I really must take one myself!
> 
> Newlywed-hope you enjoy your gender reveal party. Come tell us when your done if you have a boy or girl! :)
> 
> Vickyandchick-thanks. It's been a long pregnancy, hopefully times going to move faster now. Not long until your v day :)
> Have you decided on what your doing with your parents moving now?

I know, tuesday cannot get here quick enough:happydance:
No not yet, they said they may be staying here but with everything going on I've not had the mind to think about everything.

Newlywed enjoy your gender reveal, I couldn't imagine not knowing when others do lol


----------



## AshleyLK

Happy v-day yoyo!...with all the health scares this must be some comfort for ya!


----------



## Laelani

Yo_Yo said:


> Larlani-you have such a cute bump :)
> 
> Sorry your having back pains-have you seen your doctor about it for advice? A bump support belt might help, so look into it honey.
> 
> What a nice baby bouncer :)

Aww thanks! I am not sure what can be done but the doctor will know about it on Friday. I only see my doctor once a month. :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mommyberry - my thoughts are with you and I'm keeping everything crossed for your dad. What a horrible time.

Sprite - I've just done a 7.5 hour flight to New York and a 12 hour drive to Toronto and all was well. I drank lots of water which required me to stop regularly to pee and stretch my legs! I do have a cold now though despite it being baking hot outside.

Loving all the bump pics. Here is mine at 22+2 days at Niagara Falls. I used this picture as my Facebook announcement which I've only just felt comfortable doing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## vickyandchick

Loopy Laura said:


> Mommyberry - my thoughts are with you and I'm keeping everything crossed for your dad. What a horrible time.
> 
> Sprite - I've just done a 7.5 hour flight to New York and a 12 hour drive to Toronto and all was well. I drank lots of water which required me to stop regularly to pee and stretch my legs! I do have a cold now though despite it being baking hot outside.
> 
> Loving all the bump pics. Here is mine at 22+2 days at Niagara Falls. I used this picture as my Facebook announcement which I've only just felt comfortable doing!

What a lovely photo! :D 
I STILL haven't announced on Facebook yet:dohh: I think I'm too scared in case something goes wrong.


----------



## kel21

Great bump pics ladies!

Lealani with my ds I kept my belly ring in the whole time! I ended up taking it out awhile after and letting it close, which I now regret.

I ended up catching another stomach bug, I've never had so many tummy issues until I got pg the second time. Good grief!


----------



## rbourre

Laelani said:


> Hi ladies!!!!! Hope you are all having a good weekend!! Things for me are pretty good. I have been having a lot of back issues and I am feeling pretty down that I am going to have to take my belly ring out soon and it will most likely grow over before I am able to put it back in. :( Otherwise things are great! Today we went and bought our first big baby item which was so exciting. My parents have purchased most of our big stuff but since they live 4 hours away we have yet to see any of it so it was pretty exciting to have some baby stuff around the house. The best part was it was on sale half price today!
> 
> I also wanted to get in on the bump pics as well. This is one I took earlier this week at exact 22 weeks.
> 
> https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab30/Laelani21/photo2_zps4e8315a4.jpg
> 
> The baby's bouncer. The little ears on the headrest is just too cute.
> 
> https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab30/Laelani21/photo3_zps0d829a54.jpg

I have the same bouncy seat, it's just a slightly different pattern (since it's 2 years old). My daughter loved it and I hope this baby does too.


----------



## rbourre

Baby has been kicking like crazy the last 2 days. I got my first big kick yesterday and it made me jump. He kicks my bladder a lot but this was a big kick right above my belly button. 

We had a yard sale yesterday to try to get rid of baby girl stuff. I was selling everything really cheap but didn't get rid of much. I ended up posting it all to my local buy and sell page on Facebook. Today I went out and bought baby his first item for his room. I want to decorate the room with dogs. It has a string to hang so I am either going to put it on his door or maybe above the crib.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/IMG-20140608-01667.jpg


----------



## Laelani

@kel21 - I am hoping I can keep mine in but my belly button is starting to pop out and I wondering if it will bother the piercing. Did you have this issue?


----------



## GeralynB

I took my belly button ring out a couple weeks ago. I don't really care if it closes up


----------



## lauraemily17

You can get special belly bars for pregnancy. They're a type of plastic I think so they bend and can be comfortably kept in until the end. 

I had one last time but still gave up with it by the time I reached the 30's. It just stuck out too far by then and looked a bit odd under clothes! 

Mine did close up too :(


----------



## ljo1984

I've still got my normal bar in but have bought a mat one for when I need it. I've kept it open through two previous pregnancies, love my belly button piercing, don't want to loose that  x


----------



## AllStar

Lovely photo loopy Laura! 

We announced on fb a few weeks ago but we haven't announced that it's a boy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow loopy Laura-that's a awesome way to announce baby with a pic like that. Looks like you had/are having a nice time over there :)


----------



## sprite30

Loopy Laura said:


> Mommyberry - my thoughts are with you and I'm keeping everything crossed for your dad. What a horrible time.
> 
> Sprite - I've just done a 7.5 hour flight to New York and a 12 hour drive to Toronto and all was well. I drank lots of water which required me to stop regularly to pee and stretch my legs! I do have a cold now though despite it being baking hot outside.
> 
> Loving all the bump pics. Here is mine at 22+2 days at Niagara Falls. I used this picture as my Facebook announcement which I've only just felt comfortable doing!

Such a lovely pic and niagra falls in the backgrounds make it even better. I'm so glad your travels went well makes me feel a bit better about making my trip. Less then 4 weeks before our vacation.


----------



## newlywed2013

It's a girl! My mom decorated a box with gender neutral balloons to throw me off, and under the balloons was a pink teddy!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Awww!!! What a cute reveal, NW! Congrats on the baby girl! : )


----------



## kel21

Laelani said:


> @kel21 - I am hoping I can keep mine in but my belly button is starting to pop out and I wondering if it will bother the piercing. Did you have this issue?

My belly button went real flat and then only slightly came out, so it was never an issue. 

Congrats on the girl newlywed!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on the girl newlywed! Welcome to team :pink:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on the girl newlywed! 

Lovely bump photos everyone. 

I've been feeling awful cramps in my lower abdomen for about an hour or two at some point they get stronger but never quite go away. Is this Braxton hicks? Or something else? Should I be worried or go in for a check?


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats on girl!
Baby boy quiet today! But just started to get kicks really low! Ouch


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Congrats on the girl newlywed!
> 
> Lovely bump photos everyone.
> 
> I've been feeling awful cramps in my lower abdomen for about an hour or two at some point they get stronger but never quite go away. Is this Braxton hicks? Or something else? Should I be worried or go in for a check?

Never hurts to call the doc just to check, but I'm sure all is well. With my son, I never felt BH contractions until third trimester, and they weren't really painful. It was more just like my whole belly would tighten up. I know some people get them earlier, though.

Are you hydrated? I would try chugging some water, and put up those feet and rest. I'm sure it's fine, but if it worries you, just holler at your doc for some peace of mind. I hope they let up soon!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SoBlessedMama said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the girl newlywed!
> 
> Lovely bump photos everyone.
> 
> I've been feeling awful cramps in my lower abdomen for about an hour or two at some point they get stronger but never quite go away. Is this Braxton hicks? Or something else? Should I be worried or go in for a check?
> 
> Never hurts to call the doc just to check, but I'm sure all is well. With my son, I never felt BH contractions until third trimester, and they weren't really painful. It was more just like my whole belly would tighten up. I know some people get them earlier, though.
> 
> Are you hydrated? I would try chugging some water, and put up those feet and rest. I'm sure it's fine, but if it worries you, just holler at your doc for some peace of mind. I hope they let up soon!!Click to expand...

They did, almost within the next half hour after I posted that it let up. And then now have come back slightly. If they continue I'll call up my doctor to see what she thinks I should do. 

I am very well hydrated. I've always been a majority water drinker and since I've gotten pregnant I can't get enough ice cold water down my throat! It's just soo good!


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats on the girl Newlywed!!!!

Love all the bump pics ladies! 

Tomorrow is our 3D scan!!!! :wohoo: Hoping babies cooperate so we can so our gender reveal tomorrow! 

I've started having some major issues with carpal tunnel in my hands/wrists. Especially my right hand and big time at night. They go numb and painful and wake me up. It's driving me mental! Anyone else? Between this and my numb thigh I'm getting pretty annoyed!


----------



## kiki28

22 weeks today :) 

We announced on Facebook on Saturday as it was OH birthday :) 

Everyone has been really positive too which is lovely :)


----------



## SisterRose

Just turned 20 weeks and im feeling movement, some punches or kicks depending on how he is laying AND seeing them right at my belly button or a bit higher! Im wondering if im going to have a bigger baby this time :o


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay for a girl newlywed :) :pink:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushy milk-hope your ok now? :flower:

I get lots of painful cramps that wake me from my sleep. I think it's from me needing to pee as I am a big water drinker! Keep an eye on it honey


----------



## newlywed2013

MamaMac123 said:


> Congrats on the girl Newlywed!!!!
> 
> Love all the bump pics ladies!
> 
> Tomorrow is our 3D scan!!!! :wohoo: Hoping babies cooperate so we can so our gender reveal tomorrow!
> 
> I've started having some major issues with carpal tunnel in my hands/wrists. Especially my right hand and big time at night. They go numb and painful and wake me up. It's driving me mental! Anyone else? Between this and my numb thigh I'm getting pretty annoyed!



Get a couple of wrist braces and wear them at night! It's made a world of difference for me!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a girl !!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow I'm hoping baby cooperates so I can find out the gender.


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Congrats on the little girl!

Mushy-- I get cramps on and off depending on what I've been doing during the day or even the day before. There was an Americade (giant motorcycle rally) near us so we went to see all the bikes. A lot of walking involved up hill and down. I was pretty sore and crampy yesterday.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I think I might of just needed some sleep. I've woken up feeling great. I think it might have been caused by me going swimming two days in a row. I don't swim hard but it has been a while. 

Mamamac good luck with your scan! Hopefully the cooperate! You too charmed kristy! Can't wait to hear what you're both having!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MamaMac123 said:


> Congrats on the girl Newlywed!!!!
> 
> Love all the bump pics ladies!
> 
> Tomorrow is our 3D scan!!!! :wohoo: Hoping babies cooperate so we can so our gender reveal tomorrow!
> 
> I've started having some major issues with carpal tunnel in my hands/wrists. Especially my right hand and big time at night. They go numb and painful and wake me up. It's driving me mental! Anyone else? Between this and my numb thigh I'm getting pretty annoyed!

Ugh, I'm so sorry!! I got terrible carpal tunnel in both wrists with my son. So far so good this time! I wore braces at night to start with, and by the end, I wore them 24/7. They helped a little bit. Icing also helped for a short period of time. Really, when they felt the best was when I worked out, and right after. I guess maybe increased blood flow? And really the only other thing that helped was sleeping with my hands elevated on pillows. I'm sorry, I know its miserable!!!! But, the good news is it literally went away immediately after delivery. My fingertips stayed numb for a few days after, but the pain was gone as soon as I had him.


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on the little girl, NW!! :)

Mushy - glad you are feeling better!

Girls talking about belly button rings - I've taken it out with both of my other pregnancies, had it closed up but the skin was so thin I was still able to put it back in. I am hoping to get a mat one here soon, but I think I could probably continue to wear the small one I have in now.


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry - my thoughts are with you and I'm keeping everything crossed for your dad. What a horrible time.
> 
> Sprite - I've just done a 7.5 hour flight to New York and a 12 hour drive to Toronto and all was well. I drank lots of water which required me to stop regularly to pee and stretch my legs! I do have a cold now though despite it being baking hot outside.
> 
> Loving all the bump pics. Here is mine at 22+2 days at Niagara Falls. I used this picture as my Facebook announcement which I've only just felt comfortable doing!
> 
> What a lovely photo! :D
> I STILL haven't announced on Facebook yet:dohh: I think I'm too scared in case something goes wrong.Click to expand...

People we're starting to ask me if i was and i live in a small village so i just put it on but i still feel scared now, everything will be fine with both of you xx


----------



## staceymxxx

I really need to book 3d scan, i keep forgetting!! 

Is anyone having a baby shower? people keep asking me about mine but my 2 closest friends haven't offered to organise it or anything.. fair enough one has twin baby boys so don't expect her to but the other hasn't been interested since i said i was pregnant.... yet she expects to be god mother when baby is christened! I keep trying to make a effort but nothings working x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

staceymxxx said:


> I really need to book 3d scan, i keep forgetting!!
> 
> Is anyone having a baby shower? people keep asking me about mine but my 2 closest friends haven't offered to organise it or anything.. fair enough one has twin baby boys so don't expect her to but the other hasn't been interested since i said i was pregnant.... yet she expects to be god mother when baby is christened! I keep trying to make a effort but nothings working x

I am planning on having one. And I just kind of told my friend, "hey August 16th is going to be my baby shower date so let's start planning!" It kind of kept it from me putting all the effort on to her and let her know I was expecting her to do it. I also told her to call my mom and talk to her about planning since she wants to be involved as well.


----------



## GeralynB

My mom is throwing me a shower sept. 6


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on your little girl NW!!!! How exciting!!!!

What have you ladies been doing for back pain? I have scoliosis (curve of the spine) and it's really been flaring up now that my baby bump has gotten bigger and is now adding the pressure to my back. I am in extreme pain more often than not and my doctor told me that I am to take absolutely nothing for it and that if I wanted some relief I would just need to get someone to massage my back. :'( So painful!!!!

Jcliff - I have been feeling the kicks pretty low too and those can get pretty uncomfortable for sure, especially if I have been sitting at work for a bit.


----------



## rbourre

Laelani said:


> Congrats on your little girl NW!!!! How exciting!!!!
> 
> What have you ladies been doing for back pain? I have scoliosis (curve of the spine) and it's really been flaring up now that my baby bump has gotten bigger and is now adding the pressure to my back. I am in extreme pain more often than not and my doctor told me that I am to take absolutely nothing for it and that if I wanted some relief I would just need to get someone to massage my back. :'( So painful!!!!
> 
> Jcliff - I have been feeling the kicks pretty low too and those can get pretty uncomfortable for sure, especially if I have been sitting at work for a bit.

My back is really starting to hurt, especially if I do too much. Too much while pregnant is barely anything though and it's hard. I'm moving in a month and really need to get things packed and organized, but it's so hard to get motivated when I know I am going to hurt after.


----------



## zephyr

Out of my 4 pregnancies I've never had a baby shower thrown for me :(
Someone offered to do one this time because id never had one and I said no. Itd be too weird. I wanted one for my first baby not my last!

My midwife visited yesterday and everything is fine. 
Still feeling not very pregnant. Lower back ache, cravings and hungry but that's it. I'm really enjoying this :)

The twins are starting to understand the whole baby idea also and are playing with toy babies its very cute. I tell them theres a baby in my tummy and they try listen to it and talk to it hehe 

My daughters birthday is next weekend so I have started arranging her birthday party. Going present shopping tonight yay!


----------



## newlywed2013

We had our "indiana" baby shower this weekend, and then I had just thrown a friend in Minnesota a shower right before we got pregnant, so she and my mother in law is returning the favor. 

Thanks everyone! I posted pictures from the gender reveal and ultrasound in 2nd tri


----------



## Laelani

rbourre said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your little girl NW!!!! How exciting!!!!
> 
> What have you ladies been doing for back pain? I have scoliosis (curve of the spine) and it's really been flaring up now that my baby bump has gotten bigger and is now adding the pressure to my back. I am in extreme pain more often than not and my doctor told me that I am to take absolutely nothing for it and that if I wanted some relief I would just need to get someone to massage my back. :'( So painful!!!!
> 
> Jcliff - I have been feeling the kicks pretty low too and those can get pretty uncomfortable for sure, especially if I have been sitting at work for a bit.
> 
> My back is really starting to hurt, especially if I do too much. Too much while pregnant is barely anything though and it's hard. I'm moving in a month and really need to get things packed and organized, but it's so hard to get motivated when I know I am going to hurt after.Click to expand...

Mine is hurting so bad and I was told to invest in a heating pad and I think I might just do that. 

On the baby shower convo - Two of my close friends are throwing us a baby shower next weekend (22nd) and then we will have a friends and family open house type shower in August back home. So we will have two, the one next weekend will pretty small and the other one will be fairly large. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Not sure if you all have seen this video. It so funny and made me think of you all! :) 
https://elitedaily.com/humor/im-pregnant-best-iggy-azalea-parody-weve-seen-yet/624907/


----------



## mommyberry

Dad's getting better. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.

About the Shower. I'm going to have two. Mil is throwing a huge party on Sept 7th for my shower as she is super excited about her first grandkid. Mom is holding one a little later with her special set of invitees. 

I feel kicks when it is too loud outside and at meal time :D Guess I got a hungry baby inside ;)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So glad your dad is improving!!!


----------



## fides

shower: yep, having one - my sister's throwing it

back pain: swimming! sooooo helpful to get in a pool and stretch things out a bit - i have to now - have been going 3x/week and may increase that


----------



## vickyandchick

Happy V-Day to meeeee!:D:D:D:D:D:happydance:
Can't believe I've finally hit 24 weeks! I remember starting 2nd tri and thinking it was agessss off.

Finally decided that my little boy is going to be Leo, he's my little lion already:kiss: Here's my 24 week bump picture (technically 23+6 but I'm not petty:haha:)
 



Attached Files:







20140609_110516-1_resized.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on team pink newlywed! 

Glad your dad is feeling better mommyberry :hugs:

Happy v-day Vicky!  love the name Leo, it's lovely. 

We've decided on Jackson but I found out that spelt Jaxon it means 'god has been gracious, has shown favour' and I kind of feel that after our miscarriage this fits quite well. So I'm torn now on how to spell it again?


----------



## Elsa50501

vickyandchick said:


> Happy V-Day to meeeee!:D:D:D:D:D:happydance:
> Can't believe I've finally hit 24 weeks! I remember starting 2nd tri and thinking it was agessss off.
> 
> Finally decided that my little boy is going to be Leo, he's my little lion already:kiss: Here's my 24 week bump picture (technically 23+6 but I'm not petty:haha:)

Congratulations vicky! Such a cute bump pic!:)


----------



## Jcliff

Not having a shower this time around. Already had one with first.


----------



## AllStar

Just seen on a different website that Jackson can also mean 'god has been gracious' too so guess we're back to that spelling


----------



## GeralynB

20 weeks today! Halfway there


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I had my 20 week scan today. She couldn't see a willy so it looks like we are team pink. Baby is measuring on the small side so I will be having regular growth scans.'


----------



## kel21

vickyandchick said:


> Happy V-Day to meeeee!:D:D:D:D:D:happydance:
> Can't believe I've finally hit 24 weeks! I remember starting 2nd tri and thinking it was agessss off.
> 
> Finally decided that my little boy is going to be Leo, he's my little lion already:kiss: Here's my 24 week bump picture (technically 23+6 but I'm not petty:haha:)

Happy v-day! Leo is a great name, and I love the bump pic :)



CharmedKirsty said:


> I had my 20 week scan today. She couldn't see a willy so it looks like we are team pink. Baby is measuring on the small side so I will be having regular growth scans.'

Congrats on team pink! 

Congrats on half way GeralynB! 

6 more days until I get to see my lo again :happydance:


----------



## rbourre

Last night, I had awful pain in my lower back. It made it so hard to move. Then later in the evening, it spread down my bum and into my leg. This morning, it's back to just being in my lower back. I really hope I don't have that pain until baby is born. The only way it doesn't hurt is sitting in my chair with a pillow behind my back or laying down but I can't do that all day.


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy V day Vicky!

22 weeks for me today. As for baby showers the women on my mum's side are throwing me one and DH's mom is throwing me one. My parents have split up over the last few years after being married for 30 years so my grandmother on my Dad's side was going to throw me one also, but I seem to be getting the run around so I'm not really planning on my Dad's side having one.


----------



## Cntrygal

I've had a few people ask me if/when I'm having a shower and I have no idea what to tell them. I assumed if someone wanted to throw me a shower, they'd say something. Is it my responsibility to get a shower figured out? I feel completely uncomfortable asking someone to throw me a shower. My plan is if no one throws a shower, have a meet and greet after the little guy is here that I organize. 

I have a few close girl friends that have told me to keep Aug 31st open but won't tell me anything else. They all live 1hr/3hrs/5hrs away, so think this will be a meet in the middle get together for the 4 of us.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jmandrews - love that video! 

Congrats to all those hitting milestones today and great bump pics!

I don't think I'm having a baby shower unless someone surprises me with one. I think I'd rather do something after she is born but I guess there's still time to change my mind. 

I've got a horrendous cold and cough - I've been coughing up a bit of yellowy green mucous today which is worrying me a bit. As I'm on holiday I really want to avoid having to get medical attention unless absolutely necessary but if I'm getting a chest infection I guess I may have to. Do you think it's ok to wait a few days as it may go on its own?


----------



## SisterRose

Happy new week milestones to everyone! Congrats on a little girl NW and charmed :pink: :-D

I've never had a baby shower, nobody has thrown one! I won't have one this time either.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats on a girl! :)

It's good they will give you growth scans. I had these with dd2 and was predicted a 5lb baby-well she was 7lbs 8oz so so don't worry :flower:

Happy v day Vicky!

Happy half way GeralynB and Kirsty!

Mommyberry so glad your dad's getting better-what a worry it's been for you :hugs:

Loopy Laura-I would say keep am eye on how your feeling and watch your temperature. If it goes up or your feeling hot to touch, I'd get checked out. :flower: hope your well soon


----------



## ljo1984

Never had a baby shower and not overly bothered for one ( not as common in uk). Normally have a fuddle at work on my last day, take goodies in etc but that's it.


----------



## La Mere

Congrats on the girl!

As for a baby shower: I won't be having one. I never had one with my daughter and some ladies we know from church threw me on for my son because I'd never had one. Mostly around here we just have them for the first baby, maybe the second if it is the opposite gender.

22 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going by, dreading when time starts dragging on, lol.


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! Congrats to all the recent v-days and gender reveals! I can't wait till I reach my v-day!
I had a baby shower for dd1 that my mom threw for me and I had one that my coworkers threw as well. Nothing for dd2 as they were only 18 months apart. This time, I was thinking of a sip and see. It would just be an easy way for all my friends to come and see the baby.


----------



## Yo_Yo

28 boys
20 girls now! :) 
Girls are slowly catching up it seems.

Anyone else waiting gender news?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Congratulations on the new :pink: bumps :D

I won't be having a shower as it's not the usual thing over here, the closest we'll get is probably our parents buying us some of the bigger things, and at my work we usually do a card and collection for people going on maternity, so everyone clubs together to get something the new Mum needs for the baby. I'll bring in cakes and stuff on my last day too :)

Hubby felt his first kicks this evening! First time I'd felt them from the outside, so I got him to have a go too, and baby co-operated :cloud9:

In other news someone told me today that baby is 'definitely a girl' because my bump is really wide (i.e. she was telling me I've lost my waist, which I haven't completely yet!) Gee thanks, lol. As I said to her, well, baby will be whatever it's going to be, and it doesn't matter whether it's a boy or a girl!


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> Happy V-Day to meeeee!:D:D:D:D:D:happydance:
> Can't believe I've finally hit 24 weeks! I remember starting 2nd tri and thinking it was agessss off.
> 
> Finally decided that my little boy is going to be Leo, he's my little lion already:kiss: Here's my 24 week bump picture (technically 23+6 but I'm not petty:haha:)

You look so good! I look like a beached whale lol! Leo is a lovely name!

What does V-Day mean by the way?


----------



## Baby3onboard

Yesterday was V-Day for me!! And it's been less humid the last few days here, so my ankle bones have returned! Baby has been moving like crazy lately, love feeling it. We are currently working on remodeling/redecorating 5 rooms in our home and it's a bit overwhelming, but it's getting there. My husband is a carpenter, so luckily he's doing it all himself (well, with help from me). I'm so tired of painting and messes though. As for a shower- I had 3 with my first. One on my side, one on hubby's side, and one church. I had one with my 2nd- it was at work. Don't plan on having any with this one, but I have most everything I need anyway except the basics so not too worried about it. Nice to see that girls are catching up. Love the bump pics, and glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## sprite30

Mrs Eleflump said:


> In other news someone told me today that baby is 'definitely a girl' because my bump is really wide (i.e. she was telling me I've lost my waist, which I haven't completely yet!) Gee thanks, lol. As I said to her, well, baby will be whatever it's going to be, and it doesn't matter whether it's a boy or a girl!

Ugh I hate when people make comments like that. Like geez insert foot in mouth now. My good friend told me when I was about 16 weeks. You don't look pregnant you just look like you've gained a couple pounds. Oh gee thanks.


----------



## StarBrites

V-Day is Viability Day!

Pregnancy Viability - What Does It mean?
In pregnancy, the term "viabilty" is often used to describe different situation. Viability may apply to the baby potentially surviving if born prematurely, and it also may mean that the fetus is still alive inside the uterus.

1. The pregnancy is viable: This is usually used to describe a pregnancy that is doing well. A viable pregnancy means that there is a fetal heart beat and that the fetus is alive. Or before there is a fetal heart beat (before 6 weeks 3 days) it could mean that the pregnancy hormone hCG is rising normally.

2. The fetus or baby is viable: This refers to the time in pregnancy when the baby, if born now and prematurely, has a reasonable chance of survival. For most hospitals in the United States the age of viability is about 24 weeks 0 days of the pregnancy. However, being born at 24 weeks does not mean that most babies will survive or that if they survive they will have no problems. The chances of survival increase with each day after 24 weeks, and the risks of complications decrease. 

At 24 weeks is the cutoff point for when many doctors will use intensive medical intervention to attempt to save the life of a baby born prematurely including doing a cesarean section. Between 23 and 24 weeks is a "gray zone" where most doctors would not intervene. And below 23 weeks weeks doctors are unlikely to do a cesarean section for fetal reasons and most neonatologist will not resuscitate a baby born before 23 weeks, and many won't resuscitate a baby born between 23-24 weeks.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good informative bit on v day there starbrites :) thanks for sharing :flower:


----------



## staceymxxx

Ah i knew what viable means but totally didn't click onto the V-day, i have serious baby brain today! x


----------



## StarBrites

staceymxxx said:


> Ah i knew what viable means but totally didn't click onto the V-day, i have serious baby brain today! x

Long version short: It just means that at 24 weeks and up they will put in an effort to try and save baby if anything happens because baby has a greater chance of survival outside of the womb :)


----------



## ljo1984

I saw baby moving for first time today  woke from my night shift and movent was air higher up, don't know if it was trying to change position or something but love it


----------



## zephyr

I got another suit and 4 pairs of mittens :p so cute. 

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140611_123207_zps2ce0342a.jpg


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zephyr that suit is so adorable! :)


----------



## kiki28

I've got my 22 week midwife appointment this morning and hoping that I don't have the same midwife I had last time she was so horrible!

Also hoping that protein hasn't increased too!


----------



## staceymxxx

24 week midwife appointment today for me... I can't believe how fast it's going!


----------



## vickyandchick

Got my 25 week appointment today, my midwife seems to always be on holiday so it's a week early. Bet you she's just gonna tell me I'm fat again:haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Vicky - Omg! are you serious? she told you that you're fat? :haha: You last bump pic you look fine, not fat at all. 

Got my 20weeek scan today. hoping to confirm it's a boy, and mostly hoping everything is okay with baby.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck sister rose! :) sure he will still be a he! 

Good luck for appointments ladies :)


----------



## StarBrites

Good luck at your scan SisterRose!!



*TMI post about sex.*

So DB and I haven't had sex in a few weeks because I was battling a yeast infection and every time we had sex it would hurt inside my vagina. So I got medicine for my infection and bought KY water-based liquid lube to help not get so dry and irritated. Last night we tried to have sex and it just ended up being awful. The lube got extremely sticky and I couldn't get comfortable in any position. I started crying because I felt hopeless and my sciatic pain was getting worse. I felt terrible for my boyfriend because I haven't been able to have sex and now that we tried I cried and we couldn't finish and was upset that I wasn't able to "move" like I used to. I hate this so much! Everyone talks about how great it is but it just made me feel fat and gross and unable to please my boyfriend, and being all sticky from the lube just made it 10x worse :/ He didn't get angry at all and was understanding but I still felt terrible. I don't know what I'm going to do. 

I have a prenatal massage appointment for Friday and I'm hoping that it will help my sciatic pain. It's so bad that it has me in tears and I have a bad limp when I walk. I haven't been able to sleep in our bed because it makes it worse and I can't roll over without being in excruciating pain. My chiropractor said if the massage doesn't work then to call him and he will see what he can do for it. Crossing my fingers for some relief!!


----------



## cntrygrl

I was lying in bed last friday watching my belly move. It kind of freaks DH out a little watching my belly move, LOL. The other night I think he was trying out for baby olympics in there. I have to say though it so much more reassuring being able to feel him move and kick.


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose said:


> Vicky - Omg! are you serious? she told you that you're fat? :haha: You last bump pic you look fine, not fat at all.
> 
> Got my 20weeek scan today. hoping to confirm it's a boy, and mostly hoping everything is okay with baby.

Haha last time I was there I was measuring above 90th percentile and she was like oooh you're big then aren't you, I just glared and was like are you calling me fat?:haha:

Good luck for your scan, here's hoping he's still all boy :D


----------



## kel21

StarBrites said:


> Good luck at your scan SisterRose!!
> 
> 
> 
> *TMI post about sex.*
> 
> So DB and I haven't had sex in a few weeks because I was battling a yeast infection and every time we had sex it would hurt inside my vagina. So I got medicine for my infection and bought KY water-based liquid lube to help not get so dry and irritated. Last night we tried to have sex and it just ended up being awful. The lube got extremely sticky and I couldn't get comfortable in any position. I started crying because I felt hopeless and my sciatic pain was getting worse. I felt terrible for my boyfriend because I haven't been able to have sex and now that we tried I cried and we couldn't finish and was upset that I wasn't able to "move" like I used to. I hate this so much! Everyone talks about how great it is but it just made me feel fat and gross and unable to please my boyfriend, and being all sticky from the lube just made it 10x worse :/ He didn't get angry at all and was understanding but I still felt terrible. I don't know what I'm going to do.
> 
> I have a prenatal massage appointment for Friday and I'm hoping that it will help my sciatic pain. It's so bad that it has me in tears and I have a bad limp when I walk. I haven't been able to sleep in our bed because it makes it worse and I can't roll over without being in excruciating pain. My chiropractor said if the massage doesn't work then to call him and he will see what he can do for it. Crossing my fingers for some relief!!

StarBrites why won't your chiropractor do anything? I go to mine when I start to feel pain and it is instant relief! Also on the sex thing, I'm with you on not feeling sexy, at all! My dh has gotten more "personal attention" from my hand or other body parts. It doesn't always have to be intercourse. I tend to feel swollen down there and it just does not feel like it used to. I don't remember things being so uncomfortable my first time pg!

Good luck SisterRose! I too hope to confirm boy parts at my next scan! Lol

Vicky you look great, I can't imagine them telling you you are fat!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

StarBrites said:


> Good luck at your scan SisterRose!!
> 
> 
> 
> *TMI post about sex.*
> 
> So DB and I haven't had sex in a few weeks because I was battling a yeast infection and every time we had sex it would hurt inside my vagina. So I got medicine for my infection and bought KY water-based liquid lube to help not get so dry and irritated. Last night we tried to have sex and it just ended up being awful. The lube got extremely sticky and I couldn't get comfortable in any position. I started crying because I felt hopeless and my sciatic pain was getting worse. I felt terrible for my boyfriend because I haven't been able to have sex and now that we tried I cried and we couldn't finish and was upset that I wasn't able to "move" like I used to. I hate this so much! Everyone talks about how great it is but it just made me feel fat and gross and unable to please my boyfriend, and being all sticky from the lube just made it 10x worse :/ He didn't get angry at all and was understanding but I still felt terrible. I don't know what I'm going to do.
> 
> I have a prenatal massage appointment for Friday and I'm hoping that it will help my sciatic pain. It's so bad that it has me in tears and I have a bad limp when I walk. I haven't been able to sleep in our bed because it makes it worse and I can't roll over without being in excruciating pain. My chiropractor said if the massage doesn't work then to call him and he will see what he can do for it. Crossing my fingers for some relief!!

Try using coconut oil. It's what my husband and I use and it's better than anything we've ever gotten. The only issue with it is when you're not pregnant and using a condom or what not. But with it it doesn't dry up, doesn't get sticky and feels way better than actual lubricants. 

Everyone looks so good with their bumps! I'm still over here waiting for mine to pop out! I never thought that I would be someone 5 1/2 months pregnant and not showing! It makes sense when I think about it now. I am 6ft tall and I am overweight. On the plus side I haven't gained any weight since being pregnant and I know he's measuring fine. Actually he's measuring ahead! 

On another note I think I felt baby move from the outside yesterday. Only once though, and every time I would try to feel again he would stop moving.


----------



## sprite30

I have my 24 week check up today too. There's doing a cervical length and growth scan too just to make sure my cervix isn't shortening anymore then it already is....I'm so excited. I can't wait to see if she's head down like I suspect.

Oh boy on the sex subject. First I should start by saying that I'm on pelvic rest so dh can't actually go inside but he likes for me to get into positions and even that is a hassle. I'm super dry as well so doing anything to me is out of the question but when I'm horny by god am I horny and ready to go so hopefully you'll still have some moments like that but yeah I wouldn't expect that all the time. I won't use lube right now just because of my situation but we have some preseed left maybe it's worth it to try a different brand or something natural.


----------



## staceymxxx

Baby wardrobe put together by myself and filled by me :cloud9:

Rail is 0-3 & newborn clothes, top small shelf is knitted stuff in range of sizes, underneath that is 3-6 then underneath that one is 6-12 clothes.. bottom is changing mat and blankets and top is monitors, breast feeding pillow, bottles, steriliser etc etc xx
 



Attached Files:







wardrobe.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommyberry

DH wouldn't budge even if I begged him to have sex. He is too scared that it might get awkward and that he might hurt me or baby. I told him a hundred times it won't be that way... but what else can I do... I can't really force him to be intimate. :( He knows I want it anyways. So I just left it at that and am not asking anymore.


----------



## whigfield

mommyberry said:


> DH wouldn't budge even if I begged him to have sex. He is too scared that it might get awkward and that he might hurt me or baby. I told him a hundred times it won't be that way... but what else can I do... I can't really force him to be intimate. :( He knows I want it anyways. So I just left it at that and am not asking anymore.

I have the exact same problem at the moment, I'm desperate for OH to have sex with me but he's really frightened it will hurt LO, or bring on labour or something horrible like that! I made him promise that now we've hit v day we'll start trying once a week gently.

Horrible situation. :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

staceymxxx said:


> Baby wardrobe put together by myself and filled by me :cloud9:
> 
> Rail is 0-3 & newborn clothes, top small shelf is knitted stuff in range of sizes, underneath that is 3-6 then underneath that one is 6-12 clothes.. bottom is changing mat and blankets and top is monitors, breast feeding pillow, bottles, steriliser etc etc xx

Beautiful wardrobe! So organized. I wish I could be that organized. :cry: :haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

If anyone is having a 3d/4d scan in the uk window to the womb have a v.i.b package for half price £130 at minute, weve just booked in for it!! x


----------



## SisterRose

Back from 20 week scan, baby looks healthy and everything about him is normal(definitely a boy!) I was booked in for a consultant scan because of growth problems in my previous pregnancies to check my placenta and the bad news is I have notching on both sides of my uterine arterys so the placenta isnt functioning as well as it should :nope: 
I asked if this was likely what happened in my other pregnancies and she said yes she'd bet it is and that there's nothing else I can do about it now other than take it easy and hope for the best really. I think worst, worst case scenario is the placenta stops working altogether and baby doesn't make it but most likely I am high risk for IUGR/restricted growth(which I had in my last pregnancy) Pre-eclampsia, placental abruption and preterm birth. I am honestly crapping myself. I just hope baby is happy to stay in until 36/37 weeks when I think that they'll be likely to induce me if everything has gone okay up to that point.
I start growth scans from 24 weeks this time, so hoping things look ok.


----------



## staceymxxx

whigfield said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Baby wardrobe put together by myself and filled by me :cloud9:
> 
> Rail is 0-3 & newborn clothes, top small shelf is knitted stuff in range of sizes, underneath that is 3-6 then underneath that one is 6-12 clothes.. bottom is changing mat and blankets and top is monitors, breast feeding pillow, bottles, steriliser etc etc xx
> 
> Beautiful wardrobe! So organized. I wish I could be that organized. :cry: :haha:Click to expand...

Now i have no job i have to fill my days up somehow! :haha: I really need to start decorating the stairs & bathroom but i just can't be bothered so i go in nursery every day and find something to do :blush:


----------



## SisterRose

Just spoken to my midwife and she didn't make it sound as scary as I've read. Still creeps me out about how grim the consultant looked when she was telling me though! Hopefully growth will be totally normal from 24 weeks anyway, and midwife reckons if it is they'll look to keep me going to term no worries and if not aim for 37weeks, which is great!


----------



## sprite30

Ugh I have to get my things organized, everything is just piled in the corner lol


----------



## sprite30

SisterRose said:


> Just spoken to my midwife and she didn't make it sound as scary as I've read. Still creeps me out about how grim the consultant looked when she was telling me though! Hopefully growth will be totally normal from 24 weeks anyway, and midwife reckons if it is they'll look to keep me going to term no worries and if not aim for 37weeks, which is great!

I'd rather them tell me the worst case scenarios and have extra monitoring then they act like it's no big deal. It's good they caught it now and you'll have extra scans to make sure all is well. And they have so many different medicines and preventative measures now a days that really what should scare the shit out of you is still scary but at least you know you have options.

Fingers crossed baby grows well and everything ends up being ok


----------



## busytulip

Love the wardrobe Stacy.

Sorry to learn of such difficult news SisterRose, I will be keeping you and your LO in my thoughts and prayers.

Good luck to those with upcoming appointments and scans!

Speaking of which, has anyone heard from MamaMac? I thought she was to have a scan this past Monday? It's been several days now and I haven't seen her update on here or on her blog, somewhat unusual. I pray that all is well.


----------



## kel21

Praying for you and your lo SisterRose.


----------



## mommyberry

whigfield said:


> I have the exact same problem at the moment, I'm desperate for OH to have sex with me but he's really frightened it will hurt LO, or bring on labour or something horrible like that! I made him promise that now we've hit v day we'll start trying once a week gently.
> 
> Horrible situation. :hugs:

I hear you sista! :hugs:

Herez a bump comparison pic for fun. My initial picture was of crappy quality... but here it is! :)
 



Attached Files:







Comparison 01.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose said:


> Just spoken to my midwife and she didn't make it sound as scary as I've read. Still creeps me out about how grim the consultant looked when she was telling me though! Hopefully growth will be totally normal from 24 weeks anyway, and midwife reckons if it is they'll look to keep me going to term no worries and if not aim for 37weeks, which is great!

So sorry to hear this but I'm so glad the midwife was more positive:hugs:

I FINALLY announced on my Facebook, just changed my profile picture. Everyone keeps telling me I look beautiful, I'm just like I know:smug::haha:
Also found out my ex has been sleeping with one of the girls he was talking to before we broke up, he said nothing ever happened when we were together but he went on a date with her to tgi's the day after we broke up. 
Then when I said how could you do that to me when only 2 weeks earlier you were telling me you loved me and doing the same thing he had the cheek to say "that's life" but still wants to be there when he's born:dohh:
Pffft, he's not having anything to do with my son now and guess what, that's life too!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Just spoken to my midwife and she didn't make it sound as scary as I've read. Still creeps me out about how grim the consultant looked when she was telling me though! Hopefully growth will be totally normal from 24 weeks anyway, and midwife reckons if it is they'll look to keep me going to term no worries and if not aim for 37weeks, which is great!
> 
> So sorry to hear this but I'm so glad the midwife was more positive:hugs:
> 
> I FINALLY announced on my Facebook, just changed my profile picture. Everyone keeps telling me I look beautiful, I'm just like I know:smug::haha:
> Also found out my ex has been sleeping with one of the girls he was talking to before we broke up, he said nothing ever happened when we were together but he went on a date with her to tgi's the day after we broke up.
> Then when I said how could you do that to me when only 2 weeks earlier you were telling me you loved me and doing the same thing he had the cheek to say "that's life" but still wants to be there when he's born:dohh:
> Pffft, he's not having anything to do with my son now and guess what, that's life too!Click to expand...

 better for you to find out what he is like now than later.


----------



## staceymxxx

SisterRose said:


> Back from 20 week scan, baby looks healthy and everything about him is normal(definitely a boy!) I was booked in for a consultant scan because of growth problems in my previous pregnancies to check my placenta and the bad news is I have notching on both sides of my uterine arterys so the placenta isnt functioning as well as it should :nope:
> I asked if this was likely what happened in my other pregnancies and she said yes she'd bet it is and that there's nothing else I can do about it now other than take it easy and hope for the best really. I think worst, worst case scenario is the placenta stops working altogether and baby doesn't make it but most likely I am high risk for IUGR/restricted growth(which I had in my last pregnancy) Pre-eclampsia, placental abruption and preterm birth. I am honestly crapping myself. I just hope baby is happy to stay in until 36/37 weeks when I think that they'll be likely to induce me if everything has gone okay up to that point.
> I start growth scans from 24 weeks this time, so hoping things look ok.

These boys are awkward!!! you will be fine and he definitely will be. keep positive xxx


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Just spoken to my midwife and she didn't make it sound as scary as I've read. Still creeps me out about how grim the consultant looked when she was telling me though! Hopefully growth will be totally normal from 24 weeks anyway, and midwife reckons if it is they'll look to keep me going to term no worries and if not aim for 37weeks, which is great!
> 
> So sorry to hear this but I'm so glad the midwife was more positive:hugs:
> 
> I FINALLY announced on my Facebook, just changed my profile picture. Everyone keeps telling me I look beautiful, I'm just like I know:smug::haha:
> Also found out my ex has been sleeping with one of the girls he was talking to before we broke up, he said nothing ever happened when we were together but he went on a date with her to tgi's the day after we broke up.
> Then when I said how could you do that to me when only 2 weeks earlier you were telling me you loved me and doing the same thing he had the cheek to say "that's life" but still wants to be there when he's born:dohh:
> Pffft, he's not having anything to do with my son now and guess what, that's life too!Click to expand...

He is truly awful, how could a "man" do that to his pregnant partner!! Hes made me mad and i don't know him lol!! You will meet someone some day who is a real man and will look after you and little Leo xx


----------



## staceymxxx

I've had a right day of it!! Brilliant midwife appointment & breast feeding one then we went to fish shop to get our fishes food.... well we found our fish who we rehomed last week swimming around in one of the tanks :growlmad: :growlmad: a bloke who bought him did it for money to sell him on and he even used his child to exploit us, i know its only a fish to some people but we had him from a baby and hand fed him the lot... so OH has bought him back and not rehoming him again... OH doesnt live with me right now hes moving in, in july so before then our new plan is to rip my living room floor up and cementing it so it takes all the weight of his tank.. they tried selling us our fish back for £50 when the bloke bought him for £5 then sold him to the shop for £25, i think he felt sorry for me when i stood there crying so gave us the fish for £25 :blush: :blush:


----------



## La Mere

Stacy- Glad everything went well with your midwife today! xx a bit ridiculous about your fish though...

zephyr- the suit is so cute!!

Vicky- That is just a whole bunch of douch baggery right there! Better to find out how he is now than to find out later! You will find someone better who will treat you and little Leo with nothing but love! xx

AFM: 22 weeks today! :happydance: I am waiting for the pictures I emailed to myself to come through to post a bump pic.. hope it comes through soon, lol! Hope everyone one is doing well!


----------



## La Mere

What do you girls think? A proper bump finally? :haha: I think I am carrying like I did with my daughter.
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-11 18.14.03.jpg
File size: 67.5 KB
Views: 10









2014-06-11 18.13.35.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 5









2014-06-11 18.13.29.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rbourre

I got a doppler today. I found it at the Goodwill store for $5. My daughter loved listening to the baby, she had a huge smile on her face.


----------



## zephyr

La mere it sure looks like a bump!

I am so exhausted. I don't even know why I just know that twin toddlers are much more tiring than twin newborns!!! And we had a high need twin too that never let us sleep and I still think this toddler stage is harder.
They are up at 5am and down at 7-8pm. They don't nap at the same time during the day when I want them to! 
I was hoping for a nap today myself but nope one decided she is not tired.
When they are awake it is constant go go go they get into everything and do the opposite of everything I say. 

I hid a bag of pineapple lumps in my cupboard and im going to go stuff my face cos I feel really crappy today haha


----------



## calm

I'm crap at keeping up with this thread, sorry everyone! Just thought I'd update: I'm having 2 boys!!! XXXX


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats calm! Do you know if they are fraternal offer identical?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, calm!!!! : )


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys! Sorry I've been MIA this week. My moms in town for the week and we're busy decorating the nursery! I missed a bunch and not sure I'll have a chance to read through it all so sorry to any fun news I've missed! 

We had our gender scan on Monday and did our balloon box reveal that evening! We are officially team :pink: & team :blue: !!!! 



My husband is so excited! I have 3 step daughters so he is so thrilled to have a boy! I love that my maternal instincts were right! I thought baby b was a boy and baby a was a girl! 

I posted our reveal and scan story on my blog with a bunch more photos if anyone wants to take a look: 

https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/06/3d-ultrasound-gender-reveal.html?m=1

Hope everyone is doing well! I should be back to regular activity in here after this week :) and will hopefully have some fun nursery photos to share!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay! 
Congrats in two boys Calm :)

Congrats on a boy and girl mamamac! 

:happydance:
I love these updates :)


----------



## kiki28

Yay congrats mamamac :)



Guess which midwife I had . . . Yep the horrible one from before! She really doesn't fill me with confidence that she knows what she is doing. She told me she hadn't seen me before when she obviously had, her name and signature are in my notes for a start then she decided she had seen me before halfway through the appointment. She then asked me if there were any problems at my scan . . . Well the hospital doesn't tell us here the midwife does so I said I thought that she would have the information for me and all she did was flick through my notes and said that she thinks it looks ok but didn't even read the hospital report! 

All I got was blood pressure, urine test (which I'm presuming the protein has disappeared as she didn't say but there is nothing in my notes to say that it is present), she checked his heart rate briefly, and said I need to book in for a blood test at 27 weeks. I don't have to see her until 28 weeks and that was it . . . Nothing else was discussed and I don't really know if I'm missing out on anything! I also said I don't think he moves that much compared to others at the same stage but she didn't say anything about that!

Sorry for going on just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## StarBrites

kiki28 said:


> Yay congrats mamamac :)
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which midwife I had . . . Yep the horrible one from before! She really doesn't fill me with confidence that she knows what she is doing. She told me she hadn't seen me before when she obviously had, her name and signature are in my notes for a start then she decided she had seen me before halfway through the appointment. She then asked me if there were any problems at my scan . . . Well the hospital doesn't tell us here the midwife does so I said I thought that she would have the information for me and all she did was flick through my notes and said that she thinks it looks ok but didn't even read the hospital report!
> 
> All I got was blood pressure, urine test (which I'm presuming the protein has disappeared as she didn't say but there is nothing in my notes to say that it is present), she checked his heart rate briefly, and said I need to book in for a blood test at 27 weeks. I don't have to see her until 28 weeks and that was it . . . Nothing else was discussed and I don't really know if I'm missing out on anything! I also said I don't think he moves that much compared to others at the same stage but she didn't say anything about that!
> 
> Sorry for going on just needed to get it off my chest.

I'm sorry :( Can you not get a different one?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-how annoying! Did she not even check the fundal height or ask how your feeling? 
I don't understand why some people do these kinds of jobs :dohh:


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo-yo was your original due date the 4th of October? Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Calm--Congrats on the two boys!

MamaMac-- Yay for one of each! So excited for you. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## GeralynB

Calm and Mamamac - congrats on the gender scans!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Yo-yo was your original due date the 4th of October? Xx

Yes! I thought I was due around 3-4th October, but every scan (8 or so now) all show September 27! So that's the date they are going with!


----------



## kel21

Calm and mama mac Congrats on the gender scans!

I finally ordered my nursery set! The room is not cleaned out at all, but stuff is coming! Maybe when it comes in it will feel more real and will motivate me to clean out the room and closet. It might be a little easier if my dh would quit burning every box I set aside to fill with stuff! Lol. He is such a pain sometimes :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on the gender reveal Mamamac! That's super exciting, and awesome that you were right! 

Kiki isn't there anyway you could get a different midwife? I don't know how it works there but I know I can get a different doctor any time I want here. 

As for me, my husband and I are going shopping for our nursery set this weekend. I don't think we are buying it yet, but I told him we have to at least pick it out.


----------



## mommyberry

Hearty congratulations Mamamac on :oneofeach: . It was such a cute reveal and I see how happy you are for the right instinct that you had! :)

Calm - congrats on :twinboys: You might have your hands full once they get to the toddler stage.

Kiki - It is horrible your midwife is so unhelpful. You should probably choose a different care provider. I understand how annoyed you must have felt at that attitude.

AFM - 23 weeks today! :dance: One week to V-day! My face and neck have gotten pretty dark. Is anyone else facing the same issue. I thought pregnant women are supposed to glow with special brightness... but I'm just getting darker by the day! :dohh:


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Yo-yo was your original due date the 4th of October? Xx
> 
> Yes! I thought I was due around 3-4th October, but every scan (8 or so now) all show September 27! So that's the date they are going with!Click to expand...

I couldn't remember if I dreamt it or not lol... We've always measured 4th of October ( 4 scan) but at 20 week one he measured 27th of Sept which is a bit crazy it's happened to both of us lol


----------



## staceymxxx

Congratulations to Calm & Mamamac xxx


----------



## Jcliff

Is anyone else already scheduled for a c section? Mine is Sept 29 9:30am! My opted for it after a terrible and scary delivery with my daughter. I'm not taking any chances


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Yo-yo was your original due date the 4th of October? Xx
> 
> Yes! I thought I was due around 3-4th October, but every scan (8 or so now) all show September 27! So that's the date they are going with!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't remember if I dreamt it or not lol... We've always measured 4th of October ( 4 scan) but at 20 week one he measured 27th of Sept which is a bit crazy it's happened to both of us lolClick to expand...

Wonder when they will be born? Sept or October?! I'm hoping this is a due date baby! :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

20 Weeks Today!!! :happydance:


----------



## sprite30

That's weird Stacey and yoyo that they would give you different dates this late in the game. Baby could just be big no?

They've never given me any other dates then oct 3-4 probably because I had iui and we know when I triggered and when I was Inseminated. Did they give you any weights? At my 19+2 appt baby was 11 oz and now she's 1lbs 5 oz at my last growth scan at 23+4. They said she's right on target, perfectly.


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> That's weird Stacey and yoyo that they would give you different dates this late in the game. Baby could just be big no?
> 
> They've never given me any other dates then oct 3-4 probably because I had iui and we know when I triggered and when I was Inseminated. Did they give you any weights? At my 19+2 appt baby was 11 oz and now she's 1lbs 5 oz at my last growth scan at 23+4. They said she's right on target, perfectly.

Your scans can be out by a week either side. A slight error with the measurement can alter the date too. 

I'm inclined to believe I just made a mistake originally with my EDD thinking it was 3/4 Oct.

It was my first month ttc, and I hadn't got to grips properly with knowing my cycles or when I ovulated. I'm happy to be ahead though :haha:

Not been given any weight estimates with this baby, though they did with dd2 as I had extra growth scans. It's nice knowing what they weigh :) glad she's on target.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay-half way there Mamamac :) well as it's twins, more than half! :)


----------



## sprite30

Ahh ok gotcha. How are you doing btw?. I remember you had the sch, are they doing any extra scans for that? Or is all still well?


----------



## rbourre

Ugh, just got sick for the first time this pregnancy (aside from when I had a stomach bug). Now I don't feel very good.


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> Ahh ok gotcha. How are you doing btw?. I remember you had the sch, are they doing any extra scans for that? Or is all still well?

I'm good thanks. The blood clot couldn't be seen at my 20 week scan and my bleeding stopped at 18 weeks. No extra scans, but I will book a few private scans until he is born. :)

Your v day in a couple of days I notice :) yay! It's great to get to the 24 week mark.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ha ha! My poor baby-look what I bought :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Ha ha! My poor baby-look what I bought :)
> View attachment 774761

That's adorable! 

I'm afraid to buy too many clothing items. If my baby is as big as my husband and his siblings were he's going to be big! My mother in law told me that none of her kids could wear footed onsies.


----------



## zephyr

Hehe thats cute yo yo!

Congrats on the boys calm! 

Congrats on the girl boy mamamac. It's so fun buying both blue and pink stuff at the same time :) 

im feeling a bit better today I managed to get about 6 hours sleep (still broken). Though it is only early morning so we will see what mischief my two get into later.


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Yo-yo was your original due date the 4th of October? Xx
> 
> Yes! I thought I was due around 3-4th October, but every scan (8 or so now) all show September 27! So that's the date they are going with!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't remember if I dreamt it or not lol... We've always measured 4th of October ( 4 scan) but at 20 week one he measured 27th of Sept which is a bit crazy it's happened to both of us lolClick to expand...
> 
> Wonder when they will be born? Sept or October?! I'm hoping this is a due date baby! :haha:Click to expand...

September hopefuly!! I can't stand this heat, i know its only a week before but that week will be fine lol!!


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> That's weird Stacey and yoyo that they would give you different dates this late in the game. Baby could just be big no?
> 
> They've never given me any other dates then oct 3-4 probably because I had iui and we know when I triggered and when I was Inseminated. Did they give you any weights? At my 19+2 appt baby was 11 oz and now she's 1lbs 5 oz at my last growth scan at 23+4. They said she's right on target, perfectly.

All mine of been 4th oct then at 20 weeks he was measuring 27th sept but she said to keep original date and just class him as a big baby lol!


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> That's weird Stacey and yoyo that they would give you different dates this late in the game. Baby could just be big no?
> 
> They've never given me any other dates then oct 3-4 probably because I had iui and we know when I triggered and when I was Inseminated. Did they give you any weights? At my 19+2 appt baby was 11 oz and now she's 1lbs 5 oz at my last growth scan at 23+4. They said she's right on target, perfectly.

All mine of been 4th oct then at 20 weeks he was measuring 27th sept but she said to keep original date and just class him as a big baby lol!


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Ha ha! My poor baby-look what I bought :)
> View attachment 774761

I've got that too... using it for his birth announcement or first photo shoot... They will love us when first partners come home and we pull all photos out haha xx


----------



## GeralynB

Heartburn has started for me the last couple of days&#8230;Ugh! And I def peed my pants a little when I sneezed earlier! Isn't it too early for that?!?


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> Heartburn has started for me the last couple of daysUgh! And I def peed my pants a little when I sneezed earlier! Isn't it too early for that?!?

I pee my pants too sometimes, i think its when i sneeze or cough when baby is laid on my bladder! my friend who is nearly full term actually fully wet herself other week and thought it was her waters :haha: this is what we have to look forward to!!


----------



## staceymxxx

Is it just me or is anyone else confused by months / weeks... some people class themselves 6 months pregnant at 24 weeks and others don't... i think i'm going to say i'm 6 months it sounds closer lol!!


----------



## kel21

staceymxxx said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else confused by months / weeks... some people class themselves 6 months pregnant at 24 weeks and others don't... i think i'm going to say i'm 6 months it sounds closer lol!!

Yes it confuses me too! I think I will follow your example :winkwink:


----------



## MamaMac123

Yo yo I love it!!! So cute!!

I've also peed myself sneezing a couple times already. So annoying!

I've been asked a few times lately how many months I am and I can't answer haha I only know weeks!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I usually just divide however many weeks I am by four to get how many months pregnant I am. Since I'm 22 weeks pregnant I tell people 5 1/2 months pregnant. It's the easiest for me and people understand better. 

What I don't understand is how so many women with kids (especially young kids) that don't understand the concept of how many weeks pregnant.


----------



## rbourre

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I usually just divide however many weeks I am by four to get how many months pregnant I am. Since I'm 22 weeks pregnant I tell people 5 1/2 months pregnant. It's the easiest for me and people understand better.
> 
> What I don't understand is how so many women with kids (especially young kids) that don't understand the concept of how many weeks pregnant.

I used to work with a girl who was pregnant with her third and when I asked her how far along she was she said "I don't know, like 3 months or something." She knew when she was due and that was good enough for her.


----------



## AshleyLK

staceymxxx said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else confused by months / weeks... some people class themselves 6 months pregnant at 24 weeks and others don't... i think i'm going to say i'm 6 months it sounds closer lol!!

I do something strange when calculating. I count by 4s and 5s... For example, I say I am 1 month when I am 4 weeks pregnant, but I will not say I am 2 months until I am 9 weeks pregnant (added 4 weeks the first time, 5 weeks the second time, then alternating between the two) 

Here's the breakdown:
1 month: 4 weeks - 4 weeks added
2 months: 9 weeks- 5 weeks added
3 months: 13 weeks- 4 weeks added
4 months: 18 weeks- 5 weeks added
5 months: 22 weeks- 4 weeks added
6 months: 27 weeks- 5 weeks added
7 months: 31 weeks- 4 weeks added
8 months: 36 weeks- 5 weeks added
9 months: 40 weeks- 4 weeks added

Hope this helps and makes sense!


----------



## hopettc3

Yo yo: I love it!! I would love something like that!

I will be seeing the doctor in the next town over that will be delivering my baby. I will be having a c-section this time. I had one with #1 due to dd being breech and then tried for a vbac, but had a horrible labor that ended up in c-section. It will be a lot better this time to go straight for the c-section. My appointment is on June 30th. Can't wait!!


----------



## zephyr

My neighbour is due end of july and every time ive asked how many weeks she is now shes like "uhhm I dont actually know im due end of july" she has one child already.

I myself look forward to reading every weekly milestone for every pregnancy.....I guess maybe some people arent that interested?


----------



## kiki28

I am at the local village drs for my midwife care and they hold the midwife day on a Wednesday where I am and just dispatch a midwife from the (not so) local hospital. She's the only one that comes across now for the clinic so the only way I can change midwife is to change to a different surgery in town and they are really bad there :(


The only one thing I'm really looking forward to is when she has to come and do a home visit after he is here, we live on a farm with OH parents and sister also on the farm (different houses however ) and it's always a complete mad house with something always needing to be done. As she is a bit of a clean freak with no sense of humour whatsoever I think that could be quite fun! I'm really sure I'm going to make her feel as unwelcome here as what she makes me feel in the surgery! 


Still in better news I thought I hadn't felt him too much yet but I actually saw him kick my belly from the outside and OH managed to catch it too :D made me cry lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Kiki-how cute you saw a lovely kick from the outside :) they never fail to raise a smile do they?

Urgh-your midwife sounds annoying! Will be nice for you to see her at your home when baby is here-is that an option for all visits? I seem to remember my midwife saying something about they can do home appointments, but it's not often they do.


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha! My poor baby-look what I bought :)
> View attachment 774761
> 
> 
> I've got that too... using it for his birth announcement or first photo shoot... They will love us when first partners come home and we pull all photos out haha xxClick to expand...

I know-that's my plan too-get lots of pics of then in it, and being then out when they are teens and young men! :haha: 

Ohhh-I notice it's your v-day!! :happydance: happy v day :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

hopettc3 said:


> Yo yo: I love it!! I would love something like that!
> 
> I will be seeing the doctor in the next town over that will be delivering my baby. I will be having a c-section this time. I had one with #1 due to dd being breech and then tried for a vbac, but had a horrible labor that ended up in c-section. It will be a lot better this time to go straight for the c-section. My appointment is on June 30th. Can't wait!!

That's great your decided on a c section after your last experience. Sounds the right choice for you :)


----------



## staceymxxx

AshleyLK said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else confused by months / weeks... some people class themselves 6 months pregnant at 24 weeks and others don't... i think i'm going to say i'm 6 months it sounds closer lol!!
> 
> I do something strange when calculating. I count by 4s and 5s... For example, I say I am 1 month when I am 4 weeks pregnant, but I will not say I am 2 months until I am 9 weeks pregnant (added 4 weeks the first time, 5 weeks the second time, then alternating between the two)
> 
> Here's the breakdown:
> 1 month: 4 weeks - 4 weeks added
> 2 months: 9 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 3 months: 13 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 4 months: 18 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 5 months: 22 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 6 months: 27 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 7 months: 31 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 8 months: 36 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 9 months: 40 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 
> Hope this helps and makes sense!Click to expand...

Yep I get it I think lol! Thank you x


----------



## cntrygrl

As for the week to month conversion I just looked up online for the conversion chart and printed it out.

https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## rbourre

I get to see my baby boy again today. They couldn't get all the pictures they needed on the ultrasound 2 weeks ago so I have to go back.


----------



## Jcliff

I've been planning my dd first birthday all month. I can't believe it's been a year and I'm pregnant again!


----------



## zebadi

cntrygrl said:


> As for the week to month conversion I just looked up online for the conversion chart and printed it out.
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

That's really helpful cntrygrl.
Thank-you. x


----------



## sprite30

6 months does sound a lot better then 24 weeks doesn't it ? Lol 

I think it's funny when people don't know the concept of weeks or months and my bil is the worse. His gf told me her due date was jul23 and I remembered that bc my birthday is around there and then all the sudden he started telling people she's due is May and I was like wtf may and July are way off then he started saying June so I'm like ok he seriously has no clue and when I asked her again when she was due she said July 23 so I think guys just don't know anything about that stuff. And this is my bils 3rd he should def know better. Then when she was only 29 weeks he was telling me that that doc said she might go into labor within 2 weeks and I'm thinking holy shit that's not good but he was all excited about it so I don't think he grasped the idea that baby needs to stay in as long as they can.

My dh on the other hand knows that were 24 weeks and he's right on the ball when someone asks us he'll answer first.


----------



## kel21

Jcliff said:


> I've been planning my dd first birthday all month. I can't believe it's been a year and I'm pregnant again!

The first birthday is so fun!


----------



## Laelani

Man I really need to keep up better with this thread! I just had to read 8 pages!  Anyway I wanted to weigh in on a few things that I read and I have a bit of a predicament with the doctor that I wanted to ask for your opinions on what you would do. 

In terms of the sex post by StarBrites, I understand 100% and have cried a few times because we were unable to do anything because I couldn't get comfortable or something would hurt, etc. I felt like I lost my womanly-ness (yeah totally made that up!) and that I was not going to be able to satisfy my OH until after the baby comes and such. Just hang in there. Sometimes we can do it and something we can't but OH understands now even though he does get frustrated at the time and I get upset. Just have to take it one day at a time. :) 

In terms of the heartburn, GeralynB, I started getting that around 15 weeks and peeing a bit when sneezing I've had that since about 18 weeks give or take. I hate it and it's worse than ever now because I have bad summer allergies so I'm constantly sneezing now. 

AFM - Overall I've been feeling pretty good and baby boy is doing just fantastic. Went in for my 23/24 week prenatal appointment today with the doctor. I had high hopes of getting some answers today and she crushed that big time! I am absolutely livid how things went. For the good stuff, little man is measuring right on schedule and everything is great with him and as far as we know he did not inherit my scoliosis. Everything with me is good but I got a referral for medical prenatal massage therapy to help with my scoliosis because it has been getting really, really bad lately and I don't know how much longer I will be able to stay at work with it. Speaking of my back here is what I need your opinions on. I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do? 

Sorry this was so long I just don't know who else to talk to that understands. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Laelani when was your last x-ray? If you have those films you could always take them in to her. My sister has scoliosis as well, she has 2 sharp degree bends in her back and at first they believed she may have to have a scheduled C-section which presents problems in and of itself because typically if the curvature of the spine is bad enough to warrant a C-section it also means it is bad enough to rule out getting an epidural and you would require general anesthesia. (I have seen this many times on the L&D floor) However upon reviewing recent films she and her OB decided that natural childbirth would be optimal. She has given birth naturally twice now. I know your situation may be a little different but perhaps taking films in to be reviewed would help your provider know that you have a lot of anxiety about this and then they could speak with you more in depth about any decisions to be made. Best of luck!


----------



## Laelani

busytulip said:


> Laelani when was your last x-ray? If you have those films you could always take them in to her. My sister has scoliosis as well, she has 2 sharp degree bends in her back and at first they believed she may have to have a scheduled C-section which presents problems in and of itself because typically if the curvature of the spine is bad enough to warrant a C-section it also means it is bad enough to rule out getting an epidural and you would require general anesthesia. (I have seen this many times on the L&D floor) However upon reviewing recent films she and her OB decided that natural childbirth would be optimal. She has given birth naturally twice now. I know your situation may be a little different but perhaps taking films in to be reviewed would help your provider know that you have a lot of anxiety about this and then they could speak with you more in depth about any decisions to be made. Best of luck!

Thank you for the detailed information. I have HUGE anxiety about it and I mean I have been going under the impression that I would always just have a schedule section and I am okay with it. I have come to terms with that and now any other option scares me. My back has a J shape curve where the end 1/4 of my spine curves and sits along my left hip bone and was told the pressure of pushing could injure it further. I am going to talk to the doctor about sending me to a back specialist. It's been years since I had an xray though so that really wouldn't be an option at this point but you do have some good points though!! :)


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha! My poor baby-look what I bought :)
> View attachment 774761
> 
> 
> I've got that too... using it for his birth announcement or first photo shoot... They will love us when first partners come home and we pull all photos out haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> I know-that's my plan too-get lots of pics of then in it, and being then out when they are teens and young men! :haha:
> 
> Ohhh-I notice it's your v-day!! :happydance: happy v day :)Click to expand...

Thankyou i'm so relieved!!! I never though after 2 miscarraiges i'd be in this position :cloud9:

Have you bought it from ebay? they have loads of different ones on there, i'm dressing him up for every event possible :blush:


----------



## staceymxxx

cntrygrl said:


> As for the week to month conversion I just looked up online for the conversion chart and printed it out.
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

Thank you i've bookmarked this! x


----------



## staceymxxx

Laelani said:


> Man I really need to keep up better with this thread! I just had to read 8 pages!  Anyway I wanted to weigh in on a few things that I read and I have a bit of a predicament with the doctor that I wanted to ask for your opinions on what you would do.
> 
> In terms of the sex post by StarBrites, I understand 100% and have cried a few times because we were unable to do anything because I couldn't get comfortable or something would hurt, etc. I felt like I lost my womanly-ness (yeah totally made that up!) and that I was not going to be able to satisfy my OH until after the baby comes and such. Just hang in there. Sometimes we can do it and something we can't but OH understands now even though he does get frustrated at the time and I get upset. Just have to take it one day at a time. :)
> 
> In terms of the heartburn, GeralynB, I started getting that around 15 weeks and peeing a bit when sneezing I've had that since about 18 weeks give or take. I hate it and it's worse than ever now because I have bad summer allergies so I'm constantly sneezing now.
> 
> AFM - Overall I've been feeling pretty good and baby boy is doing just fantastic. Went in for my 23/24 week prenatal appointment today with the doctor. I had high hopes of getting some answers today and she crushed that big time! I am absolutely livid how things went. For the good stuff, little man is measuring right on schedule and everything is great with him and as far as we know he did not inherit my scoliosis. Everything with me is good but I got a referral for medical prenatal massage therapy to help with my scoliosis because it has been getting really, really bad lately and I don't know how much longer I will be able to stay at work with it. Speaking of my back here is what I need your opinions on. I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?
> 
> Sorry this was so long I just don't know who else to talk to that understands. :flower:

This is awful,is there anyway you can get a 2nd opinion or get your old doctors to tell her? Or even change? :hugs: xx


----------



## Laelani

staceymxxx said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Man I really need to keep up better with this thread! I just had to read 8 pages!  Anyway I wanted to weigh in on a few things that I read and I have a bit of a predicament with the doctor that I wanted to ask for your opinions on what you would do.
> 
> In terms of the sex post by StarBrites, I understand 100% and have cried a few times because we were unable to do anything because I couldn't get comfortable or something would hurt, etc. I felt like I lost my womanly-ness (yeah totally made that up!) and that I was not going to be able to satisfy my OH until after the baby comes and such. Just hang in there. Sometimes we can do it and something we can't but OH understands now even though he does get frustrated at the time and I get upset. Just have to take it one day at a time. :)
> 
> In terms of the heartburn, GeralynB, I started getting that around 15 weeks and peeing a bit when sneezing I've had that since about 18 weeks give or take. I hate it and it's worse than ever now because I have bad summer allergies so I'm constantly sneezing now.
> 
> AFM - Overall I've been feeling pretty good and baby boy is doing just fantastic. Went in for my 23/24 week prenatal appointment today with the doctor. I had high hopes of getting some answers today and she crushed that big time! I am absolutely livid how things went. For the good stuff, little man is measuring right on schedule and everything is great with him and as far as we know he did not inherit my scoliosis. Everything with me is good but I got a referral for medical prenatal massage therapy to help with my scoliosis because it has been getting really, really bad lately and I don't know how much longer I will be able to stay at work with it. Speaking of my back here is what I need your opinions on. I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?
> 
> Sorry this was so long I just don't know who else to talk to that understands. :flower:
> 
> This is awful,is there anyway you can get a 2nd opinion or get your old doctors to tell her? Or even change? :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I'm not sure but we are definitely going to try. I was so upset and worked up today I took the day off of work. :( A doctor should not tell you that you have no right to scheduled C-Section. It should not be up to them.


----------



## staceymxxx

Laelani said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Man I really need to keep up better with this thread! I just had to read 8 pages!  Anyway I wanted to weigh in on a few things that I read and I have a bit of a predicament with the doctor that I wanted to ask for your opinions on what you would do.
> 
> In terms of the sex post by StarBrites, I understand 100% and have cried a few times because we were unable to do anything because I couldn't get comfortable or something would hurt, etc. I felt like I lost my womanly-ness (yeah totally made that up!) and that I was not going to be able to satisfy my OH until after the baby comes and such. Just hang in there. Sometimes we can do it and something we can't but OH understands now even though he does get frustrated at the time and I get upset. Just have to take it one day at a time. :)
> 
> In terms of the heartburn, GeralynB, I started getting that around 15 weeks and peeing a bit when sneezing I've had that since about 18 weeks give or take. I hate it and it's worse than ever now because I have bad summer allergies so I'm constantly sneezing now.
> 
> AFM - Overall I've been feeling pretty good and baby boy is doing just fantastic. Went in for my 23/24 week prenatal appointment today with the doctor. I had high hopes of getting some answers today and she crushed that big time! I am absolutely livid how things went. For the good stuff, little man is measuring right on schedule and everything is great with him and as far as we know he did not inherit my scoliosis. Everything with me is good but I got a referral for medical prenatal massage therapy to help with my scoliosis because it has been getting really, really bad lately and I don't know how much longer I will be able to stay at work with it. Speaking of my back here is what I need your opinions on. I injured my back when I was in grade 9 and had many tests and a bunch of issues with it for a few years after that. At that time my mom was told that I would never be able to do natural child birth because of the position of my spine and the pressure that comes with pushing and such. Over the years I keep getting this checked and keep being told the same thing. Well last year I got through to my doctor when I moved here and she never ever looked at my back in the whole year I've been seeing her. So today I asked her if she would be scheduling me for a C-Section and she said no because I don't need one that everything will be just fine. Um no it won't because all the doctors previous to her that I have seen told me the complete opposite for the past 15 years! She won't even LOOK at my back at all and I am scared of the outcomes for my back. I have no idea what to do or how to approach her to make her see I have to do this via scheduled C-Section. Ugh. I'm so heartbroken, upset, and frustrated. I am so worked up about it I stayed home from work today. What would you do?
> 
> Sorry this was so long I just don't know who else to talk to that understands. :flower:
> 
> This is awful,is there anyway you can get a 2nd opinion or get your old doctors to tell her? Or even change? :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure but we are definitely going to try. I was so upset and worked up today I took the day off of work. :( A doctor should not tell you that you have no right to scheduled C-Section. It should not be up to them.Click to expand...

In your position i'd be upset too, she doesn't sound very compassionate.


----------



## sprite30

While I don't doubt that's it's going to hurt a hell of a lot more everything I'm reading online says one of the major issues with scoliosis was getting the epidural so as long as you can get that then I don't think childbirth would cause more damage but I'm not a dr and this is based on my education from google ....and we know how reliable that can be.

With that being said I do think if you can get a hold of previous xrays and reiterate to your dr that you have concerns she may be willing to hear you out and if not, you might be in the market for a new doctor. I know I would be if I didn't agree with her medical opinion.


----------



## newlywed2013

Dh got to feel baby girl a few days ago for the first time! This morning she had hiccups and he got to feel them! 12 hour drive home tomorrow, not looking forward to it, and I always cry, this time it's even harder to leave. She's my best friend!


----------



## rbourre

I had my ultrasound today, it was a part of the baby's heart they couldn't get a good picture of before but they did this time. I also got the confirmation that baby is definitely a boy and we got to see his "boy parts" very clearly. He's head down with his feet up in my ribs, which is the opposite of what I thought. I thought he was breech right now because I keep feeling a lot more movement in my lower stomach and I thought it was kicks to my bladder. She said he's either shoving his head into my bladder or punching me. She also said he's right on track for 22 weeks, which is great because my daughter was small. 

I'm so happy and I hope the next 4 months fly by so I can have my baby boy here. I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey all!!! I got my BFP this morning 10 dpo! Thank you to all the ladies who have kept in touch and cheered me on. I'll always have my October bumpkin in my heart. I am so excited to be joining the February babies group! Please let this be a sticky bean! I'll keep in touch.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Congratulations jm! I'm so happy for you, hoping this is your little sticky rainbow :hugs: Happy & healthy 9 months to you :D


----------



## zephyr

Congratulations!! That is wonderful news!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats JM! That's wonderful news :hugs:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay, JM!!! Congrats!!! That is a beautiful line--so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Jcliff

I was thinking of you yesterday! Congrats! Yay


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay! Congrats JM!


----------



## Elsa50501

AshleyLK said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else confused by months / weeks... some people class themselves 6 months pregnant at 24 weeks and others don't... i think i'm going to say i'm 6 months it sounds closer lol!!
> 
> I do something strange when calculating. I count by 4s and 5s... For example, I say I am 1 month when I am 4 weeks pregnant, but I will not say I am 2 months until I am 9 weeks pregnant (added 4 weeks the first time, 5 weeks the second time, then alternating between the two)
> 
> Here's the breakdown:
> 1 month: 4 weeks - 4 weeks added
> 2 months: 9 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 3 months: 13 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 4 months: 18 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 5 months: 22 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 6 months: 27 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 7 months: 31 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 8 months: 36 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 9 months: 40 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 
> Hope this helps and makes sense!Click to expand...

I got the same week avg. when I look at my due date and count back by real world months. For example, june 11th was exactly 4 actual months to my oct 11th due date. So at 22 weeks 3 days i counted that as 5 months pregnant(for telling ppl who asked). It lines up with the way you do it above. I think its easier for the non pregnant world to make meaning of, lol.


----------



## ljo1984

Congrats JM  xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

There was a freebie sample of strawberry and banana porridge with my magazine this month (Prima Baby)...is it wrong that I want to eat it? ;) The expiry date is end of March 2015, so it will still be good when we're weaning (hopefully!), but it looks like it might be quite nice!


----------



## Elsa50501

I say eat it :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats jm that's such great news!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats jmandrews! Fxd this is your sticky rainbow! 

V-day!! Woohoo :) I am so greatful to finally be here. I thought I would never get to have another baby and now here I am at v-day. God is good :happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats jm! 

Congrats on reaching v-day kel! I so have a week and a day to go! I'm sure it'll be here in no time. 

Newlywed that's exciting that your husband got to feel. I thought I felt it once and now every time I touch my belly when he's moving he instantly stops. One day I'll catch him though!


----------



## busytulip

FX'd for a sticky bean JM-that's a lovely BFP!

Congrats on reaching V-day Kel21!!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats JM! Great news!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yaaaay!! So happy for you JM :happydance: x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy V Day Kel :) :flower:


----------



## mommyberry

Yay!!! Congratulations JM! That is a fabulous bfp! :hugs: congrats on v day kel!

So waiting for mine !!!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations jm! :D
And yay for v-day kel:flower:

This week has been horrendous what with everything going on with my ex and my poor dog was put to sleep on thursday:cry: they found a secondary tumor but didn't know where the other one was and he was in so much pain that we decided it was for the best:cry:

On baby front he is awesome, I smile everyday because of my son and I know he's so worth it. I'm also measuring ahead so he's above the 90th percentile on fundal height :D


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sorry about your dog Vicki. My mom called me this week to tell me one of our dogs had to be put down. I wanted to be there but she's to far and couldn't wait :( 

Glad to hear about your baby though!


----------



## SisterRose

Congratulations jm x


----------



## zephyr

V day here too! I'm so glad finally!

Nothing much else happening for me. Still feeling pretty good. Baby is kicking up a storm every couple of hours :p can feel hiccups and baby jumps at loud noises too.


----------



## staceymxxx

Over the last week my hormones have just surged! I felt normal before but now I feel possessed lol! Constantly thinking how much I don't like people at all lol! Or crying... I was telling my OH earlier you girls keep me sane and let me have someone to talk to :)


----------



## staceymxxx

I got a terry towelling nappy starter set earlier from supermarket it is liners, pins, 12 terry nappys and 5 waterproof pants in all for £13,49 half price :) 

Oh and I got a brand new sealed in the box manual breast pump worth £35 for £2.50 in the charity shop x


----------



## lauraemily17

staceymxxx said:


> Over the last week my hormones have just surged! I felt normal before but now I feel possessed lol! Constantly thinking how much I don't like people at all lol! Or crying... I was telling my OH earlier you girls keep me sane and let me have someone to talk to :)

That was me at the supermarket this morning. I hated everyone, they all got in my way, were rude, if looks could kill I'd be in a lot of trouble!! It's like the worst PMS ever! :rofl:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy V Day Zephyr! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sorry about your dog Vicky :-(


----------



## Laelani

Congrats JM!!!! :happydance:

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies. I have determined that if things aren't resolved at my next appointment (July 4) that I will be looking for a new doctor.


----------



## AshleyLK

Elsa50501 said:


> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is anyone else confused by months / weeks... some people class themselves 6 months pregnant at 24 weeks and others don't... i think i'm going to say i'm 6 months it sounds closer lol!!
> 
> I do something strange when calculating. I count by 4s and 5s... For example, I say I am 1 month when I am 4 weeks pregnant, but I will not say I am 2 months until I am 9 weeks pregnant (added 4 weeks the first time, 5 weeks the second time, then alternating between the two)
> 
> Here's the breakdown:
> 1 month: 4 weeks - 4 weeks added
> 2 months: 9 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 3 months: 13 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 4 months: 18 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 5 months: 22 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 6 months: 27 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 7 months: 31 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 8 months: 36 weeks- 5 weeks added
> 9 months: 40 weeks- 4 weeks added
> 
> Hope this helps and makes sense!Click to expand...
> 
> I got the same week avg. when I look at my due date and count back by real world months. For example, june 11th was exactly 4 actual months to my oct 11th due date. So at 22 weeks 3 days i counted that as 5 months pregnant(for telling ppl who asked). It lines up with the way you do it above. I think its easier for the non pregnant world to make meaning of, lol.Click to expand...

Yeah it works out to be pretty exact because no month (other than feb) is only four weeks long and no month is quite 5 weeks long...so this method makes it pretty exact no matter what stage of pregnancy you are in. Pretty simple! 

JM -congrats girlie :cloud9:


----------



## AshleyLK

Just for the heck of it, 20 week bump photo, only 19 more to go! (Scheduled c-section)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kel21

AshleyLK said:


> Just for the heck of it, 20 week bump photo, only 19 more to go! (Scheduled c-section)

Cute bump!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

V-day! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newlywed2013

jmandrews said:


> Hey all!!! I got my BFP this morning 10 dpo! Thank you to all the ladies who have kept in touch and cheered me on. I'll always have my October bumpkin in my heart. I am so excited to be joining the February babies group! Please let this be a sticky bean! I'll keep in touch.

congrats! Stick baby stick!


----------



## newlywed2013

I don't remember who was asking me about being in a car for 12 hours. It was rough! I was really tired, we stopped every 2 hours to stretch. She made me uncomfortable a few times by the way she was moving around. Make sure you have good, healthy snacks and lots of water with you!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats on the BFP jm!!!!!!

Yay to all the V-day women!!!! Won't be too long before we start having birth announcements!


----------



## kel21

Mrs Eleflump said:


> V-day! :dance:

Cute! And happy v-day!


----------



## ljo1984

Whoop v day here too


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy v day to all those reaching it! 3 days to go for me! Great bump pics too! 

I'm feeling a little frustrated with people who don't have children giving opinions on my pregnancy. My brother in law basically kept going on about me being too cautious with food and alcohol - all I'm doing is following the official uk nhs guidance eg no unpasteurised dairy, no pink meat, no cold cured meat, no alcohol. We had a BBQ last night and he cooked steak and I wanted to check the meat had cooked through. I just felt there was no understanding and I was made to feel silly and overly cautious. I haven't had a drop of alcohol yet and I probably would have the odd half glass of champagne at a special occasion later on but it's just not worth the risk to me. Sorry for the rant, just wanted to get it off my chest!! 

I'm flying home from my holiday tomorrow so I'm hoping things go as smoothly as they did on the way here!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo1984+MrsEleflump Happy V Day :happydance:


----------



## staceymxxx

Loopy Laura said:


> Happy v day to all those reaching it! 3 days to go for me! Great bump pics too!
> 
> I'm feeling a little frustrated with people who don't have children giving opinions on my pregnancy. My brother in law basically kept going on about me being too cautious with food and alcohol - all I'm doing is following the official uk nhs guidance eg no unpasteurised dairy, no pink meat, no cold cured meat, no alcohol. We had a BBQ last night and he cooked steak and I wanted to check the meat had cooked through. I just felt there was no understanding and I was made to feel silly and overly cautious. I haven't had a drop of alcohol yet and I probably would have the odd half glass of champagne at a special occasion later on but it's just not worth the risk to me. Sorry for the rant, just wanted to get it off my chest!!
> 
> I'm flying home from my holiday tomorrow so I'm hoping things go as smoothly as they did on the way here!!

I know what you mean, everyone is telling me to have a glass of wine etc etc i would love one but its just not worth that risk or if anything happens i will forever blame myself x


----------



## ljo1984

Omg in less than two week onto single digits on count down! Going so quick! On the plus side with work I still have to take my 7wk annual leave before I go off so with all that in mind I only have 6 working weeks left eeeeeeek!! I'm waiting for my last 3 weeks of shift to be put out (I'm a nurse so different all the time) then that's me done for just over a year!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations to all the ladies who have reached v-day! It's all flying by:happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

staceymxxx said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Happy v day to all those reaching it! 3 days to go for me! Great bump pics too!
> 
> I'm feeling a little frustrated with people who don't have children giving opinions on my pregnancy. My brother in law basically kept going on about me being too cautious with food and alcohol - all I'm doing is following the official uk nhs guidance eg no unpasteurised dairy, no pink meat, no cold cured meat, no alcohol. We had a BBQ last night and he cooked steak and I wanted to check the meat had cooked through. I just felt there was no understanding and I was made to feel silly and overly cautious. I haven't had a drop of alcohol yet and I probably would have the odd half glass of champagne at a special occasion later on but it's just not worth the risk to me. Sorry for the rant, just wanted to get it off my chest!!
> 
> I'm flying home from my holiday tomorrow so I'm hoping things go as smoothly as they did on the way here!!
> 
> I know what you mean, everyone is telling me to have a glass of wine etc etc i would love one but its just not worth that risk or if anything happens i will forever blame myself xClick to expand...

I absolutely agree with you ladies! I don't drink anyway, but while pregnant, some things just absolutely aren't worth the risk. I crave turkey sandwiches from a local deli here, and I just won't go. I know the risk is so minute, but it just isn't worth it. (Heating up my own turkey and making my own sandwich just doesn't do it for me lol.)


----------



## vickyandchick

Also realised today that I am officially leaking but it seems to only be out of one:wacko: keep waking up to a wet t-shirt, its so weird:blush:


----------



## AllStar

Congratulations JM!! 

Congrats to everyone getting to V-day too, it's flying by now. Less than a week til I'm there too  

As for me, baby moving loads right now and dh and the kids are loving feeling him move. I love seeing the kids faces when he kicks their wee hands  I'm feeling really good at the moment apart from having thrush again. Had it a week or so ago for a couple of days but drank cranberry juice and ate natural yogurt and it seemed to go away but now it's back and driving me mad so thinking I'll have to go to doctors :-( do you think I'll have to actually go see one or will phoning and saying I have it be enough and they can either give me a prescription or tell me what's safe to buy? I don't like to waste their time if I don't have to.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all so much for your sweet comments. :) I am thrilled.


----------



## rbourre

Baby is moving like crazy tonight. I'm sitting here watching my belly move because he keeps punching me. It's always right below my belly button. I haven't really felt any kicks yet but lots of punches, he likes to move his arms around a lot, we saw that on the ultrasound on Friday. The technician said his feet are up in my ribs so I'm glad he's not kicking them (yet).


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> I don't remember who was asking me about being in a car for 12 hours. It was rough! I was really tired, we stopped every 2 hours to stretch. She made me uncomfortable a few times by the way she was moving around. Make sure you have good, healthy snacks and lots of water with you!

That was me, less then 3 weeks now until we leave baby is very active now so I'm imagining it won't be much fun at 27/28 weeks but the only other option is flying and I'd prefer not to do that so I'll def stop a lot, have tons of healthy snacks and drink lots of water. 

Glad you made it home safe and sound.

Vday for me was on Saturday. Yay!! Congrats to everyone reaching vday. I agree with Kel, when you've never expected to be pregnant (or pregnant again) getting to this point is extra special.

Ahh I agree loopy and Stacey, I wouldn't want to risk it but I'm a sucker for cold turkey I feel like I could totally live without it any other time but for some reason when someone tells you you can't have it, it makes you want it more. I caved and had a half a turkey hoagie yesterday. Eek!! Trying not to do that but I caved. And I agree with so blessed, yuck on the hot deli turkey, eww!


----------



## sprite30

ljo1984 said:


> Omg in less than two week onto single digits on count down! Going so quick! On the plus side with work I still have to take my 7wk annual leave before I go off so with all that in mind I only have 6 working weeks left eeeeeeek!! I'm waiting for my last 3 weeks of shift to be put out (I'm a nurse so different all the time) then that's me done for just over a year!

So jealous, wish I could take that much time off and still have my same position but us law says they only have to hold my job for 12 weeks . Ugh. I'm ready to be done with work already.


----------



## ljo1984

sprite30 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Omg in less than two week onto single digits on count down! Going so quick! On the plus side with work I still have to take my 7wk annual leave before I go off so with all that in mind I only have 6 working weeks left eeeeeeek!! I'm waiting for my last 3 weeks of shift to be put out (I'm a nurse so different all the time) then that's me done for just over a year!
> 
> So jealous, wish I could take that much time off and still have my same position but us law says they only have to hold my job for 12 weeks . Ugh. I'm ready to be done with work already.Click to expand...

God 12 weeks!! That's nothing :-( the nhs maternity pay is really good, I've only took 9 months in the past as law says you can now have a year but you get no money at all for the last 3 month. But my eldest starts school in sept so I'll be off for the full year and I'd never get the opportunity to have all school holidays off in my job so taking the opportunity while I can lol.

Oh full of cold! Yuck


----------



## kiki28

23 weeks today :D only 1 week to v-day :D

Had my first proper big craving yesterday . . . Garlic bread  I are a whole baguette yesterday in one sitting . . . Oops! And I really want to eat more this morning. Funny thing is normally I'm not keen on it!


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> Baby is moving like crazy tonight. I'm sitting here watching my belly move because he keeps punching me. It's always right below my belly button. I haven't really felt any kicks yet but lots of punches, he likes to move his arms around a lot, we saw that on the ultrasound on Friday. The technician said his feet are up in my ribs so I'm glad he's not kicking them (yet).

Aww how cute :) love watching my belly moving around too!


----------



## newlywed2013

2 Weeks to v-day! 

Can't wait to be able to see her moving around!


----------



## Jcliff

Time is flying by wow


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy V-Day ljo & MrsEleflump!

No leaky boobs here, but is anyone elses button sticking out already? I literally have a nub for a belly button now.

On another note friends of mine had been confirmed that they were having a girl. They've already had their shower and everything she's due soon. Well they had an ultrasound last thursday and they're really having a boy! It was quite the shock to them.


----------



## kel21

cntrygrl said:


> Happy V-Day ljo & MrsEleflump!
> 
> No leaky boobs here, but is anyone elses button sticking out already? I literally have a nub for a belly button now.
> 
> On another note friends of mine had been confirmed that they were having a girl. They've already had their shower and everything she's due soon. Well they had an ultrasound last thursday and they're really having a boy! It was quite the shock to them.

I would freak out if they told me that! Lol. I am a little nervous because though the lady told boy, and gave me a pic of boy parts when I spoke to the dr's nurse she kept referring to him as a her while reading the notes of my scan! She claims she refers to all the babies as her, but it is still in the back of my mind.

I get to see my little guy again in 2 hours! I slept poorly last night because I am so excited!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

cntrygrl said:


> Happy V-Day ljo & MrsEleflump!
> 
> No leaky boobs here, but is anyone elses button sticking out already? I literally have a nub for a belly button now.
> 
> On another note friends of mine had been confirmed that they were having a girl. They've already had their shower and everything she's due soon. Well they had an ultrasound last thursday and they're really having a boy! It was quite the shock to them.

That happened with my MIL with my husband. She wad tills girl once in the beginning and never had it checked again. Didn't know until he was actuality born that he was actually a boy! 

I couldn't imagine that happening! It would be so shocking especially if you are only prepared for the other gender. 

Congrats to everyone on making it to v-day! I've got one more week for me! It's going so fast! 

My husband is stressing me out! We went to look at cribs this weekend to finally pick one out. And we decided to get just a dresser and a changing pad on that instead of getting a changing table as well. Then he tells me again that we won't get it until after he's born. He's told me this before which causes me to panic and freak out a little. Then goes to say we'll he won't use it until 6 months after, he's not even going to use it for naps. You don't need the dresser yet either, we'll save 10% if we wait. Cause babies r us offers 10% of your registry after the baby is born. 

He didn't seem to understand that putting that stuff together with a newborn isn't going to be easy. But he doesn't want to listen to me, he's the expert already and knows exactly what to do.


----------



## zebadi

jmandrews said:


> Hey all!!! I got my BFP this morning 10 dpo! Thank you to all the ladies who have kept in touch and cheered me on. I'll always have my October bumpkin in my heart. I am so excited to be joining the February babies group! Please let this be a sticky bean! I'll keep in touch.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So So So happy for you!!! x:happydance:


----------



## Jcliff

it's common to miss the winky if ultrasonic too early! Everything looks the same for a while. That's why i wouldn't trust anything until 18 weeks at least!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushymilk-- Sorry your husband is being such a stick in the mud. I told mine that the room had to be finished before my first baby shower otherwise it will be a pain moving stuff in and out after that. So the room better be done before July 27th. He was good and started doing some spackling last night on small nail & tack holes in that room.


----------



## cntrygrl

Jcliff said:


> it's common to miss the winky if ultrasonic too early! Everything looks the same for a while. That's why i wouldn't trust anything until 18 weeks at least!

I definitely agree. Lol although if you're told you're having a boy I think the chances are far less that it's really a girl.


----------



## Cntrygal

I am so excited...my best friend is flying in on Wednesday and will be here until Sunday specifically to paint the nursery!!! Her birthday was last month and she told her husband she wanted a plain ticket for her birthday. How good of a friend is that!?! I'm taking Wednesday off to pick her up and get all the supplies but will have to work the rest of the week and only be able to help her in the evenings until the weekend. Along with painting, we're also going to make an ABC accent wall with different sized letters and misc objects (we ranch so a horseshoe will be the U, laso for the 0...etc)! Pinterest is such a resource! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

cntrygrl said:


> Happy V-Day ljo & MrsEleflump!
> 
> No leaky boobs here, but is anyone elses button sticking out already? I literally have a nub for a belly button now.
> 
> On another note friends of mine had been confirmed that they were having a girl. They've already had their shower and everything she's due soon. Well they had an ultrasound last thursday and they're really having a boy! It was quite the shock to them.

That's scary! I hope they still can't see a winky next week or I'll be sending back a baby grow.


----------



## hopettc3

Congrats jm!! 

I can't wait till v-day! Only a few more days!!!


----------



## AshleyLK

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Happy V-Day ljo & MrsEleflump!
> 
> No leaky boobs here, but is anyone elses button sticking out already? I literally have a nub for a belly button now.
> 
> On another note friends of mine had been confirmed that they were having a girl. They've already had their shower and everything she's due soon. Well they had an ultrasound last thursday and they're really having a boy! It was quite the shock to them.
> 
> That happened with my MIL with my husband. She wad tills girl once in the beginning and never had it checked again. Didn't know until he was actuality born that he was actually a boy!
> 
> I couldn't imagine that happening! It would be so shocking especially if you are only prepared for the other gender.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on making it to v-day! I've got one more week for me! It's going so fast!
> 
> My husband is stressing me out! We went to look at cribs this weekend to finally pick one out. And we decided to get just a dresser and a changing pad on that instead of getting a changing table as well. Then he tells me again that we won't get it until after he's born. He's told me this before which causes me to panic and freak out a little. Then goes to say we'll he won't use it until 6 months after, he's not even going to use it for naps. You don't need the dresser yet either, we'll save 10% if we wait. Cause babies r us offers 10% of your registry after the baby is born.
> 
> He didn't seem to understand that putting that stuff together with a newborn isn't going to be easy. But he doesn't want to listen to me, he's the expert already and knows exactly what to do.Click to expand...

Yeah as this is my second go of things, I know you definitely don't need a changing table so long as you have a dresser that is the proper height. I don't even think it is necessary to buy the dresser from babies r us...any dresser should do! I don't know if you are crafty or not, but maybe refinishing a garage sale find or something similar could be fun before the baby arrives! These are things I can't do now that I have a little one and I sort of miss these crafty kinda things :)


----------



## GeralynB

I have to vent for a minute&#8230;DH and i are keeping names for the baby a surprise. We don't have a name yet but have some ideas. Before we knew the sex, there was a girls name that I really like and pretty sure that's what we would have used or will use if our second baby is a girl. I told DH that I wanted the names to be a surprise and he knew that. So yesterday, we're at my FILs house for Father's Day and my FIL starts asking about if we've picked a name yet. I say no we didn't decide yet and we want to keep them a surprise. My FIL and his wife both were like yea that's smart&#8230;so we hear your girls name would have been Juliette. And they proceed to say the name I liked. My face must have been shocked because DH started talking a million miles a minute trying to change the subject. Later in the car when we leave I was like "Why did you tell them our name?!?!" He was like, "Well we're not having a girl so I thought it was okay" And I said, " What if we have a girl next time???" I am so mad about this! So now my FIL, his wife, my 2 BILs and their wives all heard the name because they were standing right there. UGH!!!!!!


----------



## sprite30

GeralynB said:


> I have to vent for a minuteDH and i are keeping names for the baby a surprise. We don't have a name yet but have some ideas. Before we knew the sex, there was a girls name that I really like and pretty sure that's what we would have used or will use if our second baby is a girl. I told DH that I wanted the names to be a surprise and he knew that. So yesterday, we're at my FILs house for Father's Day and my FIL starts asking about if we've picked a name yet. I say no we didn't decide yet and we want to keep them a surprise. My FIL and his wife both were like yea that's smartso we hear your girls name would have been Juliette. And they proceed to say the name I liked. My face must have been shocked because DH started talking a million miles a minute trying to change the subject. Later in the car when we leave I was like "Why did you tell them our name?!?!" He was like, "Well we're not having a girl so I thought it was okay" And I said, " What if we have a girl next time???" I am so mad about this! So now my FIL, his wife, my 2 BILs and their wives all heard the name because they were standing right there. UGH!!!!!!

Oh boy your dh is in some big trouble. But in his defense I don't think guys understand the why behind the why. I would be furious with him because that my biggest fear is that so someone else will have a girl first and then the name I love so much is now up for grabs and it would all be my dh's fault. Actually I made that mistake once of telling my sil who I now hate that I loved the name Isabelle bc I like the nickname izzy and now she calls her sisters daughter izzy and her name is lizabeth, need less to say that was the very beginning of our many many spats with that sil so I would totally kill my dh if he did that. Although something similar happened to us this time but dh picked the name so if someone steals it on his it'll be his heart that gets broken not mine. Were having a girl and everytime someone asks about the name he says we don't know yet but if we would had a boy he name would have been Marciano....I think he thinks he just claimed that name but I'm all reality he just put it up for grabs.

I really hope this doesn't cause too much of an issue for you guys and maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones who's family respects them and they'll know better then too steal your name.


----------



## kel21

Here is my lo! I can not believe how much his face filled out in a month! Still measuring ahead, and although they won't change my due date at this point by their calculations it put me at sept 29th! He has both feet and one hand up by his face and he is butt down, silly little yoga boy!
 



Attached Files:







20140616_151627.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## busytulip

He is beautiful Kel21!

Can't wait t see the finished product cntrygal! What a lovely best friend to join you and create a nursery for your LO!

Congrats to those ladies reaching V-day


----------



## Laelani

cntrygrl said:


> Happy V-Day ljo & MrsEleflump!
> 
> No leaky boobs here, but is anyone elses button sticking out already? I literally have a nub for a belly button now.
> 
> On another note friends of mine had been confirmed that they were having a girl. They've already had their shower and everything she's due soon. Well they had an ultrasound last thursday and they're really having a boy! It was quite the shock to them.

I hear you with the belly button, definitely got that happening too. I caved and took my belly ring out a week ago or so.


----------



## newlywed2013

No leaking yet, and still an innie, but belly button is getting more shallow! 

Uh ooh, I hope my baby girl stays	a girl! I have gotten too much for her already!


----------



## GeralynB

My belly button is moving out...it's about halfway there


----------



## kiki28

My belly button is nearly out already too hehe it does fascinate me rather a lot 

The last few mornings when I woke up lil one has started to move too . . . So sweet! He's definitely got more active the last couple of days too :D


----------



## ljo1984

Not had a popped belly button with other two so don't think it will this time. It just gets shallower. Will need to put in maternity body bar soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

My belly button doesn't pop out either. Even overdue they were slightly innie! 
It's weird though seeing your belly button all different! 

So what do you ladies still have to buy?

I've got to get loads, tell me I'm not the only one! :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Not a massive deal to get. Were off to Rhodes next week then when I get back getting the chicco next 2 me co sleep crib and treating myself to a new pink lining change bag eeeeeek!! Need some baby towels too. Unisex is really crap! With every baby I've had it's got worse! With my first I got a et that had lemon and mint green baby grows in. Only found a lemon set in boots. Most places it's mainly white with a bit of grey! Booooo.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo1984- it is hard to find gender neutral things sometimes-when we stayed team yellow with dd2 (for all of 29 weeks!) we had mainly whites and creams. Was hard to find certain things!

Oh I love the Pink Lining bags! I'm after the one with owls on it-so cute. Which one do you like?
Have you had one before? I want to make sure I get a decent one this time.

Ps-next had some nice baby clothes is bright colours that were gender neutral of you haven't looked there


----------



## Jcliff

Dr apt today! Haven't seen little man since anatomy scan! I will probably have to schedule my sugar test today yuck! Hate doing that!


----------



## SisterRose

I never get an outie, always stays innie! I also never leak and takes about 3-4 days for my milk to come in after birth. I wonder if that's due to early induction. 
congrats all who have reached v-day  cant wait for mine! 

baby is sooo wriggly this last few days and ive started to see my tummy bouncing when he kicks. He is wriggling away as i type! Little monkey <3


----------



## zebadi

25 weeks today!! 
Had 25 week doctors apt this morning, she just checked BP, baby's HB and urine sample.. 
already got my 28 week apt scheduled, gosh time is flying! I also have a suger test in 2 weeks, not looking fwd to that.


----------



## newlywed2013

so, I toss and turn a lot at might and last night I woke up laying on my back! Now I can't get baby to move :( getting a little worried, hoping she's just still sleeping. How can I control what sleeping position I end up in at night?


----------



## newlywed2013

so, I toss and turn a lot at might and last night I woke up laying on my back! Now I can't get baby to move :( getting a little worried, hoping she's just still sleeping. How can I control what sleeping position I end up in at night?


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- I wake up a lot on my back too, but I'm also kind of propped with pillows due to reflux at night. Found this-- Don't be alarmed if you go to sleep on your side and wake up flat on your back. It happens all the time and shouldn't have any serious adverse effect on your baby's health. Just shift your position and go back to sleep.

Laelani-- I took my belly ring out in the beginning. I don't think it's closed up yet. For whatever reason my belly button started popping early on and it got uncomfortable.


----------



## newlywed2013

newlywed2013 said:


> so, I toss and turn a lot at might and last night I woke up laying on my back! Now I can't get baby to move :( getting a little worried, hoping she's just still sleeping. How can I control what sleeping position I end up in at night?

Phew, just got a few punches


----------



## GeralynB

Baby have me some really good kicks last night...I was able to feel them from the outside! Called DH over to feel but the he stopped...guess he had stage fright lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed ) I wouldnt worry too much about waking on your back on the odd occasion. I've done it with all my babies at some point. I even told my hubby to wake me if I do it!


----------



## newlywed2013

I thought I had killed her! Is that possible? can she die if I lay on my back for too long?


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> Ljo1984- it is hard to find gender neutral things sometimes-when we stayed team yellow with dd2 (for all of 29 weeks!) we had mainly whites and creams. Was hard to find certain things!
> 
> Oh I love the Pink Lining bags! I'm after the one with owls on it-so cute. Which one do you like?
> Have you had one before? I want to make sure I get a decent one this time.
> 
> Ps-next had some nice baby clothes is bright colours that were gender neutral of you haven't looked there

Snap!!!! I want the owls one too  just not sure which bag. I had a yummy mummy last time green with doves on it.

I've seen the ones in next but don't know if they look a bit boyish to me lol. But I'm gonna go to the sale next month and if there in it might pick some up, rude not to at half price lol. Mid seasons not as fun though cause it's not EVERYTHING in the sale. 

Picked up a pack of towels in mothercare today  I need to add blankets to my list too, I have a rainbow knitted one from matalan but want a couple more cheap ones from asda probably for when it's born so doesn't matter if they get yucky. Then can go pink/blue shopping


----------



## ljo1984

Oh and I rang drs yesterday for a fit to fly letter off mw, she said to ring nearer time for one. Turns out I've another new mw (last one was new too) so I've self refered to our hospitals home birth team who have just started taking on ladies for antenatal appointments so you get continuity with the mw who will (supposedly) be there at birth. Just sent them my number to call to go over everything eeeeeek.


----------



## GeralynB

ljo1984 said:


> Oh and I rang drs yesterday for a fit to fly letter off mw, she said to ring nearer time for one. Turns out I've another new mw (last one was new too) so I've self refered to our hospitals home birth team who have just started taking on ladies for antenatal appointments so you get continuity with the mw who will (supposedly) be there at birth. Just sent them my number to call to go over everything eeeeeek.

You need to have a letter to fly?? I'm planning on flying in July and didn't know that...I better ask my midwife about this


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> I thought I had killed her! Is that possible? can she die if I lay on my back for too long?

From everything that I've read, the risk is depriving the baby of oxygen. And that if you've gotten into a position of depriving the baby, YOU also will begin to be deprived and short of breath, and most likely wake up. (I read this when I was pregnant with DS #1 five years ago, so I don't remember where or how reliable.) I often wake up on my back, too. Just roll back over, and try not to stress too much. : )


----------



## Cntrygal

Yo_Yo said:


> My belly button doesn't pop out either. Even overdue they were slightly innie!
> It's weird though seeing your belly button all different!
> 
> So what do you ladies still have to buy?
> 
> I've got to get loads, tell me I'm not the only one! :haha:

You are not alone, we still need EVERYTHING. lol But we are so busy this time of year that I don't have time to stress about it yet. But I don't plan on buying too much. We're limited on space and I don't want to get something for baby and he not really use it. I'll probably do one shopping trip next month (we live 2 hours from anything besides a Walmart) to pick up a car seat, look for a dresser for a changing table, and a few other things and then another shopping trip after my shower. Of course, when I get huge and can't help here on the ranch and it's hot outside, I may be glad to make trips to shop for baby.

For the ladies who plan to pump or have pumped in the past, do you have a breast pump picked out or one that you used before that you would recommend? I've heard great things about the medela, but it's way pricey. If it's worth the cost and nothing compares I don't mind spending the money. But I'm a bargain shopper at heart. :)


----------



## ljo1984

GeralynB said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I rang drs yesterday for a fit to fly letter off mw, she said to ring nearer time for one. Turns out I've another new mw (last one was new too) so I've self refered to our hospitals home birth team who have just started taking on ladies for antenatal appointments so you get continuity with the mw who will (supposedly) be there at birth. Just sent them my number to call to go over everything eeeeeek.
> 
> You need to have a letter to fly?? I'm planning on flying in July and didn't know that...I better ask my midwife about thisClick to expand...

Sometimes they ask for fit to fly letter after 27 weeks. When we fly home I'll only be a few days over that but thought best to be safe than sorry. It's just a letter to say pregnancy is going to plan n no problems.


----------



## lauraemily17

Cntrygal said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> My belly button doesn't pop out either. Even overdue they were slightly innie!
> It's weird though seeing your belly button all different!
> 
> So what do you ladies still have to buy?
> 
> I've got to get loads, tell me I'm not the only one! :haha:
> 
> You are not alone, we still need EVERYTHING. lol But we are so busy this time of year that I don't have time to stress about it yet. But I don't plan on buying too much. We're limited on space and I don't want to get something for baby and he not really use it. I'll probably do one shopping trip next month (we live 2 hours from anything besides a Walmart) to pick up a car seat, look for a dresser for a changing table, and a few other things and then another shopping trip after my shower. Of course, when I get huge and can't help here on the ranch and it's hot outside, I may be glad to make trips to shop for baby.
> 
> For the ladies who plan to pump or have pumped in the past, do you have a breast pump picked out or one that you used before that you would recommend? I've heard great things about the medela, but it's way pricey. If it's worth the cost and nothing compares I don't mind spending the money. But I'm a bargain shopper at heart. :)Click to expand...

I used the medala swing. It was brilliant and worth every penny. I've actually just had it back from a friend I loaned it too. She used it everyday for almost 8 months and it's still going strong. I tried a manual avent one which was awful.


----------



## GeralynB

I'll only be 24 weeks when I fly but I'll ask anyway. I have an appt tomorrow with the midwife and my anatomy scan


----------



## cntrygrl

Cntrygal-- I'm ordering a Medela Advanced Personal double breast pump. My insurance actually covers the cost of it. So if you have insurance you may want to contact them and see if yours is covered as well.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Newlywed I wake up on my back all the time, I'm not too worried. 

I currently have nothing cause my husband wants to wait for the baby shower to be over and the baby to be here. Cause "we can save an extra 10% through babies r us if we wait until after he's born!" His newest solution was for us (yes both of us) to go in a month early and say we had the baby early. He's usually not so stupid, but it took him quite some time to figure out why I couldn't go. 

Does anyone still not look pregnant? I still don't look the slightest bit pregnant. It makes me sad to see baby bumps.


----------



## rbourre

Cntrygal said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> My belly button doesn't pop out either. Even overdue they were slightly innie!
> It's weird though seeing your belly button all different!
> 
> So what do you ladies still have to buy?
> 
> I've got to get loads, tell me I'm not the only one! :haha:
> 
> You are not alone, we still need EVERYTHING. lol But we are so busy this time of year that I don't have time to stress about it yet. But I don't plan on buying too much. We're limited on space and I don't want to get something for baby and he not really use it. I'll probably do one shopping trip next month (we live 2 hours from anything besides a Walmart) to pick up a car seat, look for a dresser for a changing table, and a few other things and then another shopping trip after my shower. Of course, when I get huge and can't help here on the ranch and it's hot outside, I may be glad to make trips to shop for baby.
> 
> For the ladies who plan to pump or have pumped in the past, do you have a breast pump picked out or one that you used before that you would recommend? I've heard great things about the medela, but it's way pricey. If it's worth the cost and nothing compares I don't mind spending the money. But I'm a bargain shopper at heart. :)Click to expand...

I have the Ameda Purely Yours pump. It worked a lot better for me than the Medela. I pumped for 6 months for my daughter.


----------



## Cntrygal

cntrygrl said:


> Cntrygal-- I'm ordering a Medela Advanced Personal double breast pump. My insurance actually covers the cost of it. So if you have insurance you may want to contact them and see if yours is covered as well.

Cntrygrl: My insurance covers a manual pump, but not an electric. :( I'll be going back to work after 6-8 weeks so I know a manual won't cut it. So now I'm just hunting what brand I want and if I want a double or if single will do.

Lauraemily: That medela swing looks nice. Was a single pump super time consuming?


----------



## Cntrygal

rbourre said:


> Cntrygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> My belly button doesn't pop out either. Even overdue they were slightly innie!
> It's weird though seeing your belly button all different!
> 
> So what do you ladies still have to buy?
> 
> I've got to get loads, tell me I'm not the only one! :haha:
> 
> You are not alone, we still need EVERYTHING. lol But we are so busy this time of year that I don't have time to stress about it yet. But I don't plan on buying too much. We're limited on space and I don't want to get something for baby and he not really use it. I'll probably do one shopping trip next month (we live 2 hours from anything besides a Walmart) to pick up a car seat, look for a dresser for a changing table, and a few other things and then another shopping trip after my shower. Of course, when I get huge and can't help here on the ranch and it's hot outside, I may be glad to make trips to shop for baby.
> 
> For the ladies who plan to pump or have pumped in the past, do you have a breast pump picked out or one that you used before that you would recommend? I've heard great things about the medela, but it's way pricey. If it's worth the cost and nothing compares I don't mind spending the money. But I'm a bargain shopper at heart. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have the Ameda Purely Yours pump. It worked a lot better for me than the Medela. I pumped for 6 months for my daughter.Click to expand...


I'd hate to spend $$$ and then not end up liking it. How the heck are you suppose to find the one that works best without trying the darn things out!?! :dohh:


----------



## cntrygrl

Cntrygal-- That's crappy. My insurance company gave me 3 different places that I could order from. I'm in the same boat as you for returning to work 6-8 weeks after. I'm getting a list of local daycare centers this Thursday so we can start seeing which one we like best.


----------



## Yo_Yo

I had the medela swing electric pump with dd2. Was really good, but I didn't really use it much as i was at home with baby and she never really got left without me.

It's great-very easy to use and clean.


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> I had the medela swing electric pump with dd2. Was really good, but I didn't really use it much as i was at home with baby and she never really got left without me.
> 
> It's great-very easy to use and clean.

I got one with my second too n liked it, will use it for this one too if I need be but hopefully not cause I can't be bothered lol. I got mine with boots point I'd collected for years ha ha. So was free.


----------



## busytulip

Cntrygal said:


> I'd hate to spend $$$ and then not end up liking it. How the heck are you suppose to find the one that works best without trying the darn things out!?! :dohh:

Cntrygal I see that you are also from KS, at the hospitals here in town you can rent breast pumps. That may be an effective way to see what kind may work best for you. 

If you plan on pumping while at work I would get a double pump, I agree with the other ladies who mentioned the medela. It's easy to use, quiet, and easy to clean. Many times you can find a used one and then purchase new tubing to help cut the cost.


----------



## busytulip

Hope you have a great scan tomorrow Geralyn!


----------



## zephyr

It's the second night I've dreamt I'm having a girl! I want to know what I'm having now!!

Not too much longer to wait I suppose. 

The movements I've been getting are weird. They are no longer up high in my ribs its all down low by my bladder and low out the sides.
But it's not kicks it feels like little tickles so im picking baby is in an odd position.


----------



## Jcliff

Had my dr apt today. c section scheduled and taking the dresses glucose test in 2 weeks yuck. I hate this part!!


----------



## Jcliff

Dreaded not dresses


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh I'm not looking forward to the glucose test. My girlfriend who's due in sept just took hers and failed so now she has to take the 3 hour test. When do you normally take the test...between what weeks?


----------



## newlywed2013

I have to take the test at my 24 week appointment. 


How do you figure out what insurance will cover for a pump? Do you call the insurance company?


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> I have to take the test at my 24 week appointment.
> 
> 
> How do you figure out what insurance will cover for a pump? Do you call the insurance company?

Yea I think you have to call. I need to do that


----------



## Laelani

cntrygrl said:


> Newlywed-- I wake up a lot on my back too, but I'm also kind of propped with pillows due to reflux at night. Found this-- Don't be alarmed if you go to sleep on your side and wake up flat on your back. It happens all the time and shouldn't have any serious adverse effect on your baby's health. Just shift your position and go back to sleep.
> 
> Laelani-- I took my belly ring out in the beginning. I don't think it's closed up yet. For whatever reason my belly button started popping early on and it got uncomfortable.

I took mine out a few days ago and now every few days I just stick a bar in it to make sure it's still good lol.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Geralyn - I just flew at almost 24 weeks without a note. My airline (BA) says on website you only need a doctors note if over 28 weeks so the airline will probably say something like this on their website. Hope the appt goes well! 

I have my 24 week appt tomorrow and the glucose test at 28 weeks. Why is it so bad? I know I can't eat after midnight and I have to drink lucozade 2 hours before the test but no idea what the test actually involves?! Is it a blood test? 

I have literally bought nothing except the buggy so really need to start getting organised now! 

My baby has also moved down. I've always felt kicks quite high in the same place but today they were right down in my pelvis/bladder area which I guess means she's now feet down. I hope she's ok!


----------



## rbourre

Loopy Laura said:


> Geralyn - I just flew at almost 24 weeks without a note. My airline (BA) says on website you only need a doctors note if over 28 weeks so the airline will probably say something like this on their website. Hope the appt goes well!
> 
> I have my 24 week appt tomorrow and the glucose test at 28 weeks. Why is it so bad? I know I can't eat after midnight and I have to drink lucozade 2 hours before the test but no idea what the test actually involves?! Is it a blood test?
> 
> I have literally bought nothing except the buggy so really need to start getting organised now!
> 
> My baby has also moved down. I've always felt kicks quite high in the same place but today they were right down in my pelvis/bladder area which I guess means she's now feet down. I hope she's ok!

I thought I was feeling kicks to my bladder and lower stomach but he's head down so it's punches. 

When I did the glucose test with my daughter, it was just drinking that orange drink and then a blood test an hour later.


----------



## newlywed2013

Loopy Laura said:


> Geralyn - I just flew at almost 24 weeks without a note. My airline (BA) says on website you only need a doctors note if over 28 weeks so the airline will probably say something like this on their website. Hope the appt goes well!
> 
> I have my 24 week appt tomorrow and the glucose test at 28 weeks. Why is it so bad? I know I can't eat after midnight and I have to drink lucozade 2 hours before the test but no idea what the test actually involves?! Is it a blood test?
> 
> I have literally bought nothing except the buggy so really need to start getting organised now!
> 
> My baby has also moved down. I've always felt kicks quite high in the same place but today they were right down in my pelvis/bladder area which I guess means she's now feet down. I hope she's ok!


Yours must be different then mine. Mine I can eat as normal, just nothing sweet that day. Then I go in and drink the stuff and an hour later they will draw blood.


----------



## kel21

GeralynB said:


> Ugh I'm not looking forward to the glucose test. My girlfriend who's due in sept just took hers and failed so now she has to take the 3 hour test. When do you normally take the test...between what weeks?

It is between 24 and 28 weeks.

Loopy Laura the drink is nasty and fasting (especially when pregnant) sucks! At least that is my take on it.

TMI Alert: I just discovered a vericose vein "down there". :nope: I don't need or want this. I never had this with my ds. I was reading up on it and came across a funny story about dealing with it, I started out laughing and then ended up crying. Ugh I hate hormones! I didn't know you could get them there.


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> I have to take the test at my 24 week appointment.
> 
> 
> How do you figure out what insurance will cover for a pump? Do you call the insurance company?

I have aetna so I was able to login into the website and look for the area that says coverage and they listed 5 websites that I could order from and I'm pretty sure I'm going with the medela double electric. I have to wait until 30 days before my due date. If I want a hospital grade pump I have to wait until baby is born and the doc has to write a script. Everyone I talked too says the medela was just fine. I also get 6 lactation consultations covered but I have no clue who I would even go through for that. I guess I'll ask when I have my tour at the hospital?

As for daycares, I'm getting very frustrated just thinking about it. Dh and I sat down and did a budget and we've decided that if I don't want to work I don't have too but i have a very good job that everyone would look at me like I'm silly for giving up. It's not the greatest job but pays well and I have ins so that's most important, and I work from home. I've told a couple people I'm not going back to work after baby and they've basically looked at me like I had two heads but apparently the set up I have other people would kill for but I've always wanted to be a stay at home mom. Were looking into in home care and it's just a bit out of our reach so I'm back to searching for other opions. Ugh!

I have the glucose test coming soon too I'm not sure if it'll be the 1 hr challenge or the 3 hour test yet, I had to do the 1hr challenge already and it wasn't too bad. I was kind of mad because they were hinting that I would have problems because I'm overweight and I passed with flying colors and my sisters coworker is skinny as a rail and she failed so ha...take that lol


----------



## ljo1984

Never had to do the glucose test, it's not a standard thing here.


----------



## cntrygrl

My next appointment is the day before I turn 27 weeks so they'll probably try to cram my glucose test in that next week.... Yay (sarcasm). I'm not big into sugary stuff. I even water down my juice most of the time. 

Newlywed-- I called my insurance company to find out about the breast pump. I have CDPHP they've been great so far. The only thing I hated was dealing with the Caremark pharmacy for my fertility meds.


----------



## GeralynB

Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before. i would like to try for one. When I told DH he was like "What?!? Are you crazy&#8230;you're getting an epidural!" He doesn't do well with hospitals or medical stuff and is afraid if he sees me in pain he might pass out lol I just emailed this woman who does Bradley Method classes to get some info


----------



## CharmedKirsty

GeralynB said:


> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before. i would like to try for one. When I told DH he was like "What?!? Are you crazyyou're getting an epidural!" He doesn't do well with hospitals or medical stuff and is afraid if he sees me in pain he might pass out lol I just emailed this woman who does Bradley Method classes to get some info

My pain relief for my first was two paracetamol taken at home and gas and air at the hospital. I do not want anything else this time either.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before. i would like to try for one. When I told DH he was like "What?!? Are you crazy&#8230;you're getting an epidural!" He doesn't do well with hospitals or medical stuff and is afraid if he sees me in pain he might pass out lol I just emailed this woman who does Bradley Method classes to get some info

I plan to do natural. For some reason I'm less afraid of doing it naturally than getting a shot that numbs half my body. We'll see what happens when I'm in labor though!

Also I've got my glucose test next week. I've had it done once already this pregnancy. I was told it was because of a history of diabetes in my family but I only had my great grandpa listed as a family member that had it. I know it was really because of my weight. It's okay better to be safe than sorry, but tell me the truth at least. 

So now I get to do it again next week and it'll be a blast!


----------



## kiki28

I haven't got much at all for him yet just a couple of babygrows and hats really! Do keep saying that we need to start shopping for him but need to sort so much stuff out here now already!

Does everyone have a glucose test? As I've not had any info given to me about this at all! I've got a blood test at 27 weeks but nothing was said about glucose!


----------



## GeralynB

kiki28 said:


> I haven't got much at all for him yet just a couple of babygrows and hats really! Do keep saying that we need to start shopping for him but need to sort so much stuff out here now already!
> 
> Does everyone have a glucose test? As I've not had any info given to me about this at all! I've got a blood test at 27 weeks but nothing was said about glucose!

I think the glucose test is standard in the US but may not be in other countries


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks for the info on glucose tests. Kiki - In the uk they are not standard, I'm just having one because my dad had diabetes.


----------



## ljo1984

kiki28 said:


> I haven't got much at all for him yet just a couple of babygrows and hats really! Do keep saying that we need to start shopping for him but need to sort so much stuff out here now already!
> 
> Does everyone have a glucose test? As I've not had any info given to me about this at all! I've got a blood test at 27 weeks but nothing was said about glucose!

No it's not standard here, you'll just be having normal antenatal bloods to check iron and stuff.


----------



## ljo1984

My last was natural, bit of has and air in ambulance (that's cause I was lying down grrrrr) other than that nothing except hypnobirthing which I found fab. For home births here in leeds they have g&a taxied out when you need it rather than it been here and waiting, and I'll refuse pethadine prescription because I don't want the drug effecting the baby so might end up with nothing at all this time. Apart from hypno, plus I'll have my tenns machine then the pool, I do like a bit of g&a though lol. 
Had an epidural with my first cause I was induced and I hated not been able to move etc, the team support birth over 42 weeks too so at least the pressure is off from that point of view. No more com mw for me whoooooooop, the homebirth mw's are gonna do all my appointments now at home, so excited.


----------



## SisterRose

I say if you want to go for natural, that's great! but definitely keep an open mind. With my first, I wanted a natural labour but once I was in labour I begged for pain relief, I would have done ANYTHING for an epidural at the time. They were telling me I wasn't in active labour and it'd be a long time until baby was born and I was in so much pain. Turns out my midwife was crap and baby was abour 40mins away from being born so I didnt have time for an epi anyway, I had gas and air and pethidine(which she shouldnt have given me if she'd have listened to me and realised I was actually close to pushing)

second birth I said I wont plan anything until its happening and id do whatever felt right. I had another quick labour with about 40mins of gas and air and breathed through most of it. Was a great labour!

This time again I'm going to go with the flow and do what my body tells me but after having two quick labours 3hrs first and 4hrs 2nd if that happens again i doubt ill have time for an epi but would never say never.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

SisterRose said:


> I say if you want to go for natural, that's great! but definitely keep an open mind. With my first, I wanted a natural labour but once I was in labour I begged for pain relief, I would have done ANYTHING for an epidural at the time. They were telling me I wasn't in active labour and it'd be a long time until baby was born and I was in so much pain. Turns out my midwife was crap and baby was abour 40mins away from being born so I didnt have time for an epi anyway, I had gas and air and pethidine(which she shouldnt have given me if she'd have listened to me and realised I was actually close to pushing)
> 
> second birth I said I wont plan anything until its happening and id do whatever felt right. I had another quick labour with about 40mins of gas and air and breathed through most of it. Was a great labour!
> 
> This time again I'm going to go with the flow and do what my body tells me but after having two quick labours 3hrs first and 4hrs 2nd if that happens again i doubt ill have time for an epi but would never say never.

I didn't have time for an epi either. Arrived at the hospital ready to push.


----------



## Yo_Yo

If you think you want a natural birth Geralyn, go for it :flower:

How you chose to give birth is so personal, but for me, the less drugs/medicalisation of a birth, the better it was in my experience. It allowed me to be in more tune with my body and know what I was doing.

Equally, there's no problem with going the whole way and having as many drugs as they will give :haha: what works for one, doesn't work for another person.


----------



## GeralynB

SisterRose said:


> I say if you want to go for natural, that's great! but definitely keep an open mind. With my first, I wanted a natural labour but once I was in labour I begged for pain relief, I would have done ANYTHING for an epidural at the time. They were telling me I wasn't in active labour and it'd be a long time until baby was born and I was in so much pain. Turns out my midwife was crap and baby was abour 40mins away from being born so I didnt have time for an epi anyway, I had gas and air and pethidine(which she shouldnt have given me if she'd have listened to me and realised I was actually close to pushing)
> 
> second birth I said I wont plan anything until its happening and id do whatever felt right. I had another quick labour with about 40mins of gas and air and breathed through most of it. Was a great labour!
> 
> This time again I'm going to go with the flow and do what my body tells me but after having two quick labours 3hrs first and 4hrs 2nd if that happens again i doubt ill have time for an epi but would never say never.

Yes I'll try for a natural but def open to getting the epi if I feel I need it. I've never done this before so I have no idea what to expect. I'm just going to see how it goes and decide


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

GeralynB said:


> Yes I'll try for a natural but def open to getting the epi if I feel I need it. I've never done this before so I have no idea what to expect. I'm just going to see how it goes and decide

This is just how I feel about it. I don't want anything I don't need, basically, but if I need it, fine. I'd like to just get on with it, move around as I feel like etc, and ask for help if/when I need some.

I'm hoping an epidural or morphine/pethidine won't be needed, but I have no idea how I'll tolerate labour pain, so I'm not making any firm plans or setting my heart on anything. I would like to try a birthing pool though, if one is available :)


----------



## sprite30

Same here I'm not making any firm plans or getting my heart set on anything. I've had a couple surgeries on my cervix and laproscopic surgery so I figure I'll have some scar tissue that probably won't help the labor but I'd like to labor as long as I can at home before even going into the hospital well assuming I don't have to be induced or baby is breech. I don't know what this gas and air is all about we probably don't have that in the us bc I've never heard of it. I know they have some pain meds that can "take the edge off" but as of now if all goes well ill just see how it goes once I'm there. 

Plus I haven't taken the hospital tour yet so I don't know what the criteria for laboring in the tub is...I think that will make a big difference on what I decide too


----------



## GeralynB

Mrs Eleflump said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Yes I'll try for a natural but def open to getting the epi if I feel I need it. I've never done this before so I have no idea what to expect. I'm just going to see how it goes and decide
> 
> This is just how I feel about it. I don't want anything I don't need, basically, but if I need it, fine. I'd like to just get on with it, move around as I feel like etc, and ask for help if/when I need some.
> 
> I'm hoping an epidural or morphine/pethidine won't be needed, but I have no idea how I'll tolerate labour pain, so I'm not making any firm plans or setting my heart on anything. I would like to try a birthing pool though, if one is available :)Click to expand...




sprite30 said:


> Same here I'm not making any firm plans or getting my heart set on anything. I've had a couple surgeries on my cervix and laproscopic surgery so I figure I'll have some scar tissue that probably won't help the labor but I'd like to labor as long as I can at home before even going into the hospital well assuming I don't have to be induced or baby is breech. I don't know what this gas and air is all about we probably don't have that in the us bc I've never heard of it. I know they have some pain meds that can "take the edge off" but as of now if all goes well ill just see how it goes once I'm there.
> 
> Plus I haven't taken the hospital tour yet so I don't know what the criteria for laboring in the tub is...I think that will make a big difference on what I decide too

I wish the hospital I'm giving birth in had labor pools!! But they do let you get in the shower which is supposed to help too


----------



## ljo1984

My friend in oz laboured in the bath at hospital and actually birthed in there, so could always use water by bathing. Hospital baths are generally deeper than what you would have at home.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've been an emotional wreck this evening. Started sorting through my son clothes yesterday as we won't be needing them now. He is self weaning. It all sounds silly but I just could not stop crying.


----------



## cntrygrl

Charmed-- As sad as it is it's probably good that he's self weaning now with your other one on the way. It would make it hard for both of them to get what they needed.


----------



## zephyr

Mine has mostly self weaned too kirsty so I know how you feel :(
He still feeds but theres not much left there anymore so hes been doing it less and less.
last night he went to sleep without it and went the whole night without and he hasnt asked at all this morning. 

Ive had two natural births one by choice, one was forced on me.
the first was wonderful actually looking back on it. The labour and birth went smoothly. I walked into the hospital room and needed to push right away. Asked for pain relief cos the bearing down pains are much worse than the contractions.....for me anyway not sure what others think.
my midwife told me it was too late and to start pushing. Had her a few pushes later.

my second pain free birth was rather traumatic. long story short I had the induction meds, syntocin and the contractions were horrible!! And I begged and pleaded for meds for hours but my midwife kept saying no. She ended up pushing my cervix over his head mid internal and told me it was too late and to start pushing.

im planning a home birth which means natural again and I am a bit nervous just because when I think natural I automatically think about the induced birth.

as for the glucose test my midwife asked me if I wanted to do it and I said no but after thinking about it for a week ive decided I am going to do it.


----------



## ljo1984

It could be that the milk is becoming a bit colostrum like, it's supposed to be more bitter in taste than milk you've been producing, so a lot that still feed go off it on a taste basis. I wanted to tandem feed when I was pregnant before this one but then my youngest lost interest at 2 just before I fell pregnant again. They do both get what they need though if you do tandem our bodies are cleaver things


----------



## zephyr

They sure are! I have oodles of twin and triplet mum friends who exclusively breastfed so it definitely can be done!

I cant tandem tho as one breast is out of action :( I have fed two years off just one breast so for me its good that he weans beforehand.
I wasnt going to breastfeed the new baby because of issues im having with my breast, Ive been referred to a breast surgeon to investigate further and the waiting list they said is 5 months so I am thinking about feeding the new baby even just for the first few weeks......


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> They sure are! I have oodles of twin and triplet mum friends who exclusively breastfed so it definitely can be done!
> 
> I cant tandem tho as one breast is out of action :( I have fed two years off just one breast so for me its good that he weans beforehand.
> I wasnt going to breastfeed the new baby because of issues im having with my breast, Ive been referred to a breast surgeon to investigate further and the waiting list they said is 5 months so I am thinking about feeding the new baby even just for the first few weeks......

Wow ive heard of feeding off one side a few times, must be so hard :-( I really hope you get some answers when you get seen. Xx


----------



## zephyr

It was strange at first but now its fine. The only issue was that if he bit me or if I got a sore nipple I had to feed through the pain every feeding whereas earlier breastfed babies I got to give one breast a rest and feed off the other one.

Im sure its nothing! Just glad its finally getting looked at.


----------



## AshleyLK

So today I had my 20 week ultrasound. Definitely confirmed a girl! Also, said there was a bright spot on the baby's heart and I have to go back in 8 weeks for an additional ultrasound. Kinda scared.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

AshleyLK said:


> So today I had my 20 week ultrasound. Definitely confirmed a girl! Also, said there was a bright spot on the baby's heart and I have to go back in 8 weeks for an additional ultrasound. Kinda scared.

Congrats on the girl!!! : )
Praying all goes well with the follow up US, and that your DD is growing like crazy, safe and healthy!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats on your baby definitely being a girl Ashley! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

V day today for me!


----------



## Loopy Laura

AshleyLK said:


> So today I had my 20 week ultrasound. Definitely confirmed a girl! Also, said there was a bright spot on the baby's heart and I have to go back in 8 weeks for an additional ultrasound. Kinda scared.

Congrats on the girl! I'm sure everything will be just fine with the heart but it's good they're checking it out.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura-happy V Day lovely! :)


----------



## kiki28

Thanks ladies for the info about the glucose test! Didn't know if it was something that had been missed or something!


----------



## staceymxxx

Bump at 24+5! Going so fast :happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







24+5.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## staceymxxx

Cntrygal said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> My belly button doesn't pop out either. Even overdue they were slightly innie!
> It's weird though seeing your belly button all different!
> 
> So what do you ladies still have to buy?
> 
> I've got to get loads, tell me I'm not the only one! :haha:
> 
> You are not alone, we still need EVERYTHING. lol But we are so busy this time of year that I don't have time to stress about it yet. But I don't plan on buying too much. We're limited on space and I don't want to get something for baby and he not really use it. I'll probably do one shopping trip next month (we live 2 hours from anything besides a Walmart) to pick up a car seat, look for a dresser for a changing table, and a few other things and then another shopping trip after my shower. Of course, when I get huge and can't help here on the ranch and it's hot outside, I may be glad to make trips to shop for baby.
> 
> For the ladies who plan to pump or have pumped in the past, do you have a breast pump picked out or one that you used before that you would recommend? I've heard great things about the medela, but it's way pricey. If it's worth the cost and nothing compares I don't mind spending the money. But I'm a bargain shopper at heart. :)Click to expand...

I picked up a manual one for £2.50 at a charity shop, if that takes then we are going to get a electric one :)


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before. i would like to try for one. When I told DH he was like "What?!? Are you crazyyou're getting an epidural!" He doesn't do well with hospitals or medical stuff and is afraid if he sees me in pain he might pass out lol I just emailed this woman who does Bradley Method classes to get some info

I'm going natural as possible, i want to be straight in and out of that hospital lol! x


----------



## staceymxxx

ljo1984 said:


> My last was natural, bit of has and air in ambulance (that's cause I was lying down grrrrr) other than that nothing except hypnobirthing which I found fab. For home births here in leeds they have g&a taxied out when you need it rather than it been here and waiting, and I'll refuse pethadine prescription because I don't want the drug effecting the baby so might end up with nothing at all this time. Apart from hypno, plus I'll have my tenns machine then the pool, I do like a bit of g&a though lol.
> Had an epidural with my first cause I was induced and I hated not been able to move etc, the team support birth over 42 weeks too so at least the pressure is off from that point of view. No more com mw for me whoooooooop, the homebirth mw's are gonna do all my appointments now at home, so excited.

I never realised you was so close! I live near barnsley :)


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm worried, i have no pain or any changes at all in my breasts... i'm worried my milk won't come in when babys born :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Stacey-don't worry. I've breastfed both my girls and never had any leaking or real changes (other than bigger boobs!) prior to having the baby.

You have a small amount of colostrum at first, and the milk tends to come in around day 3 and boy do you know about it then! :haha:

Cute bump by the way :)


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> My last was natural, bit of has and air in ambulance (that's cause I was lying down grrrrr) other than that nothing except hypnobirthing which I found fab. For home births here in leeds they have g&a taxied out when you need it rather than it been here and waiting, and I'll refuse pethadine prescription because I don't want the drug effecting the baby so might end up with nothing at all this time. Apart from hypno, plus I'll have my tenns machine then the pool, I do like a bit of g&a though lol.
> Had an epidural with my first cause I was induced and I hated not been able to move etc, the team support birth over 42 weeks too so at least the pressure is off from that point of view. No more com mw for me whoooooooop, the homebirth mw's are gonna do all my appointments now at home, so excited.
> 
> I never realised you was so close! I live near barnsley :)Click to expand...

Lol, cool. X


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Stacey-don't worry. I've breastfed both my girls and never had any leaking or real changes (other than bigger boobs!) prior to having the baby.
> 
> You have a small amount of colostrum at first, and the milk tends to come in around day 3 and boy do you know about it then! :haha:
> 
> Cute bump by the way :)

Its the only one thing i'm really worried about as i want to breast feed so bad! x


----------



## mommyberry

Loopy Laura said:


> V day today for me!

Mine too! :happydance: Finally it is V-Day... looks like time is going to fly by now. 

I'm looking forward to a normal delivery with or without epi as the situation might demand.

I also have my Glucose test at 28 weeks. 

Since it is my first have no idea about breastfeeding... but as of now I have no leaking. Belly button is surprisingly almost on the surface. It was always a deep innie and it is surely different to see it pop out like that.

Sleeping on the left side has become the most comfortable position for me. My body won't allow me to sleep in any other position for more than a minute. So I'm good I guess. But the problem of running short of breathe is there. And DH says I started snoring nastily loud :shrug: I donno what this means. Have my 24 week appointment tomorrow. Will have to ask my doc about all these.


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Stacey-don't worry. I've breastfed both my girls and never had any leaking or real changes (other than bigger boobs!) prior to having the baby.
> 
> You have a small amount of colostrum at first, and the milk tends to come in around day 3 and boy do you know about it then! :haha:
> 
> Cute bump by the way :)
> 
> Its the only one thing i'm really worried about as i want to breast feed so bad! xClick to expand...

Yep I've fed both mine too till 1 and then 2 n never leaked in pregnancy.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-happy V Day honey! :) 
Glad time is going fast for you. How's your father now?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats on v-day laura and mommaberry! Just a few more days for me! 

Cute bump stacey! I'm envious of all the bumps since I'm still just looking a little extra fat.


----------



## kel21

mommyberry said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> V day today for me!
> 
> Mine too! :happydance: Finally it is V-Day... looks like time is going to fly by now.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a normal delivery with or without epi as the situation might demand.
> 
> I also have my Glucose test at 28 weeks.
> 
> Since it is my first have no idea about breastfeeding... but as of now I have no leaking. Belly button is surprisingly almost on the surface. It was always a deep innie and it is surely different to see it pop out like that.
> 
> Sleeping on the left side has become the most comfortable position for me. My body won't allow me to sleep in any other position for more than a minute. So I'm good I guess. But the problem of running short of breathe is there. And DH says I started snoring nastily loud :shrug: I donno what this means. Have my 24 week appointment tomorrow. Will have to ask my doc about all these.Click to expand...

I started snoring with my ds, stopped again after I had him. I figure at some point I will snore again with this one.



AshleyLK said:


> So today I had my 20 week ultrasound. Definitely confirmed a girl! Also, said there was a bright spot on the baby's heart and I have to go back in 8 weeks for an additional ultrasound. Kinda scared.

Congrats on the girl confirmation! Baby's heart is probably fine, at least they are keeping an eye on it and you get to see your lo again! 



Loopy Laura said:


> V day today for me!

Happy v-day! 



staceymxxx said:


> Bump at 24+5! Going so fast :happydance: :cloud9:

Cute bump! 



ljo1984 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Stacey-don't worry. I've breastfed both my girls and never had any leaking or real changes (other than bigger boobs!) prior to having the baby.
> 
> You have a small amount of colostrum at first, and the milk tends to come in around day 3 and boy do you know about it then! :haha:
> 
> Cute bump by the way :)
> 
> Its the only one thing i'm really worried about as i want to breast feed so bad! xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep I've fed both mine too till 1 and then 2 n never leaked in pregnancy.Click to expand...

I didn't leak until my milk came in with my ds, and even though my bbs grew to massive proportions early this time (knock on wood) I have not leaked with this one.


----------



## sprite30

Is anyone still having crazy dreams? I haven't been having them lately but I slept very bad last night, tossing and turning for what felt like hours. Yet today I am wide away and ready to work which is pretty unusual lately. I kept dreaming that I was having a csection and they were laying me on the table and there was a whole room of doctors around me and I just kept yelling no, I'm only 27 weeks it's too early. It totally freaked me out. Having a csection is one of my biggest fears and having the baby early is as well so it was def a very scary dream.

And my emotions have been all over the place lately. This morning when dh left for work he said "I love you" and I just had this overwhelming sense of joy like you get when your a teenager and someone just told you they loved you for the first time and it was so weird because I haven't been that happy in a couple months now...probably since we found out we were pregnant. I think being on pelvic rest has a lot to do with that too the lack of affection is kind of getting to me so it was a very welcomed suprise his morning even if it was just words. 

Darn hormones lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Had my midwife appointment. She's lovely, so glad she is back (was off sick)

I've been told I'm at increased risk of a premature baby after all the bleeding from the clot-he better stay put! 

Good news is he is measuring on track with fundal height :)


----------



## Cntrygal

newlywed2013 said:


> I have to take the test at my 24 week appointment.
> 
> 
> How do you figure out what insurance will cover for a pump? Do you call the insurance company?

Conveniently our insurance actually just re-upped so the information was in our packet of stuff.


----------



## rbourre

I saw my OB this morning. Blood pressure is still good, which I knew anyways because I take it 1-2 times a day at home. I got the results of my 20 week ultrasound (done at 19+6), baby weighed 11.25 ounces, everything looked really good and my cervical length was 5 which he said is really long. Everything is going so good and I am so happy that it is. Baby's heart rate was jumping around between 140 and 160 and kicked the doppler while they were listening. I can't wait to meet this little guy.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yoyo - glad everything looked fine and your midwife was back! I hope that he does stay put until he's fully cooked - I'm sure he will x


----------



## mommyberry

Yo_Yo said:


> Mommyberry-happy V Day honey! :)
> Glad time is going fast for you. How's your father now?

Thank you Yo yo. My dad is still in the hospital... the infection wouldn't go down. They are doing some pain management but looks like he will be there for another 2 ~ 4 days. Just hoping everything will be alright soon.


----------



## fides

GeralynB said:


> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before.

have had 2 home births w/o pain relief; hoping to avoid an epidural this time around b/c everything i'm reading points to that increasing my risk of c-sec with baby B (and i really want to avoid a c-sec if possible so that i can take care of 4 kids under 3). but i agree with the others about keeping an open mind. :)



staceymxxx said:


> I'm worried, i have no pain or any changes at all in my breasts... i'm worried my milk won't come in when babys born :(

If you are worried, you can ask your doctor to check for IGT. 

Even if there's no issue and your milk does come in perfectly, the advice i now try to share is at the very least, learn before baby comes how to make a bottle of formula properly!! We were dead-set on nursing DS1 and refused to even consider bottle-feeding, but my milk never came in (none of the nursing classes/books even mentioned such a possibility - i thought if i wanted to nurse and tried hard enough, i just could) - it was terrible - he got dangerously dehydrated and lost too much weight (took months to recover). i still wish i at least had a bottle on hand and knew how to mix a proper bottle of food for him b/c we just mixed some in a cup with a spoon and used a syringe when they told us to top off for the first time. we had NO CLUE!!! :dohh: for most women, milk coming in is not an issue, but sometimes it does happen, so i think it's good to be prepared just in case...


----------



## busytulip

I had my anatomy scan followed by an OB appt. today. Preliminary findings are that baby is looking great, the consulting Dr. probably won't confirm for a few weeks but I'm happy with the results. Baby was super active and didn't care for being prodded around. My fundal height is still measuring quite large so this will be a nice sized baby. I was fitted for a belly band to help relieve some of the round ligament pain I have been dealing with. I finally put on some weight (2lbs.), I am still 16lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight but I'll take it considering other stories I have heard from HG sufferers. All in all I am really happy with how today went. Hopefully I can load a picture of my little one. Still team YELLOW!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5007.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sprite30

fides said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before.
> 
> have had 2 home births w/o pain relief; hoping to avoid an epidural this time around b/c everything i'm reading points to that increasing my risk of c-sec with baby B (and i really want to avoid a c-sec if possible so that i can take care of 4 kids under 3). but i agree with the others about keeping an open mind. :)
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried, i have no pain or any changes at all in my breasts... i'm worried my milk won't come in when babys born :(Click to expand...
> 
> If you are worried, you can ask your doctor to check for IGT.
> 
> Even if there's no issue and your milk does come in perfectly, the advice i now try to share is at the very least, learn before baby comes how to make a bottle of formula properly!! We were dead-set on nursing DS1 and refused to even consider bottle-feeding, but my milk never came in (none of the nursing classes/books even mentioned such a possibility - i thought if i wanted to nurse and tried hard enough, i just could) - it was terrible - he got dangerously dehydrated and lost too much weight (took months to recover). i still wish i at least had a bottle on hand and knew how to mix a proper bottle of food for him b/c we just mixed some in a cup with a spoon and used a syringe when they told us to top off for the first time. we had NO CLUE!!! :dohh: for most women, milk coming in is not an issue, but sometimes it does happen, so i think it's good to be prepared just in case...Click to expand...

Silly question and I'll prob end up googling this anyone bc I can't believe I don't know this but do you have to stimulate the nipples in order for milk to come in? I was planning on exclusively pumping but in the event that I don't do that if we just skip right to bottle feeding will my boobs just stay normal or will I got milk/ colostrum either way? Sorry you'd think for a 31 yo that I would know this stuff...lol


----------



## AshleyLK

sprite30 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before.
> 
> have had 2 home births w/o pain relief; hoping to avoid an epidural this time around b/c everything i'm reading points to that increasing my risk of c-sec with baby B (and i really want to avoid a c-sec if possible so that i can take care of 4 kids under 3). but i agree with the others about keeping an open mind. :)
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried, i have no pain or any changes at all in my breasts... i'm worried my milk won't come in when babys born :(Click to expand...
> 
> If you are worried, you can ask your doctor to check for IGT.
> 
> Even if there's no issue and your milk does come in perfectly, the advice i now try to share is at the very least, learn before baby comes how to make a bottle of formula properly!! We were dead-set on nursing DS1 and refused to even consider bottle-feeding, but my milk never came in (none of the nursing classes/books even mentioned such a possibility - i thought if i wanted to nurse and tried hard enough, i just could) - it was terrible - he got dangerously dehydrated and lost too much weight (took months to recover). i still wish i at least had a bottle on hand and knew how to mix a proper bottle of food for him b/c we just mixed some in a cup with a spoon and used a syringe when they told us to top off for the first time. we had NO CLUE!!! :dohh: for most women, milk coming in is not an issue, but sometimes it does happen, so i think it's good to be prepared just in case...Click to expand...
> 
> Silly question and I'll prob end up googling this anyone bc I can't believe I don't know this but do you have to stimulate the nipples in order for milk to come in? I was planning on exclusively pumping but in the event that I don't do that if we just skip right to bottle feeding will my boobs just stay normal or will I got milk/ colostrum either way? Sorry you'd think for a 31 yo that I would know this stuff...lolClick to expand...

I'm pretty sure the hormones in your body will (most typically) automatically make your milk come in. Just like how some milk starts coming in before baby even arrives. I will say if you decide to not breastfeed and your milk comes in, it is very painful not to pump off the milk. Your boobies will be as hard as rocks! Lol I looked like Pamela Anderson! Fortunately I was able to breastfeed and she relieved that pressure. And when she naturally weened herself, I never became "engorged" when she stopped. 

In other news, the "bright spot" on my baby's heart is fairly common (roughly 5% of 20 week old babies have it, higher percentage if you are of Mediterranean or Asian descent.). It is called a Echogenic intracardiac focus (EIF). 

I did the bad thing and googled it last night and got all worked up even though my doctor said more than likely it will clear up by 28 weeks. Well that wasn't good enough for me! 

I discovered it is a "soft marker" for Down's syndrome. Now, my doctor wasn't concerned because the baby was otherwise perfectly healthy and the 20 week ultrasound would have had various red flags should she have this chromosomal defect. 

I decided to relieve my worry and do a non-invasive Downs test called MT-21 test. It is a non invasive blood test that will detect a chromosomal issue to 99% accuracy. It is an alternative to a amnio. This will make me feel much better. Ugh I hate this stress.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

busytulip said:


> I had my anatomy scan followed by an OB appt. today. Preliminary findings are that baby is looking great, the consulting Dr. probably won't confirm for a few weeks but I'm happy with the results. Baby was super active and didn't care for being prodded around. My fundal height is still measuring quite large so this will be a nice sized baby. I was fitted for a belly band to help relieve some of the round ligament pain I have been dealing with. I finally put on some weight (2lbs.), I am still 16lbs under my pre-pregnancy weight but I'll take it considering other stories I have heard from HG sufferers. All in all I am really happy with how today went. Hopefully I can load a picture of my little one. Still team YELLOW!! :happydance:

Gorgeous picture!!! Congratulations! I'm glad you've gotten to the point of gaining some weight back. : ) I hope the RLP lets up with the new band!


----------



## ljo1984

AshleyLK said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before.
> 
> have had 2 home births w/o pain relief; hoping to avoid an epidural this time around b/c everything i'm reading points to that increasing my risk of c-sec with baby B (and i really want to avoid a c-sec if possible so that i can take care of 4 kids under 3). but i agree with the others about keeping an open mind. :)
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried, i have no pain or any changes at all in my breasts... i'm worried my milk won't come in when babys born :(Click to expand...
> 
> If you are worried, you can ask your doctor to check for IGT.
> 
> Even if there's no issue and your milk does come in perfectly, the advice i now try to share is at the very least, learn before baby comes how to make a bottle of formula properly!! We were dead-set on nursing DS1 and refused to even consider bottle-feeding, but my milk never came in (none of the nursing classes/books even mentioned such a possibility - i thought if i wanted to nurse and tried hard enough, i just could) - it was terrible - he got dangerously dehydrated and lost too much weight (took months to recover). i still wish i at least had a bottle on hand and knew how to mix a proper bottle of food for him b/c we just mixed some in a cup with a spoon and used a syringe when they told us to top off for the first time. we had NO CLUE!!! :dohh: for most women, milk coming in is not an issue, but sometimes it does happen, so i think it's good to be prepared just in case...Click to expand...
> 
> Silly question and I'll prob end up googling this anyone bc I can't believe I don't know this but do you have to stimulate the nipples in order for milk to come in? I was planning on exclusively pumping but in the event that I don't do that if we just skip right to bottle feeding will my boobs just stay normal or will I got milk/ colostrum either way? Sorry you'd think for a 31 yo that I would know this stuff...lolClick to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure the hormones in your body will (most typically) automatically make your milk come in. Just like how some milk starts coming in before baby even arrives. I will say if you decide to not breastfeed and your milk comes in, it is very painful not to pump off the milk. Your boobies will be as hard as rocks! Lol I looked like Pamela Anderson! Fortunately I was able to breastfeed and she relieved that pressure. And when she naturally weened herself, I never became "engorged" when she stopped.
> 
> In other news, the "bright spot" on my baby's heart is fairly common (roughly 5% of 20 week old babies have it, higher percentage if you are of Mediterranean or Asian descent.). It is called a Echogenic intracardiac focus (EIF).
> 
> I did the bad thing and googled it last night and got all worked up even though my doctor said more than likely it will clear up by 28 weeks. Well that wasn't good enough for me!
> 
> I discovered it is a "soft marker" for Down's syndrome. Now, my doctor wasn't concerned because the baby was otherwise perfectly healthy and the 20 week ultrasound would have had various red flags should she have this chromosomal defect.
> 
> I decided to relieve my worry and do a non-invasive Downs test called MT-21 test. It is a non invasive blood test that will detect a chromosomal issue to 99% accuracy. It is an alternative to a amnio. This will make me feel much better. Ugh I hate this stress.Click to expand...

Yep it's all hormonal that makes the milk come in. I remember my youngest was born 27th dec and milk came in new year eve cause we had people round, she was asleep and I was in pain with bursting at the brim boobs and was begging her awake so I could get some off lol. It soon settles down once your body works out how much baby is needing. They then have regular growth spurts where it's like they want feeding ALLLLLLLLL day!!!! That's just baby telling your body it's time to start making more, like their putting in a milk order for the next day lol. It's important to know about spurts and constant feeding during that time being normal as that's when people start thinking they must not be getting anything and stop but it is all normal and part of the process


----------



## Yo_Yo

Busy tulip-that's a lovely scan photo :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

mommyberry said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Mommyberry-happy V Day honey! :)
> Glad time is going fast for you. How's your father now?
> 
> Thank you Yo yo. My dad is still in the hospital... the infection wouldn't go down. They are doing some pain management but looks like he will be there for another 2 ~ 4 days. Just hoping everything will be alright soon.Click to expand...

I'm sure everything will be fine with him :flower: some infections can be nasty and take a little longer to get rid of, but being in hospital will allow him to rest and you to know he is on safe hands.

Wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## mommyberry

Thanks much Yo yo.

I'm just back from my 24 week appointment and baby is measuring dot on. He was wriggling away from the doppler when the doc wanted to check his heartbeat. So couldn't get the reading accurately but could hear a nice regular beat.

Glucose test scheduled for 28 weeks along with ultrasound for growth. I'm still pretty much dehydrated and have pus cells in the urine which only means that the water I'm drinking is just not enough. Have to gulp down couple more litres per day apparently. Living in a tropical country is not making it any easy either. :shrug:

Awaiting my baby shower now! :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mommyb--I'm glad the appt went well!! Good luck chugging the water!

I hope the infection is taken care of soon so your dad can get healthy and return home!


----------



## busytulip

Thanks Yo-Yo and SoBlessedMama!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Is anyone finding time is dragging? Or is it going fast for you ? For me, it's dragged as it's been complicated and stressful, but having said that I'm finally into double figures today! :)


----------



## busytulip

It's been dragging along for me as well, and you are even a bit further along than I am. In previous pregnancies it felt like time just flew up until the last little while when you feel like you are just waiting around for labor to start; but this pregnancy just seems to be moving along at a snails' pace. I think it has to do with having spent quite awhile on bed rest already.


----------



## noshowjo

I have pains ladies . Like period pains and lower back pain , 
Keeps coming and going . I'm tired too tho so maybe after big sleep I may feel better .


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Time has been going by so quickly for me. It feels like just yesterday I got my BFP and now I am just over 16 weeks away. Seems super close! 

Hopefully the pains don't mean anything noshowjo! Hope resting is all you need!


----------



## noshowjo

Thanks Hun , iv took my self to bed .. Think I'm tired from work and it's just all hot to me maybe. ? 

I feel like it's dragging , I feel like my possitive was years ago haha . 17 weeks left . So wish I could knock 10 of that figure ha .


----------



## zephyr

Time is going fast for me but I have twin toddlers and im a sahm so my days are spent entertaining the twins, cleaning our house and I cook all lunches and dinners from scratch so the only time I really get to feel pregnant is in the morning and evenings when I'm resting and very rarely when the twins sleep at the same time during the day :p
I get to the end on my week and wonder where the time went. 

Ive been feeling movement on the outside but havnt been able to time it for hubby yet!


----------



## kel21

Yo_Yo said:


> Is anyone finding time is dragging? Or is it going fast for you ? For me, it's dragged as it's been complicated and stressful, but having said that I'm finally into double figures today! :)

Congrats on double digits! Been counting down to mine as well! 

When I look back it seems to have flown but at the moment it feels like it is dragging. Just had my 24wk appt today. Everything was fine with my ultrasound and she measured me for the first time with a measuring tape and it was spot on!


----------



## GeralynB

I feel like I've been pregnant a long time but he weeks go fast. I think July is going to fly by because we are so busy


----------



## rbourre

Some days, it feels like it's dragging and other days it seems to be going fast. When I think baby could be here in as little as 11 weeks (my first goal is 34 weeks after a previous 29 week preemie), it seems so fast but 17 weeks seems so far to go to 40 weeks. I am sure time will go faster after this next month is over because I am moving so I will have a new house to set up and will finally be able to set up the nursery and start buying stuff for baby.


----------



## sprite30

Sometimes I feel like it's dragging and then other times I'm like omg where is the time going. I'm so annoyed with work right now I feel like I have a million other things I'd rather be doing so some days just drag on and on but then my weekend flies and I'm back at damn work again lol

I have vacation coming up in 2 weeks and then baby shower at the end of July and I feel like my summer is going to be gone before I can really enjoy it. I'm really looking forward to having baby and not working for 12 weeks


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! V-day for me today!!! So excited and can relax a little now. 

I didn't get milk in until 4 days after my first dd. With dd2, it came in after 2 days. I told the dr and he told me it wasn't possible. I was like umm, I think I can tell if my milk has come in. My boobs were so engorged I looked like I had implants.

Anyone else have really uncomfortable braxton hicks? Mine are a little painful with some pressure and it feels so low that I get scared baby's going to pop out. I guess I'm just scared because dd2 was 4 weeks early and I'm afraid this one might decide to come even earlier.


----------



## Jcliff

My daughters 1st birthday is today... I've been crying on and off. I just can't believe she is one!


----------



## noshowjo

Me hopettc3 I get Braxton hicks so strong I am convinced I need to go hospital . Then all of a sudden there gone . 
Happy v day .


----------



## GeralynB

When I was getting my sono the other day the tech said she saw me have a contraction but I didn't feel it. She checked my cervix and said it was fine


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

What does a Braxton hick contraction feel like? I had some stomach pains last night that would get stronger and then go away. But they weren't awful, like they weren't that bad.


----------



## rbourre

hopettc3 said:


> I didn't get milk in until 4 days after my first dd. With dd2, it came in after 2 days. I told the dr and he told me it wasn't possible. I was like umm, I think I can tell if my milk has come in. My boobs were so engorged I looked like I had implants.

My milk came in about a day and a half after my daughter was born just from pumping like 4 times. I remember exactly when it came in because I sent my husband a text saying I am now a human cow. :haha: (Hope nobody takes offense to that, it's just my sense of humour and it was the middle of the night so I was exhausted). The lactation consultant said it was really fast to come in, especially since my daughter was over 10 weeks early, I had high blood pressure and a c-section. She said all those factors can delay milk coming in. By the time my daughter was 48 hours old, I was already pumping over an ounce at a time.

I went to some yard sales and bought baby some clothes today and got some stuff at the thrift store too. I got a few newborn sleepers just in case baby is small so he will have a few things to wear until we can get more. I don't want to buy too much newborn because it says they are for up to 8 pounds.


----------



## hopettc3

noshowjo: That's how I feel. Dh is always wondering if he should be taking me to the hospital. I know they won't last so I always say no, but its still scary. 

mushy: braxton hicks for me feel like mild cramps. I can feel the muscles tightening. If you feel your abdomen, it feels really hard. Maybe tmi, but I always get braxton hicks right after I orgasm and I can definitely feel it when I'm laying down. My abdomen feels as hard as a rock. Some people feel them and some don't. I didn't feel them at all with my first pregnancy. 

rbourre: Hehehe! Human cow! I would say that is exactly how you feel sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

How long do braxton hicks last? 

Sometimes my bump feels really hard and my skin feels stretched, like I've eaten a far too big dinner. My friend says it's braxton hicks, but I always assumed that those were quite short and that you would be able to tell the beginning and end of one, while what I'm experiencing seems to come on quite slowly and lasts at least half an hour.


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone gained weight yet? I'm confused.. i'm huge (everyone keeps commenting i am) but i've been weighed tonight and ive gained only 5lb from 3 weeks pregnant to 25??? And that includes me stuffing my face at the seaside today lol!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Stacey as if this morning I've gained almost 3 llbs total this whole pregnancy. I say almost cause technically it is only 2.8, but still. And that was literally just from last week, so I'm hoping that means it's all from baby growing.


----------



## kel21

Must be nice! I've gained 26lbs already :( Between stopping a diet and quitting smoking I'm frankly surprised it's not worse! Lol


----------



## GeralynB

I've gained about 20lbs so far


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

+19 lb here as of this morning :/


----------



## kiki28

I don't dare look at the scales


----------



## Yo_Yo

I've not weighed myself to be honest...a month of bed rest where hubby kept buying me Ben & Jerrys ice cream tells me all I need to know with regards to gaining weight! :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy v day hopettc :)

And you too mushymilk-just saw your ticker there! :)

Anyone else got v day coming up soon?


----------



## lauraemily17

Happy v day ladies! V day for me on Tuesday :D

I'd gained 5lbs last time a looked but that's a few weeks ago now, I know I've put on more though. As long as I don't ever weigh myself again I can say I only out on 5lbs can't I?! :rofl: 

My weight gain is loads less then compared to last time. Looking back at pictures I had noticeably put on weight all over but it's mostly bump and love handles it seems this time! 

Anyone else got a baby who is obsessed with their bladder?! He is forever kicking it, OMG is it uncomfortable.


----------



## noshowjo

Iv gained a stone in the 23 weeks . .. I think I'll prob gain another stone I normally do gain around 2 stone .


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

lauraemily17 said:


> Anyone else got a baby who is obsessed with their bladder?! He is forever kicking it, OMG is it uncomfortable.

I haven't had any bladder kicks yet...I did have one or two pokes to the cervix yesterday, but my little cauliflower seems to love kicking around my belly button, which for some reason feels really really odd! Kicks in other places just feel like kicks, but the belly button ones are weird.

I had my first speezing incident yesterday :dohh: At least I was at home, and it wasn't bad, but I think I might have to take precautions in case it happens at work. All these glamorous things that happen in pregnancy that no-one tells you about beforehand...!


----------



## ljo1984

Mine regularly does Irish dancing on my bladder. The feeling makes me cringe lol. And ive had a cold and bad chest so coughing a lot, plenty if "accidents" so embarrassing (even though no one knows except me), my pelvic floor is totally battered now on number 3! 

I've put on 8/9lb so far.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I've gained about 13ibs so far. And yes I'm getting constant bladder punches!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Happy v day hopettc :)
> 
> And you too mushymilk-just saw your ticker there! :)
> 
> Anyone else got v day coming up soon?

Thanks! Although when you saw it according to the time stamp it was only 40 mins in to being my v-day. I was dead asleep! 

Happy V-Day hopettc! 

I think my dog is trying to help prepare me for having a baby. Every night she's been waking me up to go out to potty and this night (technically morning, but whatevs) she decided to throw up as well. 

Now after all that work cleaning it up I'm wide awake at 4AM.


----------



## newlywed2013

I have put on about 30 lbs... Yikes!

And bladder kicks are awful!


----------



## AllStar

V-day was yesterday for me  after our MC, very relieved to be at this point. Still worrying more this time round than I did with our other two but a little more relaxed than I was. Phoning to book our 3d scan this week so really excited to see him again. 

I haven't been weighed since my booking appointment and my scales are broken so I've no idea what I've put on but I don't think I've gained much anywhere else but bump so hoping it's not too bad?

Feeling pretty good right now but starting to get pretty tired in the evenings again now. Also I'm finding time is passing quickly for me. I'm guessing both is to do with the two little munchkins keeping me busy all day. It's been such good weather lately that we've been doing so much. 

Congrats on all the recent v-days


----------



## rbourre

I get bladder punches all the time. He especially likes to do it if I'm out and not near a bathroom and I always have to pee right away.

I haven't gained any weight. I was down 4lbs from my first appointment at 5 weeks as of Thursday.


----------



## staceymxxx

baby thinks my bladder is his personal bouncy castle for 3 nights i had 2/3 hour sleep tops as he was kicking all night, last night he finally let me sleep and i had 7 hours :D x


----------



## staceymxxx

The navy pram is what i've had my mum storing for me, ive cleaned it and dressed it :cloud9: :cloud9:

And i bring the other pram home next week, it was a bargain which will hopefully fit in the car, i'm obsessed with vintage prams :blush:
 



Attached Files:







bigsilvercross1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9









bigsilvercross2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









bigsilvercross3.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6









silvercrosssleep.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopettc3

Happy V-day, Mushymilk and Allstar!

I've gained 10lbs so far. I know the 3rd trimester is where you gain the most weight, but I'm really hoping to keep the gain as low as possible. I'm just going to try to keep eating healthy and walk when I can. Walking is a bit difficult for me since I start feeling pain in my lower abdomen after 5min. Its almost in my pubic bone area. I guess I'll be asking the dr about that on the 30th. 
I'm also getting my bladder beaten on. I find myself constantly in the bathroom!

Beautiful pram staceymxxx!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely prams Stacey :) your baby will be like royalty! 

How many have you got? I am a little obsessed with prams...had several with both girls. This time I'm going to try to stick to just the one! He doesn't get why I like them so much :haha:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've never understood the pram obsession. My SIL got a different one every few months as she gets bored. She even brought another car to fit her pram!


----------



## StarBrites

I get BHs at least 15 times a day, especially when I start to feel a pee coming on. They are pretty uncomfortable! She kicks/pinches/hits my cervix constantly. When she does that it seriously feels like an arm or a leg comes out into my vagina! What a little brat :) I slipped and fell on mud today.. it's been raining all day and I was walking down the little hill to the gas station and slipped on mud. I fell on my butt so I think everything's good. She's still kicking away. 

Happy V-Day to those who have had one recently!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ugh, I agree on the bladder kicks!!! I swear it is all he does. 

I'm actually down about 7 pounds. I lost weight with DS #1, too, because I was so nauseated until about 18 weeks. I ended up gaining about 10 pounds back between weeks 18-38 with him, so I weighed about 5 less when I had him than when I got pregnant. With this little one, I just don't have much of an appetite. It is definitely getting better, and this appointment I expect to have gained a few pounds back. Hopefully I don't completely blow up in the 3rd trimester lol.


----------



## kiki28

V- day today yay :D

Can't believe how quick it's come round :D


----------



## busytulip

Congrats on reaching V-day kiki! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> I've never understood the pram obsession. My SIL got a different one every few months as she gets bored. She even brought another car to fit her pram!

Oh wow! Now that's extreme :haha: 
For me, I've struggled to find one that fits all my needs-a lot of prams I have owned have been annoying one way or another. I kept looking for a new better one! 

Allstar-happy belated v day :)

Kiki-happy v day to you :)


----------



## zephyr

I have 3 double pushchairs. 

our first double I hated!! It was a side by side and was the most annoying thing to push and didnt fit on the bus and down shop isles plus if I went into town I was stopped every 5 steps with the whole "are they twins? Are they natural? Are they identical?"
So then we brought a second hand phil and teds single with a double kit to see if we liked it before we forked out the $$ for a new one and we loved it and barely anyone stopped us so we could finally shop in peace....... thats how I ended up with 3 of them.
Just never got around to getting rid of the others.


----------



## Jcliff

2 more weeks until Third Tri wahoo!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy v-day kiki! And belated v-day to you allstar! 

Jcliff isn't third trimester at 27 weeks? If so that puts you at only a week away.


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Happy v-day kiki! And belated v-day to you allstar!
> 
> Jcliff isn't third trimester at 27 weeks? If so that puts you at only a week away.

Some go by the end of the 27th week


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone know what happened to the thread in 2nd trimester about Baby Carter who was born early after moms water broke at 21 weeks? I know some people in here were following it&#8230;I went to look for an update and can't find the thread


----------



## GeralynB

Never mind&#8230;I found it&#8230;it's been moved to parenting journals


----------



## Yo_Yo

Third trimester seems to vary like second trimester! I'm going ith 27 weeks as third tri :)


----------



## ljo1984

Fecking wasp has stung me :-( anyway off to Greece for 2 weeks tomorrow, 30-33deg end of week!! Kill me now lol.


----------



## Jcliff

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Happy v-day kiki! And belated v-day to you allstar!
> 
> Jcliff isn't third trimester at 27 weeks? If so that puts you at only a week away.

My Dr goes by week 28. So im sticking with that LoL


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Fecking wasp has stung me :-( anyway off to Greece for 2 weeks tomorrow, 30-33deg end of week!! Kill me now lol.

Ouch-hate those things! Try putting ice on it honey :flower:

Have a lovely holiday! :)


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Lovely prams Stacey :) your baby will be like royalty!
> 
> How many have you got? I am a little obsessed with prams...had several with both girls. This time I'm going to try to stick to just the one! He doesn't get why I like them so much :haha:

I have those two prams, a bIG pushchair what is for days out and a stroller for when we go shopping, I don't drive so prams are for my use and pushchairs will be for car as OH drives and boot is small.. We've spent £137 on all for so bargains lol! Pushchairs are brand new too x


----------



## noshowjo

The heat is killing me . It's not even that hot 22 c . But I feel so much hotter especially in work . I work in a school and my class is so hot . 

I carried my youngest son threw the summer he a august baby and I coped ok . 

Off down south next month for a week bet it's roasting .


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just back from my 4D scan :) 

All looking good-no sign of the clot again, she saw a contraction somehow though but cervix still closed thankfully! 

He smiled and frowned!

Measuring ahead at 27 weeks too.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yoyo - ah cute scan picture! Glad all is well! If you're measuring ahead at 27 weeks you have reached third trimester if that's what you're going on so congrats! 

Geralyn - that sounds scary about the second tri incident at 21 weeks. I will have to try and find that. 

Ljo enjoy your holiday! Hope the heat is ok! 

Happy v day to everyone reaching this!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura-thanks! :)

Did you enjoy your holiday?


----------



## GeralynB

Loopy Laura said:


> Yoyo - ah cute scan picture! Glad all is well! If you're measuring ahead at 27 weeks you have reached third trimester if that's what you're going on so congrats!
> 
> Geralyn - that sounds scary about the second tri incident at 21 weeks. I will have to try and find that.
> 
> Ljo enjoy your holiday! Hope the heat is ok!
> 
> Happy v day to everyone reaching this!

It's defiantly scary but luckily baby seems to be a little fighter and is doing okay.


----------



## GeralynB

Yoyo- that pic is adorable!! Glad there's no sign of the clot


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yo_Yo said:


> Loopy Laura-thanks! :)
> 
> Did you enjoy your holiday?

Yes thank you! I was exhausted when I got back as city breaks aren't very relaxing but did lots of walking which made me feel good! Both flights were fine except the constant struggle to get past those food trolleys on the way to the toilet with a large belly haha! I enjoyed it a lot but now I'm back I feel like I should be getting started on baby prep!


----------



## GeralynB

I just went with my SIL to finish up my registry. She was a big help since I am pretty clueless as to what I need.


----------



## newlywed2013

One week to vday!


----------



## sprite30

GeralynB said:


> I just went with my SIL to finish up my registry. She was a big help since I am pretty clueless as to what I need.


I had to go back to babies r us on Saturday as well to finish up my registry. My sister sent the invitations out and one lady (my dh's realtor for work) actually complained that I didn't have enough to choice from. How rude! I went and added some things anyway. 

Then dh said I shouldn't have bought so much used but wth how can I pass up a $3 bathtub that's practically brand new. I'd feel so bad to have someone pay $30 some for a brand new one. 

I just can't win I said to my sister I think it's one of those things that I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> I just went with my SIL to finish up my registry. She was a big help since I am pretty clueless as to what I need.

Lucky! My SIL offered to help and she never did. She told me to email her with any questions I had. So I emailed her and asked her all kinds of questions. Pretty straight forward, you know like what stroller brand did she like best, the name of the thing she used for night time sleeping in her room when baby was young, etc. Just basic things. 

She replied back that she doesn't like to send long emails back through her phone. 

I eventually figured it all out on my own. Later I find out she had told my MIL to call me and tell me all the answers to my questions. I just don't get her.


----------



## kel21

I have such a sense of accomplishment today. I finally finished cleaning out my spare room and closet, it is officially the nursery now! Holy cow that was a big job. Now to get the crib and stuff out of storage :) I am really starting to get excited! 

Great pic yo yo!


----------



## hopettc3

Happy v-day, kiki! 

Love your pic, Yo_Yo! 

The pain I've been having in my pelvic region has gotten worse today. It even extends to the top of my right thigh. I went for a walk today and could feel the pain like a cramp the whole way. And maybe tmi, but I felt sharp pains and pressure in my bum today too....it was not pleasant. My next appointment isn't till the 30th, but I think I might have to see my dr within the next day or two if it doesn't ease up.


----------



## kiki28

Brilliant pic Yo_Yo :) so clear :)


----------



## lauraemily17

V day today! :happydance: 

Growth scan tomorrow so get to see my littlest again :cloud9:

We're finally ordering our double today. The baby jogger city select. The new design too. We'll be using it as a single with my eldest before baby comes along. 

Brilliant scan pic Yo Yo! 4d scans seem so much better quality compared with the one I had 2 years ago with Xander. We're hoping to have another around 28 weeks with this one.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lauraemily17-happy v day! And good luck for growth scan :) will be nice for you to see your baby again.
Ps-heard lots of good things about baby jogger as a brand-will be good :)


----------



## whigfield

Yo_Yo said:


> View attachment 777805
> 
> 
> Just back from my 4D scan :)
> 
> All looking good-no sign of the clot again, she saw a contraction somehow though but cervix still closed thankfully!
> 
> He smiled and frowned!
> 
> Measuring ahead at 27 weeks too.

Gorgeous little boy YoYo! :cloud9:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy Laura said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura-thanks! :)
> 
> Did you enjoy your holiday?
> 
> Yes thank you! I was exhausted when I got back as city breaks aren't very relaxing but did lots of walking which made me feel good! Both flights were fine except the constant struggle to get past those food trolleys on the way to the toilet with a large belly haha! I enjoyed it a lot but now I'm back I feel like I should be getting started on baby prep!Click to expand...

That must have been hard-I remember flying at 18 weeks with my dd2 and avoiding to toilet as it was difficult! 
Baby prep will be easy-just buy online and get someone else to set the stuff up! :haha: you get all the fun then :)



kel21 said:


> I have such a sense of accomplishment today. I finally finished cleaning out my spare room and closet, it is officially the nursery now! Holy cow that was a big job. Now to get the crib and stuff out of storage :) I am really starting to get excited!
> 
> Great pic yo yo!

Well done on getting your spare room sorted! :) will be nice when you he it how you want it :) exciting! 



hopettc3 said:


> Happy v-day, kiki!
> 
> Love your pic, Yo_Yo!
> 
> The pain I've been having in my pelvic region has gotten worse today. It even extends to the top of my right thigh. I went for a walk today and could feel the pain like a cramp the whole way. And maybe tmi, but I felt sharp pains and pressure in my bum today too....it was not pleasant. My next appointment isn't till the 30th, but I think I might have to see my dr within the next day or two if it doesn't ease up.

Hope the pain goes soon. :flower: definitely see the doctors sooner of it's bad-it's no good being in pain. Sounds like you need to see a physio. 
I had awful Pelvic Girdle Pain with dd2 and sitting on a gym ball, using a pillow between my legs and a bump support band were the things I found to help.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks everyone :)

Whigfield :) I that a new pic I see?! Did you have a 4D scan too? Look at your cute little guy :) 
They are amazing aren't they? I want another, but hubby said now this is the last scan isn't it?...I didn't reply :haha:


----------



## whigfield

Oh darn! I thought I'd already posted my 4d scan in here. :haha: Yeah I had one too, they are amazing! My OH thinks we should have another!

LO is measuring on the 28th percentile so not exactly huge, but apparently that's nice and normal for his gestation. The cord is SLIGHTLY underperforming just a tiny touch so I'm a bit nervous about that, but the consultant didn't seem worried? :shrug:

Anyway, got some great pictures:


 

Apparently the scanning tech makes the nose look wider than it actually is, and his nose isn't actually that wide. :haha: He also had his feet in front of his face the entire time (weird child! :haha:) so the scanning probe had to try and cut behind them. But we're so in love. :cloud9:

The placenta is also just beside him on the left so it looks like he's got a little blanket around him too! :cloud9:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Whigfield-those pics are amazing :) he looks so perfect and gorgeous. 
Are the nhs going to be keeping an eye on you if the cords underperforming a little? If the consultants not worried, I wouldn't be either. :flower: although is ask lots of questions to put your mind at ease.

They tend to check for growth and be more concerned about it after 28 weeks as they grown at their own rate prior to that (so the sonographer told me)

My dd2 measured a whole month behind for the last 3 months and was predicted to be a 5lb baby at term-well she was 7lbs 8oz-she was way down on the centile chart, but it meant nothing as it was wrong! 

If your oh is up for another scan, do it! I'm going to talk hubby around to it :)


----------



## vickyandchick

26 weeks today, only 98 days left:wacko: I can't believe how quickly it's gone!

Whigfield and Yo_Yo such amazing 4d scans, I'd love one but not sure how they'd turn out with an anterior placenta.


----------



## kel21

Great pics whigfield!


----------



## cntrygrl

V-Day for me today, Yay!!!!!!

Geralyn-- I think I must've scanned the entire baby section of both stores that I registered at. I've had to take some things off as DH's Mom and my Mum have already been buying things.


----------



## whigfield

Thank you. :cloud9:

I don't know - it was a private scan (albeit at a hospital with a proper consultant, who sent a medical report to my GP), but I will definitely bring it up at my 28 week midwife appointment. Apparently I have lots of fluid so I wonder if my belly could measure on track/ahead because of that? I have no idea. :shrug: 

Good to hear about your DD YoYo, I'm hoping it's a bit inaccurate. I can't imagine mine and OH's baby being small - I'm not exactly petite, and OH is a massive bulk of muscle (weightlifter)! We will see though!

Definitely talk your hubby round! I think maybe between 30-32 weeks could be a good time for another scan!


----------



## whigfield

vickyandchick said:


> 26 weeks today, only 98 days left:wacko: I can't believe how quickly it's gone!
> 
> Whigfield and Yo_Yo such amazing 4d scans, I'd love one but not sure how they'd turn out with an anterior placenta.

Mine is anterior as well - you can see it beside him. Someone told me to go a little earlier (26 weeks being prime time) before the placenta grows too big. You should give it a shot! :thumbup:


----------



## JT2013

Late to this but that 4D scan is beautiful Yoyo! Hoping to have one at 27 weeks, very excited!


----------



## rbourre

I love the 4D pictures. I want to get one, but they are so expensive that we decided not to. For 5 minutes and 1 picture, it's around $100. 

I am feeling a little light headed and dizzy this morning. I ate something and had a coffee and that seems to be helping a bit. I always find when I am not feeling very good, baby is kicking away like crazy and makes me feel worse. I've checked my blood pressure and it was fine so I know it's not that. I think it's just the humidity, it's so humid here. I will make sure to drink lots of water today.

I can't wait to move next month. I want to buy baby stuff and get everything set up. My husband got his big bonus at work last week and I am dying to go spend some of it and get stuff for our little boy. I won't though because then it's just more stuff we have to move.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA the last few weeks. Been struggling to get back into the normal routine after my moms visit and my holidays from work. 

I came in to catch up and see I've missed about 20 pages of posts! Yikes! So to avoid total overwhelmingness I'm just going to start from the now! If anyone feels generous enough to give me the readers digest on the big news I've missed that would awesome! Haha 

Congrats to any gender reveals I missed (though being the end of Oct I imagine there aren't many left after mine) 

How is everyone doing? Ups? Downs? Any fun purchases for baby lately? :)

Had the second half of my anatomy scan last week and everything is looking great. Genders were correct (thank goodness!) and both babies are measuring ahead! James was measuring a week and a day ahead and Brooke is 4 days ahead :happydance: 

Heartburn, carpal tunnel and leg cramps have all been getting worse and making sleep miserable. Add all that to needing to pee constantly and I'm feeling exhausted all the time. I'm so ready to quit work but I still have 2 months to go before my mat leave can kick in. So I just have to deal till then. 

Feeling the babies move almost daily now but it's still just flutters. How soon till I feel proper kicks I wonder? 

Hope everyone else is well!!! :)


----------



## sprite30

Isn't that ashame milky mush, I won't even bother with me sil's tho the one has been calling dh a lot lately and all I can think is "what does she want now" because she never calls unless she needs something. I'd be very disappointed if I had gone out of my way to confide in her and she had such a snobby response but I am so glad you figured out the answers to your questions.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

So my boss decided to tell me today:


We have too many people off on holiday at the beginning of September, so although I told you to take the whole of the month as annual leave, can you actually work the first two days so everyone else can have their holidays?
Your bump is so big, are you sure it's not twins? You're not even going to make it to September, never mind October. Have they definitely got your dates right?

Seriously? :(

I got in the car at the end of the day and just cried for about 15 minutes solid.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

vickyandchick said:


> 26 weeks today, only 98 days left:wacko: I can't believe how quickly it's gone!
> 
> Whigfield and Yo_Yo such amazing 4d scans, I'd love one but not sure how they'd turn out with an anterior placenta.

I had an anterior placenta with DS#1 and she tried to do a 4D scan...all we could see was his little hand come up from behind the placenta like a swamp monster lol. I have another anterior placenta this time, so I kind of expect the same results. We may give it a shot, but I don't have high hopes. (Which is ok! Our clinic's ultrasound tech is amazing, and still manages to get really great pics.)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I saw today from my growth scan notes that I have a right anterior placenta but two weeks ago the notes said posterior. Can it move?


----------



## busytulip

Mrs Eleflump said:


> So my boss decided to tell me today:
> 
> 
> We have too many people off on holiday at the beginning of September, so although I told you to take the whole of the month as annual leave, can you actually work the first two days so everyone else can have their holidays?
> Your bump is so big, are you sure it's not twins? You're not even going to make it to September, never mind October. Have they definitely got your dates right?
> 
> Seriously? :(
> 
> I got in the car at the end of the day and just cried for about 15 minutes solid.

Aww that is horrible that they would say that to you. It never ceases to amaze me how people lose their filter around pregnant women.
On the bright side, at least you were only asked to work 2 days and not any longer. :hugs:

Nice to hear from you MamaMac and that both babies are doing well. :flower:


----------



## noshowjo

Today ladies these Braxton hicks are getting stronger . And I hot lower back pain , 
Suppose as long as not bleeding it's fine . And to to it off I still got thrush , had a head ache and nose bleed .


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

busytulip said:


> Aww that is horrible that they would say that to you. It never ceases to amaze me how people lose their filter around pregnant women.
> On the bright side, at least you were only asked to work 2 days and not any longer. :hugs:
> 
> Nice to hear from you MamaMac and that both babies are doing well. :flower:

Yeah, this is after she made a big fuss about how I had to use all my annual leave before I went on maternity, now apparently it's ok if I use some after, as it's now more convenient for her. It is only two days, but it's more the 'I thought I knew what was happening and now I have to change it again' thing...getting my maternity leave sorted out has been a nightmare and I thought I was finished having to think about it!


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac glad to hear both babies are doing well!
As for movement, everyones different but in my twin pregnancy I found there was only really a few weeks of big kicks and movement then it turned into prods and smaller movements :p
Good luck with work, I dont know how other twin mums can work right up to 28 some even 34 weeks! I could barely walk by 28 weeks cos my pelvis was so sore :(


----------



## GeralynB

Here's my 22 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Laelani

Not a whole lot to say but wanted to comment on a few things that were mentioned :)

I have been getting the Braxton Hicks off an on too and I agree it does feel like the baby is gonna fall right out of there sometimes! 

In terms of weight gain I have gained 32lb so far as of my last appointment 2 weeks ago.


----------



## zephyr

I've gained about 28 pounds. 
Its weird though because any time I see anyone I havnt seen in ages they say I look like ive lost weight which is clearly not the case :haha:

I'm getting Braxton Hicks too and have done for a few weeks but I expected them round now anyways :p
I find if im not drinking enough water or rest I get them more.


----------



## rbourre

Does anyone else have a really itchy scalp? I had to switch to baby shampoo because every shampoo I tried was making me so itchy. It's been so much better since I started using baby shampoo.


----------



## kel21

My new diaper bag came in today! :happydance: My husband is so not impressed with it so I thought I would share with you ladies :haha:

I did some research and this one got very high marks
 



Attached Files:







20140624_183236-1.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SoBlessedMama

kel21 said:


> My new diaper bag came in today! :happydance: My husband is so not impressed with it so I thought I would share with you ladies :haha:
> 
> I did some research and this one got very high marks

So cute!!! I love the print!


----------



## GeralynB

Love the diaper bag...what kind is it? I'm trying to figure out which one to get


----------



## kel21

GeralynB said:


> Love the diaper bag...what kind is it? I'm trying to figure out which one to get

The company is called Ju.Ju.Be and this bag is called the Be Prepared. They have a few varieties to choose from. They are also kind of pricey but they have metal hardware, Teflon coated for stains and antimicrobial linings so nasty things don't start growing. And they do get nasty at some point!


----------



## Jcliff

My inlaws found a gorgeous doubel stroller at a yard sale today. It was only $50! In great shape and fits our bucket car seat. I was so worried about having to purchase one for they can run up to $400! I never imagined myself with a double stroller, but i guess its needed for 2 kids under 16 months!
 



Attached Files:







stroller.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopettc3

Happy V-day lauraenily and cntrygrl!!

Love that bag kel21!! I've been trying to figure out which one to get as well. I'll see if I can get one here anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## lauraemily17

Gorgeous bag! I'm not allowed a pretty girly one again, it's got to be "masculine" so my husband will go out with it. Makes me sad, but I guess I shouldn't be really, given it seems he intends to take both kids out by himself?! Hmmmm we'll see!


----------



## MamaMac123

Mrs Eleflump said:


> So my boss decided to tell me today:
> 
> 
> We have too many people off on holiday at the beginning of September, so although I told you to take the whole of the month as annual leave, can you actually work the first two days so everyone else can have their holidays?
> Your bump is so big, are you sure it's not twins? You're not even going to make it to September, never mind October. Have they definitely got your dates right?
> 
> Seriously? :(
> 
> I got in the car at the end of the day and just cried for about 15 minutes solid.

Ugh some people! What a jerk! :hugs: 



SoBlessedMama said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 26 weeks today, only 98 days left:wacko: I can't believe how quickly it's gone!
> 
> Whigfield and Yo_Yo such amazing 4d scans, I'd love one but not sure how they'd turn out with an anterior placenta.
> 
> I had an anterior placenta with DS#1 and she tried to do a 4D scan...all we could see was his little hand come up from behind the placenta like a swamp monster lol. I have another anterior placenta this time, so I kind of expect the same results. We may give it a shot, but I don't have high hopes. (Which is ok! Our clinic's ultrasound tech is amazing, and still manages to get really great pics.)Click to expand...

My little guys placenta is anterior and we were able to get some good shots of him in the 3D ultrasound. I think it all just depends on where they are in relation to the placenta. Those few days I felt him really strongly and now I barely feel him so maybe he's hiding behind it now haha 



noshowjo said:


> Today ladies these Braxton hicks are getting stronger . And I hot lower back pain ,
> Suppose as long as not bleeding it's fine . And to to it off I still got thrush , had a head ache and nose bleed .

Yuck I'm glad I don't have these going on. I'd panic! And it's probably totally fine. If just check with your doc but as long as they're not regular timable contractions and no bleeding or broken water I'm sure you're okay. I've read Braxton Hicks can start pretty early on. :hugs: 



zephyr said:


> Mamamac glad to hear both babies are doing well!
> As for movement, everyones different but in my twin pregnancy I found there was only really a few weeks of big kicks and movement then it turned into prods and smaller movements :p
> Good luck with work, I dont know how other twin mums can work right up to 28 some even 34 weeks! I could barely walk by 28 weeks cos my pelvis was so sore :(

I'm so ready to quit! Haha but it's mostly from exhaustion and heat. I'm still physically able to get up and work thankfully. 



rbourre said:


> Does anyone else have a really itchy scalp? I had to switch to baby shampoo because every shampoo I tried was making me so itchy. It's been so much better since I started using baby shampoo.

I had a lot of itchiness in the beginning but it's gone away in second trimester. Mine was mostly arms and legs though. 

Love the diaper bag! I got mine recently as well, though it's just a cheap one from Walmart haha. I love it though! Nice and big with all the little compartments and a big adjustable strap I can throw over my shoulder and head to keep it on while I've got arms full of twins! :) haha


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> My inlaws found a gorgeous doubel stroller at a yard sale today. It was only $50! In great shape and fits our bucket car seat. I was so worried about having to purchase one for they can run up to $400! I never imagined myself with a double stroller, but i guess its needed for 2 kids under 16 months!

That's a total bargain! :) yes -you'll definitely need a double!



lauraemily17 said:


> Gorgeous bag! I'm not allowed a pretty girly one again, it's got to be "masculine" so my husband will go out with it. Makes me sad, but I guess I shouldn't be really, given it seems he intends to take both kids out by himself?! Hmmmm we'll see!

I just bought my changing bag from a website called mummy and me-had some nice ones a guy could use too.

Mines not particularly over girly-it's grey with owls on. It never even occurred to me about when he used the pram...he currently pushes dd2 is a bright pink stroller :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

noshowjo said:


> Today ladies these Braxton hicks are getting stronger . And I hot lower back pain ,
> Suppose as long as not bleeding it's fine . And to to it off I still got thrush , had a head ache and nose bleed .

I get painful ones too-having them now. If they get stronger or your concerned, get them checked.be specially as you have the lower back pain too.

Part of me wonders if it's because it's not our first baby? I know the after pains are worse with each baby, so wonder if the BH are too?


----------



## Yo_Yo

noshowjo said:


> Today ladies these Braxton hicks are getting stronger . And I hot lower back pain ,
> Suppose as long as not bleeding it's fine . And to to it off I still got thrush , had a head ache and nose bleed .

I get painful ones too-having them now. If they get stronger or your concerned, get them checked.be specially as you have the lower back pain too.

Changing positions and drinking lots of water can help ease them. :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

Kel21-- I love the bag. I let DH pick out the diaper bag. He picked some Eddie Bauer one we'll see how I like it.

Geralyn-- Cute bump pic. I don't know if I've asked you before, but where in NY are you? I just signed up for my childbirth preparation classes and the e-mail I got back was from a Geralyn. It made me laugh.


----------



## kel21

hopettc3 said:


> Happy V-day lauraenily and cntrygrl!!
> 
> Love that bag kel21!! I've been trying to figure out which one to get as well. I'll see if I can get one here anywhere. Thanks!

I found it online.



Jcliff said:


> My inlaws found a gorgeous doubel stroller at a yard sale today. It was only $50! In great shape and fits our bucket car seat. I was so worried about having to purchase one for they can run up to $400! I never imagined myself with a double stroller, but i guess its needed for 2 kids under 16 months!

Cute stroller!

Lauraemily17 they have lots of different fabrics to choose from :)

Oh and this bag is also one of the top rated bags for twins as well! I just like to carry alot of crap!


----------



## rbourre

I've got this diaper bag, but slightly different colours. I love it. It's got 3 pockets on the front which I always used for extra pacifiers, snacks...etc. There are 2 bigger pockets on the sides which I used for bottles (I exclusively pumped for my daughter) and a big pocket all the way across the back which fit the change pad perfectly. There's also 2 pockets on the inside plus the main part. As much as I loved that bag, I was so excited to stop carrying it. My husband bought me the purse I wanted for Valentine's Day this year so I could stop carrying the diaper bag and just throw a few diapers and wipes in my purse. Valentine's Day was also the day I got a positive pregnancy test and realized I will have to go back to carrying my diaper bag again before the year is over. :haha:

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/801045-100414-640-B.jpg

This baby is SO active. My first kick with my daughter was at 23+6 and this baby has been kicking so much already. I just love watching him kick and flop around in there. I'm hoping that because the movements are so strong means he's growing good and we will have a good size baby. I'm hoping for 7-8 pounds after having a 2 pound baby the first time. He was a good size at 19+6 and my belly is growing every day. This is my 23 week belly picture.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/IMG-20140623-01788.jpg


----------



## GeralynB

cntrygrl said:


> Kel21-- I love the bag. I let DH pick out the diaper bag. He picked some Eddie Bauer one we'll see how I like it.
> 
> Geralyn-- Cute bump pic. I don't know if I've asked you before, but where in NY are you? I just signed up for my childbirth preparation classes and the e-mail I got back was from a Geralyn. It made me laugh.

I'm in Long Island. Where are you? The only time I've ever met another Geralyn was when I was a waitress years ago and there was a women sitting at my table with the name


----------



## Yo_Yo

:-( 
Just saw a pregnant lady outside dd2s school unconscious on the ground with a crowd around her. Feel so worried for her and her baby-and her poor child she was collecting from school must be worried :-(
It's really hot here today, they think she just passed out from the heat. 
I could see the ambulance coming as I walked down the road a few minutes later. 

Please drink lots and watch out if it's hot with you ladies :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Mamamac glad to hear you're doing well! 

Kel21 I love that bag! I want a ju.ju.be but my husband says they're too expensive. 

Rbourre cute bump! 

As for me, I had my 24 week appointment yesterday. I got my GD test and was tested for anemia. Got my results back this morning and I've got neither! Also my blood pressure went down, and when I was excited about it she said how unusual that is during this time of the pregnancy. Not sure if she meant it as a bad thing or just stating. She didn't say anything else passed that. I was also given my form for my birth plan and made appointments to tour the hospital and for birthing classes. It was a good appointment!


----------



## sprite30

lauraemily17 said:


> Gorgeous bag! I'm not allowed a pretty girly one again, it's got to be "masculine" so my husband will go out with it. Makes me sad, but I guess I shouldn't be really, given it seems he intends to take both kids out by himself?! Hmmmm we'll see!

Haha this one made me laugh as my dh said the same thing so I told him don't worry I'll make him his own bag if and when he decides he wants to take the baby alone, the probability of that happening is slim lol


----------



## sprite30

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Mamamac glad to hear you're doing well!
> 
> Kel21 I love that bag! I want a ju.ju.be but my husband says they're too expensive.
> 
> Rbourre cute bump!
> 
> As for me, I had my 24 week appointment yesterday. I got my GD test and was tested for anemia. Got my results back this morning and I've got neither! Also my blood pressure went down, and when I was excited about it she said how unusual that is during this time of the pregnancy. Not sure if she meant it as a bad thing or just stating. She didn't say anything else passed that. I was also given my form for my birth plan and made appointments to tour the hospital and for birthing classes. It was a good appointment!

so glad your bp went down, that is very good. we had an appt today and i was released from the high risk obgyn so now all my follow ups will be with the regular ob. i was excited about that. i am sooooo excited to be able to take a tour of the hospital and a birth class but i dont go until aug 11th....booo!! for such a long wait.


----------



## busytulip

Cute bump Rbourre!

Congrats on the great test results Mushymilk! :happydance:

My grandma is in the hospital after being bit by a spider, they think she now either has sepsis or MRSA, so if you could lift her up in prayer or send out healing thoughts I'd appreciate it. Thanks! :flower:


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Mamamac glad to hear you're doing well!
> 
> Kel21 I love that bag! I want a ju.ju.be but my husband says they're too expensive.
> 
> Rbourre cute bump!
> 
> As for me, I had my 24 week appointment yesterday. I got my GD test and was tested for anemia. Got my results back this morning and I've got neither! Also my blood pressure went down, and when I was excited about it she said how unusual that is during this time of the pregnancy. Not sure if she meant it as a bad thing or just stating. She didn't say anything else passed that. I was also given my form for my birth plan and made appointments to tour the hospital and for birthing classes. It was a good appointment!

Sounds like it was a great appointment. We toured the hospital when I was super earlylike 6 weeks but thats only because we were trying to decide if we wanted to use the midwives and they had a "Meet the midwives" night at the hospital where they answer questions and give a tour


----------



## newlywed2013

Sorry I have been a little mia lately.. Been so busy! Packing our entire apartment by myself since dh works.. We are moving in with his parents 1.5 hours away so we can be close to his potential jobs. He had an interview last
Monday for an amazing opportunity and we are told that at this point, no news is good news. Moving is hard to begin with, let alone doing it while pregnant!

Dh has felt some good kicks! He loves it! Next appointment on the 3rd, another ultrasound, hoping to get the right heart pics this time, and hoping to get good 3d face pics since the last ones were fuzzy. Also have my 1 hour glucose test that day. 

Heartburn is terrible :( so is my carpal tunnel.,I started to crochet a baby blanket for her but I can't do a lot because my hands hurt so bad :( all we really need for her now is a crib, dresser, and bouncer! Having our second baby shower sept' 14th and have tons of giftcards from our gender reveal so not worried about
getting a thing! 

Wish I could figure out how to update a bump picture with the mobile version!


----------



## GeralynB

I have 2 pitbulls&#8230;one is 7 years and the other is 11 months old. I'm having a dog trainer come over today to do an evaluation and start training. It's mostly for my little guy but he said if you have more than 1 dog they like to train them together. I need to speed up the process of him listening better before baby gets here.


----------



## cntrygrl

GeralynB said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Kel21-- I love the bag. I let DH pick out the diaper bag. He picked some Eddie Bauer one we'll see how I like it.
> 
> Geralyn-- Cute bump pic. I don't know if I've asked you before, but where in NY are you? I just signed up for my childbirth preparation classes and the e-mail I got back was from a Geralyn. It made me laugh.
> 
> I'm in Long Island. Where are you? The only time I've ever met another Geralyn was when I was a waitress years ago and there was a women sitting at my table with the nameClick to expand...

I'm in what would be considered the real Upstate NY. I'm an hour North of Albany on I-87.


----------



## GeralynB

cntrygrl said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Kel21-- I love the bag. I let DH pick out the diaper bag. He picked some Eddie Bauer one we'll see how I like it.
> 
> Geralyn-- Cute bump pic. I don't know if I've asked you before, but where in NY are you? I just signed up for my childbirth preparation classes and the e-mail I got back was from a Geralyn. It made me laugh.
> 
> I'm in Long Island. Where are you? The only time I've ever met another Geralyn was when I was a waitress years ago and there was a women sitting at my table with the nameClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in what would be considered the real Upstate NY. I'm an hour North of Albany on I-87.Click to expand...

Ah, ok yea you're way up there. My FIL has a vacation house in Roscoe so we go up there a lot.


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> View attachment 777805
> 
> 
> Just back from my 4D scan :)
> 
> All looking good-no sign of the clot again, she saw a contraction somehow though but cervix still closed thankfully!
> 
> He smiled and frowned!
> 
> Measuring ahead at 27 weeks too.

Amazing :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> 26 weeks today, only 98 days left:wacko: I can't believe how quickly it's gone!
> 
> Whigfield and Yo_Yo such amazing 4d scans, I'd love one but not sure how they'd turn out with an anterior placenta.

Mines anterior and she said it will be fine to have a 4d scan done, i have mine at 28+1... at my 14 week scan he was playing with his placenta and wrapping it round his legs, a quick wiggle of probe and he moved positions x


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> I have 2 pitbullsone is 7 years and the other is 11 months old. I'm having a dog trainer come over today to do an evaluation and start training. It's mostly for my little guy but he said if you have more than 1 dog they like to train them together. I need to speed up the process of him listening better before baby gets here.

I have 3 dogs.. in the space of 3 months OH is moving in and a baby will be arriving, hence why i've banned visitors for a few days until we all settle down, its a big change for all of us x


----------



## staceymxxx

100 days to go!! Amazing, never in my wildest dreams did i think i'd get this far after loosing two angels x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Geralyn I'm so jealous of your pitbulls! I keep trying to convince my husband to let me get one, but he's too afraid of them. He very much believes all the stuff you hear about them. He refuses to listen to first hand testimonies about them. I personally think the pitbull we had when I was growing up was the best dog we've ever had. Minus her as a puppy. She was a terrible puppy! 

Currently we have two little dogs, a wire haired jack russel mix with miniature pinscher and poodle mix. I'm not 100% sure what the poodle mix is because we found him in the groves by where my mom lives. I decided to keep him! And I've got three cats! 

I'm an animal lover!


----------



## GeralynB

Yea both my pits are great dogs...not aggressive at all. My little one we just got a few months ago and he's not even a year yet so he's the reason I want the trainer...I need to speed up his obedience training before the baby gets here. My other one is 7 and she's a great dog.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Stacey-your into double figures tomorrow :)

Finally feels like we are all really quite well into our pregnancies now :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

Murphy's the one on the left (he's the baby) and Daisy is on the right
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- We're about 15 minutes away from Lake George. Love it there this time of the year.


----------



## newlywed2013

cntrygrl said:


> Geralyn-- We're about 15 minutes away from Lake George. Love it there this time of the year.

I used to live in Saratoga! I have family out there and try to visit when I can! I love lake	George :)


----------



## GeralynB

Yea Lake George is awesome


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Wow small world for sure. Race track starts up next month. Can't wait! You'll have to keep in touch and maybe do a baby greet or bump greet depending on the next time you visit. Same to you Geralyn.


----------



## MamaMac123

Awe cute dogs!

This is my little fur baby, Khaleesi: 


I never thought I'd have a little wussy chihuahua but I just fell in love with her from the first time I saw her! Haha


----------



## fides

sprite30 said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before.
> 
> have had 2 home births w/o pain relief; hoping to avoid an epidural this time around b/c everything i'm reading points to that increasing my risk of c-sec with baby B (and i really want to avoid a c-sec if possible so that i can take care of 4 kids under 3). but i agree with the others about keeping an open mind. :)
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried, i have no pain or any changes at all in my breasts... i'm worried my milk won't come in when babys born :(Click to expand...
> 
> If you are worried, you can ask your doctor to check for IGT.
> 
> Even if there's no issue and your milk does come in perfectly, the advice i now try to share is at the very least, learn before baby comes how to make a bottle of formula properly!! We were dead-set on nursing DS1 and refused to even consider bottle-feeding, but my milk never came in (none of the nursing classes/books even mentioned such a possibility - i thought if i wanted to nurse and tried hard enough, i just could) - it was terrible - he got dangerously dehydrated and lost too much weight (took months to recover). i still wish i at least had a bottle on hand and knew how to mix a proper bottle of food for him b/c we just mixed some in a cup with a spoon and used a syringe when they told us to top off for the first time. we had NO CLUE!!! :dohh: for most women, milk coming in is not an issue, but sometimes it does happen, so i think it's good to be prepared just in case...Click to expand...
> 
> Silly question and I'll prob end up googling this anyone bc I can't believe I don't know this but do you have to stimulate the nipples in order for milk to come in? I was planning on exclusively pumping but in the event that I don't do that if we just skip right to bottle feeding will my boobs just stay normal or will I got milk/ colostrum either way? Sorry you'd think for a 31 yo that I would know this stuff...lolClick to expand...

i know it's late to get back with you - sorry - just haven't been on as much...

A lot of my friends said their milk just came in and they didn't have to do anything special. For others (like me), your lactation consultant/nurse/doctor/etc will probably have you trying everything under the sun to get your milk to come in - stimulation, pumping, extended hours of skin-to-skin, herbal regimens and/or medication, special diet, sleeping positions, visualization exercises, etc. It's exhausting, lol, and it's an emotional roller coaster of hoping each thing will work.

If you do end up skipping straight to the bottle, I know some people have had to dry their breasts out / do something to get their milk supply to dry, but then again, others like me don't have to do anything at all b/c our breasts never changed in the first place.

Sorry - probably doesn't help much other than to show that everyone's different. :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

cntrygrl said:


> Newlywed-- Wow small world for sure. Race track starts up next month. Can't wait! You'll have to keep in touch and maybe do a baby greet or bump greet depending on the next time you visit. Same to you Geralyn.

I grew up at that track ;) we will definitely have to!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Third trimester tomorrow!! :happydance: 
Can't believe how we will be all heading over there over the next few weeks!


----------



## GeralynB

Yo_Yo said:


> Third trimester tomorrow!! :happydance:
> Can't believe how we will be all heading over there over the next few weeks!

OMG! That I still have so much to do!! I'm not ready! I'm a few weeks behind you but stillahhhh!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yo_Yo said:


> Third trimester tomorrow!! :happydance:
> Can't believe how we will be all heading over there over the next few weeks!

That is just scary! I have so much left to do. Sell my sons clothes, buy baby clothes, find somewhere for her clothes to go, new cot mattress, bottles and that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## kel21

I can't wait! It's my next little countdown. I'm now in double digits and that was the latest one. Not sure what to countdown to after 3rd tri besides birth. There has to be something to break it up!


----------



## rbourre

kel21 said:


> I can't wait! It's my next little countdown. I'm now in double digits and that was the latest one. Not sure what to countdown to after 3rd tri besides birth. There has to be something to break it up!

I'm counting down to 34 weeks. 34 weeks is my first goal after having my daughter at 29 weeks. I will be 24 weeks tomorrow, so 10 weeks and 1 day. I'd like to make it much farther than 34 weeks but it's my first goal.

I feel like I still have SO much to do. I am moving in 3 weeks so I haven't started getting much baby stuff yet. I had one tote with baby stuff in it and I told my husband when it was full I'd stop buying. It's full so I can't buy anything else now until after we move. It's mostly just stuff that was gender neutral from when my daughter was born and things like towels and blankets. I have all the major items like crib, swing, car seat. I just need smaller stuff mostly except for a dresser and double stroller.


----------



## Yo_Yo

We'd better get organised ladies! :) 
Rbourre-do they think you may deliver early this time? Hope that little one stays put until your full term :flower:

Kel-I'd say each week is like a little milestone at this stage :) also, things like hitting 30 weeks when your into the final 10 week countdown


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> We'd better get organised ladies! :)
> Rbourre-do they think you may deliver early this time? Hope that little one stays put until your full term :flower:
> 
> Kel-I'd say each week is like a little milestone at this stage :) also, things like hitting 30 weeks when your into the final 10 week countdown

My doctor thinks I will go full term this time. I had extremely high blood pressure last time and this time it's actually been low.


----------



## newlywed2013

Baby girl is getting stronger and more active everyday! Hubby loves poking my tummy and feeling her kick him back! 

I'm super frustrated, around march-april my mom went on a maternity clothes shopping spree for me, and she bought me a couple pairs of jeans from motherhood maternity. I switch them out and wear each pair maybe a couple times a week while I'm working or while I'm out and about, I dont do anything crazy in them. One pair is all worn out already! Holes in the back where the pockets are attached, and the crotch is so thin I wont wear them in public because I'm afraid they are going to tear! So I took them to my motherhood store, where the manager and I are on a first name basis, and she wont exchange them! She said their policy is within 30 days and they can't be worn! How is that fair? They are $40 jeans! I expected them to at least last through this pregnancy! My mom wants me to mail them to her to see if her store will exchange them, so I'm down to one pair of jeans... Anyone else have issues with the quality of their jeans?


----------



## Yo_Yo

That's great rbourre :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-that's terrible! Have you thought of posting on their Facebook page how disappointed you are at the quality and service? Sometimes public shaming gets them to give you the money back.


----------



## staceymxxx

Baby has moved, his back is at the front of my belly.. my organs are taking a beating and he keeps kicking downwards.. its awful lol!


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> Newlywed-that's terrible! Have you thought of posting on their Facebook page how disappointed you are at the quality and service? Sometimes public shaming gets them to give you the money back.

I just looked for their facebook page and there really wasnt a way to write on it without writing on one of their posts or photos and it would get lost. I did see where another lady posted on one of their photos about a quality issue she had with another one of their items and they responded asking her to pm them, so I am trying that. I just want a new pair of jeans! You would think such a pricey pair of pants would last my entire pregnancy, if not longer, not a whopping 4 months! 
Sorry, I'm a bit fired up about it... :haha: :dohh:
I am the kind of person that haates spending money on things, and when I do, I expect to get a higher quality product. :shrug:


----------



## newlywed2013

Watch me grow! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rWe2Swm-ho&feature=youtu.be

Haha that was too fun! Will update as time goes on! :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> Watch me grow!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rWe2Swm-ho&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Haha that was too fun! Will update as time goes on! :haha:

That's cute! I wish I had a bump, but no still just looking extra fat! 

That sucks about your pants, try calling their corporate office, companies hate when they get calls to corporate. And they're usually so eager to please you once you've gone that far they'll give you what you want. Hopefully that could happen in this case. 

Anyone having trouble wearing their wedding rings? I currently haven't gained any weight this pregnancy, but have had to temporarily retire my rings as of today. I haven't had to adjust anything else, clothing and everything. Just can't wear my rings! Makes my finger feel lonely.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Watch me grow!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rWe2Swm-ho&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Haha that was too fun! Will update as time goes on! :haha:
> 
> That's cute! I wish I had a bump, but no still just looking extra fat!
> 
> That sucks about your pants, try calling their corporate office, companies hate when they get calls to corporate. And they're usually so eager to please you once you've gone that far they'll give you what you want. Hopefully that could happen in this case.
> 
> Anyone having trouble wearing their wedding rings? I currently haven't gained any weight this pregnancy, but have had to temporarily retire my rings as of today. I haven't had to adjust anything else, clothing and everything. Just can't wear my rings! Makes my finger feel lonely.Click to expand...

Very cute, newlywed! : )

Mushy, I am exactly the same. I'm down about 5 pounds (lost 7, but I've gained 2 back.) I can still wear my regular clothes (dress pants are too snuck for comfort, but I guess I could wear them if I had to lol) but my rings are so stinking tight! I wear 3 rings (engagement, wedding, anniversary) on my left hand, but I've taken to wearing a ring I usually wear on my right hand (my son's birthday is engraved on it) because it is a half size bigger. Its so weird! It is pretty hot and humid here right now, so I guess maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

In our church the wedding band is actually worn on the right side which I have been wearing on my left for about a month now. And today I've had to take that off. It had been pretty hot here as well. Actually I'm always hot now!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> In our church the wedding band is actually worn on the right side which I have been wearing on my left for about a month now. And today I've had to take that off. It had been pretty hot here as well. Actually I'm always hot now!

Me too, girl!! It has been hovering around 100F here the past few days. My poor DS doesn't understand why we can't play outside for more than an hour at a time. And then it rains and I think, "Yay! It will cool off!" Nope. Just makes it miserably muggy lol.


----------



## Jcliff

I'm def carrying like in having a boy! Haven't gained weight anywhere but my belly. I've only gained 5 lbs since becoming pregnant. Hoping this steady weight gain stays! Although I know the last few weeks are terrible when you gain all that water weigh ugh! This pregnancy is so different from my last!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Newlywed - cute bump progression! 

Here is my bump at 25+2. It's always felt quite firm but today my belly is feeling softer. Any ideas why this would be? I'm guessing she had a growth spurt and my belly has just got bigger to accommodate but it's disconcerting as I liked it when it was firmer! My belly button is so close to coming out! 

Can't believe how close we all are to reaching third tri! So exciting! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lauraemily17

rbourre said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> We'd better get organised ladies! :)
> Rbourre-do they think you may deliver early this time? Hope that little one stays put until your full term :flower:
> 
> Kel-I'd say each week is like a little milestone at this stage :) also, things like hitting 30 weeks when your into the final 10 week countdown
> 
> My doctor thinks I will go full term this time. I had extremely high blood pressure last time and this time it's actually been low.Click to expand...

I had high blood pressure last time but this time it's low too! (Lower than pre-pregnancy!) My hypertension consultant said that sometimes it's a just first pregnancy thing, our body figures out what it's supposed to do for subsequent pregnancies!


----------



## noshowjo

Period feeling pains in lower back , and pressure at front


----------



## busytulip

You have a beautiful bump LoopyLaura!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Loopy Laura said:


> Newlywed - cute bump progression!
> 
> Here is my bump at 25+2. It's always felt quite firm but today my belly is feeling softer. Any ideas why this would be? I'm guessing she had a growth spurt and my belly has just got bigger to accommodate but it's disconcerting as I liked it when it was firmer! My belly button is so close to coming out!
> 
> Can't believe how close we all are to reaching third tri! So exciting! :happydance:

Your bump is gorgeous :) Mine sometimes feels harder or softer in different places, and I think it's where baby is shifting about in different places. Sometimes it'll be hard at the top and soft at the bottom, or vice versa. Maybe your baby has just moved a bit towards your back or something?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm in double figures today! Though I suppose going off the due date the midwife is using, I was in double figures on Thursday ;) 

I have two itchy little spots on my bump, like bites of some sort. They don't feel like hives (which I get a LOT, due to urticarial vasculitis), but I have no idea what else they could be. I haven't got any stretch marks (yet, I'm sure they'll come), so PUPPP seems unlikely...maybe they are just bites? :shrug: It's been really hot here so lots of buzzy things have been flying around. The itching isn't responding to my normal antihistamine tablets so I may put a tiny bit of steroid cream on to see if that helps.


----------



## rbourre

lauraemily17 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> We'd better get organised ladies! :)
> Rbourre-do they think you may deliver early this time? Hope that little one stays put until your full term :flower:
> 
> Kel-I'd say each week is like a little milestone at this stage :) also, things like hitting 30 weeks when your into the final 10 week countdown
> 
> My doctor thinks I will go full term this time. I had extremely high blood pressure last time and this time it's actually been low.Click to expand...
> 
> I had high blood pressure last time but this time it's low too! (Lower than pre-pregnancy!) My hypertension consultant said that sometimes it's a just first pregnancy thing, our body figures out what it's supposed to do for subsequent pregnancies!Click to expand...

I was on BP meds pre-pregnancy and it wasn't as low as it has been now being off meds. It's so weird, but I'm so happy that this pregnancy is going so great even though I am miserable. My doctor said that pre-eclampsia is a "freak thing that usually just happens in first pregnancies." 

I had to stop wearing my wedding rings weeks ago. I always take them off at home and I was having trouble getting them off. My fingers always swell a bit in the summer and with the pregnancy too, it's much worse. I haven't gained any weight so I know it's not because of weight gain.

I'm 24 weeks today. :thumbup: 10 weeks until my first pregnancy goal of 34 weeks, but hoping to make it at least 13 more weeks.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

rbourre said:


> I'm 24 weeks today. :thumbup: 10 weeks until my first pregnancy goal of 34 weeks, but hoping to make it at least 13 more weeks.

Happy V-day :D I hope your little one stays put as long as possible!


----------



## newlywed2013

Still have my rings on but they do get tight sometimes. Baby girl found my ribs this morning.. Grrrr...


----------



## Laelani

Yeah it does hurt when they find the ribs that's for sure!!! 

I haven't been able to wear my rings in about a month, maybe a bit more.

How is the weather where you all are? Here it's very HOT and humid. The humidity has been a killer. I barely have any ankles and my hands are so swollen I don't really have knuckles. Hallelujah for my fan!!!! :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I'm in double figures today! Though I suppose going off the due date the midwife is using, I was in double figures on Thursday ;)
> 
> I have two itchy little spots on my bump, like bites of some sort. They don't feel like hives (which I get a LOT, due to urticarial vasculitis), but I have no idea what else they could be. I haven't got any stretch marks (yet, I'm sure they'll come), so PUPPP seems unlikely...maybe they are just bites? :shrug: It's been really hot here so lots of buzzy things have been flying around. The itching isn't responding to my normal antihistamine tablets so I may put a tiny bit of steroid cream on to see if that helps.

I hope the itching eases up!

I have a dumb question--what do you mean you're in double figures? Lol I've seen this several times in other threads. I would assume this would mean double digits in # of weeks gestation --which we are obviously all way past lol. Sorry for my cluelessness! : )


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SoBlessedMama said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> I'm in double figures today! Though I suppose going off the due date the midwife is using, I was in double figures on Thursday ;)
> 
> I have two itchy little spots on my bump, like bites of some sort. They don't feel like hives (which I get a LOT, due to urticarial vasculitis), but I have no idea what else they could be. I haven't got any stretch marks (yet, I'm sure they'll come), so PUPPP seems unlikely...maybe they are just bites? :shrug: It's been really hot here so lots of buzzy things have been flying around. The itching isn't responding to my normal antihistamine tablets so I may put a tiny bit of steroid cream on to see if that helps.
> 
> I hope the itching eases up!
> 
> I have a dumb question--what do you mean you're in double figures? Lol I've seen this several times in other threads. I would assume this would mean double digits in # of weeks gestation --which we are obviously all way past lol. Sorry for my cluelessness! : )Click to expand...

It's about how many days are left. Meaning 99 days or less to go. Don't feel stupid it took me a while to figure out as well!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks Mrs Eleflump - that must be it that baby has just moved. Congrats on reaching double figures! Not long for me! Hope the itching passes - it must be just bites especially if there have been lots of buzzy things flying around! 

Soblessedmama - it took me ages to work the double digit thing out too!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ah!!! Makes sense. : ) Thank you!


----------



## rbourre

Laelani said:


> Yeah it does hurt when they find the ribs that's for sure!!!
> 
> I haven't been able to wear my rings in about a month, maybe a bit more.
> 
> How is the weather where you all are? Here it's very HOT and humid. The humidity has been a killer. I barely have any ankles and my hands are so swollen I don't really have knuckles. Hallelujah for my fan!!!! :)

It's been so hot here, I can't handle it. It's almost 8pm and it's still 30 feels like 33 C (which is 84 feels like 91 F). I am moving in less than 3 weeks and need to get my house packed and cleaned but I am having trouble getting the energy to do anything.


----------



## newlywed2013

We are having a mild summer so far! Nothing much higher than upper 70s and even been in the 50s a few days this last week!


----------



## zephyr

We are almost a month into winter :p it gets very cold some days but has been a much warmer winter than previous ones.
its our first winter in the south island so we were expecting it to be very cold but it hasnt been too bad.

im still wearing my rings. I used to get bad water retention and id puff up especially in my fingers while pregnant and also when not pregnant but for me it was diet related and since ive eliminated the culprit I have gone much longer without puffing up! Im hoping to keep my rings on this time.


----------



## Laelani

rbourre said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it does hurt when they find the ribs that's for sure!!!
> 
> I haven't been able to wear my rings in about a month, maybe a bit more.
> 
> How is the weather where you all are? Here it's very HOT and humid. The humidity has been a killer. I barely have any ankles and my hands are so swollen I don't really have knuckles. Hallelujah for my fan!!!! :)
> 
> It's been so hot here, I can't handle it. It's almost 8pm and it's still 30 feels like 33 C (which is 84 feels like 91 F). I am moving in less than 3 weeks and need to get my house packed and cleaned but I am having trouble getting the energy to do anything.Click to expand...

It's around that here, a little cooler but only by a few degrees. No rain in the forecast for the foreseeable future though so that's good. We are moving in a bit as well - definitely not as soon as you are, lol - and we still have absolutely nothing done.


----------



## Elsa50501

Laelani, i just noticed you have 100 days left today! Congrats! That's so cool to see on the ticker. It's getting so close.


----------



## Laelani

Elsa50501 said:


> Laelani, i just noticed you have 100 days left today! Congrats! That's so cool to see on the ticker. It's getting so close.

Thank you! Yes it is very exciting!!! We should have a scheduled c-section as well so it will be about 2 weeks earlier than what my ticker shows too! :)


----------



## mommyberry

Wow this is a chatty group! I had to go through 15 pages.

Just like Newlywed, I'm moving in with my in laws as well to be able to take better care of the little one since this is my first. Day after is the moving day and it feels like hell broke lose in this house. I was organizing things all day today and boy is it tiring! I can't feel my back but little mister is kicking so hard that even the underbelly is sore.

Dad has gotten home from the hospital and is recovering well. Thanks for all your wishes. Somebody asked to pray for their grandma in here... She is in my thoughts. Sending positive vibes to her.

I got my diaper bag and baby bedding. Would have loved to click it and put it up here but in this moving process, some stuff already reached there and baby stuff went away first.

I'll be in double digits in 2 days. woohoo!! Excited + Super scared. 

Cousin's wedding on Aug 14th. Can I travel :shrug: ?? I don't want to miss her wedding! :|

Congrats to all those who reached third tri and to those who are racing towards it! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

zephyr said:


> We are almost a month into winter :p it gets very cold some days but has been a much warmer winter than previous ones.
> its our first winter in the south island so we were expecting it to be very cold but it hasnt been too bad.
> 
> im still wearing my rings. I used to get bad water retention and id puff up especially in my fingers while pregnant and also when not pregnant but for me it was diet related and since ive eliminated the culprit I have gone much longer without puffing up! Im hoping to keep my rings on this time.

What was the culprit? I get puffy fingers or got puffy fingers a lot when not pregnant. 

Mommyberry I'm glad to hear your dad is doing better! And as for traveling I just asked my doctor about it and she said the last day for me to travel is September 14th. So probably similar time frame for you as well. It wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor though to be sure.


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies :) It's been awhile since I've posted here. Seems like I have a ton to catch up on, lol. Things have been crazy hectic around here, we've been helping some friends of ours who got robbed and it has just been so busy. Things with baby are moving along great, I am starting to not be able to wear some of my shirts anymore, lol. Can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going! I have to go now, but I hope you ladies are all doing well! xxxx :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Just had a period of, what I believe was, consistent Braxton Hicks for about a half hour :( they have gone away with laying down and now baby is moving like crazy, but all I want to do is take a nap but I have to leave for work soon, which is 3 long hours at a retail store. Ugh...


----------



## staceymxxx

OH finally felt baby kick earlier... hes been trying for 6 weeks and each time he puts his hand on he stops, he has seen my belly move last week but he stopped straight away lol!


----------



## zephyr

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> We are almost a month into winter :p it gets very cold some days but has been a much warmer winter than previous ones.
> its our first winter in the south island so we were expecting it to be very cold but it hasnt been too bad.
> 
> im still wearing my rings. I used to get bad water retention and id puff up especially in my fingers while pregnant and also when not pregnant but for me it was diet related and since ive eliminated the culprit I have gone much longer without puffing up! Im hoping to keep my rings on this time.
> 
> What was the culprit? I get puffy fingers or got puffy fingers a lot when not pregnant.
> 
> Mommyberry I'm glad to hear your dad is doing better! And as for traveling I just asked my doctor about it and she said the last day for me to travel is September 14th. So probably similar time frame for you as well. It wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor though to be sure.Click to expand...

gluten :) I always had digestive issues from hearburn to stomach cramps and alternating diahorrea and constipation.
It wasnt until I was always testing vit d deficient and low iron despite taking vitamins and eating quite healthy that I realised a food was causing it.

I dropped both dairy and gluten and lost water weight right away. Puffiness left along with heaps of other problems I had that id never think was related. Was able to introduce dairy back after a year :)
This was all under my doctors supervision though.

its funny cos I ate something on the morning of my wedding with wheat in it by accident and my fingers puffed up and I couldnt get my rings on I had to really squeeze them on!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh I have tried doing gluten free to help with swelling before and it didn't work. It was sort of a self diagnosis type thing, after doing a lot of research on why I would swell so easily. I did it for about 6 months before giving up. I haven't tried gluten and dairy together though. I probably won't for a while, or at least not until I talk to my doctor again.


----------



## newlywed2013

Where do you ladies draw a line between normal cramps, and concernable cramping?


----------



## rbourre

I bought my baby boys bedding today. It's my first big baby purchase. I was just looking and walked into the store and saw a set that I loved on the display so I went to check out the price and it was on clearance for $99 from $169. I bought this one https://www.sears.ca/product/babys-...-crib-set/632-000047530-39254?recs=igodigital and also bought the matching crib sheet and wall decals. I didn't like the mobile or the lamp so I didn't get those. I am going to try to find a night light that will match. I decided against a mobile this time, we have an aquarium that goes on the crib so we will use that. I'm so excited to set it up, but we won't be doing that quite yet, we are moving on the 19th.


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Where do you ladies draw a line between normal cramps, and concernable cramping?

When I get any cramping, I usually take 1 Tylenol and lay down. It has always gone away, but if that didn't work is probably when I would call the doctor.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Where do you ladies draw a line between normal cramps, and concernable cramping?
> 
> When I get any cramping, I usually take 1 Tylenol and lay down. It has always gone away, but if that didn't work is probably when I would call the doctor.Click to expand...

I would also try chugging water. But I'd say any time something is concerning you, call your doc. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## newlywed2013

SoBlessedMama said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Where do you ladies draw a line between normal cramps, and concernable cramping?
> 
> When I get any cramping, I usually take 1 Tylenol and lay down. It has always gone away, but if that didn't work is probably when I would call the doctor.Click to expand...
> 
> I would also try chugging water. But I'd say any time something is concerning you, call your doc. Better safe than sorry!Click to expand...

I tried water and laying down and it helped a bit. Never thought to take a Tylenol.. :haha: 
It's been off and on about hours now, was off a couple of hours once. Being my first pregnancy I am so lost! I thought they were bh but I honestly don't know the difference!


----------



## GeralynB

rbourre said:


> I bought my baby boys bedding today. It's my first big baby purchase. I was just looking and walked into the store and saw a set that I loved on the display so I went to check out the price and it was on clearance for $99 from $169. I bought this one https://www.sears.ca/product/babys-...-crib-set/632-000047530-39254?recs=igodigital and also bought the matching crib sheet and wall decals. I didn't like the mobile or the lamp so I didn't get those. I am going to try to find a night light that will match. I decided against a mobile this time, we have an aquarium that goes on the crib so we will use that. I'm so excited to set it up, but we won't be doing that quite yet, we are moving on the 19th.

Very cute bedding and awesome to get such a good deal on it


----------



## AshleyLK

newlywed2013 said:


> Where do you ladies draw a line between normal cramps, and concernable cramping?

During my previous pregnancy and this one so far, I never had painful cramping. The baby will move to a funny postion sometimes which can be uncomfortable, but not painful. If I lay on my back, my bh contractions tend to be more noticeable, but again, not painful. If there is pain of any sort involved, I probably would call the doc. I doubt they will be concerned but they could always give you a "non-stress test" (I believe they call it. To make sure the cramping isn't effecting baby. Hope this helps :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

AshleyLK said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Where do you ladies draw a line between normal cramps, and concernable cramping?
> 
> During my previous pregnancy and this one so far, I never had painful cramping. The baby will move to a funny postion sometimes which can be uncomfortable, but not painful. If I lay on my back, my bh contractions tend to be more noticeable, but again, not painful. If there is pain of any sort involved, I probably would call the doc. I doubt they will be concerned but they could always give you a "non-stress test" (I believe they call it. To make sure the cramping isn't effecting baby. Hope this helps :)Click to expand...

I agree, here, NW--I've never had BHs that I would call "painful." They just feel like a very strong tightening--like I'm flexing every stomach muscle I have from deep inside. And my belly will sometimes get very hard with them. I hope they have eased up! But never hesitate to call your doc if you feel off--that is what doctors are there for! : )


----------



## zephyr

During my twin pregnancy I had very regular cramping and Braxton Hicks from 17 weeks that got quite painful as the pregnancy progressed. 

I was always told to take panadol with a large glass of water and lay on my left side.
if after half an hour I felt better then I probably just needed water and rest, if it was the same or worse then I was to go in and be seen.

If it were me id do the same for a singleton and go in if it didnt go away.


----------



## kiki28

25 weeks today :) going so quick :)

I went camping this weekend just for a couple of nights it was fun but I am so sore from sleeping on a camp bed!


----------



## vickyandchick

Exactly 3 months till my due date and 3rd tri tomorrow:wacko::happydance: Where has the time gone?!


----------



## newlywed2013

V day! 


Thanks for the advice on the cramping/bh ladies!


----------



## GeralynB

Got a lot of the nursery cleaned out. We had so much crap in there. We also bought the paint for the walls. We're doing one wall navy blue and the rest white for our nautical theme


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Happy V-Day. I hope the cramping/bh have stopped.

Geralyn-- We are doing the one wall different thing as well with 3 walls blue and one gray.

Congrats to everyone reaching 3rd tri and those in the double digits now!

I went tubing down the river on Saturday and my arms paid for it yesterday and Saturday night.


----------



## Elsa50501

GeralynB said:


> Got a lot of the nursery cleaned out. We had so much crap in there. We also bought the paint for the walls. We're doing one wall navy blue and the rest white for our nautical theme

Ugh, I'm obsessed with nautical. All of my summer clothes have a very nautical flair (bold stripes and solids, Sperry boat shoes, nautical stripe bikini). I love the nautical Idea for a nursery! 

Happy Third-tri vicki! Happy V day Newlywed!


----------



## Jcliff

Glucose test in the am. Yuck. Feeing better this pregnancy and taking good care of myself this time around.. Only have gained 8lbs! Hoping this is good sign I have passed!


----------



## La Mere

How are all the mamas doing? It has been a while since I have had the time to post anything! Still working on getting my old FB deleted, fun fun moving all those pics and stuff, lol. Then on top of trying to do that, Dh and I have been helping some friends of ours who are having a really rough time of things right now. They went in on some property with some friends (now ex-friends) of theirs and ended up being robbed of most of their belongings, which is even more rough when you have a 4 month old. So, we've been letting them bunk with us for a while and trying to help her find a job again so she can start getting them back on their feet. It's been exhausting, I think I have done more driving in the past few weeks than I have done in the almost 3 years we've lived here, LOL!

Things are going really well with the pregnancy, I am 24+5 wks today! really seems to be flying by, can't believe tomorrow is the first of July and that the 4th is just in a few days! We're planning on having a small BBQ with our friends and Dh's dad and maybe my dad (very close friend) on the 4th! Can't wait to watch 1776 for the holiday! But back to baby news, lol. I'm measuring perfectly, baby's heart rate is very good (can't remember exactly what it was atm), blood pressure is great, and am weighing in at 122.5 lbs. (I weighed less than 115 lbs when I found out I was pregnant). Baby is kicking and stretching so much, I've already got a few sore spots on my belly.. But I am loving the feeling of baby moving so much and being able to finally see kicks on the outside. I have a feeling baby is going to be quite stubborn already as when it is kicking up a storm I try to have Rayven and Samuel feel the baby kicking and as soon as I get their hands on my belly, it stops! Smh, I'll get them to feel baby one of these days.

My belly has gotten so big over the past couple weeks, especially over the last few days it seems, lol. Starting to have some difficulties doing certain things. So, will have to take some new bump pics, I suppose And some new pics of Rayven and Samuel as well.

I hope things are going well with all of you lovely ladies, I have really missed talking to you girls. But at least you all have each other to keep busy with, lol... Hope to be able to post more soon! xx


----------



## newlywed2013

NO cramping so far today, and I actually got to see baby kick for the first time this morning! :cloud9:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

La mere glad to hear everything is going well for you! My baby is the same way when I have my husband come feel. Usually if he's got the patience I have him keep his hand on my belly and keep talking normally and that's when he gets to feel them. I just wonder how they know! 

That's awesome newlywed on both accounts. Must have just needed some rest, more than just lying down. It's also super exciting to see your baby move on the outside.


----------



## GeralynB

I feel super big today...I feel like my bump is growing by the second


----------



## SoBlessedMama

All afternoon I have had sharp pains really low on my left side. It doesn't feel exactly like round ligament pain usually does, but it's in a similar spot. Any thoughts? I've laid on the couch for about an hour and loaded up on extra water, and it doesn't seem to be getting better. It is just intermittent, and not unbearable, but when it hits, it hurts!!


----------



## Elsa50501

GeralynB said:


> I feel super big today...I feel like my bump is growing by the second

I had a day like that Saturday. I went out and bought new clothes yesterday and today and after some retail therapy I feel much more normal again! (I think as we outgrow our clothes/styles the ill-fitting clothing makes us feel much larger than we actually are). Now with some new clothes for summer people have been asking where I'm hiding the baby.


----------



## rbourre

GeralynB said:


> I feel super big today...I feel like my bump is growing by the second

I feel like that too. Earlier, I said to my daughter "I think your baby brother must be growing."


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I feel like I haven't changed at all. I'm still wearing all my pre - pregnancy clothes. It actually upsets me that I don't look pregnant to the outside world. I keep joking that people are going to say I stole a baby.


----------



## sprite30

rbourre said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I feel super big today...I feel like my bump is growing by the second
> 
> I feel like that too. Earlier, I said to my daughter "I think your baby brother must be growing."Click to expand...


I said this exact thing to dh today I feel huge and baby must be growing. Lol


----------



## mommyberry

I'm feeling huge one day per week from the past 4 weeks. So there is this particular day when I feel like I'm bulging and then it happens again after a week. Other days it is just normal.


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I feel like I haven't changed at all. I'm still wearing all my pre - pregnancy clothes. It actually upsets me that I don't look pregnant to the outside world. I keep joking that people are going to say I stole a baby.

Sorry hun!


----------



## AshleyLK

I am feeling huge too! I feel I look as big as I was with my first at 30 weeks! I can only imagine what I'm going to look like when I am actually at 30/35/40 weeks....eeeek! My husband is going to have to roll me around the house lol!

We got good news today, I took a blood test called the MT21 test which is a genetic test that is 99.1% accurate predictor of Down's syndrome and my test came back negative. I'm glad that is such a load off. Now I just have to make sure the bright spot on the baby's heart at the 20 week ultrasound was nothing more than just a bright spot that will disappear at 28 weeks. FX'ed... But my doc isn't worried at all :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Great news about the MT21 test results, Ashley! That must be a weight off your mind.

I have days of feeling massive...and then days where I think 'well where's it gone?'

I ordered my buggy yesterday :D I have gone for the Oyster in yellow, with the carrycot as well. Have got maxi-cosi adaptors for it so we can use the car seat (which will be a maxi-cosi pebble) on it too. So excited, I can't wait for it to arrive so I can play with it!

Really want to get the cot ordered now too, just need to make a final decision on which one. :dance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ohhh nice choice MrsEleflump :) I like the oyster pram. When is it arriving?

Mine arrived last week-still haven't opened the box yet to look!


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> All afternoon I have had sharp pains really low on my left side. It doesn't feel exactly like round ligament pain usually does, but it's in a similar spot. Any thoughts? I've laid on the couch for about an hour and loaded up on extra water, and it doesn't seem to be getting better. It is just intermittent, and not unbearable, but when it hits, it hurts!!

Could it be braxton hicks? Sometimes the baby can be in a funny position and be on a nerve and cause pains too(so my midwife told me)

Hope it's better now :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-happy belated v day!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yo_Yo said:


> Ohhh nice choice MrsEleflump :) I like the oyster pram. When is it arriving?
> 
> Mine arrived last week-still haven't opened the box yet to look!

Ooh, I can't wait for mine to get here, the box will be opened before it gets through the door!

I'm hoping it will be here before the end of the week. I ordered it at 3pm yesterday and they say they usually dispatch next day, but I haven't had any confirmation yet. It'd be good if it came this week while I'm off so I can play with it :haha:

What have you gone for?


----------



## Elsa50501

So the crib I was looking into from babies-r-us was this convertible lifetime crib (looked really sturdy, got good reviews, etc.) I was ready to go out and buy it yesterday. Then I looked into the conversion kits and found out that there were A TON of unhappy people who were in a battle with Babies-r-us because they no longer make/sell the kits! Why would you sell and advertise a crib as a convertible lifetime crib if you don't sell the conversion kits and bedrails? I'll tell you what, whatever convertible crib I buy, I'm going to make sure I can buy all the conversion materials at the same time so that it doesn't get discontinued when it's time to adjust things!

The crib hunt continues. If I don't find anything I like in time, I'll just get a basic one at Ikea, lol. It's like.. get something I love, or get something I could care less about- no in between.


----------



## Jcliff

Glucose test this am gross! Wish me luck!


----------



## GeralynB

Elsa- I bought a convertible crib from Buy Buy Baby and didn't even think to check out the convertible pieces. I'll have to look


----------



## GeralynB

Jcliff said:


> Glucose test this am gross! Wish me luck!

Good luck! I'm not looking forward to that


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- I felt huge yesterday also, but today I feel more normal. I also had a really sore spot between my ribs below my sternum.

Ashley-- Great news about the MT21 test!

JCliff-- Good Luck with your glucose test :sick:

I bought the paint yesterday so DH can start painting baby boy's room. Now let's see if he gets it done before July 27th.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> All afternoon I have had sharp pains really low on my left side. It doesn't feel exactly like round ligament pain usually does, but it's in a similar spot. Any thoughts? I've laid on the couch for about an hour and loaded up on extra water, and it doesn't seem to be getting better. It is just intermittent, and not unbearable, but when it hits, it hurts!!
> 
> Could it be braxton hicks? Sometimes the baby can be in a funny position and be on a nerve and cause pains too(so my midwife told me)
> 
> Hope it's better now :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks, yo yo : ) It doesn't feel like BH, but who knows? Pregnancy can do such weird things. He is still jumping around like crazy, so I don't guess it is bothering him, whatever it is lol.


----------



## vickyandchick

27 weeks today which means moving over to 3rd tri and 2/3rds of the way there!!!!:dance::dance: Where has the time gone?:wacko::haha:
LO has had a growth spurt recently and he's so strong, I can see his little hands and feet poking out:cloud9: Can't believe how close we're all getting. 

Also got a 30th wedding anniversary party coming up and trying to find a nice dress that fits properly, I can still fit in this pre-pregnancy dress though so that cheered me up!
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_n819cepOHE1tronddo1_1280.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 16









tumblr_n819cepOHE1tronddo2_250.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## GeralynB

Happy 3rd tri! That dress looks great&#8230;such a cute bump!


----------



## zebadi

27 weeks for me today! almost there ladies!! 
ok so since we don't get a scan after 20 weeks, and I'm sooo impatient, ive gone and booked a 4D for 28+4, so excited... not sure what to expect though. Has anyone else ever had one?


----------



## rbourre

I'm having some growing/stretching type pains today and I feel even bigger than yesterday. It's really low down on my right side. It's not so much painful as uncomfortable and of course I have to get the house cleaned and some packing done today because my landlord is showing the house tomorrow morning. Baby is moving around like crazy this morning, probably because I've been chugging cold water for the last half an hour. His kicks are getting much higher too, he's going to be kicking me in the ribs soon.


----------



## Jcliff

I passed!! Wahoo. Only was 80! So happy I don't have to the 3 hour!


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> I passed!! Wahoo. Only was 80! So happy I don't have to the 3 hour!

Wow that's so good that you were able to find out the same day. I go into for mine Thursday morn but it'll talk 3-4 days for results...I'm not expecting any issues but it's a pain especially since I've had it already at 9weeks ugh not looking forward to it


----------



## kel21

I just did mine today too! It was a 2 hour fasting test, glad to have it over :) Not sure when I'll get my results.


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> I passed!! Wahoo. Only was 80! So happy I don't have to the 3 hour!
> 
> Wow that's so good that you were able to find out the same day. I go into for mine Thursday morn but it'll talk 3-4 days for results...I'm not expecting any issues but it's a pain especially since I've had it already at 9weeks ugh not looking forward to itClick to expand...


I have mine thursday morning too.:cry:

What kind of numbers are they looking for?


----------



## AllStar

SoBlessedMama said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> All afternoon I have had sharp pains really low on my left side. It doesn't feel exactly like round ligament pain usually does, but it's in a similar spot. Any thoughts? I've laid on the couch for about an hour and loaded up on extra water, and it doesn't seem to be getting better. It is just intermittent, and not unbearable, but when it hits, it hurts!!
> 
> Could it be braxton hicks? Sometimes the baby can be in a funny position and be on a nerve and cause pains too(so my midwife told me)
> 
> Hope it's better now :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yo yo : ) It doesn't feel like BH, but who knows? Pregnancy can do such weird things. He is still jumping around like crazy, so I don't guess it is bothering him, whatever it is lol.Click to expand...

I've had the exact same thing today?! Low on the left, sort of under my bump? It's not constant but it's really sharp and painful when it does come on? I've had a really busy past few days so don't know if I've pulled something or over done it or what? He's wriggling around just fine though but will give someone a ring if it persists. Are you still getting it?


----------



## newlywed2013

i had to go buy a waterproof mattress pad today. We have almost a brand new, completely memory foam mattress, and I'm so afraid of wetting myself and ruining it, and last night I speezed and a little got on the sheets and I freaked! :haha:
My husband thought it was the funniest thing ever!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

AllStar said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> All afternoon I have had sharp pains really low on my left side. It doesn't feel exactly like round ligament pain usually does, but it's in a similar spot. Any thoughts? I've laid on the couch for about an hour and loaded up on extra water, and it doesn't seem to be getting better. It is just intermittent, and not unbearable, but when it hits, it hurts!!
> 
> Could it be braxton hicks? Sometimes the baby can be in a funny position and be on a nerve and cause pains too(so my midwife told me)
> 
> Hope it's better now :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yo yo : ) It doesn't feel like BH, but who knows? Pregnancy can do such weird things. He is still jumping around like crazy, so I don't guess it is bothering him, whatever it is lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I've had the exact same thing today?! Low on the left, sort of under my bump? It's not constant but it's really sharp and painful when it does come on? I've had a really busy past few days so don't know if I've pulled something or over done it or what? He's wriggling around just fine though but will give someone a ring if it persists. Are you still getting it?Click to expand...

Sounds the same! I'm not getting the sharp pain as much today, but I just feel a little crampy and sore. I really don't know what to think! I talked to a friend of mine who is a nurse, and she said just rest, drink lots of water, and call the doctor if it gets worse. I'm definitely not worse today, but there is still something a bit weird. He hasn't moved too much today, but I have felt him periodically throughout the day. (He is most active at night time anyway.)

I'm sure all is fine for both our little ones. : ) Try to rest, and I hope it eases up for you soon!!


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm so fed up with this heat and its not even "proper" summer yet! 

I have my glucose test on the 11th, dreading it! x


----------



## noshowjo

Hi ladies . I'm feeling a little low tonight , iv recently got my ex foster daughter back , and although I glad to get her back as she was having such a hard time with her mother , I feel the bad behaviour and annoying behaviour she picked up whilst being back in the crappy environment is seeming too much for me , maybe disuse I'm pregnant and feel stressed anyway ?? Or maybe iv taken on too much . 
I have 2 sons of my own .. And a foster son who are all so well behaved . 
Have I got the strength to turn this girl around again or do I need to concentrate on the children I have in my care .. ?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> I passed!! Wahoo. Only was 80! So happy I don't have to the 3 hour!
> 
> Wow that's so good that you were able to find out the same day. I go into for mine Thursday morn but it'll talk 3-4 days for results...I'm not expecting any issues but it's a pain especially since I've had it already at 9weeks ugh not looking forward to itClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have mine thursday morning too.:cry:
> 
> What kind of numbers are they looking for?Click to expand...

It's not that bad newlywed! Just the drink it SUPER sweet, and kind of burns half way through. If where you get it done keeps the drinks cold, than consider yourself lucky! My hospital gives it to you at a room temperature. Waaay worse! 

As for what numbers they are looking for, according to the results they sent me it was: <=139 mg/dL 

I took that as they are looking for a number under 139, and I got 100. 


Vicky - you look incredible! Very lovely bump!

Stacey - I'm afraid to look at my electric bill I've been running the AC so much! Thankfully my husband hasn't complained yet.

Noshowjo -That's a tough situation. Part of me wants to say to stick with it, because she probably needs it. But the other part wants me to say that you should focus on you're own family and self. In the end I think it's what you feel is really best for you and your family. Good luck.


----------



## AllStar

Noshow that is tough but I have to say how awesome you are to take in foster children at all! Especially teenagers as I have family who do it and I know it can be tough. I agree with mushymik about the two sides which is obviously why you're having a hard time deciding, Is the girl old enough that you can talk to her and explain that things need to change if she's to stay? Sorry I'm not much help :hugs:


----------



## rbourre

staceymxxx said:


> I'm so fed up with this heat and its not even "proper" summer yet!
> 
> I have my glucose test on the 11th, dreading it! x

Me too. I am having trouble dealing with the heat this year. I'm always sweaty and hot.

I don't know when my glucose test is yet, my doctor hasn't mentioned it. Last pregnancy, I did it at about 27 weeks. The drink didn't bother me that much, but it made my daughter so active and her constantly kicking after all that sugar made me feel sick.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

noshowjo said:


> Hi ladies . I'm feeling a little low tonight , iv recently got my ex foster daughter back , and although I glad to get her back as she was having such a hard time with her mother , I feel the bad behaviour and annoying behaviour she picked up whilst being back in the crappy environment is seeming too much for me , maybe disuse I'm pregnant and feel stressed anyway ?? Or maybe iv taken on too much .
> I have 2 sons of my own .. And a foster son who are all so well behaved .
> Have I got the strength to turn this girl around again or do I need to concentrate on the children I have in my care .. ?

You're amazing for opening up your home and giving this little girl the love she so desperately needs!!!! That being said, you have to think about what is best for everyone involved. It would be wonderful for her to be able to stay and be a part of your family. But only you guys know what is in her best interest, as well as the other children involved, as well as you and the one on the way! I say kudos to you for even trying! Praying it all works out for the best for all of you.


----------



## Jcliff

Under 140 they look for.


----------



## sprite30

Anyone else hooked on shows or movies about babies or labor? I've watched just about every show on netflix and Hulu about babies and I'm so annoyed because there used to be all these good shows like one born every minute, and a baby story on and now..nothing but teen mom and dh is sick of that bc he says it's unrealistic but idk I like it.


----------



## Jcliff

sprite30 said:


> Anyone else hooked on shows or movies about babies or labor? I've watched just about every show on netflix and Hulu about babies and I'm so annoyed because there used to be all these good shows like one born every minute, and a baby story on and now..nothing but teen mom and dh is sick of that bc he says it's unrealistic but idk I like it.

I dont know if you are in the USA but i watch Baby Story on TLC lol I like the episodes when women are having #2 so I can relate! lol!


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> Anyone else hooked on shows or movies about babies or labor? I've watched just about every show on netflix and Hulu about babies and I'm so annoyed because there used to be all these good shows like one born every minute, and a baby story on and now..nothing but teen mom and dh is sick of that bc he says it's unrealistic but idk I like it.

unfortunately all I have is what's on TV, I don't have hulu or Netflix, so all I have been watching is 16 and pregnant and "I didn't know I was pregnant"

Lol!


----------



## cntrygrl

Sprite & Newlywed-- There are a few sites online where you can watch shows and movies for free. I use primewire.ag it's a little tricky to navigate, but I love it. Also, One Born Every Minute has come back on in the UK so I'm able to watch it on that website.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Pregnancy is the one time I secant being myself to watch baby shows like one born every minute! Freaks me out for some reason. I'm weird! :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

I have the follow up to my anatomy scan today since little man wasn't cooperating last time. They need to get pictures of his kidneys and heart


----------



## kel21

Noshow I have so much respect for you and your dh to even be able to do that! Good luck with whatever you decide.

Good luck at your scan GeralynB! 

I passed my test! I am so relieved:happydance: I knew I didn't have any of the symptoms, but I think I was so worried because my mother had diabetes and I know gd can be a precursor to type 2 later in life. Plus I'm already old :haha: This Saturday a friend is throwing a diaper party for me and a friend who is pg with her third, I'm looking forward to that :)


----------



## GeralynB

23 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## StarBrites

27 weeks & 2 days :)

I have my 1 hour glucose test on the 10th. They gave me the bottle to bring home and put in the fridge to drink before my appointment. Hoping I pass!
 



Attached Files:







bb12.png
File size: 339.7 KB
Views: 3









bb13.png
File size: 314 KB
Views: 3


----------



## newlywed2013

I am so nervous for tomorrow. I am so afraid i wont pass the glucose test. I can't do the 3 hour fasting one, as, even before I got pregnant, if I dont get breakfast within a half hour of getting up, I get really sick. We also have a follow up ultrasound to see baby's heart, as they couldnt get the full 4 chambers in one image last time. I'm also going to have them peek and make sure she's still a girl :haha:

Earlier I was bored and decided to youtube videos of births, which I find soo cool! Then I came upon one of the afterbirth and it made me feel super sick. LOL.


----------



## vickyandchick

My midwife hasn't even mentioned the glucose test to me:shrug: is it a normal thing in the UK?


----------



## GeralynB

I don't think they so the glucose test in the UK. 
I've been you tubing videos of births too


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

vickyandchick said:


> My midwife hasn't even mentioned the glucose test to me:shrug: is it a normal thing in the UK?

You only get it in the UK if you are showing signs of possible GD or if you have risk factors such as a family history of diabetes or you've had GD previously.

I was told a few weeks ago when they found 2+ sugar in my wee sample that if I had another one with sugar in it they'd send me for a glucose test, but otherwise I wouldn't get one. Thankfully all my samples since have been sugar-free!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Amazing bump pictures - you're all looking great! I'm loving this stage of pregnancy! 

I have my glucose test in a couple of weeks because my dad had diabetes. 

I can't watch anything birth related right now - I just can't think about it yet and would rather just wait for my NCT classes which start mid August. I'm very scared about it!! 

I'm in double digits now woohoo!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lovely bumps ladies! Still nothing on my end, patiently waiting my baby bump to pop out. I probably won't show for a while though considering how tall I am!

I was hanging up all the clothes I've bought so far, thought I would share them. I can't wait until there's a little baby filling them up!
 



Attached Files:







20140702_105850_zpsa3dqtgoz.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Elsa50501

Cute bump pic Geralyn! I haven't taken any official "bump" pics yet. (Just videos of my bump moving around like an alien is trying to escape it). 

I think I'll need to have my DH take a side picture of my today. I have a feeling I'm going to explode and get just huge in the third trimester. 

I have my 1hr glucose test the week after next. I've never done one, why does everyone say that they're so bad? Does the glucose drink taste nasty or make you feel sick or something? It looks like fruit punch, lol.


----------



## GeralynB

Had my follow up sono... Little man cooperated and they got all the pics they needed. They said everything looks great. Got to see him opening his mouth and drinking the amniotic fluid


----------



## Loopy Laura

GeralynB said:


> Had my follow up sono... Little man cooperated and they got all the pics they needed. They said everything looks great. Got to see him opening his mouth and drinking the amniotic fluid

Aw cute! Glad everything was good!


----------



## Baby3onboard

I'm 27+2 today and had my 1 hour glucose. It's very sugary and you only have a short amount of time to drink it. It made me just feel yucky. Won't find out my results until next week because of the holiday. Doctor said I was measuring good, baby's heartbeat was 154 and I go back in two weeks. AHHHHH two weeks! That makes it feel so close! I have started washing the newborn and 0-3 clothes (I already have 2 boys so haven't really bought much new). Nursery is still not ready, but progress is being made!


----------



## Jcliff

Elsa50501 said:


> Cute bump pic Geralyn! I haven't taken any official "bump" pics yet. (Just videos of my bump moving around like an alien is trying to escape it).
> 
> I think I'll need to have my DH take a side picture of my today. I have a feeling I'm going to explode and get just huge in the third trimester.
> 
> I have my 1hr glucose test the week after next. I've never done one, why does everyone say that they're so bad? Does the glucose drink taste nasty or make you feel sick or something? It looks like fruit punch, lol.

You can't eat after midnight and have to drink a nasty drink that tastes like flat sweet sweet orange soda. It's disgusting. Then they poke your finger and get a reading. Under 140 is what they look for. If you are over then you'll have to do a 3 hour test, which is terrible!!


----------



## newlywed2013

Jcliff said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump pic Geralyn! I haven't taken any official "bump" pics yet. (Just videos of my bump moving around like an alien is trying to escape it).
> 
> I think I'll need to have my DH take a side picture of my today. I have a feeling I'm going to explode and get just huge in the third trimester.
> 
> I have my 1hr glucose test the week after next. I've never done one, why does everyone say that they're so bad? Does the glucose drink taste nasty or make you feel sick or something? It looks like fruit punch, lol.
> 
> You can't eat after midnight and have to drink a nasty drink that tastes like flat sweet sweet orange soda. It's disgusting. Then they poke your finger and get a reading. Under 140 is what they look for. If you are over then you'll have to do a 3 hour test, which is terrible!!Click to expand...

At my doctors office you can eat that morning, just nothing really sweet.


----------



## StarBrites

Having the worst itchy-rashy boobs the last few days. I've developed what looks like heat rash under and on the insides. They itch so bad and my nipples are really sore. We are going to go get some calamine lotion to see if it helps. It drives me crazy all day. I try to go shirtless as much as I can at home so it doesn't irritate them even more. I hope this goes away soon, I kind of want to rip my bbs off! lol


----------



## Elsa50501

newlywed2013 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump pic Geralyn! I haven't taken any official "bump" pics yet. (Just videos of my bump moving around like an alien is trying to escape it).
> 
> I think I'll need to have my DH take a side picture of my today. I have a feeling I'm going to explode and get just huge in the third trimester.
> 
> I have my 1hr glucose test the week after next. I've never done one, why does everyone say that they're so bad? Does the glucose drink taste nasty or make you feel sick or something? It looks like fruit punch, lol.
> 
> You can't eat after midnight and have to drink a nasty drink that tastes like flat sweet sweet orange soda. It's disgusting. Then they poke your finger and get a reading. Under 140 is what they look for. If you are over then you'll have to do a 3 hour test, which is terrible!!Click to expand...
> 
> At my doctors office you can eat that morning, just nothing really sweet.Click to expand...

Yea, my doctor told me plain wheat toast and an egg before I drank it, just nothing sugary before during or after drinking/chugging it. 

Ugh, I didn't realize it was a finger poke blood test.


----------



## Elsa50501

StarBrites said:


> Having the worst itchy-rashy boobs the last few days. I've developed what looks like heat rash under and on the insides. They itch so bad and my nipples are really sore. We are going to go get some calamine lotion to see if it helps. It drives me crazy all day. I try to go shirtless as much as I can at home so it doesn't irritate them even more. I hope this goes away soon, I kind of want to rip my bbs off! lol

Do you think you might be allergic to something you've used to wash your bra with? I guess it could also be heat related. That's too bad though, hope you feel better and that it goes away!


----------



## StarBrites

Elsa50501 said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> Having the worst itchy-rashy boobs the last few days. I've developed what looks like heat rash under and on the insides. They itch so bad and my nipples are really sore. We are going to go get some calamine lotion to see if it helps. It drives me crazy all day. I try to go shirtless as much as I can at home so it doesn't irritate them even more. I hope this goes away soon, I kind of want to rip my bbs off! lol
> 
> Do you think you might be allergic to something you've used to wash your bra with? I guess it could also be heat related. That's too bad though, hope you feel better and that it goes away!Click to expand...

I haven't changed anything at all :/ Just woke up one day and they were really itchy. I think it might have started off due to them growing and then since I scratched at them it started a rash. I'm not sure! All I know is they're very itchy and I have a rash on them :( The calamine lotion seems to be helping a little bit. I will try some oatmeal later. I have an OB appointment next week so I will ask and see what's going on! Can't catch a break


----------



## rbourre

Elsa50501 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump pic Geralyn! I haven't taken any official "bump" pics yet. (Just videos of my bump moving around like an alien is trying to escape it).
> 
> I think I'll need to have my DH take a side picture of my today. I have a feeling I'm going to explode and get just huge in the third trimester.
> 
> I have my 1hr glucose test the week after next. I've never done one, why does everyone say that they're so bad? Does the glucose drink taste nasty or make you feel sick or something? It looks like fruit punch, lol.
> 
> You can't eat after midnight and have to drink a nasty drink that tastes like flat sweet sweet orange soda. It's disgusting. Then they poke your finger and get a reading. Under 140 is what they look for. If you are over then you'll have to do a 3 hour test, which is terrible!!Click to expand...
> 
> At my doctors office you can eat that morning, just nothing really sweet.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, my doctor told me plain wheat toast and an egg before I drank it, just nothing sugary before during or after drinking/chugging it.
> 
> Ugh, I didn't realize it was a finger poke blood test.Click to expand...

It's not a finger poke here. It's just one tube of blood taken from a vein like a regular blood test.


----------



## sprite30

Ugh just drank the nasty drink and now I have to wait an hour what a pain in the butt this is. I just goggled how much sugar is in the drink and it's equal to 28 jelly beans... I'd much rather eat 28 jelly beans ... Torture lol


----------



## newlywed2013

I had cold fruit punch for mine and it wasn't bad. Should get results sometime today


----------



## Loopy Laura

I had some blood on my underpants today so I went to get checked out at our day assessment unit. Baby's Heartbeat, my urine and blood pressure were all fine and they said all was fine after the internal examination (which hurt a lot by the way!) but have come home and looked at the notes and it says I have a small ectropian. I've looked this up and it sounds a bit scary but they didn't seem concerned. Does anyone else have experience of this? They did a swab as well and I get the results on Monday. 

On another note I had an asthma check earlier as well and she advised me to have a vaccination for whooping cough at 28 weeks as a few babies in London have died of it this year and it protects the baby while she is in the womb. She was surprised my midwife hadn't mentioned this. Is anyone else having this? I had never heard of it.


----------



## busytulip

Glad to hear things checked out well Loopy Laura. Here in the US we've had some issues with whooping cough outbreaks. Years ago my son had it when he was 4 months old and was very ill, requiring breathing treatments several times throughout the day. I would bring it up to your midwife as it is something you would definitely want to prevent. Generally they say all the adults living in the home or in frequent contact with the baby should be vaccinated as well.

Good luck to all those ladies being checked for GD!

We will be leaving this evening to go on vacation. My husband was only able to sneak away for the 4th of July holiday. Hopefully even though it is short it will give us all some nice time away, unplugged-no internet or tv, free from all the responsibilities of everyday life.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Laura I was told the same thing and also getting a vaccine for whooping cough around that time too. She told me the same reason.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Loopy Laura said:


> I had some blood on my underpants today so I went to get checked out at our day assessment unit. Baby's Heartbeat, my urine and blood pressure were all fine and they said all was fine after the internal examination (which hurt a lot by the way!) but have come home and looked at the notes and it says I have a small ectropian. I've looked this up and it sounds a bit scary but they didn't seem concerned. Does anyone else have experience of this? They did a swab as well and I get the results on Monday.
> 
> On another note I had an asthma check earlier as well and she advised me to have a vaccination for whooping cough at 28 weeks as a few babies in London have died of it this year and it protects the baby while she is in the womb. She was surprised my midwife hadn't mentioned this. Is anyone else having this? I had never heard of it.

An ectropion is absolutely nothing to worry about. You have two different types of cells at your cervix, and the more 'tender' ones move down from the cervical canal and across the surface when you have an ectropion. It's very common and harmless, it just makes your cervix a bit more prone to bleeding e.g. if knocked during DTD or straining when constipated. It should resolve on its own over time - it's possible that yours is caused by pregnancy hormones.

I haven't been told about the whooping cough jab but I plan on asking about it and the flu jab - I'd normally have the flu jab every year and I want to see if I can have the whooping cough one too.


----------



## vickyandchick

Loopy Laura said:


> I had some blood on my underpants today so I went to get checked out at our day assessment unit. Baby's Heartbeat, my urine and blood pressure were all fine and they said all was fine after the internal examination (which hurt a lot by the way!) but have come home and looked at the notes and it says I have a small ectropian. I've looked this up and it sounds a bit scary but they didn't seem concerned. Does anyone else have experience of this? They did a swab as well and I get the results on Monday.
> 
> On another note I had an asthma check earlier as well and she advised me to have a vaccination for whooping cough at 28 weeks as a few babies in London have died of it this year and it protects the baby while she is in the womb. She was surprised my midwife hadn't mentioned this. Is anyone else having this? I had never heard of it.

My midwife informed me about it and also gave me a leaflet so I can make my own decision and then book it if I want to x


----------



## StarBrites

@ Loopy Laura - I will be getting the pertussis vaccine as well during pregnancy. Boyfriend will be getting it too since he works with the public. Then baby will be getting her own called DTaP when she is old enough which I think is around 2 months. It is very dangerous and even fatal to some infants and we have had outbreaks here so I don't want to risk it!


----------



## Loopy Laura

busytulip said:


> Glad to hear things checked out well Loopy Laura. Here in the US we've had some issues with whooping cough outbreaks. Years ago my son had it when he was 4 months old and was very ill, requiring breathing treatments several times throughout the day. I would bring it up to your midwife as it is something you would definitely want to prevent. Generally they say all the adults living in the home or in frequent contact with the baby should be vaccinated as well.
> 
> Good luck to all those ladies being checked for GD!
> 
> We will be leaving this evening to go on vacation. My husband was only able to sneak away for the 4th of July holiday. Hopefully even though it is short it will give us all some nice time away, unplugged-no internet or tv, free from all the responsibilities of everyday life.

Thank you, that's really helpful. I will ask my midwife at my next appointment and find out whether DH also needs it. 

Have a lovely holiday!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I had some blood on my underpants today so I went to get checked out at our day assessment unit. Baby's Heartbeat, my urine and blood pressure were all fine and they said all was fine after the internal examination (which hurt a lot by the way!) but have come home and looked at the notes and it says I have a small ectropian. I've looked this up and it sounds a bit scary but they didn't seem concerned. Does anyone else have experience of this? They did a swab as well and I get the results on Monday.
> 
> On another note I had an asthma check earlier as well and she advised me to have a vaccination for whooping cough at 28 weeks as a few babies in London have died of it this year and it protects the baby while she is in the womb. She was surprised my midwife hadn't mentioned this. Is anyone else having this? I had never heard of it.
> 
> An ectropion is absolutely nothing to worry about. You have two different types of cells at your cervix, and the more 'tender' ones move down from the cervical canal and across the surface when you have an ectropion. It's very common and harmless, it just makes your cervix a bit more prone to bleeding e.g. if knocked during DTD or straining when constipated. It should resolve on its own over time - it's possible that yours is caused by pregnancy hormones.
> 
> I haven't been told about the whooping cough jab but I plan on asking about it and the flu jab - I'd normally have the flu jab every year and I want to see if I can have the whooping cough one too.Click to expand...

Thank you, that makes a lot more sense than the websites I've been trawling through! I had the flu jab in October so not due for it until after baby is born now anyway I don't think. Definitely worth having it if you haven't though!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks everyone for the info on whooping cough - looks like my midwife/doctor forgot to tell me about it so I will definitely ask in a couple of weeks!


----------



## sprite30

Dh and I both are getting the whooping cough vaccine he gave me some push back because he's not a huge fan of needles but I said too bad soo sad your getting it anyway. 

I also laid down the law when it comes to people who are sick being around the baby it seems like no one has any courtesy for pregnant women and babies anymore. A good friend of ours invited us to a picnic on Saturday night and his daughter had a fever and she was running around all night telling everyone that she doesn't feel well and she's got a fever and kept touching me...like she knew it would annoy me. So dh heard me complaining for a good 30 minutes about how now I know why ppl say to keep the baby inside yadda yadda yadda.

<<<first time mom lol


----------



## Jcliff

Here in the USA almost everyone in around your baby needs the vaccination. it's very scary!


----------



## AshleyLK

sprite30 said:


> Dh and I both are getting the whooping cough vaccine he gave me some push back because he's not a huge fan of needles but I said too bad soo sad your getting it anyway.
> 
> I also laid down the law when it comes to people who are sick being around the baby it seems like no one has any courtesy for pregnant women and babies anymore. A good friend of ours invited us to a picnic on Saturday night and his daughter had a fever and she was running around all night telling everyone that she doesn't feel well and she's got a fever and kept touching me...like she knew it would annoy me. So dh heard me complaining for a good 30 minutes about how now I know why ppl say to keep the baby inside yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> <<<first time mom lol


I've had similar incidents where parents don't keep their ill children at home. I can't understand their rational...I mean it's not good for their child to be out in the first place in addition to the fact that they can spread whatever it is to everyone else. My daughter and I had a cold a few weeks back and we just holed up at home and tried to get better. Didn't keep the illness chain going! I assume the parent just doesn't have the ability to say no to a party or overlooks the fact that their child is sick...tisk tisk!


----------



## zephyr

Ugh parents send their kids sick to school and after school activities too it is so frustrating. 

one time I took my son to kindy when he was younger and saw a few snotty nosed kids coughing and I said "are they going home if they are sick?" I was told they were trying to get hold of the parents but couldn't. I just said no thanks and took my son back home. 
I dont quite understand it.

as for whooping cough, I had my first flu vaccine ever a couple of months back and I reacted terribly and had vertigo and vomiting for a few days and could barely move. So now im too scared to get the whooping cough vaccine :(
I mean I will get it but im really scared ill react again. I was never given it as a child as the doctor said it would be best not to for some reason.

Hubby will need to get it.

how about people visiting? Like the inlaws, would it be wrong of me to tell them they need to get it also?


----------



## AllStar

I'm getting the whooping cough at 28 weeks too, my midwife gave me the leaflet at my last appointment. 

I crocheted the baby a hat last night, it's the first one I've done for him. I crocheted a letter 'J' and sewed it on too for his name  I've been worrying a lot about him the past week or so, every pain or niggle has panicked me a bit. I think maybe because our baby who I MC due date is coming up, so it was nice to make him something and feel a bit more excited rather than worried for a while


----------



## newlywed2013

I failed my glucose test by 9 points :(


----------



## busytulip

AllStar I just want to send you hugs!!

Newlywed, I am sorry. Was this just the 1 hour test?


----------



## newlywed2013

Yeah. The three hour test will be miserable. I am moving and its going to take me 1.5 hours to get there, and I have always been that if I don't eat within a half hour of getting up, I get really sick :(


----------



## busytulip

That's awful. FX'd that you don't get sick and that you are able to pass the 3 hour.


----------



## Laelani

Wow so much to read since I haven't been on in a few days! Anyway glad to hear everyone is well. 

AFM - I am off work for the next 5 days and I finally got new glasses today. They were very much needed. Tomorrow we have a doctor's appointment and I am very uneasy on how that will go because of all the mess from last time and her cancelling my c-section. I am not looking forward to that. Overall though the rest of my 5 days should be good. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Yeah. The three hour test will be miserable. I am moving and its going to take me 1.5 hours to get there, and I have always been that if I don't eat within a half hour of getting up, I get really sick :(

Aww, Newlywed, I'm sorry. But 9 points is so close! Are you in an area where you fasted before the test? (I'm assuming so, since you mentioned needing to eat when you first wake up.) If not, though, do you think it could possibly be chalked up to something you ate or drank? One of my good friends failed the 1 hour, and then did just fine in the 3 hour. FXd that is the case for you!!!


----------



## rbourre

I've never heard of getting the whooping cough vaccine other than kids getting DTaP when they are young. It's never been mentioned to me in either of my pregnancies.


----------



## AshleyLK

newlywed2013 said:


> Yeah. The three hour test will be miserable. I am moving and its going to take me 1.5 hours to get there, and I have always been that if I don't eat within a half hour of getting up, I get really sick :(


It can only help your numbers if you don't eat so try your best or something very small. Like one egg, that's it. You certainly do not want to be GD. It is very difficult I know my very good friend had it :(


----------



## newlywed2013

SoBlessedMama said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. The three hour test will be miserable. I am moving and its going to take me 1.5 hours to get there, and I have always been that if I don't eat within a half hour of getting up, I get really sick :(
> 
> Aww, Newlywed, I'm sorry. But 9 points is so close! Are you in an area where you fasted before the test? (I'm assuming so, since you mentioned needing to eat when you first wake up.) If not, though, do you think it could possibly be chalked up to something you ate or drank? One of my good friends failed the 1 hour, and then did just fine in the 3 hour. FXd that is the case for you!!!Click to expand...

Thanks. I didn't have to fast, just nothing sugary so I had some plain eggs, buttered toast, and a half glass of milk about 2 hours before I had to drink the stuff.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. The three hour test will be miserable. I am moving and its going to take me 1.5 hours to get there, and I have always been that if I don't eat within a half hour of getting up, I get really sick :(
> 
> Aww, Newlywed, I'm sorry. But 9 points is so close! Are you in an area where you fasted before the test? (I'm assuming so, since you mentioned needing to eat when you first wake up.) If not, though, do you think it could possibly be chalked up to something you ate or drank? One of my good friends failed the 1 hour, and then did just fine in the 3 hour. FXd that is the case for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I didn't have to fast, just nothing sugary so I had some plain eggs, buttered toast, and a half glass of milk about 2 hours before I had to drink the stuff.Click to expand...

I would think that type of breakfast would be fine. Maybe try to eat even earlier next time to allow a bigger gap of fasting? I hope it was just a fluke, and you pass the 3 hour test with flying colors!!


----------



## kiki28

I've been referred for physio due to the pain I keep getting in my hips :( it's getting so bad I can barely walk at times :(

Went to midwife and she said it was just a pregnancy thing send wouldn't refer me but then went and saw the dr and he referred me straight away so I'm hoping that it helps :)


----------



## Jcliff

Yes newlywed try not to eat anything. My dr says it's mandatory his patients fast because it makes the numbers more accurate


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Newlywed - milk is actually quite sugary, as is bread, so I think the pps are right in advising just an egg or nothing at all if you possibly can for the next one. I really hope it goes well for you...there are tons of ladies here who have failed the 1 hour and passed the 3 hour with flying colours, so I am sure you will be one of them too :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Wish me (and my doctor) luck today ladies. I am off to my appointment to fix the mess she made last time. For those that need a refresh, my lovely doctor CANCELLED my C-Section (I have scoliosis and cannot do natural) and said I was doing it natural no matter what. She not once has ever looked at my back at all in the last 1.5 years I've been a patient of hers. Then when I went to talk more about it she took her next patient and shut the door. So needless to say I'll be going in guns blazing this morning. Will update as soon as I can this afternoon.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck laelani! 

Newlywed I'm sure you'll pass the 3 hour one especially if you barely failed the one hour. You should try calling them and asking what you could do about having to fast. Let them know what it does to you and see if they'll let you go with being able to eat at least an egg or something. 

My in laws came to visit yesterday and I waited until last second to clean my house. I spent the whole day cleaning like a mad woman and then cooking them dinner. I think I only got to sit down for maybe a half hour total until around 8pm. Now my right hip and back are killing me! I can barely walk. :(


----------



## Elsa50501

I feel like my breasts are trying to escape my chest this morning. Not just achey or tender, but like someone is trying to pull them off. 

I have had tenderness so far, but this is ridiculous, lol.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Laelani, that is INFURIATING!!!! I'm so sorry you had to deal with that. Good luck at your appointment. I hope it all goes well this time!


----------



## GeralynB

Since it's crappy weather here for the Fourth of July, DH is painting the nursery and I just painted a dresser for the nursery.


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy 4th of July to all the American Mamas in here! I always get so homesick for the US on Independence Day! 

Mushy milk - I had the wedding ring thing happen yesterday! Had to use the wrapping dental flow trick to get it off and have to leave them off now. My finger feels so weird without them! Think I may get a cheap fake ring in a large size to wear while I'm pregnant haha 

No BH here as of yet. Sorry to all those dealing with them! Blah

Congrats to everyone who've hit the 3rd trimester and for all the passed glucose tests! Sorry for the fail newlywed....hopefully the 3 hr will be a pass! I'm dreading the glucose test. Yuck! 

The whopping cough stuff sounds scary!!! Yikes!

When does 3rd trimester officially start? 

I'm 23+1 today...so close to V day! :happydance: considering babies are measuring ahead I think I'm probably about in the clear for viability but anxious to hit the 24 week mark! 

Feeling the babies a lot now. Not super strong but at least a few different times a day. This weekend my husband felt one of the babies (we think it was James) for the first time! It was so exciting! :) 

I have my baby shower tomorrow! I'm very excited! Decided to have it early just in case I get put on bedrest or whatever with it being twins. Want to do it while I still feel good too! 

The heat and humidity has been absolute awful lately but thankfully yesterday we got a reprieve and again today the weather is perfect! Blue skies, sunny, not humid and a cool breeze! So nice! Last night we had our AC off, windows open and I needed blankets! It was amazing, best sleep I've had for weeks!


----------



## rbourre

MamaMac123 said:


> Happy 4th of July to all the American Mamas in here! I always get so homesick for the US on Independence Day!
> 
> Mushy milk - I had the wedding ring thing happen yesterday! Had to use the wrapping dental flow trick to get it off and have to leave them off now. My finger feels so weird without them! Think I may get a cheap fake ring in a large size to wear while I'm pregnant haha
> 
> No BH here as of yet. Sorry to all those dealing with them! Blah
> 
> Congrats to everyone who've hit the 3rd trimester and for all the passed glucose tests! Sorry for the fail newlywed....hopefully the 3 hr will be a pass! I'm dreading the glucose test. Yuck!
> 
> The whopping cough stuff sounds scary!!! Yikes!
> 
> When does 3rd trimester officially start?
> 
> I'm 23+1 today...so close to V day! :happydance: considering babies are measuring ahead I think I'm probably about in the clear for viability but anxious to hit the 24 week mark!
> 
> Feeling the babies a lot now. Not super strong but at least a few different times a day. This weekend my husband felt one of the babies (we think it was James) for the first time! It was so exciting! :)
> 
> I have my baby shower tomorrow! I'm very excited! Decided to have it early just in case I get put on bedrest or whatever with it being twins. Want to do it while I still feel good too!
> 
> The heat and humidity has been absolute awful lately but thankfully yesterday we got a reprieve and again today the weather is perfect! Blue skies, sunny, not humid and a cool breeze! So nice! Last night we had our AC off, windows open and I needed blankets! It was amazing, best sleep I've had for weeks!

This heat has been ridiculous. Yesterday was so nice, I loved being able to open the windows and have a nice cool breeze. I tried sleeping with just the window open and a fan on but I woke up hot and had to turn the a/c on.


----------



## vickyandchick

MamaMac- so glad the twins are doing well and yay for almost V-day :D 
The weather here has been horrendous too, I can't sit outside for too long or I feel like I'm going to pass out:wacko:


----------



## zephyr

Aw I feel for you ladies carrying over summer :(
I carried my twins over summer and it was awful! I lived with the fan pointed straight at me :p

It has been 5°C here during the day and -1 overnight the past couple of nights. 

It's also the 5th today which means I have exactly 3 months left till my due date.


----------



## Jcliff

Went shopping today for some cute summer/cool dresses. I have given up on maternity because everything I find is frumpy. So I ended up buying like 4 dresses (xl) size from forever21! They we're all pretty cheap as well!


----------



## staceymxxx

Whats everyones plans for weekend? We are off to watch tour de france :)


----------



## rbourre

staceymxxx said:


> Whats everyones plans for weekend? We are off to watch tour de france :)

We just went to get the keys for our new house. :happydance: Then we went out for dinner and I had the best sandwich I think I've ever had. Tomorrow, we have a 1 year old's birthday party and Sunday we go to the in laws like we do every week. It will be a busy weekend and I am sure I will be exhausted and sore after.


----------



## mommyberry

We moved last weekend and it is soooo damn exhausting. I've been arranging things at our new home without DH around as he had to go on a work trip. All the more exhausting. Decided to take a break for today. Hope everyone's doing well. 

Have the glucose test next week. Can't wait to get to the 3rd tri. Yet another milestone.... yippeee!!!


----------



## AllStar

Does anyone else's bump feel really squishy when they lie down? It's hard and feels normal when I stand and I can't remember if it's always been squishy lying down or not? I was stupid and googled it and apparently it can mean your waters have leaked, sometimes without you knowing?! Ive had...tmi...damp underwear a couple of times but I thought that was due to extra discharge? They were never soaked or got through to my jeans but I'm worried now! I know I worry too much about everything, especially baby so I know I'm probably being stupid. I'm just so stressed out right now!


----------



## lauraemily17

Mine has always been squishy when I lie down, I put it down to the excess fat I had round my middle before falling pregnant! It was exactly the same last time. 

I sympathise with you ladies who are moving. I moved at 10 weeks pregnant, it was awful. I don't think I've ever felt so exhausted in my entire life! (With maybe the exception of the first week with a newborn!)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Well, according to my dates, I was 24 weeks yesterday, and according to my app, I'm 24 weeks today. Either way, little guy has made it to V-Day!! : )

I sympathize with all the movers!!! We had plans to try to sell our house this summer and move closer to DH's work, and when we found out we were expecting, I told him he would just have to keep up the drive a while longer because I was not moving while I was pregnant lol. (We live about 5 miles from my work, and about 40 miles from his work, so the plan is to eventually to split the difference a bit better.)


----------



## Laelani

Update on my appointment: The appointment went pretty well actually. Still frustrated that the information we got yesterday was not given to me two weeks ago but whatever. So the reason the C-Section was cancelled at my doctor's office is because she will no longer be my seeing physician after the 18th and we will be referred to a specialist for the remainder of the pregnancy. Once we go see the specialist they will re-schedule our C-Section and will check on my back. I will be out of work in the next 4 weeks though because I have a touch of carpal tunnel in my arms and hands and since I type for a living it's very hard to get through a full week of work. 4 more weeks I got this -- right?! I'm sure I do. :haha: Other than that mess little mister is doing just great and health wise aside from my hands and back is great too. :)


----------



## kel21

Glad you had a good apppt lelanie! 

I feel for you ladies who are moving. I hate moving! We built our house and moved in 5 years ago, and our next move we plan to do is the nursing home! Lol

3rd tri today! Woohoo! Home stretch :)


----------



## newlywed2013

Moving in with my in laws this weekend.. Got almost everything moved, a few more boxes to go, spending today cleaning the apartment from top to bottom. I am so worn out and keep snapping at dh. I feel so bad, but he completely understands. I hope he gets this job so we can start house shopping. I want a house before she gets here, but that also means another pregnant move..


----------



## vickyandchick

Laelani so glad your appointment went well :)

I feel like I've been shot in the bum, my right cheek is so painful when I move. Always happens after I've done a bit too much walking but I've hardly done anything today:shrug: Will definitely see what my midwife has to say


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm not moving but my OH is moving in soon with all his stuff so its just like me moving really lol! dreading it!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Well done to all those who are moving - there are so many of you! As for us, we are planning a kitchen extension before October and we're currently waiting for planning permission. We are cutting it very fine as it's not likely they will be able to start until mid to end of August then my DH will be fitting the kitchen himself! I have images of us being mid building work dealing with our first newborn baby!!


----------



## GeralynB

Loopy Laura said:


> Well done to all those who are moving - there are so many of you! As for us, we are planning a kitchen extension before October and we're currently waiting for planning permission. We are cutting it very fine as it's not likely they will be able to start until mid to end of August then my DH will be fitting the kitchen himself! I have images of us being mid building work dealing with our first newborn baby!!

We're gutting and redoing our kitchen too. The cabinets are being made right now so they won't be starting the kitchen until the beginning of Aug. They said everything should take 2 weeks. 

I don't envy those of you who are moving. We bought our house last Sept and don't ever plan on moving again! Lol


----------



## Jcliff

We are moving into a bigger house by the end of the summer... It's going to be brutal


----------



## Jcliff

We are moving into a bigger house by the end of the summer... It's going to be brutal


----------



## staceymxxx

Most of us must be crazy haha! i have all on doing the housework in this heat lol!


----------



## Laelani

OH and I are moving in with my parents 2 weeks after LO comes. Should be interesting :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Lots of people moving! Good luck to all of you! My husband and I are possibly looking at a move starting in January so hopefully it won't be too bad then. It will however be back down to southern California, which we both aren't looking forward to too much. 

Double digits today! Time is going by too fast!


----------



## rbourre

25 weeks today. :) 

We are moving in 2 weeks. We got our keys yesterday, but aren't officially moving until the 19th. We are going to start bringing boxes over soon so on moving day it will mostly just be appliances and furniture that my husband and the people helping will have to move. It's so hard packing everything while barely being able to bend and having to take care of a toddler too. I'm trying to get a little bit done each day, but it's not working out well so far.

I have a wedding to go to in 4 weeks. I finally found a dress today at Target and I found a casual dress on clearance too. I got both for $45 and at the maternity stores, the cheapest I saw was $49.99.


----------



## Jcliff

Thinking I may have a uti? Been having cramping very low down. Is this normal? Ugh


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Good luck to all the ladies moving house, I hope it all goes smoothly! We are just doing general home improvement stuff (painting, new internal fixtures etc) and I'm finding that hard enough, so I really feel for you having to pack and unpack a whole house!

3rd tri today! Well, my official dates put me at 27+2, but I'm still going by what my ticker says. 

I'm now at +23lb, I've gained 3lb this WEEK :( I think that's because I've been off work though, so hopefully it's a one-off.


----------



## noshowjo

My weight gain seems to have stopped . I had gained a stone in the 23 weeks but now last 2 weeks not a ounce weird


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jcliff said:


> Thinking I may have a uti? Been having cramping very low down. Is this normal? Ugh

I had exactly this a couple of weeks ago but it turned out that baby was just pressing on my bladder as the urine came out clear. Hopefully this is the same for you!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm feeling sorry for myself today. My back has been feeling sore for two days. I've got so much to do. I don't even want to get on floor and play with Leo.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I am so hungry today :/ It feels like I'm a bottomless pit...even when I've just finished eating I'm hungry. I'm trying to go for filling, healthy stuff, but it's not making any difference at all! It's not a craving for anything specific, I just need to EAT. No flipping wonder I'm putting on so much weight :(

Hubby says go with it as I'm feeding two people, and when I pointed out that one of the people is currently really tiny, he shrugged and said 'still two people!' :haha: Mind you he can eat what he likes and never puts on an ounce :grr:


----------



## vickyandchick

Feeling massive today, he is always up in my ribs so it's agony to wear a bra and my back is killing.
I also really want cake but can't make them myself as I know I'll lick the bowl:blush::haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

vickyandchick said:


> Feeling massive today, he is always up in my ribs so it's agony to wear a bra and my back is killing.
> I also really want cake but can't make them myself as I know I'll lick the bowl:blush::haha:

You know in the uk eggs with the lion stamp have been vaccinated against salmonella, means technically it's safe to have soft boiled eggs and cake batter! Only found that out at the very end of my last pregnancy, god did I miss soft boiled eggs!


----------



## mommyberry

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I am so hungry today :/ It feels like I'm a bottomless pit...even when I've just finished eating I'm hungry. I'm trying to go for filling, healthy stuff, but it's not making any difference at all! It's not a craving for anything specific, I just need to EAT. No flipping wonder I'm putting on so much weight :(
> 
> Hubby says go with it as I'm feeding two people, and when I pointed out that one of the people is currently really tiny, he shrugged and said 'still two people!' :haha: Mind you he can eat what he likes and never puts on an ounce :grr:

I feel the same too. Stepped up my meals from 4 to 5 times a day. Inspite of eating so much I'm feeling tired. LO is kicking me more often and my mil thinks it is because he is hungry :haha:

I'm also feeling huge and hardly have any motivation to be up and about all day. :dohh: But I know I need all the exercise possible to be able to have a normal delivery.... Looks like I have to gear up and start some prenatal Yoga apart from morning walks.

Thinking of October, I'm feeling a bit anxious and it feels like October will be here in no time. :wacko:


----------



## vickyandchick

lauraemily17 said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Feeling massive today, he is always up in my ribs so it's agony to wear a bra and my back is killing.
> I also really want cake but can't make them myself as I know I'll lick the bowl:blush::haha:
> 
> You know in the uk eggs with the lion stamp have been vaccinated against salmonella, means technically it's safe to have soft boiled eggs and cake batter! Only found that out at the very end of my last pregnancy, god did I miss soft boiled eggs!Click to expand...

You have just made my day:rofl:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

vickyandchick said:


> Feeling massive today, he is always up in my ribs so it's agony to wear a bra and my back is killing.
> I also really want cake but can't make them myself as I know I'll lick the bowl:blush::haha:

Now I really want cake!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

mommyberry said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> I am so hungry today :/ It feels like I'm a bottomless pit...even when I've just finished eating I'm hungry. I'm trying to go for filling, healthy stuff, but it's not making any difference at all! It's not a craving for anything specific, I just need to EAT. No flipping wonder I'm putting on so much weight :(
> 
> Hubby says go with it as I'm feeding two people, and when I pointed out that one of the people is currently really tiny, he shrugged and said 'still two people!' :haha: Mind you he can eat what he likes and never puts on an ounce :grr:
> 
> I feel the same too. Stepped up my meals from 4 to 5 times a day. Inspite of eating so much I'm feeling tired. LO is kicking me more often and my mil thinks it is because he is hungry :haha:
> 
> I'm also feeling huge and hardly have any motivation to be up and about all day. :dohh: But I know I need all the exercise possible to be able to have a normal delivery.... Looks like I have to gear up and start some prenatal Yoga apart from morning walks.
> 
> Thinking of October, I'm feeling a bit anxious and it feels like October will be here in no time. :wacko:Click to expand...

I've been having anxiety dreams lately. At the dentist, plane crash and that kind of thing.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm also suddenly feeling incredibly tired - I've had to have afternoon naps yesterday and today which is really unusual for me. I didn't feel this tired in the first trimester. Am hoping my energy picks up a bit as I'm not sure how I'm going to get through weeks of working otherwise! 

My hunger pangs I had in first trimester have come back too. I wake up in the mornings desperate for breakfast so I'm not sure how I'm going to get through the glucose test fast in a couple of weeks! 

I feel less pregnant today as well. I think my bump is becoming less forward facing and wider instead!


----------



## La Mere

Here are some recent bump pics. 25+2 wks. :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-04 19.29.00.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-04 19.29.08.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newlywed2013

Has anyone else had issues with eyesight getting worse? I am tempted to see my eye doctor for a new prescription, but I don't want to waste time and money if its just another pregnancy thing that will go back to normal after delivery...


----------



## StarBrites

newlywed2013 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with eyesight getting worse? I am tempted to see my eye doctor for a new prescription, but I don't want to waste time and money if its just another pregnancy thing that will go back to normal after delivery...

Me! I don't see as well as I did before pregnancy, but I've read this is actually very common and they say not to waste your time and money getting a new prescription until afterwards because it usually goes back to normal.


----------



## kiki28

26 weeks today :) 

Going so so quickly!


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with eyesight getting worse? I am tempted to see my eye doctor for a new prescription, but I don't want to waste time and money if its just another pregnancy thing that will go back to normal after delivery...

I haven't had any issues but I read that this is common during pregnancy


----------



## Jcliff

I had eyesight problems w my dd which was a sign of preeclampsia. Has your blood pressure been ok?


----------



## lauraemily17

My eyesight got worse last time. My contact lens became really uncomfortable too as my eyes were dryer. 

So far I haven't had any issues but I think it's caused by water retention. I had awful water retention last time but so far it hasn't been to bad.


----------



## newlywed2013

Jcliff said:


> I had eyesight problems w my dd which was a sign of preeclampsia. Has your blood pressure been ok?

So far it has been five., its been high a couple of times, but I was nervous those appointments


----------



## Baby3onboard

28 weeks today! I went this weekend and bought some essentials: nursing pads, breastmilk storage bags, a few bottles, cloth diapers (to use as burp cloths), towels, washcloths, a new boppy cover (mine has been through two boys already), nursing bras. Spent a lot of money and didn't end up with much it seems like. I took my rings off yesterday; my hands had been swelling after I took a walk and I'm afraid I won't be able to get them off one of these times. I feel like I should go ahead and start packing the hospital bags. My labors have started at 36+3 and 37+4, so think I'll probably go early this time too.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Cute bump pics la mere!

My baby has found my bladder, he had a fun day yesterday kicking it and generally just resting on it. 

I go out of town this weekend. I'm a little nervous about it because I'm driving and I'm going alone. It's nearly an 11 hour drive, so it's going to be tough. I was going to stay at my in-laws as a half way stop but they've gone on vacation for the next three weeks.


----------



## newlywed2013

25 Weeks today!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> Has anyone else had issues with eyesight getting worse? I am tempted to see my eye doctor for a new prescription, but I don't want to waste time and money if its just another pregnancy thing that will go back to normal after delivery...

I did with my daughter. I didn't know I was pregnant at the time and spent the money for an eye exam and glasses. I can't wear them now, they hurt my eyes.

I just sold the last of my baby girl clothes. It's kind of sad to think I will never have a little girl to dress up again. I can't wait to meet my son though and once I move in a couple weeks, I can really start buying stuff for him.


----------



## cntrygrl

Just had my Dr. appointment. Now to get the glucose test scheduled :sick: and my belly is measuring a week ahead.


----------



## La Mere

Thanks, Mushymilk! I don't look that big, I guess... but I feel massive already, lol. Can't believe it's only around 3 months or so for most of us until we have our little ones!


----------



## kel21

Here is my 27w bump (red shirt). I had not realized how much it had grown until I compared it to my 22w pic. Crazy!
 



Attached Files:







20140705_175828.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 15









20140605_073210.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## busytulip

Cute bump Kel!

Congrats to all those that have, or soon will be, moved over to 3rd tri!!

Our vacation was a great escape, for the most part. 

I ended up spending some time in the hospital, I just couldn't keep anything down, and just got home this am. Baby is looking great and was moving around a ton. They also discovered that I am 1cm dilated already, but I wasn't actively contracting so we'll just follow up with my OB.

FX'd for those of you testing or repeat testing for GD


----------



## GeralynB

Cute bump Kel!


----------



## ashaz

Hey ladies! Wow, it has been a long time since I have been able to get on here and there have been so many exciting things to catch up on. 

Congrats to this moving to third trimester soon and those already in double digits. :thumbup:

AFM we have been working on potty training my near 3 year old girl, moving her to a big girl room, and getting the nursery ready.
I have been feeling pretty good but contractions are happening already. Luckily my cervix length is still doing ok but nervous because went into preterm labor the first time with my daughter at 26 weeks to. Eeck....

Well, hopefully will be able to get on more no that things are a little more stable in the house and at work. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## GeralynB

It's V-day for me! :happydance:


----------



## kel21

GeralynB said:


> It's V-day for me! :happydance:

Yay!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy v-day Geralyn! And kel you're adorable, love your bump.


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- Happy V-Day!!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy v day Geralyn! :)


----------



## GeralynB

My bedding for the crib that I ordered from Etsy got delivered today. It looks so cute! I can't wait to put the crib together and put it on!


----------



## lauraemily17

26 weeks today. Last week in the second tri. The slowest tri, it all speeds up from here from what I remember!! 

Suddenly feeling hugely unprepared. I had done so much more by this time with DS1. So far we have bought the pushchair, cotbed & mattress and the odd box of nappies as we plan to stock up to save cash while on maternity pay. 

There's so much more to do. Granted we have some bits from my eldest but not a lot really. The Moses basket, bouncer and some clothes. But I still need to dig them out. We'll need a lot more clothes from newborn to 0 - 3 months as well as it's a different season. 

The nursery is still a million miles off being a nursery too. 

Honestly feeling a little over whelmed, more so than first time round! Not got any support from family either this time. Last time they all wanted to buy the baby things and helped look & wanted to go shopping. They're all of the opinion we don't need anything and have therefore offered nothing. It makes me feel like DS2 is just "another baby" and not as important. (I should add it's not the not financial thing of them buying, more the want to do something for him and help) I really can't help but think if it had been a girl they'd all be different.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lauraemily-sorry your parents aren't helping with buying things this time. I'd say they probably assume you have everything from last time. I'm sure they are excited though. There's a bit if time yet, so perhaps they are waiting for you to bring up what you need or have been looking whst they want to buy but not telling you. 

I do think with subsequent pregnancies there is less excitement from others. This is my third but I'm as excited as I was with my first.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

GeralynB said:


> It's V-day for me! :happydance:

And me! It my b-day today too.


----------



## vickyandchick

CharmedKirsty and Geralyn yay for V-Dayyyyy!! 

28 weeks today over here, I swear time is standing still lately. Can't quite believe there's only 84 days to go:wacko:


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> It's V-day for me! :happydance:
> 
> And me! It my my b-day today too.Click to expand...

Happy v day! :)


----------



## rbourre

I feel very rundown and tired today. My daughter seems to have extra energy and she's been jumping around all day. Usually when I feel like this, we spend time outside because the fresh air helps but it's been raining/storming all day. 

I really have to try to get some packing done. We are moving in 11 days and I feel like there's still so much to pack and clean. I'm ready for the move to be done because then I will have setting up the new house to distract me for a while and I can finally set up everything for my little boy.


----------



## zephyr

Lauraemily, so sorry your parents are being that way. Every baby is exciting no matter what number it is. 
My mum hasnt even asked me how my pregnancy is going or even discussed it at all with me and we talk on a regular basis. 

I have been feeling really good up until recently. My lower back aches constantly. I'm having to rest more now and lift the twins less and less otherwise it flares up.


----------



## Jcliff

Feeling as big as a whale today. Waddling around in this heat!


----------



## busytulip

Jcliff said:


> Feeling as big as a whale today. Waddling around in this heat!

Me too. I think this summer is going to be absolutely miserable. :cry:


----------



## kel21

CharmedKirsty said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> It's V-day for me! :happydance:
> 
> And me! It my b-day today too.Click to expand...

Happy v-day and b-day!


----------



## sprite30

Here is my updated bump pic at 27+3. I feel huge this week I don't know if it's because were on vacation and I'm moving around a lot more but I'm def having trouble getting up from low chairs especially these beach lounge chairs they're horrible. 

Docs office called with my blood work results I passed the glucose test no problem and everything is good but my iron levels but I knew about that.

Sorry to hear ur parents aren't helping much that was part if the reason I bought so much ahead of time at consignment events because my mom didn't show much interest at all so I kinda just knew I'd be on my own
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GeralynB

CharmedKirsty said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> It's V-day for me! :happydance:
> 
> And me! It my b-day today too.Click to expand...

Happy V-day and b-day!



sprite30 said:


> Here is my updated bump pic at 27+3. I feel huge this week I don't know if it's because were on vacation and I'm moving around a lot more but I'm def having trouble getting up from low chairs especially these beach lounge chairs they're horrible.
> 
> Docs office called with my blood work results I passed the glucose test no problem and everything is good but my iron levels but I knew about that.
> 
> Sorry to hear ur parents aren't helping much that was part if the reason I bought so much ahead of time at consignment events because my mom didn't show much interest at all so I kinda just knew I'd be on my own

Cute bump! And congrats on passing the glucose test


----------



## Elsa50501

I got a dresser today for the baby:) first baby related purchase so far. I'm going to use it with a changing pad as the changing table as well. I think I attached the picture, but I'm not sure. I'll post it separately if it didn't attach.
 



Attached Files:







dresser.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jcliff

Elsa50501 said:


> I got a dresser today for the baby:) first baby related purchase so far. I'm going to use it with a changing pad as the changing table as well. I think I attached the picture, but I'm not sure. I'll post it separately if it didn't attach.

Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Elsa50501 said:


> I got a dresser today for the baby:) first baby related purchase so far. I'm going to use it with a changing pad as the changing table as well. I think I attached the picture, but I'm not sure. I'll post it separately if it didn't attach.

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## zephyr

Beautiful dresser! I love it :)

had my midwife appointment today and everything is good, even my iron is okay which is the first time ever during pregnancy when I havnt dropped to silly low levels so im really happy. Its on the lower side of normal but its still normal!


----------



## sprite30

Elsa50501 said:


> I got a dresser today for the baby:) first baby related purchase so far. I'm going to use it with a changing pad as the changing table as well. I think I attached the picture, but I'm not sure. I'll post it separately if it didn't attach.


I love it, the dresser I bought is the similar design. I bought it at an auction and painted it the same color ( which took forever btw) but it turned out so nice. And then I bought glass flower pulls on ebay very cheap that I still have to put on.


----------



## GeralynB

Love the dresser


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm not the only one with a parent not interested I see. My mum hasn't got much interest in this baby either-my sister cane to stay recently to help me out, and my mum would ring every day and speak to just my sister and not even ask to speak to me. :-(

She never even asked about my 4D scan or if she could see the pics/DVD 
It sucked!


----------



## mommyberry

Congrats on V-day Geralyn and Charmedkirsty!! 

Beautiful dresser! Waiting for mine! :coffee:

This is my #1 and my mom and mom-in-law are super duper excited. I wouldn't know until later how they'd react with #2 and #3.



ashaz said:


> Hey ladies! Wow, it has been a long time since I have been able to get on here and there have been so many exciting things to catch up on.
> 
> Congrats to this moving to third trimester soon and those already in double digits. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM we have been working on potty training my near 3 year old girl, moving her to a big girl room, and getting the nursery ready.
> I have been feeling pretty good but contractions are happening already. Luckily my cervix length is still doing ok but nervous because went into preterm labor the first time with my daughter at 26 weeks to. Eeck....
> 
> Well, hopefully will be able to get on more no that things are a little more stable in the house and at work. Keep up the good work ladies!

26 weeks is scary! I would be psyched if I go into labour anytime soon! :nope:


----------



## lauraemily17

Yo_Yo said:


> I'm not the only one with a parent not interested I see. My mum hasn't got much interest in this baby either-my sister cane to stay recently to help me out, and my mum would ring every day and speak to just my sister and not even ask to speak to me. :-(
> 
> She never even asked about my 4D scan or if she could see the pics/DVD
> It sucked!

That's really harsh of your own mum to be like that. My mum to be fair has been really interested in scans, even coming to one plus she's interested in mine & the babys health (worrying about the complications I had last time).

My mil however hasn't once asked me how I am, never asks about scans. Didn't even acknowledge to me that I was pregnant until close to 20 weeks! I showed her scan pics once & she gave them a casual glance and handed them back without one word!


----------



## Yo_Yo

lauraemily17 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> I'm not the only one with a parent not interested I see. My mum hasn't got much interest in this baby either-my sister cane to stay recently to help me out, and my mum would ring every day and speak to just my sister and not even ask to speak to me. :-(
> 
> She never even asked about my 4D scan or if she could see the pics/DVD
> It sucked!
> 
> That's really harsh of your own mum to be like that. My mum to be fair has been really interested in scans, even coming to one plus she's interested in mine & the babys health (worrying about the complications I had last time).
> 
> My mil however hasn't once asked me how I am, never asks about scans. Didn't even acknowledge to me that I was pregnant until close to 20 weeks! I showed her scan pics once & she gave them a casual glance and handed them back without one word!Click to expand...

Sorry about your mil honey-for me my mils been the one interested and my own mother not! Guess we are both lucky one of them is showing interest. 

That's lovely your mum came to one of the scans. Being there for you on things like that really counts. It's nice to have that support. :)


----------



## kel21

sprite30 said:


> Here is my updated bump pic at 27+3. I feel huge this week I don't know if it's because were on vacation and I'm moving around a lot more but I'm def having trouble getting up from low chairs especially these beach lounge chairs they're horrible.
> 
> Docs office called with my blood work results I passed the glucose test no problem and everything is good but my iron levels but I knew about that.
> 
> Sorry to hear ur parents aren't helping much that was part if the reason I bought so much ahead of time at consignment events because my mom didn't show much interest at all so I kinda just knew I'd be on my own

Cute bump! And congrats on passing the glucose test! :)



Elsa50501 said:


> I got a dresser today for the baby:) first baby related purchase so far. I'm going to use it with a changing pad as the changing table as well. I think I attached the picture, but I'm not sure. I'll post it separately if it didn't attach.

Great dresser!

Sorry for the ladies whose families are not as interested :growlmad: That is just not right. My Mom passed last year but I know she would have been over the moon. And my in laws are so so excited. It took us so long to conceive this lo (almost 7 years) and everyone including friends and people in town knew we had been struggling for years so everyone has been excited. Maybe if I had conceived right away it would have been different. Now my dh is another story! I've been feeling a little down lately because it seems like he doesn't care. He has only come to scan appointments (never missed an appt with ds), hasn't gotten anything out of storage (my mil has gotten stuff for me) and has even stopped touching my belly :( Not sure what is up with him.


----------



## rbourre

kel21 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my updated bump pic at 27+3. I feel huge this week I don't know if it's because were on vacation and I'm moving around a lot more but I'm def having trouble getting up from low chairs especially these beach lounge chairs they're horrible.
> 
> Docs office called with my blood work results I passed the glucose test no problem and everything is good but my iron levels but I knew about that.
> 
> Sorry to hear ur parents aren't helping much that was part if the reason I bought so much ahead of time at consignment events because my mom didn't show much interest at all so I kinda just knew I'd be on my own
> 
> Cute bump! And congrats on passing the glucose test! :)
> 
> 
> 
> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> I got a dresser today for the baby:) first baby related purchase so far. I'm going to use it with a changing pad as the changing table as well. I think I attached the picture, but I'm not sure. I'll post it separately if it didn't attach.Click to expand...
> 
> Great dresser!
> 
> Sorry for the ladies whose families are not as interested :growlmad: That is just not right. My Mom passed last year but I know she would have been over the moon. And my in laws are so so excited. It took us so long to conceive this lo (almost 7 years) and everyone including friends and people in town knew we had been struggling for years so everyone has been excited. Maybe if I had conceived right away it would have been different. Now my dh is another story! I've been feeling a little down lately because it seems like he doesn't care. He has only come to scan appointments (never missed an appt with ds), hasn't gotten anything out of storage (my mil has gotten stuff for me) and has even stopped touching my belly :( Not sure what is up with him.Click to expand...

My husband is the same way. I asked him about it and he said "it is what it is." We were talking about ttc #2 and found out a week later that I was already pregnant. It's not like we were far off from trying, but he seemed a little off that it happened. He's happy to be having a son though, I can tell even though he doesn't really show it. He hasn't asked to feel the baby at all and says that everything is about the baby/pregnancy now.


----------



## sprite30

My dh goes thru waves of excitement vs nervousness. It took us over a year to conceive and after laproscopic surgery to remove my left tube and one round of iui he was so nervous at first and and then slowly started to get excited when we were shopping for stuff but then we started getting weekly scans to check cervical length and a bit of reality sunk in for a couple weeks and we were both nervous when we were released from the mfm doc we both got really excited and now it's just waiting time.lol he's not really showing much interest at the moment but I just tell myself that he's reserving his emotions for the time being but I know deep down he's so excited he just doesn't always show it.


----------



## La Mere

Just thought I would check in, seems like everyone is doing well. Hope it continues to go well for everyone. Xx :flower: May take the time to do a little update on myself and baby later.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sorry to hear about everyone's mothers and mother in laws! I've been blessed with a very excited family. It's not as big of a deal to my in-laws as it is my own family, but I am having my mom's first grandchild so that makes a difference. Even though it shouldn't, it still does. 

And as for my husband, he's super excited. He loves to feel the baby move and he's started talking to my bump cause he noticed it gets him to kick more. 

Since around last night I have had the WORST pelvic pain. Okay, maybe not that bad I can still walk but it hurts so freaking bad. Is this normal? I have a feeling that it is, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushy-- I've had a few times. I think it depends on how baby is situated in there. I've noticed it more also if I've been very active.

Lately I've been dealing with horrible acid reflux. I even woke up coughing and not able to breathe because some had come up in my sleep.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I now have swollen feet/ankles :( Proper cankles starting, and my feet are so compressed inside my shoes. Think I need to go shopping for new shoes and some compression/flight socks soon. It seems to have just come on suddenly over the last couple of days, though my feet have been more painful than usual for a while.

Anyone else? How are you handling it?


----------



## newlywed2013

My mother in law bought us a crib! it was on clearance because the box was damaged, plus I had a coupon for $20 off $100 so we got a $250 crib for 105! 


baby is sitting super low in my pelvis today so her kicks are really uncomfortable :(


----------



## Elsa50501

:hugs::shrug:Aww kels maybe he's feeling nervous or overwhelme and isn't putting it into words. Hopefully dh comes around soon. Have you asked him about why he's withdrawn at all? Does he even realize it?


----------



## Elsa50501

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Sorry to hear about everyone's mothers and mother in laws! I've been blessed with a very excited family. It's not as big of a deal to my in-laws as it is my own family, but I am having my mom's first grandchild so that makes a difference. Even though it shouldn't, it still does.
> 
> And as for my husband, he's super excited. He loves to feel the baby move and he's started talking to my bump cause he noticed it gets him to kick more.
> 
> Since around last night I have had the WORST pelvic pain. Okay, maybe not that bad I can still walk but it hurts so freaking bad. Is this normal? I have a feeling that it is, but I just want to be sure.

Maybe it was pelvic girdle pain. I had it bad the last week of school when i was on my feet too much packing the classroom for summer. I asked my dr about it becausr i could barely walk by the end of the days week and she said it was that. Just needed to take it slower was the advice


----------



## rbourre

Baby has been so active today. He's been kicking the majority of the day. My belly has been moving around a lot and I could tell exactly where his foot was.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I think you're right elsa. I talked to a doctor today, cause I thought I was getting a UTI (turns out baby must have just been sitting directly on bladder) and asked about the pain and that's exactly what he said. 

I also spent a lot of my day standing and walking around. I'm going out of town for two weeks starting this Friday and my husband could NOT live without someone doing the cooking for him. So today I spent the day shopping and pre-making a bunch of food for him to eat while I'm gone. It was the worst after I got back from the store and after I was done cooking. It hasn't relaxed since. I'm hoping by tomorrow it wont be so bad. 

I've made a baby website if anyone cares to see it: https://tabatha-and-nicholas.ourbabychannel.com/ 

It's pretty basic right now, but then again there's not much information to tell yet.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I think you're right elsa. I talked to a doctor today, cause I thought I was getting a UTI (turns out baby must have just been sitting directly on bladder) and asked about the pain and that's exactly what he said.
> 
> I also spent a lot of my day standing and walking around. I'm going out of town for two weeks starting this Friday and my husband could NOT live without someone doing the cooking for him. So today I spent the day shopping and pre-making a bunch of food for him to eat while I'm gone. It was the worst after I got back from the store and after I was done cooking. It hasn't relaxed since. I'm hoping by tomorrow it wont be so bad.
> 
> I've made a baby website if anyone cares to see it: https://tabatha-and-nicholas.ourbabychannel.com/
> 
> It's pretty basic right now, but then again there's not much information to tell yet.

Aww, your website is adorable! Very sweet idea!


----------



## mommyberry

Dh has been quite cut off too. Is this a common thing with men? Is it their sense of taking the pressure of raised responsibility? I'm confused too because I expected him to be super excited for becoming dad... however, he doesn't seem to be so! :shrug:



Mrs Eleflump said:


> I now have swollen feet/ankles :( Proper cankles starting, and my feet are so compressed inside my shoes. Think I need to go shopping for new shoes and some compression/flight socks soon. It seems to have just come on suddenly over the last couple of days, though my feet have been more painful than usual for a while.
> 
> Anyone else? How are you handling it?

Swelling is quite common in pregnancy. When pelvic muscles relax so do ankle and wrist joints and water gets accumulated in that relaxed spaces causing the unwanted swelling.

I've been drinking a litre of Barley water everyday and the swelling has gone like magic within 2 days. Barley just removes the water accumulated in those relaxed joints. It is natural and doesn't have any side effects. Look for Barley seeds/grains and boil 2 spoonfuls in one litre of water for about 10 mins. Strain the seeds and drink the water. Has been quite useful for me.



Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I've made a baby website if anyone cares to see it: https://tabatha-and-nicholas.ourbabychannel.com/
> 
> It's pretty basic right now, but then again there's not much information to tell yet.

That's neat! :thumbup: Very sweet idea... inspires me to make one for ourselves. I've been maintaining a TTC / pregnancy journal (hard copy) so I can put up some milestones of this journey in there. You should too mushy!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Love your website mushymilk :) 

And your baby has a really nice name-still struggling with names here!


----------



## ljo1984

The only name dh hasn't said no to is Isabelle but then he's not 100% set on it. Think I'm back on Ethan for a boy (after liking Nate for a while, but us yorkshire folk don't pronounce the T in it like you should really so I don't want to use it now ha ha). Booked my 4d scan a week on Saturday eeeeeeek!!! So excited!


----------



## staceymxxx

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Good luck to all the ladies moving house, I hope it all goes smoothly! We are just doing general home improvement stuff (painting, new internal fixtures etc) and I'm finding that hard enough, so I really feel for you having to pack and unpack a whole house!
> 
> 3rd tri today! Well, my official dates put me at 27+2, but I'm still going by what my ticker says.
> 
> I'm now at +23lb, I've gained 3lb this WEEK :( I think that's because I've been off work though, so hopefully it's a one-off.

We are doing home improvements and Oh is moving into mine, my house isn't babyporoof at all!


----------



## staceymxxx

Dreaded glucose test tomorrow :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's a good idea mommyberry! Thanks! 


Yo yo thank you. My husband and I have had the names we wanted picked out for a while.


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey Mushy are you getting married this year or did you get married last year? Your Story on your website says 2014.


----------



## rbourre

Baby is getting very strong. He kicked so hard this morning that my boob bounced right up. :lol:


----------



## busytulip

Sorry for all those ladies whose OH does not seem to match in their excitement over pregnancy. I think sometimes they get a little overwhelmed with thinking about how the birth of a new baby will change everything-finances, time spent with you, etc.

Cute website Mushy!

Mrs. Eleflump I hope that you are able to find some ways to keep the swelling to a minimal. I have some in my hands and feet and think most of it is attributed to heat so I just keep water with me all the time.

Stacy good luck on your glucose test tomorrow!

AFM: I've finally reached V-day :happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

cntrygrl said:


> Hey Mushy are you getting married this year or did you get married last year? Your Story on your website says 2014.

Oops meant to say 2013!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mushy are you getting married this year or did you get married last year? Your Story on your website says 2014.
> 
> Oops meant to say 2013!Click to expand...

No worries, Lol. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy v day busytulip! 

Stacey - hope the glucose test goes well.

Mushymilk - love the website!

This is my first baby and my mums first grandchild so she is very excited. My DH is also talking to my belly and rubbing it a lot - he's getting excited. My mil isn't that bothered though as she already has 3 grandchildren with another 3 on the way. I think if family don't appear interested, they could just be giving you space or if it's number 2 or 3 etc they might just think you don't need the same level of support. I'm sure they are just as excited though!! 

I can't wait until my mum is in her feet again after her car accident 5 weeks ago. She's still on bed rest with both of her arms in cast so can't do anything. She is starting physio in mid august so am really hoping she's up and about before baby is born as she'd be gutted if she couldn't come and meet baby straight away! 

I'm 27 weeks today which I think puts me into 3rd tri yippee!!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you Loopy and congrats on reaching 3rd Tri!!!
Continued healing prayers for your mom


----------



## StarBrites

Glucose test today. I haven't been feeling so hot yesterday and today so hope it doesn't make me feel too sick. 

My hearts been tachycardic when I lay down so it's kind of worrying me. I'm having some chest soreness and can't seem to get good deep breaths. I don't know if it's acid reflux or low blood pressure or what. My last appointment I went to my BP was 122/55 which is kind of low for me, and I was feeling it that day too but neither of us mentioned anything about it there. Kind of curious to see what it is today. 

Otherwise everything is okay. Baby is all up in my ribs and hard kicking a lot. It's also kinda cool to see my tummy roll when she's moving, although it sometimes hurts! She kicks a lot when I lay on my side and it makes me feel like I'm squishing her, lol.


----------



## MamaMac123

V-Day today! Finally! :happydance: 

Congrats to everyone else hitting V day and 3rd trimester markers! What week is 3rd trimester start?? All the online stuff I look up varies. 

Today my bump has officially hit my steering wheel! It's not too in the way...yet! Hope I don't have to stop driving too soon! 

Had my shower on Saturday! Got some awesome stuff, cute outfits and toys, a lot of cloth diaper money and best of all, my Motorola 2 camera video monitor! It is so cool! DH and I are already playing with it! Haha

I picked up some more cute baby clothes at a 50% off sale yesterday. I love shopping for the babies! 

Off to check out Mushy's website :) hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I think you're right elsa. I talked to a doctor today, cause I thought I was getting a UTI (turns out baby must have just been sitting directly on bladder) and asked about the pain and that's exactly what he said.
> 
> I also spent a lot of my day standing and walking around. I'm going out of town for two weeks starting this Friday and my husband could NOT live without someone doing the cooking for him. So today I spent the day shopping and pre-making a bunch of food for him to eat while I'm gone. It was the worst after I got back from the store and after I was done cooking. It hasn't relaxed since. I'm hoping by tomorrow it wont be so bad.
> 
> I've made a baby website if anyone cares to see it: https://tabatha-and-nicholas.ourbabychannel.com/
> 
> It's pretty basic right now, but then again there's not much information to tell yet.

Cute website!!! Love it!


----------



## Laelani

Just a quick update for you all. I did my glucose testing on Tuesday and passed that as far as I am aware. No news is usually good news for those, yes? Tuesday was also the first day of the third trimester for us!!!! I cannot believe it already!!! :happydance: Today LO found the bottom of my rib cage and has been continuously kicking the bone over and over again. He's so active which is so exciting. :)


----------



## Elsa50501

K. Here are my first "bump" pics. 26w5d- first and last pic of the second trimester. Pardon me in shorts, it was hot today. Also took one of the linea negra that I'm getting. Wow- it keeps getting darker, and I haven't been in the sun or anything. Anyone else have dark pigmentation around and inside their belly buttons? I keep telling my husband it looks like someone gave my button a black eye.
 



Attached Files:







lineanegra.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11









bump26w5d.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## StarBrites

Haven't had my results back yet from my glucose test but they did find out I'm anemic so on supplements now. Everything else is good.. My BP is perfect and measuring on time. Got my tdap shot today though!


----------



## GeralynB

Such a cute bump Elsa! My bellybutton hasn't popped out yet&#8230;it's almost there though. When do you start to get a line negra? I don't have one yet. I read not everyone get them.


----------



## cntrygrl

MamaMac-- We have the same baby monitor picked out.

Elsa-- My belly looks like yours with the line and darkness around my belly button. My belly button is a complete outtie now though :(


----------



## AshleyLK

GeralynB said:


> Such a cute bump Elsa! My bellybutton hasn't popped out yetit's almost there though. When do you start to get a line negra? I don't have one yet. I read not everyone get them.

I didn't get mine till the very end. Then my daughter had one too because she had the same hormones going through her!

I am pretty light complected and tan easily. I don't know if it has so much to do with your skin tones but maybe your heritage? Not sure. My boobs start to get darker far before that line appears.


----------



## newlywed2013

Cute bumps! I am so jealous :) I am so chunky I don't think I make a cute prego.. :p


----------



## newlywed2013

newlywed2013 said:


> Cute bumps! I am so jealous :) I am so chunky I don't think I make a cute prego.. :p

Forgot to add, I think I am getting the Linea nigra too, I can't see the bottom of my belly, but I took a video of baby moving and I thought I saw one on the video.


----------



## MamaMac123

cntrygrl said:


> MamaMac-- We have the same baby monitor picked out.
> 
> Elsa-- My belly looks like yours with the line and darkness around my belly button. My belly button is a complete outtie now though :(

It's a really awesome monitor! You can talk to the baby through the camera and even turn on music for them too! 

No linea nigra here either. My mom said she never got that do I wonder if it's not going to show up for me. 

Last night we had Chinese and I was sure I'd be paying for it all night with heartburn but I didn't get any last night! :) happiness! Haha 

How much weight can be caused by bloating/swelling? I've gotten really bloated and swollen this week in my hands/feet/ankles and the scale jumped 9 lbs! Yikes! Hoping its nothing to worry about. I had a week like this around the beginning of second trimester where is been holdin a steady weight and all of the sudden I jumped up on the scale. Hoping it's just one of those weeks.


----------



## GeralynB

It's my 5th wedding anniversary today. Can't believe how time flies. We're also leaving for vacation today...first to Chicago then to the Bahamas on Monday.


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- Happy Anniversary and enjoy your vacation in the Bahamas. So jealous!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy Aanniversary Gerilyn!! Have an amazing trip! So jealous! I want a getaway before these babes arrive!


----------



## GeralynB

Yea this is our Anniversary / DH and my 35th bday (both in July) / Babymoon trip lol A lot to celebrate


----------



## Jcliff

Happy anniversary! We are heading to Aruba on Monday am for a week. 5 hour flight with a one year old. I'm very nervous!


----------



## GeralynB

Jcliff said:


> Happy anniversary! We are heading to Aruba on Monday am for a week. 5 hour flight with a one year old. I'm very nervous!

Have fun! Hopefully the flight goes smoothly


----------



## ljo1984

Jcliff said:


> Happy anniversary! We are heading to Aruba on Monday am for a week. 5 hour flight with a one year old. I'm very nervous!

Lol I flew to oz then back from New Zealand with a 4 and almost 2 yo ( so she was on my knee) I survived so you'll do fine  just do uncomfy when you have a child on you knee for so long. We've just been to Greece and was nice they both have a seat but next two years will be back to knee duty! Lol.


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks everyone! Im hoping everything goes smoothly!
I woke up today feeling as big as a house. I cant believe how HUGE i am, and still have two months left. Im about as big as I was with my DD when i gave birth ugh. This is going to be a BIG boy.
 



Attached Files:







BIG BUMP.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy anniversary Geralyn! How funny though as it's my 5th wedding anniversary next Friday so we got married a week apart and having our first baby at a similar time! Enjoy your vacation, sounds amazing!! 

Jcliff - cute bump, it looks great! Have a good holiday too!


----------



## StarBrites

Jcliff said:


> Thanks everyone! Im hoping everything goes smoothly!
> I woke up today feeling as big as a house. I cant believe how HUGE i am, and still have two months left. Im about as big as I was with my DD when i gave birth ugh. This is going to be a BIG boy.

That is a really cute outfit! I woke up today feeling exceptionally pregnant, lol. My toes don't look swollen but they feel swollen and my whole body hurts! My belly feels all big today too!


----------



## GeralynB

Loopy Laura said:


> Happy anniversary Geralyn! How funny though as it's my 5th wedding anniversary next Friday so we got married a week apart and having our first baby at a similar time! Enjoy your vacation, sounds amazing!!
> 
> Jcliff - cute bump, it looks great! Have a good holiday too!

Happy soon to be anni to you!


----------



## busytulip

Jcliff- your bump is lovely. Have a great time on your trip!

MamaMac- I am not sure if I read it correctly, but if you gained 9lbs in a week that is quite a bit. Even for twins. How has your blood pressure been? I hope that this is something your doc/midwife is aware of and already keeping an eye on. :hugs:

Loopy and Geralyn it is neat that you guys have your anniversary so close to each other and now are having LO's close together


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've finally started writing the things we need for the baby list. It's gives me the feeling of being organised.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy anniversary Geralyn! And almost anniversary laura! 

If you're really swollen Mamamac I'm sure it's got a lot to do with the weight jump. At least that's hopefully the reason! 

Newlywed you've got a nice bump! Mine is starting to form into the "B" shaped bump. It's driving me crazy! 

I left to go on a trip today too! Nothing crazy just going to spend some time with my sister and nieces before I have my baby. She lives in Arizona, and it's about 11 hours away from my house so I'm splitting it in two days. I'm staying at my in-laws house right now in LA county. I've just eaten at my favorite burger place that I've been craving for WEEKS! So satisfying!


----------



## StarBrites

I passed my glucose test :) So happy for that!

I got to make my birth plan yesterday at my appointment. I opted for a natural birth with natural pain techniques, no interventions (inductions, pitocin, c-section) unless necessary and if one of our lives are in danger. They have a jacuzzi tub and a birthing ball and encourage me to get up and walk around or dance with DB (too cute). They said I could bring anything from home to help too. I also said I wasn't opposed to pain medicine so if I ask for it and it's not too late I'd like to have it. I did say if I needed pitocin to give me pain medication automatically because it can make contractions a lot stronger and painful. They only do episiotomies in emergencies too which is good. They are also letting me do delayed cord clamping if babes is good to go for it! I signed my L&D consent form and now my visits are every 2 weeks! It's all so exciting and everything is coming up fast! Our babies will be here before we know it :)


----------



## busytulip

Congrats on passing StarBrites!

I hope you have a great visit with your family Mushy!


----------



## staceymxxx

Glucose test was OK until I had full blood tests done, my veins are so bad I nearly fainted :( on the plus side it's my 4d scan tomorrow!!! :) x


----------



## ashaz

I am so upset ladies. For weeks now everyone keeps saying how big I look. I am usually 5'6 and about 125 lbs so reasonably thin. I have been really short of breath, tired and full feeling. Well 4 weeks ago I had an ultrasound and they said that the baby's belly was growing 2 weeks ahead. I went back today and now it is 3 weeks ahead and they said my amniotic fluid levels are very high (AFI of 30). They said one of the main reasons is gestational diabetes but I passed he 1 hour and during both my pregnancies I have low blood sugars, not high. I of course googled and I am getting really nervous. Hey said having polyhydramnios can cause preterm labor, cord prolapse, etc.

I see my regular OB in 2 weeks and then high risk again in 4 weeks with another ultrasound. :cry:


----------



## Elsa50501

ashaz said:


> I am so upset ladies. For weeks now everyone keeps saying how big I look. I am usually 5'6 and about 125 lbs so reasonably thin. I have been really short of breath, tired and full feeling. Well 4 weeks ago I had an ultrasound and they said that the baby's belly was growing 2 weeks ahead. I went back today and now it is 3 weeks ahead and they said my amniotic fluid levels are very high (AFI of 30). They said one of the main reasons is gestational diabetes but I passed he 1 hour and during both my pregnancies I have low blood sugars, not high. I of course googled and I am getting really nervous. Hey said having polyhydramnios can cause preterm labor, cord prolapse, etc.
> 
> I see my regular OB in 2 weeks and then high risk again in 4 weeks with another ultrasound. :cry:

:hugs: Hope all goes well, try to relax and rest up as much as you can.


----------



## Laelani

Happy Anniversary Geralyn! I hope all of you ladies going on trips enjoy! :)

So today has been an interesting day here. I am going to try to explain this the best that I can in hopes that you ladies can perhaps provide some insight on what the heck is going on. When I was on my lunch break today my baby bump got really tight and it was fairly painful (almost like really, really bad gas pain - almost sharp pains) throughout my baby bump and toward the bottom it almost felt like my bladder was super full too. This lasted for a few moments and then went away. Then tonight we went to eat and I got it again except it lasted a little longer but once I got up and started walking around it somewhat fixed it. Once 2-3 minutes passed though it went away though my belly still felt kind of tight for a bit after and now all of it has settled down and I feel like I normally do. Would these pains be Braxton Hicks??? I am so not sure but they do scare me. :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

ashaz said:


> I am so upset ladies. For weeks now everyone keeps saying how big I look. I am usually 5'6 and about 125 lbs so reasonably thin. I have been really short of breath, tired and full feeling. Well 4 weeks ago I had an ultrasound and they said that the baby's belly was growing 2 weeks ahead. I went back today and now it is 3 weeks ahead and they said my amniotic fluid levels are very high (AFI of 30). They said one of the main reasons is gestational diabetes but I passed he 1 hour and during both my pregnancies I have low blood sugars, not high. I of course googled and I am getting really nervous. Hey said having polyhydramnios can cause preterm labor, cord prolapse, etc.
> 
> I see my regular OB in 2 weeks and then high risk again in 4 weeks with another ultrasound. :cry:

Hope everything is okay



Laelani said:


> Happy Anniversary Geralyn! I hope all of you ladies going on trips enjoy! :)
> 
> So today has been an interesting day here. I am going to try to explain this the best that I can in hopes that you ladies can perhaps provide some insight on what the heck is going on. When I was on my lunch break today my baby bump got really tight and it was fairly painful (almost like really, really bad gas pain - almost sharp pains) throughout my baby bump and toward the bottom it almost felt like my bladder was super full too. This lasted for a few moments and then went away. Then tonight we went to eat and I got it again except it lasted a little longer but once I got up and started walking around it somewhat fixed it. Once 2-3 minutes passed though it went away though my belly still felt kind of tight for a bit after and now all of it has settled down and I feel like I normally do. Would these pains be Braxton Hicks??? I am so not sure but they do scare me. :haha:

Sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. Maybe call your doc if it keeps happening. Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Laelani

GeralynB said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Geralyn! I hope all of you ladies going on trips enjoy! :)
> 
> So today has been an interesting day here. I am going to try to explain this the best that I can in hopes that you ladies can perhaps provide some insight on what the heck is going on. When I was on my lunch break today my baby bump got really tight and it was fairly painful (almost like really, really bad gas pain - almost sharp pains) throughout my baby bump and toward the bottom it almost felt like my bladder was super full too. This lasted for a few moments and then went away. Then tonight we went to eat and I got it again except it lasted a little longer but once I got up and started walking around it somewhat fixed it. Once 2-3 minutes passed though it went away though my belly still felt kind of tight for a bit after and now all of it has settled down and I feel like I normally do. Would these pains be Braxton Hicks??? I am so not sure but they do scare me. :haha:
> 
> Sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. Maybe call your doc if it keeps happening. Are you drinking enough water?Click to expand...

Today I haven't drank a whole lot so that could be the issue as it is pretty warm here. I thought it was BH too but wasn't really sure.


----------



## rbourre

Happy anniversary to those celebrating or coming up. Next Friday (the 18th) is our 5 year wedding anniversary. The 17th is 12 years together. I can't believe it's been so long.

Double digits today. I went to the beach today and it's so tiring chasing a toddler through the sand while pregnant. We also moved some stuff into our new house tonight and now I am exhausted and relaxing before bed.


----------



## kel21

Elsa50501 said:


> K. Here are my first "bump" pics. 26w5d- first and last pic of the second trimester. Pardon me in shorts, it was hot today. Also took one of the linea negra that I'm getting. Wow- it keeps getting darker, and I haven't been in the sun or anything. Anyone else have dark pigmentation around and inside their belly buttons? I keep telling my husband it looks like someone gave my button a black eye.

My belly button only gets flat and also turns dark or black!



ashaz said:


> I am so upset ladies. For weeks now everyone keeps saying how big I look. I am usually 5'6 and about 125 lbs so reasonably thin. I have been really short of breath, tired and full feeling. Well 4 weeks ago I had an ultrasound and they said that the baby's belly was growing 2 weeks ahead. I went back today and now it is 3 weeks ahead and they said my amniotic fluid levels are very high (AFI of 30). They said one of the main reasons is gestational diabetes but I passed he 1 hour and during both my pregnancies I have low blood sugars, not high. I of course googled and I am getting really nervous. Hey said having polyhydramnios can cause preterm labor, cord prolapse, etc.
> 
> I see my regular OB in 2 weeks and then high risk again in 4 weeks with another ultrasound. :cry:

Sorry to hear that hun, fxd everything turns out just fine :hugs:

Congrats on the anniversaries, vacations, double digits and v days :happydance:


----------



## zephyr

Laelani it does sound like braxton Hicks although people say they aren't meant to hurt but I've had some that have felt just like a small contraction and have hurt. 
Definitely up your water intake. Not drinking enough can set them off. Of course if you get more of them in a short space of time ring your midwife just in case :)

My lower back has been aching so bad lately I woke up this morning in a fair bit of pain :( 
everything else is going good here. My neighbor is 38 weeks almost and will be having her baby at home. I'm excited for her! Can't wait to find out what she is having as she stayed team yellow also. 
We both wanted girls :p


----------



## Loopy Laura

rbourre said:


> Happy anniversary to those celebrating or coming up. Next Friday (the 18th) is our 5 year wedding anniversary. The 17th is 12 years together. I can't believe it's been so long.
> 
> Double digits today. I went to the beach today and it's so tiring chasing a toddler through the sand while pregnant. We also moved some stuff into our new house tonight and now I am exhausted and relaxing before bed.

We got married on exactly the same day! Enjoy whatever you are doing to celebrate! And congrats on double digits!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congratulations on all the anniversaries. Lovely plan to get away to celebrate. 

Ours isn't until 1st Oct so I very much doubt we'll be going away! I do wonder if baby will come 2 weeks early and be born on the same day!


----------



## noshowjo

Last week in 2nd tri . And in double figures . I'm so excited now to be in last stretch . 
Iv not really enjoyed pregnancy this time round but think that's because their is 4 other children at home and I just want to be not pregnant now and more active .


----------



## rbourre

Loopy Laura said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary to those celebrating or coming up. Next Friday (the 18th) is our 5 year wedding anniversary. The 17th is 12 years together. I can't believe it's been so long.
> 
> Double digits today. I went to the beach today and it's so tiring chasing a toddler through the sand while pregnant. We also moved some stuff into our new house tonight and now I am exhausted and relaxing before bed.
> 
> We got married on exactly the same day! Enjoy whatever you are doing to celebrate! And congrats on double digits!Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope you enjoy too. We are moving the next day so that day will be spent getting everything ready to move and being at the new house because our internet is getting set up that day. If I have time, I am going to do my glucose test that day too.


----------



## busytulip

noshowjo said:


> Last week in 2nd tri . And in double figures . I'm so excited now to be in last stretch .
> Iv not really enjoyed pregnancy this time round but think that's because their is 4 other children at home and I just want to be not pregnant now and more active .

Congrats on reaching double digits and 3rd tri! :happydance:

Sorry to hear that you haven't been able to enjoy your pregnancy. I have a large brood myself and can relate to wanting to be more active and not being able to.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My 5th wedding anniversary us on the 2nd October. We have tickets to see a comedian that night.


----------



## StarBrites

I got approved for a free Medela Pump in Style from my insurance! Who knew I would get so excited about stuff like this haha


----------



## La Mere

Congrats to all those with anniversaries recently and coming up. Noticed one of you ladies have an anniversary on my DH's birthday (Oct. 2nd). How neat.

Also congrats to all the ladies entering new weeks and the third tri!

Things are going really well here with baby, I am measuring on the dot, baby's heart rate has been really good, as has my BP and weight gain! Can't believe I am already over halfway through this pregnancy! Time sure is flying! Hope things are good with all of you ladies!


----------



## staceymxxx

One of the most emotional and amazing experiences of my life today! Xx
 



Attached Files:







STACEY_10.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11









STACEY_13.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 10









STACEY_14.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## busytulip

Adorable scan pics Stacy, happy to hear you had a wonderful experience.


----------



## hopettc3

Wow! Looks like everyone is doing well! Congrats to all the ladies in the third trimester! 
As for me, I had my first appointment with the surgeon and my c-section has been booked for Oct 2nd! That is unless I go into labor before that like dd2 which I'm a little freaked out about. 
We went on a family trip to Calgary, Alberta for a few days which was pretty fun. We did a lot of walking around and I got crazy braxton hicks! They were pretty uncomfortable and somewhat painful. TMI, but I had bad diarrhea two nights ago with really bad contractions for about two hours. The pain would even stretch to my back. It seemed to calm down, but I'm still getting pretty uncomfortable and painful contractions every hour or so. I know I shouldn't be too worried about it since the contractions are so far apart, but its still a bit scary. I know they're not real contractions because they're not as painful as real ones. Any of you ladies go through this?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

La Mere said:


> Congrats to all those with anniversaries recently and coming up. Noticed one of you ladies have an anniversary on my DH's birthday (Oct. 2nd). How neat.
> 
> Also congrats to all the ladies entering new weeks and the third tri!
> 
> Things are going really well here with baby, I am measuring on the dot, baby's heart rate has been really good, as has my BP and weight gain! Can't believe I am already over halfway through this pregnancy! Time sure is flying! Hope things are good with all of you ladies!

That's my anniversary 


hopettc3 said:


> Wow! Looks like everyone is doing well! Congrats to all the ladies in the third trimester!
> As for me, I had my first appointment with the surgeon and my c-section has been booked for Oct 2nd! That is unless I go into labor before that like dd2 which I'm a little freaked out about.
> We went on a family trip to Calgary, Alberta for a few days which was pretty fun. We did a lot of walking around and I got crazy braxton hicks! They were pretty uncomfortable and somewhat painful. TMI, but I had bad diarrhea two nights ago with really bad contractions for about two hours. The pain would even stretch to my back. It seemed to calm down, but I'm still getting pretty uncomfortable and painful contractions every hour or so. I know I shouldn't be too worried about it since the contractions are so far apart, but its still a bit scary. I know they're not real contractions because they're not as painful as real ones. Any of you ladies go through this?

As above that's my wedding anniversary.


----------



## rbourre

My cousin looked at my belly today and said "you have 3 months left? are you sure it's not twins?" This is the first time anyone has commented on my belly. I feel like I've got huge in the last week or two.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

rbourre said:


> My cousin looked at my belly today and said "you have 3 months left? are you sure it's not twins?" This is the first time anyone has commented on my belly. I feel like I've got huge in the last week or two.

I have had this SO much over the last couple of weeks. Ugh. I've got a lot bigger since 24/25 weeks, and loads of people have been commenting. One of my colleagues said 'oh, when are you finishing work, this week? You must be due in a couple of weeks, no?' to which I replied 'I still have 7 weeks at work, then another almost 5 weeks before the baby's due'. SHe looked at me, then down at my bump, and just said '...oh...' like she felt so sorry for me being so huge already. UGH! My hairdresser asked if I'm sure there's not two in there 'because I wasn't as plump as you at 6 months' (she's 7 inches taller than I am!!), and my boss keeps 'joking' about me not making it to October, and will she have to cut a semicircle out of all the desks so I can still fit at them.

Hubby (not in a nasty way) doesn't understand why I take it so personally, especially when the obstetrician is happy with how I'm measuring, but to me it seems like everyone's saying 'you're far too big, something HAS to be wrong'. I'm much more sensitive to people's comments these days...I just think, if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all!!

Although a couple of other colleagues on Friday did make my day by telling me my bump was really neat and cute and 'clearly all baby', and that my skin looks wonderful. THAT's the sort of comments us expectant Mummies need!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Stacey!! Love your scan pics :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats on all the anniversaries coming up!

It's our first wedding anniversary next month-can't believe it's been a year nearly :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Gorgeous scan pics Stacey. We're having a 4D scan tomorrow, can't wait :D

My bump has very noticeably grown in the last 2 weeks. Someone yesterday was horrified when I said I still had 3 months to go! I got loads of "you're huge" comments last time too but I don't really care. I'm really proud of my bump, especially as it's neater & rounder this time. It was B shaped last time. I think if people told me it was small I'd worry about the baby being too small. Here's how much it's changed over the last few weeks. 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/D5730A7B-7CE9-4478-A223-FF0D2BFBBECD.jpg

Off to Ikea & Mama & Papas today to get stuff for the nursery. We're getting all DS1's baby clothes out of the attic later too. I've got a massive urge to nest at the minute!!


----------



## zephyr

I was measuring 30 weeks last week (3 weeks ahead) and im still not even close to being how big I was with the twins at this stage. 
I'd be pretty upset if anyone said anything to me about my size, thankfully no one has. 

When I was 36 weeks with the twins I was in town and some rude woman kept bending over and looking under my bump and standing up looking confused. She did it a few times, enough to make me feel really weird. Granted my bump was abnormally large and low but she made me feel like a freak show. 
People are quite rude when it comes to bump sizes.

I think I've started nesting, poor hubby lol


----------



## vickyandchick

Lovely scan pics Stacey and congrats to everyone with an anniversary coming up :)

I was walking home the other day and some guy who was pushing a double buggy said to me "You'll be pushing one of these soon":wacko:
I was like excuse me! My bump seems to have shot out lately, my midwife says she wants to send me for a growth scan as I'm measuring quite a bit ahead.

It's my birthday next month and everyone keeps asking me what I'm doing, I'm going to be 35 weeks so I'm not sure I'll want to do anything at all:shrug:


----------



## AllStar

Hello ladies! Been away for a week on a wee holiday with the kids. Was lovely but dh had to work so we did miss him and it's nice to be home. 

Lots to catch up on but happy anniversary to those who had them recently or coming up soon. Our 6th anniversary is the end of September :)

Love everyone's bump and scan pics. My bump seems to have doubled in size over the last week, dh said it looked so much bigger than when I left! 

Can't believe I'm into third tri now! (Going by 27 weeks as third tri) and only 3 months to go! Need to get the last few things we need soon! 

Midwife appointment on Friday, haven't seen her in about 6 weeks so looking forward to hearing his little hb and making sure everything's ok. 

As for uninterested families, I agree most people aren't as bothered when it's your second or third. Our parents, like us are as excited as we we were the first and second time but other family members and friends don't seem to ask about this baby as much and with #1 we had tons of gifts already by this point but only our parents have bought things this time. We did save most things from our other 2 though so we don't need much but I agree some people just see this one as 'another baby'. This time for us though it's so lovely to have ds and dd excited about the new lo so we're enjoying that


----------



## kel21

Stacy love the scan pics!

Lauraemily17 cute bump :)

Congrats on all the anniversaries, my 9th anniversary is coming up on August 6th :happydance:

Got loads of decorating done in the baby's room yesterday. I love it! Will try and post some pics later. I went with a woodland theme (deer, birds, squirrel, tree) had to order more birds and a squirrel (since I forgot last order :dohh:) but I really like the way it looks so far! Just praying they stick since they are vinyl decorations and my wall is textured. Oh well, fxd :thumbup:


----------



## GeralynB

TMI - but after DTD last night (me on top) my right leg (very top inner where it meets my body) is killing me this morning. It hurts to walk. Maybe because of loosened ligaments?? Ugh


----------



## ljo1984

My right hip hurts all the time :-( and yeh after doing anything strenuous it's really sore! You might be setting in with a bit of spd or as you say due to ligament stretching. X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

ljo1984 said:


> My right hip hurts all the time :-( and yeh after doing anything strenuous it's really sore! You might be setting in with a bit of spd or as you say due to ligament stretching. X

My right hip hurts all the time too! And my pelvis, which thankfully is starting to hurt less. 

Lovely scan pics stacey! 

Third trimester for me today!


----------



## kel21

So here is part of the room so far. Makes me wish I was farther along so I can use it already!
 



Attached Files:







20140713_084236.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Loopy Laura

Kel that looks amazing! I would love to have a room like that for nursery. Unfortunately as our spare room is also my office we're not doing a nursery in this house. I think we're planning to move towards the end of my maternity leave next year. 

Congrats mushymilk on 3rd tri!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Stacey - such cute scan pics! Your little man is so handsome :D

Lauraemily, your bump is lovely. Mine has grown similarly over the last few weeks. 

Kel, your nursery is beautiful!

Congrats to all the new 3rd tri ladies :dance: I'm 28 weeks today (or Friday just gone, by ultrasound dates). 

I had a creative morning, look what I did! I thought the nursery needed a picture, so I made one :D I haven't done anything else at all the rest of the day :haha: The nursery is coming together, I'm desperate to get the cot ordered (will do it so it will be delivered when hubby is on annual leave, so hopefully within the next 2 weeks, once he's actually booked some time off), and I need to do the stencils on the walls and make the curtains, and I think that's it finished then. Still got a great big list of things to buy, but apart from the crib and car seat base, it's the smaller things left now. How is everyone else getting on with their shopping lists?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0627.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Stacey - such cute scan pics! Your little man is so handsome :D
> 
> Lauraemily, your bump is lovely. Mine has grown similarly over the last few weeks.
> 
> Kel, your nursery is beautiful!
> 
> Congrats to all the new 3rd tri ladies :dance: I'm 28 weeks today (or Friday just gone, by ultrasound dates).
> 
> I had a creative morning, look what I did! I thought the nursery needed a picture, so I made one :D I haven't done anything else at all the rest of the day :haha: The nursery is coming together, I'm desperate to get the cot ordered (will do it so it will be delivered when hubby is on annual leave, so hopefully within the next 2 weeks, once he's actually booked some time off), and I need to do the stencils on the walls and make the curtains, and I think that's it finished then. Still got a great big list of things to buy, but apart from the crib and car seat base, it's the smaller things left now. How is everyone else getting on with their shopping lists?

I've only just wrote the list. I have the pram, car seat, cot (needs new mattress), a couple of sheets but I know I need more, baby bath, a steriliser, breast pump, a bouncer, a play mat, 2 newborn outfits and 4 baby grows.
This has actually made me feel like I'm more organised than I thought.


----------



## lauraemily17

Wow, that's a beautiful picture. You're so talented!

After a day at ikea we've ticked a few more things off our list! Still quite a bit to get but it's mostly the smaller easier bits I can get locally. All the bigger items are now purchased.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

CharmedKirsty said:


> I've only just wrote the list. I have the pram, car seat, cot (needs new mattress), a couple of sheets but I know I need more, baby bath, a steriliser, breast pump, a bouncer, a play mat, 2 newborn outfits and 4 baby grows.
> *This has actually made me feel like I'm more organised than I thought.*

This is always a major plus! I have an Excel spreadsheet to try and keep things organised. I'm changing the colours of each item on the list from red to green when we buy things. It's nice to see the proportion of green going up!

I have a question about breastfeeding, actually, since you've mentioned it - I'm hoping to breastfeed, and hence to be expressing after I go back to work (which I'm planning on doing once LO is 8 months or so), but I have no idea if I'll need to or want to express much before that. Do I still need to get a steriliser? Or should I just wait until I know when I'll start expressing? Or should I get a steriliser and a few bottles before LO comes, just in case I can't breastfeed at all?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

lauraemily17 said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful picture. You're so talented!
> 
> After a day at ikea we've ticked a few more things off our list! Still quite a bit to get but it's mostly the smaller easier bits I can get locally. All the bigger items are now purchased.

Aww, thank you :D I'm ridiculously over-the-top pleased with myself, as it's turned out miles better than I thought it would. Hubby shared it on fb and one of his workmates has said she'll pay me to make her one \\:D/


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Mrs Eleflump said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> I've only just wrote the list. I have the pram, car seat, cot (needs new mattress), a couple of sheets but I know I need more, baby bath, a steriliser, breast pump, a bouncer, a play mat, 2 newborn outfits and 4 baby grows.
> *This has actually made me feel like I'm more organised than I thought.*
> 
> This is always a major plus! I have an Excel spreadsheet to try and keep things organised. I'm changing the colours of each item on the list from red to green when we buy things. It's nice to see the proportion of green going up!
> 
> I have a question about breastfeeding, actually, since you've mentioned it - I'm hoping to breastfeed, and hence to be expressing after I go back to work (which I'm planning on doing once LO is 8 months or so), but I have no idea if I'll need to or want to express much before that. Do I still need to get a steriliser? Or should I just wait until I know when I'll start expressing? Or should I get a steriliser and a few bottles before LO comes, just in case I can't breastfeed at all?Click to expand...

The chance of you physically not being able to breastfeed is very slim. Bottles were actually my biggest waste of money purchase last time. He rarely had a bottle and by 3 months refused to take one. The switch from breast to bottle was not an easy one. In fact you can see by my ticker it just didn't happen.


----------



## kel21

My ds had no problem going between breast and bottle. I breast fed for 6 months, but on the weekends one middle of the night feeding was done by bottle so my dh could feed and I could get a bigger chunk of sleep every once in awhile :) I found it nice to have a pump too cause it helped me to get my supply up faster because I could pump when he was done eating. Also it gave me a chance to pump and dump a couple of times! Lol


----------



## lauraemily17

Mrs Eleflump said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> I've only just wrote the list. I have the pram, car seat, cot (needs new mattress), a couple of sheets but I know I need more, baby bath, a steriliser, breast pump, a bouncer, a play mat, 2 newborn outfits and 4 baby grows.
> *This has actually made me feel like I'm more organised than I thought.*
> 
> This is always a major plus! I have an Excel spreadsheet to try and keep things organised. I'm changing the colours of each item on the list from red to green when we buy things. It's nice to see the proportion of green going up!
> 
> I have a question about breastfeeding, actually, since you've mentioned it - I'm hoping to breastfeed, and hence to be expressing after I go back to work (which I'm planning on doing once LO is 8 months or so), but I have no idea if I'll need to or want to express much before that. Do I still need to get a steriliser? Or should I just wait until I know when I'll start expressing? Or should I get a steriliser and a few bottles before LO comes, just in case I can't breastfeed at all?Click to expand...

The longer you leave it to introduce bottles the harder it can be. From my experience it's better to introduce them with expressed milk sooner rather than later, ideally within the first month or 2. For me it was great as DH was really keen to be involved in the feeding & it meant we could share night feeds. Of course it depends how you feel about breastfeeding & whether you want to share that experience or be the sole feeder.


----------



## hopettc3

Mrs Eleflump said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> I've only just wrote the list. I have the pram, car seat, cot (needs new mattress), a couple of sheets but I know I need more, baby bath, a steriliser, breast pump, a bouncer, a play mat, 2 newborn outfits and 4 baby grows.
> *This has actually made me feel like I'm more organised than I thought.*
> 
> This is always a major plus! I have an Excel spreadsheet to try and keep things organised. I'm changing the colours of each item on the list from red to green when we buy things. It's nice to see the proportion of green going up!
> 
> I have a question about breastfeeding, actually, since you've mentioned it - I'm hoping to breastfeed, and hence to be expressing after I go back to work (which I'm planning on doing once LO is 8 months or so), but I have no idea if I'll need to or want to express much before that. Do I still need to get a steriliser? Or should I just wait until I know when I'll start expressing? Or should I get a steriliser and a few bottles before LO comes, just in case I can't breastfeed at all?Click to expand...

I would say that you shouldn't get the sterilizer until you know you'll need one. I know some people think its natural and should be easy to breastfeed, but its not. I had a horrible experience trying to breastfeed with dd1 and had to switch to bottles. With dd2, I tried again and had a better experience and was able to breastfeed for the first 7 months. She was a little premature so I did have to top up with formula and was never able to get my milk production up. I'll be trying again this time. I will get a few bottles just in case. I won't get a sterilizer unless I need it. You can always sterilize by placing the bottles in boiling water for 10 minutes.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I don't mind sharing the feeding at all, if hubby is up for it (we haven't discussed it yet, but I don't imagine he'd be against it). There's a small chance I may have to go on immunosuppressants after the birth which would mean I couldn't breastfeed, but that wouldn't happen immediately and will be doing everything in my power to avoid it! I might pick up a couple of bottles if I see some at a good price, just in case, but will leave buying a steriliser and breast pump til I know they'll be needed :thumbup:

I haven't leaked at all yet but I know that doesn't mean anything in terms of being able to produce milk after LO is here. I really hope I can, though, and that LO takes to it. I think I'm scared of not being able to partly because for some reason I wouldn't bf as a baby and had to go onto formula very soon after being born. I hope baby doesn't take after me!


----------



## staceymxxx

Thankyou for all your kind messages about little Alistair! Hes adorable but how am i going to say no to his little grumpy face with his lip out :haha:

On about bottles and sterilisers - MIL bought us a newborn starter set and steriliser on sale when i was about 4 weeks pregnant so we have them just incase but i will be mainly breastfeeding (hopefully) but may express for a night off a week so i can sleep! 

Uninterested familys - this makes me mad, my mum is not bothered at all, this is her first grandchild and she asked to come to 20 week scan, it got to the time and she refused to answer my calls or texts... she works in a shop for next to no money a week and it isnt even a proper job, she can have anytime off she wants but she claimed she couldn't yesterday for the 4d scan, she hasn't even asked how i am or anything all pregnancy and she lives a 10 minute walk away she doesn't care at all but thinks baby will be going to hers to sleep etc.. she told my brother "babies are just a blob until they come out" and thats why she didn't come to my scan, she had a stillborn baby at 24 weeks before i was born so she knows for a fact they aren't a blob.. its really making me mad shes acting like this, i find it disgusting!!:growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## busytulip

Kel- I love your nursery!

Congrats to those ladies celebrating anniversaries!
LOL Although it is making me feel old as I seem to have been married a bit longer than most of you.

Mrs. Eleflump sorry to hear that you have had to deal with negative comments regarding your bump size I hope that you just shake it off. People can be really ignorant. FX'd that you have a great experience BF. The first few weeks can be really trying, having a great support group around of knowledgeable and experienced ladies is pivotal. We have La Leche League here, not sure what is available in your area but I'd say find that kind of support early on. Also, every baby is different when it comes to being able to switch back and forth from bottle to breast-let alone breastmilk and formula feeds, sometimes this process is a lot of trial and error. :hugs:


----------



## busytulip

My husband and I finally announced to friends and loved ones that we are expecting several days ago. My mom and my SIL have yet to even acknowledge this, let alone congratulate us. It is just hurtful and I am sorry to the other ladies whose loved ones haven't had the kind of reaction that they have hoped for. Luckily we have many other loved ones who are very happy for us and hopefully you all have the same.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

busytulip said:


> Kel- I love your nursery!
> 
> Congrats to those ladies celebrating anniversaries!
> LOL Although it is making me feel old as I seem to have been married a bit longer than most of you.
> 
> Mrs. Eleflump sorry to hear that you have had to deal with negative comments regarding your bump size I hope that you just shake it off. People can be really ignorant. FX'd that you have a great experience BF. The first few weeks can be really trying, having a great support group around of knowledgeable and experienced ladies is pivotal. We have La Leche League here, not sure what is available in your area but I'd say find that kind of support early on. Also, every baby is different when it comes to being able to switch back and forth from bottle to breast-let alone breastmilk and formula feeds, sometimes this process is a lot of trial and error. :hugs:

Thank you :)

Below is my bump today (28 weeks). I don't think I'm too huge, so I'm trying to let it wash over me, but I still wish people wouldn't say stuff like that...I'm being closely monitored due to being high risk, so I know baby is fine, but it still puts worries in your head, you know? Plus I struggle to keep my weight down normally so to have all these people going 'ooh, you're HUGE!' isn't nice!

I'm not sure if we have la leche league here, though I have heard of them before. There is a breastfeeding advisor at the hospital, and I'm planning to go to an antenatal bf workshop once I'm on maternity leave, so hopefully will be in contact with people who can help from that. Part of the 'normal' antenatal course is about breastfeeding too. They're very keen for people to breastfeed but I don't know how good the support is if it doesn't go smoothly.

Ooh, yeah, it's my wedding anniversary in a couple of weeks too! This will be our 4th wedding anniversary, and we will have our 11 year anniversary of being together in December. We took a while to get in a position to get married, but we were married 8 months after he proposed :dance: I don't know if we're doing anything special for it...it's a Saturday this year, so maybe a daytrip somewhere if the weather's nice, but hubby isn't much of one for making a massive deal out of things like birthdays, Christmas, anniversaries etc. As long as I get a card from him and we make some sort of effort to mark the day, I'm good, lol.


----------



## ljo1984

When I was pumping I just used Milton to sterilise as your not using a great deal of equipment. Just the pump bits and a bottle.


----------



## busytulip

Oh my word, you are far from being huge! Your bump is lovely. It makes you wonder how often those people who give you such awful comments are around pregnant ladies?!

Congrats on 11 years together in Dec.!! For us it will be our 15 years anni in Jan., we were together for a year before getting married. We are the same and do not usually make a big deal out of things, but it seems like an achievement these days so we may take a trip.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

It's my 5th wedding anniversary 2nd October but 12 years together then also.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

busytulip said:


> Oh my word, you are far from being huge! Your bump is lovely. It makes you wonder how often those people who give you such awful comments are around pregnant ladies?!
> 
> Congrats on 11 years together in Dec.!! For us it will be our 15 years anni in Jan., we were together for a year before getting married. We are the same and do not usually make a big deal out of things, but it seems like an achievement these days so we may take a trip.

You are an angel :hugs: thank you for your kind words! My boss never had kids, but there have been two other pregnant ladies in my department in the last year, both of whom were about the same size as me at this stage, so she should know I'm not abnormally large. The others making comments...they are either women with small grandchildren, or mothers with young children themselves, so I can't understand the distorted perception there!

Wow, congratulations on your upcoming 15 year anniversary! Definitely celebrate it...it *is* an achievement! 

Ljo, that is a really good idea about the Milton...if all goes as I hope, and I can bf and pump for going back to work, a basin with Milton in it might be more economical than a steriliser, though I know they don't have to cost a fortune.


----------



## busytulip

I don't understand why people think that they have a right to say anything either way. We have probably all seen those ladies who DO get abnormally large (and are not expecting multiples) but why say something negative? It's just mean. Being that large is incredibly uncomfortable. I have never felt anything but compassion for those mommas with large bellies.


----------



## mommyberry

Cute bumps everybody! And Eleflump - That is a cute bump you have. How can anyone say that you are huge... you are just about the right bump size. 

7th Anniversary coming up on Sep 1st for us. Have nothing planned as of now. Every year I keep hoping I get some surprise... but in vain :haha:

Have the dreaded glucose test this week along with other regular bloodwork. Meeting my doc the end of this week. Last Saturday we had some Antenatal classes where they spoke to us about water birthing, hypno birthing and how to stay calm and relaxed during labour and delivery. It was quite an informative session. Hope the reality is as smooth as the videos they showed in the session :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

Wow, I was gone a couple of days, so much to read up on! 

Cute scan and bump pics everyone!

I got in a fight with our boat today. Usually I am last to get on and dh helps me, but this morning I didn't wait and got in right after my fil. Well the lake was fill of waves and as soon as I got one foot in, it pushed away from the dock. I couldn't find anything to grab onto to pull myself into the boat and found myself with one foot on the dock and one in the boat. My fil grabbed me and pulled me in just in time or else I would have fallen in, but I managed to pull about every muscle in the leg that was still on the dock. And I thought I was hobbly before!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Cute bump pics - and I agree mrs Eleflump, you're just the right size! 

Lucky escape newlywed!!

This could be TMI but I noticed today that the area around my nipple has a couple of larger bumps around it... I had one lump there checked before I was pregnant and I was told it was a blocked duct but now there are a couple more. I also have noticed two more moles on my breast that I'm sure weren't there before. I'm going to mention this to my GP at my next appointment but does anyone think this could be pregnancy related rather than anything more sinister?


----------



## kiki28

27 weeks and finally 3rd Tri :D so pleased to have finally have got here :)

I haven't got loads for lil one yet I've got his clothes for the first couple of months - just a few and I know I'll need more but don't want to buy too much as I don't know how big he will be!

I've got his Moses basket and picked out the pram but that's it! I am going to get a couple of bottles to start with incase I can't breastfeed, but I'm going to hold off on the steriliser and the breast pump until I know which way it's going to go :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats on 3rd tri Kiki! :)

Glad your ok newlywed! I'm a bit scared of boats myself!


----------



## MamaMac123

Kel - LOVE the nursery!!!

Mushy - What burger place?? I've been craving In n Out burger majorly all pregnancy and of course I'm in Canada no where close to one! So sad :( lol 

Stacy - great scan pics!!! That face shot is amazing! Makes me want to spring for another 4D....it was too early at our gender scan to get good shots like that. 

Congrats on all the anniversaries! Ours is still a couple months away but it'll be 4 years this time! Time sure flies! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Newlywed - the boat incident sounds scary! Be careful Hun!!! Hope your leg feels better!

Large bumps - you all look lovely!!! I for one actually love being fat for a good cause haha usually I'm just fat :haha: 

I love the looks on peoples faces at the store or whatever when they ask my due date and I tell them Oct 30. It's so funny, they can't hide the shock and you see them not wanting to be rude by saying it but they're all thinking "holy cow she's HUGE!" Then I say it's twins and the relief/understanding is so clear on their faces it just makes me laugh. 

Here's my bump comparison...



Felt our little guy kicking up a storm several times yesterday and DH felt him really good! Haven't felt him for several weeks so I was really happy. Hopefully he's getting big enough now that he can't stay so hidden behind the placenta! Still feel Baby Brooke pretty regularly :) 

My numb thigh is getting insanely painful now! It hurts all the time :( 

I talked to a nurse at the hospital regarding my weight gain and concerns about preeclampsia. She thinks I'm fine and within normal pregnancy range right now. Just need to drink more water and put my feet up more for the swelling. She said to watch for blurry vision and headaches as well as a spike in my blood pressure. Haven't had any of that so think I'm okay for now thankfully!


----------



## MamaMac123

Here's another bump shot taken yesterday. I'm getting huge! Sorry for the multiple posts. I can only post one photo at a time from my iphone.


----------



## cntrygrl

I have decided that people have lost all filters when it comes to pregnant women. I had a guy that was filling out a job application asking me all sorts of questions about my pregnancy. Then I get the ones that say oh not too much longer for you..... Sorry I still have 3 months. Granted he's measuring a week ahead, but I get the "oh must be a big baby".


----------



## kel21

Cute bump pics MamaMac!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Laura I know that there are bumps that form around your nipple that are supposed to be moisturizers of sorts. I think that's the right word. If that's not what you think it is, I would definitely talk to your midwife. Although I'm sure it's probably some pregnancy related thing that you never hear about until it's happening. 

Newlywed that would have scared me! And I probably would have fallen! I'm not the most graceful, never have been! 

I feel like such a married baby, my husband and I will be celebrating our one year married this November. And it'll 6 years total in September. 

Mamamac the burger place isn't a chain. It's called one - way burger and it's just so delicious! I've never been a fan of in-n- out. 

Everyone's bump looks gorgeous! Mine still hasn't fully popped yet, and is turning into a "b"shape :( I'm hoping that goes away! 

Kel your nursery is beautiful, it was not what I was imagining when your first described it. But it's beautiful!


----------



## MamaMac123

Not a fan of In n Out Burger??? Blasphemous! Lol :haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I know! It's like I'm not a true Californian! I'm like the only person I know that doesn't like it!


----------



## rbourre

We are getting somewhat closer to thinking of a name for our little boy. I think he will be Landon David, Ryley David or Hudson David.

This is my 26 week bump. This is the dress I was wearing when my cousin asked if it's twins. I don't care if it's big, I'm mostly just happy to look pregnant. When my daughter was born (at 29+5), I was just starting to look pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140712-01918.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I know! It's like I'm not a true Californian! I'm like the only person I know that doesn't like it!




MamaMac123 said:


> Not a fan of In n Out Burger??? Blasphemous! Lol :haha:

I was born and raised in southern California and I never liked in n out either! Lol


----------



## vickyandchick

Ladies all your bumps look fantastic, today I had 3 people say I must be due soon! 3 of them! Safe to say I felt horrendously fat afterwards.


----------



## lauraemily17

I don't know what people are talking about, all your bumps look perfect sizes to me. 

We had our 4D scan today. Most of it was in 4D live, it was amazing! :cloud9: leaves little to the imagination. My playful little boy had his hands up by his face & feet up above his head! He was sucking on basically anything he could, feet, hands, cord & even the placenta at one point!! We took my toddler too who loved seeing his baby brother. 

Here he is Toby/Joshua, we're waiting until we meet him to decide which name. 

4D live (the still images don't really do it justice)
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_18.jpg

4D with his legs & hands up by his face. 
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_5.jpg


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Rbourre I have a cousin named David Hudson! Works well both ways. Also your bump is beautiful, people are just asses for saying anything. Same to you vicky you both look wonderful! 

Kel I'm glad I'm not the only one! I get so much hate from others for not particularly liking it! 

Laura those 4d images are wonderful! I can't wait to do mine. My husband doesn't want to do one, he says I'll get a 3d image on October 12th.


----------



## ljo1984

lauraemily17 said:


> I don't know what people are talking about, all your bumps look perfect sizes to me.
> 
> We had our 4D scan today. Most of it was in 4D live, it was amazing! :cloud9: leaves little to the imagination. My playful little boy had his hands up by his face & feet up above his head! He was sucking on basically anything he could, feet, hands, cord & even the placenta at one point!! We took my toddler too who loved seeing his baby brother.
> 
> Here he is Toby/Joshua, we're waiting until we meet him to decide which name.
> 
> 4D live (the still images don't really do it justice)
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_18.jpg
> 
> 4D with his legs & hands up by his face.
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_5.jpg

Oh wow! The 4d live image is amazing!!!! Never seen one before 
Where did you have it done? X


----------



## Jcliff

rbourre said:


> We are getting somewhat closer to thinking of a name for our little boy. I think he will be Landon David, Ryley David or Hudson David.
> 
> This is my 26 week bump. This is the dress I was wearing when my cousin asked if it's twins. I don't care if it's big, I'm mostly just happy to look pregnant. When my daughter was born (at 29+5), I was just starting to look pregnant.

I have that dress it's so comfy but makes me look like a whale


----------



## rbourre

Jcliff said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> We are getting somewhat closer to thinking of a name for our little boy. I think he will be Landon David, Ryley David or Hudson David.
> 
> This is my 26 week bump. This is the dress I was wearing when my cousin asked if it's twins. I don't care if it's big, I'm mostly just happy to look pregnant. When my daughter was born (at 29+5), I was just starting to look pregnant.
> 
> I have that dress it's so comfy but makes me look like a whaleClick to expand...

It makes me look big too but I don't really care because it's comfy. I am planning to wear it for my maternity pictures that I am getting done at 29 weeks.


----------



## lauraemily17

ljo1984 said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what people are talking about, all your bumps look perfect sizes to me.
> 
> We had our 4D scan today. Most of it was in 4D live, it was amazing! :cloud9: leaves little to the imagination. My playful little boy had his hands up by his face & feet up above his head! He was sucking on basically anything he could, feet, hands, cord & even the placenta at one point!! We took my toddler too who loved seeing his baby brother.
> 
> Here he is Toby/Joshua, we're waiting until we meet him to decide which name.
> 
> 4D live (the still images don't really do it justice)
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_18.jpg
> 
> 4D with his legs & hands up by his face.
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_5.jpg
> 
> Oh wow! The 4d live image is amazing!!!! Never seen one before
> Where did you have it done? XClick to expand...

It's a local private midwife clinic. They do all sorts of scans, anti-natal classes, private mw consultations & offer a Doula service. 

The scan was also a well being check so they checked my urine, bp, fundal height & commented on the fluid levels & health of the placenta. It was great to hear that all is looking perfect. His estimated weight is currently 2lb 3, the mw thinks he'll be another little baby at about 7lb. I really hope so as I want to reuse Xanders cute small baby clothes!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lauraemily-aww he is so cute on 4d! :) great pics! 

Rbourre-lovely bump! :)

Vickyandchick-don't feel fat-people seem to say the same phrases to pregnant women, and the your big one is one sadly! Your not fat, your growing a baby!


----------



## ljo1984

lauraemily17 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what people are talking about, all your bumps look perfect sizes to me.
> 
> We had our 4D scan today. Most of it was in 4D live, it was amazing! :cloud9: leaves little to the imagination. My playful little boy had his hands up by his face & feet up above his head! He was sucking on basically anything he could, feet, hands, cord & even the placenta at one point!! We took my toddler too who loved seeing his baby brother.
> 
> Here he is Toby/Joshua, we're waiting until we meet him to decide which name.
> 
> 4D live (the still images don't really do it justice)
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_18.jpg
> 
> 4D with his legs & hands up by his face.
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_5.jpg
> 
> Oh wow! The 4d live image is amazing!!!! Never seen one before
> Where did you have it done? XClick to expand...
> 
> It's a local private midwife clinic. They do all sorts of scans, anti-natal classes, private mw consultations & offer a Doula service.
> 
> The scan was also a well being check so they checked my urine, bp, fundal height & commented on the fluid levels & health of the placenta. It was great to hear that all is looking perfect. His estimated weight is currently 2lb 3, the mw thinks he'll be another little baby at about 7lb. I really hope so as I want to reuse Xanders cute small baby clothes!Click to expand...

I've a scan at leeds screening clinic on sat (4d) and it says there medically trained so do a full well being scan as part of it so that'll be different from my previous 4d's  but the live one is just amazing!!! Wish they did that one too.


----------



## vickyandchick

Lauraemily those scan photos are amazing! It's so wonderful what they can do nowadays :)

29 weeks for me today, it's getting so close and is all a bit more real:cloud9: I can't walk too far now without my back hurting and getting pains across the bottom of my bump, plus my feet swell in this heat and sciatica keeps playing up. The joys of being pregnant hey:haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Does anyone else get bad leg cramps in bed? If I'm not waking up to pee, my hips are hurting or legs cramping waking me too! :dohh:


----------



## AllStar

Leg cramps are awful! I've only had them a couple of times so far this pregnancy but I got them really bad quite frequently last time. It's so painful and my legs still hurt the next morning! Hope you aren't getting them too bad yo yo.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks Allstar :)

I swear, each pregnancy gets harder for me :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep, I'm getting mild leg cramps all the time now but thankfully only a couple of full on agonising ones. Hardly had any last time.


----------



## cntrygrl

I have a few dresses that make me look bigger also. I say to hell with the people saying "rude" things. If I'm comfy in them that is all that matters. 27 weeks today and glucose test this Monday :sick:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Wow amazing 4d scan lauraemily - wish i'd done one now! 

I actually feel pleased when people say I'm big! I just feel happy that I'm growing a baby and like cntrygirl says - as long as we're comfy that's what matters! People can be so rude though. 

I went to the docs this morning and just to reassure anyone with the same thing, new moles and more lumps/bumps in the breast are totally normal in pregnancy! She did examine just in case but all is fine.


----------



## rbourre

I am 13 days away from when everything went bad in my first pregnancy and I was admitted to the hospital and 23 days away from when my daughter was born. My blood pressure then was 165/120. It's actually been a little on the low side (for me) lately....117/78 this morning. I'm so happy with how everything is going and I just need the next few weeks to go fast so I can make it past that dreaded day. I have an OB appointment on Thursday and I need to ask about the glucose test and getting an ultrasound after 30 weeks to check on baby's growth since my daughter was IUGR.


----------



## ljo1984

I've not had leg cramps with any of mine but this time I'm getting them in my feet which is awful! I got cramp in both my feet in the pool on holiday!! Was interesting trying to get out lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

Has anyone else lost any of their plug? I've lost some today. Didn't loose any until I was induced last time. I don't think it's uncommon to loose bits early & it will regenerate but it's a little unnerving to see!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh been loosing tiny bits for a few weeks, remember it was the same last time too. And yeh it's only small amounts, not enough to mean anything and regenerates


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lauraemily-yes lost some with streaks of blood in too about 20 weeks this time. 
Rang the hospital for advice and they told me it regenerates. Sure it happened with dd2 too


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh my leg cramps! I get them maybe one or two nights a week and they are awful! Really, how bad is labor compared to those excruciating leg cramps because I wake up moaning and in tears with them. Always wakes DH up and he tried rubbing it for me which doesn't seem to do anything. If I can't handle a stupid leg cramp how am I going to handle hours and hours of labor cramps???? 

Rbourre - bet it will be such a huge relief to get past that day and still be pregnant! Good luck! 

Love the 4D images! I'm so jealous since ours were not nearly so good. I really may go back again and do another.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mamamac-you'll be fine in labour honey. You know your about to get something amazing so it spurs you on through the pain. Also you can get some pretty good pain relief! :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

lauraemily17 said:


> Has anyone else lost any of their plug? I've lost some today. Didn't loose any until I was induced last time. I don't think it's uncommon to loose bits early & it will regenerate but it's a little unnerving to see!

Yes a few times.


----------



## mommyberry

Lovely bumps and scans ladies!

Yoyo & Mamamac & others with cramps in the calves at night - It is completely because of dehydration. You are not drinking enough water. Increase it by a litre and cramps will be all gone!


----------



## rbourre

Bananas always helped when I got those cramps too. I force myself to eat them while pregnant even though I hate them.

We decided to name the baby Hudson David. I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## cntrygrl

It's weird, but I actually got the leg cramps at night when I had eaten bananas. Haven't had any since I stopped.


----------



## ljo1984

Had my first appointment birth the home birth team today in the comfort of my own home  was fantastic after 2 previous babies to have a mw who is on the same wave length as me and gets what and why I want certain things. So much more excited about it all now! Gonna make a start on birth room I think eeeeeek.


----------



## kel21

Love the name rbourre!


----------



## staceymxxx

MamaMac123 said:


> Kel - LOVE the nursery!!!
> 
> Mushy - What burger place?? I've been craving In n Out burger majorly all pregnancy and of course I'm in Canada no where close to one! So sad :( lol
> 
> Stacy - great scan pics!!! That face shot is amazing! Makes me want to spring for another 4D....it was too early at our gender scan to get good shots like that.
> 
> Congrats on all the anniversaries! Ours is still a couple months away but it'll be 4 years this time! Time sure flies! :)

Thankyou, he was happily sleeping away and she started prodding and poking him so he stuck his bottom lip out on the middle one.. he has such a little personality already its amazing! he loves classic music and a band called the overtones (he kicks everytime i put their cd on :cloud9: )


----------



## staceymxxx

ljo1984 said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what people are talking about, all your bumps look perfect sizes to me.
> 
> We had our 4D scan today. Most of it was in 4D live, it was amazing! :cloud9: leaves little to the imagination. My playful little boy had his hands up by his face & feet up above his head! He was sucking on basically anything he could, feet, hands, cord & even the placenta at one point!! We took my toddler too who loved seeing his baby brother.
> 
> Here he is Toby/Joshua, we're waiting until we meet him to decide which name.
> 
> 4D live (the still images don't really do it justice)
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_18.jpg
> 
> 4D with his legs & hands up by his face.
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_5.jpg
> 
> Oh wow! The 4d live image is amazing!!!! Never seen one before
> Where did you have it done? XClick to expand...

Is 4d and 4d live the same thing?


----------



## staceymxxx

I think i've lost some of my plug today, not much so i'm calm.. normally i'm in meltdown mode haha! x


----------



## newlywed2013

Think I lost a bit of mine the other day, but I am not sure as this is my first and I am not quite sure what it looks like...


----------



## newlywed2013

When is everyone planning on doing maternity photos?


----------



## lauraemily17

staceymxxx said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what people are talking about, all your bumps look perfect sizes to me.
> 
> We had our 4D scan today. Most of it was in 4D live, it was amazing! :cloud9: leaves little to the imagination. My playful little boy had his hands up by his face & feet up above his head! He was sucking on basically anything he could, feet, hands, cord & even the placenta at one point!! We took my toddler too who loved seeing his baby brother.
> 
> Here he is Toby/Joshua, we're waiting until we meet him to decide which name.
> 
> 4D live (the still images don't really do it justice)
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_18.jpg
> 
> 4D with his legs & hands up by his face.
> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/IMG_20140714_1_5.jpg
> 
> Oh wow! The 4d live image is amazing!!!! Never seen one before
> Where did you have it done? XClick to expand...
> 
> Is 4d and 4d live the same thing?Click to expand...

4d live is the top picture. It's a clearer more life like image and colour. Better when watching live rather than in pics, especially with my fidget boy who moved through the entire thing!


----------



## lauraemily17

newlywed2013 said:


> Think I lost a bit of mine the other day, but I am not sure as this is my first and I am not quite sure what it looks like...

Very very thick snot. Often green in colour too but not always. Not to be mistaken for the buckets of cervical mucus which is also common!


----------



## hopettc3

I'm curious when everyone is doing their maternity pictures too. I was thinking about a month or so before so I'm not so huge that I look uncomfortable. I don't want to be at the point that I just want baby out. I'll have to ask my photographers. They do maternity shots all the time so they probably have a good idea.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-yikes! If I drink anymore water, I'm going to have to camp out in the bathroom as I am up for a pee loads anyway! :haha:

Think your right though-I do wake up thirsty.

Rbourre-hope the next 11/12 days go quickly for you-I can imagine you'll feel better getting passed that mark your little girl was born prematurely. Not long! 


My baby feeling like a washing machine on full spin right now! Think he's turning breech again! :dohh:


----------



## kiki28

I have a blood test this morning ready for my 28 week midwife appointment :( Hate blood tests know it's for a good reason but really don't like them as I passed out after one once :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck with your blood test Kiki-I hate them too. Just look away when they do it, seems to make it easier I think :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Lovely name rbourre.

Yo yo, this little one has been doing spins and flips too I think. Feeling a lot of rolling movement as well as kicks. I'm a bit worried he's going head down again as we can't get our 3d scan for another couple of weeks when dh can get time off work and it's going to be difficult if he's all squished up, head down! We had our 3d scans with our first two at 24/24 weeks, never had one at 30ish, anyone had any experience having one that late?


----------



## Yo_Yo

I had my 3d scan at 26 weeks (but measured 27) he was head down and got good pics.
You should get some good ones I think. I had a bar if chocolate and fruit juice 5 minutes before I went in and it helped as he was super active. 

If they struggle, they may tell you to go for a walk to encourage him to move, but being head down shouldn't affect it. 

I've had scans with my last baby (though not 3d) up until 39 weeks. She was head down and got some fab pics of her face profile.


----------



## ljo1984

With my youngest she had her head down but her head was right back too so had to go for two walks lol. She moved in the end and got good pics. Can't wait for sat to see this one in 4d eeeeeek


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My son was head down from 17 weeks.


----------



## Elsa50501

Just had my glucose test this morning at my appt. Next appt is in 3 weeks, then I'm at every two weeks after that! Can't believe it:) This is the home stretch. Hubby and I neex to sign up for birthing classes for next month. They also gave me a pediatrition list and said to start looking for that now. Wow. It's busy time! 

In other news, my nursery glider is arriving from potterybarn kids on Tuesday. 

Question: we are doing a nursery with a crib, then I read that in the first 1-3 months the baby should sleep close by in the bedroom. Anyone with experience want to weigh in on this? I originally wasn't planning on a basinet, but now that i read the guidelines I don't know what the first few months will look like. Second + time mommies, what did you when baby came home?


----------



## Jcliff

Yes you will not mistake your plug when you loose if lol. I screamed when I lost mine with my dd. It was disgusting... But then my water broke an hour later!


Newlywed, did you pass your 3 hour glucose?


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> When is everyone planning on doing maternity photos?

I am doing mine in a little over 2 weeks at 29 weeks. I am doing them a bit early because my first was born at 29+5. I wanted to make sure I got them done just in case I get put on bed rest or baby happens to come early again. I won the photo shoot, it's not costing me anything so I figured it's not a big deal if they don't turn out great. I would have liked to do them around 32-34 weeks.

I had my daughter right beside me in a bassinet from months 2-5. She spent her first 2 months in the hospital or it would have been months 1-3. She was only just over 5 pounds when she came home so she fit in the bassinet until around 5 months old when she started rolling around too much so we switched to the crib in her own room.


----------



## jmandrews

Hi October Bumpkin Mama's! Hope all is well! not much longer! yay!

Thought I'd pop in and let you all know I had an ultrasound today. Baby is healthy and HB was 163bpm. I am 8 weeks 4 days due Feb 21. I am so relieved knowing my rainbow is here to stay. Thanks for all the support throughout these long months. I am excited to see announcements of the births of these october babies. Best wishes! keep in touch! I have a journal if you want to follow.
 



Attached Files:







babya2duefeb.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AllStar

Elsa we kept our babies in the room with us for the first few months in a Moses basket (think that's the same as a bassinet in the US?) that's the guidelines they give us here and also I slept a bit better knowing they were right next to me. We'll be doing the same again this time. 

Congrats on the scan JM!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

That's such great news jmandrews! And lovely scan picture! Congrats!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats JM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Awww jm-so pleased you had a great scan. Must be a big relief to see your little cute baby there! 
:)
Lovely pic


----------



## ljo1984

Fab scan JM 

I've had both my babies in our room for first 6 month and will with this one. Easier for feeding and it reduced risk of SIDS for them to be next to mum.


----------



## MamaMac123

JM - I'm so excited and happy for you!!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm so happy for you jm! Such a wonderful sight, that little bean with a lovely strong heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I have another heart/growth scan tomorrow, and a midwife appointment on Friday. Can't wait to see my little squiggle again! Hope he/she is still growing nicely, with a lovely healthy heart like last time.

So tired in this heat though. Got just over 6 weeks of work left...am so ready now! :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

Jcliff said:


> Yes you will not mistake your plug when you loose if lol. I screamed when I lost mine with my dd. It was disgusting... But then my water broke an hour later!
> 
> 
> Newlywed, did you pass your 3 hour glucose?


I have it tomorrow morning, I'm sooo nervous! :wacko:

Not so much nervous for passing or whatnot, but because I am the kind of person that has to eat the second I get up! :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

Hubby had to push his stomach out to try and match mine :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10492146_10152157838291924_2691498543603995276_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lauraemily17

Brilliant news JM! :happydance: 

Elsa - we kept our eldest in a Moses basket in our room until about 10 weeks then moved him into his own room. He actually slept a lot better in his own room, as did we. It'll all depend on baby what we do this time.


----------



## Loopy Laura

newlywed2013 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Yes you will not mistake your plug when you loose if lol. I screamed when I lost mine with my dd. It was disgusting... But then my water broke an hour later!
> 
> 
> Newlywed, did you pass your 3 hour glucose?
> 
> 
> I have it tomorrow morning, I'm sooo nervous! :wacko:
> 
> Not so much nervous for passing or whatnot, but because I am the kind of person that has to eat the second I get up! :haha:Click to expand...

I have my first glucose test tomorrow morning as well so fingers crossed for both of us! I have to fast from midnight tonight until the test at 11am so I have the same concerns as you. Breakfast is the first thing on my mind when I get up!


----------



## newlywed2013

Loopy Laura said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Yes you will not mistake your plug when you loose if lol. I screamed when I lost mine with my dd. It was disgusting... But then my water broke an hour later!
> 
> 
> Newlywed, did you pass your 3 hour glucose?
> 
> 
> I have it tomorrow morning, I'm sooo nervous! :wacko:
> 
> Not so much nervous for passing or whatnot, but because I am the kind of person that has to eat the second I get up! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first glucose test tomorrow morning as well so fingers crossed for both of us! I have to fast from midnight tonight until the test at 11am so I have the same concerns as you. Breakfast is the first thing on my mind when I get up!Click to expand...

I have to fast from 10 tonight until my appointment at 8, but it's 3 hours long so I wont be able to have food until after 11 either =( 

Good luck! 

They didn't have me fast for my 1 hour, and it was at 9am, so I got up at 7 and had a regular breakfast, toast, eggs, and a small glass of milk. I think I for sure wouldve passed it if they had told me to be more careful about what I had


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all so much! You are the sweetest group of ladies! I miss being here! Def not the same.


----------



## La Mere

Well, I am 27 wks today! Hello there 3rd trimester! I will take a bump pic later today. Baby is doing great, was putting on quite a show last night and as soon as I try to get DH to see baby stops, lol. Heart rate has been wonderful, 145-150 bpm. Haven't checked my fundal height in the last week as I can't find my measuring tape :/ I might have to get a new one when we go grocery shopping. My BP and weight gain have been really good over the last couple weeks. Can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone this time around!! 

Loving all the scan pics! Good luck to all those having tests done today/soon. 

JM- Congratulations on a sticky bean! :hugs: So happy for you!! You're little bean is due two days after my daughter's birthday! :haha:

Re: Leg cramps: I've been getting them usually when I wake up in the morning, though I'm not sure how I can be dehydrated in the least as I am drinking water constantly through out the day. :/ Oh well, guess I'll just have open the flood gates a little wider! :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well! Looking forward to seeing which of us has the first of our October babies!


----------



## kel21

Elsa50501 said:


> Just had my glucose test this morning at my appt. Next appt is in 3 weeks, then I'm at every two weeks after that! Can't believe it:) This is the home stretch. Hubby and I neex to sign up for birthing classes for next month. They also gave me a pediatrition list and said to start looking for that now. Wow. It's busy time!
> 
> In other news, my nursery glider is arriving from potterybarn kids on Tuesday.
> 
> Question: we are doing a nursery with a crib, then I read that in the first 1-3 months the baby should sleep close by in the bedroom. Anyone with experience want to weigh in on this? I originally wasn't planning on a basinet, but now that i read the guidelines I don't know what the first few months will look like. Second + time mommies, what did you when baby came home?

We had our ds in our room in a bassinet for 2 maybe 3 months. He slept so much better when we moved him to his own room! Not sure how long we will keep this one in our room :)



jmandrews said:


> Hi October Bumpkin Mama's! Hope all is well! not much longer! yay!
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and let you all know I had an ultrasound today. Baby is healthy and HB was 163bpm. I am 8 weeks 4 days due Feb 21. I am so relieved knowing my rainbow is here to stay. Thanks for all the support throughout these long months. I am excited to see announcements of the births of these october babies. Best wishes! keep in touch! I have a journal if you want to follow.

Congrats!


----------



## Loopy Laura

newlywed2013 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Yes you will not mistake your plug when you loose if lol. I screamed when I lost mine with my dd. It was disgusting... But then my water broke an hour later!
> 
> 
> Newlywed, did you pass your 3 hour glucose?
> 
> 
> I have it tomorrow morning, I'm sooo nervous! :wacko:
> 
> Not so much nervous for passing or whatnot, but because I am the kind of person that has to eat the second I get up! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have my first glucose test tomorrow morning as well so fingers crossed for both of us! I have to fast from midnight tonight until the test at 11am so I have the same concerns as you. Breakfast is the first thing on my mind when I get up!Click to expand...
> 
> I have to fast from 10 tonight until my appointment at 8, but it's 3 hours long so I wont be able to have food until after 11 either =(
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> They didn't have me fast for my 1 hour, and it was at 9am, so I got up at 7 and had a regular breakfast, toast, eggs, and a small glass of milk. I think I for sure wouldve passed it if they had told me to be more careful about what I hadClick to expand...

It's strange how they do things differently in different places! Good luck, you will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

Elsa - I've had all 5 of my babies in the same room as me for months and will do the same with the new one. Yes its recommended they sleep in the same room as you in their own bed to reduce the risk of sids. 
It makes night feeds a bit easier too having everything close by :)


----------



## staceymxxx

Baby will be in my room in moses basket (if he fits) i want a swinging crib instead though.. then when he outgrows that i will be in his room with him, we have a double bed going into nursery and a double bed in our room.. i love sleep so much and i know i wouldn't cope on little sleep with a full time job like OH, so if baby is having a restless night, teething etc i can just go in his room with him so OH can sleep :)


----------



## staceymxxx

I have to sell somethings already!!, we won a goody bag with brand new baby monitors in so selling them and going to get some cloth nappies for him :) 

Is anyone else using cloth?


----------



## newlywed2013

staceymxxx said:


> I have to sell somethings already!!, we won a goody bag with brand new baby monitors in so selling them and going to get some cloth nappies for him :)
> 
> Is anyone else using cloth?


i am making my own! well, my mom and I are ;)


----------



## zephyr

I used cloth with my twins up until last week! I decided to switch to disposables till baby is a couple of months old and hopefully when I start cloth again one or both twins will be toilet trained.
Kinda enjoying the break from cloth tbh :p


----------



## ashaz

Hey ladies

Glad to hear how well everyone is doing. Leg cramps occur almost every night for me. I know I drink plenty of water but some yoga poses and stretches have been helping some. 

Went to see my regular OB to ask his thoughts on my last ultrasound which showed too much amniotic fluid. He offered some relief saying that he knows I don't have gestational, and because I had the blood test for genetic abnormalities which showed negative he thinks I am just one of the lucky ones that have the extra fluid for no reason. They will heck again at 29/30 weeks and if still elevated I will need to have weekly ultrasounds and twice weekly stress tests but at least I know then baby boy is ok. Trying to stay positive!

Does everyone have a name yet for their little one? We are struggling between Hudson, Greyson or maxwell with middle name Parker. Anyone want to weigh in on their favorite?


----------



## rbourre

ashaz said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Glad to hear how well everyone is doing. Leg cramps occur almost every night for me. I know I drink plenty of water but some yoga poses and stretches have been helping some.
> 
> Went to see my regular OB to ask his thoughts on my last ultrasound which showed too much amniotic fluid. He offered some relief saying that he knows I don't have gestational, and because I had the blood test for genetic abnormalities which showed negative he thinks I am just one of the lucky ones that have the extra fluid for no reason. They will heck again at 29/30 weeks and if still elevated I will need to have weekly ultrasounds and twice weekly stress tests but at least I know then baby boy is ok. Trying to stay positive!
> 
> Does everyone have a name yet for their little one? We are struggling between Hudson, Greyson or maxwell with middle name Parker. Anyone want to weigh in on their favorite?

We are naming baby Hudson David so I will say Hudson is my favourite. :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

I like Maxwell but probably cos I have a Maximus and his name is almost always shortened to Max :p

Lilybelle was our chosen girls name but I have explored other belle names and there's 4 we will be choosing from now.
Felix for a boy.

no middle names yet as I was probably going to wait until after he/she is here and see what suits best.


----------



## newlywed2013

ashaz said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Glad to hear how well everyone is doing. Leg cramps occur almost every night for me. I know I drink plenty of water but some yoga poses and stretches have been helping some.
> 
> Went to see my regular OB to ask his thoughts on my last ultrasound which showed too much amniotic fluid. He offered some relief saying that he knows I don't have gestational, and because I had the blood test for genetic abnormalities which showed negative he thinks I am just one of the lucky ones that have the extra fluid for no reason. They will heck again at 29/30 weeks and if still elevated I will need to have weekly ultrasounds and twice weekly stress tests but at least I know then baby boy is ok. Trying to stay positive!
> 
> Does everyone have a name yet for their little one? We are struggling between Hudson, Greyson or maxwell with middle name Parker. Anyone want to weigh in on their favorite?

Greyson was our choice for a boy =)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

We will be having Alexander Thomas for our boy. Can't wait to meet him! Getting really overwhelmed again, especially with the thought of packing the hospital bag.


----------



## lauraemily17

ashaz said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Glad to hear how well everyone is doing. Leg cramps occur almost every night for me. I know I drink plenty of water but some yoga poses and stretches have been helping some.
> 
> Went to see my regular OB to ask his thoughts on my last ultrasound which showed too much amniotic fluid. He offered some relief saying that he knows I don't have gestational, and because I had the blood test for genetic abnormalities which showed negative he thinks I am just one of the lucky ones that have the extra fluid for no reason. They will heck again at 29/30 weeks and if still elevated I will need to have weekly ultrasounds and twice weekly stress tests but at least I know then baby boy is ok. Trying to stay positive!
> 
> Does everyone have a name yet for their little one? We are struggling between Hudson, Greyson or maxwell with middle name Parker. Anyone want to weigh in on their favorite?

I love maxwell. It was on my list but DH didn't like it :( Our little boy will be either Toby or Joshua but we're waiting until we meet him to decide. Middle names will be Stephen after DH & not decided on the second yet, although I really like Jack, just gotta convince DH!!


----------



## busytulip

ashaz said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Glad to hear how well everyone is doing. Leg cramps occur almost every night for me. I know I drink plenty of water but some yoga poses and stretches have been helping some.
> 
> Went to see my regular OB to ask his thoughts on my last ultrasound which showed too much amniotic fluid. He offered some relief saying that he knows I don't have gestational, and because I had the blood test for genetic abnormalities which showed negative he thinks I am just one of the lucky ones that have the extra fluid for no reason. They will heck again at 29/30 weeks and if still elevated I will need to have weekly ultrasounds and twice weekly stress tests but at least I know then baby boy is ok. Trying to stay positive!
> 
> Does everyone have a name yet for their little one? We are struggling between Hudson, Greyson or maxwell with middle name Parker. Anyone want to weigh in on their favorite?

Will be thinking of you concerning amnio fluid levels. :hugs:
I think with the middle name Parker I like Hudson the best.

We are still working on names for either gender, but we do have a short list. My husband has been very busy with work lately and has even had to go out of town for a week at a time. Then when he is home we have remodeling projects taking place. So it's really just been a matter of sitting down and having a chat about it.

Newlywed and Loopy - FX'd for negative test results for GD


----------



## AllStar

Love everybody's names  our little man will be Jackson with the middle name Flynn. The kids already refer to bump as Jackson, it's so cute :) 

I have my 28 week appointment tomorrow, I love my mw so much but she's terrible at taking blood! Lol guaranteed to have a few puncture wounds and a bruise by the evening! Have to call and book my whooping cough jag too, anyone else had theirs yet?


----------



## cntrygrl

Ashaz-- Lol we are using Parker as our little boy's first name and Jay as a middle name as it's DH's name.


----------



## kel21

I like the name Hudson :)

Our lo will either be Benjamin Thomas or Samuel Thomas. I already refer to him as Ben! Lol

I have a dr appt tomorrow and planned on asking about that shot. I couldn't remember when we are supposed to do it.


----------



## La Mere

I like Maxwell Parker. :) We haven't decided on any names for this little one really, probably just going to wait until we meet them to decide on a name just like we did with their big sister and brother. But we (meaning I, ) do have a list going.

Have any of you ladies been convinced that you knew what you were having only by the fact you could only think of names for only one gender or the other? With my daughter I could really only think of girl names, but thought she was a boy anyway and with my son I could only think of boy names... so far with this one I am only having luck with girl names.. could it be a sign?LOL

Kel- My Dh's name is Benjamin Andrew and my son's name is Samuel Owen, lol.

Good luck to the with GD tests coming up. Fx'd for negative results!


----------



## StarBrites

So many boy names! They are all so cute! We had a really hard time coming up with boy names before we found out we were having a girl. You guys have some really great ideas :) As for us, our girl is named Elysia Marie (uh-lee-see-uh) and we call her Ellie for short. After this Sunday I only have 10 weeks left until due date! Holy cow!!


----------



## rbourre

I had an OB appointment today. Everything was great and baby is measuring a week ahead. I am still not back to my pre-pregnancy weight but getting close. I've gained 2.5 pounds since my last appointment. I will have an ultrasound on August 21 to check on his growth and I also have my pre-admit and a regular appointment that morning so it will be a long day.

I am going to do my glucose test tomorrow morning. My husband has the day off so I will go and get it done while he's around to watch our daughter.


----------



## StarBrites

La Mere said:


> Have any of you ladies been convinced that you knew what you were having only by the fact you could only think of names for only one gender or the other? With my daughter I could really only think of girl names, but thought she was a boy anyway and with my son I could only think of boy names... so far with this one I am only having luck with girl names.. could it be a sign?LOL

Yes! That's how I felt. For some reason I knew we were having a girl the whole time and I could come up with a huge list of girl names I really loved, but when it came to boy names I barely liked anything! We'd probably still be trying to figure one out at this stage, we named her almost instantly when we found out she was a girl, lol.


----------



## GeralynB

Pretty sure our little man will be Collin David Philip. DH has started to refer to my bump as Collin so I guess he likes it


----------



## kel21

La Mere said:


> I like Maxwell Parker. :) We haven't decided on any names for this little one really, probably just going to wait until we meet them to decide on a name just like we did with their big sister and brother. But we (meaning I, ) do have a list going.
> 
> Have any of you ladies been convinced that you knew what you were having only by the fact you could only think of names for only one gender or the other? With my daughter I could really only think of girl names, but thought she was a boy anyway and with my son I could only think of boy names... so far with this one I am only having luck with girl names.. could it be a sign?LOL
> 
> Kel- My Dh's name is Benjamin Andrew and my son's name is Samuel Owen, lol.
> 
> Good luck to the with GD tests coming up. Fx'd for negative results!

Lol!


----------



## newlywed2013

well ladies, looks like I failed the the hour test too :(


----------



## Loopy Laura

newlywed2013 said:


> well ladies, looks like I failed the the hour test too :(

Oh no - they tell you that quick? I don't find out till tomorrow. What are the next steps for you? Sorry to hear that but at least you will be closely monitored :hugs:


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm loving the names. If I was to have a boy it would have been Benjamin but I agree that I found girls names a lot easier and that's what I'm having. Mine will be Chloe Freya.


----------



## newlywed2013

Loopy Laura said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies, looks like I failed the the hour test too :(
> 
> Oh no - they tell you that quick? I don't find out till tomorrow. What are the next steps for you? Sorry to hear that but at least you will be closely monitored :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, the clinic I go to is attached to the hospital, so the samples don't have to go very far. 

I have to meet a specialist and try and control with diet, if I can't then I have to do insulin.


----------



## Jcliff

Bummer


----------



## staceymxxx

newlywed2013 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I have to sell somethings already!!, we won a goody bag with brand new baby monitors in so selling them and going to get some cloth nappies for him :)
> 
> Is anyone else using cloth?
> 
> 
> i am making my own! well, my mom and I are ;)Click to expand...

Really? i want to see pics :)


----------



## staceymxxx

So lucky i passed my glucose test! 

On the subject of names our baby is been called Alistair, we're double barrelling our surnames too so his name has ended up sounding like a doctor lol!


----------



## Loopy Laura

newlywed2013 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies, looks like I failed the the hour test too :(
> 
> Oh no - they tell you that quick? I don't find out till tomorrow. What are the next steps for you? Sorry to hear that but at least you will be closely monitored :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the clinic I go to is attached to the hospital, so the samples don't have to go very far.
> 
> I have to meet a specialist and try and control with diet, if I can't then I have to do insulin.Click to expand...

I'm sure you will be able to control it with diet. :thumbup:


----------



## busytulip

StarBrites said:


> So many boy names! They are all so cute! We had a really hard time coming up with boy names before we found out we were having a girl. You guys have some really great ideas :) As for us, our girl is named Elysia Marie (uh-lee-see-uh) and we call her Ellie for short. After this Sunday I only have 10 weeks left until due date! Holy cow!!

I love your girls' name. Our youngest is named Eliana Noelle and we call her Ellie for short as well.


Newylwed, I am sorry to hear that you didn't pass. Please don't let it get you down. Prayers that you'll have an easy time controlling it with diet.


AFM I had an appt. with my OB this afternoon. I gained a few pounds since the last visit. I am still down 13 lbs from pre-pregnancy weight but I am moving in the right direction at least. The baby looks and sounds great so I couldn't ask for anything more. Oh except the exam room they had put me in had just been painted the night before, the fumes were so noxious :sick: It took all I had not be sick all over their floors.


----------



## mommyberry

JM - Hearty congratulations on your Feb baby!!! The picture is just perfect. I could see the little cord and placenta too. Have a healthy & happy 9 months.

Lovely names all you ladies! We are going to wait until the baby is here.

Newlywed - Sorry about the test. I understand how horrible it is to have diet restrictions during ripe months of pregnancy! :hugs:

I just got my glucose test results but I'm not sure whether it is a pass or a fail? :wacko:
The plasma level on fast and in the first hour after glucose are within the range but the second hour level is a little over. It should have been <153 and it is 168. I'll have to wait until Saturday for my OB to tell me what exactly that means. It looks like a fail to me. :nope:

Signed up for classes since last weekend and DH is all shaken up about my labor time. He is too sensitive to pain and he was saying that if he saw me bawling in pain... he would just faint. :haha:

I want my maternity / pregnancy photoshoot in August 2nd week... i.e., 31~32ish weeks. And we plan to co-sleep with the baby in the bassinet atleast until he starts rolling over. Just a matter of convenience as Zephyr said. :)

Have my 28 week ultrasound this Saturday ... eek Can't wait to see the LO... its been over 2 months since I last saw him. He must be much bigger now!


----------



## newlywed2013

mommyberry said:


> JM - Hearty congratulations on your Feb baby!!! The picture is just perfect. I could see the little cord and placenta too. Have a healthy & happy 9 months.
> 
> Lovely names all you ladies! We are going to wait until the baby is here.
> 
> Newlywed - Sorry about the test. I understand how horrible it is to have diet restrictions during ripe months of pregnancy! :hugs:
> 
> I just got my glucose test results but I'm not sure whether it is a pass or a fail? :wacko:
> The plasma level on fast and in the first hour after glucose are within the range but the second hour level is a little over. It should have been <153 and it is 168. I'll have to wait until Saturday for my OB to tell me what exactly that means. It looks like a fail to me. :nope:
> 
> Signed up for classes since last weekend and DH is all shaken up about my labor time. He is too sensitive to pain and he was saying that if he saw me bawling in pain... he would just faint. :haha:
> 
> I want my maternity / pregnancy photoshoot in August 2nd week... i.e., 31~32ish weeks. And we plan to co-sleep with the baby in the bassinet atleast until he starts rolling over. Just a matter of convenience as Zephyr said. :)
> 
> Have my 28 week ultrasound this Saturday ... eek Can't wait to see the LO... its been over 2 months since I last saw him. He must be much bigger now!

Thank you. They wanted my one hour to be under 140 and it was 149, so I had to go back for the 3 hour.


----------



## MamaMac123

Sorry everyone dealing with the failed glucose tests. I'm worried about that one myself. Not sure when I'll have it yet. Probably will get it scheduled at my next apt. 

We are going to be cloth diapering our little ones. I just ordered the last few diapers we need :) can't wait till they arrive! 

We are going to have the twins sleeping in a pack n play (with the bottom raised up to the higher point) next to my side of the bed at least for the first little bit. Once they start rolling they'll need to go to their own beds. 

Love all the names! We're going with Brooke Alishea Rose and James Phillip Adam. We already call them Brooke and a James. :) 

25 Weeks Today! Yay! :happydance: 

Back in January before I got pregnant we bought tickets to see Katy Perry. The concert is tomorrow night! I'm super excited but also nervous about how I'll handle being at a concert for several hours. Hope the people in front of me don't want to stand the entire time or I won't make it!


----------



## newlywed2013

staceymxxx said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I have to sell somethings already!!, we won a goody bag with brand new baby monitors in so selling them and going to get some cloth nappies for him :)
> 
> Is anyone else using cloth?
> 
> 
> i am making my own! well, my mom and I are ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Really? i want to see pics :)Click to expand...

a few of my most recent ones ;)
 



Attached Files:







10417804_10152092748256924_4086854288051445895_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-12 11.46.07.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-16 20.30.53.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-16 20.31.19.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Those are adorable newlywed! And am I understanding that you failed your 3 hour test as well? If so I'm sorry that sucks! Hopefully it'll be just as easy as adjusting your diet and not needing insulin. 

I've been visiting with my sister this past week, and have got to spend lots of time with my nieces and nephew. I was most excited about my nephew since I haven't been able to see him much since his dad got custody a few years ago. And I absolutely hate to say that he annoys me. I love him, oh I do! But ever since his dad got custody he's turned into such a brat! He's 6 years old and never wants to do anything for himself. He literally cried yesterday morning because no one would cut his waffles for him, cause he didn't want to do it himself. I wanted to be more excited and I feel awful for being annoyed by him. I just hope he gets better when he's older!


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> mommyberry said:
> 
> 
> JM - Hearty congratulations on your Feb baby!!! The picture is just perfect. I could see the little cord and placenta too. Have a healthy & happy 9 months.
> 
> Lovely names all you ladies! We are going to wait until the baby is here.
> 
> Newlywed - Sorry about the test. I understand how horrible it is to have diet restrictions during ripe months of pregnancy! :hugs:
> 
> I just got my glucose test results but I'm not sure whether it is a pass or a fail? :wacko:
> The plasma level on fast and in the first hour after glucose are within the range but the second hour level is a little over. It should have been <153 and it is 168. I'll have to wait until Saturday for my OB to tell me what exactly that means. It looks like a fail to me. :nope:
> 
> Signed up for classes since last weekend and DH is all shaken up about my labor time. He is too sensitive to pain and he was saying that if he saw me bawling in pain... he would just faint. :haha:
> 
> I want my maternity / pregnancy photoshoot in August 2nd week... i.e., 31~32ish weeks. And we plan to co-sleep with the baby in the bassinet atleast until he starts rolling over. Just a matter of convenience as Zephyr said. :)
> 
> Have my 28 week ultrasound this Saturday ... eek Can't wait to see the LO... its been over 2 months since I last saw him. He must be much bigger now!
> 
> Thank you. They wanted my one hour to be under 140 and it was 149, so I had to go back for the 3 hour.Click to expand...




mommyberry said:


> JM - Hearty congratulations on your Feb baby!!! The picture is just perfect. I could see the little cord and placenta too. Have a healthy & happy 9 months.
> 
> Lovely names all you ladies! We are going to wait until the baby is here.
> 
> Newlywed - Sorry about the test. I understand how horrible it is to have diet restrictions during ripe months of pregnancy! :hugs:
> 
> I just got my glucose test results but I'm not sure whether it is a pass or a fail? :wacko:
> The plasma level on fast and in the first hour after glucose are within the range but the second hour level is a little over. It should have been <153 and it is 168. I'll have to wait until Saturday for my OB to tell me what exactly that means. It looks like a fail to me. :nope:
> 
> Signed up for classes since last weekend and DH is all shaken up about my labor time. He is too sensitive to pain and he was saying that if he saw me bawling in pain... he would just faint. :haha:
> 
> I want my maternity / pregnancy photoshoot in August 2nd week... i.e., 31~32ish weeks. And we plan to co-sleep with the baby in the bassinet atleast until he starts rolling over. Just a matter of convenience as Zephyr said. :)
> 
> Have my 28 week ultrasound this Saturday ... eek Can't wait to see the LO... its been over 2 months since I last saw him. He must be much bigger now!




newlywed2013 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I have to sell somethings already!!, we won a goody bag with brand new baby monitors in so selling them and going to get some cloth nappies for him :)
> 
> Is anyone else using cloth?
> 
> 
> i am making my own! well, my mom and I are ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Really? i want to see pics :)Click to expand...
> 
> a few of my most recent ones ;)Click to expand...

Sorry about the failed tests ladies :hugs:

Those are so cute newlywed!


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Those are adorable newlywed! And am I understanding that you failed your 3 hour test as well? If so I'm sorry that sucks! Hopefully it'll be just as easy as adjusting your diet and not needing insulin.
> 
> I've been visiting with my sister this past week, and have got to spend lots of time with my nieces and nephew. I was most excited about my nephew since I haven't been able to see him much since his dad got custody a few years ago. And I absolutely hate to say that he annoys me. I love him, oh I do! But ever since his dad got custody he's turned into such a brat! He's 6 years old and never wants to do anything for himself. He literally cried yesterday morning because no one would cut his waffles for him, cause he didn't want to do it himself. I wanted to be more excited and I feel awful for being annoyed by him. I just hope he gets better when he's older!

I did, thank you. I'm hoping so too. I have a friend that just had a baby that also had gestational diabetes so I know I'm going to lean on her a lot for advice and support.


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies sorry I've been Mia lately. Since we got back from vacation it's been nuts around here. I seriously feel like there aren't enough hours in the day. I've been having some insomnia which makes it so much worse because I'm wide awake at night and feeling so tired during the day. Ugh. Nothing I do feels like it's working out...lol it's probably all in my head but every time I call the 3d place I have to leave a message and no one is calling back. It's across the hall from our obgyn and when I had my appt on Wednesday at 9am they weren't even open..with no hours posted but the sign says walk ins welcome...like hello how can I walk in if you don't post your hours or return your calls. 

Frustrating....

On top of that my laptop crashed awhile back and I've been spending so much time trying to fix it because I want to make decorations in my cricut machine and print stuff for my baby shower next weekend. 

Speaking of that, I we were originally doing co-Ed but dh said no do just girls so when I sent the invites out I addressed just girls and now that people are Rsvping it's turning Into a co-Ed party anyway so I'm praying right now that we have beautiful weather because 40 people are not going to fit inside my sisters house. Eeek!!! 

I honestly can not wait for it to all be over with.....

Sorry for the major vent. Baby showers are stressful when to couple it with lack of sleep


----------



## kiki28

My lil one is going to be Ethan Michael :)

Going to book a 3D scan today for the next week or too as I really want to see him again :)


----------



## StarBrites

2:30am and I can't sleep cause LO is rolling up a storm. She's very active tonight. It's quite uncomfortable :( I love feeling her move but her rolling around hurts more than the kicks/punches! I wonder if baby moving causes so much pain for anyone else or if I'm just alone! It doesn't seem normal.. She's causing me BHs too by rolling around on my bladder making me have to pee


----------



## Yo_Yo

StarBrites said:


> 2:30am and I can't sleep cause LO is rolling up a storm. She's very active tonight. It's quite uncomfortable :( I love feeling her move but her rolling around hurts more than the kicks/punches! I wonder if baby moving causes so much pain for anyone else or if I'm just alone! It doesn't seem normal.. She's causing me BHs too by rolling around on my bladder making me have to pee

Aww-it's cute she is being really active, but ouch it hurts sometimes! Especially when they treat your bladder as something to bounce on!

Yes-happens to me too-feels like a washing machine going crazy quite often. Feels like my baby is trying to break out :haha:

Totally normal though


----------



## vickyandchick

StarBrites said:


> 2:30am and I can't sleep cause LO is rolling up a storm. She's very active tonight. It's quite uncomfortable :( I love feeling her move but her rolling around hurts more than the kicks/punches! I wonder if baby moving causes so much pain for anyone else or if I'm just alone! It doesn't seem normal.. She's causing me BHs too by rolling around on my bladder making me have to pee

Yes I find rolling hurts too, when he rolls it feels like a whale coming out of the water:haha: 
However he has a new talent of punching my downstairs and bladder and that is definitely not comfortable :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My DH felt the baby kick for the first time yesterday.


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Sorry about the test. Hoping you won't have to do the insulin shots.

I'm loving all the names everyone is picking out. We have finished painting and putting the baby furniture together. Now it's time to get some decorations on the wall.


----------



## staceymxxx

mommyberry said:


> JM - Hearty congratulations on your Feb baby!!! The picture is just perfect. I could see the little cord and placenta too. Have a healthy & happy 9 months.
> 
> Lovely names all you ladies! We are going to wait until the baby is here.
> 
> Newlywed - Sorry about the test. I understand how horrible it is to have diet restrictions during ripe months of pregnancy! :hugs:
> 
> I just got my glucose test results but I'm not sure whether it is a pass or a fail? :wacko:
> The plasma level on fast and in the first hour after glucose are within the range but the second hour level is a little over. It should have been <153 and it is 168. I'll have to wait until Saturday for my OB to tell me what exactly that means. It looks like a fail to me. :nope:
> 
> Signed up for classes since last weekend and DH is all shaken up about my labor time. He is too sensitive to pain and he was saying that if he saw me bawling in pain... he would just faint. :haha:
> 
> I want my maternity / pregnancy photoshoot in August 2nd week... i.e., 31~32ish weeks. And we plan to co-sleep with the baby in the bassinet atleast until he starts rolling over. Just a matter of convenience as Zephyr said. :)
> 
> Have my 28 week ultrasound this Saturday ... eek Can't wait to see the LO... its been over 2 months since I last saw him. He must be much bigger now!

Haha your OH sounds a breeze compared to mine - mine is that squeamish he was knocked sick when he saw the dog be sick, i shouldn't laugh but my labour will be fun, i will be more concentrating on keeping him awake or prising the gas and air off him! :haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

MamaMac123 said:


> Sorry everyone dealing with the failed glucose tests. I'm worried about that one myself. Not sure when I'll have it yet. Probably will get it scheduled at my next apt.
> 
> We are going to be cloth diapering our little ones. I just ordered the last few diapers we need :) can't wait till they arrive!
> 
> We are going to have the twins sleeping in a pack n play (with the bottom raised up to the higher point) next to my side of the bed at least for the first little bit. Once they start rolling they'll need to go to their own beds.
> 
> Love all the names! We're going with Brooke Alishea Rose and James Phillip Adam. We already call them Brooke and a James. :)
> 
> 25 Weeks Today! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Back in January before I got pregnant we bought tickets to see Katy Perry. The concert is tomorrow night! I'm super excited but also nervous about how I'll handle being at a concert for several hours. Hope the people in front of me don't want to stand the entire time or I won't make it!

You will be fine, do you have seats or is it standing? 

Also with you been 25 weeks today does that mean you have about 13 weeks left? I know in my area twin pregnancy are induced at 38 weeks x


----------



## staceymxxx

newlywed2013 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> I have to sell somethings already!!, we won a goody bag with brand new baby monitors in so selling them and going to get some cloth nappies for him :)
> 
> Is anyone else using cloth?
> 
> 
> i am making my own! well, my mom and I are ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Really? i want to see pics :)Click to expand...
> 
> a few of my most recent ones ;)Click to expand...

I love them!!!! I need to learn how to make my own, i've gone on a ebay spending spree, can get birth to potty ones for about £2 each, ive bought about 30 lol!


----------



## kel21

StarBrites said:


> 2:30am and I can't sleep cause LO is rolling up a storm. She's very active tonight. It's quite uncomfortable :( I love feeling her move but her rolling around hurts more than the kicks/punches! I wonder if baby moving causes so much pain for anyone else or if I'm just alone! It doesn't seem normal.. She's causing me BHs too by rolling around on my bladder making me have to pee

Yes my lo limes to roll too, I'd rather he just punch me! Lol



CharmedKirsty said:


> My DH felt the baby kick for the first time yesterday.

Yay!

Sprite I hope everything goes smoothly for yor shower!


----------



## Jcliff

Baby boy so active all the time, he feels like he's transverse most of the time ouch


----------



## newlywed2013

Baby freaks out if I set my arm or anything on my stomach! She goes crazy kicking and punching!


----------



## StarBrites

newlywed2013 said:


> Baby freaks out if I set my arm or anything on my stomach! She goes crazy kicking and punching!

Hahah mine does that too! If I'm lying down with my tablet or a book and rest it on my belly she goes nuts!


----------



## cntrygrl

I have this same thing happen. It doesn't matter what I rest there he feels the need to kick it.


----------



## noshowjo

My last day in 2nd tri today , 3rd tri here I come . So excited 

Midwife app next week . Then whooping cough injection .. My big target next us 30 weeks .


----------



## rbourre

StarBrites said:


> 2:30am and I can't sleep cause LO is rolling up a storm. She's very active tonight. It's quite uncomfortable :( I love feeling her move but her rolling around hurts more than the kicks/punches! I wonder if baby moving causes so much pain for anyone else or if I'm just alone! It doesn't seem normal.. She's causing me BHs too by rolling around on my bladder making me have to pee

My baby rolls a lot too. I don't find it hurts but it's uncomfortable and feels weird. I was telling my husband earlier that it feels like he's rolling up and down almost like how a kid would roll down a hill.

I'm so tired today. We are officially moving tomorrow. We moved the last of the small stuff today so all that's really left is the furniture and appliances to move tomorrow. I finished setting up the kitchen at the new house, set up my daughters play room and organized her bedroom a bit. We also had our internet installed today. Now, it's relaxing before we finish cleaning the old house and go out for dinner tonight since it's our 5 year wedding anniversary today (and 12 years together as of yesterday).


----------



## sprite30

I can def feel baby whooshing around in there like she's in a washing machine and just recently she's begun pushing very hard in one spot especially when I laying on my right side. She hates it she doesn't stop pushing until I move. And she'll push right above my belly button. I thought it was so weird so day I felt a really hard lump and I was like hmmm that's strange so I layed down and it went away so I was like huh ...and then just the other day I was laying down and I felt her pulling so I put my hand on it and it was the same hard lump as before and as soon as she stopped pushing it went away. It was so weird yet so cool all at the same time lol


----------



## La Mere

I found this gender predictor and surprisingly it was right for both of my older kids. Hoping it's right for this little one! Thought it would be cool if some of the girls who know what they are having tried it out... as well as they other team yellow mamas! 

https://www.select-baby-gender.com/gender-prediction-test

Also here is the link for my gender guessing pool: https://expectnet.com/game.php


----------



## sprite30

It was right for me and ironically all the other predictors were wrong so I am very suprised that this one said girl.


----------



## ljo1984

La Mere said:


> I found this gender predictor and surprisingly it was right for both of my older kids. Hoping it's right for this little one! Thought it would be cool if some of the girls who know what they are having tried it out... as well as they other team yellow mamas!
> 
> https://www.select-baby-gender.com/gender-prediction-test
> 
> Also here is the link for my gender guessing pool: https://expectnet.com/game.php

I love that gender predictor!! I did my first baby I lost using due date and came out girl which I knew she was, girl for my eldest, couldn't decide with my youngest (which is quite accurate still cause she's very much a tom boy lol) and says girl for this one (everyone says it had a girly nub and girl in skull theory soooooo) we'll see! X


----------



## La Mere

It's saying girl for me too! I was so surprised when it came up girl for my oldest and boy for my youngest! These things are hardly ever right.. think I definitely just found a new favorite predictor, lol!


----------



## staceymxxx

All gender predictors have said boy for me.. i've done about 5. I'm having a boy! :)


----------



## ljo1984

I really like that one, Chinese ones have always been wrong. I probably am having a girl, I'm a girl producing machine lol. X


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

That calculator says I'm having a girl. I have no idea what I'm having, but most of the Chinese ones say boy for me. Going by the shettles method of prediction, I should be having a girl. About 11 weeks til we find out! :dance:


----------



## rbourre

It says it can't determine gender for this baby (it's a boy). It guessed my daughter right.


----------



## GeralynB

That predictor is wrong for me...it says girl. I'm having a boy


----------



## SoBlessedMama

La Mere said:


> I found this gender predictor and surprisingly it was right for both of my older kids. Hoping it's right for this little one! Thought it would be cool if some of the girls who know what they are having tried it out... as well as they other team yellow mamas!
> 
> https://www.select-baby-gender.com/gender-prediction-test
> 
> Also here is the link for my gender guessing pool: https://expectnet.com/game.php

Nope--it said my 4 year old son was a girl lol. It couldn't determine for this one, but we've seen very clearly on US that he is a boy. : )

I plugged in the due date for the baby we lost in December, and it said girl. We don't know the sex of that baby, but I always kind of had the feeling it was a girl.

Fun to try, though!! : )


----------



## Jcliff

Last time it sAid girl and it was right this time it's wrong. Said girl again but he's def a boy!


----------



## kel21

It said boy for this lo and that is correct! It said it could not determine gender for my son.


----------



## Loopy Laura

That predictor says I'm having a girl which is correct. The Chinese predictor was also correct!


----------



## La Mere

This is the only one that has been correct for me at all. All the other has said my daughter was a boy and my son was a girl, lol


----------



## kiki28

It said girl for me but he's definitely a little boy  other gender predictors have been right though :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

It said couldn't determine for me, which I don't quite understand how that happens. The Chinese gender predictor was right for me though.


----------



## vickyandchick

Said girl for me but he's definitely all boy :) Chinese gender predictor was right though


----------



## Laelani

Sorry to hear about the glucose testing not going well for some of you.

In terms of baby names our little guy's first name will be Carson but we are not sure on middle. We are thinking Carson Eli. 

The gender prediction thing was right for me. It says boy. :)


----------



## newlywed2013

Just had my first completely random bloody nose... Ick. 
But conveniently enough, it was in the shower :haha:


----------



## noshowjo

Yeah iv had a few bloody noses .. What's that all about then .


----------



## staceymxxx

I've had a few nose bleeds this pregnancy, think its to do with blood pressure not 100% though.


----------



## rbourre

We are all moved in to our new house. I love it so much more than my old house. 

I'm also 27 weeks today. Third trimester, woohoo!


----------



## lauraemily17

I had 3 in 1 week but non since. It's due to the extra blood volume and weaker veins caused by the relaxin hormone.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on third tri and the new house rbourre 

Anyone else getting really tired again? The past few days I could have easily had an afternoon nap and I've been ready for my bed as soon as the kids have gone to theirs! When I was pregnant with dd, ds still used to nap during the day so sometimes I would nap with him but I have no napping children this time round lol thankfully dh, when he's off is amazing and is always sending me off to bed for a bit when possible.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

AllStar said:


> Congrats on third tri and the new house rbourre
> 
> Anyone else getting really tired again? The past few days I could have easily had an afternoon nap and I've been ready for my bed as soon as the kids have gone to theirs! When I was pregnant with dd, ds still used to nap during the day so sometimes I would nap with him but I have no napping children this time round lol thankfully dh, when he's off is amazing and is always sending me off to bed for a bit when possible.

Yes!!! I'm so sleepy, and my appetite has gotten ridiculous. I think if I didn't have to wake up to eat, I could sleep all day lol.


----------



## rbourre

AllStar said:


> Congrats on third tri and the new house rbourre
> 
> Anyone else getting really tired again? The past few days I could have easily had an afternoon nap and I've been ready for my bed as soon as the kids have gone to theirs! When I was pregnant with dd, ds still used to nap during the day so sometimes I would nap with him but I have no napping children this time round lol thankfully dh, when he's off is amazing and is always sending me off to bed for a bit when possible.

Thanks. :thumbup:

I've been really tired lately too but I've been really busy. I've also started peeing a lot more than just a few days ago. I woke up 4 times last night between 11 and 7:30 to pee. Good thing my new house has a bathroom right beside my bedroom.


----------



## newlywed2013

I have started peeing more too, and super tired again! Also think some nausea is coming back :(


----------



## vickyandchick

I've been exhausted lately, doesn't help that it's so hot either. Also for the first time I feel sick a lot, making up for no morning sickness in 1st tri :(

FINALLY got a 4d scan booked:dance: I'll be 31 weeks so hope I haven't left it too late or I'll cry:haha:


----------



## Elsa50501

La Mere said:


> I found this gender predictor and surprisingly it was right for both of my older kids. Hoping it's right for this little one! Thought it would be cool if some of the girls who know what they are having tried it out... as well as they other team yellow mamas!
> 
> https://www.select-baby-gender.com/gender-prediction-test
> 
> Also here is the link for my gender guessing pool: https://expectnet.com/game.php

I'm having a girl and I got predicted a girl (I even put in Sept after I put in Oct in case I went early). It still predicted correctly. However, it's got a 50/50 chance of being right, lol.


----------



## StarBrites

Definitely been more tired the past few weeks. I don't know if it has to do with my anemia or just regular pregnancy tiredness. I've also been peeing like every 20 minutes :( Out of breath a lot and my nose has been bloody inside and there's a painful scab in one of my nostrils. Ugggh!


----------



## kel21

Elsa50501 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I found this gender predictor and surprisingly it was right for both of my older kids. Hoping it's right for this little one! Thought it would be cool if some of the girls who know what they are having tried it out... as well as they other team yellow mamas!
> 
> https://www.select-baby-gender.com/gender-prediction-test
> 
> Also here is the link for my gender guessing pool: https://expectnet.com/game.php
> 
> I'm having a girl and I got predicted a girl (I even put in Sept after I put in Oct in case I went early). It still predicted correctly. However, it's got a 50/50 chance of being right, lol.Click to expand...

I did the same thing and it was still right for me too! Lol

So I had an ob appt on friday. Found out I am borderline anemic, but everything else was perfect:happydance: I now go back every 2 weeks :) And they gave me a worksheet that I have to record my kick counts starting now until I deliver. Anyone else have to start counting so soon?


----------



## StarBrites

Usually starting around 28-30 weeks is when they recommend to start doing kick counts. Mine didn't give me a sheet or tell me to do it everyday but sometimes I'll take time out of a day to make sure she's doing alright. She's pretty active so if I haven't felt her for awhile then I'll do one, she's usually up to 10 by no later than 20 minutes.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I've started leaking colostrum in the last couple of days 

Only from the left side though...I assumed if I leaked it'd be both sides.

Anyone else?


----------



## Laelani

I have also been noticing I am getting super tired again too. 

Did my RH injection today. Took a slight reaction to it I guess you could say. After the needle was out and everything was over they got me to wait to make sure I wasn't going to take an allergic reaction. Well I didn't take an allergic reaction but my blood pressure dropped in a big way. It went from normal to 90 in seconds and that caused a weird reaction. I got really pale, I was really sweaty, a little cold, my ears were ringing so bad I couldn't hear anything, and I got super thirsty. They gave me an oxygen mask to keep me breathing properly and I knew that I needed to keep my eyes open and try to stay alert or else I would faint. I used to get the same way when I would get blood work taken when I was younger so at least I knew what was up. 

When all of that was over they gave me some water and made me sit for a bit and took my blood pressure 3-4 times to make sure it was going to stay normal again and they gave me a glass of water to drink. They also checked baby's heartbeat to make sure he wasn't having any reaction since I almost fainted and all that but he was just fine. 

Everything is all good now though the spot where the needle was it fairly tender, which is normal. :)

Anyone else have any similar experiences?


----------



## StarBrites

Laelani said:


> I have also been noticing I am getting super tired again too.
> 
> Did my RH injection today. Took a slight reaction to it I guess you could say. After the needle was out and everything was over they got me to wait to make sure I wasn't going to take an allergic reaction. Well I didn't take an allergic reaction but my blood pressure dropped in a big way. It went from normal to 90 in seconds and that caused a weird reaction. I got really pale, I was really sweaty, a little cold, my ears were ringing so bad I couldn't hear anything, and I got super thirsty. They gave me an oxygen mask to keep me breathing properly and I knew that I needed to keep my eyes open and try to stay alert or else I would faint. I used to get the same way when I would get blood work taken when I was younger so at least I knew what was up.
> 
> When all of that was over they gave me some water and made me sit for a bit and took my blood pressure 3-4 times to make sure it was going to stay normal again and they gave me a glass of water to drink. They also checked baby's heartbeat to make sure he wasn't having any reaction since I almost fainted and all that but he was just fine.
> 
> Everything is all good now though the spot where the needle was it fairly tender, which is normal. :)
> 
> Anyone else have any similar experiences?

 I am RH+ so I didn't need one so can't contribute, but I'm sorry you had a bad reaction! That sounds scary but I'm glad you're okay now. My normal BP is on the lower side so when it gets a little lower I feel like that too.. I hate it!


----------



## Laelani

StarBrites said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I have also been noticing I am getting super tired again too.
> 
> Did my RH injection today. Took a slight reaction to it I guess you could say. After the needle was out and everything was over they got me to wait to make sure I wasn't going to take an allergic reaction. Well I didn't take an allergic reaction but my blood pressure dropped in a big way. It went from normal to 90 in seconds and that caused a weird reaction. I got really pale, I was really sweaty, a little cold, my ears were ringing so bad I couldn't hear anything, and I got super thirsty. They gave me an oxygen mask to keep me breathing properly and I knew that I needed to keep my eyes open and try to stay alert or else I would faint. I used to get the same way when I would get blood work taken when I was younger so at least I knew what was up.
> 
> When all of that was over they gave me some water and made me sit for a bit and took my blood pressure 3-4 times to make sure it was going to stay normal again and they gave me a glass of water to drink. They also checked baby's heartbeat to make sure he wasn't having any reaction since I almost fainted and all that but he was just fine.
> 
> Everything is all good now though the spot where the needle was it fairly tender, which is normal. :)
> 
> Anyone else have any similar experiences?
> 
> I am RH+ so I didn't need one so can't contribute, but I'm sorry you had a bad reaction! That sounds scary but I'm glad you're okay now. My normal BP is on the lower side so when it gets a little lower I feel like that too.. I hate it!Click to expand...

The needle itself was painless and quick. They just put it into a vein the same way they would if they were doing blood work so that part was good. It was just really weird that my blood pressure would do that. I haven't been like that in a long while but at least I remembered what to do! :)


----------



## sprite30

kel21 said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> I found this gender predictor and surprisingly it was right for both of my older kids. Hoping it's right for this little one! Thought it would be cool if some of the girls who know what they are having tried it out... as well as they other team yellow mamas!
> 
> https://www.select-baby-gender.com/gender-prediction-test
> 
> Also here is the link for my gender guessing pool: https://expectnet.com/game.php
> 
> I'm having a girl and I got predicted a girl (I even put in Sept after I put in Oct in case I went early). It still predicted correctly. However, it's got a 50/50 chance of being right, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same thing and it was still right for me too! Lol
> 
> So I had an ob appt on friday. Found out I am borderline anemic, but everything else was perfect:happydance: I now go back every 2 weeks :) And they gave me a worksheet that I have to record my kick counts starting now until I deliver. Anyone else have to start counting so soon?Click to expand...

Same thing, I put in sept and still said girl...great minds think alike.

I got a kick count worksheet as well at my 24 weeks appt but she's kicking so much that I haven't been writing anything down. 

I'm getting excited now. Got my glucose out of the way, got my whooping cough vaccine, got weighed and only gained 6-8 lbs so far (depends on who's starting # you go by), mailed in my paperwork for the hospital registration. 

Some things I have left to do now are have my baby shower next weekend, finish getting her room together, take a tour of the hospital and book a 3d scan....and I am totally ready for her to come. 

We visited with my bil today and his baby was born July 5th and he was soooo tiny and adorable and everyone was picking on my dh about changing diapers and he said "oh no I'm not" and my mom actually got mad at him lol I was laughing so hard at her...like really who cares if he changes diapers or not?? I warned him that he better just say what people want to hear because at the end of the day they won't be there when it happens so how are they going to know you won't change diapers....funny thing is that was his only request since even before we were married...he'd have as many kids as I wanted as long as he didn't have to change diapers lol too funny


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I came to visit my sister and it's been super great until today. Now I am super stressed out! I came with my dog, and my sister has four dogs herself. Everything was going great until her mom (we have same dad) came for a visit and brought her dog for whatever reason. She lives 20 minutes away and has three dogs, why she even brought one is a mystery to me! Her dog snapped at my dog and now they can't be in the same room together, but somehow mine is the one that is locked outside (in Arizona weather) while hers gets to stay inside. And despite telling everyone to make sure my dog stays out so nothing happens nobody seems to give enough of a shit to actually make sure he does. My dog is a little poodle mix and hers is a bigger mix breed and could easily hurt him. I can't even relax! 

And to top it off my sisters brother (not my brother, confusing I know) came along as well. He's not a big deal except he smells SUPER awful. I can literally smell him across the room. 

I just needed to get that rant out! 

Otherwise things are going great!


----------



## newlywed2013

I feel so behind, we are j just starting to work on the baby shower and, since my husband still hasn't gotten a job offer, we havent even started shopping for homes and e are living with his parents. All I can do is dream about her room :(


----------



## busytulip

Mushy- will her mom be staying during your whole visit? That is just awful that your fur-baby would be put out like that. I hope that you are able to enjoy the rest of your stay.

Newlywed- :hug: to you. It must be stressful on you.


----------



## Baby3onboard

Anybody swelling yet? I've been swelling so bad in my feet and legs. This past week I sat through about 40 hours of training (EMT Refresher) and my feet were terrible. Hoping I can get back to normal this week and the swelling will go down some. I'm going to have another ultrasound at my next appointment, I'll be 32 weeks. Hoping he's head down and stays that way. Also that day getting my whooping cough vaccine and touring the hospital. Will get tested for Group B Strep that day- had it with both my other boys, so I assume I'll have it again. Baby boy has been super active. I'm starting to get anxious to get everything ready. We still have quite a bit of work to do to be "ready" for this baby.


----------



## AshleyLK

Laelani said:


> I have also been noticing I am getting super tired again too.
> 
> Did my RH injection today. Took a slight reaction to it I guess you could say. After the needle was out and everything was over they got me to wait to make sure I wasn't going to take an allergic reaction. Well I didn't take an allergic reaction but my blood pressure dropped in a big way. It went from normal to 90 in seconds and that caused a weird reaction. I got really pale, I was really sweaty, a little cold, my ears were ringing so bad I couldn't hear anything, and I got super thirsty. They gave me an oxygen mask to keep me breathing properly and I knew that I needed to keep my eyes open and try to stay alert or else I would faint. I used to get the same way when I would get blood work taken when I was younger so at least I knew what was up.
> 
> When all of that was over they gave me some water and made me sit for a bit and took my blood pressure 3-4 times to make sure it was going to stay normal again and they gave me a glass of water to drink. They also checked baby's heartbeat to make sure he wasn't having any reaction since I almost fainted and all that but he was just fine.
> 
> Everything is all good now though the spot where the needle was it fairly tender, which is normal. :)
> 
> Anyone else have any similar experiences?


I'm rh- as well and never had that reaction to the shot. I am so glad you're ok :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

busytulip said:


> Mushy- will her mom be staying during your whole visit? That is just awful that your fur-baby would be put out like that. I hope that you are able to enjoy the rest of your stay.
> 
> Newlywed- :hug: to you. It must be stressful on you.

No, I'm going home Tuesday but she's here until tomorrow night. I just get to stress over this for my last day here and I don't want to. I just want to go home though, but I won't be seeing them again for probably a year.


----------



## busytulip

I am sorry this ruined what time you had there.


----------



## kiki28

28 weeks today :) finally booked my 3d scan for Friday :)


----------



## zephyr

I'm rh - and have never had a shot :/

Things must be so much different where you guys are. I've had midwives tell me id need one if I have any sort of bleeding but they have never done a routine shot during pregnancy.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm in double digits today! Just got back from our vacation in the Bahamas yesterday. It was so relaxing. I ate so much I'm scared to see how much I gained at my midwife appt on wed


----------



## cntrygrl

The rh factor only matters if you're type O blood. 

LaMere-- I did the test and it told me "Formula cannot convincingly determine the gender of a baby for given dates" It made me laugh.

Geralyn-- Congrats on your double digits!


----------



## newlywed2013

Third tri today!


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Happy Third Tri!


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> Third tri today!

Happy third trimester! Can't believe how close we're all getting!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

GeralynB said:


> I'm in double digits today! Just got back from our vacation in the Bahamas yesterday. It was so relaxing. I ate so much I'm scared to see how much I gained at my midwife appt on wed

Wow and thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> I'm in double digits today! Just got back from our vacation in the Bahamas yesterday. It was so relaxing. I ate so much I'm scared to see how much I gained at my midwife appt on wed

Ohhh Geralyn-so envious of your going to the Bahamas! Glad you enjoyed it and yay for double digits! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats on third tri today newlywed! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-enjoy your scan on Friday! :) exciting!


----------



## rbourre

I took my daughter for a walk today so we could explore our new neighbourhood. It was so hot that I had to come home after about 45 minutes. We walked to the park and then walked around a bit. The good thing about it is I discovered the park has bathrooms so I don't have to be afraid of going out and having to pee. We are going to go back out later and find the splash pad.


----------



## busytulip

Kiki- can't wait to see your scan pics!

Newlywed- Congrats on reaching 3rd tri!!!!

Geralyn- your post made me laugh, it's funny how going on vacation always makes your clothes a little tighter (pregnant or not)


----------



## newlywed2013

So far so good on the low carb diet. Still havent talked with the diabetes specialist yet. Still waiting on them to call me to set up an appointment.. Its rough turning down all my favorites- especially starbucks! I steal a french fry when everyone else is eating them, that way I don't make myself crazy, or a sip of dh's soda.


----------



## MamaMac123

staceymxxx said:


> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry everyone dealing with the failed glucose tests. I'm worried about that one myself. Not sure when I'll have it yet. Probably will get it scheduled at my next apt.
> 
> We are going to be cloth diapering our little ones. I just ordered the last few diapers we need :) can't wait till they arrive!
> 
> We are going to have the twins sleeping in a pack n play (with the bottom raised up to the higher point) next to my side of the bed at least for the first little bit. Once they start rolling they'll need to go to their own beds.
> 
> Love all the names! We're going with Brooke Alishea Rose and James Phillip Adam. We already call them Brooke and a James. :)
> 
> 25 Weeks Today! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Back in January before I got pregnant we bought tickets to see Katy Perry. The concert is tomorrow night! I'm super excited but also nervous about how I'll handle being at a concert for several hours. Hope the people in front of me don't want to stand the entire time or I won't make it!
> 
> You will be fine, do you have seats or is it standing?
> 
> Also with you been 25 weeks today does that mean you have about 13 weeks left? I know in my area twin pregnancy are induced at 38 weeks xClick to expand...

37 weeks is considered full term with twins and I've heard the doctors will start getting antsy at that point. Assuming babies are doing fine and amniotic fluid/placentas etc all seem to be okay I won't be letting them induce me. I hate the whole concept induction. Unless there is a legit medical reason for it I say let them come when they're good and ready! A lot of the twin moms in my multiples group go just before 37 weeks though so we'll see if I make it that far. If my baby Brooke is breech ten it will need to be a c section and in that case I assume it would be around 37 weeks.


----------



## cntrygrl

I did my 1 hour glucose test at 10:45 this morning. Has anyone else felt really tired afterwards?


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats everyone on 3rd trimester and double digits! I have a couple days left till double digits. :)

Yesterday my baby boy was kicking me really good and I was able to see my belly moving! So fun! I love feeling them move around in there. 

The concert went really well and I dressed up haha it was fun!



I've had a lot of ankle swelling lately. No fun. 

Have an OB apt this Wed. Don't think I get an ultrasound though. Will probably get my glucose test scheduled. Blah. I'm dreading that one. I also need to set up the hospital tour. 

Supposed to still have 6 weeks of work left but I'm feeling miserable! Wonder if I'll make it that far without collapsing!


----------



## newlywed2013

cntrygrl said:


> I did my 1 hour glucose test at 10:45 this morning. Has anyone else felt really tired afterwards?

I was pretty tired, but bounced back by the next day. I hope you pass! 

The 3 hour test was much much harder to recover from, took me a couple days.


----------



## AshleyLK

MamaMac123 said:


> Congrats everyone on 3rd trimester and double digits! I have a couple days left till double digits. :)
> 
> Yesterday my baby boy was kicking me really good and I was able to see my belly moving! So fun! I love feeling them move around in there.
> 
> The concert went really well and I dressed up haha it was fun!
> 
> View attachment 786211
> 
> 
> I've had a lot of ankle swelling lately. No fun.
> 
> Have an OB apt this Wed. Don't think I get an ultrasound though. Will probably get my glucose test scheduled. Blah. I'm dreading that one. I also need to set up the hospital tour.
> 
> Supposed to still have 6 weeks of work left but I'm feeling miserable! Wonder if I'll make it that far without collapsing!

Omg love the outfit, too fun!

I hope it doesn't get too rough on you, carrying one baby is tough stuff I could only imagine two :/


----------



## zephyr

cntrygrl said:


> The rh factor only matters if you're type O blood.
> 
> LaMere-- I did the test and it told me "Formula cannot convincingly determine the gender of a baby for given dates" It made me laugh.
> 
> Geralyn-- Congrats on your double digits!

I never knew that but im O- so that seems weird lol


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Congrats everyone on 3rd trimester and double digits! I have a couple days left till double digits. :)
> 
> Yesterday my baby boy was kicking me really good and I was able to see my belly moving! So fun! I love feeling them move around in there.
> 
> The concert went really well and I dressed up haha it was fun!
> 
> View attachment 786211
> 
> 
> I've had a lot of ankle swelling lately. No fun.
> 
> Have an OB apt this Wed. Don't think I get an ultrasound though. Will probably get my glucose test scheduled. Blah. I'm dreading that one. I also need to set up the hospital tour.
> 
> Supposed to still have 6 weeks of work left but I'm feeling miserable! Wonder if I'll make it that far without collapsing!

Awh I hope you manage with work, it does start to get quite hard with twins! In any of my single pregnancies I never got close to feeling how I did with the twins, not even when I went overdue with my singles. It was rough but its so amazing when you see those two babies at the end :) I dont know how your still managing work hehe

I don't like induction either, its much nicer when babies come on their own. I was induced at 38 weeks
this is my last set of photos that were taken at 37 weeks. I had started getting horizontal stetchmarks and could barely move which is why I didnt bother getting 38 week photos :haha: wish I did now tho.

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131230_122832_zps2adde60b.jpg


----------



## busytulip

MamaMac- Oh my word, I love it!!! I second what Ashley had to say. I could only imagine how tired you must be already. FX'd that you are able to avoid induction and prayers for energy to keep working.

Zephyr- love the retro bump pics!


----------



## rbourre

I am going to go for my glucose test tomorrow morning. Not looking forward to that. Last time, I felt really nauseous while I was sitting there waiting.


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> I am going to go for my glucose test tomorrow morning. Not looking forward to that. Last time, I felt really nauseous while I was sitting there waiting.

see if they willset you up in a room. Thats what they did for my 3 hour because I was feeling really crappy. They put me in a spare room so I could lay down, gave me blankets and pillows, icepacks to cool off, it was really nice. Every hour a nurse came in to take blood. :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

newlywed2013 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I am going to go for my glucose test tomorrow morning. Not looking forward to that. Last time, I felt really nauseous while I was sitting there waiting.
> 
> see if they willset you up in a room. Thats what they did for my 3 hour because I was feeling really crappy. They put me in a spare room so I could lay down, gave me blankets and pillows, icepacks to cool off, it was really nice. Every hour a nurse came in to take blood. :hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds like heaven! When I had to take the 3 hour with my daughter I just sat in the waiting room!


----------



## AshleyLK

zephyr said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> The rh factor only matters if you're type O blood.
> 
> LaMere-- I did the test and it told me "Formula cannot convincingly determine the gender of a baby for given dates" It made me laugh.
> 
> Geralyn-- Congrats on your double digits!
> 
> I never knew that but im O- so that seems weird lolClick to expand...


I'm very curious as to why you haven't had the shot if you are O- blood type. I am O- blood type and HAD to have it. Basically if my husband had a positive blood type, our children would have a positive blood type (which he does and she does). Then not having the shot could be very dangerous if I ever chose to have a 2nd, or 3rd, or more babies. Basically our bodies could potentially create antibodies that would reject any further babies.


----------



## zephyr

AshleyLK said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> The rh factor only matters if you're type O blood.
> 
> LaMere-- I did the test and it told me "Formula cannot convincingly determine the gender of a baby for given dates" It made me laugh.
> 
> Geralyn-- Congrats on your double digits!
> 
> I never knew that but im O- so that seems weird lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very curious as to why you haven't had the shot if you are O- blood type. I am O- blood type and HAD to have it. Basically if my husband had a positive blood type, our children would have a positive blood type (which he does and she does). Then not having the shot could be very dangerous if I ever chose to have a 2nd, or 3rd, or more babies. Basically our bodies could potentially create antibodies that would reject any further babies.Click to expand...

Yeah ive looked into it before but could never work out why. Im in new zealand if that makes a difference.

I know during my second pregnancy it was explained to be by my midwife at the time.

I dont even think its routine here tbh
I was under obstetrician care with my twin pregnancy at the hospital and it was never mentioned then either. 

Im curious now! I must ask at my next appointment.


----------



## GeralynB

I think I've been having Braxton hicks contractions the last few mornings. They just sort of feel like light period cramps and don't last that long. Is that what it is??


----------



## ljo1984

Sounds like it


----------



## Loopy Laura

Zephyr - love the pics of your twin bump last time. 

My glucose test was a 2 hour one but I drank the drink at home and just travelled in for the blood test after 2 hours so the wait didn't seem that bad except for the hunger! I passed it phew.

Had my 28 week midwife appointment today and baby was measuring behind. There were two midwives and one said I was measuring 2 weeks behind and the other said I was one week behind but they didn't seem overly concerned. My blood pressure was 140/70 which is verging on high so I have to go back next week to check it again. Everything else seemed fine though.


----------



## cntrygrl

Zephyr-- Maybe you've been lucky and all your babies have been rh-.

Newlywed-- Yeah I definitely felt crappy after the test yesterday, but feeling back to normal today. I even got home after work and took an hour and a half nap.

28 weeks today, 12 weeks to go if he arrives on time. Will be so exciting to get to single digit weeks!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I am going to go for my glucose test tomorrow morning. Not looking forward to that. Last time, I felt really nauseous while I was sitting there waiting.
> 
> see if they willset you up in a room. Thats what they did for my 3 hour because I was feeling really crappy. They put me in a spare room so I could lay down, gave me blankets and pillows, icepacks to cool off, it was really nice. Every hour a nurse came in to take blood. :hugs:Click to expand...

That would be nice. I have to go to a lab so there's no rooms to go in, I just have to sit in the waiting room. I didn't end up going this morning. I have to walk there and even though it's only a 5 minute walk, I didn't want to do it in the heat. Today is very hot but tomorrow it should be cooler so I will definitely go tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to trying to keep my daughter amused while waiting for an hour, especially if it makes me feel like it did with her.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I am going to go for my glucose test tomorrow morning. Not looking forward to that. Last time, I felt really nauseous while I was sitting there waiting.
> 
> see if they willset you up in a room. Thats what they did for my 3 hour because I was feeling really crappy. They put me in a spare room so I could lay down, gave me blankets and pillows, icepacks to cool off, it was really nice. Every hour a nurse came in to take blood. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be nice. I have to go to a lab so there's no rooms to go in, I just have to sit in the waiting room. I didn't end up going this morning. I have to walk there and even though it's only a 5 minute walk, I didn't want to do it in the heat. Today is very hot but tomorrow it should be cooler so I will definitely go tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to trying to keep my daughter amused while waiting for an hour, especially if it makes me feel like it did with her.Click to expand...

Sorry you couldn't get it out of the way today--but I don't blame you in the heat!! I am actually at my test right now. I already drank the stuff, and now I'm waiting. (They were actually very sweet and asked if I needed a place to lie down...so far I feel ok.) I was also able to get the tDap taken care of today, which was nice!


----------



## vickyandchick

30 weeks today which means there is 70 days left:dance::wacko:
I feel huge and i've been leaking a huge amount of milk :( keep waking up in big wet patches as it's too hot to wear anything to bed.
I've sorted all his stuff and I think he has more shoes than me:rofl:


----------



## StarBrites

Here I am today at 30w1d. 69 days until due date! :)
 



Attached Files:







30w.png
File size: 436.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## staceymxxx

newlywed2013 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> I did my 1 hour glucose test at 10:45 this morning. Has anyone else felt really tired afterwards?
> 
> I was pretty tired, but bounced back by the next day. I hope you pass!
> 
> The 3 hour test was much much harder to recover from, took me a couple days.Click to expand...

My test was 2 hours.. I felt awful after for a day then i was fine after a good nights sleep :)


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> 30 weeks today which means there is 70 days left:dance::wacko:
> I feel huge and i've been leaking a huge amount of milk :( keep waking up in big wet patches as it's too hot to wear anything to bed.
> I've sorted all his stuff and I think he has more shoes than me:rofl:

Haha Alistair has more shoes then me! These are in all different sizes, only 3 are small for when hes born so thats my excuse to buy more and justify it :blush:
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww cute shoes! :)


----------



## Elsa50501

lol, that's so cute, all those shoes lined up.

I haven't bought anything except furniture and little pink hangers for the baby yet. There is a babies-R-us, a target, and a mall 2-3 miles down the road from my house. I think I'm just like-- Okay, let's get these big ticket purchases out of the way and then all the minutia will get purchased in one big old trip. Something about buying clothes, I'm almost nervous to do it until I meet her. I know that all of my friends and family will be getting her little outfits and onesies, so I'll probably wait and see what the shower brings before getting anything smaller. 

In other news, my swivel glider arrived today, we have a nice double dresser (that we'll use as a changing table as well), and we're picking up the crib today. I found a convertible crib on craigslist that is really nice that was only used with one baby and it comes with the toddler rails and everything. It's only $200 and matches our other nursery furniture perfectly. I'm hoping it looks as nice a the picture when we go to check it out at 6:30. 

The only thing is, they are also giving us a mattress with it if we get it. I don't know how I feel about that. I'm thinking I'm just going to dispose of the mattress and get a brand new one for the crib. Something about used mattresses gives me the creeps... kind of like the used breast pumps I keep seeing advertised on craigslist. Ew.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> 30 weeks today which means there is 70 days left:dance::wacko:
> I feel huge and i've been leaking a huge amount of milk :( keep waking up in big wet patches as it's too hot to wear anything to bed.
> I've sorted all his stuff and I think he has more shoes than me:rofl:

You could always tape breast pads on.


----------



## StarBrites

I believe breast pumps can be fully sterilized. You just have to buy new tubes and parts that touch your breasts. I got a used mattress for our twin bed in the nursery, I was looking out for a clean secondhand one, but over the weekend at my family reunion my cousin offered me hers and it's in great shape and I feel better about it being from family lol. We've got most of the furniture.. just waiting to hear back about a dresser. Hoping it's still available because it's only $20!


----------



## Elsa50501

StarBrites said:


> I believe breast pumps can be fully sterilized. You just have to buy new tubes and parts that touch your breasts. I got a used mattress for our twin bed in the nursery, I was looking out for a clean secondhand one, but over the weekend at my family reunion my cousin offered me hers and it's in great shape and I feel better about it being from family lol. We've got most of the furniture.. just waiting to hear back about a dresser. Hoping it's still available because it's only $20!

Yeah, I think it's more of the idea of a second hand breast pump that skeeves me out. That's nice that you found a mattress from family! 

I feel like these people area really clean that we're going to buy the crib from (they are young parents living in a nice house in a nice neighborhood, and I facebook stalked them after the girl pintrest stalked me, lol). I dunno, maybe covering it with a mattress protector would work. I still feel slightly weird about the whole used mattress situation (big sponges for body fluids, dead skin and mites). No matter how clean they are, you just never know!


----------



## StarBrites

Elsa50501 said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> I believe breast pumps can be fully sterilized. You just have to buy new tubes and parts that touch your breasts. I got a used mattress for our twin bed in the nursery, I was looking out for a clean secondhand one, but over the weekend at my family reunion my cousin offered me hers and it's in great shape and I feel better about it being from family lol. We've got most of the furniture.. just waiting to hear back about a dresser. Hoping it's still available because it's only $20!
> 
> Yeah, I think it's more of the idea of a second hand breast pump that skeeves me out. That's nice that you found a mattress from family!
> 
> I feel like these people area really clean that we're going to buy the crib from (they are young parents living in a nice house in a nice neighborhood, and I facebook stalked them after the girl pintrest stalked me, lol). I dunno, maybe covering it with a mattress protector would work. I still feel slightly weird about the whole used mattress situation (big sponges for body fluids, dead skin and mites). No matter how clean they are, you just never know!Click to expand...

I don't see anything wrong with buying a new mattress for your crib :)


----------



## kiki28

28 week midwife appointment this morning :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Have you all picked names yet? 
My poor baby is still nameless (although we like Thomas, it's still just a name we like and not 100% sure it will be what he's called)
I'm finding naming a boy harder than naming girls.


----------



## ljo1984

Yo yo were having name issues!! Finally decided on 3 girls names DH says are "ok", I love Ethan for a boy, it's been the only name I've loved since having my eldest, he now reckons he doesn't like it!! But seen as he hadn't come up with any others I'm fighting for it lol. So nothing set in stone like previous times :-(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Maybe it's just harder to pick nice names the more kids you have! :dohh:

Ethan's a lovely name by the way! :)


----------



## ljo1984

It does get harder cause the names have to "go" with the others too.


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> Have you all picked names yet?
> My poor baby is still nameless (although we like Thomas, it's still just a name we like and not 100% sure it will be what he's called)
> I'm finding naming a boy harder than naming girls.

We *think* we're naming him Leo but still not 100%:dohh: I want to see what he looks like before deciding on anything, took us ages to find names that we liked which is weird because if he'd been a girl his name was set in stone lol :)


----------



## whigfield

I feel like girl names are harder for us but luckily we don't have to worry about that this time. :haha:

LO will be Finn Hunter [Surname]. Hunter is still up for debate, but it's the one middle name we haven't been able to shake just yet. :haha:

Is anyone else finding pregnancy just absolutely exhausting, particularly in this heat? I have vagina pain all the time (and I find it's way more pronounced if I have gas, almost as if the gas pressure is baring down on it), and it makes it painful to walk. Also the breathlessness, and everything swelling up (I can't fit my wedding rings on anymore!!). I'm just feeling kind of 'over' this.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Totally with you Whigfield! I'm sat here with two fans going! I can't go out in it as I feel faint with my low blood pressure. 

Being heavily pregnant in summer is much harder than having a winter baby (my girls are both December babies)

I do recommened using a fan and staying out of the heat for long periods. Put your feet up with a cool drink at every opportunity :flower: 

We haven't long to go now ladies-third trimester now :happydance: and all totally worth every niggle and bit of stress etc :cloud9:

Loving the names ladies-I'm going to get my book of names out with dh tonight, see if we can get this baby named!


----------



## ljo1984

Yep mine are dec and jan babies so this lugging a bump in the peak of summer thing is really hard lol. I'm back at work tonight after some annual leave, n it's always sweltering on our ward :-( not looking forward to that!! But only 4 working weeks left whoop!


----------



## AllStar

I'm not handling the heat at all, I've got every window open and fan going and I'm still too hot. It's making me feel really dizzy and faint. I've never been heavily pregnant during the summer before and it's a lot more difficult! All worth it like you say though  although I'm glad we're getting near the end now!

Our little guy is going to be Jaxon Flynn


----------



## MamaMac123

Agreed ladies! I've been pretty grateful our summer has been pretty mild but we keep gettin pockets of hot humid gross for 2-4 days at a time and yesterday was sweltering! I had to take the kids I nanny to sports for 2 hours mid day and sit in the sun. I thought I was going to pass out or puke or both! Then I felt sick all afternoon. 

Work itself is getting really hard for me. Seems like I handle it worse and worse everyday. I talked to my boss this morning. They still don't have a replacement for me yet. I told her I don't think I'm going to make it to end of August. Hopefully twy get someone new in next week or two so I can help train her before leaving. I just found out they're on vaca first week of Aug though so at least I get a break! That should help. 

The good news is I'm in double digits now!!!! :happydance: 

Have an OB apt today. Hopefully all still going well :) besides feeling lousy I think babies are doing good. I feel them a lot more now and DH can usually feel them when they get going. :) I sure love them! Don't want them too early or anything but I sure can't wait to meet them! And to not be pregnant anymore haha


----------



## GeralynB

All I can say is thank goodness for my central air! I don't know how you ladies are doing it without air conditioning. 

I have my glucose test this morning and I'm already starving. Pregnant women shouldn't have to fast. I have a midwife appt later this afternoon


----------



## Laelani

Yo_Yo said:


> Have you all picked names yet?
> My poor baby is still nameless (although we like Thomas, it's still just a name we like and not 100% sure it will be what he's called)
> I'm finding naming a boy harder than naming girls.

We have a first name picked out (Carson) but absolutely no clue on a middle. We have said Eli might work but it's really hard to say. I really wish something would just come to us. :haha:



whigfield said:


> I feel like girl names are harder for us but luckily we don't have to worry about that this time. :haha:
> 
> LO will be Finn Hunter [Surname]. Hunter is still up for debate, but it's the one middle name we haven't been able to shake just yet. :haha:
> 
> Is anyone else finding pregnancy just absolutely exhausting, particularly in this heat? I have vagina pain all the time (and I find it's way more pronounced if I have gas, almost as if the gas pressure is baring down on it), and it makes it painful to walk. Also the breathlessness, and everything swelling up (I can't fit my wedding rings on anymore!!). I'm just feeling kind of 'over' this.

Yes this heat is something else. I mean I don't mind it that much but I agree with just kind of being over this whole thing. I mean everything and I mean absolutely everything about pregnancy is worth it but this one has been rough on me to the point I just want to be over and done with and have my little guy here. Sigh. Oh well about 10 weeks left to go for us and he will be here.


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- I'm with you we have central air too. I think I would be absolutely miserable without it. Good Luck with your glucose test.

MamaMac-- Congrats on double digits!

I am having a tough time with his feet being in my ribs already. I am so sore by the end of the day.


----------



## GeralynB

We have decided on a name for our little man... Collin David Philip. It was not easy to come up with a name


----------



## Elsa50501

Got our crib yesterday :). We bought it used from this nice young couple. It's a convertible crib, becomes a toddler crib and day bed. Came with the toddler rai, Simmons mattress, and is in like new condition. All for $200. She even gave us two sheet sets just because she was making room. Found the same one in a picture on google, here it is :). So excited to have had that work out!

Edit: original link wrong. Its crib # 2 in this link. https://davidandjenw.blogspot.com/2011/10/vote-for-your-favorite-crib.html?m=1


----------



## GeralynB

I'm sitting here for my glucose test and I'm starving!! They should not make pregnant women fast. I just chugged down that drink and now I have to sit here for two hours. Ugh!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

GeralynB said:


> I'm sitting here for my glucose test and I'm starving!! They should not make pregnant women fast. I just chugged down that drink and now I have to sit here for two hours. Ugh!

Ugh!! Thankfully here, we have a one hour initial test, and they don't ask you to fast before. You just can't eat while you're waiting to have blood drawn. Good luck!!!

I passed mine yesterday! Yay!! : )


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yo_Yo said:


> Have you all picked names yet?
> My poor baby is still nameless (although we like Thomas, it's still just a name we like and not 100% sure it will be what he's called)
> I'm finding naming a boy harder than naming girls.

We have a first name. Paige with Ella as a possible middle name. If anyone wants to suggest other possible middle names feel free.


----------



## rbourre

I just got back from doing my glucose test. I took my daughter to the park for a bit after I finished the drink but everything was so wet that we ended up just going back to the lab and sitting there waiting for the other 40 minutes. Thankfully this time it didn't make me feel sick. My daughter was mad that I wouldn't share the drink with her though. Hopefully I pass and don't have to go back for the 2 hour test.


----------



## GeralynB

I have to do the two hour test to start out with. I wonder why?


----------



## busytulip

Yo-yo our baby is still nameless. I think ljo is right, the more kids you have the harder it is to decide on a name.

Rbourre and Geralyn- FX'd that you both pass your screens!

MamaMac- hooray for hitting double digits!! I am right there with you :wohoo:

The heat has been horrendous, even with central air, the humidity just makes it feel like everything sticks to you.


----------



## newlywed2013

27 weeks, 17 weeks, 7 weeks. I told DH, that in my 37 week picture, my face probably wont even fit! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10501861_10152171461426924_7511041954417508576_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Loopy Laura

Geralyn - I also had a 2 hour test to start with. Hope you've had some food now and feel better! 

I agree that this heat is really difficult. I had to deliver a full days training today on my feet in this heat with no air con so am sitting here with a fan facing me to cool down and relax! I've still got 2 months left at work so not really seeing the end anytime soon. 

Loving all the names!


----------



## staceymxxx

Please tell me some of you are getting annoyed over small things?!?!?!

MIL - speaks to me like crap constantly and is so controlling

Step-MIL - insist on buying tigger stuff for baby knowing i hate tigger and tacky clothes!!!! Shes 40+ and has an obsession with a disney character!!! 

OH 'bestfriend' - waster, the only reason he come to my and OH engagement party is because OH paid for all his bloody drinks and now hes split up with his gf him and OH are planning all this stuff together and OH thinks hes been godfather to my child, i do not think so, hes one of the worse role models to have, he constantly gets drunk and is a womaniser!!!! Its been 3 days they've been back in contact and i'm 2nd best already to this idiot.


----------



## rbourre

Did the glucose test make anyone else crash a few hours later? I was watching TV and fell asleep on the couch and only woke up when my daughter woke up from her nap.


----------



## staceymxxx

rbourre said:


> Did the glucose test make anyone else crash a few hours later? I was watching TV and fell asleep on the couch and only woke up when my daughter woke up from her nap.

Yep i had test from 915 - 1130, in from hospital at 2, asleep by 230, woke at 5 then back to sleep at 10pm... i felt fine day after though x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Stacey-can see why some of what you mentioned annoys you. Especially your ohs best friend. Sounds rather immature to me :dohh:

As for you mil, she's totally in the wrong being rude to you. With the tigger stuff, just humour you step mil and only put it in when you see her-you can take it off as soon as she's out the door. I had a really awful babygrow from a friend once, with a clown on it that looked like that one out of the Steven king film, but to save her feelings I put it on dd1 when she visited and it meant a lot to her.


----------



## vickyandchick

staceymxxx said:


> Please tell me some of you are getting annoyed over small things?!?!?!
> 
> MIL - speaks to me like crap constantly and is so controlling
> 
> Step-MIL - insist on buying tigger stuff for baby knowing i hate tigger and tacky clothes!!!! Shes 40+ and has an obsession with a disney character!!!
> 
> OH 'bestfriend' - waster, the only reason he come to my and OH engagement party is because OH paid for all his bloody drinks and now hes split up with his gf him and OH are planning all this stuff together and OH thinks hes been godfather to my child, i do not think so, hes one of the worse role models to have, he constantly gets drunk and is a womaniser!!!! Its been 3 days they've been back in contact and i'm 2nd best already to this idiot.

Yes, people irritate me beyond belief. I spend most of my day silent cause as thumper out of bambi said "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say nothing at all":haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Stacey-can see why some of what you mentioned annoys you. Especially your ohs best friend. Sounds rather immature to me :dohh:
> 
> As for you mil, she's totally in the wrong being rude to you. With the tigger stuff, just humour you step mil and only put it in when you see her-you can take it off as soon as she's out the door. I had a really awful babygrow from a friend once, with a clown on it that looked like that one out of the Steven king film, but to save her feelings I put it on dd1 when she visited and it meant a lot to her.

I sound really horrible but shes bout 20+ outfits of tigger, i'm thinking of taking a few back to exchange them she wont even know, i'm grateful for every little bit of help but shes acting like baby is hers when hes mine, shes even tried naming him and is planning on taking him away on holiday for a week next year when hes my baby, its really getting to me now x


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Please tell me some of you are getting annoyed over small things?!?!?!
> 
> MIL - speaks to me like crap constantly and is so controlling
> 
> Step-MIL - insist on buying tigger stuff for baby knowing i hate tigger and tacky clothes!!!! Shes 40+ and has an obsession with a disney character!!!
> 
> OH 'bestfriend' - waster, the only reason he come to my and OH engagement party is because OH paid for all his bloody drinks and now hes split up with his gf him and OH are planning all this stuff together and OH thinks hes been godfather to my child, i do not think so, hes one of the worse role models to have, he constantly gets drunk and is a womaniser!!!! Its been 3 days they've been back in contact and i'm 2nd best already to this idiot.
> 
> Yes, people irritate me beyond belief. I spend most of my day silent cause as thumper out of bambi said "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say nothing at all":haha:Click to expand...

haha i'm the same, people annoy me.. big time :haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone felt reduced movements lately? i've only had about 3/4 kicks since monday... i put doppler on and his hearts fine i think hes getting squashed now!


----------



## staceymxxx

Alsoooo... whats plan of action for after having babys? 

I'm coming home and banning visitors until i'm ready to have them, OH doesn't agree with this and wants everyone there all time he loves visitors but i've put my foot down and said no point blank! Dogs have to get use to a new baby, we do and i'm breastfeeding so want to get hang of that without everyone passing baby round like pass the parcel!


----------



## zephyr

After the birth we just won't be announcing or anything until I feel rested. Whether that's a day or 3 days I don't care. 
I'm having a home birth and I dont like getting visitors till I'm ready at the hospital so to me its no different. 
The inlaws will want to be round right after birth......in fact im pretty sure they think they will be here for the birth :/ we havnt told them otherwise and hubby told them at the start they could but Ive changed my mind.
So we are just going to keep low for a few days. 

I'm irritated at little things too, I think its normal.


----------



## lauraemily17

It has been stupidly hard finding a name this time. It wasn't exactly easy last time. We had 2 names we liked and stupidly gave them both to my eldest! :dohh: 

After looking through literally over 1000 names (I did 1100 in one sitting) and a lot of whinging at DH to actually think about names we are down to 2. Joshua or Toby. I'm still not certain DH is 100% sure on them but he's had his chance to find something else. My absolute favourite name is actually Quinn but DH will not even consider it :(


----------



## lauraemily17

I appear to have missed 2 pages of posts!!

Yes lots of things annoy me, particularly comments from my mil! :haha: I should warn you ladies having your first, I found it got even worse after the baby arrived. Suddenly my mil who I never had an issue with as we only really socialised with, didn't need help or advice from, had an opinion and influence on my life, which I didn't & still don't really like. But we have quite different opinions on parenting techniques.


----------



## staceymxxx

lauraemily17 said:


> I appear to have missed 2 pages of posts!!
> 
> Yes lots of things annoy me, particularly comments from my mil! :haha: I should warn you ladies having your first, I found it got even worse after the baby arrived. Suddenly my mil who I never had an issue with as we only really socialised with, didn't need help or advice from, had an opinion and influence on my life, which I didn't & still don't really like. But we have quite different opinions on parenting techniques.

Surely my Step-MIL can't be any worse then she is now, she tried picking babys name!!!! and told me she "hated" the name we've chosen...and MIL well she thinks we'll be spending all our time down there including xmas day, i don't think so!!! Please tell me normal mother in laws are like this and its just not mine lol!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

MILs are just irritating. Mine feels a need to give her opinion on how I choose to bring up my son. Make remarks about his habits. He is not a great eater and she said to him you need to go spend time with your cousin so he can teach you to eat!


----------



## zephyr

Haha I wish I had a nice mil.
Mine is the polar opposite to me and is everything I dislike in a person. 
Just hearing about any new selfish thing she has done makes me cringe. 
I get on with the nana in law and we go shopping once a week and she will usually have a vent to me about her daughter which is quite weird but its not just me who is fed up with the mil so I don't feel so bad :p
I dont think the nana in law knows I dislike the mil. Ive never outright said it and I barely say anything negative I just let her vent and agree with her.


----------



## GeralynB

rbourre said:


> Did the glucose test make anyone else crash a few hours later? I was watching TV and fell asleep on the couch and only woke up when my daughter woke up from her nap.

Yup I took a nap when I got home and I am still tired now



staceymxxx said:


> Alsoooo... whats plan of action for after having babys?
> 
> I'm coming home and banning visitors until i'm ready to have them, OH doesn't agree with this and wants everyone there all time he loves visitors but i've put my foot down and said no point blank! Dogs have to get use to a new baby, we do and i'm breastfeeding so want to get hang of that without everyone passing baby round like pass the parcel!

I agree. I don't want a lot of visitors but my mom already is annoying me saying how all my aunts and uncles will want to come and do I want her to stay with us after the baby is born. I feel like DH, baby, and our dogs, and I need to get into a routine. I know she's trying to be helpful but I really don't want her staying with us. 

I had my midwife appt this afternoon and she said I've gained almost 30 lbs! She said it's too much and I need to start walking more and watch my diet. I guess stuffing my face at the all inclusive resort on vac a last week didn't help. oops And then of course I almost cried getting in the car bc I feel like a fatass now


----------



## AllStar

My mil can be great one minute and a real pain the next. I guess she's not bad compared to others but she's just not the kind of person I would normally associate with, we don't really have anything in common. We've never properly fallen out or anything though so it could be worse. Although she did say she hate the name we chose for ds (we called him that anyway and now claims she never said that!) and she also doesn't like the name we've chosen this time but oh well. 

On the visitors thing, I have a huge family and I'm used to a lot of people being about and it doesn't bother me. We had loads of visitors from both sides of the family not long after being home from hospital with ds and dd and it'll probably be the same again. Every one is different though and I totally understand families who want quiet, private time after the birth.


----------



## ljo1984

I don't want everyone round so quick either. Aldo having a home birth and won't be announcing in a rush! Although it's #3 for us and I'm sure the novelty will have well and truly worn off lol. People didn't rush round second time as they did first time.


----------



## sprite30

Stacey, we sound like the same person right now....everyone annoys me...with the exception of my MIL she passed away in January and I'm missing her terribly right now even tho I know she would give me so much grief. She really tore into my SIL two years ago when she had her son. MIL gave birth to 6 babies with no epidural, one at home so she knows everything and poor SIL knows nothing...watching it from afar it was entertaining but not so sure it would be nice to be the one experiencing that. 

I'm taking most of my agitation out on dh because well he's the only one around. We went to get our 3d scan yesterday and and I looked over at him so excited to see the baby in 3d and he actually had his eyes closed with his head down. I could have killed him. I yelled at him the whole way home. And his defense was that I told him it would only take 20 minutes and the girl took an hour and half. Ok so he might be right but still majorly annoying.

We haven't picked a name yet either. We have a couple contenders but nothing that I am in love with. I think we need to see her first before we decide. But that is the only thing people ask us..what are you having and what's the name like geez I don't even know you...why do you care. Lol even if I did know the name I wouldn't tell people because EVERYONE was so judgmental when my SIL names her son, I felt so bad for her. 

Dh doesn't want anyone at the hospital he says it's a very private time and I don't need to be worried about what time so and so is getting there. I feel kind of bad about that because I was there for both of my nieces births and when my sister heard him say that her face just dropped so I'm going to wait until it gets closer to talk to her about it. I'd prefer not to have too many people over after baby either for the same reasons, I need to get into a routine. We might do something with people once a month, I think that's plenty otherwise they can wait for pics.


----------



## rbourre

I am glad I have a nice MIL. She does everything she can for my daughter and loves to spoil her. She's already started spoiling the baby and he's not even born yet. She asked for a list of everything we need to buy still and she will start picking things up. She already started buying things just from me telling her a few things we still need to get.

I know people are going to want to visit us after the baby is born and I am ok with that. Everyone wanted to visit our daughter after she was born and she was in the NICU where only one person could go in at a time. I am hoping the baby is born before Thanksgiving, which in Canada is the week before my due date. That way people can meet him then since we will already be getting together.


----------



## newlywed2013

So I am a proud gerbil mamma, and 2 that we have are sisters and we keep then in thr same cage. We have had them close to a year now, and hubby called me today while I was out, he went to clean their cages and one of the sisters killed the other :( I am a mess :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

:-( aww newlywed. So sorry honey. I had gerbils when I was younger t and I was distraught when one died, so u know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Stacey-can see why some of what you mentioned annoys you. Especially your ohs best friend. Sounds rather immature to me :dohh:
> 
> As for you mil, she's totally in the wrong being rude to you. With the tigger stuff, just humour you step mil and only put it in when you see her-you can take it off as soon as she's out the door. I had a really awful babygrow from a friend once, with a clown on it that looked like that one out of the Steven king film, but to save her feelings I put it on dd1 when she visited and it meant a lot to her.
> 
> I sound really horrible but shes bout 20+ outfits of tigger, i'm thinking of taking a few back to exchange them she wont even know, i'm grateful for every little bit of help but shes acting like baby is hers when hes mine, shes even tried naming him and is planning on taking him away on holiday for a week next year when hes my baby, its really getting to me now xClick to expand...

Yikes! That's excessive!! No you don't sound horrible at all-at that amount all your baby would wear is orange stripes for the first few months! It's hard-I mean, obviously she's excited, but she's ott!

Does she not have children of her own? It's tough when someone's overbearing and taking over (even if they don't mean to) like that. 

As for the holiday thing-definitely put your put down and be firm now on that before she assumes it's happening honey


----------



## Jcliff

30 week bump! No make up and super tired, but smiling anyway! Oh yeah and that is my daughter! :) :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







baby and bump.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 23


----------



## AshleyLK

Jcliff said:


> 30 week bump! No make up and super tired, but smiling anyway! Oh yeah and that is my daughter! :) :thumbup:

You look fab and your daughter is adorable! She looks very excited to have a little sibling :)


----------



## AshleyLK

I think for our second daughter we are going to name her Ava Kate. In the south it is pretty common to have two first names so I might end up putting another name in there if I can find one that goes with it :)

I am very fortunate to have good in-laws. My mil stepped on my toes just once and I held my ground and going forward she never crossed the line again with me. We can bicker and get irritated with one another but it's nothing that we don't get over. 


My own mother on the other hand...that's another story. I told her one name I liked and she said she had a "********" cousin with that name. Well for one that was the first time I ever heard of such a cousin and I just think she was being psycho and didn't want me to name her that. But seriously who says something like that? Lord help her....she can be quite rotten sometimes. After that I told her we are not discussing names and she won't know what the baby's name will be until she is born. Nipped that little problem in the bud real quick!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm not sharing names either lol, I'm been really mean this time around! Not many know my due date, I'm team yellow and not sharing names mwah ha ha.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lol I understand the difficulty with names! DH and I are both teachers. You'd be surprised how many names get shot down that way. "Oh heck no, I had a total turd in class with that name!"

I also understand the waiting until the baby is born to share it --you'd think most people would have the sense to keep rude opinions to themselves after baby is already named that! But, we were over at DHs grandma's house right after his cousin had a baby. She told us the name, and DHs grandma said, "Oh, that's awful. She'll hate you." I was in shock!!! All the poor girl could say was, "I liked it." DH shot his grandma down immediately, and she shut up. I just couldn't believe she did that!! Some people have no filter lol.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely pic Jcliff! What a gorgeous daughter you have :) Do you have a pool?! Jealous!!


----------



## vickyandchick

JCliff you look fab and your daughter is beautiful :) 

I don't want a lot of visitors at first, my family will probably come round after a few days but I know they won't overstep any boundaries and will make me lots of cups of tea:haha:

Is anyone else possessive over their baby already? He's not even here and I feel like I don't want people around him:blush: One of my sisters friends was round the other day and she said she was so excited and couldn't wait to meet him, I just stood there like who said you're coming anywhere near my baby. I feel terrible about it cause I've felt it when my own friends have said it too like once he's born they'll all be straight round and I don't want that. He's my son and I just want him all to myself for a while. Please tell me I'm not crazy lol


----------



## Laelani

vickyandchick said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Please tell me some of you are getting annoyed over small things?!?!?!
> 
> MIL - speaks to me like crap constantly and is so controlling
> 
> Step-MIL - insist on buying tigger stuff for baby knowing i hate tigger and tacky clothes!!!! Shes 40+ and has an obsession with a disney character!!!
> 
> OH 'bestfriend' - waster, the only reason he come to my and OH engagement party is because OH paid for all his bloody drinks and now hes split up with his gf him and OH are planning all this stuff together and OH thinks hes been godfather to my child, i do not think so, hes one of the worse role models to have, he constantly gets drunk and is a womaniser!!!! Its been 3 days they've been back in contact and i'm 2nd best already to this idiot.
> 
> Yes, people irritate me beyond belief. I spend most of my day silent cause as thumper out of bambi said "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say nothing at all":haha:Click to expand...

Yes I am the same way! Every little thing people do and say irritates me beyond belief and in turn irritates OH because he has to listen to me complain about it all over and over again ;) 



staceymxxx said:


> Alsoooo... whats plan of action for after having babys?
> 
> I'm coming home and banning visitors until i'm ready to have them, OH doesn't agree with this and wants everyone there all time he loves visitors but i've put my foot down and said no point blank! Dogs have to get use to a new baby, we do and i'm breastfeeding so want to get hang of that without everyone passing baby round like pass the parcel!

Since we are having a schedule C-Section (at some point :doh:) we will be in the hospital a few days for recovery, mostly for myself. I do not mind people coming to the hospital to see us so we will be announcing the baby right away. We will tell people they can come by the next day and not same day though as I will need the rest as will baby. I would rather people visit us in the hospital rather than when we are home to get it out of the way. Once we get home we will only be here a few days and then OH's family is coming for a visit and we are going to a place about 40 minutes away right on the ocean to stay there with them for a week and then right after that we move to my parents place. Sounds like a lot but it really isn't as much as it seems and it will be super relaxing. :) I cannot wait.


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> JCliff you look fab and your daughter is beautiful :)
> 
> I don't want a lot of visitors at first, my family will probably come round after a few days but I know they won't overstep any boundaries and will make me lots of cups of tea:haha:
> 
> Is anyone else possessive over their baby already? He's not even here and I feel like I don't want people around him:blush: One of my sisters friends was round the other day and she said she was so excited and couldn't wait to meet him, I just stood there like who said you're coming anywhere near my baby. I feel terrible about it cause I've felt it when my own friends have said it too like once he's born they'll all be straight round and I don't want that. He's my son and I just want him all to myself for a while. Please tell me I'm not crazy lol

That's completely normal. You carry them 9 months, and I think you feel immensely protective over them. 

I have this thing where I don't want my baby being handed around loads of people, and people kissing their faces and touching them spreading germs! 

I remember this woman with dirty nails touching dd2s hands when I turned around in the supermarket-Ergh!


----------



## newlywed2013

I just took multiple blows straight to the cervix :( had me In tears


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow lots to comment on since yesterday! :)

Love all the bump pics ladies! Will post one of my own in a bit :)

Tulip - yay Bump Buddies! :happydance: Happy 26 weeks today! 

Geralyn - weight gain sucks. I was doing so good till that week I jumped 9 lbs! Now I'm sitting about 25 pounds up from my start weight. Just do what you can do and remember it's for a good reason. Try to eat healthy and get a bit of exercise in but don't over stress yourself about weight. :hugs: 

Newlywed - :hugs: I'm so sorry about your gerbil. I'm a major animal lover. I'm pretty sure I love my FurBaby (chihuahua) like one of my kids! If something happened to her I'd be devastated. :( 

Being annoyed - OH yeah! Everything irritates me now! Especially with the heat. I'm a nanny and my poor little nanny kids get on my nerves big time and it's so not even their fault. They're awesome! I'm just so irritable now. I have to really watch myself to keep it in check. 

As for MIL - mine is pretty good but she's very strong willed and stubborn. One of those people you do not piss off or she will hold the grudge forever! Literally! She spoils the grand kids rotten which is a pain. You try to teach them some responsibility and she swoops in to save the day rather than let them face the consequences of bad choices. That is going to really bug me I'm sure. She also takes my step kids the whole summer to her trailer 3 hrs away. I've never understood how DH's ex wife is cool with this. Id miss my kids way too much! There no way my kids are leaving all summer long. I have a feeling my mil will hate me over that one. She can have them for a week or two when they're old enough but that's going to be awhile. She's been taking my step daughter the whole summer since she was two or three! Not happening with my babes! 

My other big issue which I'd welcome some advice on is that my mil smokes. I can't stand it and think it's so disgusting! I don't want that around my kids. How do I deal with that without totally offending her? She won't smoke around them when she visits as we don't allow it in our house but she and her husband smoke in their home. I'm never going to be okay with my kids spending much time there. I can't stand to be there more than a quick a visit. How do you handle those situations where close family chooses those things and you don't want your kids around it?


----------



## MamaMac123

26 Week Bump! :) 

Oh I forgot....about picking names. I totally get people waiting to announce. Once the names are officially picked most people will keep negative comments to themselves. They only speak up if there's a chance to change your mind. For us, we did announce the names but only after they were already on the nursery wall! No changing our minds now! Haha

Thankfully we haven't had any negative comments on them.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm so jealous of all these bumps! Everyone looks so wonderful! I still have nothing, but what looks like a little extra pudge. I keep waiting and hoping, but nothing comes! This is probably the only time in my whole life that I wish I wasn't so tall. 

I'm not worried about visitors. Firstly because I live 6+ hours away from any family, and secondly if it was family I would be happy for them to come visit for a little bit at a time. I almost wish everyone could take time off and come up for a visit after he's born. 

My MIL will be here, she's coming up two weeks before my due date and says she is staying until we kick her out. I'm really glad about that! The hospital is about 45 minutes to an hour away and if I go into labor while my husband is at work (also 45 minutes to an hour away, but in a different direction) we would both be too stressed. Especially since he's not always able to just drop everything and go. 

And thankfully for me I have an AMAZING MIL. She really is awesome. All of my inlaws are great, I really got super lucky with them! 

Newlywed sorry about your gerbil! 

As for baby names my husband and I had names picked from long before we even thought about making a baby for reals. And we were never shy to tell someone our name choice, cause really I don't care if they don't like it, it's not their kid.


----------



## MamaMac123

So I think I may have had a couple Braxton Hicks today....what do they feel like? Once or twice today it felt like the early stages of period cramps. Nothing horrible dreadful just uncomfortable and made me feel a bit sick.


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac braxton hicks feel like your stomach is tightening. It goes hard for a little bit.....10 seconds or so? and during that time it can feel a little weird or uncomfortable for some people.


As for the smoking, your children come first :) I wouldnt worry about offending a smoker because its been proven over and over how dangerous smoking and second hand smoke is.

If a smoker wants me to visit I usually tell them no. My dad was the only exception and it was for special occasions only as he would visit us usually. I said I would come along if they smoked outside during our visit and made sure everyone else visiting smoked outside and aired the house out before we came. 
I really didnt care if I upset anyone.

My mil smokes too but we dont visit her.


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Stacey-can see why some of what you mentioned annoys you. Especially your ohs best friend. Sounds rather immature to me :dohh:
> 
> As for you mil, she's totally in the wrong being rude to you. With the tigger stuff, just humour you step mil and only put it in when you see her-you can take it off as soon as she's out the door. I had a really awful babygrow from a friend once, with a clown on it that looked like that one out of the Steven king film, but to save her feelings I put it on dd1 when she visited and it meant a lot to her.
> 
> I sound really horrible but shes bout 20+ outfits of tigger, i'm thinking of taking a few back to exchange them she wont even know, i'm grateful for every little bit of help but shes acting like baby is hers when hes mine, shes even tried naming him and is planning on taking him away on holiday for a week next year when hes my baby, its really getting to me now xClick to expand...
> 
> Yikes! That's excessive!! No you don't sound horrible at all-at that amount all your baby would wear is orange stripes for the first few months! It's hard-I mean, obviously she's excited, but she's ott!
> 
> Does she not have children of her own? It's tough when someone's overbearing and taking over (even if they don't mean to) like that.
> 
> As for the holiday thing-definitely put your put down and be firm now on that before she assumes it's happening honeyClick to expand...

I've said point blank hes not going away with them, any family holidays will be with me and his dad.. No she can't have children and i think thats why she is been like this, i feel so horrible but this is my baby not hers, i know people will start calling him tigger if he wore it all i'd rather take some of it back and get stuff i like x


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> Did the glucose test make anyone else crash a few hours later? I was watching TV and fell asleep on the couch and only woke up when my daughter woke up from her nap.
> 
> Yup I took a nap when I got home and I am still tired now
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Alsoooo... whats plan of action for after having babys?
> 
> I'm coming home and banning visitors until i'm ready to have them, OH doesn't agree with this and wants everyone there all time he loves visitors but i've put my foot down and said no point blank! Dogs have to get use to a new baby, we do and i'm breastfeeding so want to get hang of that without everyone passing baby round like pass the parcel!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't want a lot of visitors but my mom already is annoying me saying how all my aunts and uncles will want to come and do I want her to stay with us after the baby is born. I feel like DH, baby, and our dogs, and I need to get into a routine. I know she's trying to be helpful but I really don't want her staying with us.
> 
> I had my midwife appt this afternoon and she said I've gained almost 30 lbs! She said it's too much and I need to start walking more and watch my diet. I guess stuffing my face at the all inclusive resort on vac a last week didn't help. oops And then of course I almost cried getting in the car bc I feel like a fatass nowClick to expand...

You aren't fat!!! I totally agree about routine, its hard with dogs as they will be excited at a new baby then all these visitors, i don't want the dogs resenting baby :(


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> JCliff you look fab and your daughter is beautiful :)
> 
> I don't want a lot of visitors at first, my family will probably come round after a few days but I know they won't overstep any boundaries and will make me lots of cups of tea:haha:
> 
> Is anyone else possessive over their baby already? He's not even here and I feel like I don't want people around him:blush: One of my sisters friends was round the other day and she said she was so excited and couldn't wait to meet him, I just stood there like who said you're coming anywhere near my baby. I feel terrible about it cause I've felt it when my own friends have said it too like once he's born they'll all be straight round and I don't want that. He's my son and I just want him all to myself for a while. Please tell me I'm not crazy lol

I'm exactly the same :blush: is it wrong i have a mental list of people who aren't having anything to do with baby?! i don't want their bad influence on my baby and i have rules what have to be followed around him if they don't follow a rule they don't have anything to do with him... People keep trying to touch my belly and i'm like hes mine not yours, i've only let OH and my friend touch while hes kicking lol... on about that i'd be pregnant forever if it meant he was just mine and no-one elses, i'm really protective over him... i'm going to be one of those mothers like my MIL whos heartbroken because OH is leaving home at 28 :blush: :haha:


----------



## Laelani

I just wanted to pop in and say hi and finally post a bump pic for you! I took it in the bathroom at my work today at 29 weeks 2 days!

https://i846.photobucket.com/albums/ab30/Laelani21/photo4_zps10fe1b49.jpg


----------



## Jcliff

Thanks everyone! She is the sunshine of my life and such a sweet funny little girl. I worry I won't know how to love #2 as much! (They will only be 16 months apart!)


----------



## kiki28

I've got my 3D scan today :) so excited :D


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww. Trust me Jcliff-your heart grows with love, and you just do love them both the same. They will be close and play mates too-will be cute watching their relationship grow too :)

Stacey-that's sad she can't have kids :-( but still, this is your baby and you deserve to enjoy dressing your boy how you wish. It doesn't mean she can't be a fun aunt though, so I think it's a balance that will work out in time for you guys. Your his mum, so you can decide on how much is too much. :flower: 

Ps-think this post I'm rambling a bit...no sleep again! :wacko:


----------



## StarBrites

Soo I woke up in the middle of the night about 4am and every part of my body hurt. My toes, my fingers, my teeth, my neck... everything. I feel feverish and congested. I'm so stiff.. :( 

It's really humid outside (98%) and rainy and I wonder if that is why. It's awful. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Starbrites I've never heard of that before, maybe you caught something. You should get it checked out of it doesn't go away or gets worse. 

I kept having awful nightmares that the hospital wouldn't give me my baby. Every time I would ask for him they would have another reason why I couldn't have him. I never once got to see him or hold him. It was awful!


----------



## Elsa50501

StarBrites said:


> Soo I woke up in the middle of the night about 4am and every part of my body hurt. My toes, my fingers, my teeth, my neck... everything. I feel feverish and congested. I'm so stiff.. :(
> 
> It's really humid outside (98%) and rainy and I wonder if that is why. It's awful. Has this happened to anyone else?

Oh no, I hope you feel better. Watch your temp if you're feeling feverish and call the OB/nurse/midwife if you spike a fever.


----------



## StarBrites

Luckily I don't actually have a fever.. Just feel icky. I have an OB appointment at 4 today so I will ask her.


----------



## newlywed2013

So we are spending the weekend at our cabin in Canada, about 1.5 hours away from where I live, and the hospital I am delivering at is 1.5-2 hours away from home, in the opposite direction. There are closer hospitals, but none have a good nicu. We also have a 10 minute boat ride, occassionally in choppy water, to get to the cabin. I never say anything to my dr about it, I just figure everything will be okay.. I'm low risk other than GD. Would you ladies be worried? I know when I get closer to my due date I'll stop going, but I don't know where to draw the line..


----------



## busytulip

StarBrites-I hope that you start feeling better soon! I would definitely mention it at your appt.!

Mushy-That dream sounds horrible, you poor thing. :hugs:

Newlywed- I can see how you would worry. Given that you aren't at high risk things will probably be just fine though. It may be a good idea to phone your provider and let them know, that way they also have the opportunity to ease any fears you may have. I hope that you have a great time, it sounds like a wonderful getaway!


----------



## GeralynB

I finished painting the dresser for the nursery. You can't really tell in the pic but it's light gray and navy blue
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jcliff

Newlywed i just flew 6 hours international 30 weeks. All was fine. In sure u will b too


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- I would say you're safe, but as Tulip said maybe just phone the Dr. to give them a heads up. I had the same conversation with my DH he wants to do a weekend trip to Virginia September 26th-October 10th. I told him I'm not sure I'm comfortable being that far away from our hospital and family that close to my due date.

Geralyn-- The dresser looks amazing!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Geralyn, that dresser is awesome!!!!!!!

Newleywed, I'm sure you'd be fine, but it never hurts to just update your doc.


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Aww. Trust me Jcliff-your heart grows with love, and you just do love them both the same. They will be close and play mates too-will be cute watching their relationship grow too :)
> 
> Stacey-that's sad she can't have kids :-( but still, this is your baby and you deserve to enjoy dressing your boy how you wish. It doesn't mean she can't be a fun aunt though, so I think it's a balance that will work out in time for you guys. Your his mum, so you can decide on how much is too much. :flower:
> 
> Ps-think this post I'm rambling a bit...no sleep again! :wacko:

I know she means well its just over-baring and i'm a miss grumpy guts as its too hot for me :blush:


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> I finished painting the dresser for the nursery. You can't really tell in the pic but it's light gray and navy blue

Its absolutely gorgeous, you should be so proud of yourself :flower:


----------



## staceymxxx

WOW - 10 weeks to go! technically 7 until i'm fullterm, i'm so excited but nervous at the same time! x


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> So we are spending the weekend at our cabin in Canada, about 1.5 hours away from where I live, and the hospital I am delivering at is 1.5-2 hours away from home, in the opposite direction. There are closer hospitals, but none have a good nicu. We also have a 10 minute boat ride, occassionally in choppy water, to get to the cabin. I never say anything to my dr about it, I just figure everything will be okay.. I'm low risk other than GD. Would you ladies be worried? I know when I get closer to my due date I'll stop going, but I don't know where to draw the line..

I think it will be fine. Is it in Ontario? The NICU's in Ontario are fairly spread out but if you needed one, they will bring you by ambulance. I was brought to a bigger hospital by ambulance when my daughter was born because the hospital I was at didn't deal with babies born before 34 weeks.


----------



## rbourre

I got a call today that I failed my glucose test. They are mailing me the forms so I can go for the 2 hour one next week. I really don't want to have to drink that stuff again and I don't know what I am going to do with my daughter while I am waiting around for 2 hours. It was really hard to keep her amused for 1 hour and she was getting very hyper by the end of it.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> I got a call today that I failed my glucose test. They are mailing me the forms so I can go for the 2 hour one next week. I really don't want to have to drink that stuff again and I don't know what I am going to do with my daughter while I am waiting around for 2 hours. It was really hard to keep her amused for 1 hour and she was getting very hyper by the end of it.

I'm sorry to hear that. : ( I hope you pass this time with flying colors!!! I totally understand being nervous about having to entertain your daughter while there. My son would not do well with that, either. He is a "lets go outside and play" kind of kid--not a "sit quietly and read for two hours."


----------



## rbourre

SoBlessedMama said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I got a call today that I failed my glucose test. They are mailing me the forms so I can go for the 2 hour one next week. I really don't want to have to drink that stuff again and I don't know what I am going to do with my daughter while I am waiting around for 2 hours. It was really hard to keep her amused for 1 hour and she was getting very hyper by the end of it.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. : ( I hope you pass this time with flying colors!!! I totally understand being nervous about having to entertain your daughter while there. My son would not do well with that, either. He is a "lets go outside and play" kind of kid--not a "sit quietly and read for two hours."Click to expand...

That's exactly how my daughter is. She brings me her shoes every morning and says "shoes on" and wants to go outside before we've even had breakfast. At least it is only a 2 hour test not 3 hours.


----------



## AshleyLK

GeralynB said:


> I finished painting the dresser for the nursery. You can't really tell in the pic but it's light gray and navy blue

Oh my gosh I love!! I love taking something and making it better than before!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I got a call today that I failed my glucose test. They are mailing me the forms so I can go for the 2 hour one next week. I really don't want to have to drink that stuff again and I don't know what I am going to do with my daughter while I am waiting around for 2 hours. It was really hard to keep her amused for 1 hour and she was getting very hyper by the end of it.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. : ( I hope you pass this time with flying colors!!! I totally understand being nervous about having to entertain your daughter while there. My son would not do well with that, either. He is a "lets go outside and play" kind of kid--not a "sit quietly and read for two hours."Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how my daughter is. She brings me her shoes every morning and says "shoes on" and wants to go outside before we've even had breakfast. At least it is only a 2 hour test not 3 hours.Click to expand...

Thank goodness it isn't longer!! Maybe just bring LOTS of different activities, so she has choices when she gets bored with one thing--maybe small toys, books, coloring sheets, etc. (a toddler tablet, if you allow it with her.) I'm sorry, because I know my DS wouldn't handle that well at all. I hate you have that added stress on top of already having to go back for the 2nd test. I'll be praying you get great results, and no more long appointments are necessary!!


----------



## MamaMac123

newlywed2013 said:


> So we are spending the weekend at our cabin in Canada, about 1.5 hours away from where I live, and the hospital I am delivering at is 1.5-2 hours away from home, in the opposite direction. There are closer hospitals, but none have a good nicu. We also have a 10 minute boat ride, occassionally in choppy water, to get to the cabin. I never say anything to my dr about it, I just figure everything will be okay.. I'm low risk other than GD. Would you ladies be worried? I know when I get closer to my due date I'll stop going, but I don't know where to draw the line..

I had a trip down to the states planned (I'm in Canada) for next week and my doctor advised against it, but I'm having twins of course so that could be why. He said it wasnt worth the risk even though it probably wouldn't be an issue you just never know. If check with your doctor for sure. 



GeralynB said:


> I finished painting the dresser for the nursery. You can't really tell in the pic but it's light gray and navy blue

LOVE It!!!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-get well soon. Doesn't sound nice at all-doesn't sound normal pregnancy ailments, so definitely mention it :flower:

Geralyn-wow love the makeover you gave that dresser-looks amazing!

31 weeks today!! I'm aching in my hip bones today and can't wait to be full term now!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I do like hot weather but I'm finding it so difficult during pregnancy. I'm trying to sort things out ready but I keep feeling light headed.


----------



## AllStar

29 weeks today! I can't believe next week is 30 already!! Been such a busy last few weeks it's flown by. 

I was at the commonwealth games on Wednesday and it was a great day but it involved a lot of walking and yesterday I couldn't put any pressure on my hip at all so couldn't walk! Dh managed to swap some shifts so he could stay home to help with the kids as I literally couldn't get off the couch without help. It's still sore today but I can walk although it's a bit painful so trying to rest as much as possible with two little ones and hopefully tomorrow it will be even better. 

We still have a couple of things left to buy for baby so will be going to get them next week and that'll be us all ready for him  dh will know on Wednesday what holiday days off he can get so the scan studio said I can phone that day and arrange our 3d scan. The studio is a few hours away and it's my birthday soon so we'll be staying away the night to save lots of travelling in one day and to celebrate my birthday and probably do something the next day that is fun for the kids  

Love the dresser Geralyn.

I'm still struggling with the heat too, we're not used to this heat in Scotland lol


----------



## vickyandchick

Does anyone else just feel absolutely exhausted? My eyes hurt to keep open and I just feel so run down and sick :( I don't know if it's just third tri feelings or a side effect of my whooping cough jab the other day, all I know is I feel terrible and LO has been quieter these past few days too.


----------



## StarBrites

At my OB appointment yesterday baby girl was head down! Hoping she stays that way even though it's causing me a ton of pressure down there. Yesterday I went to the store and started getting sharp stabbing pain (think the pain you feel getting cut by a piece of glass) up in the back of my vagina and I had to stop to breathe through the pain a couple times! But her heartbeat is great and fundal height was 31! Doctor started me on ranatadine for my constant heartburn too.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy 31 weeks yoyo! You're in single digit weeks now!! 

Allstar - happy 29 weeks! 

I'm struggling with the heat too - and my bladder. I think she's resting on it again as it eased off for a few weeks. I'm still feeling a bit anxious that she's measuring 2 weeks behind. I'm going to the midwife again on Tuesday to check my blood pressure which was on the high end so I really hope she will measure baby again to check she's growing ok. I'm tempted to do another scan although we hadn't planned to. She is still kicking lots though and my belly has definitely got a lot bigger in the last couple of weeks so hopefully all is ok and it just means she will be on the smaller side which can't be a bad thing during labour! (Trying to stay positive!) 

I haven't been too tired yet but am feeling it slightly more in the late evenings. I want to be making the most of going out for dinner and doing all the things I won't be able to do after October but all I want to do is sit on the sofa in front of the TV!! I need to motivate myself again!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

vickyandchick said:


> Does anyone else just feel absolutely exhausted? My eyes hurt to keep open and I just feel so run down and sick :( I don't know if it's just third tri feelings or a side effect of my whooping cough jab the other day, all I know is I feel terrible and LO has been quieter these past few days too.

Yes, me! I'm not sleeping well at all, and the heat has made me swell, which has set off the arthritis in my feet terribly. I've started getting restless legs (and arms, who knew that was even a thing?!). I'm also getting quite breathless, even just sat down, because of how high my bump is getting. All added together, not a happy mama! It will be worth it in the end, but seriously, next time I'm pregnant, I want it to be in the winter! Need to plan for no. 2 to be a spring baby, I think!

I felt like a zombie most of this week, also not helped by the DTaP jab on Wednesday evening, which made my arm feel like it'd been hit with a brick, and it's bruised where the needle went in, too.

LO has been hyperactive the last couple of days, which is quite nice (he/she is still considerate enough to be quiet when I'm trying to sleep!).

Geralyn, I love your dresser :) It's lovely making things for our LOs, isn't it? I'm about to start on curtains for the nursery, as my friend just dropped round her sewing machine for me to borrow. I haven't used a sewing machine for about 20 years, so this is going to be interesting!

5 more weeks at work...!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

vickyandchick said:


> Does anyone else just feel absolutely exhausted? My eyes hurt to keep open and I just feel so run down and sick :( I don't know if it's just third tri feelings or a side effect of my whooping cough jab the other day, all I know is I feel terrible and LO has been quieter these past few days too.

Yes! I'm a few days past 27 weeks, and I'm completely exhausted. I got my tDap on Tuesday of this week--do you think that might be it? I've never heard of a connection there, but gosh that would make me feel better than thinking I was going to be exhausted for the next 13 weeks!!


----------



## vickyandchick

SoBlessedMama said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just feel absolutely exhausted? My eyes hurt to keep open and I just feel so run down and sick :( I don't know if it's just third tri feelings or a side effect of my whooping cough jab the other day, all I know is I feel terrible and LO has been quieter these past few days too.
> 
> Yes! I'm a few days past 27 weeks, and I'm completely exhausted. I got my tDap on Tuesday of this week--do you think that might be it? I've never heard of a connection there, but gosh that would make me feel better than thinking I was going to be exhausted for the next 13 weeks!!Click to expand...

I'm not sure, it feels like I've got heatstroke but I've not been outside:dohh: I've heard of some people not feeling well after having it


----------



## SoBlessedMama

vickyandchick said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just feel absolutely exhausted? My eyes hurt to keep open and I just feel so run down and sick :( I don't know if it's just third tri feelings or a side effect of my whooping cough jab the other day, all I know is I feel terrible and LO has been quieter these past few days too.
> 
> Yes! I'm a few days past 27 weeks, and I'm completely exhausted. I got my tDap on Tuesday of this week--do you think that might be it? I've never heard of a connection there, but gosh that would make me feel better than thinking I was going to be exhausted for the next 13 weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure, it feels like I've got heatstroke but I've not been outside:dohh: I've heard of some people not feeling well after having itClick to expand...

Ugh, girl, you better take it easy!!! It has gotten HOT here the past week or so, so I'm sure that hasn't helped me any. I'm going to really hope that the shot is messing with us, and passes soon!!


----------



## rbourre

My daughter is with my mom and sister today and tomorrow until we pick her up around 5 pm. We spent the afternoon organizing the babies room, putting the crib and dresser together and sorting baby clothes. I can't wait until the room is done, hopefully later tonight or tomorrow we will have it mostly done.


----------



## Jcliff

Anyone's eyesight off? This happened with my daughter ugh thought I was going to avoid it with this baby! But my left eye seems off kinda blurry ugh so annoying


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My eyes have been fine, no more blurry than before. I'm supposed to wear glasses, but always forget them! I always love putting them on though, cause it feels like I've put the world in HD. At least that's what I always say. 

I'll see what that shot does to me, I've got my next appointment coming up this Thursday and I was told I'll be getting it. I really hope it doesn't affect me all that much. If it does, I hope it's a later feeling, cause I live about 45 mins to an hour away from the hospital. 

My baby has LOVED being in my bladder these past few weeks. I thought for sure there was no way I could possibly pee more than I already was this pregnancy. HA! My baby has gone and proved me wrong! It was so bad last week that I thought I was getting a UTI because nothing was coming out for about three pees, and they were all within like 10 minutes. Turns out baby on just the right spot! Now he just likes to kick it, or punch it.


----------



## sprite30

Hi ladies my legs are sooooo achey as well. It's started The beginning of last week it feels like I'm about to have a Charlie horse, or just recovering from one. Yet I haven't had one. My feet and legs have no swelling yet they feel like there twice the size they should be but still very normal looking. I tried to get dh to give me a foot rub but he's not having it. I'll have to keep working on that.

I had my baby shower today and got lots of great gifts and so many people showed up and it was great to see everyone and just sit and enjoy the beautiful weather. They were calling for rain today but it all cleared up by the time the party came around and we ended up having a great party. I've got a short list of a couple things I need yet but it's just small odds and ends so I'll probably go out next weekend and exchange a couple things and pick some things up. 

It's very exciting to be at this stage, only 10 weeks left. Yay!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm also suffering from achy legs today. I went out yesterday hoping to make a good start on my baby clothes list but I only came home with 1 baby grow, 6 vests and a bib.


----------



## StarBrites

Ended up going to L&D last night with their recommendation after I kept having contractions for a little over two hours with sharp stabbing deep vaginal pain. They hooked me and Ellie up and I kept having them but they were just normal BH and everything else looked great and after awhile they slowed down and got much better. She took a swab to make sure I don't have any infections and it could be why I'm having such bad pain in my vagina or could just be baby hitting nerves or my cervix. They started me on antibiotics until they could get the results back. Oh and also... Here's the bad part. I also got a cervix check. And let me tell you it was one of the most painful things I ever experienced and I was in so much pain that apparently my boyfriend started shaking and was freaking out inside! I am fingtertip dilated but still closed so she said that's why it hurt so bad and that it gets easier. I never want to go through that again! I had tears in my eyes and I was crampy and might have held a little grudge against her haha :)


----------



## vickyandchick

StarBrites said:


> Ended up going to L&D last night with their recommendation after I kept having contractions for a little over two hours with sharp stabbing deep vaginal pain. They hooked me and Ellie up and I kept having them but they were just normal BH and everything else looked great and after awhile they slowed down and got much better. She took a swab to make sure I don't have any infections and it could be why I'm having such bad pain in my vagina or could just be baby hitting nerves or my cervix. They started me on antibiotics until they could get the results back. Oh and also... Here's the bad part. I also got a cervix check. And let me tell you it was one of the most painful things I ever experienced and I was in so much pain that apparently my boyfriend started shaking and was freaking out inside! I am fingtertip dilated but still closed so she said that's why it hurt so bad and that it gets easier. I never want to go through that again! I had tears in my eyes and I was crampy and might have held a little grudge against her haha :)

Glad everything is okay! That must have been scary :(
I am so not looking forward to them checking my cervix at any point, I think I'm more scared of that than labout :haha:


----------



## Elsa50501

Glad everything turned out alright Starbrites!


----------



## mommyberry

Sorry for all those having tough time. I have sleeplessness due to congestion. Guess LO is pushing my diaphragm up too high that my lungs have become congested. Or may be this is just my wild guess. But I often feel suffocated during the night.

Geralyn - love the dresser. 

Hardly 10 weeks to go! I'm super nervous actually. Hope I'll be a good mom! FXed


----------



## rbourre

I need to buy a new baby swing before he's born. We accidentally left the batteries in ours and they leaked really bad and destroyed the battery area in our swing. Not too happy about that.

Otherwise, we are pretty much all ready for him now. The clothes are all washed and folded/hung up and his room is set up aside from the change pad I am going to put on top of the dresser.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140726-02022.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 16









IMG-20140726-02023.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 15









IMG-20140726-02024.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-that's a beautiful room! Wow! :) lucky baby. You sound very organised-need to get things sorted myself.


----------



## newlywed2013

I ended up doing the Canada trip without calling doc. I have an appointment tomorrow so I will ask If we can keep going. I had some slight cramping during a rough boat ride.so I might be done going :( 
I also have my consultation with the diabetes specialist Tuesday. 

Anyone else frustrated with their insurance? through my 20 ultrasound the office had charged me $677 and insurance has only covered $250! And I have another 815 in pending charges! My 24 week ultrasound to check her heart cost more than my dating ultrasound and my 20 week ultrasound combined!


----------



## newlywed2013

Ooh yeah, and whoever asked, the cabin is in Ontario. The closest hospital I think is In cook, MN, and they would probably ambulance me to Duluth, which is where I am delivering.


----------



## mommyberry

Rbourre - The nursery looks so cute!!! Wish I had that space in my house. I moved to my in laws place for now and the baby will be co-sleeping with us. So no separate nursery. Plus my mother in law hates doing anything with the walls. She thinks walls become dirty if we decorate them with anything. :dohh: I'll just have to patiently wait until we move to a separate place of ours. :coffee:

Oh... and here is my 30th week bump!
 



Attached Files:







29w3d.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Rbourre that room is beautiful! We can't decorate as we are renting and our lease is up in December and we are being sent back to southern California in January. So decorating anything is pointless! 

Newlywed that really sucks about your insurance! I have thankfully got awesome insurance, and I only pay for lab visits, and ultrasounds at $10 per visit. I'm very fortunate! 

Mommyberry lovely bump!


----------



## sprite30

My legs are feeling better today. I tried to drink more water and eat higher potassium and I think that did wonders. 

I finally got to watch our 3d scan video today and I paid for the package of a 20 min DVD and 4 color photos and I ended up getting 54 mins on DVD and 47 color photos and I went straight to the drugstore and got them all printed out so I have a nice album now. And I want to get all my ultrasound pics together too and put them in the same album. Def got my monies worth and so happy I did it. Will post some pics tomorrow from my work computer

My house looks like a hurricane hit it lol I've got baby stuff in every single room. Laundry/mud room, living, dining, kitchen, our bedroom her nursery/ my office. The only rooms in my house that are baby free is the bathroom and the attic....for obvious reasons lol it just hit me that I have way more to do then I was planning for and I can't really carry anything over 20ish lbs so my friend is coming over on Tuesday to help me get organized and then on Wednesday the trash goes out, once that happens Ill have a little more elbow room. It's crazy tho our house felt huge for just two people but once you add baby stuff to the mix it's a whole new ball game, lol. Dh is kind of upset because he thinks I'm throwing away good things but there isn't much I can do about it we just don't have the room. I told him I'll at least have a yard sale and put stuff on craigslist so it's not just going to the dump. Surely something has use for a dresser, a fish tank, sheet cake boxes.....because I don't lol I won't be making cakes anytime soon. 

On the insurance subject, mine is not the greatest and I have a 3,000 deductible /4500 max pay out and it kind of sucks to get some of those bigger bills but I figure I either pay it now for appts or they're gonna get me good at the hospital when I deliver so either way I'm paying 4500 one way or another. 

Anyone else with baby showers coming up? Or had already? How did they go?


----------



## kiki28

29 weeks today :) 

4D scan last week was brilliant best experience ever! I literally can't wait to meet him now. He is measuring a little small from where he should be but all the babies in my family have been a little on the smaller side at this stage so I'm not too worried!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-lovely bump :) I too haven't got a nursery to decorate-baby is having the children's play room, as we have so many toys in our house, this room can't be made exclusively into his room. They do tend to be in your own room for the first 6 months or so anyway (was 12 months for us with dd2 as I didn't want her to leave our room!)

Kiki-glad your enjoyed your 4d scan :) they definitely grow at their own rate-dd2 was a month behind and they were concerned but she was 7lbs8oz wen she was born!


----------



## AllStar

Love the nursery rbourre and how you're so organised! I hope to be all done and ready by next week. I wasn't sure when to wash all his clothes though, I can't remember when I did it for the other two. I don't want to wash them too early but don't want to leave it too late! lol to those who are washing babies things, when are you doing them? 

The insurance thing over in the US sounds complicated! What happens if people don't have the extra money for all these things? 

Excited to book our 3d scan on Wednesday when dh knows his holidays  they said they should be able to fit me in asap so it should be soon!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Allstar-I think I will wash the baby clothes at 36/37 weeks. But I plan to wash the baby clothes for the hospital bag just before I Pack it at 33/34 weeks.


----------



## AllStar

Yo yo that's about the time I was planning doing them. Still need a few more bits and pieces for my hospital bag too! I barely used it last time as I was only in hospital a total of 4 and a half hours but Thai time could be different so better be prepared


----------



## GeralynB

It's my bday and I turn 35 today. What?!? How did that happen???:saywhat: I still feel 22.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Wow allstars 4 and a half hours sounds lovely. I was in for a day and a half but the birth centre was quiet and he would not latch.


----------



## Elsa50501

Happy birthday Geralyn :) hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## newlywed2013

AllStar said:


> Love the nursery rbourre and how you're so organised! I hope to be all done and ready by next week. I wasn't sure when to wash all his clothes though, I can't remember when I did it for the other two. I don't want to wash them too early but don't want to leave it too late! lol to those who are washing babies things, when are you doing them?
> 
> The insurance thing over in the US sounds complicated! What happens if people don't have the extra money for all these things?
> 
> Excited to book our 3d scan on Wednesday when dh knows his holidays  they said they should be able to fit me in asap so it should be soon!

I don't have the money! They set me up on a payment plan.


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- Happy Birthday!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day :)

As for the insurance.... I can't complain since I've been with the normal OB and not the Specialist I have had zero out of pocket expense. Also I only have a $200 inpatient copay. Along with insurance paying for a breast pump.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

GeralynB said:


> It's my bday and I turn 35 today. What?!? How did that happen???:saywhat: I still feel 22.

Happy birthday Geralyn my due date buddie.


----------



## Jcliff

We made an offer on a new house yesterday, waiting to hear back. If all goes well we close two days before my due date. I'm insane right?


----------



## AllStar

CharmedKirsty said:


> Wow allstars 4 and a half hours sounds lovely. I was in for a day and a half but the birth centre was quiet and he would not latch.

It was, I was desperate to get home to our little boy lol we arrived at hospital at 9.45am, dd was born at 10.00 and we were home by 2.15pm  the birth was all very straightforward though so hoping for a similar experience this time.


----------



## AllStar

Oh that's good newlywed. Pregnancy is a worrying enough time as it is, I can't imagine having to worry about paying for care and sorting insurance on top of it all. I admire you US ladies. 

Happy birthday Geralyn 

Good luck with the house offer Jcliffe!


----------



## newlywed2013

My friend had a baby boy Saturday and we get to go visit them today! Also have my 28 week appointment and tdap shot today. I think from now on I start going every 2 Weeks. Holy gas money z takes 1.5 hours one way


----------



## rbourre

Thanks for all the comments on the nursery. I still want to put something else up in there, but I haven't decided what yet. I also want to get name plaques or something for the front of the kids doors. We are renting, so I can't paint or anything which is why we put the decals on the wall. 

I know I washed the clothes early, but August is a very busy month for us and I wouldn't have time to spend a weekend doing it and I didn't want to leave it until September. Plus, our daughter was gone away this weekend with my mom and sister so it was easy to do it while we had a kid free weekend.

Today I am 28+2, the same gestation that I was admitted to the hospital with my blood pressure around 165/125 when pregnant with my daughter. She was born 10 days later at 29+5. I just took my blood pressure and it was 123/75. :D I am so glad everything is going so well this time and really hope I can make it to at least 37 weeks. I will be happy in 11 days when I pass 29+5 and everything is still going great.


----------



## cntrygrl

So it looks like I failed my 1 hour test by 1 point. Scheduled my 3 hour for Friday morning. :(


----------



## sprite30

One pic from the 3d scan ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy birthday Geralyn! Hope you have a great day! And based on pictures I've seen of you you definitely don't look 35 either! 

Jcliff, you might be a little crazy, but on the bright side you have a GREAT excuse to just watch everybody work! It might actually be slightly genius! Good luck on getting approved! 

Cntrygrl That really sucks. One point is nothing! Was it one you fasted on before or did you eat before? 

I'm starting to get awfully uncomfortable. I don't even have a darn baby bump, I haven't gained any weight, but walking is starting to get painful on my hips and pelvis. And I finally learned what it meant when people said you'll know when you can't sleep on your back anymore. Holy uncomfortable! I hate sleeping on either one of my sides. I was a stomach sleeper and sleeping on my back was to me the next best thing. Now, I am waking up every couple of hours to re-adjust my position.

Anyway, I've uploaded a picture that was taken last week, to show there is nothing really there. Granted, I am 6ft tall and obviously I'm overweight so it's not too surprising that there's no bump. I'm still patiently waiting my baby bump!
 



Attached Files:







last week.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Happy birthday Geralyn! Hope you have a great day! And based on pictures I've seen of you you definitely don't look 35 either!
> 
> Jcliff, you might be a little crazy, but on the bright side you have a GREAT excuse to just watch everybody work! It might actually be slightly genius! Good luck on getting approved!
> 
> Cntrygrl That really sucks. One point is nothing! Was it one you fasted on before or did you eat before?
> 
> I'm starting to get awfully uncomfortable. I don't even have a darn baby bump, I haven't gained any weight, but walking is starting to get painful on my hips and pelvis. And I finally learned what it meant when people said you'll know when you can't sleep on your back anymore. Holy uncomfortable! I hate sleeping on either one of my sides. I was a stomach sleeper and sleeping on my back was to me the next best thing. Now, I am waking up every couple of hours to re-adjust my position.
> 
> Anyway, I've uploaded a picture that was taken last week, to show there is nothing really there. Granted, I am 6ft tall and obviously I'm overweight so it's not too surprising that there's no bump. I'm still patiently waiting my baby bump!

Girl, you look great--enjoy being able to still wear those cute work out clothes and not having to transition into shlumpy sweats yet lol!! The bump will come! : ) In the meantime, I hope you find a comfy way to sleep--that sounds miserable. Have you tried a pregnancy pillow to make side sleeping a bit easier?


----------



## sprite30

cntrygrl said:


> So it looks like I failed my 1 hour test by 1 point. Scheduled my 3 hour for Friday morning. :(


By one point, omg..that sucks hopefully it was just a fluke and your 3 hour test is much better. Good luck!!


----------



## AshleyLK

SoBlessedMama said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Geralyn! Hope you have a great day! And based on pictures I've seen of you you definitely don't look 35 either!
> 
> Jcliff, you might be a little crazy, but on the bright side you have a GREAT excuse to just watch everybody work! It might actually be slightly genius! Good luck on getting approved!
> 
> Cntrygrl That really sucks. One point is nothing! Was it one you fasted on before or did you eat before?
> 
> I'm starting to get awfully uncomfortable. I don't even have a darn baby bump, I haven't gained any weight, but walking is starting to get painful on my hips and pelvis. And I finally learned what it meant when people said you'll know when you can't sleep on your back anymore. Holy uncomfortable! I hate sleeping on either one of my sides. I was a stomach sleeper and sleeping on my back was to me the next best thing. Now, I am waking up every couple of hours to re-adjust my position.
> 
> Anyway, I've uploaded a picture that was taken last week, to show there is nothing really there. Granted, I am 6ft tall and obviously I'm overweight so it's not too surprising that there's no bump. I'm still patiently waiting my baby bump!
> 
> Girl, you look great--enjoy being able to still wear those cute work out clothes and not having to transition into shlumpy sweats yet lol!! The bump will come! : ) In the meantime, I hope you find a comfy way to sleep--that sounds miserable. Have you tried a pregnancy pillow to make side sleeping a bit easier?Click to expand...


Yeah I second that about the bump thing. I can't hardly wear tank tops any more because inevitably the bottom of my stomach starts peaking out the bottom :/ Also with this being your 1st, it is not unusual for your stomach muscles to prevent you from having a proper bump- just think when you have you second you will be bumpy in no time :)


----------



## Jcliff

Well our offer was accepted for the new house! We are so excited it's like our dream house! But sellers wanted to close legit on my c section date. I laughed! Ya right! So we have to change the date! Also I have a dr apt Thursday I want to ask for a grown scan because I feel like my due date is off! Baby feels huge


----------



## sprite30

Congrats on the house. Wowza you'll be busy if you close on the house before baby is born. Is it standard to have a growth scan before baby is born? Or only if your concerned? when I had my shower everyone kept asking me how big the baby was. I have no clue? And I didn't think I was getting anymore scans? I guess I'd have to ask for one if I want it if it's not standard.


Also I had this weird pinching feeling earlier tonight like my cervix might be opening or something, it was very weird and I got up and moved around and sat back down and it went away so I have no clue what is going on. Is that normal? I've heard people say as it gets closer to the end that they can be 1 cm dialated for weeks so I wonder if my cervix is changing?


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on the house! You'll definitely be busy!


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushy-- That morning I had wheat toast with some country crock butter and water that was at 8am. I didn't go for the test til 11am or later. I felt absolutely horrible after the test. I don't think my body was used to that much sugar. I even water down my juice I drink.


----------



## GeralynB

Just found out I passed my glucose test but am positive for a group b strep urinary infection. I have to go on antibiotics now and again when I go into labor. Anyone else ever have this?


----------



## rbourre

I had a bit of a scare this morning. I took my blood pressure and it was 144/97, last night it was 124/74 so I was confused how it could possibly go up so high in just 12 hours. I pulled the plug out because it looked loose, put it back in and took it again 10 minutes later and it was 125/73. I'm terrified of my blood pressure going high again since I am 9 days away from where my daughter was born due to pre-eclampsia with very high bp.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well today. 

I'm having a rough one. Woke up a lot during the night with major hip and upper thigh pain. Feels like I did about 200 squats yesterday...and of course I did nothing of the sort! So no idea what caused it. Maybe tmi (sorry!) but DH and I dtd two nights ago and I was up top so I wonder I that caused it. Though the pain was pretty extreme for something I'm used to doing! Haha 

Then I finally got comfortable and ended up sleeping through my alarm so I was late for work. You guys I'm sooooo over work! So ready to be off! Hopefully just a couple more weeks. 

Now the thigh pain has eased up but the hip pain is still big time and now have a lot of pelvis and abdominal pain. Not sharp or cramp like...more like sore muscle pains. I wonder if Baby Brooke has hit a growth spurt or settled into some new weird position and is stretching everything out in there around her. It's super uncomfortable! An my low back is also really starting to hurt which so far hasn't been a big issue. Blah. Definitely heading into the home stretch here! I imagine all the aches and pains and discomfort just get worse and worse from now till the end! Blah

Need to go next week for my diabetes test. Also checking my thyroid. 

The good news is the babies have been very active and I'm feeling them both a lot! When James kicks me I can feel and see it from the outside really well now! And I swear Brooke is a dancer or gymnast or something. I think she just twirls and spins all day long! Haha


----------



## MamaMac123

rbourre said:


> I had a bit of a scare this morning. I took my blood pressure and it was 144/97, last night it was 124/74 so I was confused how it could possibly go up so high in just 12 hours. I pulled the plug out because it looked loose, put it back in and took it again 10 minutes later and it was 125/73. I'm terrified of my blood pressure going high again since I am 9 days away from where my daughter was born due to pre-eclampsia with very high bp.

Yikes! That's scary! I'd just keep checking it throughout the day and really keep tabs on it. If it shoots up again maybe call your doc. Better safe than sorry! We want you to make it past your daughters early delivery this time! Good luck and get some rest if you can!


----------



## MamaMac123

GeralynB said:


> It's my bday and I turn 35 today. What?!? How did that happen???:saywhat: I still feel 22.

Happy Birthday!!!! I know how you feel. Time just flies the older we get doesn't it??? I'm 32 now and I swear I just graduated high school! Lol


----------



## GeralynB

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> I'm having a rough one. Woke up a lot during the night with major hip and upper thigh pain. Feels like I did about 200 squats yesterday...and of course I did nothing of the sort! So no idea what caused it. Maybe tmi (sorry!) but DH and I dtd two nights ago and I was up top so I wonder I that caused it. Though the pain was pretty extreme for something I'm used to doing! Haha
> 
> Then I finally got comfortable and ended up sleeping through my alarm so I was late for work. You guys I'm sooooo over work! So ready to be off! Hopefully just a couple more weeks.
> 
> Now the thigh pain has eased up but the hip pain is still big time and now have a lot of pelvis and abdominal pain. Not sharp or cramp like...more like sore muscle pains. I wonder if Baby Brooke has hit a growth spurt or settled into some new weird position and is stretching everything out in there around her. It's super uncomfortable! An my low back is also really starting to hurt which so far hasn't been a big issue. Blah. Definitely heading into the home stretch here! I imagine all the aches and pains and discomfort just get worse and worse from now till the end! Blah
> 
> Need to go next week for my diabetes test. Also checking my thyroid.
> 
> The good news is the babies have been very active and I'm feeling them both a lot! When James kicks me I can feel and see it from the outside really well now! And I swear Brooke is a dancer or gymnast or something. I think she just twirls and spins all day long! Haha

I had the same kind of pain after DTD and being on top. I could hardly walk. It went away the next day.


----------



## Loopy Laura

rbourre said:


> I had a bit of a scare this morning. I took my blood pressure and it was 144/97, last night it was 124/74 so I was confused how it could possibly go up so high in just 12 hours. I pulled the plug out because it looked loose, put it back in and took it again 10 minutes later and it was 125/73. I'm terrified of my blood pressure going high again since I am 9 days away from where my daughter was born due to pre-eclampsia with very high bp.

I'm sure it was just an inaccurate reading but it's good it's gone down now. I had to go to see the midwife again today to check my blood pressure as it was fairly high last time. This time it was 140/70 and they said as long as I wasnt getting headaches or blurred vision it would be ok. I'd just let your doc know so they can keep monitoring it. I can imagine the stress of getting to this point and worrying about another premature birth could make your blood pressure rise so just try and put it to the back of your mind (easier said than done, I know!)


----------



## newlywed2013

Got my blood sugar monitor today, and I have to see the dietician Friday.


----------



## hopettc3

I always have so much to catch up on! I really need to come on here more often! I'll try to touch on each subject that I missed.

My step-mil is a horrible person! She only cares about herself and how she is treated. She favours whoever spends more money on her. My older bil and his wife were at the top of the list, but the younger ones have taken over since they bought her a pearl bracelet for her birthday and a diamond ring for mother's day. She's never liked me because I don't constantly tell her how great she is. She even suggested that I would get an abortion based on the gender of the baby. My younger bil's wife also told them some lies about us which we found out from my older bil. Instead of asking us about it, she just started giving us short answers and not speaking properly to us. We haven't told them that we know. We even offered them a free flight to come visit us since they've never been here and we've lived here for 3 years. They said they didn't want to come and that we should visit them. This would be a 12 hour drive with a 3 and 4 year old. We haven't called her since then and that was over a month ago. I just don't need that added stress during my pregnancy. She could choose to call me, but I know that she feels she shouldn't have to lower herself to do that. I think we will make the obligatory phone call to tell dh's dad when we have the baby, but we won't be doing anything further than that. Sorry, I just started venting there. I just get upset thinking about the whole situation. 

Happy Belated Birthday Geralyn! Also, I love your paint job! Did you have to sand the dresser before you painted? I've been wanting to paint a dresser at home, but worried that the paint won't stick properly if I don't sand it first. 

We haven't settled on a name yet. We're east indian so we want a somewhat traditional name. Our daughters are Jasmeena and Saveena. So far, we've only come up with Shaan (like Shawn, but dh hates it), Nayan, and Anmol. I like Anmol (it means priceless), but dh is worried about how people would pronounce it. What do you ladies think? It pronounced 'unmole' so we're also worried about kids making fun of his name. Its soooo hard picking names!

I failed my 1hr gd test, but passed the 2hr one! I was able to go home and come back for the blood draw. I'm glad I only live 2min away!


----------



## rbourre

MamaMac123 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a scare this morning. I took my blood pressure and it was 144/97, last night it was 124/74 so I was confused how it could possibly go up so high in just 12 hours. I pulled the plug out because it looked loose, put it back in and took it again 10 minutes later and it was 125/73. I'm terrified of my blood pressure going high again since I am 9 days away from where my daughter was born due to pre-eclampsia with very high bp.
> 
> Yikes! That's scary! I'd just keep checking it throughout the day and really keep tabs on it. If it shoots up again maybe call your doc. Better safe than sorry! We want you to make it past your daughters early delivery this time! Good luck and get some rest if you can!Click to expand...




Loopy Laura said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a scare this morning. I took my blood pressure and it was 144/97, last night it was 124/74 so I was confused how it could possibly go up so high in just 12 hours. I pulled the plug out because it looked loose, put it back in and took it again 10 minutes later and it was 125/73. I'm terrified of my blood pressure going high again since I am 9 days away from where my daughter was born due to pre-eclampsia with very high bp.
> 
> I'm sure it was just an inaccurate reading but it's good it's gone down now. I had to go to see the midwife again today to check my blood pressure as it was fairly high last time. This time it was 140/70 and they said as long as I wasnt getting headaches or blurred vision it would be ok. I'd just let your doc know so they can keep monitoring it. I can imagine the stress of getting to this point and worrying about another premature birth could make your blood pressure rise so just try and put it to the back of your mind (easier said than done, I know!)Click to expand...

I've taken it like 6 more times today and only had a high reading once. They've been anywhere from 109/71 to 125/85 today which is all within reasonable range. My doctor knows I monitor it well at home (usually twice a day, morning and evening) and wants me to let him know if it goes up and stays up. I usually drink lots of orange juice which helps my bp stay lower but I am trying to cut it out until after I go for/get the results of my 2 hour glucose test just in case I have gestational diabetes. I'm just waiting for the requisition form in the mail which should be here any day and I will go the next morning.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

hopettc3 said:
 

> I always have so much to catch up on! I really need to come on here more often! I'll try to touch on each subject that I missed.
> 
> My step-mil is a horrible person! She only cares about herself and how she is treated. She favours whoever spends more money on her. My older bil and his wife were at the top of the list, but the younger ones have taken over since they bought her a pearl bracelet for her birthday and a diamond ring for mother's day. She's never liked me because I don't constantly tell her how great she is. She even suggested that I would get an abortion based on the gender of the baby. My younger bil's wife also told them some lies about us which we found out from my older bil. Instead of asking us about it, she just started giving us short answers and not speaking properly to us. We haven't told them that we know. We even offered them a free flight to come visit us since they've never been here and we've lived here for 3 years. They said they didn't want to come and that we should visit them. This would be a 12 hour drive with a 3 and 4 year old. We haven't called her since then and that was over a month ago. I just don't need that added stress during my pregnancy. She could choose to call me, but I know that she feels she shouldn't have to lower herself to do that. I think we will make the obligatory phone call to tell dh's dad when we have the baby, but we won't be doing anything further than that. Sorry, I just started venting there. I just get upset thinking about the whole situation.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Geralyn! Also, I love your paint job! Did you have to sand the dresser before you painted? I've been wanting to paint a dresser at home, but worried that the paint won't stick properly if I don't sand it first.
> 
> We haven't settled on a name yet. We're east indian so we want a somewhat traditional name. Our daughters are Jasmeena and Saveena. So far, we've only come up with Shaan (like Shawn, but dh hates it), Nayan, and Anmol. I like Anmol (it means priceless), but dh is worried about how people would pronounce it. What do you ladies think? It pronounced 'unmole' so we're also worried about kids making fun of his name. Its soooo hard picking names!
> 
> I failed my 1hr gd test, but passed the 2hr one! I was able to go home and come back for the blood draw. I'm glad I only live 2min away!

Hope, I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time with your in laws. : ( That would be difficult not to have that support.

Your daughters' names are beautiful! I actually think Shaan is very cool--I'm sorry your DH doesn't like it!! Anmol has SUCH a great meaning!! I would have pronounced it incorrectly--I think I would have said it like, "Ann Mall." So he may have to explain it when he meets new people lol, but that's no biggie. I don't think kids would make fun of it--I'm a teacher, and I think that for the most part, kids are pretty open and accepting. I think it is lovely, so if it is a name you and DH can agree on, I say go for it! : )


----------



## hopettc3

Thanks SoBlessed! I figured that most of the time people wouldn't be reading his name so it wouldn't be too big of a deal. I really love Shaan (which means peaceful), but I know dh is totally against it. Sooo hard!


----------



## GeralynB

hopettc3 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Geralyn! Also, I love your paint job! Did you have to sand the dresser before you painted? I've been wanting to paint a dresser at home, but worried that the paint won't stick properly if I don't sand it first.
> 
> 
> 
> I failed my 1hr gd test, but passed the 2hr one! I was able to go home and come back for the blood draw. I'm glad I only live 2min away!

Thanks! It depends what type of paint you use. I've done pieces with latex paint that I've sanded but this one I didn't need to sand because I used Annie Sloan's Chalk Paint. No prep needed


----------



## SoBlessedMama

hopettc3 said:


> Thanks SoBlessed! I figured that most of the time people wouldn't be reading his name so it wouldn't be too big of a deal. I really love Shaan (which means peaceful), but I know dh is totally against it. Sooo hard!

You're right--most of the time, people don't really see names in writing without also hearing them pronounced. And even so--if someone says it incorrectly, he corrects them, and move on. : )

It is hard to compromise on names!!! We fought long and hard over this one lol--we finally agreed on Joshua Davis. DH picked Joshua, because he loves the Biblical Joshua, and I picked Davis, because it is a blending of my brother's name and DH's brother's name.


----------



## newlywed2013

Day one of finger pricking down.. Had one breakdown. It sucks, it hurts, and I dread it. I hope it gets easier.. 

I really hope all you ladies pass your glucose tests, I wouldn't wish this on anyone :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

newlywed2013 said:


> Day one of finger pricking down.. Had one breakdown. It sucks, it hurts, and I dread it. I hope it gets easier..
> 
> I really hope all you ladies pass your glucose tests, I wouldn't wish this on anyone :(

Aww, I'm sorry, NW. : (
One of my best friends ended up with GD, and she had a VERY hard time with it at first, but quickly got used to it. I hope it gets easier for you!!!


----------



## Laelani

Wow feels like forever since I've been on here to catch up! Anyway this will all probably sound like rambling but here it goes...

Happy Belated Birthday Geralyn!

Oh how exciting on the house Jcliff!!!! So happy for you! :happydance:

Cntrygrl how devastating, one point! :( Hopefully the 3 hour one will go by quickly.

Mushymilkfor2, I have the same issue with being super uncomfortable at bed time. I also have RLS so that doesn't help in the least but that's besides the point. :haha: I went to the maternity store and bought one of those wedge pillows. Some nights I stick it between my legs which helps to ease my knees and my back but lately has also been easing up the pressure in my pelvic area/hips from the baby being so low. Other nights I stick it under my hip and it's wonderful. I have had nothing but issues sleeping as I am a tummy sleeper so it's been a rough transition.  Hope it gets better for you. Also you look great and don't worry your bump will come soon. :hugs:

Awww that's awesome you are feeling a lot of movement from the babies MamaMac123. I cannot imagine how neat that must feel (and maybe uncomfortable at times) to have more than one moving in there. I only have our little man but I swear he moves enough for two!  

Newlywed2013, I feel for you hun and I hope it does get easier!!! :hugs:

AFM - Not really a whole lot to report I guess. We are 30w1d now and it seems like the time is zooming by now. We are still waiting to hear back from the specialist in terms of getting a freaking appointment to re-schedule C-Section and all of that. I have my last appointment with my regular doctor on Friday and she will have to give me my paperwork for my leave for work. I just cannot do it anymore. I have RLS throughout the day especially at night and I have carpal tunnel my hands, wrists, and arms (to about the elbow). It's painful and it's too hard to type all day plus sit in one spot. Oh and don't forget the scoliosis! Ugh. My last day of work will be next Friday no matter what anyone says. :haha: Our little guy is super active and I am really loving watching him move around in there although it does kind of look like my belly has an alien or something trying to bust out. ;) Also I am going to try to keep up with my journal (finally) again so feel free to drop by, just follow the link in my sig. :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Can you get the test where you can prick your arm and not your finger? So sorry that you have to go through this. It does not sound pleasant at all. I'm worried about my 3 hour because the drink they give you isn't something that I would normally drink. It takes me 2-3 days to finish a 12oz. soda if I drink it. I felt so horrible after the 1 hour and the 3 hour has a higher glucose content. I don't see this going over very well.


----------



## newlywed2013

cntrygrl said:


> Newlywed-- Can you get the test where you can prick your arm and not your finger? So sorry that you have to go through this. It does not sound pleasant at all. I'm worried about my 3 hour because the drink they give you isn't something that I would normally drink. It takes me 2-3 days to finish a 12oz. soda if I drink it. I felt so horrible after the 1 hour and the 3 hour has a higher glucose content. I don't see this going over very well.

I can't :( I got this meter for free from the diabetes clinic, if I were to get a different one, I would have to buy the meter, and my insurance only covers certain strips

As long as your body is producing and processing insulin correctly you should be fine, even if it isn't something you're used to having. Just know it will probably knock you on your butt. It took me a couple days to feel normal again.


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone planning on banking cord blood? I'm researching different companies now and can't decide.


----------



## StarBrites

I was looking into cord blood banking but decided I wanted to do delayed cord clamping instead, so that's what we went with on my birth plan! 

I've been hearing "clicks" in my belly today. When Ellie moves it sounds like a cracked knuckle under water. It's kind of strange. 

This morning I was laying down and I fell asleep and woke up choking and coughing so hard that I threw up all over the floor and blanket. It was horrific. I coughed for about 15 minutes afterwards. My boyfriend came home from work (he works next door) to help me clean it up. I'm not sure if it was due to reflux or allergies or what. Freaked me out though. I called my doctor but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star-- It happens to me quite often. It's the acid reflux. Our muscles in our esophagus relax and causes it. Especially if we're on our back.


----------



## Jcliff

Work is getting hard now ugh. Trying to move is also getting hard. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow Im going to ask for a growth scan because I honestly think I may be further along then we had thought! (I dont know the date i got pregnant, we have been going by LMP.) Anyway, this boy feels big! and I feel even bigger!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Laelani said:


> Mushymilkfor2, I have the same issue with being super uncomfortable at bed time. I also have RLS so that doesn't help in the least but that's besides the point. :haha: I went to the maternity store and bought one of those wedge pillows. Some nights I stick it between my legs which helps to ease my knees and my back but lately has also been easing up the pressure in my pelvic area/hips from the baby being so low. Other nights I stick it under my hip and it's wonderful. I have had nothing but issues sleeping as I am a tummy sleeper so it's been a rough transition.  Hope it gets better for you. Also you look great and don't worry your bump will come soon. :hugs:

I also have RLS, but it's not that bad and I'm thankful everyday that it hasn't gotten worse with pregnancy like a lot women say! I've thought about getting one of those pillows, but it just seems like so much money to spend on something I wont use for very long. If they had a pillow that allowed me to sleep on my stomach comfortably, I would spend so much on that! I have started just sticking an extra pillow in between my legs, I really can tell the difference! 

Newlywed, I'm really sorry you have to go through that! I hope it gets easier for you. I've heard that it does. And just keep reminding yourself it's only for a couple more months! 

My baby has started to get hiccups. It was totally cute, and awesome the first time. Now...it's almost as annoying as if I was getting them myself. 

Today I've been so dang hungry! I can't seem to get enough food in me. And tonight I HAD to make rice krispie treats! I HAD to! I didn't even have the stuff to make it, I went to the store just to buy the stuff. I've had like four already. Soooo good!


----------



## ljo1984

StarBrites said:


> I was looking into cord blood banking but decided I wanted to do delayed cord clamping instead, so that's what we went with on my birth plan!
> 
> I've been hearing "clicks" in my belly today. When Ellie moves it sounds like a cracked knuckle under water. It's kind of strange.
> 
> This morning I was laying down and I fell asleep and woke up choking and coughing so hard that I threw up all over the floor and blanket. It was horrific. I coughed for about 15 minutes afterwards. My boyfriend came home from work (he works next door) to help me clean it up. I'm not sure if it was due to reflux or allergies or what. Freaked me out though. I called my doctor but haven't heard back yet.


Same here, won't be cutting cord until it stops pulsating and placenta delivered, that what I did with my youngest too.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-you poor thing. No fun being sick, but I don't think it's anything to be too concerned about unless your feeling ill with it. Your stomach is pushed right up and I'm always bringing up bit of sick (gross, really attractive lol) I think if I were to cough quite a bit I could easily be sick...the joys of pregnancy! 

Hope your ok now


----------



## staceymxxx

Getting so close now! Is everyone prepared?x


----------



## zebadi

Jcliff said:


> Work is getting hard now ugh. Trying to move is also getting hard. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow Im going to ask for a growth scan because I honestly think I may be further along then we had thought! (I dont know the date i got pregnant, we have been going by LMP.) Anyway, this boy feels big! and I feel even bigger!

I would deffo recommend you ask for one... Hi Ladies!! GOSH I haven't been here for ages... So much catching up to do. Not long left now though. 

JCliff - the reason I say ask for one is because I asked for one as I was total opposite - I looked at myself in the mirror at 28 weeks and thought, I really am small for 28 weeks, and when I mean small I mean really small... so I went for a growth scan that same week and they picked up that baby was actually VERY small - measuring under the 5th centile, the consultant then explained that I will have to be monitored every 2 days for the next 2 weeks so they can check she is getting the right amount of oxygen, and the blood flow from placenta is OK and they booked me in for another growth scan for 31 weeks (which was yesterday) she said if baby hasn't grown much at 31 week scan they would have to induce me and deliver baby at 34 weeks so they can give her all the right nutrients she isn't getting inside.. 
So I went through 2 weeks of endless hospital appointments, and finally had my growth scan yesterday and guess what... In those 2 weeks she had a growth spurt!! She's now measuring perfectly. 

Go with your instincts, if you feel you need a growth scan ask for one.! 

I hope you ladies are all OK and glowing. Love to all. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zebadi-glad your baby is growing nicely and back on track. Dd2s growth slowed right down and jumped back to normal eventually too.


----------



## Yo_Yo

staceymxxx said:


> Getting so close now! Is everyone prepared?x

Not prepared, but I think I need to get started! Bought most things, but need to set things up like the bouncer and Moses basket stand, wash clothes, pack hospital bag, decide a name etc. 

Are you all sorted?


----------



## GeralynB

staceymxxx said:


> Getting so close now! Is everyone prepared?x

No!! Still have so much to do!


----------



## cntrygrl

I am slowly getting there. I had a shower last week and got some things and then have a big one this Saturday. We have his furniture all put together and in his room. I've folded and put away most of the clothes he has so far. I even managed to make curtains for the window and a pillow for the rocking chair.


----------



## GeralynB

cntrygrl said:


> I am slowly getting there. I had a shower last week and got some things and then have a big one this Saturday. We have his furniture all put together and in his room. I've folded and put away most of the clothes he has so far. I even managed to make curtains for the window and a pillow for the rocking chair.

You sound like you have a lot done!
My shower isn't until Sept. 6 so I think after getting some of the big things I'll feel a little more ready. So far we have the nursery painted, dresser/changing table painted, curtains hung, area rug. Still need to put the crib together and a book shelf together. I'm working on a mobile right now and then I want to do a couple paintings and some other decor. I still have to find a pediatrician, pack a hospital bag, find a cord blood company, take Bradley class and child CPR class. And in the middle of all this we're having out kitchen totally redone which should be starting in 2 weeks and I still need to pick out some things for that


----------



## kel21

Wow! It has been awhile since I posted on here! Hope everyone is doing well :) 

Lo and I are doing well. I went camping up in the mtns of Arizona for a week and boy did my body not like that! Before that I had only had very slight swelling in my feet and ankles. By the end of the trip I could no longer wear my wedding ring and my watch had to be 2 nothches looser. It is better now, but it is hit and miss on my rings and my watch is a constant 1 larger with occasional 2. Ugh. Not looking forward to my dr appt on monday. I ate like a pig on that trip! All junk food. Lol. At my last appt I was already up to 37lbs gained so far! Still better than my first pregnancy, but I just seem to have no self control!:dohh:

Stacymxxx I have a lot done but I still have a lot to do. Nursery is decorated now but I still don't have anything washed. My dh still hasn't found my bassinet, car seat or clothes from ds. Dh has an unexpected weekend free this weekend so I plan on putting him to work! Lol

Zebadi glad to hear things are back on track!

Jcliff hope everything is ok! 

StarBrites hope you are feeling better! I have done that a couple times and for me it was stomach acid from heart burn.

Newlywed hope things get easier! 

Mushymilkfor2 now I want rice crispy treats! :blush:


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- You are busy busy. I saw in Hobby Lobby the other day a canvas wall decor that had the "row row row your boat" nursery rhyme on it and thought of you.


----------



## rbourre

I am almost ready for baby. I have a few more things to get, but they are mostly just small things. I want to get a couple of sleep sacks, I need diaper pail refills, a change pad for on top of the dresser, his coming home outfit and a new swing since ours broke. I think that is basically it. I already have his room all set up and all the clothes washed and put away.


----------



## newlywed2013

I have nothing ready. All my stuff ISP piled in a spare bedroom since we are staying with my in laws. It was only supposed to be temporary, but its seeming like we might be here when she's born, which means no nursery. I need to start setting her stuff up in the basement with us,:( I am an interior designer too, I had all these awesome plans for a nursery..


----------



## cntrygrl

Awww Sorry Newlywed :(


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks. I feel like all I ever do is complain anymore, lol. I blame hormones...


----------



## La Mere

Goodness it has been a very long time since I have posted here. I wouldn't even know where to start catching up! :haha: 

I am sorry that some of you are having a rough time of things at the moment. I hope things start improving quickly! 

I have loved seeing all of your bump pics and nursery pics! I am impressed with what you ladies have gotten done and I think you all look pretty fab in your pictures! I haven't taken a very recent bump pic, I think the last was 27 wks? 

I have been super busy trying to catch up on my house work around here, really fell down on the job over the last month or so.. laundry really piled up! But I finished the last of what I needed to do in my bedroom this morning and am super pleased! 

I will be doing my prenatal check up later today, probably while my little ones are taking their naps since I didn't get a chance to do it yesterday like I normally do when I move to a new week! I am 29 weeks along now, can't believe it! 29 weeks, that's almost 30! Smh, I will have my baby in my arms before I know it! I am a little anxious to see when baby decides to arrive. My daughter was 8 days late and my son was 8 days early... so maybe this one will come right on it's due date! Who knows, but it will be interesting to see how it turns out! I'll try to post a few bump pics later if I get the chance along with the update from my check up. :)


----------



## busytulip

Sorry I haven't said much lately, I have been having a bit of a rough time. I have been keeping up though, please know I am thinking of and praying for each one of you ladies and your growing bumps. :hug: 

I did start a journal awhile back and try to post every few days if anyone wants to keep up. Link is in my sig.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Staceymxxx still lots to do. I've got a list and I try and tick something off each week. I've not got a list of things I need the birth centre written yet.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Are period pains under my bump anything to be concerned about? It feels like the cramps I had really early on. Not all the time, just now and then.


----------



## vickyandchick

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Are period pains under my bump anything to be concerned about? It feels like the cramps I had really early on. Not all the time, just now and then.

I get these, especially when I walk too much- not sure what they are though:shrug:

Had our 4d scan this evening and it was amazing! He's sooo pouty so definitely takes after me but was holding his boy bits the entire way through so definitely takes after his dad:rofl:
He's measuring about a week and a half to two weeks ahead and weighs about 4lb 3oz:dance:
I'll upload photos later when I'm on the laptop but I'm so in love with my little boy:cloud9:


----------



## zephyr

We are ready here I just need to wash the clothes and find out what I need to get for our home birth from my midwife and set up the hammock but the hammock can easily be set up in minutes during labour or even after baby is born so im not in a hurry.


----------



## Elsa50501

zephyr said:


> We are ready here I just need to wash the clothes and find out what I need to get for our home birth from my midwife and set up the hammock but the hammock can easily be set up in minutes during labour or even after baby is born so im not in a hurry.

Oooo I'm curious (or I missed something). What's the hammock for???


----------



## lauraemily17

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Are period pains under my bump anything to be concerned about? It feels like the cramps I had really early on. Not all the time, just now and then.

I get those and spoke to my mw about it. They're Braxton Hicks apparently. (Never noticed them first time round!) mine also get worse if I've been walking a lot, also quite common apparently.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

lauraemily17 said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Are period pains under my bump anything to be concerned about? It feels like the cramps I had really early on. Not all the time, just now and then.
> 
> I get those and spoke to my mw about it. They're Braxton Hicks apparently. (Never noticed them first time round!) mine also get worse if I've been walking a lot, also quite common apparently.Click to expand...

Ooh, really? I always thought they were supposed to make your whole bump go hard for a few seconds (which I have never noticed happening). Well, that's reassuring, if they're just BHs! Mine do get worse if I'm active, and get better when I lie down.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> Thanks. I feel like all I ever do is complain anymore, lol. I blame hormones...

It's okay, I feel the same! I'm driving my husband crazy. His way of putting me in my place, which actually makes me angry is by saying, "loads of women would love to complain about this but can't!" He's right...but dang I just want to complain. 

Vicky I can't wait to see! Your post reminded me to call and make my appointment! It's going to be on August 8th. I can't wait! 

Just got back from my doctors appointment. Somehow, someway my blood pressure has gone back to normal range. My last appointment it was lower than it had been, but still borderline high and this appointment it was 125/75! I was also praised for not gaining any weight yet, which yay! And I got my tdap shot, which wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## La Mere

I haven't done my check up yet but here is my bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-31 12.27.20.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lauraemily17

Mrs Eleflump said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Are period pains under my bump anything to be concerned about? It feels like the cramps I had really early on. Not all the time, just now and then.
> 
> I get those and spoke to my mw about it. They're Braxton Hicks apparently. (Never noticed them first time round!) mine also get worse if I've been walking a lot, also quite common apparently.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, really? I always thought they were supposed to make your whole bump go hard for a few seconds (which I have never noticed happening). Well, that's reassuring, if they're just BHs! Mine do get worse if I'm active, and get better when I lie down.Click to expand...

So did I but apparently they can be felt in other ways too. I get them in the side of my bump sometimes too, I do notice a tightening then though. And I get the pain free tightening at the top of the bump.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I was told the period cramps are BH. I had them last week a couple times but haven't really felt any this week


----------



## zephyr

Elsa50501 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> We are ready here I just need to wash the clothes and find out what I need to get for our home birth from my midwife and set up the hammock but the hammock can easily be set up in minutes during labour or even after baby is born so im not in a hurry.
> 
> Oooo I'm curious (or I missed something). What's the hammock for???Click to expand...

for baby to sleep in :p

www.naturessway.co.nz

thats it there ^^
Im hoping all the reviews are right and baby sleeps well. I set it up to have a look at it when it arrived and it looks amazing but its in a box again now.


----------



## Jcliff

Had a growth scan today. baby measuring 2 weeks ahead, almost 5lbs. YIKES. 4lb10oz to be exact. But the tech was spoiling me with some free 4d pix! Saw the baby boy parts again, OH YEAH def a boy.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







4d baby.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Elsa50501

zephyr said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> We are ready here I just need to wash the clothes and find out what I need to get for our home birth from my midwife and set up the hammock but the hammock can easily be set up in minutes during labour or even after baby is born so im not in a hurry.
> 
> Oooo I'm curious (or I missed something). What's the hammock for???Click to expand...
> 
> for baby to sleep in :p
> 
> www.naturessway.co.nz
> 
> thats it there ^^
> Im hoping all the reviews are right and baby sleeps well. I set it up to have a look at it when it arrived and it looks amazing but its in a box again now.Click to expand...

Ooooh Ok. lol, I was completely thinking of an actual hammock hammock. Like something full sized that you'd see at the beach or in a back yard haha. I was like hmm, maybe that's to replace a baby swing. 

That reminds me of the armsreach sleeper cocoon thing that they sell. Looks nicer though! I still need a bassinet or co-sleeper for the bedroom. I wish I could find something like that. I wonder if that company ships to the USA.


----------



## zephyr

They say they ship worldwide, im not sure how much it would be though. 
It does look very comfortable, such a shame they dont have adult sizes :p
lol about the beach hammock thing


----------



## rbourre

I had to reschedule my maternity photos. I was supposed to get them done tomorrow but my husband hit his head today and has a concussion so we are doing them in a couple weeks. He has a big red mark on his forehead and has been a little out of it. I won the session and wanted to do them earlier rather than later in case I get put on bed rest or baby comes early again, even though I really don't see that happening.


----------



## Elsa50501

Oh no! Your poor DH! I bet you were double bummed (1. that he got hurt and 2. that you had to delay your photos). I'm sure they'll be great in a couple weeks though too:)


----------



## AshleyLK

zephyr said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> We are ready here I just need to wash the clothes and find out what I need to get for our home birth from my midwife and set up the hammock but the hammock can easily be set up in minutes during labour or even after baby is born so im not in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo I'm curious (or I missed something). What's the hammock for???Click to expand...
> 
> for baby to sleep in :p
> 
> www.naturessway.co.nz
> 
> thats it there ^^
> Im hoping all the reviews are right and baby sleeps well. I set it up to have a look at it when it arrived and it looks amazing but its in a box again now.Click to expand...

This is something new to me too, I don't think they are popular in the states. But looks pretty cozy!

I purchased a co-sleeper with this baby. With my first child I purchased a bassinet from pottery barn which was fancy and all, but not as convienent as a co-sleeper, and I was constantly worried she would suffocate in the bumper, so I am excited to see how this co-sleeper works with baby #2!


----------



## sprite30

Yo_Yo said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Getting so close now! Is everyone prepared?x
> 
> Not prepared, but I think I need to get started! Bought most things, but need to set things up like the bouncer and Moses basket stand, wash clothes, pack hospital bag, decide a name etc.
> 
> Are you all sorted?Click to expand...

Ha yoyo I would have thought I wrote this myself. I had my shower last Saturday so I went to target, Walmart and babies r us and exchanged some things and compared prices for the little things I still need. Just a few odds and ends. The good news is that we got all the babies stuff in her room finally and I just need to organize, wash and put away some things, pack the hospital bag and pick a name too lol


----------



## AshleyLK

I don't know about you ladies but I am a bargain hunter who has expensive taste! lol! So I was at target the other day and found this Ergobaby carrier which was normally $140---for $36!!! I was so ecstatic!

I have had a difficult time finding a carrier that works for me so I am hoping with all the positive reviews this carrier has, that it may be the one! 

I did try it on when I got home, and it was a bit tight on the midsection. So I guess it isn't great for pregnant ladies, lol!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SoBlessedMama

AshleyLK said:


> I don't know about you ladies but I am a bargain hunter who has expensive taste! lol! So I was at target the other day and found this Ergobaby carrier which was normally $140---for $36!!! I was so ecstatic!
> 
> I have had a difficult time finding a carrier that works for me so I am hoping with all the positive reviews this carrier has, that it may be the one!
> 
> I did try it on when I got home, and it was a bit tight on the midsection. So I guess it isn't great for pregnant ladies, lol!:haha:

Lol, I think you're right--the target demographic is probably not pregnant ladies! : ) Love the carrier --great find!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

AshleyLK said:


> I don't know about you ladies but I am a bargain hunter who has expensive taste! lol! So I was at target the other day and found this Ergobaby carrier which was normally $140---for $36!!! I was so ecstatic!
> 
> I have had a difficult time finding a carrier that works for me so I am hoping with all the positive reviews this carrier has, that it may be the one!
> 
> I did try it on when I got home, and it was a bit tight on the midsection. So I guess it isn't great for pregnant ladies, lol!:haha:

Had an ergo with dd2-it was fab!! Good choice and what a good deal!!! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sprite-glad I'm not the only one in terms of getting sorted! :) we will get there!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Found this the other day-think it sums up the 3 trimesters nicely:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vickyandchick

Here's just a few photos from our 4D scan yesterday:cloud9: The scan makes their nose look wider apparently and he was cuddled up to my placenta so I had to lie on my side but it was amazing!

It's August which means it's my birthday in 24 days and I am officially due next month:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10178072_10152610502394301_3926775796466629072_n.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3









VICTORIA SCURR_18.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









VICTORIA SCURR_20.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









VICTORIA SCURR_16.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Elsa50501

Awww look at that smiling one! What a cutie :). Crazy that you can say "next month" ...time flies!


----------



## Laelani

Well ladies it's official I'm on maternity leave from work! Not too sure how I feel about it just yet. 

Re: Prepared for baby? - Not at all!!! We have a few things but not nearly the amount that we need. This will get fixed up in another couple weeks at our baby shower though. :)


----------



## rbourre

It's my birthday next week. I turn 28 and I would like to stop there. :lol: I can't believe that as of next month, I am full term and can safely have baby (even though that day is almost the very end of the month). I hope it goes fast because I want to meet my little guy.

I won a Britax baby carrier last year before we had even planned on baby #2. It came with the seat extender so I don't have to worry about it being a "crotch dangler" as I've heard it called. I hope this baby likes it because my daughter hated being worn.


----------



## MamaMac123

SoBlessedMama said:


> hopettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks SoBlessed! I figured that most of the time people wouldn't be reading his name so it wouldn't be too big of a deal. I really love Shaan (which means peaceful), but I know dh is totally against it. Sooo hard!
> 
> You're right--most of the time, people don't really see names in writing without also hearing them pronounced. And even so--if someone says it incorrectly, he corrects them, and move on. : )
> 
> It is hard to compromise on names!!! We fought long and hard over this one lol--we finally agreed on Joshua Davis. DH picked Joshua, because he loves the Biblical Joshua, and I picked Davis, because it is a blending of my brother's name and DH's brother's name.Click to expand...

Oh I LOVE the name Davis! If the twins had been 2 boys I'd have been fighting hard for Davis to be one of their names! That was my top pick after James. 



GeralynB said:


> Anyone planning on banking cord blood? I'm researching different companies now and can't decide.

I had thought about it before we got pregnant but it's so expensive and we can't really afford it, plus I've heard that in a situation where you'd need to use it then you'll need much more than one cord will give you. No idea if that's true or not but it's something I heard. Anyway, then I heard about the delayed chord clamping and liked that idea a lot. That way the baby gets all that fabulous blood supply that is meant for them right from the start. So that's what we're hoping for. If I end up in c-section though then delayed clamping isn't an option :( 



Mrs Eleflump said:


> Are period pains under my bump anything to be concerned about? It feels like the cramps I had really early on. Not all the time, just now and then.

I've had this a couple times in the past week or so too. I've been told they're prob BHs. I haven't had the stomach going super hard either. I was told they happen more when you over exert yourself and when you're dehydrated so maybe try drinking more water. That's seemed to help mine. :) 

Rebourre - so sorry about your hubby! Hope he is okay!

Geralyn - you are busy girl! Haha 

Newlywed - sorry about your GD and all the finger sticks. I have my test this coming week and I'm dreading it. Really hope I don't have to do all that!

Am I prepared? Well stuff wise we have everything we need now (I think!) except a couple small things. All the big stuff is ready! But the nursery is just full to bursting with baby stuff! I need to start letting it invade the rest of the house so we can get the nursery ready to use! 

Need to pack my hospital bags at some point in the near future in case these babes come earlier than planned. I have our hospital tour scheduled and a breastfeeding class scheduled too. 

Other than that I just need to somehow survive the last few weeks of work. I told my boss I wanted to be done mid-August and they still haven't gotten a new nanny hired. So today she's trying to tell me we need to stretch it to close to the end of Aug. It frustrates me becaus I'm already so done with working. I'm exhausted and in a lot of pain. And it's not like they didn't have ample notice! I told them to have someone lined up by July just in case because you never know with twins. So annoying. But if push comes to shove I'll just show up and sit on the couch all day and kids can play and I'll just do the very bare minimum. I just want to be home and resting now though. I'm really into the premature zone now and I don't want these babies coming early. Plus I just flat out need rest before they arrive! 2 babies will be exhausting! 

Anyway...sorry, just ranting now. I'm just so done. I don't want anything to be wrong of course but I'd love some cautionary bedrest right about now!


----------



## rbourre

Is anyone else having really dry skin? My hands especially are so dry. I'm not sure if it's pregnancy related or because I moved and the water is different here and very chlorinated. I'm used to well water not town water and I really don't like it so far. I LOVE my new house and the area we live in now, I just really don't like the water.


----------



## AllStar

Rbourre, I have exema which is usually worse in summer anyway but it's been particularly bad this year. 

Finally got round to booking our 3d/4d scan!! It's on Wednesday when I'll be 30+4 so hoping we'll get a good picture or two but I'm pretty sure he's head down already so we'll see. I'll just be glad to see he's ok  be nice to confirm he's definitely a he too lol


----------



## La Mere

Happy belated birthday to those who have recently had birthdays! Happy early birthday to those with birthdays coming up! My birthday is a week from tomorrow! 

Re: being prepared for baby! I would have to say that for the most part I am very much ready for baby. DH has a few things he needs to do to improve the co-sleeper he built for our son, and I just need to wash some NB clothes both for a boy and for a girl, so prepared for either way when baby is born. And that is pretty much all I have to do as I am having a home birth and am pretty set up for that all ready.. might just need to get an inflatable tub or pool to labor in if I so choose.

I've had bad dry skin for the past few weeks, but I think it has more to do with me not drinking enough and the dry climate I live in...


----------



## RcdM

Sooo I'm SUPER late to finding this thread. I've been all over the boards but never ventured to the groups section. Can you add me? 

I'm 30 weeks today! With a boy! We have a 2 year old dd and this will be our last kiddo so I'm happy to have one of each. 

My due date is 10/10 but I will be having a c-section on 10/3. 

I had pre-eclampsia with my dd and had her at 30+5 - seriously CANNOT believe I'm less than 5 days away from where I was with her with this one. I have had no bp issues, swelling, or any other signs of pre-e yet so I'm extremely excited. By now with my dd I was having all kinds of signs, high bp, protein... So I'm really happy. 

However, I did just get diagnosed with gestational diabetes last week :( So I'm still trying to get the hang of that. Didn't have it with dd. I think what I hate most is pricking my finger. I have to literally give myself a pep talk every time, like ok, you can do this, 1,2,3 ready go... LOL. I made my DH prick his finger last night (he promised he would do it once just for me :) ) and he stood there with the lancet by his finger for like 5 min trying to muster up the courage to push the button LOL. It was funny. I was like how do you think I feel I have to do this 4 times a day!! He finally did it and said it wasn't as bad as he was making it.

The diet isn't that bad, but I find it hard to make myself eat so frequently - I normally don't like breakfast first thing in the morning and forcing myself to eat a snack so late at night is sooo not how I'm used to eating! Any other October ladies with GD? Newlywed I know you do from another thread - how are things going for you? I've been able to keep my sugars down so far, but I'm starting to get a little curious about how other foods might affect me if I splurge a little and have like... a burrito haha. 

As far as being ready for this baby, nope! I wanted to have everything done by now since this was when my dd came, I just wanted to feel ready. But DH clearly doesn't have the urgency I feel. The baby's room is gutted out, we need to paint, get baseboards, install the carpet, and then we can start moving things in. Everything is just in a pile in the garage right now. I'm having my babyshower next weekend though so I think that will make me feel a little more prepared. Time is going too fast!!


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> Sooo I'm SUPER late to finding this thread. I've been all over the boards but never ventured to the groups section. Can you add me?
> 
> I'm 30 weeks today! With a boy! We have a 2 year old dd and this will be our last kiddo so I'm happy to have one of each.
> 
> My due date is 10/10 but I will be having a c-section on 10/3.
> 
> I had pre-eclampsia with my dd and had her at 30+5 - seriously CANNOT believe I'm less than 5 days away from where I was with her with this one. I have had no bp issues, swelling, or any other signs of pre-e yet so I'm extremely excited. By now with my dd I was having all kinds of signs, high bp, protein... So I'm really happy.
> 
> However, I did just get diagnosed with gestational diabetes last week :( So I'm still trying to get the hang of that. Didn't have it with dd. I think what I hate most is pricking my finger. I have to literally give myself a pep talk every time, like ok, you can do this, 1,2,3 ready go... LOL. I made my DH prick his finger last night (he promised he would do it once just for me :) ) and he stood there with the lancet by his finger for like 5 min trying to muster up the courage to push the button LOL. It was funny. I was like how do you think I feel I have to do this 4 times a day!! He finally did it and said it wasn't as bad as he was making it.
> 
> The diet isn't that bad, but I find it hard to make myself eat so frequently - I normally don't like breakfast first thing in the morning and forcing myself to eat a snack so late at night is sooo not how I'm used to eating! Any other October ladies with GD? Newlywed I know you do from another thread - how are things going for you? I've been able to keep my sugars down so far, but I'm starting to get a little curious about how other foods might affect me if I splurge a little and have like... a burrito haha.
> 
> As far as being ready for this baby, nope! I wanted to have everything done by now since this was when my dd came, I just wanted to feel ready. But DH clearly doesn't have the urgency I feel. The baby's room is gutted out, we need to paint, get baseboards, install the carpet, and then we can start moving things in. Everything is just in a pile in the garage right now. I'm having my babyshower next weekend though so I think that will make me feel a little more prepared. Time is going too fast!!

Your story sounds familiar. My daughter will be 2 next month, she was born at 29+5 due to pre-eclampsia. I will be 29 weeks tomorrow with a boy (also our last baby) and everything is going great. No signs of pre-eclampsia or blood pressure problems. I'm 6 days away from the gestation that she was born. My BP at this point with her was around 160/120 and I was on a ton of medication. The only thing I take this time is 1 baby aspirin a day. I failed my 1 hour glucose test and have to go for the 2 hour next week so there's a chance I may have GD too. 

I wanted to have everything ready and bag packed by 30 weeks, but so far that hasn't happened. Baby's room is ready, but I haven't started packing a bag or anything yet. I still have a few more things to get too.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome, RcdM!! : )


----------



## zephyr

Mamamac - it sounds like your boss doesn't really get it. 
I guess at the end of the day if they did stretch it out as long as they could and something happened where you couldnt work then they would probably wish they had been more prepared.
Most people I know cut hours down at around 24 weeks and then stopped work at 28 - 30 weeks as it just gets too hard! I can't believe she is trying to get you to work longer.
Have you spoken to your ob about when you should be going on leave? If you aren't resting enough and they think that you should be off work then they can grant you leave can't they? (Not sure how it works where you are)
Hopefully you do get to rest up while working, I tried to find an article they post in our local mbc newsletter on how many hours rest a day you need but I think I deleted it from my phone but in third tri I know it was a silly amount of sitting with your feet up a day :p
hope they find a replacement soon.


----------



## newlywed2013

RcdM said:


> Sooo I'm SUPER late to finding this thread. I've been all over the boards but never ventured to the groups section. Can you add me?
> 
> I'm 30 weeks today! With a boy! We have a 2 year old dd and this will be our last kiddo so I'm happy to have one of each.
> 
> My due date is 10/10 but I will be having a c-section on 10/3.
> 
> I had pre-eclampsia with my dd and had her at 30+5 - seriously CANNOT believe I'm less than 5 days away from where I was with her with this one. I have had no bp issues, swelling, or any other signs of pre-e yet so I'm extremely excited. By now with my dd I was having all kinds of signs, high bp, protein... So I'm really happy.
> 
> However, I did just get diagnosed with gestational diabetes last week :( So I'm still trying to get the hang of that. Didn't have it with dd. I think what I hate most is pricking my finger. I have to literally give myself a pep talk every time, like ok, you can do this, 1,2,3 ready go... LOL. I made my DH prick his finger last night (he promised he would do it once just for me :) ) and he stood there with the lancet by his finger for like 5 min trying to muster up the courage to push the button LOL. It was funny. I was like how do you think I feel I have to do this 4 times a day!! He finally did it and said it wasn't as bad as he was making it.
> 
> The diet isn't that bad, but I find it hard to make myself eat so frequently - I normally don't like breakfast first thing in the morning and forcing myself to eat a snack so late at night is sooo not how I'm used to eating! Any other October ladies with GD? Newlywed I know you do from another thread - how are things going for you? I've been able to keep my sugars down so far, but I'm starting to get a little curious about how other foods might affect me if I splurge a little and have like... a burrito haha.
> 
> As far as being ready for this baby, nope! I wanted to have everything done by now since this was when my dd came, I just wanted to feel ready. But DH clearly doesn't have the urgency I feel. The baby's room is gutted out, we need to paint, get baseboards, install the carpet, and then we can start moving things in. Everything is just in a pile in the garage right now. I'm having my babyshower next weekend though so I think that will make me feel a little more prepared. Time is going too fast!!



Welcome! I am doing okay wIth it. I completely understand having to give yourself a pep talk! My after breakfast numbers are a little high so they want to monitor it a few more days and are talking about insulin with breakfast :( I am finding the diet to be easier than I thought out would be! Some meals I have to make myself eat more carbs just to meet minimum.


----------



## zephyr

La Mere said:


> Re: being prepared for baby! I would have to say that for the most part I am very much ready for baby. DH has a few things he needs to do to improve the co-sleeper he built for our son, and I just need to wash some NB clothes both for a boy and for a girl, so prepared for either way when baby is born. And that is pretty much all I have to do as I am having a home birth and am pretty set up for that all ready.. might just need to get an inflatable tub or pool to labor in if I so choose.

what sort of things do you need for a homebirth? Or what have you found helpful?

My midwife doesnt discuss birth plans till closer to the time.....36 weeks but im a planner and its a bit frustrating :p id rather have the stuff there and not need it than wait till the last minute and have to shop while heavily pregnant.

Hubby is freaking out that he will have to play catch, he really doesn't want to :p


----------



## newlywed2013

Is anyone else having nausea again? I get it a little during the day, but the past few nights its been bad :(


----------



## MamaMac123

RcdM - Welcome! :wave: Sorry about your GD but so nice that pre-e doesn't seem to be an issue for you this time!

Newlywed - I've had a bit of a morning sickness return but I never got it super bad. I've had a few mornings of feeling nauseous again but I'm always fine once I eat. I've had a return of the serious hungries though! The "oh my gosh if I don't eat right now I'll die!" Hungry I felt all during first trimester. I ate a TON last night and DH looked at me like I was nuts! I wasn't even close to full! Guess my twins are in a growth spurt! Would explain the extra pain lately! 

Zephyr - I asked my doc awhile back about when I should plan to quit work expecting him to give me an early date. He seemed very unconcerned and told me se wen work right up to the end. "With twins?" I asked and he said yes. Not the answer I'd wanted. So I went with end of Aug if I could and told my boss it could be end of July so be ready. Obviously they're not. 

I'm not super concerned. It's their fault if I can't make it. The good news is I don't do much anymore. I sit a lot and the kids are good and help me out a lot. Anything I don't feel I should do I just plain don't. 

Yesterday I think will be my last long rough day. I work a little bit Tues next week then off the rest of it. Then shorter days Mon/Tues and if new nanny can't start by then we are putting kids in camp the rest of that week so I have it easy then new nanny should start the next week. I will go in to help her get used to things but she'll do all the "work". I'll just help her settle in with the job and kids. 

End is in sight! Just need to make it there!


----------



## MamaMac123

So it's 5:20 am and I'm wide awake! Errr it's sleep in Saturday and I'm awake! Of course. 

My hands are itching like mad from the carpal tunnel. Drives me nuts. Wish they'd just wake up already!


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Re: being prepared for baby! I would have to say that for the most part I am very much ready for baby. DH has a few things he needs to do to improve the co-sleeper he built for our son, and I just need to wash some NB clothes both for a boy and for a girl, so prepared for either way when baby is born. And that is pretty much all I have to do as I am having a home birth and am pretty set up for that all ready.. might just need to get an inflatable tub or pool to labor in if I so choose.
> 
> what sort of things do you need for a homebirth? Or what have you found helpful?
> 
> My midwife doesnt discuss birth plans till closer to the time.....36 weeks but im a planner and its a bit frustrating :p id rather have the stuff there and not need it than wait till the last minute and have to shop while heavily pregnant.
> 
> Hubby is freaking out that he will have to play catch, he really doesn't want to :pClick to expand...


My mw never discussed what is need for hb last time. But obviously towels, a waterproof sheet (ive a shower curtain although I totally forgot last time and waters broke on my MATERIAL sofa lol), drinks and snacks, there the only things you should need, the rest is stuff you want  
Are you having land or water? Stuff for relaxing environment such as candles, fairy lights, clary sage oil for helping contractions. The mw will arrange all the medical bits to be delivered or bring them on the day (everywhere is different)
I'm slowly putting together my birth room in our spare bedroom, so exciting! Have my pool blown up already lol, all the kit for that is in a wooden toy box in there, fairy lights, candles, birth affirmations are up on the wall (my best friends coming over from nz to be a partner has posted me some to put up too  ) scan pics in heart frames to focus on my end result. I can't wait  will post some pics when it's fully done. 

Anyone using cord ties?? I have mine waiting, a lady off fb made me a set of rainbow themed ones with matching rainbow bracelets for the girls


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Newlywed - no nausea as such but if I lie down too soon after eating, I feel like I'm going to be sick...I think it's reflux of food, as I'm having heartburn at times too. I've heard morning sickness can come back in the later stages of pregnancy...I hope it goes away for you soon!

As for me, omg, I HURT. Everywhere. I feel like I've just run a 10k at super-fast speed. My feet are only the tiniest bit swollen at rhe moment but the skin feels stretched and is a weird, numb kind of painful. All my joints ache, and I'm shattered. Is this normal? I'm concerned about having a flare of my Sjogren's syndrome, as I've been off all my meds for 6 months now so their effects have worn off, and at times before I went on them in the first place I felt kind of like this. I expected I'd know what was pregnancy-related and what was illness-related, but I really don't. I'm going to see the ob on Thursday so will talk to him then about it, but for the moment I feel rubbish. 

I have so much to do and I just don't want to do any of it because moving around is so painful. I don't want to hang the washing up or pin the material for the curtains, and I *definitely *don't want to go into town to pick up an order that's waiting. 

My BP and urine were good at last check, BP nice and low, urine clear of anything bad. My iron has been slowly dropping all pregnancy but was still safely in range at 24 weeks, should find out on Thursday what the 29-week tests said, but I'm still taking prenatals and I eat a lot of iron-rich food, so would be surprised if I was significantly anaemic. I'm pretty well hydrated...all I can think of is that either it's all normal or I'm starting a flare :/

Only 4 more weeks of work...I can hang on another 4 weeks, right??!


----------



## GeralynB

I am feeling a little nauseous this morning for some reason.

I just noticed I'm starting to get a linea negra from my belly button to the top of my bump. It's still very light but def there


----------



## MamaMac123

Geralyn - I've noticed one from belly button up as well! I wasn't sure if that was it because I thought it's supposed to go from belly button down?? So weird haha


----------



## AllStar

I never got a line with my other two and don't have one so far this time either? 

I've had tons of BH today. My midwife isn't concerned though as long as there's no pattern and they don't hurt. Trying to rest up as much as possible and drink lots but I'm still getting them.


----------



## Elsa50501

My LO is up in my ribs and down in my hips at the same time when she wiggles now. I feel like she's doing jumping jacks in there! Also 30 weeks down, 10 until due date :)


----------



## AllStar

Elsa50501 said:


> My LO is up in my ribs and down in my hips at the same time when she wiggles now. I feel like she's doing jumping jacks in there! Also 30 weeks down, 10 until due date :)

Happy 30 weeks due date buddy lol I'm getting the movements top and bottom at the same time too and sometimes even at the side as well! I don't know what he's doing in there  looking forward to seeing on Wednesday.


----------



## Elsa50501

AllStar said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> My LO is up in my ribs and down in my hips at the same time when she wiggles now. I feel like she's doing jumping jacks in there! Also 30 weeks down, 10 until due date :)
> 
> Happy 30 weeks due date buddy lol I'm getting the movements top and bottom at the same time too and sometimes even at the side as well! I don't know what he's doing in there  looking forward to seeing on Wednesday.Click to expand...

Same here with the side movement. We saw a whole leg move across my right side the other day. She's always got her feet on my right side . Happy 30 to you too :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sometimes I feel really strong movement (usually on my bladder lol, he hasn't gotten my ribs yet.) But for the most part, the movement is still kind of sporadic, and some days it feels like all small movement. I feel like at this point with DS #1 I was feeling very strong movement most of the day. Anyone else had this? (One pregnancy being pretty different as far as movement than another pregnancy?) 

I try not to worry about it, because I do feel him every day--just some days it is not as strong, and he is not as active. We have had several ultrasounds, and everything looks great. Our next one is on Monday.

I'm 28 weeks along, and happen to have an anterior placenta, but I also had one with my first son. 

Any thoughts? : )


----------



## rbourre

29 weeks. I want this week to go really fast, it's the scary week since my daughter was born in the 29th week. I think I will feel a lot of relief a week from today when I hit 30 weeks.

I am exhausted today and really hungry. I feel like I haven't ate in weeks and it's making me feel nauseous. I just finished eating some crackers and cheese and I'm still so hungry.


----------



## lauraemily17

SoBlessedMama said:


> Sometimes I feel really strong movement (usually on my bladder lol, he hasn't gotten my ribs yet.) But for the most part, the movement is still kind of sporadic, and some days it feels like all small movement. I feel like at this point with DS #1 I was feeling very strong movement most of the day. Anyone else had this? (One pregnancy being pretty different as far as movement than another pregnancy?)
> 
> I try not to worry about it, because I do feel him every day--just some days it is not as strong, and he is not as active. We have had several ultrasounds, and everything looks great. Our next one is on Monday.
> 
> I'm 28 weeks along, and happen to have an anterior placenta, but I also had one with my first son.
> 
> Any thoughts? : )

Simply babies? My eldest wasn't much of a mover compared to this one. His kicks didn't feel anywhere near as strong either! This one likes to move all night long & kicks the top of the bump that hard by boobs bounce! That's with an anterior placenta too!


----------



## newlywed2013

Can their feet get stuck in your ribs? I keep pushing a foot out of there, its so uncomfortable!


----------



## AllStar

Hope this week passes quickly for you rbourre :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

lauraemily17 said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel really strong movement (usually on my bladder lol, he hasn't gotten my ribs yet.) But for the most part, the movement is still kind of sporadic, and some days it feels like all small movement. I feel like at this point with DS #1 I was feeling very strong movement most of the day. Anyone else had this? (One pregnancy being pretty different as far as movement than another pregnancy?)
> 
> I try not to worry about it, because I do feel him every day--just some days it is not as strong, and he is not as active. We have had several ultrasounds, and everything looks great. Our next one is on Monday.
> 
> I'm 28 weeks along, and happen to have an anterior placenta, but I also had one with my first son.
> 
> Any thoughts? : )
> 
> Simply babies? My eldest wasn't much of a mover compared to this one. His kicks didn't feel anywhere near as strong either! This one likes to move all night long & kicks the top of the bump that hard by boobs bounce! That's with an anterior placenta too!Click to expand...

It's good to know yours were different--it is hard not to compare everything and worry when it is different. : )


----------



## lauraemily17

SoBlessedMama said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel really strong movement (usually on my bladder lol, he hasn't gotten my ribs yet.) But for the most part, the movement is still kind of sporadic, and some days it feels like all small movement. I feel like at this point with DS #1 I was feeling very strong movement most of the day. Anyone else had this? (One pregnancy being pretty different as far as movement than another pregnancy?)
> 
> I try not to worry about it, because I do feel him every day--just some days it is not as strong, and he is not as active. We have had several ultrasounds, and everything looks great. Our next one is on Monday.
> 
> I'm 28 weeks along, and happen to have an anterior placenta, but I also had one with my first son.
> 
> Any thoughts? : )
> 
> Simply babies? My eldest wasn't much of a mover compared to this one. His kicks didn't feel anywhere near as strong either! This one likes to move all night long & kicks the top of the bump that hard by boobs bounce! That's with an anterior placenta too!Click to expand...
> 
> It's good to know yours were different--it is hard not to compare everything and worry when it is different. : )Click to expand...

I meant to write simply different babies! But yes, I know what you mean. Thankfully it was my eldest who was the quiet one, but the other way round would worry me more. That said I have had moments where I've worried this one is moving too much, it feels like he has 8 limbs sometimes. They'll always be something to worry about! :haha:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

lauraemily17 said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel really strong movement (usually on my bladder lol, he hasn't gotten my ribs yet.) But for the most part, the movement is still kind of sporadic, and some days it feels like all small movement. I feel like at this point with DS #1 I was feeling very strong movement most of the day. Anyone else had this? (One pregnancy being pretty different as far as movement than another pregnancy?)
> 
> I try not to worry about it, because I do feel him every day--just some days it is not as strong, and he is not as active. We have had several ultrasounds, and everything looks great. Our next one is on Monday.
> 
> I'm 28 weeks along, and happen to have an anterior placenta, but I also had one with my first son.
> 
> Any thoughts? : )
> 
> Simply babies? My eldest wasn't much of a mover compared to this one. His kicks didn't feel anywhere near as strong either! This one likes to move all night long & kicks the top of the bump that hard by boobs bounce! That's with an anterior placenta too!Click to expand...
> 
> It's good to know yours were different--it is hard not to compare everything and worry when it is different. : )Click to expand...
> 
> I meant to write simply different babies! But yes, I know what you mean. Thankfully it was my eldest who was the quiet one, but the other way round would worry me more. That said I have had moments where I've worried this one is moving too much, it feels like he has 8 limbs sometimes. They'll always be something to worry about! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol I understood what you meant. And yes, you're right--I swear I manifest worries that shouldn't even exist! Pregnancy goes a long way in making a girl crazy!


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> Can their feet get stuck in your ribs? I keep pushing a foot out of there, its so uncomfortable!

Yes! When my cousin was pregnant with twins one of the babies broke her rib bc his foot was stuck in there


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Can their feet get stuck in your ribs? I keep pushing a foot out of there, its so uncomfortable!
> 
> Yes! When my cousin was pregnant with twins one of the babies broke her rib bc his foot was stuck in thereClick to expand...

That sounds awful! I couldn't even imagine! My baby is getting close to my ribs, but not quite there. He feels like he's diagonal in there. Like his feet are up by my right ribs (and his favorite spot to kick) and his head is down by my left hip/pelvis area. At least that's where I feel hiccups often. So, when he does get bigger his favorite spot to kick will be my ribs. 

My husband doesn't understand the how incredibly satisfying it is to eat something I'm craving. He thinks it's absolutely crazy to want something as bad as I do, and how much I'll go out of my way to get what I want. He seems to think that if I just eat something I'll get over what I wanted in the first place. Ha! I wish.


----------



## rbourre

I'm craving crunchy cheesies really bad tonight. My mom asked me if I like cheesies and it made me want them. My husband is currently at the store getting them. :happydance: He asked if it was something that wasn't going away until he goes and gets them for me.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

For me this pregnancy it has been Baked Lays Potato Chips. I'm ashamed to say I have scarfed down an entire family sized bag on more than one occasion!

With DS #1, I woke up literally in tears one night and begged DH to go make me a sausage biscuit lol.


----------



## MamaMac123

Haha cravings are nuts! I haven't craved one specific thing just super suggestible. If I see a commercial or hear someone mention something yummy I get fixated on it till I get it. Haha 

Lately though my cravings have been pizza and root beer floats....I'm going to go make one now I think :haha: 

And yes, husbands just plain don't get the urgency of cravings! I get very specific ones too. Like it must be pizza from this specific pizza place or it just won't cut it.


----------



## kel21

So it finally happened to me. I got the "when are you due?" Followed by "Well bless your heart, you look like you are ready to pop now!" Ouch.


----------



## AshleyLK

All you ladies doing home births are so much tougher that I could ever fathom being! One ounce of pain, and Im heading for the hills! Seriously, a stubbed toe can throw me into all sorts of panic, I just couldn't imagine not having pain medicine LOL! I think that's awesome you can avoid all the hospital headaches however :)


----------



## zephyr

ljo1984 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Re: being prepared for baby! I would have to say that for the most part I am very much ready for baby. DH has a few things he needs to do to improve the co-sleeper he built for our son, and I just need to wash some NB clothes both for a boy and for a girl, so prepared for either way when baby is born. And that is pretty much all I have to do as I am having a home birth and am pretty set up for that all ready.. might just need to get an inflatable tub or pool to labor in if I so choose.
> 
> what sort of things do you need for a homebirth? Or what have you found helpful?
> 
> My midwife doesnt discuss birth plans till closer to the time.....36 weeks but im a planner and its a bit frustrating :p id rather have the stuff there and not need it than wait till the last minute and have to shop while heavily pregnant.
> 
> Hubby is freaking out that he will have to play catch, he really doesn't want to :pClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My mw never discussed what is need for hb last time. But obviously towels, a waterproof sheet (ive a shower curtain although I totally forgot last time and waters broke on my MATERIAL sofa lol), drinks and snacks, there the only things you should need, the rest is stuff you want
> Are you having land or water? Stuff for relaxing environment such as candles, fairy lights, clary sage oil for helping contractions. The mw will arrange all the medical bits to be delivered or bring them on the day (everywhere is different)
> I'm slowly putting together my birth room in our spare bedroom, so exciting! Have my pool blown up already lol, all the kit for that is in a wooden toy box in there, fairy lights, candles, birth affirmations are up on the wall (my best friends coming over from nz to be a partner has posted me some to put up too  ) scan pics in heart frames to focus on my end result. I can't wait  will post some pics when it's fully done.
> 
> Anyone using cord ties?? I have mine waiting, a lady off fb made me a set of rainbow themed ones with matching rainbow bracelets for the girlsClick to expand...

I didnt even think about things like lighting! Ok now I feel a little unprepared for the birth part. I was going to just be in our lounge as it is the warmest room and has a wonderful view of the mountains but it does make sense setting up a room specifically for the birth.

my midwife will be bringing a pool as I did ask about that and she has said she has oxygen and everything for the baby if it is needed but hasnt gone into too much detail as 'plans change' and home birth is only an option if my pregnancy is trouble free.
I am planning a water birth but im worried it wont get filled in time.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MamaMac123 said:


> Haha cravings are nuts! I haven't craved one specific thing just super suggestible. If I see a commercial or hear someone mention something yummy I get fixated on it till I get it. Haha
> 
> Lately though my cravings have been pizza and root beer floats....I'm going to go make one now I think :haha:
> 
> And yes, husbands just plain don't get the urgency of cravings! I get very specific ones too. Like it must be pizza from this specific pizza place or it just won't cut it.

Yes! Mine are very specific too! There's a local pizza place with two locations near us, I need pizza from one specifically and if I want a calzone it has to be from the other. 

So I thought I was going to get away with my RLS not getting worse. Apparently I was wrong! It's almost painful!


----------



## zephyr

My cravings have changed every few weeks to something new. Atm its dijon mustard on everything, fruit and nut Whitakers chocolate which I normally cant stand!
im also craving fresh oranges.


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Re: being prepared for baby! I would have to say that for the most part I am very much ready for baby. DH has a few things he needs to do to improve the co-sleeper he built for our son, and I just need to wash some NB clothes both for a boy and for a girl, so prepared for either way when baby is born. And that is pretty much all I have to do as I am having a home birth and am pretty set up for that all ready.. might just need to get an inflatable tub or pool to labor in if I so choose.
> 
> what sort of things do you need for a homebirth? Or what have you found helpful?
> 
> My midwife doesnt discuss birth plans till closer to the time.....36 weeks but im a planner and its a bit frustrating :p id rather have the stuff there and not need it than wait till the last minute and have to shop while heavily pregnant.
> 
> Hubby is freaking out that he will have to play catch, he really doesn't want to :pClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My mw never discussed what is need for hb last time. But obviously towels, a waterproof sheet (ive a shower curtain although I totally forgot last time and waters broke on my MATERIAL sofa lol), drinks and snacks, there the only things you should need, the rest is stuff you want
> Are you having land or water? Stuff for relaxing environment such as candles, fairy lights, clary sage oil for helping contractions. The mw will arrange all the medical bits to be delivered or bring them on the day (everywhere is different)
> I'm slowly putting together my birth room in our spare bedroom, so exciting! Have my pool blown up already lol, all the kit for that is in a wooden toy box in there, fairy lights, candles, birth affirmations are up on the wall (my best friends coming over from nz to be a partner has posted me some to put up too  ) scan pics in heart frames to focus on my end result. I can't wait  will post some pics when it's fully done.
> 
> Anyone using cord ties?? I have mine waiting, a lady off fb made me a set of rainbow themed ones with matching rainbow bracelets for the girls Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt even think about things like lighting! Ok now I feel a little unprepared for the birth part. I was going to just be in our lounge as it is the warmest room and has a wonderful view of the mountains but it does make sense setting up a room specifically for the birth.
> 
> my midwife will be bringing a pool as I did ask about that and she has said she has oxygen and everything for the baby if it is needed but hasnt gone into too much detail as 'plans change' and home birth is only an option if my pregnancy is trouble free.
> I am planning a water birth but im worried it wont get filled in time.Click to expand...

Is she bringing the pool on the day? I already have my own from last time but could she not bring it when your 37 weeks and leave the filling up to your dh? That's what they do here if anywhere has a pool loan scheme. It makes more sense plus as it's a choice thing the mw has nothing to do with the pool, she's just there to do her job sort of thing. It takes about 20 mins to fill mine and no time to blow up with an electric pump. 
I was in the living room with my last and was during the day (although I was transferred so didn't get a full hb :-( )and never thought about lighting or anything. But with this possibly been my last I wanted it so perfect so why I've moved upto the spare room so I've had time and the space to make my environment before hand (black out blind for day lol). If you have space for a "birth area" where it's not gonna be in the way of day to day life you could do the same in a designated area. Although I know it's hard with having kids already!! The room I'm using used to be their play room, which they NEVER bothered with!! Now suddenly there always in there having babies (dolls) in my pool lol.


----------



## zephyr

Hehe it sounds amazing! I would never of thought to make it comfortable like that. Im definitely looking into lighting now in case it happens at night.
Id love to do a whole room here but we dont have a spare room.
I dont know what's happening with the pool, maybe she does drop it off earlier. We talked about the liner that goes into it and how its easy to empty but that was it really. It does make sense to drop it earlier.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel21-ahh that comments! I had one the other day-a friends eyes kind of bulged when she came to our door and saw how huge my bump is!


----------



## AllStar

I'm getting the opposite comments. Every one tells me how small and neat my bump is for only 10 weeks to go and one even congratulated me for having such a neat bump and not getting too big?? Like I had anything to do with it?! I got the same comments with my other two babies though so I guess that's just how I carry but I feel huge and dh is always telling me my bump is getting bigger


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> Hehe it sounds amazing! I would never of thought to make it comfortable like that. Im definitely looking into lighting now in case it happens at night.
> Id love to do a whole room here but we dont have a spare room.
> I dont know what's happening with the pool, maybe she does drop it off earlier. We talked about the liner that goes into it and how its easy to empty but that was it really. It does make sense to drop it earlier.

Ask her when you see her as it does make sense! Yeh it should come with a pump to empty it, then chuck liner, deflate job done lol. 
But yeh look into little comfort things etc, relaxing environment will get the oxytocin flowing ;-) x


----------



## kel21

My cravings also change all the time! Right now it is fuji apples, but that is only because I ran out of carmel for granny smith apples! Lol. And my cravings change depending on what commercial I see or what someone talks about!


----------



## StarBrites

My baby shower is in a couple hours :) We're doing a BBQ co-ed cook out thing at the park in a picnic shelter. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## lauraemily17

I crave cheese, cheese, cheese & more cheese! Seriously can't get enough of it! Anything tangy & vinegary is good too. Total opposite to last time, it was everything sweet then!


----------



## kel21

RcdM said:


> Sooo I'm SUPER late to finding this thread. I've been all over the boards but never ventured to the groups section. Can you add me?
> 
> I'm 30 weeks today! With a boy! We have a 2 year old dd and this will be our last kiddo so I'm happy to have one of each.
> 
> My due date is 10/10 but I will be having a c-section on 10/3.
> 
> I had pre-eclampsia with my dd and had her at 30+5 - seriously CANNOT believe I'm less than 5 days away from where I was with her with this one. I have had no bp issues, swelling, or any other signs of pre-e yet so I'm extremely excited. By now with my dd I was having all kinds of signs, high bp, protein... So I'm really happy.
> 
> However, I did just get diagnosed with gestational diabetes last week :( So I'm still trying to get the hang of that. Didn't have it with dd. I think what I hate most is pricking my finger. I have to literally give myself a pep talk every time, like ok, you can do this, 1,2,3 ready go... LOL. I made my DH prick his finger last night (he promised he would do it once just for me :) ) and he stood there with the lancet by his finger for like 5 min trying to muster up the courage to push the button LOL. It was funny. I was like how do you think I feel I have to do this 4 times a day!! He finally did it and said it wasn't as bad as he was making it.
> 
> The diet isn't that bad, but I find it hard to make myself eat so frequently - I normally don't like breakfast first thing in the morning and forcing myself to eat a snack so late at night is sooo not how I'm used to eating! Any other October ladies with GD? Newlywed I know you do from another thread - how are things going for you? I've been able to keep my sugars down so far, but I'm starting to get a little curious about how other foods might affect me if I splurge a little and have like... a burrito haha.
> 
> As far as being ready for this baby, nope! I wanted to have everything done by now since this was when my dd came, I just wanted to feel ready. But DH clearly doesn't have the urgency I feel. The baby's room is gutted out, we need to paint, get baseboards, install the carpet, and then we can start moving things in. Everything is just in a pile in the garage right now. I'm having my babyshower next weekend though so I think that will make me feel a little more prepared. Time is going too fast!!

Welcome! 



StarBrites said:


> My baby shower is in a couple hours :) We're doing a BBQ co-ed cook out thing at the park in a picnic shelter. I'm pretty excited!

Hope you have a great shower!


----------



## MamaMac123

Mushy - sorry about your pains :( that sucks! I'm getting so uncomfortable with pain too. I keep reminding myself how bad I wanted this and how important it is they stay in there! Haha 

The babies had a really active day today though which I love! Squirming and kicking a lot. I find they sort of do a pattern and will have a really active day followed by a really quiet hardly any movement day. Yesterday was hardly nothing and today they're all over the place and kicking up a storm.


----------



## kiki28

30 weeks today eeek! Think its time we started to get organised for this little one as I've got hardly anything at the minute!


----------



## GeralynB

MamaMac123 said:


> Mushy - sorry about your pains :( that sucks! I'm getting so uncomfortable with pain too. I keep reminding myself how bad I wanted this and how important it is they stay in there! Haha
> 
> The babies had a really active day today though which I love! Squirming and kicking a lot. I find they sort of do a pattern and will have a really active day followed by a really quiet hardly any movement day. Yesterday was hardly nothing and today they're all over the place and kicking up a storm.

I wonder if they are kicking each other in there?!? Lol


----------



## newlywed2013

29 Weeks today!

Had a dream last night that I had 5 babies trying to deliver at the same time.. Yikes!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

MamaMac123 said:


> Mushy - sorry about your pains :( that sucks! I'm getting so uncomfortable with pain too. I keep reminding myself how bad I wanted this and how important it is they stay in there! Haha
> 
> The babies had a really active day today though which I love! Squirming and kicking a lot. I find they sort of do a pattern and will have a really active day followed by a really quiet hardly any movement day. Yesterday was hardly nothing and today they're all over the place and kicking up a storm.

I have to remind myself the same thing all the time. It's so easy to just complain about something that's bothering you. I try my hardest not to complain to anyone but my husband and to you ladies. Sometimes I just need to get it out! And it really helps having others to relate to you. 

Newlywed that sounds scary! 

I have my 3D scan in just 4 more days!


----------



## La Mere

Sorry, I thought I had replied to you, zephyr! I had it all typed up but must have forgotten to press post!

I agree with everything, ljo said you would need! Other than a water proof sheet you might want some chux pads as well. I found them to be very helpful. The snacks and drink are definitely a big help if you can manage to get them down. I found it was easiest to keep things like yogurt, emergen-c powder and have Dh make a smoothie or something easy like that to get down and lots and lots of water! Of course, with my son's labor, it was quite shorter than my daughter's and I didn't really need all that much in the way of snacks then.


----------



## ashaz

Hey ladies

I haven't been on for a while. My prenatal moved down here and work has been crazy. I have also been dealing with RLS but have found seething before bed makes it better

I am currently sitting outside the high risk doc office waiting for another ultrasound. Anxious too see if he fluid has decreased and if any improvements in the size of the babies stomach. I moved my appt to be able to see the doc that delivered my daughter as I reply respect his opinion.

I can't believe how far along we have all gotten. It is really beginning to sink in now!


----------



## GeralynB

Just found out the Medela breast pump is completely covered by my insurance so i ordered that.


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- They let you order it already? I have to wait a month before my due date to be able to order mine.


----------



## ashaz

Geralyn I was also able to order mine. I did mine at 20 weeks. They even sent me 90 days worth of freezer storage bags too so I am ready to go. I am going to save so much money this time because I spent a small fortune on my daughter with those bags!


----------



## GeralynB

cntrygrl said:


> Geralyn-- They let you order it already? I have to wait a month before my due date to be able to order mine.

I was able to order it but they said they don't process it until 30 days before my due date. At least it's ordered and I can cross one more thing off my large to-do list


----------



## RcdM

rbourre said:


> 29 weeks. I want this week to go really fast, it's the scary week since my daughter was born in the 29th week. I think I will feel a lot of relief a week from today when I hit 30 weeks.
> 
> I am exhausted today and really hungry. I feel like I haven't ate in weeks and it's making me feel nauseous. I just finished eating some crackers and cheese and I'm still so hungry.

In 2 days I will be 30+5 which is when I had my dd, and once I hit 31 I will be so thrilled. So I totally know what you mean!! Bp still looks good and no swelling or other signs of pre-e so great news. 

As far as movement, I feel like he has slowed down a lot. The last month he was going so crazy, doing karate and cartwheels and trying to break out through the side of my belly, he moved so much more than my dd ever was. But the last week it's really slowed down a lot. I still feel some movement but it's not nearly as strong or constant as it used to be. Everything I've read says that is normal as they get bigger. I have an OB appt tomorrow so that will make me feel better. Then I get another ultrasound the following week, excited to see his little face again!

The only thing going on with me at the moment is extreme fatigue. By the time I get home from work, I am so seriously SO drained! I feel like I did manual labor all day long or something but all I've done is still at a desk lol. My body feels fine, I have actually lost a few pounds since starting this GD diet which I suppose is good. I had really bad heartburn a few weeks ago but it's since disappeared and I haven't had any at all lately. I had it really bad with my dd so it's kind of weird but I'll take it! This pregnancy has just been so totally different than my last in every way.


----------



## newlywed2013

RcdM said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks. I want this week to go really fast, it's the scary week since my daughter was born in the 29th week. I think I will feel a lot of relief a week from today when I hit 30 weeks.
> 
> I am exhausted today and really hungry. I feel like I haven't ate in weeks and it's making me feel nauseous. I just finished eating some crackers and cheese and I'm still so hungry.
> 
> In 2 days I will be 30+5 which is when I had my dd, and once I hit 31 I will be so thrilled. So I totally know what you mean!! Bp still looks good and no swelling or other signs of pre-e so great news.
> 
> As far as movement, I feel like he has slowed down a lot. The last month he was going so crazy, doing karate and cartwheels and trying to break out through the side of my belly, he moved so much more than my dd ever was. But the last week it's really slowed down a lot. I still feel some movement but it's not nearly as strong or constant as it used to be. Everything I've read says that is normal as they get bigger. I have an OB appt tomorrow so that will make me feel better. Then I get another ultrasound the following week, excited to see his little face again!
> 
> The only thing going on with me at the moment is extreme fatigue. By the time I get home from work, I am so seriously SO drained! I feel like I did manual labor all day long or something but all I've done is still at a desk lol. My body feels fine, I have actually lost a few pounds since starting this GD diet which I suppose is good. I had really bad heartburn a few weeks ago but it's since disappeared and I haven't had any at all lately. I had it really bad with my dd so it's kind of weird but I'll take it! This pregnancy has just been so totally different than my last in every way.Click to expand...




I have lost a few pounds too, which I guess is good because I gained too much too fast at the beginning. I freaked at first though, my first thought was that she isn't gaining but my mon assured me that the baby will take what they need and then our bodies get what is left.


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 29 weeks. I want this week to go really fast, it's the scary week since my daughter was born in the 29th week. I think I will feel a lot of relief a week from today when I hit 30 weeks.
> 
> I am exhausted today and really hungry. I feel like I haven't ate in weeks and it's making me feel nauseous. I just finished eating some crackers and cheese and I'm still so hungry.
> 
> In 2 days I will be 30+5 which is when I had my dd, and once I hit 31 I will be so thrilled. So I totally know what you mean!! Bp still looks good and no swelling or other signs of pre-e so great news.
> 
> As far as movement, I feel like he has slowed down a lot. The last month he was going so crazy, doing karate and cartwheels and trying to break out through the side of my belly, he moved so much more than my dd ever was. But the last week it's really slowed down a lot. I still feel some movement but it's not nearly as strong or constant as it used to be. Everything I've read says that is normal as they get bigger. I have an OB appt tomorrow so that will make me feel better. Then I get another ultrasound the following week, excited to see his little face again!
> 
> The only thing going on with me at the moment is extreme fatigue. By the time I get home from work, I am so seriously SO drained! I feel like I did manual labor all day long or something but all I've done is still at a desk lol. My body feels fine, I have actually lost a few pounds since starting this GD diet which I suppose is good. I had really bad heartburn a few weeks ago but it's since disappeared and I haven't had any at all lately. I had it really bad with my dd so it's kind of weird but I'll take it! This pregnancy has just been so totally different than my last in every way.Click to expand...

My daughter was 29+5 and that is in 3 days for me. We can do happy dances together at the end of the week....as much "dancing" as someone who is pregnant can really do. :happydance:

He has been moving SO much the last 2 days. He was kicking and making my belly flop all over the place this morning, but stopped once my husband tried to feel.


----------



## newlywed2013

Found avent bottles on clearance at target- reg. $21, got them for 6.50! There were 2 packs of 5 so we bought both!


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Ashaz.

Mushymilk my 3d scan is on Wednesday, I'm so excited too. Can't wait to see him again :)

I'm seriously tired by the evenings too. Once the kids are in bed, I'm ready for mine too! 

Think we have almost every thing ready for baby now but I still need to get my hospital bag stuff, better get a move on :)


----------



## ashaz

So scan still showed extra fluid and his stomach is still about 3 weeks ahead. I have a big baby though ladies... 4lbs at 30 weeks. I think average is 3lbs. They said his stomach is what is increasing the weight. Anyone else have a scan recently that can compare the weight? They said if I go till 39 weeks he will likely be around 9lbs. Weird because I haven't put on that much weight and can barely each much because I feel so full all the time. 

To those that have GD I just want to say that it sounds like you are doing well. My SIL had that and it doesn't sound fun, but you guys are strong mom as for your babies. :thumbup:


----------



## Baby3onboard

ashaz said:


> So scan still showed extra fluid and his stomach is still about 3 weeks ahead. I have a big baby though ladies... 4lbs at 30 weeks. I think average is 3lbs. They said his stomach is what is increasing the weight. Anyone else have a scan recently that can compare the weight? They said if I go till 39 weeks he will likely be around 9lbs. Weird because I haven't put on that much weight and can barely each much because I feel so full all the time.
> 
> To those that have GD I just want to say that it sounds like you are doing well. My SIL had that and it doesn't sound fun, but you guys are strong mom as for your babies. :thumbup:

I have a 4lbs 13oz baby at 32 weeks. Said he was measuring big, but not concerning. My ds1 was 17 days early and weighed 7.5, my ds2 was 25 days early and weighed 6.13, so I'm expecting to go early and maybe be big, maybe not.


----------



## Jcliff

I had a scan last week at 31 weeks and baby was 4lb 8oz... It's not always accurate though. My little girl was estimated at 9lb right on my due date. She came tw days late and was 8lb 12oz


----------



## mommyberry

Wow... It took me an hour to catch up! But I'm not complaining... This is the ultimate vent place for all of us :haha:

Mushy and others with sleep discomforts... I'm in too. No position, no pillow, no nothing is giving me a good night's sleep :( Makes me feel tired all day long like a zombie.

Newlywed - I totally feel for you. After my failed GTT, I had to prick myself 6 times a day for 3 days. Ouch! But luckily my levels were on the lower side and my HbA1c result was 6 which is good and means no GD. However, doc asked me to still maintain low carb diet because once an anamoly always an anamoly! Also she said that she would induce me sometime between 38 - 40 weeks if I don't already go into labor spontaneously and wouldn't wait beyond that. So my baby will be here anytime between Sep 26 and Oct 9! Goosebumps!!! Am I ready!? I donno.

Coming to prep... At in-laws with no nursery just like Newlywed. Such a waste of all the plans I had :( Baby shower on Sep 7... So all major purchases only after that. I'm nothing close to ready at the moment.

LO is stirring up a storm in there especially when I'm about to sleep. Joys of pregnancy! He would quickly stop as soon as DH touches my tummy. Such a player!

Have my Dr appt and growth scan 10 days from now... Can't wait to see my little man! :)


----------



## ljo1984

ashaz said:


> So scan still showed extra fluid and his stomach is still about 3 weeks ahead. I have a big baby though ladies... 4lbs at 30 weeks. I think average is 3lbs. They said his stomach is what is increasing the weight. Anyone else have a scan recently that can compare the weight? They said if I go till 39 weeks he will likely be around 9lbs. Weird because I haven't put on that much weight and can barely each much because I feel so full all the time.
> 
> To those that have GD I just want to say that it sounds like you are doing well. My SIL had that and it doesn't sound fun, but you guys are strong mom as for your babies. :thumbup:

Mine was 1oz off 3lb at 29 weeks. As said measurements aren't always accurate and can be a variance either way. X


----------



## sprite30

GeralynB said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn-- They let you order it already? I have to wait a month before my due date to be able to order mine.
> 
> I was able to order it but they said they don't process it until 30 days before my due date. At least it's ordered and I can cross one more thing off my large to-do listClick to expand...

Oh that's good to know I'll be looking into this tomorrow. I thought I had to wait until 30 days before. See what reading things gets me, lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Okay so I'm wide awake at 3 am because I just got up for my pee break and had a thought which I mistakenly googled and am now panicking a little...

Hoping you lovely ladies (and especially zephyr!) can put my mind at ease.

I've noticed the last few days a significant increase in bowel movements. I'd just assumed it was due to the babies shifting positions this past week and maybe putting more or different pressure on my bowel. But then I googled and apparently increased bowel movements is an early labor sign! So that combined with the "dropped" feeling I now have since their shift has me freaked out about pre term labor! 

Zephyr did you experience any of this earlier with your twin pregnancy? Wondering if it's normal to go through some of this earlier with multiples. I haven't lost my mucus plug or had any contractions so I guess that's a good sign. Hoping I'm just worried over nothing. But wondering if I should go into my doc this week. Not scheduled to see him till end of the month.


----------



## zephyr

Awh google is a scary thing sometimes!
I dropped at 28 weeks with the twins and still carried to 38 weeks so I would say not to worry about the dropping yet! Twin a was so low in my pelvis it was painful to walk and scan techs would comment on how low he was and how uncomfortable it must be.
As for increased bm honestly I cant remember, I alternated alot but don't remember if it coincided with the dropping.

It wouldnt hurt to get checked out though. i think with multiples its always better to err on the side of caution. Is there someone you can phone to talk to about it?
I wouldnt rush of to l&d or anything but id probably phone and ask what they think. 
definitely go in if you start getting any tightenings or backache etc tho.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome RcdM added you to the list :) x

Anyone else have a c section booked? If you let me know the date of it, I will add it to the list! Exciting knowing when your babies are coming!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> ashaz said:
> 
> 
> So scan still showed extra fluid and his stomach is still about 3 weeks ahead. I have a big baby though ladies... 4lbs at 30 weeks. I think average is 3lbs. They said his stomach is what is increasing the weight. Anyone else have a scan recently that can compare the weight? They said if I go till 39 weeks he will likely be around 9lbs. Weird because I haven't put on that much weight and can barely each much because I feel so full all the time.
> 
> To those that have GD I just want to say that it sounds like you are doing well. My SIL had that and it doesn't sound fun, but you guys are strong mom as for your babies. :thumbup:
> 
> Mine was 1oz off 3lb at 29 weeks. As said measurements aren't always accurate and can be a variance either way. XClick to expand...

Agree with this: scans can be way off. All my weekly scans showed a very small baby, and predicted (right up until 2 weeks before birth) she would be 5lbs at 40 weeks and she was 7lbs 8oz 6 days over...no way did she gain over 2lbs in those 6 days!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I had my growth scan today the sonograther said she is 1lb 15ozs. For the first time she was not in breech.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> Welcome RcdM added you to the list :) x
> 
> Anyone else have a c section booked? If you let me know the date of it, I will add it to the list! Exciting knowing when your babies are coming!

Yup! Booked ours yesterday for October 21st. : )


----------



## Elsa50501

So is it routine to get a growth scan? I haven't heard anything about any more scans from my OB. 

Also, got the tDap shot yesterday and woke up feeling head-achey, nauseous an exhausted. I looked it up and the CDC said that some people wlll have fatigue, soreness and fever as side effects. I wonder if I'm sick with something else, or if I just am one of the lucky few who gets the side effects (minus the fever).


----------



## cntrygrl

I can't get the tDap as I'm allergic to the tetnus shot part of it. I had a severe allergic reaction when I was 10 and haven't had a shot since then. My doctor mentioned that they like to do an ultrasound somewhere around week 30, but that I haven't given them any concern to do it yet.


----------



## Nikko88

Stalking the thread as I'm due Oct 11.


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies! Welcome to the new mamas and congrats!

I know names have been talked about on and off here within the last few weeks. I just wanted to share my list of baby names (it's a big list and I am still thinking of more, lol). Let me know what you ladies think! :p

Girls names:
Emberlee Savannah
Trinity Rebekkah
Renae Sofia
Lillie Faye
Neveah Elyzabeth
Rosalie Camron
Evelyn Joy
Prudence Faith
Pheobe Skye
Paige Mykenzie
Bayleigh Annalise
Annalise Diana
(Surely more to come, lol)

Boys names:
Travis Michael
Daniel Evan
Noah Gydion
Aaron Joshua
Matthew Vaughn
Cameron Augustus
Jason Woodrow
Wyatt James
Leonard Allen
Aeric Matthew
Gydion Dallas


----------



## Yo_Yo

Welcome Nikko-added you to our list :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

La Mere-wow that's a good list of names!! And I can only think of one or two :haha:

Some really nice names there-do you have favourites yet? I definitely think girls names are easier to find!


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> Okay so I'm wide awake at 3 am because I just got up for my pee break and had a thought which I mistakenly googled and am now panicking a little...
> 
> Hoping you lovely ladies (and especially zephyr!) can put my mind at ease.
> 
> I've noticed the last few days a significant increase in bowel movements. I'd just assumed it was due to the babies shifting positions this past week and maybe putting more or different pressure on my bowel. But then I googled and apparently increased bowel movements is an early labor sign! So that combined with the "dropped" feeling I now have since their shift has me freaked out about pre term labor!
> 
> Zephyr did you experience any of this earlier with your twin pregnancy? Wondering if it's normal to go through some of this earlier with multiples. I haven't lost my mucus plug or had any contractions so I guess that's a good sign. Hoping I'm just worried over nothing. But wondering if I should go into my doc this week. Not scheduled to see him till end of the month.

Mamamac-I erm frequently get loose bowels throughout pregnancy :blush: I wouldn't read too much into it unless your getting other signs with it (a show, painful braxton hicks etc)
Stay away from google in the middle of the night, it's easy to do but causes more stress most of the time :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elsa-it's not routine to get growth scans, but I got them with my last baby weekly from 28 weeks as I had low amniotic fluid and they thought she was growing a little slowly. So any concerns with growth and they should do them.

Soblessedmama-eek! Not long until your section date. Will add it to the list now!! :)

Charmedkirsty-glad baby isn't breech now-this one keeps flipping around, I can feel it! He was breech at 28 weeks though for a week or so solid!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

La Mere said:


> Hi ladies! Welcome to the new mamas and congrats!
> 
> I know names have been talked about on and off here within the last few weeks. I just wanted to share my list of baby names (it's a big list and I am still thinking of more, lol). Let me know what you ladies think! :p
> 
> Girls names:
> Emberlee Savannah
> Trinity Rebekkah
> Renae Sofia
> Lillie Faye
> Neveah Elyzabeth
> Rosalie Camron
> Evelyn Joy
> Prudence Faith
> Pheobe Skye
> Paige Mykenzie
> Bayleigh Annalise
> Annalise Diana
> (Surely more to come, lol)
> 
> Boys names:
> Travis Michael
> Daniel Evan
> Noah Gydion
> Aaron Joshua
> Matthew Vaughn
> Cameron Augustus
> Jason Woodrow
> Wyatt James
> Leonard Allen
> Aeric Matthew
> Gydion Dallas

I'm sensing another charmed fan?


----------



## La Mere

Yo_Yo said:


> La Mere-wow that's a good list of names!! And I can only think of one or two :haha:
> 
> Some really nice names there-do you have favourites yet? I definitely think girls names are easier to find!

Thanks, Yo_Yo! I have a few like Lillie Faye, Paige Mykenzie, Prudence Faith and Emberlee Savannah for the girls and for the boys I really like Jason Woodrow, Travis Michael, Noah Gydion and Wyatt James.


----------



## La Mere

CharmedKirsty- Yes, yes you are, lol. Dh and I's best friend's daughter's name is Piper, lol.


----------



## ljo1984

Wow le mere that's a right list of names  were still struggling ha ha.

In uk growth scans arnt routine at all. Mine was just part of my 4d package.


----------



## kel21

CharmedKirsty said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Welcome to the new mamas and congrats!
> 
> I know names have been talked about on and off here within the last few weeks. I just wanted to share my list of baby names (it's a big list and I am still thinking of more, lol). Let me know what you ladies think! :p
> 
> Girls names:
> Emberlee Savannah
> Trinity Rebekkah
> Renae Sofia
> Lillie Faye
> Neveah Elyzabeth
> Rosalie Camron
> Evelyn Joy
> Prudence Faith
> Pheobe Skye
> Paige Mykenzie
> Bayleigh Annalise
> Annalise Diana
> (Surely more to come, lol)
> 
> Boys names:
> Travis Michael
> Daniel Evan
> Noah Gydion
> Aaron Joshua
> Matthew Vaughn
> Cameron Augustus
> Jason Woodrow
> Wyatt James
> Leonard Allen
> Aeric Matthew
> Gydion Dallas
> 
> I'm sensing another charmed fan?Click to expand...

I loved that show too! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

I have all the Charmed seasons on DVD. I'm guilty of watching the entire series at least 6 times now.


----------



## lauraemily17

Another charmed fan here too! I also have the full series box set. I think it may be helping to get me through the night feeds and wake ups if this little one is anything like his big brother!!


----------



## rbourre

I did my 2 hour glucose tolerance test this morning. That was awful and I am so glad I don't have to do that again. Baby was super active the last 2 days so I was expecting him to be really active during it, but I only felt a few wiggles and couple kicks in the 2 hours. I am glad I got home when I did because it is pouring rain and storming now and I walked. I heard the first crack of thunder as I was walking up to my house and it started pouring less than 10 minutes later. I feel physically drained, exhausted and a little dizzy now. Good thing it's nap time for my daughter in 45 minutes and I can relax and possibly nap too.

I have a growth scan on the 21st as well as my pre-admit appointment and a regular OB appointment. I can't wait to see my little boy again and see how he's growing. He seems to be growing, my belly is getting huge.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/IMG-20140805-02112.jpg


----------



## Loopy Laura

La mere - there are some lovely names in there! It will be hard to choose but maybe when you meet him/her it will become clearer! 

Rbourre - sorry to hear you're feeling bad after the glucose test. Hopefully a nap will make you feel better. I did the 2 hour one as well and it was difficult. Fingers crossed it comes back clear. 

Growth scans aren't normal here either. I was measuring 2 weeks behind at 28 weeks so it will be interesting to see what happens at my 32 week appointment. She is kicking away like mad although I feel slightly guilty as I think I've been eating too much sugar the last few days.

I had an exhausting weekend - my niece and nephew were down for the weekend and we spent all day Saturday doing London touristy things and all day Sunday at legoland. It was fun but lots of walking and I had no energy afterwards! 

I think I've been having braxton hicks - I feel slight period pain pressure every now and then but not regular or anything. 

My belly us definitely growing - I will need to do another belly picture soon!


----------



## RcdM

Elsa50501 said:


> So is it routine to get a growth scan? I haven't heard anything about any more scans from my OB.

My dr said they don't normally do another growth scan until 36 weeks but in my case (as it sounds in many others) I am more high risk so I get another scan much sooner. Mainly because I had my dd at 30 weeks and she was on the small side due to pre-eclampsia. I am 30 weeks now and even though I have no signs of pre-e yet, we still want to do another growth scan to make sure he is still growing on the right track.

In other news........ UGHHHH
So I posted this in third tri, I'll spare the details, but I was diagnosed with GD 2 weeks ago, was pretty stressed about it at first and there were some tears. I got all my stuff, met with a GD specialist, changed my diet, started taking my blood sugars 4 times a day, etc. etc. etc... well I had a regular OB appointment today and it turns out I DO NOT have GD and they made a huge mistake. If anyone followed my other post you'll know how much of a confusing mess it all was in the first place. I wanted to be really mad, but it wasn't my dr's fault, it was the nurses, and my dr apologized a million times. So I guess I'll just be happy that I don't have it. But I am still going to stick with the diet as much as I can. At my last appointment I was told I was starting to put on too much weight, and so the GD diet already brought me down a pound or two in a week and I think it's much healthier for me. Still a little irritated about how they can just make a mistake like that! But at the same time it's not like I was taking some medication unnecessarily or something, I actually got healthier and learned a little bit about blood sugars. So she said I can stop pricking my finger and just keep the meter around if I ever get curious and want to see how certain things affect me. Phew. What a week it has been.

Other than that, blood pressure was 108/60 today which is super awesome, urine all clear... one more day and I'll be the most pregnant I've ever been!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newlywed2013

RcdM said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> So is it routine to get a growth scan? I haven't heard anything about any more scans from my OB.
> 
> My dr said they don't normally do another growth scan until 36 weeks but in my case (as it sounds in many others) I am more high risk so I get another scan much sooner. Mainly because I had my dd at 30 weeks and she was on the small side due to pre-eclampsia. I am 30 weeks now and even though I have no signs of pre-e yet, we still want to do another growth scan to make sure he is still growing on the right track.
> 
> In other news........ UGHHHH
> So I posted this in third tri, I'll spare the details, but I was diagnosed with GD 2 weeks ago, was pretty stressed about it at first and there were some tears. I got all my stuff, met with a GD specialist, changed my diet, started taking my blood sugars 4 times a day, etc. etc. etc... well I had a regular OB appointment today and it turns out I DO NOT have GD and they made a huge mistake. If anyone followed my other post you'll know how much of a confusing mess it all was in the first place. I wanted to be really mad, but it wasn't my dr's fault, it was the nurses, and my dr apologized a million times. So I guess I'll just be happy that I don't have it. But I am still going to stick with the diet as much as I can. At my last appointment I was told I was starting to put on too much weight, and so the GD diet already brought me down a pound or two in a week and I think it's much healthier for me. Still a little irritated about how they can just make a mistake like that! But at the same time it's not like I was taking some medication unnecessarily or something, I actually got healthier and learned a little bit about blood sugars. So she said I can stop pricking my finger and just keep the meter around if I ever get curious and want to see how certain things affect me. Phew. What a week it has been.
> 
> Other than that, blood pressure was 108/60 today which is super awesome, urine all clear... one more day and I'll be the most pregnant I've ever been!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...



Jealous.. :haha: but excited for you!

My doctor hadn't mentioned a growth scan, and we can't afford another private scan :( I don't even get to see my doc next time, just the nurse. My doc will be out of town. she also hasn't mentioned a hospital tour or preregistering..


----------



## cntrygrl

We are all signed up for an all day childbirth class next Saturday. We'll also get to visit the maternity ward or Snuggery as they call it. You're in one room the entire time through labor and delivery. I called the doctor yesterday and spoke with a nurse about my 3 hour Glucose test she said I passed, but the doctor hadn't reviewed all the results yet.


----------



## StarBrites

We had our baby shower on Sunday! We hosted a co-ed bbq at the park. It was nice :) We had quite a few people show up and a lot of people didn't show up too, lol. We got some money and gift cards, blankets, swaddlers, baby toys, a couple things of diapers, washcloths and towels, hand and foot print kit, a baby monitor, a drying rack for bottles and such, bibs and a couple other things. We had a lot of fun :) 

Had an OB appointment yesterday. Ellie is still head down and I'm measuring at 31 1/2. Her heartbeat is great. My blood pressure is good. 

We also had our first childbirth class last night. There are only 4 couples so it's nice and small! Some of the guys got to try on the empathy belly, which they said is nothing! Us women were like.. HAH WHAT! You don't have to deal with the pressure and the kicks and stretching... you're just carrying around some extra weight  We also got to try a few different massage tools that we can bring to the hospital to help with labor. We tried a tennis ball and a small paint roller. They actually felt good! 

Today I'm feeling a bit bleh. I keep getting sharp pains inside my vagina and after that happens I get a glob of discharge, sometimes clear and sticky, other times it's white and sticky, so it kind of worries me.. but she's still moving. I wonder if it's my cervix dilating or something. 

I'm jealous of all you who are still getting scans! We haven't had a scan since our anatomy scan and won't be getting one again. I wish I could see her, but we can't afford the drive and money it costs to go to the place. Oh well, we'll get to meet her soon enough! :)


----------



## newlywed2013

About an hour ago I started feeling a period like back ache that is going around my hips as well. It's constant and quite uncomfortable. About 20 min ago I took some Tylenol and laid down. Not getting worse, but not getting better. I started crying telling hubby I hope she's not trying to come early, his response was, well it's just your back, you're fine
So I told him that some women have back labor, and he again said I was fine, and to stay of the internet. Uuugh...


----------



## newlywed2013

newlywed2013 said:


> About an hour ago I started feeling a period like back ache that is going around my hips as well. It's constant and quite uncomfortable. About 20 min ago I took some Tylenol and laid down. Not getting worse, but not getting better. I started crying telling hubby I hope she's not trying to come early, his response was, well it's just your back, you're fine
> So I told him that some women have back labor, and he again said I was fine, and to stay of the internet. Uuugh...

Just found a position that eased it a bit, so it must just be growing pains.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hopefully it's nothing. You're doing the right thing lying down. If it helps, I had back labour and the pain didn't spread round to my hips, it actually stayed very central in my back and went down into my bottom. It was pain like nothing I have ever felt too, not a thing like period pains!

Have you been constipated recently? I have had something similar to what you described a few days ago. It turned out just to be digestion related and was cured after a trip to the bathroom :blush:


----------



## GeralynB

28 week bump! Can't believe there's only 12 weeks to go!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 14


----------



## zephyr

My neighbour is a week overdue! She phones me all worried about how big its getting :p
She is having a homebirth so we will know when she has her baby cos we have the same midwife and ill see her car :haha:
I just cant believe shes still pregnant but its kinda cool cos our babies will be a teeny bit closer in age :p 

I keep having gender dreams.
last night I dreamt a little boy gave me a bracelet with the name of our baby on it and it was the boy name we chose. These dreams are driving me nuts!
I just want to know what we are having now :p


----------



## GeralynB

zephyr said:


> My neighbour is a week overdue! She phones me all worried about how big its getting :p
> She is having a homebirth so we will know when she has her baby cos we have the same midwife and ill see her car :haha:
> I just cant believe shes still pregnant but its kinda cool cos our babies will be a teeny bit closer in age :p
> 
> I keep having gender dreams.
> last night I dreamt a little boy gave me a bracelet with the name of our baby on it and it was the boy name we chose. These dreams are driving me nuts!
> I just want to know what we are having now :p

I don't know how you team yellow mamas are doing it! Must be so exciting to find out on your Los bday though


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Cute bump, geralyn!!!!!! It has all seemed to fly by. I can't believe I'll be 29 weeks on Friday!


----------



## ljo1984

I love love love team yellow. Done it all 3 times  
It's a bit anoying this time though as I basically get from majority of people that they hope it's a boy as I have two girl sort of comments. And it reallllly winds me up cause I've not got pregnant cause I "need" a boy, I just wanted another baby!!! Grrrrrrr lol. But anyway yeh I love team yellow ;-)


----------



## zephyr

Geralyn - Team yellow is exciting, last time I was yellow it didnt bother me as much but hubby and I are split down the middle on what sex we want this time. He a boy, me a girl so i think thats contributing to my dreams.
It is amazing on the day to find out. I cant wait.


----------



## La Mere

Geralyn- Team yellow is so amazing and exciting! Lol, I've been team yellow all three times just like ljo! Sometimes it's funny how much it doesn't bother me not knowing until they are born!

Zephyr- I've actually be having gender dreams lately too! I've never had them before so it was weird! I don't remember all of it, but I ended up in the hospital for something unrelated to baby and they did a US (which was weird for me as I've never ever had one) and said baby was fine and it was girl! Lol, I've been getting "gut feelings" that we'll have a girl this time..who knows though? We'll find out in October!


----------



## La Mere

Anyone care to venture gender guesses by a bump pic? lol
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-31 12.15.08.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## newlywed2013

lauraemily17 said:


> Hopefully it's nothing. You're doing the right thing lying down. If it helps, I had back labour and the pain didn't spread round to my hips, it actually stayed very central in my back and went down into my bottom. It was pain like nothing I have ever felt too, not a thing like period pains!
> 
> Have you been constipated recently? I have had something similar to what you described a few days ago. It turned out just to be digestion related and was cured after a trip to the bathroom :blush:


Thank you! That did help! And actually I have had very loose stools lately.. :haha:


----------



## zephyr

La mere - glad to hear im not the only one having these dreams!
I have had an equal number of dreams for either sex now and they are all so weird.


----------



## sprite30

Baby is going crazy tonight. She hates when I rest my arms on my tummy and for a couple weeks now has been pushing back on me when I do rest them it is the weirdest feeling, she's pushing extra hard today. And it feels like she's trying to twist around in there and my whole stomach will just be going in all different directions. This is going to be so surreal if it feels like this now and she's probably not even 3 lbs...I can't even imagine what a 6 lbs baby will feel like.


----------



## ljo1984

I normally have gender dreams but I havnt this time- yet!! I keep getting girlie vibes, but I was wrong last time with my youngest (although she is a bit of a tom boy lol) 
Hopefully my eldest is about for the birth cause it's her job to have a look and tell us what it is  so exciting <3 xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> Baby is going crazy tonight. She hates when I rest my arms on my tummy and for a couple weeks now has been pushing back on me when I do rest them it is the weirdest feeling, she's pushing extra hard today. And it feels like she's trying to twist around in there and my whole stomach will just be going in all different directions. This is going to be so surreal if it feels like this now and she's probably not even 3 lbs...I can't even imagine what a 6 lbs baby will feel like.

Aww! :haha: she sounds like she is a strong baby! 

I remember dd2 used to kick me until I woke up of I was on my side asleep and leaning slightly forwards! They certainly show you who's boss :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Geralyn and la mare-lovely bumps! I keep meaning to do bump pics myself. 

La Mere-no expert, but I'm going to say girl! The neatness of your bump makes me think pink!


----------



## SisterRose

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing as i haven't posted or caught up in a few months now :blush: 

i cant believe how close some of you are getting to meeting your baby's now. Yo_yo - 32 weeks, woow! That's gone quickly. I hate being due late in the month as i always feel i lag so far behind. In the end of my previous pregnancies that didn't matter in the end though as i was induced the first week of each month i was due and overtook most of the early due daters ;) lol. 

had my final 28 week gtt yesterday, just got to wait the results now
i tested positive for GD in my first pregnancy but not my second :shrug: so it could go either way. I also have my 28th week growth scan on Friday I'm super excited to see how baby is doing!

loving all the bump pictures  do you all find your bump is smallest in a morning and grows throughout the day? There is practically nothing there when i wake up but by the time 6pm comes around im officially a beached whale. I couldn't even get out of the bath last night :'( we have no shower until we move house, so i have no idea what I'm going to do until then lol. Probably just get stuck in the bath and have to call for help.


----------



## ljo1984

So this is from my 4d at 29 weeks. This baby is on the left and my eldest's is on the right. Think this baby will look like her 
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-07/0899789A-318B-4982-A160-B90FF70D28FC.jpg

And this was my bump last week 
https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc499/ljo1984/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/6CC7E50D-FED2-4FD9-8823-7962520D1DF7.jpg


----------



## ljo1984

Any guesses  ??

And think baby is def running out of room in there!! Instead of kicks now it's mainly pushing limbs right out which is fun, I push them back in ha ha.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo1984-that's got to be another girl!! Those scan pics are practically the same! :) everyone's got such neat bumps! I look massive-I think it's because I'm 5"4 so not very tall.

Sister rose-I bet you end up having your baby before me then ! :haha: I went overdue both times, and my dates on all my scans put me around 5 days ahead of when I thought is be due...either way, I doubt he will come in September. 

Hope your gd test comes back all in the clear.

Oh gosh-I couldn't get in and out of the bath-ours is really deep I'd be like one of those beetles that once it gets on it's back it can't turn over lol


----------



## ljo1984

Lol the nursery manager said yesterday that I'm still very neat!! I'm wondering what she was expecting me to turn into ha ha ha. My bumps have been pretty similar with all three but I'm a bit dubious on the girl/boy theories, I think it's just ow my body carries a baby lol.

And yeh they really do look similar. Was weird watching at the scan cause every now and then it was like a flash back to her scan. I noticed too that they both have the placenta on the left side of their face!! Anyway my eldest is VERY girly, I really can't imagine a boy looking like her ha ha, time will tell ;-)


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow! Your babes look exactly the same! That's so amazing! I totally want another 3D now!


----------



## MamaMac123

So here I am, up again at 5:30! I feel this is becong routine. But babies aren't awake and kicking so I can't even feel like I'm getting prepared for them haha! I'll be up and they'll be asleep! 

DH and I were playing a card game last night and the babies were being super active. Was so fun because we kept seeing my belly move and DH kept holding his hand there and feeling them move around and kick. 

We went on our hospital your last night too. The birthing suites are actually really nice which makes me excited. But if they get too busy then after the birth you get bumped to the semi private mommy/baby ward (or pay to upgrade to private) which is not very nice at all. Blah. Hope when I have these babies we get to stay in the nicer rooms. 

Wasn't able to see the NICU or ORs for obvious reasons but sort of wish we could have given we could end up spending time in both. Hopefully not though.


----------



## MamaMac123

This happened yesterday ladies! I was at Walmart and saw Halloween products! We are getting soooo close October Mamas!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

My bump....I'm ginormous!


----------



## Yo_Yo

MamaMac123 said:


> So here I am, up again at 5:30! I feel this is becong routine. But babies aren't awake and kicking so I can't even feel like I'm getting prepared for them haha! I'll be up and they'll be asleep!
> 
> DH and I were playing a card game last night and the babies were being super active. Was so fun because we kept seeing my belly move and DH kept holding his hand there and feeling them move around and kick.
> 
> We went on our hospital your last night too. The birthing suites are actually really nice which makes me excited. But if they get too busy then after the birth you get bumped to the semi private mommy/baby ward (or pay to upgrade to private) which is not very nice at all. Blah. Hope when I have these babies we get to stay in the nicer rooms.
> 
> Wasn't able to see the NICU or ORs for obvious reasons but sort of wish we could have given we could end up spending time in both. Hopefully not though.

Aww-must be amazing feeling both them kick! I wonder if they are fighting for space and nudging each other :haha: 

Glad the hospitals nice-makes all the difference being comfortable with your surroundings. I am sure you'll get one of the nice rooms.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo1984-yes, your probably right with the way you carry just being the way you carry and not linked to gender. Just remembered this guy telling me with dd1 I was definitely having a boy due to the way I was carrying, that he had never got it wrong ever! Well I was stressing as I was 37 weeks and had been buying pink since the 20 week scan! Luckily he was wrong!


----------



## zebadi

Hi Ladies, 
Just checking in to see how your all doing... I can see some of you are discussing growth Scans - I've been having a few of them recently.

At 29 weeks I was in and out of hospital due to a bleed, was sent for a growth scan and was told baby is too small and were concerned she wasn't getting enough oxygen. They decided I should be monitored every 2 days for the next 2 weeks to see if she gains any weight. if it happened that she has a growth spurt between 29-31 weeks Brilliant!!! If not, they said they would induce me at 34 weeks. 

So I went back for my 31 week growth scan last week and madam had a growth spurt in those 2 weeks!! consultant was very happy and they decided they don't need to see me as often. 

Currently 32 weeks :) cant believe we haven't got long left!! I am booked in for another growth scan in 2 weeks time. I was told she weighed 3lb14oz at 31 weeks. 

how is everyone feeling. I had a 4d scan over the weekend. it was AMAZING. I would really recommend it to anyone. 

Love to all. x


----------



## cntrygrl

I've been getting a lot of kicks up under the ribs where he pushes out. It feels like he's going to break my ribs sometimes. My belly a lot of the time looks like there is in alien in there with how much he moves. 

Anyone else having problems with their hips while they're sleeping? I've been comfortable with my body pillow up until lately. My hips get very sore if I try to sleep on one side or the other. 

Loving all the scan pics. We haven't decided if we're doing one or not. I did however get him booked for his newborn photos.


----------



## kel21

I love all of the bump pics ladies! My husband told me I look like I have dropped yesterday. I need to take another pic to compare and see if he is right. He is not usually one to notice little things so I am curious. Lol

I wish I I could get another scan! I don't want a problem just to get it, but I would love to see him again. As far as I know I won't be having any more. Had my ob appt on monday and she said my bump measures exactly where it should and that my blood pressure was perfect. Told me I make pregnancy look easy...lol for my age is what she is referring to. I have gained 42lbs already :( No one at my drs office has said anything about it, guess they are not worried. 

Today is my 9th anniversary! We are going to take our little man out to dinner with us. Going out to eat dinner is a rare treat because we live out in the country and driving back into town after getting off work is always a no go :)


----------



## SisterRose

3lb 14oz sounds good for 31weeks zebadi! My second daughter was still only mid 2lb at that stage. Sorry to hear you had a rough time with the bleed, must have been such a scare! Did they five you steroids just incase? 

cntrygrl - i have been having increasing hip pains over the last few weeks, hurts to get up or some times its like my hips cease up and hard to lift my leg :( quite painful. 

happy anniversary kel! Hope you have a lovely day :-D


----------



## MamaMac123

Cntrygrl - I've had a lot of hip pain going on lately. Whichever side I've been laying on is sore when I get up. You're not alone! :hugs: 

Kel - Happy Anniversary! Enjoy your dinner out!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Love ask the bump pics ladies! I'm starting to finally get something, but I mostly just feel him move higher up than out. I have such a long torso that he's got so much room to go! 

As for hip pain, yes! Using the pillow was helping at first, but now it's not doing much. It doesn't help that I keep waking up on my back. I don't know why I keep going back to that position, it's not comfortable at all anymore! 

I wish I could have another growth scan. I'm really curious to how big he's going to be. My husband was a ten pounder! And his nephew (from his brother) was just under 10 pounds, and I'm a lot taller than his SIL! I do have my 3D scan in two days! And I know my hospital does an ultrasound in office to see if baby is in right position at 38 weeks.


----------



## MamaMac123

Woke up this morning and didn't feel like I was starving to death so I decided it would be a good day for the GD test! 

Currently sitting at the lab waiting. Chugged that nasty orange drink in about minute and a half! Lol Definitely not yummy but it wasn't as bad as I feared. I told the lab ladies they should look into the jelly bean method and they laughed. Hope I pass. I do NOT want to do the 3 hr! Blah

Today I have to do some prepping for a big cooking day tomorrow. My friend is coming over to help me out together a bunch of freezer meals for us to eat up during the end of pregnancy while I'm stuck in bed and/or the first little bit with the babies. I excited to learn all her freezer tips and recipes! Hope I can survive a full day of cooking though! May have to be doing a lot of the jobs that can be done sitting at the table. Haha 

So happy I'm of work the rest of the week! Such a relief! :) 
Hope everyone else is having a great day!!! :)


----------



## GeralynB

Happy Anni Kel! 
Good luck on the test mamamac


----------



## GeralynB

We're having our kitchen redone and DH just told me they won't be starting now until Aug. 24. I want to cry. Originally when we planned on doing this I thought it would all be done in July. The cabinets got delayed and then the contractor got delayed. Now it won't be done until almost the end of sept. Really hope little man doesn't come early because I am now definitely not ready. I just don't want to deal with the house a mess and under construction when I feel like nesting and making everything ready for LO


----------



## rbourre

My back has been hurting on and off lately and it's always in the exact same spot. It's getting frustrating and I hope it doesn't feel like this all the time now until he's born. 

It's my 28th birthday and the only thing I want is a day that I am pain free. It's just after 10 am and I'm already sore. I have a friend coming over with her son this afternoon and we are going to the splash pad so hopefully my back feels ok. We are also going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy birthday rbourre! Hope you have a great day even with the pain!


----------



## GeralynB

Happy birthday rbourre!


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy Birthday Rbourre. Hope you have a wonderful day :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy anniversary Kel!

Happy birthday rbourre! 

Hope you both have a lovely day :)


----------



## kel21

Happy birthday rbourre!


----------



## La Mere

zephyr said:


> La mere - glad to hear im not the only one having these dreams!
> I have had an equal number of dreams for either sex now and they are all so weird.

What's so weird for me, is I hardly ever remember my dreams! Maybe it is a sign, lol!



Yo_Yo said:


> Geralyn and la mare-lovely bumps! I keep meaning to do bump pics myself.
> 
> La Mere-no expert, but I'm going to say girl! The neatness of your bump makes me think pink!

Thanks, Yo_Yo! I have been feeling that this baby will be a little girl. I felt the same way with my son that he would be a boy. No clue or feelings with my DD though, lol.



ljo1984 said:


> Any guesses  ??
> 
> And think baby is def running out of room in there!! Instead of kicks now it's mainly pushing limbs right out which is fun, I push them back in ha ha.

I think girl, personally, but I am far from an expert! :haha:



Yo_Yo said:


> Ljo1984-that's got to be another girl!! Those scan pics are practically the same! :) everyone's got such neat bumps! I look massive-I think it's because I'm 5"4 so not very tall.

I am only 5'0", Yo_Yo, lol.



MamaMac123 said:


> View attachment 790625
> 
> 
> My bump....I'm ginormous!

I think you look fab, Mama! Your bump is so cute!

Happy anniversary, Kel!

Happy birthday, rbourre!


----------



## vickyandchick

Happy Anniversary Kel :)

Happy Birthday rbourre! :D

Everyone looks fab, went to the hospital for the GD test today and when I was sat in the waiting room I realised I'm now one of those heavily pregnant women that I used to stare at in the beginning:haha: Not long now:dance:


----------



## La Mere

30 weeks today! 

Prenatal check up:
Baby's HB: 148 BPM ~
Fundal height measurement: 30.5 CM ~

Urinalysis results:
Leukocytes: Normal
Nitrite: Normal
Urobilinogen: Normal
Protein: Normal
pH: Normal
Blood: Normal
Specific Gravity: Normal 
Ketone: Slightly Elevated
Bilirubin: Normal
Glucose: Normal

Last BP reading: 88/54
Last pulse rate: 109 BPM

Last weight and BMI reading: 
Weight: 126.5 lbs
BMI: 24.7

And 30 wk bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-06 09.15.14.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rbourre

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone. :) 

I think baby is having a growth spurt. I'm hungry all the time now. I desperately need to get groceries tonight after we go out for dinner.


----------



## SisterRose

I forgot to share a pic from my 4d scan too! 27+2 little dude.  looks just like my daughters. Didnt get many good pics, this is the best one we got.


----------



## kel21

Too cute SisterRose!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy anniversary Kel!

Happy birthday rbourre - hope the pain subsides.

La mere - lovely bump pic!

Sister rose - that's a great scan pic - it's making me want to do one! 

Geralyn - sorry to hear about your kitchen delay. I empathise as we are having a kitchen extension that was supposed to be completed mid September but they've now pushed the start date to 23rd September (2.5 weeks before the due date). The building work will take 5-7 weeks. We've asked them to do the outside bit then give us a bit of a break before they knock through but either way it's going to be so disruptive with a newborn. I'm feeling devastated by the delay as I wanted everything to be done and now I know it won't be. Grr!


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies! I'm just catching up again! 

Happy Anniversary kel! 
Happy Birthday rbourre!

I just spent the last 5 days cleaning my house top to bottom. We've been doing a lot of renos so the house has been a bit of a mess. We finished painting upstairs so the rooms look great! Now, we need to do the main floor. Dh replaced the roof and is now working on building a shed. We need to get all our outdoor renos done before winter so those were priority! 
I've set up baby's bassinet, but won't be doing the nursery until after baby comes. Dh will be building a new bathroom on the main floor which is right next to the toy room. So, the baby's room is now the temporary toy room until the bathroom is complete. 
I just started sorting through all our baby clothes so I can pick out any neutral clothes for the baby. I'll have to give away all our girl clothes.
My next big thing will be getting my hospital bag ready. I've already started making a list so it shouldn't take too long to get everything together. 

My due date was changed by a day at my last scan so its now Oct 9th. The dr booked my c-section for Oct 2nd! I'm excited to have an exact date as long as baby doesn't decide to come early!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Why would they give the c-section so may days before your due date? Is that to prevent you actually going into labor before? 

La mere your bump is so wonderful! 

I've just bought a bag to use for my hospital bag, it's quite possibly one of the cutest bags I've gotten that isn't a purse! I'm taking two small ones, one for me and one for baby. I'm just going to use the diaper bag I'm getting as a hospital bag for him, and I got one that is a bit bigger than that for myself. I'm starting to get everything gathered for it, it's making me really anxious! And excited at the same time. 

Anyone have a list of things they are going off of? The list I am using I got off of pinterest. I would like to see what everyone else is bringing.


----------



## GeralynB

Loopy Laura said:


> Happy anniversary Kel!
> 
> Happy birthday rbourre - hope the pain subsides.
> 
> La mere - lovely bump pic!
> 
> Sister rose - that's a great scan pic - it's making me want to do one!
> 
> Geralyn - sorry to hear about your kitchen delay. I empathise as we are having a kitchen extension that was supposed to be completed mid September but they've now pushed the start date to 23rd September (2.5 weeks before the due date). The building work will take 5-7 weeks. We've asked them to do the outside bit then give us a bit of a break before they knock through but either way it's going to be so disruptive with a newborn. I'm feeling devastated by the delay as I wanted everything to be done and now I know it won't be. Grr!

So frustrating!


----------



## MamaMac123

Happy birthday Rbourre! 

Love all the 4D pics ladies! :) sounds like everyone is doing pretty well. Sorry to those with the back aches...I'm there with you!

So the diabetes test totally took it out of me and I slept all afternoon. Now I'm trying to be up and productive but keep sitting every few minutes. Also total
Tmi but I had major diarrhea all afternoon. Did that happen to anyone else after the test?? Yuck

Love all the dream talk. I totally dreamt that my babies were boy/girl so I think there's something to it. 

My dreams lately have been so messed up and weird I can't even put them into words when I wake up! Lol


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilk- I'd like to know what to pack in the hospital bag too. I'm clueless. I haven't started yet but I guess I should in a few weeks


----------



## Elsa50501

GeralynB said:


> Mushymilk- I'd like to know what to pack in the hospital bag too. I'm clueless. I haven't started yet but I guess I should in a few weeks

Ditto, share that pinterest pin/link so i can pin it to mine lol


----------



## newlywed2013

vickyandchick said:


> Happy Anniversary Kel :)
> 
> Happy Birthday rbourre! :D
> 
> Everyone looks fab, went to the hospital for the GD test today and when I was sat in the waiting room I realised I'm now one of those heavily pregnant women that I used to stare at in the beginning:haha: Not long now:dance:



Lol I think about that too! The other day my hubby saw a lady and said, wow she doesn't have long! I looked at him and said, uh, she's smaller than me, what do you think people think when they see me out and about?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Elsa50501 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Mushymilk- I'd like to know what to pack in the hospital bag too. I'm clueless. I haven't started yet but I guess I should in a few weeks
> 
> Ditto, share that pinterest pin/link so i can pin it to mine lolClick to expand...

https://workmanfamily.typepad.com/our_life/2010/09/whats-in-a-bag.html

there's the link for anyone that wants to see it!


----------



## rbourre

I'm pretty sure the back pain I've been feeling is trapped gas. I have burped a few times and it instantly feels a lot better. I had a pretty big meal tonight since we went out for my birthday and felt awful after. I bought a case of coke and I'm drinking one because coke always makes me burp and it's helping a lot.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Why would they give the c-section so may days before your due date? Is that to prevent you actually going into labor before?
> 
> La mere your bump is so wonderful!
> 
> I've just bought a bag to use for my hospital bag, it's quite possibly one of the cutest bags I've gotten that isn't a purse! I'm taking two small ones, one for me and one for baby. I'm just going to use the diaper bag I'm getting as a hospital bag for him, and I got one that is a bit bigger than that for myself. I'm starting to get everything gathered for it, it's making me really anxious! And excited at the same time.
> 
> Anyone have a list of things they are going off of? The list I am using I got off of pinterest. I would like to see what everyone else is bringing.

Standard practice around here at least, is to schedule the c-section any time during the 39th week (unless there is a separate medical issue that would push it even earlier.) For a repeat c-section, I think the whole procedure goes a lot more smoothly if you don't go into labor first (so yes, that is the reasoning behind scheduling it before your actual due date.) : ) Mine happens to be 4 days before my due date. I actually wish it was 6 or 7 days before my date. I'm kind of worried about going into labor, because the anesthesia already makes me very nervous, and sometimes being in labor changes a bit of the way they do it.


----------



## newlywed2013

This child is determined to boot let me sleep tonight. Been in bed awake, while Shes punching and kicking and rolling for 2.5 hours And cOunting...


----------



## lauraemily17

Here's my hospital bag list. It's pretty long and based on my experience last time where I was induced and had complications so was in for a week. I recon I've got enough to last induction, labour & a day on the ward afterwards. DH will then just have to bring more in for us if needed. (But really really hoping for a natural labour and home same day or the next at the latest)

Hospital bag contents

Maternity pads x 1 pack
Disposable knickers
T-shirt Steve
Underwear Steve 
Travel spray Steve 
2 x yoga pants 
1 x pjs 
Knight dress 
3 x t shirts 
5 x black knickers 
2 x nursing bras 
Something to wear for labour (undecided)
Water spray
Fan
Bath pillow
Baby wipes 
Face wipes 
Deodorant 
Body spray 
Travel shower gel (simple?)
Travel shampoo
Travel conditioner
Travel hair gel
Tooth brush
Tooth paste 
Foundation
Moisturiser 
Mascara 
Jaffa cakes 
Gluten free bread
Breakfast bars 
Hair brush
Hair bands 
Slippers 
Tissues 
Camera 
Dressing gown (leave in car)

Baby

Cotton pads
Nappies 
3 x small baby vests & baby grows
3 x newborn vests & baby grows
1 x 0 - 3 month vest & baby grow 
2 x small cotton hats 
2 x small wool hats 
2 x cardigan 
2 x booties
Swaddling blanket 
Car seat 
Car seat blanket - leave in car. 
3 x muslin squares


----------



## kiki28

My little one had hiccups at 4.30 this morning! Such a strange feeling!


----------



## zebadi

SisterRose said:


> 3lb 14oz sounds good for 31weeks zebadi! My second daughter was still only mid 2lb at that stage. Sorry to hear you had a rough time with the bleed, must have been such a scare! Did they five you steroids just incase?
> 
> cntrygrl - i have been having increasing hip pains over the last few weeks, hurts to get up or some times its like my hips cease up and hard to lift my leg :( quite painful.
> 
> happy anniversary kel! Hope you have a lovely day :-D

SisterRose - yes I was kept in over night and given 2 lots of steroid tablets to strengthen her lungs incase she came early.. She's still in there though... nice a snug lol.


----------



## zebadi

lauraemily17 said:


> Here's my hospital bag list. It's pretty long and based on my experience last time where I was induced and had complications so was in for a week. I recon I've got enough to last induction, labour & a day on the ward afterwards. DH will then just have to bring more in for us if needed. (But really really hoping for a natural labour and home same day or the next at the latest)
> 
> Hospital bag contents
> 
> Maternity pads x 1 pack
> Disposable knickers
> T-shirt Steve
> Underwear Steve
> Travel spray Steve
> 2 x yoga pants
> 1 x pjs
> Knight dress
> 3 x t shirts
> 5 x black knickers
> 2 x nursing bras
> Something to wear for labour (undecided)
> Water spray
> Fan
> Bath pillow
> Baby wipes
> Face wipes
> Deodorant
> Body spray
> Travel shower gel (simple?)
> Travel shampoo
> Travel conditioner
> Travel hair gel
> Tooth brush
> Tooth paste
> Foundation
> Moisturiser
> Mascara
> Jaffa cakes
> Gluten free bread
> Breakfast bars
> Hair brush
> Hair bands
> Slippers
> Tissues
> Camera
> Dressing gown (leave in car)
> 
> Baby
> 
> Cotton pads
> Nappies
> 3 x small baby vests & baby grows
> 3 x newborn vests & baby grows
> 1 x 0 - 3 month vest & baby grow
> 2 x small cotton hats
> 2 x small wool hats
> 2 x cardigan
> 2 x booties
> Swaddling blanket
> Car seat
> Car seat blanket - leave in car.
> 3 x muslin squares

Lauraemiley - Hahahaha! Love how you have added Jaffa Cakes to the list.. lol. 
That's a helpful list actually, I have no idea what to pack, so thank you for that. x


----------



## StarBrites

kiki28 said:


> My little one had hiccups at 4.30 this morning! Such a strange feeling!

Haha. I thought it was cute the first few times now they are kind of annoying as if I'm the one who has them  Makes me happy though because hiccups are a good sign!


----------



## cntrygrl

Kiki-- Mine had the hiccups yesterday afternoon and I could feel him hitting my cervix and ribs each time.

DH's mom gave me the little shirt the hospital gave her when DH came home from the hospital. He'll be wearing that under his coming home sleeper. As for the hospital bag I'm taking our small travel suitcase. Parker's things are all set, but mine aren't. We live 10 minutes from the hospital so I don't need to pack DH anything other than maybe snacks.


----------



## rbourre

I am 29+5 today...the day my daughter was born. I can't wait until today is over and I am still pregnant. Absolutely no signs of pre-eclampsia returning, my BP this morning was 118/79. I am hoping my doctor's office will call today with the results of my GTT and tell me I don't have GD. 

Has anyone else had some crampy feelings in their stomach right where baby is? This little guy moves a lot and I think he's rubbing his legs/knees up and down my stomach on both sides of my belly button and then kicks the same spot. It seems to make my stomach a bit crampy after he does that for a while.


----------



## cntrygrl

Rbourre-- I've had that quite a few times. It's actually been sore to touch the muscles just below my ribs at times because of all the moving he does.


----------



## GeralynB

rbourre said:


> I am 29+5 today...the day my daughter was born. I can't wait until today is over and I am still pregnant. Absolutely no signs of pre-eclampsia returning, my BP this morning was 118/79. I am hoping my doctor's office will call today with the results of my GTT and tell me I don't have GD.
> 
> Has anyone else had some crampy feelings in their stomach right where baby is? This little guy moves a lot and I think he's rubbing his legs/knees up and down my stomach on both sides of my belly button and then kicks the same spot. It seems to make my stomach a bit crampy after he does that for a while.

What a great milestone you've reached!


----------



## newlywed2013

What are jaffa cakes?


----------



## zebadi

newlywed2013 said:


> What are jaffa cakes?

newlywed - there cake type biscuits with an orange filling. 
Just talking of food makes hungry :wacko:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

StarBrites said:


> kiki28 said:
> 
> 
> My little one had hiccups at 4.30 this morning! Such a strange feeling!
> 
> Haha. I thought it was cute the first few times now they are kind of annoying as if I'm the one who has them  Makes me happy though because hiccups are a good sign!Click to expand...

That was my thoughts exactly! Mines been getting them nightly, usually right around the same time. 

Newlywed, I was wondering the same!


----------



## busytulip

Zebadi-thinking of you. Stay put LO

Rbourre-praying that today goes by quickly for you, awesome milestone to reach though

I really feel for you ladies who are remodeling, it's a stressful task to undertake even when you aren't expecting.

AFM: I saw my OB yesterday. I had the 1 hour glucose test done as well as some other lab drawn, I won't know results until later next week though. I didn't gain any weight (so still down 13 lbs. from pre-pregnancy weight) I kind of expected this though since I have still been throwing up and queasy. The baby sounds perfect and I am just thankful for each new milestone we meet. Here is my 28 week bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5267.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## La Mere

Thanks so much, Mushymilk!! :flower: You're so sweet!

What do you ladies think about the name Rubye (Ruby) Leigh?


----------



## lauraemily17

zebadi said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my hospital bag list. It's pretty long and based on my experience last time where I was induced and had complications so was in for a week. I recon I've got enough to last induction, labour & a day on the ward afterwards. DH will then just have to bring more in for us if needed. (But really really hoping for a natural labour and home same day or the next at the latest)
> 
> Hospital bag contents
> 
> Maternity pads x 1 pack
> Disposable knickers
> T-shirt Steve
> Underwear Steve
> Travel spray Steve
> 2 x yoga pants
> 1 x pjs
> Knight dress
> 3 x t shirts
> 5 x black knickers
> 2 x nursing bras
> Something to wear for labour (undecided)
> Water spray
> Fan
> Bath pillow
> Baby wipes
> Face wipes
> Deodorant
> Body spray
> Travel shower gel (simple?)
> Travel shampoo
> Travel conditioner
> Travel hair gel
> Tooth brush
> Tooth paste
> Foundation
> Moisturiser
> Mascara
> Jaffa cakes
> Gluten free bread
> Breakfast bars
> Hair brush
> Hair bands
> Slippers
> Tissues
> Camera
> Dressing gown (leave in car)
> 
> Baby
> 
> Cotton pads
> Nappies
> 3 x small baby vests & baby grows
> 3 x newborn vests & baby grows
> 1 x 0 - 3 month vest & baby grow
> 2 x small cotton hats
> 2 x small wool hats
> 2 x cardigan
> 2 x booties
> Swaddling blanket
> Car seat
> Car seat blanket - leave in car.
> 3 x muslin squares
> 
> Lauraemiley - Hahahaha! Love how you have added Jaffa Cakes to the list.. lol.
> That's a helpful list actually, I have no idea what to pack, so thank you for that. xClick to expand...

That was a top tip from our anti-natal classes I attended first time round! To be honest I barely ate a thing while in labour, totally lost my appetite but they were great for munching on afterwards!


----------



## ljo1984

zebadi said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> What are jaffa cakes?
> 
> newlywed - there cake type biscuits with an orange filling.
> Just talking of food makes hungry :wacko:Click to expand...

Ive seen massive ones in costa coffee!!! I so need to try one of them lol. Love Jaffa cakes


----------



## staceymxxx

Hey hope everyone's OK I've not been here in a week or so, been extra busy :)

Last scab tomorrow to make sure he has no problems after nuchal was high at 12 weeks, so nervous!


----------



## newlywed2013

zebadi said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> What are jaffa cakes?
> 
> newlywed - there cake type biscuits with an orange filling.
> Just talking of food makes hungry :wacko:Click to expand...

Yum!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

staceymxxx said:


> Hey hope everyone's OK I've not been here in a week or so, been extra busy :)
> 
> Last scab tomorrow to make sure he has no problems after nuchal was high at 12 weeks, so nervous!

Hope the results tomorrow look great!!!!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

La Mere said:


> Thanks so much, Mushymilk!! :flower: You're so sweet!
> 
> What do you ladies think about the name Rubye (Ruby) Leigh?

I think that name is beautiful, but with Ruby spelled traditionally. When I first read Rubye, I pronounced it as roob eye. It would be a mistake people make for her lifetime.


----------



## hopettc3

mushymilk: they book c-sections here 1-2 weeks before due date because they don't want you going into labor. Its a lot easier doing the surgery when you're not contracting.


----------



## Elsa50501

Here's my (2days shy of) 31 week bump. Can't believe I'm in single digit weeks as of Saturday! Time is flying by.
 



Attached Files:







31weeksPreg.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SoBlessedMama

You look great, Elsa!! Cute bump!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ruby/Rubye Leigh sounds a beautiful name. I'm with mushy on preferring original spelling, but it's really nice :)


----------



## rbourre

I made it. 29 weeks 6 days and still pregnant. I am so happy to still be pregnant even though I am so uncomfortable. Hoping to make it at least 7 weeks longer. 

I've had 2 friends have their baby boys this week and I can't help but feel slightly jealous that they don't have to be pregnant anymore. I just want the next 2 months to go fast so I can meet my baby boy.


----------



## Elsa50501

rbourre said:


> I made it. 29 weeks 6 days and still pregnant. I am so happy to still be pregnant even though I am so uncomfortable. Hoping to make it at least 7 weeks longer.
> 
> I've had 2 friends have their baby boys this week and I can't help but feel slightly jealous that they don't have to be pregnant anymore. I just want the next 2 months to go fast so I can meet my baby boy.

Congrats!:) Each day from now on will be a new milestone for you. FX'd for 7 more weeks of milestones (at least):haha:!


----------



## staceymxxx

All is well, baby still measures a week ahead and weighs just over 4lb :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats rbourre - that must be a relief. I love being pregnant and can't decide whether I can't wait for the next 2 months to fly by or I just want to be pregnant forever! I keep switching! 

Stacey - glad all is ok!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Rbourre that's exciting, but boo for the pain! I hope it starts to go away, or ease up soon. Even though it's not likely, hopefully it does! 

I got my 3D scan today, I'll upload pictures later! But it was very exciting! My baby doesn't like to get ultrasounds though, he hides away and gets very still. Every time! Towards the end he started to push away at that spot with his hand. I got to discover his exact position, which worries me a little! Not because of anything that can harm him, but considering how tall I am and where his butt was and the fact that his face and feet were together, makes me believe I am having at least a long baby! And, I found out I have an anterior placenta, which is the first time I've heard that. 

Despite him being a little shy baby, we did manage to get a few good shots which was exciting.


----------



## ljo1984

The ultrasound waves are really really noisy for them. Which is why he was prob pushing it away. Mine was really still and uncooperative in 4d too lol, and feet by face, cute.


----------



## StarBrites

Trying to clean our apartment as it is messy but I am so plagued by sleepiness this trimester. I sleep all night and take long naps during the day! My sister is coming to visit with my nieces on Sunday as she wasn't able to make it to our baby shower last week. She said she has been saving up money for us to take us shopping for any baby things we still need. I am so grateful!! 

We've had a hell of a few weeks as apparently our cat had fleas(they don't even go outside!) and it got to all 3 of the cats and our apartment got pretty bad. I've been vacuuming like crazy everyday and putting down diatomaceous earth and bathing the kitties trying my hardest to get it under control. Seems to be getting under control now!! We haven't been able to bring anything up from the baby shower because I was too afraid of fleas getting on it. I seriously hope it never happens again, omg! Nothing like being all itchy with bites on top of already being a hormonal pregnant lady in her third trimester!

Also it just occurred to me last night that I am in single digit weeks until my due date! :)

Well I guess I should go try and clean some more


----------



## Jcliff

Feeling large and in charge lately ugh


----------



## newlywed2013

rbourre said:


> I made it. 29 weeks 6 days and still pregnant. I am so happy to still be pregnant even though I am so uncomfortable. Hoping to make it at least 7 weeks longer.
> 
> I've had 2 friends have their baby boys this week and I can't help but feel slightly jealous that they don't have to be pregnant anymore. I just want the next 2 months to go fast so I can meet my baby boy.

My friend had a baby a couple weeks ago, and I straight up told her I was jealous lol. I was jealous when she found out she was pregnant, and now I'm jealous that she isn't pregnant anymore :dohh:


----------



## newlywed2013

5 weeks until my baby shower! Sept. 13 is the big day.. 

Heres what I've been working on the past week! Hubby helped a little. Pretty proud of it! It was a $15 garage sale find!
 



Attached Files:







1919638_10152200928356924_40736959438487897_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10









1551467_10152200928426924_5359105585952109344_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 17









10433897_10152200928931924_8578506805920215178_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## GeralynB

The dresser looks great! My shower is the 6th...I'm glad bc I've been feeling lately that I really want to get all his stuff organized/washed


----------



## kel21

That dresser is adorable newlywed! 

Congrats on the good scans ladies!

My friend just had her little boy yesterday and I got to hold him today. Oh I forgot just how small and cute they are! I can't wait to meet my new little man!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

My 3D Pictures! 

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/TV_2_zpsd91baa31.jpg
There's his little face! Sonographer said he's going to have nice plump lips! 

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/TV_9_zpsc8ca59d6.jpg
That's him trying to suck on his toes. 

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/TV_32_zps58978067.jpg
That's him trying to push the sonographer away. That's one arm wrapped around another, while his hand pushes outward.


----------



## busytulip

Beautiful pics Mushy!

StarBrites-congrats on hitting the single digit milestone

Great job on the dresser Newlywed :)


----------



## Jcliff

My little one has caught the terrible coxsackie virus from daycare. She has a fever and is miserable with blisters :( I called my ob he said I'm fine and far enough along it won't hurt baby but my poor daughter. I hope it passes soon!


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I made it. 29 weeks 6 days and still pregnant. I am so happy to still be pregnant even though I am so uncomfortable. Hoping to make it at least 7 weeks longer.
> 
> I've had 2 friends have their baby boys this week and I can't help but feel slightly jealous that they don't have to be pregnant anymore. I just want the next 2 months to go fast so I can meet my baby boy.
> 
> My friend had a baby a couple weeks ago, and I straight up told her I was jealous lol. I was jealous when she found out she was pregnant, and now I'm jealous that she isn't pregnant anymore :dohh:Click to expand...

I remember feeling a bit jealous when my one friend told me she was pregnant. We were having a play date and she told me she was 8 weeks. I had suspected it because I knew they were trying right after their wedding and she posted a picture on Facebook earlier that week and she looked exhausted, exactly like she did in her first pregnancy. 2 months later, she was one of the first people I told that I was pregnant. :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushy-he is going to be one gorgeous baby! :) cute pics!

Newlywed-wow! Love what you've done to that dresser. Really beautiful.

Ahh-meeting other peoples new babies when your pregnant is extra special-it does make you want your baby though! I'm beginning to get impatient, and yet you should enjoy the last trimester :dohh:

At in laws this weekend-mils been buying loads if baby clothes bless her! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hope your little ones better soon Jcliff-poor girl. Its awful seeing them poorly, but I'm sure it'll pass soon. 
It's a relief it doesn't affect baby :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Hubby is away at the lake with his dad for the weekend, I don't sleep well without him :(


Tmi moment, I have been super sweaty down there, and I am getting sores in the fold between my hooha and my thighs along my panty line :( they are really sore and I try to keep it cleaned but its not helping :( anyone have any idea what I can do?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

newlywed2013 said:


> Hubby is away at the lake with his dad for the weekend, I don't sleep well without him :(
> 
> 
> Tmi moment, I have been super sweaty down there, and I am getting sores in the fold between my hooha and my thighs along my panty line :( they are really sore and I try to keep it cleaned but its not helping :( anyone have any idea what I can do?

Maybe some Talcom powder.


----------



## lauraemily17

I second talcon powder to prevent it getting sore. To help it heal use first though use lansinoh nipple cream, works a treat!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Hubby is away at the lake with his dad for the weekend, I don't sleep well without him :(
> 
> 
> Tmi moment, I have been super sweaty down there, and I am getting sores in the fold between my hooha and my thighs along my panty line :( they are really sore and I try to keep it cleaned but its not helping :( anyone have any idea what I can do?

I can totally relate, but it's my boobs that's the problem! I'm getting hot sweaty boobs and they hurt! I use a cream called sudacrem, which is a nappy/diaper/eczema cream. Man, where's the "pregnancy glow?!"

The talcum powder ideas a good one-think you can buy spray talc now-might be an idea-night try it myself in my bra!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Newlywed - ow, that sounds so uncomfortable! You poor thing! Try and air it as much as possible (yes, walk around with a completely bare bum whenever you can!), keep it dry (cornflour-based powder could help...I personally wouldn't use mineral talc, but that's just me). Sudocrem is an excellent idea, as Yo-yo says - or some other barrier/nappy cream if you can't get sudocrem there.

And if it doesn't start to heal in a few days, go see your GP to check that it's not infected, as sores in skin creases/folds are notorious for getting candida infections, which will need cream to get rid of.

I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks guys! The terrible thing isI can't see it, I had to take pictures to see.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

newlywed2013 said:


> Thanks guys! The terrible thing isI can't see it, I had to take pictures to see.

I know what you mean there...I have to stand in front of the mirror to wax, as I haven't been able to see under the bump for quite a few weeks. The things we go through, huh? :haha:

It's my 4th wedding anniversary today (my ticker is broooken :brat:), and hubby got me a gorgeous planter with three different roses in (red, pink, yellow), and a box of chocolates, and he's making spaghetti bolognese for dinner. :cloud9: I am a lucky lady!

ETA - also, baby is kicking up a storm today...right in my ribs, I've actually been winded a couple of times! It's weird but nice, watching my bump dancing around.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy anniversary Mrs Eleflump! You most definitely are one lucky lady! My husband barely knows how to microwave a frozen meal, let alone cook one! 

Thanks to everyone else on the lovely things said about my 3D ultrasound pictures! I can't stop looking at them, and it makes me want him here so much more!


----------



## hopettc3

newlywed, I love your dresser!! I hope your sores resolve soon. 

mushy, I love your scan pics! So cute!

As for me, I went to the city (2hr drive away) to stock up on everything I'll need in the next 2-3 months. I was able to get dd1 school supplies, tea party supplies for dd1's birthday in september, and a few things for my hospital bag. Dh needed a few things for the renos we've been doing at the house so it was a nice and productive trip!
Also, my braxton hicks are getting worse. Like, stop me in my tracks with period type pains worse. I'd really like the baby to hang in there for a few more weeks and hope these contractions are not doing anything.


----------



## newlywed2013

Quiet group today! Went shopping and got some travel size toiletries to officially start my hospital bag! My mother in law also got baby a few pairs of leggings and sleepers which were much needed!


----------



## Jcliff

we need more bump pix in here! Here is my newest bump! 33 weeks based on LMP, and my 18 weeks. Big difference!
 



Attached Files:







big belly.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## rbourre

30 weeks. :D I am SOO happy to say that. We went to a baseball game today. It was a very long drive there since we got stuck in traffic, baby was resting on my bladder and I had to make my husband get off the highway so I could pee since it took an hour longer than it should have to drive there. The game was a lot of fun and baby loved bouncing around whenever it got loud. The walk back to the car was brutal. It was very hot and I was having BH and had to actually stop at one point because I couldn't walk anymore. I was perfectly fine as soon as I sat down in the car. I'm so exhausted and I feel like I could sleep for a week.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> we need more bump pix in here! Here is my newest bump! 33 weeks based on LMP, and my 18 weeks. Big difference!

Cute bump, jcliff!! It is just the way my ridiculous brain works lol, but when I glanced at your pics without reading the captions, I automatically looked left to right (thinking left would be the early pic) and thought, "WHAAAT?!!" 

You look great! : )


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy 30 weeks rbourre! I know it's extra special for you after a preemie!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely bump Jcliff! :)


----------



## Elsa50501

Pretty bump JCliff :) . 

I'm marking the calendar-- today the baby moved into a weird position and my belly button was for the first time COMPLETELY FLAT--smooth and flush with the other belly bump skin! If I didn't have the linea negra and circle of pigmentation around the belly button you wouldn't have known that it was even there. My husband was like "Yup, it's flat." Weirdest thing to date! 

Where did my innie go?:shrug:

Anyone else have a flat button already? Or even an outie now?


----------



## newlywed2013

Elsa50501 said:


> Pretty bump JCliff :) .
> 
> I'm marking the calendar-- today the baby moved into a weird position and my belly button was for the first time COMPLETELY FLAT--smooth and flush with the other belly bump skin! If I didn't have the linea negra and circle of pigmentation around the belly button you wouldn't have known that it was even there. My husband was like "Yup, it's flat." Weirdest thing to date!
> 
> Where did my innie go?:shrug:
> 
> Anyone else have a flat button already? Or even an outie now?


I have always had a deep belly button, so now it just looks normal, lol


----------



## busytulip

Rbourre congrats on 30 weeks, that must be quite a relief for you.

Lovely bump Jcliff!

My belly button is still an 'innie' it usually doesn't pop out 'til the last month or so, like one of those red temp buttons on a turkey. LOL
Just wondering at what point everyone plans on putting their hospital bags together? It sounds like some of you already have a jump on things.


----------



## ljo1984

My belly button had never popped before, just gets flatter. It's pretty flat right now, just a very shallow dip lol.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

busytulip said:


> Rbourre congrats on 30 weeks, that must be quite a relief for you.
> 
> Lovely bump Jcliff!
> 
> My belly button is still an 'innie' it usually doesn't pop out 'til the last month or so, like one of those red temp buttons on a turkey. LOL
> Just wondering at what point everyone plans on putting their hospital bags together? It sounds like some of you already have a jump on things.

My belly button is very shallow now but hasn't popped out yet. I hope it doesn't at all, it sounds like it'd be uncomfortable.

I'm going to do my hospital bag around 35-36 weeks, unless the midwife tells me to do it sooner (but I'm seeing her next at 33+6 so it won't be *much* sooner, lol). My last day at work is the day I turn 35 weeks, so after that I will have more time, and will be at home to take in deliveries, so I figure that's the best time to do it, as well as getting our last few big items for baby.

I've got a list of things I need for the hospital bag, and am just going over it every so often and editing it. I can't wait to get it packed :D


----------



## rbourre

I am going to start my hospital bag soon, probably after my appointment on the 21. That's when I have to preregister at the hospital and will learn what they provide and what I have to bring. 

I bought my little mans coming home outfit today. I haven't decided yet if I will just put a light sweater over the onesie since it's short sleeved or switch it out for a long sleeve one.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140810-02161.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20140810-02162.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopettc3

My belly button never popped with my first two so I don't expect it to this time either. It just gets very close to being flat. 
I've started my hospital bag, but haven't finished. I'm waiting for a delivery of some new baby clothes that I got. I seem to have misplaced/lost my neutral newborn outfits that I had from my first two babies. I have a few 3-6 month outfits, but those won't help much especially if I have a small baby again. Anyways, I've made a list and crossing things off as I put them in. I'm also making a separate list of things I'll need to grab as we leave the house like camera and chargers and stuff.


----------



## StarBrites

Elsa50501 said:


> Pretty bump JCliff :) .
> 
> I'm marking the calendar-- today the baby moved into a weird position and my belly button was for the first time COMPLETELY FLAT--smooth and flush with the other belly bump skin! If I didn't have the linea negra and circle of pigmentation around the belly button you wouldn't have known that it was even there. My husband was like "Yup, it's flat." Weirdest thing to date!
> 
> Where did my innie go?:shrug:
> 
> Anyone else have a flat button already? Or even an outie now?

I had a deepish innie and my belly button has been out since around week 24, but sometimes it lays completely flat and even with my belly. I think it has to do with her position!


----------



## kel21

Elsa50501 said:


> Pretty bump JCliff :) .
> 
> I'm marking the calendar-- today the baby moved into a weird position and my belly button was for the first time COMPLETELY FLAT--smooth and flush with the other belly bump skin! If I didn't have the linea negra and circle of pigmentation around the belly button you wouldn't have known that it was even there. My husband was like "Yup, it's flat." Weirdest thing to date!
> 
> Where did my innie go?:shrug:
> 
> Anyone else have a flat button already? Or even an outie now?

Mine has been flat for a really long time!



busytulip said:


> Rbourre congrats on 30 weeks, that must be quite a relief for you.
> 
> Lovely bump Jcliff!
> 
> My belly button is still an 'innie' it usually doesn't pop out 'til the last month or so, like one of those red temp buttons on a turkey. LOL
> Just wondering at what point everyone plans on putting their hospital bags together? It sounds like some of you already have a jump on things.

I'm starting to get things together for my bag. I even just bought some brand new slippers to put in my bag :)


----------



## busytulip

Rbourre- cute going home outfit

Hope- I recently did something similar. I went through baby clothes that I have had boxed up and sorted them per gender, I ended up with a small tote for each. I realized I didn't hardly have anything that could be gender neutral and over the last week or so I have made a few purchases. What I do have gender related seems to be in the larger sizes as well, I am hoping to be able to reuse several items.

Kel21- you sound like me, slippers are very important! I have actually been looking for those really comfy, soft socks with the grip things on the bottom. They were really nice to have for previous deliveries and the hospital ones aren't nearly as nice. Maybe as we get closer to fall they'll reappear in stores.


----------



## Yo_Yo

My belly button is almost flat now-never popped out with my last two, just kind of stays flat! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on reaching 30 weeks rbourre!

Jcliff - lovely bump!

My belly button is nearly flat but not popped out yet. This being my first pregnancy I have no idea if it will yet! 

My DH and I had a nursery appointment yesterday and chose a load of stuff to buy for baby so I think we're pretty much sorted for baby and just need to arrange a delivery of it all. I'm not planning on having a baby shower so we will be buying it all ourselves. I haven't started on a hospital bag but I'm thinking around 35 weeks. I did take some comfy slippers from a hotel room I stayed in recently! :blush: 

I will be working until I'm over 37 weeks so I won't have too much time to relax but hoping I will still feel prepared. 

Here is my 31 week bump picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Cute bump, Loopy--you look great!!

I plan to work through my 
38th week. (My c-section is scheduled for the beginning of week 39.) Hopefully I make it that long! : )


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Everyone has such cute bumps! I went to a baby care class yesterday and to be honest it was kind of a waste of time! It was all very basic, common knowledge in my opinion. Oh well, it was a free class offered by my insurance so at least I didn't have to pay! 

Afterwards I went to the store and got a bunch of stuff for my hospital bag, about to go out and get some more stuff. My husband left for a business trip today and I'm so bored without him! I won't see him again until next Sunday :( that's okay though cause I'm going to southern California (where my entire family and friends live) for my baby shower this weekend! I'm super excited for that! 

Also I think I'm finally starting to look a bit pregnant! I can still wear all my regular tops which is kind of awesome, but I've been waiting for this since day one and cant wait until they're all too small. 

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/Mobile%20Uploads/20140810_160844_zpsbokgr8ni.jpg

there's a picture of my 31 week "bump" it just needs to round out more. Stupid belly is the "B"shape. I'm hoping it rounds out all the way. Either way I love it! And yay for only 9 more weeks to go!!


----------



## Baby3onboard

Ok, so had lots to catch up on.

I have started my hospital bag. My doctor's office gave me a list of things they recommend and I went from there. Still haven't packed the baby's stuff because haven't decided on picture outfit and going home outfit. Plus there will be the last minute things as well. Since I am 33 weeks tomorrow and ds1 came at 17 days early and ds2 came at 25 days early, I'm getting things together ahead of time. Watch this baby decide to stay put till the end. Oh well.

Baby has been moving like crazy lately. I can't believe he still has enough room in there to move like he does, but it's amazing. I will miss this part of being pregnant.

Question for you ladies... lately every now and then I get really wet "down there" and have to go to the bathroom to clean myself up. It's not pee (because this morning it happened right after I'd used the bathroom), but not sure if it's just discharge or something else. Anyone else getting this?

As for belly buttons- mine has popped. Not sure when it happened, but it's been like this for awhile.

Can't believe we're all nearing the end.


----------



## StarBrites

Baby3onboard said:


> Ok, so had lots to catch up on.
> 
> I have started my hospital bag. My doctor's office gave me a list of things they recommend and I went from there. Still haven't packed the baby's stuff because haven't decided on picture outfit and going home outfit. Plus there will be the last minute things as well. Since I am 33 weeks tomorrow and ds1 came at 17 days early and ds2 came at 25 days early, I'm getting things together ahead of time. Watch this baby decide to stay put till the end. Oh well.
> 
> Baby has been moving like crazy lately. I can't believe he still has enough room in there to move like he does, but it's amazing. I will miss this part of being pregnant.
> 
> Question for you ladies... lately every now and then I get really wet "down there" and have to go to the bathroom to clean myself up. It's not pee (because this morning it happened right after I'd used the bathroom), but not sure if it's just discharge or something else. Anyone else getting this?
> 
> As for belly buttons- mine has popped. Not sure when it happened, but it's been like this for awhile.
> 
> Can't believe we're all nearing the end.


I've been dealing with daily discharge since 6 weeks and have to change panty liners a couple times a day. The past couple days I've had an increase in discharge and my underwear always feels damp.. I think the dampness is sweat though. It's really quite annoying! Sometimes I'll get cervix pain and it will release a little glob.. But I don't think its amniotic fluid... At least I hope it's not!


----------



## StarBrites

Baby hasn't stopped moving since yesterday afternoon. It started to freak me out because I googled it and saw things like cord problems and a sign of incoming stillbirth and other things. I called l&d and they said it was fine. I'm still worried though. I hope she's okay in there.. I want her to sleep :( it seems odd to me that she'd have constant movement for so long. Just going to hope everything is good. It did keep me awake last night though! I sometimes get weird stabby pains around my belly button and a little cramping every now and then. Gaaah.


----------



## busytulip

Loopy-lovely bump!

Mushy- aww I've been waiting for you to post a bump pic, you are unmistakably pregnant and glowing! So adorable!

Starbrites-stay away from Dr. Google


----------



## StarBrites

busytulip said:


> Loopy-lovely bump!
> 
> Mushy- aww I've been waiting for you to post a bump pic, you are unmistakably pregnant and glowing! So adorable!
> 
> Starbrites-stay away from Dr. Google

Ooh I know it's bad! I did find out though that during the last weeks of pregnancy baby actively moves during light sleep. So that makes me feel so much better knowing that she was probably asleep for a lot of that time!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

busytulip said:


> Loopy-lovely bump!
> 
> Mushy- aww I've been waiting for you to post a bump pic, you are unmistakably pregnant and glowing! So adorable!
> 
> Starbrites-stay away from Dr. Google

Aw thank you! I've been waiting to have a bump to take a picture of. It just sort of came out overnight!


----------



## kiki28

31 weeks today :D

I need to start packing my hospital bag but it would be helpful if I brought the things to go in it first


----------



## AllStar

My bellybutton is flat now too, it's really shallow anyway so never pops out it just stays flat.

Planning to get my hospital bag done in te next week or so just so it's ready. I only live a few mins from the hospital though so dh can always pop home for stuff if it came to it. 

Lovely bump pics, everyone I looking lovely! 

It's my birthday today but it's our baby we lost's due date Wednesday so not feeling too much like celebrating but I'm extremely thankful for what we have and the kids are super excited for my bday so going to have fun day for them. We're going to release a balloon on Wednesday with a quote attached I think.


----------



## ljo1984

I've packed the change bag with babies stuff as a "just incase of transfer" thing. Some say it's bad luck but I was transferred last time and was glad for it, no rushing round for stuff while waiting for ambulance. Just need to pack myself a little bag and remember a tooth brush and hair brush this time lol.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mushymilk - your bump looks great! 

Happy birthday allstar - have a good day and it's a nice idea to release a balloon on Wednesday. I will be thinking of you. 

Starbrites - I'm glad you feel better about it now. I'm the same - if I get something in my head that something's wrong it's so easy it worry but it sounds totally normal. My baby goes through really quiet days and days where she never stops.

I also get discharge and I also think I sweat a lot down there - it's been so hot that I will often change my underwear after work and I often need to use freshening wipes too. The joys of pregnancy!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Forgot to say I start my NCT antenatal classes tonight! I hope I will meet some nice local people due at the same time that become friends, as well as obviously learning a thing or two!!


----------



## GeralynB

My belly button is pretty flat and looks like it's making it's way out.
Happy birthday allstar!
Mushy- your bump looks great!


----------



## kel21

Happy birthday Allstar! 

Cute bump pic mushymilk!


----------



## MamaMac123

So I just got word that I failed my 1 hr GD test. They said normal is below 7.8 and I was 9 so only slightly elevated but now I have to do the 2 hr. Yuck. 

Those who have done it already what were your levels like? Anyone fail the 1 hr but pass the 2 hr? I hear that's common.


----------



## newlywed2013

MamaMac123 said:


> So I just got word that I failed my 1 hr GD test. They said normal is below 7.8 and I was 9 so only slightly elevated but now I have to do the 2 hr. Yuck.
> 
> Those who have done it already what were your levels like? Anyone fail the 1 hr but pass the 2 hr? I hear that's common.


I am not sure how they measured yours, ours is measured in bigger numbers, I had to be under 140 and was 149, then had to do the 3 hour and failed it.


----------



## newlywed2013

30 Weeks! Yaaay!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

MamaMac123 said:


> So I just got word that I failed my 1 hr GD test. They said normal is below 7.8 and I was 9 so only slightly elevated but now I have to do the 2 hr. Yuck.
> 
> Those who have done it already what were your levels like? Anyone fail the 1 hr but pass the 2 hr? I hear that's common.

I have to do the 2 hour one on Friday without doing the 1 hour one. Well I believe I do because my FIL has them yearly at the same place but obvious not for GD lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

Loopy Laura said:


> Forgot to say I start my NCT antenatal classes tonight! I hope I will meet some nice local people due at the same time that become friends, as well as obviously learning a thing or two!!

I did NCT classes last time and met some lovely ladies. It's a really good class too. We all stayed in touch & met up while off work but once we all went back it became harder. We're all still Facebook friends though and there's 3 of us who do still meet up. 2 of us are actually pregnant again, 6 weeks apart so will be sharing another maternity leave!


----------



## cntrygrl

MamaMac123 said:


> So I just got word that I failed my 1 hr GD test. They said normal is below 7.8 and I was 9 so only slightly elevated but now I have to do the 2 hr. Yuck.
> 
> Those who have done it already what were your levels like? Anyone fail the 1 hr but pass the 2 hr? I hear that's common.


My doctor you had to be below 135 and I got 136 on the 1 hr. I called last week and the nurse said I had passed my 3hr test. Hopefully that's still the case when I see the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Loopy Laura

lauraemily17 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say I start my NCT antenatal classes tonight! I hope I will meet some nice local people due at the same time that become friends, as well as obviously learning a thing or two!!
> 
> I did NCT classes last time and met some lovely ladies. It's a really good class too. We all stayed in touch & met up while off work but once we all went back it became harder. We're all still Facebook friends though and there's 3 of us who do still meet up. 2 of us are actually pregnant again, 6 weeks apart so will be sharing another maternity leave!Click to expand...

That sounds great! I hope I'm lucky with the people in my class like that. It must be nice to have a good local support network.


----------



## hopettc3

allstar: Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoy it and I think releasing the balloon is a great idea. 

mushymilk: Love your bump! It's super cute!

I failed my 1hr glucose test with dd2 and with this pregnancy, but went on to pass the 2hr. I don't know my levels, but I was told it was just slightly elevated in the 1hr test. I'm sure you'll do fine. 

I've booked my maternity shot!! It will be on August 29th. We are so excited! It will be a way for us to get some family shots which we haven't been able to get in quite a while. They asked us where we prefer to take the shots and we decided we'd like to take them by the lake. Dh does not want to take any woodsy shots because he's worried about mosquitoes! lol! And after baby is born, the photographer will come to our home to take some baby pics! 
Anyone else taking maternity pics?


----------



## rbourre

I am assuming I passed the 2 hour since I didn't receive a call saying I failed like I did with the 1 hour. I have an appointment next week so I will ask to find out for sure. 

I'm hoping to do my maternity photos this Sunday. I was messaging with the photographer, but we haven't talked in a week so I need to make sure Sunday is still good.


----------



## newlywed2013

My photos are the 28th. My photographer wants shots in the fog so she wants to start them at 6:30 am.. Yikes!


----------



## Kittycat155

Far as the a bag in case being bad luck-I see it as no different then a bag in car in case you break down-not going to cause it but will make your life easier!!!

My baby is a transverse nut who kicks off to the right. Also a sense of humor cause if I drop something it kicks like crazy. I am very heavy so I just look very strange now naked. I can get a bump to pop out if I sit just right though-and growing a lot compared to few weeks ago size:) It loves to be up overnight and has woken me a few times. Starting to sleep through it as I wake upa bit sore from it kicking the same spot.


----------



## newlywed2013

30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GeralynB

Great bump newlywed!


----------



## kel21

Cute bump newlywed!


----------



## sprite30

Great bump pics ladies. I've got to take another one soon. Dh and I did a tour of the hospital tonight and for an overweight person I really felt like I had a small bump compared to the others there...and of course dh was joking around as usually so I was worried that he was upset that he had to go at it really wasn't that necessary. The lady just basically reread the pamphlet to us so we had studied that sucker like crazy already so the whole time she was talking it was like well ok we know hat already but he later told me that he was excited to go because now it feels more real he's ready to pack the hospital bag and finish up all these little odds and ends and have her. And I'm soooo ready to be done with work, they're just annoying the hell out of me now. Lol

It was funny because we actually ran into our high risk ob while we were there, he's also the chief of obstetrics so that chances of him being there were high to begin with so we stopped and chatted with him for a second and he was so happy to hear we were at 32 weeks and doing well and he joked and said ok good now I don't want to see you again until at least 37 weeks so take it easy and we laughed and finished up the tour and of course everyone was looking at us like wth but yeah well.

So I'm super excited. I took the day off work today to try to get my pantry shelving sorted out, spent the whole day working on it with 2 trips to Home Depot and 1 to lowes but I finally got all the missing pieces I need so dh just needs to find the studs and install it so I can get my kitchen sorted. My downstairs looks like a tornado hit it because I have everything pulled out of the pantry. 

I'm actually glad to hear that others are sweaty down there as well I thought I was going crazy. Granted it's just a hot summer so I expect to be alittle sweaty but this is a whole different ball game. Def changing underwear mid day as well and I told my husband the other day ...omg I swamp ass ...and he said he had no idea what I was talking about..,so I just said I'm sweaty lol


----------



## ljo1984

Anyone else have a baby head in their pelvis?? I'm hoping engaging already it's not gonna come early!! It has to stay put for 6.5-7 weeks when my friend is home from New Zealand!!!! Then it can do what it wants lol.


----------



## Jcliff

I think this baby will be here early. Starting to feel things I felt with my dd a few weeks before giving birth.. Yikes.


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- Love the bump pic.

I'm not sure what position baby is in, but I think he's head down as sometimes I get a lot of pressure and cramping when first standing. Also yesterday developed a pain in my right side that stabs off and on. Not sure what that is all about.


----------



## kel21

Sprite I am swamp ass too! Lol. I am so sweaty and swollen down there it is nasty!

I am fairly certain my lo is still totally sideways! I mostly feel kicks and movements on my left side up by my bellybutton. And at night if I lay slightly forward on my left side he kicks at the bed which pushes him up through my right side! Stinker! My ds was head down by now, and engaged at almost 34 weeks, such a good boy. I am hoping this is not a preview of his personality that he won't get into the correct position! I really don't want a c section.


----------



## Elsa50501

Jcliff said:


> I think this baby will be here early. Starting to feel things I felt with my dd a few weeks before giving birth.. Yikes.

Oh my, do you have an ob appt scheduled soon? Hopefully LO hangs out in there a luttle longer. What kinds of things are you noticing?


----------



## lauraemily17

31 weeks today. Single figure count down! It's going really quickly now. Got all the bits for my hospital bag, just need to pack it & we have the week off work next week and will hopefully finish getting bits for the baby and finish the nursery. 

Pretty sure my lo is at a weird head down but at an angle. I feel kicks up high in the right, he loves to kick my ribs there! Then I feel the gentler pokes and prods from the hands on the bottom left. I think his head is probably pointing towards my left hip. Still get prods to my cervix too, horrible horrible feeling, I recon that's what causes bits of my mucus plug to come away!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm feeling huge the last couple of days. It's hard to roll over and get up off the couch. I get out of breath walking long distances ..I can't imagine what it will be like in a few more weeks.


----------



## noshowjo

Il also be into single figures come Saturday whoop whoop . 
Also got my baby shower on Saturday , I do hope the weath is good as iv got about 30 people coming and wanna be out in garden for games ect . 
Think after shower it should start to go quicker couple of appointments coming up . Midwife and bloods for my platlets. 

These are my mile stones . Saturday 31 weeks .
Next the . Bloods 
Midwife app 34 weeks 
Kids back to school after summer holidays too , as much as I want this baby to come it would defo be easier if my kids in school when I went into labour .


----------



## rbourre

I feel like I haven't seen the doctor in so long. It's usually 4 weeks but for some reason it was 5 weeks in between appointments this time. I should be going this week, but it's next week instead. Then I will start bi-weekly appointments. I have my pre-admit appointment with a nurse, an ultrasound and an OB appointment all in the same morning next week.

My daughter really loves my Snoogle pillow. I had get her up to change her diaper last night and laid her on my bed. She went right back to sleep on the Snoogle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140811-02180.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sprite30

Same here Rbourre it feels like forever since I've been to the doc. We were going weekly then biweekly and this was the first real 4 week stretch that we haven't seen any doctors for anything and I am sooo nervous, we go tomorrow morning and I've got a million things running thru my head. I get off of work in an hour and a half and I'm going straight to take a nap because I'm exhausted today. And worrying is just making me even more exhausted. I'm started to get these pinching feelings in my cervix. Pretty consistently. I first experienced them at 28 weeks and it was for like 5 mins and then gone and the next week 5 mins and gone and now yesterday after the hospital tour and most of today they have come and gone all day but it's not painful just noticeable so something is happening very slowly down there but no discharge or anything like that just sweaty. Ohh ahh I need a rest.

On top of all that I asked my employer for my fmla paperwork and they said I don't qualify because I work from home, after some arguing with hr and some heated emails with legal they finally agreed with me so now I have until sept 1st to decide if I want to do the 6-8 weeks or take up to 12 weeks without pay. After today I think I might need the 12 weeks lol


----------



## busytulip

Rbourre- There is SO much adorableness in that pic 

Jcliff-hope that you have an appt. soon and that LO stays snugly inside for a while longer


----------



## Jcliff

I've lost a bit of my plug. Baby is way head down. Sometimes I can hardly walk! I have constant Braxton hicks and back pain.


----------



## La Mere

Jcliff- hoping your lol stays put a few weeks longer. I feel like this babe will come early for me as well. My son came 8 days early. I haven't lost any of my plug yet, but have been getting BH more often and more intensely and a pretty much constant ache in my lower back, which usually didn't start till around 35 wks with my other two.


----------



## Laelani

I've been noticing some different things lately that I didn't have earlier. LO is sometimes sideways and sometimes very low. There is a lot of pressure down there and sometimes I feel as though my bladder could burst at any time. I have no idea if I have lost any of my plug just yet but I do get BH especially if I have been laying in the same position for a while. I have been getting a bit of lower back pain as well. I am praying and praying that this little guy stays put for a while more, especially since I have to have a C-Section. 

Tomorrow we have our specialist appointment who will schedule our C-Section and will check on LO and make sure he is not getting ready to come early on us.


----------



## La Mere

Okay, so DH and I finally decided last night that we can start talking about names together and coming up with a shorter list! Of course, the final decision won't be made until baby is born, not only because we will know the gender but because we will be able to meet baby and see what seems to suit him/her the best. I'm super excited that we've gotten to the point where we are discussing names, not long to go now, just a little over 2 months (9 weeks tomorrow)! 

Here is my short list of names lol most of which you will have already seen. Will see what DH cuts from those lists as we go on!

Girls
Paige Mykenzie
Rubie Leigh
Prudence Faith
Charlotte Anne
Lillie Faye
Renae Sofia

Boys
Wyatt James
Jason Woodrow
Noah Gydion
Travis Michael
Aaron Joshua
Cameron Augustus


----------



## sprite30

I agree with you laelani, my bladder feels like it could burst too but it's so weird because when I get that feeling I try to go right away and then it will just trickle out ...I hate that.


----------



## Laelani

sprite30 said:


> I agree with you laelani, my bladder feels like it could burst too but it's so weird because when I get that feeling I try to go right away and then it will just trickle out ...I hate that.

Yep I am the same way. Sometimes it almost feels like my water could break but I know it's too early for that I suppose. I know for a fact he's running out of room though since I am so small and he's growing right along.


----------



## kiki28

I halve my 31 week midwife appointment today!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yay!!! We'll be getting a growth scan at 33 weeks. It will be nice to see how much he's grown since our gender scan.

They are currently jack-hammering about four doors down from my office and baby doesn't seem to be liking it. Moving all over the place.


----------



## sprite30

Had our 32 weeks check up today. They offered to schedule us for a growth scan but I declined. Were been scanned so many times it's kind of rediculous he said we can change our minds later if we wanted that they won't deny me one but my weight is good fundal heigh is right on and bp is perfect so he said no reason to have other then piece of mind. So we declined for now. I actually weighed in at 210 this morning vie actually lost 2 lbs in the last month. Only a 4 lbs gain total so far. If I don't gain weight by the next appt in 2 weeks I might just take them up on that growth scan but I know she's growing and getting stronger because my stomach is visually larger and she's really pushing on me now.

I'm so excited to be at this point. Dh and I never expected this. I'm going shopping for a new hospital bag today as a reward. Just because, dh was like uh you have a whole crap load of bags you can use but this is a cause for celebration lol as of fact I need a whole lot of things for inside the bag too. Like a robe...never used a robe before but I don't want my bum hanging out when everyone is visiting. Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-have our braxton hicks calmed down? Hopefully baby stays put until he's cooked.

CntryGrl-hope the noise has stopped! Sounds like your baby has great hearing :) 

Kiki-how was your midwife appointment? 

I'm so achy! My whole pelvis feels like its about to break! Ouch!


----------



## newlywed2013

My n ext appointment is monday, and I scheduled my birthing unit tour right after! Also got my breast pump ordered! Not sure the exact style, but it's a medela double electric!


----------



## La Mere

Whoo! 31 weeks today and baby is the size of a pineapple! 9 more weeks until we find out if we're having another little girl or another little boy! Did my prenatal check-up today, measuring 31.5 cm for fundal height, baby's HB was up around 163 today. Will have to take a bump pic and a few pics of the boy and girl outfits I have out already preparing for baby!


----------



## kel21

Is it still considered Braxton hicks if it includes a period type pain and tightening? I had a few yesterday evening after standing for awhile. When I sat down and rested it stopped. But today I was sitting and had 3 "contractions", where I had to slow breathe through it, and had 1 more when I laid down, but no more since then 2 hours ago.


----------



## Elsa50501

It might be worthwhile to call your OB's office and talk to the nurse just to ask. I'm not sure what the real difference between Braxton hicks and regular contractions is.


----------



## La Mere

Here is my 31 wk bump pic and the baby girl/baby boy outfits. :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-13 14.40.39.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









2014-08-13 14.40.49.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5









2014-08-13 14.40.57.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









2014-08-13 14.41.08.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









2014-08-13 14.33.24.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## La Mere

the rest of the pics
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-13 14.34.30.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









2014-08-13 14.34.47.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









2014-08-13 14.35.51.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









2014-08-13 14.36.23.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









2014-08-13 14.36.46.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Laelani

Yo_Yo said:


> Jcliff-have our braxton hicks calmed down? Hopefully baby stays put until he's cooked.
> 
> CntryGrl-hope the noise has stopped! Sounds like your baby has great hearing :)
> 
> Kiki-how was your midwife appointment?
> 
> I'm so achy! My whole pelvis feels like its about to break! Ouch!

Re: Pelvis aches. Omg yes yes yes yes!!!! I feel like every time I stand I might break down there!


----------



## cntrygrl

newlywed2013 said:


> My n ext appointment is monday, and I scheduled my birthing unit tour right after! Also got my breast pump ordered! Not sure the exact style, but it's a medela double electric!

I was reading reviews on the freezer storage bags. You may want to go with the Lanisoh (sp) ones they have much better reviews than the medela storage bags surprisingly. The breast pump I'm getting is a medela double electric also.


----------



## rbourre

cntrygrl said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> My n ext appointment is monday, and I scheduled my birthing unit tour right after! Also got my breast pump ordered! Not sure the exact style, but it's a medela double electric!
> 
> I was reading reviews on the freezer storage bags. You may want to go with the Lanisoh (sp) ones they have much better reviews than the medela storage bags surprisingly. The breast pump I'm getting is a medela double electric also.Click to expand...

I liked the Parent's Choice (Walmart) ones the best and definitely the best value for your money. I exclusively pumped in my first pregnancy though so I used a lot of them. Make sure you freeze them flat, it makes it easier to store a bunch of them.


----------



## zephyr

My pouch pack arrived! I love it and it's so comfortable. I want to test it out with one of my toddlers In it but my bump is in the way :p 

https://i1031.photobucket.com/albums/y379/aimeehartnell/Mobile%20Uploads/20140814_133644_zps3c49318b.jpg


----------



## Jcliff

Feeling a tad better today. Just very tired. I work full time and take care of my busy little girl in between. It's just exhausting! Phew. 6 weeks until maternity


----------



## kiki28

Midwife appointment went really well he's measuring exactly where he should be :) got to do my birth plan next appointment and the best news is I have a different midwife from now on :D

The only problem I had was I had to press her for info about the whooping cough jab. She said that I needed to have it ideally by 32 weeks and I'm 32 weeks on Monday! Great forward planning by her!


----------



## AllStar

That's terrible Kiki, especially as you had to press her for the info too! 

I have my 32 week appointment tomorrow. I love my midwife so always look forward to seeing her, always love to hear his little hb too. Hopefully he is still measuring on track and behaving  

My dh gave me a beautiful necklace yesterday with the three kids names on it and it has a little star to represent our little one we lost and also my parents named a star for him/her for us and framed the certificate with the co ordinates etc. It was lovely to feel that others were thinking of our little one on their due date as well me and dh. 

Is everyone else just so tired all the time?! I had bloods taken at my last appointment so I'm not anemic or anything, just normal third tri tiredness but it doesn't seem to matter how good a sleep I get at night, I'm still tired when I get up! Not long to go now and I'm getting lots of Braxton hicks at the end of each day and he still feels really low down so I'm hoping that means he won't decide to be overdue. Any time after 38/39 weeks I'll be happy for him to arrive, can't wait to meet him now


----------



## Elsa50501

kiki28 said:


> Midwife appointment went really well he's measuring exactly where he should be :) got to do my birth plan next appointment and the best news is I have a different midwife from now on :D
> 
> The only problem I had was I had to press her for info about the whooping cough jab. She said that I needed to have it ideally by 32 weeks and I'm 32 weeks on Monday! Great forward planning by her!

Yea, my OB's office didn't mention it until I asked about it (At 28 weeks). The only reason I knew about it at all was because of my friend from work telling me about what was to come in April (She was about 8 months pregnant then). So I knew to ask about it during my third trimester appointment. 

I ended up getting mine at the CVS minute clinic instead of going to my primary care for it. It was walk-in and took 45 minutes (including the wait time before being seen and filling out my information/ new patient information once I was seen). No co-pay through my insurance for office visit since it was just a vaccine. If you're tight on time, I'd suggest something like that.


----------



## Elsa50501

Sorry for the multiple posts thing, I don't know how to quote more than one person in the same posting, lol :haha:! I'm still a forum beginner :dohh:



AllStar said:


> That's terrible Kiki, especially as you had to press her for the info too!
> 
> I have my 32 week appointment tomorrow. I love my midwife so always look forward to seeing her, always love to hear his little hb too. Hopefully he is still measuring on track and behaving
> 
> My dh gave me a beautiful necklace yesterday with the three kids names on it and it has a little star to represent our little one we lost and also my parents named a star for him/her for us and framed the certificate with the co ordinates etc. It was lovely to feel that others were thinking of our little one on their due date as well me and dh.
> 
> Is everyone else just so tired all the time?! I had bloods taken at my last appointment so I'm not anemic or anything, just normal third tri tiredness but it doesn't seem to matter how good a sleep I get at night, I'm still tired when I get up! Not long to go now and I'm getting lots of Braxton hicks at the end of each day and he still feels really low down so I'm hoping that means he won't decide to be overdue. Any time after 38/39 weeks I'll be happy for him to arrive, can't wait to meet him now

That's beautiful, I'm glad that your family was able to make that day special. Also, yes I'm tired a lot of the time. I have days where I'm flat out like the first trimester again. 

I started measuring around my belly using a centimeter tape, and I found that usually the day after I have a really tired day or a really sore/tired day I'll wake up the next morning having grown several centimeters. 

I was EXHAUSTED for 2 days last week and then I measured my bump and it had grown 8 centimeters in 2 days! Usually I'll go up 2 or 3 and then nothing for a week. This time, 8 in two days then I had energy for a day or two and then 2 more centimeters after that. In one week 10 CMs. I always feel justified in having felt tired after these little growth spurts, lol.


----------



## GeralynB

I've been feeling really tired lately. I have no energy/motivation to do anything


----------



## GeralynB

Here's some of the stuff I made so far for LOs nautical nursery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> Here's some of the stuff I made so far for LOs nautical nursery

That's beautiful stuff! 

I'm glad you're starting to feel better jcliff! I hope it stays that way until it's time! 

I have nothing exciting to report really. Got my stroller car seat combo yesterday and my baby shower is on Saturday so looking forward to that!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Cute nursery stuff Geralyn! 

I'm feeling tired again now too. Also is anyone else starting to doubt their gender scan? I was told I'm having a girl at my 20 week scan (which I know is the easier one to get wrong) but literally every single old wives tale points to a boy! My linea Nigra goes all the way up to my ribs now and that is supposed to indicate a boy. Everyone who sees my bump tElls me it's a boy and someone did the ring test on me and that came out as boy too! It's making me so paranoid as we have so much girly stuff already! (Mainly presents but still!)


----------



## RcdM

Hi ladies!
Wow missing a whole week in this thread can set you back an hour trying to catch up! Glad everyone sounds like they are doing well, some birthdays, anniversaries, milestones, congrats all! I am at a big milestone too, well I guess everyday is a milestone, but tomorrow I will be 32 weeks - had my dd at 30 weeks so it's very exciting. 

Speaking of belly buttons, my belly button is still an innie, I think it was rather deep but getting kind of flat. But the skin on the top part of my belly button HURTS! Like it burns and stings sometimes randomly off and on throughout the day. I feel like I would have relief if it would pop out. I put lotion a lot but it feels like it's being stretched beyond it's means and it hurts so much. I feel relief when I press on it. My dr checked it and said it doesn't feel like an umbilical hernia but will keep an eye on it. 

I had my babyshower last weekend which was fun. It was a baseball theme and I got a lot of really cute ideas from pinterest, it turned out super cute. It was a smaller shower so only close friends, maybe 10 people total, but that's all I wanted. I got lots of diapers which was nice, because with my dd's babyshower all I got were clothes, clothes, and more clothes! Lol. 

I went out and bought a diaper bag this week, a skip hop duo in gray. I like it and DH won't feel silly carrying it around. I want to get it packed this weekend and I also want to pack my hospital bag this weekend and just leave it in the car. With dd I had nothing with me when I went into triage, I was 30 weeks so obviously wasn't expecting to hear that I was being admitted and having her in 2 days! I just want to be ready.

DH is painting the nursery today! FINALLY!!! Goodness gracious it's been killing me to not have a single thing done with the room. Then we can finally go down this weekend and schedule the carpet installation, and then finally start moving things in!! 

Baby is moving a lot, sometimes it feels like he's doing elbow drops on my bladder and it hurts! Getting more stretchy pains here and there and sometimes my belly just feels sore, and it's getting harder to sleep at night with frequent bathroom trips and just not being able to get comfortable. But other than that I really can't complain. This is our last kiddo and I am going to miss being pregnant.


----------



## Laelani

Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!! 

My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?


----------



## AshleyLK

Laelani said:


> Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!!
> 
> My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?

I just scheduled mine today as well! It is absolutely normal to schedule it close to your due date as many doctors do not want to schedule it before 39 weeks unless there is a complication because the risk of the baby's lungs being under developed is significantly higher if scheduling too early. 

My due date is Nov. 1 but my scheduled c-section is Oct 27 and my doctor said if I'm dialated the week before, she may take her Oct. 24( which I would love!):happydance:


----------



## RcdM

Laelani said:


> Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!!
> 
> My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?

Yes mine says they will schedule it for anytime after 39 weeks, and I get to pick the date with the exception of the weekends. So as long as it's available I am picking October 3rd, a day after yours!! I hope I make it that far! 

Man I have been sitting at work all day and I just cannot get comfortable, I keep having to sit up, slouch down, twist my back, phew I am ready to go home. And my stomach feels really sore today like I have been doing a bunch of sit ups. :shrug:

AshleyLK where is your profile picture from? I have an almost identical picture of my dd with DH only he's holding her hand and she is pointing up - at the aquarium at La Jolla beach. Is that where you were?


----------



## rbourre

Ugh, heartburn today. I only get it when I'm pregnant but it's driving me nuts. I bought some tums and they seem to help a bit, but only for a few hours. I have a doctor's appointment next week, I am going to mention it to him and see if I can get a prescription for something to help.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Laelani said:


> Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!!
> 
> My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?

I don't know how they do it now days, but from what I've heard from my mom I find it odd that they schedule it before your due date or even before you go into labor. She had a c - section with me and it was known from the beginning that it was the plan and she still had to go into labor naturally first.


----------



## Laelani

AshleyLK said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!!
> 
> My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?
> 
> I just scheduled mine today as well! It is absolutely normal to schedule it close to your due date as many doctors do not want to schedule it before 39 weeks unless there is a complication because the risk of the baby's lungs being under developed is significantly higher if scheduling too early.
> 
> My due date is Nov. 1 but my scheduled c-section is Oct 27 and my doctor said if I'm dialated the week before, she may take her Oct. 24( which I would love!):happydance:Click to expand...

It makes complete sense to schedule the C-Section fairly close to the due date I just really wasn't sure if that was normally the plan or not. I don't know anyone who has had a scheduled C-Section. Everyone I have known that had one it was an emergency one after they were in labor already. 

If you have your delivery on October 27th that is my parent's anniversary! So a great day! :) 



RcdM said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!!
> 
> My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?
> 
> Yes mine says they will schedule it for anytime after 39 weeks, and I get to pick the date with the exception of the weekends. So as long as it's available I am picking October 3rd, a day after yours!! I hope I make it that far!
> 
> Man I have been sitting at work all day and I just cannot get comfortable, I keep having to sit up, slouch down, twist my back, phew I am ready to go home. And my stomach feels really sore today like I have been doing a bunch of sit ups. :shrug:
> 
> AshleyLK where is your profile picture from? I have an almost identical picture of my dd with DH only he's holding her hand and she is pointing up - at the aquarium at La Jolla beach. Is that where you were?Click to expand...

Hopefully we will both make it that far!!! What is your original due date?


----------



## StarBrites

We just got back from our breastfeeding class a little bit ago and I'm really glad we took it. A lot of people say they are pointless but both me and boyfriend learned a lot! There were 5 couples and one girl by herself but she is in our childbirth class and her husband comes to those with her. I highly enjoyed going. There is so much wrong information out there and it was great to find out what was and wasn't true about breastfeeding/pumping.

So in a video we watched there was a lady making a chicken salad sandwich, naturally we went to the store after the class and I bought a chicken salad sandwich.. and it was the first one I've eaten all my pregnancy and it was sooo good. I love satisfying cravings.

The other day I was lying down and saw this part above my belly button to the right moving up and down in a rhythm like a heartbeat and when I'd lay my hand there I could feel my belly moving up and down. I knew it wasn't hiccups because those feel completely different. So I looked it up and apparently it was baby practicing breathing and I was actually able to see her taking practice breaths. It was very neat.

Hope everyone is doing well. I have a lot of pressure down below today. Getting up and switching positions hurts between my legs so bad. I also have a crazy amount of increased discharge so I will be asking for a swab on Monday at our next appointment to make sure it's not an infection. I also lost a little bit of my mucus plug the other day. So much happening down there!


----------



## AshleyLK

RcdM said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!!
> 
> My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?
> 
> Yes mine says they will schedule it for anytime after 39 weeks, and I get to pick the date with the exception of the weekends. So as long as it's available I am picking October 3rd, a day after yours!! I hope I make it that far!
> 
> Man I have been sitting at work all day and I just cannot get comfortable, I keep having to sit up, slouch down, twist my back, phew I am ready to go home. And my stomach feels really sore today like I have been doing a bunch of sit ups. :shrug:
> 
> AshleyLK where is your profile picture from? I have an almost identical picture of my dd with DH only he's holding her hand and she is pointing up - at the aquarium at La Jolla beach. Is that where you were?Click to expand...

That photons from my husband and daughter at Sea World in San Antonio Texas. When we went, I had no idea about the whole "blackfish" movie (not sure if it was out yet). Anyway,not a fan of animal cruelty although all the animals looked well cared for in this facility! Such a cute pic anyway! 


Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Our C-Section has been booked!! Finally. Such a sigh of relief. We will be delivering October 2nd @ 9:30am!!!
> 
> My question to those of you who may have had a C-Section scheduled before, do they usually schedule it so close to your due date? My C-Section date is just 5 days before my actual due date. Is that normal?
> 
> I don't know how they do it now days, but from what I've heard from my mom I find it odd that they schedule it before your due date or even before you go into labor. She had a c - section with me and it was known from the beginning that it was the plan and she still had to go into labor naturally first.Click to expand...

I think the doctors schedule them rather than waiting for the onset of labor for a variety of reasons. One reason is probably because they would rather perform a c section at 830 am on a Tuesday rather than 2:30 am on a Sunday morning...so for ease of scheduling. Also many women want the doctor they have been seeing for the duration of their pregnancy to perform the surgery rather than just whoever the doctor that is on-call. That way you guarantee to see your doctor. Also, doctors probably do not want to see a c-section baby go past due because the baby would be on the larger side, thus the c-section incision would have to be larger. I'm sure there are many other reasons scheduling a c-section is standard protocol these days...


----------



## GeralynB

Booked our maternity shoot for sept 8 at the beach by us. Also already have newborn pics booked.


----------



## noshowjo

Got my baby shower tomorrow , expecting lots of people I do hope the rain stays off . 

Better get out today and get organised so much to buy ,


----------



## Jcliff

My acid reflux is out of control!! I have to take a Zantac every am and pop tums all day. It's terrible! I need some new remedies! We are also waiting to close on our new house, and my nesting phase has started to kick in. I hate not having our house ready to start cleaning and organizing ugh


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-glad you found the breastfeeding class helpful. That's amazing you felt your baby practicing breathing! Makes you think how advanced are little babies are now in there. :)

Rbourre-heartburn sucks-I have to keep something by my bed for when it starts. Urgh.

I'm in full nesting mode-I've sorted through every drawer in the house, thrown out 8 bags of old toys from the playroom, reorganised the baby's clothes and that's been over 24 hours, whilst looking after my two girls and doing regular housework.I'm tiring myself, but I need to do it!

Anyone else got the nesting bug?

Edit-Jcliff, good to see I'm not alone in the crazy nesting instinct...the need to clean and throw (almost) everything away is really strong! My husband thinks I'm possessed! :haha:


----------



## rbourre

I booked my maternity pictures for tomorrow morning. I'm excited to get them done, I just hope I don't look too exhausted in my pictures. I went to a wedding recently and noticed how tired I look in the pictures. It's also supposed to rain tomorrow so hopefully that holds off.


----------



## sprite30

Same here with the nesting. My house looks like a hurricane hit it because I had my baby shower, then a family reunion and my husband has been nesting too so he's fixing his own stuff and I have everything pulled out of our pantry and laid out in the dinning room table and I just want to throw everything away but dh keeps bring stuff back. I have a whole pile of just boxes to get rid of and of course they switched the days that garbage goes out so that can't go out to the trash until tonight but it's amazing how the little things are just bothering the heck out of me. I'm going to a consignment event this weekend as well to try to get all the little odds and ends I still need before buying them new so dh will have to get this stuff together tonight because I refuse to bring more stuff in without getting rid of some things....if he lets me. Lol


----------



## Kittycat155

Little nesting. It is hard since we are SUPPOSED to have moved weeks ago and now it may not be until well after baby is here. To torn to do much and all the packing I did is annoying me as I have begun to need packed things.

Washed NB and 0-3 and all sleep sacks as figured why not Did diaper 5 times over a few days stretch. The wipes are amazingly soft.

Had an interesting dream last night. pretty graphic but basically I had a fight over what a chicken is and what a cat is to a butcher...Yeah. I woke up a bit freaked. In dream I was in start of labor and trying to not have them call cops for starting a fight. 

Also going to a consignment event. Must not buy any clothes! Looking for toys.


----------



## newlywed2013

For those wondering, my rash went away with diaper rash cream ;)

I get to go to our family cabin in canada for the last time this weekend. Doc said I can go up to 35 weeks, but we only go about every other weekend, and labor day weekend is "guys" weekend. LOL.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I had my 32 week appointment today and baby is in a transverse (sideways) position, which is not good! There is still time for her to move but I'm a bit concerned about it. I don't really mind the idea of a c section but I've read some horror stories about the umbilical cord being delivered without the baby and it becoming an emergency. Anyone else have a transverse at this stage in this or previous pregnancies? 

Baby is still measuring 2 weeks small but they didn't seem concerned. Blood pressure still a little on the high end of normal. Next appointment in 2 weeks.

On another note I really enjoyed my first NCT class on Monday - there were some nice people and I actually learnt a lot already. I'm glad we spent the money and there are still 5 more sessions to go (4 more antenatal and one post natal).

I haven't started nesting yet as our extension is being built soon so I feel a bit out of control!


----------



## zephyr

Yo yo yeah I'm nesting too I just want everything sorted and have been doing all those jobs I've put off like clearing out cupboards and drawers.

Laura I had a friend whose baby was transverse till quite late. I cant remember if there was a problem or not but she did spend a couple of weeks in the hospital near the end and got sent home when baby turned. 
I think the main issue was she lived an hour drive from the hospital so if her waters went it would take too long to get there so they told her they wanted her to stay in. 
She was very pregnant though, close to her due date.


----------



## kel21

Loopy Laura said:


> I had my 32 week appointment today and baby is in a transverse (sideways) position, which is not good! There is still time for her to move but I'm a bit concerned about it. I don't really mind the idea of a c section but I've read some horror stories about the umbilical cord being delivered without the baby and it becoming an emergency. Anyone else have a transverse at this stage in this or previous pregnancies?
> 
> Baby is still measuring 2 weeks small but they didn't seem concerned. Blood pressure still a little on the high end of normal. Next appointment in 2 weeks.
> 
> On another note I really enjoyed my first NCT class on Monday - there were some nice people and I actually learnt a lot already. I'm glad we spent the money and there are still 5 more sessions to go (4 more antenatal and one post natal).
> 
> I haven't started nesting yet as our extension is being built soon so I feel a bit out of control!

Mine is still sideways too! MW couldn't even find his head at my last appt! I was 31 weeks at that appt so she didn't seem too worried. Who knows what they will say at my appt next week. My ds had been head down for quite awhile at this point so this is new territory for me! Fxd for both of us that they turn soon!

As for nesting...I have been in a frenzy! Nursery is done, clothes are washed, baby bag is packed and am currently working on the hospital bag. I have everything to put in it, I just pulled out my old nursing bras and as soon as they are dry I will finish packing! Maybe with getting all of the baby stuff done I will continue to nest and actually clean out some closets. Lol. I make no promises.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thank you zephyr and Kel! 

Kel - fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for both of us! Let us know what happens at your next appointment!


----------



## noshowjo

I feel like iv been nesting for ages but getting no where with it . 
I wanna sort my kids clothes out into correct draws and label them as my husband won't hVe a clue if I end up having yo stay in at all . 
Also wanna finish school uniform buying off . So if I was to go in early my hubby would know where all new uniforms where . Ha he useless ..

My shower tomorrow and I haven't stooped all day . So early night tonight so I bright eyed and bushy tailed for our guests


----------



## fides

DS1 was transverse about this point so I had to go to a chiropractor trained in turning babies - took a few days but it worked. Hope baby turns for you soon.

As for nesting, i'm certainly in nesting mode, but my mobility's super limited (SPD+twins), so it's frustrating - there are a 100 things i want to do, but just physically can't...


----------



## Laelani

Fides, I am so with you!!! I have scoliosis quite bad and so my physical mobility is really limited these days and I have that urge to start nesting and I just cannot do anything. I get so frustrated and upset sometimes that there are so many things left to do and there's not one I can do for myself.


----------



## StarBrites

I feel you ladies. I could nest but I can't seem to wake up ever. Today I slept all night and didn't get out of bed until 3 this afternoon. It seems to be my routine lately. I just have NO energy!!


----------



## sprite30

Well I got a good start on cleaning the house up tonight my sister came over and did all the lifting for me and dh wasn't home so I threw a lot away and I just kept a maybe pile for him to sort out. Which he ended up getting rid of most of it so I was so happy about that. We aren't quiet finished but we put a very good dent in it and I could probably have a decent yard sale right now and make some money. 

We went to the consignment event tonight too and we might have been there for 20 mins if that, I have so much already that even the stuff that was very nice I didn't need so looks like I might just go to babies r us once baby comes and get the things I need I think I have a good mix of things to try out to see what she likes and then once I know what she prefers then I'll just buy new. There are so many options as far as sleepwear it's kind of rediculous ..they've got gowns, and sleepers with feet, and swaddlers, and muslin blankets it's like what the heck and my mother kindly pointed out that they didn't have all this fancy stuff when I was born and she did just fine with me so I suppose she has a good point.


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> For those wondering, my rash went away with diaper rash cream ;)
> 
> I get to go to our family cabin in canada for the last time this weekend. Doc said I can go up to 35 weeks, but we only go about every other weekend, and labor day weekend is "guys" weekend. LOL.

Glad the rash had gone! Diaper rash cream is great for lots of skin problems, and you know it's gentle enough as it's for babies.

Your cabin sounds so nice! You'll be able to go again when you have baby. Bet she will see it as a cool adventure. :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I haven't started nesting yet. I might actually be going in the opposite direction and caring less haha. 

I have my baby shower tomorrow! Well technically today since it's after midnight. I'm up late helping my best friend finish up everything. I can't wait until my shower though! 

My baby gave me quite the scare yesterday by being very quiet all day. I didn't know what to do since I'm approximately 7 hours from my hospital. I decided to eat an extra sugary candy bar and lie down and he started moving around. Ugh little turd! And today he's been all over the place! I'm so glad! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ljo1984

Laura have a look on spinning babies website for some positions to try and get baby head down. I'm sure she'll turn in time  Xx


----------



## vickyandchick

I hope I catch the nesting bug soon- everything is a mess and I don't think I'm actually bothered, even though there's only 45+/- days left:wacko: I'm just too tired to do anything


----------



## ljo1984

I have a nesting list and not got much done as i just feel drained :-(


----------



## kiki28

I've started nesting like mad at the minute! Started to wash all his clothes and rearranging my living room this weekend once I can persuade hubby to buy a new bookcase  

I'm also going shopping today to get all the bits and bobs for my hospital bag that I need!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Another one here waiting for nesting to kick in.


----------



## AllStar

I want to nest and have a list of thins I want done before baby arrives but I'm just so tired I haven't done any of it yet! 

Had my 32 week appointment yesterday and everything is perfect so all good  found out that to deliver at our local hospital though I have to have a presentation scan at 36 weeks to make sure he's head down or they'll make me deliver at the bigger hospital 90 minutes away as it's higher risk. He's been head down for weeks though so hopefully he'll behave and stay that way. 

I still haven't got all my hospital bag stuff yet! Better hurry up! Can't believe it's only 5 weeks until he's considered full term!


----------



## Elsa50501

I didnt start my hospital bag yet either. I live 5 minutes from the hospital so i think that's why I'm not worried. I also haven't painted, set up, or cleared our the nursery, lol. Buuuut my dh said he'd start moving his stuff out of there this weekend. I got furniture, carpet and wallpaper swatches already. My friends are coming over at the end of the summer to help us paint and set stuff up. I gpt repositionable/removable wall paper swatches from swag paper to cover the doors to the eVes (i live in a cape style house). Once the painting is donr and furniture is in I'll choose which style I like best, and if LO arrives first before it's orderrd? Oh well, she'll never know haha.

Happy 32 weeks allstar and the other oct 11th girls.


----------



## Jcliff

I didn't do my hospital bag with my dd until like 37 weeks. Woaps! Maybe I should do this one earlier!


----------



## rbourre

31 weeks today. Attempted to do maternity pictures this morning but it didn't go so well. My daughter was being miserable and cried for basically the whole hour. She kept running away from us and we couldn't even get 1 decent picture of the 3 of us. It was also quite cool and windy and the ground was soaked. Baby was kicking my bladder the whole time and I was trying not to pee myself. This later part of pregnancy is certainly interesting. 31 weeks is very different than 29 from when I had my daughter.


----------



## ashaz

Nesting...yep I am there but can't really start bc my house is a disaster due to a window installation project that went bad. They basically put they in wrong which lead to a leak downstairs. They had to fix and re-stucco 3 times. We need to wait till another 2-3 weeks to paint and there seems to be stucco dust everywhere. Blah! Hoping that over the next 2 weeks my hubby can finish all of that stuff and I will start with packing the hospital bag and getting things ready.

Had my 31 week appt yesterday. The fluid is back up so I now am starting twice weekly NSTs and once weekly ultrasounds. Between my regular OB and high risk I have appts basically every week with a doctor so taking that as a relief so they can see right away if the baby is in trouble.

Good luck to all of you who have baby showers this weekend. How exciting! We are having my daughters 3rd bday today so excited for that!


----------



## noshowjo

Baby shower went well . But boy I'm tired now zzzzz just shows how being 31 weeks pregnant and trying to entertain and stay on feet all day can completely kill ya . 
My sciatica has really kicked in , was ok whilst party going on but as soon as finished and I tried to sit down. .. Boom pain !


----------



## GeralynB

Had a wedding last night and I am exhausted today. Just had my sister do a sono for us today. Baby boy is measuring 2 weeks ahead at 3lbs 14 oz. I'm hoping he doesn't get too big because a natural birth will be that much harder. He had the hiccups and was opening and closing his eyes. So cute! He's also still head down which is good.


----------



## Baby3onboard

I guess I'm nesting- technically. My hubby and I moved our bedroom upstairs and changed our old bedroom into the nursery. I told dh that I wanted to be upstairs by September 1st. I'm due the 29th, but ds 1 was born at 37+3 and ds 2 was born at 36+4, so I'm a little nervous this one will be early. I've already packed most of my hospital bag as well except for pillows and a few odds and ends. Got the carseat in the living room just waiting. Still have some cleaning/straightening up to do in pretty much every room. My ankles are so swollen after all this work- but can't not do it. 34 weeks on Monday with another doctor's appointment.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

noshowjo said:


> Baby shower went well . But boy I'm tired now zzzzz just shows how being 31 weeks pregnant and trying to entertain and stay on feet all day can completely kill ya .
> My sciatica has really kicked in , was ok whilst party going on but as soon as finished and I tried to sit down. .. Boom pain !

I had my baby shower today as well. It went really well, it was just super HOT! It was above 100 (37c) the whole time and the house it was hosted at the air broke the day before! The heat was absolutely miserable! 

Either way I got a bunch of stuff and I'm super thrilled and grateful for everyone! Now I'm just exhausted, it's almost 830pm and I'm about to go to bed!


----------



## MamaMac123

So I think I've seriously started nesting! I got up this morning wanting to tidy the kitchen and move some baby things from the nursery into the living room (readying the house for babies! Yay!) and those 2 tasks turned into a massive day of cleaning and organizing. I completely decluttering my living room, gut cleaned my kitchen and moved a lot of baby stuff around as well as packed up my car with a low of stuf to move into storage. Granted i was stopping regularly to sit or lay down but I kept finding more things to do. And I've got a list of more things I want to try to do tomorrow. Will see if I feel up to it after today. Might spend tomorrow in bed! 

Hope this nesting thing doesn't mean babies are coming soon...those who've had babies already, when did nesting really kick in for you?


----------



## zephyr

I did my kitchen today too!
I spent hours on it doing every cupboard and drawer and I still feel great. I cant say ive ever nested like this before. I did a little in the past but the feeling of I cant be bothered normally took over.


----------



## hopettc3

I spent 5 days last week cleaning the house from top to bottom! I'm so tired this week! I needed a major vaccuum and was trying to get enough energy to do it today when my aunt showed up and did it for me! It was so nice of her! And then she took my girls over to her place so I could take a little nap. I'm hoping to get a little more energy this week to get a few more things done.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I want to start nesting but I'm too tired! I only have 2 more weeks of work though, so going to start in earnest after that. I think I'll get a lot done in the first week off, as the health visitor is coming on the Friday morning and I want the house to be looking nice(r) and things to be a bit more put together than they are now.

The major job needing done at the moment is to sort out the back bedroom and turn it from a random junk room into a proper guest bedroom for when family are visiting. Need to have a major clearing-out spree!


----------



## MamaMac123

Glad the nesting isn't just me! Hahaha


----------



## noshowjo

I have a major urge to clean and deal utter . But I'm so tired and breathless I keep stopping . 
So I feel iv done somthing to ease the urge I may sit on chair next to drawers and sort all them today . Then see how I feel tomorrow . 

It's more my youngest sons room I wanna sort . Oh my it looks like bomb hit it . 

I suppose when the children go back to school after sumner holidays I'll get more done as I'll be able to sleep a bit in afternoons . :happydance: roll on September .


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh mushy-that must have been hard in that kind of heat glad you had a nice shower though :) 

Mamamac-I'm nesting like crazy, in fact so is hubby (lol don't think he's about to go into labour! ):haha:


Have baby's bed all set up now-starting to feel more real :) 

Who's getting impatient for getting to full term? I know I am!


----------



## kel21

Me! Sort of. Because I then remember all the thi gs I won't be able to do!

I had my birthing class yesterday. It was very informative, reminded us of stuff we had forgotten. Also took us on a tour of the labor ward and told us what to expect. Even my husband was glad we went! Lol


----------



## jmandrews

Hi! Popping in to see how you all are doing? Crazy to think babies will be here in 2 or less months! So excited to hear about the births! :) 
I am 13 weeks now! Woo hoo 2nd tri! Happy to have made it this far! We find out in 3 weeks if we are team blue or pink. I can't wait! Here is a pic of my growing bump! I'm much bigger this time around! Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## GeralynB

jmandrews said:


> Hi! Popping in to see how you all are doing? Crazy to think babies will be here in 2 or less months! So excited to hear about the births! :)
> I am 13 weeks now! Woo hoo 2nd tri! Happy to have made it this far! We find out in 3 weeks if we are team blue or pink. I can't wait! Here is a pic of my growing bump! I'm much bigger this time around! Haha

Such a cute bump!! Yay for finding out team pink or blue! So exciting!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats for reaching 2nd tri jmandrews! That must be a huge relief and your bump looks great already!


----------



## Jcliff

Anyone else getting really painful movement yet? I swear this kid is a moose. I didn't feel this type of movement with Gracie until closer to due date. I feel like I'm being stretched out! :(


----------



## StarBrites

Her movements have hurt me a lot actually, lol. I have realized I am not cut out for this pregnancy stuff! Everything is so uncomfortable. It feels like she has 8 legs and arms in there! 

However, my discharge has increased a lot more and I'm getting more stabby pains in my cervix (I've been getting them since 2nd tri) and vagina. My urine is pale but has a strong smell, and a few bubbles, and I overall feel like complete garbage. I keep getting episodes of tachycardia and it hurts my chest to take deep breaths. I've been getting pretty strong bouts of nausea again too. Luckily I have an OB appointment tomorrow. I think I might have a UTI or something. I always feel weak and out of it :(


----------



## rbourre

His movements are starting to get more uncomfortable, especially if I am trying to eat while he's doing it. He pushes out pretty hard if anything is touching my belly. Last night in bed, he would not stop moving and I think he was flipping around because I could feel it in a bunch of spots at the same time.

I think I've started nesting too. I started going through my daughters clothes and getting some ready to get rid of. I think I am going to go through toys tomorrow. I'd like to donate it all to a mom in need, I just need to find someone.


----------



## mommyberry

I have 18 pages to catch up wow!!! Hope all you ladies are doing well. 

Movements have become uncomfortable here too. I had a scan 2 days ago. All looks well. But since I failed my GTT, Doc suggested I get induced at 38 weeks. Gosh!!! I'm so not ready... and it feels like it is being rushed! :nope: 38 weeks will be Sep 26th. So my October baby may come in September!!!

While I get back and catch up on the discussions, herez my bump comparison pic for all of you!
 



Attached Files:







Comparison 02.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 18


----------



## newlywed2013

I wish I would start nesting! 

Yoyo, the cabin is amazing! Right on the lake, no cell reception, no internet! So relaxing! By the time baby comes it will be too cold to go, so we have to wait until the lake melts, usually may. 

Fall is starting to give us little, signs of arriving., todays high was only 66f, and some trees are turning!


----------



## newlywed2013

From our cabin

https://i58.tinypic.com/23r3ins.jpg


----------



## sprite30

i think i was getting a big head when it came to this nesting stuff. i was getting a lot done and had so much motivation i completely cleaned my whole down stairs (living room, dining room and kitchen) even bought a new kitchen island and managed to throw out soooooo much junk and then late last night and all day today i have just felt like crude. I slept until 11 am this morning when i usually get up by 8 and i had to cut dhs hair and that took me 45 minutes and it felt like an eternity. i took a shower and just wanted to go back to bed but i have to return things to lowes and then go grocery shopping and by 2 pm i just totally broke down in exhaustion and started crying. luckily i was home by 3 and took an hour nap. and ive been dreading cooking dinner for the last hour an a half. like its just going to kill me. LOL

im probably being a bit dramatic but things are def hitting me today. feet are alittle swollen and i havent gone poop in 3 days. talk about uncomfortable. so i def feel for the others that are going through this and i am hoping it doesnt last the rest of the pregnancy. i told dh i think i just pushed myself way too hard and i need to start taking it easy. so if i can give any advice on the nesting stuff it would be to let others help you and dont try to do it all.

congrats jmandrews, so great to read youve made it to 13 weeks thats wonderful.


----------



## ashaz

Sprite I know joe you feel being a little overwhelmed. I had my daughters 3rd bday party yesterday and literally my feet hurt so bad at the end of he night (not swollen just pain). THen if things couldn't get worse my mom fell in our guest house and broke both ankles. She will need to be off both completely for 30 days and the rehab for the next 2 months. One ankle broke in 3 places! Sigh now we are freaking out how we are going to be able to help my dad take care of her while tier house is being finished and she was supposed to take care of my daughter when I have my csection so we will need to work on finding another plan now. 
My husband and I are trying to focus in the positives though right now and we are getting our loft cleaned up which is good. I hope to start slowly putting my bag together as well starting this week.

Good luck ladies -let's hope for a quick week!


----------



## kel21

Congrats on 2nd tri jmandrews! And cute bump :)


----------



## sprite30

33 week bump I wish I knew how to do the comparison pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kiki28

32 weeks today :D

I have physio on my hip this afternoon am hoping it plays up today so they can see how bad it actually is as the first time I went it was fine! Typical!

I'm also so tired at the minute too feel as though I could sleep for a week and still be tired!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-share your feelings on tiredness! Hope physio goes well for your hip.

Jm-yay for second trimester :happydance: hope times flying for you.

lovely bump pics ladies :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-wow! You guys are so lucky having such a peaceful place to go visit. Looks beautiful :) 
Lovely pic of you with bump there too-you'll have to recreate that shot with a baby in your arms in May when your able to go back

Mommyberry-sorry to see you failed our gtt test :flower: but knowing you will likely have you baby a little sooner is something to look forward to. Looks like your going to get to jump the baby wait queue!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Great bump pics! 

Ashaz - sorry to hear about your mum. That's a difficult situation anyway even without the birth date getting closer. Mine is just back on her feet after 10 weeks since her car accident but her arms that she broke are still sore and may need surgery so she probably won't be able to help as much as she may have done either. 

I have been suffering with terrible upper back pain the past week. Sleeping tends to resolve it but within a couple of hours of being up it comes back and stays. It's so frustrating as I'm really working on my posture but nothing is helping.


----------



## GeralynB

I just woke up to a nasty Charlie horse...that was not fun!


----------



## Jcliff

Charlie horses are the worst. It seems I get them every day! Oh and baby kicked me in ribs this am so hard, I literally got light headed


----------



## CharmedKirsty

This might sound odd but it has just hit me that I'm 30 weeks tomorrow. I've had I real omg/panicked moment realising how little time is left.


----------



## rbourre

sprite30 said:


> 33 week bump I wish I knew how to do the comparison pictures

I use the website Pizap since I don't have an app on my phone to do it.

I'm so tired today. I was woken up at 1am because my daughter was freaking out. She got sick all over her bed so I had to get up and give her a bath and do laundry. Then I was still up 3 times after that to pee.


----------



## cntrygrl

I tend do a lot of nesting on the weekends since I'm still working full time. We had an all day birthing class Saturday which was actually informative and useful. The different relaxation techniques are what DH and I liked the best. I have one last baby shower on August 30th, not entirely sure what I will be getting as everything is all prepped for baby.

Loving the bump pics!

Congrats Jm on 2nd tri :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

CharmedKirsty said:


> This might sound odd but it has just hit me that I'm 30 weeks tomorrow. I've had I real omg/panicked moment realising how little time is left.

 Yup, I'm right there with you! I was freaking out yesterday because I feel like there is still so much to do. I think a lot of that has to do with our kitchen remodel starting next week. Once that's done I think I'll feel a lot more ready


----------



## newlywed2013

31 Weeks! Sitting in the doctors office. Bp is good, lost 5 lbs since my appointment 3 Weeks ago. 
Hospital tour right after!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Feeling a bit of a wreck tonight...sore and achy all over, restless legs and arms, swollen hands and feet, and worst of all, the most painful, tender, itchy stretch marks ever...they are driving me nuts. The skin on my bump is sore to the touch, even though I haven't scratched at all :/ I'd quite like to just vacate my body for a while...but since that's not an option, I'm going to bed!!


----------



## RcdM

Laelani said:


> Hopefully we will both make it that far!!! What is your original due date?

My original due date is 10/10, so 10/3 is the absolute earliest they will do it. In addition to the reasons everyone listed, I had heard (not sure if it's totally true) that scheduled c-sections are usually before EDD because if you go into labor the surgery can be a little more complicated with your uterus contracting and stuff? Makes sense in theory but I know they perform c-sections on women in labor all the time so maybe it's just a preference. Who knows. 



AshleyLK said:


> That photons from my husband and daughter at Sea World in San Antonio Texas. When we went, I had no idea about the whole "blackfish" movie (not sure if it was out yet). Anyway,not a fan of animal cruelty although all the animals looked well cared for in this facility! Such a cute pic anyway!

Oh ok! It looks exactly the same! In fact I will post a pic. :) And yes, we are not fans of animal cruelty either! This was the Birch Aquarium at UC San Diego and it mainly just has all types of fish rather than like whales or other mammals that need much more of a natural environment to thrive. I have heard Sea World is going to start making some big improvements in response to all of the controversy in the media lately.

rbourre - So sorry your pictures didn't go well! I hope you were able to get something decent, and maybe you can do more another time maybe even in your home or something where your dd would be more comfortable. I am trying to schedule ours but it's so expensive. DH thinks we should wait and just do newborn pictures instead, which isn't a terrible idea. I just wanted to do maternity since I didn't get to last time since DD came so early. I know you are in the same boat there! And yes, I can so relate to how crazy all these new pregnancy symptoms are now that we are further along that we've ever been. Sometimes I seriously get so startled and literally jump when he kicks my organs! I picture him in there like elbow dropping my bladder, it's such a sharp and intense pain! 

As far as nesting goes, I feel the need to nest, I WANT to nest, but I can't! We just finally painted the nursery but now have to wait for the carpet place to come install. Hoping that will done this week! Then we can get the baseboards put in this weekend and FINALLY start moving things into the room. All I want to do is start washing clothes, blankets, etc but right now all the furniture is in the garage so there would be no where to put anything if I did. I did however pack my hospital bag last night! I feel like that's major progress. It's just sitting in the corner, I wanted to leave it in the car but I have some bathroom items like shampoo and stuff in there that wouldn't be good to be in the heat for weeks. So I figure if there's an emergency, DH can always run home and grab it and it's all ready. I had to count on him to find everything to bring last time because I went in so early and I didn't get half of what I needed! There are a lot of other things we want to do around the house, but so much of our time and energy is focused on getting the nursery ready so we have big plans to do some major cleaning once the baby is here and we are both on leave from work.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laelani

RcdM said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will both make it that far!!! What is your original due date?
> 
> My original due date is 10/10, so 10/3 is the absolute earliest they will do it. In addition to the reasons everyone listed, I had heard (not sure if it's totally true) that scheduled c-sections are usually before EDD because if you go into labor the surgery can be a little more complicated with your uterus contracting and stuff? Makes sense in theory but I know they perform c-sections on women in labor all the time so maybe it's just a preference. Who knows.Click to expand...

This is true. I checked with a few other ladies I know that are also having scheduled C-Sections and they are all within 5-7 days of their due date as well. I just hope that I don't have to deal with an emergency C-Section because our LO decides to come early on his own. I pray he will just stay put until October 2nd! :)


----------



## noshowjo

I spoke to soon , 
The nesting oh the nesting , today I pulled curtains down , stripped sofa cushion covers and wait for t !!! Pulled a carpet up haaaaa 
.i just want everything done 
N
O
W 
Haha .


----------



## Baby3onboard

Had 34 week appointment today. Everything was good. Scale said I had gained 6 pounds in 2 weeks, but I'm subtracting a pound for my clothes (was wearing blue jeans) and a pound for each of my swollen feet/ankles. So that makes it only 3 pounds. Sounds much better :) I go back in two weeks for Group B Strep test, growth ultrasound, and they'll check my cervix. Woohoo! Then it's once a week after that! Can't believe it's happening this quickly.


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will both make it that far!!! What is your original due date?
> 
> My original due date is 10/10, so 10/3 is the absolute earliest they will do it. In addition to the reasons everyone listed, I had heard (not sure if it's totally true) that scheduled c-sections are usually before EDD because if you go into labor the surgery can be a little more complicated with your uterus contracting and stuff? Makes sense in theory but I know they perform c-sections on women in labor all the time so maybe it's just a preference. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> That photons from my husband and daughter at Sea World in San Antonio Texas. When we went, I had no idea about the whole "blackfish" movie (not sure if it was out yet). Anyway,not a fan of animal cruelty although all the animals looked well cared for in this facility! Such a cute pic anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok! It looks exactly the same! In fact I will post a pic. :) And yes, we are not fans of animal cruelty either! This was the Birch Aquarium at UC San Diego and it mainly just has all types of fish rather than like whales or other mammals that need much more of a natural environment to thrive. I have heard Sea World is going to start making some big improvements in response to all of the controversy in the media lately.
> 
> rbourre - So sorry your pictures didn't go well! I hope you were able to get something decent, and maybe you can do more another time maybe even in your home or something where your dd would be more comfortable. I am trying to schedule ours but it's so expensive. DH thinks we should wait and just do newborn pictures instead, which isn't a terrible idea. I just wanted to do maternity since I didn't get to last time since DD came so early. I know you are in the same boat there! And yes, I can so relate to how crazy all these new pregnancy symptoms are now that we are further along that we've ever been. Sometimes I seriously get so startled and literally jump when he kicks my organs! I picture him in there like elbow dropping my bladder, it's such a sharp and intense pain!
> 
> As far as nesting goes, I feel the need to nest, I WANT to nest, but I can't! We just finally painted the nursery but now have to wait for the carpet place to come install. Hoping that will done this week! Then we can get the baseboards put in this weekend and FINALLY start moving things into the room. All I want to do is start washing clothes, blankets, etc but right now all the furniture is in the garage so there would be no where to put anything if I did. I did however pack my hospital bag last night! I feel like that's major progress. It's just sitting in the corner, I wanted to leave it in the car but I have some bathroom items like shampoo and stuff in there that wouldn't be good to be in the heat for weeks. So I figure if there's an emergency, DH can always run home and grab it and it's all ready. I had to count on him to find everything to bring last time because I went in so early and I didn't get half of what I needed! There are a lot of other things we want to do around the house, but so much of our time and energy is focused on getting the nursery ready so we have big plans to do some major cleaning once the baby is here and we are both on leave from work.Click to expand...

I won my maternity photos. The photographer was having a 500 fan giveaway on Facebook and I was the winner. :happydance: I'm also getting my newborn photos done free because the photographer (a different one) is looking for someone to do a session and record it all on video to upload to her website. 

It feels like he is elbow dropping my bladder too. My husband always asks me whats wrong when baby does that. 

I just did a comparison photo. I can't believe how much I've grown. I'm so excited for Thursday morning for my ultrasound to see him again and see how much he's grown.
 



Attached Files:







pizap.com14084057144461.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GeralynB

rbourre said:


> RcdM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will both make it that far!!! What is your original due date?
> 
> My original due date is 10/10, so 10/3 is the absolute earliest they will do it. In addition to the reasons everyone listed, I had heard (not sure if it's totally true) that scheduled c-sections are usually before EDD because if you go into labor the surgery can be a little more complicated with your uterus contracting and stuff? Makes sense in theory but I know they perform c-sections on women in labor all the time so maybe it's just a preference. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> That photons from my husband and daughter at Sea World in San Antonio Texas. When we went, I had no idea about the whole "blackfish" movie (not sure if it was out yet). Anyway,not a fan of animal cruelty although all the animals looked well cared for in this facility! Such a cute pic anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok! It looks exactly the same! In fact I will post a pic. :) And yes, we are not fans of animal cruelty either! This was the Birch Aquarium at UC San Diego and it mainly just has all types of fish rather than like whales or other mammals that need much more of a natural environment to thrive. I have heard Sea World is going to start making some big improvements in response to all of the controversy in the media lately.
> 
> rbourre - So sorry your pictures didn't go well! I hope you were able to get something decent, and maybe you can do more another time maybe even in your home or something where your dd would be more comfortable. I am trying to schedule ours but it's so expensive. DH thinks we should wait and just do newborn pictures instead, which isn't a terrible idea. I just wanted to do maternity since I didn't get to last time since DD came so early. I know you are in the same boat there! And yes, I can so relate to how crazy all these new pregnancy symptoms are now that we are further along that we've ever been. Sometimes I seriously get so startled and literally jump when he kicks my organs! I picture him in there like elbow dropping my bladder, it's such a sharp and intense pain!
> 
> As far as nesting goes, I feel the need to nest, I WANT to nest, but I can't! We just finally painted the nursery but now have to wait for the carpet place to come install. Hoping that will done this week! Then we can get the baseboards put in this weekend and FINALLY start moving things into the room. All I want to do is start washing clothes, blankets, etc but right now all the furniture is in the garage so there would be no where to put anything if I did. I did however pack my hospital bag last night! I feel like that's major progress. It's just sitting in the corner, I wanted to leave it in the car but I have some bathroom items like shampoo and stuff in there that wouldn't be good to be in the heat for weeks. So I figure if there's an emergency, DH can always run home and grab it and it's all ready. I had to count on him to find everything to bring last time because I went in so early and I didn't get half of what I needed! There are a lot of other things we want to do around the house, but so much of our time and energy is focused on getting the nursery ready so we have big plans to do some major cleaning once the baby is here and we are both on leave from work.Click to expand...
> 
> I won my maternity photos. The photographer was having a 500 fan giveaway on Facebook and I was the winner. :happydance: I'm also getting my newborn photos done free because the photographer (a different one) is looking for someone to do a session and record it all on video to upload to her website.
> 
> It feels like he is elbow dropping my bladder too. My husband always asks me whats wrong when baby does that.
> 
> I just did a comparison photo. I can't believe how much I've grown. I'm so excited for Thursday morning for my ultrasound to see him again and see how much he's grown.Click to expand...

Wow! You lucked out with the free photos!


----------



## sprite30

Yeah you really got lucky with the photo shoots. At the begining dh said he didn't want to do them because we saw this book at the doctors office advertising for them and they looked really creepy. Which I agreed but I said they don't have to be like that. We could do really simple ones of us just facing each other it didn't have to be all staged crazy. Well he got an email the other day from the studio we get our Christmas photos done at and he was looking at their pictures and he finally said well maybe we will do pics...so I think he's changed his mind.


I just got back from doing some shopping I bought slippers, a robe, more toiletry items that I'll be needing. I just need a baby book for the footprints and a new camera. I couldn't find any baby books at the two stores I went to so it looks like I'm either going back to babies r us and paying an arm and a leg or seeing if I can order something online. But them I got the thought were going to be doing a book from snapfish and I wonder if it just makes more sense for me to take some cardstock with me and just scan that for the digital book? And oh boy were gonna have trouble picking a camera. I use my phone for all my photos right now but it's only 5 mp and everything were looking at buying is 20 mp so I'm def going to have to check out reviews on cameras bc 5 mp just isn't going to cut it.

We looked at a couple outfits for the baby to get photos done at the hospital in and her going home outfit but dh was being picky she well have to check out other stores for that stuff too.

I had to wear my compression socks today and those babies are a god send. I barely had any swelling today and I finally went poop...what a relief I think some of my bump was more bloat then anything because I was really feeling horrible before that and now I feel sooooooo much better.


----------



## StarBrites

Had an OB appointment today, turns out I have a UTI. I woke up feeling nauseous and run down, couldn't get any energy. I have a fever of almost 100 degrees and was having frequent contractions. Did a urine sample and have blood in my urine. So I've started on antibiotics :( I feel like crap! We had our hospital tour today though which was nice. I was in a lot of pain with the walking but ended up riding in a wheel chair on the way back to the class room.


----------



## AshleyLK

rbourre said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> 33 week bump I wish I knew how to do the comparison pictures
> 
> I use the website Pizap since I don't have an app on my phone to do it.
> 
> I'm so tired today. I was woken up at 1am because my daughter was freaking out. She got sick all over her bed so I had to get up and give her a bath and do laundry. Then I was still up 3 times after that to pee.Click to expand...

I can completely relate to this. My daughter has been peeing thru her diaper almost twice a week at night, forcing me to do much more laundry than normal and in addition to this, recently she has been throwing tantrums periodically and all the crying makes her vomit! Ugh, I really am suspicious of my capabilities of taking care of two young children. Fortunately with age, has came patiencem and I know I am going to need a LOT of it! Lol




RcdM said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will both make it that far!!! What is your original due date?
> 
> My original due date is 10/10, so 10/3 is the absolute earliest they will do it. In addition to the reasons everyone listed, I had heard (not sure if it's totally true) that scheduled c-sections are usually before EDD because if you go into labor the surgery can be a little more complicated with your uterus contracting and stuff? Makes sense in theory but I know they perform c-sections on women in labor all the time so maybe it's just a preference. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> AshleyLK said:
> 
> 
> That photons from my husband and daughter at Sea World in San Antonio Texas. When we went, I had no idea about the whole "blackfish" movie (not sure if it was out yet). Anyway,not a fan of animal cruelty although all the animals looked well cared for in this facility! Such a cute pic anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok! It looks exactly the same! In fact I will post a pic. :) And yes, we are not fans of animal cruelty either! This was the Birch Aquarium at UC San Diego and it mainly just has all types of fish rather than like whales or other mammals that need much more of a natural environment to thrive. I have heard Sea World is going to start making some big improvements in response to all of the controversy in the media lately.
> 
> rbourre - So sorry your pictures didn't go well! I hope you were able to get something decent, and maybe you can do more another time maybe even in your home or something where your dd would be more comfortable. I am trying to schedule ours but it's so expensive. DH thinks we should wait and just do newborn pictures instead, which isn't a terrible idea. I just wanted to do maternity since I didn't get to last time since DD came so early. I know you are in the same boat there! And yes, I can so relate to how crazy all these new pregnancy symptoms are now that we are further along that we've ever been. Sometimes I seriously get so startled and literally jump when he kicks my organs! I picture him in there like elbow dropping my bladder, it's such a sharp and intense pain!
> 
> As far as nesting goes, I feel the need to nest, I WANT to nest, but I can't! We just finally painted the nursery but now have to wait for the carpet place to come install. Hoping that will done this week! Then we can get the baseboards put in this weekend and FINALLY start moving things into the room. All I want to do is start washing clothes, blankets, etc but right now all the furniture is in the garage so there would be no where to put anything if I did. I did however pack my hospital bag last night! I feel like that's major progress. It's just sitting in the corner, I wanted to leave it in the car but I have some bathroom items like shampoo and stuff in there that wouldn't be good to be in the heat for weeks. So I figure if there's an emergency, DH can always run home and grab it and it's all ready. I had to count on him to find everything to bring last time because I went in so early and I didn't get half of what I needed! There are a lot of other things we want to do around the house, but so much of our time and energy is focused on getting the nursery ready so we have big plans to do some major cleaning once the baby is here and we are both on leave from work.Click to expand...

Neat picture! They are very similar! Great photo op in front of those huge aquariums I guess!

I wish I could say I was nesting ladies but it just always feels like I am recovering from the previous day's disaster. Just day to day tasks such as laundry. Picking up, dishes, and cooking for the family, fills up my schedule. Getting "ahead" is not an option! Lol


----------



## ashaz

32 weeks today and my mom is being discharged. What a great day. :happydance:

Anyone know a good way to prevent Charlie horses? Stretching? 

We are getting close ladies..... Eeck!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-get well soon honey :flower: you get some rest now.

Ashaz-great news about your mom being discharged-what a worry for you. Happy 32 weeks!


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh I couldn't sleep at all last night. My lower back and hips are killing me and I was having terrible heartburn. 
On the plus side, 30 weeks today! 10 weeks to go! That is both exciting and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## GeralynB

Here's my 30 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kel21

Ugh! I feel like someone hit me in the arm with a sledge hammer! I got my whooping cough vaccine yesterday. Ouch! I am hoping that is the only side effect I get from it.


----------



## GeralynB

Last night when I couldn't sleep I starting ordering things from Amazon for my hospital bag. I found some helpful links on Pinterest. I also plan on starting to stock up on household items so I don't have to worry about them when baby gets here&#8230;paper towels, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper etc.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479212/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479205/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479122/


----------



## cntrygrl

32 weeks today Yay!!!!! 8 more to go!

Congrats to all the other week movers as well :dance:

To those that are feeling under the weather. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

ashaz said:


> 32 weeks today and my mom is being discharged. What a great day. :happydance:
> 
> Anyone know a good way to prevent Charlie horses? Stretching?
> 
> We are getting close ladies..... Eeck!

Calcium/magnesium supplements... They have been a godsend for my 
cramping muscles just don't take them at the same time as your other vitamins.


----------



## rbourre

I know I got lucky with the photo shoots. I did when my daughter was born too. I won a family photo shoot and I had entered another contest to win a photo shoot and didn't win but the person who was organizing the contest said our story was touching and bought us a newborn shoot. 

I'm hoping this weekend to pick up the stuff I need to pack my hospital bag and I can get it done this weekend. We are also going to a huge mom to mom sale that I won tickets to (I win contests quite often, but I also enter quite a few). I am hoping to find a change pad and a swing at the sale.


----------



## MamaMac123

Sounds like we are all into the really uncomfortable stuff now. I'm definitely wanting to fast forward a bit and get to the end. Once I'm done working I think I'll be doing better though. 

My biggest issue currently include:

- I keep getting awful dry mouth in the early morning hours when I wake up. So nasty and annoying. 

- my lower abdomen is getting some major stretch marks and feels like it's bruised all over. I think baby girl is running out of room to grow and she can't go up because baby boy is in the way so she's just going straight out. Hurts a lot. Thankfully their movements don't hurt. Still love every kick and squirm! Maybe their lack of room to move is a good thing in that respect. 

- seriously swollen feet and ankles

- getting up and down, out of bed etc is soooooo hard and hurts! Ugh

Good stuff though is I'm still surviving even working. Also I haven't heard anything about my 2 hr diabetes test so I'm hoping no news is good news :) 

Love all the bump pics ladies! Here's my 29 week photo. 30 weeks this Thursday! Can't believe it!


----------



## kel21

GeralynB said:


> Last night when I couldn't sleep I starting ordering things from Amazon for my hospital bag. I found some helpful links on Pinterest. I also plan on starting to stock up on household items so I don't have to worry about them when baby gets here&#8230;paper towels, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper etc.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479212/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479205/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479122/

 Cute stuff GeralynB! The pic of the nursing table looked great but I plan on adding a few items that I used alot when I had my son. A small note pad so I could keep track of nursing, baby nail clippers, it was the perfect time to cut his nails because he was still and content, a nose sucker to get those boogies, and a bag of jelly beans! I would eat 1 jelly bean at a time to keep myself awake for middle of the night feedings!



Krippy said:


> ashaz said:
> 
> 
> 32 weeks today and my mom is being discharged. What a great day. :happydance:
> 
> Anyone know a good way to prevent Charlie horses? Stretching?
> 
> We are getting close ladies..... Eeck!
> 
> Calcium/magnesium supplements... They have been a godsend for my
> cramping muscles just don't take them at the same time as your other vitamins.Click to expand...

Why not take them at the same time? Is it bad for you? I do it all the time and now I'm worried!

Love the bump pics!

I just had to order a new car seat :( Found out the one we had from our son expired 2 years ago! Did anyone know they have expiration dates?


----------



## busytulip

Kel- yes, car seats expire every 4 years. Usually they have the expiration date on a sticker affixed to the back or bottom of the seat. If for some reason it doesn't you can look it up online. Also if you ever get into an accident, even if no one is sitting in the seat, you should purchase a new seat. All seats are made of plastic and they wear and tear from the expanding and shrinking due to weather changes. And yes, I am a nerd for knowing this. LOL


----------



## RcdM

rbourre - Heck yeah that is awesome! I know a photographer who is doing mini sessions in september for $150, includes 20 minutes of time and you get a good amount of pictures to download, but that's still pricey! A regular session is like $300 :-\


----------



## whigfield

So this is my latest bump pic.. Feeling absolutely massive now for 34 weeks!

Second pic is currently my stretchmark situation. :nope: The ones above my bellybutton are from keeping my belly ring in for too long. I don't actually mind those too much. :haha: It's the ones developing under that are making me sad! Is anyone else getting stretchmarks this early?
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 9









stretchies.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RcdM

So I had my regular OB appointment today, I had a growth ultrasound last week and she reviewed the results today. She said the baby is in the 15th percentile... and at my previous growth scan (which was at 18 and 22 weeks) he was in the 25th percentile, so his growth seems to be slowing. She said based on the ultrasound my placenta looks totally normal though so she's not really concerned and he may just be a small baby. He was estimated to be 3lbs 8oz, that was at 31 weeks 3 days. But I noticed his other measurements were coming up a week behind. But when she measured my belly I believe she said that it's is on track for where it should be. 

I did have pre-eclampsia with my daughter and no signs of it this time yet, but she mentioned that it's possible that my placenta just isn't as good later in the pregnancy? She said I'll have another growth scan around 36 weeks and we'll recheck his growth but that she's not worried right now. 

It's a little hard not to worry though... But I was reading someone that said that anything below the 10 percentile is where they start to be a little more concerned about the baby actually being labeled as SGA so maybe I'm just being a worry wart.

I also got my whopping cough vaccine today. It stung a bit but it doesn't hurt anymore.


----------



## Elsa50501

It's official. I went from all bump to starting to get fat this week. My arms and legs feel and look fatter to me and I do not like it! Also, someone asked me if I was ready to pop yet. A complete stranger. This passed weekend people were just saying I looked great for 7 months. Now I'm ready to pop. Ugh. I have my 32 1/2 week appointment tomorrow, lets see how much I've gained since 30 weeks. Not looking forward to the scale!!!! I've been gaining very reasonably, but I feel like LO had a major growth spurt and my body compensated by putting on fat at the same time. 

Sorry for the vent session, lol.


----------



## Krippy

kel21 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Last night when I couldn't sleep I starting ordering things from Amazon for my hospital bag. I found some helpful links on Pinterest. I also plan on starting to stock up on household items so I don't have to worry about them when baby gets herepaper towels, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper etc.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479212/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479205/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479122/
> 
> Cute stuff GeralynB! The pic of the nursing table looked great but I plan on adding a few items that I used alot when I had my son. A small note pad so I could keep track of nursing, baby nail clippers, it was the perfect time to cut his nails because he was still and content, a nose sucker to get those boogies, and a bag of jelly beans! I would eat 1 jelly bean at a time to keep myself awake for middle of the night feedings!
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashaz said:
> 
> 
> 32 weeks today and my mom is being discharged. What a great day. :happydance:
> 
> Anyone know a good way to prevent Charlie horses? Stretching?
> 
> We are getting close ladies..... Eeck!Click to expand...
> 
> Calcium/magnesium supplements... They have been a godsend for my
> cramping muscles just don't take them at the same time as your other vitamins.Click to expand...
> 
> Why not take them at the same time? Is it bad for you? I do it all the time and now I'm worried!
> 
> Love the bump pics!
> 
> I just had to order a new car seat :( Found out the one we had from our son expired 2 years ago! Did anyone know they have expiration dates?Click to expand...

Something about it causing your prenatals not to absorb or vice versa... I don't remember, lol


----------



## Kittycat155

Elsa50501 said:


> It's official. I went from all bump to starting to get fat this week. My arms and legs feel and look fatter to me and I do not like it! Also, someone asked me if I was ready to pop yet. A complete stranger. This passed weekend people were just saying I looked great for 7 months. Now I'm ready to pop. Ugh. I have my 32 1/2 week appointment tomorrow, lets see how much I've gained since 30 weeks. Not looking forward to the scale!!!! I've been gaining very reasonably, but I feel like LO had a major growth spurt and my body compensated by putting on fat at the same time.
> 
> Sorry for the vent session, lol.

could any of it be swelling? I WISH someone would notice I am pregnant but still look fat with a beer belly.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Whigfield - I don't have stretch marks on my belly yet but I was really sad to see some on my boobs :(

My back pain won't go whatever I try and do, it's so frustrating as other than that I feel fine. Work is getting crazy busy for me now as well which is making me feel stressed. I only have a month to go but it's not winding down - if anything people are expecting me to cram in as much as possible before I leave. Sigh. 

Love the bump pics!


----------



## Elsa50501

Kittycat155 said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> It's official. I went from all bump to starting to get fat this week. My arms and legs feel and look fatter to me and I do not like it! Also, someone asked me if I was ready to pop yet. A complete stranger. This passed weekend people were just saying I looked great for 7 months. Now I'm ready to pop. Ugh. I have my 32 1/2 week appointment tomorrow, lets see how much I've gained since 30 weeks. Not looking forward to the scale!!!! I've been gaining very reasonably, but I feel like LO had a major growth spurt and my body compensated by putting on fat at the same time.
> 
> Sorry for the vent session, lol.
> 
> could any of it be swelling? I WISH someone would notice I am pregnant but still look fat with a beer belly.Click to expand...

Nope, not swollen at all, just having a fat week.


----------



## Laelani

whigfield said:


> So this is my latest bump pic.. Feeling absolutely massive now for 34 weeks!
> 
> Second pic is currently my stretchmark situation. :nope: The ones above my bellybutton are from keeping my belly ring in for too long. I don't actually mind those too much. :haha: It's the ones developing under that are making me sad! Is anyone else getting stretchmarks this early?

I have the same issue with the belly ring and I do have a few stretch marks the same as yours underneath.


----------



## Elsa50501

kel21 said:


> I just had to order a new car seat :( Found out the one we had from our son expired 2 years ago! Did anyone know they have expiration dates?

I found that out when I was researching them recently. I guess it's just like bike helmets. If they're in an accident, or get old you can't use them anymore. The foam/shock absorbing material in them must become brittle or stale or something.


----------



## AshleyLK

Here is my nearly 30 week bump pic! 9 weeks left till my scheduled c section and I am feeling large and in charge!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AllStar

Kel21 we had to do the same. Car seat we used with our other two has expired so had to get a new one for this little man. 

Elsa I haven't been weighed since my booking appointment and she's weighing me at my next one :-/ although I don't think I've put on too much extra apart from bump/baby etc I'm quite nervous lol 

I'm getting bored of the 'you're so small for 'x' weeks' comments now. I get then literally a few times a day. I feel huge and fundal height was exactly 32 at my 32 week appointment and all his measurements were exact to the day at our scan so he's growing perfectly. Which is a relief after having to have so many growth scans to keep an eye on dd last time. People should think before they speak, I worry enough without people adding to it.

Man I sound grumpy!! Lol


----------



## Elsa50501

AllStar said:


> Kel21 we had to do the same. Car seat we used with our other two has expired so had to get a new one for this little man.
> 
> Elsa I haven't been weighed since my booking appointment and she's weighing me at my next one :-/ although I don't think I've put on too much extra apart from bump/baby etc I'm quite nervous lol
> 
> I'm getting bored of the 'you're so small for 'x' weeks' comments now. I get then literally a few times a day. I feel huge and fundal height was exactly 32 at my 32 week appointment and all his measurements were exact to the day at our scan so he's growing perfectly. Which is a relief after having to have so many growth scans to keep an eye on dd last time. People should think before they speak, I worry enough without people adding to it.
> 
> Man I sound grumpy!! Lol

They do things differently everywhere huh? They have done my weight at every single appointment. I've always measured exactly on as well (1 cm per week I guess it's supposed to be). 

I was getting the same comments about "You're going to end up skinnier than before you were pregnant, you're going to be one of those bitches" or "You don't even look pregnant" Then I started getting the "You're all belly"... I feel like it puts a lot of body image pressure on you no matter if you're big/small/ just right. It's like, what happens if I change some weeks? Is that bad? What if some weeks I look skinny and then all of a sudden I swell, I'll feel so much more self conscious. 

Even if people are being complimentary I don't know why they feel like they have to comment on other people's bodies just because they are changing. Unless I say to a friend of mine "I look/ feel like I look like/ do you think I look..." then I don't really need a body comment. Especially from strangers.

A family friend at my husband's family reunion said to me "Turn around I want to look at your butt". I was like.. lady, you're lucky you're old because I might push you down. Who would ever say that kind of stuff to a non-pregnant person. It's enough you're being inspected at a million Drs appointments.. lol, I don't need the average joe inspecting me as well.


----------



## Elsa50501

AshleyLK said:


> Here is my nearly 30 week bump pic! 9 weeks left till my scheduled c section and I am feeling large and in charge!

Yay for more bump pics!:)


----------



## cntrygrl

I have three 1 inch stretch marks on one hip, Lol what is that about? DH's comment this morning was "You don't look pregnant from the back, then you turn and it's holy beach ball belly" I had to laugh.


----------



## rbourre

I got my sneak peak from my maternity/family photos we did on the weekend. I feel like I barely look pregnant in the pictures. My bump is much smaller sitting down than it is standing up. There should be a few more pictures of me or me and hubby together when I get the email with all the pictures.
 



Attached Files:







1425744_758625944196848_4686909933171729027_n.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 18









10606090_758627054196737_1793830982625825816_n.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 18









10599143_758625324196910_4933280336986617102_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## smurfette85

can you add me to the list due a girl the 4th October :) xx


----------



## fides

Laelani said:


> Fides, I am so with you!!! I have scoliosis quite bad and so my physical mobility is really limited these days and I have that urge to start nesting and I just cannot do anything. I get so frustrated and upset sometimes that there are so many things left to do and there's not one I can do for myself.

:hugs:
Frustrating, isn't it? DH doesn't understand how much I need to get these things taken care of - I'm like - it's hormonal - it MUST get done! :haha:


----------



## fides

rbourre said:


> I got my sneak peak from my maternity/family photos we did on the weekend. I feel like I barely look pregnant in the pictures. My bump is much smaller sitting down than it is standing up. There should be a few more pictures of me or me and hubby together when I get the email with all the pictures.

aww - those photos are cute!


welcome, smurfette!


----------



## Elsa50501

Same as what fides said, lol. Love the pics and welcome smurfette :)


----------



## Laelani

fides said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Fides, I am so with you!!! I have scoliosis quite bad and so my physical mobility is really limited these days and I have that urge to start nesting and I just cannot do anything. I get so frustrated and upset sometimes that there are so many things left to do and there's not one I can do for myself.
> 
> :hugs:
> Frustrating, isn't it? DH doesn't understand how much I need to get these things taken care of - I'm like - it's hormonal - it MUST get done! :haha:Click to expand...

Yes so much!!!! People just don't get it. They keep telling me to sit and relax. I just can't rest THAT much! I get sore from sitting so much during the day and night because I'm not allowed to do anything. Sigh. Oh well 5 weeks to go and it will be all over and we will have a sweet little baby here. :) 

AFM for today things are going well. We decided to stay at my parents house for an additional week so we are here until September 13th now. I called and rescheduled some appointments this morning, went for a walk, made breakfast, and got a bit of baby shower prep done. Our baby shower is on Sunday. I cannot wait!!! Most of my family have not seen me while pregnant yet. 

Today I have been researching the different types and brands of baby formula. What a pain. From what I gather it's a coin toss what to use. There really doesn't seem to be one that is better than another and most of the people I know use a specific brand due to price alone. I am thinking of going with the Similac Advance Omega 3 & Omega 6 Ready To Feed. Have any of you used it?


----------



## RcdM

I've never posted a pic of myself before but what the heck. Here is my progression - I only started taking bump pics at 20 weeks and did them every 5 weeks, and then did one when I turned 32 weeks because I felt like I grew a ton overnight.
 



Attached Files:







20-32weeks.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies!

Welcome to smurfette and congratulations!

rbourre- adorable pictures!

I'm 32 weeks today! Only 8 more weeks to go! Already got boy and girl clothes washed and ready to go, got my diapers out of storage and now just trying to work on getting the house in order before baby comes, which I feel might be a little sooner than just 8 weeks! But as long as it waits until I reach "full term" or anytime after, I will be happy!! Doing my prenatal check later today... I'm starting to feel huge, lol.


----------



## vickyandchick

-Rbourre they are lovely pictures :)
-RcdM you look fab!

Had my 34 week midwife appointment today and my fundal height is 38 weeks so I have to go back to the hospital again, I've also been getting painful cramps and my back/legs/hips are in agony :(
Baby is apparently 1/5 engaged to which I started freaking out about:haha:


----------



## sprite30

My sad attempt at comparison pics. I love to see the comparison pics so I tried to do mine real quick. I think I gre the most between 30-33 weeks as well. At some point I'd like to make this nicer and put in her baby book but for now ...here it is.

I wish I would have take. The pics from the same distance and in the same sunlight each time I had to zoom in on some and out on others to try to get them on the same scale.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sprite30

vickyandchick said:


> -Rbourre they are lovely pictures :)
> -RcdM you look fab!
> 
> Had my 34 week midwife appointment today and my fundal height is 38 weeks so I have to go back to the hospital again, I've also been getting painful cramps and my back/legs/hips are in agony :(
> Baby is apparently 1/5 engaged to which I started freaking out about:haha:

Hope all turns out ok Vicky, are they going to just do a growth scan and monitor you? 

I've got to learn about all the engaged and effaced stuff because I have no clue.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Haven't been on for a while, and so much to catch up on! I just got home from a weeklong trip visiting family and friends in southern California when I went down for my baby shower. As fun as that was, I'm so happy to be home! And, so are my dogs. 

The baby shower was great though, I got a lot of awesome stuff that is really useful as well. I got my stroller/car seat combo, pack n' play, diaper genie, bathtub, lots of clothes, and an ergobaby baby carrier. That was the least expected (as it wasn't on my registry) and I was looking into carriers just days before and decided on that brand. In the end I made out like a bandit! 

My husband and I also found out that he is being sent back down to Southern California for work December 1 which is super awesome! We have wanted to go back for so long. With that we aren't going to get any other furniture until we move.

Everyone's bumps look fantastic! I'll upload a new picture sometime this week, if I remember to take a picture. 

Rbourre I love those pictures you uploaded! I'm sure the rest will be just as beautiful! 

I still haven't started nesting! I really feel like I'm at the exact opposite of that. I feel less motivated than I did a couple months ago. I can honestly say I have literally done nothing productive today! And it doesn't bother me in the slightest. 

As for pains, I've got them! My hips are killing me, especially my left hip. And my back is starting to hurt super badly. I have a terrible time sleeping, every time I switch positions I wake up. And then I have to pee! On the bright side I have less than 8 weeks to go (hopefully) and then I'll get my adorable baby!


----------



## AshleyLK

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Haven't been on for a while, and so much to catch up on! I just got home from a weeklong trip visiting family and friends in southern California when I went down for my baby shower. As fun as that was, I'm so happy to be home! And, so are my dogs.
> 
> The baby shower was great though, I got a lot of awesome stuff that is really useful as well. I got my stroller/car seat combo, pack n' play, diaper genie, bathtub, lots of clothes, and an ergobaby baby carrier. That was the least expected (as it wasn't on my registry) and I was looking into carriers just days before and decided on that brand. In the end I made out like a bandit!
> 
> My husband and I also found out that he is being sent back down to Southern California for work December 1 which is super awesome! We have wanted to go back for so long. With that we aren't going to get any other furniture until we move.
> 
> Everyone's bumps look fantastic! I'll upload a new picture sometime this week, if I remember to take a picture.
> 
> Rbourre I love those pictures you uploaded! I'm sure the rest will be just as beautiful!
> 
> I still haven't started nesting! I really feel like I'm at the exact opposite of that. I feel less motivated than I did a couple months ago. I can honestly say I have literally done nothing productive today! And it doesn't bother me in the slightest.
> 
> As for pains, I've got them! My hips are killing me, especially my left hip. And my back is starting to hurt super badly. I have a terrible time sleeping, every time I switch positions I wake up. And then I have to pee! On the bright side I have less than 8 weeks to go (hopefully) and then I'll get my adorable baby!

Congrats on all the new goodies and for the pending move! Its so much fun looking over all the stuff and it makes everything seem so much more real! I scored an ergo carrier a few weeks ago...people love them so I hope I will too! The thing comes with a book for a manual so I have a feeling it might be a little tricky initially to use. I have tried everything with my first (except an ergo) and nothing worked great for me.


----------



## MamaMac123

Rbourre - LOVE the pics!!!

Love all the bumps ladies! 

Swelling and stretch marks?? Oh yeah! The last couple weeks I've started getting the stretch marks and my feet and ankles are massive! Blah.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

RcdM said:


> I've never posted a pic of myself before but what the heck. Here is my progression - I only started taking bump pics at 20 weeks and did them every 5 weeks, and then did one when I turned 32 weeks because I felt like I grew a ton overnight.

You look great! You're right, baby did have a growth spurt from 30 to 32. : )


----------



## SisterRose

I'm starting to wonder when we will have our first 'October' baby! As every other group I've been a part of has had a few earlier babies around a month before.

Can't believe we're almost in September!!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki28

I have my whooping cough jab this morning, surprisingly I'm not too worried about it!


----------



## vickyandchick

sprite30 said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> -Rbourre they are lovely pictures :)
> -RcdM you look fab!
> 
> Had my 34 week midwife appointment today and my fundal height is 38 weeks so I have to go back to the hospital again, I've also been getting painful cramps and my back/legs/hips are in agony :(
> Baby is apparently 1/5 engaged to which I started freaking out about:haha:
> 
> Hope all turns out ok Vicky, are they going to just do a growth scan and monitor you?
> 
> I've got to learn about all the engaged and effaced stuff because I have no clue.Click to expand...

They're sending me for a scan to check cord flow and fluid and if that comes back normal I'll have to go for a growth scan and tests apparently, my midwife didn't explain it very well:shrug:

I don't either but she wrote 1/5 engaged in my notes and I just googled it when I got in:haha:


----------



## SisterRose

kiki28 said:


> I have my whooping cough jab this morning, surprisingly I'm not too worried about it!

You'll be fine :flower: I got mine done asap when I was 28+5 but also had one last August in my previous pregnancy too, so I have had two in a year! :thumbup:


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose said:


> I'm starting to wonder when we will have our first 'October' baby! As every other group I've been a part of has had a few earlier babies around a month before.
> 
> Can't believe we're almost in September!!! :happydance:

I was wondering this too, I'm also part of the September group and there's 10 babies been born already! 
I wonder who will be the first to go..


----------



## Elsa50501

vickyandchick said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder when we will have our first 'October' baby! As every other group I've been a part of has had a few earlier babies around a month before.
> 
> Can't believe we're almost in September!!! :happydance:
> 
> I was wondering this too, I'm also part of the September group and there's 10 babies been born already!
> I wonder who will be the first to go..Click to expand...

Vicky, I've been thinking about this a lot too!

Yo-yo, on the august groups front page they would put baby name , d.o.b. and weight as the babies were born. ... not to give you extra to do lol, but it was a cute idea (next to peoples little stork/due dates. It was cool to see who had hsd their LOs already etc.

No pressure obviously, i just thought it was cute and wanted to share the idea :).


----------



## GeralynB

I have an appt for a prenatal massage in a couple hours. Hopefully it helps my lower back


----------



## kel21

Welcome smurfette! 

Great bump pics!

Hope everything comes back good vickyandchick! 

I had my 33wk appt yesterday. He is finally head down and engaged! :happydance: I am so happy about that. I was worried I would end up with a c section. Now to survive the last weeks peeing pretty much every 15 minutes. :wacko: At my 35wk appt they will do the strep b test and because I live over an hour away from my hospital and went on the early side with my ds they are going to check me. I am excited about that, can't wait to know what is going on!


----------



## newlywed2013

vickyandchick said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder when we will have our first 'October' baby! As every other group I've been a part of has had a few earlier babies around a month before.
> 
> Can't believe we're almost in September!!! :happydance:
> 
> I was wondering this too, I'm also part of the September group and there's 10 babies been born already!
> I wonder who will be the first to go..Click to expand...

I was wondering this too!


----------



## sprite30

MamaMac123 said:


> Rbourre - LOVE the pics!!!
> 
> Love all the bumps ladies!
> 
> Swelling and stretch marks?? Oh yeah! The last couple weeks I've started getting the stretch marks and my feet and ankles are massive! Blah.

Wear those compression socks mama, they really help I've had two times where my feet looked like sausages and I couldn't even bend my toes and I put those socks on and drank more water and now I'm fine ...until the next time of course. Make sure you get the lightest compression and not the surgical strength ones otherwise they'll be so tight you won't want to wear them. The ones I have are I think 10-15 pressure. And they're just one step above a regular knee high stocking but it compresses the whole lower leg to keep the liquid from pooling in your feet and calves. If that's the only piece of advice I could give anyone this is what it would be.....life saver I swear. My feet hurt so bad it felt like the bottom of my foot was breaking and at the moment they're good.


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to wonder when we will have our first 'October' baby! As every other group I've been a part of has had a few earlier babies around a month before.
> 
> Can't believe we're almost in September!!! :happydance:
> 
> I was wondering this too, I'm also part of the September group and there's 10 babies been born already!
> I wonder who will be the first to go..Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering this too!Click to expand...

Ahh this is so exciting, it felt so weird to tell someone yesterday that on Friday I'll have only 6 weeks left and it feels so incredibly weird to say that. And 6 weeks would actually be awesome for me bc we were expecting to have her early so realistically it could be only 3 weeks ...eek... Lol

I'm doing laundry as we type this. I had to go out last night and buy the special baby detergent, I went with tide free and gentle bc it was on sale. Those detergents are expensive. 

I went to target last night to exchange so things that I bought/ was given in the wrong sizes. And reality is really hitting me, next project is to take all the bottles and drying racks and stuff into the kitchen. Clean them and find a spot to keep them that's not going to look messy...which should be a project all on its own because everything has a place in my kitchen and I've got a crapload of bottles and accessories ...so this should be interesting.


----------



## MamaMac123

30 Weeks Today! :happydance: 

Can't believe it! I did a little poll of my local twin group mamas and the majority had their babies between 34-37 weeks. But quite a few had them between 29-34! Yikes! That is like...now! Lol And quite a few made it all the way to 39 or 40 so really from here on out we're on high alert! Crazy! 

Wonder who will be our first group baby born! So exciting! 

Btw I wanted to give a shout out to JM! So excited for you and love the bump! (Think I forgot to include this in my last post but if I already said it then chalk it up I pregnant brain hahahahha)


----------



## RcdM

GeralynB said:


> I have an appt for a prenatal massage in a couple hours. Hopefully it helps my lower back

That sounds wonderful. I haven't had major back pain but it's been feeling sore lately and I just cannot find a comfortable sitting position anymore, which is hard because I work at a desk all day long. I wonder if a massage would help. 

I do wonder who will go first of our group, but I sure hope it's not me lol. I'm scheduled to have my c-section on 10/3 and I would love to make it to that date and have everything go smoothly and as planned. But I'm also very excited and grateful because I'll be 33 weeks tomorrow, had dd at 30 weeks so each week is such an amazing milestone! :happydance:


----------



## newlywed2013

What do you guys think? Has she dropped? I feel more uncomfortable today so I had hubby take a pic (left) right was sat. 

Should I be worried? Should I make sure my bags are packed?

https://i57.tinypic.com/34g1315.jpg


----------



## staceymxxx

Hey girls!!! I've had no internet in ages but now were back up and running i can keep up with you all more often.. Hope everyone is ok! :)


----------



## GeralynB

Any signs of labor newlywed?


----------



## rbourre

I had my pre-admission appointment, an ultrasound and an OB appointment this morning. I found out my hospital gives you one pair of mesh panties, one pad and 6 newborn diapers...that's it. When my daughter was born (different hospital), all her diapers were supplied for the whole 62 days she was in there and I got all the pads I needed, plus wipes and breast pads. I wasn't planning on having to pack so much of that stuff.

The ultrasound went great, baby boy was measuring 4 pounds 5 ounces which was a huge shock to me. I know it's not always accurate, but that's more than twice what my daughter weighed when she was born (she was 2lbs 2oz). He's head down, body to the left of my belly button and legs and arms out to the right of my belly button. It seems like a weird position for him to be in. I attached the picture they gave me. The glare is just from the crappy hospital lights since I took the picture there to send to my husband.

My OB appointment went really well too. My blood pressure was a little elevated when they first took it, but the doctor took it once he came in the room and it was perfect. He said I have a healthy, happy, perfect little boy growing. Fluid levels are good and the placenta is still working perfectly. :thumbup: The placenta started detaching at 29 weeks with my daughter so that was great news. I am measuring at 32 weeks and I'm 31+5 so pretty close. I start bi-weekly appointments now and my next one is on my daughters second birthday. 

After all of that, my mom and sister being here for the day, taking my daughter to the splash pad for an hour and then the park, making dinner and having to go to the store...I am exhausted. I've settled into my chair to relax for the night now and hopefully I sleep good tonight.
 



Attached Files:







10609688_10152196091686548_352266988807464316_n.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## zephyr

newlywed2013 said:


> What do you guys think? Has she dropped? I feel more uncomfortable today so I had hubby take a pic (left) right was sat.
> 
> Should I be worried? Should I make sure my bags are packed?
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/34g1315.jpg

It wouldnt hurt to pack a bag just in case but I wouldnt worry too much unless you are having any pre term labour signs.

I think I dropped yesterday.
today ive got so much pressure down below if I stand for too long and I am peeing heaps along with being able to eat more and breathe easier.

part of me is worried cos I never dropped with my singles this early but I did drop at 28 weeks with my twins and had to be induced at 38 weeks so the other part of me thinks if I can go 10 weeks with two babies sitting low with no cervical changes then one baby should be fine!


----------



## newlywed2013

No signs of labor as of now that I know of, it is my first so I'm completely new to this. I know I've lost some of my plug, but not all of it as far as I'm aware. I just packed babies bag and my toiletries.


----------



## newlywed2013

Oookay, now I'm freaking. As I typed that I had a little gush of cm, and then what I thought was a bh, but now I'm having another bh.... Babies punching and it hurts a little when she does. Urgh...

ETA: not another one since. So maybe it was a coincidence. Phew~


----------



## kel21

Newlywed I have dropped with this one and dropped about this same time with my ds. I didn't go into labor until 37 1/2 wks with my son. I wouldn't worry too much, just enjoy the increase in urination! Lol


----------



## Jcliff

Get this baby out! I've hit that wall! 5 more weeks


----------



## sprite30

Aww newlywed I hope she stays in alittle longer for you. 

And jcliff 5 weeks will be here before you know it. So exciting.

Dh and I got online and did searches for the best place to buy diapers and formula. We've decided were going with formula and disposables. So we busted out our calculator and I think were going with target brand diapers, wipes, and formula and target also has the best price of luvs (which we got a lot of at our shower) so if all goes well with them we might stay with luvs. 

Well that stinks, Rbourre about the supplies. Our hospital tells us not to bring any of that stuff they have all the supplies you'll need but I want to get her used to the formula well be buying and the bottles we have a lot of so I told dh I'm bringing my own formula and bottles and I'll let them give me the diapers to try. They have listed underwear and pads on my list of things for me to bring for myself so I'm thinking they might not supply that to me either. But We have so many hospitals in this area tho and they are in major competition with each other that I can't image if you forget your pads they that would say oh sorry go buy them from the gift shop or something, they prob just have way too many people taking advantage of supplies that they are trying to scare you alittle. My bil and sil said I should open everything they give me but I'd feel alittle weird about that. I know the other hospital gives a freakin diaper bag filled with, diapers, bottles, insulated coolers, etc.

Glad everything else went ok for you today tho that's exciting 4 lbs 5 oz is awesome.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hopefully it's nothing major for you newlywed and she stays in there longer! I have heard though that dropping doesn't mean you are about to go into labor. 

Rbourre glad everything is going well for you and baby! 

Sprite I've been told by several mom's that they love the target brand diapers. I'll see though, I was gifted practically every major brand there is and some off brands as well. No complaints here! I just hope he doesn't outgrow them too soon. 

Today I have been unable to eat enough! I can eat and then 10 minutes later feel just as hungry as I was before I started eating. I think he's definitely growing in there. I'm very positive I'm going to have a big baby, I was going through baby pictures of my husband with my MIL and he was quite the chunker. His brothers baby was 9.5 pounds, and his wife is pretty average height. My husband is 6'3" and I'm 6' so there's some pretty tall genes going into the mix.


----------



## kiki28

Whooping cough jab was fine all in and done within a couple of minutes. However today I have a sore arm and feel like I'm coming down with something :( I know it's normal though because the nurse told me I might feel like this for a couple of days so I'm going to have a lazy day today!


----------



## ljo1984

Does look lower. Mines been in my pelvis for almost 3 weeks now, I've increased cm so know what you mean about the gushing. But it's nothing to worry about or suggest labour is coming soon. It's just getting comfy and in position


----------



## whigfield

Jcliff said:


> Get this baby out! I've hit that wall! 5 more weeks

Feeling EXACTLY the same! I don't know how I can do 5 (or maybe 7 if I'm unlucky) weeks! :dohh:


----------



## Kittycat155

I can handle the wait but my sister and Mother...I am not so sure. Husbands side is dying to know the sex.


----------



## staceymxxx

Is anyone else convinced their baby will be early? i totally am x


----------



## Jcliff

I'm sure he will be early. I just know it. My c section date is my due date but I'm sure we won't get that far!


----------



## lauraemily17

I really want him to come early! Not so sure he will though.

Had a growth scan yesterday and estimated weight is 4lb 13oz which equates to an estimated birth weight of 9lb, seems huge compared to my tiny 6lb 11oz eldest son! I didn't actually think I could produce big babies but it appears being on blood thinners has made a huge difference to both mine & the baby's health!!

I'm awful at keeping track on individual comments on here so sorry for no personal responses. Beautiful bump pics though ladies. 

Someone mentioned car seat expiry. I'd never heard of it but so grateful I read it on here. Turns out the car seat my eldest is in expires in February. So glad I know that now. We're on the hunt for a new one for him. 

As for nesting I've had it bad for a few months. But only really for buying stuff, sorting out the nursery and my eldest sons old baby bits. Thankfully that's almost completely done now. Just a couple more loads of laundry but everything we need is purchased & the hospital bags are packed. I suspect the urge to clean every inch of the house will kick in once I'm on maternity leave, only 3 weeks & 1 day to go!


----------



## ljo1984

I'm thinking mine will but really hope in wrong! My best friend doesn't arrive till 38+5 so really need to stay put.
I'm still happy been pregnant. I was fine with my first 38+5 and my second was 40+4 but didn't feel I'd had enough until the day before lol.


----------



## GeralynB

Now that I'm getting closer to baby being here I'm getting anxiety about my mom being overbearing. She keeps saying she wants to come and help with the baby and i really don't want anyone staying with us those first weeks when we bring baby home. I feel like I want DH, myself, baby, and our 2 dogs to get into a routine and having someone else there will just disrupt that. Am I wrong to think that we can do it ourselves without help?? And the other thing is my mom is not really that helpfulit's not like she would do things around the house laundry, dishes, cooking, etc that would be helpful. She would just want to always be with the baby and I feel like that is our DH and my bonding time with baby.


----------



## AshleyLK

GeralynB said:


> Now that I'm getting closer to baby being here I'm getting anxiety about my mom being overbearing. She keeps saying she wants to come and help with the baby and i really don't want anyone staying with us those first weeks when we bring baby home. I feel like I want DH, myself, baby, and our 2 dogs to get into a routine and having someone else there will just disrupt that. Am I wrong to think that we can do it ourselves without help?? And the other thing is my mom is not really that helpfulit's not like she would do things around the house laundry, dishes, cooking, etc that would be helpful. She would just want to always be with the baby and I feel like that is our DH and my bonding time with baby.

I felt the same way with my first. My mom was there when we came home from the hospital, but she only stayed for the day (which was enough to help us get settled in). She made my bed cozy, got together fresh pajamas for the baby and I, organized the baby's clothes in my bedroom rather than having them all upstairs in the nursery, changed her diaper (I had never really changed a diaper before) and just assured me, a first time mom, that I won't break this new little human. But beyond that, probably would have been annoying. You really do need some peace and quiet time with your new bundle...I didn't start really having guests until after she was a month old.

She's coming back with the second child to, but she will be staying for a week or longer, but this time her focus is to keep my oldest busy.


----------



## Kittycat155

My Mom WOULD be very helpful and I do not want her around past a few hours so I think your very right in saying no. Between you and husband you will be fine. I know my husband will be a little more hands off due to him being raised in a culture where men just do not do much. But I know he will be willing to make me simple food or grab things/do wash. He is great if you give him a detailed play by play and I need to remember that when I need help! You know you husbands style and keep that in mind when your sooooooo tired! 

Baby was active so much last night. All feet on the right under ribs. Hiccups 2 times last night. I will SO miss them. The kicks at times still feel awkward but think cause of location being so far out it feels like it will fall out or fall into my back.


----------



## sprite30

I agree with ashley in that if the mother has a specific focus or goal in mind like caring for the oldest or even caring for the dogs and doing dishes then sure it's great to have the help but if you don't set those boundaries ahead of time it would probably be a bit frustrating like ok mom give me my baby so I can learn this stuff. Since this is my dh's and is first we won't be inviting anyone into our home for at least 2 weeks. I won't be working and the house is spotless at the moment so there really is no other reasons for us to need help. I've got my crockpot ready and my list of dinners to make and I plan in doing a big grocery shopping trip so we have lots of meats and pantry items on stock but I'll have no problem asking my sister to run to the grocery store and drop me off some items but realistically there would be no reason for her to stay overnight for that. And we always have paper plates and cups and forks on hand and I have those handy dandy crockpot liners so by right dishes shouldn't be too much of an issue. Idk maybe I'm being naive ...feel free to set me straight but I've always been the type that my space is my space


----------



## CharmedKirsty

GeralynB I'm sure mother would soon do your head in. Those mothering instincts will kick in when baby arrives.

I hope my baby is not late. I saw the OB baby has was head down but she now believes she is transverse.


----------



## busytulip

Geralyn-I would definitely stand your ground; especially since she only lives 30 minutes away-there is no need for her to come stay with you. I think your approach with letting her know that you guys just need time to yourselves to bond and create a routine sounds like a great idea and a loving way to break the news to her.

Lauraemily-that is fantastic that you and baby are healthy and that baby is doing so well with their weight. Hooray for only 3 weeks 'til mat leave!

My husband is convinced that I will go into labor early. Last night he predicted that it would be somewhere around 35 weeks. I hope not, I'd really like to make it to term this time. I guess we'll see when LO decides to make an appearance.

The baby had the hiccups for nearly 15 minutes this morning, it was adorable. But I also felt kind of badly that they went on so long, I know I get irritated when I have hiccups for so long.

We finally picked out a car seat and I plan on ordering it later this afternoon. Now if we could just decide on names. LOL Please tell me I am not alone in this dilemma.


----------



## fides

staceymxxx said:


> Is anyone else convinced their baby will be early? i totally am x

well, I am :haha: it's really strange, though, knowing I won't be even nearing my due date this time, considering my boys came 13 and 18 days late. I feel like I'm cheating by going to 38 weeks at the latest - that's a full month of pregnancy that I get to skip out on this time!


----------



## RcdM

rbourre - totally know what you mean about your baby already being so much bigger than your last since they were early! It's a crazy thought but also so exciting. 

sprite30 - not sure where you are but I love the Costco Kirkland brand diapers, you have to buy them in bulk obviously but they are SO much cheaper than the name brands and in my opinion work just as well. It was like $36 for 180 diapers last time I bought some. Which for name brands you get like 72 diapers for the same price. I did try the Target brand and they leaked a lot overnight for my dd. She'd wake up being soaking wet, it never seemed to bother her but sometimes it would leak onto the sheets so I stopped buying that brand. Luvs aren't bad. I will say I prefer Pampers for newborns when they're still having explosive diapers. Pampers seem to just keep it all in, while with Huggies and Luvs we've had blow outs all the way up the back! So I'm sticking with pampers for the first 6 months or so and then will switch to the Costco Kirkland brand when baby starts eating baby food and the poops are less runny lol. 

kiki28 - I got my whooping cough vaccine on Tuesday and even today my arm is still a little sore, feels like I got punched! But other than that no other side effects. 

I'm 33 weeks today! So exciting. I had the weirdest dream last night. When I have to pee in the middle of the night I always have dreams that I'm on this endless quest to find a bathroom and I can't LOL. Or I can find one but for some reason the pee won't come out, and then I wake up and think holy crap I have to pee so bad haha. But last night I had a dream I found a toilet but I couldn't pee, but I felt something coming out and I wiped and it was a lot of bright red blood. And I was super scared and I went to call my doctor. Then I woke up and felt relieved and realized I really had to pee. Haha.

My stomach has been sore lately too, it feels like bruised on the inside and when the baby kicks it hurts like he's just kicking a bruise. And I'm still having severe stinging belly button pain. I feel like I can see a line developing above my belly button and up my belly but it is really off center. It's very very faint but I can see it. Does anyone else have a linea nigra that's not quite in the middle?


----------



## hopettc3

I'm 33 weeks today too! Less than 50 days to go! 
My braxton hicks have really increased. I keep trying to drink more water and I've definitely been taking it easy, but it doesn't seem to help. The contractions can be painful and I feel pressure in my bum. They have even started waking me up at night. I had told my dr about it at my last appointment, but she just brushed it off and said it was normal. I've had two pregnancies before and they were never like this. I know its not labor because I know how painful those contractions are, but these could possibly be dilating me as well. I just want a little reassurance that everything is ok and baby is not going to come too early!


----------



## staceymxxx

GeralynB said:


> Now that I'm getting closer to baby being here I'm getting anxiety about my mom being overbearing. She keeps saying she wants to come and help with the baby and i really don't want anyone staying with us those first weeks when we bring baby home. I feel like I want DH, myself, baby, and our 2 dogs to get into a routine and having someone else there will just disrupt that. Am I wrong to think that we can do it ourselves without help?? And the other thing is my mom is not really that helpfulit's not like she would do things around the house laundry, dishes, cooking, etc that would be helpful. She would just want to always be with the baby and I feel like that is our DH and my bonding time with baby.

Oh i'm in a similar situation... i may come across really nasty with this but its not at all. OH stepmum is taking over shes never had children and is acting like i'm just a surrogate mum for baby, she is buying horrible clothes knowing i hate them and has done some knitting for baby.. she has done a beautiful shawl for baby and said she will bring it to hospital when she comes to see him, i told her we don't want anyone at all knowing i'm in labour not even parents, only person will know is my brother as he is looking after my dogs so then she said "but how will i know?!" like she has rights, shes only been married to his father for a year she has no rights and she said she has to come to the hospital to see baby straight away, she is not and she won't be seeing baby until i'm ready and we are all settled down so then OH father said to him infront of me "well just text me and dont tell anyone else" i'm sick of her trying to take my baby away and hes not even here yet, she is on about taking him on his first day trip to seaside, first holiday, first xmas the lot.. she is really stressing me out and i can just see me going mad - big time x

OH and she tried naming him and made a racist comment about what my babys name sounds like shortened!!!!


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> I agree with ashley in that if the mother has a specific focus or goal in mind like caring for the oldest or even caring for the dogs and doing dishes then sure it's great to have the help but if you don't set those boundaries ahead of time it would probably be a bit frustrating like ok mom give me my baby so I can learn this stuff. Since this is my dh's and is first we won't be inviting anyone into our home for at least 2 weeks. I won't be working and the house is spotless at the moment so there really is no other reasons for us to need help. I've got my crockpot ready and my list of dinners to make and I plan in doing a big grocery shopping trip so we have lots of meats and pantry items on stock but I'll have no problem asking my sister to run to the grocery store and drop me off some items but realistically there would be no reason for her to stay overnight for that. And we always have paper plates and cups and forks on hand and I have those handy dandy crockpot liners so by right dishes shouldn't be too much of an issue. Idk maybe I'm being naive ...feel free to set me straight but I've always been the type that my space is my space

I feel exactly the same, i think my home is my home and i don't want it turning into a conveyor belt of people. i just want me oh dogs and baby alone for a few days and i'm made to feel like worlds worse person by people, they are ruining my full experience x


----------



## GeralynB

Glad I'm not the only one who feels they want alone time with baby


----------



## StarBrites

I live in Iowa and my mom is driving down from Washington state to be with us for a little bit after the baby is born. She intends to stay for a month or so and I was really excited for that at first because she is tremendous help (cleans, organizes, cooks, helps with babies, etc) but we start to butt heads after being together for a few days, and now I'm a little worried about her being in our space when we are trying to bond with our baby and me getting too annoyed. She is very excited though and since she lives so far away she won't get to see the baby hardly ever. She won't be here at our apartment the entire time however because she plans to go spend time with my sister and my nieces too who are about 2 hours away while she is here visiting. I don't know. I don't even know how to deal with visitors at the hospital. In all honestly I'd rather have no friends come visit at all. I want my dad, my sister, my mom, and his parents, and that's it. DB is really excited though and I know he will want friends to come visit... I'm just.. meh. I want to establish rules for visiting and I feel like that'll be overkill. Like I'd only want visitors the next day, and only for a certain time of day (I'll be breastfeeding and trying to rest) and that if they are smokers they can't come if they've smoked before visiting.. they have to be clean of cigarette smoke, and they can't stay very long, can't come if they've been around sick people or someone in their home is sick, and I won't want any children there... is that just asking too much though? And don't even get me started on home visitors.. I honestly want no one coming to our apartment for like a month or so after she is born...


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I seem to be the odd one out here. My MIL is coming pretty much when we call her to come up to two weeks before the birth and staying until we kick her out and I couldn't be more okay with this! We live 5 to 8 hours away from anyone we know and love and any help won't come as easy as a short phone call and a quick drive away. I am definitely going to need help with my dogs as one needs to be walked and I'm not sure if I'll be able to right away. 

Plus I really love my MIL, she is definitely like a second mother to me.


----------



## rbourre

My in laws live less than 10 minutes from me, but my mother in law has already said she will take our 2 year old every weekend for a little while if we want so we have time alone with baby. My daughter absolutely loves her grandma and loves staying there so we will let her go sometimes, but not every weekend.

I don't mind visitors, especially after my husband goes back to work. I have a friend with a 2 week old and our first kids are only 2 weeks apart, and another friend who is due in January and our first kids love to play together even though they are 2 years apart (her son is 4). We will get together and have play dates.


----------



## sprite30

Just ordered my breast pump just in case I decide to give it a go. I probably will but I'm still on the fence about it. I guess my hospital really pushes it so if I have the right support and it's not crazy hard then I just might exclusively pump. I'm taking my own bottles with me to the hospital tho...is that weird? My bil keeps telling me they give everything at the hospital but wouldn't you want the baby to get used to the items you intend to use rather then giving them one brand for 1-3 days and then possibly switching when you get home?

Those allowing visitors I wish you luck lol I'm sure it will all work out I think it makes a huge difference if you actually want the person there or not but like I said set those boundaries now. Tell them exactly what you need from them and follow thru with it. I say now that I don't want visitors but I'm sure my sister will be here every chance she gets but I'll be sure to send her away too lol 

I had a great day of shopping today bought a baby book for footprints which I was debating on even buying but when I saw this one I just had to have it. I bought pacifier clips, a pacifier case, a formula dispenser, closet organizer things, and those 1-12 month belly stickers for pictures, I bought some car seat toys that clip on..for some reason the bouncer seat I bought didn't have any attached. I bought a tub of formula just out of excitement. And I got the cutest photo albums for $1 it's a mini one only holds 100 photos but that's good enough for me I'm bad with getting pictures developed anyway....and now the top thing on my list is a new camera....ahh that's gonna drive me crazy.

Any suggestions on a good nursing bra....just in case I might need that too. And of course I know nothing about them or brands or anything.


----------



## AshleyLK

With my first we didn't even tell anyone we had the baby! I didn't want anyone up at the hospital. The day after I had her, I called my parents and my husband's parents to come up and cisit, but instructed them to not share the word she had arrived. Alot of you ladies sound alot like how I was/am. I just wanted the experience to be serene and calm. 

Now....I Know of people who have an audience for their birth and hospital stays...kids, friends, cousins, parents, everyone is at the hospital! This just wasn't for me!


----------



## hopettc3

I will have my mom here when I have the baby. I have two little girls and my mom will be staying at home with them while I am in the hospital. I'm having a c-section so I know that I'll need someone to be with the kids and dh stays with me in the hospital because it can be hard the first night when I can barely move to get baby in and out of the bassinet. I love having my mom around because she will help with cooking and cleaning. Dh and I haven't talked to his dad and stepmom since June due to some issues we had with them. Dh decided that we didn't need the stress especially while I'm pregnant. I'm not sure whether he will call them after the baby is born or not. He told me he doesn't want to, but I feel like we should make a quick obligatory call and then its up to them what they want to do. I don't believe they will come and visit because we've been living here for 4 years and they haven't come once, even when we offered to pay for their flight. 

sprite: I agree with you. I'll be taking a bottle and I have bought some formula to take to the hospital just in case breastfeeding doesn't go well (I've had problems in the past). I know they use a certain brand in the hospital and I would prefer to take the one that I'll be using at home. They say you shouldn't switch brands of formula because baby's tummy can't handle the change or it takes a while for baby to get used to the new one.


----------



## lauraemily17

Can't see where you are sprite but in uk hospitals they have all main branded formula in the small newborn pre-made bottles. When breastfeeding go so bad my son refused to even try and feed from me I was able to choose what formula we gave him. (Aptimil being our choice) we then used another 2 different bottles and teats at home without any problem with confusion, we finally settled with avent natural so closer to breastfeeding as I managed to establish combi feeding.


----------



## ljo1984

^ not all hospitals. I've heard from some people some hospitals ask you to provide your own and I think you can buy them starter sets where there individually bottled like the ones they provide in hospitals. I don't know if ours provide as I was bf both mine and this time I won't be going to hospital, but I've def heard some don't provide anymore, although few and far between. X


----------



## kiki28

Feeling better today :) 

I'm another one with an issue with my mother. It's her first grandchild and I know she is excited but everything has got to be about her and our baby. I've told her repeatedly that I only want my OH with me when I give birth but she is adamant that she is going to turn up there. 

My OH already has two older children and I really want them to be the first to meet their little brother as they are with us full time but trying to get my mum to understand this has been a nightmare. I get that she is excited but I want some time for me and OH to bond with little one and get him settled into our family before we have visitors.

I am seriously considering not telling anyone when I go into labour to give us some time with little one!


----------



## vickyandchick

Stacey she sounds like a complete nightmare, I would have snapped by now.

My plan is that once he's here then my mum and OH can ring people and tell them but I don't want people visiting the hospital because I want some alone time for us as a family, then once I've been home 2 or 3 days then family can come and visit because I know I can order them to make me lots of cups of tea or to piss off when I've had enough and they'll understand:haha:

Also here is my 34+3 bump:cloud9: My tattoo did use to face to the side and not down but oh well:dohh::haha:
 



Attached Files:







34.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 12









20140822_203535_resized.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 15


----------



## staceymxxx

She is Vicky, I don't know what has made me more mad the fact she tried naming him, she wants him for all his firsts like xmaa day, walking , holidays etc or he racist comment about his name been shortened... I've had enough of her I feel like a ticking time bomb about to go off! How are you doing x


----------



## lauraemily17

ljo1984 said:


> ^ not all hospitals. I've heard from some people some hospitals ask you to provide your own and I think you can buy them starter sets where there individually bottled like the ones they provide in hospitals. I don't know if ours provide as I was bf both mine and this time I won't be going to hospital, but I've def heard some don't provide anymore, although few and far between. X

We must have been lucky. He was on neonatal when he had his first though & I guess they really need to have that option. But the ward also gave us one for a night feed back on the ward. I assumed that it was pretty standard.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I'd presume it'd be on nicu as standard but post natal it's not everywhere as some trusts don't provide. But think most do though. X


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I seem to be the odd one out here. My MIL is coming pretty much when we call her to come up to two weeks before the birth and staying until we kick her out and I couldn't be more okay with this! We live 5 to 8 hours away from anyone we know and love and any help won't come as easy as a short phone call and a quick drive away. I am definitely going to need help with my dogs as one needs to be walked and I'm not sure if I'll be able to right away.
> 
> Plus I really love my MIL, she is definitely like a second mother to me.

Your not alone! I love my mil-she's great! She's coming to stay at 38 weeks so we can go off to hospital and have someone watch the girls. She's lovely and it's a real help. 

:) 

Is it beginning to sink on with everyone that you'll have a new baby soon? I saw a really cute newborn today, made me realise how small and cute they are :)


----------



## rbourre

It hasn't sunk in yet that I am going to have a baby soon. It feels like I am just buying all this stuff just to stick it in a room and close the door. 

I went to a mom to mom sale today looking for the last few things I need for baby. I got a few more sleepers and 4 bibs for him, but it was so busy that it was hard to really look. I was hoping to find a changing pad for the dresser and a diaper bag but no luck.


----------



## staceymxxx

Yep its sinking in for me the closer it gets the more emotional i become, i've got last major bits for hospital bag today and i could of cried i'm that excited, scared, nervous and over whelmed all in one lol! x


----------



## newlywed2013

It's sinking in for me. Especially when I look at the bassinet in our bedroom! Soon it won't be occupied by a teddy bear!

Anyone else find time to all of a sudden be draaaaaaagging?


----------



## sprite30

Omg is it sinking in, especially bc I feel like baby really could come any day. My bils gf just had her baby at 36 weeks so realistically if I have her in 2 weeks it'll be nerve wracking, I've still got to buy a camera lol

We had a very uneventful day today I actually had a chance to sit down and enjoy some time of not doing anything. And then I just started to think about all the things I still need to do, which isn't much but it seems like I just keep adding stuff to the list as I'm crossing off things. We tried to do a bit of shopping today but I couldn't make my mind up on anything. I'm starting to hate shopping anymore, I think I'll just buy everything online from now on lol

Lauraemily, I am in the us and to the best of my knowledge they do have all the major brands in single serve bottles with disposable nipples but we know we'd like to try avent brand bottles first and we know we'd like to try a generic brand of formula, which I know they won't have at the hospital. To simplify things I'm sure I could just show up at the hospital and take what they give me but I'm way to organized and a planner to do that LOL. 

Anyone else taking a breastfeeding class? The offer them here at babiesrus for $25 and with the hospital for $30 so I'm debating it. I also get 6 free consults once baby is born and the hospital offers a Mondays bfing mothers group for free that I just might go to. Guess it depends if I have time or not.


----------



## AshleyLK

sprite30 said:


> Omg is it sinking in, especially bc I feel like baby really could come any day. My bils gf just had her baby at 36 weeks so realistically if I have her in 2 weeks it'll be nerve wracking, I've still got to buy a camera lol
> 
> We had a very uneventful day today I actually had a chance to sit down and enjoy some time of not doing anything. And then I just started to think about all the things I still need to do, which isn't much but it seems like I just keep adding stuff to the list as I'm crossing off things. We tried to do a bit of shopping today but I couldn't make my mind up on anything. I'm starting to hate shopping anymore, I think I'll just buy everything online from now on lol
> 
> Lauraemily, I am in the us and to the best of my knowledge they do have all the major brands in single serve bottles with disposable nipples but we know we'd like to try avent brand bottles first and we know we'd like to try a generic brand of formula, which I know they won't have at the hospital. To simplify things I'm sure I could just show up at the hospital and take what they give me but I'm way to organized and a planner to do that LOL.
> 
> Anyone else taking a breastfeeding class? The offer them here at babiesrus for $25 and with the hospital for $30 so I'm debating it. I also get 6 free consults once baby is born and the hospital offers a Mondays bfing mothers group for free that I just might go to. Guess it depends if I have time or not.


I had never taken one, but as an experienced breast feeder, I now know it would have been beneficial. I learned as I went along, but these classes will help you to understand things ahead of time. Kinda putting you ahead of the game. There's lots of little tricks and tips people pick up along the way and it's always nice when they share that info. You could also talk to friends who opted to breastfeed. Great source of info!


----------



## zephyr

Time is flying for me, I do wish it would slow down.
ive been very busy though and most days come to an end pretty quickly then before I know it im at the end of the week.

this weekend my daughter had her highland dance production on with the local pipe band at the theater so we had been busy leading up to that. Yesterday alone I was gone from 9am in the morning till almost 11pm! 
next weekend theres a dance comp on, im unsure if we are going or not but it will be my last weekend with plans.
hopefully I can rest and time will drag after then!

my midwife is coming tomorrow and at my last appointment she said we will do a birth plan so im excited for tomorrows appointment.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm going to a breast feeding class on 11th Sep. it's part of my antenatal classes - I have 3 antenatal evening classes, an all day one, a breast feeding class and a postnatal one about 6 weeks afterwards. I've had 2 so far and I'm finding them really useful as well as meeting local people due at the same time. We've organised a couple of nights out in the next 2 weeks which should be fun! 

I feel like time is dragging and I can't wait to meet her but on the other hand I'm enjoying being pregnant and my hospital bag isn't packed and I don't have everything for baby yet so I need her to stay in there for a few more weeks! I'm going to try and sort the remaining things this weekend. My DH is busy digging the foundations for our extension so I don't feel I can nest yet while everything is in chaos! 

When is the right time to buy nursing bras? I know they continue growing so I want to make sure I get measured as late as possible to avoid having to buy more at different sizes but conscious it's getting close now! I also don't have any nursing tops yet.


----------



## ljo1984

I just got nursing sleep bras to wear then got fitted for a proper nursing bra once my boobs had chilled out and feeding was established (around 6 weeks).


----------



## lauraemily17

Breast feeding classes are great for starter tips and worth doing but i found they put a little too much of a rose tinted glasses look on the subject and only taught one way to hold the baby, tummy to mummy. The help and support I received from mws & lactation consultants afterwards was a lot more helpful. Breastfeeding for most people is hard for the first few weeks, that's ok and completely normal but I felt like a failure when he wouldn't latch straight away when doing what I thought was exactly what I learnt from the classes. There's also a range of positions to hold a baby which may work out better in the early weeks. In my case big boobs & baby with a particularly tiny mouth & tongue tie (we later learnt) meant the rugby ball hold was required. Changed our world learning that one!


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> It's sinking in for me. Especially when I look at the bassinet in our bedroom! Soon it won't be occupied by a teddy bear!
> 
> Anyone else find time to all of a sudden be draaaaaaagging?

Yessssss!!! Dragging! 



Loopy Laura said:


> I'm going to a breast feeding class on 11th Sep. it's part of my antenatal classes - I have 3 antenatal evening classes, an all day one, a breast feeding class and a postnatal one about 6 weeks afterwards. I've had 2 so far and I'm finding them really useful as well as meeting local people due at the same time. We've organised a couple of nights out in the next 2 weeks which should be fun!
> 
> I feel like time is dragging and I can't wait to meet her but on the other hand I'm enjoying being pregnant and my hospital bag isn't packed and I don't have everything for baby yet so I need her to stay in there for a few more weeks! I'm going to try and sort the remaining things this weekend. My DH is busy digging the foundations for our extension so I don't feel I can nest yet while everything is in chaos!
> 
> When is the right time to buy nursing bras? I know they continue growing so I want to make sure I get measured as late as possible to avoid having to buy more at different sizes but conscious it's getting close now! I also don't have any nursing tops yet.

The only nursing tops I have are a couple of tank tops. I am hoping there are nice long sleeve nursing tops that I can find closer to the time. As for the nursing bras I just bought cheap ones last time and plan on reusing them this time. And they are the same size I was at the end of pregnancy. You will get huge and engorge for a few weeks but then it will settle back down.



lauraemily17 said:


> Breast feeding classes are great for starter tips and worth doing but i found they put a little too much of a rose tinted glasses look on the subject and only taught one way to hold the baby, tummy to mummy. The help and support I received from mws & lactation consultants afterwards was a lot more helpful. Breastfeeding for most people is hard for the first few weeks, that's ok and completely normal but I felt like a failure when he wouldn't latch straight away when doing what I thought was exactly what I learnt from the classes. There's also a range of positions to hold a baby which may work out better in the early weeks. In my case big boobs & baby with a particularly tiny mouth & tongue tie (we later learnt) meant the rugby ball hold was required. Changed our world learning that one!

At the birthing class I went to they touched on breast feeding and she really pushed the football hold too! She said it was the best hold for a new mom because you can see baby's mouth and control the head.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I just had a breastfeeding class yesterday, and while I thought it might have been a waste of time in the beginning I'm super glad I went! The class I took was informative about all different techniques and made sure to stress that not every woman is comfortable using the same technique and not all women will get it right away. 

It's not quite sinking in for me yet. Sometimes it hits me and I freak out a little, but usually it feels like something that will never come.


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone else exhausted?? I have zero energy and even the simplest tasks seem to use up any energy I have. I'm also feeling huge and have definitely started to waddle a bit. My lower back is starting to really hurt. I'm not looking forward to these next 9 weeks as I hear it only gets worse.


----------



## vickyandchick

I am still in complete denial about everything, even when he's moving and kicking like crazy I'm just like yep this is what my body does now:wacko:
I just think cause I've been pregnant sooo long it seems like it's never going to happen. I still need to wash his stuff and buy everything for my hospital bag, 37 days and counting...


----------



## newlywed2013

exhausted over here! And it doesn't help that I slept with the fan in my face the other night and ended up with some kind of head cold! Ick!

When does everyone plan on installing carseats? Hubby seems to think it will take 2 seconds and doesn't see the point in installing it early. I believe otherwise!


----------



## StarBrites

newlywed2013 said:


> exhausted over here! And it doesn't help that I slept with the fan in my face the other night and ended up with some kind of head cold! Ick!
> 
> When does everyone plan on installing carseats? Hubby seems to think it will take 2 seconds and doesn't see the point in installing it early. I believe otherwise!

We finally got ours out of the box today and will be installing it possibly next week sometime and then taking the car to the fire station to make sure it's done properly!


----------



## rbourre

We won't be installing the car seat for probably another 5 weeks unless baby comes earlier. We have to move our daughters car seat and it's more inconvenient once it's moved so we are leaving it as late as possible. We've both installed car seats quite a few times so it won't take too long to get it done.

Baby was really going nuts earlier at my in laws house. We go there on Sundays for dinner and after dinner, he was kicking and moving around a lot. I've been on the go pretty much all weekend so I didn't feel a lot of the really big movements over the last couple of days. He was still moving, but it was a lot smaller movements which is normal on days where I am busy.


----------



## sprite30

I'm not exhausted just yet tho I do feel I'm running on a bit of adrenaline right now. I'm trying to get to bed early when I can and sleep in right up until I absolutely need to get up for work and even taking a 20 min nap in the afternoon because I have this constant feeling of needing to do some thing. 

My allergies are kicking my butt today I helped a friend move....well I should say I hung out with her while she loaded my SUV with her things so she didn't have to make a million trips but she has a cat and I have allergies to cats so I'm all stuffy right now and that combined with this feeling out of breathe is not a good combination.

I've decided I'm def signing up for a breastfeeding class. I bought a nursing bra today and then got on this thread and it never dawned on me that I might actually go up a size so maybe I'll return it while I still can for something more giving. 

I would have loved to have the car seat installed already as the one we has has this fancy base that need to be hooked somewhere in the car and guess who has no clue how to install it.....you guessed it...me. I wouldn't love to get it out of her bedroom so I can have some more room but I helped my friend today so there was no sense in rushing to install just to take it out for the day. That will be on my list of things to do this week and I'm def taking it to the police station so they can inspect it bc there is just way too many options, buckles and crap on this thing to trust myself lol


----------



## kiki28

33 weeks today :) eeek not long to go now!

I had Braxton hicks last night so bad they woke me up :( thought I was going into labour but after an hour it all went away again!


----------



## newlywed2013

32 Weeks today, and about to head in to our local urgent care because I am pretty sure I have a sinus infection,:(


----------



## StarBrites

35 weeks here :)


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> 32 Weeks today, and about to head in to our local urgent care because I am pretty sure I have a sinus infection,:(

Aww man newlywed that sucks, I hope they're able to give you something to make you feel better and you get better soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-happy 33 weeks. Glad the BH calmed down. 

Newlywed-happy 32 weeks. Get well soon :flower: try take it easy when your get back from urgent care.

Starbrites-happy 35 weeks!! 

And happy new week to anyone else who's moved weeks today! :)


----------



## RcdM

Still hasn't sunk in for me yet! I see babies and I think about how I will have another in less than 6 weeks and for some reason it just doesn't seem real at all. I don't know that it ever will until he is actually in my arms. But I am so excited because this last week we finally got the carpet put in, baseboards put in (well my moms husband did them for us!), crib set up, dresser put in, I washed all the clothes and sheets and blankets and sorted and put everything away, and it finally looks like an actual nursery! We still need a few small things like new blinds but overall it's like 80% done and it feels so good. 

We will not be installing the car seat until the day before we go in for my c-section, because like rbourre said, dd's carseat is currently in the middle on the back seats and I don't want to move that one until it's absolutely necessary. It really does only take a couple minutes to put in the base. If I happen to go into labor sooner, we'll just throw the base in the trunk and DH will install it later when it's about time to go home.


----------



## rbourre

I mostly packed our hospital bags today and an overnight bag for my daughter to stay at my in laws. I have to add snacks, a camera (which I am hoping to get a new one before then), comfy pants and a couple more shirts closer to the date but I will have to wear them before then. My daughters bag still needs a bunch of stuff but I can't pack her teddy bears and night light yet because she needs them still. Baby's bag is done though, although I feel like I packed him way too much. I put in warmer clothes and lighter clothes in NB and 0-3 months since we don't know what size he will be in and don't know what the weather will be like.


----------



## kel21

Well I'm glad I had my hospital bag mostly packed! We got to practice going to the hospital last night. Luckily I stopped contracting on my own, but after 2 hours of consistent 3-4 min appart contractions my midwife told us to come in. Ended up contracting like that for 4 hours! She checked me twice and my cervix never changed (I am 1 cm dilated on the outside, fully closed on the inside) and they eventually stopped. I am so glad to be home and for my lo to still be cooking on the inside! 

And it all happened because I was stupid and let myself be guilted into doing more than I should. I married into a go gett em family, they never stop! Lol. So when it was decided at 3 in the afternoon (hottest time of day, it was about 90 degrees) that the whole family was going to go outside and paint a small building I was expected to do it too. And I know I could have begged off, citing the fact that something like this could happen if I over do it, but they would have looked at me like I was just finding an excuse to be lazy. Well I can guarantee that nobody will be asking me to do anything until I deliver now! Not fun, but glad it was a false alarm!


----------



## vickyandchick

Today is my birthday and I am not feeling 22 at all, I feel fat and pregnant:haha:
Definitely a big difference to my 21st last year..


----------



## newlywed2013

So glad you're okay kel!


Afm, definitely a sinus infection and I am on a ten day prescription for amoxicillin. Joy!


----------



## noshowjo

I'm gonna sleep in my spare room for a few days . I'm so tired and my husband goes to fed after 1 am every night which wakes me . Then I'm up all night . 
So iv got some chick films ready for DVDs in bed in the spare room in peace . Hehe


----------



## La Mere

I'll be 33 weeks on Wednesday! Time seems to be flying by! I feel huge and I still have 7 weeks to go! I have a feeling I might go a little early, but who knows? lol. I think baby is going through a bit of a growth spurt  Been active but not crazy acrobatic active, lol. Did my prenatal check, fundal height is right at 33.5 cm and baby's heart rate is 144. Been getting BH contractions a lot more frequently and more intensely, but thankfully I can walk through it and it goes away. My lower back has been super duper sore and my sciatic nerve has been giving me problems as baby has gotten bigger, just thankful I only have problems with it when pregnant. That's all I can think of to update you ladies on, lol


----------



## busytulip

Newlywed- that sucks! I hope that you start feeling better soon!!

Vickyandchick- Happy Birthday! 

Kel-How scary! I am glad that things calmed down without any intervention. Stay put LO. Are you feeling alright today?

AFM: The baby's movements are SO strong they actually hurt. Part of me feels relief that they are so active, but my abdomen is becoming fairly sore. I think that the baby is at an awkward angle as well and that seems to make things worse. I will definitely be bringing it up at my next appointment as I have tried everything: rest, hydration, Tylenol, rocking, various position changes, even having my husband apply some counter pressure last night didn't seem to help very long. Walking for more than a few minutes is just awful. I've heard that you can get bruises from some good knocks, has anyone else dealt with painful movements?


----------



## sprite30

Oh wow Kel, that's so good that your contractions stopped on their own and good to call and go in to be checked just to be safe. I know exactly what you mean about marrying I to a go get me family and dh did something similar to me yesterday too. I decided that I would be a good friend and let my friend use my SUV to move I to her new house and we went over and I basically just stood around until the loaded it all up and then we made two trips well apparently dh felt that if I could help a friend move that surely I'd be ok to go to the amusement park. ..yeah not a good idea. I prob would have been ok if it was flat land but walking down hill and then right back up with no rest really did a number on me. Not only was I so sore afterwards but I couldn't catch my breathe and today my feet feel like they're broke. I felt like I was having bhs the whole drive home and he even tried to get me to go on the Ferris wheel. I'm so glad I refused. My dh is seriously delirious right now he seems to think it will be a good idea to go camping and take our boat out when I'm 37 weeks ...I was like uhh no my doctor told me not to be more then an hour away from the hospital after 34 weeks, which is a total lie but it sounds great to me. 

So I def feel for you kel21, I'm not trying to be dramatic by any means but geez I wish people had some compassion without me having to even say oh no sorry I can't do that.


----------



## GeralynB

My DH has been very understanding when I tell him I can't do certain things but I think in the back of his mind he's like "is she kidding" I seriously get so tired after like an hour of doing things around the house. It uses up all my energy and then I'm done. And the best was the other day I started crying bc I was so frustrated about how tired I was getting. My hormones have def been crazy the last couple weeks and I cry for pretty much no reason


----------



## staceymxxx

Happy birthday Vicky xx


----------



## staceymxxx

I honestly feel like baby is going to come anyday, i wake up and think "is today the day" I've felt sick for a few days right at beginning and thats it but now i feel sick most of the time, apparently its hormones getting ready for his appearance x


----------



## zephyr

Happy birthday Vicky!


----------



## RcdM

Sorry about being sick newlywed! I had a sinus infection a few months ago and it was no fun at all. But I tried to look at the positive side - maybe this means you're getting the sickness overwith now, building up more immunities and you won't have to worry about getting sick again for a while once baby is here! I'd much rather be sick while pregnant than sick with a newborn lol. 

DH is usually pretty good about understanding my limits, but I agree with you all, I think sometimes in the back of their mind they think we're just making excuses. But I have definitely overdone things a few times, insisting I am fine and yes I'm pregnant but not disabled and I don't need help. But my problem is I feel fine, so I end up feeling like I'm superwoman and forget I still need to take it easy. I did way too much the other day and that was the only time I think I've ever really had braxton hicks - my feet were throbbing, I felt like I had been hit by a bus, and my stomach was cramping like crazy. So now I know I need to take it easy even when I think I'm fine to do something, or accept help with people offer. I think it's a pride thing!


----------



## Laelani

Wow you ladies have been talking loads since I last checked in a few days ago. The last few days have been super busy!!! My parents are under renovations with their house and the renovations they are doing weren't even supposed to be in progress yet but due to some wiring issues it had to be done asap to ensure the house doesn't burn down. So they are both super stressed about getting it done and how slow the process is so they are very on edge and it's a bit frustrating for OH and I to be around that a lot. Anyway in the midst of all of this we had a community bingo baby shower and a family baby shower both yesterday. It was a super long day but I am glad that we did both in the same day otherwise it would have been much more of a headache. Overall though we did pretty well and are somewhat ready for this baby to arrive. :) Though I have to say I will be very glad when these next 5 weeks are over and he is here. I am super uncomfortable these days. :(


----------



## sprite30

Just woke up from a nap, the tiredness really hit me today. And I just realized I have my 34 week appt tomorrow morning. I wonder what they'll do. Same as all the rest? Weight, bp, urine and hb? I think once I get to 36 weeks then they are weekly. I'm getting excited now were moving right along here. I ate dinner before I layed down for a nap and now I'm feeling like I should go make myself some more food. Very hungry today.lol


----------



## Baby3onboard

35 weeks today. Ankles and feet are staying VERY swollen. If I wear tennis shoes they are better, but let's face it- I can't wear them everyday. Plus, if I wait until too late to put tennis shoes on, I can barely tie them. Hubby told me to take it easy today, but that wasn't an option because I had to do laundry and dishes and fix lunch and..... well, you know everything. I'm trying to keep laundry and dishes done so in case I go into labor early I can come home to the chores already done. Baby is still moving like crazy, can't believe he has any room to do the things he does. Have felt pretty uncomfortable today and wondered if that was a sign. I have over a week until my next appointment and she will check my cervix then. I'm just hoping for a few more weeks!


----------



## rbourre

It was really hot here today. I took my daughter for a walk to pick up a jacket someone was giving away on a Facebook group and we stopped at the park on the way home. It was so hot that she didn't even want to play and told me it was too hot so we came home and watched The Wiggles in front of the a/c instead. Then tonight, we walked to the splash pad. Now my feet are killing me. I'm sitting here relaxing while my husband makes me a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Jcliff

Been having bad Braxton hicks


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> Just woke up from a nap, the tiredness really hit me today. And I just realized I have my 34 week appt tomorrow morning. I wonder what they'll do. Same as all the rest? Weight, bp, urine and hb? I think once I get to 36 weeks then they are weekly. I'm getting excited now were moving right along here. I ate dinner before I layed down for a nap and now I'm feeling like I should go make myself some more food. Very hungry today.lol

Dang I don't even get urine ;) All I get at mine is weight, bp, hb, and measurements. 
Mine starts doing waist down stuff at 35 weeks and from 36 on I go every week.


----------



## sprite30

Rbourre, it was a bit hot here today too I stayed in all day in the ac. Jcliff, I think I have been too ..I'm not even sure but it's just like a tightening but it's random. 

Since I woke up from my nap I've been researching natural labor...anyone else starting to think about that or their birth plan. I thought watching labors on youtube would be cool until I started watching them and now I'm just thinking oohhh crap lol


----------



## StarBrites

newlywed2013 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Just woke up from a nap, the tiredness really hit me today. And I just realized I have my 34 week appt tomorrow morning. I wonder what they'll do. Same as all the rest? Weight, bp, urine and hb? I think once I get to 36 weeks then they are weekly. I'm getting excited now were moving right along here. I ate dinner before I layed down for a nap and now I'm feeling like I should go make myself some more food. Very hungry today.lol
> 
> Dang I don't even get urine ;) All I get at mine is weight, bp, hb, and measurements.
> Mine starts doing waist down stuff at 35 weeks and from 36 on I go every week.Click to expand...

I don't get urine either unless I request it if I think I have a UTI or something. Just BP, baby HB, weight and measurements. Tomorrow I am having my GBS test though, I wasn't suppose to have an appointment this week but I had a bad UTI that I'm on antibiotics for now so she wanted to see me again and said we can just do it then. My appointments are now weekly after tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## StarBrites

sprite30 said:


> Rbourre, it was a bit hot here today too I stayed in all day in the ac. Jcliff, I think I have been too ..I'm not even sure but it's just like a tightening but it's random.
> 
> Since I woke up from my nap I've been researching natural labor...anyone else starting to think about that or their birth plan. I thought watching labors on youtube would be cool until I started watching them and now I'm just thinking oohhh crap lol

We just finished up our birthing classes tonight. We are doing a natural labor/birth. We learned all the different positions and breathing and everything at our classes! We've already made a birth plan with our doctor. At our hospital they have a big jacuzzi tub that you can labor in, as well as all the birthing balls and the squatting bar for the bed. I'm really hoping I can handle it, lol.


----------



## zephyr

sprite30 said:


> Rbourre, it was a bit hot here today too I stayed in all day in the ac. Jcliff, I think I have been too ..I'm not even sure but it's just like a tightening but it's random.
> 
> Since I woke up from my nap I've been researching natural labor...anyone else starting to think about that or their birth plan. I thought watching labors on youtube would be cool until I started watching them and now I'm just thinking oohhh crap lol

my midwife and I did our birth plan yesterday. As long as labour starts after 37 weeks, we will be having a natural birth at home.
we may or may not have the pool set up, she said I may labour too fast and it may not get done in time.

We kept it pretty simple as I was quite upset when my birth plans went out the window each time, #3 id planned to stay mobile and have a water birth but instead I wound up stuck in bed attached to a fetal monitor and a drip.

We got the main points covered anyways, things like where I will birth and delayed cord clamping etc.
Fingers crossed my body does what its meant to and doesn't stall again.


----------



## ljo1984

Whoop started my leave yesterday  got 3 weeks holiday then a year maternity eeeeeek.
Saw mw yesterday morning too!! Have a uti (according to dipstick) but no symptoms so just gonna flush it out, I normally know about it if I have a uti, odd. She measured me 1cm behind and has refered me for a growth scan which I'm gonna cancel as totally unnecessary, 1cm is debatable (especially when I did it myself later and got 34 :-/ ) if she comes next time (in 2 weeks) and there's static growth fair enough, guidelines says 2cm or more can indicate growth issues. and I'll book a private scan in mean time if I feel worried, but I know it's fine and my instincts never fail me so don't feel it's needed 
Going over home birth stuff at 36 weeks and birth plan.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo-enjoy your maternity leave! Good job they found the uti so it can be treated. You can get them without the nasty symptoms. 

Zephyr-fingers crossed you get your home birth this time just how you plan it 

Starbrites-sure you can handle a natural birth. A jacuzzi sounds great for labour too. I had a water birth with dd2 and was such good pain relief. 

Sprite-I am aiming for a natural birth. With my first I had a pain relief called pethidine, but it just made me feel ill and out of control. Secobd birth I was in water and I had gas and air. I was able to listen to my body and know when to push-ended up a fast labour with no tearing. Hope I can have the same experience again. 

Jcliff-I'm getting braxton hicks too. Particularly at night. The joys of pregnancy!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I normally do get cystitis symptoms. I'm just gonna increase my fluid intake n flush it out I'd rather not take antibiotics unless I really need them.


----------



## GeralynB

Kitchen reno starts today. I really hope it doesn't take longer than the 2 weeks they told us it would take to complete. I am in serious nesting mode and want the house to be clean and in order not under construction.

31 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## rbourre

I was hoping for a natural birth and to use the tubs at the hospital for pain relief. When I met with the nurse last week, she said most likely I will be stuck in a bed with continuous fetal monitoring because of my history. Not so happy about that but it's better to make sure baby is safe.

I almost had a freak out last night when I wiped and saw bright red blood. Then I remembered that my hand slipped while I was showering and I scratched myself down there with my finger nail. The blood was coming exactly from where I scratched and it wasn't that much.


----------



## newlywed2013

I get tons of bh when I overdo it. Usually they hit as I'm standing up, which is really awkward! Sometimes they hit while I'm just walking around, which sucks especially in the store because I have to stop dead until it goes away. 

Being my first baby and I'm quite nervous, I plan on just going to the hospital and getting an epidural and trying to relax.


----------



## ljo1984

rbourre said:


> I was hoping for a natural birth and to use the tubs at the hospital for pain relief. When I met with the nurse last week, she said most likely I will be stuck in a bed with continuous fetal monitoring because of my history. Not so happy about that but it's better to make sure baby is safe.
> 
> I almost had a freak out last night when I wiped and saw bright red blood. Then I remembered that my hand slipped while I was showering and I scratched myself down there with my finger nail. The blood was coming exactly from where I scratched and it wasn't that much.

Oh my god!!! There should be no reason for continuous monitoring, this is a totally different pregnancy, your gonna be full term this time. You can refuse though and ask for intermittent monitoring unless anything crops up from that then you'll reevaluate. And just tell them your going to be active even if you can't get in a tub, things are gonna be easier for you and progress quicker if your up and mobile than stuck on a bed. Drives me mad!


----------



## rbourre

ljo1984 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a natural birth and to use the tubs at the hospital for pain relief. When I met with the nurse last week, she said most likely I will be stuck in a bed with continuous fetal monitoring because of my history. Not so happy about that but it's better to make sure baby is safe.
> 
> I almost had a freak out last night when I wiped and saw bright red blood. Then I remembered that my hand slipped while I was showering and I scratched myself down there with my finger nail. The blood was coming exactly from where I scratched and it wasn't that much.
> 
> Oh my god!!! There should be no reason for continuous monitoring, this is a totally different pregnancy, your gonna be full term this time. You can refuse though and ask for intermittent monitoring unless anything crops up from that then you'll reevaluate. And just tell them your going to be active even if you can't get in a tub, things are gonna be easier for you and progress quicker if your up and mobile than stuck on a bed. Drives me mad!Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm hoping they are wrong and I can use the tub. I am just not liking the idea of being stuck in a bed for who knows how long. I'd even be happy if I can just walk around. She did say I may be able to sit on the birthing ball but that's all she mentioned. I really like the look of the tub, it looks so much more relaxing than an uncomfortable hospital bed.
 



Attached Files:







bc-04.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ljo1984

Just remember it's your body, your baby and your choice if you wanted move about it's your right to do so. ;-) after my first I refused to be in a laying position for my next one full stop, same this time, I can't cope laying down, plus gravity will keep things progressing and helps during pushing


----------



## La Mere

Sprite - I had a natural labor and birth with both of my older children and the plan is for the same at home with this baby. I managed from start to finish without anything at all. 

Jcliff- I've been getting BH really bad lately too. I think I've been over doing it around the house and when running errands, etc. and not making sure I drink enough fluids. On Saturday they were so bad I was on my hands and knees and breathing through it as if I were in labor. I've been having them noticeably since about 12 weeks but they've just gotten stronger and a bit more annoying since then, lol.


----------



## cntrygrl

33 Weeks today! I had my growth ultrasound and checkup today. He's measuring in the 61st percentile, is 5lb 3oz already, and is head down. I'm measuring 34 weeks currently so maybe he'll arrive sooner. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks because they found fluid around his testes. Which doctor said can be common, but I guess they want to make sure it doesn't increase. I have been throwing up after meals a lot lately. Even if I do small portions. It's not very pleasant as I end up dry heaving and peeing myself.

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected at this point. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

ljo1984 said:


> Just remember it's your body, your baby and your choice if you wanted move about it's your right to do so. ;-) after my first I refused to be in a laying position for my next one full stop, same this time, I can't cope laying down, plus gravity will keep things progressing and helps during pushing

Ljo is right... Your body, your baby. I am having a home birth after a traumatic first birth and a c-section for my second... Water birth and no monitoring. GL ... Be your own advocate!


----------



## RcdM

rbourre - yeah I think they should let you do what you want - all they would need to do is take your bp periodically and maybe run some blood work if needed but why does that restrict you to a bed? That's dumb. If your bp starts rising or something else comes up, then maybe getting into the bed with more continuous monitoring would be best, but until there are signs of anything going wrong, there should be no reason you can't try it. 

Goodness ladies I am just a burping machine lately. I am burping SO much, and it usually comes in like 3 burps in a row, and these aren't just your average small belch after a meal. I mean I am burping like a grown man who just downed a huge beer or something! It's all day long, while at work, at home, I even wake up to pee and burp several times once I sit up and the air is forced up. I don't even drink anything carbonated or anything. It's embarrassing! 

I feel this pregnancy has been pretty easy on my body physically. I have been super tired at times, I have leg and foot cramps a lot, minor acid reflux, typical stuff... but overall I don't feel quite like a huge waddling pregnant lady yet. However I feel like it's starting to get that way! By the end of the day it's a struggle to get out of a chair, I feel stiff in my legs and am starting to waddle, and my back pain is amping up. It's actually exciting to experience all this stuff since I didn't get this far in pregnancy with my dd. My c-section is in just over 5 weeks... 38 days... That is so crazy to think! 

I've been eating pretty bad lately and I think my weight gain is increasing fast. How much weight are we supposed to gain in the last month or two? I know the baby gains about 1/2 pound a week... what about us?


----------



## ljo1984

^ it's the baby there after monitoring, with the straps round her bump. They reckon you can still be mobile but it's rubbish (from my experience cause they kept bloody popping off!)
They shouldn't be comparing this pregnancy to your last though, plus you've had a trouble free pregnancy to date. You could maybe get a plan together and be adamant it's stuck to, if anything arises YOU will make the decision of what happens next rather than be told what to do iykwim. And get hubby on board of your plan to advocate for you.  xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

cntrygrl said:


> 33 Weeks today! I had my growth ultrasound and checkup today. He's measuring in the 61st percentile, is 5lb 3oz already, and is head down. I'm measuring 34 weeks currently so maybe he'll arrive sooner. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks because they found fluid around his testes. Which doctor said can be common, but I guess they want to make sure it doesn't increase. I have been throwing up after meals a lot lately. Even if I do small portions. It's not very pleasant as I end up dry heaving and peeing myself.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected at this point. :hugs:

Happy 33 weeks. Glad your baby is growing well :) sorry your throwing up-hope that stops soon :flower:


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> rbourre - yeah I think they should let you do what you want - all they would need to do is take your bp periodically and maybe run some blood work if needed but why does that restrict you to a bed? That's dumb. If your bp starts rising or something else comes up, then maybe getting into the bed with more continuous monitoring would be best, but until there are signs of anything going wrong, there should be no reason you can't try it.
> 
> Goodness ladies I am just a burping machine lately. I am burping SO much, and it usually comes in like 3 burps in a row, and these aren't just your average small belch after a meal. I mean I am burping like a grown man who just downed a huge beer or something! It's all day long, while at work, at home, I even wake up to pee and burp several times once I sit up and the air is forced up. I don't even drink anything carbonated or anything. It's embarrassing!
> 
> I feel this pregnancy has been pretty easy on my body physically. I have been super tired at times, I have leg and foot cramps a lot, minor acid reflux, typical stuff... but overall I don't feel quite like a huge waddling pregnant lady yet. However I feel like it's starting to get that way! By the end of the day it's a struggle to get out of a chair, I feel stiff in my legs and am starting to waddle, and my back pain is amping up. It's actually exciting to experience all this stuff since I didn't get this far in pregnancy with my dd. My c-section is in just over 5 weeks... 38 days... That is so crazy to think!
> 
> I've been eating pretty bad lately and I think my weight gain is increasing fast. How much weight are we supposed to gain in the last month or two? I know the baby gains about 1/2 pound a week... what about us?

I am sure my blood pressure will go up when I am in labour. I just hope they don't want to rush to do another c-section if baby is stable. I am going to really, really try to get them to let me labour and have a vaginal birth. I hope my doctor delivers my baby because he is awesome and very pro vbac. He hasn't even tried to tell me I might need a c-section again, he is sure I will be able to have a vbac. It was the nurse I met with to pre-register at the hospital that said they will probably stick me in a bed to be monitored. My blood pressure rises really easily though so I'm not sure how that is going to go. It will probably be high by the time I get to the hospital when I am in labour. Any pain, stress, being really active, anxiety, etc make it go up to over 140/90, when it's normally about 120/80 or lower.

I am also burping a lot and I don't usually know when they are coming. My mom and sister were over last week and I kept burping very loudly while they were here. Thankfully, they are the type of people to just laugh it off but I kept apologizing. I usually will go to say something and let out a huge burp instead. :dohh:


----------



## sprite30

Aww Rbourre, that's a shame that they would be so strict. We already know that this pregnancy is so different so they should at least give you a chance. I'd be disappointed if I was told the same. Actually the hospital I'm going to doesn't let you labor in the pool unless your water breaks there. If it breaks at home the tub is automatically out which I think is just crap, isn't that the whole point? But they will let you go I to the shower up until the point they have to put an IV in you. I learned all kinds of weird things today when I had my 34 week appt, I'm kind of glad I asked so silly questions because the doc I had today kind of felt like she needed to backtrack alittle. 

So I'm thinking now that I'm going to try to labor as long as I can at home. I've got a million things running through my head right now.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I went to lunch today with a friend and was told I'm starting to waddle. I didn't know I was there yet... I also had to invest in bigger panties today! Not gonna lie they're super comfortable! 

I've been really good otherwise!


----------



## Elsa50501

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I went to lunch today with a friend and was told I'm starting to waddle. I didn't know I was there yet... I also had to invest in bigger panties today! Not gonna lie they're super comfortable!
> 
> I've been really good otherwise!

Waddling started here too! 

I spent 7 hours setting up my classroom, moving furniture into place, and general on my feet work yesterday to get ready for the first day of school next week and I could barely walk by the end of the day.

I was in full waddle by 1 pm, and old lady walking by 4, lol. I didn't even bother walking around after 8 pm (just laid around). 

As for bigger panties, I've been avoiding the issue haha. I noticed that several of mine (mostly the cotton ones) now give me panty lines because they are tight on my legs now. So I've been rotating through the microfiber type fabric ones again and again because they stretch more, lol!

Hey, double bonus, I've kept up with the laundry like a pro, and I can live in denial for a few more weeks about my underwear size. 

I'd like to see a runway waddle of pregnant ladies in their third tri. It would make me so happy hahaha :happydance:.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I was in denial about the panties too, until I put on a pair yesterday that last week were slightly less comfortable than normal but still wearable, and I had to take them off within the hour! I'm totally not disappointed or upset that I gave in so quickly cause dang these are super comfy! Haha

A runway of waddling pregnant ladies would be awesome! Someone needs to make that happen!


----------



## busytulip

I agree, I would love to see some mommas waddling down the runway. And I don't feel an ounce of regret for purchasing larger undies. LOL


----------



## hopettc3

I with you ladies that have the bh! They are horrible and painful! Baby has dropped now so I feel like I have to pee every time I stand up. He had dropped a week ago and then yesterday I felt like he had popped back up. I woke up this morning feeling like he had dropped even lower. I guess I'll find out for sure at my appointment on Friday. 

I purchased the same size panties, but for pregnancy. And I got the ones that are high waisted and can be folded down. I know I'll need them after the baby because they'll put less pressure on my c-section scar. I had to wear one of my regular panties the other day and I wanted to rip them off! They kept digging right in! It motivated me to do the laundry though!


----------



## sprite30

I'm trying so hard not to waddle, i caught myself doing it one day late last week at home and just thought oh no I don't wanna do that. Lol

My undies must be super stretchy because I am actually suprised I'm in the same size.


----------



## kel21

I gave in and bought the new panties 2 weeks ago. I'm wishing I could have spent more time looking at different types in my new size because I ended up with super high waisted granny panties that I'm fairly certain I won't want to wear after! But I had my 8 year old son with me who was having a cow because he was surrounded by bras and panties! Lol. He doesn't even like to walk down the girls toy eisle!

I think I waddle, I feel like I do although no one has pointed it out to me yet.


----------



## rbourre

I bought new underwear like 6 months ago. So much more comfy and I don't even care. I bought 3 packs of just cheap $4 ones (4 in each pack) and a pack for my hospital bag. 

My power went out today for almost 3 hours. I was dying, it was so hot and my daughter was acting crazy.


----------



## sprite30

Kel21 I felt the same way when I took my husband with me to try on nursing bras. Some things are just better done alone lol

Oh no Rbourre that sucks, it was soooo hot here today too i would have been miserable.

I rearranged the nursery/office 3 times today I thought I had it perfect after the second time but after I got off work and I kept so walking past the room I realized when glancing in all you saw was the office stuff so I switched my desk and the crib around so now when you look in you see the crib first. No idea why that bothered me but dh agreed so I moved it all a 3rd time lol



This is the final layout I'm going with and it's a bit weird bc my desk is huge (-adding finding a smaller desk to the top of my to do list) and I need to be able to see the tv when I work and the cable hook up is on the wall where he dresser will go so I'll have to put the tv on top of the dresser.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> RcdM said:
> 
> 
> rbourre - yeah I think they should let you do what you want - all they would need to do is take your bp periodically and maybe run some blood work if needed but why does that restrict you to a bed? That's dumb. If your bp starts rising or something else comes up, then maybe getting into the bed with more continuous monitoring would be best, but until there are signs of anything going wrong, there should be no reason you can't try it.
> 
> Goodness ladies I am just a burping machine lately. I am burping SO much, and it usually comes in like 3 burps in a row, and these aren't just your average small belch after a meal. I mean I am burping like a grown man who just downed a huge beer or something! It's all day long, while at work, at home, I even wake up to pee and burp several times once I sit up and the air is forced up. I don't even drink anything carbonated or anything. It's embarrassing!
> 
> I feel this pregnancy has been pretty easy on my body physically. I have been super tired at times, I have leg and foot cramps a lot, minor acid reflux, typical stuff... but overall I don't feel quite like a huge waddling pregnant lady yet. However I feel like it's starting to get that way! By the end of the day it's a struggle to get out of a chair, I feel stiff in my legs and am starting to waddle, and my back pain is amping up. It's actually exciting to experience all this stuff since I didn't get this far in pregnancy with my dd. My c-section is in just over 5 weeks... 38 days... That is so crazy to think!
> 
> I've been eating pretty bad lately and I think my weight gain is increasing fast. How much weight are we supposed to gain in the last month or two? I know the baby gains about 1/2 pound a week... what about us?
> 
> I am sure my blood pressure will go up when I am in labour. I just hope they don't want to rush to do another c-section if baby is stable. I am going to really, really try to get them to let me labour and have a vaginal birth. I hope my doctor delivers my baby because he is awesome and very pro vbac. He hasn't even tried to tell me I might need a c-section again, he is sure I will be able to have a vbac. It was the nurse I met with to pre-register at the hospital that said they will probably stick me in a bed to be monitored. My blood pressure rises really easily though so I'm not sure how that is going to go. It will probably be high by the time I get to the hospital when I am in labour. Any pain, stress, being really active, anxiety, etc make it go up to over 140/90, when it's normally about 120/80 or lower.
> 
> I am also burping a lot and I don't usually know when they are coming. My mom and sister were over last week and I kept burping very loudly while they were here. Thankfully, they are the type of people to just laugh it off but I kept apologizing. I usually will go to say something and let out a huge burp instead. :dohh:Click to expand...

I constantly burped with dd2. It was my first sign of pregnancy actually..although I'm not sure if it's a recognised symptom or not?!


----------



## kel21

sprite30 said:


> Kel21 I felt the same way when I took my husband with me to try on nursing bras. Some things are just better done alone lol
> 
> Oh no Rbourre that sucks, it was soooo hot here today too i would have been miserable.
> 
> I rearranged the nursery/office 3 times today I thought I had it perfect after the second time but after I got off work and I kept so walking past the room I realized when glancing in all you saw was the office stuff so I switched my desk and the crib around so now when you look in you see the crib first. No idea why that bothered me but dh agreed so I moved it all a 3rd time lol
> 
> View attachment 797343
> 
> 
> This is the final layout I'm going with and it's a bit weird bc my desk is huge (-adding finding a smaller desk to the top of my to do list) and I need to be able to see the tv when I work and the cable hook up is on the wall where he dresser will go so I'll have to put the tv on top of the dresser.

I love the layout. Looks like a good size room!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

When it comes to undies/panties I brought maternity ones at the end of 1st tri in a size bigger than normal because I have gained weight around my hips.


----------



## cntrygrl

I bought a pack of size medium cotton bikini's in my 2nd trimester they still fit and are comfy. I think I'm going to buy a package of black ones for the hospital.


----------



## La Mere

33 weeks today! Baby is the size of a Durian fruit, aprox. 17.2 - 18.7 inches and 4.2 - 5.8 lbs. Only 49 days to go! Last weighed 126.1 lbs, BP was 107/97 (a little higher than normal than usual) and all my measurements for baby were pretty well on. 33.5 cm for fundal height and 144 for baby's HB. Will try to take a bump pic to post later!


----------



## staceymxxx

Baby is 3 5ths engaged :D hope things start moving soon, in so much pain :(


----------



## staceymxxx

Oh and today i had a different midwife who asked if i had antenatal classes yet.... my usual midwife hadn't told me i had to have them 11 weeks ago!!!!! so now we can't have them as its too late. my usual midwife is crap she never tells me anything or answers my questions, todays was lovely she really helped me x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Stacey-your midwife is rubbish! :-( can't you ask to see this better one from now? 

Glad all sounds well with baby :) starting to engage is good. You should find you can breathe deeper now!


----------



## newlywed2013

So all morning I have had quite a bit of pain in my cervix and a lot of mucous. What is this?

Also just had a bm and it hurt alot and when I wiped there was a bit of blood.,I am thinking maybe I tore something during? Idk...


----------



## staceymxxx

Yo_Yo said:


> Stacey-your midwife is rubbish! :-( can't you ask to see this better one from now?
> 
> Glad all sounds well with baby :) starting to engage is good. You should find you can breathe deeper now!

No it means travelling 8 miles on a bus, shes only covered my area as normal midwife is on holiday :( Its actually worse breathing now as hes so long and stretched out lol x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

That's a pain, Stacey :( Is there anything you can do about it now? There's a poster on the wall where I have my mw appointments saying to book them around 20 weeks to take them at 34-36 weeks...I phoned early, around 17 weeks or so, and got the very last place for the ones that are on when I'm 35 and 36 weeks :dohh: We did look at NCT ones but the lady we contacted was really quite pushy...we realised the ones I originally enquired about, we couldn't make one of the dates, and there was no other suitable class, but she kept on emailing suggesting ones miles away etc, which sort of put me off. 

Glad baby is engaging, I hope things happen for you as soon as little man is ready! My little squirt was still free-floating (though head-down) last week at 33+6, will see at my fetal med appointment tomorrow (34+6) if that has changed, though I am still finding it hard to breathe so I don't think baby has engaged much, if at all!


----------



## Elsa50501

sprite30 said:


> Kel21 I felt the same way when I took my husband with me to try on nursing bras. Some things are just better done alone lol
> 
> Oh no Rbourre that sucks, it was soooo hot here today too i would have been miserable.
> 
> I rearranged the nursery/office 3 times today I thought I had it perfect after the second time but after I got off work and I kept so walking past the room I realized when glancing in all you saw was the office stuff so I switched my desk and the crib around so now when you look in you see the crib first. No idea why that bothered me but dh agreed so I moved it all a 3rd time lol
> 
> View attachment 797343
> 
> 
> This is the final layout I'm going with and it's a bit weird bc my desk is huge (-adding finding a smaller desk to the top of my to do list) and I need to be able to see the tv when I work and the cable hook up is on the wall where he dresser will go so I'll have to put the tv on top of the dresser.


Cool layout. I love to create room plans (a few options) before actually setting up furniture like you've done with your cutouts. 

I like using the Icovia room planning tool and then printing it out. I usually take screen shots and save them to my desktop so I can print and save layouts without paying for an account blush:). If anyone is interested in where to find a digital layout tool for your nursery you can customize one here:

https://jordans.icovia.com/icovia.aspx

I use that whenever I'm setting up any kind of space (nursery/classroom/moving/etc.). Just in case anyone's interested :)

Here's what my room plan looks like (using the digital tool I linked to).
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2014-07-09 at 4.40.49 PM.png
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hopettc3

Love the room layouts! I won't be able to have the nursery set up until baby is about 6 months since we've been using it as a temporary play room for the girls. We still have to reno their new play room by adding a bathroom beside it and that may take a while still. For now, baby will be set up in our room. 

How exciting to know that baby is already engaged! We're all getting so close!!

I was having horrible bh last night. I was literally bent over in pain, but they were so random so I didn't think I needed to go to the hospital. I did wake up a few times in the middle of the night to some contractions as well. I'm going to wait it out and see if they get worse.


----------



## kel21

Thought I would try one of those collage sites. Here is mine. Red shirt is 27w. Pink shirt is 33w4d and green shirt is today 34w4d. Looks like he had a growth spurt this last week! 27w pic almost looks the same to me. Hmmmm.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoCollage_-2126787174.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RcdM

Oh thanks for sharing Elsa, that's pretty cool! We finally set up the nursery furniture a few days ago but I don't like it and I think we're going to move things around again. 

I'm sure my baby is not engaged yet, but I'm having a c-section so I wonder if they will even check for that stuff? Or if they will even check if I'm dilating later on since it won't matter. I guess it could give them a better idea if I was going to end up going into labor before my section date but I would think they would just tell me to come in and do the section then if that happened. Anyone know? 

I've been out of breath a lot more recently, a new symptom for me. I slept horribly last night, my belly has been so itchy. And someone else mentioned this too, every time I stand up I feel like I have to pee SO badly. And I could have just gone pee 10 minutes prior! 

Excited as my SIL is 37 weeks now and getting closer and closer to having her baby! I'm so excited for her!


----------



## noshowjo

I have the same feeling of weeing all the time . Iv also got horrendously sore hips l 
To be honest iv had enough now . I can't do 7 more weeks I just wanna cry .
Sore hips , tired , pins n needles in hands cramps in calfs . I'm done , iv got a midwife app mon . And I'm sure baby is lying transverse again , gonna convince her to scan me and check .


----------



## newlywed2013

My mom just told me she sees me making it two or three more Weeks, 4 tops, , and she always has been spot on with her hunches..


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> My mom just told me she sees me making it two or three more Weeks, 4 tops, , and she always has been spot on with her hunches..

Yikes! Hope she's slightly out with this hunch, and you get to at least 37 weeks. 

You might be the groups first baby if she's correct!


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> My mom just told me she sees me making it two or three more Weeks, 4 tops, , and she always has been spot on with her hunches..
> 
> Yikes! Hope she's slightly out with this hunch, and you get to at least 37 weeks.
> 
> You might be the groups first baby if she's correct!Click to expand...


Yeah I hope she's wrong this time!


----------



## sprite30

Thanks so much for the link Elsa, I'll check that out when I finish work today. 

The room is 11x12, I just wish I didn't have to put so much stuff in here. We might be getting rid of the changing table. 

Oh newlywed, I do hope she's wrong ...I hope you make it to 37 weeks. Fx.

Edit:


----------



## staceymxxx

Mrs Eleflump said:


> That's a pain, Stacey :( Is there anything you can do about it now? There's a poster on the wall where I have my mw appointments saying to book them around 20 weeks to take them at 34-36 weeks...I phoned early, around 17 weeks or so, and got the very last place for the ones that are on when I'm 35 and 36 weeks :dohh: We did look at NCT ones but the lady we contacted was really quite pushy...we realised the ones I originally enquired about, we couldn't make one of the dates, and there was no other suitable class, but she kept on emailing suggesting ones miles away etc, which sort of put me off.
> 
> Glad baby is engaging, I hope things happen for you as soon as little man is ready! My little squirt was still free-floating (though head-down) last week at 33+6, will see at my fetal med appointment tomorrow (34+6) if that has changed, though I am still finding it hard to breathe so I don't think baby has engaged much, if at all!

No there isn't, if they did manage to squeeze us on OH can't get time off now as hes using all his days off for paternity and appointments when baby is here, i'm so disappointed i'm going to put a complaint in as she isn't very good at all and its one thing after next with her :nope:

its all happened over the last few days for baby engaging i've felt so poorly with pain and pressure down below, today it hurts me to breathe i think hes stretched out with his new found space lol! x


----------



## staceymxxx

noshowjo said:


> I have the same feeling of weeing all the time . Iv also got horrendously sore hips l
> To be honest iv had enough now . I can't do 7 more weeks I just wanna cry .
> Sore hips , tired , pins n needles in hands cramps in calfs . I'm done , iv got a midwife app mon . And I'm sure baby is lying transverse again , gonna convince her to scan me and check .

I'm the same with hips and i've got so much pressure down below i could of cried with happiness when she told me its because baby engaged lol.. Not long to go now xx


----------



## staceymxxx

Has anyone been drinking raspberry leaf tea?! x


----------



## GeralynB

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone been drinking raspberry leaf tea?! x

What does raspberry tea leaf do?


----------



## ljo1984

No can't stand the stuff lol I take the tablet form though


----------



## ljo1984

GeralynB said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been drinking raspberry leaf tea?! x
> 
> What does raspberry tea leaf do?Click to expand...

It tones your uterus to make contractions more efficient in labour. I did it with my last too.


----------



## Krippy

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone been drinking raspberry leaf tea?! x

I started drinking it at 14 weeks but I was getting annoying cramps because of my irritable uterus. I plan on starting again around 35 or 36 weeks with EPO. I steep it with frozen berries and let is sit over night and drink it cold.... So tasty.


----------



## ljo1984

They say from 32 weeks (or around there) I started at 32. I forget to take them sometimes though lol.


----------



## zephyr

staceymxxx said:


> Has anyone been drinking raspberry leaf tea?! x

I've been drinking 1 cup a day since 28 weeks. I was going to up the amount but im going to wait a bit as baby changed position last week and is resting on my pubic bone and ever since that happened ive been getting very strong and regular bh's, which the midwife has said is normal. 
Im also thinking since I could have a fast labour I may just stick to 1 a day just to be safe.


----------



## newlywed2013

I am allergic to raspberries!


----------



## fides

I took the RLT tea for first labor, but last time it made me nauseous at the end - don't even want to try, lol


----------



## Laelani

RcdM said:


> Oh thanks for sharing Elsa, that's pretty cool! We finally set up the nursery furniture a few days ago but I don't like it and I think we're going to move things around again.
> 
> I'm sure my baby is not engaged yet, but I'm having a c-section so I wonder if they will even check for that stuff? Or if they will even check if I'm dilating later on since it won't matter. I guess it could give them a better idea if I was going to end up going into labor before my section date but I would think they would just tell me to come in and do the section then if that happened. Anyone know?
> 
> I've been out of breath a lot more recently, a new symptom for me. I slept horribly last night, my belly has been so itchy. And someone else mentioned this too, every time I stand up I feel like I have to pee SO badly. And I could have just gone pee 10 minutes prior!
> 
> Excited as my SIL is 37 weeks now and getting closer and closer to having her baby! I'm so excited for her!

They haven't checked me to see if baby is engaged yet either. I am also having a C-Section and they have yet to be concerned with LO's positioning or anything. 

I am noticing that I am out of breath a lot too. 


AFM things are going well, however, I feel as though my bump is lower so maybe he has dropped?? If he did do you ladies think that could mean he may try to make his appearance sooner than my C-Section date?


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone, been MIA this week as I've been training my work replacement. Last day of work tomorrow though! :happydance: 

I feel pretty sure my babies will come early haha but you never know. I know some twin moms who made it to 40 weeks! 

Sorry to all those with Parent and Inlaw issues. I'm pretty lucky I don't have anyone super overbearing or trying to snatch the babies the moment I push them out. My mom will come visit but will only stay a week and she is coming when DH goes back to work so he and I will have a few weeks just us and the babies (and some day to day visitors I'm sure but no one staying with us). My mil is a sweetheart and is making lots of baby knitted cute things. My only issue is that she and my Fil smoke so I'm edgy about them holding the babies when they come in smelling like cigarettes. But they won't be here constantly so I'm hoping their exposure will be minimal. And hopefully I can express that I don't want them holding them immediately after smoking without insulting them. My mil has been trying to quit so hopefully she won't be too bad. She made me some hats early on that smelled like smoke and I had to wash them etc but last week she brought me 4 baby blankets and they smelled fine so I hope that means she is smoking a lot less if at all.


----------



## MamaMac123

My week 30 bump! 

Had a doc apt today, all is looking good. No diabetes thankfully! Both heartbeats sound great and they're still moving around a lot. I go to every other week apts now and I think I get an ultrasound every apt starting next time which I'm excited for. Haven't seen my babes since June! If we make it to 36 weeks then we'll go to weekly apts.

I started packing up all our hospital bags last weekend just in case and we got the car seats put into the van ready to go. 

Hoping these babes stay put another 6-8 weeks so I can rest and feel all set at home!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Wow mamamac! Those babies are definitely getting big in there! You look great though! Congrats on almost being done with work! 

I also had a doctors appointment today, BP is still looking good. Even though I ate a fast food cheeseburger that was called butter something or other! I also got sort of congratulated on maintaining my weight through this pregnancy so far. As of today I am only up one pound. I celebrated doing so well by going to krispy kream donuts and getting donuts to pig out on! I'm very close to going into a sugar coma right now! 

I started drinking RLT at around 27 weeks. I actually really enjoy the way the tea tastes! I try to drink one to two cups a day. I always forget cause I'm too hot to want tea!


----------



## rbourre

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey everyone, been MIA this week as I've been training my work replacement. Last day of work tomorrow though! :happydance:
> 
> I feel pretty sure my babies will come early haha but you never know. I know some twin moms who made it to 40 weeks!
> 
> Sorry to all those with Parent and Inlaw issues. I'm pretty lucky I don't have anyone super overbearing or trying to snatch the babies the moment I push them out. My mom will come visit but will only stay a week and she is coming when DH goes back to work so he and I will have a few weeks just us and the babies (and some day to day visitors I'm sure but no one staying with us). My mil is a sweetheart and is making lots of baby knitted cute things. My only issue is that she and my Fil smoke so I'm edgy about them holding the babies when they come in smelling like cigarettes. But they won't be here constantly so I'm hoping their exposure will be minimal. And hopefully I can express that I don't want them holding them immediately after smoking without insulting them. My mil has been trying to quit so hopefully she won't be too bad. She made me some hats early on that smelled like smoke and I had to wash them etc but last week she brought me 4 baby blankets and they smelled fine so I hope that means she is smoking a lot less if at all.

My in laws smoke too. Whenever she buys us stuff (for the baby or our daughter), I put it right in the wash whether it smells like smoke or not because I know it's been exposed to it. They've tried quitting so many times and my husband has asked them to quit (after my dad passed away, when our daughter was born, etc) but they don't. 

I had to buy a new blood pressure monitor tonight. That annoyed me a bit. I borrowed my father in laws monitor when I found out I am pregnant and about a month ago, I knocked it off the table and broke the part that allows the air to go in to inflate the cuff. I glued it back together and it was fine, but then my daughter knocked it off and broke that piece, I glued it again and it snapped off again today. There's only so many times I can glue it back together so I just went and bought a new one. That was $56 that I didn't really want to spend right before rent is due and when my daughters birthday party is this weekend, but the health of my unborn son is very important (obviously) so I sucked it up and bought it. My father in law said he doesn't care if I don't replace it, but I need one because I monitor my bp twice a day.


----------



## sprite30

Wow mamamac, looks like you had a growth spurt lol you look great and glad all is well with the twins. And so glad you'll have your mom and mil to help out. I think if I was having twins I would def want all the help i could get. 2 would be different then one. 

Milky, good job on maintaining weight. My ob was very proud of me as well. I'm up I think 7lbs so you did a great job. 

Newlywed, that stinks I have allergies to so many things but I think I'm ok with raspberries I might just try that out I heard good things about it on this women's youtube channel and now I keep hearing about it everywhere. Do they well it at the regular grocery store?

Rbourre, I'm glad u sucked it up and bought a new one. Something like that would have drove me nuts. Luckily I haven't had any issues with my bp but given yur situation it's what's best. And the peace of mind is worth it. 

On the smoking issue, I have the same concerns with my mother. She cut back on smoking big time but she seriously needs to just quit already and not for me or my baby but for her own health. I don't think she realizes that if she wasn't a smoker I would probably invite her around a lot more but she's all caught up on herself so she doesn't care. Ugh smokers :(


----------



## Jcliff

Im almost 36 weeks and haven't done anything. With my dd I had carseat ready, bags packed and crib put together by 32 weeks. Right now I'm so busy with closing on our house, work and my toddler. Ugh I need to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Krippy said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been drinking raspberry leaf tea?! x
> 
> I started drinking it at 14 weeks but I was getting annoying cramps because of my irritable uterus. I plan on starting again around 35 or 36 weeks with EPO. I steep it with frozen berries and let is sit over night and drink it cold.... So tasty.Click to expand...

Nice idea with the berries Krippy! I hear some people can't stand the taste of rlt, so that's a good tip :)

I'm only having one cup of it a day at the moment-read you shouldn't take it if you have had short labours under 3 hours. Will ask my midwife about that before I up my intake. Maybe it's why I had short labours? If so, I'm drinking tons of it!! :haha:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lovely twin bump mamamac-enjoy your last day at work! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Had my 34 week midwife appointment today and baby is behaving herself this time and is head down! She's only measuring one week behind as opposed to two as well so am happy. Blood pressure still on the pre-high end but they didn't seem concerned as urine was clear. I'm getting so excited now!! Can't focus on work! 

Mamamac you look great! 

Newlywed - I'm sure you will make it to 37 weeks.


----------



## zephyr

That's what I read yo yo! And why I'm only drinking 1 a day. But coincidently the only labor that didn't stall and need intervention was the my fast one where I drank 4 or so cups a day. So I'm really torn on what I should do :/


----------



## GeralynB

I just ordered these red raspberry capsules since I don't have a kitchen at the moment and can't make tea. Hopefully they work just as well
https://smile.amazon.com/Natures-Wa...26902&sr=8-3&keywords=raspberry+pregnancy+tea


----------



## noshowjo

I've actually just posted about this in wrong place . 
Iv got my supply of rasberry tea leaf and gonna start it today . 
My first labour was horrendous over 20 hours 21 stitches episiotomie and forceps . 

Second when I gad been drinking the tea was 2 hours no for seeps and 1 push 

I know which one I'd rather have :) so I'll be upping my intake at 35 weeks to 4 cups a day . 

I'm also gonna bounce every day on my ball and do some massaging to my nooooo noo . So I don't tear .


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Smoking - my step dad quit last year after smoking due to health problems for over 40 years. When my son was born I asked that he did not hold Leo in what he had smoked in. So if he went out for a cig, coat off and wash hands.

Raspberry leaf tea - I seem to remember my midwife saying I could drink it from 37 weeks last time. I will ask my my midwife when I see her for what she recommends.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jut had 36 week appointment-baby is breech!! :-( I knew he was as I was being kicked low down. Really don't want a c section. Got a scan on Tuesday. Turn baby, turn!

Anyone else breech?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yo_Yo said:


> Jut had 36 week appointment-baby is breech!! :-( I knew he was as I was being kicked low down. Really don't want a c section. Got a scan on Tuesday. Turn baby, turn!
> 
> Anyone else breech?

Believed to be Transverse at my appointment last week. I'll see again at my growth scan next week.


----------



## kel21

MamaMac you look great!

On the smoking issue, it is the hardest thing to quit. They say it is harder to stop than heroin. I have smoked on and off since I was 14 and quit when I got pregnant. 8 months later I still think about it everyday :( Anyone who can quit and not go back to it is my hero!

Sorry to hear that yo yo! Hope he turns!

Hope yours turns too CharmedKirsty!


----------



## Elsa50501

Oh wow, breech Yo-Yo? No fun. But can't believe that you're just about 36 weeks. Hopefully you and CharmedKirsty have your LO's turns on their own. 

At my childbirth class they said that putting an cold pack near their head and a warm pack of some kind near your pelvis can encourage them to turn. She also said there was some flashlight thing you can do. There is some site called spinningbabies she suggested (one of the girls had a transverse baby in the class so she was explaining this to us).


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks ladies :flower: I have a fear of operations, so I'm going to read up on encouraging turning.

CharmedKirsty-have they offered you an ECV? Where they manually turn baby if still transverse? Think that's what they will offer if the scan confirms it on Tuesday.

Naughty babies!


----------



## Krippy

Naughty little baby YoYo... Bounce on that ball and get on your hands and knees lots. Hopefully the little stinker will turn... Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## ljo1984

Have a look at spinning babies website. X


----------



## Loopy Laura

Yoyo and charmedKirsty - my baby was transverse at 32 weeks then head down at 34 weeks. They told me that for first babies they should be in position by 36 weeks but for 2nd/3rd babies they can turn just before labour at 40 weeks. So bouncing on the ball etc will help I think and it doesn't mean they will stay breech/transverse.


----------



## newlywed2013

Hope everyones babys turn to be head down!!


I am still getting pains in my hoo-ha (Yeah, that's what I call it :haha: )
They arent sharp pains, more annoying kind of pains than anything, and they are worse and more frequent when I'm up and around, not so bad when I'm sitting. I guess hubby has been telling people that he also doesnt see me making it past 4 more weeks, that's what he told me last night, and that was before I told him about my conversation with my mom (she says 2 to 3 weeks, 4 max, for those who missed it) 
Working on getting all my ducks in a row I guess, in case they are right. I have an appointment tuesday. Hubby will be gone tomorrow afternoon through wednesday for 'guys week' at our cabin. I'm nervous as it's hard to get ahold of him when he's there, cell reception is about zilch.


----------



## fides

turn, babies!!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yo_Yo said:


> Thanks ladies :flower: I have a fear of operations, so I'm going to read up on encouraging turning.
> 
> CharmedKirsty-have they offered you an ECV? Where they manually turn baby if still transverse? Think that's what they will offer if the scan confirms it on Tuesday.
> 
> Naughty babies!

No I've just been told lots of time left for her to turn. She was head down a few weeks back.


----------



## RcdM

rbourre - sorry your bp monitor broke! But glad you got a new one. Mine has been really bugging me lately - it inflates SO much that it seriously hurts so bad and I have to stop it! I've tried loosening the cuff but it doesn't seem to help. It never used to squeeze so tight and I don't know what the issue is, but it's literally unbearable. My readings still seem to be fine so it seems it's still working, but goodness it feels like my arm is going to fall off and I have to like breathe through it and just hope it finishes quickly. 

34 weeks tomorrow! So excited. This baby is moving so much. I love the movement and I always get worried when it stops, but at the same time it's becoming so uncomfortable. I'll be sitting at work or at home minding my business and then out of no where I'll jump out of my chair and involuntarily yelp with some of the kicks. It's a little embarrassing lol.


----------



## sprite30

Turn baby turn, I hope some of the tips given help a lot. I also read somewhere that if you get in the swimming pool and take some of the gravity off the baby that it won't know up from down and will move to head down. I think this is what actually worked for me when she turned for me, when I got out of the water I could clearly feel her head on my left side and we were at the amusement park so I had no choice but very far walk back to the car and by the time we go sitting she was already head down. 

I know exactly what you mean rcdm, she's putting her butt up really high and she starts moving her legs to get comfortable and I literally laid in bed for 10 minutes yesterday telling her to stop moving that she can't fit that way lol. Eventually she gives up but it can be so uncomfortable at times.


----------



## La Mere

My midwife has told me that I could start drinking RRLT the entire pregnancy or wait until the second tri to start. I drank it with both my older kids. Two to three times a day or just made a big pitcher to drink from through out the day! Did wonders for me as did the Evening Primrose Oil caps taken orally and inserted vaginally.

Here are my 33 week bump pics from yesterday! Feel so huge already and still have 7 weeks to go! Have started back on RRLT, started using my Epi-No and need to start with my EPO! Getting so close now, eeek! Couldn't get the best of them to upload.. so I'll probably try again later...

Yo_Yo - I hope baby turns for you soon. One of my biggest things I get paranoid about is that the baby will stat breech... I think baby might be transverse for me right now as my bump seems more spread out that it has recently.
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-27 14.03.41.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7









2014-08-27 14.03.33.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> rbourre - sorry your bp monitor broke! But glad you got a new one. Mine has been really bugging me lately - it inflates SO much that it seriously hurts so bad and I have to stop it! I've tried loosening the cuff but it doesn't seem to help. It never used to squeeze so tight and I don't know what the issue is, but it's literally unbearable. My readings still seem to be fine so it seems it's still working, but goodness it feels like my arm is going to fall off and I have to like breathe through it and just hope it finishes quickly.
> 
> 34 weeks tomorrow! So excited. This baby is moving so much. I love the movement and I always get worried when it stops, but at the same time it's becoming so uncomfortable. I'll be sitting at work or at home minding my business and then out of no where I'll jump out of my chair and involuntarily yelp with some of the kicks. It's a little embarrassing lol.

My new bp monitor inflates a lot more than my old one. The old one usually went to around high 150's or 160's. This new one goes to like 190 and that seems to make a huge difference in pain when inflating. My readings are ok though so I guess it's just what the machine does. 

My husband finally asked for a week off work when the baby comes. His boss said that he can have it, which is good because I didn't really want to be taking care of both kids alone right away.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> Hope everyones babys turn to be head down!!
> 
> 
> I am still getting pains in my hoo-ha (Yeah, that's what I call it :haha: )
> They arent sharp pains, more annoying kind of pains than anything, and they are worse and more frequent when I'm up and around, not so bad when I'm sitting. I guess hubby has been telling people that he also doesnt see me making it past 4 more weeks, that's what he told me last night, and that was before I told him about my conversation with my mom (she says 2 to 3 weeks, 4 max, for those who missed it)
> Working on getting all my ducks in a row I guess, in case they are right. I have an appointment tuesday. Hubby will be gone tomorrow afternoon through wednesday for 'guys week' at our cabin. I'm nervous as it's hard to get ahold of him when he's there, cell reception is about zilch.

No shame in calling it hoo-ha, I call it lady bits. I even accidentally said it to my doctor, I was a little embarrassed at first but then it was just whatever! I hope baby stays in there as long as she needs to though! 

And good luck for anyone with breached or transverse babies. I hope they turn in time for you!


----------



## MamaMac123

Anyone else having seriously crazy itching??? It just started tonight big time. All over my belly and boobs are itching like mad!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

MamaMac123 said:


> Anyone else having seriously crazy itching??? It just started tonight big time. All over my belly and boobs are itching like mad!

argh, yes!!! My belly feels so tight and itchy. And when I have a BH contraction, it feels even worse lol. I assume it is just stretching dry skin, but even lotion doesn't really seem to help. Oh well. At least we are winding down! : )


----------



## noshowjo

Ok own up who hit me with a sledge hammer ? 
Boy I have a head ache , 

And yep I get itching too . Belly tops of legs and even my scalp . Strange . 

Hope all u ladies feeling ok today X


----------



## Yo_Yo

Noshowjo-Hope the headache goes soon. :flower: I had a few bad ones in first trimester. Try and rest until it goes.


----------



## newlywed2013

Was supposed to do maternity pictures this morning and it's pouring, I want to cry :(


----------



## Jcliff

Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet or put in car seat? I'm thinking I may need to do it soon yikes


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> Was supposed to do maternity pictures this morning and it's pouring, I want to cry :(

Aww sorry that stinkscan you reschedule?

I went to the midwife today. Blood pressure and baby's heartbeat were good. I've gained 40 lbs already ugh and again she said I need to watch that. I was expecting it this time so i didn't leave in tears at least


----------



## rbourre

Jcliff said:


> Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet or put in car seat? I'm thinking I may need to do it soon yikes

I packed my hospital bag this week. I haven't put in car seat and won't until really close to delivery because I have to move my daughters seat to a more inconvenient spot and want to leave that as long as possible.

I'm exhausted today. Baby would not stop moving last night while I was trying to sleep and there was a dog outside that wouldn't stop barking (and that got my dog growling back). I love feeling baby move, but he was pushing out so hard that it hurt and left my stomach feeling kind of sore when he finally stopped. I'm think he's starting to get into position because I've been feeling pains and movement in different areas. When I had an ultrasound last week, he was head down on my left side with his arms and legs toward my right side. His bum was at the top on my left and now I am feeling it in the middle with the kicks up way higher than before which making my boob bounce right up. :lol: I usually get cramps in my right thigh, but last night it was in my left thigh and my girly parts.

I have a lot to do today to get ready for my daughters birthday party tomorrow. I have a bunch of cleaning to do, food to prepare, laundry to put away and last minute preparations. I will leave some of the cleaning for tomorrow though so it's not too much today (like the floors).


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet or put in car seat? I'm thinking I may need to do it soon yikes


I'm still working on it. I've got the bag in the corner but I need to add tshirts, pjs and the camera to it which I should be getting in the mail early next week. I also have some things to add that I'll just have to be grabbing as were leaving for the hospital like my phone charger, ipad, pillows...things like that

Baby's bag is packed and sitting with the car seat ready to go Into the car, we just haven't gotten that far.


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> Was supposed to do maternity pictures this morning and it's pouring, I want to cry :(

Sorry to hear this I know u were really looking forward to it, hopefully she can reschedule


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks ladies. We are going to try and reschedule for next wk


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Jcliff said:


> Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet or put in car seat? I'm thinking I may need to do it soon yikes

I started packing mine a couple weeks ago, sort of. Just getting those little things that I know I needed and was waiting for my appointment this last week to finish. I asked my doctor if they had a list of stuff that I was going to need and she said they didn't, so I guess I'm just going off of the list I found online and hopefully it works out and I have everything I need. 

Sorry about the rain Newlywed! Good luck for next week, and maybe you can try to send that rain over here to California, we really need it! My husband and I were going to go to a lake this Monday (for the holiday-just to go do something) and when I looked up the three that are closest to us I found out they are all super low and nearly dried out. The drought here is really bad!


----------



## Elsa50501

GeralynB said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Was supposed to do maternity pictures this morning and it's pouring, I want to cry :(
> 
> Aww sorry that stinkscan you reschedule?
> 
> I went to the midwife today. Blood pressure and baby's heartbeat were good. I've gained 40 lbs already ugh and again she said I need to watch that. I was expecting it this time so i didn't leave in tears at leastClick to expand...

Aww Geralyn, glad you didn't leave in tears, but weight is such a hard thing in pregnancy. Its like, no matter what you do you're going to get bigger and it's sometimes hard to cope with even your own feelings about it, let alone others (even health professionals) commenting on it. 

It goes both ways too-- some people will think you're too small, others will think you're too big, and your own mind is left in the middle just trying to do the best you can. :hugs: I'm sure everything will workout well. 

As long as you and the baby are doing well that's all that matters.


----------



## StarBrites

Passed my GBS test!

36 weeks on Sunday and my whole body hurts!


----------



## kel21

Jcliff said:


> Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet or put in car seat? I'm thinking I may need to do it soon yikes

I finally got my bags packed and ready to go! I have a small bag that has labor items like massage oil, fuzzy socks, robe, battery powered candles, mints and that sort of thing. And then a duffle with jammies and clothes for my dh and me and toiletries and stuff like that. Then the babies diaper bag. It is huge! I may have made a mistake buying it, but I spent so much on it it's too late now! Lol. Then I got the base for the carseat in my car ready to go. Phew! After my scare last weekend I have been in a panic to get everything done. 

Sorry about your pics newlywed :hugs:

Noshowjo hope your headache is better!


----------



## Elsa50501

kel21 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet or put in car seat? I'm thinking I may need to do it soon yikes
> 
> I finally got my bags packed and ready to go! I have a small bag that has labor items like massage oil, fuzzy socks, robe, battery powered candles, mints and that sort of thing. And then a duffle with jammies and clothes for my dh and me and toiletries and stuff like that. Then the babies diaper bag. It is huge! I may have made a mistake buying it, but I spent so much on it it's too late now! Lol. Then I got the base for the carseat in my car ready to go. Phew! After my scare last weekend I have been in a panic to get everything done.
> 
> Sorry about your pics newlywed :hugs:
> 
> Noshowjo hope your headache is better!Click to expand...

Good idea on the massage oil. I still need battery powered candles. I went to Yankee Candle today to get tarts for my plug in tart warmer (since you can't light scented candles). At my birthing class they said some kind of scent will help you relax because it gets rid of the hospital smell. 

I think the relaxing scents are the only thing I've purchased for my hospital bag, lol. 

I do want to get some kind of waterproof pad or something in case my water breaks so I can put it down on the car or truck's seat in case I leak through pads on the way to the hospital. (Then I can use the same pad under my sheets after birth so I don't ruin my mattress protector in the week after birth). 

I'm going to order maternity pads from Amazon. I heard they help you heal better than maxi pads because there isn't plastic on them so they have better airflow. Otherwise, I'm just going to pack things like an ipod (mine is acting weird so I might need a new one), little speaker, headphones, comfy pjs, and baby's first outfit. I still have to get all that stuff together I think. We live down the street from the hospital so anything I forget I can always send my DH out to get. As long as I have the relaxation stuff for labor and baby's first outfit the hospital will provide other stuff. So I might be being naive, but I'm not that worried about it all. 

On a different note, I had to call my OB the other night because I spend like 10 hours at work, several of them setting up my classroom, on a 90 degree day and when I started driving home I started getting braxton hicks a lot. Then they lasted through dinner. By 2 hours later I started timing them because they were making me uncomfortable, lasting between a minute and 90 seconds each. By 8 pm I had them consistently every 10 minutes and I was like.. ugh, I've laid on my side, drank water, if they are still consistent at 9 pm I'll call. Finally, 9 PM came and I was still having them regularly every ten minutes. I called the on call OB, she said as long as they didn't get closer together and went away eventually I was fine, otherwise I'd have to go into L&D to get evaluated if they started hurting or got closer. 

Needless to say, I just went and tried to sleep and drink more water, they went away on their own. 

I was so confused though, I never thought I was in threatened labor or anything, but I thought braxton hicks weren't suppose to be regular or long like that. The lady who called me wasn't from my OBs office location. I'm going to ask about it at my appointment on Wednesday though. I'd read some things about women getting this type of braxton hicks and then going into labor 3 weeks later. Made me wonder if I'll have an early term baby. 

Any other experiences like this?


----------



## zephyr

In this past week ive had days like that too elsa they feel like very strong bhs and are uncomfortable and regular but ive been told its fine too. Despite being told its fine I do worry as they dont stop when I change position and they go on for hours!


----------



## kel21

Elsa50501 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone packed their hospital bag yet or put in car seat? I'm thinking I may need to do it soon yikes
> 
> I finally got my bags packed and ready to go! I have a small bag that has labor items like massage oil, fuzzy socks, robe, battery powered candles, mints and that sort of thing. And then a duffle with jammies and clothes for my dh and me and toiletries and stuff like that. Then the babies diaper bag. It is huge! I may have made a mistake buying it, but I spent so much on it it's too late now! Lol. Then I got the base for the carseat in my car ready to go. Phew! After my scare last weekend I have been in a panic to get everything done.
> 
> Sorry about your pics newlywed :hugs:
> 
> Noshowjo hope your headache is better!Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea on the massage oil. I still need battery powered candles. I went to Yankee Candle today to get tarts for my plug in tart warmer (since you can't light scented candles). At my birthing class they said some kind of scent will help you relax because it gets rid of the hospital smell.
> 
> I think the relaxing scents are the only thing I've purchased for my hospital bag, lol.
> 
> I do want to get some kind of waterproof pad or something in case my water breaks so I can put it down on the car or truck's seat in case I leak through pads on the way to the hospital. (Then I can use the same pad under my sheets after birth so I don't ruin my mattress protector in the week after birth).
> 
> I'm going to order maternity pads from Amazon. I heard they help you heal better than maxi pads because there isn't plastic on them so they have better airflow. Otherwise, I'm just going to pack things like an ipod (mine is acting weird so I might need a new one), little speaker, headphones, comfy pjs, and baby's first outfit. I still have to get all that stuff together I think. We live down the street from the hospital so anything I forget I can always send my DH out to get. As long as I have the relaxation stuff for labor and baby's first outfit the hospital will provide other stuff. So I might be being naive, but I'm not that worried about it all.
> 
> On a different note, I had to call my OB the other night because I spend like 10 hours at work, several of them setting up my classroom, on a 90 degree day and when I started driving home I started getting braxton hicks a lot. Then they lasted through dinner. By 2 hours later I started timing them because they were making me uncomfortable, lasting between a minute and 90 seconds each. By 8 pm I had them consistently every 10 minutes and I was like.. ugh, I've laid on my side, drank water, if they are still consistent at 9 pm I'll call. Finally, 9 PM came and I was still having them regularly every ten minutes. I called the on call OB, she said as long as they didn't get closer together and went away eventually I was fine, otherwise I'd have to go into L&D to get evaluated if they started hurting or got closer.
> 
> Needless to say, I just went and tried to sleep and drink more water, they went away on their own.
> 
> I was so confused though, I never thought I was in threatened labor or anything, but I thought braxton hicks weren't suppose to be regular or long like that. The lady who called me wasn't from my OBs office location. I'm going to ask about it at my appointment on Wednesday though. I'd read some things about women getting this type of braxton hicks and then going into labor 3 weeks later. Made me wonder if I'll have an early term baby.
> 
> Any other experiences like this?Click to expand...

That was what happened to me last week! Except mine got to be every 2-4 mins. They told me to go in, luckily they didn't seem to be dilating me. Mine lasted about 5 hours.


----------



## rbourre

The only time I notice braxton hicks is if I am walking around a lot or it's really hot. They aren't really that bad, just feels like my belly tightens for a few seconds.

I am exhausted tonight. I am definitely starting to nest. I had some stuff to clean for my daughter's party tomorrow but I kept trailing off from my "to do" list and ended up doing way more than I had planned.


----------



## AshleyLK

I haven't started packing my bags yet but I did get new slippers and my mother bought me three new, very nice Eileen West nightgowns for after the baby is born, after all I am going to be reluctant to wear anything that is tight on my midsection due to the c-section.

I just thought about having another csection again and it spooked me a little. After all, it is a surgery. Just remembering the pushing and pulling of the first one kinda gave me the heebie-jeebies. But in the end it is so worth it :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Urgh. Leg cramps and hip pain in bed! :-( I feel 90 years old! :haha:


----------



## rbourre

AshleyLK said:


> I haven't started packing my bags yet but I did get new slippers and my mother bought me three new, very nice Eileen West nightgowns for after the baby is born, after all I am going to be reluctant to wear anything that is tight on my midsection due to the c-section.
> 
> I just thought about having another csection again and it spooked me a little. After all, it is a surgery. Just remembering the pushing and pulling of the first one kinda gave me the heebie-jeebies. But in the end it is so worth it :)

I'm scared of having to have another c-section. I'm hoping for a vbac since my first c-section was only due to blood pressure and I was never actually in labour. If I have to have one, I am fine with that though because like you said, it's worth it.

It's not even 6 am and I am wide awake. I've already taken the dog out and ate half a banana. I want to go back to sleep because I have a long day ahead of me but who knows if that will happen.


----------



## SisterRose

I wont pack my bag until 35 weeks! And im seriously doubting he would come before then. 

we still haven't sorted the nursery either. We just moved in last week and its currently filled with boxes instead. 

the fact that in having another hasn't hit home for me yet, im feeling like there's loads of time and its never going to happen! Still enjoying my 10month old at the moment too and im glad for all the extra time im getting with her before the new baby comes, as she is still my baby at the moment. When i fell pregnant with her, my eldest was almost 3 and had finished most of her firsts, was potty trained, id enjoyed her first years and now she's a proper little in independent lady who does her own thing. I feel like i have the best of both worlds at the moment as i get to cuddle a baby, enjoy doing baby things and teaching her things, its just slipping my mind to get things ready for this baby as it feels forever away still.


----------



## staceymxxx

Had my baby shower yesterday, watch was a suprise present off my other half and all the other stuff is presents from my family and friends :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bspresents.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 13









bswatch.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## staceymxxx

I keep getting tightenings and pains, i've also dropped now so think hes fully engaged, he was also on a slight slant and now hes straight down the middle which makes me think hes fully engaged too.. Hospital bags are packed and ready to go i just need some loose clothes for straight after labour x


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh so much pressure today and my hips are killing me


----------



## StarBrites

One of us is bound to have a baby soon!


----------



## newlywed2013

StarBrites said:


> One of us is bound to have a baby soon!


I know! I just hope it's not me ;)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

StarBrites said:


> One of us is bound to have a baby soon!

That's what I was thinking! 

Got all my babies stuff packed for his hospital bag today! Now I just need to get mine ready. I have two little bags, one for me and one for him. Well his is his diaper bag and mine is just a small weekend bag. Here's to hoping I'm not in the hospital longer than a couple days! I've got everything ready for mine except the clothes. I'm torn between buying something new or putting something that I regularly wear in there. Or using the new to replace the regular. I've still (hopefully) got some time! 

I also put my stroller together and organized all the clothes I have for him by size. I bought some stuff earlier all in 3-6 month sizes thinking plenty of people would buy me newborn stuff. I got one newborn onesie! I'm not going to get anything else, unless he's born smaller than I expect. And I am expecting 9 pounds or more, just based off of my husband's side of the family and their baby sizes - they were all 9 pounds or more! And his nephew was 9 lb 8 oz and his SIL is an average height. I am 6ft tall so adding height to this possibly big baby!


----------



## Jcliff

One thing I will tell all new moms to pack is UNDERWEAR! I'm not sure if it's the same out of the US but here the hospitals supply these terrible underwear. They aren't even underware they are tericloth looking things! Awful! They also make you wear these huge mondo pads,which I suppose is necessary but I made my husband go out and buy me regular pads.


----------



## Jcliff

StarBrites said:


> One of us is bound to have a baby soon!

I'm thinking it may be me! Yikes


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> One of us is bound to have a baby soon!
> 
> 
> I know! I just hope it's not me ;)Click to expand...

Me either. I want baby to stay put at least another 3 weeks, but hopefully 4-5 more.

I learned today that throwing a 2 year olds birthday party at 33 weeks pregnant is very difficult. I was awake at 5:30 am and couldn't go back to sleep, did cleaning and set up, had the party, cleaned up (somewhat) and went out for dinner because I was just too tired to make anything. I am so exhausted tonight, I have heartburn, my back is throbbing and I am sweating like crazy. It's 9:30 pm and I am headed to bed because I can barely keep my eyes open any longer.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Jcliff said:


> One thing I will tell all new moms to pack is UNDERWEAR! I'm not sure if it's the same out of the US but here the hospitals supply these terrible underwear. They aren't even underware they are tericloth looking things! Awful! They also make you wear these huge mondo pads,which I suppose is necessary but I made my husband go out and buy me regular pads.

I did plan to bring underwear, I got some plain cotton undies to pack in there but accidentally bought the wrong size and I feel too embarrassed to return underwear! I'm thinking again just putting in some of my older underwear and buying new stuff for myself for when I'm not longer at risk for ruining them! 

I also added pads in my bag, just in case I don't like the ones they provide at the hospital. I've read mixed reviews, so I'm bringing my own just in case. 

Why do you think it's going to be you going first?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> One thing I will tell all new moms to pack is UNDERWEAR! I'm not sure if it's the same out of the US but here the hospitals supply these terrible underwear. They aren't even underware they are tericloth looking things! Awful! They also make you wear these huge mondo pads,which I suppose is necessary but I made my husband go out and buy me regular pads.

Lol my hospital has these horrible mesh disposable pairs of underwear.
I really didn't mind wearing them, because at least it meant I wasn't going to ruin anything nice lol. Bringing your own pads--now, I definitely agree with that!! The ones they gave me last time I swear could have reached from belly button to top of butt crack! And were 2 inches thick lol! So I will definitely be tossing a package of my own into my bag. ; )

I've been having TONS of Braxton hicks every day, no matter how much water I drink, and no matter how much I rest. They still aren't painful, so I don't think its anything to worry about, but I have been having some other crampy pains, too. I'm only just now 32 weeks, so I sure hope I have several weeks to go!!!


----------



## Jcliff

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> One thing I will tell all new moms to pack is UNDERWEAR! I'm not sure if it's the same out of the US but here the hospitals supply these terrible underwear. They aren't even underware they are tericloth looking things! Awful! They also make you wear these huge mondo pads,which I suppose is necessary but I made my husband go out and buy me regular pads.
> 
> I did plan to bring underwear, I got some plain cotton undies to pack in there but accidentally bought the wrong size and I feel too embarrassed to return underwear! I'm thinking again just putting in some of my older underwear and buying new stuff for myself for when I'm not longer at risk for ruining them!
> 
> I also added pads in my bag, just in case I don't like the ones they provide at the hospital. I've read mixed reviews, so I'm bringing my own just in case.
> 
> Why do you think it's going to be you going first?Click to expand...

I think he'll be here within 2 weeks. I've already lost some plug gross! And baby's head is engaged. My BH are getting more frequent. I didn't feel this way with my dd until 39-40 weeks, and she was born at 40 & 2


----------



## StarBrites

I lost a nice chunk (ew?) of my mucus plug the other day, that's about the 3rd time I've lost some. Baby is head down too but not engaged that I know of. I get contractions quite often and sharp pains in my cervix.. I wonder if I'm dilated at all!


----------



## kel21

This week is my first week of being checked for dilation. Anyone else starting this soon? I'm excited to see if there is any change from last week when I was 1.


----------



## AshleyLK

Wow it would be super scary if I started to loose my plug like you ladies, because after I lost my plug with my first, my water broke about four days later! It's definitely usually a pretty good indicator of things moving along! However I do know some ladies who walk around with no plug and dialated 4 cms, and still are not in active labor! I just don't think my amniotic sac could handle the pressure...


----------



## AshleyLK

And I totally agree on the pads...the huge diaper one might be good for initial flow but the smaller, normal period ones are MUCH more comfortable. Also travel toiletries is a must for me. Not sure what/if the hospital would even provide. And my ipad too , it can get boring in those places ;)


----------



## Yo_Yo

AshleyLK- I bought loads of travel sized toiletries for my hospital bag. They are really handy as they take up less space in the bag...sing want the hospital think I'm movibg in permanently! 

My bags all packed and I bring it with me when I go away for weekends etc along with notes.

Re mucus plug-for me it's no sign of impending labour unless it's got blood in. I've been losing plug for weeks, as I did with last baby and first baby! I won't go stir crazy symptom watching this time (trying to convince myself to not do it!)

Anyone having trouble sleeping? My mind is super active these days at night and it's annoying.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I've got the exact opposite of trouble sleeping! I'm so tired all the time, and don't do well if I don't take at least an hour nap sometime in the afternoon. The only issues I am having with sleeping lately is getting up to pee so many times through the night, and waking up on my back and being extremely uncomfortable - which usually results in a trip to the bathroom.


----------



## zephyr

Yeah I'm sleeping terribly. 
I cant nap during the day and when my head hits the pillow at night im not tired anymore. Hubby snores a fair bit and im up peeing all night. 
My twins wake me at least twice each during the night still. 

Last night I finally got to sleep at 11pm and woke up thinking it was 5am got ready to get up and looked at the clock and it was only 12:20am then I couldn't get back to sleep and when I did I kept having nightmares and waking. 

As for plug with my first and second I lost the whole lot and it was blood streaked and labour started within a day.
with my twins I lost parts of it from early on but it was never blood streaked and was never as much as before labour the other times and nothing ever happened.


----------



## kiki28

Uuurghh Braxton hicks were bad again last night . . . So tired now :(


----------



## StarBrites

I have a very awake baby and a case of stabby vagina pains with each fetal movement.. along with some restless legs. Uggh. Seriously though, I've had this sharp stabbing feeling in my vagina since early 2nd trimester but I swear it feels like it's my cervix dilating, even though it really only happens with fetal movement, so it must just be her hitting it. Idk. It's very unpleasant though.


----------



## StarBrites

I also have started getting very bad mid-lower back and hip/pelvic pain. It feels like I pulled all the muscles in my back and my bones/joints are sore. I had my boyfriend give me a massage yesterday and he said the right side of my ribcage in the back has a spot that sticks out further than the rest and when he touched that area it was the sorest spot. Wonder what it is? I've thought about going to a chiropractor since I already have a misaligned back and I wanted to get my pelvis in place, and I asked my doctor about it awhile back and she said it should be fine but she was worried that it might make baby turn positions and right now she is head-down.


----------



## ljo1984

The stabby pains are normal, had it with all mine, from been head butted from the inside ouch! Shouldn't be doing anything to your cervix though in terms of dilation.


----------



## Laelani

StarBrites said:


> I have a very awake baby and a case of stabby vagina pains with each fetal movement.. along with some restless legs. Uggh. Seriously though, I've had this sharp stabbing feeling in my vagina since early 2nd trimester but I swear it feels like it's my cervix dilating, even though it really only happens with fetal movement, so it must just be her hitting it. Idk. It's very unpleasant though.

I get the exact same thing and have for quite some time. I am thinking he's fully engaged now as my baby bump has dropped. I already lost some of the mucus plug weeks ago over the course of a few days but haven't noticed any since. The stabbing pains are definitely uncomfortable. I just hope the little guy sticks it out in there at least 2-3 more weeks!!!! I don't even have a hospital bag packed yet and none of his clothing is washed. So that would be very interesting to have to go to the hospital in a hurry. :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

Baby emersyn gave mommy a big scare this morning. I hardly felt her move and couldn't get her to wake up! Finally as I'm looking up the number for l&d, she gets the hiccups. She's a stubborn one for sure!


----------



## Krippy

newlywed2013 said:


> Baby emersyn gave mommy a big scare this morning. I hardly felt her move and couldn't get her to wake up! Finally as I'm looking up the number for l&d, she gets the hiccups. She's a stubborn one for sure!

Not to scare you but hiccups don't count toward movement as they are an involuntary function. If you still feel strange or haven't felt her move please call the l & d


----------



## newlywed2013

Krippy said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Baby emersyn gave mommy a big scare this morning. I hardly felt her move and couldn't get her to wake up! Finally as I'm looking up the number for l&d, she gets the hiccups. She's a stubborn one for sure!
> 
> Not to scare you but hiccups don't count toward movement as they are an involuntary function. If you still feel strange or haven't felt her move please call the l & dClick to expand...

I felt her feet move as they usually do when she has hiccups.. Does that count?

ETA: She just gave me a few good kicks and isn't hiccuping anymore, now shes rubbing her feet on my ribs like she usually does


----------



## Baby3onboard

kel21 said:


> This week is my first week of being checked for dilation. Anyone else starting this soon? I'm excited to see if there is any change from last week when I was 1.

Yes, I'm going to be checked on Wednesday for the first time. I also get tested for Group B strep and have another growth/position ultrasound. It's a big day! With both of my other two boys I have went into labor exactly a week after being checked for the first time- so we'll see if that pattern continues. I really hope to get through the 5-6th because that's my son's birthday and sleepover and I need to see that through. Anytime after that- I'm good to go!


----------



## hopettc3

Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I went into preterm labor Wednesday evening and had to be ambulances 2hrs to the nearest hospital that could deliver. Luckily, they were able to slow the contractions down. They gave me nifedipine to stop the contractions, but couldn't keep giving it because my bp was too low. I got 2 shots of steroids for baby's lungs and got to 3cm dilated and am still there. I have to stay in this city until baby comes so it kind of sucks. I just hope baby stays in a bit longer.


----------



## newlywed2013

hopettc3 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I went into preterm labor Wednesday evening and had to be ambulances 2hrs to the nearest hospital that could deliver. Luckily, they were able to slow the contractions down. They gave me nifedipine to stop the contractions, but couldn't keep giving it because my bp was too low. I got 2 shots of steroids for baby's lungs and got to 3cm dilated and am still there. I have to stay in this city until baby comes so it kind of sucks. I just hope baby stays in a bit longer.

I'm glad they got the contractions to slow down! Hopefully baby stays in there and makes it full term! Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

newlywed2013 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Baby emersyn gave mommy a big scare this morning. I hardly felt her move and couldn't get her to wake up! Finally as I'm looking up the number for l&d, she gets the hiccups. She's a stubborn one for sure!
> 
> Not to scare you but hiccups don't count toward movement as they are an involuntary function. If you still feel strange or haven't felt her move please call the l & dClick to expand...
> 
> I felt her feet move as they usually do when she has hiccups.. Does that count?
> 
> ETA: She just gave me a few good kicks and isn't hiccuping anymore, now shes rubbing her feet on my ribs like she usually doesClick to expand...

Glad to hear she is moving again... These little stinker can give us a scare.


----------



## Krippy

hopettc3 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I went into preterm labor Wednesday evening and had to be ambulances 2hrs to the nearest hospital that could deliver. Luckily, they were able to slow the contractions down. They gave me nifedipine to stop the contractions, but couldn't keep giving it because my bp was too low. I got 2 shots of steroids for baby's lungs and got to 3cm dilated and am still there. I have to stay in this city until baby comes so it kind of sucks. I just hope baby stays in a bit longer.

Hope baby cooks a bit longer for you... Sounds like you are in good hands!


----------



## kel21

hopettc3 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I went into preterm labor Wednesday evening and had to be ambulances 2hrs to the nearest hospital that could deliver. Luckily, they were able to slow the contractions down. They gave me nifedipine to stop the contractions, but couldn't keep giving it because my bp was too low. I got 2 shots of steroids for baby's lungs and got to 3cm dilated and am still there. I have to stay in this city until baby comes so it kind of sucks. I just hope baby stays in a bit longer.

Oh how scary! Glad they were able to stop it. Hope baby stays put awhile longer! :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

hopettc3 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I went into preterm labor Wednesday evening and had to be ambulances 2hrs to the nearest hospital that could deliver. Luckily, they were able to slow the contractions down. They gave me nifedipine to stop the contractions, but couldn't keep giving it because my bp was too low. I got 2 shots of steroids for baby's lungs and got to 3cm dilated and am still there. I have to stay in this city until baby comes so it kind of sucks. I just hope baby stays in a bit longer.

Glad they managed to stop labour, how scary. Hope baby stays put a few more weeks :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Newlywed I had a similar thing happen last weekend, I was also just about to call L&d when he started moving about. 

Hopettc I hope your baby stays in there as long as possible! 

I spoke too soon about sleeping just fine! Last night was awful! And it's caused me to wake up in the worst mood ever! I warned my husband that I'm extra bitchy and for him to not take it personally, that it's not him but everything with a pulse today. He's been pretty much avoiding me all day, haha. It's really best for both of us!


----------



## StarBrites

We got a $30 gift card to Babies R Us at our babyshower so we decided to go today and get some things with it! We got 2 books and I got a little tumbler cup thing to keep next to the bed with water for when I'm breast feeding, and we found a cute little Halloween onesie. I got it in 3 months hoping it won't be too big.. It won't be a big deal though. They had cute little ones with skirts and stuff but we decided to get this one for daddy :)
 



Attached Files:







aa.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laelani

hopettc3 - Good luck! Hopefully LO stays put a little while longer!


----------



## fides

hopettc3 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to update. I went into preterm labor Wednesday evening and had to be ambulances 2hrs to the nearest hospital that could deliver. Luckily, they were able to slow the contractions down. They gave me nifedipine to stop the contractions, but couldn't keep giving it because my bp was too low. I got 2 shots of steroids for baby's lungs and got to 3cm dilated and am still there. I have to stay in this city until baby comes so it kind of sucks. I just hope baby stays in a bit longer.

oh no! stay in there, baby!!!! glad they were able to stop the contractions - hope baby stays in until term



newlywed2013 said:


> Baby emersyn gave mommy a big scare this morning. I hardly felt her move and couldn't get her to wake up! Finally as I'm looking up the number for l&d, she gets the hiccups. She's a stubborn one for sure!

i actually went in last week because couldn't feel one of the babies - was hooked up to the fetal monitors for a good 20 minutes before i felt Abigail move. felt like an idiot going in when everything was fine, but now i'm preregistered and won't have to answer all those questions during labor! :)


*In a few more hours, it will be September, which means we can start saying WE'RE DUE NEXT MONTH!!!    Happy September, ladies!!*


----------



## Jcliff

I'm due this month yikes. I packed my bag today and put in car seat. I have dr apt on Thursday. I was dialated at 2cm two weeks ago. Crazy.


----------



## Baby3onboard

Ok, ladies.... need your opinion. We've had the name Joshua Colton picked out for months now for ds3. However, here the last few days I've gotten the feeling it just wasn't "right." I can't really put my finger on what the problem is, just don't know if it's the name I really want for my baby. With ds1 and ds2 we picked the names and were set on them, no second thoughts. This one is different. We've told everyone this name and I hate the thought of retelling everyone, but it's my baby and I want his name to be perfect. Also, both my other boys have biblical names (Noah and Eli) which wasn't really on purpose, but now feel that this boy should have one too and then I think that's stupid..... so I don't know. Just needing your feedback. Hubby says we can pick out a few other names we like and see what we decide when he's born. However, there are people who are getting things monogrammed/personalized and now they will have to be changed. AAAHHHH!


----------



## kel21

Baby3onboard said:


> Ok, ladies.... need your opinion. We've had the name Joshua Colton picked out for months now for ds3. However, here the last few days I've gotten the feeling it just wasn't "right." I can't really put my finger on what the problem is, just don't know if it's the name I really want for my baby. With ds1 and ds2 we picked the names and were set on them, no second thoughts. This one is different. We've told everyone this name and I hate the thought of retelling everyone, but it's my baby and I want his name to be perfect. Also, both my other boys have biblical names (Noah and Eli) which wasn't really on purpose, but now feel that this boy should have one too and then I think that's stupid..... so I don't know. Just needing your feedback. Hubby says we can pick out a few other names we like and see what we decide when he's born. However, there are people who are getting things monogrammed/personalized and now they will have to be changed. AAAHHHH!

With my ds we had Caleb picked out until about 30 weeks and we decided to change it to Jacob. Only difference is we don't tell the name to other people. 
I say change it if you need to, people will just have to deal!


----------



## GeralynB

Baby3onboard said:


> Ok, ladies.... need your opinion. We've had the name Joshua Colton picked out for months now for ds3. However, here the last few days I've gotten the feeling it just wasn't "right." I can't really put my finger on what the problem is, just don't know if it's the name I really want for my baby. With ds1 and ds2 we picked the names and were set on them, no second thoughts. This one is different. We've told everyone this name and I hate the thought of retelling everyone, but it's my baby and I want his name to be perfect. Also, both my other boys have biblical names (Noah and Eli) which wasn't really on purpose, but now feel that this boy should have one too and then I think that's stupid..... so I don't know. Just needing your feedback. Hubby says we can pick out a few other names we like and see what we decide when he's born. However, there are people who are getting things monogrammed/personalized and now they will have to be changed. AAAHHHH!

I say do what feels right and don't worry about having all ready told people. As far as wanting a biblical name to match your other sons...Joshua is a biblical name


----------



## SoBlessedMama

GeralynB said:


> Baby3onboard said:
> 
> 
> Ok, ladies.... need your opinion. We've had the name Joshua Colton picked out for months now for ds3. However, here the last few days I've gotten the feeling it just wasn't "right." I can't really put my finger on what the problem is, just don't know if it's the name I really want for my baby. With ds1 and ds2 we picked the names and were set on them, no second thoughts. This one is different. We've told everyone this name and I hate the thought of retelling everyone, but it's my baby and I want his name to be perfect. Also, both my other boys have biblical names (Noah and Eli) which wasn't really on purpose, but now feel that this boy should have one too and then I think that's stupid..... so I don't know. Just needing your feedback. Hubby says we can pick out a few other names we like and see what we decide when he's born. However, there are people who are getting things monogrammed/personalized and now they will have to be changed. AAAHHHH!
> 
> I say do what feels right and don't worry about having all ready told people. As far as wanting a biblical name to match your other sons...Joshua is a biblical nameClick to expand...

Agreed! Do what feels right. My sister and her husband had a name picked for their son. Then literally, the day he was born, she took one look at him and said, "That's not his name." Lol he went nameless for the first day of his life because they couldn't agree on a new name.

Joshua is a great name! Even if you call him Colton, you still have the Biblical aspect. We actually chose Joshua as this baby's first name (he will go by his middle, though.) We chose it mainly because Joshua is such a cool Biblical character. : ) But if it isn't your little guy's name, it just isn't! Go with your gut.


----------



## newlywed2013

I was looking at breast, pads earlier and was overwhelmed by the choices. What are everyones favorites?


----------



## AshleyLK

I just used lansinol brand disposibles for the first two weeks, after that my body adjusted to her needs and I no longer leaked and needed them. I think that is what happens for most women so hopefully you won't have to buy more than a box or two to begin with :) So if you don't love them, it's just a minor inconvience for a short period of time


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> I was looking at breast, pads earlier and was overwhelmed by the choices. What are everyones favorites?

https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...romRegistryNumber=53498780&product_skn=217306 

This is the brand I got, they're super soft! And the best thing is they're washable, so it's really just a one time cost. They're super tiny so throwing them in the wash with baby clothes should be easy, and not cause any extra inconvenience. 

As for the name changing thing, I say go with whatever you're comfortable with. If you've suddenly decided that Joshua isn't right for you, then it isn't! You have the right to decide that all the way up to the day baby is born. My name was going to be Jessica all the way until the day I was born, there was no other option. Then when my parents saw me they decided it wasn't right and picked Tabatha instead. Sure, it was confusing for people, but it didn't matter.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hopettc3- hope baby stays in there for a good few more weeks, sounds like you're in safe hands:flower:

Baby3onboard- We are 90% sure on the name Leo but I've said to everyone he doesn't have a name as we are waiting to see what he looks like :)

It's September which means I can finally say I'M DUE THIS MONTH!!:dance::happydance:
I better get myself in gear!


----------



## kiki28

34 weeks today :D 

And it's September too so starting to feel very real now so exciting :)


----------



## AllStar

Can't believe we can say we are due next month! (Or this month for some!!) we're all getting so close now. Getting the last bits and pieces all organised this week and that's us all done. Dh's birthday is a week before baby due so I want to get his presents organised soon incase baby comes early and I don't get a chance. Not that he would mind and would obviously understand but I think the kids would be upset if they had nothing to give him on his birthday lol 

Hopettc hope baby stays put a bit longer, at least you're in good hands :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

I just use the target brand. They do what they need to do!


----------



## newlywed2013

33 weeks today! 

Got woken up in the middle of the night with a bh contraction, a really strong one too. Thats the first time that's happened. I hate that all this crap is happening when my husband isn't home! He'll be back tomorrow, thank goodness.


----------



## ashaz

newlywed2013 said:


> I was looking at breast, pads earlier and was overwhelmed by the choices. What are everyones favorites?

I actually got the reusable ones. I didn't like the disposable b/c for me I thought they had a funny smell and I swore that you could hear them crinkle. 
Unlike others, I leaked for a while but I am a LARGE milk producer. I was able to donate about 2000mls I had made so much. I used pads for atleast 6 months after her birth b/c anytime I saw a baby when out or would hear a baby cry I would start leaking. :haha:


----------



## ashaz

Hopettc - I hope that things are going well and the LO is staying put. 

We have been really busy this weekend. We sent out 3 year old daughter to grandma and pas house Saturday - sunday afternoon so I was able to really work through the nursery - get his bag packed, get most of my bag packed and my daughters. My hubby worked on our loft and some repairs and painting that needed done. 

I too think this baby might come early. 34 weeks today - my daughter came at 38 and with all the extra fluid that I have and contractions showing during the NSTs I just hope that I make it to 37 weeks. I really want to get the car seats in today as well (we are off for Labor day) but we will see if my hubby can get it all done. 

:happydance: almost there ladies.


----------



## La Mere

hopettc - glad they were able to stop labor! Sounds like you are in good hands and hope LO cooks for a few more weeks!

Baby3onboard - I believe that Joshua is a Biblical name. My FIL gave most of his children Biblical names and one of my younger BIL's is named Joshua Gideon, so he got a double Biblical name, lol. But I say, if the name doesn't sound or feel right.... change it! It's your baby's name, who cares what other people will say? :flower:

Re breast pads: I use the reusable ones for the most part but will keep disposables on hand if out and about for a long time. I wouldn't say I am a large producer, but I definitely produce quite a bit.

Can't believe it is September already! It is my Daddy's birthday tomorrow, he would have been 59 this year. :cry: Then I will be 34 weeks on Wednesday! :happydance: Cannot believe it will be just a little over a month before we meet our little ones, some of us sooner! My DH thinks I will end up having the baby before his birthday (Oct. 2nd) and I will be 38+1 on his birthday. As long as I make it to "full term" I will be a happy mama!

Some friends of mine asked me to do a pregnancy comparison with pics from all 3 of my pregnancies they could take gender guesses. Just thought I would share! Feel free to venture any gender guesses of your own!
 



Attached Files:







comparison collage.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ljo1984

It looks like your last bump but hard to say for sure as your first is face on  I keep doing this though with mine to have a guess but all three as different really ha ha. Everyone thought my last was a boy cause although all at front every time it was rounder (prob cause she was bigger) but despite her being a tom boy she's def got girly bits ha ha.


----------



## La Mere

ljo1984 said:


> It looks like your last bump but hard to say for sure as your first is face on  I keep doing this though with mine to have a guess but all three as different really ha ha. Everyone thought my last was a boy cause although all at front every time it was rounder (prob cause she was bigger) but despite her being a tom boy she's def got girly bits ha ha.

Yeah, I didn't get a chance to take a lot of pics in my first pregnancy.. was kinda hectic. We moved twice, plus I didn't really start showing until I was really far long. As for myself I feel like I am carrying the way I did with my daughter.. but who knows?! lol


----------



## ljo1984

Time will tell  very exiting to know that soon enough we'll know what's between those kicky legs in there!! I hardly got any pics from my first too :-( 
Turned down my (unnecessary) growth scan today and got mw round next Monday!! Really envy you going totally unassisted! Hubby wouldn't go for that, he's too flappy about pregnancy and birth!! Urgh!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't know how you actually go totally unassisted. I would be a nervous wreck the whole time! I am not that strong or sure mentally to be able to do that. I have mega respect for those that do! 

Also la mere, your bump I think looks more like your second one. But again, it's hard to tell with your first picture of you sitting down. 


I've got so much cleaning to do, but no motivation to do it at all! I tell myself every day, "okay today is the day I'm cleaning!" And then the end of the day comes and I've done nothing. So far today I've cleaned up the living room some. I guess that's better than nothing! 

I also ordered a video camera yesterday, it was a really awesome deal. We got it for $120 usually it's around $300. It is a factory reconditioned, but I'm not worried about that. I'm happy to just have a video camera. I love that I have tons of video of me as a kid, and I feel sad for kids now days that wont have that since most videos parents do now are small clips with their phones.


----------



## La Mere

ljo1984 said:


> Time will tell  very exiting to know that soon enough we'll know what's between those kicky legs in there!! I hardly got any pics from my first too :-(
> Turned down my (unnecessary) growth scan today and got mw round next Monday!! Really envy you going totally unassisted! Hubby wouldn't go for that, he's too flappy about pregnancy and birth!! Urgh!

I know, it's getting down to the wire now! :haha: It makes me a little sad about not having as many pics from when I was pregnant with my daughter as with my son and even this baby. 

I always kinda envied the others I met on here who went unassisted after I had my daughter. I had to give them props though, lol. It really is an amazing experience!



Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I don't know how you actually go totally unassisted. I would be a nervous wreck the whole time! I am not that strong or sure mentally to be able to do that. I have mega respect for those that do!
> 
> Also la mere, your bump I think looks more like your second one. But again, it's hard to tell with your first picture of you sitting down.

I know, it's terrible... I hate that those are the only "good" pics I have of when I was pregnant with my daughter.

It was a lot more nerve wreaking for me with my son as I had a midwife my first pregnancy. But with everything I learned from both of the midwives I had, all the reading I did and did refresher courses with, having a doppler and knowing what all my levels should be, helped me to stay pretty calm until labor, lol. I kept telling DH "I can't do this, I can't do this.." and he's like "You don't really have a choice." lol Wasn't funny at the time, but looking back I can't believe that I didn't have more faith in myself. This pregnancy was the easiest so far out of the three. I've been more laid back, not over doing the prenatal checks or overly stressing about labor and birth. I'm really looking forward to having DH catch the baby again. I am hoping to have our best friends here while I am in labor, not only to watch my older two if they are awake... but one of them was a medic when he was in the service.. so it would be kinda nice to have him here, too. :haha:


----------



## newlywed2013

33 week bump picture compared to the beginning. So fun!
 



Attached Files:







10603506_10152244563046924_4258210706474798006_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 9









6.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kel21

Cute bump newlywed!


----------



## Jcliff

Dr apt tomorrow, lots of random contractions today, dr wants to check me yikes. Fingers crossed baby doesn't come yet, I'm not ready!


----------



## ashaz

Good luck jcliff, keep us posted.

I love the bump pics- it is so fun to see how we all have progressed. 

Went to dinner at my mom and dads. Mom is recovering as well as good be expected from 2 broken ankles. It makes me a little nervous because I was having contractions and then when I went to the bathroom (sorry TMI) my panties were wet. Not like a little wet but the whole front half were soaking. We were sitting outside though so maybe sweat? We have a 30 min drive home and I am going to shower and change and see if it happens again. Contractions have also stopped. Makes me so nervous bc with my daughter I had a slow leak for probably 2-3 days before I went in. They said bc of all the fluid I have this time I likely won't "leak" and I will know bc of the "flood" but still makes me nervous. 

I hope everyone has a great day tomorrow and a speedy week. Eeck we are getting close.


----------



## sprite30

GL tomorrow jcliff. I don't have another appt until sept 9th and I don't know why it feels like forever away. Maybe bc I had some bh tightens on Saturday after walking for awhile and have been having some sharp pains in my cervix so I kind of feel like something is happening maybe just super slow. I'm getting kind of anxious to be checked. 

I'm surprised so many of you have lost some of your plug already. I haven't lost anything at all which I suppose is a very good thing ?

I've had such a hard time sleeping lately but I'm sooooo tired it's killing me. Sat night I just could not fall asleep I was so tired and just about to fall asleep and dh turned the light off and it woke me right up and then I just laid there for maybe an hour running every single thing I've ever worried about in my life thru my head lol and then I was up super early. I managed to make it through the day but couldn't fall asleep until 130 am Sunday night..technically Monday morning and once again I was up early. By 1:30 in the afternoon tho I was physically sick and sooo tired I ate a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch and laid down and slept for almost 3 hours and I feel like I needed that so bad. The heat was just rediculously exhausting this weekend. It was so humid especially today ...for the first time all summer I was miserable. And I had to tell dh like 3 times to take me home NOW because I was soooo miserable. Once I was in the air I was fine...I've never felt that way from just being hot it was horrible and I've been in the deserts of Nevada in record breaking heat of 120 degrees before and that was nothing compared to how I felt today and I think I was only 97 degrees. I felt like such a wuss.

It took me awhile to catch up on the posts so if I missed a bunch, sorry. I'll catch up more tomorrow. I'm off the try to get bed at a reasonable time so I'm not struggling at work tomorrow. I have a feel the next couple of weeks are going to be rough.


----------



## vickyandchick

Good luck for tomorrow Jcliff, hope baby stays put a little longer for you:flower:

Sprite I haven't lost any of my plug either, I get little tiny bits of it that just looks like a tiny ball of snot sometimes but that's it.

36 weeks today and I'm starting to freak out a little, I've still go sooo much to do..


----------



## zephyr

I went shopping for a soft white towel for wiping down baby after the birth tonight! I mean its just a towel and in the hospital you dont think about it cos they have them but it was such a big deal choosing one!
There were so many of them and I just stood there like omg for ages.
Next week ill be getting a couple of tarpaulins. 
Cant believe how close its getting.


----------



## GeralynB

We bought a new car yesterday...a Ford Explorer. So now we can install our car seat. Where is the best place to put it? Drivers side? Passenger side?


----------



## StarBrites

GeralynB said:


> We bought a new car yesterday...a Ford Explorer. So now we can install our car seat. Where is the best place to put it? Drivers side? Passenger side?

As far as I knew with infants it is safest to be in the middle.


----------



## cntrygrl

Does anyone else feel like their pubic bone has just been in a boxing match with Mike Tyson? I haven't lost any of my plug either. I have another utlrasound on Sept. 10th to check the fluid around his testes. Hoping it's nothing major and will clear up on it's own.

Geralyn-- Safest place is in the backseat middle.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ha ha cntrygirl-great description with Mike Tyson comment! :) yes-the kicks are pretty strong and can be painful if they hit certain areas! Good luck with your next scan.

Jcliff-good luck at the doctors. Stay put a week or so more baby!! 

Just got back from my scan-baby has turned from breech!! :happydance: he is now head down, fully engaged and really low! The lady scanning me even showed me his bits! Yep-definitely a boy! My eldest was amused! :)

Starting up the raspberry leaf tea again.


----------



## newlywed2013

StarBrites said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> We bought a new car yesterday...a Ford Explorer. So now we can install our car seat. Where is the best place to put it? Drivers side? Passenger side?
> 
> As far as I knew with infants it is safest to be in the middle.Click to expand...

Yup, middle. If you can't install in the middle, install on drivers side. There's a Facebook group called carseats for the Littles" you guys should check out! So informative!


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> Ha ha cntrygirl-great description with Mike Tyson comment! :) yes-the kicks are pretty strong and can be painful if they hit certain areas! Good luck with your next scan.
> 
> Jcliff-good luck at the doctors. Stay put a week or so more baby!!
> 
> Just got back from my scan-baby has turned from breech!! :happydance: he is now head down, fully engaged and really low! The lady scanning me even showed me his bits! Yep-definitely a boy! My eldest was amused! :)
> 
> Starting up the raspberry leaf tea again.

If he's fully engaged maybe the mw got it wrong? When I was in labour the mw had a feel and asked if she could do an internal and turned out cause her head was fully in you can mistake the shoulders for a bum?!?!? But either way glad he's in the right position


----------



## cntrygrl

Yo_Yo said:


> Ha ha cntrygirl-great description with Mike Tyson comment! :) yes-the kicks are pretty strong and can be painful if they hit certain areas! Good luck with your next scan.
> 
> Jcliff-good luck at the doctors. Stay put a week or so more baby!!
> 
> Just got back from my scan-baby has turned from breech!! :happydance: he is now head down, fully engaged and really low! The lady scanning me even showed me his bits! Yep-definitely a boy! My eldest was amused! :)
> 
> Starting up the raspberry leaf tea again.

I think it's the pressure of him on my pubic bone as he's head down. I've had it where it feels bruised just to touch.


----------



## GeralynB

Yoyo- glad little man flipped


----------



## kel21

Jcliff hope they stop!

Ashaz hope it's not your waters leaking! Fxd it's just sweat. I know I can sweat so much down there now that my undies get soaked!

Yay yo yo! Glad he has turned for you!

So I hate to admit my dh may be right. Lol. Last night I initiated bd with him, and he like are you sure? Last time we did this we ended up in hospital with contractions. Lol. I had not remembered that we had done that the night before! We ended up doing it, but today I'm a little crampy this am. They tend to get worse in the afternoon, but fxd they don't! I have a dr appt tomorrow, can't wait to see if there is any change.


----------



## Yo_Yo

The lady felt my stomach before the scan and said she couldn't tell by feeling either. She said it's because my stomach muscles are pretty tight...lol I wish :haha: 

I thought I felt him turn yesterday, an this morning I got kicks in the ribs do the first time in a few weeks, so I think he was breech-kicks in the cervix hurt so bad! :)

GeralynB-how are you finding your new cat? Exciting! Take a look on the website of the company that made your car seat. You should find a list of where in the car they recommend you fit the car seat for each car. My rear middle seat won't fit mine I found out, so glad I checked.

Kel21-if you go overdue, bd will probably work well for you by the sounds of it. I don't think it will bring it on unless your ready to labour though, so hopefully you'll be ok.


----------



## StarBrites

OB appointment today! Officially 36 weeks. It's so crazy that I will have a baby in less than 5 weeks (if I go over-due). My BHs have been more frequent and I'm now getting the BHs that feel like menstrual cramps. 

I ordered some third trimester tea. It's from Earth Mama Angel Baby. https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pregnancy/third-trimester-tea.html I hope it helps! I'm also going to buy some of their postpartum bottom spray that you use after going to the bathroom. I've heard a lot of good things about it.

I've started thinking of all the bad things that can go wrong again :/ I thought about it a lot at the beginning then got better. Now I'm worried again. I'm scared something will happen to me or that we will lose her. Uggggh.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yo_Yo said:


> Ha ha cntrygirl-great description with Mike Tyson comment! :) yes-the kicks are pretty strong and can be painful if they hit certain areas! Good luck with your next scan.
> 
> Jcliff-good luck at the doctors. Stay put a week or so more baby!!
> 
> Just got back from my scan-baby has turned from breech!! :happydance: he is now head down, fully engaged and really low! The lady scanning me even showed me his bits! Yep-definitely a boy! My eldest was amused! :)
> 
> Starting up the raspberry leaf tea again.

My baby turned too :)


----------



## GeralynB

StarBrites said:


> OB appointment today! Officially 36 weeks. It's so crazy that I will have a baby in less than 5 weeks (if I go over-due). My BHs have been more frequent and I'm now getting the BHs that feel like menstrual cramps.
> 
> *I ordered some third trimester tea. It's from Earth Mama Angel Baby. https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pregnancy/third-trimester-tea.html I hope it helps! I'm also going to buy some of their postpartum bottom spray that you use after going to the bathroom. I've heard a lot of good things about it.*
> 
> I've started thinking of all the bad things that can go wrong again :/ I thought about it a lot at the beginning then got better. Now I'm worried again. I'm scared something will happen to me or that we will lose her. Uggggh.

I got both of these too. I also got the nipple butter. https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/breastfeeding-support/natural-nipple-butter.html


CharmedKirsty said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha cntrygirl-great description with Mike Tyson comment! :) yes-the kicks are pretty strong and can be painful if they hit certain areas! Good luck with your next scan.
> 
> Jcliff-good luck at the doctors. Stay put a week or so more baby!!
> 
> Just got back from my scan-baby has turned from breech!! :happydance: he is now head down, fully engaged and really low! The lady scanning me even showed me his bits! Yep-definitely a boy! My eldest was amused! :)
> 
> Starting up the raspberry leaf tea again.
> 
> My baby turned too :)Click to expand...

Yay for flipping babies!


----------



## newlywed2013

Anyone noticing splotchy skin?


----------



## kel21

CharmedKirsty said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha cntrygirl-great description with Mike Tyson comment! :) yes-the kicks are pretty strong and can be painful if they hit certain areas! Good luck with your next scan.
> 
> Jcliff-good luck at the doctors. Stay put a week or so more baby!!
> 
> Just got back from my scan-baby has turned from breech!! :happydance: he is now head down, fully engaged and really low! The lady scanning me even showed me his bits! Yep-definitely a boy! My eldest was amused! :)
> 
> Starting up the raspberry leaf tea again.
> 
> My baby turned too :)Click to expand...

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yay for flipping babies! 

Jcliff I hope everything is okay and baby stays in at least a week longer! 

Geralyn how do you like your new car? I love Ford Focus. I bought it nearly 4 years ago without the thought of kids in mind and I want to upgrade eventually to an explorer or edge. 

Newlywed, I haven't noticed any blotchy skin on myself.


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay for those spinning babies!

@Kel, hopefully those contractions slow down for now, but at least you know a way to get things going when it's time!


----------



## sprite30

Yay for spinning babies. 

I agree with Elsa, Kel at least you know what to try when baby is ready. Dh and I have been on pelvic rest for our pregnancy and it is really getting to me now. We weren't 100% with it all long so we did do stuff so it's not like either one of us is completely deprived but I noticed now that he doesn't want to be affectionate at all???like ever. No cuddling no spooning no kissing no hand holding and I'm like wtf? I finally said something about it to him and of course he says that's not true but it is. I tried to cuddle with him last night and it gets sexual right away which I couldn't even enjoy sex right now even if I wanted to ...for me to get into any other position besides laying on my side is just a joke, so I'm trying to explain to him that I need affection not sex but I don't think he gets it.


----------



## mommyberry

In here to say hi to all you ladies. I definitely missed all great discussions in the last 20 pages but hope everyone is doing good and holding tight, not popping babies yet.

Had my maternity photoshoot last week. Waiting for the processed pictures which apparently take 10 more days. I have my shower on the 14th so... I'm too busy organising and decorating my house for the same. 

I think I had a drop recently coz the baby is not into my lungs anymore and I can breathe comfortably. While that is a bit comfortable, the thought of baby's head deeper in the pelvis gives me an uneasy feeling! 

September is here... and it could be anytime now for many of us... so Wishing all of you a very stress free and safe delivery of healthy and happy babies! :)


----------



## RcdM

Had my 34 week appointment today! Bp was 98/60 which is awesome and urine is all clear and good. The only thing is that the baby is still measuring a week behind based on fundal height. At my 31 week ultrasound he was in the 15th percentile so I'm really hoping there's nothing wrong! Will have another u/s at 36 weeks to see how he's grown over the last month. 

I asked what would happen if they found out he was too small, and she said that the guidelines have changed a bit - they would only intervene or want him to come out earlier if he was below the 5th percentile AND also having blood flow restrictions to/from the placenta. Otherwise they'd just still keep him in until my c-section date. My dr said it's really unlikely and she's not that concerned so I shouldn't worry about it. 

Other than that I've gained 1 1/2 pounds since my last appointment which puts me at 170 :-\ didn't like seeing that number on the scale this morning! I've gained like 21 pounds total so I guess that's not too bad, it just looks scary lol. 

I've got my hospital bag and diaper bag packed, car seat is ready, nursery is about 80% done - we've just got to get blinds for the window and a few other small things and it will be done! 

Going to a big baby/kid consignment event tonight with my mom to try to stock up on more clothes for when he's older - I have a ton of newborn through 3 months stuff but not much else, so hoping to get some good deals on winter and spring clothes. Last time I went to an event like this I got like 30 onesies for $40! It's pretty fun. 

I really can't believe I'm 34 weeks, will be 35 on Friday. I never thought I'd make it this far, and my dr even said today it looks like you're going full term! Because even if my bp started to rise at this point, or I started showing protein in my urine they'd still be able to keep him in for a few weeks while we try to manage it. So amazing. I had my dd at 30 weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia, so I hope that I can be some encouragement to other women who are nervous about having another child after something traumatic like that!


----------



## kel21

Thanks ladies :) I ended up taking a 2 hour nap and they stopped!


----------



## sprite30

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Yay for flipping babies!
> 
> Jcliff I hope everything is okay and baby stays in at least a week longer!
> 
> Geralyn how do you like your new car? I love Ford Focus. I bought it nearly 4 years ago without the thought of kids in mind and I want to upgrade eventually to an explorer or edge.
> 
> Newlywed, I haven't noticed any blotchy skin on myself.

I know ur question was directed to geralyn but I thought that I would comment because dh had an explorer when I met him and I swear once you have an SUV you'll never want a little car again. When it was time to replace the explorer we hunted and hunted for a comparable vehicle with a 3rd row and we couldn't justify the cost of the new explorer so we ended up with a saturn outlook, they are very similar anyway but we just love it. We did purchase this vehicle with the intentions of it being our family vehicle, it just took us a lot longer to get pregnant then we thought it would so we've have it a good 2 +years already. We've got plenty of use out of the 3rd row since we have a combined 9 nieces and nephews and it's nice when you go somewhere you don't have to take 2 vehicles just to fit everyone so that's how I justify the gas costs to myself. I only get like 16 in the city and 22-24 on the highway but if we had to take 2 cars we'd spent way more in gas plus your all together. We got the 8 passenger version with the 2nd row bucket seat and my fil gave me such grief when we bought it...his first comment was why do u need all those seats for you don't even have kids and oh course I wasn't going to be like uh well I intend to have kids so I just let him be mean about it but he later apologized when we took our family vacation and we fit all 8 ppl In Comfortably and saved him almost $400 in gas money. 

We also considered getting a minivan but for the same gas and around the same price I just like being a little higher. 

And I parallel park it on a narrow street so it's not really horribly big,...you do get used to it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sprite, any opinion on the car is very much welcomed! The third row seating is why I would want the explorer over the edge. Plus, yeah the extra height! I get so irritated not being able to see around me, even when there's just one other normal sized car in front of me. It's even worse when it's a van or something bigger! And I'm not entirely too concerned about gas prices, I don't really do a lot of driving as it is. With my focus, I could go a month without needing to get gas. Sure - the gas mileage is nearly double, but having to get gas twice a month vs one wouldn't hurt us! I wish I could go get it now, but I really don't see the need as long as my current car is running so well, and will comfortably fit one baby.


----------



## cntrygrl

Do they still make Saturn vehicles? I thought they went out of business..... You can't find any dealerships around here anyways.


----------



## sprite30

Yeah we weren't too concerned with the gas prices either as I work from home and dh can walk to work right now so it's basically our traveling vehicle and weekend driving around. 

No they don't make saturns anymore but it's the equal to the gmc Acadia and I think dh said that the chevy traverse and Buick enclave also has the same frame but we just take it to the gmc dealer for servicing and luckily we have not had one single issue with it. But we prob got such a good deal on it bc it's not made anymore but I don't care, I love it. There was a recall on something a couple months back and every single person we knew was like omg did you get your recall information yadda yadda yadda but it didn't effect the year we have so no issues. We have a 2007 and no one ever believes me they always assume it's a 2010 or newer.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Really glad babies have turned head down for you both, yoyo and charmedkirsty! 

Kel, glad your contractions stopped and baby is still cooking!

I can't believe it's September and some of us will actually have a baby by the end of the month!! I'm getting uncomfortable in the pelvis area and constantly need the toilet but otherwise ok and I don't feel like she's coming anytime soon - but who knows as I have no idea what I should be feeling like. 

I had my whooping cough jab yesterday and my arm feels a bit dead. Work is still really busy too and I'm looking forward to finishing now. Just 2.5 weeks to go now before I finish and can relax a bit. 

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet but I think I have most things so I just need to check them off and pack them. I'm struggling with nursing tops though and I can't decide whether I need to buy anything now or whether to wait. I haven't found anything nice, that's the problem!

I also have no idea what to buy for a baby bath and even when I should give the first bath so any advice would be appreciated! Also what sort of blankets should I buy for the Moses basket? These are probably stupid questions but I'm clueless! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> Had my 34 week appointment today! Bp was 98/60 which is awesome and urine is all clear and good. The only thing is that the baby is still measuring a week behind based on fundal height. At my 31 week ultrasound he was in the 15th percentile so I'm really hoping there's nothing wrong! Will have another u/s at 36 weeks to see how he's grown over the last month.
> 
> I asked what would happen if they found out he was too small, and she said that the guidelines have changed a bit - they would only intervene or want him to come out earlier if he was below the 5th percentile AND also having blood flow restrictions to/from the placenta. Otherwise they'd just still keep him in until my c-section date. My dr said it's really unlikely and she's not that concerned so I shouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Other than that I've gained 1 1/2 pounds since my last appointment which puts me at 170 :-\ didn't like seeing that number on the scale this morning! I've gained like 21 pounds total so I guess that's not too bad, it just looks scary lol.
> 
> I've got my hospital bag and diaper bag packed, car seat is ready, nursery is about 80% done - we've just got to get blinds for the window and a few other small things and it will be done!
> 
> Going to a big baby/kid consignment event tonight with my mom to try to stock up on more clothes for when he's older - I have a ton of newborn through 3 months stuff but not much else, so hoping to get some good deals on winter and spring clothes. Last time I went to an event like this I got like 30 onesies for $40! It's pretty fun.
> 
> I really can't believe I'm 34 weeks, will be 35 on Friday. I never thought I'd make it this far, and my dr even said today it looks like you're going full term! Because even if my bp started to rise at this point, or I started showing protein in my urine they'd still be able to keep him in for a few weeks while we try to manage it. So amazing. I had my dd at 30 weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia, so I hope that I can be some encouragement to other women who are nervous about having another child after something traumatic like that!

I love going to those events. I went to one recently and got some stuff for baby and a couple things for my daughter. 

It feels so great to go farther than you did before. When I first found out I am pregnant this time, I said I have to make it to at least 34 weeks this time and that's coming up on Saturday. 25 more days until I am full term. :happydance: My doctor thinks I will go full term this time too. Your bp is great. Mine was 119/82 this morning and I ate nothing but junk all weekend since I was on the go and junk food usually makes it a bit higher. 

I feel like baby had a huge growth spurt the last few days. My belly is quite a bit bigger. I am scared to see how big he's going to be if I get to 40 weeks since he was measuring 4lbs 5oz at 31 weeks.


----------



## GeralynB

So far I really like the explorer. We had a Jeep Wrangler before this and loved that but it's not very baby friendly so it had to go. I like that there's plenty of trunk space when you fold down the third row...plenty of room for baby, all of baby's stuff, and our 2 dogs which we take with us places often


----------



## Jcliff

Had dr today. 2 cm dialated. Dr said not to worry yet. I'm still able to work but have to go back to dr Thursday. Yikes


----------



## StarBrites

Had an OB appointment today! Doctor said I'm "all baby" and estimates her to be around 7lbs. She's still head down which is great! They took blood to check my thyroid and my anemia because I am way more out of breath than normal, simple short conversations put me out of breath! Otherwise bp was fine, baby heart rate was good, measuring 36 weeks! She's coming so soon!


----------



## sprite30

Loopy Laura said:


> Really glad babies have turned head down for you both, yoyo and charmedkirsty!
> 
> Kel, glad your contractions stopped and baby is still cooking!
> 
> I can't believe it's September and some of us will actually have a baby by the end of the month!! I'm getting uncomfortable in the pelvis area and constantly need the toilet but otherwise ok and I don't feel like she's coming anytime soon - but who knows as I have no idea what I should be feeling like.
> 
> I had my whooping cough jab yesterday and my arm feels a bit dead. Work is still really busy too and I'm looking forward to finishing now. Just 2.5 weeks to go now before I finish and can relax a bit.
> 
> I haven't packed my hospital bag yet but I think I have most things so I just need to check them off and pack them. I'm struggling with nursing tops though and I can't decide whether I need to buy anything now or whether to wait. I haven't found anything nice, that's the problem!
> 
> I also have no idea what to buy for a baby bath and even when I should give the first bath so any advice would be appreciated! Also what sort of blankets should I buy for the Moses basket? These are probably stupid questions but I'm clueless!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

I struggled with the nursing tops too I guess because I don't exactly know what I need made it harder to make a decision on stuff like that. I just bought one pretty generic nursing bras so far and I figure I'll just be buying something online once I get a better idea. 

As far as bathing and bath stuff, my understanding is that they will show you what to do at the hospital and you can only sponge bathe them until the cord falls off anyway and I don't know what all is needed to care for that but I figure I'll be using google a lot if the nurse I get isn't informative LOL someone once told me that women have been having babies for thousands of years without all these fancy doodads so you don't need much. But In all my excitement I went crazy buying things and I go to consignment events too so I picked up what I thought was necessities. But I'd venture to say about 80% of what I have I don't really NEED it's just helpful. 

As far as blankets go, I kind of went crazy with those because after all were due in October so cold weather right so I bought a car seat cover(I think some places call it a footmuff, but I have no clue why) I bought cotton swaddle blankets, Muslin swaddle/ receiving blankets and I got 2 heavier blankets that are probably more for looks then anything. But I'm willing to betcha that I got way too much.

I'm actually going to another consignment event tomorrow night so I'm gonna get on Pinterest here in a bit and do some research. I like to look up the blogs about "things I bought for baby and never used" so at least I know what to avoid.


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> Had dr today. 2 cm dialated. Dr said not to worry yet. I'm still able to work but have to go back to dr Thursday. Yikes

That's exciting jcliff, are you uncomfortable at all? ...can you even tell your dialated. I think that's my biggest fear right now is that I just want to be checked already cause I have no clue either way. I get these pinchy feelings every now and then so I'm guessing something is happening but it could be normal so I don't know


----------



## ashaz

Agh I got home from work and went to the restroom and when wiping. Noticed about 3 quarters size spots of blood. Contractions have been no more today then other days. Put on pad, ate something sweet and no laying down doing kick counts for 1 hour. So nervous. Of the pains go away I still need to call doc tomorrow and maybe go in and get checked out.


----------



## newlywed2013

Lost s good chunk of plug after overdoing it today. Ick! Doc says everything looks good, they will check me in two weeks. She also said that after 34 Weeks they no longer stop labor!


----------



## zephyr

Maybe pop your feet up and rest newlywed, you definitely don't want to overdo it especially since you are losing large pieces of plug. 

Ashaz I would call l&d and speak to someone just to be safe.


----------



## newlywed2013

zephyr said:


> Maybe pop your feet up and rest newlywed, you definitely don't want to overdo it especially since you are losing large pieces of plug.
> 
> Ashaz I would call l&d and speak to someone just to be safe.

 that's definitely the plan! My appointments are 1.5 hours away so we plan a lot when we go! Not anymore I guess. I was in so much pain by the tine the day was over. She is getting so heavy!


----------



## zephyr

Awh yeah these last weeks are rough! Especially when you have heaps to cram into one day.
Hang in there though! It's a good excuse to sit down, eat yummy food and watch terrible movies :p


----------



## StarBrites

Got my thyroid test results back and my levels were abnormal for pregnancy during the third trimester. My doctor said 3.0 is the upper limit of normal and mine is at 3.13. She has ordered further testing on my blood and will let me know the results. Meh. This could be why I'm feeling like so much crap! I hope everything is okay. :wacko:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-hope you get some answers with the next blood tests. Try not to worry honey :flower:

Newlywed-hopefully losing bits of plug doesn't mean she's planning on coming early for you. I have been losing it for weeks, so for me it's no sign of anything. Tell her to stay where she is for now!


----------



## lauraemily17

A good starting point for nursing tops, especially in colder weather, are nursing vest tops which you layer under another top or jumper. Pull jumper up, nursing vest then unclips down & you're not exposing your tummy while feeding, just enough is exposed to latch on baby. Then if nursing goes well you can invest in some proper stylish nursing tops. Mothercare have some lovely ones but they're expensive. 

I spoke to my mw about loosing my plug yesterday as I'm loosing bits every day now. She said its a great sign that the cervix is ripening & getting ready but not a sign of labour starting soon. If it's labour related it's usually blood streaked, I didn't loose any with my son until I was actually in labour, I lost the lot in one go & it was blood streaked. 

34 weeks here too. All looking good. Baby has settled into the head down position but still totally free of my pelvis. Means I have a baby butt & foot constantly in my ribs! This boy does not like Mummy driving, he kicks my ribs lick crazy when I do!

Anyone else still stuck for a name. I thought we had narrowed it down to 2 a few months ago but we both changed out mind. We are on completely different pages & can't find even 1 we're both prepared to compromise on.


----------



## kiki28

I've got my 34 week midwife appointment today and I've got to write my birth plan during the appointment. I've got a new midwife too so hoping this one is a lot better than the other one!

I am getting bad Braxton hicks most days now and they are getting painful so I'm going to ask her about them . . . Hope it's not a sign he is going to be early!


----------



## ljo1984

She wants you to write your birth plan in a 10-15 min appointntment :-/ that's weird!! Took me ages to finalise mine, I kept going back to it to add or change stuff, she's looking at it on Monday  mines like a lists of things I don't consent to ha ha like VE's, artificially breaking waters, directed pushing stuff like that, there on the home birth team so they'll have seen it all before.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Haven't written a birth plan or been asked to do one yet-I am petty much decided on what I'd like, but am open to what might have to change.

-To stay active until almost ready to push 
-Waterbirth 
-Gas and air at the pushing stage if I need it
-have the injection to help delivery of placenta 

Lauraemily-our baby is nameless at the moment too-hopefully we will be figure it out soon! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I filled my birth plan out in minutes. I was given a form though that had a bunch of different options and I checked the one that I wanted. If there wasn't an option I wanted listed there was blank space to add anything. 

My husband is going out of town next week, he was worried to leave me alone so he called his mom to come stay with me while he's gone. It's good timing for her as now she gets to go to an appointment with me and see the baby, but bad timing for my husband as he's missing out on the last ultrasound I'll get.


----------



## Baby3onboard

Had 36 week appointment today (at 36+2), estimated baby's weight at 7lbs. 3oz. I was 2-3 cm dilated! Dr. said she thinks I'll make it to my next week's appointment but doubts anything past that. I just want to make it past my oldest's birthday sleepover Friday night- then I can go anytime he's ready! We're getting close ladies!


----------



## GeralynB

My stroller was delivered today&#8230;so exciting! We got the Uppa Baby Vista. https://www.amazon.com/UPPAbaby-011...qid=1409762382&sr=1-1&keywords=uppababy+vista

We're on week 2 of the kitchen reno and it's driving me nuts that the house is so messy and full of dust from the construction. I'm in total nesting mode and want everything clean and organized. I'm estimating that they still have another 2 weeks until everything is completed and then I can go on a cleaning frenzy.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Ugh my feet have ballooned today - they were fine yesterday and now they look like balloons with toes and it's creeping up to my ankles. I was worried about pre-eclampsia so called the day assessment unit and they just advised me to sit with my feet elevated but it doesn't seem to be helping. I have had fairly high blood pressure at 28/29 weeks although it went down last week at the 34 week appointment. Can't stop worrying and theyre really uncomfortable to stand on!

Hope everyone else is ok and we all make it to 37 weeks. 

Geralyn - fingers crossed the work will be finished in 2 weeks! My extension is due to be finished about a week after my due date so I'm banking on a late baby haha!


----------



## cntrygrl

Pretty soon we'll be hearing about the arrivals of our little ones.


----------



## GeralynB

Yesterday and today I'm having soreness when I walk in my pelvis...like where my legs meet my body. Could LO be engaging already?? It's painful to walk


----------



## ljo1984

Sounds like spd, I've had that on one side for 2/3 months now, and now more recently on both sides. It's worse if I've been walking a lot or been busy round the house. I can hardly walk when I get up after resting :-(


----------



## sprite30

I'm getting excited. I just got the notification that my new camera was delivered at my dh's job this afternoon and I'm counting down to being finished with work today as I'm going to a consignment event tonight and it's supposed to be huge.


----------



## vickyandchick

Had my 2nd GTT today and a follow up scan to check fluid around baby and all has gone back to normal which is a weight off my mind :D 
Went to the midwife after and he is 2/5 engaged, told her about the painful braxton hicks I've been getting and she said all good signs. I'm still measuring 4 weeks ahead and when she felt my stomach she said there felt like there was quite a bit of water and that if it's the same next time she'll have to refer me back to hospital as per policy and we'll go from there.


----------



## La Mere

34 weeks today! Prenatal check was good. BP was 100/65. Weight was 129.6. Fundal height is 34.25 cm (so we'll just call it 34.5 cm) Baby's HB was 148. Started taking my birth tincture, need to make some RRLT and use my Epi-no. Dh and I started up the name convo again last night... I get that he wants to go alphabetically (Our older children's names start with an R and an S) but trying to find a name that starts with T that we both like is going to be a bit hard I think. I have a ton of other names that I like... still stuck on the name Paige... :haha: but won't know for sure until we meet baby if it fits or not.


----------



## kel21

Had my 35wk appt today. Midwife was running late because of a delivery so it felt a little rushed, but went well. She did the group b strep test and she checked me while she was down there. Still 1cm dilated and very soft. Whatever that means. I guess soft is good cause she said when labor does start it would go fast, so good I guess. Gotta say the exam hurt though! And pretty crampy right now. Ugh.


----------



## newlywed2013

Got to do our pictures!


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> Got to do our pictures!

Yay! We have ours on Monday


----------



## sprite30

Just got home from the consignment sale, I must admit they are so much more fun when you actually need stuff. They had everything under the sun there and I got a few small things. I was wanting to look thru the clothing but the area they had the clothes in was no air conditioned and I literally walked in the room and right back out.

I'm coming down with a cold. I took Benadryl today because I had a runny nose and a bit of a headache but once that wore off around 7 pm it felt like full on cold so of course I have to run to the pharmacy and search for something I could take. I settled on NyQuil, bc I felt like I needed an antihistamine bc some of it might be allergies, a cough suppressant and acetaminophen for my headache. Just took that now so I should be ready for bed here very soon. Trying to drink a lot of water right now to help with the congestion.

While I was searching for the list of approved medicines I found my appointments schedule and it said i am supposed to have my 36 week appt with a doctor so I can get the group b test and some other tests and packets and I just realized now that she put me in with a nurse so I'm going to have to call tomorrow and make sure the nurse is able to do all the stuff that is needed.

Glad everyone had such good appointments and I'm excited to see who goes into labor first. And can't wait to see some pics


----------



## rbourre

I weighed myself tonight because I felt like I have grown a lot in the last few days. I've gained 2.5 pounds since my last doctor's appointment 2 weeks ago (my scale said the same as the doctors did). I am only 1 pound over my pre-pregnancy weight and have gained 7 in total (lost 6 right away). My next appointment was supposed to be tomorrow but I had to change it to Monday.

My little girl turns 2 tomorrow. I can't believe it's been 2 years since she was born. It really does go too fast.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Is anyone getting random muscle cramps in random places? I keep getting cramps in my shoulder blades keep cramping up. Sometimes it's one at a time, which is alright cause I'm able to stretch it out! But when it's both at the same time, it's awful!


----------



## AshleyLK

rbourre said:


> I weighed myself tonight because I felt like I have grown a lot in the last few days. I've gained 2.5 pounds since my last doctor's appointment 2 weeks ago (my scale said the same as the doctors did). I am only 1 pound over my pre-pregnancy weight and have gained 7 in total (lost 6 right away). My next appointment was supposed to be tomorrow but I had to change it to Monday.
> 
> My little girl turns 2 tomorrow. I can't believe it's been 2 years since she was born. It really does go too fast.

It does go fast! My daughter will be two on Oct 8. I just adore this age she's at! I like that she's able to tell me what she wants instead of crying all the time. Oui! That just reminds me how much work babies are! Lol!


----------



## kiki28

I love love love my new midwife! She went through loads of stuff that the previous one didn't! Apparently I should have had a load of information about what I need to think about for my birth plan and discuss it at yesterday's appointment which the previous midwife didn't give me so we went through it a little bit but we will go through it properly at the next appointment. She was brilliant with all the questions I had!

The only concern she has was my fundal height was 2cm behind where it should be but then again I'm not very big to start with! If he hasn't caught up by next appointment I've got to go for a growth scan but I'm not overally concerned as a lot of the babies in the family have been on the smaller side!


----------



## Elsa50501

It's 3:30 am and i couldn't sleep due to hunger pains lol.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone,

Been a crazy week! Started my mat leave with a bang by havin seriously high blood pressure! Had to go in to labor and delivery for a non stress test. Babies are fine but my little Brooke was being a booger and took us a good 45 mins to finding keep her heartrate long enough for the test! 

They checked my urine and I had slight traces of protein so they did blood work. Luckily no preeclampsia as of yet and my bp went back down but as I've been taking it at home I've noticed it's creeping up and staying higher than normal now. I have a feeling I may get medicated for it at my next visit on Monday. Also I had a slight uti apparently so been on meds for that. I feel like a pharmacy these days! 

Good news is the itching is under control...the solution? Coconut oil!! $3 at Walmart and I'm all set! Just been rubbing that on my belly and boobs and it's been like magic! 

32 weeks today! Yay! :happydance: 5 weeks away from twin full term! 

Anyone having menstral like cramps? I thought they were BHs but everyone says those make your belly contract hard as a rock and this isn't doing that. It just feels like a period about to start. Blah. I hate it. Feel yuck. 

Met with my doula again and we're seriously considering declining my epidural. I'm open to it if it's needed or even if I want it, but I don't want to get it just because it's twins and no other real reason. I've been watching natural twin birth videos and reading natural twin birth stories and while they're not easy to find they are out there and they are amazing! Will see how it goes....Brooke likes to not cooperate so she'll prob go breech and need a c section anyway! Haha

Ultrasound Monday! Can't wait!!! :)


----------



## GeralynB

kiki28 said:


> I love love love my new midwife! She went through loads of stuff that the previous one didn't! Apparently I should have had a load of information about what I need to think about for my birth plan and discuss it at yesterday's appointment which the previous midwife didn't give me so we went through it a little bit but we will go through it properly at the next appointment. She was brilliant with all the questions I had!
> 
> The only concern she has was my fundal height was 2cm behind where it should be but then again I'm not very big to start with! If he hasn't caught up by next appointment I've got to go for a growth scan but I'm not overally concerned as a lot of the babies in the family have been on the smaller side!

I wouldn't worry too much about the fundal height...it's not very accurate. 


MamaMac123 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been a crazy week! Started my mat leave with a bang by havin seriously high blood pressure! Had to go in to labor and delivery for a non stress test. Babies are fine but my little Brooke was being a booger and took us a good 45 mins to finding keep her heartrate long enough for the test!
> 
> They checked my urine and I had slight traces of protein so they did blood work. Luckily no preeclampsia as of yet and my bp went back down but as I've been taking it at home I've noticed it's creeping up and staying higher than normal now. I have a feeling I may get medicated for it at my next visit on Monday. Also I had a slight uti apparently so been on meds for that. I feel like a pharmacy these days!
> 
> Good news is the itching is under control...the solution? Coconut oil!! $3 at Walmart and I'm all set! Just been rubbing that on my belly and boobs and it's been like magic!
> 
> 32 weeks today! Yay! :happydance: 5 weeks away from twin full term!
> 
> Anyone having menstral like cramps? I thought they were BHs but everyone says those make your belly contract hard as a rock and this isn't doing that. It just feels like a period about to start. Blah. I hate it. Feel yuck.
> 
> Met with my doula again and we're seriously considering declining my epidural. I'm open to it if it's needed or even if I want it, but I don't want to get it just because it's twins and no other real reason. I've been watching natural twin birth videos and reading natural twin birth stories and while they're not easy to find they are out there and they are amazing! Will see how it goes....Brooke likes to not cooperate so she'll prob go breech and need a c section anyway! Haha
> 
> Ultrasound Monday! Can't wait!!! :)

I'm pretty sure the menstral cramp feeling is BH...that's what I feel


----------



## StarBrites

Yup BHs can be felt 2 different ways. Belly hardening and menstrual cramps :)


----------



## kel21

Yup, I mostly get the menstrual type pains over just tightening.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-happy birthday to your girl tomorrow. Have a nice day :) 

Mushymilk-I'm cramping like an old woman! It's mainly my lower back and lower legs. Hope your managing with it ok-I find a bath or shower helps. 

Kiki-so glad your new midwife is good! Makes such a difference having someone ego is good at their job dealing with you in pregnancy. Good luck with your growth scan-sure all is fine.

Mamamac-good luck with your ultrasound. Will be nice for you to see your twins again :)

My baby is fully engaged and I'm getting the odd really sharp pain in my cervix-it's like he is trying to head but his way out!! Ouch!


----------



## ljo1984

I had the cervix head butts :-( makes me jump a mile lol. My hips are killing today!! I've been declutter ing the kitchen!! This nesting business is starting to really kick in now!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I had an OB appointment today. She booked me in for weekly growth scans for the next two weeks :(. She even said they may decided to bring baby early!!!!! I don't want any of that. I want an active, natural labour. I feel this is all just so unnecessary. My DS was 6lbs 2ozs at birth. He now grows along the 0.4th percentile. Feeling fed up.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Charmedkirsty - I'm pretty sure you can say no to them bringing the baby early. It's your body and your baby so don't let them push you into something you're not comfortable with.


----------



## ljo1984

Course you can refuse  your body, your baby, your choice.Trust your instincts  if your son was diddy then the odds are you make petite babies! Do they not use the new charts where you are which takes into consideration previous childrens birth weights?
Also you can even refuse the scans if you don't want them, I was supposed to have a growth scan today which I refused, as I was 1cm behind on fh, which isn't a reason to scan, it's normally over2cm. So I've refused as I know my baby is fine in there, and I'm seeing mw on Monday and know ehrn I did fh yesterday myself it's spot on. What reason has she asked to have you scanned?


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to hear that charmedkirsty, hopefully your next growth scans go well and they would change there minds on bring baby early. I don't think they would take that lightly tho I'm sure they would weigh out all the benefits and risks. And maybe if you just really emphasize the size of your #1 they'll take that into consideration

Afm, I'm home sick from work today this head cold is really kicking my butt. I took a long nap and then ventured out to he pharmacy to get a decongestant. I called the doctors office and they emailed me the list of what I can and can't take and oh course nothing at the pharmacy had exactly that combination of things in it so I'm taking both NyQuil and sudafed. I had to call the docs back and double check on that and give the dosages bc I thought the pharmacist was nuts when when she told me that's what I'll have to do. I took just the NyQuil last night and I didn't do much good along and so far this NyQuil/ sudafed combination is working out well. She said once I start feeling alittle better with the cough to switch to just sudafed and Tylenol and cut out the NyQuil. So that's the plan for now, I just hate taking medicine and now especially hate it being pregnant. 

My breast pump came in today's mail but I'm too tired to open it so I'll save that for when I'm feeling better. But a huge thanks to the person who told me I could order it prior to 30 days and they would just hold the order until it was within 30 days of my due date. That is exactly what they did and they shipped it on exactly 30 days before due date so I'm glad I can check that off my list.

Actually my list is very small right now. That alone is exciting. Now I just need to keep here in there as long as possible so I don't have to go back to work until after the holidays. Oct 8th is the magic number...which would make her 4 days overdue so fx of course if she comes before that's fine too but here for wishful thinking.

Edit: oh I got my free samples from similac in the mail earlier this week as well they gave 3 different types of formulas each with 4- oz servings and 4-$5 off checks and a lots of other coupons and advertisements they even gave a coupon for a free messaged bag if my hopital participates, so I'm hoping they do bc it looks like. Really cute bag. So if you haven't signed up for that yet I highly recommend.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

ljo1984 said:


> Course you can refuse  your body, your baby, your choice.Trust your instincts  if your son was diddy then the odds are you make petite babies! Do they not use the new charts where you are which takes into consideration previous childrens birth weights?
> Also you can even refuse the scans if you don't want them, I was supposed to have a growth scan today which I refused, as I was 1cm behind on fh, which isn't a reason to scan, it's normally over2cm. So I've refused as I know my baby is fine in there, and I'm seeing mw on Monday and know ehrn I did fh yesterday myself it's spot on. What reason has she asked to have you scanned?

No we don't use that. I've not even heard of it.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh it's new here too, I don't get the point of it really though your not necessarily gonna have all your babies in a similar weight range! There's 2lb between my two girls birth weights. It just confuses me hope they think it's a helpful tool ha ha. X


----------



## SisterRose

I say completely up to you if you feel like you want to go ahead and continue the pregnancy without any intervention. 
My personal opinion is that you should listen to their medical advice, and if they think that the baby should come early just in case then that's what I'd do, other wise ask for very close monitoring until you go in to natural labour. 
The only reason I have strong feelings on this situation is because I have had two previous "small" babies with growth problems. My first was 6lb 2oz at 38+5 induction, and she was induced for being under 10th centile and my second baby was small, and had stopped growing as well towards the end, and was born 5b 5oz at 37+5 and was on the 1st centile, her placenta had small clots in it(so a sign it wasnt working properly) and she was so small and skinny, no fat on her! I'd started to have reduced movements towards the end and I genuinely feel as though this was a growth problem, not just me having small babies and I'm so glad that they had her born then and some times I wonder what could have happened had I gone to term without anyone noticing. She put weight on so fast, and fed like a trooper, definitely like she was being starved in there!

This time I totally expected to be having a small baby, as after having two people just assumed I have small babies and said it just must be the way I bake them! this baby is growing perfect though(or at least was at my last growth scan at 28 weeks), and a much better size in comparison to my last two so there you go - not just me making small babies! which also makes me think that there was problems in my previous two pregnancies. 
Whatever you decide to do in the end is up to you, hope that your next growth scans go well :flower:

I've had no internet for days!! we have moved in to a new house recently, used all my phone data too so it's good to be back online at the moment and having a quick catch up.
I spent an hour last night having severe stomach cramps/pain that felt like contractions did that came in my last labours but they didn't come at intervals and it was more like a consistent 45 minutes of pain that either got more intense, or less intense but I was actually doing breathing techniques it was so paiful at times! my stomach also felt quite hard, and baby was wobbling around in there often. Is this possibly braxton hicks or contractions? or just stomach ache in general and id eaten something dodgy? :-s i dont know if practice runs can last for that long without coming in intervals so would love to hear if anyone has experienced anything similar.


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Been a crazy week! Started my mat leave with a bang by havin seriously high blood pressure! Had to go in to labor and delivery for a non stress test. Babies are fine but my little Brooke was being a booger and took us a good 45 mins to finding keep her heartrate long enough for the test!
> 
> They checked my urine and I had slight traces of protein so they did blood work. Luckily no preeclampsia as of yet and my bp went back down but as I've been taking it at home I've noticed it's creeping up and staying higher than normal now. I have a feeling I may get medicated for it at my next visit on Monday. Also I had a slight uti apparently so been on meds for that. I feel like a pharmacy these days!
> 
> Good news is the itching is under control...the solution? Coconut oil!! $3 at Walmart and I'm all set! Just been rubbing that on my belly and boobs and it's been like magic!
> 
> 32 weeks today! Yay! :happydance: 5 weeks away from twin full term!
> 
> Anyone having menstral like cramps? I thought they were BHs but everyone says those make your belly contract hard as a rock and this isn't doing that. It just feels like a period about to start. Blah. I hate it. Feel yuck.
> 
> Met with my doula again and we're seriously considering declining my epidural. I'm open to it if it's needed or even if I want it, but I don't want to get it just because it's twins and no other real reason. I've been watching natural twin birth videos and reading natural twin birth stories and while they're not easy to find they are out there and they are amazing! Will see how it goes....Brooke likes to not cooperate so she'll prob go breech and need a c section anyway! Haha
> 
> Ultrasound Monday! Can't wait!!! :)

I know quite a few twin mummas who refused the epi and everything turned out great :)
I personally couldnt do it. When they told me its nicer for me to have an epi in case twin b flips and they need to stick their arm up to pull baby out I pretty much made my mind up right there haha I was glad I did in the end as it helped me conserve energy and the doc did have her hand up there after twin a's birth for a wee bit. Twin b took 40 minutes to push out :p


----------



## RcdM

Glad everyone is doing well for the most part! I've said it but I can't believe I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow. It's so unreal!

newlywed - glad you got your pictures! :)

So yesterday I splurged and ate 2 donuts in the morning, and then had a smothered burrito for lunch, and by the time I got home from work I could feel the heartburn kicking in. I'm pretty sure it was from the donuts, when I eat oatmeal or any other type of dense bread/grain item I seem to get heartburn. But last night the heartburn I had was extreme! It was so awful. It felt like a huge burning lump of coal lodged in my esophagus. It lasted all night and it woke me up every hour. I almost puked a few times because the pressure feels like it's right on top causing me to gag. 

This baby has been going crazy recently though! He was mellow early in the week which I didn't like because it made me nervous. But yesterday he just started going wild in there, moving and kicking and punching and flipping all over. Uncomfortable but very welcomed. He's doing this weird movement right now where it like sweeps all the way down my side vertically from my ribs to my hip and it feels SO strange! It makes me grab my stomach and I try not to yell out while at work although sometimes I can't help it.

I only recall having one time where I was pretty sure I was having BH. My stomach felt really tight, although it is always super hard so I don't know if that is ever any indication for me. I do feel crampy sometimes though, like right now I kinda feel like my period is going to start. I guess those can be like BH too? Sometimes I can't tell if it feels crampy because of the baby or because I need to go to the bathroom :-\


----------



## sprite30

Sounds very similar rcdm, she's going wild in there too and she sweeping across the top of my stomach and it's such a weird feeling and same thing I don't want to be grabbing my stomach and yelping when out in public but luckily she doesn't do it very often

And I know exactly what you mean about the hb and cramping mine is similar and it was funny because I had some cramping today like my body was getting ready for a bowel movement and I just sat there and thought and man labor is gonna be like 1000 times worse then this is. Not so excited for that part.

I'm in the market for a baby carrier, anyone have a brand or style they swear by? When I went to this consignment event yesterday it seemed like soooo many women had their newborns in slings and carriers so I was trying to check them all out and now I feel stupid because they have a nice mobs wrap for $12 and I didn't get it and now I'm looking for them online and they go for $50.. Duh that was stupid of me. I bought my sil a Chico carrier for her son but by the time I bought it he was already too big to be lugged around like that...I'm thinking more of the sling type they look more confortable, but I just don't know


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I was given the ergo baby carrier at my baby shower, it was really awesome to get as that was the one I was planning on getting. It is on the more expensive side of things, but they're really highly rated. They can go up to 45 pounds, which is kind of huge! And from what I've read about their reviews they're super comfortable and don't cause a lot of back pain.


----------



## MamaMac123

I've heard Tula baby carriers are amazing but haven't personally tried them. 

Zephyr - yes the whole doctors hand up my wahoo definitely makes me think the epi may be the way to go! Haha I may be a total wimp and beg for the epidural at 2 cm! Lol for me I just don't want to be told I have to have one just because it's twins and this or that "could" happen. If come delivery time things aren't going smoothly and it looks like we may be heading for a rough delivery or even c section the of course I'll get the epidural or do whatever other interventions are needed. I just don't want to be loaded up with interventions just because if everything is moving along well naturally. I want options open, not closed off just because it's twins and everyone is panicking for no good reason.


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> I've heard Tula baby carriers are amazing but haven't personally tried them.
> 
> Zephyr - yes the whole doctors hand up my wahoo definitely makes me think the epi may be the way to go! Haha I may be a total wimp and beg for the epidural at 2 cm! Lol for me I just don't want to be told I have to have one just because it's twins and this or that "could" happen. If come delivery time things aren't going smoothly and it looks like we may be heading for a rough delivery or even c section the of course I'll get the epidural or do whatever other interventions are needed. I just don't want to be loaded up with interventions just because if everything is moving along well naturally. I want options open, not closed off just because it's twins and everyone is panicking for no good reason.

haha! I know its a crazy thought! It doesnt happen all the time though :p 
I think its a good idea to see how things go if that is how you are feeling. Being able to experience a multiple pregnancy is amazing but it sucks that everything is so unknown and a lot of our choices are taken off us. I remember feeling a bit frazzled still not knowing much a week out from their birth as im such a planner and like to be organised.


----------



## StarBrites

Today I was diagnosed with mild hypothyroidism. I start taking levothyroxine 137mg tomorrow morning. We aren't sure how long it's been going on but I'm trying hard to stay hopeful that everything will be okay with baby Ellie. I keep crying in fear that something bad will happen to her. With being 37 weeks on Sunday that isn't very much time for the medication to start working and fixing my levels. My TSH was 3.13 and my FT4 was 0.81. She is doing a further test to see if I have antithyroid antibodies to see if it's being caused by autoimmune hypothyroidsm (Hashimoto's thyroiditis). They said when I deliver she has to be monitored closely to make sure everything is okay. This is scary to me :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I was given the ergo baby carrier at my baby shower, it was really awesome to get as that was the one I was planning on getting. It is on the more expensive side of things, but they're really highly rated. They can go up to 45 pounds, which is kind of huge! And from what I've read about their reviews they're super comfortable and don't cause a lot of back pain.

Ergos are great! Had one with dd2
:) you have some generous friends and family!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> I had the cervix head butts :-( makes me jump a mile lol. My hips are killing today!! I've been declutter ing the kitchen!! This nesting business is starting to really kick in now!

Ha I know. I was on the phone and getting the sharp cervix pains and it was hard to talk! 

Hope your hips are better today :flower: if not take the nesting easy!


----------



## ljo1984

It was my biggest babies first day at school today :-( anyway she literally told me to go home lol so think she's gonna love it! It's only a 10 min walk down the road but decided to drive at last minute cause I know the walk there and back will do me in for the rest of the day! Urgh. Think were having my fil look after girls for a bit tomorrow so we can sort their room out, pained, cot in loft and new bed up so it's ready-ish for my friend arriving 3 weeks today eeeeeeek, can't wait for her to land. Then there's not a massive amount of nesting stuff left to do.


----------



## vickyandchick

StarBrites said:


> Today I was diagnosed with mild hypothyroidism. I start taking levothyroxine 137mg tomorrow morning. We aren't sure how long it's been going on but I'm trying hard to stay hopeful that everything will be okay with baby Ellie. I keep crying in fear that something bad will happen to her. With being 37 weeks on Sunday that isn't very much time for the medication to start working and fixing my levels. My TSH was 3.13 and my FT4 was 0.81. She is doing a further test to see if I have antithyroid antibodies to see if it's being caused by autoimmune hypothyroidsm (Hashimoto's thyroiditis). They said when I deliver she has to be monitored closely to make sure everything is okay. This is scary to me :(

:hugs: That does sound scary, when they say things like that it sends your mind into overdrive! Has anything else been explained in depth? I don't really know anything about hypothroidism but I hope you get some answers:flower: x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-sorry about your diagnosis. Surevnow you have a definite diagnosis, your care will be monitored closely so don't worry about baby :hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

I think baby has dropped since I know get less heartburn. I have to say it has been nice even if it's only been a few days. I don't have any of the hip pain. I feel most of mine right in my pubic bone and tail bone.


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm feeling completely brainless these days. Have no one else to help with the kids near us, so have to carry on no matter how I feel.

Anyway-went to get dd1 from school and stalled it reversing out onto a road, then couldn't find my gears. Parked way away from school as I just wasn't thinking, then knocked someone's wingmirror against outs on way home avoiding a car that pulled out :cry: 

I just want to stay at home until baby is here and I get my brain back.


----------



## kel21

Sorry about the diagnosis StarBrites! At least they are aware now!

Sorry you are having a bad day yoyo! 

Today we go to get my husband fixed. He has been super cool about it until last night. We had to shave him and he got knicked a few times, it hurt and now he is dreading it. Poor guy!


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to hear that starbrites, 3.13 doesn't seem that high to me. I was in that range as well when I first got pregnant they put me on 50 mg of ...well now I can't remember the name...but after one month I got horrible headaches so I demanded they test me again and wouldn't you know I was way too low and stopped taking it that day and have my thyroid checked every months and yes, it's creeping back up but still in the 2 range. I'm a firm believer in getting a couple bad results before jumping the gun. Especially after the episode I had. I'll get another lab slip at my appt on Tuesday and I'm interested in seeing if it any higher. But I wish you luck with that thyroid is not fun.

Mamamac, that's exactly how I feel about the whole birth plan even if I'm not having twins. I just think the nurses get in this routine and think they know everything and can foresee how it's going to go. So yes ok your more experienced then I am at the whole born process but I don't want to be pushed with meds and bed bound before I even get a change to see how it goes. I've gotta get my birth plan together before Tuesday and I'm seriously going to basically quote you lol


----------



## StarBrites

Well it looks like my thyroid problems are here to stay and aren't just due to pregnancy. My doctor ran a test for anti-thyroid antibodies, I tested positive which means I have some type of thyroid autoimmune issue. My mom and grandmother both have/had thyroid problems and are/were on medication. My mom has Hashimoto's thyroiditis which is most likely the same one I have. It looks like we caught it early though which is good that way I can start feeling back to normal with the thyroid medication.. doctor thinks it's something I will be taking long term from now on. We will retest in 4-6 weeks so see where my levels are. There is now a greater chance Ellie will have thyroid issues but at least now we can get her checked every now and then to keep an eye for it.


It's not the worst thing that can happen, though. I just have to try and keep positive :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> I was given the ergo baby carrier at my baby shower, it was really awesome to get as that was the one I was planning on getting. It is on the more expensive side of things, but they're really highly rated. They can go up to 45 pounds, which is kind of huge! And from what I've read about their reviews they're super comfortable and don't cause a lot of back pain.
> 
> Ergos are great! Had one with dd2
> :) you have some generous friends and family!Click to expand...

I am very fortunate to be blessed with generous family and friends! They're all amazing...Most of the time! 

StarBrites I'm glad they caught it early for you, although late in your pregnancy. Hopefully the medicine will help you feel back to normal soon! 

I keep waking up on my back, and it's awful! It hurts so much when I sleep on my back I don't know why my body keeps going that way. Every time I wake up its a struggle to turn to my side cause my hips hurt so much from sleeping on my back. 

I also got a birthing ball yesterday, it actually feels really good to sit on it!


----------



## rbourre

I've had enough of being so tired all the time. I go to bed exhausted and it takes forever to fall asleep, then I wake up every 1.5-2 hours to pee. Everything I do makes me tired. I just made banana bread with my 2 year old and I feel like I've been lifting weights, my arms are so tired. Everything I do is so much harder than it was before I was pregnant. 

I will be glad when this is over and I can never be pregnant again. I love feeling my son move around and kick, but it's getting uncomfortable. I can't wait to finally meet him next month.


----------



## Baby3onboard

Just ordered my breast pump. I had called insurance a couple weeks ago to check the specifics of where I could order from/what types of pumps were covered, etc. Then when I wen to the doctor on Wednesday, she recommended a different place. I assumed my insurance didn't cover there since they hadn't mentioned it- but after I called the breast pump place two pumps were covered 100%, so they will ship today and I should get tomorrow. I'm getting a Medela. So excited. In the past I've used the ones you can buy at Wal-Mart, and while cheaper- not as good and you end up having to replace too often, so I"m hopeful this one will work well. Today's my ds1 birthday and so after midnight, I'm good to go with having this baby. Me and hubby just might dtd to get things moving along. I'm not really nervous about the labor, only the when is it going to happen? where am I going to be? how is it going to start (water breaking or contractions, I've had both with previous labors). Hubby says I'm like an earthquake, you know it's going to happen, you just don't know when! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushy-- For whatever reason the birthing ball helps me when I get heartburn also. I either sit indian style or on my knees and lean forward on the ball.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's really good to know! I have awful heartburn from eating pretty much anything, like ever! 

My baby has been the most active he's been this whole time. I've never felt him so much before or as strongly. The strength obviously makes sense, since he's getting bigger but the amount of movement has been nice. He really likes to butt bump my ribs though, which hurts and sometimes makes me yelp out loud.


----------



## Jcliff

Baby measuring 7lbs already. Yikes.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-he's a good size already! :) 

Re-heartburn-it's 3am here (yay 37 weeks now!!)
and I have just had to take something for my heartburn! I won't miss this when baby is born.
Always carry something you can take with you if you can. Never heard of the pregnancy ball helping-great idea! Must try it :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Jcliff-he's a good size already! :)
> 
> Re-heartburn-it's 3am here (yay 37 weeks now!!)
> and I have just had to take something for my heartburn! I won't miss this when baby is born.
> Always carry something you can take with you if you can. Never heard of the pregnancy ball helping-great idea! Must try it :)

Can't sleep? I woke up the other morning at 4AM and couldn't fall back to sleep. My husband ended up cuddling with me two hours later before he got up for work and I fell back to sleep for two hours. It was nice.

As for having something for heartburn with me at all times, I've got that covered! There's tums by my bed, in my kitchen, in my purse and in my car. I always have it!


----------



## Jcliff

Ugh I feel your pain. My acid is out of control. I burp and grunt all day at work it's not cute :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Starbrites - that is scary about the thyroid but it's better to know so they can manage it. Fx for you! I've been watching my bp and the last couple weeks it's been higher...have a feeling I'm going to start being medicated for it after my visit with my ob on Monday. Complications are so frustrating! Especially so close to the end when you just want everything to go smoothly. 

Heartburn....I was getting it really bad and my doc prescribed me a med, haven't had heartburn since! It's like a miracle drug! I think I took a tums once since starting it. So if you're really having a hard time maybe ask about a prescription med. too many tums isn't healthy ;) Also if heartburn strikes at night stick to your left side. Apparently heartburn is worse when you lay on your right side. 

I just broke out my birthing ball. Need to start spending time on it. I've started doing guided birth meditations at night before bed too and I really like them. Hoping it will help me at least have a partially of not fully unmedicated birth. 

Today I haven't felt too well. Got up around 6 am and couldn't get comfortable to get back to sleep. Got up and sent hubby off to work and did some cooking (yay freezer meals!) and was sweating bullets! Not sure of its humidity or pregnancy or both but I've been sweating bad the past few days. I don't even sweat this bad at the gym! It's so nasty. 

Finally laid down again around 11:30 and slept till after 2. I like this mat leave stuff where I get to rest and nap whenever I need it! :) 

Tonight my low back is aching and my stomach is feel blah. Still have the menstral type cramping and think my stomach was hardening some. Probably Braxton hicks. Not super painful just feel yucky. 

Hoping these babies won't arrive for another month at least but I have a feeling they may show up sooner than later. I just sort of keep holding my breath waiting for te big show to begin!


----------



## newlywed2013

I can't sleep because all I want is food! I keep trying little snacks but nothing is satisfying enough.. Gah!


----------



## rbourre

34 weeks today. So happy to have made it this far. 34 weeks was my first goal (aside from passing 29 weeks when my daughter was born). My next goal is 37 weeks. 3 more weeks until term. :D


----------



## SisterRose

Had a growth scan yesterday! Baby is estimated 5lb 2oz already at 32+4 and measuring a week ahead!! My last was born 5lb 5oz so I almost had a heart attack when they told me. They said to expect 8lb at 40weeks. Cant wait to meet my little bubs :D


----------



## rbourre

SisterRose said:


> Had a growth scan yesterday! Baby is estimated 5lb 2oz already at 32+4 and measuring a week ahead!! My last was born 5lb 5oz so I almost had a heart attack when they told me. They said to expect 8lb at 40weeks. Cant wait to meet my little bubs :D

That's how I felt when they estimated baby at 4lbs 5oz at 31+5. My daughter was born at 2lbs 2oz so I was surprised he is so big.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Jcliff-he's a good size already! :)
> 
> Re-heartburn-it's 3am here (yay 37 weeks now!!)
> and I have just had to take something for my heartburn! I won't miss this when baby is born.
> Always carry something you can take with you if you can. Never heard of the pregnancy ball helping-great idea! Must try it :)
> 
> Can't sleep? I woke up the other morning at 4AM and couldn't fall back to sleep. My husband ended up cuddling with me two hours later before he got up for work and I fell back to sleep for two hours. It was nice.
> 
> As for having something for heartburn with me at all times, I've got that covered! There's tums by my bed, in my kitchen, in my purse and in my car. I always have it!Click to expand...

Yes-couldn't sleep! Argh so frustrating when you are so tired and awake. You sound organised with a good supply of Tums! 


We have decided on a home birth, providing the home birth midwife that visits us says yes. It's the only way to solve child care issues when labour starts. Excited/nervous at the same time. 

Everyone decided on how they want to birth?


----------



## vickyandchick

I'll be giving birth in my local hospital, since he's my first I'm rather nervous so I'd rather be in the hospital just in case (god forbid) something happens. Plus I'm gonna want the drugs too:haha:

I've been hit with the flu and feel bloody awful, I did have the flu jab but apparently it's not done it's job:dohh:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-great you've made it so far after your little girls early arrival last time. Must be a relief each week that passes. 

Sister rose-brilliant news your little boy is growing so well :) he sounds like he is doing well in there! 


Newlywed-all I want to do is eat! I'm constantly hungry, even in the middle of the night. I know how your feeling!

Mamamac-I do hear people with twins have them a little earlier, but I'm sure they won't come until they are fully cooked :) will be lovely for you to have two gorgeous babies-must be so exciting!


----------



## ljo1984

That's fab yoyo! Should be no reason for them to say no


----------



## kel21

Lost a big bunch of plug today! No blood though, so that's good, but I was surprised by how much it was.


----------



## staceymxxx

Is anyone else petrified of birth? it hit me the other night and now i'm so scared x


----------



## staceymxxx

I'm giving birth in hospital, he may have problems nothings 100% so i'd rather be there just incase also i want drugs and plenty of them lol! i wanted to go all natural but i dont get a medal for that so may aswel have drugs to help me x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

staceymxxx said:


> Is anyone else petrified of birth? it hit me the other night and now i'm so scared x

I am! I'm afraid of any part of it, I didn't register for birthing classes soon enough so I'm relying on books and possibly youtube videos. I'm hoping it's going to be enough, especially since I'm avoiding as much medical intervention as possible. I'm terribly afraid of it!

I have a terrible feeling that my baby has turned into the breech position. It felt like he had hiccups high up, it was the typical rhythmic feeling I usually feel down low. I'm afraid to admit he's turned. I had an appointment on Wednesday where my doctor is doing an ultrasound to see baby's position and I would hate for a c-section to be scheduled or determined based on this ultrasound.


----------



## rbourre

I'm giving birth at the hospital in the city 30 minutes away. When I went to my doctor to confirm pregnancy, he referred me to an OB at that hospital because they have a NICU just in case this baby came early too. Our regular hospitals won't deliver babies before 34 weeks. Since I've made it to 34 weeks, I could technically deliver at the closer hospital but I'm already registered at the other one and my OB is there.


----------



## lauraemily17

I don't have a choice, has to be a hospital as I had a haemorrhage last time. I'm ok with that though. I'm honestly too scared not to be near Drs & machines & drugs in case something happens, which knowing my luck, something will like last time.


----------



## Krippy

Home birth here... I am so excited!


----------



## rbourre

My new blood pressure monitor keeps telling me I'm pre-hypertension. My blood pressure was 114/82 and it says pre-hypertension. My old machine considered it normal until it got to 130/86. I know 114/82 is perfectly fine but it bugs me that it says pre-hypertension.


----------



## ljo1984

It's normal to be scared especially with your first as you don't have a clue what to expect. My first was on the drip and was something I will never let them do to me again, so with my second I planned hb and was scared as I'd not experienced natural labour and was a hell of a difference, a million times easier and not as scary as I was imagining. I was terrified of experiencing transition and "losing it" as you hear people talk about, but I didn't  so although I worry at times, what if it's not as easy this time around, I'm excited too, will be at home which will make it easier too (more relaxed etc).


----------



## ljo1984

rbourre said:


> My new blood pressure monitor keeps telling me I'm pre-hypertension. My blood pressure was 114/82 and it says pre-hypertension. My old machine considered it normal until it got to 130/86. I know 114/82 is perfectly fine but it bugs me that it says pre-hypertension.

That's ridiculous! That reading is normal! Even 130/86 I wouldn't bat an eyelid at at work :-/


----------



## newlywed2013

I'm not so much terrified of the birth, just nervous because I don't really know what to expect. I am delivering at a hospital 1.5 hours away. It's the closest hospital with a nicu. 

How big is the mucous plug? Mine just seems to keep coming and coming!! It's groooooss!


----------



## rbourre

ljo1984 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> My new blood pressure monitor keeps telling me I'm pre-hypertension. My blood pressure was 114/82 and it says pre-hypertension. My old machine considered it normal until it got to 130/86. I know 114/82 is perfectly fine but it bugs me that it says pre-hypertension.
> 
> That's ridiculous! That reading is normal! Even 130/86 I wouldn't bat an eyelid at at work :-/Click to expand...

This one says anything over 120/80 and below 140/90 is pre-hypertension. I just ignore what it says because I know it's perfectly fine, especially for me since my bp was higher than that before I was pregnant and I was on meds. I'm not on any meds now except aspirin.


----------



## ljo1984

Madness!!!

Re the plug, I've never had a proper "show" or anything. I've lost little bits on a regular basis but small enough for it to regenerate. My SIL had plug loss and shows. She said the plug was like thick snot and would loose tonnes everytime she went to loo.


----------



## newlywed2013

Every few days I lose maybe a quarter sized amount, for a couple Weeks now- no blood, just looks like thick nasty snot!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ok, I feel like a total dork asking this--but can bits of your mucous plug be white? This just occurred to me that earlier I went to the restroom, and there was (TMI!) a big glob of white. (Looked very similar to EWCM.) I didn't really think anything of it, but now looking back, it was way more than any regular discharge I've had. With DS #1 I didn't lose any of the plug until 36 or 37 weeks, and it was always darker, and tinged with blood. I'm only 33 right now, which is why I guess the thought didn't cross my mind!


----------



## Jcliff

Newlywed, I would ask to be checked to see what's going on down there next apt. With my DD I lost about the same amount as you for a week and then went into labor.


----------



## StarBrites

Here is my 36+6 bump :)
I'm pretty darn uncomfortable!
 



Attached Files:







bb566.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I've been loosing like that most days for weeks and weeks now and it was the same in my last pregnancy too and still went 40+4 lol. It generally regenerates with amounts like that. And yeh it's similar to ewcm but I find it thicker and more a yellow tinged colour, anything else I loose I presume is normal discharge (heard someone refer to stuff you loose as cervical weapage! Vom lol) . The joys of pregnancy lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

From what I have read there's loosing parts of your plug like a lot of us are. Blobs of thick snot like/ewcm discharge. Usually white, yellow or greenish. Then there's a bloody show which is a much larger amount & blood tinged. The bloody show is much more likely to be an indication of labour apparently. I had a bloody show with my son but not until I was actually in early labour. It was HUGE in comparison to what I'm loosing now. Like the size of a thumb & tinged with brown blood, I actually continued to spot brown blood for a while after.


----------



## noshowjo

Hey ladies hope you all feeling good today . I'm not so much iv got back ache and as my little lady is pretty much stuck in oblique possition my hip bone at front is killing as her head is lodged in my hip . 
Gotta go back in 10 days to see if she moved from oblique possition . 
I heard that if not they may try move her but as my platlet count is so so low will they risk moving her what if I bleed inside or something .? 

I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore . Iv had enough .


----------



## GeralynB

Had a very busy day yesterday...had our 1st of 5 Bradley Method classes and then my baby shower was in the afternoon. We got a ton of stuff! Now I'll have to sort and organize everything. I was exhausted by the end of the day. But now of course I woke up at 4:30am to use the bathroom and can't fall back asleep


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> Had a very busy day yesterday...had our 1st of 5 Bradley Method classes and then my baby shower was in the afternoon. We got a ton of stuff! Now I'll have to sort and organize everything. I was exhausted by the end of the day. But now of course I woke up at 4:30am to use the bathroom and can't fall back asleep

I feel your pain! My husband got up at 3:30 this morning to leave for a business trip and I haven't been able to fall back to sleep since. After nearly an hour of lying there trying to I have given up and will just stay awake. :( 

I had some pretty strong braxton hicks yesterday. I've never actually felt them before, so I wasn't sure if that's what was happening until I started feeling my stomach when the pain would come compared to when the pain would go. I had my husband rub my back until I fell asleep and now I'm feeling fine again. I must have been a strong concern for my dog though, she wouldn't leave my side. She usually sleeps on a dog bed on the floor, but kept insisting on being right next to me nearly the whole night.


----------



## jmandrews

So exciting! Some of you are considered full term now and some of you are so close! I'll be watching for your births and birth stories! Hoping for all the best for you all! 

Friday we had our early 16 week private gender scan. We found out we are expecting a baby BOY! So excited to have one of each. I started feeling him the same day too! It was a perfect day!


----------



## ljo1984

Awwww congrats JM!!! And my god 16 weeks!!! It's flown by!


----------



## Laelani

Awww congrats jm!!!

Re: birthing - We are having our little man in hospital via C-Section due to my scoliosis as pushing would likely snap my spine in half they say and they don't want to take the chances. Hoping the little guy stays in there so we can have a planned operation rather than having to have an emergency one after labor has started because that would kind of suck.


----------



## newlywed2013

Jcliff said:


> Newlywed, I would ask to be checked to see what's going on down there next apt. With my DD I lost about the same amount as you for a week and then went into labor.

my,doctor said that at my next appointment, a week from tomorrow, that they will do the group b strep test and "start waist down stuff" so I am assuming she plans on checking me. 

I had rlp sooo bad last night! Had me in tears! Are we done yet? Lol!

Congrats on the baby boy jm!! How exciting!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> So exciting! Some of you are considered full term now and some of you are so close! I'll be watching for your births and birth stories! Hoping for all the best for you all!
> 
> Friday we had our early 16 week private gender scan. We found out we are expecting a baby BOY! So excited to have one of each. I started feeling him the same day too! It was a perfect day!

Aww, yay!!! Congrats JM!!! You are getting close to halfway! : )


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats jm!

I don't think I've lost any plug yet although do get a fair amount of daily discharge.

I just finished my antenatal classes (NCT) yesterday (except the breast feeding class which is on Thursday) and I do feel more prepared although am still terrified! I'm pretty open to the idea of an epidural purely because the transition stage frightens me! I will see how I go in the pool with gas and air first though (provided baby is in a good position). The only thing that puts me off epidural is the increased risk of a forceps delivery yikes! 

Does anyone have any thoughts on whether they will give the baby the vitamin k injection after birth? I want to do it but my DH is wary because of some old research (which hasn't been proven) where there was a link to leukaemia. If we need intervention during birth we will definitely give it but for a natural birth my DH doesn't want to. Just interested in anyone else's thoughts on this really.


----------



## GeralynB

JM congrats on your blue bump!!!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on your blue bump JM!! 

All going well at our scan next Friday I'll be delivering at our local low risk hospital in the maternity unit. I'd be too scared to have a home birth even though they sound lovely. I had no pain relief with dd though and was at home right until the last minute (dd arrived 15 mins after getting to hospital) so I plan on it being similar this time. I really think being at home and walking around to ease the pain is what helped speed up my labour so I do totally get why women choose a home birth. 

Midwife phoned on Friday and I'm anemic which explains why I've been so incredibly tired recently. I thought it was just third tri tiredness as well as having two other little ones to look after but apparently my levels were quite low so hoping once the iron kicks in ill feel a lot better.

Fundal height was also 3cm behind at my appointment when it has been exact the whole way through. It was a different midwife though so I'm hoping she maybe measures differently or something? As my daughter was on the smaller side though they'll be measuring him at my presentation scan next week to be on the safe side. 

Loopy Laura, both our kids had the vit K jag after birth and this one will too. It's a personal choice though?


----------



## kel21

Jmandrews congrats on the boy! Love you pic too!


----------



## ljo1984

Loopy Laura said:


> Congrats jm!
> 
> I don't think I've lost any plug yet although do get a fair amount of daily discharge.
> 
> I just finished my antenatal classes (NCT) yesterday (except the breast feeding class which is on Thursday) and I do feel more prepared although am still terrified! I'm pretty open to the idea of an epidural purely because the transition stage frightens me! I will see how I go in the pool with gas and air first though (provided baby is in a good position). The only thing that puts me off epidural is the increased risk of a forceps delivery yikes!
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on whether they will give the baby the vitamin k injection after birth? I want to do it but my DH is wary because of some old research (which hasn't been proven) where there was a link to leukaemia. If we need intervention during birth we will definitely give it but for a natural birth my DH doesn't want to. Just interested in anyone else's thoughts on this really.


Both my girls had vit k, but I've done a lot more research into this time and I've put in my plan that I don't consent to it been administered as long as I have a problem free birth. If there's any trauma then yes I'll agree. And I don't want the drops either as I'm planning to bf again and want to maintain a "Virgin gut". There's a lot of preservatives in the injection so decided against. With my first she had forceps and had a heamatoma on her scalp :-( so she would have got it without a doubt as that's a bleed under the skin. However my second was problem free so if I'd of done research then instead of now (lol) she wouldn't have got it, but I just agreed as my first had it. 

And yeh epidural can lead to a cascade of intervention as it can cause decels. I was on hormone drip which was pure evil, so ended up with epidural which caused decel which lead to forceps and really it was all due to "policies" so wouldn't agree to any of it now as she was totally happy in there before it all :-( but I didn't know anything back then.


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh, made the mistake of looking in a full length mirror at my naked bod. Sick. Even my stretch marks have stretch marks! I've gained 36 lbs, most of that being in the first half of pregnancy =( I even have massive ones, I'm surprised my skin can even stretch like that! Like, 1/2" wide and a couple inches long! Icky icky! How am I ever supposed to feel sexy again??? :wacko: :cry:


----------



## busytulip

Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I have been on and just got caught up on the last few pages that I have missed.

Congrats on your blue bundle JM! 

AFM: Early Friday morning I went into labor. Thankfully the staff, along with my OB, were wonderful and worked very hard at trying to halt contractions. I did have several injections and eventually was sedated in order to lengthen the time between contractions. I am still fairly groggy , but am really happy that my LO is safely growing in my tummy. My OB said that if we can make it to the 34 week mark that would give the baby a better outcome. I am back on bed rest and am going to just try and focus on 1 day at a time.


----------



## Loopy Laura

busytulip said:


> Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I have been on and just got caught up on the last few pages that I have missed.
> 
> Congrats on your blue bundle JM!
> 
> AFM: Early Friday morning I went into labor. Thankfully the staff, along with my OB, were wonderful and worked very hard at trying to halt contractions. I did have several injections and eventually was sedated in order to lengthen the time between contractions. I am still fairly groggy , but am really happy that my LO is safely growing in my tummy. My OB said that if we can make it to the 34 week mark that would give the baby a better outcome. I am back on bed rest and am going to just try and focus on 1 day at a time.

I'm glad they managed to stop it - fingers crossed you will make it to at least 34 weeks.


----------



## Loopy Laura

ljo1984 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Congrats jm!
> 
> I don't think I've lost any plug yet although do get a fair amount of daily discharge.
> 
> I just finished my antenatal classes (NCT) yesterday (except the breast feeding class which is on Thursday) and I do feel more prepared although am still terrified! I'm pretty open to the idea of an epidural purely because the transition stage frightens me! I will see how I go in the pool with gas and air first though (provided baby is in a good position). The only thing that puts me off epidural is the increased risk of a forceps delivery yikes!
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on whether they will give the baby the vitamin k injection after birth? I want to do it but my DH is wary because of some old research (which hasn't been proven) where there was a link to leukaemia. If we need intervention during birth we will definitely give it but for a natural birth my DH doesn't want to. Just interested in anyone else's thoughts on this really.
> 
> 
> Both my girls had vit k, but I've done a lot more research into this time and I've put in my plan that I don't consent to it been administered as long as I have a problem free birth. If there's any trauma then yes I'll agree. And I don't want the drops either as I'm planning to bf again and want to maintain a "Virgin gut". There's a lot of preservatives in the injection so decided against. With my first she had forceps and had a heamatoma on her scalp :-( so she would have got it without a doubt as that's a bleed under the skin. However my second was problem free so if I'd of done research then instead of now (lol) she wouldn't have got it, but I just agreed as my first had it.
> 
> And yeh epidural can lead to a cascade of intervention as it can cause decels. I was on hormone drip which was pure evil, so ended up with epidural which caused decel which lead to forceps and really it was all due to "policies" so wouldn't agree to any of it now as she was totally happy in there before it all :-( but I didn't know anything back then.Click to expand...

Wow that sounds like a traumatic birth - but good that your second was problem free! Thanks for the info, that's really helpful.


----------



## vickyandchick

busytulip said:


> Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I have been on and just got caught up on the last few pages that I have missed.
> 
> Congrats on your blue bundle JM!
> 
> AFM: Early Friday morning I went into labor. Thankfully the staff, along with my OB, were wonderful and worked very hard at trying to halt contractions. I did have several injections and eventually was sedated in order to lengthen the time between contractions. I am still fairly groggy , but am really happy that my LO is safely growing in my tummy. My OB said that if we can make it to the 34 week mark that would give the baby a better outcome. I am back on bed rest and am going to just try and focus on 1 day at a time.

Oh my goodness, I'm glad your LO is still cooking away in there and hope he or she hangs on until at least 34 weeks:hugs:

Congratulations on your little boy JM:flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Busytulip I'm glad they got that under control, and hope baby stays cooking for as long as possible for you! 

Jm congrats on the boy!


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> Ugh, made the mistake of looking in a full length mirror at my naked bod. Sick. Even my stretch marks have stretch marks! I've gained 36 lbs, most of that being in the first half of pregnancy =( I even have massive ones, I'm surprised my skin can even stretch like that! Like, 1/2" wide and a couple inches long! Icky icky! How am I ever supposed to feel sexy again??? :wacko: :cry:

I feel your pain! I have gained about 50lbs so far :cry: I have no self control :blush:



busytulip said:


> Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I have been on and just got caught up on the last few pages that I have missed.
> 
> Congrats on your blue bundle JM!
> 
> AFM: Early Friday morning I went into labor. Thankfully the staff, along with my OB, were wonderful and worked very hard at trying to halt contractions. I did have several injections and eventually was sedated in order to lengthen the time between contractions. I am still fairly groggy , but am really happy that my LO is safely growing in my tummy. My OB said that if we can make it to the 34 week mark that would give the baby a better outcome. I am back on bed rest and am going to just try and focus on 1 day at a time.

So glad they were able to stop it! :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

So glad baby is still in there busytulip. Hope he stays in as long as possible :hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

kel21 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, made the mistake of looking in a full length mirror at my naked bod. Sick. Even my stretch marks have stretch marks! I've gained 36 lbs, most of that being in the first half of pregnancy =( I even have massive ones, I'm surprised my skin can even stretch like that! Like, 1/2" wide and a couple inches long! Icky icky! How am I ever supposed to feel sexy again??? :wacko: :cry:
> 
> I feel your pain! I have gained about 50lbs so far :cry: I have no self control :blush:Click to expand...

I dont have any either. I started off obese so they didn't even want me to gain much to begin with, she even said "no weight gain until at least 20 weeks". The only thing that's slowed it down now is the diabetes. The new diet actually caused me to lose 6 lbs and now I'm gaining again :shrug:


----------



## staceymxxx

I think i'm so scared because i have no control over it or when its going to happen, i like to be in the know and have everything planned :(


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, made the mistake of looking in a full length mirror at my naked bod. Sick. Even my stretch marks have stretch marks! I've gained 36 lbs, most of that being in the first half of pregnancy =( I even have massive ones, I'm surprised my skin can even stretch like that! Like, 1/2" wide and a couple inches long! Icky icky! How am I ever supposed to feel sexy again??? :wacko: :cry:
> 
> I feel your pain! I have gained about 50lbs so far :cry: I have no self control :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any either. I started off obese so they didn't even want me to gain much to begin with, she even said "no weight gain until at least 20 weeks". The only thing that's slowed it down now is the diabetes. The new diet actually caused me to lose 6 lbs and now I'm gaining again :shrug:Click to expand...

Sounds bad but I had kinda hoped that I had it so I would "have" to be on the diet!


----------



## newlywed2013

kel21 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, made the mistake of looking in a full length mirror at my naked bod. Sick. Even my stretch marks have stretch marks! I've gained 36 lbs, most of that being in the first half of pregnancy =( I even have massive ones, I'm surprised my skin can even stretch like that! Like, 1/2" wide and a couple inches long! Icky icky! How am I ever supposed to feel sexy again??? :wacko: :cry:
> 
> I feel your pain! I have gained about 50lbs so far :cry: I have no self control :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any either. I started off obese so they didn't even want me to gain much to begin with, she even said "no weight gain until at least 20 weeks". The only thing that's slowed it down now is the diabetes. The new diet actually caused me to lose 6 lbs and now I'm gaining again :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds bad but I had kinda hoped that I had it so I would "have" to be on the diet!Click to expand...

Lol well I am glad you didn't, it sucks!


----------



## rbourre

Now that it's getting closer, I am getting really nervous about labour. It almost seems easier to just schedule a repeat c-section because then I know what day he'd be born and I don't have to be wondering when I'm going to go into labour, what it's going to be like, how much it's going to hurt....etc. This is not my plan at all though and I am going to try very, very hard to have a vbac, I'm just getting scared. 

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I am going to ask him if there's a specific week he won't let me go over. With having a previous c-section and preemie, I don't know if he will end up letting me go overdue or if 40 weeks is the longest I can go. I'm hoping he comes on his own in about 4 weeks. I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore. I'm so uncomfortable, he's been attacking my bladder now that he's dropped, I have really bad heartburn, I'm exhausted and have had enough. I will take this any day though over visiting my baby in the NICU.


----------



## Laelani

newlywed2013 said:


> Ugh, made the mistake of looking in a full length mirror at my naked bod. Sick. Even my stretch marks have stretch marks! I've gained 36 lbs, most of that being in the first half of pregnancy =( I even have massive ones, I'm surprised my skin can even stretch like that! Like, 1/2" wide and a couple inches long! Icky icky! How am I ever supposed to feel sexy again??? :wacko: :cry:

I had to weigh in on this -- I hear you loud and clear!!!! I moan and groan to myself every time I catch myself in the mirror when I'm changing or whatever the case may be. I have gained A LOT!!! I was 119lbs at 6 weeks pregnant and at last weigh in almost 3 weeks ago I was 164.5lbs and growing constantly. I have stretch marks on my thighs, legs, bump, and even breasts! It's insane!!!! :dohh: Hopefully some bio oil will help post birth. Also I've been putting cream on daily and even stuff for reducing stretch marks and nothing :( 



busytulip said:


> Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I have been on and just got caught up on the last few pages that I have missed.
> 
> Congrats on your blue bundle JM!
> 
> AFM: Early Friday morning I went into labor. Thankfully the staff, along with my OB, were wonderful and worked very hard at trying to halt contractions. I did have several injections and eventually was sedated in order to lengthen the time between contractions. I am still fairly groggy , but am really happy that my LO is safely growing in my tummy. My OB said that if we can make it to the 34 week mark that would give the baby a better outcome. I am back on bed rest and am going to just try and focus on 1 day at a time.

Wow that's scary! Glad they were able to get things under control and LO is safe and secure in there! Hopefully this is just a minor bump and that things will be smooth from here on out. My mom said with me she went into labor really early on and they stopped it and then I ended up coming late. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you! I agree time is flying! Ic. Any believe yo hall are getting ready to have babyies your arms! :)


----------



## sprite30

Newlywed, I caught a grimpse of myself in a full length mirror today too and thought ....oh boy too but I've only gained 8 lbs so far so hopefully the weight comes off easy I'm just worried about having a "gut" afterwards. I was overweight to begin with so it's going to happen. 

Jmandrews, congrats on the boy wow 16 weeks already that went fast. Crazy!

Re: vitamin k shot, they mentioned it at the hospital tour but I just thought it was standard so I guess I better look into it. 

The weather was soooo beautiful here today and it's supposed to be all week and I am sooo looking forward to the fall weather and it not being hot at all. This whole past week was miserable weather here so today was awesome. I still have this nagging cough and a runny nose and itchy throat that I just can not shake and it is driving me nuts because I do not want to take anymore cold medicine then I already have so that's not fun. And everytime I cough my stomach muscle hurt and I get pains in my cervix so ...yeah...not fun.

Oh a happier note my sil just announced she's pregnant today and I am so happy for her. Even thought we don't get along I felt bad for her having a miscarriage and I had even said to my dh last week that I'm suprised she's happy for me and bought me so much for my baby shower and that I hope she gets pregnant soon bc she deserves it. And yep she announced it today so very happy for her. I can't wait to find out what she's having I think this might be what we need to give us something in common.


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, made the mistake of looking in a full length mirror at my naked bod. Sick. Even my stretch marks have stretch marks! I've gained 36 lbs, most of that being in the first half of pregnancy =( I even have massive ones, I'm surprised my skin can even stretch like that! Like, 1/2" wide and a couple inches long! Icky icky! How am I ever supposed to feel sexy again??? :wacko: :cry:
> 
> I feel your pain! I have gained about 50lbs so far :cry: I have no self control :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any either. I started off obese so they didn't even want me to gain much to begin with, she even said "no weight gain until at least 20 weeks". The only thing that's slowed it down now is the diabetes. The new diet actually caused me to lose 6 lbs and now I'm gaining again :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds bad but I had kinda hoped that I had it so I would "have" to be on the diet!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol well I am glad you didn't, it sucks!Click to expand...

Thanks, and I'm sorry you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Busytulip, how scary!!! I'm so glad everything was able to be handled. Rest up and take it easy! Will be praying for your LO to stay put a few more weeks!


----------



## MamaMac123

Busytulip - that is scary! Glad they were able to stop labor for now! Fx for you to make it to 34 weeks at least! 

JM - congrats on team blue!!!! :) so happy for you!

Scared of labor? - I'm nervous about it, mostly because I know I'm going to have to fight to avoid interventions if they aren't truly needed, but I'm feeling a lot better about it all. I found a Facebook group all about birthing multiples naturally and have been getting a lot of great advice from other twin mamas. For now DH and I are just saying prayers that in the moment we'll know what is best for our Babies and know which interventions to decline and which, if any, we should allow. 

As for the pain....That I am scared of! But to prepare I've been doing daily meditations and breathing exercises and visualizing the labor process. I may totally be that girl who screams for the epidural after the first real contraction! But I'm hoping I'm tougher than that! Haha we will see.... Really open to whatever as long as I'm fully informed and making the best decisions I can for me and the twins!

Today I've been miserably uncomfortable. Low back pain has really set in this week as well as the return of tailbone pain. I'm not sleeping well at all anymore and just want to crawl right out of my skin! As much as I want these babies to stay put a few more weeks at least, I'm seriously soooo done being pregnant! 

Tomorrow I have a doc apt and finally another ultrasound! Can't wait I see my babies and find out what position they're in. Hopefully they're both head down. 

Today I dragged my DH out to take a few belly photos incase these buggers come early and we don't get a chance to do more professional ones. 

If you'd like to see them here is a link to my blog post: 

https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/09/our-attempt-at-maternity-photos.html?m=1

Hope everyone's had a good weekend!!! We're almost there!


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> I think i'm so scared because i have no control over it or when its going to happen, i like to be in the know and have everything planned :(

Lol I'm totally the opposite, hubby said yesterday wouldn't you just like to have a date and time so you know when it'll happen! But the though really shits me up ha ha. I prefer it just to happen so I can get onto it otherwise I think I'd be a nervous wreck lol.


----------



## Jcliff

I start maternity on the 22nd. Hoping I even make it that far! It's even hard to walk now, yikes! So much is going on. We close on our new house soon, hopefully before baby. Trying not to stress but it's hard!


----------



## Elsa50501

BusyTulip - Glad things got stopped. There was a girl in the third tri group who is now 38 + something who went into early labor at 32 weeks and they had been able to stop it at the hospital. Hopefully it was just a fluke for you and the rest helps. FX'd that the little one stays in a while longer still :).

It's so odd, at my last appointment (34 + 4), my OB said "you've made it to an important milestone, if you go into labor now we won't intervene. Babies do alright at this point. 

That comment made me realize how close to the end it really is. My husband finally moved his computer desk and hobby stuff out of the old office/ now almost baby room. I went out and bought an Ipod touch (my old video nano was broken for years now), and I put all my music and labor soundtracks on it for my relaxing environment at birth. We also bought our flameless candles for the room that we labor in. 

Our baby shower is next Sunday (at 36 +1, and I'm already feeling like I have strapped a watermelon to my torso). I'm excited to see what they have planned for us (and nervous because it's my sister-in-law and she loves cheesy games). 

As for maternity leave, I feel like I did things inside out! I'm a public school teacher in an inner city high poverty neighborhood in Boston. I had the summer off and just went back to work last week. I'm planning on working and getting my little guys/girls settled into routines for the first few weeks of school until the baby comes. Then my long term sub will take over after I go into labor. 

Let me tell you, after lying around and preparing stuff all summer it's a shock to the system to go back into full gear of 10 hour days on my feet (with no naps)! 

I'm still trying to read and keep track of our bumpkins group as much as I can, but I'll be posting a little less due to exhaustion by the end of the day :). Hope things continue to go well for us in our little group!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww JM-congrats on a little boy gender news!! How exciting :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Busytulip-hope your doing ok. Thinking of you and have my fingers crossed yor baby holds off a few more weeks. Rest rest rest honey :flower:


----------



## Baby3onboard

So, tried a few things this weekend to get baby moving. Hubby and I dtd Friday, Saturday, and last night. Plus I walked Saturday and yesterday. I was so restless last night and couldn't sleep (even worse than before) and woke up feeling horrible this morning (sick at my stomach, just generally feeling ill). Wondering if something will happen soon. 37 weeks today!


----------



## cntrygrl

Anyone else working up until labor starts? So far my company still hasn't found a replacement for me. I kind of feel like my little guy will be here earlier than my due date. I've also been getting these pains where it feels like someone is taking their nail and scratching the inside of my uterus. These started this morning and so far haven't stopped.


----------



## newlywed2013

34 Weeks! If I go into labor they won't intervene! Yaaay!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cntrygrl-it is probably nails like you mention! :) I have had that feeling with all my babies. It's funny to think they have nails, hair etc :cloud9:

Newlywed-yay for 34 weeks!!

Baby3onboard-congrats on getting to full term!! Let me know if any of the things your trying to bring on labour work!


----------



## GeralynB

We have our maternity pics later tonight on the beach. I hope it's a nice sunset


----------



## Yo_Yo

Geralyn-enjoy your photo shoot. Hope you get some nice sunset ones :)


----------



## sprite30

cntrygrl said:


> Anyone else working up until labor starts? So far my company still hasn't found a replacement for me. I kind of feel like my little guy will be here earlier than my due date. I've also been getting these pains where it feels like someone is taking their nail and scratching the inside of my uterus. These started this morning and so far haven't stopped.


I plan on working up until labor starts. They just hired 2 new people this week one to replace me and one to replace another girl who got promoted so I need to hang in there as long as I can otherwise they'll fall apart if I leave too soon. I work from home tho so much much easier to do then if I had to commute and spend long hours in the office. I'm hoping to make it to October 8th so I don't have to go back until after the new year. Fx fx fx


----------



## RcdM

I will be working until the last possible day as well. I am having a c-section on 10/3 so my last day of work will be 10/2. I kind of actually want to go into labor just to experience it. I keep reading about people losing mucous plug, water breaking, having contractions... I won't be having a VBAC but part of me hopes I get to experience at least part of real labor! I had my dd so early so I never got close to any of that. 

I feel bad saying this, because everyone else is so uncomfortable, but while I am uncomfortable *sometimes*, it's just not that bad for me (yet!). I would prefer time go by slowly, I mean I am ready for him to come but not really! I would be happy to keep him baking for a long time if I had to. Maybe I'll be taking my words back in the next week or two, but as of right now I'm content and am happy to deal with the sleepless nights, crazy stabbing pains, peeing every hour... maybe part of it is knowing this is my last pregnancy so I want to cherish it. I guess I am just lucky that it hasn't been too bad on my body yet. Another part of it I think is that is STILL hasn't actually sunk in that I'm about to be a mom of 2. It's so weird to think about. 

His movements have been absolutely crazy the last few days! I mean he is all over the place! My entire belly will go lopsided when he shifts around and it really looks like I have an alien inside me (DH's words). LOL and it's uncomfortable but when he's not moving much I wish very much that he would start going crazy again for my own peace of mind. I even recorded my belly the other night, it's so crazy. It's all new to me (since dd came at 30 weeks) and I'm loving it!


----------



## ljo1984

^i know what you mean  I'm uncomfy a lot of the time but still happily pregnant and not wishing it away. I love having a bump and it fed up. I didn't feel fed up until the day before I had my last one and she was 40+4 lol. I think it was a bit of a sign really.


----------



## sprite30

Rcdm, I couldn't have said it better myself. I feel the exactly same way.


----------



## zephyr

This is my last baby too and im in no hurry to get baby out :)
Im so uncomfortable, I have terrible pubic bone pain and pelvis pain along with a list of other complaints but id rather keep baby in till my date at least. 
In previous pregnancies I did everything to try bring on labour from after 38 weeks and all it did was upset and frustrate me more when I was still pregnant at 41 weeks.
The most effort ill be doing is walking but that will be to take my kids out during the school holidays to spend time with them before baby arrives if baby hasnt arrived before then.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm also in the "last baby" club. I feel a bit sad about it sometimes and other times I think how on earth am I going to cope with two.


----------



## rbourre

I'm so happy to be experiencing pregnancy past 29 weeks but I'm also really ready to be done. My back is getting very sore and doing the smallest things makes me so tired/worn out. I had an OB appointment today, went to Walmart and Costco and then came home. I feel like I ran a marathon and I'm exhausted. I'm very happy to be experiencing it all though and it is so much better than having to visit baby in the NICU.

The doctor says he won't let me go past my due date so I have maximum 40 more days. If I don't go into labour on my own, I will be induced on/around October 18. I'm hoping he comes before October 11 since that weekend is Thanksgiving in Canada and it would be nice for my husbands family to be able to meet him while they are already here (since they live 2.5 hours away and we only see them 3-4 times a year).


----------



## RcdM

Glad I'm not alone! I am so going to miss being pregnant. I remember really missing it after I had dd too so I know even though I am 4000% sure I don't want any more kiddos, I know it's going to be hard. I remember I really missed feeling her move, resting my hand on my belly all the time, knowing she was with me wherever I went. But I'm also ready to feel like my family is complete and starting to grow together.

Oh I was going to say I went swimming for the first time in a while on Saturday at a friends and I hung over a big floating noodle thing and let my body hang down, and it felt SO good on my back! It took all the pressure off my spine and it even popped a few times. It was amazing lol I wish I had a pool so bad. 

BUT I ended up getting foot cramps like 4 times in the 40 minutes I was in the pool, I could barely stretch them out and it hurt! And today my feet are sore like a bruised or pulled a muscle. That part wasn't fun.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I can't say that I will miss being pregnant, but it does make me a bit sad to know that this is 99.9% for sure our last one. We have talked before about adopting #3, but that would be several years down the road. But even though we are pretty sure we don't want to have any more naturally, when my doctor asked about "permanent solutions" at an appointment a few months ago, I couldn't say, "yeah, go for it!" DH and I are both only 32, so I know we have time to have more if we decide to...so something permanent just felt too extreme to pull the trigger at this point! I assume she asked since I am having a c-section, so it would be an easy procedure to do simultaneously. 

I did miss movement after having DS#1, and I know I will again this time, too. I don't know how many times after he was born that my hand would fly to my stomach...only to realize I was feeling movement that was gas and not a baby, as I was holding him lol. Habit! : )


----------



## Elsa50501

This is #1 for me, but I love being pregnant (even though I'm uncomfortable ). I know I'll miss it. Movement especially ! I assume I'll have another, but you never know what's in the cards I guess.


----------



## sprite30

Same here Elsa, I hope we can have more but it took us so long to get pregnant this time that I really feel like I appreciate this pregnancy because if it never happens again these will be my only moments. So I want it to last as long as possible.

I'm actually suprised no one in the group has given birth yet. We have a bunch at 36&37 weeks already so I thought it would be just around the corner for someone but I guess not. I have my 36 appt tomorrow morn and I am sooo excited. I think they'll check my cervix and I'm excited to see if anything is happening. My bils gf had her baby in July and she was 4 cm dialated for 2 weeks before her water broke at 37 weeks so I was kind of expecting that we would have at least one person go early....but not too early of course


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sprite, I keep thinking the same thing! Every time I get on here, I expect to hear a delivery story. : )

By the way, my best friend and her husband tried for 3 years for #1. She is now pregnant with #2 after only 3 months of trying. So, you never know--"next time" may be a lot easier than you anticipate. : ) I hope it is if that is what you decide you want!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SoBlessedMama said:


> Sprite, I keep thinking the same thing! Every time I get on here, I expect to hear a delivery story. : )
> 
> By the way, my best friend and her husband tried for 3 years for #1. She is now pregnant with #2 after only 3 months of trying. So, you never know--"next time" may be a lot easier than you anticipate. : ) I hope it is if that is what you decide you want!

I am also thinking the same thing! So many are so close I'm really shocked not one has had their baby yet! Not that I want someone to go early, but statistically shouldn't someone have already? 

My doctor was even telling me about a woman who had tried for years to get pregnant and finally did after medical intervention of some sort - I don't recall which. And assumed that she would have just as hard of a time for the next one that she didn't bother with any kind of birth control post birth and was pregnant again by her 6 week checkup. 

This is also my first, and I don't want it to be over soon. I really like being pregnant! I love the way it feels having him move around, and just knowing he's in there and he's all mine right now. I am not ready to be done, and I really hope he stays there for as long as he needs! 

My MIL is here, keeping watch over me while my husband is out of town. There's nothing wrong with me, but my husband is a worry wart and didn't want to leave me alone. She's kind of got a like, what I call her " magic joo-joo" where she can feel your baby and his/her personality and what they're going to be like when they're out. It's usually not towards the end of pregnancy, so I was super excited for her to come and use her magic joo-joo and tell me what kind of baby/kid I'm going to have. She told me she finally felt him today, but it was super brief :( not enough to get a clear understanding of who he will be. She said the main feeling she got was that he's going to be a lot like my husband. I'm hoping he presents himself to her more before she leaves.


----------



## MamaMac123

Elsa - one of my best friends is pregnant due in Nov and also a teacher so she's also dealing with te whole had the summer off and now back to work stuff. Been hearing about it a lot from her haha hang in there!

As uncomfortable as I am I have loved being pregnant and I know I'll miss it, especially feeling the babies move! That's the best part! I've been so lucky that with a twin pregnancy it's been relatively uncomplicated. I I have anothe single baby it should be a breeze! Haha 

I have another good friend who also tried for 2 years to get pregnant, finally had twins with medical interventions and is now pregnant wig a singleton which they conceived after being off bc for a month! You hear those stories all the time. I'm hoping we'll be one of them. I've heard nothing cures infertility like a pregnancy. It's like your body just learns what to do for next time!


----------



## MamaMac123

So....had a doc apt and ultrasound today. My baby Brooke (twin a) is totally breech and Baby James is sideways! They're basically making a "T" in there! 

My doctor thinks flipping back head down at this late in the game is unlikely so we are scheduling our c section! I'm actually feelin really good and relieved about it. All the pressure to fight for a natural birth is gone now. They need a section. I know they need a section. Nothing to argue with. Yay

My DH however is not so happy. He's panicking about me having surgery. Doesn't like that one bit and he's worried about having to help me recover from surgery and take care of two babies. Think he's feeling super overwhelmed now while I'm feeling like all my cares are lifted. 

Other complications....apparently my platelet count was off in my last blood draw so had to test that again today. My bp is still on the too high side. And thanks to my possible uti antibiotics, I now have a fungal infection under my boobs. Lovely! I hate antibiotics! They kill the bacteria and your immune system in one shot!

So if they're able to get things scheduled my section date will be Oct 23 but I don't think I'll even make it that far. That's almost 39 weeks with twins...unlikely. 

Anyway with all my little complications I'm now on to weekly visits and weekly ultrasounds.


----------



## ljo1984

It happens loads where a lady has ivf say then falls on naturally the next time. My friend ended up with ivf for her first, tried naturally while waiting for ivf for her second and got pregnant. It's crazy.


----------



## vickyandchick

Full term/37 weeks today which means he can come anytime he wants:wacko:
I think he's still in there for a little while longer though, I don't feel as if he's ready to come out so I'm not stressing- even though pregnancy is really starting to take its toll :)

I've loved being pregnant and will miss it once he's here, I whinge a lot about not being able to do things but knowing he's safely tucked up in there and all mine for now is pretty damn amazing. I can't wait till he gets here though:cloud9:

I also agree with previous ladies, someone is going to go soon right?
In the September group there was over 10 babies born before August was even over.


----------



## SisterRose

Yeah. So strange! I come and check every day for labour news - especially since a lot of you have reached term and beyond now!! There is usually at least one baby born by now in sure in my previous groups. 
oh well - no rush! They are better off baking in there as long as possible until the time is right. I really cant wait to see some new born piccies though ;)

going for my weekly blood pressure check up this afternoon as my blood.pressure is sitting right on the edge of them getting concerned at 140/90 most weeks! They say if it goes over 90 they want twice weekly checks and if it reaches 100 i will be put on medication and be induced at 37-38 weeks. If it stays how it is ill be able to go to 40 weeks and possibly request an induction then if i feel i want to as my bp isn't great anyway, she said she doesn't think anyone would complain about inducing me at 40 weeks with high blood pressure. 

i don't think it will reach high enough for early induction, as it never got bad enough to require medication in my previous pregnancies either and i feel fine. 

Better not do anyway as i still haven't sorted a nursery out! Its painted but it has boxes from moving in there and the wardrobe isn't put together, all of his clothes are bagged and unwashed and i don't have my hospital bag done. Am i pushing my luck at 33+ weeks? :s


----------



## Yo_Yo

I also come on to check any babies have been born! We are doing well to have no early arrivals, so fingers crossed stays that way! :)

Who will be first?!


----------



## cntrygrl

It took us over 2 years to get pregnant and stay pregnant. We got pregnant with our 3rd round of clomid, but that ended in a MC. Then we did 3 more rounds of clomid w/ IUI those all failed. Finally referred to a fertility specialist. We did injectable meds with IUI and got lucky our first try. Granted I took a chance with having 12 ripe follicles. I'm hoping it's much easier 2nd time around. 

I am also surprised we haven't had any babies born yet. I have an appointment tomorrow with ultrasound to check the fluid around his testes. Yay for 35 weeks today.

Yay for all the Tuesday movers!


----------



## StarBrites

I can't wait to see who goes first!! This is too exciting :p

Had my 37 week appt yesterday. LO is head down and engaging. I've had a lot of pressure down there and more frequent urination! We also talked about making an appt for an induction around 41 weeks if she hasn't come yet. We have to make them in advance just in case. So I'm hoping it won't come to that :) She could come any day now!! Oh yeah, also my morning sickness has come back :/ I'm not always holding down my food anymore.


----------



## kel21

I realized last night that if this lo comes like his big brother did then he could be here next weekend! Holy cow! 

I know they say the second baby will not always engage early but this is nuts. He is in and out of my pelvis numerous times a day! I can feel him real low down, squishing my bladder and feeling like he is going to fall out for a little while and then next thing I know I am short of breath and don't have to pee every 10 minutes!


----------



## rbourre

I was just thinking yesterday that I can't believe nobody in here has had their baby yet. I'd like to make it to at least 37 weeks and I'm sure by then someone will have had their baby so I am hoping not to be first.

It took us a long time to get pregnant with our daughter. We were ntnp for years and never got pregnant. When I went on the pill because I went back to college, I got pregnant the first month on it. We figured it would take a long time to conceive baby #2 but the month we decided to start ttc, I was already pregnant. We decided to start trying in February of this year and I was hoping I'd be pregnant before Christmas. I never thought I'd have a 2 month old by then.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I can feel she keeps moving from head down to transverse.


----------



## sprite30

Yeah I don't want to be the first lol someone else can go ahead of me lol 

Hopefully #2 is much easier and yes, I have had a bunch of people say that nothing cures infertility like a pregnancy. So fx that is my case as we have cervical issues too so hopefully once I dialate a little my body is like oh ok I get it now lol were not going on contraception after baby is born so well just do condoms and charting until were ready and were still deciding what the age gap should be 

I had my 36 weeks appt today and had my group b strep test so I'll get the results of that next week. We signed all out consents and got the official "36 week packet" so that was exciting and it's just another pamphlet recapping all the stuff we've already got but it feels so real now. She didn't check my cervix and basically said she won't check it unless I'm having pain which I was a bit surprised by but no pain so I guess that's good. I'm on weekly appointments now so it's just a waiting game. 

I still have this nagging cough that she wants me to take mucinex for bc she said she doesn't want it to get any worse this late in the game so I just took a dose of that with a full bottle of water. And she said if it's not gone by next week she'll give antibiotics but I really hope that's just her being overly cautious....and hopefully the mucinex works like it should.


----------



## RcdM

I love being pregnant too! I am just so grateful I've been able to experience it twice now, even though the first time was cut very short lol. 

It took us 9 months of TTC to get pregnant with DD. I thought something was wrong, I had blood tests and all kinds of stuff and we just weren't getting pregnant. I used OPKs and tracked every single little thing, I had every app and fertility tracker, I was obsessed with the TTC boards and 2WW, was a POAS addict, it was nuts. But I had very irregular periods so it was really hard to know when I ovulated. Finally I took Vitex and it helped regulate my cycles and got pregnant on the second month of being on it. 

When we decided we were going to TTC for #2 (DD was like 19 months old) I was sure it would take a while again. Nope. We got pregnant on the very first try, on the one and only day we did it in weeks. Very crazy!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel21-yikes! You could be our first to go then if baby is like big brother! :) my first and second were both 40+6 babies, so they can follow in siblings footsteps! 

My dd2 has been crazy today-so demanding and I've zero energy. I'm hoping as soon as my birth pool arrives for my home birth, baby decides its time!!


----------



## ljo1984

Which pool did you go for  xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

It took us a long time to get pregnant on clomid as I wasn't getting any cycles for 8 months at a time. I was told I'm pre-menopausal and have very low fertility (I'm 33) so this baby is a little miracle! I'm hoping we may be lucky again once more though as this is my first.

I will really miss being pregnant especially the movements and I find having a bump so comforting! I love her already and while I can't wait to meet her I'm in no rush just yet! Hospital bags aren't packed and house extension isn't due to be completed until the due date eek! 

Over the past couple of days I'm really struggling to take deep breaths or yawn and I feel winded when I try. It's really disconcerting but I guess she's probably up in my diaphragm or something. Which doesn't make sense as I'm getting up at least 3 times a night to pee as well! 

My friend passed away today after a long battle with cancer so I'm feeling really sad ugh.


----------



## GeralynB

So sorry to hear about your friend Laura


----------



## newlywed2013

so sorry about your friend. 

I'm still pregnant, LOL. I'm pretty uncomfortable and anxious for her to get here, that being said, I know she needs to stay in for 3 more weeks at least. I'm not so sure I'm going to miss being pregnant. I am anxious to be able to hold her and kiss her =) I am super thankful that we were able to get pregnant with no issues. 

Its definitely not our last, we want another 2 or even 3 if we can.


----------



## newlywed2013

So my baby shower is saturday and my sister in law wants to do a 'guess what's in the diaper bag' game. What do I put in there, typical things you'd find in a diaper bag, or just anything baby related?


----------



## Elsa50501

Aww Laura I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope you have time that you can spend with friends/family who knew your friend. Banding together and sharing memories can be comforting sometimes.


----------



## Jcliff

Baby has slowed down with the movement. I have a growth scan tomorrow. I think baby boy will make an appearance within a week.


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to hear about your friend Laura, I lost a close friend in March to cancer and was very grateful that I got to spend all my weekends with her before she passed. It's not easy especially at our ages to lose people so young. My friend was only 43, to me that's way too young.

That's very exciting jcliff, your term now so let the show begin lol keep us updated.

Afm, I'm still having the aches in my cervix so I'm sure something is happening but I'm sure slowly. I have this feeling I'm gonna go way late and prob need to be induced and everything. I'm not having much of a feeling that spontaneous labor will happen, don't know why...just a feeling.

Did some shopping today felt good to get out in the beautiful weather...only 73 degrees here today so lovely. I bought some pj shirts for the hospital and tube socks so I can make a rice sock warmer. I swear half the stuff on this hospital bag list seems so pointless, yet I'm running around like a nut trying to get it all....I'm sure if I showed up at the hospital with nothing I'd be just fine ...dh thinks it's silly too.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, Laura. Praying for you--big hugs!


----------



## MamaMac123

Laura so sorry about your friend :hugs: 

So today I've felt pretty lousy and been sleeping a lot. I also noticed a huge increase in mucus discharge down there. Then tonight it's streaked with blood. Pretty sure I'm currently losing my mucus plug! Could be going I to labor within days or could still be weeks! Crazy! I'm freaking out a little bit!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laura :-( so sorry about your sad news regarding your friend. :hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Which pool did you go for  xx

La bassine! :) I liked the look of the birth pool in a box, but la bassine was cheaper when I added up all the extras I wanted. Bought it from birthease.co.uk 

Hope it's good!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> So my baby shower is saturday and my sister in law wants to do a 'guess what's in the diaper bag' game. What do I put in there, typical things you'd find in a diaper bag, or just anything baby related?

I put everything in mine!! Way too much! Typical baby things:

Diapers 
Pacifier
Wipes
Change of baby clothes
Bottle of bottle feeding
Blanket
Teddy/small rattle
Bootees
Hat


----------



## zephyr

MamaMac123 said:


> Laura so sorry about your friend :hugs:
> 
> So today I've felt pretty lousy and been sleeping a lot. I also noticed a huge increase in mucus discharge down there. Then tonight it's streaked with blood. Pretty sure I'm currently losing my mucus plug! Could be going I to labor within days or could still be weeks! Crazy! I'm freaking out a little bit!

If you start feeling tightenings I would go in asap. You are still a bit early and they would want to stop labour if it were to start. 
I lost lots of plug with mine but not streaked with blood. Maybe call in and ask about it?


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Which pool did you go for  xx
> 
> La bassine! :) I liked the look of the birth pool in a box, but la bassine was cheaper when I added up all the extras I wanted. Bought it from birthease.co.uk
> 
> Hope it's good!Click to expand...

I've a la bassine too  eeeeek so exciting!!! When you you have your visit from mw? Had mine Monday, they basically go through a checklist list including reasons for transfer, stuff you want like natural or injection for placenta, if your using a pool or not, where you plan to birth (up or down stairs- not that it matters :-/ ) and just to see if ambulance access is fine which majority of homes it is (unless you live on the top of a mountain lol) they don't look round or anything.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks everyone for your kind words about my friend, and sorry sprite that this happened to your friend in March. I totally agree - too young. 

Looking forward to hearing some baby announcements from those at 37 weeks or more, and hope others can continue cooking a bit longer!


----------



## cntrygrl

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> So my baby shower is saturday and my sister in law wants to do a 'guess what's in the diaper bag' game. What do I put in there, typical things you'd find in a diaper bag, or just anything baby related?
> 
> I put everything in mine!! Way too much! Typical baby things:
> 
> Diapers
> Pacifier
> Wipes
> Change of baby clothes
> Bottle of bottle feeding
> Blanket
> Teddy/small rattle
> Bootees
> HatClick to expand...

I would throw in a few things that most people wouldn't get as well. Like some breast pads, maybe a nursing cover, (if you plan on nursing) otherwise some things like the little remedies travel kit, a change of shirt for yourself, ice pack, pacifier wipes. Just some things that not everyone would think of so you don't have a bunch of people winning.


----------



## vickyandchick

So sorry about your friend Laura :(

TMI but experiencing some orangey/brown blood after sex, no pain or tightenings so fx'ed it's just my cervix has been irritated but I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm not ready for him to arrive yet!


----------



## GeralynB

Got a preview of some of the maternity pics from the other day...we won't have the rest for another 2 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kel21

Sorry about your friend Laura :hugs:

Great pic GeralynB! 

I am so disappointed! Found out that i tested positive for the group b strep test :growlmad: With my ds they couldn't find my results so they treated me as if i was pos and i had to stay in hospital for 48 hours. I don't want to have to stay that long again (it is a different hospital this time though) and i worry what that will mean for my labor because I want to be able to move around. :cry:


----------



## ljo1984

Can you ask to be tested again in a couple of weeks? As it's something you can be positive for one day then it not be there the next. It's very unreliable really because of that.


----------



## RcdM

I got some terrible news this morning about my uncle, was told he is in the ICU in an induced coma right now, the MRI found he has a large tumor but luckily between his skull and his brain so is operable and good chance of recovery... don't know when he will be go in for surgery but if you guys could pray for him we would be so grateful.

Laura, I'm sorry about your friend! I will pray for you and her family. 

As far as being winded, I am the same, I find myself out of breath very easy lately, I can't even finish a sentence without having to stop and take a breath. My boss keeps asking if I'm ok! Lol. 

He is starting to kick my ribs a lot more. Which I feel like his foot or something is just lodged under my ribs so I can't lean forward all the way. And sometimes I feel like his hands/arm is down in my thigh! Like I'm feeling movement so low in my hip that it's almost in my thigh lol. Is that weird or do you guys know what I'm talking about? Supposedly he is head down so that's what I assume it is anyway. 

Even though the feeling is sometimes uncomfortable, feeling him so high up is reassuring that he's growing - I have been a little worried because I was told he was in the 15th percentile at 31 weeks, which dropped from the 25th percentile at 18 weeks. So feeling these different movements and in much higher places makes me feel like he's getting bigger. I have another growth scan next week on Monday and we'll see where he is. I just hope it's more that I make smaller babies and not IUGR or anything wrong with my placenta.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sorry to hear about your uncle RcdM. I will keep everything crossed for a successful recovery.


----------



## newlywed2013

Just felt a leak, I had just gone to the bathroom so it wasn't pee, and I checked and it wasn't mucous, so we packed the suitcase just in case.


----------



## GeralynB

kel21 said:


> Sorry about your friend Laura :hugs:
> 
> Great pic GeralynB!
> 
> I am so disappointed! Found out that i tested positive for the group b strep test :growlmad: With my ds they couldn't find my results so they treated me as if i was pos and i had to stay in hospital for 48 hours. I don't want to have to stay that long again (it is a different hospital this time though) and i worry what that will mean for my labor because I want to be able to move around. :cry:

I'm positive for strep b also. I had to take antibiotics and then when my water breaks I have to go straight to the hospital to get iv antibiotics. I asked my midwife about it and she said I can still move around and don't have to be attached to the iv the whole time. I just have to get the dose of antibiotics and then they'll take me off the iv. She didn't say anything about having to stay in the hospital longer


----------



## Baby3onboard

Had my 37 week appointment today (37+2), no change in dilation. Baby's heartbeat was fine. Doctor said that since he's measuring big, I"m already dilating, and I'm very swollen, they would consider "helping me along" next Friday (which is when I have my next appointment). So 9 days! No more than 9 days! I am so disappointed, because I was hoping I had made more progress. He could definitely still come on his own (which is my hope). If I make it to Friday I will have never been this pregnant before. It figures that my last baby would be my latest and most stubborn! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed and praying that he comes in the next few days. 

Good luck, Newlywed.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-are you going to get checked out? I would if you had a leak. Sounds possible it could be amniotic fluid. Good luck! Hope she isn't planing on coming

RcdM-So sorry about your uncle :hugs:

Geralyn-lovely pic. You have a lovely bump! :)

Kel21-sorry you've got strep b :-( I agree with Ljo about asking for another test soon, as it's one of those things that can go by the time you labour.

Vickyandchick-it does sound like cervical irratattion. If you have no tightemings, I wouldn't worry too much. Your full term now though, so keep an eye out fior signs :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Which pool did you go for  xx
> 
> La bassine! :) I liked the look of the birth pool in a box, but la bassine was cheaper when I added up all the extras I wanted. Bought it from birthease.co.uk
> 
> Hope it's good!Click to expand...
> 
> I've a la bassine too  eeeeek so exciting!!! When you you have your visit from mw? Had mine Monday, they basically go through a checklist list including reasons for transfer, stuff you want like natural or injection for placenta, if your using a pool or not, where you plan to birth (up or down stairs- not that it matters :-/ ) and just to see if ambulance access is fine which majority of homes it is (unless you live on the top of a mountain lol) they don't look round or anything.Click to expand...

I know! Mine arrived today :) have you set it up yet? Is it easy to do? Stressing over tap connectors, as I'm useless with working things like that out! :haha:

Waiting for my midwife to get in touch with me, as I asked for a home appointment. 
The assessment midwife says I may get offered a sweep earlier than +40 weeks if I'm having a home birth. Even as early as 38/39 weeks?! Have you heard of this before? Seems odd


----------



## Jcliff

Growth scan today, baby already 7.5lb! Head engaged and 2cm dialated. Nothing left to do but wait


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff-sounds like he is ready to go!! How exciting! :)


----------



## sprite30

Wow jcliff that's awesome. Can't believe 7.5 lbs already now I'm wishing I would have taken my ob up on the offer when they suggested a growth scan, I cannot wait to see how big or small my baby is


----------



## kel21

ljo1984 said:


> Can you ask to be tested again in a couple of weeks? As it's something you can be positive for one day then it not be there the next. It's very unreliable really because of that.

I'm just not sure i would want to pay for another test! Especially if it would still not be acurate for the day i go into labor! Wish they could just test that day! Thanks for the thought though :)



GeralynB said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your friend Laura :hugs:
> 
> Great pic GeralynB!
> 
> I am so disappointed! Found out that i tested positive for the group b strep test :growlmad: With my ds they couldn't find my results so they treated me as if i was pos and i had to stay in hospital for 48 hours. I don't want to have to stay that long again (it is a different hospital this time though) and i worry what that will mean for my labor because I want to be able to move around. :cry:
> 
> I'm positive for strep b also. I had to take antibiotics and then when my water breaks I have to go straight to the hospital to get iv antibiotics. I asked my midwife about it and she said I can still move around and don't have to be attached to the iv the whole time. I just have to get the dose of antibiotics and then they'll take me off the iv. She didn't say anything about having to stay in the hospital longerClick to expand...

Good to know, thanks!

Hope baby's not coming yet newlywed! 

Sorry to hear about your uncle RcdM :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Woohoo jcliff!


----------



## newlywed2013

I haven't felt anything else come out so I think it was a false alarm. If I am counting contractions though, are they only you're whole bump tightening, or are off and on tight period cramping also contractions?


----------



## vickyandchick

RcdM- So sorry about your uncle:hugs:

Jcliff- how exciting, sounds like it won't be long.

Baby has been rolling round and sticking out numerous body parts that it feels like there's 2 in there! Here's my bubba bump with only 20 days to goooo:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10629703_10152710908624301_2871020622245410315_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> I haven't felt anything else come out so I think it was a false alarm. If I am counting contractions though, are they only you're whole bump tightening, or are off and on tight period cramping also contractions?

The period type cramps is what sent me to the hospital! You should call your dr office just to be safe!

What a cute bump vickyandchick!


----------



## sprite30

vickyandchick said:


> RcdM- So sorry about your uncle:hugs:
> 
> Jcliff- how exciting, sounds like it won't be long.
> 
> Baby has been rolling round and sticking out numerous body parts that it feels like there's 2 in there! Here's my bubba bump with only 20 days to goooo:happydance:

I agree Vicky, she sticks her but out and must be trying to push each leg in the opposite direction and I can feel her pushing on both sides of my stomach. I tried to video recorder it today when she did it but of course she stopped. 

Dh says it looks like there is an alien in there. Lol


----------



## newlywed2013

Ok. I will start timing them. They dont seem to be getting worse or more frequent or anything. A leak would keep going right? Or would I feel it the once and then not again? it's been close to 3 hours..


----------



## sprite30

GeralynB said:


> Got a preview of some of the maternity pics from the other day...we won't have the rest for another 2 weeks

Lovely pic geralyn, dh and I are going to the shore one last time this weekend and I would like to see if I can get some pics similar to this on the beach or the bayside. Now that we have our new camera hopefully they turn out good.


----------



## zephyr

newlywed2013 said:


> Ok. I will start timing them. They dont seem to be getting worse or more frequent or anything. A leak would keep going right? Or would I feel it the once and then not again? it's been close to 3 hours..

have you tried laying down and not moving for half an hour then getting up and seeing if theres any fluid leakage?
When I thought I had a leak with the twins they had me lay on my back for half an hour then they came and checked me out. 

Turns out I'd only peed myself and not felt it :p


----------



## newlywed2013

zephyr said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. I will start timing them. They dont seem to be getting worse or more frequent or anything. A leak would keep going right? Or would I feel it the once and then not again? it's been close to 3 hours..
> 
> have you tried laying down and not moving for half an hour then getting up and seeing if theres any fluid leakage?
> When I thought I had a leak with the twins they had me lay on my back for half an hour then they came and checked me out.
> 
> Turns out I'd only peed myself and not felt it :pClick to expand...

LOL. I haven't laid down, but I've sat for awhile (not sure how long) and stood up and nothing. I dont think it was pee because I had just gone like 5 min. prior, but I could be wrong.


ETA: started timing contractions, super irregular so I'm not even going to keep bothering with it.


----------



## rbourre

I also feel like I have more than one baby in there pushing out. Yesterday, I could feel something that felt like a little hand or foot pushing out. It was small and had something long attached to it like a leg or an arm. I can't wait to touch his little hands and feet instead of feeling through my belly. I'm so excited to meet my little boy and very ready for him to be here (but still hoping he waits about 2.5-4 more weeks). I just have a few small things left to buy but if he was to come before I got them, it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Which pool did you go for  xx
> 
> La bassine! :) I liked the look of the birth pool in a box, but la bassine was cheaper when I added up all the extras I wanted. Bought it from birthease.co.uk
> 
> Hope it's good!Click to expand...
> 
> I've a la bassine too  eeeeek so exciting!!! When you you have your visit from mw? Had mine Monday, they basically go through a checklist list including reasons for transfer, stuff you want like natural or injection for placenta, if your using a pool or not, where you plan to birth (up or down stairs- not that it matters :-/ ) and just to see if ambulance access is fine which majority of homes it is (unless you live on the top of a mountain lol) they don't look round or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! Mine arrived today :) have you set it up yet? Is it easy to do? Stressing over tap connectors, as I'm useless with working things like that out! :haha:
> 
> Waiting for my midwife to get in touch with me, as I asked for a home appointment.
> The assessment midwife says I may get offered a sweep earlier than +40 weeks if I'm having a home birth. Even as early as 38/39 weeks?! Have you heard of this before? Seems oddClick to expand...


Yeh mines set up in Spare bedroom but last time did it in labour cause it was downstairs. Only takes 5 mins to blow up anyway . Last time we had to attatch it to hot water supply for washer under the sink (as new one only uses cold) as attatchment wouldn't fit on sink :-/ this time got no chance of using taps in bathroom as there massive mixers so I'm having to fill the bath and use the pump you get to empty the pool to cyphon the water from the bath!!! Lol unless hubby can get it attached to the shower by disconnecting the head. 

Last time mw booked me for sweep 40+5 (she was gonna do 40 but closed for Xmas) but she came day before. I wouldn't accept at 38/39, it'd only work if your body was ready anyway in which case let nature do it's job sort of thing, I've put in my plan I don't want any at all.


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Ok. I will start timing them. They dont seem to be getting worse or more frequent or anything. A leak would keep going right? Or would I feel it the once and then not again? it's been close to 3 hours..

A leak wouldn't always keep going. When I leaked amniotic fluid with dd2 from 28 weeks, it was a trickle. Very subtle really. I think things like if the baby is head down in the pelvis can cause just the forewaters to come out, as baby can act as a plug for the hind waters if that makes sense.

Hope your doing ok now. :flower:


----------



## kiki28

I was having some pretty regular and painful Braxton hicks last night so much so that we almost went in . . . And then they stopped once I'd laid down for an hour or so! Am going to get my bag packed properly today just in case! 

I don't want him to come yet stay inside a bit longer little one!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-maybe baby was just trying to remind you to get your bag packed! :)

Keep an eye on the BHs though. My midwife said if your getting them, try shifting position, going to the loo, having a drink etc. true contractions will progress and stay around, BHs go. Apparently it can be something as simple as baby pressing on a nerve that can set them off.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everybody...

You know how we've all been wondering who will arrive first? Well, I have the answer! 



Our little Baby Macs were born via c-section at 10:49 & 10:50 am September 10, 2014!

After posting about losing my mucus plug I began having some low back pain which got increasingly painful Andorra constant as the night went on. I barely slept it hurt so much. Called labor and delivery around 4:30 am and told them what was going on. They told me to try a hot shower to relieve the pain and see if it helped. While I was in the shower around 5 am my contractions started. I started timing and they were pretty regular. Every 5-6 mins and about 1-2 mins long. But my belly wasn't tightening so I wasn't sure if it really was contractions. But they had told me to come in if my back didnt settle down so I woke up DH and told him we needed to go in. We finished up some quick bag packing an by then they were 3 1/2 mins apart and 1 min 10 secs long each time. We hurried into the hospital. I was bleeding quite a bit by then and the nurse thought it was probably my uti hand cleared up and had gotten worse. But when they did a check we got a surprise...100% effaced and 4 cm dilated! There was no stopping it now! Baby Brooke was still breech so they hurried me in for C- section. I was pretty freaked out at how quickly it was all happening but the surgery went very smoothly and our babies came out a very surprising 6 lbs 8 oz & 5 lbs 9 oz! 

They went straight to NICU but are doing great. I only get to see them for about 30 seconds in the OR and then I had to wait all day. DH spent a lot of time with them while I rested and finally at 10 pm I was allowed into a wheel chair to go see my babies. The pic is me holding them together for the first time! We feel very blessed that they arrived so healthy considering how early they decided to show up! 

Will keep tabs on the group as much as I can...wish you all the very best of luck with your deliveries!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pregnant journey with me!!!! <3 

MamaMac


----------



## Elsa50501

Awwwwwwwwww I'm so happy for you and your family! Congrats mama!


----------



## lauraemily17

Huge congratulations Mamamac on the arrival of your gorgeous twins! They are fantastic weights for 33 weeks.


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh my goodness congratulations!!!!!!!:happydance:
So glad they're doing great and what fantastic weights for 33 weeks too.
Sending love to you and your family<3


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats mamamac!!!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Mamamac! Those are fantastic weights. Glad to hear all went smoothly and both babies arrived safe and well :)


----------



## ljo1984

Congratulations! Fantastic weights and fab to hear there doing so well


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mamamac!!!! This made my day! : ) Congratulations on your beautiful babies!!!!!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats MamaMac! Those are great weights for 33 weeks :) Glad they are doing good!


----------



## StarBrites

Omgosh yay!!! Congratulations on your beautiful babies!! :happydance:

You lucky dog, you :)


----------



## Jcliff

Yay! Sweet babies! Great sizes for twins!


----------



## rbourre

Congrats! Those are great weights.

I am annoyed this morning. I was looking at my baby registry last night and noticed the change pad and cover were on sale so I bought them because it's the last things I needed to finish the nursery. The change pad alone is normally $29.99 and with taxes it was only $31 for both. I went to bed excited that I ordered the last couple of things I needed and woke up to an email saying the change pad was unavailable and they cancelled it. Because of the way I paid, my bank account has already been charged and now I have to wait 3-5 business days to get my money back.


----------



## cntrygrl

MamaMac-- Congratulations on your new babies. They are a fantastic weight for being 33 weeks. Glad you and babies are doing well!

I had blood work this morning at the hospital and it had rained a little. Wouldn't you know I slipped and fell. Luckily landed on my knee and hand. Sore in the hips and back from how I landed, but baby is still moving and no bleeding so I think I'm okay.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Mama... Those twins are huge for their gestation. Enjoy your new babes Hun!


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha... Noticed my ticker says I have about 10 days to go at 35.1 weeks.... Maybe it know something I don't, lol


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. I will start timing them. They dont seem to be getting worse or more frequent or anything. A leak would keep going right? Or would I feel it the once and then not again? it's been close to 3 hours..
> 
> A leak wouldn't always keep going. When I leaked amniotic fluid with dd2 from 28 weeks, it was a trickle. Very subtle really. I think things like if the baby is head down in the pelvis can cause just the forewaters to come out, as baby can act as a plug for the hind waters if that makes sense.
> 
> Hope your doing ok now. :flower:Click to expand...


Thank you. The rest of the night was pretty uneventful


----------



## newlywed2013

Congrats,mamamac! Awesome sizes! Hope all is well!


----------



## sprite30

Awww so great mamamac. Great weight for 33 weeks. 

It's kind of crazy to think how quickly it all went for you. I'm def going to have my bags finished today and maybe I'll even take it with me this weekend when we go away. Oh geez now I'm getting nervous that it was pretty stupid of us to plan a vacation at 37 weeks pregnant...almost 4 hours away from our hospital. I better take the car seat and babies bag with too. I had some horrible gas pains last night that stopped me died in my tracks and boy oh boy if gas pains can hurt that much I don't know if I'm even gonna be able to handle laboring. I might end up getting that epidural way quicker then originally planned. 

Ahhh I'm getting excited now that we officially have someone in the group who gave birth. Yay! It's very real now

Krippy, maybe it does know something you don't know lol better get ready.

Rbourre, I hate when stuff like that happens. Seems like baby shopping was a bit stressful for me too I would find something online and then get to the store and they'd either be out or it looked completely different. Made it so hard to plan things out.

Ouch, cntrygal...glad your ok and the fall wasn't too bad but still alittle scary. We've got to take it easy now.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulation MamaMac. I now feel prompted to get my bag sorted.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats mamamac! They are fabulous size for 33 weeks! Reading that you had your babies made me cry, I realized how soon is going to be. And I'm really happy for you!


----------



## rbourre

After a morning of getting mad because of Babies R Us and a very grumpy 2 year old, I went on Facebook to see that I won these Munchkin Latch bottles. I'm excited to try them, they look interesting. I had bought Tommee Tippee bottles because I got them for a great price, but I think I will try these instead. I don't plan on using any bottles for the first while, but I wanted to have some just in case and for later when I plan to pump so others can feed him too.
 



Attached Files:







pTRUCA1-19175336_alternate5_dt.jpg
File size: 113 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GeralynB

I still feel like I have way toouch to do before baby gets here! Kitchen is still under construction, nursery is filled with gifts from the shower and not organized, hospital bag is not packed...little man better stay in there for a while!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats Mamamac!!!! They are absolutely beautiful! Their weights are super for 33 weeks! So happy for you!!! :happydance:

Alright ladies, who's next? :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Not me, I call it....not me lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Mamamac!!! Look at you with your two beautiful babies! So happy 
for you!! :)
Congratulations


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mamamac - congratulations!! I'm so happy for you and such great weights! It really is exciting to hear that this is finally happening for this group! 

My work spoilt me so much today - it was the last time I will see one team and they just showered me with presents, balloons, cupcakes etc - they're not even my own team and I still have over a week to go!! 

It was really good to have a nice day after horrible news about my friend this week. I also had my breast feeding class today which I found really useful although 3 hours wasn't long enough and felt like I still wanted to know more! That's all my antenatal classes finished now and I packed my hospital bag last night. I'm not quite feeling ready yet though and would like some time to relax after I finish work before I go into labour!


----------



## StarBrites

I'll go next 
I had to call and get another prescription for Zofran. Haven't had to take any since 24 weeks but now my nausea and vomiting are back. Can't keep down any food unless I take one a day. I can barely walk anymore without being in a lot of pain, too :(


----------



## La Mere

Yo_Yo said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> We have decided on a home birth, providing the home birth midwife that visits us says yes. It's the only way to solve child care issues when labour starts. Excited/nervous at the same time.
> 
> Everyone decided on how they want to birth?
> 
> Yep! We're planning another home birth! I'll most likely be having a "dry land" labor like I had with my son and ended having with my daughter. So excited, can't wait to meet this new little one!
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> So exciting! Some of you are considered full term now and some of you are so close! I'll be watching for your births and birth stories! Hoping for all the best for you all!
> 
> Friday we had our early 16 week private gender scan. We found out we are expecting a baby BOY! So excited to have one of each. I started feeling him the same day too! It was a perfect day!Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations, JM! Can't believe you are 16 weeks along already!
> 
> 
> 
> busytulip said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I have been on and just got caught up on the last few pages that I have missed.
> 
> Congrats on your blue bundle JM!
> 
> AFM: Early Friday morning I went into labor. Thankfully the staff, along with my OB, were wonderful and worked very hard at trying to halt contractions. I did have several injections and eventually was sedated in order to lengthen the time between contractions. I am still fairly groggy , but am really happy that my LO is safely growing in my tummy. My OB said that if we can make it to the 34 week mark that would give the baby a better outcome. I am back on bed rest and am going to just try and focus on 1 day at a time.Click to expand...
> 
> So glad they were able to halt the contractions! Bake that baby for a few more weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> It took us a long time to get pregnant on clomid as I wasn't getting any cycles for 8 months at a time. I was told I'm pre-menopausal and have very low fertility (I'm 33) so this baby is a little miracle! I'm hoping we may be lucky again once more though as this is my first.
> 
> I will really miss being pregnant especially the movements and I find having a bump so comforting! I love her already and while I can't wait to meet her I'm in no rush just yet! Hospital bags aren't packed and house extension isn't due to be completed until the due date eek!
> 
> Over the past couple of days I'm really struggling to take deep breaths or yawn and I feel winded when I try. It's really disconcerting but I guess she's probably up in my diaphragm or something. Which doesn't make sense as I'm getting up at least 3 times a night to pee as well!
> 
> My friend passed away today after a long battle with cancer so I'm feeling really sad ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry about your friend passing. Big hugs. xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> RcdM said:
> 
> 
> I got some terrible news this morning about my uncle, was told he is in the ICU in an induced coma right now, the MRI found he has a large tumor but luckily between his skull and his brain so is operable and good chance of recovery... don't know when he will be go in for surgery but if you guys could pray for him we would be so grateful.
> 
> Laura, I'm sorry about your friend! I will pray for you and her family.
> 
> As far as being winded, I am the same, I find myself out of breath very easy lately, I can't even finish a sentence without having to stop and take a breath. My boss keeps asking if I'm ok! Lol.
> 
> He is starting to kick my ribs a lot more. Which I feel like his foot or something is just lodged under my ribs so I can't lean forward all the way. And sometimes I feel like his hands/arm is down in my thigh! Like I'm feeling movement so low in my hip that it's almost in my thigh lol. Is that weird or do you guys know what I'm talking about? Supposedly he is head down so that's what I assume it is anyway.
> 
> Even though the feeling is sometimes uncomfortable, feeling him so high up is reassuring that he's growing - I have been a little worried because I was told he was in the 15th percentile at 31 weeks, which dropped from the 25th percentile at 18 weeks. So feeling these different movements and in much higher places makes me feel like he's getting bigger. I have another growth scan next week on Monday and we'll see where he is. I just hope it's more that I make smaller babies and not IUGR or anything wrong with my placenta.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry about your uncle. Sending hugs and prayers. xxx
> 
> 
> 
> MamaMac123 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody...
> 
> You know how we've all been wondering who will arrive first? Well, I have the answer!
> 
> View attachment 801493
> 
> 
> Our little Baby Macs were born via c-section at 10:49 & 10:50 am September 10, 2014!
> 
> After posting about losing my mucus plug I began having some low back pain which got increasingly painful Andorra constant as the night went on. I barely slept it hurt so much. Called labor and delivery around 4:30 am and told them what was going on. They told me to try a hot shower to relieve the pain and see if it helped. While I was in the shower around 5 am my contractions started. I started timing and they were pretty regular. Every 5-6 mins and about 1-2 mins long. But my belly wasn't tightening so I wasn't sure if it really was contractions. But they had told me to come in if my back didnt settle down so I woke up DH and told him we needed to go in. We finished up some quick bag packing an by then they were 3 1/2 mins apart and 1 min 10 secs long each time. We hurried into the hospital. I was bleeding quite a bit by then and the nurse thought it was probably my uti hand cleared up and had gotten worse. But when they did a check we got a surprise...100% effaced and 4 cm dilated! There was no stopping it now! Baby Brooke was still breech so they hurried me in for C- section. I was pretty freaked out at how quickly it was all happening but the surgery went very smoothly and our babies came out a very surprising 6 lbs 8 oz & 5 lbs 9 oz!
> 
> They went straight to NICU but are doing great. I only get to see them for about 30 seconds in the OR and then I had to wait all day. DH spent a lot of time with them while I rested and finally at 10 pm I was allowed into a wheel chair to go see my babies. The pic is me holding them together for the first time! We feel very blessed that they arrived so healthy considering how early they decided to show up!
> 
> Will keep tabs on the group as much as I can...wish you all the very best of luck with your deliveries!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pregnant journey with me!!!! <3
> 
> MamaMacClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! That are beautiful and great weights for their gestation! Congratulations again! Haha, you maybe have just started the domino effect!
> 
> 
> 
> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> I'll go next
> I had to call and get another prescription for Zofran. Haven't had to take any since 24 weeks but now my nausea and vomiting are back. Can't keep down any food unless I take one a day. I can barely walk anymore without being in a lot of pain, too :(Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry you are dealing with nausea and vomiting again. That must be terrible! I hope you can get some relief soon!
> 
> AFM: 35 weeks and 1 day today! :happydance: Getting so close now! I've fallen behind on all my cleaning and need to catch up. Baby is definitely head down as when I measure my fundal height, I can feel the bulge of baby's head. I measured right on at 35 cm, baby's hb was good at 150... my bp was good, and my weight had gone down a couple pounds, don't know how since I've been eating everything in sight! Can't wait to meet my new little one.. Be is getting really excited too.. our friends J&L want to be here for the birth, plus they could watch the kids.. and to be honest, I really wouldn't mind having them here as J was a medic in the service, lol. Plus, just the extra support would be great! :happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ashaz

Mama ac OMG they are so cute. Congratulations! They are such great weights too. Hopefully they will continues to do so well so you can go home soon. 

AFM: thought my water was leaking last night. Waited thru the night with some contractions and finally went on this AM. They checked and it wasn't my water but the discharge is full of white blood cells. They don't think infection, instead they said it could be that the cervix is ripping. I was also contracting every 3-5 mins which despite IV fluids and 4 hours is still happening. I will need a repeat csection but since I am only 35 weeks they don't want to do it yet. I am not dilated yet despite the strong contractions (but never dilated with my daughter either leading to a csection) but I am thinned out and soft so something is happening. 

They offered to keep me and watch, but allowed me to come home to see if either the contractions get worse or go away or if my water breaks. They can't give me turbutaline to stop the contractions bc of my heart condition. 

So...now just waiting. The RN joked and said she would see me tomorrow but we will see......not sure I can continue to have contractions for the next 2 weeks before they would allow csection (at 37 weeks)


----------



## fides

congrats, mamamac!


----------



## calm

Already said this in the twin section but: Congrats Mamamac!!!


----------



## kiki28

Massive congrats Mamamac! Can't believe we have our first babies in this group :)

Everything is pointing towards me getting my hospital bag sorted now can't keep putting it off! No more Braxton hicks yesterday at least not the painful ones anyway!


----------



## noshowjo

Yesterday I thought I was leaking waters so I done that test were ya lye down for half uour fort up see if ya leak . Well I didn't . But this morning was leaking clear fluid again , but stopped again . 
Can this just keep happening . No pains just feel sick n tired


----------



## Tasheetravels

Congratulations Mamamac!!! They are gorgeous, and such great weights! I hope you and your new family are doing well!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-sorry to hear yor having a rough time. Not too long until baby will be here and the pregnancy related side affects go. Hopefully you will be next :flower: 

Rbourre-congrats on your win! Exciting :) 

Braxton hicks kept waking me up last night! I just know I will go overdue though (again!) 

Anyone else tired? These last few weeks are so hard!


----------



## ljo1984

noshowjo said:


> Yesterday I thought I was leaking waters so I done that test were ya lye down for half uour fort up see if ya leak . Well I didn't . But this morning was leaking clear fluid again , but stopped again .
> Can this just keep happening . No pains just feel sick n tired

Your cervix can produce quite watery discharge. I get a lot on a morning too! Yuck lol. Waters have a distinctive smell to them too, a bleachy sort of smell.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats mamamac!!! How lovely two october babies born :-D x


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> Starbrites-sorry to hear yor having a rough time. Not too long until baby will be here and the pregnancy related side affects go. Hopefully you will be next :flower:
> 
> Rbourre-congrats on your win! Exciting :)
> 
> Braxton hicks kept waking me up last night! I just know I will go overdue though (again!)
> 
> Anyone else tired? These last few weeks are so hard!

Yes, very tired. I wake up feeling like I haven't slept in weeks. I think I will get more sleep after baby is born.


----------



## kel21

It has been over 8 years since my labor with my ds but my waters went with him...sort of. The day i went into labor i got out of bed and felt a small gush. That was it pretty much. Everything after that was just small trickles. I remember looking down at my leg after my shower and a small trickle of blood tinged waters rolled down my leg. When i went to get checked they did the fern test and told me my waters had not gone. But i knew they had. They left one of those stips that change color with amniotic fluid in my undies and sent me to the mall to walk around till my contractions got stronger (they felt like strong period type pains only) and by the time i went to the bathroom it had already changed color. I think my son's head was just plugging it up. Hope that story helps someone :)

Yesterday i decided i am close enough to full term to start not babying myself. So no more mostly sitting on my butt! Lol. Going to the store today to buy a bunch of food that i am going to prepare and freeze. I hate cooking!

Oh and i don't recall any odor with my waters. I didn't sniff it though and it has been awhile but nothing pops into my head.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-agree-at least we can lay how we want in bed when they are here! So looking forward to that!! :)


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> Rbourre-agree-at least we can lay how we want in bed when they are here! So looking forward to that!! :)

I couldn't lay on my boobs at all for the first few months or they would completely soak my side of the bed. :haha: I like to sleep on my stomach, but I couldn't even after my daughter was born.

I am on a roll with winning this week. I just won tickets to see The Wiggles on Sunday. My daughter is going to be so excited when she sees them. They don't come to Canada very often and I wanted to buy her tickets. This show was way out of my price range (the good seats were over $400 for 3 tickets). There's a show closer to my house and less than half the price, but it's not for a few weeks yet. I was afraid to get tickets to that one because I will be over 38 weeks and I didn't want to buy tickets and not be able to go.


----------



## sprite30

OMG was I sooo tired when I woke up this morning, I had to hit snooze 3times. It was craziness. And dh was trying to talk to me and I haven't a clue what he said to me. When I finally did get up I hear the washing machine going so he must have been asking to me to switch his laundry lol

I have absolutely no motivation to work today. I don't know if it's a Friday thing or it's because I know were going away this week or what but I'm struggling big time and I've only been awake for 2 hours lol

On a positive note, when I used the potty this morning baby must have moved off my bladder because I went pee soooo much and it was actually a huge relief because I've been feeling this constant need to go pee and no matter how many times I go I still feel like not 30 mins later I have to go again and very little comes out but this morning was such a relief ...it was very close to normal so I'm looking forward to getting my bladder back.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm not sleeping well. I just can't stay comfortable. I spend the night switching sides.


----------



## mommyberry

Hearty Congratulations Mamamac!! You have beautiful beautiful babies there. They are absolutely adorable! 

Guess it is time for the rest of us to get set too! :haha:

I went for my 36 week appointment and my final scan yesterday. LO is one week ahead in measurements and weighs 6.7lbs. Then I went to see my doctor with this report. She said she would do a clinical exam and found that my cervix is quite soft and 1cm dilated. 

And suddenly she told me that this is the right time for a stretch and sweep!!! She then did it before I could realise what was going on. It hurt quite a bit and then when it was done she told me that I might go into labor in the next 48 hours!!! This was so frigging fast that I didn't even know what happened and later last night I started bleeding and losing my plug. This is nothing like the discharge I had earlier. (TMI) It was brownish red thick gooey stuff and it came all night. I had my contractions 2 hours apart from 8pm until 4am. I was told to come in if the water breaks or if the contractions get closer together. 

Somehow after 4am this morning contractions stopped by themselves but I had heavy cramps all over my lower abdomen. I've been laying almost all day although doc told me to walk and be mobile to get into labor. I'm just not ready and I guess so is my baby 'coz he wouldn't come even after this stretch and sweep. My doctor strongly believes that my baby is ready and assured me that my cervix is too and that I wouldn't need any induction either. But I'd rather wait atleast for one more week till my baby is term.

Anyways, if I don't go into labor naturally until tomorrow evening then I'll have to go back in next week for another stretch and sweep. I'll probably be ready by then and it will actually sink in that baby is indeed coming out. Packed bags in a crazy hurry last night. Guess it is better to be safe by packing early on.


----------



## ljo1984

Oh my god!! So she did a sweep without consent (which is classed as abuse) and your not even full term!! Jeeeeez!! I'm in shock lol. It's probbably just cause you alot of irritation and stress more than anything else as you said baby isn't ready.


----------



## kel21

I can't believe she did that when you are not even term yet! Wow.


----------



## RcdM

36 weeks today! So exciting.

I have been very tired lately too, by the afternoon it's like first tri tired! I remember going to my car during my lunch breaks and taking a nap. I hope it doesn't get that bad again.

The baby's room is pretty much done. We just need to hang the curtains over the closet but in all honesty that is just an aesthetic thing so if we don't get to it for a while it's nbd. 

I haven't been having heartburn/acid reflux too bad, it only seems to come really bad when I eat oatmeal or donuts or something like that. They brought bagels in today at work and I'm about to go have one but I'm worried it's going to give me heartburn. But I need to eat something, I was running late this morning and haven't eaten at all yet. 

I think I'm starting to waddle a little... And at my work I have to park in the parking garage on the 5th floor, walk down to the elevator, walk across the street to the building and then take the elevator up to my floor, then walk a ways to the back of the building where my desk is... by the time I get to my desk I'm exhausted! Haha. I'm starting to feel a little more uncomfortable down there, I've felt a few jabbing sharp pains and tingling. 

Also, my groin muscles have been cramping up!! Has anyone else felt this? I wonder if it's from swimming the other day. I'll be walking and have to stop and like do a lunge to stretch it out, it's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Rbourre-agree-at least we can lay how we want in bed when they are here! So looking forward to that!! :)
> 
> I couldn't lay on my boobs at all for the first few months or they would completely soak my side of the bed. :haha: I like to sleep on my stomach, but I couldn't even after my daughter was born.
> 
> I am on a roll with winning this week. I just won tickets to see The Wiggles on Sunday. My daughter is going to be so excited when she sees them. They don't come to Canada very often and I wanted to buy her tickets. This show was way out of my price range (the good seats were over $400 for 3 tickets). There's a show closer to my house and less than half the price, but it's not for a few weeks yet. I was afraid to get tickets to that one because I will be over 38 weeks and I didn't want to buy tickets and not be able to go.Click to expand...

Wiggles?! My dd1 loved them, we watched the show again and again and again! I can sing all the words to the songs (don't leave your head ever lol)

You'll have a great time-what a great thing to win! :)


----------



## zephyr

Omg a stretch and sweep at 36 weeks?! Im shocked that any medical professional would do that. I was never offered one till after 41 weeks!!
I would definitely not be happy.
Scans are also not very accurate in late pregnancy and can be off by a pound or more either way so im really surprised your doc was okay doing that. 
Will she be the one to deliver your baby?


----------



## newlywed2013

I have heartburn so bad right now and none of the usual is helping. I want to cry :(


----------



## StarBrites

My heartburn has actually gotten worse after she dropped! I was really excited for some relief but looks like I won't be getting any =P


----------



## StarBrites

Just found out one of the women on my Facebook group passed away 5 days after giving birth to her baby girl. She died of sepsis. That is so terrifying and heart breaking. I am going to be checking my temperature constantly!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Whenever I have heartburn I can't get rid of I chew some gum. It works for me, as long as I keep the gum in my mouth. It is great for a nice break! 

My husband and I went out for our 6th anniversary tonight. It's not our wedding anniversary, just since we've been together. I ate so much food that my maternity pants felt tight! And, I stopped eating so I wouldn't look like so much of a fatty compared to my husband, not because I was full!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-how awful the lady on your Facebook group died of sepsis :-( 

Mushymilk-happy 6 years together! :) last one just the two of you! I can eat and eat these days :haha: I get so hungry too. I remember eating a whole big cake last time in bed :blush:


----------



## ljo1984

I get so full late in pregnancy! I never think I eat all the calories they say you should cause I just fell full a lot of the time!! 
So my eldest has her first school cold, she's passed it onto the youngest!!! :-/ hoping it bypasses me lol. 
So those on #2 or 3, has it been any different with heart burn? With last two is have it really bad, daily. This time I've had it mild a few times but nothing major. I keep thinking any day now........... But nothing!


----------



## StarBrites

Happy 38 weeks yo_yo! We are SO close.. I'm getting impatient :)


----------



## kiki28

Anyone in the UK have a health visitor visit at home before the baby comes? I got a letter yesterday saying they want to come next Thursday and go through some things that were listed!

My only concern is we live in a static caravan on OH parents farm and I don't want to be judged for it :( lil one hasn't even got a bedroom yet until we move the office across to the house which we weren't going to do until he needs to go into his own room! Not too sure what they want to go through it just seems to me they want to have a nosy around!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I had an antenatal visit first time, they sent the red book through post for second and this time the HV just randomly showed up on Monday with it. But she's very friendly and basically just comes for a chat, tells me stuff I don't need to know (telling me about her periods and how she wished menopause would hurry up lol) and moaning about work/nhs (because I work for them too). If it was any other one I'd have complained about the random show up.
There not going to judge you for where you live, they won't look around (I've never had that anyway) they just full out some paperwork (they will ask probably about home, heating etc and you can just say then that your planning on moving into the house when baby is ready for it's own room (which they would expect baby to be in with you anyway at first, so doesn't need a designated room, I havnt done nursery this time as I'm wishing to find out if pink or blue, plus will be in with us for 6-12month), explain their role, what they will/can provide (clinics etc), and give you the red book and leaflets for groups/services etc.


----------



## AshleyLK

A little late in the game, but CONGRATS MAMAMAC! 

My heartburn has picked up too...three tums in tonight so far...

It's funny how much more relaxed about pregnancy /birth/ newborns I am this second time around(even though I am going to have two under two!). I just feel like, I did this once already, I got this. I'm not even so concerned about packing my hospital bag "just right" 

With my first I read every book, tried to take in every good suggestion, and just tried to prepare myself for what felt like, a war, lol, but I know that is not the case! I know I will be tired, but I know that will pass :)

Good luck ladies :))


----------



## newlywed2013

Running on only 5.5 hours of very interrupted sleep, buut, its baby shower day for me!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Kiki28 I didn't have that the first time round and I hope I don't get it this time. I don't like most HV. Only come across one that made sense.


----------



## vickyandchick

I haven't had heartburn yet, I'm thinking he's going to come out totally bald:haha:

Kiki28 I had a HV come to mine, she was actually really nice and just asked some questions for the forms she had to fill in then went through some different leaflets :)


----------



## La Mere

RcdM said:


> 36 weeks today! So exciting.
> 
> I have been very tired lately too, by the afternoon it's like first tri tired! I remember going to my car during my lunch breaks and taking a nap. I hope it doesn't get that bad again.
> 
> The baby's room is pretty much done. We just need to hang the curtains over the closet but in all honesty that is just an aesthetic thing so if we don't get to it for a while it's nbd.
> 
> I haven't been having heartburn/acid reflux too bad, it only seems to come really bad when I eat oatmeal or donuts or something like that. They brought bagels in today at work and I'm about to go have one but I'm worried it's going to give me heartburn. But I need to eat something, I was running late this morning and haven't eaten at all yet.
> 
> I think I'm starting to waddle a little... And at my work I have to park in the parking garage on the 5th floor, walk down to the elevator, walk across the street to the building and then take the elevator up to my floor, then walk a ways to the back of the building where my desk is... by the time I get to my desk I'm exhausted! Haha. I'm starting to feel a little more uncomfortable down there, I've felt a few jabbing sharp pains and tingling.
> 
> Also, my groin muscles have been cramping up!! Has anyone else felt this? I wonder if it's from swimming the other day. I'll be walking and have to stop and like do a lunge to stretch it out, it's pretty embarrassing.

My groin muscles and sciatic nerve have been have been bothering me for the past few weeks! I nearly fall every time baby moves and there is pressure on my sciatic nerve. 



newlywed2013 said:


> I have heartburn so bad right now and none of the usual is helping. I want to cry :(

I am sorry the heartburn is so terrible. The only thing that works for me at all are papaya enzyme tablets. I used them during all of my pregnancies, midwife and mama recommended. Hope you are able to get some relief! :hugs: 



StarBrites said:


> Just found out one of the women on my Facebook group passed away 5 days after giving birth to her baby girl. She died of sepsis. That is so terrifying and heart breaking. I am going to be checking my temperature constantly!

Oh, StarBrites! That is so sad and terrifying! :hugs: so sad for her family.

Happy 38 weeks, Yo_Yo!! I'm still about 3 weeks behind you, but am getting so impatient! A friend of mine who was due Oct. 6th, just had her baby yesterday! Golly, does that make me anxious to meet my LO!

So, I am thinking that maybe I might use two middle names for this little one when we name them. These are my for sure names that I like but DH still wants to wait until baby is born before picking a for sure name, lol. Anyway for a girl first name would be Paige and one of the middle names would be Elayne. For a boy the first name would be Wyatt and one of the middle names would be Gydion.. I have a few other names that I've paired with them... but trying to find something that flows with both names and our last name is proving to be a little difficult for me. So the other middle name choices for Paige in addition to Elayne are: Mckynzie, Ariadne and Ophelia. For Wyatt in addition to Gydion are: Alric, Elric and Alistair. I'm open to opinions on those three or any suggestions... Thanks in advance girls :) xxx


----------



## rbourre

35 weeks today. I am so glad to still be pregnant as much as I just want this baby out. I hope he stays in at least 2 more weeks. I've had bad heartburn and I'm so exhausted because I can't sleep very well. I will be glad when I can sleep and not have to get up to pee so often.


----------



## Jcliff

Found out we close on our house on my due date yikes


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I had my hospital tour today, and it was awesome! The delivery rooms are all private, which is the same room that I'll recover in. The rooms are super nice! They have refrigerators, TV's with DVD players, futons for your husband or OH so he can sleep there as well, and a rocking chair. The baby is born and evaluated in the room you're in and wont leave your side unless medically necessary. The rooms are almost nicer than most hotels I've stayed in. 

I also got my strep b results back, and I tested positive :(


----------



## CharmedKirsty

La mere I found saying the whole name out loud helped us decided what sounded best.


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I had my hospital tour today, and it was awesome! The delivery rooms are all private, which is the same room that I'll recover in. The rooms are super nice! They have refrigerators, TV's with DVD players, futons for your husband or OH so he can sleep there as well, and a rocking chair. The baby is born and evaluated in the room you're in and wont leave your side unless medically necessary. The rooms are almost nicer than most hotels I've stayed in.
> 
> I also got my strep b results back, and I tested positive :(

I'm also positive for strep b. I'm hoping my water doesn't break so I can stay at home as long as possible before I have to go in for the iv antibiotics


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I didn't even know you had to go in right away if your waters broke. I haven't even had the chance to fully talk about it with my doctor yet, so I don't even know what procedures they follow because of it. I'm kind of upset that I tested positive, everything else was going so perfectly!


----------



## newlywed2013

a few of my favorite of our maternity pictures. 

Baby shower was so fun! Why do people never go off registries though? We are super strapped for money and I got so many clothes and don't need them, I have other things we really need that we have to find money for now. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10547069_10152266709826924_4536368335632571037_o.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 15









10619894_10152266710941924_3864894017434223204_o.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 15









10669253_10152266715236924_4174682345007933673_o.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 14









10704376_10152266708716924_4874615999234102378_o.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11









10469305_10152266709286924_7131750210047416606_o.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I didn't even know you had to go in right away if your waters broke. I haven't even had the chance to fully talk about it with my doctor yet, so I don't even know what procedures they follow because of it. I'm kind of upset that I tested positive, everything else was going so perfectly!

I had to go on 10 days of antibiotics and then when my water breaks I have to go right to the hospital to get IV antibiotics. My midwife said I don't have to be hooked up to the IV the whole time...just to receive the dose of antibiotics. With treatment it's not really a big deal...if this is the worst thing that happens I'll take it


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> a few of my favorite of our maternity pictures.
> 
> Baby shower was so fun! Why do people never go off registries though? We are super strapped for money and I got so many clothes and don't need them, I have other things we really need that we have to find money for now. :dohh:

Cute photos. I agree...so many people went off our registry and we got lots of clothes. I'm going to return some stuff and get the other things we need off the registry


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> a few of my favorite of our maternity pictures.
> 
> Baby shower was so fun! Why do people never go off registries though? We are super strapped for money and I got so many clothes and don't need them, I have other things we really need that we have to find money for now. :dohh:

I only had 1 person buy off my registry when I had my daughter. Almost everyone bought clothes. Everyone thinks baby clothes are so cute (and they are) but we really only need so many. Since then, I won't buy anyone clothes unless that's specifically what they ask for. I went to a "sprinkle" earlier this year and all they asked for was clothes.


----------



## Elsa50501

rbourre said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> a few of my favorite of our maternity pictures.
> 
> Baby shower was so fun! Why do people never go off registries though? We are super strapped for money and I got so many clothes and don't need them, I have other things we really need that we have to find money for now. :dohh:
> 
> I only had 1 person buy off my registry when I had my daughter. Almost everyone bought clothes. Everyone thinks baby clothes are so cute (and they are) but we really only need so many. Since then, I won't buy anyone clothes unless that's specifically what they ask for. I went to a "sprinkle" earlier this year and all they asked for was clothes.Click to expand...

Lol, what in the world is a "sprinkle"!? It sounds really cute whatever it is.. like fairies, and ice cream or something :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you had to go in right away if your waters broke. I haven't even had the chance to fully talk about it with my doctor yet, so I don't even know what procedures they follow because of it. I'm kind of upset that I tested positive, everything else was going so perfectly!
> 
> I had to go on 10 days of antibiotics and then when my water breaks I have to go right to the hospital to get IV antibiotics. My midwife said I don't have to be hooked up to the IV the whole time...just to receive the dose of antibiotics. With treatment it's not really a big deal...if this is the worst thing that happens I'll take itClick to expand...

That's good to know! I was worried that it was worse than it was. My doctor didn't explain it that much when I got tested. I asked, but she didn't give much information outside of basics. Which to be honest, I've mostly forgotten. 

And as for people shopping off of registries, it is slightly annoying. It's the most annoying when someone asks where you're registered and then still shops somewhere else. It's not like I registered for a lot of expensive things, I made sure it was varied enough that everyone and anyone could afford to go off it. 

In the end, it didn't really matter. I am super grateful for everything I was given! And I'll have a really well dressed baby!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Forgot to mention, newlywed those shots are beautiful! You look fantastic, I love your bump!


----------



## GeralynB

Elsa50501 said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> a few of my favorite of our maternity pictures.
> 
> Baby shower was so fun! Why do people never go off registries though? We are super strapped for money and I got so many clothes and don't need them, I have other things we really need that we have to find money for now. :dohh:
> 
> I only had 1 person buy off my registry when I had my daughter. Almost everyone bought clothes. Everyone thinks baby clothes are so cute (and they are) but we really only need so many. Since then, I won't buy anyone clothes unless that's specifically what they ask for. I went to a "sprinkle" earlier this year and all they asked for was clothes.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what in the world is a "sprinkle"!? It sounds really cute whatever it is.. like fairies, and ice cream or something :)Click to expand...

A sprinkle is like a shower but it's when you already have a child. A lot of people do it if they have opposite sex or if kids are far apart in age


Mushymilkfor2 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you had to go in right away if your waters broke. I haven't even had the chance to fully talk about it with my doctor yet, so I don't even know what procedures they follow because of it. I'm kind of upset that I tested positive, everything else was going so perfectly!
> 
> I had to go on 10 days of antibiotics and then when my water breaks I have to go right to the hospital to get IV antibiotics. My midwife said I don't have to be hooked up to the IV the whole time...just to receive the dose of antibiotics. With treatment it's not really a big deal...if this is the worst thing that happens I'll take itClick to expand...
> 
> That's good to know! I was worried that it was worse than it was. My doctor didn't explain it that much when I got tested. I asked, but she didn't give much information outside of basics. Which to be honest, I've mostly forgotten.
> 
> And as for people shopping off of registries, it is slightly annoying. It's the most annoying when someone asks where you're registered and then still shops somewhere else. It's not like I registered for a lot of expensive things, I made sure it was varied enough that everyone and anyone could afford to go off it.
> 
> In the end, it didn't really matter. I am super grateful for everything I was given! And I'll have a really well dressed baby!Click to expand...

Yea the biggest risk is you can pass it to baby and while it doesn't really affect you you can pass it to baby during delivery and they can get sick since they don't have a strong immune system. But with antibiotics everything should be fine


----------



## newlywed2013

Don't get me wrong, I am super appreciative of the fact that people even came to the shower, let alone the abundance of gifts we got! I have such a hard time returning things because I understand the time and effort people put into choosing them!


----------



## Jcliff

Return and buy what you need. My shower with dd we got most of everything off registry and even some doubles. We returned doubles and half of the clothes and bought diapers it was great


----------



## whigfield

Finn arrived on Fri 12th September at 8.05 am at 37+4 weeks weighing 6lbs 5oz after an emergency section. :flower:

Waters went on Friday at 00.00 after I got up to go for a wee and luckily was still sitting on the toilet when the first gush happened. More came after that and didn't stop for hours in the end so we went in. Contractions started immediately at the hospital but I was advised to go home and wait it out there. Something told me not to though and I refused. Had a bath which dI'd absolutely nothing :haha: and had more and more contractions which got longer and closer together. Got to try out some gas and air (which I clung to for the rest of the labour) and had my first examination. Immediately she told my husband to pull the emergency cord and I stared panicking. She said she could feel the cord first above the baby's head. Crash team flooded in and I was examined by a doctor who confirmed it wasn't the cord - it was his foot and he was breech!! Was taken down to theatre and after 45 minutes of attempts to get the spinal in they went to town, and 15 mins into the op they pulled out our little boy. :cloud9:


----------



## StarBrites

Congratulations!!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Whigfield! Glad he arrived safely :)


----------



## ljo1984

Congrats again whigfiled, hope things are settling with the feeding. Xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations whigfield. He look beautiful.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Whigfield!!!!!!!:dance:
He's just beautiful!:flower: xx


----------



## kiki28

Congratulations whigfield he's lovely :)

Thanks everyone I don't feel so nervous about the visit now, didn't help with my MIL telling me I had to clean everywhere including the kitchen cupboards etc!

Braxton hicks returned last night at one point they were about 5 minutes apart so I got in the shower with the intent to ring the midwife after and typically they stopped! Just wish I knew when he was coming!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Whigfield. He is gorgeous!

Anyone getting any itching? I started getting a little itchy on my ankles & wrists a few days ago but it's getting worse and now on my arms, legs, hands & feet.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations Whigfield!! He's gorgeous! 

Newlywed - great bump pics! 

I had a private presentation scan yesterday and everything looked great. She was measuring 10 days behind but they said that was normal and just meant I'd have a small baby. She is weighing around 5 ibs 10 now. They confirmed the gender again (I'm so glad she's a girl as we've already received loads of girly gifts!)

Below is the 4d pic - I find them a bit weird but was amazing to see all the same :haha:

I only have one week of work left but it's a really busy one! I've also just agreed to do a keeping in touch day only a week later when I will be 38 weeks and it's a 2 hour drive away so I'm hoping she doesn't come before then! A bit scared about that!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## noshowjo

Wow another one from our group delivered . Aww congrats lovely little baby :)


----------



## Tasheetravels

Wow, congrats Whigfield!! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Elsa50501

whigfield said:


> Finn arrived on Fri 12th September at 8.05 am at 37+4 weeks weighing 6lbs 5oz after an emergency section. :flower:
> 
> Waters went on Friday at 00.00 after I got up to go for a wee and luckily was still sitting on the toilet when the first gush happened. More came after that and didn't stop for hours in the end so we went in. Contractions started immediately at the hospital but I was advised to go home and wait it out there. Something told me not to though and I refused. Had a bath which dI'd absolutely nothing :haha: and had more and more contractions which got longer and closer together. Got to try out some gas and air (which I clung to for the rest of the labour) and had my first examination. Immediately she told my husband to pull the emergency cord and I stared panicking. She said she could feel the cord first above the baby's head. Crash team flooded in and I was examined by a doctor who confirmed it wasn't the cord - it was his foot and he was breech!! Was taken down to theatre and after 45 minutes of attempts to get the spinal in they went to town, and 15 mins into the op they pulled out our little boy. :cloud9:

He's so precious! Congratulations on your little rainbow :)


----------



## Elsa50501

lauraemily17 said:


> Congrats Whigfield. He is gorgeous!
> 
> Anyone getting any itching? I started getting a little itchy on my ankles & wrists a few days ago but it's getting worse and now on my arms, legs, hands & feet.

I was itchy at 32 weeks, but it was due to a histamine response. I was told to call right away if hands and feet became itchy without the presence of a rash (because it can be a sign of liver problems). If no rash, I'd call your OB to get advise.


----------



## GeralynB

Yay! Congrats! Another baby!


----------



## newlywed2013

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats! First singleton born!


----------



## kel21

Congrats whigfield! He is so adorable! 

Great pics newlywed! 

Lauraemily17 i would call ob! I think there is a sticky on the third tri forum, something about colitis. I'm not sure i just know i've read somewhere that it is not something to mess with and itching is a symptom. Good luck!

Yesterday I cooked all day and made a bunch of meals to freeze. Still have more to do. I may of went a little overboard! Lol. Interesting things is it started up some contractions that by the evening got a little painful. Then they went away, but i was hopeful for a little while it would bring something on! Lol


----------



## CharmedKirsty

kel21 said:


> Congrats whigfield! He is so adorable!
> 
> Great pics newlywed!
> 
> Lauraemily17 i would call ob! I think there is a sticky on the third tri forum, something about colitis. I'm not sure i just know i've read somewhere that it is not something to mess with and itching is a symptom. Good luck!
> 
> Yesterday I cooked all day and made a bunch of meals to freeze. Still have more to do. I may of went a little overboard! Lol. Interesting things is it started up some contractions that by the evening got a little painful. Then they went away, but i was hopeful for a little while it would bring something on! Lol

What did you cook? I'm sure we could all do with some what to freeze inspiration.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats whigfield! He's absolutely adorable! 

I really wanted to make some freezer meals, but as my husband and I will be moving 6-7 hours away less than a month and a half after we have our baby I wont be able to. I was going to get a deep freezer (as our freezer on our fridge is tiny) but we do not want to have to move it! Fortunately for me though, I'll have my MIL here and she can do all the cooking for me! 

I'm 36 weeks today, only 4 more weeks to go! If he stays cooking in there as long as he needs to. Could be more, could be less!


----------



## ljo1984

I'd love to have a chest freezer and get some stuff stashed in there. No room at all in our freezer right now grrrrrr. X


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations, Whigfield!!! He is beautiful!


----------



## La Mere

They are late but here are my bump pics for week 35. I'm 35+3 in these pics. I feel huge already, can't believe I still have a little over 4 weeks to go!
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-13 14.02.34.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 4









2014-09-13 14.02.56.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 3









2014-09-13 14.03.18.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ljo1984

Lovely bump  I was gonna say neat but the nursery my LO goes to the manager keeps telling me how neat I still look in a shocked voice (like I should have turned into an elephant or something by now :-/ ) so that word annoys me lol.


----------



## kel21

CharmedKirsty said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats whigfield! He is so adorable!
> 
> Great pics newlywed!
> 
> Lauraemily17 i would call ob! I think there is a sticky on the third tri forum, something about colitis. I'm not sure i just know i've read somewhere that it is not something to mess with and itching is a symptom. Good luck!
> 
> Yesterday I cooked all day and made a bunch of meals to freeze. Still have more to do. I may of went a little overboard! Lol. Interesting things is it started up some contractions that by the evening got a little painful. Then they went away, but i was hopeful for a little while it would bring something on! Lol
> 
> What did you cook? I'm sure we could all do with some what to freeze inspiration.Click to expand...

The stuff i did yesterday was the big take up a lot of room stuff like lasagna, manicotti, tater tot casserole, 8 enchaladas (some red chile some green chile) and stuffed shells. The stuff i have left is crock pot dinners that you can just make up and put in a zip lock gallon bag so they don't take up much room. I found some really great websites, for my search I just typed in "crock pot frozen dinners" or something like that. Mostly I picked chicken meals for the crock pot. Although a nice pork roast and just freeze the veggies and potatoes with it does good too!


----------



## newlywed2013

I used to do freezer meals for the crock pot all the time! Just a heads up,, potatoes and carrots don't work very well, they get mushy and gross


----------



## GeralynB

Once our kitchen is finished(hopefully by the end of this week) I want to make some freezer meals. We have a chest freezer in our basement so I want to fill it up


----------



## newlywed2013

I Am so sore and tired, I just want her here already :(


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> RcdM- So sorry about your uncle:hugs:
> 
> Jcliff- how exciting, sounds like it won't be long.
> 
> Baby has been rolling round and sticking out numerous body parts that it feels like there's 2 in there! Here's my bubba bump with only 20 days to goooo:happydance:

How on earth do you look so glamorous still?! lol xx


----------



## staceymxxx

Awww can't believe 3 babies are here already!!! Amazing xx


----------



## rbourre

newlywed2013 said:


> I used to do freezer meals for the crock pot all the time! Just a heads up,, potatoes and carrots don't work very well, they get mushy and gross

I put things like that in my crock pot just for the last few hours. I know that makes it harder when it's a freezer meal though.

Today was The Wiggles concert and we had fun, but left the house at 6:45 am and didn't get home until after 6 pm. We visited a friend after who we haven't seen in a year, then had dinner and went to Target to look around. I'm so exhausted and ready for bed and it's only 7:20 pm. I expect I will be in bed in the next hour or so. That was way too much for being 35 weeks pregnant.


----------



## RcdM

La mere I like the name Alistair - we had a neighborhood friend with that name.

Congrats Whigfield on your baby boy is adorable! 

I'm sure I have brought up my belly button pain before. My dr has felt around and says she can't feel a hernia but after yesterday and today I am convinced it is. It hurts SO bad. It only hurt off and on for the last few months but yesterday it started hurting worse than ever before and the pain hasn't really gone away since, it's such an excruciating pain today. I put an ice pack on it which helped a bit but it also made the baby go crazy and I felt like it was making him cold or something lol so I took it off. But omg it hurts. It feel like a knife just constantly digging and twisting into my belly button and just to the left of it. Anyone had this? What else can I do to ease the pain without taking meds?


----------



## cntrygrl

Whigfield-- Congratulations on the arrival of your little guy!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats whigfield.

So excited for you, stinks about the csection for being breech but so glad he is happy and healthy. 

Afm, dh and I just returned home from our last weekend away before baby arrives. So she's welcome to come anytime we wants now as I'm getting sick of work. I was going to try to work right up until I have her but that's not going to happen. I have off from work tomorrow and then my 37 week ob appt on Tuesday so I am actually getting pretty excited for her arrival.

Great maternity photos newlywed, dh and I took a bunch of pics on out new camera this weekend but I'll have to upload them tomorrow to show u all. I was alittle upset bout our registry as well. Even my best friend didn't buy off of it and it was like hello this was all we needed and it was very minimal but we did get tons of clothes and stuff we did not need but luckily I went to those consignment events way ahead of time and got everything I absolutely needed on my own because someone had warned me ahead of time. Dh was so against me exchanging items but I exchanged what I could from my family. Luckily we got a lot of gift cards, that is what really helped the most because I exchanged what I could and then bought what was left with the cards. But yes we got a lot of things that we didn't really need.

Oh and that reminds me my sil promised she had a pack n play, swing, high chair and other things for me yet she hasn't given it to me and she just left for vacation so I don't know what the heck she is waiting for? I guess for me to beg her for it, but I'll go out and buy it brand new before I do that. Maybe she thinks we won't need it right away. Idk

Cant wait to see who's next. Super excited


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Whigfield, he is precious!!!! Congratulations! : )


----------



## fides

congratulations, whigfield!!


----------



## kiki28

36 weeks today :D spending the day washing baby clothes and reorganising our bedroom :D


----------



## La Mere

ljo1984 said:


> Lovely bump  I was gonna say neat but the nursery my LO goes to the manager keeps telling me how neat I still look in a shocked voice (like I should have turned into an elephant or something by now :-/ ) so that word annoys me lol.

Thank you, ljo :) I feel like I am all belly and it just keeps getting bigger! :haha:



RcdM said:


> La mere I like the name Alistair - we had a neighborhood friend with that name.
> 
> Congrats Whigfield on your baby boy is adorable!
> 
> I'm sure I have brought up my belly button pain before. My dr has felt around and says she can't feel a hernia but after yesterday and today I am convinced it is. It hurts SO bad. It only hurt off and on for the last few months but yesterday it started hurting worse than ever before and the pain hasn't really gone away since, it's such an excruciating pain today. I put an ice pack on it which helped a bit but it also made the baby go crazy and I felt like it was making him cold or something lol so I took it off. But omg it hurts. It feel like a knife just constantly digging and twisting into my belly button and just to the left of it. Anyone had this? What else can I do to ease the pain without taking meds?

Thank you :) I am hoping my DH will like the idea of two middle names and that as one of them, lol. I'm ready to have names picked out but he as we did with our oldest two... wants to wait until after baby is born to decide. But, it makes it easier to wait when having a home birth! :haha:

:flower:

I know it is still a bit too soon, but I am just so ready to have this baby already! I haven't been sleeping well the last couple nights as I have just not been able to get comfortable with my big belly. I also think baby has dropped.. I will post a comparison of previous bump pics and my most recent. I have also been feeling even more pressure down on my cervix and around my anus (lovely and sorry for TMI). Still getting terrible heartburn and baby is stretching and moving about like a mad person, lol. It gets to be quite painful at times!

Hope all of you ladies are doing well. Don't post much here, goes so fast that most of the time don't get responses to many of my posts, so that might discourage me a bit from posting here as well. :shrug:

Can't wait till the next time I check in to see who has delivered the next little bumpkin! :thumbup:


----------



## Jcliff

My c section was pushed back a day due to scheduling conflict boo! Oh well I don't think I'll make it that far anyway


----------



## vickyandchick

staceymxxx said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> RcdM- So sorry about your uncle:hugs:
> 
> Jcliff- how exciting, sounds like it won't be long.
> 
> Baby has been rolling round and sticking out numerous body parts that it feels like there's 2 in there! Here's my bubba bump with only 20 days to goooo:happydance:
> 
> How on earth do you look so glamorous still?! lol xxClick to expand...

I caught myself on a good day:haha:

My stretch marks are officially breaking out, my skin was super itchy and then BAM there's loads of them :( means my skin is starting to give up so he can come out now lol


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

La Mere said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bump  I was gonna say neat but the nursery my LO goes to the manager keeps telling me how neat I still look in a shocked voice (like I should have turned into an elephant or something by now :-/ ) so that word annoys me lol.
> 
> Thank you, ljo :) I feel like I am all belly and it just keeps getting bigger! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> RcdM said:
> 
> 
> La mere I like the name Alistair - we had a neighborhood friend with that name.
> 
> Congrats Whigfield on your baby boy is adorable!
> 
> I'm sure I have brought up my belly button pain before. My dr has felt around and says she can't feel a hernia but after yesterday and today I am convinced it is. It hurts SO bad. It only hurt off and on for the last few months but yesterday it started hurting worse than ever before and the pain hasn't really gone away since, it's such an excruciating pain today. I put an ice pack on it which helped a bit but it also made the baby go crazy and I felt like it was making him cold or something lol so I took it off. But omg it hurts. It feel like a knife just constantly digging and twisting into my belly button and just to the left of it. Anyone had this? What else can I do to ease the pain without taking meds?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) I am hoping my DH will like the idea of two middle names and that as one of them, lol. I'm ready to have names picked out but he as we did with our oldest two... wants to wait until after baby is born to decide. But, it makes it easier to wait when having a home birth! :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I know it is still a bit too soon, but I am just so ready to have this baby already! I haven't been sleeping well the last couple nights as I have just not been able to get comfortable with my big belly. I also think baby has dropped.. I will post a comparison of previous bump pics and my most recent. I have also been feeling even more pressure down on my cervix and around my anus (lovely and sorry for TMI). Still getting terrible heartburn and baby is stretching and moving about like a mad person, lol. It gets to be quite painful at times!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are doing well. Don't post much here, goes so fast that most of the time don't get responses to many of my posts, so that might discourage me a bit from posting here as well. :shrug:
> 
> Can't wait till the next time I check in to see who has delivered the next little bumpkin! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I feel the same about posting. A lot of times I just reply to others and throw an update in there. It might get read but often no responses. I thought I was just being overly sensitive. 

Good luck with picking a name! And your bump does look fantastic! 

Happy 36 weeks kiki!


----------



## cntrygrl

I think things move quickly in here and things get lost in the mix. I feel the same way you do Mushy.


----------



## kel21

I too feel the same way!


----------



## La Mere

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I feel the same about posting. A lot of times I just reply to others and throw an update in there. It might get read but often no responses. I thought I was just being overly sensitive.
> 
> Good luck with picking a name! And your bump does look fantastic!
> 
> Happy 36 weeks kiki!

I'm glad it seems I am not the only one to feel this way, lol. I thought the same thing as well. I try to update and reply... but by the time I do, it's like so much has already happened, lol. And thank you, Mushy! I hope DH will cooperate with me when it comes to naming the baby! :haha:


----------



## sprite30

La mere, were waiting for baby to be born to pick a name as well but we have 3 names on our top names list and dh finds something wrong with all but the one I've said all along. I just don't want to go telling people and then we change our minds.

Go ahead and comment of stuff even if it is 5 pages back. Sometimes I do. Or I'll read about something and then 3 days later think oh that's a very good point but the subjects already changed. Lots of time I read everything just like to see what others have to say about it first lol especially when it comes to something I know nothing about lol

Vicky, I thought I was doing good with the stretch marks too until this weekend I've got little purple spots all over my belly now and it itches sometimes. I'm actually remembering the bio-oil now but I probably should have been better with it all along.

Afm, I had the day off work today and I thought my hospital bag was all ready and I actually had everything in the car ready to go until I stopped at a thrift shop while I was out today looking for more maternity clothes and I swear it was like someone dropped their hospital bag off there just for me because I found a rob, nursing tanks, nursing bras, pjs, and a couple maternity shirts. I got it all for $32 and then I went back to target and returned all the brand new stuff I bought and got a refund of almost $80... Talk about a good day. I'm washing everything I bought as I type this.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I avoided stretch marks the 1st time round and I'm hoping to again but I think if you're going to get them, you're going to get them.

Also yoyo has been quiet today. I wonder if she has had baby number 4.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congratulations Whigfield!! He is so gorgeous :) 

Glad you were in hospital when you discovered he was breech and all went well :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

35 Weeks! And cervix is closed :(


----------



## CharmedKirsty

newlywed2013 said:


> 35 Weeks! And cervix is closed :(

Don't worry with my 1st my cervix was closed at 10am and he was born the next day at 2:03am.


----------



## zephyr

I feel the same way about posting.
I know I don't reply to everyone but that's cos im on my phone and it gets annoying having to go back and check who said what :p

Im 37 weeks now which means as long as nothing pops up in the next few weeks I can have my home birth!
baby has shifted off my pubic bone and that awful pain has gone finally when I'm walking. Moving around in bed still hurts though. 
Not much else exciting happening here, after baby shifted position I had 3 days of feeling like I constantly needed to poop it was rather unpleasant along with 3 days of quite strong bhs...... and I suddenly felt like I needed to get everything sorted. 
But all that's gone away now so I think it was just the positional change and my body getting used to it maybe?


----------



## zephyr

newlywed2013 said:


> 35 Weeks! And cervix is closed :(

Its a good thing your cervix is still closed at 35 weeks :)
You really don't want a pre term baby.


----------



## newlywed2013

zephyr said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 35 Weeks! And cervix is closed :(
> 
> Its a good thing your cervix is still closed at 35 weeks :)
> You really don't want a pre term baby.Click to expand...

I definitely dont, but I was hoping all the "knife in the crotch" pains I had been having were actually doing something. 
She did say my cervix was soft though, whatever that means? 

So this whole time I keep thinking Ive been losing pieces of plug, can you even lose anything with a closed cervix? :shrug:


----------



## RcdM

newlywed not sure how it works with the mucous plug and a closed cervix. Hang in there!! 

I feel the same way about the thread, I often ask questions that don't get much of a response but I figure it's just because it does move fast like everyone has said and by the time you've caught up the main thing you remember to reply to is the last thing you read!

I have some GREAT news though, I had my growth scan today and the baby most definitely had a growth spurt!! He was in 25th percentile at 18/22 weeks, 15th percentile at 31 weeks, and today he is in the 48th percentile!!! Measuring 6lbs 6oz! I was so shocked. I was going to just be happy if he had maintained his growth rate as long as he didn't slow down, but he is looking to be big and healthy and perfect and we are so relieved.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm really glad it's a common feeling about posting! Things do go quickly here though. I guess we're all just super chatty! 

I'm not too concerned about stretch marks, I got a bunch when I went through a growth spurt as a teenager. 

Hope everything goes well this next three weeks zephyr! I can't wait until my baby drops, the heartburn is killing me. I don't care about any other pain, I just want this heartburn to go away!


----------



## sprite30

Yay great news rcdm

Not sure about the mucus plug either newlywed, but I can say I am having an abundance to lotiony cm and often feel either sweaty or wetness. I was out today shopping and almost bought a pack of pads because I seriously thought I might have peed myself and not felt it....how embarrassing. I've had lots of sharp stab by pains a couple weeks back and thought for sure something had to be happening but the pains have stopped so maybe it is just from your cervix softening. ?? 

My bils gif was 4cm dilated for over 2 weeks before her water broke and friends have said they were not dilated at all and went on to have baby 2 days later so I'm sure everyone is different. This is my first so I have no clue what to expect, I just hope your baby sits tight for another 2 weeks.


----------



## sprite30

Re: heartburn ....omg is the acid reflux horrible. I don't actually get the burning in my chest but it's the sensation in my throat that just drives me crazy. I better take out some stock in tums because they're making money off of me lol

Do you think it's a myth that if you have a lot of heartburn/ acid reflux that they baby will have a lot of hair?

I kind of hope she at least has some hair...make this acid reflux worth it lol


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks everyone. I feel so clueless! I actually thought it was normal to be dilated already.. 

I forgot to add that I was measuring 36 weeks, and my heartrate at first was 139/87 which is super high for me, she took it again 15 min later and it was down to 133/72 which is usually where it is. I have gained 35 lbs total. This weekly appointments are going to kill me, it's a 1.5 hour drive just to get there, and my husband is whining away about it.


----------



## zephyr

Im not sure about mucous plug either. With my last pregnancy I was losing pieces of it from early on but at 38 weeks when I went for induction my cervix was still shut tight and unfavourable. Its so weird :p 

mushymilk my heartburn has eased a little bit but its still there at night. I hate it so much! Im hoping it goes away as baby drops lower down but im not expecting it to drop much more till closer to labour.

Sprite absolutely! I had wicked heartburn with all my pregnancies and all my babies were bald!! My first I had the worst reflux and she still had very little hair on her 1st birthday.


----------



## zephyr

RcdM said:


> newlywed I have some GREAT news though, I had my growth scan today and the baby most definitely had a growth spurt!! He was in 25th percentile at 18/22 weeks, 15th percentile at 31 weeks, and today he is in the 48th percentile!!! Measuring 6lbs 6oz! I was so shocked. I was going to just be happy if he had maintained his growth rate as long as he didn't slow down, but he is looking to be big and healthy and perfect and we are so relieved.

That is wonderful news! :)


----------



## Krippy

I had 2 boys with lots of hair and no heartburn... Who knows? Lol


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha... My ticker still think I am going to have a baby at 36.4 weeks. I guess we will see if it is right, lol, I don't think it is. 
Anyone else here have GD controlled with diet?


----------



## GeralynB

RcdM said:


> newlywed not sure how it works with the mucous plug and a closed cervix. Hang in there!!
> 
> I feel the same way about the thread, I often ask questions that don't get much of a response but I figure it's just because it does move fast like everyone has said and by the time you've caught up the main thing you remember to reply to is the last thing you read!
> 
> I have some GREAT news though, I had my growth scan today and the baby most definitely had a growth spurt!! He was in 25th percentile at 18/22 weeks, 15th percentile at 31 weeks, and today he is in the 48th percentile!!! Measuring 6lbs 6oz! I was so shocked. I was going to just be happy if he had maintained his growth rate as long as he didn't slow down, but he is looking to be big and healthy and perfect and we are so relieved.

That is great news!!

I have reflux every night but luckily not during the day. I keep the Tums in the bathroom and every time I get up to pee in the middle of the night I take one


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> newlywed not sure how it works with the mucous plug and a closed cervix. Hang in there!!
> 
> I feel the same way about the thread, I often ask questions that don't get much of a response but I figure it's just because it does move fast like everyone has said and by the time you've caught up the main thing you remember to reply to is the last thing you read!
> 
> I have some GREAT news though, I had my growth scan today and the baby most definitely had a growth spurt!! He was in 25th percentile at 18/22 weeks, 15th percentile at 31 weeks, and today he is in the 48th percentile!!! Measuring 6lbs 6oz! I was so shocked. I was going to just be happy if he had maintained his growth rate as long as he didn't slow down, but he is looking to be big and healthy and perfect and we are so relieved.

That's great. :happydance: I was hoping to get another growth scan, but the doctor seems happy after my 31 week scan where he was 4lbs 5oz. 

Does anyone else feel kind of sore and itchy "down there"? It's not constant and it comes and goes so I don't think it's a yeast infection. My next appointment isn't until the 25 and I really can't get to the doctor earlier to ask if it's normal or not.


----------



## newlywed2013

Krippy said:


> Hahahaha... My ticker still think I am going to have a baby at 36.4 weeks. I guess we will see if it is right, lol, I don't think it is.
> Anyone else here have GD controlled with diet?

Mine is still controlled by diet, but my specialist said it gets harder as you get further along


----------



## kel21

sprite30 said:


> La mere, were waiting for baby to be born to pick a name as well but we have 3 names on our top names list and dh finds something wrong with all but the one I've said all along. I just don't want to go telling people and then we change our minds.
> 
> Go ahead and comment of stuff even if it is 5 pages back. Sometimes I do. Or I'll read about something and then 3 days later think oh that's a very good point but the subjects already changed. Lots of time I read everything just like to see what others have to say about it first lol especially when it comes to something I know nothing about lol
> 
> Vicky, I thought I was doing good with the stretch marks too until this weekend I've got little purple spots all over my belly now and it itches sometimes. I'm actually remembering the bio-oil now but I probably should have been better with it all along.
> 
> Afm, I had the day off work today and I thought my hospital bag was all ready and I actually had everything in the car ready to go until I stopped at a thrift shop while I was out today looking for more maternity clothes and I swear it was like someone dropped their hospital bag off there just for me because I found a rob, nursing tanks, nursing bras, pjs, and a couple maternity shirts. I got it all for $32 and then I went back to target and returned all the brand new stuff I bought and got a refund of almost $80... Talk about a good day. I'm washing everything I bought as I type this.

Nice, I love finding deals!



zephyr said:


> I feel the same way about posting.
> I know I don't reply to everyone but that's cos im on my phone and it gets annoying having to go back and check who said what :p
> 
> Im 37 weeks now which means as long as nothing pops up in the next few weeks I can have my home birth!
> baby has shifted off my pubic bone and that awful pain has gone finally when I'm walking. Moving around in bed still hurts though.
> Not much else exciting happening here, after baby shifted position I had 3 days of feeling like I constantly needed to poop it was rather unpleasant along with 3 days of quite strong bhs...... and I suddenly felt like I needed to get everything sorted.
> But all that's gone away now so I think it was just the positional change and my body getting used to it maybe?

Hope you get your home birth! 



newlywed2013 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> 35 Weeks! And cervix is closed :(
> 
> Its a good thing your cervix is still closed at 35 weeks :)
> You really don't want a pre term baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely dont, but I was hoping all the "knife in the crotch" pains I had been having were actually doing something.
> She did say my cervix was soft though, whatever that means?
> 
> So this whole time I keep thinking Ive been losing pieces of plug, can you even lose anything with a closed cervix? :shrug:Click to expand...

Not sure about the plug thing, but i have always thought the knife in the crotch feeling was baby hitting the nerve that leads to "down there". I may be wrong though! My lo was spending too much time hitting mine tonight! Lol



RcdM said:


> newlywed not sure how it works with the mucous plug and a closed cervix. Hang in there!!
> 
> I feel the same way about the thread, I often ask questions that don't get much of a response but I figure it's just because it does move fast like everyone has said and by the time you've caught up the main thing you remember to reply to is the last thing you read!
> 
> I have some GREAT news though, I had my growth scan today and the baby most definitely had a growth spurt!! He was in 25th percentile at 18/22 weeks, 15th percentile at 31 weeks, and today he is in the 48th percentile!!! Measuring 6lbs 6oz! I was so shocked. I was going to just be happy if he had maintained his growth rate as long as he didn't slow down, but he is looking to be big and healthy and perfect and we are so relieved.

Congrats on the great growth scan!



sprite30 said:


> Re: heartburn ....omg is the acid reflux horrible. I don't actually get the burning in my chest but it's the sensation in my throat that just drives me crazy. I better take out some stock in tums because they're making money off of me lol
> 
> Do you think it's a myth that if you have a lot of heartburn/ acid reflux that they baby will have a lot of hair?
> 
> I kind of hope she at least has some hair...make this acid reflux worth it lol

I have read that if you have a lot of heartburn you are more likely to have a baby with hair than not! I think i may be having a hairy little monkey! Lol



rbourre said:


> RcdM said:
> 
> 
> newlywed not sure how it works with the mucous plug and a closed cervix. Hang in there!!
> 
> I feel the same way about the thread, I often ask questions that don't get much of a response but I figure it's just because it does move fast like everyone has said and by the time you've caught up the main thing you remember to reply to is the last thing you read!
> 
> I have some GREAT news though, I had my growth scan today and the baby most definitely had a growth spurt!! He was in 25th percentile at 18/22 weeks, 15th percentile at 31 weeks, and today he is in the 48th percentile!!! Measuring 6lbs 6oz! I was so shocked. I was going to just be happy if he had maintained his growth rate as long as he didn't slow down, but he is looking to be big and healthy and perfect and we are so relieved.
> 
> That's great. :happydance: I was hoping to get another growth scan, but the doctor seems happy after my 31 week scan where he was 4lbs 5oz.
> 
> Does anyone else feel kind of sore and itchy "down there"? It's not constant and it comes and goes so I don't think it's a yeast infection. My next appointment isn't until the 25 and I really can't get to the doctor earlier to ask if it's normal or not.Click to expand...

I have not felt very itchy down there, sore yes though! I am so so swollen down there it is unbelievable!


----------



## StarBrites

Been contracting pretty hard off and on since 6pm yesterday. We decided to DTD after not having done for quite awhile and I've been contracting ever since. They are pretty uncomfortable and a bit painful but nothing else is happening and no pattern. I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning for my thyroid and then an OB appointment at 1:15, and I think she'll be doing a cervical check to see what all is going on. Here's to hoping there's a least some progress :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Good luck, Star Brites!! FXd our thread has baby #4 by tomorrow night! : )


----------



## ashaz

I feel the same way about posts not being responded too, but I know that I don't do a great job with responses either. 

Heartburn, I have it at nighttime but not during the day but it hasn't been getting worse. 

It is crazy to think how we will all be Mommys soon! Anyone else feel an influx of emotions the last few weeks? I was watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" on TV and was crying the entire time. :cry: weird. 

I continue to have contractions every 3-10 mins since last Wednesday but it doesn't seem to be getting worse so who knows. I have a NST tomorrow so might ask for cervical check. If any dilation they will do the csection. Not sure I can keep up for another 3 weeks if these contractions continue on. :nope:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-hope it leafs to something for you :)

Ashaz-I'm really emotional too, think it's normal. The constant contractions sound tiring. :flower: good luck with your appointment.

Had a dream my waters broke! Please come on baby!!!!


----------



## ljo1984

It's a good thing your cervix is closed at 35 weeks, you can still lose plug but it also regenerates. I've been losing this time and with my last from 20odd weeks, I've never experienced the full on plug and show. Also the stabbing pains won't effect your cervix only hormonal changes and contractions will do that. Bloody hate the stabby pains though :-(
Also VE's arnt reliable as already said it is only telling you what is happening then and now, I don't really get why they do them like they do for that reason, they could have said you was 3 cm and that wouldn't mean much also as you can be dialated for weeks before labour starts :-/ (most I heard was a lady walking round at 5cm for about 3 weeks).

I'm refusing all VE's this time and no sweeps (yuck) I've been dissapointend with both mine been told I'm only 3 cm then bam fully dialated within the hour! So there's no point IMO, plus no way are they getting me laying down, can't cope in that position :-(


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I have been suffering from cramps in my legs a night. I heard eating a banana before bed can help so last night I did and they started later in the night than usual.


----------



## Elsa50501

CharmedKirsty said:


> I have been suffering from cramps in my legs a night. I heard eating a banana before bed can help so last night I did and they started later in the night than usual.

My mom swears by pickle juice for leg cramps. I've heard about bananas too. Something to do with electrolytes helps relieve them I've heard.


----------



## GeralynB

ashaz said:


> I feel the same way about posts not being responded too, but I know that I don't do a great job with responses either.
> 
> Heartburn, I have it at nighttime but not during the day but it hasn't been getting worse.
> 
> It is crazy to think how we will all be Mommys soon! Anyone else feel an influx of emotions the last few weeks? I was watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" on TV and was crying the entire time. :cry: weird.
> 
> I continue to have contractions every 3-10 mins since last Wednesday but it doesn't seem to be getting worse so who knows. I have a NST tomorrow so might ask for cervical check. If any dilation they will do the csection. Not sure I can keep up for another 3 weeks if these contractions continue on. :nope:

I've definitely been more emotional. I cry so easily now


----------



## cntrygrl

Ladies I definitely hear you on the heartburn. Luckily mine has subsided to only at night. I sleep propped with about 4 pillows and have Tums and water by the bedside. It isn't nearly as bad as it was a few weeks ago though. The acid reflux if I didn't catch it in time would actually made me puke.

Sprite-- With the heartburn and hair thing. I guess it's related to estrogen. I thought it was an old wives tale too, but the ultrasound technician said it's true. Lol my baby has so much hair on his head you could see it in the ultrasound pics.

Newlywed-- I don't know anything about the mucus plug, but I haven't lost any of mine either.

RcdM-- Glad baby is growing well and gaining more weight it sounds like.

Geralyn & Ashaz-- I was watching Fox and the Hound this Sunday and almost started crying my eyes out. I had to look away and concentrate on something else.


----------



## kel21

StarBrites said:


> Been contracting pretty hard off and on since 6pm yesterday. We decided to DTD after not having done for quite awhile and I've been contracting ever since. They are pretty uncomfortable and a bit painful but nothing else is happening and no pattern. I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning for my thyroid and then an OB appointment at 1:15, and I think she'll be doing a cervical check to see what all is going on. Here's to hoping there's a least some progress :)

Oh good luck! Hope it is doing something !



ashaz said:


> I feel the same way about posts not being responded too, but I know that I don't do a great job with responses either.
> 
> Heartburn, I have it at nighttime but not during the day but it hasn't been getting worse.
> 
> It is crazy to think how we will all be Mommys soon! Anyone else feel an influx of emotions the last few weeks? I was watching "I didn't know I was pregnant" on TV and was crying the entire time. :cry: weird.
> 
> I continue to have contractions every 3-10 mins since last Wednesday but it doesn't seem to be getting worse so who knows. I have a NST tomorrow so might ask for cervical check. If any dilation they will do the csection. Not sure I can keep up for another 3 weeks if these contractions continue on. :nope:

I get so emotional over everything too! I hate it! Lol. I can't imagine having contractions for that long, you poor thing :hugs:



ljo1984 said:


> It's a good thing your cervix is closed at 35 weeks, you can still lose plug but it also regenerates. I've been losing this time and with my last from 20odd weeks, I've never experienced the full on plug and show. Also the stabbing pains won't effect your cervix only hormonal changes and contractions will do that. Bloody hate the stabby pains though :-(
> Also VE's arnt reliable as already said it is only telling you what is happening then and now, I don't really get why they do them like they do for that reason, they could have said you was 3 cm and that wouldn't mean much also as you can be dialated for weeks before labour starts :-/ (most I heard was a lady walking round at 5cm for about 3 weeks).
> 
> I'm refusing all VE's this time and no sweeps (yuck) I've been dissapointend with both mine been told I'm only 3 cm then bam fully dialated within the hour! So there's no point IMO, plus no way are they getting me laying down, can't cope in that position :-(

Wow that is fast! I don't blame you for refusing. 




CharmedKirsty said:


> I have been suffering from cramps in my legs a night. I heard eating a banana before bed can help so last night I did and they started later in the night than usual.

Glad to hear the banana worked a bit!

I have my 37 week appt today. I know i am setting myself up for disappointment but i would be happy to hear that there is some change, even if they tell me i am only 2cm i would be happy with that! I am coming up on when my son was born and i am getting so impatient. In the many years i was ttc #2 when i would think about labor i would think to myself how wonderful not having a date for labor is! The excitement over not knowing when it will happen. Now that i am actually here i am so over that! Even if the date was 3 weeks from now i wish i just knew how much longer i am going to have to put up with this! Lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Kel-- Lol I just posted on facebook how we're ready for baby to be here. I have an appointment Thursday and hoping to hear something of good news. I wasn't dialated at all last week when the doctor sent me in after falling. I was getting contractions, but felt more like pressure than a pain.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Charmedkirsty-legs cramps are horrible. Hope you find a way to make them go. For me, making sure I don't go to bed dehydrated helps. Also, I put a pillow under my feet now.


----------



## newlywed2013

CharmedKirsty said:


> I have been suffering from cramps in my legs a night. I heard eating a banana before bed can help so last night I did and they started later in the night than usual.

Calcium! My father In law gets awful leg cramps, and nothing helped, and one of my pregnancy books said take calcium, he takes supplements now and hardly gets cramps!


----------



## Krippy

Me too with the cramps... Lots of water and calcium magnesium supplements. 
I am so ready to ladies only because I an so ready to meet this new little person... It is so exciting!


----------



## Laelani

I am slowly catching up and after reading 9 pages I just can't sit in my seat anymore but thought I would throw out a quick update. 

37 weeks today! :happydance: Glad to have made it this far! Our little rainbow will arrive September 30th unless he has other plans


----------



## cntrygrl

Happy 37 Weeks Laelani!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

cntrygrl said:


> Geralyn & Ashaz-- I was watching Fox and the Hound this Sunday and almost started crying my eyes out. I had to look away and concentrate on something else.

That movie makes me cry no matter what, seriously saddest Disney movie ever. I don't think I've ever been able to bring myself to watch it a second time! 

But as for emotional, I've been pretty normal. Actually this whole pregnancy (minus the overwhelming beginning) I've been pretty dang calm and my emotions are significantly less extreme. Before pregnancy I was constantly crying over stupid things, and now I'm just always happy. Or irritated haha.

I thankfully haven't had any leg cramps (knock on wood) and I hope it stays that way. I used to get them all the time and they're awful. My mom used to tell me to take a shot of vinegar, but no thanks! 

Here's waiting for baby #4 sounds like a few of you are in the running! 

AFM as of last night I've got the worst pain in my right hip. It's always been there but for some reason last night got it to the point of almost unbearable. For the first time I wanted to not be pregnant anymore. I hope it's just cause I did too much yesterday and the pain goes back to normal pain.


----------



## La Mere

sprite30 said:


> La mere, were waiting for baby to be born to pick a name as well but we have 3 names on our top names list and dh finds something wrong with all but the one I've said all along. I just don't want to go telling people and then we change our minds.
> 
> Go ahead and comment of stuff even if it is 5 pages back. Sometimes I do. Or I'll read about something and then 3 days later think oh that's a very good point but the subjects already changed. Lots of time I read everything just like to see what others have to say about it first lol especially when it comes to something I know nothing about lol

I like waiting until baby is born, but I also like to feel at least a little bit prepared before hand and with my DH being somewhat stubborn about it, it is hard to really not get my heart set on something then have him veto it. Currently my two favorite names are Paige Elayne Ophelia and Wyatt Gydion Alistair. Hoping he will like them and let me have my two middle names.



zephyr said:


> I feel the same way about posting.
> I know I don't reply to everyone but that's cos im on my phone and it gets annoying having to go back and check who said what :p
> 
> Im 37 weeks now which means as long as nothing pops up in the next few weeks I can have my home birth!

Oh, yeah.. I imagine that would get a bit old and be a bit difficult to try to reply to everyone on your phone! 

Congrats on 37 weeks and I hope you get your home birth! 



RcdM said:


> I feel the same way about the thread, I often ask questions that don't get much of a response but I figure it's just because it does move fast like everyone has said and by the time you've caught up the main thing you remember to reply to is the last thing you read!
> 
> I have some GREAT news though, I had my growth scan today and the baby most definitely had a growth spurt!! He was in 25th percentile at 18/22 weeks, 15th percentile at 31 weeks, and today he is in the 48th percentile!!! Measuring 6lbs 6oz! I was so shocked. I was going to just be happy if he had maintained his growth rate as long as he didn't slow down, but he is looking to be big and healthy and perfect and we are so relieved.

I have that problem myself! :haha: It can get a little annoying, one thing I have found that helps is to use the multi quote button to quote the posts I want to or can reply to. 

That is wonderful news! So happy to hear that!



Krippy said:


> I am so ready to ladies only because I an so ready to meet this new little person... It is so exciting!

Oh, I am with you there and I am not even 36 weeks yet (will be tomorrow)! Baby has dropped considerably already, I feel like a whale (probably look like one by now too, though everyone tells me I still look fab for how far long I am)... I am just so ready to meet my little one. This is the hardest time for me when it comes to staying team yellow is the last few weeks before the birth!



Laelani said:


> I am slowly catching up and after reading 9 pages I just can't sit in my seat anymore but thought I would throw out a quick update.
> 
> 37 weeks today! :happydance: Glad to have made it this far! Our little rainbow will arrive September 30th unless he has other plans

I know how you feel, sometimes my bottom will be almost numb by the time I get through catching up on previous pages of posts! 

Congrats on 37 weeks! Can't wait to be that far myself! (one week from tomorrow, lol)

As for me... Like I mentioned above.. baby had already dropped considerably! (will post the comparison pic) I feel like I am so much farther along than 35+6 weeks! Haha, might as well just say I am 36 weeks with it being so close. 

Ugh, so I am kinda aggravated with my DH, lol. I told him long before to make sure his dad ordered the herbs we needed to make my birthing tincture.. well, that didn't happen. We have the herbs, but not enough time to make the tincture. So, next best thing... grind up the herbs to put into caps to take with my prenatals and other supplements. Well, that still has not happened yet either. I guess I will probably just end up having to do it myself... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage2.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sprite30

Re: cramping. I'm def going to try the pickle juice bc I can't have bananas (I have an allergy) and I usually don't get the legs cramps but when I do ...boy oh boy do I get them and they are not fun and you would think with all the calcium in the tums that I would have the covered but nope still getting them on and off.

Re: emotions . I'm very emotional and get upset way too quickly. My doc was 30 mins late for my appt this morning and I let her have it. She prob thought I was a crazy women. But I have a schedule to keep too. 

Afm, I did have my appt this morning and aside from her being 30 mins late it went we'll she did check me and said I'm 1 cm dilated and 50 % effaced. She said baby hasn't dropped yet because my cervix is still very high but it's moving in the right direction. She said don't get to excited yet because I could be at this stage for 5 weeks and I thought oh geez I hope not. But I'm cramping now and baby is moving so much like she's well aware I had an exam. 

Happy milestones to everyone, it's really getting excited in here now. I def need to get back to work tho bc I'd rather be here reading than working lol


----------



## GeralynB

La Mere- I'm also doing two middle names...Collin David Philip. The two middle names are for my FIL and my step father.
Hope your DH agrees to the names...they're both lovely


----------



## La Mere

GeralynB said:


> La Mere- I'm also doing two middle names...Collin David Philip. The two middle names are for my FIL and my step father.
> Hope your DH agrees to the names...they're both lovely

Oh, I really love that name! Such a special meaning! And thank you, Geralyn! I hope so too. Our best friend's daughter has two middle names and so does her mother.. technically even DH does, though it's actually a second last name. :haha:


----------



## sprite30

Oh I completely forgot to mention that I gained 5 lbs in one week....how is that possibles? When I was at my appt I overlooked it because I had jeans on today but I just weighed myself on my own scale without my jeans and yep I'll be damned...5 lbs in one week...13 lbs total.

We did go away this past weekend tho and we ate out everyday but I didn't think I ate THAT much!!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi all, wow there is a lot to catch up on. I think with the replies it does depend on when I'm reading and like someone else said it goes so fast here it's impossible to keep up sometimes! I do read every post though and sometimes feel the same as you guys. I will make more effort though! 

La mere - that is a great bump comparison and does look like you've dropped! 

Laelani - happy 37 weeks and soldo to anyone moving weeks today! 

As for emotions I would say the worst film is Bambi - honestly don't go there, I watched it a few weeks back and was inconsolable afterwards!

As for me I've had a rough day. I've been at my friends funeral today but also had my 36 week midwife appointment (at 36+5) and my blood pressure was sky high, I had protein in my urine and my ankles and feet are really swollen so they think I may have pre-eclampsia. I have to go in tomorrow to be monitored and they may decide to induce me early. I'm really scared about baby being ok, and also am not keen on staying in hospital until the delivery so please keep your fingers crossed for me. It's been such an emotional day and I feel drained.


----------



## Loopy Laura

sprite30 said:


> Oh I completely forgot to mention that I gained 5 lbs in one week....how is that possibles? When I was at my appt I overlooked it because I had jeans on today but I just weighed myself on my own scale without my jeans and yep I'll be damned...5 lbs in one week...13 lbs total.
> 
> We did go away this past weekend tho and we ate out everyday but I didn't think I ate THAT much!!!

I have crazy weeks like that - baby is going through a growth spurt and it will all balance out - don't worry :thumbup:


----------



## RcdM

Thanks everyone yes I'm excited that my baby seems to have grown quite a bit, almost doubled in size, in 5 weeks!! At the same time a little scary LOL. 

I want to do a better job at replying to everyone too, so here goes!

Sprite - I had really bad heartburn with my dd very early on, and she was bald until she was 1! In fact she is now almost 2 1/2 and still has very fine baby hair and not a lot of it. I can't wait until it grows in more and I can actually do something with it. And my weight seems to fluctuate really weird too. One appointment I haven't gained anything and the next I'm up 4 pounds. I think it's fine as long as it's not like 5 pounds every single time lol. 

Newlywed - I know what you mean about the weekly appointments, although my dr is not an hour and a half away! That must be rough. Luckily you should only have to do it for a few more weeks!

Charmed kitty - oh boy I don't have leg cramps as much as I have foot cramps! They are so bad! It happens a lot, I move or stretch the wrong way and my entire foot cramps up, and it hurts all the way down to my toes. Elsa - I will try the pickle juice thing! That would be awesome if that helps!

Ashaz - I have had a rollercoaster of emotions lately. Some weeks I'm fine, then the next I'm crying about any and every little thing, commercials, videos I see shared on facebook, news articles... not to mention baby shows! I am slightly obsessed with watching labor and delivery stories on YouTube and pretty much cry at every single one. 

La mere - re: having to make the capsules yourself - I learned a long time ago that if I want something done, I better do it myself anyway. LOL!! DH is just super forgetful, even if I remind him 80 times to the point I'm annoying him, he will still forget. Drives me crazy. 

Loopy Laura - I'm sorry about your friend and that you've had such a rough day. I hate to say it but it really does sound like pre-eclampsia. I will pray that everything goes well. There's really not much they can do, especially with protein in your urine... the only cure is delivery. So unfortunately they probably will want to keep you in until you deliver, and they may decide that has to be much sooner than later, for your own health so it does not turn more severe. Either way you are in good hands and far along enough that everything should be fine if you do have to deliver soon. Keep us updated and hang in there! 

AFM, I had my OB appointment today and everything is looking good. My bp has started to creep up a bit but still within normal range. Today it was 120/68, when it's typically been about 108/60-something. My doctor said she's not going to worry unless it gets to the 140's/90's. So here's hoping I make it to my due date. I only have ONE more OB appointment after today, which seems so crazy! My next one will be 9/23, and then my c-section is booked the following week on that Friday, 10/3. I can't believe I am in the home stretch. 

The only thing that kind of stinks is that my section is at 6PM. And I can't eat 8 hours prior so all I really can do is have breakfast! It's going to be a long day because I'll be anxious all day thinking about it!


----------



## cntrygrl

LoopyLaura-- Hoping everything turns out okay with the doctor visit tomorrow. It could just be a fluke with all the stress of your friends funeral. 

RcdM-- It has to feel so nice knowing when baby will be here. If only babies naturally arrived on their due dates. I was watching One born every minute and one of the nurses described getting to your due date and not having a baby as "waking up christmas morning and there not being any presents".


----------



## kel21

Loopy Laura said:


> Hi all, wow there is a lot to catch up on. I think with the replies it does depend on when I'm reading and like someone else said it goes so fast here it's impossible to keep up sometimes! I do read every post though and sometimes feel the same as you guys. I will make more effort though!
> 
> La mere - that is a great bump comparison and does look like you've dropped!
> 
> Laelani - happy 37 weeks and soldo to anyone moving weeks today!
> 
> As for emotions I would say the worst film is Bambi - honestly don't go there, I watched it a few weeks back and was inconsolable afterwards!
> 
> As for me I've had a rough day. I've been at my friends funeral today but also had my 36 week midwife appointment (at 36+5) and my blood pressure was sky high, I had protein in my urine and my ankles and feet are really swollen so they think I may have pre-eclampsia. I have to go in tomorrow to be monitored and they may decide to induce me early. I'm really scared about baby being ok, and also am not keen on staying in hospital until the delivery so please keep your fingers crossed for me. It's been such an emotional day and I feel drained.

Fxd everything turns out all right! How scary :hugs:



sprite30 said:


> Oh I completely forgot to mention that I gained 5 lbs in one week....how is that possibles? When I was at my appt I overlooked it because I had jeans on today but I just weighed myself on my own scale without my jeans and yep I'll be damned...5 lbs in one week...13 lbs total.
> 
> We did go away this past weekend tho and we ate out everyday but I didn't think I ate THAT much!!!

13 lbs is not bad :) I hear you on the big gain though!

Just got home from my appt. 2cm dialated, so i'm happy about that! :happydance: -1 station and 50% effaced, I don't know what the numbers were on those last time so i can't compare but all in all I'm happy to know something has changed. She felt a contraction while i was laying there but said i need more contractions to bring him farther down because my cervix is still facing towards the back. The big thing to bring on contractions she told me was nipple stimulation! Then sex, then walking.


----------



## kel21

Oh and I forgot to ask if this sounds right to anyone else. Before today my belly has always measured spot on for the week that I am. She measured me today and i only measured 32". She told me it is because I dropped. Do you really loose inches when you drop?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks for the comments re pre-eclampsia. I will keep you posted. 

RcdM - so glad everything is looking good for you this time round. 

Kel - I have no idea about losing inches when you drop but I'm sure if the midwife wasn't concerned it is ok


----------



## ljo1984

They measure cm here but yes you can lose in measurement when the baby drops into your pelvis  that's why I was measuring slightly behind at 34 weeks as baby was in my pelvis at the time (in and out like a yo-yo!!) xx


----------



## GeralynB

Loopy Laura- hope everything is ok and you don't have to stay at the hospital


----------



## kel21

ljo1984 said:


> They measure cm here but yes you can lose in measurement when the baby drops into your pelvis  that's why I was measuring slightly behind at 34 weeks as baby was in my pelvis at the time (in and out like a yo-yo!!) xx

I meant cm! Lol


----------



## Krippy

I measured 30.5 last week and I was going to ask the same question to my midwife this week... I will let you know what she says Kel.


----------



## sprite30

kel21 said:


> Oh and I forgot to ask if this sounds right to anyone else. Before today my belly has always measured spot on for the week that I am. She measured me today and i only measured 32". She told me it is because I dropped. Do you really loose inches when you drop?

Sounds logical to me. Maybe what's why my doc says I haven't dropped yet, bc I'm still measuring spot on.


----------



## sprite30

Loopy Laura said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I completely forgot to mention that I gained 5 lbs in one week....how is that possibles? When I was at my appt I overlooked it because I had jeans on today but I just weighed myself on my own scale without my jeans and yep I'll be damned...5 lbs in one week...13 lbs total.
> 
> We did go away this past weekend tho and we ate out everyday but I didn't think I ate THAT much!!!
> 
> I have crazy weeks like that - baby is going through a growth spurt and it will all balance out - don't worry :thumbup:Click to expand...

So glad to read this, I have been the same weight for a couple weeks so this makes me feel better


----------



## sprite30

Loopy Laura said:


> As for me I've had a rough day. I've been at my friends funeral today but also had my 36 week midwife appointment (at 36+5) and my blood pressure was sky high, I had protein in my urine and my ankles and feet are really swollen so they think I may have pre-eclampsia. I have to go in tomorrow to be monitored and they may decide to induce me early. I'm really scared about baby being ok, and also am not keen on staying in hospital until the delivery so please keep your fingers crossed for me. It's been such an emotional day and I feel drained.

Sorry to hear about your rough day/funeral/ and high bp. That sucks. Hopefully your monitoring tomorrow goes well and you get the best outcome for baby to be happy and healthy


----------



## newlywed2013

so this morning I got really upset because I realized that once baby gets here, I will have to share my time with her. Right now she's all mine! And sometimes she's all her daddy's lol. But I want her to stay in as long as possible now because I want my time with her...


----------



## rbourre

kel21 said:


> Oh and I forgot to ask if this sounds right to anyone else. Before today my belly has always measured spot on for the week that I am. She measured me today and i only measured 32". She told me it is because I dropped. Do you really loose inches when you drop?

I remembered seeing this picture of approximately where your uterus is for what week. 40 is lower than 36. https://labspace.open.ac.uk/file.php/6612/!via/oucontent/course/2732/fig1.jpg This picture shows it too https://www.ufrgs.br/imunovet/molecular_immunology/uterinelevels.jpg


----------



## StarBrites

Thought I was in labor today. The past few days I've been having contractions on and off and this morning I lost a nice amount of mucus plug and I'm having some spotting. I went to my appointment this morning for the ultrasound on my thyroid and as I was leaving I started getting really bad pains in my abdomen and I couldn't walk. I called my boyfriend and told him I was going to go to L&D since I was there in the hospital already. Well I wasn't in labor, lol. My cervix was still up high and closed, but they said 2cm dilated. I don't know what they mean by that if they said closed, but maybe they mean I'm not effaced at all. I did test positive for BV again (ugh) my body apparently hates sex. 

I had my OB appointment later and she felt for baby and she's way down in my pubic bone area which is why I am having the most terrible pain trying to walk or do anything. It hurts so bad. She thinks baby will be here soon :) She let us feel her head. It was really neat! She said the red spotting I am having is most likely due to my mucus plug or irritated from the BV, she said since baby is moving and everything she doesn't think it's a concern with the placenta.

Hopefully baby soon!! I have a lot to do still but now I can barely move without being in so much pain I have no idea how I'm going to get it all done :(


----------



## Jcliff

Is it possible to post a pic from phone on this site?


----------



## zephyr

Jcliff said:


> Is it possible to post a pic from phone on this site?

Yeah it is but you need to upload to an image hosting site first.
at least thats what I have to do.
I upload to photobucket and then I get the picture address for it and just copy paste into the message box :)

Bit time consuming, which is why I don't post photos too often.


----------



## Jcliff

Thank you!


----------



## GeralynB

newlywed2013 said:


> so this morning I got really upset because I realized that once baby gets here, I will have to share my time with her. Right now she's all mine! And sometimes she's all her daddy's lol. But I want her to stay in as long as possible now because I want my time with her...

I know what you mean about baby being all mine right now. I'm kind of dreading how overbearing my mom is going to be. She already calls him "my baby" and tells everyone "I'm finally having a boy" (it's me and my sister ...so she has no boys) She keeps trying to get into the delivery room when I've told her multiple times DH will be the only one coming in. She keeps saying "well I don't think he'll be able to handle it so I better come in too" I'm like he'll handle it just fine



Jcliff said:


> Is it possible to post a pic from phone on this site?

Yes, just click on advanced and then the paperclip symbol and choose the pic you want to upload. I don't have to upload it to a different site. I have an iphone...I don't know if that makes a difference


----------



## jmandrews

Yay for babies!!! Congrats Mamamac and whigfield! Enjoy your sweet bundles. :) 
What are their names?


----------



## zephyr

GeralynB said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> so this morning I got really upset because I realized that once baby gets here, I will have to share my time with her. Right now she's all mine! And sometimes she's all her daddy's lol. But I want her to stay in as long as possible now because I want my time with her...
> 
> I know what you mean about baby being all mine right now. I'm kind of dreading how overbearing my mom is going to be. She already calls him "my baby" and tells everyone "I'm finally having a boy" (it's me and my sister ...so she has no boys) She keeps trying to get into the delivery room when I've told her multiple times DH will be the only one coming in. She keeps saying "well I don't think he'll be able to handle it so I better come in too" I'm like he'll handle it just fine
> 
> 
> 
> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to post a pic from phone on this site?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just click on advanced and then the paperclip symbol and choose the pic you want to upload. I don't have to upload it to a different site. I have an iphone...I don't know if that makes a differenceClick to expand...

OMG!!!! Thankyou! I could never work out how to upload directly to here.


----------



## ljo1984

StarBrites said:


> Thought I was in labor today. The past few days I've been having contractions on and off and this morning I lost a nice amount of mucus plug and I'm having some spotting. I went to my appointment this morning for the ultrasound on my thyroid and as I was leaving I started getting really bad pains in my abdomen and I couldn't walk. I called my boyfriend and told him I was going to go to L&D since I was there in the hospital already. Well I wasn't in labor, lol. My cervix was still up high and closed, but they said 2cm dilated. I don't know what they mean by that if they said closed, but maybe they mean I'm not effaced at all. I did test positive for BV again (ugh) my body apparently hates sex.
> 
> I had my OB appointment later and she felt for baby and she's way down in my pubic bone area which is why I am having the most terrible pain trying to walk or do anything. It hurts so bad. She thinks baby will be here soon :) She let us feel her head. It was really neat! She said the red spotting I am having is most likely due to my mucus plug or irritated from the BV, she said since baby is moving and everything she doesn't think it's a concern with the placenta.
> 
> Hopefully baby soon!! I have a lot to do still but now I can barely move without being in so much pain I have no idea how I'm going to get it all done :(


Mmmmmm. When you dilate there's external and internal they look for I think. So maybe the external part of your cervix is open but internally it's still closed. If that makes sense, maybe they ment that :shrug:. I just remember it been said when I was pregnant last time.


----------



## kiki28

I've got my 36 week midwife appointment today I'm hoping he's grown since last time :) 

Also I have been feeling a bit off the last couple of days so I'm hoping I can speak to her about it :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-you could be next by the sounds of things!! :)

Kiki-sorry your not feeling well :flower: hope your feeling better soon, and that you baby has grown.


----------



## StarBrites

That would be pretty neat yo_yo :)

It's currently 4:30 AM and I've been tossing and turning all night with restless legs, hot flashes, and nausea. I feel like I should have a fever of 102 but it's only 97-98. So strange. I'm still passing my mucus plug and having some spotting. Baby is very active right now and keeps hitting my cervix and ribs. I don't think I'm going to sleep =P


----------



## newlywed2013

It's 430 here too and I woke up at 4 to pee and can't get back to sleep!

Good luck starbrites! hope this is it for you!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

newlywed2013 said:


> It's 430 here too and I woke up at 4 to pee and can't get back to sleep!
> 
> Good luck starbrites! hope this is it for you!

Must be the night, it's 450 here and I weeks up at 430 to pee and cant go back to sleep. Plus my husband is snoring super loud! 

And really after four trips and how much pain I'm in I don't want to go back to sleep.


----------



## cntrygrl

Star, Newly, and Mushy-- It must be a thing for pregnant women. I'm normally wide awake at that time too. 

Kel-- You do start measuring smaller once your baby drops as there isn't as much of him/her above your pelvis.

I have found out that if I switch ends of the bed my acid reflux/heartburn goes away and I'm able to sleep with one pillow. I'm not sure why or how that even works. DH and I dtd last night I had 3-4 good contractions during the night, but that was it.


----------



## kel21

rbourre said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot to ask if this sounds right to anyone else. Before today my belly has always measured spot on for the week that I am. She measured me today and i only measured 32". She told me it is because I dropped. Do you really
> I remembered seeing this picture of approximately where your uterus is for what week. 40 is lower than 36. https://labspace.open.ac.uk/file.php/6612/!via/oucontent/course/2732/fig1.jpg This picture shows it too https://www.ufrgs.br/imunovet/molecular_immunology/uterinelevels.jpg
> 
> Thanks for the pics! That explains a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> Thought I was in labor today. The past few days I've been having contractions on and off and this morning I lost a nice amount of mucus plug and I'm having some spotting. I went to my appointment this morning for the ultrasound on my thyroid and as I was leaving I started getting really bad pains in my abdomen and I couldn't walk. I called my boyfriend and told him I was going to go to L&D since I was there in the hospital already. Well I wasn't in labor, lol. My cervix was still up high and closed, but they said 2cm dilated. I don't know what they mean by that if they said closed, but maybe they mean I'm not effaced at all. I did test positive for BV again (ugh) my body apparently hates sex.
> 
> I had my OB appointment later and she felt for baby and she's way down in my pubic bone area which is why I am having the most terrible pain trying to walk or do anything. It hurts so bad. She thinks baby will be here soon :) She let us feel her head. It was really neat! She said the red spotting I am having is most likely due to my mucus plug or irritated from the BV, she said since baby is moving and everything she doesn't think it's a concern with the placenta.
> 
> Hopefully baby soon!! I have a lot to do still but now I can barely move without being in so much pain I have no idea how I'm going to get it all done :(Click to expand...
> 
> It was explained to me that there is an external and internal cervix to measure. I had been dilated 1cm on the external but 0 on the internal. Maybe that is what they meant! Good luck with all the spotting and stuff! Hope it turns into labor (if you want it to! Lol)
> 
> 
> 
> kiki28 said:
> 
> 
> I've got my 36 week midwife appointment today I'm hoping he's grown since last time :)
> 
> Also I have been feeling a bit off the last couple of days so I'm hoping I can speak to her about it :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck at your appt! Hope you feel better :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## La Mere

Loopy Laura said:


> Hi all, wow there is a lot to catch up on. I think with the replies it does depend on when I'm reading and like someone else said it goes so fast here it's impossible to keep up sometimes! I do read every post though and sometimes feel the same as you guys. I will make more effort though!
> 
> La mere - that is a great bump comparison and does look like you've dropped!
> 
> Laelani - happy 37 weeks and soldo to anyone moving weeks today!
> 
> As for emotions I would say the worst film is Bambi - honestly don't go there, I watched it a few weeks back and was inconsolable afterwards!
> 
> As for me I've had a rough day. I've been at my friends funeral today but also had my 36 week midwife appointment (at 36+5) and my blood pressure was sky high, I had protein in my urine and my ankles and feet are really swollen so they think I may have pre-eclampsia. I have to go in tomorrow to be monitored and they may decide to induce me early. I'm really scared about baby being ok, and also am not keen on staying in hospital until the delivery so please keep your fingers crossed for me. It's been such an emotional day and I feel drained.


Thank you :) I again want to say I am very sorry for your loss. I remember how hard it was for me when my father passed when I was about 6-7 months pregnant with my daughter and I had to write his eulogy and sing one of his favorite songs because he had asked me to before passing. 

I hope things go well for you with your next appt. I hope you can cook little one for a little longer and that it is just a scare! But, as much as I hate to say it, it does sound like a very possibility is is pre-e. Good luck, dear. :flower: 




RcdM said:


> Thanks everyone yes I'm excited that my baby seems to have grown quite a bit, almost doubled in size, in 5 weeks!! At the same time a little scary LOL.
> 
> I want to do a better job at replying to everyone too, so here goes!
> 
> Sprite - I had really bad heartburn with my dd very early on, and she was bald until she was 1! In fact she is now almost 2 1/2 and still has very fine baby hair and not a lot of it. I can't wait until it grows in more and I can actually do something with it. And my weight seems to fluctuate really weird too. One appointment I haven't gained anything and the next I'm up 4 pounds. I think it's fine as long as it's not like 5 pounds every single time lol.
> 
> Newlywed - I know what you mean about the weekly appointments, although my dr is not an hour and a half away! That must be rough. Luckily you should only have to do it for a few more weeks!
> 
> Charmed kitty - oh boy I don't have leg cramps as much as I have foot cramps! They are so bad! It happens a lot, I move or stretch the wrong way and my entire foot cramps up, and it hurts all the way down to my toes. Elsa - I will try the pickle juice thing! That would be awesome if that helps!
> 
> Ashaz - I have had a rollercoaster of emotions lately. Some weeks I'm fine, then the next I'm crying about any and every little thing, commercials, videos I see shared on facebook, news articles... not to mention baby shows! I am slightly obsessed with watching labor and delivery stories on YouTube and pretty much cry at every single one.
> 
> La mere - re: having to make the capsules yourself - I learned a long time ago that if I want something done, I better do it myself anyway. LOL!! DH is just super forgetful, even if I remind him 80 times to the point I'm annoying him, he will still forget. Drives me crazy.
> 
> Loopy Laura - I'm sorry about your friend and that you've had such a rough day. I hate to say it but it really does sound like pre-eclampsia. I will pray that everything goes well. There's really not much they can do, especially with protein in your urine... the only cure is delivery. So unfortunately they probably will want to keep you in until you deliver, and they may decide that has to be much sooner than later, for your own health so it does not turn more severe. Either way you are in good hands and far along enough that everything should be fine if you do have to deliver soon. Keep us updated and hang in there!
> 
> AFM, I had my OB appointment today and everything is looking good. My bp has started to creep up a bit but still within normal range. Today it was 120/68, when it's typically been about 108/60-something. My doctor said she's not going to worry unless it gets to the 140's/90's. So here's hoping I make it to my due date. I only have ONE more OB appointment after today, which seems so crazy! My next one will be 9/23, and then my c-section is booked the following week on that Friday, 10/3. I can't believe I am in the home stretch.
> 
> The only thing that kind of stinks is that my section is at 6PM. And I can't eat 8 hours prior so all I really can do is have breakfast! It's going to be a long day because I'll be anxious all day thinking about it!

Thank you, I am glad I am not the only one with a forgetful DH! I had to keep hounding him to order my birthing supplies and ended up doing it myself! 

Glad to hear all is looking good for you! Can't wait to see your little one, so many of us are in the home stretch now! 



kel21 said:


> Oh and I forgot to ask if this sounds right to anyone else. Before today my belly has always measured spot on for the week that I am. She measured me today and i only measured 32". She told me it is because I dropped. Do you really loose inches when you drop?

Sounds right to me! :) I noticed it with both of mine. My midwife with my daughter kept me pretty informed and was good about answering all my questions and such. I noticed when I was doing my prenatal checks when I was pregnant with my son that around 36 weeks he had started dropping and started measuring a bit behind. This baby has dropped earlier than either my son or my daughter, but it's been a week since I have done my prenatal check. 



kiki28 said:


> I've got my 36 week midwife appointment today I'm hoping he's grown since last time :)
> 
> Also I have been feeling a bit off the last couple of days so I'm hoping I can speak to her about it :)

Hope you are feeling better and that your midwife has some answers for you or can help you figure out why you've been off.



StarBrites said:


> Thought I was in labor today. The past few days I've been having contractions on and off and this morning I lost a nice amount of mucus plug and I'm having some spotting. I went to my appointment this morning for the ultrasound on my thyroid and as I was leaving I started getting really bad pains in my abdomen and I couldn't walk. I called my boyfriend and told him I was going to go to L&D since I was there in the hospital already. Well I wasn't in labor, lol. My cervix was still up high and closed, but they said 2cm dilated. I don't know what they mean by that if they said closed, but maybe they mean I'm not effaced at all. I did test positive for BV again (ugh) my body apparently hates sex.
> 
> I had my OB appointment later and she felt for baby and she's way down in my pubic bone area which is why I am having the most terrible pain trying to walk or do anything. It hurts so bad. She thinks baby will be here soon :) She let us feel her head. It was really neat! She said the red spotting I am having is most likely due to my mucus plug or irritated from the BV, she said since baby is moving and everything she doesn't think it's a concern with the placenta.
> 
> Hopefully baby soon!! I have a lot to do still but now I can barely move without being in so much pain I have no idea how I'm going to get it all done :(

Sounds like this could be it for you! Good luck! Sending lots of good vibes your way!

:flower:

AFM: I am 36 weeks today! Yay! Omg, I can't believe how close I am now. I am so ready to start seeing signs of impending labor. First good sign of course is that baby has dropped and is moving into position, been head down since about 34 weeks. Want to start seeing some of my plug, lol. I've been sleeping a little better the past couple nights, which is so nice. Been peeing a lot more, more sciatic pain and hip and pelvis pain along with some pretty nice and strong Braxton Hicks. 

Trying to get everything back in order around the house, already got all the baby clothes and blankets and my cloth diapers washed and ready to go. Waiting on my birthing supplies to ship out and arrive, need to gather towels, sheets and a few other odds and ends for the birth. I forgot how much work it was even before you go into labor! LOL! I love it though, one of the reasons I actually eventually want to become a midwife.. 

I will be taking 36 week pictures later today. Will hopefully get to do some maternity pictures next week, would lover to get some with me and the kids and DH.. and my very, very close friends... but don't know if it will work out the way I want it to. Things in life rarely do, it seems. 

I hope that everyone else is doing well! I can't wait to hear any updates about new babies! <3<3<3


----------



## vickyandchick

Oooh wow I think I just went through 9 pages so sorry if I miss anyone out! :)

I've noticed that I wake up around 4am too and usually can't get back to sleep until about 6ish, that combined with the constant urge to pee and looking like a flailing turtle when trying to get out of bed is not fun:haha:

Kel- my midwife said you usually measure less when you drop, I'm measuring 1cm less than last time

StarBrites- sounds promising, hope this is the start of things for you!

Kiki28- hope you feel better soon and all went well at your appointment.

Loopy Laura- so sorry for the loss of your friend:hugs: Hope everything is going okay baby wise and if it is pre-e then everything turns out fine.

RcdM- great news about your LO, glad to know they've caught up:dance:

Sprite- I've had no heartburn at all and have been wondering if he's going to come out bald, OH and I looked like werewolves when we were born so maybe not:haha:

Afm- had my 38 week appointment today. Baby is 4/5ths engaged and sooo low down in my pelvis his shoulders knock against it but his body and legs still take up most of my bump. I'm measuring 1cm less than last time but I don't look like I've dropped at all:shrug: Maybe it's cause he's big and super long.
Got another scan tomorrow to check fluid levels and baby's size (I think)
Less than 2 weeks to gooo:dance::happydance:


----------



## sprite30

La mere, it is hard work getting ready for baby isn't it. I'm not doing the whole home birth thing but I just feel like I have no mental capacity right now. I have so many things on my mind it's tiring. Dh has been making dinner for me this week because I'm too exhausted to even go out to dinner. Working all day and then sitting down to watch tv is exhausting. I don't know how people who have toddlers do it. 

I was trying to make it until oct8th to go out on maternity leave but I seriously don't think I'll make it that long. Just the exhaustion alone is hard. When is everyone else going out on maternity leave? I'd go out today but it seems like everyone I know IRL worked straight up until they went into labor....silly people I tell you.


----------



## GeralynB

Vicky - I'm with you on the flailing turtle thing...it's so hard to get off the couch or out of bed now

Sprite- I don't know how people work up until their due date! Luckily I've been done since June. I'm a teacher and had the summer off and did not go back this year since I plan on being a SAHM


----------



## La Mere

sprite30 said:


> La mere, it is hard work getting ready for baby isn't it. I'm not doing the whole home birth thing but I just feel like I have no mental capacity right now. I have so many things on my mind it's tiring. Dh has been making dinner for me this week because I'm too exhausted to even go out to dinner. Working all day and then sitting down to watch tv is exhausting. I don't know how people who have toddlers do it.

It really is! Haha, with two toddlers.. no mental capacity whatsoever! I've luckily gotten back into the habit of making multiple lists of things I need to do and need to get so that makes it a bit easier sometimes. 

Since my DH works all day, I get to make dinner and sometimes I just do not feel like making it. The tiredness is actually starting to get on my nerves! I still have so much to do and it's making it almost impossible!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks for the kind messages about my friend. La mere - that is an awful time to lose your father (not that there is a good time) so that must have been really hard. 

Sprite - I finish work on Friday and can't wait. I really am ready to finish now! There is no way I could work up to the due date and hate the thought of going into labour at work! Having said that at least you would have more time with baby by delaying it.
I also don't know how you 2nd/3rd/4th time mums are doing it as I'm exhausted at the end of a working day! 

So I had my appointment at the hospital today. My urine was clear today and my blood pressure was still high but lower than yesterday. Ankles and feet still really swollen and sore. They sent me home again and said the next check could be next Friday unless I have vision disturbances or severe headaches. So good news I hopefully have another week and a bit and hopefully not pre-eclampsia after all although I know this could still be the case. Thanks for all the encouraging messages.


----------



## GeralynB

That's great news loopy Laura!


----------



## vickyandchick

Loopy Laura said:


> Thanks for the kind messages about my friend. La mere - that is an awful time to lose your father (not that there is a good time) so that must have been really hard.
> 
> Sprite - I finish work on Friday and can't wait. I really am ready to finish now! There is no way I could work up to the due date and hate the thought of going into labour at work! Having said that at least you would have more time with baby by delaying it.
> I also don't know how you 2nd/3rd/4th time mums are doing it as I'm exhausted at the end of a working day!
> 
> So I had my appointment at the hospital today. My urine was clear today and my blood pressure was still high but lower than yesterday. Ankles and feet still really swollen and sore. They sent me home again and said the next check could be next Friday unless I have vision disturbances or severe headaches. So good news I hopefully have another week and a bit and hopefully not pre-eclampsia after all although I know this could still be the case. Thanks for all the encouraging messages.

That's fab news!:happydance: x


----------



## RcdM

sprite30 said:


> La mere, it is hard work getting ready for baby isn't it. I'm not doing the whole home birth thing but I just feel like I have no mental capacity right now. I have so many things on my mind it's tiring. Dh has been making dinner for me this week because I'm too exhausted to even go out to dinner. Working all day and then sitting down to watch tv is exhausting. I don't know how people who have toddlers do it.
> 
> I was trying to make it until oct8th to go out on maternity leave but I seriously don't think I'll make it that long. Just the exhaustion alone is hard. When is everyone else going out on maternity leave? I'd go out today but it seems like everyone I know IRL worked straight up until they went into labor....silly people I tell you.

I will tell you, this is the one thing I think that has been hardest this entire pregnancy that I never anticipated - taking care of a toddler while pregnant is seriously SO hard! No one warned me of this LOL, and I don't know why it never occurred to me when TTC. Not that it would have changed my mind or anything, but normally I am very prepared and somehow I never thought of how hard it would be to chase after a two year old and deal with just toddler antics while pregnant. The only thing I thought of was how I would deal with 2 kids once the second was here! :dohh: When pregnant with my dd I napped all the time and would sometimes go to bed the instant I got home from work... now, that is literally impossible. 

The first tri was probably the hardest, I was so nauseous and absolutely exhausted. But now that I'm almost full term it's much more difficult in a different way, getting her in and out of the car is so much work, let alone trying to take her grocery shopping with me...or anywhere really. I work full time so by the time we're home I'm a zombie. Somehow I still manage to keep the house slightly clean, cook dinners maybe half the week, and play and do fun stuff with my daughter. But on the days I just can't take it, we get take out for dinner and I don't even think twice about it! And there are nights I am so exhausted that I let my dd just watch nursery rhyme videos on the iPad, she loves it and it keeps her busy for a long time. I think it's about balancing your sanity with "what's best". 

I'm working up until the day before my section. Mostly because here we only get 12 weeks of leave max and I would rather use it when my baby is here. If I was elsewhere where you lucky ducks get a year of leave, I sure would take leave a few weeks before I was due!! But my work consists of sitting at a desk 90% of the time, so it's not too bad. The worst part is just walking in and out everyday and hauling my laptop along with me.


----------



## cntrygrl

I had a question. How are the rest of you ladies doing your maternity leave. In the US we get 12 weeks, but disability will only pay for 6 weeks (natural birth) and 8 weeks c-section. How are you handling the rest of the unpaid time?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Wow you're like super-mum RCdM! I can't believe you're working full time until the day before your section and looking after toddler and house! 

12 weeks is a short time so yes, I would definitely wait as long as possible before going on maternity leave in that situation. We are indeed very lucky in the UK with time off work. I didn't realise it was so different in the US.


----------



## Loopy Laura

cntrygrl said:


> I had a question. How are the rest of you ladies doing your maternity leave. In the US we get 12 weeks, but disability will only pay for 6 weeks (natural birth) and 8 weeks c-section. How are you handling the rest of the unpaid time?

I can't comment on the US maternity leave but I'm banking on the fact we just won't be spending as much as we usually do during maternity leave (not going out for dinner, not buying lunch at work, and no travel costs to work etc) and hoping this will mean we're able to cope financially during the unpaid period. It will be a struggle though and we've stupidly used up all our savings on the house extension!


----------



## ljo1984

I don't know how you ladies do it with only 12 weeks :-(
I work for the nhs and have to say the maternity we get is really good. My mat leave started this week. I'm taking a year this time, for the first 6 month I'm pretty much on full pay, 3 months statutory so works as if I was getting just under half pay then last 3 month is nothing, but I will get the summer holidays off with my eldest who just started school, I'll never get the chance to have full school holidays off again so it's worth it  
I Also put my pension on hold which means I get that money I'd be putting in normally in my wage now and I pay a salary sacrifice for my youngests nursery fees and they can't take it off me when on mat so the nhs pay the nursery and claim it back off the government. So I love my maternity package. 12 weeks really isn't long enough though :-(


----------



## cntrygrl

What stinks is disability only pays you a total of $170. It's not even close to what your full pay would be.


----------



## zephyr

RcdM - hehe I never considered having toddlers while pregnant either really! I mean I did a little but I never really gave it much thought. It's hard work for sure!! I physically can't leave the house with the twins on my own now so I've been stuck at home with them for over a month. We go out on hubbys days off. I cant wait to be able to go out with them again its just so hard to wrestle with one then have to do it all over again and then if they run in opposite directions im kinda stuffed lol

As for work, I'm thankful my husband works and I can stay at home with the children. By the time we have paid for childcare its pointless me working and we manage fine on just the one wage so I'll be at home and if I want to pick up work I'll do something part time a couple of evenings a week once hubby is home. 

I really don't know how you ladies do it with such little leave :(


----------



## sprite30

Omg rcdm, you make my situation look like a cake walk. I'm in for a seriously rude awakening when baby comes and I have to go back to work. I better get some sleep now. Whenever I got tired I'm just gonna think well rcdm is doing it, gotta push thru because I really do want all 12 weeks with her here. 

12 weeks is seriously not enough though. And my job was even giving me a hassle about that. They originally denied my request and I had to fight them for it but it will only be6/8 weeks paid. The rest is unpaid but as long as I keep my same position and same pay when I return I'll deal with no pay for 4/6 weeks. We have set funds aside for all the extras which include, diapers, formula, loss of pay, etc. but like loopy Laura said I should be driving the car less, and eating home much more so it'll all balance out I'm sure. And like ljo said it's the only time I'll be able to do it so I have to take advantage of that now.

I just put a meal in the crock pot for tonight's dinner so at least dh doesn't have to cook and I've planned out meals for Thursday and Friday as well that are "easy" meals ...this is going to take much more planning then I expected tho


----------



## rbourre

I don't know how people do it with only 12 weeks. My daughter spent almost 9 weeks in the hospital so I'd have barely had any time with her once she came home. In Canada, we get a year paid and your job is safe when you return. I haven't worked so I don't get maternity leave though.

I'm soooo exhausted today. My 2 year old was in a very bad mood this morning. I took her to the park and she was being miserable so we came home. She climbed up on the couch and went to sleep, which ruined her nap time and I didn't get my relaxing/nap time. I lay down during her nap every day and watch tv or nap. Since it didn't happen today, I am really feeling it. I don't want to cook dinner or do anything, just sit here.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have such a new found respect for women that work through their pregnancy. I used to think it was no big deal, and it really couldn't be that hard. I'm SO glad I never told any one that, cause damn I would have been such an ass if I did! I thankfully haven't had to work this pregnancy, and I can barely handle it. I'm so tired all the time, and keeping up the house or cooking for my husband. And here's RcdM over here being a super mom! I'm with sprite on this one, I'm going to use you as motivation! 

I also don't know how women in America manage with only 12 weeks, and from what I understand a lot of women can't even afford to take the whole 12 weeks so it ends up being shorter. I am very thankful that my husband makes enough to allow me to stay home!

Laura I'm glad things are looking better, and I hope it stays good for as long as baby needs to.

My husband got me sick! It's just started today and it's only going to get worse. I already don't want to do anything, and now I don't want to do anything 100% more!


----------



## La Mere

Loopy Laura said:


> Thanks for the kind messages about my friend. La mere - that is an awful time to lose your father (not that there is a good time) so that must have been really hard.
> 
> Sprite - I finish work on Friday and can't wait. I really am ready to finish now! There is no way I could work up to the due date and hate the thought of going into labour at work! Having said that at least you would have more time with baby by delaying it.
> I also don't know how you 2nd/3rd/4th time mums are doing it as I'm exhausted at the end of a working day!
> 
> So I had my appointment at the hospital today. My urine was clear today and my blood pressure was still high but lower than yesterday. Ankles and feet still really swollen and sore. They sent me home again and said the next check could be next Friday unless I have vision disturbances or severe headaches. So good news I hopefully have another week and a bit and hopefully not pre-eclampsia after all although I know this could still be the case. Thanks for all the encouraging messages.

Thank you :flower: It was hard, I was really close with my dad. He's the one who stayed home and raised me while my mom worked. 

I just noticed this afternoon that my feet and ankles are quite swollen. I have sausage feet, lol. I've noticed some swelling at different times, but this kinda surprised me. Nothing else is swollen, though..


----------



## newlywed2013

I am swollen big time too, I hate it. It's starting to get cool here and I can only wear flip flops. Does swelling go away immediately? 


anyone know how mamamac and the twins are doing? I wasn't sure if maybe I've missed a post somewhere..


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm with you on the swelling - I ripped my shoe the other day trying to put them on haha! So I just have to wear sandals now. I'm hoping they will go down pretty quickly after baby is born. 

Mushymilk - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sprite30

Mushy milk, hope you get better soon. I had a cold a couple weeks ago and then a nagging cough for days after. I'm finally just getting rid of it. But this tiredness makes me feel like I could get sick any moment again.

Sorry for those who have some swelling now. I couldn't resist a pickle today before dinner and I feel like my feet are slightly puffy I probably had a little too much salt between the pickle and the Alfredo sauce I had for dinner. Drinking a bottle of water now, wishing the swelling down. I had no choice but to come to bed already and leave dh to do the dishes. I'm exhausted today.

Sucks your daughter was in a bad mood today Rbourre, hopefully tomorrow is better and you can rest at her nap time. 


I'm still enjoying my pregnancy and not wishing it over too soon just yet but today was a rough day. I made it threw the work day and cooked dinner (thanks god I did the meat I'm the crockpot) now I just need to shower and start it all over again tomorrow. I'm gonna plan for a 20 min power nap tomorrow I think so hopefully it doesn't effect me too much.


----------



## Jcliff

Started my maternity today. I love my job so it was kind of sad! I'm hoping to spend the next week with some one on one with my daughter until baby comes. I'm already starting to have anxiety about having two.


----------



## ljo1984

Not really had swollen feet to the point I've been in pain or my ankle none disappears (I did on flight back from New Zealand last year when not pregnant, was so painful so really thankful I've not ever had it) but i get swollen done there which is a bit yuck :-( so don't know how fast it normally goes form after birth cause is be swollen from birthing baby anyway lol.


----------



## AshleyLK

I had six months off with my company in the US. About four of those months they paid for as well. I went back to work after those six months for about 10 days and my daughter was not happy to say the least...she wouldn't take a bottle for my mom or anything so we decided as a family that I should stay home with her. Financially we took a hit but fortunately we manage just fine. I am actually more worried about my future professional prospects by taking this time from my career. I tried to use my husbands new version of Microsoft Word the other day and realized how out of touch I am with the business world as it was way different than the one I used just two years ago when I worked.

The business world changes so fast and I am sorta feeling like I am being left in the dust :(. I however firmly believe spending moments with my child in these formidable years is more important than time in an office; so I know we made the right decision.

As far as only having 12 weeks off...I too think that is ridiculous.


----------



## kiki28

Midwife appointment went well :) little one is still small but midwife not worried at this stage. He is 1/5 engaged I know it's not a lot and he can go in and out but it's progress hehe :)

I've got my health visitor home visit today too so fingers crossed for that :)


----------



## Elsa50501

cntrygrl said:


> I had a question. How are the rest of you ladies doing your maternity leave. In the US we get 12 weeks, but disability will only pay for 6 weeks (natural birth) and 8 weeks c-section. How are you handling the rest of the unpaid time?

I'm lucky that I can use sick time that I have saved up over the years for my leave. I've been with my district 8 years so I have loads of sick leave saved up. I'm taking my leave paid for 5 months (working until she comes out!). 

I don't know how people do it with just 6 weeks paid by disability. The thought terrifies me! Good luck to those doing it that way.


----------



## Elsa50501

newlywed2013 said:


> I am swollen big time too, I hate it. It's starting to get cool here and I can only wear flip flops. Does swelling go away immediately?
> 
> 
> anyone know how mamamac and the twins are doing? I wasn't sure if maybe I've missed a post somewhere..

If it gets too cold can you wear Uggs? They are pretty roomy, lol. I looked at my sweater uggs yesterday and said. Uuuuuuuugh (;) lol) too early, not cold enough yet where I am.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Swollen feet here too. And a toddler being hard work! 

Anyone else with children already finding them being harder work? My youngest is two and keeps being really naughty-she used to be so well behaved!


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep I have a mischievous 2 year old too. Make that a clingy one as well. Not great when it's starting to get really hard to pick him up and carry him far!!

My feet are starting to swell now too, good job my maternity leave started today! 

So sorry about your friend Laura but glad your bp is improving. 

I have to own up to being awful at interacting on this thread. I read everything but often that's 5 pages in one go & any valuable input I have has already been said.


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> Swollen feet here too. And a toddler being hard work!
> 
> Anyone else with children already finding them being harder work? My youngest is two and keeps being really naughty-she used to be so well behaved!

My youngest is alot of a madam of late!! Eldest I can sort of talk to and she will (semi) do as she's told. But the youngest wow, hard work at times lol.


----------



## cntrygrl

Elsa-- I've been with my company for 8 years as well. Unfortunately it's a company owned by one family. You have 2 weeks paid vacation and that's it. There's no accumulation of sick time or anything. We haven't decided on if I'll be taking 6 or 8 weeks off. I hate the thought of having him away from me that soon.


----------



## SisterRose

My kids are driving me mad atm but i think its just me being miserable and ratty, as in so tired all of the time and all i want to do is be able to nap or have an hour to myself in peace and quiet :-( totally impossible with a 4yr old and an 11month old who want constant attention, i feel so guilty too as i cant keep up with them at all. I really miss being pregnant with my first and being able to nap all afternoon or sit with my feet up and watch tv! 
my youngest is so.laid up.atm too and so wont nap as she coughs herself awake. 


anyone got any thoughts on itching? I have been having crazy itching under my armpits for over a week. Ive stopped using deoderant, and in showering frequently i don't think it is hygiene related and there is no shaving rash! In fact i haven't shaved in about 3 days to rule that out. It was so bad last night i wwas awake for an hour itching both armpits and had to get up to put cream on to stop the itch. Ive been reading about oc a condition you can get in pregnancy that causes itching that affects the liver but i haven't been able to find a link with itchy armpits just other body parts!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lauraemily and ljo1984-it's reassuring to know it's not just my lo acting up. Feel so guilty not being able to run around after her the way she wants.

It is hard to keep up with our thread. But if you look at our post count, it's easily one of the most chatty on the groups page! We have over 7000 posts! Now that's a lot to keep up with :haha:

Cntrygirl-that sounds tough having only a short time off after birth-hope you manage to get the full 8 weeks.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> My kids are driving me mad atm but i think its just me being miserable and ratty, as in so tired all of the time and all i want to do is be able to nap or have an hour to myself in peace and quiet :-( totally impossible with a 4yr old and an 11month old who want constant attention, i feel so guilty too as i cant keep up with them at all. I really miss being pregnant with my first and being able to nap all afternoon or sit with my feet up and watch tv!
> my youngest is so.laid up.atm too and so wont nap as she coughs herself awake.
> 
> 
> anyone got any thoughts on itching? I have been having crazy itching under my armpits for over a week. Ive stopped using deoderant, and in showering frequently i don't think it is hygiene related and there is no shaving rash! In fact i haven't shaved in about 3 days to rule that out. It was so bad last night i wwas awake for an hour itching both armpits and had to get up to put cream on to stop the itch. Ive been reading about oc a condition you can get in pregnancy that causes itching that affects the liver but i haven't been able to find a link with itchy armpits just other body parts!!

Must be hard with 2 so young. Don't feel bad resting up :flower: 

The itchy armpits is an odd one if you haven't shaved recently. I know my skin is personally more sensitive, and I get bad shaving rashes when I shave, and I sweat more easily which an cause my armpits to be irritated. I would ask your midwife about it honey.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-glad midwife appointment went well, and good luck with the health visitor one later. They don't do those visits pre baby around here-shows how it differs across the uk.
My bump hasn't grown either. I'm measuring 36 weeks but my midwife is not concerned too. I can't see how my bump could physically get bigger personally!


----------



## newlywed2013

Elsa50501 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I am swollen big time too, I hate it. It's starting to get cool here and I can only wear flip flops. Does swelling go away immediately?
> 
> 
> anyone know how mamamac and the twins are doing? I wasn't sure if maybe I've missed a post somewhere..
> 
> If it gets too cold can you wear Uggs? They are pretty roomy, lol. I looked at my sweater uggs yesterday and said. Uuuuuuuugh (;) lol) too early, not cold enough yet where I am.Click to expand...


I never thought of that! I would hate to buy new shoes so late in the game though. we have had nights down in the upper 20s f! Brr!


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I am swollen big time too, I hate it. It's starting to get cool here and I can only wear flip flops. Does swelling go away immediately?
> 
> 
> anyone know how mamamac and the twins are doing? I wasn't sure if maybe I've missed a post somewhere..
> 
> If it gets too cold can you wear Uggs? They are pretty roomy, lol. I looked at my sweater uggs yesterday and said. Uuuuuuuugh (;) lol) too early, not cold enough yet where I am.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never thought of that! I would hate to buy new shoes so late in the game though. we have had nights down in the upper 20s f! Brr!Click to expand...

I bought some shoes with memory foam in the soles-bliss to walk on with my swollen feet. I felt the same about having to buy new shoes so late on in pregnancy, but needs must. Hope the swelling goes soon


----------



## Laelani

Finally all updated. Glad things are looking well for everyone and that it won't be long until all of our lovely little babies will be here! 

AFM - We have a new and final C-Section date of September 30th, however, I am not convinced that our little guy will stay in there that long. A week or so ago I had a bunch of BH and had to go visit L&D and they said everything was closed and that we should be fine. Well I started losing bigger amounts of mucus plug yesterday (I have been losing plug for weeks but just little tiny amounts at a time) and now today I have the BH again. So we will see how long he decides to stay put. Yesterday I felt very unwell and stayed in bed literally all day. Today I am feeling a little better and hopefully will be able to stay out of bed. 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

kiki28 said:


> Midwife appointment went well :) little one is still small but midwife not worried at this stage. He is 1/5 engaged I know it's not a lot and he can go in and out but it's progress hehe :)
> 
> I've got my health visitor home visit today too so fingers crossed for that :)

In my maternity notes it says 1/5 or 0/5 = deeply engaged.

I had my MW appointment today. She is 3/5ths engaged.


----------



## kel21

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I have such a new found respect for women that work through their pregnancy. I used to think it was no big deal, and it really couldn't be that hard. I'm SO glad I never told any one that, cause damn I would have been such an ass if I did! I thankfully haven't had to work this pregnancy, and I can barely handle it. I'm so tired all the time, and keeping up the house or cooking for my husband. And here's RcdM over here being a super mom! I'm with sprite on this one, I'm going to use you as motivation!
> 
> I also don't know how women in America manage with only 12 weeks, and from what I understand a lot of women can't even afford to take the whole 12 weeks so it ends up being shorter. I am very thankful that my husband makes enough to allow me to stay home!
> 
> Laura I'm glad things are looking better, and I hope it stays good for as long as baby needs to.
> 
> My husband got me sick! It's just started today and it's only going to get worse. I already don't want to do anything, and now I don't want to do anything 100% more!

Hope you feel better soon! 



Jcliff said:


> Started my maternity today. I love my job so it was kind of sad! I'm hoping to spend the next week with some one on one with my daughter until baby comes. I'm already starting to have anxiety about having two.

Hope you have a good time with your daughter! 



kiki28 said:


> Midwife appointment went well :) little one is still small but midwife not worried at this stage. He is 1/5 engaged I know it's not a lot and he can go in and out but it's progress hehe :)
> 
> I've got my health visitor home visit today too so fingers crossed for that :)

Glad your appt went well and that things look good :)



SisterRose said:


> My kids are driving me mad atm but i think its just me being miserable and ratty, as in so tired all of the time and all i want to do is be able to nap or have an hour to myself in peace and quiet :-( totally impossible with a 4yr old and an 11month old who want constant attention, i feel so guilty too as i cant keep up with them at all. I really miss being pregnant with my first and being able to nap all afternoon or sit with my feet up and watch tv!
> my youngest is so.laid up.atm too and so wont nap as she coughs herself awake.
> 
> 
> anyone got any thoughts on itching? I have been having crazy itching under my armpits for over a week. Ive stopped using deoderant, and in showering frequently i don't think it is hygiene related and there is no shaving rash! In fact i haven't shaved in about 3 days to rule that out. It was so bad last night i wwas awake for an hour itching both armpits and had to get up to put cream on to stop the itch. Ive been reading about oc a condition you can get in pregnancy that causes itching that affects the liver but i haven't been able to find a link with itchy armpits just other body
> 
> Maybe call your midwife about the itching?
> 
> I have been very fortunate that i have not had to work since my ds was born! And with him being 8 years old it is pretty easy for me to relax when i need to. I feel for you ladies with little ones and who have to go back to work too quickly. :hugs:


----------



## rbourre

SisterRose said:


> My kids are driving me mad atm but i think its just me being miserable and ratty, as in so tired all of the time and all i want to do is be able to nap or have an hour to myself in peace and quiet :-( totally impossible with a 4yr old and an 11month old who want constant attention, i feel so guilty too as i cant keep up with them at all. I really miss being pregnant with my first and being able to nap all afternoon or sit with my feet up and watch tv!
> my youngest is so.laid up.atm too and so wont nap as she coughs herself awake.
> 
> 
> anyone got any thoughts on itching? I have been having crazy itching under my armpits for over a week. Ive stopped using deoderant, and in showering frequently i don't think it is hygiene related and there is no shaving rash! In fact i haven't shaved in about 3 days to rule that out. It was so bad last night i wwas awake for an hour itching both armpits and had to get up to put cream on to stop the itch. Ive been reading about oc a condition you can get in pregnancy that causes itching that affects the liver but i haven't been able to find a link with itchy armpits just other body parts!!

My armpits were itchy a couple weeks ago. It was driving me nuts. I used Johnson's baby lotion (the pink stuff) and it really helped. 

My daughter has also really been acting up. Yesterday was brutal. She's usually such a happy kid so this is something I am definitely not used to. I think she's getting her 2 year molars. My husband picked up some Tylenol for her and she was a lot happier after having it. I was going to take her to Mother Goose this morning (a group where you sing nursery rhymes and play games) but I woke up feeling like I got hit by a bus and I'm having trouble walking. My legs are sore, my pelvis is sore and my upper back/neck is stiff. I had a decent sleep last night, only woke up 3 times but each time I was even more sore. Baby must have switched positions while I was sleeping last night or something because I definitely didn't feel like this when I went to bed.

My due date is 1 month from today. :happydance: I feel huge but people keep commenting that my bump is small for being so close.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140918-02479.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## La Mere

newlywed2013 said:


> I am swollen big time too, I hate it. It's starting to get cool here and I can only wear flip flops. Does swelling go away immediately?
> 
> 
> anyone know how mamamac and the twins are doing? I wasn't sure if maybe I've missed a post somewhere..

Oh, I hate it too. I've hardly ever had sweeling in my previous pregnancies. Not saying I didn't, I just don't remember it being quite so much. I think I have just been trying to so too much lately. It's hard for me to find shoes that fit right and comfortably right now.... 



Yo_Yo said:


> Swollen feet here too. And a toddler being hard work!
> 
> Anyone else with children already finding them being harder work? My youngest is two and keeps being really naughty-she used to be so well behaved!

Oh, yes! My oldest is almost 4 and my youngest is almost 2. They have both been extremely fussy, clingy and just general pains, lol. Hoping it eases up soon.. but it's nice to know that it's not only my LO's. 



Laelani said:


> Finally all updated. Glad things are looking well for everyone and that it won't be long until all of our lovely little babies will be here!
> 
> AFM - We have a new and final C-Section date of September 30th, however, I am not convinced that our little guy will stay in there that long. A week or so ago I had a bunch of BH and had to go visit L&D and they said everything was closed and that we should be fine. Well I started losing bigger amounts of mucus plug yesterday (I have been losing plug for weeks but just little tiny amounts at a time) and now today I have the BH again. So we will see how long he decides to stay put. Yesterday I felt very unwell and stayed in bed literally all day. Today I am feeling a little better and hopefully will be able to stay out of bed.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today?

I hope you keep feeling better and little man stays put till your section date! I am doing pretty well, but I think my body is kicking into preparing for labor! I've been having a lot more intense Braxton Hicks, some lower back pain... and (sorry for TMI!) really soft, almost runny bowel movements. :blush: Haven't started losing any of my plug yet, but did notice a tiny bit of mucusy discharge that was slightly tinged with old looking blood. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## newlywed2013

Group b test was negative! Woohoo!!


----------



## vickyandchick

I'm getting swollen feet too, thankfully it's still warm enough to walk round in flip flops or I don't know how I'd cope.

Laelani- your section date is my due date :D although I'm hoping he arrives before then. Hope you feel better soon too:flower:

La Mere- I've been having a lot of back pain and some tightenings, no plug though just a lot of lovely discharge:sick:

Afm I went to labour ward yesterday as he was hardly moving but the trace was showing he was moving plenty and I was having tightenings too but bugger me if I could feel anything:shrug:
Also had another fluid level check today and there seemed to be hardly any so yay for no more polyhydramnios :D but they want to send me for my THIRD glucose test even though the other 2 were fine :( 

It has only hit me today that I am going to be (hopefully) having a baby in 12 days:wacko::dance: I'm so excited!


----------



## RcdM

Oh geez I would hardly call myself super-mom! I feel so lazy most of the time like I should be doing more. I'll be honest I don't know how people do it with 3+ kids and still work full time. We are done after this, DH and I are both pretty career-oriented, so I guess I've just accepted that it's going to be a lot of work to raise a family at the same time. What keeps me going is the idea that it's just temporary and soon the kids will be older and going off to school and I'll miss these times. But also very much looking forward to when they're older and going on family trips and stuff. 

I have been itching terribly on my stomach but especially on my boobs, and I try so hard to avoid scratching because once I get started I can't stop! I'll end up scratching so much that I start getting really bad red marks and little red dots that scab up. It's awful. I just try to use lotion and distract myself and eventually forget how itchy I am. 

I feel so bad, my SIL is in early labor, she's 39+6 and has been having contractions about 7 min apart for the last 24 hours. She tried to wait until they were closer but was in so much pain. So she went in and was told she's only 1cm dilated and was sent home. She says she's having them in her back really really bad, but the contractions aren't getting any closer together. She's been absolutely terrified of labor this entire pregnancy and she's been in tears since yesterday, saying she doesn't know how she's going to do this. I feel so bad but I don't know what to say! She's had a really rough pregnancy overall. I've tried to be encouraging and positive and help her remember the outcome, but obviously that doesn't ease the pain. She said she took a bath but I don't know that it's helping much. I've never been in labor so I almost feel as if my words of encouragement don't mean much. She's said she's jealous I'm having a c-section and get to skip all the labor... I've told her the c-section is no walk in the park either but this is her first and she's just really struggling. What can I say to help her? If she's in this much pain still 24 hours later, should she go back and be more persistent? Or does she have to just stick it out?


----------



## lauraemily17

SisterRose said:


> My kids are driving me mad atm but i think its just me being miserable and ratty, as in so tired all of the time and all i want to do is be able to nap or have an hour to myself in peace and quiet :-( totally impossible with a 4yr old and an 11month old who want constant attention, i feel so guilty too as i cant keep up with them at all. I really miss being pregnant with my first and being able to nap all afternoon or sit with my feet up and watch tv!
> my youngest is so.laid up.atm too and so wont nap as she coughs herself awake.
> 
> 
> anyone got any thoughts on itching? I have been having crazy itching under my armpits for over a week. Ive stopped using deoderant, and in showering frequently i don't think it is hygiene related and there is no shaving rash! In fact i haven't shaved in about 3 days to rule that out. It was so bad last night i wwas awake for an hour itching both armpits and had to get up to put cream on to stop the itch. Ive been reading about oc a condition you can get in pregnancy that causes itching that affects the liver but i haven't been able to find a link with itchy armpits just other body parts!!

I spoke to my mw about oc this week as I'd had some itching on my arms & legs, but not soles of my feet or palms of my hands. Mine has actually got better so she's ruled out oc but she did say if it comes back and gets worse to get in contact immediately to arrange bloods. Regular itching anywhere on the body for no obvious cause and with no rash could be an indication of oc apparently so perhaps worth a call to get it checked out?


----------



## La Mere

Vicky- Haha, I know right? Such lovely discharge. :haha: I hope things start progressing for both of us soon. Though, I hate to say it, with it being your first and it being my third.. things might go for me first.  Nothing is certain though!

RcdM- I am sorry that your sister in law is having such a rough time. I was in labor with my first for 17.5 hours. I was in a birthing pool most of the time, so it wasn't nearly as bad, but I didn't have back labor like it sounds like she is. I was able to deliver both my first and second without any pain relief, so the pain can be handled. I hope she starts progressing more soon.


----------



## GeralynB

Finally finished the mobile for LOs nautical nursery. I have a few more projects I need to finish
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## newlywed2013

GeralynB said:


> Finally finished the mobile for LOs nautical nursery. I have a few more projects I need to finish

cute!!


So I dont know who remembers my story about my husband and I moving in wwith my in laws because he had an interview that we thought was promising, and then it fell through, so both of us have been unemployed since beginning of july. He's had interview after interview for different places, all of them to just say 'we are considering other applicants'. Today he had an interview that sounds really promising, however it's 3 hours away! They are looking to start immediately and we should know in the next few days. As much as I hope he gets the job, I'm not looking forward to moving at this stage of the game. :wacko:


----------



## fides

i can't keep up with all the posts in here, but just checking in to say hi


----------



## vickyandchick

La Mere said:


> Vicky- Haha, I know right? Such lovely discharge. :haha: I hope things start progressing for both of us soon. Though, I hate to say it, with it being your first and it being my third.. things might go for me first.  Nothing is certain though!.

Haha most likely but a girl can dream eyy:winkwink:

RcdM- your poor SIL, that is literally the labour I am dreading- hope it's all over soon for her!

Geralyn- that's so cute!

Newlywed- wow the idea of moving sounds incredibly stressful, fingers crossed it's good news:flower:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Newlywed - it's not a great time to move but it will be good for him to have a job so in the long run it will work whatever happens. Fingers crossed! 

Geralyn - cute mobile! 

RcdM - wow that labour sounds awful - I imagine I would be tearing my hair out after that long with no progression. I can't help as this is my first pregnancy but if I was her I'd call again for advice. She could try a TENs machine and/or bounce on a birthing ball but these are just from things I've read and not from experience. Ugh. 

Vickyandchick - glad things were looking good although that's annoying about having to do more glucose tests. 

As for me I feel horrendous today. My feet were so swollen earlier they were painful and I could barely walk on them but I don't have time to keep them elevated. Now tonight my upper legs and hips have gone and I couldn't even stand on one leg to change my trousers! I've also been getting a few cramps in my belly. Is this what it's going to be like from now on or is this just a bad day?! I have had bad days like this before and it's got better so sincerely hoping that tomorrow is better, otherwise I will struggle to walk anywhere soon! Thank goodness for only one more day of work! I feel like I'm about 100 years old. 

To remind me of positive pregnancy things this was my bump at 35+3 days which I just haven't had chance to upload until now. That was almost 2 weeks ago and I feel much bigger now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## La Mere

Vicky- Oh most definitely! :haha: I am probably dreaming when I think about going anytime soon, lol.

Geralyn- That's adorable!

Laura- You're bump is so adorable! I hope the swelling eases for you soon. My swelling is still hanging around but at least it doesn't seem to be getting any worse....


----------



## sprite30

Hi guys sorry I'm not going to respond much today I feel miserable. I read through everything and it looks like most have been commented on already I dont have much to add other then sorry to all those feeling miserable too and it won't be long now before we have baby in hands and can complain about something else so just trying to enjoy it while it lasts.

I had to get bloods taken on my lunch break to check my thyroid to make sure it's not high again. I should get those results by Tuesday when I have my next appt. so I was feeling good earlier and I decided while I was out I would stop and get lunch at a place called salad works. There is only one location near by and I hadn't had it in awhile, well it completely thru my whole day off. I was 30 minutes late coming back so I had to work 30 minutes late and was behind on my work all day. Ugh. After I ate I had the worse gas pains you could possibly imagine. My lower belly is soooooo sore right now. As soon as I go I to labor I'll be at the hospital looking for the epidural for sure bc if gas pains can be that excruciating I don't even know how I'd handle labor pains, yikes!!


----------



## RcdM

Loopy Laura - your bump is so cute! So sorry you're not feeling that great today. I had really bad swelling with my dd but not with this one, which is weird because this one I'm fully pregnant in the summer and with her it wasn't nearly this hot! I hope you feel better. My boss said when she was pregnant, her feet were so swollen that they were swollen on the balls of her feet! She said she could barely walk and all she could wear was her husbands flip flops lol. 

Lauraemily - I haven't heard much about itching in odd places, sorry I didn't read your post thoroughly the first time. I would ask your doc about it too! Maybe there is a better cream they can prescribe or something that can take the itching away more permanently.

newlywed - I hope everything works out for your husband with the job. I'm sure it wouldn't be that fun to move at this point, but at the same time quite a relief for him to start working again. 

So good news on my SIL, her water broke a few hours after getting out of the tub and she's now been admitted! She is dilated to a 3 and just got an epidural and is feeling "amaaaaaaazing" lol (her words!). So happy for her as she's really been in so much pain the last 24 hours. She's trying to rest now, I hope it's one of those things where she can just nap and wake up and be at a 10 and ready to push! Lol. We're planning to go down to the hospital later when I'm off work and she tells us we can come of course. I think seeing her have her baby will make things seem SO much more real for me. 

I was having really bad stabbing pains down low in my belly earlier and I was a little worried. Turned out I just had to go #2... really bad... I feel so much better now! Haha!


----------



## ashaz

Hey ladies. 
Glad that it sounds like everyone is progressing so well. 

The maternity and updated photos look great - everyone looks so beautiful (despite how we feel) :flower:

The mobile in the nautical room is too cute. 

In regards to little ones acting up....yes! I have a 3 year old daughter and the last 2-3 weeks have been really challenging. I know that I have not been as patient, but I also feel that she is trying to play my husband and I against each other and her sleeping has taking a turn for the worse. She has never been the worlds best sleeper but she has been waking up nightly about 4-5 times weekly now. I just try to remind myself that as many changes that I am going thru - she is going thru just as many and doesn't have the knowledge or maturity to know the difference. So instead of getting frustrated with her - I have been trying to do more 1:1 things with her like treasure hunts, arts and crafts, etc. Since that change, she has been MUCH better behaved. 

AFM: Still contracting about every 10 minutes or so for >1 week now). Agh. I hate that I don't dilate b/c otherwise they would have already taken him via csection but just knowing that he is able to bake a little bit longer is all worth it. I will be 37 weeks on Monday (whoohoo full term) so then would feel safer if he had to come early. I have a NST, doc visit and AFI (to see if fluid has gone down any) tomorrow so hoping to find out more then).


----------



## StarBrites

My mom will be here either later tonight or early tomorrow (she's driving from Washington state) and I'm trying to get the kitchen and living room cleaned but every time I start doing anything I get really crampy and start contracting :(


----------



## fides

oh, that is so wonderful that your mom is coming out!!!


----------



## Laelani

Newlywed - That sounds extremely stressful! I hope that everything works out. Even though moving while pregnant or with a newborn is super stressful and not fun at all it does beat the alternative of staying unemployed :) So fingers crossed he gets the job! :)


----------



## sprite30

RcdM said:


> So good news on my SIL, her water broke a few hours after getting out of the tub and she's now been admitted! She is dilated to a 3 and just got an epidural and is feeling "amaaaaaaazing" lol (her words!). So happy for her as she's really been in so much pain the last 24 hours. She's trying to rest now, I hope it's one of those things where she can just nap and wake up and be at a 10 and ready to push! Lol. We're planning to go down to the hospital later when I'm off work and she tells us we can come of course. I think seeing her have her baby will make things seem SO much more real for me.
> 
> I was having really bad stabbing pains down low in my belly earlier and I was a little worried. Turned out I just had to go #2... really bad... I feel so much better now! Haha!

Bare with me guys I'm trying this multi quote feature out! it's a bit difficult on the ipad. Would probably much easier on the laptop....but anyway

Yay rcdm, so glad your sil was admitted and got her epidural. I'm sure she's super happy now. And I'd imagine this is going to make everything feel super real for you now. 

Same thing happened to me today too once I went #2 I was fine. So glad u feel much better. 



ashaz said:


> AFM: Still contracting about every 10 minutes or so for >1 week now). Agh. I hate that I don't dilate b/c otherwise they would have already taken him via csection but just knowing that he is able to bake a little bit longer is all worth it. I will be 37 weeks on Monday (whoohoo full term) so then would feel safer if he had to come early. I have a NST, doc visit and AFI (to see if fluid has gone down any) tomorrow so hoping to find out more then).

Oh boy ashaz, that does not sound like fun but I agree the longer you let baby bake the better and so glad 37 weeks is coming up on Monday then you'll have some peace of mind if baby needs to come it can. Good luck with the contractions tho....ouch!



StarBrites said:


> My mom will be here either later tonight or early tomorrow (she's driving from Washington state) and I'm trying to get the kitchen and living room cleaned but every time I start doing anything I get really crampy and start contracting :(

Aww take it easy starbrites, I'm sure she'll understand if the house is not perfect when she arrives....it'll give her something to do. If my mom was coming I would certainly put her to work lol sadly she's not lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-I have my fingers crossed your husband finds a good job soon. Must be stressful for you guys, but the right one will come along :flower:

Vickyandchick-so glad all was well with your baby and your fluid levels seem better. Weird how they still want to test your glucose so near the end, but I guess they are being over cautious. Exciting to think your baby is so near to being born now :) yay!

Fides-hi! Hope our doing well. This thread is hard to keep up with as we all love to talk! :haha:

RcdM-your poor sister :-( hope she makes progression soon and has that baby. Just keep reminding her she gets a lovely baby at the end of all this. 

Geralyn-love the mobile! So cute :) 

Loopylaura-such a cute bump. Pregnancy suits you :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

I know what you mean about gas pains - sorry for TMI but my bowel movements are so much more regular now as otherwise I'm in pain! 

RcdM - glad your sister got her epidural and hopefully it will go smoothly from now on. How exciting to have a new baby in the family so close to yours! I have two sister in laws due in October also so I'm expecting news from them any day now too! It was reassuring to hear about your bosses feet so thank you! 

Ashaz - sorry to hear you're going through contractions. Fingers crossed baby stays put until Monday. 

Sprite - hope you feel better soon. I don't even know how to do the multi-quite thing and I use an ipad. May try it later! I agree on the epidural though, I don't think I will be able to cope with labour pain!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm sure you ladies will cope fine with labour pains :flower: 

Everyone had me down as someone who wouldn't cope with it well, but I managed it just fine. I think when your in labour your just so ready to have that baby, you push on through the pain and focus on what's at the end of it all. Each contraction is one nearer to your baby :cloud9:


----------



## SisterRose

I think in crazy- because in actually looking forward to just labouring and getting on with it!!! Lol. 34 weeks only here, and still seems soooo far away. :-(


----------



## Baby3onboard

Well, ladies, my little man is here! Monday night I told hubby to take me for a ride in a bumpy field (grasping at straws) and so he did. Then we dtd before bed. I woke up about 1:40am with contractions. I started timing them and they were 4-6 minutes apart. I woke up hubby and we called my mom to come stay with my boys. We got to the hospital about 3:30 and was 5cm. I wanted to try to go epidural-free. The contractions started getting closer together and didn't seem to let up before the next one started. I was practically crying and was in so much pain. The nurses checked me again and said I was 8cm and it might be too late for an epidural. They called for anesthesia anyway and she managed to get there and give me pain meds through my spine-- but not an epidural. She said I wouldn't need it for that long. Finally the meds made my contractions back off to where they were bearable. However, I had started to hyperventilate during the bad part and couldn't feel my hands, so they had me on oxygen and I had thrown up several times. The nurses said this would make me deliver quicker and were worried the doctor wouldn't be there in time. However, she did get there and after 10-15 minutes of pushing, Joshua Colton arrived. He weighed 7lbs 15oz and was 20in long. My biggest baby! He took to nursing right away and is doing really well with that although last night was rough. It was our first night home and he was up too often to eat. I'm not going to complain too much though, because he's eating. He lost 10oz in the hospital and I'm hoping to bring that back up before his first pediatrician visit on Saturday morning. I don't feel like I handled myself very well during labor, but it was my worst labor yet. I guess because it all happened so fast. About 4.5 hours total. Just wanted to share my story. I will try to keep up with you all over the next few days, but trying to get in somewhat of a routine with 3 kids is going to be hard. Take care!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Baby3onboard-yay!! Congratulations on your little arrival!! :) so glad all went well for you!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on your new little man!


----------



## StarBrites

Congratulations!!! This is so exciting to see who goes next! 
I can't wait until it's my turn! :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats baby3onboard!


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats on the baby! All of my friends due same time as me had their babies! Now just getting impatient ugh


----------



## cntrygrl

Baby3onboard-- Congratulations on your little guy. 

The babies are starting to come closer together now. Can't wait!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations!!!:happydance: I love his name!

More babies are arriving :D I'm officially handing LO his eviction notice:haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Congratsssss! Yay. I love hearing babies born


----------



## kel21

rbourre said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> My kids are driving me mad atm but i think its just me being miserable and ratty, as in so tired all of the time and all i want to do is be able to nap or have an hour to myself in peace and quiet :-( totally impossible with a 4yr old and an 11month old who want constant attention, i feel so guilty too as i cant keep up with them at all. I really miss being pregnant with my first and being able to nap all afternoon or sit with my feet up and watch tv!
> my youngest is so.laid up.atm too and so wont nap as she coughs herself awake.
> 
> 
> anyone got any thoughts on itching? I have been having crazy itching under my armpits for over a week. Ive stopped using deoderant, and in showering frequently i don't think it is hygiene related and there is no shaving rash! In fact i haven't shaved in about 3 days to rule that out. It was so bad last night i wwas awake for an hour itching both armpits and had to get up to put cream on to stop the itch. Ive been reading about oc a condition you can get in pregnancy that causes itching that affects the liver but i haven't been able to find a link with itchy armpits just other body parts!!
> 
> My armpits were itchy a couple weeks ago. It was driving me nuts. I used Johnson's baby lotion (the pink stuff) and it really helped.
> 
> My daughter has also really been acting up. Yesterday was brutal. She's usually such a happy kid so this is something I am definitely not used to. I think she's getting her 2 year molars. My husband picked up some Tylenol for her and she was a lot happier after having it. I was going to take her to Mother Goose this morning (a group where you sing nursery rhymes and play games) but I woke up feeling like I got hit by a bus and I'm having trouble walking. My legs are sore, my pelvis is sore and my upper back/neck is stiff. I had a decent sleep last night, only woke up 3 times but each time I was even more sore. Baby must have switched positions while I was sleeping last night or something because I definitely didn't feel like this when I went to bed.
> 
> My due date is 1 month from today. :happydance: I feel huge but people keep commenting that my bump is small for being so close.Click to expand...

Hope you are feeling better! 




newlywed2013 said:


> Group b test was negative! Woohoo!!

:happydance:




vickyandchick said:


> I'm getting swollen feet too, thankfully it's still warm enough to walk round in flip flops or I don't know how I'd cope.
> 
> Laelani- your section date is my due date :D although I'm hoping he arrives before then. Hope you feel better soon too:flower:
> 
> La Mere- I've been having a lot of back pain and some tightenings, no plug though just a lot of lovely discharge:sick:
> 
> Afm I went to labour ward yesterday as he was hardly moving but the trace was showing he was moving plenty and I was having tightenings too but bugger me if I could feel anything:shrug:
> Also had another fluid level check today and there seemed to be hardly any so yay for no more polyhydramnios :D but they want to send me for my THIRD glucose test even though the other 2 were fine :(
> 
> It has only hit me today that I am going to be (hopefully) having a baby in 12 days:wacko::dance: I'm so excited!

Hope the swelling gets better and that your scans go well! Odd that they want to check your blood this late in the game!




GeralynB said:


> Finally finished the mobile for LOs nautical nursery. I have a few more projects I need to finish

So cute!



fides said:


> i can't keep up with all the posts in here, but just checking in to say hi

Hi! Hope you are doing well!



Loopy Laura said:


> Newlywed - it's not a great time to move but it will be good for him to have a job so in the long run it will work whatever happens. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Geralyn - cute mobile!
> 
> RcdM - wow that labour sounds awful - I imagine I would be tearing my hair out after that long with no progression. I can't help as this is my first pregnancy but if I was her I'd call again for advice. She could try a TENs machine and/or bounce on a birthing ball but these are just from things I've read and not from experience. Ugh.
> 
> Vickyandchick - glad things were looking good although that's annoying about having to do more glucose tests.
> 
> As for me I feel horrendous today. My feet were so swollen earlier they were painful and I could barely walk on them but I don't have time to keep them elevated. Now tonight my upper legs and hips have gone and I couldn't even stand on one leg to change my trousers! I've also been getting a few cramps in my belly. Is this what it's going to be like from now on or is this just a bad day?! I have had bad days like this before and it's got better so sincerely hoping that tomorrow is better, otherwise I will struggle to walk anywhere soon! Thank goodness for only one more day of work! I feel like I'm about 100 years old.
> 
> To remind me of positive pregnancy things this was my bump at 35+3 days which I just haven't had chance to upload until now. That was almost 2 weeks ago and I feel much bigger now.

Cute bump!



sprite30 said:


> Hi guys sorry I'm not going to respond much today I feel miserable. I read through everything and it looks like most have been commented on already I dont have much to add other then sorry to all those feeling miserable too and it won't be long now before we have baby in hands and can complain about something else so just trying to enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> I had to get bloods taken on my lunch break to check my thyroid to make sure it's not high again. I should get those results by Tuesday when I have my next appt. so I was feeling good earlier and I decided while I was out I would stop and get lunch at a place called salad works. There is only one location near by and I hadn't had it in awhile, well it completely thru my whole day off. I was 30 minutes late coming back so I had to work 30 minutes late and was behind on my work all day. Ugh. After I ate I had the worse gas pains you could possibly imagine. My lower belly is soooooo sore right now. As soon as I go I to labor I'll be at the hospital looking for the epidural for sure bc if gas pains can be that excruciating I don't even know how I'd handle labor pains, yikes!!

Hope your bloods come back normal and hope you are feeling better! 



Baby3onboard said:


> Well, ladies, my little man is here! Monday night I told hubby to take me for a ride in a bumpy field (grasping at straws) and so he did. Then we dtd before bed. I woke up about 1:40am with contractions. I started timing them and they were 4-6 minutes apart. I woke up hubby and we called my mom to come stay with my boys. We got to the hospital about 3:30 and was 5cm. I wanted to try to go epidural-free. The contractions started getting closer together and didn't seem to let up before the next one started. I was practically crying and was in so much pain. The nurses checked me again and said I was 8cm and it might be too late for an epidural. They called for anesthesia anyway and she managed to get there and give me pain meds through my spine-- but not an epidural. She said I wouldn't need it for that long. Finally the meds made my contractions back off to where they were bearable. However, I had started to hyperventilate during the bad part and couldn't feel my hands, so they had me on oxygen and I had thrown up several times. The nurses said this would make me deliver quicker and were worried the doctor wouldn't be there in time. However, she did get there and after 10-15 minutes of pushing, Joshua Colton arrived. He weighed 7lbs 15oz and was 20in long. My biggest baby! He took to nursing right away and is doing really well with that although last night was rough. It was our first night home and he was up too often to eat. I'm not going to complain too much though, because he's eating. He lost 10oz in the hospital and I'm hoping to bring that back up before his first pediatrician visit on Saturday morning. I don't feel like I handled myself very well during labor, but it was my worst labor yet. I guess because it all happened so fast. About 4.5 hours total. Just wanted to share my story. I will try to keep up with you all over the next few days, but trying to get in somewhat of a routine with 3 kids is going to be hard. Take care!

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## kiki28

Just had the health visitor visit she missed the appointment yesterday so she came today instead. She just asked a load of questions about our family history and any problems. Asked how prepared we were and things like that. Got some more leaflets and his red book too. So I don't think it was anything really to worry about! 

Braxton hicks are back this afternoon so am going to try and have a nap to try and get them to wear off a bit!


----------



## Krippy

Baby3onboard said:


> Well, ladies, my little man is here! Monday night I told hubby to take me for a ride in a bumpy field (grasping at straws) and so he did. Then we dtd before bed. I woke up about 1:40am with contractions. I started timing them and they were 4-6 minutes apart. I woke up hubby and we called my mom to come stay with my boys. We got to the hospital about 3:30 and was 5cm. I wanted to try to go epidural-free. The contractions started getting closer together and didn't seem to let up before the next one started. I was practically crying and was in so much pain. The nurses checked me again and said I was 8cm and it might be too late for an epidural. They called for anesthesia anyway and she managed to get there and give me pain meds through my spine-- but not an epidural. She said I wouldn't need it for that long. Finally the meds made my contractions back off to where they were bearable. However, I had started to hyperventilate during the bad part and couldn't feel my hands, so they had me on oxygen and I had thrown up several times. The nurses said this would make me deliver quicker and were worried the doctor wouldn't be there in time. However, she did get there and after 10-15 minutes of pushing, Joshua Colton arrived. He weighed 7lbs 15oz and was 20in long. My biggest baby! He took to nursing right away and is doing really well with that although last night was rough. It was our first night home and he was up too often to eat. I'm not going to complain too much though, because he's eating. He lost 10oz in the hospital and I'm hoping to bring that back up before his first pediatrician visit on Saturday morning. I don't feel like I handled myself very well during labor, but it was my worst labor yet. I guess because it all happened so fast. About 4.5 hours total. Just wanted to share my story. I will try to keep up with you all over the next few days, but trying to get in somewhat of a routine with 3 kids is going to be hard. Take care!

Congratulations! My mom always had fast labour and said that that there were the worst because they were so intense. You did amazing! Enjoy your little boy!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on your bundle of joy Baby3onboard!!! :)


----------



## ljo1984

kiki28 said:


> Just had the health visitor visit she missed the appointment yesterday so she came today instead. She just asked a load of questions about our family history and any problems. Asked how prepared we were and things like that. Got some more leaflets and his red book too. So I don't think it was anything really to worry about!
> 
> Braxton hicks are back this afternoon so am going to try and have a nap to try and get them to wear off a bit!

Yeh sounds pretty standard  mine was moaning about the new paperwork they have and type questions they have to ask. Lol.


----------



## rbourre

Congrats Baby3onboard!

I can't believe I will be 36 weeks tomorrow. Getting soooo close to 37 weeks. I never thought I'd make it this far. I need to finish packing my hospital bags this weekend and make a list of the last minute things I need to put in on the way to the hospital.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats baby3onboard! That labour sounds intense but good it was over fairly quickly and great that he's feeding well!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Geralyn I love that mobile! You made it? It's very lovely, I would totally buy that! 

Newlywed, I understand the stress of having to move so far away, but in the end it will be better. My husband is being sent 6 hours away from where we are now for work at the end of November. Where, thankfully I wont be pregnant I will still possibly be recovering from giving birth and have a newborn. And we don't know how we are going to do it. 

Laura, you look wonderful! I'm sure just as wonderful, even if your bump has grown a bunch since then. Do you drink plenty of water? I get more puffy if I realize I haven't drank as much water as I should. But, in regards to pregnant swelling I've been pretty lucky anyhow and haven't had anything major unless it's a humid day. 

Starbrites my MIL is coming on October 2nd to be there for me and she's pretty much going to be my maid haha. She's already said though, that she's there to help me with anything I need help with. It's really nice to have that support. 

Congrats baby3onboard! Sorry the labor wasn't the best, but you've got your lovely baby boy! 


AFM I am still sick! I thought yesterday was going to be the worst day, but then I woke up today and realized, nope! I have so much to do and no energy or motivation to do it. Thankfully due to two nights of very little sleep I was able to get a good amount of sleep last night so I actually feel a little more awake than I have been, but it's all wasted energy, because when I stand I get dizzy.


----------



## StarBrites

Mushy, I'm actually really glad she's coming because she is a NEAT FREAK and will probably help us clean top to bottom lol. I just wanted to clean it up a bit before she got here because it's pretty messy, there were lots of dishes to be done! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Geralyn I love that mobile! You made it? It's very lovely, I would totally buy that!
> 
> Newlywed, I understand the stress of having to move so far away, but in the end it will be better. My husband is being sent 6 hours away from where we are now for work at the end of November. Where, thankfully I wont be pregnant I will still possibly be recovering from giving birth and have a newborn. And we don't know how we are going to do it.
> 
> Laura, you look wonderful! I'm sure just as wonderful, even if your bump has grown a bunch since then. Do you drink plenty of water? I get more puffy if I realize I haven't drank as much water as I should. But, in regards to pregnant swelling I've been pretty lucky anyhow and haven't had anything major unless it's a humid day.
> 
> Starbrites my MIL is coming on October 2nd to be there for me and she's pretty much going to be my maid haha. She's already said though, that she's there to help me with anything I need help with. It's really nice to have that support.
> 
> Congrats baby3onboard! Sorry the labor wasn't the best, but you've got your lovely baby boy!
> 
> 
> AFM I am still sick! I thought yesterday was going to be the worst day, but then I woke up today and realized, nope! I have so much to do and no energy or motivation to do it. Thankfully due to two nights of very little sleep I was able to get a good amount of sleep last night so I actually feel a little more awake than I have been, but it's all wasted energy, because when I stand I get dizzy.

Thanks! I am drinking water but probably not enough as I should be. The only thing that seems to help is elevating my feet and having a cold compress on them. Sorry to hear you're still sick - that's not nice this late in the pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## RcdM

Aww congratulations baby3onboard!! That's 4 babies now for our group right? 

Update on my SIL - she called us last night around 6:30pm and said she was 8cm! I had my mom come over and watch dd and we headed over to the hospital... however, from there things went reallllllly slow. She was still at 8cm by 11:30pm and I had to leave :( I was really hoping to be able to stay and see her new baby, but my mom couldn't stay overnight watching dd. So I headed home but DH stayed there for his sister. She had it rough and was such a long labor. The epidural helped a lot but was making her feel sick and was puking. She started getting a fever and the doctor wanted to only give her another hour to progress and if not, do an c-section. Well they kept giving her more and more time and she finally had her baby boy at 5:45am, she didn't have to have a c-section after all which is great. I would have felt so bad if she had labored for over a day and a half and ended up with a c-section anyway. He's 8lbs 7oz and super cute, full head of hair! I haven't met him in person yet but hoping to tonight. Sadly dd is coming down with a cold so she won't be able to meet her cousin for a few days. :( But overall we're so thankful everything worked out the way it did and she is healthy and baby is healthy and that's all we could ask for! 

AFM... 37 weeks today! Holy moly! Can't believe it.


----------



## Loopy Laura

RcdM said:


> Aww congratulations baby3onboard!! That's 4 babies now for our group right?
> 
> Update on my SIL - she called us last night around 6:30pm and said she was 8cm! I had my mom come over and watch dd and we headed over to the hospital... however, from there things went reallllllly slow. She was still at 8cm by 11:30pm and I had to leave :( I was really hoping to be able to stay and see her new baby, but my mom couldn't stay overnight watching dd. So I headed home but DH stayed there for his sister. She had it rough and was such a long labor. The epidural helped a lot but was making her feel sick and was puking. She started getting a fever and the doctor wanted to only give her another hour to progress and if not, do an c-section. Well they kept giving her more and more time and she finally had her baby boy at 5:45am, she didn't have to have a c-section after all which is great. I would have felt so bad if she had labored for over a day and a half and ended up with a c-section anyway. He's 8lbs 7oz and super cute, full head of hair! I haven't met him in person yet but hoping to tonight. Sadly dd is coming down with a cold so she won't be able to meet her cousin for a few days. :( But overall we're so thankful everything worked out the way it did and she is healthy and baby is healthy and that's all we could ask for!
> 
> AFM... 37 weeks today! Holy moly! Can't believe it.

Aw congratulations to your SIL - she definitely worked for that baby but so glad everything is alright and she didn't have to have a c section. 

Happy 37 weeks too!


----------



## newlywed2013

My hubby wants to start trying to evict baby girl lol. I think he wants her out more than I do! I told him we have to wait for 37 Weeks, but he wants to start a few days before to hopefully avoid another doctors appointment.. :haha


----------



## ashaz

Congrats on baby Joshua! Wow that was a quick labor!

Woke up with stronger contractions and (sorry TMI) diarrhea and vomiting. Blah. My blood sugar keeps dropping too which is making me feel worse. Waiting at docs office for AFI, NST and doc appt but they are already an hour late so haven't done anything. :growlmad: getting impatient.


----------



## newlywed2013

Hubby got the job! Let the craziness begin!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Baby3onboard! 

Yesterday I had a couple of hours of uncomfortable tightenings that got me timing them. They were between 5-7 minutes apart and were 30-40 seconds long.
I thought for a minute there it was the start of things but then it all fizzled out and not a twinge since!

kinda glad it wasn't the real thing, id like baby to cook longer we have a cold in the house and I'm feeling a bit nervous about labour.


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushy-- Sorry you're still sick. I hope you feel better soon.

Ashaz-- It sounds like your body is getting ready for baby. If not I hope things get better for you.

Newlywed-- Congrats on hubby getting the job!

RcdM-- Yay for becoming an Auntie! Happy 37 weeks.


----------



## cntrygrl

So MamaMac is our only official October bumpkin to deliver already. I checked on her blog, but there aren't any updates on there of how she is doing either.


----------



## GeralynB

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Geralyn I love that mobile! You made it? It's very lovely, I would totally buy that!
> 
> Newlywed, I understand the stress of having to move so far away, but in the end it will be better. My husband is being sent 6 hours away from where we are now for work at the end of November. Where, thankfully I wont be pregnant I will still possibly be recovering from giving birth and have a newborn. And we don't know how we are going to do it.
> 
> Laura, you look wonderful! I'm sure just as wonderful, even if your bump has grown a bunch since then. Do you drink plenty of water? I get more puffy if I realize I haven't drank as much water as I should. But, in regards to pregnant swelling I've been pretty lucky anyhow and haven't had anything major unless it's a humid day.
> 
> Starbrites my MIL is coming on October 2nd to be there for me and she's pretty much going to be my maid haha. She's already said though, that she's there to help me with anything I need help with. It's really nice to have that support.
> 
> Congrats baby3onboard! Sorry the labor wasn't the best, but you've got your lovely baby boy!
> 
> 
> AFM I am still sick! I thought yesterday was going to be the worst day, but then I woke up today and realized, nope! I have so much to do and no energy or motivation to do it. Thankfully due to two nights of very little sleep I was able to get a good amount of sleep last night so I actually feel a little more awake than I have been, but it's all wasted energy, because when I stand I get dizzy.

Yes I hand sewed the felt pieces...I don't normally see anything but thought I'd try it out...I'm happy with how it came out but I'm sure a real seamstress would laugh at my attempt.

Sorry you're still sick...pregnant + sick = no fun!


RcdM said:


> Aww congratulations baby3onboard!! That's 4 babies now for our group right?
> 
> Update on my SIL - she called us last night around 6:30pm and said she was 8cm! I had my mom come over and watch dd and we headed over to the hospital... however, from there things went reallllllly slow. She was still at 8cm by 11:30pm and I had to leave :( I was really hoping to be able to stay and see her new baby, but my mom couldn't stay overnight watching dd. So I headed home but DH stayed there for his sister. She had it rough and was such a long labor. The epidural helped a lot but was making her feel sick and was puking. She started getting a fever and the doctor wanted to only give her another hour to progress and if not, do an c-section. Well they kept giving her more and more time and she finally had her baby boy at 5:45am, she didn't have to have a c-section after all which is great. I would have felt so bad if she had labored for over a day and a half and ended up with a c-section anyway. He's 8lbs 7oz and super cute, full head of hair! I haven't met him in person yet but hoping to tonight. Sadly dd is coming down with a cold so she won't be able to meet her cousin for a few days. :( But overall we're so thankful everything worked out the way it did and she is healthy and baby is healthy and that's all we could ask for!
> 
> AFM... 37 weeks today! Holy moly! Can't believe it.

Congrats to your SIL and your family! 



newlywed2013 said:


> Hubby got the job! Let the craziness begin!

Congrats on getting the job!

AFM: I had a mini freak out earlier and was crying to DH. I'm just feeling overwhelmed with all that still needs to be done and that our kitchen is still not done yet and the house is a mess. Plus I think that I'm starting to realize that I'm actually going to have a baby soon and I have no friggin clue how to take care of a baby!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed-congrats on the ho for your hubby!! :) I know the move will be a pain, but long term it's going to be great for you guys to get your own place again.

Geralyn-sorry your kitchens not finished yet. Try not to stress over it-things will work out, and no ones born knowing how to look after a new baby. You just sort of click one day and find you know how to do it, why they are crying etc, and I'm sure you'll be great . :flower:


----------



## zephyr

cntrygrl said:


> So MamaMac is our only official October bumpkin to deliver already. I checked on her blog, but there aren't any updates on there of how she is doing either.

I cant wait for an update from Mamamac! But those first few weeks with multiples can be extremely tiring. Hubby and I slept for 20 minutes at a time O_O Hopefully everything is okay with them. I wonder if they are home yet?

edit - silly me for some reason I thought she went at 35 weeks..... shes probably not home with them yet then.


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats baby3onboard!


----------



## Elsa50501

newlywed2013 said:


> Hubby got the job! Let the craziness begin!

Great news!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats baby3!!!! Our little group is filling up with babies!!!!

Congrats on hubby's job, Newlywed, that's great news!


----------



## Laelani

How exciting Newlywed! :)


----------



## newlywed2013

So I guess monday we are making the trip (3 hours one way) to check out some apartments, and then moving next weekend, I will be a couple days shy of 37 weeks. Stay in there baby! And I'll still be 1.5 hours from my doctor!


----------



## rbourre

I've been having a lot of pressure in my lower stomach today and my thighs are sore making it hard to get up from sitting down. I hope baby moves or comes in a couple weeks so I am not dealing with this for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## GeralynB

rbourre said:


> I've been having a lot of pressure in my lower stomach today and my thighs are sore making it hard to get up from sitting down. I hope baby moves or comes in a couple weeks so I am not dealing with this for the next 4 weeks.

I had the same thing about a week ago and lasted about a week but he must have moved because it doesn't hurt anymore. I could barely walk


----------



## hopettc3

Alright, I'm posting a bit late, but we've been busy! We had our little boy, Raunek, on Sept 7th at 12:48pm!!! He weighed 5lbs 8oz. He was a little eager to come and I was only 35+2 days. I actually went into labour at 33+5days and had to be ambulanced to the nearest city with a nicu. They were able to slow the contractions down to every 20-30min and I was stuck at 2-3cm for the next week. My contractions started coming every 5min around 9am and while they were getting me ready for my c-section, he decided he wasn't going to wait. I ended up with a vaginal delivery after 2 c-sections!! It was amazing and crazy all at once!! We are so happy!!

Congrats to the other mamas that have had their babies!!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats! Although you didn't say so I'm assuming that all is okay!


----------



## StarBrites

Congratulations hopettc3!
Hope all is well :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulationssss!!!:dance: sounds like he just couldn't wait to meet you, hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## zephyr

Congrats hopettc3!


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Hopettc! Amazing!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations to hopettc3. 

Does anyone else have an OMG moment when you read of a baby being born before 37 weeks? I'm just not ready. When I am I will relax.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats hopettc! 

Great news newlywed - hope you manage to find an apartment.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hopettc3-wow! What a shock that must have been. Congratulations!! :)


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! Sorry I'm so crap at replying, I'm so out of it half the time. :haha:

Congrats Baby3onboard & hopettc3! :happydance:


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats hopettc3!


----------



## Jcliff

I'm jelly of everything popping out their babies! I'm not sure how much more I can walk around like this! Ugh so uncomfortable


----------



## Elsa50501

Yay, congrats on baby Raunek hopettc3 :)!


----------



## Elsa50501

37 weeks! Weight gain slowed (only gained .4 lbs between 34 and 36 weeks). My belly is starting to point down more too. I can eat more and am hungrier, maybe I dropped?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommyberry

Congratulations to hopettc3; Mamamac; whigfield and baby3onboard!!! You must have your hands full already with all the baby grooming.

So sorry I'm unable check here too often or reply to each of you. But like many of you know... everytime I come there is so much to read and I hardly remember what to say to whom. 

Just here to wish you all a safe an peaceful labor & Delivery. I'm going to get induced on the 25th unless baby decides to pop out sooner. Looks like team blue is still strong with 4 baby boys and team pink is still just one little missy.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Elsa - great bump! Sounds like you may have dropped! 

Mommyberry - My due date buddy! I was just thinking of you the other day after your sweep experience and am glad baby is cooking away in there. Sounds like you will have your baby safely in your arms soon then so I wish you all the best and hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## ashaz

Geralyn I remember when I became a first time mom. I felt the same way you did, I didn't know anything. But then u see that sweet face and everything just kicks in. You just do what they need and what you know as a mommy they need. The fear never goes away....I am freaking out with #2 because he is a boy....I cried the other day bc I said I wouldn't know how to wipe him the right way. Agh hormones.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, Hope!!!!! So glad all turned out well in the end, even if a bit early! : )

It makes my day to get on here and see our "babies born" number go up!!!!!!


----------



## Laelani

Oh yay another baby! Congrats! Hope all is well :)


----------



## mommyberry

Loopy Laura - I was thinking of you too! Your little girl is 10 days behind right. Wish mine was too. I somehow have coldfeet since I'm a first time mom too. Hope all goes well for all of us.


----------



## Krippy

I <3 waking up every morning and seeing all these wonderful updates, whether it be babies born or labour watching it is all so exciting! 

I had a 3 days stretch of non-stop tightening, period cramps and pressure. Just my body getting ready I suppose... I want to got past the 26th at least as I want to save that day special for my first born son, we will see I guess. Hope you all are well!


----------



## Loopy Laura

mommyberry said:


> Loopy Laura - I was thinking of you too! Your little girl is 10 days behind right. Wish mine was too. I somehow have coldfeet since I'm a first time mom too. Hope all goes well for all of us.

Thank you! Yes she was measuring 10 days behind at the last scan so I'm assuming she's probably going to be late. I haven't dropped yet as far as I know. You're not alone with the cold feet - I'm like Geralyn and just worried I won't know what to do etc, and of course the labour itself! Very scary but I'm sure all us first time mums will be absolutely fine :thumbup:


----------



## vickyandchick

Elsa- sounds like you have dropped, you have a lovely bump too :)

Mommyberry- wishing you all the best with your induction, hope everything goes smoothly for you:hugs:

Afm I think *think* he might be starting to drop, here's my 38+4 next to 37 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1411223737519-1.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kel21

hopettc3 said:


> Alright, I'm posting a bit late, but we've been busy! We had our little boy, Raunek, on Sept 7th at 12:48pm!!! He weighed 5lbs 8oz. He was a little eager to come and I was only 35+2 days. I actually went into labour at 33+5days and had to be ambulanced to the nearest city with a nicu. They were able to slow the contractions down to every 20-30min and I was stuck at 2-3cm for the next week. My contractions started coming every 5min around 9am and while they were getting me ready for my c-section, he decided he wasn't going to wait. I ended up with a vaginal delivery after 2 c-sections!! It was amazing and crazy all at once!! We are so happy!!
> 
> Congrats to the other mamas that have had their babies!!!

Congrats! 



newlywed2013 said:


> So I guess monday we are making the trip (3 hours one way) to check out some apartments, and then moving next weekend, I will be a couple days shy of 37 weeks. Stay in there baby! And I'll still be 1.5 hours from my doctor!

Good luck and glad he got the job!



rbourre said:


> I've been having a lot of pressure in my lower stomach today and my thighs are sore making it hard to get up from sitting down. I hope baby moves or comes in a couple weeks so I am not dealing with this for the next 4 weeks.

Hope he moves for you :hugs:



Elsa50501 said:


> 37 weeks! Weight gain slowed (only gained .4 lbs between 34 and 36 weeks). My belly is starting to point down more too. I can eat more and am hungrier, maybe I dropped?

Sounds like he dropped! Woohoo! 



Krippy said:


> I <3 waking up every morning and seeing all these wonderful updates, whether it be babies born or labour watching it is all so exciting!
> 
> I had a 3 days stretch of non-stop tightening, period cramps and pressure. Just my body getting ready I suppose... I want to got past the 26th at least as I want to save that day special for my first born son, we will see I guess. Hope you all are well!

Hope baby stays put for you!



vickyandchick said:


> Elsa- sounds like you have dropped, you have a lovely bump too :)
> 
> Mommyberry- wishing you all the best with your induction, hope everything goes smoothly for you:hugs:
> 
> Afm I think *think* he might be starting to drop, here's my 38+4 next to 37 weeks...

Great bump picks, it does look like it is getting a little lower.


----------



## kel21

NIPPLE STIMULATION WORKS! *DON'T DO IT* 
So i ended up in the hospital last night with contractions that had gone from 4 mins apart 30 seconds long to every minute and a half 2 mins long and way more intense over the hours. Sounds like the real thing huh? I thought so too! Felt like the real thing. It was not :( All i got for all of that was a sore body and lots of teasing from my dh and family. 

My dr at my last appt suggested doing nipple stimulation but did not give me any guidelines. So after a couple of days of using my hands on and off and actually getting some Contractions i decided to go online and see about better ways of doing it. That is where i got the brilliant idea to use my hand pump. Boy did that work! 

The midwife told me the dr should not have suggested it, it releases oxytocin which causes contractions but there is no way to control how much oxytocin is released!

So long story short, be careful. Lol. Ugh!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Wow Kel-thanks for the warning! Must have been disappointing for you. Hopefully baby will come soon for you.


----------



## vickyandchick

kel21 said:


> NIPPLE STIMULATION WORKS! *DON'T DO IT*
> So i ended up in the hospital last night with contractions that had gone from 4 mins apart 30 seconds long to every minute and a half 2 mins long and way more intense over the hours. Sounds like the real thing huh? I thought so too! Felt like the real thing. It was not :( All i got for all of that was a sore body and lots of teasing from my dh and family.
> 
> My dr at my last appt suggested doing nipple stimulation but did not give me any guidelines. So after a couple of days of using my hands on and off and actually getting some Contractions i decided to go online and see about better ways of doing it. That is where i got the brilliant idea to use my hand pump. Boy did that work!
> 
> The midwife told me the dr should not have suggested it, it releases oxytocin which causes contractions but there is no way to control how much oxytocin is released!
> 
> So long story short, be careful. Lol. Ugh!

I was literally just doing this but mine are wayyy too sensitive to try it for too long, kinda glad now!


----------



## newlywed2013

my belly today is like half the size it was yesterday, I have felt her move, just not sure where she's hiding? Do you guys think she's dropped or what?

pic with the black tee pulled up was yesterday, other pic is today.
 



Attached Files:







0919141924.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7









0920140839.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rbourre

I'm definitely nesting today. I woke up and felt the need to get everything done. I went to the grocery store to pick up a few things and came home and cooked. I made a big batch of spaghetti sauce and divided it into 3, 2 shepherds pies, carrot muffins and oatmeal chocolate chip muffins. I've also done a bunch of laundry and dishes. I still want to get the floors all cleaned and finish packing hospital bags. I also need to finish getting the nursery ready (been using it for some storage), wash the rest of his clothes and hopefully organize the closets. That might have to wait for tomorrow though, my feet are getting pretty sore.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> I'm definitely nesting today. I woke up and felt the need to get everything done. I went to the grocery store to pick up a few things and came home and cooked. I made a big batch of spaghetti sauce and divided it into 3, 2 shepherds pies, carrot muffins and oatmeal chocolate chip muffins. I've also done a bunch of laundry and dishes. I still want to get the floors all cleaned and finish packing hospital bags. I also need to finish getting the nursery ready (been using it for some storage), wash the rest of his clothes and hopefully organize the closets. That might have to wait for tomorrow though, my feet are getting pretty sore.

I'm right there with you!! It hit me this morning that tomorrow is only a month away from our scheduled c-section. So we have a month AT THE MOST! I panicked a bit lol, and have been cleaning like a mad woman all day.


----------



## Elsa50501

Vivkyandchick looks lower now and so cute!

Kel thanks for the info about the nipples lol. 

Rbourre same here about nesting. Getting things from our shower last week put in the nursery today. Put together the cosleeper bassinet but still need to do the crib in the nursery. Can't kick the urge to wash those baby clothes ( the 0-3 month ones) and all those sheets/blankets.

Newlywed it does look smaller today. Sometimes my l.o. moves toward my spine and bump gets all softish. Maybe that's where she's moving, who knows. 

I think my L.O. is going to be big. I got video of what i hope was her thigh moving like a gear. It was THICK. Hope I can fit this baby out without a struggle when it's time!


----------



## ashaz

Newlywed - Congrats and it does look like you have dropped. 
Hopettc - congrats on your arrival!
Rbourre - I hear you about the nesting. I went to the store today and made 10 bags of frozen crock pot meals. After working for a little bit I am on my way back down to make some meatloaf that I can freeze. 

The contractions seem to be getting stronger but just don't want to go in again only to find out that I haven't dilated; however, they said if I show every 3-5 mins again they would just do the C-section. Just really want to wait to Monday when I am 37 weeks....agh.


----------



## Elsa50501

Good luck ashaz! Hope baby cooperates with you!


----------



## newlywed2013

ashaz said:


> Newlywed - Congrats and it does look like you have dropped.
> Hopettc - congrats on your arrival!
> Rbourre - I hear you about the nesting. I went to the store today and made 10 bags of frozen crock pot meals. After working for a little bit I am on my way back down to make some meatloaf that I can freeze.
> 
> The contractions seem to be getting stronger but just don't want to go in again only to find out that I haven't dilated; however, they said if I show every 3-5 mins again they would just do the C-section. Just really want to wait to Monday when I am 37 weeks....agh.

good luck!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Good luck ashaz, hope baby hangs in there till Monday!:hugs:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck ashaz! :flower: 

I thought things were happening last night. Strongest BH yet that kept coming and going...sadly they did the going bit in the end!! :-(

I ate fresh pineapple, rubbed clary sage oil on bump, dtd, did squats and even asked baby nicely the day before too!


----------



## newlywed2013

My water just broke!


----------



## SisterRose

Oh no newlywed?! and congrats too!? i don't know! would have been nice for baby to cook another week longer. I hope everything goes okay for you and keep us updated. These October babies really don't want to wait! x


----------



## vickyandchick

newlywed2013 said:


> My water just broke!

Oh my goodness! I hope everything goes well:hugs: she's obviously anxious to meet you!


----------



## Elsa50501

newlywed2013 said:


> My water just broke!

Wow, good luck. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Good luck newlywed! 

Ashaz - hope baby stays put until Monday for you.


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks ladies! got all settled in. cervix too high to check, taking pitocin.


----------



## newlywed2013

newlywed2013 said:


> Thanks ladies! got all settled in. cervix too high to check, taking pitocin.

* talking pitocin


----------



## Laelani

Good luck ashaz and newlywed!!!


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> My water just broke!

Oh wow! Good luck!

Ashaz hope you are doing well!

Sorry things seemed to stop for you yoyo!


----------



## Krippy

Oh wow... Exciting morning! Good luck everyone!


----------



## whigfield

Eeek, more babies on their way! Good luck ashaz and newlywed! :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Newlywed!! Gosh it's all happening now honey! Good luck :)

Thanks Kel-let's hope our babies are soon :flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Goodluck Newlywed and ashaz!


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks everyone! Super slow going. They started me on a pill to start ripening my cervix and let me order food!


----------



## SisterRose

Hoping things start to quicken up for you newlywed! But don't forget to enjoy your experience and try to rest up before labour begins :) xx


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Good luck newlywed. I hope baby does not keep you waiting too long.


----------



## ashaz

newlywed - can't wait to hear updates. 

AFM: went in last night. Contractions extremely strong and every 3-5 minutes. They still wanted to try to stop them but again b/c of my heart condition couldn't give me terbutaline (sp?). So they gave morphine, Zofran and fluids. Of course as expected my stupid cervix doesn't dilate. They said they still want me to try to hang in as long as I can but I think that they know what an effort it is now to be contracting the way I have been for over a week. They gave me ambien last night to try to sleep but the contractions kept waking me up. They are going to talk with the lead doctor to see if they can move the csection up (scheduled now for 10-7-14). Agh - so frustrated. I want my baby to cook longer but this is really hard! :cry:


----------



## Jcliff

Wow early! Hope all is smooth for you


----------



## Jcliff

And I'm jealous they let you order food, I basically couldn't eat for the two days I was in labor!


----------



## ljo1984

Why can't you eat?? You need to eat to have energy for labour :-/ madness lol. Here both times they asked if I'd been eating for energy levels (although personally I can't face food in labour).


----------



## newlywed2013

I get to eat again! 1.5 min. Contractions about 5 min, apart. 
I get to eat because my blood sugar keeps dropping. They don't like you to eat in case of an emergency c section in case they have to put you under so you don't vomit and choke


----------



## sprite30

Wow what a super exciting day it's been I feel like I missed so much. Congrats to hopettc3

hope all goes well newlywed a bit early but very much exciting. Glad dh got the job and it'll be exciting to look for an apartment and get settled in with new baby is anew apartment. Glad your able to eat. That would be the hardest thing for me ...I'd need to eat for energy. But I understand the whole emergency csection debate it makes sense just seems horrible. 

Ashaz, omg 10/7 with contractions that so much torture. How many weeks are you now? Is 10/7 40 weeks or 37... Bless your heart lady I would be miserable, I was getting gas pains and that was painful enough let along actual contractions. The things we go through for these babies. Ouch

Good luck yoyo trying to bring on labor. Hopefully all your attempts will prove rewarding and I had a good laugh at the bit about you even asked the baby nicely. I really wish it was that easy.

Oh wow kel21 thanks for the warning about nipple stimulation. We haven't gotten to the point of trying to bring on labor but most people I talk to laugh and say don't bother that they've tried everything and nothing works.

Afm, I had a super exciting weekend. My sister has been on the waiting list for a kidney transplant for over 3 years and she got a call on sat that she was a primary for a donation of a young man who passed away. Unfortunately she went thru the whole process and in the final stages they determined that the kidney wasn't healthy enough for donation but it was a whirlwind for is. And a great trial run for us to get bags packed and her kids stuff sorted. She's very sad about it not working out but I keep telling her to keep positive thoughts because now it's only a matter of time.

Personally tho I've been having increasing mucus and cm...it's starting to be more clear and mucusy if that makes sense but no blood yet. I've been having increased pressure and ever have some stabbing pains off and on again, they laid off for a couple weeks then started up again Saturday. So I'm very excited for my appt on Tuesday to see if I've dilated anymore.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Wow! I missed a lot today!

Ashaz, how miserable! I hope something gets sorted VERY soon!

Newlywed--how exciting! FXd all goes well, and your sweet LO is ready to meet the world, early or not! : )

Sprite--I'm so sorry about the transplant let down for your sister. Praying she stays healthy and safe until the surgery can happen! A friend of mine had that happen to her twice before she was finally able to receive a transplant. It's so heartbreaking to have your hopes up and then dashed.

I know I've missed other updates on here, but I hope everyone is doing well! Keep popping out those babies, ladies! Lol it gives me motivation for the next month! (My c-section is scheduled exactly one month from today!!) : )


----------



## newlywed2013

As of an hour ago, 2cm, 80%effaced, going to find out if we can start pitocin and iv pain, meds. I just want sleep :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww, Newlywed, thinking of you! Hope you can get some good rest before she gets ready to make her appearance!


----------



## ashaz

sprite30 said:


> Wow what a super exciting day it's been I feel like I missed so much. Congrats to hopettc3
> 
> hope all goes well newlywed a bit early but very much exciting. Glad dh got the job and it'll be exciting to look for an apartment and get settled in with new baby is anew apartment. Glad your able to eat. That would be the hardest thing for me ...I'd need to eat for energy. But I understand the whole emergency csection debate it makes sense just seems horrible.
> 
> Ashaz, omg 10/7 with contractions that so much torture. How many weeks are you now? Is 10/7 40 weeks or 37... Bless your heart lady I would be miserable, I was getting gas pains and that was painful enough let along actual contractions. The things we go through for these babies. Ouch
> 
> Good luck yoyo trying to bring on labor. Hopefully all your attempts will prove rewarding and I had a good laugh at the bit about you even asked the baby nicely. I really wish it was that easy.
> 
> Oh wow kel21 thanks for the warning about nipple stimulation. We haven't gotten to the point of trying to bring on labor but most people I talk to laugh and say don't bother that they've tried everything and nothing works.
> 
> Afm, I had a super exciting weekend. My sister has been on the waiting list for a kidney transplant for over 3 years and she got a call on sat that she was a primary for a donation of a young man who passed away. Unfortunately she went thru the whole process and in the final stages they determined that the kidney wasn't healthy enough for donation but it was a whirlwind for is. And a great trial run for us to get bags packed and her kids stuff sorted. She's very sad about it not working out but I keep telling her to keep positive thoughts because now it's only a matter of time.
> 
> Personally tho I've been having increasing mucus and cm...it's starting to be more clear and mucusy if that makes sense but no blood yet. I've been having increased pressure and ever have some stabbing pains off and on again, they laid off for a couple weeks then started up again Saturday. So I'm very excited for my appt on Tuesday to see if I've dilated anymore.

Bummer about your sister but it has to be a great sign that she is so high up on the list. :happydance:



SoBlessedMama said:


> Wow! I missed a lot today!
> 
> Ashaz, how miserable! I hope something gets sorted VERY soon!
> 
> Newlywed--how exciting! FXd all goes well, and your sweet LO is ready to meet the world, early or not! : )
> 
> Sprite--I'm so sorry about the transplant let down for your sister. Praying she stays healthy and safe until the surgery can happen! A friend of mine had that happen to her twice before she was finally able to receive a transplant. It's so heartbreaking to have your hopes up and then dashed.
> 
> I know I've missed other updates on here, but I hope everyone is doing well! Keep popping out those babies, ladies! Lol it gives me motivation for the next month! (My c-section is scheduled exactly one month from today!!) : )

1month....eeck so close!



newlywed2013 said:


> As of an hour ago, 2cm, 80%effaced, going to find out if we can start pitocin and iv pain, meds. I just want sleep :(

Hang in there momma, you are doing great. Get whatever energy you need. Can't wait to hear updates


----------



## ljo1984

They very rarely put you fully under here, even in emergency they try go spinal over anything else so suppose it's just another difference.


----------



## Jcliff

Same thing happened with me newlywed when I had my dd. Water broke, no progression for two days. Got to 6cm, had epidural that only worked on one side. Baby's heartrate was dropping so I had ESec after 46 hours. Awful. I hope it's easier for you and things start to move along!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sprite - that must have been an emotional roller coaster and disappointing the transplant couldn't go ahead.

Newlywed - hang in there, you will meet her soon!


----------



## vickyandchick

Newlywed- hope she puts in an appearance soon:hugs:

Sprite- how upsetting they couldn't go through with the transplant, hope they find a new donor soon:flower:

Today I've had stabbing pains and a lot of pressure from my fat headed child. Went food shopping this morning and have been having tightenings on and off, some slightly painful others not, and persistent backache.
Also felt like I've been leaking a little, woke up this morning with a wet spot at the front and back of my knickers:wacko: lord knows how it got there though!

Gearing myself up to have a madras for lunch so will see if that helps:thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sprite-so sorry for your sisters disappointment. You sound a lovely positive person for her though with your encouraging words. I'm sure that helps her loads :flower: 

Newlywed-thinking of you and hope your doing ok and making progress.

Vickyandchick-hope the madras works for you!!


----------



## kel21

sprite30 said:


> Wow what a super exciting day it's been I feel like I missed so much. Congrats to hopettc3
> 
> hope all goes well newlywed a bit early but very much exciting. Glad dh got the job and it'll be exciting to look for an apartment and get settled in with new baby is anew apartment. Glad your able to eat. That would be the hardest thing for me ...I'd need to eat for energy. But I understand the whole emergency csection debate it makes sense just seems horrible.
> 
> Ashaz, omg 10/7 with contractions that so much torture. How many weeks are you now? Is 10/7 40 weeks or 37... Bless your heart lady I would be miserable, I was getting gas pains and that was painful enough let along actual contractions. The things we go through for these babies. Ouch
> 
> Good luck yoyo trying to bring on labor. Hopefully all your attempts will prove rewarding and I had a good laugh at the bit about you even asked the baby nicely. I really wish it was that easy.
> 
> Oh wow kel21 thanks for the warning about nipple stimulation. We haven't gotten to the point of trying to bring on labor but most people I talk to laugh and say don't bother that they've tried everything and nothing works.
> 
> Afm, I had a super exciting weekend. My sister has been on the waiting list for a kidney transplant for over 3 years and she got a call on sat that she was a primary for a donation of a young man who passed away. Unfortunately she went thru the whole process and in the final stages they determined that the kidney wasn't healthy enough for donation but it was a whirlwind for is. And a great trial run for us to get bags packed and her kids stuff sorted. She's very sad about it not working out but I keep telling her to keep positive thoughts because now it's only a matter of time.
> 
> Personally tho I've been having increasing mucus and cm...it's starting to be more clear and mucusy if that makes sense but no blood yet. I've been having increased pressure and ever have some stabbing pains off and on again, they laid off for a couple weeks then started up again Saturday. So I'm very excited for my appt on Tuesday to see if I've dilated anymore.

Sorry about your sister! Hope it's not too much longer! 



newlywed2013 said:


> As of an hour ago, 2cm, 80%effaced, going to find out if we can start pitocin and iv pain, meds. I just want sleep :(

I hope you got some sleep! Can't wait for an update! 



vickyandchick said:


> Newlywed- hope she puts in an appearance soon:hugs:
> 
> Sprite- how upsetting they couldn't go through with the transplant, hope they find a new donor soon:flower:
> 
> Today I've had stabbing pains and a lot of pressure from my fat headed child. Went food shopping this morning and have been having tightenings on and off, some slightly painful others not, and persistent backache.
> Also felt like I've been leaking a little, woke up this morning with a wet spot at the front and back of my knickers:wacko: lord knows how it got there though!
> 
> Gearing myself up to have a madras for lunch so will see if that helps:thumbup:

Gl! I have no idea what a madras is but i hope it works :)

Yesterday I woke up and had a ton of energy. I got some good cleaning done, and was having some contractions for most of the morning. I fooled myself into thinking this could be it. But of course it was not. Went to bed last night after a pretty good contraction, but slept through the night. Woke up to a contraction at 4:30 and couldn't get back to sleep. Still having them on and off. I am so over this. Either go into labor or quit hurting! Lol. I am so impatient!


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed-- How exciting your little girl will be here soon. Hoping you can get the pitocin and pain relief you need to get some rest.

Sprite-- Like the other ladies have said that is such a whirlwind of emotions, but you're right at least you know now that she is higher on the list and it will be no time.

Ashaz-- Sorry you've been in so much pain lately. Hoping the doctors can figure out the best method for you and for baby.

Yoyo & Kel -- How are you two making out?

AFM-- Nothing really happening over here. I'm pretty sure my little guy has dropped as my heartburn is almost nonexistant and I was able to sleep a bit better. There was a woman that gave birth to her fourth child at the local grocery store last week.


----------



## sprite30

Thank you for all the well wishes ladies. Sorry to here about your friend,soblessedmama. but glad they eventually got one. My sister was called once before for a possible donation she was the backup then and the primary ended up getting the kidney so we've been thru some heart ache before which made this time alittle easier to handle. She is on dialysis so now and that is working out well we just patiently wait. My aunt keeps saying that god has a plan and I can't help but hang onto that even tho we aren't very religious. But yes ashaz, it is a bit of a relief to know she's high on the list now and since the dialysis is working and she's exhausted all her options with a living donor we wait partiently because we wouldn't want to wish harm on anyone just for her benefit. 

Vicky, thanks I hope so too and good luck today I can't help but get excited when I have pains but then I'm like kel21 thinking oh mean either come on fully or stay away lol. If you notice anymore leaking tho maybe you should call in to ur doc to see if they can check, that would worry me a bit. 

Aww newlywed that's so exciting but like jcliff said sometimes the inductions can take awhile but hope you get the pita in and pain relief and be comfortable waiting at least. 

Cntrygrl, hopefully the lack of heart burn is a good sign. Come to think of it I haven't had any all this weekend either but I'm don't think I dropped.


----------



## RcdM

ashaz said:


> Geralyn I remember when I became a first time mom. I felt the same way you did, I didn't know anything. But then u see that sweet face and everything just kicks in. You just do what they need and what you know as a mommy they need. The fear never goes away....I am freaking out with #2 because he is a boy....I cried the other day bc I said I wouldn't know how to wipe him the right way. Agh hormones.

I agree! And sometimes you won't know what you're doing or what to do but you eventually figure it out and will know your baby better than anyone else. But it does take some trial and error, and that's okay and totally normal! They say as long as your baby is alive by the end of the day, you've done your job. :) 

And Ashaz I feel the exact same way about having a boy! I have my daughter and know nothing about boys and cleaning their parts and getting circumcised and all that haha. I told DH it's his turn because he would always make me do stuff for our dd because he said she's a girl so I should be doing it. 

Good luck newlywed, and hang in there! Excited for you!

I've been crampy this weekend, like period cramps. I figure that's normal about now? Part of me hopes I go into labor before my section just to experience it, but I don't want my baby born any earlier than my section date! Maybe I can go into labor that morning haha. Also today my side feels like I pulled a muscle, like RL pains all over again. I'm starting to feel more and more ready for him to be here! Which is good because just a few weeks ago I was wishing he could stay in for another 6 months. I'm also starting to think about all the things I'll be able to do again once I'm not pregnant, and while I haven't felt like I missed anything up to this point, I'm getting a little antsy to get back in shape, go back to yoga, wear cute fall clothes, and even just roll over in bed without feeling like a beached whale. 

My SIL is doing well, her baby is 4 days old now and so cute! Although she's having a hard time breastfeeding. He seems to be latching and will nurse for sometimes up to an hour, but her nipples are really really sore and scabbed. I told her that it can be normal for it to hurt in the beginning but to make sure he has a good latch because that can cause a lot of the pain if he doesn't have enough of the nipple in his mouth. She met with an LC in the hospital but said it's not helping with the pain and she's really stressed. She's tried pumping but not getting any milk, which I told her can be normal too because my milk didn't come in until like the 4th day. I hate that the world makes breastfeeding seem so glamorous and that it should simple and natural from day 1. It makes FTMs feel like they're doing something wrong when it's not going perfectly. So if I could give any advice for you FTMs it would be just know that breastfeeding can be hard at first! But it's worth it so just seek as much help as you can in the beginning if you are struggling, and it is common to struggle! Give yourself about 2 weeks to really figure things out. Until then, know that stress or frustration or worry is normal and it will take you and baby some time to settle into a routine.


----------



## kiki28

37 weeks for me today :) full term yay :D


----------



## ljo1984

RcdM said:


> ashaz said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn I remember when I became a first time mom. I felt the same way you did, I didn't know anything. But then u see that sweet face and everything just kicks in. You just do what they need and what you know as a mommy they need. The fear never goes away....I am freaking out with #2 because he is a boy....I cried the other day bc I said I wouldn't know how to wipe him the right way. Agh hormones.
> 
> I agree! And sometimes you won't know what you're doing or what to do but you eventually figure it out and will know your baby better than anyone else. But it does take some trial and error, and that's okay and totally normal! They say as long as your baby is alive by the end of the day, you've done your job. :)
> 
> And Ashaz I feel the exact same way about having a boy! I have my daughter and know nothing about boys and cleaning their parts and getting circumcised and all that haha. I told DH it's his turn because he would always make me do stuff for our dd because he said she's a girl so I should be doing it.
> 
> Good luck newlywed, and hang in there! Excited for you!
> 
> I've been crampy this weekend, like period cramps. I figure that's normal about now? Part of me hopes I go into labor before my section just to experience it, but I don't want my baby born any earlier than my section date! Maybe I can go into labor that morning haha. Also today my side feels like I pulled a muscle, like RL pains all over again. I'm starting to feel more and more ready for him to be here! Which is good because just a few weeks ago I was wishing he could stay in for another 6 months. I'm also starting to think about all the things I'll be able to do again once I'm not pregnant, and while I haven't felt like I missed anything up to this point, I'm getting a little antsy to get back in shape, go back to yoga, wear cute fall clothes, and even just roll over in bed without feeling like a beached whale.
> 
> My SIL is doing well, her baby is 4 days old now and so cute! Although she's having a hard time breastfeeding. He seems to be latching and will nurse for sometimes up to an hour, but her nipples are really really sore and scabbed. I told her that it can be normal for it to hurt in the beginning but to make sure he has a good latch because that can cause a lot of the pain if he doesn't have enough of the nipple in his mouth. She met with an LC in the hospital but said it's not helping with the pain and she's really stressed. She's tried pumping but not getting any milk, which I told her can be normal too because my milk didn't come in until like the 4th day. I hate that the world makes breastfeeding seem so glamorous and that it should simple and natural from day 1. It makes FTMs feel like they're doing something wrong when it's not going perfectly. So if I could give any advice for you FTMs it would be just know that breastfeeding can be hard at first! But it's worth it so just seek as much help as you can in the beginning if you are struggling, and it is common to struggle! Give yourself about 2 weeks to really figure things out. Until then, know that stress or frustration or worry is normal and it will take you and baby some time to settle into a routine.Click to expand...

Bless her! BF is mega hard for them first 6 weeks! There's so much that's normal and books don't tell you! Soreness normal (urgh not looking forward to that bit :-( ), cluster feeding (which leads to mums feeling baby's not getting anything when really it's just getting you to make more), growth spurts, pumping (how some can pump hardly anything and leads them to think there not making anything when really pumps just don't work out for all mums). I think you have to be quite determined to keep going cause it is so hard work. I nearly gave up with my first, but I was too stubborn on myself lol. And I'm glad I did! First of all formula is bloody expensive!!! And I'm too lazy to be washing/sterilising/making up bottles all the time ha ha, and obviously the health benifits. 

Oh another thing I just thought of which seems to be missed or dismissed quite easily without looking is tongue ties, there so common and a big cause of latch problems, don't know what it's like in the US but it's sometimes hard to get a confirmed diagnosis or quick treatment here and I have a friend who had to go private for it diagnosing and snipping and my SIL fought for weeks on end before finally getting to see a specialist but by that point her supply was ruined and he was used to bottles from expressing as he couldn't latch :-(


----------



## newlywed2013

She's here and doing great! will post birth story layer :) no problems breathing, has hardly cried, even for shots! She's perfect! 6 lbs 10.5 Oz, 20 in long, born at 10:51 am


----------



## StarBrites

Oh congratulations sweetie! Glad she is doing great :)


----------



## kel21

Congrats newlywed! Glad she is doing well!


----------



## SisterRose

congrats newlywed! x


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Newlywed!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats newlywed! 

Thanks for the breastfeeding tips RcdM and Ljo!


----------



## ljo1984

Congratulations. X


----------



## lauraemily17

Congratulations newlywed!


----------



## mommyberry

Hearty congratulations newlywed!!! So glad the little girl is doing well!


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations Newlywed!!!!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww newlywed! Congrats!! :)


----------



## ashaz

So excited for you newlywed! What a little blessing!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations newlywed, so glad she is doing so well :D x


----------



## sprite30

Aww congratulations newlywed. Such tiny babies so far. I'm so not used to that all the babies I've been around were at least 9 lbs when born, that makes me a bit nervous.

I'm so excited now I'm totally ready for baby to just be here and not have to work. Work has been so slow today and I'm totally over it, I've been doing laundry all day ...washed all the towels, bedding and throws because I know once baby is here ill just want to enjoy her, I agree with you rcdm, I'm looking forward to getting into a routine with her. Going on walks before the weather gets too cold and losing this gut lol


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats newlywed!!


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats newlywed :)


----------



## RcdM

ljo1984 said:


> Bless her! BF is mega hard for them first 6 weeks! There's so much that's normal and books don't tell you! Soreness normal (urgh not looking forward to that bit :-( ), cluster feeding (which leads to mums feeling baby's not getting anything when really it's just getting you to make more), growth spurts, pumping (how some can pump hardly anything and leads them to think there not making anything when really pumps just don't work out for all mums). I think you have to be quite determined to keep going cause it is so hard work. I nearly gave up with my first, but I was too stubborn on myself lol. And I'm glad I did! First of all formula is bloody expensive!!! And I'm too lazy to be washing/sterilising/making up bottles all the time ha ha, and obviously the health benifits.
> 
> Oh another thing I just thought of which seems to be missed or dismissed quite easily without looking is tongue ties, there so common and a big cause of latch problems, don't know what it's like in the US but it's sometimes hard to get a confirmed diagnosis or quick treatment here and I have a friend who had to go private for it diagnosing and snipping and my SIL fought for weeks on end before finally getting to see a specialist but by that point her supply was ruined and he was used to bottles from expressing as he couldn't latch :-(

Aww yes definitely! It's funny she was talking to me about how she's struggling and I was thinking... yep that's all normal... and now I am totally reminded of what I have to look forward to in 2 weeks! Haha I had forgotten how rough it can be at first. But that's something I told her too - you will get past this stage and it won't be like this forever, and soon enough you'll have forgotten how hard it was at first. 

I'm not sure if they looked at him for tongue tie issues. If she continues to struggle I will mention it to her!

OMG congrats newlywed!!! That's so great she's doing so well! And if I remember right your hubby had a feeling she was going to come early, looks like he was right! That's crazy. Can't wait to hear your birth story! And I bet you are so excited because I know you've been dealing with GD... order yourself a big cinnamon roll! haha


----------



## staceymxxx

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Laelani

Oh yay, congrats newlywed!!! :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, newlywed!!!!!!!


----------



## rbourre

Congrats newlywed. 

I can't help but feel slightly jealous when I see people having their babies even though I want him to wait until at least Saturday. I'm so anxious to meet him and not be pregnant anymore. There's been so many babies born on the due date group I am on on Facebook.


----------



## sprite30

Hanging in there Stacey, I have my 38 weeks appt tomorrow morning and I'm looking forward to seeing If I'm dilated anymore then the 1 cm I was last week. how are things with you?

I had a great conversation with my 5 yo niece tonight. She wasn't sure if she should be afraid for me or not . She started off by trying to feel the baby she saw my stomach move and must have thought oh wow wanna see if I can feel it. So she comes over to me with her hands on my stomach and says I think your gonna have your baby in 1 week and the doctor has a knife ready and I was like I hope he doesn't. And she looked at me just so confused like well how else is that baby coming out then lol and then she felt her kick and was like "what her foot is right there?"...is she upside down? And I was just laughing ..I said yes, when she's ready to come out she turns her head down and gets ready and if she doesn't go head down then the doctor needs to use his knife, and apparently that she understood. She looked at my sister and said is that why the doctor used a knife for me, because I wasn't head down. And my sister said yep. We went on like this for a good 10 minutes....she's so confused. I was waiting for her to ask from where the baby is coming out.....but she didn't LOL


----------



## kel21

rbourre said:


> Congrats newlywed.
> 
> I can't help but feel slightly jealous when I see people having their babies even though I want him to wait until at least Saturday. I'm so anxious to meet him and not be pregnant anymore. There's been so many babies born on the due date group I am on on Facebook.

I hear you! I don't want him to come out before he is ready, but i want him to be ready now! Lol



sprite30 said:


> Hanging in there Stacey, I have my 38 weeks appt tomorrow morning and I'm looking forward to seeing If I'm dilated anymore then the 1 cm I was last week. how are things with you?
> 
> I had a great conversation with my 5 yo niece tonight. She wasn't sure if she should be afraid for me or not . She started off by trying to feel the baby she saw my stomach move and must have thought oh wow wanna see if I can feel it. So she comes over to me with her hands on my stomach and says I think your gonna have your baby in 1 week and the doctor has a knife ready and I was like I hope he doesn't. And she looked at me just so confused like well how else is that baby coming out then lol and then she felt her kick and was like "what her foot is right there?"...is she upside down? And I was just laughing ..I said yes, when she's ready to come out she turns her head down and gets ready and if she doesn't go head down then the doctor needs to use his knife, and apparently that she understood. She looked at my sister and said is that why the doctor used a knife for me, because I wasn't head down. And my sister said yep. We went on like this for a good 10 minutes....she's so confused. I was waiting for her to ask from where the baby is coming out.....but she didn't LOL

Too cute! My 8 year old thought they come out of a woman's butt! Lol. No idea where he got that idea. Gl at your appt tomorrow! 



staceymxxx said:


> How is everyone doing? xx

Doing pretty good here, how are you doing? :)


----------



## zephyr

Haha sprite kids are so funny! My 5 year old son asked me where the baby comes out the other day and I didn't know what to say to him so I told him I have to push the baby out like a big giant poo! He laughed a lot and that answer was enough thankfully! 

The baby has stayed completely off my pubic bone and has dropped im sure. I'll find out tomorrow. My bump dropped lower again today and I've been quite achy and crampy with more tightenings. 
I really have no idea if I will go before my due date or not, ive always gone over but all this stuff has started earlier so who knows.

As long as I get my grocery shopping done tonight I don't care! Still not in a hurry for baby to arrive any time soon but if it did, it would be a nice surprise.


----------



## Jcliff

My c section is scheduled for the 30th if he doesn't show before then. I'm hoping he makes an appearance like now. I can barley walk!!


----------



## kiki28

Congrats newlywed :D

We are off to get the last few baby bits this morning :)


----------



## ljo1984

3 more days and my friend is here from NZ then this baby can do what it likes eeeeeek!! 
Had MW visit last night 3/5 engaged, everything fine. Gave me info sheet on sweeps and induction, shoved it in back of my file lol, no thank you!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations newlywed!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-I feel the same!! So many people due around the same time have had their babies now-I want to go into labour!! I'm going to be dancing for joy when I finally do :haha:


----------



## Elsa50501

kel21 said:


> Too cute! My 8 year old thought they come out of a woman's butt! Lol. No idea where he got that idea. Gl at your appt tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? xx
> 
> Doing pretty good here, how are you doing? :)Click to expand...

Kel, everything he puts in his belly comes out his butt, lol so it is the only exit he can conceptualize haha.


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol my 4 year old nephew thought that the baby will be coming out my mouth. I had to laugh. 

I have my appointment this Thursday it will be interesting to see if I've dialated or engaged at all. I also have to remember to ask how far past my due date they'll let me go. My pubic bone is so sore already and by the end of the day I can barely walk. Let alone I'd like the constant burning pain in my lower ribs to stop from him pushing and rubbing against them.


----------



## kel21

Elsa50501 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Too cute! My 8 year old thought they come out of a woman's butt! Lol. No idea where he got that idea. Gl at your appt tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? xx
> 
> Doing pretty good here, how are you doing? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Kel, everything he puts in his belly comes out his butt, lol so it is the only exit he can conceptualize haha.Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of that! Lol. Makes sense!


----------



## sprite30

kel21 said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Too cute! My 8 year old thought they come out of a woman's butt! Lol. No idea where he got that idea. Gl at your appt tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? xx
> 
> Doing pretty good here, how are you doing? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Kel, everything he puts in his belly comes out his butt, lol so it is the only exit he can conceptualize haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I hadn't thought of that! Lol. Makes sense!Click to expand...

Hahah too cute. Kids are hilarious


----------



## sprite30

I had my 38 week appt this morning still dilated 1cm he didn't comment on the effacement like the last doc did but he said I'm not engaged yet so could be any day could be another 2 weeks. He didn't mention anything about induction of stripping of membranes but well have him for our next appt next Monday too so well see what happens then. 

So nothing exciting here, dh is still making plans for this weekend. I don't know I guess he thinks I'm super women or something like I really want to go out for a business dinner and he just took a deposit on one of his rental properties and the family wants to move in for oct 1st so he has to go over and paint and clean and stuff and I was like geez that could not have been worse timing...I'm trying to clear my schedule not fill it up lol


----------



## newlywed2013

I am actually jealous of you guys because it took so much to soften and dilate my cervix 

Okay so here's the short version. I woke up at 230 am Saturday feeling really nauseous, so I got up, went to the bathroom, tossed and turned in bed, around 3 I got up to get a drink And my water broke! It was so gross andmade such a mess! We made it out the door by 4 and were at the er at 530. They got be checked in, confirmed it was my waters, and started m monitoring me. When they checked me around 8am, my cervix was so high he couldn't find it. Early afternoon they started me on a pill to soften my cervix. I had to take 3 doses
of it! They kept checking me, it took for hours to go from 1 and 60% to 1.5 and 70%, and another 4 to 2cm and 80! They had me on the monitors 2 hours and off 2 hours and I went crazy on them, I just wanted to move around! They went to bring me a Firth fuse of meds around 8pm, but m my contractions were so strong she decided not to give it. . They gave me iv pain meds around 11, at 2 they started an epidural and pitocin, and I slept off and o
n until 6 they checked me at 10 cm! I didn't feel ready to push so e let my body get her down. My epidural stated to wear off so we pushed for 1.5 hours and she was born at 10:51am! She's great! Having some issues with feeding , waiting for laction consultant to come by.


----------



## calm

Had my twins, will update as soon as i can XXXX


----------



## mommyberry

Congrats Calm!!!

Newlywed - So it took nearly 32hours for your precious to come out after your water broke right! I'm just scared I wouldn't know when water breaks and it takes me 1.5 hrs to reach my hospital. I'm hoping all goes smoothly for me.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats Calm! 

Newlywed - sounds long and difficult but it must feel good to have her in your arms finally. I'm sure the feeding will work out and I understand it's perfectly normal to have problems initially. Congrats!


----------



## SisterRose

congrats calm!!


----------



## newlywed2013

mommyberry said:


> Congrats Calm!!!
> 
> Newlywed - So it took nearly 32hours for your precious to come out after your water broke right! I'm just scared I wouldn't know when water breaks and it takes me 1.5 hrs to reach my hospital. I'm hoping all goes smoothly for me.

Yup. You'll know!, it doesn't stop! I gushed water for hours!


----------



## ljo1984

You'll know when your waters go lol. 

Congrats calm xx


----------



## whigfield

Congrats calm and newlywed! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats calm!! My due date buddy!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations calm!!:flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations Calm!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations calm, one of my due date buddies!

Newlywed I hope you sort out the feeding issue. My son after his first feed would not latch again for 24 hours but we made it 3 years.


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats calm!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Calm!!


----------



## SisterRose

Argh. At hospital.again waiting for them to have a bed free in Mau to check my blood pressure as it was 140/104 at midwives again earlier! Keep getting sent here to be sent home again :( wish my blood pressure would just behave. 

been waiting for them to have a bed for 45mins already so looks like ill be here til 12-1am with no money and in soooo thirsty i need water :(


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Calm!


----------



## Krippy

Hope they figure out what is going on Rose.


----------



## kel21

newlywed2013 said:


> I am actually jealous of you guys because it took so much to soften and dilate my cervix
> 
> Okay so here's the short version. I woke up at 230 am Saturday feeling really nauseous, so I got up, went to the bathroom, tossed and turned in bed, around 3 I got up to get a drink And my water broke! It was so gross andmade such a mess! We made it out the door by 4 and were at the er at 530. They got be checked in, confirmed it was my waters, and started m monitoring me. When they checked me around 8am, my cervix was so high he couldn't find it. Early afternoon they started me on a pill to soften my cervix. I had to take 3 doses
> of it! They kept checking me, it took for hours to go from 1 and 60% to 1.5 and 70%, and another 4 to 2cm and 80! They had me on the monitors 2 hours and off 2 hours and I went crazy on them, I just wanted to move around! They went to bring me a Firth fuse of meds around 8pm, but m my contractions were so strong she decided not to give it. . They gave me iv pain meds around 11, at 2 they started an epidural and pitocin, and I slept off and o
> n until 6 they checked me at 10 cm! I didn't feel ready to push so e let my body get her down. My epidural stated to wear off so we pushed for 1.5 hours and she was born at 10:51am! She's great! Having some issues with feeding , waiting for laction consultant to come by.

Wow, that took a while! Glad everything went well in the end though! Congrats again! 



calm said:


> Had my twins, will update as soon as i can XXXX

How exciting, congrats! 



SisterRose said:


> Argh. At hospital.again waiting for them to have a bed free in Mau to check my blood pressure as it was 140/104 at midwives again earlier! Keep getting sent here to be sent home again :( wish my blood pressure would just behave.
> 
> been waiting for them to have a bed for 45mins already so looks like ill be here til 12-1am with no money and in soooo thirsty i need water :(

So sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Jcliff said:


> My c section is scheduled for the 30th if he doesn't show before then. I'm hoping he makes an appearance like now. I can barley walk!!

We are C-Section buddies! I am having mine on the 30th as well. We have to go through registration at 10am and our OR time is at noon. :) I understand about being able to barely walk as well. So much pressure!!!! 



newlywed2013 said:


> I am actually jealous of you guys because it took so much to soften and dilate my cervix
> 
> Okay so here's the short version. I woke up at 230 am Saturday feeling really nauseous, so I got up, went to the bathroom, tossed and turned in bed, around 3 I got up to get a drink And my water broke! It was so gross andmade such a mess! We made it out the door by 4 and were at the er at 530. They got be checked in, confirmed it was my waters, and started m monitoring me. When they checked me around 8am, my cervix was so high he couldn't find it. Early afternoon they started me on a pill to soften my cervix. I had to take 3 doses
> of it! They kept checking me, it took for hours to go from 1 and 60% to 1.5 and 70%, and another 4 to 2cm and 80! They had me on the monitors 2 hours and off 2 hours and I went crazy on them, I just wanted to move around! They went to bring me a Firth fuse of meds around 8pm, but m my contractions were so strong she decided not to give it. . They gave me iv pain meds around 11, at 2 they started an epidural and pitocin, and I slept off and o
> n until 6 they checked me at 10 cm! I didn't feel ready to push so e let my body get her down. My epidural stated to wear off so we pushed for 1.5 hours and she was born at 10:51am! She's great! Having some issues with feeding , waiting for laction consultant to come by.

Wow that's brutal!!! Glad that everyone made out fine though. Hopefully it won't take long to get the feeding sorted out for you. :) 



calm said:


> Had my twins, will update as soon as i can XXXX

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear the update!


----------



## newlywed2013

Thanks everyone. The lactation consultant showed me another way to hold her BC I couldn't take classes, and basically says she is acting as expected for her age


----------



## Tasheetravels

Congrats Newlywed and Calm xx


----------



## RcdM

Congrats newlywed, and yes just keep trying, I'm sure she'll get it! Plus she is slightly early so she may just need a little time to get the hang of things. 

Congrats Calm!! We're starting to see lots of babies! 

I have exactly 10 days left! Section on 10/3!


----------



## Laelani

Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Laelani said:


> Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.

Yes - me!! Feel exactly the same!


----------



## GeralynB

Laelani said:


> Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.

I'm not totally freaking but I am a little nervous. I'm trying for a natural birth and am afraid that once it all gets going I'll be like "what was I thinking?!?" Lol anyone else trying for a natural birth or had one in the past? I'm more worried about DH bc he does not to well with hospitals or any medical stuff


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, calm!!!!

Newlywed, hope all continues to go well--good luck with the feeding!

I think I lost a big chunk of my mucous plug today at work. This sounds gross, but I was standing out in the hallway, and felt a "ploop" come out into my underwear. When I went to the restroom, there was a quarter size white glob in my underwear. I know that doesn't mean labor is any day, but it kind of makes me nervous because I've been feeling a lot more pressure down there the past few days, and I swear I pee every hour lol. I hope he stays put a while longer, since I'm still a few days shy of even being 36 weeks!!


----------



## Laelani

Loopy Laura said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.
> 
> Yes - me!! Feel exactly the same!Click to expand...

Omg I am so glad I am not alone!!!! I can't remember are you having a C-Section or are you going all natural?


----------



## fides

congrats calm & Newlywed!!


----------



## zephyr

GeralynB said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.
> 
> I'm not totally freaking but I am a little nervous. I'm trying for a natural birth and am afraid that once it all gets going I'll be like "what was I thinking?!?" Lol anyone else trying for a natural birth or had one in the past? I'm more worried about DH bc he does not to well with hospitals or any medical stuffClick to expand...

I had a natural birth with my second and I found the few contractions before the needing to push feeling started was hard but it seems to go fast and being told its too late for pain relief sucks but I just had to deal with it lol

I'm having a home birth and im trying not to think about the pain cos it has to be natural if I want a home birth. I'm really hoping it goes similar to my second.


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats calm! Every time I log on there are more babies and fewer bumps!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congratulations calm!! :)

Sister rose-hope your ok honey 

Newlywed-I'm sure you'll get there with feeding her. It took me a while to get the hang of it with both my girls-and for them to learn how to do it too, but was plain sailing once I got BF established. Good luck and enjoy the cuddles!


----------



## rbourre

I have been getting some sharp pains in my lower stomach that only last 2-3 seconds. It's happened a few times today and it's pretty uncomfortable. My pelvis also hurts when I stand up from sitting/laying down. It goes away once I take a few steps, but it's pretty painful at first. I'm also dealing with sore fingers. The middle knuckle on every finger hurts. It started with just 2 fingers on one hand and has spread to all of them now (except my thumbs). I have a doctor's appointment coming up on Thursday morning so I will talk to the doctor about all of this.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Laelani said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.
> 
> Yes - me!! Feel exactly the same!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I am so glad I am not alone!!!! I can't remember are you having a C-Section or are you going all natural?Click to expand...

I'm not having a c section (unless something happens on the day) but my pain threshold isn't great so will probably end up with an epidural. Even that scares me though! I think it's just anxiety about the unknown. I guess we will just go with the flow on the day. :thumbup:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats calm and Newlywed! Can't wait to hear more from you calm! And maybe see some pictures of some babies! 

Not much to update on my part, just waiting.


----------



## StarBrites

Rbourre I've had that knuckle pain nearly all of my pregnancy. I can barely bend my fingers anytime I wake up, it hurts so bad at the knuckle but goes away after 20 minutes or so. Haven't figured out what it is yet. Let me know what you find out!


----------



## AshleyLK

Ugh ladies woke with contraction pains that were evenly spaced out. It really scared the bajezus out of me because this is exactly how my water broke with my firsts and for a variety of reasons I am totally not ready for her to come! Just drank a glass of Water and things have settled. Thank goodness! 

Congrats on all the babies making their appearance! (Just not ready for mine to just yet, c-section isn't scheduled till Oct 24)


----------



## Yo_Yo

AshleyK-glad the contractions stopped. Hopefully you were just a little dehydrated, and baby girl wasn't making plans to come early.


----------



## lauraemily17

GeralynB said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.
> 
> I'm not totally freaking but I am a little nervous. I'm trying for a natural birth and am afraid that once it all gets going I'll be like "what was I thinking?!?" Lol anyone else trying for a natural birth or had one in the past? I'm more worried about DH bc he does not to well with hospitals or any medical stuffClick to expand...

I had a 36 hour induced natural birth. I wanted an epidural after 24 hours but the stupid thing failed!! Having managed before though without, I actually feel much more confident about going without it this time. I found that it was the length of time I was in pain for that was awful and my drive for pain relief. I was desperate for sleep! 

Everyone keeps telling me that second labours are quicker, obviously having a labour shorter than 36 hours would be fab but I'm actually terrified about making it into the hospital in time! Having not started labour naturally before I'm worried it'll start & progress suddenly. 2 of my friends recently didn't make it to hospital to have their second, one had it in the car!! That terrifies me. I have some medical issues that mean giving birth out of a hospital could be very bad!


----------



## ljo1984

My first was 32 hours of induced hell! (Never again!) second all natural and I was in labour over night but didn't realise until they got to the point I had to breath through them. By that point until her arrival was 6 hours. X


----------



## cntrygrl

Geralyn-- My plan is to go all natural, but I'm afraid that I'll break if I get bad back labor. I'll at least ask for an IV pain med to take the edge off. I have no plans of an epidural though.


----------



## vickyandchick

I am rather nervous of labour. My thought is that I really don't know what to expect, I know it's gonna hurt but I don't know how I'll handle the pain or how long it's gonna last. 
I imagine that once I go into labour I'll panic and be like nooo, this hurts can't you stay in longer:haha:

Has anyone else had the "wait till the baby is here" comments?
I was complaining that I hardly got any sleep last night and someone said oooh wait till he's born, you won't sleep for years:wacko:
Also every time there's a child crying or making an above average level of noise, someone always turns round and says "better get used to that noise." Like gee, I never knew babies cried:dohh:


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> I am rather nervous of labour. My thought is that I really don't know what to expect, I know it's gonna hurt but I don't know how I'll handle the pain or how long it's gonna last.
> I imagine that once I go into labour I'll panic and be like nooo, this hurts can't you stay in longer:haha:
> 
> Has anyone else had the "wait till the baby is here" comments?
> I was complaining that I hardly got any sleep last night and someone said oooh wait till he's born, you won't sleep for years:wacko:
> Also every time there's a child crying or making an above average level of noise, someone always turns round and says "better get used to that noise." Like gee, I never knew babies cried:dohh:

Oh yes!! Those comment annoy me!! So many "get your sleep in now" "your never going to sleep again!" Etc etc, blah blah.

Well I loved telling them when dd2 was born, actually she sleeps through-even then it was "wait until she's teething, then you'll get no sleep!" :dohh:

Trust me, dd1 was a bad sleeper-you cope! Ignore people stupid negative baby comments!


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh just ignore everyone! I've not really had it as much this time thank god!
Also re pain and coping if you labour naturally (not induced) your body resleases natural pain killers as the pain increases, also try some visualisation, breathing (basically hypno birthing, I did it with my first instinctively and never knew what it till I actually looked into hypno with my second. That really helped. Induction is more painful because it makes the contractions come quicker and stronger than your body is able to produce the pain relief. I love gas and air lol, it doesn't make hurt less really, but you don't care about the pain instead, you just feel quite drunk then it passes when you stop using it.


----------



## Nikko88

Hi, all. I've been stalking this thread some and mostly hanging out in the third trimester board.

I'm looking forward to finishing this pregnancy off, but know I still have a couple of weeks to go as this is my first and she shows no inclination to get moving early.

In a way, I'm looking forward to an October baby (as opposed to her coming early in September) because it's one of my favorite months. I also love opals which would be her birth stone. I'm pretty sure she'll be a Libra unless she goes very late. I'm so curious to meet her and see her personality develop.

What are some good things about having an October baby you are looking forward to?


----------



## cntrygrl

Ljo--They don't do gas & air in the US. At least that's what my hospital told me.


----------



## GeralynB

Vicky- yes I've gotten tons of annoying comments from people...basically saying enjoy everything now while you can bc once baby gets here life is over. Can't stand that


----------



## lauraemily17

ljo1984 said:


> My first was 32 hours of induced hell! (Never again!) second all natural and I was in labour over night but didn't realise until they got to the point I had to breath through them. By that point until her arrival was 6 hours. X

That's what I'm hoping for this time! It's good to hear you can have a good experience after a nasty induced one!!

Is anyone else waking up with contractions in the night? I have for 2 nights in a row now. They prob only last an hour, maybe a little longer (that I notice) and aren't regular as such. I'm then feeling really uncomfortable during the day, lots of twinges & BH but no contractions as such. Am I clutching at straws that this may be the start of pre-labour?!


----------



## Krippy

lauraemily17 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> My first was 32 hours of induced hell! (Never again!) second all natural and I was in labour over night but didn't realise until they got to the point I had to breath through them. By that point until her arrival was 6 hours. X
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for this time! It's good to hear you can have a good experience after a nasty induced one!!
> 
> Is anyone else waking up with contractions in the night? I have for 2 nights in a row now. They prob only last an hour, maybe a little longer (that I notice) and aren't regular as such. I'm then feeling really uncomfortable during the day, lots of twinges & BH but no contractions as such. Am I clutching at straws that this may be the start of pre-labour?!Click to expand...

I have been like this for a week now... Tightening, cramps, and random contractions. My midwife keeps sayinf6the more you have now, the more practical your body is owing the less it will have to do during labour. &#128521;


----------



## rbourre

StarBrites said:


> Rbourre I've had that knuckle pain nearly all of my pregnancy. I can barely bend my fingers anytime I wake up, it hurts so bad at the knuckle but goes away after 20 minutes or so. Haven't figured out what it is yet. Let me know what you find out!

Mine was going away after I woke up, but not the last 3 days. It's been more painful every day and making things really hard. I had to take a break from folding laundry because my hands were sore and pushing my daughter on the swing at the park yesterday hurt pretty bad. I will let you know what my doctor says tomorrow.

I hate when people say to sleep before the baby is born. I'm too uncomfortable to get a decent sleep most nights. I slept for 4 hours last night without having to pee and couldn't believe it.

I think I've been having a few contractions. They are random and don't last long. They are only a little painful, mostly just uncomfortable. I have a feeling that baby will be here within the next week or two and a lot of the time my "feelings" are right. My blood pressure has started to rise the last few days, it's still within normal range but it's definitely going up. If it gets too high, then I suspect we will be meeting baby sooner rather than later especially with my history. I'm ok with that as long as it is after Saturday when I hit 37 weeks. I just want to make it to term and then he can come if he needs to.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh I know they don't go g&a in USA, don't know why it's great stuff lol. Well some don't like it but others do, it has no effect on the baby like any opioids they inject or give IV. Only thing is they get a taxi to collect g&a from hospital when I want it (having hb) so odds are I prob won't have it this time (only had it in ambulance with last but made good use of it during the local anaesthetic for stitches ouch!).

With both my others I had an evening couple of days before having them I had regular BH as in I was timing them then they fizzled out. But on just one occasion with both.


----------



## ljo1984

lauraemily17 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> My first was 32 hours of induced hell! (Never again!) second all natural and I was in labour over night but didn't realise until they got to the point I had to breath through them. By that point until her arrival was 6 hours. X
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for this time! It's good to hear you can have a good experience after a nasty induced one!!
> 
> Is anyone else waking up with contractions in the night? I have for 2 nights in a row now. They prob only last an hour, maybe a little longer (that I notice) and aren't regular as such. I'm then feeling really uncomfortable during the day, lots of twinges & BH but no contractions as such. Am I clutching at straws that this may be the start of pre-labour?!Click to expand...


It was amazingly different! Whenever I had a bad contraction if think that was a big one but miles better than what I went through last time, it really spured me on  I was a bit scared of hitting transition as I never had it with my first (I gave in to an epidural before that bit cause I couldn't cope with the rate they were putting sytocinon into me. But I didn't "loose it" like you hear when some women's mention it (the whole, I can't do this/freak out bit) I was still quite in my zone, despite been in the back of an ambulance :-( 
But yeh totally believe in yourself and your body, it knows what to do and hoping you have a much better experience this time. Xx


----------



## sprite30

Yo_Yo said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> I am rather nervous of labour. My thought is that I really don't know what to expect, I know it's gonna hurt but I don't know how I'll handle the pain or how long it's gonna last.
> I imagine that once I go into labour I'll panic and be like nooo, this hurts can't you stay in longer:haha:
> 
> Has anyone else had the "wait till the baby is here" comments?
> I was complaining that I hardly got any sleep last night and someone said oooh wait till he's born, you won't sleep for years:wacko:
> Also every time there's a child crying or making an above average level of noise, someone always turns round and says "better get used to that noise." Like gee, I never knew babies cried:dohh:
> 
> Oh yes!! Those comment annoy me!! So many "get your sleep in now" "your never going to sleep again!" Etc etc, blah blah.
> 
> Well I loved telling them when dd2 was born, actually she sleeps through-even then it was "wait until she's teething, then you'll get no sleep!" :dohh:
> 
> Trust me, dd1 was a bad sleeper-you cope! Ignore people stupid negative baby comments!Click to expand...

OMG Vicky I find myself doing this to dh all the time and I think it's more a fear in myself. The other day we witnesses a child just throwing a full out tantrum and I said are you ready for that? Lol can't really say I am lol

On a side note that kind of related it does drive me crazy when my single friends without kids start asking questions like "do you have your birth plan" annoying. And are your bags packed? I'm 38+4 I really hope I have a birth plan and my bags packed my now and the sheer fact that your questioning if I do or not worries me for you lol



Nikko88 said:


> Hi, all. I've been stalking this thread some and mostly hanging out in the third trimester board.
> 
> I'm looking forward to finishing this pregnancy off, but know I still have a couple of weeks to go as this is my first and she shows no inclination to get moving early.
> 
> In a way, I'm looking forward to an October baby (as opposed to her coming early in September) because it's one of my favorite months. I also love opals which would be her birth stone. I'm pretty sure she'll be a Libra unless she goes very late. I'm so curious to meet her and see her personality develop.
> 
> What are some good things about having an October baby you are looking forward to?

Welcome Nikko, I am hoping for an October baby too even tho I'm due oct 4th so it really could go either way but we have a lot of. Birthdays in the family in September and only one in October so I would like to have her in oct just to be spread out from all the other birthdays. And oct is my favorite month. And opal would be a great birthstone but I'll take sapphire too I like that equally.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Nikko88 said:


> Hi, all. I've been stalking this thread some and mostly hanging out in the third trimester board.
> 
> I'm looking forward to finishing this pregnancy off, but know I still have a couple of weeks to go as this is my first and she shows no inclination to get moving early.
> 
> In a way, I'm looking forward to an October baby (as opposed to her coming early in September) because it's one of my favorite months. I also love opals which would be her birth stone. I'm pretty sure she'll be a Libra unless she goes very late. I'm so curious to meet her and see her personality develop.
> 
> What are some good things about having an October baby you are looking forward to?

I'm also looking forward to an October baby, it's also my favorite month of the year. I'd also love for him to be a libra, so hopefully he comes on time or only slightly late! October has two birth stones the opal or the pink tourmaline, and I love the pink tourmaline! Not that it will matter too much for him, I don't think either stone could be made into something too manly. But, I'm also looking forward to the fact that he's due exactly one week from my birthday. And I'm hoping he comes on time or right around then, I couldn't think of a better birthday present! 

As for pain, I'm really not worried at all about the pain of childbirth. I don't know why, but I'm oddly calm about the whole process. I plan to not do an epidural or get pitocin, so I'm hoping I stay calm about it. From what I've read that's the best you can do. But we'll see what happens when I'm actually going through it!


----------



## SisterRose

I hopefully just want gas & air in labour, wonderful stuff! 

I have been very lucky to have a 3 and 4 hour labour in my previous pregnancies. My first I freaked out as they told me I wasn't in active labour and made out I was being a wuss, so I begged for an epidural but she came before I could have one, I ended up having pethidine 30mins before she was born! if Id have known at the time I was in active labour, and labouring so quickly I would have tried to be a bit calmer and tried with just gas and air but as I didnt know what was happening, kept being told i wasnt even in labour and id only just had my waters broken 30mins ago etc etc, it was my first experience so i listened to them and my reaction was basically was oh shit - if this isnt even active labour then I am SCREWED! this is waaaay too painful.

Second time I knew what to expect, I knew when I'd be in active labour, knew when I'd need to push so I led myself rather than be told by the midwives, stayed very calm and asked for gas & air about 1hr before she was born. Great stuff, had a great second labour and quick pushing stage :-D

really hoping that my 3rd will be as quick and I can do it on gas and air without anything else. Hated pethidine, made me feel totally out of it and spaced and wouldnt want to feel like that again. It basically knocked me out for a bit of my first, i just woke up to push :-s


----------



## newlywed2013

I was all excited to have birthday parties at the pumpkin patch.. Not now! :haha:

Hoping to go home today, but she is starting to look jaundice :(


----------



## ljo1984

:-( that's why I didn't go for pethadine, even though I felt totally out of it anyway that first time she asked which I wanted, and I cried and said epidural. I really didn't want it but I needed something with that awful drip and knew what pethadine would do to me, and my baby too cause it crosses the placenta,so no way was I gonna chose that! Only thing with g&a is how dry it makes your mouth, otherwise it's the best ha ha.


----------



## lauraemily17

ljo1984 said:


> :-( that's why I didn't go for pethadine, even though I felt totally out of it anyway that first time she asked which I wanted, and I cried and said epidural. I really didn't want it but I needed something with that awful drip and knew what pethadine would do to me, and my baby too cause it crosses the placenta,so no way was I gonna chose that! Only thing with g&a is how dry it makes your mouth, otherwise it's the best ha ha.

Made me sound like Barry White!! :rofl:


----------



## Loopy Laura

I've been having period pain pressure on and off all night and day. It does feel like a tightening although they are quite irregular. I guess this must be braxton hicks although I don't think I've noticed them before. I also think I lost a bit of my plug this morning.


----------



## sprite30

newlywed2013 said:


> I was all excited to have birthday parties at the pumpkin patch.. Not now! :haha:
> 
> Hoping to go home today, but she is starting to look jaundice :(

I think your late enough in September that you could. All of the pumpkin things and corn mazes here in pa are open already, your in ny right? If I'm mistaken sorry about that I hope I got my people straight 

I would love to have birthdays at the pumpkin patch aww that reminds me I'm going to miss the punkin chunkin this year. Dang it.

Sorry to hear she looks jaundice, what do they do for that just put her under lights?


----------



## RcdM

Nikko88 I'm due early October but I think it's a good month because it's slightly starting to cool down (I live in Arizona so really not by much but it's at least starting to get cooler at night). I remember growing up and being jealous of my class mates whose birthdays were very early in the school year because they were older than most other kids their grade, so maybe my son will enjoy that.

I also think it's nice to have a baby around this time because it will start cooling down and I can hide in sweats and comfy baggy hoodies while I'm losing baby weight! And will hopefully have my body back by the time it's warm again. :)

AFM - I'M IN THE SINGLE DIGITS TODAY!! 9 DAYS TO GO!
:happydance: and :wacko: and :cry: and :cloud9:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

RcdM said:


> Nikko88 I'm due early October but I think it's a good month because it's slightly starting to cool down (I live in Arizona so really not by much but it's at least starting to get cooler at night). I remember growing up and being jealous of my class mates whose birthdays were very early in the school year because they were older than most other kids their grade, so maybe my son will enjoy that.
> 
> I also think it's nice to have a baby around this time because it will start cooling down and I can hide in sweats and comfy baggy hoodies while I'm losing baby weight! And will hopefully have my body back by the time it's warm again. :)
> 
> AFM - I'M IN THE SINGLE DIGITS TODAY!! 9 DAYS TO GO!
> :happydance: and :wacko: and :cry: and :cloud9:

My birthday is October 5th and I was always younger than everyone. I graduated when I was 17, but at the school district I went to the cut off for kindergarten was December so I was able to start when I was 4.


----------



## kel21

lauraemily17 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> My first was 32 hours of induced hell! (Never again!) second all natural and I was in labour over night but didn't realise until they got to the point I had to breath through them. By that point until her arrival was 6 hours. X
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for this time! It's good to hear you can have a good experience after a nasty induced one!!
> 
> Is anyone else waking up with contractions in the night? I have for 2 nights in a row now. They prob only last an hour, maybe a little longer (that I notice) and aren't regular as such. I'm then feeling really uncomfortable during the day, lots of twinges & BH but no contractions as such. Am I clutching at straws that this may be the start of pre-labour?!Click to expand...

Sounds like the start of things to me!



newlywed2013 said:


> I was all excited to have birthday parties at the pumpkin patch.. Not now! :haha:
> 
> Hoping to go home today, but she is starting to look jaundice :(

Hope she gets better quickly! How is the feeding going now?



Loopy Laura said:


> I've been having period pain pressure on and off all night and day. It does feel like a tightening although they are quite irregular. I guess this must be braxton hicks although I don't think I've noticed them before. I also think I lost a bit of my plug this morning.

Sounds like the start of things for you too!


Well i had my 38w appt today. She did a really good sweep, hurt like a son of a gun! But i told her to make it good :) So far i have had more cramps and tightenings, and have started to have my bloody show i think. I know that having a sweep can cause spotting but it has been pieces like my plug i've been loosing for awhile but with brownish blood mixed in, so i am keeping my fxd!

They also did an ultrasound today because I was still measuring smaller than I used to and they were worried about the fluid. He is measuring large at 39w5d and they estimate his weight at 8lbs 2oz! Holy cow he needs to come out! Lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Mushy-- My parents did the same thing. My birthday is September 26th and I was younger than everyone too. Lol, I started college being 17.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Kel - I hope that things move quickly for you!


----------



## vickyandchick

LoopyLaura- I'd say that sounds like the start of things for you :)

Kel- hope he gets a shift on!

How do school years work in the US then? My birthday is the end of August so I was always one of the youngest in my year, if not the youngest. I'm kinda glad he'll be one of the oldest- just a bummer he'll have to go to school on his birthday as I never did:haha:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

vickyandchick said:


> LoopyLaura- I'd say that sounds like the start of things for you :)
> 
> Kel- hope he gets a shift on!
> 
> How do school years work in the US then? My birthday is the end of August so I was always one of the youngest in my year, if not the youngest. I'm kinda glad he'll be one of the oldest- just a bummer he'll have to go to school on his birthday as I never did:haha:

For me traditionally school started in the fall, depending on the area it would either be mid to late August or early September and would end in late May to early June. How do they work there?


----------



## SisterRose

My first born was 4th september, when they all start back! poor thing!


----------



## vickyandchick

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> LoopyLaura- I'd say that sounds like the start of things for you :)
> 
> Kel- hope he gets a shift on!
> 
> How do school years work in the US then? My birthday is the end of August so I was always one of the youngest in my year, if not the youngest. I'm kinda glad he'll be one of the oldest- just a bummer he'll have to go to school on his birthday as I never did:haha:
> 
> For me traditionally school started in the fall, depending on the area it would either be mid to late August or early September and would end in late May to early June. How do they work there?Click to expand...

I completely read the post I was referring to wrong:dohh: I blame baby brain lol.
Ours start beginning of September and finish mid July :)


----------



## rbourre

SisterRose said:


> My first born was 4th september, when they all start back! poor thing!

Same as my daughter. She's only 2 but she will always be starting school right around her birthday. She wasn't due until November 15 but came on September 4.

My blood pressure has started to rise. I see the doctor in the morning so we will see what he wants to do. I'm hoping we can make it another week so I am closer to the 38 week mark but if he decides it's safer for baby to come sooner than I am ok with that. I've made it a lot longer than I did in my first pregnancy.


----------



## sprite30

Yep well miss the cut off to start school here too. Most areas it's they child has to be 5 prior to aug 31st, and you'll find the occasional district where the cut off is sept 31st but they are few and far between so were figuring she will be older then all the rest.


----------



## Laelani

Loopy Laura said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Any of you ladies having some major cold feet/anxiety/nervousness about the birth??? I am super excited but I am extremely nervous and have a lot of anxiety about the procedure. Let's break it down honestly - I'm terrified! I've never been in the hospital nor have I ever had an IV, anesthetic, etc. It's so scary!!!! Yet just 2 hours after arriving at the hospital I will be holding my little baby boy. It's surreal.
> 
> Yes - me!! Feel exactly the same!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I am so glad I am not alone!!!! I can't remember are you having a C-Section or are you going all natural?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not having a c section (unless something happens on the day) but my pain threshold isn't great so will probably end up with an epidural. Even that scares me though! I think it's just anxiety about the unknown. I guess we will just go with the flow on the day. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah no shame in an epidural or pain meds for sure!!! :) I hope it's very smooth and as quick as can be for you! 



vickyandchick said:


> I am rather nervous of labour. My thought is that I really don't know what to expect, I know it's gonna hurt but I don't know how I'll handle the pain or how long it's gonna last.
> I imagine that once I go into labour I'll panic and be like nooo, this hurts can't you stay in longer:haha:
> 
> Has anyone else had the "wait till the baby is here" comments?
> I was complaining that I hardly got any sleep last night and someone said oooh wait till he's born, you won't sleep for years:wacko:
> Also every time there's a child crying or making an above average level of noise, someone always turns round and says "better get used to that noise." Like gee, I never knew babies cried:dohh:

Yes those comments really make my blood boil!!!! As if someone who is pregnant doesn't know these things already. We are pregnant for the first time we aren't dumb or children that don't know any better. Ugh. :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

Newborns are hard but honestly, it's so much easier feeling tired when you get to have baby cuddles than being exhausted cos you need to pee half a dozen times and being so uncomfortable with a huge belly and no baby cuddles :p

Once I hit 39 weeks I was going to start waddling a daily walk down our hill BUT my midwife is away from tomorrow till two days before my due date and if I go into labour during that time I will have someone I don't know doing my home birth :( so im thinking I may give the walks a miss now just in case it triggers labour. I'm undecided, its not the end of the world having a stranger deliver but it's not my preference so I guess I'll see how I feel on Sunday.


----------



## zephyr

We have summer over xmas here so our school year starts in Feb through till Dec.


----------



## GeralynB

I started packing my hospital bag today. Still have to get stuff for baby packed and a few more things for me. I figure I better get a move on so I'm not rushing around at the last second.


----------



## kel21

Well i think things may be starting for me! About 2 hours ago my contractions started getting closer together. I finally started timing them about 30 mins ago and they range from a minute and a half to 3 1/2 minutes. But they did that last week too, so i don't plan on jumping the gun. I hope my water breaks when it is real so i have no doubt! Lol. Still have bloody mucas (the things we van talk about on here and not in real life! Lol) and have not touched my nipples, so thinking these may be real!


----------



## Jcliff

I think baby may be breech right now ugh! I have dr apt tomorrow so I'll know! C section Tuesday if nothing by then!


----------



## Krippy

Good luck Kel... Hope this is the real thing for you. 

Hope baby isn't breech JCliff ... Any talk of turning or is it too late for that?


----------



## newlywed2013

sprite30 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I was all excited to have birthday parties at the pumpkin patch.. Not now! :haha:
> 
> Hoping to go home today, but she is starting to look jaundice :(
> 
> I think your late enough in September that you could. All of the pumpkin things and corn mazes here in pa are open already, your in ny right? If I'm mistaken sorry about that I hope I got my people straight
> 
> I would love to have birthdays at the pumpkin patch aww that reminds me I'm going to miss the punkin chunkin this year. Dang it.
> 
> Sorry to hear she looks jaundice, what do they do for that just put her under lights?Click to expand...

Minnesota :)

We got to go home with the promise to supplement with formula. 

And just so you ladies know, I never ended up with regular contractions! They were between 2 and 5 minutes apart even as I was pushing!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck Kel!! Hope this is it :)


----------



## fides

vickyandchick said:


> Has anyone else had the "wait till the baby is here" comments?
> I was complaining that I hardly got any sleep last night and someone said oooh wait till he's born, you won't sleep for years:wacko:
> Also every time there's a child crying or making an above average level of noise, someone always turns round and says "better get used to that noise." Like gee, I never knew babies cried:dohh:

grrr - it's always some other one-upper from those sorts of people. For example, DS1 was super high needs baby, so when he started to calm down a bit around 13 months, I made a comment to a friend about how it's so much easier when the kid's no longer constantly screaming and can at least settle after 45 minutes or so. Of course it was, "Well, you think things are easier now, just wait until you start potty training!" :dohh: :wacko: honestly, some of my friendships have dropped off since having kids because i get tired of all those kinds of comments of, oh, just wait until so-and-so... :wacko:



Nikko88 said:


> What are some good things about having an October baby you are looking forward to?

hi! i'm looking forward to October babies b/c my birthday is September (yesterday, actually), and DS1's is in November, so i'd like for them to have their own special month, if that makes sense. Plus, I LOVE Fall!!! :happydance:



vickyandchick said:


> How do school years work in the US then? My birthday is the end of August so I was always one of the youngest in my year, if not the youngest. I'm kinda glad he'll be one of the oldest- just a bummer he'll have to go to school on his birthday as I never did:haha:

varies from state to state, and even within the state, from one district/county to another. some schools will have an August 1 birthday cut-off; others Jan 1. Just depends on the local school board and state laws.



zephyr said:


> We have summer over xmas here so our school year starts in Feb through till Dec.

that makes soooo much more sense!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Elsa50501

Water broke 1 hr ago. Found out I was group b strep pos yesterday at my 37 +4 appt. called OB they asked me to go to the hospital now even though no regular contractions yet! Ready for the long haul!


----------



## newlywed2013

Good luck ladies! Lots of October babies want to be September babies!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Good luck Elsa and hope this is it Kel!


----------



## Elsa50501

Good luck kel! 

I'm hooked up to my IV right now. Lol so much for waiting at home until close contractions. The group b strep foiled my plans. Just having here and there contractions. They gave me a peanut shaped balance ball to bounce on haha. Baby is doing great so far, still early though. Water broke at 2:39 am it's 6 am now.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck kel and elsa! Why can't you labor at home with group b strep?


----------



## Elsa50501

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Good luck kel and elsa! Why can't you labor at home with group b strep?

Due to the IV antibiotics that needed to be given. I don't have to stay in the room but I get them every 8 hours. I had them already and my next batch is at 2 pm


----------



## Yo_Yo

Just posted good luck in third tri, but will say it here too-good luck Elsa! :)

Can't wait for you and Kel to post news!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck to those who're going to be having babies very soon!


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Kel & Elsa!


----------



## Elsa50501

The next shift OB just came on. Already talking pitocin. I talked to the nurse and said I don't feel like my water broke too long ago, so I'd rather not start induction measures unless necessary. Even my nurse pulled me aside and said "you're in charge, don't let them push you into anything!"

If baby and I are both fine why try to rush things so early? I said, let's wait until at least lunch before we discuss this again. Idk.. Opinions? Experiences?


----------



## vickyandchick

Good luck Kel and Elsa, hope everything goes smoothly and your little ones are here soon:hugs:


----------



## SisterRose

I think they recommend leaving it no longer than 24hrs to induce labour if your waters have gone because of the increased risk of infection. I could be wrong though, it could be a bit more than 24hrs! if you're comfortable waiting and feel good then I say wait it out. I personally would get things going once at 24hrs(or whatever the recommended time is) because im a worrier and id be worried about the baby catching infection.

I also had to have the antibiotic drip for group b last time so can totally sympathise there!! good luckxx


----------



## Elsa50501

SisterRose said:


> I think they recommend leaving it no longer than 24hrs to induce labour if your waters have gone because of the increased risk of infection. I could be wrong though, it could be a bit more than 24hrs! if you're comfortable waiting and feel good then I say wait it out. I personally would get things going once at 24hrs(or whatever the recommended time is) because im a worrier and id be worried about the baby catching infection.
> 
> I also had to have the antibiotic drip for group b last time so can totally sympathise there!! good luckxx

I agree with the 24 hrs thing too. It's just I think 6 hours after water breaking is early to give pitocin.


----------



## ljo1984

Elsa50501 said:


> The next shift OB just came on. Already talking pitocin. I talked to the nurse and said I don't feel like my water broke too long ago, so I'd rather not start induction measures unless necessary. Even my nurse pulled me aside and said "you're in charge, don't let them push you into anything!"
> 
> If baby and I are both fine why try to rush things so early? I said, let's wait until at least lunch before we discuss this again. Idk.. Opinions? Experiences?

I know in UK hospitals generally do 24 hours although really 96 is recommended (most women will go into labour within this time). (unless you get infection symptoms which seen as your on antibiotics you should be safe anyway). But the nurse is right it's totally up to you and if you want to leave it longer go for it. I ended up induced after 24 hours with my first as I knew no better and I'll never let them do that again (unless I had temp etc indicating I have an infection) and plan to refuse everything and my home birth midwife has assured me if I'm fine they will still support at home after PROM.

Eta 6 hours is a bit early, you need to try yourself first if that's what you want to do


----------



## rbourre

I have an appointment and my group b strep swab this morning. Not looking forward to that. 

I am hoping my baby stays in until October. My daughter and my husband both have September birthdays so it would be nice if he had his own month.


----------



## AllStar

Ahh good luck Elsa my due date buddy!! That makes me realise my little man really could arrive at any time now!! Can't wait for an update  x


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Kel & Elsa!!!! Hope everything goes smoothly for you both :)


----------



## sprite30

Ohhh congrats Elsa that's so exciting I rushed on here for an update on kel21 because we share the same due date only to find another in labor ....so awesome.


I'm starting to feel a bit left behind. I want her to stay in as long as possible prefer after oct 6-8 but I'm getting so dang excited now.

As for the pitocin question this is my first time being pregnant so I really don't know but 6 hours does seem short considering the only reason you even went in so early was to get the antibiotics otherwise you'd prob be left home to labor without anything right? I'm going to put that at the top of my list of things to ask the ob when I go on Tuesday if I make it that far. Were you contracting on your own at all or no sign of anything?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Elsa50501 said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck kel and elsa! Why can't you labor at home with group b strep?
> 
> Due to the IV antibiotics that needed to be given. I don't have to stay in the room but I get them every 8 hours. I had them already and my next batch is at 2 pmClick to expand...

That's very good to know, I tested positive but I haven't seen my doctor since I got my results back so I haven't been explained things fully. 

And as fir the pitocin question, yeah that seems way to early. I agree with everyone and wait until at least 24 hours. Hopefully you don't go that long! Just don't let them push you into anything.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I would def wait on the pitocin. Docs are always in a rush to get the baby out ASAP. Don't let them push you into something you don't want if you and baby are doing just fine.

As for the group b strep...I'm positive too so I asked my midwife more about it the other day. If waters break I have to go right in. But typically waters don't break before contractions start so if that's the case I don't have to go in until contractions are 4 min apart, 1 min long, and they are consistent like that for 1 hour. I really want to stay home as long as possible since I want to try for a natural birth. She also said once I get to the hospital I have to be hooked up to the iv for 20 min and then I can come off it and move around freely, go in the shower, etc


----------



## kel21

rbourre said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> My first born was 4th september, when they all start back! poor thing!
> 
> Same as my daughter. She's only 2 but she will always be starting school right around her birthday. She wasn't due until November 15 but came on September 4.
> 
> My blood pressure has started to rise. I see the doctor in the morning so we will see what he wants to do. I'm hoping we can make it another week so I am closer to the 38 week mark but if he decides it's safer for baby to come sooner than I am ok with that. I've made it a lot longer than I did in my first pregnancy.Click to expand...

Hope your appt goes well!



Elsa50501 said:


> Water broke 1 hr ago. Found out I was group b strep pos yesterday at my 37 +4 appt. called OB they asked me to go to the hospital now even though no regular contractions yet! Ready for the long haul!




Elsa50501 said:


> The next shift OB just came on. Already talking pitocin. I talked to the nurse and said I don't feel like my water broke too long ago, so I'd rather not start induction measures unless necessary. Even my nurse pulled me aside and said "you're in charge, don't let them push you into anything!"
> 
> If baby and I are both fine why try to rush things so early? I said, let's wait until at least lunch before we discuss this again. Idk.. Opinions? Experiences?

Congrats! I'm so jealous! Lol I agree that 6 hours seems very quick to start pitocin. Fxd you progress before you need that!


Ugh, my contractions went away overnight :growlmad: I am so mad! Still have bit of bloody plug coming out so i am not totally devastated. ..yet. Went for another walk this morning so hoping that gets things going again!


----------



## rbourre

I'm sitting at the doctors waiting to see him. My blood pressure was 148/101 and there was protein in my urine. Just waiting to see him to see what they are going to do.


----------



## newlywed2013

Elsa50501 said:


> The next shift OB just came on. Already talking pitocin. I talked to the nurse and said I don't feel like my water broke too long ago, so I'd rather not start induction measures unless necessary. Even my nurse pulled me aside and said "you're in charge, don't let them push you into anything!"
> 
> If baby and I are both fine why try to rush things so early? I said, let's wait until at least lunch before we discuss this again. Idk.. Opinions? Experiences?

My doctor waited nearly 24 hours before starting pitocin.


----------



## sprite30

Aww kel21 I hope thing pick back up for you. Fingers crossed. 



rbourre said:


> I'm sitting at the doctors waiting to see him. My blood pressure was 148/101 and there was protein in my urine. Just waiting to see him to see what they are going to do.

Good luck Rbourre, I don't know much about pre-e but I'm sure your situation will be different given your past pregnancy but fingers crossed that all goes well whether they take the wait and see and monitor approach or want to rush it along.



newlywed2013 said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> The next shift OB just came on. Already talking pitocin. I talked to the nurse and said I don't feel like my water broke too long ago, so I'd rather not start induction measures unless necessary. Even my nurse pulled me aside and said "you're in charge, don't let them push you into anything!"
> 
> If baby and I are both fine why try to rush things so early? I said, let's wait until at least lunch before we discuss this again. Idk.. Opinions? Experiences?
> 
> My doctor waited nearly 24 hours before starting pitocin.Click to expand...

That is good to know newlywed.


----------



## cntrygrl

Baby boy is now measuring at 39 weeks. Looking like I haven't dropped at all so I will be bouncing on my yoga ball like a mad woman. I tested negative for the strep B. I'm worried about having a big baby.


----------



## kel21

rbourre said:


> I'm sitting at the doctors waiting to see him. My blood pressure was 148/101 and there was protein in my urine. Just waiting to see him to see what they are going to do.

 So sorry hun :hugs: Hope whatever is decided goes smoothly for you!



cntrygrl said:


> Baby boy is now measuring at 39 weeks. Looking like I haven't dropped at all so I will be bouncing on my yoga ball like a mad woman. I tested negative for the strep B. I'm worried about having a big baby.

Yay about testing neg! I agree with your worry on a big baby! My ds was 6 1/2 lbs and he ripped me, this one is already measuring over 8lbs. I am worried for my girly bits! :dohh:


----------



## Elsa50501

rbourre said:


> I'm sitting at the doctors waiting to see him. My blood pressure was 148/101 and there was protein in my urine. Just waiting to see him to see what they are going to do.

Sorry to hear about the BP and protein. :hugs: I hope all works out okay for you and your LO


----------



## Loopy Laura

Kel - that sounds frustrating. My contractions also stopped today and feel totally normal again today although luckily I only had a day of it. 

Rbourre - I hope all goes well. My blood pressure was high too a week ago but it went slightly down again so hoping baby is able to wait a bit longer for you. You're far enough along for baby to be fine though.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Kel sorry to hear about your contractions going away! Hopefully they come back for good! 

Rbourre sorry about you bp and protein in urine, but thankfully you are far enough along this time that you and baby should be okay, right? How long does it take for them to decide what to do? 

I'm waiting for my doctor appointment now. I got here way too early cause it was raining and I figured people would go slow. Apparently they're either all at work or at home, no one was on the road! I'm super nervous though, I'm not meeting with my regular doctor, because she was all booked up for weeks. I'm afraid I won't see her at all anymore and I really liked her. 

One of my friends who is about 9 weeks pregnant texted me this morning that she was at the ER with lots of bleeding. I'm hoping it's nothing more than a scare for her!


----------



## Elsa50501

sprite30 said:


> Ohhh congrats Elsa that's so exciting I rushed on here for an update on kel21 because we share the same due date only to find another in labor ....so awesome.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit left behind. I want her to stay in as long as possible prefer after oct 6-8 but I'm getting so dang excited now.
> 
> As for the pitocin question this is my first time being pregnant so I really don't know but 6 hours does seem short considering the only reason you even went in so early was to get the antibiotics otherwise you'd prob be left home to labor without anything right? I'm going to put that at the top of my list of things to ask the ob when I go on Tuesday if I make it that far. Were you contracting on your own at all or no sign of anything?

Sorry if this is duplicated, I can't remember if I answered and it's hard for me to tell on my iPod touch. 

I had some random contractions after water broke, but they mentioned pitocin as soon as I arrived (at 4 am) so barely after my water had broken( only an hour and 20 minutes later). I don't mind it as an option, I was just confused why they'd push it as an option so immediately. I have only had irregular contractions at this point (no closer than 10 min apart) and it's been almost 10 hrs since my water broke. So now I just revisited the conversation with my OB. But I feel like it's more appropriate timing at this point. Normally they'd wait longer and I'd labor at home, but with group b AND ruptured membranes the clock ticks faster because it's more likely to spread the group b strep to baby once waters break. 

Due for my little dose of pitocin through my IV soon. Then in an hour and a half I get my second antibiotic drip.


----------



## ljo1984

My last one was 9lb, and my bumps smaller this time so living in hope for less than that lol, unless my bump is all baby and not much water :-/ eek! At least I won't know till it's out until then I can pretend it's small ;-)


----------



## cntrygrl

Kel-- My DH and I were both 7lb babies, but my brothers were 9lb 9oz and 10lb 10oz. This being my first I'm with you on the fearing for the girly bits. Sorry contractions have stopped for you.


----------



## vickyandchick

Kel- that's so frustrating, hope things pick up again and it's for real next time:hugs:

Rbourre- sorry about your bp and protein in your wee, hopefully it all calms down and baby can cook a bit longer.

Does anyone else feel awful? I just feel sick and bleughh and like my whole body is in pain, LO has wedged himself right up under my ribs so it hurts and I just feel so uncomfortable. Also feel like cramps/toilet pains but I don't need to go. Oh and I feel too hot as well.
Lordd he needs to come out now!


----------



## ljo1984

I reckon you'll pop soon Vicky


----------



## GeralynB

Finished another project for the nursery...now I have to get all this stuff hung up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sprite30

I came across this article about ur water breaking and inducing labor, I only had a chance to read thru some of the comments but it was very informative. And I went back and looked at my 36 week packets and it says "if u think ur water broke- note the time it occurred, the color of the fluid, odor if any, and the amount, even if you are not having contractions" so I guess I'm going to have to ask my ob how long I should wait at home before going in but in the same packet it says don't call until it contractions are 5-1-1 5 minutes apart, lasting longer then 1 min for longer then 1 hour......I really hope my water doesn't break first LOL apparently it's not common only 8% chance of being the first sign of labor

https://doulamomma.wordpress.com/2009/07/22/when-your-water-breaks-before-labor-begins/


----------



## sprite30

Elsa50501 said:


> sprite30 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh congrats Elsa that's so exciting I rushed on here for an update on kel21 because we share the same due date only to find another in labor ....so awesome.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit left behind. I want her to stay in as long as possible prefer after oct 6-8 but I'm getting so dang excited now.
> 
> As for the pitocin question this is my first time being pregnant so I really don't know but 6 hours does seem short considering the only reason you even went in so early was to get the antibiotics otherwise you'd prob be left home to labor without anything right? I'm going to put that at the top of my list of things to ask the ob when I go on Tuesday if I make it that far. Were you contracting on your own at all or no sign of anything?
> 
> Sorry if this is duplicated, I can't remember if I answered and it's hard for me to tell on my iPod touch.
> 
> I had some random contractions after water broke, but they mentioned pitocin as soon as I arrived (at 4 am) so barely after my water had broken( only an hour and 20 minutes later). I don't mind it as an option, I was just confused why they'd push it as an option so immediately. I have only had irregular contractions at this point (no closer than 10 min apart) and it's been almost 10 hrs since my water broke. So now I just revisited the conversation with my OB. But I feel like it's more appropriate timing at this point. Normally they'd wait longer and I'd labor at home, but with group b AND ruptured membranes the clock ticks faster because it's more likely to spread the group b strep to baby once waters break.
> 
> Due for my little dose of pitocin through my IV soon. Then in an hour and a half I get my second antibiotic drip.Click to expand...


Well at least 10 hours is better then 6 and your right about the group b strep posing an additional concern. You do whatever you feel confortable. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## ljo1984

It's up to you really and what you feel comfortable with. If waters are clear and not contracting you can wait it out till you start. If it's got green bits in it (meconium) they'll probably say to go in straight away to monitor baby (mec can be due to distress but if it's light specs it's generally because they were just ready to go.)
If waters do go though naff your not contracting it's best not to get VE's as despite using sterile gloves it can still cause bacteria to move up there creating an infection risk.


----------



## sprite30

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Kel sorry to hear about your contractions going away! Hopefully they come back for good!
> 
> Rbourre sorry about you bp and protein in urine, but thankfully you are far enough along this time that you and baby should be okay, right? How long does it take for them to decide what to do?
> 
> I'm waiting for my doctor appointment now. I got here way too early cause it was raining and I figured people would go slow. Apparently they're either all at work or at home, no one was on the road! I'm super nervous though, I'm not meeting with my regular doctor, because she was all booked up for weeks. I'm afraid I won't see her at all anymore and I really liked her.
> 
> One of my friends who is about 9 weeks pregnant texted me this morning that she was at the ER with lots of bleeding. I'm hoping it's nothing more than a scare for her!


Fx for ur friend mushy. And it stinks waiting around when your so excited


----------



## La Mere

Congrats newlywed and calm! 

Laelani - I'm not really all that nervous or freaking out at all really. This will be my third baby so it feels a bit routine in a way, lol. 

GeralynB - This will actually be my third all natural birth. :) It can be very hard, but it is sooo worth it!

Elsa - hope things are progressing for you! Can't wait to hear updates!

Kel - Sorry to hear your contractions stopped overnight! That must be frustrating!

Rbourre - sorry to hear about your bp and protein in your urine. xx

AFM - I'm 37+1 today! Wiped and there was a bit of mucus yesterday morning but nothing since. My ribs are getting sore as baby is running out of room now, lol. But good news is I only need to get three more things (which I can just pick up in town) and I will be completely ready for labor! Curious to see if I go late or early. 41+1 with my first, 38+6 with my second... and third... ?? Who wants to take bets? lol

Hope all of you other ladies are doing well!


----------



## Laelani

I feel that way too!! On the flip side I am sick with a cold and haven't been feeling well in general. I just pray I can get rid of it in the next 5 days before LO arrives. They luckily won't cancel or reschedule the C-Section unless of fever and/or vomiting so that's good.


----------



## ferens06

Am I too late to join in? Not sure how I missed this thread for so long! Due October 8th. I was induced with my daughter and have a feeling I will be again.


----------



## AshleyLK

GeralynB said:


> Finished another project for the nursery...now I have to get all this stuff hung up.


Love it!

I was feeling crafty too and made this for the nursery! Made from reclaimed wood! I love making something out of old things :))
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GeralynB

AshleyLK said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Finished another project for the nursery...now I have to get all this stuff hung up.
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> I was feeling crafty too and made this for the nursery! Made from reclaimed wood! I love making something out of old things :))Click to expand...

So cute! I love reclaimed wood and have a bunch of things in our house with it. Even had our dining room table and fireplace mantle made out of reclaimed barnwood


----------



## AshleyLK

Why that posted upside down I haven't a clue! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Laelani

ferens06 said:


> Am I too late to join in? Not sure how I missed this thread for so long! Due October 8th. I was induced with my daughter and have a feeling I will be again.

Welcome and congrats!!!


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi ladies. I posted back when the group first started, but despite popping in and out to read posts occassionally I haven't been actively involved.

I was due on 6 October, but had my little boy Rowan Peter on the 12 Sept at 36+4 weeks. Despite a short stint in the NNU for slight breathing issues and jaundice he is doing great and we are delighted with our little man.

Good luck to everyone due in October!


----------



## zephyr

vickyandchick said:


> Kel- that's so frustrating, hope things pick up again and it's for real next time:hugs:
> 
> Rbourre- sorry about your bp and protein in your wee, hopefully it all calms down and baby can cook a bit longer.
> 
> Does anyone else feel awful? I just feel sick and bleughh and like my whole body is in pain, LO has wedged himself right up under my ribs so it hurts and I just feel so uncomfortable. Also feel like cramps/toilet pains but I don't need to go. Oh and I feel too hot as well.
> Lordd he needs to come out now!

Yes!! Last night I was getting hot flashes and felt really warm. I've been feeling like I have the flu coming on. Been getting toilet cramps too and I've been pooping so much recently. Cant imagine another couple of weeks like this.


----------



## GeralynB

Lilahbear said:


> Hi ladies. I posted back when the group first started, but despite popping in and out to read posts occassionally I haven't been actively involved.
> 
> I was due on 6 October, but had my little boy Rowan Peter on the 12 Sept at 36+4 weeks. Despite a short stint in the NNU for slight breathing issues and jaundice he is doing great and we are delighted with our little man.
> 
> Good luck to everyone due in October!

Congrats on your little man!!


----------



## rbourre

I was sent to L&D triage to be monitored after my doctor's appointment today. They did an NST, blood work, another urine sample and ultrasound. Everything came back good so I was sent home. There was no protein in my urine in that sample. My blood pressure was still high but because everything else was ok, the doctor let me go home. I go back next Friday so we will see what he says then. I am supposed to continue to monitor my blood pressure at home and if it goes up to 150/100 and stays there for multiple readings, then I have to go back. 

I'm really excited to meet baby, but I'm glad he gets to stay in for at least a little while longer.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats lilahbear! 

Welcome ferens06!

Rbourre - so glad things are looking better for you. The exact same thing happened to me last week - I had protein in urine, high blood pressure and swollen ankles/feet but the protein wasn't there the following day so they sent me home. Got my follow-up appointment tomorrow so fingers crossed the BP hasn't got any higher. It must be a relief for you to be sent home having been through pre-eclampsia with your first.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Welcome, feren!!
Congrats, Lilah!! 

Everyone is either already there, or getting super close! : )


----------



## Laelani

SoBlessedMama said:


> Welcome, feren!!
> Congrats, Lilah!!
> 
> Everyone is either already there, or getting super close! : )

Yep! Provided everything goes according to plan our LO will arrive in just 5 days. Crazy!


----------



## ashaz

rbourre said:


> I was sent to L&D triage to be monitored after my doctor's appointment today. They did an NST, blood work, another urine sample and ultrasound. Everything came back good so I was sent home. There was no protein in my urine in that sample. My blood pressure was still high but because everything else was ok, the doctor let me go home. I go back next Friday so we will see what he says then. I am supposed to continue to monitor my blood pressure at home and if it goes up to 150/100 and stays there for multiple readings, then I have to go back.
> 
> I'm really excited to meet baby, but I'm glad he gets to stay in for at least a little while longer.

Glad everything turned out ok and bye gets to cook a little longer.



Laelani said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, feren!!
> Congrats, Lilah!!
> 
> Everyone is either already there, or getting super close! : )
> 
> Yep! Provided everything goes according to plan our LO will arrive in just 5 days. Crazy!Click to expand...

5 days so exciting. 

AFM we met with the lead doctor today. Despite continued strong contractions x2 weeks the hospital won't allow an early csection unless dilation or water breaks. Glad on one hand he will for sure be here oct 7th but hard to continue in pain for about 11 more days. Plus my 3 yo just got Dix with pneumonia so trying to take care of her. Mommy is tired. I see high risk doc tomorrow so will see what they say and how big they think he will be as they were guessing 9lbs last time


----------



## Yo_Yo

Lilahbear said:


> Hi ladies. I posted back when the group first started, but despite popping in and out to read posts occassionally I haven't been actively involved.
> 
> I was due on 6 October, but had my little boy Rowan Peter on the 12 Sept at 36+4 weeks. Despite a short stint in the NNU for slight breathing issues and jaundice he is doing great and we are delighted with our little man.
> 
> Good luck to everyone due in October!

Congratulations!! Glad he is doing well :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

ferens06 said:


> Am I too late to join in? Not sure how I missed this thread for so long! Due October 8th. I was induced with my daughter and have a feeling I will be again.

Welcome to the group! :) will add you to the list!


----------



## kiki28

Picking all my baby stuff up today so excited! Got my pram, car seat, Moses basket and bouncer :D eeeekkk!

I have everything once I've got them apart from the baby!


----------



## Yo_Yo

kiki28 said:


> Picking all my baby stuff up today so excited! Got my pram, car seat, Moses basket and bouncer :D eeeekkk!
> 
> I have everything once I've got them apart from the baby!

How exciting!! :) it's like Christmas when the baby stuff arrives :)


----------



## SisterRose

Back to MAU for me, twice this week!!! BP is 150+/114 this morning and trace protein in urine. If i get there and its all normal again i am going to cry because this is really getting me down, keep getting sent home with nothing! no plan, nothing. Keep getting head aches and feeling really dizzy and sick too :cry:


----------



## Elsa50501

We'll baby Isabelle Evelyn Theresa was born early this morning after 23 hours of labor. She is 7 lbs 5 oz and 19 1/2 inches born at 2:11 am


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations Elsa! I can't wait to start seeing pictures of everyone's little ones. 

Is it possible to only have back labor and not really feel any front cramping or anything?


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elsa-big congratulations on your little girl!! :)

Sister rose-do you have a midwife who you've seen regularly who could sort out some proper monitoring/management of your BP? Doesn't sound much fun being in and out of hospital. Hope your feeling better soon :flower:

Cntrygirl-not sure if you can just get pains in back, although in my experience quite a bit if the pain was in my lower back in my labours. Hopefully it's a sign :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Elsa


----------



## vickyandchick

Elsa50501 said:


> We'll baby Isabelle Evelyn Theresa was born early this morning after 23 hours of labor. She is 7 lbs 5 oz and 19 1/2 inches born at 2:11 am

Congratulations!!:dance: I love seeing the amount of babies born increase when I search for the thread.

SisterRose- I'm sorry you're feeling so bad, hopefully it all settles soon.

Afm- I realised tonight might be my last Friday night just being me and not a mum, I'm planning on having a nice relaxing bath and doing my hair and makeup and having some (non-alcoholic) drinks. Currently sat here with my glittery rollers in:haha:


----------



## sprite30

Congrats Elsa, so exciting to get on here and see all the babies being born. I'm so jealous lol

I'm excited too Vicky that this could potentially be my last weekend being pregnant. We have a business dinner on Saturday night that I have to make it through and then she can come anytime after that. And of course she's settling in, absolutely no sign of labor ....anywhere lol I'm excited for my doc appt on Monday.


----------



## rbourre

StarBrites said:


> Rbourre I've had that knuckle pain nearly all of my pregnancy. I can barely bend my fingers anytime I wake up, it hurts so bad at the knuckle but goes away after 20 minutes or so. Haven't figured out what it is yet. Let me know what you find out!

The nurse told me that when you lay down, fluid can build up in your hands and feet which can cause pain and trouble bending your fingers and toes. Once you are up and moving for about 20 minutes, it will go away. That sounds like what it would be for you, but mine doesn't go away after 20 minutes so I don't think it's the cause of my pain. 

My blood pressure went way down last night after being so high all day. It was 118/78. This morning, it's 119/86. I really hope baby decides to come on his own before next Friday so I don't have to worry about my next appointment and possibly getting induced. 37 weeks tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-tomorrow your full term! :) must feel great after a preemie! Fingers crossed your BP stays within normal range.


----------



## kel21

ashaz said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I was sent to L&D triage to be monitored after my doctor's appointment today. They did an NST, blood work, another urine sample and ultrasound. Everything came back good so I was sent home. There was no protein in my urine in that sample. My blood pressure was still high but because everything else was ok, the doctor let me go home. I go back next Friday so we will see what he says then. I am supposed to continue to monitor my blood pressure at home and if it goes up to 150/100 and stays there for multiple readings, then I have to go back.
> 
> I'm really excited to meet baby, but I'm glad he gets to stay in for at least a little while longer.
> 
> Glad everything turned out ok and bye gets to cook a little longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, feren!!
> Congrats, Lilah!!
> 
> Everyone is either already there, or getting super close! : )Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Provided everything goes according to plan our LO will arrive in just 5 days. Crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> 5 days so exciting.
> 
> AFM we met with the lead doctor today. Despite continued strong contractions x2 weeks the hospital won't allow an early csection unless dilation or water breaks. Glad on one hand he will for sure be here oct 7th but hard to continue in pain for about 11 more days. Plus my 3 yo just got Dix with pneumonia so trying to take care of her. Mommy is tired. I see high risk doc tomorrow so will see what they say and how big they think he will be as they were guessing 9lbs last timeClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that you will have to be in pain so long! And I hope your dd gets better quickly! :hugs:



kiki28 said:


> Picking all my baby stuff up today so excited! Got my pram, car seat, Moses basket and bouncer :D eeeekkk!
> 
> I have everything once I've got them apart from the baby!

Yay :happydance:



SisterRose said:


> Back to MAU for me, twice this week!!! BP is 150+/114 this morning and trace protein in urine. If i get there and its all normal again i am going to cry because this is really getting me down, keep getting sent home with nothing! no plan, nothing. Keep getting head aches and feeling really dizzy and sick too :cry:

:hugs:



Elsa50501 said:


> We'll baby Isabelle Evelyn Theresa was born early this morning after 23 hours of labor. She is 7 lbs 5 oz and 19 1/2 inches born at 2:11 am

:happydance: Congrats! 



vickyandchick said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> We'll baby Isabelle Evelyn Theresa was born early this morning after 23 hours of labor. She is 7 lbs 5 oz and 19 1/2 inches born at 2:11 am
> 
> Congratulations!!:dance: I love seeing the amount of babies born increase when I search for the thread.
> 
> SisterRose- I'm sorry you're feeling so bad, hopefully it all settles soon.
> 
> Afm- I realised tonight might be my last Friday night just being me and not a mum, I'm planning on having a nice relaxing bath and doing my hair and makeup and having some (non-alcoholic) drinks. Currently sat here with my glittery rollers in:haha:Click to expand...

Enjoy! Sounds nice :)



rbourre said:


> StarBrites said:
> 
> 
> Rbourre I've had that knuckle pain nearly all of my pregnancy. I can barely bend my fingers anytime I wake up, it hurts so bad at the knuckle but goes away after 20 minutes or so. Haven't figured out what it is yet. Let me know what you find out!
> 
> The nurse told me that when you lay down, fluid can build up in your hands and feet which can cause pain and trouble bending your fingers and toes. Once you are up and moving for about 20 minutes, it will go away. That sounds like what it would be for you, but mine doesn't go away after 20 minutes so I don't think it's the cause of my pain.
> 
> My blood pressure went way down last night after being so high all day. It was 118/78. This morning, it's 119/86. I really hope baby decides to come on his own before next Friday so I don't have to worry about my next appointment and possibly getting induced. 37 weeks tomorrow. :happydance:Click to expand...

Glad it went back down, hope you go soon! :hugs:

AFM Contractions just seem to come and go for me. :growlmad: It seems every time I get active they go away instead of getting stronger. So I am going to take it easy today and see if that works for me :)


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Elsa!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations Elsa! Can't wait to see some photos! 

Sisterrose - I hope you get a plan of action soon, it's annoying being in and out of hospital.

Rbourre - great news your BP has gone down! Hope baby appears soon for you. 

Kel - hope relaxing does the trick!

Vickyandchick - that sounds nice! It is really strange to think it could be our last weekends! 

I've got my 38 week GP appt in a couple of hours so really hoping the blood pressure is ok and they don't want to induce me yet. I want her now but would much prefer her to come of her own accord! No more contractions since Wesnesday though.


----------



## ljo1984

Congratulations. X


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Elsa!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats elsa! I love coming to see new birth announcements, gets me super excited! 

At my doctors appointment yesterday I met with a different doctor, as mine is pretty much completely booked for the rest of my pregnancy. Anyway, at this appointment this doctor had asked me why my doctor had put that I had hypertension, when my BP was NEVER high enough to be considered hypertension. While, it has gone up and down this whole pregnancy, it was never that high. I'm a little upset as to why she would do that. 

Good luck to everyone else, and any babies that could be coming soon.


----------



## StarBrites

Congratulations on the new babies!! Gosh I'm just so excited :)

Thanks rbourre for the info! Sounds about right to me. The pain is awful but I'm glad it goes away.. I'm sorry it doesn't for you and I hope you get relief from it soon.


On Wednesday I am scheduled to have a membrane sweep if baby doesn't make her appearance by then! I'm hoping it works. I am really really not wanting an induction and that is set for October 6th.

I am just so ready. I can barely walk or anything and there's so much pressure and it feels like I'm super bruised down there! Ready to be able to get up out of bed again without hurting and feeling like a turtle stuck on my back


----------



## RcdM

Aww congratulations Elsa!! We're starting to have new babies almost every day now!

This is my very last weekend being pregnant! And yet I don't have anything special planned. I'm sorting dd's old clothes and getting them ready to sell in a consignment sale. Those are my exciting weekend plans LOL. 

Can't believe I'm 38 weeks today, it's so surreal. I know I constantly say this but I feel like it was just yesterday I found out I was pregnant and was super worried about pre-e again and praying and praying to make it to term. God definitely answered my prayers!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Elsa! 

they admitted me for over night observation, no protein now bur blood pressure didn't come down at mau today either. They gave me some medication earlier but said they wouldn't put me on regular medication unless it goes back up once this has worn off and the high Bp was a blip. So unfair, as my Bp has been going up high for weeks!! Since 30 weeks actually so i don't see how they can say its a blip when its a 2-3times weekly occurance. Just wish theyd keep me on the medication for the sake of 3-4 weeks of pregnancy left and i might not have to keep coming to the hospital in the first place grr.


----------



## ferens06

I scared a few people in the shops today by gasping out loud after baby decided to jump on my cervix whilst I was walking around, twice! :haha:


----------



## sprite30

ferens06 said:


> I scared a few people in the shops today by gasping out loud after baby decided to jump on my cervix whilst I was walking around, twice! :haha:

Oh boy, I had this happen to me the other day too baby was trying to get out and I put my hand on my stomach closed my eyes in pain and looked down without even thinking who was around me and our realtor got so scared....I felt bad afterwards because I wasn't trying to be noticeable but what can you do when it hurts it hurts


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Elsa. 

I spent last night timing contractions again. These ones were big ones lasting over a minute 6 minutes apart. But then they fizzled out to 8 minutes then 11 minutes then went away.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Elsa!!! 

Cntrygal I had a back labour with ds and for 3 days before my labour/contractions actually started I had the sorest back ever. Paracetamol took the edge off but nothing would soothe it so maybe you'll go into labour soon?  

Rbourre congrats on 37 weeks! So pleased for you. 

Sisterrose, hope they sort something out for you.

Afm, I'm 38 weeks tomorrow! I'm so ready to meet this little guy now - especially now Elsa, my due date buddy has her bundle of joy! Lol - I'm getting strong braxton hicks all day long, have been for over a week but so far nothing, they never become a regular pattern or turn into anything. I was trying to enjoy the last of my pregnancy as it's probably my last but I'm in so much pain now that I'm ready for him to be here. So just savouring the moment every time he kicks and wiggles or has hiccups as I'm wishing him out now!


----------



## Loopy Laura

So my 38 week appt didn't go too well. Blood pressure was 166/100 so they've given me medication and are keeping me in overnight to monitor me. My urine was clear which is a good sign. They will decide in the morning whether to induce me or whether to monitor me twice a week as an outpatient. The GP sent me straight to hospital so I went into a state of blind panic and couldn't stop shaking, I just felt so overwhelmed and full of adrenaline thinking it may happen soon. I would much prefer it to happen naturally but have calmed down now and am accepting of whatever comes my way tomorrow. 

I've never stayed in hospital before so it's a new experience for me! They are really lovely though and treating me well (although heard a woman screaming in labour before which was a bit disconcerting!)

Sister rose - sounds like we're in a similar situation so hope it works out for you and you get regular medication if that's what you want.


----------



## Laelani

Congrats Elsa!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats to the new Mamas!!!! It is so exciting to see our number going up!

LoopyL, I hope all goes well! Hopefully you get a great report in the morn, and they discharge you and allow outpatient monitoring.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose-how frustrating for you :(
It does sound a better idea to keep you on medication. Your so near full term now, so it wouldn't be for long either. There must be someone like a consultant in the hospital you can speak to about your concerns who will listen. It's not fair to have you in and out like this. You'll have a lovely baby boy to show for all this in the end though, so all worth the hassle :flower:

Loopy Laura-:hugs: how unsettling being sent from a routine appointment straight to hospital. I remember that happening with me with dd2 and I burst into tears. Your in the best place to be kept an eye on though, and your at a good stage in pregnancy if they need to induce you. 

Thinking of both you ladies :flower: try to rest


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose and LoopyLaura- hope everything settles for you both! Must be so frustrating and scary not knowing what is going on:hugs:

Yo_Yo- Happy Due Date!! Think you must be the first in our group to actually hit it:flower:


----------



## lauraemily17

Loopy Laura - I had something similar happen at 34 weeks with my first. Went straight from a mw app to hospital with high bp. I was kept in for 2 days and medicated to keep BP down. It worked until 38 weeks when it went up again and I was sent back to hospital. My dosage was upped & I was booked in for an induction at 39 weeks. The thing with BP rising at this late stage is that it does have an impact on the function of the placenta (or is a result of declining function, cant remember what way round they told me!) so if it keeps rising so late on in the pregnancy it's usually better for the baby to be out than in. 

Sister rose - I agree and can't understand why they haven't given you any medication. 

AFM - I know I shouldn't be wishing him here early as at 37 + 4 he still has plenty of cooking time (even though he feels huge already) but I'm really tired of being pregnant now. I went to bed with a migrane at 9 last night and it's still not fully gone. Maybe due to the broken sleep I had needing the loo 7 times last night!!! I feel uncomfortable all of the time. It's my last pregnancy so I feel bad for wishing it away but I'm just so ready to meet him now. Everything is bought & prepared, I finished work a week ago. I'm literally just waiting for his arrival!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Vicky-thanks lovely. :) I can't believe it's my due date!! 

Lauraemily-I know what you mean about just wanting the baby out now. Hopefully won't be much longer for you now.


----------



## AllStar

Lauraemily I'm exactly the same! Plus my two kids keep asking everyday if he's coming yet  

Happy due date day yoyo


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations elsa and happy due date yoyo. I hope your baby boy does not keep you waiting too much longer.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Wow congrats on reaching your due date yoyo!

Thanks for the messages. That makes sense about why they'd induce so I'm ok with it if that's what they decide to do (the medication hasn't brought the BP down that much). Still waiting for a doctor so I'm going a bit insane just sitting in hospital not knowing what's going to happen! My main problem now is that I'm exhausted as I couldn't sleep a winks at night (noisy hospital and obviously couldn't stop thinking about the fact today could be the biggest day of my life so far!) - so I'm worried I won't have enough energy to start off labour so tired. But I guess I'll just have to manage if I need to.


----------



## ljo1984

Urgh hospitals on a weekend are crap!! It's skeleton cover with drs so if they did advise induction it might not necessary end up been today, they might even try adjust your meds etc first too. Hope they see you soon. Xx


----------



## rbourre

Officially 37 weeks!! I hope baby boy comes on his own sometime in the next 21 days so I don't have to be induced. I'm wondering if my blood pressure is high again at my appointment on Friday if the doctor is going to send me to get induced or book an induction. At least I am term if baby needs to come out soon. My BP was fine yesterday, back to 118/80 after being 148/101 on Thursday.

I've had an increase in BH this morning. I had 3-4 of them really close together while I was getting breakfast this morning. Last night, I had some sharp type pains in my lower stomach that only lasted a few seconds but were pretty uncomfortable. They went away when I laid down, but started again when I sat up.


----------



## SisterRose

Hope they sort you out loopy! Sounds like we are in very similar situations :hugs: 

i just got free'd! I'm on a regular 2x a day dose of labetalol to control my blood.pressure. 
i haven't seen anyone to ask yet, but i am curious if they tend to induce early if you are on medication to control Bp as i still have a lot of baby bits to sort out and a new car to buy!!


----------



## lauraemily17

In our area, as long as the medication keeps your BP down they'll let you get to term but they won't let you go overdue.


----------



## Elsa50501

Good luck sisterrose and loopy laura Hope all goes well. Congrats on due date yoyo :). 

Thinking of everyone on our group as you all approach labor and delivery. 

Here's our little Isabelle with her daddy about 12 hours after birth all dressed up and swaddled to meet visitors .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 25


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Aww Elsa she looks adorable.


----------



## Jcliff

She is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## ferens06

She's beautiful! Congratulations :)


----------



## newlywed2013

Hey ladies! Sorry it's taken me so long to get you some pictures, I cannot believe how crazy its been! Her jaundice is getting much better, my milk came in and we are doing much better with breastfeeding! Still using a nipple shield, which I hate, but at least we are going in the right direction!
 



Attached Files:







997050_10152285744391924_5832258410892918315_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 17









1504067_10152283481056924_917212457526382925_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 17









1545155_10152283481791924_8135776653405877764_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kel21

Elsa and newlywed love the pics, they are both beautiful! 

Yoyo happy due date day :)

Sorry if i miss anyone else, my tablet is acting up and i am having trouble going back to respond to others.

I decided to try the last thing that my midwife suggested, castor oil! She recommended no more than 1 table spoon, so i took that about an hour ago. So far so good, i was already having some e contractions but i have been doing that on and off for a week now. I will update for those who may be interested! Lol. My friend said it worked for her sister, although I don't know how much she took. Fxd!


----------



## vickyandchick

Elsa and Newlywed- your babies are both beautiful!!:flower:


----------



## StarBrites

Last night our friends showed up with the crib they just bought us! It is so beautiful and we put the baby's room together. 

Before bed I got really bad lower back pain so I went to sleep. I woke up every hour having to go to the bathroom, which sucked so much! Then this morning around 6:30 I started getting menstrual like cramps and started losing my mucus plug while going to the bathroom. I am officially having my bloody show now for the last few hours. The contractions are mild and not regular but they are pretty uncomfortable. I've had some vomiting today, I think some of it is due to the contraction pain and some is hormones. I've been sleeping off and on trying to save my energy. I'm really hoping this is it and that we will have our baby soon!


----------



## Laelani

Elsa and Newlywed your babies are absolutely beautiful! :) Glad everyone is doing well! 

Starbrites, that was so nice of your friends to bring a crib! :) Such a helpful gift.


----------



## lauraemily17

Beautiful babies newlywed & Elsa.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Finally some baby pictures! They're absolutely beautiful elsa and newlywed! Newlywed, she looks a lot like her daddy! 

SisterRose and Laura hope everything turns out okay for both of you! 

Good luck with the castor oil Kel! Hope it works out for you! 

Hope this is it for you starbrites! 

Happy due date yoyo! Hope he doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## ashaz

Else and newlywed such precious pictures. It really makes me crave finding out what baby boy will look like. 

Sounds like a few of you are getting closer with contractions and loosing mucous plugs. :happydance:

All the babies on here have been so small so far. I had a growth scan yesterday at 37+4 and they said he was already 7lb10oz. Weird because my regular OB said on Thursday that he didn't even think he was 7lbs yet. For those of you that previously had growth scans were they pretty accurate? Thinking if I go the next 9 says before csection and they gain an oz a day he would be around 8lbs4oz...wow that seems so big!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Ladies, the baby pics are so precious!!!!!! 

FXd for everyone else who is already seeing things start to happen --I'm a bit jealous lol, even though I definitely want him to wait a few more weeks!

Ashaz, I had a growth scan the day DS #1 was born, and they overestimated his weight by a pound. (Of course, he has a gigantic head lol, and I'm sure this threw measurements off!) I had him at 38 weeks, and they estimated he was going to be 9 lbs 14 oz, and he was actually 8 lb 13 oz. My doctor said growth scans can have a margin of error of a pound either way.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

ashaz said:


> Else and newlywed such precious pictures. It really makes me crave finding out what baby boy will look like.
> 
> Sounds like a few of you are getting closer with contractions and loosing mucous plugs. :happydance:
> 
> All the babies on here have been so small so far. I had a growth scan yesterday at 37+4 and they said he was already 7lb10oz. Weird because my regular OB said on Thursday that he didn't even think he was 7lbs yet. For those of you that previously had growth scans were they pretty accurate? Thinking if I go the next 9 says before csection and they gain an oz a day he would be around 8lbs4oz...wow that seems so big!

I didn't have an actual growth scan but my last appointment the nurse was feeling my belly and baby inside and told me even though I look small for my gestation that there really is a lot of baby in there and to expect a baby on the higher end of 8 pounds. I already am expecting a baby of that weight or more! My husband's family makes big babies! I am excited to see if any of that's true or not.


----------



## kel21

StarBrites said:


> Last night our friends showed up with the crib they just bought us! It is so beautiful and we put the baby's room together.
> 
> Before bed I got really bad lower back pain so I went to sleep. I woke up every hour having to go to the bathroom, which sucked so much! Then this morning around 6:30 I started getting menstrual like cramps and started losing my mucus plug while going to the bathroom. I am officially having my bloody show now for the last few hours. The contractions are mild and not regular but they are pretty uncomfortable. I've had some vomiting today, I think some of it is due to the contraction pain and some is hormones. I've been sleeping off and on trying to save my energy. I'm really hoping this is it and that we will have our baby soon!

Good luck, hope this is it for you! 

I never had a growth scan close to when my ds was born, this one they told me on wed they they thought he was about 8lbs 2oz. We'll see!

Well i ended up getting some really good contractions, they got pretty close together and fairly strong as long as i kept walking. After an hour i had to rest my poor feet! They slowly got farther and farther apart and less strong :( I am too familiar with this! I just took one more dose 5 hours after the first. I found a website where the girl took 2 1 tbls doses 3 hours apart and she went into labor after the second dose. So... again fxd! Lol. If this doesn't work i'm done. So fed up!


----------



## kel21

Oh and by the way i never got diarrhea. We'll see what the second dose does.


----------



## sprite30

Beautiful babies Elsa and newlywed. 

Good luck Kel, hope labor kicks in for you.

Glad to read they sent you home with bp meds, sister rose , that's good let baby cook alittle longer

That's exciting news starbrites, hope everything goes well for you and can't wait to see pics of your new baby too.

Afm, dh and I decided not to try to do anything to induce labor. I just hope she comes on her own soon. I feel like I am as big as a house today and this is not getting any easier.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Beautiful babies newlywed and elsa! 

Good luck to those in the early stages of labour - hoping things move quickly for you. 

Sister rose - glad you got to go home!

I also got sent home eventually yesterday and went straight to bed as was exhausted! Woke up at 1.30am with contractions, went to the toilet and my waters broke! Now (4 hrs on) contractions are about every 5 mins and are painful. This baby obviously made the decision herself which is great! 

My blood pressure is still very high even on medication so they kept me in during early labour to monitor, which is annoying as I'm sitting in a shared ward with people sleeping so can't do any of the positions or even talk to my partner very easily! 

Hopefully it will progress quickly into active labour. They haven't chevked me once yet to see how dilated I am yet which I find odd.


----------



## ljo1984

Good luck Laura , cause your waters have broke they will be more warey of checking as it's an infection risk. I was never checked until 34 hours after with my first. Plus it's not always necessary, good mw's can tell how far you are by how you present/act etc  
But your comtracting which is the main thing, Sunday baby for you eeeeeek. X


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elsa and newlywed-your babies are so beautiful!! :) your posts have me big smiles! 

We must be due another baby in here soon-any voulenteers to go next?! :haha: 

Well-officially one day overdue. Begining to think, despite my numerous scans all giving me my official EDD, that my own estimate of .3rd October according to lmp may be right!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopy laura-good luck!! Really pleased baby decided to start things off! :) thinking of you, and can't wait for news!


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Laura!


----------



## vickyandchick

Good luck Laura!:flower:

2 days left for me and I am soooo ready for him to get here, everyone I know has had their babies and it's driving me nuts. I just want mine:hissy:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> Good luck Laura!:flower:
> 
> 2 days left for me and I am soooo ready for him to get here, everyone I know has had their babies and it's driving me nuts. I just want mine:hissy:

When I was pregnant with my first my cousin girlfriend was due his first a couple of weeks after me but their baby came early. I cried to my DH saying "but it's my turn."


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Good luck Laura!!! Can't wait to hear an update! 

YoYo, your little one will be here soon--I know it doesn't feel soon enough! : ) 

Vicky, I hope your little one decides it is time! : )

This thread is getting a little slower as more people are now taking care of little ones, or in labor! : )

AFM, we are down to about 3 weeks now. That feels like forever, but I still feel like I have a ton of things to wrap up at school for my sub before I leave. I kind of have a feeling he will be here before 3 weeks. I have an appointment Thursday, so we will see what they say then!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

1 month until my due date. I still haven't ordered a new cot mattress, washed baby clothes (planned for next week). I don't even have everything I need for my hospital bag or started packing it but my husband is of work for 6 days from Wednesday so things will get sorted. Feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## cntrygrl

Newlywed & Elsa-- Your babies are adorable. Elsa I just realized that your little girl and I now have the same birthday.

LoopyLaura-- Sorry about the hospital stay. Hopefully the doctors will give you some info soon.

Kel-- How did the 2nd round of Castor oil go?

YoYo & Vicky-- Hoping your babies arrive soon for you.


----------



## kel21

Good luck laura!

Afm I am in the hospital, gonna have my boy today! Contractions got bad about 7pm, finally went to the hospital and got here at midnight. Was only 3cm, 60% effaced which was progress from Wednesday. Contractions got so bad I couldn't get on top of the pain so I got an epidural which of course slowed my contractions so now just waiting for the pitocin. Will update with photos later!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats Laura and kel! Hope it goes well for both of you! 

Hopefully things go quickly for you yoyo and Vicky! 

Two weeks left today! I have a feeling he's going to be late though, by at least a week. Hopefully not!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel-how exciting! Your going to have your little boy today! Good luck, can't wait for the pics :)


----------



## Krippy

Can't wait to see all these babies!


----------



## GeralynB

All the babies are adorable!

My due date is exactly 1 month from today. Still have a bunch to do so I'm okay with him cooking for a while longer.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congrats Kel! So glad he's finally on his way:dance:


----------



## Laelani

Good luck Laura and Kel!!!! Can't wait to hear the updates!

2 days to go for us until we meet our little guy! :D


----------



## AshleyLK

I hope all is well Kel! Congrats on all the new babies everyone!


----------



## noshowjo

How fab all the babies and labours starting. 

Whoop whoop only 3 ads and it's October girls :) due month .


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay, kel! Hope all goes well! Can't wait to see a pic : )


----------



## kel21

Benjamin Thomas born at 12:42pm! Small tear, but not too bad. 20 1/2 inches, 7lbs 7.6oz. Smaller than the ultrasound estimate.
 



Attached Files:







20140928_151256.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ashaz

Laura good luck! 

Kel congrats he is beautiful.

Yoyo a mother knows best I bet your due date predictor ends up being right. 

8 days left today before scheduled csection. Just realized today I was in single digits. We walked the zoo today but no worsening contractions. :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats kel he's adorable!


----------



## Krippy

Kel... Congratulations! He is adorable... So happy for you!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats Kel, he is adorable. 

So jealous since we had the same due date.


----------



## StarBrites

Elysia Marie born 11:47am 9/28 (39+6) at 7lb 6oz 20 inches long. Story to come later!
 



Attached Files:







received_m_mid_1411942679737_5b4daa323250d17085_0.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Laelani

Congrats kel and starbrites!!! Beautiful babies!! :D


----------



## rbourre

Congrats to both of you, they are both so cute. 

I've been having some sharp pains in the lower part of my belly. They come and go and only last around 2-20 seconds each. I've never experienced contractions so I don't know if that's what it is.


----------



## Krippy

Starbrites!!!! Congratulations! 

RBourre... All I can say with contractions is that you will know when they happen. It is hard to explain but you will... &#128521;&#128521;;) Not very helpful I know... 

I have the urge now to find back in the threads and see how these girls were feeling before they gave birth. I have been feeling like I am close but I don't want to get my hopes up...


----------



## sprite30

Oh my goodness. Congrats starbrites, I wasn't expecting another baby born today so it was a surprise to get on here and see her pic. So adorable. 

Now I'm getting even more excited.

I bought the most adorable baby pumpkin tutu costume today at a consignment event and I can't wait to meet my baby and dress her up. So jealous. My baby seems like she's just getting comfy in there, she's kicking and punching often but I haven't had an cramping or pains in awhile now. I wouldn't be surprised if I go overdue.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Kel and Starbrites!!!:dance:
Look at all these beautiful babies that are arriving :D


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Kel and Starbrites!! Can't believe how many babies are here already!!


----------



## JT2013

i'll add another baby born! My yellow bump was due 6/10 but had another ideas and I gave birth, after a very swift progressing labour to our gorgeous BOY on 21/9 weighing 6lbs 10oz. Still slightly in shock as I with a first baby I thought i'd be waiting until 40 weeks plus - at 37+6 I hadn't even gone on maternity leave! 

anyway, he is perfect and we are both well!


----------



## Elsa50501

Kel ans starbrite! 

Every time is go to respond to someone today I get distracted halfway through my response and then come back to too many more things that have happened! My unfinished post earlier was wishing kel luck with labor and hoping for the best for sisterrose ! I'm slow today but I'm trying!


----------



## Elsa50501

JT2013 said:


> i'll add another baby born! My yellow bump was due 6/10 but had another ideas and I gave birth, after a very swift progressing labour to our gorgeous BOY on 21/9 weighing 6lbs 10oz. Still slightly in shock as I with a first baby I thought i'd be waiting until 40 weeks plus - at 37+6 I hadn't even gone on maternity leave!
> 
> anyway, he is perfect and we are both well!

Oh my goodness! All the October bumps are turning into September...uh... Sunshines? Lol. Congrats!


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats to all the new babies/mommies! I'll be adding my little boy to the list late tomorrow night/early Tuesday am :) getting nervous. This pregnancy flew by!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats kel, starbrites and jt!

I've been feeling like I'm close but just lots of contractions that don't progress into anything. 
Took some time out this afternoon and spent it at the beach with the kids. Was lots of fun!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Three new ones just today, woo hoo!!! Congrats, ladies! : )


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Kel, starbrites & JT. There's a lot of impatient babies wanting out at the minute!

It's 4am here & I'm awake having contractions! Trying not to get too excited as they could be gone by the morning! They're only mild and not lasting very long right now. Don't know if I should try & sleep or get bouncing on my ball!


----------



## vickyandchick

JT2013 said:


> i'll add another baby born! My yellow bump was due 6/10 but had another ideas and I gave birth, after a very swift progressing labour to our gorgeous BOY on 21/9 weighing 6lbs 10oz. Still slightly in shock as I with a first baby I thought i'd be waiting until 40 weeks plus - at 37+6 I hadn't even gone on maternity leave!
> 
> anyway, he is perfect and we are both well!

Congratulations!!:dance:

Wellll it's 4.30am and I am wide awake :( boo.
However I was lying down and felt something trickle out:wacko: There's also a damp patch on my sheet too- its not pee and wayyyy too much to be runny discharge. Can your waters just trickle at first??


----------



## ljo1984

If your hind waters go yes it can be a trickle (it's coming from higher up, fore waters go with a gush) I'd just rest put on a pad and see how it goes  xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kel-your little boy is so gorgeous!! Congratulations

StarBrites-what Beautiful little girl!! Congratulations

JT2013-congratulations on your baby boy!!

I so love these updates :)

Hopefully Loopylaura will have news soon too :)

Vickyandchick-yes, could be like ljo says, your hind waters. Baby's head can block the rest initially like a plug. Fingers crossed!!

Lauraemily-sounds promising :) fingers crossed your going into labour :)

Zephyr-love the beach! Sounds fun. Wish I had the energy to take the kids places! :)

Jcliff-good luck for today!! Excited for you, can't wait for your update! :)

Got midwife appointment today-hoping/praying she will be able to give me some encouragement. Third overdue baby now :dohh:


----------



## zephyr

I feel a bit crampy in my lower back and have been having very very light spotting this evening. These tightenings I've been having must be doing something :p
I feel like I'm about to go into labour any second but I guess I still could be a while away yet.

Good luck with your appointment yo yo!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulation to Jt, kel and starbrite on your new arrivals.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats everyone on your lovely babies!! I cant believe how quickly they are coming

xx


----------



## vickyandchick

Due tomorrow and getting pains in my thighs, lower back and under my bump. Have leaked a bit since this morning so keeping an eye on it, hoping this is it!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zephyr and Vickyandchick- hope it's the start for you! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Well had a stretch and sweep. 2cm dialated, but you tend to be a little dialated with a subsequent baby. She said she managed to do it easily, but I don't feel any different yet. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## SisterRose

Fingers crossed for everyone!! 


back to hospital for me as Bp still 160/105 this morning and a +protein in urine so got to go back and see what they say :( 

really hoping they will book an induction in for next week as OH got shouted at today from work for having to.come home two times a week and may get fired if it keeps happening and then we will lose our house :/ stress!


----------



## Elsa50501

vickyandchick said:


> JT2013 said:
> 
> 
> i'll add another baby born! My yellow bump was due 6/10 but had another ideas and I gave birth, after a very swift progressing labour to our gorgeous BOY on 21/9 weighing 6lbs 10oz. Still slightly in shock as I with a first baby I thought i'd be waiting until 40 weeks plus - at 37+6 I hadn't even gone on maternity leave!
> 
> anyway, he is perfect and we are both well!
> 
> Congratulations!!:dance:
> 
> Wellll it's 4.30am and I am wide awake :( boo.
> However I was lying down and felt something trickle out:wacko: There's also a damp patch on my sheet too- its not pee and wayyyy too much to be runny discharge. Can your waters just trickle at first??Click to expand...

Yup! They can... And then there are little gushes and big gushes later. Good luck!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose-that's awful your oh got shouted at-it's hardly something you want to be going on as it is. :flower:

I'd be also pushing hard for an induction date-can't see any reason they would refuse. I mean I know people who have been induced for much less at 37 weeks.

Good luck honey


----------



## Elsa50501

SisterRose said:


> Fingers crossed for everyone!!
> 
> 
> back to hospital for me as Bp still 160/105 this morning and a +protein in urine so got to go back and see what they say :(
> 
> really hoping they will book an induction in for next week as OH got shouted at today from work for having to.come home two times a week and may get fired if it keeps happening and then we will lose our house :/ stress!

Ugh that's awful! I hope things work out. That seems very insensitive of his work as well!


----------



## ljo1984

Good luck yoyo. If she's managed to do it easily you must be dilated internally too, it's normally just external cervix dilated with subsequent pregnancies. Eeeeeek. X


----------



## ferens06

Congratulations everyone! How exciting :flow:


----------



## cntrygrl

Kel, StarBrites, and JT congrats on your babies!

Can't wait to see who is next. We have a lot of babies being born now.


----------



## Laelani

Well exactly 24 hours from now I will be in the OR and baby will be out!!!! They said he would be delivered into the world around 12:07pm or so. :) How exciting. I am still completely sickeningly terrified of the surgery and all that goes with it but I am glad that baby is coming out at a specified time and I know exactly when and how everything is going to happen. I think I just don't like that I won't be in control of anything for that 1 hour period of time. :)


----------



## SisterRose

Thanks yoyo. I totally argued my point through to the doctor today, that Bp is high and keeps going up and down, feeling unwell, dizzy and nauseous, that i had two previous iugr babies and even though my scans show him being a good normal size midwives have been feeling and saying he feels on the smaller side. That oh cant have any more time off work to bring me to Mau or watch the kids and loads more! 

he basically said he doubts they would want to since the blood pressure can be controlled with medication and they will want to get me as far as possible before induction but in the end the only person who can make that decision is the consultant who in seeing on Friday so in hoping they will see my point of view and see what happens but now in not very hopeful they will agree if im honest. 38 weeks would be good too, i just cant do another 4 weeks backwards and forwards to the hospital even if i wanted to now oh cant have the time off anyway now!! 

how are things your end? Any more signs your little one is going to make an appearance today? :D x


----------



## RcdM

Omg, congratulations on all the new babies! I don't often get the opportunity to check in during the weekends, so I have missed a lot! All the babies are so adorable, so happy for you all!

SIL came over this weekend with her new baby, who is 9 days old now, and my dd got to meet him. She's 2 1/2 so I was really interested to see how she reacted to her new little cousin... well she was really unsure LOL. She stared at him a lot but she was really shy and she didn't really want to touch him or anything. When he cried she would just stare at him with a really concerned face but didn't say a word. It was interesting lol. I kept saying look, he's just like your baby brother! But she doesn't quite get it yet. I hope she adjusts well once he's here. 

I'm on the one handed count down now - counting today, I have exactly 5 days left until my section date! These last few weeks have FLOWN by. I have 3 days of work left and I'm a little stressed because I have a lot to finish up here, and then a lot of little things to do at home, people to meet with for dinner, etc. and I feel like I can't really relax which is what I'd prefer to do. Oh well. 

Me and DH have been arguing and bickering a lot lately and it makes me really sad. It's taking away from the excitement I should be feeling this week. :( I just want him to WANT to spend some time with me, but he spends so much time with his friends and then when he is home he's just tired and ready for bed. I miss the times we used to have fun and do things together. Now all we do is sit on the couch and watch tv and go to sleep. It's all going to change so much in less than a week, all I wanted was some quality time with him this weekend. He doesn't see it the way I see it at all and it's hard. Makes me feel really lonely and I'm dying for some attention. But when I try to bring it up he just gets mad. :shrug:


----------



## kiki28

Wow congratulations on all the new babies :) So many are coming early :)

I'm 38 weeks today and officially now have everything we need for him now! Ive been having loads of braxton hicks and period type pain the last couple of days so hoping that its a sign of good things!

I wish we could all tell when we were going to deliver or go into labour as its so frustrating not knowing! hehe


----------



## La Mere

Congratulations on the new babies! Can't wait to see who pops next! Can't believe that 13 babies have been born in our group already and it isn't even October yet!

I'll be 38 weeks on Wednesday, 6 days away from the point I went into labor and delivered my son. Hoping this baby decides to take after their big brother and not their big sister who was 8 days late! Feeling so huge and uncomfortable, saw a little tiny bit more mucus on my undies earlier this morning. Still nothing too exciting... just the two mucus spottings and pretty much constant belly tightenings, some more painful than others and a really achy back.

Know I've posted this before but as it is getting closer and closer to whenever delivery day is for me, I thought I would post it again for anyone who wanted to give it a go and guess gender and birth date. https://www.expectnet.com/games/MysteryPumpkin


----------



## Laelani

Well ladies tomorrow is the day for me - C-Section day! I will try to update as quickly as I can tomorrow. :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Laelani said:


> Well ladies tomorrow is the day for me - C-Section day! I will try to update as quickly as I can tomorrow. :)

Wishing you the best.

Just wondering has anyone washed the seat cover of their baby bouncer before use?


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep but only as it was used for my eldest. I wouldn't if it had have been new. Stuck it in the washing machine on a delicate wash & it came out like new. 

So contractions last night fizzled to not much today. Had a few through the day but very irregular, some strong BH & I'm pretty sure he's started to engage but no actual labour. Hoping this is at least the latent phase and something happens sooner rather than later!


----------



## RcdM

I didn't wash my seat cover, but I sprayed it with an organic safe-for-baby cleaning spray and just wiped it down and let it dry.


----------



## Laelani

CharmedKirsty said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies tomorrow is the day for me - C-Section day! I will try to update as quickly as I can tomorrow. :)
> 
> Wishing you the best.
> 
> Just wondering has anyone washed the seat cover of their baby bouncer before use?Click to expand...

Thank you!!!

As for the bouncer I did not wash mine and do not intend to.


----------



## rbourre

I washed the cover of my bouncy seat and swing but both have been used before. I bought the swing used and the bouncy seat was my daughters.

I feel like I am coming down with a cold. I woke up with a sore throat this morning that has come and gone a couple times throughout the day. I was taking a shower about 20 minutes ago and started sneezing and now I'm all plugged up and feel like crap. Hopefully this passes soon. It's either the beginning of a cold or allergies.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

RcdM said:


> Omg, congratulations on all the new babies! I don't often get the opportunity to check in during the weekends, so I have missed a lot! All the babies are so adorable, so happy for you all!
> 
> SIL came over this weekend with her new baby, who is 9 days old now, and my dd got to meet him. She's 2 1/2 so I was really interested to see how she reacted to her new little cousin... well she was really unsure LOL. She stared at him a lot but she was really shy and she didn't really want to touch him or anything. When he cried she would just stare at him with a really concerned face but didn't say a word. It was interesting lol. I kept saying look, he's just like your baby brother! But she doesn't quite get it yet. I hope she adjusts well once he's here.
> 
> I'm on the one handed count down now - counting today, I have exactly 5 days left until my section date! These last few weeks have FLOWN by. I have 3 days of work left and I'm a little stressed because I have a lot to finish up here, and then a lot of little things to do at home, people to meet with for dinner, etc. and I feel like I can't really relax which is what I'd prefer to do. Oh well.
> 
> Me and DH have been arguing and bickering a lot lately and it makes me really sad. It's taking away from the excitement I should be feeling this week. :( I just want him to WANT to spend some time with me, but he spends so much time with his friends and then when he is home he's just tired and ready for bed. I miss the times we used to have fun and do things together. Now all we do is sit on the couch and watch tv and go to sleep. It's all going to change so much in less than a week, all I wanted was some quality time with him this weekend. He doesn't see it the way I see it at all and it's hard. Makes me feel really lonely and I'm dying for some attention. But when I try to bring it up he just gets mad. :shrug:

I'm so sorry you're feeling this way!! I hope you get some quality time in, and some closure before baby gets here. Maybe he is just stressed about the baby arriving, and isn't handling his feelings too well?


----------



## JT2013

vickyandchick said:


> JT2013 said:
> 
> 
> i'll add another baby born! My yellow bump was due 6/10 but had another ideas and I gave birth, after a very swift progressing labour to our gorgeous BOY on 21/9 weighing 6lbs 10oz. Still slightly in shock as I with a first baby I thought i'd be waiting until 40 weeks plus - at 37+6 I hadn't even gone on maternity leave!
> 
> anyway, he is perfect and we are both well!
> 
> Congratulations!!:dance:
> 
> Wellll it's 4.30am and I am wide awake :( boo.
> However I was lying down and felt something trickle out:wacko: There's also a damp patch on my sheet too- its not pee and wayyyy too much to be runny discharge. Can your waters just trickle at first??Click to expand...

My waters went in much the same way - I went to the loo in the mid morning and felt something (not wee!) trickle out. When I looked, the stuff had white flecks in it. Baby was completely engaged so it was plugging most of it which is why I didn't 'gush' loads! I had a bloody show about 20 mins later and mild contractions started after that - I had him 10 hours after my waters went and 3 hours after getting to hospital - so not too bad for a first baby :baby:


----------



## vickyandchick

Today is my Due Date:dance::dance:
I can't believe we got this far, now if he'd like to get a wiggle on I'd appreciate it immensely:haha:
No more leaking, I don't think, but had cramps on and off all day yesterday so we shall see :D


----------



## Jcliff

Was just admitted to hospital, baby boy will be here soon! Xoxo


----------



## zephyr

Good luck jcliff.

I've still got very light spotting and my back cramps are now lower tummy and thigh cramps. I had an off day today, woke up vomiting and felt nauseous all day along with a barely an appetite. 
Im hoping this means labour is close but it's hard to tell. I certainly feel like it could start any second! 
Got my midwife appointment first thing in the morning.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Happy due date Vicky!! :)

Had a bloody show and lots of blood discharge since my sweep. Hoping baby decides to come soon. Been doing lots of squats 100 so far today to try help. My legs are hurting!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Happy due date vickyandchick. I hope you are not going to be waiting to much longer.

Good luck jcliff.

Keep at it yoyo!


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck to everyone! :-D


----------



## vickyandchick

Sounds like it's starting off for a lot of us, good luck everyone! :D


----------



## GeralynB

Good luck ladies!! Sounds like more babies will be here very soon!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck everyone! Happy due date vicky! Hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long! 

Yoyo keep at those squats! If anything you'll have nice thighs and bum to show for it ;)


----------



## rbourre

Good luck everyone. I'm hoping baby decides to wait until at least tomorrow so he will be an October baby. My daughter and husband are both September and I'd rather not have another birthday in the same month. I don't think that's going to be a problem though, I think he's pretty comfy in there. I hope the doctor will check me on Friday. I know it doesn't really mean anything, but I'd still like to know if I'm dilated at all. I've felt like something is "trickling" out a few times already this morning, but nothing is there when I look.


----------



## sprite30

zephyr said:


> Good luck jcliff.
> 
> I've still got very light spotting and my back cramps are now lower tummy and thigh cramps. I had an off day today, woke up vomiting and felt nauseous all day along with a barely an appetite.
> Im hoping this means labour is close but it's hard to tell. I certainly feel like it could start any second!
> Got my midwife appointment first thing in the morning.

I'm experiencing much of the same symptoms today. Very sore in my hips. Woke up yesterday nauseous barely had an appetite all day I had to stick with pizza and cereal all day because I didn't want to eat anything heavy. Also felt like I had a bit of loose stools. The cramping is low in my tummy and my upper thigh ache like I just ran a 5k. I've also been having pains in my cervix not stabbing like before more of a pinch. I'm very very gassy right now so it could just be gas again....I hope not. 



Jcliff said:


> Was just admitted to hospital, baby boy will be here soon! Xoxo

Yay jcliff, so exciting. Can't wait to see pics.



vickyandchick said:


> Today is my Due Date:dance::dance:
> I can't believe we got this far, now if he'd like to get a wiggle on I'd appreciate it immensely:haha:
> No more leaking, I don't think, but had cramps on and off all day yesterday so we shall see :D

Yay Vicky, super excited for making it to your due date. Officially overdue come tomorrow. I hope things start progressing for you.



rbourre said:


> Good luck everyone. I'm hoping baby decides to wait until at least tomorrow so he will be an October baby. My daughter and husband are both September and I'd rather not have another birthday in the same month. I don't think that's going to be a problem though, I think he's pretty comfy in there. I hope the doctor will check me on Friday. I know it doesn't really mean anything, but I'd still like to know if I'm dilated at all. I've felt like something is "trickling" out a few times already this morning, but nothing is there when I look.

Agreed Rbourre, would much rather an October baby so the longer she waits the better. I was checked on Monday and doc said I was 1-2 cm and cervix is favorable. He didn't say if baby was engaged but I'm assuming not. No sign of mucus plug or bloody show here...so it's a waiting game. I cannot beleive we even made it this far. With all the extra scans and worries about a short cervix it's a miracle.


----------



## Elsa50501

Jcliff said:


> Was just admitted to hospital, baby boy will be here soon! Xoxo

Good luck jcliff! Congrats on due date Vicky! Did you ever tell your mw about leaking waters?


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck to those ladies that feel like things are progressing.

I'm thinking I have a very stubborn little boy and he won't be here til his due date or later.


----------



## vickyandchick

Elsa50501 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> Was just admitted to hospital, baby boy will be here soon! Xoxo
> 
> Good luck jcliff! Congrats on due date Vicky! Did you ever tell your mw about leaking waters?Click to expand...

I rang the hospital and they said to put a pad on, along with the (lovely) creamy discharge I couldn't tell:shrug: Not felt any today at all but see midwife tomorrow so I'll bring it up again then


----------



## mommyberry

It's a GIRL!!! :kiss: :pink: :baby:

DH and I were so surprised and we had always wanted a little girl! 

And so sorry I got delayed in updating here. My precious surprise baby was born on 09/25 at 23:06hrs. After which my hands were quite full with everything happening so fast. My darling daughter was born at 38 weeks and weighed 6lbs 7oz. 

On 25th morning I had light crampy pains. I was anyway going to be induced that afternoon. So I went in a little early since I live 1.5hrs away. Doc examined and told me that she can physically break my waters as I was 3cm dilated and I won't need any IOL meds / gels / IV. Once that was done at 4pm, I was asked to mobilise and keep myself active as labor is expected within 24 hrs. 

At 6pm I started getting proper contractions very evenly spaced at 12mins for 6s. Slowly they moved closer together. And even then, my DH and mom really insisted I walked a little between my contractions. I had light snacks and water throughout the labor and after 9pm I had this urge to push and I was only about 6cm dilated. The only position I was comfortable in was in the restroom. Nurses were checking on me often and my mom was beside me all the time giving me affirmations. Telling me what to expect and how to breathe.

At 11pm I thought this is not going to happen for another 4 or 5 hrs and I was in terrible terrible pain :nope: . Then my doc walks in and tells me that in the next contraction the baby's head will be out and I need to really really store my energy by not shouting and pushing with all my might. I just did whatever I was told to do in the next 6mins... and there she was on my chest. I was so in shock! I thought I was still dreaming or hallucinating because I was expecting so much more pain in the next so many hours but here she is and all the pain is over! Done! That feeling is so precious. :cloud9: I can't express all those emotions in words... and I'm sure all of you are going to feel the same soon! 

I had a complete natural labor, completely med free and normal delivery . And I'm so surprised at my own pain bearing capacity. I wouldn't have been able to do what I did without my mom and DH. 

My darling daughter is adorable and active little girl who is already breast feeding, and smiling away in her sleep. Will post pictures when I come back next time. I'm cloth diapering and so lot of :laundry: :hangwashing:

:thumbup: to all you lovely ladies who have supported me in many ways. I will come back to check out your birth stories. Good luck!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats mommyberry & good luck jcliff.


----------



## SisterRose

Is this braxton hicks? My mum and dad came over and fell out, she left upset, my kids are being pains, making mess everywhere i am pulling my hair out here screaming at them to nit make mess now as ive spent all afternoon cleaning and my stomach keeps going rock hard and i had a fee twinging pains. Now its been rock hard for about 5mins but no pains. Feel.majorly stressed out, should probably go have my second lot of blood pressure tablets :s


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep sound just like a BH and yes definitely take your meds, bet your bp is sky high with everything you've got going on right now. Sounds like you need a day off Hun. Is there anyone who can take the girls and leave you to have a peaceful day home alone? :hugs:


----------



## RcdM

Congratulations mommyberry! That is an amazing story, so glad everything went so well for you. 

Good luck for everyone else who is starting to get things moving! Sounds like there are a lot of us! 



SoBlessedMama said:


> I'm so sorry you're feeling this way!! I hope you get some quality time in, and some closure before baby gets here. Maybe he is just stressed about the baby arriving, and isn't handling his feelings too well?

Actually quite the opposite, he is really excited for the baby and he keeps saying it's going to be a piece of cake. He says that because last time with our dd she had to come very unexpectedly at 30 weeks and she was in the NICU for 5 weeks, so it was crazy and scary and we didn't know what the heck we were doing. He also didn't have any leave time and this time we both get the full 12 weeks. So he keeps saying it's going to be so different and so much easier. I keep telling him to stop being so cocky about it because what if this baby has colic or something, it could still be tough even though we feel a million times more confident in what we're doing this time. He still thinks it will be easy and he's really ready for the baby. 

I think he's just stressed at work, he just took on a new position with a lot more responsibility and every day is crazy. So his outlet is to go have a beer with his friends... by the time I see him he's already tired and ready for bed. Whatever. Things are were a little better last night, I tried to just let it go and not stay mad even though he knows I was upset. 

Anyway. Tomorrow is my last day at work! :happydance: and 4 days until my baby is here! I still can't believe it. My stomach is rock hard a lot of the time and it feels weird. It's like stretched out so much that I almost don't feel anything when I press on it, if that makes sense. It feels like a foreign object!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations mommyberry!!:dance:


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on your little girl Mommyberrry!! So glad you had such a wonderful birth experience.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SisterRose said:


> Is this braxton hicks? My mum and dad came over and fell out, she left upset, my kids are being pains, making mess everywhere i am pulling my hair out here screaming at them to nit make mess now as ive spent all afternoon cleaning and my stomach keeps going rock hard and i had a fee twinging pains. Now its been rock hard for about 5mins but no pains. Feel.majorly stressed out, should probably go have my second lot of blood pressure tablets :s

:hugs: what a day honey. It does sound like BH-I used to get bad ones when I was learning to drive when I was pregnant with dd2. Whenever on a lesson my belly would tense up.

You really sound like you need some 'me time' and pampering. Get a nice bath, tell your oh to have the kids and chill

Hope your BP is behaving. :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-so happy to read your wonderful news!! :) congratulations


----------



## SisterRose

sooo sorry i missed you mommyberry! congrats on your surprise pink bundle :flower:

I feel much calmer now, OH is back and has bathed the kids and sorting them for bed. I love my children but so glad to have some space tonight! I think the last stages of pregnancy are so stressful. Really feeling for you ladies who are due or over due and how you guys must be feeling!

Not long for us all now either way, welcoming in October tomorrow! :wohoo:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh yes-tomorrow is Bumpkins month!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Laelani

Carson Eli born at 1:03pm. 7 lbs 10pz and 19" long. We are doing well. Spinal worked and didn't need general :) Will update more later with photo.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Laelani said:


> Carson Eli born at 1:03pm. 7 lbs 10pz and 19" long. We are doing well. Spinal worked and didn't need general :) Will update more later with photo.

Congratulations!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laelani-congratulations!! :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Laelani said:


> Carson Eli born at 1:03pm. 7 lbs 10pz and 19" long. We are doing well. Spinal worked and didn't need general :) Will update more later with photo.

Congratulations!!:dance:


----------



## ljo1984

My bumps dropped!!!!! Eeeeeek! Unless it pops back up again, wouldn't be the first time lol.


----------



## Elsa50501

mommyberry said:


> It's a GIRL!!! :kiss: :pink: :baby:
> 
> DH and I were so surprised and we had always wanted a little girl!
> 
> And so sorry I got delayed in updating here. My precious surprise baby was born on 09/25 at 23:06hrs. After which my hands were quite full with everything happening so fast. My darling daughter was born at 38 weeks and weighed 6lbs 7oz.
> 
> On 25th morning I had light crampy pains. I was anyway going to be induced that afternoon. So I went in a little early since I live 1.5hrs away. Doc examined and told me that she can physically break my waters as I was 3cm dilated and I won't need any IOL meds / gels / IV. Once that was done at 4pm, I was asked to mobilise and keep myself active as labor is expected within 24 hrs.
> 
> At 6pm I started getting proper contractions very evenly spaced at 12mins for 6s. Slowly they moved closer together. And even then, my DH and mom really insisted I walked a little between my contractions. I had light snacks and water throughout the labor and after 9pm I had this urge to push and I was only about 6cm dilated. The only position I was comfortable in was in the restroom. Nurses were checking on me often and my mom was beside me all the time giving me affirmations. Telling me what to expect and how to breathe.
> 
> At 11pm I thought this is not going to happen for another 4 or 5 hrs and I was in terrible terrible pain :nope: . Then my doc walks in and tells me that in the next contraction the baby's head will be out and I need to really really store my energy by not shouting and pushing with all my might. I just did whatever I was told to do in the next 6mins... and there she was on my chest. I was so in shock! I thought I was still dreaming or hallucinating because I was expecting so much more pain in the next so many hours but here she is and all the pain is over! Done! That feeling is so precious. :cloud9: I can't express all those emotions in words... and I'm sure all of you are going to feel the same soon!
> 
> I had a complete natural labor, completely med free and normal delivery . And I'm so surprised at my own pain bearing capacity. I wouldn't have been able to do what I did without my mom and DH.
> 
> My darling daughter is adorable and active little girl who is already breast feeding, and smiling away in her sleep. Will post pictures when I come back next time. I'm cloth diapering and so lot of :laundry: :hangwashing:
> 
> :thumbup: to all you lovely ladies who have supported me in many ways. I will come back to check out your birth stories. Good luck!!!

Congrats mommyberry! Our girls were born 3 hrs 5 min apart! Enjoy her!

Also, congrats laelani! So glad you didn't need general :) glad everything went we'll give little man lots of kisses!


----------



## lauraemily17

Laelani said:


> Carson Eli born at 1:03pm. 7 lbs 10pz and 19" long. We are doing well. Spinal worked and didn't need general :) Will update more later with photo.

Congratulations!


----------



## sprite30

Aww congrats to mommyberry and laelani, so exciting. 

The way I'm figuring it is even if I go Into labor right now the chances of me giving birth before midnight are probably pretty slim so I'm happy right now that I'll have an October bumpkin


----------



## GeralynB

Laelani said:


> Carson Eli born at 1:03pm. 7 lbs 10pz and 19" long. We are doing well. Spinal worked and didn't need general :) Will update more later with photo.

Congrats!!!


----------



## ashaz

Congrats in the new arrivals! Can't wait to see pictures! 

Agree that this last trimester is stressful. I am already feeling guilt for my daughter that unless baby boy comes early by this time next week she will no longer be an only child. I just want to cuddle with her and play as much as I can with her right now.


----------



## zephyr

Congrats mommyberry and Laelani!

I'm in NZ so its the 1st of Oct for me glad I'm having another October baby :p


----------



## zephyr

Sprite although it's not pleasant, its nice to know someone else is experiencing the same thing! I'm feeling nauseous again today but no vomiting. 

I had about 6 contractions last night that were very crampy and sore. I actually thought it was labour time but nope! I went to sleep and it all went away. 
It seriously can't be too far away!
Watch me, I'll still be sitting here saying the same thing in a week lol!


----------



## sprite30

ljo1984 said:


> My bumps dropped!!!!! Eeeeeek! Unless it pops back up again, wouldn't be the first time lol.


I'm glad u mentioned this bc I was wonderin if this was possible. I thought I dropped the other day but the next day when I woke up she was back to normal. I just thought I was imagining things lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations Mommyberry and Laelani!!!!!


----------



## Jcliff

Baby was born t


----------



## sprite30

zephyr said:


> Sprite although it's not pleasant, its nice to know someone else is experiencing the same thing! I'm feeling nauseous again today but no vomiting.
> 
> I had about 6 contractions last night that were very crampy and sore. I actually thought it was labour time but nope! I went to sleep and it all went away.
> It seriously can't be too far away!
> Watch me, I'll still be sitting here saying the same thing in a week lol!

My thoughts exactly. I'm starting to think that I want it to happen so bad that I'm symptom spotting all over again lol


----------



## Jcliff

Baby boy was born today 11:26am 8lb4oz. Gorgeous. Name TBD!


----------



## ljo1984

Mines been in and out of my pelvis from the late 20 weeks. But this is very different!!!! My bumps gone right low and out and can feel it's heads really down there. Feel quite nervous that it could be any time really :-/ eeeeek.


----------



## vickyandchick

Jcliff said:


> Baby boy was born today 11:26am 8lb4oz. Gorgeous. Name TBD!

Congratulations!!:flower:
So many babies have arrived and it's not even October here yet:happydance:


----------



## sprite30

Jcliff said:


> Baby boy was born today 11:26am 8lb4oz. Gorgeous. Name TBD!

Congrats jcliff.


----------



## lauraemily17

sprite30 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Sprite although it's not pleasant, its nice to know someone else is experiencing the same thing! I'm feeling nauseous again today but no vomiting.
> 
> I had about 6 contractions last night that were very crampy and sore. I actually thought it was labour time but nope! I went to sleep and it all went away.
> It seriously can't be too far away!
> Watch me, I'll still be sitting here saying the same thing in a week lol!
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I'm starting to think that I want it to happen so bad that I'm symptom spotting all over again lolClick to expand...

I says exactly the same thing to my husband today! Instead of wondering if every twinge is implantation I'm wondering if it's labour! :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats jcliff!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats jcliff!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations jcliff! :)


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations to all of these September babies in our October group.... Love it! 
I was up all night with back ache, cramps, and contractions that fizzled out around 6am. I am so tired... Thankfully I just had a wonderful nap with my almost 2 year old. I am still having the cramps and back ache just no timeable contractions. Had a midwife appointment and I am at least 1 cm dilated so she did a little stimulation when she checked hut all this "warming up" my body is doing is changing my cervix which is awesome for my VBAC dreams. Anyone have any experience with dilation and how long for labour? I know I could sit like this for a while but I am just curious...


----------



## rbourre

I've been feeling crappy today. My blood pressure was up again earlier and I felt nauseous. I napped while my daughter napped and woke up feeling better but I'm really stuffed up. I had a bath and was feeling a lot better until I got out and sneezed about 40 times in a row. Now I'm all crampy and sore. 

I hope the doctor decides to induce next week. I am tired of my blood pressure rising and falling so much, it's making me feel awful all the time.


----------



## sprite30

Sorry to hear Krippy and Rbourre that you guys aren't feeling well. Me either. I went out to eat tonight with dh's family. I didn't really want to go because I wasn't feeling the greatest but now I'm really not feeling good. Almost immediately after eating I felt so nauseous and started getting a backache. So along with my already sore hips and thighs, I feel such a mess right now. I hardly ate any food but I felt like I just ate at an all you can eat buffet, my stomach hurts like it's soooo full. I'm hoping that this is either the beginnings of labor or it goes away quickly bc it's not fun.


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats Jcliff. 

Sorry to the ladies who are feeling junky in these later days of third tri. Just keep thinking of your little pumpkins to give you the strength to make it through! :)


----------



## zephyr

Congrats jcliff!

Well my blood pressure is up apparently with traces of protein in my urine and baby is posterior. 
The stand in midwife seems to think my blood pressure has risen slightly because im nearing the end and said traces of protein can happen. She didnt seem worried at all even after I mentioned the vomiting/loss of appetite.
my midwife is back tomorrow so I will ring her after 2pm when she takes over and ask her to come check me.
its hard not to worry about it.
I know the worry will probably delay labour even more but I cant help it :(

As for babies position I was sure baby was back to back and have spent the week already trying to get baby to turn.....lots of time on my hands and knees, no slouching etc but it hasnt budged! I reckon if I could get baby to turn it might help things along. 
Midwife said the back cramps will be from babys position and told me to keep up with trying to get baby to turn but dont worry too much if it doesn't. 

As for labour spotting, id hate to look through my google history this past week lol!


----------



## Jcliff

Oh and we named him Michael! (Mikey)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats to all the babies being born! Jcliff that's a great name! Can't wait to see some pictures! 

I'm worried I'll never go into labor! Not that I'm exactly wanting to right away, I'm just worried I won't. I have no signs, which I'm not sure is normal or not. I mean, I feel no different other than hip pain. And besides stuff like walking and sex, I don't feel comfortable with other methods of encouragement. 

Oh well I just need to stop being impatient and wait it out!


----------



## ljo1984

I never had signs with other two, it just started. Still plenty of time ;


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilk-it will happen honey. Baby can't stay in there forever and your so close to the finish line!

Ljo-I get no signs either-just wake up in labour with no prior signs. Hope your enjoying having your NZ friend around.

Dd1 told me off today, saying baby won't come until we pick a name! :haha: she's probably right!


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> Dd1 told me off today, saying baby won't come until we pick a name! :haha: she's probably right!

This is why mine probably hasn't arrived either:haha:

One day overdue and I'm easy breezy, he'll arrive when he wants to so I'm not overly impatient. Can't say the same for anyone else though, I keep getting "Any signs yet/Is he here/Where's the baby" texts. I wouldn't mind so much but they don't even bother with a "hi, how are you":dohh:


----------



## SisterRose

rbourre said:


> I've been feeling crappy today. My blood pressure was up again earlier and I felt nauseous. I napped while my daughter napped and woke up feeling better but I'm really stuffed up. I had a bath and was feeling a lot better until I got out and sneezed about 40 times in a row. Now I'm all crampy and sore.
> 
> I hope the doctor decides to induce next week. I am tired of my blood pressure rising and falling so much, it's making me feel awful all the time.

:hugs: totally understand you. My blood pressure keeps rising and falling too. It keeps going between 130/86 - 160/110. 
i keep telling them that i keep feeling so ill off and on and that i.suspect its because my blood.pressure is rising and falling and they don't look like they believe me! How do you feel when your Bp goes up and down and makes you ill? I keep getting headaches on and off but it comes with feeling really sick/nauseous, hot and sweaty and like im going to keel over and pass out :nope: 
the other night i was actually sick with it. 
hope you feel better soon and get the answer you want x


----------



## kiki28

It's officially October eeeekk!

I've got the midwife this morning yay  I'm not sure if my waters leaked a little last night or weather I'd just peed a little or something as I was making tea and all of a sudden was quite wet! I changed and it hasn't happened since but I'll be sure to ask today!


----------



## lauraemily17

Happy October! :happydance:

Officially my favourite month. 

- Wedding anniversary today
- Month we conceived our eldest son, in Vegas! (after a horrible year of TTC & miscarriages)
- month our youngest son will be born completing our family!


----------



## cupcaker

Well we are now going to be an October bumpkin...Sept 30th due date has passed :)

40+1....

Quite happy with this, I'm an October girl and now my daughter will be too. Just don't keep me waiting much longer please little one! x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Second sweep today. Been having so much mucus plug/bloody show the past 2 days, am 3cm, head really low and midwife can feel membranes bulging-he must be clinging on to the sides or something for him not to have arrived!! 

Someone said he'll probably be 10lbs based on how huge I am! Then hubby was talking about a guy at work who wife went 16 days overdue...talk about keeping me feeling positive! :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Hopfully not long now yoyo!! Eeeeek. X


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats JCliff!

Sorry to the ladies that are feeling ill.

YoYo-- Hoping you don't go that far overdue.


----------



## GeralynB

vickyandchick said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Dd1 told me off today, saying baby won't come until we pick a name! :haha: she's probably right!
> 
> This is why mine probably hasn't arrived either:haha:
> 
> One day overdue and I'm easy breezy, he'll arrive when he wants to so I'm not overly impatient. Can't say the same for anyone else though, I keep getting "Any signs yet/Is he here/Where's the baby" texts. I wouldn't mind so much but they don't even bother with a "hi, how are you":dohh:Click to expand...

I'm already getting asked that and I'm only 36 weeks! I can't imagine when it's actually my due date how annoying that will be 



lauraemily17 said:


> Happy October! :happydance:
> 
> Officially my favourite month.
> 
> - Wedding anniversary today
> - Month we conceived our eldest son, in Vegas! (after a horrible year of TTC & miscarriages)
> - month our youngest son will be born completing our family!

That is a great month! Happy anniversary!



cupcaker said:


> Well we are now going to be an October bumpkin...Sept 30th due date has passed :)
> 
> 40+1....
> 
> Quite happy with this, I'm an October girl and now my daughter will be too. Just don't keep me waiting much longer please little one! x

I could be an October bumpkin or LO could keep me waiting and be born in nov since I'm due the 28


Yo_Yo said:


> Second sweep today. Been having so much mucus plug/bloody show the past 2 days, am 3cm, head really low and midwife can feel membranes bulging-he must be clinging on to the sides or something for him not to have arrived!!
> 
> Someone said he'll probably be 10lbs based on how huge I am! Then hubby was talking about a guy at work who wife went 16 days overdue...talk about keeping me feeling positive! :haha:

They let you go that long?? They only let you go 2 weeks past your due date here


----------



## Yo_Yo

GeralynB said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Dd1 told me off today, saying baby won't come until we pick a name! :haha: she's probably right!
> 
> This is why mine probably hasn't arrived either:haha:
> 
> One day overdue and I'm easy breezy, he'll arrive when he wants to so I'm not overly impatient. Can't say the same for anyone else though, I keep getting "Any signs yet/Is he here/Where's the baby" texts. I wouldn't mind so much but they don't even bother with a "hi, how are you":dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already getting asked that and I'm only 36 weeks! I can't imagine when it's actually my due date how annoying that will be
> 
> 
> 
> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Happy October! :happydance:
> 
> Officially my favourite month.
> 
> - Wedding anniversary today
> - Month we conceived our eldest son, in Vegas! (after a horrible year of TTC & miscarriages)
> - month our youngest son will be born completing our family!Click to expand...
> 
> That is a great month! Happy anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> cupcaker said:
> 
> 
> Well we are now going to be an October bumpkin...Sept 30th due date has passed :)
> 
> 40+1....
> 
> Quite happy with this, I'm an October girl and now my daughter will be too. Just don't keep me waiting much longer please little one! xClick to expand...
> 
> I could be an October bumpkin or LO could keep me waiting and be born in nov since I'm due the 28
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Second sweep today. Been having so much mucus plug/bloody show the past 2 days, am 3cm, head really low and midwife can feel membranes bulging-he must be clinging on to the sides or something for him not to have arrived!!
> 
> Someone said he'll probably be 10lbs based on how huge I am! Then hubby was talking about a guy at work who wife went 16 days overdue...talk about keeping me feeling positive! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> They let you go that long?? They only let you go 2 weeks past your due date hereClick to expand...

She must have chosen to not be induced I guess. They let you go over 13 usually. Will bed is discussing induction on Monday when/if I'm 9 days late. 

Crazy to imagine being 16 days overdue!! I couldn't cope.


----------



## ferens06

Yeah you can choose not to be induced, they just scan you instead to make sure the placenta etc is all looking ok.

I went 12 days over with DD and I'm not so bothered at the idea of going over this time, I think that's because I have a toddler keeping me busy :haha: I also quite liked the convenience of knowing when it was going to happen with DD and I had everything ready/shaved etc


----------



## ljo1984

I'm gonna refuse induction and opt for monitoring instead. IF i get to that stage. They can't make you do anything. It's not 41 weeks I our area! No chance! Lol. If baby's happy and still cooking nicely then I'm happy to carry on, and our home birth team support post 42 week hb too which is a massive bonus.


----------



## sprite30

Nice name jcliff

Just the thought of going 2 weeks overdue makes me nervous. I would love to, the closer the date to Halloween the better but geez I really don't want to go overdue by that much. I think it would be too stressful. Fx she comes on her own and preferably not before Saturday.

Omg I totally forgot that our wedding anniversary is oct 2nd. Betcha dh forgot too lol


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Happy anniversary Lauraemily! October is my favorite month too. My birthday is this Sunday, plus I love Halloween! 

While I am getting asked by my mom and MIL how I'm feeling all the time no one has asked if he's here yet, or harassing me about when he's coming. Honestly I think most people forgot. Which I'm not complaining about! 

Besides just generally not being patient I wouldn't mind going over due. I'm not completely miserable yet, I can still walk mostly like a normal person. The only main issue I have is standing up of the couch at the end of the night! Good thing I have my husband! 

And as for being induced I already have it in my birth plan that I refuse unless medically needed.


----------



## rbourre

SisterRose said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling crappy today. My blood pressure was up again earlier and I felt nauseous. I napped while my daughter napped and woke up feeling better but I'm really stuffed up. I had a bath and was feeling a lot better until I got out and sneezed about 40 times in a row. Now I'm all crampy and sore.
> 
> I hope the doctor decides to induce next week. I am tired of my blood pressure rising and falling so much, it's making me feel awful all the time.
> 
> :hugs: totally understand you. My blood pressure keeps rising and falling too. It keeps going between 130/86 - 160/110.
> i keep telling them that i keep feeling so ill off and on and that i.suspect its because my blood.pressure is rising and falling and they don't look like they believe me! How do you feel when your Bp goes up and down and makes you ill? I keep getting headaches on and off but it comes with feeling really sick/nauseous, hot and sweaty and like im going to keel over and pass out :nope:
> the other night i was actually sick with it.
> hope you feel better soon and get the answer you want xClick to expand...

Mine was 126/98 and 142/95 this morning and I feel really dizzy and just "off". I haven't had headaches, I just feel crappy, tired, nauseous and dizzy. We are debating going in to get checked today if my blood pressure doesn't go down. I'm just so tired of it going up and down and feeling like crap.


----------



## vickyandchick

Just got back from my midwife where I had a sweep and ouch is all I can say. Was definitely not pleasant at all.
Currently having a bloody show but she said that's normal for afterwards, she's booked me in for a holistic post dates for next week- apparently it's to help labour along naturally and then my actual post dates on the 10th. I reallyyyyy do not want to go that long :(


----------



## lauraemily17

rbourre said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling crappy today. My blood pressure was up again earlier and I felt nauseous. I napped while my daughter napped and woke up feeling better but I'm really stuffed up. I had a bath and was feeling a lot better until I got out and sneezed about 40 times in a row. Now I'm all crampy and sore.
> 
> I hope the doctor decides to induce next week. I am tired of my blood pressure rising and falling so much, it's making me feel awful all the time.
> 
> :hugs: totally understand you. My blood pressure keeps rising and falling too. It keeps going between 130/86 - 160/110.
> i keep telling them that i keep feeling so ill off and on and that i.suspect its because my blood.pressure is rising and falling and they don't look like they believe me! How do you feel when your Bp goes up and down and makes you ill? I keep getting headaches on and off but it comes with feeling really sick/nauseous, hot and sweaty and like im going to keel over and pass out :nope:
> the other night i was actually sick with it.
> hope you feel better soon and get the answer you want xClick to expand...
> 
> Mine was 126/98 and 142/95 this morning and I feel really dizzy and just "off". I haven't had headaches, I just feel crappy, tired, nauseous and dizzy. We are debating going in to get checked today if my blood pressure doesn't go down. I'm just so tired of it going up and down and feeling like crap.Click to expand...

I feel for you ladies. I had BP issues last time & I remember how ill I felt. I've no idea what your hospitals are thinking not treating it better. In my area you're hospitalised until they find a dosage that keeps it down and if it goes back up again they either adjust meds or induce, simple as, not all this back and forth. The simple stress of it all won't be helping.


----------



## ljo1984

vickyandchick said:


> Just got back from my midwife where I had a sweep and ouch is all I can say. Was definitely not pleasant at all.
> Currently having a bloody show but she said that's normal for afterwards, she's booked me in for a holistic post dates for next week- apparently it's to help labour along naturally and then my actual post dates on the 10th. I reallyyyyy do not want to go that long :(

That sounds really interesting though rather than pushing induction straight away trying other natural things. That's fab! Hope the sweep helps though.


----------



## vickyandchick

ljo1984 said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my midwife where I had a sweep and ouch is all I can say. Was definitely not pleasant at all.
> Currently having a bloody show but she said that's normal for afterwards, she's booked me in for a holistic post dates for next week- apparently it's to help labour along naturally and then my actual post dates on the 10th. I reallyyyyy do not want to go that long :(
> 
> That sounds really interesting though rather than pushing induction straight away trying other natural things. That's fab! Hope the sweep helps though.Click to expand...

Yeah they offer another sweep and acupuncture/massage with oils and something else apparently but sounds much better to me than an induction. 

I'm having bright red bleeding so have been instructed to keep a pad on and I'm getting either really strong BH's or mild contractions I think.

EDIT: Bleeding seems to have stopped and so have the cramps- boo :(


----------



## RcdM

It sounds like everyone is so close yet so far! Lol! Hope something starts happening for you soon vickyandchick. 

When I had preeclampsia with my dd my bp was really high and I never knew. I felt totally fine, no headaches, nothing! So when I went into L&D right before I had her, it was in the 150's/100's and I would have never had a clue. So I guess it can affect everyone differently. 

Today is my LAST day at work!! I have tomorrow off and then c-section is on Friday!! I can't believe it. It really hasn't sunk in yet. Although I am soooo upset because my dd is starting to get sick! :nope::nope::nope: It will break my heart if she can't come see her baby brother right away. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sprite30

Congrats on your last day of work rcdm, I don't have an official last day but I think I'll be done on Friday. I have my appt on Monday morning and whether this baby comes or not I don't think I'll have any intentions of going into work on Monday. If I make it to Monday then I won't have to go back to work until after Christmas....I was shooting for after the new year but it don't think I could ride it out that long. I'm getting annoyed with everyone and just to be finished already.

I went to Burger King for lunch today and now I have horrible gas pains...I think they are gas pains anyway...I guess we will see if they get worse or not. Kind of hope they are just gas pains as I have a dentist appointment tonight that I'd like to get out of the way. Lol


----------



## ljo1984

Acupuncture is ment to be really good to get things moving  x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Vickyandchick-sounds like the sweep did something! :) fingers crossed it works for you.


----------



## SisterRose

:dust: come on all you over due babies!!

Does anyone else have any experience with feeling like you've been kicked in the vagina? :haha: sooo uncomfortable for about a week now, keep having a sore bruised feeling down there, and stabbing pains kind of. I read on google say its like youve been horse back riding all day, very sore. My midwife today and yesterday reckon that baby is only on the brim of my pelvis so if they're right it cant be baby engaged :shrug: getting a fair bit of pressure too in my pelvis when he moves so maybe they're wrong.

When he moves it feels like something is being pushed downwards towards my vagina, and lots of pressure. Ive never had my waters break but it feels like they might some times there is that much pressure and a pushing feeling it feels like a water balloon might explode! I'm also carrying really, really low.


----------



## Krippy

rose... That is me right now. I can barely walk with the pressure and pain in my lady bits right now. So uncomfortable... Hoping it is all doing great something for both of us. I am 1 cm dilated so maybe that is helping...


----------



## SisterRose

Fingers crossed Krippy! :-D


----------



## GeralynB

Can't wait to see who's going to have the first actual oct baby!


----------



## sprite30

GeralynB said:


> Can't wait to see who's going to have the first actual oct baby!


Oh yes, that should be interesting to find out. 

Looks like my pains were just gas again. Ugh!


----------



## rbourre

GeralynB said:


> Can't wait to see who's going to have the first actual oct baby!

I will volunteer. :haha: My blood pressure is driving me crazy, I just want him out now and safe. The constant spikes and drops is making me feel so crappy all the time.


----------



## GeralynB

I was looking through all my bump pics...I remember in the beginning how I couldn't wait for a bump. And I thought I was big at 20 weeks lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ashaz

Geralyn you look fabulous!

I can't believe we made it to October ladies. :happydance: My contractions seem to be getting stronger but I still think he will stay in until the csection on Tuesday. I am just hoping to have a great weekend with the family and snuggling with my little girl. 

I get so excited to get on everyday to see if any updates...who will be next???


----------



## sprite30

You do look fabulous geralyn,

I've been getting a lot of people asking me what my due date is now....like strangers lol. So I must be getting bigger. Sometimes I feel as big as a house and other times I think wow I'm not that big for being 39+4. When my sister was pregnant and gained 65 lbs she was HUGE lol so I'm pretty proud of myself for only gaining 14 lbs so far.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 19


----------



## rbourre

I feel like I've gotten massive over the last couple of weeks. I feel like I couldn't possibly get any bigger even though I know I can.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20141001-02564.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Well, I was afraid today might be it for me! BP was up all day, so had to go be monitored in the doctor's office for a few hours this afternoon. But baby was fine--kicking like crazy, and heartbeat was great!

He sent me home, with orders for bed rest the next two days. Then he will let me know on Friday if I can go back to work on Monday. I really expect that he will let me, and that next week will probably be my last week at school. 

The whole day today was like deja vu of when DS#1 was born. I'm glad this little guy is most likely going to wait a few more days! : ) I think probably around 38 weeks is the best I can expect. That is about another week and a half. I can't believe it is so close!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Soblessedmama-glad your ok. Sorry to read your bp was high, but not long at all now for you if baby comes then :) exciting!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi sorry I haven't been on for ages - it's all been bery busy since I went into labour on Sunday! 

I haven't had chance to read any updates since then but congrats to kel and JT. I promise I will read through as I'm sure many more congratulations are in order by now! I've tried to post this twice but have been in hospital using a different phone and it didn't like my login! 

So Chloe Abigail my little baby girl was born on Sunday 28th Sept at 22.24 by emergency c section after 19 hours of labour. She was 6ibs. Unfortunately the labour didn't progress very quickly and I got stuck at 6cm dilated. Her head started swelling and moulding to the wrong part of the cervix and she became distressed so they sent me into theatre. Boy am I sore! I was in hospital until yesterday when I finally went home. She is doing great but we are having some feeding difficulties. She is perfect!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Loopy Laura. 

Loving all the bump pics. Mine seems to have stopped growing now, hoping it's because he's now engaged or at least starting too! Mw appointment later so will know more then.


----------



## ljo1984

Congratulations Laura. Ask mw for (or google) contact details for your nearest LLL (le leche league) they will be amazing for feeding support. Xx


----------



## vickyandchick

I second volunteering to go first to have an October baby, I'm going nuts here:haha:

SoBlessedMama- Glad you're both okay, hopefully not too long left to wait till your LO gets here!

LoopyLaura- Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## kiki28

Midwife appointment went all ok :) little one has caught up on his growth :)

Not much progress he is still 1/5 but I'm booked in for a sweep if nothing has happened at 40+2 :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats Laura!

Fingers crossed for you vicky and yoyo! I think you two are the ones most likely to be first October baby, but who knows these baby's have a mind if their own! 

There has been a huge influx of mosquitos in my neighborhood lately. I didn't think it was that bad but as of last two days I have 12 or more bites on me majority of them coming from last night. I'm so itchy!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Laura!


----------



## vickyandchick

Thanks Mushy, I definitely hope so :D

I can't seem to stop shaking, I've eaten and drank and I'm not lightheaded or anything but I can't seem to shift it :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So many sound so close!!!!! I hope to see our numbers go up again today! : )

Vicky--that is a miserable feeling. : ( Get some rest and take care of yourself and baby! I hope the feeling lifts soon! Don't hesitate to call your doc if it doesn't!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats to all the mommy's who skittles ones are celebrating birthdays! :)

Today was my due date with my angel baby. :angel: 

Good luck to the rest of the mommies who are still waiting to meet their babies for the first time! :)


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats LoopyLaura!!!!!

Anyone else now living in legging pants? Even my maternity jeans sometimes irritate me where the band and jeans meet.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

jmandrews said:


> Congrats to all the mommy's who skittles ones are celebrating birthdays! :)
> 
> Today was my due date with my angel baby. :angel:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the mommies who are still waiting to meet their babies for the first time! :)

Good to hear from you, JM!! I know the due date is sad, but I am so happy for you and your sweet family that you're looking forward to your little boy in February. : )


----------



## GeralynB

cntrygrl said:


> Congrats LoopyLaura!!!!!
> 
> Anyone else now living in legging pants? Even my maternity jeans sometimes irritate me where the band and jeans meet.

I'm noticing this too! My maternity jeans are starting to feel tight!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Loopylaura-congratulations!! :)


----------



## Elsa50501

congrats Loopylaura!

LAdies your bump pics all look great.

Vicky, sorry about the shakes/chills. I had those when I reached a certain point in labor. You sure nothing's happening? They said it was due to hormones, they called it the "labor shakes" 

JM :hugs: on your angels due date, thinking of you.


----------



## vickyandchick

Elsa50501 said:


> congrats Loopylaura!
> 
> LAdies your bump pics all look great.
> 
> Vicky, sorry about the shakes/chills. I had those when I reached a certain point in labor. You sure nothing's happening? They said it was due to hormones, they called it the "labor shakes"
> 
> JM :hugs: on your angels due date, thinking of you.

I would LOVE to be in labour and not know it but sadly I don't think that's the case:haha:
Just feeling rather off and bleughh with some back pain and mild period pains, I am spending all day on my ball hoping to shift this little one :)


----------



## ljo1984

^ yep I read a birth story this morning on my fb homebirth page and she called me round, really shaky and on off painless cramps and she was 8cm!!!!!! They broke her water (after she asked) and then she started with proper contractions!! Mad how bodies work/deal with things in different ways!! Soooooo you never know ;-)


----------



## rbourre

My blood pressure is high again this morning. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, I really hope he decides to induce soon because I'm not sure how much more of this I can take. I get dizzy and nauseous when it goes up and down constantly which it's been doing for over a week now. It's really hard to take care of a 2 year old when you feel dizzy. Last night, I couldn't get to sleep because I could barely breathe. My nose is really stuffed up and it felt like my lungs couldn't expand properly.


----------



## vickyandchick

ljo1984 said:


> ^ yep I read a birth story this morning on my fb homebirth page and she called me round, really shaky and on off painless cramps and she was 8cm!!!!!! They broke her water (after she asked) and then she started with proper contractions!! Mad how bodies work/deal with things in different ways!! Soooooo you never know ;-)

I think I love you for posting this:rofl:


----------



## Krippy

Rbourre ... Sorry you are having so much trouble with your blood pressure. 
Hope this sickness is it for Vicky... I don't know how it is to be overdue but I know it just be driving you all crazy. How are you feeling YoYo? 
I have having crazy pressure with cramps and contractions, nothing regular, and losing my plug like it is going out of style. I hope it isn't too long for me... &#128521;


----------



## Elsa50501

vickyandchick said:


> Elsa50501 said:
> 
> 
> congrats Loopylaura!
> 
> LAdies your bump pics all look great.
> 
> Vicky, sorry about the shakes/chills. I had those when I reached a certain point in labor. You sure nothing's happening? They said it was due to hormones, they called it the "labor shakes"
> 
> JM :hugs: on your angels due date, thinking of you.
> 
> I would LOVE to be in labour and not know it but sadly I don't think that's the case:haha:
> Just feeling rather off and bleughh with some back pain and mild period pains, I am spending all day on my ball hoping to shift this little one :)Click to expand...

Good luck , was just wishfully thinking for you I guess, lol.


----------



## Baby3onboard

Going to see if this works. Herein a pic of my baby boy today at 2 weeks 2 days! It's the last warm day here for a few, so we're rocking our onesie! We are up to 8lbs 7.5oz,after dropping down to 7lbs 5oz. Breast feeding is still going really well, although we haven't been doing all that well at night. I'm not complaining! We started him on a bottle on Tuesday because I'm going back to work next week. I only teach two days a week, so hubby's coming home during that time to stay with him. Not looking forward to leaving him. Congratulations to all the new mommies. I love logging in and seeing the babies born number go up. I don't have much time to be on now, but I do love knowing we are all having these babies! I don't know about you all, but this pregnancy flew by for me, but not the last few weeks of it! Good luck all of you still left to deliver!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Elsa50501

Baby3onboard said:


> Going to see if this works. Herein a pic of my baby boy today at 2 weeks 2 days! It's the last warm day here for a few, so we're rocking our onesie! We are up to 8lbs 7.5oz,after dropping down to 7lbs 5oz. Breast feeding is still going really well, although we haven't been doing all that well at night. I'm not complaining! We started him on a bottle on Tuesday because I'm going back to work next week. I only teach two days a week, so hubby's coming home during that time to stay with him. Not looking forward to leaving him. Congratulations to all the new mommies. I love logging in and seeing the babies born number go up. I don't have much time to be on now, but I do love knowing we are all having these babies! I don't know about you all, but this pregnancy flew by for me, but not the last few weeks of it! Good luck all of you still left to deliver!

So cute! Glad things are going well and he's feeding/ gaining well :). Night feedings are so hard, I'm always so glad when it's sunrise. Keep up the good work mommy!


----------



## RcdM

Lol Geralyn that's exactly how I feel, I thought I was huge at 20 weeks and I look back at that picture and I'm like, uh, is that even a bump? LOL

Wow sprite you've only gained 14 lbs! That's awesome. I've gained 25 now although this last two or three weeks I haven't gained much, maybe a pound total. 

Congratulations Loopy Laura! Sorry it ended in a c-section, but glad your baby is here and healthy! I hope you recover well. And I hope feeding gets better for you! 

OMG Mushymilk we have a TON of mosquitos here right now too! I was outside for a bit the other day and I had pants and flip flops on, and the next day I counted 14 bites just on my feet!! It's disgusting. We've had sooooo much rain this summer though so they are just everywhere. I can't wait until it dries up. 

cntrygirl - yeah my jeans have been feeling tight too, but I can't wear leggings to work! So I've still be wearing them. But as soon as I get home the first thing I do is change into a pair of DH's basketball shorts lol. 

rbourre - So sorry you've been feeling so awful with your bp going up and down. Hang in there, it won't be too much longer!! 

AFM, OMG LADIES DO YOU REALIZE I'M HAVING MY BABY TOMORROW?? Lol. C-section is at 6pm, check in is at 4, and seriously it still hasn't sunk in. I get a little nervous when I think about the surgery even though it went so well last time. I'm sure that's normal. I'm just trying not to think about it much. If no one has a baby today maybe I'll be the first actual October baby! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

On the other hand, my dd is still sick and coughing and I'm heartbroken. She'll have to wait a few days to meet her baby brother and that makes me so sad! :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## La Mere

Well, ladies... I have some news! At 2 this morning after 3 hours and 15 minutes of labor, I gave birth to a 5 lb. 7 oz., 18 inch long little boy! Pictures, birth story and name to come! Hubby says it's the best birthday ever!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

La Mere said:


> Well, ladies... I have some news! At 2 this morning after 3 hours and 15 minutes of labor, I gave birth to a 5 lb. 7 oz., 18 inch long little boy! Pictures, birth story and name to come! Hubby says it's the best birthday ever!

Congrats La Mere, our first October baby! Happy birthday to baby and husband!


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats la mere!


----------



## Yo_Yo

La Mere-congratulations!!!!! :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

RcdM said:


> OMG Mushymilk we have a TON of mosquitos here right now too! I was outside for a bit the other day and I had pants and flip flops on, and the next day I counted 14 bites just on my feet!! It's disgusting. We've had sooooo much rain this summer though so they are just everywhere. I can't wait until it dries up.
> 
> 
> AFM, OMG LADIES DO YOU REALIZE I'M HAVING MY BABY TOMORROW?? Lol. C-section is at 6pm, check in is at 4, and seriously it still hasn't sunk in. I get a little nervous when I think about the surgery even though it went so well last time. I'm sure that's normal. I'm just trying not to think about it much. If no one has a baby today maybe I'll be the first actual October baby! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> On the other hand, my dd is still sick and coughing and I'm heartbroken. She'll have to wait a few days to meet her baby brother and that makes me so sad! :nope::nope::nope:

I've FINALLY got around to buying bug spray today! I would always forget, but when I was walking my dog this morning getting eaten up some more I made sure that today I was going to get it! Even if I only need it for two more days, I don't think my body can handle any more bug bites! I think I'm into the 20's now. Every time I get a random itch it ends up being another mosquito bite! 

Good luck sleeping tonight with the excitement of having your baby tomorrow! That's super exciting! I'm slightly envious of all the babies being born, but just cause I'm impatient. 

Cntrygrl I pretty much live in yoga pants lately. I only put on my maternity jeans or pants if I am going out somewhere nicer. Which is never! And if I'm just at home I keep my nightgown on, cause that beats everything! 

AFM I had a doctors appointment today. It was nothing special but I did get an internal exam. Which I found super uncomfortable! But, on the bright side I am 1 cm dilated (I was worried it would be nothing!) and his head is down very low. Which, explains why I constantly feel the need to pee, especially if I'm standing.


----------



## ljo1984

La Mere said:


> Well, ladies... I have some news! At 2 this morning after 3 hours and 15 minutes of labor, I gave birth to a 5 lb. 7 oz., 18 inch long little boy! Pictures, birth story and name to come! Hubby says it's the best birthday ever!

Awwww congrats?! And so tiny  can't wait to hear your birth story. Xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Congrats LaMere!!!!!


----------



## vickyandchick

La Mere said:


> Well, ladies... I have some news! At 2 this morning after 3 hours and 15 minutes of labor, I gave birth to a 5 lb. 7 oz., 18 inch long little boy! Pictures, birth story and name to come! Hubby says it's the best birthday ever!

Congratulations!!:happydance:
Our first October baby &#127875;


----------



## sprite30

Ahh congrats la mere, happy birthday that is a great birthday present. Today is our wedding anniversary so it would be nice it I went into labor and it was a short one and we could celebrate two things every year but if not I'll wait ....

Having increased back pain all day today so I'm sure something is happening it's just not happening quickly. 

Sorry if I missed anyone I was reading comments all day but would always get side tracked with work before being able to respond. I'm trying to get things wrapped up so hopefully I can go out on maternity leave come Monday or sooner. I don't want to leave them hanging. 

I'm having issues with my pants as well. Even my pj shorts are tight in the lower belly and in constantly pulling them away from my skin because they're digging in a bit. And all the jeans I have I have to wear super low so it doesn't fit in the crotch right so either way I can't win.

Ouch, mushy those internal exams are not comfortable and the dr. keeps saying I'm posterior which makes it harder for the dr to reach. I'm actually suprised just that alone hasn't thrown me into labor.

Very excited rcdm, good luck with everything tomorrow. You know I'm starting to think it would be very nice to just have an exact date when things were gonn happen I'd schedule myself for Sunday afternoon lol but of course it can't be that easy.


----------



## zephyr

Congrats La mere!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats La Mere

I'm having problems with tops, even some of my maternity tops aren't long enough to fit over my bump now!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats la-mere!


ive just been in to Tesco and the woman at the till asked how long i have left. I said about 3 weeks and she said "no you haven't!" and told me im.way too low to go another 3 weeks. I hope shes right :haha:


----------



## rbourre

lauraemily17 said:


> Congrats La Mere
> 
> I'm having problems with tops, even some of my maternity tops aren't long enough to fit over my bump now!

Same here. I wear the same few over and over because they are the only ones that cover my whole belly. The other ones, I just wear to bed now. I have a couple that were too big until a few weeks ago. Now they fit pretty good. I haven't had to wear my maternity jeans much, I'm usually too warm and wear shorts or track pants.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats la mere!!!


----------



## ferens06

My tops aren't fitting now either! I'm wearing dresses if I go out (not getting out much thanks to the SPD). X


----------



## zebadi

Congratulations to all the ladies on the birth of your beautiful babies.

My princess arrived on 23rd Sept weighting 6lbs 5oz. 
It was a very difficult labour lasting 3 days however she was deffo worth it.


----------



## Jcliff

Is anyone else out there breast feeding and constantly starving???? My milk is just now starting to come in and I've been eating all day. So funny cause I've had no appetite this entire pregnancy


----------



## GeralynB

zebadi said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies on the birth of your beautiful babies.
> 
> My princess arrived on 23rd Sept weighting 6lbs 5oz.
> It was a very difficult labour lasting 3 days however she was deffo worth it.

Congrats!!!


----------



## fides

congratulations to all the new babies!!!!! 

just checking in to say hi - i've been MIA b/c i'm bed-bound, then my laptop slipped off the bed and i had to order a replacement part - i was w/o laptop for waaaaay too long for someone stuck in bed in pain all day, lol. :haha:

anyway, hope everyone's doing well - i know it's late, but

:happydance:*IT'S OCTOBER - YAY!!!!! HAPPY OCTOBER, LADIES!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON MAKING IT TO OUR DUE MONTH!!!* :happydance:

hope everyone's labor goes smoothly. :flower:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Lamere and Zebadi! 

I can't believe there are 18 babies born by October 2nd in the October thread. That must be some sort of record, lol.


----------



## rbourre

Krippy said:


> Congrats Lamere and Zebadi!
> 
> I can't believe there are 18 babies born by October 2nd in the October thread. That must be some sort of record, lol.

There's been 59 babies born in my October due date group on Facebook. There's 214 members and so many babies born already. 

I've been having a lot of cramping in my stomach and thighs tonight and some pains in my lower stomach and back. I have a doctor's appointment in a little over 12 hours, I'm not sure if he will check me or not. He's never mentioned when they start checking so I'm not sure.


----------



## kel21

Jcliff said:


> Is anyone else out there breast feeding and constantly starving???? My milk is just now starting to come in and I've been eating all day. So funny cause I've had no appetite this entire pregnancy

I have not started that yet, but i know it will kick in eventually. It did with my first ds! And the way this one eats, every hour or 2 during the day and every 2 to 3 hours at night i'm gonna be starving soon!

Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies! And good luck to those starting to feel things!

I am so in love with my little one! :cloud9:


----------



## sprite30

rbourre said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lamere and Zebadi!
> 
> I can't believe there are 18 babies born by October 2nd in the October thread. That must be some sort of record, lol.
> 
> There's been 59 babies born in my October due date group on Facebook. There's 214 members and so many babies born already.
> 
> I've been having a lot of cramping in my stomach and thighs tonight and some pains in my lower stomach and back. I have a doctor's appointment in a little over 12 hours, I'm not sure if he will check me or not. He's never mentioned when they start checking so I'm not sure.Click to expand...

Feelin much of the same Rbourre, pains in my back all day and have just been getting worse. Cramping in my lower stomach some pinchy feeling in cervix every now and then. Hoping I make it through tomorrow's work day or at least part of it. 

They started checking me at 37 weeks as optional but said they check everyone at 38 weeks. 

I swear everyone and their brother text me to ask me today how I was feeling since I'm only two days away from my due date I guess everyone was expecting me to say I was either miserable or in labor. When I told my neighbor I felt good just a bit of a backache she was shocked lol I don't think people like it when you don't have something to complain about. And I've only told my family if I'm dilated ...my other neighbor asked and I was just like nope no signs yet...like hello your my neighbor why are you asking such personal questions..lol silly people. 

I went out to kmart tonight with my sister in law and I was sweating like a pig, it was really gross and I kept asking if she was hot and she said no and I was like wth I'm dying over here it's so damn hot and when I finally got outside it was a huge relief. Like air conditioning, its like 65 degrees outside right now and I've got the ac running. Dh says he's a little warm but he's always like a radiator so I can't go off that.

I'm getting a bit nervous now, just hoping my water doesn't break while I'm out somewhere. But dr says only an 8% chance of water breaking being the first sign of labor. I Was debating if I should start wearing a pad just in case???


----------



## zephyr

It wouldnt hurt to wear one sprite! But it probably wouldnt be needed as it doesnt happen often.
I had my waters break first with one of my children but I was at home at the time.
I actually took a bumpy bus ride today into town and I was freaking the whole time that my waters may break haha how awkward would that be. I know I would of probably just burst into tears as ive been a teary mess lately.

good news my midwife checked my blood pressure today and its back down again and theres no trace of protein in my urine anymore. I went and got bloods done as a precaution but hopefully whatever it was has now passed and I dont get it again. It was very scary and I had pretty much accepted that I would be having a hospital birth so im happy my home birth is still a go! For now.

since my blood pressure returned to normal again I decided to walk to get my bloods done, walked down a very steep hill to the bus stop, sat at the back of the bus where it was bumpy and then walked up the hill home. 
If nothing happens after that then I wont waste my energy again. Ill just wait......


----------



## zephyr

fides said:


> congratulations to all the new babies!!!!!
> 
> just checking in to say hi - i've been MIA b/c i'm bed-bound, then my laptop slipped off the bed and i had to order a replacement part - i was w/o laptop for waaaaay too long for someone stuck in bed in pain all day, lol. :haha:
> 
> anyway, hope everyone's doing well - i know it's late, but
> 
> :happydance:*IT'S OCTOBER - YAY!!!!! HAPPY OCTOBER, LADIES!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON MAKING IT TO OUR DUE MONTH!!!* :happydance:
> 
> hope everyone's labor goes smoothly. :flower:

oo you are getting so close now! Those last couple of weeks are tough, hang in there!


----------



## RcdM

Aww congrats La Mere and Zebadi! 



Jcliff said:


> Is anyone else out there breast feeding and constantly starving???? My milk is just now starting to come in and I've been eating all day. So funny cause I've had no appetite this entire pregnancy

I haven't had my baby yet but this is how I was with dd. I was seriously ravishing!! I was eating like such a pig, waaaaay more than when I was pregnant. Totally normal!! 

Mushy I think I'll be able to sleep tonight - It hasn't quite sunk in still and I am tired!! Got everything done at work so I don't have to worry about all these things I want to get done. I'll keep everyone updated! :)


----------



## ljo1984

Re bf and eating, totally normal lol, enjoy while you can I say ;-) 
Still nothing here!! Been doing tones of walking, getting a lot of pressie and odd tightenings, still loosing bits of plug too. Oooooo maybe it wants to be a due date baby!!
Mw reckons she's ringing this morning to come out!! She was supposed to ring yesterday morning (she's covering my visit as usual on is on hol) and didn't ring until half 1 when she was outside my house, well tough caused if given up and gone out lol. That's the whole point of them supposed to ring durrrrrrr!! She said "oh I've got you booked in for a sweep"!!! No you bloody havnt! I told her I'd refused one when I was given the info leaflet the week before, so really I'm not that arsed to have missed the visit :-/
Oh and I've half filled my pool to save a bit of time, just need topping up with got once things start!!! Eeeeeeeek.


----------



## zephyr

Been having strong contractions all evening and lost some plug.
9pm at the moment and I decided to relax in a nice bath. I figured if its false labour again ill have a great bath and get some sleep after. 
Still contracting but they don't seem to hurt as much now, probably cos of the water. My backache vanished the second I hopped in.

I guess I'll soon find out if it's the real thing! Im about to get out and go to bed shortly.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congratulations on your little girl, Zebadi!!! :)

19 babies already!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zephyr-hope this is it for you honey! :)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on all the new babies! Can't believe there's 19! Hopefully I will be joining you soon?

I'm getting tightenings all day but they never become regular. Losing bits of plug and have so much pressure and baby has definitely dropped, the top of my bump is empty now! I'm hoping he's here within the next week but my midwife told me 3rd babies are usually awkward and can be late and take longer than that the first 2 so we'll see? 

Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Yo_Yo

AllStar said:


> Congrats on all the new babies! Can't believe there's 19! Hopefully I will be joining you soon?
> 
> I'm getting tightenings all day but they never become regular. Losing bits of plug and have so much pressure and baby has definitely dropped, the top of my bump is empty now! I'm hoping he's here within the next week but my midwife told me 3rd babies are usually awkward and can be late and take longer than that the first 2 so we'll see?
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting

I have heard that too-third babies are unpredictable, stop/start/awkward! 

Let's hope they are wrong!! Fingers crossed your pains turn into labour.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulation to the mummy's/mommys that's have recently had babies.

I hope you enjoyed your anniversary sprite. It was mine yesterday too.


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> Been having strong contractions all evening and lost some plug.
> 9pm at the moment and I decided to relax in a nice bath. I figured if its false labour again ill have a great bath and get some sleep after.
> Still contracting but they don't seem to hurt as much now, probably cos of the water. My backache vanished the second I hopped in.
> 
> I guess I'll soon find out if it's the real thing! Im about to get out and go to bed shortly.

Even if it stops every contraction now is one less when it all starts for real  so exciting. Xx


----------



## SisterRose

Being induced on Monday! Bp is being naughty.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose-so glad they finally agreed to induce you after all the bp issues! Exciting to think he will be here so soon! :)

Good luck :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations Zebadi!

I haven't seen anything from Vickyandchick, yet. Maybe her shakes yesterday were it for her.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cntrygrl-I was thinking that about Vickyandchick too. Let's hope her silence is a sign baby is on his way or here! :)


----------



## sprite30

Aaahhh I'm still pregnant.....lol technically today was the original due date my fertility specialist gave which was then switched to tomorrow by the regular ob..can't help but want to stick with the oct 3rd date tho and I can not beleive I am at this point. Dh and I were so nervous about my short cervix that never in a million years did I think I was going to go overdue. It amazes me everyday.

Aside from the being slighty uncomfortable with backaches and belly pains I am enjoying every minute of still being pregnant. On one hand I am so ready to just be done with work and have my baby but on the other hand I'm getting pretty used to this. I told dh now I know why women have a whole litter of kids lol

So here I am at work wondering how and when this will all start and feeling bad for dh bc he cancelled on his buddies for his annual guys away weekend. And then of course after he cancelled so did 3 other guys so if we don't have this baby this weekend I'll feel bad that he may have been able to go.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

sprite30 said:


> Aaahhh I'm still pregnant.....lol technically today was the original due date my fertility specialist gave which was then switched to tomorrow by the regular ob..can't help but want to stick with the oct 3rd date tho and I can not beleive I am at this point. Dh and I were so nervous about my short cervix that never in a million years did I think I was going to go overdue. It amazes me everyday.
> 
> Aside from the being slighty uncomfortable with backaches and belly pains I am enjoying every minute of still being pregnant. On one hand I am so ready to just be done with work and have my baby but on the other hand I'm getting pretty used to this. I told dh now I know why women have a whole litter of kids lol
> 
> So here I am at work wondering how and when this will all start and feeling bad for dh bc he cancelled on his buddies for his annual guys away weekend. And then of course after he cancelled so did 3 other guys so if we don't have this baby this weekend I'll feel bad that he may have been able to go.

Yeah but it probably would have been one of those situations where if he did go you'd have your baby. But then at the same time you'll never know! Either way Fingers crossed your baby comes soon! 

Congrats zebadi! 

That's so exciting sisterrose! 

I feel like I'm going to be the last one to go, it feels like almost every one has had their baby already or due to any moment now! I'm not hoping him out any sooner, just a feeling I'm having.


----------



## vickyandchick

Sorry to disappoint ladies but I'm still here:hissy:
Still feeling unwell but all cramps keep dying off after a while, he's obviously too comfy..


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> Sorry to disappoint ladies but I'm still here:hissy:
> Still feeling unwell but all cramps keep dying off after a while, he's obviously too comfy..

:haha: aww I share your frustration! It's got to be soon though :)


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats on all of the babies already born!! I've been way too quiet in here, so sorry! We are in the midst of trying to sell our home, DH has a massive commute to work, and was only home 5 days the whole month of September. Today I'm 39+1 by my dates, and don't anticipate her coming much before end of next week. My 40 week check is Tuesday, and they'll do a sweep. Hoping it starts something like it did with DD1. Hoping all of you over due ladies meet your LO's very soon!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww, Vicky! I was hoping to see a baby pic!! Soon, though! : )

AFM, still on bed rest today, blech. : ( But, my BP has gone down quite a bit (still not as low as normal, though) so hopefully my doc will tell me I can go back to work Monday!


----------



## rbourre

Just got back from my doctor's appointment. The student doctor said it sounds like I am getting close with all the cramps I've been getting. He thought the doctor was going to induce tomorrow when I am 38 weeks but the doctor decided to put me on Labetalol twice a day to see if that helps my blood pressure and I go back on Wednesday. He is for sure not letting me go past my due date so I have maximum 2 weeks left. I'm hoping baby decides to come on his own before Wednesday. 

My legs are so crampy and uncomfortable and I've been getting some back pains. I hope this is something starting and maybe he will come on his own this weekend. I have a family dinner on Sunday, I'm not sure whether I should go or not since I will be about an hour from the hospital if I go rather than 25 minutes if I'm at home. I want to go for walks to try to get baby moving, but it's raining and it's supposed to rain every day until my next appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## ashaz

Everyone is getting so close. Heading to my 38 week appt in a few minutes. Lots of continued contractions but have no hope that I have dilated. Secretly I am hoping though so I can meet my man this weekend but if not only 3 more full days before scheduled csection (next Tuesday). 

For anyone that has had a baby before did anyone try the belly bands afterwards? Wondering if that might help post surgery for recovery


----------



## Yo_Yo

Was feeling totally fed up of being overdue. Now sat on my bed eating a box of chocolates...my mood has improved immensely :haha:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ashaz said:


> Everyone is getting so close. Heading to my 38 week appt in a few minutes. Lots of continued contractions but have no hope that I have dilated. Secretly I am hoping though so I can meet my man this weekend but if not only 3 more full days before scheduled csection (next Tuesday).
> 
> For anyone that has had a baby before did anyone try the belly bands afterwards? Wondering if that might help post surgery for recovery

I wore a Bella band after my first c-section. I honestly don't know if it helped any with recovery, but the consistent pressure made it more comfortable. (That sounds counter-intuitive--you'd think pressure was uncomfortable. But, the consistent pressure over the entire area felt better.) : ) I also (after a nurse gave me this odd advice lol) put a maxi-pad over the staples under the Bella band. It kind of cushioned things and added some extra protection. Good luck! You'll be there soon one way or another! : )


----------



## rbourre

SoBlessedMama said:


> ashaz said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is getting so close. Heading to my 38 week appt in a few minutes. Lots of continued contractions but have no hope that I have dilated. Secretly I am hoping though so I can meet my man this weekend but if not only 3 more full days before scheduled csection (next Tuesday).
> 
> For anyone that has had a baby before did anyone try the belly bands afterwards? Wondering if that might help post surgery for recovery
> 
> I wore a Bella band after my first c-section. I honestly don't know if it helped any with recovery, but the consistent pressure made it more comfortable. (That sounds counter-intuitive--you'd think pressure was uncomfortable. But, the consistent pressure over the entire area felt better.) : ) I also (after a nurse gave me this odd advice lol) put a maxi-pad over the staples under the Bella band. It kind of cushioned things and added some extra protection. Good luck! You'll be there soon one way or another! : )Click to expand...

I put a pad over where I had my c-section too. The nurse told me to so they could see if it was leaking at all and it helped keep anything from touching it. I didn't wear a belly band, I just wore the mesh underwear they gave me in the hospital and then I wore my mens boxer briefs because they were nice and baggy.


----------



## sprite30

vickyandchick said:


> Sorry to disappoint ladies but I'm still here:hissy:
> Still feeling unwell but all cramps keep dying off after a while, he's obviously too comfy..

Aww shucks...hope it happens soon for you. 

Haha yoyo yes chocolate cures all. 

I've been wanting to get a belly band apparently it's really popular in come cultures and it's supposed to help your uterus tighten. I just don't want to spend an arm and is leg for one but haven't come across one at a good price yet.

I feel the same ashaz, I want her to come this weekend.

Rboure, well at least u know it's only 2 weeks for sure. And things sound promising so maybe sooner. I personally would go. But then I took a 4 hour drive when I was 37 weeks ...I was fine...1 hour doesn't seem that long to me as long as there's no chance of getting stuck in traffic or anything..that's what would worry me more.

So blessed, oh man I am in no rush to work...the sooner I get out the better. I'm already mentally preparing to not go in on Monday and I've 2 hours left for today and it's killing me. I'm doing anything to stay distracted.

Wow good luck with everything redhead, you've got a lot going on right now. Did ur dr recommend that or did you have to ask for a sweep? My drs never mentioned anything about them or when they would consider doing it. Maybe I'll have to ask on Monday


----------



## zephyr

I'm still here. I managed to sleep well with a few contractions over night that woke me up but eventually went away. They've started up again this morning but are so far apart. 

Starting to wonder If I'll have a quick labour when it finally kicks off.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

sprite30 said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint ladies but I'm still here:hissy:
> Still feeling unwell but all cramps keep dying off after a while, he's obviously too comfy..
> 
> Aww shucks...hope it happens soon for you.
> 
> Haha yoyo yes chocolate cures all.
> 
> I've been wanting to get a belly band apparently it's really popular in come cultures and it's supposed to help your uterus tighten. I just don't want to spend an arm and is leg for one but haven't come across one at a good price yet.
> 
> I feel the same ashaz, I want her to come this weekend.
> 
> Rboure, well at least u know it's only 2 weeks for sure. And things sound promising so maybe sooner. I personally would go. But then I took a 4 hour drive when I was 37 weeks ...I was fine...1 hour doesn't seem that long to me as long as there's no chance of getting stuck in traffic or anything..that's what would worry me more.
> 
> So blessed, oh man I am in no rush to work...the sooner I get out the better. I'm already mentally preparing to not go in on Monday and I've 2 hours left for today and it's killing me. I'm doing anything to stay distracted.
> 
> Wow good luck with everything redhead, you've got a lot going on right now. Did ur dr recommend that or did you have to ask for a sweep? My drs never mentioned anything about them or when they would consider doing it. Maybe I'll have to ask on MondayClick to expand...

Lol I totally understand the feeling about work. But since my BP is up, my doctor pretty much told me not to expect to go past 38 weeks. Which means I have one week less than I thought to wrap things up at school. It wouldn't be such a big deal, except quarterly assessments and report cards are coming up, so I'm trying to get as much of that ready as possible so my sub has an easy transition. Basically, I'm a control freak and can't let things go lol!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats to everyone who's had their babies! Hang in there ladies that are waiting, it won't be long now. 

For those of you who would like to read my birth story you can check it out at my parenting journal here.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1(1).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ljo1984

Getting a hell of a lot of strong BH today!! Like having to breath through a bit :-/ eeeeeek!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ljo1984 said:


> Getting a hell of a lot of strong BH today!! Like having to breath through a bit :-/ eeeeeek!

Same here! A couple last night even woke me up because they were so uncomfortable.


----------



## Elsa50501

Good luck so blessed and Ljo, hopefully it's a sign of good things to come :)


----------



## fides

zephyr said:


> Starting to wonder If I'll have a quick labour when it finally kicks off.

That's what happened with me last time - i had more than 3 weeks of all the labor signs - mucus plug, contractions, sweeps - was even 4cm for a week before going into labor, but once i finally did, it only took a few hours for baby to get here. Sucks, yes, and super frustrating, but worth it to have a quick labor in the end, i guess!

hang in there, ladies :)


----------



## ljo1984

And major movement seems to set one off, like my uterus is irritable. Meh! Guess time will tell if it's meaning anything happening soon or not.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laelani-aww lovely pic! He is gorgeous :)


----------



## sprite30

fides said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> Starting to wonder If I'll have a quick labour when it finally kicks off.
> 
> That's what happened with me last time - i had more than 3 weeks of all the labor signs - mucus plug, contractions, sweeps - was even 4cm for a week before going into labor, but once i finally did, it only took a few hours for baby to get here. Sucks, yes, and super frustrating, but worth it to have a quick labor in the end, i guess!
> 
> hang in there, ladies :)Click to expand...

Oh no dont tell me that, my bils gf was 4 cm dilated for 3 weeks and they wouldn't induce or break her water because she was preterm so she had to suffer thru ....my back is killing me tonight. I do hope that once it gets started it's quick tho that sounds like a plan lol


----------



## ashaz

Thanks ladies for your thoughts on the belly band. My doctor said to ask the nurses at the hospital for one vs buying at the store so it will go thru my insurance. 

Sounds like several are getting closer.....contractions are a welcome sign.


----------



## Yo_Yo

:brat: :brat: 41 weeks today!!!!!! :brat: :brat:


----------



## vickyandchick

Laelani he is just gorgeous!!

Yo_Yo I feel your pain, does it ever end? I feel like an elephant:haha:


----------



## kiki28

I had a few even stronger Braxton hicks yesterday that were 10 mins apart for a good couple of hours but they tailed off :(

Woke up today very fed up just want him out :( can't imagine how you overdue ladies are feeling :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

vickyandchick said:


> Laelani he is just gorgeous!!
> 
> Yo_Yo I feel your pain, does it ever end? I feel like an elephant:haha:

:haha: yes, it does end!! It HAS to end! Has your midwife discussed being induced with you yet? I think the midwife will with me on Monday, and book it in. I'm guessing for Friday/Saturday.

Will try to avoid it as I want a home birth, but same time it'd be nice to put an end date on this.

Kiki-hopefully the close BH were a sign things are going to happen soon for you :) fingers crossed!


----------



## rachmumtobe

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies :) 23 days still to go for me x


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Laelani he is just gorgeous!!
> 
> Yo_Yo I feel your pain, does it ever end? I feel like an elephant:haha:
> 
> :haha: yes, it does end!! It HAS to end! Has your midwife discussed being induced with you yet? I think the midwife will with me on Monday, and book it in. I'm guessing for Friday/Saturday.
> 
> Will try to avoid it as I want a home birth, but same time it'd be nice to put an end date on this.
> 
> Kiki-hopefully the close BH were a sign things are going to happen soon for you :) fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Yes, I have to go in on the 10th for my post dates appointment and they'll book me in then. So latest I'd say would be 13th but that seems too far:haha:


----------



## ferens06

:hugs: Yo_Yo..! x


----------



## Loopy Laura

So I've finally caught up!

Congrats to Kel, Starbrites, JT, Mommyberry, Laelani, Jcliff, la mere, Sendal and Zebadi!! 

Mommyberry - that must have been a surprise to see a beautiful baby girl when you were told boy! I'm so glad you are happy. 

Vickyandchick -my labour started off with the shakes so I reckon it won't be long for you!

For those suffering with high blood pressure I feel your pain. Mine is still high 6 days after the birth and I'm on medication to bring it down which currently isn't working. 

I hope things get moving for all those going overdue.

Here is a picture of my baby girl Chloe Abigail.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Laura she's beautiful!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laura-aww look at how sweet she is!! :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Laura- she's just beautiful! Congratulations again:flower:


----------



## fides

Yo_Yo said:


> :brat: :brat: 41 weeks today!!!!!! :brat: :brat:

awww, huge :hugs: 

I think passing 41 weeks is one of the worst feelings and benchmarks for pregnancy (and i've done it twice). Don't get me wrong, passing 42 weeks SUCKS, but in my opinion you're more numb/overdone by that point, so for me at least, it seems like 41 weeks is just really, really hard emotionally. I truly do feel for you.

:hugs: hang in there! :flower:


----------



## rbourre

38 weeks today. I never expected to get anywhere near this far. Baby was moving a lot at 4 am and I am very sore today so I am hoping that was him moving down and starting to get into place. My legs, pelvis and hips are so sore. We went for a long walk this morning to try to help things along. 

I took my first dose of Labetalol last night and my blood pressure dropped to 110/77 which gave me a headache from it going down so fast. I need to keep an eye on it and hopefully that doesn't keep happening.


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats Laura! Hopefully they get your BP under control soon. 
Hang in there yo-yo! 
That sucks about the BP rbourre, hopefully your LO is getting into position for you.

Afm, sitting here putting on my make up as Izzy naps away. My stitches are healing up from tearing during crowning, I dared to take a mirror to my nether regions today, lol. WAY less scary than I imagined, I tore less than I thought, which is great. 

Still haven't put the crib together. DH and I will do that today, but she's in a bassinet for now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Elsa, she is so pretty!!! I am loving all these baby pics! 
(WAY more fun than the bump pics we were all just excited over!) ; )


----------



## vickyandchick

Elsa she's gorgeous!! Glad your stitches are healing well:flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Monday is coming in quick! Although im expecting they might postpone it due to being busy. They have been soooo busy at maternity lately, and i know they will postpone if they have no beds. I'm expecting to not go in! 
i wonder if they have a little list of priority on induction? And call people in oorder of who needs baby out most etc


----------



## lauraemily17

SisterRose said:


> Monday is coming in quick! Although im expecting they might postpone it due to being busy. They have been soooo busy at maternity lately, and i know they will postpone if they have no beds. I'm expecting to not go in!
> i wonder if they have a little list of priority on induction? And call people in oorder of who needs baby out most etc

That's exactly how it works, as I found out when my induction was delayed last time. 

I feel for you ladies who are now overdue. Wondering if each day is the day is already driving me crazy! I'm turning into an emotional mess too. It's been one of those challenging toddler days today. Far more energy & attitude than I can deal with right now & to top it off he climbed out of his cot for the first time instead of settling down for a nap. No nap = no rest for me. I'm so exhausted I'm bursting into tears at the smallest things.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Elsa - she's gorgeous! Lovely pic!

I really feel for all those overdue, it must be hard to keep your patience. Fingers crossed your induction isn't delayed sisterrose. 

I've been admitted back into hospital 6 days after the birth as my blood pressure reading was high today. Really upset as I haven't really been able to enjoy being at home with baby Chloe yet.


----------



## Elsa50501

Ugh, no fun! Hospital is the worst. I didn't mind being there for 3 days but it was getting old by day 3. I can't imagine 6 days ughhhh.


----------



## staceymxxx

Ooh ive missed about 50 pages!!!! Congratulations to all the new mummy's!!!

I had my first sweep yesterday at 40 weeks expected a few twinges, i've had nothing hes a lazy little boy haha xx


----------



## newlywed2013

congrats to all the new lttle ones! No internet at the new place so I can't get on anymore =(


----------



## vickyandchick

staceymxxx said:


> Ooh ive missed about 50 pages!!!! Congratulations to all the new mummy's!!!
> 
> I had my first sweep yesterday at 40 weeks expected a few twinges, i've had nothing hes a lazy little boy haha xx

I was wondering where you've been yesterday, thought your LO might have put in an appearance :)
I had a similar experience with my sweep too, not even here yet and he's causing me trouble:haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Ooh ive missed about 50 pages!!!! Congratulations to all the new mummy's!!!
> 
> I had my first sweep yesterday at 40 weeks expected a few twinges, i've had nothing hes a lazy little boy haha xx
> 
> I was wondering where you've been yesterday, thought your LO might have put in an appearance :)
> I had a similar experience with my sweep too, not even here yet and he's causing me trouble:haha:Click to expand...

Noooo hes far too comfortable, i have another one next week then on the 15th i'm been induced i'm fully expecting to be induced.. its gone so fast it feels like its not time yet if you know what i mean? How are you? Any signs at all?xx


----------



## vickyandchick

staceymxxx said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Ooh ive missed about 50 pages!!!! Congratulations to all the new mummy's!!!
> 
> I had my first sweep yesterday at 40 weeks expected a few twinges, i've had nothing hes a lazy little boy haha xx
> 
> I was wondering where you've been yesterday, thought your LO might have put in an appearance :)
> I had a similar experience with my sweep too, not even here yet and he's causing me trouble:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo hes far too comfortable, i have another one next week then on the 15th i'm been induced i'm fully expecting to be induced.. its gone so fast it feels like its not time yet if you know what i mean? How are you? Any signs at all?xxClick to expand...

Yes I totally get you, it's scary how fast it's all gone. I'm all good and not a smidgen of a sign, not lost any plug or anything and have a couple of cramps here and there and then they disappear. I'm convinced it's never going to happen and he's going to be in there forever:haha: x


----------



## zephyr

Due today! I knew I'd go over. What a tease all those contractions, spotting and plug loss was! 

On the upside is probably a good thing it all stopped as my face feels like it exploded. I have the worst head cold! Hoping I can get rid of it fast. 

My son's birthday is in 5 days, he wants me to have baby then. 
Definitely don't want to go over that.


----------



## staceymxxx

vickyandchick said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Ooh ive missed about 50 pages!!!! Congratulations to all the new mummy's!!!
> 
> I had my first sweep yesterday at 40 weeks expected a few twinges, i've had nothing hes a lazy little boy haha xx
> 
> I was wondering where you've been yesterday, thought your LO might have put in an appearance :)
> I had a similar experience with my sweep too, not even here yet and he's causing me trouble:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo hes far too comfortable, i have another one next week then on the 15th i'm been induced i'm fully expecting to be induced.. its gone so fast it feels like its not time yet if you know what i mean? How are you? Any signs at all?xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I totally get you, it's scary how fast it's all gone. I'm all good and not a smidgen of a sign, not lost any plug or anything and have a couple of cramps here and there and then they disappear. I'm convinced it's never going to happen and he's going to be in there forever:haha: xClick to expand...


Haha i'm the same, have you got a date to be induced?x


----------



## vickyandchick

staceymxxx said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Ooh ive missed about 50 pages!!!! Congratulations to all the new mummy's!!!
> 
> I had my first sweep yesterday at 40 weeks expected a few twinges, i've had nothing hes a lazy little boy haha xx
> 
> I was wondering where you've been yesterday, thought your LO might have put in an appearance :)
> I had a similar experience with my sweep too, not even here yet and he's causing me trouble:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo hes far too comfortable, i have another one next week then on the 15th i'm been induced i'm fully expecting to be induced.. its gone so fast it feels like its not time yet if you know what i mean? How are you? Any signs at all?xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I totally get you, it's scary how fast it's all gone. I'm all good and not a smidgen of a sign, not lost any plug or anything and have a couple of cramps here and there and then they disappear. I'm convinced it's never going to happen and he's going to be in there forever:haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha i'm the same, have you got a date to be induced?xClick to expand...

Not yet, got my last hospital appointment on the 10th and they'll book it then so no later than the 13th :D x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lol Vicky, every time I see your name on the updates, I keep expecting to see that you're in labor!

I can't imagine going over like so many of you ladies have--you have to be so miserable and impatient!! (At least I know I would be!) FXd to hear some exciting updates soon!


----------



## fides

rbourre said:


> 38 weeks today.

awww, congratulations!!! hope the BP doesn't drop too quickly again



Loopy Laura said:


> I've been admitted back into hospital 6 days after the birth as my blood pressure reading was high today. Really upset as I haven't really been able to enjoy being at home with baby Chloe yet.

:hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

I went over last time and I'm term tomorrow. I've never felt fed up or over been pregnant. I love it. It's just the OMG when is it gonna happen sort of feeling I get and wondering if every strong BH is the start. Otherwise I'm happy with it cooking away


----------



## rbourre

I've been having a lot of back pain tonight that comes and goes along with some cramping. It's pretty painful, but very irregular. Sometimes, the pain lasts a minute and sometimes it's a few minutes. It comes back any time from a few minutes to 20 minutes later. I've taken a warm shower, drank a huge glass of water and keep changing positions while I'm sitting here and nothing is helping. Baby is also moving around a lot, he's been very active today.


----------



## RcdM

Bryson Ray was born October 3, 2014 at 7:07pm via repeat c-section! 7lbs 4oz, 19 inches long, very healthy and strong! C-section went really smooth and I'm pretty sore but recovering pretty well. Breastfeeding is actually going well although he will suck for over an hour at times which is hard because I have large boobs and have to hold them in place the whole time! That or he stops sucking after a few seconds and falls asleep. Phew I've had maybe an hour and a half of sleep in the last day and a half. But we're learning! I'll post my birth story later when we're home and I have time. He's so cute and I just love him! He's so alert today and lifting his head like crazy. 

I don't really have time to scroll through and see how everyone else is doing so for anyone who has had their baby, congratulations!! And for those on labor watch I hope it happens soon! Best of luck to you all :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vickyandchick

SoBlessedMama said:


> Lol Vicky, every time I see your name on the updates, I keep expecting to see that you're in labor!
> 
> I can't imagine going over like so many of you ladies have--you have to be so miserable and impatient!! (At least I know I would be!) FXd to hear some exciting updates soon!

Lol I wish!!
I'm doing everything I can though, DTD last night and this morning and I'm planning to pin him down a couple more times today- I will get this baby out:rofl:

Yay for full term Ljo, hope baby doesn't keep you hanging around too long:flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Elsa-she is beautiful :)

Sister rose-fingers crossed for your induction tomorrow. I'm sure with your bp issues, you'll be a priority. 

Afm-still pregnant, full of cold and in pain!! Feels like I'm never going to have this baby :dohh:


----------



## Yo_Yo

RcdM said:


> Bryson Ray was born October 3, 2014 at 7:07pm via repeat c-section! 7lbs 4oz, 19 inches long, very healthy and strong! C-section went really smooth and I'm pretty sore but recovering pretty well. Breastfeeding is actually going well although he will suck for over an hour at times which is hard because I have large boobs and have to hold them in place the whole time! That or he stops sucking after a few seconds and falls asleep. Phew I've had maybe an hour and a half of sleep in the last day and a half. But we're learning! I'll post my birth story later when we're home and I have time. He's so cute and I just love him! He's so alert today and lifting his head like crazy.
> 
> I don't really have time to scroll through and see how everyone else is doing so for anyone who has had their baby, congratulations!! And for those on labor watch I hope it happens soon! Best of luck to you all :)

Congrats!!! :) what a cute baby honey :) he sounds so strong too, lifting his head already. Cute.


----------



## vickyandchick

RcdM said:


> Bryson Ray was born October 3, 2014 at 7:07pm via repeat c-section! 7lbs 4oz, 19 inches long, very healthy and strong! C-section went really smooth and I'm pretty sore but recovering pretty well. Breastfeeding is actually going well although he will suck for over an hour at times which is hard because I have large boobs and have to hold them in place the whole time! That or he stops sucking after a few seconds and falls asleep. Phew I've had maybe an hour and a half of sleep in the last day and a half. But we're learning! I'll post my birth story later when we're home and I have time. He's so cute and I just love him! He's so alert today and lifting his head like crazy.
> 
> I don't really have time to scroll through and see how everyone else is doing so for anyone who has had their baby, congratulations!! And for those on labor watch I hope it happens soon! Best of luck to you all :)

Congratulations!!:dance: He's gorgeous!

Bouncing on my ball this morning and lord does it hurt, I don't know if it's contractions or baby pushing his head down so hard that it hurts!


----------



## ljo1984

Yoyo I think I'm starting with something too, really chesty :-( wtf getting ill when I'm due! Boooooo. 
I feel really bruised where it's bashing my cervix too :-(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

RcdM he's super adorable! I'm glad everything went well! 

Yoyo and Vicky my fingers are still crossed for you both! Common babies! 

It's 230 AM and I woke up to pee and feel super nauseated! I feel like any second I'm going to blow. I hate feeling sick, I was so lucky not to have it this whole time. I hope its just a one time thing. 

Also today is my birthday, Yay! Baby can come any time now :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo-get well soon. Hope your managing to get some rest, though I know it's not easy with kids. 

Mushy-happy birthday!! :cake: have a lovely day :) sorry your feeling sick, hopefully it passes soon.


----------



## AllStar

Happy birthday Mushymilk!

Congrats RdcM

Overdue ladies, I hope it happens soon for you! I only went 4 days over with ds and that was bad enough! Really hoping I don't go over this time. Ds has 2 weeks holiday from nursery from next week so it would be lovely if he and dh were off at the same time. Dh has 3 weeks off from when baby arrives. 

Still getting loads of BH and some really strong ones too but nothing! Lol going for a big walk later


----------



## ljo1984

Near on impossible eh ha ha. My friend over from nz took them out for the day yesterday to let me have a chill out and we went for lunch, came back and put a DVD on, I fell asleep lol. Hope your feeling better too soon :-( such crap timing!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats rcdm! He's gorgeous! 

Happy birthday mushymilk! Hope you have a good day. 

I'm being kept in hospital another night for my blood pressure which is so annoying - we were just getting into a routine at home with baby Chloe but now we're stuck back here it's like taking two steps backward. Hopefully it will stabilise soon and we can go home and start life in our little family &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Yo_Yo

Urgh. Think I'm going to go crazy!!

In laws have invited themselves to ours to stay, and are currently en route to our house...i told them I wanted them to come up after the baby was born. They knew this! I wouldn't mind, but they don't do anything really to help, just sit there watching crappy TV, and I feel pressured into having the baby as every day they say jump at every groan I make when trying to get up etc an constantly ask me if I've any signs. 

I want to cry. Going insane :wacko:


----------



## ljo1984

Oh my god yoyo!!! They can't just do that!! Your booked in for a hb too for god sake! You need your home to yourself, that is your space and if your not comfortable with them there it's not gonna help you! So angry for you :-( 
I vote lock the doors and pretend your out ;-)


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats on the new gorgeous bubs. 

That is awful yo yo. I couldn't bear anyone staying with me right now. Is there anyway of telling them no and asking them to come back when you're ready? 

I really hope all the DTD works Vicky. It's guaranteed to give me a good few hours of BH which I swear make him engage more!! 

I am a serious emotional mess right now. I'm crying over everything. It's like the worst PMS x 100!!


----------



## SisterRose

Yoyo- omg! Id be going mental D: how can they just invite themselves? And youre having a home birth too? Cant your OH put his foot down and say no? No way id want that either! :hugs:

laura- must be horrible having to go.back in, but best place for you while you are recovering. Blood pressure really sucks, eh? Hope you can get home soon :hugs: 

come on all you over due babies!!! Get your cute little butts moving ;)


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats rcdm ! 

Yoyo that is so rude of them. Unless you are invited, don't assume you're welcome, before or just after birth. No matter how much you love them it's just too stressful. 

My husband's family is similar. They keep inventing reasons to stop by quickly, then stay for hours. My mother in law and sister in law invited them selves over to our house for dinner the day after we got home from hospital. We respectfully declined their offer to cook for them and play hosts to them. 

One of his sisters who has not once visited our new place, has been over twice this week. 

People think babies are an excuse to invade you, lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

I really really hate that. People are just so nosey & obsessed with holding a newborn as soon as possible. 

We went out of our way to ensure family saw lots of Xander when he was first born which I now regret. It actually stressed me out as I was having breastfeeding problems. I've said we won't be doing that this time.


----------



## ljo1984

I've gotmy best friend staying with me from nz but this was a long time planned, and always intended to have her here with us. She's not the type to get in the way or you get fed up of her been here etc. I couldn't imagine feeling the same with any of mine or OH's family here!


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh sorry yoyo. I def would not want anyone staying with me right now and I don't want anyone staying after either. My mom keeps saying she'll stay at our house after he's born but it will be more stress that I don't need. She doesn't even live that far from me&#8230;there is no reason to stay.


----------



## zephyr

Awh yo yo id just tell them no and to find somewhere else to stay or go home. Especially with the homebirth thing gosh wth are they thinking?! 

I am now over my due date :p
im strangely okay with this!
I was feeling frustrated last week but that's because of the false labour I was getting which was making me quite exhausted. 

Baby has to stay put till tomorrow night anyways, its my sons birthday in 4 days and I need to do his birthday food shopping :p


----------



## whigfield

I'm sorry to hear that, YoYo! Is there no way you could get them to wait until after the birth? Like everyone else has said, especially with a home birth planned - talk about invasive! :dohh:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yoyo I would be so frustrated if anyone decided to invite themselves to my house! I couldn't imagine how you are feeling. Kind of makes me glad that I live so far away from family for right now. My MIL is going to be here, but that's been planned for months! And my mom is coming up as soon as I call her and saying I'm going into labor, but that's it and I'm completely okay with that. If someone else were to call tomorrow and say they're coming here I'd tell them to find a hotel room to rent somewhere because my house isn't available to them. 

I am so tired of all pants! They all suck and are all so uncomfortable. If I'm at home I am walking around in just t-shirt and underwear, it's going to be so sad when my MIL does come. She'll be here Monday and I'm going to have to wear something!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yeah I know!! I'm going to ( hopefully be having a homebirth)...with inlaws in the other room!!
I've let it go a bit now. They have decided to come tomorrow instead-please pray my baby arrives tonight!

Also fil finds breastfeeding a big social taboo and I have to go upstairs even in my own home when doing it-establishing breastfeeding a going to be fun :dohh: he even asked last time when a bottle feeding as came on TV when she would be moving on to that! 

Did a long walk, got to have helped.

Hope everyone's doing ok. Cabt wait to see more baby news ladies :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose-good luck for tomorrow honey

Loopy Laura-hope your bp gets back to normal so you can get on with being a mummy now :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yoyo send your FIL upstairs or would he prefer to put a blanket over his head?


----------



## whigfield

^ WSS. :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> Yeah I know!! I'm going to ( hopefully be having a homebirth)...with inlaws in the other room!!
> I've let it go a bit now. They have decided to come tomorrow instead-please pray my baby arrives tonight!
> 
> Also fil finds breastfeeding a big social taboo and I have to go upstairs even in my own home when doing it-establishing breastfeeding a going to be fun :dohh: he even asked last time when a bottle feeding as came on TV when she would be moving on to that!
> 
> Did a long walk, got to have helped.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. Cabt wait to see more baby news ladies :)

Sorry for the language but fuck that!!!! Having to go upstairs in your own home as he doesn't like bf!!! If he has an issue he should bloody leave the room! So annoyed for you! :-(


----------



## Elsa50501

I agree with ljo


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Absolutely agreed with everyone else, yo yo!!! I'm bottle feeding this time around, but this seriously annoys me for you! I'd whip them out right in front of him lol. HE can move if he is bothered. FXd baby shows up tonight and at least solves that obstacle!


----------



## ferens06

We had tons of visitors in the first couple of weeks and I bf in front of all of them, I put a muslin over at first because I wasn't sure how to be discreet until I'd got the hang of it. My home, my choice, people don't get a say or get asked haha.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Anyone have any idea what I might be feeling means? 

So, starting about a week ago I have started waking up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and then not being able to fall back to sleep for hours. This hasn't been too odd, as it has been more irritating. 

As of yesterday though, I have started to feel a sharp pain in my lower abdomen that literally comes and goes. It doesn't last for any period of time and sometimes is accompanied by a tightening. I'm thinking they might be contractions, but sometimes there is no tightening at all. They're slightly uncomfortable, but not painful. I also keep getting a sharp pain right where my inner leg meets my pelvis. It also comes quickly and then leaves quickly. It hurts enough to cause me to make a noise when it happens. 

I've been having a mild headache on and off since yesterday and heartburn that isn't really going away. And since this morning feeling nauseated on and off. Not enough to be sick, but definitely feel close enough. 

And now sudden tiredness. I can barely keep my eyes open as I'm typing this! 

Are these pre-labor signs? I don't quite feel like they are, it feels all too mild for me. But maybe I'm too brainwashed on what labor should be like thanks to TV and movies.


----------



## zephyr

Omg yo yo :( I hope baby comes tonight for you.
I would still tell them no. Its a special moment for you and who you want there. 
Do you feel comfortable giving birth and labouring with them in the next room? 
If the answer is no forget about offending them, if hubby doesnt put his foot down throw a tanty and blame it on the hormones later on! I would haha

Also as someone else said keep a blanket handy to give the fil when he expects you to leave the room. Tell him you got him his very own breastfeeding blanket. What an idiot!

My inlaws got upset when I wanted them to leave the room while I breastfed the twins (think fully exposed, both breasts, tandem feeding, no way to be discreet at all)
Theyd say "weve seen boobs before" but it just made me uncomfortable having 3 pairs of eyes gawking at babies feeding off me ugggh. 
I made them leave the room.


----------



## sprite30

I'm still pregnant.... Ugh!! Lol

I am still in complete awe that I've managed to go overdue after all the extra scanned and precautions and the constant worry about having a short cervix or an incompatant cervix. I actually feel pretty proud of myself. Def ready for her to come tho as I so don't want to go to work tomorrow. So dh and I dtd this morning and I walked around every chance I could today. Even did some laundry and cleaning hoping the bending and movement would set something off but no labor yet. Something is def happening tho. I've started having very sharp pains in my cervix like it is ripping, no blood or discharge tho. I think I may have dropped just a bit as my hips are more and more sore everyday. I have my 40th week appt tomorrow that I am very much looking forward too. I am overly excited to see if I'm dilated anymore, dr last week said 1-2 cm and cervix was favorable so I'm hoping the pains mean even more dilated. Fx fx fx

On a side not my sil officially announced her pregnancy today and I had a nice long talk with her which was alittle weird as we usually don't get along but I feel like we really have a lot to talk about now. I've known now for 4 weeks but she wasn't ready to announce officially until now 15 weeks. She's excited to find out what she's having and she's being monitored closely since she had a miscarriage with her last pregnancy. Super excited for her and I kind of hope she has a girl because I have so many extras of girly things, but I think they're wanting a boy so well see in 5 weeks.

Omg yoyo that is horrible. I would respectfully ask them to stay at a hotel. Especially with the bfing issue that is completely in appropriate. And RUDE. I'm pretty close with my fil but there is no way in hell I would go downstairs in my own home just to spare his feelings. Some people are just clueless. 

Congrats rcdm, so cute.

For anyone I've missed, congrats and good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## fides

RcdM - congratulations!!!

yo yo - absolutely no way i'd be comfortable giving birth with the in-laws in the next room - any way you can say we'll call you when we're ready for you to visit?


----------



## Krippy

I wouldn't answer the door YoYo... Horrible! 

Rcdm ... Adorably cute.


----------



## rbourre

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Anyone have any idea what I might be feeling means?
> 
> So, starting about a week ago I have started waking up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and then not being able to fall back to sleep for hours. This hasn't been too odd, as it has been more irritating.
> 
> As of yesterday though, I have started to feel a sharp pain in my lower abdomen that literally comes and goes. It doesn't last for any period of time and sometimes is accompanied by a tightening. I'm thinking they might be contractions, but sometimes there is no tightening at all. They're slightly uncomfortable, but not painful. I also keep getting a sharp pain right where my inner leg meets my pelvis. It also comes quickly and then leaves quickly. It hurts enough to cause me to make a noise when it happens.
> 
> I've been having a mild headache on and off since yesterday and heartburn that isn't really going away. And since this morning feeling nauseated on and off. Not enough to be sick, but definitely feel close enough.
> 
> And now sudden tiredness. I can barely keep my eyes open as I'm typing this!
> 
> Are these pre-labor signs? I don't quite feel like they are, it feels all too mild for me. But maybe I'm too brainwashed on what labor should be like thanks to TV and movies.

I've been getting those sharp pains in my lower abdomen too. They started about 4 or 5 days ago. I've had a headache on and off since Friday evening but I also started taking Labetalol the same day so I think it's because of that. I've been a bit nauseous too, I threw up Friday morning and almost did this morning. 

The exhaustion is awful the last couple of days. I'm so tired, miserable and ready for this to be over with. I've been having a lot of BH tonight, I'm really hoping they turn into actual contractions and baby comes soon.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushymilk-could the sharp lower abdomen pains be baby's head engaging? 
Also, the trouble sleeping is something I get too...it's 3am here , and wide awake. I did hear you have trouble sleeping those last few weeks as natures way of getting you used to frequent night awakenings when baby is born.

Hopefully it's all a sign baby is near for you.


----------



## ljo1984

I'm in labour!!!!! Eeeeeek! Just on the ball, contractions all in my pelvis like last time, ALOT of pressure too! Hubby driving me mad already with the constant when are you calling the mw!!! Urgh just leave me a alone lol!!! I hate fuss n pestering when I'm trying to be relaxed and concentrate :-( might send him to fill pool!!


----------



## Krippy

Eeeekkk Ljo ... Keep us updated! Did your labour start while you were on the ball?


----------



## zephyr

Good luck ljo! I hope it all goes well :)


----------



## AllStar

Good luck ljo!!

I've been awake basically all night with with tightenings but they're still not consistent? They can be 1 or 2 mins apart up to 8 or 9 mins apart? It's 5.30am and I'm still awake with them, surely they're doing something?!


----------



## ljo1984

No it started yesterday evening with period type cramps, went to bed at 10 and woke a few times between then and half 2 by which point I couldn't stay in bed any more! So then been on ball. Oh had my first (but very small lol) bloody show too! Ha ha. Pools just filling.


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck ljo!!

Sounds similar to how I've been feeling mushmilk. For about a week now. The tiredness I think is partly what's making me an emotional wreck! Typically my son has just dropped his midday nap too!

I was induced with my son at 39 weeks & my cervix couldn't have been any further from being ready & he wasnt engaged at all but I never felt anything like what i do now, so I really think it must mean something is happening. I think right now it's getting him engaged & in the correct position. I was 1/5th last week and think (and hope) I'll be more at my next check up tomorrow. Fingers crossed it's a good sign for you.


----------



## SisterRose

Good luck ljo!


----------



## vickyandchick

MushyMilk- I've been feeling the same way for a few weeks now, it's exhausting and now I'm too big to get comfy so lay awake all night :(

Good luck Ljo! Hope everything goes smoothly:flower:


----------



## Elsa50501

Good luck Ljo! 

Hopefully they're doing something Allstar!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck, ljo! 

I'm totally frustrated. Midwife cancelled seeing me today, no one at the hospital will see me to do a sweep and no midwife is available for a homebirth if I do labour! Been told I will be booked for induction on Sunday unless he decides to come before.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this way then. Just add long as it's normal! 

Good luck ljo!

My MIL told me she thinks he'll come Thursday. She's usually right about these things! I'm super excited and nervous suddenly about giving birth. 

Yoyo that's really awful. I'd be so irritated. Why are no midwives available to do your home birth? Does that mean even if you go into labor before they induce you have to go to a hospital?


----------



## Laelani

Good luck ljo!

Yo_Yo I would be frustrated too! That sounds like such a hassle!!! :( Hopefully everything gets sorted out.


----------



## kiki28

39 weeks today :) only a week to go :) 

Spent the morning in the assessment unit as I woke up with blurred vision and a really bad headache and midwife on the phone told me I probably had pre eclampsia :/ 

All fine though after I was checked out thankfully I just need to rest a bit! Typically I am now having period type pains again but not holding out much hope that anything is happening!


----------



## vickyandchick

Currently sat in day unit being monitored as I've not really felt him all day, things seem to check out okay but I still can't feel him moving at all so they're talking about induction..


----------



## Krippy

Thinking about you Buck... You are doing the right thing! Let us know how you get on... Xoxoxox

OK YoYo... Is this pregnancy trying to stress you out? I hope they get their ducks in row for your birth soon... So frustrating! Good thoughts for nap induction. 

Glad you are feeling better KiKi !


----------



## Yo_Yo

Thanks ladies-going to stop complaing now! :haha: I don't care if I have him in the car/home/hospital/shops anymore-just as long as he turns up soon!

Good luck Vickyandchick-hope he gets his wiggle on and starts moving lots for you :flower:


----------



## cntrygrl

Vicky-- Good Luck. Hope he starts moving around. I have heard that babies get quiet right before labor begins.

YoYo-- I would have to tell my inlaws to stay somewhere else if I was having a home birth.

RcdM-- Congrats on your baby!


----------



## vickyandchick

Thanks all, I felt him a few times and the midwife said the trace looks normal but that's the only times I've felt him all day so that's not normal for him. I'm used to him wriggling around for an hour or two at a time:nope: So I'm hopefully going to see a doctor to talk about induction if there's one available


----------



## Yo_Yo

You go with your instincts Vicky. You know your baby's movement patterns, so if you think they're not right, push for action. :flower:


----------



## SisterRose

Getting sooo annoyed &#55357;&#56850; i was booked in for induction today and told to ring at 9am but so far been told no space. Ive had to ring again at 9,12,2 and now waiting until 5. Not looking good for today. I really don't want to be told to.go in after 10pm as it means ill probably have no sleep from today until baby gets here(and then ill be lucky !!)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose-how annoying :-( 
Fingers crossed they find you a slot :flower: not much longer for you now, I'm sure.


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose that must be so annoying, hope you get in and things get started off soon!:flower:

Afm- spoke to the doctor who was super nice, gave me another sweep and when I explained I wasn't happy with his movements said they'd book me in.
If the sweep does nothing then I'm being induced on Wednesday at 10am as there was no available spaces tomorrow, but been told to keep a close eye on his movements and if they slow to go straight in.


----------



## sprite30

Good luck with everything Vicky glad they booked u for Wednesday at 10 and keep and eye out. That must be nervewrackin right now

Sister rose, 

Hope they can fit you in tomorrow then as I prob would have some issues sleeping at a hospital was all the excitement.

Yoyo that's frustrating about your home birth hopefully they can figure something out quickly. 

Mushy, Thursday sounds like a great day. Hopefully she's right. My 5yo niece predicted last Thursday and here I sit still waiting lol

Afm, no baby yet....obviously. Reported to work on time today. Ugh so not fun. I was expecting an ultrasound today but they scheduled it for Friday. Dr says I'm still 1-2 cm and very very thin and baby has dropped ...she doesn't think I'll make it until Friday but if I do then they'll schedule my induction for next week unless there is an issue with the scan then they'll send me straight to the hospital but if baby looks ok then I'll be left to wait it out. I'm so ready for this baby to be here, I am not miserable physically just yet but the anticipation will make a sane person crazy. I'm ready to get this new stage of life going here.


----------



## busytulip

Sorry it's been a while since I have posted. I have finally got caught up. Wow! So many babies have arrived already...and early. Congrats to all the new mommas I hope each one of you are settling in well.

I feel awful for those that have gone over due. 
Vicky-thinking of you, happy to hear that the doc has something scheduled for you. 
Yo-Yo I just want to send you big :hugs:
SisterRose-praying a spot opens up soon
Sprite-FX'd baby decides to make an appearance on her own in the next few days

AFM: I am so pleased that my LO is still baking. After being treated in the hospital for pre-term labor a few weeks ago I am so thankful to now be almost term. And I have passed the point in this pregnancy where I had my youngest daughter so my anxiety level is much less than it was.

Can't wait to hear more birth stories and see pics of everyone's little bundles!


----------



## ashaz

Spirit and sisterrose I hoe to hear some updates soon! 

Csection planned for 9:30 tomorrow AM so spending the day cleaning, last minute parking and planning a nice family dinner tonight. It seems so unreal......:happydance:


----------



## SisterRose

I'm on the ward, waiting to get the ball rolling. They had me in at 10pm! Would have preferred a good night sleep first, but we're here!


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Ashaz, Vicky and sisterrose!! Can't wait for updates 

I'm still here, still getting contraction type tightenings but they don't get any stronger or more regular! Hoping to get a better sleep tonight or these contractions become the real thing!


----------



## ljo1984

Wow what a day!!!!!!!!!! After years of planning and a failed attempt I finally got the hb I wanted  it was a loooooong day! Our third girl Isabelle Finally born at 18.57, my waters went and I birthed the head and body all in a intense 3 min long contraction! God bless gas and air lol. Called hb team maybe an hour or two before to be told there wasn't any team on duty but were sending from the ward, was a bit disheartened but they were absoloutly amazing! Can not fault them at all! Everything in my plan was listened to and not judged/questioned and the two that took over at half 7 were fab too, even showing my eldest the placenta!
She was 7lb 6.5 oz and the best bit for me, only a graze!!! I was gob smacked and literally could have kissed the mw after having stitches last time which I hated!! So yeh she's here!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats ljo!! I'm glad your homebirth went well!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, Ljo!!! That sounds wonderful, and I'm so happy it went as you wanted. : )

So many of you are so close now!! Thinking of and praying for those of you in the hospital right now, ready to make things happen!

AFM, doctor appt went well today, and my BP is staying down(ish) so we are keeping the scheduled c-section date of the 21st as of right now. Assuming, of course, that I don't go into labor first. Which, he is measuring 8 lbs 13 oz at 37 weeks, so he may be ready to make an appearance before then lol.


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Ljo! So happy for you... Can't wait for my home birth. I keep having contractions that go away each time I take my phone out to time them, lol. I even wait an hour or so to make sure they are staying and then I time 2 or 3 and they go away. Oh warm up, you suck, lol


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats ljo! Sounds great &#55357;&#56847; xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Ljo!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats ljo! That sounds wonderful! Im glad you got the birth you hoped for.

All birth stories are exciting but its really nice to hear about the home birth experience in particular as I really have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats Ljo! So cool that your home birth finally went as planned :). It's so wonderful to have a great team helping you labor. :). 

Ashaz Vicky sisterrose and anyone I missed (reading quick while baby sleeps, she eats every hour and 45 minutes), good luck! Can't wait to read more updates and birth stories!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ljo-i am so happy for you honey!! :) congratulations on your little girl, and fab homebirth! :)


----------



## sprite30

Congrats ljo, so happy it was a great experience for you. 

Good luck sister rose, hope the induction goes well try to rest up while you can. 

Hoping for the same Allstar. I'm getting tightening too but nothing regular or consistant. It's getting annoying.

Afm I'm incredibly emotional tonight been crying on and off now for almost 6 hours. If it's not one thing it's another, everything make me sentimental and angry. Dh is trying his best to calm me but I have no clue what is wrong with me so how can he help if I can't explain it myself. I just keep saying it must be my hormones.


----------



## zephyr

Awh im sorry Sprite :( I had a few days like that last week.
Hubby was going to take the kids to the beach and I burst into tears and couldnt stop crying for a good half hour because I didn't want to be at home by myself and felt like I was going to miss everyone too much lol!
I ended up going to the beach as well so all was good in the end. 

Its my son's birthday in 3 days I wonder if this baby will make an appearance before then? I'm feeling super crampy and sore today but I'm not sure if anything will kick off.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Ljo!!

Sprite I was exactly the same last night! I was crying and I have absolutely no idea why?! I think I was really expecting for the series of contractions I was having to end up with baby but when they dwindled away I think hormones just got the better of me and I was getting upset so easily! Time seems to be dragging so much now and I'm not even over due yet! 

Contractions have completely stopped for me now so doesn't look like he plans on arriving in the near future!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sprite + Allstar same here again!! It's so frustrating and upsetting when contractions start but just stop. Happened to me last night. 

Hopefully a good sign all the emotions and pains though ladies :flower:

Zephyr-wow, they'll have close birthdays :) I was born on my brothers birthday, and he was only a toddler but said I was a great birthday present :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Ljo! Glad everything went fab:flower:

Yo_Yo and Allstar- sorry things are stop/starting :( hopefully those babies get a (metaphorical) rocket up their butts and get a wiggle on!

Sprite- I understand the crying thing, I was an absolute mess at the weekend. Just cried for hours for no reason:wacko: Pregnancy is so weird sometimes..


----------



## Yo_Yo

Vickyandchick-how are baby's movements today? 

Yes-I agree about the rocket thing-come on babies!!!!!


----------



## SisterRose

Waters have gone!! 

i hope this baby comes today, my daughters 1st bday is tomorrow so they may share a birthday too.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Yay, great to see your well on your way to having him sister rose :)

Good luck!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats Ljo! Glad to hear the home birth went well! :) 

Do we have any BnB admins in our group? If we do can one message me I am having a thread issue and I have no idea how to contact someone to fix it. Thanks :)


----------



## cntrygrl

39 weeks today! I feel like there aren't very many of us active members on the thread left. I tried out my breast pump last night and got some bh's, but nothing that felt like it was doing anything.

Vicky and YoYo-- Hopefully with the full moon tomorrow your babies will make an appearance soon.

Ljo-- Congrats on your little girl!

Good Luck to the ladies in labor or having c-sections today!


----------



## vickyandchick

He's was active this morning but I've done practically nothing so I think that helps a little.

SisterRose- sounds like he's well on his way to arriving!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laelani said:


> Congrats Ljo! Glad to hear the home birth went well! :)
> 
> Do we have any BnB admins in our group? If we do can one message me I am having a thread issue and I have no idea how to contact someone to fix it. Thanks :)

We have Calm, but she's not been around since the twins arrival. If you go to the Forum Help and Testing forum, the mods usually reply to posts for help on there

Vickyandchick-glad he's been active. You still being induced tomorrow? Not long now :)

Cntrygirl-happy 39 weeks! I know what you mean-quite a few of the Bumpkins have had their babies already. Hopefully they will return so we can all chat about our babies in future :)


----------



## ljo1984

Emotions are a massive sign of things starting  it's happened with my last and this one, the day before mega pissed off with nothing in particular and just wanted to curl up and cry my eyes out. I asked in a fb group I'm in and they all said it's a sign too and then sure enough I started with tightenings that night


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Do we have a October bumpkins 14 parenting group yet? Maybe we need one. 

At 37 weeks I'm now term. Bag nearly packed. I just need nursing bras.


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ljo! Glad to hear the home birth went well! :)
> 
> Do we have any BnB admins in our group? If we do can one message me I am having a thread issue and I have no idea how to contact someone to fix it. Thanks :)
> 
> We have Calm, but she's not been around since the twins arrival. If you go to the Forum Help and Testing forum, the mods usually reply to posts for help on there
> 
> Vickyandchick-glad he's been active. You still being induced tomorrow? Not long now :)
> 
> Cntrygirl-happy 39 weeks! I know what you mean-quite a few of the Bumpkins have had their babies already. Hopefully they will return so we can all chat about our babies in future :)Click to expand...

Yes I am, got to be there for 10am. I'm excited but totally crapping myself:wacko:


----------



## Yo_Yo

You'll be fine lovely-just keep reminding yourself of the little baby your about to meet :flower:
Before you know it, he will be here! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> Do we have a October bumpkins 14 parenting group yet? Maybe we need one.
> 
> At 37 weeks I'm now term. Bag nearly packed. I just need nursing bras.

Not sure of there is one, but there's groups on here from 2012! So I think some people still use them to continue on from pregnancy to parenting.

Yay for being full term! :) it's a funny feeling, knowing it could happen any day from that point. Packing te hospital bag makes it more real doesn't it?!


----------



## Yo_Yo

ljo1984 said:


> Emotions are a massive sign of things starting  it's happened with my last and this one, the day before mega pissed off with nothing in particular and just wanted to curl up and cry my eyes out. I asked in a fb group I'm in and they all said it's a sign too and then sure enough I started with tightenings that night

Hope your right, or my hubby's in for a rough week of emotional outbursts! :haha:
How are you and your little girl doing today? I bet her sisters are over the moon :)


----------



## ljo1984

Yep my eldest is totally in love, and my youngest won't let the eldest do anything, she's always getting a telling off for touching her, talking to her etc. She's gonna be a handful ha ha. They've gone to school/nursery today then an early night for us all I think, was a loooooong day yesterday! I feel like I've been to the gym for a week, my legs, hips are achinging like crazy! And I've just noticed I've got a bruise on my bloody forehead from pushing my head against the bedroom door during transition contractions!! Great lol.
Isabelle is doing fab too, but hard to latch her this morning as she was so sleepy but she's done better since  x


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm on day 4 of being an emotional wreck. Cried on & off all morning for no obvious reason. More strong BH overnight too & he's gone from 1/5 to 2/5 engaged (that's 2/5 in pelvis)

I mentioned my emotional state to my mw today & she said it's a hormonal surge at the end of the pregnancy & thinks I'll be in labour soon!! Hopefully a good sign for a few of us.


----------



## sprite30

Oh boy I hope the emotions don't last long or I pity my dh. I've been doing ok,so far this morning just annoyed with work at the moment and all the people asking why I'm still at work. Makes me wanna be like well ok I'm off then. 

Good luck with the inductions today. I told myself that was the last thing I wanted because I heard contraction hurt way more when being induced but I think I'd give my arm right now to just get this going. And if I feel like this now I can't imagine if I make it as far as you have yoyo. Not looking forward to that. At all. 

Can't wait until I can post here an announcement if arrival instead of keep saying....no baby yet!


----------



## fides

biophysical profile this morning: babies fine

but, i'm now toxemic/pre-eclampsia

so.... cervix unfavorable + neither baby's dropped - she could feel feet closest to cervix. rather than try for a failed induction, we're skipping straight to c-sec at 2pm today - i head to the hospital in an hour

prayers, please!

Thank God it's almost over - i don't think i could have taken another day


----------



## GeralynB

I'm full term today&#8230;it still doesn't feel real that a baby will be here soon! 
Good luck to all of you ladies having your babies today or tomorrow!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

SisterRose said:


> Waters have gone!!
> 
> i hope this baby comes today, my daughters 1st bday is tomorrow so they may share a birthday too.

Good luck! Come today baby!



cntrygrl said:


> 39 weeks today! I feel like there aren't very many of us active members on the thread left. I tried out my breast pump last night and got some bh's, but nothing that felt like it was doing anything.

I feel the same way! Maybe a facebook group could be made? I feel like I know all of you, I've spent most of the year with you ladies. 



fides said:


> biophysical profile this morning: babies fine
> 
> but, i'm now toxemic/pre-eclampsia
> 
> so.... cervix unfavorable + neither baby's dropped - she could feel feet closest to cervix. rather than try for a failed induction, we're skipping straight to c-sec at 2pm today - i head to the hospital in an hour
> 
> prayers, please!
> 
> Thank God it's almost over - i don't think i could have taken another day

Good luck! I hope all goes well! 


Also, congrats ljo! 

Still waiting to see if my MIL was right about baby coming on Thursday. I'm not feeling anything, so I can't say whether I feel she's right or not.


----------



## sprite30

fides said:


> biophysical profile this morning: babies fine
> 
> but, i'm now toxemic/pre-eclampsia
> 
> so.... cervix unfavorable + neither baby's dropped - she could feel feet closest to cervix. rather than try for a failed induction, we're skipping straight to c-sec at 2pm today - i head to the hospital in an hour
> 
> prayers, please!
> 
> Thank God it's almost over - i don't think i could have taken another day


Oh how exciting 2pm today already geez...I wish it was me too.


----------



## rbourre

Aside from my thighs being sore (still), I am feeling alright today. The one lady my husband works with was so convinced I was going to have him today that last night she said she'd see my husband next week as he was leaving work. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning, I am hoping we will schedule my induction for either this week or next since he's not letting me go past 40 weeks. I'm so ready to have him here and not be pregnant anymore (or ever again). I'm extremely happy that I am able to get pregnant and that I am having a full term baby this time but really ready for it to be over.


----------



## busytulip

Yay SisterRose! Hoping you have a speedy and easy delivery :)

Fides-Praying for the delivery of 2 healthy babies as well as a quick and easy recovery for you.

Cntrygrl-I know what you mean, I wonder if by the time that those of us who are due towards the end of the month start showing labor signs/having our babies that there will be anyone left replying to this thread.

rbourre- you are so close-hang in there!

Mushymilk-I am curious to see if your MIL is right as well, that would be exciting

Geralyn-Congrats on reaching full term!!!!

Still thinking of all you over due ladies...come on babies!!

AFM-saw my OB today, baby is finally in a good position. My labs were all normal, but I am borderline anemic so my doc gave me some iron pill samples. I have dilated a bit more from last week, but I still think baby will arrive around 39 weeks. Besides, my husband has to go out of town the last part of this week and it would be really nice if baby stayed in a bit longer.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Good luck to those of you having your babies soon.


----------



## ferens06

Had my son yesterday at 39+5 :) my daughter went 12 days overdue so it was a nice surprise! Hang in there ladies <3


----------



## Yo_Yo

ferens06 said:


> Had my son yesterday at 39+5 :) my daughter went 12 days overdue so it was a nice surprise! Hang in there ladies <3

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations ferens :)


----------



## vickyandchick

ferens06 said:


> Had my son yesterday at 39+5 :) my daughter went 12 days overdue so it was a nice surprise! Hang in there ladies <3

Congratulations!!:flower:


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Ferens!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats ferens! 

Glad to hear everything is good with you busytulip! Hope your baby stays until your husband is sure to be there!


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Ferens ! Loving all thus baby news!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats ferens!!

Thanks Mushy! :flower:


----------



## rbourre

I've been having some pain in my stomach this evening, kind of like baby pushed out really far and now it feels bruised. I have an appointment in the morning so I will be mentioning it. I'm really ready for this to be over and just have my son here and safe.


----------



## kel21

Phew i finally caught up :) Only took 4 days! Lol

Congrats on all the new babies! Good luck to those starting labor or having c sections. It has taken me so long to catch up I can't list everyone by name. Lack of sleep! 

As for me Ben is now 9 days old and doing great! He cries more than my ds1 did, and eats more often too, but so so precious! He is actually napping in his bassinet right now instead of on me, which is rare! Lol

Hope everyone else with their lo's already are doing well too :)

Yoyo i am so sorry to read that you still don't have your lo yet! Holy cow!

For anyone overdue or just done remember that castor oil and walking worked for me! Just take 1tbls at a time a few hours apart!

Gl!


----------



## ashaz

Maxwell 'Max' Parker was born this AM via csection at 10:42 am. He weighed an impressive 7lbs 13oz and is 20 inches long. He has been such a good baby eating well and has already had 3 poops. 

Good luck to everyone else this week incase I don't get on in the next few days. Everyone is at the finish line now. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww congrats to the new mamas and babies!!!!!! A lot has happened in the past few days!

Vicky, I think you have to be next!!! : )

I'm scheduled for my c-section exactly 2 weeks from today! I have quite a few contractions throughout the day, and they get worse at night. (Some are pretty painful!) I don't know if that means things are going to happen sooner or not. Time will tell!


----------



## GeralynB

ashaz said:


> Maxwell 'Max' Parker was born this AM via csection at 10:42 am. He weighed an impressive 7lbs 13oz and is 20 inches long. He has been such a good baby eating well and has already had 3 poops.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this week incase I don't get on in the next few days. Everyone is at the finish line now. :)

Congrats!!


----------



## vickyandchick

ashaz said:


> Maxwell 'Max' Parker was born this AM via csection at 10:42 am. He weighed an impressive 7lbs 13oz and is 20 inches long. He has been such a good baby eating well and has already had 3 poops.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else this week incase I don't get on in the next few days. Everyone is at the finish line now. :)

Congratulations!!

Been awake for over an hour having pretty painful contractions, might not need to be induced after all :D


----------



## SisterRose

Jack Samuel was born 7.10
14 @ 9:01pm weighing 6lb 14oz :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats sister rose & ashaz!


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose said:


> Jack Samuel was born 7.10
> 14 @ 9:01pm weighing 6lb 14oz :)

Congratulations!!:dance:


----------



## vickyandchick

Yeah, pretty sure I'm in labour.
Contractions coming within a 5-6 minute time frame and last around 40-60 seconds and have been for the past 3 hours.
Had my bloody show about an hour ago too.
Also.. OUCH!


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay Vicky. That's great news. You'll be meeting your little man very soon.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the new babies! Each one makes me more excited/impatient to meet my own lol 

Good luck Vicky!!! Can't wait for your update  

I'm still here, showing no signs of labour at all. Going for a walk again later. I'm too much of a wimp to try the castor oil lol


----------



## ljo1984

Congrats Sisterrose, he's tiny 
And yay Vicky!!!!! I had bloody show this time too during labour, after already having two I was like ahhhhhhhhh that's what it looks like lol. Hope you have a smooth labour. Xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Sister rose-congrats on your little boy! :) 

Ashaz-congratulations on your little boy too! :)

Vickyandchick-yay! Glad your baby has decided to get moving! Can't wait for more baby news :)

I'm tidying the house up, as we are moving house next month, and someone's viewing our house...lol they will wonder why there's a huge pool in the living room :haha: full of cold and feel awful.
Booked in for an induction on Saturday , but still hoping baby comes before and I get my home birth.

Labour dust to all ladies full term/overdue :flower:

Will update our new babies after this annoying viewing! :dohh: now off my butt and get tidying the kids room I go!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats ashaz and sisterrose! 

Good luck vicky! 

Yoyo my fingers are crossed for you! Common baby!


----------



## ljo1984

Hope the cleaning gets something started yoyo! Xx


----------



## AllStar

Yoyo hope the tidying gets things moving! 

Anyone 'dtd' to get things going? Did it work? I'm up for trying some old wives tales now lol


----------



## CharmedKirsty

AllStar said:


> Yoyo hope the tidying gets things moving!
> 
> Anyone 'dtd' to get things going? Did it work? I'm up for trying some old wives tales now lol

I actually believe DTD can help as the sperm helps with softening the cervix....or something like that.


----------



## lauraemily17

It was top on the labour inducing list from my mw! Seman contains prostaglandin which helps ripen the cervix & sex releases oxytocin, the labour hormone. 

I get a good few hours of strong BH after we DTD. I'm hoping they'll one day soon turn into proper contractions!!


----------



## cntrygrl

Ashaz & SisterRose-- Congrats on your baby boys!

Vicky-- Sounds like labor to me. Hopefully he will be here soon.

YoYo-- Hoping the cleaning gets your little one moving along.

How many of us are there left to still deliver?


----------



## rbourre

cntrygrl said:


> Ashaz & SisterRose-- Congrats on your baby boys!
> 
> Vicky-- Sounds like labor to me. Hopefully he will be here soon.
> 
> YoYo-- Hoping the cleaning gets your little one moving along.
> 
> How many of us are there left to still deliver?

I'm still left to deliver. I'm hoping to be induced today or at least get a date to be induced.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

cntrygrl said:


> Ashaz & SisterRose-- Congrats on your baby boys!
> 
> Vicky-- Sounds like labor to me. Hopefully he will be here soon.
> 
> YoYo-- Hoping the cleaning gets your little one moving along.
> 
> How many of us are there left to still deliver?

I'm still left. My MIL said tomorrow I'll go into labor though. We'll see if she was right!


----------



## cntrygrl

So that's 8 including YoYo, AllStar, Charmed, Laura, and Geralyn so far.


----------



## busytulip

I'm still left as well.

Congrats Ashaz and SisterRose!

Can't wait for an update Vicky

Hope tidying up gets things moving YoYo


----------



## cntrygrl

9 ladies left


----------



## Krippy

I'm here too! 

Congrats ashaz and rose! Can't wait for an update Vicky!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Had a non stop headache for 9 hours now! Housework didn't do anything sadly! Having a rough end of pregnancy, and can't wait for it to end and just enjoy the baby part.

Hope Vicky has had her baby or nearly had him by now. We seem to have a baby almost every day-it's lovely to come on and see who has got their bundle of joy! :cloud9:

Mushy-let's hope the prediction of a Thursday baby is right, you may be the next one to go! :)

Busy tulip-yay! Full term tomorrow I see :

As for dtd-not tried it. So off that right now, and I'm just so huge and can barely move, the idea makes me laugh :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

I still have a evil to go...I'll prob be the last one


----------



## Nikko88

I'm still around and due this Saturday. I'm guessing my little bean will be late. Hoping for October 13.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yo_Yo said:


> Had a non stop headache for 9 hours now! Housework didn't do anything sadly! Having a rough end of pregnancy, and can't wait for it to end and just enjoy the baby part.
> 
> Hope Vicky has had her baby or nearly had him by now. We seem to have a baby almost every day-it's lovely to come on and see who has got their bustle of joy! :cloud9:
> 
> Mushy-let's hope the prediction of a Thursday baby is right, you may be the next one to go! :)
> 
> Busy tulip-yay! Full term tomorrow I see :
> 
> As for dtd-not tried it. So off that right now, and I'm just so huge and can barely move, the idea makes me laugh :haha:

I hope so! And not because I'm done being pregnant, I could go for a few more weeks and be fine, I think. I just want to meet him! 

I've still had no signs of labor coming, so I'm not sure if she'll be right or not. I've got a doctor appointment today so we'll see if I've progressed any more.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

We have 3 birthdays in my family this month and they are all on the 16th!


----------



## ljo1984

I've not let dh near me for a few weeks now so dtd wasn't anything to do with my labour ha ha. Yoyo if all else fails- it's a full moon tonight!!!! Hope that it works it's magic for you


----------



## cntrygrl

So what are we up to 11 of us left?


----------



## zephyr

I'm still waiting too


----------



## rbourre

My doctor has decided to induce because of pregnancy induced hypertension. I am just glad it's not pre-eclampsia again. I go back in about 3½ hours to get a Foley catheter inserted, then I come home and go back in tomorrow when they call me. It can be anytime from 6:30 am until sometime in the evening. The doctor said the catheter could put me into labour before then so we are hoping for that. He checked today and my cervix is still high and completely closed. I was hoping to hear that I was dilated, even just a little.


----------



## HazzaB

I'm still left too. Quite a few of us it seems!!


----------



## StarBrites

Congratulations to all the new mamas! So many now :)

LO is definitely keeping me on my toes. She is amazing but is eating SO much right now I'm afraid my breasts can't keep up. She seems to all of a sudden have trouble latching too, which makes me nervous.

As for my birthing story.. I woke up around 6:30AM 9/27 with some pretty intense pains. I started having streaks of blood in my underwear and discharge when urinating. I thought that I might be in labor. I went about my day with the contractions continuing and hit that mark around 4PM when things were getting to be too much. We went to L&D and sure enough I was in labor. I labored to 6cm without any meds or anything and then asked for an epidural. It was a great relief. My mom, dad, sister, her boyfriend, and my boyfriend all ended up being in the delivery room. When we tried pushing they all had a job whether it was to hold my legs, puke bucket, hand, etc. It was really awesome having all the support :) My water was broke manually and found meconium. We pushed and labored down for a long while and the next morning after seeing her head we noticed the rest of her body just wasn't going to fit (my mom and sister had the same issue) and I was starting to get an infection. The doctors suggested I get a c-section. I was absolutely terrified and started bawling and so did my boyfriend. So they prepped me up and I had the most excruciating back and neck pain when they laid me on the table, not sure why or where it came from. They pumped me full of medicine and kept asking me if I could feel a pinch and I could so the medicine wasn't working very well. Once they decided they were ready my boyfriend was brought in and they started. I felt the most intense pressure and it hurt so bad I started crying and then started throwing up all over the place. Apparently I started screaming too. They finally pulled her out (they had to cut lower and make a t cut because she was already down in the birth canal) and I got to meet her. She was so beautiful. After that I started throwing up black stuff every few seconds and after that I don't remember because I was put to sleep. I apparently lost too much blood and there was a problem with one of my ureters so they had to do more surgery and I was in there for over 3 hours. My boyfriend or family had no idea what was going on and was never updated and he thought something bad had happened to me and that he lost me. I finally woke up and was still on the table and was finally taken to recovery. I got to see my boyfriend and baby a couple hours later. We cried so hard when we finally got to see each other. She was 7lb 6.9oz 20 inches long, born at 11:47 AM on September 28th. I was told I would never be able to have a vaginal birth. I am recovering just fine now but am still very sore. I am back to my pre-pregnancy weight though which is pretty cool!


----------



## GeralynB

Wow Starbrites that sounds scary but glad everything is okay and you and LO are safe and sound


----------



## AllStar

Scary stuff starbrites but glad you're both doing ok now


----------



## sprite30

Oh my starbright, that is scary. So glad you are both ok. 



lauraemily17 said:


> Congrats sister rose & ashaz!


Congrats sister rose and ashaz. 


vickyandchick said:


> Yeah, pretty sure I'm in labour.
> Contractions coming within a 5-6 minute time frame and last around 40-60 seconds and have been for the past 3 hours.
> Had my bloody show about an hour ago too.
> Also.. OUCH!

Good to see he decided to start things without an induction. Keep us posted I'm excited for you.



ljo1984 said:


> Hope the cleaning gets something started yoyo! Xx

Sorry to hear the cleaning didn't get thing going for you yoyo when I first read this I was hoping it would too.

Mushy milk, hope your mil is right about tomorrow that would be very excited.

Sorry I was quiet today but I'm still here waiting for my baby to make up her mind. Today is officially my last day of work. I don't have to report back until January 2nd 2015 seems kind of weird to say that but I'm sure it'll be here before I know it. I was trying to stretch it out until I went into labor so I could have the most time off with her here but I was not happy this morning and emailed hr to find out what they needed from me and very glad I did because I would not have wanted to deal with that paperwork once baby is here. 

I have no idea what ill do with myself now but I'm sure I'll figure something out. 

For anyone I missed good luck and I look forward to reading all your birth stories.


----------



## busytulip

Oh my goodness StarBrites scary stuff. I am glad that you are doing alright.

Sprite- I am sure you'll find plenty to do to pass the time before your LO comes along. Enjoy your leave!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

sprite30 said:


> Mushy milk, hope your mil is right about tomorrow that would be very excited.
> 
> Sorry I was quiet today but I'm still here waiting for my baby to make up her mind. Today is officially my last day of work. I don't have to report back until January 2nd 2015 seems kind of weird to say that but I'm sure it'll be here before I know it. I was trying to stretch it out until I went into labor so I could have the most time off with her here but I was not happy this morning and emailed hr to find out what they needed from me and very glad I did because I would not have wanted to deal with that paperwork once baby is here.
> 
> I have no idea what ill do with myself now but I'm sure I'll figure something out.
> 
> For anyone I missed good luck and I look forward to reading all your birth stories.

I hope she's right too, but I don't think she will be. I had an appointment today and my doctor (my normal doctor) said that the doctor I had last week didn't check my cervix right and I'm not in fact dilated at all. I don't know how he could have gotten something and she didn't, but oh well. She was going to do a sweep, but then changed her mind because I'm strep B positive. 

I don't feel anything, and I don't think I would have been so upset by it had I not been told by my MIL to expect him Thursday. I should have stuck to my gut and kept believing he was going to be late. Now I'm really doing to be disappointed going to bed tomorrow night feeling the same as I do today. I'm already on the verge of tears every time I think about it. And there's nothing I can do about it. 

She's given me a moon stone to hold onto, to sort of help with the cycle of things. I'm hoping that helps, I don't know though! 

Enjoy your time off before baby comes! Just relax and stuff. Or keep busy to make the time go by faster! 

Starbrites that sounds very terrifying. I'm glad that you and baby made it out okay though! I'm glad to hear everything for you and baby is going well, despite some bumps in the road!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry but what does having positive group B strep have to with stretch and sweep. I am positive this time as well and I have had 2 sweeps... Just curious. It is crazy how every country and Dr. is different.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

She said it might transfer to the baby too soon. She might just be overly cautious about it.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm strep b positive and I don't want a sweep bc it ups the chance of your water breaking without you being dialated or having contractions and once my water breaks I has to go to the hospital right away for iv antibiotics. Since I'm trying for a natural birth , I'd like to stay home as long as possible


----------



## Krippy

Cool... Thanks girls. I just didn't have a clue! ;) If my water breaks and no contractions follow my midwife comes to my house or I go to her for the first dose of antibiotics and then go from there. If my water breaks and I am in labour they give it when you arrive at the birthing suite.


----------



## AshleyLK

Congrats to all the new arrivals! It's baby-palooza in here!!

I won't be having our little Ava Kate until Oct 24 or the 27, which I'm totally fine with waiting because our two year old keeps me sooooo busy! My hospital bag stil isbt complete and the nursery is a bit of a wreck as well. ...eek....

Today was daughters second birthday and she was just so adorable running around saying she was "twooooo!" Lol

Good luck all u mommas being induced/in labor/ etc:..


----------



## vickyandchick

Our little baby boy arrived 8th October at 22.52pm weighing in at 8lb 12oz.
Was told I was 4cm at 9.30pm after labouring for 17 hours so they suggested an epidural as I was crying from the pain and the diamorphine didn't work. During the doctor placing the epidural I began to want to push, my mum fainted, then my OH nearly did too and then they couldn't find his heartbeat:wacko: We're a fun bunch:haha:
I pushed for about 5 minutes to get him down as he was quite high and he then came out in about 3 pushes! I've had to had stitches but not too bad:thumbup:
Will post birth story and photos in the morning when there's better light:flower:

EDIT: Full head of hair and not a dot of heartburn at all :D


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Vicky!!!


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Vicky! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## rbourre

I've been having contractions since about 30 minutes after the foley catheter was inserted. They started out being every 3 minutes but now they are dying down. The nurse said that's the catheter doing its job. They said I can try to pull the catheter out in the morning if it doesn't come out on its own. We are just waiting now to see if this turns into actual labour or my water breaks before they call me in tomorrow.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats vicky! Can't wait to see pictures, I'm sure he's beautiful!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Vicky!!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congratulations, Vicky!! :) so glad he is finally here!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Starbrites-what a scary experience. So glad your ok now :flower: 

I'm full of a bad cold. It's really awful! :( great timing! :dohh: still no baby, but I'm glad wasn't last night as I'm feeling really weak. Hopefully tonight I'll feel better and he will appear. Think being this overdue is a strain on my body.


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Vicky!

That's scary stuff starbrites. Glad all turned out ok in the end & hope you have a good recovery. 

Well pretty much all my friends & family thought my littlest would arrive on 8th but I'm still pregnant!! 

For the whole pregnancy I was so sure he'd be early but now I'm really not sure any more. I'm feeling pretty deflated & that I'm now destined to go overdue. If I do go over I can't have a sweep either as I'm on blood thinners so now starting to think about the prospect of being induced again which I really really really don't want at all, and the thought of going to 42 weeks scares me. It's at the end of pregnancy where it all goes wrong for me & I'm worried my placenta will give up before then :(


----------



## lauraemily17

Yo_Yo said:


> Starbrites-what a scary experience. So glad your ok now :flower:
> 
> I'm full of a bad cold. It's really awful! :( great timing! :dohh: still no baby, but I'm glad wasn't last night as I'm feeling really weak. Hopefully tonight I'll feel better and he will appear. Think being this overdue is a strain on my body.

That really is the worst timing. I hope you recover quickly. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Congrats Vicky!! 

Good luck rbourre. 

I had a WHOLE DAY of irregular contractions yesterday which again turned to nothing! My whole bump feels bruised and sore this morning. I really thought that was it...again! Getting the odd tightening again this morning but I'm not holding out any hope today. I know he'll come when he's ready but I wish he wouldn't keep getting my hopes up lol 

Mushymilk I felt exactly the same last night. I know we can't control when they're going to arrive but with all the contractions yesterday I was sure that was the day and went to bed feeling so deflated and emotional :hugs:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations vicky!


----------



## kiki28

I'm still here too. Had a day of irregular contractions all day yesterday but has now gone away :(

Really want this baby out now and getting frustrated with all the false starts :(


----------



## ljo1984

Congratulations Vicky!! Glad he's arrived at last 

Yoyo I started with a chest infection the day before I had her! Bloody typical! Wasn't feeling too bad with it on the day but day after I felt like total crap. Really hope you'll feel better soon and baby decides to make an appearance. X


----------



## mommyberry

Congratulations to all new mamas!!!

Lifez taken a whole new turn for me. This little one has brought in way too many new experiences my way. Though a little overwhelmed I'm hanging in there I guess. I'm quite hormonal as expected and filling buckets of tears for no reason at all. 

Little lady had jaundice during her first week and was given photo therapy. She is doing very well now and is breast feeding every 2-3 hrs. 

Today was my actual due date and I can't believe she is 2 weeks old already! I've attached a picture of her Day 11.

All you ladies who have gone overdue... Please eat some dates and papayas. They sure do help bringing on labor! 

Yo-yo & Mushy : I expect to read your baby news next time I'm in here!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Girl 02.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cntrygrl

Vicky-- Congratulations! He's finally here!

YoYo-- I can't remember has there been an induction date discussed for you?

As for the irregular contractions. I'm with you ladies. I have a doctors appointment today and was going to ask about getting a sweep done. Lol, I have to go to court tomorrow over a speeding ticket. We'll see if I make it.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mommyberry-awww-she is beautiful! :)
Thanks for the advice on the fruit to bring in labours...does chocolate work too? :haha:

Ljo-sorry you got ill before your labour too-sucks doesn't it? Hope your feeling better.

Cntrygrl-hope you get your sweep. First one worked with me with my first baby....each of my babies get more stubborn! 

I'm being induced on Saturday, but it's up to me if I want to be induced or wait. I can opt for monitoring daily, but to be honest I am leaning towards being induced.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I know i've not posted here in a long while, but congrats to you ladies and, your babies &#10084;&#65039;

I had my little boy at home this morning 10.03am, weighing 9lbs 2ozs :) 

YoYo are you still opting for a home birth if he comes before induction day?


----------



## busytulip

Congrats CharlieKeys!!


----------



## rbourre

My foley catheter fell out and brought my plug/bloody show with it. That was gross, but I'm glad to not have the catheter in anymore. I'm waiting for the hospital to call to tell me to come in or labour to start.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Rbourre-good luck :flower:


----------



## zephyr

I went to post a post saying I was in labour at about 11:20 something pm (another thread I posted in at 11:20) but I don't think I posted it as contractions suddenly got intense and baby was born at 12:48 am. 

We had a girl 9lb 13!! Owww lolAnd the midwife didnt arrive till 12:30 something so it was very close to being unassisted. No time to even get the back up midwife around.*I lay down on the couch cos I felt like pushing and I kept begging hubby to ring her again even though she was on her way. She lives half an hour away and it got so intense. Hubby and my friend kept trying to move me off the couch onto the floor where the tarps and towels were but I kept telling them no way!! That if I move baby will come. There was no way I was budging from that couch till the midwife was there.*Midwife arrived I got down on the floor and sure enough she started coming. I had a few contractions then her head and body were both born in one big contraction.*It was all pretty fast but went without a hitch and im so glad to be at home!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Charliekeys-congratulations!! :) that's great news!

Still hoping for a home birth-just the rest of today and tomorrow to get one now :-( hopefully it will still happen.


----------



## zephyr

Baby Annabelle most likely. Will take a day or two to make sure it's the right name :)
 



Attached Files:







20141010_025758.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Charlie! 
Wow Zephyr... What a birth story ! Congratulations!


----------



## Krippy

Good luck RBourre!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zephyr :) congratulations!! She is perfect-so cute! Wow your birth sounds fast. Glad all went well for you.


----------



## cntrygrl

CharlieKeys & Zephyr-- Congratulations!

YoYo-- Hoping something starts for you soon. I've started taking evening primrose and still drinking raspberry tea.

No sweep for me today. I didn't even get checked. If he's not here by next Thursday I'm booked for an ultrasound, non-stress test, and regular appointment. He is currently measuring at 40 weeks and hasn't come down very far.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Cntrygrl-hopefully he will be here before your next appointment anyway. The head didn't go down until active labour with my first baby, so you could still go anytime!


----------



## zephyr

Thanks id been contracting all day Midwife came to check me I don't remember what time but roughly 1030pm I was at 3cms. She left me to go back home thinking it could be all night because babys head was not in a good position but also said if baby got its head right it could go very fast.


----------



## sprite30

Congrats Vicky, zephyr and charliekeys. I'm so incredibly jealous.

I have my biophysical profile tomorrow morn at 8 am and I am getting very excited. First day of maternity leave and I'm board out of my mind already. I tried to go to target this morning and started getting horrible pains while walking around so I went straight home in hopes that this was actually it but they died down quickly. Nothing is on tv and I'm all caught up on my shows and the only show I want to watch is on my cbs app and I can't get my hdmi cable to work on my tv. Such a shame but I'm glad that I don't have much to complain about.

My ob didn't even offer a sweep, and I kept forgetting it ask. I'll take one right now if they offered lol

Yoyo what was your original due date? I think your going for a record here. Hope baby comes before Saturday for you.

Good luck with induction Rbourre.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulation charliekeys and zephyr! What a busy day for bumpkin births!

The birth centre phone me this morning to say I'm all booked in. I have to go down on the 25th to look around and have a talk but if I go into labour before then, which I hope I do it's fine I can still have the baby there.


----------



## ToughhGal

I silently stalk this thread but yes, I am here, too. :wacko:


----------



## busytulip

Good luck rbourre!

YoYo-praying your LO comes on their own soon and you get the homebirth you desire.

Zephyr- she is gorgeous! Lovely birth story as well

Toughgal- so glad to see you post!!

Cntrygrl I'm surprised they didn't even check you, wow! Like YoYo my babies never come down until labor either. 

Sprite- sorry you are bored already, FX'd something happens soon!


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> I went to post a post saying I was in labour at about 11:20 something pm (another thread I posted in at 11:20) but I don't think I posted it as contractions suddenly got intense and baby was born at 12:48 am.
> 
> We had a girl 9lb 13!! Owww lolAnd the midwife didnt arrive till 12:30 something so it was very close to being unassisted. No time to even get the back up midwife around.*I lay down on the couch cos I felt like pushing and I kept begging hubby to ring her again even though she was on her way. She lives half an hour away and it got so intense. Hubby and my friend kept trying to move me off the couch onto the floor where the tarps and towels were but I kept telling them no way!! That if I move baby will come. There was no way I was budging from that couch till the midwife was there.*Midwife arrived I got down on the floor and sure enough she started coming. I had a few contractions then her head and body were both born in one big contraction.*It was all pretty fast but went without a hitch and im so glad to be at home!

Awww congratulations! Hope you enjoyed hb and she is gorgeous! My mw's both came together 45 mins before she was born and they stayed in next room too which was fab. Isabelle also came out in one massive intense contraction, I was trying to stop her coming so fast as was terrified of tearing and needing stitches again but my body was doing it and I had no control. Was thinking about it all yesterday and asked in the hb fb group I'm on and it's the foetal ejection reflex and is common in ladies home birthing where they feel safe and undisturbed, though that was quite cool now looking back although at the time I was thinking wtf!! Ha ha. X


----------



## ToughhGal

busytulip said:


> Good luck rbourre!
> 
> YoYo-praying your LO comes on their own soon and you get the homebirth you desire.
> 
> Zephyr- she is gorgeous! Lovely birth story as well
> 
> Toughgal- so glad to see you post!!
> 
> Cntrygrl I'm surprised they didn't even check you, wow! Like YoYo my babies never come down until labor either.
> 
> Sprite- sorry you are bored already, FX'd something happens soon!

Everything is so painful now :nope: but hanging in there! :thumbup:


----------



## zephyr

ljo1984 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> I went to post a post saying I was in labour at about 11:20 something pm (another thread I posted in at 11:20) but I don't think I posted it as contractions suddenly got intense and baby was born at 12:48 am.
> 
> We had a girl 9lb 13!! Owww lolAnd the midwife didnt arrive till 12:30 something so it was very close to being unassisted. No time to even get the back up midwife around.*I lay down on the couch cos I felt like pushing and I kept begging hubby to ring her again even though she was on her way. She lives half an hour away and it got so intense. Hubby and my friend kept trying to move me off the couch onto the floor where the tarps and towels were but I kept telling them no way!! That if I move baby will come. There was no way I was budging from that couch till the midwife was there.*Midwife arrived I got down on the floor and sure enough she started coming. I had a few contractions then her head and body were both born in one big contraction.*It was all pretty fast but went without a hitch and im so glad to be at home!
> 
> Awww congratulations! Hope you enjoyed hb and she is gorgeous! My mw's both came together 45 mins before she was born and they stayed in next room too which was fab. Isabelle also came out in one massive intense contraction, I was trying to stop her coming so fast as was terrified of tearing and needing stitches again but my body was doing it and I had no control. Was thinking about it all yesterday and asked in the hb fb group I'm on and it's the foetal ejection reflex and is common in ladies home birthing where they feel safe and undisturbed, though that was quite cool now looking back although at the time I was thinking wtf!! Ha ha. XClick to expand...

I absolutely enjoyed it! Tbh I didn't think about where I was when I was doing the giving birth part but leading up to the birth and afterwards it really was great to be at home!
I was talking to her fine on the phone 20 minutes before hubby phoned her telling her to come now. I was still unsure what my contractions were doing so to her I probably sounded like I had a while to go yet.
She wasn't expecting me to be trying hard not to push as she pulled up. 
I think me laying down and gripping my couch for dear life was the only thing keeping baby in lol 
I've heard of that fetal ejection thing its amazing! I had no control whatsoever and was surprised baby came out in one go. As soon as I was upright it just happened.


----------



## rbourre

My husband got impatient and called the hospital to ask where I am on the induction list. There's one person ahead of me, she said it will most likely be a couple more hours. Apparently she said I should take a nap, but I am getting ready to vacuum my stairs and upstairs in my house. It's the last thing that needs to be done so the house is clean and I really want to get it done before baby comes.


----------



## Yo_Yo

sprite30 said:


> Congrats Vicky, zephyr and charliekeys. I'm so incredibly jealous.
> 
> I have my biophysical profile tomorrow morn at 8 am and I am getting very excited. First day of maternity leave and I'm board out of my mind already. I tried to go to target this morning and started getting horrible pains while walking around so I went straight home in hopes that this was actually it but they died down quickly. Nothing is on tv and I'm all caught up on my shows and the only show I want to watch is on my cbs app and I can't get my hdmi cable to work on my tv. Such a shame but I'm glad that I don't have much to complain about.
> 
> My ob didn't even offer a sweep, and I kept forgetting it ask. I'll take one right now if they offered lol
> 
> Yoyo what was your original due date? I think your going for a record here. Hope baby comes before Saturday for you.
> 
> Good luck with induction Rbourre.

Hope your enjoying maternity leave. Be nice for baby to arrive after a day or so...you won't be bored then :) midwife actually said to me walking can bring on contractions to start labour-so if your trying to bring it on, keep walking! 

The EDD I had based on lmp was October 3rd, but every scan (all 10 of them) and fundal right has always said 27th September. I think I'm clutching at straws thinking my lmp date could even be slightly correct!

I think I will hold the title of most overdue Bumpkin! As long as he's not a 12lb baby, I can live with that title :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Congrats to all the new mamas!!! :)


----------



## ljo1984

zephyr said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> I went to post a post saying I was in labour at about 11:20 something pm (another thread I posted in at 11:20) but I don't think I posted it as contractions suddenly got intense and baby was born at 12:48 am.
> 
> We had a girl 9lb 13!! Owww lolAnd the midwife didnt arrive till 12:30 something so it was very close to being unassisted. No time to even get the back up midwife around.*I lay down on the couch cos I felt like pushing and I kept begging hubby to ring her again even though she was on her way. She lives half an hour away and it got so intense. Hubby and my friend kept trying to move me off the couch onto the floor where the tarps and towels were but I kept telling them no way!! That if I move baby will come. There was no way I was budging from that couch till the midwife was there.*Midwife arrived I got down on the floor and sure enough she started coming. I had a few contractions then her head and body were both born in one big contraction.*It was all pretty fast but went without a hitch and im so glad to be at home!
> 
> Awww congratulations! Hope you enjoyed hb and she is gorgeous! My mw's both came together 45 mins before she was born and they stayed in next room too which was fab. Isabelle also came out in one massive intense contraction, I was trying to stop her coming so fast as was terrified of tearing and needing stitches again but my body was doing it and I had no control. Was thinking about it all yesterday and asked in the hb fb group I'm on and it's the foetal ejection reflex and is common in ladies home birthing where they feel safe and undisturbed, though that was quite cool now looking back although at the time I was thinking wtf!! Ha ha. XClick to expand...
> 
> I absolutely enjoyed it! Tbh I didn't think about where I was when I was doing the giving birth part but leading up to the birth and afterwards it really was great to be at home!
> I was talking to her fine on the phone 20 minutes before hubby phoned her telling her to come now. I was still unsure what my contractions were doing so to her I probably sounded like I had a while to go yet.
> She wasn't expecting me to be trying hard not to push as she pulled up.
> I think me laying down and gripping my couch for dear life was the only thing keeping baby in lol
> I've heard of that fetal ejection thing its amazing! I had no control whatsoever and was surprised baby came out in one go. As soon as I was upright it just happened.Click to expand...


Yeh same here, I was leaning over edge of pool and suddenly that last contraction I had to be upright and that part of the reflex. Crazy!! Just before she was born I was crying my eyes out cause I realised I was going to have my baby at home! Transition was hard, my friend was telling me through contractions, you can do this, your doing amazing and I was shaking my head saying I can't lol, and I did! And I was in bed that night thinking how glad I was not to be in a noisy hospital been disturbed by midwives etc.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, new mamas!!!!!! You're stories are incredible, and I love the pics of the little ones! : )


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Charliekeys and zephyr congratulations! 

Good luck rbourre! 

I'm still waiting to see some kind of sign that baby is on his way at all! I have a feeling he's going to let me wait for him. I did get super excited when there was a tiny bit of mucous like discharge on my toilet paper after going to the bathroom this morning. It was so little though, but don't I have to be dilating at least some to get bits of mucous plug? 

My poor husband doesn't know what to do with me! He didn't understand why I was upset about not being dilated yesterday. And when I told him this morning that he shouldn't be surprised if I'm upset if I go to bed tonight feeling the same way I felt every night. I really wish my MIL hadn't said anything about feeling like he'll be here Thursday! Otherwise I would feel okay about waiting. 

Oh well, he'll come when he comes!


----------



## staceymxxx

No baby here - 2nd sweep tomorrow :( so tired!!!!


----------



## rbourre

I am still waiting for the call to go in. It's now 6:30 pm. I really hope they call soon, I'm going crazy waiting.


----------



## zephyr

ljo1984 said:


> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr said:
> 
> 
> I went to post a post saying I was in labour at about 11:20 something pm (another thread I posted in at 11:20) but I don't think I posted it as contractions suddenly got intense and baby was born at 12:48 am.
> 
> We had a girl 9lb 13!! Owww lolAnd the midwife didnt arrive till 12:30 something so it was very close to being unassisted. No time to even get the back up midwife around.*I lay down on the couch cos I felt like pushing and I kept begging hubby to ring her again even though she was on her way. She lives half an hour away and it got so intense. Hubby and my friend kept trying to move me off the couch onto the floor where the tarps and towels were but I kept telling them no way!! That if I move baby will come. There was no way I was budging from that couch till the midwife was there.*Midwife arrived I got down on the floor and sure enough she started coming. I had a few contractions then her head and body were both born in one big contraction.*It was all pretty fast but went without a hitch and im so glad to be at home!
> 
> Awww congratulations! Hope you enjoyed hb and she is gorgeous! My mw's both came together 45 mins before she was born and they stayed in next room too which was fab. Isabelle also came out in one massive intense contraction, I was trying to stop her coming so fast as was terrified of tearing and needing stitches again but my body was doing it and I had no control. Was thinking about it all yesterday and asked in the hb fb group I'm on and it's the foetal ejection reflex and is common in ladies home birthing where they feel safe and undisturbed, though that was quite cool now looking back although at the time I was thinking wtf!! Ha ha. XClick to expand...
> 
> I absolutely enjoyed it! Tbh I didn't think about where I was when I was doing the giving birth part but leading up to the birth and afterwards it really was great to be at home!
> I was talking to her fine on the phone 20 minutes before hubby phoned her telling her to come now. I was still unsure what my contractions were doing so to her I probably sounded like I had a while to go yet.
> She wasn't expecting me to be trying hard not to push as she pulled up.
> I think me laying down and gripping my couch for dear life was the only thing keeping baby in lol
> I've heard of that fetal ejection thing its amazing! I had no control whatsoever and was surprised baby came out in one go. As soon as I was upright it just happened.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeh same here, I was leaning over edge of pool and suddenly that last contraction I had to be upright and that part of the reflex. Crazy!! Just before she was born I was crying my eyes out cause I realised I was going to have my baby at home! Transition was hard, my friend was telling me through contractions, you can do this, your doing amazing and I was shaking my head saying I can't lol, and I did! And I was in bed that night thinking how glad I was not to be in a noisy hospital been disturbed by midwives etc.Click to expand...

aww yeah that transition part is hard! I started complaining of being cold and shaking uncontrollably and as soon as that started I knew baby was coming. 
I said oh no oh no a whole bunch and a lot of I cants and I don't want to's

I thought the same thing! I'm so glad I stayed at home. I'd be stuck waiting for the nurses to discharge me at the moment. Not that being at hospital is bad, home birth isn't for everyone but I definitely have no regrets and I don't think it could of been any more perfect for us and the other kiddies. 

One of my twins slept through the entire thing in the same room on the couch! Unbelievable!


----------



## zephyr

Good luck to all you ladies still waiting xx


----------



## StarBrites

Here is a picture of Elysia from today (1 week 4 days) :) Her skin is peeling!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8252.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Laelani

StarBrites said:


> Here is a picture of Elysia from today (1 week 4 days) :) Her skin is peeling!

Oh my goodness she's precious! Look at those beautiful eyes! :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Oh starbrites, she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sprite30

Yo_Yo said:


> Hope your enjoying maternity leave. Be nice for baby to arrive after a day or so...you won't be bored then :) midwife actually said to me walking can bring on contractions to start labour-so if your trying to bring it on, keep walking!
> 
> The EDD I had based on lmp was October 3rd, but every scan (all 10 of them) and fundal right has always said 27th September. I think I'm clutching at straws thinking my lmp date could even be slightly correct!
> 
> I think I will hold the title of most overdue Bumpkin! As long as he's not a 12lb baby, I can live with that title :haha:

I did end up enjoying the rest of the day. Mostly laid around and did nothing and I almost missed my eye doctors appt, completely forgot about it until 10 mins before appt and had to make a crazy rush for it. Made it late but was ok and then went out to dinner with a friend, figured it would be my last chance.

I thought it was oct 3rd that was my original due date as well and they switched me to oct 4th. If I had gone by lmp my due date would have been much sooner but bc I did iui and they knew it could only be one of two day they decided on oct 4th.

Oh lord for your sake I hope it's not a 12 lbs baby. So far the babies in this group have been on the small side. Only one over 9lbs.



Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Charliekeys and zephyr congratulations!
> 
> Good luck rbourre!
> 
> I'm still waiting to see some kind of sign that baby is on his way at all! I have a feeling he's going to let me wait for him. I did get super excited when there was a tiny bit of mucous like discharge on my toilet paper after going to the bathroom this morning. It was so little though, but don't I have to be dilating at least some to get bits of mucous plug?
> 
> My poor husband doesn't know what to do with me! He didn't understand why I was upset about not being dilated yesterday. And when I told him this morning that he shouldn't be surprised if I'm upset if I go to bed tonight feeling the same way I felt every night. I really wish my MIL hadn't said anything about feeling like he'll be here Thursday! Otherwise I would feel okay about waiting.
> 
> Oh well, he'll come when he comes!

Oh man mushy, I know what you mean about mil. It's disappointing when everyone is so excited and there isn't much you can do about it. Our poor dh's the stuff they have to go through and have no understanding of. Hopefully the increased mucus is a good sign. I have had some more the normal today as well. Fx. You've still got a couple of hours.



staceymxxx said:


> No baby here - 2nd sweep tomorrow :( so tired!!!!

Fx Stacey that sweep works for you



rbourre said:


> I am still waiting for the call to go in. It's now 6:30 pm. I really hope they call soon, I'm going crazy waiting.

Hopefully they take you in soon, waiting is the worst.



StarBrites said:


> Here is a picture of Elysia from today (1 week 4 days) :) Her skin is peeling!

So adorable. 

Afm, I'm having my biophysical profile done tomorrow part of me hopes they send me straight to the hospital after but I doubt I'll be so lucky so by 930 am tomorrow I should at least have an induction date and time for next week, I'm getting excited. If no luck tomorrow I think I'll get a mani/ pedi while I still can cause lord knows I can't do my toes myself lol

I'm going to bed early tonight bc I'm so excited to wake up lol


----------



## lauraemily17

She's beautiful starbrites. 

Congrats to the newest arrivals.

Having a random bounce in my birthing ball after eating a bowl of cereal, as you do at 3.30am when heavily pregnant!!

Woke to what are no doubt BH, probably from feeling hungry. I've learnt not to lie in bed waiting to see what happens, getting my hopes up, but to get up & get rid of them so I can get back to sleep!! One day it's got to turn into labour, one day!!

I'm such an impatient person the not knowing when is driving me crazy!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Here is here!!!!!!!!!

A whopping 9lbs 6oz. Got my straightforward, short home birth. So in love :)

Will update with pics later


----------



## lauraemily17

Congratulations Yo yo! So happy for you.


----------



## AllStar

Yay!!! Congrats yoyo! So glad you got the home birth you wanted too  cat wait for pics


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations yoyo. I'm so happy you got the home birth you wanted.


----------



## ljo1984

Yo_Yo said:


> Here is here!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A whopping 9lbs 6oz. Got my straightforward, short home birth. So in love :)
> 
> Will update with pics later

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! Wow I'm so so happy for you, and can't wait to hear about your birth. With it been short I hope you managed to make use of your pool. Aw this is fab news to wake upto. Xx


----------



## kiki28

Congrats yoyo :D

I'm still here and fed up today :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats yoyo! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## whigfield

Congratulations YoYo!! Can't wait to see pictures and an update! :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

Yay! Congrats yoyo!!!


----------



## Nikko88

Yo_Yo said:


> Here is here!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A whopping 9lbs 6oz. Got my straightforward, short home birth. So in love :)
> 
> Will update with pics later

Woot! Congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations to all the new mama's!!:kiss:
Turns out my midwife read the weight chart wrong and my little stinker only weighs 6lb 7oz:dohh: I knew he didn't weigh almost 9!!! He's so long he's mostly in 0-3 months already!
Anyway he's some photos of my wonderful little boy at 2 days old:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20141010_141300_resized.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 19









20141010_141209_resized.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Laelani

That's awesome news that you got the birth you had planned on yoyo! Congrats!

Awww such a sweet little guy, congrats Vicky!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

vickyandchick said:


> Congratulations to all the new mama's!!:kiss:
> Turns out my midwife read the weight chart wrong and my little stinker only weighs 6lb 7oz:dohh: I knew he didn't weigh almost 9!!! He's so long he's mostly in 0-3 months already!
> Anyway he's some photos of my wonderful little boy at 2 days old:cloud9:

are you sure he's not almost 9 with those cheeks? They're so adorable!


----------



## lauraemily17

He's gorgeous Vicky.


----------



## kiki28

Had a bit of a show today and had some irregular contractions. Fingers crossed this might turn into something!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats yoyo that so impressive that you had to have your home birth and at 9lbs 6 Oz that's amazing. 

So adorable Vicky. Congrats.

Afm, had my bpp today baby is still not ready to come, she's quite comfy actually. Hb was perfect, bp was perfect, no contractions at all in the 30 minutes I was on the monitor and urine all came back fine. They scheduled me in for induction for Tuesday night at 10 pm tho I am still holding onto to hope that she will come on her own before then. They'll do another bpp Tuesday morning just in case I get scared about the induction but I didn't sign the consents yet. She started reading all the risks for taking cytotec and I got so scared. And said no way she threatened to cancel my induction and I said ok so then she decided to keep the induction but not make me sign anything. So I guess that's the whole point is to be induced with medication but I'm just not at my limit yet where I'm desperate to take cytotec. All those documentaries ruined it for me...well maybe not ruin but you know what I mean it made this whole induction think harder. 

Babies estimated weight is exactly 8 lbs so I'm interested to see what she is when born. 

Another lovely day off work sitting here drinking my tea wondering what I'll do to pass the time.


----------



## Elsa50501

Yo_Yo said:


> Here is here!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A whopping 9lbs 6oz. Got my straightforward, short home birth. So in love :)
> 
> Will update with pics later

YAY! Congratulations yo-yo!


Also, been reading but not posting since hubby went back to work. Sooooo... congrays vicky, charliekeys, zephyr, and anyone i missed since i last posted :).

Afm. Izzy's two week appointment is today (what? Two weeks already? !) My due date would have been tomorrow. 

Just like baby Elysia, izzy gets peely skin, mostly on her feet. 

Can eait to see more sweet baby pics :)


----------



## Krippy

Woooo hoooo YoYo!


----------



## busytulip

Awww YoYo I am so pleased to hear you were able to get the homebirth you wanted. Congratulations!!!

Vicky-he is just adorable

Kiki-hopefully something happens soon for you!

Sprite- glad the BPP went well and praying she decides to come on her own.


----------



## staceymxxx

Congrats to all new mummies!!!!! 

had 2nd sweep - no change from last week :( i was in agony today with mine but last weeks didn't hurt at all so trying to see it as hes a bit more ready to come!! Booked in for induction wensday if hes not here by then x


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations YoYo. Glad your little guy is here and you got to do your home birth.

Stacey-- I hope the second sweep works for you.

The baby pics are adorable. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats yo yo!!!

Just popping in to share a pic of our little dude :-D without the hat it looks like he's going to be a red head! sooooo cute :cloud9: I'm blonde and OH has dark hair so a surprise. Although he does have a red beard :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1800367_10204068024213730_6887184980619435000_n.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8









10671214_10204091542521673_1885671944328133882_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## busytulip

SisterRose he is so handsome. My youngest DS was born with red hair, he is 10 now and it is platinum blonde. So you never know-his hair color may change a bit. ;)


----------



## AllStar

Elsa I can't believe your little lady is 2 weeks old and we were due the same day! I'm so jealous haha! 

Sisterrose he's gorgeous.

Did lots of walking today and getting a few irregular contractions do hoping it won't be too much longer. More walking tomorrow I think


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm sure those of us that are waiting for our babies are all feeling the same. Uncomfortable, hardly anything fits anymore including maternity wear.


----------



## Elsa50501

AllStar said:


> Elsa I can't believe your little lady is 2 weeks old and we were due the same day! I'm so jealous haha!
> 
> Sisterrose he's gorgeous.
> 
> Did lots of walking today and getting a few irregular contractions do hoping it won't be too much longer. More walking tomorrow I think

Believe me, I can't believe it either! I was sure she'd be a due date baby! My shower was a week and a half before she arrived lol. But they come when they come I guess. 

So question, do you count your pre pregnancy weight as you weight before you were pregnant or the lowest weight you hit during first tri? ( I lost 8-10 lbs during first tri due to morning sickness. 

If it's what I weighed at bfp day then I have 2 lbs to go before I'm back to normal. My little milk monster is feeding like a champ and bleeding me dry.(she gained half a lb. since Monday alone!). If I'm supposed to go by my lowest weight during pregnancy then I have about 9 lbs to go. I think ideally 5 more lbs lost would be sufficient though. 

I'm not trying to lose weight actively. I think breastfeeding takes more calories than I had anticipated though!


----------



## AllStar

Charmedkirsty, yes! I'm finding even my maternity jeans are uncomfortable now and some of my tops aren't covering my bump! I'm down to a pretty limited wardrobe right now but no point buying more stuff now. Not much longer to go though


----------



## Elsa50501

You girls are in the "any day now" crew. Hope you can find some comfort as you wait :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep I'm with you on the uncomfortable & no clothes fit stage. Another 2 weeks of this will be torture!!

That's great weight loss Elsa. I dream of the weight falling off me that quickly but it's unlikely. My body went into starvation mode last time and I barely lost any weight until I stopped breast feeding :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Don't hurt me or anything but I can still wear some of my non maternity shirts. 

Two days until my due date, I'm sure I'll just watch it go right on by!


----------



## sprite30

Ugh I'm down to one pair of jeans, a tank top, and one maternity shirt that still fit me and I wear them pretty much everyday. I'm doing a whole heck of a lot of wash but when I'm home Im in pjs and those are oversized so still fitting in them currently. 

I'm not sure which weight to go by either, I was 202 the 3rd day of my first iui cycle according to the doctors scale and then one he day I got my bfp bloods done I was 207 on the same scale so I gained 5 lbs in that month that I thank clomid for. When I asked the doc what to go by they all say go by the 207 weight but realistically my goal would be to get under 200 as quick as possible. I weighed in at the docs this morn and I'm weighing in at 222 today so 15-20 lbs gained. I'm ok with that, especially if she ends up being 8 lbs like they said today. 

Well mushy for your sake I hope you don't go too much overdue because it's not much fun, that I can tell you. So I have my fx for everyone due and overdue.


----------



## newlywed2013

Hey ladies! I have missed so much! I am back though! Do we have a group started for those who have had their babies?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

newlywed2013 said:


> Hey ladies! I have missed so much! I am back though! Do we have a group started for those who have had their babies?

I asked that question and yoyo said we can just keep going here.


----------



## Yo_Yo

CharmedKirsty said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I have missed so much! I am back though! Do we have a group started for those who have had their babies?
> 
> I asked that question and yoyo said we can just keep going here.Click to expand...

If someone has started a October group, or wants to, let me know and I can post the URL on the bumpkins first page so we can link it for everyone to find :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

My birth story(pics to follow as keeps saying file too large! 

Waters went in bed. Went downstairs, called hospital. Started tidying kitchen and emptying the dishwasher :haha: I just wanted to stay active to speed things along.

Midwife came out as contractions started for my homebirth. 

I was 6cm when she examined me, and she was surprised how calm I was. 

Pool was ready, so got in. Felt the urge push, so finally asked for gas and air. Had a few whiffs of that, and after 12 minutes of pushing, second midwife appeared just as he was about to be born. Although pushibg felt a lot longer.

He is perfect :) very tall like his dad and lots of fluffy dark hair too.

Total labour was just 1 hour and a half.

Cord was very brittle and thin the midwife said, so glad he is ok. He certainly doesn't seem to have suffered because of it.

Really loved the home birth experience, was amazing to get in my own shower and have the kids upstairs. :)


----------



## SisterRose

My september 2010 and October 2013 groups both started secret/private facebook group pages if anyone would be interested in that? I could look in to starting one. That way we all keep in touch and can see pics and share things with each other more regular.

As far as I can see, you need to add another member to the group when creating it, so if anyone would like to go ahead, message me your facebook name/profile or message me for mine and we will add each other and I'll then create the group? :-D


----------



## AllStar

Sounds great yoyo! The midwives have had me worried that the third birth can be the worst so you have made me feel a lot better  can't wait to see pics!


----------



## loveandterror

Yay! Sooo glad you got your home water birth and wow, what a short time in labour.
Massive congrats!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congratulations yo yo :) so glad you got your home birth!!


----------



## ljo1984

Aw yoyo sounds perfect and glad you got the pool filled in time, I'm jealous of how quick it was. Thought mine (17 hours) I said loads if my waters would just go it'd happen quicker! But they didn't go till final push! Typical lol. X


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations to all those who have had their babies and thank you for sharing your birth stories! Yoyo I'm so pleased you got to have your home birth and it was nice and quick! 

Starbrites - your birth story sounds really scary but so glad all is well now. 

To all those still waiting I hope it happens for you soon.

In terms of weight loss, I still have a stone to lose after 2 weeks and my belly still feels huge - I'm hoping it won't take too long!


----------



## kiki28

Still here :( getting seriously annoyed with all the 'have you had that baby yet' comments! Probably me just being fed up and uncomfortable though! 

Lost some more plug this morning though so fingers crossed something is happening :/


----------



## ljo1984

I weighed myself day after and had lost a stone (I put on about 2) but not been back on since. Hopefully bf and running round after 3 now will get rid of it quickly and my stomachs gone down loads really quick which I'm surprised about. X


----------



## newlywed2013

I gained 37 lbs and only have 10 left to lose! Been so busy, my parents and grandparents spent the last week here helping us settle into the new apartment.


----------



## fides

hi, everyone, and congrats on the new births!

our birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...73-twin-hospital-birth-sorry-its-so-long.html


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My DH was so sweet and as a surprise arranged my beautician to come round and give me a mum to be pamper package which is a luxury mani, pedi and facial.


----------



## CharlieKeys

CharmedKirsty said:


> My DH was so sweet and as a surprise arranged my beautician to come round and give me a mum to be pamper package which is a luxury mani, pedi and facial.

Awww how lovely of him! :)


----------



## Elsa50501

newlywed2013 said:


> I gained 37 lbs and only have 10 left to lose! Been so busy, my parents and grandparents spent the last week here helping us settle into the new apartment.

That's great that they were able to help you settle in. :) How's the new place and new baby combo going?


----------



## zephyr

Charmedkirsty that is so lovely of him!

Annabelle is two days old now. She is so big! Her nb clothing barely fits. I look at her and am amazed that I managed to push her out. I'm glad I didn't go too much longer, she probably would of hit 10lbs eeek.

Feeding is going really well, my milk is in so she is sleeping longer now. 
I managed to get a 5 hour sleep this morning only waking once during that time to feed her.


----------



## newlywed2013

Elsa50501 said:


> newlywed2013 said:
> 
> 
> I gained 37 lbs and only have 10 left to lose! Been so busy, my parents and grandparents spent the last week here helping us settle into the new apartment.
> 
> That's great that they were able to help you settle in. :) How's the new place and new baby combo going?Click to expand...

 Talk about an adjustment! Lol! Can't complain though :)


----------



## rbourre

I finally got the call on Friday at 5:30 am to come in for my induction after waiting all day Thursday. I was 3 cm from the foley catheter I got on Wednesday when I went in. They broke my water around 8:30 (which took 4 tries and hurt a lot), started syntocinon for contractions around 10 after deciding that I wasn't going to start contraction on my own. Baby's heart rate wasn't liking the contractions so they ended up lowering and then stopping the syntocinon. They were starting to talk about a possible c-section but decided to start syntocinon on a low dose to see if it would help me get to 10 cm (last check I was at 6 cm 2-3 hours before). I was 10 cm shortly after, pushed for over an hour but I spiked a fever so they wanted baby out asap. They decided on either forceps or a c-section. We tried forceps and within 10 minutes at 9:35 pm, Hudson was born weighing 7lbs 3oz at 38+6 weeks. He's doing great, we came home this morning. I'm feeling pretty good but I had an episiotomy so I am a little sore. 

It's so much different having a full term and normal size baby.
 



Attached Files:







1922230_10152291831141548_1005721041826919809_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 8









10632699_10152295347161548_2873350496251229065_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations rbourre. He is a real cutie.


----------



## busytulip

Awww congrats! I'm glad that you were able to avoid a C-section.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats rbourre! Great that you avoided the c section and it must be great to have a full term baby :)


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats rbourre.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats RBourre! He is adorable!


----------



## fides

congratulations, rbourre!!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats rbourre! He's adorable!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats rbourre, he's beautiful! Glad you avoided a c section, hope everything heals up quickly for you. I had forceps and episiotomy with ds and luckily healed pretty quick. 

I'm still getting contractions/Braxton hicks almost all day that never get any closer together or stronger. I just wish they'd turn into the real thing!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats for the new mama's and their babies! :) 

Re: weight gain/loss - I weighed 119lbs at 6 weeks pregnant and a few days prior to my C-Section I weighed 175lbs. I am now 155lbs after 12 days post C-Section. So not too bad but I do still have some to lose. I cannot wait until the doctor gives me the go ahead to start working out and walking on my treadmill!


----------



## GeralynB

DH hurt his ankle playing football today. He was in a lot of pain so I took him to urgent care to get an xray. It's Not broken just a bad sprain. He can't put any weight on it. Ugh!! 2 weeks before I'm due and I'm taking care if him! It should be the other way around.


----------



## Laelani

Oh no that's not good! Hopefully he will be back on his feet (literally) before the baby comes!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats Rbourre, so glad you avoided a csection and hope u heal quickly. 

Ahh geralyn that's a bummer. If dh was hurt right now we would totally be a mess. I did most of everything early on while I still could but depend on dh greatly right now ...we would be doing a whole lot of sitting around that's for sure.

Allstar, hope contractions come soon for you. All the aches and pains are annoying when they turn out not to be the real thing

Afm, no baby yet. My hips are starting to kill me. I woke up this morn at 6 am wide awake and in so much agony it took me a good couple of minutes just to walk to the bathroom and then to sit on the loo was just hell. Once I got back to bed I didn't even wanna lay down for fear I'd wake up later even worse. Dh finally talked me back to bed and once I got up for the day the pain wasn't so bad but I know now I can't stay in one position for too long. I wish I was getting bh but seems like all the symptoms I was spotting last week are completely gone. One good thing is I've dropped some. But I think that's why the hip pains now. So fx baby comes soon other wise induction Tuesday night at 10pm...I'm getting kind of nervous. The reality of it is hitting me now.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Hi girls! Congrats on all of the beautiful babies! 6 more have made an appearance since I last came and updated! My due date has come and gone, and if she doesn't make her appearance before then, My induction is scheduled for Tuesday evening. I have BH like a pro...go for walks and my belly is contracting the whole time. Then it all just stops. I don't foresee anything starting on it's own before Tuesday, so looks like I will be having her on the 15th! Hope all of you other ladies that are over due and those that are coming due meet your little ones very soon!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats rbourre! He's gorgeous :)


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations to all the new mummy's!!!:dance:
I miss coming on here and talking to you guys :( days go by so fast now and I never seem to get anything done haha.
I'm breastfeeding on demand which is tiring but it's going well so far, he seems to have hollow legs!:haha:
For all the overdue ladies don't give up hope, I had NO signs at all- never even saw my plug- and my contractions started out of nowhere. It's exhausting but your babies will be here soon :D


----------



## rbourre

My baby boy is having his first taste of actual breast milk now. He was confused when he first latched this time since it wasn't there 2.5 hours ago.


----------



## kiki28

Congrats rbourre he's lovely :)

It's my due date today :D having some irregular pains again the last couple of days and hoping it turns into something! If not sweep on Wednesday :/


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Officially overdue today! Vicky knowing you had no signs gives me hope because I also have nothing! I just wish I would have some kind of a sign, anything at all! 

Oh well, he'll come when he's ready right?


----------



## ljo1984

I never had signs with all 3! I did finally experience bloody show but I was already in labour at the time soooooooo!! Vicky it's mad how much milk they take thinking of how tiny their stomachs are right now!! Isabelle does a couple of cluster feeds a day where she's wide awake and feeds on and off for 2-3 hours! Once they stop the clusters it gets easier, but then you have growth spurts where again their constantly on there for a couple if days lol.


----------



## vickyandchick

Mushy- I honestly thought he'd never come and then bang! 8 days late I suddenly had everything at once:thumbup:

Ljo- Yes, Logan does the same! He'll feed for 5-10 minutes then wait a little bit and keep doing it for hours! My nipples have never had so much action in my whole life:rofl:


----------



## ljo1984

My milk came in on day 2! I was mega shocked it's always been 4-5 days in past so st least that stopped the 11pm-3.30am marathon I had on night 2&3!! Wow I was sobbing I was so tired! Now she does two clusters one in morning one in evening then wakes twice over night. And my nipples are finally toughening up though thank god. 

I encapsulated my placenta at the weekend too! After my last baby I got PTSD/birth disappointment after my unnecessary transfer to hospital!!!! So I decided to do that this time, as it reduced PND risk and it's really good for milk etc too. Her placenta was tiny though with a mega long cord!!!! I was holding her by my shoulder when she came out and it was round her neck twice too. So an average placenta get 150 capsules mine got 88 lol. X


----------



## cntrygrl

Rbourre-- Congratulations!!!!

Geralyn-- Sorry about DH's ankle. Hoping for a speedy recovery.

Mushy-- I think I'll be with you on the overdue. Due date is tomorrow.

I had contractions on and off this weekend. Saturday they were 3-4 minutes apart for a good two hours then tapered off. I was definitely disappointed.


----------



## vickyandchick

I am absolutely furious.
When he was born the midwife told me he was 8lb 12oz and that he was a big baby so my placenta would be big too.
His weight is documented at 2938grams but then I checked his weight and it came up as 6lb 7oz so I checked with the midwives on duty and they said the 6lb weight was correct.
However I had a visit from the midwife today who did the heel prick test and then weighed him and he was 8lb 8oz:shrug: She redid it and he was the same so they obviously got it wrong at the hospital and now it's been documented wrong everywhere! I am so angry as I don't know how much he actually weighed and how many ounces he actually lost:gun:


----------



## ljo1984

Oh my god is be furious too!! You should complain!!! And yeh mine was 3370 and 7lb 6.5 so def wrong!

I just googled and if they put a 2 instead of a 3 that's 8lb 6 so it's still out :-/ how the hell did they get it so wrong :-(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

vickyandchick said:


> I am absolutely furious.
> When he was born the midwife told me he was 8lb 12oz and that he was a big baby so my placenta would be big too.
> His weight is documented at 2938grams but then I checked his weight and it came up as 6lb 7oz so I checked with the midwives on duty and they said the 6lb weight was correct.
> However I had a visit from the midwife today who did the heel prick test and then weighed him and he was 8lb 8oz:shrug: She redid it and he was the same so they obviously got it wrong at the hospital and now it's been documented wrong everywhere! I am so angry as I don't know how much he actually weighed and how many ounces he actually lost:gun:

That's really frustrating! I'd be angry too. So are they saying he's 8lbs 8 oz now? If so I'd go with his weight being 8lbs 12 oz at birth. Seems more likely that he'd lose 4 oz instead of gaining 2 pounds. 

I hope I have a random spontaneous labor, just not 8 days late!


----------



## staceymxxx

Been loosing my mucus plug for 48 hours - can someone tell me if this is normal or not?x


----------



## ToughhGal

staceymxxx said:


> Been loosing my mucus plug for 48 hours - can someone tell me if this is normal or not?x

I have been losing mine on and off for about two weeks now. You are farther along though so it probably is something starting!! :flower:


----------



## lauraemily17

That's awful Vicky. Sadly I've known that to happen before. It's very unprofessional to get something so important wrong :nope: I think the higher weight is probably the correct one too. 

Due date tomorrow, I honestly was so convinced he'd come early. Was up with full on painful contractions last night. Really regular, having to pace & breath through them. Totally felt like real contractions then after about 3 hours they started to weaken & taper off. I'm soooooooo disappointed & pretty annoyed at my body. How can I have proper contractions & it not turn into labour. So many people have told me that second baby's are quicker, get ready to go as soon as contractions start, even my consultant, clearly my body has other ideas. Felt a bit crampy on & off today but no contractions. Would go for a nice long walk but it's been raining here all day & I have a stubborn toddler who's going through a phase of refusing his rain cover!

When is it going to happen? I'm so impatient & so desperate to meet him now. I've just seen a Facebook announcement of a friends little boys arrival & want to cry. I'm exhausted with being pregnant now. Feel like my life is on hold awaiting his arrival. 

Sorry to moan. :(


----------



## staceymxxx

SisterRose said:


> My september 2010 and October 2013 groups both started secret/private facebook group pages if anyone would be interested in that? I could look in to starting one. That way we all keep in touch and can see pics and share things with each other more regular.
> 
> As far as I can see, you need to add another member to the group when creating it, so if anyone would like to go ahead, message me your facebook name/profile or message me for mine and we will add each other and I'll then create the group? :-D

Sent you mine x


----------



## staceymxxx

ToughhGal said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Been loosing my mucus plug for 48 hours - can someone tell me if this is normal or not?x
> 
> I have been losing mine on and off for about two weeks now. You are farther along though so it probably is something starting!! :flower:Click to expand...

Its horrible isn't it? Hopefully it happens before Wednesday or i'm been induced :cry:


----------



## ToughhGal

staceymxxx said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Been loosing my mucus plug for 48 hours - can someone tell me if this is normal or not?x
> 
> I have been losing mine on and off for about two weeks now. You are farther along though so it probably is something starting!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Its horrible isn't it? Hopefully it happens before Wednesday or i'm been induced :cry:Click to expand...

I know! I honestly not sure how much more I can lose! Sending lots of labor dust your way hun xx try your best to talk that baby out :hugs2:


----------



## busytulip

lauraemily- don't feel bad for venting. Hopefully your body is getting a lot of the early work done and out of the way and you'll have a faster, easier labor/delivery.

Mushy- it's not rare to have no signs or symptoms of impending labor and then out of the blue things start to happen. FX'd it's sooner rather than later for you!

Stacy and Toughgal-I'm right there with you on the losing mucus over days train. :hugs: Praying baby decides to make their way out before your induction date Stacy.

Geralyn-wishing for a speedy recovery for your hubby, glad it wasn't more serious of an injury.


----------



## staceymxxx

Honestly i've tried all sorts he is wayyyyy too comfy - i've shuffled downstairs on my bum, hot baths, birthing ball, walked MILES! cleaned house top to bottom.. i'm running out of things to do and it will resort to sex next :( lol x


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

staceymxxx said:


> Honestly i've tried all sorts he is wayyyyy too comfy - i've shuffled downstairs on my bum, hot baths, birthing ball, walked MILES! cleaned house top to bottom.. i'm running out of things to do and it will resort to sex next :( lol x

My husband is upset that I'm using him for sex! He says he feels used and tries to hold out on me! 

I've also done all that minus bath and shuffling on stairs. I also talk to my baby and try to tell him to come out, but it's not working too well.


----------



## AllStar

Stacey I've tried everything too, even sex and that didn't work either!! 

Geralyn hope your husband gets better quick, don't know what I'd do if mine was out of action right now! I'm so grateful for his days off right now, he does so much with the kids and around the house to give me a break, he's been brilliant. 

I'm really hoping our little man comes on his own and I don't need to be induced as if I do, I have to go to the bigger hospital 2 hours away rather than our local, low risk hospital about 3 minutes away! Induction scheduled for 23rd so keeping my fingers crossed. Everything good at my midwife appointment today though, still getting the contractions on and off. Sweep on Monday if he's not arrived by then.


----------



## staceymxxx

My other half hates it because i don't want it lol! x


----------



## Yo_Yo

Here's baby boy, Thomas :)

Sorry I've not been on in a few days, been a really tiring time with baby. And all I want to do is stare at him! :cloud9:

Going to catch up on all I've missed on here now! Will add any updates to the first page :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

-congrats rbourre!! He is gorgeous :)

Geralyn-sorry about your dh's injury and the timing of it :flower:

Mushy-don't worry about signs-I was no different when I went to bed prior to all three of my labours than I usually am. It will happen, and soon.

Stacey-sounds normal, shoes body is preparing for labour. :)

Overdue ladies-Hang on in there :hugs: the minute that baby is in your arms, you'll forget how frustrating those days over are.


----------



## busytulip

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Honestly i've tried all sorts he is wayyyyy too comfy - i've shuffled downstairs on my bum, hot baths, birthing ball, walked MILES! cleaned house top to bottom.. i'm running out of things to do and it will resort to sex next :( lol x
> 
> *My husband is upset that I'm using him for sex! He says he feels used and tries to hold out on me!
> *Click to expand...

Bwahaha :rofl: My husband *wishes* I would use him for sex. Just remind him that after you have the baby he won't get any for awhile.


Yo-yo Such a precious pic!!


----------



## Baby3onboard

Just a quick update. Baby boy will be 4 weeks old tomorrow- time is flying by! Took him to the doctor today for silent reflux. Dr. gave Rx for Zantac, so we'll see how that goes. I'm hoping it will work and quickly so that we can sleep a little more at night. Right now the longest he goes between feeds is about 2 hours. Sometimes its only an hour. Makes for one tired Mama. He weighed 10lbs 3oz at the doctor today and is growing so well. He's so sweet. Hubby and I are trying to hold him as much as possible because he will more than likely be our last. Glad to see so many babies being born. It's hard to keep up on here now because I'm busy with so much other stuff.

Good luck overdue Mama's. Your time will come soon!


----------



## jmandrews

Look at those beautiful babies!!! Congrats bumpkins! So excited for you all! 

Yo_Yo he is a beautiful baby. Enjoy him. :) 

Hope you all are getting some rest!


----------



## sprite30

Adorable Vicky and yoyo. 

Ahh it's alittle disappointing that so many are coming up on their due dates now and I still haven't had this baby. We haven't gone crazy with trying to bring it on either. We dtd once and I've walked a bunch other then that just a whole bunch of waiting around. I finally got to the point on Saturday that I decided I didn't want to waste the weekend doing nothing so we should work on a project around the house. My sister came over and we cleaned up the laundry room (dh had all this crap in there right by the door so we just stacked it better and moved stuff out of my way. We also finished putting in our baseboard moulding in the dining room and kitchen it turned out to be way easier then any of us expected and I spent the whole weekend cooking for our families and making extra to freeze. Everyone is so anxious for this baby to come I keep getting constant calls, texts and emails asking why I haven't called them yet...well I'm still waiting for the baby but I'll be sure to call you LOL

I brought up my Halloween stuff from the basement and went thru it and threw a couple things away they are just cluttering up. The did a load of laundry and went up into the attic to organize some things I separated the stuff into sections and found out I only have 3 boxes of stuff to go thru which is way better then I was expecting so if might even be able to finish up that project tomorrow and maybe even start on getting the basement organized. I guess this is what they call nesting. I had a spurt of it from 25-35 weeks and then I got lazy and now it's like holy moly let me finish this quick because once she comes I won't feel like doing anything.

So the plan is to get a very good nights sleep tonight because we have another bpp in the morning and then a 10 pm induction Tuesday night so she'll be here before I know it.


----------



## noshowjo

Oh Hun I know it sucks to go over I did with my youngestb. And test it's trying to keep busy but also trying to rest to prep fir labour. 
I'm 39 +2 and I'm dredging going over .


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

busytulip said:


> Mushymilkfor2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> Honestly i've tried all sorts he is wayyyyy too comfy - i've shuffled downstairs on my bum, hot baths, birthing ball, walked MILES! cleaned house top to bottom.. i'm running out of things to do and it will resort to sex next :( lol x
> 
> *My husband is upset that I'm using him for sex! He says he feels used and tries to hold out on me!
> *Click to expand...
> 
> Bwahaha :rofl: My husband *wishes* I would use him for sex. Just remind him that after you have the baby he won't get any for awhile.
> 
> 
> Yo-yo Such a precious pic!!Click to expand...

That's how I usually get it! If that doesn't work, I have other methods that are pretty sure fire ways! Thankfully he's pretty easy! 

Yoyo he's so stinking cute! I love those cheeks!


----------



## sprite30

Bwhaha lol @ thankfully he's pretty easy. Too funny. 

Getting nervous about appt and induction tomorrow night. I hate that I have a bad feeling about it.

Stacey did they give you a time to go in on Wednesday yet? They bringing me in Tuesday night for the cytotec and the starting oxytocin in the am. Did they tell you yet if they'll need to use cytotec or pressary?


----------



## AshleyLK

Congrats on all the new arrivals! I get checked tomorrow to see if my c section will be the 24 or 27th. Fingers crossed for the 24!!


----------



## ToughhGal

No changes for dilation or effacement for me! Heading into the over due club I believe. Then induction date will possibly be the 25th.


----------



## kiki28

Officially overdue today :(

Have decided to stop symptom spotting as I drove everyone and myself mad yesterday wondering if every pain or twinge was 'it'.

Am going to keep my fingers crossed for the sweep tomorrow if nothing has happened and just try to relax for a few more days :)


----------



## cntrygrl

40 weeks today for me. Woke up to go pee and started leaking and spotting. Called doctor waiting to hear back. Contractions are 6-7 minutes apart, but I've realized that means nothing for me as they can just disappear.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Although I'm super jealous my fingers are crossed it actually means something! 

I'm still pregnant. And still no sign of baby coming! And I've got this super annoying friend that keeps texting me things like, "I bet you'll have him Wednesday" "if you don't have him Wednesday, I bet they'll induce you on Thursday!" When I told her I would refuse unless medically needed it was, "oh, then I bet you'll have him Friday." 

Seriously, all within ten minutes! I turned my phone off!


----------



## Nikko88

Fingers crossed for you cntrygrl as well.

Each day I wake feeling pretty normal (at least as normal as one can feel overdue). :coffee:


----------



## sprite30

Ahhh can't beleive so many are catching up to me...but I'll let yoyo keep the record for most overdue lol were all set up for cytotec tonight and oxytocin tomorrow morn. The doc I had today eased all my fears. 

Congrats contrygal, fx this is it for you.

Oh no mushy I know exactly what you mean the calls texts and emails are redic and it only gets worse the longer you go. I don't mindthe texts from some people because I know they genuinely care but for other ppl it's like omg y are you texting me you never bother with me any other time. My one friend I've ignored since yesterday so she's probably thinking I'm in the hospital already. And a good friend of mine told me whatever you do do not tell anyone your being induced because your phone will be blown up so I took her advised and only told you ladies about the induction. She said she told everyone because she wanted them off her back a couple days before she went in and then on the night of induction she was getting texts at 1am when she was trying to sleep. 

My plan for today is to do absolutely nothing. I'm going to relax all day and watch movies and nap as much as I can.


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Cntrygirl! I am excited for everyone having their babies but also extremely jealous... Lol

I am still here... Lots of contractions, cramping and back ache that fizzle out at night. We are choosing not to be induced unless medically necessary too and people are driving me nuts but it doesn't go far as I am not very nice with my responses... Lol.


----------



## SisterRose

Just wanted to let everyone know I have set up the facebook group, if anyone would like to join to keep in touch easier, share pics and ask advice etc etc just message me your emails and I'll work on adding everyone!  x


----------



## sprite30

Ahh wish I could join you on facebook but dh doesn't like the idea.


----------



## lauraemily17

Reuben arrived at 6pm on the dot this evening, on his due date! 

Labour was intense & quick so looks like all those BH & practice contractions really do help to speed it up!


----------



## sprite30

Oh how lucky for you. Right on his due date. Congrats


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a due date baby!!

I just bought dates at the grocery store. I'm going to start eating 6 a day


----------



## lauraemily17

Not sure if it helped but I've eaten a lot of pineapple & spicy food over the last 4 days. I've also been drinking loads of raspberry leaf tea, taken evening primrose oil, had sex a few times & done some nipple stimulation. It's either a coincedence or something in that lots works!!


----------



## Elsa50501

SisterRose said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I have set up the facebook group, if anyone would like to join to keep in touch easier, share pics and ask advice etc etc just message me your emails and I'll work on adding everyone!  x

Cool :). I'll message you my email later when I'm not on my iPod touch. Thanks for setting that up:). 


lauraemily17 said:


> Reuben arrived at 6pm on the dot this evening, on his due date!
> 
> Labour was intense & quick so looks like all those BH & practice contractions really do help to speed it up!

. Congrats! I can't believe we're all having all these babies! Time flew by!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats lauraemily!!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats Laura!

Sisterrose I sent you my email :)

Things are going good at home. Annabelle is up most of the night feeding though hehe but im hoping she spaces out those feeds soon and sleeps a bit more. 
Shes still very quiet. Only cries if shes not fed right away and can get quite worked up over it.


----------



## newlywed2013

Emmie eats every 3 hours night and day. One night she must have been really comfy because she slept 8 hours! She's very vocal, she gives me a high pitch squeal if I do something she doesn't like our don't do what she wants. She keeps me on my toes!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats lauraemily!!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations to both Laura's!


----------



## vickyandchick

SisterRose said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I have set up the facebook group, if anyone would like to join to keep in touch easier, share pics and ask advice etc etc just message me your emails and I'll work on adding everyone!  x

I've sent you my email :D

Congratulations Laura!!:dance: Everyone's having their babies now, it seemed to take so long to come around as well.

Afm- Logan is a week old today, I can't honestly wrap my head around it. It feels like he's always been here, he also fills out the length of 0-3 months clothing already!


----------



## kiki28

Sweep this morning -eek!


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the new babies ladies! 

Good luck Kiki

I'm still here, still waiting!  I'm only 4 days over but it feels much more for some reason? I'm worried all these contractions will never become anything and I'll end up being induced next week.


----------



## newlywed2013

I accidentally fell asleep nursing and woke up 2 hours later and she was still latched and just using me as a pacifier!


----------



## newlywed2013

I am actually glad she came early because I couldn't imagine the anticipation! Good luck ladies, and congrats to the new babies!


----------



## Elsa50501

newlywed2013 said:


> Emmie eats every 3 hours night and day. One night she must have been really comfy because she slept 8 hours! She's very vocal, she gives me a high pitch squeal if I do something she doesn't like our don't do what she wants. She keeps me on my toes!

Lucky! My little milk maniac eats ever hour 45 minutes. When cluster feeding before bed it can be like 5 times in two hours. Just the last two nights has she slept for 2 hours 30 minutes between feedings ! She starts grunting if she wants to change positions and pants when in eyesight range of a boob, lol.


----------



## StarBrites

lol! I fall asleep while breast feeding too. It was a lot worse in the beginning. I'd wake up kinda hunched over with my head laying on the baby nearly everytime. Oops. I'd fall asleep like every 5 seconds and jolt back awake. Now I breastfeed a lot laying down because she goes to sleep while nursing and I can just doze off too.


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh last few nights I've fallen asleep feeding too, I lay done to feed and she will nod off but more often than not if I move her to her basket she'll wake in a "I think not" fashion and will then end up feeding again. I've co slept with my other two as well as babies.


----------



## newlywed2013

We didn't want to cosleep but she seems to have other ideas. Sometimes she will lay in the bassinet and cry until I pick her up

I feel lucky now about her feeding schedule!


----------



## GeralynB

My fingers look like sausages :(


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

GeralynB said:


> My fingers look like sausages :(

I should take a picture of my attempt to put my wedding ring on. It's very sad! 

AllStar I'm only 3 days over and it feels like longer for me too. I am so sad every night I go to bed feeling normal and every morning I wake up feeling normal. 

I have a doctors appointment this morning I'm hoping I've had some kind of progress. She's doing a scan to make sure everything still looks good in there so hopefully it does!


----------



## StarBrites

I didn't want to cosleep either but plans changed! We can usually get her to sleep in her rock n play for awhile after a feeding otherwise she sleeps with me on the couch. She doesn't like her crib or our bed.


----------



## Yo_Yo

lauraemily17 said:


> Reuben arrived at 6pm on the dot this evening, on his due date!
> 
> Labour was intense & quick so looks like all those BH & practice contractions really do help to speed it up!

Yay!! Congratulations on your punctual baby boy :) what did he weigh?


----------



## lauraemily17

9lbs exactly. 

Still undecided on his middle names. It's either Freddie John or Freddie Jack. I've left it to DH to decide!!


----------



## AllStar

I'm the same Mushymilk, feel like it's never going to happen! Hope it's happens soon for both of us!


----------



## vickyandchick

In 2 days Logan has put on almost 8oz! He was just over 8lb 8oz on Monday and now weighs 9lb- I have super boobs:haha:


----------



## zephyr

We had Annabelle weighed yesterday and she gained In her first 5 days :haha:
She now weighs 9lb 15

with how often she feeds I would believe it too! Thankfully last night she only fed about 4 or 5 times so I feel less shattered today! 

We are on the couch too and I've fallen asleep while feeding quite a bit.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laura-lovely names whichever you decide :)

Vickyandchick-great weight gain for Logan! 

Thomas had his heel prick test today :( I nearly cried when they put the needle in. He is creeping back up to birth weight again and is now 9lbs :)


----------



## newlywed2013

We were 2 oz shy of birth weight at 16 days old. She lost 8 oz in the hospital. She also had thrush during that time and we are still battling it


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations to the lauras and the new babes... 

Still here, Waiting and wondering... I have never been this pregnant before, lol. Excited to see if it is a boy or a girl... Hope everyone is well.


----------



## zephyr

Yo yo I just had a look at the front page and was wondering if you could please change babies birth date :p
its actually the 10th.
I'm in New Zealand so im a day ahead I don't think I posted the date at all so it would of seemed she was born on the 9th :)


----------



## kiki28

Sweep wasn't too bad just a bit uncomfortable but now having contractions between every 5-15 minutes so just waiting to see if any progress is made :)

They hurt but not too much which does make me question if they are the real thing or not!


----------



## AllStar

Kiki, hope they are the real thing for you! I have my sweep on Monday if he hasn't arrived before and I've never needed one before so bit nervous! Hope the contractions become more consistent and you'll be announcing your baby soon!


----------



## ljo1984

Isabelle was 7lb 6.5 at birth and went down to 6lb 12. Day 5 she had heel prick but I fed her while they did it and she didn't bother. She'd gone upto 7lb 2 yay. She's getting weighed tomorrow and she feels solid now. 
How are cord stumps going? Hers is still firmly attached at day 9, we used a cord tie this time rather than a clumpy clip and she really doesn't want to part with it lol.


----------



## rbourre

I really hope my sons cord stump falls off soon. He hates diaper changes and screams and squirms around the whole time. Having the clip there makes it so much harder to do, plus trying to make sure he doesn't pee everywhere. :haha:

Hudson is on the opposite sleep schedule from my daughter and I am exhausted. He sleeps all day and is awake a lot at night. My daughter sleeps 12 hours straight at night. He loves to eat which is the complete opposite from my daughter. He was born at 7lbs 3oz, went down to 6lbs 14oz and yesterday was back up to 7lbs even. They want me to take him in for a weight check next Friday when he's 2 weeks old.

My boobs are getting huge from the milk. I need to get some bigger nursing bras. I've been wearing the ones from my daughter but they are too small now. 

Here's a picture of my little guy from today at 5 days old. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10689645_10152301907381548_7356155705776819575_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kel21

Congrats on all the new babies! 

Ljo1984 they left Ben's cord clamp on because they thought it still looked a little wet and it fell off on day 3 :( Because it came off too early we are still having issues with it oozing. 

Hope things start happening for all of you over due ladies! 

Ben is 17 days old today, going so fast! He still doesn't quite fill out his newborn clothes yet. They got his length wrong at the hospital, instead of 20 1/2" he was only 19 1/2". As for feeding, during the day he eats every 2 hours, sometimes an hour and a half. At night he eats 3 times, i am very tired! Lol


----------



## ToughhGal

Hope everyone is good <3

Still desperately waiting.


----------



## kel21

Forgot to add my latest picture :)
 



Attached Files:







20141014_094308.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GeralynB

I think my water may have broken! But I don't knowI'm waiting on a call back from the midwife.


----------



## Laelani

ljo1984 said:


> Isabelle was 7lb 6.5 at birth and went down to 6lb 12. Day 5 she had heel prick but I fed her while they did it and she didn't bother. She'd gone upto 7lb 2 yay. She's getting weighed tomorrow and she feels solid now.
> How are cord stumps going? Hers is still firmly attached at day 9, we used a cord tie this time rather than a clumpy clip and she really doesn't want to part with it lol.

In terms of weight Carson weighed 7lbs 10oz at birth but went down to 7lb 4oz the day he was discharged (4 days old) and then at his 2 week checkup yesterday he weighed 7lbs 14.5oz. So he's definitely gaining. :)

Edit: In terms of his cord stump, the clamp fell off on day 7 and the bump is almost gone and a belly button is going to be making an appearance any time now. It's sinking in more and more every day. :) 



GeralynB said:


> I think my water may have broken! But I don't know&#8230;I'm waiting on a call back from the midwife.

Oh how exciting. Best of luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## ljo1984

My first had an ozzy belly button when hers fell off, they don't interfere with them unless there looking infected though, just took time to dry out. Funnily enough she gets a sore belly button every now and then still now at nearly 5 :-/
I just changed Isabelle's bum and looks like it's coming away so guessing a day 10 fall off.


----------



## AllStar

Good luck geralyn!!


----------



## Krippy

Good luck Geralyn! Keep us updated...


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Excited for you Geralyn my dude date buddy.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck Geralyn! Not gonna lie though I'm a tad jealous. I had my doctor appointment today and things are still looking quite normal. I've got from not dilated to a very tight 1 cm. And just a "soft" cervix, whatever that really means. She did a scan to make sure his fluid and placenta were doing well and they still are fine. I have another appointment next Wednesday (if he hasn't come) and we'll talk induction then. She won't let me go passed 42 weeks, so there is some end in sight right?!


----------



## Jcliff

Totally forgot to post a picture of Michael. He is 2 weeks old today. Wow!
 



Attached Files:







Little Man.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck Geralyn. 

Here's my big boy booby monster who's been feeding for the last hour & half!! 

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa415/lauraemily17/Mobile%20Uploads/D3B9CD94-355C-4170-84C8-7D8568F61EC8.jpg


----------



## Krippy

Oh goodness.... Look at those cheeks!


----------



## newlywed2013

Emmie cord fell off at a week. They used a clamp and cut it super short and they removed the clamp when we were discharged


----------



## StarBrites

Jcliff that sweater is so adorable!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Oh my gosh those babies! I want mine so much more every time I see a baby picture.


----------



## zephyr

This was taken today at 6 days old :)

Annabelle's cord fell off yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20141016_165057.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yo_Yo

Zephyr-aww she's so cute :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laura emily-how gorgeous are those little cheeks?! Love his outfit too. Glad he is boob feeding well.

Jcliff-look at all that dark hair!! :) he is so gorgeous. Like the way he is holding his little hands aww!

Geralyn-yay!! Good luck!! :)

Mushy-I know that feeling when everyone else are going into labour/having their baby, but it'll be you so soon. :flower:


----------



## AllStar

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Oh my gosh those babies! I want mine so much more every time I see a baby picture.

Same here Mushymilk!! 

Gorgeous babies everyone! 

All the Braxton hicks/contractions I've been getting for passed couple of weeks have stopped completely and I'm getting nothing at all now! I really don't want to have to travel to the bigger hospital to be induced but I have a feeling that's what's going to happen :-(


----------



## kiki28

Contractions all died off last night so gutted its unreal :(


----------



## vickyandchick

Good luck Geralyn!

Ooh look at everyones beautiful babies:cloud9: We've all come so far!
Logan's cord fell off on day 6 :) 
Yesterday he decided he wanted to be awake from 2pm till 1.30am with only a 30 minute nap in between:nope: I was utterly exhausted and he just wouldn't settle, in the end my OH sent me to bed and he stayed up till he went to sleep:sleep:


----------



## Krippy

Up at 3am timing contractions... Hope this is it and I just don't get a crappy sleep out if it. Lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

Krippy-good luck, hope this is it for you!! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Vicky-it'll get easier, trust me. You have a good man there staying up so you can sleep! :)

Thomas's cord fell off today on day 6 too. Glad as dd2 got freaked out by it.


----------



## Nikko88

:coffee: went for a 2 mile hike yesterday.

Today's still pregnant treats will be a reiki session and attending one more writing group.


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Krippy!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Nikko88 said:


> :coffee: went for a 2 mile hike yesterday.
> 
> Today's still pregnant treats will be a reiki session and attending one more writing group.

Impressive!! I could barely waddle to the kitchen in my last few weeks. Maybe it will bring on labour for you, as I know I went for a walk (1mile) the day before I went into labour.


----------



## ferens06

Finn's cord came off at day 4 and so did Niamh's, no issues from it though. 

Congratulations to the new babies I've missed, not getting much chance to read this thread :haha:

Willing these overdue babies out! :dust:


----------



## ljo1984

Just had HV round and she was on about cords and said if there quite chunky at the base they can take a while longer to come away and Isabelle's was really "juicy" as she said lol.


----------



## Jcliff

My little man is 2 weeks and still has his cord.


----------



## SisterRose

Jacks cord came off at about 4 days too


----------



## Krippy

Fizzle, fizzle over here..... Sigh! Hoping they will pick up again today.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww Krippy :flower: well at least your body is gearing up to it, so it won't be much longer I reckon.


----------



## busytulip

Just wanted to pop in and say I was thinking of all you overdue ladies and sprinkle a little labor dust your way!
:dust:


----------



## rbourre

Yo_Yo said:


> Vicky-it'll get easier, trust me. You have a good man there staying up so you can sleep! :)
> 
> Thomas's cord fell off today on day 6 too. Glad as dd2 got freaked out by it.

My daughter gets freaked out by Hudson's cord too. She looks scared and says oh nooooo when she sees it. I think his will be off today, it is loosening. I will be glad when it falls off, it makes diaper changes so much harder.

Today is my first day alone with both kids. Hudson didn't sleep too well last night but he's been asleep all morning aside from waking up to feed and be changed. Aimee (2 year old daughter) slept in and it's only been 3 hours and she just laid down on the couch and said I tired.


----------



## Yo_Yo

rbourre said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Vicky-it'll get easier, trust me. You have a good man there staying up so you can sleep! :)
> 
> Thomas's cord fell off today on day 6 too. Glad as dd2 got freaked out by it.
> 
> My daughter gets freaked out by Hudson's cord too. She looks scared and says oh nooooo when she sees it. I think his will be off today, it is loosening. I will be glad when it falls off, it makes diaper changes so much harder.
> 
> Today is my first day alone with both kids. Hudson didn't sleep too well last night but he's been asleep all morning aside from waking up to feed and be changed. Aimee (2 year old daughter) slept in and it's only been 3 hours and she just laid down on the couch and said I tired.Click to expand...

Aww-must be their age freaking out over the cord. They aren't the prettiest of things.

Sounds like your having a good first day alone with two kids. It's been my first day alone with my youngest two today as well. Was daunted but went well. We won't even think about it in a week or so as will be used to it :)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I don't blame everyone's babes being afraid of the cord stump, I've only seen it in pictures and it creeps me out! I'm hoping that it being on my own baby wont be too big of an issue, cause yeah...

Sorry things fizzed out for you krippy! My fingers are crossed that they unfizzle and turn into full blown labor for you! 

I lost a bunch of my mucous plug this morning, and it was very heavily blood tinged (sorry for TMI). I don't know if it was all of it though, or if really means anything. I'm trying very hard not to get my hopes up over anything as I spent a great deal of time last night coming to terms with waiting and being okay with going over. It really helps that I've finally told everyone to stop asking me every damn day if I've had my baby! It really takes a lot of pressure off of me. Waking up and not having a bunch of messages really does help me wake up in a better mood. 

Good luck for everyone else that is due/over due!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

That does sound very promising mushymilk.


----------



## lauraemily17

That's how my labour started mushy. Fingers crossed this is it :thumbup:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

How long did it take? Did you feel any different afterwards? I still feel the same.


----------



## Krippy

Hope this is it for you Mushy...


----------



## lauraemily17

Very mild contractions started about an hour later. They gradually became stronger, longer & harder over the course of 12 hours. For most of that I didn't think it was proper labour, just another false start! After that there was no doubt it was labour & he was born 2.5 hours later!! 

As it's your first it might just take a little longer for the contractions to kick in. I was told by my mw that they usually expect labour to start within 24 hours of the bloody show. It's the blood in it that signifies changes to the cervix.


----------



## zephyr

Mushy my first and second both started with a bloody show.
My first I had it in the early afternoon or round lunchtime I think and by midnight I was contracting. Had her the next evening. 
My second was the same, bloody show and baby within 24 hours. 

Good luck!!


----------



## newlywed2013

I didn't have my show until after my water broke


----------



## rbourre

With me, I got a Foley catheter inserted on the Wednesday around 8:30 pm, it fell out and I had my show the next day around noon. It caused me to dilate to 3 cm, but I still didn't go into labour myself and was induced the next day. My son was very stubborn and really did not want to come out. Even at 10 cm and after pushing for an hour, he still was up really high...that's why I ended up with forceps because it was taking too long and his heart rate was not stable.

I'm finally starting to feel somewhat normal and less swollen. I have been taking so many pain meds to try to just manage the pain and I really hate having to take them.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

It is so great to hear of all these babies doing so well!! : )

It won't be long before we have several more--Mushy, sounds like you're next!

AFM, my c-section is scheduled for Tuesday (21st.) Tomorrow is my last day of work, and then it is just a waiting game! I can't believe it is already here. It feels like this pregnancy has flown!


----------



## ToughhGal

I hope Geralyns silence means she is having/had her baby! :D


----------



## newlywed2013

https://i60.tinypic.com/op8h08.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/29mpoyg.jpg

https://i57.tinypic.com/1zdb5g4.jpg


----------



## newlywed2013

Ugh they are sideways!


----------



## lauraemily17

Awwww she's gorgeous Newlywed.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww newlywed!! :) she's a beautiful girl!


----------



## kiki28

Still here still pregnant lol! 

Having a few contractions again this morning but not paying too much attention to them as I know they will end up fizzing out! 

Hopefully us overdue ladies will all pop soon!


----------



## Laelani

Awww Newlywed she's beautiful! Lovely head of hair on her already! :) 

Hopefully your baby makes their appearance soon kiki!


----------



## Nikko88

I love the newborn pics :cloud9: They are one of the few things tiding me over until my own Lil' Miss Bean arrives. Depending on the calculation I'm 41 weeks today/tomorrow. 

:coffee:

Getting another scan today and probably talking to my midwife about scheduling an induction. I'll probably try to hold off as long as I can but probably not patient enough to go beyond 42 weeks. I'm hoping she'll get a move on soon on her own.


----------



## vickyandchick

Awww newlywed she is gorgeous!!

Hope your little one arrives soon kiki, being overdue is the worst:flower:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Newlywed she's so adorable! 

I am glad to have not gotten my hopes up over the mucous plug. It's been nearly 24 hours since I last the majority of it which was bloody and I still feel normal as can be. I am all losing bus of it, but not bloody bits. 

Good luck to anyone else that is overdue! I'm on day 5 and counting!


----------



## Krippy

Still here too Mushy...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on all the new babies! And hope the overdue ones show up very soon :) 

Oscar is an amazing baby - he sleeps pretty much all the time, rarely cries, when he wants boob at night he just makes an 'ah' sound and I shove a boob in :) been so lucky this time around!! (So far ;)) his cord is still attached as well!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww charliekeys-that's adorable he goes 'ahh' when he wants feeding :) glad you've got an easy baby. 

I'm feeling a bit sad today-it's been a week since Thomas was born, and my mum, sister and brother haven't even bothered to send a congratulations card :cry: it's not that we have fallen out, it's that they are all too busy with their own lives (and live too for away) to bother. 
I've been looking out for the mail in hope of get at least a card off one of them :dohh: 
I've been making excuses for them in my head-too busy, they all got lost in post, they tried calling when on phone...
Today I saw my mum had been posting all over my brothers Facebook wall and new pics congratulations and good luck on his new business he has just started too. Yet my hubby posted pics of our son and she's ignored them!


----------



## AllStar

I'm so pleased to finally be able to announce baby Jaxon was born, 6 days late, just after 4 this morning weighing 8lb 9.5oz. He has the chubbiest little cheeks and is just perfect. His big brother and sister just love him!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats AllStar!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats allstar!!

Hoping everyone who's over due get to meet their little ones soon.


----------



## Laelani

Glad to hear AllStar!! Congrats! :)


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Allstar... Can't wait to hear your birth story.


----------



## Krippy

Sorry you are feeling forgotten YoYo... Hugs


----------



## noshowjo

Congrats on all the new arrivals . :) my turn now please hehe .


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congratulations allstar!

Yoyo I'm sorry your family is acting that way. It's their loss really! Hopefully though they come around and start showing some love towards that beautiful baby. Seems hard not to!


----------



## ToughhGal

Yo_Yo said:


> Aww charliekeys-that's adorable he goes 'ahh' when he wants feeding :) glad you've got an easy baby.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit sad today-it's been a week since Thomas was born, and my mum, sister and brother haven't even bothered to send a congratulations card :cry: it's not that we have fallen out, it's that they are all too busy with their own lives (and live too for away) to bother.
> I've been looking out for the mail in hope of get at least a card off one of them :dohh:
> I've been making excuses for them in my head-too busy, they all got lost in post, they tried calling when on phone...
> Today I saw my mum had been posting all over my brothers Facebook wall and new pics congratulations and good luck on his new business he has just started too. Yet my hubby posted pics of our son and she's ignored them!

:hugs: maybe they will surprise you soon


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulation to the new mummy's/mommys. 

Yoyo as hard as it is don't let them bother you. It's their loss.

Last night I lost lots of plug with no blood. This evening I have had a bloody show with no mucus. I have also had an upset tummy which is another sign.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats all star! :) 

Oh yoyo :( i hope they acknowledge him soon & if not, it's their loss.


----------



## ToughhGal

CharmedKirsty said:


> Congratulation to the new mummy's/mommys.
> 
> Yoyo as hard as it is don't let them bother you. It's their loss.
> 
> Last night I lost lots of plug with no blood. This evening I have had a bloody show with no mucus. I have also had an upset tummy which is another sign.

Fx and labor dust! :D


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Allstar. 

That's awful yo yo. I don't blame you for being upset. Hopefully they will surprise you soon.


----------



## Elsa50501

AllStar said:


> I'm so pleased wo finally be able to announce baby Jaxon was born, 6 days late, just after 4 this morning weighing 8lb 9.5oz. He has the chubbiest little cheeks and is just perfect. His big brother and sister just love him!

Congrats my due date buddy! He sounds wonderful :)


----------



## SisterRose

Just sharing a pic of Jack from today, love his little foot sticking out :cloud9: he is also back to birth weight today! 6lb 14oz although im sure he should be more with how much he eats :haha: he is due to wake for the night any minute now ;) he knows when its mummies and daddies bed times.
 



Attached Files:







10712946_10204144275519965_6147258764060818413_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

So cute sisterrose! 

Still waiting on maybe starting labor sometime soon. Anytime... preferably sooner rather than later!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm at the hospital birth centre. I'm 2cm dilated but they are keeping me in as 2nd babies can progress quick.


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck charmedkirsty. 

That's great that they're keeping you in. I can vouch for second babies coming quicker than firsts!!


----------



## kiki28

Still here lol! 

Am going shopping today to try and take my mind off it!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Allstar:dance:

Yo_Yo that's awful:hugs: Just focus on your beautiful little baby boy!

SisterRose- he's sooo cute!

Good luck CharmedKirsty, hope your little one arrives soon:flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Good luck charmedkirsty!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

AllStar said:


> I'm so pleased to finally be able to announce baby Jaxon was born, 6 days late, just after 4 this morning weighing 8lb 9.5oz. He has the chubbiest little cheeks and is just perfect. His big brother and sister just love him!

Aww. Congratulations! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations allstar!

Good luck charmedkirsty - hope everything goes smoothly. 
 
Mushymilk and everyone else overdue I really hope things move along for you - am thinking of you and you will meet your babies very soon!

Yoyo - I'm sorry to hear you're upset - try to push it to the back of your mind and I'm sure your family will send something soon. 

Chloe is a little angel in the day but as soon as the evening comes she just gets so hungry and I'm constantly feeding and burping! Shes worth it though :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ljo1984

Laura I feel your pain! My first was nocturnal for a few weeks before she realised she had it the wrong way around lol.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Loopy Laura said:


> Congratulations allstar!
> 
> Good luck charmedkirsty - hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> Mushymilk and everyone else overdue I really hope things move along for you - am thinking of you and you will meet your babies very soon!
> 
> Yoyo - I'm sorry to hear you're upset - try to push it to the back of your mind and I'm sure your family will send something soon.
> 
> Chloe is a little angel in the day but as soon as the evening comes she just gets so hungry and I'm constantly feeding and burping! Shes worth it though :)

I hope you're right! I've been feeling contractions all morning and I just started timing them about an hour ago. They go from as short as 3.5 minutes apart to 8 Minutes apart. More on the average of 5 minutes and they all lasted about a minute. 

I'm really hoping this is it! They are getting more painful, so that's good right? 

Also she's so stinking adorable! She looks so little in her little sleeper.


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Mushy... All these babes are really adorable. I want sleepless nights, lol


----------



## ljo1984

Sounds like it could be your time  mine were never regular like the books reckon they should be, they were even more randomly spaced out this time round too and had two episodes where I had nothing for a good 20 mins and had a nap! So don't worry about how frequent they are been, it does still sound promising especially if getting more uncomfortable. X


----------



## Yo_Yo

Laura-what a little gorgeous girl! :) 

Mushy-got my fingers crossed this is it!!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations allstar!
> 
> Good luck charmedkirsty - hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> Mushymilk and everyone else overdue I really hope things move along for you - am thinking of you and you will meet your babies very soon!
> 
> Yoyo - I'm sorry to hear you're upset - try to push it to the back of your mind and I'm sure your family will send something soon.
> 
> Chloe is a little angel in the day but as soon as the evening comes she just gets so hungry and I'm constantly feeding and burping! Shes worth it though :)
> 
> I hope you're right! I've been feeling contractions all morning and I just started timing them about an hour ago. They go from as short as 3.5 minutes apart to 8 Minutes apart. More on the average of 5 minutes and they all lasted about a minute.
> 
> I'm really hoping this is it! They are getting more painful, so that's good right?
> 
> Also she's so stinking adorable! She looks so little in her little sleeper.Click to expand...

My contractions weren't particularly regular either so I think if they're getting more uncomfortable that can only be a good sign. Fingers crossed! 

Yes - Chloe is so tiny she doesn't fit into any of her newborn clothes! We have limited tiny baby clothes as she will just grow out of them haha!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Well, baby Davis got tired of waiting! : ) I had contractions all through the night last night, and when they got 5 minutes apart this morning, we went in to L&D to be monitored. He was born at 12:32 pm, and weighs 8 lbs, 4 oz, and is 20.75" long. He has a head full of dark hair, and perfect chubby cheeks!! : )


----------



## lauraemily17

Good luck mushy. Sounds like this is it to me. 

Congrats soblessedmama

I have a nocturnal one too!! 

Really struggling with breast feeding. He has a lazy latch, I can get him on correctly but he tends to pull himself back not long after. I now have bleeding, extremely painful nipples. My supply isn't great yet either so he's sometimes managing to drain both sides and then screams for more. 

Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats soblessedmama! 

They are definitely getting stronger! But the timing is not getting closer. I'm not sure when to decide to leave for the hospital. I live about 45 minutes away although I'm sure my husband will get there a lot faster today! We are watching The Lion King and waiting for things to progress.


----------



## ljo1984

lauraemily17 said:


> Good luck mushy. Sounds like this is it to me.
> 
> Congrats soblessedmama
> 
> I have a nocturnal one too!!
> 
> Really struggling with breast feeding. He has a lazy latch, I can get him on correctly but he tends to pull himself back not long after. I now have bleeding, extremely painful nipples. My supply isn't great yet either so he's sometimes managing to drain both sides and then screams for more.
> 
> Anyone got any tips?


Mine had a lazy latch too, opening her mouth like a little bird!! I was pulling down her chin to open her mouth more, there's also the flipple technique which is probably easier to google to get the jist, that's what I had to do when someone mentioned it to me. Still hurts for a few seconds when she latches rubbish now but my nipples have toughened up. Takes about a week so hopefully you'll be ok in a few days. If he drains then put him on, he will get some even if you think he might not be and the more he's on the more you'll make, and that's the joy of cluster feeding! Oats are fab for supply (poridge/flapjacks), fenugreek too is. Also do you have a fast let down? Isabelle pulls away after about 45 seconds cause I've let down and it's coming out too quick for her, had this with my other two too so that's just my boobs. The bf section on here is fantastic for advice too  xx


----------



## sprite30

Sarah rose was born Wednesday oct 15, 6:13 pm 7lbs 2 oz or 3225 grams 19 inches long. 11 days overdue Via csection due to issues with my cervical stenosis and failure to dialate at all. While in for the csection they did a minor procedure on my cervix to allow blood to escape otherwise I may have continued to have issues with my mentral cycle. It's kind of ironic that after so many months of worrying about incompetent cervix that we actually have a natural cerclage of sorts. They pumped me with over 5 bags of this saline solution they call lactation ringer and either they over did it or my body didn't respond well because my feet, ankles and calves are now one big sausage lol we got out of the hospital today after and are now on day 3 

We abandoned all hope to exclusively pump right off the bat which I am fine with. Were just trying to get into a routine right now and she sleeps a lot she cries some but always for an issues it's hasn't been for nothing. It's hard being a FTM, still have lots to learn I'm sure and I finding out that you can ask 10 people the same exact question and you'll get 10 different answers. Youtube is my best friend now and dh is stepping up to the plate big time. It would be so much harder without him.


----------



## rbourre

My blood pressure has started to rise again just like it did after I had my daughter. I have some Labetalol left from my pregnancy until I see the doctor this week for Hudson's weight check. They told me at the hospital if it goes up to take them until I can see the doctor. 

Hudson's umbilical stump finally fell off today. My mom and sister were watching him for an hour while we took our daughter to Pumpkinfest and it fell off while we were gone. My husband is glad he didn't have to see it because he's really grossed out by it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I was sent home. My contractions have gotten really strong, they're quite awful but they aren't strong enough to cause me to dilate more. I was 1.5 cm around 430 and then told to go for a walk and come back in a couple hours. My husband and his parents went to get some dinner and walk around for a bit. I got back to the hospital around 630 and was told there was no change. I wanted to cry! 

So now I'm laying down at home waiting for contractions to become "unbearable" as the doctor put it.


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I was sent home. My contractions have gotten really strong, they're quite awful but they aren't strong enough to cause me to dilate more. I was 1.5 cm around 430 and then told to go for a walk and come back in a couple hours. My husband and his parents went to get some dinner and walk around for a bit. I got back to the hospital around 630 and was told there was no change. I wanted to cry!
> 
> So now I'm laying down at home waiting for contractions to become "unbearable" as the doctor put it.

I had my epidural at 2cm, but they also started the pitocin then. They were so bad that I was crying with each contraction. The next time they checked me 4 hours later (I was sleeping) I was at 10. Good luck!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

photobucket.com/user/charmed_kirsty/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image-5.jpg.html]https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a213/charmed_kirsty/Mobile%20Uploads/image-5.jpg[/URL]


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats Charmed, so cute and so teeny!  x


----------



## GeralynB

Collin David Philip was born 10/17 at 10:32 am weighing 8lbs 6 oz 19 1/2 in long
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## noshowjo

Big congrats girls on all the new arrivals . :) 

I'm just a tiny bit jealous ha xx 

Officially over due now :(


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats sprite, charmedkirsty and Geralyn! Great news! 

Mushymilk - when I was 1cm dilated I was on loads of pain and they kept saying the same thing to me that the pain wasn't bad enough - it was only when I was physically sick that they listened to me! Hopefully yours has progressed a lot by now and you're back in the hospital. Good luck! 

Rbourre - I feel your pain on the high blood pressure after birth - I'm 3 weeks postpartum now and am taking 8 labetalol tablets and 2 nifedepine per day and I just don't know how long I'll have to take all of them for. I hope yours settles down soon.


----------



## kiki28

Still pregnant . . . Nearly a week overdue :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Geralyn and charmed Kirsty-congratulations ladies!! :) beautiful babies :cloud9:

Kiki-I know your frustration. Sending you labour dust :flower:

Mushy-hoping your getting good progression

Noshowjo-hope baby comes soon for you too, and all the other ladies waiting :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Anyone's baby make giggling noises?! Thomas is in his bed and I can hear him giggling in his sleep, I swear it's giggles!! :)


----------



## newlywed2013

Yo_Yo said:


> Anyone's baby make giggling noises?! Thomas is in his bed and I can hear him giggling in his sleep, I swear it's giggles!! :)

Mine has once. I keep getting silent giggles though, when she is sleeping she smiles And acts like she is laughing, but no sound comes out, lol


----------



## Yo_Yo

newlywed2013 said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone's baby make giggling noises?! Thomas is in his bed and I can hear him giggling in his sleep, I swear it's giggles!! :)
> 
> Mine has once. I keep getting silent giggles though, when she is sleeping she smiles And acts like she is laughing, but no sound comes out, lolClick to expand...

Aww that's cute!! You should try and catch her on video doing it! :)


----------



## ljo1984

Yeh Isabelle giggles in her sleep sometimes too! So cute! She smiles too every now and then, I just thought it was wind although she looks you right in the eye when she does it, but HV reckons different and refered to it as a "social smile" whatever that is ha ha.


----------



## Laelani

Congrats on all the new arrivals!!! 

AFM - Things are going well. Carson has been sleeping a fair amount but does tend to wake up and stay awake for longer periods of time each day which is nice. At night he only wakes once between his night and morning feedings. He feeds usually around 11pm and then 4am and then 8am sometimes he will go a little longer between feedings than that as well. He is still not a burper but the doctor did not seem concerned. He also still sounds really phlegmy and I am hoping to maybe give him a little nursery water today to help him bring it up. Otherwise we are all good. Yesterday we went to the mall and a bunch of other stores and he slept pretty much the whole time we were gone. He was such a good little boy! :)


----------



## StarBrites

Lol my LO smiles and rolls her eyes all the time when sleeping. It freaked me out but then I found it was normal. The way newborns breathe freak me out too! Super fast and hard then normal.. Etc.


----------



## newlywed2013

StarBrites said:


> Lol my LO smiles and rolls her eyes all the time when sleeping. It freaked me out but then I found it was normal. The way newborns breathe freak me out too! Super fast and hard then normal.. Etc.

Mine even breathes really hard and fast and then stops for 10 seconds! Sent me into a panic! But the pediatrician said it's completely normal


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations on all the new babies!!!!!!

Parker was born on October 15th at 9:58pm, weighing 8lb 8.8oz and 21 inches long. I started contractions at 5am on the 14th. After 26 hours of hard labor I opted for an epidural due to them wanting to give me pitocin since my uterus was getting tired they said from all the contractions. He was also still sideways. Good news was that I only pushed for 10 minutes and my little guy was born sunny side up no less.


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Cntrygirl...


----------



## busytulip

Congrats on your arrivals Sprite, Charmed, Geralyn, Cntrygrl, and anyone else I may have missed!!!

Awww Mushy, hoping your time is soon. It's tiring to be in pain and not make any progress.

FX'd for other overdue ladies as well.

It feels weird being one of the last bumpkins left to deliver, but I really love coming on and seeing all the brand new babies!!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats cntrygrl!


----------



## lauraemily17

Has anyone else got a toddler who has gone totally insane since their baby was born?!

I fully anticipated it would be a hard transition & some bad behaviour but I never ever thought it would be this bad. We're going out of our way to include him & ensure he has a lot of attention but even then he constantly plays up in ways he never has before.


----------



## ljo1984

My two just seem to be hyperactive a lot! And my youngest (oops should say middle now ha ha) bounces about Isabelle a lot so feel I'm telling her off a lot of the time cause she just doesn't listen when I'm telling her she needs to be careful.


----------



## lauraemily17

ljo1984 said:


> My two just seem to be hyperactive a lot! And my youngest (oops should say middle now ha ha) bounces about Isabelle a lot so feel I'm telling her off a lot of the time cause she just doesn't listen when I'm telling her she needs to be careful.

That's a lot like Xander. He's also very heavy handed with Reuben. Mostly by accident but sometimes it's clear he's doing it in purpose. I hope this is just a phase, a short one at that! 

Thanks for the BF advice. We're getting somewhere with the latch now & I'm eating a lot of oats!! The urates seem to have gone but we're still not getting any more than a couple of wet nappies a day & no poo since Friday. That's with a couple of ounces of formula yesterday. I'm dreading the weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## ljo1984

Oh with bf too it cdn be normal to go a few days between dirty nappies at times as they digest a lot more of it than they do With formula. How much did he loose? Isabelle went from 7lb 6.5oz to 6lb 12 but was back upto 7lb 2 two days later then 7lb 9 on day 10. I'm sure he'll be doing fab  xx


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> Bwhaha lol @ thankfully he's pretty easy. Too funny.
> 
> Getting nervous about appt and induction tomorrow night. I hate that I have a bad feeling about it.
> 
> Stacey did they give you a time to go in on Wednesday yet? They bringing me in Tuesday night for the cytotec and the starting oxytocin in the am. Did they tell you yet if they'll need to use cytotec or pressary?

I went into labour on my own Monday night in the end so didnt't have to be induced x


----------



## staceymxxx

Missed lots as been in hospital since last monday, had baby tuesday morning via emergency section, we both nearly died so very lucky to here still x


----------



## staceymxxx

So overwhelmed!! Please tell me i'm normal for crying nearly all day lol! x


----------



## ljo1984

Your bang on time for baby blues but also after such a traumatic birth (sounds it :-( ) you can get post traumatic stress. I did last time although it didn't really kick in for a good few weeks, so hopfully just baby blues. Maybe have a chat with the mw (of your dr if in US). Xx


----------



## AK89

Oh my God Stacey, hope everything is alright! I've been feeling similar since I had my baby on Tuesday flower:) Been quite weepy and overwhelmed. I keep feeling freaked out by how much I love her and how protective I feel over her :blush: And the other day I sobbed and sobbed because I went upstairs to the toilet and she was downstairs! Crazy hormones... Just feels a bit weird that she was all mine before and wrapped up in my womb and now she's in the outside world and I'm having to share her! :cry:


----------



## staceymxxx

I've cried for most of today, i don't even know why! x


----------



## AK89

StarBrites said:


> Lol my LO smiles and rolls her eyes all the time when sleeping. It freaked me out but then I found it was normal. The way newborns breathe freak me out too! Super fast and hard then normal.. Etc.

Try and wind her next time you spot her doing this, that's what it means when my LO smiles! :flower:


----------



## staceymxxx

ljo1984 said:


> Your bang on time for baby blues but also after such a traumatic birth (sounds it :-( ) you can get post traumatic stress. I did last time although it didn't really kick in for a good few weeks, so hopfully just baby blues. Maybe have a chat with the mw (of your dr if in US). Xx

I'm in the uk, midwife comes tomorrow so think i'll mention it x


----------



## AK89

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> I was sent home. My contractions have gotten really strong, they're quite awful but they aren't strong enough to cause me to dilate more. I was 1.5 cm around 430 and then told to go for a walk and come back in a couple hours. My husband and his parents went to get some dinner and walk around for a bit. I got back to the hospital around 630 and was told there was no change. I wanted to cry!
> 
> So now I'm laying down at home waiting for contractions to become "unbearable" as the doctor put it.

I'm not sure if this is still relevant advice but I'd be up and about as much as you can.. When I was in labour whenever I laid down my contractions died down a bit. I know it's easier said than done when you're exhausted though... Are you not finding your contractions hard to bear when you're lay down too? I had to be standing up when I had mine! 

I feel your pain about not dilating... I was contracting every 4 mins when I got up at 4am and that went down to every 2 mins quite quickly, went in to be examined at about 10.00 and I was 2cm, by 10.00 that night I was still only a 3! Was gutted.. You'll get there, I know it's hard but try and stay positive, and on your feet/birthing ball as much as you can. Don't forget to stay hydrated! 

I hope you do'nt even need any of this advice anymore and you're already well on your way if not already had your baby! The times on here confuse me so not sure how long ago your post was..


----------



## staceymxxx

While i can will do a quick version of birth story! 

I started having contractions monday night, took bath, bounced on ball etc and held off aslong as i could until we went into hospital.. Went to the toilet and mucus was dark and streaky like poo so i told midwife.. turns out baby had pood inside me, they broke my waters didnt do anything, he was 4cm dilated for 4 hours with his rate reaching 200bpm then dropping, they was taking blood from his head while inside me, put a clip on his head to see how his heart rate was etc and in the end i was rushed for a emergency c section. he was born not breathing and life less at 11.20 tuesday he was resusitated 5 times and they got him back but because of the meconium we both got very serious infections and nearly died, we are very lucky to be here!! x


----------



## AK89

Right, final post! 

I'm so glad I rediscovered this thread! I feel a bit out of place in Third Tri now but I liked having all you ladies to chat to throughout pregnancy! 

My little Mia Dolan was born at 15:18 on Tuesday 14th October weighing 7lb 12 :flower: She is absolutely amazing, I just can't stop staring at her! 

https://i61.tinypic.com/m8pbg1.jpg

The birth pretty much went as little to plan as possible! I wanted to try a water birth in the birth centre, ended up delivering in theatre with forceps all prepped for an emergency section just in case. After 36 hours of labour. Wasn't ideal but it's over with now! And she's worth it 100 times over :flower:

Congrats on your new babies everybody, and good luck to all those expecting theirs!! It'll happen soon, and as shitty as these last few weeks are it's all worth it :thumbup:


----------



## AK89

staceymxxx said:


> While i can will do a quick version of birth story!
> 
> I started having contractions monday night, took bath, bounced on ball etc and held off aslong as i could until we went into hospital.. Went to the toilet and mucus was dark and streaky like poo so i told midwife.. turns out baby had pood inside me, they broke my waters didnt do anything, he was 4cm dilated for 4 hours with his rate reaching 200bpm then dropping, they was taking blood from his head while inside me, put a clip on his head to see how his heart rate was etc and in the end i was rushed for a emergency c section. he was born not breathing and life less at 11.20 tuesday he was resusitated 5 times and they got him back but because of the meconium we both got very serious infections and nearly died, we are very lucky to be here!! x

Oh my God, that sounds awful! And kinda like a more traumatic version of my birth! My baby had passed meconium too and her heart rate was dropping with each contraction. My waters went at 9.40am after nearly 30hours of labour and I went from 3cm to 10cm on gas and air alone in just a few hours - thought I'd make it on just gas and air at first, then realised I needed an epidural halfway through and had to wait what seemed like an eternity (but was probably only about half an hour!) 

Doctor examined me after I'd had the epidural put in and I was 10cm and ready to push! Pushed for an hour and baby wasn't coming 'cause she was back to back. So they had to prep me for an emergency section but said they'd try forceps first. Luckily the forceps worked 'cause I was dreading the idea of the caesarean. 

So sorry you had to go through that. I know how traumatic my experience was so yours must have been twice as bad. Just focus on the fact that you're both here and healthy now :flower:


----------



## staceymxxx

AK89 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> While i can will do a quick version of birth story!
> 
> I started having contractions monday night, took bath, bounced on ball etc and held off aslong as i could until we went into hospital.. Went to the toilet and mucus was dark and streaky like poo so i told midwife.. turns out baby had pood inside me, they broke my waters didnt do anything, he was 4cm dilated for 4 hours with his rate reaching 200bpm then dropping, they was taking blood from his head while inside me, put a clip on his head to see how his heart rate was etc and in the end i was rushed for a emergency c section. he was born not breathing and life less at 11.20 tuesday he was resusitated 5 times and they got him back but because of the meconium we both got very serious infections and nearly died, we are very lucky to be here!! x
> 
> Oh my God, that sounds awful! And kinda like a more traumatic version of my birth! My baby had passed meconium too and her heart rate was dropping with each contraction. My waters went at 9.40am after nearly 30hours of labour and I went from 3cm to 10cm on gas and air alone in just a few hours - thought I'd make it on just gas and air at first, then realised I needed an epidural halfway through and had to wait what seemed like an eternity (but was probably only about half an hour!)
> 
> Doctor examined me after I'd had the epidural put in and I was 10cm and ready to push! Pushed for an hour and baby wasn't coming 'cause she was back to back. So they had to prep me for an emergency section but said they'd try forceps first. Luckily the forceps worked 'cause I was dreading the idea of the caesarean.
> 
> So sorry you had to go through that. I know how traumatic my experience was so yours must have been twice as bad. Just focus on the fact that you're both here and healthy now :flower:Click to expand...

I really feel for you, i'm in shock still. i wanted a natural birth and it went the opposite x


----------



## AK89

staceymxxx said:


> AK89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> While i can will do a quick version of birth story!
> 
> I started having contractions monday night, took bath, bounced on ball etc and held off aslong as i could until we went into hospital.. Went to the toilet and mucus was dark and streaky like poo so i told midwife.. turns out baby had pood inside me, they broke my waters didnt do anything, he was 4cm dilated for 4 hours with his rate reaching 200bpm then dropping, they was taking blood from his head while inside me, put a clip on his head to see how his heart rate was etc and in the end i was rushed for a emergency c section. he was born not breathing and life less at 11.20 tuesday he was resusitated 5 times and they got him back but because of the meconium we both got very serious infections and nearly died, we are very lucky to be here!! x
> 
> 
> Oh my God, that sounds awful! And kinda like a more traumatic version of my birth! My baby had passed meconium too and her heart rate was dropping with each contraction. My waters went at 9.40am after nearly 30hours of labour and I went from 3cm to 10cm on gas and air alone in just a few hours - thought I'd make it on just gas and air at first, then realised I needed an epidural halfway through and had to wait what seemed like an eternity (but was probably only about half an hour!)
> 
> Doctor examined me after I'd had the epidural put in and I was 10cm and ready to push! Pushed for an hour and baby wasn't coming 'cause she was back to back. So they had to prep me for an emergency section but said they'd try forceps first. Luckily the forceps worked 'cause I was dreading the idea of the caesarean.
> 
> So sorry you had to go through that. I know how traumatic my experience was so yours must have been twice as bad. Just focus on the fact that you're both here and healthy now :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I really feel for you, i'm in shock still. i wanted a natural birth and it went the opposite xClick to expand...

Yeah me too :/ Was this your first too?


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats everyone on their new babies! I'm unfortunately still pregnant! 

I went back to labor and delivery early this morning around 6AM due to my contractions increasing in pain and found out I only dilated to 2.5 cm but my cervix softened some. I was told to walk around for an hour and come back to get checked again and if I progressed some they would admit me. So I walk around, very painfully! It felt like I was just non stop contracting! 

So after an hour of hobbling around, and taking many breaks I go back up to L&D and get checked again. I didn't dilate any more! But my cervix was as soft as it could go. By this time it was around 8:30 AM and I had been awake for over 24 hours and my contractions were not letting me rest! 

So before they sent me home AGAIN they gave me a nice shot of morphine so I could go home and finally rest. I got a few hours of sleep, because while morphine helps contractions were still being felt. After a few hours of sleep my contractions have sort of fizzled. I'm hoping it's just an affect of the morphine, which they told me would last approx 6 hours. I'm starting to get more, and they're painful but manageable and sort of far apart. 

This is all so frustrating!


----------



## ljo1984

staceymxxx said:


> While i can will do a quick version of birth story!
> 
> I started having contractions monday night, took bath, bounced on ball etc and held off aslong as i could until we went into hospital.. Went to the toilet and mucus was dark and streaky like poo so i told midwife.. turns out baby had pood inside me, they broke my waters didnt do anything, he was 4cm dilated for 4 hours with his rate reaching 200bpm then dropping, they was taking blood from his head while inside me, put a clip on his head to see how his heart rate was etc and in the end i was rushed for a emergency c section. he was born not breathing and life less at 11.20 tuesday he was resusitated 5 times and they got him back but because of the meconium we both got very serious infections and nearly died, we are very lucky to be here!! x


Wow that's a lot to go through! So sorry you've had such a traumatic time :-( def mention it to your mw and maybe your HV too when they visit just incase, with it been so traumatic you can get quite down over it all (as I've been there). I kept it all to myself for quite a while so if you find ourself dwelling and getting upset thinking about your experience def talk to someone as it helps a lot in getting your head around it all. 
Sending massive hugs. Xx


----------



## AK89

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Congrats everyone on their new babies! I'm unfortunately still pregnant!
> 
> I went back to labor and delivery early this morning around 6AM due to my contractions increasing in pain and found out I only dilated to 2.5 cm but my cervix softened some. I was told to walk around for an hour and come back to get checked again and if I progressed some they would admit me. So I walk around, very painfully! It felt like I was just non stop contracting!
> 
> So after an hour of hobbling around, and taking many breaks I go back up to L&D and get checked again. I didn't dilate any more! But my cervix was as soft as it could go. By this time it was around 8:30 AM and I had been awake for over 24 hours and my contractions were not letting me rest!
> 
> So before they sent me home AGAIN they gave me a nice shot of morphine so I could go home and finally rest. I got a few hours of sleep, because while morphine helps contractions were still being felt. After a few hours of sleep my contractions have sort of fizzled. I'm hoping it's just an affect of the morphine, which they told me would last approx 6 hours. I'm starting to get more, and they're painful but manageable and sort of far apart.
> 
> This is all so frustrating!

Aww sounds quite similar to what I went through.. Have they examined you to see what position baby is in? And are you fully engaged?

I was in labour from 4am on the Monday morning and because by 10pm that night I was still only 3cm they gave me diamorphine to help me sleep. I didn't even properly get to sleep 'cause I was so excited and updating people on Facebook (d'oh!) then the contractions started to get stronger again so couldn't sleep. By this point they'd gone to every 6 mins which was frustrating 'cause they were every 4 mins when I first started! I was glad I got the rest (even though I didn't sleep I got to lie down for a while and not be in pain!) but I was really annoyed that the contractions slowed down so much. They got gradually more intense and close together over the next few hours and at 9.40 my waters went and I was in active labour..


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats to all the new moms and good luck with a all the pregos! 
I'm about 3 weeks pp and still bleeding! Ugh baby is also getting gassy and fussy more then normal. I'm nursing so I hope he doesn't have any allergies


----------



## Laelani

Stacey that sounds scary - glad you are both okay! I cried for a bit post baby as well as did a few people that I know personally, so yes it's normal! :)


----------



## ToughhGal

Congrats to all the new arrivals! No baby yet here. Xx


----------



## kiki28

Well I'm now a week overdue :( Woke up this morning at 5.30 with really bad backache and a few contractions but they have died off again. So sick of all the stop and starting :(

I've got a second sweep booked on Wednesday afternoon with the midwife and the induction booked for Saturday but really want to go into labour myself. The induction scares me :(


----------



## Yo_Yo

Jcliff said:


> Congrats to all the new moms and good luck with a all the pregos!
> I'm about 3 weeks pp and still bleeding! Ugh baby is also getting gassy and fussy more then normal. I'm nursing so I hope he doesn't have any allergies

Aww what lovely profile pic of your two kids :)

Don't worry about the bleeding-I bled the whole 6 weeks with my other two, but this baby it has been lighter. Think each baby recovery is different too. Hope it stops soon :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Kiki-sending labour dust your way. I know it's so frustrating (been overdue 3x myself) but it will happen. I remember each baby I have had, I went to bed feeling like it was never ever going to happen, then I would wake up in labour. No signs at all beforehand.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Ak89-she is absolutely gorgeous! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

:hugs: Stacey for feeling emotional and your emergency c-section. Sounds like you've had an overwhelming few days-being emotional is totally normal (especially if you've had a tough time with the birth) but make sure you talk to people around you about how your feeling. 

I definitely got the third day blues with dd2...I was in floods of tears over everything. 

Hope your feeling better :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

I had the baby blues so bad that nurse offered to take her so i could be alone. They were afraid i was going to hurt her. I could never =)


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

After nearly 2 days of non stop contractions I'm finality in the hospital! I went in feeling the worst contractions and pressure and was 5 cm! I decided to get an epidural because holy cow I had no idea that it would hurt so bad!

Now I'm just sitting all happy and doped up waiting to progress more. After I got the epidural all in place I was checked again and still only 5 cm but my waters were bulging. I'll update more later!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mushy! Yay!! 5cm is great news :) keep us posted and good luck, you'll have your baby soon by the sounds of things!


----------



## newlywed2013

Today was my due date lol =) and emersyn is 4 weeks old!


----------



## Nikko88

:coffee: Induction scheduled for Wednesday. Despite occasional prelabor contractions and loads of BH my cervix has yet to dilate. At least it's soft.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Nikko-good luck for Wednesday. Baby could very well come before that :flower:


----------



## sprite30

Yay! Mushy good luck with labor

Wow Stacey that's horrible. Glad you and baby are both safe.

I was very emotions the day I came home from the hospital, dh was too actually. There something horrifyingly symbolic about just the thought of having a human being that you and your husband created now in your arms. I cried because I forgot to put a garbage bag in the trash can before I left for the hospital lol

Were officially 5 days old today and we had a good night last night she totally prefers to sleep all day and be up all night but last night wasn't so bad managed to get a good nights sleep. 

It's amazing how much of a jelly belly I know right now tho. I don't know if it's from having a csection or if everyone's is like this. I couple days ago I was still bloated a bit so I didn't notice much but now that the bloat is gone and I've have a bm my belly is def jiggly, anyone else? I have to go to the store tonight so I'll be on the hunt for a belly band for sure.


----------



## lauraemily17

Yay mushy!! He'll be here in no time at all! 

What an awful experience Stacey, no wonder your baby blues are so bad. I had a horrible experience with my eldest son and the baby blues were definitely a lot lot worse. Do try and talk to someone about how you feel it can really help.


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations to all the new mama's and babies!!!:happydance:

Stacey I've had the baby blues too, I just feel so overwhelmed all the time that I don't know what to think so you're deffo not alone:hugs:

Yay Mushy, he should be here soon!:flower:

Logan is 12 days old now and weighs 9lb 6 1/2oz, he was just under 9lb on Wednesday so I'm a very proud mummy right now :D
We're moving all our stuff to London tomorrow and OH goes back to work on Thursday (he works nights) and I am absolutely bricking it!!!:nope: He's been amazing and i've relied on him so much these past two weeks and I feel so clingy towards him that I don't know how I'm going to cope. Especially at night when it's cold and I'm so tired:cry: 
I'm actually dreading it tbh.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Vickyandchick-fab weight gain! Even though you feel overwhelmed, your obviously being a good mummy :) 

Glad your oh is being such a support. Im sure he will continue to be even when he is back at work-maybe he can keep in touch with texts whilst your up feeding baby so you don't feel alone?


----------



## Laelani

sprite30 said:


> Yay! Mushy good luck with labor
> 
> Wow Stacey that's horrible. Glad you and baby are both safe.
> 
> I was very emotions the day I came home from the hospital, dh was too actually. There something horrifyingly symbolic about just the thought of having a human being that you and your husband created now in your arms. I cried because I forgot to put a garbage bag in the trash can before I left for the hospital lol
> 
> Were officially 5 days old today and we had a good night last night she totally prefers to sleep all day and be up all night but last night wasn't so bad managed to get a good nights sleep.
> 
> It's amazing how much of a jelly belly I know right now tho. I don't know if it's from having a csection or if everyone's is like this. I couple days ago I was still bloated a bit so I didn't notice much but now that the bloat is gone and I've have a bm my belly is def jiggly, anyone else? I have to go to the store tonight so I'll be on the hunt for a belly band for sure.

I was very emotional as well from the day after Carson was born right up until he was almost 10 days old. I am still emotional from time to time now. 

I was/am jelly belly too and also had a c-section. I am not sure if natural births give this as well as I've never had one. I am noticing now (after 3 weeks) my belly is starting to tighten up a bit but I think the rest of the jelly is what I need to work off after my 6 weeks are up - totally not looking forward to that lol.


----------



## ToughhGal

My induction moved up to thursday xx


----------



## newlywed2013

I had a jelly belly too and i had a vaginal birth. Its firming up slowly. Still quite mushy though!


----------



## newlywed2013

Anyone who tore , how long before you felt normal down there? I still feel swollen and it hurts when i pee...


----------



## vickyandchick

newlywed2013 said:


> Anyone who tore , how long before you felt normal down there? I still feel swollen and it hurts when i pee...

I had a 2nd degree tear and a labial lacerationsick:)I felt better after about a week or so. I'm now able to get my leg over the dog gate to climb over and it doesn't hurt at all. Around the front started to feel swollen a couple of days ago but only when I sit in a certain position.
I found lots of baths with salt and lavender oil has helped loads:flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

It feels much better than it did, and only bothers me when i go to the bathroom. Just wasn't sure if that was normal or if I should call my doctor


----------



## ljo1984

I had episiotomy with first which wasn't bad when I pee'd weirdly but that took about 6 weeks cause stitches opened :-(. With second second deg tear and labial tear and that really stung, probably stopped been sore after couple of weeks but about 6 weeks again to feel "normal". 2 week pp now with grazes which have healed but still not feeling totally normal down there. 

Oh and yeh you get a jelly belly after vaginal birth too lol. Although my bellys pretty flat already! So weird how quick it's gone this time compared to other two!


----------



## kiki28

Still pregnant lol! I have another sweep booked in with the midwife to 'look forward' to tomorrow! Am hoping that I've got at least some progress otherwise I will cry! 

Kind of resigning myself to the induction on Saturday now too which really isnt how I imagined it but at least it will get him out! 

I did get very emotional and upset last night as i just dont feel like ill ever give birth but feeling better this morning :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Toughgal-good luck got your induction on Thursday! :flower:

Kiki-thinking of you, hope the second sweep works for you.

Mushy is quiet-hopefully she's had her baby! :)

Ljo-my belly is going down faster this time too. I put it down to running around after 3 kids now! I've mastered the art of breastfeedibg whilst making dinner for the kids too :haha: so not even feeding stops me.

Weighed myself for the first time since we decided to ttc...gained 3 stone!! :shock:


----------



## ljo1984

Lol yoyo I love the things you manage to do while feeding!! I was desperate for a wee night before last and managed it all one handed while feeding ha ha ha! This morning she was carrying on while I was getting other two ready for nursery and school and was trying to work out in my head how I could feed and dress the others but without a sling (which I can't master how to feed in one) it wouldn't work out very well! Lol. Booooo to weight gain! Hopefully bf and been busy with 3 kids will help you out a bit , that's what I'm hoping anyway! X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Alexander Thomas was born October 20th at 2:31 PM weighing 9 lbs 2 oz and measuring 20.5 inches. 

He's currently in the NICU due to breathing issues that they're saying is most likely due to excess fluid in his lungs. I'll update more later as it's nearly 3 in the morning and I'm exhausted!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats 3minions and mushymilkfor2 on the arrivals of your new babies! :)


----------



## Nikko88

Congrats on the new arrivals.

I resorted to nipple stimulation yesterday. Nada. :coffee:

My midwife will try for a sweep this afternoon. Last time my cervix was shut closed. After that it will be induction tomorrow night.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations on you new arrivals!

Yoyo - I've gained 3st too.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats to those who have had their babies!! 

ive also gained 3stone :( i started at 14st though, so do the math. Embarrassed much. 
really struggling to find the motivation to eat well, with the lack of sleep all i want to eat is junk and sugar!! 
ive always struggled with weight though, i know 100% healthy eating alone doesn't work for me, i lost almost 7 stone after dd1 and i had to exercise 1hr or more every day of the week to keep it off and lose weight! So going to have to start some exercise regime soon i think, should be fun on top of 3 ey. Lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats Mushy!


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Mushy! Hope he is out of the NICU soon


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've put a link to my birth story in my signiture


----------



## Nikko88

It's so odd. I spent the whole first trimester dreading seeing any color on the TP when wiping because of a couple of early bleeds. I never thought I'd be so excited to see a little pink. Maybe the nipple stimulation is doing something or Lil' Miss Bean is finally thinking of making her appearance.

Hopefully that means either I'll start labor on my own or induction will go smoothly.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Good luck Nikko!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Good luck to any ladies due or overdue! 

My baby is doing excellent! He's breathing much better but they are keeping him under observation for the rest of today and tomorrow at least. The pediatrician said that he's certain he'll be off oxygen by today and is positive that we won't be here much longer than two days. 

He's so stinking perfect! I'll write a birth story and upload pictures later when I have a computer and not just my phone.


----------



## sprite30

Congrats mushy so glad to hear that baby boy is getting better. 

Can't wait to see pics.

Afm, regarding the weight. I weighed myself yesterday and while I am still up 10 lbs I'm also down 10 lbs so that's not too bad. I'm heavy to begin with so once my 6 weeks is up I'd like to try to get down to my pre- fertility treatment weight of 188 lbs. 

Anyone else having issues with iron? Post csection labs show iron is down to 8.1 just avoided a blood transfusion by skin of my teeth and having to take 2 iron tablets per day and still feel my I'm bleeding pretty heavy so i don't think it's going to get better quickly.

I'm also enjoying all the visitors, I thought for sure I would be miserable if people just randomly invited themselves over or stopped in unannounced but I'm actually glad there is that unknown because it forces me to get dressed and presentable. Been doing a load of laundry every single day since we are home lol and some how managing to make homemade meals everyday as well and doing double batches so I can make sure I have a homemade lunch to just pop in the micro. She prefers to be up at night but she's slowly figuring it out. Last night ended up being pretty decent.


----------



## AK89

Aww congrats Mushy! Is this your first then?? Mine is.. I literally can't describe how happy I am! She's so perfect, I just can't stop looking at her. I've had a good cry on more than one occasion just about how much I love her! :cry:


----------



## Tasheetravels

Hi lovely ladies, sorry I'm not much of a poster, but I thought Id let you know that we had our son Sullivan Reef yesterday on the 21st October at 10.24am. Weighing in at 9lbs 2ounces and is 56cms long. Doing really well, am so in love!

Huge congratulations to all the other new bubs and lots of labour dust to those still waiting!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations taheetravels.


----------



## AllStar

Congrats on the new babies! Hope your little man is out of NICU soon mushy, glad he's doing well  

Jaxon is 4 days old now and doing great, he's such a good baby. His big brother and sister adore him it's so lovely and they're such good little helpers! 

My little birth story if anyone's interested...

Had some tightenings before going to bed but seeing as I'd been getting them so often for a few weeks I didn't think anything of them. Woke up at 2am and the tightenings were a lot stronger and obviously what had woken me up. They kept up so woke up my husband at 2.30. By 3am the contractions were ranging from 2-5 mins apart and lasting about a minute so called the hospital and they said to come in. By time someone arrived to watch the kids, we got to the hospital at about 3.30 and was about 8cm dilated, got changed and moved into delivery room and after a few pushes Jaxon was born at 4.02am  everything was perfect and we were allowed to come home just after 7am. No stitches needed thankfully.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

That sounds wonderful allstar. You did really well by the sounds of it.


----------



## rbourre

I went to the doctor today because my blood pressure has been high and I've had horrible headaches. My blood pressure at the doctor's office was 156/112 which is way higher than any reading I had while pregnant. The exact same thing happened after I had my daughter and I had to take medication for it until I got pregnant again. He put me on Adalat (nifedipine) which worked really well for me before so I hope it does again. 

In good news, Hudson had a weight check while we were there and he's up to 7 pounds 14 ounces. He was 6 pounds 14 ounces when we were discharged from the hospital 9 days ago. I guess his feeding every 1.5-2.5 hours around the clock is paying off. It makes me happy to know that he is gaining weight really well from breastfeeding since my daughter was a really slow gainer. If he keeps gaining so fast, he's going to weigh more than her pretty quickly. She's tiny, only around 23 pounds.


----------



## zephyr

Annabelle was weighed today and at 1w5d old she is now 10lb7. She gained 230 gms. She's so big!!
Breastfeeding is going better than I expected and she is still very much an easy going baby. She had a fussy period last night but I think it was from something I ate.

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## kiki28

Got a second sweep today so fingers crossed this does something! 

I'm hoping that I've made some progress as I was only 1cm dilated and my cervix was still long last week if not I might cry a bit!


----------



## AllStar

Good luck Kiki! Hope the sweep works 

Glad your little one is doing well zephyr, our little man gets weighed today (day 5) for the first time since he was born. 

Hope you get your blood pressure sorted rbourre, glad Hudson is doing good!


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats to all the new moms! My little man is 3 weeks already! It's very hard having 2 under 17 months but my husband is a big help


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations Mushy and tasheetravels!!!:flower:

On the subject of weight gain, I weighed myself a week or two before he was born and I'd put on 3+ stone :( However I weighed myself yesterday and I'm only a stone heavier than when I fell pregnant! Once I actually get my butt off the sofa I'm hoping it'll fall off, also my belly has almost gone:dance:

Good luck to everyone overdue, hope your baba's arrive soon!


----------



## newlywed2013

My little girl is one month old today! They aren't kidding when they say they grow so fast !


----------



## Nikko88

It's induction day for me as well. At my appointment yesterday, I was barely 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced. My midwife wasn't sure she was able to get much of a sweep done. 

However, overnight I started to shed brownish mucus and have had a number of short, erratic contractions. Maybe Lil' Miss Bean knows her time is running out to come on her own.

Either way we are off to the hospital tonight to start with cervix ripening then pitocin tomorrow if needed. I'm hoping it won't be needed.


----------



## sprite30

Good luck today Nikko, 

Wow newlywed, one month already doesn't seem like that at all. 

That's great on the weight Vicky, and the belly too. So jealous lol I told dh I want to start doing weekly pics of my jelly belly just so I don't lose sight of actually getting the weight off. And I'd be interested to see how much it does down in the 6 weeks until I'm actually able to workout. Trying my best to continue to eat healthy.

Anyone else's baby a night owl? Were 1 week old today and she def prefers to be awake at night. She's didn't go to sleep until 3:45 am last night/this morning.


----------



## Krippy

NST and ultrasound for me tomorrow and then talk about what to do with this baby with a VBAC and GD. Hoping to just keep waiting even though it sucks...41 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## kiki28

Well not a good appointment :( baby is back to back now and no longer engaged :( also no progress from last week still only 1cm :(

Need to prepare myself for the induction Saturday it's everything I didn't want to happen happening now :(


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm sorry Kiki. It sucks when you do things for the best even though it's not what you want.

I've been feeling the baby blues today. My son seems so big now. I can't breastfeed for very long like I did with him as I need to go on medication as I have multiple sclerosis and no one knows if any of the meds are safe. I had a very bad 1st year after Leo was born so I know as much as I would love to let her self wean being well enough to look after my children is what's most important.


----------



## Nikko88

Brin Elizabeth was born at 3:20pm two hours before our scheduled induction. 7lbs 13oz. More later.


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Nikko!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations Nikko :)


----------



## AllStar

Congrats nikko!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats nikko!


----------



## Krippy

Baby is measuring 9 pounds 14 ounces so I will not be getting my home birth. :( I am facing a Foley catheter induction if I haven't had baby by Friday, I am 41 weeks today. Any experiences?


----------



## rbourre

Krippy said:


> Baby is measuring 9 pounds 14 ounces so I will not be getting my home birth. :( I am facing a Foley catheter induction if I haven't had baby by Friday, I am 41 weeks today. Any experiences?

I had a Foley catheter with my son. It was put in at 8:30 pm on a Wednesday and I started having contractions at 9 pm. They got really bad and I thought I was in labour but they went away overnight. I was supposed to go back on the Thursday for them to break my water and induce with syntocinon if I needed it but they were really busy and I didn't get called until 5:30 am on Friday. I was 3 cm when I went in. They told me the Foley would fall out if I got to 3-4 cm. It fell out after about 14-15 hours.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Alexander and I get to go home today! I'm so excited! It's been a rough three days for both of us, I can't wait to be in my own house. 

Here's a link describing what he had: 
https://m.kidshealth.org/parent/medical/lungs/ttn.html

They told me it's common in bigger babies too. 

Now we are cuddling together in my room for the first time alone waiting to be discharged.


----------



## sprite30

Congrats Nikko

And so glad to hear all is well mushy.


----------



## staceymxxx

AK89 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> While i can will do a quick version of birth story!
> 
> I started having contractions monday night, took bath, bounced on ball etc and held off aslong as i could until we went into hospital.. Went to the toilet and mucus was dark and streaky like poo so i told midwife.. turns out baby had pood inside me, they broke my waters didnt do anything, he was 4cm dilated for 4 hours with his rate reaching 200bpm then dropping, they was taking blood from his head while inside me, put a clip on his head to see how his heart rate was etc and in the end i was rushed for a emergency c section. he was born not breathing and life less at 11.20 tuesday he was resusitated 5 times and they got him back but because of the meconium we both got very serious infections and nearly died, we are very lucky to be here!! x
> 
> 
> Oh my God, that sounds awful! And kinda like a more traumatic version of my birth! My baby had passed meconium too and her heart rate was dropping with each contraction. My waters went at 9.40am after nearly 30hours of labour and I went from 3cm to 10cm on gas and air alone in just a few hours - thought I'd make it on just gas and air at first, then realised I needed an epidural halfway through and had to wait what seemed like an eternity (but was probably only about half an hour!)
> 
> Doctor examined me after I'd had the epidural put in and I was 10cm and ready to push! Pushed for an hour and baby wasn't coming 'cause she was back to back. So they had to prep me for an emergency section but said they'd try forceps first. Luckily the forceps worked 'cause I was dreading the idea of the caesarean.
> 
> So sorry you had to go through that. I know how traumatic my experience was so yours must have been twice as bad. Just focus on the fact that you're both here and healthy now :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I really feel for you, i'm in shock still. i wanted a natural birth and it went the opposite xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too :/ Was this your first too?Click to expand...

Yep 1st baby, suprisingly enough i'm wanting another one still lol! x


----------



## staceymxxx

ljo1984 said:


> staceymxxx said:
> 
> 
> While i can will do a quick version of birth story!
> 
> I started having contractions monday night, took bath, bounced on ball etc and held off aslong as i could until we went into hospital.. Went to the toilet and mucus was dark and streaky like poo so i told midwife.. turns out baby had pood inside me, they broke my waters didnt do anything, he was 4cm dilated for 4 hours with his rate reaching 200bpm then dropping, they was taking blood from his head while inside me, put a clip on his head to see how his heart rate was etc and in the end i was rushed for a emergency c section. he was born not breathing and life less at 11.20 tuesday he was resusitated 5 times and they got him back but because of the meconium we both got very serious infections and nearly died, we are very lucky to be here!! x
> 
> 
> Wow that's a lot to go through! So sorry you've had such a traumatic time :-( def mention it to your mw and maybe your HV too when they visit just incase, with it been so traumatic you can get quite down over it all (as I've been there). I kept it all to myself for quite a while so if you find ourself dwelling and getting upset thinking about your experience def talk to someone as it helps a lot in getting your head around it all.
> Sending massive hugs. XxClick to expand...

I get a bit teary thinking about it as it could of gone even more wrong, me and baby are lucky to be alive x


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> Congrats mushy so glad to hear that baby boy is getting better.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics.
> 
> Afm, regarding the weight. I weighed myself yesterday and while I am still up 10 lbs I'm also down 10 lbs so that's not too bad. I'm heavy to begin with so once my 6 weeks is up I'd like to try to get down to my pre- fertility treatment weight of 188 lbs.
> 
> Anyone else having issues with iron? Post csection labs show iron is down to 8.1 just avoided a blood transfusion by skin of my teeth and having to take 2 iron tablets per day and still feel my I'm bleeding pretty heavy so i don't think it's going to get better quickly.
> 
> I'm also enjoying all the visitors, I thought for sure I would be miserable if people just randomly invited themselves over or stopped in unannounced but I'm actually glad there is that unknown because it forces me to get dressed and presentable. Been doing a load of laundry every single day since we are home lol and some how managing to make homemade meals everyday as well and doing double batches so I can make sure I have a homemade lunch to just pop in the micro. She prefers to be up at night but she's slowly figuring it out. Last night ended up being pretty decent.

I'm having trouble, my iron is so low i needed a transfusion but as my infection scale was through the roof they decided my body will probably attack the new blood so i'm on tablets twice a day like you, my bleeding has been light since section though.


----------



## staceymxxx

How are everyone and the babies doing? 

I'm so lucky baby is content, he feeds on demand, only cries when he has a bum change or is really really hungry.. he only woke up once through last night too!


----------



## sprite30

Think everyone left for the facebook group. It's awe fully quiet in here lately. Either that or everyone's busy with baby.

That's rough Stacey, glad your bleeding is light and avoided the transfusion. I'm used to the iron tablets as I have a history of anemia but it still is not fun. Go to the hematologist nov 12 to see if I need an infusion. My bleeding finally slowed down a bit I think I was trying to do too much too soon but since I've settled down the bleeding has too. 

Oh boy only one during the night that would be wonderful. Dd seems to want to be awake from 1am to 3 am every night and up very often at varying times yet she slept alllllll day today. Dr google says not to force her awake so so far I just let her slept and nap as often as I can.


----------



## staceymxxx

sprite30 said:


> Think everyone left for the facebook group. It's awe fully quiet in here lately. Either that or everyone's busy with baby.
> 
> That's rough Stacey, glad your bleeding is light and avoided the transfusion. I'm used to the iron tablets as I have a history of anemia but it still is not fun. Go to the hematologist nov 12 to see if I need an infusion. My bleeding finally slowed down a bit I think I was trying to do too much too soon but since I've settled down the bleeding has too.
> 
> Oh boy only one during the night that would be wonderful. Dd seems to want to be awake from 1am to 3 am every night and up very often at varying times yet she slept alllllll day today. Dr google says not to force her awake so so far I just let her slept and nap as often as I can.

We are really lucky, i bet he ends up been a nightmare lol! Are you on facebook?


----------



## newlywed2013

I didn't know the group was started! Just been busy with my babe =)


----------



## zephyr

I don't think I've been added to it yet. Ive been quiet cos im super busy my twins have been playing up something shocking since hubby started back at work this week. trying to juggle a newborn and still cook and clean for 5 other children is pretty exhausting! Can't wait till I'm back into a routine.


----------



## zephyr

Krippy said:


> Baby is measuring 9 pounds 14 ounces so I will not be getting my home birth. :( I am facing a Foley catheter induction if I haven't had baby by Friday, I am 41 weeks today. Any experiences?

sorry you won't get your home birth! Good luck with the induction :)


----------



## Baby3onboard

I want to be added to the Facebook group. What do I need to do.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I think I'm the last person on the planet without Facebook lol. I just haven't hopped on this thread much because it does seem to have gone quiet, and I've also been busy chasing a 4 year old with a 5 day old in my arms. : )

I hope all you ladies are doing very well, and that those still waiting get to meet their little ones very soon!!!! : )


----------



## sprite30

I'm not on facebook either. Dh and I just never got into the social media thing. 

Let's hope he stays that easy Stacey. 

Good luck Krippy with the Foley catheter, hope it all goes well. 

Who else is still waiting to have baby? 

It's kind of crazy I weighed myself again tonight because I put my jeans and maternity shirt on and I was drowning in it so I was curious what the scale said and i was 205 so officially 1 lbs under prepregnancy weight. And that was after eating a big meal so I'd be interested in seeing what it says in the morn.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That's awesome about the weight, Sprite!! I haven't weighed myself yet. I'm just glad my regular clothes are fitting again lol! Its nice NOT to have to wear a Bella band with everything because my shirts are too short. : )


----------



## whigfield

Facebook group? How do we get onto it?


----------



## kiki28

Well my waters broke about 3 hours ago :)

Been to the hospital and they confirmed it was my waters and have been sent home for contractions to get more regular. Hopefully will avoid induction now too.

So relieved to go into labour myself though after 11 days overdue!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay, kiki!! Praying all goes well for you!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

For the Facebook group I Believe you message rbourre your email address and then she'll add you to the group.


----------



## Krippy

Baby bump turned pink at 740pm tonight via c-section. Cervix was not favourable for VBAC induction. Funny thing is that came to get me for my c-section and my water broke, lol. Oh well... So happy she is here safe and sound. 8 pounds 14 ounces.... She has been eating all night. &#128522;


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> For the Facebook group I Believe you message rbourre your email address and then she'll add you to the group.

I did a week or so ago =(


----------



## Krippy

Me too... Newlywed...


----------



## rbourre

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> For the Facebook group I Believe you message rbourre your email address and then she'll add you to the group.

Not me, I believe it's sisterrose that started the group. :thumbup: I could add you to the group if you message me your email address but I think she will still have to approve it.


----------



## SisterRose

Hey! Yeah, I started the group  I know I added a few people about a week ago from emails they sent me that never accepted the invitation. Just looked through my messages and I know that I definitely invited you to the group newlywed! when I tried to add you again a minute ago it says "the person you are trying to invite was already invited to the group" :shrug:

I remember Vickyandchick saying she'd messaged about joining the group but I never recieved a message with her email, so if you're still up for joining vicky just let me know and I'll add you!! and anyone else who still wants to join :)

congrats krippy!! I alaso never recieved a message on here with your details for the FB group x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, Krippy!! : )


----------



## sprite30

Yay! Kiki congrats on water breaking, good luck laboring,

Congrats Krippy on a healthy baby girl. Sorry to hear about you not getting your vbac but that's ok a healthy baby is more important.


----------



## kiki28

Well contractions are now between 7-8 minutes apart and waters are still leaking! Still at home at the minute but contractions are more intense than they were so it's all good news :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm so impressed you're feeling like getting on here and updating, kiki!! FXd everything moves quickly and smoothly! : )


----------



## ttclou25

hope its all going well Kiki :flower::flower:


----------



## ToughhGal

Baby girl was born 1:02 a.m. Thursday morning. I was scheduled to have an induction that same day but she had other plans!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, toughgal! : )


----------



## newlywed2013

SisterRose said:


> Hey! Yeah, I started the group  I know I added a few people about a week ago from emails they sent me that never accepted the invitation. Just looked through my messages and I know that I definitely invited you to the group newlywed! when I tried to add you again a minute ago it says "the person you are trying to invite was already invited to the group" :shrug:
> 
> I remember Vickyandchick saying she'd messaged about joining the group but I never recieved a message with her email, so if you're still up for joining vicky just let me know and I'll add you!! and anyone else who still wants to join :)
> 
> congrats krippy!! I alaso never recieved a message on here with your details for the FB group x

Weird, i never got a notification or email or anything


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats toughgal


----------



## staceymxxx

Aw congrats to new mammmas! xx


----------



## newlywed2013

Ah i found the email!


----------



## Laelani

Congrats to all the new mommies! 

I will message you SisterRose about the FB group.


----------



## Elsa50501

newlywed2013 said:


> SisterRose said:
> 
> 
> Hey! Yeah, I started the group  I know I added a few people about a week ago from emails they sent me that never accepted the invitation. Just looked through my messages and I know that I definitely invited you to the group newlywed! when I tried to add you again a minute ago it says "the person you are trying to invite was already invited to the group" :shrug:
> 
> I remember Vickyandchick saying she'd messaged about joining the group but I never recieved a message with her email, so if you're still up for joining vicky just let me know and I'll add you!! and anyone else who still wants to join :)
> 
> congrats krippy!! I alaso never recieved a message on here with your details for the FB group x
> 
> Weird, i never got a notification or email or anythingClick to expand...

I got your message on here saying you added me as well but never got the group invite on FB either. Technology can be buggy


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats toughgal!


----------



## StarBrites

Laelani said:


> Congrats to all the new mommies!
> 
> I will message you SisterRose about the FB group.

May I have the FB group link too?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations krippy, toughgal and any others I may have missed


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats to all the new mommy's!

Here's some pictures of my beautiful baby boy! 

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/20141023_124642_zpsf4f92392.jpg

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/IMG_0056_zpsb7f6421d.jpg


I am so completely in love with this baby! I can't get over how adorable he is, I never want to put him down!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mushy, how sweet!!!! LOVE the little bowtie onesie lol!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations krippy and toughgal!!!:dance:

Mushy he is gorgeous, congratulations again:flower:

SisterRose- that will be my stupid phone not sending pm's, I'll try again now :)

Logan was awake from 12 till half 11 yesterday and was just feeding constantly, he was so overtired but was so windy that he just couldn't sleep:nope: I felt awful that I couldn't make my baby boy feel better:cry:


----------



## ljo1984

Vicky, totally sympathise!! Isabelle is awake loads! And she'll nod off for all of 10-15 mins. When she's awake she's 9 out of 10 times quite grumpy and crying, which I'm wondering if it's wind related too, also spits up loooooads and always wants a boob in her face lol. It's so draining at times! Ended up co sleeping pretty much most the night just so I could get a bit more sleep and she loves it in the bath with me too I just hold the back of her head and let her body float, supposed to remind them of been in utero when in a deep bath and she does seem really chilled in there!


----------



## rachmumtobe

Mushymilkfor2 he is adorable :) 

Could I also had the fb link please x


----------



## vickyandchick

ljo1984 said:


> Vicky, totally sympathise!! Isabelle is awake loads! And she'll nod off for all of 10-15 mins. When she's awake she's 9 out of 10 times quite grumpy and crying, which I'm wondering if it's wind related too, also spits up loooooads and always wants a boob in her face lol. It's so draining at times! Ended up co sleeping pretty much most the night just so I could get a bit more sleep and she loves it in the bath with me too I just hold the back of her head and let her body float, supposed to remind them of been in utero when in a deep bath and she does seem really chilled in there!

It was so unlike him, normally he's so content and naps for 2-3 hours in the day but he just wanted to be attached to my boob constantly. MIL kept trying to wind him and I was like no he still wants feeding:dohh:
Logan loves floating in the bath too, he just looks around as if to say 'mum, what is going on':haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Just had a look on here (it's a really good site, used it a lot last time) about growth spurt times and there is one between 2-3 weeks so maybe that's why we have grumpy boob babies at the moment lol. Hopefully in a day or two they'll chill out again.

https://kellymom.com/bf/normal/growth-spurts/


----------



## AshleyLK

Our little Ava Kate was born yesterday Oct 24 at 7:24 AM, weighing 7 lbs 15 ozs via planned c-section. She is perfect in every way!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats ashley! Beautiful mom and baby picture!


----------



## SisterRose

StarBrites said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new mommies!
> 
> I will message you SisterRose about the FB group.
> 
> May I have the FB group link too?Click to expand...

Message me your email, and I will add you in! I don't think you'd see anything via link as its a secret group x


----------



## StarBrites

Here is little Ellie today :) She will be 1 month tomorrow! Time is flying.
 



Attached Files:







eee.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## busytulip

StarBrites-she is beautiful

Mushy- he is SO stinkin' adorable

Ashley-congrats! hope that recovery is going well

Congratulations to any others I may have missed!


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Sorry I haven't been very active in this group. It's so hard to keep up with all of the posts! I thought I would give an update since I was added to the first page back when we all got our BFP's :) Would like to try and keep up with this thread now that many of our babies are here and we will have so many questions, concerns, and like to keep up with updates with all of Scarlett's birth buddies! If anyone has started a facebook group, if it is ok, I would love to join... SO much easier to keep up with than on here. I'm on other birth groups on Facebook from my other daughters births, so I can only hope to join one for my last little one. :kiss: anyone can add me if you'd like :) 

https://www.facebook.com/katie.boesch

So anywho, here is the birth story from what I can remember. Once they come Into the world it all becomes foggy.

Monday I went in to my 39+6 doctors appointment. To be informed I would be induced that night due to medical concerns and the only opening they had for the week. Was shocked, swallowed my fear and headed in at 6:30 p.m.

Got there, with my two girls and husband. They had hoped to be there for the birth, but they didn't give my first dose of cervadil until 9 p.m. By 8 p.m. it was past my girls bed time, so I told them to get home and get some rest. I would call when things moved closer to delivery time. 

30 minutes after receiving cervadil, babies heart rate kept rising, so they put me on oxygen and had me lay on my side, which helped. By 10:30 the contractions were getting a bit uncomfortable. 

By 11 p.m. I had dilated to 4 cms and informed them ahead of time I would be needing an epidural... Sorry I'm big wuss... I tried going up medicated with my first and that was pure torture to me lol... So I knew my pain tolerance wouldn't be able to handle it. Last time it took 10 hours for them to get the anesthesiologist... Wasn't risking that again. 

By 1 a.m., after they gave me a liter of water, gave me the epidural. By this time contractions were coming hard. It was so difficult sitting through the contractions as he prepped the needle and insertion site. I jumped the first time he put it, because my waters were breaking as I sat there waiting for the epi, I wasn't paying attention. He got mad of course... And had to reinsert. Glad I didn't paralyze myself. :wacko:

The epi wasn't working at first... It took a good 30 minutes for it to start working. By then I was a 6-7 cm dilated. Once it started working they let me rest for a good hour and a half. By 3 am I was an 8 cm and my OB was called, came in and said I was ready to push.

By now me epidural was working too well... I couldn't feel a thing, didn't know if I was even pushing or not.baby wasn't budging. After 30 minutes they realized baby was sunny side up. They left the room and the nurse worked with me to turn her. After some work baby turned. Once my OB came back in it only took two pushes and little Scarlett arrived at 4:32 am, weighing 7 lbs 14.8 oz on October 14 2014. :)

Here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats Ashley and sour skittle!! Beautiful pics!! : )


----------



## SisterRose

congrats everyone!

sour skittle - i made a facebook group, ill send you a friend request now and add you in


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Thank you SisterRose!! :flower:


----------



## newlywed2013

Pros and cons of cosleeping? Emmie usually goes 3 hours between feedings and right now she is napping up against me and is at 5 hours and counting!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats to the new mamas!!! :) will update the list shortly. Been away at inlaws with no internet access until today. Horrible having no Internet! 

Newlywed-I co-slept with dd1. It was the only way I got a good nights sleep as she continually fed! The pros for me were we slept better, the cons were worrying I'd roll onto her (never did though)


----------



## newlywed2013

I am afraid she will always want to sleep with me and i won't be able to break her of it


----------



## ljo1984

Argh I read something sbout co sleeping recently on fb but can't find it now! It says the way you lay when co sleeping instinctively protects your baby! The laying on side with arm up and around the baby and drawing your legs up stops you rolling and anyone rolling from opposite side. Also you never go into a deep sleep again instinctively your always aware your baby's there next to you. 
I've co slept with all 3, my first is still in bed with us :-/ second will go to sleep with me then I put her in her bed and will stay there. Isabelle I'll co sleep with if I'm knackard from a long night with her otherwise I can stay away and put her back in her basket. I have a co sleeping crib I'll put up in next few weeks when she's a bit bigger.


----------



## sprite30

Re: co sleeping I feel like the biggest hypocrite. When my sil had her son 2 years ago I gave her the hardest time about having baby is bed with her and we bought the cutest bassinet with every intentions of using it and it actually scares the crap out of me. It's too low so it kills my back to reach I to and then when she's in it I can't see her. We have a king sized bed and put her in between us right from the day we were home from the hospital. The one night I did us the bassinet I was jumping up at every single little sound. I actually sleep better with her in bed with me. I know I know it's bad but whatever being sleep deprived is bad too. I'm not breastfeeding but I see a lot of things only saying co sleeping is better when breastfeeding. 

We bough a pack n play style bassinet this week and I started using it downstairs for her to nap in and the goal is to bring it upstairs and start using that instead of co sleeping but honestly I'm in no rush


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I have been partially co-sleeping for two nights. My little boy has quite the appetite and had been cluster feeding like crazy! And for some reason if he's asleep and I move him to his pack n play to sleep he instantly wakes up. I found if he sleeps for about half an hour next to me he does better. It usually ends up being longer because I fall asleep. I'm not worried about it at all and it's better for all of us!

Also yoyo for my baby you didn't put the date? Don't know if you just didn't know it but it's October 20 and I wad 41 + 1 weeks.


----------



## ljo1984

^^ that's what Isabelle does at times. She'll be fast asleep as soon as her body touches the basket her eyes are straight open lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

As much as I want to co sleep as I'm sooooooo tired I just can't do it while he's this tiny. I'm just too nervous. (Even though I've read many articles saying how safe it is if done correctly.) The only co-sleeping I did with ds1 was for the odd nap but not until he was 3 months +.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

ljo1984 said:


> ^^ that's what Isabelle does at times. She'll be fast asleep as soon as her body touches the basket her eyes are straight open lol.

The little stinkers!


----------



## newlywed2013

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ that's what Isabelle does at times. She'll be fast asleep as soon as her body touches the basket her eyes are straight open lol.
> 
> The little stinkers!Click to expand...

Some nights mine does this, other nights I can put her in the bassinet wide awake and she will put herself to sleep


----------



## zephyr

I co slept with all 6 of mine. 
The twins still Co sleep and for that reason I tried putting Annabelle down but I was so exhausted I was nodding off while sitting during feeds and I was afraid id drop her or nod off onto her. I woke up once with my forehead on hers and I felt that it was far more unsafe for me to continue that way and im currently sleeping in a seperate bed with her and hubby is sleeping with the twins. 
We are going to work on moving the twins into big beds and then I will return to our bed with Annabelle. 

I think as long as it is done safely it is fine! But I'm super paranoid, I'll sleep with the covers at my waist and position myself so I can't roll etc.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> Congrats to the new mamas!!! :) will update the list shortly. Been away at inlaws with no internet access until today. Horrible having no Internet!
> 
> Newlywed-I co-slept with dd1. It was the only way I got a good nights sleep as she continually fed! The pros for me were we slept better, the cons were worrying I'd roll onto her (never did though)

Hey, yoyo, no biggie at all, but my little guy was born 10/18. He's number 41! : ) I posted somewhere around the 19th, but no pics or anything yet, so it was easy to overlook. : )

I hope everyone is doing well!! : )


----------



## Laelani

Re Co Sleeping: Carson still has mucus that is passing through and will sometimes make choking sounds in his sleep and need to be sitting up and sometimes needs his nose cleared out before laying down again. I have been putting him in bed with us off and on for a few weeks and so far that's good but I have noticed that now he won't fall asleep if he's not touching myself or OH, even during the day. So I'm not sure how much longer I'll continue with the co sleeping, probably only on the nights his breathing isn't the best.


----------



## Yo_Yo

SoBlessedMama said:


> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mamas!!! :) will update the list shortly. Been away at inlaws with no internet access until today. Horrible having no Internet!
> 
> Newlywed-I co-slept with dd1. It was the only way I got a good nights sleep as she continually fed! The pros for me were we slept better, the cons were worrying I'd roll onto her (never did though)
> 
> Hey, yoyo, no biggie at all, but my little guy was born 10/18. He's number 41! : ) I posted somewhere around the 19th, but no pics or anything yet, so it was easy to overlook. : )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!! : )Click to expand...

Congratulations!! :)

Will add you to the list now-so sorry I must have missed your post :flower:


----------



## Baby3onboard

Well, just thought I'd take a minute while baby boy is resting to post an update. Joshua will be 6 weeks old tomorrow and seems to be growing more and more each day. His cheeks are starting to get chubby cheeks! Doctor started him on medicine for silent reflux and that seems to be doing well. He's still having issues with gas, but I think that's just normal at this point. The only problem we have is he's not very content and doesn't sleep very well. Even during the day, and no matter where we put him to sleep, he moves a lot and just doesn't sleep. Last night I was up about every hour or so. He didn't always want to eat, but most of the time he did. It's exhausting. I try to lay down some during the day when he's asleep, but he's not content then either and I end up waking up not long after I lay down. I was really hoping to get some good sleep here soon, but now I'm seriously doubting it. Oh well, he's worth it... and one day I guess I'll sleep again! Glad everyone seems to be doing well. Are we almost finished having babies? Sisterrose, I sent you a message about joining the facebook group. I'll be watching for the email.


----------



## vickyandchick

42 babies born! I can't believe it!!
It's gone so fast, I wish I could go back and relive some of it but I'm so glad my baby boy is finally here:cloud9:

I'm too scared to co-sleep as I'm such a deep sleeper and I have to be wrapped in my duvet to sleep so it's not really possible. Thankfully he sleeps extremely well in his moses basket although sometimes the minute I tuck his blankets in he snaps wide awake- the little stinker:haha:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yo_Yo said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo_Yo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mamas!!! :) will update the list shortly. Been away at inlaws with no internet access until today. Horrible having no Internet!
> 
> Newlywed-I co-slept with dd1. It was the only way I got a good nights sleep as she continually fed! The pros for me were we slept better, the cons were worrying I'd roll onto her (never did though)
> 
> Hey, yoyo, no biggie at all, but my little guy was born 10/18. He's number 41! : ) I posted somewhere around the 19th, but no pics or anything yet, so it was easy to overlook. : )
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!! : )Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!! :)
> 
> Will add you to the list now-so sorry I must have missed your post :flower:Click to expand...

SO not a big deal : ) I just still get excited every time I see our number go up!! : ) Thank you!


----------



## rbourre

My son is 17 days old and I weighed myself and lost 20 pounds. So happy with that since I only gained 4 while pregnant. My stomach has changed shape a lot though and my jeans are kind of tight in the waist. I'm hoping to keep losing weight now.


----------



## kiki28

Baby Ethan was born on Saturday 25th October at 16.40 weighing 6lb 8oz! He was born via emergency c-section after a 37 hour labour! We are both still in hospital he is under the NICU as he had a sky high temperature! Hopefully he will be off the antibiotics in the next couple of days :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, kiki!! Praying your little guy stays healthy and gets to go home soon. : )


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Kiki!! Thinking of you and your LO as you both recover


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats kiki! Good luck to you and your baby!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats kiki, hope he recovers quickly and you get to go home soon! 

anyone else still having problems with blood pressure after delivery? I'm 3 weeks pp today and my blood pressure is still really high, higher even than in pregnancy. It was 156/100 last week, i didn't dare even look yesterday but Dr said its high :( in starting to get really worried / concerned and my anxiety has gotten awful the last week im having panic attacks about dying and my oh has to convince me at least once a day that in not going to die. Really getting me down. :( i think its psychologically affected me that much that i feel like in going to pass out/hyperventilate when they put the cuff on so im not sure its sending it higher at the dr's office than at home.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sister rose, I'm so sorry you're dealing with that!! I'm sure the panic attacks send BP shooting up, and that it wouldn't really read like that all the time. Have you talked to your doctor about the anxiety and panic attacks? I'm so sorry--that is an awful lot to deal with at any time, but especially on top of caring for a newborn! I hope you can get some help/relief and feel better soon!


----------



## rbourre

SisterRose said:


> Congrats kiki, hope he recovers quickly and you get to go home soon!
> 
> anyone else still having problems with blood pressure after delivery? I'm 3 weeks pp today and my blood pressure is still really high, higher even than in pregnancy. It was 156/100 last week, i didn't dare even look yesterday but Dr said its high :( in starting to get really worried / concerned and my anxiety has gotten awful the last week im having panic attacks about dying and my oh has to convince me at least once a day that in not going to die. Really getting me down. :( i think its psychologically affected me that much that i feel like in going to pass out/hyperventilate when they put the cuff on so im not sure its sending it higher at the dr's office than at home.

Mine was 156/112 last week at the doctors. He put me on 30 mg of Nifedipine a day and it's been right around 120/80 now. Same thing happened after my daughter was born and I was on the same dosage of Nifedipine until I got pregnant this time. My BP was perfect almost my whole pregnancy so I was really hoping it would be different this time.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats Kiki and all the other new mummies! 

Sisterrose - I've also been dealing with high blood pressure postpartum. Mine went up to 166/106 after the birth and I've been taking 8 doses of labetalol per day plus 2 tablets of nifedepine per day. I had daily checks for 2 weeks and it was constantly high but today it went down to 123/82. I came off the labetalol a couple of days ago (I'm now 4 weeks PP) but they're keeping me on nifedepine for another month. I know what you mean - as I was having daily checks and it was always high I started getting so anxious about them which can't have helped. This was made worse as I was re admitted to hospital on day 6 and I had that hanging over my head. I hope it settles down for you and it's good they're looking into it.


----------



## sprite30

I should probably post this in the formula feeding section but I don't really know anyone there and I feel like I'd probably get a better response here. Dd was feeding 1.5 -2 oz every 3 hours for the last week. Until today she's just horribly fussy and I am having one heck of a time burping her. She's been demanding food after just 2 hours and even after she downs the 2 ozs she seems like she's wanting more because when I sit her up to burp her she cries right away. I said to dh ..how can you burp a baby if she's crying ? Obviously I'm a FTM. So I got on google and pretty much everything sayings 2.5-3 oz is ok at 2 weeks old and she should be eating 6-8 times a day. Is that accurate? I'm nervous about bumping her up but if tomorrow goes as rough as today did then I will have no choice., I think


----------



## SoBlessedMama

sprite30 said:


> I should probably post this in the formula feeding section but I don't really know anyone there and I feel like I'd probably get a better response here. Dd was feeding 1.5 -2 oz every 3 hours for the last week. Until today she's just horribly fussy and I am having one heck of a time burping her. She's been demanding food after just 2 hours and even after she downs the 2 ozs she seems like she's wanting more because when I sit her up to burp her she cries right away. I said to dh ..how can you burp a baby if she's crying ? Obviously I'm a FTM. So I got on google and pretty much everything sayings 2.5-3 oz is ok at 2 weeks old and she should be eating 6-8 times a day. Is that accurate? I'm nervous about bumping her up but if tomorrow goes as rough as today did then I will have no choice., I think

Our little guy is 11 days old today, and he eats 2-3 oz every 3 hours or so. I think you'd be just fine to bump her up a bit. : ) I'd just go off of what she seems to need. If she gets full before finishing the bottle, she will let you know. It sounds like you're doing a great job--try not to stress too much about it. : )


----------



## CharmedKirsty

All I know is those leaflet/book/notes I have got from the hospital say if your baby is hungry feed them.


----------



## lauraemily17

sprite30 said:


> I should probably post this in the formula feeding section but I don't really know anyone there and I feel like I'd probably get a better response here. Dd was feeding 1.5 -2 oz every 3 hours for the last week. Until today she's just horribly fussy and I am having one heck of a time burping her. She's been demanding food after just 2 hours and even after she downs the 2 ozs she seems like she's wanting more because when I sit her up to burp her she cries right away. I said to dh ..how can you burp a baby if she's crying ? Obviously I'm a FTM. So I got on google and pretty much everything sayings 2.5-3 oz is ok at 2 weeks old and she should be eating 6-8 times a day. Is that accurate? I'm nervous about bumping her up but if tomorrow goes as rough as today did then I will have no choice., I think

When the baby is finishing the bottle add another ounce so there's more if they need it. I read that somewhere & it worked really well when i was ff ds1. Don't get too hung up on how much it says she should be eating. Babies, like adults, have different appetites.


----------



## ljo1984

I'd say follow your baby rather than what Internet or box says, it's only a rough guid and every baby is different  if you up the amount and it's not all taken then no biggie and maybe she just wants food more often than needing more per feed. X


----------



## sprite30

We attempted to bump her up but she wouldn't take anymore then 2.5 ounces but she did get come good sleep afterwards. The two feeds after she only took 2 ounces and now this morning she took the 2.5 oz again like she really needed it so I'll be interested to see if she's hungry after 2 hours again or if she can make it alittle longer now. It seems like she's super tired and she's fighting sleep right now. She's been sleeping 4 hour stretches at night for the last two nights ....finally but during the day she seems overtired and fussy. 

This is so weird to me...being a FTM I feel like I'm just guessing and hoping it works out. I feel bad but dh seems to think any baby is trial and error whether yours a FTM or have 6 but I don't know.


----------



## Laelani

sprite30 said:


> I should probably post this in the formula feeding section but I don't really know anyone there and I feel like I'd probably get a better response here. Dd was feeding 1.5 -2 oz every 3 hours for the last week. Until today she's just horribly fussy and I am having one heck of a time burping her. She's been demanding food after just 2 hours and even after she downs the 2 ozs she seems like she's wanting more because when I sit her up to burp her she cries right away. I said to dh ..how can you burp a baby if she's crying ? Obviously I'm a FTM. So I got on google and pretty much everything sayings 2.5-3 oz is ok at 2 weeks old and she should be eating 6-8 times a day. Is that accurate? I'm nervous about bumping her up but if tomorrow goes as rough as today did then I will have no choice., I think

At 2 weeks old DS was doing the same thing. By the time he was 3 weeks old he was at 4oz a feeding about 6 times a day as this is what his doctor told us to do because he's clearly not getting enough from 2-3oz. He's a very hard burper and sometimes won't burp until the end of his feeding because he just wants to eat.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

sprite30 said:


> We attempted to bump her up but she wouldn't take anymore then 2.5 ounces but she did get come good sleep afterwards. The two feeds after she only took 2 ounces and now this morning she took the 2.5 oz again like she really needed it so I'll be interested to see if she's hungry after 2 hours again or if she can make it alittle longer now. It seems like she's super tired and she's fighting sleep right now. She's been sleeping 4 hour stretches at night for the last two nights ....finally but during the day she seems overtired and fussy.
> 
> This is so weird to me...being a FTM I feel like I'm just guessing and hoping it works out. I feel bad but dh seems to think any baby is trial and error whether yours a FTM or have 6 but I don't know.

Sprite, you're doing great--it sounds like you're right on track, and just the fact that you're open to opinions and asking for advice means you're really trying to do the best job you can. SO much of being a parent really IS trial and error lol. You're not going to make any catastrophic mistakes--she is going to be fine. Trust your instincts, and listen to your baby. : ) The way you handled the formula adjustment, and the way you're paying such close attention to her habits is perfect. You're going to make it just fine! : )


----------



## sprite30

Thank you so much soblessed, I really needed a pep talk. And it actually brought tears to my eyes lol these dang hormones lol. 

She's sleeping peacefully right now so I'm hoping that it's just more formula she was calling for, guess well see in a couple hours. 

Sometimes you have to just get off the internet and test it out. Thanks to all for the comments I'll let you know how it pans out.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I get the hormonal thing sprite. My mum phoned me and all I managed was hello before crying.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hormones are the worst lol--I have cried no less than 20 times in the past week. I just have to keep telling myself it is temporary, and eventually we will all feel normal again!! (Right?) ; )


----------



## Jcliff

Anyone else Having a rough time with baby #2? I have a very busy/naughty toddler daughter and the new baby. Dad works a lot so I'm alone most of the day. I'm finding this verryyy hard ':(


----------



## lauraemily17

Yep. My DH is still off work & we're both finding it hard, I'm dreading him going back next week! 

Splitting my time between the two is a lot harder than I thought it would be and ds1 behaviour since his brothers arrival has been a lot worse than I anticipated! That said the past 2 days has been better, we've been out doing things ds1 enjoys like soft play.


----------



## zephyr

My twins played up really terrible the first week hubby was at work. This week has gone better. They are still being monkeys but the more I get back into our normal routine the better they are becoming. We had a pretty strict schedule before baby arrived which got turned upside down completely and they didn't cope well. 
They both know I only have one arm for baby and one arm for them so they have been taking advantage of that lol and have learnt new tricks to open doors and have been saying things like "quick run!" But it is getting slowly better.


----------



## Laelani

For those with LO's that are a little older when did you start introducing things like fruit and veggies and rice cereal? I was given some jarred organic fruit and I'm my sure when I can give it to my DS because it just says beginner up to 6 months on it. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## zephyr

Normally they say not to introduce solids until 6 months.
It used to be 4 months so my babies before the twins started solids at 4 months but here they changed it to 6 months even though all the baby food companies still sell for 4 months and over :p


----------



## Laelani

zephyr said:


> Normally they say not to introduce solids until 6 months.
> It used to be 4 months so my babies before the twins started solids at 4 months but here they changed it to 6 months even though all the baby food companies still sell for 4 months and over :p

Yeah I've been getting mixed reviews. My best friend had her first one on jarred baby food (single items veggies and fruit no meat) at 3 months and the second one was 2 months old and she gave it to him. She said she only gave it to them every couple days until they were 4-5 months old. Then I have been told that absolutely nothing until 6 months. So I dunno there's so many different cases and options it's hard to know what to do. I will probably mention it to my doctor when I go for my appointment in a couple weeks.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> Anyone else Having a rough time with baby #2? I have a very busy/naughty toddler daughter and the new baby. Dad works a lot so I'm alone most of the day. I'm finding this verryyy hard ':(

I feel you!! DH has been awesome at helping when he is home, and my 4 year old is actually an enormous help, and I'm still overwhelmed. (Love it, but overwhelmed.) 
DH is a football coach, and we are in the middle of football season here. I dread Thursday and Friday nights because he doesn't get home until 1 or 2 in the morning due to traveling for games. During the day I feel pretty good about things (although literally nothing has been cleaned since I came home from the hospital) but bedtime is what gets me in over my head. It is much harder to get two kids through a bath, PJs, and in bed at bedtime. I swear I start an hour early just to finish close to bedtime lol.

I just keep having to remind myself that it felt just as overwhelming with 1 at first, too. It definitely gives me an even greater sense of respect for people with larger families. My sister has 4 kids, and I have no idea how she does it.


----------



## lauraemily17

Laelani said:


> For those with LO's that are a little older when did you start introducing things like fruit and veggies and rice cereal? I was given some jarred organic fruit and I'm my sure when I can give it to my DS because it just says beginner up to 6 months on it. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks!

The official guidelines are 6 months however it is safe to start weaning from as early as 4 months (never earlier) as long as the baby is showing the right weaning cues (sitting up well, watching you eat, there's some others that I can't quite remember.) depending on when you wean you need to be cautious as to how quickly you introduce food. If you wait until 6 months you can pretty much give them whatever you want straight away but at 4 months you should introduce 1 thing at a time and wait at least a few days to see if there's any reaction to it. 

I loved weaning ds1. We started at just 18 weeks as he showed all the cues. He took to it straight away, he loves his food, eats pretty much everything!


----------



## ljo1984

They have a growth spurt at 2 weeks sprite so could possibly be that making her want little and often.

They don't recomend weaning under 4 month here, I personally wait till 6 (have done with other 2 and will do this time too) so their gut have more time to become mature and to handle foods. Gonna do baby led weaning for second time too. Very messy but more fun


----------



## rbourre

Jcliff said:


> Anyone else Having a rough time with baby #2? I have a very busy/naughty toddler daughter and the new baby. Dad works a lot so I'm alone most of the day. I'm finding this verryyy hard ':(

Yes, I am. It was a lot harder while I was exclusively breast feeding as baby wanted to be eating constantly and my daughter would be running around the house. I'm alone from the time we get up in the morning until 5:30 pm. I've started giving formula because my son was crying, screaming constantly and projectile vomiting. I think I have an oversupply and forceful let down and he was getting too much too fast. He keeps the formula down perfectly fine. I'm still breastfeeding but I pump a bit first so he doesn't get too much. I haven't decided yet if we are going to just formula feed.


----------



## SisterRose

I actually found #2 more of a shock to the system than #3. A lot of people told me that going from one to two was the hardest transition but I didnt really believe it!! Jack is awake most of the night and likes to be fed A LOT. I knew it'd be challenging to breast feed him as I have my 4 year old who is so demanding and my 12month old to look after also, my last baby wanted to breast feed constantly too and I know how awful it is to be stuck feeding a baby constatly while your other child plays up and needs attention. I did 8 weeks with baby no.2 before I moved to forumla and considered that an achievement to be honest.

This time I combi fed from day 3 - managed to continue breast feeding up until about 2 days ago, now my supply is so low i barely get an ounce but still pumping once a day. I don't beat myself up about it, I did best I could and I wouldnt be able to cope with my other children, look after our house or be able to take my daughter to nursery or even get a wink of sleep on top if i was solely breast feeding. Some times you just have to do what is best all around, an unhappy and stressed mummy is no good for anybody! 

Other than that, im finding 3 kids busy, busy, busy!! its 9pm and i havent stopped yet, finished getting some halloween stuff ready now to go and bath jack and prepare for another night of feeds :-o lol. x


----------



## Lilahbear

Hi there. I was wondering if it would be possible to join the Facebook page. I haven't posted much here, but I'm on Facebook alot more and would really appreciate belonging to a group whose babies are the same age as my wee man.


----------



## sprite30

Thanks for the advise on the formula ladies. Were doing 2.5 ounces every 3ish hours. Sometimes it's alittle sooner then 3 and sometimes she can go 4 hours without fussing a bit so I'm just worrying more about her ques rather then the clock.

I took the steri strips off my incision today, I wasn't having any issues with them but the doc said to remove after 7-10 days well it's been 15 days so I figured I better take them off and now my incision itches like crazy. Kind of wish I kept them on now lol

Sorry to hear your having a rough time with #2 jcliff and I am sure them being so close in age doesn't help at all. Speaking of age difference I remembered awhile ago that I wanted to ask you how your csection went and how having them close so close together panned out. Dh and I aren't going on any type of birth control and think well start with iui's again after 6 months? Or do you think that's too close?


----------



## ljo1984

SisterRose said:


> I actually found #2 more of a shock to the system than #3. A lot of people told me that going from one to two was the hardest transition but I didnt really believe it!! Jack is awake most of the night and likes to be fed A LOT. I knew it'd be challenging to breast feed him as I have my 4 year old who is so demanding and my 12month old to look after also, my last baby wanted to breast feed constantly too and I know how awful it is to be stuck feeding a baby constatly while your other child plays up and needs attention. I did 8 weeks with baby no.2 before I moved to forumla and considered that an achievement to be honest.
> 
> This time I combi fed from day 3 - managed to continue breast feeding up until about 2 days ago, now my supply is so low i barely get an ounce but still pumping once a day. I don't beat myself up about it, I did best I could and I wouldnt be able to cope with my other children, look after our house or be able to take my daughter to nursery or even get a wink of sleep on top if i was solely breast feeding. Some times you just have to do what is best all around, an unhappy and stressed mummy is no good for anybody!
> 
> Other than that, im finding 3 kids busy, busy, busy!! its 9pm and i havent stopped yet, finished getting some halloween stuff ready now to go and bath jack and prepare for another night of feeds :-o lol. x


Totally agree that 2-3 has been a lot less of a shock than 1-2, someone said that to me just before she was born though that number 3 was an easy transition n I didn't believe them after how mental I found it going from 1-2 lol.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Sprite, my incision is itching like crazy, too!! I assume it is just skin pulling as it heals. I'm worried about scratching at it in my sleep, so I slather it with antibiotic ointment before I go to bed lol. I would love to put some itch medicine on it, but I'd be too scared at this point. It looks like it is all closed up (my steri strips all came off in the shower by a week or so) but I'd still be afraid to put anything other than antibiotics on it. 

I really can't remember itching with my first section, but I had staples that time, and this time I have dissolvable stitches. Someone on another thread said the stitches can cause itching as they dissolve. 

Anyway, I hope it doesn't get too bad for any of us lol! : )

I hope everyone is going well!! I wonder how many we still have waiting on babies?


----------



## sprite30

SoBlessedMama said:


> Sprite, my incision is itching like crazy, too!! I assume it is just skin pulling as it heals. I'm worried about scratching at it in my sleep, so I slather it with antibiotic ointment before I go to bed lol. I would love to put some itch medicine on it, but I'd be too scared at this point. It looks like it is all closed up (my steri strips all came off in the shower by a week or so) but I'd still be afraid to put anything other than antibiotics on it.
> 
> I really can't remember itching with my first section, but I had staples that time, and this time I have dissolvable stitches. Someone on another thread said the stitches can cause itching as they dissolve.
> 
> Anyway, I hope it doesn't get too bad for any of us lol! : )
> 
> I hope everyone is going well!! I wonder how many we still have waiting on babies?

Same here, I'm pretty sure it's all healed closed but I don't want to put anything on it at this point. I remember when I had a cyst removed from my back the plastic surgeon said I could put on mederma and message the scar tissue at 2 weeks but I wouldn't dare do that yet because it's a much more sensitive area.

The itchiness was much worst last night so I'm dealing with it today. I just had to take the strips off tho they were hanging on by a thread so it was either take them off now or have them fall off at the worst possible time. 

On a side note, has anyone got there AF back yet? I'm having horrible cramps just on my right side like ovulation so I betcha any money I'm gonna get af in 2 weeks from now.


----------



## ljo1984

Noooooooo boooo to AF!!! With my last two it came back at 7 month due to bf so hoping for same again. I'm almost 4week pp and still having tiny gushes every day or two. Mentioned it to mw on mon and she said it was fine so just waiting it out.


----------



## busytulip

Just wanted to pop in and wish all you U.S. ladies a Happy Halloween!!! :witch:

Sorry that I haven't participated much, just felt kind of awkward as many of you had your little ones some time ago and I'm still waiting. I think my baby has decided to hold out until November.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm sorry your still waiting tulip. I hope baby comes soon.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Busy, your little one will be here soon!! In the mean time, I am SO excited for you, and still in awe of what an amazing multi-tasker you are! : ) Happy Halloween!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Bustulip - fingers crossed you're not waiting too long for your little one to arrive. Although I've had my baby I still check in and am interested to hear how people are getting on so please do continue to post updates!


----------



## Elsa50501

busytulip said:


> Just wanted to pop in and wish all you U.S. ladies a Happy Halloween!!! :witch:
> 
> Sorry that I haven't participated much, just felt kind of awkward as many of you had your little ones some time ago and I'm still waiting. I think my baby has decided to hold out until November.

Good luck busytulip :) hope it happens for you soon !


----------



## Jcliff

Here is Michael in his halloween costume! well, Halloween Pjs! :) Hope everyone had a fun night!
 



Attached Files:







Mikey Halloween.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SoBlessedMama

So cute, Jcliff!! Our new little guy was a piece of candy corn lol. I attached a pic in my journal--I will have to try to remember to post one here tomorrow.


----------



## sprite30

Aww too cute jcliff.

We got professional pics taken today. Wish I could share them with you but dh doesn't want her photo on the internet :( ugh

I had a chance to babysit my nephew today he's 22 months old and omg was two kids HARD...everytime the baby cried he cried and everytime I picked her up he wanted to be held. He was so afraid of her last week and he just stared and backed away from her but today he was curious. I went to the kitchen to get a bottle together and as soon as I walked away he went and touched her face in awe. It was so adorable. Then I put her in the pack n play and was straightening up the kitchen and she started to cry and he ran back to the couch where her blanket was like "oh I'll get her" and when she wasn't there his poor little face was like omg where is she so he had to hunt her down and he pulled himself up on the pack n play to see down into it ....it was incredibly cute but boy I can only imagine if I turned my back for one minute what kind of trouble he could cause. He tried to steal her pacifier and he took it and when she cried he tried to give it back real quick but he couldn't get it in her mouth so he looked and me like omg I'm sorry. I lasted less then 3 hours and I had to call my dh to come home bc I couldn't deal. 2 babies crying at once is not fun lol


----------



## Krippy

This is our beautiful Remi Eileen. She is such a good baby, eats well and barely cries. I am tandem feeding and have so much milk because of that and I also encapsulated my placenta which has given me so much energy, it is amazing. Our 23 month old loves her but I am dreading my DH going back to work next week. It should be interesting, lol. Still recovering from our c-section but doing well. Struggling with the fact I didn't achieve my VBAC but I know after all of it it was worth it, no matter how she got here . Hope you all are well.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_135534196715038.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww sprite, your nephew sounds so cute. Two that close together would definitely be hard! My older little boy is 4, and there are days even that close is a struggle lol. I don't blame you for calling in reinforcements!


----------



## sprite30

Very cute Krippy....Oh boy . I can imagine recovering from a csection with a newborn and 23 mon old is hard. Even changing my nephews diaper was a task. I managed to get him to climb onto the couch by himself but geez just lifting his legs up hurt my tummy. 

We were gonna do another iui at 6 months pp but now I'm thinking 1 year+ is more realistic.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Krippy, she's beautiful!!! Look at that hair!!!!


----------



## newlywed2013

I think i am ovulating.. Grr. Not looking forward to the return of the witch =(


----------



## Jcliff

I still haven't gotten my period. I just stopped bleeding about a week ago ugh. Nursing can delay it for a while


----------



## vickyandchick

Krippy she is gorgeous!!

I've been having similar pains to what I used to get before my AF showed up, I'm not even 4 weeks pp yet and breastfeeding so I thought I'd have a bit longer- I am fuming:haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Krippy - She is just gorgeous! Did you ever get the invite to the FB group?

I also suspect that I'm about to/have ovulated. I've felt hormonal and like Im going to start a period, bloated and gross! With dd1 I got my period back 4 weeks PP :-( so I suspect it may be the same this time around. :-(


----------



## kel21

Hi everyone! Sorry it's been so long, my little man is so very demanding. He eats about every 1 1/2 to 2 hours most of the time, and does not like to be set down hardly at all! 

Hope everyone is doing well, is anyone still waiting? I had to skip about 30 pages or i would have never caught up! Lol

I would like to join the Facebook group but i don't remember who to send my info to.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

kel21 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry it's been so long, my little man is so very demanding. He eats about every 1 1/2 to 2 hours most of the time, and does not like to be set down hardly at all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, is anyone still waiting? I had to skip about 30 pages or i would have never caught up! Lol
> 
> I would like to join the Facebook group but i don't remember who to send my info to.

Sister rose but I think anyone in the group can invite you.


----------



## Elsa50501

kel21 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry it's been so long, my little man is so very demanding. He eats about every 1 1/2 to 2 hours most of the time, and does not like to be set down hardly at all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, is anyone still waiting? I had to skip about 30 pages or i would have never caught up! Lol
> 
> I would like to join the Facebook group but i don't remember who to send my info to.

Busytulip is still waiting to deliver.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone's ok? I'm sure there wil be some updates for me to add, sorry I've not been around. 

Caught flu and has been a terrible week trying to look after everyone whilst feeling really ill :-( lost 8lbs within a week from it too (not complaining now though :) )

So far the kids don't seem to have had it as bad as me and dh though, so that's good.

Will check through for updates :flower:


----------



## Elsa50501

Feel better yo-yo! 

I can't imagine being sick with a new LO. I'm always nervous these days if I even get a headache that it will turn into something more. New mom jitters I guess.


----------



## sprite30

Feel better soon yoyo. 

Dh started getting a running nose and a cough on Monday and I was soooo mad at him. I wouldn't let him hold the baby or help with her bottles or anything which made me even more mad bc it would have been nice to have his help but what can you do I'm just glad he didn't get me or baby sick. Then he wants to go grocery shopping and to another store last night and I spent a good hour telling him im not going and I'm not taking the baby out in this cold ..eventually he won and we all went but I was fuming...I told him never again he needs to learn to do some things on his own lol I doubt I'll win this one tho

I'm babysitting my nephew again today so this should be interesting. Baby is sleeping and he is glued to the tv at the moment so so far so good....if I come back later to vent don't be suprised lol

Is busy tulip the only left to deliver?


----------



## lauraemily17

Hope you feel better soon yo yo. Having the flu with a family to take care of must be awful. 

We've all got a cold at the minute and I'm finding that hard enough. The joys of having a toddler in child care means there is no hope of avoiding illnesses over the winter for us. For those with kids already, what is it with their colds that I have to catch every single one of them???!!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hope you feel better soon, YoYo!!


----------



## sprite30

Just created a fake facebook so I can try to join in. I hope you guys don't mind but my dh doesn't want me using my real information. Just sent sister rose a PM


----------



## Krippy

Can someone please add me to the facebook group? Pm me and I will send you my information.


----------



## rachmumtobe

I was due on the 27th but still waiting. Went for a sweep today but still nothing so booked in for induction on Saturday. In a way I hope he comes soon but I'm also full of cold and feel rubbish so feel like I need a few more days to get over it. Our 3 and a half year old is also bunged up so feeling really sorry for him at the mo x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FXd you and little guy both feel better before baby arrives, Rach!


----------



## busytulip

Rachmum-hope your family all feel better soon and that your LO decides to make an appearance before scheduled induction

My yellow bump turned pink at 11:35 this am (11/03). We have named her Jolie Brielle. She weighed 7 lbs 12oz and is 19 inches long. I will post more once we are home. She is beautiful and healthy, things could not have gone better.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats busytulip! Great news! 

Rachmumtobe - hope you feel better soon and your LO arrives when you're feeling stronger but before the induction. 

Yoyo - sorry to hear you've been so ill. Hope you feel better. Thank you so much for everything you've done on this forum, I really have appreciated being on it and youve been so efficient!!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaah busytulip! Congratulations! Hope everyone starts to feel better. My LO and DH were both sick with colds and luckily Remi and I have stayed healthy.


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats busytulip! Lover her name too. X

jack is 4 weeks old today, flying! X


----------



## ToughhGal

busytulip said:


> Rachmum-hope your family all feel better soon and that your LO decides to make an appearance before scheduled induction
> 
> My yellow bump turned pink at 11:35 this am (11/03). We have named her Jolie Brielle. She weighed 7 lbs 12oz and is 19 inches long. I will post more once we are home. She is beautiful and healthy, things could not have gone better.

Congrats hunn xx <3


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats busytulip! Can't wait for pictures of your jolie Jolie!

Rach: your LO will be here soon, hopefully sooner that later though! Hope you and your other LO feel better soon :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations busy tulip :)


----------



## Krippy

Good luck rachmumtobe... Can't wait to hear about your birth.


----------



## fides

rach, i hope baby comes before induction. :hugs:

congrats, busytulip!


----------



## SisterRose

Looking for some opinions

Im 4 weeks PP today, I did bleed red for almost 3 weeks but it started to end last week, and has been just browny old blood or barely anything. I haven't needed a pad in a week. Went to the toilet earlier and I'm bleeding bright red again, not heavy and no need for a pad. I'm wondering if this is PP bleeding starting again or could be the return of my period? It seems a little early...I have been a bit hormonal, bloated and had period symptoms the last week though :-/ I just hate all this postpartum crap, it really freaks me out! I don't like not knowing what is going on with my body and I worry in case it's not normal.


----------



## ToughhGal

Finally have time to upload a photo of my gorgeous girl! <3 It has been a rough week and a half tbh!
 



Attached Files:







Ribbet collage.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Krippy

How active have you been SisterRose? I have found in all 3 pregnancies my bleeding would slow down as I felt better so I started to do more and then it picked up again. Hope it eases and it isn't your period...


----------



## Krippy

She is precious Toughgal!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Yay, Busy!!! Congrats!! : )

Toughgal, she is PRECIOUS!!

Sister rose, I'm only about 2.5 weeks out from delivering, but I had the same thing happen. There were a couple of days where I had almost no bleeding, and then it went back to very heavy and bright red. I called and spoke with a L&D nurse, and she said it is very normal for it to slack off and pick up like that. (I was worried about blood clots since I had a c-section.) I know you're a bit further than me, but I still think it would probably be too early for it to be AF. Also, like Krippy said, too much activity can bring it back on as well. I hope it eases up soon, and isn't AF just yet!


----------



## sprite30

Krippy said:


> How active have you been SisterRose? I have found in all 3 pregnancies my bleeding would slow down as I felt better so I started to do more and then it picked up again. Hope it eases and it isn't your period...

I was going to ask the same thing. Could be Af could be pp bleeding picking up. Given it's 4 weeks pp for you I'm inclined to think it might be af. I had some ovulation pains last week so I'm fulling expecting af at 4 weeks pp :(


----------



## SisterRose

I got af 4 weeks pp after my first :( 

i have been active lately, but never get chance to sit down for 5mins anyway! X


----------



## kel21

SisterRose said:


> Looking for some opinions
> 
> Im 4 weeks PP today, I did bleed red for almost 3 weeks but it started to end last week, and has been just browny old blood or barely anything. I haven't needed a pad in a week. Went to the toilet earlier and I'm bleeding bright red again, not heavy and no need for a pad. I'm wondering if this is PP bleeding starting again or could be the return of my period? It seems a little early...I have been a bit hormonal, bloated and had period symptoms the last week though :-/ I just hate all this postpartum crap, it really freaks me out! I don't like not knowing what is going on with my body and I worry in case it's not normal.

I did the same thing, about the same time. It never got real heavy, just went from brown back to red for a day. I only just stopped wearing a pad yesterday. 

Congrats busytulip!

Beautiful toughgal!


----------



## AllStar

SoBlessedMama said:


> Yay, Busy!!! Congrats!! : )
> 
> Toughgal, she is PRECIOUS!!
> 
> Sister rose, I'm only about 2.5 weeks out from delivering, but I had the same thing happen. There were a couple of days where I had almost no bleeding, and then it went back to very heavy and bright red. I called and spoke with a L&D nurse, and she said it is very normal for it to slack off and pick up like that. (I was worried about blood clots since I had a c-section.) I know you're a bit further than me, but I still think it would probably be too early for it to be AF. Also, like Krippy said, too much activity can bring it back on as well. I hope it eases up soon, and isn't AF just yet!

I've had exactly the same as soblessed is describing. If it lightens up again it could still be pp but if stays heavy for a few days, sounds more like AF? Hope it eases off soon whatever one it is. 

Congrats busytulip, lovely news! :)


----------



## ljo1984

SisterRose said:


> Looking for some opinions
> 
> Im 4 weeks PP today, I did bleed red for almost 3 weeks but it started to end last week, and has been just browny old blood or barely anything. I haven't needed a pad in a week. Went to the toilet earlier and I'm bleeding bright red again, not heavy and no need for a pad. I'm wondering if this is PP bleeding starting again or could be the return of my period? It seems a little early...I have been a bit hormonal, bloated and had period symptoms the last week though :-/ I just hate all this postpartum crap, it really freaks me out! I don't like not knowing what is going on with my body and I worry in case it's not normal.

Mine did this! I'd not needed a pad for quite a few days, but luckily had a panty liner on. I had a mini flood, in that it came out all in one! I've had it every day or two for two weeks now, but hoping it's coming to an end. It's only ever small amounts but is red. I asked my mw last week before she discharged me and she said it's normal and I've since spoken to other ladies who remember same thing happening. Can't remember it with my first two :-/


----------



## AllStar

Ljo I never had it with my first two either?!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I don't remember it being like this with my first, either! The best I can remember, it just slowly tapered off over about 3 weeks. This I keep thinking has stopped, and then a gush comes. (So gross.) Now it seems to be tapering off again, hopefully for good!


----------



## Yo_Yo

My bleeding comes and goes too. One minute I think it's gone and that's it, then I get a gush. Ergh! 

I've developed carpal tunnel syndrome in my right hand-can barely pick T up with it. So frustrating! :-( 

How's everyone's babies sleeping? My nights vary between good and bad. He generally wakes a couple of times, but last night slept until 5am :)


----------



## rachmumtobe

Aww toughgal she is so pretty :)

Busytulip I also love her name x

Anyone else still waiting? 10 days overdue now


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Sorry you're still waiting rach.

Sorry you have carpal tunnel yoyo. I have MS and there has been times when I have lost feeling in my arm. It must be really hard for you.


----------



## zephyr

My nights have been pretty good. She wakes to feed but since we are Co sleeping its more like a comfort snack and shes back to sleep quickly. 
I'm sleeping more now than I was when I was pregnant with Annabelle and bed sharing with the twins. 
She is pretty good during the day also. Just wants to be cuddled heaps so I baby wear most of the day and she is happy with that and doesn't cry at all really. 
We sometimes have a brief spell in the evenings but that's reflux related and is from something I've eaten that has upset her and thankfully gaviscon is enough to fix it.


----------



## sprite30

Were on our second very good night in 3 weeks. 2 nights ago she slept from 11ish to 430 and then to 730 and last night she slept from 10:30 to 330 and to 730. Right around the time I was getting used to being awake at night lol when she woke this morn at 730 I was actually wide awake and had to force myself back to sleep which I probably shouldn't have but I've got a couple weeks to make up for so I figure if I can sleep in I probably should. 

I'm looking forward to the weekend and I'm hoping the weather is decent so I'm not stuck in the house the whole weekend. 

Is anyone else like completely shocked at how much money they're saving now that baby has arrived? ....I haven't put gas in my SUV in 3 weeks, I haven't bought any fast food for lunch or gone out to restaurant ... It's kind of crazy so far all I've bought in bulk is formula, diapers and wipes and some lotions and I didn't even spend $75 ....am I doing something wrong ? Haha

Edit: oh that's right let me stop laughing I didn't get all the hospital bills yet lol


----------



## zephyr

Eek Sprite your hospital bills are crazy! I'm very thankful having babies here doesn't cost anything. 

Im considering toilet training the twins. Cant say 3 in nappies is much fun especially when they all poop at the same time lol.


----------



## RcdM

Oh ladies I feel SO awful for disappearing! It has just been so crazy around here and I haven't had a single moment to get on here. I had my baby boy Bryson October 3rd, a scheduled c-section, and everything went great! I just finished posting my birth story with a few pictures here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...67-bryson-here-my-repeat-c-section-story.html

I hope everyone is doing well, I'm sure we've most all had our babies by now! I'll have to take some time and go through the thread to catch up!! Congratulations everyone!!

I'm also still bleeding, well mostly spotting at this point. It's super annoying because just when I think it's finally done, it comes back, just like you all have said! With my first, I bled for maybe 2 weeks and then stopped completely, so this needs to be over lol. But then again everything about this pregnancy and birth has been completely opposite than with my first, so I suppose I'm not surprised. 

Bryson sleeps ok. He's one month old now and he doesn't like to be on his back at all. At first he would wake up like every 30 min to an hour and cry like he's in pain... but I finally got his to where he's slightly on his side while sleeping, propped up but not enough that he can roll over and he is so much more content and will sleep for almost 3 hours straight at night. He loves to be held though, and baby wearing is actually so awesome. It frees my hands to do what I need to do with DD and he just snoozes away.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, RcdM!! : )


----------



## Laelani

Re bleeding - my bleeding had stopped a week ago and now AF has reared her ugly face and I am dealing with that. I am finding it's the same as it always was pre-pregnancy but I find my cramping is sharper. 

Has anyone else's LO's started showing teething signs? DS has been drooling up a storm lately, been uber fussy/restless, and his gums in a few spots are white looking. Everyone I have asked about it said he's showing signs of early teething even though he won't show teeth for another month or two. Poor little thing!!!

Tonight DS is making his acting debut as Baby Jesus at a Christmas event where there will be little kids standing by the "manger" that he will be in and they are signing some songs. :) It's going to be absolutely adorable!!! :cloud9: As long as the video isn't too long I will try to post it here. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww Laelani, how miserable if he is already teething, poor guy. : (

I'd love to see the video of your little guy playing baby Jesus!! How sweet!


----------



## Laelani

He was so sweet! He slept through the whole thing. It was adorable. My mom watched it on the tv from my grandmother's house and said the camera zoomed right in on his sleeping face. :cloud9:

I will try to post the video in the next day or two. :)


----------



## Jcliff

Little man is 6 weeks old... I started my birth control again, it feels weird! Oh well no more surprises!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations to all the new mama's!!!:dance: Your babies are all beautiful! 

Logan is almost 5 weeks old today, where has the time gone- I swear only yesterday I was hanging around in the first trimester board!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Baby3onboard

Well, mama's we are going days without any posts now, it's kinda sad! My little man is 8 weeks 2 days old, and has his first ear infection. I hate to see him miserable, but hoping the antibiotic and ear drops do the trick quickly. My little guy has "colic" and cries every night for about 2 hours. It's hard to deal with, but my oldest had it too- so we know how to handle it, basically. There have been times, however, that it's gotten the best of me and made me cry right along with him. I know my other two boys hate to hear him and can't really do anything else when's going full force. Our house isn't that big and we only have one t.v. so it's hard to even do that when he's wailing. Other than that, he's doing well- he weighed 13lbs 13.5oz today at the doctor and was 23 inches long. Hard to believe he's gained so much weight and grew so much. He's smiling quite a bit (which makes the crying not so bad), and likes to sit up and watch what's going on around him. I miss "talking" with you girls more, but we are all so busy now with baby duty. Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I have also cried at night. I think it's the tiredness. She does not have colic but can just be difficult to settle down. Last night I got 3 hours broken sleep. Today we had a family photo shoot done. 

Remember if you are on Facebook we have a private group. If you pm me your FB email I can invite you.


----------



## cntrygrl

Sorry for going MIA our days have been filled with either doctors appointments or daycare tours. Parker has been sleeping through the night since he was a week old. I got lucky there. I've been dealing with mastitis and have been on antibiotics for over two weeks. It doesn't seem to be clearing up.


----------



## RcdM

I feel ya about the sleep! Last night I got about 3 1/2 hours all together. I'm exclusively pumping so when I wake up to feed him, i pump after, so after all is done, I've been up for about an hour and a half before I can go back to bed. I'm so tired. DH gets to sleep through the night every night and I want to strangle him in the afternoon when he says he's tired and wants a nap. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Is anyone else's baby congested? Bryson is super congested and I've suctioned out tons of boogers lately. 

cntrygrl - so sorry about the mastisis, I've had lots of clogged ducts with DD and they are horrible!! So I can only imagine. I hope it clears up for you soon. But SOOO jealous about your lo sleeping through the night! My little boy is not the best sleeper yet. He goes about 2 1/2 to 3 hours in between eating but at night he still wakes up a lot just fussy for no reason. :(


----------



## ToughhGal

My baby has "colic" as well. She had an on and off crying session for four hours last night. The only reason she stopped is she simply had no more left in her. I, too, have cried at points. Especially when she is crying for hours and I cannot get anything done! Hopefully our babies get "better"


----------



## Jcliff

Michael is a fantastic baby. He is the opposite of his sister who was colicky for 3 months! He sleeps from 10:30-4am and back to bed until 7am. He is adorable and starting to coo. He is a sweet momma boy!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

RcdM said:


> DH gets to sleep through the night every night and I want to strangle him in the afternoon when he says he's tired and wants a nap. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> (

This bugs me SO MUCH! My husband seems to almost try to compete with me on how tired he is, even though I never complain about it. He'll come home and just go on about how tired he is and when I respond with how I only got four hours of broken sleep he responds with, "Well, I had to go to work." Uh..yeah what I am doing is just so relaxing and doesn't take a toll on the body, or mind at all! 

My little guy is just perfect! I know I'm a little biased, but I don't care! I'm so lucky that he only cries when he's hungry (which is more like a grunt) and when he's getting a diaper change. He generally sleeps pretty well too, but some nights are better than others. 

I feel like I've had him for so long, but it's barely going on four weeks. I know he's been with me for months prior, but I feel like he's been in my arms and with me for a lot longer than just under 4 weeks.


----------



## Laelani

RcdM said:


> I feel ya about the sleep! Last night I got about 3 1/2 hours all together. I'm exclusively pumping so when I wake up to feed him, i pump after, so after all is done, I've been up for about an hour and a half before I can go back to bed. I'm so tired. DH gets to sleep through the night every night and I want to strangle him in the afternoon when he says he's tired and wants a nap. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Is anyone else's baby congested? Bryson is super congested and I've suctioned out tons of boogers lately.
> 
> cntrygrl - so sorry about the mastisis, I've had lots of clogged ducts with DD and they are horrible!! So I can only imagine. I hope it clears up for you soon. But SOOO jealous about your lo sleeping through the night! My little boy is not the best sleeper yet. He goes about 2 1/2 to 3 hours in between eating but at night he still wakes up a lot just fussy for no reason. :(

Yep Carson is pretty congested as well. You can sometimes hear it in his breathing and I also suction out lots from his nose on a daily basis right now.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww, I hate it that some of our little ones are already getting sick. : ( I know it happens in these winter months, though!

So far, Davis has been great : ) He was 4 weeks old yesterday, which is hard to believe! He is overall an easy baby--sleeps great, eats well, and is gaining weight right on track. He has been having some problems with gas, though. We've tried a couple of different formulas, and changing it has made a small difference, but then the problem came right back. Yesterday we started using gripe water--we give him a half dose every time he eats. So far, it has been like a miracle in a bottle lol. Hopefully this fix is what he needs!

I hope everyone is doing well--I know most people have joined the FB group, but I'm not on facebook. Hope to continue to see great updates here, though. : )


----------



## Elsa50501

SoBlessedMama said:


> Aww, I hate it that some of our little ones are already getting sick. : ( I know it happens in these winter months, though!
> 
> So far, Davis has been great : ) He was 4 weeks old yesterday, which is hard to believe! He is overall an easy baby--sleeps great, eats well, and is gaining weight right on track. He has been having some problems with gas, though. We've tried a couple of different formulas, and changing it has made a small difference, but then the problem came right back. Yesterday we started using gripe water--we give him a half dose every time he eats. So far, it has been like a miracle in a bottle lol. Hopefully this fix is what he needs!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well--I know most people have joined the FB group, but I'm not on facebook. Hope to continue to see great updates here, though. : )


Hope that the gripe water continues to work for you soblessed!

I'm in the FB group but I still check in here as well. It's hard to get on either as Isabelle takes up much of my time. While she's napping I try to do other things, such as shower, laundry, food shopping, bills, etc, lol. 

Izzy is 7 weeks old now, she'll be 8 weeks on Friday. She's 12 1/2 lbs. now (was 6 lbs 13 oz when we left the hospital). She's beginning to outgrow her 3 month sized clothes *depending no the brand*. We just had to go buy more 3-6 month stuff (but most of it is so huge!). 

We took her to see the Enchanted village (it's a christmas display village thing that was created by a bulgarian artist in the early 1900s or something that was a Boston tradition in Jordan Marsh department stores, then filenes, and then our City Hall for a few years). It's beautiful to walk through and a really popular holiday tradition here in our area. 

Izzy slept through almost the whole thing! She woke up as we were leaving but was perplexed by the display of teddy bears and a sleigh with presents by the exit. She was looking at my husband like "What the heck is that awesome stuff!?"

She's beginning to socially smile a lot more this week. Yesterday she was smiling up a storm. She's starting to coordinate her senses and motor control. She reaches for toys, grabs her hair, and puts her hands in her mouth on purpose now. Her head/neck is getting stronger. She moves her head and holds it up for a second or two here or there. She tolerates more and more tummy time each day. 

AFM: I was cleared for sex at my 6 week PP appointment but I'm terrified to have it! TMI: We tried that evening of my appointment and when the time came for internal stuff I couldn't do it! I was too scared. Luckily my husband is understanding lol. 

I also ended up getting my first period that night. So exactly 6 weeks PP my AF returned. I thought something was wrong lol. I'm exclusively breast feeding on demand so even the nurse at my OBs office had to check with the Dr. to make sure it was okay. It lasted for 8 days (so long) but then went away all at once on day 8 in the afternoon. I went from a normal flow to nothing, not even spotting! (Which is soooo weird for me. 

Anyway, can't wait to hear from other ladies on here. :)
 



Attached Files:







izzy.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4









izzy2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## busytulip

Elsa- Izzy is beautiful! The enchanted village sounds like a really wonderful display, how neat that she would be captivated by it.

SBM- Praying the gripe water does the trick.

AFM- Jolie is 2 weeks old today, it's amazing how time flies. She is such a precious little bundle. We have hit a few bumps in the road concerning breastfeeding. Most of which we are past now. She, like several of my other children, has an allergy to dairy-or rather the proteins in dairy. So I have adopted the dairy free life again. It's amazing how much better she sleeps now. She still has bruising on her forehead from birth but it isn't quite as noticeable. She is rarely fussy and so laid back. Unfortunately we have already experienced our first illness, but she seems to be doing much better. I am praying that the kids avoid bringing home any serious illnesses home from school.

Here is a quick pic, sorry it is dark. I snuck a quick one while she was sleeping last night.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5744.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Elsa did you have any stitches? I'm also a little concerned for when the time comes.

Busytulip Jolie looks so sweet.

Paige is 1 month tomorrow. She can be difficult to settle at night it's not unusual for her to not go down properly until 3:30am. Other times she goes down fine. It's about 50/50.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Elsa and Busy, your sweet girls are precious!!!!

Thankfully, the gripe water seems to be doing the trick. : ) He is such an easy, laid back baby that it kills me when he scrunches up in pain like that with the gas. : ( But he slept really well last night, and is snoozing away right now!


----------



## Elsa50501

CharmedKirsty said:


> Elsa did you have any stitches? I'm also a little concerned for when the time comes.
> 
> Busytulip Jolie looks so sweet.
> 
> Paige is 1 month tomorrow. She can be difficult to settle at night it's not unusual for her to not go down properly until 3:30am. Other times she goes down fine. It's about 50/50.

Ugh yes. I had so many stitches (it felt like that anyway). I had internal tearing and some front tearing. Doc said it was healing well though and cleared me for sexual activity at my own pace.


----------



## AllStar

Gorgeous babies  

J is such a happy, laid back baby just like our other two were. We've been so lucky. All three kids (including Jaxon!) has had chicken pox over the last couple of weeks and dh has been ill too so it's been a busy time caring for them all. Luckily none of the kids were too ill with it, just spotty and itchy. 

J is 5 weeks on Friday already and starting to do proper little smiles it's so adorable. He's so alert when he's awake, he just loves to sit and watch his brother and sister. They're so good with him. At the moment he's waking twice during the night and going straight back to sleep after his milk so hoping that continues lol 

How does the fb group work? Do you have to add anyone as a friend or just request to be added to the group? Is it a closed group?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

It's a closed group. But I think sister rose is having internet problems.


----------



## rbourre

Hudson is 6 weeks old already. I can't believe it. He's been a bit difficult but I think we figured out the problem. I breastfeed him a few times a day still but he's mostly on formula now. He was pooping like 15 times a day, kept getting a diaper rash and wouldn't stop screaming especially during diaper changes. I switched his formula and now he's calmed right down and his rash is almost gone. He only poops like 5 times a day now. He started smiling last week and I love it. I can't wait to eventually hear the giggles that come along with the smiles.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/20141119_085452.jpg


----------



## sprite30

Oh my goodness 5 poops a day? That's a lot isn't it? Sarah is only pooping once a day. She's formula fed tho does that make a difference? He is adorable that's for sure. We had issues with the huggies once and done cucumber scented wipes, everytime I used them I noticed the next diaper change she would scream bloody murder. I switched to the huggies simply clean fragrance free and I haven't had an issue since. It's amazing how sensitive babies are. 

Happy 6 weeks


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Rbourre, he is SO cute!!!!!!!!
Our little guy is 5 weeks tomorrow, and he has been smiling a lot lately, too--sooooo sweet! : )

Sprite, Davis only poops once a day, also, and he is formula fed. I actually asked my doctor about it, because with our first son, I did BF and FF for 5 weeks, and he always had several poopy diapers a day. Doc said that once a day is really common for formula fed babies, and is totally fine as long as it isn't hard and they don't become constipated. (Kind of convenient lol!)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Paige is bf and most of her nappies are poopy.


----------



## busytulip

CharmedKirsty said:


> Paige is bf and most of her nappies are poopy.

Jolie is EBF and her diapers are the same way, she poos with each feed.


----------



## lauraemily17

Hudson is gorgeous. 

My eldest pooped with every feed while EBF. My youngest is EBF & poops about every 3 days!! Both totally normal according to my Dr.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Gorgeous photo! Chloe only poops once every 6-7 days and when it happens it's a proper explosion! We breastfeed 90% of the time but give one bottle of formula a day. Doc said babies can go up to 10 days without pooping! As long as it's soft and there are plenty of wet nappies its normal.


----------



## ToughhGal

I need a little prayers if that is okay ladies.. My little girl was taking her nap yesterday and just started shaking. I picked her up and she wasn't breathing. I ran to the neighbors apartment and they helped me to get her to breath again and called 911. We are in the hospital still and not sure why she did this. :cry:


----------



## lauraemily17

OMG I'm so sorry you're going through that. :hugs: :hugs: I hope she gets better soon. We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## ToughhGal

Thank you! I just keep playing it over in my head and thinking what if I had been in the bathroom or washing dishes. I am so thankful I just happened to just sit and watch her sleep. And that my neighbors were home! (They usually are never home).


----------



## lauraemily17

Thank god you were though. Ds1 had 2 fits in front of us at 2 days old. It was awful to see & hear (he made a blood curdling scream) thankfully we were still in hospital so just hit the emergency button. It haunted me for a long time though. 

Do the Drs have any idea what is wrong?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

So sorry to hear that toughgal. Keep us updated. Paige has a movement moniter under her mattress that picks up her breathing so if she stopped an alarm would go off.


----------



## ToughhGal

Her phosphorus levels are up but that is the only enzyme that is high. Everything else is fine so they said that was odd. But one nurse said it may have been acid reflux that came up and choked her, making her shake, and was mistaken for a seizure. They present the same symptoms. 

I had an instinct she may have had reflux and was going to talk to her pediatrician but then this happens :nope: they have her on a 12 hour sleep study right now. If her heart rate drops or she quits breathing there will be a loud piercing alarm. It went off twice, real quick, last night. :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Toughgal, I'm so sorry you're going through this! That's terrifying! Thank goodness you were close and able to get immediate help. I'm praying they get some very straightforward and clear answers, and that whatever is wrong is very easily fixable. Also praying for your strength and peace of mind. Hang in there, mama--it sounds like your baby is under great care!


----------



## ToughhGal

Thank you soblessedmama! They said we may be here till monday. She gets off the sleep study in about a hour and a half. Cant wait for that so I can just snuggle with her freely!!


----------



## ljo1984

God that's so scary :-( hope she's ok
Re the nappy situation Isabelle's not too bad, once or twice a day although other day was about 5!!! Not had a massive explosion yet but sure it'll come eventually. See how it goes with cloth nappies instead of disposables with others. 
Am I the only one feeling broody for another?!?!? Lol. I'm sure there'll be room for one more in a couple of years ;-)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww, TG, I hope she doesn't have to stay until Monday. But, it is great the doctors are being so vigilant--you definitely want her to be well taken care of and helped before you head home!

Is it a facility where you can stay overnight with her?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thinking of you and your little one toughgal. Hope you get some answers and all is ok. Well done for acting quickly and it sounds like she's in good hands right now.


----------



## ToughhGal

Yes we are in the same room. They put a crib and elevated it for her. And hooked up all the machines in here, thankfully. She is off the sleep study machine but still has an IV and sleep apnea lines, poor baby :cry: 

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. It all happened so quickly my head is still spinning.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I can't imagine how hard it must be to see your sweet girl going through that. : ( Just remember it is to get her the best help possible! Continuing to pray for y'all!!


----------



## busytulip

double post


----------



## ToughhGal

Her oxygen just dipped to 86% in her sleep then shot back up. May not be bad, I'm not a doctor, but it really terrifies me. Sleep study results should be here in the morning.


----------



## busytulip

Awww sorry to hear your LO is going through this ToughGal, will definitely be praying.

My 6 y/o had an incident like this when she was little. We didn't know it but she did suffer from reflux, ended up aspirating, and I had to perform CPR. At the hospital they did a barium swallow test and diagnosed the reflux (GERD). We went home with meds and a home apnea monitor. Hopefully you get some answers and appropriate treatment soon. Big :hugs: !! I know how scary it an be.


----------



## ToughhGal

busytulip said:


> Awww sorry to hear your LO is going through this ToughGal, will definitely be praying.
> 
> My 6 y/o had an incident like this when she was little. We didn't know it but she did suffer from reflux, ended up aspirating, and I had to perform CPR. At the hospital they did a barium swallow test and diagnosed the reflux (GERD). We went home with meds and a home apnea monitor. Hopefully you get some answers and appropriate treatment soon. Big :hugs:!! I know how scary it an be.

Thank you for sharing but I am terribly sorry you experienced it, too :nope:

May I ask if she changed colors? My LO turned pale..


----------



## busytulip

She wasn't pale she was bluish purple. She also suffers from seizures, but did not have one during that particular incident. Do they plan on doing an EEG at all?


----------



## ToughhGal

They havent said anything about it. They took urine, blood, did a CT, and after much thought and questioning they did a spinal tap for meningitis. Plus the sleep study. I should demand that and the swab test you mentioned. Thanks for sharing!! Seriously!


----------



## busytulip

Oooh the spinal for meningitis...poor baby girl. That's rough. Just know that you are in the best place possible. I'll be holding your family in my prayers.


----------



## ToughhGal

Yea that was a really rough decision. But right now, I know I can't risk anything. She is my little trooper..<3 thanks everyone for all the kind words.


----------



## vickyandchick

Toughhgal I am so so sorry, I really cannot imagine what you are going through right now:hugs: Hopefully the sleep study will give you some answers:hugs: x


----------



## ToughhGal

Thanks so much vickyandchick <3


----------



## ljo1984

Just so you know when babies are asleep it's normal for their oxygen levels to drop a bit. My middle girl was in intensive care at 2 weeks with bronchiolitis. The day they got her off cpap I was holding her and the machine started beeping cause her oxygen dropped to high 80's but the nurse explained it was because she was asleep and so relaxed it naturally drops every now and then, but comes back up quickly (which it did) Xxxxx


----------



## ToughhGal

ljo1984 said:


> Just so you know when babies are asleep it's normal for their oxygen levels to drop a bit. My middle girl was in intensive care at 2 weeks with bronchiolitis. The day they got her off cpap I was holding her and the machine started beeping cause her oxygen dropped to high 80's but the nurse explained it was because she was asleep and so relaxed it naturally drops every now and then, but comes back up quickly (which it did) Xxxxx

Still so terrifying isnt it!? Every little movement she makes right now startles me. And I definitely see her in another light if you get what I am saying. Thanks for telling me!! :hugs:


----------



## ljo1984

I know what you mean. Isabelle's had a bit of a virus last few days and really mucousy. After my last one every cough or breathing change your on edge, cause you know what sort of stuff can happen :-( especially if you witnessed her having a seizure any sudden movement is gonna worry you even more :-( hugs. X


----------



## Loopy Laura

How's your daughter doing toughgal? Hope all is well.


----------



## ToughhGal

She was discharged Sunday and diagnosed with GERD. I am glad it was nothing else, but the fact it made her stop breathing has me still on edge. She also has random moments where she acts like she is choking. Sleeping has been hard for me. Thanks for all the shared experiences and kind words ladies!!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

That must be very stressful. Hope things settle down and you can get some rest without worrying too much.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Toughgal, I'm glad you're all at home now! I can't imagine how scary that all was for you. I'm praying you all adjust to the new diagnosis and however it is being treated so that you can all get some peaceful rest very soon!


----------



## ToughhGal

How is everyone elses babies? Hopefully all is well! :D


----------



## SisterRose

glad you are both home safe and well toughgal. Sounds like youve had a rough few weeks :hugs: x


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ToughhGal said:


> How is everyone elses babies? Hopefully all is well! :D

We are great! : ) Last night was the best night of sleeping so far. He has been pretty good, but last night he slept 5 hours straight after we put him down. Then he woke up, ate for 10 minutes, and then slept for another 3 hours straight. 

I can't believe he will be 6 weeks on Saturday!


----------



## ToughhGal

SoBlessedMama said:


> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone elses babies? Hopefully all is well! :D
> 
> We are great! : ) Last night was the best night of sleeping so far. He has been pretty good, but last night he slept 5 hours straight after we put him down. Then he woke up, ate for 10 minutes, and then slept for another 3 hours straight.
> 
> I can't believe he will be 6 weeks on Saturday!Click to expand...

Oh my! I can only imagine :haha:

LO slept from 10 something till about 2 something setting a record :happydance: but also causing me to panic! Lol 

she just has too much wind/reflux to be settled for too long!


----------



## ToughhGal

SisterRose said:


> glad you are both home safe and well toughgal. Sounds like youve had a rough few weeks :hugs: x

Thanks! It really has. Hope you well, too, though!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

ToughhGal said:


> SoBlessedMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ToughhGal said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone elses babies? Hopefully all is well! :D
> 
> We are great! : ) Last night was the best night of sleeping so far. He has been pretty good, but last night he slept 5 hours straight after we put him down. Then he woke up, ate for 10 minutes, and then slept for another 3 hours straight.
> 
> I can't believe he will be 6 weeks on Saturday!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my! I can only imagine :haha:
> 
> LO slept from 10 something till about 2 something setting a record :happydance: but also causing me to panic! Lol
> 
> she just has too much wind/reflux to be settled for too long!Click to expand...

oh I bet!! Lol with our oldest son, the first time he slept through the night, DH and I both woke up in a complete panic thinking something was wrong! It is so nerve-wracking, even with no other issues!


----------



## lauraemily17

I actually set an alarm to check on Reuben! :rofl:


----------



## ToughhGal

Soblessed- awh, so terrifying being a mum sometimes!! 

Lauraemily- I did that when she first came home! But my alarm on my phone never goes off anymore. I'm pretty much on edge a lot anyway lol


----------



## SoBlessedMama

And I swear, we develop super-sonic mommy hearing. My husband can sleep through anything. But if baby even sniffs wrong, I shoot straight up out of bed to check on him lol.


----------



## ToughhGal

Lol definitely! If she makes a grunt, I'm there. We need our own capes.


----------



## Baby3onboard

My baby boy is 10 1/2 weeks old. Went for his 2 month check up and shots today because he was sick with an ear infection when it was due. He weighs 15lbs and 3oz for the 96th percentile and is 24 1-2 inches long for the 87th percentile. My big chubby bubby as we call him. Shots were terrible of course and he's slept most of the day. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Looking forward to Christmas!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

SoBlessedMama said:


> And I swear, we develop super-sonic mommy hearing. My husband can sleep through anything. But if baby even sniffs wrong, I shoot straight up out of bed to check on him lol.

We co-sleep with my 3 year old and even he does not hear her.


----------



## newlywed2013

Wow i have missed a lot! So sorry about everything you went through toughgal! Hope all is well now! 

Emmie will be 10 weeks Monday! I can't believe it! Breastfeeding is still going strong! She's changing everyday! Took a 9 hour trip (which turned into 15) to see my parents, who haven't seen her since she was 2 weeks, and she got to meet the rest of both of our families!


----------



## ljo1984

Isabelle is 8 weeks tomorrow!! Can't believe how quick it's going already!! She's really settling now, doesn't need the constant need to be held so can put her down at times to get couple bits round house done lol. And yeh def have super hearing! She doesn't even cry during night for feeds just does a little grunt and chews her hands and it wakes me lol.
She's just perfect! I'm soooooo in love <3


----------



## ToughhGal

ljo1984 said:


> Isabelle is 8 weeks tomorrow!! Can't believe how quick it's going already!! She's really settling now, doesn't need the constant need to be held so can put her down at times to get couple bits round house done lol. And yeh def have super hearing! She doesn't even cry during night for feeds just does a little grunt and chews her hands and it wakes me lol.
> She's just perfect! I'm soooooo in love <3

I hope my LO settles soon! I would love to get things done and maybe sneak in a work out here and there lol


----------



## Elsa50501

ToughhGal said:


> I need a little prayers if that is okay ladies.. My little girl was taking her nap yesterday and just started shaking. I picked her up and she wasn't breathing. I ran to the neighbors apartment and they helped me to get her to breath again and called 911. We are in the hospital still and not sure why she did this. :cry:

Thats awful im so sorry that you're going through this.


----------



## vickyandchick

Logan was 8 weeks yesterday and is starting to sleep longer, thank god lol. He slept 7 hours the other day:saywhat: my boobs had leaked everywhere though so I'm going through bra's at an alarming rate.
He's always so smiley and is trying to laugh but he's also developed the habit where he starts whinging if he can't see me or hear me.
Hope everyone and their babies are well!

Also does anyone else miss third tri? I was miserable at the end but I miss all the bump photos and labour watch, I must be crazy:haha:


----------



## cntrygrl

Parker is sleeping through the night luckily. I return to work on the 15th, but good part is he gets to come with me. He turned 7 weeks yesterday and has his shots next Thursday, I'm not looking forward to those. I'm allergic to the Dtap shot so we'll see if he is as well. I hope everyone is doing well. Also can someone send me the link to the facebook group?


----------



## AllStar

Yeah can I have link to fb group too please when someone has time? Is it busier there, it's so quiet here now


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Paige is now 7lbs 13.


----------



## ljo1984

Totally miss my bump :-( I always do, and end up having another lol.


----------



## busytulip

Cntrygrl- that is wonderful that Parker will be able to join you at work. It has to be a bit stressful for those of you returning to work so quickly. I hope that he is not also allergic too the shots, that would be awful.

I think you have to be friends with someone in the FB group-at least temporarily- in order to get an invite. That's how CharmedKirsty was able to add me to the group. I'd be willing to befriend whoever would like to be added and then you could delete/unfriend me-just feel free to message me.

There are definitely parts of pregnancy that I miss, but it hasn't been long enough for me to forget how uncomfortable the last bits were. 

Is anyone else suffering from night sweats PP? It has been horrible, I wonder if my thyroid is off a bit.


----------



## lauraemily17

I had awful night sweats. They lasted longer this time too I think because I'm EBF rather than combi feeding like last time. I still get a bit sweaty now but its a lot better than it was. 

I miss my bump. I feel like I can hardly remember being pregnant now. Having a hard time emotionally accepting that we're done having kids! 

Does anyone babywear? Im really loving my moby wrap but have mostly used it around the house or at toddler groups. We've got a busy weekend and I'd really like to use it out and about but don't know how to dress us. I don't want Reuben to get too cold when we're outside but then too hot when we are inside. I also need to be able to breastfeed therefor access my boobs ideally without unwrapping it!


----------



## busytulip

I'm also EBF, I hadn't thought about what role that would play. Sometimes during the day I get hot flashes as well. It's just awful I feel gross.

I love babywearing! It's the only way I get anything done. I have a Boba that I love, as well as a few other carriers/slings for when she gets bigger or the weather changes. My jacket just fits over the both of us when I use the wrap. For easier access to nurse you could try a sling. I personally prefer a wrap over the sling because its easier on my back. I hope you find a method that works well for you!


----------



## Elsa50501

Isabelle is 10 weeks old today and a whopping 13 1/2 lbs. ( she was 6 lbs 13 oz when we left the hospital). Im still ebf and this girl loooooves to eat. 

She got her shots monday and did great. Just fussier that evening. 

This baby won't take a bottle of breastmilk no matter what we try. Any auggestions?


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Elsa Paige takes something called a haberman suckle feeder. You can get this from amazon but since you are in the USA I don't know where else sells it. They have to use it the same way they would a breast. Google it.


----------



## rbourre

I haven't been on here in a while. Hudson will be 2 months tomorrow and gets his shots on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to it at all.

He's a very fussy baby. My breast milk doesn't fill him up. He will bf for an hour and then scream for a bottle and drink 4 ounces half an hour later. Even pumped milk and feeding him wasn't helping. He was gaining fine just never full. He cries and screams at basically everything. He's getting big though, almost out of 0-3 month clothes and will be going to size 2 diapers soon.


----------



## StarBrites

CharmedKirsty said:


> Elsa Paige takes something called a haberman suckle feeder. You can get this from amazon but since you are in the USA I don't know where else sells it. They have to use it the same way they would a breast. Google it.


We have a bottle similar to that here called Breastflow Bottle by The First Years.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

rbourre said:


> I haven't been on here in a while. Hudson will be 2 months tomorrow and gets his shots on Thursday. I'm not looking forward to it at all.
> 
> He's a very fussy baby. My breast milk doesn't fill him up. He will bf for an hour and then scream for a bottle and drink 4 ounces half an hour later. Even pumped milk and feeding him wasn't helping. He was gaining fine just never full. He cries and screams at basically everything. He's getting big though, almost out of 0-3 month clothes and will be going to size 2 diapers soon.

I hope his shots went well! I'm sorry he has been so fussy. Hopefully he will adjust to everything and calm soon. My little guy goes for his shots a week from today, and I'm already dreading it. : (


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Before I forget I hope you all have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## ToughhGal

No one has updated so I hope all is well and thought I would update!

Priscilla is 2 & 1/2 months old. She still has colic and reflux. She also has a blocked tear duct, a cyst on her head, and a hemangioma. So, a lot of issues despite me taking every precaution in the world while I was pregnant! Despite all this she is smiling more and more and loves to "talk" up a storm as loud as she can! She weighs 12.8 pounds now and is 23.5 inches long.

As for me, some baby weight is stuck and it is very frustrating. 

Here are recent photos of my lil fusser!

I hope to see some updates on everyone's babies! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







1908035_1641328636094872_7164729397466724624_n.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11









10850038_1632551693639233_760246125662542396_n.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## busytulip

She is gorgeous Toughgal!


----------



## cntrygrl

Tough--What a cutie pie. 

Parker has his 3 month check up this Friday, 6 days short of actually being 3 months. Maybe I should start scheduling them for after he's already hit the month marks.


----------



## calm

Anyone feeling broody already? :rofl:


----------



## ljo1984

^^ I'm forever broody ha ha


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol I'm already counting down to #2


----------



## calm

I struggled with pregnancy at the end, had a terrible postlabour with all sorts of complications, my twins were (still are ) colicky, I was depressed and run down and struggled so I can't believe I am already broody, madness!


----------



## ToughhGal

My baby has so many issues it will be a while before I even Consider!


----------



## busytulip

Thinking of you toughgal!!

Calm-I love that you have baby fever already :D


----------



## vickyandchick

Oooh toughhgal she is gorgeous!

Logan was 3 months old yesterday, colic is almost gone but still suffering from reflux a little. We also had jabs on Monday and also started teething so these past few days have been awful :(

I am not broody at all, I need to hibernate for a few years till we think about another baby:haha:
Hope you are all well:flower:


----------



## Jcliff

How much do your 3 month olds weigh? I'm breast feeding, no formula and my guy weighs 16 pounds!


----------



## StarBrites

Jcliff said:


> How much do your 3 month olds weigh? I'm breast feeding, no formula and my guy weighs 16 pounds!

I'm not sure how much she weighs now but at her 2 month check up she weighed 13 lbs. She doesn't have a 3 month check up but her 4 month one is at the end of this month. I'm really curious to see how much she weighs!


----------



## jmandrews

Can't believe October babies are 3
Months or almost 3 months now! Haha I can't believe some of you are broody already! So good to hear the babies are doing well and are so adorable! 
I'm 34 weeks now. Just waiting for my sweet baby boy to arrive! I can't wait and feel like this pregnancy has flown by!


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol Parker is a skinny mini. He weighs 11lbs 9oz. and is 24 inches long. He turns 3 months the 15th.


----------



## vickyandchick

Logan was 3 months on the 8th and weighs 18lb 4oz:dohh: he's a chubba lol.


----------



## Elsa50501

Isabelle was three months the day after Xmas. She's about 16 lbs now, more than double birth weight! She's also ebf on demand. 

Jmandrews, I can't believe you're 34 weeks already! Good luck with your little baby boy :)!


----------



## ljo1984

Weighed Isabelle last week (when she was 3 month) and was 11lb 6. My babies are all petite, skinny mini, slow gainers lol, she's the smallest of the three (so much for subsequent babies getting bigger theory!). All Breast fed.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

ljo1984 said:


> Weighed Isabelle last week (when she was 3 month) and was 11lb 6. My babies are all petite, skinny mini, slow gainers lol, she's the smallest of the three (so much for subsequent babies getting bigger theory!). All Breast fed.

Mine too but Paige is growing on the 2nd percentile and her brother is on the 0.4th.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you!!! :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

JM!!! You're getting so close! : ) Love, love, love his name!


----------



## ljo1984

CharmedKirsty said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Weighed Isabelle last week (when she was 3 month) and was 11lb 6. My babies are all petite, skinny mini, slow gainers lol, she's the smallest of the three (so much for subsequent babies getting bigger theory!). All Breast fed.
> 
> Mine too but Paige is growing on the 2nd percentile and her brother is on the 0.4th.Click to expand...

Awwwww tiny!! Mine usually go down to between 9&25 gradually from wherever they started. Middle one was 9lb at birth but didn't couple her birth weight till just after her first birthday lol.


----------



## lauraemily17

I've got another small baby. Started out at 9lb at birth around 80th percentile but at 3 months old is only 13lb 3oz and down to around 40th percentile. He's actually now smaller than my eldest was at the same age even though he was only 6lb 11oz at birth & doubled his birth weight by 3 months!! 

Does anyone's breastfed baby just snack? Reuben feeds really frequently. Sometimes hourly!


----------



## ljo1984

Mine varies, she'll have full feeds but also "snacks" in between. Think they have a spurt around now too so cluster feeds will happen. Although I never really notice it after the new born cluster feeds. Isabelle is a lb smaller than my first was at this she do officially my smallest. X


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Paige was weighed today. She weighs 9lbs 6. She also cried her 1st tear.


----------



## ToughhGal

It's that time ladies. The next batch of October babies are about to be discovered. Maybe we can flash back and put the date you got your BP for your October baby! Mine was February 10th!


----------



## Elsa50501

My bfp was one year ago! Jan 28th 2014 at 8 dpo. My 30th birthday :)


----------



## jmandrews

Mine was Jan 19th and found out ow as MC on March 4 :( that will be a hard day.
But I am feeling so incredibly blessed to be welcoming a son at any time. Makes Feb bring joy to my life again. :) 
Can't believe it's already been a year!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I got my BFP on the 25th of February.


----------



## vickyandchick

I got my bfp on 25th January, can't believe its been over a year and there's a new group of October ladies:wacko:


----------



## cntrygrl

Mine was on February 3rd. I got the official blood test from the doctor on the 5th.


----------



## busytulip

My BFP was Feb. 23rd, I waited until my husband got home from a 2 week business trip to test.


----------



## StarBrites

January 18 I got my BFP!


----------



## lauraemily17

4th Feb and here it is! 

The biggest surprise ever after being diagnosed with a progesterone deficiency the previous month & told I might not be ovulating!!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

We got an early Valentine's gift in a BFP on February 13. : )


----------



## ljo1984

I'd already had my bfp by this time last year!! Crazy looking at her now thinking about it.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I got my bfp around February 10 th or 11th. It seems so crazy that it was just about a year ago.


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everyone! Was just thinking about you all and hoping you're doing well. We are crazy busy with the twins but they are doing great and growing like weeds! You'd never know they were premies!



I was just thinking about the "it's been a whole year" stuff yesterday. A year ago yesterday we had a special family day of prayer because our fertility stuff wasn't going well and we were praying for guidance and help to know what route to take next and for peace in our hearts if this just wasn't going to happen for us. Exactly 2 weeks later on Feb 16th I got that BFP!!! It was so amazing! And I can't believe now a year later I'm sitting here on my bed with my two gorgeous babies!!! 

Anyway, hope you're all doing wonderful!


----------



## cntrygrl

MamaMac-- So good to hear from you and glad the twins are doing great!


----------



## ToughhGal

mamamac I was thinking of you these last couple weeks. Glad to hear everything is great. Your twins look absolutely gorgeous <3


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Mama mac your twins are gorgeous.


----------



## ljo1984

Such yummy twins!!!!


----------



## busytulip

Wow MamaMac, they are adorable! And they look SO much alike.


----------



## vickyandchick

MamaMac they are gorgeous! So glad they're doing well:flower:


----------



## rbourre

They are so cute. I can't believe my little man is almost 4 months old. He's almost the size my daughter was when she turned 1.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hope you and your babies are all well ladies:flower: x


----------



## newlywed2013

I need to get on here more often! Mamamac they are adorable!


----------



## vickyandchick

Can't believe our babies are turning 6 months, goes too fast!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Agreed!! WAY too fast!!!

I hope everyone is doing well! : )


----------



## cntrygrl

I know half a year has gone by. Pretty soon we'll be starting to plan their first birthdays. Did I see that Kiki is expecting again? There's so many of us on the facebook page that I always forget to about here.


----------



## SisterRose

:wave:


----------



## Elsa50501

She's expecting?! I going to have to go bnb stalk her, lol.


----------



## busytulip

I don't think it's the same kiki. Hard to believe how quickly things are going by.


----------



## newlywed2013

I know, everything can just slow down now. Emersyn will be 7 months soon =(


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Paige is likely to be our last baby and I hate how fast it's going.


----------



## vickyandchick

Now I know why people have so many babies, I want him to stay like this forever!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> Now I know why people have so many babies, I want him to stay like this forever!

I agree.


----------



## cntrygrl

Kiki28 from here? Her ticker says 13weeks and 6 days pregnant.


----------



## vickyandchick

cntrygrl said:


> Kiki28 from here? Her ticker says 13weeks and 6 days pregnant.

I saw that too!


----------



## lauraemily17

Last baby here too & I hate how quickly it's going. I actually find it hard to recall his newborn days too. I remember Xander's much better, I guess because I only had him to concentrate on.


----------



## ljo1984

I don't know if she'll be the last as i don't feel done, but still going do quick!! She's just started crawling though which Is cute. Been looking at her bump/birth/baby photos a lot recently!! Can't believe how quick it's all gone!


----------



## Jcliff

My baby boy is such an easy baby. It's crazy how different he is to his sister! We have been EBF for almost 7 months. Very proud of that! 
Hubby and I are content with our two right now, but possibly may have a third in the wayyy future :)


----------



## cntrygrl

We're trying for #2 in October, but have had our cheeky moments where we're like "eh whatever"


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My DH is done and says no more but I don't feel done. I'm 29 this year I've still got time. I told my Dh to let me know if he ever changes his mind.


----------



## vickyandchick

We won't be ttc #2 until Logan is about 4:cry:


----------



## cntrygrl

I was 33 when I had Parker. I told DH I'd like to be done having children by 40.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> We won't be ttc #2 until Logan is about 4:cry:

 is that because your saving to buy a home?



cntrygrl said:


> I was 33 when I had Parker. I told DH I'd like to be done having children by 40.

My DH told me he wanted to be done at 30. He is 30 next month.


----------



## vickyandchick

CharmedKirsty said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> We won't be ttc #2 until Logan is about 4:cry:
> 
> is that because your saving to buy a home?
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> I was 33 when I had Parker. I told DH I'd like to be done having children by 40.Click to expand...
> 
> My DH told me he wanted to be done at 30. He is 30 next month.Click to expand...

Yes, I also want to have my career for a little bit before we have another baby too.


----------



## rbourre

We are done having kids. Hudson has been a handful and I think if he was my first then he might have been my last. He spits up a lot, he cries a lot (which is finally getting better), he won't take a bottle from anyone but me and he isn't a good sleeper. I love him so much but if he was my first, I wouldn't be rushing to ttc again. I'm 28 and I said I wanted to be done before I was 30. My daughter will start school September 2016 and I plan to go back to work.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey October baby Mamas! My little guy will be 10 weeks old tomorrow, which makes your LOs 6-7months old now! Wow where has the time gone? 
Hope you are all doing well. Share pics! Love seeing them. My one year anniversary of losing my Oct baby was in March. Feels so long ago now. I'm very blessed to my baby boy.
Here is a pic of my sweet Brecken.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jmandrews

Here is a pic of Everlee from the other night. Can't believe she will be 3 years old in 3 months!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauraemily17

Gorgeous pics jmandrews. I absolutely love your lo's names too.


----------



## jmandrews

lauraemily17 said:


> Gorgeous pics jmandrews. I absolutely love your lo's names too.

Thank you so much! I love unique names. :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

jmandrews said:


> Hey October baby Mamas! My little guy will be 10 weeks old tomorrow, which makes your LOs 6-7months old now! Wow where has the time gone?
> Hope you are all doing well. Share pics! Love seeing them. My one year anniversary of losing my Oct baby was in March. Feels so long ago now. I'm very blessed to my baby boy.
> Here is a pic of my sweet Brecken.

He is so cute. Thank you for coming back to share a picture with us. I will post one soon.


----------



## rbourre

He's so cute. Here's Hudson just before going to his 6 month appointment yesterday.

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/Mobile%20Uploads/20150420_122510.jpg


----------



## Loopy Laura

Gorgeous pic jmandrews and congratulations! It must have been a difficult day in March on the anniversary. Hope you're feeling ok. Here is Chloe at 6 months.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Beautiful kids jm! Here's s photo of my boy with the Easter bunny. 

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y507/Tabwayne105/11025120150331_0006_1_zpsvvhos8p1.jpg


----------



## busytulip

Here is a pic of Jolie screeching at me, which is one of her favorite things to do. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8216.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## vickyandchick

Your LO's are gorgeous JM!
Here's my cheeky little man at 6 months :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newlywed2013

I wanted to try for number two when emmie is about a year old, but it might be on hold now because I might have to go back to work. I would like to be well established before I decide to get pregnant again


----------



## busytulip

Awwww, newlywed. :( I've been praying for you and your situation. :hugs:


----------



## newlywed2013

Here's emmie a couple weeks ago when she turned 7 months 

Sorry that it's sideways! 

https://i62.tinypic.com/2rqg9ds.jpg


----------



## newlywed2013

busytulip said:


> Awwww, newlywed. :( I've been praying for you and your situation. :hugs:

Thank you!


----------



## ljo1984

So Isabelle just turned 7 month!! Why is time going so quick :-( it is fun watching her grow into a person with her little personality! Could eat her up! She's crawling and pulling up on furniture but refused to sit unaided lol, try and sit her she goes as stuff as a board so she's laying flat on her back, flips over and she's off!!! Weanings a faff!! She gags on purée but not fussed as I mainly want to do baby lead weaning, but 99% of that gets chucked about still so she's still mainly milk. She'll get there eventually. Glad I took a year off though or if be stressing over it as would be due back next month if I took the 9 months!


----------



## vickyandchick

Is anyone else's baby a snacker? 
Logan doesn't feed every certain number of hours just when he fancies, sometimes it feels like all day..


----------



## CharmedKirsty

vickyandchick said:


> Is anyone else's baby a snacker?
> Logan doesn't feed every certain number of hours just when he fancies, sometimes it feels like all day..

If we are talking breastfeeding she feeds on demand. So when ever she feels like it. I don't clock watch.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

CharmedKirsty said:


> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else's baby a snacker?
> Logan doesn't feed every certain number of hours just when he fancies, sometimes it feels like all day..
> 
> If we are talking breastfeeding she feeds on demand. So when ever she feels like it. I don't clock watch.Click to expand...

Yeah this is how I do it with Alexander. He can nurse for 2 minutes then nothing for hours then nurse for an hour or just constantly nurse all day!


----------



## vickyandchick

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> CharmedKirsty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vickyandchick said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else's baby a snacker?
> Logan doesn't feed every certain number of hours just when he fancies, sometimes it feels like all day..
> 
> If we are talking breastfeeding she feeds on demand. So when ever she feels like it. I don't clock watch.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah this is how I do it with Alexander. He can nurse for 2 minutes then nothing for hours then nurse for an hour or just constantly nurse all day!Click to expand...

Oh phew, everyone thinks that we should be on a schedule but I just go with the flow. Glad to know we aren't the only ones.


----------



## ljo1984

No don't worry about schedules and feeding every so many hours, feeding on demand is totally normal and same here it's different all the time, she still feeds over night too which I remember stressing about with my first but now just get on with it


----------



## rbourre

Hudson stopped nursing around 5 months (his choice not mine). He is basically on a schedule with bottles but if he's hungry, he gets more. He usually has a bottle first thing in the morning around 7:30, one around 11:30, 3:30 and 7. Some days (like today), he wanted an extra one. He eats 3 meals a day too. He loves to eat.


----------



## ToughhGal

Wow. Seems like just yesterday we were all gearing up for labor. Glad to see everyone is doing well! As for me, I'm so ready for another baby but then again I'm not! Baby still wakes up through the night and has a hard time going to sleep. But she is crawling and pulled herself up yesterday! Would add picture but it's not letting me.


----------



## cntrygrl

Parker is 7 months old today. This our first cycle of actually TTC. Not getting my hopes up and just enjoying the non-pressure of getting pregnant.


----------



## sprite30

This is our first cycle ttc as well, also the first cycle off bcp so I am not sure when af is due. Could come tomorrow. It's hard to believe that I may be taking a pregnancy if af doesn't come by next Friday


----------



## cntrygrl

Sprite-- It's fun our little ones were born the same day and we could be bump buddies again.


----------



## SisterRose

Awww, congrats to everyone who is now TTC again! Can't wait to hear your BFP news and :dust: to you all  

I'm going to be so broody! OH has his vasectomy last month so no more BFPS for me.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Congrats to those ttc! I'm 6 weeks pregnant already haha


----------



## busytulip

Toughgal are you thinking of having another?

Sprite30 and Cntrygrl it would be hilarious if you guys were bump buddies again and had your babies on the same day. 2 sets of birthday buddies. What are the odds on that? LOL

Aww SisterRose. Enjoy all those baby snuggles now. :hugs:


----------



## rbourre

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> Congrats to those ttc! I'm 6 weeks pregnant already haha

Congrats!! 

No more babies for us. My husband had a vasectomy is February. I've got a few pregnant friends, I can hold their babies and then give them back and not have to deal with trying to get them to sleep at night. :haha:


----------



## vickyandchick

I'm so jealous of all you ladies, I'd love another baby but at the same time I don't want another one for a longggg time!
Logan sleeps about 45-60 mins at a time, I've never been so exhausted in my life!


----------



## Elsa50501

I won't be TTC again until Isabelle is at least 2 1/2 or 3. By then my DH will finish he coursework at his Univeristy and I'll decide whether I want to go back for my PhD or have another baby and wait on PhD until they're both older. My original plan was to start PhD right after DH graduated, but family is more important. Degrees can wait, but I don't physically have forever,lol. I just turned 31 in January.


----------



## Krippy

I am still working on convincing DH to have another... I think I am slowly winning. Won't start trying until January I think though...


----------



## Jcliff

I got pregnant with my son when my daughter was 7 months old! (Accident but a blessing). DD is 2 years old and DS is 8 months. It is insane and chaotic, some days I just want to cry but I don't regret a thing. We plan on having a third when our son is 3 or older :)


----------



## ljo1984

Congrats mushy milk  fantastic news!


----------



## ToughhGal

We are NTNP right now. But I am having contraction type pain for a few days now. I'm not sure why. AF isnt due till 23-25. Any ideas!?


----------



## cntrygrl

Could they be implantation pains?


----------



## ToughhGal

I thought maybe so but AF hit four days early! Even took a test to be sure. bfn. Gotta love that! :nope: lol


----------



## cntrygrl

Blech. Mine is due the 25th. I already have a slight backache and some cramping, just waiting on the hormone headache, Lol.


----------



## ToughhGal

I now remember how tough TTC was. Consuming.


----------



## cntrygrl

I am still in shock! After everything we went through to conceive Parker. Looks like I'll be having a snowflake :)
 



Attached Files:







20150522_131546.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 9


----------



## busytulip

YAY! :dance:


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## cntrygrl

Lol Mushy you're January too? My tentative due date is January 30th.


----------



## ljo1984

Aw congrats!!! Xx


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Yes, i am. Awesome! We're bump buddies again!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congratulations cntrygrl :)


----------



## vickyandchick

CONGRATULATIONS!:dance::dance:
More babies! :D


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Aww congratulations, ladies!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Jcliff

Congrats! We won't be trying again for a few years! (Our first two are 16 mont apart &#128563;). But it's been a blessing


----------



## Jcliff

Not sure what happened with my responce lol


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Jcliff said:


> Not sure what happened with my responce lol

Lol I am embarrassed to say I spent longer than warranted trying to figure it out!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I am almost positive we are finished at 2. We have tossed around the idea of adopting a 3rd, but that would be a few years down the road. : )


----------



## Elsa50501

Congrats girls!


----------



## SisterRose

Congrats everyone! :-D x


----------



## Jcliff

Finally got my period today... 8 months later!


----------



## StarBrites

Eeek. I wonder when I'll get mine! I decided to try cloth pads this time so I'm kind of excited to use them. I keep hearing that they help reduce duration, blood amount and cramping!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I'm still waiting for my period. It took 14 months with my first but I've heard it can come back sooner with the second.


----------



## vickyandchick

Still not had my period either, almost 17 months since I had one. It's been wonderful:haha:


----------



## staceymxxx

cant believe our babi&#275;s are closer to 1 years old and not newborn!!


----------



## vickyandchick

My baby is 8 months old today &#128555;
This time last year I was 24 weeks pregnant!


----------



## newlywed2013

More baby's! I want another but I just got hired on a new job and want to wait until I get well established there


----------



## busytulip

congrats on the new job newlywed!


----------



## victoria1987

Realised that I never did update this thread! 9 months late but DS was born 4 October weighing 7lb 11oz, 51cm long. Better late than never lol


----------



## busytulip

Haha Victoria that is funny.

Congrats!!! And congratulations on your newest little bump! :)


----------



## Jcliff

Having a rough time with two under two. Anyone else have two in close in age?


----------



## lauraemily17

Me :wave: 

2 years 3 months between my two and it is exhausting! The first 6 months were the hardest as my toddler had the most awful terrible twos. He's just turned 3 and is like a different child now thank god. I still however have the constant challenge of deciding who's needs are greater, stopping the toddler from hurting the baby (more accidental hurt than out right anger & agression now though) And sleep, well between the 2 I've had 1, 6 hour stretch of sleep in the last 10ish months, about 3 hour blocks is the norm.


----------



## ljo1984

My first 2 were 2 years apart, had an almost 3 year gap this last time, although still difficult at times dealing with toddler tantrums and demands and looking after this little baby who depends on you 100%. I've even found myself feeding and making her a sandwhich with other hand!!! lol. My eldest is quite independant and understands if I'm feeding, changing, getting baby to sleep she just has to wait and she's fine, it's the toddler!! Although she's more preschool now, and tantrums are less frequent of late, she's been a right little threenager!


----------



## vickyandchick

Those with more than 1- I take my hat off to you. 
Separation anxiety is driving me insane; he has to sleep ON me now while co sleeping and I can't remember the last time I was able to sneak a quick wee by myself. 
That being said I'm still insanely jealous whenever someone announces they're pregnant or has a baby:wacko:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

My DH does not want a more babies. I would like 1 more. The time is not right now and maybe it never will be but he sat no more and I can't see him changing his mind.


----------



## rbourre

My 2 are 2 years 1 month apart and I have found it difficult. Everyone said 2 years was a good age gap, but I don't think so. Trying to potty train while dealing with a baby has been the hardest part. She's finally potty training in the last few weeks but Hudson is not allowed anywhere near the bathroom or she won't go. I am so glad we are done having kids. I definitely knew we were done after Hudson was born and no longer feel jealous of anyone who is pregnant.


----------



## lauraemily17

I think the benefit of a 2 year age gap is seen later, that's what I keep telling myself anyway! It does look that way with friends kids too, once the baby is walking & talking they interact a lot better & don't need constantly watching when they're together. 

You have done so well to potty train, I totally gave up. It was too traumatic dealing with accidents & a screaming baby. I left my poor boy 6 months before trying again the week before he turned 3! Thankfully it's clicked straight away now but I feel really guilty for leaving him in nappies for so long when he was ready to potty train months ago.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jcliff said:


> Having a rough time with two under two. Anyone else have two in close in age?

I'm a SAHM and my 2 are 16 month apart. I've been having a super tough time since she was born. I'm hoping once she is walking that things will ease up but for now I'm roughing it out. Some days are better than others. On the bad days, I try to leave the house and do something. But you aren't alone.


----------



## ljo1984

My first two are a couple weeks under two year gap. I honestly can't remember now how hard it was having a toddler and baby, I just seen them now and they can play together, lovely seeing their relationship and friendship develop, although they do fight like cat and dog too lol


----------



## Elsa50501

I do not know how anyone with 2 under 2 can do it! I have a super easy going baby, but as my aunt said I "must be a real screw up because God only gives you what you can handle" lol. (She said in a loving and funny way). But seriously, when she's needy, I can't imagine having to meet her needs plus one more's needs. 

All the best of luck to those of you with one and one on the way, or a few littles at once :).


----------



## SisterRose

Another with 2 under 2 here! just about 11 months between my youngest and have a 4 year old too! It gets very exhausting, but totally worth it haha.


----------



## cntrygrl

We are back to trying again after taking last cycle off after our MC. We'll see if it happens our first month trying again and sticks this time.


----------



## calm

Two under two is hard, but three under two is not going to happen here lol :haha:


----------



## lauraemily17

cntrygrl said:


> We are back to trying again after taking last cycle off after our MC. We'll see if it happens our first month trying again and sticks this time.

So sorry about your miscarriage. :hugs:


----------



## vickyandchick

cntrygrl said:


> We are back to trying again after taking last cycle off after our MC. We'll see if it happens our first month trying again and sticks this time.

I'm so very sorry for your loss:hugs: x


----------



## busytulip

2 under 2 is hard, but it definitely has benefits as they age. :) I love the 2 year or less gap my older kids have.

cntrygrl-thinking of you and praying for a sticky rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

Well my son, has officially decided he no longer wants to breast feed! He's too busy for it! I'm a little sad, but hey we made it 9 months!!


----------



## calm

cntrygrl said:


> We are back to trying again after taking last cycle off after our MC. We'll see if it happens our first month trying again and sticks this time.

:hugs: Lots of sticky dust hun X


----------



## busytulip

Jcliff said:


> Well my son, has officially decided he no longer wants to breast feed! He's too busy for it! I'm a little sad, but hey we made it 9 months!!

That's still an accomplishment! I'm sorry he self-weaned, at least you know he was ready for it.


----------



## ljo1984

My eldest self weaned at 10 months :-( even then leading upto it she would only latch on at bed time for all of a minute, let go then roll over. Although my second went on a feed strike at a similar age for a couple of days then wanted it again! So you never know. X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

When they self wean does that mean they don't have anything similar to that? Like they stop breastfeeding and formula? Currently Alexander doesn't breastfeed as much and is heavily into food. He still nurses a ton though, but mostly for comfort.


----------



## Elsa50501

I think if they self wean early they are supposed to have formula instead, or expressed breast milk. They are still supposed to get the majority of their calories from milk until age 1. After that my pediatrician said cows milk (whole) is okay, but they should still be drinking some type of milk even after turning 1. I'd check with your pediatrician on his/her recommendations though.


----------



## staceymxxx

is there another group on here for us bumpkins? x


----------



## Jcliff

Michael drinks formula now. I tried to nurse him on and off this weekend but he bit me a few times (he has 6 teeth so that was fun). So I think we are done with that


----------



## vickyandchick

Logan has 6 teeth with another 4 on their way and he bites so much that I'm terrified when he latches on. Sometimes he just clamps down and pulls- OUCH!


----------



## ljo1984

Wow! That's a lot of teeth lol. Isabelle's just cut her first bottom two and I've felt them a few time! Dreading that first bite :-(
Open he's doing ok with teething. I've had an amber necklace on Isabelle for a while now and she's teethed fine, same one my Other two wore and they were fine too. Hope it continues for the rest though ha ha. X


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Alexander only has two teeth and he bites all the time. He thinks it's so funny. I've tried screaming, taking away the nipple, and well that's about it. Nothing works. It's so hard, because my initial reaction, still is to smack whatever is biting me. Thankfully I haven't smacked him!


----------



## busytulip

Jolie has 6 teeth now as well. Whenever she clamps down I immediately unlatch and end the session, it seems to have helped. Now if I could manage to keep her from pinching, scratching, poking, or smacking my chest while nursing we'd be good. :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

Oh god, I forget which pumpkin I am on this thread! Jack has just the one tooth that came through last week and he LOVES to bite at the moment. 

Mushy - I cant believe you're 15 weeks already!! are you finding out the gender? x


----------



## lauraemily17

Reuben went through a biting phase. Someone suggested putting him down on the floor when he did it as simply I latching didn't do anything to discourage him, he just smiled, latched back on and did it again! Anyhow, it worked, pretty quickly too! Just get the odd bite occasionally. Good job too as he's been feeding loads more recently, not sure if it's due to comfort because he's teeth hurt or my supply reducing so he's not as satisfied? It's actually making my nipples hurt like they did in the early days.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Sisterrose, I know it's going so quickly! And yes, I actually have an appointment tomorrow!


----------



## cntrygrl

Aww can't wait to find out what you're having!


----------



## Elsa50501

Lauraemily, Isabelle has been nursing like a manic today too. I know there is plenty of milk because it sprays out if I squeeze. I got engorged overnight on one side from reduced night feeding (fed only once over night from one side only). Today though.. On the boob all morning and clingy if not on the boob. Growth spurts maybe?


----------



## lauraemily17

Yes I think you could be right. I'd forgotten about growth spurts as it's been a few months the since the last one! Hopefully it'll be over quickly. I go back to work in 5 weeks so need to start reducing day feeds, not increasing my supply! Like you I'm starting to feel noticeably full again.


----------



## GeralynB

Hey ladies I have logged on in a while. Can't believe my little man is almost 10 months! And I see some of you are expecting again...congrats!! 

I feel like I am pregnant but it's waaay too early to test. Anyone just know they were pregnant a few days after conceiving? Is that even possible. I just feel bloating/pressure that isn't normal for me. And this morning I feel the same pain as last time when I had a corpus luteum cyst. I don't know if it's all in my head or not


----------



## cntrygrl

Hey Geralyn :hi: I was just thinking about you the other day wondering what had happened to you. FXed for you that you'll be joining my April group.


----------



## GeralynB

If I am pregnant my due date would be may 4 but if this one is anything like Collin who came 11 days early it would be an April baby. Lol I'm kind of nervous...we weren't exactly trying but we weren't not trying either. I'm scared thinking about having 2 littles


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hi geralyn! I had a feeling I was pregnant again because I was having heartburn, which I never got except woke pregnant. And I took a nap, which I always said I wanted but never actually needed. Took a test a couple days later and there was a very faint, but no denying positive. 

Good luck!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Hi geralyn B.


----------



## GeralynB

My period isn't due until the 22nd. That seems like such a long wait!


----------



## cntrygrl

I got my positive with this one at 3week 1 day since LMP.


----------



## GeralynB

Maybe I'll try over the weekend. I just looked at my calendar again and I had the day wrong so due date would be May 1. If I'm not pregnant then I wonder what it is that I'm feeling??


----------



## GeralynB

Btw anyone know if there is an app for this forum or you just have to go to the website?


----------



## busytulip

Hi Geralyn! That is a long wait. :( I'm not sure there is an app. I've always just logged in via their website.


----------



## newlywed2013

If there was an app i would probably log in more often!


----------



## Elsa50501

Geralyn, I agree the 2 week wait was always killer when I was TTC! Good luck :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I stay logged in and created a shortcut.


----------



## staceymxxx

hey how is everyone?? xx


----------



## busytulip

Hi stacey :wave:

Hard to believe plans are being made for first birthdays already.


----------



## rbourre

Isn't it crazy? A little over one month and Hudson will be one.


----------



## ljo1984

Isabelle is 11 months today so officially into the last month of her first year :-( sad cause i want to go back and do it all again, but at same time she's such an amazing personality shining through now, it's nice to see that . She's finally starting to eat a bit more, and she's off walking, back to work in 2 weeks nooooooooooo!!!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck heading back to work ljo, praying it goes smoothly and isn't too hard on anyone (especially you :winkwink: )


----------



## vickyandchick

Good luck with going back to work ljo!
Logan is 11 months old today:cry: Some severe reminiscing has gone on today.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Heyyyy everyone!! 

Not been on our group on her in so long. Been so busy with my three, I don't get much time :haha:
Can't believe our babies are turning one!

Hope everyone is well xx :)


----------



## busytulip

Hi Yo_Yo nice to see you pop in. :)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Yo yo it's so nice to see you pop in. You did so much for this group.


----------



## vickyandchick

Hey Yo_Yo, so lovely to hear off you! :D


----------



## vickyandchick

Busytulip I have just seen the new image in your signature, congratulations! :D


----------



## busytulip

Thank you vickyandchick :hugs:

Your avatar picture is ridiculously cute. :haha: Logan is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Jcliff

My guy turned 1 yesterday. Makes me sad!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Jcliff said:


> My guy turned 1 yesterday. Makes me sad!

I hope he had a lovely birthday.


----------



## busytulip

Happy birthday to your little guy Jcliff!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone, just popping in to say hello! Hope everyone is enjoying their little ones first birthdays! Brooke and James turned 1 a few weeks ago and I can't believe how fast time is flying! We are just beginning TTC for our (hopefully) next baby!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## busytulip

Wonderful pic MamaMac. Happy belated birthday to your twinnies!


----------



## cntrygrl

So cute MamaMac!


----------



## ljo1984

Awwwww first birthdays!! It's gone scary quick!!! Isabelle turned 1 yesterday too!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

They're so gorgeous mamamac!


----------



## vickyandchick

Happy belated birthday to all of your babies!:kiss: Mamamac the twins are gorgeous!

Logan is 1 today, it doesn't actually feel real at all! It's gone way too fast:cry:


----------



## newlywed2013

I have baby fever so bad!


----------



## MamaMac123

Haha baby fever here too! I'm hoping we will get pregnant a little easier and quicker this time around. Even if we end up needing fertility meds again at least this time we can cut out all the crap of waiting to see a specialist etc and just get right to it! Here's to :dust:


----------



## Jcliff

Happy bday everyone! I may be the only one with no baby fever!! I'm so from it. My two year old keeps me on my toes all day. And my 1 year old is go with the flow. We won't try for #3 for at least 3 years


----------



## CharmedKirsty

I've got impending first birthday blues.


----------



## GeralynB

I've been having 1st birthday blues too but getting this today is making a a little easier &#128515;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations again Geralyn! So excited for more babies!!!:dance:


----------



## MamaMac123

Ooooo Geralyn congrats!!! That is awesome!


----------



## GeralynB

Thanks!


----------



## busytulip

Again, congrats Geralyn!!


----------



## cntrygrl

So exciting to see more of us having babies. We've got babies due in January, April, May, and June now. :dance:


----------



## Elsa50501

People keep trying to pressure DH and I into making baby number 2. I'm happy with our family as it currently is. Not going to think about #2 until this little lady is at least 3!

Congrats to those who are preggers with your next little ones!


----------



## rbourre

Elsa50501 said:


> People keep trying to pressure DH and I into making baby number 2. I'm happy with our family as it currently is. Not going to think about #2 until this little lady is at least 3!
> 
> Congrats to those who are preggers with your next little ones!

That's a good idea. I always wanted them close together but sometimes, I wish we had waited until my daughter was around 2.5-3. She went through terrible 2's when Hudson was a newborn and it was rough for a while and having 2 in diapers sucks. 

I like it now that he's 1 though, he adores his big sister and it's so cute.


----------



## GeralynB

Does anyone know how you can have someone take over a thread? My June group is trying to do it and not sure who you contact


----------



## cntrygrl

I think you have to contact an administrator to do it. I was so afraid about starting the April Raindrops Group incase we had another mc, but there wasn't one started yet.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

There is a section for forum help--maybe just post the question there? (Sorry that is probably zero help--but I know I've seen that section.)


----------



## GeralynB

Thanks ladies...got it switched


----------



## newlywed2013

So tmi coming up. . 


I was feeling ovulation pains Friday, was supposed to ovulate Saturday, and hubby and I dtd yesterday, he 'pulled out', cleaned off, and went back in. I know there's a chance, I want another baby, but now is not the time. I guess I am hoping for reassurance that the chance we just made emersyn a big sister is slim to none so I don't stress the next two weeks.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

I'd say that there is a possibility, but a very slim chance. Definitely look for signs, but I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## cntrygrl

I'd say chances are extremely slim, also.


----------



## jmandrews

I'm late but happy 1st birthdays to all the October babies. :) 
It was surreal thinking my angel baby would have been one. 
Things have been so wonderful here. Brecken is 9.5 months now. Time is flying. So excited for his first Christmas. 
I see a few of you are expecting again. So excited for you ladies! Wishing you H&H 9 months. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi JM! It is always wonderful to hear from you! It is crazy how fast time flies--I hope Brecken has a wonderful first Christmas. : )


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Thanks jm


----------



## vickyandchick

Hope Brecken has a wonderful Christmas JM!


----------



## busytulip

So nice to see you pop in JM :D I hope you have a wonderful holiday with your sweet family.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all! We had a great holiday. Hope you all did too. We celebrated Brecken's first Birthday last week. Can't believe he is one already! Even more exciting news. I found out the day after his birthday that I am expecting baby #3! Due in October! I'm so excited and nervous. Considering my angel was due October. Just really hoping this is a healthy baby.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

jmandrews said:


> Thank you all! We had a great holiday. Hope you all did too. We celebrated Brecken's first Birthday last week. Can't believe he is one already! Even more exciting news. I found out the day after his birthday that I am expecting baby #3! Due in October! I'm so excited and nervous. Considering my angel was due October. Just really hoping this is a healthy baby.

That's so awesome! Congratulations! H&H 9 months!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congratulations, JM!!!!!! That's wonderful news!!!!!!


----------



## lauraemily17

oh wow. That's wonderful news. Huge congratulations.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you al so much! Cautiously excited! :) hope all of your little one are doing well! Can't believe they are nearly 1.5 years old.


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

jmandrews said:


> Thank you al so much! Cautiously excited! :) hope all of your little one are doing well! Can't believe they are nearly 1.5 years old.

I know, it's insane how fast time goes with kids!


----------



## ljo1984

Mushymilkfor2 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Thank you al so much! Cautiously excited! :) hope all of your little one are doing well! Can't believe they are nearly 1.5 years old.
> 
> I know, it's insane how fast time goes with kids!Click to expand...

Oh congratulations on the newest arrival! Hope all went well 

Congrats on number three too jm <3


----------



## cntrygrl

Congratulations on #3 JM!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hello and share our news.....just got this surprise this morning! 



We stopped using bc back in October and it became clear pretty quick we'd need fertility help again. This was our first cycle on meds so we were not expecting results this fast! Way excited and a bit nervous to have a newborn with the twins but still excited! :happydance:

Here's hoping we have a sticky little bean and all goes well. Looks like we will be due the beginning of Novemeber so not quite a bumpkin this time but close!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats JM on #3!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Congrats, MamaMac!!!!!


----------



## vickyandchick

Congratulations on number 3 JM!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all! Only one week until my scan!


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Congrats jm :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Well...that joy was short lived. I had a blood test yesterday and it came back negative. My progesterone levels dropped so it's looking like it was probably a chemical pregnancy. 

I'm sad but okay. Now just waiting on the witch so we can start fresh.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm so sorry to hear that, MamaMac. : ( Big hugs!


----------



## sprite30

Congrats on #3 jm. That's wonderful


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats JM! :)

So sorry mama Mac :( 

Hope everyone's doing ok. Can't believe our little ones are heading for 18 months!


----------



## vickyandchick

Yo_Yo said:


> Congrats JM! :)
> 
> So sorry mama Mac :(
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok. Can't believe our little ones are heading for 18 months!

Hi Yo_Yo, hope you're well! 
I can't wrap my head around the fact that our babies will be 2 in six months (give or take) :wacko:


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm good thanks. How are you? Lovely pic of your boy there...it's crazy how fast time has gone since we were pregnant!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I haven't been on here for months and just wanted to say congrats jm! I hope your pregnancy is going well! And hello everyone else! 

I have just cautiously joined the December snowflakes group and am due New Year's Eve all going well. Obviously very early days so fingers crossed!


----------



## lauraemily17

Congrats again Laura! I've just noticed you'll have the same age gap as I have between my two!


----------



## Shylin

Hi ladies it's been awhile. My little girl is ready for a brother or sister and we're ready for another one as well. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## AshleyLK

Just peeking in! Usually I'm just on the Facebook group but felt like sneaking on here tonight. So happy for all the bfp's!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to pop in, already announced this in the Facebook group but wanted to share here too....just got my :bfp: this week! Fingers crossed this little jellybean sticks and we have a healthy and happy 9 months! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## busytulip

Congrats to our expecting mommas. It's been really neat to continue following along on this journey.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Mamamac and Laura-big congrats ladies on your pregnancies :) and good luck to those ttc a sibling for your Bumpkins!


----------



## Elsa50501

Hi Bumpkin's, for those in the FB group I have deactivated my account to detox from post election social media during the holidays. For everyone, group or not I hope you're all doing well with your Littles. Isabelle's 2 years two months and a week now, still breastfeeding but slowly weaning and put herself to bed for the first time this past Monday (and not without snuggles since, lol).


----------

